# Disboutiquers Part 12 Kids Disney Boutique / Customs Clothes psst..we sew



## teresajoy

When we get near page 250 here, I'll start a new thread again. 






*PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE 
Read this post for Valuable Information
Or, at least skim it  *​Welcome to the Disboutique thread!

We are a bunch of ladies (and one guy) that share a love of Disney, boutique clothes and sewing! We offer support to one another about sewing, Disney and life in general! We consider each other friends here, and we always love new friends! Even if you don't sew, please join in, you might just find a new passion! We share all kinds of things, they don't have to be Disney! And, you don't have to have sewn the items you post. 

Be warned, this thread is addictive, and we don't stay on topic! 


* We are NOT a selling group, but lots of the posters on here sell, (lots of them don't too!)  We are NOT allowed to talk about it on the thread, so please don't try!  Check out signatures for Ebay usernames, or just PM the sewer if they post something that you like. We do not have an official list or a Disboutiquers website where we sell. We are not a selling group, we are friends.   *


*Big Give- *
This is one of my favorite things about our group!!!  This truly is what we are all about! We make items for Disers taking Wish trips (for children with life threatening medical conditions)  to Disney Parks or Disney Cruises. You don't have to know how to sew to help out! We would love it if you joined us! (Seriously, please join us and help out!) Please follow the link in my siggy or here:
http://www.disbiggive.com 
You will need to sign up for that site, but we are very quick to approve people. Thank you!  

 
 * "The bookmarks" * has TONS AND TONS of FREE patterns and sewing hints and tips. Most all of the hints and links posted here will go into the bookmarks as well tons of things I've found on the internet. I update if frequently, so check back often. There is a search function, which is great if you are looking for something specific.
http://www.mybookmarks.com/public/teresajoy

Per Jeanne's suggestion, and to save everyone time:

HEATHERSUE'S BESTEST APPLIQUE TUTORIAL HERE:
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/04/bestest-applique-tutorial.html
Everything you could ever want to know to make beautiful appliques!  


*Group Photobucket Account*
We have a Photobucket group with pictures of our creations. *Please do not repost this link and the password on other message boards.* A link to our thread would be preferable: 
http://photobucket.com/disboutique
*Password: Enchanted*
*For a detailed explanation, on adding pictures and tags click here:**
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/2008/05/adding-pictures-to-group-photobucket.html*

Each person adds their own pictures to this account. Please only post your own pictures of your own children. Everyone is free to post pictures of boutique, custom outfits or anything you post in the thread.
_Please_ add tags to your picture so that they are easier to find. Right now, we are adding a description, such as Princess, Aurora, and what pattern it is ie: Portrait Peasant Top, Easy Fit Pants.... You can add up to 20 tags per picture, so go ahead and use a few if it is appropriate. 

Here's a video tutorial for posting pictures AND TAGS!!! to the Photobucket account, I would suggest watching it in "Full Size" to really see what I'm doing.




*Mrsklamc started a FABRIC SWAP! If you are looking for something or have some fabric you don't want, come check it out! 
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2048402*


*FAQ and "Rules"We have made up  a few "rules" along the way*  
*1.Be nice, if someone isn't nice, ignore them "Where there is no wood the fire goes out." 
If you feel that you MUST respond, do it in PM, do NOT bring it to the boards. *
2.You MUST share pictures of everything (and unfortunately, we do mean EVERYTHING!
3.NO APOLOGIZING for how your kids look. That includes wet hair, messy hair, dirty faces, wrinkled clothes etc....We have come to the conclusion that ALL of our children are beautiful, no matter what!
4.No apologizing for messy houses. We like a good game of eye spy around here!
5. No apologizing for being "off topic". We like to have fun here, and are often off topic. 
6. If you have a question, ask us, we'll do our best to help! Really, you can post questions here, we like that! 
7. If you ask a question and no one answers, don't be upset. Either, no one knows the answer, or your post got missed. Go ahead and ask again!
8. The banana gets lonely dancing by himself, so there is a three banana minimum. We don't want lonely bananas on the DIS! 
   
(and, just so you know, I do a mean dancing banana impersonation!) 
*9. Lots of the posters on here sell, but we are NOT allowed to talk about it on the thread. Check out signatures for Ebay and Etsy usernames, or just PM someone if you see something you like.  * 



*Abbreviations used*:
YCMT- http://www.youcanmakethis.com Boutique style patterns you can buy (Look for CarlaC's patterns, they are great!)
CASE- Copy and Steal Everything
If it's posted here, feel free to copy it for your own PERSONAL use. Please don't resell other people's designs without first asking them if it's OK. 
CAB- Copy and Butcher everything
Voldermort- Code word for Ebay
(We started out calling Ebay "The site that must not be named", and then it was suggested that we call it Voldermort or   for short. 
Targemort- Code word for Target
Waldemort- Code word for Walmart
Frankenpattern- To take several different patterns and put them together into one outfit


*HOW TO POST PICTURES*

1. Upload the pic of your choice to photobucket
2. Resize the pic in photobucket click on the thumbnail of the picture, it will open up, then click (above the pic)> resize > 15" screen- it will make you verify that you would like to resize the pic (I like the 800X600 size pictures instead of the message board setting, it shows lots more detail)
3. After the pic has resized, go to your album, below the pic that you would like to post, there are 4 different codes (email & IM, direct link, html code & IMG code) Click in the box that has the has the IMG code. It will look something like this http: xxxxxxxxxxxxx 
When you click on that box, it will light up in yellow, and say "Copied"
4. In the thread on the Dis (in another open window), click on "post reply". When you are ready to post the pic, right click - a box will open, click on paste. This will paste the link that you copied from your photobucket account.
5. Post reply. The pic should show up!


[SIZE="7"][B][COLOR="Red"][U]MULTI QUOTE TUTORIAL[/U][/COLOR][/B][/SIZE]
At the bottom of each post, you will see a little blue box with a + sign it it. If you want to multi-quote that post, you click the + box and then move onto the next post you want to multi-quote and click the + box. After you've clicked all the posts you want to multi-quote, click on "reply" or "quote". All of the items you want to respond to should be in the reply box. Just put your reply to each post after the [/quote] for each post. 

[SIZE="7"][COLOR="DarkOrchid"][B][U]How to make thumbnail pictures in your reply[/U]:[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE]
When you click reply, the name of the picture will look something like this, but in [ _] brackets 
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
To make it a thumbnail, put th_ before the name of the picture, such as this:
{IMG}http://1234.photobucket.com/albums/1234/th_nameofthepicture.jpg{/IMG} 
This generally only works for pictures that were uploaded to photobucket.

[COLOR="DarkOrange"][B]Links to our past threads:[/B][/COLOR]
To read chronologically, do NOT follow the link at the end of Part 1, for some reason, that will jump you to part 6  
(Thanks LisaZoe for tracking down all the parts for us!)
Part 1A- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1342831[/url] (01/30/07 - 06/24/07 & 01/07/08 - 01/23/08)
Part 1B - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732716[/url] (06/24/07 - 08/01/07)
Part 1C - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732718[/url] (08/01/07 - 09/06/07)
Part 1D - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732719[/url] (09/06/07 - 10/29/07)
Part 1E- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1732720[/url] (10/29/07 - 01/07/08)
Part 1F- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1733993[/url] (01/23/08 - 01/24/08)
Part 2 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1698584[/url] (01/24/08 - 02/18/08)
Part 3 - [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1726267[/url] (02/18/08 -3/28/08)
Part 4- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1769919[/url]
Part 5- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1813054[/url]
Part 6-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1848917[/url]
Part 7-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1885666[/url]
Part 8-[url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1923786[/url]
Part 9- [URL]http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1975116[/URL]
Part 10- [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2014896[/url]
Part 11- When we get near page 250 here, I'll start a new thread again.


----------



## mrsmiller

cheering for you April!!! 



Edited to add:   I did not know about the move!!! I thought I was posting on the previous thread!!!!!


----------



## NaeNae

I just posted this on the last thread.  I guess we started the new one while I was typing.  Here's a copy of the post.  


NaeNae said:


> I finished all of the customs.  I think I'm finally packed.  We leave for the WORLD in 3 hours.    My DH is crazy, he wants to leave at 3AM.   He wants to get through Dallas before rush hour.  I understand but I'm tired.  I don't do good on 2 hours sleep so I'm just staying up until we leave.  Hopefully I'll be able to get some sleep in the car.
> 
> Here my completed list:
> 2 Daisy Vida's, 2 Minnie Vida's, 2 Mickey bowling shirts, 2 Mary Poppins Vida's, 1 "Let's go fly a kite" bowling shirt, 2 Pooh & 2 Tink Aline's with 2 pair coordinating pants, 2 Nemo Alines, 1 Nemo bowling shirt, 1 Mickey bowling shirt, Handy Manny raglan, AK raglan, appliqued a polo shirt & onsie, 1 pant with zebra ruffle, 1 Dumbo appliqued sweat jacket, 1 Minnie appliqued sweat jacket, 1 Princess (with 8 princesses) appliqued sweat jacket.
> 
> They are wearing customs from previous trips the rest of the time.  The only thing I didn't get done was the stroller blanket that DD (GoofyG) wanted me to make.


----------



## teresajoy

mrsmiller said:


> cheering for you April!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Edited to add:   I did not know about the move!!! I thought I was posting on the previous thread!!!!!



Linnette, you are just good!!


----------



## NaeNae

I still have about 15 pages to read on the last thread.  It will take me forever to get caught up when we get back.  Now you all don't be too gabby while we're gone.


----------



## teresajoy

NaeNae said:


> I finished all of the customs.  I think I'm finally packed.  We leave for the WORLD in 3 hours.    My DH is crazy, he wants to leave at 3AM.   He wants to get through Dallas before rush hour.  I understand but I'm tired.  I don't do good on 2 hours sleep so I'm just staying up until we leave.  Hopefully I'll be able to get some sleep in the car.
> 
> Here my completed list:
> 2 Daisy Vida's, 2 Minnie Vida's, 2 Mickey bowling shirts, 2 Mary Poppins Vida's, 1 "Let's go fly a kite" bowling shirt, 2 Pooh & 2 Tink Aline's with 2 pair coordinating pants, 2 Nemo Alines, 1 Nemo bowling shirt, 1 Mickey bowling shirt, Handy Manny raglan, AK raglan, appliqued a polo shirt & onsie, 1 pant with zebra ruffle, 1 Dumbo appliqued sweat jacket, 1 Minnie appliqued sweat jacket, 1 Princess (with 8 princesses) appliqued sweat jacket.
> 
> They are wearing customs from previous trips the rest of the time.  The only thing I didn't get done was the stroller blanket that DD (GoofyG) wanted me to make.




That's a lot of outfits!!! Good job!!! I can't believe you are leaving in just a few hours!! Weren't you just there though??? You might as well just live at Disney!


----------



## angelbaby129

Hi! My name is Kelly and I've been lurking on your thread for quite a while. My mom sewed when I was a little girl and I would dabble with the sewing machine, but nothing major. Your thread inspired me to make first day of school outfits for my kids this past year. I have an almost 7 y/o little boy and an almost 5 y/o little girl. They've never been to Disney World, but someday we'll get there. I'm a dispatcher at a police department and we dispatch police, fire, and ambulance. I've been reading your stuff for so long that I feel like I know you. Is it ok if I post the stuff I've made even though it's not Disney?


----------



## NaeNae

teresajoy said:


> That's a lot of outfits!!! Good job!!! I can't believe you are leaving in just a few hours!! Weren't you just there though??? You might as well just live at Disney!



I know.  I just refolded my laundry from last weeks Dismeet trip and stacked them with the suitcase so they would be ready to go again.   We've had this trip with DD and her kids planned for awhile. It's a big birthday trip,  DD is turning 30 in April, DGD will be 5 in March, DGD will be 3 in April and DGS will be 1 in May. We are going before DGD2 turns 3 and we have to buy her a ticket.  The Dismeet trip was a spur of the moment trip, just DH and I.


----------



## mrsmiller

Teresa



 do you have a tutorial on invisible zippers in the bookmarks?

Linnette


----------



## GoofyG

My 4yr old is so excited about leaving for Disney, she is still awake!!!!!   I don't know if I'm ready, but I have to be!

WooHOo, just a couple of more hours!


----------



## mickeyjen

I just finished the last thread (seriously, I've been trying to catch up all night, I was like 30 pages behind!) and now I get to move on the first page!

Thanks Teresa!


----------



## tinashaver

mickeyjen said:


> I just finished the last thread (seriously, I've been trying to catch up all night, I was like 30 pages behind!) and now I get to move on the first page!
> 
> Thanks Teresa!


I feel ya I was the same way!


----------



## disneymommieof2

Hi I'm making a shameless post just to be on the first page! 
I got the kids to nap at the same time today so I got to nap too so I am behind from today. But on the bright side I am feeling better!! 
Good night all!! Well I guess it should be good morning!


----------



## fairygoodmother

okay, I didn't want to be up for this move - and I wasn't TRYING to make it onto the first page (yay me! )  but it's going to be a long night.

Sierra is "sharing" me at school tomorrow.  I'm the sewing auntie - the fairygodmother - the one who just whips Clara Schumann out of my...head 

So what does one wear when one is being shared at school?  
More importantly, though, whatever possessed me to say at 7:30 this evening that I would make a crayon roll-up for each child in her class?  That's 20 crayon roll-ups.  
I got home at 8:00 from Girl Scouts, looked through fabric, began the project after that.  I'm using the "hands around the world" fabric.  I've NEVER made a crayon roll-up.

It's 11:45 in California.  I have to be at Sierra's school at 8:20.  Yay me.


----------



## disneymommieof2

fairygoodmother said:


> okay, I didn't want to be up for this move - and I wasn't TRYING to make it onto the first page (yay me! )  but it's going to be a long night.
> 
> Sierra is "sharing" me at school tomorrow.  I'm the sewing auntie - the fairygodmother - the one who just whips Clara Schumann out of my...head
> 
> So what does one wear when one is being shared at school?
> More importantly, though, whatever possessed me to say at 7:30 this evening that I would make a crayon roll-up for each child in her class?  That's 20 crayon roll-ups.
> I got home at 8:00 from Girl Scouts, looked through fabric, began the project after that.  I'm using the "hands around the world" fabric.  I've NEVER made a crayon roll-up.
> 
> It's 11:45 in California.  I have to be at Sierra's school at 8:20.  Yay me.



You sound like the Bestest Auntie EVER!!!! I'm sure she loves you dearly!! 
Good Luck with the crayon roll ups!!
I'm sending you some sewing pixie dust!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

I'm here! 

Awww.. almost made page 1!!
I blame it on the smocking! 

I have a Dr's appt in the morning and I am very nervous. I sooo should be sleeping.


----------



## ibesue

Hey I go watch Greys Anatomy and you guys move!

To those going to WDW tomorrow!!  HAVE A GREAT TIME!!!

Love all the new things and hope to actually show some of my work this week!

But congrats on the move and back to lurking!

Sue


----------



## saraheeyore

well i made the second page at least
can't believe we have gone through another one


----------



## LouiesMama

Woo-hoo...I never get in on a thread this early!!!   



*Toadstool* said:


> I'm here!
> 
> Awww.. almost made page 1!!
> I blame it on the smocking!
> 
> I have a Dr's appt in the morning and I am very nervous. I sooo should be sleeping.



Oh gosh, I can relate!   Doctors make me SO nervous.  I had a routine physical yesterday, and I was very very very worked up about it.  My BP and pulse measured high in the office, so I ended up having to get all kinds of scary tests run  .  The doc suggested I get a home monitor, so I bought a nice one at Target.  Since I've been home and relaxed, I'm measuring completely normal  .  High BP runs in my family, so at some point I probably will need meds, but I'm hoping all the tests will come out OK and I can delay a bit.  I know for sure that I have a serious case of white coat syndrome!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Better late than never!  I did make it and can't wait to see the Chapter 12 of the Disboutiqers.  You all bring so much to the forum with your creativity and conversations.  This is the best forum on the Dis.

Thank you Crystal for the post.  I am touched and again crying.  It is a very hard time and will be for a few months.  I know we can get through and we must never give up.  I think is all just part of having a SN child and doing what is the very best for the child.

NaeNae, have a wonderful trip, enjoy the magic and bring back a lot of pictures to share please.

I think Wendy asked about the fabric that is like my siggy.  The puzzle pieces represent the puzzle that it is autism.  There is no cure and they really don't know the cause.  The symptom of each child can be so different from another.  It is all a puzzle and we strive daily to put the pieces together.  

Thanks friends for the cheer, I will keep going and I thank each of you for caring in this hard time.


----------



## sohappy

WOW!  Lots of you guys are up in the middle of the night.  Despite what Kristine things, I do sleep. . . some.


----------



## Haganfam5

Okay so I made page number 2!!  

I wanted to post the pics of the top I made with the Hannah Montana fabric.  The skirt is in these too.  I just have to say that my daughter is a complete HAM and I need to get her on stage somewhere.  She would LOVE it. I had to tell her I had enough pictures because she just kept posing!!!
















I forgot to mention that the bodice came out a bit short. I used the pattern from one of the peasant dresses and added bell sleeves.  She will just have to wear an undershirt. She didn't mind at all, she said she looks llike Jasmine!!  

Oh, and just for the record, the flannel backed satin worked great. I can't wait to go and buy some of the purple tinkerbell. I don't think it ended up looking like pajamas at all. What do you think?


----------



## jessica52877

I knew you would try and leave me behind!


----------



## minnie2

NaeNae said:


> I just posted this on the last thread.  I guess we started the new one while I was typing.  Here's a copy of the post.


Have a fab trip and I can't wait to see all the cuties in there customs!



angelbaby129 said:


> Hi! My name is Kelly and I've been lurking on your thread for quite a while. My mom sewed when I was a little girl and I would dabble with the sewing machine, but nothing major. Your thread inspired me to make first day of school outfits for my kids this past year. I have an almost 7 y/o little boy and an almost 5 y/o little girl. They've never been to Disney World, but someday we'll get there. I'm a dispatcher at a police department and we dispatch police, fire, and ambulance. I've been reading your stuff for so long that I feel like I know you. Is it ok if I post the stuff I've made even though it's not Disney?


welcome!  I can't wait to see what you have made!



mrsmiller said:


> Teresa
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a tutorial on invisible zippers in the bookmarks?
> 
> Linnette


I thought Carla had one on YCMT?  





fairygoodmother said:


> okay, I didn't want to be up for this move - and I wasn't TRYING to make it onto the first page (yay me! )  but it's going to be a long night.
> 
> Sierra is "sharing" me at school tomorrow.  I'm the sewing auntie - the fairygodmother - the one who just whips Clara Schumann out of my...head
> 
> So what does one wear when one is being shared at school?
> More importantly, though, whatever possessed me to say at 7:30 this evening that I would make a crayon roll-up for each child in her class?  That's 20 crayon roll-ups.
> I got home at 8:00 from Girl Scouts, looked through fabric, began the project after that.  I'm using the "hands around the world" fabric.  I've NEVER made a crayon roll-up.
> 
> It's 11:45 in California.  I have to be at Sierra's school at 8:20.  Yay me.


WOWO what a great auntie you are!!!  Have fun with the kids1



*Toadstool* said:


> I'm here!
> 
> Awww.. almost made page 1!!
> I blame it on the smocking!
> 
> I have a Dr's appt in the morning and I am very nervous. I sooo should be sleeping.


Good luck at the dr.  I hope everything is al right.  
I just went yesterday for my ankle that has been hurting for almost a month now and the dr thinks i have a level 3 sprain and wants with to take my anti inflamatories for a week and if it isn't better I need to go for an mri next week.  
I will have the xray result today..


MinnieVanMom said:


> Better late than never!  I did make it and can't wait to see the Chapter 12 of the Disboutiqers.  You all bring so much to the forum with your creativity and conversations.  This is the best forum on the Dis.
> 
> Thank you Crystal for the post.  I am touched and again crying.  It is a very hard time and will be for a few months.  I know we can get through and we must never give up.  I think is all just part of having a SN child and doing what is the very best for the child.
> 
> NaeNae, have a wonderful trip, enjoy the magic and bring back a lot of pictures to share please.
> 
> I think Wendy asked about the fabric that is like my siggy.  The puzzle pieces represent the puzzle that it is autism.  There is no cure and they really don't know the cause.  The symptom of each child can be so different from another.  It is all a puzzle and we strive daily to put the pieces together.
> 
> Thanks friends for the cheer, I will keep going and I thank each of you for caring in this hard time.


You are such a good mommy April!  Hunter looks like such a sweet boy you  are doing a great job with him!



I know there is a bunch of Twilight readers on here?  I just started it last night.  I finished my last series and I am very sad about finishing it I can't wait to get the new books!    I hope Twilight can be as good!


----------



## minnie2

Haganfam5 said:


> Okay so I made page number 2!!
> 
> I wanted to post the pics of the top I made with the Hannah Montana fabric.  The skirt is in these too.  I just have to say that my daughter is a complete HAM and I need to get her on stage somewhere.  She would LOVE it. I had to tell her I had enough pictures because she just kept posing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention that the bodice came out a bit short. I used the pattern from one of the peasant dresses and added bell sleeves.  She will just have to wear an undershirt. She didn't mind at all, she said she looks llike Jasmine!!
> 
> Oh, and just for the record, the flannel backed satin worked great. I can't wait to go and buy some of the purple tinkerbell. I don't think it ended up looking like pajamas at all. What do you think?


Very cute!  I love the beads it is VERY HM! Your dd is so cute!  I love that she is a ham!!!!!


----------



## coteau_chick

I found you all.  I am leaving today.  Thank you so much for all the  helpful advice and offers yesterday.  You are a wonderful bunch of people.  I am putting the issue behind me and I am going to have a wonderful vacation.  I hope I see other people from the disboards there too.


----------



## jessica52877

angelbaby129 said:


> Hi! My name is Kelly and I've been lurking on your thread for quite a while. My mom sewed when I was a little girl and I would dabble with the sewing machine, but nothing major. Your thread inspired me to make first day of school outfits for my kids this past year. I have an almost 7 y/o little boy and an almost 5 y/o little girl. They've never been to Disney World, but someday we'll get there. I'm a dispatcher at a police department and we dispatch police, fire, and ambulance. I've been reading your stuff for so long that I feel like I know you. Is it ok if I post the stuff I've made even though it's not Disney?



Welcome! We love to see it all, disney or not! Feel free to post pictures!



fairygoodmother said:


> okay, I didn't want to be up for this move - and I wasn't TRYING to make it onto the first page (yay me! )  but it's going to be a long night.
> 
> Sierra is "sharing" me at school tomorrow.  I'm the sewing auntie - the fairygodmother - the one who just whips Clara Schumann out of my...head
> 
> So what does one wear when one is being shared at school?
> More importantly, though, whatever possessed me to say at 7:30 this evening that I would make a crayon roll-up for each child in her class?  That's 20 crayon roll-ups.
> I got home at 8:00 from Girl Scouts, looked through fabric, began the project after that.  I'm using the "hands around the world" fabric.  I've NEVER made a crayon roll-up.
> 
> It's 11:45 in California.  I have to be at Sierra's school at 8:20.  Yay me.



Did you get the crayon roll ups finished?



*Toadstool* said:


> I'm here!
> 
> Awww.. almost made page 1!!
> I blame it on the smocking!
> 
> I have a Dr's appt in the morning and I am very nervous. I sooo should be sleeping.



We'll be here to support you!



coteau_chick said:


> I found you all.  I am leaving today.  Thank you so much for all the  helpful advice and offers yesterday.  You are a wonderful bunch of people.  I am putting the issue behind me and I am going to have a wonderful vacation.  I hope I see other people from the disboards there too.



Have a great vacation!



NaeNae said:


> I finished all of the customs.  I think I'm finally packed.  We leave for the WORLD in 3 hours.    My DH is crazy, he wants to leave at 3AM.   He wants to get through Dallas before rush hour.  I understand but I'm tired.  I don't do good on 2 hours sleep so I'm just staying up until we leave.  Hopefully I'll be able to get some sleep in the car.
> 
> Here my completed list:
> 2 Daisy Vida's, 2 Minnie Vida's, 2 Mickey bowling shirts, 2 Mary Poppins Vida's, 1 "Let's go fly a kite" bowling shirt, 2 Pooh & 2 Tink Aline's with 2 pair coordinating pants, 2 Nemo Alines, 1 Nemo bowling shirt, 1 Mickey bowling shirt, Handy Manny raglan, AK raglan, appliqued a polo shirt & onsie, 1 pant with zebra ruffle, 1 Dumbo appliqued sweat jacket, 1 Minnie appliqued sweat jacket, 1 Princess (with 8 princesses) appliqued sweat jacket.
> 
> They are wearing customs from previous trips the rest of the time.  The only thing I didn't get done was the stroller blanket that DD (GoofyG) wanted me to make.



I knew you would come through! Hope you enjoyed the rest of your vacation last time! Gosh, you should be what, just 17 hours away now or something from disney!



Piper said:


> I'm sorry I haven't posted in a while.  I have been swamped at work since I got back.  My "challenging" kid is sapping all my energy.  One of the assistant principals stays in my room for the first 45 minutes of class to help control him so I can actually teach the other kids something! (for all you other teachers, it's almost like having an evaluation every day--although I am doing nothing different as far as content, delivery, etc., it is still stressful to have her there--you never know what a 4 year old will say or do!)  But it would be far more stressful without her!!  I have the other 2 hours and 15 minutes without her--so no small groups during workstations because I have to monitor him so closely.  Sometimes our para can come in and stay with him so I can work with the others--some of my kids are beginning to read & it is killing me that I can't give them the support they deserve!  Others need help in the very basic areas and I can't give it to them either!  I have another "normal" class after the first one leaves.  I am worn out by the time I get home.
> 
> I was able to get my room problem at Movies resolved. (For those that weren't there, Movies had assigned a room on the third floor.  I had first floor in my ressied that was supposedly approved by special services.  They "downgraded" me from preferred to regular & put me on the third floor because of the cheerleaders and Argintine tour groups that "needed to be kept together."  When I went back to the Movies after ESPN, I told them that it just wasn't acceptable to be where I needed to use stairs in case of a fire.  I explained to them that I was not faking the need--that I wished I were--but I could not stay on the third (or second for that matter) floor.  They miraculously found me a room on the first floor....still not close to the front, but at least I felt safe.
> 
> I also forgot my cell phone charger so I couldn't communicate with anyone after Sunday.  On Monday, I went to the studios and rode toy story and then to magic kingdom, watched the new parade and rode haunted mansion.  I went back to the room and mostly rested and read 3 books I had brought with me.  Since my Kiddo had been suspended for the two days I wasn't at school, I knew he would probably be in rare form when I returned (and he was!)  BTW--I have actually seen some small improvements in his behavior this week.  We are actually making a tiny bit of progress!  It is difficult, but I am not giving up on this child just because his parents won't admit he has challenges!  He may have already been expelled from two public schools, but if I can help it, he won't be expelled from ours!



I was starting to worry about ya! Don't disappear for so long next time! AND make sure to take your phone charger next dismeet!

Glad they got the room situation fixed, but really upset they didn't handle it to begin with. I know it was on your mind all day long!

Glad things are going slightly better with the challenging child, but boy I wish he would shape up faster!


Okay, HELP again! For all of you that just put your pictures directly on the computer without using a program, do you just not edit them or edit them in a program like snapfish or photobucket? I like to edit mine before they go to either of those places. I just don't find it fast to edit from those programs. I can put them directly on the computer, but  can't edit them from there which I guess is my main issue. So maybe, a better question would be what editing programs does everyone like? I just usually crop the pictures, nothing else.


----------



## MiniGirl

angelbaby129 said:


> Hi! My name is Kelly and I've been lurking on your thread for quite a while. My mom sewed when I was a little girl and I would dabble with the sewing machine, but nothing major. Your thread inspired me to make first day of school outfits for my kids this past year. I have an almost 7 y/o little boy and an almost 5 y/o little girl. They've never been to Disney World, but someday we'll get there. I'm a dispatcher at a police department and we dispatch police, fire, and ambulance. I've been reading your stuff for so long that I feel like I know you. Is it ok if I post the stuff I've made even though it's not Disney?



Hi Kelly, welcome to the madness. However, head this warning..... sewing and buying fabric is an ADDICTION. You don't seem to be to far in, so you still can save yourself. If you choose not to, however, we will gladly enable you when it comes to buying fabric, patterns, etc. So, consider yourself warned. LOL!!! And are your kidding?!?! oF COURSE, WE WANT TO SEE WHAT YOU MADE. Oops, sorry. Didn't mean to yell. Get that post count up so you can post some pics.



mrsmiller said:


> Teresa
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a tutorial on invisible zippers in the bookmarks?
> 
> Linnette



There is also a zipper e-book on YCMT, but it isn't a free one.



*Toadstool* said:


> I have a Dr's appt in the morning and I am very nervous. I sooo should be sleeping.



Good luck at the doc's today.



coteau_chick said:


> I found you all.  I am leaving today.  Thank you so much for all the  helpful advice and offers yesterday.  You are a wonderful bunch of people.  I am putting the issue behind me and I am going to have a wonderful vacation.  I hope I see other people from the disboards there too.



Have a great time, and Disney is wonderful with or without all the customs.


----------



## MiniGirl

Haganfam5 said:


>



I think it turned out cute. Nice job. Your dd's a cutie.


----------



## Haganfam5

MiniGirl said:


> I think it turned out cute. Nice job. Your dd's a cutie.



Thank you! You just gave me a laugh in the last post when you were talking about fabric addiction!     Oh, it really, IS!!!  I just can't get enough!

You are right, SAVE YOURSELF BEFORE IT's TOO LATE!!!!!


----------



## kimmylaj

not too bad i'm only a page or two late



LouiesMama said:


> Woo-hoo...I never get in on a thread this early!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gosh, I can relate!   Doctors make me SO nervous.  I had a routine physical yesterday, and I was very very very worked up about it.  My BP and pulse measured high in the office, so I ended up having to get all kinds of scary tests run  .  The doc suggested I get a home monitor, so I bought a nice one at Target.  Since I've been home and relaxed, I'm measuring completely normal  .  High BP runs in my family, so at some point I probably will need meds, but I'm hoping all the tests will come out OK and I can delay a bit.  I know for sure that I have a serious case of white coat syndrome!



i get you i had the same thing and they put me on a 24 hr monitor, she said i am definitely white coat syndrome, but that i am a non dipper (at night my bp doesnt drop much) so with that and a family history i too am destined for high bp . good luck


----------



## my*2*angels

WOW!  New thread already?!  At least I am in early on this one  Maybe I can keep up!


----------



## minnie2

coteau_chick said:


> I found you all.  I am leaving today.  Thank you so much for all the  helpful advice and offers yesterday.  You are a wonderful bunch of people.  I am putting the issue behind me and I am going to have a wonderful vacation.  I hope I see other people from the disboards there too.


Have FUN!


----------



## karebear1

1 AM Teresa???  1 AM??????Who in their right mind would be up at 1 am, let alone move at that time??? 

I know it was a ploy to try and lose me, but you of all people should know I'm smarter then that!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

I was sound asleep last night and I heard all this noise...next time some of you need to wear light shoes when moving! 

Little late...but I'm here!   I'm not hanging around...I'm off to shower, then to WM to buy some fabric, then home to pack up.  DH is off to Vegas this weekend and I am taking the kids to visit my parents for the weekend.

BTW...DH has about 3-4 hours to kill in Vegas before meetings start...does anybody have a suggestion of something non-drinking, non-gambling, non-stripper he can do.  That's a hard one I know


----------



## mommyof2princesses

You moved at 1AM?  that is crazy.  I was sound asleep dreaming about fabric and addiction and what I could add today with a trip to Hancocks....

Glad I at least made it before page 10 this time!  I have to buy some lace ribbon and a zipper today....I hate zippers...just the knowledge that I have to actually sew it in after I buy it is giving me grief!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

angelbaby129 said:


> Hi! My name is Kelly and I've been lurking on your thread for quite a while. My mom sewed when I was a little girl and I would dabble with the sewing machine, but nothing major. Your thread inspired me to make first day of school outfits for my kids this past year. I have an almost 7 y/o little boy and an almost 5 y/o little girl. They've never been to Disney World, but someday we'll get there. I'm a dispatcher at a police department and we dispatch police, fire, and ambulance. I've been reading your stuff for so long that I feel like I know you. Is it ok if I post the stuff I've made even though it's not Disney?


Welcome to your new addiction and we would all be very happy to see what you are making. You will need to have 10 posts before the DIS will let you post a pic. You can do a countdown. No one will mind.



Haganfam5 said:


> Okay so I made page number 2!!
> 
> I wanted to post the pics of the top I made with the Hannah Montana fabric.  The skirt is in these too.  I just have to say that my daughter is a complete HAM and I need to get her on stage somewhere.  She would LOVE it. I had to tell her I had enough pictures because she just kept posing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention that the bodice came out a bit short. I used the pattern from one of the peasant dresses and added bell sleeves.  She will just have to wear an undershirt. She didn't mind at all, she said she looks llike Jasmine!!
> 
> Oh, and just for the record, the flannel backed satin worked great. I can't wait to go and buy some of the purple tinkerbell. I don't think it ended up looking like pajamas at all. What do you think?


I think it is cute and doesn't look like PJ's



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I was sound asleep last night and I heard all this noise...next time some of you need to wear light shoes when moving!
> 
> Little late...but I'm here!   I'm not hanging around...I'm off to shower, then to WM to buy some fabric, then home to pack up.  DH is off to Vegas this weekend and I am taking the kids to visit my parents for the weekend.
> 
> BTW...DH has about 3-4 hours to kill in Vegas before meetings start...does anybody have a suggestion of something non-drinking, non-gambling, non-stripper he can do.  That's a hard one I know


Tell him to go to the top of the Stratosphere. It has an awesome view and if he isn't afraid he can ride the rides at the top.


----------



## hudsonsinaf

Hi all!  My name is Shannon.  I have been following this thread for quite awhile now and have read all 11 threads.  I LOVE what you guys have created!  We are planning our first trip to WDW, along with a day in Sea World, and I am planning on making an outfit for each of my children for each day.  There are four of them - and I haven't sewn any clothing up to this point since over five years ago.  But what can I say - I'm a dreamer   Hope you guys don't mind an inexperienced sewer joining... or one that hasn't been to Disney since I was a year or two old 

Oh - and Heather - I have FINALLY posted


----------



## revrob

hudsonsinaf said:


> Hi all!  My name is Shannon.  I have been following this thread for quite awhile now and have read all 11 threads.  I LOVE what you guys have created!  We are planning our first trip to WDW, along with a day in Sea World, and I am planning on making an outfit for each of my children for each day.  There are four of them - and I haven't sewn any clothing up to this point since over five years ago.  But what can I say - I'm a dreamer   Hope you guys don't mind an inexperienced sewer joining... or one that hasn't been to Disney since I was a year or two old
> 
> Oh - and Heather - I have FINALLY posted



HEY, SHANNON!  Welcome out of lurkdom!  Have fun creating great things for your trip.


Well, I made the move, but I won't be around for a while.  My computer caught a virus and it's in the shop.  I'm checking in on my dh's computer, so I won't have access for a while.  I'll be back in a few days.


----------



## hudsonsinaf

I just posted, but my dd just fussed me for not telling about her and her siblings.  I am married to a wonderful man in the USAF.  We have four children.  Our oldest is five yo Katie.  She is our drama queen  Next is our three year old son Lee.  Lee is incredibly sweet, but has major attitude.  Then comes Will who will be 2 in May.  Will is in to EVERYTHING!  Samantha (aka Sam) was born on he 16th of January. I stay at home with our children, and homeschool.  This equates to lots of family fun... but sometimes too much family, lol.  In all honesty, I love being a mom and I so look forward to dressing them in clothes made from love!


----------



## jenb1023

A new thread and up to page 3 already!  You ladies and gentlemen are very talented and quite talkative!  

Question for you fabric gurus - My DD is in Daisies and I am having a heck of a time ironing on some of the badges.  You almost have to scorch the fabric to get them to stick.  I was thinking I could use a fabric glue to glue them on - do any of you have a good fabric glue you can recommend or other suggestion to adhere them to her vest?  Thanks in advance!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> BTW...DH has about 3-4 hours to kill in Vegas before meetings start...does anybody have a suggestion of something non-drinking, non-gambling, non-stripper he can do.  That's a hard one I know



There is a ton to do in Vegas that won't get him in trouble!  The Stratosphere suggestion was a good one.  Depending on where he will be, the top of the Eiffel Tower at Paris is fun and if he is a rider the NY NY roller coaster is fun too.  The Bellagio fountain show is beautiful to watch.  We also had fun walking the strip and checking out how elaborate all of the different hotels are - the Venetian is amazing!


----------



## Haganfam5

jenb1023 said:


> A new thread and up to page 3 already!  You ladies and gentlemen are very talented and quite talkative!
> 
> Question for you fabric gurus - My DD is in Daisies and I am having a heck of a time ironing on some of the badges.  You almost have to scorch the fabric to get them to stick.  I was thinking I could use a fabric glue to glue them on - do any of you have a good fabric glue you can recommend or other suggestion to adhere them to her vest?  Thanks in advance!



My daughter is also in daisies and I know what your saying.  I usually turn it to the backside or underside of the tunic and get the glue hot that way. Have you tried that?  I just think fabric glue would make them much thicker and too heavy for the vest or tunic.  I would try to iron them the best you can and then get out the old thimble and needle and hand sew a few stitches around it to be sure it's secure.  Hope that helped a little.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Oh okay, Im moved. I am always all kermuddled when we first move.

Okay someone wanted Frog fabric for the Big Give- I saw some with a pink background in the clearence section at my Wal mart- would you like me to check it out? I will donate the fabric to you. I dont know if you need it for a boy or girl...


and a great place to purchase farbenmix and studio tantrum patterns is
www.fabricbliss.com
they include a yard of patternease free, often have buy 2 get 1 free sales and you get a free sample of fabric in your package.


----------



## livndisney

hudsonsinaf said:


> I just posted, but my dd just fussed me for not telling about her and her siblings.  I am married to a wonderful main in the USAF.  We have four children.  Our oldest is five yo Katie.  She is our drama queen  Next is our three year old son Lee.  Lee is incredibly sweet, but has major attitude.  Then comes Will who will be 2 in May.  Will is in to EVERYTHING!  Samantha (aka Sam) was born on he 16th of January. I stay at home with our children, and homeschool.  This equates to lots of family fun... but sometimes too much family, lol.  In all honesty, I love being a mom and I so look forward to dressing them in clothes made from love!



Homeschool- YEAH!!!!! We also homeschool. Welcome to the wonderful world of the Disboard!!!!!


----------



## CastleCreations

Hi Everyone! I'm not on page one...but I made it!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

coteau_chick said:


> I found you all.  I am leaving today.  Thank you so much for all the  helpful advice and offers yesterday.  You are a wonderful bunch of people.  I am putting the issue behind me and I am going to have a wonderful vacation.  I hope I see other people from the disboards there too.



Have a wonderful trip and send up updates with pictures.  



Haganfam5 said:


> I wanted to post the pics of the top I made with the Hannah Montana fabric.  The skirt is in these too.  I just have to say that my daughter is a complete HAM and I need to get her on stage somewhere.  She would LOVE it. I had to tell her I had enough pictures because she just kept posing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


You're daughter is very cute and we love her pictures.  the outfit does remind me of Jasmine!  Was it hard to sew on the slippery material?


jessica52877 said:


> Okay, HELP again! For all of you that just put your pictures directly on the computer without using a program, do you just not edit them or edit them in a program like snapfish or photobucket? I like to edit mine before they go to either of those places. I just don't find it fast to edit from those programs. I can put them directly on the computer, but  can't edit them from there which I guess is my main issue. So maybe, a better question would be what editing programs does everyone like? I just usually crop the pictures, nothing else.


I do all my edits first.  Usually in kodak and if it is really bad and it need time and work I use photoshop CS2.  I am very good with the program but for basics I can get around.  

I can make Disney Stick families and the names with the Characters in it.  I love the work on the Disigner forum.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I was sound asleep last night and I heard all this noise...next time some of you need to wear light shoes when moving!


 , it really was no fun on this end not being able to sleep.  


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Little late...but I'm here!   I'm not hanging around...I'm off to shower, then to WM to buy some fabric, then home to pack up.  DH is off to Vegas this weekend and I am taking the kids to visit my parents for the weekend.
> 
> BTW...DH has about 3-4 hours to kill in Vegas before meetings start...does anybody have a suggestion of something non-drinking, non-gambling, non-stripper he can do.  That's a hard one I know


There is that nice mall under a hotel with very expensive stores.  He could go and buy you something outrageously expensive. 



mommyof2princesses said:


> You moved at 1AM?  that is crazy.  I was sound asleep dreaming about fabric and addiction and what I could add today with a trip to Hancocks....
> 
> Glad I at least made it before page 10 this time!  I have to buy some lace ribbon and a zipper today....I hate zippers...just the knowledge that I have to actually sew it in after I buy it is giving me grief!


Buying the fabric is fun and zippers are ok too.  I just follow the directions on the package along with a little of what I think works well too.



CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm not on page one...but I made it!


Yeah!  Welcome.


----------



## poohnpigletCA

fairygoodmother said:


> okay, I didn't want to be up for this move - and I wasn't TRYING to make it onto the first page (yay me! )  but it's going to be a long night.
> 
> Sierra is "sharing" me at school tomorrow.  I'm the sewing auntie - the fairygodmother - the one who just whips Clara Schumann out of my...head
> 
> So what does one wear when one is being shared at school?
> More importantly, though, whatever possessed me to say at 7:30 this evening that I would make a crayon roll-up for each child in her class?  That's 20 crayon roll-ups.
> I got home at 8:00 from Girl Scouts, looked through fabric, began the project after that.  I'm using the "hands around the world" fabric.  I've NEVER made a crayon roll-up.
> 
> It's 11:45 in California.  I have to be at Sierra's school at 8:20.  Yay me.



Sierra was up at 5:45 this morning because she is so so so excited. She gets to wear her costume. She gets to share her Auntie. She is just wound up.

No I did not tell her about the crayon roll-ups. Did you finish them? Well I guess I will know in a little bit at school.

I will be back with lots and lots of pictures!


----------



## 2cutekidz

hudsonsinaf said:


> Hi all!  My name is Shannon.  I have been following this thread for quite awhile now and have read all 11 threads.  I LOVE what you guys have created!  We are planning our first trip to WDW, along with a day in Sea World, and I am planning on making an outfit for each of my children for each day.  There are four of them - and I haven't sewn any clothing up to this point since over five years ago.  But what can I say - I'm a dreamer   Hope you guys don't mind an inexperienced sewer joining... or one that hasn't been to Disney since I was a year or two old
> 
> Oh - and Heather - I have FINALLY posted



Welcome!!  I was a non-sewer when I started reading this thread (the original, part 1!) Literally a newbie, I never had touched a sewing machine before!!  With all the encouragement from so many on this thread I jumped right in!  There were a few panic late night posts on how to do something that were always answered faster than I could hope for!! Now almost a year and a half later, I list my sets on ebay, make customs for gifts, and best of all - send out outfits for the Big Gives!!  We're all here to support, enable, and ohhh and ahhh for you!! 



jenb1023 said:


> A new thread and up to page 3 already!  You ladies and gentlemen are very talented and quite talkative!
> 
> Question for you fabric gurus - My DD is in Daisies and I am having a heck of a time ironing on some of the badges.  You almost have to scorch the fabric to get them to stick.  I was thinking I could use a fabric glue to glue them on - do any of you have a good fabric glue you can recommend or other suggestion to adhere them to her vest?  Thanks in advance!



DD is a Daisy too and after I melted a petal I decide to actually read the directions!!  You are suppose to "pre-heat" the fabric first.  Run your hot iron over the fabric for 20 seconds.  Then place the petal/badge, cover with a pressing cloth (I just use a scrap of fabric) and iron for 15-20 seconds.  Then flip the vest/smock over and iron the backside where the petal/badge is.  Last you iron the petal again (remember the pressing cloth!!) and seal it around the edges.  I use my fingernail to kinda seal it around the petal.


----------



## aimeeg

Sadly fabricbliss.com is out of business.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Tinka_Belle said:


> Tell him to go to the top of the Stratosphere. It has an awesome view and if he isn't afraid he can ride the rides at the top.





jenb1023 said:


> There is a ton to do in Vegas that won't get him in trouble!  The Stratosphere suggestion was a good one.  Depending on where he will be, the top of the Eiffel Tower at Paris is fun and if he is a rider the NY NY roller coaster is fun too.  The Bellagio fountain show is beautiful to watch.  We also had fun walking the strip and checking out how elaborate all of the different hotels are - the Venetian is amazing!




Thanks for the info...I called him and told him about these things and he said he forgot all about the Statosphere...he's going to do that and go see the Ventian I think.  We watched that show on them building it, so he wants to check it out.  

Oh!  I'm not worried about him getting in trouble...he just doesn't like those type of things...althought he spent the first part of our vacation last year joking about Hooter's...and yes...I already told him about the Hooter's casino.   His biggest problem is, he HATES to do anything new without us...he feels like he is cheating us out of stuff.  I tell him to go realx and have a good time...good luck!


MinnieVanMom said:


> There is that nice mall under a hotel with very expensive stores.  He could go and buy you something outrageously expensive.



       He will bring me either a t-shirt  or a magnet....I collect manets...but that is what he brought me the last 2 years...so who knows...but he knows expensive stuff would be wasted on me.  I'm a Wal-mart kinda girl!   I hate to spend money as much as him unless it is on something practical like a washer or a mower...or a sewing machine


----------



## MiniGirl

Haganfam5 said:


> Thank you! You just gave me a laugh in the last post when you were talking about fabric addiction!     Oh, it really, IS!!!  I just can't get enough!
> 
> You are right, SAVE YOURSELF BEFORE IT's TOO LATE!!!!!



Glad I could give you a laugh this morning. It is so true though, isn't it? I have a huge walk-in closet full of fabric to prove it, too.



hudsonsinaf said:


> Hi all!  My name is Shannon.  I have been following this thread for quite awhile now and have read all 11 threads.  I LOVE what you guys have created!  We are planning our first trip to WDW, along with a day in Sea World, and I am planning on making an outfit for each of my children for each day.  There are four of them - and I haven't sewn any clothing up to this point since over five years ago.  But what can I say - I'm a dreamer   Hope you guys don't mind an inexperienced sewer joining... or one that hasn't been to Disney since I was a year or two old
> 
> Oh - and Heather - I have FINALLY posted



Hi Shannon.... please read my fabric addiction warning to Kelly on my post in pg 2. LOL!!!! I can't wait to see what you're working on. One of the nicest things about this thread has been watching people grow in the skills. Many people started here completely new to sewing and are now helping others learn.

BTW, we are homeschoolers, too. We're hoping to enjoy Disney's homeschool days in Sept.



jenb1023 said:


> Question for you fabric gurus - My DD is in Daisies and I am having a heck of a time ironing on some of the badges.  You almost have to scorch the fabric to get them to stick.  I was thinking I could use a fabric glue to glue them on - do any of you have a good fabric glue you can recommend or other suggestion to adhere them to her vest?  Thanks in advance!



Try running your iron over the vest first and then iron the patch on. I also will turn it over and iron from the inside. If all else fails, sew it on. I had one stubborn petal that would not stick and ended up just sewing it.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> and a great place to purchase farbenmix and studio tantrum patterns is
> www.fabricbliss.com
> they include a yard of patternease free, often have buy 2 get 1 free sales and you get a free sample of fabric in your package.



Sadly, fabricbliss.com is no more. Jen has just a few items left, but has closed her doors.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

hudsonsinaf said:


> I just posted, but my dd just fussed me for not telling about her and her siblings.  I am married to a wonderful man in the USAF.  We have four children.  Our oldest is five yo Katie.  She is our drama queen  Next is our three year old son Lee.  Lee is incredibly sweet, but has major attitude.  Then comes Will who will be 2 in May.  Will is in to EVERYTHING!  Samantha (aka Sam) was born on he 16th of January. I stay at home with our children, and homeschool.  This equates to lots of family fun... but sometimes too much family, lol.  In all honesty, I love being a mom and I so look forward to dressing them in clothes made from love!



Welcome!  Another homeschooling momma here.  Sometimes dh jokes about it to friends that we make our own clothes, grow our own food, teach our own kids.... It is kind of cute..


----------



## Tinka_Belle

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Thanks for the info...I called him and told him about these things and he said he forgot all about the Statosphere...he's going to do that and go see the Ventian I think.  We watched that show on them building it, so he wants to check it out.
> 
> Oh!  I'm not worried about him getting in trouble...he just doesn't like those type of things...althought he spent the first part of our vacation last year joking about Hooter's...and yes...I already told him about the Hooter's casino.   His biggest problem is, he HATES to do anything new without us...he feels like he is cheating us out of stuff.  I tell him to go realx and have a good time...good luck!
> 
> 
> He will bring me either a t-shirt  or a magnet....I collect manets...but that is what he brought me the last 2 years...so who knows...but he knows expensive stuff would be wasted on me.  I'm a Wal-mart kinda girl!   I hate to spend money as much as him unless it is on something practical like a washer or a mower...or a sewing machine


The Stratosphere has a gift shop that sells magnets that look like poker chips. We have one on our fridge.


----------



## jham

angelbaby129 said:


> Hi! My name is Kelly and I've been lurking on your thread for quite a while. My mom sewed when I was a little girl and I would dabble with the sewing machine, but nothing major. Your thread inspired me to make first day of school outfits for my kids this past year. I have an almost 7 y/o little boy and an almost 5 y/o little girl. They've never been to Disney World, but someday we'll get there. I'm a dispatcher at a police department and we dispatch police, fire, and ambulance. I've been reading your stuff for so long that I feel like I know you. Is it ok if I post the stuff I've made even though it's not Disney?



Of course!  We want to see it all!



Haganfam5 said:


> Okay so I made page number 2!!
> 
> I wanted to post the pics of the top I made with the Hannah Montana fabric.  The skirt is in these too.  I just have to say that my daughter is a complete HAM and I need to get her on stage somewhere.  She would LOVE it. I had to tell her I had enough pictures because she just kept posing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention that the bodice came out a bit short. I used the pattern from one of the peasant dresses and added bell sleeves.  She will just have to wear an undershirt. She didn't mind at all, she said she looks llike Jasmine!!
> 
> Oh, and just for the record, the flannel backed satin worked great. I can't wait to go and buy some of the purple tinkerbell. I don't think it ended up looking like pajamas at all. What do you think?



Very cute, your DD is a great model!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I was sound asleep last night and I heard all this noise...next time some of you need to wear light shoes when moving!
> 
> Little late...but I'm here!   I'm not hanging around...I'm off to shower, then to WM to buy some fabric, then home to pack up.  DH is off to Vegas this weekend and I am taking the kids to visit my parents for the weekend.
> 
> BTW...DH has about 3-4 hours to kill in Vegas before meetings start...does anybody have a suggestion of something non-drinking, non-gambling, non-stripper he can do.  That's a hard one I know



I stayed at the Venetian the last time I was in Vegas, there are tons of shops and it is a fun place to stroll around.  Also Mandalay Bay has a Shark Reef aquarium type exhibit that is pretty fun.  Caesar's Palace has the Forum Shops that is a fun place to walk around too.  It's not far from the Venetian.  I'm good at stuff to do in vegas that doesn't involve drinking or gambling  



hudsonsinaf said:


> I just posted, but my dd just fussed me for not telling about her and her siblings.  I am married to a wonderful man in the USAF.  We have four children.  Our oldest is five yo Katie.  She is our drama queen  Next is our three year old son Lee.  Lee is incredibly sweet, but has major attitude.  Then comes Will who will be 2 in May.  Will is in to EVERYTHING!  Samantha (aka Sam) was born on he 16th of January. I stay at home with our children, and homeschool.  This equates to lots of family fun... but sometimes too much family, lol.  In all honesty, I love being a mom and I so look forward to dressing them in clothes made from love!



How fun!  And you are lucky to start sewing for them while they are still young!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

jham said:


> I stayed at the Venetian the last time I was in Vegas, there are tons of shops and it is a fun place to stroll around.  Also Mandalay Bay has a Shark Reef aquarium type exhibit that is pretty fun.  Caesar's Palace has the Forum Shops that is a fun place to walk around too.  It's not far from the Venetian.  I'm good at stuff to do in vegas that doesn't involve drinking or gambling



He is staying at Mandalay Bay...they have a camera in the Shark Reef and he getw to watch it on TV in his room....he is so funny.  The first year, the messed up his room so he ended up in a suite, by himself in The Hotel.  (yep, the name of the hotel is The Hotel...I kept asking him where he was staying and is sounded like a Laurel and Hardy routine over the phone..."what hotel?  The Hotel...what's the name of the Hotel...what?")  Anyway...his suite had 3 flat screen TV's...one being in the bathroom above the olympic size bath tub....He watched the shark reef and took a soak one night and said he was sure that one of those sharks could fit in his tub!


----------



## Disney 4 Me

I'm hoping to contribute to this thread more than the last few. I always have good intentions of keeping up, but then BAM! The thread is over before I have 2 posts.

I did head to Disney this month (missed the Meet by 2 days). We had a wonderful time and wonderful weather. When I get a minute, I'll post pics. 

Chantell


----------



## 3goofyboys

Holy cow, page 4 already, what a chatty group.  

I finally got to sew for some little girls!  A couple of different friends either are having or just had little girls, so I'm sewing up a storm.  What fun, all I can say is thank goodness I only have boys or I would be in very big trouble! I'm headed out the door right now, but I'll post pics later.


----------



## aimeeg

I have joined FA (Fabric Anonymous) LOL. I have come to terms with the fact that I have TOO much fabric. So I have decided that I am not going to buy fabric for 100 days. Yes, I may be crazy and this is harder than Weight Watchers! I started on the 18th. I made my last purchase and it was a good one! Let's say I went out with a bang.  

My 100 mark is May 29th. It is great because my birthday is June 2nd. So I am fabric shopping for my bday. I have so many wonderful wonderful prints that I have not even touched. I am taking the time to use what I have. Although, I am not sure sewing for 100 days will even scratch the surface! LOL


----------



## charlinn

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Oh okay, Im moved. I am always all kermuddled when we first move.
> 
> Okay someone wanted Frog fabric for the Big Give- I saw some with a pink background in the clearence section at my Wal mart- would you like me to check it out? I will donate the fabric to you. I dont know if you need it for a boy or girl...
> 
> 
> and a great place to purchase farbenmix and studio tantrum patterns is
> www.fabricbliss.com
> they include a yard of patternease free, often have buy 2 get 1 free sales and you get a free sample of fabric in your package.



I am not the one that requested it...but I am doing a Froggy/Minnie inspired set for the Big Give!!  I am off to Wal-Mart today...Thanks for the tip!!  

And...I made it over.  2nd page..but oh well 

Can I just say I LOVE BIG GIVES!!!!!!    

Now I need to put the Logo in my siggy-I'm outa room!!  I guess one of the Maddy's will have to go off!! LOL!


----------



## Disney 4 Me

My niece's birthday is in March. They went with us to Disney. I surprised her by making a Minnie Mouse dress and giving it to her on the trip. My DD's wouldn't try it on, so DS was chosen. He really got into posing. Here's the dress:





Close up of Minnie:





Back of dress:





Don't tell DH I took these AND posted them!


----------



## charlinn

If anyone/someone else was planning on using that one, it's no biggie!  I can find another, but let me know this morning...if you can   I am sure there are lots of Froggy Fabric's out there!! LOL

Didn't mean to CASE anyones fabric  LOL


----------



## charlinn

oh...and I guess I am on page 5...not 2.  haha  It's early here in Cali!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Disney 4 Me said:


> My niece's birthday is in March. They went with us to Disney. I surprised her by making a Minnie Mouse dress and giving it to her on the trip. My DD's wouldn't try it on, so DS was chosen. He really got into posing. Here's the dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell DH I took these AND posted them!


That's a cute dress. Now put some pants on that boy.


----------



## JaimeK

aimeeg said:


> I have joined FA (Fabric Anonymous) LOL. I have come to terms with the fact that I have TOO much fabric. So I have decided that I am not going to buy fabric for 100 days. Yes, I may be crazy and this is harder than Weight Watchers! I started on the 18th. I made my last purchase and it was a good one! Let's say I went out with a bang.
> 
> My 100 mark is May 29th. It is great because my birthday is June 2nd. So I am fabric shopping for my bday. I have so many wonderful wonderful prints that I have not even touched. I am taking the time to use what I have. Although, I am not sure sewing for 100 days will even scratch the surface! LOL



Good luck!  I will feel so good to use up some of your stash  

I need to take a fabric shopping break too.  I just got my last bunch of fabric in the mail - Mickey on a navy background, Disney princesses, Thomas on red.  Added to the Nemo, Cars cars and more cars, Wall-E, Ariel, other Thomas, and a Minnie red dot I *should* be set for our trip, my SIL's trip, and birthdays!


----------



## JaimeK

charlinn said:


> Didn't mean to CASE anyones fabric  LOL



What does CASE stand for?


----------



## jenb1023

Haganfam5 said:


> My daughter is also in daisies and I know what your saying.  I usually turn it to the backside or underside of the tunic and get the glue hot that way. Have you tried that?  I just think fabric glue would make them much thicker and too heavy for the vest or tunic.  I would try to iron them the best you can and then get out the old thimble and needle and hand sew a few stitches around it to be sure it's secure.  Hope that helped a little.





2cutekidz said:


> DD is a Daisy too and after I melted a petal I decide to actually read the directions!!  You are suppose to "pre-heat" the fabric first.  Run your hot iron over the fabric for 20 seconds.  Then place the petal/badge, cover with a pressing cloth (I just use a scrap of fabric) and iron for 15-20 seconds.  Then flip the vest/smock over and iron the backside where the petal/badge is.  Last you iron the petal again (remember the pressing cloth!!) and seal it around the edges.  I use my fingernail to kinda seal it around the petal.





MiniGirl said:


> Try running your iron over the vest first and then iron the patch on. I also will turn it over and iron from the inside. If all else fails, sew it on. I had one stubborn petal that would not stick and ended up just sewing it.



Thanks for all of the advice ladies!  I knew I could count on you!  This last round of badges was ordered loose on-line so no directions - they are a thinking day badge and a support our troops badge that go on the back of the vest and they are both big.  I have been ironing from the inside but when you do that first it is hard to line it up.  I will try heating the vest and then a thinner cloth to press it on the front and then will flip it over to iron from the inside - it sounds like that may do the trick!   



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Thanks for the info...I called him and told him about these things and he said he forgot all about the Statosphere...he's going to do that and go see the Ventian I think.  We watched that show on them building it, so he wants to check it out.
> 
> Oh!  I'm not worried about him getting in trouble...he just doesn't like those type of things...althought he spent the first part of our vacation last year joking about Hooter's...and yes...I already told him about the Hooter's casino.   His biggest problem is, he HATES to do anything new without us...he feels like he is cheating us out of stuff.  I tell him to go realx and have a good time...good luck!






The Moonk's Mom said:


> He is staying at Mandalay Bay...they have a camera in the Shark Reef and he getw to watch it on TV in his room....he is so funny.  The first year, the messed up his room so he ended up in a suite, by himself in The Hotel.  (yep, the name of the hotel is The Hotel...I kept asking him where he was staying and is sounded like a Laurel and Hardy routine over the phone..."what hotel?  The Hotel...what's the name of the Hotel...what?")  Anyway...his suite had 3 flat screen TV's...one being in the bathroom above the olympic size bath tub....He watched the shark reef and took a soak one night and said he was sure that one of those sharks could fit in his tub!



Glad he liked the suggestions!  I think he will really enjoy checking out The Venetian - it is gorgeous!  We had friends stay at a suite at Mandalay Bay and they said it was amazing!


----------



## Shannalee724

Ya'll are chatty today!  Page 5 already   I made it over!  Yay me, I followed chapter 11 all the way through and managed to keep up!

***FYI****  Walmart has all of their Valentines fabrics clearance out to 64c a yard.  WOW!  I stocked up yesterday.  I mean really, who can't use hearts   If nothing else, I have lots of fabric to line with   Wahoo!



Haganfam5 said:


> Okay so I made page number 2!!
> 
> I wanted to post the pics of the top I made with the Hannah Montana fabric.  The skirt is in these too.  I just have to say that my daughter is a complete HAM and I need to get her on stage somewhere.  She would LOVE it. I had to tell her I had enough pictures because she just kept posing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention that the bodice came out a bit short. I used the pattern from one of the peasant dresses and added bell sleeves.  She will just have to wear an undershirt. She didn't mind at all, she said she looks llike Jasmine!!
> 
> Oh, and just for the record, the flannel backed satin worked great. I can't wait to go and buy some of the purple tinkerbell. I don't think it ended up looking like pajamas at all. What do you think?



What a little cutie! I really like this outfit.  I have been a little leary of the flannel backed satin, but I think I must have some now.



JaimeK said:


> What does CASE stand for?



Copy and Steal Everything.  I am more know for CABE, Copy and Butcher Everything.  LOL!


----------



## hudsonsinaf

2cutekidz said:


> Welcome!!  I was a non-sewer when I started reading this thread (the original, part 1!) Literally a newbie, I never had touched a sewing machine before!!  With all the encouragement from so many on this thread I jumped right in!  There were a few panic late night posts on how to do something that were always answered faster than I could hope for!! Now almost a year and a half later, I list my sets on ebay, make customs for gifts, and best of all - send out outfits for the Big Gives!!  We're all here to support, enable, and ohhh and ahhh for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> My "long-term" goal - as in over the next year - is to be able to sew for the Big Gives. I have been following them, and would LOVE to participate.  I figured working on my kids' outfits will be practice so the ones for the other children will look so much better   I debated joining in the newest Big Give, with it touching my heart the way it did, but I am already in over my head with my own projects and the new baby - I figured I bettter pace myself, lol.


----------



## aimeeg

Here are a few more things . . .

First up Blue Belle. This is actually the 2009 version. I took the apron off last years dress and then constructed a new blue dress. My DD outgrew last years but Belle is still her favorite. 






The picture is awful but I wanted to show the piping. I have a thing about always finishing bodices with piping or ric rac etc . . .






Next is my DD tank for the Pirate Cruise. She has a small crush on Capt. Jack which drives my DH crazy. LOL The applique is awful. I am having sewing machine issues and lots of thread breakage. I really have loved the cuties lately.









Next, is Minnie cutie. Jessica made a Minnie cutie shirt but I am not sure if we used the same clip art. I know that the night she posted her shirt I had found the Capt Jack and Minnie clip art. I made these to go with the Pop skirts as another back up. 









Finally, We Scare Because We Care! This is my DD's skirt from last year. She said she liked her skirt from last year and wanted to wear it again. I just made the tank and ironed  the skirt!


----------



## hudsonsinaf

MiniGirl said:


> Hi Shannon.... please read my fabric addiction warning to Kelly on my post in pg 2. LOL!!!! I can't wait to see what you're working on. One of the nicest things about this thread has been watching people grow in the skills. Many people started here completely new to sewing and are now helping others learn.
> 
> BTW, we are homeschoolers, too. We're hoping to enjoy Disney's homeschool days in Sept.
> 
> 
> I am already a fabric addict!  I have a closet full of fabric and patterns that have never been used!  Thankfully my hubby doesn't seem to mind too much.  His last deployment, I used JoAnn Fabric as my therapy.
> 
> What in the world is Disney's homeschool days?


----------



## revrob

aimeeg said:


> Here are a few more things . . .
> 
> First up Blue Belle. This is actually the 2009 version. I took the apron off last years dress and then constructed a new blue dress. My DD outgrew last years but Belle is still her favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture is awful but I wanted to show the piping. I have a thing about always finishing bodices with piping or ric rac etc . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is my DD tank for the Pirate Cruise. She has a small crush on Capt. Jack which drives my DH crazy. LOL The applique is awful. I am having sewing machine issues and lots of thread breakage. I really have loved the cuties lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, is Minnie cutie. Jessica made a Minnie cutie shirt but I am not sure if we used the same clip art. I know that the night she posted her shirt I had found the Capt Jack and Minnie clip art. I made these to go with the Pop skirts as another back up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, We Scare Because We Care! This is my DD's skirt from last year. She said she liked her skirt from last year and wanted to wear it again. I just made the tank and ironed  the skirt!



Aimee - GREAT as always!  Do you mind sharing the source of the clip art?  I LOVE those cuties!


----------



## aimeeg

Shannon Thanks! I think they were pins. I think the site is like dizpins.com or something like that. I will have to poke around.


----------



## sahm1000

angelbaby129 said:


> Hi! My name is Kelly and I've been lurking on your thread for quite a while. My mom sewed when I was a little girl and I would dabble with the sewing machine, but nothing major. Your thread inspired me to make first day of school outfits for my kids this past year. I have an almost 7 y/o little boy and an almost 5 y/o little girl. They've never been to Disney World, but someday we'll get there. I'm a dispatcher at a police department and we dispatch police, fire, and ambulance. I've been reading your stuff for so long that I feel like I know you. Is it ok if I post the stuff I've made even though it's not Disney?



Welcome!  And we would love to see what you've made!  Unfortunately most of what I make isn't for Disney, although I wish we could go more frequently!



minnie2 said:


> I know there is a bunch of Twilight readers on here?  I just started it last night.  I finished my last series and I am very sad about finishing it I can't wait to get the new books!    I hope Twilight can be as good!



I just finished reading the series about a month ago and loved it.  What series had you been reading before?  



hudsonsinaf said:


> Hi all!  My name is Shannon.  I have been following this thread for quite awhile now and have read all 11 threads.  I LOVE what you guys have created!  We are planning our first trip to WDW, along with a day in Sea World, and I am planning on making an outfit for each of my children for each day.  There are four of them - and I haven't sewn any clothing up to this point since over five years ago.  But what can I say - I'm a dreamer   Hope you guys don't mind an inexperienced sewer joining... or one that hasn't been to Disney since I was a year or two old
> 
> Oh - and Heather - I have FINALLY posted



Wow!  You read all 11 threads!  That's so impressive!  Once you get sewing you'll be surprised at how quickly you pick it up.  Welcome!




2cutekidz said:


> Welcome!!  I was a non-sewer when I started reading this thread (the original, part 1!) Literally a newbie, I never had touched a sewing machine before!!  With all the encouragement from so many on this thread I jumped right in!  There were a few panic late night posts on how to do something that were always answered faster than I could hope for!! Now almost a year and a half later, I list my sets on ebay, make customs for gifts, and best of all - send out outfits for the Big Gives!!  We're all here to support, enable, and ohhh and ahhh for you!!



Have you really only been sewing for a year and a half?  Wow!



aimeeg said:


> Sadly fabricbliss.com is out of business.



I wondered, I looked on there the other day and they didn't have anything listed.  That is too bad, do you know what happened?  I am figuring the cruddy economy probably.



jham said:


> I stayed at the Venetian the last time I was in Vegas, there are tons of shops and it is a fun place to stroll around.  Also Mandalay Bay has a Shark Reef aquarium type exhibit that is pretty fun.  Caesar's Palace has the Forum Shops that is a fun place to walk around too.  It's not far from the Venetian.  I'm good at stuff to do in vegas that doesn't involve drinking or gambling




So Jeanne, you don't drink or gamble while in Vegas, but should we assume, since you left it out, that you do the strippers    !!!!

Strangely enough, I've never been to Vegas.  Europe, Australia, New Zealand, Bahamas, Jamaica and Mexico - been there and done that but never been to Vegas, NYC, or D.C.  And I really want to go too!  I'm not much of a gambler or drinker either (although I will do a little of both) but I really want to go and see the hotels, eat at the restaurants, see the shows (and Barry Manilow of course Karen!!!) and do some shopping.  Once Lilly is a year old maybe I will start to plan a trip.  



aimeeg said:


> I have joined FA (Fabric Anonymous) LOL. I have come to terms with the fact that I have TOO much fabric. So I have decided that I am not going to buy fabric for 100 days. Yes, I may be crazy and this is harder than Weight Watchers! I started on the 18th. I made my last purchase and it was a good one! Let's say I went out with a bang.
> 
> My 100 mark is May 29th. It is great because my birthday is June 2nd. So I am fabric shopping for my bday. I have so many wonderful wonderful prints that I have not even touched. I am taking the time to use what I have. Although, I am not sure sewing for 100 days will even scratch the surface! LOL




Just curious, where do you buy most of your fabrics from?  And I have to tell you guys, my fabric stash is growing but comparitively speaking I am so jealous of some of the stashes I have seen on here!  But I do think I would have to hire a divorce attorney if mine increased too much more!  What I really need is a sewing/craft room of my own.  Then my DH wouldn't see what I had (since now it's in our closet).




Disney 4 Me said:


> My niece's birthday is in March. They went with us to Disney. I surprised her by making a Minnie Mouse dress and giving it to her on the trip. My DD's wouldn't try it on, so DS was chosen. He really got into posing. Here's the dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell DH I took these AND posted them!



     I love the little boys in dresses!  Cracks me up!  Great job on  your dress too, it looks fantastic!


----------



## sahm1000

aimeeg said:


> Here are a few more things . . .
> 
> First up Blue Belle. This is actually the 2009 version. I took the apron off last years dress and then constructed a new blue dress. My DD outgrew last years but Belle is still her favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture is awful but I wanted to show the piping. I have a thing about always finishing bodices with piping or ric rac etc . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is my DD tank for the Pirate Cruise. She has a small crush on Capt. Jack which drives my DH crazy. LOL The applique is awful. I am having sewing machine issues and lots of thread breakage. I really have loved the cuties lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, is Minnie cutie. Jessica made a Minnie cutie shirt but I am not sure if we used the same clip art. I know that the night she posted her shirt I had found the Capt Jack and Minnie clip art. I made these to go with the Pop skirts as another back up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, We Scare Because We Care! This is my DD's skirt from last year. She said she liked her skirt from last year and wanted to wear it again. I just made the tank and ironed  the skirt!




Great job as always Aimee!  I have never tried the piping before, care to give instructions on how to do it?  !!


----------



## sahm1000

So just a few comments before I get busy and pickup my house!  Somehow it looks like a tornado went through here!  

Anyway, I might be gassed out of my office before long anyway.  Oscar is sleeping next to me and really letting it rip!  Stinky dog!  Geesh!  



I am so annoyed!  I just got another PIN from Disney, this time for WDW, the last one was for Disneyland.  I wish wish wish with all my heart I was up for another trip but I just can't do it while Lilly is so small and taking two really good naps a day.  Of course I've never gotten a PIN before and I'm sure once we're ready to go again they will disappear!  Just stinks!  Oh well!  Tentatively we are planning a trip with my DH's family next April.  Since my DH travels so much we have a ton of Hilton points that we're going to use and get rooms for everyone.  Anyone have suggestions on where to stay in the Hilton family of hotels?  Right now I am hoping for one of their vacation clubs, the downtown Disney Hilton, or maybe an Embassy suite or some other suite hotel.  We'll see.

Yikes Oscar just tooted again!  And I heard it!  I wonder what he ate?

Okay, since it stinks in there again I'm off to clean up and get some ironing done so I can get started on four dresses for my BFF.  What was I thinking when I agreed to this?????


----------



## 2manyprincesses

jenb1023 said:


> Thanks for all of the advice ladies!  I knew I could count on you!  This last round of badges was ordered loose on-line so no directions - they are a thinking day badge and a support our troops badge that go on the back of the vest and they are both big.  I have been ironing from the inside but when you do that first it is hard to line it up.  I will try heating the vest and then a thinner cloth to press it on the front and then will flip it over to iron from the inside - it sounds like that may do the trick!
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I have a Daisy and a Brownie and it seems that the patches that go on the front (petals and insignia stuff) are made of better quality stuff.  they iron on and STAY very well.  Every time I try to iron on the back ones, they do not stay!  I worry about losing them, so I try and iron them on to get them placed and straight and then handstitch the edges too.  I did hear that this stuff you can get from the GS store works really well though.  Apparently you lightly iron it on and then throw it in the dryer to finish it off.  I haven't tried it, but others in this area like it.
> 
> http://gscmonlinestore.stores.yahoo.net/daisybasicskit.html
> http://gscmonlinestore.stores.yahoo.net/cuttofitkit.html
> 
> The cut to fit would be for the odd shaped ones on the back.
> 
> Also, I had no idea there were so many homeschoolers!  We are too and as I type on the laptop my oldest is telling me all about Ben Franklin and yo yoing at the same time!   Craziness!!


----------



## teresajoy

Hey, everyone!!! I'm so excited!!! Mandy just posted that Becca was giggling this morning!!!!           

Come on Becca!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

2manyprincesses said:


> jenb1023 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of the advice ladies!  I knew I could count on you!  This last round of badges was ordered loose on-line so no directions - they are a thinking day badge and a support our troops badge that go on the back of the vest and they are both big.  I have been ironing from the inside but when you do that first it is hard to line it up.  I will try heating the vest and then a thinner cloth to press it on the front and then will flip it over to iron from the inside - it sounds like that may do the trick!
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I have a Daisy and a Brownie and it seems that the patches that go on the front (petals and insignia stuff) are made of better quality stuff.  they iron on and STAY very well.  Every time I try to iron on the back ones, they do not stay!  I worry about losing them, so I try and iron them on to get them placed and straight and then handstitch the edges too.  I did hear that this stuff you can get from the GS store works really well though.  Apparently you lightly iron it on and then throw it in the dryer to finish it off.  I haven't tried it, but others in this area like it.
> 
> http://gscmonlinestore.stores.yahoo.net/daisybasicskit.html
> http://gscmonlinestore.stores.yahoo.net/cuttofitkit.html
> 
> The cut to fit would be for the odd shaped ones on the back.
> 
> Also, I had no idea there were so many homeschoolers!  We are too and as I type on the laptop my oldest is telling me all about Ben Franklin and yo yoing at the same time!   Craziness!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You also might consider 505 spray OR Liquid Stitch both are at Joann fabric and many fabric shops.
Click to expand...


----------



## eeyore3847

ok, so I have been a tad distracted lately... have not gotten as much done the last few weeks and have not been able to stop in... but here is my latest cute little dress. Love the Zoo animals on it!!





Lori


----------



## tinashaver

eeyore3847 said:


> ok, so I have been a tad distracted lately... have not gotten as much done the last few weeks and have not been able to stop in... but here is my latest cute little dress. Love the Zoo animals on it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



That fabric is to die for! I love the dress too!


----------



## eeyore3847

tinashaver said:


> That fabric is to die for! I love the dress too!



thanks... I wish I would have bought more.. sadly it is a OOAK - wish I could make more...


----------



## teresajoy

angelbaby129 said:


> Hi! My name is Kelly and I've been lurking on your thread for quite a while. My mom sewed when I was a little girl and I would dabble with the sewing machine, but nothing major. Your thread inspired me to make first day of school outfits for my kids this past year. I have an almost 7 y/o little boy and an almost 5 y/o little girl. They've never been to Disney World, but someday we'll get there. I'm a dispatcher at a police department and we dispatch police, fire, and ambulance. I've been reading your stuff for so long that I feel like I know you. Is it ok if I post the stuff I've made even though it's not Disney?



 Of course it's ok to post non-Disney!!! Hey, didn't I say that in the first thread?? If I didn't, I need to add that....



mrsmiller said:


> Teresa
> 
> 
> 
> do you have a tutorial on invisible zippers in the bookmarks?
> 
> Linnette



I think there is, there is a ziper section. If not, I'll try to find some to add. 



fairygoodmother said:


> okay, I didn't want to be up for this move - and I wasn't TRYING to make it onto the first page (yay mebut it's going to be a long night.
> 
> Sierra is "sharing" me at school tomorrow.  I'm the sewing auntie - the fairygodmother - the one who just whips Clara Schumann out of my...head
> 
> So what does one wear when one is being shared at school?
> More importantly, though, whatever possessed me to say at 7:30 this evening that I would make a crayon roll-up for each child in her class?  That's 20 crayon roll-ups.
> I got home at 8:00 from Girl Scouts, looked through fabric, began the project after that.  I'm using the "hands around the world" fabric.  I've NEVER made a crayon roll-up.
> 
> It's 11:45 in California.  I have to be at Sierra's school at 8:20.  Yay me.




You are something Darla!!! What a kind heart you have!!! 


LouiesMama said:


> Woo-hoo...I never get in on a thread this early!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gosh, I can relate!   Doctors make me SO nervous.  I had a routine physical yesterday, and I was very very very worked up about it.  My BP and pulse measured high in the office, so I ended up having to get all kinds of scary tests run  .  The doc suggested I get a home monitor, so I bought a nice one at Target.  Since I've been home and relaxed, I'm measuring completely normal  .  High BP runs in my family, so at some point I probably will need meds, but I'm hoping all the tests will come out OK and I can delay a bit.  I know for sure that I have a serious case of white coat syndrome!




WooHOO!!! Carla made it!!  I hope your tests all come out ok too!  


Haganfam5 said:


> Okay so I made page number 2!!
> 
> I wanted to post the pics of the top I made with the Hannah Montana fabric.  The skirt is in these too.  I just have to say that my daughter is a complete HAM and I need to get her on stage somewhere.  She would LOVE it. I had to tell her I had enough pictures because she just kept posing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention that the bodice came out a bit short. I used the pattern from one of the peasant dresses and added bell sleeves.  She will just have to wear an undershirt. She didn't mind at all, she said she looks llike Jasmine!!
> 
> Oh, and just for the record, the flannel backed satin worked great. I can't wait to go and buy some of the purple tinkerbell. I don't think it ended up looking like pajamas at all. What do you think?



Really cute!!! I don't think it looks like pajamas at all! 



jessica52877 said:


> I knew you would try and leave me behind!



Shoot! You found us!! I told everyone to be very quiet!  


minnie2 said:


> I just went yesterday for my ankle that has been hurting for almost a month now and the dr thinks i have a level 3 sprain and wants with to take my anti inflamatories for a week and if it isn't better I need to go for an mri next week.
> I will have the xray result today..!



I hope your ankle feels better soon! 



jessica52877 said:


> Okay, HELP again! For all of you that just put your pictures directly on the computer without using a program, do you just not edit them or edit them in a program like snapfish or photobucket? I like to edit mine before they go to either of those places. I just don't find it fast to edit from those programs. I can put them directly on the computer, but  can't edit them from there which I guess is my main issue. So maybe, a better question would be what editing programs does everyone like? I just usually crop the pictures, nothing else.




I really like Picasa. I don't do anything fancy with my pictures either, just crop and sometimes lighten them. It has all the basics like redeye removal. You can set it so that it will automatically scan certain folders on your computer and add them into Picasa. It's a free program. Here's a link to it:
http://picasa.google.com/  Corey likes to use Gimp to edit the pictures, but I don't usually need something so complicated! 


karebear1 said:


> 1 AM Teresa???  1 AM??????Who in their right mind would be up at 1 am, let alone move at that time???
> 
> I know it was a ploy to try and lose me, but you of all people should know I'm smarter then that



I have got to get everone quiet shoes next time! 


hudsonsinaf said:


> Hi all!  My name is Shannon.  I have been following this thread for quite awhile now and have read all 11 threads.  I LOVE what you guys have created!  We are planning our first trip to WDW, along with a day in Sea World, and I am planning on making an outfit for each of my children for each day.  There are four of them - and I haven't sewn any clothing up to this point since over five years ago.  But what can I say - I'm a dreamer   Hope you guys don't mind an inexperienced sewer joining... or one that hasn't been to Disney since I was a year or two old
> 
> Oh - and Heather - I have FINALLY posted




Hey, how do you know Heather??? Do you mean Heathersue?



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Oh okay, Im moved. I am always all kermuddled when we first move.
> 
> Okay someone wanted Frog fabric for the Big Give- I saw some with a pink background in the clearence section at my Wal mart- would you like me to check it out? I will donate the fabric to you. I dont know if you need it for a boy or girl...
> 
> 
> and a great place to purchase farbenmix and studio tantrum patterns is
> www.fabricbliss.com
> they include a yard of patternease free, often have buy 2 get 1 free sales and you get a free sample of fabric in your package.



Yeah, like everyone said, she closed down. She sent an email saying why, but I really don't remember why. 



aimeeg said:


> I have joined FA (Fabric Anonymous) LOL. I have come to terms with the fact that I have TOO much fabric. So I have decided that I am not going to buy fabric for 100 days. Yes, I may be crazy and this is harder than Weight Watchers! I started on the 18th. I made my last purchase and it was a good one! Let's say I went out with a bang.
> 
> My 100 mark is May 29th. It is great because my birthday is June 2nd. So I am fabric shopping for my bday. I have so many wonderful wonderful prints that I have not even touched. I am taking the time to use what I have. Although, I am not sure sewing for 100 days will even scratch the surface! LOL



I'm on the same mission!! I've been doing really good too!!! 



Disney 4 Me said:


> My niece's birthday is in March. They went with us to Disney. I surprised her by making a Minnie Mouse dress and giving it to her on the trip. My DD's wouldn't try it on, so DS was chosen. He really got into posing. Here's the dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell DH I took these AND posted them!



So cute!!! BUT get that dress off that boy!!!! 



charlinn said:


> If anyone/someone else was planning on using that one, it's no biggie!  I can find another, but let me know this morning...if you can  I am sure there are lots of Froggy Fabric's out there!! LOL
> 
> Didn't mean to CASE anyones fabric



I don't think anyone else had signed up for a froggy outfit before you. And, there is no rule that she can't have two froggy outfits! 



JaimeK said:


> What does CASE stand for?



Hey, I have a sneaking suspision you didn't read the first post! 



aimeeg said:


> Here are a few more things . . .
> 
> First up Blue Belle. This is actually the 2009 version. I took the apron off last years dress and then constructed a new blue dress. My DD outgrew last years but Belle is still her favorite.


Aimee these are all so cute!!!  I love the look of the piping on the dress. Heather was just telling me that she had a Capt Jack Cuties embroidery design. I couldn't figure out what that would look like! It's cute! 



hudsonsinaf said:


> I am already a fabric addict!  I have a closet full of fabric and patterns that have never been used!  Thankfully my hubby doesn't seem to mind too much.  His last deployment, I used JoAnn Fabric as my therapy.
> 
> What in the world is Disney's homeschool days?



You can fit it in a closet??   I wish I could! So does my husband!  


aimeeg said:


> Shannon Thanks! I think they were pins. I think the site is like dizpins.com or something like that. I will have to poke around.




I am giggling that you are going to poke around at a pin site!!! 



eeyore3847 said:


> ok, so I have been a tad distracted lately... have not gotten as much done the last few weeks and have not been able to stop in... but here is my latest cute little dress. Love the Zoo animals on it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori




That is really cute fabric Lori!!! Is it a sheet? I love it!


----------



## Haganfam5

teresajoy said:


> Hey, everyone!!! I'm so excited!!! Mandy just posted that Becca was giggling this morning!!!!
> 
> Come on Becca!!!



THAT IS SO WONDERFUL!!!!! God bless her and her family. They are so strong and seem like such wonderful people.  I hope Becca can start smiling from now on!           


Aimeeg- LOVE the outfits! and that pirate cutie is adorable!!! I think they are all great!!

Oh, sewing on the flannel was easy and I didn't have a problem at all. The flannel side gives it some weight and makes it easier to feed through the machine.  Thanks for all of the wonderful comments!!


----------



## eeyore3847

teresajoy said:


> That is really cute fabric Lori!!! Is it a sheet? I love it!



It is adorable... I got it from overseas


----------



## minnie2

Disney 4 Me said:


> My niece's birthday is in March. They went with us to Disney. I surprised her by making a Minnie Mouse dress and giving it to her on the trip. My DD's wouldn't try it on, so DS was chosen. He really got into posing. Here's the dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell DH I took these AND posted them!


Now that is a little boy who is secure in his man hood! 
Cute dress!



aimeeg said:


> Here are a few more things . . .
> 
> First up Blue Belle. This is actually the 2009 version. I took the apron off last years dress and then constructed a new blue dress. My DD outgrew last years but Belle is still her favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture is awful but I wanted to show the piping. I have a thing about always finishing bodices with piping or ric rac etc . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is my DD tank for the Pirate Cruise. She has a small crush on Capt. Jack which drives my DH crazy. LOL The applique is awful. I am having sewing machine issues and lots of thread breakage. I really have loved the cuties lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, is Minnie cutie. Jessica made a Minnie cutie shirt but I am not sure if we used the same clip art. I know that the night she posted her shirt I had found the Capt Jack and Minnie clip art. I made these to go with the Pop skirts as another back up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, We Scare Because We Care! This is my DD's skirt from last year. She said she liked her skirt from last year and wanted to wear it again. I just made the tank and ironed  the skirt!


STUNNING!



sahm1000 said:


> I just finished reading the series about a month ago and loved it.  What series had you been reading before?


 I have been reading the True Blood series aka the Southern Vampire series or the Sookie Stack house novels they also go by.  I finished up to books 7 but book 8 will be out on paper back at the end of next month so I will get that then.  They are a bit more graphic from what I can tell then Twilight DEF adult.  Great story though!  I LOVE the HBO series that they are based on.  The books where really addictive!  I am normally NOT a reader I like short stories rarely do I read ful books I always get bored but these got me hooked !



eeyore3847 said:


> ok, so I have been a tad distracted lately... have not gotten as much done the last few weeks and have not been able to stop in... but here is my latest cute little dress. Love the Zoo animals on it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


so cute

 Why can't I get motivated!  I have all of these things to finish up and things planned in my head but I can't get my self to get off my fat butt and finish them!  UGH!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Aimee  - love the new stuff!!  I am making the Cpt. Jack cutie for Jackson on the littlewarrior Big Give!  I 've been wanting to make it and the Big Give seemed like a good fit.


----------



## Disney 4 Me

Here are a few pics from our Feb trip.

This is the dress I made for my niece. This time, it's on her. And a dress I made a year or so ago for Aleah:





We're on the bus. This is the best pic I have of the fairy dress I made for Heidi. I also made the shorts outfit Colby is wearing (it's old) and the pirate dress my niece is wearing (old, too).





Tom Sawyer's Island. Aleah's Ariel dress is new. The others are from previous trips. The kids were not impressed with the island. Oh, well. We don't do it very often.





Eating at 1900 Park Fare. I made the Cinderella dresses the girls are wearing. (Again, old - from a previous trip.)





And my kids and I at AK wearing our matching black Mickey shirts. Our whole group wore them that day.


----------



## eeyore3847

minnie2 said:


> so cute
> 
> Why can't I get motivated!  I have all of these things to finish up and things planned in my head but I can't get my self to get off my fat butt and finish them!  UGH!



I have been this way lately myself.... been so distracted with other things... I have to get motivated....


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Hmmm you guys moved two pages early.
And, you didn't tell me.


----------



## HeatherSue

I didn't know we moved because I was starting my new trip report!!  

Leaving the Disney-Hater at Home: A Dorky Disboutiquing Diser Sista Trip Report

Please don't leave me all alone over there.  Come and read!


----------



## hudsonsinaf

TeresaJoy - I do not actually "know" Heather - but I have e-mailed back and forth with her quite a few times.  It originally started after I saw her Tessa in the pink Cinderella dress.  Anyways, she has continually encouraged me to actually post... and then I PMed her while she was at this last Dismeet and she told me I really needed to post on the board and I finally did   So thanks Heather


----------



## desparatelydisney

Okay, I have been lurking here for months.  I am not creative nor "artisy" and even though my mom can sew anything in the world I never took the time to learn when she wanted to teach me.  Therefore, the hardest thing I have ever made is curtains.  But....you gals inspired me so.....I present my first ever outfit...(sorry it's blurry, she was so happy to pose that she WOULD NOT stand still).


----------



## tinashaver

desparatelydisney said:


> Okay, I have been lurking here for months.  I am not creative nor "artisy" and even though my mom can sew anything in the world I never took the time to learn when she wanted to teach me.  Therefore, the hardest thing I have ever made is curtains.  But....you gals inspired me so.....I present my first ever outfit...(sorry it's blurry, she was so happy to pose that she WOULD NOT stand still).


That is very cute! good job!


----------



## eeyore3847

desparatelydisney said:


> Okay, I have been lurking here for months.  I am not creative nor "artisy" and even though my mom can sew anything in the world I never took the time to learn when she wanted to teach me.  Therefore, the hardest thing I have ever made is curtains.  But....you gals inspired me so.....I present my first ever outfit...(sorry it's blurry, she was so happy to pose that she WOULD NOT stand still).



ADORABLE!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

hudsonsinaf said:


> TeresaJoy - I do not actually "know" Heather - but I have e-mailed back and forth with her quite a few times.  It originally started after I saw her Tessa in the pink Cinderella dress.  Anyways, she has continually encouraged me to actually post... and then I PMed her while she was at this last Dismeet and she told me I really needed to post on the board and I finally did   So thanks Heather


Shannon!  I'm so glad you finally posted!!  These bananas are for you!
   



desparatelydisney said:


> Okay, I have been lurking here for months.  I am not creative nor "artisy" and even though my mom can sew anything in the world I never took the time to learn when she wanted to teach me.  Therefore, the hardest thing I have ever made is curtains.  But....you gals inspired me so.....I present my first ever outfit...(sorry it's blurry, she was so happy to pose that she WOULD NOT stand still).



Get OUT!  That's the first ever outfit you've made??? You included a ruffle, buttons, and 2 appliques!!!???  YOU are a natural!!     Your little model is a cutie, too!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

desparatelydisney said:


> Okay, I have been lurking here for months.  I am not creative nor "artisy" and even though my mom can sew anything in the world I never took the time to learn when she wanted to teach me.  Therefore, the hardest thing I have ever made is curtains.  But....you gals inspired me so.....I present my first ever outfit...(sorry it's blurry, she was so happy to pose that she WOULD NOT stand still).


That is just too cute.


----------



## jeniamt

aimeeg said:


> Here are a few more things . . .
> 
> First up Blue Belle. This is actually the 2009 version. I took the apron off last years dress and then constructed a new blue dress. My DD outgrew last years but Belle is still her favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture is awful but I wanted to show the piping. I have a thing about always finishing bodices with piping or ric rac etc . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is my DD tank for the Pirate Cruise. She has a small crush on Capt. Jack which drives my DH crazy. LOL The applique is awful. I am having sewing machine issues and lots of thread breakage. I really have loved the cuties lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, is Minnie cutie. Jessica made a Minnie cutie shirt but I am not sure if we used the same clip art. I know that the night she posted her shirt I had found the Capt Jack and Minnie clip art. I made these to go with the Pop skirts as another back up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, We Scare Because We Care! This is my DD's skirt from last year. She said she liked her skirt from last year and wanted to wear it again. I just made the tank and ironed  the skirt!



So cute!  Everything looks great.



eeyore3847 said:


> ok, so I have been a tad distracted lately... have not gotten as much done the last few weeks and have not been able to stop in... but here is my latest cute little dress. Love the Zoo animals on it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



That fabric is to die for!  



minnie2 said:


> Now that is a little boy who is secure in his man hood!
> Cute dress!
> 
> STUNNING!
> 
> I have been reading the True Blood series aka the Southern Vampire series or the Sookie Stack house novels they also go by.  I finished up to books 7 but book 8 will be out on paper back at the end of next month so I will get that then.  They are a bit more graphic from what I can tell then Twilight DEF adult.  Great story though!  I LOVE the HBO series that they are based on.  The books where really addictive!  I am normally NOT a reader I like short stories rarely do I read ful books I always get bored but these got me hooked !
> 
> 
> so cute
> 
> Why can't I get motivated!  I have all of these things to finish up and things planned in my head but I can't get my self to get off my fat butt and finish them!  UGH!



I've been thinking about reading that series, we love the HBO show.  I read all 4 twilight books in about a week but I think I would like something a little more adult too.    



Disney 4 Me said:


> Here are a few pics from our Feb trip.
> 
> This is the dress I made for my niece. This time, it's on her. And a dress I made a year or so ago for Aleah:



Everybody looks great and looks like everyone was having fun!


Question... Has anyone ever used or made an iron-on rhinestone transfer?  I've seen them on ETSY and am thinking of ordering one for my Big Give shirt.  I've seen some really cute ones and my DD9 said that if I'm doing a princess outfit for a 9 year old, I should go for bling rather than making an applique.


----------



## jeniamt

desparatelydisney said:


> Okay, I have been lurking here for months.  I am not creative nor "artisy" and even though my mom can sew anything in the world I never took the time to learn when she wanted to teach me.  Therefore, the hardest thing I have ever made is curtains.  But....you gals inspired me so.....I present my first ever outfit...(sorry it's blurry, she was so happy to pose that she WOULD NOT stand still).



Wow, your first outfit!  Looks awesome!!!  I look forward to seeing what else you create.  You and 2CuteKids, makes me sick that she has only been sewing a year.  She also makes some beautiful things.


----------



## desparatelydisney

You guys are sweet.  Yes, it really is my first outfit...but it took me all weekend to make it.  DH kept saying is that the same Minnie Mouse outfit you were working on before? 

The first time I cut out the top and put the applique on it the shirt was all polka dotted and you couldn't see the bow.  This resulted in DS (7) asking "why are you making Catie a batman shirt?"   So, I spent the next 3 hours trying to figure out how to cut the top in thirds and add the white.  After that I had to cut out a 2nd Minnie head and re-applique that.

Then I tried to make pants and failed miserably so I decided to take a pair of her jeans that had a hole in them and put a minnie head over the hole (this makes three) - this time all polka dots.  That was the end of day 2.

Day 3 I spent 2 hours trying to make the right size button holes before I tried it on the shirt.  One of them is good and one is a little tight, but I figure she really only needs to unbutton one to get it on and off.  The ruffle took another 3 or 4 hours to accomplish.  once that was on, I decided the minnie head would have looked much better black with the polka dot bow...so, minnie head #4 gets cut out and appliqued.

Today, I finally found and glued the ric rac (sp) on the bottom.  So...yes it is my first but it has LOTS of trial and error in it.

Anyway, thanks again for all the sweet comments...you guys certainly know how to make a gal feel great!!


----------



## Mommy2three

I am looking for someone who could/knows how to make a replica of Junes purple dress from little einsteins. please PM me.  thanks!


----------



## Shannalee724

desparatelydisney said:


> Okay, I have been lurking here for months.  I am not creative nor "artisy" and even though my mom can sew anything in the world I never took the time to learn when she wanted to teach me.  Therefore, the hardest thing I have ever made is curtains.  But....you gals inspired me so.....I present my first ever outfit...(sorry it's blurry, she was so happy to pose that she WOULD NOT stand still).



That is so cute!!!  It should make you feel good to know that I am totally going to CASE that!


----------



## eeyore3847

jeniamt said:


> That fabric is to die for!



Thanks. I got it from overseas.... so wish I bought more now!!!
Lori


----------



## Haganfam5

jeniamt said:


> Question... Has anyone ever used or made an iron-on rhinestone transfer?  I've seen them on ETSY and am thinking of ordering one for my Big Give shirt.  I've seen some really cute ones and my DD9 said that if I'm doing a princess outfit for a 9 year old, I should go for bling rather than making an applique.



I think the 9 year old would love the rhinestones. 

I have used them and the iron on studs a couple of times and I am not too crazy about them.  I know that sounds a little silly...I guess you could say my daughter loves them and I don't.    I haven't had much luck. About 1 out of 3 come off for me. Maybe my iron doesn't get hot enough?  Not sure....  Maybe you will have better luck. I just wouldn't spend a lot of money on them just in case your disapointed with the result.  I don't know if you can see but I used a butterfly on this one:






As you can see, some are missing!!


----------



## peachygreen

Wow I need to not work when I know a move is imenent.  I've been so busy I missed not only the move, but I'm on like page 7 or 8.  

I have to get some serious sewing done this weekend.  We are thinking of putting the house on the market, so I need to get some outfits finished before we do.  I have a feeling I'm going to have to put the machine away more often when the house is on the market.

This weekend the absolutely must do is to finish Megan's Go Texas Dress for Friday.  I also should start on her 2 Easter Outfits, but I might start on Disney instead.  

Right now I have the following planned for our trip to DL and Southern California in May:

Knottsberry Farm - Snoopy Dress
Acquarium of the Pacific - Tropical Fish Skirt
Disney Outfits
#1 - Minnie Blue Polka Dot Skirt and White shirt with Patch
#2 - Casual Cotton Belle Dress
#3 - Buzz Lightyear Dress
#4 - Slightly undecided.  I am thinking 101 Dalmations as she loves her Puppies, but I might do something else.  

Of course I could always use some repeats from our WDW trip last October.  I'll probably bring some as backups. We are planning on 4 days at DL.


----------



## goofyisinphilly

wow.  Everything here looks great.  I am new to think sewing thing...just got my machine at christmas.  Yesterday I made DH a pair of pj pants.  That was an adventure.

I have a question.  Is there a way to reuse a pattern but in a different size?  I used the XL size for DH pants but need the large for myself, but if I cut the pattern down to large then I can't use it again for XL ,correct?  

Just went out to Mary Jo's Cloth in Gastonia, NC.  That was amazing.  This is not a place to go if there is a budget you are trying to stick to.  The store is about 35000 sq ft of fabric!


----------



## PrincessKell

Holy crud, you go to the store buy fabric, make a few things bake a few dozen cookies and cup cakes and come back a day later there is a new thread with seven pages!

**edit.. I just made page 8! wahooo! haha **


----------



## minnie2

Disney 4 Me said:


> Here are a few pics from our Feb trip.
> 
> This is the dress I made for my niece. This time, it's on her. And a dress I made a year or so ago for Aleah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're on the bus. This is the best pic I have of the fairy dress I made for Heidi. I also made the shorts outfit Colby is wearing (it's old) and the pirate dress my niece is wearing (old, too).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Sawyer's Island. Aleah's Ariel dress is new. The others are from previous trips. The kids were not impressed with the island. Oh, well. We don't do it very often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eating at 1900 Park Fare. I made the Cinderella dresses the girls are wearing. (Again, old - from a previous trip.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my kids and I at AK wearing our matching black Mickey shirts. Our whole group wore them that day.


Even cuter on !



desparatelydisney said:


> Okay, I have been lurking here for months.  I am not creative nor "artisy" and even though my mom can sew anything in the world I never took the time to learn when she wanted to teach me.  Therefore, the hardest thing I have ever made is curtains.  But....you gals inspired me so.....I present my first ever outfit...(sorry it's blurry, she was so happy to pose that she WOULD NOT stand still).


WOW that is your 1st one!  Great job!  



jeniamt said:


> I've been thinking about reading that series, we love the HBO show.  I read all 4 twilight books in about a week but I think I would like something a little more adult too.


READ THEM THEY ARE FAB!  I suggest buying the set because you will breeze through them.  I  the series too!  i need to watch it again now that I have read the books.  Warning the series is different from the books!  VERY different but I look at it as an enhancement of the characters.  I will say I do LOVE  ERIC though OMG a big strong Viking!  You need to get the books!  Let me know if you do we can chat


----------



## MouseTriper

teresajoy said:


> Beth-      I just know someday you will be able to kiss him goodnight without any fear!


 Thank you so much Teresa.  I am praying for that day to come soon!!!!



jham said:


> Thanks, I'll send you a PM about the buttons.


Thank you so much!!!!  As soon as I finish my post here I will check it out.



mrsmiller said:


> I am so upset ...I told Crystal I do not the genetic make-up  in me that  allows you  to say NO!!!!
> 
> I have a wedding dress, the mother of the bride dress  to do , for some casual friends ...I AM NOT GETTING PAID FOR THIS...
> 
> I got a call that she needed the wedding invitations too, which I thought were something simple...
> 
> I got another call today  (after I spoke to you Crystal!!!) and they are coming to my apt tomorrow to  discuss designs and how she wants them to be , by what she told me on the phone, this was my reaction
> 
> I told them I was not an expert , I've never done something so elaborated and had no idea what to do, her reply: " you always say that but I know you will do something beautiful..."
> 
> I do not even know how to begin, what to do, what design, what materials, and to top it all ....do they expect me to come out with everything ?   I really hate myself sometimes!!!!
> 
> so if any of you have made wedding invitations , or  know of aa website that I can look at  for ideas, where to get the material cheap (I am really hoping I do not have to pay for all !!!!) please let me know...
> PLEASE HELP!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the "yelling" but I am about to have a heart attack
> 
> 
> Linnette


 Oh Linnette, you are so nice that I hate to see people take advantage of you.  I know sometimes it is hard to tell others no, especially friends (I have some of that same problem) but sometimes you just have to for your own sanity.  You are a true sweetheart and I don't want you stressing out!!!  Major hugs to you.....   



Tinka_Belle said:


> I told her to give her my number and I'll give her a quote for the dress and the invitations.Linnette and I talked a little while after she made the post and she has decided to make an invitation so ugly that there is no way the woman will want her to do the rest.I know, I'm sorry, I can be mean like that.


 Linnette could not possibly make anything UGLY....for that you might need me to help....LOL.   



eeyore3847 said:


> sorry I have been kind of absent this week. I feel very unfocused and distracted this week with crazy stuff..... Anywho, I did manage to finish a cute little zoo dress!!! I do have 3 more that are soooo close to being done... have to finish those today


 That turned out really cute!


----------



## jeniamt

Haganfam5 said:


> I think the 9 year old would love the rhinestones.
> 
> I have used them and the iron on studs a couple of times and I am not too crazy about them.  I know that sounds a little silly...I guess you could say my daughter loves them and I don't.    I haven't had much luck. About 1 out of 3 come off for me. Maybe my iron doesn't get hot enough?  Not sure....  Maybe you will have better luck. I just wouldn't spend a lot of money on them just in case your disapointed with the result.  I don't know if you can see but I used a butterfly on this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, some are missing!!



Thanks for the advice.  Do they fall off as she wears/washes them or is it that they don't stick in the first place?  BTW, the dress is really cute!



goofyisinphilly said:


> wow.  Everything here looks great.  I am new to think sewing thing...just got my machine at christmas.  Yesterday I made DH a pair of pj pants.  That was an adventure.
> 
> I have a question.  Is there a way to reuse a pattern but in a different size?  I used the XL size for DH pants but need the large for myself, but if I cut the pattern down to large then I can't use it again for XL ,correct?
> 
> Just went out to Mary Jo's Cloth in Gastonia, NC.  That was amazing.  This is not a place to go if there is a budget you are trying to stick to.  The store is about 35000 sq ft of fabric!



Wow, that fabric store sounds awesome.  I am somethimes able to fold the pattern as such to be able to use multiple sizes.  Good luck and post some pics so we can see what you are up to.



minnie2 said:


> READ THEM THEY ARE FAB!  I suggest buying the set because you will breeze through them.  I  the series too!  i need to watch it again now that I have read the books.  Warning the series is different from the books!  VERY different but I look at it as an enhancement of the characters.  I will say I do LOVE  ERIC though OMG a big strong Viking!  You need to get the books!  Let me know if you do we can chat



Sounds good!  I wonder if they sell the series at Sams Club?  I heard that the vamp from the club has a much larger role in the books and that he will be more of a major character in the next season on HBO.


----------



## MouseTriper

angelbaby129 said:


> Hi! My name is Kelly and I've been lurking on your thread for quite a while. My mom sewed when I was a little girl and I would dabble with the sewing machine, but nothing major. Your thread inspired me to make first day of school outfits for my kids this past year. I have an almost 7 y/o little boy and an almost 5 y/o little girl. They've never been to Disney World, but someday we'll get there. I'm a dispatcher at a police department and we dispatch police, fire, and ambulance. I've been reading your stuff for so long that I feel like I know you. Is it ok if I post the stuff I've made even though it's not Disney?


Welcome...and YES please post whatever you have made, they don't have to be Disney related!!! 



Haganfam5 said:


> Okay so I made page number 2!!
> 
> I wanted to post the pics of the top I made with the Hannah Montana fabric.  The skirt is in these too.  I just have to say that my daughter is a complete HAM and I need to get her on stage somewhere.  She would LOVE it. I had to tell her I had enough pictures because she just kept posing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to mention that the bodice came out a bit short. I used the pattern from one of the peasant dresses and added bell sleeves.  She will just have to wear an undershirt. She didn't mind at all, she said she looks llike Jasmine!!
> 
> Oh, and just for the record, the flannel backed satin worked great. I can't wait to go and buy some of the purple tinkerbell. I don't think it ended up looking like pajamas at all. What do you think? :


  Your DD is just a little cutie-pie....sweet outfit too!



hudsonsinaf said:


> Hi all!  My name is Shannon.  I have been following this thread for quite awhile now and have read all 11 threads.  I LOVE what you guys have created!  We are planning our first trip to WDW, along with a day in Sea World, and I am planning on making an outfit for each of my children for each day.  There are four of them - and I haven't sewn any clothing up to this point since over five years ago.  But what can I say - I'm a dreamer   Hope you guys don't mind an inexperienced sewer joining... or one that hasn't been to Disney since I was a year or two old
> 
> Oh - and Heather - I have FINALLY posted


 Welcome!!!!  Looking forward to seeing what you make!!!



Disney 4 Me said:


> My niece's birthday is in March. They went with us to Disney. I surprised her by making a Minnie Mouse dress and giving it to her on the trip. My DD's wouldn't try it on, so DS was chosen. He really got into posing. Here's the dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell DH I took these AND posted them!


That dress is adorable!!!  Your son is too funny.  



aimeeg said:


> Here are a few more things . . .
> 
> First up Blue Belle. This is actually the 2009 version. I took the apron off last years dress and then constructed a new blue dress. My DD outgrew last years but Belle is still her favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture is awful but I wanted to show the piping. I have a thing about always finishing bodices with piping or ric rac etc . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is my DD tank for the Pirate Cruise. She has a small crush on Capt. Jack which drives my DH crazy. LOL The applique is awful. I am having sewing machine issues and lots of thread breakage. I really have loved the cuties lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, is Minnie cutie. Jessica made a Minnie cutie shirt but I am not sure if we used the same clip art. I know that the night she posted her shirt I had found the Capt Jack and Minnie clip art. I made these to go with the Pop skirts as another back up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, We Scare Because We Care! This is my DD's skirt from last year. She said she liked her skirt from last year and wanted to wear it again. I just made the tank and ironed  the skirt!


 Ohh I LOVE all of these.....that pirate one is awsome and I love the pink Minnie.  I am working on a Minnie outfit for the LittleWarrier Big Give and was looking at that same cutie...not sure how I will do it just yet.   



teresajoy said:


> Hey, everyone!!! I'm so excited!!! Mandy just posted that Becca was giggling this morning!!!!
> 
> Come on Becca!!! :


 Yeah!!!  Great news!!!!



Disney 4 Me said:


> Here are a few pics from our Feb trip.
> 
> We're on the bus. This is the best pic I have of the fairy dress I made for Heidi. I also made the shorts outfit Colby is wearing (it's old) and the pirate dress my niece is wearing (old, too).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my kids and I at AK wearing our matching black Mickey shirts. Our whole group wore them that day.


Wow everything looks amazing, I really love those AK shirts though!!



HeatherSue said:


> I didn't know we moved because I was starting my new trip report!!
> 
> Leaving the Disney-Hater at Home: A Dorky Disboutiquing Diser Sista Trip Report
> 
> Please don't leave me all alone over there.  Come and read!


 Yeah, looking forward to reading that soon!!



desparatelydisney said:


> Okay, I have been lurking here for months.  I am not creative nor "artisy" and even though my mom can sew anything in the world I never took the time to learn when she wanted to teach me.  Therefore, the hardest thing I have ever made is curtains.  But....you gals inspired me so.....I present my first ever outfit...(sorry it's blurry, she was so happy to pose that she WOULD NOT stand still).


 OMGosh I LOVE this outfit!!!!  I wanna CASE you too....it looks amazing!!!!



desparatelydisney said:


> You guys are sweet.  Yes, it really is my first outfit...but it took me all weekend to make it.  DH kept saying is that the same Minnie Mouse outfit you were working on before?
> 
> The first time I cut out the top and put the applique on it the shirt was all polka dotted and you couldn't see the bow.  This resulted in DS (7) asking "why are you making Catie a batman shirt?"   So, I spent the next 3 hours trying to figure out how to cut the top in thirds and add the white.  After that I had to cut out a 2nd Minnie head and re-applique that.
> 
> Then I tried to make pants and failed miserably so I decided to take a pair of her jeans that had a hole in them and put a minnie head over the hole (this makes three) - this time all polka dots.  That was the end of day 2.
> 
> Day 3 I spent 2 hours trying to make the right size button holes before I tried it on the shirt.  One of them is good and one is a little tight, but I figure she really only needs to unbutton one to get it on and off.  The ruffle took another 3 or 4 hours to accomplish.  once that was on, I decided the minnie head would have looked much better black with the polka dot bow...so, minnie head #4 gets cut out and appliqued.
> 
> Today, I finally found and glued the ric rac (sp) on the bottom.  So...yes it is my first but it has LOTS of trial and error in it.
> 
> Anyway, thanks again for all the sweet comments...you guys certainly know how to make a gal feel great!!


  See how much fun sewing can be???  LOL... You are dedictated and it shows!!!!  I love the way it turned out.  All that hard work paid off!!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

eeyore3847 said:


> ok, so I have been a tad distracted lately... have not gotten as much done the last few weeks and have not been able to stop in... but here is my latest cute little dress. Love the Zoo animals on it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



This is so cute!  I love that fabric! 



aimeeg said:


> Here are a few more things . . .
> 
> First up Blue Belle. This is actually the 2009 version. I took the apron off last years dress and then constructed a new blue dress. My DD outgrew last years but Belle is still her favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture is awful but I wanted to show the piping. I have a thing about always finishing bodices with piping or ric rac etc . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is my DD tank for the Pirate Cruise. She has a small crush on Capt. Jack which drives my DH crazy. LOL The applique is awful. I am having sewing machine issues and lots of thread breakage. I really have loved the cuties lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, is Minnie cutie. Jessica made a Minnie cutie shirt but I am not sure if we used the same clip art. I know that the night she posted her shirt I had found the Capt Jack and Minnie clip art. I made these to go with the Pop skirts as another back up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, We Scare Because We Care! This is my DD's skirt from last year. She said she liked her skirt from last year and wanted to wear it again. I just made the tank and ironed  the skirt!



They are all great!  I love the monsters outfit.  Is that the alice dress she never got to wear last year?  I like what you have done to it!  Those appliques are awesome!



Disney 4 Me said:


> My niece's birthday is in March. They went with us to Disney. I surprised her by making a Minnie Mouse dress and giving it to her on the trip. My DD's wouldn't try it on, so DS was chosen. He really got into posing. Here's the dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell DH I took these AND posted them!



That is really cute, but your dh better never see those pics!  Poor kid! Of course they make good bribery pictures when he is a teenager!



Disney 4 Me said:


> Here are a few pics from our Feb trip.
> 
> This is the dress I made for my niece. This time, it's on her. And a dress I made a year or so ago for Aleah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're on the bus. This is the best pic I have of the fairy dress I made for Heidi. I also made the shorts outfit Colby is wearing (it's old) and the pirate dress my niece is wearing (old, too).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Sawyer's Island. Aleah's Ariel dress is new. The others are from previous trips. The kids were not impressed with the island. Oh, well. We don't do it very often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eating at 1900 Park Fare. I made the Cinderella dresses the girls are wearing. (Again, old - from a previous trip.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my kids and I at AK wearing our matching black Mickey shirts. Our whole group wore them that day.



They look so cute wearing all the customs together!  My kids don't care for Tom Sawyer's Island either.  And love the tye dye shirts...we have very bright matching ones too.



desparatelydisney said:


> Okay, I have been lurking here for months.  I am not creative nor "artisy" and even though my mom can sew anything in the world I never took the time to learn when she wanted to teach me.  Therefore, the hardest thing I have ever made is curtains.  But....you gals inspired me so.....I present my first ever outfit...(sorry it's blurry, she was so happy to pose that she WOULD NOT stand still).



Wow!  Your first outfit!  That is awesome.  I have been really sewing for about 8 months and just did my first applique!



goofyisinphilly said:


> wow.  Everything here looks great.  I am new to think sewing thing...just got my machine at christmas.  Yesterday I made DH a pair of pj pants.  That was an adventure.
> 
> I have a question.  Is there a way to reuse a pattern but in a different size?  I used the XL size for DH pants but need the large for myself, but if I cut the pattern down to large then I can't use it again for XL ,correct?
> 
> Just went out to Mary Jo's Cloth in Gastonia, NC.  That was amazing.  This is not a place to go if there is a budget you are trying to stick to.  The store is about 35000 sq ft of fabric!



MARY JO'S is the bomb!  HEHE... I was there 2 weeks ago and bought way too much.  I so want to go back.  Soon.  Where are you in Charlotte?  I am just outside in Harrisburg...(near Concord).

As far as reusing patterns.  I trace patterns onto sew interfacing.  It lasts forever and I can use it over and over.  Sometimes I can fold the pattern in on itself but that doesn't alway work.


----------



## poohnpigletCA

Today was the Clara Schumann report at school...















Auntie surprised her with a matching dress for her doll.






She was a little nervous but she did her report really well.

After this Sierra shared her Auntie for share time. I promised Auntie I would not post pictures of her. 

Anyway, Auntie showed the kids some patterns and clothes in the process of being finished.  Then she showed them a crayon roll up that was just pinned and asked them to guess what it was. When she showed them a finished crayon roll-up they all went ohhhhhh. Then one of the kids figured out that it was in there classroom colors. Each classroom is named after a different college. This year Sierra attends Stanislaus State. Once they saw it was Warrior colors they got all excited. Auntie told them she stayed up until 1:30 making them but only got 12 done. Sierra will be bringing all 20 to class on Monday. One of the kids even said, "there are 20 of us in the class."

They had all kinds of sewing questions for Auntie. Then they started asking where she lived and how big was her house.

It was a great day. Sierra felt so special to have her Auntie. I think her Auntie felt so special to be so loved.


----------



## 2cutekidz

sahm1000 said:


> Have you really only been sewing for a year and a half?  Wow!!



Almost 2 years, I guess.   I started in June of 2007.



jeniamt said:


> You and 2CuteKids, makes me sick that she has only been sewing a year.  She also makes some beautiful things.



Awww...thanks!!  

I think this deserves a trip down memory lane...here's my first top I made.









And my latest (which I've already posted  )









Anyone else want to post their first sewing project?


----------



## PiperPizzaz

eeyore3847 said:


> ok, so I have been a tad distracted lately... have not gotten as much done the last few weeks and have not been able to stop in... but here is my latest cute little dress. Love the Zoo animals on it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



That fabric is adorable!!!

I am going to get the amy butler weekender bag pattern and was thinking of doing one in a disney fabric. Anyone have any ideas? I haven't been on here or sewing in so long I don't really know what fabrics are out there. It will be for me so not too kiddy. I think I remember seeing a dot fabric with minnie and mickey. Anyone know where I can get that? I have all the major fabric stores around me.
Thanks!

Crystal


----------



## PiperPizzaz

2cutekidz said:


>


I better not let Ds see this, HE would want one!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Leslie-Did you use the Geske pattern to make the Caterpillar dress? It is very cute. It makes me sad that Jenna is too old for the Caterpillar.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Here is a dress that I made for Jenna for our first WDW trip.


----------



## jessica52877

I love the post your first project game! Mine is boring though and was either Elmo or his Fall overalls. I did them both at the same time. But come on others, post your first project ever! It is also fun to see how the kids grew!


----------



## hannah_03

My first sewing projects in 15 years were these two years ago. I took 5 years of HomeEC in school.











I made three sets for some other people and didn't touch the machines until last week when I made the Disney customs


----------



## eeyore3847

PiperPizzaz said:


> That fabric is adorable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal



thank you so much.... IT is really cute


----------



## 2cutekidz

Tinka_Belle said:


> Leslie-Did you use the Geske pattern to make the Caterpillar dress? It is very cute. It makes me sad that Jenna is too old for the Caterpillar.



Nope, I made my own pattern.  I used one of CarlaC's bodice patterns (it was either the stripwork or Simply sweet. I have them both.) and a butterick pattern for the curve.  Is the Geske similar?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

2cutekidz said:


> Nope, I made my own pattern.  I used one of CarlaC's bodice patterns (it was either the stripwork or Simply sweet. I have them both.) and a butterick pattern for the curve.  Is the Geske similar?


the bottom is


----------



## mommyof2princesses

poohnpigletCA said:


> Today was the Clara Schumann report at school...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auntie surprised her with a matching dress for her doll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was a little nervous but she did her report really well.
> 
> After this Sierra shared her Auntie for share time. I promised Auntie I would not post pictures of her.
> 
> Anyway, Auntie showed the kids some patterns and clothes in the process of being finished.  Then she showed them a crayon roll up that was just pinned and asked them to guess what it was. When she showed them a finished crayon roll-up they all went ohhhhhh. Then one of the kids figured out that it was in there classroom colors. Each classroom is named after a different college. This year Sierra attends Stanislaus State. Once they saw it was Warrior colors they got all excited. Auntie told them she stayed up until 1:30 making them but only got 12 done. Sierra will be bringing all 20 to class on Monday. One of the kids even said, "there are 20 of us in the class."
> 
> They had all kinds of sewing questions for Auntie. Then they started asking where she lived and how big was her house.
> 
> It was a great day. Sierra felt so special to have her Auntie. I think her Auntie felt so special to be so loved.



The dress came out fabulous!  I am glad she did a great job on the report.  The kids sound so cute!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Linnette-I hope you said NO!!!  Just tell her you can NOT do it all.  Does she want a dress or invitations?  

Piper-you have amazing patients!  That little boy is so lucky to have you!  Sorry for the problems with the hotel.  



aimeeg said:


> Here are a few more things . . .
> 
> First up Blue Belle. This is actually the 2009 version. I took the apron off last years dress and then constructed a new blue dress. My DD outgrew last years but Belle is still her favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is my DD tank for the Pirate Cruise. She has a small crush on Capt. Jack which drives my DH crazy. LOL The applique is awful. I am having sewing machine issues and lots of thread breakage. I really have loved the cuties lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, is Minnie cutie. Jessica made a Minnie cutie shirt but I am not sure if we used the same clip art. I know that the night she posted her shirt I had found the Capt Jack and Minnie clip art. I made these to go with the Pop skirts as another back up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, We Scare Because We Care! This is my DD's skirt from last year. She said she liked her skirt from last year and wanted to wear it again. I just made the tank and ironed  the skirt!


Everything looks great!  Sorry you're still having problems with your machine.  Did you try the thread the shop reccommended?  Love the piping!  Do you use a special foot when sewing that?  Love your Monster's logo tank too!



eeyore3847 said:


> ok, so I have been a tad distracted lately... have not gotten as much done the last few weeks and have not been able to stop in... but here is my latest cute little dress. Love the Zoo animals on it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Cute!!!




Disney 4 Me said:


> Here are a few pics from our Feb trip.
> 
> This is the dress I made for my niece. This time, it's on her. And a dress I made a year or so ago for Aleah:


Wow!  Everything looks so great!



desparatelydisney said:


> Okay, I have been lurking here for months.  I am not creative nor "artisy" and even though my mom can sew anything in the world I never took the time to learn when she wanted to teach me.  Therefore, the hardest thing I have ever made is curtains.  But....you gals inspired me so.....I present my first ever outfit...(sorry it's blurry, she was so happy to pose that she WOULD NOT stand still).


Great job!!!!  Your next project is sure to go a little quicker!



Haganfam5 said:


> I think the 9 year old would love the rhinestones.
> 
> I have used them and the iron on studs a couple of times and I am not too crazy about them.  I know that sounds a little silly...I guess you could say my daughter loves them and I don't.    I haven't had much luck. About 1 out of 3 come off for me. Maybe my iron doesn't get hot enough?  Not sure....  Maybe you will have better luck. I just wouldn't spend a lot of money on them just in case your disapointed with the result.  I don't know if you can see but I used a butterfly on this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, some are missing!!


Cute dress!




poohnpigletCA said:


> Today was the Clara Schumann report at school...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, Auntie showed the kids some patterns and clothes in the process of being finished.  Then she showed them a crayon roll up that was just pinned and asked them to guess what it was. When she showed them a finished crayon roll-up they all went ohhhhhh. Then one of the kids figured out that it was in there classroom colors. Each classroom is named after a different college. This year Sierra attends Stanislaus State. Once they saw it was Warrior colors they got all excited. Auntie told them she stayed up until 1:30 making them but only got 12 done. Sierra will be bringing all 20 to class on Monday. One of the kids even said, "there are 20 of us in the class."
> 
> They had all kinds of sewing questions for Auntie. Then they started asking where she lived and how big was her house.
> 
> It was a great day. Sierra felt so special to have her Auntie. I think her Auntie felt so special to be so loved.


WOW!!!!! How cool!!!


----------



## hudsonsinaf

desparatelydisney said:


> You guys are sweet.  Yes, it really is my first outfit...but it took me all weekend to make it.  DH kept saying is that the same Minnie Mouse outfit you were working on before?
> 
> The first time I cut out the top and put the applique on it the shirt was all polka dotted and you couldn't see the bow.  This resulted in DS (7) asking "why are you making Catie a batman shirt?"   So, I spent the next 3 hours trying to figure out how to cut the top in thirds and add the white.  After that I had to cut out a 2nd Minnie head and re-applique that.
> 
> Then I tried to make pants and failed miserably so I decided to take a pair of her jeans that had a hole in them and put a minnie head over the hole (this makes three) - this time all polka dots.  That was the end of day 2.
> 
> Day 3 I spent 2 hours trying to make the right size button holes before I tried it on the shirt.  One of them is good and one is a little tight, but I figure she really only needs to unbutton one to get it on and off.  The ruffle took another 3 or 4 hours to accomplish.  once that was on, I decided the minnie head would have looked much better black with the polka dot bow...so, minnie head #4 gets cut out and appliqued.
> 
> Today, I finally found and glued the ric rac (sp) on the bottom.  So...yes it is my first but it has LOTS of trial and error in it.
> 
> Anyway, thanks again for all the sweet comments...you guys certainly know how to make a gal feel great!!



Oh my goodness!!!!!!!!  I think I should give up before I even begin to try!!!!!!!!  You are incredible.  I can only hope my outfits come out 1/8th as well!


----------



## mrsklamc

Nine pages in one day!!! Go to sleep, go to work, and you are all out of date!


----------



## ibesue

Okay, here is the first thing I made after not sewing for MANY years.  The last thing I had made was my youngest DD's 1st Communion Dress.  Before that I made oldest DD's wedding dress.  It was beautiful with hand sewn lace appliques and a nice full skirt.  My DD had been doing Jenny Craig, but stopped and we were doing the final fit about 10 days before the wedding.  Hmmmm, she wasn't loosing weight, stopped JC at least a month before, BUT the dress NO longer fit.  I couldn't just alter it because of all the appliques.  I was sick.  I had to take it all apart and resew the entire thing in a week.  I was finishing it up the night before.  It took all of my sewingness out of me!  (is that a word?)

So after many years, my youngest DD wanted a twirl skirt for her baby.  She really wanted a Sweetbettyco set, but really couldn't afford it.  Her DH was in school for the Navy, not enough to pay for a custom!  So she found directions to make one.  Yeah, I told her I had no idea where my sewing machine/serger were.  So she went out and bought a new machine, so here is the first twirl skirt we made!





Here is the first jumper/jeans set we made.





Here is our first custom we actually bought.  It was made by Dena and we got it for a steal on a 2nd chance auction!  I couldn't afford her now!





After that we started making customs.  Oh, here is my first attempt at applique.  





After that my DH went out and bought me a really super duper nice embroidery machine!  He didn't want to hear me complain anymore.  I did so many things wrong!    I didn't even use a ball point needle!  

Now I normally sew for my grandgirls and a few others.  Its always exciting to see one of our sets up on ebay as a resell!!  

Sue


----------



## eeyore3847

poohnpigletCA said:


> Today was the Clara Schumann report at school...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was a little nervous but she did her report really well.
> 
> It was a great day. Sierra felt so special to have her Auntie. I think her Auntie felt so special to be so loved.



that dress is amazing.... I am glad she did well and she has a super nice aunt


----------



## billwendy

CastleCreations said:


> Hi Everyone! I'm not on page one...but I made it!



How are you guys? I miss pictures of Lexie and Ireland!!!



desparatelydisney said:


> Okay, I have been lurking here for months.  I am not creative nor "artisy" and even though my mom can sew anything in the world I never took the time to learn when she wanted to teach me.  Therefore, the hardest thing I have ever made is curtains.  But....you gals inspired me so.....I present my first ever outfit...(sorry it's blurry, she was so happy to pose that she WOULD NOT stand still).



That is totally cute!!!

Here is my first sewing project
Remember when everyone was doing the jeans?





And my first pillowcase dress - the minnie head is made out of one of those iron on patches that are for the knees of pants! the ruffle was premade too!!!





Aww, I cant believe she is 2 now!!!


----------



## jmrdavis99

Disney 4 Me said:


> Don't tell DH I took these AND posted them!




 My now 8 yo DS used to dress in his sister's leotards & tutus!  I snapped a picture one time & I thought my DH was going to faint.  I figure it will be good blackmail material on my DS at some point!


----------



## ibesue

Sigh, I had a really long multiquote here, but apparently you cannot have more than 25 images???      I guess 41 images just wont do!

So I will try to remember all I had!



poohnpigletCA said:


> Today was the Clara Schumann report at school...



That dress is beautiful!  It was perfect and it sounds like it was a wonderful day for Sierra!!



2cutekidz said:


> Almost 2 years, I guess.   I started in June of 2007.
> I think this deserves a trip down memory lane...here's my first top I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my latest (which I've already posted  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else want to post their first sewing project?



You are so talented!!  I just posted some of my beginnings too.



hannah_03 said:


> My first sewing projects in 15 years were these two years ago. I took 5 years of HomeEC in school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made three sets for some other people and didn't touch the machines until last week when I made the Disney customs



Nice for not sewing in a long time!



desparatelydisney said:


> Okay, I have been lurking here for months.  I am not creative nor "artisy" and even though my mom can sew anything in the world I never took the time to learn when she wanted to teach me.  Therefore, the hardest thing I have ever made is curtains.  But....you gals inspired me so.....I present my first ever outfit...(sorry it's blurry, she was so happy to pose that she WOULD NOT stand still).


So impressive for first attempt!!  It takes me that long to sew anything!  I am the worlds slowest sewer!


Okay, I will try another post for the rest of my multiquote thingy!


----------



## Haganfam5

Hello again!

jeniamt- All stones except for one stuck at first. Then as she wore it more fell off.  It is actually in the wash now so we will see how that goes......

mousetriper- Thank you!!

poohpigletCA- I just LOVE the costume and she looks adorable!  I am an "auntie" too.  My niece 2 just started actually saying auntie and everyone laughs becuase it is sooo cute when she calls me!


----------



## Piper

during spring break I want to reorganize my sewing "stuff" and I remember reading about the things some of you used to wrap the fabric on.....I just can't remember what they were called, where you get them, etc.  I can't even remember what thread they were on!!!! (my doctor assures me I do not have Alzheimers--although I am not sure I believe him!)  I have tried searching, but without knowing what to call them (and fabric wrap thingies isn't working!!) I can't find any.

Help please!


----------



## luvinyou

Piper said:


> during spring break I want to reorganize my sewing "stuff" and I remember reading about the things some of you used to wrap the fabric on.....I just can't remember what they were called, where you get them, etc.  I can't even remember what thread they were on!!!! (my doctor assures me I do not have Alzheimers--although I am not sure I believe him!)  I have tried searching, but without knowing what to call them (and fabric wrap thingies isn't working!!) I can't find any.
> 
> Help please!



Comic book boards?  I think that's what they're called...


----------



## ibesue

Let me try the rest of my multiquote and maybe I will get the thumbnail pictures this time?  Well, still having problems so I will just paraphrase what I was going to say.   


Yeah, everytime I try the rhinestones, they do come off too. 

Lori, that Zoo dress is beautiful!  I love the fabric!  So good for a day at the zoo!

Disney 4 Me
All your customs are so cute!  And the minnie dress does like a bit better on her than your DS!  Kadie won't step on Tom Sawyers island either?  No clue as to why!

aimeeg
Those are all so cute!!  I can't wait to see them on your DC! Oh, and I have been known to just iron an old skirt!  And I am impressed that you joined FA!  I have bins & bins of fabric, but never the right combination when I make something.  I need to go to Joanns today to make me better after trying to multiquote all afternoon!

karebear1
Who in their right mind would be up at 1 am, let alone move at that time??? 
mommyof2princessesYou moved at 1AM?  that is crazy.  

Ummm, it wasn't really all that late for us on the West Coast!  You should all move out here!!

hudsonsinaf
Welcome Shannon!!

Haganfam5

Your Hannah Montana is So cute!!  That fabric scares me!  

NaeNae
Have a great time at WDW!!!  I cannot wait to see the pictures when you get back!

angelbaby129
Hi Kelly and Welcome!!!  I can't wait to see what you have made!


----------



## jeniamt

poohnpigletCA said:


> Today was the Clara Schumann report at school...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auntie surprised her with a matching dress for her doll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was a little nervous but she did her report really well.
> 
> After this Sierra shared her Auntie for share time. I promised Auntie I would not post pictures of her.
> 
> Anyway, Auntie showed the kids some patterns and clothes in the process of being finished.  Then she showed them a crayon roll up that was just pinned and asked them to guess what it was. When she showed them a finished crayon roll-up they all went ohhhhhh. Then one of the kids figured out that it was in there classroom colors. Each classroom is named after a different college. This year Sierra attends Stanislaus State. Once they saw it was Warrior colors they got all excited. Auntie told them she stayed up until 1:30 making them but only got 12 done. Sierra will be bringing all 20 to class on Monday. One of the kids even said, "there are 20 of us in the class."
> 
> They had all kinds of sewing questions for Auntie. Then they started asking where she lived and how big was her house.
> 
> It was a great day. Sierra felt so special to have her Auntie. I think her Auntie felt so special to be so loved.



Sierra and Auntie both deserve A+++++++



2cutekidz said:


> Almost 2 years, I guess.   I started in June of 2007.
> 
> 
> 
> Awww...thanks!!
> 
> I think this deserves a trip down memory lane...here's my first top I made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my latest (which I've already posted  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else want to post their first sewing project?



Thanks for sharing!  I wish I could say you've come a long way but your first project looks great too!  My first sewing project was a white eyelet purse I made in middle school home-ec.  



hannah_03 said:


> My first sewing projects in 15 years were these two years ago. I took 5 years of HomeEC in school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made three sets for some other people and didn't touch the machines until last week when I made the Disney customs



wow, love them!



ibesue said:


> Okay, here is the first thing I made after not sewing for MANY years.  The last thing I had made was my youngest DD's 1st Communion Dress.  Before that I made oldest DD's wedding dress.  It was beautiful with hand sewn lace appliques and a nice full skirt.  My DD had been doing Jenny Craig, but stopped and we were doing the final fit about 10 days before the wedding.  Hmmmm, she wasn't loosing weight, stopped JC at least a month before, BUT the dress NO longer fit.  I couldn't just alter it because of all the appliques.  I was sick.  I had to take it all apart and resew the entire thing in a week.  I was finishing it up the night before.  It took all of my sewingness out of me!  (is that a word?)
> 
> So after many years, my youngest DD wanted a twirl skirt for her baby.  She really wanted a Sweetbettyco set, but really couldn't afford it.  Her DH was in school for the Navy, not enough to pay for a custom!  So she found directions to make one.  Yeah, I told her I had no idea where my sewing machine/serger were.  So she went out and bought a new machine, so here is the first twirl skirt we made!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the first jumper/jeans set we made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is our first custom we actually bought.  It was made by Dena and we got it for a steal on a 2nd chance auction!  I couldn't afford her now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that we started making customs.  Oh, here is my first attempt at applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that my DH went out and bought me a really super duper nice embroidery machine!  He didn't want to hear me complain anymore.  I did so many things wrong!    I didn't even use a ball point needle!
> 
> Now I normally sew for my grandgirls and a few others.  Its always exciting to see one of our sets up on ebay as a resell!!
> 
> Sue



What do I not know about the ball point needle?  Do you use it to do applique?



billwendy said:


> How are you guys? I miss pictures of Lexie and Ireland!!!
> 
> 
> 
> That is totally cute!!!
> 
> Here is my first sewing project
> Remember when everyone was doing the jeans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my first pillowcase dress - the minnie head is made out of one of those iron on patches that are for the knees of pants! the ruffle was premade too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, I cant believe she is 2 now!!!



Man, those are great!


----------



## my*2*angels

Disney 4 Me said:


> My niece's birthday is in March. They went with us to Disney. I surprised her by making a Minnie Mouse dress and giving it to her on the trip. My DD's wouldn't try it on, so DS was chosen. He really got into posing. Here's the dress:
> 
> Close up of Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back of dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell DH I took these AND posted them!



That dress is sooo cute!  And your son is too!  How funny!



aimeeg said:


> Here are a few more things . . .
> 
> First up Blue Belle. This is actually the 2009 version. I took the apron off last years dress and then constructed a new blue dress. My DD outgrew last years but Belle is still her favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture is awful but I wanted to show the piping. I have a thing about always finishing bodices with piping or ric rac etc . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is my DD tank for the Pirate Cruise. She has a small crush on Capt. Jack which drives my DH crazy. LOL The applique is awful. I am having sewing machine issues and lots of thread breakage. I really have loved the cuties lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, is Minnie cutie. Jessica made a Minnie cutie shirt but I am not sure if we used the same clip art. I know that the night she posted her shirt I had found the Capt Jack and Minnie clip art. I made these to go with the Pop skirts as another back up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, We Scare Because We Care! This is my DD's skirt from last year. She said she liked her skirt from last year and wanted to wear it again. I just made the tank and ironed  the skirt!



Love everthing!  I am really liking all of the cuties!



eeyore3847 said:


> ok, so I have been a tad distracted lately... have not gotten as much done the last few weeks and have not been able to stop in... but here is my latest cute little dress. Love the Zoo animals on it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



I LOVE that fabric!!!!  Great dress!



Disney 4 Me said:


> Here are a few pics from our Feb trip.
> 
> This is the dress I made for my niece. This time, it's on her. And a dress I made a year or so ago for Aleah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're on the bus. This is the best pic I have of the fairy dress I made for Heidi. I also made the shorts outfit Colby is wearing (it's old) and the pirate dress my niece is wearing (old, too).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Sawyer's Island. Aleah's Ariel dress is new. The others are from previous trips. The kids were not impressed with the island. Oh, well. We don't do it very often.



Great job on all of the customs!!  I just had to tell you that Aleah is my daughters favorite name!!  We have several dolls named Aleah!



desparatelydisney said:


> Okay, I have been lurking here for months.  I am not creative nor "artisy" and even though my mom can sew anything in the world I never took the time to learn when she wanted to teach me.  Therefore, the hardest thing I have ever made is curtains.  But....you gals inspired me so.....I present my first ever outfit...(sorry it's blurry, she was so happy to pose that she WOULD NOT stand still).



This is sooooo cute!



Haganfam5 said:


> I think the 9 year old would love the rhinestones.
> 
> I have used them and the iron on studs a couple of times and I am not too crazy about them.  I know that sounds a little silly...I guess you could say my daughter loves them and I don't.    I haven't had much luck. About 1 out of 3 come off for me. Maybe my iron doesn't get hot enough?  Not sure....  Maybe you will have better luck. I just wouldn't spend a lot of money on them just in case your disapointed with the result.  I don't know if you can see but I used a butterfly on this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, some are missing!!



This is sooo cute!



poohnpigletCA said:


> Today was the Clara Schumann report at school...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auntie surprised her with a matching dress for her doll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was a little nervous but she did her report really well.
> 
> After this Sierra shared her Auntie for share time. I promised Auntie I would not post pictures of her.
> 
> Anyway, Auntie showed the kids some patterns and clothes in the process of being finished.  Then she showed them a crayon roll up that was just pinned and asked them to guess what it was. When she showed them a finished crayon roll-up they all went ohhhhhh. Then one of the kids figured out that it was in there classroom colors. Each classroom is named after a different college. This year Sierra attends Stanislaus State. Once they saw it was Warrior colors they got all excited. Auntie told them she stayed up until 1:30 making them but only got 12 done. Sierra will be bringing all 20 to class on Monday. One of the kids even said, "there are 20 of us in the class."
> 
> They had all kinds of sewing questions for Auntie. Then they started asking where she lived and how big was her house.
> 
> It was a great day. Sierra felt so special to have her Auntie. I think her Auntie felt so special to be so loved.



The dress came out GREAT!  And how lucky to have such a nice Auntie!


----------



## CastleCreations

desparatelydisney said:


> Okay, I have been lurking here for months.  I am not creative nor "artisy" and even though my mom can sew anything in the world I never took the time to learn when she wanted to teach me.  Therefore, the hardest thing I have ever made is curtains.  But....you gals inspired me so.....I present my first ever outfit...(sorry it's blurry, she was so happy to pose that she WOULD NOT stand still).



I LOVE this. It's adorable. I love the Mickey on the white in the center. It really makes it stand out.


----------



## kasandria

Long time lurker. I LOVE everyone's designs. Is there a list of everyone's ebay or etsy id's?
Kas


----------



## danicaw

jeniamt said:


> Question... Has anyone ever used or made an iron-on rhinestone transfer?  I've seen them on ETSY and am thinking of ordering one for my Big Give shirt.  I've seen some really cute ones and my DD9 said that if I'm doing a princess outfit for a 9 year old, I should go for bling rather than making an applique.



I love rhinestone or hot-fix transfers.... I have a number of them that I have used for both DD and myself. I have put them on shirts as gifts for my nieces and they love them! 
Most of them hold up well, especially if you wash with cold water and don't dry them. I've pick up several from  - one of the sellers has a nice selection of Disney themed motifs.


----------



## hannah_03

I leave in 8 days!

Any quick ideas on something I can come up with for a girly dino outfit when I take Hannah to T-Rex? It was last minute


----------



## ibesue

jeniamt said:


> What do I not know about the ball point needle?  Do you use it to do applique?



You should use a ball point needle when appliqueing on T shirts!  On cotton use whatever you would like!


----------



## roscoepc1

goofyisinphilly said:


> I have a question.  Is there a way to reuse a pattern but in a different size?  I used the XL size for DH pants but need the large for myself, but if I cut the pattern down to large then I can't use it again for XL ,correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fold my patterns along the lines...adding a tiny piece of scotch tape if needed. On the curves I just clip in the same as you would for a curve on fabric, but don't trim....
> 
> That way I can use the same pattern for all the possible sizes.  HTH!
Click to expand...


----------



## MegaWoman

Just checking in.  Thought I'd say hi! and realized that you moved  I haven't sewn anything, the sewing room isn't set up yet.  Great creations everyone, I hope to start sewing again soon.  

Stephanie


----------



## danicaw

Ok, more hotfix/rhinestone/rhinestud stuff... 
I have tried a bunch of these and will say that some are really bad as far as the glue goes... they seem to never stick or will fall off with just a brush of the hand. But most that I have used work well.....some examples from my and dd's closet... mostly mine actually  Sorry pics are blurry... used my phone again 





This one is DDs, the heart was originally a circle, but I slowly moved the pieces to form a heart which matches some capris she has from Old Navy.... moved pieces while it was still in the plastic, before putting it to fabric. 





I have had this one a year now and its still in great shape. 





My current fav.... Got this guy last spring off . He is soo cute and gets tons of compliments. He was more expensive, but is holding up wonderfully.

Lastly.....Minnie.......




I think this one was my first large one.....I LOVED IT!
I have had it almost two years now and you can see she is showing her age.... lots of missing pieces.... but until it accidentally found its way into the dryer (twice) it was in much better shape.  But I got 2 summers and 1 trip out of it before it found the dryer...so I am pleased. And I see this one come up on  often enough that I might try again someday. 

This is just meant as a little encouragement if you are thinking of trying it. 
I had a sliver daisy that seemed to leap off the fabric... no amount of heat or patience would make that flower stay.... but of the dozen we currently have I think that is the only one I have had that trouble with. 

Good luck if you try it. I liked it enough to buy a few of the tools to do my own.... but so far haven't gotten any further than that.... its to easy to buy finished motifs 
Ok, I am done (sorry, couldn't help myself, I love these things).... thanks for humoring me.


----------



## Shannalee724

I love everything!!!  Sorry, I didn't take the time to multiquote, but I had A LOT of pages to catch up on. 

Ok, here was my very first sewing project:


----------



## Tink561

aimeeg said:


> Here are a few more things . . .
> 
> First up Blue Belle. This is actually the 2009 version. I took the apron off last years dress and then constructed a new blue dress. My DD outgrew last years but Belle is still her favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture is awful but I wanted to show the piping. I have a thing about always finishing bodices with piping or ric rac etc . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is my DD tank for the Pirate Cruise. She has a small crush on Capt. Jack which drives my DH crazy. LOL The applique is awful. I am having sewing machine issues and lots of thread breakage. I really have loved the cuties lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, is Minnie cutie. Jessica made a Minnie cutie shirt but I am not sure if we used the same clip art. I know that the night she posted her shirt I had found the Capt Jack and Minnie clip art. I made these to go with the Pop skirts as another back up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, We Scare Because We Care! This is my DD's skirt from last year. She said she liked her skirt from last year and wanted to wear it again. I just made the tank and ironed  the skirt!



Aimee, I love these!  They are so cute.  I can't wait to see pictures of your princesses at the world!


----------



## tinashaver

Ok her are some of my first "customs" I made my DD 
This is the first one I CASE off I was like shoot I can do that!  





Then I saw the pants and top set I thought maybe it will look better this time.





And this I believe is the last thing I made for her till I meet you guys and decided I had to make her themed for WDW This was her 1st b-day and she is 2 and 4 months I think I have been slacking!  















made the hat too! Ok thats my share still have lots more to do before we leave!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Piper said:


> during spring break I want to reorganize my sewing "stuff" and I remember reading about the things some of you used to wrap the fabric on.....I just can't remember what they were called, where you get them, etc.  I can't even remember what thread they were on!!!! (my doctor assures me I do not have Alzheimers--although I am not sure I believe him!)  I have tried searching, but without knowing what to call them (and fabric wrap thingies isn't working!!) I can't find any.
> 
> Help please!



Piper..is this what you are looking for?  

Fabric Organizer by Polar Notions: http://www.polarnotions.com/

There is also this one here:
http://www.shop.thefabricorganizer.com/main.sc


o


----------



## Beka

Holy cow, just when I thought I was making progress on the last thread...

'K, so this August will be my 1st trip back in 13 years, and my son's 1st ever trip (he'll be 13months at the time!)

We gotta get this kid some cute outfits!  Mom & I are planning on some seersucker jumper/overalls (whatever you want to call them) with embroidered or appliqued characters on them.

Here's the wearer of the clothes:





You all are so talented, and such an inspiration!  Wow, there are a lot of plans to be made between now & then!


----------



## Jajone

I purchased the easy fit pants pattern finally with intentions to resize it for my DD9. The largest size on the pattern is a 10 and measurements are 29". My DD measures 33. What size do I up it to? I do have Carla C's resizing chart and it goes up to a 16. She usually wears a size 10 plus.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

aimeeg said:


> I have joined FA (Fabric Anonymous) LOL. I have come to terms with the fact that I have TOO much fabric. So I have decided that I am not going to buy fabric for 100 days. Yes, I may be crazy and this is harder than Weight Watchers! I started on the 18th. I made my last purchase and it was a good one! Let's say I went out with a bang.
> 
> My 100 mark is May 29th. It is great because my birthday is June 2nd. So I am fabric shopping for my bday. I have so many wonderful wonderful prints that I have not even touched. I am taking the time to use what I have. Although, I am not sure sewing for 100 days will even scratch the surface! LOL


I admire you so much.  Good luck with your goal of no new fabric.  I wish I had your tenancity.



aimeeg said:


> Here are a few more things . . .
> 
> First up Blue Belle. This is actually the 2009 version. I took the apron off last years dress and then constructed a new blue dress. My DD outgrew last years but Belle is still her favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture is awful but I wanted to show the piping. I have a thing about always finishing bodices with piping or ric rac etc . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is my DD tank for the Pirate Cruise. She has a small crush on Capt. Jack which drives my DH crazy. LOL The applique is awful. I am having sewing machine issues and lots of thread breakage. I really have loved the cuties lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, is Minnie cutie. Jessica made a Minnie cutie shirt but I am not sure if we used the same clip art. I know that the night she posted her shirt I had found the Capt Jack and Minnie clip art. I made these to go with the Pop skirts as another back up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, We Scare Because We Care! This is my DD's skirt from last year. She said she liked her skirt from last year and wanted to wear it again. I just made the tank and ironed  the skirt!


I love to look at all the picture of your past and new creations.  Could you do a tutorial on how to do piping?  


sahm1000 said:


> So just a few comments before I get busy and pickup my house!  Somehow it looks like a tornado went through here!
> 
> I am so annoyed!  I just got another PIN from Disney, this time for WDW, the last one was for Disneyland.  I wish wish wish with all my heart I was up for another trip but I just can't do it while Lilly is so small and taking two really good naps a day.  Of course I've never gotten a PIN before and I'm sure once we're ready to go again they will disappear!  Just stinks!  Oh well!  Tentatively we are planning a trip with my DH's family next April.  Since my DH travels so much we have a ton of Hilton points that we're going to use and get rooms for everyone.  Anyone have suggestions on where to stay in the Hilton family of hotels?  Right now I am hoping for one of their vacation clubs, the downtown Disney Hilton, or maybe an Embassy suite or some other suite hotel.  We'll see.


  A pin!  We never get pins, ever.  We got twice a year, have AP's own a DVC and have gotten a pin ever.  I got a postcard for Disneyland but we don't like DL.  You are so lucky to have the point to stay at Hilton.  Go soon.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Thanks a lot ladies...you forgot me!!!!

Now I have to go back and read 11 pages


----------



## jham

I am falling behind again!  I'm trying to edit photopass pictures and it takes FOREVER!  

Lori, I LOVE that animal fabric! (and the dress you made with it)  

Aimee, cute stuff, I especially love the Monster's Inc. creations.  

tinashaver and beka, those are some seriously cute babies! 

shannalee love the AK outfit!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

eeyore3847 said:


> ok, so I have been a tad distracted lately... have not gotten as much done the last few weeks and have not been able to stop in... but here is my latest cute little dress. Love the Zoo animals on it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Lori, the dress is just too cute.



Disney 4 Me said:


> Here are a few pics from our Feb trip.
> 
> This is the dress I made for my niece. This time, it's on her. And a dress I made a year or so ago for Aleah:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're on the bus. This is the best pic I have of the fairy dress I made for Heidi. I also made the shorts outfit Colby is wearing (it's old) and the pirate dress my niece is wearing (old, too).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Sawyer's Island. Aleah's Ariel dress is new. The others are from previous trips. The kids were not impressed with the island. Oh, well. We don't do it very often.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eating at 1900 Park Fare. I made the Cinderella dresses the girls are wearing. (Again, old - from a previous trip.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my kids and I at AK wearing our matching black Mickey shirts. Our whole group wore them that day.


The clothes are perfect and it looks like you had a wonderful time.  Now you must give us a trip report.



desparatelydisney said:


> Okay, I have been lurking here for months.  I am not creative nor "artisy" and even though my mom can sew anything in the world I never took the time to learn when she wanted to teach me.  Therefore, the hardest thing I have ever made is curtains.  But....you gals inspired me so.....I present my first ever outfit...(sorry it's blurry, she was so happy to pose that she WOULD NOT stand still).



Very nice and welcome to the Disboutiquers.  They are such a wonderful group and very helpful.


----------



## billwendy

Piper - 

I was thinking of getting some of the comic book things - they are way cheaper  http://www.bcwsupplies.com/prod-BBSIL.htm

has anyone else used these?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Haganfam5 said:


> I think the 9 year old would love the rhinestones.
> 
> I have used them and the iron on studs a couple of times and I am not too crazy about them.  I know that sounds a little silly...I guess you could say my daughter loves them and I don't.    I haven't had much luck. About 1 out of 3 come off for me. Maybe my iron doesn't get hot enough?  Not sure....  Maybe you will have better luck. I just wouldn't spend a lot of money on them just in case your disapointed with the result.  I don't know if you can see but I used a butterfly on this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, some are missing!!


I can't see anything missing and this is just all kinda bling!



PrincessKell said:


> Holy crud, you go to the store buy fabric, make a few things bake a few dozen cookies and cup cakes and come back a day later there is a new thread with seven pages!
> 
> **edit.. I just made page 8! wahooo! haha **


They are moving so fast, I can't quote fast enough, glad you made it here.


Piper said:


> during spring break I want to reorganize my sewing "stuff" and I remember reading about the things some of you used to wrap the fabric on.....I just can't remember what they were called, where you get them, etc.  I can't even remember what thread they were on!!!! (my doctor assures me I do not have Alzheimers--although I am not sure I believe him!)  I have tried searching, but without knowing what to call them (and fabric wrap thingies isn't working!!) I can't find any.
> 
> Help please!


It is goes with our age.  What are they called?  I don't have a clue.




hannah_03 said:


> I leave in 8 days!
> 
> Any quick ideas on something I can come up with for a girly dino outfit when I take Hannah to T-Rex? It was last minute


We want pictures and a trip report.  Good luck coming up with something.  I am in the same boat.  What else to make?



danicaw said:


> Ok, more hotfix/rhinestone/rhinestud stuff...
> I have tried a bunch of these and will say that some are really bad as far as the glue goes... they seem to never stick or will fall off with just a brush of the hand. But most that I have used work well.....some examples from my and dd's closet... mostly mine actually  Sorry pics are blurry... used my phone again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had this one a year now and its still in great shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly.....Minnie.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]Wow, all the bling, it is pretty and I love the minie.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

tinashaver said:


> Ok her are some of my first "customs" I made my DD
> This is the first one I CASE off I was like shoot I can do that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I saw the pants and top set I thought maybe it will look better this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this I believe is the last thing I made for her till I meet you guys and decided I had to make her themed for WDW This was her 1st b-day and she is 2 and 4 months I think I have been slacking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made the hat too! Ok thats my share still have lots more to do before we leave!


Aaauuuhhh , she is a cutie.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I am finally caught up but by morning I will be behind again.

I loved the period outfit and it sounds like a great day getting to share her auntie.  It is just an amazing outfit.

Sorry If I missed anyone, I am very very tired right now.


----------



## jessica52877

Jajone said:


> I purchased the easy fit pants pattern finally with intentions to resize it for my DD9. The largest size on the pattern is a 10 and measurements are 29". My DD measures 33. What size do I up it to? I do have Carla C's resizing chart and it goes up to a 16. She usually wears a size 10 plus.



I had to make a size 10 boys PJ's and wanted to use the easy fit but his was measured I think 27", much larger then what the pattern goes to. I took a pair of size 12 pants I happen to have here kind of used them as a guide for width and length and used the curve of the easy fit to cut, if that makes sense. So, in essence I just pulled it off the edge of the fabric to make it wider and matched up the crotch area with my pants. 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Thanks a lot ladies...you forgot me!!!!
> 
> Now I have to go back and read 11 pages



Sorry, I had to laugh when I read that on the old thread!



billwendy said:


> Piper -
> 
> I was thinking of getting some of the comic book things - they are way cheaper  http://www.bcwsupplies.com/prod-BBSIL.htm
> 
> has anyone else used these?



Heather has the comic books boards



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Piper..is this what you are looking for?
> 
> Fabric Organizer by Polar Notions: http://www.polarnotions.com/
> 
> There is also this one here:
> http://www.shop.thefabricorganizer.com/main.sc
> 
> 
> o



Jeanne has some of the plastic from the first place.



Piper said:


> during spring break I want to reorganize my sewing "stuff" and I remember reading about the things some of you used to wrap the fabric on.....I just can't remember what they were called, where you get them, etc.  I can't even remember what thread they were on!!!! (my doctor assures me I do not have Alzheimers--although I am not sure I believe him!)  I have tried searching, but without knowing what to call them (and fabric wrap thingies isn't working!!) I can't find any.
> 
> Help please!





luvinyou said:


> Comic book boards?  I think that's what they're called...



I think comic book boards would be the cheapest and work well. I gave up on the idea when I was going to end up paying almost $50 for cardboard. I do want to reorganize though and have been collecting old bolts from Joann's. They are thicker though and I am afraid going to take up too much room. I have about 12 now just waiting to be cut!

I love the little clippies from the one place (the idea of them, I don't actually own them) but figure they aren't a need.


----------



## Disney 4 Me

jmrdavis99 said:


> My now 8 yo DS used to dress in his sister's leotards & tutus!  I snapped a picture one time & I thought my DH was going to faint.  I figure it will be good blackmail material on my DS at some point!



I have a few good pics of my DS. Aleah loves to put make-up on him. I think I've posted that picture before. And I have some of him painting his toenails. He likes to do what his sisters do. How can I stop him?


----------



## *Toadstool*

NaeNae said:


> I know.  I just refolded my laundry from last weeks Dismeet trip and stacked them with the suitcase so they would be ready to go again.   We've had this trip with DD and her kids planned for awhile. It's a big birthday trip,  DD is turning 30 in April, DGD will be 5 in March, DGD will be 3 in April and DGS will be 1 in May. We are going before DGD2 turns 3 and we have to buy her a ticket.  The Dismeet trip was a spur of the moment trip, just DH and I.


My parents took my DD to DW before she turned 3 just because they wouldn't have to pay for a ticket. I think it was just an excuse for them to go to DW!! Sadly, I could not afford to pay for my way, so I didn't go. I am thrilled that they took her though. I hope you have a great time... again! 



fairygoodmother said:


> okay, I didn't want to be up for this move - and I wasn't TRYING to make it onto the first page (yay me! )  but it's going to be a long night.
> 
> Sierra is "sharing" me at school tomorrow.  I'm the sewing auntie - the fairygodmother - the one who just whips Clara Schumann out of my...head
> 
> So what does one wear when one is being shared at school?
> More importantly, though, whatever possessed me to say at 7:30 this evening that I would make a crayon roll-up for each child in her class?  That's 20 crayon roll-ups.
> I got home at 8:00 from Girl Scouts, looked through fabric, began the project after that.  I'm using the "hands around the world" fabric.  I've NEVER made a crayon roll-up.
> 
> It's 11:45 in California.  I have to be at Sierra's school at 8:20.  Yay me.


Did you finish the crayon roll ups??? My goodness!



LouiesMama said:


> Woo-hoo...I never get in on a thread this early!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gosh, I can relate!   Doctors make me SO nervous.  I had a routine physical yesterday, and I was very very very worked up about it.  My BP and pulse measured high in the office, so I ended up having to get all kinds of scary tests run  .  The doc suggested I get a home monitor, so I bought a nice one at Target.  Since I've been home and relaxed, I'm measuring completely normal  .  High BP runs in my family, so at some point I probably will need meds, but I'm hoping all the tests will come out OK and I can delay a bit.  I know for sure that I have a serious case of white coat syndrome!


Hope your tests come back good. My DH is 27 and has high BP due to family history. 
Oh and .. I love my doctor. He is great. My problem is nurses. I am hard to get an IV in or blood drawn. They stuck me 15 times when I had my DD!!! Everytime I see a nurse with a needle I tell her to leave immediately and send me to anesthesia! At least they numb you before they dig in your arm. :-o


Haganfam5 said:


> Okay so I made page number 2!!
> 
> I wanted to post the pics of the top I made with the Hannah Montana fabric.  The skirt is in these too.  I just have to say that my daughter is a complete HAM and I need to get her on stage somewhere.  She would LOVE it. I had to tell her I had enough pictures because she just kept posing!!!


Cute Hannah outfit! I love the flannel satin, but I know my poor DD would just be sweating in that.



coteau_chick said:


> I found you all.  I am leaving today.  Thank you so much for all the  helpful advice and offers yesterday.  You are a wonderful bunch of people.  I am putting the issue behind me and I am going to have a wonderful vacation.  I hope I see other people from the disboards there too.


How great that you can put it aside... I have a huge problem with that. Hope you have a wonderful trip!



jessica52877 said:


> Okay, HELP again! For all of you that just put your pictures directly on the computer without using a program, do you just not edit them or edit them in a program like snapfish or photobucket? I like to edit mine before they go to either of those places. I just don't find it fast to edit from those programs. I can put them directly on the computer, but  can't edit them from there which I guess is my main issue. So maybe, a better question would be what editing programs does everyone like? I just usually crop the pictures, nothing else.


 I usually edit in Photo Shop. Picassa is a free program made by google that you can download too. You can also interface it with some type of google images thing too. My DH uses it. I usually just open the camera drive in my program and then edit and then save.




hudsonsinaf said:


> I just posted, but my dd just fussed me for not telling about her and her siblings.  I am married to a wonderful man in the USAF.  We have four children.  Our oldest is five yo Katie.  She is our drama queen  Next is our three year old son Lee.  Lee is incredibly sweet, but has major attitude.  Then comes Will who will be 2 in May.  Will is in to EVERYTHING!  Samantha (aka Sam) was born on he 16th of January. I stay at home with our children, and homeschool.  This equates to lots of family fun... but sometimes too much family, lol.  In all honesty, I love being a mom and I so look forward to dressing them in clothes made from love!


You must be one busy mum! I am busy with just the one!



livndisney said:


> Homeschool- YEAH!!!!! We also homeschool. Welcome to the wonderful world of the Disboard!!!!!


I plan on homeschooling too. good to know I can get some Disboard support!



aimeeg said:


> Sadly fabricbliss.com is out of business.


 awww. I didn't know they were out of business. How sad.



mommyof2princesses said:


> Welcome!  Another homeschooling momma here.  Sometimes dh jokes about it to friends that we make our own clothes, grow our own food, teach our own kids.... It is kind of cute..


 



aimeeg said:


> I have joined FA (Fabric Anonymous) LOL. I have come to terms with the fact that I have TOO much fabric. So I have decided that I am not going to buy fabric for 100 days. Yes, I may be crazy and this is harder than Weight Watchers! I started on the 18th. I made my last purchase and it was a good one! Let's say I went out with a bang.
> 
> My 100 mark is May 29th. It is great because my birthday is June 2nd. So I am fabric shopping for my bday. I have so many wonderful wonderful prints that I have not even touched. I am taking the time to use what I have. Although, I am not sure sewing for 100 days will even scratch the surface! LOL


I admire you for this. Please don't tell my DH about this idea okay?


I have the rest of my mutli quote saved to my desktop..  
I am sleepy and need to finish this dress I am working on!

I sorta got bad news at the doctor today. I have had 3 surgeries since having my c section delivery. My last surgery was about 3 or 4 months ago, and I had these cysts on my ovaries. I usually have cysts but apparently these were what he called "the bad kind". He told me today that I have endometriosis on my ovaries. Apparently they forgot to call and tell me when my pathology reports came in. He said it took longer than my follow up visit.
He talked about some kind of shot that started with an L to make my body think I am in menopause because he really doesn't want to do a full hysterectomy just yet. We've been talking about the hysterectomy for about a year now I think. My uterus has issues too..  
Anywho.. just needed to vent a little. If anyone has any experience with this shot(Luprin I think?) let me know please. Kinda scares me, but at least it isn't as bad at having a hysterctomy!

I'll be posting my Minnie and Mickey Vida soon and my Mardi Gras outfit... just not tonight!


----------



## Disney 4 Me

my*2*angels said:


> Great job on all of the customs!!  I just had to tell you that Aleah is my daughters favorite name!!  We have several dolls named Aleah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your daughter has comes up with better names for her dolls than my girls. Let's see, we have a Rosie (pink dog), an Orangy (orangish dog), and the rest I believe are Minnie Mouse. Oh, we do have one Disney.
Click to expand...


----------



## Piper

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Piper..is this what you are looking for?
> 
> Fabric Organizer by Polar Notions: http://www.polarnotions.com/
> 
> There is also this one here:
> http://www.shop.thefabricorganizer.com/main.sc
> 
> 
> o


 
That's it!  Thanks so much.


----------



## Piper

billwendy said:


> Piper -
> 
> I was thinking of getting some of the comic book things - they are way cheaper http://www.bcwsupplies.com/prod-BBSIL.htm
> 
> has anyone else used these?


 
Those look good and are reasonably priced!!


----------



## my*2*angels

Disney 4 Me said:


> my*2*angels said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job on all of the customs!!  I just had to tell you that Aleah is my daughters favorite name!!  We have several dolls named Aleah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your daughter has comes up with better names for her dolls than my girls. Let's see, we have a Rosie (pink dog), an Orangy (orangish dog), and the rest I believe are Minnie Mouse. Oh, we do have one Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!  I have to say my oldest is the one that comes up with the names!  She got her first build a bear at 1yo and she named it Charly!!  And she came up with the name all by herself!   We now have Charly, Kurlow , Ally, Savannah, Hannah, Aleah, and Lucy!  And we have twin babies named Alexa and Aleah.  And we have several other Aleah's!!!   Sometimes my 5yo wants us to call her Aleah!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Haganfam5

*Toadstool* said:


> Cute Hannah outfit! I love the flannel satin, but I know my poor DD would just be sweating in that.



Thank you!~That is very true! It is still pretty CCCOOOLLLDD up here so with some tights and leggings it's fine for now.

Okay, accomplishment time for me.  I SHIRRED!!!!             

I am going to make a corset top for D5 but I have never even attempted shirring. So off to Joanns I went in search of elastic thread.  I had my husband with me...OMG, did I just say my husband went into Joannns???  That is a first!!!  He helped me find it on the notions wall.  So tonight I went to work!! This is it, my very first attempt and I did it!! I will have to finish the top tomorrow. It's off to bed now.  I was just so proud. and to all of you who are too afraid to attempt it, (Wendy  ) Please do it! It's a blast and not as hard as it looks!

I know it's not perfect but it was a first for me!






(It is solid black. It's kinda distorted in the picture. I think because of the flash.)


----------



## my*2*angels

Haganfam5 said:


> Thank you!~That is very true! It is still pretty CCCOOOLLLDD up here so with some tights and leggings it's fine for now.
> 
> Okay, accomplishment time for me.  I SHIRRED!!!!
> 
> I am going to make a corset top for D5 but I have never even attempted shirring. So off to Joanns I went in search of elastic thread.  I had my husband with me...OMG, did I just say my husband went into Joannns???  That is a first!!!  He helped me find it on the notions wall.  So tonight I went to work!! This is it, my very first attempt and I did it!! I will have to finish the top tomorrow. It's off to bed now.  I was just so proud. and to all of you who are too afraid to attempt it, (Wendy  ) Please do it! It's a blast and not as hard as it looks!
> 
> I know it's not perfect but it was a first for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It is solid black. It's kinda distorted in the picture. I think because of the flash.)



I think it looks perfect!! Great job!


----------



## hannah_03

Haganfam5 said:


> Thank you!~That is very true! It is still pretty CCCOOOLLLDD up here so with some tights and leggings it's fine for now.
> 
> Okay, accomplishment time for me.  I SHIRRED!!!!
> 
> I am going to make a corset top for D5 but I have never even attempted shirring. So off to Joanns I went in search of elastic thread.  I had my husband with me...OMG, did I just say my husband went into Joannns???  That is a first!!!  He helped me find it on the notions wall.  So tonight I went to work!! This is it, my very first attempt and I did it!! I will have to finish the top tomorrow. It's off to bed now.  I was just so proud. and to all of you who are too afraid to attempt it, (Wendy  ) Please do it! It's a blast and not as hard as it looks!
> 
> I know it's not perfect but it was a first for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It is solid black. It's kinda distorted in the picture. I think because of the flash.)



Great job! Shirring kinda scares me


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Okay, I left my house this afternoon to transport a dog all over creation to get him to a vet and come home to soooo many pages.

Im loving the "firsts" pics- but way more talented than my firsts! The baby in pink at her first birthday is adorable!!! Love that- sometimes I forget how much I like a solid colored fabric with some highlights.

I am also rethinking my fairy tale outfit, think I might make a pair of pants in just the polkadot fabric to go with the edging- I feel like the outfit looks "pajama-y" as it stands.

I tried to find a pic of my first outfit- it wasnt truely MY first since this older lady at the church I used to go to invited me to her house to teach me- but really she sewed a lot of it- just one of those people who has to do it for you, rather than let you try. So I did about 50% of it. It was a McCalls pattern if I remember correctly and the directions for the bodice were awful and the sizing was waaay off. I wanted it to fit her at 6 months, and it did- sort of. But it fit her much better when she was like 12 months LOL. I used snap tape and it continually came unsnapped- it was the first thing I posted here. I didnt do much else til I joined this thread a year ago.
The Feliz is the hardest thing I've done, but I can often work my way thru a commercial pattern now.
Carla's patterns have taught me a lot, but they spoil me too.

Im in pain tonight from sitting in the drivers seat all afternoon. Baby is wiggly and kicking ALL the time now which is fun.
We are discussing name options in our household- anyone care to offer suggestions?

DH likes Kaelyn (but we were going to do this last time and went with Megan instead- I feel like they sound too similar)
He also likes Kathryn (WHO spells it that way!)
I like Elizabeth, but he doesnt.
he likes Rachel.
I like Anna.
maybe Kaitlyn- but its very popular.
I love old names, he doesnt
he doesnt like names with too many syllables (I think he prefers 2, maybe 3)


----------



## Tinka_Belle

*Toadstool* said:


> I sorta got bad news at the doctor today. I have had 3 surgeries since having my c section delivery. My last surgery was about 3 or 4 months ago, and I had these cysts on my ovaries. I usually have cysts but apparently these were what he called "the bad kind". He told me today that I have endometriosis on my ovaries. Apparently they forgot to call and tell me when my pathology reports came in. He said it took longer than my follow up visit.
> He talked about some kind of shot that started with an L to make my body think I am in menopause because he really doesn't want to do a full hysterectomy just yet. We've been talking about the hysterectomy for about a year now I think. My uterus has issues too..
> Anywho.. just needed to vent a little. If anyone has any experience with this shot(Luprin I think?) let me know please. Kinda scares me, but at least it isn't as bad at having a hysterctomy!
> 
> I'll be posting my Minnie and Mickey Vida soon and my Mardi Gras outfit... just not tonight!


I am so sorry to hear that.  I hope that things work out for you. I have never heard of that shot. Did you try to look it up online. I always do so I can see what the side effects are. The side effects to some drugs scare me worse than the actual medical issue.


----------



## mickeyjen

You guys move to fast!!  Seriously, I can't keep up! 



fairygoodmother said:


> More importantly, though, whatever possessed me to say at 7:30 this evening that I would make a crayon roll-up for each child in her class?  That's 20 crayon roll-ups.
> I got home at 8:00 from Girl Scouts, looked through fabric, began the project after that.  I'm using the "hands around the world" fabric.  I've NEVER made a crayon roll-up.
> 
> It's 11:45 in California.  I have to be at Sierra's school at 8:20.  Yay me.


You are one fabulous Aunt!!!  The dress turned out great, and yay that you got 12 done last night!  I'm working on ten right now and I'm always surprised by just how long those simple little things take!



livndisney said:


> Homeschool- YEAH!!!!! We also homeschool. Welcome to the wonderful world of the Disboard!!!!!



Count us in the homeschool club!  I didn't know there were so many here!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Im in pain tonight from sitting in the drivers seat all afternoon. Baby is wiggly and kicking ALL the time now which is fun.
> We are discussing name options in our household- anyone care to offer suggestions?
> 
> DH likes Kaelyn (but we were going to do this last time and went with Megan instead- I feel like they sound too similar)
> He also likes Kathryn (WHO spells it that way!)
> I like Elizabeth, but he doesnt.
> he likes Rachel.
> I like Anna.
> maybe Kaitlyn- but its very popular.
> I love old names, he doesnt
> he doesnt like names with too many syllables (I think he prefers 2, maybe 3)


A favorite name of mine is Kathleen Meredith. It kind of goes with the Kathryn name. And the kicking part was my favorite part too.


----------



## karamat

goofyisinphilly said:


> I have a question.  Is there a way to reuse a pattern but in a different size?  I used the XL size for DH pants but need the large for myself, but if I cut the pattern down to large then I can't use it again for XL ,correct?



I copy my patterns onto soil seperator cloth (sold at Loew's).  It is thin, sticks to fabric (reduces the need for pinning) and comes in a huge roll for about $20.



minnie2 said:


> READ THEM THEY ARE FAB!  I suggest buying the set because you will breeze through them.  I  the series too!  i need to watch it again now that I have read the books.  Warning the series is different from the books!  VERY different but I look at it as an enhancement of the characters.  I will say I do LOVE  ERIC though OMG a big strong Viking!  You need to get the books!  Let me know if you do we can chat



I read the first book a couple of weeks ago.  I think I have all of the remaining ones (that are in paperback) - picked them up through PaperBackSwap.com - I need to get through them so I can swap them for more books!!  I also really want to rent the DVD of True Blood.


----------



## tinashaver

So hear is one of DD outfits but I am thinking about putting buttons in the shape of a bow on top of the mickey embroidery and make it minnie? What do you think? The bottel cap is not attached yet and I picked up some of the mickey head buttons and might put that on instead I did not have a pattern for the top it was CASEd and the pants are Carlas easy fit.




And then her are some resent pics of DD in her new pettie! Thank you eeyore3847!


----------



## billwendy

Haganfam5 said:


> Thank you!~That is very true! It is still pretty CCCOOOLLLDD up here so with some tights and leggings it's fine for now.
> 
> Okay, accomplishment time for me.  I SHIRRED!!!!
> 
> I am going to make a corset top for D5 but I have never even attempted shirring. So off to Joanns I went in search of elastic thread.  I had my husband with me...OMG, did I just say my husband went into Joannns???  That is a first!!!  He helped me find it on the notions wall.  So tonight I went to work!! This is it, my very first attempt and I did it!! I will have to finish the top tomorrow. It's off to bed now.  I was just so proud. and to all of you who are too afraid to attempt it, (Wendy  ) Please do it! It's a blast and not as hard as it looks!
> 
> I know it's not perfect but it was a first for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It is solid black. It's kinda distorted in the picture. I think because of the flash.)



        
YOU DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That looks sooooo AWESOME!!!!!!! How was it? What directions did you follow???? GREAT JOB!!!!! Im still askeered  to try!!


----------



## twob4him

Are you kiddin me? We moved??? and I am on page 13???  Yeesh...I missed the whole thing. And can anyone help me move my sewing stuff over...its really heavy after the sale at Joann's and all of the fabric I just bought!  

OK I update my trippie again...just a taste of Epcot day. I am going to catch up here and head to bed!


----------



## aimeeg

ERRRRRRRRRRRRR I lost my multi quote!!! So frustrating!!

Thank you all so much. It was a tough sewing week. Nothing seemed to go my way. You all are being so sweet because I can see ever place my thread broke on my appliques.  

Leslie- I cannot wait to see what you do with the Capt Jack for the big give. When we get home I am going to redo Han's tank. She really really likes it but the mistakes are driving me crazy! Seriously what is wrong with me. 

Piping- I adore piping. I do have a piping foot. I find it essential. It is pretty easy to put on piping. I can take pictures the next time I sew on piping which should be tomorrow.  There are a couple of little tricks. 

GREAT IDEA LESLIE!!!

I started sewing in June of 2007. So that makes me around 20 months. OMG my old stuff is horrible. I pulled out a bunch of stuff that I made last Christmas and thought I can believe I put this on my kids! Oh well- I was proud and the loved it. 

Here is my first project- (I thought how hard could it be! It had a zipper!!)










This is my first custom- My DD was three and she wore this to her baby sisters first bday. 











This is my favorite recent custom. 









My husband said these were his favorites. I forced him to answer me. LOL


----------



## twob4him

NaeNae said:


> I just posted this on the last thread.  I guess we started the new one while I was typing.  Here's a copy of the post.


Wow Kathy...thats a lot of sewing and I can't wait to see pics of the gkids in everything!!!! Have a wonderful trip and I hope the weather cooperates!  



aimeeg said:


> I have joined FA (Fabric Anonymous) LOL. I have come to terms with the fact that I have TOO much fabric. So I have decided that I am not going to buy fabric for 100 days. Yes, I may be crazy and this is harder than Weight Watchers! I started on the 18th. I made my last purchase and it was a good one! Let's say I went out with a bang.
> 
> My 100 mark is May 29th. It is great because my birthday is June 2nd. So I am fabric shopping for my bday. I have so many wonderful wonderful prints that I have not even touched. I am taking the time to use what I have. Although, I am not sure sewing for 100 days will even scratch the surface! LOL



Aimee...can we see a picture of your stash??? Pretty please???? I am that addicted. I need to see stashes. Sick I know  


*OK I only got to page 4. I also wanted to thank KIM for coming to get us over on #11!!!*


----------



## aimeeg

Sure! I am going to get it all tidy this weekend and then snap a few pictures. Right now it is sort of overflowing to say the least. I was working on putting everything in its place two days ago and got sidetracked.


----------



## jeniamt

ibesue said:


> You should use a ball point needle when appliqueing on T shirts!  On cotton use whatever you would like!



Thanks for the tip, I haven't tried appliqueing on a t-shirt yet but I did just buy a bunch from Walmart.



danicaw said:


> I love rhinestone or hot-fix transfers.... I have a number of them that I have used for both DD and myself. I have put them on shirts as gifts for my nieces and they love them!
> Most of them hold up well, especially if you wash with cold water and don't dry them. I've pick up several from  - one of the sellers has a nice selection of Disney themed motifs.





danicaw said:


> Ok, more hotfix/rhinestone/rhinestud stuff...
> I have tried a bunch of these and will say that some are really bad as far as the glue goes... they seem to never stick or will fall off with just a brush of the hand. But most that I have used work well.....some examples from my and dd's closet... mostly mine actually  Sorry pics are blurry... used my phone again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is DDs, the heart was originally a circle, but I slowly moved the pieces to form a heart which matches some capris she has from Old Navy.... moved pieces while it was still in the plastic, before putting it to fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had this one a year now and its still in great shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current fav.... Got this guy last spring off . He is soo cute and gets tons of compliments. He was more expensive, but is holding up wonderfully.
> 
> Lastly.....Minnie.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this one was my first large one.....I LOVED IT!
> I have had it almost two years now and you can see she is showing her age.... lots of missing pieces.... but until it accidentally found its way into the dryer (twice) it was in much better shape.  But I got 2 summers and 1 trip out of it before it found the dryer...so I am pleased. And I see this one come up on  often enough that I might try again someday.
> 
> This is just meant as a little encouragement if you are thinking of trying it.
> I had a sliver daisy that seemed to leap off the fabric... no amount of heat or patience would make that flower stay.... but of the dozen we currently have I think that is the only one I have had that trouble with.
> 
> Good luck if you try it. I liked it enough to buy a few of the tools to do my own.... but so far haven't gotten any further than that.... its to easy to buy finished motifs
> Ok, I am done (sorry, couldn't help myself, I love these things).... thanks for humoring me.



OOh thanks for all the photos and encouragement.  I'm going to me PM you if you don't mind!



Shannalee724 said:


> I love everything!!!  Sorry, I didn't take the time to multiquote, but I had A LOT of pages to catch up on.
> 
> Ok, here was my very first sewing project:





tinashaver said:


> !



Great work for first timer!  I could just eat your little girl up!



Haganfam5 said:


> I am going to make a corset top for D5 but I have never even attempted shirring. So off to Joanns I went in search of elastic thread.  I had my husband with me...OMG, did I just say my husband went into Joannns???  That is a first!!!  He helped me find it on the notions wall.  So tonight I went to work!! This is it, my very first attempt and I did it!! I will have to finish the top tomorrow. It's off to bed now.  I was just so proud. and to all of you who are too afraid to attempt it, (Wendy  ) Please do it! It's a blast and not as hard as it looks!
> 
> I know it's not perfect but it was a first for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It is solid black. It's kinda distorted in the picture. I think because of the flash.)



Looks awesome!  So how did you do this?  I just bought some thread but haven't tried it yet.  Did you hand wind the bobbin?  Did you need a special needle?



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Im in pain tonight from sitting in the drivers seat all afternoon. Baby is wiggly and kicking ALL the time now which is fun.
> We are discussing name options in our household- anyone care to offer suggestions?
> 
> DH likes Kaelyn (but we were going to do this last time and went with Megan instead- I feel like they sound too similar)
> He also likes Kathryn (WHO spells it that way!)
> I like Elizabeth, but he doesnt.
> he likes Rachel.
> I like Anna.
> maybe Kaitlyn- but its very popular.
> I love old names, he doesnt
> he doesnt like names with too many syllables (I think he prefers 2, maybe 3)



Since I just went through the name choosing I'll throw out a couple (I love old fashioned names as well - My two DDs are Gillian and Evelyn).  I love Annabelle, Claire, Penelope (Penny), Rosalyn...  I could go on and on.    Have fun choosing!



aimeeg said:


> ERRRRRRRRRRRRR I lost my multi quote!!! So frustrating!!
> 
> Thank you all so much. It was a tough sewing week. Nothing seemed to go my way. You all are being so sweet because I can see ever place my thread broke on my appliques.
> 
> Leslie- I cannot wait to see what you do with the Capt Jack for the big give. When we get home I am going to redo Han's tank. She really really likes it but the mistakes are driving me crazy! Seriously what is wrong with me.
> 
> Piping- I adore piping. I do have a piping foot. I find it essential. It is pretty easy to put on piping. I can take pictures the next time I sew on piping which should be tomorrow.  There are a couple of little tricks.
> 
> GREAT IDEA LESLIE!!!
> 
> I started sewing in June of 2007. So that makes me around 20 months. OMG my old stuff is horrible. I pulled out a bunch of stuff that I made last Christmas and thought I can believe I put this on my kids! Oh well- I was proud and the loved it.
> 
> This is my first custom- My DD was three and she wore this to her baby sisters first bday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Your stuff is fantastic!  Even your first dress was awesome.  I love the ball fringe on the bottem of the tink dress.  I'm going to have to CASE that dress, if you don't mind of course.


----------



## aimeeg

Go right ahead! I got the fringe at the Super Jo Ann's in Columbia. They still have the little ball fringe. I glued that on by the way! LOL 

How is the baby doing? Is he sleeping well at night yet?


----------



## jeniamt

aimeeg said:


> Go right ahead! I got the fringe at the Super Jo Ann's in Columbia. They still have the little ball fringe. I glued that on by the way! LOL
> 
> How is the baby doing? Is he sleeping well at night yet?



Ooh thanks.  I just bought a bunch of pink and green fabric too!  Baby is doing great.  Not sleeping through the night but it isn't bad.  I stay up late (on these boards!) so I can feed him one last time and get to bed around 1am.  I'm pretty good at nursing while reading the boards so its really not so bad.  He wakes me up around 5am to eat but we go back to bed until almost 8 when I have to get up to get the older kids ready for school.  He stays asleep until around 9am.  Thanks for asking!


----------



## PrincessKell

this was my first 









Everyones stuff is so great.  I love how most of you were great from the start. I am still trying to figure things out!


----------



## teresajoy

Disney 4 Me said:


> Here are a few pics from our Feb trip.
> And my kids and I at AK wearing our matching black Mickey shirts. Our whole group wore them that day.



I love all the outfits and these shirts are GREAT!



hudsonsinaf said:


> TeresaJoy - I do not actually "know" Heather - but I have e-mailed back and forth with her quite a few times.  It originally started after I saw her Tessa in the pink Cinderella dress.  Anyways, she has continually encouraged me to actually post... and then I PMed her while she was at this last Dismeet and she told me I really needed to post on the board and I finally did   So thanks Heather


Oh, I remember she mentioned you! 


desparatelydisney said:


> Okay, I have been lurking here for months.  I am not creative nor "artisy" and even though my mom can sew anything in the world I never took the time to learn when she wanted to teach me.  Therefore, the hardest thing I have ever made is curtains.  But....you gals inspired me so.....I present my first ever outfit...(sorry it's blurry, she was so happy to pose that she WOULD NOT stand still).



That is wonderful! And I like your report on how you did it!!!


poohnpigletCA said:


> Auntie surprised her with a matching dress for her doll.


WOW!! That is just something!!! WOW!! How amazing is she!!??




kasandria said:


> Long time lurker. I LOVE everyone's designs. Is there a list of everyone's ebay or etsy id's?
> Kas


Please read the first post.



Beka said:


> Holy cow, just when I thought I was making progress on the last thread...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all are so talented, and such an inspiration!  Wow, there are a lot of plans to be made between now & then!


What a cutie!!! 


billwendy said:


> Piper -
> 
> I was thinking of getting some of the comic book things - they are way cheaper  http://www.bcwsupplies.com/prod-BBSIL.htm
> 
> has anyone else used these?


I like them



*Toadstool* said:


> Anywho.. just needed to vent a little. If anyone has any experience with this shot(Luprin I think?) let me know please. Kinda scares me, but at least it isn't as bad at having a hysterctomy!



Oh, I'm sorry.  


Haganfam5 said:


> I SHIRRED!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It is solid black. It's kinda distorted in the picture. I think because of the flash.)


You SHIR did!!! Very nice!! You did a great job! And bonus points for calling it shirring and not smocking!  



tinashaver said:


> So hear is one of DD outfits but I am thinking about putting buttons in the shape of a bow on top of the mickey embroidery and make it minnie? What do you think? The bottel cap is not attached yet and I picked up some of the mickey head buttons and might put that on instead I did not have a pattern for the top it was CASEd and the pants are Carlas easy fit.


That is really cute and your daughter is just adorable! 


PrincessKell said:


> this was my first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyones stuff is so great.  I love how most of you were great from the start. I am still trying to figure things out!



OH, little Georgia!! That outfit is so cute! 

Hmm, I thought I had more first outfits quoted!!! I loved seeing all the pictures. I think I have my second outfit that I ever made in the basement. I'll try to find it and take a picture later. But for now, I'm off to bed!


----------



## kimmylaj

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Okay, I left my house this afternoon to transport a dog all over creation to get him to a vet and come home to soooo many pages.
> 
> Im loving the "firsts" pics- but way more talented than my firsts! The baby in pink at her first birthday is adorable!!! Love that- sometimes I forget how much I like a solid colored fabric with some highlights.
> 
> I am also rethinking my fairy tale outfit, think I might make a pair of pants in just the polkadot fabric to go with the edging- I feel like the outfit looks "pajama-y" as it stands.
> 
> I tried to find a pic of my first outfit- it wasnt truely MY first since this older lady at the church I used to go to invited me to her house to teach me- but really she sewed a lot of it- just one of those people who has to do it for you, rather than let you try. So I did about 50% of it. It was a McCalls pattern if I remember correctly and the directions for the bodice were awful and the sizing was waaay off. I wanted it to fit her at 6 months, and it did- sort of. But it fit her much better when she was like 12 months LOL. I used snap tape and it continually came unsnapped- it was the first thing I posted here. I didnt do much else til I joined this thread a year ago.
> The Feliz is the hardest thing I've done, but I can often work my way thru a commercial pattern now.
> Carla's patterns have taught me a lot, but they spoil me too.
> 
> Im in pain tonight from sitting in the drivers seat all afternoon. Baby is wiggly and kicking ALL the time now which is fun.
> We are discussing name options in our household- anyone care to offer suggestions?
> 
> DH likes Kaelyn (but we were going to do this last time and went with Megan instead- I feel like they sound too similar)
> He also likes Kathryn (WHO spells it that way!)
> I like Elizabeth, but he doesnt.
> he likes Rachel.
> I like Anna.
> maybe Kaitlyn- but its very popular.
> I love old names, he doesnt
> he doesnt like names with too many syllables (I think he prefers 2, maybe 3)



one of my very best friends in kathryn spelled that way and she is awesome so that might be a good sign, my daughter is mimi well mia but we call her mimi but i wanted to name her lucy. as a preschool teacher i can say that we now have more kaelyn's than kaitlyns here in ny. not much help i know but it is fun to pick out names isnt it, and funny i agree with your hubby about short names i remember trying to learn to write kimberly and it seemed so hard so my kids got ryan and mia pretty easy i think. lol


----------



## Beka

tinashaver said:


> So hear is one of DD outfits but I am thinking about putting buttons in the shape of a bow on top of the mickey embroidery and make it minnie? What do you think? The bottel cap is not attached yet and I picked up some of the mickey head buttons and might put that on instead I did not have a pattern for the top it was CASEd and the pants are Carlas easy fit.


That last pic of your DD cracks me up!  So cute!  Look at her pose!




aimeeg said:


> This is my favorite recent custom.


I   the Steamboat Mickey dress, it's so adorable, and the pink in the back is a nice surprise!  Sometimes I wish I had a girl just so I could make things like that! (Then I tell my BFF that she needs to have a girl so I can spoil her!  



jham said:


> I  beka, those are some seriously cute babies!



Thank you!

Thought I'd share what I *do* make until Mom gets here & we can get some stuff made.
Baby Girl ornament (colors adjusted to match the nursery)




I call this one "Christmas Sky", reminds me of snow flurries & a starry sky.  It's my favorite thus far.




I'm also working on ones for teams of the SEC (since my alma matter is part of the SEC, I have to start there!)

No, they're not on etsy yet.  I'm trying to get a little inventory built up.  I'm also involved in some Christmas decorating sites, and have promised a few of them as prizes for a contest.  They're fun to make, but they take a long time!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Haganfam5 said:


> Thank you!~That is very true! It is still pretty CCCOOOLLLDD up here so with some tights and leggings it's fine for now.
> 
> Okay, accomplishment time for me.  I SHIRRED!!!!
> 
> I am going to make a corset top for D5 but I have never even attempted shirring. So off to Joanns I went in search of elastic thread.  I had my husband with me...OMG, did I just say my husband went into Joannns???  That is a first!!!  He helped me find it on the notions wall.  So tonight I went to work!! This is it, my very first attempt and I did it!! I will have to finish the top tomorrow. It's off to bed now.  I was just so proud. and to all of you who are too afraid to attempt it, (Wendy  ) Please do it! It's a blast and not as hard as it looks!
> 
> I know it's not perfect but it was a first for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It is solid black. It's kinda distorted in the picture. I think because of the flash.)



WOW!  That is great!  Was is really not that hard?  I want to try, but I am terrified!  I think it looks perfect!



tinashaver said:


> So hear is one of DD outfits but I am thinking about putting buttons in the shape of a bow on top of the mickey embroidery and make it minnie? What do you think? The bottel cap is not attached yet and I picked up some of the mickey head buttons and might put that on instead I did not have a pattern for the top it was CASEd and the pants are Carlas easy fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then her are some resent pics of DD in her new pettie! Thank you eeyore3847!




What a cute outfit.  I like the idea of the bow too.  She looks so cute in her petti!


----------



## minnie2

tinashaver said:


> Ok her are some of my first "customs" I made my DD
> This is the first one I CASE off I was like shoot I can do that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I saw the pants and top set I thought maybe it will look better this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this I believe is the last thing I made for her till I meet you guys and decided I had to make her themed for WDW This was her 1st b-day and she is 2 and 4 months I think I have been slacking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> made the hat too! Ok thats my share still have lots more to do before we leave!


She is such a cutie!  



Beka said:


> Holy cow, just when I thought I was making progress on the last thread...
> 
> 'K, so this August will be my 1st trip back in 13 years, and my son's 1st ever trip (he'll be 13months at the time!)
> 
> We gotta get this kid some cute outfits!  Mom & I are planning on some seersucker jumper/overalls (whatever you want to call them) with embroidered or appliqued characters on them.
> 
> Here's the wearer of the clothes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all are so talented, and such an inspiration!  Wow, there are a lot of plans to be made between now & then!


he is a cutie too!  Oh and I love those ornaments you make very pretty.



Jajone said:


> I purchased the easy fit pants pattern finally with intentions to resize it for my DD9. The largest size on the pattern is a 10 and measurements are 29". My DD measures 33. What size do I up it to? I do have Carla C's resizing chart and it goes up to a 16. She usually wears a size 10 plus.


Ok here is my 2 cents but I am not sure it is really the right way to do it!  

I would print out the size 10 pieces.  measure the length you need the pants.  then on a shower curtain liner (thanks Linnette) I would create the pattern but I would move the size 10 pattern away from the edge the number of in check bigger your dd is from the pattern.  Keep in mind the pattern will be cut on the fold so if he is 2 inches bigger then the patter only move the print out 1 inch because you get an inch on each side of the fold.
Also I have found that these patterns hang low in the crotch probably to make room for a diaper for young ones and to fit the most body types in the older ones.  So I have to take away 2 inches at the top but add them at the bottom in the legs.  I do this when I make them for both my kids but when I make them for my niece and nephew who are babies I don't so there is diaper room.

 I sure hope I didn't confuse you more!  

 I am hoping this will work for the simply sweet pattern too.  I have that and I want to make Nikki something but it only goes to a size 6 and she is larger so I was going to just add to the bodice at the fold.  then adjust the skirt part accordingly?



*Toadstool* said:


> I sorta got bad news at the doctor today. I have had 3 surgeries since having my c section delivery. My last surgery was about 3 or 4 months ago, and I had these cysts on my ovaries. I usually have cysts but apparently these were what he called "the bad kind". He told me today that I have endometriosis on my ovaries. Apparently they forgot to call and tell me when my pathology reports came in. He said it took longer than my follow up visit.
> He talked about some kind of shot that started with an L to make my body think I am in menopause because he really doesn't want to do a full hysterectomy just yet. We've been talking about the hysterectomy for about a year now I think. My uterus has issues too..
> Anywho.. just needed to vent a little. If anyone has any experience with this shot(Luprin I think?) let me know please. Kinda scares me, but at least it isn't as bad at having a hysterctomy!
> 
> I'll be posting my Minnie and Mickey Vida soon and my Mardi Gras outfit... just not tonight!


 



Haganfam5 said:


> Thank you!~That is very true! It is still pretty CCCOOOLLLDD up here so with some tights and leggings it's fine for now.
> 
> 
> I am going to make a corset top for D5 but I have never even attempted shirring. So off to Joanns I went in search of elastic thread.  I had my husband with me...OMG, did I just say my husband went into Joannns???  That is a first!!!  He helped me find it on the notions wall.  So tonight I went to work!! This is it, my very first attempt and I did it!! I will have to finish the top tomorrow. It's off to bed now.  I was just so proud. and to all of you who are too afraid to attempt it, (Wendy  ) Please do it! It's a blast and not as hard as it looks!
> 
> I know it's not perfect but it was a first for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It is solid black. It's kinda distorted in the picture. I think because of the flash.)


Great job!  that is on my list to try!  



karamat said:


> I read the first book a couple of weeks ago.  I think I have all of the remaining ones (that are in paperback) - picked them up through PaperBackSwap.com - I need to get through them so I can swap them for more books!!  I also really want to rent the DVD of True Blood.


They get so much better after the 1st one!  Let me know what you think!  Not that I didn't like the 1st one but the series kept getting much more in depth and I loved how the characters developed!  Love the big strong viking Eric   Oh and on the series he is HOT!  but I digress... 



tinashaver said:


> So hear is one of DD outfits but I am thinking about putting buttons in the shape of a bow on top of the mickey embroidery and make it minnie? What do you think? The bottel cap is not attached yet and I picked up some of the mickey head buttons and might put that on instead I did not have a pattern for the top it was CASEd and the pants are Carlas easy fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then her are some resent pics of DD in her new pettie! Thank you eeyore3847!


That is adorable!



Ok we are off to a DVC event at the comedy club in Chicago!  Well outside of Chicago but still.  I am hoping for some Disney magic on this snowy day!!!!
I was going to have Nik wear her HM shirt I made her and her petti skirt but since it is snowing she might have to wear her boots and the shirt is black and her boots are brown UGH!  Think any one will notice??  Kyle will wear his Buzz shirt I made for our trip.  I know bad mommy I should have made them customs just for the event but I didn't.  Oh well.


----------



## desparatelydisney

Wow - 6 pages while I ate supper & slept!

For all those who are talking about homeschooliing...
I am going to start homeschooling next year too - a third grader and a K
...if y'all don't know there is a wonderful homeschool community right here on the dis: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1787845

Now back to our regularly scheduled sewing program....


----------



## Disney 4 Me

Thanks everyone for all of the positive feedback on my customs. You guys are the best!


----------



## MiniGirl

aimeeg said:


> Here are a few more things . . .
> 
> First up Blue Belle. This is actually the 2009 version. I took the apron off last years dress and then constructed a new blue dress. My DD outgrew last years but Belle is still her favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture is awful but I wanted to show the piping. I have a thing about always finishing bodices with piping or ric rac etc . . .



Aimee, I love the blue Belle and all the cuties. I feel the same way about the piping or some kind of trim. I think it really helps give it a finished look. I love the cuties, too. I have never been a fan of them, but have seen so many cute things with them. I think I even have some Cuties fabric around here somewhere. (Yes, I bought the fabric even though I am not a fan. Seriously, I have a fabric problem. Maybe I will join you in your fabric fast.)



hudsonsinaf said:


> I am already a fabric addict!  I have a closet full of fabric and patterns that have never been used!  Thankfully my hubby doesn't seem to mind too much.  His last deployment, I used JoAnn Fabric as my therapy.
> 
> What in the world is Disney's homeschool days?



Yes, Jo-Ann's is my happy place when I can't be at Disney. LOL!!! 

Disney has Homeschool Days twice a year (usually in Sept and Jan, I think). We haven't been yet. This is our first year homeschooling, so it is all new. Apparently though, Disney picks a theme and offers classes and workshops around that theme. This last one was at the Studios and the kids learned different areas of production and spoke with people in the business. I'm sure someone on the Homeschool Chat thread could offer more info, or you can ask me again after the next one. We hope to be at that one.



eeyore3847 said:


> ok, so I have been a tad distracted lately... have not gotten as much done the last few weeks and have not been able to stop in... but here is my latest cute little dress. Love the Zoo animals on it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Lori, this is so cute. I love it, and I love the fabric, too. It is great.



minnie2 said:


> Why can't I get motivated!  I have all of these things to finish up and things planned in my head but I can't get my self to get off my fat butt and finish them!  UGH!



I am right there with you. I have 2 St. Patrick's Day outfits in various stages of completion. At this rate, they will be ready next year. I just don't feel like finishing them.



desparatelydisney said:


> Okay, I have been lurking here for months.  I am not creative nor "artisy" and even though my mom can sew anything in the world I never took the time to learn when she wanted to teach me.  Therefore, the hardest thing I have ever made is curtains.  But....you gals inspired me so.....I present my first ever outfit...(sorry it's blurry, she was so happy to pose that she WOULD NOT stand still).



I think it is perfect!!! Very cute. Thank you for sharing, and I can't wait to see what else you come up with.



poohnpigletCA said:


> Today was the Clara Schumann report at school...



Wow!! The dress is amazing. Congratulations to both Sierra and her Auntie. 

You all are so talented, and such an inspiration!  Wow, there are a lot of plans to be made between now & then![/QUOTE]


----------



## MinnieVanMom

*Toadstool* said:


> Oh
> I sorta got bad news at the doctor today. I have had 3 surgeries since having my c section delivery. My last surgery was about 3 or 4 months ago, and I had these cysts on my ovaries. I usually have cysts but apparently these were what he called "the bad kind". He told me today that I have endometriosis on my ovaries. Apparently they forgot to call and tell me when my pathology reports came in. He said it took longer than my follow up visit.
> He talked about some kind of shot that started with an L to make my body think I am in menopause because he really doesn't want to do a full hysterectomy just yet. We've been talking about the hysterectomy for about a year now I think. My uterus has issues too..
> Anywho.. just needed to vent a little. If anyone has any experience with this shot(Luprin I think?) let me know please. Kinda scares me, but at least it isn't as bad at having a hysterctomy!
> 
> I'll be posting my Minnie and Mickey Vida soon and my Mardi Gras outfit... just not tonight!


I am sorry that you had bad news.  May I ask how old are you?  Do you feel your family is complete?  I would hate to see you get something worse than a hysie if you don't do it.  Our prayers are with you.



Haganfam5 said:


> Thank you!~That is very true! It is still pretty CCCOOOLLLDD up here so with some tights and leggings it's fine for now.
> 
> Okay, accomplishment time for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It is solid black. It's kinda distorted in the picture. I think because of the flash.)


Shirring is fun, looks great!



tinashaver said:


> So hear is one of DD outfits but I am thinking about putting buttons in the shape of a bow on top of the mickey embroidery and make it minnie? What do you think? The bottel cap is not attached yet and I picked up some of the mickey head buttons and might put that on instead I did not have a pattern for the top it was CASEd and the pants are Carlas easy fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then her are some resent pics of DD in her new pettie! Thank you eeyore3847!


I love the cute outfit, the pants are so colourful!  She is a cutie.


twob4him said:


> Are you kiddin me? We moved??? and I am on page 13???  Yeesh...I missed the whole thing. And can anyone help me move my sewing stuff over...its really heavy after the sale at Joann's and all of the fabric I just bought!
> 
> OK I update my trippie again...just a taste of Epcot day. I am going to catch up here and head to bed!


You bought more fabric, oh fun!  Yes, the board is moving so fast.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

PrincessKell said:


> this was my first


That is really very cute.  I live out west and although the girls would never wear this for play it is great.  I think you have things figured out very well.



jeniamt said:


> Thanks for the tip, I haven't tried appliqueing on a t-shirt yet but I did just buy a bunch from Walmart.


  I didn't know to use ball point either, great tip.



aimeeg said:


> This is my first custom- My DD was three and she wore this to her baby sisters first bday.


She is really cute.  I love the dress and just wonder why they can't make a pattern that is simple criss cross top and skirt bottom for adults?
Amiee, I wanted to ask you something and yet I can't remember.  Old age sucks.


----------



## Haganfam5

billwendy said:


> YOU DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That looks sooooo AWESOME!!!!!!! How was it? What directions did you follow???? GREAT JOB!!!!! Im still askeered  to try!!



It was really not that bad. Thank you to everyone for the compliments. The hardest part was winding the bobbin with the elastic thread. Both of my machines didn't like when I was pulling the elastic (to stretch a little) while it wound.  I opened up my bobbin tension a little to allow the thread to slide out (note: for some reason I couldn't get it to work with my drop in bobbin machine. I think because it is elastic and it kept cutting it at the end and it would spring back into the bobbin). You just use regular thread in the machine.  Then Tension on the the machine up to 9 and stitch length at the longest (4) and a'shirring I went!  You do one line and after that just keep following the next one using your presser foot. It took a little bit of time but I can't wait to finish the top.  

It's off to my kids basketball game and I will finish the top later.

Really Wendy, don't be scared!! (I used the corset top directions, too)  

It was fun! I love an accomplishment!

If any one has more questions please ask!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

minnie2 said:


> Ok we are off to a DVC event at the comedy club in Chicago!  Well outside of Chicago but still.  I am hoping for some Disney magic on this snowy day!!!!


I am so jealous, out here DVC means Damn time to Vaccinate the Cows.  I say DVC and the farmer go and grab and syringe 

What was the event and did you have fun?  All I get is junk email to buy more points.


----------



## kstgelais4

I am finally here!!!! For some reason I actually wanted to read through all the posts before I posted, so that took me all day yesterday and this morning (I was really behind!) before I was done. I'm here though, and I made it! hehe.


----------



## CastleCreations

Hi! Boy we have been busy. I am working on something now...but I'm not sure if it will get done before spring. Lexie and Ireland are in dance class 4 days a week and Ireland is still in gymnastics, so we are always on the go. 
Here are some recent photos...

Lexie's birthday...she got the DS she wanted, and new bike, and bunch of other stuff and dinner at T-Rex at Downtown Disney






This is just a picture I thought was pretty from a recent day at Epcot





Lexie waiting for her dance class to start





sorry no new pictures of Ireland...we are also busy planning our spring break vacation...right now our choices are St Thomas or Maui...Maui is winning!! I'm thinking of making the ressies today...I just need to make sure we can get the hotel we want...anywho, got to run and take a shower. We are getting a new sprinkler system put in today, and they just informed me that the water might have to be shut off for a little while...egads..what next.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Guys,

Im home alone till tomorrow am!! In all my years, I have never been alone at home at night!! Im a little askeered!!! Thank goodness my huge 14lbs of fur is here to protect me!! She is fierce!!!! Im a little askeered though!!! If anyone is up late, I'll prob be on!!

its time to tackle the heart quilt!!! Thanks to all who have helped me with the triangles!!!

Have a GREAT DAy!!


----------



## eyor44

14 pages already? Goodness you all move FAST! I haven't finished reading the last thread.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

PrincessKell said:


> this was my first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyones stuff is so great.  I love how most of you were great from the start. I am still trying to figure things out!


I remember this dress. It is so cute and look at little Georgia's tiny self.


----------



## disneyin2008

The Moonk's Mom said:


> BTW...DH has about 3-4 hours to kill in Vegas before meetings start...does anybody have a suggestion of something non-drinking, non-gambling, non-stripper he can do.  That's a hard one I know



A few suggestions (cavet, it's been a couple years since we were there, so some things may be gone, that town moves fast....in a lot of ways): 


Liberace Museum 
Aquarium at the Mandolay Hotel 
Nellis Air Force Base, check to see if Thunderbirds are performing or if it's a time when they allow tours of some parts of the base.  
Cirque de Soleil 
Fantastic art museum at the Bellagio (and check out the over the top "luxuries" of this hotel
Old Las Vegas (downtown which is NOT the strip, Freemont Street etc)
Roller Coaster at the NY NY hotel
Red Rock Canyon (west of the Strip a bit) it's a national park and very pretty, lots of cacti and hiking 
Chinatown is fun to explore, but the food is pretty "mall" like (to appeal to the American taste buds sadly) 
Madame Toussauds at the Venetian 

For all of Vegas' faults they are trying to become more of a "family friendly" destination.   Still not what we'd do for a vacation, but I guess if you have a gambler in the family better to go as a family.


----------



## tinashaver

Thank you for all the nice comments I think I am gonna do the bow! Oh and trust me she cracks us up all the time! my DH says its like she went to little girl school!


----------



## disneyin2008

hudsonsinaf said:


> MiniGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> What in the world is Disney's homeschool days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, delurking twice, lol....sorry for the intrusion.....
> 
> But I wanted to let you know that while the Homeschool days are a LOT of fun, if you're not able to go in January or September when they hold them, you can still attend the YES (Youth Education Series) classes.   You need 10 children to make your own "group".....and we simply got ahold of homeschool groups in Orlando and asked if any of the locals wanted to join us (check yahoogroups for Florida homeschoolers then write to the owner privately for permission to post, so far I've never been told I couldn't but it's an etiquette thing to ask when you're joining just to advertise, lol)....the first time we ended up with only 14 kids which was fine, but the second time we set it up in November we had 43 kids in 3 different classes.
> 
> Here's a website about the homeschool days:
> 
> http://disneyyouthgroups.disney.go.com/wdyp/programs/programOverview?page=HSDProgramOverviewPage
> 
> They have a separate website just for homeschooler, but I can't find it right now, sorry.  Besides, other parts of the above link will show you the other YES classes that they offer if you're making your own group.    Email Disney's YES program and ask them to include you in the homeschool mailing, since it appears that the fall 2009 program isn't yet posted.
Click to expand...


----------



## DisneyKings

Disney 4 Me said:


> And my kids and I at AK wearing our matching black Mickey shirts. Our whole group wore them that day.



I love these AK tees!  How did you get the Mickeys so perfect???


----------



## poohnpigletCA

Auntie is going out of town today so I am going to post the picture of her sharing with the kids. 






The kids had such a good time.

Now when she gets back in town she might never sew for me again.


----------



## fairygoodmother

poohnpigletCA said:


> Auntie is going out of town today so I am going to post the picture of her sharing with the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids had such a good time.
> 
> Now when she gets back in town she might never sew for me again.




I'm not gone yet!  I'm lurking this morning!  Shame on you poohnpigletCA.  Shame on you.


----------



## poohnpigletCA

fairygoodmother said:


> I'm not gone yet!  I'm lurking this morning!  Shame on you poohnpigletCA.  Shame on you.



You will still sew for us, right. 

Is it wrong that we do not go to Disney World until October and I already have outfits planned for everyday. Tell me this is normal?


----------



## MiniGirl

hannah_03 said:


> I leave in 8 days!
> 
> Any quick ideas on something I can come up with for a girly dino outfit when I take Hannah to T-Rex? It was last minute



Hmmm... the only thing I can think of off hand would be a cute Dorothy the Dinosaur outfit. You know, from The Wiggles. In fact, I think Jessica just did a really cute Dorothy t-shirt.



*Toadstool* said:


> I sorta got bad news at the doctor today. I have had 3 surgeries since having my c section delivery. My last surgery was about 3 or 4 months ago, and I had these cysts on my ovaries. I usually have cysts but apparently these were what he called "the bad kind". He told me today that I have endometriosis on my ovaries. Apparently they forgot to call and tell me when my pathology reports came in. He said it took longer than my follow up visit.
> He talked about some kind of shot that started with an L to make my body think I am in menopause because he really doesn't want to do a full hysterectomy just yet. We've been talking about the hysterectomy for about a year now I think. My uterus has issues too..
> Anywho.. just needed to vent a little. If anyone has any experience with this shot(Luprin I think?) let me know please. Kinda scares me, but at least it isn't as bad at having a hysterctomy!
> 
> I'll be posting my Minnie and Mickey Vida soon and my Mardi Gras outfit... just not tonight!



I have no experience with Luprin. I just wanted to offer a  



Haganfam5 said:


> Okay, accomplishment time for me.  I SHIRRED!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It is solid black. It's kinda distorted in the picture. I think because of the flash.)



I think it is perfect. Nice job. I was intimidated at first, too. Now shirring is my preferred method for finishing the neck and sleeves on my peasant shirts.



twob4him said:


> Aimee...can we see a picture of your stash??? Pretty please???? I am that addicted. I need to see stashes. Sick I know



I'm not Aimee, but here is a pick of mine. Well, actually just part of mine. Sad, I know. I really have a problem. Also, this was taken a while ago. I have since organized it and straightened it up a bit more.






The opposite wall is full of fabric and I have another closet with fabric in it, too.



aimeeg said:


> Sure! I am going to get it all tidy this weekend and then snap a few pictures. Right now it is sort of overflowing to say the least. I was working on putting everything in its place two days ago and got sidetracked.



Wait, Aimee. You should take some before and after pics for us.



Beka said:


> Thought I'd share what I *do* make until Mom gets here & we can get some stuff made.
> Baby Girl ornament (colors adjusted to match the nursery)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also working on ones for teams of the SEC (since my alma matter is part of the SEC, I have to start there!)
> 
> No, they're not on etsy yet.  I'm trying to get a little inventory built up.  I'm also involved in some Christmas decorating sites, and have promised a few of them as prizes for a contest.  They're fun to make, but they take a long time!



Those are so pretty!!! I hope they do well for you. So, where did you go to school? I am an LSU Tiger myself.



CastleCreations said:


> sorry no new pictures of Ireland...we are also busy planning our spring break vacation...right now our choices are St Thomas or Maui...Maui is winning!! I'm thinking of making the ressies today...I just need to make sure we can get the hotel we want...anywho, got to run and take a shower. We are getting a new sprinkler system put in today, and they just informed me that the water might have to be shut off for a little while...egads..what next.



Wow, Lexie sure is growing up. Maui sounds like a lot of fun. I did a summer semester at the University of Hawaii. Oh yeah!!! Like I really got any studying done. LOL!!! 



disneyin2008 said:


> hudsonsinaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, delurking twice, lol....sorry for the intrusion.....
> 
> But I wanted to let you know that while the Homeschool days are a LOT of fun, if you're not able to go in January or September when they hold them, you can still attend the YES (Youth Education Series) classes.   You need 10 children to make your own "group".....and we simply got ahold of homeschool groups in Orlando and asked if any of the locals wanted to join us (check yahoogroups for Florida homeschoolers then write to the owner privately for permission to post, so far I've never been told I couldn't but it's an etiquette thing to ask when you're joining just to advertise, lol)....the first time we ended up with only 14 kids which was fine, but the second time we set it up in November we had 43 kids in 3 different classes.
> 
> Here's a website about the homeschool days:
> 
> http://disneyyouthgroups.disney.go.com/wdyp/programs/programOverview?page=HSDProgramOverviewPage
> 
> They have a separate website just for homeschooler, but I can't find it right now, sorry.  Besides, other parts of the above link will show you the other YES classes that they offer if you're making your own group.    Email Disney's YES program and ask them to include you in the homeschool mailing, since it appears that the fall 2009 program isn't yet posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. Thanks for the info.
> 
> I'm loving the trip down memory lane. Unfortunately, I don't have any of my earlier creations on the computer. I will have to see if I can scan some pics.
> 
> Ya'll were talking about the hot fix rhinestones. Here are some transfers I bought at Wal-Mart and put on my girls' pirate hats.
Click to expand...


----------



## MiniGirl

Okay, sorry for the huge side ways pic of my stash. In photobucket, it is right side up. Hmmmm.


----------



## PrincessKell

HELP ME!

Ok ladies, now maybe that wasnt totally called for! haha but seriously 

Are you ready? No no its not Im going to Disneyland, but 

I have a date!!!

Ok Im really nervous and on the verge of backing out. I left and opening to be able to get out of it!  He is a super nice guy and we have soooo much in common, but I am scared to all heck. Just something new. Georgia left this morning to go to her dads for the night. She wanted to go, it normally would be my weekend, but she misses her daddy.  

I dont know how to "date".  Help me. Calm me down. I need it. haha  I am really excited but at the same time, just really nervous.  

Ok back to your sewing and reading.  See I almost want to say no and just stay home and sew. Oh man what is wrong with me!?!


----------



## teresajoy

minnie2 said:


> Ok we are off to a DVC event at the comedy club in Chicago!  Well outside of Chicago but still.  I am hoping for some Disney magic on this snowy day!!!!
> I was going to have Nik wear her HM shirt I made her and her petti skirt but since it is snowing she might have to wear her boots and the shirt is black and her boots are brown UGH!  Think any one will notice??  Kyle will wear his Buzz shirt I made for our trip.  I know bad mommy I should have made them customs just for the event but I didn't.  Oh well.



We got an invitation to that! I so wanted to go!!! But, it's a bit far to drive! 



CastleCreations said:


> Hi! Boy we have been busy. I am working on something now...but I'm not sure if it will get done before spring. Lexie and Ireland are in dance class 4 days a week and Ireland is still in gymnastics, so we are always on the go.
> Here are some recent photos...
> 
> Lexie's birthday...she got the DS she wanted, and new bike, and bunch of other stuff and dinner at T-Rex at Downtown Disney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a picture I thought was pretty from a recent day at Epcot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lexie waiting for her dance class to start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry no new pictures of Ireland...we are also busy planning our spring break vacation...right now our choices are St Thomas or Maui...Maui is winning!! I'm thinking of making the ressies today...I just need to make sure we can get the hotel we want...anywho, got to run and take a shower. We are getting a new sprinkler system put in today, and they just informed me that the water might have to be shut off for a little while...egads..what next.



I love the picture of Epcot!!! Lexie looks so adorable!!  I vot for Maui too! 


billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Im home alone till tomorrow am!! In all my years, I have never been alone at home at night!! Im a little askeered!!! Thank goodness my huge 14lbs of fur is here to protect me!! She is fierce!!!! Im a little askeered though!!! If anyone is up late, I'll prob be on!!
> 
> its time to tackle the heart quilt!!! Thanks to all who have helped me with the triangles!!!
> 
> Have a GREAT DAy!!



You will be ok!  
Seriously though?? You've never been home alone at night? When we first got married, Brian worked nights so I had to get use to it pretty quickly. I didn't like it much, that's for sure! 



poohnpigletCA said:


> Auntie is going out of town today so I am going to post the picture of her sharing with the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids had such a good time.
> 
> Now when she gets back in town she might never sew for me again.



What a great picture! She's such a wonderful Auntie! 


fairygoodmother said:


> I'm not gone yet!  I'm lurking this morning!  Shame on you poohnpigletCA.  Shame on you.



UH OH!!!!!  



poohnpigletCA said:


> You will still sew for us, right.
> 
> Is it wrong that we do not go to Disney World until October and I already have outfits planned for everyday. Tell me this is normal?



October?? I would say you are a little behind!  



MiniGirl said:


> Okay, sorry for the huge side ways pic of my stash. In photobucket, it is right side up. Hmmmm.



It looks right side up and tiny to me! 


PrincessKell said:


> HELP ME!
> 
> Ok ladies, now maybe that wasnt totally called for! haha but seriously
> 
> Are you ready? No no its not Im going to Disneyland, but
> 
> I have a date!!!
> 
> Ok Im really nervous and on the verge of backing out. I left and opening to be able to get out of it!  He is a super nice guy and we have soooo much in common, but I am scared to all heck. Just something new. Georgia left this morning to go to her dads for the night. She wanted to go, it normally would be my weekend, but she misses her daddy.
> 
> I dont know how to "date".  Help me. Calm me down. I need it. haha  I am really excited but at the same time, just really nervous.
> 
> Ok back to your sewing and reading.  See I almost want to say no and just stay home and sew. Oh man what is wrong with me!?!



Breathe Kelly, breathe!!! You will go on the date and you will have fun! And, when you come back you are going to tell us all about it!  



Now, all of a sudden I have a strong craving for cookies...   Weird. I don't even really like cookies that much.


----------



## fairygoodmother

teresajoy said:


> October?? I would say you are a little behind!



Oh Teresa, please don't tell her that!  I have a wedding to get through before I can start sewing for her!  Her girls call at least once a week with Halloween or Disney "ideas"


----------



## PrincessKell

Teresa, you know I should have sent ya cookies! I just made 6 dozen cookies for family fun night last night at Georgia's school! hahaha and 2 dozen cup cakes too. I took pictures I will send some cookie love via picture your way .haha less fat no calories that way! bwahahahaha

Ok, Im taking a deep breath in, and going to the fabric store! hehehe that will help, right?? 

I love everyones early day creations. ITs so cute to see all the DIS babies as well babies!  Adorable.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

poohnpigletCA said:


> You will still sew for us, right.
> 
> Is it wrong that we do not go to Disney World until October and I already have outfits planned for everyday. Tell me this is normal?



NOPE!!  I was just putting away our suitcase from a vacation the last week of January ( yes I am a procrastinator) and instead of putting it away, I just packed for my daughter for Disney. WE are leaving April 28th.  I packed  the outfits, the bows and the bling....in my "Disney mind" I figured this was just saving steps.  Want to know what is really SICK????  All of the outfits I put in have been taken to Disney previously and not worn ( the horror!!!)  So this trip is a "one custom per day" and also a "Use them or lose them" trip!  I'm already stressing because I don't have any "princess" customs.  Just Minnie, and Nemo, and Tink, and Wall E and Wishes (oops that was worn last trip, but only for fireworks and pics) and Jesse/Bullseye.  I think I am at 6 customs  I also have a patchwork twirl skirt that was packed last time but not worn, but I need to add an underskirt to complete it.  So there we have it.....7!  ( BUT I really want a princess one, and I have a smocked custom in the works too)  See already I am going crazy


----------



## hudsonsinaf

disneyin2008 said:


> hudsonsinaf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, delurking twice, lol....sorry for the intrusion.....
> 
> But I wanted to let you know that while the Homeschool days are a LOT of fun, if you're not able to go in January or September when they hold them, you can still attend the YES (Youth Education Series) classes.   You need 10 children to make your own "group".....and we simply got ahold of homeschool groups in Orlando and asked if any of the locals wanted to join us (check yahoogroups for Florida homeschoolers then write to the owner privately for permission to post, so far I've never been told I couldn't but it's an etiquette thing to ask when you're joining just to advertise, lol)....the first time we ended up with only 14 kids which was fine, but the second time we set it up in November we had 43 kids in 3 different classes.
> 
> Here's a website about the homeschool days:
> 
> 
> 
> They have a separate website just for homeschooler, but I can't find it right now, sorry.  Besides, other parts of the above link will show you the other YES classes that they offer if you're making your own group.    Email Disney's YES program and ask them to include you in the homeschool mailing, since it appears that the fall 2009 program isn't yet posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is so awesome!!!  I had no clue they offered this!  I am so excited!  We will definitely have to check this out!  Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## 2cutekidz

LOL - Maureen, if you make it with just 7 customs, I will be shocked! 

No!!!!!!  Aimee don't you go posting pictures of you beautiful organized stash!!!  It will give us all stash envy and will put (my) organization skills to shame!!!  Seriously, I could frame your picture and hang it in my sewing area as a reminder of what a nicely organized area looks like!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

PrincessKell said:


> Teresa, you know I should have sent ya cookies! I just made 6 dozen cookies for family fun night last night at Georgia's school! hahaha and 2 dozen cup cakes too. I took pictures I will send some cookie love via picture your way .haha less fat no calories that way! bwahahahaha
> 
> Ok, Im taking a deep breath in, and going to the fabric store! hehehe that will help, right??
> 
> I love everyones early day creations. ITs so cute to see all the DIS babies as well babies!  Adorable.



Kellie,

You have a date and your already thinking babies, girl you move fast.     Just kidding!  Go on the date, it is good to get out.  Just pretend he is a friend and not a date.  You are going out, no big deal.


----------



## lucyanna girl

Thanks to everyone who helped me with my question about bows. I made DD one and she loves it. I'm pretty proud of it myself. I'll have to get her to post a pictures. 

Now I have another question if you don't mind. DD will go to her first prom in April. She tells me she needs a garter. Apparently all the girls wear one and at some point their date removes them (in a ceremony of some sort, at the prom) and saves them as a keepsake. Anyone know what they should look like? It seems that some are quite elaborate and expensive. I have no clue. I've looked up garters on line but they don't look prom-ish to me.

Penny


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Im home alone till tomorrow am!! In all my years, I have never been alone at home at night!! Im a little askeered!!! Thank goodness my huge 14lbs of fur is here to protect me!! She is fierce!!!! Im a little askeered though!!! If anyone is up late, I'll prob be on!!
> 
> its time to tackle the heart quilt!!! Thanks to all who have helped me with the triangles!!!
> 
> Have a GREAT DAy!!


Wendy you will be fine.  Have a nice glass of wine and enjoy the you time.  IF you get nervous you can call me.  I have valium, it works nice and I will share.  



MiniGirl said:


> I'm not Aimee, but here is a pick of mine. Well, actually just part of mine. Sad, I know. I really have a problem. Also, this was taken a while ago. I have since organized it and straightened it up a bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The opposite wall is full of fabric and I have another closet with fabric in it, too.


MiniGirl, that is a very nice room of fabrics.  I think it looks good.  Mine is in a bid.



disneyin2008 said:


>



They are really too cute.  They look so happy.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

poohnpigletCA said:


> Auntie is going out of town today so I am going to post the picture of her sharing with the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids had such a good time.
> 
> Now when she gets back in town she might never sew for me again.




That is a wonderful picture!  Look at the patterns, the beutiful dress and how engaged the children are.  This is very precious and thanks for posting.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Crap you guys.  I am trying to drop a few inches in my waistline and now I am going to make choco chip cookies.  If my clothes don't fit is in Disney I am going to blame you guys for talking about the cookie.    I have been sooo good lately doing Wii every day for 30 minutes, swimming, walking.

Dang!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone,

Im working on a portrait peasant top and was wondering - if I use a stretchy velourish part for the bodice, can I use a fun cotton for the sleeves? does it attach differently????? Thanks for the help!!

I got some of my quilt squares cut out, but decided I need some white flannel -of course that is like the one thing i dont have!!

believe it or not this is my first overnight alone - I know I'll be okay, but I dont like it!!! I get creeped out very easily!!!!! Zoey is by my side though!!! 

If I left right now though, I could still get into the campground and sleep the night there - do I want to do it??? it means an icky potty and coooollllldddd night!!!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Camping Griswalds said:


> NOPE!!  I was just putting away our suitcase from a vacation the last week of January ( yes I am a procrastinator) and instead of putting it away, I just packed for my daughter for Disney. WE are leaving April 28th.  I packed  the outfits, the bows and the bling....in my "Disney mind" I figured this was just saving steps.  Want to know what is really SICK????  All of the outfits I put in have been taken to Disney previously and not worn ( the horror!!!)  So this trip is a "one custom per day" and also a "Use them or lose them" trip!  I'm already stressing because I don't have any "princess" customs.  Just Minnie, and Nemo, and Tink, and Wall E and Wishes (oops that was worn last trip, but only for fireworks and pics) and Jesse/Bullseye.  I think I am at 6 customs  I also have a patchwork twirl skirt that was packed last time but not worn, but I need to add an underskirt to complete it.  So there we have it.....7!  ( BUT I really want a princess one, and I have a smocked custom in the works too)  See already I am going crazy



Do you have any pictures of these customs??????? I would love to see them!!!!! Especially the Wishes outfit!!!!!!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

2cutekidz said:


> LOL - Maureen, if you make it with just 7 customs, I will be shocked!




I will be shocked too!


----------



## eeyore3847

I am on a roll this week... Got a couple more dresses done!! WOOO HOOO
















Lori


----------



## aimeeg

2cutekidz said:


> LOL - Maureen, if you make it with just 7 customs, I will be shocked!
> 
> No!!!!!!  Aimee don't you go posting pictures of you beautiful organized stash!!!  It will give us all stash envy and will put (my) organization skills to shame!!!  Seriously, I could frame your picture and hang it in my sewing area as a reminder of what a nicely organized area looks like!!



LOL!! You just made my day. You are such a sweetheart! I am having a crappy day and this just cheered me up. It looks like a bomb went off in my stash.


----------



## jeniamt

lucyanna girl said:


> Thanks to everyone who helped me with my question about bows. I made DD one and she loves it. I'm pretty proud of it myself. I'll have to get her to post a pictures.
> 
> Now I have another question if you don't mind. DD will go to her first prom in April. She tells me she needs a garter. Apparently all the girls wear one and at some point their date removes them (in a ceremony of some sort, at the prom) and saves them as a keepsake. Anyone know what they should look like? It seems that some are quite elaborate and expensive. I have no clue. I've looked up garters on line but they don't look prom-ish to me.
> 
> Penny



I have to admit, this is shocking to me.  I must be a prude, I didn't even do this at my wedding.  Is it like what many do at weddings?  Garters are used to hold a woman's stockings up, they are placed on the upper thigh.  They are made from elastic and have decorative lace or fabric sewed on top.  Maybe if you make it in her school colors and maybe do something with the school mascot on it (like a button).  Good luck!


----------



## jeniamt

eeyore3847 said:


> I am on a roll this week... Got a couple more dresses done!! WOOO HOOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Okay, you need to stop.  You are making me very envious... my machine is still in the shop so I can't even sew!  These are beautiful and once again you have some awesome fabric!  Did you get these fabrics overseas also?


----------



## eeyore3847

jeniamt said:


> Okay, you need to stop.  You are making me very envious... my machine is still in the shop so I can't even sew!  These are beautiful and once again you have some awesome fabric!  Did you get these fabrics overseas also?



oh thank you.... well the princess fabric is from overseas and is a OOAK dress I am doing... then the other 2 I have been hording that fabric for a few years and finally decided to make something with it!!

Lori


----------



## MinnieVanMom

For my friends, enjoy.





I am trying to sew up fishy shorts for me but DH put tramdock on the alert screen and I am going to go broke.  I just bought a new pair of googles.  I am in desperate need of insulated board pants and a new brown helmet.

Keep me away from the cookie and tramdock please.


----------



## Shannalee724

Thanks for all of the comments about my 1st outfit.  I was VERY proud of it.  I think everyone's 1st outfits look so cute.  Not like first timers at all.



Haganfam5 said:


>



This turned out great!!!



tinashaver said:


> So hear is one of DD outfits but I am thinking about putting buttons in the shape of a bow on top of the mickey embroidery and make it minnie? What do you think? The bottel cap is not attached yet and I picked up some of the mickey head buttons and might put that on instead I did not have a pattern for the top it was CASEd and the pants are Carlas easy fit.



I really like this top.  I saw another one kind of like it earlier, but have no idea how to recreate it.  Did you use a pattern?



PrincessKell said:


> HELP ME!
> 
> Ok ladies, now maybe that wasnt totally called for! haha but seriously
> 
> Are you ready? No no its not Im going to Disneyland, but
> 
> I have a date!!!
> 
> Ok Im really nervous and on the verge of backing out. I left and opening to be able to get out of it!  He is a super nice guy and we have soooo much in common, but I am scared to all heck. Just something new. Georgia left this morning to go to her dads for the night. She wanted to go, it normally would be my weekend, but she misses her daddy.
> 
> I dont know how to "date".  Help me. Calm me down. I need it. haha  I am really excited but at the same time, just really nervous.
> 
> Ok back to your sewing and reading.  See I almost want to say no and just stay home and sew. Oh man what is wrong with me!?!



You so can do it!!!  I know you will have a great time!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

eeyore3847 said:


> I am on a roll this week... Got a couple more dresses done!! WOOO HOOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Lori, Wow, you are hard at work.  It is all so beautiful.  I love the princess fabric the best.  I have never seen before.


----------



## eeyore3847

MinnieVanMom said:


> Lori, Wow, you are hard at work.  It is all so beautiful.  I love the princess fabric the best.  I have never seen before.




Thank you so much.. the fabric came from overseas..... I waited awhile for it.... it is adorable.. wish I had bought more


----------



## eeyore3847

MinnieVanMom said:


> For my friends, enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep me away from the cookie and tramdock please.



Love the cookies...yummy!!!


----------



## tinashaver

Shannalee724 said:


> I really like this top.  I saw another one kind of like it earlier, but have no idea how to recreate it.  Did you use a pattern?



No I just used a rectangle about 2X DD measurements then hemmed the top added ruffles on the bottom then did the elastic sewing... which was my first time. then added the straps was not to hard. I wish you good luck if/when you give it a try!


----------



## tinashaver

Lori you make me jelouse! I need some motivation to get sewing!


----------



## Disney 4 Me

DisneyKings said:


> I love these AK tees!  How did you get the Mickeys so perfect???



It's easy, really. I used the Mickey head pattern that everyone has (I'm pretty sure it's in the photobucket account) and traced it onto the t's. No freehand from me!


----------



## eeyore3847

tinashaver said:


> Lori you make me jelouse! I need some motivation to get sewing!



SEW>>>>>> SEW NOW!!!!!

does that help


----------



## SallyfromDE

angelbaby129 said:


> Hi! My name is Kelly and I've been lurking on your thread for quite a while. My mom sewed when I was a little girl and I would dabble with the sewing machine, but nothing major. Your thread inspired me to make first day of school outfits for my kids this past year. I have an almost 7 y/o little boy and an almost 5 y/o little girl. They've never been to Disney World, but someday we'll get there. I'm a dispatcher at a police department and we dispatch police, fire, and ambulance. I've been reading your stuff for so long that I feel like I know you. Is it ok if I post the stuff I've made even though it's not Disney?



  We love to look at everything! 



hudsonsinaf said:


> Hi all!  My name is Shannon.  I have been following this thread for quite awhile now and have read all 11 threads.  I LOVE what you guys have created!  We are planning our first trip to WDW, along with a day in Sea World, and I am planning on making an outfit for each of my children for each day.  There are four of them - and I haven't sewn any clothing up to this point since over five years ago.  But what can I say - I'm a dreamer   Hope you guys don't mind an inexperienced sewer joining... or one that hasn't been to Disney since I was a year or two old
> 
> Oh - and Heather - I have FINALLY posted





desparatelydisney said:


> Okay, I have been lurking here for months.  I am not creative nor "artisy" and even though my mom can sew anything in the world I never took the time to learn when she wanted to teach me.  Therefore, the hardest thing I have ever made is curtains.  But....you gals inspired me so.....I present my first ever outfit...(sorry it's blurry, she was so happy to pose that she WOULD NOT stand still).
> 
> 
> To all the "de"lurkers!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I did my shorts today and hopefully we can get a picture of both of us posted.


----------



## Tracie

MinnieVanMom said:


> I did my shorts today and hopefully we can get a picture of both of us posted.



love the shorts and the shirt!  You all are going to look so cute together!


----------



## hudsonsinaf

eeyore3847 said:


> I am on a roll this week... Got a couple more dresses done!! WOOO HOOO
> 
> 
> Lori



Oh my glory!  You did all of those in one week?  I love them!  Especially the first one!  That material is just precious, as is your little girl!  It is taking me a week to make one dress - I cannot imagine getting done three!  Thank you for the motivation to get cracking!  (well sewing anyways)


----------



## luvinyou

eeyore3847 said:


> I am on a roll this week... Got a couple more dresses done!! WOOO HOOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Gorgeous as usual!  Your work is amazing.  I am loving all the fabrics you have been using lately, they are so unique.  What pattern do you use, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## goofyisinphilly

You guys make me wish I had someone to sew for.  I am just getting started but all my little cousins are now almost grown.  Well maybe by the time they get married and start having kids, I'll be a proficent seamstress.


----------



## charlinn

tinashaver said:


> So hear is one of DD outfits but I am thinking about putting buttons in the shape of a bow on top of the mickey embroidery and make it minnie? What do you think? The bottel cap is not attached yet and I picked up some of the mickey head buttons and might put that on instead I did not have a pattern for the top it was CASEd and the pants are Carlas easy fit.


This is so cute!!!  I think it's cute as Mickey...but would be just as darling as Minnie!!



aimeeg said:


> Here is my first project- (I thought how hard could it be! It had a zipper!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my favorite recent custom.



You are so incredibly talented!!  I love the Black & White with the Pink ruffles in back!!  That is adorable!!



eeyore3847 said:


> ok, so I have been a tad distracted lately... have not gotten as much done the last few weeks and have not been able to stop in... but here is my latest cute little dress. Love the Zoo animals on it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Great Job, that is so cute.  My DD (4) just asked me to make her one!!



desparatelydisney said:


> Okay, I have been lurking here for months.  I am not creative nor "artisy" and even though my mom can sew anything in the world I never took the time to learn when she wanted to teach me.  Therefore, the hardest thing I have ever made is curtains.  But....you gals inspired me so.....I present my first ever outfit...(sorry it's blurry, she was so happy to pose that she WOULD NOT stand still).



WOW...That is fantastic!!  You did awesome...I can't believe this is your first one!!



Disney 4 Me said:


> My niece's birthday is in March. They went with us to Disney. I surprised her by making a Minnie Mouse dress and giving it to her on the trip. My DD's wouldn't try it on, so DS was chosen. He really got into posing. Here's the dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> Love it!!  Great Job!  Your DS will get you back some day...just remember.  Hahahah!
> 
> 
> 
> Haganfam5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so I made page number 2!!
> 
> I wanted to post the pics of the top I made with the Hannah Montana fabric.  The skirt is in these too.  I just have to say that my daughter is a complete HAM and I need to get her on stage somewhere.  She would LOVE it. I had to tell her I had enough pictures because she just kept posing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> Great Job, and your model is adorable!!
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessKell said:
> 
> 
> 
> this was my first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyones stuff is so great.  I love how most of you were great from the start. I am still trying to figure things out!
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Cow Girl Dress!!  I have some CowGirl material I am making my DD (4) and her 3 BFF's for a play date at my aunts, they all get to ride a horse and have their pic's taken...this is so cute...I have been trying to decide what style to go with...
> 
> 
> 
> Haganfam5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!~That is very true! It is still pretty CCCOOOLLLDD up here so with some tights and leggings it's fine for now.
> 
> Okay, accomplishment time for me.  I SHIRRED!!!!
> 
> I know it's not perfect but it was a first for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (It is solid black. It's kinda distorted in the picture. I think because of the flash.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did a great job, I have never shirred, I might have to try that...I have been wanting to Shirr (?) my daughters dresses rather than do the buttons.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## charlinn

These were the first clothes (other than a couple costumes), that I have ever done.  wow...LOL...I was patterned challenged.  I started August 2008...So I am about 6 months new.  I have been sewing my whole life...but mainly curtains & a couple costumes.  






























I had a thing for fur...obviously.  

And this is my favorite custom!!  I love Carla's Strip Work Jumper Pattern...I finally can use a pattern, but hers are the best!!










I know...I took up a ton of room!!  Sorry...I was reminesing (spelling?)


----------



## LisaZoe

jessica52877 said:


> Okay, HELP again! For all of you that just put your pictures directly on the computer without using a program, do you just not edit them or edit them in a program like snapfish or photobucket? I like to edit mine before they go to either of those places. I just don't find it fast to edit from those programs. I can put them directly on the computer, but  can't edit them from there which I guess is my main issue. So maybe, a better question would be what editing programs does everyone like? I just usually crop the pictures, nothing else.



I use Paint Shop Pro to edit my photos. I'd love to get Photoshop but it's not in my budget range. I was able to get a free download of PSP to try out before buying. I know I don't use all the fancy features it has but I'm learning more and more. I use it for creating most of the line drawings I use for applique as well.



aimeeg said:


> I have joined FA (Fabric Anonymous) LOL. I have come to terms with the fact that I have TOO much fabric. So I have decided that I am not going to buy fabric for 100 days. Yes, I may be crazy and this is harder than Weight Watchers! I started on the 18th. I made my last purchase and it was a good one! Let's say I went out with a bang.
> 
> My 100 mark is May 29th. It is great because my birthday is June 2nd. So I am fabric shopping for my bday. I have so many wonderful wonderful prints that I have not even touched. I am taking the time to use what I have. Although, I am not sure sewing for 100 days will even scratch the surface! LOL



Sounds like a good way to stay motivated - a great birthday shopping trip. I'm trying to be very strict about buying fabric. I haven't stopped completely but I the majority of new fabric is purchased with a specific project in mind AND I only buy what I need. No more buying 3-5 yards when I only have plans that will require 1/2 yard.



aimeeg said:


> This is my favorite recent custom.



Wow, I love the B&W fabric and the pink ruffles in the back are wonderful. I think that may be my current favorite variation of the Feliz.


----------



## LisaZoe

So, here are a couple things I've been working on this week.
















And to show I'm not just doing Vidas or characters , here are some monster initials I did for tees. I'm slowly working through the alphabet. I've even been considering trying to make these into applique patterns for others to use.


----------



## aimeeg

Thanks Lisa! I really do like Willie.  My dear friend Camping Griswalds gave me the pink idea. We were chatting about customs and I told her I wanted to do a SBW. She suggested to give a pop of color. Boy was she right. The back really pops! LOL 

About the fast. Minigirl said it best when she called it a fabric fast! I told my DH tonight and he was not amused for a multitude of reasons. He said why on earth are you buying fabric anyway when you have fabric. Men just do not get it! I also have been buying more yardage because as my youngest is getting bigger I need more fabric for her as well. Lord knows that you have to do the same for both girls! I actually take turns making dresses for them because otherwise there are some very pissy princesses in this house!

ETA- OMG I LOVE THE MINNIE ALOHA!!! That is the cutest thing I have ever seen!  My girls would love Violet too. Great Job! Is there anyway you could let me know what the luau fabric is? That might have to be my 100th day purchase!


----------



## charlinn

LisaZoe said:


> So, here are a couple things I've been working on this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to show I'm not just doing Vidas or characters , here are some monster initials I did for tees. I'm slowly working through the alphabet. I've even been considering trying to make these into applique patterns for others to use.



I love them all!!  Wow...how long does it take you to create one of the Vida's??  It would take me a week-at least with all that applique work...holly cow!


----------



## Tracie

LisaZoe said:


> I use Paint Shop Pro to edit my photos. I'd love to get Photoshop but it's not in my budget range. I was able to get a free download of PSP to try out before buying. I know I don't use all the fancy features it has but I'm learning more and more. I use it for creating most of the line drawings I use for applique as well.
> 
> Photoshop elements can do alot of what photoshop can and is only $80 at Wal-Mart.  It's what I use for designs.


----------



## Tracie

LisaZoe said:


> So, here are a couple things I've been working on this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to show I'm not just doing Vidas or characters , here are some monster initials I did for tees. I'm slowly working through the alphabet. I've even been considering trying to make these into applique patterns for others to use.



Everything is sooo cute, love the monster letters!


----------



## disneymommieof2

We're really starting off with a BANG this time! I go away for 1 day and there are 15 pages!! My goodness!! 
Just looking through I think it was page 7 I was getting inspired and have decided I need to sew or at least cut something out tonight! So that is what I will do! 
Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## revrob

LisaZoe said:


> So, here are a couple things I've been working on this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to show I'm not just doing Vidas or characters , here are some monster initials I did for tees. I'm slowly working through the alphabet. I've even been considering trying to make these into applique patterns for others to use.



LOVE the aloha Minnie!  She is just precious - and so real looking!

The monster alphas are really cool!  I bet you could turn that into an e-book!



aimeeg said:


> Thanks Lisa! I really do like Willie.  My dear friend Camping Griswalds gave me the pink idea. We were chatting about customs and I told her I wanted to do a SBW. She suggested to give a pop of color. Boy was she right. The back really pops! LOL
> 
> About the fast. Minigirl said it best when she called it a fabric fast! I told my DH tonight and he was not amused for a multitude of reasons. He said why on earth are you buying fabric anyway when you have fabric. Men just do not get it! I also have been buying more yardage because as my youngest is getting bigger I need more fabric for her as well. Lord knows that you have to do the same for both girls! I actually take turns making dresses for them because otherwise there are some very pissy princesses in this house!
> 
> ETA- OMG I LOVE THE MINNIE ALOHA!!! That is the cutest thing I have ever seen!  My girls would love Violet too. Great Job! Is there anyway you could let me know what the luau fabric is? That might have to be my 100th day purchase!




I think I need to join in the fabric fast!  My stash is way out of control.  I seriously think it's time for a purge.  I certainly don't NEED any more fabric.  I have also considered making myself get rid of two yards of fabric for every yard I bring in to my collection.  I need to do SOMETHING!  There's just way too much fabric going on here.


----------



## LisaZoe

aimeeg said:


> ETA- OMG I LOVE THE MINNIE ALOHA!!! That is the cutest thing I have ever seen!  My girls would love Violet too. Great Job! Is there anyway you could let me know what the luau fabric is? That might have to be my 100th day purchase!



Thanks, all of the prints are from Michael Miller. The name of the hula girl print is Hula Hut. I'm not sure if it comes in different colorways but the one on the MM website looks like the colors are similar but more saturated than what I have.



charlinn said:


> I love them all!!  Wow...how long does it take you to create one of the Vida's??  It would take me a week-at least with all that applique work...holly cow!



I can probably get a Vida like those done in about 12-15 hours. That does include the time to select the fabric and trims from my stash. That alone can take a couple hours if I'm struggling to get just the right combination.  I've been putting in a lot of hours sewing. Most school days I'm working on appliques or sewing from 8am until Zoe gets home at 5pm and then again once Zoe's in bed. I try to get to bed by midnight but there are too many nights I'm up until 2 or 3am. I'm trying to not work so much on the weekends which is why I put in such long days. Right now, I probably have about 3 weeks of sewing on my 'to do' list and that doesn't include making new designs.


----------



## charlinn

Wow Lisa, That is just amazing!  You are right about matching/coordinating the fabric's...that takes me forever, too!  Well...some day I hope to have your talent!  I have been having issues with my machine when doing just a small applique.  I need a more advanced machine.  Mine was a cheapy at Wally World.  But, it works for now...


----------



## charlinn

BTW...if one wanted to try the Vida Pattern, where would one find it ??  I searched for it, with no luck, on YCMT a few months ago.  I might need to try one.  I just love the way they look.  

Does anyone have any great spring patterns that are new?  I need something new for the CowGirl Sets for my DD (4) & her BFF's in a couple months.  

I wish I could sew all the time!!!  I work full time in sales, so I am on the road most days.  So I do most of my sewing in the evenings & weekends...and sometimes I "work from home"...getting "office work" done


----------



## LisaZoe

charlinn said:


> BTW...if one wanted to try the Vida Pattern, where would one find it ??  I searched for it, with no luck, on YCMT a few months ago.  I might need to try one.  I just love the way they look.



I don't think YCMT has any of the Farbenmix patterns. I got my pattern on eCrater from a seller with a shop named Ruth's Sewing Room or something like that. I looked around the internet a bit and she seemed to have the best price when shipping was added in. She also shipped quickly - which is a big plus for me since I'm not patient once I've made a purchase.


----------



## adoptionmomma4

Hi Ladies!

I have not been on here since before Christmas.  It seems like soooo long!  I finally got a new computer, so I can look at everyone's great customs.  Before when I tried to get on this thread it would freeze up my computer and I would have to turn it off.  It made me crazy.  I have not been able to read any of the last several threads, but started on page 1 of this one.   

2cutekidz you amaze me.  I started reading the first thread about the same as you and you work has become one of my favorites.  It is absolutely beautiful!

I also love all the new dresses Lori has posted today.  I especially love the princess fabric.  It is a beautiful OOAK dress, someone will definitely love.  

I like the stroll down memory lane.  I started reading on the very first thread.  I had never sewn more than a straight line and NEVER finished anything I may have tried to start.  I always called my grandma to finish it.  I made Katie her first outfit in the summer (I believe June) of 2007.  It quickly became an obsession and I like most of you have been known to stay up way to late the night before an event making a new dress.  It is really a sickness  I hope you don't mind to many Katies.

Here are the first two customs I made Katie.  Looking back they are were so horrible, but I was so proud of them! 
This is the very first.  I think it came apart when I washed it.





Her Wiggles outfit which started the need for a themed outfit for every event.





Here are a few of my favorites:
For her big sisters cheer comp.





Halloween 2007:





Disney 2008: 





This is the last dress I made her.  It was for the first day of our homeschool group.  She was going to "pre-school".  She didn't end up going to her class.  We are still working on that 





And finally Katie at her 4th Birthday party.  She will be 4 next week and this mommy is very sad.  She is my last baby and I really want her to stay a baby I did not make her outfit.  I had it made.  I was not in love with the top, but I did like the petti skirt.  When my mom saw her she said "Katie is your mommy ever going to dress you in something normal?"  You can see from the picture that Katie thought she was pretty cute.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

eeyore3847 said:


> I am on a roll this week... Got a couple more dresses done!! WOOO HOOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Everything looks great Lori.  I have that princess fabric too.  I think mine might be a yellow background instead of pink...or vise versa



LisaZoe said:


> So, here are a couple things I've been working on this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to show I'm not just doing Vidas or characters , here are some monster initials I did for tees. I'm slowly working through the alphabet. I've even been considering trying to make these into applique patterns for others to use.




Lisa, everything looks great!  I'd be the first one in line to buy the monster alphabet!  I think it'd make a darling quilt.  Not that I've ever done a quilt...you know but I might one day


----------



## Tinka_Belle

adoptionmomma4 said:


>


The Wiggles I have to say is one of my favorites that you made. I have to agree with Katie, She is pretty darn cute. As for the comment on dressing Katie in something normal, my grandma said something similar to me. I don't get it what is so wrong with dressing your child in custom clothes. Oh well!!


----------



## hudsonsinaf

My sewing machine is starting to act "funky" and I am debating buying a new one.  I would like a machine that is heavier duty, I can applique with, make clothing, possibly embroider with, has a button foot, and perhaps I can machine quilt with.  Does anyone have any suggestions?  I know for this type of machine, I'm looking at a financial investment, but at the same time I do not want to spend a fortune.  I have a feeling now that the sewing bug has bitten me, I will be making more and more clothing.  I prefer to dress my DD modestly, and am finding it harder to do so with the clothing I am finding in stores - yet will be able to do so if I make them - and she LOVES the idea (for now anyway) of me making her clothes.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## my*2*angels

LisaZoe said:


> So, here are a couple things I've been working on this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to show I'm not just doing Vidas or characters , here are some monster initials I did for tees. I'm slowly working through the alphabet. I've even been considering trying to make these into applique patterns for others to use.



Everything is just FANTASTIC!!!!  If Sydni saw that Incredibles Vida she would go CRAZY!!!  That is her FAVORITE movie!!  As a matter of fact, she was watching it tonight before she went to bed!!  



adoptionmomma4 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I have not been on here since before Christmas.  It seems like soooo long!  I finally got a new computer, so I can look at everyone's great customs.  Before when I tried to get on this thread it would freeze up my computer and I would have to turn it off.  It made me crazy.  I have not been able to read any of the last several threads, but started on page 1 of this one.
> 
> 2cutekidz you amaze me.  I started reading the first thread about the same as you and you work has become one of my favorites.  It is absolutely beautiful!
> 
> I also love all the new dresses Lori has posted today.  I especially love the princess fabric.  It is a beautiful OOAK dress, someone will definitely love.
> 
> I like the stroll down memory lane.  I started reading on the very first thread.  I had never sewn more than a straight line and NEVER finished anything I may have tried to start.  I always called my grandma to finish it.  I made Katie her first outfit in the summer (I believe June) of 2007.  It quickly became an obsession and I like most of you have been known to stay up way to late the night before an event making a new dress.  It is really a sickness  I hope you don't mind to many Katies.
> 
> Here are the first two customs I made Katie.  Looking back they are were so horrible, but I was so proud of them!
> This is the very first.  I think it came apart when I washed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her Wiggles outfit which started the need for a themed outfit for every event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few of my favorites:
> For her big sisters cheer comp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween 2007:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney 2008:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the last dress I made her.  It was for the first day of our homeschool group.  She was going to "pre-school".  She didn't end up going to her class.  We are still working on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally Katie at her 4th Birthday party.  She will be 4 next week and this mommy is very sad.  She is my last baby and I really want her to stay a baby I did not make her outfit.  I had it made.  I was not in love with the top, but I did like the petti skirt.  When my mom saw her she said "Katie is your mommy ever going to dress you in something normal?"  You can see from the picture that Katie thought she was pretty cute.



That Katie is just tooo cute!!!  And I always liked that Wiggles outfit!


----------



## adoptionmomma4

Tinka_Belle said:


> The Wiggles I have to say is one of my favorites that you made. I have to agree with Katie, She is pretty darn cute. As for the comment on dressing Katie in something normal, my grandma said something similar to me. I don't get it what is so wrong with dressing your child in custom clothes. Oh well!!




Thank you!  I know the Wiggles wasent to bad. I can just look at it and see so many things I didn't know how to do correctly.  It couldnt have been to terrible, a lady at the show ran me down and asked me to make one for her DD's birthday party.  I did (the one and only I ever made and sold) and she said she could have sold it off her DD's back  

My mom was just kidding with Katie when she said that.  Katie looked at her and said "I don't think so"    She really loves how I dress her.  When she is going to take Katie somewhere she will call and ask me what she is going to wear and to remind me to make her super cute.


----------



## lucyanna girl

jeniamt said:


> I have to admit, this is shocking to me.  I must be a prude, I didn't even do this at my wedding.  Is it like what many do at weddings?  Garters are used to hold a woman's stockings up, they are placed on the upper thigh.  They are made from elastic and have decorative lace or fabric sewed on top.  Maybe if you make it in her school colors and maybe do something with the school mascot on it (like a button).  Good luck!




Thanks. I have to admit I'm not all that crazy about the idea but apparently it is school sanctioned.   I do know my shy DD well enough to be sure she won't wear hers too high up on her leg, she might put it just above her knee but no higher. 

I talked to another mom today. Her daughter went to prom last year with  older boy, well, he was in the class above them anyway. The garters can be very elaborate according to her. Some girls have lace, feathers, beads, etc. 

I'm going to try and find out where they have been getting them around here.

Enjoy all your little girls while you can, they grow up fast.

Penny


----------



## disneymommieof2

lucyanna girl said:


> Thanks. I have to admit I'm not all that crazy about the idea but apparently it is school sanctioned.   I do know my shy DD well enough to be sure she won't wear hers too high up on her leg, she might put it just above her knee but no higher.
> 
> I talked to another mom today. Her daughter went to prom last year with  older boy, well, he was in the class above them anyway. The garters can be very elaborate according to her. Some girls have lace, feathers, beads, etc.
> 
> I'm going to try and find out where they have been getting them around here.
> 
> Enjoy all your little girls while you can, they grow up fast.
> 
> Penny



I had a garter when I went to prom. Mine matched my dress. It wasn't to elaborate. It was blue and black satiny material and had a beaded heart in the middle. I'm pretty sure I got it at a local bridal shop. I'm sure if you stop in there they will have a ton of different ones to look at if you are planning to make your own. I don't think it would be to hard, Alot like a hair scrunchie but bigger. Alot of the boys would hang them on they're rear view mirror- assuming they drove and had they're own car of course!


----------



## Haganfam5

Lisazoe- OMG! Those Vida's are gorgeous!! You must have_ some_ patience for all of that work and detail you put in to the dresses you make. They are just sooo beautiful!!!

adoptionmommy- The outfits are just adorable and so is your little girl! TOO cute!

Well, here it is. My first corset completed.  I cannot wait until my DD gets home from grandma's tomorrow so she can try it on! She is going to go nuts! I just have to figure out whether I want to do a skirt or some capris to go with it. I will see how it looks on her first.  

Oh, I wish you could see how beautiful this Alexander Henry fabric is. The reds just look horrible with my artificial kitchen light. THe colors are so vibrant and bright. We (my dd5 and I) fell in love with it when we saw it.











Sorry about the bad pics.  Well that's another first for me.  I can check that off my list of things to try. I learned a couple of things while doing it and the next one will be even better!


----------



## tinashaver

LisaZoe said:


> So, here are a couple things I've been working on this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to show I'm not just doing Vidas or characters , here are some monster initials I did for tees. I'm slowly working through the alphabet. I've even been considering trying to make these into applique patterns for others to use.



WOW ummm yea your the bomb!


----------



## poohnpigletCA

LisaZoe said:


> So, here are a couple things I've been working on this week.




 Wow that is gorgeous.

Oh Auntie are you back in town yet. 
I do realize that you are still not talking to me as I posted your photo. I just thought I would point out that I am already ordering the striped and bubble fabric and it the hula fabric just happened to fall into my cart before checkout.

Wait that would be an applique (a wonderfully elaborate one) wouldn't it?

Seeing as how you have had about 12 hand surgeries applique would fall into the no hand work category. So maybe I could learn applique. 
Well right after I learn how to sew on a button.

I LOVE the Minnie one, the Lady one Tom did, and the giant eyeball from Monsters~I am sorry I do not remember who did that one. I might be able to make a giant eyeball. I think the eyelashes on Lady alone would send you into hand surgery #13.

Never mind Auntie go back to your regularly scheduled evening.
Tell Destiny Happy Birthday!


----------



## jeniamt

disneymommieof2 said:


> I had a garter when I went to prom. Mine matched my dress. It wasn't to elaborate. It was blue and black satiny material and had a beaded heart in the middle. I'm pretty sure I got it at a local bridal shop. I'm sure if you stop in there they will have a ton of different ones to look at if you are planning to make your own. I don't think it would be to hard, Alot like a hair scrunchie but bigger. Alot of the boys would hang them on they're rear view mirror- assuming they drove and had they're own car of course!



Wow, I was thinking maybe this was regional thing but I guess not.  Could be fun to create.  There is so much fun stuff you could do to really make it elaberate.



Haganfam5 said:


> Lisazoe- OMG! Those Vida's are gorgeous!! You must have_ some_ patience for all of that work and detail you put in to the dresses you make. They are just sooo beautiful!!!
> 
> adoptionmommy- The outfits are just adorable and so is your little girl! TOO cute!
> 
> Well, here it is. My first corset completed.  I cannot wait until my DD gets home from grandma's tomorrow so she can try it on! She is going to go nuts! I just have to figure out whether I want to do a skirt or some capris to go with it. I will see how it looks on her first.
> 
> Oh, I wish you could see how beautiful this Alexander Henry fabric is. The reds just look horrible with my artificial kitchen light. THe colors are so vibrant and bright. We (my dd5 and I) fell in love with it when we saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the bad pics.  Well that's another first for me.  I can check that off my list of things to try. I learned a couple of things while doing it and the next one will be even better!



Oohh, can't wait to see it on her!



LisaZoe said:


> So, here are a couple things I've been working on this week.



All I can say is WOW!!!  If you don't mind me asking... I'm so new to this applique thing (have only done one little cupcake I'll post soon) and just trying to learn.  Are you creating this by hand and using your machine satin stitch?  This is what I did based on Heather's tutorial.  Or... are these computer designs that your machine appliques?  I guess I'm confused because they are so big and absolutely perfect!  I don't think I've seen a hoop big enough to accomodate your designs.  And if they are a computer design, did you design them or is it something you buy?  Sounds like you created the cute monster letters, so maybe that answers my previous question.  Thanks for your insight and sharing your amazing creations!


----------



## eeyore3847

luvinyou said:


> Gorgeous as usual!  Your work is amazing.  I am loving all the fabrics you have been using lately, they are so unique.  What pattern do you use, if you don't mind me asking?



I actually do not use a pattern anymore for the straps and skirt... just simple math.. but the bodice is of course Carla C's


----------



## aimeeg

It actually looks cleaner in the pictures. The real mess is in the dining room which I promised my husband would be put away by tomorrow. I did clean for a few hours a couple days ago so my fabric shelves are looking better. Anyway, since taking this photo and putting more fabric away I have run out of room. I am a little concerned to say the least! LOL You can see why I have am going on the fabric fast. When everything is put away I am going to count the prints. 

My DH was nice enough to help me a little tonight. He was sorting remnants for me. He was telling me the whole time what a waste it was to keep tiny pieces of fabric. We went several rounds. I won!  After that he did his homework and then lounged in the art room. He was supposed to help me but his company was nice. He is sacked out on the couch watching Wall-e right now. My girls say it's a boy movie and will never watch it.  

So without further ado here is my mess . . . 

ps. I did not and will not take a picture of the dining room. LOL I cannot believe I am posting these.


----------



## LisaZoe

Thanks so much for all the kind comments on my latest creations. Although I put in long hours sewing, I still enjoy the creative process and love to have a chance to share them with people who understand the time that goes into them.



revrob said:


> The monster alphas are really cool!  I bet you could turn that into an e-book!



That's kind of what I was thinking to try. I'm working on some sketches for non-letter monsters as well. It's just hard to find time to work on new ideas sometimes.



jeniamt said:


> All I can say is WOW!!!  If you don't mind me asking... I'm so new to this applique thing (have only done one little cupcake I'll post soon) and just trying to learn.  Are you creating this by hand and using your machine satin stitch?  This is what I did based on Heather's tutorial.  Or... are these computer designs that your machine appliques?  I guess I'm confused because they are so big and absolutely perfect!  I don't think I've seen a hoop big enough to accomodate your designs.  And if they are a computer design, did you design them or is it something you buy?  Sounds like you created the cute monster letters, so maybe that answers my previous question.  Thanks for your insight and sharing your amazing creations!



My embroidery machine only does a 4"x4" hoop so all my applique is hand guided. I haven't even tried the applique option on my new machine because of the size limitation plus I don't have any fun applique patterns that came with it. Someday I want to buy a larger hoop and digitizing software but for now I'll have to stick to doing things a bit more manually.


----------



## fairygoodmother

poohnpigletCA said:


> Wow that is gorgeous.
> 
> Oh Auntie are you back in town yet.
> I do realize that you are still not talking to me as I posted your photo. I just thought I would point out that I am already ordering the striped and bubble fabric and the hula fabric just happened to fall into my cart before checkout.
> 
> Wait that would be an applique (a wonderfully elaborate one) wouldn't it?
> 
> Seeing as how you have had about 12 hand surgeries applique would fall into the no hand work category. So maybe I could learn applique.
> Well right after I learn how to sew on a button.
> 
> I LOVE the Minnie one, the Lady one Tom did, and the giant eyeball from Monsters~I am sorry I do not remember who did that one. I might be able to make a giant eyeball. I think the eyelashes on Lady alone would send you into hand surgery #13.
> 
> Never mind Auntie go back to your regularly scheduled evening.
> Tell Destiny Happy Birthday!



First off, yes, I'm back  
For her birthday, we took dd and one friend to see HS Musical on Ice today.  I made cheerleader skirts, and they just wore long-sleeved white tops.  I was a little concerned...Stockton, California is the WORST city in the country overall, and the worst in northern Cali for gang activity.  The color red is not okay to wear.  But they survived.
This is the only picture that shows even a tiny bit of the outfit...the girls had the camera all day  





At any rate, I'm back.  
Karen honey, queen of the glue gun, appliqueing like this is done on the machine...out of little tiny pieces of fabric...which I am not able to cut out.  And it's a Vida...a pattern I STILL don't have.   

LisaZoe, this hula is absolutely amazing, as are all of your creations.  You are an inspiration.


----------



## charlinn

aimeeg said:


> It actually looks cleaner in the pictures. The real mess is in the dining room which I promised my husband would be put away by tomorrow. I did clean for a few hours a couple days ago so my fabric shelves are looking better. Anyway, since taking this photo and putting more fabric away I have run out of room. I am a little concerned to say the least! LOL You can see why I have am going on the fabric fast. When everything is put away I am going to count the prints.
> 
> My DH was nice enough to help me a little tonight. He was sorting remnants for me. He was telling me the whole time what a waste it was to keep tiny pieces of fabric. We went several rounds. I won!  After that he did his homework and then lounged in the art room. He was supposed to help me but his company was nice. He is sacked out on the couch watching Wall-e right now. My girls say it's a boy movie and will never watch it.
> 
> So without further ado here is my mess . . .
> 
> ps. I did not and will not take a picture of the dining room. LOL I cannot believe I am posting these.



I am so incredibly and completly Jealous!!!  I love all your fabric!!!!  I have maybe 1/8th of that...more like 1/32...  I have to show my husband this!!!  Wow...how long have you been a FAB ADDICT?  I have only been for 6 months...so I am just looking forward to when I am at your level!!!  LOL!!  What do you use to wrap your fabric around?  It looks so nice and neat!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

adoptionmomma4 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I have not been on here since before Christmas.  It seems like soooo long!  I finally got a new computer, so I can look at everyone's great customs.  Before when I tried to get on this thread it would freeze up my computer and I would have to turn it off.  It made me crazy.  I have not been able to read any of the last several threads, but started on page 1 of this one.
> 
> 2cutekidz you amaze me.  I started reading the first thread about the same as you and you work has become one of my favorites.  It is absolutely beautiful!
> 
> I also love all the new dresses Lori has posted today.  I especially love the princess fabric.  It is a beautiful OOAK dress, someone will definitely love.
> 
> I like the stroll down memory lane.  I started reading on the very first thread.  I had never sewn more than a straight line and NEVER finished anything I may have tried to start.  I always called my grandma to finish it.  I made Katie her first outfit in the summer (I believe June) of 2007.  It quickly became an obsession and I like most of you have been known to stay up way to late the night before an event making a new dress.  It is really a sickness  I hope you don't mind to many Katies.
> 
> Here are the first two customs I made Katie.  Looking back they are were so horrible, but I was so proud of them!
> This is the very first.  I think it came apart when I washed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her Wiggles outfit which started the need for a themed outfit for every event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few of my favorites:
> For her big sisters cheer comp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween 2007:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney 2008:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the last dress I made her.  It was for the first day of our homeschool group.  She was going to "pre-school".  She didn't end up going to her class.  We are still working on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally Katie at her 4th Birthday party.  She will be 4 next week and this mommy is very sad.  She is my last baby and I really want her to stay a baby I did not make her outfit.  I had it made.  I was not in love with the top, but I did like the petti skirt.  When my mom saw her she said "Katie is your mommy ever going to dress you in something normal?"  You can see from the picture that Katie thought she was pretty cute.



WOW I LOVE everything you have made.  All 4 of your children are absolutely ADORABLE!!!


----------



## LisaZoe

aimeeg said:


> So without further ado here is my mess . . .



I'm jealous of your storage space and organization. I also see a few prints I wouldn't mind having in my own stash.  Of course before I add more, I really need to get something better worked out for organizing and storing what I already have so I can see it all. I also need to purge some of the older fabric that I doubt I'll ever use. It's just so hard to part with any.


----------



## aimeeg

charlinn said:


> I am so incredibly and completly Jealous!!!  I love all your fabric!!!!  I have maybe 1/8th of that...more like 1/32...  I have to show my husband this!!!  Wow...how long have you been a FAB ADDICT?  I have only been for 6 months...so I am just looking forward to when I am at your level!!!  LOL!!  What do you use to wrap your fabric around?  It looks so nice and neat!!!



Thanks.  

I have been sewing for 20 months. So this is over close to two years. I guess in my defense. My girls wear clothes that I make them probably about 4-5 days a week so I do sew a lot. I have to say I am kind of getting sick of sewing Disney stuff. ( I know THE SHAME!) I am looking forward to making just pretty spring and summer dresses. 

Honestly my DH does not care. If it keeps me happy he is happy. KWIM He is in school and his commute sucks big time! He drives a couple of hours everyday to and from work. Got to love Washington DC traffic! Friday he left at 2:30 and he did not get home until almost 6 pm. We only live about 40 miles from his office too. The fabric fast was my idea. I just feel like I have so many beautiful things to choose from I need to use what I have first. 

I fold all of my fabric in half horizontally and then wrap it on cardboard rectangles. It makes little bolts. I really enjoy having everything out for two reasons. The first is you can see what you have to work with and it eliminates buying double. Yes I have done that.  The second is it pretty.  

Honestly, sewing has gotten me through a really rough 20 months. My younger daughter had some issues with seizures around 1 year old. Sewing kept me sane. If I sewed I was not waiting for the next one to happen. Also, my DH really has a lot on his plate with work and school. His time is very limited and designing/sewing is really good for me.


----------



## aimeeg

LisaZoe said:


> I'm jealous of your storage space and organization. I also see a few prints I wouldn't mind having in my own stash.  Of course before I add more, I really need to get something better worked out for organizing and storing what I already have so I can see it all. I also need to purge some of the older fabric that I doubt I'll ever use. It's just so hard to part with any.



Ikea!!! 

That bookshelf was like 30 bucks!! The bigger cabinet was a little over $100. They were both from my Xmas business. They were perfect for all of my supplies but they work with the fabric also. The bigger cabinets shelves are too deep. I would rather have another bookshelf or two but have not been able to justify it. 

By the way your stash is like dying and going to ironwork heaven!


----------



## LisaZoe

aimeeg said:


> Ikea!!!
> 
> That bookshelf was like 30 bucks!! The bigger cabinet was a little over $100. They were both from my Xmas business. They were perfect for all of my supplies but they work with the fabric also. The bigger cabinets shelves are too deep. I would rather have another bookshelf or two but have not been able to justify it.
> 
> By the way your stash is like dying and going to ironwork heaven!



We actually have an Ikea in the state now - I think it opened a year or two ago - but I've never been. I keep thinking I need to make a trip one day while Zoe's in school... and it just happens to be in the same are of Portland as my favorite fabric store. I really should just clear out the books on bookshelves in my room and use those before I buy anything new. Unfortunately, I find it almost as hard to part with books as I do fabric.

Speaking of hard to part with... it's so hard to cut into some of my ironwork fabric and a few other prints that are no longer available. It's silly since I bought them to be cut but I'm always afraid that as soon as use the last of a print I'll come up with THE PERFECT set to make with them... and be unable to get more.

Have you seen the new ironwork colors in red/black, yellow/black and green/black? I'm not crazy about the more muted ironwork colors but those three are on my wish list. I bought 1/2 yard of the red/black for the Violet dress but wanted more. I think the yellow/black and red/black would be perfect for a Minnie or Mickey themed custom.


----------



## PrincessKell

MinnieVanMom said:


> Crap you guys.  I am trying to drop a few inches in my waistline and now I am going to make choco chip cookies.  If my clothes don't fit is in Disney I am going to blame you guys for talking about the cookie.    I have been sooo good lately doing Wii every day for 30 minutes, swimming, walking.
> 
> Dang!



Which is the swimming and walking on with the Wii? Is it really workin for ya?



LisaZoe said:


> So, here are a couple things I've been working on this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to show I'm not just doing Vidas or characters , here are some monster initials I did for tees. I'm slowly working through the alphabet. I've even been considering trying to make these into applique patterns for others to use.



OMWord!! I totally love them all! Love the Tees



Lori, I love that OOAK Princes fabric, that makes just the cutest dress. Love them all.


----------



## PrincessKell

Ok I am back from my date. It was nice, but interesting all the same. haha 
Here I am before going out.. I know you can't see all of me but heck nobody was here to take a picture of my beautiful self. hahahahah bwahahahah




and this is what we drove off into....





 so gorgeous!
We went to one of my favorite places but it was PACKED so we decided to go else where.. another one of my favorite Mexican food places. And we walk in and I am lookin straight into one of my ex's eyes! He was the "one that got away" man... he was with his dad havin dinner. I was blown away, tried to keep my cool. hahaha Couldn't! I was laughing but it was ok we just joked about it and moved on. So that was good. We ate it was good, dinner came fast we talked the whole time. Then we took a drive out to the coast to watch the waves and the storm roll in. I loooooooooove doing that. It ws nice. It wasn't raining like it said it was going to. I was a little bummed about that. But it was nice just the same. Then it started to come down a little and I jumped out of the truck, yep I am a bit of a dork. And he turned up the music and we danced in the rain. hehehe It was cute. then it was time to get back in the truck getting to wet. haha  I got home alittle bit ago. So over all it was a nice night. and I did it!

And just since I am here and we were talkin cookies earlier... here is my cookie making adventure!












enjoy! hehe


----------



## Beka

I found the 1st things I ever used my sewing machine for!


----------



## twob4him

*Lisa Zoe* - Awesome Awesome Vidas and Tees!!!!!!   

*Aimee *- I love your latest creations and I love your fabric stash!!! Thanks so much for posting! I keep telling myself .... someday someday...I will have that much fabric! 

To all the *new posters and lurkers *(window shoppers?) out of hiding.... welcome! Love your great creations!

*Adoption Momma* - It is sooo nice to see you again...I missed that little Katie! She is adorable and getting so big   




I have to go find my first attempts at sewing...hmmmm....



******************************************************

I found this sewing thread about 2 weeks before our 2007 Disney vacation and I made these matching Tee's for animal kingdom...






These are my first attempts at appliquing: (I bought the outfit and the iron ons...I just did the letters)











Then I tried this dress....yikes...










Its fun looking at these old pics...look how young my DD's were..







OK I am off to make breakfast and keep sewing...

Hopefully I will finish the top soon...its for DD10 and its the StepSisters!


----------



## hudsonsinaf

PrincessKell said:


> Ok I am back from my date. It was nice, but interesting all the same. haha
> Here I am before going out.. I know you can't see all of me but heck nobody was here to take a picture of my beautiful self. hahahahah bwahahahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is what we drove off into....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so gorgeous!
> We went to one of my favorite places but it was PACKED so we decided to go else where.. another one of my favorite Mexican food places. And we walk in and I am lookin straight into one of my ex's eyes! He was the "one that got away" man... he was with his dad havin dinner. I was blown away, tried to keep my cool. hahaha Couldn't! I was laughing but it was ok we just joked about it and moved on. So that was good. We ate it was good, dinner came fast we talked the whole time. Then we took a drive out to the coast to watch the waves and the storm roll in. I loooooooooove doing that. It ws nice. It wasn't raining like it said it was going to. I was a little bummed about that. But it was nice just the same. Then it started to come down a little and I jumped out of the truck, yep I am a bit of a dork. And he turned up the music and we danced in the rain. hehehe It was cute. then it was time to get back in the truck getting to wet. haha  I got home alittle bit ago. So over all it was a nice night. and I did it!
> 
> And just since I am here and we were talkin cookies earlier... here is my cookie making adventure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy! hehe



Sounds like you had an incredible time!  The picture of the sky is gorgeous - Don't they say "red sky at night is a sailor's delight?"  I guess y'all are having a pretty day today!  I think it was really cute/sweet for you guys to dance in the rain!   Maybe one day I can convince my dh to do that with me...  I'll have to hint at that for him...  Anyways - glad it went so well and you didn't back out!


----------



## 3goofyboys

LisaZoe said:


> So, here are a couple things I've been working on this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to show I'm not just doing Vidas or characters , here are some monster initials I did for tees. I'm slowly working through the alphabet. I've even been considering trying to make these into applique patterns for others to use.



OMGosh, all your work is amazing.  I especially love the alphabet t's, too cute!  I want to try applique, but I am    !


----------



## 3goofyboys

MinnieVanMom said:


> I did my shorts today and hopefully we can get a picture of both of us posted.



I love these shorts, they turned out great!


----------



## minnie2

MinnieVanMom said:


> I am so jealous, out here DVC means Damn time to Vaccinate the Cows.  I say DVC and the farmer go and grab and syringe
> 
> What was the event and did you have fun?  All I get is junk email to buy more points.


It was fun!  I will post pics soon!


poohnpigletCA- What a cute picture of Fairygodmother!  

PrincessKell- sounds like you had a nice date!  Are you going to see him again?


teresajoy said:


> We got an invitation to that! I so wanted to go!!! But, it's a bit far to drive!


Hopefully they will have another in August which is their anniversary so I think you should plan accordingly!

eeyore3847- Lori everything is adorbale!  i love that princess material!

MinnieVanMom- you and Hunter are going to look so cute matching!

LisaZoe-Stunning of course!  I would love to see those letters as appliques for the rest of us!

adoptionmomma4- Look how beautiful all your kids are!!!  The wiggles outfit is great!  Kyle LOVEd the wiggle OMG I can't even begin to tell you how uch he loved them!  


hudsonsinaf said:


> My sewing machine is starting to act "funky" and I am debating buying a new one.  I would like a machine that is heavier duty, I can applique with, make clothing, possibly embroider with, has a button foot, and perhaps I can machine quilt with.  Does anyone have any suggestions?  I know for this type of machine, I'm looking at a financial investment, but at the same time I do not want to spend a fortune.  I have a feeling now that the sewing bug has bitten me, I will be making more and more clothing.  I prefer to dress my DD modestly, and am finding it harder to do so with the clothing I am finding in stores - yet will be able to do so if I make them - and she LOVES the idea (for now anyway) of me making her clothes.  Thanks everyone!


I love my Brother innovis- 900.  It isn't cheap but it isn't crazy expensive either.  

Haganfam5- great job!

aimeeg;WOW can I come shopping in your stash 

fairygoodmother- You just gave me a great idea of a custom to make for Nikki for DHS!  I even have the pattern already!I think I will make her a HSM cheer outfit!  



I love everyones 1sts!   Ok off to upload my new stuff and the stuff from the Disney event yesterday.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

aimeeg said:


>


OMG, I can't believe the organization.  Please come to my house and hurry!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Hi Friends,

Check out my ticker, we are in single digits now.  Just 9 more days  But we have today still and on Wednesday we don't leave until afternoon.  DS even has to go to school that day for the morning.   

Wendy, how did you do last evening.  I woke briefly at 1:30 am and thought of you.  I asked God to give you peace and keep you calm.

Today is my snowboard lesson.  I have more advance skills than my teacher and today I am taking her in the trees to see if I can turn quicker and get better balance.  Wish me luck.


----------



## eeyore3847

aimeeg said:


> It actually looks cleaner in the pictures. The real mess is in the dining room which I promised my husband would be put away by tomorrow. I did clean for a few hours a couple days ago so my fabric shelves are looking better. Anyway, since taking this photo and putting more fabric away I have run out of room. I am a little concerned to say the least! LOL You can see why I have am going on the fabric fast. When everything is put away I am going to count the prints.




Greatest fabric stash I have ever seen!!! LOVE IT!!!!
Lori


----------



## billwendy

MinnieVanMom said:


> I did my shorts today and hopefully we can get a picture of both of us posted.



WOW those are so cute!! I just got some of that fabric from the walmart that was clearancing their fabric. You guys will look super! I cant wait to see the pictures - what GREAT memories you will be making for Hunter!!



LisaZoe said:


> So, here are a couple things I've been working on this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WONDERFUL!!
> 
> 
> Beka said:
> 
> 
> 
> I found the 1st things I ever used my sewing machine for!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO CUTE!!
> 
> 
> 
> MinnieVanMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Friends,
> 
> Check out my ticker, we are in single digits now.  Just 9 more days  But we have today still and on Wednesday we don't leave until afternoon.  DS even has to go to school that day for the morning.
> 
> Wendy, how did you do last evening.  I woke briefly at 1:30 am and thought of you.  I asked God to give you peace and keep you calm.
> 
> Today is my snowboard lesson.  I have more advance skills than my teacher and today I am taking her in the trees to see if I can turn quicker and get better balance.  Wish me luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Woo Hoo!! You will have so much fun! Where are you staying! What are you looking forward to the most? How does Hunter do in the Parks?
> 
> Thanks, ugh - I just stayed awake, kept checking the boards and facebook, had alot of lights on and the Disney Channel on !! I snoozed on and off - lol!! Thankfully DH had his cell phone with him, and I was able to warn them about midnight that some rain was supposedly coming - so they could pack up earlier before all the camping gear got wet. He said that it was a coooolllldddd night!!!! He and a few others ended up sleeping next to the fire!! Thanks so much for thinking of me and praying for me - I know it sounds silly to some, but I really get so creeped out!!!
> 
> Teach your teacher a few tricks!! I want to see snow soooooo badly!!  Our total so far this year is only 8 inches - I want a big weekend blizzard!!!!!! We have been thinking of going to Niagara falls next weekend to see the snow and the frosty falls, but not positive we are going to do that now - I am concerned about the whole economy thing going on - what should we do???
Click to expand...


----------



## minnie2

Here is some stuff I made for my nephew.  As you may remember I did this applique for Kyle and it was AWFUL well I still hate it!  UGH I think it is the little circles for wheels.  Maybe that is why they suggest using buttons 








This is my nephews outfit to match my niece's round Neck dress.









 I still want to make a bucket hat to match.


----------



## minnie2

Here is some from the DVC event yesterday.
1st up Gene of the Lamp and his buddy aladdin!




Not sure why Kyle is making a face.  My guess is because it wasn't Mickey or Pluto.  Las time Pluto was there and he was kind of bummed he wasn't.

Now we are off to




Where we get shrunk down to 6 inches.  Kyle was a pain in the butt still because he said he didn't feel the pixie dust.  Then the fact he would have to see Tink UGH!  I was not happy with him! Neither was Tink!  LOL
first Tink had Nik twirl because she loved her skirt.  Seh said it looked like a flower and her friend Rossetta would love it




Tink yelling at Kyle because he was being a pain in the you know what!




Talking to Nik




yelling at Kyle some more who has now made it past Tink to the other corner to try to hide








I think secretly He really liked Tink but he wouldn't admit it!  Just look at the smile on his face!




I love this picture!  Tink was so cute and sweet!  We really need to go visit her next trip!

Next is Mickey and Minnie who where shaking their groove thing on the dance floor!








Kyle wouldn't leave Mickey's side!  He fallowed him around the dance floor and wouldn't let any one near him!  





The big Mouse himself!  I love this shot!





Nik doing the Thriller dance and Kyle looking LOST with out Mickey! Can I just tell you Nik rocked that skirt!  Every one commented on it she was loving the attention.  She was always the little show off!  She is a trip!

Sorry to hijack the thread!  Back to sewing !


----------



## eeyore3847

minnie2 said:


> Nik doing the Thriller dance and Kyle looking LOST with out Mickey! Can I just tell you Nik rocked that skirt!  Every one commented on it she was loving the attention.  She was always the little show off!  She is a trip!
> 
> Sorry to hijack the thread!  Back to sewing !



Love this shot of her!!!!! Awesome!!!!!!

Lori


----------



## Camping Griswalds

aimeeg said:


> ps. I did not and will not take a picture of the dining room. LOL I cannot believe I am posting these.



I see some fabrics that need to get lost on the "shore!"  We so have to go shopping together soon!  I can also understand how you are ready to not sew for Disney.  You have been working on Disney outfits for so long, it will be fun to see non-Disney ideas I'm sure.



LisaZoe said:


> Thanks so much for all the kind comments on my latest creations. Although I put in long hours sewing, I still enjoy the creative process and love to have a chance to share them with people who understand the time that goes into them.
> 
> 
> 
> That's kind of what I was thinking to try. I'm working on some sketches for non-letter monsters as well. It's just hard to find time to work on new ideas sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> My embroidery machine only does a 4"x4" hoop so all my applique is hand guided. I haven't even tried the applique option on my new machine because of the size limitation plus I don't have any fun applique patterns that came with it. Someday I want to buy a larger hoop and digitizing software but for now I'll have to stick to doing things a bit more manually.



Lisa,  I have always found your pictures of your creations just fabulous.  I know I totally can appreciate the time that must take.  I for one, hope you never go the machine applique route.  So many people have gone to machines that used to hand applique.  The hand applique has a much nicer look, plus they are origional.  Sometimes I feel like the machine appliques all turn out the same no matter what.  Not that I can't appreciate them, and not that I don't own customs with them, I just appreciate the artistic talent of hand appliques so much more. 



Beka said:


> I found the 1st things I ever used my sewing machine for!




Hands down, most fun "First project" I've seen!!


----------



## charlinn

aimeeg said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I have been sewing for 20 months. So this is over close to two years. I guess in my defense. My girls wear clothes that I make them probably about 4-5 days a week so I do sew a lot. I have to say I am kind of getting sick of sewing Disney stuff. ( I know THE SHAME!) I am looking forward to making just pretty spring and summer dresses.
> 
> Honestly my DH does not care. If it keeps me happy he is happy. KWIM He is in school and his commute sucks big time! He drives a couple of hours everyday to and from work. Got to love Washington DC traffic! Friday he left at 2:30 and he did not get home until almost 6 pm. We only live about 40 miles from his office too. The fabric fast was my idea. I just feel like I have so many beautiful things to choose from I need to use what I have first.
> 
> I fold all of my fabric in half horizontally and then wrap it on cardboard rectangles. It makes little bolts. I really enjoy having everything out for two reasons. The first is you can see what you have to work with and it eliminates buying double. Yes I have done that.  The second is it pretty.
> 
> Honestly, sewing has gotten me through a really rough 20 months. My younger daughter had some issues with seizures around 1 year old. Sewing kept me sane. If I sewed I was not waiting for the next one to happen. Also, my DH really has a lot on his plate with work and school. His time is very limited and designing/sewing is really good for me.



Thank you for sharing!!  I'll have to post my little "studio" pic's.  It is no where as elaborate as yours.  But, I did take the time to organize it a month ago, or so...but as soon as I start working on a project all that work goes out the window.  I sew the same way I cook...I don't clean up as I go. 

That is wonderful that your husband is so understanding!  My hubby is too...but he's currently out of a job (has been since last September), so our finances are tight...and he just hates when I spend any money...fabric or not!!  LOL!!  I try to stock up when there are sales and/or I have coupons.  But, one purchase always leads to another with this!!  

Wow...only 20 months, I am very impressed with your work...you have real talent!  I am sorry to hear of your daughters seizures.  That would be extremely hard to be constantly worry'ing.  

You know my daughter is starting to wear her customs more now...at first she really didn't like trying them on all the time (before I learned to use a pattern), so once they were done, she was just sick of them...but now...She picks alot of the fabric and loves them.  She isn't currently going to pre-school (my hubby's home with her), but I am making some that she can wear next year in Kindergarden!!  She probably puts about 3 on per week...but, I don't know the age of your girls, but Maddy changes clothes like 3 times a day.  I wil be so happy when she's at school again.  I do laundry like you wouldn't believe.  LOL!!  Right now, I make an average of one set a week for her, but recently started taking custom orders, but that is only about one a month at this time.  I so wish I could sew for a living!!!  I just can't see how!!  So for now...it's a hobby and some $ for my fabric addiction!!

Back to sewing now!!  Gotta finish the Big Give Set!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Wow Aimeeg I am in awe over your sewing room!!
You must purchase a decent amount of yardage each time you buy fabric..
I think I may take a sabatical from buying fabric too, although I have less than half of what you have! 
If I can organize mine I can force myself to use what I have.
Or at least only buy supplemental stuff- like muslin for lining or something.


----------



## charlinn

OK...So I am almost ashamed to post my little tiny work shop, but here it is.  It is very small   I usually only purchase 1 yard at a time for my daughters customs, but sometimes, if I think that I can sell it - I will purchase more, just in case!  

I save everyting!!  So here it is...and some day I hope to be at AimeeG's level...truly!!  I took an old Entertainment center we had in my son's room, and rather than scrapping it and speding money on what I really wanted (and it was at Ikea-dark brown bookshelfes on clearance for $75) I re-used this...for now!!! LOL!!  The baskets I had bought a year ago and they really were not in good use...so re-used them as well.  I do have another sewing machine behind this area on a long built in desk where I do most of my work...the one in the picture is set up just do to my ruffling!! LOL!  It is broken, but it ruffles with clear thread...so it works for me!


















I have since purchased some thread and bobbin organizers...but they're not in the pics.


----------



## luvinyou

eeyore3847 said:


> I actually do not use a pattern anymore for the straps and skirt... just simple math.. but the bodice is of course Carla C's


Thanks!  I figured you did some modifications, but was wondering how to get a similair look.



aimeeg said:


> It actually looks cleaner in the pictures. The real mess is in the dining room which I promised my husband would be put away by tomorrow. I did clean for a few hours a couple days ago so my fabric shelves are looking better. Anyway, since taking this photo and putting more fabric away I have run out of room. I am a little concerned to say the least! LOL You can see why I have am going on the fabric fast. When everything is put away I am going to count the prints.
> 
> My DH was nice enough to help me a little tonight. He was sorting remnants for me. He was telling me the whole time what a waste it was to keep tiny pieces of fabric. We went several rounds. I won!  After that he did his homework and then lounged in the art room. He was supposed to help me but his company was nice. He is sacked out on the couch watching Wall-e right now. My girls say it's a boy movie and will never watch it.
> 
> So without further ado here is my mess . . .
> 
> ps. I did not and will not take a picture of the dining room. LOL I cannot believe I am posting these.



WOW!  Colour me jealous!  I don't think my local fabric store even has that many prints.  I need to get organized, even though my fabric would take up like on row of shelf lol


----------



## cerberus

Hello. I am looking for some recommendations on where to buy pettiskirts, Matilda Jane style clothes and knot dresses.
Thanks!


----------



## Piper

I was writing my list of "todo's" when someone knocked on the door.  I answered it and when I came back, here is what I found:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Guess I can't do any work!  Why do cats always lay on what you are reading or writing?

Anyway, I ordered a new computer.  It won't be here until after the middle of March.  I am hoping that faster speed and more memory will enable me to post more.  Right now, this computer freezes a lot when I try to reply or quote (and forget multiquote!)  It is really, really old!  Kinda like me!  I often see really nice things that I want to comment on, but by the time I get the computer to work right--many others have already commented and said the things I wanted to say!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

charlinn said:


> OK...So I am almost ashamed to post my little tiny work shop, but here it is.  It is very small   I usually only purchase 1 yard at a time for my daughters customs, but sometimes, if I think that I can sell it - I will purchase more, just in case!
> 
> I save everyting!!  So here it is...and some day I hope to be at AimeeG's level...truly!!  I took an old Entertainment center we had in my son's room, and rather than scrapping it and speding money on what I really wanted (and it was at Ikea-dark brown bookshelfes on clearance for $75) I re-used this...for now!!! LOL!!  The baskets I had bought a year ago and they really were not in good use...so re-used them as well.  I do have another sewing machine behind this area on a long built in desk where I do most of my work...the one in the picture is set up just do to my ruffling!! LOL!  It is broken, but it ruffles with clear thread...so it works for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have since purchased some thread and bobbin organizers...but they're not in the pics.




I like your stash!  Controlled  Not lilke mine!  Where did you get your dress form?  I would love to find one!

Considering that my stash is "hidden" I think all of everyones pictures are great.  I have fabric stashed under my bed, under the sewing machine table, in the trunk of my car, in my daughters bedroom....well you get the point right?


----------



## charlinn

Camping Griswalds said:


> I like your stash!  Controlled  Not lilke mine!  Where did you get your dress form?  I would love to find one!
> 
> Considering that my stash is "hidden" I think all of everyones pictures are great.  I have fabric stashed under my bed, under the sewing machine table, in the trunk of my car, in my daughters bedroom....well you get the point right?



Haha...in your trunk   that is so funny.  I purchased my dress form at a used retail supplies store in Sacramento.  For the form & the stand I think it was $75.  Which from what I understand is pretty cheap??  I need a smaller one though!!  My StripWork Jumpers don't fit on it!!  Ugh!!  It's more for size 7/8-14 girls...  So I am looking for a toddler size one that is cheap.  But need to wait a little, for it!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

hudsonsinaf said:


> My sewing machine is starting to act "funky" and I am debating buying a new one.  I would like a machine that is heavier duty, I can applique with, make clothing, possibly embroider with, has a button foot, and perhaps I can machine quilt with.  Does anyone have any suggestions?  I know for this type of machine, I'm looking at a financial investment, but at the same time I do not want to spend a fortune.  I have a feeling now that the sewing bug has bitten me, I will be making more and more clothing.  I prefer to dress my DD modestly, and am finding it harder to do so with the clothing I am finding in stores - yet will be able to do so if I make them - and she LOVES the idea (for now anyway) of me making her clothes.  Thanks everyone!



I have a Janome Decor Computer, DC 3050. It's  a good sturdy machine. And pretty reasonable. I think new they are around $400-500. I got mine from someone that had traded it in for an upgrade. So it was less then a year old. I think it was about $300.  



Piper said:


> I was writing my list of "todo's" when someone knocked on the door.  I answered it and when I came back, here is what I found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I can't do any work!  Why do cats always lay on what you are reading or writing?
> 
> Anyway, I ordered a new computer.  It won't be here until after the middle of March.  I am hoping that faster speed and more memory will enable me to post more.  Right now, this computer freezes a lot when I try to reply or quote (and forget multiquote!)  It is really, really old!  Kinda like me!  I often see really nice things that I want to comment on, but by the time I get the computer to work right--many others have already commented and said the things I wanted to say!



Piper, I love your cat. Is she a blue point something?


----------



## aimeeg

I know I have a lot of fabric and honestly I am feeling pretty embarrassed. Most prints are only one yard but some are two. If I make two peseant tops I need both girls. I have to make a six and a two. I have a lot of prints because I do make a lot of stripwork skirts/dresses. I automatically buy a yard or I would have a lot less. I guess now that everything is getting better organized I am feeling pretty guilty. 

Charlin- I love your dress form. I really would love to get one someday. Maybe for my birthday.  

Griz- I love love love love how you keep your stash.  I have always thought it was hysterical.


----------



## charlinn

Do all of you know about the fabric swap??  I missed it!!  Until now.  If you haven't gone over there!  You really should!


----------



## charlinn

AimeeG, please do not feel guilty!!  We are all so jealous!!  LOL!!  Really what better thing can you do than spend time at home with your family, creating lifetime memories with the clothes you create!!  There are much worse things we as mom's (and Grandma's & Auntie's) could be doing and spending our money on.  I may spend more on material now then previously...but the good news is, I rarely buy my DD clothes at departments stores, unless they are components for a Custom I am doing.  I used to spend a ton of money on her clothes, now...I make her a set & sell a set  (well I that is the intention) LOL!!

Don't feel bad!!   You really should check out the Fabric Swap..though...technically, it's not buying fabric  it's trading!!


----------



## Haganfam5

Yup, I'm there!

Well, Here it is. The grand reveal!!!     The corset top and ruffled capris and of course my little ham:
















She Loves it!!!  She will have to wait until it's a bit warmer to wear it though!


----------



## jessica52877

The camarks big give trip report has been started. This was AJ and his family and AJ's wish was to take a disney cruise!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=30433704#post30433704


----------



## charlinn

HaganFam5...that set is adorable...and your model is way too cute!!!  I love her poses!!


----------



## JustcallmeHappy

Does anyone know of any online stores that are good that carry bulk blank tshirts? I thought I had enough Wall e ones made but I don't


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

hudsonsinaf said:


> My sewing machine is starting to act "funky" and I am debating buying a new one.  I would like a machine that is heavier duty, I can applique with, make clothing, possibly embroider with, has a button foot, and perhaps I can machine quilt with.  Does anyone have any suggestions?  I know for this type of machine, I'm looking at a financial investment, but at the same time I do not want to spend a fortune.  I have a feeling now that the sewing bug has bitten me, I will be making more and more clothing.  I prefer to dress my DD modestly, and am finding it harder to do so with the clothing I am finding in stores - yet will be able to do so if I make them - and she LOVES the idea (for now anyway) of me making her clothes.  Thanks everyone!



Have you considered a Singer Futura? It is a good machine, I have the basic model.  It does embroidery, it has a cool button foot.  It has a fully automatic button holder.  I am not sure if it does machine quilting.  I got mine for $500.


----------



## PrincessKell

Haganfam5 said:


> Yup, I'm there!
> 
> Well, Here it is. The grand reveal!!!     The corset top and ruffled capris and of course my little ham:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She Loves it!!!  She will have to wait until it's a bit warmer to wear it though!



Look at that Model posin it up! I love it!   That outfit is super cute. and I can see the brilliant colors in it in those photos.


----------



## Tracie

Haganfam5 said:


> Yup, I'm there!
> 
> Well, Here it is. The grand reveal!!!     The corset top and ruffled capris and of course my little ham:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She Loves it!!!  She will have to wait until it's a bit warmer to wear it though!



Wow!  Love it!  I would wear that if I were skinny 

Tracie


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Piper said:


> I was writing my list of "todo's" when someone knocked on the door.  I answered it and when I came back, here is what I found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I can't do any work!  Why do cats always lay on what you are reading or writing?
> 
> Anyway, I ordered a new computer.  It won't be here until after the middle of March.  I am hoping that faster speed and more memory will enable me to post more.  Right now, this computer freezes a lot when I try to reply or quote (and forget multiquote!)  It is really, really old!  Kinda like me!  I often see really nice things that I want to comment on, but by the time I get the computer to work right--many others have already commented and said the things I wanted to say!


I love that cat.  She is so pretty.  I used to have 4 cats but I am down to one, they have all gotten old and passed away.  Mine always like to sit on my books but they really liked it when I put some fabric on the table and tried to cut something out.  What is her name?  (Or is it a he?)


Haganfam5 said:


> Yup, I'm there!
> 
> Well, Here it is. The grand reveal!!!     The corset top and ruffled capris and of course my little ham:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She Loves it!!!  She will have to wait until it's a bit warmer to wear it though!


Look at her!  That outfit turned out really cute and I think she loves it.


----------



## vargas17

So I am proud to say that I have "completed" my first custom.  I still have to close the neckline and sleeves and I am putting a star near eve on the front.  I think the shirt might be a little short but it is hard to tell.  She is only 15 mo. and still has that baby belly so the skirt kinda hangs a little lower there.  I guess I can always add another ruffle if it is too short when it comes time to wear it.  I had a little trouble with the applique but am pretty happy with my first try.  There are some boo boo's and I need to cut some strings but here it is.  Sorry the pics are big and kinda fuzzy.  I got a new camera and still getting used to photobucket.


----------



## hannah_03

I'm way behind again but everyone's stuff is super cute!!


----------



## teresajoy

I had to turn off my computer and lost all my multi-quotes! I also took some cold medecine and I can't really remember what I was going to comment on either!

Except:

Thanks for the cookies April!!

And Kelly!!

And Kelly, I'm glad you went out on the date. It sounds like you had fun! 

Figures I'd remember the cookies, huh?  



Piper said:


> I was writing my list of "todo's" when someone knocked on the door.  I answered it and when I came back, here is what I found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I can't do any work!  Why do cats always lay on what you are reading or writing?
> 
> Anyway, I ordered a new computer.  It won't be here until after the middle of March.  I am hoping that faster speed and more memory will enable me to post more.  Right now, this computer freezes a lot when I try to reply or quote (and forget multiquote!)  It is really, really old!  Kinda like me!  I often see really nice things that I want to comment on, but by the time I get the computer to work right--many others have already commented and said the things I wanted to say!



Oh, what a pretty cat Piper!!! I love cats! Although, mine are shedding right now and making me sneeze!



Camping Griswalds said:


> I like your stash!  Controlled  Not lilke mine!  Where did you get your dress form?  I would love to find one!
> 
> Considering that my stash is "hidden" I think all of everyones pictures are great.  I have fabric stashed under my bed, under the sewing machine table, in the trunk of my car, in my daughters bedroom....well you get the point right?



    I love it Maureen! 


charlinn said:


> Do all of you know about the fabric swap??  I missed it!!  Until now.  If you haven't gone over there!  You really should!



The link is in the first post if anyone is looking for it. 



Haganfam5 said:


> Yup, I'm there!
> 
> Well, Here it is. The grand reveal!!!     The corset top and ruffled capris and of course my little ham:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She Loves it!!!  She will have to wait until it's a bit warmer to wear it though!


That turned out so cute!!! You can tell your daughter just loves it! 



vargas17 said:


> So I am proud to say that I have "completed" my first custom.  I still have to close the neckline and sleeves and I am putting a star near eve on the front.  I think the shirt might be a little short but it is hard to tell.  She is only 15 mo. and still has that baby belly so the skirt kinda hangs a little lower there.  I guess I can always add another ruffle if it is too short when it comes time to wear it.  I had a little trouble with the applique but am pretty happy with my first try.  There are some boo boo's and I need to cut some strings but here it is.  Sorry the pics are big and kinda fuzzy.  I got a new camera and still getting used to photobucket.




That is FANTASTIC!!! Really, your first custom??? That is just gorgeous!!! And, your little one is adorable too!!!! SOOO cute!!


----------



## teresajoy

Oh, I remembered something else I as going to comment on!

*MARLO*- I LOVED your pictures!!! Kyle is such a cutie pouting like that!!! And Niki looked adorable!!! What fun that was!!! I wish we could have made it!!! I hope we get invited to another one!


----------



## vargas17

teresajoy said:


> That is FANTASTIC!!! Really, your first custom??? That is just gorgeous!!! And, your little one is adorable too!!!! SOOO cute!!




Thanks!!  It took a little while but I am very proud of myself.  It was all of you that inspired me to attempt this.  You guys are soooo talented and great inspirations.  Thanks!!!

krissy


----------



## SallyfromDE

vargas17 said:


> So I am proud to say that I have "completed" my first custom.  I still have to close the neckline and sleeves and I am putting a star near eve on the front.  I think the shirt might be a little short but it is hard to tell.  She is only 15 mo. and still has that baby belly so the skirt kinda hangs a little lower there.  I guess I can always add another ruffle if it is too short when it comes time to wear it.  I had a little trouble with the applique but am pretty happy with my first try.  There are some boo boo's and I need to cut some strings but here it is.  Sorry the pics are big and kinda fuzzy.  I got a new camera and still getting used to photobucket.



This is adorable. I think the shirt looks fine. You do want to see more of the skirt prints. If she grows, and think it's too small. You can add another  ruffle to make it longer.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Beka said:


> I found the 1st things I ever used my sewing machine for!


Those are cute, but the dog in the peas doesn't look too happy about being dresses up.



minnie2 said:


>


I love these pictures and Kyle is cute pouting in the corner.



Camping Griswalds said:


> I like your stash!  Controlled  Not lilke mine!  Where did you get your dress form?  I would love to find one!
> 
> Considering that my stash is "hidden" I think all of everyones pictures are great.  I have fabric stashed under my bed, under the sewing machine table, in the trunk of my car, in my daughters bedroom....well you get the point right?


I'm sorry that you have to hide your stash. I wouldn't be able to find a place big enough to hide my stash.



Haganfam5 said:


> Yup, I'm there!
> 
> Well, Here it is. The grand reveal!!!     The corset top and ruffled capris and of course my little ham:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She Loves it!!!  She will have to wait until it's a bit warmer to wear it though!


That is so very cute. The corset is very classy paired with the capris. I think that when I get my Cardiff pattern in I will pair it with the corset top for an outfit for Jenna.



vargas17 said:


>


Too cute!! Very good job.


----------



## eeyore3847

Haganfam5 said:


> Yup, I'm there!
> 
> Well, Here it is. The grand reveal!!!     The corset top and ruffled capris and of course my little ham:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She Loves it!!!  She will have to wait until it's a bit warmer to wear it though!



Best posing!!!! love the outfit and your Ham!!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

vargas17 said:


> So I am proud to say that I have "completed" my first custom.  I still have to close the neckline and sleeves and I am putting a star near eve on the front.  I think the shirt might be a little short but it is hard to tell.  She is only 15 mo. and still has that baby belly so the skirt kinda hangs a little lower there.  I guess I can always add another ruffle if it is too short when it comes time to wear it.  I had a little trouble with the applique but am pretty happy with my first try.  There are some boo boo's and I need to cut some strings but here it is.  Sorry the pics are big and kinda fuzzy.  I got a new camera and still getting used to photobucket.




Krissy!!  That looks fabulous!!  I love the fabrics you choose for the skirt!  (check your PM's BTW!  )


----------



## Haganfam5

Thank you so much ladies!  I do have quite the poser!  She is just too funny.  She is a boutiquers dream. She loves to dress up and try things on and got so excited today when I showed her that one.  Her inner diva (yes diva at 5!) comes out when she dresses up!  I better just enjoy every minute of it while I can!


----------



## my*2*angels

vargas17 said:


> So I am proud to say that I have "completed" my first custom.  I still have to close the neckline and sleeves and I am putting a star near eve on the front.  I think the shirt might be a little short but it is hard to tell.  She is only 15 mo. and still has that baby belly so the skirt kinda hangs a little lower there.  I guess I can always add another ruffle if it is too short when it comes time to wear it.  I had a little trouble with the applique but am pretty happy with my first try.  There are some boo boo's and I need to cut some strings but here it is.  Sorry the pics are big and kinda fuzzy.  I got a new camera and still getting used to photobucket.



AWESOME job for you first custom!  WOW!  and what a cutie!!

HAGANFAM5-That outfit turned out FANTASTIC!  It looks really good on your little ham!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

adoptionmomma4 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her Wiggles outfit which started the need for a themed outfit for every event.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few of my favorites:
> For her big sisters cheer comp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween 2007:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disney 2008:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the last dress I made her.  It was for the first day of our homeschool group.  She was going to "pre-school".  She didn't end up going to her class.  We are still working on that



Sorry, I forgot to the look at the clothes because you family is too darn cute.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Haganfam5 said:


> Well, here it is. My first corset completed.  I cannot wait until my DD gets home from grandma's tomorrow so she can try it on! She is going to go nuts! I just have to figure out whether I want to do a skirt or some capris to go with it. I will see how it looks on her first.


You did a super job and looks great.



PrincessKell said:


> Ok I am back from my date. It was nice, but interesting all the same. haha
> Here I am before going out
> And just since I am here and we were talkin cookies earlier... here is my cookie making adventure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy! hehe


I am so glad you went out.  You are beautiful and it sounds like it was a nice date.  Also, the cookies are good too!  Now, you must keep dating.  It is good to go out.  I am proud because it is a hard thing to do and you did it.


----------



## Keurigirl

Hi ladies!! WOW this thread moves incredibly fast! You need your very own board just to talk about sewing, sheesh! 

I posted only once a while ago after getting a new sewing maching intending to only do embroidery/applique....but guess what?? I fell into the spell of youcanmakethis.com and ended up making an outfit.  

We're going to Disney in two weeks and will be there over St. Patrick's day. My MIL is making a ton of other outfits but I didn't have anything for the day in which we wear green! So I made something. 

BUT I can't show you because I don't have enough posts.  I guess I need to get busy.

Can I just tell you this is the first thing I HAVE EVER SEWN??? The patterns at youcanmakethis.com are just soooooo easy to follow. It was like having my best friend there helping! YAY!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

PrincessKell said:


> Which is the swimming and walking on with the Wii? Is it really workin for ya?


I am sorry.  I do Wii aerobics, 1st the short run, then the 20 minute step on fast, then then hula advance, then a short run again and if I have any time left over I do the ski race.  

Then I swim in the pool in a harness and do about 15 minutes, then tan and later in the day I walk about 1/2 mile.  Not far but it is outside.  

Today was 2.5 hours of hard snowboarding on hardpack.  We did an exercise of turning in moguls.  I did say snowboards right?  We did this 3 times, 2 in pretty steep black diamond conditions.  My legs are screaming.  But I live to tell the tale.

I also saw a moose and white marmot on the mountain.  

Is it all working?  I don't know, I will tell you if I do ok walking for miles in Disney in a little over a week.  I did gain some weight but it is water so I expect to drop a 1 or 2 pounds before I leave...I hope.

Thanks for asking and sorry about not being clear.  There is no swim on Wii.


----------



## billwendy

Minnie Van Mom - how was snowboarding today?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Minnie Van Mom - how was snowboarding today?



Hi Wendy,

How are you?  How was being alone at night?  Are you doing ok?  What did you do to keep busy?

Snowboarding was hard.  DH, DSS and my teacher all rode with me today.  DH was teaching the teacher and we went up Thunder to a black diamond run.  Now I don't mind blacks but black with mogals on a snowboard is not fun.  The mental stuff kicked in hard and I froze up but there is only 1 way down.  Then we did it again in a lower area of the same run.  I finally said that I can't just do the exercise unless we break it down into little steps.  So we went over to Casper and Wide Open, once again filled with mogals.  I did get the pop turn a few times but at this point I was feeling worked.  So what do we do, we hit the trees.  I went in switch and it was bad but I made it out and into....another mogal field!  My legs were screaming and I actually wanted to get down fast because there was a moose to the right. So I did a heelside slide down to the moose.  It was fun to see it just eating on the trees.  Then DH took off and my teacher and I saw a white marmot with a black tip tail.  He looked like a white mink.  Very cute.  

We caught up with the boys and we back up Casper but then to the left and had a play time.  After that I said I was done, and I was.  I did fall but didn't hit my head.  I was pushed beyond my comfort zone and I tried hard to learn a technique that will help me with making turns in the steeps.

Wendy, thank you for remembering that on Sundays I ride.  I am taking next Sunday off to get ready for Disney.....or not.  If I ride the day goes by very fast.


----------



## billwendy

MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Wendy,
> 
> How are you?  How was being alone at night?  Are you doing ok?  What did you do to keep busy?
> 
> Snowboarding was hard.  DH, DSS and my teacher all rode with me today.  DH was teaching the teacher and we went up Thunder to a black diamond run.  Now I don't mind blacks but black with mogals on a snowboard is not fun.  The mental stuff kicked in hard and I froze up but there is only 1 way down.  Then we did it again in a lower area of the same run.  I finally said that I can't just do the exercise unless we break it down into little steps.  So we went over to Casper and Wide Open, once again filled with mogals.  I did get the pop turn a few times but at this point I was feeling worked.  So what do we do, we hit the trees.  I went in switch and it was bad but I made it out and into....another mogal field!  My legs were screaming and I actually wanted to get down fast because there was a moose to the right. So I did a heelside slide down to the moose.  It was fun to see it just eating on the trees.  Then DH took off and my teacher and I saw a white marmot with a black tip tail.  He looked like a white mink.  Very cute.
> 
> We caught up with the boys and we back up Casper but then to the left and had a play time.  After that I said I was done, and I was.  I did fall but didn't hit my head.  I was pushed beyond my comfort zone and I tried hard to learn a technique that will help me with making turns in the steeps.
> 
> Wendy, thank you for remembering that on Sundays I ride.  I am taking next Sunday off to get ready for Disney.....or not.  If I ride the day goes by very fast.



WOW - that sounds AMAZING!! I think if you can do all that, you'll be fine at Disney!! You must be getting so excited!! How does Hunter do in the parks?

I kept on the message boards and facebook until I just fell asleep - lol!!I was so happy when daylight hit!! Thanks so much for thinking of me!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

minnie2 said:


> Here is some stuff I made for my nephew.  As you may remember I did this applique for Kyle and it was AWFUL well I still hate it!  UGH I think it is the little circles for wheels.  Maybe that is why they suggest using buttons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my nephews outfit to match my niece's round Neck dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still want to make a bucket hat to match.



It is all so cute. 



minnie2 said:


> Here is some from the DVC event yesterday.
> 1st up Gene of the Lamp and his buddy aladdin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why Kyle is making a face.  My guess is because it wasn't Mickey or Pluto.  Las time Pluto was there and he was kind of bummed he wasn't.
> 
> Now we are off to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where we get shrunk down to 6 inches.  Kyle was a pain in the butt still because he said he didn't feel the pixie dust.  Then the fact he would have to see Tink UGH!  I was not happy with him! Neither was Tink!  LOL
> first Tink had Nik twirl because she loved her skirt.  Seh said it looked like a flower and her friend Rossetta would love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tink yelling at Kyle because he was being a pain in the you know what!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talking to Nik
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yelling at Kyle some more who has now made it past Tink to the other corner to try to hide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think secretly He really liked Tink but he wouldn't admit it!  Just look at the smile on his face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this picture!  Tink was so cute and sweet!  We really need to go visit her next trip!
> 
> Next is Mickey and Minnie who where shaking their groove thing on the dance floor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kyle wouldn't leave Mickey's side!  He fallowed him around the dance floor and wouldn't let any one near him!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big Mouse himself!  I love this shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik doing the Thriller dance and Kyle looking LOST with out Mickey! Can I just tell you Nik rocked that skirt!  Every one commented on it she was loving the attention.  She was always the little show off!  She is a trip!
> 
> Sorry to hijack the thread!  Back to sewing !


Thank you for posting the pictures.  It all looks so much fun.  Did they try to get you to buy more points?  The characters are great!  It looks like a good time was had.  The kids clothes look great and your boy reminds me of my DSS who acts like he is not thrilled but loves the princess.  Do they do the events often?   Do they give you drinks?  Niki is super dancing!  I am happy you had fun and shared the pictures with us.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

charlinn said:


> OK...So I am almost ashamed to post my little tiny work shop, but here it is.  It is very small   I usually only purchase 1 yard at a time for my daughters customs, but sometimes, if I think that I can sell it - I will purchase more, just in case!
> 
> I save everyting!!  So here it is...and some day I hope to be at AimeeG's level...truly!!  I took an old Entertainment center we had in my son's room, and rather than scrapping it and speding money on what I really wanted (and it was at Ikea-dark brown bookshelfes on clearance for $75) I re-used this...for now!!! LOL!!  The baskets I had bought a year ago and they really were not in good use...so re-used them as well.  I do have another sewing machine behind this area on a long built in desk where I do most of my work...the one in the picture is set up just do to my ruffling!! LOL!  It is broken, but it ruffles with clear thread...so it works for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have since purchased some thread and bobbin organizers...but they're not in the pics.



Ok, you are also very organized and can come over to my house anytime to organize here.  It looks very very neat.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Piper said:


> I was writing my list of "todo's" when someone knocked on the door.  I answered it and when I came back, here is what I found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I can't do any work!  Why do cats always lay on what you are reading or writing?
> 
> Anyway, I ordered a new computer.  It won't be here until after the middle of March.  I am hoping that faster speed and more memory will enable me to post more.  Right now, this computer freezes a lot when I try to reply or quote (and forget multiquote!)  It is really, really old!  Kinda like me!  I often see really nice things that I want to comment on, but by the time I get the computer to work right--many others have already commented and said the things I wanted to say!



Piper, have you seen the pictures of HK, (Hunter's Kitten)  I think we have twin cats.  What is your cat's name?  She or He?  And yes they always lay on what you need to be doing.  HK is always on the material, patterns sewing table.  She is just that way.  Very very cute kitty.

What kind of computer did you get?  What are the spec's?  Make sure you do backups and also keep it clean.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

vargas17 said:


>


That is a great first outfit and she is adorable.

Ok, I am finally caught up!  Sorry for all the posts but I can't stack very many things because I forget.  This is a very fast board and going out for the day makes it hard to catch up.  

Have a great nite.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> WOW - that sounds AMAZING!! I think if you can do all that, you'll be fine at Disney!! You must be getting so excited!! How does Hunter do in the parks?
> 
> I kept on the message boards and facebook until I just fell asleep - lol!!I was so happy when daylight hit!! Thanks so much for thinking of me!



Wendy,  I woke and thought of you being alone so I just asked God to give you peace and keep you calm.  I am sorry you were awake most of the night.  Do you feel ok today?  It sounds like you kept busy and made good use of your time.  That helps it go by fast.  I get creeped out being alone here because there is nothing where I live.  I hear every sound the house makes.  It is creepy so you did great.

Hunter in the parks???  I can't go in with big expectations but we work hard on ABA programs about staying on my leg or in his stroller.  He knows the drill but still if he sees something he is lightening fast and I can't catch him.  He is also small so if it is a parade I can't see him if he works his way up front.

Wendy, I love disney so much with Hunter because for the short period of time it seems that the autism fades and  he is more like all the little kids in Disney, just happy to be there, melting down and all the things that the NT's do.  For a period in time, we fit into the world.  I guess that is why there is Disney because it is for dreamers.  I am sorry, I can't put it down in words how special it is to us.  Hunter was speaking like a normal toddler develops, he could say please, thank you, no, yes.  Little word and one day he woke up and it was all gone.  He didn't speak, he didn't look at me, I never heard I love you mommy.  But we went to Disney and out of the blue after a year, on the bus he starts to sing.  Only 1 time "Bus, Bus, Bus, Bus, my bus".  That was it!  Right then and there I knew he could speak again but we just didn't have the right way to make it come out.  But at Disney my little boy spoke again.  

Now, with so many trips back he is a chatter box.  He is very polite and starts everything with "excuse me, I have to tell you something".  It was an ABA program but program or not, he speaks.  

Wendy, thank you for asking about Hunter in the parks.  It is very dear to my  heart and why we keep going back to Disney.  It is an escape, a dream, and for short time, we are normal.


----------



## Piper

MinnieVanMom said:


> Piper, have you seen the pictures of HK, (Hunter's Kitten) I think we have twin cats. What is your cat's name? She or He? And yes they always lay on what you need to be doing. HK is always on the material, patterns sewing table. She is just that way. Very very cute kitty.
> 
> What kind of computer did you get? What are the spec's? Make sure you do backups and also keep it clean.


 

Thanks for all the comments on my cat. Her name is Mai Li and she is a blue point Siamese. She is very tiny (finally weighs 5 lbs and she is almost 2 years old.) The tablet she is laying on is 5" X 7"--so you can see how small she is! She was a rescue and you should have seen how tiny she was at approx 8 weeks when she was dumped at a friend's house. The vet says her former owner was probably a backyard breeder who thought she wouldn't live and just dumped her.

My computer is a Dell and has: Inspiron 530 Intel Core2 processor Q6600 (2.40Ghz 1066FSB) w/Quad Core Technology and 8MB cache and a 4GB at DDR SDRAM 800MHz 

I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Haganfam5

Piper said:


> Thanks for all the comments on my cat. Her name is Mai Li and she is a blue point Siamese. She is very tiny (finally weighs 5 lbs and she is almost 2 years old.) The tablet she is laying on is 5" X 7"--so you can see how small she is! She was a rescue and you should have seen how tiny she was at approx 8 weeks when she was dumped at a friend's house. The vet says her former owner was probably a backyard breeder who thought she wouldn't live and just dumped her.
> 
> My computer is a Dell and has: Inspiron 530 Intel Core2 processor Q6600 (2.40Ghz 1066FSB) w/Quad Core Technology and 8MB cache and a 4GB at DDR SDRAM 800MHz
> 
> I can't wait to get it!




She is just beautiful!  My cousin also has two siamese that are rescues. She says they are like little doggies trapped in kitty bodies.  Just full of love.
Yours must be just the sweetest little darling.  She is too adorable!


----------



## aimeeg

MinnieVanMom said:


> Wendy,  I woke and thought of you being alone so I just asked God to give you peace and keep you calm.  I am sorry you were awake most of the night.  Do you feel ok today?  It sounds like you kept busy and made good use of your time.  That helps it go by fast.  I get creeped out being alone here because there is nothing where I live.  I hear every sound the house makes.  It is creepy so you did great.
> 
> Hunter in the parks???  I can't go in with big expectations but we work hard on ABA programs about staying on my leg or in his stroller.  He knows the drill but still if he sees something he is lightening fast and I can't catch him.  He is also small so if it is a parade I can't see him if he works his way up front.
> 
> Wendy, I love disney so much with Hunter because for the short period of time it seems that the autism fades and  he is more like all the little kids in Disney, just happy to be there, melting down and all the things that the NT's do.  For a period in time, we fit into the world.  I guess that is why there is Disney because it is for dreamers.  I am sorry, I can't put it down in words how special it is to us.  Hunter was speaking like a normal toddler develops, he could say please, thank you, no, yes.  Little word and one day he woke up and it was all gone.  He didn't speak, he didn't look at me, I never heard I love you mommy.  But we went to Disney and out of the blue after a year, on the bus he starts to sing.  Only 1 time "Bus, Bus, Bus, Bus, my bus".  That was it!  Right then and there I knew he could speak again but we just didn't have the right way to make it come out.  But at Disney my little boy spoke again.
> 
> Now, with so many trips back he is a chatter box.  He is very polite and starts everything with "excuse me, I have to tell you something".  It was an ABA program but program or not, he speaks.
> 
> Wendy, thank you for asking about Hunter in the parks.  It is very dear to my  heart and why we keep going back to Disney.  It is an escape, a dream, and for short time, we are normal.



It was so very touching to read about Hunter. I think I would have the same feelings if he was my son! My first cousin Bryan's son Bowen is autistic. Growing up we were all so close that it's not Aimee it's Aunt Aimee. Anyway, Bryan started a foundation for families dealing with Autism. Here is the website to the foundation. How cute is Bo???? 

http://www.bowenfoundation.org/home.asp

I know it is the I love yous that they want to hear more than anything else in the whole world!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Keurigirl said:


> Hi ladies!! WOW this thread moves incredibly fast! You need your very own board just to talk about sewing, sheesh!
> 
> I posted only once a while ago after getting a new sewing maching intending to only do embroidery/applique....but guess what?? I fell into the spell of youcanmakethis.com and ended up making an outfit.
> 
> We're going to Disney in two weeks and will be there over St. Patrick's day. My MIL is making a ton of other outfits but I didn't have anything for the day in which we wear green! So I made something.
> 
> BUT I can't show you because I don't have enough posts.  I guess I need to get busy.
> 
> Can I just tell you this is the first thing I HAVE EVER SEWN??? The patterns at youcanmakethis.com are just soooooo easy to follow. It was like having my best friend there helping! YAY!



Well, get that post count up so you can post some pictures!!  Do a countdown, tell us a bit about yourself in each post!  We need pictures!!


----------



## twob4him

Piper said:


> I was writing my list of "todo's" when someone knocked on the door.  I answered it and when I came back, here is what I found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I can't do any work!  Why do cats always lay on what you are reading or writing?
> 
> Anyway, I ordered a new computer.  It won't be here until after the middle of March.  I am hoping that faster speed and more memory will enable me to post more.  Right now, this computer freezes a lot when I try to reply or quote (and forget multiquote!)  It is really, really old!  Kinda like me!  I often see really nice things that I want to comment on, but by the time I get the computer to work right--many others have already commented and said the things I wanted to say!


What a pretty kitty kat!  



aimeeg said:


> I know I have a lot of fabric and honestly I am feeling pretty embarrassed. Most prints are only one yard but some are two. If I make two peseant tops I need both girls. I have to make a six and a two. I have a lot of prints because I do make a lot of stripwork skirts/dresses. I automatically buy a yard or I would have a lot less. I guess now that everything is getting better organized I am feeling pretty guilty.
> 
> Charlin- I love your dress form. I really would love to get one someday. Maybe for my birthday.
> 
> Griz- I love love love love how you keep your stash.  I have always thought it was hysterical.


Please don't feel embarassed...I think its great that you have fabric and you will use it all eventually! Plus you are using some of it for your business? And as you said, it keeps you busy and happy. Same here! I would rather sew than sit and watch tv.



teresajoy said:


> I had to turn off my computer and lost all my multi-quotes! I also took some cold medecine and I can't really remember what I was going to comment on either!
> 
> Except:
> 
> Thanks for the cookies April!!
> 
> And Kelly!!
> 
> And Kelly, I'm glad you went out on the date. It sounds like you had fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figures I'd remember the cookies, huh?
Click to expand...

Oh this cracked me up....


And Kelly...the cookies were delicious!!! Teresa and I finished them off!
And you looked beautiful for your date! Let us know if you want us to house sit again....after you make cookies of course!


*************************************************

I am still working on my DD's Step Sister top. So I sewed the word "Anastatia" on my DD10's top. Do you see anything wrong with that????  



Oh the seam ripper is my friend


----------



## PrincessKell

MinnieVanMom said:


> I am sorry.  I do Wii aerobics, 1st the short run, then the 20 minute step on fast, then then hula advance, then a short run again and if I have any time left over I do the ski race.
> 
> Then I swim in the pool in a harness and do about 15 minutes, then tan and later in the day I walk about 1/2 mile.  Not far but it is outside.
> 
> Today was 2.5 hours of hard snowboarding on hardpack.  We did an exercise of turning in moguls.  I did say snowboards right?  We did this 3 times, 2 in pretty steep black diamond conditions.  My legs are screaming.  But I live to tell the tale.
> 
> I also saw a moose and white marmot on the mountain.
> 
> Is it all working?  I don't know, I will tell you if I do ok walking for miles in Disney in a little over a week.  I did gain some weight but it is water so I expect to drop a 1 or 2 pounds before I leave...I hope.
> 
> Thanks for asking and sorry about not being clear.  There is no swim on Wii.



Wow, you do a lot. I need to get my butt in gear and do that myself.  I want to get the Wii fit, and they are coming out with a new one I saw at Game Stop.  Of course....once my ankle is much better! HA!   

Um....is YCMT down tonight? I have been trying to get there to have Georgia pick which dress she wants me to make for St. Patty's day but it won't load for me. anyone else having this issue?


----------



## jessica52877

I thought you'll were chatty today but guess I wasn't as far behind as I thought! 

I finished up my trip report this evening. Maybe I'll go back and work on December or October!


----------



## abc123mom

PrincessKell said:


> Um....is YCMT down tonight? I have been trying to get there to have Georgia pick which dress she wants me to make for St. Patty's day but it won't load for me. anyone else having this issue?



I've been trying to get on there too...with no luck.  Must be they are working on it.  Perhaps adding new, fabulous patterns!


----------



## adoptionmomma4

MinnieVanMom said:


> Sorry, I forgot to the look at the clothes because you family is too darn cute.



Thank you all for the nice comments on my outfits and my kiddo's.  I think they are pretty cute  I always tell them that God made them cute for a reason  They are so much fun, but they can be exhausting!  Last night I was going to take them to dinner and told everyone get cleaned up to go out to eat.  Justin (my little blonde) came downstairs dressed as a ninja.  The best part was he was wearing snake skin cowboy boots he bought from a yard sale with his ninja pants tucked down inside them  I just laughed and took him like that!  Katie was wearing a white fur coat with a purple boa and a fancy nancy purse.  Leanne didn't want to walk in with us she was so embarrassed.  We got a few looks, but what are you gonna do?  

AimeeG- you had posted on a thread a long time ago about ballet shoes and a place you order them online.  I need a pair for Miss. Katie she is starting dance tomorrow.  I bought a pair on clearance at target, but they are a bit tight.  I think they will work for one week, but I need to order her a pair asap.  They are pretty strict on dress code.  Thanks!


----------



## billwendy

MinnieVanMom said:


> Wendy,  I woke and thought of you being alone so I just asked God to give you peace and keep you calm.  I am sorry you were awake most of the night.  Do you feel ok today?  It sounds like you kept busy and made good use of your time.  That helps it go by fast.  I get creeped out being alone here because there is nothing where I live.  I hear every sound the house makes.  It is creepy so you did great.
> 
> Hunter in the parks???  I can't go in with big expectations but we work hard on ABA programs about staying on my leg or in his stroller.  He knows the drill but still if he sees something he is lightening fast and I can't catch him.  He is also small so if it is a parade I can't see him if he works his way up front.
> 
> Wendy, I love disney so much with Hunter because for the short period of time it seems that the autism fades and  he is more like all the little kids in Disney, just happy to be there, melting down and all the things that the NT's do.  For a period in time, we fit into the world.  I guess that is why there is Disney because it is for dreamers.  I am sorry, I can't put it down in words how special it is to us.  Hunter was speaking like a normal toddler develops, he could say please, thank you, no, yes.  Little word and one day he woke up and it was all gone.  He didn't speak, he didn't look at me, I never heard I love you mommy.  But we went to Disney and out of the blue after a year, on the bus he starts to sing.  Only 1 time "Bus, Bus, Bus, Bus, my bus".  That was it!  Right then and there I knew he could speak again but we just didn't have the right way to make it come out.  But at Disney my little boy spoke again.
> 
> Now, with so many trips back he is a chatter box.  He is very polite and starts everything with "excuse me, I have to tell you something".  It was an ABA program but program or not, he speaks.
> 
> Wendy, thank you for asking about Hunter in the parks.  It is very dear to my  heart and why we keep going back to Disney.  It is an escape, a dream, and for short time, we are normal.



Disney is such a great place where we all can just have a good time - Im glad Hunter enjoys it so much - some kids with Autism have a difficult time because it is not their usual routine and the noises, smells etc. Do you put some type of ID on him in case he gets away, or will he speak to a cast member to tell his name? Is your DH coming too? Im so excited for you guys!!

I think you might remember that I am an Occupational Therapist...well a while ago, 2 of my patients (they were 2 of triplets that had Cerebral Palsy) moved to Florida right near disney. Well, we were great friends, and they loved DH too, so they talked their mom into letting them come to Disney and leaving me and DH with the 3 of them for the day - they were both able to walk with forearm crutches, but for the long distances they needed their wheelchairs. It really was a different experience - but they could just be little kids there - totally cool!!! I work with alot of kids with Autism, and am always trying to figure out what will let me into their world, even if just for a moment.....so am always interested in hearing what different kids reactions are!!!

HAVE A GREAT TRIP!!!


----------



## karamat

poohnpigletCA said:


> Wow that is gorgeous.
> 
> Oh Auntie are you back in town yet.
> I do realize that you are still not talking to me as I posted your photo. I just thought I would point out that I am already ordering the striped and bubble fabric and it the hula fabric just happened to fall into my cart before checkout.



OHHH... where did you find the bubble fabric?  I've been looking for some for a quilt I want to make.


----------



## Keurigirl

> Um....is YCMT down tonight?


  I think so! SWAKembroidery is down too and they are sister sites. GAH!! I need a new pattern!  LOL

Anyone have a pattern or good tutorial for making a little head kerchief for little girls? I can figure it out myself, probably, but it would be nice to have some photos. 

Where do you guys get most of your fabric? I've hit up JoAnne's enough now! I need new stuff.


----------



## Keurigirl

Oh, and to tell you all a little about me: 

I'm 30, a wife and mom to one little girl (Abby, just turned 2) and we live near Seattle, WA. I'm a child/family photographer by trade (stephaniecombs dot com since I can't post a link yet). I love everything crafty and have lots of hobbies, and sewing is my new love! 

We leave for Disneyworld in two weeks and are taking my grandmother to help babysit my daughter. I'm very excited to go. We've been to DW only once before, although we visit DL about twice a year.


----------



## Keurigirl

Oh, AND you ladies are so talented! I thank you all for that huge giant first post full of great information. It's helped me so much!


----------



## aimeeg

adoptionmomma4 said:


> Thank you all for the nice comments on my outfits and my kiddo's.  I think they are pretty cute  I always tell them that God made them cute for a reason  They are so much fun, but they can be exhausting!  Last night I was going to take them to dinner and told everyone get cleaned up to go out to eat.  Justin (my little blonde) came downstairs dressed as a ninja.  The best part was he was wearing snake skin cowboy boots he bought from a yard sale with his ninja pants tucked down inside them  I just laughed and took him like that!  Katie was wearing a white fur coat with a purple boa and a fancy nancy purse.  Leanne didn't want to walk in with us she was so embarrassed.  We got a few looks, but what are you gonna do?
> 
> AimeeG- you had posted on a thread a long time ago about ballet shoes and a place you order them online.  I need a pair for Miss. Katie she is starting dance tomorrow.  I bought a pair on clearance at target, but they are a bit tight.  I think they will work for one week, but I need to order her a pair asap.  They are pretty strict on dress code.  Thanks!



I cannot wait to hear how Katie does at her dance class.  www.discountdance.com is great. I like the Capezio Daisies but I bought DD2 a pair of Bloch for Christmas. They are just as nice.  They are not too expensive compared to the Payless slippers and they are so much nicer!


----------



## 2manyprincesses

vargas17 said:


>



So one of my daughters walked by as I was looking at this cute outfit earlier and said, "Mommy!  You need to make one of those for YOU!!"  (I LOVE Wall E and especially "eeevah")

So....if you see a 30ish woman walking around WDW with that on, it's ME!!   Make sure you say hi!! 

And your daughter is so cute, by the way!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

adoptionmomma4 said:


> Thank you all for the nice comments on my outfits and my kiddo's.  I think they are pretty cute  I always tell them that God made them cute for a reason  They are so much fun, but they can be exhausting!  Last night I was going to take them to dinner and told everyone get cleaned up to go out to eat.  Justin (my little blonde) came downstairs dressed as a ninja.  The best part was he was wearing snake skin cowboy boots he bought from a yard sale with his ninja pants tucked down inside them  I just laughed and took him like that!  Katie was wearing a white fur coat with a purple boa and a fancy nancy purse.  Leanne didn't want to walk in with us she was so embarrassed.  We got a few looks, but what are you gonna do?
> 
> AimeeG- you had posted on a thread a long time ago about ballet shoes and a place you order them online.  I need a pair for Miss. Katie she is starting dance tomorrow.  I bought a pair on clearance at target, but they are a bit tight.  I think they will work for one week, but I need to order her a pair asap.  They are pretty strict on dress code.  Thanks!


That is too cute. I love you took them to the restaurant the way they wanted to go. That reminds me of one of Fancy Nancy's books. 



Keurigirl said:


> I think so! SWAKembroidery is down too and they are sister sites. GAH!! I need a new pattern!  LOL
> 
> Anyone have a pattern or good tutorial for making a little head kerchief for little girls? I can figure it out myself, probably, but it would be nice to have some photos.
> 
> Where do you guys get most of your fabric? I've hit up JoAnne's enough now! I need new stuff.


They are very much sister sites. The two sites are run by a set of twins! How cool is that?


----------



## vargas17

2manyprincesses said:


> So one of my daughters walked by as I was looking at this cute outfit earlier and said, "Mommy!  You need to make one of those for YOU!!"  (I LOVE Wall E and especially "eeevah")
> 
> So....if you see a 30ish woman walking around WDW with that on, it's ME!!   Make sure you say hi!!
> 
> And your daughter is so cute, by the way!




Thanks!!!  Every time my ds saw me working on it he kept asking if it was for him.  I told him it was for his sister and that I was having a special one made for him.  He got a little upset and walked away   I am planning on a matching shirt for me and dh as well.  Wall-E is watched at least once a day at our house.


----------



## jeniamt

aimeeg said:


> It actually looks cleaner in the pictures. The real mess is in the dining room which I promised my husband would be put away by tomorrow. I did clean for a few hours a couple days ago so my fabric shelves are looking better. Anyway, since taking this photo and putting more fabric away I have run out of room. I am a little concerned to say the least! LOL You can see why I have am going on the fabric fast. When everything is put away I am going to count the prints.
> 
> My DH was nice enough to help me a little tonight. He was sorting remnants for me. He was telling me the whole time what a waste it was to keep tiny pieces of fabric. We went several rounds. I won!  After that he did his homework and then lounged in the art room. He was supposed to help me but his company was nice. He is sacked out on the couch watching Wall-e right now. My girls say it's a boy movie and will never watch it.
> 
> So without further ado here is my mess . . .
> 
> ps. I did not and will not take a picture of the dining room. LOL I cannot believe I am posting these.



Okay, this looks like a fabric shop!  Let me know when your having a sale and I'll be right over    I have that same cupcake fabric that is on the table.  Not sure what I'm going to do with it though... there is a lot of brown in it and I own no brown fabric.  I bought another cupcake fabric on the same shopping trip and I'm using it for DD's birthday dress.



LisaZoe said:


> My embroidery machine only does a 4"x4" hoop so all my applique is hand guided. I haven't even tried the applique option on my new machine because of the size limitation plus I don't have any fun applique patterns that came with it. Someday I want to buy a larger hoop and digitizing software but for now I'll have to stick to doing things a bit more manually.



Wow, that is amazing but you are inspiring me to try something big.  Thanks!  





Haganfam5 said:


> Yup, I'm there!
> 
> Well, Here it is. The grand reveal!!!     The corset top and ruffled capris and of course my little ham:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She Loves it!!!  She will have to wait until it's a bit warmer to wear it though!



Really cute and I can't tell if she likes it!



vargas17 said:


> So I am proud to say that I have "completed" my first custom.  I still have to close the neckline and sleeves and I am putting a star near eve on the front.  I think the shirt might be a little short but it is hard to tell.  She is only 15 mo. and still has that baby belly so the skirt kinda hangs a little lower there.  I guess I can always add another ruffle if it is too short when it comes time to wear it.  I had a little trouble with the applique but am pretty happy with my first try.  There are some boo boo's and I need to cut some strings but here it is.  Sorry the pics are big and kinda fuzzy.  I got a new camera and still getting used to photobucket.



looks great!



Piper said:


> Thanks for all the comments on my cat. Her name is Mai Li and she is a blue point Siamese. She is very tiny (finally weighs 5 lbs and she is almost 2 years old.) The tablet she is laying on is 5" X 7"--so you can see how small she is! She was a rescue and you should have seen how tiny she was at approx 8 weeks when she was dumped at a friend's house. The vet says her former owner was probably a backyard breeder who thought she wouldn't live and just dumped her.
> 
> My computer is a Dell and has: Inspiron 530 Intel Core2 processor Q6600 (2.40Ghz 1066FSB) w/Quad Core Technology and 8MB cache and a 4GB at DDR SDRAM 800MHz
> 
> I can't wait to get it!



Super cute kitty... I have two siamese and my kitten is a blue pt as well.  He's a huge boy though, 8 mo old and already weighs 16lbs.


----------



## CampbellScot

Hey y'all! just checking in...saying howdy!


----------



## jeniamt

Okay, just couldn't resist posting a picture of three out of my four boys.  The seal point on the left is the 16 year old cat that was just missing for 6 days.  Cat on the right is the big boy (8mo).  Cutie in the middle is DS7   and of course he's napping under a princess blanket I made for DD9 when she was 4.


----------



## adoptionmomma4

aimeeg said:


> I cannot wait to hear how Katie does at her dance class.  www.discountdance.com is great. I like the Capezio Daisies but I bought DD2 a pair of Bloch for Christmas. They are just as nice.  They are not too expensive compared to the Payless slippers and they are so much nicer!



I can't wait to see if she actually goes in the class.  She tried cheer last year about this time and would not even walk in the gym.  She was so excited about her little outfit.  When I showed it to her she said "I love it mommy!  I am so proud of you".  I asked her if she was going to go in her class and she said "I think so", so we shall see.  I will take a few pics of her tomorrow evening before we go.  Thanks for the site.  I was there earlier today, so I went ahead and ordered the daisies.



Tinka_Belle said:


> That is too cute. I love you took them to the restaurant the way they wanted to go. That reminds me of one of Fancy Nancy's books.



They will wear anything I give them when it is somewhere I insist they dress nice.  So I try to pick my battles.  The cowboy ninja was nothing compared to the "puppy suit" he wore everyday for over a year.  It was actually a lion costume from the baby gap.  When someone would say what a cute lion he would bark and say "I'm a puppy"   When he out grew that he wore a Teenage mutant ninja turtle trash man suit and then a dragon costume.  He has to be an actor or something when he gets older.  As much as he likes to pretend and dress up.  You just have to love him


----------



## *Toadstool*

For those of you who like to quilt or are thinking of making one. 

http://www.marthastewart.com/craft-of-the-day?xsc=eml_crd_2009_02_22

 

I am actually caught up. I just need to take the time to multi quote! I still have it all saved so I can do it. Gonna be one long post. I just really need to finish my projects. I am trying to stop posting here until I finish!


----------



## PrincessKell

So tonight I was teaching my room mate how to sew, I thought pants would be easy first project for her.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 We just used a pair of pants that fit Shyanne as a pattern and she made her first pair of pants with some flannel fabric I had been saving for years. hahaha I did help her finish them up. Made me feel special! hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






She was so proud of herself, as was I! She claims she is not crafty at all, but yet I have tought her how to knit and sew now! The fabric has little sheep on it. 




 And then I made Georiga some pants with fleece and my room mates daughter another pair of pants wit fleece. 
My child was not being herself in the pictures... she was a bit angry with Shyanne. Shyanne doesn't understand Georgia (nor does my room mate, she doesn't get Autism at all) so we had a few behaviors tonight before bed. 








I love that fleece. It has little butterflies on it. 
Then these are the other quick jammy pants I made for Shyanne.


----------



## Leleluvsdis

jeniamt said:


> Okay, just couldn't resist posting a picture of three out of my four boys.  The seal point on the left is the 16 year old cat that was just missing for 6 days.  Cat on the right is the big boy (8mo).  Cutie in the middle is DS7   and of course he's napping under a princess blanket I made for DD9 when she was 4.



This is so precious!


----------



## Keurigirl

> They are very much sister sites. The two sites are run by a set of twins! How cool is that?



That IS cool!! How fun would that be??


----------



## hudsonsinaf

Keurigirl said:


> I think so! SWAKembroidery is down too and they are sister sites. GAH!! I need a new pattern!  LOL
> 
> Anyone have a pattern or good tutorial for making a little head kerchief for little girls? I can figure it out myself, probably, but it would be nice to have some photos.
> 
> Where do you guys get most of your fabric? I've hit up JoAnne's enough now! I need new stuff.



I personally have fallen in love with www.fabricsgalore.com.  Their selection isn't huge, but their prices are great, and shipping is fast.  HTH

Shannon


----------



## Haganfam5

hudsonsinaf said:


> I personally have fallen in love with www.fabricsgalore.com.  Their selection isn't huge, but their prices are great, and shipping is fast.  HTH
> 
> Shannon



Me too!  I just love the owner, she is a sweetheart .  Once my order was held up because she visited family for the weekend (which was no big deal to me, and I wouldn't have known any difference) and she added a free yard!   She does get some nice stuff but not too much of it. So, I will agree with the above post!


----------



## Beka

Tinka_Belle said:


> Those are cute, but the dog in the peas doesn't look too happy about being dresses up.



Oh, he wasn't.  In fact, he always pouts when I put him in anything.  Collar even.  Boogs, on the other hand, *loves* to get dressed up.  The next year they were "corn dogs".   Get it?!  Ok, baaaaad joke.  Poor dogs.


----------



## Haganfam5

Beka said:


> Oh, he wasn't.  In fact, he always pouts when I put him in anything.  Collar even.  Boogs, on the other hand, *loves* to get dressed up.  The next year they were "corn dogs".   Get it?!  Ok, baaaaad joke.  Poor dogs.



I Love IT!  The dogs look adorable in their costumes!  and they look like they are happy too!


----------



## abc123mom

I have a quick question.  I want to make Carla's elongated peasant top with just a solid band (not ruffle) at the bottom.  It seems like this should be easy, but after trying it's given me fits.   Trouble is it's curved at the bottom, so just attaching a band of fabric isn't working.  I did finish one and it's a bit funky at the bottom, so what I did really didn't work.  Any ideas?

Thanks

Laura


----------



## minnie2

charlinn said:


> OK...So I am almost ashamed to post my little tiny work shop, but here it is.  It is very small   I usually only purchase 1 yard at a time for my daughters customs, but sometimes, if I think that I can sell it - I will purchase more, just in case!
> 
> I save everyting!!  So here it is...and some day I hope to be at AimeeG's level...truly!!  I took an old Entertainment center we had in my son's room, and rather than scrapping it and speding money on what I really wanted (and it was at Ikea-dark brown bookshelfes on clearance for $75) I re-used this...for now!!! LOL!!  The baskets I had bought a year ago and they really were not in good use...so re-used them as well.  I do have another sewing machine behind this area on a long built in desk where I do most of my work...the one in the picture is set up just do to my ruffling!! LOL!  It is broken, but it ruffles with clear thread...so it works for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have since purchased some thread and bobbin organizers...but they're not in the pics.


Looks great to me!




Piper said:


> I was writing my list of "todo's" when someone knocked on the door.  I answered it and when I came back, here is what I found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I can't do any work!  Why do cats always lay on what you are reading or writing?
> 
> Anyway, I ordered a new computer.  It won't be here until after the middle of March.  I am hoping that faster speed and more memory will enable me to post more.  Right now, this computer freezes a lot when I try to reply or quote (and forget multiquote!)  It is really, really old!  Kinda like me!  I often see really nice things that I want to comment on, but by the time I get the computer to work right--many others have already commented and said the things I wanted to say!


Yeah on the new computer!  You kitty is adorable!  



aimeeg said:


> I know I have a lot of fabric and honestly I am feeling pretty embarrassed. Most prints are only one yard but some are two. If I make two peseant tops I need both girls. I have to make a six and a two. I have a lot of prints because I do make a lot of stripwork skirts/dresses. I automatically buy a yard or I would have a lot less. I guess now that everything is getting better organized I am feeling pretty guilty.
> 
> Charlin- I love your dress form. I really would love to get one someday. Maybe for my birthday.
> 
> Griz- I love love love love how you keep your stash.  I have always thought it was hysterical.


Oh Aimee don't be silly!  We are so jealous of what great stuff you have!  



Haganfam5 said:


> Yup, I'm there!
> 
> Well, Here it is. The grand reveal!!!     The corset top and ruffled capris and of course my little ham:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She Loves it!!!  She will have to wait until it's a bit warmer to wear it though!


Look how cute she is!  The outfit looks great too!



vargas17 said:


> So I am proud to say that I have "completed" my first custom.  I still have to close the neckline and sleeves and I am putting a star near eve on the front.  I think the shirt might be a little short but it is hard to tell.  She is only 15 mo. and still has that baby belly so the skirt kinda hangs a little lower there.  I guess I can always add another ruffle if it is too short when it comes time to wear it.  I had a little trouble with the applique but am pretty happy with my first try.  There are some boo boo's and I need to cut some strings but here it is.  Sorry the pics are big and kinda fuzzy.  I got a new camera and still getting used to photobucket.


Great job!  Your little one is so cute!  I love patchworks!



teresajoy said:


> Oh, I remembered something else I as going to comment on!
> 
> *MARLO*- I LOVED your pictures!!! Kyle is such a cutie pouting like that!!! And Niki looked adorable!!! What fun that was!!! I wish we could have made it!!! I hope we get invited to another one!


Thanks!  If you don't and you would be interested in coming let me know next time and I can add you as my guest.  We brought my little brother this time.  My mom wanted a picture of all of us with one of the characters but I didn;t get it.


MinnieVanMom said:


> It is all so cute.
> 
> 
> Thank you for posting the pictures.  It all looks so much fun.  Did they try to get you to buy more points?  The characters are great!  It looks like a good time was had.  The kids clothes look great and your boy reminds me of my DSS who acts like he is not thrilled but loves the princess.  Do they do the events often?   Do they give you drinks?  Niki is super dancing!  I am happy you had fun and shared the pictures with us.


It was very low pressure.  The pretty much gave us a bunch of goodies and told us how much the points where and what we get if we buy x number of points.  It wasn't a hard sell though.  We joke that it is the Disney cult ad at the end we get to drink the Kool aide!  LOL  Then when they brought out sparkling grape juice for every one we laughed and said here it comes!  

They actually had some good deals.  I liked the last one better though.  They had a lot of people from FL who run things talk about some cool stuff.  It defiantly has that Disney feel with the entertainment so I consider it my taste of Disney here.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Wendy,  I woke and thought of you being alone so I just asked God to give you peace and keep you calm.  I am sorry you were awake most of the night.  Do you feel ok today?  It sounds like you kept busy and made good use of your time.  That helps it go by fast.  I get creeped out being alone here because there is nothing where I live.  I hear every sound the house makes.  It is creepy so you did great.
> 
> Hunter in the parks???  I can't go in with big expectations but we work hard on ABA programs about staying on my leg or in his stroller.  He knows the drill but still if he sees something he is lightening fast and I can't catch him.  He is also small so if it is a parade I can't see him if he works his way up front.
> 
> Wendy, I love disney so much with Hunter because for the short period of time it seems that the autism fades and  he is more like all the little kids in Disney, just happy to be there, melting down and all the things that the NT's do.  For a period in time, we fit into the world.  I guess that is why there is Disney because it is for dreamers.  I am sorry, I can't put it down in words how special it is to us.  Hunter was speaking like a normal toddler develops, he could say please, thank you, no, yes.  Little word and one day he woke up and it was all gone.  He didn't speak, he didn't look at me, I never heard I love you mommy.  But we went to Disney and out of the blue after a year, on the bus he starts to sing.  Only 1 time "Bus, Bus, Bus, Bus, my bus".  That was it!  Right then and there I knew he could speak again but we just didn't have the right way to make it come out.  But at Disney my little boy spoke again.
> 
> Now, with so many trips back he is a chatter box.  He is very polite and starts everything with "excuse me, I have to tell you something".  It was an ABA program but program or not, he speaks.
> 
> Wendy, thank you for asking about Hunter in the parks.  It is very dear to my  heart and why we keep going back to Disney.  It is an escape, a dream, and for short time, we are normal.


Oh April I had tears in my eyes reading this and how Disney has helped bring Hunter out!  I knew Disney was magical and every time I hear of a wonderful story like Hunters It makes me realize it is so much more that  just an amusement park!  

I can't wait to hear all about your trip!  Remember take lots of pictures so we can see WDW through Hunters eyes!



jeniamt said:


> Okay, just couldn't resist posting a picture of three out of my four boys.  The seal point on the left is the 16 year old cat that was just missing for 6 days.  Cat on the right is the big boy (8mo).  Cutie in the middle is DS7   and of course he's napping under a princess blanket I made for DD9 when she was 4.


How cute is that!  i love how animals love to snuggle!  



PrincessKell said:


> So tonight I was teaching my room mate how to sew, I thought pants would be easy first project for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We just used a pair of pants that fit Shyanne as a pattern and she made her first pair of pants with some flannel fabric I had been saving for years. hahaha I did help her finish them up. Made me feel special! hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was so proud of herself, as was I! She claims she is not crafty at all, but yet I have tought her how to knit and sew now! The fabric has little sheep on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then I made Georiga some pants with fleece and my room mates daughter another pair of pants wit fleece.
> My child was not being herself in the pictures... she was a bit angry with Shyanne. Shyanne doesn't understand Georgia (nor does my room mate, she doesn't get Autism at all) so we had a few behaviors tonight before bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that fleece. It has little butterflies on it.
> Then these are the other quick jammy pants I made for Shyanne.



what fun it looks like you had!  You certainly couldn't tell you had a rough night by the pictures!  

 i think I am finally out of my sewing slump!  I have everything ready to go to make a skirt I haven't made before!  I am so excited about making it!  I am actually making 2 one for my niece and one for Nikki!


----------



## minnie2

abc123mom said:


> I have a quick question.  I want to make Carla's elongated peasant top with just a solid band (not ruffle) at the bottom.  It seems like this should be easy, but after trying it's given me fits.   Trouble is it's curved at the bottom, so just attaching a band of fabric isn't working.  I did finish one and it's a bit funky at the bottom, so what I did really didn't work.  Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Laura


Did you curve the band like the top?  I know wen I make the Round neck pattern the band at the bottom is rounded like the base of the top.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi all!  I hope everybody had a great weekend!  I did...I went to visit my parents and went to see my Granny.  She is doing so much better!  It is truly amazing how different she is from just a few weeks ago.  She is trying hard!

I got some great time with some of my friends.  We went to eat lunch...kid free, something I NEVER do!  But funny part is, since I have been working out and watching what I eat...I could hardly eat anything.   But it was just fun hanging out with them!

I also did some fabric shopping and got some great fabric to make Patrick's teacher a bag.  She loves frogs, almost as much as Patrick, so I found this fabric that is about frogs and school.  Patrick said he needs a shirt too!  

I have a lot to catch up on...you guys have been chatty!!!!!


----------



## Piper

jeniamt said:


> Okay, just couldn't resist posting a picture of three out of my four boys. The seal point on the left is the 16 year old cat that was just missing for 6 days. Cat on the right is the big boy (8mo). Cutie in the middle is DS7  and of course he's napping under a princess blanket I made for DD9 when she was 4.


What an adorable picture!  It cracks me up to hear people say that Siamese are mean--thanks Lady and the Tramp!  They are really loveable and "talk" to you and Mai Li follows me around like a puppy.  Wherever I go, she follows!


----------



## minnie2

Piper said:


> What an adorable picture!  It cracks me up to hear people say that Siamese are mean--thanks Lady and the Tramp!  They are really loveable and "talk" to you and Mai Li follows me around like a puppy.  Wherever I go, she follows!



Great now I am singing' We are Siamese if you please!'  Ugh


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Ok, I'm still 10 pages back on the last thread (of course we move while I'm sick & can't even sit up at the computer), but I wanted to say thanks for all the congrats on dh's new job.  It means a lot that there were so many of you thinking about & praying for us.


----------



## 2cutekidz

I am going to a scrapboking weekend in March.  My sister is one of the coordinators, ao I made this pillow for her as a surprise.  (The weekend is called Camp Crop-a-Lot)  I had some time while I was waiting for a package of blank tees, so I whipped this up in a few hours.









My original thought was it would be a good lower back pillow for the days of scrapping we'll be doing!  I used the FREE "Thanks a Melon" ebook on YCMT for the instructions and found a font I liked online.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Haganfam5 said:


> I know it's not perfect but it was a first for me!




That looks great...I have been meaning to try...but I am also scared!  You give me hope!!!!



tinashaver said:


>



So cute!  I love those pants!!!



disneyin2008 said:


> A few suggestions (cavet, it's been a couple years since we were there, so some things may be gone, that town moves fast....in a lot of ways):
> 
> 
> Liberace Museum
> Aquarium at the Mandolay Hotel
> Nellis Air Force Base, check to see if Thunderbirds are performing or if it's a time when they allow tours of some parts of the base.
> Cirque de Soleil
> Fantastic art museum at the Bellagio (and check out the over the top "luxuries" of this hotel
> Old Las Vegas (downtown which is NOT the strip, Freemont Street etc)
> Roller Coaster at the NY NY hotel
> Red Rock Canyon (west of the Strip a bit) it's a national park and very pretty, lots of cacti and hiking
> Chinatown is fun to explore, but the food is pretty "mall" like (to appeal to the American taste buds sadly)
> Madame Toussauds at the Venetian
> 
> For all of Vegas' faults they are trying to become more of a "family friendly" destination.   Still not what we'd do for a vacation, but I guess if you have a gambler in the family better to go as a family.



Thanks again to everyone for the info.  DH ended up taking the monorail to the Statosphere and then got lost in the casino   Then he went to the Ventian...I so want pics but he forgot the camera in the room.   Then he went to M&M's world to get stuff for the kids.  He also bought Katie a bell from somewhere...she collects bells.  

When I spoke to him last night he was going to ride the roller coaster at NY NY...which he has never done before!  (I have to admit here, that I was a little jealous...it was with one of his friends and another associate that is a female.  hmmm....yep...I never knew I had that little green monster in me!)



poohnpigletCA said:


> Auntie is going out of town today so I am going to post the picture of her sharing with the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids had such a good time.
> 
> Now when she gets back in town she might never sew for me again.



How cool is that!  What a great thing for her to do! 



PrincessKell said:


> HELP ME!
> 
> Ok ladies, now maybe that wasnt totally called for! haha but seriously
> 
> Are you ready? No no its not Im going to Disneyland, but
> 
> I have a date!!!
> 
> Ok Im really nervous and on the verge of backing out. I left and opening to be able to get out of it!  He is a super nice guy and we have soooo much in common, but I am scared to all heck. Just something new. Georgia left this morning to go to her dads for the night. She wanted to go, it normally would be my weekend, but she misses her daddy.
> 
> I dont know how to "date".  Help me. Calm me down. I need it. haha  I am really excited but at the same time, just really nervous.
> 
> Ok back to your sewing and reading.  See I almost want to say no and just stay home and sew. Oh man what is wrong with me!?!



I hope you had a great time!!!!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Kellie,
> 
> You have a date and your already thinking babies, girl you move fast.     Just kidding!  Go on the date, it is good to get out.  Just pretend he is a friend and not a date.  You are going out, no big deal.



I had to laugh at this!!!! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> I did my shorts today and hopefully we can get a picture of both of us posted.



Love the outfit!  Great job!!!!!!



LisaZoe said:


> So, here are a couple things I've been working on this week.



LISA!  We may need to talk!  I LOVE the letters!!!!  Timmy has a thing for letters...he likes to spell and read all of the time...funny little kid!  He would love those shirts!



PrincessKell said:


> Ok I am back from my date. It was nice, but interesting all the same. haha
> Here I am before going out.. I know you can't see all of me but heck nobody was here to take a picture of my beautiful self. hahahahah bwahahahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went to one of my favorite places but it was PACKED so we decided to go else where.. another one of my favorite Mexican food places. And we walk in and I am lookin straight into one of my ex's eyes! *He was the "one that got away" man... he was with his dad havin dinner. I was blown away, tried to *keep my cool. hahaha Couldn't! I was laughing but it was ok we just joked about it and moved on. So that was good. We ate it was good, dinner came fast we talked the whole time. Then we took a drive out to the coast to watch the waves and the storm roll in. I loooooooooove doing that. It ws nice. It wasn't raining like it said it was going to. I was a little bummed about that. But it was nice just the same. Then it started to come down a little and I jumped out of the truck, yep I am a bit of a dork. And he turned up the music and we danced in the rain. hehehe It was cute. then it was time to get back in the truck getting to wet. haha  I got home alittle bit ago. So over all it was a nice night. and I did it!



Sounds like you guys had a great time...running into the ex and all!  I love when men are in the whole romance stage!  AAAHHH!  I miss that! 



minnie2 said:


> Here is some from the DVC event yesterday.
> 1st up Gene of the Lamp and his buddy aladdin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nik doing the Thriller dance and Kyle looking LOST with out Mickey! Can I just tell you Nik rocked that skirt!  Every one commented on it she was loving the attention.  She was always the little show off!  She is a trip!
> 
> Sorry to hijack the thread!  Back to sewing !



Love all the pics...thanks for sharing!  I LOVE the one of Nik dancing!  How cute!



Haganfam5 said:


> Yup, I'm there!
> 
> Well, Here it is. The grand reveal!!!     The corset top and ruffled capris and of course my little ham:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She Loves it!!!  She will have to wait until it's a bit warmer to wear it though!



So cute and she is a great model!



vargas17 said:


> So I am proud to say that I have "completed" my first custom.  I still have to close the neckline and sleeves and I am putting a star near eve on the front.  I think the shirt might be a little short but it is hard to tell.  She is only 15 mo. and still has that baby belly so the skirt kinda hangs a little lower there.  I guess I can always add another ruffle if it is too short when it comes time to wear it.  I had a little trouble with the applique but am pretty happy with my first try.  There are some boo boo's and I need to cut some strings but here it is.  Sorry the pics are big and kinda fuzzy.  I got a new camera and still getting used to photobucket.



Great job!!!!


----------



## Tink561

I've been away too long.  You all are very busy making all kinds of great outfits!  I haven't been making anything but I should get some happy mail this week and I will share when I do.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

jeniamt said:


> Okay, just couldn't resist posting a picture of three out of my four boys.  The seal point on the left is the 16 year old cat that was just missing for 6 days.  Cat on the right is the big boy (8mo).  Cutie in the middle is DS7   and of course he's napping under a princess blanket I made for DD9 when she was 4.




16 years old, that is good for a cat.  They are adorable and it is funny that we all have Siamese cats.  Mom, has about 9 or 10 Siamese.  I like Siamese, look at my avatar.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  I hope everybody had a great weekend!  I did...I went to visit my parents and went to see my Granny.  She is doing so much better!  It is truly amazing how different she is from just a few weeks ago.  She is trying hard!
> 
> I got some great time with some of my friends.  We went to eat lunch...kid free, something I NEVER do!  But funny part is, since I have been working out and watching what I eat...I could hardly eat anything.   But it was just fun hanging out with them!
> 
> I also did some fabric shopping and got some great fabric to make Patrick's teacher a bag.  She loves frogs, almost as much as Patrick, so I found this fabric that is about frogs and school.  Patrick said he needs a shirt too!
> 
> I have a lot to catch up on...you guys have been chatty!!!!!



Yeah for your granny!  It has to make you feel so nice to see her doing better.  I will continue to pray for her recovery.  Sorry about not being able to eat very much. ARe you eating more now?  How are you feeling?  You should post pictures of the fabric up and of the shirt.

This board does move fast.  I can only multi post about 3 clicks and then I have write and answer and do it again.  So, I took up 2 pages yesterday.


----------



## aimeeg

got everything put away. I took everything off the shelves and then put it back in color order- lightest to darkest, colored groups of prints etc . . . Then I organized all the dots- light to dark and small to large. I am telling you I can not squeeze on scrap of fabric on these shelves! Good thing I am going 100 days without shopping.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

aimeeg said:


> got everything put away. I took everything off the shelves and then put it back in color order- lightest to darkest, colored groups of prints etc . . . Then I organized all the dots- light to dark and small to large. I am telling you I can not squeeze on scrap of fabric on these shelves! Good thing I am going 100 days without shopping.




umm...can I come shopping at your house?


----------



## charlinn

aimeeg said:


> got everything put away. I took everything off the shelves and then put it back in color order- lightest to darkest, colored groups of prints etc . . . Then I organized all the dots- light to dark and small to large. I am telling you I can not squeeze on scrap of fabric on these shelves! Good thing I am going 100 days without shopping.



If I had all that, I would never leave my studio!  Ever!!  LOL   What a happy place!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

MinnieVanMom said:


> Yeah for your granny!  It has to make you feel so nice to see her doing better.  I will continue to pray for her recovery.  Sorry about not being able to eat very much. ARe you eating more now?  How are you feeling?  You should post pictures of the fabric up and of the shirt.
> 
> This board does move fast.  I can only multi post about 3 clicks and then I have write and answer and do it again.  So, I took up 2 pages yesterday.




Thanks for the prayers....I wanted to share this with everybody too.  She is really having trouble with not always being able to find the right words and it really frustrates her.  She was talking to me and was trying to find the word for "picture" but just couldn't get it out.  She finally laughed and said she may have to say more prayers to get all her words out right...but then she worried that her words for that might not be right, so I needed to pray for her.  I told her "Oh Granny I pray for you everyday.  And I'm not the only one, all my friends that sew all of the country are praying for you and I know that's why you are healing so well."  We both cried and then she told me to tell you Thank you!  So know that even though you all don't know my Granny, she loves you all! 

Oh I feel great.  I have just been dieting and just really don't eat as much as I was.  I am walking 3 miles everyday and lift twice a week.  I have lost a big 10 pounds!  I am so exctied!  I really just wanted to get in better health for my children.


----------



## PrincessKell

Beka said:


> Oh, he wasn't.  In fact, he always pouts when I put him in anything.  Collar even.  Boogs, on the other hand, *loves* to get dressed up.  The next year they were "corn dogs".   Get it?!  Ok, baaaaad joke.  Poor dogs.



Hehehehe that is soo darn cute!



aimeeg said:


> got everything put away. I took everything off the shelves and then put it back in color order- lightest to darkest, colored groups of prints etc . . . Then I organized all the dots- light to dark and small to large. I am telling you I can not squeeze on scrap of fabric on these shelves! Good thing I am going 100 days without shopping.



OK! Thats it... I say we all head for a sewing party at Aimee's house! I am sure we can get that stash down for you REAL quick in no time at all. hehehe  Good luck on your 100 days of no shopping.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Thanks for the prayers....I wanted to share this with everybody too.  She is really having trouble with not always being able to find the right words and it really frustrates her.  She was talking to me and was trying to find the word for "picture" but just couldn't get it out.  She finally laughed and said she may have to say more prayers to get all her words out right...but then she worried that her words for that might not be right, so I needed to pray for her.  I told her "Oh Granny I pray for you everyday.  And I'm not the only one, all my friends that sew all of the country are praying for you and I know that's why you are healing so well."  We both cried and then she told me to tell you Thank you!  So know that even though you all don't know my Granny, she loves you all!
> 
> Oh I feel great.  I have just been dieting and just really don't eat as much as I was.  I am walking 3 miles everyday and lift twice a week.  I have lost a big 10 pounds!  I am so exctied!  I really just wanted to get in better health for my children.



Oh, you just brought tears to my eyes.  Granny is just wonderful and praying for all my friends brings peace to me and I know God is listening and He does answer.  Tell Granny, I know about the words things and it will get a bit better but never back to normal.  She is right, just laugh at what you can't control and thank God for what you can.  It is frustrating but just keep working the brain.  It does rewire but never back to perfect, just different.

Good for you for working out!  Do you feel better after working out?  3 miles is a great walk and lifting.  Wow, you are doing great to loose 10 lbs!  WTG!  Your motives of wanting to be healthy for your children is a great reason and the best.  It also teaches them good health.  Keep it up.  I am just trying to tone and be in shape.  Now that I hit 50 things are sliding down fast.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

aimeeg said:


> got everything put away. I took everything off the shelves and then put it back in color order- lightest to darkest, colored groups of prints etc . . . Then I organized all the dots- light to dark and small to large. I am telling you I can not squeeze on scrap of fabric on these shelves! Good thing I am going 100 days without shopping.



Aimee, your fabric room is amazing.  It is better than the store.  I like your fabric better too.  Girl you are organized.  I am leaving soon and while I am gone you can come and do my entire house.   No really, you should be very proud of yourself for the hard work, it look super.


----------



## snubie

2cutekidz said:


>


This is beautiful.  What a sweet gesture on your part to make this for her.


aimeeg said:


> got everything put away. I took everything off the shelves and then put it back in color order- lightest to darkest, colored groups of prints etc . . . Then I organized all the dots- light to dark and small to large. I am telling you I can not squeeze on scrap of fabric on these shelves! Good thing I am going 100 days without shopping.



Your fabric shelves are a thing of beauty.  Amazing.


----------



## abc123mom

minnie2 said:


> Did you curve the band like the top?  I know wen I make the Round neck pattern the band at the bottom is rounded like the base of the top.



Curve the band like the top... now there's an idea.  I feel a bit silly.  Perhaps I've been overdoing the cold medicines.   I'll give it a go!  Thanks


----------



## Shannalee724

2cutekidz said:


>



This is really cute!  Did you applique all of the letters by hand or with your embroidery machine?



aimeeg said:


>



I am sooooo jealous. I spent all day yesterday organizing my space and fabrics and I have NOTHING compared to you.  I am going to take pictures tonight of my little shelf!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I told her "Oh Granny I pray for you everyday.  And I'm not the only one, all my friends that sew all of the country are praying for you and I know that's why you are healing so well."  We both cried and then she told me to tell you Thank you!  So know that even though you all don't know my Granny, she loves you all!
> 
> Oh I feel great.  I have just been dieting and just really don't eat as much as I was.  I am walking 3 miles everyday and lift twice a week.  I have lost a big 10 pounds!  I am so exctied!  I really just wanted to get in better health for my children.




That is wonderful!  I feel truly blessed to have so many "friends" who actually care about people they haven't really met.  It is hard to explain to someone who hasn't experienced it.

Congrats on the big 10!!  I am starting my new diet today.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Moose:









Hunter in the park getting air:





Me in Blue, my teacher in red, check out the degree of steep by looking at the tree line.  We are in the mogul field.  The moose was down on the right.


----------



## PrincessKell

MinnieVanMom said:


> Moose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter in the park getting air:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me in Blue, my teacher in red, check out the degree of steep by looking at the tree line.  We are in the mogul field.  The moose was down on the right.



Holy crud! Look at you go! Love that moose! hehehe Hunter looks great. Georgia sooo wants to go and try her some snow boarding, but I got to work on that one first. I dont know if she really understands you can't move your feet around and "walk". I love that fact she wants to "try" these things, but know that there is a 90% chance when we get there she wont.   Oh how I want to be in the snow!


----------



## LisaZoe

2cutekidz said:


> My original thought was it would be a good lower back pillow for the days of scrapping we'll be doing!  I used the FREE "Thanks a Melon" ebook on YCMT for the instructions and found a font I liked online.



That's really cute. I bet it will be perfect for lower back support.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> LISA!  We may need to talk!  I LOVE the letters!!!!  Timmy has a thing for letters...he likes to spell and read all of the time...funny little kid!  He would love those shirts!



LOL, Zoe even likes these. She rarely wants me to make her anything so I was pleased when she asked me to make a special tee for her 100th day of school. Initially it was just going to be an applique of the numbers with a crown on each but I showed her a sketch of the numbers as monsters (with crowns) and she loved it. I got it made yesterday (100th day is tomorrow) and she said she really wanted to wear it today but will wait. I'm hoping the feedback at school is positive so she'll be more inclined to let me make more things for her.



aimeeg said:


> got everything put away. I took everything off the shelves and then put it back in color order- lightest to darkest, colored groups of prints etc . . . Then I organized all the dots- light to dark and small to large. I am telling you I can not squeeze on scrap of fabric on these shelves! Good thing I am going 100 days without shopping.



WOW! I am really jealous now. I so need to get something to wrap my fabric on so I can start getting things organized.

BTW - Isn't it amazing that no matter how much fabric one has, it's still so hard to stop buying more? I suspect there's a conspiracy on the part of the fabric manufacturers because they keep bringing out new print lines.


----------



## 2cutekidz

Shannalee724 said:


> This is really cute!  Did you applique all of the letters by hand or with your embroidery machine?.



Thanks! That is done "by hand"  I don't have an emboidery machine.  I haven't decided if I want one.


----------



## revrob

2cutekidz said:


> I am going to a scrapboking weekend in March.  My sister is one of the coordinators, ao I made this pillow for her as a surprise.  (The weekend is called Camp Crop-a-Lot)  I had some time while I was waiting for a package of blank tees, so I whipped this up in a few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My original thought was it would be a good lower back pillow for the days of scrapping we'll be doing!  I used the FREE "Thanks a Melon" ebook on YCMT for the instructions and found a font I liked online.



I am going to a scrapbooking camp this spring.  I'm an instructor.  I think I need to make one of these for myself!  Yours turned out fabulous!  Great job!



aimeeg said:


> got everything put away. I took everything off the shelves and then put it back in color order- lightest to darkest, colored groups of prints etc . . . Then I organized all the dots- light to dark and small to large. I am telling you I can not squeeze on scrap of fabric on these shelves! Good thing I am going 100 days without shopping.



WOW!  That's beautiful!  I'd be afraid to pull anything out for fear that I wouldn't put it back in the right place!


----------



## jeniamt

Piper said:


> What an adorable picture!  It cracks me up to hear people say that Siamese are mean--thanks Lady and the Tramp!  They are really loveable and "talk" to you and Mai Li follows me around like a puppy.  Wherever I go, she follows!



People come into my house and the first thing they say is "are your cats mean?"  These guys couldn't be more lovable and they will curl up in anyone's lap that stays still long enough.



2cutekidz said:


> I am going to a scrapboking weekend in March.  My sister is one of the coordinators, ao I made this pillow for her as a surprise.  (The weekend is called Camp Crop-a-Lot)  I had some time while I was waiting for a package of blank tees, so I whipped this up in a few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My original thought was it would be a good lower back pillow for the days of scrapping we'll be doing!  I used the FREE "Thanks a Melon" ebook on YCMT for the instructions and found a font I liked online.



I love how you just "whipped this up," it would take me all week!  Really cute, you are a good sis.



MinnieVanMom said:


> 16 years old, that is good for a cat.  They are adorable and it is funny that we all have Siamese cats.  Mom, has about 9 or 10 Siamese.  I like Siamese, look at my avatar.



That is funny.  I would love to get another young one so my kitten had someone to play with.  The 16 year old has no interest in playing.



aimeeg said:


> got everything put away. I took everything off the shelves and then put it back in color order- lightest to darkest, colored groups of prints etc . . . Then I organized all the dots- light to dark and small to large. I am telling you I can not squeeze on scrap of fabric on these shelves! Good thing I am going 100 days without shopping.



This is so pretty, I would just sit and admire it all day!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Moose:



So cool!  We go to Maine every summer and I have never seen a moose.   We see signs of Moose but so far, nothing!


----------



## LisaZoe

Here's the 100th day of school tee I made for Zoe.


----------



## abc123mom

LisaZoe said:


> Here's the 100th day of school tee I made for Zoe.



That is TOO CUTE.  Very creative...LOVE IT!!!


----------



## aimeeg

A few people asked me about how to sew piping. Today I finished up my DDs Minnie Mouse Birthday top. I was going to put store bought pink piping on the shirt but then decided I should show everyone how easy it is to make piping. 

I do have a piping foot but you can use a zipper foot as well.  

I first cut my two inch strips. (*** I did not do this the correct way. You really should cut your strips on the bias- 45 degree angle.) 






Next I gathered my supplies. I have my cording, piping foot and fabric strips. Also, here is a close up of the piping foot. You can see there is a little half circle groove that the piping/cording settles into as you sew. 









Place your cording in the center of the fabric strip, close the fabric to make a little taco. My strips are two inches wide. Place the cording (surrounded by fabric) then sew along the edge of the cording. Since the cording sits in the groove it is super easy. 










This is something that my DD made me while I was sewing. He kept me company. LOL 






Now your piping has been made. I next trim the extra fabric. I trim the piping so it is about the same size as commercial piping. It is just easier with a little extra fabric. 






Now it is time to sew your piping to the bodice. I just line the piping to the edge of the fabric and let the piping foot guide me along. 






Here is the end result. Now you can see on the corners why you should cut your fabric along the bias. By doing this the fabric will move and stretch nicely. 









I added my straps and hooks to the bodice. Then I pinned my lining fabric to my bodice right sides together. Next I flip the bodice over and sew the lining to the bodice. I like to sew on the back of the bodice because you can use the piping stitching as a guide. Again, I use my piping foot so the piping is just guided through. 









Next, I changed back to my regular foot and stitched the sides. I snipped the corners and clipped the curves of the bodice. I turned the bodice right side out and top stitched around the seams. 






Here is the finished product! 






I still have to finish the babes Minnie Mouse top. Here top does not have the bday hat though. JennWDW made about the cutest black and pink bows and Waughzee made super cute tiaras. They are going to wear these tops the first night we arrive at WDW with their Minnie pettiskirts.


----------



## kstgelais4

LisaZoe said:


> So, here are a couple things I've been working on this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to show I'm not just doing Vidas or characters , here are some monster initials I did for tees. I'm slowly working through the alphabet. I've even been considering trying to make these into applique patterns for others to use.


You know I am a big fan, but the Monster tees are so creative!!!! I love them!!! I'll be a tester for you ebook/applique patterns! 



aimeeg said:


> It actually looks cleaner in the pictures. The real mess is in the dining room which I promised my husband would be put away by tomorrow. I did clean for a few hours a couple days ago so my fabric shelves are looking better. Anyway, since taking this photo and putting more fabric away I have run out of room. I am a little concerned to say the least! LOL You can see why I have am going on the fabric fast. When everything is put away I am going to count the prints.
> 
> My DH was nice enough to help me a little tonight. He was sorting remnants for me. He was telling me the whole time what a waste it was to keep tiny pieces of fabric. We went several rounds. I won!  After that he did his homework and then lounged in the art room. He was supposed to help me but his company was nice. He is sacked out on the couch watching Wall-e right now. My girls say it's a boy movie and will never watch it.
> 
> So without further ado here is my mess . . .
> 
> ps. I did not and will not take a picture of the dining room. LOL I cannot believe I am posting these.


Great. Now you need to come over here and wipe the drool off my laptop. You have great fabric style 



Haganfam5 said:


> Yup, I'm there!
> 
> Well, Here it is. The grand reveal!!!     The corset top and ruffled capris and of course my little ham:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She Loves it!!!  She will have to wait until it's a bit warmer to wear it though!


what a Ham you have! She is a doll. The corset looks great on her too!



JustcallmeHappy said:


> Does anyone know of any online stores that are good that carry bulk blank tshirts? I thought I had enough Wall e ones made but I don't


Try Americanapparel.com or jiffyshirts.com. I love the quality of americanapparel though.



vargas17 said:


> So I am proud to say that I have "completed" my first custom.  I still have to close the neckline and sleeves and I am putting a star near eve on the front.  I think the shirt might be a little short but it is hard to tell.  She is only 15 mo. and still has that baby belly so the skirt kinda hangs a little lower there.  I guess I can always add another ruffle if it is too short when it comes time to wear it.  I had a little trouble with the applique but am pretty happy with my first try.  There are some boo boo's and I need to cut some strings but here it is.  Sorry the pics are big and kinda fuzzy.  I got a new camera and still getting used to photobucket.


This is flippin fantastic for your first custom! You have a little cutie too. Do you mind me asking when her birthday is? My youngest dd is also 15 months old.



PrincessKell said:


> So tonight I was teaching my room mate how to sew, I thought pants would be easy first project for her.


So cool of you to teach her to sew! Looks like the outcome was great!


----------



## kjbrown

Whew!  I made it through 27 pages!!!!  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> DH likes Kaelyn (but we were going to do this last time and went with Megan instead- I feel like they sound too similar)
> He also likes Kathryn (WHO spells it that way!)
> I like Elizabeth, but he doesnt.
> he likes Rachel.
> I like Anna.
> maybe Kaitlyn- but its very popular.
> I love old names, he doesnt
> he doesnt like names with too many syllables (I think he prefers 2, maybe 3)



I'm partial to Kathryn, but my name *is* Katherine, so I'm a bit biased.  




aimeeg said:


> got everything put away. I took everything off the shelves and then put it back in color order- lightest to darkest, colored groups of prints etc . . . Then I organized all the dots- light to dark and small to large. I am telling you I can not squeeze on scrap of fabric on these shelves! Good thing I am going 100 days without shopping.



Can I just say that I LOVE that you have a separate polka dots section!!!   


And on another topic, my DD5 says to me this morning (while wearing her minnie patchwork twirl skirt), "Mommy, will you make me another skirt?  You only made me this one and you're the best maker in the world".  Flattery will get you everywhere my dear girl!!  Of course, then she said she wants the next one to be all white, so it will match everything.


----------



## mrsmiller

Haganfam5 said:


> Me too!  I just love the owner, she is a sweetheart .  Once my order was held up because she visited family for the weekend (which was no big deal to me, and I wouldn't have known any difference) and she added a free yard!   She does get some nice stuff but not too much of it. So, I will agree with the above post!



I also LOVE this website!!!!!!!! Carol is the sweetest!!!!  I told her we needed more Disney fabrics and she went and got some just for us "Disney fabric lovers" and she will also take request!!! Shipping is really quick


I LOST THE REST OF MY QUOTES!!!!!   I really have to master the art of multi-quoting

love the outfits posted, I specially love the froggy princess one, I really love that fabric!!!  the corset outfit is really great, April ...Love the shorts!!!!
Wendy .. a little late but I will tell you that I am a chicken whenever I am alone in the apartment, I have a "BAT" that I am to use for defense ...the funny thing is that i cannot even lift it from the floor  and  I have a dog that poops on herself anytime she sees strangers!!!! so see how well protected I am.....but I do the best sewing at night  so I use time alone to do that just sewing..

Piper: Love that kittie!!! Aimeeg I envy the way you have your fabric stash organized ... You have to see the fabric I have all over my room in bags!!! I am too embarrassed to post pictures specially of  my sewing corner but I believe Crystal can tell you is a mess!!!! 

About the fabric addiction... add me to the group, I told myself that this month I was not going to buy any,  I am doing well as I spent only 165.56 ( I added all my receipts ) it is not the end of the month yet but I am hoping not to buy anymore !!! but is hard   the local fabric store  that I go to the owner called me to let me know that he had gotten polka dots in all the colors at my request , he gave me 2yds samples of some colors and now I feel that I have to go and buy some!!!!!

LisaZoe: All I can say is      


Teresa : I forgot to pm you but  I am always so silly and hate to open my mouth to say anything, specially if is something that have  to do with medical issues...this last time when I was in the hospital my roommate kept telling the doctors that the medications were making her sick , the doctors kept telling her it was on her head as those medicines had NO side effects ,I was scarred to say anything (I had the same side effects from that medication previously) only days later I told my roommate and she was so mad and yelling at me for not saying anything before...you see how stupid I am, I should have kept my mouth shut!!!

A question on the big gives... I know that receivers are  asked for favorite characters for outfits ... if we do not have anything from the list could we use something else ?  example: Jake loves mickey, Donald and some other characters (that I do not have fabric for ) I made him the shirt (mickey /denim patches) but now I am in the fence about the other outfits I had planned, as I only have (for boys ) cars, and mickey mouse (remember the stash Wendy sent me?)  could I use the cars? Please let me know

Linnette


----------



## jeniamt

Has anyone ever seen Jasmine buttons?  Maybe even ones that were intended for scrapbooking?  Its for my Big Give outfit.

Thanks, Jen


----------



## jeniamt

Question????  This is my first attempt to applique and I have a small issue.  You can see the striped fabric of the cupcake holder behind the icing layer.  Plus, the fabric is creating an obvious ridge.






Should I open up the back and cut away the extra fabric that can be seen?  The top is CarlaC's and I did use 3 layers.  What do you think?  I still have time before I attatch the bodice to the skirt.  Here is the backside of the applique:






I had so much trouble with this... my bobbin thread kept jamming and breaking.  Now I realize the timing was off.  Just got the machine back from being serviced.... $60 later.  Aaahhhh!!!  That could have bought a lot of fabric.


----------



## aimeeg

I might be able to help a little bit. 

1. Use a stabilizer under your applique area. I like Sulky sticky back tear away adhesive. There are stabilizers you can pin or iron on. It will help a lot! 

2. There are two things you can do about the cupcake. The first is to fuse white "blocker fabric to the pink and then cut out your cupcake. It will make it so the stripes do not show through. The second is when you cut out your applique start with the pink. Trace around the holder and the cupcake part for the pink. Then just trace the holder part for the stripes. Place the stripes on top of the pink and then do your satin stitch. 

I think you did a lovely job. It is so cute and your buttonhole looks good too! I think your DD is going to love it.  My first applique was the MD Blue Crab!! LOL I think your cupcake was a wise choice.


----------



## luvinyou

Was someone looking for Very Hungry Catipillar fabric?  I found this at the Superstore (grocery store) today ( and would be willing to part with some)!





The fitted and flat sheet are this print:




The pillowcases are like this (i have 3)


----------



## Piper

2cutekidz said:


> I am going to a scrapboking weekend in March. My sister is one of the coordinators, ao I made this pillow for her as a surprise. (The weekend is called Camp Crop-a-Lot) I had some time while I was waiting for a package of blank tees, so I whipped this up in a few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My original thought was it would be a good lower back pillow for the days of scrapping we'll be doing! I used the FREE "Thanks a Melon" ebook on YCMT for the instructions and found a font I liked online.


 
What a neat surprise.
I love that you used Mary Engelbreit fabrics!  She is so into scrapping.


----------



## jessica52877

mrsmiller said:


> A question on the big gives... I know that receivers are  asked for favorite characters for outfits ... if we do not have anything from the list could we use something else ?  example: Jake loves mickey, Donald and some other characters (that I do not have fabric for ) I made him the shirt (mickey /denim patches) but now I am in the fence about the other outfits I had planned, as I only have (for boys ) cars, and mickey mouse (remember the stash Wendy sent me?)  could I use the cars? Please let me know
> 
> Linnette




Linnette! Feel free to use whatever you like! We ask for favorites to give us an idea. I know I LOVE way more then 3 characters and really I think that some don't think on a broader spectrum like CARS and try to think of specifics like Mickey!

Feel free to use whatever your heart desires! He'll LOVE whatever it is! That is the cutest kid!


----------



## Haganfam5

luvinyou said:


> Was someone looking for Very Hungry Catipillar fabric?  I found this at the Superstore (grocery store) today ( and would be willing to part with some)!



Just pm'd you!


----------



## PrincessKell

HI everyone. I want to add some ruffles to the bottom of some pants Im making but I am not using a pattern. Would you suggest I use double of what the legs would be? or more? Thanks!


----------



## LisaZoe

PrincessKell said:


> HI everyone. I want to add some ruffles to the bottom of some pants Im making but I am not using a pattern. Would you suggest I use double of what the legs would be? or more? Thanks!



I prefer to do at least double the measurement the ruffle will be attached too. That gives a nice full ruffle.


----------



## PrincessKell

LisaZoe said:


> I prefer to do at least double the measurement the ruffle will be attached too. That gives a nice full ruffle.



Thanks Lisa! I knew one of you would answer me quick style! haha I am on a pants making moment for some reason. haha They are so quick to whip up. I just made Georgia another pair of fleece pj pants. They were some Hello Kitty that i got a bit ago just under a yard perfect for pants for her.  

I really need to get a move on it with her St. Patty's day dress. We have the fabric she just needs to pick the dress. My roomie's daughter doesn't wear dresses or skirts so I am gonna make her a cute top with some bottoms with ruffles.  Something.. not as near as good as the rest of you, but I am gettin there! haha


----------



## jeniamt

aimeeg said:


> I might be able to help a little bit.
> 
> 1. Use a stabilizer under your applique area. I like Sulky sticky back tear away adhesive. There are stabilizers you can pin or iron on. It will help a lot!
> 
> 2. There are two things you can do about the cupcake. The first is to fuse white "blocker fabric to the pink and then cut out your cupcake. It will make it so the stripes do not show through. The second is when you cut out your applique start with the pink. Trace around the holder and the cupcake part for the pink. Then just trace the holder part for the stripes. Place the stripes on top of the pink and then do your satin stitch.
> 
> I think you did a lovely job. It is so cute and your buttonhole looks good too! I think your DD is going to love it.  My first applique was the MD Blue Crab!! LOL I think your cupcake was a wise choice.



Thanks, I did use the iron-on stabilizer.  I did learn a lot and will do things differently next time.  Guess I thought the dark pink cupcake would have dark enough to cover the stripes.  I am going to cut out the back so I can remove the stripe fabric.  I refuse to start all over!


----------



## Shannalee724

2cutekidz said:


> Thanks! That is done "by hand"  I don't have an emboidery machine.  I haven't decided if I want one.



I love how steady the stiching looks. Great job!



aimeeg said:


> A few people asked me about how to sew piping. Today I finished up my DDs Minnie Mouse Birthday top. I was going to put store bought pink piping on the shirt but then decided I should show everyone how easy it is to make piping.



Wow!  Great Tutorial!!  Can we add that to the sewing links??  I am afraid I won't find it again when I need it.


----------



## vargas17

kstgelais4 said:


> This is flippin fantastic for your first custom! You have a little cutie too. Do you mind me asking when her birthday is? My youngest dd is also 15 months old.



Thanks!!!  Her birthday is Dec. 1st.


----------



## snubie

aimeeg said:


>



Thank you for the piping tutorial.  And birthday Minnie looks wonderful.


----------



## PrincessKell

jeniamt said:


> Question????  This is my first attempt to applique and I have a small issue.  You can see the striped fabric of the cupcake holder behind the icing layer.  Plus, the fabric is creating an obvious ridge.



I think that you did a great job on your first try!! I haven't tried yet. I really want to but Im really really to do it. One of these days I will. I just want to start off with something very easy! You rocked it!


----------



## SomedayI'llBe

So I do not make clothing for my children- but that's because I'm a freshman in college with no children! But I do admire all of your work- I would have loved clothes like that as a little girl. But I have a question that I thing some of you could answer...

I'm making a dress for myself, and I found these PERFECT buttons. They match it perfectly, but there's one major issue- they're wooden. That means I couldn't put them through the wash, unless I sealed them somehow. Any suggestions on sealing them?


----------



## SomedayI'llBe

Oops, double post!


----------



## snubie

jeniamt said:


>



I think it looks pretty good for a first attempt at applique.


----------



## minnie2

LisaZoe said:


> Here's the 100th day of school tee I made for Zoe.


LOve the numbers!


abc123mom said:


> Curve the band like the top... now there's an idea.  I feel a bit silly.  Perhaps I've been overdoing the cold medicines.   I'll give it a go!  Thanks


I hope it works!



2cutekidz said:


> I am going to a scrapboking weekend in March.  My sister is one of the coordinators, ao I made this pillow for her as a surprise.  (The weekend is called Camp Crop-a-Lot)  I had some time while I was waiting for a package of blank tees, so I whipped this up in a few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My original thought was it would be a good lower back pillow for the days of scrapping we'll be doing!  I used the FREE "Thanks a Melon" ebook on YCMT for the instructions and found a font I liked online.


what a fun thing to do!




MinnieVanMom said:


> Moose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter in the park getting air:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me in Blue, my teacher in red, check out the degree of steep by looking at the tree line.  We are in the mogul field.  The moose was down on the right.


Look at Hunter catch some air!!!!  

 WoW look at you go !  And would you please put on some weight!  you are too skinny!!!!



aimeeg said:


> A few people asked me about how to sew piping. Today I finished up my DDs Minnie Mouse Birthday top. I was going to put store bought pink piping on the shirt but then decided I should show everyone how easy it is to make piping.
> 
> I do have a piping foot but you can use a zipper foot as well.
> 
> I first cut my two inch strips. (*** I did not do this the correct way. You really should cut your strips on the bias- 45 degree angle.)
> 
> 
> Next I gathered my supplies. I have my cording, piping foot and fabric strips. Also, here is a close up of the piping foot. You can see there is a little half circle groove that the piping/cording settles into as you sew.
> 
> 
> Place your cording in the center of the fabric strip, close the fabric to make a little taco. My strips are two inches wide. Place the cording (surrounded by fabric) then sew along the edge of the cording. Since the cording sits in the groove it is super easy.
> 
> 
> 
> This is something that my DD made me while I was sewing. He kept me company. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now your piping has been made. I next trim the extra fabric. I trim the piping so it is about the same size as commercial piping. It is just easier with a little extra fabric.
> 
> ere is the end result. Now you can see on the corners why you should cut your fabric along the bias. By doing this the fabric will move and stretch nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added my straps and hooks to the bodice. Then I pinned my lining fabric to my bodice right sides together. Next I flip the bodice over and sew the lining to the bodice. I like to sew on the back of the bodice because you can use the piping stitching as a guide. Again, I use my piping foot so the piping is just guided through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, I changed back to my regular foot and stitched the sides. I snipped the corners and clipped the curves of the bodice. I turned the bodice right side out and top stitched around the seams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the finished product!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to finish the babes Minnie Mouse top. Here top does not have the bday hat though. JennWDW made about the cutest black and pink bows and Waughzee made super cute tiaras. They are going to wear these tops the first night we arrive at WDW with their Minnie pettiskirts.


Very cool! It looks so easy!  Is that yarn you used for piping?  
Also how do you cut on the bias? 
 I love the Minnie!
 How cute your dd made you a friend!  



kjbrown said:


> Whew!  I made it through 27 pages!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm partial to Kathryn, but my name *is* Katherine, so I'm a bit biased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I just say that I LOVE that you have a separate polka dots section!!!
> 
> 
> And on another topic, my DD5 says to me this morning (while wearing her minnie patchwork twirl skirt), "Mommy, will you make me another skirt?  You only made me this one and you're the best maker in the world".  Flattery will get you everywhere my dear girl!!  Of course, then she said she wants the next one to be all white, so it will match everything.


How sweet is that!  That deserves 2 skirts!!!



PrincessKell said:


> HI everyone. I want to add some ruffles to the bottom of some pants Im making but I am not using a pattern. Would you suggest I use double of what the legs would be? or more? Thanks!


yup I would double the width.


----------



## disneymomof1

MinnieVanMom said:


> Moose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter in the park getting air:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me in Blue, my teacher in red, check out the degree of steep by looking at the tree line.  We are in the mogul field.  The moose was down on the right.



Where in the heck do you live, a moose and all that snow????!!!!



aimeeg said:


> A few people asked me about how to sew piping. Today I finished up my DDs Minnie Mouse Birthday top. I was going to put store bought pink piping on the shirt but then decided I should show everyone how easy it is to make piping.
> 
> I do have a piping foot but you can use a zipper foot as well.
> 
> I first cut my two inch strips. (*** I did not do this the correct way. You really should cut your strips on the bias- 45 degree angle.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I gathered my supplies. I have my cording, piping foot and fabric strips. Also, here is a close up of the piping foot. You can see there is a little half circle groove that the piping/cording settles into as you sew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place your cording in the center of the fabric strip, close the fabric to make a little taco. My strips are two inches wide. Place the cording (surrounded by fabric) then sew along the edge of the cording. Since the cording sits in the groove it is super easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is something that my DD made me while I was sewing. He kept me company. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now your piping has been made. I next trim the extra fabric. I trim the piping so it is about the same size as commercial piping. It is just easier with a little extra fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it is time to sew your piping to the bodice. I just line the piping to the edge of the fabric and let the piping foot guide me along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the end result. Now you can see on the corners why you should cut your fabric along the bias. By doing this the fabric will move and stretch nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added my straps and hooks to the bodice. Then I pinned my lining fabric to my bodice right sides together. Next I flip the bodice over and sew the lining to the bodice. I like to sew on the back of the bodice because you can use the piping stitching as a guide. Again, I use my piping foot so the piping is just guided through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, I changed back to my regular foot and stitched the sides. I snipped the corners and clipped the curves of the bodice. I turned the bodice right side out and top stitched around the seams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the finished product!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to finish the babes Minnie Mouse top. Here top does not have the bday hat though. JennWDW made about the cutest black and pink bows and Waughzee made super cute tiaras. They are going to wear these tops the first night we arrive at WDW with their Minnie pettiskirts.



May I ask what kind of machine you use?


----------



## abc123mom

aimeeg said:


>



This made me giggle  so silly, gotta love kids!  


aimeeg said:


>



The top turned out great.  Thank you so much for the mini-tutorial.  Now I have something else new to try.   Can't wait!


----------



## aimeeg

You are all so welcome! I do think the tops turned out cute.  The potato is now on my DD's dresser. He cannot go back in the box. 

I use a Viking Sapphire 830. It was quit and investment but money well spent. I killed several Singers and was off to buy my third when my DH said buy a good machine. I was so super excited. I ended up buying a little nicer model that I thought I would. For all the sewing I do it was a good investment. 

To cut on the bias you lay your fabric out and you cut diagonally. It helps to have a ruler, mat and rotary cutter. Here are a few links that might help out. 

http://www.savvyseams.com/techniques/biastape.php

http://quilting.about.com/od/rotarycuttingskills/ss/cutting_strips_3.htm

Ps. . . Don't tell my Mom my I did not cut my fabric on the bias. It is one of her sewing pet peeves!


----------



## PrincessKell

Okie dokie, I think I am full of them today.  Has anyone made clothes for build-a-bears? we have many of these guys floating around the house. and Um I am tired of spending  $$$ on clothes for them when I can make them myself!  What patterns  have you used?  Or how would I construct them myself. How do I do the math for these guys?


----------



## minnie2

aimeeg said:


> You are all so welcome! I do think the tops turned out cute.  The potato is now on my DD's dresser. He cannot go back in the box.
> 
> I use a Viking Sapphire 830. It was quit and investment but money well spent. I killed several Singers and was off to buy my third when my DH said buy a good machine. I was so super excited. I ended up buying a little nicer model that I thought I would. For all the sewing I do it was a good investment.
> 
> To cut on the bias you lay your fabric out and you cut diagonally. It helps to have a ruler, mat and rotary cutter. Here are a few links that might help out.
> 
> http://www.savvyseams.com/techniques/biastape.php
> 
> http://quilting.about.com/od/rotarycuttingskills/ss/cutting_strips_3.htm
> 
> Ps. . . Don't tell my Mom my I did not cut my fabric on the bias. It is one of her sewing pet peeves!


thanks!  
 Is that yarn you are using for the piping?



PrincessKell said:


> Okie dokie, I think I am full of them today.  Has anyone made clothes for build-a-bears? we have many of these guys floating around the house. and Um I am tired of spending  $$$ on clothes for them when I can make them myself!  What patterns  have you used?  Or how would I construct them myself. How do I do the math for these guys?



I have nothing fancy but I just made some patterns I have for Nikki's ag dolls bigger.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

PrincessKell said:


> Okie dokie, I think I am full of them today.  Has anyone made clothes for build-a-bears? we have many of these guys floating around the house. and Um I am tired of spending  $$$ on clothes for them when I can make them myself!  What patterns  have you used?  Or how would I construct them myself. How do I do the math for these guys?


I use CarlaC's dolly patterns and they fit perfectly.


----------



## tricia

Whoa, I stop reading for a couple of days cause I get the stomach flu and you guys post like 20 pages.  Great stuff, I just quoted on the last couple of pages though.  I get to reading and forget to hit the button most days.



aimeeg said:


> got everything put away. I took everything off the shelves and then put it back in color order- lightest to darkest, colored groups of prints etc . . . Then I organized all the dots- light to dark and small to large. I am telling you I can not squeeze on scrap of fabric on these shelves! Good thing I am going 100 days without shopping.



Seriously jealous here, but not because you have more than me, but because you have more different patterns than my Fabricland (the only fabric store in my city)



MinnieVanMom said:


> Moose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter in the park getting air:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me in Blue, my teacher in red, check out the degree of steep by looking at the tree line.  We are in the mogul field.  The moose was down on the right.



Cool.  I love that you snowboard and Hunter skis.  My DSs and I ski, snowboarding is just too much work 



LisaZoe said:


> Here's the 100th day of school tee I made for Zoe.



very cute


----------



## twob4him

I can't believe it. I finished a top for my DD. The apron is a bit big but I am going to wait to closer to the trip to adjust everything. BTW it's cold and windy out...and DD was still a very cooperative model....  


The front...( I fixed the spelling  )







The back...






First try on....

















The step sisters up close....
















Ok so one down....23 to go!!!  

*****************************************************



DD 5 was feeling much better as the day progressed. Hopefully she can go to school tomorrow! OK now I am going to finish cleaning and make dinner


----------



## aimeeg

I use cording to make piping. It comes in lots of widths and it is super cheap. You can find it at pretty much any fabric store!


----------



## JaimeK

My first attempt at posting a pic here....
My disney stash (plus thomas):


----------



## twob4him

aimeeg said:


> got everything put away. I took everything off the shelves and then put it back in color order- lightest to darkest, colored groups of prints etc . . . Then I organized all the dots- light to dark and small to large. I am telling you I can not squeeze on scrap of fabric on these shelves! Good thing I am going 100 days without shopping.


OK that just does my heart good. I think instead of spending $1000's on artwork....one should just buy shelves and fabric. And arrange it prettily like you did. I could stare at it all day!  



MinnieVanMom said:


> Moose:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me in Blue, my teacher in red, check out the degree of steep by looking at the tree line.  We are in the mogul field.  The moose was down on the right.


Wow how cool are you! You go girl! I love the moose too!  



LisaZoe said:


> Here's the 100th day of school tee I made for Zoe.


So cute! I love your appliques. I wish I had a nice machine to applique with. 



aimeeg said:


> A few people asked me about how to sew piping. Today I finished up my DDs Minnie Mouse Birthday top. I was going to put store bought pink piping on the shirt but then decided I should show everyone how easy it is to make piping.
> 
> I do have a piping foot but you can use a zipper foot as well.
> 
> I first cut my two inch strips. (*** I did not do this the correct way. You really should cut your strips on the bias- 45 degree angle.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I gathered my supplies. I have my cording, piping foot and fabric strips. Also, here is a close up of the piping foot. You can see there is a little half circle groove that the piping/cording settles into as you sew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Place your cording in the center of the fabric strip, close the fabric to make a little taco. My strips are two inches wide. Place the cording (surrounded by fabric) then sew along the edge of the cording. Since the cording sits in the groove it is super easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is something that my DD made me while I was sewing. He kept me company. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now your piping has been made. I next trim the extra fabric. I trim the piping so it is about the same size as commercial piping. It is just easier with a little extra fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it is time to sew your piping to the bodice. I just line the piping to the edge of the fabric and let the piping foot guide me along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the end result. Now you can see on the corners why you should cut your fabric along the bias. By doing this the fabric will move and stretch nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added my straps and hooks to the bodice. Then I pinned my lining fabric to my bodice right sides together. Next I flip the bodice over and sew the lining to the bodice. I like to sew on the back of the bodice because you can use the piping stitching as a guide. Again, I use my piping foot so the piping is just guided through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, I changed back to my regular foot and stitched the sides. I snipped the corners and clipped the curves of the bodice. I turned the bodice right side out and top stitched around the seams.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the finished product!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to finish the babes Minnie Mouse top. Here top does not have the bday hat though. JennWDW made about the cutest black and pink bows and Waughzee made super cute tiaras. They are going to wear these tops the first night we arrive at WDW with their Minnie pettiskirts.


OK first off...I have a piping foot. I never knew what to do with it. Do you blog? If so, can you put this tutorial on there? I don't know how to save it. Can Teresa put this in the bookmarks maybe? I love the top...So cute!!  



aimeeg said:


> I use cording to make piping. It comes in lots of widths and it is super cheap. You can find it at pretty much any fabric store!


I really gotta try this on my next outfit! Thanks so much for the help and great pics!


----------



## aimeeg

I can try to pdf the instructions and then someone could post them permanently.  

Thanks for all the fabric compliments. I have to admit I had a slight breakdown when I was finished I was feeling so guilty. I did not even want to post the finished pics. My DH was really sweet to me and also how can you walk past that bookcase and not smile.


----------



## Tracie

aimeeg said:


> got everything put away. I took everything off the shelves and then put it back in color order- lightest to darkest, colored groups of prints etc . . . Then I organized all the dots- light to dark and small to large. I am telling you I can not squeeze on scrap of fabric on these shelves! Good thing I am going 100 days without shopping.



I don't even own a sewing machine, but I love your sewing stash!  It looks so colorful and happy!


----------



## jeniamt

yahoo.... I finished my first stripwork which is also my first applique.  Its for DD's 3rd birthday!  I did go ahead and cut the back out of the applique to remove the striped fabric that could be seen behind the cupcake top.






In the future, I will give my self some extra fabric on the bottom of the bodice.  A 1/2 inch seem alowance is not enough for me when I'm attatching it to a gathered skirt.  I had to remove the gathering stitches once everything was sewn together.






Had to share, DD2 left me a little present (yes, that's a goldfish) on my ruffler foot today.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

aimeeg said:


> Aimee,
> 
> Thank you for posting how to make piping and with all the pictures and easy to follow instructions.  You did a wonderful job on the this tutorial!  I copied and pasted into word and saved but hope they put in in the bookmarks.
> 
> Very very good job.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

jeniamt said:


> yahoo.... I finished my first stripwork which is also my first applique.  Its for DD's 3rd birthday!  I did go ahead and cut the back out of the applique to remove the striped fabric that could be seen behind the cupcake top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the future, I will give my self some extra fabric on the bottom of the bodice.  A 1/2 inch seem alowance is not enough for me when I'm attatching it to a gathered skirt.  I had to remove the gathering stitches once everything was sewn together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to share, DD2 left me a little present (yes, that's a goldfish) on my ruffler foot today.


The dress turned out very pretty. I love it and the Goldfish is too cute too.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

twob4him said:


> I can't believe it. I finished a top for my DD. The apron is a bit big but I am going to wait to closer to the trip to adjust everything. BTW it's cold and windy out...and DD was still a very cooperative model....
> 
> 
> The front...( I fixed the spelling  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back...
> 
> 
> 
> First try on....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The step sisters up close....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so one down....23 to go!!!
> 
> DD 5 was feeling much better as the day progressed. Hopefully she can go to school tomorrow! OK now I am going to finish cleaning and make dinner


That is just amazing and wicked good.  How long does it take for you to create just 1 outfit?  You are so ambitious to do 23 more.  Good luck and keep posting the great pictures.


JaimeK said:


> My first attempt at posting a pic here....
> My disney stash (plus thomas):


That is a very nice collection of fabric.  A very good start!  I have a fabric addiction but I admit it.  Hello, my name is April...I am addict to buying fabric.



jeniamt said:


> yahoo.... I finished my first stripwork which is also my first applique.  Its for DD's 3rd birthday!  I did go ahead and cut the back out of the applique to remove the striped fabric that could be seen behind the cupcake top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the future, I will give my self some extra fabric on the bottom of the bodice.  A 1/2 inch seem alowance is not enough for me when I'm attatching it to a gathered skirt.  I had to remove the gathering stitches once everything was sewn together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to share, DD2 left me a little present (yes, that's a goldfish) on my ruffler foot today.


That is a beautiful first try at the strip work.  Did you like making it?  Was it easy?  Sorry you had to do the seam ripper work after attaching.  Did it take long to rip?   It looks great and the fish is very cute.


----------



## charlinn

luvinyou said:


> Was someone looking for Very Hungry Catipillar fabric?  I found this at the Superstore (grocery store) today ( and would be willing to part with some)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fitted and flat sheet are this print:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pillowcases are like this (i have 3)



They had this at a grocery store...I am shopping for fabric in all the wrong places!!  LOL!!  I need to get out of my office/studio and get shopping.


----------



## aimeeg

Jeniamt- I LOVE the cupcake dress. It is perfect!  I have that cupcake fabric too but I guess what fabric don't I have. LOL  Did you get it at Cotton Seed Glory? Do you know about their club card? Ask about the card if you ever go in there. It is a punch card where you can earn free fabric. Although, there prices have really gone up!!! I saw some fabric for over $10 a yard.


----------



## luvinyou

charlinn said:


> They had this at a grocery store...I am shopping for fabric in all the wrong places!!  LOL!!  I need to get out of my office/studio and get shopping.



 Its one of those grocery stores that sell clothes, toys, home stuff etc.  Kinda like a walmart but on a much smaller scale.  I got Tinkerbelle pillowcases there for $2 too!  Its one of my favourite stores, they have the best deals.


----------



## PrincessKell

jeniamt said:


> yahoo.... I finished my first stripwork which is also my first applique.  Its for DD's 3rd birthday!  I did go ahead and cut the back out of the applique to remove the striped fabric that could be seen behind the cupcake top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the future, I will give my self some extra fabric on the bottom of the bodice.  A 1/2 inch seem alowance is not enough for me when I'm attatching it to a gathered skirt.  I had to remove the gathering stitches once everything was sewn together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to share, DD2 left me a little present (yes, that's a goldfish) on my ruffler foot today.




That is great. I Love the fabric. I wouldn't think that was your first time for either.


----------



## PrincessKell

Where can I find Dr. Seuss fabric. Georgia wants a dress for school to wear for  Dr. Seuss birthday party.  And I know I have seen a few Dr. Seuss customs, care to share them again??


----------



## luvinyou

PrincessKell said:


> Where can I find Dr. Seuss fabric. Georgia wants a dress for school to wear for  Dr. Seuss birthday party.  And I know I have seen a few Dr. Seuss customs, care to share them again??



Ebay or a sheet set from pottery barn.  Its very hard to find and expensive!


----------



## aimeeg

I actually made one today.  What is that saying- Ask and you shall receive. I was going to wait to share it for a few weeks. My youngest daughter is going to wear this to her sisters Birthday at school. I still have to finish DD4's but hers is a little more complicated. 

The best place to find the fabric is ebay and it does get very expensive. I still have not been able to win Grinch fabric. 

Here is the newest . . .






Here is a previous dress . . .











JennWDW made the bows. How awesome are they??? They are my favorites because of the korkers.


----------



## Haganfam5

Well before I go to bed, I was thinking about doctor Seuss fabric today and it's funny you should mention it!  I looked on Pottery barn and the cheapest way to go is a crib sheet for I think $29 plus shipping. .  I was going to go for it because the going rate is about $40. a yard on ebay (if you can find it). Well, they are backordered for 4 weeks.  Which brings me here.  I was thinking I would take a vote and see how many ladies want to go in on some fabric and maybe we can split it up?  Maybe order a few crib sheets and split them or a larger set?  I know it had been brought up on the fabric board before but I don't know how much response it got. Just figured I would throw that out there and take a vote.  I mean a pillow case alone is $24..???  Maybe it would be best to split crib sheets. It wouldn't be that much fabric but the prints are large and could porbably be cut into pieces.


----------



## aimeeg

So if I bought sheets would that count as fabric??? LOL 

I am tempted to buy the pillowcase but I am not.  We have a PBK at our mall but I have forced myself to stay clear of it. It is my favorite store though.


----------



## luvinyou

I am just hoping the Dr. Seuss sheets go on clearance at PBK since I don't _really_ need it.  My store always has tons of leftover clearance items, and it doesn't seem like they have sold many sets yet.

aimee - sheets definately don't count as fabric!


----------



## Mirb1214

JaimeK said:


> My first attempt at posting a pic here....
> My disney stash (plus thomas):



Can you please tell me where you purchased the red/white polka dot fabric at?


----------



## charlinn

PrincessKell said:


> Where can I find Dr. Seuss fabric. Georgia wants a dress for school to wear for  Dr. Seuss birthday party.  And I know I have seen a few Dr. Seuss customs, care to share them again??



you can find it on ebay-not cheap though   They have some, and I also heard that Pottery Barn has some Dr. Seuss Sheets, they're expensive but you could probably use what you need and then sell the rest??


----------



## Haganfam5

I don't have a PB or a PBK near me.  I guess I would have to order online.  My son really wants the Star Wars bed set they have.  If anyone sees that on sale/clearance please let me know!


----------



## Haganfam5

Mirb1214 said:


> Can you please tell me where you purchased the red/white polka dot fabric at?



I bought some like that at Joann's fabrics store. Most fabric stores usually have one form or another of red with white polka dots


----------



## charlinn

Here's my version!!  Although I want to do a new set with the PB sheets!!  

I actually just took an order for this set!  My first Big order!!  I am so excited, so I am recreating it with a couple changes...I am making the applique's bigger this time!  






I think this was my favorite to create!  It's very bright though!!


----------



## PrincessKell

aimeeg said:


> I actually made one today.  What is that saying- Ask and you shall receive. I was going to wait to share it for a few weeks. My youngest daughter is going to wear this to her sisters Birthday at school. I still have to finish DD4's but hers is a little more complicated.
> 
> The best place to find the fabric is ebay and it does get very expensive. I still have not been able to win Grinch fabric.
> 
> Here is the newest . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a previous dress . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JennWDW made the bows. How awesome are they??? They are my favorites because of the korkers.



Aimee you are just THAT awesome!!  I loooooooooove it.   I was thinking the strip work dress, Georgia was on the same lines. 



Mirb1214 said:


> Can you please tell me where you purchased the red/white polka dot fabric at?



I got mine at Joanns too. they have big (not the HUGE ones anymore that I have seen) and the tiny one too. And in all colors.


----------



## charlinn

aimeeg said:


> I actually made one today.  What is that saying- Ask and you shall receive. I was going to wait to share it for a few weeks. My youngest daughter is going to wear this to her sisters Birthday at school. I still have to finish DD4's but hers is a little more complicated.
> 
> The best place to find the fabric is ebay and it does get very expensive. I still have not been able to win Grinch fabric.
> 
> Here is the newest . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a previous dress . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JennWDW made the bows. How awesome are they??? They are my favorites because of the korkers.


Love them....love them!!!  I cannot believe you did that one today!!  Wow!!


----------



## charlinn

Not sure if I posted this one before or not, I made this for my 3 1/2 month old niece...it's a 6-9months, so she should fit in it soon!!  I can't wait to see her in it!  I am afraid the straps might be a little short though...I kinda messed up on them.  This is pre-buttons


----------



## aimeeg

Thank you   

My girls were abnormally good today. They have really embraced the organized art room. They spent the whole day in there with me. The colored and played Little Pet Shop. DD4 sat in the chair next to me and listened to the entire Beauty and the Beast Broadway Soundtrack. (Side note it was driving me crazy because Belle is Meg from Hercules.) We finished the Minnie shirts this morning. Later on in the day we made the babes CITH dress. They had fun watching MMCH on the laptop while I sewed. DD4 even scolded me for talking to my Mom on the phone. She walked up to me, pointed and said "SEW!" Both my Mom and I cracked up!!!


----------



## charlinn

What do you think of this one??  I did this for fun for Easter...






I was having fun with the Tule!!


----------



## jeniamt

MinnieVanMom said:


> That is just amazing and wicked good.  How long does it take for you to create just 1 outfit?  You are so ambitious to do 23 more.  Good luck and keep posting the great pictures.
> 
> That is a very nice collection of fabric.  A very good start!  I have a fabric addiction but I admit it.  Hello, my name is April...I am addict to buying fabric.
> 
> 
> That is a beautiful first try at the strip work.  Did you like making it?  Was it easy?  Sorry you had to do the seam ripper work after attaching.  Did it take long to rip?   It looks great and the fish is very cute.



I did like it but I think I like the simply sweet a little better.  Really because I like the halter option that the simply sweet offers.  It was certainly easy enough though.  Nice thing is, one fat quarter is the perfect amount to make the four strips of each fabric.  I have a lot of fat quarters!  Not too long to rip, just a little bit of a pain.  Next time I'll leave myself enough room to hide the ruffle stitch inside the finished seam.



aimeeg said:


> Jeniamt- I LOVE the cupcake dress. It is perfect!  I have that cupcake fabric too but I guess what fabric don't I have. LOL  Did you get it at Cotton Seed Glory? Do you know about their club card? Ask about the card if you ever go in there. It is a punch card where you can earn free fabric. Although, there prices have really gone up!!! I saw some fabric for over $10 a yard.



I did get it at Cotton Seed Glory!  Too funny, when I saw your other cupcake fabric I wondered the same thing about you!  They do have some great fabrics but like you said they are $$$$.  Plus, I find the owner a little strange.  Not that she isn't nice but I always get the feeling she thinks I'm not a serious shopper.  Maybe because I'm always the youngest person in the shop??  I've taken a lot of quilting classes from her and I bought my machine there.  I asked her about carrying the Feliz pattern and she looked at me like I had 3 heads!  I told her I could get the manufacturer for her if she was interested and she looked at me blankly and said "NO."  On another occasion, I asked about Michael Miller fabric and told her I wasn't quilting anymore but creating custom kids clothes and then she said "Are you still on our mailing list?"  Hugh?  What does that have to do with the MM fabric? 



PrincessKell said:


> Where can I find Dr. Seuss fabric. Georgia wants a dress for school to wear for  Dr. Seuss birthday party.  And I know I have seen a few Dr. Seuss customs, care to share them again??



My kids came home with the letter about his birthday as well.  The letter said to come in costume, themed clothing, or wear red and white on March 2nd.  Of course the kids said, "what can you make us?"



Haganfam5 said:


> Well before I go to bed, I was thinking about doctor Seuss fabric today and it's funny you should mention it!  I looked on Pottery barn and the cheapest way to go is a crib sheet for I think $29 plus shipping. .  I was going to go for it because the going rate is about $40. a yard on ebay (if you can find it). Well, they are backordered for 4 weeks.  Which brings me here.  I was thinking I would take a vote and see how many ladies want to go in on some fabric and maybe we can split it up?  Maybe order a few crib sheets and split them or a larger set?  I know it had been brought up on the fabric board before but I don't know how much response it got. Just figured I would throw that out there and take a vote.  I mean a pillow case alone is $24..???  Maybe it would be best to split crib sheets. It wouldn't be that much fabric but the prints are large and could porbably be cut into pieces.



Oohh, maybe I'll try to get to the mall tomorrow and see if they have the sheets at our PBkids.  I'll let you know!


----------



## PrincessKell

aimeeg said:


> Thank you
> 
> My girls were abnormally good today. They have really embraced the organized art room. They spent the whole day in there with me. The colored and played Little Pet Shop. DD4 sat in the chair next to me and listened to the entire Beauty and the Beast Broadway Soundtrack. (Side note it was driving me crazy because Belle is Meg from Hercules.) We finished the Minnie shirts this morning. Later on in the day we made the babes CITH dress. They had fun watching MMCH on the laptop while I sewed. DD4 even scolded me for talking to my Mom on the phone. She walked up to me, pointed and said "SEW!" Both my Mom and I cracked up!!!



OMGosh Aimee, that is too funny!  I love it. At least we know she loves what you do for her. hahaha Or at least you are out of her way when you are busy sewing.


----------



## jeniamt

charlinn said:


> Not sure if I posted this one before or not, I made this for my 3 1/2 month old niece...it's a 6-9months, so she should fit in it soon!!  I can't wait to see her in it!  I am afraid the straps might be a little short though...I kinda messed up on them.  This is pre-buttons



so cute!  



charlinn said:


> What do you think of this one??  I did this for fun for Easter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was having fun with the Tule!!



Oohh, I love it!  I want to see it on.  I really want to add some tule to my creations but I'm afraid the girls will complain that its too itchy.  You'll have to let me know.


----------



## Keurigirl

aimeeg said:


> got everything put away. I took everything off the shelves and then put it back in color order- lightest to darkest, colored groups of prints etc . . . Then I organized all the dots- light to dark and small to large. I am telling you I can not squeeze on scrap of fabric on these shelves! Good thing I am going 100 days without shopping.


\

AIMEE G!! Holy cow, woman, that looks awesome! How to you wrap your fabric? Care to share some tips so that I can attempt to be as organized as you are? All my stuff is sitting on the floor. LOL


----------



## PrincessKell

charlinn said:


> What do you think of this one??  I did this for fun for Easter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was having fun with the Tule!!



I love that. I love the green! sooo cute.


----------



## Rebecuberduber

I've been reading but I haven't had a chance to sit and post in forever.  I think I've finally found a moment .. we'll see if I can get this out before I'm interrupted.



2cutekidz said:


>



What a sweet idea!  It came out so great!



aimeeg said:


>



This is amazing.  I agree, I could gaze at it for hours.  I think I've found my mecca.  It's glorious.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Hunter in the park getting air:



Moose!  Cool that you can snowboard!  You go girl!  I tried snowboarding once in highschool.  I went up with friends and they told me the easiest way to learn is go on one of the big hills so you can get some speed.  I don't know if they were joking or just stupid, but it backfired because it took us ALL DAY to get down the mountain.  Never so much as looked at a snowboard, since.  



2cutekidz said:


> Thanks! That is done "by hand"  I don't have an emboidery machine.  I haven't decided if I want one.



Obviously you don't need one!  You've got mad skillz!

Oh darn!  There were so many other things I wanted to comment on but my little one decided they want to nurse.  I'm now typing one handed so will have to keep this brief.  Love all the creations posted, today!  The Dr. Seuss things are adorable!!!  Love the monster letters and the cupcake applique.  Hmm ... I know I'm forgetting things, but I really loved it all.  Keep up the good work, ladies!


----------



## jeniamt

aimeeg said:


> I actually made one today.  What is that saying- Ask and you shall receive. I was going to wait to share it for a few weeks. My youngest daughter is going to wear this to her sisters Birthday at school. I still have to finish DD4's but hers is a little more complicated.
> 
> The best place to find the fabric is ebay and it does get very expensive. I still have not been able to win Grinch fabric.
> 
> Here is the newest . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a previous dress . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JennWDW made the bows. How awesome are they??? They are my favorites because of the korkers.



Okay, give it up girl... where did you get the Seuss fabric?  Since I'm near you, I'm heading straight to your source if you bought it recently.  Maybe based on your post, you got it from e-bay?  Stinkers     The outfits are, as always, amazing!


----------



## aimeeg

Sorry I wish there was some fabulous secret source to my CITH fabric. Too bad because that would be fun.  Really ebay is your best bet. There is a lady that sells the blue in fat quaters. It is about $10 for a FQ but you can really stretch it. I do not breathe when I cut it though! LOL


----------



## jeniamt

aimeeg said:


> Sorry I wish there was some fabulous secret source to my CITH fabric. Too bad because that would be fun.  Really ebay is your best bet. There is a lady that sells the blue in fat quaters. It is about $10 for a FQ but you can really stretch it. I do not breathe when I cut it though! LOL



Ouch, $10 for a fat quarter!  I think I might just make something with red & white stripe fabric and embroider something Seuss like on it.  Plus, there isn't much time to get it shipped to me.  I'm not feeling very creative right now... its hard to shift gears from B-day cupcake to Cruise to Seuss.


----------



## jeniamt

I have a question.  When looking at custom clothes on   or Etsy, I often see the word "Wisterialane" in the title.  Anyone know what that means?


----------



## squirrel

Wisterialane isn't that were the people on the TV show Desperate Housewives live?  Could it have anything to do with that.

I have some questions:  I made some dresses and have a little bit of fabric left over and wanted to make one of those hankerchief head things.  Has anyone made one?  How big should I make the triangle for a child?

I also wanted to try out putting a mickey head on the hankerchief.  Do I need to buy some kind of glue or something to keep it in place while I stitch the outside edge?  I can just use a zig zag stitch and put the sewing machine on fine correct.


----------



## ibesue

jeniamt said:


> I have a question.  When looking at custom clothes on   or Etsy, I often see the word "Wisterialane" in the title.  Anyone know what that means?



Wisteria Lane is an ebay boutique group.  They mostly sell childrens custom clothing.  They are having a launch right now with lots of designers.


----------



## tinashaver

yea I am happy to say I FINALLY got motivated to do some sewing today! When DD gets up in the morning I can finish then I will post some pics asap! Thanks for giving some motivation!


----------



## snubie

twob4him said:


>



This looks great.  Very creative.



jeniamt said:


>


Nice job.


----------



## jessica52877

aimeeg said:


> Sorry I wish there was some fabulous secret source to my CITH fabric. Too bad because that would be fun.  Really ebay is your best bet. There is a lady that sells the blue in fat quaters. It is about $10 for a FQ but you can really stretch it. I do not breathe when I cut it though! LOL



Yep, ebay is it! I paid about $20 for not quite a yard of the green last time.  I had had lots of green but used it all and then had lots of blue left since I bought way more of it so got a smidgen more just to have.

I wish I had bought the white when walmart had it (this was YEARS ago) but I was using it for something different at the time and white just didn't work well.


----------



## minnie2

aimeeg said:


> I can try to pdf the instructions and then someone could post them permanently.
> 
> Thanks for all the fabric compliments. I have to admit I had a slight breakdown when I was finished I was feeling so guilty. I did not even want to post the finished pics. My DH was really sweet to me and also how can you walk past that bookcase and not smile.


Please make it a pdf.  That would be wonderful.

Don't feel guilty it is gorgeous!



jeniamt said:


> yahoo.... I finished my first stripwork which is also my first applique.  Its for DD's 3rd birthday!  I did go ahead and cut the back out of the applique to remove the striped fabric that could be seen behind the cupcake top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the future, I will give my self some extra fabric on the bottom of the bodice.  A 1/2 inch seem alowance is not enough for me when I'm attatching it to a gathered skirt.  I had to remove the gathering stitches once everything was sewn together.
> 
> Had to share, DD2 left me a little present (yes, that's a goldfish) on my ruffler foot today.


Great job!  Love the little goldfish waiting for you.  How sweet!  I guess she figured you where working so hard you needed nourishment 



PrincessKell said:


> Where can I find Dr. Seuss fabric. Georgia wants a dress for school to wear for  Dr. Seuss birthday party.  And I know I have seen a few Dr. Seuss customs, care to share them again??





aimeeg said:


> I actually made one today.  What is that saying- Ask and you shall receive. I was going to wait to share it for a few weeks. My youngest daughter is going to wear this to her sisters Birthday at school. I still have to finish DD4's but hers is a little more complicated.
> 
> The best place to find the fabric is ebay and it does get very expensive. I still have not been able to win Grinch fabric.
> 
> Here is the newest . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a previous dress . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JennWDW made the bows. How awesome are they??? They are my favorites because of the korkers.





Haganfam5 said:


> Well before I go to bed, I was thinking about doctor Seuss fabric today and it's funny you should mention it!  I looked on Pottery barn and the cheapest way to go is a crib sheet for I think $29 plus shipping. .  I was going to go for it because the going rate is about $40. a yard on ebay (if you can find it). Well, they are backordered for 4 weeks.  Which brings me here.  I was thinking I would take a vote and see how many ladies want to go in on some fabric and maybe we can split it up?  Maybe order a few crib sheets and split them or a larger set?  I know it had been brought up on the fabric board before but I don't know how much response it got. Just figured I would throw that out there and take a vote.  I mean a pillow case alone is $24..???  Maybe it would be best to split crib sheets. It wouldn't be that much fabric but the prints are large and could porbably be cut into pieces.


Aimee Love the dresses!  

 So funny I was helping at Kyle's class and his teacher and I where talking about how the school is doing Dr Suesses bday!  So I started thinking how can I make DR S customs for Kyle and Nik!  i was actually going to post that this am!  

 I love everything posted but do you all have any suggestions on how to make a Boy DR S thing and maybe an older girl DR S custom?  



charlinn said:


> Not sure if I posted this one before or not, I made this for my 3 1/2 month old niece...it's a 6-9months, so she should fit in it soon!!  I can't wait to see her in it!  I am afraid the straps might be a little short though...I kinda messed up on them.  This is pre-buttons


So pretty



charlinn said:


> What do you think of this one??  I did this for fun for Easter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was having fun with the Tule!!


So fun!


----------



## 2manyprincesses

squirrel said:


> I have some questions:  I made some dresses and have a little bit of fabric left over and wanted to make one of those hankerchief head things.  Has anyone made one?  How big should I make the triangle for a child?
> 
> I also wanted to try out putting a mickey head on the hankerchief.  Do I need to buy some kind of glue or something to keep it in place while I stitch the outside edge?  I can just use a zig zag stitch and put the sewing machine on fine correct.



I'm not sure if your question was answered yet, but what I would do is measure the child's head and work from there.  Put the measuring tape right where you would want the front of the handkerchief to sit and decide how far down you want the points of the triangle to be.  (ie, just past the ears or all the way to the underside of her head)

Then make a pattern.  I use the back of wrapping paper.  Draw your line that long then connect the ends to make your triangle.

As far as the mickey head, check out the bookmarks.  There is an awesome step by step tutorial there to guide you through that.

Good luck and I really want to see it when you're done!!  Maybe I could make one too?  I'm thinking this might be good for the sun on our upcoming trip!


----------



## 2manyprincesses

charlinn said:


> What do you think of this one??  I did this for fun for Easter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was having fun with the Tule!!



This is so cute!  Sweet and simple.  Although I like the fancy stuff that's posted too!   

Where do you get the hungry caterpillar fabric?  My youngest is hmmmm... how to put this?  "pooh sized"  And I think it would be socute and fitting for her to have a dress made with it!  (She's 10 months old and wears 18 months clothing!)  Cute as a button though!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

jeniamt said:


> yahoo.... I finished my first stripwork which is also my first applique.  Its for DD's 3rd birthday!  I did go ahead and cut the back out of the applique to remove the striped fabric that could be seen behind the cupcake top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the future, I will give my self some extra fabric on the bottom of the bodice.  A 1/2 inch seem alowance is not enough for me when I'm attatching it to a gathered skirt.  I had to remove the gathering stitches once everything was sewn together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to share, DD2 left me a little present (yes, that's a goldfish) on my ruffler foot today.




I love the "Little Lady" fabric!  The dress turned out simply adorable!


This is really weird, but I haven't been on since I think page 18.  Well when I came here today, it started me at page 28.  When I click "view first unread post' or whatever that is, I got shot back to page 28.  So I have a lot to catch up on, but worse, gotta figure out where to start!


Sewing question...for those of you who appliqued a face from a pillowcase ( remember way back before you guys could applique so well and cut our Snow White from a pillowcase panel?)  Did you use the head from the side where all 4 characters are ( that is smaller and what I would think is the "back" of the pillowcase) or the side where there are the 3 princess close together?  I'm gonna try to cut one out and put it on a twirl dress, and didn't know which size to use.  My DD is in a size 5.  TIA!


----------



## lucyanna girl

How much fabric (45 inches wide) will I need for a pair of pants made with CarlaC's pattern in a size two (waist 21 inches, inseam 12 inches)? 

I intend to buy the pattern tonight but don't have time right now. I have a meeting in the nearest town with a fabric shop and want to make my grand baby a pair of Batman pants. He is 2 1/2 and loves Barman. Seems like a good way to get my feet wet after years of not sewing. 

All the cute things I see here have inspired me. Plus he is getting a new baby sister very soon and I really want to sew for them both.

Thanks,

Penny


----------



## minnie2

lucyanna girl said:


> How much fabric (45 inches wide) will I need for a pair of pants made with CarlaC's pattern in a size two (waist 21 inches, inseam 12 inches)?
> 
> I intend to buy the pattern tonight but don't have time right now. I have a meeting in the nearest town with a fabric shop and want to make my grand baby a pair of Batman pants. He is 2 1/2 and loves Barman. Seems like a good way to get my feet wet after years of not sewing.
> 
> All the cute things I see here have inspired me. Plus he is getting a new baby sister very soon and I really want to sew for them both.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Penny


Not positive off hand but I would say 1.2 yard but I would buy a full yard to be safe.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

lucyanna girl said:


> How much fabric (45 inches wide) will I need for a pair of pants made with CarlaC's pattern in a size two (waist 21 inches, inseam 12 inches)?
> 
> I intend to buy the pattern tonight but don't have time right now. I have a meeting in the nearest town with a fabric shop and want to make my grand baby a pair of Batman pants. He is 2 1/2 and loves Barman. Seems like a good way to get my feet wet after years of not sewing.
> 
> All the cute things I see here have inspired me. Plus he is getting a new baby sister very soon and I really want to sew for them both.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Penny



Hi Penny,
Here is the info from the pattern-

45" wide pants fabric, for pants and pants with cuffs
Size Small (1-3)
Side Line A (outter measurement)- less than 16"- 1/2 yd
16-25- 3/4 yard
26-38- 1 yard

I make the size 2 and 3/4 works for me


----------



## snubie

lucyanna girl said:


> How much fabric (45 inches wide) will I need for a pair of pants made with CarlaC's pattern in a size two (waist 21 inches, inseam 12 inches)?
> 
> I intend to buy the pattern tonight but don't have time right now. I have a meeting in the nearest town with a fabric shop and want to make my grand baby a pair of Batman pants. He is 2 1/2 and loves Barman. Seems like a good way to get my feet wet after years of not sewing.
> 
> All the cute things I see here have inspired me. Plus he is getting a new baby sister very soon and I really want to sew for them both.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Penny



Half yard should be fine.


----------



## minnie2

Is there any website that happens to have good prices on Michael Miller fabric?


----------



## eyor44

Would someone please PM me with the info as to where to buy CarlaC's patterns? I have searched and can't find it. TIA


----------



## snubie

eyor44 said:


> Would someone please PM me with the info as to where to buy CarlaC's patterns? I have searched and can't find it. TIA


Here's a link to her patterns:
http://youcanmakethis.com/info/authors/1039292498


----------



## lucyanna girl

Thanks! On my way out the door. I haven't been to a fabric store forever. This could get expensive. lol

Penny


----------



## JaimeK

Haganfam5 said:


> I bought some like that at Joann's fabrics store. Most fabric stores usually have one form or another of red with white polka dots



Yep, got that at Joann's.


----------



## LisaZoe

minnie2 said:


> Is there any website that happens to have good prices on Michael Miller fabric?



Are you looking for a specific print or prints? I usually start with a shop for a print on quiltshops.com to see all the site that have the one I want. Then I compare prices to see which has the best. I can usually save a couple dollars a yard doing this since there almost always is at least one site with a print on sale.

If I can't find a good price on quiltshops.com sites, I go to craftersvision.com as they seem to beat most other sites' regular prices.

Oh, I also check  because there are times when people are clearing out their stash and start prices low. On there, though, I double check shipping because too often sellers will set the starting bid low and jack up the shipping.


----------



## PrincessKell

So I think I found something that might work, since I can't find Dr Seuss fabric.  I am going to look at or local uniform shops for scrubs. I looked online they do have Dr. Seuss scrubs! I figure with  few washings they should be mores soft and would work perfectly. There is Green eggs and ham one that is what I want!  If I can find it I will express order it. The cheapest I found was 14.98 and it was for a xxl. That should give me plenty of fabric to work with.  They had some other cute ones too!  

So if you have a uniform shop around ya, take a look.


----------



## PrincessKell

Here is my silly kid wearing her "ever so cool" Hello Kitty pj pants. And Just because she looked so darn cute this morning I snapped a picture of her. She is wearing a skirt that I made two years ago, its too short, but luckily she got purple leggings for her birthday that match! Wahooo extended wear of the Princess skirt. I love that fabric and haven't found more of it... I want more darn it. Now that I can make more then just that skirt. hahaha

She is holding her laundry basket. haha she HAD to hold it for the pictures. Yes the kitchen is a mess, and we need to take the garbage out thank you. hahaha








And this morning


----------



## MinnieVanMom

PrincessKell said:


> Here is my silly kid wearing her "ever so cool" Hello Kitty pj pants. And Just because she looked so darn cute this morning I snapped a picture of her. She is wearing a skirt that I made two years ago, its too short, but luckily she got purple leggings for her birthday that match! Wahooo extended wear of the Princess skirt. I love that fabric and haven't found more of it... I want more darn it. Now that I can make more then just that skirt. hahaha
> 
> She is holding her laundry basket. haha she HAD to hold it for the pictures. Yes the kitchen is a mess, and we need to take the garbage out thank you. hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning


I am looking at how adorable she is.  Who cares about the house.  She is just too cute in the hello kitty pants.  She has very good eye contact with the camera and seems to like her picture being taken.  You are very lucky to have such a wonderful daughter.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

luvinyou said:


> Its one of those grocery stores that sell clothes, toys, home stuff etc.  Kinda like a walmart but on a much smaller scale.  I got Tinkerbelle pillowcases there for $2 too!  Its one of my favourite stores, they have the best deals.


That is a great idea to use bedding for fabric!  Very smart.



aimeeg said:


> I actually made one today.  What is that saying- Ask and you shall receive. I was going to wait to share it for a few weeks. My youngest daughter is going to wear this to her sisters Birthday at school. I still have to finish DD4's but hers is a little more complicated.
> 
> The best place to find the fabric is ebay and it does get very expensive. I still have not been able to win Grinch fabric.
> 
> Here is the newest . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a previous dress . . .


Ok, she is just adorable you have mad skilz!  Wow, that dress is so detailed and it looks like you just mastered it so easy.  How long does it take to make that dress?  I love Dr. Suess and the fabric is great.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Haganfam5 said:


> I don't have a PB or a PBK near me.  I guess I would have to order online.  My son really wants the Star Wars bed set they have.  If anyone sees that on sale/clearance please let me know!



DS also loves Lego Star wars but I didn't even see regular star wars in the stores.  I think sheets my be in our future.  Please let me know if you find anything.



charlinn said:


> I think this was my favorite to create!  It's very bright though!!


This is beautiful.  Congrats on the order.


charlinn said:


> What do you think of this one??  I did this for fun for Easter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was having fun with the Tule!!


Did you have fun making this?  It looks like very whimsical and cute.  Great job.


----------



## PrincessKell

MinnieVanMom said:


> I am looking at how adorable she is.  Who cares about the house.  She is just too cute in the hello kitty pants.  She has very good eye contact with the camera and seems to like her picture being taken.  You are very lucky to have such a wonderful daughter.



hahaha we must have at least 50 pictures of those shots, and those where the good ones. She can handle the camera, but eye contact is few and far between in the pictures.  And some times you can see where she is DONE with the camera. She was in a great mood last night because it was just us. I find no matter how much I try to break Autism down to my room mate, she doesnt get it. and just see Georgia as a 7 yr old throwing a fit sometimes. Even though I explain she maybe seven but emotionally she is about 4.  So its like having two 3.5 to 4 yr olds in the house emotional. She doesn't understand.  But its nice when its just her and I. I know how to curb a behavior and when to give her her space let her be. Which is something the rest of the house doesn't yet.  So when we are in a good mood I take advantage of that! hahaha


----------



## MouseTriper

lucyanna girl said:


> . I have a meeting in the nearest town with a fabric shop and want to make my grand baby a pair of Batman pants. He is 2 1/2 and loves Barman. Seems like a good way to get my feet wet after years of not sewing.
> Penny


 Oh can't wait to see the Batman pants you come up with.  I just made a pair for my little guy.  I will have to find a picture and post it.


----------



## DisneyKings

What patterns (preferably easy like CarlaC!) would you suggest to use to make princess dresses.  Nothing fancy, just some play dress-up outfits for DD3--she has outgrown her Belle dress I got for cheap & I refuse to pay the HIGH prices for a new outfit!  I think she can be amused if it halfway looks like it--she walks around in a pillowcase & calls that her Ariel outfit! I'm going to have to put some drawstrings or elastic in one of the pillowcases since a clothespin doesn't hold it for very long.


----------



## eyor44

snubie said:


> Here's a link to her patterns:
> http://youcanmakethis.com/info/authors/1039292498



thank you so much!


----------



## luvinyou

PrincessKell said:


> So I think I found something that might work, since I can't find Dr Seuss fabric.  I am going to look at or local uniform shops for scrubs. I looked online they do have Dr. Seuss scrubs! I figure with  few washings they should be mores soft and would work perfectly. There is Green eggs and ham one that is what I want!  If I can find it I will express order it. The cheapest I found was 14.98 and it was for a xxl. That should give me plenty of fabric to work with.  They had some other cute ones too!
> 
> So if you have a uniform shop around ya, take a look.



You are a genious!  I don't know why I didn't think of scrubs, especially since I was just looking at scrubs for disney fabric.  Off to look at srubs..


----------



## aimeeg

MinnieVanMom said:


> That is a great idea to use bedding for fabric!  Very smart.
> 
> 
> Ok, she is just adorable you have mad skilz!  Wow, that dress is so detailed and it looks like you just mastered it so easy.  How long does it take to make that dress?  I love Dr. Suess and the fabric is great.



Thanks!  It took a couple hours. The Vida's are pretty easy once you have done a few and if you do not have to applique anything. I think in total it took about three hours. The girls were helping me so I am not 100% it could have been longer or less. I know that the stupid buttonholes took an hour. I was messing with my buttonhole maker. It is broken. I ended up doing the buttonholes by myself which took five minutes. Stupid Foot!!!


----------



## luvinyou

DisneyKings said:


> What patterns (preferably easy like CarlaC!) would you suggest to use to make princess dresses.  Nothing fancy, just some play dress-up outfits for DD3--she has outgrown her Belle dress I got for cheap & I refuse to pay the HIGH prices for a new outfit!  I think she can be amused if it halfway looks like it--she walks around in a pillowcase & calls that her Ariel outfit! I'm going to have to put some drawstrings or elastic in one of the pillowcases since a clothespin doesn't hold it for very long.



Carla C simply sweet or Portrait Peasant!  I know some people have made costumes using those patterns, so maybe they'll post examples!


----------



## jham

DisneyKings said:


> What patterns (preferably easy like CarlaC!) would you suggest to use to make princess dresses.  Nothing fancy, just some play dress-up outfits for DD3--she has outgrown her Belle dress I got for cheap & I refuse to pay the HIGH prices for a new outfit!  I think she can be amused if it halfway looks like it--she walks around in a pillowcase & calls that her Ariel outfit! I'm going to have to put some drawstrings or elastic in one of the pillowcases since a clothespin doesn't hold it for very long.



Stripwork jumper/Simply Sweet





Peasant dress/tops


----------



## tinashaver

So here is what I got done yesterday Cinderella was a pillow case. I love how it turned out! 












I had to bribe her to take the pics with gummies 




And here is my nieces pirates outfit not sure if I love it yet!




2 down alot still to go hahaha my hubby is off for 6 days starting friday so I hope to get a lot done.


----------



## PrincessKell

tinashaver said:


> So here is what I got done yesterday Cinderella was a pillow case. I love how it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to bribe her to take the pics with gummies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my nieces pirates outfit not sure if I love it yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 down alot still to go hahaha my hubby is off for 6 days starting friday so I hope to get a lot done.



how cute is Cindy outfit!! Love that.  I like the pirate outfit. I think its very cute.


----------



## Shannalee724

tinashaver said:


>



LOVE LOVE LOVE it!



jham said:


> Stripwork jumper/Simply Sweet



Oooh, so cute!


----------



## LilBart

Does anybody on this board know how to make a prince costume.  My wife has been looking for one for our son with no luck at all (one that she likes).  Can anyone on this board make one, and if so,  what time of price am I looking at.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

MinnieVanMom said:


> Wendy, I love disney so much with Hunter because for the short period of time it seems that the autism fades and  he is more like all the little kids in Disney, just happy to be there, melting down and all the things that the NT's do.  For a period in time, we fit into the world.  I guess that is why there is Disney because it is for dreamers.  I am sorry, I can't put it down in words how special it is to us.  Hunter was speaking like a normal toddler develops, he could say please, thank you, no, yes.  Little word and one day he woke up and it was all gone.  He didn't speak, he didn't look at me, I never heard I love you mommy.  But we went to Disney and out of the blue after a year, on the bus he starts to sing.  Only 1 time "Bus, Bus, Bus, Bus, my bus".  That was it!  Right then and there I knew he could speak again but we just didn't have the right way to make it come out.  But at Disney my little boy spoke again.
> 
> Now, with so many trips back he is a chatter box.  He is very polite and starts everything with "excuse me, I have to tell you something".  It was an ABA program but program or not, he speaks.
> 
> Wendy, thank you for asking about Hunter in the parks.  It is very dear to my  heart and why we keep going back to Disney.  It is an escape, a dream, and for short time, we are normal.



Isn't it great what Disney can do for all types of people?  The first time I went to Disney, I was 12 ( I think) anyway, I grew up in this totaly crazy yelling, fighting, scarry home.  We went to Disney for 8 nights and everyone got along great the entire trip.  To this day when I think of that trip, it's the only place I truly remember my family ever being really happy.  It dosen't take a psychologist to tell me that is why I constantly go back and take my kids.  I have had people in line laugh at me before when my boys would get fussing or punching or kicking each other "Innocently" while in line.  I would calmly eeplain to them that "We are on a Disney vacation.  That means we take a break from everything.  Including bad behavior and fussing at your brothers.  That is what vacation means!"  My boys are 12 and 16 and still remind me of the "Disney Vacation" rules.  They work!  MAGIC!! 



2cutekidz said:


> .



I think it looks great!  I used to scrapbook before the third child.  This pillow would have been great!  Can I ask what font you used?



aimeeg said:


> got everything put away. I took everything off the shelves and then put it back in color order- lightest to darkest, colored groups of prints etc . . . Then I organized all the dots- light to dark and small to large. I am telling you I can not squeeze on scrap of fabric on these shelves! Good thing I am going 100 days without shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [



Well that looks like artwork.  Now you have to go buy more fabric, because you can't mess with art!  I love the tute you did on piping, and the bubble in Minnies birthday hat is sweet!







twob4him said:


> I can't believe it. I finished a top for my DD. The apron is a bit big but I am going to wait to closer to the trip to adjust everything. BTW it's cold and windy out...and DD was still a very cooperative model....
> 
> 
> The front...( I fixed the spelling  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First try on....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The step sisters up close....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so one down....23 to go!!!
> 
> *****************************************************
> 
> 
> 
> DD 5 was feeling much better as the day progressed. Hopefully she can go to school tomorrow! OK now I am going to finish cleaning and make dinner



What a really neat idea to have on e Step sister on the front and one on the back!



tinashaver said:


> So here is what I got done yesterday Cinderella was a pillow case. I love how it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to bribe her to take the pics with gummies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is my nieces pirates outfit not sure if I love it yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 down alot still to go hahaha my hubby is off for 6 days starting friday so I hope to get a lot done.




I love the pillowcase of Cindy!  Super cute!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

DH and I went to The mountains this weekend and of course it would not be compleate without a trip to Wal-Mart    Look at what I found 





Only 2.00 a yard.


----------



## DisneyKings

jham said:


> Stripwork jumper/Simply Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peasant dress/tops



Thanks!  I'll CAB those for sure.   I don't think I can do all the detail you have on the Belle one.  Is that a pillowcase for her face?


----------



## froggy33

Happy afternoon all!  I am trying to make the Feliz dress for my baby girl for Easter (she'll be almost 9 months old then).  The pattern only goes down to a size 18 month/2T which they say is a 22.5 inch chest (I think), so I need one smaller obviously.  Right now her chest is about 18.5 inches.  Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to decrease the size before I go about cutting all my fabric, or a way to determine if the size I decrease it to will fit?  Also, silly question but to you add the seam allowance to the outside of the pattern line?

Thanks!


----------



## teresajoy

SomedayI'llBe said:


> So I do not make clothing for my children- but that's because I'm a freshman in college with no children! But I do admire all of your work- I would have loved clothes like that as a little girl. But I have a question that I thing some of you could answer...
> 
> I'm making a dress for myself, and I found these PERFECT buttons. They match it perfectly, but there's one major issue- they're wooden. That means I couldn't put them through the wash, unless I sealed them somehow. Any suggestions on sealing them?



Hmm, I don't know. Are you sure they aren't sealed somehow already? Anyone have any ideas?

If you really want to sew for some kids, come join us on the Big Give site!  


twob4him said:


> I can't believe it. I finished a top for my DD. The apron is a bit big but I am going to wait to closer to the trip to adjust everything. BTW it's cold and windy out...and DD was still a very cooperative model....
> 
> 
> The front...( I fixed the spelling )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so one down....23 to go!!!
> 
> *****************************************************
> 
> 
> 
> DD 5 was feeling much better as the day progressed. Hopefully she can go to school tomorrow! OK now I am going to finish cleaning and make dinner



Has she been sick since you got home? Or is this a different daughter?  
I LOVE the stepsister shirt!!! How creative!



aimeeg said:


> I can try to pdf the instructions and then someone could post them permanently.
> 
> Thanks for all the fabric compliments. I have to admit I had a slight breakdown when I was finished I was feeling so guilty. I did not even want to post the finished pics. My DH was really sweet to me and also how can you walk past that bookcase and not smile.



I didn't get a chance to comment on anything yesterday, but I put your tutorial in the bookmarks right away!!  



aimeeg said:


> I actually made one today.  What is that saying- Ask and you shall receive. I was going to wait to share it for a few weeks. My youngest daughter is going to wear this to her sisters Birthday at school. I still have to finish DD4's but hers is a little more complicated.
> 
> The best place to find the fabric is ebay and it does get very expensive. I still have not been able to win Grinch fabric.
> 
> Here is the newest . . .



So cute Aimee!


jeniamt said:


> Okay, give it up girl... where did you get the Seuss fabric?  Since I'm near you, I'm heading straight to your source if you bought it recently.  Maybe based on your post, you got it from e-bay?  Stinkers     The outfits are, as always, amazing!



At Tessa's school the classroom next door to hers has CURTAINS made out of the Dr.Seuss fabric!!! I think Heather should swipe em!    



eyor44 said:


> Would someone please PM me with the info as to where to buy CarlaC's patterns? I have searched and can't find it. TIA



I see you've been helped, but there is also a link in the first post. 



PrincessKell said:


> Here is my silly kid wearing her "ever so cool" Hello Kitty pj pants. And Just because she looked so darn cute this morning I snapped a picture of her. She is wearing a skirt that I made two years ago, its too short, but luckily she got purple leggings for her birthday that match! Wahooo extended wear of the Princess skirt. I love that fabric and haven't found more of it... I want more darn it. Now that I can make more then just that skirt. hahaha
> 
> She is holding her laundry basket. haha she HAD to hold it for the pictures. Yes the kitchen is a mess, and we need to take the garbage out thank you. hahaha


She's so cute!! And I love the laundry basket!! I remember that skirt! 



PrincessKell said:


> hahaha we must have at least 50 pictures of those shots, and those where the good ones. She can handle the camera, but eye contact is few and far between in the pictures.  And some times you can see where she is DONE with the camera. She was in a great mood last night because it was just us. I find no matter how much I try to break Autism down to my room mate, she doesnt get it. and just see Georgia as a 7 yr old throwing a fit sometimes. Even though I explain she maybe seven but emotionally she is about 4.  So its like having two 3.5 to 4 yr olds in the house emotional. She doesn't understand.  But its nice when its just her and I. I know how to curb a behavior and when to give her her space let her be. Which is something the rest of the house doesn't yet.  So when we are in a good mood I take advantage of that! hahaha



I'm so sorry your roommate doesn't "get it". That has to be so stressful for you and Georgia.   


tinashaver said:


> So here is what I got done yesterday Cinderella was a pillow case. I love how it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Oh, your daughter is a doll!!! I love her cute little outfit! 



LilBart said:


> Does anybody on this board know how to make a prince costume.  My wife has been looking for one for our son with no luck at all (one that she likes).  Can anyone on this board make one, and if so,  what time of price am I looking at.  Thanks in advance.



My sister, Heathersue made a really cute Prince Charming outfit for my nephew. 



Camping Griswalds said:


> Isn't it great what Disney can do for all types of people?  The first time I went to Disney, I was 12 ( I think) anyway, I grew up in this totaly crazy yelling, fighting, scarry home.  We went to Disney for 8 nights and everyone got along great the entire trip.  To this day when I think of that trip, it's the only place I truly remember my family ever being really happy.  It dosen't take a psychologist to tell me that is why I constantly go back and take my kids.  I have had people in line laugh at me before when my boys would get fussing or punching or kicking each other "Innocently" while in line.  I would calmly eeplain to them that "We are on a Disney vacation.  That means we take a break from everything.  Including bad behavior and fussing at your brothers.  That is what vacation means!"  My boys are 12 and 16 and still remind me of the "Disney Vacation" rules.  They work!  MAGIC!!
> !


Marueen, you serioulsy made me start bawling!  


Tykatmadismomma said:


> DH and I went to The mountains this weekend and of course it would not be compleate without a trip to Wal-Mart    Look at what I found
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 2.00 a yard.




I *NEEEEEED* this fabric!!! SERIOUSLY!!!  For that fabric I will break my fabric fast!!!  I hope we have it at our Walmart!!! That is just so sweet!


----------



## LilBart

Teresajoy:

do you have a picture of the outfit.  Also, how quicky could she do it and how much would it cost.  Thanks.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

froggy33 said:


> Happy afternoon all!  I am trying to make the Feliz dress for my baby girl for Easter (she'll be almost 9 months old then).  The pattern only goes down to a size 18 month/2T which they say is a 22.5 inch chest (I think), so I need one smaller obviously.  Right now her chest is about 18.5 inches.  Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to decrease the size before I go about cutting all my fabric, or a way to determine if the size I decrease it to will fit?  Also, silly question but to you add the seam allowance to the outside of the pattern line?
> 
> Thanks!



I just finished a Feliz for my petite 2.5yr old for Easter. I used the smallest size, copied onto Patternease, and did not add seam allowances. This pattern runs large. I used a 1/2" seam allowance in addition to not adding anything on and it fits her perfectly, she is a 24 months-small 2T, most pants in 2T are too big and longish.
Maying it for a 9 month old may be a challenge- I am not an expert by far but would say do not add a seam allowance and then use a a substantial seam allowance and plan on sinching that elastic as tight as it will go in the back.....Someone here probably knows the math to shrink the pattern if you can take it to a printing place.


----------



## froggy33

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I just finished a Feliz for my petite 2.5yr old for Easter. I used the smallest size, copied onto Patternease, and did not add seam allowances. This pattern runs large. I used a 1/2" seam allowance in addition to not adding anything on and it fits her perfectly, she is a 24 months-small 2T, most pants in 2T are too big and longish.
> Maying it for a 9 month old may be a challenge- I am not an expert by far but would say do not add a seam allowance and then use a a substantial seam allowance and plan on sinching that elastic as tight as it will go in the back.....Someone here probably knows the math to shrink the pattern if you can take it to a printing place.



Thanks for the help!  I have gone through each pattern piece and decreased the size using a ruler, and I think that may work.  Maybe I'll use that and just not add an extra seam allowance.  I worry about it working for a 9 month old as well - it is a lot of dress!  I have seen someone on here make one for the one year old though, so maybe they know.  Thanks again so much!
Jess


----------



## 2cutekidz

Not sewing related, but...

DS is sick with a sinus infection an very clingy, so I have to do the cleaning while he's napping so I'm losing some sewing time!!  But I was able to make an "altered" paint can.  This is for my scrapbooking weekend too.  We do a Secret Scrapper (like Secret Santa) and I made this for her.  I'll leave her a gift every day of the weekend.  The can is filled with scrapbooking goodies too.  DD has already asked for one and said she would pick out the stuff (paper, ribbon, etc.) for it the next time _she_ was at Joann's.  I think I'll be making more of these, maybe even as  Easter baskets!

Front                                           Showing the lid ​








Side view - the flowers are 3 dimensional and the die cut on the lid is sparkly.


----------



## 2cutekidz

Maureen - the font for the pillow is called Cheri.  I found it on 1001freefonts.


----------



## teresajoy

LilBart said:


> Teresajoy:
> 
> do you have a picture of the outfit.   Thanks.



Ok, ok, if you TWIST my arm, I'll post a picture of my cute nephew!!!


----------



## luvinyou

2cutekidz said:


> Not sewing related, but...
> 
> DS is sick with a sinus infection an very clingy, so I have to do the cleaning while he's napping so I'm losing some sewing time!!  But I was able to make an "altered" paint can.  This is for my scrapbooking weekend too.  We do a Secret Scrapper (like Secret Santa) and I made this for her.  I'll leave her a gift every day of the weekend.  The can is filled with scrapbooking goodies too.  DD has already asked for one and said she would pick out the stuff (paper, ribbon, etc.) for it the next time _she_ was at Joann's.  I think I'll be making more of these, maybe even as  Easter baskets!
> 
> Front                                           Showing the lid ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side view - the flowers are 3 dimensional and the die cut on the lid is sparkly.



Thank you for posting this!  I have been looking for something to store all my ribbon scraps and such in and just haven;t found anything I liked.  So I think i'll decorate some paint cans!  Where did you get the cans?


----------



## jham

DisneyKings said:


> Thanks!  I'll CAB those for sure.   I don't think I can do all the detail you have on the Belle one.  Is that a pillowcase for her face?



sure is!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I also wanted to reply to the ladies with stories of autistic kids and families that come together at Disney World- I really enjoy these stories, and I agree, the magic may only be skin deep for some, they might go and just see the commercialism or high prices, or whatever, but I dont see that when I'm there. Im 35 and I grew up with a Dad who would take us to carnivals, amusement parks, etc, but refuse to let us play the games or ride the rides- he thought it was a waste of money- but when ski season came- he practically forced us to wear top of the line stuff. I love my Dad (God bless him- he's still really struggling with this cancer and all) 
but then I married a guy who knows how to be a kid.
He took me to WDW for our honeymoon and while it was our worst trip and I swore I'd never go back - obviously, something clicked, because 8 months later I agreed to give it a second chance and we went back- I learned how to turn into a kid myself and not stress the little stuff. We have been back 5 more times since 2003 and each time- we go, I enjoy myself. Each time I have magical things that happen- maybe it's because I'm looking for it, I dont know...
but reading how these special kids are affected so positively goes straight to my heart of understanding.
I know there are threads of "whats the worst thing you have seen...." etc- and sure- those types of things add color and humor to a trip- but thats whats key for me- instead of being mad or stressed, I look at it as an opportunity to feel myself react differently, my husband and I can't keep the smiles off our faces. For me it's the atmosphere- for him its the thrill rides, and now for both of us, it's sharing it with our little girl (and soon a second child!)

The clothes we all make here, well they just add to the magic. I learned to sew clothes especially because I wanted to make stuff for Disney for our trip last year in May- Ill always cherish the morning at Magic Kingdom- getting off the elevator for the rockets ride someone commented on her Minnie Mouse dress- I said "Oh thank you" my husband behind me proudly spoke up and said "She made it!" and the woman replied that it explained why it was so beautiful. Megan is now old enough to pick out fabrics and have input and that will make it all the more special when we go back.

Even though I wont be able to go til next Spring, I live vicariously through everyone who posts their stories (good and bad) about their vacations. 

Thanks for reminding me how it's special to so many , in so many ways!


----------



## SallyfromDE

jeniamt said:


> yahoo.... I finished my first stripwork which is also my first applique.  Its for DD's 3rd birthday!  I did go ahead and cut the back out of the applique to remove the striped fabric that could be seen behind the cupcake top.



This really came out adorable!


----------



## Shannalee724

teresajoy said:


> Ok, ok, if you TWIST my arm, I'll post a picture of my cute nephew!!!



I HAVE to make this for my son!!!  It will be so cute for Disney World.  Is there a pattern or is she just that awesome??


----------



## 2cutekidz

luvinyou said:


> Thank you for posting this!  I have been looking for something to store all my ribbon scraps and such in and just haven;t found anything I liked.  So I think i'll decorate some paint cans!  Where did you get the cans?



The paint can is about 6 inches high.  I got it at Joanns - it is all white, they also have "lunch box" tins.  They are $4.99.  I think you can get full size paint cans at Lowe's too.  Not sure though...


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

2cutekidz said:


> The paint can is about 6 inches high.  I got it at Joanns - it is all white, they also have "lunch box" tins.  They are $4.99.  I think you can get full size paint cans at Lowe's too.  Not sure though...




yes they do have them at Lowe's...they are about $3.88...not that I would know or anything...

I have used the cans in the past to make a s'mores kit for Christmas...decorate the outside either to look like a fire place or a snow man and fill with Hershey's, marshmallows & graham crackers.


----------



## squirrel

I read through the posts about posting pictures and still was having trouble.  It was a few days ago so I can't remember exactly where I was.  I will try again later.  

I will finish the handkerchief first and then I can post all the photos at once as I also made shorts and a dress (actually two, one is for my youngest niece).


----------



## vargas17

2cutekidz said:


> Not sewing related, but...
> 
> DS is sick with a sinus infection an very clingy, so I have to do the cleaning while he's napping so I'm losing some sewing time!!  But I was able to make an "altered" paint can.  This is for my scrapbooking weekend too.  We do a Secret Scrapper (like Secret Santa) and I made this for her.  I'll leave her a gift every day of the weekend.  The can is filled with scrapbooking goodies too.  DD has already asked for one and said she would pick out the stuff (paper, ribbon, etc.) for it the next time _she_ was at Joann's.  I think I'll be making more of these, maybe even as  Easter baskets!
> 
> Front                                           Showing the lid ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side view - the flowers are 3 dimensional and the die cut on the lid is sparkly.




That is awesome Leslie!!  I can think of a few people that would love one.  I might just have to steal that idea and do a few for gifts!!


----------



## luvinyou

2cutekidz said:


> The paint can is about 6 inches high.  I got it at Joanns - it is all white, they also have "lunch box" tins.  They are $4.99.  I think you can get full size paint cans at Lowe's too.  Not sure though...





The Moonk's Mom said:


> yes they do have them at Lowe's...they are about $3.88...not that I would know or anything...
> 
> I have used the cans in the past to make a s'mores kit for Christmas...decorate the outside either to look like a fire place or a snow man and fill with Hershey's, marshmallows & graham crackers.



Thanks ladies, i'll check home depot and rona (we don't have lowes or joanns here ) tomorrow after my exam!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

luvinyou said:


> Thanks ladies, i'll check home depot and rona (we don't have lowes or joanns here ) tomorrow after my exam!



NO!  You can't shop there!!!   Hopefully you will get a Lowe's near you soon!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hey!  Did you guys know that today is free pancake day at IHOP?  Patrick surely did!  This kid lives for pancakes!!!!  Today was class picture day at school, that's why he has the tie on...I love him in ties!


----------



## luvinyou

The Moonk's Mom said:


> NO!  You can't shop there!!!   Hopefully you will get a Lowe's near you soon!!



 Well we have a Lowe's but its not near the uni or on the way home, and Home Depot and Rona are


----------



## kimmylaj

quick question..ds 5 has a 50s sock hop for mda on friday, so far all i can think of is some rolled up jeans and a white t with the sleeves rolled and a pair of converse.  i am in desperate need of quick and easy ideas to make it a little more interesting. so help me out 50s boys outfit ideas pretty pleasethank you


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

kimmylaj said:


> quick question..ds 5 has a 50s sock hop for mda on friday, so far all i can think of is some rolled up jeans and a white t with the sleeves rolled and a pair of converse.  i am in desperate need of quick and easy ideas to make it a little more interesting. so help me out 50s boys outfit ideas pretty pleasethank you



I don't think you can.  Maybe a black jacket?  You know the zip up type...not sure where to get one?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

2cutekidz said:


> Not sewing related, but...
> 
> DS is sick with a sinus infection an very clingy, so I have to do the cleaning while he's napping so I'm losing some sewing time!!  But I was able to make an "altered" paint can.  This is for my scrapbooking weekend too.  We do a Secret Scrapper (like Secret Santa) and I made this for her.  I'll leave her a gift every day of the weekend.  The can is filled with scrapbooking goodies too.  DD has already asked for one and said she would pick out the stuff (paper, ribbon, etc.) for it the next time _she_ was at Joann's.  I think I'll be making more of these, maybe even as  Easter baskets!
> 
> Front                                           Showing the lid ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side view - the flowers are 3 dimensional and the die cut on the lid is sparkly.


I sure hope your little one gets to feeling better soon.  There is nothing worse than a sick child.  The scraping can is such a sweet gift and very creative.



teresajoy said:


> Ok, ok, if you TWIST my arm, I'll post a picture of my cute nephew!!!


Wow, that is amazing and if Hunter would want a great thing to make, but he won't wear it at all.  It is so cute.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

2cutekidz said:


> Maureen - the font for the pillow is called Cheri.  I found it on 1001freefonts.



Thanks Leslie!  Now if only I can work up my nerve to figure out how to "make it work" for what I want to do!



teresajoy said:


> Marueen, you serioulsy made me start bawling!
> 
> 
> 
> I *NEEEEEED* this fabric!!! SERIOUSLY!!!  For that fabric I will break my fabric fast!!!  I hope we have it at our Walmart!!! That is just so sweet!



Teresa, thank you

I also NEED that fabric.  I'd like to make a pillow or a lap quilt with that!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hey!  Did you guys know that today is free pancake day at IHOP?  Patrick surely did!  This kid lives for pancakes!!!!  Today was class picture day at school, that's why he has the tie on...I love him in ties!


He is very handsome young man and smartly dressed for his picture. Brilliant!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I also wanted to reply to the ladies with stories of autistic kids and families that come together at Disney World- I really enjoy these stories, and I agree, the magic may only be skin deep for some, they might go and just see the commercialism or high prices, or whatever, but I dont see that when I'm there. Im 35 and I grew up with a Dad who would take us to carnivals, amusement parks, etc, but refuse to let us play the games or ride the rides- he thought it was a waste of money- but when ski season came- he practically forced us to wear top of the line stuff. I love my Dad (God bless him- he's still really struggling with this cancer and all)
> but then I married a guy who knows how to be a kid.
> He took me to WDW for our honeymoon and while it was our worst trip and I swore I'd never go back - obviously, something clicked, because 8 months later I agreed to give it a second chance and we went back- I learned how to turn into a kid myself and not stress the little stuff. We have been back 5 more times since 2003 and each time- we go, I enjoy myself. Each time I have magical things that happen- maybe it's because I'm looking for it, I dont know...
> but reading how these special kids are affected so positively goes straight to my heart of understanding.
> I know there are threads of "whats the worst thing you have seen...." etc- and sure- those types of things add color and humor to a trip- but thats whats key for me- instead of being mad or stressed, I look at it as an opportunity to feel myself react differently, my husband and I can't keep the smiles off our faces. For me it's the atmosphere- for him its the thrill rides, and now for both of us, it's sharing it with our little girl (and soon a second child!)
> 
> The clothes we all make here, well they just add to the magic. I learned to sew clothes especially because I wanted to make stuff for Disney for our trip last year in May- Ill always cherish the morning at Magic Kingdom- getting off the elevator for the rockets ride someone commented on her Minnie Mouse dress- I said "Oh thank you" my husband behind me proudly spoke up and said "She made it!" and the woman replied that it explained why it was so beautiful. Megan is now old enough to pick out fabrics and have input and that will make it all the more special when we go back.
> 
> Even though I wont be able to go til next Spring, I live vicariously through everyone who posts their stories (good and bad) about their vacations.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me how it's special to so many , in so many ways!



I am so happy you to have found the magic in Disney.  You gave it a second chance and your have your own magic.  Disney is for the dreamer and for making wishes.  I love your story and thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## Tink561

aimeeg said:


> I actually made one today.  What is that saying- Ask and you shall receive. I was going to wait to share it for a few weeks. My youngest daughter is going to wear this to her sisters Birthday at school. I still have to finish DD4's but hers is a little more complicated.
> 
> The best place to find the fabric is ebay and it does get very expensive. I still have not been able to win Grinch fabric.
> 
> Here is the newest . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a previous dress . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JennWDW made the bows. How awesome are they??? They are my favorites because of the korkers.



Aimee, I love the new dress!


----------



## aimeeg

Thanks Angel  

Did you get your happy mail yet?


----------



## abc123mom

Here are my two latest creations and my first attempts at Carla's portrait peasant pattern.  I wanted the look of the elongated top, only as a dress.  I had a little trouble with the first one.  It's a bit wonky at the bottom but not too noticeable.  I made it for my youngest but she refuses to wear a "summer dress" until it's WARM out.  In her defense, it was 15 degrees out when I tried to get her to try it on.  SO instead it's modeled by my oldest.






My second attempt worked out a little better.  A little shout out to Minnie2  for the simple suggestion.  I was definitely over thinking it.  My oldest knows how to wear a summer dress in the winter, just add a long sleeve shirt and long leggings, with play-doh smashed in the knees of course!  






Since the third time is the charm I imagine by the time I make this again I will have it just the way I want it.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

abc123mom said:


> Here are my two latest creations and my first attempts at Carla's portrait peasant pattern.  I wanted the look of the elongated top, only as a dress.  I had a little trouble with the first one.  It's a bit wonky at the bottom but not too noticeable.  I made it for my youngest but she refuses to wear a "summer dress" until it's WARM out.  In her defense, it was 15 degrees out when I tried to get her to try it on.  SO instead it's modeled by my oldest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second attempt worked out a little better.  A little shout out to Minnie2  for the simple suggestion.  I was definitely over thinking it.  My oldest knows how to wear a summer dress in the winter, just add a long sleeve shirt and long leggings, with play-doh smashed in the knees of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the third time is the charm I imagine by the time I make this again I will have it just the way I want it.




I think they both look great!  I love the doggie print!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!

I see everyone's creative juices have been flowing - some really great things!!!

My BFF's daughter snuck the quilt I had made for her mom for her bday after she was tucked in last night - lol - her mom had to take a pic for me!





Here is the patriotic Army quilt I made for DH while he was away last weekend! I love how the edges frayed!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

The quilts are just gorgeous...so wish I had the patience to make a quilt


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I see everyone's creative juices have been flowing - some really great things!!!
> 
> My BFF's daughter snuck the quilt I had made for her mom for her bday after she was tucked in last night - lol - her mom had to take a pic for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the patriotic Army quilt I made for DH while he was away last weekend! I love how the edges frayed!




That is so cute she stole the blankie...she looks all cozy!

And I am totally going to CASE you on that quilt for my Dad!!!!  (If that is okay?!?!?)  I have all that fabric from last year's 4th and I have been trying to figure out what I wanted to do with it.  I love that!!!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Hey Disboutiquers...don't forget to come check out all the TRs with pics of our meet!!

Heather's- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2096482

Mine- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2091517

Cathy's- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2090885

Jessica's- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2092349

Jeanne's- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2101044


----------



## sahm1000

Hey everyone!  I have been MIA for some reason, no good reason, just busy!  I have been keeping up with everything but haven't had time to comment.  

AimeeG - Thanks so much for the piping tutorial!  I will have to try that out sometime soon.  I love the way it looks.  And I am so jealous of your stash!  I can only dream of having a stash that fantastic!  I did show it to my DH who looked at it and said, OH NO!  He complains about my rubbermaids that I have so yours seemed extreme to him but totally appropriate and necessary to me!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Didn't someone need to make a flower girl dress?!?!  How freakin' cute is this???






(btw, this child is family so it's okay that I posted her pic)


----------



## Haganfam5

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I see everyone's creative juices have been flowing - some really great things!!!
> 
> My BFF's daughter snuck the quilt I had made for her mom for her bday after she was tucked in last night - lol - her mom had to take a pic for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the patriotic Army quilt I made for DH while he was away last weekend! I love how the edges frayed!




Wow, Wendy, those quilts are great!!  How many layers do you use?  Do you use batting?  I have a whole lot of 8 1/2  inch squares cut out for mine but that's about as far as I got!!  It's one of those unfinished projects that I have to do    I should get to work and stop-


----------



## danicaw

abc123mom said:


> Here are my two latest creations and my first attempts at Carla's portrait peasant pattern.  I wanted the look of the elongated top, only as a dress.  I had a little trouble with the first one.  It's a bit wonky at the bottom but not too noticeable.  I made it for my youngest but she refuses to wear a "summer dress" until it's WARM out.  In her defense, it was 15 degrees out when I tried to get her to try it on.  SO instead it's modeled by my oldest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second attempt worked out a little better.  A little shout out to Minnie2  for the simple suggestion.  I was definitely over thinking it.  My oldest knows how to wear a summer dress in the winter, just add a long sleeve shirt and long leggings, with play-doh smashed in the knees of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the third time is the charm I imagine by the time I make this again I will have it just the way I want it.



Super Cute! They turned out great! 
This is the next pattern on my list, and now I am even more excited about picking it up and finding some time to sew. Thanks and great job!

Those rag quilts look soo cozy, I may have to attempt one at some point...I do have lots of flannel


----------



## billwendy

The Moonk's Mom said:


> That is so cute she stole the blankie...she looks all cozy!
> 
> And I am totally going to CASE you on that quilt for my Dad!!!!  (If that is okay?!?!?)  I have all that fabric from last year's 4th and I have been trying to figure out what I wanted to do with it.  I love that!!!!!



OOoohhhh, I'd love to see what you do!! It looks really cool if you layer red white and blue layers when they fray!!!! Cant wait to see!!



Haganfam5 said:


> Wow, Wendy, those quilts are great!!  How many layers do you use?  Do you use batting?  I have a whole lot of 8 1/2  inch squares cut out for mine but that's about as far as I got!!  It's one of those unfinished projects that I have to do    I should get to work and stop-



The pink and green one is actually 4 layers - my BFF is always COLD!!! top layer of cotton, layer of some quilting stuff that was supposed to be extra warm and felt like stiffer fleece(it doesnt fray so you cut it smaller) and then 2 layers of flannel!!

I'd like to try an all flannel one!! Im still trying to work on my heart quilt for DN, but  need some white flannel - the white material I have is kinda see through so I want white behind it.

Im driving from Philly to Corning to Niagara Falls this weekend (I think) any good fabric stores along the way???


----------



## jham

abc123mom said:


> Here are my two latest creations and my first attempts at Carla's portrait peasant pattern.  I wanted the look of the elongated top, only as a dress.  I had a little trouble with the first one.  It's a bit wonky at the bottom but not too noticeable.  I made it for my youngest but she refuses to wear a "summer dress" until it's WARM out.  In her defense, it was 15 degrees out when I tried to get her to try it on.  SO instead it's modeled by my oldest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second attempt worked out a little better.  A little shout out to Minnie2  for the simple suggestion.  I was definitely over thinking it.  My oldest knows how to wear a summer dress in the winter, just add a long sleeve shirt and long leggings, with play-doh smashed in the knees of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the third time is the charm I imagine by the time I make this again I will have it just the way I want it.



really cute!  I've made that pattern dozens of times but haven't tried that version but I'm sure I will now!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I see everyone's creative juices have been flowing - some really great things!!!
> 
> My BFF's daughter snuck the quilt I had made for her mom for her bday after she was tucked in last night - lol - her mom had to take a pic for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the patriotic Army quilt I made for DH while he was away last weekend! I love how the edges frayed!



I love the quilts Wendy!  I have 2 quilts in line to be finished.  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Didn't someone need to make a flower girl dress?!?!  How freakin' cute is this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (btw, this child is family so it's okay that I posted her pic)



So cute!  Is her name Cecelia?  I love that name and I LOVE that song!  It's one of my favorite songs! Now I'm singing it again...


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jham said:


> So cute!  Is her name Cecelia?  I love that name and I LOVE that song!  It's one of my favorite songs! Now I'm singing it again...



Yes, her name is Cecilia...hence the random lyrics on the picture!  Poor kid is going to have everyone singing that to her for the rest of her life.  Which is why I voted against that name when they were naming her.  Funny thing is that now, I can't remember what name I did vote for!!!    She's just Cecilia to me now!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

Abby found this baseball fleece in the remnants section.  I used a Burda pattern to make this hoodie for her.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Abby found this baseball fleece in the remnants section.  I used a Burda pattern to make this hoodie for her.



That is SOOO cute!!!  (and warm!!!)


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hey!  Did you guys know that today is free pancake day at IHOP?  Patrick surely did!  This kid lives for pancakes!!!!  Today was class picture day at school, that's why he has the tie on...I love him in ties!


Yummy pancakes!    He looks adorable in his tie!


abc123mom said:


> Here are my two latest creations and my first attempts at Carla's portrait peasant pattern.  I wanted the look of the elongated top, only as a dress.  I had a little trouble with the first one.  It's a bit wonky at the bottom but not too noticeable.  I made it for my youngest but she refuses to wear a "summer dress" until it's WARM out.  In her defense, it was 15 degrees out when I tried to get her to try it on.  SO instead it's modeled by my oldest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second attempt worked out a little better.  A little shout out to Minnie2  for the simple suggestion.  I was definitely over thinking it.  My oldest knows how to wear a summer dress in the winter, just add a long sleeve shirt and long leggings, with play-doh smashed in the knees of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the third time is the charm I imagine by the time I make this again I will have it just the way I want it.


These turned out great!  Very cute tops.


billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I see everyone's creative juices have been flowing - some really great things!!!
> 
> My BFF's daughter snuck the quilt I had made for her mom for her bday after she was tucked in last night - lol - her mom had to take a pic for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the patriotic Army quilt I made for DH while he was away last weekend! I love how the edges frayed!



I love your quilts!  They look so nice and cozy.  Abby saw your puppy and said awww he is so cute!


----------



## eeyore3847

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hey!  Did you guys know that today is free pancake day at IHOP?  Patrick surely did!  This kid lives for pancakes!!!!  Today was class picture day at school, that's why he has the tie on...I love him in ties!



oh those look yummy...... did you know that jack in the Box has free tacos today!!!!!


----------



## jham

I started my TR, including the long-awaited Luke and Tessa meet!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2101044


----------



## Disney 4 Me

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hey!  Did you guys know that today is free pancake day at IHOP?  Patrick surely did!  This kid lives for pancakes!!!!  Today was class picture day at school, that's why he has the tie on...I love him in ties!



Cute picture! I did not know it was free pancake day today. But I did know that it was free Mickey Mouse waffles at my parents house today. With strawberries and whipped cream. Yummy!


----------



## billwendy

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Abby found this baseball fleece in the remnants section.  I used a Burda pattern to make this hoodie for her.



That is really cute!! Did you embroider the little girl on it? I love it!!!

Tell Abby I love her new fleecy top, and that Zoey(my 11 year old puppy) loves soft blankets  and would even love her new sweatshirt!!!





Piper - sometimes my Doggie Zoey lays down on what I am doing!! Try to snip a rag quilt and she lays right on it on my lap!! Here she is on some of my material!!


----------



## spongemommie05

Did not realize you moved but i am here now . 
I am gonna go back and read and get caught up >>>


----------



## tinashaver

Thank you guys for all your positive feed back I made another shirt today for my niece, still have to make DD a matching one! I feel good like I'm on a roll! I did not have a pattern for this just an idea from other tops I have seen. I can't wait to see it on her.


----------



## PrincessKell

2cutekidz said:


> Not sewing related, but...
> 
> DS is sick with a sinus infection an very clingy, so I have to do the cleaning while he's napping so I'm losing some sewing time!!  But I was able to make an "altered" paint can.  This is for my scrapbooking weekend too.  We do a Secret Scrapper (like Secret Santa) and I made this for her.  I'll leave her a gift every day of the weekend.  The can is filled with scrapbooking goodies too.  DD has already asked for one and said she would pick out the stuff (paper, ribbon, etc.) for it the next time _she_ was at Joann's.  I think I'll be making more of these, maybe even as  Easter baskets!
> 
> Front                                           Showing the lid ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side view - the flowers are 3 dimensional and the die cut on the lid is sparkly.



I havent made one of these in sooo long. I LOVE yours. soo sweet! You are such a great scrappin camp guest! I would love little goodies each day! You did fab!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

tinashaver said:


> Thank you guys for all your positive feed back I made another shirt today for my niece, still have to make DD a matching one! I feel good like I'm on a roll! I did not have a pattern for this just an idea from other tops I have seen. I can't wait to see it on her.



Really cute...love the corset back!


----------



## Disney 4 Me

tinashaver said:


> Thank you guys for all your positive feed back I made another shirt today for my niece, still have to make DD a matching one! I feel good like I'm on a roll! I did not have a pattern for this just an idea from other tops I have seen. I can't wait to see it on her.



That's cute! I really like the colors you used.


----------



## Keurigirl

I can post photos now!! YAY!  


Ok, so I've been making things with patterns from youcanmakethis.com - the faith top and the boutique bottoms. I've NEVER sewn anything before! Well, maybe a pillow or something but never used a pattern and made clothing.

These are all for my 2 year old. Two are for our trip in two weeks - she needed a St. Patrick's day outfit and then I also am making a pooh outfit for our character breakfast at Crystal Palace. The other one is something just for pretty  

Here is the St. Patrick's Day one:






Here is the Pooh one, which I still need to come up with some sort of applique on the top. Any ideas? Not much custom pooh stuff out there for me to CASE!






And here is the last one. A full outfit! She was NOT in the mood to cooperate with me to do photos, so this is the best I could do. I apologize for the crappy photos, you know 2 year olds. LOL

Front: 






Back: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






YAY!! I have this pattern down pat. I'm kind of afraid to move on to something else. 


Edit: Why are my photos showing up as links? I have them in the image tags correctly?? That's odd.


----------



## PrincessKell

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I also wanted to reply to the ladies with stories of autistic kids and families that come together at Disney World- I really enjoy these stories, and I agree, the magic may only be skin deep for some, they might go and just see the commercialism or high prices, or whatever, but I dont see that when I'm there. Im 35 and I grew up with a Dad who would take us to carnivals, amusement parks, etc, but refuse to let us play the games or ride the rides- he thought it was a waste of money- but when ski season came- he practically forced us to wear top of the line stuff. I love my Dad (God bless him- he's still really struggling with this cancer and all)
> but then I married a guy who knows how to be a kid.
> He took me to WDW for our honeymoon and while it was our worst trip and I swore I'd never go back - obviously, something clicked, because 8 months later I agreed to give it a second chance and we went back- I learned how to turn into a kid myself and not stress the little stuff. We have been back 5 more times since 2003 and each time- we go, I enjoy myself. Each time I have magical things that happen- maybe it's because I'm looking for it, I dont know...
> but reading how these special kids are affected so positively goes straight to my heart of understanding.
> I know there are threads of "whats the worst thing you have seen...." etc- and sure- those types of things add color and humor to a trip- but thats whats key for me- instead of being mad or stressed, I look at it as an opportunity to feel myself react differently, my husband and I can't keep the smiles off our faces. For me it's the atmosphere- for him its the thrill rides, and now for both of us, it's sharing it with our little girl (and soon a second child!)
> 
> The clothes we all make here, well they just add to the magic. I learned to sew clothes especially because I wanted to make stuff for Disney for our trip last year in May- Ill always cherish the morning at Magic Kingdom- getting off the elevator for the rockets ride someone commented on her Minnie Mouse dress- I said "Oh thank you" my husband behind me proudly spoke up and said "She made it!" and the woman replied that it explained why it was so beautiful. Megan is now old enough to pick out fabrics and have input and that will make it all the more special when we go back.
> 
> Even though I wont be able to go til next Spring, I live vicariously through everyone who posts their stories (good and bad) about their vacations.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me how it's special to so many , in so many ways!



Thank you for sharing that. Its truly an amazing place to get lost in and just live in the magic. 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hey!  Did you guys know that today is free pancake day at IHOP?  Patrick surely did!  This kid lives for pancakes!!!!  Today was class picture day at school, that's why he has the tie on...I love him in ties!



That is soo cute. and mmm pancakes!



abc123mom said:


> Here are my two latest creations and my first attempts at Carla's portrait peasant pattern.  I wanted the look of the elongated top, only as a dress.  I had a little trouble with the first one.  It's a bit wonky at the bottom but not too noticeable.  I made it for my youngest but she refuses to wear a "summer dress" until it's WARM out.  In her defense, it was 15 degrees out when I tried to get her to try it on.  SO instead it's modeled by my oldest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the third time is the charm I imagine by the time I make this again I will have it just the way I want it.



I love them both. They are great.



Disney 4 Me said:


> Cute picture! I did not know it was free pancake day today. But I did know that it was free Mickey Mouse waffles at my parents house today. With strawberries and whipped cream. Yummy!



hahaha Hey, it was free Mickey Pancake day at our house on Sunday!



tinashaver said:


> Thank you guys for all your positive feed back I made another shirt today for my niece, still have to make DD a matching one! I feel good like I'm on a roll! I did not have a pattern for this just an idea from other tops I have seen. I can't wait to see it on her.



ooh Georgia walked by and said "ooh Mother dear, I truly love that, you must tell that sewing disney lady I said so!" Sooo there ya go! haha It is really cute. I love the back.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

First let me say that all of the things that were posted yesterday and today are just adorable. I love everything that you guys have been making.

I was going to post some pictures of Jenna wearing the things that I made her in the last couple of days, but Photobucket isn't allowing me to edit pics.


----------



## PrincessKell

Ok so I was telling my mom about my issue with the Dr. Seuss fabric and such. She went and ordered this for Georgia..

http://www.funtocollect.com/seussgreeneggscovershirt.html

I think I am going to get a pair of her pants that are too short (there are many with Slim over here. haha) and just add a bunch of ruffles and alter the jeans to match or make it a jean skirt with ruffles or something.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I edited these on my computer, but they aren't showing up as edited in Photobucket so I'm sorry if they are too big.


----------



## vargas17

I have a quick question.  It is not sewing related but I figured since so many of you dabble in much more that someone should know the answer.  I am looking to paint a couple of pairs of shoes for my dd for our trip.  Does anyone know where I can find the little white canvas shoes?  Our walmart had them last year but I can't find any anywhere.

Thanks!!!


----------



## disneymommieof2

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Hey Disboutiquers...don't forget to come check out all the TRs with pics of our meet!!
> 
> Heather's- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2096482
> 
> Mine- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2091517
> 
> Cathy's- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2090885
> 
> Jessica's- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2092349
> 
> Jeanne's- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2101044



Thanks for posting these, I hadn't gotten them all! I guess I have some catchin' up to do!


----------



## tinashaver

PrincessKell said:


> ooh Georgia walked by and said "ooh Mother dear, I truly love that, you must tell that sewing disney lady I said so!" Sooo there ya go! haha It is really cute. I love the back.


If that can't make my day nothing can! That was just tooo cute!



vargas17 said:


> I have a quick question.  It is not sewing related but I figured since so many of you dabble in much more that someone should know the answer.  I am looking to paint a couple of pairs of shoes for my dd for our trip.  Does anyone know where I can find the little white canvas shoes?  Our walmart had them last year but I can't find any anywhere.
> 
> Thanks!!!


I got mine at wally world a month ago on clearance for $3... I would also check target, Kmart?


----------



## tinashaver

Keurigirl said:


> I can post photos now!! YAY!
> 
> 
> Ok, so I've been making things with patterns from youcanmakethis.com - the faith top and the boutique bottoms. I've NEVER sewn anything before! Well, maybe a pillow or something but never used a pattern and made clothing.
> 
> These are all for my 2 year old. Two are for our trip in two weeks - she needed a St. Patrick's day outfit and then I also am making a pooh outfit for our character breakfast at Crystal Palace. The other one is something just for pretty
> 
> Here is the St. Patrick's Day one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Pooh one, which I still need to come up with some sort of applique on the top. Any ideas? Not much custom pooh stuff out there for me to CASE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the last one. A full outfit! She was NOT in the mood to cooperate with me to do photos, so this is the best I could do. I apologize for the crappy photos, you know 2 year olds. LOL
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!! I have this pattern down pat. I'm kind of afraid to move on to something else.
> 
> 
> Edit: Why are my photos showing up as links? I have them in the image tags correctly?? That's odd.



Those are really cute! P.S. when you do the pics use the IMG code I was confused because photobucket had 4 diff codes you could use!


----------



## jeniamt

Keurigirl said:


> I can post photos now!! YAY!
> 
> 
> Ok, so I've been making things with patterns from youcanmakethis.com - the faith top and the boutique bottoms. I've NEVER sewn anything before! Well, maybe a pillow or something but never used a pattern and made clothing.
> 
> These are all for my 2 year old. Two are for our trip in two weeks - she needed a St. Patrick's day outfit and then I also am making a pooh outfit for our character breakfast at Crystal Palace. The other one is something just for pretty
> 
> Here is the St. Patrick's Day one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Pooh one, which I still need to come up with some sort of applique on the top. Any ideas? Not much custom pooh stuff out there for me to CASE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the last one. A full outfit! She was NOT in the mood to cooperate with me to do photos, so this is the best I could do. I apologize for the crappy photos, you know 2 year olds. LOL
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!! I have this pattern down pat. I'm kind of afraid to move on to something else.
> 
> 
> Edit: Why are my photos showing up as links? I have them in the image tags correctly?? That's odd.



Not sure why your photos didn't show up but I was able to check them out and all I can say is... "too stinkn' cute."  That goes for both the outfits and your daughter.  



Tinka_Belle said:


> I edited these on my computer, but they aren't showing up as edited in Photobucket so I'm sorry if they are too big.



These are great!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Here is Jenna's Mardi Gras outfit.


----------



## vargas17

tinashaver said:


> I got mine at wally world a month ago on clearance for $3... I would also check target, Kmart?




I checked all 3 of our super walmarts and still none.  We don't have a kmart and Target did not have any.  I can get them on  but I don't want to pay $7.99 plus shipping for each pair.  I guess I will have to take a trip to dallas and check out the walmarts there.


----------



## fairygoodmother

Okay, I don't think poohnpigletCA shared this yet, so I'm going to...
I made all those crayon roll-ups for Sierra's 2nd grade class.  I was quite pleased with myself, btw.   

She told me yesterday that all the boys in her class were turning them crayon-side-out, wrapping them around their wrists, and making them lasers.  Not guns, because their school has a zero policy....but lasers.  I nearly cracked up.  All that work, and they are now lasers. 

And on the flip side of that, Sierra's friends are placing their orders, as in "I would like for your auntie to make me one with animal print".  And to top if off, my 17 yo son just asked me to make him one out of the Wall-E fabric he just spotted.  I promised him I would as long as he doesn't use it as a laser.

Gotta love those crayon roll-ups


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Zoey(my 11 year old puppy) loves soft blankets  and would even love her new sweatshirt!!!


Zoey is just a ball of puff!  She looks like a good dog.  Does she cuddle a lot with you?  Does she like to be on your lap while you sew?  Very cute.



tinashaver said:


> Thank you guys for all your positive feed back I made another shirt today for my niece, still have to make DD a matching one! I feel good like I'm on a roll! I did not have a pattern for this just an idea from other tops I have seen. I can't wait to see it on her.


Very good and especially without a pattern.  I keep working with commercial patterns so if I see something I want to make I will have the skilz.  The corset is very pretty.



Tinka_Belle said:


> I edited these on my computer, but they aren't showing up as edited in Photobucket so I'm sorry if they are too big.


She is my favorite girl to see.  How long have you been working on these?  Jenna is growing up and getting tall!  Her jumpers are just beautiful as is her Mardi Gras dress!  The round neck blue is so pretty.  Is that a matching headband you made too?  I love the colours in the last dress!  I like bright and cheerful at times and is goes so well with her skin colouring.  Do  they have big party at her school?  Do you have a party?  I do know today is Ash Wendesday but I don't get to go to Church as I am still working on it.  Crystal, what are you doing up at 1:23 AM?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I see everyone's creative juices have been flowing - some really great things!!!
> 
> My BFF's daughter snuck the quilt I had made for her mom for her bday after she was tucked in last night - lol - her mom had to take a pic for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the patriotic Army quilt I made for DH while he was away last weekend! I love how the edges frayed!


Awww, there is nothing sweeter than a sleeping little one.  Wendy, the quilts are beautiful.  Where do you find the time?  You are so busy with work, sewing and quilts.  BTW, I have been thinking a lot about Daniel lately.  How is his rehab going?  Is the speech getting better and gross motor skills?  Our prayers remain for his family and for his recovery.



sahm1000 said:


> Hey everyone!  I have been MIA for some reason, no good reason, just busy!  I have been keeping up with everything but haven't had time to comment.


Welcome back, you were missed.  Busy does get in the way of so many things.



jham said:


> I started my TR, including the long-awaited Luke and Tessa meet!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2101044


I will make sure to try to read everyones reports as the pictures were all too cute.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Abby found this baseball fleece in the remnants section.  I used a Burda pattern to make this hoodie for her.



That is very nice and I see the embroidery machine in the background.  What kind of machine do you have?  She is adorable and the hoodie is perfect!


----------



## Haganfam5

PrincessKell said:


> Ok so I was telling my mom about my issue with the Dr. Seuss fabric and such. She went and ordered this for Georgia..
> 
> http://www.funtocollect.com/seussgreeneggscovershirt.html
> 
> I think I am going to get a pair of her pants that are too short (there are many with Slim over here. haha) and just add a bunch of ruffles and alter the jeans to match or make it a jean skirt with ruffles or something.



That's a great idea! The shirt is great and I am sure the pants will be adorable too!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Here is Jenna's Mardi Gras outfit.



All of your dresses are just adorable!  I love the Mardi Gras one too!  Just too cute! Your daughter is a great model too!


----------



## minnie2

billwendy- LOVE the quilts!  How cute she looks using it!  I just adore the pics of your puppy!  


Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Didn't someone need to make a flower girl dress?!?!  How freakin' cute is this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (btw, this child is family so it's okay that I posted her pic)


That is really cute!  LOVE that material



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Abby found this baseball fleece in the remnants section.  I used a Burda pattern to make this hoodie for her.


Cute it looks so snuggly




tinashaver said:


> Thank you guys for all your positive feed back I made another shirt today for my niece, still have to make DD a matching one! I feel good like I'm on a roll! I did not have a pattern for this just an idea from other tops I have seen. I can't wait to see it on her.


great job!



Keurigirl said:


> I can post photos now!! YAY!
> 
> 
> Ok, so I've been making things with patterns from youcanmakethis.com - the faith top and the boutique bottoms. I've NEVER sewn anything before! Well, maybe a pillow or something but never used a pattern and made clothing.
> 
> These are all for my 2 year old. Two are for our trip in two weeks - she needed a St. Patrick's day outfit and then I also am making a pooh outfit for our character breakfast at Crystal Palace. The other one is something just for pretty
> 
> Here is the St. Patrick's Day one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Pooh one, which I still need to come up with some sort of applique on the top. Any ideas? Not much custom pooh stuff out there for me to CASE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the last one. A full outfit! She was NOT in the mood to cooperate with me to do photos, so this is the best I could do. I apologize for the crappy photos, you know 2 year olds. LOL
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!! I have this pattern down pat. I'm kind of afraid to move on to something else.
> 
> 
> Edit: Why are my photos showing up as links? I have them in the image tags correctly?? That's odd.


all are adorable!!!!  I may have to try that pattern



Tinka_Belle said:


> I edited these on my computer, but they aren't showing up as edited in Photobucket so I'm sorry if they are too big.


I was cased I was cased That was the 1st time too!  Everything is beautiful!  especially Jenna!
Now I can't wait to see my niece in that Pooh dress!  


 Positive thoughts needed please!!
Last week I had a rheumatoid arthritis blood work.  While I was negative for RA I was Positive for the ANA blood test which is inflammation.  So it is still possible I have RA.  This is going to sound really odd but i am actually happy to possibly be getting some answers.  It has been year of going to orthopedics and drs only to be told I don't see anything you are fine.  Many Mri's and xrays and test.  Some come back with some stuff but nothing to show why my joints hurt and I have swelling as well as numbness.  All the drs said I was way to young for RA.  Then thankfully my GP who is amazing said sure lets run the blood test it can't hurt ut I doubt it.  Then with the positive ANA he said yup very possible  go se e a rheumatologist.  Which is fine with me because MAYBE just maybe I can get some answer!  So for the 1st time in year I am hopefully for relief and don't feel like I am just a whiny lazy person that maybe there is a reason for all my pain!  I am a tad nervous it could be lupus too because that is the other big one that comes up with positive ANA.  Either way I may have answer which is what I so very need!  So if you guys have it in your hearts please hope I finally may have found answers!


----------



## eeyore3847

jham said:


> I started my TR, including the long-awaited Luke and Tessa meet!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2101044



off to check it out


----------



## kstgelais4

vargas17 said:


> Thanks!!!  Her birthday is Dec. 1st.


My dd's is Nov. 29th! They are Almost the same age 



froggy33 said:


> Happy afternoon all!  I am trying to make the Feliz dress for my baby girl for Easter (she'll be almost 9 months old then).  The pattern only goes down to a size 18 month/2T which they say is a 22.5 inch chest (I think), so I need one smaller obviously.  Right now her chest is about 18.5 inches.  Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to decrease the size before I go about cutting all my fabric, or a way to determine if the size I decrease it to will fit?  Also, silly question but to you add the seam allowance to the outside of the pattern line?
> 
> Thanks!


I made a couple Feliz's for my dd who was 12 months at the time. I used the smallest size and didn't allow for a seam allowance. It was still a little big for her, so Looking back I should have taken 1/2" off the pattern as well. I think the only part that was big though was the shoulder straps. The rest of the dress is pretty adjustable.


2cutekidz said:


> Not sewing related, but...
> 
> DS is sick with a sinus infection an very clingy, so I have to do the cleaning while he's napping so I'm losing some sewing time!!  But I was able to make an "altered" paint can.  This is for my scrapbooking weekend too.  We do a Secret Scrapper (like Secret Santa) and I made this for her.  I'll leave her a gift every day of the weekend.  The can is filled with scrapbooking goodies too.  DD has already asked for one and said she would pick out the stuff (paper, ribbon, etc.) for it the next time _she_ was at Joann's.  I think I'll be making more of these, maybe even as  Easter baskets!
> 
> Front                                           Showing the lid ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side view - the flowers are 3 dimensional and the die cut on the lid is sparkly.


I have done a few of these as well, and I love doing them! This one is great Leslie! I can tell you have great style in all area's of your life
BTW, check your local non chain hardware stores. I can get the gallon size can's for $1.50 and the quart size for $.80 at mine! Much cheaper than Home Depot or Lowe's!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I see everyone's creative juices have been flowing - some really great things!!!
> 
> My BFF's daughter snuck the quilt I had made for her mom for her bday after she was tucked in last night - lol - her mom had to take a pic for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the patriotic Army quilt I made for DH while he was away last weekend! I love how the edges frayed!


These look fabulous! I'm so glad your BFF's dd loves her quilt. It came out great!



Keurigirl said:


> I can post photos now!! YAY!
> 
> 
> Ok, so I've been making things with patterns from youcanmakethis.com - the faith top and the boutique bottoms. I've NEVER sewn anything before! Well, maybe a pillow or something but never used a pattern and made clothing.
> 
> These are all for my 2 year old. Two are for our trip in two weeks - she needed a St. Patrick's day outfit and then I also am making a pooh outfit for our character breakfast at Crystal Palace. The other one is something just for pretty
> 
> Here is the St. Patrick's Day one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Pooh one, which I still need to come up with some sort of applique on the top. Any ideas? Not much custom pooh stuff out there for me to CASE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the last one. A full outfit! She was NOT in the mood to cooperate with me to do photos, so this is the best I could do. I apologize for the crappy photos, you know 2 year olds. LOL
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!! I have this pattern down pat. I'm kind of afraid to move on to something else.
> 
> 
> Edit: Why are my photos showing up as links? I have them in the image tags correctly?? That's odd.


Your dd is gorgeous! And I am in awe at how fabulous these outfits came out! It looks like you have been sewing forever!! Don't be afraid to try the other patterns on YCMT! They may even be easier than those!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I edited these on my computer, but they aren't showing up as edited in Photobucket so I'm sorry if they are too big.


Crsytal! You have been busy, they all look great!! Did Jenna get her happy mail?


----------



## snubie

abc123mom said:


>


They look great



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Hey Disboutiquers...don't forget to come check out all the TRs with pics of our meet!!
> 
> Heather's- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2096482
> 
> Mine- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2091517
> 
> Cathy's- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2090885
> 
> Jessica's- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2092349
> 
> Jeanne's- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2101044


Thanks for posting all the links.  I finished Jessica's and have been following along with yours, Heather's and Cathy's, now I just have to start Jeanne's.  I have lots of reading to do. 



tinashaver said:


>


Very cute.



Keurigirl said:


> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:


Very nice.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

minnie2 said:


> Positive thoughts needed please!!
> Last week I had a rheumatoid arthritis blood work.  While I was negative for RA I was Positive for the ANA blood test which is inflammation.  So it is still possible I have RA.  This is going to sound really odd but i am actually happy to possibly be getting some answers.  It has been year of going to orthopedics and drs only to be told I don't see anything you are fine.  Many Mri's and xrays and test.  Some come back with some stuff but nothing to show why my joints hurt and I have swelling as well as numbness.  All the drs said I was way to young for RA.  Then thankfully my GP who is amazing said sure lets run the blood test it can't hurt ut I doubt it.  Then with the positive ANA he said yup very possible  go se e a rheumatologist.  Which is fine with me because MAYBE just maybe I can get some answer!  So for the 1st time in year I am hopefully for relief and don't feel like I am just a whiny lazy person that maybe there is a reason for all my pain!  I am a tad nervous it could be lupus too because that is the other big one that comes up with positive ANA.  Either way I may have answer which is what I so very need!  So if you guys have it in your hearts please hope I finally may have found answers!


I am so happy that you are finally getting an answer.  You know your body better than anyone and it sounds like you have been suffering long enough!  Yeah!  I am glad that it is not lupus, but something that they have great treatments for now.  I will pray that they get the rheumatologist helps you soon.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Abby found this baseball fleece in the remnants section.  I used a Burda pattern to make this hoodie for her.



That looks so warm and cozy!



tinashaver said:


> Thank you guys for all your positive feed back I made another shirt today for my niece, still have to make DD a matching one! I feel good like I'm on a roll! I did not have a pattern for this just an idea from other tops I have seen. I can't wait to see it on her.



Very Cute!!!



Keurigirl said:


> I can post photos now!! YAY!
> 
> 
> Ok, so I've been making things with patterns from youcanmakethis.com - the faith top and the boutique bottoms. I've NEVER sewn anything before! Well, maybe a pillow or something but never used a pattern and made clothing.
> 
> These are all for my 2 year old. Two are for our trip in two weeks - she needed a St. Patrick's day outfit and then I also am making a pooh outfit for our character breakfast at Crystal Palace. The other one is something just for pretty
> 
> Here is the St. Patrick's Day one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Pooh one, which I still need to come up with some sort of applique on the top. Any ideas? Not much custom pooh stuff out there for me to CASE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the last one. A full outfit! She was NOT in the mood to cooperate with me to do photos, so this is the best I could do. I apologize for the crappy photos, you know 2 year olds. LOL
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!! I have this pattern down pat. I'm kind of afraid to move on to something else.
> 
> 
> Edit: Why are my photos showing up as links? I have them in the image tags correctly?? That's odd.



Looked at the links...they truned out so cute!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I edited these on my computer, but they aren't showing up as edited in Photobucket so I'm sorry if they are too big.







Tinka_Belle said:


> Here is Jenna's Mardi Gras outfit.



You have been busy!  They all look great!



fairygoodmother said:


> Okay, I don't think poohnpigletCA shared this yet, so I'm going to...
> I made all those crayon roll-ups for Sierra's 2nd grade class.  I was quite pleased with myself, btw.
> 
> She told me yesterday that all the boys in her class were turning them crayon-side-out, wrapping them around their wrists, and making them lasers.  Not guns, because their school has a zero policy....but lasers.  I nearly cracked up.  All that work, and they are now lasers.
> 
> And on the flip side of that, Sierra's friends are placing their orders, as in "I would like for your auntie to make me one with animal print".  And to top if off, my 17 yo son just asked me to make him one out of the Wall-E fabric he just spotted.  I promised him I would as long as he doesn't use it as a laser.
> 
> Gotta love those crayon roll-ups




Boys are so funny!!!



minnie2 said:


> billwendy- LOVE the quilts!  How cute she looks using it!  I just adore the pics of your puppy!
> That is really cute!  LOVE that material
> 
> Cute it looks so snuggly
> 
> 
> great job!
> 
> all are adorable!!!!  I may have to try that pattern
> 
> I was cased I was cased That was the 1st time too!  Everything is beautiful!  especially Jenna!
> Now I can't wait to see my niece in that Pooh dress!
> 
> 
> Positive thoughts needed please!!
> Last week I had a rheumatoid arthritis blood work.  While I was negative for RA I was Positive for the ANA blood test which is inflammation.  So it is still possible I have RA.  This is going to sound really odd but i am actually happy to possibly be getting some answers.  It has been year of going to orthopedics and drs only to be told I don't see anything you are fine.  Many Mri's and xrays and test.  Some come back with some stuff but nothing to show why my joints hurt and I have swelling as well as numbness.  All the drs said I was way to young for RA.  Then thankfully my GP who is amazing said sure lets run the blood test it can't hurt ut I doubt it.  Then with the positive ANA he said yup very possible  go se e a rheumatologist.  Which is fine with me because MAYBE just maybe I can get some answer!  So for the 1st time in year I am hopefully for relief and don't feel like I am just a whiny lazy person that maybe there is a reason for all my pain!  I am a tad nervous it could be lupus too because that is the other big one that comes up with positive ANA.  Either way I may have answer which is what I so very need!  So if you guys have it in your hearts please hope I finally may have found answers!



I know you might not really want RA...but it is nice to have an answer and then a direction to head!  So glad you were able to push your way to an answer!!! 


GOOD NEWS!!!  Granny is moving to the new nursing home this weekend!     She doesn't know just yet becuse we so scared somthing will go wrong and we don't want her to be sad if it gets messed up.  We will tell her Friday night because we will have all the transfer stuff set up by then.


----------



## PrincessKell

Keurigirl said:


> I can post photos now!! YAY!
> 
> 
> Ok, so I've been making things with patterns from youcanmakethis.com - the faith top and the boutique bottoms. I've NEVER sewn anything before! Well, maybe a pillow or something but never used a pattern and made clothing.
> 
> These are all for my 2 year old. Two are for our trip in two weeks - she needed a St. Patrick's day outfit and then I also am making a pooh outfit for our character breakfast at Crystal Palace. The other one is something just for pretty
> 
> Here is the St. Patrick's Day one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Pooh one, which I still need to come up with some sort of applique on the top. Any ideas? Not much custom pooh stuff out there for me to CASE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the last one. A full outfit! She was NOT in the mood to cooperate with me to do photos, so this is the best I could do. I apologize for the crappy photos, you know 2 year olds. LOL
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!! I have this pattern down pat. I'm kind of afraid to move on to something else.
> 
> 
> Edit: Why are my photos showing up as links? I have them in the image tags correctly?? That's odd.



THose are sooo cute. Your dd is adorable! 



Tinka_Belle said:


> I edited these on my computer, but they aren't showing up as edited in Photobucket so I'm sorry if they are too big.



I love all the dresses. You are always so busy! I love it. haha



vargas17 said:


> I have a quick question.  It is not sewing related but I figured since so many of you dabble in much more that someone should know the answer.  I am looking to paint a couple of pairs of shoes for my dd for our trip.  Does anyone know where I can find the little white canvas shoes?  Our walmart had them last year but I can't find any anywhere.
> 
> Thanks!!!



Do you have a payless shoe store near you? I know they used to have some I haven't been in a while. What about a discount shoe store? 



Tinka_Belle said:


> Here is Jenna's Mardi Gras outfit.



Love the Mardi Gras outfit! 



fairygoodmother said:


> Okay, I don't think poohnpigletCA shared this yet, so I'm going to...
> I made all those crayon roll-ups for Sierra's 2nd grade class.  I was quite pleased with myself, btw.
> 
> She told me yesterday that all the boys in her class were turning them crayon-side-out, wrapping them around their wrists, and making them lasers.  Not guns, because their school has a zero policy....but lasers.  I nearly cracked up.  All that work, and they are now lasers.
> 
> And on the flip side of that, Sierra's friends are placing their orders, as in "I would like for your auntie to make me one with animal print".  And to top if off, my 17 yo son just asked me to make him one out of the Wall-E fabric he just spotted.  I promised him I would as long as he doesn't use it as a laser.
> 
> Gotta love those crayon roll-ups



hehehe look at all those orders coming in! and Lasers, who would have thought boys will turn anything into a weapon. HA! 



minnie2 said:


> Positive thoughts needed please!!
> Last week I had a rheumatoid arthritis blood work.  While I was negative for RA I was Positive for the ANA blood test which is inflammation.  So it is still possible I have RA.  This is going to sound really odd but i am actually happy to possibly be getting some answers.  It has been year of going to orthopedics and drs only to be told I don't see anything you are fine.  Many Mri's and xrays and test.  Some come back with some stuff but nothing to show why my joints hurt and I have swelling as well as numbness.  All the drs said I was way to young for RA.  Then thankfully my GP who is amazing said sure lets run the blood test it can't hurt ut I doubt it.  Then with the positive ANA he said yup very possible  go se e a rheumatologist.  Which is fine with me because MAYBE just maybe I can get some answer!  So for the 1st time in year I am hopefully for relief and don't feel like I am just a whiny lazy person that maybe there is a reason for all my pain!  I am a tad nervous it could be lupus too because that is the other big one that comes up with positive ANA.  Either way I may have answer which is what I so very need!  So if you guys have it in your hearts please hope I finally may have found answers!



Im glad you are finally getting answers. That is the worse when you know something is not right, but nobody else does!  Im thinkin about you, and hoping it is just the simplest thing they can help you with for some relief!


----------



## tinashaver

Thank you again for all the nice comments... here is a new dress I just finished it was my first time applique I think I did ok it was funny I had to keep taking breaks to look away my eyes where getting tired watching the needle! haha
















I saw a version of this on


----------



## froggy33

kstgelais4 said:


> I made a couple Feliz's for my dd who was 12 months at the time. I used the smallest size and didn't allow for a seam allowance. It was still a little big for her, so Looking back I should have taken 1/2" off the pattern as well. I think the only part that was big though was the shoulder straps. The rest of the dress is pretty adjustable.



Thanks!  I am going to give it a try and see how it goes.  I'll probably cut a few trial pieces before using my good fabric.  Thanks for the help!  I'll let you all know how it goes!

Jess


----------



## MinnieVanMom

The Moonk's Mom said:


> GOOD NEWS!!!  Granny is moving to the new nursing home this weekend!     She doesn't know just yet becuse we so scared somthing will go wrong and we don't want her to be sad if it gets messed up.  We will tell her Friday night because we will have all the transfer stuff set up by then.



Oh this is great news and I am so happy she will be close to you and in a better home.  How is the speech going?  It is so hard when words get stuck.  I am happy she can laugh about it because in the end the choice is to laugh or cry.  Lately I try to laugh more.  Yeah for Granny!


----------



## Melani

ILet me preface by saying I have only sewn bibs, curtains, s;lipcovers, tote bags, hem pants, etc...

I finished one dress (well almost - I still have to sew on the buttons & sash)  
She liked it so much I couldn't get it off her & she already got a stain on it!




"Belle"

Here are the fabrics for "SoWhite", "Rora" &"Relli"




I still have to buy some blue ribbon.  I want satin, but will that hold up in the wash?

I couldn't find any large Princess fabrics, I even looked online.

My back hurts from hunching over.  I sewed the straps in backwards & had to do them over., that took the longest.  

Maybe I'll get the rest done before May.


----------



## Haganfam5

tinashaver said:


> I love the shape of the top. It's beautiful!  Did you use a pattern?
> The applique is great too!


----------



## Haganfam5

Has anyone bought the Wizard of Oz Under the Rainbow fabric?  I am looking for some. Ebay is too expensive and quiltshops.com is about $.50 cheaper a yard.  Do fabric stores carry this? I only have a Joann's near me and I don't recall seeing it.  Maybe a small quilt shop?


----------



## Piper

minnie2 said:


> Positive thoughts needed please!!
> Last week I had a rheumatoid arthritis blood work. While I was negative for RA I was Positive for the ANA blood test which is inflammation. So it is still possible I have RA. This is going to sound really odd but i am actually happy to possibly be getting some answers. It has been year of going to orthopedics and drs only to be told I don't see anything you are fine. Many Mri's and xrays and test. Some come back with some stuff but nothing to show why my joints hurt and I have swelling as well as numbness. All the drs said I was way to young for RA. Then thankfully my GP who is amazing said sure lets run the blood test it can't hurt ut I doubt it. Then with the positive ANA he said yup very possible go se e a rheumatologist. Which is fine with me because MAYBE just maybe I can get some answer! So for the 1st time in year I am hopefully for relief and don't feel like I am just a whiny lazy person that maybe there is a reason for all my pain! I am a tad nervous it could be lupus too because that is the other big one that comes up with positive ANA. Either way I may have answer which is what I so very need! So if you guys have it in your hearts please hope I finally may have found answers!


 
The "you're too young" comment is just not true.  I was diagnosed with RA at 12 (in seventh grade.)  After my second child was born they realized that I also had Lupus (it is rare to have both--but what can I say, I'm unique!)  

I understand all too well the relief of knowing you are not crazy--there is something going on.  If you need to talk-pm me.


----------



## sahm1000

Melani said:


> ILet me preface by saying I have only sewn bibs, curtains, s;lipcovers, tote bags, hem pants, etc...
> 
> I finished one dress (well almost - I still have to sew on the buttons & sash)
> She liked it so much I couldn't get it off her & she already got a stain on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Belle"
> 
> Here are the fabrics for "SoWhite", "Rora" &"Relli"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to buy some blue ribbon.  I want satin, but will that hold up in the wash?
> 
> I couldn't find any large Princess fabrics, I even looked online.
> 
> My back hurts from hunching over.  I sewed the straps in backwards & had to do them over., that took the longest.
> 
> Maybe I'll get the rest done before May.



Great job on your dress!  It looks great!  My back always hurts too from sewing.....I don't know if that is because I'm out of shape (I'm sure this has something to do with it) or if I have bad posture, or what.  I never would have thought that sewing would hurt but it definitely does!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Haganfam5 said:


> Has anyone bought the Wizard of Oz Under the Rainbow fabric?  I am looking for some. Ebay is too expensive and quiltshops.com is about $.50 cheaper a yard.  Do fabric stores carry this? I only have a Joann's near me and I don't recall seeing it.  Maybe a small quilt shop?



Not sure if this helps...but are any of these what you are looking for?  Not sure how the price compares to what you were looking at.


----------



## abc123mom

tinashaver said:


>



That turned out really cute.  Nice job on the applique!!


----------



## Shannalee724

I lost my multi-quotes!  So, I guess I will just say, everything is sooooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## abc123mom

Thanks for all the compliments on my carebear and dog dresses.  My daughter loves them and what can I say...I thrive on positive feedback.    Now off to my next project, Minnie themed dresses, these may take awhile!


----------



## disneymomof1

minnie2 said:


> billwendy- LOVE the quilts!  How cute she looks using it!  I just adore the pics of your puppy!
> That is really cute!  LOVE that material
> 
> Cute it looks so snuggly
> 
> 
> great job!
> 
> all are adorable!!!!  I may have to try that pattern
> 
> I was cased I was cased That was the 1st time too!  Everything is beautiful!  especially Jenna!
> Now I can't wait to see my niece in that Pooh dress!
> 
> 
> Positive thoughts needed please!!
> Last week I had a rheumatoid arthritis blood work.  While I was negative for RA I was Positive for the ANA blood test which is inflammation.  So it is still possible I have RA.  This is going to sound really odd but i am actually happy to possibly be getting some answers.  It has been year of going to orthopedics and drs only to be told I don't see anything you are fine.  Many Mri's and xrays and test.  Some come back with some stuff but nothing to show why my joints hurt and I have swelling as well as numbness.  All the drs said I was way to young for RA.  Then thankfully my GP who is amazing said sure lets run the blood test it can't hurt ut I doubt it.  Then with the positive ANA he said yup very possible  go se e a rheumatologist.  Which is fine with me because MAYBE just maybe I can get some answer!  So for the 1st time in year I am hopefully for relief and don't feel like I am just a whiny lazy person that maybe there is a reason for all my pain!  I am a tad nervous it could be lupus too because that is the other big one that comes up with positive ANA.  Either way I may have answer which is what I so very need!  So if you guys have it in your hearts please hope I finally may have found answers!




I was diagnosed with RA about 3 years ago, I was 34.  I had been feeling stiff and sore for years, I thought it was just being to heavy, but I got to the point where I could not even lay in my bed comfortably, I was always sore !!! I do have a lot of pain in my arms and hands and I am a social worker so I write notes all day but a good dose of tylenol usually takes the edge off.  My blood work was off the charts, it does run in my family and I do go to a rheumatologist because my uncle died from a very rare, aggressive form of RA about 6 years ago.  I don't take any medicine for it yet, the side effects of the meds they wanted to prescribe were a little to much for me, so I continue with Tylenol Arthritis and that does help me. It is very scary but a manageable disease.  PM if you want to talk.


----------



## tinashaver

Haganfam5 said:


> tinashaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love the shape of the top. It's beautiful!  Did you use a pattern?
> The applique is great too!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you what I did was use the arm hole and bodice width from a bowsandstuff pattern then just shaped the top how I wanted... If it helps I used the same bodice pattern w/ the cinderella top.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

fairygoodmother said:


> Okay, I don't think poohnpigletCA shared this yet, so I'm going to...
> I made all those crayon roll-ups for Sierra's 2nd grade class.  I was quite pleased with myself, btw.
> 
> She told me yesterday that all the boys in her class were turning them crayon-side-out, wrapping them around their wrists, and making them lasers.  Not guns, because their school has a zero policy....but lasers.  I nearly cracked up.  All that work, and they are now lasers.
> 
> And on the flip side of that, Sierra's friends are placing their orders, as in "I would like for your auntie to make me one with animal print".  And to top if off, my 17 yo son just asked me to make him one out of the Wall-E fabric he just spotted.  I promised him I would as long as he doesn't use it as a laser.
> 
> Gotta love those crayon roll-ups


Wow you finished them all!  Your 17 year old wants one!  How cool are you! 


Tinka_Belle said:


> Here is Jenna's Mardi Gras outfit.


I love Jenna's new dresses.  I really like the one with the cupcakes!


MinnieVanMom said:


> That is very nice and I see the embroidery machine in the background.  What kind of machine do you have?  She is adorable and the hoodie is perfect!


THank you.  I did embroider it with my Singer Futura. 


minnie2 said:


> Cute it looks so snuggly
> 
> 
> Positive thoughts needed please!!
> Last week I had a rheumatoid arthritis blood work.  While I was negative for RA I was Positive for the ANA blood test which is inflammation.  So it is still possible I have RA.  This is going to sound really odd but i am actually happy to possibly be getting some answers.  It has been year of going to orthopedics and drs only to be told I don't see anything you are fine.  Many Mri's and xrays and test.  Some come back with some stuff but nothing to show why my joints hurt and I have swelling as well as numbness.  All the drs said I was way to young for RA.  Then thankfully my GP who is amazing said sure lets run the blood test it can't hurt ut I doubt it.  Then with the positive ANA he said yup very possible  go se e a rheumatologist.  Which is fine with me because MAYBE just maybe I can get some answer!  So for the 1st time in year I am hopefully for relief and don't feel like I am just a whiny lazy person that maybe there is a reason for all my pain!  I am a tad nervous it could be lupus too because that is the other big one that comes up with positive ANA.  Either way I may have answer which is what I so very need!  So if you guys have it in your hearts please hope I finally may have found answers!


Thank you for the compliment.  I am sorry you are hurting.  I hope you can get some relief now that you know what it is.  Take care of yourself either way!


The Moonk's Mom said:


> That looks so warm and cozy!
> 
> 
> GOOD NEWS!!!  Granny is moving to the new nursing home this weekend!     She doesn't know just yet becuse we so scared somthing will go wrong and we don't want her to be sad if it gets messed up.  We will tell her Friday night because we will have all the transfer stuff set up by then.


Thank you for the compliment.

Good News for Granny.  I hope she has an easy transition to the new nursing home.



tinashaver said:


> Thank you again for all the nice comments... here is a new dress I just finished it was my first time applique I think I did ok it was funny I had to keep taking breaks to look away my eyes where getting tired watching the needle! haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a version of this on


She is so adorable and I love the dress and the apron is just too cute!


Melani said:


> ILet me preface by saying I have only sewn bibs, curtains, s;lipcovers, tote bags, hem pants, etc...
> 
> I finished one dress (well almost - I still have to sew on the buttons & sash)
> She liked it so much I couldn't get it off her & she already got a stain on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Belle"
> 
> Here are the fabrics for "SoWhite", "Rora" &"Relli"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to buy some blue ribbon.  I want satin, but will that hold up in the wash?
> 
> I couldn't find any large Princess fabrics, I even looked online.
> 
> My back hurts from hunching over.  I sewed the straps in backwards & had to do them over., that took the longest.
> 
> Maybe I'll get the rest done before May.



Very pretty first dress!  The satin ribbon should be fine if you use some fray check or heat seal the cut edges of the ribbon.


----------



## jham

minnie2 said:


> Positive thoughts needed please!!
> Last week I had a rheumatoid arthritis blood work.  While I was negative for RA I was Positive for the ANA blood test which is inflammation.  So it is still possible I have RA.  This is going to sound really odd but i am actually happy to possibly be getting some answers.  It has been year of going to orthopedics and drs only to be told I don't see anything you are fine.  Many Mri's and xrays and test.  Some come back with some stuff but nothing to show why my joints hurt and I have swelling as well as numbness.  All the drs said I was way to young for RA.  Then thankfully my GP who is amazing said sure lets run the blood test it can't hurt ut I doubt it.  Then with the positive ANA he said yup very possible  go se e a rheumatologist.  Which is fine with me because MAYBE just maybe I can get some answer!  So for the 1st time in year I am hopefully for relief and don't feel like I am just a whiny lazy person that maybe there is a reason for all my pain!  I am a tad nervous it could be lupus too because that is the other big one that comes up with positive ANA.  Either way I may have answer which is what I so very need!  So if you guys have it in your hearts please hope I finally may have found answers!



My mom had RA and my brother was diagnosed I think in his early 40's.  I know you want answers, but I hope it is not RA.  I hope they figure it out and get you some help and relief!


----------



## PrincessKell

So I cut all the fabric out for Georiga's St. Pattys day dress...but I can't decided which to do.. with or without the rainbow fabric every third fabric.


----------



## tricia

tinashaver said:


> Thank you again for all the nice comments... here is a new dress I just finished it was my first time applique I think I did ok it was funny I had to keep taking breaks to look away my eyes where getting tired watching the needle! haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a version of this on



I think you did great.  I really have got to try to applique soon.  I have read the tutorial about 6 times.



Melani said:


> ILet me preface by saying I have only sewn bibs, curtains, s;lipcovers, tote bags, hem pants, etc...
> 
> I finished one dress (well almost - I still have to sew on the buttons & sash)
> She liked it so much I couldn't get it off her & she already got a stain on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Belle"
> 
> Here are the fabrics for "SoWhite", "Rora" &"Relli"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to buy some blue ribbon.  I want satin, but will that hold up in the wash?
> 
> I couldn't find any large Princess fabrics, I even looked online.
> 
> My back hurts from hunching over.  I sewed the straps in backwards & had to do them over., that took the longest.
> 
> Maybe I'll get the rest done before May.



Looks great.  Love the fabric choices for all of the dresses.


----------



## Shannalee724

PrincessKell said:


> So I cut all the fabric out for Georiga's St. Pattys day dress...but I can't decided which to do.. with or without the rainbow fabric every third fabric.



How are you doing the bodice and will you have a ruffle?  I like the rainbow, but think it would need to be tied in somewhere else as well.  KWIM?


----------



## PrincessKell

tinashaver said:


> Thank you again for all the nice comments... here is a new dress I just finished it was my first time applique I think I did ok it was funny I had to keep taking breaks to look away my eyes where getting tired watching the needle! haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a version of this on



I love it. I love the bodice! So darn cute!



Shannalee724 said:


> How are you doing the bodice and will you have a ruffle?  I like the rainbow, but think it would need to be tied in somewhere else as well.  KWIM?



I was thinking of doing either the ruffle in rainbow or the straps in rainbow with a rainbow belt with bow. I will have to go back and get more of the rainbow if i do the ruffle on the top and bottom.


----------



## jeniamt

Question for you ladies that hand embroider facial features on your appliques.... do you use embroidery floss?  Thanks!


----------



## LisaZoe

PrincessKell said:


> So I think I found something that might work, since I can't find Dr Seuss fabric.  I am going to look at or local uniform shops for scrubs. I looked online they do have Dr. Seuss scrubs! I figure with few washings they should be mores soft and would work perfectly. There is Green eggs and ham one that is what I want!  If I can find it I will express order it. The cheapest I found was 14.98 and it was for a xxl. That should give me plenty of fabric to work with.  They had some other cute ones too!
> 
> So if you have a uniform shop around ya, take a look.



That idea is brilliant. I know there are a lot of really cute prints used for scrubs. I started looking last night at the ones available. I found one that is very tempting but I need to think about the purchase first.

I'd love to know where you found the Seuss prints... if you don't mind sharing.



Haganfam5 said:


> Has anyone bought the Wizard of Oz Under the Rainbow fabric?  I am looking for some. Ebay is too expensive and quiltshops.com is about $.50 cheaper a yard.  Do fabric stores carry this? I only have a Joann's near me and I don't recall seeing it.  Maybe a small quilt shop?



Check Hancock's of Paducah, they currently have their Oz prints on clearance. I just checked and they have a decent selection left with many of the prints just $3.98 per yard (http://www.hancocks-paducah.com/ItemSearch--search-wizard-oz--srcin-1). You could always get the ones there and add in one or two from higher priced sources if needed.



PrincessKell said:


> So I cut all the fabric out for Georiga's St. Pattys day dress...but I can't decided which to do.. with or without the rainbow fabric every third fabric.



I like it with the rainbow print. I think it really helps pull out the colors of the leprechaun print... which ties the rainbow print in to the mix.


----------



## disneymommieof2

I just finished my first simply sweet!!!    
I made a strip work skirt for the skirt part. 
BUT when I was trimming the ruffle extras on the inside I accidently cut the skirt!  
So my question is:
How do I fix it??? The cut is shaped like a little wedge. The kids were saying something to me when I was cutting and I went to cut and it felt like more fabric then before then I noticed, but it was to late!   

I did put it on her and take pictures they are loading into the computer right now, So I will put them up in a bit. 

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## PrincessKell

LisaZoe said:


> That idea is brilliant. I know there are a lot of really cute prints used for scrubs. I started looking last night at the ones available. I found one that is very tempting but I need to think about the purchase first.
> 
> I'd love to know where you found the Seuss prints... if you don't mind sharing.
> 
> 
> I like it with the rainbow print. I think it really helps pull out the colors of the leprechaun print... which ties the rainbow print in to the mix.



There are a few sites, I googled Dr. Seuss scrubs and a good few came up. here is one
This one has the Green eggs and ham one that is black. I like that one a lot.
http://www.scrubs-max.com/drseuss.html

and I really like this one
http://www.uniformsandscrubscherokee.com/closeup.asp?cid=155&pid=658&offset=0

I think I am liking with the rainbow more and more too.  I have another fabric for an undershirt, but I dont know it might be too much green.  Do you think plain white would be ok? I might just make both. and see


----------



## minnie2

tinashaver said:


> Thank you again for all the nice comments... here is a new dress I just finished it was my first time applique I think I did ok it was funny I had to keep taking breaks to look away my eyes where getting tired watching the needle! haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a version of this on


Great job!



Melani said:


> ILet me preface by saying I have only sewn bibs, curtains, s;lipcovers, tote bags, hem pants, etc...
> 
> I finished one dress (well almost - I still have to sew on the buttons & sash)
> She liked it so much I couldn't get it off her & she already got a stain on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Belle"
> 
> Here are the fabrics for "SoWhite", "Rora" &"Relli"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still have to buy some blue ribbon.  I want satin, but will that hold up in the wash?
> 
> I couldn't find any large Princess fabrics, I even looked online.
> 
> My back hurts from hunching over.  I sewed the straps in backwards & had to do them over., that took the longest.
> 
> Maybe I'll get the rest done before May.


Very cute



Piper said:


> The "you're too young" comment is just not true.  I was diagnosed with RA at 12 (in seventh grade.)  After my second child was born they realized that I also had Lupus (it is rare to have both--but what can I say, I'm unique!)
> 
> I understand all too well the relief of knowing you are not crazy--there is something going on.  If you need to talk-pm me.


Thanks I may just do that!  I can't believe you have both!  Wow you are one tough cookie!  
i am sure I will have lots of questions after I see the rheumatologist.  Of course it isn't definite I have it BUT  finally a test came up saying something is wrong.



disneymomof1 said:


> I was diagnosed with RA about 3 years ago, I was 34.  I had been feeling stiff and sore for years, I thought it was just being to heavy, but I got to the point where I could not even lay in my bed comfortably, I was always sore !!! I do have a lot of pain in my arms and hands and I am a social worker so I write notes all day but a good dose of tylenol usually takes the edge off.  My blood work was off the charts, it does run in my family and I do go to a rheumatologist because my uncle died from a very rare, aggressive form of RA about 6 years ago.  I don't take any medicine for it yet, the side effects of the meds they wanted to prescribe were a little to much for me, so I continue with Tylenol Arthritis and that does help me. It is very scary but a manageable disease.  PM if you want to talk.


WOw you have it as well!  Glad you don't have to be on any of the meds for it yet.  I have been taking Aleeve around the clock for a long time and prescription Naproxen for yrs and nothing helps  
thanks for the offer I may have tons of question after my appointment.

So sorry about your uncle.  



jham said:


> My mom had RA and my brother was diagnosed I think in his early 40's.  I know you want answers, but I hope it is not RA.  I hope they figure it out and get you some help and relief!


Trust me I don't want RA but I have been having so many issue and every dr can't seem to help me and nothing shows up and finally something shows up that seems to fit my problem.  I guess after I was DX'd with hyperthyroidism/ graves and all my knee issues growing up and my spondy in the back to me if it is RA it is just add it to the list.  You know?  That sounds bad but it was the hand I was dealt so all I can do is hopefully get answers and control it.


----------



## minnie2

Here is another skirt for my niece.  I just love it!  I can't wait to see her in it! 
 Sorry it looks lopsided but I had no model...





Now I need to finish one for Nikki just a different denim.  What possessed me to think denim would be good for this skirt I have NO idea!


----------



## Clutterbug

Just popping in to say "Hello"  

I was on vacation last week while the kids had school break.  Not much computer time + you ladies being very chatty = me waaaaay behind.    I've finished the other thread and found you all. I can't believe all of the wonderful things that you have made.   I especially loved that DisMeet pictures and I have bookmarked a bunch of your trippes to read when time permits.  I can't wait!



2cutekidz said:


> I am going to a scrapboking weekend in March.  My sister is one of the coordinators, ao I made this pillow for her as a surprise.  (The weekend is called Camp Crop-a-Lot)  I had some time while I was waiting for a package of blank tees, so I whipped this up in a few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My original thought was it would be a good lower back pillow for the days of scrapping we'll be doing!  I used the FREE "Thanks a Melon" ebook on YCMT for the instructions and found a font I liked online.



This is fabulous!  I hope you don't mind if I steal this idea for my scrapping retreat in April?  My friend who organizes it is one of those people who has everything and this would be the perfect little thank you gift for her!



aimeeg said:


> got everything put away. I took everything off the shelves and then put it back in color order- lightest to darkest, colored groups of prints etc . . . Then I organized all the dots- light to dark and small to large. I am telling you I can not squeeze on scrap of fabric on these shelves! Good thing I am going 100 days without shopping.



These pictures just made my day.  What a happy sight to see!  Such a beautiful and well organized stash.


----------



## danicaw

tinashaver said:


>



Seriously Cute! I love the neckline, great job!



Melani said:


> "Belle"



Wow! You should be proud. Great job for a first dress, that only intimidates me a little 



minnie2 said:


>



CUTE! Is that a CarlaC pattern? 
Love it! You have one lucky niece 


We have rain today, which isn't unsual for us, but we have been spoiled lately so the kids aren't used to it yet. DD is still fighting this silly cold and is currently asleep in my arms while DS is at school. I am going to Sew Expo tomorrow and can't wait. I have a growing list of things I am looking for at the vendors and am hopeful that I can stick to my budget  .
So, wish me luck on that front. I am half tempted to take my camera so you guys can see how cool it is, but that means less room in my bag for goodies  so we shall see. 
I am going to 3 seminars, one on embroidery machine basics, one on sweatshirt conversions and getting a flattering fit and one on using the decorative stitches on your machines. Then the rest of the day is for shopping  
I have been trying to wait to buy patterns and fabric til tomorrow or after since they have such neat stuff, but I realized today maybe I should buy the YCMT patterns I want before I go so I know how much fabric I need for things. It would be bad to not buy enough of something I can't find locally. 
I am soo excited about going and the are forecasting snow, so hopefully it will be light and won't cause us any grief.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Tinka_Belle said:


> I edited these on my computer, but they aren't showing up as edited in Photobucket so I'm sorry if they are too big.




Love them!!!  My favorite is the Pooh toile.  You know how much I love that fabric!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Thanks for posting these, I hadn't gotten them all! I guess I have some catchin' up to do!



You're welcome!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Here is Jenna's Mardi Gras outfit.



Looks like it was a little chilly in LA yesterday!



minnie2 said:


> Positive thoughts needed please!!
> Last week I had a rheumatoid arthritis blood work.  While I was negative for RA I was Positive for the ANA blood test which is inflammation.  So it is still possible I have RA.  This is going to sound really odd but i am actually happy to possibly be getting some answers.  It has been year of going to orthopedics and drs only to be told I don't see anything you are fine.  Many Mri's and xrays and test.  Some come back with some stuff but nothing to show why my joints hurt and I have swelling as well as numbness.  All the drs said I was way to young for RA.  Then thankfully my GP who is amazing said sure lets run the blood test it can't hurt ut I doubt it.  Then with the positive ANA he said yup very possible  go se e a rheumatologist.  Which is fine with me because MAYBE just maybe I can get some answer!  So for the 1st time in year I am hopefully for relief and don't feel like I am just a whiny lazy person that maybe there is a reason for all my pain!  I am a tad nervous it could be lupus too because that is the other big one that comes up with positive ANA.  Either way I may have answer which is what I so very need!  So if you guys have it in your hearts please hope I finally may have found answers!



Prayers heading your way!!

The little flower girl I posted the pic of last night actually has RA so you are definitely not "too young"...she was diagnosed at 2!  

My mom had a positive ANA two years ago.  They still have not given her a clear diagnosis so I can understand your frustration.




Piper said:


> The "you're too young" comment is just not true.  I was diagnosed with RA at 12 (in seventh grade.)  After my second child was born they realized that I also had Lupus (it is rare to have both--but what can I say, I'm unique!)
> 
> I understand all too well the relief of knowing you are not crazy--there is something going on.  If you need to talk-pm me.



You are unique Piper!!!



PrincessKell said:


> So I cut all the fabric out for Georiga's St. Pattys day dress...but I can't decided which to do.. with or without the rainbow fabric every third fabric.




Definitely add the rainbow...it's an important part of the Irish folklore!


----------



## twistedribbonbows

Hello everyone!  I am a huge time lurker here and finally decided to join in the crafy fun.

Although I don't sew, I DO make hairbows.  Here are some Minnie ones I made!






I love looking at all of your lovely creations ladies.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## disneymommieof2

Here's Miss Sophia in her very first Simply Sweet:
















I used the stand on the table trick to get her to stand still. And also because the kids got chip crumbs all over while I was sewing. I better get to vacuuming! 
And here is Lucas with his newest Lego creation:




It's a Dragon Fly!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

twistedribbonbows said:


> Hello everyone!  I am a huge time lurker here and finally decided to join in the crafy fun.
> 
> Although I don't sew, I DO make hairbows.  Here are some Minnie ones I made!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love looking at all of your lovely creations ladies.  Keep up the good work!




FAB bows!!!  Love them!!!  



disneymommieof2 said:


> Here's Miss Sophia in her very first Simply Sweet:



Great job!!!!   Love the fabric!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Keurigirl said:


> Here is the St. Patrick's Day one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!! I have this pattern down pat. I'm kind of afraid to move on to something else.





tinashaver said:


> Thank you again for all the nice comments... here is a new dress I just finished it was my first time applique I think I did ok it was funny I had to keep taking breaks to look away my eyes where getting tired watching the needle! haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a version of this on





Melani said:


> ILet me preface by saying I have only sewn bibs, curtains, s;lipcovers, tote bags, hem pants, etc...
> 
> I finished one dress (well almost - I still have to sew on the buttons & sash)
> She liked it so much I couldn't get it off her & she already got a stain on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Belle"
> 
> Here are the fabrics for "SoWhite", "Rora" &"Relli"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll get the rest done before May.



   



PrincessKell said:


> So I cut all the fabric out for Georiga's St. Pattys day dress...but I can't decided which to do.. with or without the rainbow fabric every third fabric.



Rainbow!



vargas17 said:


> I checked all 3 of our super walmarts and still none.  We don't have a kmart and Target did not have any.  I can get them on  but I don't want to pay $7.99 plus shipping for each pair.  I guess I will have to take a trip to dallas and check out the walmarts there.



Have you tried Payless? Or even Payless on line?


----------



## minnie2

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Love them!!!  My favorite is the Pooh toile.  You know how much I love that fabric!
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it was a little chilly in LA yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers heading your way!!
> 
> The little flower girl I posted the pic of last night actually has RA so you are definitely not "too young"...she was diagnosed at 2!
> 
> My mom had a positive ANA two years ago.  They still have not given her a clear diagnosis so I can understand your frustration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are unique Piper!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely add the rainbow...it's an important part of the Irish folklore!


Oh no that poor little sweetie!  Ok this may sound awful but it is almost ok that an adult may have illnesses but the thought of a little kid with any illnesses or challenges breaks my heart!!!


danicaw said:


> CUTE! Is that a CarlaC pattern?
> Love it! You have one lucky niece
> 
> 
> We have rain today, which isn't unsual for us, but we have been spoiled lately so the kids aren't used to it yet. DD is still fighting this silly cold and is currently asleep in my arms while DS is at school. I am going to Sew Expo tomorrow and can't wait. I have a growing list of things I am looking for at the vendors and am hopeful that I can stick to my budget  .
> So, wish me luck on that front. I am half tempted to take my camera so you guys can see how cool it is, but that means less room in my bag for goodies  so we shall see.
> I am going to 3 seminars, one on embroidery machine basics, one on sweatshirt conversions and getting a flattering fit and one on using the decorative stitches on your machines. Then the rest of the day is for shopping
> I have been trying to wait to buy patterns and fabric til tomorrow or after since they have such neat stuff, but I realized today maybe I should buy the YCMT patterns I want before I go so I know how much fabric I need for things. It would be bad to not buy enough of something I can't find locally.
> I am soo excited about going and the are forecasting snow, so hopefully it will be light and won't cause us any grief.


thank you!  I love sewing for her I just wish she was closer then FL!

Have fun tomorrow I can't wait to hear all about it1



twistedribbonbows said:


> Hello everyone!  I am a huge time lurker here and finally decided to join in the crafy fun.
> 
> Although I don't sew, I DO make hairbows.  Here are some Minnie ones I made!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love looking at all of your lovely creations ladies.  Keep up the good work!


they are great!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Here's Miss Sophia in her very first Simply Sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the stand on the table trick to get her to stand still. And also because the kids got chip crumbs all over while I was sewing. I better get to vacuuming!
> And here is Lucas with his newest Lego creation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Dragon Fly!


Great job on the simply sweet!  I am starting my 1st one soon!  
Way to go Lucas!


----------



## vargas17

twistedribbonbows said:


> Hello everyone!  I am a huge time lurker here and finally decided to join in the crafy fun.
> 
> Although I don't sew, I DO make hairbows.  Here are some Minnie ones I made!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love looking at all of your lovely creations ladies.  Keep up the good work!



Those are too cute!!!  Great job!!


----------



## Haganfam5

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Not sure if this helps...but are any of these what you are looking for?  Not sure how the price compares to what you were looking at.



What??? Where??? Did I miss it?? Did you put a link or something?   



tinashaver said:


> Haganfam5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you what I did was use the arm hole and bodice width from a bowsandstuff pattern then just shaped the top how I wanted... If it helps I used the same bodice pattern w/ the cinderella top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea!!  Looks awesome!!
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessKell said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I cut all the fabric out for Georiga's St. Pattys day dress...but I can't decided which to do.. with or without the rainbow fabric every third fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I used the same A. Henry Leprechaun fabric for my daughter's St. Patricks Day outfit. Hopefully I can get her to try it on tonight and take some pics of the hammy!
> 
> 
> LISAZOE-  THANK YOU SOOOOOO MUCH!!! That is exactly what I was looking for and for about 1/2 price!!! Thanks again! I knew I could count on the dis-ladies!
Click to expand...


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I made this dress for Jenna last night. She is going to wear it on Monday for Spring picture day at school.




And of course a bow to match.





Kristine-I have enough of that Pooh fabric to make another one. 

Thanks to everyone for the compliments on the dresses that I made. Everything posted today is really cute. I really love the Minnie dress.

Kelly-I think that the Rainbow fabric really helps to make the St. Patrick's Day dress stand out.

Other Kelly-Yes, Jenna did get her happy mail and she said that she loves the bow and she kept the picture from Zofia.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Anna-Today when I put the snaps on Jenna's dress I put one of the snaps on wrong and when I took it off I put a big hole in the dress. To fix it I made a patch out of the fabric for the dress and just ironed it on with Heat n' Bond Ultra. So hopefully it will hold up. Hopefully that helps and will work for you too.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Tinka_Belle said:


> And of course a bow to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristine-I have enough of that Pooh fabric to make another one.



Crystal...you are making some truly gorgeous dresses lately!!!  Jenna is one lucky lady!!  

That's the same fabric that you made the capri/top set from right???  I'm so sad...I don't think it's going to fit Aisling for this year's trip.  I did get some Picnic Pooh fabric to make something for Crystal Palace but I'm not sure what...that pattern you used looks simple enough.  I might have to CAB it!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Crystal...you are making some truly gorgeous dresses lately!!!  Jenna is one lucky lady!!
> 
> That's the same fabric that you made the capri/top set from right???  I'm so sad...I don't think it's going to fit Aisling for this year's trip.  I did get some Picnic Pooh fabric to make something for Crystal Palace but I'm not sure what...that pattern you used looks simple enough.  I might have to CAB it!!!


Oh it is easy. I think that you could do it. There aren't that many pieces to the dress.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Tinka_Belle said:


> Oh it is easy. I think that you could do it. There aren't that many pieces to the dress.



Wow Hoo  

Wait...does it require zippers or buttons???


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Wow Hoo
> 
> Wait...does it require zippers or buttons???


Nope. You are supposed to put ribbon, but I put snaps instead. That way it will stay closed better. The button on Jenna's dress is to cover up the snap.


----------



## danicaw

Tinka_Belle said:


> I made this dress for Jenna last night. She is going to wear it on Monday for Spring picture day at school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Wow, you have been busy this week! All your new stuff is great!
I am going to CASE the pooh toile one of these days... just need the pattern and some coordinating blue fabric... oh and some time 

I love the wrap dress too. I have fabric set aside for that one also. 
Jenna is super cute in all her new stuff. Great job!


----------



## Jajone

My DD9 came home today with a newsletter saying they are going to have immigration day and encourages all kids to dress up like the late 1800's. Does anyone know what that would look like and is it doable for a basic sewer in 2 weeks?


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Haganfam5 said:


> What??? Where??? Did I miss it?? Did you put a link or something?



I thought I put the link on earlier...maybe I am losing it!!! 

http://www.maryjos.com/store/search.aspx


----------



## twob4him

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Hey Disboutiquers...don't forget to come check out all the TRs with pics of our meet!!
> 
> Heather's- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2096482
> 
> Mine- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2091517
> 
> Cathy's- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2090885
> 
> Jessica's- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2092349
> 
> Jeanne's- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2101044


Hey, this is a good idea...an advertisement for our tr   



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> Abby found this baseball fleece in the remnants section.  I used a Burda pattern to make this hoodie for her.


Very cute fabric...was the zipper hard? It looks great! We love the applique too!  



tinashaver said:


> Thank you guys for all your positive feed back I made another shirt today for my niece, still have to make DD a matching one! I feel good like I'm on a roll! I did not have a pattern for this just an idea from other tops I have seen. I can't wait to see it on her.


This is awsome! Did you use the Tink pillowcase for this one? Did you satin stitch around the face? Whatever you did it came out wonderfully!



Keurigirl said:


> I can post photos now!! YAY!
> 
> 
> Ok, so I've been making things with patterns from youcanmakethis.com - the faith top and the boutique bottoms. I've NEVER sewn anything before! Well, maybe a pillow or something but never used a pattern and made clothing.
> 
> These are all for my 2 year old. Two are for our trip in two weeks - she needed a St. Patrick's day outfit and then I also am making a pooh outfit for our character breakfast at Crystal Palace. The other one is something just for pretty
> 
> Here is the St. Patrick's Day one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Pooh one, which I still need to come up with some sort of applique on the top. Any ideas? Not much custom pooh stuff out there for me to CASE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the last one. A full outfit! She was NOT in the mood to cooperate with me to do photos, so this is the best I could do. I apologize for the crappy photos, you know 2 year olds. LOL
> 
> Front:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YAY!! I have this pattern down pat. I'm kind of afraid to move on to something else.
> 
> 
> Edit: Why are my photos showing up as links? I have them in the image tags correctly?? That's odd.


I can't believe these were your first outfits....they are adorable. Your DD is just so cute and precious!  



twistedribbonbows said:


> Hello everyone!  I am a huge time lurker here and finally decided to join in the crafy fun.
> 
> Although I don't sew, I DO make hairbows.  Here are some Minnie ones I made!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love looking at all of your lovely creations ladies.  Keep up the good work!


Welcome...I may pm you closer to our trip?! I am terrible at bows and forget the korker thingy...I would rather have someone else do it!  



disneymommieof2 said:


> Here's Miss Sophia in her very first Simply Sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the stand on the table trick to get her to stand still. And also because the kids got chip crumbs all over while I was sewing. I better get to vacuuming!
> And here is Lucas with his newest Lego creation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Dragon Fly!


I love the whole ensemble....great fabrics and you dd looks so happy and cute! Tell Lucas I love his lego creation!!! Has he ever been to DTD?


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Jajone said:


> My DD9 came home today with a newsletter saying they are going to have immigration day and encourages all kids to dress up like the late 1800's. Does anyone know what that would look like and is it doable for a basic sewer in 2 weeks?



Wow...schools are getting tough on the parents aren't they???

I made a Laura Ingalls costume in 4th grade (with my mom's direction) so I think you could do it.


----------



## billwendy

HI GUYS!!!

SORRY IM YELLING THIS BUT DANIEL FINISHED RADIATION TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!              

We still have almost a year of chemo to go, but hey, he did so well - he stayed healthy and fairly energetic!! His therapists tell me how he is a hard worker during his sessions and tries sooo hard!!! We are now prepared for the next step which could mean hospitalizations every month, but we Keep Moving Forward and by God's Grace all will turn out well!!!

I also got word today from a local Philadelphia Theater (the Arden Theater) that they are donating a birthday package to be auctioned at Daniel's benefit!! How cool is that!!!!!!!! Thanks again to the others who will be donating outfits/purses for the benefit - I think a well rounded presentation will help - how many sports signed items does anyone  really need!!! lol!!!!

Im just so happy tonight!!!   

Now to go back and read the thread..........


----------



## Haganfam5

Here is it!  The St. Patricks Day outfit! My first 4 piece set! YAY!  

I Just love the fabric and I think it came out so green and Irish!!  (My husband's side has the Irish....so my husband demands green on St. Patricks Day  )

Pose 1:





My daughter has some chapped lips that she keeps sucking on, so, that explains the huge red lips!

Another pose for you:






Pose 3:





Close-up:






and trust me, there was many more poses to choose from!

And finally, my first attempt at a round neck that went horribly wrong.....Somehow I think I put the front neck piece on the back and the back on the front!!!  I was very fed up by the end of it that I just left it.  Needless to say, I did not enjoy that one too much.  I don't know, I think the round thing just isn't for me....


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

billwendy said:


> HI GUYS!!!
> 
> SORRY IM YELLING THIS BUT DANIEL FINISHED RADIATION TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We still have almost a year of chemo to go, but hey, he did so well - he stayed healthy and fairly energetic!! His therapists tell me how he is a hard worker during his sessions and tries sooo hard!!! We are now prepared for the next step which could mean hospitalizations every month, but we Keep Moving Forward and by God's Grace all will turn out well!!!
> 
> I also got word today from a local Philadelphia Theater (the Arden Theater) that they are donating a birthday package to be auctioned at Daniel's benefit!! How cool is that!!!!!!!! Thanks again to the others who will be donating outfits/purses for the benefit - I think a well rounded presentation will help - how many sports signed items does anyone  really need!!! lol!!!!
> 
> Im just so happy tonight!!!
> 
> Now to go back and read the thread..........



YAY for Daniel!!!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Haganfam5 said:


> Here is it!  The St. Patricks Day outfit! My first 4 piece set! YAY!
> 
> I Just love the fabric and I think it came out so green and Irish!!  (My husband's side has the Irish....so my husband demands green on St. Patricks Day  )
> 
> Pose 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter has some chapped lips that she keeps sucking on, so, that explains the huge red lips!
> 
> Another pose for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pose 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and trust me, there was many more poses to choose from!
> 
> And finally, my first attempt at a round neck that went horribly wrong.....Somehow I think I put the front neck piece on the back and the back on the front!!!  I was very fed up by the end of it that I just left it.  Needless to say, I did not enjoy that one too much.  I don't know, I think the round thing just isn't for me....




Great job on both!!!

Loving all the St. Paddy's day outfits everyone!


----------



## billwendy

Tinka_Belle said:


> I edited these on my computer, but they aren't showing up as edited in Photobucket so I'm sorry if they are too big.



WOW _ I love them all!! She is just such a cute kiddo!!!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Zoey is just a ball of puff!  She looks like a good dog.  Does she cuddle a lot with you?  Does she like to be on your lap while you sew?  Very cute.



You got it!!! She is my Zoe Zoe puppy Fuzz (that is what my DN and DN's call her) also known as Zoester the Toaster!! Cause she is warm....here is my lap right now - quilt, laptop, Zoey!!!!!! 







Haganfam5 said:


> Here is it!  The St. Patricks Day outfit! My first 4 piece set! YAY!
> 
> Pose 1:



You did GREAT!! The 2nd round neck goes much easier - I have made boo boo's on it too - lots of time with the seam ripper!! The thing I really like about it is that it doesnt take a lot of fabric,  you know??


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

twob4him said:


> Hey, this is a good idea...an advertisement for our tr
> 
> 
> Very cute fabric...was the zipper hard? It looks great! We love the applique too!


Thanks, the fabric is really fun.  I should get more and make a blanket to sit under at the games when it is cold!  The zipper isn't too hard.  I don't follow the directions that came with the zipper, I just pin it in place and stitch around it.  I do wish I had used a blue zipper though.  The little applique was pretty time consuming.  She had 13 thread changes!   And she was the first multi colored embroidery I have ever stitched out.  I made a practice one first.  Tomorrow I am going to make myself a shirt!



billwendy said:


> HI GUYS!!!
> 
> SORRY IM YELLING THIS BUT DANIEL FINISHED RADIATION TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> We still have almost a year of chemo to go, but hey, he did so well - he stayed healthy and fairly energetic!! His therapists tell me how he is a hard worker during his sessions and tries sooo hard!!! We are now prepared for the next step which could mean hospitalizations every month, but we Keep Moving Forward and by God's Grace all will turn out well!!!
> 
> I also got word today from a local Philadelphia Theater (the Arden Theater) that they are donating a birthday package to be auctioned at Daniel's benefit!! How cool is that!!!!!!!! Thanks again to the others who will be donating outfits/purses for the benefit - I think a well rounded presentation will help - how many sports signed items does anyone  really need!!! lol!!!!
> 
> Im just so happy tonight!!!
> 
> Now to go back and read the thread..........


Congratulations to Daniel!  Praying for continued recovery for Daniel!


Haganfam5 said:


> Here is it!  The St. Patricks Day outfit! My first 4 piece set! YAY!
> 
> I Just love the fabric and I think it came out so green and Irish!!  (My husband's side has the Irish....so my husband demands green on St. Patricks Day  )
> 
> Pose 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter has some chapped lips that she keeps sucking on, so, that explains the huge red lips!
> 
> Another pose for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pose 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and trust me, there was many more poses to choose from!
> 
> And finally, my first attempt at a round neck that went horribly wrong.....Somehow I think I put the front neck piece on the back and the back on the front!!!  I was very fed up by the end of it that I just left it.  Needless to say, I did not enjoy that one too much.  I don't know, I think the round thing just isn't for me....


This is adorable.


billwendy said:


> You got it!!! She is my Zoe Zoe puppy Fuzz (that is what my DN and DN's call her) also known as Zoester the Toaster!! Cause she is warm....here is my lap right now - quilt, laptop, Zoey!!!!!!



I love the fact that you took a picture of your lap!!  You look so comfy and cozy!  My Dachshund loves to sit on my lap too.  But she likes to be under the covers!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

disneymommieof2 said:


> Here's Miss Sophia in her very first Simply Sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the stand on the table trick to get her to stand still. And also because the kids got chip crumbs all over while I was sewing. I better get to vacuuming!
> And here is Lucas with his newest Lego creation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Dragon Fly!


You did a great job on that dress!  It is adorable.  I really like how you centered the princess on the front and back of the bodice.  Lucas did a great job on the Legos too!


twistedribbonbows said:


> Hello everyone!  I am a huge time lurker here and finally decided to join in the crafy fun.
> 
> Although I don't sew, I DO make hairbows.  Here are some Minnie ones I made!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love looking at all of your lovely creations ladies.  Keep up the good work!


I love the bows!  Where did you find the Mickey/Minnie Head ribbon?  I would love some of that to make myself a key fob.  My DD refuses to wear bows!  I made her wear one today and she tried to take it out.  Her teacher told her to put it back in because she looked so cute.  Then she said  you can you look cute for just one day! 


Tinka_Belle said:


> I made this dress for Jenna last night. She is going to wear it on Monday for Spring picture day at school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course a bow to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


What Pattern is this?  I love it.  Do you think it is to casual to make a First Communion dress using it?  I want to make Abby's dress but I haven't found a pattern I love.  I am considering a McCall's pattern and they are on sale on Friday at JoAnn's so I may pick it up.  I just don't like the dresses in the stores online, they look like bridal gowns!  I want my little girl to look like a little girl for a bit longer.  She is only 8!


----------



## mrsmiller

another drive-by post ( but really love the outfits posted!!!)

what a day!!   

5 pairs of men's pants hems
2 zippers
1 invisible zipper
2 sundresses  
and almost done with  Wendy's Feliz 

I hope you like this one Wendy!!










back





my neighbor wanted the same dress without the ruffles




decided to do the back a little different from the other one





Linnette


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

Anyone out there have any of the red friends around the world fabric left? Sold mine thinking we wouldn't make it back to disney before DD got too old to want outfits! Well, I guessed wrong and would love to find any even if it's a yard....


----------



## billwendy

mrsmiller said:


> I hope you like this one Wendy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my neighbor wanted the same dress without the ruffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decided to do the back a little different from the other one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



HI Linette!!! WOW AMAZING!!!! BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!! 
Are they the same size? Would you mind if I saved it for Hannah's Birthday? Its just soooo special!!! Thank you friend!!


----------



## poohnpigletCA

So this is what happens at my house when my kids are bored. I think I spent to much time making hair bows today.











Yes the my little pony's are climbing up the side of my fridge.
Did you know they were magnetic?


----------



## Shannalee724

My Joann finally got in some Minnie Dot!!!!!  I picked up red and pink.  So, excited!!!!!!  Now, I just have to actually finish sewing something so I can post it!  I am still getting used to my new machine and thinking about braving the ruffler foot to finish my stripwork jumper.  

There is a top that has been done a few different times that I really love.  I think both times, I have seen them it was without a pattern.  I lost the first one in the last thread where directions were posted.  If someone could give me some instructions on how to CASE this, I would be eternally greatful.  I am not yet at a level where I feel comfortable creating my own pattern out of thin air.

Here is the top I like:


tinashaver said:


>





billwendy said:


> HI GUYS!!!
> 
> SORRY IM YELLING THIS BUT DANIEL FINISHED RADIATION TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



This is FANTASTIC news!!!  Thank you so much for sharing.  I will dance with you.
         




Haganfam5 said:


>



This came out great!  LOVE IT.



mrsmiller said:


> Linnette



Wow!  This is fantastic!!


----------



## aimeeg

twistedribbonbows said:


> Hello everyone!  I am a huge time lurker here and finally decided to join in the crafy fun.
> 
> Although I don't sew, I DO make hairbows.  Here are some Minnie ones I made!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love looking at all of your lovely creations ladies.  Keep up the good work!



Linda these are fantastic! I just love them.


----------



## poohnpigletCA

Ladies I need pricing help please.
 What price would you put on these bows?































What would be a fair price?

I have gotten some interested buyers and I thought this would be a great way to buy supplies and pay shipping for BIG GIVES.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## danicaw

mrsmiller said:


>



Great Job!
My DD just came over and saw the dresses.... in her little congested 2 year old voice said "Ohh, princess dress!" 
I had a feeling she would like it  And she has recently developed a strong love of pink! 
Great job, Sounds like a busy, busy day.


----------



## danicaw

poohnpigletCA said:


>



I am no help with pricing, but the bows are great! really cute!

I forgot to mention before that I love the ponies on the fridge! Who knew they could walk up walls etc. I am most impressed 
Magnetic ponies, I need to look for those in the store


----------



## LisaZoe

Jajone said:


> My DD9 came home today with a newsletter saying they are going to have immigration day and encourages all kids to dress up like the late 1800's. Does anyone know what that would look like and is it doable for a basic sewer in 2 weeks?



Since they're taking about immigrants, I'd keep it simple. I bet a long full skirt, basically a tube gathered onto a fitted waistband, would be a good start. Add a peasant top and maybe an apron or shawl and you've got a good basic outfit that should be pretty quick to make, too.


----------



## jeniamt

I think my question was missed     I'll ask again because I'm stuck!  When hand embroidering facial features on your appliques, do you use embroidery floss?  Also, when do you do the hand appliqueing?  After everything else has been sewn on?

Thanks, I'm working on my Seuss creations and can't go any further until I know what I'm doing!


----------



## tinashaver

twob4him said:


> This is awsome! Did you use the Tink pillowcase for this one? Did you satin stitch around the face? Whatever you did it came out wonderfully!


Yes it is also a pillow case this one was harder to find went to a few differt stores they were all just out of the pillow cases. No I didn't do any satin stitching. I am not that brave yet!


Shannalee724 said:


> Here is the top I like



I just used a rectangle about 2 maybe 2 and half X DD chest then figure how long you want it because I think the hem and ruffles kinda = each other out. Then I just did the elastic tread  then sewed it together. Thats what I did. Hope that helps a little! I just kinda do things then think later which is bad cause then I go "Dang it" I shoulda, coulda.


----------



## aimeeg

jeniamt said:


> I think my question was missed     I'll ask again because I'm stuck!  When hand embroidering facial features on your appliques, do you use embroidery floss?  Also, when do you do the hand appliqueing?  After everything else has been sewn on?
> 
> Thanks, I'm working on my Seuss creations and can't go any further until I know what I'm doing!




I avoid any type of hand sewing like the plague! If you are going to do details by hand use embroidery floss. I would think you would do your handwork last.


----------



## tinashaver

jeniamt said:


> I think my question was missed     I'll ask again because I'm stuck!  When hand embroidering facial features on your appliques, do you use embroidery floss?  Also, when do you do the hand appliqueing?  After everything else has been sewn on?
> 
> Thanks, I'm working on my Seuss creations and can't go any further until I know what I'm doing!



I do not have any experience, but I would use embroidery floss cause you could always use 3 thread rather than 6. I think thread would be to thin?


----------



## *Toadstool*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dr-Seuss-Suess-VHTF-Green-Eggs-Ham-Fabric_W0QQitemZ270339371459QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Fabric?hash=item270339371459&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50
http://www.scrubs-max.com/drseuss.html

I think someone is cutting up the scrubs and selling them on ebay as remnants. I was kinda shocked at this.  

I can't find my camera!!! I NEED to find it. It has all my mardi gras pictures of Hannah on it. Plus it is the only one I have.
I'm going to have this huge multi quote pretty soon.. just warning you!


----------



## PrincessKell

Tinka_Belle said:


> I made this dress for Jenna last night. She is going to wear it on Monday for Spring picture day at school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course a bow to match.



I Love that dress. is it hard to make? Oh what am I asking you for, you are pro status! hahaha Not me... so do you think I would have any difficulty with it?  She looks so darn cute!


----------



## PrincessKell

Haganfam5 said:


> Here is it!  The St. Patricks Day outfit! My first 4 piece set! YAY!
> 
> I Just love the fabric and I think it came out so green and Irish!!  (My husband's side has the Irish....so my husband demands green on St. Patricks Day  )
> 
> Pose 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter has some chapped lips that she keeps sucking on, so, that explains the huge red lips!
> 
> Another pose for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pose 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and trust me, there was many more poses to choose from!
> 
> And finally, my first attempt at a round neck that went horribly wrong.....Somehow I think I put the front neck piece on the back and the back on the front!!!  I was very fed up by the end of it that I just left it.  Needless to say, I did not enjoy that one too much.  I don't know, I think the round thing just isn't for me....



Oooh isn't that fabric lovely! hehehe I have the same green one too. HAHAHA    Great minds think alike, ah?! 



mrsmiller said:


> another drive-by post ( but really love the outfits posted!!!)
> 
> what a day!!
> 
> 5 pairs of men's pants hems
> 2 zippers
> 1 invisible zipper
> 2 sundresses
> and almost done with  Wendy's Feliz
> 
> I hope you like this one Wendy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my neighbor wanted the same dress without the ruffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decided to do the back a little different from the other one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



I love those Linnette! You are fabulous! What a great drive by!



poohnpigletCA said:


> So this is what happens at my house when my kids are bored. I think I spent to much time making hair bows today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the my little pony's are climbing up the side of my fridge.
> Did you know they were magmatic?



Whoa, I didn't know that they could climb fridges! I thought well mounds of laundry, yes they could get over, but Fridges...now that is a journey! haha



*Toadstool* said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dr-Seuss-Suess-VHTF-Green-Eggs-Ham-Fabric_W0QQitemZ270339371459QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Fabric?hash=item270339371459&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50
> http://www.scrubs-max.com/drseuss.html
> 
> I think someone is cutting up the scrubs and selling them on ebay as remnants. I was kinda shocked at this.



HOLY SMOKES! That is the scrub I wanted, and posted the link to. I saw that on ebay and thought crap that is a lot of money for a tiny piece of fabric... now I see where it came from!  YIKES!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Haganfam5 said:


> Here is it!  The St. Patricks Day outfit! My first 4 piece set! YAY!
> 
> I Just love the fabric and I think it came out so green and Irish!!  (My husband's side has the Irish....so my husband demands green on St. Patricks Day  )
> 
> Pose 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter has some chapped lips that she keeps sucking on, so, that explains the huge red lips!
> 
> Another pose for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pose 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and trust me, there was many more poses to choose from!
> 
> And finally, my first attempt at a round neck that went horribly wrong.....Somehow I think I put the front neck piece on the back and the back on the front!!!  I was very fed up by the end of it that I just left it.  Needless to say, I did not enjoy that one too much.  I don't know, I think the round thing just isn't for me....


I can tell that your DD has Irish in her, because she looks gorgeous in green. Cute outfit by the way. Don't give up on the Round Neck pattern. It is one of my favorites. Wait a week or two and then try another one before you give up on it for good.



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> What Pattern is this?  I love it.  Do you think it is to casual to make a First Communion dress using it?  I want to make Abby's dress but I haven't found a pattern I love.  I am considering a McCall's pattern and they are on sale on Friday at JoAnn's so I may pick it up.  I just don't like the dresses in the stores online, they look like bridal gowns!  I want my little girl to look like a little girl for a bit longer.  She is only 8!


Honestly I think that the dress would be cute as a First Communion dress. I think that it could look great dressed up. I thought that this one looked a little fancier than I thought it would and I just used regular cotton prints. Shannon made one that really was fancy for Chinese New Year for her DD.



poohnpigletCA said:


> So this is what happens at my house when my kids are bored. I think I spent to much time making hair bows today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the my little pony's are climbing up the side of my fridge.
> Did you know they were magmatic?


Ok I literally LOL when I saw this. My DH wanted to know what was so funny. I have to tell you that this one was hard to explain to him.



jeniamt said:


> I think my question was missed     I'll ask again because I'm stuck!  When hand embroidering facial features on your appliques, do you use embroidery floss?  Also, when do you do the hand appliqueing?  After everything else has been sewn on?
> 
> Thanks, I'm working on my Seuss creations and can't go any further until I know what I'm doing!


I use Embroidery floss when I have to do details. 

When I made Jenna's Lime Green dress I used the Wrap Top pattern from YCMT.com. It really is the pattern that makes the dress look so great.

Thanks all for the compliments on the dresses that I made for Jenna. I have another one, but I forgot to take a picture of it. It is just a simple A-Line dress.


----------



## tinashaver

Ok so I am sitting here and realize I have a lot of outfits for 7 days in WDW! haha so now I am thinking I will scratch something off and replace it with another!   So we are going to the O'hana Breakfast and I just adore stitch he is my fav! what would you guys make for this... for DD of coarse! I am gonna wear a shirt with I heart stitch!


----------



## jeniamt

aimeeg said:


> I avoid any type of hand sewing like the plague! If you are going to do details by hand use embroidery floss. I would think you would do your handwork last.





tinashaver said:


> I do not have any experience, but I would use embroidery floss cause you could always use 3 thread rather than 6. I think thread would be to thin?



Thanks for the help.  Guess I'll hand embroider Thing 1 and Thing 2 on the tummies and their faces, gonna be greedy... I need more help.  As I said, I'm not feeling very creative so I'm hoping you guys can help.  I'm making 2 Simply Sweets for DD9 and her BF.  Had NO luck finding anything Seuss so here is what I've come up with:






The red and white will be the skirt and the black swirl will be the bodice.






Okay, here is where I need help...  what to do for the ruffle and the straps.  You can't tell from the photos but the torquise fabric is sparkly.  What do you guys think?  Is the black/white dot too much?  Should I reuse the black swirl on the ruffle?  Do I need the torquise on the bottom?  And the straps?  If I use the dots on the ruffle should I reuse it for the straps.    






And if that wasn't enough questions for you... I may make them Easy Fit pants to match.  What would you make those out of?  Thanks a million for your input!!!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

jeniamt said:


> Thanks for the help.  Guess I'll hand embroider Thing 1 and Thing 2 on the tummies and their faces, gonna be greedy... I need more help.  As I said, I'm not feeling very creative so I'm hoping you guys can help.  I'm making 2 Simply Sweets for DD9 and her BF.  Had NO luck finding anything Seuss so here is what I've come up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red and white will be the skirt and the black swirl will be the bodice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, here is where I need help...  what to do for the ruffle and the straps.  You can't tell from the photos but the torquise fabric is sparkly.  What do you guys think?  Is the black/white dot too much?  Should I reuse the black swirl on the ruffle?  Do I need the torquise on the bottom?  And the straps?  If I use the dots on the ruffle should I reuse it for the straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if that wasn't enough questions for you... I may make them Easy Fit pants to match.  What would you make those out of?  Thanks a million for your input!!!!



Jen, that is going to be so cute!!!! I love it!
I would use the black swirl if you had it. The dots would probably look fine too, but I'll let the other ladies make that decision. I am horrible at matching fabrics so I would use the black swirl or something in the applique.
You didn't satin stitch thing yet huh? Or is your satin stitch that tiny?


----------



## *Toadstool*

This took me FOREVER to smock. I used an entire skein of purple, green, and yellow floss. I've never done that before. That is ALOT of floss!
The pattern is Mandarin Yoke top from Sew Beautiful. It wasn't difficult.. just time consuming. I wanted to test this one out before making my asian inspired one. 
The bunny costume was her Halloween one. It was really cold that night.
She calls it her little rabbit foo foo!
I added a growth tuck around the top because I want her to wear this a LONG time since it is a holiday outfit. I'm not crazy about the look, but I would have been sooo mad if this didn't fit next year.
The collar lays alot better on her neck. It fits like a bishop around the neck. The collar that is going underneath doesn't actually show on the ends like it does in the picture. 
Bows are by JenWDW. There are 2, but I can't find the other! 
Oh... and it is purple. I am a little color blind, but I know it is. The pictures look blueish to me.  
I think I am going to get some german interfacing to make the smocking lay flat. I think I smocked a little too tight on this one. It told me to use german interfacing in the pattern, but I didn't have any. 
Anywho... this is why I have been lurking! 

Oh.. I was going to snap a model picture, but she is potty training and had an accident right when I got the camera out.
I'll try to take modeled pics tomorrow.


----------



## tinashaver

What would you do with this? I found it at my local goodwill and I want to make something for DD it is a 10-12 and she is a size 3t...


----------



## disneymommieof2

jeniamt said:


> Thanks for the help.  Guess I'll hand embroider Thing 1 and Thing 2 on the tummies and their faces, gonna be greedy... I need more help.  As I said, I'm not feeling very creative so I'm hoping you guys can help.  I'm making 2 Simply Sweets for DD9 and her BF.  Had NO luck finding anything Seuss so here is what I've come up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red and white will be the skirt and the black swirl will be the bodice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, here is where I need help...  what to do for the ruffle and the straps.  You can't tell from the photos but the torquise fabric is sparkly.  What do you guys think?  Is the black/white dot too much?  Should I reuse the black swirl on the ruffle?  Do I need the torquise on the bottom?  And the straps?  If I use the dots on the ruffle should I reuse it for the straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if that wasn't enough questions for you... I may make them Easy Fit pants to match.  What would you make those out of?  Thanks a million for your input!!!!


First of all I love it!! So cute! I am considering doing a Dr. suess outfit too, We having a dr. suess day next week. I think it is his birthday. I think the swirly would be better. And maybe instead of the easy fit pants have the girls put thing 1 and thing 2 on a pair of pants with paint. And maybe put a red/white cuff or ruffle on the bottom. Maybe capri length. 
Good luck!! I'm sure it will all be great, whatever you decide!!


*Toadstool* said:


> This took me FOREVER to smock. I used an entire skein of purple, green, and yellow floss. I've never done that before. That is ALOT of floss!
> The pattern is Mandarin Yoke top from Sew Beautiful. It wasn't difficult.. just time consuming. I wanted to test this one out before making my asian inspired one.
> The bunny costume was her Halloween one. It was really cold that night.
> She calls it her little rabbit foo foo!
> I added a growth tuck around the top because I want her to wear this a LONG time since it is a holiday outfit. I'm not crazy about the look, but I would have been sooo mad if this didn't fit next year.
> The collar lays alot better on her neck. It fits like a bishop around the neck. The collar that is going underneath doesn't actually show on the ends like it does in the picture.
> Bows are by JenWDW. There are 2, but I can't find the other!
> Oh... and it is purple. I am a little color blind, but I know it is. The pictures look blueish to me.
> I think I am going to get some german interfacing to make the smocking lay flat. I think I smocked a little too tight on this one. It told me to use german interfacing in the pattern, but I didn't have any.
> Anywho... this is why I have been lurking!
> 
> Oh.. I was going to snap a model picture, but she is potty training and had an accident right when I got the camera out.
> I'll try to take modeled pics tomorrow.


Wow!!! So cute!! I got a book from the library about smocking and that is as far as I got!!  
Looks like a fun parade! 


poohnpigletCA said:


> Ladies I need pricing help please.
> What price would you put on these bows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would be a fair price?
> 
> I have gotten some interested buyers and I thought this would be a great way to buy supplies and pay shipping for BIG GIVES.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


I have no idea about pricing. Sorry. Maybe check what the going rates are on ebay. 
These are my favorites though!! 
I have a question- Did you use that stiffener on the ribbon before you made the bows?


----------



## mickimousemama

I love how your outfit turned out, and your litle girl is quite the little poser 
I was wondering if you could tell me where you found your fabric at?

Thanks


Haganfam5 said:


> Here is it!  The St. Patricks Day outfit! My first 4 piece set! YAY!
> 
> I Just love the fabric and I think it came out so green and Irish!!  (My husband's side has the Irish....so my husband demands green on St. Patricks Day  )
> 
> Pose 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter has some chapped lips that she keeps sucking on, so, that explains the huge red lips!
> 
> Another pose for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pose 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and trust me, there was many more poses to choose from!
> 
> And finally, my first attempt at a round neck that went horribly wrong.....Somehow I think I put the front neck piece on the back and the back on the front!!!  I was very fed up by the end of it that I just left it.  Needless to say, I did not enjoy that one too much.  I don't know, I think the round thing just isn't for me....


----------



## Haganfam5

mickimousemama said:


> I love how your outfit turned out, and your litle girl is quite the little poser
> I was wondering if you could tell me where you found your fabric at?
> 
> Thanks




YES SHE IS!!!!  I call her Hammy!!!

The St. Patricks Day outfit fabric was from Joanns Fabric Store.  It is an Alexander Henry Print and it's just too adorable!!! The Tink and dots I bought at a Walmart's fabric section.

Thank you to everyone so much for the compliments!


----------



## minnie2

Tinka_Belle said:


> I made this dress for Jenna last night. She is going to wear it on Monday for Spring picture day at school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristine-I have enough of that Pooh fabric to make another one.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the compliments on the dresses that I made. Everything posted today is really cute. I really love the Minnie dress.
> 
> Kelly-I think that the Rainbow fabric really helps to make the St. Patrick's Day dress stand out.
> 
> Other Kelly-Yes, Jenna did get her happy mail and she said that she loves the bow and she kept the picture from Zofia.


That is really cute!  What pattern is that?



billwendy said:


> HI GUYS!!!
> 
> SORRY IM YELLING THIS BUT DANIEL FINISHED RADIATION TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We still have almost a year of chemo to go, but hey, he did so well - he stayed healthy and fairly energetic!! His therapists tell me how he is a hard worker during his sessions and tries sooo hard!!! We are now prepared for the next step which could mean hospitalizations every month, but we Keep Moving Forward and by God's Grace all will turn out well!!!
> 
> I also got word today from a local Philadelphia Theater (the Arden Theater) that they are donating a birthday package to be auctioned at Daniel's benefit!! How cool is that!!!!!!!! Thanks again to the others who will be donating outfits/purses for the benefit - I think a well rounded presentation will help - how many sports signed items does anyone  really need!!! lol!!!!
> 
> Im just so happy tonight!!!
> 
> Now to go back and read the thread..........


That is great news!  



Haganfam5 said:


> : Here is it!  The St. Patricks Day outfit! My first 4 piece set! YAY!
> 
> I Just love the fabric and I think it came out so green and Irish!!  (My husband's side has the Irish....so my husband demands green on St. Patricks Day  )
> 
> My daughter has some chapped lips that she keeps sucking on, so, that explains the huge red lips!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and trust me, there was many more poses to choose from!
> 
> And finally, my first attempt at a round neck that went horribly wrong.....Somehow I think I put the front neck piece on the back and the back on the front!!!  I was very fed up by the end of it that I just left it.  Needless to say, I did not enjoy that one too much.  I don't know, I think the round thing just isn't for me....


Great St Patty's day outfit!  i may have to make Nikki something!  

 Don't give up on the round neck.  the 1st time I made it it was awful!  Then i realized what I did wrong and now I really like it.  Though I can't do too many in a row  of that one.  I just really like the way it looks when finished.

Is that the new Tink material?  I Love it!  



mrsmiller said:


> another drive-by post ( but really love the outfits posted!!!)
> 
> what a day!!
> 
> 5 pairs of men's pants hems
> 2 zippers
> 1 invisible zipper
> 2 sundresses
> and almost done with  Wendy's Feliz
> 
> I hope you like this one Wendy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my neighbor wanted the same dress without the ruffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decided to do the back a little different from the other one
> 
> 
> Linnette


beautiful!



jeniamt said:


> Thanks for the help.  Guess I'll hand embroider Thing 1 and Thing 2 on the tummies and their faces, gonna be greedy... I need more help.  As I said, I'm not feeling very creative so I'm hoping you guys can help.  I'm making 2 Simply Sweets for DD9 and her BF.  Had NO luck finding anything Seuss so here is what I've come up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red and white will be the skirt and the black swirl will be the bodice.
> 
> 
> Okay, here is where I need help...  what to do for the ruffle and the straps.  You can't tell from the photos but the torquise fabric is sparkly.  What do you guys think?  Is the black/white dot too much?  Should I reuse the black swirl on the ruffle?  Do I need the torquise on the bottom?  And the straps?  If I use the dots on the ruffle should I reuse it for the straps.
> 
> 
> And if that wasn't enough questions for you... I may make them Easy Fit pants to match.  What would you make those out of?  Thanks a million for your input!!!!


Ok here is what I think you should do.  Make a 3rd one for Nikki! What's one more right? 

Seriously that is going to be really cute!  I don't thin I am ready to applique Thing 1 or 2!  

 I like what some one else said about using the black swirly fabric...



*Toadstool* said:


> This took me FOREVER to smock. I used an entire skein of purple, green, and yellow floss. I've never done that before. That is ALOT of floss!
> The pattern is Mandarin Yoke top from Sew Beautiful. It wasn't difficult.. just time consuming. I wanted to test this one out before making my asian inspired one.
> The bunny costume was her Halloween one. It was really cold that night.
> She calls it her little rabbit foo foo!
> I added a growth tuck around the top because I want her to wear this a LONG time since it is a holiday outfit. I'm not crazy about the look, but I would have been sooo mad if this didn't fit next year.
> The collar lays alot better on her neck. It fits like a bishop around the neck. The collar that is going underneath doesn't actually show on the ends like it does in the picture.
> Bows are by JenWDW. There are 2, but I can't find the other!
> Oh... and it is purple. I am a little color blind, but I know it is. The pictures look blueish to me.
> I think I am going to get some german interfacing to make the smocking lay flat. I think I smocked a little too tight on this one. It told me to use german interfacing in the pattern, but I didn't have any.
> Anywho... this is why I have been lurking!
> 
> Oh.. I was going to snap a model picture, but she is potty training and had an accident right when I got the camera out.
> I'll try to take modeled pics tomorrow.


that is beautiful!  you can tell you put so much work into that!  Love the smocking!   

 The bunny outfit on your dd is cute too!


----------



## Haganfam5

*Toadstool* said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dr-Seuss-Suess-VHTF-Green-Eggs-Ham-Fabric_W0QQitemZ270339371459QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Fabric?hash=item270339371459&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50
> http://www.scrubs-max.com/drseuss.html
> 
> I think someone is cutting up the scrubs and selling them on ebay as remnants. I was kinda shocked at this.  :



I noticed that too! Especially since I saw the green eggs and ham scrub at Walmart.  It was  around $21. so I didn't buy it.  I keep on thinking about it and when I went back to see if they still had it, they were all gone!  I guess you have to grab those things when you see them.  I don't know, I drop $75 everytime I go into Joanns but $21. for a scrub turns me off.  It doesn't make sense but for some reason that's how my mind works!


----------



## snubie

Tinka_Belle said:


> I made this dress for Jenna last night. She is going to wear it on Monday for Spring picture day at school.


This is beautiful!  Very elegant yet playful.



Haganfam5 said:


> Pose 1:


I love this outfit.  Very nicely done.



billwendy said:


> HI GUYS!!!
> 
> SORRY IM YELLING THIS BUT DANIEL FINISHED RADIATION TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We still have almost a year of chemo to go, but hey, he did so well - he stayed healthy and fairly energetic!! His therapists tell me how he is a hard worker during his sessions and tries sooo hard!!! We are now prepared for the next step which could mean hospitalizations every month, but we Keep Moving Forward and by God's Grace all will turn out well!!!
> 
> I also got word today from a local Philadelphia Theater (the Arden Theater) that they are donating a birthday package to be auctioned at Daniel's benefit!! How cool is that!!!!!!!! Thanks again to the others who will be donating outfits/purses for the benefit - I think a well rounded presentation will help - how many sports signed items does anyone  really need!!! lol!!!!
> 
> Im just so happy tonight!!!
> 
> Now to go back and read the thread..........


   for Daniel!


----------



## Stephres

I feel like I am finally joining the living again! What a bug I had: I would definitely recommend the flu shot (for the kids it was just a little spray up the nose). I only got the kids done because Jacob has some allergies but I am glad I did, just to save them from getting as sick as I did. Next year, flu shots for everybody!

Anyway, I wanted to join in even though I am late, late, late. This is the first thing I ever made, it is a twirl skirt pattern from Sewing for Dummies. It was so easy and a great warm up for a return to sewing:






For Jacob's shirt I "appliquéd" the star with fabric paint.

This is what I made for the father/daughter western dance:






Not a whole lot harder, but cuter I think!

Megan talked me into this Littlest Pet Shop fabric when we were at wal mart. I was going to make an a-line top until she saw Tessa's skirt in the same fabric. She told me she HAD to match Tessa!






That is our orange tree, for Teresa. Here she is going off to school today. I made a gymboree-like hair thing and put her hair in sock curls last night:






Now I just have to finish my St. Patrick's day dress, which has been sitting almost-done since before I got sick!


----------



## Shannalee724

poohnpigletCA said:


> Ladies I need pricing help please.
> What price would you put on these bows?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What would be a fair price?
> Thanks for the help.



The large bows go for between $4 and $6.  Yours are embelished enough to def go into the higher part of that range.



tinashaver said:


> Yes it is also a pillow case this one was harder to find went to a few differt stores they were all just out of the pillow cases. No I didn't do any satin stitching. I am not that brave yet!
> 
> 
> I just used a rectangle about 2 maybe 2 and half X DD chest then figure how long you want it because I think the hem and ruffles kinda = each other out. Then I just did the elastic tread  then sewed it together. Thats what I did. Hope that helps a little! I just kinda do things then think later which is bad cause then I go "Dang it" I shoulda, coulda.



Thanks!



jeniamt said:


> Okay, here is where I need help...  what to do for the ruffle and the straps.  You can't tell from the photos but the torquise fabric is sparkly.  What do you guys think?  Is the black/white dot too much?  Should I reuse the black swirl on the ruffle?  Do I need the torquise on the bottom?  And the straps?  If I use the dots on the ruffle should I reuse it for the straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if that wasn't enough questions for you... I may make them Easy Fit pants to match.  What would you make those out of?  Thanks a million for your input!!!!



I think the swirl fabric!


----------



## eeyore3847

Stephres said:


> Megan talked me into this Littlest Pet Shop fabric when we were at wal mart. I was going to make an a-line top until she saw Tessa's skirt in the same fabric. She told me she HAD to match Tessa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to finish my St. Patrick's day dress, which has been sitting almost-done since before I got sick!




oh I likey!!!


----------



## snubie

Stephres said:


>


Glad you are feeling better.
Am I the only one that noticed that this picture of your first work is taken in front of a sewing machine repair place?  Just struck me as funny.


----------



## Stephres

snubie said:


> Glad you are feeling better.
> Am I the only one that noticed that this picture of your first work is taken in front of a sewing machine repair place?  Just struck me as funny.



I know! I didn't notice until I got back, maybe I was trying to tell myself something?


----------



## revrob

Haganfam5 said:


> Here is it!  The St. Patricks Day outfit! My first 4 piece set! YAY!
> 
> I Just love the fabric and I think it came out so green and Irish!!  (My husband's side has the Irish....so my husband demands green on St. Patricks Day  )
> 
> Pose 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter has some chapped lips that she keeps sucking on, so, that explains the huge red lips!
> 
> Another pose for you:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pose 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and trust me, there was many more poses to choose from!
> 
> And finally, my first attempt at a round neck that went horribly wrong.....Somehow I think I put the front neck piece on the back and the back on the front!!!  I was very fed up by the end of it that I just left it.  Needless to say, I did not enjoy that one too much.  I don't know, I think the round thing just isn't for me....



Stinking adorable!  We don't do St.  Patty's here, but that outfit is adorable!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I made this dress for Jenna last night. She is going to wear it on Monday for Spring picture day at school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course a bow to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristine-I have enough of that Pooh fabric to make another one.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the compliments on the dresses that I made. Everything posted today is really cute. I really love the Minnie dress.
> 
> Kelly-I think that the Rainbow fabric really helps to make the St. Patrick's Day dress stand out.
> 
> Other Kelly-Yes, Jenna did get her happy mail and she said that she loves the bow and she kept the picture from Zofia.



Don't you love that wrap pattern?  It is so cute, and very easy.  I need to make a few more of those for spring & summer.



mrsmiller said:


> another drive-by post ( but really love the outfits posted!!!)
> 
> what a day!!
> 
> 5 pairs of men's pants hems
> 2 zippers
> 1 invisible zipper
> 2 sundresses
> and almost done with  Wendy's Feliz
> 
> I hope you like this one Wendy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my neighbor wanted the same dress without the ruffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decided to do the back a little different from the other one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



WOW!  That's a lot of sewing!  I Love the princess dress.


----------



## my*2*angels

Stephres said:


> I feel like I am finally joining the living again! What a bug I had: I would definitely recommend the flu shot (for the kids it was just a little spray up the nose). I only got the kids done because Jacob has some allergies but I am glad I did, just to save them from getting as sick as I did. Next year, flu shots for everybody!
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to join in even though I am late, late, late. This is the first thing I ever made, it is a twirl skirt pattern from Sewing for Dummies. It was so easy and a great warm up for a return to sewing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Jacob's shirt I "appliquéd" the star with fabric paint.
> 
> This is what I made for the father/daughter western dance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a whole lot harder, but cuter I think!
> 
> Megan talked me into this Littlest Pet Shop fabric when we were at wal mart. I was going to make an a-line top until she saw Tessa's skirt in the same fabric. She told me she HAD to match Tessa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is our orange tree, for Teresa. Here she is going off to school today. I made a gymboree-like hair thing and put her hair in sock curls last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to finish my St. Patrick's day dress, which has been sitting almost-done since before I got sick!



LOVE the LPS!!!  Megan is sooo cute!

For some reason I can not do a multiquote!!!   So,  

GREAT bows and I would look on etsy or ebay and try to price from there!

GREAT smocked outfit!!!  I am jealous, I want to learn how to smock!!

HAGANFAM-  Love all of your stuff!!!!

and I wanted to share a pic of Rylie!!!  I thought she looked so cute!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Marlo-The Green dress is the Wrap Top Dress pattern on YCMT.com.


----------



## my*2*angels

Okay, I just saw in someone else's quote a pic of Jenna and her new dress!  She is sooo cute!  Love the dress!  Is that the wrap dress pattern from YCMT?  I really think I need that pattern!

linette-  I love those princess dresses!!!  You always amaze me!!!!  How are you feeling?  I hope you are well!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

my*2*angels said:


> LOVE the LPS!!!  Megan is sooo cute!
> 
> For some reason I can not do a multiquote!!!   So,
> 
> GREAT bows and I would look on etsy or ebay and try to price from there!
> 
> GREAT smocked outfit!!!  I am jealous, I want to learn how to smock!!
> 
> HAGANFAM-  Love all of your stuff!!!!
> 
> and I wanted to share a pic of Rylie!!!  I thought she looked so cute!


Your little one is getting so big and she is so cute with all her golden curls.  That outfit is very adorable too. Very classic.


----------



## Stephres

my*2*angels said:


>



Ack! When did she get so big? And those curls are to die for!

I love the fancy stitching on the bottom of the top too, I would love to see a close-up. So cute!


----------



## my*2*angels

Tinka_Belle said:


> Your little one is getting so big and she is so cute with all her golden curls.  That outfit is very adorable too. Very classic.





Stephres said:


> Ack! When did she get so big? And those curls are to die for!
> 
> I love the fancy stitching on the bottom of the top too, I would love to see a close-up. So cute!



Thank you!!  And I don't know when she grew up on me, but it makes me sad!!!  I made this outfit the night before we had pics scheduled!!!  It kinda got thrown together!LOL  The stitching on the bottom is just a blanket stitch!  I will try to take a closeup for you in a little bit!


----------



## my*2*angels

TINKABELLE-  I just wanted to tell you that I LOVE the pic in you avatar!!!!  She is soo cute!


----------



## Haganfam5

Thank you!  and Oh my goodness isn't she just a little cutie!!! Rylie does look adorable and the outfit is really cute too!!!! LOVE the brown/white polka dots!!!!!  TOO CUTE!


----------



## 2cutekidz

jeniamt said:


> I think my question was missed     I'll ask again because I'm stuck!  When hand embroidering facial features on your appliques, do you use embroidery floss?  Also, when do you do the hand appliqueing?  After everything else has been sewn on?
> 
> Thanks, I'm working on my Seuss creations and can't go any further until I know what I'm doing!



I know others have answered...but I don't use embroidery floss when I do the handwork.  I use regular multipurpose thread.  I use 2 strands of it.  I'm sure you can do it either way.


----------



## my*2*angels

Haganfam5 said:


> Thank you!  and Oh my goodness isn't she just a little cutie!!! Rylie does look adorable and the outfit is really cute too!!!! LOVE the brown/white polka dots!!!!!  TOO CUTE!



AWWW! Thanks!  She is not quite the ham your little one is!


----------



## sahm1000

Stephres said:


> I feel like I am finally joining the living again! What a bug I had: I would definitely recommend the flu shot (for the kids it was just a little spray up the nose). I only got the kids done because Jacob has some allergies but I am glad I did, just to save them from getting as sick as I did. Next year, flu shots for everybody!
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to join in even though I am late, late, late. This is the first thing I ever made, it is a twirl skirt pattern from Sewing for Dummies. It was so easy and a great warm up for a return to sewing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Jacob's shirt I "appliquéd" the star with fabric paint.
> 
> This is what I made for the father/daughter western dance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a whole lot harder, but cuter I think!
> 
> Megan talked me into this Littlest Pet Shop fabric when we were at wal mart. I was going to make an a-line top until she saw Tessa's skirt in the same fabric. She told me she HAD to match Tessa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is our orange tree, for Teresa. Here she is going off to school today. I made a gymboree-like hair thing and put her hair in sock curls last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to finish my St. Patrick's day dress, which has been sitting almost-done since before I got sick!



Glad you're back in the land of the living Steph!  Thankfully my girls aren't into the LPS so they don't care about the fabric or I'm sure I'd end up making some outfits with it!  It turned out cute!  Love the orange tree too!  Even though we have mild weather for winter in Dallas we can't grow citrus this far north in Texas.  Makes me jealous!


Who on the board is from Geneseo, IL?  I keep forgetting to comment on that!  One of my roommates/sorority sister's is from there and still lives there.  Her DH is a pediatrician there so I thought you might know them.  Her name is Amy Van Kerrebroeck, her DH is Drew Van Kerrebroeck.  Let me know if you know them!

So Wendy, our resident rag quilt expert (and anyone else who knows how to do this please feel free to respond!!!) how big are you making your rag quilts?  How big are  your squares?  And at what size of squares do you have to put the X through them, or should  you do that for all of them?  TIA for your help!


----------



## twistedribbonbows

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I love the bows!  Where did you find the Mickey/Minnie Head ribbon?  I would love some of that to make myself a key fob.  My DD refuses to wear bows!  I made her wear one today and she tried to take it out.  Her teacher told her to put it back in because she looked so cute.  Then she said  you can you look cute for just one day!



The ribbon is actually all over Ebay.  If you type in minnie grosgrain, it should pop up.  There's alot of different styles of minnie ribbon out there.


----------



## Tracie

Hey Y'all if you have time could you say a prayer for my FIL.  he lives with us and last night about 11pm he had a heart attack.  He is in the cath lab now.  He is so hard headed he has been having chest pain for a few days and would not go to the Dr.  Thank goodness I talked him in to taking a couple of asprin before he went to bed last night.  

Tracie


----------



## twistedribbonbows

Shannalee724 said:


> The large bows go for between $4 and $6.  Yours are embelished enough to def go into the higher part of that range.



The first number that popped into my head was $4, so I have to agree with the above.

Generally, when I price bows, I look at how much the ribbon/supplies cost and go from there.  If I also have a design that I know I won't use again and the bows are OOAK, I throw 'em on Ebay for $1 and see how they do.  

Now, my minnie bows I threw on Ebay for a little bit more because the supplies cost more and there's definitely a lot more details involved than my $1 bow specials.  

I would do some research first on Ebay and see how other bows compare to yours that are in the $4, $5, $6 dollar range.  

Good luck!


----------



## my*2*angels

Sending prayers!


----------



## tricia

disneymommieof2 said:


> Here's Miss Sophia in her very first Simply Sweet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the stand on the table trick to get her to stand still. And also because the kids got chip crumbs all over while I was sewing. I better get to vacuuming!
> And here is Lucas with his newest Lego creation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Dragon Fly!


 
Love the colours on the Simply Sweet.


Great creation Lucas!!!



Tinka_Belle said:


> I made this dress for Jenna last night. She is going to wear it on Monday for Spring picture day at school.



Great dress.  Love the pattern and the colour.



Haganfam5 said:


> Here is it!  The St. Patricks Day outfit! My first 4 piece set! YAY!
> 
> I Just love the fabric and I think it came out so green and Irish!!  (My husband's side has the Irish....so my husband demands green on St. Patricks Day  )
> 
> Pose 1:




Awesome outfit.  We will be in FLA on St. Patty's Day.  Guess I have to remember to pack something green for my DS's to wear.



mrsmiller said:


> another drive-by post ( but really love the outfits posted!!!)
> 
> what a day!!
> 
> 5 pairs of men's pants hems
> 2 zippers
> 1 invisible zipper
> 2 sundresses
> and almost done with  Wendy's Feliz
> 
> I hope you like this one Wendy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my neighbor wanted the same dress without the ruffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decided to do the back a little different from the other one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Thanks for the drive by.  I love it with the princesses on the bodice like that.



jeniamt said:


> Thanks for the help.  Guess I'll hand embroider Thing 1 and Thing 2 on the tummies and their faces, gonna be greedy... I need more help.  As I said, I'm not feeling very creative so I'm hoping you guys can help.  I'm making 2 Simply Sweets for DD9 and her BF.  Had NO luck finding anything Seuss so here is what I've come up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red and white will be the skirt and the black swirl will be the bodice.



Looks great.  What did you decide to do?



sahm1000 said:


> So Wendy, our resident rag quilt expert (and anyone else who knows how to do this please feel free to respond!!!) how big are you making your rag quilts?  How big are  your squares?  And at what size of squares do you have to put the X through them, or should  you do that for all of them?  TIA for your help!



For me it all depends on the size of quilt I want and how elaborate I want it.  I have done anywhere btw 8 and 12 inch squares.  Wendy did one with different size squares, some 8 and some 4 inches (I think about that)  Depends what you want.  I have always sewn an X thru mine.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

my*2*angels said:


> TINKABELLE-  I just wanted to tell you that I LOVE the pic in you avatar!!!!  She is soo cute!


Thank you! That is my favorite picture of her from our trip. She just looks so happy in that pic.



Tracie said:


> Hey Y'all if you have time could you say a prayer for my FIL.  he lives with us and last night about 11pm he had a heart attack.  He is in the cath lab now.  He is so hard headed he has been having chest pain for a few days and would not go to the Dr.  Thank goodness I talked him in to taking a couple of asprin before he went to bed last night.
> 
> Tracie


Prayers being said.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

*Toadstool* said:


>


Hannah is such a cutie in her bunny costume. Your Mardi Gras outfit is too pretty. I love the smocking.



revrob said:


> Don't you love that wrap pattern?  It is so cute, and very easy.  I need to make a few more of those for spring & summer.


I really do like it. I just haven't been able to make it into something regular. It always looks dressy.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Tracie said:


> Hey Y'all if you have time could you say a prayer for my FIL.  he lives with us and last night about 11pm he had a heart attack.  He is in the cath lab now.  He is so hard headed he has been having chest pain for a few days and would not go to the Dr.  Thank goodness I talked him in to taking a couple of asprin before he went to bed last night.
> 
> Tracie



Tracie...Sending prayers for your FIL and for you....I get that hard headed thing...thank goodness he has you!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

I can't believe this is only my 2nd post in this thread and the first one was just to pimp my TR (which I'm already on my 4th installment of!)!

I have a lot going on in my life at the moment that I can't really discuss on here.  Nothing bad, really.  But, it's kinda stressful!  So, that's why I haven't been around much, and all my free time has been going to my TR, before I forget everything!


*Toadstool* said:


> This took me FOREVER to smock. I used an entire skein of purple, green, and yellow floss. I've never done that before. That is ALOT of floss!
> The pattern is Mandarin Yoke top from Sew Beautiful. It wasn't difficult.. just time consuming. I wanted to test this one out before making my asian inspired one.
> The bunny costume was her Halloween one. It was really cold that night.
> She calls it her little rabbit foo foo!
> I added a growth tuck around the top because I want her to wear this a LONG time since it is a holiday outfit. I'm not crazy about the look, but I would have been sooo mad if this didn't fit next year.
> The collar lays alot better on her neck. It fits like a bishop around the neck. The collar that is going underneath doesn't actually show on the ends like it does in the picture.
> Bows are by JenWDW. There are 2, but I can't find the other!
> Oh... and it is purple. I am a little color blind, but I know it is. The pictures look blueish to me.
> I think I am going to get some german interfacing to make the smocking lay flat. I think I smocked a little too tight on this one. It told me to use german interfacing in the pattern, but I didn't have any.
> Anywho... this is why I have been lurking!
> 
> Oh.. I was going to snap a model picture, but she is potty training and had an accident right when I got the camera out.
> I'll try to take modeled pics tomorrow.


That bunny outfit is absolutely adorable!!  

I love the Mardis Gras outfit, too.  I like the asian inspired bodice on it! Wow, that's a lot of floss!! It must have taken forever!  Is smoking somewhat like cross stitch, or is there more involved?



tinashaver said:


> What would you do with this? I found it at my local goodwill and I want to make something for DD it is a 10-12 and she is a size 3t...


That is such a cute shirt!  You could sort of cut the top off and make it into a skirt.  Or, you could add a bodice and make the bottom into a dress.  Or, you could just use any pattern and cut the pattern pieces out of the fabric of the shirt.  No matter what, it will be cute!



Stephres said:


> I feel like I am finally joining the living again! What a bug I had: I would definitely recommend the flu shot (for the kids it was just a little spray up the nose). I only got the kids done because Jacob has some allergies but I am glad I did, just to save them from getting as sick as I did. Next year, flu shots for everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is our orange tree, for Teresa. Here she is going off to school today. I made a gymboree-like hair thing and put her hair in sock curls last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to finish my St. Patrick's day dress, which has been sitting almost-done since before I got sick!


Tessa saw these pictures and said "It's Megan!"  "She matches me!!"  She was SO excited!!!  I love Megan's outfit.  Your skirt is definitely cuter than the one I made.  Mine was a 10 minute special. I just wanted to do something super easy after all the Disney sewing I was doing.

I'm glad you're feeling better!  Don't bank on the flu shot for keeping you healthy. We all had the flu shot this year and we've all been sick multiple times.  VERY sick!  But, it might help.  So, we always get them anyway.



my*2*angels said:


> and I wanted to share a pic of Rylie!!!  I thought she looked so cute!


She is just beautiful!!  I love her little brown polka dot outfit. That is just precious!



my*2*angels said:


> Thank you!!  And I don't know when she grew up on me, but it makes me sad!!!


 I know how you feel!  My little baby isn't really a baby anymore, either.  



Tracie said:


> Hey Y'all if you have time could you say a prayer for my FIL.  he lives with us and last night about 11pm he had a heart attack.  He is in the cath lab now.  He is so hard headed he has been having chest pain for a few days and would not go to the Dr.  Thank goodness I talked him in to taking a couple of asprin before he went to bed last night.
> 
> Tracie


I'll definitely say a prayer for him. 



twistedribbonbows said:


> The first number that popped into my head was $4, so I have to agree with the above.
> 
> Generally, when I price bows, I look at how much the ribbon/supplies cost and go from there.  If I also have a design that I know I won't use again and the bows are OOAK, I throw 'em on Ebay for $1 and see how they do.
> 
> Now, my minnie bows I threw on Ebay for a little bit more because the supplies cost more and there's definitely a lot more details involved than my $1 bow specials.
> 
> I would do some research first on Ebay and see how other bows compare to yours that are in the $4, $5, $6 dollar range.
> 
> Good luck!



Wow, bow makers and sewers are definitely underpaid!  By the time you pay ebay and paypal fees, and pay for supplies that leaves practically nothing!  I think the only reason people sew for profit is because they love to sew!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

HeatherSue said:


> I can't believe this is only my 2nd post in this thread and the first one was just to pimp my TR (which I'm already on my 4th installment of!)!
> 
> I have a lot going on in my life at the moment that I can't really discuss on here.  Nothing bad, really.  But, it's kinda stressful!  So, that's why I haven't been around much, and all my free time has been going to my TR, before I forget everything!



Heather - whatever is going on...I hope you are doing okay...stress is BAD so I hope all works itself out for you very soon!


----------



## LisaZoe

*Toadstool* said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/Dr-Seuss-Suess-VHTF-Green-Eggs-Ham-Fabric_W0QQitemZ270339371459QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUS_Fabric?hash=item270339371459&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50
> http://www.scrubs-max.com/drseuss.html
> 
> I think someone is cutting up the scrubs and selling them on ebay as remnants. I was kinda shocked at this.



I saw others with listings for 'remnants'. I don't have a problem with selling them but I can't believe she's asking so much since it's only about 1/3 yd total. Of course others are starting at almost $8 for a remnant of about 11"x11". I couldn't justify paying those prices for fabric.


----------



## Shannalee724

Tracie said:


> Hey Y'all if you have time could you say a prayer for my FIL.  he lives with us and last night about 11pm he had a heart attack.  He is in the cath lab now.  He is so hard headed he has been having chest pain for a few days and would not go to the Dr.  Thank goodness I talked him in to taking a couple of asprin before he went to bed last night.
> 
> Tracie




Absolutely Tracie!!!  Prayers said and I will keep yall in my thoughts today.


----------



## bengalbelle

*Toadstool* said:


> This took me FOREVER to smock. I used an entire skein of purple, green, and yellow floss. I've never done that before. That is ALOT of floss!
> The pattern is Mandarin Yoke top from Sew Beautiful. It wasn't difficult.. just time consuming. I wanted to test this one out before making my asian inspired one.
> The bunny costume was her Halloween one. It was really cold that night.
> She calls it her little rabbit foo foo!
> I added a growth tuck around the top because I want her to wear this a LONG time since it is a holiday outfit. I'm not crazy about the look, but I would have been sooo mad if this didn't fit next year.
> The collar lays alot better on her neck. It fits like a bishop around the neck. The collar that is going underneath doesn't actually show on the ends like it does in the picture.
> Bows are by JenWDW. There are 2, but I can't find the other!
> Oh... and it is purple. I am a little color blind, but I know it is. The pictures look blueish to me.
> I think I am going to get some german interfacing to make the smocking lay flat. I think I smocked a little too tight on this one. It told me to use german interfacing in the pattern, but I didn't have any.
> Anywho... this is why I have been lurking!
> 
> Oh.. I was going to snap a model picture, but she is potty training and had an accident right when I got the camera out.
> I'll try to take modeled pics tomorrow.


It turned out beautiful!  I really like that pattern.  Where did you find the smocking plate?


----------



## bengalbelle

jeniamt said:


> I think my question was missed     I'll ask again because I'm stuck!  When hand embroidering facial features on your appliques, do you use embroidery floss?  Also, when do you do the hand appliqueing?  After everything else has been sewn on?
> 
> Thanks, I'm working on my Seuss creations and can't go any further until I know what I'm doing!


I would use embroidery floss.


----------



## froggy33

Good Thursday morning to all!  I am going to try again to get involved with these threads.  I absolutely love them and I post from time to time, but I always get behind so I mostly lurk and try to CASE  .  I do finally have some things to shard though and I hope to get working on a lot more!  But as you all know with grad school and a baby life just sometimes gets in the way of sewing!
So get ready for a lot of pictures!

Christmas Dress:




It was actually for my BILs wedding:




I also made a cape to go with it.  Sorry pic is not in color - It was red velvet with a soft fuzzy lining.  I want to make one for myself!




Valentine's outfits and pictures!  I made the skirt and the hat.








I again made the hat and the apron top.




Okay, the last three are upside down when I preview the post, but are just fine in photobucket.  Hopefully they turn out alright when I post it. **They didn't so I uploaded them again! Thanks for looking - now back to catching up!!


----------



## 3goofyboys

Tinka_Belle said:


> I made this dress for Jenna last night. She is going to wear it on Monday for Spring picture day at school.



I think this might be my favorite of all the dresses you've posted in the past couple of days.  They were all great, but I really love this one!



Haganfam5 said:


> Here is it!  The St. Patricks Day outfit! My first 4 piece set! YAY!
> Pose 1:



So festive!



mrsmiller said:


> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my neighbor wanted the same dress without the ruffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decided to do the back a little different from the other one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



 You have been one busy bee!  I love the dresses!



jeniamt said:


> The red and white will be the skirt and the black swirl will be the bodice.


 I'm no help on the dots vs. swirl debate, but I think either way these are going to be cute!


----------



## 3goofyboys

froggy33 said:


> http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn199/jcopeland3311/0077-1.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I again made the hat and the apron top.


What a cutie, I love, love, love the tongue sticking out!


----------



## my*2*angels

froggy33 said:


> Good Thursday morning to all!  I am going to try again to get involved with these threads.  I absolutely love them and I post from time to time, but I always get behind so I mostly lurk and try to CASE  .  I do finally have some things to shard though and I hope to get working on a lot more!  But as you all know with grad school and a baby life just sometimes gets in the way of sewing!
> So get ready for a lot of pictures!
> 
> Christmas Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was actually for my BILs wedding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a cape to go with it.  Sorry pic is not in color - It was red velvet with a soft fuzzy lining.  I want to make one for myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentine's outfits and pictures!  I made the skirt and the hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I again made the hat and the apron top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, the last three are upside down when I preview the post, but are just fine in photobucket.  Hopefully they turn out alright when I post it. **They didn't so I uploaded them again! Thanks for looking - now back to catching up!!



What a little CUTIE!!!  Everything is sooo fantastic!


----------



## Disney 4 Me

HeatherSue said:


> I can't believe this is only my 2nd post in this thread and the first one was just to pimp my TR (which I'm already on my 4th installment of!)!
> 
> I have a lot going on in my life at the moment that I can't really discuss on here.  Nothing bad, really.  But, it's kinda stressful!  So, that's why I haven't been around much, and all my free time has been going to my TR, before I forget everything!



Heather ~ Im glad to see you posting. I was beginning to wonder what happened and was about to PM you. I hope your personal life gets boring and less stressful.


----------



## jeniamt

*Toadstool* said:


> Jen, that is going to be so cute!!!! I love it!
> I would use the black swirl if you had it. The dots would probably look fine too, but I'll let the other ladies make that decision. I am horrible at matching fabrics so I would use the black swirl or something in the applique.
> You didn't satin stitch thing yet huh? Or is your satin stitch that tiny?



Oh no, that is why it still looks so perfect.     The stitching is the scary part, I'll work on that tonight.  



*Toadstool* said:


>



Wow, amazing smocking!  I can tell how much work this one was.  Hopefully she can wear it for a couple of years.



my*2*angels said:


> and I wanted to share a pic of Rylie!!!  I thought she looked so cute!



You thought right.  She is adorable.  Out of curiousity, what do you put in her hair?  My DD2 has curly hair also and I haven't found a product that works well in her hair.  If I don't put anything in her hair, she looks like a frizzy mess with dreadlocks.



Tracie said:


> Hey Y'all if you have time could you say a prayer for my FIL.  he lives with us and last night about 11pm he had a heart attack.  He is in the cath lab now.  He is so hard headed he has been having chest pain for a few days and would not go to the Dr.  Thank goodness I talked him in to taking a couple of asprin before he went to bed last night.
> 
> Tracie



Sending you prayers.

Thanks for everyone's creative help!  I'm off to Joanne's to get more of the black swirl.  I'm also going to buy the Singer Serger they sell (its on sale for $249).    Does anyone own it?  Would love some feedback.  Based on the online reviews, either people love it or hate it.  My birthday is next week and I'm buying it for myself!  DH will claim its from him... he kept beating around the bush that he was going to get me a serger but it won't happen unless I go get it.


----------



## my*2*angels

jeniamt said:


> You thought right.  She is adorable.  Out of curiousity, what do you put in her hair?  My DD2 has curly hair also and I haven't found a product that works well in her hair.  If I don't put anything in her hair, she looks like a frizzy mess with dreadlocks.



Thank you!  And you are cracking my up about the frizzy mess, because that is what her hair looks like most of the time!   I use a kids mousse on her hair it is called Circle of Friends.  All of the bottles have kids from different places and facts about the country they are from.  They have shampoo, mousse, gel anything really.  The products are FANTASTIC!!!  Luckily my mom is a cosmetologist, so she gets my hair products at cost!


----------



## jeniamt

froggy33 said:


> I again made the hat and the apron top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, the last three are upside down when I preview the post, but are just fine in photobucket.  Hopefully they turn out alright when I post it. **They didn't so I uploaded them again! Thanks for looking - now back to catching up!!



I love everything and this picture looks like it belongs in a magazine!  So cute!!!  If you don't mind me asking, what pattern did you use for the hat?


----------



## minnie2

Stephres said:


> I feel like I am finally joining the living again! What a bug I had: I would definitely recommend the flu shot (for the kids it was just a little spray up the nose). I only got the kids done because Jacob has some allergies but I am glad I did, just to save them from getting as sick as I did. Next year, flu shots for everybody!
> 
> Not a whole lot harder, but cuter I think!
> 
> Megan talked me into this Littlest Pet Shop fabric when we were at wal mart. I was going to make an a-line top until she saw Tessa's skirt in the same fabric. She told me she HAD to match Tessa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is our orange tree, for Teresa. Here she is going off to school today. I made a gymboree-like hair thing and put her hair in sock curls last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to finish my St. Patrick's day dress, which has been sitting almost-done since before I got sick!


VEry pretty!  I still can't believe Nik isn't into them all of her friends are but like Belle se would rather read 



my*2*angels said:


> LOVE the LPS!!!  Megan is sooo cute!
> 
> For some reason I can not do a multiquote!!!   So,
> 
> GREAT bows and I would look on etsy or ebay and try to price from there!
> 
> GREAT smocked outfit!!!  I am jealous, I want to learn how to smock!!
> 
> HAGANFAM-  Love all of your stuff!!!!
> 
> and I wanted to share a pic of Rylie!!!  I thought she looked so cute!


cute



Tinka_Belle said:


> Marlo-The Green dress is the Wrap Top Dress pattern on YCMT.com.


thanks! 



Tracie said:


> Hey Y'all if you have time could you say a prayer for my FIL.  he lives with us and last night about 11pm he had a heart attack.  He is in the cath lab now.  He is so hard headed he has been having chest pain for a few days and would not go to the Dr.  Thank goodness I talked him in to taking a couple of asprin before he went to bed last night.
> 
> Tracie


Of course!  prayers said!



HeatherSue said:


> I can't believe this is only my 2nd post in this thread and the first one was just to pimp my TR (which I'm already on my 4th installment of!)!
> 
> I have a lot going on in my life at the moment that I can't really discuss on here.  Nothing bad, really.  But, it's kinda stressful!  So, that's why I haven't been around much, and all my free time has been going to my TR, before I forget everything!


So sorry you are going through a stressful time!  We are here if you need us1



froggy33 said:


> Good Thursday morning to all!  I am going to try again to get involved with these threads.  I absolutely love them and I post from time to time, but I always get behind so I mostly lurk and try to CASE  .  I do finally have some things to shard though and I hope to get working on a lot more!  But as you all know with grad school and a baby life just sometimes gets in the way of sewing!
> So get ready for a lot of pictures!
> 
> Valentine's outfits and pictures!  I made the skirt and the hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I again made the hat and the apron top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, the last three are upside down when I preview the post, but are just fine in photobucket.  Hopefully they turn out alright when I post it. **They didn't so I uploaded them again! Thanks for looking - now back to catching up!!


She is just far to cute!  I love the tongue sticking out!


 Ok my old friend the seem ripper isnt being VERY nice to me!  He wants to come out and play far too much the past 2 days!


----------



## froggy33

3goofyboys said:


> What a cutie, I love, love, love the tongue sticking out!


Thank you so much!  She stuck her tongue out so much during the portrait sitting!  As it turns out she had a tooth come through the next day, so we think that is why!


my*2*angels said:


> What a little CUTIE!!!  Everything is sooo fantastic!


Thanks!  I love making it, just wish I had more time.  I have a ton of things planned over the next month - here's hoping!


jeniamt said:


> I love everything and this picture looks like it belongs in a magazine!  So cute!!!  If you don't mind me asking, what pattern did you use for the hat?


Thank you!  I think this was one of my favorites, but they take soooo many it's hard to decide.  I got the pattern from ycmt.com.  It is the newsboy/cloche hat from daintydesigns.  It is so very easy to make and doesn't take a lot of fabric.  I love it and make one for about each outfit!  The black hat is the newsboy panel and brim, the red hat is the newsboy panel and cloche brim(a little bigger and can be flipped up).


----------



## Tinka_Belle

froggy33 said:


> Good Thursday morning to all!  I am going to try again to get involved with these threads.  I absolutely love them and I post from time to time, but I always get behind so I mostly lurk and try to CASE  .  I do finally have some things to shard though and I hope to get working on a lot more!  But as you all know with grad school and a baby life just sometimes gets in the way of sewing!
> So get ready for a lot of pictures!
> 
> Christmas Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was actually for my BILs wedding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a cape to go with it.  Sorry pic is not in color - It was red velvet with a soft fuzzy lining.  I want to make one for myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentine's outfits and pictures!  I made the skirt and the hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I again made the hat and the apron top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, the last three are upside down when I preview the post, but are just fine in photobucket.  Hopefully they turn out alright when I post it. **They didn't so I uploaded them again! Thanks for looking - now back to catching up!!


Your DD is adorable. I love the pic of her from the wedding. She is such a doll. You did a great job on the dress and the cape. Everything else looks great too.


----------



## PrincessKell

froggy33 said:


> Okay, the last three are upside down when I preview the post, but are just fine in photobucket.  Hopefully they turn out alright when I post it. **They didn't so I uploaded them again! Thanks for looking - now back to catching up!!



I love them all! She is so darn adorable!!


----------



## HeatherSue

froggy33 said:


>


Oh my gosh, what a little DOLL!!!  I love all the pictures and the outfits you made are fantastic!!!



Disney 4 Me said:


> Heather ~ Im glad to see you posting. I was beginning to wonder what happened and was about to PM you. I hope your personal life gets boring and less stressful.



 Thanks Chantelle, and everyone else who sent me well wishes!


----------



## froggy33

Tinka_Belle said:


> Your DD is adorable. I love the pic of her from the wedding. She is such a doll. You did a great job on the dress and the cape. Everything else looks great too.





PrincessKell said:


> I love them all! She is so darn adorable!!





HeatherSue said:


> Oh my gosh, what a little DOLL!!!  I love all the pictures and the outfits you made are fantastic!!!



Thanks everyone!  We, of course, think she is pretty great!  I have been so inspired by all of you and your little cutie pies!  I can't wait to make more!! Now back to more catching up.  I really should be working on my actual work, but where's the fun in that!?

Jessica


----------



## kimmylaj

billwendy said:


> HI GUYS!!!
> 
> SORRY IM YELLING THIS BUT DANIEL FINISHED RADIATION TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We still have almost a year of chemo to go, but hey, he did so well - he stayed healthy and fairly energetic!! His therapists tell me how he is a hard worker during his sessions and tries sooo hard!!! We are now prepared for the next step which could mean hospitalizations every month, but we Keep Moving Forward and by God's Grace all will turn out well!!!
> 
> I also got word today from a local Philadelphia Theater (the Arden Theater) that they are donating a birthday package to be auctioned at Daniel's benefit!! How cool is that!!!!!!!! Thanks again to the others who will be donating outfits/purses for the benefit - I think a well rounded presentation will help - how many sports signed items does anyone  really need!!! lol!!!!
> 
> Im just so happy tonight!!!
> 
> Now to go back and read the thread..........


that is great news.


Haganfam5 said:


> Here is it!  The St. Patricks Day outfit! My first 4 piece set! YAY!
> 
> I Just love the fabric and I think it came out so green and Irish!!  (My husband's side has the Irish....so my husband demands green on St. Patricks Day  )
> 
> Pose 1:


really cute st pattys outfit, as for the round neck that is way better than my 1st one, and my 2nd well lets just say its good for one wearing (st pattys), but i am getting the hang of it


Dreamer & Wisher said:


> What Pattern is this?  I love it.  Do you think it is to casual to make a First Communion dress using it?  I want to make Abby's dress but I haven't found a pattern I love.  I am considering a McCall's pattern and they are on sale on Friday at JoAnn's so I may pick it up.  I just don't like the dresses in the stores online, they look like bridal gowns!  I want my little girl to look like a little girl for a bit longer.  She is only 8!


i just had to comment that i love when little girls look like little girls on their communion. one of the girls at work just told me that there is a communion registry for dresses over $400 (aaargghh) so that no body else in your church can wear the same dress as another.  it seems a bit much too me, but my dd is only 2, so i dont have to worry yet.  i think this would make a sweet , young girl dress. good luck with whatever pattern you choose, 



Tracie said:


> Hey Y'all if you have time could you say a prayer for my FIL.  he lives with us and last night about 11pm he had a heart attack.  He is in the cath lab now.  He is so hard headed he has been having chest pain for a few days and would not go to the Dr.  Thank goodness I talked him in to taking a couple of asprin before he went to bed last night.
> 
> Tracie


sure prayers said

somehow i lost the adorable baby in the hats for valentines day ==absolutely adorable

and i lost the smocked mardi gras dress....wow


----------



## froggy33

charlinn said:


> Haha...in your trunk   that is so funny.  I purchased my dress form at a used retail supplies store in Sacramento.  For the form & the stand I think it was $75.  Which from what I understand is pretty cheap??  I need a smaller one though!!  My StripWork Jumpers don't fit on it!!  Ugh!!  It's more for size 7/8-14 girls...  So I am looking for a toddler size one that is cheap.  But need to wait a little, for it!!



Hey all, I don't know if this was posted about anymore because I am still on page 23 trying to get caught up, but I found a good site for dress forms.  I think they are really more for just displaying, but for $35 how can you go wrong!  They have infant and children's sizes (don't really know the age/size it goes to), plus a whole bunch of other types of forms.
Children's size: http://www.displayimporter.com/products/MN-206.html
Infant size: http://www.displayimporter.com/products/MN-302.html

Jessica


----------



## *Toadstool*

minnie2 said:


> that is beautiful!  you can tell you put so much work into that!  Love the smocking!
> 
> The bunny outfit on your dd is cute too!


Thank you!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Wow!!! So cute!! I got a book from the library about smocking and that is as far as I got!!
> Looks like a fun parade!
> 
> I


Thanks! I learned to smock from a book.  



Haganfam5 said:


> I noticed that too! Especially since I saw the green eggs and ham scrub at Walmart.  It was  around $21. so I didn't buy it.  I keep on thinking about it and when I went back to see if they still had it, they were all gone!  I guess you have to grab those things when you see them.  I don't know, I drop $75 everytime I go into Joanns but $21. for a scrub turns me off.  It doesn't make sense but for some reason that's how my mind works!


I just couldn't believe how much she was selling them for. I bet she is making a ton of money off of that.



Stephres said:


> For Jacob's shirt I "appliquéd" the star with fabric paint.
> 
> This is what I made for the father/daughter western dance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a whole lot harder, but cuter I think!
> 
> Megan talked me into this Littlest Pet Shop fabric when we were at wal mart. I was going to make an a-line top until she saw Tessa's skirt in the same fabric. She told me she HAD to match Tessa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is our orange tree, for Teresa. Here she is going off to school today. I made a gymboree-like hair thing and put her hair in sock curls last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to finish my St. Patrick's day dress, which has been sitting almost-done since before I got sick!


I LOVE LOVE LOVE your western outfit. I know I have said it before, but I still do! I like the LPS outfit too. My DD has no idea what that is, but I want to make her an outfit now.  



my*2*angels said:


> GREAT smocked outfit!!!  I am jealous, I want to learn how to smock!!
> 
> and I wanted to share a pic of Rylie!!!  I thought she looked so cute!


Thanks.
Rylie is adorable! Her hair is so precious.... the outfit is cute too. 




Tracie said:


> Hey Y'all if you have time could you say a prayer for my FIL.  he lives with us and last night about 11pm he had a heart attack.  He is in the cath lab now.  He is so hard headed he has been having chest pain for a few days and would not go to the Dr.  Thank goodness I talked him in to taking a couple of asprin before he went to bed last night.
> 
> Tracie


Prayers being said.




Tinka_Belle said:


> Hannah is such a cutie in her bunny costume. Your Mardi Gras outfit is too pretty. I love the smocking.
> 
> I really do like it. I just haven't been able to make it into something regular. It always looks dressy.


Thanks!
I have made a wrap style dress before and it definitely wasn't dressy. I think I made it with some character fabric. Character fabric dresses everything down i guess.  



HeatherSue said:


> I can't believe this is only my 2nd post in this thread and the first one was just to pimp my TR (which I'm already on my 4th installment of!)!
> 
> I have a lot going on in my life at the moment that I can't really discuss on here.  Nothing bad, really.  But, it's kinda stressful!  So, that's why I haven't been around much, and all my free time has been going to my TR, before I forget everything!
> 
> That bunny outfit is absolutely adorable!!
> 
> I love the Mardis Gras outfit, too.  I like the asian inspired bodice on it! Wow, that's a lot of floss!! It must have taken forever!  Is smoking somewhat like cross stitch, or is there more involved?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, bow makers and sewers are definitely underpaid!  By the time you pay ebay and paypal fees, and pay for supplies that leaves practically nothing!  I think the only reason people sew for profit is because they love to sew!


THanks for the compliment!
Smocking really isn't that hard. It is just time consuming. I have never cross stitched, so I don't know how easy that is. Picture smocking is really easy for me. It is the sam stitch over and over again. Geometric has more stitches that you need to know.
I agree about the bows too. I pay for thatn 6 or 4 for my bows. I think the money is well spent too for all the time that goes into them.




LisaZoe said:


> I saw others with listings for 'remnants'. I don't have a problem with selling them but I can't believe she's asking so much since it's only about 1/3 yd total. Of course others are starting at almost $8 for a remnant of about 11"x11". I couldn't justify paying those prices for fabric.


 I was just surprised at how much she was upping those prices by just cutting those scrubs up. I wish I could put a note on her auction with a link to the scrubs!




bengalbelle said:


> It turned out beautiful!  I really like that pattern.  Where did you find the smocking plate?


THanks!
http://www.sewingbasketinc.com/servlet/the-1129/picture-smocking,-smocking-design,/Detail
I got it at Shirley's.



froggy33 said:


> Good Thursday morning to all!  I am going to try again to get involved with these threads.  I absolutely love them and I post from time to time, but I always get behind so I mostly lurk and try to CASE  .  I do finally have some things to shard though and I hope to get working on a lot more!  But as you all know with grad school and a baby life just sometimes gets in the way of sewing!
> So get ready for a lot of pictures!
> 
> Christmas Dress:


 CUTE! CUTE! CUTE! I love the hat too!




jeniamt said:


> Oh no, that is why it still looks so perfect.     The stitching is the scary part, I'll work on that tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, amazing smocking!  I can tell how much work this one was.  Hopefully she can wear it for a couple of years.
> 
> 
> 
> You thought right.  She is adorable.  Out of curiousity, what do you put in her hair?  My DD2 has curly hair also and I haven't found a product that works well in her hair.  If I don't put anything in her hair, she looks like a frizzy mess with dreadlocks.
> 
> 
> 
> Sending you prayers.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's creative help!  I'm off to Joanne's to get more of the black swirl.  I'm also going to buy the Singer Serger they sell (its on sale for $249).    Does anyone own it?  Would love some feedback.  Based on the online reviews, either people love it or hate it.  My birthday is next week and I'm buying it for myself!  DH will claim its from him... he kept beating around the bush that he was going to get me a serger but it won't happen unless I go get it.


Thanks, and yes I am hoping for 2 more years.. I'm probably nuts though.
Congrats on the serger. The one I want has a much higher price tag, but it is the one I NEEED.....


----------



## *Toadstool*

keep forgetting to suscribe!
SUSCRIBING!


----------



## sahm1000

Tracie said:


> Hey Y'all if you have time could you say a prayer for my FIL.  he lives with us and last night about 11pm he had a heart attack.  He is in the cath lab now.  He is so hard headed he has been having chest pain for a few days and would not go to the Dr.  Thank goodness I talked him in to taking a couple of asprin before he went to bed last night.
> 
> Tracie



Lots of prayers being said Tracie!  Hope he does okay at the cath lab.  




HeatherSue said:


> I can't believe this is only my 2nd post in this thread and the first one was just to pimp my TR (which I'm already on my 4th installment of!)!
> 
> I have a lot going on in my life at the moment that I can't really discuss on here.  Nothing bad, really.  But, it's kinda stressful!  So, that's why I haven't been around much, and all my free time has been going to my TR, before I forget everything!
> 
> 
> Wow, bow makers and sewers are definitely underpaid!  By the time you pay ebay and paypal fees, and pay for supplies that leaves practically nothing!  I think the only reason people sew for profit is because they love to sew!



Glad to see you on here, we miss you.  Did you take Teresa too?  She hasn't been on much either.  I've been reading your trip report so keep it coming.  I think I am at the section where you met up with Jeanne at DTD McDonald's.  

I agree, I swear some of the items I watch on ebay absolutely don't go for enough.  At those prices I wouldn't take out my cutting mat to do them!  And I really think that ebay and paypal stick it to you, and then include shipping, YIKES!



froggy33 said:


> Good Thursday morning to all!  I am going to try again to get involved with these threads.  I absolutely love them and I post from time to time, but I always get behind so I mostly lurk and try to CASE  .  I do finally have some things to shard though and I hope to get working on a lot more!  But as you all know with grad school and a baby life just sometimes gets in the way of sewing!
> So get ready for a lot of pictures!
> 
> Christmas Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was actually for my BILs wedding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a cape to go with it.  Sorry pic is not in color - It was red velvet with a soft fuzzy lining.  I want to make one for myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentine's outfits and pictures!  I made the skirt and the hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I again made the hat and the apron top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, the last three are upside down when I preview the post, but are just fine in photobucket.  Hopefully they turn out alright when I post it. **They didn't so I uploaded them again! Thanks for looking - now back to catching up!!



OMG!  Your little one is adorable!  You did a fabulous job on all of your outfits.  You must do a great job of managing your time with all that you'e doing!


----------



## aimeeg

jeniamt said:


> Oh no, that is why it still looks so perfect.     The stitching is the scary part, I'll work on that tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, amazing smocking!  I can tell how much work this one was.  Hopefully she can wear it for a couple of years.
> 
> 
> 
> You thought right.  She is adorable.  Out of curiousity, what do you put in her hair?  My DD2 has curly hair also and I haven't found a product that works well in her hair.  If I don't put anything in her hair, she looks like a frizzy mess with dreadlocks.
> 
> 
> 
> Sending you prayers.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's creative help!  I'm off to Joanne's to get more of the black swirl.  I'm also going to buy the Singer Serger they sell (its on sale for $249).    Does anyone own it?  Would love some feedback.  Based on the online reviews, either people love it or hate it.  My birthday is next week and I'm buying it for myself!  DH will claim its from him... he kept beating around the bush that he was going to get me a serger but it won't happen unless I go get it.



Hey I hope it is not too late but you can get the same Singer serger at Wallmart for around $180.  It is a good starter serger. I have it and I think it is on it's last legs but I sew a ton. I think you will be really happy.


----------



## froggy33

sahm1000 said:


> OMG!  Your little one is adorable!  You did a fabulous job on all of your outfits.  You must do a great job of managing your time with all that you'e doing!



Thanks!  Really that is mostly all I have made since November.  I guess I did make half a pettiskirt (not exactly what I wanted to, but the wedding was the next day and I had to finish it!), and another strip skirt/hat set.  I work on sewing in the evenings after she goes to bed.  I am working on a true pettiskirt now!  I'm in grad school getting my PhD in biology.  The first year is pretty tough with classes, but now that I am in my 5th year and almost done it's really just like a job so not too much take home.  I don't see how some of these moms do it though!!

Didn't you have a little girl last summer as well?  How is she doing?

Jessica


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Jajone said:


> My DD9 came home today with a newsletter saying they are going to have immigration day and encourages all kids to dress up like the late 1800's. Does anyone know what that would look like and is it doable for a basic sewer in 2 weeks?


immegration day i nthe 1800's- that means if you think of all the cultures that came here in the 1800s, they were going to be dressed like they would have in their own country- not "americanized" right? so more than just praire stuff, or big pouffy dresses......

I am still back reading page 43, but wanted to reply- this is a cinch! I would suggest doing an asian style. If you check the photobucket you can see my tibetian chupa robes from a children's folkwear pattern- you could order the pattern (which has several cultures) OR you could just take a look around for pajamas that have the manderin collar, and add frogs instead of buttons, and make easy fit pants by carla c- totally doable for a beginner sewer! I know I have seen jammies in this style pattern


----------



## lucyanna girl

Well, my first fabric shopping search was really disappointing. I went to Hancock's and Hobby Lobby and the only Batman fabric was a very large print that wouldn't do very well for a size two little boys pants. I finally got some that I only sorta like at Walmart. I guess it's just as well I haven't had time to try anything yet because Sarah has six more softball games this week. Two each, today, tom, and Saturday. That's on top of the two she had on Monday and one on Tuesday. 

I'm still determined to give this a try though. I did get all the things I need to try appliqué per Heathersue's Tutorial. 

I do have a cute idea (at least I think so) for a Batman shirt and pants. Just play clothes, not a costume. My grandson (age two and a half) is consumed with Batman right now and about to drive his poor little, eight and a half month pregnant, mama crazy. He has one pair of Batman pjs that he wants to wear ALL the time. He got in trouble with her last week, a rare thing because she has the patience of a Saint with him, and was calling out to Batman "Help me Batman, Mama's gonna 'pank me. (A spanking consists a pat on the behind at most).   Poor little sweet boy and poor little sweet mama.

Penny


----------



## tinashaver

Haganfam5 said:


> Here is it!  The St. Patricks Day outfit! My first 4 piece set! YAY!
> 
> I Just love the fabric and I think it came out so green and Irish!!  (My husband's side has the Irish....so my husband demands green on St. Patricks Day  )
> 
> Pose 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and trust me, there was many more poses to choose from!
> 
> And finally, my first attempt at a round neck that went horribly wrong.....Somehow I think I put the front neck piece on the back and the back on the front!!!  I was very fed up by the end of it that I just left it.  Needless to say, I did not enjoy that one too much.  I don't know, I think the round thing just isn't for me....


very cute



mrsmiller said:


> another drive-by post ( but really love the outfits posted!!!)
> 
> what a day!!
> 
> 5 pairs of men's pants hems
> 2 zippers
> 1 invisible zipper
> 2 sundresses
> and almost done with  Wendy's Feliz
> 
> I hope you like this one Wendy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my neighbor wanted the same dress without the ruffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decided to do the back a little different from the other one
> 
> 
> Linnette


wow you have been busy! nice work!



poohnpigletCA said:


> So this is what happens at my house when my kids are bored. I think I spent to much time making hair bows today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the my little pony's are climbing up the side of my fridge.
> Did you know they were magnetic?


 that is tooo cute



jeniamt said:


> Thanks for the help.  Guess I'll hand embroider Thing 1 and Thing 2 on the tummies and their faces, gonna be greedy... I need more help.  As I said, I'm not feeling very creative so I'm hoping you guys can help.  I'm making 2 Simply Sweets for DD9 and her BF.  Had NO luck finding anything Seuss so here is what I've come up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red and white will be the skirt and the black swirl will be the bodice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, here is where I need help...  what to do for the ruffle and the straps.  You can't tell from the photos but the torquise fabric is sparkly.  What do you guys think?  Is the black/white dot too much?  Should I reuse the black swirl on the ruffle?  Do I need the torquise on the bottom?  And the straps?  If I use the dots on the ruffle should I reuse it for the straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if that wasn't enough questions for you... I may make them Easy Fit pants to match.  What would you make those out of?  Thanks a million for your input!!!!


I think that is gonna look good!



my*2*angels said:


> and I wanted to share a pic of Rylie!!!  I thought she looked so cute!


your DD is very cute I love the outfit!



Tracie said:


> Hey Y'all if you have time could you say a prayer for my FIL.  he lives with us and last night about 11pm he had a heart attack.  He is in the cath lab now.  He is so hard headed he has been having chest pain for a few days and would not go to the Dr.  Thank goodness I talked him in to taking a couple of asprin before he went to bed last night.
> 
> Tracie


Think of you here!



froggy33 said:


> Good Thursday morning to all!  I am going to try again to get involved with these threads.  I absolutely love them and I post from time to time, but I always get behind so I mostly lurk and try to CASE  .  I do finally have some things to shard though and I hope to get working on a lot more!  But as you all know with grad school and a baby life just sometimes gets in the way of sewing!
> So get ready for a lot of pictures!
> 
> Christmas Dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was actually for my BILs wedding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made a cape to go with it.  Sorry pic is not in color - It was red velvet with a soft fuzzy lining.  I want to make one for myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentine's outfits and pictures!  I made the skirt and the hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I again made the hat and the apron top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, the last three are upside down when I preview the post, but are just fine in photobucket.  Hopefully they turn out alright when I post it. **They didn't so I uploaded them again! Thanks for looking - now back to catching up!!


so cute! love how she has her tongue out!


----------



## PrincessKell

Hello! Just taking a mini break from sewing before I have to sit and gather for a million hours! hahahaha  I did go ahead and use the rainbow fabric with the strips! It looks great. I think. You guys all rock. Ok off to the machine I go!


----------



## minnie2

I just finished Nik's version of the skirt I made my niece.  My niece's went together easy but Nik's gave me so much trouble!  UGH  Oh well I think it came out cute though and would defiantly make it again but just not in denim and 2 at a time!

Get ready for too many Nikki's!  She was doing her best supermodel poses and actually got mad when I stopped taking pictures! 





















 Ok next up I need to make a hat for my nephew!  My 1st bucket hat!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Hey friends,

I am sorry no multi quotes this time just a drive by to say hi.  I have been working very hard for the past week on an issue we have.  My brain is about to throw up but I am about to see the light at the end of the tunnel.  Isn't there a joke about it being the train to run me over? 

I had a great meeting today and only have to change a few documents.  I have to write another set of about 4 pages, then assign the units and services.  Afterwards, I have to put about 200 pages all together in the correct format and order.  If I do it wrong the entire thing will get rejected.  So please say a prayer.  I could use it about now as I am very tired.

My real reason for the post is to let you know I took DS stroller out from the garage.  It is the first thing I do when getting ready to go to Disney.  So I have finally done something other than sew to get ready!


----------



## Tink561

I just love this so much that I wanted to share.  I didn't make it - I bought it on Ebay.


----------



## PrincessKell

Tink561 said:


> I just love this so much that I wanted to share.  I didn't make it - I bought it on Ebay.



Soo pretty! She is gorgeous!


----------



## minnie2

Tink561 said:


> I just love this so much that I wanted to share.  I didn't make it - I bought it on Ebay.


she is a cutie!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> immegration day i nthe 1800's- that means if you think of all the cultures that came here in the 1800s, they were going to be dressed like they would have in their own country- not "americanized" right? so more than just praire stuff, or big pouffy dresses......
> 
> I am still back reading page 43, but wanted to reply- this is a cinch! I would suggest doing an asian style. If you check the photobucket you can see my tibetian chupa robes from a children's folkwear pattern- you could order the pattern (which has several cultures) OR you could just take a look around for pajamas that have the manderin collar, and add frogs instead of buttons, and make easy fit pants by carla c- totally doable for a beginner sewer! I know I have seen jammies in this style pattern


That's what I say. Just pick a country and dress up according to their traditional clothes.


minnie2 said:


> I just finished Nik's version of the skirt I made my niece.  My niece's went together easy but Nik's gave me so much trouble!  UGH  Oh well I think it came out cute though and would defiantly make it again but just not in denim and 2 at a time!
> 
> Get ready for too many Nikki's!  She was doing her best supermodel poses and actually got mad when I stopped taking pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok next up I need to make a hat for my nephew!  My 1st bucket hat!


Nikki is too funny. I wish I could get my model to do creative poses for me. Cute skirt too.



Tink561 said:


> I just love this so much that I wanted to share.  I didn't make it - I bought it on Ebay.


Very pretty!


----------



## teresajoy

Shannalee724 said:


> I HAVE to make this for my son!!!  It will be so cute for Disney World.  Is there a pattern or is she just that awesome??



Well, she IS that awesome, but she used a pattern. It wasn't a Prince Charming pattern, it was one she changed up a bit. If you look in the Photobucket, she has the pattern listed with the picture. 



Stephres said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is our orange tree, for Teresa. Here she is going off to school today. I made a gymboree-like hair thing and put her hair in sock curls last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to finish my St. Patrick's day dress, which has been sitting almost-done since before I got sick!



Awww, you are so sweet taking a picture of the orange tree for me! Hey, I can give you my grandparent's old address and you can go take a picture of the grapefruit tree for me!!! I'm sure the new peoplde wouldn't mind!   

I love the outfit too! Megan looks adorable!!! 


froggy33 said:


> Good Thursday morning to all!  I am going to try again to get involved with these threads.  I absolutely love them and I post from time to time, but I always get behind so I mostly lurk and try to CASE  .  I do finally have some things to shard though and I hope to get working on a lot more!  But as you all know with grad school and a baby life just sometimes gets in the way of sewing!
> So get ready for a lot of pictures!
> It was actually for my BILs wedding:



Oh my goodness gracious!!! How precious and adorable!!! That dress is gorgeous and your little one is just soooo stinkin cute!!! 




sahm1000 said:


> Glad to see you on here, we miss you.  Did you take Teresa too?  She hasn't been on much either!



I've been reading, but I've been feeling fairly horrible for the past week or so, so I haven't commented much. Thanks for missing me! 



minnie2 said:


> I just finished Nik's version of the skirt I made my niece.  My niece's went together easy but Nik's gave me so much trouble!  UGH  Oh well I think it came out cute though and would defiantly make it again but just not in denim and 2 at a time!
> 
> Get ready for too many Nikki's!  She was doing her best supermodel poses and actually got mad when I stopped taking pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok next up I need to make a hat for my nephew!  My 1st bucket hat!



Marlo, that is adorable!!! Is it Carla's skirt pattern? 



Tink561 said:


> I just love this so much that I wanted to share.  I didn't make it - I bought it on Ebay.



Angel, that is adorable! Gracie looks so cute in it. It looks like she loves to model for you! 


Tracie, prayers are coming your way!


----------



## spongemommie05

just a drive by post I am struggling so hard right now with Life Now it seems that Khrystian my oldest will have to be held back in 6th grade for another year He is struggling so hard in school and his memory retention is behind so much,
 Plus it does not help that we have no idea what we will be doing after June Or where we will be and he is stressing about that .. My Dh still has no job and it has been 5 months now ...
I am asking for as many prayers as possible My life is just one pain staking struggle after the other I know that there are those out there that need my Prayers more and i am so sorry to take up there's 
I start school on Tuesday to be a Esthetician and now i am afraid that this is gonna throw them through a loop even more . 
I am just at a loss and feel so bad for feeling this way when i know it could be so much worse Ya Know 
Camden has 100th Day of school tommorow and he wants me to sew something for him .. did somebody make a outfit for there kid for 100th day I can't remember and i did not see anything in the PB account ..
Any ideas would be appreciated ...
Thanks and so sorry for venting

BTW Love all the adorable things posted and the adorable pictures of the kids
Love that lil girl with the tongue sticking out, Camden when he was a baby was nicknamed tongue i don't think i have one picture without his tongue hanging out...


----------



## tinashaver

Tink561 said:


> I just love this so much that I wanted to share.  I didn't make it - I bought it on Ebay.


This is really cute!


minnie2 said:


> I just finished Nik's version of the skirt I made my niece.  My niece's went together easy but Nik's gave me so much trouble!  UGH  Oh well I think it came out cute though and would defiantly make it again but just not in denim and 2 at a time!
> 
> Get ready for too many Nikki's!  She was doing her best supermodel poses and actually got mad when I stopped taking pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok next up I need to make a hat for my nephew!  My 1st bucket hat!


this is really cute I love her poses!


----------



## aimeeg

Tink561 said:


> I just love this so much that I wanted to share.  I didn't make it - I bought it on Ebay.



So you KNOW that I would love this. Absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## fairygoodmother

Just stopping by quickly...I've been so tired today, following last night's little trip to the ER.  As poohnpigletCA told her little,  "Auntie Darla accidentally got a little sick last night".

My facebook tells the story, but in a nutshell, I (accidentally) injected about 4x more insulin than I needed last night at dinner...ended up in the ER to monitor blood sugar levels...came home after about 4 hours...have had no insulin today...and am exhausted from running high blood sugar all day.  

HOWEVER, yesterday before all this occurred, I finished this for a friend:




It has a tie in the back to cinch the waist a little.  No pattern...just strips and a bodice 
And I love these buttons for embellishment:





That's it.  Back to bed for me.  Maybe tomorrow I'll be able to finish Fancy Nancy and the 10 matching crayon roll-ups for someone's birthday party.


----------



## fairygoodmother

my*2*angels said:


>



Okay, before I return to today's lurkdom, I MUST comment.  This is so darling.  The shirt...is that bias tape sewn on with a blanket stitch?  I've never seen that done, and it's sooooo cute!


----------



## mickimousemama

I didn't make an outfit for 100 day's but helped my son paint a shirt I drew out the number 100 on the back and let him put 100 fingerprints with green paint inside the 100.  Then he made a necklace using 100 popcan tabs that he could donate at school to the ronald mcdonald house.  I did it all the night before because I didn't realise that it was so soon LOL.










This was the tag for the necklace







spongemommie05 said:


> just a drive by post I am struggling so hard right now with Life Now it seems that Khrystian my oldest will have to be held back in 6th grade for another year He is struggling so hard in school and his memory retention is behind so much,
> Plus it does not help that we have no idea what we will be doing after June Or where we will be and he is stressing about that .. My Dh still has no job and it has been 5 months now ...
> I am asking for as many prayers as possible My life is just one pain staking struggle after the other I know that there are those out there that need my Prayers more and i am so sorry to take up there's
> I start school on Tuesday to be a Esthetician and now i am afraid that this is gonna throw them through a loop even more .
> I am just at a loss and feel so bad for feeling this way when i know it could be so much worse Ya Know
> Camden has 100th Day of school tommorow and he wants me to sew something for him .. did somebody make a outfit for there kid for 100th day I can't remember and i did not see anything in the PB account ..
> Any ideas would be appreciated ...
> Thanks and so sorry for venting
> 
> BTW Love all the adorable things posted and the adorable pictures of the kids
> Love that lil girl with the tongue sticking out, Camden when he was a baby was nicknamed tongue i don't think i have one picture without his tongue hanging out...


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

I'm so excited!!!  My day care is taking the last week of April off so that means I have a mandatory vacation.  DH's bday is that week so we discussed going to NYC and taking Ash to see a show.  So today I got tickets for Little Mermaid through a code of Mousesavers...I got 2nd row center orchestra for $72/piece     (if you haven't been to a show it NY that's cheap)

And thanks for Crystal...I already have a custom ready to go!!!


----------



## kimmylaj

spongemommie05 said:


> just a drive by post I am struggling so hard right now with Life Now it seems that Khrystian my oldest will have to be held back in 6th grade for another year He is struggling so hard in school and his memory retention is behind so much,
> Plus it does not help that we have no idea what we will be doing after June Or where we will be and he is stressing about that .. My Dh still has no job and it has been 5 months now ...
> I am asking for as many prayers as possible My life is just one pain staking struggle after the other I know that there are those out there that need my Prayers more and i am so sorry to take up there's
> I start school on Tuesday to be a Esthetician and now i am afraid that this is gonna throw them through a loop even more .
> I am just at a loss and feel so bad for feeling this way when i know it could be so much worse Ya Know
> Camden has 100th Day of school tommorow and he wants me to sew something for him .. did somebody make a outfit for there kid for 100th day I can't remember and i did not see anything in the PB account ..
> Any ideas would be appreciated ...
> Thanks and so sorry for venting
> 
> BTW Love all the adorable things posted and the adorable pictures of the kids
> Love that lil girl with the tongue sticking out, Camden when he was a baby was nicknamed tongue i don't think i have one picture without his tongue hanging out...


of course we will say prayers for you, take care thinking of you


----------



## mickimousemama

I guess I will make a quick post, I haven't been on the DIS in quite some time but sat here until 4 am reading this entire thread  it just gets soooo adicting   So anyhow, I haven't really done much sewing since Christmas.  Everyone here has had an awful virus since New Years we have not had more then a 1 days span of everyone being healthy 

Anywho, here is the Valentine outfit I made for Ellee, no pattern, just strips   I was pretty proud, did my first ever aplique and button hole.





















Right now I'm working on a similar outfit with an Elmo theme and three St Patty outfits for the family I make them for each year


----------



## aimeeg

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I'm so excited!!!  My day care is taking the last week of April off so that means I have a mandatory vacation.  DH's bday is that week so we discussed going to NYC and taking Ash to see a show.  So today I got tickets for Little Mermaid through a code of Mousesavers...I got 2nd row center orchestra for $72/piece     (if you haven't been to a show it NY that's cheap)
> 
> And thanks for Crystal...I already have a custom ready to go!!!




OMG That is CHEAP!!!!!!!!!!! They are normally around $130. We saw the show and it is beyond fab!! One of the fun things I did was download the soundtrack from itunes before we left. My DD loved the music. Also, the program is beautiful. It is $20 but so well worth it. 

We are going to see The Wizard of Oz the first week of April. I am really excited. There are not too many "kid friendly" shows right now. I had hoped to take my DD to see Grease but it closed.  West Side Story is coming and I think she will like that because of the music and dancing. I am also going to drag her to see 9-5. She does not have a choice on that one! 

Have a wonderful time!


----------



## PrincessKell

mickimousemama said:


> I guess I will make a quick post, I haven't been on the DIS in quite some time but sat here until 4 am reading this entire thread  it just gets soooo adicting   So anyhow, I haven't really done much sewing since Christmas.  Everyone here has had an awful virus since New Years we have not had more then a 1 days span of everyone being healthy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I'm working on a similar outfit with an Elmo theme and three St Patty outfits for the family I make them for each year



Oh yuck! I hope everyone feels better!! That is a super cute outfit. you did awesome.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

jeniamt said:


> Thanks for the help.  Guess I'll hand embroider Thing 1 and Thing 2 on the tummies and their faces, gonna be greedy... I need more help.  As I said, I'm not feeling very creative so I'm hoping you guys can help.  I'm making 2 Simply Sweets for DD9 and her BF.  Had NO luck finding anything Seuss so here is what I've come up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The red and white will be the skirt and the black swirl will be the bodice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, here is where I need help...  what to do for the ruffle and the straps.  You can't tell from the photos but the torquise fabric is sparkly.  What do you guys think?  Is the black/white dot too much?  Should I reuse the black swirl on the ruffle?  Do I need the turquoise on the bottom?  And the straps?  If I use the dots on the ruffle should I reuse it for the straps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if that wasn't enough questions for you... I may make them Easy Fit pants to match.  What would you make those out of?  Thanks a million for your input!!!!


I love the outfit so far.  I like the pop the turquoise adds to the bottom  I would use it.  I would use it on the strap too.


Stephres said:


> I feel like I am finally joining the living again! What a bug I had: I would definitely recommend the flu shot (for the kids it was just a little spray up the nose). I only got the kids done because Jacob has some allergies but I am glad I did, just to save them from getting as sick as I did. Next year, flu shots for everybody!
> 
> Megan talked me into this Littlest Pet Shop fabric when we were at wal mart. I was going to make an a-line top until she saw Tessa's skirt in the same fabric. She told me she HAD to match Tessa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is our orange tree, for Teresa. Here she is going off to school today. I made a gymboree-like hair thing and put her hair in sock curls last night:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just have to finish my St. Patrick's day dress, which has been sitting almost-done since before I got sick!


Glad you are feeling better.  The oranges look yummy and I like the LPS outfit and the hair thing.


twistedribbonbows said:


> The ribbon is actually all over Ebay.  If you type in minnie grosgrain, it should pop up.  There's alot of different styles of minnie ribbon out there.


Darn, I was hoping I could find it in a store. ( I really dislike Ebay)


Tracie said:


> Hey Y'all if you have time could you say a prayer for my FIL.  he lives with us and last night about 11pm he had a heart attack.  He is in the cath lab now.  He is so hard headed he has been having chest pain for a few days and would not go to the Dr.  Thank goodness I talked him in to taking a couple of aspirin before he went to bed last night.
> 
> Tracie


Praying for your Dad.


kimmylaj said:


> i just had to comment that i love when little girls look like little girls on their communion. one of the girls at work just told me that there is a communion registry for dresses over $400 (aaargghh) so that no body else in your church can wear the same dress as another.  it seems a bit much too me, but my dd is only 2, so i dont have to worry yet.  i think this would make a sweet , young girl dress. good luck with whatever pattern you choose,


  it seems to me as if these people are missing the spirit of the occasion if their main concern is whether another girl is wearing the same dress. 


spongemommie05 said:


> just a drive by post I am struggling so hard right now with Life Now it seems that Khrystian my oldest will have to be held back in 6th grade for another year He is struggling so hard in school and his memory retention is behind so much,
> Plus it does not help that we have no idea what we will be doing after June Or where we will be and he is stressing about that .. My Dh still has no job and it has been 5 months now ...
> I am asking for as many prayers as possible My life is just one pain staking struggle after the other I know that there are those out there that need my Prayers more and i am so sorry to take up there's
> I start school on Tuesday to be a Esthetician and now i am afraid that this is gonna throw them through a loop even more .
> I am just at a loss and feel so bad for feeling this way when i know it could be so much worse Ya Know
> Camden has 100th Day of school tomorrow and he wants me to sew something for him .. did somebody make a outfit for there kid for 100th day I can't remember and i did not see anything in the PB account ..
> Any ideas would be appreciated ...
> Thanks and so sorry for venting
> 
> BTW Love all the adorable things posted and the adorable pictures of the kids
> Love that lil girl with the tongue sticking out, Camden when he was a baby was nicknamed tongue i don't think i have one picture without his tongue hanging out...



Good luck with your classes on Tuesday.  I hope things start looking up for you soon. 
www.nobbieneezkids.com has some cute 100 days embroidery designs.  LisaZoe appliqued a big 100 on a t-shirt.  They had eyes and teeth to make them look like a monster.


----------



## PrincessKell

fairygoodmother said:


> Just stopping by quickly...I've been so tired today, following last night's little trip to the ER.  As poohnpigletCA told her little,  "Auntie Darla accidentally got a little sick last night".
> 
> My facebook tells the story, but in a nutshell, I (accidentally) injected about 4x more insulin than I needed last night at dinner...ended up in the ER to monitor blood sugar levels...came home after about 4 hours...have had no insulin today...and am exhausted from running high blood sugar all day.
> 
> HOWEVER, yesterday before all this occurred, I finished this for a friend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a tie in the back to cinch the waist a little.  No pattern...just strips and a bodice
> And I love these buttons for embellishment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it.  Back to bed for me.  Maybe tomorrow I'll be able to finish Fancy Nancy and the 10 matching crayon roll-ups for someone's birthday party.



Wow... I hope things start to even out for you soon! That outfit is so cute. I love that fabric!


----------



## Haganfam5

mickimousemama said:


> Anywho, here is the Valentine outfit I made for Ellee, no pattern, just strips   I was pretty proud, did my first ever aplique and button hole.



It's so beautiful! Excellent job!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

spongemommie05 said:


> just a drive by post I am struggling so hard right now with Life Now it seems that Khrystian my oldest will have to be held back in 6th grade for another year He is struggling so hard in school and his memory retention is behind so much,
> Plus it does not help that we have no idea what we will be doing after June Or where we will be and he is stressing about that .. My Dh still has no job and it has been 5 months now ...
> I am asking for as many prayers as possible My life is just one pain staking struggle after the other I know that there are those out there that need my Prayers more and i am so sorry to take up there's
> I start school on Tuesday to be a Esthetician and now i am afraid that this is gonna throw them through a loop even more .
> I am just at a loss and feel so bad for feeling this way when i know it could be so much worse Ya Know
> Camden has 100th Day of school tommorow and he wants me to sew something for him .. did somebody make a outfit for there kid for 100th day I can't remember and i did not see anything in the PB account ..
> Any ideas would be appreciated ...
> Thanks and so sorry for venting
> 
> BTW Love all the adorable things posted and the adorable pictures of the kids
> Love that lil girl with the tongue sticking out, Camden when he was a baby was nicknamed tongue i don't think i have one picture without his tongue hanging out...



I know it is hard when we only want the very best for all children.  Social and academic issues are so hard to address because they are such a big part of our children lives.  They are in school most of the day with peers.  Does your son have IEP?  Does he need an IEP if he doesn't have one?  What can the school do to help Khrystian get the skills he needs to be successful.  Just holding him back is not enough IMO.

Sorry, I have been working on issues within the same area for a week now.  I am writing DS IPC, don't ask! 

I will pray for your family and ask God to give peace to your heart during such a difficult time.


----------



## my*2*angels

minnie2 said:


> cute





*Toadstool* said:


> Thanks.
> Rylie is adorable! Her hair is so precious.... the outfit is cute too.





tinashaver said:


> your DD is very cute I love the outfit!



Thanks everyone for all of your wonderful comments on my baby!



minnie2 said:


> I just finished Nik's version of the skirt I made my niece.  My niece's went together easy but Nik's gave me so much trouble!  UGH  Oh well I think it came out cute though and would defiantly make it again but just not in denim and 2 at a time!
> 
> Get ready for too many Nikki's!  She was doing her best supermodel poses and actually got mad when I stopped taking pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok next up I need to make a hat for my nephew!  My 1st bucket hat!



She looks fantastic in that outfit!!!  Great job on the skirt!



Tink561 said:


> I just love this so much that I wanted to share.  I didn't make it - I bought it on Ebay.



LOVE LOVE THIS!!!  You dd is beautiful!



fairygoodmother said:


> Okay, before I return to today's lurkdom, I MUST comment.  This is so darling.  The shirt...is that bias tape sewn on with a blanket stitch?  I've never seen that done, and it's sooooo cute!



THank you so much, and yep that is exactly what I did!!!!!!  Great job on the outfit for your friend!

I think I missed someone, oh, MIKIMOUSEMOMMA(sp?)  I love the outfit, very cute!


----------



## billwendy

sahm1000 said:


> So Wendy, our resident rag quilt expert (and anyone else who knows how to do this please feel free to respond!!!) how big are you making your rag quilts?  How big are  your squares?  And at what size of squares do you have to put the X through them, or should  you do that for all of them?  TIA for your help!



lol - you are too funny - expert I am not -but I have been having fun with it!!! I followed the directions in the link for the one that the squares were like4.75 and 8.5ish...i didnt put an X in any of them. Then I made one for my friend, and I did X hers as they were 10" and then the one for my DH I only X'd the larger panels which were 17x17. Cant wait to see what you make!!



jeniamt said:


> Oh no, that is why it still looks so perfect.     The stitching is the scary part, I'll work on that tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, amazing smocking!  I can tell how much work this one was.  Hopefully she can wear it for a couple of years.
> 
> 
> 
> You thought right.  She is adorable.  Out of curiousity, what do you put in her hair?  My DD2 has curly hair also and I haven't found a product that works well in her hair.  If I don't put anything in her hair, she looks like a frizzy mess with dreadlocks.
> 
> 
> 
> Sending you prayers.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's creative help!  I'm off to Joanne's to get more of the black swirl.  I'm also going to buy the Singer Serger they sell (its on sale for $249).    Does anyone own it?  Would love some feedback.  Based on the online reviews, either people love it or hate it.  My birthday is next week and I'm buying it for myself!  DH will claim its from him... he kept beating around the bush that he was going to get me a serger but it won't happen unless I go get it.



If this is the same one they had on sale for that price on Black Friday, I ended up returning it and then getting the cheaper one at walmart - it had better reviews....but have fun with it!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> I am sorry no multi quotes this time just a drive by to say hi.  I have been working very hard for the past week on an issue we have.  My brain is about to throw up but I am about to see the light at the end of the tunnel.  Isn't there a joke about it being the train to run me over?
> 
> I had a great meeting today and only have to change a few documents.  I have to write another set of about 4 pages, then assign the units and services.  Afterwards, I have to put about 200 pages all together in the correct format and order.  If I do it wrong the entire thing will get rejected.  So please say a prayer.  I could use it about now as I am very tired.
> 
> My real reason for the post is to let you know I took DS stroller out from the garage.  It is the first thing I do when getting ready to go to Disney.  So I have finally done something other than sew to get ready!



YAY!! Getting ready for Disney!!! Have FUN!! Prayers being sent your way!!

Steph - you were soooo sick!!! Glad to see you back!!!! We missed ya!!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

*Toadstool* said:


> THanks!
> http://www.sewingbasketinc.com/servlet/the-1129/picture-smocking,-smocking-design,/Detail
> I got it at Shirley's.



I like this website. I am thinking of making a smocked dress for Abby's first Communion dress. I found a pretty design called crosses that Abby really liked.  Can you tell me if a beginner could do something like that?   How long does it take? Where do you get a pattern for the dress to sew the smocked design into?


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

aimeeg said:


> OMG That is CHEAP!!!!!!!!!!! They are normally around $130. We saw the show and it is beyond fab!! One of the fun things I did was download the soundtrack from itunes before we left. My DD loved the music. Also, the program is beautiful. It is $20 but so well worth it.
> 
> We are going to see The Wizard of Oz the first week of April. I am really excited. There are not too many "kid friendly" shows right now. I had hoped to take my DD to see Grease but it closed.  West Side Story is coming and I think she will like that because of the music and dancing. I am also going to drag her to see 9-5. She does not have a choice on that one!
> 
> Have a wonderful time!




OOOH I'm so glad that you liked the show.  I don't know anyone who has seen it.  I will download the soundtrack...thanks for the suggestion.  

We figured we only had 5 options for shows that she would enjoy (Lion King, Mary Poppins, Little Mermaid, Wicked, and Mamma Mia).  Lion King I've already seen, all 3 of us have seen Wicked, and Randy and I have seen Mamma Mia.  So that really left Little Mermaid and Mary Poppins.  Ariel was cheap so she won out!  

Now I have to book a Midtown hotel (I'll pay the money for the convenience of it- this is the first time we are taking her to NY so we'll see how it goes).


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

I lost yet another long post!!!  Darn it!  

But if you've asked for thoughts and prayers...I'm sending them your way!!!


----------



## sahm1000

froggy33 said:


> Thanks!  Really that is mostly all I have made since November.  I guess I did make half a pettiskirt (not exactly what I wanted to, but the wedding was the next day and I had to finish it!), and another strip skirt/hat set.  I work on sewing in the evenings after she goes to bed.  I am working on a true pettiskirt now!  I'm in grad school getting my PhD in biology.  The first year is pretty tough with classes, but now that I am in my 5th year and almost done it's really just like a job so not too much take home.  I don't see how some of these moms do it though!!
> 
> Didn't you have a little girl last summer as well?  How is she doing?
> 
> Jessica



Yes, I did.  I think our girls are about the same age.  Lilly was born on 7/2.  She is an easy baby.  Sleeps a ton!  She sleeps about 13 hours straight at night wakes up around 8:30am and then is down for another nap by 10-10:30.  Today she slept from around 10:00-3:30!  It's great but makes it hard since I can't run any errands.  But I know I shouldn't complain  !  I have been a bad Mommy and haven't made her any clothes since we went to Disney in September.  My older two have gotten things but I keep putting her in their old things, poor baby!  I am going to make them Easter dresses (that's the plan anyway - we'll see what gets done!) and she'll get one of those so she can match too.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Guys,

Just had to post this picture of Daniel and the radiation doggie - peetey!! how big is that dog!!!! Daniel loves him though!! Ugh - for those of you with experience, when will his hair grow back? 







Fundraising efforts continue to go well - if you check his website you will see we are almost there !! YAY!!!


----------



## aimeeg

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> OOOH I'm so glad that you liked the show.  I don't know anyone who has seen it.  I will download the soundtrack...thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> We figured we only had 5 options for shows that she would enjoy (Lion King, Mary Poppins, Little Mermaid, Wicked, and Mamma Mia).  Lion King I've already seen, all 3 of us have seen Wicked, and Randy and I have seen Mamma Mia.  So that really left Little Mermaid and Mary Poppins.  Ariel was cheap so she won out!
> 
> Now I have to book a Midtown hotel (I'll pay the money for the convenience of it- this is the first time we are taking her to NY so we'll see how it goes).



I think you will love it! Mary Poppins was good but it was a little darker. The LM is just visually stunning- breathtaking really! So, far we have seen Beauty and the Beast, The Little Mermaid, Mary Poppins, Wicked and The Rockettes. My favorite was Wicked. My DD actually believes that version over Dorothy's. LOL My MIL is from NYC and goes to visit once a month. Every few month we tag along. 

If you get a chance check out the American Girl store. It is sooooooo cool! Also, there is a ferris wheel in Toys R Us that is a lot of fun. Also, the worlds greatest cupcake bakery in near Rockefeller Center. It is called the Magnolia Bakery. yum yum! 

Have a great trip! Oh and we stayed at the W once. Normally we just take the trail for the day but that hotel was unbelievable!


----------



## tricia

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just had to post this picture of Daniel and the radiation doggie - peetey!! how big is that dog!!!! Daniel loves him though!! Ugh - for those of you with experience, when will his hair grow back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fundraising efforts continue to go well - if you check his website you will see we are almost there !! YAY!!!



Cute pic.  That is one huge dog.  Didn't you say he had Chemo for like a year?  If so I don't think his hair will grow back till that is done.


----------



## tinashaver

So I thought about what to do for the ohana breakfast and this is what I am working on! this is my second applique I am kinda proud of myself! Its not great but its not bad! let me know what you think and if you have any suggestions!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

tinashaver said:


> So I thought about what to do for the ohana breakfast and this is what I am working on! this is my second applique I am kinda proud of myself! Its not great but its not bad! let me know what you think and if you have any suggestions!


He's adorable!! I love him. Stitch is one of my favorites.


----------



## poohnpigletCA

fairygoodmother said:


> Just stopping by quickly...I've been so tired today, following last night's little trip to the ER.  As poohnpigletCA told her little,  "Auntie Darla accidentally got a little sick last night".
> 
> My facebook tells the story, but in a nutshell, I (accidentally) injected about 4x more insulin than I needed last night at dinner...ended up in the ER to monitor blood sugar levels...came home after about 4 hours...have had no insulin today...and am exhausted from running high blood sugar all day.
> 
> HOWEVER, yesterday before all this occurred, I finished this for a friend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a tie in the back to cinch the waist a little.  No pattern...just strips and a bodice
> And I love these buttons for embellishment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it.  Back to bed for me.  Maybe tomorrow I'll be able to finish Fancy Nancy and the 10 matching crayon roll-ups for someone's birthday party.



See she does sew for other people. Although sometimes I do feel like my girls would just move her in with us if they could.


----------



## eyor44

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just had to post this picture of Daniel and the radiation doggie - peetey!! how big is that dog!!!! Daniel loves him though!! Ugh - for those of you with experience, when will his hair grow back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fundraising efforts continue to go well - if you check his website you will see we are almost there !! YAY!!!


does the dog sit by him while he is doing chemo? I'll be that would help having a friend right by.



tinashaver said:


>


I love it! and that you used fabric similar to what Lilo wears. It's great!


----------



## MouseTriper

Wow this thread is flying again...not that I am surprised at all.  Unfortunately I only had time to scan today.  I loved all the new outfits posted.  All the kiddos are ADORABLE!!!

To all those needing prayers ......I will be praying!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

minnie2 said:


> I just finished Nik's version of the skirt I made my niece.  My niece's went together easy but Nik's gave me so much trouble!  UGH  Oh well I think it came out cute though and would defiantly make it again but just not in denim and 2 at a time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok next up I need to make a hat for my nephew!  My 1st bucket hat!


Love the skirt! I need to tackle one of those.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Hey friends,
> 
> I am sorry no multi quotes this time just a drive by to say hi.  I have been working very hard for the past week on an issue we have.  My brain is about to throw up but I am about to see the light at the end of the tunnel.  Isn't there a joke about it being the train to run me over?
> 
> I had a great meeting today and only have to change a few documents.  I have to write another set of about 4 pages, then assign the units and services.  Afterwards, I have to put about 200 pages all together in the correct format and order.  If I do it wrong the entire thing will get rejected.  So please say a prayer.  I could use it about now as I am very tired.
> 
> My real reason for the post is to let you know I took DS stroller out from the garage.  It is the first thing I do when getting ready to go to Disney.  So I have finally done something other than sew to get ready!


Sorry you are stressed. At least you have a Disney trip to look forward to. I could use one of those!



Tink561 said:


> I just love this so much that I wanted to share.  I didn't make it - I bought it on Ebay.


Omgosh! That is just stunning! I am in   with it!
I adore the windowpane fabric! I have some, but I can't cut into it yet. It was super expensive. You DD is a doll! 



spongemommie05 said:


> Thanks and so sorry for venting


Prayers for you and your family.



fairygoodmother said:


> Just stopping by quickly...I've been so tired today, following last night's little trip to the ER.  As poohnpigletCA told her little,  "Auntie Darla accidentally got a little sick last night".
> 
> My facebook tells the story, but in a nutshell, I (accidentally) injected about 4x more insulin than I needed last night at dinner...ended up in the ER to monitor blood sugar levels...came home after about 4 hours...have had no insulin today...and am exhausted from running high blood sugar all day.
> 
> HOWEVER, yesterday before all this occurred, I finished this for a friend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a tie in the back to cinch the waist a little.  No pattern...just strips and a bodice
> 
> That's it.  Back to bed for me.  Maybe tomorrow I'll be able to finish Fancy Nancy and the 10 matching crayon roll-ups for someone's birthday party.


That outfit is really cute. It makes me think of Mardi Gras because of the colors!
Hope you are feeling better!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I'm so excited!!!  My day care is taking the last week of April off so that means I have a mandatory vacation.  DH's bday is that week so we discussed going to NYC and taking Ash to see a show.  So today I got tickets for Little Mermaid through a code of Mousesavers...I got 2nd row center orchestra for $72/piece     (if you haven't been to a show it NY that's cheap)
> 
> And thanks for Crystal...I already have a custom ready to go!!!


Wow, I am sooo jealous! I dream of going to see broadway shows at night...  


mickimousemama said:


> I guess I will make a quick post, I haven't been on the DIS in quite some time but sat here until 4 am reading this entire thread  it just gets soooo adicting   So anyhow, I haven't really done much sewing since Christmas.  Everyone here has had an awful virus since New Years we have not had more then a 1 days span of everyone being healthy
> 
> Anywho, here is the Valentine outfit I made for Ellee, no pattern, just strips   I was pretty proud, did my first ever aplique and button hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I'm working on a similar outfit with an Elmo theme and three St Patty outfits for the family I make them for each year


Very cute Valentine outfit! I need to post mine. Love the stripwork style!



aimeeg said:


> OMG That is CHEAP!!!!!!!!!!! They are normally around $130. We saw the show and it is beyond fab!! One of the fun things I did was download the soundtrack from itunes before we left. My DD loved the music. Also, the program is beautiful. It is $20 but so well worth it.
> 
> We are going to see The Wizard of Oz the first week of April. I am really excited. There are not too many "kid friendly" shows right now. I had hoped to take my DD to see Grease but it closed.  West Side Story is coming and I think she will like that because of the music and dancing. I am also going to drag her to see 9-5. She does not have a choice on that one!
> 
> Have a wonderful time!


Oh please take me with you next time! I am so jealous! I'd rather see a broadway show than go to Disney I think..  



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I like this website. I am thinking of making a smocked dress for Abby's first Communion dress. I found a pretty design called crosses that Abby really liked.  Can you tell me if a beginner could do something like that?   How long does it take? Where do you get a pattern for the dress to sew the smocked design into?


That is a pretty easy plate. It doesn't have a whole lot of smocking, so I think it would be a good design to start off with. I usually buy all of my smocking patterns from my local heirloom shop. I've bought from www.roxanesheirlooms.com before, but she is local as well. She does have alot of smocking patterns though. I would just go to one of the popular sites like www.thesmockingstore.com(I think) you can google for "smocking patterns" Then once you have it narrowed down to which pattern you want I'd google for that pattern to find the best price. I really like Chery Williams patterns. If you want a basic yoke dress she has a great one with alot of variations. Try to get one that has alot of sizes. Her patterns usually have that too. Collars Etc. is also very popular. Do you know if you have a local chapter of SAGA(Smocking Arts Guild of America)? You should check into it on their website and see. If you do I am sure one of the ladies in the guild would help you. A to Z of smocking is what I taught myself to smock from. Any questions I had were answered by my local heirloom shop owner too. It really helps if you have someone that knows some about smocking. I could go on forever about it! LOL!



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just had to post this picture of Daniel and the radiation doggie - peetey!! how big is that dog!!!! Daniel loves him though!! Ugh - for those of you with experience, when will his hair grow back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fundraising efforts continue to go well - if you check his website you will see we are almost there !! YAY!!!


Aw, thanks for posting a picture of Daniel. It is good to have a face to go with the prayers. His dog is HUGE! He must adore him.



aimeeg said:


> I think you will love it! Mary Poppins was good but it was a little darker. The LM is just visually stunning- breathtaking really! So, far we have seen Beauty and the Beast, The Little Mermaid, Mary Poppins, Wicked and The Rockettes. My favorite was Wicked. My DD actually believes that version over Dorothy's. LOL My MIL is from NYC and goes to visit once a month. Every few month we tag along.
> 
> If you get a chance check out the American Girl store. It is sooooooo cool! Also, there is a ferris wheel in Toys R Us that is a lot of fun. Also, the worlds greatest cupcake bakery in near Rockefeller Center. It is called the Magnolia Bakery. yum yum!
> 
> Have a great trip! Oh and we stayed at the W once. Normally we just take the trail for the day but that hotel was unbelievable!


 I want to live vicariously through you... hope it doesn't freak you out! I don't know if I'll ever get to go to a show in New York. We used to have a really great theater that got great shows in New Orleans, but it closed after Katrina. 
I did get to see Movin' Out in Mississippi a couple months back. I have to say it wasn't my favorite though. I'm sure seeing one on tour can't be the same as on Broadway.



tinashaver said:


> So I thought about what to do for the ohana breakfast and this is what I am working on! this is my second applique I am kinda proud of myself! Its not great but its not bad! let me know what you think and if you have any suggestions!


Wow! Great applique. He is really cute.


----------



## MouseTriper

A friend of mine asked me to make some "Elmo" pants for her son's 2nd birthday and this is what I came up with.  I made the Elmo's out of some really cool fuzzy red material that totally sheds all over the place when cut. Haha.  It makes for a very cool looking Elmo though.  To make the pants kinda funky and different, I made a big Elmo and appliqued it to the "butt" of the pants... There is also a smaller Elmo on the right leg in front.  My friend loved them but not as much as her son did...hahaha.

Here is her little guy and yes, she gave me permission to share his pictures!!


----------



## teresajoy

spongemommie05 said:


> just a drive by post I am struggling so hard right now with Life Now it seems that Khrystian my oldest will have to be held back in 6th grade for another year He is struggling so hard in school and his memory retention is behind so much,
> Plus it does not help that we have no idea what we will be doing after June Or where we will be and he is stressing about that .. My Dh still has no job and it has been 5 months now ...
> I am asking for as many prayers as possible My life is just one pain staking struggle after the other I know that there are those out there that need my Prayers more and i am so sorry to take up there's
> I start school on Tuesday to be a Esthetician and now i am afraid that this is gonna throw them through a loop even more .
> I am just at a loss and feel so bad for feeling this way when i know it could be so much worse Ya Know
> Camden has 100th Day of school tommorow and he wants me to sew something for him .. did somebody make a outfit for there kid for 100th day I can't remember and i did not see anything in the PB account ..
> Any ideas would be appreciated ...
> Thanks and so sorry for venting
> 
> BTW Love all the adorable things posted and the adorable pictures of the kids
> Love that lil girl with the tongue sticking out, Camden when he was a baby was nicknamed tongue i don't think i have one picture without his tongue hanging out...



Aww Misty, It's hard right now, but you _are _going to get through this!  


fairygoodmother said:


> Just stopping by quickly...I've been so tired today, following last night's little trip to the ER.  As poohnpigletCA told her little,  "Auntie Darla accidentally got a little sick last night".
> 
> My facebook tells the story, but in a nutshell, I (accidentally) injected about 4x more insulin than I needed last night at dinner...ended up in the ER to monitor blood sugar levels...came home after about 4 hours...have had no insulin today...and am exhausted from running high blood sugar all day.
> 
> HOWEVER, yesterday before all this occurred, I finished this for a friend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a tie in the back to cinch the waist a little.  No pattern...just strips and a bodice
> And I love these buttons for embellishment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it.  Back to bed for me.  Maybe tomorrow I'll be able to finish Fancy Nancy and the 10 matching crayon roll-ups for someone's birthday party.



Oh Darla, are you ok?  

That outfits is darling! 


Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I'm so excited!!!  My day care is taking the last week of April off so that means I have a mandatory vacation.  DH's bday is that week so we discussed going to NYC and taking Ash to see a show.  So today I got tickets for Little Mermaid through a code of Mousesavers...I got 2nd row center orchestra for $72/piece     (if you haven't been to a show it NY that's cheap)
> 
> And thanks for Crystal...I already have a custom ready to go!!!



FUN!!!! You will tell us all about it, right??



mickimousemama said:


> Right now I'm working on a similar outfit with an Elmo theme and three St Patty outfits for the family I make them for each year


I'm sorry you have been sick! It seems like something has been going around our house since October or so. I know how discouraging it can be!  

That outfit is so cute!!!


billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just had to post this picture of Daniel and the radiation doggie - peetey!! how big is that dog!!!! Daniel loves him though!! Ugh - for those of you with experience, when will his hair grow back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fundraising efforts continue to go well - if you check his website you will see we are almost there !! YAY!!!


OH MY!! That is a BIG dog!!!

Can you post the link to Daniel's website again?



tinashaver said:


> So I thought about what to do for the ohana breakfast and this is what I am working on! this is my second applique I am kinda proud of myself! Its not great but its not bad! let me know what you think and if you have any suggestions!


I love it!!  You did a great job! 



MouseTriper said:


> A friend of mine asked me to make some "Elmo" pants for her son's 2nd birthday and this is what I came up with.  I made the Elmo's out of some really cool fuzzy red material that totally sheds all over the place when cut. Haha.  It makes for a very cool looking Elmo though.  To make the pants kinda funky and different, I made a big Elmo and appliqued it to the "butt" of the pants... There is also a smaller Elmo on the right leg in front.  My friend loved them but not as much as her son did...hahaha.
> 
> Here is her little guy and yes, she gave me permission to share his pictures!!



Beth those pants are too stinkin cute!!!! I bet he loves them!!! What a nice friend you are!!

WEll, I just finished Arminda's Father Daughter dance dress. It needs a sash, and I'm really hoping it fits her when she tries it on in the morning! If not, we do have a backup dress! I'll post pictures tomorrow night.


----------



## teresajoy

Hey guys, I'm really worried about Becca tonight. I don't like the sound of this clot they found in her arm, and she is having some other bleeding problems. Here is the link to their website: http://schtabs.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=1600  I think that will take you to the right page.


----------



## PrincessKell

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just had to post this picture of Daniel and the radiation doggie - peetey!! how big is that dog!!!! Daniel loves him though!! Ugh - for those of you with experience, when will his hair grow back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fundraising efforts continue to go well - if you check his website you will see we are almost there !! YAY!!!



Look how great that picture is! and whole smokes that is a giant dog! haha 



tinashaver said:


> So I thought about what to do for the ohana breakfast and this is what I am working on! this is my second applique I am kinda proud of myself! Its not great but its not bad! let me know what you think and if you have any suggestions!



Good thing the Peach is sleepin or she would want me to make that! That is fabulous! We love Stitch in this house!!



MouseTriper said:


> A friend of mine asked me to make some "Elmo" pants for her son's 2nd birthday and this is what I came up with.  I made the Elmo's out of some really cool fuzzy red material that totally sheds all over the place when cut. Haha.  It makes for a very cool looking Elmo though.  To make the pants kinda funky and different, I made a big Elmo and appliqued it to the "butt" of the pants... There is also a smaller Elmo on the right leg in front.  My friend loved them but not as much as her son did...hahaha.
> 
> Here is her little guy and yes, she gave me permission to share his pictures!!



hehhe its fuzzy butt. I used to have a cat and that was his name! haha I love the furry fabric for Elmo, very clever. Love the pants!


----------



## *Toadstool*

MouseTriper said:


> A friend of mine asked me to make some "Elmo" pants for her son's 2nd birthday and this is what I came up with.  I made the Elmo's out of some really cool fuzzy red material that totally sheds all over the place when cut. Haha.  It makes for a very cool looking Elmo though.  To make the pants kinda funky and different, I made a big Elmo and appliqued it to the "butt" of the pants... There is also a smaller Elmo on the right leg in front.  My friend loved them but not as much as her son did...hahaha.
> 
> Here is her little guy and yes, she gave me permission to share his pictures!!


How fun!!!
I'm guessing you used that minky fur? I think that is what it was called. I can't remember. I used the pink for Hannah's bunny costume. I am still finding it on pieces of fabric. It gets EVERYWHERE!!!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

teresajoy said:


> Hey guys, I'm really worried about Becca tonight. I don't like the sound of this clot they found in her arm, and she is having some other bleeding problems. Here is the link to their website: http://schtabs.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=1600  I think that will take you to the right page.



Those images broke my heart. I don't think I was prepared for that. 
She is definitely in my prayers. How sad that she can't even have popsicles!
Hope you are doing well, Teresa. Miss seeing your posts!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I am saying a prayer for Becca   Seeing her pictures reminds me of my sister Jessica. She passed away 4-17-2003.


----------



## minnie2

Tinka_Belle said:


> Nikki is too funny. I wish I could get my model to do creative poses for me. Cute skirt too.


Thank you!



teresajoy said:


> :
> I've been reading, but I've been feeling fairly horrible for the past week or so, so I haven't commented much. Thanks for missing me!
> 
> 
> 
> Marlo, that is adorable!!! Is it Carla's skirt pattern?


Sorry you have been feeling so lousy.  Feel better! 

Yes it is Carla's pattern.  I love that pattern!!!!!!
I wonder if it can be done with knit material???



spongemommie05 said:


> just a drive by post I am struggling so hard right now with Life Now it seems that Khrystian my oldest will have to be held back in 6th grade for another year He is struggling so hard in school and his memory retention is behind so much,
> Plus it does not help that we have no idea what we will be doing after June Or where we will be and he is stressing about that .. My Dh still has no job and it has been 5 months now ...
> I am asking for as many prayers as possible My life is just one pain staking struggle after the other I know that there are those out there that need my Prayers more and i am so sorry to take up there's
> I start school on Tuesday to be a Esthetician and now i am afraid that this is gonna throw them through a loop even more .
> I am just at a loss and feel so bad for feeling this way when i know it could be so much worse Ya Know
> Camden has 100th Day of school tommorow and he wants me to sew something for him .. did somebody make a outfit for there kid for 100th day I can't remember and i did not see anything in the PB account ..
> Any ideas would be appreciated ...
> Thanks and so sorry for venting
> 
> BTW Love all the adorable things posted and the adorable pictures of the kids
> Love that lil girl with the tongue sticking out, Camden when he was a baby was nicknamed tongue i don't think i have one picture without his tongue hanging out...


Prayers said!  There is always enough prayers for EVERYONE!   
Good luck at esthetician school!  YOur friends are going to LOVE LOVE LOVE you!  My girlfriend is graduating from hers  in 9 days and I think sat I am getting a  fancy facial   I love when she needs to practice what she learned 



tinashaver said:


> This is really cute!
> 
> this is really cute I love her poses!


thanks!  She is a ham!  


fairygoodmother said:


> Just stopping by quickly...I've been so tired today, following last night's little trip to the ER.  As poohnpigletCA told her little,  "Auntie Darla accidentally got a little sick last night".
> 
> My facebook tells the story, but in a nutshell, I (accidentally) injected about 4x more insulin than I needed last night at dinner...ended up in the ER to monitor blood sugar levels...came home after about 4 hours...have had no insulin today...and am exhausted from running high blood sugar all day.
> 
> HOWEVER, yesterday before all this occurred, I finished this for a friend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a tie in the back to cinch the waist a little.  No pattern...just strips and a bodice
> 
> That's it.  Back to bed for me.  Maybe tomorrow I'll be able to finish Fancy Nancy and the 10 matching crayon roll-ups for someone's birthday party.


OMG Please take care of your self!  
The out fit is adorable!



mickimousemama said:


> I guess I will make a quick post, I haven't been on the DIS in quite some time but sat here until 4 am reading this entire thread  it just gets soooo adicting   So anyhow, I haven't really done much sewing since Christmas.  Everyone here has had an awful virus since New Years we have not had more then a 1 days span of everyone being healthy
> 
> Anywho, here is the Valentine outfit I made for Ellee, no pattern, just strips   I was pretty proud, did my first ever aplique and button hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I'm working on a similar outfit with an Elmo theme and three St Patty outfits for the family I make them for each year


Really cute!  



my*2*angels said:


> She looks fantastic in that outfit!!!  Great job on the skirt!


Thank you



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just had to post this picture of Daniel and the radiation doggie - peetey!! how big is that dog!!!! Daniel loves him though!! Ugh - for those of you with experience, when will his hair grow back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fundraising efforts continue to go well - if you check his website you will see we are almost there !! YAY!!!


 Looks how cute he is!  He looks so wonderful after everything he has been through!
I love that puppy!  looks like he is a ham!  I love big doggies.  I always thought my Rocky(rip) would be a good dog to help sick patients but he was so big I was afraid he would scare some one.  All he ever wanted to do was kiss any kid he saw!  



tinashaver said:


> So I thought about what to do for the ohana breakfast and this is what I am working on! this is my second applique I am kinda proud of myself! Its not great but its not bad! let me know what you think and if you have any suggestions!


Great job!  I think I may try a stitch applique!  Kyle loves him!  



*Toadstool* said:


> Love the skirt! I need to tackle one of those.


They are actually kind of fun to watch come together just be careful to fallow the directions!  I made my niece which I posted a few days ago and I was so careful to fallow the direction and it was a breeze.  SO of course I felt all confident and would just go on autopilot and well my seem ripper wanted to come out and play A LOT making Nikki's!  



MouseTriper said:


> A friend of mine asked me to make some "Elmo" pants for her son's 2nd birthday and this is what I came up with.  I made the Elmo's out of some really cool fuzzy red material that totally sheds all over the place when cut. Haha.  It makes for a very cool looking Elmo though.  To make the pants kinda funky and different, I made a big Elmo and appliqued it to the "butt" of the pants... There is also a smaller Elmo on the right leg in front.  My friend loved them but not as much as her son did...hahaha.
> 
> Here is her little guy and yes, she gave me permission to share his pictures!!


those are so cute!  Nikki LOVED Elmo!

 I think today I am gong to run to Hancocks ...  Some one posted this Tink outfit and now I must have that material!!!!!  

Also I hate to ask for prayers too but George had a blockage in his fake colon over the past few days.  Well the blockage seems to have passed but he is still in pain and something isn't right.  He is worried it is either pouchitis or his colon ( or lack there of) is kinked.  If it is kinked I fear he might need surgery again.


----------



## Stephres

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just had to post this picture of Daniel and the radiation doggie - peetey!! how big is that dog!!!! Daniel loves him though!! Ugh - for those of you with experience, when will his hair grow back?



Love the picture of Daniel and his horse! That is one big dog.

Lindsey's hair didn't grow back until she finished the heavy duty chemo and was just on the maintenance chemo. But then she had to stop due to problems with her liver and when she started back up again it started to fall out again. So it could be a while with no hair.



tinashaver said:


>



Cute Stitch: great job!



MouseTriper said:


>



That is so cute: I love the elmo on the butt!

Prayers are going out to Tracie, Misty and Becca and the families!


----------



## CastleCreations

teresajoy said:


> Hey guys, I'm really worried about Becca tonight. I don't like the sound of this clot they found in her arm, and she is having some other bleeding problems. Here is the link to their website: http://schtabs.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=1600  I think that will take you to the right page.



Poor little Becca....We are all praying for her and her family


----------



## my*2*angels

For all who are needing prayers, I am sending them your way!


----------



## Stephres

Very bad news: my computer died. I unplugged it to vaccuum and when I plugged it back in nothing happens. No light, no power, nothing. I don't know if I should take it in or if it's worth it to fix it. 

Anyway, I finished the Marieke with Megan's Hello Kitty machine. It kind of made the buttonholes wonky but otherwise it worked just fine.

I really love this pattern, but I have to agree with Aimee, it is much too short. I added two inches and a ruffle. I found this fabric at JoAnn's; it is very sparkly!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

tinashaver said:


> So I thought about what to do for the ohana breakfast and this is what I am working on! this is my second applique I am kinda proud of myself! Its not great but its not bad! let me know what you think and if you have any suggestions!



I love it, and the fabric!  Can you tell me where you bought the red/white flower fabric?  I would love to find me some of those to make dd something for Ohana breakfast.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I am saying a prayer for Becca   Seeing her pictures reminds me of my sister Jessica. She passed away 4-17-2003.



I am so sorry about your sister.



teresajoy said:


> Hey guys, I'm really worried about Becca tonight. I don't like the sound of this clot they found in her arm, and she is having some other bleeding problems. Here is the link to their website: http://schtabs.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=1600  I think that will take you to the right page.



Sending prayers for Becca and her family.  Looking at those pictures just breaks my heart...


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Stephres said:


> Very bad news: my computer died. I unplugged it to vaccuum and when I plugged it back in nothing happens. No light, no power, nothing. I don't know if I should take it in or if it's worth it to fix it.
> 
> Anyway, I finished the Marieke with Megan's Hello Kitty machine. It kind of made the buttonholes wonky but otherwise it worked just fine.
> 
> I really love this pattern, but I have to agree with Aimee, it is much too short. I added two inches and a ruffle. I found this fabric at JoAnn's; it is very sparkly!



sorry to hear about your computer.
This is the fabric Megan picked out for her St Patty's dress!! I have it all washed and ready to cut. I think I'm going to do a simply sweet with it and then i'll have to either add a turtle neck or a dress underneath


----------



## Stephres

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> sorry to hear about your computer.
> This is the fabric Megan picked out for her St Patty's dress!! I have it all washed and ready to cut. I think I'm going to do a simply sweet with it and then i'll have to either add a turtle neck or a dress underneath



Hee, the Megans think alike!  It will be great!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Okay I have a question about the Simply Sweet

I can't remember who posted the other Fairy Tale fabric outfit- you did a halter style, with 2 layers in the skirt.

How should I go about doing this technique? Do I simply lay the 2 fabrics together and gather like I would a ruffle? Normally if I am attaching a skirt to a bodice I just do 2 running stitches and tug to gather. If Im doing a ruffle- and more gathering is required I do cording and a zig zag stitch, otherwise I find the thread breaks with the first technique.

Would that be the right way to do a double layered skirt?

Am I making sense or talking in circles???

BY the way WENDY- I love the picture of Daniel and the dog- what a fabulous dog and Daniel looks like he enjoys his company!
Years ago I trained one of my labs and we were registered with TDI- but I never really did much with her after I did all the testing and paid the registration fee!


----------



## Tink561

MouseTriper said:


> A friend of mine asked me to make some "Elmo" pants for her son's 2nd birthday and this is what I came up with.  I made the Elmo's out of some really cool fuzzy red material that totally sheds all over the place when cut. Haha.  It makes for a very cool looking Elmo though.  To make the pants kinda funky and different, I made a big Elmo and appliqued it to the "butt" of the pants... There is also a smaller Elmo on the right leg in front.  My friend loved them but not as much as her son did...hahaha.
> 
> Here is her little guy and yes, she gave me permission to share his pictures!!



Those pants are adorable and the picture is gorgeous!


----------



## MouseTriper

teresajoy said:


> Beth those pants are too stinkin cute!!!! I bet he loves them!!! What a nice friend you are!!
> 
> WEll, I just finished Arminda's Father Daughter dance dress. It needs a sash, and I'm really hoping it fits her when she tries it on in the morning! If not, we do have a backup dress! I'll post pictures tomorrow night.


Thanks Teresa.  He really does love them, his mom told me he didn't want to take them off.  haha.  

Looking forward to seeing the pictures of Arminda's Father/Daughter dance dress!



teresajoy said:


> Hey guys, I'm really worried about Becca tonight. I don't like the sound of this clot they found in her arm, and she is having some other bleeding problems. Here is the link to their website: http://schtabs.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=1600  I think that will take you to the right page.


Awww, I am praying for her!!!



PrincessKell said:


> hehhe its fuzzy butt. I used to have a cat and that was his name! haha I love the furry fabric for Elmo, very clever. Love the pants!


Hehehe....your "fuzzy butt" cat.   Thank you so much!!!



*Toadstool* said:


> How fun!!!
> I'm guessing you used that minky fur? I think that is what it was called. I can't remember. I used the pink for Hannah's bunny costume. I am still finding it on pieces of fabric. It gets EVERYWHERE!!!!


 I am not sure what it is called but YES the stuff went EVERYWHERE!!!!  However, I must say it is PERFECT for a furry Elmo!!! Hahaha.



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I am saying a prayer for Becca   Seeing her pictures reminds me of my sister Jessica. She passed away 4-17-2003.


 Aww I am so sorry about your sister!!  Hugs to ya!!



minnie2 said:


> those are so cute!  Nikki LOVED Elmo!I


Thank you!!  I think my little guy might be an Elmo fan too...I might have to make another pair.  Hahaha



Stephres said:


> That is so cute: I love the elmo on the butt!


 Thanks Steph....the Elmo on the butt just cracks me up!!!   



Stephres said:


> Very bad news: my computer died. I unplugged it to vaccuum and when I plugged it back in nothing happens. No light, no power, nothing. I don't know if I should take it in or if it's worth it to fix it.
> 
> Anyway, I finished the Marieke with Megan's Hello Kitty machine. It kind of made the buttonholes wonky but otherwise it worked just fine.
> 
> I really love this pattern, but I have to agree with Aimee, it is much too short. I added two inches and a ruffle. I found this fabric at JoAnn's; it is very sparkly!


  Aww sorry about your computer.  I need a new one myself.  I am still using my dh's laptop....ugh.

Love Megan's new dress!!



Tink561 said:


> Those pants are adorable and the picture is gorgeous!


 Awwww thank you so much!!!!  He is such a little ham and so stinkin' cute!!


----------



## tinashaver

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I love it, and the fabric!  Can you tell me where you bought the red/white flower fabric?  I would love to find me some of those to make dd something for Ohana breakfast.


thank you I found it at Joann's.


----------



## kstgelais4

jeniamt said:


> Thanks for everyone's creative help!  I'm off to Joanne's to get more of the black swirl.  I'm also going to buy the Singer Serger they sell (its on sale for $249).    Does anyone own it?  Would love some feedback.  Based on the online reviews, either people love it or hate it.  My birthday is next week and I'm buying it for myself!  DH will claim its from him... he kept beating around the bush that he was going to get me a serger but it won't happen unless I go get it.


I have that serger. It is nothing fancy, but it works fine. You can get it cheaper at WalMart though.



Stephres said:


> Very bad news: my computer died. I unplugged it to vaccuum and when I plugged it back in nothing happens. No light, no power, nothing. I don't know if I should take it in or if it's worth it to fix it.
> 
> Anyway, I finished the Marieke with Megan's Hello Kitty machine. It kind of made the buttonholes wonky but otherwise it worked just fine.
> 
> I really love this pattern, but I have to agree with Aimee, it is much too short. I added two inches and a ruffle. I found this fabric at JoAnn's; it is very sparkly!


Did your computer die or your machine? Anyway, I'm sorry. It always sucks when something you need dies.


----------



## Stephres

kstgelais4 said:


> Did your computer die or your machine? Anyway, I'm sorry. It always sucks when something you need dies.



 Oh goodness, I am a goof! Yes, my computer did die but I got a new one. Then yesterday my sewing machine died! I have not had luck with electronic equipment as of late. 

So I should I try to get it fixed or get a new one (maybe one that does embroidery)? I am askeered to learn new things!


----------



## mrsmiller

First of all ... My PRAYERS FOR ALL THAT NEED THEM...  Spongie: sometimes blows come to you and it feels like they will never stop but it will get better 

Teresa and Heather : Hope you guys are Ok,  

Glad Daniels is doing better ( what is the website again?) and even though I do not longer follow up with Becca (it is too hard for me  I do pray that she will recover soon but I know it will take a while for her recovery)

Beth : those Elmo jeans are too, too cute DO YOU MIND SHARING HOW YOU DID IT? BTW : I  pray  daily for you and your son!! 

OK: I NEED ADVISE!!!!

I am not a color kind of person ...as a matter of fact you come to my closet and will only find black and maybe one or two pieces (shirts) white

so to me it is really hard to find a balance and coordinate colors, I am working on this feliz and have not finished it because I do not know if is OK
first I do not know if the ruffles in the back work together or look too busy
(of course my husband says it does not work!!!!  ) and I ran out of the fabric I used for the inner dress so I am debating whether to use a premade ruffle or use the top fabric for the ruffle

here is the dress with the  eyelet ruffle it is about 2" width





front ( still not decided if I will use the ruffles for the straps too)





back ruffles





thinking of using the top fabric for the ruffles










what do you think??

please help

all of these  insecurities are preventing me from finishing the dress!!!


Linnette


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Stephres said:


> Oh goodness, I am a goof! Yes, my computer did die but I got a new one. Then yesterday my sewing machine died! I have not had luck with electronic equipment as of late.
> 
> So I should I try to get it fixed or get a new one (maybe one that does embroidery)? I am askeered to learn new things!



Get a new one!! LOL..I love Megan's St. Patty's day outfit...I have the Marieke pattern, but have not try it.  It is sitting on my shelf collecting dust.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

mrsmiller said:


> here is the dress with the  eyelet ruffle it is about 2" width
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it...leave the ruffles alone.  They look GORGEOUS!!!  Men don't know (aside from Tom of course  )


----------



## Clutterbug

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Hey Disboutiquers...don't forget to come check out all the TRs with pics of our meet!!
> 
> Heather's- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2096482
> 
> Mine- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2091517
> 
> Cathy's- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2090885
> 
> Jessica's- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2092349
> 
> Jeanne's- http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2101044



Thanks for posting this!  I found a couple of them, but not all the ones you listed.  At some point this weekend I hope to catch up on this thread and check out all of your TRs.


----------



## 2cutekidz

mrsmiller said:


> OK: I NEED ADVISE!!!!
> 
> I am not a color kind of person ...as a matter of fact you come to my closet and will only find black and maybe one or two pieces (shirts) white
> 
> so to me it is really hard to find a balance and coordinate colors, I am working on this feliz and have not finished it because I do not know if is OK
> first I do not know if the ruffles in the back work together or look too busy
> (of course my husband says it does not work!!!!  ) and I ran out of the fabric I used for the inner dress so I am debating whether to use a premade ruffle or use the top fabric for the ruffle
> 
> here is the dress with the  eyelet ruffle it is about 2" width
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front ( still not decided if I will use the ruffles for the straps too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back ruffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinking of using the top fabric for the ruffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think??
> 
> please help
> 
> all of these  insecurities are preventing me from finishing the dress!!!
> 
> 
> Linnette



LOVE it!! The ruffles in the back look fabulous and the eyelet ruffle is perfect.  I like it on the straps too.


----------



## danicaw

Wow! you guys were busy yesterday! 
Love the new stuff posted and all the fun St. Pattys day stuff!

I was at Sew Expo yesterday and had a great time.
We left at 6:30 am and got back about 6:30 pm.... it is about a 90 min drive down.... but it was a long day, boy did my feet hurt last night. Next year I wear Disney World approved shoes... not cute new clogs 

I found a lot of seriously cute fabric... the prices were not great... the average price per yard was about $9. Fat Quarters ran anywhere from 4.50 to $1 each when you buy 20. But the cheaper ones weren't the super cute stuff. So, yes I spent more than I was hoping for, but I am pleased with the things I bought.
I told the friends I went with that I came home with pieces for several projects but not enough to finish any of them... cute  But I will get better prices for the basic stuff at home, so that's ok. 
I loved the sweatshirt conversion seminar I went to and when I get all my other projects finished I will attempt one for myself 
I'll try to post pics of the fabric and patterns later today.


----------



## danicaw

mrsmiller said:


> here is the dress with the  eyelet ruffle it is about 2" width
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front ( still not decided if I will use the ruffles for the straps too)



LOVE IT! Wow the Feliz looks great in a Hawaiian print.....great job! 
I love the eyelet ruffles! 
Ooo and soo cute on the sleeves too!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Recently there was a lot of discussion about ironing, and what are children wear.  I will say that I am a clothes horse when it comes to my daughter.  We have 10 pettiskirts, boutique smocked clothing, custom clothing...well it's endless and TONS of money spent.  However I just thought I'd show you what her father let her wear to the park recently.











I then asked her to give me a "pose" so all of my friends on the computer could see how pretty she looked.  This is what I got....







And this is the reason why none of it really matters!  She was so proud of her colorful outfit.  The best part of the ensemble ( in my opinion) is the black tights with red christmas ribbons on the sides.  Priceless really!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

mrsmiller said:


> front ( still not decided if I will use the ruffles for the straps too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back ruffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinking of using the top fabric for the ruffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think??
> 
> please help
> 
> all of these  insecurities are preventing me from finishing the dress!!!
> 
> 
> Linnette



Linnette, I really like all of the ruffles in the back!  So beautiful and feminine!  I love the idea of the eyelet ruffle along the bottom, and think you should add it to the straps as well.  Eyelet and the print go together very nicely!


----------



## teresajoy

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I am saying a prayer for Becca   Seeing her pictures reminds me of my sister Jessica. She passed away 4-17-2003.



I'm so sorry about your sister.   Thank you so much for sharing her pictures with us.  I can only imagine the pain that would come from losing your sister. It must be like part of you is just missing.   


minnie2 said:


> Also I hate to ask for prayers too but George had a blockage in his fake colon over the past few days.  Well the blockage seems to have passed but he is still in pain and something isn't right.  He is worried it is either pouchitis or his colon ( or lack there of) is kinked.  If it is kinked I fear he might need surgery again.



Marlo, I hope George will be ok and not need surgery.  



Stephres said:


>


I love sparkle!!! so cute! 


mrsmiller said:


> front ( still not decided if I will use the ruffles for the straps too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back ruffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think??
> 
> please help
> 
> all of these  insecurities are preventing me from finishing the dress!!!
> 
> 
> Linnette




Linnette, I know it's hard for you to hear about Becca, thank you for praying for her.  

Everyone else, I'm sorry I didn't warn you all about the pictures. I have seen them so many times, I didnt' think how shocking they would be to people who weren't prepared.  

Linnette, the ruffles down the back look gorgeous!! And, I think I like the eyelet ruffle best on the bottom. I say leave the ruffle on the sleeves too.


----------



## teresajoy

Camping Griswalds said:


> Recently there was a lot of discussion about ironing, and what are children wear.  I will say that I am a clothes horse when it comes to my daughter.  We have 10 pettiskirts, boutique smocked clothing, custom clothing...well it's endless and TONS of money spent.  However I just thought I'd show you what her father let her wear to the park recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then asked her to give me a "pose" so all of my friends on the computer could see how pretty she looked.  This is what I got....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the reason why none of it really matters!  She was so proud of her colorful outfit.  The best part of the ensemble ( in my opinion) is the black tights with red christmas ribbons on the sides.  Priceless really!



I was going to start pouting, because I was promised pictures, but then I post and there they were! 

I LOVE that she dressed like that AND your husband took her out of the house in it!!! You gotta love it!!! I really like the tights too, it adds just the right touch!!!! And, this just goes to show, it doesn't matter WHAT she wears, she is always adorable!!! 

But, seriously, when did she turn into a little girl? I always think of her as a preschooler, but look at her! She's growing up! 

Now, where are the pictures of Ben at his winter formal? (I see that is what your album is called!)


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Camping Griswalds said:


> Recently there was a lot of discussion about ironing, and what are children wear.  I will say that I am a clothes horse when it comes to my daughter.  We have 10 pettiskirts, boutique smocked clothing, custom clothing...well it's endless and TONS of money spent.  However I just thought I'd show you what her father let her wear to the park recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then asked her to give me a "pose" so all of my friends on the computer could see how pretty she looked.  This is what I got....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the reason why none of it really matters!  She was so proud of her colorful outfit.  The best part of the ensemble ( in my opinion) is the black tights with red christmas ribbons on the sides.  Priceless really!


She looks so warm and happy. She is such a cutie.


----------



## minnie2

Stephres said:


> Very bad news: my computer died. I unplugged it to vaccuum and when I plugged it back in nothing happens. No light, no power, nothing. I don't know if I should take it in or if it's worth it to fix it.
> 
> Anyway, I finished the Marieke with Megan's Hello Kitty machine. It kind of made the buttonholes wonky but otherwise it worked just fine.
> 
> I really love this pattern, but I have to agree with Aimee, it is much too short. I added two inches and a ruffle. I found this fabric at JoAnn's; it is very sparkly!


looks howcut eMegan is1  Love the outfit



Stephres said:


> Oh goodness, I am a goof! Yes, my computer did die but I got a new one. Then yesterday my sewing machine died! I have not had luck with electronic equipment as of late.
> 
> So I should I try to get it fixed or get a new one (maybe one that does embroidery)? I am askeered to learn new things!


get a new one!



mrsmiller said:


> First of all ... My PRAYERS FOR ALL THAT NEED THEM...  Spongie: sometimes blows come to you and it feels like they will never stop but it will get better
> 
> Teresa and Heather : Hope you guys are Ok,
> 
> Glad Daniels is doing better ( what is the website again?) and even though I do not longer follow up with Becca (it is too hard for me  I do pray that she will recover soon but I know it will take a while for her recovery)
> 
> Beth : those Elmo jeans are too, too cute DO YOU MIND SHARING HOW YOU DID IT? BTW : I  pray  daily for you and your son!!
> 
> OK: I NEED ADVISE!!!!
> 
> I am not a color kind of person ...as a matter of fact you come to my closet and will only find black and maybe one or two pieces (shirts) white
> 
> so to me it is really hard to find a balance and coordinate colors, I am working on this feliz and have not finished it because I do not know if is OK
> first I do not know if the ruffles in the back work together or look too busy
> (of course my husband says it does not work!!!!  ) and I ran out of the fabric I used for the inner dress so I am debating whether to use a premade ruffle or use the top fabric for the ruffle
> 
> here is the dress with the  eyelet ruffle it is about 2" width
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front ( still not decided if I will use the ruffles for the straps too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back ruffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinking of using the top fabric for the ruffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think??
> 
> please help
> all of these  insecurities are preventing me from finishing the dress!!!
> 
> 
> Linnette


it looks perfect!  I love the ruffles and the eyelet ruffle!



Camping Griswalds said:


> Recently there was a lot of discussion about ironing, and what are children wear.  I will say that I am a clothes horse when it comes to my daughter.  We have 10 pettiskirts, boutique smocked clothing, custom clothing...well it's endless and TONS of money spent.  However I just thought I'd show you what her father let her wear to the park recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then asked her to give me a "pose" so all of my friends on the computer could see how pretty she looked.  This is what I got....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the reason why none of it really matters!  She was so proud of her colorful outfit.  The best part of the ensemble ( in my opinion) is the black tights with red christmas ribbons on the sides.  Priceless really!


that is greaT!



teresajoy said:


> Marlo, I hope George will be ok and not need surgery.


thank you.  I actually convinced him to leave early and go to the ER.  I called the specialist and they can't see hime for 3 weeks so they said go to the er 

The fact he left work early to do this is huge!!!!!  He says it is over kill but if he is doing it it must be worse then he lets on.

 So after iI get the kids from school my girlfriend will watch them while we have a nice afternoon at the er


----------



## Camping Griswalds

teresajoy said:


> I was going to start pouting, because I was promised pictures, but then I post and there they were!
> 
> I LOVE that she dressed like that AND your husband took her out of the house in it!!! You gotta love it!!! I really like the tights too, it adds just the right touch!!!! And, this just goes to show, it doesn't matter WHAT she wears, she is always adorable!!!
> 
> But, seriously, when did she turn into a little girl? I always think of her as a preschooler, but look at her! She's growing up!
> 
> Now, where are the pictures of Ben at his winter formal? (I see that is what your album is called!)



WEll because you asked......

The boys in Ben's class now have this new thing...they try to "out do" each other with silly sportcoats.  Believe it or not, they are required to wear a sportcoat and tie to the dances and the sports awards.  Anyway, Ben and I went to the local good will store and found this beauty.  It is a wide whale cordory that is a dark yellow.  It has wooden buttons.  TONS of them. The tie is seriously hideous, and about 6-7 inches wide at the bottom.  Anyway, this is what he wore.  He was the big hit with all of his buddies.  He said most of the male chaperones came up and said, "The sad thing is, I had a suit like that." I paid a whopping 12 dollars for it.  His headmaster said to Ben, "Well that may be the best way anyone has pushed the dress code in a long long time.  I can't argue with a 3 piece suit!"
















This green linen sportcoat was 3 bucks.  I'm sure this will be well used in many St.Pattys celebrations in his future as well.  It has nasty huge white buttons.  And yes, that striped shirt is supposed to make it even louder.  It's a Brooks Brothers shirt.  Amazing what happens to good clothes when paired with bad coats!






These are not great pics of him.  He was "in a hurry" like he is most days anymore.  He has some of the prettiest blue eyes.  Worst thing about blue eyes is the "red eye" in pictures.


----------



## minnie2

Camping Griswalds said:


> WEll because you asked......
> 
> The boys in Ben's class now have this new thing...they try to "out do" each other with silly sportcoats.  Believe it or not, they are required to wear a sportcoat and tie to the dances and the sports awards.  Anyway, Ben and I went to the local good will store and found this beauty.  It is a wide whale cordory that is a dark yellow.  It has wooden buttons.  TONS of them. The tie is seriously hideous, and about 6-7 inches wide at the bottom.  Anyway, this is what he wore.  He was the big hit with all of his buddies.  He said most of the male chaperones came up and said, "The sad thing is, I had a suit like that." I paid a whopping 12 dollars for it.  His headmaster said to Ben, "Well that may be the best way anyone has pushed the dress code in a long long time.  I can't argue with a 3 piece suit!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This green linen sportcoat was 3 bucks.  I'm sure this will be well used in many St.Pattys celebrations in his future as well.  It has nasty huge white buttons.  And yes, that striped shirt is supposed to make it even louder.  It's a Brooks Brothers shirt.  Amazing what happens to good clothes when paired with bad coats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are not great pics of him.  He was "in a hurry" like he is most days anymore.  He has some of the prettiest blue eyes.  Worst thing about blue eyes is the "red eye" in pictures.


What a handsome young man! The suits are a hoot!


----------



## mrsklamc

Linnette, that dress is absolutely gorgeous. I forget if that's the vida or the feliz but it's beautiful.

Love the pink hawaiian fabric too!


----------



## kstgelais4

danicaw said:


> Wow! you guys were busy yesterday!
> Love the new stuff posted and all the fun St. Pattys day stuff!
> 
> I was at Sew Expo yesterday and had a great time.
> We left at 6:30 am and got back about 6:30 pm.... it is about a 90 min drive down.... but it was a long day, boy did my feet hurt last night. Next year I wear Disney World approved shoes... not cute new clogs
> 
> I found a lot of seriously cute fabric... the prices were not great... the average price per yard was about $9. Fat Quarters ran anywhere from 4.50 to $1 each when you buy 20. But the cheaper ones weren't the super cute stuff. So, yes I spent more than I was hoping for, but I am pleased with the things I bought.
> I told the friends I went with that I came home with pieces for several projects but not enough to finish any of them... cute  But I will get better prices for the basic stuff at home, so that's ok.
> I loved the sweatshirt conversion seminar I went to and when I get all my other projects finished I will attempt one for myself
> I'll try to post pics of the fabric and patterns later today.



We want pics! We want pics!!!
You have to show us all the goodies you got!


STEPHRES:
I was LOL at your post, because I couldn't quite figure out why you would have to use Meghan's sewing machine if your computer broke.  
And if you want my opinion (which I am warning you is seriously practical and frugal) I would take your machine to the repair shop and have them quote you how much it would cost to fix and go from there. I love my simple machines. They do the job, and I can get almost any look I want with them even though they are ancient and base models. I know I am wicked boring.


----------



## teresajoy

minnie2 said:


> thank you.  I actually convinced him to leave early and go to the ER.  I called the specialist and they can't see hime for 3 weeks so they said go to the er
> 
> The fact he left work early to do this is huge!!!!!  He says it is over kill but if he is doing it it must be worse then he lets on.
> 
> So after iI get the kids from school my girlfriend will watch them while we have a nice afternoon at the er


Please keep us updated when you can.    



Camping Griswalds said:


> WEll because you asked......
> 
> The boys in Ben's class now have this new thing...they try to "out do" each other with silly sportcoats.  Believe it or not, they are required to wear a sportcoat and tie to the dances and the sports awards.  Anyway, Ben and I went to the local good will store and found this beauty.  It is a wide whale cordory that is a dark yellow.  It has wooden buttons.  TONS of them. The tie is seriously hideous, and about 6-7 inches wide at the bottom.  Anyway, this is what he wore.  He was the big hit with all of his buddies.  He said most of the male chaperones came up and said, "The sad thing is, I had a suit like that." I paid a whopping 12 dollars for it.  His headmaster said to Ben, "Well that may be the best way anyone has pushed the dress code in a long long time.  I can't argue with a 3 piece suit!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This green linen sportcoat was 3 bucks.  I'm sure this will be well used in many St.Pattys celebrations in his future as well.  It has nasty huge white buttons.  And yes, that striped shirt is supposed to make it even louder.  It's a Brooks Brothers shirt.  Amazing what happens to good clothes when paired with bad coats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are not great pics of him.  He was "in a hurry" like he is most days anymore.  He has some of the prettiest blue eyes.  Worst thing about blue eyes is the "red eye" in pictures.



Oh my goodness Maureen!!! I was eating a piece of beef jerky when I scrolled down to these pictures and almost choked to death when I started laughing so hard!!!!! I love it!!! 

I am pretty sure our Dad had that first corduroy suit but in a slightly darker brown color!!! Oh Wow!! 

Did you feel very Napoleon Dyanamiteish going to Goodwill for these suits???

And, that second one!!!      Brian had a hideous green leisure suit he wore to his prom, but it was 100% polyester, the really polyestery polyester! That is great! He looks like he was having a lot of fun with it!!! He has the best smile!!!  You have the best looking kids! Ok, where's Jackson? Doesn't he wear silly outfits?


----------



## mrsmiller

thank you all for helping me decide (the eyelet it is!!)

NOW ....the funny note:

I had no idea it was a hawaiian print!!!!!!!!

         

When somebody posted about the print(i think it was danicaw) I put on my glasses and there it was the word aloha (tiny) in the print!!!!!!!
 Now I am having issues with the print!!!!  How could I missed it!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


WENDY: is the fabric OK???????????? I really did not notice the "theme" I am waiting to hear from you to finish the dress!!!


Linnette


----------



## Camping Griswalds

teresajoy said:


> Please keep us updated when you can.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness Maureen!!! I was eating a piece of beef jerky when I scrolled down to these pictures and almost choked to death when I started laughing so hard!!!!! I love it!!!
> 
> I am pretty sure our Dad had that first corduroy suit but in a slightly darker brown color!!! Oh Wow!!
> 
> Did you feel very Napoleon Dyanamiteish going to Goodwill for these suits???
> 
> And, that second one!!!      Brian had a hideous green leisure suit he wore to his prom, but it was 100% polyester, the really polyestery polyester! That is great! He looks like he was having a lot of fun with it!!! He has the best smile!!!  You have the best looking kids! Ok, where's Jackson? Doesn't he wear silly outfits?



Yeah I think Napoleon Dynamite must have started the whole thing with these guys.  The girls still look beautiful.  Makes for interresting photos.  Ben said that the "mom" chaperones teased him about the suits, but the men were definately more "OMG"  

I have no pics of Jackson today...bad momma!  It's the middle child thing...not really..he does not like his picture taken most days.  I'll have to go pull one up so I don't feel bad.


----------



## snubie

tinashaver said:


> So I thought about what to do for the ohana breakfast and this is what I am working on! this is my second applique I am kinda proud of myself! Its not great but its not bad! let me know what you think and if you have any suggestions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


You did a great job on this.



MouseTriper said:


>


So adorable.


----------



## teresajoy

Camping Griswalds said:


> Yeah I think Napoleon Dynamite must have started the whole thing with these guys.  The girls still look beautiful.  Makes for interresting photos.  Ben said that the "mom" chaperones teased him about the suits, but the men were definately more "OMG"
> 
> I have no pics of Jackson today...bad momma!  It's the middle child thing...not really..he does not like his picture taken most days.  I'll have to go pull one up so I don't feel bad.



I was wondering what the girls wore! 

Us poor middle children are always the neglected ones! So sad...


----------



## PrincessKell

Stephres said:


> Very bad news: my computer died. I unplugged it to vaccuum and when I plugged it back in nothing happens. No light, no power, nothing. I don't know if I should take it in or if it's worth it to fix it.
> 
> Anyway, I finished the Marieke with Megan's Hello Kitty machine. It kind of made the buttonholes wonky but otherwise it worked just fine.
> 
> I really love this pattern, but I have to agree with Aimee, it is much too short. I added two inches and a ruffle. I found this fabric at JoAnn's; it is very sparkly!



Love that. We almost got that fabric too. but she changed her mind like six times! hehehe I got what I wanted for her in the end.  If she sees that she will want another dress! 

HAHA I love that you finished it on the Hello Kitty Machine!



Camping Griswalds said:


> Recently there was a lot of discussion about ironing, and what are children wear.  I will say that I am a clothes horse when it comes to my daughter.  We have 10 pettiskirts, boutique smocked clothing, custom clothing...well it's endless and TONS of money spent.  However I just thought I'd show you what her father let her wear to the park recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then asked her to give me a "pose" so all of my friends on the computer could see how pretty she looked.  This is what I got....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the reason why none of it really matters!  She was so proud of her colorful outfit.  The best part of the ensemble ( in my opinion) is the black tights with red christmas ribbons on the sides.  Priceless really!



You know the funny thing is she looks very Lilly from Hannah Montana! Georgia would love that outfit. 



Camping Griswalds said:


> WEll because you asked......
> 
> The boys in Ben's class now have this new thing...they try to "out do" each other with silly sportcoats.  Believe it or not, they are required to wear a sportcoat and tie to the dances and the sports awards.  Anyway, Ben and I went to the local good will store and found this beauty.  It is a wide whale cordory that is a dark yellow.  It has wooden buttons.  TONS of them. The tie is seriously hideous, and about 6-7 inches wide at the bottom.  Anyway, this is what he wore.  He was the big hit with all of his buddies.  He said most of the male chaperones came up and said, "The sad thing is, I had a suit like that." I paid a whopping 12 dollars for it.  His headmaster said to Ben, "Well that may be the best way anyone has pushed the dress code in a long long time.  I can't argue with a 3 piece suit!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This green linen sportcoat was 3 bucks.  I'm sure this will be well used in many St.Pattys celebrations in his future as well.  It has nasty huge white buttons.  And yes, that striped shirt is supposed to make it even louder.  It's a Brooks Brothers shirt.  Amazing what happens to good clothes when paired with bad coats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are not great pics of him.  He was "in a hurry" like he is most days anymore.  He has some of the prettiest blue eyes.  Worst thing about blue eyes is the "red eye" in pictures.




   hehehe I SOOOO LOVE IT! That is classic. and just great.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just had to post this picture of Daniel and the radiation doggie - peetey!! how big is that dog!!!! Daniel loves him though!! Ugh - for those of you with experience, when will his hair grow back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fundraising efforts continue to go well - if you check his website you will see we are almost there !! YAY!!!


Look at that smile and oh my what a big dog! 


tinashaver said:


> So I thought about what to do for the ohana breakfast and this is what I am working on! this is my second applique I am kinda proud of myself! Its not great but its not bad! let me know what you think and if you have any suggestions!


I love it!  Stitch turned out great and the red fabric is beautiful.  Can you share your image of Stitch that you used?


*Toadstool* said:


> That is a pretty easy plate. It doesn't have a whole lot of smocking, so I think it would be a good design to start off with. I usually buy all of my smocking patterns from my local heirloom shop. I've bought from www.roxanesheirlooms.com before, but she is local as well. She does have alot of smocking patterns though. I would just go to one of the popular sites like www.thesmockingstore.com(I think) you can google for "smocking patterns" Then once you have it narrowed down to which pattern you want I'd google for that pattern to find the best price. I really like Chery Williams patterns. If you want a basic yoke dress she has a great one with alot of variations. Try to get one that has alot of sizes. Her patterns usually have that too. Collars Etc. is also very popular. Do you know if you have a local chapter of SAGA(Smocking Arts Guild of America)? You should check into it on their website and see. If you do I am sure one of the ladies in the guild would help you. A to Z of smocking is what I taught myself to smock from. Any questions I had were answered by my local heirloom shop owner too. It really helps if you have someone that knows some about smocking. I could go on forever about it! LOL!


Thank you for your help.  I think there is a shop near me.  I will have to go on a little shopping trip.


MouseTriper said:


> A friend of mine asked me to make some "Elmo" pants for her son's 2nd birthday and this is what I came up with.  I made the Elmo's out of some really cool fuzzy red material that totally sheds all over the place when cut. Haha.  It makes for a very cool looking Elmo though.  To make the pants kinda funky and different, I made a big Elmo and appliqued it to the "butt" of the pants... There is also a smaller Elmo on the right leg in front.  My friend loved them but not as much as her son did...hahaha.
> 
> Here is her little guy and yes, she gave me permission to share his pictures!!


How cute are those??


minnie2 said:


> Also I hate to ask for prayers too but George had a blockage in his fake colon over the past few days.  Well the blockage seems to have passed but he is still in pain and something isn't right.  He is worried it is either pouchitis or his colon ( or lack there of) is kinked.  If it is kinked I fear he might need surgery again.


Prayers for George.  


mrsmiller said:


> here is the dress with the  eyelet ruffle it is about 2" width
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front ( still not decided if I will use the ruffles for the straps too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back ruffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinking of using the top fabric for the ruffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think??
> 
> please help
> 
> all of these  insecurities are preventing me from finishing the dress!!!
> 
> 
> Linnette



I like the ruffles and the eyelet.  The pink fabric is really pretty.  I can't offer much help other than that as I am not good with colors either! The dress is really busy no matter what fabrics that are used.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

danicaw said:


> Wow! you guys were busy yesterday!
> Love the new stuff posted and all the fun St. Pattys day stuff!
> 
> I was at Sew Expo yesterday and had a great time.
> We left at 6:30 am and got back about 6:30 pm.... it is about a 90 min drive down.... but it was a long day, boy did my feet hurt last night. Next year I wear Disney World approved shoes... not cute new clogs
> 
> I found a lot of seriously cute fabric... the prices were not great... the average price per yard was about $9. Fat Quarters ran anywhere from 4.50 to $1 each when you buy 20. But the cheaper ones weren't the super cute stuff. So, yes I spent more than I was hoping for, but I am pleased with the things I bought.
> I told the friends I went with that I came home with pieces for several projects but not enough to finish any of them... cute  But I will get better prices for the basic stuff at home, so that's ok.
> I loved the sweatshirt conversion seminar I went to and when I get all my other projects finished I will attempt one for myself
> I'll try to post pics of the fabric and patterns later today.


That sounds like fun!


Camping Griswalds said:


> Recently there was a lot of discussion about ironing, and what are children wear.  I will say that I am a clothes horse when it comes to my daughter.  We have 10 pettiskirts, boutique smocked clothing, custom clothing...well it's endless and TONS of money spent.  However I just thought I'd show you what her father let her wear to the park recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then asked her to give me a "pose" so all of my friends on the computer could see how pretty she looked.  This is what I got....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the reason why none of it really matters!  She was so proud of her colorful outfit.  The best part of the ensemble ( in my opinion) is the black tights with red christmas ribbons on the sides.  Priceless really!


That looks like something my Abby would wear.


Camping Griswalds said:


> WEll because you asked......
> 
> The boys in Ben's class now have this new thing...they try to "out do" each other with silly sportcoats.  Believe it or not, they are required to wear a sportcoat and tie to the dances and the sports awards.  Anyway, Ben and I went to the local good will store and found this beauty.  It is a wide whale cordory that is a dark yellow.  It has wooden buttons.  TONS of them. The tie is seriously hideous, and about 6-7 inches wide at the bottom.  Anyway, this is what he wore.  He was the big hit with all of his buddies.  He said most of the male chaperones came up and said, "The sad thing is, I had a suit like that." I paid a whopping 12 dollars for it.  His headmaster said to Ben, "Well that may be the best way anyone has pushed the dress code in a long long time.  I can't argue with a 3 piece suit!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This green linen sportcoat was 3 bucks.  I'm sure this will be well used in many St.Pattys celebrations in his future as well.  It has nasty huge white buttons.  And yes, that striped shirt is supposed to make it even louder.  It's a Brooks Brothers shirt.  Amazing what happens to good clothes when paired with bad coats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are not great pics of him.  He was "in a hurry" like he is most days anymore.  He has some of the prettiest blue eyes.  Worst thing about blue eyes is the "red eye" in pictures.


That is so funny!  It is very "Napoleon Dynamite" and I think my Dad had a suit just like that first one!


mrsmiller said:


> thank you all for helping me decide (the eyelet it is!!)
> 
> NOW ....the funny note:
> 
> I had no idea it was a hawaiian print!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> When somebody posted about the print(i think it was danicaw) I put on my glasses and there it was the word aloha (tiny) in the print!!!!!!!
> Now I am having issues with the print!!!!  How could I missed it!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> WENDY: is the fabric OK???????????? I really did not notice the "theme" I am waiting to hear from you to finish the dress!!!
> 
> 
> Linnette


It looks perfect for a meal at 'Ohana!


----------



## PrincessKell

I have to share my goofy kid. I need to do something as I wait for my fabric to dry...

This is what I got last night when I said bring me your back pack please..









Doesn't it remind you of on Friends when Joey had the turkey on his head?! hahaha 

Then I found this at our local thrift store. (The shirt not the dog. haha) I dont know what to make with it yet though.









AND.... just because I CAN NOT wait to share when its completely done. I am gonna add rainbow to the bottom, and make the rainbow belt. Oh yeah and gather the skirt part. hahaha   Did I ever tell you how much I hate to gather!?! Im gonna make her a peasant shirt in green to go under today.


----------



## MouseTriper

mrsmiller said:


> Beth : those Elmo jeans are too, too cute DO YOU MIND SHARING HOW YOU DID IT? BTW : I  pray  daily for you and your son!!
> 
> OK: I NEED ADVISE!!!!
> 
> I am not a color kind of person ...as a matter of fact you come to my closet and will only find black and maybe one or two pieces (shirts) white
> 
> so to me it is really hard to find a balance and coordinate colors, I am working on this feliz and have not finished it because I do not know if is OK
> first I do not know if the ruffles in the back work together or look too busy
> (of course my husband says it does not work!!!!  ) and I ran out of the fabric I used for the inner dress so I am debating whether to use a premade ruffle or use the top fabric for the ruffle
> 
> here is the dress with the  eyelet ruffle it is about 2" width
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> front ( still not decided if I will use the ruffles for the straps too)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back ruffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinking of using the top fabric for the ruffles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think??
> 
> please help
> 
> all of these  insecurities are preventing me from finishing the dress!!!
> 
> 
> Linnette


Hi Linnette....awww you are such a sweetie.  Thank you so much for the prayers for my son!  I truly appreciate them!!!!!  I really do!!!

OF COURSE I will share with you how I did the Elmo......!!!! I figured Elmo is only made of of circles and ovals so how hard could it be???  I just looked at a picture and free-handed it.  First I cut out a piece of the red fuzzy stuff for the face...then I cut out white circles and smaller black circles (again I just eyed it..LOL...i was in a hurry).  Anyway then I just did a tight zigzag stitch (or is it called a satin stitch???) around the black circles onto the whiite circle eyes (using stabilizer of course). Then I just stitched the red fuzzy part on the "easy fit pants" I made using CarlaC's pattern.  Since the red was so furry, I just used a straight stitch and stitched around the edge, then I fluffed up the furry part and you couldn't even see my stitches.  Then I attached the eyes and the orange nose using the tight zigzag stitch again.  I just had to kinda flatten out the red fur where I wanted the eyes and the nose.  Ohh I almost forgot the mouth...I just cut out a black piece for the mouth and did a straight stitch again seeing as though the fur covered most of the edges.  LOL.......hahahaha.....sorry not very technical. Haha.  I have to say I was pretty excited how they turned out, and it was so easy!!!!!
Thanks again for your sweet comments on them!!!  

Oh and Linnette....I LOVE THIS  NEW DRESS you are making!!!!  I think you picked PERFECT fabrics and I vote for the eyelet too!!!  You never cease to amaze me with your outfits.



minnie2 said:


> thank you.  I actually convinced him to leave early and go to the ER.  I called the specialist and they can't see hime for 3 weeks so they said go to the er
> 
> The fact he left work early to do this is huge!!!!!  He says it is over kill but if he is doing it it must be worse then he lets on.
> 
> So after iI get the kids from school my girlfriend will watch them while we have a nice afternoon at the er


Awww he will be in my thoughts and prayers.  Hope he is okay!



Camping Griswalds said:


> WEll because you asked......
> 
> The boys in Ben's class now have this new thing...they try to "out do" each other with silly sportcoats.  Believe it or not, they are required to wear a sportcoat and tie to the dances and the sports awards.  Anyway, Ben and I went to the local good will store and found this beauty.  It is a wide whale cordory that is a dark yellow.  It has wooden buttons.  TONS of them. The tie is seriously hideous, and about 6-7 inches wide at the bottom.  Anyway, this is what he wore.  He was the big hit with all of his buddies.  He said most of the male chaperones came up and said, "The sad thing is, I had a suit like that." I paid a whopping 12 dollars for it.  His headmaster said to Ben, "Well that may be the best way anyone has pushed the dress code in a long long time.  I can't argue with a 3 piece suit!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This green linen sportcoat was 3 bucks.  I'm sure this will be well used in many St.Pattys celebrations in his future as well.  It has nasty huge white buttons.  And yes, that striped shirt is supposed to make it even louder.  It's a Brooks Brothers shirt.  Amazing what happens to good clothes when paired with bad coats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are not great pics of him.  He was "in a hurry" like he is most days anymore.  He has some of the prettiest blue eyes.  Worst thing about blue eyes is the "red eye" in pictures.


 Aww what a handsome son you have there!!! Oh and i love the picture of your DD.  Too funny and adorable!



mrsmiller said:


> thank you all for helping me decide (the eyelet it is!!)
> 
> NOW ....the funny note:
> 
> I had no idea it was a hawaiian print!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> When somebody posted about the print(i think it was danicaw) I put on my glasses and there it was the word aloha (tiny) in the print!!!!!!!
> Now I am having issues with the print!!!!  How could I missed it!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> WENDY: is the fabric OK???????????? I really did not notice the "theme" I am waiting to hear from you to finish the dress!!!
> 
> 
> Linnette


Why are you having issues with this fabric??  I think it is adorable.  



snubie said:


> So adorable.


 Thank you so much!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> How cute are those??


 Thank you!!!


----------



## 3goofyboys

Camping Griswalds said:


> Recently there was a lot of discussion about ironing, and what are children wear.  I will say that I am a clothes horse when it comes to my daughter.  We have 10 pettiskirts, boutique smocked clothing, custom clothing...well it's endless and TONS of money spent.  However I just thought I'd show you what her father let her wear to the park recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then asked her to give me a "pose" so all of my friends on the computer could see how pretty she looked.  This is what I got....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is the reason why none of it really matters!  She was so proud of her colorful outfit.  The best part of the ensemble ( in my opinion) is the black tights with red christmas ribbons on the sides.  Priceless really!




I saw a full grown woman dressed in an outfit shockingly similar to this one yesterday, complete with black tights with embelishment up the sides.  I wonder if her father dressed her   ?


----------



## MouseTriper

PrincessKell said:


> I have to share my goofy kid. I need to do something as I wait for my fabric to dry...
> 
> This is what I got last night when I said bring me your back pack please..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't it remind you of on Friends when Joey had the turkey on his head?! hahaha
> 
> Then I found this at our local thrift store. (The shirt not the dog. haha) I dont know what to make with it yet though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND.... just because I CAN NOT wait to share when its completely done. I am gonna add rainbow to the bottom, and make the rainbow belt. Oh yeah and gather the skirt part. hahaha   Did I ever tell you how much I hate to gather!?! Im gonna make her a peasant shirt in green to go under today.


She is so cute!!!  Love the new St. Patrick's Day dress!!!


----------



## froggy33

my*2*angels said:


> and I wanted to share a pic of Rylie!!!  I thought she looked so cute!


Your daughter is just adorable!  And I absolutely love this outfit!


Tink561 said:


> I just love this so much that I wanted to share.  I didn't make it - I bought it on Ebay.


This outfit is amazing (and I'm not the biggest fan of Alice).  Your daughter is so beautiful - I always love the outfits you have for her and plan to CAB some of them for my little one for Disney (If you don't mind that is!)


mrsmiller said:


> OK: I NEED ADVISE!!!!
> 
> I am not a color kind of person ...as a matter of fact you come to my closet and will only find black and maybe one or two pieces (shirts) white
> 
> so to me it is really hard to find a balance and coordinate colors, I am working on this feliz and have not finished it because I do not know if is OK
> first I do not know if the ruffles in the back work together or look too busy
> (of course my husband says it does not work!!!!  ) and I ran out of the fabric I used for the inner dress so I am debating whether to use a premade ruffle or use the top fabric for the ruffle
> 
> here is the dress with the  eyelet ruffle it is about 2" width


Linnette I love the dress!  It looks so good with the Hawaiian print, but not overly Hawaiian if you know what I mean.  I love the ruffles in the back and I would use the eyelet ruffle on the bottom and on the straps.  Good luck!!


Camping Griswalds said:


> WEll because you asked......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are not great pics of him.  He was "in a hurry" like he is most days anymore.  He has some of the prettiest blue eyes.  Worst thing about blue eyes is the "red eye" in pictures.


I am young enough to say (although I don't know if a mom wants to hear it this way) that your son is a hottie.   And with the redeye - I have really large hazel eyes and because of the size I always have redeye!!


----------



## froggy33

sahm1000 said:


> Yes, I did.  I think our girls are about the same age.  Lilly was born on 7/2.  She is an easy baby.  Sleeps a ton!  She sleeps about 13 hours straight at night wakes up around 8:30am and then is down for another nap by 10-10:30.  Today she slept from around 10:00-3:30!  It's great but makes it hard since I can't run any errands.  But I know I shouldn't complain  !  I have been a bad Mommy and haven't made her any clothes since we went to Disney in September.  My older two have gotten things but I keep putting her in their old things, poor baby!  I am going to make them Easter dresses (that's the plan anyway - we'll see what gets done!) and she'll get one of those so she can match too.



Yep - my little one was born on July 19.  She's pretty easy, but incredibly stubborn (my DH likes to say she is just like her momma! ).  She has random sleep patterns.  She slept all night from about 8-12 weeks and then goes some weeks where she wakes up and some where she doesn't.  She is back to sleeping all night after a time where she was waking up due to her first tooth!!  I am hoping to get more things made now that she is sleeping well and can sit and play by herself for a little while.  They grow up way too fast though!!


----------



## froggy33

Hey all.  Got the Hancock's Fabric email today.  Does anyone own the Juno Serger by Janome (model 3434-d)??  Hancock's has it for $179 which is almost half off!!  I have never used a serger - really don't know much about then except that they make nice clean edges on clothes.  I don't want to settle for anything, but I also don't want to spend a ton of money.  I'd like to sell my clothes someday and want them to look more professional.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Camping Griswalds said:


> WEll because you asked......
> 
> The boys in Ben's class now have this new thing...they try to "out do" each other with silly sportcoats.  Believe it or not, they are required to wear a sportcoat and tie to the dances and the sports awards.  Anyway, Ben and I went to the local good will store and found this beauty.  It is a wide whale cordory that is a dark yellow.  It has wooden buttons.  TONS of them. The tie is seriously hideous, and about 6-7 inches wide at the bottom.  Anyway, this is what he wore.  He was the big hit with all of his buddies.  He said most of the male chaperones came up and said, "The sad thing is, I had a suit like that." I paid a whopping 12 dollars for it.  His headmaster said to Ben, "Well that may be the best way anyone has pushed the dress code in a long long time.  I can't argue with a 3 piece suit!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This green linen sportcoat was 3 bucks.  I'm sure this will be well used in many St.Pattys celebrations in his future as well.  It has nasty huge white buttons.  And yes, that striped shirt is supposed to make it even louder.  It's a Brooks Brothers shirt.  Amazing what happens to good clothes when paired with bad coats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are not great pics of him.  He was "in a hurry" like he is most days anymore.  He has some of the prettiest blue eyes.  Worst thing about blue eyes is the "red eye" in pictures.



LOL!!  Only he could make that suit look good.   What was the shamock green coat for? 

AG is getting so big!  Her park outfit is hilarious!  Emily has come up with some interesting outfits too.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Camping Griswalds said:


>


Wow cute son you got there.  I love the suits. The green one is my fav I think.


teresajoy said:


> I was wondering what the girls wore!
> 
> Us poor middle children are always the neglected ones! So sad...


I am middle child too, so I feel your pain.

Kelly-I forgot to quote your dress. It is beautiful. I love the rainbow. It really adds that something extra to it. Great job. Georgia is going to be so pretty in it. And she is so silly. That is something that I would expect Jenna to do.


----------



## DisneyKings

I signed up for my first big give thinking I can at least make some iron-ons for the big brother...So I got some designs for him and go to do the shirts.  This is my first time doing dark shirt iron-ons and only my 2nd time to do iron-ons period so I read through the directions again & start ironing on Darth Vader.  Well, the force was not with me--I kept thinking it doesn't look like it's sticking to the shirt, so I pressed a little harder...You know, it might have worked better if I had peeled the backing off!!!   So I have a nice Darth Vader picture melted into the paper!  

I did get his Sea World shirt done though.  I hope it's ok to post it here:





OK--I don't know why it still shows up as sideways, I just give up!  I need a nap.  Now it shows up the right way, but who knows it may be upside down in a few minutes the way my day is going!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

These are for Teresa Joy and so my Jackson dosen't think I have forgotten him.  They like to hunt...sorry if too much hunting pics, it's what I could find
















Yes, his eyes really are this blue!!






When they hunt, this is what they see...pretty amazing stuff!


----------



## PrincessKell

Camping Griswalds said:


> These are for Teresa Joy and so my Jackson dosen't think I have forgotten him.  They like to hunt...sorry if too much hunting pics, it's what I could find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, his eyes really are this blue!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they hunt, this is what they see...pretty amazing stuff!



HEY! I have that same jacket. hahaha  I used to hunt back in the pre Georgia days. I have TONS of those beautiful pictures. Something special out there other than just hunting that many people don't see when you are up before the sunrise and out in nature like that. So beautiful!

And gotta love them blue eyed babies!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

3goofyboys said:


> I saw a full grown woman dressed in an outfit shockingly similar to this one yesterday, complete with black tights with embelishment up the sides.  I wonder if her father dressed her   ?



Oh dear GOD!  I laughed so hard at this comment!



froggy33 said:


> I am young enough to say (although I don't know if a mom wants to hear it this way) that your son is a hottie.   And with the redeye - I have really large hazel eyes and because of the size I always have redeye!!



You can say it...but he's only 16...and my babby...so look but don't touch 




2cutekidz said:


> LOL!!  Only he could make that suit look good.   What was the shamock green coat for?
> 
> AG is getting so big!  Her park outfit is hilarious!  Emily has come up with some interesting outfits too.



The shamrock green was for the sports awards banquet.  ( 5 Varsity letters down, 7 more to go )  His friends say that he lost "the contest" because he already has worn funky sportcoats and needs to come up with something more origional now.  SOOOO he wants madras plaid pants    You know, can't be accused of being "un origional"!!


She sure is getting big.  Her looks are changing, and she acts like a "big girl" most of the time now.  PLUS she has an awesome style


----------



## SallyfromDE

minnie2 said:


> I just finished Nik's version of the skirt I made my niece.  My niece's went together easy but Nik's gave me so much trouble!  UGH  Oh well I think it came out cute though and would defiantly make it again but just not in denim and 2 at a time!
> 
> Get ready for too many Nikki's!  She was doing her best supermodel poses and actually got mad when I stopped taking pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok next up I need to make a hat for my nephew!  My 1st bucket hat!



This skirt looks great!  



tinashaver said:


> So I thought about what to do for the ohana breakfast and this is what I am working on! this is my second applique I am kinda proud of myself! Its not great but its not bad! let me know what you think and if you have any suggestions!



I think it's looking great!


----------



## MouseTriper

DisneyKings said:


> I did get his Sea World shirt done though.  I hope it's ok to post it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK--I don't know why it still shows up as sideways, I just give up!  I need a nap.  Now it shows up the right way, but who knows it may be upside down in a few minutes the way my day is going!


I think this turned out great.



Camping Griswalds said:


> These are for Teresa Joy and so my Jackson dosen't think I have forgotten him.  They like to hunt...sorry if too much hunting pics, it's what I could find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, his eyes really are this blue!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they hunt, this is what they see...pretty amazing stuff!


Awww another handsome boy!


----------



## MouseTriper

I hope somebody can help me.  I am working on my FIRST CarlaC Raglan top using KNIT for the FIRST time.  I am attempting a Dr. Seuss outfit for my dd but I am having trouble with knit.

My stitches are "wonky" in areas???  You can kinda see it in this picture, it's a pic from my cell so not so great.  The second pic shows my tension dial - I have no idea how to do this???  What setting should I have it on?

Can anyone help me????

(Oh and the cool thing is the acqua blue I used from another shirt and I cut it out on the bottom so as to utilize the already existing hem...Hahahaha...a total cheater here...hahahaa)










(wow just noticed how dusty the top of my machine is....lol)


----------



## bear_mom

MouseTriper said:


> I hope somebody can help me.  I am working on my FIRST CarlaC Raglan top using KNIT for the FIRST time.  I am attempting a Dr. Seuss outfit for my dd but I am having trouble with knit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (wow just noticed how dusty the top of my machine is....lol)



I can't help you with your stitches, but I have the same sewing machine!

Emily


----------



## MouseTriper

bear_mom said:


> I can't help you with your stitches, but I have the same sewing machine!
> 
> Emily


lol...it's a good little sewing machine I just don't know what I am doing wrong!  Hopefully someone can help me.


----------



## LouiesMama

I'm pretty sure it just the needle.  It needs to be a ball point or a universal.  The regular needles for some reason don't catch the thread properly, so stitches are skipped.  Love the fabrics!!!



MouseTriper said:


> I hope somebody can help me.  I am working on my FIRST CarlaC Raglan top using KNIT for the FIRST time.  I am attempting a Dr. Seuss outfit for my dd but I am having trouble with knit.
> 
> My stitches are "wonky" in areas???  You can kinda see it in this picture, it's a pic from my cell so not so great.  The second pic shows my tension dial - I have no idea how to do this???  What setting should I have it on?
> 
> Can anyone help me????
> 
> (Oh and the cool thing is the acqua blue I used from another shirt and I cut it out on the bottom so as to utilize the already existing hem...Hahahaha...a total cheater here...hahahaa)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (wow just noticed how dusty the top of my machine is....lol)


----------



## twob4him

Hi all....busy week and I am pretty tired. I went shopping with my DD10 to buy supplies for her school project. There is a "Ross" (discount clothing kind of store) next to Michaels, so I went in for a sec to see if they had any old board games. Well, they didn't but they did have this:








I couldn't believe it cause I never find cool stuff. Better yet, the full size Hungry Caterpillar sheet set was $6.99 and the two Mickey toddler sheets were $2.99 each. I am going to use them for my DD4's outfit for HS. Unfortunately, the VHC sheets aren't as nice as the real quilting fabric (which runs around $8/yd)...but I figure I can make a fun dress with it.  

Other good news, my friend had a baby on Thursday and I am going to make her beautiful new DD a "taggy quilt". I'll show you it when I am done!!!  


Heather - hope all is well!

Love all the stuff posted this week!

Love those cool fabrics and I can't wait to see the finished Dr. Seuss outfit!!!

Linnette  - cute dress and I love the ruffles. 

Love the Stich applique....awesome job!

Camping G - You have such a beautiful family.....don't you just love Maryland? I grew up there and really miss it!!! Gorgeous sunset too!

Sorry if I missed anyone....I gotta get going now....love you all!!!


----------



## tinashaver

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I love it!  Stitch turned out great and the red fabric is beautiful.  Can you share your image of Stitch that you used?


I want to say thank you for all the great comments! I finished the dress last night I just need to hem it and I will post pics! By the way here is the pic I used to save me some hard ship I gave him a closed smile!


----------



## mickeyjen

Okay, well I am supposed to be SEWING, but instead I've just spent several hours catching up on this thread! I need to get moving... I have a birthday gift to finish by tomorrow (apron - I've already made the chef's hat to go with it).

Anyway, I just wanted to post quickly and say what beautiful creations you've all come up with this past week!


----------



## teresajoy

Tinka_Belle said:


> I am middle child too, so I feel your pain.
> .



One baby picture, that's all they have of me, just one....  They SAY I was a beautiful baby, I'll just have to take their word for it! 



DisneyKings said:


> I signed up for my first big give thinking I can at least make some iron-ons for the big brother...So I got some designs for him and go to do the shirts.  This is my first time doing dark shirt iron-ons and only my 2nd time to do iron-ons period so I read through the directions again & start ironing on Darth Vader.  Well, the force was not with me--I kept thinking it doesn't look like it's sticking to the shirt, so I pressed a little harder...You know, it might have worked better if I had peeled the backing off!!!   So I have a nice Darth Vader picture melted into the paper!
> 
> I did get his Sea World shirt done though.  I hope it's ok to post it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK--I don't know why it still shows up as sideways, I just give up!  I need a nap.  Now it shows up the right way, but who knows it may be upside down in a few minutes the way my day is going!


It looks great!!! And, we want you to post the pictures here, so that is absolutely fine! 



Camping Griswalds said:


> These are for Teresa Joy and so my Jackson dosen't think I have forgotten him.  They like to hunt...sorry if too much hunting pics, it's what I could find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, his eyes really are this blue!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When they hunt, this is what they see...pretty amazing stuff!




Look at those eyes!!! I bet the girls are calling already, aren't they! How old is Jackson now? He is such a handsome boy! They all look a lot like you Maureen! 

I don't think Brian has ever taken a picture of Corey when they are out hunting. Corey has taken a lot of pictures of things, but  no pictures of people! I will have to tell them to do that next time they go! 

I have to figure out where I just uploaded my pictures of Arminda's new dress and get them posted in a minute here...


----------



## Tracie

I wanted to thank everyone who said prayers for my FIL.  He came home from the hospital today with 2 stents, new meds and a new diet (that he hate of course!)  Sometimes he is a real pain in the hiney, but he is our pain and we love him.

Tracie


----------



## Tracie

DisneyKings said:


> I signed up for my first big give thinking I can at least make some iron-ons for the big brother...So I got some designs for him and go to do the shirts.  This is my first time doing dark shirt iron-ons and only my 2nd time to do iron-ons period so I read through the directions again & start ironing on Darth Vader.  Well, the force was not with me--I kept thinking it doesn't look like it's sticking to the shirt, so I pressed a little harder...You know, it might have worked better if I had peeled the backing off!!!   So I have a nice Darth Vader picture melted into the paper!
> 
> I did get his Sea World shirt done though.  I hope it's ok to post it here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK--I don't know why it still shows up as sideways, I just give up!  I need a nap.  Now it shows up the right way, but who knows it may be upside down in a few minutes the way my day is going!



I have been making iron ons for several years, and for Noah's give I thought I peeled the backing off of one of them but did not.  So don't beat yourself up about it.  It is frustrating when you can't figure out why it isn't sticking!

Tracie


----------



## disneymomof1

Ok I just had to post, because I have a new ticker !!!!  DH has a convention to attend in September, so how could we possibly let him go anywhere near disney without us !!!  So DD and I are going to tag along.  We will stay with him for the three days of the convention and then move over to a Disney hotel.  Not sure which one the budget will allow.  DD really wants to stay at "the Pop" as she calls it.  We have been staying AKL and WL the last few trips, so I am afraid I am not going to like POP but it will only be for 4 days, so I think we will probably try POP or Coronado.  Anyway now that I am starting to sew more, I am excited to start to really make some customs for the trip.  I think I just bought most of CarlaC's patterns today. Simply sweet, peasant top, stripwork jumper, easy fit pants, A-line, patchwork twirl , bucket hat and also ordered the wrap dress.  This weekend though is devoted to finishing something for St. Patty's Day, and DD has multiple birthday parties to attend this weekend, one of which is Sunday morning at 9am at a inflatable jumping place !!


----------



## LisaZoe

Camping Griswalds said:


> WEll because you asked......
> 
> The boys in Ben's class now have this new thing...they try to "out do" each other with silly sportcoats.  Believe it or not, they are required to wear a sportcoat and tie to the dances and the sports awards.  Anyway, Ben and I went to the local good will store and found this beauty.  It is a wide whale cordory that is a dark yellow.  It has wooden buttons.  TONS of them. The tie is seriously hideous, and about 6-7 inches wide at the bottom.  Anyway, this is what he wore.  He was the big hit with all of his buddies.  He said most of the male chaperones came up and said, "The sad thing is, I had a suit like that." I paid a whopping 12 dollars for it.  His headmaster said to Ben, "Well that may be the best way anyone has pushed the dress code in a long long time.  I can't argue with a 3 piece suit!"



Your son is very handsome and looks great in his jackets. My dad had a jacket like the corduroy but his had big leather (probably fake) patches on the elbows. My dad thought he was quite the trendsetter sometimes. LOL He loved to shop at Goodwill and other places to find tacky clothes to wear... mostly to embarrass his 4 daughters.  I wish I had one jacket of his to send your son. It was a pattern of diamond shapes in 5 or 6 colors. It was actually kind of cool as I think back on it but we were mortified when he actually wore it when we were with him.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Tracie said:


> I wanted to thank everyone who said prayers for my FIL.  He came home from the hospital today with 2 stents, new meds and a new diet (that he hate of course!)  Sometimes he is a real pain in the hiney, but he is our pain and we love him.
> 
> Tracie



Oh Tracie I'm so happy to hear it     Make sure that you stay on him about the diet.  After my dad was diagnosed with diabetes, he started drinking about 15 small coffees a day because it wasn't "as bad" as a couple of large ones


----------



## teresajoy

I made Arminda's Father Daughter dress last night. My Mom gave her pink dangling Mickey Head earrings, and she asked me to make her a dress to match them! So, this is what I came up with. 

Ok, too many Arminda Sue's....











I love her smile in this picture:






In her dress coat:





And Lydia in her Giselle dress. I was trying to figure out how to put some sort of ruffle on it to make it longer, but I decided it really isn't a ruffle dress. So, now it is just a shorter dress than originally! 
















With Brian:










Lydia wanted me to post a picture of her in her dress coat. She has another dressoat I like better, it's a gorgeou plum color. But, the cat decided it was a good place for a nap, so it needs to be dehaired!


----------



## MouseTriper

LouiesMama said:


> I'm pretty sure it just the needle.  It needs to be a ball point or a universal.  The regular needles for some reason don't catch the thread properly, so stitches are skipped.  Love the fabrics!!!


 Thank you Carla!!!  I thought the needle I was using was a universal one but now that you mention it I think it is a regular needle. I will be going out tomorrow to buy some ball point needles!!!!!  Thanks so much!!



teresajoy said:


> I made Arminda's Father Daughter dress last night. My Mom gave her pink dangling Mickey Head earrings, and she asked me to make her a dress to match them! So, this is what I came up with.
> 
> Ok, too many Arminda Sue's....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love her smile in this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In her dress coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Lydia in her Giselle dress. I was trying to figure out how to put some sort of ruffle on it to make it longer, but I decided it really isn't a ruffle dress. So, now it is just a shorter dress than originally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Brian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lydia wanted me to post a picture of her in her dress coat. She has another dressoat I like better, it's a gorgeou plum color. But, the cat decided it was a good place for a nap, so it needs to be dehaired!


Aww the girls look so adorable all dressed up for their dance with Daddy!!!  So cute!


----------



## jessica52877

I have been lurking but love everything that has been posted! There has been so so much!

Beth, my machine will skip stitches if the needle gets sticky! It doesn't happen often but I have been known to grab the wrong heat n bond and I pay for it while sewing. 

Teresa, the girls look gorgeous! I see Lydia has done what Dallas did! Grew out of everything! He doesn't have one pair of pants long enough except the ones I bought for next year and they fall off him! 

I have been praying for everyone that has asked. I am so glad to hear that most outcomes have been good! My husband saw Daniel and his heart just broke for him. That dog was HUGE! That thing would scare me!

I finished my first simply sweet tonight! Thanks Carla! It turned out fabulous! Of course I expected it to!

I had something else to say and now I have no idea what it was! It was the reason I came to post!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

teresajoy said:


> I made Arminda's Father Daughter dress last night. My Mom gave her pink dangling Mickey Head earrings, and she asked me to make her a dress to match them! So, this is what I came up with.
> 
> Ok, too many Arminda Sue's....


Arminda is so beautiful in that top picture. What a pretty dress for such a pretty girl. And I love that picture of Brian and two of his best girls.


----------



## 3goofyboys

Camping Griswalds said:


> Oh dear GOD!  I laughed so hard at this comment!


 You would have laughed even harder if you had seen the outfit  !




disneymomof1 said:


> Ok I just had to post, because I have a new ticker !!!!  DH has a convention to attend in September, so how could we possibly let him go anywhere near disney without us !!!


Congrats on the trip!  We're going to be there at the same time!



teresajoy said:


> I made Arminda's Father Daughter dress last night. My Mom gave her pink dangling Mickey Head earrings, and she asked me to make her a dress to match them! So, this is what I came up with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Brian:



Look at how confident and glowing Arminda is.  She is lovely!  I love the girls and Brian together, how special.


----------



## HeatherSue

I've gotten some really sweet PMs. Thank you guys!  



Camping Griswalds said:


> These are not great pics of him.  He was "in a hurry" like he is most days anymore.  He has some of the prettiest blue eyes.  Worst thing about blue eyes is the "red eye" in pictures.


That is GREAT!   You know, he's handsome enough to pull of that look! 

I wondered why my kids always have red eye and I don't!  I didn't realize that it was a blue eyes thing!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I am saying a prayer for Becca   Seeing her pictures reminds me of my sister Jessica. She passed away 4-17-2003.


I didn't realize you had lost a sister.  I am so sorry.  Thank you so much for sharing her picture with us. 



minnie2 said:


> Also I hate to ask for prayers too but George had a blockage in his fake colon over the past few days.  Well the blockage seems to have passed but he is still in pain and something isn't right.  He is worried it is either pouchitis or his colon ( or lack there of) is kinked.  If it is kinked I fear he might need surgery again.


I hope George is okay! 



Stephres said:


>


How adorable!!!  So is the dress!! I love the sparkly fabric.



mrsmiller said:


>


I love it, Linnette!!!!



Camping Griswalds said:


>


I love it!! Isn't it great how confident they are in their fashion sense at that age?!  She is such a little doll!



teresajoy said:


> IUs poor middle children are always the neglected ones! So sad...






PrincessKell said:


> Doesn't it remind you of on Friends when Joey had the turkey on his head?! hahaha



She's a little goof!  That reminds me of something Tessa would do.

That episode of friends is one of the funniest things I have ever seen!  I just about died laughing!!  I still giggle every time I think of Joey with that turkey on his head!

The dress is looking beautiful!!


----------



## eyor44

twob4him said:


> There is a "Ross" (discount clothing kind of store) next to Michaels, so I went in for a sec to see if they had any old board games. Well, they didn't but they did have this:



never thought of looking at a place like that. what a great idea.



tinashaver said:


>


I saved this pic for a future project. thanks for posting it.



teresajoy said:


> I love her smile in this picture:



absolutely beautiful!


----------



## HeatherSue

DisneyKings said:


> I signed up for my first big give thinking I can at least make some iron-ons for the big brother...So I got some designs for him and go to do the shirts.  This is my first time doing dark shirt iron-ons and only my 2nd time to do iron-ons period so I read through the directions again & start ironing on Darth Vader.  Well, the force was not with me--I kept thinking it doesn't look like it's sticking to the shirt, so I pressed a little harder...You know, it might have worked better if I had peeled the backing off!!!   So I have a nice Darth Vader picture melted into the paper!
> 
> I did get his Sea World shirt done though.  I hope it's ok to post it here:


The shirt looks great!!  I goofed up 2 of my iron-ons for our last trip, so I understand your pain.  Luckily, it wasn't terribly bad and I wore them anyway.
Thank you so much for helping out with the Big Give!



Camping Griswalds said:


>


Wow, your kids are just stunning!!



twob4him said:


>


Wow, I love the sheets!  You got great deals on them, too!  



tinashaver said:


>


I just wanted to tell you that your Stitch applique looked wonderful!!



teresajoy said:


> I don't think Brian has ever taken a picture of Corey when they are out hunting. Corey has taken a lot of pictures of things, but  no pictures of people! I will have to tell them to do that next time they go!


Yeah, I want to see a picture of Corey hunting, too.  That would be cool!



Tracie said:


> I wanted to thank everyone who said prayers for my FIL.  He came home from the hospital today with 2 stents, new meds and a new diet (that he hate of course!)  Sometimes he is a real pain in the hiney, but he is our pain and we love him.
> 
> Tracie


I'm glad he's home!  Hopefully he stays healthy now!



disneymomof1 said:


> Ok I just had to post, because I have a new ticker !!!!  DH has a convention to attend in September, so how could we possibly let him go anywhere near disney without us !!!  So DD and I are going to tag along.  We will stay with him for the three days of the convention and then move over to a Disney hotel.  Not sure which one the budget will allow.  DD really wants to stay at "the Pop" as she calls it.  We have been staying AKL and WL the last few trips, so I am afraid I am not going to like POP but it will only be for 4 days, so I think we will probably try POP or Coronado.  Anyway now that I am starting to sew more, I am excited to start to really make some customs for the trip.  I think I just bought most of CarlaC's patterns today. Simply sweet, peasant top, stripwork jumper, easy fit pants, A-line, patchwork twirl , bucket hat and also ordered the wrap dress.  This weekend though is devoted to finishing something for St. Patty's Day, and DD has multiple birthday parties to attend this weekend, one of which is Sunday morning at 9am at a inflatable jumping place !!



Yay!  How exciting about the trip!

I just went to one of those inflatable jumping places today.  "Palace of death" is more like it.  I've never seen such chaos and kids getting hurt all over the place!  Yikes!  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Oh Tracie I'm so happy to hear it  Make sure that you stay on him about the diet.  After my dad was diagnosed with diabetes, he started drinking about 15 small coffees a day because it wasn't "as bad" as a couple of large ones


Oh no!  That is just too funny!  



teresajoy said:


> I made Arminda's Father Daughter dress last night. My Mom gave her pink dangling Mickey Head earrings, and she asked me to make her a dress to match them! So, this is what I came up with.
> 
> Ok, too many Arminda Sue's....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love her smile in this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In her dress coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Lydia in her Giselle dress. I was trying to figure out how to put some sort of ruffle on it to make it longer, but I decided it really isn't a ruffle dress. So, now it is just a shorter dress than originally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Brian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lydia wanted me to post a picture of her in her dress coat. She has another dressoat I like better, it's a gorgeou plum color. But, the cat decided it was a good place for a nap, so it needs to be dehaired!



OH MY GOSH, TERESA!!! Arminda's dress is perfection!! That is the perfect style for her and it's just beautiful!!! I love the simple color scheme.  Just lovely!  She looks so very pretty in it. Wow!  I want one of those in a 5x7 to put in a frame.  Lydia is looking gorgeous in her Giselle dress, too!  I hope they all had fun tonight!


----------



## karamat

Wendy was so sweet to send me some of the Nursery Rhymes fabric in a fabric swap.  For the first couple of days after it arrived, DD didn't even notice it sitting on the coffee table.  But yesterday she found it and she has been carrying it around, and playing peek-a-boo.

Thanks Wendy - not only will it make a great outfit for DD, but works as a great toy!!











ETA: Sorry about the first picture - it's correct in Photobucket, but sideways here!


----------



## PrincessKell

teresajoy said:


> I made Arminda's Father Daughter dress last night. My Mom gave her pink dangling Mickey Head earrings, and she asked me to make her a dress to match them! So, this is what I came up with.
> 
> Ok, too many Arminda Sue's....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love her smile in this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In her dress coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Lydia in her Giselle dress. I was trying to figure out how to put some sort of ruffle on it to make it longer, but I decided it really isn't a ruffle dress. So, now it is just a shorter dress than originally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Brian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lydia wanted me to post a picture of her in her dress coat. She has another dressoat I like better, it's a gorgeou plum color. But, the cat decided it was a good place for a nap, so it needs to be dehaired!



Oh my word.... These girls are sooo beautiful! That dress is sooo sweet!  What a proud mommy you must be. and what a handsome family!  I love the father daughter dances.. (even now...) they are just soo special and sweet!


----------



## PrincessKell

karamat said:


> Wendy was so sweet to send me some of the Nursery Rhymes fabric in a fabric swap.  For the first couple of days after it arrived, DD didn't even notice it sitting on the coffee table.  But yesterday she found it and she has been carrying it around, and playing peek-a-boo.
> 
> Thanks Wendy - not only will it make a great outfit for DD, but works as a great toy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Sorry about the first picture - it's correct in Photobucket, but sideways here!



hehehe I love it. she is so adorable!


----------



## mrsmiller

teresajoy said:


> I made Arminda's Father Daughter dress last night. My Mom gave her pink dangling Mickey Head earrings, and she asked me to make her a dress to match them! So, this is what I came up with.
> 
> Ok, too many Arminda Sue's....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love her smile in this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In her dress coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Lydia in her Giselle dress. I was trying to figure out how to put some sort of ruffle on it to make it longer, but I decided it really isn't a ruffle dress. So, now it is just a shorter dress than originally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Brian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lydia wanted me to post a picture of her in her dress coat. She has another dressoat I like better, it's a gorgeou plum color. But, the cat decided it was a good place for a nap, so it needs to be dehaired!



Oh Teresa!!!!!What beautiful dress!!!! Love the fabric is that  brocade satin?  it is just beautiful!!!

that is the fabric that I need for the bridal dress, did you get it at Joann's?


OK.... so I went ahead and finished the dress, for some reason I could not get the straps to look right (I am going with the pictures on the tutorial) I keep missing the c shape for the straps and somehow they do not hang right

after wasting about 1/2 yd of fabric(just on the straps!!!!!!  ) I just decided to keep the last ones, which I still don't like .. the dress is finished but I still have to do the top stitch but I have the feeling that I will disassemble the dress and try one more time tomorrow

this is how the dress look   

front





back





and this is one example of the strap




it is not the "right " cut/shape I will try once again tomorrow

Linnette


----------



## 2cutekidz

tinashaver said:


> So I thought about what to do for the ohana breakfast and this is what I am working on! this is my second applique I am kinda proud of myself! Its not great but its not bad! let me know what you think and if you have any suggestions!



VERY ambitious for a 2nd applique!  I just finished Stitch and he was not easy!  You did a great job, you should be proud of yourself.


----------



## PrincessKell

OK its done! I am so proud of myself and this dress.  I dont know why, but I just really am!   

So Georgia really really really liked it too! She put on a modeling show for us tonight when trying it on. Get ready because she said she wanted my Disney Sewing ladies to view it too!  Grab you seats and  , and welcome to the show!






































I wasn't going to post them all, but she said I MUST! hahaha  SO there ya go! On to the next sewing project.


----------



## eyor44

mrsmiller said:


> front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> back




It's beautiful.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

teresajoy said:


> Look at those eyes!!! I bet the girls are calling already, aren't they! How old is Jackson now? He is such a handsome boy! They all look a lot like you Maureen!
> 
> I don't think Brian has ever taken a picture of Corey when they are out hunting. Corey has taken a lot of pictures of things, but  no pictures of people! I will have to tell them to do that next time they go!



Jackson is 12, Ben is 16, and AGM is 4.  You should have them take pics.  They come home each time with some cool pics. 



LisaZoe said:


> Your son is very handsome and looks great in his jackets. My dad had a jacket like the corduroy but his had big leather (probably fake) patches on the elbows. My dad thought he was quite the trendsetter sometimes. LOL He loved to shop at Goodwill and other places to find tacky clothes to wear... mostly to embarrass his 4 daughters.  I wish I had one jacket of his to send your son. It was a pattern of diamond shapes in 5 or 6 colors. It was actually kind of cool as I think back on it but we were mortified when he actually wore it when we were with him.



Lisa Zoe!!!  I am so glad you saw this post, but I was thinking of you when I posted DD's pics.  I remember us chatting about how some of the outfits our kids put on are close to being embarrassing.  I remember I said to you "Its' when she really clashes that I don't mind...because then it's obvious that I didn't dress her!"  My Ben would love the coat that you described.  He told me tonight that his "dream coat" is the one from Jaws.  The mayor has on this hideous summer sportcoat that is light blue with anchors on it. 



teresajoy said:


> I made Arminda's Father Daughter dress last night. My Mom gave her pink dangling Mickey Head earrings, and she asked me to make her a dress to match them! So, this is what I came up with.
> 
> Ok, too many Arminda Sue's....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Lydia in her Giselle dress. I was trying to figure out how to put some sort of ruffle on it to make it longer, but I decided it really isn't a ruffle dress. So, now it is just a shorter dress than originally!



I love the dress and the sash on Arminda!  It looks so sweet, but her hair style looks so grown up in the back.  I really love the sash.  Is that the Carla C one?

Lydia looks so pretty in her Giselle dress.  I had forgotten what that looked like!



HeatherSue said:


> That is GREAT!   You know, he's handsome enough to pull of that look!
> 
> 
> 
> I love it!! Isn't it great how confident they are in their fashion sense at that age?!  She is such a little doll!



Heather Sue...I too think that Ben "almost" pulled the look of that suit off.  Kind of scarry in a way  She loves her fashion sense as you say!  I hate to squash any independence in a girl! 





HeatherSue said:


> Wow, your kids are just stunning!!



Here is how I describe my kids..."Kissed by the fairies."  They are lucky, and blessed, and while I know I am partial to them, they all have beautiful blue eyes!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mrsmiller said:


> back


Linnette, would you stop fussing over that dress. It is beautiful just the way it is. 



PrincessKell said:


> OK its done! I am so proud of myself and this dress.  I dont know why, but I just really am!
> 
> So Georgia really really really liked it too! She put on a modeling show for us tonight when trying it on. Get ready because she said she wanted my Disney Sewing ladies to view it too!  Grab you seats and  , and welcome to the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to post them all, but she said I MUST! hahaha  SO there ya go! On to the next sewing project.


Georgia is beautiful in that dress. You did such a good job on it.


----------



## mrsmiller

Tinka_Belle said:


> Linnette, would you stop fussing over that dress. It is beautiful just the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> .



I know, I know I must be driving you crazy!!!!!!!!!!! I think that I lost my mojo   imagine when I start with the wedding dress!!! Just don't take my calls!!!!!!


----------



## tinashaver

2cutekidz said:


> VERY ambitious for a 2nd applique!  I just finished Stitch and he was not easy!  You did a great job, you should be proud of yourself.


Oh thank you so much! I would love to see yours.


----------



## tinashaver

So I finished the dress let me know what you think!


----------



## PrincessKell

tinashaver said:


> So I finished the dress let me know what you think!



Ooh the ruffles on the back are super cute. You did a fab job!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mrsmiller said:


> I know, I know I must be driving you crazy!!!!!!!!!!! I think that I lost my mojo   imagine when I start with the wedding dress!!! Just don't take my calls!!!!!!


I know you will be stressing when you start the wedding dress. That is to be expected. I will be here to help you with whatever I can



tinashaver said:


> So I finished the dress let me know what you think!


Very cute dress. Your DD is going to look so cute.


----------



## minnie2

Morning all.

 Well last night we took DH to the er thinking they were going to say you are fine here are some antibiotics ad go home well they admitted him   He has a hernia and his bowel might be obstructed so they kept him for observation and more tests this am.  It is possible they will do surgery today but if not it looks like he will need it anyway s part of me just wants to get it over.  I fear he will have another blockage ad if it isn't obstructed this time it will e next time.  Since he only has a small intestine he can't afford to loose any more.,  So I just wanted to pop in ad let you know what was going on.  I am going to down some coffee ad head to the hospital.  My girlfriend kept the kids last night and will take them today.  Nikki and her dd have a party and their last cheer game for the season.  So I am sad I will miss it.  I actually feel very guilty I am missing it but I keep telling myself I coached football cheer I went to every bball game cheer and a coaching next football season again so one game isn't bad.  I guess.  When I left the kids last night Kyle was freaking out he wanted me I felt so bad but I knew I had to go to George but the others guilt never ends does it.

 I am going to go back and check out all the gorgeous stuff that I know was posted while I Finnish my coffee if I don't comment on it I am sorry but know that I think al of you are amazing!


----------



## Disney 4 Me

teresajoy said:


> I made Arminda's Father Daughter dress last night. My Mom gave her pink dangling Mickey Head earrings, and she asked me to make her a dress to match them! So, this is what I came up with.
> 
> Ok, too many Arminda Sue's....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Lydia in her Giselle dress. I was trying to figure out how to put some sort of ruffle on it to make it longer, but I decided it really isn't a ruffle dress. So, now it is just a shorter dress than originally!



The dress turned out beautiful! I love that she wanted you to make her something to match the Mickey earrings. And Lydia sure has grown. I remember the first pics of Lydia in that dress.


----------



## LouiesMama

I made a little dolly to send to sweet Becca.  Hopefully she will make for a good friend in the hospital  .






She's a miniature version of the Kimberbell Kids Doll.  She's a wee 10" tall, and was sewn mostly in the hoop (meaning the embroidery machine did most of the work).


----------



## eyor44

minnie2 said:


> Well last night we took DH to the er thinking they were going to say you are fine here are some antibiotics ad go home well they admitted him



will be praying for your DH.....and you and your family also.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just had to post this picture of Daniel and the radiation doggie - peetey!! how big is that dog!!!! Daniel loves him though!! Ugh - for those of you with experience, when will his hair grow back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fundraising efforts continue to go well - if you check his website you will see we are almost there !! YAY!!!



Glad to hear that daniel is doing well with his treatment.  That's such a cute picture and the dog is HUGE!!



MouseTriper said:


>



That's the cutest Elmo pants I have ever seen!  I really should make something like for my ds with fuzzy Elmo..he loves to sit and spin around on the floor..it could serve dual purpose..having fun and cleaning the floors at the same time! LOL



mrsmiller said:


>



Linette..the dress is BEAUTIFUL!!!



teresajoy said:


> I was wondering what the girls wore!
> 
> Us poor middle children are always the neglected ones! So sad...



Another middle child here!  My brothers have baby pictures all labeled and put nicely in an album, and I have no album, no pictures!  Yeah, talk about being neglected... 



PrincessKell said:


>



Haha..that's too funny!!



DisneyKings said:


>



That looks great!



teresajoy said:


>



Love the dress, and the pictures of the girls with Brian!  Your girls are so beautiful!!



PrincessKell said:


> O



Love it..and look at how happy Georgia is!  



LouiesMama said:


> I made a little dolly to send to sweet Becca.  Hopefully she will make for a good friend in the hospital  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a miniature version of the Kimberbell Kids Doll.  She's a wee 10" tall, and was sewn mostly in the hoop (meaning the embroidery machine did most of the work).



That is such a cute doll!  How thoughtful of you to make it for Becca.


----------



## jessica52877

LouiesMama said:


> I made a little dolly to send to sweet Becca.  Hopefully she will make for a good friend in the hospital  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a miniature version of the Kimberbell Kids Doll.  She's a wee 10" tall, and was sewn mostly in the hoop (meaning the embroidery machine did most of the work).



I LOVE this! Please tell me how you did most of it in the embroidery hoop! That sounds like something I might like my machine for. Did you design the pattern or someone else???? Help! I am in   I just love dolls.

I know Becca will love it too!

Minnie2 - We'll be keeping your DH in our thoughts and prayers and the kids too. I am sure it was hard for Kyle not knowing what was really going on.


----------



## Cherlynn25

Teresa, i love the dress for arminda! She looks so grown up. Beautiful!  




LouiesMama said:


> I made a little dolly to send to sweet Becca.  Hopefully she will make for a good friend in the hospital  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a miniature version of the Kimberbell Kids Doll.  She's a wee 10" tall, and was sewn mostly in the hoop (meaning the embroidery machine did most of the work).



what a sweet idea. Really cute doll!


----------



## HeatherSue

karamat said:


> Wendy was so sweet to send me some of the Nursery Rhymes fabric in a fabric swap.  For the first couple of days after it arrived, DD didn't even notice it sitting on the coffee table.  But yesterday she found it and she has been carrying it around, and playing peek-a-boo.
> 
> Thanks Wendy - not only will it make a great outfit for DD, but works as a great toy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Sorry about the first picture - it's correct in Photobucket, but sideways here!


Oh, what a sweet little peanut!! I love those pictures!! 



mrsmiller said:


> Oh Teresa!!!!!What beautiful dress!!!! Love the fabric is that  brocade satin?  it is just beautiful!!!
> 
> that is the fabric that I need for the bridal dress, did you get it at Joann's?


Teresa told me she got that gorgeous fabric at Walmart for $2/yard!! Can you believe it??

Linnette, you are a nut!  That dress is gorgeous just as it is!! I agree with Crystal, leave it alone!!



PrincessKell said:


>


Thank you for posting all of the pictures! I have been in Georgia withdrawl since you took a hiatus!!  That dress is just adorable!  I also enjoyed the tour of your house in the pictures.  I love your front door!!



tinashaver said:


> So I finished the dress let me know what you think!


I saw the front and I thought "Awww...how cute! I love the applique."
Then, I saw the back and I thought "Wow!" That is just perfect!!



minnie2 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Well last night we took DH to the er thinking they were going to say you are fine here are some antibiotics ad go home well they admitted him   He has a hernia and his bowel might be obstructed so they kept him for observation and more tests this am.  It is possible they will do surgery today but if not it looks like he will need it anyway s part of me just wants to get it over.  I fear he will have another blockage ad if it isn't obstructed this time it will e next time.  Since he only has a small intestine he can't afford to loose any more.,  So I just wanted to pop in ad let you know what was going on.  I am going to down some coffee ad head to the hospital.  My girlfriend kept the kids last night and will take them today.  Nikki and her dd have a party and their last cheer game for the season.  So I am sad I will miss it.  I actually feel very guilty I am missing it but I keep telling myself I coached football cheer I went to every bball game cheer and a coaching next football season again so one game isn't bad.  I guess.  When I left the kids last night Kyle was freaking out he wanted me I felt so bad but I knew I had to go to George but the others guilt never ends does it.
> 
> I am going to go back and check out all the gorgeous stuff that I know was posted while I Finnish my coffee if I don't comment on it I am sorry but know that I think al of you are amazing!


Marlo, don't you feel guilty for being with your husband.  He needs you today and I'm sure your kids will understand.  I will be praying for George today, and for you. 



LouiesMama said:


> I made a little dolly to send to sweet Becca.  Hopefully she will make for a good friend in the hospital  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a miniature version of the Kimberbell Kids Doll.  She's a wee 10" tall, and was sewn mostly in the hoop (meaning the embroidery machine did most of the work).



Carla, that is just perfect!!! I absolutely love it!  I know Becca will, too!  Is that doll sold as an in the hoop project, or did you modify it to make it that way?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

minnie2 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Well last night we took DH to the er thinking they were going to say you are fine here are some antibiotics ad go home well they admitted him   He has a hernia and his bowel might be obstructed so they kept him for observation and more tests this am.  It is possible they will do surgery today but if not it looks like he will need it anyway s part of me just wants to get it over.  I fear he will have another blockage ad if it isn't obstructed this time it will e next time.  Since he only has a small intestine he can't afford to loose any more.,  So I just wanted to pop in ad let you know what was going on.  I am going to down some coffee ad head to the hospital.  My girlfriend kept the kids last night and will take them today.  Nikki and her dd have a party and their last cheer game for the season.  So I am sad I will miss it.  I actually feel very guilty I am missing it but I keep telling myself I coached football cheer I went to every bball game cheer and a coaching next football season again so one game isn't bad.  I guess.  When I left the kids last night Kyle was freaking out he wanted me I felt so bad but I knew I had to go to George but the others guilt never ends does it.
> 
> I am going to go back and check out all the gorgeous stuff that I know was posted while I Finnish my coffee if I don't comment on it I am sorry but know that I think al of you are amazing!


Marlo-I will be praying for your DH and your family. My DH had to have hernia surgery not long after we got married. I know how nerve racking it can be. Hopefully they will be able to resolve the problem and keep him from getting worse.



LouiesMama said:


> I made a little dolly to send to sweet Becca.  Hopefully she will make for a good friend in the hospital  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a miniature version of the Kimberbell Kids Doll.  She's a wee 10" tall, and was sewn mostly in the hoop (meaning the embroidery machine did most of the work).


Carla That is so cute and so sweet of you. Is this a new pattern that you are helping with?


----------



## Haganfam5

LouiesMama said:


> I made a little dolly to send to sweet Becca.  Hopefully she will make for a good friend in the hospital  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a miniature version of the Kimberbell Kids Doll.  She's a wee 10" tall, and was sewn mostly in the hoop (meaning the embroidery machine did most of the work).



I LOVE IT!! TOO cute and what a great idea! 



tinashaver said:


> So I finished the dress let me know what you think!



Too CUTE!

Teresajoy- The dresses and the pictures were wonderful. The family looked so happy and I am sure they had a great time!

princesskell-  The St.Patty's dress came out adorable and I love all the pics. I guess you have a hammy too!   

Off to the kids basketball game!!


----------



## LouiesMama

Thanks for the sweet compliments on the dolly, ladies!!!  

Kim and I are working on turning her into a product for SWAK.  She's all digitized, we just need to finish getting the eBook together.  

Basically, the machine stitches out the facial features on one layer of fabric, and then a second layer of fabric is placed over the first layer, and the machine stitches the layers together in the shape of the body parts.  All you have to do is cut them out along the guidelines (also stitched out), turn them right side out, stuff, and assemble.  Even the hair and clothing are made in the hoop!

I had so much fun matching Becca's hair and eye color, and I made the jammies out of her #1 fave color.


----------



## LouiesMama

So sorry you are going through this!  I hope they get him fixed up and home to you very soon.



minnie2 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Well last night we took DH to the er thinking they were going to say you are fine here are some antibiotics ad go home well they admitted him   He has a hernia and his bowel might be obstructed so they kept him for observation and more tests this am.  It is possible they will do surgery today but if not it looks like he will need it anyway s part of me just wants to get it over.  I fear he will have another blockage ad if it isn't obstructed this time it will e next time.  Since he only has a small intestine he can't afford to loose any more.,  So I just wanted to pop in ad let you know what was going on.  I am going to down some coffee ad head to the hospital.  My girlfriend kept the kids last night and will take them today.  Nikki and her dd have a party and their last cheer game for the season.  So I am sad I will miss it.  I actually feel very guilty I am missing it but I keep telling myself I coached football cheer I went to every bball game cheer and a coaching next football season again so one game isn't bad.  I guess.  When I left the kids last night Kyle was freaking out he wanted me I felt so bad but I knew I had to go to George but the others guilt never ends does it.
> 
> I am going to go back and check out all the gorgeous stuff that I know was posted while I Finnish my coffee if I don't comment on it I am sorry but know that I think al of you are amazing!


----------



## 2cutekidz

LouiesMama said:


> Thanks for the sweet compliments on the dolly, ladies!!!
> 
> Kim and I are working on turning her into a product for SWAK.  She's all digitized, we just need to finish getting the eBook together.
> 
> Basically, the machine stitches out the facial features on one layer of fabric, and then a second layer of fabric is placed over the first layer, and the machine stitches the layers together in the shape of the body parts.  All you have to do is cut them out along the guidelines (also stitched out), turn them right side out, stuff, and assemble.  Even the hair and clothing are made in the hoop!
> 
> I had so much fun matching Becca's hair and eye color, and I made the jammies out of her #1 fave color.



Nooooo!!!  Make one for us without the embroidery machine too!!  Pleeeaaaase?

The dolll is adorable and Becca is sure to love her!!


----------



## HeatherSue

Tessa went to her very first dance a couple of weeks ago. It was the father/daughter dance at her school!  I didn't make her dress, she's actually had it since she was 3 years old.  But, it still fit and I just love the color of it on her!  She was so excited to go to the dance with her daddy!  She wanted him to wear his police uniform, but he declined.  











Lydia had to get in on the action, too.  Notice her adorable outfit, made by our very own Stephres.






Stephanie also sent Tessa this gorgeous Alice in Wonderland outfit that Megan had outgrown.  I've been in love with this dress since she posted it!






Sawyer picked out his own outfit this day.  My trip report readers may recognize what he's holding in his hands!






We went to Logan's to eat and look what good use Tessa made out of the little purse that matches the outfit!


----------



## teresajoy

You guys sure know how to make a girl feel good!!  Thank you for all the wonderful comments on Arminda's dress and the girls! I think they are pretty darn cute myself! Brian too!  All these comments make me want to go sew something else!  




karamat said:


> !


HOW adorable!!!! AWWW what a little darling!!! 
And, I've never yet seen someone's pictures be sideways or too big when they say they are right in Photobucket but wrong here! Somehow, they always look wrong on the posters computer but right to the rest of us!



mrsmiller said:


> Oh Teresa!!!!!What beautiful dress!!!! Love the fabric is that  brocade satin?  it is just beautiful!!!
> 
> that is the fabric that I need for the bridal dress, did you get it at Joann's?
> 
> 
> OK.... so I went ahead and finished the dress, for some reason I could not get the straps to look right (I am going with the pictures on the tutorial) I keep missing the c shape for the straps and somehow they do not hang right
> 
> 
> back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Linnette, are you trying to make the rest of us look bad?????   COOL IT! That dress is perfection! LEAVE IT! The straps look great! There is absolutely nothing wrong with them!  I am so in love with that cute dress and I FORBID you to do anything else to it! 

And, like Heather already said, I got that gorgeous fabric at Walmart for $2 a yard! I went back the other day to see if there was more, but it was all gone.  It would make a gorgeous wedding dress. I'm also thinking it could work as a Mary Poppinish dress too. 



PrincessKell said:


> OK its done! I am so proud of myself and this dress.  I dont know why, but I just really am!
> 
> So Georgia really really really liked it too! She put on a modeling show for us tonight when trying it on. Get ready because she said she wanted my Disney Sewing ladies to view it too!  Grab you seats and , and welcome to the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to post them all, but she said I MUST! hahaha  SO there ya go! On to the next sewing project.



Please tell Georgia thank you for the fashion show!!! I love lots of pictures and Georgia is such a cutie. You could see how much fun she was having and how much she loves her pretty new dress! And, like Heather said, I was enjoying the little tour of your house and all the little Georgia pictures in the background! So, good for her making you put all the pictures in! 



Camping Griswalds said:


> Jackson is 12, Ben is 16, and AGM is 4.  You should have them take pics.  They come home each time with some cool pics.
> 
> I love the dress and the sash on Arminda!  It looks so sweet, but her hair style looks so grown up in the back.  I really love the sash.  Is that the Carla C one?
> 
> Lydia looks so pretty in her Giselle dress.  I had forgotten what that looked like!
> 
> 
> Here is how I describe my kids..."Kissed by the fairies."  They are lucky, and blessed, and while I know I am partial to them, they all have beautiful blue eyes!




Thanks Maureen! Yes, that is Carla's sash. I think it was really worth the extra work to make it. It would have went together really quickly, but as I was sewing the two sash pieces together, I realized that instead of sewing the two sash pieces together, I had actually folded over one piece and was sewing it to itself!  

Lydia's dress got a bit shorter this year! And, when she went to put it on, we could not find the ribbon that hangs down the front or the flowers. So, I had to find some other flowers and put them on real quick before they left. I couldn't find any matching ribbon though. So, I think we'll have to run to Hobby Lobby and get some (the only place I've found around her with the right color). 
We have lots of pictures of logs and bugs and other miscellanious nature things while they are out hunting (shh...don't tell Brian but I think Corey goes out more to take pictures than to actually hunt!) but no people! 

I had forgotten how close in age Jackson and Arminda were. She will be 11 in May. I think I will not let her see Jackson's pictures! 

Kissed by the fairies, I just love that expression! So true! Your kids are just stunning! 



tinashaver said:


> So I finished the dress let me know what you think!



I love it!!! I'm a big sucker for ruffles!!! Perfect!!! Just perfect! 


minnie2 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Well last night we took DH to the er thinking they were going to say you are fine here are some antibiotics ad go home well they admitted him   He has a hernia and his bowel might be obstructed so they kept him for observation and more tests this am.  It is possible they will do surgery today but if not it looks like he will need it anyway s part of me just wants to get it over.  I fear he will have another blockage ad if it isn't obstructed this time it will e next time.  Since he only has a small intestine he can't afford to loose any more.,  So I just wanted to pop in ad let you know what was going on.  I am going to down some coffee ad head to the hospital.  My girlfriend kept the kids last night and will take them today.  Nikki and her dd have a party and their last cheer game for the season.  So I am sad I will miss it.  I actually feel very guilty I am missing it but I keep telling myself I coached football cheer I went to every bball game cheer and a coaching next football season again so one game isn't bad.  I guess.  When I left the kids last night Kyle was freaking out he wanted me I felt so bad but I knew I had to go to George but the others guilt never ends does it.
> 
> I am going to go back and check out all the gorgeous stuff that I know was posted while I Finnish my coffee if I don't comment on it I am sorry but know that I think al of you are amazing!



Oh Marlo,  I'm sorry. Do not feel guilty! You are a great mother, but right now, George needs you. You are doing the right thing. And, because you are a great mother, your kids will understand!  I will be praying for George and you today.  



LouiesMama said:


> I made a little dolly to send to sweet Becca.  Hopefully she will make for a good friend in the hospital .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a miniature version of the Kimberbell Kids Doll.  She's a wee 10" tall, and was sewn mostly in the hoop (meaning the embroidery machine did most of the work).



Oh Carla, that is just so cute!!! I am in love with it! I LOVE dolls.  That was so very sweet of you to make for Becca. I'm sure it will bring her some comfort and happiness in the long weeks ahead of her. 



LouiesMama said:


> Thanks for the sweet compliments on the dolly, ladies!!!
> 
> Kim and I are working on turning her into a product for SWAK.  She's all digitized, we just need to finish getting the eBook together.
> 
> Basically, the machine stitches out the facial features on one layer of fabric, and then a second layer of fabric is placed over the first layer, and the machine stitches the layers together in the shape of the body parts.  All you have to do is cut them out along the guidelines (also stitched out), turn them right side out, stuff, and assemble.  Even the hair and clothing are made in the hoop!
> 
> I had so much fun matching Becca's hair and eye color, and I made the jammies out of her #1 fave color.



I'm so excited about this! So THAT'S what in the hoop means!!! I love it! 




HeatherSue said:


> Tessa went to her very first dance a couple of weeks ago. It was the father/daughter dance at her school!  I didn't make her dress, she's actually had it since she was 3 years old.  But, it still fit and I just love the color of it on her!  She was so excited to go to the dance with her daddy!  She wanted him to wear his police uniform, but he declined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lydia had to get in on the action, too.  Notice her adorable outfit, made by our very own Stephres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie also sent Tessa this gorgeous Alice in Wonderland outfit that Megan had outgrown.  I've been in love with this dress since she posted it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawyer picked out his own outfit this day.  My trip report readers may recognize what he's holding in his hands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went to Logan's to eat and look what good use Tessa made out of the little purse that matches the outfit!




Oh, such pretty pictures!!! She sure looked beautiful that night! Henry looked very nice too, even if he wouldn't wear his uniform!

I love that dress Steph made! Tessa looks so pretty in it!! And what a good use for the purse! 

Ah yes, I recognize that sword!


----------



## PrincessKell

minnie2 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Well last night we took DH to the er thinking they were going to say you are fine here are some antibiotics ad go home well they admitted him   He has a hernia and his bowel might be obstructed so they kept him for observation and more tests this am.  It is possible they will do surgery today but if not it looks like he will need it anyway s part of me just wants to get it over.  I fear he will have another blockage ad if it isn't obstructed this time it will e next time.  Since he only has a small intestine he can't afford to loose any more.,  So I just wanted to pop in ad let you know what was going on.  I am going to down some coffee ad head to the hospital.  My girlfriend kept the kids last night and will take them today.  Nikki and her dd have a party and their last cheer game for the season.  So I am sad I will miss it.  I actually feel very guilty I am missing it but I keep telling myself I coached football cheer I went to every bball game cheer and a coaching next football season again so one game isn't bad.  I guess.  When I left the kids last night Kyle was freaking out he wanted me I felt so bad but I knew I had to go to George but the others guilt never ends does it.
> 
> I am going to go back and check out all the gorgeous stuff that I know was posted while I Finnish my coffee if I don't comment on it I am sorry but know that I think al of you are amazing!



I hope every thing turns out ok, and they figure things out for him to be health and clear!  



LouiesMama said:


> I made a little dolly to send to sweet Becca.  Hopefully she will make for a good friend in the hospital  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a miniature version of the Kimberbell Kids Doll.  She's a wee 10" tall, and was sewn mostly in the hoop (meaning the embroidery machine did most of the work).



That is so sweet. I love her! I am sure Becca will too.



HeatherSue said:


> Oh, what a sweet little peanut!! I love those pictures!!
> 
> 
> Thank you for posting all of the pictures! I have been in Georgia withdrawl since you took a hiatus!!  That dress is just adorable!  I also enjoyed the tour of your house in the pictures.  I love your front door!!



oh you are very welcome for the tour, next stop the bedroom and bath! bwahahahahaha if you are lucky you might get a shot of the front and back yard. 



Haganfam5 said:


> princesskell-  The St.Patty's dress came out adorable and I love all the pics. I guess you have a hammy too!



Oh yes, she is a HOG, I'd say Ham but she will hunt me down if I stop with the camera, then other times it takes a Billion pictures to get ONE good one...  but she sure did love that dress, so it made it a lot easier to take the pictures.   Right before that she was in tears because my roomie's daughter spoiled the surprise for the show and saw her in the dress. But we worked it out. hahaha



HeatherSue said:


> Tessa went to her very first dance a couple of weeks ago. It was the father/daughter dance at her school!  I didn't make her dress, she's actually had it since she was 3 years old.  But, it still fit and I just love the color of it on her!  She was so excited to go to the dance with her daddy!  She wanted him to wear his police uniform, but he declined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lydia had to get in on the action, too.  Notice her adorable outfit, made by our very own Stephres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie also sent Tessa this gorgeous Alice in Wonderland outfit that Megan had outgrown.  I've been in love with this dress since she posted it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawyer picked out his own outfit this day.  My trip report readers may recognize what he's holding in his hands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went to Logan's to eat and look what good use Tessa made out of the little purse that matches the outfit!



Oooh sooo sweet! I love all the father daughter dance dresses and pictures.  I will have to pull Georgia's.  I love the purse for peanuts. hehehe too cute! I love that dress too. We love Alice in this house.


----------



## twob4him

I am all done! I love the way it came out. The backing is from a baby blanket and its really really soft and cozy. 

*Quick Tutorial: * I cut out fourteen 5.5 inch blocks from 4 fabrics and also 2 fuzzy blocks. I arranged the blocks in 4 rows of 4. I sewed the 16 blocks together to make a block panel. I cut little ribbon "taggies" for around the edges and secured them on the right side with pins. I placed the block panel right sides together with the fuzzy blanket backing. I smoothed it out and pinned around the edges. I cut the backing with an inch to spare around the block panel. Then I stitched around the sides going back and forth over the ribbon tags several times to make sure they were good and secure. I left an opening in order to turn inside out. I trimmed the corners and turned it right side out. I pressed and stiched around the edges and then stiched where the blocks meet (stitch in the ditch). And whaalaaa....all done! 

It took me three hours or so cause I am SLOW! It still always takes me hours longer than you all when I sew anything. But I am really excited to give it to my friend and her new baby girl!   

Here is my baby girl holding up the finished taggy quilt!


----------



## twob4him

HeatherSue said:


> Tessa went to her very first dance a couple of weeks ago. It was the father/daughter dance at her school!  I didn't make her dress, she's actually had it since she was 3 years old.  But, it still fit and I just love the color of it on her!  She was so excited to go to the dance with her daddy!  She wanted him to wear his police uniform, but he declined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie also sent Tessa this gorgeous Alice in Wonderland outfit that Megan had outgrown.  I've been in love with this dress since she posted it!


OHHHHH  how beautiful she looks!!! I love the color of green too! And...what a minute...is that a smile I see on Henry's face or did you edit this pic???  The Alice dress is soooooo cute...no wonder you couldn't stop thinking of it! How nice of Megan to send it to Tessa!  



tinashaver said:


> So I finished the dress let me know what you think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


It came out great! I love everything!!!



LouiesMama said:


> I made a little dolly to send to sweet Becca.  Hopefully she will make for a good friend in the hospital  .


Awwwww, she is just so adorable! I know Becca will love it!



minnie2 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Well last night we took DH to the er thinking they were going to say you are fine here are some antibiotics ad go home well they admitted him   He has a hernia and his bowel might be obstructed so they kept him for observation and more tests this am.


Prayers and hugs for you!  



PrincessKell said:


> OK its done! I am so proud of myself and this dress.  I dont know why, but I just really am!
> 
> So Georgia really really really liked it too! She put on a modeling show for us tonight when trying it on. Get ready because she said she wanted my Disney Sewing ladies to view it too!  Grab you seats and  , and welcome to the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to post them all, but she said I MUST! hahaha  SO there ya go! On to the next sewing project.


Oh I just love the dress!! Its sooo perfect! Seriously you could sell those on ebay! Your dd is beautiful too!





disneymomof1 said:


> Ok I just had to post, because I have a new ticker !!!!  DH has a convention to attend in September, so how could we possibly let him go anywhere near disney without us !!!


Yaaa for a Disney trip and a chance to make some outfits!!!  



teresajoy said:


> I made Arminda's Father Daughter dress last night. My Mom gave her pink dangling Mickey Head earrings, and she asked me to make her a dress to match them! So, this is what I came up with.
> 
> Ok, too many Arminda Sue's....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love her smile in this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Brian:


Wow she looks totally perfect! I love the fabric...it looks like a heavy satin. Was it hard to sew with? Bryan looks so happy and handsome! I love Lydia's dress....how nice that it still fits!!!


----------



## Tink561

teresajoy said:


> I made Arminda's Father Daughter dress last night. My Mom gave her pink dangling Mickey Head earrings, and she asked me to make her a dress to match them! So, this is what I came up with.
> 
> Ok, too many Arminda Sue's....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love her smile in this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In her dress coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Lydia in her Giselle dress. I was trying to figure out how to put some sort of ruffle on it to make it longer, but I decided it really isn't a ruffle dress. So, now it is just a shorter dress than originally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Brian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lydia wanted me to post a picture of her in her dress coat. She has another dressoat I like better, it's a gorgeou plum color. But, the cat decided it was a good place for a nap, so it needs to be dehaired!




They look so cute going off to the dance with daddy.  I hope they had fun.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

twob4him said:


> I am all done! I love the way it came out. The backing is from a baby blanket and its really really soft and cozy.
> 
> *Quick Tutorial: * I cut out fourteen 5.5 inch blocks from 4 fabrics and also 2 fuzzy blocks. I arranged the blocks in 4 rows of 4. I sewed the 16 blocks together to make a block panel. I cut little ribbon "taggies" for around the edges and secured them on the right side with pins. I placed the block panel right sides together with the fuzzy blanket backing. I smoothed it out and pinned around the edges. I cut the backing with an inch to spare around the block panel. Then I stitched around the sides going back and forth over the ribbon tags several times to make sure they were good and secure. I left an opening in order to turn inside out. I trimmed the corners and turned it right side out. I pressed and stiched around the edges and then stiched where the blocks meet (stitch in the ditch). And whaalaaa....all done!
> 
> It took me three hours or so cause I am SLOW! It still always takes me hours longer than you all when I sew anything. But I am really excited to give it to my friend and her new baby girl!
> 
> Here is my baby girl holding up the finished taggy quilt!


Cathy-that is the cutest blanket. Any little girl would be happy to have it. Great job.


----------



## Jajone

twob4him said:


> I am all done! I love the way it came out. The backing is from a baby blanket and its really really soft and cozy.
> 
> *Quick Tutorial: * I cut out fourteen 5.5 inch blocks from 4 fabrics and also 2 fuzzy blocks. I arranged the blocks in 4 rows of 4. I sewed the 16 blocks together to make a block panel. I cut little ribbon "taggies" for around the edges and secured them on the right side with pins. I placed the block panel right sides together with the fuzzy blanket backing. I smoothed it out and pinned around the edges. I cut the backing with an inch to spare around the block panel. Then I stitched around the sides going back and forth over the ribbon tags several times to make sure they were good and secure. I left an opening in order to turn inside out. I trimmed the corners and turned it right side out. I pressed and stiched around the edges and then stiched where the blocks meet (stitch in the ditch). And whaalaaa....all done!
> 
> It took me three hours or so cause I am SLOW! It still always takes me hours longer than you all when I sew anything. But I am really excited to give it to my friend and her new baby girl!
> 
> Here is my baby girl holding up the finished taggy quilt!


Love it! My DS2 is a "tag" lover since birth. Santa made him 2 of these blankets and they go everywhere with us.


----------



## *Toadstool*

LouiesMama said:


> I made a little dolly to send to sweet Becca.  Hopefully she will make for a good friend in the hospital  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a miniature version of the Kimberbell Kids Doll.  She's a wee 10" tall, and was sewn mostly in the hoop (meaning the embroidery machine did most of the work).


How cute! I digitize alot of in the hoop projects myself. They are alot of fun!



minnie2 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Well last night we took DH to the er thinking they were going to say you are fine here are some antibiotics ad go home well they admitted him


 



HeatherSue said:


> Tessa went to her very first dance a couple of weeks ago. It was the father/daughter dance at her school!  I didn't make her dress, she's actually had it since she was 3 years old.  But, it still fit and I just love the color of it on her!  She was so excited to go to the dance with her daddy!  She wanted him to wear his police uniform, but he declined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lydia had to get in on the action, too.  Notice her adorable outfit, made by our very own Stephres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie also sent Tessa this gorgeous Alice in Wonderland outfit that Megan had outgrown.  I've been in love with this dress since she posted it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawyer picked out his own outfit this day.  My trip report readers may recognize what he's holding in his hands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went to Logan's to eat and look what good use Tessa made out of the little purse that matches the outfit!


Your kids are so adorable! 



twob4him said:


> I am all done! I love the way it came out. The backing is from a baby blanket and its really really soft and cozy.
> 
> *Quick Tutorial: * I cut out fourteen 5.5 inch blocks from 4 fabrics and also 2 fuzzy blocks. I arranged the blocks in 4 rows of 4. I sewed the 16 blocks together to make a block panel. I cut little ribbon "taggies" for around the edges and secured them on the right side with pins. I placed the block panel right sides together with the fuzzy blanket backing. I smoothed it out and pinned around the edges. I cut the backing with an inch to spare around the block panel. Then I stitched around the sides going back and forth over the ribbon tags several times to make sure they were good and secure. I left an opening in order to turn inside out. I trimmed the corners and turned it right side out. I pressed and stiched around the edges and then stiched where the blocks meet (stitch in the ditch). And whaalaaa....all done!
> 
> It took me three hours or so cause I am SLOW! It still always takes me hours longer than you all when I sew anything. But I am really excited to give it to my friend and her new baby girl!
> 
> Here is my baby girl holding up the finished taggy quilt!


Really cute! Hannah is obsessed with Strawberry Shortcake!

Here are some in the hoop stuffed animals if anyone is interested. There is a free one to try. They are all for the embroidery machine. There is one that looks exactly like Lumpy from Pooh. I was going to buy the rabbit, but he look so sad! I guess I can change his frown into a smile in Embird. 

http://www.embroidery-outlet.com/designs_overview_inthehoop.htm

I lost a bunch of my multis, but I loved Arminda and Lydias dresses. Giselle one is my fav. So cute!!!
Loved the rainbow Saint Pattys dress too. 

I'm working on painting Hannah's castle bunk bed right now. It is a pretty big project. Air brushing is not fun... not fun at all.


----------



## SallyfromDE

PrincessKell said:


> OK its done! I am so proud of myself and this dress.  I dont know why, but I just really am!
> 
> So Georgia really really really liked it too! She put on a modeling show for us tonight when trying it on. Get ready because she said she wanted my Disney Sewing ladies to view it too!  Grab you seats and  , and welcome to the show!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to post them all, but she said I MUST! hahaha  SO there ya go! On to the next sewing project.



She looks like an Irish Lass! 



LouiesMama said:


> I made a little dolly to send to sweet Becca.  Hopefully she will make for a good friend in the hospital  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a miniature version of the Kimberbell Kids Doll.  She's a wee 10" tall, and was sewn mostly in the hoop (meaning the embroidery machine did most of the work).


----------



## teresajoy

twob4him said:


> I am all done! I love the way it came out. The backing is from a baby blanket and its really really soft and cozy.
> 
> *Quick Tutorial: * I cut out fourteen 5.5 inch blocks from 4 fabrics and also 2 fuzzy blocks. I arranged the blocks in 4 rows of 4. I sewed the 16 blocks together to make a block panel. I cut little ribbon "taggies" for around the edges and secured them on the right side with pins. I placed the block panel right sides together with the fuzzy blanket backing. I smoothed it out and pinned around the edges. I cut the backing with an inch to spare around the block panel. Then I stitched around the sides going back and forth over the ribbon tags several times to make sure they were good and secure. I left an opening in order to turn inside out. I trimmed the corners and turned it right side out. I pressed and stiched around the edges and then stiched where the blocks meet (stitch in the ditch). And whaalaaa....all done!
> 
> It took me three hours or so cause I am SLOW! It still always takes me hours longer than you all when I sew anything. But I am really excited to give it to my friend and her new baby girl!
> 
> Here is my baby girl holding up the finished taggy quilt!



I love that! So cute! Thanks for the directions. 



twob4him said:


> Wow she looks totally perfect! I love the fabric...it looks like a heavy satin. Was it hard to sew with? Bryan looks so happy and handsome! I love Lydia's dress....how nice that it still fits!!![/COLOR][/SIZE]



It was heavy, kind of a satin but not quite. I am not sure what you would call it!  I thought it was easy to sew with, but I don't have a problem sewing satins, so I'm really not a good one to ask about that! 



Tink561 said:


> They look so cute going off to the dance with daddy.  I hope they had fun.


They had a blast! They went out for ice cream afterwards too. They look forward to this all year. 



*Toadstool* said:


> Here are some in the hoop stuffed animals if anyone is interested. There is a free one to try. They are all for the embroidery machine. There is one that looks exactly like Lumpy from Pooh. I was going to buy the rabbit, but he look so sad! I guess I can change his frown into a smile in Embird.
> 
> http://www.embroidery-outlet.com/designs_overview_inthehoop.htm
> 
> I lost a bunch of my multis, but I loved Arminda and Lydias dresses. Giselle one is my fav. So cute!!!
> Loved the rainbow Saint Pattys dress too.
> 
> I'm working on painting Hannah's castle bunk bed right now. It is a pretty big project. Air brushing is not fun... not fun at all.



Thanks for the link! And, thanks for the compliments! I love Giselle too! I have changed the design a bit since I made this one, it was my first. I do the sleeves a bit different now. 

OOOH, I can't wait to see the bed when you are done!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

teresajoy said:


> I made Arminda's Father Daughter dress last night. My Mom gave her pink dangling Mickey Head earrings, and she asked me to make her a dress to match them! So, this is what I came up with.
> 
> Ok, too many Arminda Sue's....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Brian:


Wow Arminda's dress is beautiful!  I love the pink satin sash with it.  She is growing up and looking so beautiful.  Lydia looks beautiful too!  She looks like a sweet girl.  So did you get to spend a nice quiet night at home?


PrincessKell said:


> OK its done! I am so proud of myself and this dress.  I dont know why, but I just really am!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't going to post them all, but she said I MUST! hahaha  SO there ya go! On to the next sewing project.


Georgia is adorable in her new dress!  Great job on the dress and thank you for the photo shoot.


tinashaver said:


> So I finished the dress let me know what you think!


I think it is perfect!  Stitch is adorable.


LouiesMama said:


> I made a little dolly to send to sweet Becca.  Hopefully she will make for a good friend in the hospital  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a miniature version of the Kimberbell Kids Doll.  She's a wee 10" tall, and was sewn mostly in the hoop (meaning the embroidery machine did most of the work).


I think Becca will love it!  I want to make some for my little nieces!


minnie2 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Well last night we took DH to the er thinking they were going to say you are fine here are some antibiotics ad go home well they admitted him   He has a hernia and his bowel might be obstructed so they kept him for observation and more tests this am.  It is possible they will do surgery today but if not it looks like he will need it anyway s part of me just wants to get it over.  I fear he will have another blockage ad if it isn't obstructed this time it will e next time.  Since he only has a small intestine he can't afford to loose any more.,  So I just wanted to pop in ad let you know what was going on.  I am going to down some coffee ad head to the hospital.  My girlfriend kept the kids last night and will take them today.  Nikki and her dd have a party and their last cheer game for the season.  So I am sad I will miss it.  I actually feel very guilty I am missing it but I keep telling myself I coached football cheer I went to every bball game cheer and a coaching next football season again so one game isn't bad.  I guess.  When I left the kids last night Kyle was freaking out he wanted me I felt so bad but I knew I had to go to George but the others guilt never ends does it.
> 
> I am going to go back and check out all the gorgeous stuff that I know was posted while I Finnish my coffee if I don't comment on it I am sorry but know that I think al of you are amazing!


Take care of your DH.  I hope he gets better soon it sounds so painful.  Poor guy.  Don't worry about the kids too much it sounds like they are in good hands.


LouiesMama said:


> Thanks for the sweet compliments on the dolly, ladies!!!
> 
> Kim and I are working on turning her into a product for SWAK.  She's all digitized, we just need to finish getting the eBook together.
> 
> Basically, the machine stitches out the facial features on one layer of fabric, and then a second layer of fabric is placed over the first layer, and the machine stitches the layers together in the shape of the body parts.  All you have to do is cut them out along the guidelines (also stitched out), turn them right side out, stuff, and assemble.  Even the hair and clothing are made in the hoop!
> 
> I had so much fun matching Becca's hair and eye color, and I made the jammies out of her #1 fave color.


I can't wait to get this one.  Let us know when it is ready!  I would be happy to try it out for you...


HeatherSue said:


> Tessa went to her very first dance a couple of weeks ago. It was the father/daughter dance at her school!  I didn't make her dress, she's actually had it since she was 3 years old.  But, it still fit and I just love the color of it on her!  She was so excited to go to the dance with her daddy!  She wanted him to wear his police uniform, but he declined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lydia had to get in on the action, too.  Notice her adorable outfit, made by our very own Stephres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie also sent Tessa this gorgeous Alice in Wonderland outfit that Megan had outgrown.  I've been in love with this dress since she posted it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawyer picked out his own outfit this day.  My trip report readers may recognize what he's holding in his hands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We went to Logan's to eat and look what good use Tessa made out of the little purse that matches the outfit!


I love all their outfits. That is really nice of Stephres to send them to you.   YUMMM Logans  We love to eat there too.


twob4him said:


> I am all done! I love the way it came out. The backing is from a baby blanket and its really really soft and cozy.
> 
> *Quick Tutorial: * I cut out fourteen 5.5 inch blocks from 4 fabrics and also 2 fuzzy blocks. I arranged the blocks in 4 rows of 4. I sewed the 16 blocks together to make a block panel. I cut little ribbon "taggies" for around the edges and secured them on the right side with pins. I placed the block panel right sides together with the fuzzy blanket backing. I smoothed it out and pinned around the edges. I cut the backing with an inch to spare around the block panel. Then I stitched around the sides going back and forth over the ribbon tags several times to make sure they were good and secure. I left an opening in order to turn inside out. I trimmed the corners and turned it right side out. I pressed and stiched around the edges and then stiched where the blocks meet (stitch in the ditch). And whaalaaa....all done!
> 
> It took me three hours or so cause I am SLOW! It still always takes me hours longer than you all when I sew anything. But I am really excited to give it to my friend and her new baby girl!



What a great gift!  It turned out really sweet!


----------



## Jajone

Someone recently posted a corset top that had "fake" lacing in the front. Can you repost it and tell me what pattern you used?


----------



## Haganfam5

I don't know if this is the one your asking about but here you go:
















I used the corset top pattern and directions on youcanmakethis.com. If you have any questions just ask! I really enjoyed making it so Have fun!


----------



## Jajone

Haganfam5 said:


> I don't know if this is the one your asking about but here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the corset top pattern and directions on youcanmakethis.com. If you have any questions just ask! I really enjoyed making it so Have fun!


Perfect, that was it. Was it difficult? How big does the pattern go to? My DD is a 10/12.


----------



## Haganfam5

No, it wasn't difficult.  I had never shirred before and it was easier than I thought.  I think you could make whatever size you want.  It is not really a "pattern"  more like, directions. There are no pieces to print out and cut out. The top is done pretty much with rectangular pieces cut to the length you want and the width that you need according to your measurements.  It has directions on how to shir with pictures and steps on how to piece everything together.  Honestly, if I knew how to shir before hand, I could have done without the pattern and just used pictures to go by.  I make a lot of things that way.  If you need anything else, just ask.


----------



## mrsmiller

I promise this is the last picture!!! 
: 
I redid the dress and the straps and finished it






top 











This is the reason I rather give my sewing away than sell it!!! I am always second guessing myself, a while back I submitted one of the dress I made to ycmt and got an email that it was approved , but I chicken out and did not do it!!!!!

Linnette


----------



## twob4him

Linnette it's gorgeous...I absolutely love the lace and the colors...its going to be such a nice gift!!!!  





Thank you for all of the kind comments on the baby taggy quilt. But guess what...we may get a bit a snow tomorrow into Monday.  They say maybe even a foot of snow! I sure hope I don't lose electricity!  This will also hinder my trip to the hospital to visit my friend.


----------



## revrob

Well, I did it!  I went off the deep end today!  I've been drooling over a Baby Lock serger.  I LOVE the jet air threading.  I went to a demonstration this morning, and ran out of the store as soon as the demo was over because I knew that if I didn't I'd walk out of there with a new serger.  I cam home, ate lunch, took a nap, and wok up really, really wanting that serger.  SO, I went and got it!  I'm the proud owner of a new Baby Lock Imagine serger.  It stitches perfect.  Every time!  I'm absolutely amazed at this machine.  

Since I purchased today, I got a bunch of extra goodies with the machine.  I got a trolley bag, a workbook and a set of specialty feet.  They were out of the feet, but I'll get them for free when they come back in to the store.  I can't wait to get to work on this machine and show you girls what it will do.  Did I mention it's amazing?


----------



## billwendy

mrsmiller said:


> thank you all for helping me decide (the eyelet it is!!)
> 
> NOW ....the funny note:
> 
> I had no idea it was a hawaiian print!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> When somebody posted about the print(i think it was danicaw) I put on my glasses and there it was the word aloha (tiny) in the print!!!!!!!
> Now I am having issues with the print!!!!  How could I missed it!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> WENDY: is the fabric OK???????????? I really did not notice the "theme" I am waiting to hear from you to finish the dress!!!
> 
> 
> Linnette



Linette!!! IT IS AMAZING!!!! Hannah is going to have one jealous big sister!!!!I love the different pinks in the ruffles - they are GREAT!!!!!! BEAUTIFUL!! AWESOME!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## mrsmiller

Oh Wendy !!!!! I am so glad you like it , I've been sweating this one and driving people crazy (sorry Crystal!!!! )  I was worried when I did not hear from you!!!!


 I am doing the happy dance         

Linnette


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Linnette, the feliz is sweet!

I love the pic of Tessa!

Arminda looks delighted with her new dress!

Carla- your dolly is my favorite out of everything Ive read today. I wish I owned a embroidery machine so I could make her. Will you take an order? 

Last night I finished up a very simple blanket/quilt for my friends baby's 1st birthday (which was a couple weeks ago)
Many of my girlfriends are about 3 hours away and I never get to see them. So today DH and I and Megan met them one friend is single and doing the corporate thing, the other has 3 kids. Her middle child has autism and he is 4 now, I was SO impressed with how much he has changed and improved. He was like a totally different kid from when I saw him a year ago. He still has difficulty with eye contact and speaking to some degree, but he was able to interact with the other kids well (ages 7.5,2.5 and the 12month old in a highchair) it used to be impossible to have a conversation with my friend. It was a fun, too short. I get so tired so quick these days- we came home from our hour and half drive each way and i immediately went to sleep. 

I took some pics of my friends with the little quilt, Ill try and get around to posting tomorrow.

Happy Saturday Night everyone!!


----------



## billwendy

karamat said:


> Wendy was so sweet to send me some of the Nursery Rhymes fabric in a fabric swap.  For the first couple of days after it arrived, DD didn't even notice it sitting on the coffee table.  But yesterday she found it and she has been carrying it around, and playing peek-a-boo.
> 
> Thanks Wendy - not only will it make a great outfit for DD, but works as a great toy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Sorry about the first picture - it's correct in Photobucket, but sideways here!



AWWWWWW  HOW ADORABLE!!!



LouiesMama said:


> I made a little dolly to send to sweet Becca.  Hopefully she will make for a good friend in the hospital  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a miniature version of the Kimberbell Kids Doll.  She's a wee 10" tall, and was sewn mostly in the hoop (meaning the embroidery machine did most of the work).



WHat a thoughtful gift!! So cute!! Will it be available for peoples without embroidery machines? I love it!!



twob4him said:


> I am all done! I love the way it came out. The backing is from a baby blanket and its really really soft and cozy.
> 
> *Quick Tutorial: * I cut out fourteen 5.5 inch blocks from 4 fabrics and also 2 fuzzy blocks. I arranged the blocks in 4 rows of 4. I sewed the 16 blocks together to make a block panel. I cut little ribbon "taggies" for around the edges and secured them on the right side with pins. I placed the block panel right sides together with the fuzzy blanket backing. I smoothed it out and pinned around the edges. I cut the backing with an inch to spare around the block panel. Then I stitched around the sides going back and forth over the ribbon tags several times to make sure they were good and secure. I left an opening in order to turn inside out. I trimmed the corners and turned it right side out. I pressed and stiched around the edges and then stiched where the blocks meet (stitch in the ditch). And whaalaaa....all done!
> 
> It took me three hours or so cause I am SLOW! It still always takes me hours longer than you all when I sew anything. But I am really excited to give it to my friend and her new baby girl!
> 
> Here is my baby girl holding up the finished taggy quilt!



Ohhhhh, I LOVE THIS!!!



mrsmiller said:


> Oh Wendy !!!!! I am so glad you like it , I've been sweating this one and driving people crazy (sorry Crystal!!!! )  I was worried when I did not hear from you!!!!
> 
> 
> I am doing the happy dance
> 
> Linnette



Hi Linette - we are in Corning, NY on our way to NIagara Falls, so I havent been on!! I LOVE IT!!!!!! BEAUTIFUL!!!!!  YOU totally AMAZE ME!!!

I love the pitures of all the girls!! Arminda, Lydia, Tessa, Georgia, Jenna, Megan, and all the other cuties!!!

Today I made my own glass bead at the Corning glass museum, really cool!! Bill made an ornament out of blown glass - We get them on Tuesday - cant wait to show ya!! Tomorrow we go on to Niagara Falls!!!!


----------



## luvinyou

billwendy said:


> AWWWWWW  HOW ADORABLE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> WHat a thoughtful gift!! So cute!! Will it be available for peoples without embroidery machines? I love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh, I LOVE THIS!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Linette - we are in Corning, NY on our way to NIagara Falls, so I havent been on!! I LOVE IT!!!!!! BEAUTIFUL!!!!!  YOU totally AMAZE ME!!!
> 
> I love the pitures of all the girls!! Arminda, Lydia, Tessa, Georgia, Jenna, Megan, and all the other cuties!!!
> 
> Today I made my own glass bead at the Corning glass museum, really cool!! Bill made an ornament out of blown glass - We get them on Tuesday - cant wait to show ya!! Tomorrow we go on to Niagara Falls!!!!



Yay!  You decided to take the trip!  Too bad all our snow melted this week


----------



## billwendy

luvinyou said:


> Yay!  You decided to take the trip!  Too bad all our snow melted this week



BUMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eyor44

LouiesMama said:


> I made a little dolly to send to sweet Becca.  Hopefully she will make for a good friend in the hospital  .



she's adorable. How sweet to make that for Becca. I think she'll love it.


----------



## avamadison

Hello - 

I am new to the Disboutiquers section of the Disboards.  I have been trolling through seeing all the beautiful work everyone has done.  I love the outfits I am seeing.

We are going to be at the BWV in April and I am sewing dresses for my twin 2 year olds.  Their favorite princess currently is Snow White.  I have looked on like and at local craft/fabric stores and can't seem to find a simple applique with Snow White's face only.  Any suggestions as to where I can look online???  

THANKS!!!!!!

Stacy


----------



## MouseTriper

jessica52877 said:


> Beth, my machine will skip stitches if the needle gets sticky! It doesn't happen often but I have been known to grab the wrong heat n bond and I pay for it while sewing.


 Thanks Jessica, I will keep that in mind!!



tinashaver said:


> So I finished the dress let me know what you think!


So cute!!



minnie2 said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Well last night we took DH to the er thinking they were going to say you are fine here are some antibiotics ad go home well they admitted him   He has a hernia and his bowel might be obstructed so they kept him for observation and more tests this am.  It is possible they will do surgery today but if not it looks like he will need it anyway s part of me just wants to get it over.  I fear he will have another blockage ad if it isn't obstructed this time it will e next time.  Since he only has a small intestine he can't afford to loose any more.,  So I just wanted to pop in ad let you know what was going on.  I am going to down some coffee ad head to the hospital.  My girlfriend kept the kids last night and will take them today.  Nikki and her dd have a party and their last cheer game for the season.  So I am sad I will miss it.  I actually feel very guilty I am missing it but I keep telling myself I coached football cheer I went to every bball game cheer and a coaching next football season again so one game isn't bad.  I guess.  When I left the kids last night Kyle was freaking out he wanted me I felt so bad but I knew I had to go to George but the others guilt never ends does it.
> 
> I am going to go back and check out all the gorgeous stuff that I know was posted while I Finnish my coffee if I don't comment on it I am sorry but know that I think al of you are amazing!


 Oh I will keep you guys in my thoughts and prayers!!!! Hope he feels better soon!!



LouiesMama said:


> I made a little dolly to send to sweet Becca.  Hopefully she will make for a good friend in the hospital  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a miniature version of the Kimberbell Kids Doll.  She's a wee 10" tall, and was sewn mostly in the hoop (meaning the embroidery machine did most of the work).


 That little doll is ADORABLE!!!!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> That's the cutest Elmo pants I have ever seen!  I really should make something like for my ds with fuzzy Elmo..he loves to sit and spin around on the floor..it could serve dual purpose..having fun and cleaning the floors at the same time! LOL.


 - dual purpose!!!  Too funny!!!  Thanks so much for the sweet comments.  I really love how they turned out too!!



HeatherSue said:


> Tessa went to her very first dance a couple of weeks ago. It was the father/daughter dance at her school!  I didn't make her dress, she's actually had it since she was 3 years old.  But, it still fit and I just love the color of it on her!  She was so excited to go to the dance with her daddy!  She wanted him to wear his police uniform, but he declined.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lydia had to get in on the action, too.  Notice her adorable outfit, made by our very own Stephres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie also sent Tessa this gorgeous Alice in Wonderland outfit that Megan had outgrown.  I've been in love with this dress since she posted it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawyer picked out his own outfit this day.  My trip report readers may recognize what he's holding in his hands!


Awww look at Tessa with her Daddy!!!  How adorable!!!  LOve all her dresses, including the one from Steph.  (how nice of Steph!)  Love Sawyer's sword too.



twob4him said:


> I am all done! I love the way it came out. The backing is from a baby blanket and its really really soft and cozy.
> 
> *Quick Tutorial: * I cut out fourteen 5.5 inch blocks from 4 fabrics and also 2 fuzzy blocks. I arranged the blocks in 4 rows of 4. I sewed the 16 blocks together to make a block panel. I cut little ribbon "taggies" for around the edges and secured them on the right side with pins. I placed the block panel right sides together with the fuzzy blanket backing. I smoothed it out and pinned around the edges. I cut the backing with an inch to spare around the block panel. Then I stitched around the sides going back and forth over the ribbon tags several times to make sure they were good and secure. I left an opening in order to turn inside out. I trimmed the corners and turned it right side out. I pressed and stiched around the edges and then stiched where the blocks meet (stitch in the ditch). And whaalaaa....all done!
> 
> It took me three hours or so cause I am SLOW! It still always takes me hours longer than you all when I sew anything. But I am really excited to give it to my friend and her new baby girl!
> 
> Here is my baby girl holding up the finished taggy quilt!


Awww that turned out great and look how cute your little one is!!!!



mrsmiller said:


> I promise this is the last picture!!!
> :
> I redid the dress and the straps and finished it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the reason I rather give my sewing away than sell it!!! I am always second guessing myself, a while back I submitted one of the dress I made to ycmt and got an email that it was approved , but I chicken out and did not do it!!!!!
> 
> Linnette


Oh Linnette...that dress is ADORABLE!!!!!  Looks absolutely perfect to me!!!  AND OH MY GOSH....don't chicken out on the YCMT, I have FAITH in you...you can do it girl.  Your designs ROCK!!!


----------



## DisneyKings

I finished my star wars shirt for the big give.  This time I remembered to peel the backing off of the iron-on!   I hope he likes it.  My DH's comment was he'll be hot in it--ARRGH!  Jackson listed red, black, blue for his favorite colors, so I went with the black shirt.  He's 12, hopefully he won't feel too hot in it.


----------



## PrincessKell

twob4him said:


> I am all done! I love the way it came out. The backing is from a baby blanket and its really really soft and cozy.




THat is super cute. 



mrsmiller said:


> I promise this is the last picture!!!
> :
> I redid the dress and the straps and finished it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the reason I rather give my sewing away than sell it!!! I am always second guessing myself, a while back I submitted one of the dress I made to ycmt and got an email that it was approved , but I chicken out and did not do it!!!!!
> 
> Linnette




OOOH that is perfect! I love it. You did such a great job.  Its fantastic!


----------



## PrincessKell

DisneyKings said:


> I finished my star wars shirt for the big give.  This time I remembered to peel the backing off of the iron-on!   I hope he likes it.  My DH's comment was he'll be hot in it--ARRGH!  Jackson listed red, black, blue for his favorite colors, so I went with the black shirt.  He's 12, hopefully he won't feel too hot in it.



Oh that is great! I bet he will be just fine in it, and love it!


----------



## *Toadstool*

mrsmiller said:


> I promise this is the last picture!!!
> :
> I redid the dress and the straps and finished it
> 
> This is the reason I rather give my sewing away than sell it!!! I am always second guessing myself, a while back I submitted one of the dress I made to ycmt and got an email that it was approved , but I chicken out and did not do it!!!!!
> 
> Linnette


The straps look great. It took me a while to figure out which way to put them on too. There is a picture tutorial that I used... still took a while to figure it out.  



revrob said:


> Well, I did it!  I went off the deep end today!  I've been drooling over a Baby Lock serger.  I LOVE the jet air threading.  I went to a demonstration this morning, and ran out of the store as soon as the demo was over because I knew that if I didn't I'd walk out of there with a new serger.  I cam home, ate lunch, took a nap, and wok up really, really wanting that serger.  SO, I went and got it!  I'm the proud owner of a new Baby Lock Imagine serger.  It stitches perfect.  Every time!  I'm absolutely amazed at this machine.
> 
> Since I purchased today, I got a bunch of extra goodies with the machine.  I got a trolley bag, a workbook and a set of specialty feet.  They were out of the feet, but I'll get them for free when they come back in to the store.  I can't wait to get to work on this machine and show you girls what it will do.  Did I mention it's amazing?


I'm sooo jealous!!! I too am in  with Babylock sergers. Why do they have to be the most expensive??? I am holding out for an Evolve. I really want wave stitch and coverstitch. Did you get the Imagine Wave or the Imagine? I don't think I could get it without the wave stitch. I want it badly! I can just imagine using it to trim out everything I make instead of rick rack. I may be waiting forever for my Evolve though.  
I was told about the special where you get the workbook too. I really want to get it because I hear that workbook is great.
It seems everyone I know has an Evolve and doesn't use it around here where I live. If only they would just "lend" it to me.   



avamadison said:


> Hello -
> 
> I am new to the Disboutiquers section of the Disboards.  I have been trolling through seeing all the beautiful work everyone has done.  I love the outfits I am seeing.
> 
> We are going to be at the BWV in April and I am sewing dresses for my twin 2 year olds.  Their favorite princess currently is Snow White.  I have looked on like and at local craft/fabric stores and can't seem to find a simple applique with Snow White's face only.  Any suggestions as to where I can look online???
> 
> THANKS!!!!!!
> 
> Stacy


http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...=snow+white+applique&ga_search_type=tag_title
I found that one on etsy. I know it isn't just her face, but that is closest I found. There is an auction for a dress with just the face on it. You could pm her and ask her where she got the design. If I had more time right now I'd offer to make one for you but I am sooo busy!


----------



## minnie2

Thanks for all the thoughts a prayers!   Thankfully they didn't have to do emergency surgery yesterday.  BUT he still needs surgery!  The dr said what is happening is since he only has a small intestine there is extra room in his abdomen. The hernia happens to be a large incisional one.  So what happens is his intestine rolls and sometimes it gets caught in his hernia and then if he has eaten it gets blocked which causes all of his pain.  So they need to close it up and ad some kind of mesh to keep everything in place. This will be his 4th abdominal surgery in 8 yrs UGH!  First he had his colon removed and then the take down surgery then he had an incisional hernia where his stoma was with the colostomy bag now this one!   Though I think this one will be harder then his last hernia op because it is much bigger and he is 7 yrs older.  The last one I was pg with Kyle and I juke that I needed my maternity belt back so I told him go get fixed!      He used to use it to help keep the hernia in.  LOL  any way  Monday I need to call the surgeon to make an appointment to see him next week and we will schedule everything.  They want to do it ASAP because it is pretty bad and they are afraid if it gets caught it could get restricted and if he has another blockage  he is to go to the er ASAP and they will do the surgery then.  So he needs to be careful he doesn't get a blockage. 


Teresa and Heather your girls father daughter dance dresses are beautiful!  I just love sweet pics of daddy's and their little girls.  It melts my heart!



LouiesMama said:


> I made a little dolly to send to sweet Becca.  Hopefully she will make for a good friend in the hospital  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a miniature version of the Kimberbell Kids Doll.  She's a wee 10" tall, and was sewn mostly in the hoop (meaning the embroidery machine did most of the work).


That is really cute!    Will the one you are making the pattern for be of smaller hoops sizes?




HeatherSue said:


> Lydia had to get in on the action, too.  Notice her adorable outfit, made by our very own Stephres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie also sent Tessa this gorgeous Alice in Wonderland outfit that Megan had outgrown.  I've been in love with this dress since she posted it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sawyer picked out his own outfit this day.  My trip report readers may recognize what he's holding in his hands!


Steph both dresses are adorable!  Lydia and Tessa look adorable in them!  

 How cute Sawyer really does LOVe that sward doesn't he?  



twob4him said:


> I am all done! I love the way it came out. The backing is from a baby blanket and its really really soft and cozy.
> 
> *Quick Tutorial: * I cut out fourteen 5.5 inch blocks from 4 fabrics and also 2 fuzzy blocks. I arranged the blocks in 4 rows of 4. I sewed the 16 blocks together to make a block panel. I cut little ribbon "taggies" for around the edges and secured them on the right side with pins. I placed the block panel right sides together with the fuzzy blanket backing. I smoothed it out and pinned around the edges. I cut the backing with an inch to spare around the block panel. Then I stitched around the sides going back and forth over the ribbon tags several times to make sure they were good and secure. I left an opening in order to turn inside out. I trimmed the corners and turned it right side out. I pressed and stiched around the edges and then stiched where the blocks meet (stitch in the ditch). And whaalaaa....all done!
> 
> It took me three hours or so cause I am SLOW! It still always takes me hours longer than you all when I sew anything. But I am really excited to give it to my friend and her new baby girl!
> 
> Here is my baby girl holding up the finished taggy quilt![/SIZE]


The baby will Love it !  it looks perfect!



mrsmiller said:


> I promise this is the last picture!!!
> :
> I redid the dress and the straps and finished it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the reason I rather give my sewing away than sell it!!! I am always second guessing myself, a while back I submitted one of the dress I made to ycmt and got an email that it was approved , but I chicken out and did not do it!!!!!
> 
> Linnette


It is gorgeous!  



revrob said:


> Well, I did it!  I went off the deep end today!  I've been drooling over a Baby Lock serger.  I LOVE the jet air threading.  I went to a demonstration this morning, and ran out of the store as soon as the demo was over because I knew that if I didn't I'd walk out of there with a new serger.  I cam home, ate lunch, took a nap, and wok up really, really wanting that serger.  SO, I went and got it!  I'm the proud owner of a new Baby Lock Imagine serger.  It stitches perfect.  Every time!  I'm absolutely amazed at this machine.
> 
> Since I purchased today, I got a bunch of extra goodies with the machine.  I got a trolley bag, a workbook and a set of specialty feet.  They were out of the feet, but I'll get them for free when they come back in to the store.  I can't wait to get to work on this machine and show you girls what it will do.  Did I mention it's amazing?


 



DisneyKings said:


> I finished my star wars shirt for the big give.  This time I remembered to peel the backing off of the iron-on!   I hope he likes it.  My DH's comment was he'll be hot in it--ARRGH!  Jackson listed red, black, blue for his favorite colors, so I went with the black shirt.  He's 12, hopefully he won't feel too hot in it.


I know a 6 yr old named Kyle who would love that!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Just dropping in quick to say hi and I love everyone's outfits and blankets they have been posting.  Been very busy working at a consignment sale the last couple of days.  Today is the last day and then I am off to Virginia for homeschool days at Colonial Williamsburg and jamestown.  Hopefully when I get back things will have calmed down and I can join in the fun.


----------



## 2manyprincesses

DisneyKings said:


> I finished my star wars shirt for the big give.  This time I remembered to peel the backing off of the iron-on!   I hope he likes it.  My DH's comment was he'll be hot in it--ARRGH!  Jackson listed red, black, blue for his favorite colors, so I went with the black shirt.  He's 12, hopefully he won't feel too hot in it.



That is AWESOME!!  I know any boy (or man for that matter) the likes SW will be thrilled!  Great job!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I went to change my ticker this morning because it kept saying I leave in two days.  It was always a day off.  After I changed it I went to check my airlines tickets and hotel reservations.  Guess what?  I leave on Tuesday, not Wednesday!  I only have today and tomorrow to get ready.  I did sew a stroller bag out of plain sheet and our customs but that is all I have done for the trip so far.

Yeah, only two days....only two days


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mrsmiller said:


> I promise this is the last picture!!!
> :
> I redid the dress and the straps and finished it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the reason I rather give my sewing away than sell it!!! I am always second guessing myself, a while back I submitted one of the dress I made to ycmt and got an email that it was approved , but I chicken out and did not do it!!!!!
> 
> Linnette



It is beautiful and perfect as all your work!  I love the lace trim and this is a perfect dress for the Give.  Girl, you need to sell your work, it is AMAZING!


----------



## revrob

DisneyKings said:


> I finished my star wars shirt for the big give.  This time I remembered to peel the backing off of the iron-on!   I hope he likes it.  My DH's comment was he'll be hot in it--ARRGH!  Jackson listed red, black, blue for his favorite colors, so I went with the black shirt.  He's 12, hopefully he won't feel too hot in it.



My DS is 12 - he would love it!  He wears black all year long, and we live in Texas.  He never seems to be too hot.  I bet Jackson will be fine - and he's gonna love this shirt!



*Toadstool* said:


> I'm sooo jealous!!! I too am in  with Babylock sergers. Why do they have to be the most expensive??? I am holding out for an Evolve. I really want wave stitch and coverstitch. Did you get the Imagine Wave or the Imagine? I don't think I could get it without the wave stitch. I want it badly! I can just imagine using it to trim out everything I make instead of rick rack. I may be waiting forever for my Evolve though.
> I was told about the special where you get the workbook too. I really want to get it because I hear that workbook is great.
> It seems everyone I know has an Evolve and doesn't use it around here where I live. If only they would just "lend" it to me.



I got the plain Imagine.  It may be poor insight on my part, but I didn't particularly love the wave part - at least enough to pay the extra for it.  I think it's really cute, but I kept thinking that I could use variagated thread for a similar affect.  So, I cheaped out!  There were a few things on the evolve that I loved, but, again, not enough for me to pay the extra.  It was a stretch for me.  The reason I kept putting it off was that I didn't like the idea of paying more for a serger than I did for my sewing machine.  SO, the evolve was not in the cards for me.  I am going to be very pleased with the Imagaine, though.  I can tell already!

A funny story - when I went back to pick it up, the owner of the store made a comment that really stumped me.  I asked him what the price difference inthe imagine and the evolve were (just to make sure I didn't want to go all the way!).  He told me.  Then he said, "for you to be walking out of here with that machine, at your age, is pretty amazing!"  I said, "so, are you saying I'm old?"  "NO!  I'm saying that most people don't decide they want to invest in this type of machine until they're much older."  I found that comment to be very interesting.  I WAS the youngest in the class.  Not that that is a bad thing at all!  I just found it pretty interesting.  I just said, "WELL, I have the gift of recognizing quality very quickly!"


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

revrob said:


> Well, I did it!  I went off the deep end today!  I've been drooling over a Baby Lock serger.  I LOVE the jet air threading.  I went to a demonstration this morning, and ran out of the store as soon as the demo was over because I knew that if I didn't I'd walk out of there with a new serger.  I cam home, ate lunch, took a nap, and wok up really, really wanting that serger.  SO, I went and got it!  I'm the proud owner of a new Baby Lock Imagine serger.  It stitches perfect.  Every time!  I'm absolutely amazed at this machine.
> 
> Since I purchased today, I got a bunch of extra goodies with the machine.  I got a trolley bag, a workbook and a set of specialty feet.  They were out of the feet, but I'll get them for free when they come back in to the store.  I can't wait to get to work on this machine and show you girls what it will do.  Did I mention it's amazing?


Congratulations!!!! Sounds like a great machine   


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Last night I finished up a very simple blanket/quilt for my friends baby's 1st birthday (which was a couple weeks ago)
> Many of my girlfriends are about 3 hours away and I never get to see them. So today DH and I and Megan met them one friend is single and doing the corporate thing, the other has 3 kids. Her middle child has autism and he is 4 now, I was SO impressed with how much he has changed and improved. He was like a totally different kid from when I saw him a year ago. He still has difficulty with eye contact and speaking to some degree, but he was able to interact with the other kids well (ages 7.5,2.5 and the 12month old in a highchair) it used to be impossible to have a conversation with my friend. It was a fun, too short. I get so tired so quick these days- we came home from our hour and half drive each way and i immediately went to sleep.
> 
> I took some pics of my friends with the little quilt, Ill try and get around to posting tomorrow.
> 
> Happy Saturday Night everyone!!


Sounds like a nice day.  Take care of yourself.



billwendy said:


> Hi Linette - we are in Corning, NY on our way to NIagara Falls, so I havent been on!! I LOVE IT!!!!!! BEAUTIFUL!!!!!  YOU totally AMAZE ME!!!
> 
> I love the pitures of all the girls!! Arminda, Lydia, Tessa, Georgia, Jenna, Megan, and all the other cuties!!!
> 
> Today I made my own glass bead at the Corning glass museum, really cool!! Bill made an ornament out of blown glass - We get them on Tuesday - cant wait to show ya!! Tomorrow we go on to Niagara Falls!!!!


Have fun in Niagara Falls.  Are you going to the Canadian side?  We went way back in 1998 they are amazing!  Will you go on the boats? (Maids in the Mists?)


avamadison said:


> Hello -
> 
> I am new to the Disboutiquers section of the Disboards.  I have been trolling through seeing all the beautiful work everyone has done.  I love the outfits I am seeing.
> 
> We are going to be at the BWV in April and I am sewing dresses for my twin 2 year olds.  Their favorite princess currently is Snow White.  I have looked on like and at local craft/fabric stores and can't seem to find a simple applique with Snow White's face only.  Any suggestions as to where I can look online???
> 
> THANKS!!!!!!
> 
> Stacy


Welcome! You can piece one together using a coloring page.  THere is a great tutorial about making appliques in the first post of this thread.  Or you can find them on ebay sometimes.
Be sure and post a picture of the dresses when you finish


DisneyKings said:


> I finished my star wars shirt for the big give.  This time I remembered to peel the backing off of the iron-on!   I hope he likes it.  My DH's comment was he'll be hot in it--ARRGH!  Jackson listed red, black, blue for his favorite colors, so I went with the black shirt.  He's 12, hopefully he won't feel too hot in it.


I think it turned out great!


minnie2 said:


> Thanks for all the thoughts a prayers!   Thankfully they didn't have to do emergency surgery yesterday.  BUT he still needs surgery!  The dr said what is happening is since he only has a small intestine there is extra room in his abdomen. The hernia happens to be a large incisional one.  So what happens is his intestine rolls and sometimes it gets caught in his hernia and then if he has eaten it gets blocked which causes all of his pain.  So they need to close it up and ad some kind of mesh to keep everything in place. This will be his 4th abdominal surgery in 8 yrs UGH!  First he had his colon removed and then the take down surgery then he had an incisional hernia where his stoma was with the colostomy bag now this one!   Though I think this one will be harder then his last hernia op because it is much bigger and he is 7 yrs older.  The last one I was pg with Kyle and I juke that I needed my maternity belt back so I told him go get fixed!      He used to use it to help keep the hernia in.  LOL  any way  Monday I need to call the surgeon to make an appointment to see him next week and we will schedule everything.  They want to do it ASAP because it is pretty bad and they are afraid if it gets caught it could get restricted and if he has another blockage  he is to go to the er ASAP and they will do the surgery then.  So he needs to be careful he doesn't get a blockage.


Your poor husband.  I hope they get him feeling better soon.


mommyof2princesses said:


> Just dropping in quick to say hi and I love everyone's outfits and blankets they have been posting.  Been very busy working at a consignment sale the last couple of days.  Today is the last day and then I am off to Virginia for homeschool days at Colonial Williamsburg and jamestown.  Hopefully when I get back things will have calmed down and I can join in the fun.


Colonial Williamsburg sounds like fun! 


MinnieVanMom said:


> I went to change my ticker this morning because it kept saying I leave in two days.  It was always a day off.  After I changed it I went to check my airlines tickets and hotel reservations.  Guess what?  I leave on Tuesday, not Wednesday!  I only have today and tomorrow to get ready.  I did sew a stroller bag out of plain sheet and our customs but that is all I have done for the trip so far.
> 
> Yeah, only two days....only two days



   Only two days!


----------



## HeatherSue

*Toadstool* said:


> Here are some in the hoop stuffed animals if anyone is interested. There is a free one to try. They are all for the embroidery machine. There is one that looks exactly like Lumpy from Pooh. I was going to buy the rabbit, but he look so sad! I guess I can change his frown into a smile in Embird.
> 
> http://www.embroidery-outlet.com/designs_overview_inthehoop.htm
> 
> I lost a bunch of my multis, but I loved Arminda and Lydias dresses. Giselle one is my fav. So cute!!!
> Loved the rainbow Saint Pattys dress too.
> 
> I'm working on painting Hannah's castle bunk bed right now. It is a pretty big project. Air brushing is not fun... not fun at all.


Thanks for the link!  I added it to the bookmarks under "embroidery machine".

I MUST see this castle bunk bed!!!!!  I am obsessed with the gorgeous beds I've seen online!!  Where did you get it?



twob4him said:


> OHHHHH  how beautiful she looks!!! I love the color of green too! And...what a minute...is that a smile I see on Henry's face or did you edit this pic???



 He actually smiles quite a bit!  He's just a Disney-hater, not a smile-hater! 



Haganfam5 said:


>


That is adorable!



mrsmiller said:


> This is the reason I rather give my sewing away than sell it!!! I am always second guessing myself, a while back I submitted one of the dress I made to ycmt and got an email that it was approved , but I chicken out and did not do it!!!!!
> 
> Linnette


Gorgeous Linnette!!! I think it looked gorgeous before, too!  You really should follow up on the ycmt thing!



revrob said:


> Well, I did it!  I went off the deep end today!  I've been drooling over a Baby Lock serger.  I LOVE the jet air threading.  I went to a demonstration this morning, and ran out of the store as soon as the demo was over because I knew that if I didn't I'd walk out of there with a new serger.  I cam home, ate lunch, took a nap, and wok up really, really wanting that serger.  SO, I went and got it!  I'm the proud owner of a new Baby Lock Imagine serger.  It stitches perfect.  Every time!  I'm absolutely amazed at this machine.
> 
> Since I purchased today, I got a bunch of extra goodies with the machine.  I got a trolley bag, a workbook and a set of specialty feet.  They were out of the feet, but I'll get them for free when they come back in to the store.  I can't wait to get to work on this machine and show you girls what it will do.  Did I mention it's amazing?


I am SO jealous!!!  Wow!  Those machines are just awesome!  Do you have a link to the machine you got, so I can drool over it?  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I love the pic of Tessa!
> 
> Last night I finished up a very simple blanket/quilt for my friends baby's 1st birthday (which was a couple weeks ago)
> Many of my girlfriends are about 3 hours away and I never get to see them. So today DH and I and Megan met them one friend is single and doing the corporate thing, the other has 3 kids. Her middle child has autism and he is 4 now, I was SO impressed with how much he has changed and improved. He was like a totally different kid from when I saw him a year ago. He still has difficulty with eye contact and speaking to some degree, but he was able to interact with the other kids well (ages 7.5,2.5 and the 12month old in a highchair) it used to be impossible to have a conversation with my friend. It was a fun, too short. I get so tired so quick these days- we came home from our hour and half drive each way and i immediately went to sleep.


Thank you!

That is so cool about your friend's son!  My uncle works with autistic kids in Lansing, MI.  I guess he has a real knack for breaking through and getting them to open up.  



billwendy said:


> Today I made my own glass bead at the Corning glass museum, really cool!! Bill made an ornament out of blown glass - We get them on Tuesday - cant wait to show ya!!


Uh-oh!! This is where it all started for my cousin.  She now is obsessed with making glass beads.  She even gave up sewing because making beads takes up all of her time!  



avamadison said:


> Hello -
> 
> I am new to the Disboutiquers section of the Disboards.  I have been trolling through seeing all the beautiful work everyone has done.  I love the outfits I am seeing.
> 
> We are going to be at the BWV in April and I am sewing dresses for my twin 2 year olds.  Their favorite princess currently is Snow White.  I have looked on like and at local craft/fabric stores and can't seem to find a simple applique with Snow White's face only.  Any suggestions as to where I can look online???
> 
> THANKS!!!!!!
> 
> Stacy


!!! Are you looking for an applique that you can buy and just iron on, or stitch onto a garment?  Or, do you have an embroidery machine and you're looking for a design to use on it?  I've never seen a ready-made applique that is just Snow White's face. 



MouseTriper said:


> Awww look at Tessa with her Daddy!!!  How adorable!!!  LOve all her dresses, including the one from Steph.  (how nice of Steph!)  Love Sawyer's sword too.


Thank you!  I think they're awfully cute, too!  Sawyer has LOST his sword!  You may have seen that it was bent in that photo.  I hope Henry didn't throw it away, not realizing how special it was!



DisneyKings said:


> I finished my star wars shirt for the big give.  This time I remembered to peel the backing off of the iron-on! I hope he likes it.  My DH's comment was he'll be hot in it--ARRGH!  Jackson listed red, black, blue for his favorite colors, so I went with the black shirt.  He's 12, hopefully he won't feel too hot in it.


It looks great!  I'm glad you got the whole iron-on thing figured out!  It's confusing!



minnie2 said:


> Thanks for all the thoughts a prayers!   Thankfully they didn't have to do emergency surgery yesterday.  BUT he still needs surgery!  The dr said what is happening is since he only has a small intestine there is extra room in his abdomen. The hernia happens to be a large incisional one.  So what happens is his intestine rolls and sometimes it gets caught in his hernia and then if he has eaten it gets blocked which causes all of his pain.  So they need to close it up and ad some kind of mesh to keep everything in place. This will be his 4th abdominal surgery in 8 yrs UGH!  First he had his colon removed and then the take down surgery then he had an incisional hernia where his stoma was with the colostomy bag now this one!   Though I think this one will be harder then his last hernia op because it is much bigger and he is 7 yrs older.  The last one I was pg with Kyle and I juke that I needed my maternity belt back so I told him go get fixed!      He used to use it to help keep the hernia in.  LOL  any way  Monday I need to call the surgeon to make an appointment to see him next week and we will schedule everything.  They want to do it ASAP because it is pretty bad and they are afraid if it gets caught it could get restricted and if he has another blockage  he is to go to the er ASAP and they will do the surgery then.  So he needs to be careful he doesn't get a blockage.
> 
> 
> Teresa and Heather your girls father daughter dance dresses are beautiful!  I just love sweet pics of daddy's and their little girls.  It melts my heart!



Thanks for keeping us updated.  I'm glad that George didn't need emergency surgery.  But, I'm sorry that he's going to need surgery after all.    It must be stressful and scary for you both.  

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Stephres

teresajoy said:


>



Jacob: Wow, Arminda looks really pretty in that picture.
Megan: What about Lydia in her Giselle dress?
Me: I love that sash: it really makes the dress!



karamat said:


>



Cute little peanut!



mrsmiller said:


>



Love the eyelet on the bottom and on the straps. You did a great job Linette!



PrincessKell said:


>



Please tell Georgia thank you for insisting on all those pictures! She looks like a perfect Irish lass!



tinashaver said:


>



Very cute Stitch! I love how the dress came out, especially the ruffles in the back!



LouiesMama said:


>



You are so sweet; I know Becca will love it! You are really convincing me I need an embroidery machine!



HeatherSue said:


>



Megan asked, are those pistachios?  Tessa looks so pretty in that dress with her Daddy. I love Sawyer and his sword! The girls look great in the outfits from Megan; it is so much easier convincing her to get rid of them when she knows they are going to her friends!



twob4him said:


>



Wow, that is super cute! Thank you for the mini tutorial!



revrob said:


> Well, I did it!  I went off the deep end today!  I've been drooling over a Baby Lock serger.  I LOVE the jet air threading.  I went to a demonstration this morning, and ran out of the store as soon as the demo was over because I knew that if I didn't I'd walk out of there with a new serger.  I cam home, ate lunch, took a nap, and wok up really, really wanting that serger.  SO, I went and got it!  I'm the proud owner of a new Baby Lock Imagine serger.  It stitches perfect.  Every time!  I'm absolutely amazed at this machine.
> 
> Since I purchased today, I got a bunch of extra goodies with the machine.  I got a trolley bag, a workbook and a set of specialty feet.  They were out of the feet, but I'll get them for free when they come back in to the store.  I can't wait to get to work on this machine and show you girls what it will do.  Did I mention it's amazing?



Congratulations! Sounds like you are going to have some fun!



DisneyKings said:


>



My nine year old says it is very cool! I like that you added his name on it too.



minnie2 said:


> Thanks for all the thoughts a prayers!   Thankfully they didn't have to do emergency surgery yesterday.  BUT he still needs surgery!  The dr said what is happening is since he only has a small intestine there is extra room in his abdomen. The hernia happens to be a large incisional one.  So what happens is his intestine rolls and sometimes it gets caught in his hernia and then if he has eaten it gets blocked which causes all of his pain.  So they need to close it up and ad some kind of mesh to keep everything in place. This will be his 4th abdominal surgery in 8 yrs UGH!  First he had his colon removed and then the take down surgery then he had an incisional hernia where his stoma was with the colostomy bag now this one!   Though I think this one will be harder then his last hernia op because it is much bigger and he is 7 yrs older.  The last one I was pg with Kyle and I juke that I needed my maternity belt back so I told him go get fixed!      He used to use it to help keep the hernia in.  LOL  any way  Monday I need to call the surgeon to make an appointment to see him next week and we will schedule everything.  They want to do it ASAP because it is pretty bad and they are afraid if it gets caught it could get restricted and if he has another blockage  he is to go to the er ASAP and they will do the surgery then.  So he needs to be careful he doesn't get a blockage.



 Hope things go well with the surgery.


----------



## MouseTriper

minnie2 said:


> Thanks for all the thoughts a prayers!   Thankfully they didn't have to do emergency surgery yesterday.  BUT he still needs surgery!  The dr said what is happening is since he only has a small intestine there is extra room in his abdomen. The hernia happens to be a large incisional one.  So what happens is his intestine rolls and sometimes it gets caught in his hernia and then if he has eaten it gets blocked which causes all of his pain.  So they need to close it up and ad some kind of mesh to keep everything in place. This will be his 4th abdominal surgery in 8 yrs UGH!  First he had his colon removed and then the take down surgery then he had an incisional hernia where his stoma was with the colostomy bag now this one!   Though I think this one will be harder then his last hernia op because it is much bigger and he is 7 yrs older.  The last one I was pg with Kyle and I juke that I needed my maternity belt back so I told him go get fixed!      He used to use it to help keep the hernia in.  LOL  any way  Monday I need to call the surgeon to make an appointment to see him next week and we will schedule everything.  They want to do it ASAP because it is pretty bad and they are afraid if it gets caught it could get restricted and if he has another blockage  he is to go to the er ASAP and they will do the surgery then.  So he needs to be careful he doesn't get a blockage.


Aww so glad that he did not need emergency surgery but hopefully he can get it all fixed soon. Hugs to you...I am sure you have been stressed and worried!



HeatherSue said:


> Thank you!  I think they're awfully cute, too!  Sawyer has LOST his sword!  You may have seen that it was bent in that photo.  I hope Henry didn't throw it away, not realizing how special it was!


Oh no....I hope Henry did not throw it away too.  Sawyer will be so sad!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

minnie2 said:


> Thanks for all the thoughts a prayers!   Thankfully they didn't have to do emergency surgery yesterday.  BUT he still needs surgery!  The dr said what is happening is since he only has a small intestine there is extra room in his abdomen. The hernia happens to be a large incisional one.  So what happens is his intestine rolls and sometimes it gets caught in his hernia and then if he has eaten it gets blocked which causes all of his pain.  So they need to close it up and ad some kind of mesh to keep everything in place. This will be his 4th abdominal surgery in 8 yrs UGH!  First he had his colon removed and then the take down surgery then he had an incisional hernia where his stoma was with the colostomy bag now this one!   Though I think this one will be harder then his last hernia op because it is much bigger and he is 7 yrs older.  The last one I was pg with Kyle and I juke that I needed my maternity belt back so I told him go get fixed!      He used to use it to help keep the hernia in.  LOL  any way  Monday I need to call the surgeon to make an appointment to see him next week and we will schedule everything.  They want to do it ASAP because it is pretty bad and they are afraid if it gets caught it could get restricted and if he has another blockage  he is to go to the er ASAP and they will do the surgery then.  So he needs to be careful he doesn't get a blockage.



Prayers for your DH!!!   Hope they get you in quickly so you won't have to worry..and then that he heals up soon!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I went to change my ticker this morning because it kept saying I leave in two days.  It was always a day off.  After I changed it I went to check my airlines tickets and hotel reservations.  Guess what?  I leave on Tuesday, not Wednesday!  I only have today and tomorrow to get ready.  I did sew a stroller bag out of plain sheet and our customs but that is all I have done for the trip so far.
> 
> Yeah, only two days....only two days





    

Sorry to laugh but that's so funny!!!  Guess you should always trust you ticker


----------



## debraW76

Hello. I am a newbie to disboutiquing.  I try to buy us matching shirts each year, but was thinking of doing something more creative this time.  I love everything that i have seen here.  You gals are so creative and talented. 

I do not have the time/talent/patience/confidence or whatever to do the beautiful outfits that you create, but I do remember seeing somewhere a list of boutiquers that had free iron-on designs.  can anyone please direct me?

specifically we are looking for a star wars theme shirt, a safari mickey (for AK), and some other mickey or disney character(s) for EPCOT and MK.

TIA,
Debra


----------



## sahm1000

revrob said:


> Well, I did it!  I went off the deep end today!  I've been drooling over a Baby Lock serger.  I LOVE the jet air threading.  I went to a demonstration this morning, and ran out of the store as soon as the demo was over because I knew that if I didn't I'd walk out of there with a new serger.  I cam home, ate lunch, took a nap, and wok up really, really wanting that serger.  SO, I went and got it!  I'm the proud owner of a new Baby Lock Imagine serger.  It stitches perfect.  Every time!  I'm absolutely amazed at this machine.
> 
> Since I purchased today, I got a bunch of extra goodies with the machine.  I got a trolley bag, a workbook and a set of specialty feet.  They were out of the feet, but I'll get them for free when they come back in to the store.  I can't wait to get to work on this machine and show you girls what it will do.  Did I mention it's amazing?



I have a friend who has a Baby Lock serger but she is in Kansas, where we used to live.  It's a little far here in Dallas to see it so you'll have to show pictures of yours.  So tell me what all it does differently than the cheap old serger I have from Wal-Mart.  I think if I remember correctly hers used that jet air to "thread itself" right?  I still feel like I am new to the whole sewing thing and don't really understand what all of the machines do.  I wish I still lived by my old neighbor so I could see her machines and what she does - doesn't it figure that while I lived there I didn't sew?




DisneyKings said:


> I finished my star wars shirt for the big give.  This time I remembered to peel the backing off of the iron-on!   I hope he likes it.  My DH's comment was he'll be hot in it--ARRGH!  Jackson listed red, black, blue for his favorite colors, so I went with the black shirt.  He's 12, hopefully he won't feel too hot in it.




I truly don't believe that kids feel hot or cold.  They can be dripping in sweat and they seem just fine and ready to go or they can be in an ice cold pool on a 70 degree day with blue lips and still not want to leave.  So I think the black will be great!  It looks fantastic, you did a great job and I am sure it will be appreciated!



minnie2 said:


> Thanks for all the thoughts a prayers!   Thankfully they didn't have to do emergency surgery yesterday.  BUT he still needs surgery!  The dr said what is happening is since he only has a small intestine there is extra room in his abdomen. The hernia happens to be a large incisional one.  So what happens is his intestine rolls and sometimes it gets caught in his hernia and then if he has eaten it gets blocked which causes all of his pain.  So they need to close it up and ad some kind of mesh to keep everything in place. This will be his 4th abdominal surgery in 8 yrs UGH!  First he had his colon removed and then the take down surgery then he had an incisional hernia where his stoma was with the colostomy bag now this one!   Though I think this one will be harder then his last hernia op because it is much bigger and he is 7 yrs older.  The last one I was pg with Kyle and I juke that I needed my maternity belt back so I told him go get fixed!      He used to use it to help keep the hernia in.  LOL  any way  Monday I need to call the surgeon to make an appointment to see him next week and we will schedule everything.  They want to do it ASAP because it is pretty bad and they are afraid if it gets caught it could get restricted and if he has another blockage  he is to go to the er ASAP and they will do the surgery then.  So he needs to be careful he doesn't get a blockage.




I hope everything goes okay with the surgery.  We will say some prayers for you that it gets scheduled quickly.



MinnieVanMom said:


> I went to change my ticker this morning because it kept saying I leave in two days.  It was always a day off.  After I changed it I went to check my airlines tickets and hotel reservations.  Guess what?  I leave on Tuesday, not Wednesday!  I only have today and tomorrow to get ready.  I did sew a stroller bag out of plain sheet and our customs but that is all I have done for the trip so far.
> 
> Yeah, only two days....only two days



WooHoo!  That is reason to celebrate in my book!




revrob said:


> My DS is 12 - he would love it!  He wears black all year long, and we live in Texas.  He never seems to be too hot.  I bet Jackson will be fine - and he's gonna love this shirt!
> 
> I got the plain Imagine.  It may be poor insight on my part, but I didn't particularly love the wave part - at least enough to pay the extra for it.  I think it's really cute, but I kept thinking that I could use variagated thread for a similar affect.  So, I cheaped out!  There were a few things on the evolve that I loved, but, again, not enough for me to pay the extra.  It was a stretch for me.  The reason I kept putting it off was that I didn't like the idea of paying more for a serger than I did for my sewing machine.  SO, the evolve was not in the cards for me.  I am going to be very pleased with the Imagaine, though.  I can tell already!
> 
> A funny story - when I went back to pick it up, the owner of the store made a comment that really stumped me.  I asked him what the price difference inthe imagine and the evolve were (just to make sure I didn't want to go all the way!).  He told me.  Then he said, "for you to be walking out of here with that machine, at your age, is pretty amazing!"  I said, "so, are you saying I'm old?"  "NO!  I'm saying that most people don't decide they want to invest in this type of machine until they're much older."  I found that comment to be very interesting.  I WAS the youngest in the class.  Not that that is a bad thing at all!  I just found it pretty interesting.  I just said, "WELL, I have the gift of recognizing quality very quickly!"




Hmm, that is kind of strange comments!  Sometimes though I think that there aren't a lot of people our age sewing.  Do you think that is what he meant?


----------



## mrsmiller

debraW76 said:


> Hello. I am a newbie to disboutiquing.  I try to buy us matching shirts each year, but was thinking of doing something more creative this time.  I love everything that i have seen here.  You gals are so creative and talented.
> 
> I do not have the time/talent/patience/confidence or whatever to do the beautiful outfits that you create, but I do remember seeing somewhere a list of boutiquers that had free iron-on designs.  can anyone please direct me?
> 
> specifically we are looking for a star wars theme shirt, a safari mickey (for AK), and some other mickey or disney character(s) for EPCOT and MK.
> 
> TIA,
> Debra




 Welcome to the  disboutique thread!!!!!


 you  can try 
http://disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105

hth


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

I haven't sewn alot since our trip. But, I did make a couple of outfits for a friend who is taking her twin girls on their first trip to the world.

The front and the back.


----------



## mrsmiller

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I haven't sewn alot since our trip. But, I did make a couple of outfits for a friend who is taking her twin girls on their first trip to the world.
> 
> The front and the back.



Tom: what can I say??!!!!!!    


the outfits are so sweet and I love them!!!!  I love how you have an eye to perfectly combine fabric colors!!!!!!!
are they baby size?
I hope you do not mind if I case your design sans the hats (I do not know if I can do them-- is the main part of the hat triangle shape panels ?


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

mrsmiller said:


> Tom: what can I say??!!!!!!
> 
> 
> the outfits are so sweet and I love them!!!! I love how you have an eye to perfectly combine fabric colors!!!!!!!
> are they baby size?
> I hope you do not mind if I case your design sans the hats (I do not know if I can do them-- is the main part of the hat triangle shape panels ?


Thanks Linnette! Your Feliz came out great too!  Yes, they are baby size.  About a 6-9 mos. size.  The hats are made out 12 slightly rounded triangles.  Six for the outside and six on the lining.  I also inserted a piece of elastic in a casing on the back to help hold them on.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I haven't sewn alot since our trip. But, I did make a couple of outfits for a friend who is taking her twin girls on their first trip to the world.
> 
> The front and the back.



Adorable!  You have such a good eye for colors. I love the gingham lining the bodice and that blue ruffle matches perfectly!  Great job.


----------



## Tracie

debraW76 said:


> Hello. I am a newbie to disboutiquing.  I try to buy us matching shirts each year, but was thinking of doing something more creative this time.  I love everything that i have seen here.  You gals are so creative and talented.
> 
> I do not have the time/talent/patience/confidence or whatever to do the beautiful outfits that you create, but I do remember seeing somewhere a list of boutiquers that had free iron-on designs.  can anyone please direct me?
> 
> specifically we are looking for a star wars theme shirt, a safari mickey (for AK), and some other mickey or disney character(s) for EPCOT and MK.
> 
> TIA,
> Debra



You need to head over to the creaive designs thread.  Tons of iron on designs there and if you don't see one you like just make a request and someone will create it for you.

Tracie


----------



## coteau_chick

I am back from our trip. We got home yesterday.  I want to thank all of you for the advice and offers to help me out last week when the lady from   didn't send the dresses I ordered.  I can't believe how kind all of you were you amaze me.  So many of you offered to help.  Well, Cindee (Livndisney) lives in Orlando and she made Grace a minnie dot pillowcase dress and drove over to Port Orleans and left it there for me.  Can you believe that?  To top it off she refused to let me pay her.  I am sooooooooooooo thankful.  I loved the dress and it was so cute on Grace.  I cried to think so many people cared to help me.  I just wanted to post a picture of Grace in her dress so Cindee could see how cute she looked in it.
Thanks again to all of you.


----------



## jham

avamadison said:


> Hello -
> 
> I am new to the Disboutiquers section of the Disboards.  I have been trolling through seeing all the beautiful work everyone has done.  I love the outfits I am seeing.
> 
> We are going to be at the BWV in April and I am sewing dresses for my twin 2 year olds.  Their favorite princess currently is Snow White.  I have looked on like and at local craft/fabric stores and can't seem to find a simple applique with Snow White's face only.  Any suggestions as to where I can look online???
> 
> THANKS!!!!!!
> 
> Stacy



If you are looking for an embroidery machine design there is this one, but it's in a set.  You could ask her if she'd sell it individually.  I have purchased from her before and her designs are great.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Princess-Girls-...|240:1318|301:0|293:4|294:50#ebayphotohosting

If you don't have an embroidery machine, just go to the first page of this thread and find Heathersue's bestest applique tutorial and you can use any or parts of any image you want by scanning or copying a coloring page or whatever image you find on the internet.


----------



## jham

coteau_chick said:


> I am back from our trip. We got home yesterday.  I want to thank all of you for the advice and offers to help me out last week when the lady from   didn't send the dresses I ordered.  I can't believe how kind all of you were you amaze me.  So many of you offered to help.  Well, Cindee (Livndisney) lives in Orlando and she made Grace a minnie dot pillowcase dress and drove over to Port Orleans and left it there for me.  Can you believe that?  To top it off she refused to let me pay her.  I am sooooooooooooo thankful.  I loved the dress and it was so cute on Grace.  I cried to think so many people cared to help me.  I just wanted to post a picture of Grace in her dress so Cindee could see how cute she looked in it.
> Thanks again to all of you.



Awww, Grace looks so cute!  And that Cindee is such a sweetheart! She always seems to be running over to Disneyworld to deliver something for someone!


----------



## debraW76

mrsmiller said:


> Welcome to the  disboutique thread!!!!!
> you  can try
> http://disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105
> 
> hth



Thank you.  That is exactly what I was looking for!



Tracie said:


> You need to head over to the creaive designs thread.  Tons of iron on designs there and if you don't see one you like just make a request and someone will create it for you.
> 
> Tracie


Thank you!  If that is the same link that Mrsmiller posted then I found it.   



coteau_chick said:


> I am back from our trip. We got home yesterday.  I want to thank all of you for the advice and offers to help me out last week when the lady from   didn't send the dresses I ordered.  I can't believe how kind all of you were you amaze me.  So many of you offered to help.  Well, Cindee (Livndisney) lives in Orlando and she made Grace a minnie dot pillowcase dress and drove over to Port Orleans and left it there for me.  Can you believe that?  To top it off she refused to let me pay her.  I am sooooooooooooo thankful.  I loved the dress and it was so cute on Grace.  I cried to think so many people cared to help me.  I just wanted to post a picture of Grace in her dress so Cindee could see how cute she looked in it.
> Thanks again to all of you.


That is a gorgeous dress!  Sometimes I see those and think "I can do that' but then I think of all of the projects I started because I thought I could do that and I think I need to stick to the iron-ons or just buy a shirt off the rack.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

I got the luggage out and did the food items and bathroom items and then started on the big bag for our clothes. 

I couldn't find any of DS summer things inside so I checked the garage.  Nothing!  So I went to the wood shed and found a tupperware bin with his clothes by just peeking inside the lid.

When I brought it insde I opened the lid to see shreads of paper.  I knew immediately it was bad.  Every pair of his shorts, all his shirt, basically the entire bin had been eaten by mice.  I don't have a clue how they got in but they eat every item that was blue or navy.  They went all the way to bottom of the bin.  I just threw it all in the trash.

Now I have to hurry to make DS board shorts to match his custom clothes.  I guess it is going to be a very busy Sunday/Monday.

Thanks friends for the support and yes it is funny that I didn't remember what day I am suppose to leave.  I am laughing...now.


----------



## livndisney

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I haven't sewn alot since our trip. But, I did make a couple of outfits for a friend who is taking her twin girls on their first trip to the world.
> 
> The front and the back.



OOOH You USED that turquoise I liked on Leighanna dress!  Where did you get it? I know you told me but ummmm I forgot LOL.


----------



## livndisney

jham said:


> Awww, Grace looks so cute!  And that Cindee is such a sweetheart! She always seems to be running over to Disneyworld to deliver something for someone!



Sweetheart? Me?


----------



## livndisney

coteau_chick said:


> I am back from our trip. We got home yesterday.  I want to thank all of you for the advice and offers to help me out last week when the lady from   didn't send the dresses I ordered.  I can't believe how kind all of you were you amaze me.  So many of you offered to help.  Well, Cindee (Livndisney) lives in Orlando and she made Grace a minnie dot pillowcase dress and drove over to Port Orleans and left it there for me.  Can you believe that?  To top it off she refused to let me pay her.  I am sooooooooooooo thankful.  I loved the dress and it was so cute on Grace.  I cried to think so many people cared to help me.  I just wanted to post a picture of Grace in her dress so Cindee could see how cute she looked in it.
> Thanks again to all of you.




Grace is adorable!!!! I am so glad you liked the dress!


----------



## aimeeg

MinnieVanMom said:


> I got the luggage out and did the food items and bathroom items and then started on the big bag for our clothes.
> 
> I couldn't find any of DS summer things inside so I checked the garage.  Nothing!  So I went to the wood shed and found a tupperware bin with his clothes by just peeking inside the lid.
> 
> When I brought it insde I opened the lid to see shreads of paper.  I knew immediately it was bad.  Every pair of his shorts, all his shirt, basically the entire bin had been eaten by mice.  I don't have a clue how they got in but they eat every item that was blue or navy.  They went all the way to bottom of the bin.  I just threw it all in the trash.
> 
> Now I have to hurry to make DS board shorts to match his custom clothes.  I guess it is going to be a very busy Sunday/Monday.
> 
> Thanks friends for the support and yes it is funny that I didn't remember what day I am suppose to leave.  I am laughing...now.




OH MY!!! You are handling that so much better than I would have. I would have cried on the floor!


----------



## revrob

HeatherSue said:


> I am SO jealous!!!  Wow!  Those machines are just awesome!  Do you have a link to the machine you got, so I can drool over it?



SURE!  Here's a link!

http://www.babylock.com/sergers/imagine/




sahm1000 said:


> I have a friend who has a Baby Lock serger but she is in Kansas, where we used to live.  It's a little far here in Dallas to see it so you'll have to show pictures of yours.  So tell me what all it does differently than the cheap old serger I have from Wal-Mart.  I think if I remember correctly hers used that jet air to "thread itself" right?  I still feel like I am new to the whole sewing thing and don't really understand what all of the machines do.  I wish I still lived by my old neighbor so I could see her machines and what she does - doesn't it figure that while I lived there I didn't sew?
> 
> Hmm, that is kind of strange comments!  Sometimes though I think that there aren't a lot of people our age sewing.  Do you think that is what he meant?



YES!  The machine THREADS ITSELF!  AMAZING!  No more threading the serger in a specific order.  No more holding my tongue just the right way to thread the dreaded lower looper!  It THREADS ITSELF!  WOO HOO!

The serger does all of the regular stuff that a serger does.  It serges the seams, and it does, of course, the rolled edge hem.  The great thing is that there are NO TENSION DIALS!  You select what it is that you want to do, and the machine somehow sense exactly what kind of fabric you're using and adjusts the tension automatically.  SO, the stitches are PERFECT every single time.  You can even change stitches in the middle of something, and it doesn't miss a beat.  It changes from regular serging to rolled edge hem in a single stitch.  AMAZING.  PLUS, the extra feet that I"m still waiting to come in, will allow me to do all kinds of other stuff too!  It has an elastic foot that will stretch the elastic as you go so that the elastic is perfectly stretched on a project.  It has a gathering foot that perfectly gathers and attaches at the same time at a perfect 2:1 ratio.  No more basting stiches!  No more testing the gathering foot to get the perfect settings.  I can also make my own piping, and attach it at the same time with the cording foot.    Can you tell I'm excited?     

As far as the comment goes, I kinda wondered if that's what he meant.  That people "my age" don't sew these days.  I just thought to myself, "well, you've not met the Disboutiquers!"



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I haven't sewn alot since our trip. But, I did make a couple of outfits for a friend who is taking her twin girls on their first trip to the world.
> 
> The front and the back.



SO CUTE!  Those little girls are going to be precious!



coteau_chick said:


> I am back from our trip. We got home yesterday.  I want to thank all of you for the advice and offers to help me out last week when the lady from   didn't send the dresses I ordered.  I can't believe how kind all of you were you amaze me.  So many of you offered to help.  Well, Cindee (Livndisney) lives in Orlando and she made Grace a minnie dot pillowcase dress and drove over to Port Orleans and left it there for me.  Can you believe that?  To top it off she refused to let me pay her.  I am sooooooooooooo thankful.  I loved the dress and it was so cute on Grace.  I cried to think so many people cared to help me.  I just wanted to post a picture of Grace in her dress so Cindee could see how cute she looked in it.
> Thanks again to all of you.



That Cindee is the BEST!  Love her!  And your daughter is precious in her Minnie Dot pillowcase dress!


----------



## mrsklamc

I just wanted to pop in because I just saw some of the elusive purple princess toile on etsy- and it actually isn't too bad- 10.00 for a yard and a half.

I know someone was looking desperately for it awhile ago.


----------



## mrsklamc

Does anyone have a recaro combination carseat? They are $99 at woot.com today.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

coteau_chick said:


> I am back from our trip. We got home yesterday.  I want to thank all of you for the advice and offers to help me out last week when the lady from   didn't send the dresses I ordered.  I can't believe how kind all of you were you amaze me.  So many of you offered to help.  Well, Cindee (Livndisney) lives in Orlando and she made Grace a minnie dot pillowcase dress and drove over to Port Orleans and left it there for me.  Can you believe that?  To top it off she refused to let me pay her.  I am sooooooooooooo thankful.  I loved the dress and it was so cute on Grace.  I cried to think so many people cared to help me.  I just wanted to post a picture of Grace in her dress so Cindee could see how cute she looked in it.
> Thanks again to all of you.


What a cutie pie.  She looks like she is winking! Great job on the dress Cindee, that was so sweet of you.


MinnieVanMom said:


> I got the luggage out and did the food items and bathroom items and then started on the big bag for our clothes.
> 
> I couldn't find any of DS summer things inside so I checked the garage.  Nothing!  So I went to the wood shed and found a tupperware bin with his clothes by just peeking inside the lid.
> 
> When I brought it insde I opened the lid to see shreads of paper.  I knew immediately it was bad.  Every pair of his shorts, all his shirt, basically the entire bin had been eaten by mice.  I don't have a clue how they got in but they eat every item that was blue or navy.  They went all the way to bottom of the bin.  I just threw it all in the trash.
> 
> Now I have to hurry to make DS board shorts to match his custom clothes.  I guess it is going to be a very busy Sunday/Monday.
> 
> Thanks friends for the support and yes it is funny that I didn't remember what day I am suppose to leave.  I am laughing...now.



All I can say is ewwww yuck.  Boy does it stink that you have to make him a bunch of shorts.   Do you have enough fabric?  Hang in there you are going to Disney on Tuesday!!!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

It snowed here today.  We got about 2 inches.

Get ready for too many snow pictures
My house





Backyard





Birdhouse in backyard




Flowers on a bush





Ethan at the neighbor's house





Abby's Snowman


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!!

Here is the view from our hotel!! 





I am torn though - we are supposed to get a big storm in Philly tonight!! I kinda wish I was at home - we came up here to see snow, and its very cold here but no snow!!!! ERRRRRR!!! Just my luck!! 

April, you crack me up - Great attitude!!! you can whip those shorts up in no time!! You are a pro!!!!!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Here is the view from our hotel!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am torn though - we are supposed to get a big storm in Philly tonight!! I kinda wish I was at home - we came up here to see snow, and its very cold here but no snow!!!! ERRRRRR!!! Just my luck!!
> 
> April, you crack me up - Great attitude!!! you can whip those shorts up in no time!! You are a pro!!!!!



That is a beautiful view!  I love the rainbow!


----------



## billwendy

WHO WAS LOOKING FOR THE PINK SPOTTY DOG FABRIC????

 I SAW IT!!!!
please PM me if you'd like me to pick some up for you on the way back home!!!

Also - Daniela - I saw some pink cupcake fabric at the Corning Joann's - it was 8.99/yard, but was on sale 30% off....PM me if you are interested.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Wendy,

The pictures of the falls are just stunning!  Wow, what a great place to ponder the meaning of life.  It is just beautiful.  

I was watching the weather channel at 5 am and they were showing the snow in Atlanta.  I just wanted to make sure it would be warm in Florida.  Enjoy the snow, we have 7 months of it here.

The shorts adventure.  The red is the wrong shade, the black is not black enough.  I have scraps of each fabric and not enough to make anything.  My only hope is that they have solids closer to the outfits I made already.  I got my fabric in the city and I just can't spend 7 hours to get more fabric.  Wish me luck.  The store opens at 8 am so I will quickly what my options are.  It just makes me so mad that the mice ate everything!  

I love the little girl in the dot dress and how sweet to have one of our own bring it over.  

Finally, the extremely hard time is just a document or two from being FINISHED!  Yes!  I did it and the reward is Disney for DS and I.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone have any Veggie Tale fabric or Fleece that they'd be willing to part with???? I can paypal or trade.....

THanks!! Wendy


----------



## sheridee32

revrob said:


> Well, I did it!  I went off the deep end today!  I've been drooling over a Baby Lock serger.  I LOVE the jet air threading.  I went to a demonstration this morning, and ran out of the store as soon as the demo was over because I knew that if I didn't I'd walk out of there with a new serger.  I cam home, ate lunch, took a nap, and wok up really, really wanting that serger.  SO, I went and got it!  I'm the proud owner of a new Baby Lock Imagine serger.  It stitches perfect.  Every time!  I'm absolutely amazed at this machine.
> 
> Since I purchased today, I got a bunch of extra goodies with the machine.  I got a trolley bag, a workbook and a set of specialty feet.  They were out of the feet, but I'll get them for free when they come back in to the store.  I can't wait to get to work on this machine and show you girls what it will do.  Did I mention it's amazing?



If you dont mind me asking were did you get it from I am thinking about getting a new one and I will have to travel were ever I get it from.


----------



## jessica52877

wow! I could say alot and started quoting but have to much to do and sitting here isn't helping!

Cindee - What a beautiful dress! What a nice thing to do. You really are the sweetest.

Wendy - LOVE the view! Which side of the Falls are you on? You can tell us all when you get home!

Love the SNOW pictures! We just came in from the snow! We had a great time outside. I am so glad we finally got some snow this year. 

Tom - Love the dresses! How is that TR coming along?

Love the new serger! I think I might want to watch a demo on it! Sounds super cool!

Okay gotta get back to work but love all that I have seen.

Jham remind me I have some fabric for you somewhere!


----------



## jessica52877

Oh and on the RECARO Carseat! What a deal! I just LOVE Recaro's and if I needed a seat I would jump on it! I had bought this one for Dallas but because the base sits up so high and he is a tall child (he is 6) it wasn't going to work in our car. If we had a van or SUV it would have been great though! Of course if I had a little one it would be perfect!

I still have his young sport sitting in my closet because I just LOVE it so much! I can't bring myself to get rid of it since it was only used a month (we had to get a new one after someone hit DH and Dallas).


----------



## luvinyou

billwendy said:


> BUMMER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Here is the view from our hotel!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am torn though - we are supposed to get a big storm in Philly tonight!! I kinda wish I was at home - we came up here to see snow, and its very cold here but no snow!!!! ERRRRRR!!! Just my luck!!
> 
> April, you crack me up - Great attitude!!! you can whip those shorts up in no time!! You are a pro!!!!!



Gorgeous!  Is that the Canadian side?  It looks like it, but then I don't know what the US side looks like 

Thanks for offering to get me the cupcake fabric, but don't worry about getting it.  I still need to figure out what I am going to do with all the other fabric you got me


----------



## 3goofyboys

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I haven't sewn alot since our trip. But, I did make a couple of outfits for a friend who is taking her twin girls on their first trip to the world.
> 
> The front and the back.




These look fantastic, I love the blue!  And because I'm easily amused, it made me laugh that you can show the front and the back in the same picture.


----------



## revrob

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Here is the view from our hotel!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am torn though - we are supposed to get a big storm in Philly tonight!! I kinda wish I was at home - we came up here to see snow, and its very cold here but no snow!!!! ERRRRRR!!! Just my luck!!
> 
> April, you crack me up - Great attitude!!! you can whip those shorts up in no time!! You are a pro!!!!!



GORGEOUS!


----------



## twob4him

livndisney said:


> Sweetheart? Me?


Yes You!!!



coteau_chick said:


> I am back from our trip. We got home yesterday.  I want to thank all of you for the advice and offers to help me out last week when the lady from   didn't send the dresses I ordered.  I can't believe how kind all of you were you amaze me.  So many of you offered to help.  Well, Cindee (Livndisney) lives in Orlando and she made Grace a minnie dot pillowcase dress and drove over to Port Orleans and left it there for me.  Can you believe that?  To top it off she refused to let me pay her.  I am sooooooooooooo thankful.  I loved the dress and it was so cute on Grace.  I cried to think so many people cared to help me.  I just wanted to post a picture of Grace in her dress so Cindee could see how cute she looked in it.
> Thanks again to all of you.


Awww Grace is adorable and I just love the dress.  It warms my heart that Cindee did that for you. I hope you get your money back from the seller and give her negative feedback.



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I haven't sewn alot since our trip. But, I did make a couple of outfits for a friend who is taking her twin girls on their first trip to the world.
> 
> The front and the back.


So adorable! I love the hat too and the contrast fabric.... I am sure it will be worn with joy!!  



> revrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> SURE!  Here's a link!
> 
> http://www.babylock.com/sergers/imagine/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES!  The machine THREADS ITSELF!  AMAZING!  No more threading the serger in a specific order.  No more holding my tongue just the right way to thread the dreaded lower looper!  It THREADS ITSELF!  WOO HOO!
> 
> The serger does all of the regular stuff that a serger does.  It serges the seams, and it does, of course, the rolled edge hem.  The great thing is that there are NO TENSION DIALS!  You select what it is that you want to do, and the machine somehow sense exactly what kind of fabric you're using and adjusts the tension automatically.  SO, the stitches are PERFECT every single time.  You can even change stitches in the middle of something, and it doesn't miss a beat.  It changes from regular serging to rolled edge hem in a single stitch.  AMAZING.  PLUS, the extra feet that I"m still waiting to come in, will allow me to do all kinds of other stuff too!  It has an elastic foot that will stretch the elastic as you go so that the elastic is perfectly stretched on a project.  It has a gathering foot that perfectly gathers and attaches at the same time at a perfect 2:1 ratio.  No more basting stiches!  No more testing the gathering foot to get the perfect settings.  I can also make my own piping, and attach it at the same time with the cording foot.    Can you tell I'm excited?
> 
> As far as the comment goes, I kinda wondered if that's what he meant.  That people "my age" don't sew these days.  I just thought to myself, "well, you've not met the Disboutiquers!"
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love Babylock...don't get me started again on my favorite machine
> 
> 
> 
> billwendy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Here is the view from our hotel!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am torn though - we are supposed to get a big storm in Philly tonight!! I kinda wish I was at home - we came up here to see snow, and its very cold here but no snow!!!! ERRRRRR!!! Just my luck!!
> 
> April, you crack me up - Great attitude!!! you can whip those shorts up in no time!! You are a pro!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is the most amazing picture...wowza...I had no idea NF looked like that.
Click to expand...


----------



## kstgelais4

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone have any Veggie Tale fabric or Fleece that they'd be willing to part with???? I can paypal or trade.....
> 
> THanks!! Wendy



I have some (cotton)! Let me check how much I have left. What do you need?


----------



## Luv2DressEmUp

Hi all.....was wondering if anyone has any of the RED Friends Around the world fabric left they'd be willing to part with?! Please PM me if so!
Thanks


----------



## longaberger_lara

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> It snowed here today.  We got about 2 inches.
> 
> Get ready for too many snow pictures
> My house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backyard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birdhouse in backyard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flowers on a bush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethan at the neighbor's house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abby's Snowman



We got that here in North Alabama this morning, too! It was so pretty! The kids got to eat snow cream at 9:00 this morning and play in the snow for a while and now it's gone! It was the most we've gotten here in a long time.  We got our snow and now I'm ready for spring!!


----------



## billwendy

kstgelais4 said:


> I have some (cotton)! Let me check how much I have left. What do you need?



Im looking for something other than the green/yellow striped one - I want to make a taggie blankie for a friend.....


----------



## SallyfromDE

revrob said:


> Well, I did it!  I went off the deep end today!  I've been drooling over a Baby Lock serger.  I LOVE the jet air threading.  I went to a demonstration this morning, and ran out of the store as soon as the demo was over because I knew that if I didn't I'd walk out of there with a new serger.  I cam home, ate lunch, took a nap, and wok up really, really wanting that serger.  SO, I went and got it!  I'm the proud owner of a new Baby Lock Imagine serger.  It stitches perfect.  Every time!  I'm absolutely amazed at this machine.
> 
> Since I purchased today, I got a bunch of extra goodies with the machine.  I got a trolley bag, a workbook and a set of specialty feet.  They were out of the feet, but I'll get them for free when they come back in to the store.  I can't wait to get to work on this machine and show you girls what it will do.  Did I mention it's amazing?



Just think how much time you could have saved if you just bought the thing instead of going home to sleep on it!  I'd love to have a good serger. congrats. 



mommyof2princesses said:


> Just dropping in quick to say hi and I love everyone's outfits and blankets they have been posting.  Been very busy working at a consignment sale the last couple of days.  Today is the last day and then I am off to Virginia for homeschool days at Colonial Williamsburg and jamestown.  Hopefully when I get back things will have calmed down and I can join in the fun.



I love Williamsburg!! This sounds like fun. Hope you don't get snowed out. 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I haven't sewn alot since our trip. But, I did make a couple of outfits for a friend who is taking her twin girls on their first trip to the world.
> 
> The front and the back.



  



coteau_chick said:


> I am back from our trip. We got home yesterday.  I want to thank all of you for the advice and offers to help me out last week when the lady from   didn't send the dresses I ordered.  I can't believe how kind all of you were you amaze me.  So many of you offered to help.  Well, Cindee (Livndisney) lives in Orlando and she made Grace a minnie dot pillowcase dress and drove over to Port Orleans and left it there for me.  Can you believe that?  To top it off she refused to let me pay her.  I am sooooooooooooo thankful.  I loved the dress and it was so cute on Grace.  I cried to think so many people cared to help me.  I just wanted to post a picture of Grace in her dress so Cindee could see how cute she looked in it.
> Thanks again to all of you.



 What a nice thing to do!! Grace looks so sweet!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Here is the view from our hotel!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am torn though - we are supposed to get a big storm in Philly tonight!! I kinda wish I was at home - we came up here to see snow, and its very cold here but no snow!!!! ERRRRRR!!! Just my luck!!
> 
> April, you crack me up - Great attitude!!! you can whip those shorts up in no time!! You are a pro!!!!!



I just heard we are to be getting 2inches an hour overnight! We always get it bad when it comes from the south.  I plan on a day off of work (which I never do when it snows, but I am having some car issues). The photo is gorgeous.


----------



## M5ward

Love the MSP carpet!


----------



## Piper

Everyone has been so busy and made such great stuff. I am loving all the pictures. But, boy! This thread really moves fast. I can't access it during the day from school and when I get home, it is pages long!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi guys...I'm trying to get caught up....I have been busy running all weekend.  

But now...we are watching it snow!  I kicked DH out to go to his hotel for the night.   No, really he went to a hotel near the store so he can be there to open it in the morning.  That was 30 mins ago and the snow just started....well here are my steps now...






I know that's not a lot for most of you...but for us..it really is!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I haven't sewn alot since our trip. But, I did make a couple of outfits for a friend who is taking her twin girls on their first trip to the world.
> 
> The front and the back.


Adorable! Love the matching hats too!!! How old are the twins? That was really nice of you to do dressed for them.


coteau_chick said:


> IThanks again to all of you.


How awesome! What was the final result with the ebay lady? Your daughter looks so happy!



MinnieVanMom said:


> I got the luggage out and did the food items and bathroom items and then started on the big bag for our clothes.
> 
> I couldn't find any of DS summer things inside so I checked the garage.  Nothing!  So I went to the wood shed and found a tupperware bin with his clothes by just peeking inside the lid.
> 
> When I brought it insde I opened the lid to see shreads of paper.  I knew immediately it was bad.  Every pair of his shorts, all his shirt, basically the entire bin had been eaten by mice.  I don't have a clue how they got in but they eat every item that was blue or navy.  They went all the way to bottom of the bin.  I just threw it all in the trash.
> 
> Now I have to hurry to make DS board shorts to match his custom clothes.  I guess it is going to be a very busy Sunday/Monday.
> 
> Thanks friends for the support and yes it is funny that I didn't remember what day I am suppose to leave.  I am laughing...now.


Now that just stinks. I know I learned that those little buggers can eat right thru the rubbermaid containers- I had one that chewed the smallest edge of the handle on the side and that was enough to get in- except my mouse was STILL IN THERE! 
Have fun on your trip! I envy you!


Well, I finished the Simply Sweet St Patty's day dress, but I miscalculated my length and its longer than I wanted, so I think Im going to rip out the top stitching and then detach the bodice and shorten a couple inches.
I still have the underdress to make as well. Hope I can make some decent progress tomorrow. I feel bad when i sew all day though on week days because Megan gets bored. If only I were faster....


----------



## FSUDisneyGirl

I took a last minute trip to Disney on Saturday and I was on the look out for disers...and saw the CUTEST three little girls in matching Minnie dot dresses...anybody here?  I also saw a family with red shirts with the cute stick people design on them...I think the Martin Family?   LOL I didn't want to approach any of them in case they weren't disers....I didn't see any lime green mickey heads!


----------



## *Toadstool*

revrob said:


> I got the plain Imagine.  It may be poor insight on my part, but I didn't particularly love the wave part - at least enough to pay the extra for it.  I think it's really cute, but I kept thinking that I could use variagated thread for a similar affect.  So, I cheaped out!  There were a few things on the evolve that I loved, but, again, not enough for me to pay the extra.  It was a stretch for me.  The reason I kept putting it off was that I didn't like the idea of paying more for a serger than I did for my sewing machine.  SO, the evolve was not in the cards for me.  I am going to be very pleased with the Imagaine, though.  I can tell already!
> 
> A funny story - when I went back to pick it up, the owner of the store made a comment that really stumped me.  I asked him what the price difference inthe imagine and the evolve were (just to make sure I didn't want to go all the way!).  He told me.  Then he said, "for you to be walking out of here with that machine, at your age, is pretty amazing!"  I said, "so, are you saying I'm old?"  "NO!  I'm saying that most people don't decide they want to invest in this type of machine until they're much older."  I found that comment to be very interesting.  I WAS the youngest in the class.  Not that that is a bad thing at all!  I just found it pretty interesting.  I just said, "WELL, I have the gift of recognizing quality very quickly!"


Maybe he just meant that because you were young he thought you were broke??? Still excited for you about the machine! Please make things with serger pintucks and post them for me to oggle over!



HeatherSue said:


> Thanks for the link!  I added it to the bookmarks under "embroidery machine".
> 
> I MUST see this castle bunk bed!!!!!  I am obsessed with the gorgeous beds I've seen online!!  Where did you get it?


My dad and my hubby built the bed for her. I will definitely post pictures of it. I showed my dad a picture of one I found online... I never dreamed he build it. It is HUGE it took 8 sheets of plywood to build it.  
It will consume her entire room basically. I am hoping the the slide fits... yes it has a slide. I think that is the best part!  



sahm1000 said:


> I have a friend who has a Baby Lock serger but she is in Kansas, where we used to live.  It's a little far here in Dallas to see it so you'll have to show pictures of yours.  So tell me what all it does differently than the cheap old serger I have from Wal-Mart.  I think if I remember correctly hers used that jet air to "thread itself" right?  I still feel like I am new to the whole sewing thing and don't really understand what all of the machines do.  I wish I still lived by my old neighbor so I could see her machines and what she does - doesn't it figure that while I lived there I didn't sew?


 Just go to a Babylock dealership and prepare to be amazed! It has something called like... umm.. is it differential feeding? idk it does something else that other sergers don't do besides the jet air threading. I mostly want one for the coverstitch, jet air, and wave stitch.



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I haven't sewn alot since our trip. But, I did make a couple of outfits for a friend who is taking her twin girls on their first trip to the world.
> 
> The front and the back.


Adorable! I love your fabric choices.



coteau_chick said:


> I am back from our trip. We got home yesterday.  I want to thank all of you for the advice and offers to help me out last week when the lady from   didn't send the dresses I ordered.  I can't believe how kind all of you were you amaze me.  So many of you offered to help.  Well, Cindee (Livndisney) lives in Orlando and she made Grace a minnie dot pillowcase dress and drove over to Port Orleans and left it there for me.  Can you believe that?  To top it off she refused to let me pay her.  I am sooooooooooooo thankful.  I loved the dress and it was so cute on Grace.  I cried to think so many people cared to help me.  I just wanted to post a picture of Grace in her dress so Cindee could see how cute she looked in it.
> Thanks again to all of you.


Wow! How sweet of Cindee. It must have been exciting to receive that package at disney!



Luv2DressEmUp said:


> Hi all.....was wondering if anyone has any of the RED Friends Around the world fabric left they'd be willing to part with?! Please PM me if so!
> Thanks


It comes in red??? OMGOSH! I am a fiend for this fabric. I have spent tons on ebay for the creme colored one. I've never seen it in red yet though.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Well, I finished the Simply Sweet St Patty's day dress, but I miscalculated my length and its longer than I wanted, so I think Im going to rip out the top stitching and then detach the bodice and shorten a couple inches.
> I still have the underdress to make as well. Hope I can make some decent progress tomorrow. I feel bad when i sew all day though on week days because Megan gets bored. If only I were faster....


Would it not be easier to just cut some length off the bottom? Or make growth tucks? I hate ripping. I am adding growth tucks to just about everything to allow them to be let out for longer use... especially holiday stuff!
Going work on a quick aquarium outfit. DH is taking us when he gets home from work on Tuesday or Wednesday. He has been gone for 2 weeks and I miss him like crazy. I kinda get used to the 7 on and 7 off thing. 14 and 14 is too strange for me now.


----------



## jeniamt

I have like 20 pages to go back and read since I've been so busy sewing.  The major bummer is that school is cancelled tomorrow due to snow.  AAahhh... they better still celebrate Seuss' birthday on Tuesday!  Anyway, here are the dresses I made for DD9 and her BF.  Thanks for everyone's help with the design, I think they turned out really cute.











And because my DD2 finally agreed to try on her dresses I thought I would post pics:


----------



## Tracie

jeniamt said:


> I have like 20 pages to go back and read since I've been so busy sewing.  The major bummer is that school is cancelled tomorrow due to snow.  AAahhh... they better still celebrate Seuss' birthday on Tuesday!  Anyway, here are the dresses I made for DD9 and her BF.  Thanks for everyone's help with the design, I think they turned out really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love, Love, Love these so cute!
> 
> And because my DD2 finally agreed to try on her dresses I thought I would post pics:



Aww, that was worth the wait she is too cute and the dresses are great!


----------



## grealock

Inspiring work!


----------



## Haganfam5

HELLO EVERYONE!!  I am glad all those in the South are enjoying the snow. We have a foot coming our way!!! Oh my, I guess I have to get the shovel ready.  All of our snow had pretty much melted and we were able to see the grass for the first time since early December!  So much for thinking Spring was coming soon. 54 degrees 2 days ago and a foot of snow tonight! Oh, well, that's the beginning of March for you in New York!  

Oh, Wendy, that picture is just tooo gorgeous!!  I'm jealous! I hope you are enjoying your road trip  .  It looks like a great time there in Niagra!  I hope the snow doesn't effect your trip home.  I think the worst is going to be along the coast so that's good news for you up there!  Maybe you will get some snow though and I am sure it will be beautiful.


----------



## avamadison

Hello - 

Love all the great things I see on this site.  Where do you all find your appliques? I specifically need a snow white one...just her face...I am on the search!!!

Thanks!


----------



## twob4him

Hi all - School just called...snow day tomorrow!  

Jen - I just love love love the Dr. Seuss outfit! So creative and well done...who needs expensive dr seuss fabric if you can whip up something as cute as that. Props to you! I love the other two dresses too! Your DD's are adorable!

Avamadison - I saw some on Etsy. I don't think I am allowed to say anything more than that.



Bad news - my ruffler broke. The metal piece that drives the ruffler forward snapped.    I am in the middle of two patchwork twirls and there is no way I can (rather will) gather 50 ft of patches. So that project is on hold. Oh well, I still have time.

I found a seller of fabrics galore with Disney everything...they seem to be importing fabric from Asia. This maks me a little nervous. I need to discuss this in pm if anyone knows anything about this particular seller.


----------



## Tracie

I'm almost finished with my stuff for Jakes Big Give.  I'm so proud of my self for getting it done early not a day or two before the ship date.

Here are some pics of the family shirts:

For Dad and Brannon









For Mom and Auntie









For Hannah









And for Jake









I was going to put this on the back of jakes shirt




But then I remembered he has to wear a backpack for his meds, so i think I will shrink the design down and put it on the chest on the front.  Think that will look too busy?

I need to cut out and iron Jake's TOT shirt.  And now, since I'm done and still have time I am thinking about making Jake a journal for his trip.  This boy has just captured my heart.  All of the Give families touch me, but there is just something about the pure joy in this child that really gets to me.

Tracie


----------



## jeniamt

avamadison said:


> Hello -
> 
> Love all the great things I see on this site.  Where do you all find your appliques? I specifically need a snow white one...just her face...I am on the search!!!
> 
> Thanks!



It depends on what kind of appliques you are asking about.  For the Thing 1 and 2 dresses, I searched online for the images and printed them out in the size I wanted and then followed Heather's tutorial (link can be found on page 1 of this thread).  These were my 2nd attempt at this kind of appliqueing.



twob4him said:


> Hi all - School just called...snow day tomorrow!
> 
> Jen - I just love love love the Dr. Seuss outfit! So creative and well done...who needs expensive dr seuss fabric if you can whip up something as cute as that. Props to you! I love the other two dresses too! Your DD's are adorable!
> 
> Avamadison - I saw some on Etsy. I don't think I am allowed to say anything more than that.
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news - my ruffler broke. The metal piece that drives the ruffler forward snapped.    I am in the middle of two patchwork twirls and there is no way I can (rather will) gather 50 ft of patches. So that project is on hold. Oh well, I still have time.
> 
> I found a seller of fabrics galore with Disney everything...they seem to be importing fabric from Asia. This maks me a little nervous. I need to discuss this in pm if anyone knows anything about this particular seller.



Thanks!  Oh my, I couldn't live without my ruffler.  Well, I should say I wouldn't make a patchwork twirl without it!  Yikes.  The bottom ruffle would be insane to make without it.  But I guess plenty of people do it.


----------



## teresajoy

Stephres said:


> Jacob: Wow, Arminda looks really pretty in that picture.
> Megan: What about Lydia in her Giselle dress?
> Me: I love that sash: it really makes the dress!



Arminda will be VERY pleased to hear about this conversation!! I told her yesterday that all my Diser friends loved her in her new dress. She said, "Um, did Stephanie see it?" I told her you had been sick. She said she was really hoping that you would see it, and maybe show Jacob........and Megan.  



coteau_chick said:


> I am back from our trip. We got home yesterday.  I want to thank all of you for the advice and offers to help me out last week when the lady from   didn't send the dresses I ordered.  I can't believe how kind all of you were you amaze me.  So many of you offered to help.  Well, Cindee (Livndisney) lives in Orlando and she made Grace a minnie dot pillowcase dress and drove over to Port Orleans and left it there for me.  Can you believe that?  To top it off she refused to let me pay her.  I am sooooooooooooo thankful.  I loved the dress and it was so cute on Grace.  I cried to think so many people cared to help me.  I just wanted to post a picture of Grace in her dress so Cindee could see how cute she looked in it.
> Thanks again to all of you.



Yep, I can' totally believe that!  
Your daughter looks adorable!


----------



## aimeeg

jeniamt said:


> I have like 20 pages to go back and read since I've been so busy sewing.  The major bummer is that school is cancelled tomorrow due to snow.  AAahhh... they better still celebrate Seuss' birthday on Tuesday!  Anyway, here are the dresses I made for DD9 and her BF.  Thanks for everyone's help with the design, I think they turned out really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because my DD2 finally agreed to try on her dresses I thought I would post pics:



Awesome!!!! I am so impressed. I cannot believe that is your second applique!!! Too Cute!!!! 

I am excited about the closings. Come on Feds!!!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I haven't sewn alot since our trip. But, I did make a couple of outfits for a friend who is taking her twin girls on their first trip to the world.
> 
> The front and the back.


Oh Tom, these are beautiful!!!  Those twins are going to look adorable!



coteau_chick said:


> I am back from our trip. We got home yesterday.  I want to thank all of you for the advice and offers to help me out last week when the lady from   didn't send the dresses I ordered.  I can't believe how kind all of you were you amaze me.  So many of you offered to help.  Well, Cindee (Livndisney) lives in Orlando and she made Grace a minnie dot pillowcase dress and drove over to Port Orleans and left it there for me.  Can you believe that?  To top it off she refused to let me pay her.  I am sooooooooooooo thankful.  I loved the dress and it was so cute on Grace.  I cried to think so many people cared to help me.  I just wanted to post a picture of Grace in her dress so Cindee could see how cute she looked in it.
> Thanks again to all of you.


Oh look at you little cutie!!!  How sweet of Cindee to make that dress for you guys!!!  



MinnieVanMom said:


> I got the luggage out and did the food items and bathroom items and then started on the big bag for our clothes.
> 
> I couldn't find any of DS summer things inside so I checked the garage.  Nothing!  So I went to the wood shed and found a tupperware bin with his clothes by just peeking inside the lid.
> 
> When I brought it insde I opened the lid to see shreads of paper.  I knew immediately it was bad.  Every pair of his shorts, all his shirt, basically the entire bin had been eaten by mice.  I don't have a clue how they got in but they eat every item that was blue or navy.  They went all the way to bottom of the bin.  I just threw it all in the trash.
> 
> Now I have to hurry to make DS board shorts to match his custom clothes.  I guess it is going to be a very busy Sunday/Monday.
> 
> Thanks friends for the support and yes it is funny that I didn't remember what day I am suppose to leave.  I am laughing...now.


  Oh no, I hate mice....well there are one or two that I love....aka, Mickey and Minnie!!



jeniamt said:


> I have like 20 pages to go back and read since I've been so busy sewing.  The major bummer is that school is cancelled tomorrow due to snow.  AAahhh... they better still celebrate Seuss' birthday on Tuesday!  Anyway, here are the dresses I made for DD9 and her BF.  Thanks for everyone's help with the design, I think they turned out really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because my DD2 finally agreed to try on her dresses I thought I would post pics:


  Oh I love your Dr. Seuss outfits!!!  I am still working on mine!!  Your girls are so sweet.  Love all their dresses!



Tracie said:


> I'm almost finished with my stuff for Jakes Big Give.  I'm so proud of my self for getting it done early not a day or two before the ship date.
> 
> Here are some pics of the family shirts:
> 
> For Dad and Brannon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Mom and Auntie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Hannah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Jake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to put this on the back of jakes shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I remembered he has to wear a backpack for his meds, so i think I will shrink the design down and put it on the chest on the front.  Think that will look too busy?
> 
> I need to cut out and iron Jake's TOT shirt.  And now, since I'm done and still have time I am thinking about making Jake a journal for his trip.  This boy has just captured my heart.  All of the Give families touch me, but there is just something about the pure joy in this child that really gets to me.
> 
> Tracie


   Tracie...all of these shirts look amazing!!! How sweet of you!


----------



## *Toadstool*

jeniamt said:


> I have like 20 pages to go back and read since I've been so busy sewing.  The major bummer is that school is cancelled tomorrow due to snow.  AAahhh... they better still celebrate Seuss' birthday on Tuesday!  Anyway, here are the dresses I made for DD9 and her BF.  Thanks for everyone's help with the design, I think they turned out really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because my DD2 finally agreed to try on her dresses I thought I would post pics:


Thing 1 and 2 look soooo good! I am impressed how you did so good with those tiny creatures!
Your DD2 is 2 I am guessing? lol.. I don't know if the 2 means 2nd child or age 2? I don't really let Hannah decide if she is going to try something I am working on. I was just wondering if I am lucky or if she just hasn't hit the age yet. She generally fusses when I want her to try something on in the process, but when I am finished she is glad to put it on as long as I don't make her take it off.  


avamadison said:


> Hello -
> 
> Love all the great things I see on this site.  Where do you all find your appliques? I specifically need a snow white one...just her face...I am on the search!!!
> 
> Thanks!


 I had also posted a link of one I found on etsy, but isn't just her face. It is a bust of her. Here is what jham has said though.



jham said:


> If you are looking for an embroidery machine design there is this one, but it's in a set.  You could ask her if she'd sell it individually.  I have purchased from her before and her designs are great.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Princess-Girls-...|240:1318|301:0|293:4|294:50#ebayphotohosting
> 
> If you don't have an embroidery machine, just go to the first page of this thread and find Heathersue's bestest applique tutorial and you can use any or parts of any image you want by scanning or copying a coloring page or whatever image you find on the internet.






Tracie said:


> I'm almost finished with my stuff for Jakes Big Give.  I'm so proud of my self for getting it done early not a day or two before the ship date.
> 
> Here are some pics of the family shirts:
> 
> For Dad and Brannon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Mom and Auntie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Hannah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Jake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to put this on the back of jakes shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then I remembered he has to wear a backpack for his meds, so i think I will shrink the design down and put it on the chest on the front.  Think that will look too busy?
> 
> I need to cut out and iron Jake's TOT shirt.  And now, since I'm done and still have time I am thinking about making Jake a journal for his trip.  This boy has just captured my heart.  All of the Give families touch me, but there is just something about the pure joy in this child that really gets to me.
> 
> Tracie



Love the shirts. I especially love the ones you did for Hannah. They are just perfectly girlie. Not sure about the design on Jake's shirt. I am horrible at stuff like that. I think the designs are beautiful though.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Thanks for the comments on the dresses I made for my friend.  The girls are 8 months old. 
Cindee, the turquoise fabric is from Lila Tueller, her Woodland bloom collection.  You can check out her blog here.  She lists where her fabrics are available.

Tracie, those Wish shirts are fantastic!  They are sure to be thrilled with them!  Love how you cut out the designs!  Very custom!

I have been cursing at my serger lately.  
I am very jealous of that new Baby Lock that Shannon got!  I need to save all my pennies to afford that one!

Is it Spring yet?  I guess the groundhog was right!

Enjoy your extended weekend to all those dealing with the snow!


----------



## minnie2

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I haven't sewn alot since our trip. But, I did make a couple of outfits for a friend who is taking her twin girls on their first trip to the world.
> 
> The front and the back.


Really adorable!



coteau_chick said:


> I am back from our trip. We got home yesterday.  I want to thank all of you for the advice and offers to help me out last week when the lady from   didn't send the dresses I ordered.  I can't believe how kind all of you were you amaze me.  So many of you offered to help.  Well, Cindee (Livndisney) lives in Orlando and she made Grace a minnie dot pillowcase dress and drove over to Port Orleans and left it there for me.  Can you believe that?  To top it off she refused to let me pay her.  I am sooooooooooooo thankful.  I loved the dress and it was so cute on Grace.  I cried to think so many people cared to help me.  I just wanted to post a picture of Grace in her dress so Cindee could see how cute she looked in it.
> Thanks again to all of you.


Your DD looks so cute and so HAPPY!  
Cindee that was just the sweetest thing ever!  Hearing that really warmed my heart this am!  



MinnieVanMom said:


> I got the luggage out and did the food items and bathroom items and then started on the big bag for our clothes.
> 
> I couldn't find any of DS summer things inside so I checked the garage.  Nothing!  So I went to the wood shed and found a tupperware bin with his clothes by just peeking inside the lid.
> 
> When I brought it insde I opened the lid to see shreads of paper.  I knew immediately it was bad.  Every pair of his shorts, all his shirt, basically the entire bin had been eaten by mice.  I don't have a clue how they got in but they eat every item that was blue or navy.  They went all the way to bottom of the bin.  I just threw it all in the trash.
> 
> Now I have to hurry to make DS board shorts to match his custom clothes.  I guess it is going to be a very busy Sunday/Monday.
> 
> Thanks friends for the support and yes it is funny that I didn't remember what day I am suppose to leave.  I am laughing...now.


OH NO!!!!!  Hopefully you can find what you need in the this am.



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> It snowed here today.  We got about 2 inches.
> 
> Get ready for too many snow pictures
> 
> Ethan at the neighbor's house


My mom called yesterday afternoon from Atlanta saying it was snowing HARD and the flakes where big and OMG they  are huge!  I told her to keep the snow by here here is chicago we have had enough! 
We also talked about al the kids who probably never seen snow before.  Then I reminded her how my kids didn't really see snow until we moved here.  Though I do have a picture of Nik at about 2 in my yard in Atlanta with a dusting on the ground.
So did it all melt?


billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Here is the view from our hotel!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am torn though - we are supposed to get a big storm in Philly tonight!! I kinda wish I was at home - we came up here to see snow, and its very cold here but no snow!!!! ERRRRRR!!! Just my luck!!
> 
> April, you crack me up - Great attitude!!! you can whip those shorts up in no time!! You are a pro!!!!!


what a pretty view!



jeniamt said:


> I have like 20 pages to go back and read since I've been so busy sewing.  The major bummer is that school is cancelled tomorrow due to snow.  AAahhh... they better still celebrate Seuss' birthday on Tuesday!  Anyway, here are the dresses I made for DD9 and her BF.  Thanks for everyone's help with the design, I think they turned out really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because my DD2 finally agreed to try on her dresses I thought I would post pics:


LOVe the Dr Sues outfits!  Your little one looks so pretty in her new dresses.


Tracie- The wish shirts are prefect!  They are going to love them!


I finished my 1st bucket hat!  i will try to post pictures later,  Maybe Nike can wear it.  It is for my nephew.  
 It felt so good to just relax and sew something!  Friday night and Sat morning in the hospital all i kept thinking was man I wish I could bring my sewing machine. 

thanks for all the wishes for George.  Hopefully I will know more today!  
As if things weren't rough enough right now my dish washer broke!  IT won't stop running UGH!


----------



## kstgelais4

billwendy said:


> Im looking for something other than the green/yellow striped one - I want to make a taggie blankie for a friend.....


The one I have is blue. Let me try and get a pic.


----------



## minnie2

The hat I made my nephew whose 2.  Nik put it on and it was a bit small but you can still see it 








I corrected the red eye in this one but i am not sure it looks right.  Oh well!

I showed these awhile ago nut here is everything together


----------



## lucyanna girl

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I haven't sewn alot since our trip. But, I did make a couple of outfits for a friend who is taking her twin girls on their first trip to the world.
> 
> The front and the back.




These are too cute, I really like them! Would you mind telling me what pattern you used? My first grand-daughter is due any day now.

Thanks.

Penny


----------



## tricia

Tom, love the little dresses, how adorable.



jeniamt said:


> I have like 20 pages to go back and read since I've been so busy sewing.  The major bummer is that school is cancelled tomorrow due to snow.  AAahhh... they better still celebrate Seuss' birthday on Tuesday!  Anyway, here are the dresses I made for DD9 and her BF.  Thanks for everyone's help with the design, I think they turned out really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because my DD2 finally agreed to try on her dresses I thought I would post pics:



Love the Dr. Seuss dresses.  Still can't believe that those and the cupcake are your first appliques.  Way to go.    



minnie2 said:


> The hat I made my nephew whose 2.  Nik put it on and it was a bit small but you can still see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I corrected the red eye in this one but i am not sure it looks right.  Oh well!
> 
> I showed these awhile ago nut here is everything together



Looks cute on Nik, but will look just adorable on the 2 yr old with the rest of the outfit.


----------



## Stephres

jeniamt said:


>



So cute! I ran around this weekend looking for seuss material and couldn't find anything. Your things are adorable and I am sure they will celebrate his birthday tomorrow: they had better right?

Your minnie dress and cupcake dress are very cute too!



teresajoy said:


> Arminda will be VERY pleased to hear about this conversation!! I told her yesterday that all my Diser friends loved her in her new dress. She said, "Um, did Stephanie see it?" I told her you had been sick. She said she was really hoping that you would see it, and maybe show Jacob........and Megan.



I think he was surprised at how grown up she looked. I knew as soon as I saw the pictures I had to show them. Megan loves Lydia's dress too!



minnie2 said:


>



Get that girl into modeling! Nik is soooo cute wheneve you show a picture of her, I think she belongs on tv or something.

Oh, the hat and two outfits are super adorable too. Great job on them!

Tom, the baby dresses are super cute!

Tracie, great job on the Wish shirts!

No snow for us, so it's back to school.


----------



## HeatherSue

We have a new big give!

This one is kind of short notice, but we didn't want to skip this wonderful family!  Here is the link to the pre-trip report:
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=30085264#post30085264

and here's a link to the Big Give board:

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=67520&threadid=585031&page=1#4039368




--------------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## MouseTriper

minnie2 said:


> The hat I made my nephew whose 2.  Nik put it on and it was a bit small but you can still see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I corrected the red eye in this one but i am not sure it looks right.  Oh well!
> 
> I showed these awhile ago nut here is everything together


Awww look at Nik, she is so stinkin' cute!!! I agree with Steph..that girl needs to be in modeling!!!  



lucyanna girl said:


> These are too cute, I really like them! Would you mind telling me what pattern you used? My first grand-daughter is due any day now.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Penny


Awwwww, your 1st grandchild!!!!!  How exciting!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeniamt

*Toadstool* said:


> Thing 1 and 2 look soooo good! I am impressed how you did so good with those tiny creatures!
> Your DD2 is 2 I am guessing? lol.. I don't know if the 2 means 2nd child or age 2? I don't really let Hannah decide if she is going to try something I am working on. I was just wondering if I am lucky or if she just hasn't hit the age yet. She generally fusses when I want her to try something on in the process, but when I am finished she is glad to put it on as long as I don't make her take it off.



Thanks, Yes she is 2 but will be 3 in a week.  You are lucky, my nine year old , Gillian, will wear anything I hand her and still likes me to pick out her clothes each morning.  Not Evelyn (DD2), she is a complete pain about clothes and insists on choosing her clothes.  But once she put the birthday dress on I couldn't get it off her!


----------



## fairygoodmother

I need help finding a pattern, please.

I'm looking for a garment bag - either a pattern for one or one pre-made scared1 - child sized.  I'd like them to put the wedding princess dresses in.
The dresses are white and ivory brocade.  The more protected they are, the better!

Of course to put the wedding princess dresses in garment bags, they'll have to be sewn and, basically, I'm scared of them. 

Has anyone seen a pattern like that?  Or does anyone know where I can purchase child-size garment bags at a reasonable price?


----------



## CastleCreations

HeatherSue said:


> We have a new big give!
> 
> This one is kind of short notice, but we didn't want to skip this wonderful family!  Here is the link to the pre-trip report:
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?p=30085264#post30085264
> 
> and here's a link to the Big Give board:
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=67520&threadid=585031&page=1#4039368
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------​



I'd like to get in on the Big Gives but I don't have a code or password..thingy


----------



## jham

CastleCreations said:


> I'd like to get in on the Big Gives but I don't have a code or password..thingy



 They would be lucky to receive one of your amazing creations Elisa!  Just sign up on the boards and one of the mods will go in and approve you.


----------



## HeatherSue

CastleCreations said:


> I'd like to get in on the Big Gives but I don't have a code or password..thingy



You have to sign up to get on the big give board.  So, you pick out your username and password.  Then, we'll approve your membership.  We'd love to have your help!


----------



## spongemommie05

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> The front and the back.


wow those are adorable great job and how cute those girls are gonna look.



coteau_chick said:


> I am back from our trip. We got home yesterday.  I want to thank all of you for the advice and offers to help me out last week when the lady from   didn't send the dresses I ordered.  I can't believe how kind all of you were you amaze me.  So many of you offered to help.  Well, Cindee (Livndisney) lives in Orlando and she made Grace a minnie dot pillowcase dress and drove over to Port Orleans and left it there for me.  Can you believe that?  To top it off she refused to let me pay her.  I am sooooooooooooo thankful.  I loved the dress and it was so cute on Grace.  I cried to think so many people cared to help me.  I just wanted to post a picture of Grace in her dress so Cindee could see how cute she looked in it.
> Thanks again to all of you.


how cute ! and how awesome of cindee to do that ...



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> It snowed here today.  We got about 2 inches.
> 
> Get ready for too many snow pictures
> My house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Backyard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birdhouse in backyard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flowers on a bush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ethan at the neighbor's house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abby's Snowman


How pretty ! 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!!
> 
> Here is the view from our hotel!!


Beautiful I have never been to NF and now i am wanting to go  



Tracie said:


> I'm almost finished with my stuff for Jakes Big Give.  I'm so proud of my self for getting it done early not a day or two before the ship date.
> 
> Here are some pics of the family shirts:
> 
> For Dad and Brannon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Mom and Auntie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Hannah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for Jake


great job on the big give outfits



minnie2 said:


> The hat I made my nephew whose 2.  Nik put it on and it was a bit small but you can still see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I corrected the red eye in this one but i am not sure it looks right.  Oh well!
> 
> I showed these awhile ago nut here is everything together


 How cute , Love the hat on Nik
The outfits are gonna rock, Great Job


----------



## twob4him

Warning...too many DD's.... 


Watching the snow begin falling. Within a half hour we had at least an inch!








The next morning (that would be this morning!) they built their first snowman...or attempted...it didnt pack at all. The snowman kit has been waiting for snow for three years!


















Snow Angels!







My cute family  








And as an aside, my DD10 has worked all weekend making up a board game to go with her latest book, Peter and the Starcatchers. Here it is in different stages of doneness. Still gotta print out and laminate the question cards. She actually did the whole thing by herself. She planned it all out and painted everything all by herself. Can you tell I am so proud of her!   













OK everyone...have a great day...I am off to sew (without my ruffler)


----------



## minnie2

twob4him said:


> Warning...too many DD's....
> 
> 
> Watching the snow begin falling. Within a half hour we had at least an inch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next morning (that would be this morning!) they built their first snowman...or attempted...it didnt pack at all. The snowman kit has been waiting for snow for three years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow Angels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cute family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as an aside, my DD10 has worked all weekend making up a board game to go with her latest book, Peter and the Starcatchers. Here it is in different stages of doneness. Still gotta print out and laminate the question cards. She actually did the whole thing by herself. She planned it all out and painted everything all by herself. Can you tell I am so proud of her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK everyone...have a great day...I am off to sew (without my ruffler)


Great pics!  
 I take it your DD liked that book?  i take it she loved it though considering she made a game!   Nik was planning to read it then she started Sisters Grim.  Which if your dd hasn't read I be she would love it has all the fairy tale characters.  I think Snow white is a teacher and i forgot what she said was the latest one she meet in book3.


Thanks every one for the complements on Nikki and the stuff I made.  It means a lot!


----------



## HeatherSue

I'm at our local hospital, waiting for them to treat my grandma (I think she's okay, she just got scared with some chest pain this morning).  The internet connection here makes me sign an agreement every time I try to multi-quote, so I'll have to do this the old fashioned way. 

*debraW76: *Welcome!!!  Don't give up on sewing!  You'll get it and it might even turn into an enjoyable experience once you give it a few trys.

*Tom* Those dresses for the twins are absolutely adorable!!!!!  Wow, just too cute!  I also love that turquoise fabric.

*coteau chick*- We have the nicest bunch of people on the internet around here, don't we?  Your little one looks adorable in her pillowcase dress.  Did you ever receive the outfit that the ebay seller supposedly shipped?

*Cindee* You are an ANGEL!!!  It's obvious where Morgan gets it!

*April*-Yikes!! I hope you can whip some clothes up for Hunter real quick!  If the weather is anything like when we went on our trip, he won't need any summer clothes! 

*Shannon*-That machine looks FANTASTIC!!! I about fainted when I heard your description of it.  It sounds like serging heaven.

*Toadstool*- The bed sounds exactly like what I've always dreamed of having for my kids!!! I know my husband could build something like that, but he doesn't have the time.  

*jeniamt*-The Dr. Seuss outfits turned out great!  The appliques are amazing!  The other dresses look even cuter while being modeled by your little one!

*grealock*- Are you a newbie?  If so, WELCOME!!!!

*Cathy*- What kind of ruffler do you need?  I have a slant shank ruffler that won't work on my new machines.

*Tracie*-  I love the Wish shirts!!

*Marlo*- The Pooh toile outfits look really cute!  I think just the little square of toile for the boy's outfit is just right!  Keep up updated on George!

*lucyanna girl* How exciting that you're expecting your first granddaughter!  She's going to be a well-dressed little girl!

*Cathy*- I loved the pictures of your family in the snow!! Tell DD10 that her project looks wonderful!!


----------



## Shannalee724

Hello all!  Just lurking today because I am 

I haven't been on all weekend, but I was able to look through about 25 pages just now.  I am constantly amazed at the talent and creativity here!!


----------



## Piper

fairygoodmother said:


> I need help finding a pattern, please.
> 
> I'm looking for a garment bag - either a pattern for one or one pre-made scared1 - child sized. I'd like them to put the wedding princess dresses in.
> The dresses are white and ivory brocade. The more protected they are, the better!
> 
> Of course to put the wedding princess dresses in garment bags, they'll have to be sewn and, basically, I'm scared of them.
> 
> Has anyone seen a pattern like that? Or does anyone know where I can purchase child-size garment bags at a reasonable price?


 

How big do they need to be?  How many do you need?  I think I have what you need (or at least some that will work) and I have 5 or 6 of them.  Let me know and I can send them to you.


----------



## teresajoy

minnie2 said:


> The hat I made my nephew whose 2.  Nik put it on and it was a bit small but you can still see it



Such a cute hat! 





Stephres said:


> I think he was surprised at how grown up she looked. I knew as soon as I saw the pictures I had to show them. Megan loves Lydia's dress too!


I was really shocked at how grown up she looked! I was so happy that she picked this dress, because it was more "little girly" to me. Then, she ended up looking so grown up. I just can't win!  I love Lydia's dress too! I think it still looks good 5 inches shorter! That child grows and grows and grows!  



twob4him said:


> OK everyone...have a great day...I am off to sew (without my ruffler)



I love the pictures! You have such a cute family! You should be proud of your daughter! 



HeatherSue said:


> I'm at our local hospital, waiting for them to treat my grandma (I think she's okay, she just got scared with some chest pain this morning).  The internet connection here makes me sign an agreement every time I try to multi-quote, so I'll have to do this the old fashioned way.



I was wondering how you made it home so fast!


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> I'm at our local hospital, waiting for them to treat my grandma (I think she's okay, she just got scared with some chest pain this morning).  The internet connection here makes me sign an agreement every time I try to multi-quote, so I'll have to do this the old fashioned way.
> 
> 
> *Marlo*- The Pooh toile outfits look really cute!  I think just the little square of toile for the boy's outfit is just right!  Keep up updated on George!


 Oh no is she ok?   

I will keep you guys updated!  Thanks for asking!  He has his appointment with the surgeon tomorrow afternoon.

 Oh and for all of you twilight fans I am almost done with book 2!  Book 2 is so much better then book 1 IMO!  George is even reading book 1!  
I did find out today that all the towns she talks about in the book are real towns!  I had no clue!  Also if you go to her website she shows pictures and has links to the town where you can see pics!


----------



## spongemommie05

minnie2 said:


> Oh no is she ok?
> 
> I will keep you guys updated!  Thanks for asking!  He has his appointment with the surgeon tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> Oh and for all of you twilight fans I am almost done with book 2!  Book 2 is so much better then book 1 IMO!  George is even reading book 1!
> I did find out today that all the towns she talks about in the book are real towns!  I had no clue!  Also if you go to her website she shows pictures and has links to the town where you can see pics!


i have been to Forks  on stephenie meyer day(sept 13th) and if you love the books you should definately try to get there  i am going again this yr  It has turned into my yearly get away from now on  i think my hubby is getting used to my twilight obsession I have even taken it to a sewing level i sew aprons inspired by the book ...
love all things twilight Are you Team Edward or Team Jacob?


----------



## jeniamt

spongemommie05 said:


> i have been to Forks  on stephenie meyer day(sept 13th) and if you love the books you should definately try to get there  i am going again this yr  It has turned into my yearly get away from now on  i think my hubby is getting used to my twilight obsession I have even taken it to a sewing level i sew aprons inspired by the book ...
> love all things twilight Are you Team Edward or Team Jacob?



oh please post pics of the aprons, I would love to see them.  I've read all the books but can't claim to be obsessed.  I have to admit I'm team Jacob.  I don't want my man to feel hard and cold.  My SIL is a feak about the books and movie.  She is Team Edward and says the books saved her marriage!


----------



## spongemommie05

twob4him said:


> Warning...too many DD's....
> 
> 
> Watching the snow begin falling. Within a half hour we had at least an inch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next morning (that would be this morning!) they built their first snowman...or attempted...it didnt pack at all. The snowman kit has been waiting for snow for three years!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snow Angels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cute family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as an aside, my DD10 has worked all weekend making up a board game to go with her latest book, Peter and the Starcatchers. Here it is in different stages of doneness. Still gotta print out and laminate the question cards. She actually did the whole thing by herself. She planned it all out and painted everything all by herself. Can you tell I am so proud of her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK everyone...have a great day...I am off to sew (without my ruffler)


how cute are the kiddos in the window watching it snow  
wow! you should be very proud of your daughter that is great that she can take a book and use her imagination to expand it Not alot of kids will do that now a days let alone read  a book...


----------



## eyor44

jeniamt said:


> I have like 20 pages to go back and read since I've been so busy sewing.  The major bummer is that school is cancelled tomorrow due to snow.  AAahhh... they better still celebrate Seuss' birthday on Tuesday!  Anyway, here are the dresses I made for DD9 and her BF.  Thanks for everyone's help with the design, I think they turned out really cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because my DD2 finally agreed to try on her dresses I thought I would post pics:



how adorable everything is.


----------



## spongemommie05

jeniamt said:


> oh please post pics of the aprons, I would love to see them.  I've read all the books but can't claim to be obsessed.  I have to admit I'm team Jacob.  I don't want my man to feel hard and cold.  My SIL is a feak about the books and movie.  She is Team Edward and says the books saved her marriage!


I am Team Both But i have always loved vampires so i am more Edward But I want Jacob to be happy also ... Here is my Edward 




The applique is Representing Edward ,Bella Biting the forbidden fruit and Jacob is slashing down the middle to stay in Bella's Life( For some crazy reason i do not have a completely done applique close up ) 




Here is Jacob's




Here is the Wolf applique sorry there is a glare on it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alice's 




Here is her Crystal Ball applique




and Jasper 




and The Texas star applique 




I am working on getting a few more pictures up for emmett's, rosalie,Bella ,esme and Carlilse


----------



## minnie2

spongemommie05 said:


> i have been to Forks  on stephenie meyer day(sept 13th) and if you love the books you should definately try to get there  i am going again this yr  It has turned into my yearly get away from now on  i think my hubby is getting used to my twilight obsession I have even taken it to a sewing level i sew aprons inspired by the book ...
> love all things twilight Are you Team Edward or Team Jacob?


Very cool!  Not sure if I could get all the way there but it was sure cool checking everything out on line!  
I am almost done with book 2 ad while I think Edward is very cool and I would like him as a friend but as a boyfriend he is kind of obsessive and it freaks me out!    Jacob is great in this book! I really like him a lot!  Though watching some trailers on youtube for the movie I might end up liking Edward in the movie but I don't know!  
I want a friend like Alice!  She is great!!!!!!  



jeniamt said:


> I don't want my man to feel hard and cold.  My SIL is a feak about the books and movie.  She is Team Edward and says the books saved her marriage!


Ok I seriously need my mind out of the gutter after reading your post!  LOL  



spongemommie05 said:


> I am Team Both But i have always loved vampires so i am more Edward But I want Jacob to be happy also ... Here is my Edward
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The applique is Representing Edward ,Bella Biting the forbidden fruit and Jacob is slashing down the middle to stay in Bella's Life( For some crazy reason i do not have a completely done applique close up )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Jacob's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the Wolf applique sorry there is a glare on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is her Crystal Ball applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Jasper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and The Texas star applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on getting a few more pictures up for emmett's, rosalie,Bella ,esme and Carlilse


Those are GREAT!  I love Carlilse and Esme!  I can't wait to see what you make for them!  
 Ok if you like vampires have to read the Southern Vampire series by Charlene Harris?  MUCh more adult then Twilght MUCH more but I    Eric from those books!   The tall viking Vampire!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Hi Friends,

Well my luck keeps getting better.  DS school called at 11 am and said he has been sick all day and is now sleeping, come get him.  So I have him home.  He doesn't have a fever or even looks sick.  I don't have a clue, other than we have had a bit of a cold the past week.  I am sure hoping he is up to flying tomorrow.  I am going to give him Tylenol and pray whatever it is goes away so he will feel more like himself.  Poor little guy.

I was reading in the SN section, posts by a person named Berries.  She was so scared and nervous.  I contacted her and today have been searching the Disigners to get shirts made for her and her SN DD.  I have the designs but we are having a problem getting the shirts.  I am going to bring the transfers printed out to Disney and try to go shopping for shirts in Orlando before meeting this family.  It is like a little give.

As you all know, I didn't have my departure date correct so I am still cleaning.  I did buy black fabric and will make DS shorts this evening.

Thank you, Crystal, Linnette, Minnie2, Wendy, and all my friends for your support this past week and a half.  The project was finished late last evening and the meeting is Thursday.  I won't be attending because I will be in Disney.


----------



## NaeNae

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> DH likes Kaelyn (but we were going to do this last time and went with Megan instead- I feel like they sound too similar)
> He also likes Kathryn (WHO spells it that way!)
> I like Elizabeth, but he doesnt.
> he likes Rachel.
> I like Anna.
> maybe Kaitlyn- but its very popular.
> I love old names, he doesnt
> he doesnt like names with too many syllables (I think he prefers 2, maybe 3)



Hey my given name is Kathryn, I go by Kathy.  My parents wanted to name me that so my mom asked my dad how he would spell it.  This is how he spelled it, of course most of the time my dad calls me Kathy Jo.  I've never been really fond of my middle name and I think he does it just to bug me.


----------



## Stephres

twob4him said:


>



That is one cute family! I love all the snow pictures. Good for your daughter making the game. When I was about her age I made Civil War Gin Rummy. I was so proud of that game and I think I still have it!



Shannalee724 said:


> Hello all!  Just lurking today because I am



Feel better soon!  



teresajoy said:


> I was really shocked at how grown up she looked! I was so happy that she picked this dress, because it was more "little girly" to me. Then, she ended up looking so grown up. I just can't win!  I love Lydia's dress too! I think it still looks good 5 inches shorter! That child grows and grows and grows!



They are so rude how they insist on growing, aren't they? I keep telling them to stop and then they laugh at their crazy mother.

Hope your Grandma is ok!



spongemommie05 said:


>



These are all very nice, even though I don't know anything about Twilight. Very cool!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Well my luck keeps getting better.  DS school called at 11 am and said he has been sick all day and is now sleeping, come get him.  So I have him home.  He doesn't have a fever or even looks sick.  I don't have a clue, other than we have had a bit of a cold the past week.  I am sure hoping he is up to flying tomorrow.  I am going to give him Tylenol and pray whatever it is goes away so he will feel more like himself.  Poor little guy.



Hope he feels better tomorrow, riding in an airplane when you're not feeling so hot is no fun! Hope you get everything done!


----------



## danicaw

I have had a hard time keeping up with you guys this weekend.
Tons of great stuff. And I love all the snow pics! 

I finally got things organized and can post some of the things I got at sew expo.....

the fabric I came home with....




Brown is for the castle tote bag...I thought it could pass for a stone wall
Red is for the outside of my laptop sleeve (my laptop is red ) and the print that looks like a keyboard is for the inside of hubby's laptop sleeve - he said it wanted it all black, inside and out and I just can't do that  so I thought this was fun... when I showed it to him he laughed and said "yeah, ok". 

the patterns I bought....




The pillow pattern I almost bought last year but talked myself out of, and wished I hadn't so it was the first thing I bought this year 
And the apron I have been thinking about for a while now, but could only find it online. One of the girls in the booth was wearing one she had made and I got to look at it and decided to go for it. 

fat quarters etc.....




The little hands are DD2, she just can't keep her hands off this stuff 
I have always thought about buying a charm pack and never had so this year I went for it. The price was good and I thought the colors would be fun for DD this spring. And the fat quarter bundle is from a place in CA called pincushion boutique. They have the greatest fat quarter bundles ("Sweet treats" they call them), wonderful colors put together. Last year I bought a bundle and almost couldn't bring myself to use it cause it looked so nice all packaged up.... this brown and teal set I plan to use some of for the debut purse from YCMT. 

I also picked up a few hot fix motifs, but I didn't take pictures of..... my favorite looks like the Dairy Queen logo, but says Drama Queen  for some reason it just cracks me up. 

We finally have dates set for a LATE Christmas with my Dad and Step mom so now I need to get sewing! the kids want to give them chef's hats. Then I can get started on the laptop sleeves and try out the the carlac peasant top pattern - I finally bought it  .


----------



## cali_crafter

MouseTriper said:


> A friend of mine asked me to make some "Elmo" pants for her son's 2nd birthday and this is what I came up with.  I made the Elmo's out of some really cool fuzzy red material that totally sheds all over the place when cut. Haha.  It makes for a very cool looking Elmo though.  To make the pants kinda funky and different, I made a big Elmo and appliqued it to the "butt" of the pants... There is also a smaller Elmo on the right leg in front.  My friend loved them but not as much as her son did...hahaha.
> 
> Here is her little guy and yes, she gave me permission to share his pictures!!
> 
> 
> 
> First post here, can't resist a crafting thread and .. so funny I see this photo, we have the same internet friend, I have sewn some items for her too.  Baby slings..
> 
> I'm going to keep browsing for ideas to make disney outfits for my girls.


----------



## mrsmiller

I got up today with a headache, unable to read much , but loving pictures posted specially the snow ones, the kids got the day off today and I could not believed it as it was not that bad, but the  school chancellor wanted to use the snow day allowance for the kids


this picture was taken at 11:30 am (no business open )





My sewing for Jake's give

shorts ( I made the long ones)




t shirt and shorts





My stepson was home today and wants me now to make him shorts for the summer!!!!! He thought they looked pretty funky....coming from a 21yrs old guy that only wears "brand" name I felt really good 

April, Your trip is almost here     hope you have fun and enjoy  it (you really deserve it!!! )


Linnette


----------



## MouseTriper

twob4him said:


> My cute family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as an aside, my DD10 has worked all weekend making up a board game to go with her latest book, Peter and the Starcatchers. Here it is in different stages of doneness. Still gotta print out and laminate the question cards. She actually did the whole thing by herself. She planned it all out and painted everything all by herself. Can you tell I am so proud of her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK everyone...have a great day...I am off to sew (without my ruffler)


Aww love the snow pics!!!  Wow, look at your adorable DD with her own game board.  That is so cool!!!!  Tell her I think that is just awesome!!! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Well my luck keeps getting better.  DS school called at 11 am and said he has been sick all day and is now sleeping, come get him.  So I have him home.  He doesn't have a fever or even looks sick.  I don't have a clue, other than we have had a bit of a cold the past week.  I am sure hoping he is up to flying tomorrow.  I am going to give him Tylenol and pray whatever it is goes away so he will feel more like himself.  Poor little guy.


Oh nooo, I sure hope your little guy is feeling better SOON!!!!!



Stephres said:


> When I was about her age I made Civil War Gin Rummy. I was so proud of that game and I think I still have it!


Hey Steph..how cool...I think you should post some pictures!!! 



cali_crafter said:


> First post here, can't resist a crafting thread and .. so funny I see this photo, we have the same internet friend, I have sewn some items for her too.  Baby slings..
> 
> I'm going to keep browsing for ideas to make disney outfits for my girls.


  Hi there...how funny that you know my friend!!!  Isn't her little guy just adorable!!  



mrsmiller said:


> I got up today with a headache, unable to read much , but loving pictures posted specially the snow ones, the kids got the day off today and I could not believed it as it was not that bad, but the  school chancellor wanted to use the snow day allowance for the kids
> 
> 
> this picture was taken at 11:30 am (no business open )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sewing for Jake's give
> 
> shorts ( I made the long ones)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t shirt and shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My stepson was home today and wants me now to make him shorts for the summer!!!!! He thought they looked pretty funky....coming from a 21yrs old guy that only wears "brand" name I felt really good
> 
> April, Your trip is almost here     hope you have fun and enjoy  it (you really deserve it!!! )
> 
> 
> Linnette


Hey Linnette..sorry you have a headache, hope you are feeling better now!  Those pants and shirt are cute, I am sure he will love them.


----------



## MouseTriper

HeatherSue said:


> I'm at our local hospital, waiting for them to treat my grandma (I think she's okay, she just got scared with some chest pain this morning).  The internet connection here makes me sign an agreement every time I try to multi-quote, so I'll have to do this the old fashioned way!!



Oh no, how is your grandma??  Is she feeling better?  I hope she is alright and is back at home by now.


----------



## HeatherSue

My grandma is fine!

She was nauseus and then her heart rate went way up (according to my mom). So, we thought we should take her in.  Her heartrate was fine while we were there.  They did all sorts of tests and x-rays and decided that she just has a virus.  




spongemommie05 said:


> i have been to Forks  on stephenie meyer day(sept 13th) and if you love the books you should definately try to get there  i am going again this yr  It has turned into my yearly get away from now on  i think my hubby is getting used to my twilight obsession I have even taken it to a sewing level i sew aprons inspired by the book ...
> love all things twilight Are you Team Edward or Team Jacob?


I love the aprons!!  Your appliques look great!
Team Jacob?  Is anyone on Team Jacob?   



jeniamt said:


> oh please post pics of the aprons, I would love to see them.  I've read all the books but can't claim to be obsessed.  I have to admit I'm team Jacob.  I don't want my man to feel hard and cold.  My SIL is a feak about the books and movie.  She is Team Edward and says the books saved her marriage!


Team Jacob, really?   Seriously, I don't belong to either team.  I'm just picking on you!



cali_crafter said:


> First post here, can't resist a crafting thread and .. so funny I see this photo, we have the same internet friend, I have sewn some items for her too. Baby slings..
> 
> I'm going to keep browsing for ideas to make disney outfits for my girls.


!!!!  We like to see pics of everything- even baby slings!



mrsmiller said:


> t shirt and shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My stepson was home today and wants me now to make him shorts for the summer!!!!! He thought they looked pretty funky....coming from a 21yrs old guy that only wears "brand" name I felt really good
> 
> April, Your trip is almost here     hope you have fun and enjoy  it (you really deserve it!!! )
> 
> 
> Linnette


I hope your headache doesn't get too bad this time. 
The Big Give outfit looks really nice!! How flattering that your stepson even liked it!


----------



## jham

HeatherSue said:


> My grandma is fine!
> 
> She was nauseus and then her heart rate went way up (according to my mom). So, we thought we should take her in.  Her heartrate was fine while we were there.  They did all sorts of tests and x-rays and decided that she just has a virus.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the aprons!!  Your appliques look great!
> Team Jacob?  Is anyone on Team Jacob?
> 
> 
> Team Jacob, really?   Seriously, I don't belong to either team.  I'm just picking on you!
> 
> 
> !!!!  We like to see pics of everything- even baby slings!
> 
> 
> I hope your headache doesn't get too bad this time.
> The Big Give outfit looks really nice!! How flattering that your stepson even liked it!




Thanks for the update on Grandma!  I'm glad she is fine.  Sorry you had to spend the day at the hospital.


----------



## MouseTriper

Here is what I came up with for "Little Warrior's" Big Give.  I sure hope Marenna likes it.  Does it look okay?  











I had made some of these for my DD for our last trip to WDW.  Here she is "dancing in the streets" after watching the Block Party at MGM...hahaha.


----------



## livndisney

HeatherSue said:


> My grandma is fine!
> 
> She was nauseus and then her heart rate went way up (according to my mom). So, we thought we should take her in.  Her heartrate was fine while we were there.  They did all sorts of tests and x-rays and decided that she just has a virus.



I am so glad to hear your Grandma is ok!


----------



## jeniamt

spongemommie05 said:


> Alice's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is her Crystal Ball applique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am working on getting a few more pictures up for emmett's, rosalie,Bella ,esme and Carlilse



These are awesome, I especially love Alice's!  Can't wait to see the rest.



minnie2 said:


> Very cool!  Not sure if I could get all the way there but it was sure cool checking everything out on line!
> I am almost done with book 2 ad while I think Edward is very cool and I would like him as a friend but as a boyfriend he is kind of obsessive and it freaks me out!    Jacob is great in this book! I really like him a lot!  Though watching some trailers on youtube for the movie I might end up liking Edward in the movie but I don't know!
> I want a friend like Alice!  She is great!!!!!!
> 
> Ok I seriously need my mind out of the gutter after reading your post!  LOL
> 
> Those are GREAT!  I love Carlilse and Esme!  I can't wait to see what you make for them!
> Ok if you like vampires have to read the Southern Vampire series by Charlene Harris?  MUCh more adult then Twilght MUCH more but I    Eric from those books!   The tall viking Vampire!



Too funny!  I would like to reply but since this is a family site...  I'll bite my tongue!   



HeatherSue said:


> My grandma is fine!
> 
> 
> I love the aprons!!  Your appliques look great!
> Team Jacob?  Is anyone on Team Jacob?
> 
> Team Jacob, really?   Seriously, I don't belong to either team.  I'm just picking on you!



So glad your your Grandma is fine.  So what are you trying to say about Jacob?  I admit the actor they chose for the movie is NOT what I imagined as I read the books.  And Edward is creepy in his protectiveness.  I need my space, can you imagine sewing with him leering over you!!??


----------



## jeniamt

MouseTriper said:


> Here is what I came up with for "Little Warrior's" Big Give.  I sure hope Marenna likes it.  Does it look okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had made some of these for my DD for our last trip to WDW.  Here she is "dancing in the streets" after watching the Block Party at MGM...hahaha.



This is so great, very cute outfit!


----------



## MouseTriper

HeatherSue said:


> My grandma is fine!
> 
> She was nauseus and then her heart rate went way up (according to my mom). So, we thought we should take her in.  Her heartrate was fine while we were there.  They did all sorts of tests and x-rays and decided that she just has a virus.  !


 So glad your grandma is okay!!!!  



jeniamt said:


> This is so great, very cute outfit!


 Thank you so much!!!


----------



## karebear1

QUOTE=Tracie;30577238]
Here are some pics of the family shirts:

For Dad and Brannon








Tracie[/QUOTE]

ALL these shirts turned out so cute! THey will absolutely love them I'm sure!



twob4him said:


>



SO..... someone else finally got snow and we didn't!!! YIPPEEEE for you guys! I LOVE this snowman...... he's hysterical!  Cute pics!



HeatherSue said:


> I'm at our local hospital, waiting for them to treat my grandma (I think she's okay, she just got scared with some chest pain this morning).  The internet connection here makes me sign an agreement every time I try to multi-quote, so I'll have to do this the old fashioned way.



Oh Heather! I'm so relieved to hear that Grandma is ok. It can really be scarey -but lucky for you that you live near by so you can be there for her. That probably makes hard thigns a little less hard - huh??  Anyway... glad to hear all is ok!!  



A little side note..........


Hi Teresa!!!!   I haven't spoken to you for a while, and I'm feeling bad about it, but I did want you that I'm thinking about ya!! Hugs for you too!!!


----------



## minnie2

mrsmiller said:


> I got up today with a headache, unable to read much , but loving pictures posted specially the snow ones, the kids got the day off today and I could not believed it as it was not that bad, but the  school chancellor wanted to use the snow day allowance for the kids
> 
> 
> this picture was taken at 11:30 am (no business open )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sewing for Jake's give
> 
> shorts ( I made the long ones)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t shirt and shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My stepson was home today and wants me now to make him shorts for the summer!!!!! He thought they looked pretty funky....coming from a 21yrs old guy that only wears "brand" name I felt really good
> 
> April, Your trip is almost here     hope you have fun and enjoy  it (you really deserve it!!! )
> 
> 
> Linnette


sorry about your headache!

 The big give outfit is great!  How cool a 21 yr old wants them!  See you didn't believe us your stuff is great!


HeatherSue said:


> My grandma is fine!
> 
> She was nauseus and then her heart rate went way up (according to my mom). So, we thought we should take her in.  Her heartrate was fine while we were there.  They did all sorts of tests and x-rays and decided that she just has a virus.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the aprons!!  Your appliques look great!
> Team Jacob?  Is anyone on Team Jacob?
> 
> 
> Team Jacob, really?   Seriously, I don't belong to either team.  I'm just picking on you!


thanks for the update on Grandma!  So relieved she is ok!  

Yup so far team Jake!  Love a big strong wolf!



MouseTriper said:


> Here is what I came up with for "Little Warrior's" Big Give.  I sure hope Marenna likes it.  Does it look okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had made some of these for my DD for our last trip to WDW.  Here she is "dancing in the streets" after watching the Block Party at MGM...hahaha.


adorable!  Love minnie and that I believe in magic shirt is so great!
I would wear those shorts!


jeniamt said:


> These are awesome, I especially love Alice's!  Can't wait to see the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny!  I would like to reply but since this is a family site...  I'll bite my tongue!


LOL  that is why I was trying to e a good girl


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!

Heather  and Theresa - so glad Granny is feeling better!!! Whew!!!

Cathy - cute family in the snow -how much did you get?

Linette- I sure hope you feel better -I dont like it when you have your headaches!!

Mousetripper - LOVE the outfit!!! So cute!!

Well, after a day of walking around in the COLD but seeing some really cool stuff - DH is exhausted - he was looking at the falls all lit up and  the next thing I know...he is zonked!!





So here I am so everybody post stuff!!! lol!!

Here are a few pics from our wonderful day - 
We went down this elevator to UNDER THE FALLS!!!!! Here they are up close and personal - 




In the summer, you can get closer - but right now this view was frozen!




THese are the horseshoe falls - 





Right now the bottom is all frozen and frosty - in the olden days people used to walk across this!!!!





Standing on the rim - 




THe view and sound is AMAZING!!





Its so cold the mist freezes to everything! But makes cool rainbows!!









Did I tell ya that on Friday  night when packing, DH took my coat OUT of the car!!!???? Yep, no coat when we got to NY!!! So, we had to find a walmart and get me a jacket (of course no one has coats left - I could have gotten a swim suit though!!) but at least it was lined!! 

Well, Back home tomorrow - we are leaving here early cause we think we will have to shovel out when we get home!!


----------



## Stephres

danicaw said:


>



Your fabric is so cute; I don't blame you for giving in!



mrsmiller said:


>



I hope your headache is better now. Love your big give outfit and how neat that it was admired!



HeatherSue said:


> My grandma is fine!



Yay! I know anything about this Team Edward and such, but I think I will have to be on Team Jacob!



MouseTriper said:


>



So cute, I love it! Have I told you, you take the best pictures?  

Well, guess what died today? My dryer! Argh! So we just spent 2 hours in Sears and I will have a new washer and dryer delivered Friday. Tom told me I have to get a job.


----------



## Twins+2more

hi friends.

Sorry Im not on here like I used to be, but my oldest has been going thru some "things" lately.  Its super frusterating and trying.  I swear I sometimes don't know what im doing wrong, and others know that its just a "thing"
 we are going thru.  It is sometimes soo hard to keep faith that god would do all this to my daughter...know what I mean.   But just imagine how it would be if she was with birth mom, and we would not have got her at an early age.  And my twins are not doing so well in kindergarten.  We are trying to get them tested, and on an IEP.  We've been so busy.  

I have not sewed anything in AGES, but Ive been watching all of you push things out at lightning speed.  Love some of the new "creations"  you all rock.

Cathy, I love your snow man.  It looks like frosty melted...LOL.  Your daughters are really growing.  

Linnette, your ruffles look great on the pink dresss, and bless your sould for doing someones wedding dress.  I do hope you had the courage and smarts to say no to the mother dress and invites.  You do so much for others, god bless you.  

anyhow, look ... we only have 2 months till our vacation.  The first ever disney vacation for all of us.  Im going to try to get some customs done for the girls, but if you see me at disney world, and my girls have on street clothes please don't spear me...LOL.  We just paid for our flights with income tax.  WOO HOO.  now we just have to pull together food money, and the easter bunny is bringing the girls disney dollars to spend in the "world".   Im getting excited....   

i've talked enough I think.  YOu all have a good week.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Procrastination- that is my middle name! I have the pattern pieces traced and cut out, just have to cut out the fabric now. But it takes me forever to do anything these days. 

We got a ton of snow, I dont know how much- a foot I would guess, maybe slightly less. But too much in my opinion. Can't wait til in melts. Im counting the days til daylight savings!!!

Okay, so you Kathryn's out there- no offense intended of course. I think I like Katherine, but we are still up in the air on what we will choose for a last name. Our last name also starts with K- not sure I love the double illiteration though... initials would be K.K.

I had a terrifying visit with the 3rd Doc in the practice I have been going to and have decided to switch back to my midwives, I wont go in to all the details but her philosophies on a lot of things do not jive with mine. Now I have to make the call to get my records and then switch them over. 

Only 12 weeks left. My mobility is somewhat limited due to the pain, but not as bad as last time- lets pray it stays that way!

Okay- Im off to work on that dress!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

I can't believe I have never found this thread.  I am always on the budget Board and don't look around other then that thread.  I am excited to find a group of sewers. I am doing a happy dance.    All of your creations have been inspiring me.  I can't wait to continue to see your wonderful items.  I will have to take pictures of some of mine and post them.
Lynn


----------



## HeatherSue

jham said:


> Thanks for the update on Grandma!  I'm glad she is fine.  Sorry you had to spend the day at the hospital.


It wasn't so bad!  I got to play on the computer in the waiting room while my mom watched the kids!



MouseTriper said:


> Here is what I came up with for "Little Warrior's" Big Give.  I sure hope Marenna likes it.  Does it look okay?


That is ADORABLE!!  She's going to love it!



livndisney said:


> I am so glad to hear your Grandma is ok!


Aww...you guys are SO sweet!  I guess I should have let you all know that my grandma is a bit of a hypochondriac and she visits the emergency room every couple of weeks. But, it's usually my mom who takes her in.



jeniamt said:


> So what are you trying to say about Jacob?  I admit the actor they chose for the movie is NOT what I imagined as I read the books.  And Edward is creepy in his protectiveness.  I need my space, can you imagine sewing with him leering over you!!??


I haven't seen the movie (don't faint, Misty), but when I saw a poster with Jacob on it, I thought "Huh???  That can't be who they chose!"



billwendy said:


>


WOW!!! WOW!!! WOW!!!! The pictures are gorgeous!!!!  I do have to say that the picture of you and Bill makes me really cold!!!



Stephres said:


> Well, guess what died today? My dryer! Argh! So we just spent 2 hours in Sears and I will have a new washer and dryer delivered Friday. Tom told me I have to get a job.



Did you buy the Electrolux washer and dryer that will wash and dry a load of clothes in 36 minutes??????

Here's the washer: http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...e=Appliances&cName=Washers&sName=Dryers&mv=rp

Here's the dryer:http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...ers&psid=MSNSHOPPING01&sid=IPx20070925x00002b

They ONLY cost $3,500 for the pair!!!  Pocket change!




Twins+2more said:


> hi friends.
> 
> Sorry Im not on here like I used to be, but my oldest has been going thru some "things" lately.  Its super frusterating and trying.  I swear I sometimes don't know what im doing wrong, and others know that its just a "thing"
> we are going thru.  It is sometimes soo hard to keep faith that god would do all this to my daughter...know what I mean.   But just imagine how it would be if she was with birth mom, and we would not have got her at an early age.  And my twins are not doing so well in kindergarten.  We are trying to get them tested, and on an IEP.  We've been so busy.
> 
> I have not sewed anything in AGES, but Ive been watching all of you push things out at lightning speed.  Love some of the new "creations"  you all rock.
> 
> Cathy, I love your snow man.  It looks like frosty melted...LOL.  Your daughters are really growing.
> 
> Linnette, your ruffles look great on the pink dresss, and bless your sould for doing someones wedding dress.  I do hope you had the courage and smarts to say no to the mother dress and invites.  You do so much for others, god bless you.
> 
> anyhow, look ... we only have 2 months till our vacation.  The first ever disney vacation for all of us.  Im going to try to get some customs done for the girls, but if you see me at disney world, and my girls have on street clothes please don't spear me...LOL.  We just paid for our flights with income tax.  WOO HOO.  now we just have to pull together food money, and the easter bunny is bringing the girls disney dollars to spend in the "world".   Im getting excited....
> 
> i've talked enough I think.  YOu all have a good week.


 I'm sorry that you're going through so much.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Procrastination- that is my middle name! I have the pattern pieces traced and cut out, just have to cut out the fabric now. But it takes me forever to do anything these days.
> 
> We got a ton of snow, I dont know how much- a foot I would guess, maybe slightly less. But too much in my opinion. Can't wait til in melts. Im counting the days til daylight savings!!!
> 
> Okay, so you Kathryn's out there- no offense intended of course. I think I like Katherine, but we are still up in the air on what we will choose for a last name. Our last name also starts with K- not sure I love the double illiteration though... initials would be K.K.
> 
> I had a terrifying visit with the 3rd Doc in the practice I have been going to and have decided to switch back to my midwives, I wont go in to all the details but her philosophies on a lot of things do not jive with mine. Now I have to make the call to get my records and then switch them over.
> 
> Only 12 weeks left. My mobility is somewhat limited due to the pain, but not as bad as last time- lets pray it stays that way!
> 
> Okay- Im off to work on that dress!


I definitely prefer midwives to OBs in most cases!   I hope your pain gets better and this last 12 weeks isn't too hard!



lynnanddbyz said:


> I can't believe I have never found this thread.  I am always on the budget Board and don't look around other then that thread.  I am excited to find a group of sewers. I am doing a happy dance.    All of your creations have been inspiring me.  I can't wait to continue to see your wonderful items.  I will have to take pictures of some of mine and post them.
> Lynn



I was just going to direct you to our thread after seeing your post on the fabric swap!    We can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

minnie2 said:


> Very cool!  Not sure if I could get all the way there but it was sure cool checking everything out on line!
> I am almost done with book 2 ad while I think Edward is very cool and I would like him as a friend but as a boyfriend he is kind of obsessive and it freaks me out!    Jacob is great in this book! I really like him a lot!  Though watching some trailers on youtube for the movie I might end up liking Edward in the movie but I don't know!
> I want a friend like Alice!  She is great!!!!!!
> 
> Ok I seriously need my mind out of the gutter after reading your post!  LOL
> 
> Those are GREAT!  I love Carlilse and Esme!  I can't wait to see what you make for them!
> Ok if you like vampires have to read the Southern Vampire series by Charlene Harris?  MUCh more adult then Twilght MUCH more but I    Eric from those books!   The tall viking Vampire!



Eric is HOT in True Blood, They did a good job casting!  I have the books on hold from the library.


----------



## MouseTriper

minnie2 said:


> adorable!  Love minnie and that I believe in magic shirt is so great!
> I would wear those shorts!


 Aww thank you so much!!!!



billwendy said:


> Mousetripper - LOVE the outfit!!! So cute!!
> 
> Standing on the rim -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe view and sound is AMAZING!!


  Thanks Wendy!!! Your vacation pictures are awesome~!



Stephres said:


> So cute, I love it! Have I told you, you take the best pictures?


  Awww you just made me smile...thanks for such a sweet comment!!!  



Twins+2more said:


> hi friends.
> 
> Sorry Im not on here like I used to be, but my oldest has been going thru some "things" lately.  Its super frusterating and trying.  I swear I sometimes don't know what im doing wrong, and others know that its just a "thing"
> we are going thru.  It is sometimes soo hard to keep faith that god would do all this to my daughter...know what I mean.   But just imagine how it would be if she was with birth mom, and we would not have got her at an early age.  And my twins are not doing so well in kindergarten.  We are trying to get them tested, and on an IEP.  We've been so busy.


 Sorry you are going through some difficult times right now.  Hope things get better soon.



lynnanddbyz said:


> I can't believe I have never found this thread.  I am always on the budget Board and don't look around other then that thread.  I am excited to find a group of sewers. I am doing a happy dance.    All of your creations have been inspiring me.  I can't wait to continue to see your wonderful items.  I will have to take pictures of some of mine and post them.
> Lynn


Welcome...YES please post pics soon!!!



HeatherSue said:


> That is ADORABLE!!  She's going to love it!


 Thanks Heather, I hope so!


----------



## jham

MouseTriper said:


> Here is what I came up with for "Little Warrior's" Big Give.  I sure hope Marenna likes it.  Does it look okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had made some of these for my DD for our last trip to WDW.  Here she is "dancing in the streets" after watching the Block Party at MGM...hahaha.



I love it Beth!  And HOW did you get Minnie's eyes so perfectly oval?  



Stephres said:


> Your fabric is so cute; I don't blame you for giving in!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your headache is better now. Love your big give outfit and how neat that it was admired!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! I know anything about this Team Edward and such, but I think I will have to be on Team Jacob!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute, I love it! Have I told you, you take the best pictures?
> 
> Well, guess what died today? My dryer! Argh! So we just spent 2 hours in Sears and I will have a new washer and dryer delivered Friday. Tom told me I have to get a job.



Geez Steph!  Stop breakin' stuff!  Um, you DO have a job! 

I have been soooo sick with the strep throat that will not die, but today I was down to just a severe headache, so I got to sew!    (I'm so glad they put that banana back where it belongs!)  I made St. Patrick's Day stuff for the girls--a pillowcase dress for Lil and a skirt for Jay.  I have sort of been challenged to not spend money until the end of May and I think having a deadline is making it a little easier for me so I'm trying to use fabric I already have and not buying any.  It will be a challenge for the kids' Easter clothes though.  I can come up with something for the girls, Seth only wants to wear a suit and tie every week anyway, but Jayden needs shoes and Luke needs something.  It will be interesting.  I hope I can do it.  

Wendy, I love the NF pictures!  It's gorgeous!  Linnette, great job on the Big Give outfit!  I'm sorry your headache is back today, just for today I can almost say "I feel your pain"  

Michelle sorry about the hard times!  Hopefully your trip will be a nice break.

Misty,    can you come to Bunko Thursday?

Cathy, cute snow pics!  Our snow is supposed to come later in the week.


----------



## visitingapril09

I have a whole bunch of photos to share!!! 

First, this is my DD14's first attempt at applique. She did great!





Two pairs of Pj's I made for my son for our upcoming Disneyland trip. I HATE the quality of the fabric with Cars and Buzz Lightyear on. I bought it from ebay and it turned out to be c****y quality but I wanted to use it. It is ok for pjs.











A pirate Mickey outfit for Andrew. On the back it says Mickey's first mate. The front is a Pirate head Mickey.






I made a top for my DD out of that great gathered fabric you can buy. We added some straps and, 20 minutes later, a shirt!






My first ever Crayon Roll Ups. These are for a Big Give.






Three piece set for Jake's Big Give. It is a T shirt with a pirate Mickey, shorts and a vest. 











This is for Hannah, Jake's sister, for their Big Give. I hope she likes it.


----------



## spongemommie05

minnie2 said:


> Very cool!  Not sure if I could get all the way there but it was sure cool checking everything out on line!
> I am almost done with book 2 ad while I think Edward is very cool and I would like him as a friend but as a boyfriend he is kind of obsessive and it freaks me out!   Jacob is great in this book! I really like him a lot!  Though watching some trailers on youtube for the movie I might end up liking Edward in the movie but I don't know!
> I want a friend like Alice!  She is great!!!!!!
> 
> Ok I seriously need my mind out of the gutter after reading your post!  LOL
> 
> Those are GREAT!  I love Carlilse and Esme!  I can't wait to see what you make for them!
> Ok if you like vampires have to read the Southern Vampire series by Charlene Harris?  MUCh more adult then Twilght MUCH more but I   Eric from those books!  The tall viking Vampire!


I know i have heard so much about those books they are on my list for when hubby gets a job I have to have my own copy because i have been told i am rough on books 



danicaw said:


> I have had a hard time keeping up with you guys this weekend.
> Tons of great stuff. And I love all the snow pics!
> 
> I finally got things organized and can post some of the things I got at sew expo.....
> 
> the fabric I came home with....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown is for the castle tote bag...I thought it could pass for a stone wall
> Red is for the outside of my laptop sleeve (my laptop is red ) and the print that looks like a keyboard is for the inside of hubby's laptop sleeve - he said it wanted it all black, inside and out and I just can't do that  so I thought this was fun... when I showed it to him he laughed and said "yeah, ok".
> 
> the patterns I bought....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fat quarters etc.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little hands are DD2, she just can't keep her hands off this stuff
> I have always thought about buying a charm pack and never had so this year I went for it. The price was good and I thought the colors would be fun for DD this spring. And the fat quarter bundle is from a place in CA called pincushion boutique. They have the greatest fat quarter bundles ("Sweet treats" they call them), wonderful colors put together. Last year I bought a bundle and almost couldn't bring myself to use it cause it looked so nice all packaged up.... this brown and teal set I plan to use some of for the debut purse from YCMT.
> 
> I also picked up a few hot fix motifs, but I didn't take pictures of..... my favorite looks like the Dairy Queen logo, but says Drama Queen  for some reason it just cracks me up.
> 
> We finally have dates set for a LATE Christmas with my Dad and Step mom so now I need to get sewing! the kids want to give them chef's hats. Then I can get started on the laptop sleeves and try out the the carlac peasant top pattern - I finally bought it  .


Wow that is some great stuff you got  Can't wait to see the finished project..



mrsmiller said:


> I got up today with a headache, unable to read much , but loving pictures posted specially the snow ones, the kids got the day off today and I could not believed it as it was not that bad, but the  school chancellor wanted to use the snow day allowance for the kids
> 
> 
> this picture was taken at 11:30 am (no business open )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sewing for Jake's give
> 
> shorts ( I made the long ones)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t shirt and shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


sorry about your headache the Big Give outfits are awesome 



MouseTriper said:


> Here is what I came up with for "Little Warrior's" Big Give.  I sure hope Marenna likes it.  Does it look okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had made some of these for my DD for our last trip to WDW.  Here she is "dancing in the streets" after watching the Block Party at MGM...hahaha.


Cute !!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Heather  and Theresa - so glad Granny is feeling better!!! Whew!!!
> 
> Cathy - cute family in the snow -how much did you get?
> 
> Linette- I sure hope you feel better -I dont like it when you have your headaches!!
> 
> Mousetripper - LOVE the outfit!!! So cute!!
> 
> Well, after a day of walking around in the COLD but seeing some really cool stuff - DH is exhausted - he was looking at the falls all lit up and  the next thing I know...he is zonked!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here I am so everybody post stuff!!! lol!!
> 
> Here are a few pics from our wonderful day -
> We went down this elevator to UNDER THE FALLS!!!!! Here they are up close and personal -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the summer, you can get closer - but right now this view was frozen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THese are the horseshoe falls -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now the bottom is all frozen and frosty - in the olden days people used to walk across this!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standing on the rim -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe view and sound is AMAZING!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its so cold the mist freezes to everything! But makes cool rainbows!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Back home tomorrow - we are leaving here early cause we think we will have to shovel out when we get home!!


Gorgeous !!!!! have a safe trip home


----------



## spongemommie05

Twins+2more said:


> hi friends.
> 
> Sorry Im not on here like I used to be, but my oldest has been going thru some "things" lately.  Its super frusterating and trying.  I swear I sometimes don't know what im doing wrong, and others know that its just a "thing"
> we are going thru.  It is sometimes soo hard to keep faith that god would do all this to my daughter...know what I mean.   But just imagine how it would be if she was with birth mom, and we would not have got her at an early age.  And my twins are not doing so well in kindergarten.  We are trying to get them tested, and on an IEP.  We've been so busy.
> 
> I have not sewed anything in AGES, but Ive been watching all of you push things out at lightning speed.  Love some of the new "creations"  you all rock.
> 
> Cathy, I love your snow man.  It looks like frosty melted...LOL.  Your daughters are really growing.
> 
> Linnette, your ruffles look great on the pink dresss, and bless your sould for doing someones wedding dress.  I do hope you had the courage and smarts to say no to the mother dress and invites.  You do so much for others, god bless you.
> 
> anyhow, look ... we only have 2 months till our vacation.  The first ever disney vacation for all of us.  Im going to try to get some customs done for the girls, but if you see me at disney world, and my girls have on street clothes please don't spear me...LOL.  We just paid for our flights with income tax.  WOO HOO.  now we just have to pull together food money, and the easter bunny is bringing the girls disney dollars to spend in the "world".   Im getting excited....
> 
> i've talked enough I think.  YOu all have a good week.


 No one is gonna spear ya for not having custom outfits  If aything it will be a round of huge hugs  Sorry about all the struggling right now i was also having a hard time with my oldest child but he is taken care of now  Hugs for you and have fun on your trip 



lynnanddbyz said:


> I can't believe I have never found this thread.  I am always on the budget Board and don't look around other then that thread.  I am excited to find a group of sewers. I am doing a happy dance.    All of your creations have been inspiring me.  I can't wait to continue to see your wonderful items.  I will have to take pictures of some of mine and post them.
> Lynn


welcome ! we would love to see pictures !!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Eric is HOT in True Blood, They did a good job casting!  I have the books on hold from the library.


I never saw that BUT i want too.



jham said:


> I love it Beth!  And HOW did you get Minnie's eyes so perfectly oval?
> 
> 
> 
> Geez Steph!  Stop breakin' stuff!  Um, you DO have a job!
> 
> I have been soooo sick with the strep throat that will not die, but today I was down to just a severe headache, so I got to sew!    (I'm so glad they put that banana back where it belongs!)  I made St. Patrick's Day stuff for the girls--a pillowcase dress for Lil and a skirt for Jay.  I have sort of been challenged to not spend money until the end of May and I think having a deadline is making it a little easier for me so I'm trying to use fabric I already have and not buying any.  It will be a challenge for the kids' Easter clothes though.  I can come up with something for the girls, Seth only wants to wear a suit and tie every week anyway, but Jayden needs shoes and Luke needs something.  It will be interesting.  I hope I can do it.
> 
> Wendy, I love the NF pictures!  It's gorgeous!  Linnette, great job on the Big Give outfit!  I'm sorry your headache is back today, just for today I can almost say "I feel your pain"
> 
> Michelle sorry about the hard times!  Hopefully your trip will be a nice break.
> 
> Misty,    can you come to Bunko Thursday?
> 
> Cathy, cute snow pics!  Our snow is supposed to come later in the week.


Good luck with that If you feel like you are gonna slip call me and i will be there to stop ya ..... My car is Registered NOW  
No More snow !!!! I want spring .. 

My kids are off track again for 2 weeks and i am gonna go crazy not only is DH invading my space now i have 5 kids  
I have a feeling that when it is time for me to go off to school i will be running out the door 

I need to get started on sewing the kiddos there St patty's outfits I usually have the hardest time with this holiday since my grandma died on that day and i was there ... i was talking to her and i turned around to see if my mom was back from the vending machine and she was gone ... I was about 11 -12 yrs old ... 
But since we have some Irish in our family History my kids are insisting we celebrate ... 

I really want to get on the big gives once Lonnie gets a job again..
I have been reading alot of the stories behind the families and it has touched my heart strings If i had the money now i would be on board!


----------



## spongemommie05

visitingapril09 said:


> I have a whole bunch of photos to share!!!
> 
> First, this is my DD14's first attempt at applique. She did great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two pairs of Pj's I made for my son for our upcoming Disneyland trip. I HATE the quality of the fabric with Cars and Buzz Lightyear on. I bought it from ebay and it turned out to be c****y quality but I wanted to use it. It is ok for pjs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pirate Mickey outfit for Andrew. On the back it says Mickey's first mate. The front is a Pirate head Mickey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a top for my DD out of that great gathered fabric you can buy. We added some straps and, 20 minutes later, a shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first ever Crayon Roll Ups. These are for a Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three piece set for Jake's Big Give. It is a T shirt with a pirate Mickey, shorts and a vest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for Hannah, Jake's sister, for their Big Give. I hope she likes it.


 Love all the stuff ! i think your Pj's look comfy 
and your daughters shirt is way awesome i am gonna have to case that ...
Great job on the applique that is alot better than my 1st one ...


----------



## MouseTriper

jham said:


> I love it Beth!  And HOW did you get Minnie's eyes so perfectly oval?


 Hehe, thank you so much Jeanne.  This was actually the 1st applique I ever did on my new embroidery machine.  



visitingapril09 said:


> I have a whole bunch of photos to share!!!
> 
> First, this is my DD14's first attempt at applique. She did great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two pairs of Pj's I made for my son for our upcoming Disneyland trip. I HATE the quality of the fabric with Cars and Buzz Lightyear on. I bought it from ebay and it turned out to be c****y quality but I wanted to use it. It is ok for pjs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pirate Mickey outfit for Andrew. On the back it says Mickey's first mate. The front is a Pirate head Mickey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a top for my DD out of that great gathered fabric you can buy. We added some straps and, 20 minutes later, a shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first ever Crayon Roll Ups. These are for a Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three piece set for Jake's Big Give. It is a T shirt with a pirate Mickey, shorts and a vest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for Hannah, Jake's sister, for their Big Give. I hope she likes it.


WOW, you have been busy!! Everything looks wonderful.  Your DD did a great job on her applique too!!!  



spongemommie05 said:


> Cute !!


 Thanks!!!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

minnie2 said:


> The hat I made my nephew whose 2.  Nik put it on and it was a bit small but you can still see it


Cute hat! I need to make my DD a hat. She doesn't have any!  



jeniamt said:


> Thanks, Yes she is 2 but will be 3 in a week.  You are lucky, my nine year old , Gillian, will wear anything I hand her and still likes me to pick out her clothes each morning.  Not Evelyn (DD2), she is a complete pain about clothes and insists on choosing her clothes.  But once she put the birthday dress on I couldn't get it off her!


Awww.. I guess my little girl just isn't a Miss Independent! I wouldn't want to take off such a cute outfit either. Well I guess I couldn't get away with cupcake outfits anymore.  



jeniamt said:


> oh please post pics of the aprons, I would love to see them.  I've read all the books but can't claim to be obsessed.  I have to admit I'm team Jacob.  I don't want my man to feel hard and cold.  My SIL is a feak about the books and movie.  She is Team Edward and says the books saved her marriage!


 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Well my luck keeps getting better.  DS school called at 11 am and said he has been sick all day and is now sleeping, come get him.  So I have him home.  He doesn't have a fever or even looks sick.  I don't have a clue, other than we have had a bit of a cold the past week.  I am sure hoping he is up to flying tomorrow.  I am going to give him Tylenol and pray whatever it is goes away so he will feel more like himself.  Poor little guy.
> 
> I was reading in the SN section, posts by a person named Berries.  She was so scared and nervous.  I contacted her and today have been searching the Disigners to get shirts made for her and her SN DD.  I have the designs but we are having a problem getting the shirts.  I am going to bring the transfers printed out to Disney and try to go shopping for shirts in Orlando before meeting this family.  It is like a little give.
> 
> As you all know, I didn't have my departure date correct so I am still cleaning.  I did buy black fabric and will make DS shorts this evening.
> 
> Thank you, Crystal, Linnette, Minnie2, Wendy, and all my friends for your support this past week and a half.  The project was finished late last evening and the meeting is Thursday.  I won't be attending because I will be in Disney.


Sorry that you are stressed! How sweet of you to do a mini-give. Hope you have a great trip!




mrsmiller said:


> I got up today with a headache, unable to read much , but loving pictures posted specially the snow ones, the kids got the day off today and I could not believed it as it was not that bad, but the  school chancellor wanted to use the snow day allowance for the kids
> 
> 
> My stepson was home today and wants me now to make him shorts for the summer!!!!! He thought they looked pretty funky....coming from a 21yrs old guy that only wears "brand" name I felt really good
> 
> April, Your trip is almost here     hope you have fun and enjoy  it (you really deserve it!!! )
> 
> 
> Linnette


I am kinda jealous of your snow. It has been cold here, but we didn't get snow. My DD hasn't seen snow yet.
That is really flattering about your stepson. Wow!



HeatherSue said:


> My grandma is fine!
> 
> !


 



MouseTriper said:


> Here is what I came up with for "Little Warrior's" Big Give.  I sure hope Marenna likes it.  Does it look okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had made some of these for my DD for our last trip to WDW.  Here she is "dancing in the streets" after watching the Block Party at MGM...hahaha.


Cute big give outfit. Really like the capris/pants. Love the picture of your DD. What a cute pose!



billwendy said:


> Well, after a day of walking around in the COLD but seeing some really cool stuff - DH is exhausted - he was looking at the falls all lit up and  the next thing I know...he is zonked!!
> 
> Well, Back home tomorrow - we are leaving here early cause we think we will have to shovel out when we get home!!


Loving all of your beautiful photos! I want to go there now!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Okay, so you Kathryn's out there- no offense intended of course. I think I like Katherine, but we are still up in the air on what we will choose for a last name. Our last name also starts with K- not sure I love the double illiteration though... initials would be K.K.


I love Kathryn. I always thought that Katherine looks like Kather rine... if that makes any sense. You are going to choose a different last name for the baby? I've never heard of that. I was just wondering. Excuse my ignorance please!  



lynnanddbyz said:


> I can't believe I have never found this thread.  I am always on the budget Board and don't look around other then that thread.  I am excited to find a group of sewers. I am doing a happy dance. All of your creations have been inspiring me.  I can't wait to continue to see your wonderful items.  I will have to take pictures of some of mine and post them.
> Lynn






Stephres said:


> Well, guess what died today? My dryer! Argh! So we just spent 2 hours in Sears and I will have a new washer and dryer delivered Friday. Tom told me I have to get a job.


Oooooh.. I have been waiting for mine to break so we can get a new one.  I have to put it on spin several times sometimes to get it to spin. 



visitingapril09 said:


> I have a whole bunch of photos to share!!!
> 
> First, this is my DD14's first attempt at applique. She did great!


Cute stuff! I especially love the top your DD made and the top you made for her.


----------



## PrincessKell

Hi! Wow, go away from the boards for a day and there are like five pages! I love all the new outfits posted.   The big give outfits are so sweet. Love the Wish shirts! 

Tom, love those little dresses, and hats! Oh I love the bright colors to them. 

Those NF pictures are sooo AWESOME! I so wish to visit there someday. 

Tomorrow, I am gonna start on the crayon roll ups for the one of the big gives. I'm excited.  I am also going to work on my room mates daughter's St. Patty's day outfit. 

OOOH side note, I had another date. It was lunch date yesterday with the same guy as the other weekend. He is super nice. He even said he would go to the fabric store with me today (much later.. haha since its nearly 1am now.) to look for peach swirl fabric for Georgia's Dr. Seuss outfit to match that shirt. What a guy, huh?! hahaha


----------



## Stephres

lynnanddbyz said:


> I can't believe I have never found this thread.  I am always on the budget Board and don't look around other then that thread.  I am excited to find a group of sewers. I am doing a happy dance.    All of your creations have been inspiring me.  I can't wait to continue to see your wonderful items.  I will have to take pictures of some of mine and post them.
> Lynn



Welcome! Can't wait to see your pictures.



HeatherSue said:


> Did you buy the Electrolux washer and dryer that will wash and dry a load of clothes in 36 minutes??????



Um, no!  We got Kenmores because they are always rated highest on consumer reports! They are not coming until Friday though.



jham said:


> Geez Steph!  Stop breakin' stuff!  Um, you DO have a job!



I know, but I am not working much. I wanted to work 2-3 times a week, but they are only calling me 2-3 times a month! Someone called me from the Y yesterday about a temporary job, so keep your fingers crossed!

Poor Jeanne! Maybe you need more or different antibiotics; you are supposed to feel much much better after taking them, not worse!



visitingapril09 said:


>



I am so impressed with your daughter's applique! It is awesome! Your big give stuff is great too; thank you for posting all the pictures.



spongemommie05 said:


> I need to get started on sewing the kiddos there St patty's outfits I usually have the hardest time with this holiday since my grandma died on that day and i was there ... i was talking to her and i turned around to see if my mom was back from the vending machine and she was gone ... I was about 11 -12 yrs old ...
> But since we have some Irish in our family History my kids are insisting we celebrate ...



Wow, what a hard time for you.  



PrincessKell said:


> OOOH side note, I had another date. It was lunch date yesterday with the same guy as the other weekend. He is super nice. He even said he would go to the fabric store with me today (much later.. haha since its nearly 1am now.) to look for peach swirl fabric for Georgia's Dr. Seuss outfit to match that shirt. What a guy, huh?! hahaha



Awesome!  And a guy who will go to the fabric store has got to be smitten!


----------



## minnie2

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Procrastination- that is my middle name! I have the pattern pieces traced and cut out, just have to cut out the fabric now. But it takes me forever to do anything these days.
> 
> We got a ton of snow, I dont know how much- a foot I would guess, maybe slightly less. But too much in my opinion. Can't wait til in melts. Im counting the days til daylight savings!!!
> 
> Okay, so you Kathryn's out there- no offense intended of course. I think I like Katherine, but we are still up in the air on what we will choose for a last name. Our last name also starts with K- not sure I love the double illiteration though... initials would be K.K.
> 
> I had a terrifying visit with the 3rd Doc in the practice I have been going to and have decided to switch back to my midwives, I wont go in to all the details but her philosophies on a lot of things do not jive with mine. Now I have to make the call to get my records and then switch them over.
> 
> Only 12 weeks left. My mobility is somewhat limited due to the pain, but not as bad as last time- lets pray it stays that way!
> 
> Okay- Im off to work on that dress!


I hear you about the cold!
Sorry about the rough visit with the dr.  In a few short weeks you will be holding your new little one and all will be good in the world!


lynnanddbyz said:


> I can't believe I have never found this thread.  I am always on the budget Board and don't look around other then that thread.  I am excited to find a group of sewers. I am doing a happy dance.    All of your creations have been inspiring me.  I can't wait to continue to see your wonderful items.  I will have to take pictures of some of mine and post them.
> Lynn


WELCOME!!!


Tykatmadismomma said:


> Eric is HOT in True Blood, They did a good job casting!  I have the books on hold from the library.


Oh yeah they did!  I love my viking!  



jham said:


> I
> I have been soooo sick with the strep throat that will not die, but today I was down to just a severe headache, so I got to sew!    (I'm so glad they put that banana back where it belongs!)  I made St. Patrick's Day stuff for the girls--a pillowcase dress for Lil and a skirt for Jay.  I have sort of been challenged to not spend money until the end of May and I think having a deadline is making it a little easier for me so I'm trying to use fabric I already have and not buying any.  It will be a challenge for the kids' Easter clothes though.  I can come up with something for the girls, Seth only wants to wear a suit and tie every week anyway, but Jayden needs shoes and Luke needs something.  It will be interesting.  I hope I can do it.


Feel better!



visitingapril09 said:


> I have a whole bunch of photos to share!!!
> 
> First, this is my DD14's first attempt at applique. She did great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two pairs of Pj's I made for my son for our upcoming Disneyland trip. I HATE the quality of the fabric with Cars and Buzz Lightyear on. I bought it from ebay and it turned out to be c****y quality but I wanted to use it. It is ok for pjs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pirate Mickey outfit for Andrew. On the back it says Mickey's first mate. The front is a Pirate head Mickey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a top for my DD out of that great gathered fabric you can buy. We added some straps and, 20 minutes later, a shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first ever Crayon Roll Ups. These are for a Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three piece set for Jake's Big Give. It is a T shirt with a pirate Mickey, shorts and a vest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for Hannah, Jake's sister, for their Big Give. I hope she likes it.


Your DD did a great job!  I have that Mickey fabric I think I am going to ake ds a bucket hat with it since I only have a small amount!  
 I also have one of the coordinating fabrics of your ds shorts!  I think it is so cute!  I was torn on using it for him because I thought maybe it is to young but seeing how cute it is on your ds I am now going to use it!  Thanks!  

Everything else is adorable!  


spongemommie05 said:


> I know i have heard so much about those books they are on my list for when hubby gets a job I have to have my own copy because i have been told i am rough on books


:et me know wen you start them!  I wonder if you will be in Bill's, Camp, Eric's camp or Quin's!  



PrincessKell said:


> Hi! Wow, go away from the boards for a day and there are like five pages! I love all the new outfits posted.   The big give outfits are so sweet. Love the Wish shirts!
> 
> Tom, love those little dresses, and hats! Oh I love the bright colors to them.
> 
> Those NF pictures are sooo AWESOME! I so wish to visit there someday.
> 
> Tomorrow, I am gonna start on the crayon roll ups for the one of the big gives. I'm excited.  I am also going to work on my room mates daughter's St. Patty's day outfit.
> 
> OOOH side note, I had another date. It was lunch date yesterday with the same guy as the other weekend. He is super nice. He even said he would go to the fabric store with me today (much later.. haha since its nearly 1am now.) to look for peach swirl fabric for Georgia's Dr. Seuss outfit to match that shirt. What a guy, huh?! hahaha


That is a good man if he is willing to go to a fabric store with you!  


Wendy what fabulous pictures!  Thanks for the mini TR!  You ad your DH are so stinking cute!  

George has his DRs appointment this after noon so I hopefully will know more later!


----------



## Haganfam5

*Wendy-*  Hope you are having a safe trip home. I Love the pictures you posted!  You and your husband look so happy and it is just beautiful there. I especially love the ICE covering everything!!!  What a nice trip to take on a weekend. Oh, and my package came in the mail yesterday! Thank you sooo much! 

Okay, here is one of my latest.....I don't know why I thought I had some time before the Dr. Seuss birthday  . My fabric that I ordered hasn't come yet anyway so I did not make anything. We had a snow day yesterday and last night I look in my daughter's bookbag and there was a note saying that they were going to celebrate on Monday (which would be today because of the snow day).  So, I had to whip something up.....

Time to teach myself how to applique!  I had no idea what I was doing, I had never done this before and it was my only option......here is what I came up with:





She looks mad, but she's not. She is just posing.  It's her model attitude!







So, it didn't turn out too bad for a first try.  I have no idea if I did it correctly but whatever I did, it seemed to work for me! I made this in about an hour before I went to bed.


----------



## Disney 4 Me

HeatherSue said:


> My grandma is fine!
> 
> She was nauseus and then her heart rate went way up (according to my mom). So, we thought we should take her in.  Her heartrate was fine while we were there.  They did all sorts of tests and x-rays and decided that she just has a virus.



I thought I posted this last night, but I don't see it. Maybe I'm getting too old. At any rate, it bears repeating. 

Yeah, Grandma!


----------



## snubie

Haganfam5 said:


>



Very cute.  You should be proud.


----------



## PrincessKell

Haganfam5 said:


> *Wendy-*  Hope you are having a safe trip home. I Love the pictures you posted!  You and your husband look so happy and it is just beautiful there. I especially love the ICE covering everything!!!  What a nice trip to take on a weekend. Oh, and my package came in the mail yesterday! Thank you sooo much!
> 
> Okay, here is one of my latest.....I don't know why I thought I had some time before the Dr. Seuss birthday  . My fabric that I ordered hasn't come yet anyway so I did not make anything. We had a snow day yesterday and last night I look in my daughter's bookbag and there was a note saying that they were going to celebrate on Monday (which would be today because of the snow day).  So, I had to whip something up.....
> 
> Time to teach myself how to applique!  I had no idea what I was doing, I had never done this before and it was my only option......here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks mad, but she's not. She is just posing.  It's her model attitude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it didn't turn out too bad for a first try.  I have no idea if I did it correctly but whatever I did, it seemed to work for me! I made this in about an hour before I went to bed.



I love it. that is so cute! You did a great job for an hour and your first try. haha Im too chicken to do an applique so I am rushing to look for fabric to match the shirt my mom got her. Luckily, they are celebrating on friday...I have some time. My mom even express shipped the shirt. She said the shipping was more than the shirt. hahaha  I wish I had the talent to do applique, I would love to do the "Dr. Seuss" colors and theme... but I would have had to applique. One of these days... But non the less, yours is Greatness! Good job mommy! She looks very model, and those shoes! Love them!!


----------



## karebear1

billwendy said:


> Standing on the rim -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe view and sound is AMAZING!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its so cold the mist freezes to everything! But makes cool rainbows!!




These pictures are really beautiful BUT.....
Are you crazy woman!?!?!?!?!  It's freezing out there!!    




Twins+2more said:


> hi friends.
> 
> Sorry Im not on here like I used to be, but my oldest has been going thru some "things" lately.  Its super frusterating and trying.  I swear I sometimes don't know what im doing wrong, and others know that its just a "thing"
> we are going thru.  It is sometimes soo hard to keep faith that god would do all this to my daughter...know what I mean.   But just imagine how it would be if she was with birth mom, and we would not have got her at an early age.  And my twins are not doing so well in kindergarten.  We are trying to get them tested, and on an IEP.  We've been so busy.



HANG  IN THERE GIRLIE! It'll all come to an end sooner or later. in the meantime, don't  be a stranger- you're among friends here!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Okay, so you Kathryn's out there- no offense intended of course. I think I like Katherine, but we are still up in the air on what we will choose for a last name. Our last name also starts with K- not sure I love the double illiteration though... initials would be K.K.



My daughters name is kathryn (we call her Katie), and our last name begins with a K as well. We actually have nicknamed her KK. KK is alright as long as her middle name doesn't begin with a K... IF it did.... then you might probably would have  apretty serious problem!  



lynnanddbyz said:


> I can't believe I have never found this thread.  I am always on the budget Board and don't look around other then that thread.  I am excited to find a group of sewers. I am doing a happy dance.    All of your creations have been inspiring me.  I can't wait to continue to see your wonderful items.  I will have to take pictures of some of mine and post them.
> Lynn



WELCOME!



jham said:


> I have been soooo sick with the strep throat that will not die, but today I was down to just a severe headache, so I got to sew!    (I'm so glad they put that banana back where it belongs!)




Glad to hear you're feeling better, but really jhammers..... get the whole body better- ok??


----------



## Haganfam5

Thank you!! Thank you!!! Thanks for the compliments on my 
Seuss applique. 

Yes, my daughter is a shoe fanatic!  She has quite a collection.  She wears heals everyday and she looks so cute in them. Just don't go shoe shopping with her, she wants every pair she sees, and every pair fit her little skinny feet perfectly.


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

minnie2 said:


> The hat I made my nephew whose 2.  Nik put it on and it was a bit small but you can still see it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I showed these awhile ago nut here is everything together


I think those turned out adorable.


twob4him said:


> Warning...too many DD's....
> 
> The next morning (that would be this morning!) they built their first snowman...or attempted...it didnt pack at all. The snowman kit has been waiting for snow for three years!
> 
> My cute family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as an aside, my DD10 has worked all weekend making up a board game to go with her latest book, Peter and the Starcatchers. Here it is in different stages of doneness. Still gotta print out and laminate the question cards. She actually did the whole thing by herself. She planned it all out and painted everything all by herself. Can you tell I am so proud of her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK everyone...have a great day...I am off to sew (without my ruffler)


I love your snow pictures.  Our snow was very wet.  It is almost gone now except for the Snowmen.  Almost every house in our neighborhood has a snow man.  Your DD's game looks really neat!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Well my luck keeps getting better.  DS school called at 11 am and said he has been sick all day and is now sleeping, come get him.  So I have him home.  He doesn't have a fever or even looks sick.  I don't have a clue, other than we have had a bit of a cold the past week.  I am sure hoping he is up to flying tomorrow.  I am going to give him Tylenol and pray whatever it is goes away so he will feel more like himself.  Poor little guy.
> 
> I was reading in the SN section, posts by a person named Berries.  She was so scared and nervous.  I contacted her and today have been searching the Disigners to get shirts made for her and her SN DD.  I have the designs but we are having a problem getting the shirts.  I am going to bring the transfers printed out to Disney and try to go shopping for shirts in Orlando before meeting this family.  It is like a little give.
> 
> As you all know, I didn't have my departure date correct so I am still cleaning.  I did buy black fabric and will make DS shorts this evening.
> 
> Thank you, Crystal, Linnette, Minnie2, Wendy, and all my friends for your support this past week and a half.  The project was finished late last evening and the meeting is Thursday.  I won't be attending because I will be in Disney.


Have fun on your trip!  I hope your DS is feeling better.


danicaw said:


> I have had a hard time keeping up with you guys this weekend.
> Tons of great stuff. And I love all the snow pics!
> 
> I finally got things organized and can post some of the things I got at sew expo.....
> 
> the fabric I came home with....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brown is for the castle tote bag...I thought it could pass for a stone wall
> Red is for the outside of my laptop sleeve (my laptop is red ) and the print that looks like a keyboard is for the inside of hubby's laptop sleeve - he said it wanted it all black, inside and out and I just can't do that so I thought this was fun... when I showed it to him he laughed and said "yeah, ok".
> 
> the patterns I bought....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pillow pattern I almost bought last year but talked myself out of, and wished I hadn't so it was the first thing I bought this year
> And the apron I have been thinking about for a while now, but could only find it online. One of the girls in the booth was wearing one she had made and I got to look at it and decided to go for it.
> 
> fat quarters etc.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little hands are DD2, she just can't keep her hands off this stuff
> I have always thought about buying a charm pack and never had so this year I went for it. The price was good and I thought the colors would be fun for DD this spring. And the fat quarter bundle is from a place in CA called pincushion boutique. They have the greatest fat quarter bundles ("Sweet treats" they call them), wonderful colors put together. Last year I bought a bundle and almost couldn't bring myself to use it cause it looked so nice all packaged up.... this brown and teal set I plan to use some of for the debut purse from YCMT.
> 
> I also picked up a few hot fix motifs, but I didn't take pictures of..... my favorite looks like the Dairy Queen logo, but says Drama Queen  for some reason it just cracks me up.
> 
> We finally have dates set for a LATE Christmas with my Dad and Step mom so now I need to get sewing! the kids want to give them chef's hats. Then I can get started on the laptop sleeves and try out the the carlac peasant top pattern - I finally bought it  .


You got some really nice stuff!  Have fun with it.


cali_crafter said:


> MouseTriper said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine asked me to make some "Elmo" pants for her son's 2nd birthday and this is what I came up with.  I made the Elmo's out of some really cool fuzzy red material that totally sheds all over the place when cut. Haha.  It makes for a very cool looking Elmo though.  To make the pants kinda funky and different, I made a big Elmo and appliqued it to the "butt" of the pants.. There is also a smaller Elmo on the right leg in front.  My friend loved them but not as much as her son did...hahaha.
> 
> Here is her little guy and yes, she gave me permission to share his pictures!!
> 
> 
> 
> First post here, can't resist a crafting thread and .. so funny I see this photo, we have the same internet friend, I have sewn some items for her too.  Baby slings..
> 
> I'm going to keep browsing for ideas to make disney outfits for my girls.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!!! Please post some pictures of the Slings!
> 
> 
> mrsmiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got up today with a headache, unable to read much , but loving pictures posted specially the snow ones, the kids got the day off today and I could not believed it as it was not that bad, but the  school chancellor wanted to use the snow day allowance for the kids
> 
> 
> this picture was taken at 11:30 am (no business open )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sewing for Jake's give
> t shirt and shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My stepson was home today and wants me now to make him shorts for the summer!!!!! He thought they looked pretty funky....coming from a 21yrs old guy that only wears "brand" name I felt really good.
> 
> Linnette
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope your headache is better.  Your snow picture is really cool!  NYC canceled school!!! Our School District didn't cancel and DH was mad.  There was a lot of Ice on the roads yesterday morning.  Your big give outfit is really cool I know he will love it.
> 
> 
> MouseTriper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I came up with for "Little Warrior's" Big Give.  I sure hope Marenna likes it.  Does it look okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THose are really cute!  I love the shorts and the Minnie applique is really cute she turned out really well!
> 
> 
> billwendy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Well, after a day of walking around in the COLD but seeing some really cool stuff - DH is exhausted - he was looking at the falls all lit up and  the next thing I know...he is zonked!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here I am so everybody post stuff!!! lol!!
> 
> Here are a few pics from our wonderful day -
> We went down this elevator to UNDER THE FALLS!!!!! Here they are up close and personal -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the summer, you can get closer - but right now this view was frozen!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THese are the horseshoe falls -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now the bottom is all frozen and frosty - in the olden days people used to walk across this!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standing on the rim -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THe view and sound is AMAZING!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its so cold the mist freezes to everything! But makes cool rainbows!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I tell ya that on Friday  night when packing, DH took my coat OUT of the car!!!???? Yep, no coat when we got to NY!!! So, we had to find a walmart and get me a jacket (of course no one has coats left - I could have gotten a swim suit though!!) but at least it was lined!!
> 
> Well, Back home tomorrow - we are leaving here early cause we think we will have to shovel out when we get home!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love your pictures!! Thank you for posting them.
> 
> My post was so big it had 54 images !! So I am sorry if I deleted a picture from your post.  I didn't want to start over again.
Click to expand...


----------



## tricia

lynnanddbyz said:


> I can't believe I have never found this thread.  I am always on the budget Board and don't look around other then that thread.  I am excited to find a group of sewers. I am doing a happy dance.    All of your creations have been inspiring me.  I can't wait to continue to see your wonderful items.  I will have to take pictures of some of mine and post them.
> Lynn



Welcome, and please post pics soon.  



visitingapril09 said:


> I have a whole bunch of photos to share!!!
> 
> First, this is my DD14's first attempt at applique. She did great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two pairs of Pj's I made for my son for our upcoming Disneyland trip. I HATE the quality of the fabric with Cars and Buzz Lightyear on. I bought it from ebay and it turned out to be c****y quality but I wanted to use it. It is ok for pjs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pirate Mickey outfit for Andrew. On the back it says Mickey's first mate. The front is a Pirate head Mickey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a top for my DD out of that great gathered fabric you can buy. We added some straps and, 20 minutes later, a shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first ever Crayon Roll Ups. These are for a Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three piece set for Jake's Big Give. It is a T shirt with a pirate Mickey, shorts and a vest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for Hannah, Jake's sister, for their Big Give. I hope she likes it.



Tell your daughter great job on the applique.    

Too bad you got c****y material on ebay, but hey, the pyjamas still look cute.

Adorable outfit for Hannah, she will love it.



Haganfam5 said:


> *Wendy-*  Hope you are having a safe trip home. I Love the pictures you posted!  You and your husband look so happy and it is just beautiful there. I especially love the ICE covering everything!!!  What a nice trip to take on a weekend. Oh, and my package came in the mail yesterday! Thank you sooo much!
> 
> Okay, here is one of my latest.....I don't know why I thought I had some time before the Dr. Seuss birthday  . My fabric that I ordered hasn't come yet anyway so I did not make anything. We had a snow day yesterday and last night I look in my daughter's bookbag and there was a note saying that they were going to celebrate on Monday (which would be today because of the snow day).  So, I had to whip something up.....
> 
> Time to teach myself how to applique!  I had no idea what I was doing, I had never done this before and it was my only option......here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks mad, but she's not. She is just posing.  It's her model attitude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it didn't turn out too bad for a first try.  I have no idea if I did it correctly but whatever I did, it seemed to work for me! I made this in about an hour before I went to bed.



That is awesome.  What a great mommy, getting stuff done the night before like that.


----------



## Stephres

Haganfam5 said:


>



What a little cutie, but I have to admit I much prefer her smiling! I think you did a perfect job on that appliqué!

Well it's March finally so Megan wanted to wear her shamrock dress today. Too bad it's so cold (well cold for us anyway!). She loves the pocket and was already stuffing things in it to play with on the bus.


----------



## tricia

My sons' hockey association is hosting a big tournament and are looking for donations for the raffle table, so I decided I would make up some fleece hats and scarves in red and white (the colours of our assoc.)

I got them cut last night and one of them put together.  My DS11 walks by, puts it on and then tells me he is not taking it off.  Now DS7 wants one too.  I should have known better, now I have to cut out 2 more.  I did not get the scarves done yet but my boys never wear a scarf, so I am hoping they will not like them.  

Here are a couple of pics from this morning.  I took them outside so you guys can see what a real amount of snow looks like.













And just cause I can't leave Ty out.





All bundled up cause it was -28 celcius this morning.  That is about -19 for the americans.


----------



## Disney 4 Me

I need some help, please. My sister gave me her Brother 1034D serger. (Isn't she the BEST?!?!) Anyway, I took the presser foot thingy off to try the gathering foot. Now I can't find the presser foot anywhere. The ones I have for my regular sewing machines don't work. I can't find a foot to purchase, only the extra accessories. I checked online and at Joann's. There is a Super Joann's (or whatever the big stores are called) about 40 minutes from here. Do you think they would have one? Maybe I should tell my kids I'll pay whoever finds it $3. That's how we found my Aleah's DS.


----------



## tricia

Stephres said:


> What a little cutie, but I have to admit I much prefer her smiling! I think you did a perfect job on that appliqué!
> 
> Well it's March finally so Megan wanted to wear her shamrock dress today. Too bad it's so cold (well cold for us anyway!). She loves the pocket and was already stuffing things in it to play with on the bus.



Cute, she looks very happy to finally get to wear it.



Disney 4 Me said:


> I need some help, please. My sister gave me her Brother 1034D serger. (Isn't she the BEST?!?!) Anyway, I took the presser foot thingy off to try the gathering foot. Now I can't find the presser foot anywhere. The ones I have for my regular sewing machines don't work. I can't find a foot to purchase, only the extra accessories. I checked online and at Joann's. There is a Super Joann's (or whatever the big stores are called) about 40 minutes from here. Do you think they would have one? Maybe I should tell my kids I'll pay whoever finds it $3. That's how we found my Aleah's DS.



I'm no help with finding a new one, but I like the idea of paying whoever finds it.   

Funny thing happened to me the other day.  As I was taking my rings off at the end of the day I dropped my pinkie ring (very small, very fine)  I immediately froze, but I could not see it on the rug anywhere.  Then I though about watching it fall, and realized that it had bounced off the rug and into the cuff of my dress pants.  Weird.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

It is not the best fabric at all but I did get black and it is not thick.  I hope his whites don't show through but I did finish a pair of board shorts with the pirates at the bottom part.  I did black board shorts with dragons on the side and then a pair of plain black.

I got the Star Wars on transfer paper but no shirts.  I will get them on the way to airport.  I did a two shirts done for a SN child we are going to meet but her Mom's didn't come out well at all!  I still have to pack the carry on, but I am ready.  

I am off to Disney a day earlier than I thought and it is suppose to be in the high 80's the last few days!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

MinnieVanMom said:


> It is not the best fabric at all but I did get black and it is not thick.  I hope his whites don't show through but I did finish a pair of board shorts with the pirates at the bottom part.  I did black board shorts with dragons on the side and then a pair of plain black.
> 
> I got the Star Wars on transfer paper but no shirts.  I will get them on the way to airport.  I did a two shirts done for a SN child we are going to meet but her Mom's didn't come out well at all!  I still have to pack the carry on, but I am ready.
> 
> I am off to Disney a day earlier than I thought and it is suppose to be in the high 80's the last few days!



Have a great trip


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Our trip is only five months away, so I am goign to start sewing for the trip.  I am going to make some of Carla's pattern (simply sweet dress, stripwork jumper...) but not sure if I should make them in a size 5 or 6?  She measures about 23" around the chest.....do you think it will be too big if I make a size 6?  If only I knew how much she would grow in 5 months!   What do you think?


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

lynnanddbyz said:


> I can't believe I have never found this thread.  I am always on the budget Board and don't look around other then that thread.  I am excited to find a group of sewers. I am doing a happy dance.  All of your creations have been inspiring me.  I can't wait to continue to see your wonderful items.  I will have to take pictures of some of mine and post them.
> Lynn


 Be sure you post pictures of your stuff!


jham said:


> I have been soooo sick with the strep throat that will not die, but today I was down to just a severe headache, so I got to sew!  (I'm so glad they put that banana back where it belongs!)  I made St. Patrick's Day stuff for the girls--a pillowcase dress for Lil and a skirt for Jay.  I have sort of been challenged to not spend money until the end of May and I think having a deadline is making it a little easier for me so I'm trying to use fabric I already have and not buying any.  It will be a challenge for the kids' Easter clothes though.  I can come up with something for the girls, Seth only wants to wear a suit and tie every week anyway, but Jayden needs shoes and Luke needs something.  It will be interesting.  I hope I can do it.


I hope you are feeling better soon.  I would call the Dr. and tell him the antibiotic isn't working you should be feeling better.  Abby had strep in Kindergarten and she had to have a second round of antibiotics to get better.  She missed so much school that year!


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Procrastination- that is my middle name! I have the pattern pieces traced and cut out, just have to cut out the fabric now. But it takes me forever to do anything these days.
> 
> We got a ton of snow, I dont know how much- a foot I would guess, maybe slightly less. But too much in my opinion. Can't wait til in melts. Im counting the days til daylight savings!!!
> 
> Okay, so you Kathryn's out there- no offense intended of course. I think I like Katherine, but we are still up in the air on what we will choose for a last name. Our last name also starts with K- not sure I love the double illiteration though... initials would be K.K.
> 
> I had a terrifying visit with the 3rd Doc in the practice I have been going to and have decided to switch back to my midwives, I wont go in to all the details but her philosophies on a lot of things do not jive with mine. Now I have to make the call to get my records and then switch them over.
> 
> Only 12 weeks left. My mobility is somewhat limited due to the pain, but not as bad as last time- lets pray it stays that way!
> 
> Okay- Im off to work on that dress!


  I know what you mean about procrastination I have several things cut out but not sewn together.  I want to make myself a new purse but I can't decide which fabric to use.  
I like the name Kathryn it is my oldest friend's name.  Good luck picking a name.  If I had another girl I would name her Eleanor and call her Ella or Ellie. Sorry about the bad Doctor's visit.  Good Luck switching back to the midwives.  Only 12 weeks until you have that beautiful new baby!!!



HeatherSue said:


> It wasn't so bad!  I got to play on the computer in the waiting room while my mom watched the kids!
> 
> Aww...you guys are SO sweet!  I guess I should have let you all know that my grandma is a bit of a hypochondriac and she visits the emergency room every couple of weeks. But, it's usually my mom who takes her in.


I am glad to hear your Grandma is okay.  My SIL is a bit of a hypochondriac too but it is about her kids.  She takes them to the doctor at least one a week.



visitingapril09 said:


> I have a whole bunch of photos to share!!!
> 
> First, this is my DD14's first attempt at applique. She did great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two pairs of Pj's I made for my son for our upcoming Disneyland trip. I HATE the quality of the fabric with Cars and Buzz Lightyear on. I bought it from ebay and it turned out to be c****y quality but I wanted to use it. It is ok for pjs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pirate Mickey outfit for Andrew. On the back it says Mickey's first mate. The front is a Pirate head Mickey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a top for my DD out of that great gathered fabric you can buy. We added some straps and, 20 minutes later, a shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first ever Crayon Roll Ups. These are for a Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three piece set for Jake's Big Give. It is a T shirt with a pirate Mickey, shorts and a vest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for Hannah, Jake's sister, for their Big Give. I hope she likes it.


Wow you have been so busy!! Your DD did a great job on her applique it is so cute.  Good idea to use the C**** fabric for pajamas.  They look comfy and cool for Florida.  I love the fabrics you used for the Tinkerbell outfit.  The pirate Mickey outfit is really cute and it's funny your DS has two different slippers on! 


PrincessKell said:


> OOOH side note, I had another date. It was lunch date yesterday with the same guy as the other weekend. He is super nice. He even said he would go to the fabric store with me today (much later.. haha since its nearly 1am now.) to look for peach swirl fabric for Georgia's Dr. Seuss outfit to match that shirt. What a guy, huh?! hahaha


Sounds like a keeper!  


Haganfam5 said:


> *Wendy-*  Hope you are having a safe trip home. I Love the pictures you posted!  You and your husband look so happy and it is just beautiful there. I especially love the ICE covering everything!!!  What a nice trip to take on a weekend. Oh, and my package came in the mail yesterday! Thank you sooo much!
> 
> Okay, here is one of my latest.....I don't know why I thought I had some time before the Dr. Seuss birthday  . My fabric that I ordered hasn't come yet anyway so I did not make anything. We had a snow day yesterday and last night I look in my daughter's bookbag and there was a note saying that they were going to celebrate on Monday (which would be today because of the snow day).  So, I had to whip something up.....
> 
> Time to teach myself how to applique!  I had no idea what I was doing, I had never done this before and it was my only option......here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks mad, but she's not. She is just posing.  It's her model attitude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it didn't turn out too bad for a first try.  I have no idea if I did it correctly but whatever I did, it seemed to work for me! I made this in about an hour before I went to bed.


Great job on the applique.  March just kind of snuck up on me too!  Your DD is adorable.  I like her model face!  It reminds me of that movie ZooLander.


Stephres said:


> What a little cutie, but I have to admit I much prefer her smiling! I think you did a perfect job on that appliqué!
> 
> Well it's March finally so Megan wanted to wear her shamrock dress today. Too bad it's so cold (well cold for us anyway!). She loves the pocket and was already stuffing things in it to play with on the bus.


That dress is so cute!  I love it.


tricia said:


> My sons' hockey association is hosting a big tournament and are looking for donations for the raffle table, so I decided I would make up some fleece hats and scarves in red and white (the colours of our assoc.)
> 
> I got them cut last night and one of them put together.  My DS11 walks by, puts it on and then tells me he is not taking it off.  Now DS7 wants one too.  I should have known better, now I have to cut out 2 more.  I did not get the scarves done yet but my boys never wear a scarf, so I am hoping they will not like them.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics from this morning.  I took them outside so you guys can see what a real amount of snow looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just cause I can't leave Ty out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All bundled up cause it was -28 celcius this morning.  That is about -19 for the americans.


That is a lot of snow!!!! -19 sounds horrible I vaguely remember it getting that cold when I lived in Illinois.  Now I live in Georgia and 20 is cold enough for me.  I love the hats they are really cute.  Great idea 


Disney 4 Me said:


> I need some help, please. My sister gave me her Brother 1034D serger. (Isn't she the BEST?!?!) Anyway, I took the presser foot thingy off to try the gathering foot. Now I can't find the presser foot anywhere. The ones I have for my regular sewing machines don't work. I can't find a foot to purchase, only the extra accessories. I checked online and at Joann's. There is a Super Joann's (or whatever the big stores are called) about 40 minutes from here. Do you think they would have one? Maybe I should tell my kids I'll pay whoever finds it $3. That's how we found my Aleah's DS.


Well it sounds like a good reason to go to Super Joann to me! 


MinnieVanMom said:


> It is not the best fabric at all but I did get black and it is not thick.  I hope his whites don't show through but I did finish a pair of board shorts with the pirates at the bottom part.  I did black board shorts with dragons on the side and then a pair of plain black.
> 
> I got the Star Wars on transfer paper but no shirts.  I will get them on the way to airport.  I did a two shirts done for a SN child we are going to meet but her Mom's didn't come out well at all!  I still have to pack the carry on, but I am ready.
> 
> I am off to Disney a day earlier than I thought and it is suppose to be in the high 80's the last few days


I am sure the black fabric will be fine.  You don't want it too thick for Florida.
Have a great trip!!  Good Luck finding the shirts!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

MouseTriper said:


> Here is what I came up with for "Little Warrior's" Big Give.  I sure hope Marenna likes it.  Does it look okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had made some of these for my DD for our last trip to WDW.  Here she is "dancing in the streets" after watching the Block Party at MGM...hahaha.


Your little girl is so cute. I love the outfit. Too cute.



PrincessKell said:


> Hi! Wow, go away from the boards for a day and there are like five pages! I love all the new outfits posted.   The big give outfits are so sweet. Love the Wish shirts!
> 
> Tom, love those little dresses, and hats! Oh I love the bright colors to them.
> 
> Those NF pictures are sooo AWESOME! I so wish to visit there someday.
> 
> Tomorrow, I am gonna start on the crayon roll ups for the one of the big gives. I'm excited.  I am also going to work on my room mates daughter's St. Patty's day outfit.
> 
> OOOH side note, I had another date. It was lunch date yesterday with the same guy as the other weekend. He is super nice. He even said he would go to the fabric store with me today (much later.. haha since its nearly 1am now.) to look for peach swirl fabric for Georgia's Dr. Seuss outfit to match that shirt. What a guy, huh?! hahaha


Wow!! This guy must really like you! I can't even get DH to go fabric shopping with me.



Haganfam5 said:


> *Wendy-*  Hope you are having a safe trip home. I Love the pictures you posted!  You and your husband look so happy and it is just beautiful there. I especially love the ICE covering everything!!!  What a nice trip to take on a weekend. Oh, and my package came in the mail yesterday! Thank you sooo much!
> 
> Okay, here is one of my latest.....I don't know why I thought I had some time before the Dr. Seuss birthday  . My fabric that I ordered hasn't come yet anyway so I did not make anything. We had a snow day yesterday and last night I look in my daughter's bookbag and there was a note saying that they were going to celebrate on Monday (which would be today because of the snow day).  So, I had to whip something up.....
> 
> Time to teach myself how to applique!  I had no idea what I was doing, I had never done this before and it was my only option......here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks mad, but she's not. She is just posing.  It's her model attitude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it didn't turn out too bad for a first try.  I have no idea if I did it correctly but whatever I did, it seemed to work for me! I made this in about an hour before I went to bed.


Great job!! I think it look great.



Stephres said:


> What a little cutie, but I have to admit I much prefer her smiling! I think you did a perfect job on that appliqué!
> 
> Well it's March finally so Megan wanted to wear her shamrock dress today. Too bad it's so cold (well cold for us anyway!). She loves the pocket and was already stuffing things in it to play with on the bus.


Megan is such a cutie. Pretty dress too.



MinnieVanMom said:


> It is not the best fabric at all but I did get black and it is not thick.  I hope his whites don't show through but I did finish a pair of board shorts with the pirates at the bottom part.  I did black board shorts with dragons on the side and then a pair of plain black.
> 
> I got the Star Wars on transfer paper but no shirts.  I will get them on the way to airport.  I did a two shirts done for a SN child we are going to meet but her Mom's didn't come out well at all!  I still have to pack the carry on, but I am ready.
> 
> I am off to Disney a day earlier than I thought and it is suppose to be in the high 80's the last few days!


Have fun and the shorts sound great.

I didn't quote everything, but it was all so cute. I love the Tink BIG GIVE outfit and the PJ's are too cute. 

The snow pictures are making me a little jealous. I want to go visit snow.


----------



## jham

Haganfam5 said:


> *Wendy-*  Hope you are having a safe trip home. I Love the pictures you posted!  You and your husband look so happy and it is just beautiful there. I especially love the ICE covering everything!!!  What a nice trip to take on a weekend. Oh, and my package came in the mail yesterday! Thank you sooo much!
> 
> Okay, here is one of my latest.....I don't know why I thought I had some time before the Dr. Seuss birthday  . My fabric that I ordered hasn't come yet anyway so I did not make anything. We had a snow day yesterday and last night I look in my daughter's bookbag and there was a note saying that they were going to celebrate on Monday (which would be today because of the snow day).  So, I had to whip something up.....
> 
> Time to teach myself how to applique!  I had no idea what I was doing, I had never done this before and it was my only option......here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks mad, but she's not. She is just posing.  It's her model attitude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it didn't turn out too bad for a first try.  I have no idea if I did it correctly but whatever I did, it seemed to work for me! I made this in about an hour before I went to bed.



Great job!  I didn't realize my kids were doing anything to celebrate Dr. Suess' birthday until Luke came home yesterday with a messy face from eating Green Eggs and Ham.  



Stephres said:


> What a little cutie, but I have to admit I much prefer her smiling! I think you did a perfect job on that appliqué!
> 
> Well it's March finally so Megan wanted to wear her shamrock dress today. Too bad it's so cold (well cold for us anyway!). She loves the pocket and was already stuffing things in it to play with on the bus.




So cute!  I might just have to let Lily wear her shamrock dress today!  

I need HELP I posted this on facebook, but thought I'd post here too.  I need some ideas.  Long story short, if you were to win some music CDs as a Bunco prize, what CDs would you love to get?  Not counting the new U2 one, 'cus that's a given.  Just give me a few suggestions.  THANK YOU!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Warning for Facebook users:

A worm is going through FB again.  It will look like a message from a friend asking you to look at something and then tell you that your flash drive is out of date.  DO NOT CLICK TO UPDATE.  It will steal your id and password.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jham said:


> I need HELP I posted this on facebook, but thought I'd post here too.  I need some ideas.  Long story short, if you were to win some music CDs as a Bunco prize, what CDs would you love to get?  Not counting the new U2 one, 'cus that's a given.  Just give me a few suggestions.  THANK YOU!




What's Bunco???


----------



## jham

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> What's Bunco???



It's a highly skilled, high stakes game of intrigue and intelligence where you...okay, just kidding, it's an excuse for a bunch of the girls to get together and hang out (while we roll dice and count numbers to win prizes)  Mindless fun!  Wish you lived closer!  But where is your CD advice?


----------



## MouseTriper

*Toadstool* said:


> Cute big give outfit. Really like the capris/pants. Love the picture of your DD. What a cute pose!


 Aww you are so sweet, thanks a bunch!!!



PrincessKell said:


> OOOH side note, I had another date. It was lunch date yesterday with the same guy as the other weekend. He is super nice. He even said he would go to the fabric store with me today (much later.. haha since its nearly 1am now.) to look for peach swirl fabric for Georgia's Dr. Seuss outfit to match that shirt. What a guy, huh?! hahaha


What a guy, is right!!!!!  Have fun today!!!



Haganfam5 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks mad, but she's not. She is just posing.  It's her model attitude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it didn't turn out too bad for a first try.  I have no idea if I did it correctly but whatever I did, it seemed to work for me! I made this in about an hour before I went to bed.


Awww your little one is so cute, I think you did a great job on that outfit.   I still have not finished my Dr. Seuss outfit...lol.  And you made yours in one hour!!!  You rock!!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> THose are really cute!  I love the shorts and the Minnie applique is really cute she turned out really well!   .


 Thank you so much!!!!



Stephres said:


>


Aww Megan looks so cute in her new dress!!!



tricia said:


> My sons' hockey association is hosting a big tournament and are looking for donations for the raffle table, so I decided I would make up some fleece hats and scarves in red and white (the colours of our assoc.)
> 
> I got them cut last night and one of them put together.  My DS11 walks by, puts it on and then tells me he is not taking it off.  Now DS7 wants one too.  I should have known better, now I have to cut out 2 more.  I did not get the scarves done yet but my boys never wear a scarf, so I am hoping they will not like them.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics from this morning.  I took them outside so you guys can see what a real amount of snow looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just cause I can't leave Ty out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All bundled up cause it was -28 celcius this morning.  That is about -19 for the americans.


Love the hat!!! Your boys are so handsome!! Love the snow pics too.



Tinka_Belle said:


> Your little girl is so cute. I love the outfit. Too cute.


 Aw, thanks so much!!!



jham said:


> Great job!  I didn't realize my kids were doing anything to celebrate Dr. Suess' birthday until Luke came home yesterday with a messy face from eating Green Eggs and Ham.


  Did you get a picture of that???  I hope so!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

jham said:


> I need HELP I posted this on facebook, but thought I'd post here too.  I need some ideas.  Long story short, if you were to win some music CDs as a Bunco prize, what CDs would you love to get?  Not counting the new U2 one, 'cus that's a given.  Just give me a few suggestions.  THANK YOU!


*
ABBA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## kimmylaj

jham said:


> Great job!  I didn't realize my kids were doing anything to celebrate Dr. Suess' birthday until Luke came home yesterday with a messy face from eating Green Eggs and Ham.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!  I might just have to let Lily wear her shamrock dress today!
> 
> I need HELP I posted this on facebook, but thought I'd post here too.  I need some ideas.  Long story short, if you were to win some music CDs as a Bunco prize, what CDs would you love to get?  Not counting the new U2 one, 'cus that's a given.  Just give me a few suggestions.  THANK YOU!



i am the wrong person to ask because i have the worst taste in music according to most people but since you did
new kids, taylor swift, and hey i like the new kids bop too lol
see i told ya i'm not a good one to ask


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jham said:


> It's a highly skilled, high stakes game of intrigue and intelligence where you...okay, just kidding, it's an excuse for a bunch of the girls to get together and hang out (while we roll dice and count numbers to win prizes)  Mindless fun!  Wish you lived closer!  But where is your CD advice?



Ooh that sounds fun!  I love game nights!

I'm the worst person to ask music advice.  If you say went by my IPOD, it has the Greatest Hits of Elton John, Garth Brooks, Barenaked Ladies and Kenny Rogers, combined with Disney Soundtracks, WISHES, the top movie songs of the 80s, 2009-2007 Hot 100 hits, Aisling's ballet songs, and the Mamma Mia sountrack.  It's like I have multiple personalities!


----------



## jham

Thanks, it's a diverse group of girls, so I'm aiming for a "little of everything"


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Ooh that sounds fun!  I love game nights!
> 
> I'm the worst person to ask music advice.  If you say went by my IPOD, it has the Greatest Hits of Elton John, Garth Brooks, Barenaked Ladies and Kenny Rogers, combined with Disney Soundtracks, WISHES, the top movie songs of the 80s, 2009-2007 Hot 100 hits, Aisling's ballet songs, and the Mamma Mia sountrack.  It's like I have multiple personalities!


My iPod is the same way. Just a bunch of random stuff that I like.


----------



## disneymomof1

J-ham--My musical tastes are all over the place but lately I am loving Jason Mraz. He is pretty mellow and has a great voice.  Also Coldplay is great, listen to them all the time.  If everyone is the same age, look for a compliation of music, like on Time Life, they have Power Ballads, 80's etc.


----------



## eyor44

If you are going for a mixture of music, add a bit of country to it. Kenny Chesney is a great one. You can't go wrong with any of his CDs.


----------



## snubie

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Ooh that sounds fun!  I love game nights!
> 
> I'm the worst person to ask music advice.  If you say went by my IPOD, it has the Greatest Hits of Elton John, Garth Brooks, Barenaked Ladies and Kenny Rogers, combined with Disney Soundtracks, WISHES, the top movie songs of the 80s, 2009-2007 Hot 100 hits, Aisling's ballet songs, and the Mamma Mia sountrack.  It's like I have multiple personalities!



You sound like me - I love me some BareNaked Ladies and Kenny Chesney (can we say Yummy?!?).  how about Coldplay?
On a related note, DH and I are going to see Kenny Chesney this summer at Foxboro!


----------



## jham

Tinka_Belle said:


> My iPod is the same way. Just a bunch of random stuff that I like.




Crystal, I just have to say whenever Lily sees a post from you she screams "I wanna see teacups!  I wanna see teacups!"  It took me the longest time to realize she is referring to Jenna's picture in your siggy!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

jham said:


> Crystal, I just have to say whenever Lily sees a post from you she screams "I wanna see teacups!  I wanna see teacups!"  It took me the longest time to realize she is referring to Jenna's picture in your siggy!


She is too cute! Is she a Dizzy lover too? Jenna always wants to ride that ride whenever we are in the park.


----------



## desparatelydisney

Hey gals....thought I'd share my first twirl...just finished it today


----------



## Tinka_Belle

desparatelydisney said:


> Hey gals....thought I'd share my first twirl...just finished it today


Cute!!! Aren't they fun?


----------



## poohnpigletCA

I went into the kitchen today and saw this...






Sierra who is 7 wrote a note that says.

To:Fairy
I am not mean. I even have a fairy book.
I Believe.
From: Sierra

How sweet. Which prompted a quick call to Auntie this morning to see if she had any Fairy fabric or ideas. I want to say Silvermist and Fawn are her favorites. Any ideas?


----------



## desparatelydisney

Yes, they are fun by my fingers purely hurt from pulling gathering threads until 2am and then again this afternoon


----------



## Tinka_Belle

desparatelydisney said:


> Yes, they are fun by my fingers purely hurt from pulling gathering threads until 2am and then again this afternoon


That's my least favorite part too.


----------



## desparatelydisney

Tinka_Belle said:


> That's my least favorite part too.



My most favorite part is that they are sooooo much cheaper to make than buy...DD has 3 that retailed for between $72 and $112 each (thankfully BFF runs boutique and I get them for 40% off).  No more bought twirls for me


----------



## Tinka_Belle

desparatelydisney said:


> My most favorite part is that they are sooooo much cheaper to make than buy...DD has 3 that retailed for between $72 and $112 each (thankfully BFF runs boutique and I get them for 40% off).  No more bought twirls for me


That is true. I know that I have saved a fortune by making Jenna's stuff.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

poohnpigletCA said:


> I went into the kitchen today and saw this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sierra who is 7 wrote a note that says.
> 
> To:Fairy
> I am not mean. I even have a fairy book.
> I Believe.
> From: Sierra
> 
> How sweet. Which prompted a quick call to Auntie this morning to see if she had any Fairy fabric or ideas. I want to say Silvermist and Fawn are her favorites. Any ideas?



OH my God, how cute is that!!!  Maybe Tink (or one of the others) could swing by your place at some point (we do this for Aisling) and leave a little gift.  OR maybe you can have one of the Fairies send a letter to her.  I'll be happy to do it if if you want.  I have pics of Silvermist, Iridessa, and Tink from the DISmeet trip.


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> OH my God, how cute is that!!!  Maybe Tink (or one of the others) could swing by your place at some point (we do this for Aisling) and leave a little gift.  OR maybe you can have one of the Fairies send a letter to her.  I'll be happy to do it if if you want.  I have pics of Silvermist, Iridessa, and Tink from the DISmeet trip.



I have pics of all the fairies in you need them. Fawn is BIG favorite in Morgan's world. I am working on a Fawn applique for her.


----------



## tinashaver

Hey everyone I just wanted to stop by and say HELLO! I have been skimming the last few days! you guys have been busy! I love all the new stuff and the kiddos, and the snow! I am happy we did not get any! I am so over the winter weather! ok well I will be back soon!


----------



## billwendy

Haganfam5 said:


>



Julia looks adorable!! Did you use felt or fabric? That looks GREAT!! you amaze me how much you are sewing all different kinds of stuff lately!!!



Stephres said:


>



Tell Megan I love her shamrock dress!!! 




desparatelydisney said:


> Hey gals....thought I'd share my first twirl...just finished it today



It looks GREAT!! They are so much fun!!!


----------



## jham

desparatelydisney said:


> Hey gals....thought I'd share my first twirl...just finished it today



Very cute!  I'm a big fan of patchwork skirts.


----------



## MouseTriper

desparatelydisney said:


> Hey gals....thought I'd share my first twirl...just finished it today


Awww that is so sweet!!!  Looks great!



poohnpigletCA said:


> I went into the kitchen today and saw this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sierra who is 7 wrote a note that says.
> 
> To:Fairy
> I am not mean. I even have a fairy book.
> I Believe.
> From: Sierra
> 
> How sweet. Which prompted a quick call to Auntie this morning to see if she had any Fairy fabric or ideas. I want to say Silvermist and Fawn are her favorites. Any ideas?


 Awwww, too cute!


----------



## jham

Hey I finally got photobucket to work!  Lily wanted to wear her shamrocks like Megan today!  It was kinda warmish and spring-fevery here today!  (I know, I like to use pretend words)


----------



## lynnanddbyz

I am soooo jealous.  All I have are stinky boys so I don't get to make the beautiful dresses and twirlies that you ladies are making.  I do get to play with other things though.  I am going to try to post some pics so I hope this works.
The is a group shot.





This one is my Elvis Purse.





Lynn


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

All these St. Paddy's Day outfits would be making a fortune out here in Boston!  Big Parade is Sunday and the parties will continue for the next week and a half!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

That did not work let me try this again.
Group Shot





Elvis 
<a href="http://s359.photobucket.com/albums/oo35/tcntater/?action=view&current=pursegroup003.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i359.photobucket.com/albums/oo35/tcntater/pursegroup003.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Lynn


----------



## lynnanddbyz

One more time.
http://s359.photobucket.com/albums/oo35/tcntater/?action=view&current=pursegroup003.jpg


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Obviously I can't get the hang of this.  Would someone please PM me what I am doing wrong.  So Sorry.
Lynn


----------



## PrincessKell

I love the stuff posted today. I have not been feeling well, so I ended up going to the dr to make sure I don't have strep, and they wouldn't even test me... UGH... I really dis like the health center here in Town. They said if it still hurts in three more days to come back. I don't see what the point would be of just doing it then, specially since someone can be two miles away and I will get it bad. But nooooooooo I have to wait! So I went to the fabric store got my fabric. That was hard! That Dr. Seuss shirt was an odd color.  But I will make it work darn it. Its all in the wash right so Iwill show ya when its done. I am gonna work on it when it gets out. 

Georgia said she was missing Disneyland soo much she wanted to watch her Disneyland dvd of the 50th Anniversary and Christmas time. Those are the best things I have ever bought! hahaha I still get teary when I watch the fireworks one. hehe


----------



## CampbellScot

jham said:


> Hey I finally got photobucket to work!  Lily wanted to wear her shamrocks like Megan today!  It was kinda warmish and spring-fevery here today!  (I know, I like to use pretend words)



absolutely DARLING! The dress is cute too!

 

seriously...Lily is just the most scrumptious little cupcake of a child. She looks FAB in shamrocks!!!

PS-totally JEALOUS of the warm weather...it's single digits here...with negative wind chill. I'm pretty much GREEN with envy...great...I'm all set for St. Paddy's day. *SIGH*


----------



## Haganfam5

billwendy said:


> Julia looks adorable!! Did you use felt or fabric? That looks GREAT!! you amaze me how much you are sewing all different kinds of stuff lately!!!





jham said:


>



Thanks Wendy!  I hope you had a great time on your trip!!  I used fabric. I ironed on some fuse fabric on the back of the hat pieces, pinned them on and fused the back side of the fabric. Then off I went stitching around the hat pieces I cut out and pinned on.  I have no idea if that is how you are supposed to do it but it worked for me!  I figured I would give it a shot!  Then my daughter gets home from school with a note saying that they are going to celebrate the Suess stuff on Thursday  . All of that work for nothing .  Oh, well, it was fun!

The shamrock dress is GREAT!! I love it with the polka dots! Too Cute!!! and those mountains are to die for!!!! Where are you located?  I need to retire there someday so I can walk out my door and look at that beautiful view everyday!!!!!!  Stunning!!  I am so jealous!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

lynnanddbyz said:


> Obviously I can't get the hang of this.  Would someone please PM me what I am doing wrong.  So Sorry.
> Lynn



Use the URL code and cut and paste it in your post.  There are 4 code options, URL is the bottom one.


----------



## Stephres

tricia said:


>



Those are so cute. Some girls made those and scarves to sell at soccer games and they were a big hit. Hope you are warmer now!



jham said:


> Crystal, I just have to say whenever Lily sees a post from you she screams "I wanna see teacups!  I wanna see teacups!"  It took me the longest time to realize she is referring to Jenna's picture in your siggy!



LOL! Megan says the same thing, except in six year old language! That is still their favorite ride!



poohnpigletCA said:


>



Get that girl a fairy costume stat! They have a pattern for the Disney fairies, I bought it when they were 99 cents but I haven't used it. If you need the number, let me know. Someone here made it (Elisa or Cindee maybe?) and said it wasn't easy I believe.



jham said:


>



Megan said, it's my Lily friend! The blonde Lily friend!

She looks so cute, are those buttons functional? I still am a little askeered of pillowcase style dresses: I need more supervision I think.

Thanks for all your comments on Megan's dress. My to-do pile is bigger than my completed pile lately so it felt good to get something done and she was happy with it.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Stephres said:


> She looks so cute, are those buttons functional? I still am a little askeered of pillowcase style dresses: I need more supervision I think.




Are you kidding???  You make such amazing things and you are scared of pillowcase dresses?    Even I can make pillowcase dresses ( In fairness, our pal Jham taught me how!).  The buttons are not functional btw.


----------



## tinashaver

jham said:


> Hey I finally got photobucket to work!  Lily wanted to wear her shamrocks like Megan today!  It was kinda warmish and spring-fevery here today!  (I know, I like to use pretend words)



I just had to say wow that is any AWESOME view! love the shamrocks too!


----------



## sahm1000

visitingapril09 said:


> I have a whole bunch of photos to share!!!
> 
> First, this is my DD14's first attempt at applique. She did great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two pairs of Pj's I made for my son for our upcoming Disneyland trip. I HATE the quality of the fabric with Cars and Buzz Lightyear on. I bought it from ebay and it turned out to be c****y quality but I wanted to use it. It is ok for pjs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pirate Mickey outfit for Andrew. On the back it says Mickey's first mate. The front is a Pirate head Mickey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a top for my DD out of that great gathered fabric you can buy. We added some straps and, 20 minutes later, a shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first ever Crayon Roll Ups. These are for a Big Give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three piece set for Jake's Big Give. It is a T shirt with a pirate Mickey, shorts and a vest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for Hannah, Jake's sister, for their Big Give. I hope she likes it.




Everything turned out cute!  I love your outfits for the Big Give!  I also bought that Buzz fabric and the quality is horrible.  I think I'm going to trash it.  And I hate wasting money.  



Haganfam5 said:


> *Wendy-*  Hope you are having a safe trip home. I Love the pictures you posted!  You and your husband look so happy and it is just beautiful there. I especially love the ICE covering everything!!!  What a nice trip to take on a weekend. Oh, and my package came in the mail yesterday! Thank you sooo much!
> 
> Okay, here is one of my latest.....I don't know why I thought I had some time before the Dr. Seuss birthday  . My fabric that I ordered hasn't come yet anyway so I did not make anything. We had a snow day yesterday and last night I look in my daughter's bookbag and there was a note saying that they were going to celebrate on Monday (which would be today because of the snow day).  So, I had to whip something up.....
> 
> Time to teach myself how to applique!  I had no idea what I was doing, I had never done this before and it was my only option......here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks mad, but she's not. She is just posing.  It's her model attitude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it didn't turn out too bad for a first try.  I have no idea if I did it correctly but whatever I did, it seemed to work for me! I made this in about an hour before I went to bed.



Fantastic job on  your first applique!  You did a great job!




Stephres said:


> What a little cutie, but I have to admit I much prefer her smiling! I think you did a perfect job on that appliqué!
> 
> Well it's March finally so Megan wanted to wear her shamrock dress today. Too bad it's so cold (well cold for us anyway!). She loves the pocket and was already stuffing things in it to play with on the bus.



Love the St. Patty's day dress!  Megan looks cute!




tricia said:


> My sons' hockey association is hosting a big tournament and are looking for donations for the raffle table, so I decided I would make up some fleece hats and scarves in red and white (the colours of our assoc.)
> 
> I got them cut last night and one of them put together.  My DS11 walks by, puts it on and then tells me he is not taking it off.  Now DS7 wants one too.  I should have known better, now I have to cut out 2 more.  I did not get the scarves done yet but my boys never wear a scarf, so I am hoping they will not like them.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics from this morning.  I took them outside so you guys can see what a real amount of snow looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just cause I can't leave Ty out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All bundled up cause it was -28 celcius this morning.  That is about -19 for the americans.





That is way more snow than I ever want to even think about!  And that temperature is awful!  I probably wouldn't leave my house all winter!  It was 68 degrees here today!


----------



## NaeNae

revrob said:


> Well, I did it!  I went off the deep end today!  I've been drooling over a Baby Lock serger.  I LOVE the jet air threading.  I went to a demonstration this morning, and ran out of the store as soon as the demo was over because I knew that if I didn't I'd walk out of there with a new serger.  I cam home, ate lunch, took a nap, and wok up really, really wanting that serger.  SO, I went and got it!  I'm the proud owner of a new Baby Lock Imagine serger.  It stitches perfect.  Every time!  I'm absolutely amazed at this machine.
> 
> Since I purchased today, I got a bunch of extra goodies with the machine.  I got a trolley bag, a workbook and a set of specialty feet.  They were out of the feet, but I'll get them for free when they come back in to the store.  I can't wait to get to work on this machine and show you girls what it will do.  Did I mention it's amazing?



I have the Imagine Wave and it's an awesome machine.  I absolutely love it and the jet air threading is wonderful.  If you don't get the ruffling foot with your set of feet then be sure and buy it.  It ruffles the bottom layer of material and attaches it to the top layer all at once.  That is what sold me on the machine.  You will love this machine.


----------



## jessica52877

jham said:


> Hey I finally got photobucket to work!  Lily wanted to wear her shamrocks like Megan today!  It was kinda warmish and spring-fevery here today!  (I know, I like to use pretend words)



Pretend words are my favorite along with pictures of Lily with gorgeous mountains in the background!

I LOVE the dress! I have that green dot and it keeps screaming at me to make something St Patty's with it but I just don't have anyone to make something for. And the shamrock fabric is perfect!



lynnanddbyz said:


> I am soooo jealous.  All I have are stinky boys so I don't get to make the beautiful dresses and twirlies that you ladies are making.  I do get to play with other things though.  I am going to try to post some pics so I hope this works.
> Lynn



I made my first dresses the other day and they were so much fun! I want to make more! I'll post pictures of them in a few weeks.



lynnanddbyz said:


> Obviously I can't get the hang of this.  Would someone please PM me what I am doing wrong.  So Sorry.
> Lynn



If you want the picture to show up here click the entire IMG part. I think it is the 3rd one down.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Are you kidding???  You make such amazing things and you are scared of pillowcase dresses?    Even I can make pillowcase dresses ( In fairness, our pal Jham taught me how!).  The buttons are not functional btw.



I gotta get some lessons. Are they shirred or is there a casing? I can't shir (atleast through 3 layers) but I think I could do it the other way!

Steph I loved Megan's dress too! I've been reading but had so much to do I didn't quote for a few days! 

There have been so many cute things posted! The twirl skirt, cat and the hat outfits and more!


----------



## NaeNae

sheridee32 said:


> If you dont mind me asking were did you get it from I am thinking about getting a new one and I will have to travel were ever I get it from.



I live in Oklahoma City and I have a local dealer.  I have an Imagine Wave, pm me if you have any questions.


----------



## MouseTriper

jham said:


> Hey I finally got photobucket to work!  Lily wanted to wear her shamrocks like Megan today!  It was kinda warmish and spring-fevery here today!  (I know, I like to use pretend words)


Awww look at how cute she looks in her new outfit.  So stinkin' cute!!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> All these St. Paddy's Day outfits would be making a fortune out here in Boston!  Big Parade is Sunday and the parties will continue for the next week and a half!


Well...get busy then girl...you can make 'um!!!   



PrincessKell said:


> I love the stuff posted today. I have not been feeling well, so I ended up going to the dr to make sure I don't have strep, and they wouldn't even test me... UGH... I really dis like the health center here in Town. They said if it still hurts in three more days to come back. I don't see what the point would be of just doing it then, specially since someone can be two miles away and I will get it bad. But nooooooooo I have to wait! So I went to the fabric store got my fabric. That was hard! That Dr. Seuss shirt was an odd color.  But I will make it work darn it. Its all in the wash right so Iwill show ya when its done. I am gonna work on it when it gets out.


Hope you are feeling better soon.  Aww I am sure whatever you make to match your Dr. Seuss shirt will be adorable.  So did your new friend go fabric shopping with ya??


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jessica52877 said:


> I gotta get some lessons. Are they shirred or is there a casing? I can't shir (atleast through 3 layers) but I think I could do it the other way!



It's just elastic casing.  You can SOOOO do it.  It's super easy.  And again, that's coming from me.  It takes me ages to do anything!



MouseTriper said:


> Well...get busy then girl...you can make 'um!!!



I meant that for the EXPERIENCED sewers!   I made Aisling a top for the parade (and for when the leprechaun comes to day care) but that's it for me!  She wants a twirl skirt to go with it.  I have to remind her we got 15 inches of snow yesterday.  She's not wearing a twirl skirt for a parade!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Are you kidding???  You make such amazing things and you are scared of pillowcase dresses?    Even I can make pillowcase dresses ( In fairness, our pal Jham taught me how!).  The buttons are not functional btw.


You know what? I am a skeered of em too. I made one last year and it turned out horrible. It didn't turn out right at all. I am actually a bit jealous of the ones that you and Jham have made. They look so cute, but I don't want to waste fabric in case it comes out wrong again.


----------



## 3goofyboys

jham said:


> Hey I finally got photobucket to work!  Lily wanted to wear her shamrocks like Megan today!  It was kinda warmish and spring-fevery here today!  (I know, I like to use pretend words)




I love the outfit and Lilly is adorable as always.  Everytime DS3 sees her he asks who she is.  I think he might be smitten (or it might have something to do with the fact that we know no girls and the idea of a girl his age is so foreign).  I'm jealous of your green grass;  our grass is yucky brown right now.  We need to turn on the sprinkler system, but I'm worried we'll get one more freeze and then I'd be in a pickle!


----------



## revrob

sheridee32 said:


> If you dont mind me asking were did you get it from I am thinking about getting a new one and I will have to travel were ever I get it from.



I'm sorry, I didn't see this question before.  I finally saw it when NaeNae answered.  I bought my Imagine at Sharman's Sewing Center in Longview, TX.  I don't know if the babylock website has a list of dealers?  That might be a thought.




NaeNae said:


> I have the Imagine Wave and it's an awesome machine.  I absolutely love it and the jet air threading is wonderful.  If you don't get the ruffling foot with your set of feet then be sure and buy it.  It ruffles the bottom layer of material and attaches it to the top layer all at once.  That is what sold me on the machine.  You will love this machine.



I am loving it so far, but I've been really tied up doing a few other projects.  I've not had time to sit down and do all that I'd like to do with it.  I DO have the ruffler foot coming.  It is part of the accessory feet add on that I still have to be delivered.  I can't wait to get those feet in!  I can't wait to see how quickly I can make a twirl skirt with this big guy!


----------



## NaeNae

I'M FINALLY CAUGHT UP.   It took me 2 days to read everything that was posted while we were at the world.  You guys were really chatty.


----------



## jham

3goofyboys said:


> I love the outfit and Lilly is adorable as always.  Everytime DS3 sees her he asks who she is.  I think he might be smitten (or it might have something to do with the fact that we know no girls and the idea of a girl his age is so foreign).  I'm jealous of your green grass;  our grass is yucky brown right now.  We need to turn on the sprinkler system, but I'm worried we'll get one more freeze and then I'd be in a pickle!



Thanks!  My lawn is actually quite brownish.  My whole yard is a mess in fact but no point doing anything now, a snowstorm is on the way.


----------



## jessica52877

NaeNae said:


> I'M FINALLY CAUGHT UP.   It took me 2 days to read everything that was posted while we were at the world.  You guys were really chatty.



Glad to see you got caught up! Now you and GoofyG need to get started on your TR's. I think you got 2 of them coming!! 



jham said:


> Thanks!  My lawn is actually quite brownish.  My whole yard is a mess in fact but no point doing anything now, a snowstorm is on the way.



Jham's yard is the prettiest. I am so jealous every time I see pictures. She has everything I want!


----------



## MouseTriper

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I meant that for the EXPERIENCED sewers!   I made Aisling a top for the parade (and for when the leprechaun comes to day care) but that's it for me!  She wants a twirl skirt to go with it.  I have to remind her we got 15 inches of snow yesterday.  She's not wearing a twirl skirt for a parade!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I made Aisling a top for the parade (and for when the leprechaun comes to day care) but that's it for me!  She wants a twirl skirt to go with it.  I have to remind her we got 15 inches of snow yesterday.  She's not wearing a twirl skirt for a parade!!!



Why can't she wear a twirl skirt over snow pants.


----------



## bengalbelle

lynnanddbyz said:


> I am soooo jealous.  All I have are stinky boys so I don't get to make the beautiful dresses and twirlies that you ladies are making.  I do get to play with other things though.  I am going to try to post some pics so I hope this works.
> The is a group shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is my Elvis Purse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynn


You had some extra stuff in the link.  Cute purses!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Last night I made Jenna her dress for picture day today. The picture is horrible for some reason. I don't know why it came out so blurry. I made her the peasant top, dress and a pair of shorts to go under the dress. I also made her a set of bows and a pair of socks that she didn't get to wear, because it was too cold.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Tinka_Belle said:


> Last night I made Jenna her dress for picture day today. The picture is horrible for some reason. I don't know why it came out so blurry. I made her the peasant top, dress and a pair of shorts to go under the dress. I also made her a set of bows and a pair of socks that she didn't get to wear, because it was too cold.



That is a cute dress.


Kaitlyn has to dress up as a Dr.Seuss character on Friday. I am at a loss for inspiration.


----------



## jeniamt

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Our trip is only five months away, so I am goign to start sewing for the trip.  I am going to make some of Carla's pattern (simply sweet dress, stripwork jumper...) but not sure if I should make them in a size 5 or 6?  She measures about 23" around the chest.....do you think it will be too big if I make a size 6?  If only I knew how much she would grow in 5 months!   What do you think?



I've made quite a few of each style and they do run big.  Maybe I should say "roomy."  I prefer the halter style on my girls, looks more fitted.  I made a size 4 halter simply sweet and both DD9 and DD2 can wear it.  My advice, go with the 6 in halter style and it will be sure to fit (for a few years) but won't look too big.  This is the same dress on both girls:















desparatelydisney said:


> Hey gals....thought I'd share my first twirl...just finished it today



I love the twirl but boy is it a lot of sewing... and with no ruffler, oh I feel faint!  You are braver than me!  DD9 loves them too and knows how much fabric is needed to make one and when she goes to the fabric store she picks out her own fabric and marches up to have it cut.  I have a lot of twirls she wants me to make including a St. Patty's day one.  Seems like a lot of work for one day.  Plus I'm making one for the Big Give I need to get working on.  Yours looks awesome!

I've missed a lot of other great stuff that has been posted, good work everyone!  

Okay, so I made the pageboy hat from YCMT and I have to say "ahh."  The directions are no CarlaC directions but they are fine.  Although the sizing ws a little crazy.  Based on the head measurements DD9 needed and XL.  Made to measurements, it was way too big and I needed to adjust it a couple of times (thank goodness for my trusty seam ripper!)  Its just that it doesn't look as cute on as it does in the photos or on the babies that I've seen posted here.  I think because on babies it is lower on their head.  That may account for the sizing being too big for my DD.  To make it wearable on DD9 it needs to be fitted and that makes it somehow less cute.  I'll take pics tomorrow.


----------



## jeniamt

Tinka_Belle said:


> Last night I made Jenna her dress for picture day today. The picture is horrible for some reason. I don't know why it came out so blurry. I made her the peasant top, dress and a pair of shorts to go under the dress. I also made her a set of bows and a pair of socks that she didn't get to wear, because it was too cold.



Beautiful, both daughter and outfit.


----------



## fairygoodmother

poohnpigletCA said:


> I went into the kitchen today and saw this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sierra who is 7 wrote a note that says.
> 
> To:Fairy
> I am not mean. I even have a fairy book.
> I Believe.
> From: Sierra
> 
> How sweet. Which prompted a quick call to Auntie this morning to see if she had any Fairy fabric or ideas. I want to say Silvermist and Fawn are her favorites. Any ideas?





Stephres said:


> Get that girl a fairy costume stat! They have a pattern for the Disney fairies, I bought it when they were 99 cents but I haven't used it. If you need the number, let me know. Someone here made it (Elisa or Cindee maybe?) and said it wasn't easy I believe.



It just so happens that Auntie has that very pattern    It would be helpful, however, if Auntie knew which fairy was which. 

Was it Heather or Teresa who made a fairy outfit for a big give?  I'd love to CASE that one, but where would I find it?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

jeniamt said:


> I've made quite a few of each style and they do run big.  Maybe I should say "roomy."  I prefer the halter style on my girls, looks more fitted.  I made a size 4 halter simply sweet and both DD9 and DD2 can wear it.  My advice, go with the 6 in halter style and it will be sure to fit (for a few years) but won't look too big.  This is the same dress on both girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the twirl but boy is it a lot of sewing... and with no ruffler, oh I feel faint!  You are braver than me!  DD9 loves them too and knows how much fabric is needed to make one and when she goes to the fabric store she picks out her own fabric and marches up to have it cut.  I have a lot of twirls she wants me to make including a St. Patty's day one.  Seems like a lot of work for one day.  Plus I'm making one for the Big Give I need to get working on.  Yours looks awesome!
> 
> I've missed a lot of other great stuff that has been posted, good work everyone!
> 
> Okay, so I made the pageboy hat from YCMT and I have to say "ahh."  The directions are no CarlaC directions but they are fine.  Although the sizing ws a little crazy.  Based on the head measurements DD9 needed and XL.  Made to measurements, it was way too big and I needed to adjust it a couple of times (thank goodness for my trusty seam ripper!)  Its just that it doesn't look as cute on as it does in the photos or on the babies that I've seen posted here.  I think because on babies it is lower on their head.  That may account for the sizing being too big for my DD.  To make it wearable on DD9 it needs to be fitted and that makes it somehow less cute.  I'll take pics tomorrow.


I didn't realize that about the sizing. I did make Jenna's Spongebob dress a little bigger than she needs, so maybe I can get two years out of it.


----------



## PrincessKell

MouseTriper said:


> Hope you are feeling better soon.  Aww I am sure whatever you make to match your Dr. Seuss shirt will be adorable.  So did your new friend go fabric shopping with ya??



Thanks I am feeling pretty crappy still. But its to be expected. and, no he didn't go, only because I went to the dr first.  He would have gone. He is off work because of the rain so he said he is gonna bring me a movie tomorrow and make me breakfast and clean up, and be gone before I have to pick up Georgia! and to think I was so nervous to go on that date with him. hehehe  



Tinka_Belle said:


> Last night I made Jenna her dress for picture day today. The picture is horrible for some reason. I don't know why it came out so blurry. I made her the peasant top, dress and a pair of shorts to go under the dress. I also made her a set of bows and a pair of socks that she didn't get to wear, because it was too cold.



Oh I really like that. Its so pretty. Like cotton candy!  Jenna is such a doll.


----------



## visitingapril09

sahm1000 said:


> Oh I am so sorry that you got fooled too with that fabric. It is yucky to sew with. I was like you and was going to chuck it in the garbage but couldn't. I figured pj's with some better quality added it might make 'OK' use out of it and it did. If the pj's last for the week of our trip I will be thrilled!


----------



## twob4him

Welcome home *Kathy!* I second the motion on the trip report by you and your DD!!!! 

*Jammy *- absolutely adorable dress!

I love that spring *patchwork twirl* someone posted ... too cute!

I am so sorry I don't have time to post about *everyones* wonderful creations!

Yes, *Cambellscott and I* are frozen little shamrocks over here on the east coast (its 19 degrees out right now!) ....when is spring?????


----------



## Stephres

Tinka_Belle said:


>



Cute! I wish the pictures was less fuzzy so we could see her beautiful face better.



jeniamt said:


>



I don't know if I mentioned it, but I love the touch of yellow in the dresses. The little minnie head attached with a ribbon is so cute too.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Tinka_Belle said:


> Last night I made Jenna her dress for picture day today. The picture is horrible for some reason. I don't know why it came out so blurry. I made her the peasant top, dress and a pair of shorts to go under the dress. I also made her a set of bows and a pair of socks that she didn't get to wear, because it was too cold.



This is so sweet! And we want new photos!!



twob4him said:


> Welcome home *Kathy!* I second the motion on the trip report by you and your DD!!!!
> 
> *Jammy *- absolutely adorable dress!
> 
> I love that spring *patchwork twirl* someone posted ... too cute!
> 
> I am so sorry I don't have time to post about *everyones* wonderful creations!
> 
> Yes, *Cambellscott and I* are frozen little shamrocks over here on the east coast (its 19 degrees out right now!) ....when is spring?????



Hey- you Jersey girls aren't the only ones with the cold- and I am blanking on who it is, but I think we have one more regular in MA- 

I know I am counting the days til daylight savings and I can't wait for this snow to melt- but yesterday was just TOO cold!! 14 degrees! Brrrrr!!!

Today my mantra is - I will finish this white dress!


----------



## bear_mom

I LOVE everything posted in the last few weeks, between work, sewing and dh being out of town I just don't have time to comment on everything. 

I'm almost finished with dd's outfits for our trip, I just have one more top to finish and that is with the pre-shirred fabric from JoAnn's. Luckily thier princess dresses from last year still fit them.

Emily


----------



## minnie2

George's surgery is scheduled for 2/23.  So the wait begins.  Now I just have to hope my brother can fix his schedule and come out to watch the kids.  If he cant then the kids come with me. 


Haganfam5 said:


> Okay, here is one of my latest.....I don't know why I thought I had some time before the Dr. Seuss birthday  . My fabric that I ordered hasn't come yet anyway so I did not make anything. We had a snow day yesterday and last night I look in my daughter's bookbag and there was a note saying that they were going to celebrate on Monday (which would be today because of the snow day).  So, I had to whip something up.....
> 
> Time to teach myself how to applique!  I had no idea what I was doing, I had never done this before and it was my only option......here is what I came up with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks mad, but she's not. She is just posing.  It's her model attitude!
> 
> So, it didn't turn out too bad for a first try.  I have no idea if I did it correctly but whatever I did, it seemed to work for me! I made this in about an hour before I went to bed.


that is adorable!  



Stephres said:


> What a little cutie, but I have to admit I much prefer her smiling! I think you did a perfect job on that appliqué!
> 
> Well it's March finally so Megan wanted to wear her shamrock dress today. Too bad it's so cold (well cold for us anyway!). She loves the pocket and was already stuffing things in it to play with on the bus.


Megan looks so cute!  



tricia said:


> My sons' hockey association is hosting a big tournament and are looking for donations for the raffle table, so I decided I would make up some fleece hats and scarves in red and white (the colours of our assoc.)
> 
> I got them cut last night and one of them put together.  My DS11 walks by, puts it on and then tells me he is not taking it off.  Now DS7 wants one too.  I should have known better, now I have to cut out 2 more.  I did not get the scarves done yet but my boys never wear a scarf, so I am hoping they will not like them.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics from this morning.  I took them outside so you guys can see what a real amount of snow looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And just cause I can't leave Ty out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All bundled up cause it was -28 celcius this morning.  That is about -19 for the americans.


Your boys are adorable!  Cute hat!  Not to be mean but keep the cold up by you!!!! 
 Every time I see you post I see you are from Timmons and I keep thinking Hey that is where Shania is from!   



MinnieVanMom said:


> It is not the best fabric at all but I did get black and it is not thick.  I hope his whites don't show through but I did finish a pair of board shorts with the pirates at the bottom part.  I did black board shorts with dragons on the side and then a pair of plain black.
> 
> I got the Star Wars on transfer paper but no shirts.  I will get them on the way to airport.  I did a two shirts done for a SN child we are going to meet but her Mom's didn't come out well at all!  I still have to pack the carry on, but I am ready.
> 
> I am off to Disney a day earlier than I thought and it is suppose to be in the high 80's the last few days!


Have a blast!  I can't wait to hear all about it!


jham said:


> So cute!  I might just have to let Lily wear her shamrock dress today!
> 
> I need HELP I posted this on facebook, but thought I'd post here too.  I need some ideas.  Long story short, if you were to win some music CDs as a Bunco prize, what CDs would you love to get?  Not counting the new U2 one, 'cus that's a given.  Just give me a few suggestions.  THANK YOU!


I like all kinds too.  My FAVORITE is Def Leppard., I also am really into Justin Timberlake's CD right now.  Abba is good, Tim McGraw, Miranda Lambert, Kenny,Nickleback, Little Mermaid soundtrack,  Bruce Springstien , Also really into BuckCherry too.



desparatelydisney said:


> Hey gals....thought I'd share my first twirl...just finished it today


Really cute I love patchworks!



jham said:


> Hey I finally got photobucket to work!  Lily wanted to wear her shamrocks like Megan today!  It was kinda warmish and spring-fevery here today!  (I know, I like to use pretend words)


Look how cute she is!!!  Love the dress!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Last night I made Jenna her dress for picture day today. The picture is horrible for some reason. I don't know why it came out so blurry. I made her the peasant top, dress and a pair of shorts to go under the dress. I also made her a set of bows and a pair of socks that she didn't get to wear, because it was too cold.


adorable!  You and I am seriously on the same wave length because I have that same material out to start my next project!



jeniamt said:


> I've made quite a few of each style and they do run big.  Maybe I should say "roomy."  I prefer the halter style on my girls, looks more fitted.  I made a size 4 halter simply sweet and both DD9 and DD2 can wear it.  My advice, go with the 6 in halter style and it will be sure to fit (for a few years) but won't look too big.  This is the same dress on both girls:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the twirl but boy is it a lot of sewing... and with no ruffler, oh I feel faint!  You are braver than me!  DD9 loves them too and knows how much fabric is needed to make one and when she goes to the fabric store she picks out her own fabric and marches up to have it cut.  I have a lot of twirls she wants me to make including a St. Patty's day one.  Seems like a lot of work for one day.  Plus I'm making one for the Big Give I need to get working on.  Yours looks awesome!
> 
> I've missed a lot of other great stuff that has been posted, good work everyone!
> 
> Okay, so I made the pageboy hat from YCMT and I have to say "ahh."  The directions are no CarlaC directions but they are fine.  Although the sizing ws a little crazy.  Based on the head measurements DD9 needed and XL.  Made to measurements, it was way too big and I needed to adjust it a couple of times (thank goodness for my trusty seam ripper!)  Its just that it doesn't look as cute on as it does in the photos or on the babies that I've seen posted here.  I think because on babies it is lower on their head.  That may account for the sizing being too big for my DD.  To make it wearable on DD9 it needs to be fitted and that makes it somehow less cute.  I'll take pics tomorrow.


I love those!  I just measured my dd9 and in the simply sweet she measures for a size 7 but I was thinking of making an 8 so she can wear it for awhile.  I also need to enlarge it because I am making her BFF' each tops to match hers.*  Now my dilemma is to make the fabric stretch do I make the body of it patch work?  The thought of making 4 patchworks kills me as much as I love the look what do you all think???*

*Question for you* about the page boy hat for 99 what was her head measurement because I have that out to make Nikki too and she measures for a xl for Carla's bucket hat. I am not sure what size to make her....

 Ok I realized i have too many projects in my head!  UGH  no wonder i couldn't sleep last night!


----------



## livndisney

fairygoodmother said:


> It just so happens that Auntie has that very pattern    It would be helpful, however, if Auntie knew which fairy was which.
> 
> Was it Heather or Teresa who made a fairy outfit for a big give?  I'd love to CASE that one, but where would I find it?



OOH I can help with this.

GREEN=Tink
BLUE=Silvermist
ORANGE=FAWN
Deep Pink=Rosetta


----------



## 2cutekidz

jeniamt said:


> Okay, so I made the pageboy hat from YCMT and I have to say "ahh."  The directions are no CarlaC directions but they are fine.  Although the sizing ws a little crazy.  Based on the head measurements DD9 needed and XL.  Made to measurements, it was way too big and I needed to adjust it a couple of times (thank goodness for my trusty seam ripper!)  Its just that it doesn't look as cute on as it does in the photos or on the babies that I've seen posted here.  I think because on babies it is lower on their head.  That may account for the sizing being too big for my DD.  To make it wearable on DD9 it needs to be fitted and that makes it somehow less cute.  I'll take pics tomorrow.



I call it the hat fom Hell.  It's adorable, and easy to put together, but the sizing is ridiculous!  I made DD one - the first try was HUGE, the second try was tiny and the last one was still too big, but wearable.


----------



## tricia

Thanks for the compliments on the fleece hat and my boys.  I finished up the scarves last night too.  Ty is jumping in these pictures cause he likes how the tassels go up and down.


----------



## minnie2

2cutekidz said:


> I call it the hat fom Hell.  It's adorable, and easy to put together, but the sizing is ridiculous!  I made DD one - the first try was HUGE, the second try was tiny and the last one was still too big, but wearable.



I love that hat!  May I ask what size you made?  Nik has a tiny head as you guys saw where she was wearing a hate I made for her 2 yr old cousin and it was small but not THAT small!  LOL

 Also I know you make a lot of simply sweet dresses I LOVE them and want to make Nik one.  She measures for a size 7 but I am making a 8 because I just can't make a 9 yr old a 7!  You also do a lot of patchwork ones don't you?  what size do you cut your sqs for it?  How many do you use?


----------



## minnie2

tricia said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the fleece hat and my boys.  I finished up the scarves last night too.  Ty is jumping in these pictures cause he likes how the tassels go up and down.



What a cutie!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

minnie2 said:


> I love that hat!  May I ask what size you made?  Nik has a tiny head as you guys saw where she was wearing a hate I made for her 2 yr old cousin and it was small but not THAT small!  LOL
> 
> Also I know you make a lot of simply sweet dresses I LOVE them and want to make Nik one.  She measures for a size 7 but I am making a 8 because I just can't make a 9 yr old a 7!  You also do a lot of patchwork ones don't you?  what size do you cut your sqs for it?  How many do you use?


When I make a patchwork skirt I make the patches a little bigger than most. On one dress I did the squares 5x5, another one I did rectangles that were 5x8. I liked the 5x8 better. I measured Jenna to see how tall she was the other night and I realized that my child is shorter than an average child. I was hoping she would be tall like her dad, but unless she hits a big growth spurt I don't see that happening.

Thanks for all the compliments on Jenna's outfit. She also had a pink satin jacket that she wore with it. Everybody kept saying how cute she was all dressed up in pink. Sorry the picture was blurry. I still had my camera set to take pictures from far away. I have a pic that I took this morning of her. I will post it later.


----------



## bear_mom

> Also I know you make a lot of simply sweet dresses I LOVE them and want to make Nik one. She measures for a size 7 but I am making a 8 because I just can't make a 9 yr old a 7!



I made my 9 1/2 year old a size 6 in the A-line top  and a size 7 in the flouncy skirt. Both fit her well and I can see them not being too small anytime soon. Have I mentioned that she is tiny???

Emily


----------



## poohnpigletCA

fairygoodmother said:


> It just so happens that Auntie has that very pattern    It would be helpful, however, if Auntie knew which fairy was which.
> 
> Was it Heather or Teresa who made a fairy outfit for a big give?  I'd love to CASE that one, but where would I find it?





livndisney said:


> OOH I can help with this.
> 
> GREEN=Tink
> BLUE=Silvermist
> ORANGE=FAWN
> Deep Pink=Rosetta



So as of today Sierra's most favorite is fawn with Silvermist a close second.
Olivia likes Silvermist and Rosetta, Tink and Fawn in that order (today).

They both LOVE the fairies. Although if you make a costume they will want wings~and to fly. I am not kidding.  

Maybe just a fairies outfit. Unless you think you could make flying wings.


----------



## 2cutekidz

minnie2 said:


> I love that hat!  May I ask what size you made?  Nik has a tiny head as you guys saw where she was wearing a hate I made for her 2 yr old cousin and it was small but not THAT small!  LOL
> 
> Also I know you make a lot of simply sweet dresses I LOVE them and want to make Nik one.  She measures for a size 7 but I am making a 8 because I just can't make a 9 yr old a 7!  You also do a lot of patchwork ones don't you?  what size do you cut your sqs for it?  How many do you use?



Thanks!!  I think I started with the large on the hat, but it got sized waaaay down.

I haven't made a patchwork with squares yet.  I do make tiered twirl tops though...









I usually use fat quarters when I make them and cut the strips from them.  so the strips are usually 18 or 22 inches long - the width depends on the length I want the top/skirt.  I think I've posted directions on how to make these, but I can PM you or post them again if you want.


----------



## tricia

2cutekidz said:


> Thanks!!  I think I started with the large on the hat, but it got sized waaaay down.
> 
> I haven't made a patchwork with squares yet.  I do make tiered twirl tops though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually use fat quarters when I make them and cut the strips from them.  so the strips are usually 18 or 22 inches long - the width depends on the length I want the top/skirt.  I think I've posted directions on how to make these, but I can PM you or post them again if you want.



Love the black and white material you used.  I got the same at Walmart and used it for headbands for my paintball playing brothers.


----------



## snubie

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> This is so sweet! And we want new photos!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey- you Jersey girls aren't the only ones with the cold- and I am blanking on who it is, but I think we have one more regular in MA-
> 
> I know I am counting the days til daylight savings and I can't wait for this snow to melt- but yesterday was just TOO cold!! 14 degrees! Brrrrr!!!
> 
> Today my mantra is - I will finish this white dress!



I'm in Western Mass but I know Kristine (Tinkerbelle585?) is near to Boston.  It is currently 25 here with a fresh 12 inches of snow on the ground from Monday's storm.


----------



## eyor44

2cutekidz said:


>



Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Shannalee724

I am having a hard time keeping up!  I love the St Patty's day outfits.  How adorable!!

I love the hat!  Really cute  



2cutekidz said:


> Thanks!!  I think I started with the large on the hat, but it got sized waaaay down.
> 
> I haven't made a patchwork with squares yet.  I do make tiered twirl tops though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually use fat quarters when I make them and cut the strips from them.  so the strips are usually 18 or 22 inches long - the width depends on the length I want the top/skirt.  I think I've posted directions on how to make these, but I can PM you or post them again if you want.



I would be forever in your debt if you would post the instructions again.  This is cute!!!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Tinka_Belle said:


>



Really cute!  So springy!!!

Still don't believe that you and Steph are afraid of pillowcase dresses!  Any time you want one made for Jenna- let me know.



MouseTriper said:


>





lovesdumbo said:


> Why can't she wear a twirl skirt over snow pants.



I suppose she could wear it over her ski pants but since I can't make twirl skirts...it ain't happening!!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hey- you Jersey girls aren't the only ones with the cold- and I am blanking on who it is, but I think we have one more regular in MA-



It's me!  I'm from Boston!!!- where it's frigid and covered in snow.  And where frilly Easter dresses are a rediculous notion!



minnie2 said:


> George's surgery is scheduled for 2/23.  So the wait begins.  Now I just have to hope my brother can fix his schedule and come out to watch the kids.  If he cant then the kids come with me.
> that is adorable!



You mean 3/23 right?  Prayers being said!  



snubie said:


> I'm in Western Mass but I know Kristine (Tinkerbelle585?) is near to Boston.  It is currently 25 here with a fresh 12 inches of snow on the ground from Monday's storm.



We got more snow than Western Mass????  I'm shocked.  We got about 15 inches.  I was finally able to see a bit of my backyard and now it's gone.


----------



## Disney 4 Me

Disney 4 Me said:


> I need some help, please. My sister gave me her Brother 1034D serger. (Isn't she the BEST?!?!) Anyway, I took the presser foot thingy off to try the gathering foot. Now I can't find the presser foot anywhere. The ones I have for my regular sewing machines don't work. I can't find a foot to purchase, only the extra accessories. I checked online and at Joann's. There is a Super Joann's (or whatever the big stores are called) about 40 minutes from here. Do you think they would have one? Maybe I should tell my kids I'll pay whoever finds it $3. That's how we found my Aleah's DS.



I posted this yesterday and hope someone knows where to get an extra foot thingy.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Really cute!  So springy!!!
> 
> Still don't believe that you and Steph are afraid of pillowcase dresses!  Any time you want one made for Jenna- let me know.


I really would like to make one. What is the big secret on how to make them look right? I have some really cute fabric that would be perfect for one of those dresses.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

hi all!  I have been so MIA lately...just popping by and lurking/window shopping....ugh...just feeling overwhelmed these days I think.  I really have a lot of sewing I want to get done, but just not enough time in the day!  It has been one thing after another it seems!  School has been so busy for the kids.  Katie's scince fair project required some late last minute fixes before we sent it off to district competition....she didn't place, but she  (and we all are) very proud of what she did!  

Then, Friday her BFF came over to work on a history project...they did a report on the University of NC and had to do a visual, they picked to make the Old Well.






The school is also having a multi cultural fair...it was supposed to be this week...but snow kept them out of school for two days and two hour delay today.  This all worked out for me as the kids want special outfits.  Patrick is doing Japan, so he wants a Kimono...I bought the fabric for it today.  Katie is doing...the United States....boring in my opinion....but I don't get to pick...I really wish they had picked another country...But anyway...I will be making her a wrap shirt with the friends/flag fabric.  Good news is...that's one WDW outfit out of the way too! 

So, here are our snow pics...
















My snowman....






DH's snowman...






There is something to be said for being from Ohio and know how to build a snowman...but he can't make sweet tea!!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Tinka_Belle said:


> I really would like to make one. What is the big secret on how to make them look right? I have some really cute fabric that would be perfect for one of those dresses.



Deleted


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Here are the directions from Jeanne
> 
> Take the 44" width of the fabric (no matter what size dress), cut what length you want minus about 4" for the contrasting fabric on the bottom and plus about 3 1/4" for the casing on the top. Cut the contrasting fabric 8 1/2". Fold it over wrong sides together. Stitch it onto the bottom of the main fabric, topstitch, then do the side seam. Fold over the casing and stitch about 1" from the fold, then stitch another row for the elastic casing. Use 3/4 inch elastic.  Then cut 4 pieces of ribbon 18" long and stitch them in for the straps.  Then add buttons for decoration!


That sounds easy enough. I think that I will give it a try tonight. Thanks for the instructions. The only instructions I could find online have armholes and I don't like those, because they don't come out right for me.


----------



## 2manyprincesses

Crystal!!

I downloaded CarlaC's sash pattern just now.  and whose cute photo did I see in the "I Made This"?????

Jenna, in her beautiful white dress and purple sash!!  So pretty and sweet!

And I didn't quote each one, but I am loving all the stuff you've been churning out lately.  Have you been sleeping at all??


----------



## Stephres

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Here are the directions from Jeanne
> 
> Take the 44" width of the fabric (no matter what size dress), cut what length you want minus about 4" for the contrasting fabric on the bottom and plus about 3 1/4" for the casing on the top. Cut the contrasting fabric 8 1/2". Fold it over wrong sides together. Stitch it onto the bottom of the main fabric, topstitch, then do the side seam. Fold over the casing and stitch about 1" from the fold, then stitch another row for the elastic casing. Use 3/4 inch elastic.  Then cut 4 pieces of ribbon 18" long and stitch them in for the straps.  Then add buttons for decoration!



I never know where to put the straps, that's what I get hung up on.

Thanks for reposting the directions though!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Stephres said:


> I never know where to put the straps, that's what I get hung up on.
> 
> Thanks for reposting the directions though!




I attach the straps when I'm stitching the casing. I used the back seam and measure out a couple of inches on each side to make them the appropriate distance from the neck.  Does that make sense?


----------



## Stephres

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I attach the straps when I'm stitching the casing. I used the back seam and measure out a couple of inches on each side to make them the appropriate distance from the neck.  Does that make sense?



Yes, perfectly! I don't know why I get so worried about not having them evenly spaced or something. I am a weirdo.

I actually did make one last summer, it came out ok. I didn't put on fake buttons, maybe that's why I wasn't thrilled with it!


----------



## tricia

The Moonk's Mom said:


> My snowman....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH's snowman...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is something to be said for being from Ohio and know how to build a snowman...but he can't make sweet tea!!!!



Good job on the Science Fair and the History project Katie.    

Great snow photos, I love when the snow sticks to all the trees like that.  It looks so pretty.



Stephres said:


> Yes, perfectly! I don't know why I get so worried about not having them evenly spaced or something. I am a weirdo.
> 
> I actually did make one last summer, it came out ok. I didn't put on fake buttons, maybe that's why I wasn't thrilled with it!



Looks really good to me.  I think you are too hard on yourself.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Stephres said:


> Yes, perfectly! I don't know why I get so worried about not having them evenly spaced or something. I am a weirdo.
> 
> I actually did make one last summer, it came out ok. I didn't put on fake buttons, maybe that's why I wasn't thrilled with it!



It's gorgeous!  I knew you knew how to make them.  You were playing "fake out the newbie"


----------



## twistedribbonbows

Just made some Easter bows~


----------



## abc123mom

2cutekidz said:


> Thanks!!  I think I started with the large on the hat, but it got sized waaaay down.
> 
> I haven't made a patchwork with squares yet.  I do make tiered twirl tops though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually use fat quarters when I make them and cut the strips from them.  so the strips are usually 18 or 22 inches long - the width depends on the length I want the top/skirt.  I think I've posted directions on how to make these, but I can PM you or post them again if you want.



Those are both great!  I would love to see your directions.  I've been trying to figure something like this out.  It was next on my list to try, but I haven't yet because I wasn't quite sure where to start.  I have an idea for a Minnie dress for each of my girls.  I bought the fabric and was going to do them for the ice show, but seeing how that's this Saturday,   it's NOT happening.  I can still make them for our trip in October though!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

twistedribbonbows said:


> Just made some Easter bows~



Oh I love them...they are sooo pretty!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

I'm such a SNOB....such a snob.  But I know you guys would understand (a little).  You all know about my friend passing away.  Well her DH was asking me back in November about Disney advice.  He never mentioned it again.  Sat he left for Disney and told me about it the night before.  Now he's posted a couple of pics online (they are there right now) and they have Aisling's old hand-me-downs on.  But they aren't cute Disney ones or her old customs (which I so would have let them borrow).  I seriously want to FedEx cute clothes to the hotel!  I'm mad at myself for being such a snob.       These kids lost their mother, there are clearly more important things in life.  But I'm convinced their mother is going to haunt me for letting them look like that on vacation


----------



## sohappy

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I'm such a SNOB....such a snob.  But I know you guys would understand (a little).  You all know about my friend passing away.  Well her DH was asking me back in November about Disney advice.  He never mentioned it again.  Sat he left for Disney and told me about it the night before.  Now he's posted a couple of pics online (they are there right now) and they have Aisling's old hand-me-downs on.  But they aren't cute Disney ones or her old customs (which I so would have let them borrow).  I seriously want to FedEx cute clothes to the hotel!  I'm mad at myself for being such a snob.       These kids lost their mother, there are clearly more important things in life.  But I'm convinced their mother is going to haunt me for letting them look like that on vacation



I can't believe he didn't come to you for advice!  You could have hooked him up with some cuteness!


----------



## kstgelais4

visitingapril09 said:


> I have a whole bunch of photos to share!!!
> 
> First, this is my DD14's first attempt at applique. She did great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two pairs of Pj's I made for my son for our upcoming Disneyland trip. I HATE the quality of the fabric with Cars and Buzz Lightyear on. I bought it from ebay and it turned out to be c****y quality but I wanted to use it. It is ok for pjs.


You dd did an awesome job on the shirt!!
And as for the carppy fabric, It isn't really fabric. It is a sheet set. We have those sheets and they are really cheap. (not money-wise, but fabric-wise). I can't believe that she sold that to you with you thinking it was regular fabric.



sahm1000 said:


> Everything turned out cute!  I love your outfits for the Big Give!  I also bought that Buzz fabric and the quality is horrible.  I think I'm going to trash it.  And I hate wasting money.


See above 



snubie said:


> I'm in Western Mass but I know Kristine (Tinkerbelle585?) is near to Boston.  It is currently 25 here with a fresh 12 inches of snow on the ground from Monday's storm.


I live in Southern MA and we got 14 inches on Monday. It is SOOOOO cold here today too! I want Spring!


----------



## snubie

Stephres said:


> Yes, perfectly! I don't know why I get so worried about not having them evenly spaced or something. I am a weirdo.
> 
> I actually did make one last summer, it came out ok. I didn't put on fake buttons, maybe that's why I wasn't thrilled with it!


That looks wonderful.  Don't be so hard on yourself.



twistedribbonbows said:


> Just made some Easter bows~


Love them.


----------



## froggy33

MouseTriper said:


>


Your daughter is absolutely beautiful!  She always looks so stylish!


jham said:


>


Lily is just the cutest!  I always love everything you make her.  Of course, she could wear a pillowcase and look good.



NaeNae said:


> I have the Imagine Wave and it's an awesome machine.  I absolutely love it and the jet air threading is wonderful.  If you don't get the ruffling foot with your set of feet then be sure and buy it.  It ruffles the bottom layer of material and attaches it to the top layer all at once.  That is what sold me on the machine.  You will love this machine.


Anyone who has this machine:  If you don't mind me asking, could you give me a ballpark figure for the cost of this machine?  You can PM me if you like.  I would like to have a serger someday, but might as well save for a nice one.  Also, it sounds like you wouldn't really need an actual sewing machine.  Is this true??


jeniamt said:


> Okay, so I made the pageboy hat from YCMT and I have to say "ahh."  The directions are no CarlaC directions but they are fine.  Although the sizing ws a little crazy.  Based on the head measurements DD9 needed and XL.  Made to measurements, it was way too big and I needed to adjust it a couple of times (thank goodness for my trusty seam ripper!)  Its just that it doesn't look as cute on as it does in the photos or on the babies that I've seen posted here.  I think because on babies it is lower on their head.  That may account for the sizing being too big for my DD.  To make it wearable on DD9 it needs to be fitted and that makes it somehow less cute.  I'll take pics tomorrow.





minnie2 said:


> *Question for you* about the page boy hat for 99 what was her head measurement because I have that out to make Nikki too and she measures for a xl for Carla's bucket hat. I am not sure what size to make her....


I've made a couple of these for my baby girl. (She's the little one that I posted valentine's Day pics of that has her tongue stuck out) I measure her head - this time it happened to be 17.5 inches so I made the size small panels.  I cut out the band the size she says, but then before I get ready to sew it on I cut it down to just a bit bigger than my girls head, I think I did just over 18" this time.  This way it sits a little lower.  The panels end up being a bit bunched, but I like that.  I also like the hat to lay a little flatter on top - like an actual page boy hat (otherwise I think it looks like a chefs hat)

Good luck!


----------



## snubie

kstgelais4 said:


> I live in Southern MA and we got 14 inches on Monday. It is SOOOOO cold here today too! I want Spring!



My parents live in Rhode Island and they even got more than we did.  That truly NEVER happens.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

sohappy said:


> I can't believe he didn't come to you for advice!  You could have hooked him up with some cuteness!



The only thing he asked me about was getting ressies at the castle.  I really hope they have princess dresses for the castle.  Please tell me he bought Princess dresses...even itchy Disney ones.


----------



## revrob

froggy33 said:


> Anyone who has this machine:  If you don't mind me asking, could you give me a ballpark figure for the cost of this machine?  You can PM me if you like.  I would like to have a serger someday, but might as well save for a nice one.  Also, it sounds like you wouldn't really need an actual sewing machine.  Is this true??



I don't mind answering.  I paid $1199 (+ tax).  I do consider it an investment.  I intend to have it and use it for a very long time.  It doesn't replace a sewing machine, in my opinion.  There are lots of things that it will do.  But there are things that still need to be done on a sewing machine.  HTH!





Tnkrbelle565 said:


> The only thing he asked me about was getting ressies at the castle.  I really hope they have princess dresses for the castle.  Please tell me he bought Princess dresses...even itchy Disney ones.



Do you have his phone number?  Maybe you could call and ask him if he was able to get into the castle and ask if the girls have dresses.  Maybe tell him that you wanted to do something nice for the girls and wondered if you could get them dresses?


----------



## kmom

These are WAY adorable! Might I ask if you did the applique by hand or is it a machine applique? I recently sold my embroidery machine due to financial issues  and am trying to figure out how to do appliques. I Googled instructions but they are not great. I read you can make them from coloring book pages. Your work is stunning!   Thanks



2cutekidz said:


> I usually use fat quarters when I make them and cut the strips from them.  so the strips are usually 18 or 22 inches long - the width depends on the length I want the top/skirt.  I think I've posted directions on how to make these, but I can PM you or post them again if you want.


----------



## tricia

kmom said:


> These are WAY adorable! Might I ask if you did the applique by hand or is it a machine applique? I recently sold my embroidery machine due to financial issues  and am trying to figure out how to do appliques. I Googled instructions but they are not great. I read you can make them from coloring book pages. Your work is stunning!   Thanks



Then you have to check out Heather's amazing applique tutorial on the first page.  It is amazing, even though I have been afraid to try.


----------



## kstgelais4

snubie said:


> My parents live in Rhode Island and they even got more than we did.  That truly NEVER happens.


I live about a spit from RI (OK like 2 min.) We never get more than the North or West part of the state.


----------



## abc123mom

MouseTriper said:


>



First, your daughter is TOO cute!  My 3 year old is a not so "girly" girl and I think she would love an outfit like this.  I have what is probably a silly question, but I'm still pretty new to this whole sewing thing.  Do you just sew the ribbon along the hem?  Is it the same kind of ribbon you by in spools?  Any guidance would be truly appreciated!   

Thanks!

Laura


----------



## danicaw

for all you HSM fans out there....
http://www.komonews.com/news/entertainment/40714077.html

Its not over yet!
This may be common knowledge but I just saw it and thought I would share.


----------



## MouseTriper

PrincessKell said:


> Thanks I am feeling pretty crappy still. But its to be expected. and, no he didn't go, only because I went to the dr first.  He would have gone. He is off work because of the rain so he said he is gonna bring me a movie tomorrow and make me breakfast and clean up, and be gone before I have to pick up Georgia! and to think I was so nervous to go on that date with him. hehehe  .


Awww he sounds like a real sweetie!



froggy33 said:


> Your daughter is absolutely beautiful!  She always looks so stylish!


 Aww you are so sweet, thank you!!!!



abc123mom said:


> First, your daughter is TOO cute!  My 3 year old is a not so "girly" girl and I think she would love an outfit like this.  I have what is probably a silly question, but I'm still pretty new to this whole sewing thing.  Do you just sew the ribbon along the hem?  Is it the same kind of ribbon you by in spools?  Any guidance would be truly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Laura


 Aww, thank you so much!!!  Yes, that is exactly what I did.  I bought some of that ribbon (on a spool) and just stitched it over the hem.  It was really easy and my DD just loves them and so do I.


----------



## eyor44

I did it! I actually made something using a pattern and it came out correctly. Well, almost. 
As everyone else's children, DD is celebrating Dr. Suess this week. She brought home a note on Monday that they could wear a special hat on Friday for Dr. Suess day. Great, we do not have a red and white hat and I'm home sick. How to find one? Well, as I said, I am home sick, not interested in daytime tv so I'm on the Disboards. I love to browse this thread as y'all make some really great stuff. and I kept seeing this pic....


minnie2 said:


>



it finally dawned on me that maybe, maybe I could make something like this. I searched for a pattern and discovered that it is a CarlaC pattern. Y'all are always raving about her patterns so I finally decided to give it a try. It's not perfect and I had to redo a couple of things. But I did it and am willing to give it another try. 




When Aly saw it her first words were "Oh you made me a Wildcats hat" 
Yeah, okay, it is the same material I used for her HSM cheerleader outfit. Her brother had to explain to her that it was for Dr. Suess week. 
I want to say thank you. Thank you to everyone for your inspiration and hooking me up with the CarlaC patterns. and if anyone knows who Carla really is, please tell her thank you for me, thank you from the bottom of my heart. There IS hope that I can sew!


----------



## jeniamt

2cutekidz said:


> I call it the hat fom Hell.  It's adorable, and easy to put together, but the sizing is ridiculous!  I made DD one - the first try was HUGE, the second try was tiny and the last one was still too big, but wearable.



See, it looks so cute because it hangs down a little.  Gillian needs to wear it for a play she is in.  Since she'll be dancing in it, I was afraid it would fall off it was too loose.  I'm glad I wasn't the only one that had trouble with this pattern.


----------



## mrsmiller

sister


belle





















Linnette


----------



## jeniamt

The kids wanted me to post these but then DS would hardly cooperate with the picture taking.  Of course, he has asked a million times if I've shared it with you guys yet.  Anyway, started this for DS at about 11pm on Monday night.  The letters were a pain in the you know what.  I really need to move to larger appliques.






Here is DD and her friend in the outfits.  They were a huge hit at school.  Sorry, you guys are probably sick of seeing this dress!


----------



## snubie

eyor44 said:


> I want to say thank you. Thank you to everyone for your inspiration and hooking me up with the CarlaC patterns. and if anyone knows who Carla really is, please tell her thank you for me, thank you from the bottom of my heart. There IS hope that I can sew!


Very nice hat.  Carla is actaully a disser too.  LouiesMom I think might be her ID name.


jeniamt said:


> The kids wanted me to post these but then DS would hardly cooperate with the picture taking.  Of course, he has asked a million times if I've shared it with you guys yet.  Anyway, started this for DS at about 11pm on Monday night.  The letters were a pain in the you know what.  I really need to move to larger appliques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DD and her friend in the outfits.  They were a huge hit at school.  Sorry, you guys are probably sick of seeing this dress!



Those are all adorable.  You did a great job.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

eyor44 said:


> I did it! I actually made something using a pattern and it came out correctly. Well, almost.
> As everyone else's children, DD is celebrating Dr. Suess this week. She brought home a note on Monday that they could wear a special hat on Friday for Dr. Suess day. Great, we do not have a red and white hat and I'm home sick. How to find one? Well, as I said, I am home sick, not interested in daytime tv so I'm on the Disboards. I love to browse this thread as y'all make some really great stuff. and I kept seeing this pic....
> 
> 
> it finally dawned on me that maybe, maybe I could make something like this. I searched for a pattern and discovered that it is a CarlaC pattern. Y'all are always raving about her patterns so I finally decided to give it a try. It's not perfect and I had to redo a couple of things. But I did it and am willing to give it another try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Aly saw it her first words were "Oh you made me a Wildcats hat"
> Yeah, okay, it is the same material I used for her HSM cheerleader outfit. Her brother had to explain to her that it was for Dr. Suess week.
> I want to say thank you. Thank you to everyone for your inspiration and hooking me up with the CarlaC patterns. and if anyone knows who Carla really is, please tell her thank you for me, thank you from the bottom of my heart. There IS hope that I can sew!


Yay!! It looks great!! Keep going and post the results.



mrsmiller said:


> sister
> 
> 
> belle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


Very pretty Linnette. Are you still not feeling better?


jeniamt said:


> The kids wanted me to post these but then DS would hardly cooperate with the picture taking.  Of course, he has asked a million times if I've shared it with you guys yet.  Anyway, started this for DS at about 11pm on Monday night.  The letters were a pain in the you know what.  I really need to move to larger appliques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DD and her friend in the outfits.  They were a huge hit at school.  Sorry, you guys are probably sick of seeing this dress!


I love the red fish blue fish shirt and those girls are adorable.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I just wanted to let everyone know......I updated my TR. You can read it here. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1837147&page=2 I had to have it unlocked (thank you OhMari) so you might want to check it out.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

revrob said:


> Do you have his phone number?  Maybe you could call and ask him if he was able to get into the castle and ask if the girls have dresses.  Maybe tell him that you wanted to do something nice for the girls and wondered if you could get them dresses?





Oh I could!!!!  Thanks.  Great suggestion!


----------



## Reese'smom

I love to stalk and lurk on this thread! I would love to start sewing but have never made anything in my life. How hard is it? I used to be crafty- did some decopage (spelling?) and mosaic tile work, but nothing with fabrics. I think  I may have replaced a button or reattached a strap, but thats it. Are precise cutting skills important?


----------



## Twins+2more

LOVE thing one and two with dr.seuss how cute.

Another creative creation by Lynette.  I am so afraid to try the smocking


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Tinka_Belle said:


> Cute!!! Aren't they fun?



I have done one patchwork twirl skirt, and I don't like it at all.  I did all of my squares 5"x5", and I think it looks too gathered, plus it lays funky...I just don't like it.  It's a shame, because I like the look 




2cutekidz said:


> Thanks!!  I think I started with the large on the hat, but it got sized waaaay down.
> 
> I haven't made a patchwork with squares yet.  I do make tiered twirl tops though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually use fat quarters when I make them and cut the strips from them.  so the strips are usually 18 or 22 inches long - the width depends on the length I want the top/skirt.  I think I've posted directions on how to make these, but I can PM you or post them again if you want.



Your patchwork tops are so beautiful.  I think you always choose really good fabrics.



jeniamt said:


> The kids wanted me to post these but then DS would hardly cooperate with the picture taking.  Of course, he has asked a million times if I've shared it with you guys yet.  Anyway, started this for DS at about 11pm on Monday night.  The letters were a pain in the you know what.  I really need to move to larger appliques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DD and her friend in the outfits.  They were a huge hit at school.  Sorry, you guys are probably sick of seeing this dress!



These are all awesome!


----------



## PrincessKell

mrsmiller said:


> sister
> 
> 
> belle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Oh Linnette you did great. I love it



jeniamt said:


> The kids wanted me to post these but then DS would hardly cooperate with the picture taking.  Of course, he has asked a million times if I've shared it with you guys yet.  Anyway, started this for DS at about 11pm on Monday night.  The letters were a pain in the you know what.  I really need to move to larger appliques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DD and her friend in the outfits.  They were a huge hit at school.  Sorry, you guys are probably sick of seeing this dress!



I love those dresses. See you are so darn smart. I could have cased that and whipped one up for Peach by now.. hahaha


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Here is my patchwork skirt.  I took all of this time making sure the characters were placed perfectly in the center of each square.  A lot of fabric gets wasted this way!  As you can see, once it is gathered, you can't really see all of the characters well.  I either needed to do bigger squares, or less, so they weren't gathered so much.  Oh and DD hates the top.  "It's white Mommy.  It is not fancy enough."  





















Here she is "posing" again?!?!  This may be her signature pose I am afraid


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Camping Griswalds said:


> Here is my patchwork skirt.  I took all of this time making sure the characters were placed perfectly in the center of each square.  A lot of fabric gets wasted this way!  As you can see, once it is gathered, you can't really see all of the characters well.  I either needed to do bigger squares, or less, so they weren't gathered so much.  Oh and DD hates the top.  "It's white Mommy.  It is not fancy enough."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is "posing" again?!?!  This may be her signature pose I am afraid




OMG!!!  I love it!!!  It's fantastic


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Camping Griswalds said:


> I have done one patchwork twirl skirt, and I don't like it at all.  I did all of my squares 5"x5", and I think it looks too gathered, plus it lays funky...I just don't like it.  It's a shame, because I like the look





Camping Griswalds said:


>


Cute pose!! It looks like you have too many on the bottom row. I just doubled the amount of squares for each tier. The top tier I do twice the length of Jenna's waist, the second tier is twice that length and the next tier is twice the size of the middle tier. I only do three tiers, because after tier three I don't want to gather that much.


----------



## 2cutekidz

Thanks all!!  I've posted my Mickey and Snow White sets befoe, but they are definately my favorites!  I'll post the directions for the tiered twilr tops later - LOST is on!!



Reese'smom said:


> I love to stalk and lurk on this thread! I would love to start sewing but have never made anything in my life. How hard is it? I used to be crafty- did some decopage (spelling?) and mosaic tile work, but nothing with fabrics. I think  I may have replaced a button or reattached a strap, but thats it. Are precise cutting skills important?



Precise cutting?  Sometimes, but my cuts are rarely prefect!  My very first outfit I did was using Aleenes OK to Wash IT glue.  No sewing involved!!









decoupage jeans are easy to do too, and they turn out so cute!!











kmom said:


> These are WAY adorable! Might I ask if you did the applique by hand or is it a machine applique? I recently sold my embroidery machine due to financial issues  and am trying to figure out how to do appliques. I Googled instructions but they are not great. I read you can make them from coloring book pages. Your work is stunning!   Thanks



Thanks so much!! I don't have an embroidery machine either.  HeatherSue made a tute on applique.  It's in the bookmarks on the first page (I wish I had it when I started appliqueing)  Both Mickey and Snow White are from clip art I found online.  There are some images that I will just enlarge to the size I want on my computer screen, and trace it directly from there!  Coloring pages are a good template too.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

here is Jenna this morning on the way out the door for school. The bow in her hair is from Kelly. She has already worn it twice this week and she wore it several times last week. She really likes the bow. The jacket that she is wearing I got at Wal-Mart yesterday morning. It was marked down from $16 to $5. Jenna was really excited to get it yesterday.


----------



## Tink561

Camping Griswalds said:


> Here is my patchwork skirt.  I took all of this time making sure the characters were placed perfectly in the center of each square.  A lot of fabric gets wasted this way!  As you can see, once it is gathered, you can't really see all of the characters well.  I either needed to do bigger squares, or less, so they weren't gathered so much.  Oh and DD hates the top.  "It's white Mommy.  It is not fancy enough."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is "posing" again?!?!  This may be her signature pose I am afraid



She looks so cute!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

Tinka_Belle said:


> Cute pose!! It looks like you have too many on the bottom row. I just doubled the amount of squares for each tier. The top tier I do twice the length of Jenna's waist, the second tier is twice that length and the next tier is twice the size of the middle tier. I only do three tiers, because after tier three I don't want to gather that much.



I think you may be right.  I did the waist 1.5 tmes her actual waist, and then doubled form there.   I know if it came "close" I just added an extra square.  I hand gathered everything, so I definately can agree with you on the "No more rows" thing!  If I ever do one again, I think I will 1.5 the waist, and the first row will be that measurement as well.  Then row 2 will be 1.5 that length, not 2.  I also think my squares are just too small for that idea.  I think if you want to see more of the characters, you need wider squares.  I am actually thinking of trying one for St. Pattys Day, but using longer squares instead of 5" by 5"


----------



## eyor44

2cutekidz said:


> Precise cutting?  Sometimes, but my cuts are rarely prefect!  My very first outfit I did was using Aleenes OK to Wash IT glue.  No sewing involved!!



You did this using fabric glue!?!
Oh, thank you for this tip. I am going to look for this. I could do this. Maybe...
But I am going to give it a try.


----------



## 2cutekidz

eyor44 said:


> You did this using fabric glue!?!
> Oh, thank you for this tip. I am going to look for this. I could do this. Maybe...
> But I am going to give it a try.



Yep.  It held up for a wash or 2.  Where it lifted I added a little more glue and it was fine.


----------



## sahm1000

Camping Griswalds said:


> Here is my patchwork skirt.  I took all of this time making sure the characters were placed perfectly in the center of each square.  A lot of fabric gets wasted this way!  As you can see, once it is gathered, you can't really see all of the characters well.  I either needed to do bigger squares, or less, so they weren't gathered so much.  Oh and DD hates the top.  "It's white Mommy.  It is not fancy enough."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is "posing" again?!?!  This may be her signature pose I am afraid




LOVE the skirt!  I am trying that same idea for a rag quilt (using all different character fabric I mean).  I think it's really cute!



2cutekidz said:


> Thanks all!!  I've posted my Mickey and Snow White sets befoe, but they are definately my favorites!  I'll post the directions for the tiered twilr tops later - LOST is on!!
> 
> 
> 
> Precise cutting?  Sometimes, but my cuts are rarely prefect!  My very first outfit I did was using Aleenes OK to Wash IT glue.  No sewing involved!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decoupage jeans are easy to do too, and they turn out so cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!! I don't have an embroidery machine either.  HeatherSue made a tute on applique.  It's in the bookmarks on the first page (I wish I had it when I started appliqueing)  Both Mickey and Snow White are from clip art I found online.  There are some images that I will just enlarge to the size I want on my computer screen, and trace it directly from there!  Coloring pages are a good template too.



I forgot about that outfit with the swirly Mickeys!  I remember you making it and telling us that you glued it on!  I have to say it's so funny that you glued it on considering how beautiful your outfits are now (not that it wasn't cute - just glued!) !  Wow!  What a difference a little time makes - didn't you just say that you had been sewing for a little over a year?




Tinka_Belle said:


> here is Jenna this morning on the way out the door for school. The bow in her hair is from Kelly. She has already worn it twice this week and she wore it several times last week. She really likes the bow. The jacket that she is wearing I got at Wal-Mart yesterday morning. It was marked down from $16 to $5. Jenna was really excited to get it yesterday.




Jenna looks so cute!  I love getting bargains too!


----------



## Adi12982

WOAH!  I left to take the bar (and study "hardcore" for some days before) and not only are we on a new thread but we are almost on page 80!!  Holy moly!!  I'm gad to see that things have been going well for most of you - prayers for those in need.  

My pregnancy seems to be going ok. . I am 8 weeks tomorrow.  I heard the heart beat and saw the "circle" two weeks ago this Friday.  This Friday I go to the Maternity Center and get my first check-up with he midwife.  Thanks for your thoughts and prayers, they seem to be working!!  Thanks so much!!


----------



## Jennia

Hello, long time semi-lurker here (you guys move too fast to lurk properly!). This thread inspired me to make five outfits for our four day, somewhat spontaneous trip last November, and I'm determined to do even better for our trips last year.   Everything is sewn by hand, so nothing too fancy! Here's the only really good photo I have in photobucket: 






Unfortunately, my dd peed all over that skirt about five minutes after arriving at the park so no good photos of her wearing it. 

This mostly shows the shirt I made for dh (it had three Mickey heads across the chest) and the jumper for dd (there's a Mickey head on the front):






I don't seem to have photos of the other three, or of the shirts I made for myself and dh.


----------



## jeniamt

Adi12982 said:


> WOAH!  I left to take the bar (and study "hardcore" for some days before) and not only are we on a new thread but we are almost on page 80!!  Holy moly!!  I'm gad to see that things have been going well for most of you - prayers for those in need.
> 
> My pregnancy seems to be going ok. . I am 8 weeks tomorrow.  I heard the heart beat and saw the "circle" two weeks ago this Friday.  This Friday I go to the Maternity Center and get my first check-up with he midwife.  Thanks for your thoughts and prayers, they seem to be working!!  Thanks so much!!



Glad to hear you and tiny bambino are doing well!  Hope the bar went well, ugh, I remember DH taking it so many years ago and all the studying that came before.



Jennia said:


> Hello, long time semi-lurker here (you guys move too fast to lurk properly!). This thread inspired me to make five outfits for our four day, somewhat spontaneous trip last November, and I'm determined to do even better for our trips last year.   Everything is sewn by hand, so nothing too fancy! Here's the only really good photo I have in photobucket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, my dd peed all over that skirt about five minutes after arriving at the park so no good photos of her wearing it.
> 
> This mostly shows the shirt I made for dh (it had three Mickey heads across the chest) and the jumper for dd (there's a Mickey head on the front):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't seem to have photos of the other three, or of the shirts I made for myself and dh.



Great job!  And what a little red-headed cutie!

So here is Gillian's munchkin costume.  We bought the shirt and the pants are of course, CarlaC's Easy Fit.  The pageboy hat turned out cuter than I first thought.  I think the flower helps.  The director said to wear bright colors so this is what she chose:


----------



## Tinka_Belle

jeniamt said:


> So here is Gillian's munchkin costume.  We bought the shirt and the pants are of course, CarlaC's Easy Fit.  The pageboy hat turned out cuter than I first thought.  I think the flower helps.  The director said to wear bright colors so this is what she chose:


That is so cute. She will be the cutest Munchkin ever. What size hat did you use for your DD? I have had that pattern since last year and still don't what size to make for Jenna.


----------



## vargas17

Does anyone have or know where I can find a picture of the old-time minnie hat.  The one with the flower sticking out of the top.  I want a pic of the full hat.  All I can find is this

http://http://www.disneyclips.com/imagesnewb/imageslwrakr01/clipoldmin.gif

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Tracie

jeniamt said:


> Glad to hear you and tiny bambino are doing well!  Hope the bar went well, ugh, I remember DH taking it so many years ago and all the studying that came before.
> 
> 
> 
> Great job!  And what a little red-headed cutie!
> 
> So here is Gillian's munchkin costume.  We bought the shirt and the pants are of course, CarlaC's Easy Fit.  The pageboy hat turned out cuter than I first thought.  I think the flower helps.  The director said to wear bright colors so this is what she chose:




very cute!  Love the hat and Gillian's hair color.


----------



## Tracie

I liked it so much I posted twice


----------



## Tinka_Belle

2manyprincesses said:


> Crystal!!
> 
> I downloaded CarlaC's sash pattern just now.  and whose cute photo did I see in the "I Made This"?????
> 
> Jenna, in her beautiful white dress and purple sash!!  So pretty and sweet!
> 
> And I didn't quote each one, but I am loving all the stuff you've been churning out lately.  Have you been sleeping at all??


Thanks for the complement. That sash really made that dress pretty. 



twistedribbonbows said:


> Just made some Easter bows~


Pretty!! I love them!!


----------



## PrincessKell

vargas17 said:


> Does anyone have or know where I can find a picture of the old-time minnie hat.  The one with the flower sticking out of the top.  I want a pic of the full hat.  All I can find is this
> 
> http://http://www.disneyclips.com/imagesnewb/imageslwrakr01/clipoldmin.gif
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!



You know what I jus saw a picture of this hat on the Disneyland picture of the day thread. Or character pictures here at the DIS in the Disneyland section. Someone posted it with them and minnie.


----------



## PrincessKell

Jennia said:


> Hello, long time semi-lurker here (you guys move too fast to lurk properly!). This thread inspired me to make five outfits for our four day, somewhat spontaneous trip last November, and I'm determined to do even better for our trips last year.   Everything is sewn by hand, so nothing too fancy! Here's the only really good photo I have in photobucket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, my dd peed all over that skirt about five minutes after arriving at the park so no good photos of her wearing it.
> 
> This mostly shows the shirt I made for dh (it had three Mickey heads across the chest) and the jumper for dd (there's a Mickey head on the front):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't seem to have photos of the other three, or of the shirts I made for myself and dh.



Ooh she is such a cutie! and what a great looking family you have. Super cute outfits. I'd love to see more. 



jeniamt said:


> Glad to hear you and tiny bambino are doing well!  Hope the bar went well, ugh, I remember DH taking it so many years ago and all the studying that came before.
> 
> 
> 
> Great job!  And what a little red-headed cutie!
> 
> So here is Gillian's munchkin costume.  We bought the shirt and the pants are of course, CarlaC's Easy Fit.  The pageboy hat turned out cuter than I first thought.  I think the flower helps.  The director said to wear bright colors so this is what she chose:



Ooh I love fun bright colors! Totally cute with that hat!


----------



## PrincessKell

Ok so I have been cutting fabric. I am really putting off this skirt for some reason. I really want to sew. Maybe because I keep looking at all these awesome outfits you all are posting. 

But.....side note Georgia has a really REALLY loose top tooth. So tonight she really wanted it out. I mean OUT! SO we tried everything we could think of that she would let us do to get it out. I even offered her $5 extra dollars on top of the tooth fairy if I could just pull it out. hehehehe   So here are the pictures from tonight. 

The tooth




The floss








calling her dad telling him I was torturing her by trying to pull her tooth out, but the whole time laughing. haha




The warm towel




The apple





and there you have it folks... and you are wondering where the picture is with the missing tooth...It never came out. NOTHING worked! any suggestions other than let it fall out.


----------



## Piper

PrincessKell said:


> Ok so I have been cutting fabric. I am really putting off this skirt for some reason. I really want to sew. Maybe because I keep looking at all these awesome outfits you all are posting.
> 
> But.....side note Georgia has a really REALLY loose top tooth. So tonight she really wanted it out. I mean OUT! SO we tried everything we could think of that she would let us do to get it out. I even offered her $5 extra dollars on top of the tooth fairy if I could just pull it out. hehehehe  So here are the pictures from tonight.
> 
> The tooth
> 
> The floss
> 
> 
> calling her dad telling him I was torturing her by trying to pull her tooth out, but the whole time laughing. haha
> 
> The warm towel
> 
> The apple
> 
> 
> and there you have it folks... and you are wondering where the picture is with the missing tooth...It never came out. NOTHING worked! any suggestions other than let it fall out.


 
Eat corn on the cob!  That's how I lost my first one (an I swallowed it!)   I did not get a visit from the tooth fairy because my parents said she only left money when there was a tooth she could take (I know -- mean, huh )  After that I wouldn't eat corn on the cob until I was an adult


----------



## Stephres

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I'm such a SNOB....such a snob.  But I know you guys would understand (a little).  You all know about my friend passing away.  Well her DH was asking me back in November about Disney advice.  He never mentioned it again.  Sat he left for Disney and told me about it the night before.  Now he's posted a couple of pics online (they are there right now) and they have Aisling's old hand-me-downs on.  But they aren't cute Disney ones or her old customs (which I so would have let them borrow).  I seriously want to FedEx cute clothes to the hotel!  I'm mad at myself for being such a snob.       These kids lost their mother, there are clearly more important things in life.  But I'm convinced their mother is going to haunt me for letting them look like that on vacation



Aw, you're not a snob!  You are a good friend.



eyor44 said:


>



Cute hat: it looks perfect! And how great that it can have two uses!



mrsmiller said:


>



So pretty, she will love it. Feel better soon!  



jeniamt said:


>



My son makes me crop out his head, so I feel your pain. The girls look so cute in their outfits!



Camping Griswalds said:


>



I think it is cute! I love her signature pose!



Adi12982 said:


> WOAH!  I left to take the bar (and study "hardcore" for some days before) and not only are we on a new thread but we are almost on page 80!!  Holy moly!!  I'm gad to see that things have been going well for most of you - prayers for those in need.
> 
> My pregnancy seems to be going ok. . I am 8 weeks tomorrow.  I heard the heart beat and saw the "circle" two weeks ago this Friday.  This Friday I go to the Maternity Center and get my first check-up with he midwife.  Thanks for your thoughts and prayers, they seem to be working!!  Thanks so much!!



Hope the bar results are good. I'm glad your pregnancy is going well. Hearing the heartbeat for the first time is so exciting!



Jennia said:


>



I love that minnie head top, so cute! And your family is just adorable. Thanks for posting pictures.



jeniamt said:


>



This is so cute! I love seeing things for older girls.


----------



## minnie2

bear_mom said:


> I made my 9 1/2 year old a size 6 in the A-line top  and a size 7 in the flouncy skirt. Both fit her well and I can see them not being too small anytime soon. Have I mentioned that she is tiny???
> 
> Emily


she sounds like she is a little smaller then Nikki!  



2cutekidz said:


> Thanks!!  I think I started with the large on the hat, but it got sized waaaay down.
> 
> I haven't made a patchwork with squares yet.  I do make tiered twirl tops though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually use fat quarters when I make them and cut the strips from them.  so the strips are usually 18 or 22 inches long - the width depends on the length I want the top/skirt.  I think I've posted directions on how to make these, but I can PM you or post them again if you want.


those are the tops I was talking about!!!!  Please post the directions!  I probably would cut my own squares mainly because I don't have any fat quarters!




Stephres said:


> Yes, perfectly! I don't know why I get so worried about not having them evenly spaced or something. I am a weirdo.
> 
> I actually did make one last summer, it came out ok. I didn't put on fake buttons, maybe that's why I wasn't thrilled with it!


really cute!  maybe I should make one of these instead of going through all the trouble making 4 simply sweet tops 


twistedribbonbows said:


> Just made some Easter bows~


so pretty!  



froggy33 said:


> I've made a couple of these for my baby girl. (She's the little one that I posted valentine's Day pics of that has her tongue stuck out) I measure her head - this time it happened to be 17.5 inches so I made the size small panels.  I cut out the band the size she says, but then before I get ready to sew it on I cut it down to just a bit bigger than my girls head, I think I did just over 18" this time.  This way it sits a little lower.  The panels end up being a bit bunched, but I like that.  I also like the hat to lay a little flatter on top - like an actual page boy hat (otherwise I think it looks like a chefs hat)
> 
> Good luck!


thanks!  I will do that with Nikki's It will be hard for my nieces since she is in FL and I am in IL.



tricia said:


> Then you have to check out Heather's amazing applique tutorial on the first page.  It is amazing, even though I have been afraid to try.


I was just going to post that!



danicaw said:


> for all you HSM fans out there....
> http://www.komonews.com/news/entertainment/40714077.html
> 
> Its not over yet!
> This may be common knowledge but I just saw it and thought I would share.


Nikki is going to be so excited!  



eyor44 said:


> I did it! I actually made something using a pattern and it came out correctly. Well, almost.
> As everyone else's children, DD is celebrating Dr. Suess this week. She brought home a note on Monday that they could wear a special hat on Friday for Dr. Suess day. Great, we do not have a red and white hat and I'm home sick. How to find one? Well, as I said, I am home sick, not interested in daytime tv so I'm on the Disboards. I love to browse this thread as y'all make some really great stuff. and I kept seeing this pic....
> 
> 
> it finally dawned on me that maybe, maybe I could make something like this. I searched for a pattern and discovered that it is a CarlaC pattern. Y'all are always raving about her patterns so I finally decided to give it a try. It's not perfect and I had to redo a couple of things. But I did it and am willing to give it another try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Aly saw it her first words were "Oh you made me a Wildcats hat"
> Yeah, okay, it is the same material I used for her HSM cheerleader outfit. Her brother had to explain to her that it was for Dr. Suess week.
> I want to say thank you. Thank you to everyone for your inspiration and hooking me up with the CarlaC patterns. and if anyone knows who Carla really is, please tell her thank you for me, thank you from the bottom of my heart. There IS hope that I can sew!


That came out great!  Love her response to seeing it.  
 I am glad Nikki's picture got you realizing you could make it too!  LOL  Even if the hat was really for my nephew! I couldn't have Kyle model it because his head is HUGE like his dad's!  



mrsmiller said:


> sister
> 
> 
> belle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


that is the perfect Belle outfit!



jeniamt said:


> The kids wanted me to post these but then DS would hardly cooperate with the picture taking.  Of course, he has asked a million times if I've shared it with you guys yet.  Anyway, started this for DS at about 11pm on Monday night.  The letters were a pain in the you know what.  I really need to move to larger appliques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DD and her friend in the outfits.  They were a huge hit at school.  Sorry, you guys are probably sick of seeing this dress!


I love those Thing 1 and Thing 2 tops!



Camping Griswalds said:


> Here is my patchwork skirt.  I took all of this time making sure the characters were placed perfectly in the center of each square.  A lot of fabric gets wasted this way!  As you can see, once it is gathered, you can't really see all of the characters well.  I either needed to do bigger squares, or less, so they weren't gathered so much.  Oh and DD hates the top.  "It's white Mommy.  It is not fancy enough."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is "posing" again?!?!  This may be her signature pose I am afraid


It is great patchworks are always one of my favorites.



Tinka_Belle said:


> here is Jenna this morning on the way out the door for school. The bow in her hair is from Kelly. She has already worn it twice this week and she wore it several times last week. She really likes the bow. The jacket that she is wearing I got at Wal-Mart yesterday morning. It was marked down from $16 to $5. Jenna was really excited to get it yesterday.


Great find!  I love getting good deals!



Adi12982 said:


> WOAH!  I left to take the bar (and study "hardcore" for some days before) and not only are we on a new thread but we are almost on page 80!!  Holy moly!!  I'm gad to see that things have been going well for most of you - prayers for those in need.
> 
> My pregnancy seems to be going ok. . I am 8 weeks tomorrow.  I heard the heart beat and saw the "circle" two weeks ago this Friday.  This Friday I go to the Maternity Center and get my first check-up with he midwife.  Thanks for your thoughts and prayers, they seem to be working!!  Thanks so much!!


Keep us posted on the Bar exam!  
Yeah on hearing the HB!  how exciting!



jeniamt said:


> Glad to hear you and tiny bambino are doing well!  Hope the bar went well, ugh, I remember DH taking it so many years ago and all the studying that came before.
> 
> 
> 
> Great job!  And what a little red-headed cutie!
> 
> So here is Gillian's munchkin costume.  We bought the shirt and the pants are of course, CarlaC's Easy Fit.  The pageboy hat turned out cuter than I first thought.  I think the flower helps.  The director said to wear bright colors so this is what she chose:


adorable!  She is such a pretty girl!


----------



## 2manyprincesses

Camping Griswalds said:


> Here is my patchwork skirt.  I took all of this time making sure the characters were placed perfectly in the center of each square.  A lot of fabric gets wasted this way!  As you can see, once it is gathered, you can't really see all of the characters well.  I either needed to do bigger squares, or less, so they weren't gathered so much.  Oh and DD hates the top.  "It's white Mommy.  It is not fancy enough."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is my favorite pose.  It's a cute picture to save for when she grows up!
> 
> I think your skirt is really cute!  I made a similar one with the Ariel fabric you chose and also a Hannah Montanna.  One thing I love about them is that they are not too fitted, so the girls wore them all last summer and are STILL wearing them!
> 
> I hear you on the shirt.  Did you make the white one?  Maybe something similar in a blue or purple to go with the skirt?  I personally like the white, it goes with the ruffle, but my DD's just won't wear it if they don't like it and I don't want to do all that work to have a cute shirt hanging in the closet!  kwim?  Maybe you could make another skirt or jumper to go with the shirt?
> 
> OR.....maybe she'll just forget and wear it as is!!???
> 
> Great job and good luck!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

PrincessKell said:


> Ok so I have been cutting fabric. I am really putting off this skirt for some reason. I really want to sew. Maybe because I keep looking at all these awesome outfits you all are posting.
> 
> But.....side note Georgia has a really REALLY loose top tooth. So tonight she really wanted it out. I mean OUT! SO we tried everything we could think of that she would let us do to get it out. I even offered her $5 extra dollars on top of the tooth fairy if I could just pull it out. hehehehe   So here are the pictures from tonight.
> 
> The tooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The floss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calling her dad telling him I was torturing her by trying to pull her tooth out, but the whole time laughing. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The warm towel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The apple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and there you have it folks... and you are wondering where the picture is with the missing tooth...It never came out. NOTHING worked! any suggestions other than let it fall out.


If you find something that works please let me know. Everytime Jenna has a loose tooth we try everything and nothing ever works. She always ends up just letting it fall out. I love the pic of Georgia with the apple. That is how Jenna eats an apple too.


----------



## 2cutekidz

sahm1000 said:


> I forgot about that outfit with the swirly Mickeys!  I remember you making it and telling us that you glued it on!  I have to say it's so funny that you glued it on considering how beautiful your outfits are now (not that it wasn't cute - just glued!) !  Wow!  What a difference a little time makes - didn't you just say that you had been sewing for a little over a year?



Yeppers.  It will be 2 years of sewing for me in June.  



jeniamt said:


> So here is Gillian's munchkin costume.  We bought the shirt and the pants are of course, CarlaC's Easy Fit.  The pageboy hat turned out cuter than I first thought.  I think the flower helps.  The director said to wear bright colors so this is what she chose:



I think the hat is perfect!  The one I made was still too big and kept falling over he eyes.  It was cute for pictures, but not practical for every day wear. 



vargas17 said:


> Does anyone have or know where I can find a picture of the old-time minnie hat.  The one with the flower sticking out of the top.  I want a pic of the full hat.  All I can find is this
> 
> http://http://www.disneyclips.com/imagesnewb/imageslwrakr01/clipoldmin.gif
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!



How about this?


----------



## kjbrown

Does anyone know if the newly updated CarlaC Easy Pants go down to 6 months now?  It seems like a lot of her redone patterns do.  I won the Easy Pants pattern from youcanmakethis, so it isn't in my library in order to get the update.

If it goes down to 6 months, I may just go buy it.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

2manyprincesses said:


> Camping Griswalds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my patchwork skirt.  I took all of this time making sure the characters were placed perfectly in the center of each square.  A lot of fabric gets wasted this way!  As you can see, once it is gathered, you can't really see all of the characters well.  I either needed to do bigger squares, or less, so they weren't gathered so much.  Oh and DD hates the top.  "It's white Mommy.  It is not fancy enough."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is my favorite pose.  It's a cute picture to save for when she grows up!
> 
> I think your skirt is really cute!  I made a similar one with the Ariel fabric you chose and also a Hannah Montanna.  One thing I love about them is that they are not too fitted, so the girls wore them all last summer and are STILL wearing them!
> 
> I hear you on the shirt.  Did you make the white one?  Maybe something similar in a blue or purple to go with the skirt?  I personally like the white, it goes with the ruffle, but my DD's just won't wear it if they don't like it and I don't want to do all that work to have a cute shirt hanging in the closet!  kwim?  Maybe you could make another skirt or jumper to go with the shirt?
> 
> OR.....maybe she'll just forget and wear it as is!!???
> 
> Great job and good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of possibly doing a peasant top just like this "plain" one, but in a poka dot.  We will see.  I hate to put more time into something I don't like too much.  I feel like I should just give up, and start a new plan!
Click to expand...


----------



## Tinka_Belle

kjbrown said:


> Does anyone know if the newly updated CarlaC Easy Pants go down to 6 months now?  It seems like a lot of her redone patterns do.  I won the Easy Pants pattern from youcanmakethis, so it isn't in my library in order to get the update.
> 
> If it goes down to 6 months, I may just go buy it.


Yes it does go down to size 6 months. You might be able to email the site owners and see if you can get the updated version. They are really sweet people and I am sure that they will help you out.


----------



## coteau_chick

Here are some pictures of Grace wearing the outfits I made her.  I already posted the one of her wearing the dress Cindee made her.  We had a great trip except Grace had a occasional cough the whole trip. She would cough and then throw up after she was perfectly fine.  We had taken her to the doctor before we left and he said she had bronchitis and we didn't need to cancel the trip.  I was worried when she would cough because she was in the hospital before Christmas with pneumonia.  I had posted pictures of her here back then you might remember.  When we came home I went straight back to the doctor with her and he did a test on her.  I got the call yesterday afternoon that she has whooping cough.    I am going to call Port Orleans Riverside in a little while to tell them to clean the room we were in and the crib very good.  I would NEVER have gone had I known what she had.  We were on the buses with other people and all.  I am so upset.  I mean between the coughing she was perfectly normal.  I had NO clue.  I pray that we didn't get anyone else sick.  I am sorry for rambeling on but I know you all give good advice.  If anyone has any I would appreciate it.

Well I guess I will show you my pictures of her outfits now.  
Boutique bottoms and dress top





Carla A line dress and easy fit pants,  I use a pillowcase from Kmart for the top.






Carla A line with pillowcase and boutique bottoms






Miss Molly Sundress


----------



## jeniamt

Tinka_Belle said:


> That is so cute. She will be the cutest Munchkin ever. What size hat did you use for your DD? I have had that pattern since last year and still don't what size to make for Jenna.



Based on her head size I made the XL but it was waaayyy to big.  I ended up cutting like 8 inches off the band!  Because of that, the band was too big for the hat part so the hat has some gathering.  I actually think that makes it look cuter.  The gathering makes it a little poofier.  Good luck and be prepared to fit it to her head a couple of times while you are working.  Keep the seam ripper near by   



2cutekidz said:


> Yeppers.  It will be 2 years of sewing for me in June.
> 
> I think the hat is perfect!  The one I made was still too big and kept falling over he eyes.  It was cute for pictures, but not practical for every day wear.



Its not that your sewing is isn't great but I think your talent is the way you put the fabrics together.  You have a great eye for design.

Thanks for the compliment.  I found the trick for making it look right on her head is to pull it down in the back.  It is pretty fitted on her since she needs to dance in it.



coteau_chick said:


> Here are some pictures of Grace wearing the outfits I made her.  I already posted the one of her wearing the dress Cindee made her.  We had a great trip except Grace had a occasional cough the whole trip. She would cough and then throw up after she was perfectly fine.  We had taken her to the doctor before we left and he said she had bronchitis and we didn't need to cancel the trip.  I was worried when she would cough because she was in the hospital before Christmas with pneumonia.  I had posted pictures of her here back then you might remember.  When we came home I went straight back to the doctor with her and he did a test on her.  I got the call yesterday afternoon that she has whooping cough.    I am going to call Port Orleans Riverside in a little while to tell them to clean the room we were in and the crib very good.  I would NEVER have gone had I known what she had.  We were on the buses with other people and all.  I am so upset.  I mean between the coughing she was perfectly normal.  I had NO clue.  I pray that we didn't get anyone else sick.  I am sorry for rambeling on but I know you all give good advice.  If anyone has any I would appreciate it.
> 
> Well I guess I will show you my pictures of her outfits now.
> Boutique bottoms and dress top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla A line dress and easy fit pants,  I use a pillowcase from Kmart for the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla A line with pillowcase and boutique bottoms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Molly Sundress



Wow, whooping cough.  Scary, hope she is on the mend.  At least she looked really cute!  Do you remember the character on Saturday Night Live (I think Steve Martin played him) that would say "its better to look good than feel good?"  The outfits are adorable.


----------



## 2cutekidz

kjbrown said:


> Does anyone know if the newly updated CarlaC Easy Pants go down to 6 months now?  It seems like a lot of her redone patterns do.  I won the Easy Pants pattern from youcanmakethis, so it isn't in my library in order to get the update.
> 
> If it goes down to 6 months, I may just go buy it.



I had bought Carla's strip work and peasant top before YCMT started the librabies, so even though I bought them, they weren't in there.  I asked Carla how I could get the updates and she sent them to me.  I'd contact the admins. at YCMT first, then see if Carla can send you the update.  I don't think you'll have to go to Carla though.


----------



## kjbrown

Tinka_Belle said:


> Yes it does go down to size 6 months. You might be able to email the site owners and see if you can get the updated version. They are really sweet people and I am sure that they will help you out.





2cutekidz said:


> I had bought Carla's strip work and peasant top before YCMT started the librabies, so even though I bought them, they weren't in there.  I asked Carla how I could get the updates and she sent them to me.  I'd contact the admins. at YCMT first, then see if Carla can send you the update.  I don't think you'll have to go to Carla though.



I emailed them.  Felt weird asking for more on something that was free, though, which is probably why I didn't think to do it.  Doesn't hurt to ask though, right?


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Hello everyone...longtime lurker...I have 3-4 pairs of boyfriends Khaki Dockers that of course have a hole in the crotch and the rest of the pants are in great shape. There is lots his inseam is 38inches....yes he is 6'9  I  don't want to trash the pants but want to use them for something. 

Anyone got any good ideas for the pants? Not looking for anything in particular I am open to suggestions. I do have a 4 yr old and a 2yr old to sew for...and we are going to the World in September.  TIA....


----------



## jham

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Hello everyone...longtime lurker...I have 3-4 pairs of boyfriends Khaki Dockers that of course have a hole in the crotch and the rest of the pants are in great shape. There is lots his inseam is 38inches....yes he is 6'9  I  don't want to trash the pants but want to use them for something.
> 
> Anyone got any good ideas for the pants? Not looking for anything in particular I am open to suggestions. I do have a 4 yr old and a 2yr old to sew for...and we are going to the World in September.  TIA....




you could use them to make easy fit pants and bowling shirts for AK.  Mix them with some animal prints and/or Minnie Dot like T-Beri did.  Her khaki outfit for Little was so cute!


----------



## PrincessKell

Tinka_Belle said:


> If you find something that works please let me know. Everytime Jenna has a loose tooth we try everything and nothing ever works. She always ends up just letting it fall out. I love the pic of Georgia with the apple. That is how Jenna eats an apple too.



Oh I will.. She went to school not wanting to go in case her tooth came out there.. hehe but she said they give you a pouch to wear and put your tooth in at the nurse office.  I packed her another apple just in case. hehe 



coteau_chick said:


> Well I guess I will show you my pictures of her outfits now.
> Boutique bottoms and dress top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla A line dress and easy fit pants,  I use a pillowcase from Kmart for the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla A line with pillowcase and boutique bottoms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Molly Sundress



Oh I do love them! I do indeed! You really make those pillowcases work. They are so crisp and bright and great!


----------



## jessica52877

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Hello everyone...longtime lurker...I have 3-4 pairs of boyfriends Khaki Dockers that of course have a hole in the crotch and the rest of the pants are in great shape. There is lots his inseam is 38inches....yes he is 6'9  I  don't want to trash the pants but want to use them for something.
> 
> Anyone got any good ideas for the pants? Not looking for anything in particular I am open to suggestions. I do have a 4 yr old and a 2yr old to sew for...and we are going to the World in September.  TIA....





jham said:


> you could use them to make easy fit pants and bowling shirts for AK.  Mix them with some animal prints and/or Minnie Dot like T-Beri did.  Her khaki outfit for Little was so cute!



I agree with Jham! Those would be perfect for that and T-Beri's outfit was so so cute!

I have about 5-6 pairs of jeans and khaki's saved too! I know some day I'll use them! I use corduroy all the time for appliqueing that came from some old pants of mine!


----------



## kimmylaj

just a quick drive by but please pray for noah...mom posted on his blog he is not well, the two of them are trying to fly home.  thank you


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Jenna and I both just got back from the doctor and we both left with medication for ADD. We are hoping for positive results. I hate that she has to be on medicine, but I would rather have her ADD under control than to continue to cause a gap between her and those around her. Hopefully this will help us both get and stay on track.

I will be praying for Noah.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I have a few pages to catch up on, but I finally have a bunch of photos to post!

Here is my girlfriend holding up the VERY simple quilt I did for her 3rd baby's 1st birthday- I love this fabric- but I did not like that if I cut the fabric so that the blocks ran straight I would lose a ton of yardage- so I just evened it up and went with it.



Here we all are outside the Cosmic Omelette (which wasn't that cosmic) I hate that you can't tell I'm pregnant in this pic- I could easily be mistaken as very "thick"




Here is the St Patrick's Day dress (we just got back home after being out all day- and she was getting ready for a nap- so her piggy tails were gone and she's eating a cookie!)



just to try to show the fabric really is brighter than many of the photos reveal



I just got a new order of bows, but wanted to take pics of a few others in my collection too...
These are all sets- but for ease of picture taking i included only 1 of each



I only had one made, now I need to ask Waughzee to make another one, as the pony tail just doesnt work with car seats. but I love this bow!



I did the reverse on these- I had the bows made and then bought fabric to make an outfit to match- on my to do list to make them up



I had 2 of these made to go with the Feliz I made her for easter- I love these because really they will go with everything this summer too!


----------



## fairygoodmother

PrincessKell said:


> Ok so I have been cutting fabric. I am really putting off this skirt for some reason. I really want to sew. Maybe because I keep looking at all these awesome outfits you all are posting.
> 
> But.....side note Georgia has a really REALLY loose top tooth. So tonight she really wanted it out. I mean OUT! SO we tried everything we could think of that she would let us do to get it out. I even offered her $5 extra dollars on top of the tooth fairy if I could just pull it out. hehehehe   So here are the pictures from tonight.
> 
> The tooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... any suggestions other than let it fall out.



Kell, twist that sucker right out of her mouth.  Get a good grip on it with tissue paper or gauze, then twist it a little while pulling gently.  It should come right out!


----------



## abc123mom

How early do you all start planning or making outfits for trips to Disney?  We aren't going until October (I know I'm probably WAY too early now, is that possible?  ), but I know how busy the end of summer/fall can be and I'm naturally a procrastinator.  

I was wondering how far ahead it may be safe to start without fear of any MAJOR growth spurts.  I'm thinking mainly dresses for the girls so I think I could always get away with something being a bit shorter...just add leggings or something?


----------



## kstgelais4

Tinka_Belle said:


> here is Jenna this morning on the way out the door for school. The bow in her hair is from Kelly. She has already worn it twice this week and she wore it several times last week. She really likes the bow. The jacket that she is wearing I got at Wal-Mart yesterday morning. It was marked down from $16 to $5. Jenna was really excited to get it yesterday.


She looks so cute! I am glad she likes the bow!



coteau_chick said:


> Here are some pictures of Grace wearing the outfits I made her.  I already posted the one of her wearing the dress Cindee made her.  We had a great trip except Grace had a occasional cough the whole trip. She would cough and then throw up after she was perfectly fine.  We had taken her to the doctor before we left and he said she had bronchitis and we didn't need to cancel the trip.  I was worried when she would cough because she was in the hospital before Christmas with pneumonia.  I had posted pictures of her here back then you might remember.  When we came home I went straight back to the doctor with her and he did a test on her.  I got the call yesterday afternoon that she has whooping cough.    I am going to call Port Orleans Riverside in a little while to tell them to clean the room we were in and the crib very good.  I would NEVER have gone had I known what she had.  We were on the buses with other people and all.  I am so upset.  I mean between the coughing she was perfectly normal.  I had NO clue.  I pray that we didn't get anyone else sick.  I am sorry for rambeling on but I know you all give good advice.  If anyone has any I would appreciate it.
> 
> Well I guess I will show you my pictures of her outfits now.
> Boutique bottoms and dress top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla A line dress and easy fit pants,  I use a pillowcase from Kmart for the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla A line with pillowcase and boutique bottoms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Molly Sundress


She is so stinking cute! The outfits you made her are really cute too!


----------



## kstgelais4

abc123mom said:


> How early do you all start planning or making outfits for trips to Disney?  We aren't going until October (I know I'm probably WAY too early now, is that possible?  ), but I know how busy the end of summer/fall can be and I'm naturally a procrastinator.
> 
> I was wondering how far ahead it may be safe to start without fear of any MAJOR growth spurts.  I'm thinking mainly dresses for the girls so I think I could always get away with something being a bit shorter...just add leggings or something?



We are going in Oct. too, and I have already completed 2 sets of outfits. I just made them one size bigger for everyone.


----------



## kstgelais4

I know some of you may remember that a little while ago, I told you guys a little about our housing situation, asked you to pray for us. 
WE GOT THE HOUSE!!!!!!!
We signed the papers on Tues, and we now are officially moving!!! I am really excited about it, although I will have to pack up my sewing machine and computer for a bit.
Thanks for all your prayers!


----------



## vargas17

[/QUOTE]

I should have known you would have the answer Leslie    It's for my shirt that's gonna match one of the  outfits you made for Ainslie   Thanks!!!


----------



## DisneyKings

This is probably a silly question...How important is the neatness of the zigzag stitch in carla c's portrait peasant?  I've never done a zigzag & i think my machine needs some adjustments.  It looks horrible, but does that REALLY matter?  I wanted to get this outfit done before taking it in for servicing.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## jessica52877

abc123mom said:


> How early do you all start planning or making outfits for trips to Disney?  We aren't going until October (I know I'm probably WAY too early now, is that possible?  ), but I know how busy the end of summer/fall can be and I'm naturally a procrastinator.



Planning, as soon as I get back from a trip. Actually making, usually the week before if I start early. Otherwise a couple of days! I wouldn't suggest that way but it works for me!  

*Eyore4Ever149* - Super cute outfits! I love the MM one your daughter is wearing in the picture! I know we have seen it before but it is so cute!

Coteau Chick - Wow! Your daughters outfits were great! The pillowcases worked perfect! sorry about the whooping cough.

And to everyone else I actually played with cricut today! It was so much fun! I bought SCAL this morning and used it this afternoon! I can't wait to try with some pictures soon!


----------



## Jennia

Cricut question-
Is it really worth it in the long run? After spending about 40 dollars on chipboard letters this week, I'm starting to look into getting one. What are the pros/cons to having one? Anyone want to share examples of what they've made using their Cricut? TIA!


----------



## revrob

Jennia said:


> Cricut question-
> Is it really worth it in the long run? After spending about 40 dollars on chipboard letters this week, I'm starting to look into getting one. What are the pros/cons to having one? Anyone want to share examples of what they've made using their Cricut? TIA!



I have really enjoyed my cricut.  I don't have pics, but I need to take some.  I have some autograph books that need to go out, so maybe I'll take pics before I send them out.  One word of caution.  Don't let people know that you have one, or that you know how to use it!  I've spent the last several weeks working on cutting 50 scrapbooks.  They're cut out of chipboard, and each page is a part of the shape of a house.  Yesterday I got word that I have to cut 30 more!  For a retreat next weekend!  Yes, I'm totally stressed!  SO... be warned.  Don't let anyone know that you know what you're doing1


----------



## jessica52877

Jennia said:


> Cricut question-
> Is it really worth it in the long run? After spending about 40 dollars on chipboard letters this week, I'm starting to look into getting one. What are the pros/cons to having one? Anyone want to share examples of what they've made using their Cricut? TIA!



Karen is much better for answering this question but I just love crafty things. If you like chipboard letters and do something with them alot then I would say yes! It has to be so much cheaper to cut your own! 

I felt like buying it that it could be a money pit! I mean I love all things crafty and like to have enough to do fun things with so that would mean I would need more cartridges and paper and chipboard and stamp stuff, etc. So far I have hardly touched it until today for 2 reasons. One being I hadn't bought anything for it even though I wanted to and secondly because I didn't know what I would do with it. I really have nothing in particular to use it for in a way but I just like having it.

I think it will be great for school projects in the future and I am about to figure out how to make it cut my fabric! Linnette did some really cute letters that the cricut cut for her. I have scrapbooking supplies but really have never done anything with them yet. Now I feel like I can because I can make my own titles and what not!

This morning I found a few videos of this lady demonstrating how to do it and what it does (the sure cuts alot program) and that helped so much just seeing it done. Of course I have never watched the DVD that came with the machine yet.

Jham posted some totally awesome things she has done with hers for school things.


----------



## jessica52877

revrob said:


> I have really enjoyed my cricut.  I don't have pics, but I need to take some.  I have some autograph books that need to go out, so maybe I'll take pics before I send them out.  One word of caution.  Don't let people know that you have one, or that you know how to use it!  I've spent the last several weeks working on cutting 50 scrapbooks.  They're cut out of chipboard, and each page is a part of the shape of a house.  Yesterday I got word that I have to cut 30 more!  For a retreat next weekend!  Yes, I'm totally stressed!  SO... be warned.  Don't let anyone know that you know what you're doing1



 80 scrapbooks! You gotta take pictures! I'll have to remember that. It is funny how once someone learns you have this or that or know how to do this or that how many friends you get!


----------



## goofyisinphilly

Just a heads up on using SCAL with a Cricut.  It voids the warrenty.  So if you are worried about your machine breaking in the first year don't download SCAL.  Sure it is really great in that you don't have to buy cartridges, but you are out of luck the cricut dies before the warrenty is up.  

On that note, I love my Cricut.  You do have to have the deep cut blade to cut chipboard, but it is worth the extra money.


----------



## eyor44

Love the Thing 1 & 2 dresses. The red fish/blue fish shirt is great also. I wish Aly didn't have to wear uniforms to school. 

The Disney patchwork skirt! Oh my goodness! Adorable. I love all of the different fabrics.

We have a loose tooth also, but Aly wants it to come out at school. The teachers make a really big deal about it. 

Hope Grace is getting better with the whooping cough. She looks precious in all of her outfits. 



Jennia said:


>


I love this, especially the colors they are Aly's favorites.



jeniamt said:


>


So cute.  I see another hat in my future.  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> May I CASE this? I have been wondering what to make for a friend's DS and he loves dinosaurs.


Aly loved these when she saw them. You are right, they would go with everything Spring and Summer.



kstgelais4 said:


> I know some of you may remember that a little while ago, I told you guys a little about our housing situation, asked you to pray for us.
> WE GOT THE HOUSE!!!!!!!
> We signed the papers on Tues, and we now are officially moving!!! I am really excited about it, although I will have to pack up my sewing machine and computer for a bit.
> Thanks for all your prayers!


----------



## SallyfromDE

As usual, tons of really great looking creations!  



Camping Griswalds said:


> Here is my patchwork skirt.  I took all of this time making sure the characters were placed perfectly in the center of each square.  A lot of fabric gets wasted this way!  As you can see, once it is gathered, you can't really see all of the characters well.  I either needed to do bigger squares, or less, so they weren't gathered so much.  Oh and DD hates the top.  "It's white Mommy.  It is not fancy enough."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is "posing" again?!?!  This may be her signature pose I am afraid



I love this!! 





coteau_chick said:


> Here are some pictures of Grace wearing the outfits I made her.  I already posted the one of her wearing the dress Cindee made her.  We had a great trip except Grace had a occasional cough the whole trip. She would cough and then throw up after she was perfectly fine.  We had taken her to the doctor before we left and he said she had bronchitis and we didn't need to cancel the trip.  I was worried when she would cough because she was in the hospital before Christmas with pneumonia.  I had posted pictures of her here back then you might remember.  When we came home I went straight back to the doctor with her and he did a test on her.  I got the call yesterday afternoon that she has whooping cough.    I am going to call Port Orleans Riverside in a little while to tell them to clean the room we were in and the crib very good.  I would NEVER have gone had I known what she had.  We were on the buses with other people and all.  I am so upset.  I mean between the coughing she was perfectly normal.  I had NO clue.  I pray that we didn't get anyone else sick.  I am sorry for rambeling on but I know you all give good advice.  If anyone has any I would appreciate it.
> 
> Well I guess I will show you my pictures of her outfits now.
> Boutique bottoms and dress top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla A line dress and easy fit pants,  I use a pillowcase from Kmart for the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla A line with pillowcase and boutique bottoms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Molly Sundress



She looks adorable in all her Disney outfits!! Love them all!


----------



## poohnpigletCA

kstgelais4 said:


> We are going in Oct. too, and I have already completed 2 sets of outfits. I just made them one size bigger for everyone.



Oh, Fairygoodmother. 
She has 2 sets of outfits done for October.  I am just saying. 
I know, order you patterns and get the fabric, right.


----------



## mickimousemama

I was trying to figure a way to stretch a few more hours into my days and it is just NOT working.  I have three outfits to finish right now, well one is done but two are only started one is about 1/4 and the other hardly cut out... but I needed a break, and then I sat down to attempt to catch up and 3 hours later I am finally here.

You guys all do such amazing work, I am always so inspired by everything I see here  

Thought I'd share my weeks work with you too 

Saturday/Sunday was an Elmo set, my 2nd attempt at applique, I think it turned out well.  No pattern, just cut and sew, I seam to do so much better that way LOL.
















Sunday Night my kids decided they really wanted to dress up for Dr Seuss Day at school so I painted Thing 1, 2 and 3 shirts, and we colored their hair blue just for fun 
















And then Monday/Tuesday I finished the st Patty outfit for the brother of the girls I do every year   I just embelished a luxedo jacket, a shirt and then a pair of jeans.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

kstgelais4 said:


> I know some of you may remember that a little while ago, I told you guys a little about our housing situation, asked you to pray for us.
> WE GOT THE HOUSE!!!!!!!
> We signed the papers on Tues, and we now are officially moving!!! I am really excited about it, although I will have to pack up my sewing machine and computer for a bit.
> Thanks for all your prayers!


How exciting!! I am so happy for you.



mickimousemama said:


> I was trying to figure a way to stretch a few more hours into my days and it is just NOT working.  I have three outfits to finish right now, well one is done but two are only started one is about 1/4 and the other hardly cut out... but I needed a break, and then I sat down to attempt to catch up and 3 hours later I am finally here.
> 
> You guys all do such amazing work, I am always so inspired by everything I see here
> 
> Thought I'd share my weeks work with you too
> 
> Saturday/Sunday was an Elmo set, my 2nd attempt at applique, I think it turned out well.  No pattern, just cut and sew, I seam to do so much better that way LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday Night my kids decided they really wanted to dress up for Dr Seuss Day at school so I painted Thing 1, 2 and 3 shirts, and we colored their hair blue just for fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then Monday/Tuesday I finished the st Patty outfit for the brother of the girls I do every year   I just embelished a luxedo jacket, a shirt and then a pair of jeans.


Total cuteness. I love the Things pictures. You have the cutest Things ever!! I love the outfits that you made. The Elmo would have been a favorite in our house several years ago.


----------



## billwendy

coteau_chick said:


>



You did a GREAT job - she looks ADORABLE!!! WHat a cutie!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Going back to look at all the creations I missed today...BUT, if you are going in October...can you PM me your dates.  I need to make a mental list of all the DISers I may be meeting in October!  I'm so excited...two Disboutique meets in 1 year!!!


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Going back to look at all the creations I missed today...BUT, if you are going in October...can you PM me your dates.  I need to make a mental list of all the DISers I may be meeting in October!  I'm so excited...two Disboutique meets in 1 year!!!



Do I REALLY have to PM you? LOL I don't think Morgan will let you out of the state without seeing you and meeting your DD.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

livndisney said:


> Do I REALLY have to PM you? LOL I don't think Morgan will let you out of the state without seeing you and meeting your DD.



I'll let you off the hook given that you "livndisney"    Did Morgan get her new AG catalogue Tuesday?  Aisling circled everything in the book that we don't own!


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I'll let you off the hook given that you "livndisney"    Did Morgan get her new AG catalogue Tuesday?  Aisling circled everything in the book that we don't own!



I think you are the first one who "got that" Liv n disney LOL.

Nooooo Morgan did not get a new catalog yet. But since I have a small order on its way, I would expect the box will contain a catalog . And her birthday is next week.....


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> I think you are the first one who "got that" Liv n disney LOL.
> 
> Nooooo Morgan did not get a new catalog yet. But since I have a small order on its way, I would expect the box will contain a catalog . And her birthday is next week.....



I got the livndisney but it wasn't until at the dismeet! Pretty sad huh! I got an AG catalog tuesday. No idea why I get them but I always look through.


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> I got the livndisney but it wasn't until at the dismeet! Pretty sad huh! I got an AG catalog tuesday. No idea why I get them but I always look through.



Thats ok- SHELL gets the AG catalogs too LOL.   They are addressed to him!!!!!!

He doesn't think it is half as funny as we do


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jessica52877 said:


> I got the livndisney but it wasn't until at the dismeet! Pretty sad huh! I got an AG catalog tuesday. No idea why I get them but I always look through.



You want a doll don't you???


----------



## jessica52877

Not for THAT price! I am sure if I had a girl she would have one! I have my Fisher Price Mandy and Jenny dolls (and Mikey too) from when I was kid. They are similar!

I've only been to the store once since it is on the other side of town from me and a huge hassle to get to but I do love the bitty twins.


----------



## kjbrown

Jennia said:


> Cricut question-
> Is it really worth it in the long run? After spending about 40 dollars on chipboard letters this week, I'm starting to look into getting one. What are the pros/cons to having one? Anyone want to share examples of what they've made using their Cricut? TIA!





revrob said:


> I have really enjoyed my cricut.  I don't have pics, but I need to take some.  I have some autograph books that need to go out, so maybe I'll take pics before I send them out.  One word of caution.  Don't let people know that you have one, or that you know how to use it!  I've spent the last several weeks working on cutting 50 scrapbooks.  They're cut out of chipboard, and each page is a part of the shape of a house.  Yesterday I got word that I have to cut 30 more!  For a retreat next weekend!  Yes, I'm totally stressed!  SO... be warned.  Don't let anyone know that you know what you're doing1



Okay, so I haven't posted any pics, BUT I have been using my Cricut a TON.  I am a sucker for anything Disney (anyone like that here?  :  )  I have the Mickey and Friends cart, a couple of alphabet carts, Paper Doll Dress Up and I just bought Cars and Tinkerbell.  I used the Cricut for Valentine's Day.  For my daughter, I made paper dolls that looked like her, with hearts, and wrote each child's name on them.  For my son, I made a dinosaur (from Paper Doll Dress Up) and said "Have a DINO-mite Valentine's Day".  I've made the kids Mickey, Minnie, Lightning McQueen, Tink and paper dolls to play with.  They love them.  I used the Cricut to cut out a ton of stuff in vinyl that looked Hannah Montana-ish and used them to decorate DD's room.  Oh wait, I have a pic of that...

ETA:  I just noticed Daisy on Sammy's dresser, that was done with the Cricut, too!  













Haven't done fabric yet, but can't wait to try!!!  I always try to buy my carts on sale.  They're almost always on sale somewhere.


----------



## karebear1

Jennia said:


> Cricut question-
> Is it really worth it in the long run? After spending about 40 dollars on chipboard letters this week, I'm starting to look into getting one. What are the pros/cons to having one? Anyone want to share examples of what they've made using their Cricut? TIA!





REALLY!!!!! Someone must  inform this woman on proper cricut questionnaire ettiquette.... starting with addressing the "Queen".      

Revrob, kjbrown... jessica, Tom...... anyone of you want to put Jennia in the know????   

Jennia-  The cricut is probably one of the best things you will ever buy in your whole life......... especially if you tend to be crafty. Really- you will love it!


----------



## karebear1

Guess what everyone-

 Jim and I are celebrating our 29th wedding anniversary this weekend- on March 8th.!!  

29 years!! that sounds like such a long time! But it doesn't feel that way! We're gonna go to a B&B for the weekend. I'm really excited.  BUT- I will miss you all! Be good while I'm gone!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Guys, 

Has anyone seen teenage mutant ninja  turtle fabric in a store lately???? I need about 2 yards for some Easy Fit pants!!

THanks, Wendy


----------



## 2manyprincesses

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anyone seen teenage mutant ninja  turtle fabric in a store lately???? I need about 2 yards for some Easy Fit pants!!
> 
> THanks, Wendy



Wow!!  I just saw some in Hancock's last night!  Is there one near you?  Can they order between stores?  I was at the one in Pasadena, MD if that is of any use.


----------



## Jennia

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I have a few pages to catch up on, but I finally have a bunch of photos to post!
> Here is the St Patrick's Day dress (we just got back home after being out all day- and she was getting ready for a nap- so her piggy tails were gone and she's eating a cookie!)
> 
> 
> 
> just to try to show the fabric really is brighter than many of the photos reveal
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a new order of bows, but wanted to take pics of a few others in my collection too...
> These are all sets- but for ease of picture taking i included only 1 of each
> 
> 
> 
> I only had one made, now I need to ask Waughzee to make another one, as the pony tail just doesnt work with car seats. but I love this bow!
> 
> 
> 
> I did the reverse on these- I had the bows made and then bought fabric to make an outfit to match- on my to do list to make them up
> 
> 
> 
> I had 2 of these made to go with the Feliz I made her for easter- I love these because really they will go with everything this summer too!



Super cute St. Patrick's day dress, LOVE those bows, especially the Mickey lollipops, what a great idea! 



revrob said:


> I have really enjoyed my cricut.  I don't have pics, but I need to take some.  I have some autograph books that need to go out, so maybe I'll take pics before I send them out.  One word of caution.  Don't let people know that you have one, or that you know how to use it!  I've spent the last several weeks working on cutting 50 scrapbooks.  They're cut out of chipboard, and each page is a part of the shape of a house.  Yesterday I got word that I have to cut 30 more!  For a retreat next weekend!  Yes, I'm totally stressed!  SO... be warned.  Don't let anyone know that you know what you're doing1



WOW I cannot even imagine trying to get that many of ANYTHING made in such a short amount of time! I think I've seen some scrapbooks cut out of chipboard before, but I've never tried it myself. . . yet. =)



jessica52877 said:


> Karen is much better for answering this question but I just love crafty things. If you like chipboard letters and do something with them alot then I would say yes! It has to be so much cheaper to cut your own!
> 
> I felt like buying it that it could be a money pit! I mean I love all things crafty and like to have enough to do fun things with so that would mean I would need more cartridges and paper and chipboard and stamp stuff, etc. So far I have hardly touched it until today for 2 reasons. One being I hadn't bought anything for it even though I wanted to and secondly because I didn't know what I would do with it. I really have nothing in particular to use it for in a way but I just like having it.
> 
> I think it will be great for school projects in the future and I am about to figure out how to make it cut my fabric! Linnette did some really cute letters that the cricut cut for her. I have scrapbooking supplies but really have never done anything with them yet. Now I feel like I can because I can make my own titles and what not!
> 
> This morning I found a few videos of this lady demonstrating how to do it and what it does (the sure cuts alot program) and that helped so much just seeing it done. Of course I have never watched the DVD that came with the machine yet.
> 
> Jham posted some totally awesome things she has done with hers for school things.



Using it for school projects seems like a great idea. We're starting to have pre-preschool themed playdates with my group, so maybe I could figure out a way to use it for those, too? Hmm. . .



kjbrown said:


> Okay, so I haven't posted any pics, BUT I have been using my Cricut a TON.  I am a sucker for anything Disney (anyone like that here?  :  )  I have the Mickey and Friends cart, a couple of alphabet carts, Paper Doll Dress Up and I just bought Cars and Tinkerbell.  I used the Cricut for Valentine's Day.  For my daughter, I made paper dolls that looked like her, with hearts, and wrote each child's name on them.  For my son, I made a dinosaur (from Paper Doll Dress Up) and said "Have a DINO-mite Valentine's Day".  I've made the kids Mickey, Minnie, Lightning McQueen, Tink and paper dolls to play with.  They love them.  I used the Cricut to cut out a ton of stuff in vinyl that looked Hannah Montana-ish and used them to decorate DD's room.  Oh wait, I have a pic of that...
> 
> ETA:  I just noticed Daisy on Sammy's dresser, that was done with the Cricut, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't done fabric yet, but can't wait to try!!!  I always try to buy my carts on sale.  They're almost always on sale somewhere.



Ooh, so the butterflies, etc on the dresser are also made with Cricut? I'll have to start looking around to try and figure out what I'd "need" to initially start with. Couldn't believe how much I spent on just some letters for titles in one day, definitely made me think about it. 



karebear1 said:


> REALLY!!!!! Someone must  inform this woman on proper cricut questionnaire ettiquette.... starting with addressing the "Queen".
> 
> Revrob, kjbrown... jessica, Tom...... anyone of you want to put Jennia in the know????
> 
> Jennia-  The cricut is probably one of the best things you will ever buy in your whole life......... especially if you tend to be crafty. Really- you will love it!



I do tend to be crafty, plus I've been scrapbooking for ages, but now I want to step it up a notch in supplies since I'm making scrapbooks for my dd, kwim?


----------



## 2manyprincesses

coteau_chick said:


> Carla A line dress and easy fit pants,  I use a pillowcase from Kmart for the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla A line with pillowcase and boutique bottoms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Molly Sundress



These are so cute!  My favorites are the two made with pillowcases and her little hairbows.  Darling!


----------



## jessica52877

karebear1 said:


> Guess what everyone-
> 
> Jim and I are celebrating our 29th wedding anniversary this weekend- on March 8th.!!
> 
> 29 years!! that sounds like such a long time! But it doesn't feel that way! We're gonna go to a B&B for the weekend. I'm really excited.  BUT- I will miss you all! Be good while I'm gone!



Have a GREAT time! Take some pictures so we can go on vacation with you too! What happened to our daily vacations?



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anyone seen teenage mutant ninja  turtle fabric in a store lately???? I need about 2 yards for some Easy Fit pants!!
> 
> THanks, Wendy



I know walmart had it at one point. Walmart and Hancock seem to carry alot of the same character prints.



Jennia said:


> Using it for school projects seems like a great idea. We're starting to have pre-preschool themed playdates with my group, so maybe I could figure out a way to use it for those, too? Hmm. . .
> 
> I do tend to be crafty, plus I've been scrapbooking for ages, but now I want to step it up a notch in supplies since I'm making scrapbooks for my dd, kwim?



I've been messing with mine for about the past hour now again. It is fun now that I have some designs. I just found some *chipboard* aka cardboard but I only have 4 pieces of the large size! I wanted to do a name book for Dallas. I got it started and saved so far.

I kind of do things on the fly so no real directions but how hard can it be right!  

I would love to one for each grade but Kindergarten was LONG to spell out. Anyone have a better word for it.


----------



## karebear1

Jennia said:


> Super cute St. Patrick's day dress, LOVE those bows, especially the Mickey lollipops, what a great idea!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW I cannot even imagine trying to get that many of ANYTHING made in such a short amount of time! I think I've seen some scrapbooks cut out of chipboard before, but I've never tried it myself. . . yet. =)
> 
> 
> 
> Using it for school projects seems like a great idea. We're starting to have pre-preschool themed playdates with my group, so maybe I could figure out a way to use it for those, too? Hmm. . .
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, so the butterflies, etc on the dresser are also made with Cricut? I'll have to start looking around to try and figure out what I'd "need" to initially start with. Couldn't believe how much I spent on just some letters for titles in one day, definitely made me think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I do tend to be crafty, plus I've been scrapbooking for ages, but now I want to step it up a notch in supplies since I'm making scrapbooks for my dd, kwim?




Yep!!! Based on what I juust read here, I'd say a cricut is a basic necessity for you!!  let us know when you buy it, we will help you out!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

karebear1 said:


> Guess what everyone-
> 
> Jim and I are celebrating our 29th wedding anniversary this weekend- on March 8th.!!
> 
> 29 years!! that sounds like such a long time! But it doesn't feel that way! We're gonna go to a B&B for the weekend. I'm really excited.  BUT- I will miss you all! Be good while I'm gone!


Congratulations!!! Have fun.



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anyone seen teenage mutant ninja  turtle fabric in a store lately???? I need about 2 yards for some Easy Fit pants!!
> 
> THanks, Wendy


I think I saw some at Hancock's a while back. I don't know if they still have it though. Wal-Mart had some a while back too. I don't think that they still do though. Sorry I'm not much help am I?


----------



## Jennia

karebear1 said:


> Yep!!! Based on what I juust read here, I'd say a cricut is a basic necessity for you!!  let us know when you buy it, we will help you out!




LOL now I just need to know where to find one for the best price! =D

and HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!! Hope you have a fabulous time at the B and B!


----------



## PrincessKell

Well I finished it. Its not your normal "Cat in the Hat" look.  But heck, I just thought, she can wear it in the fall too! haha double usage. Here it is.


----------



## jessica52877

PrincessKell said:


> Well I finished it. Its not your normal "Cat in the Hat" look.  But heck, I just thought, she can wear it in the fall too! haha double usage. Here it is.



This turned out GREAT! You are right that it isn't the typical Cat in the Hat but perfect for the Green Eggs and Ham shirt AND you can use it again in the fall! Perfect!


----------



## mickeyjen

jessica52877 said:


> Not for THAT price! I am sure if I had a girl she would have one! I have my Fisher Price Mandy and Jenny dolls (and Mikey too) from when I was kid. They are similar!
> 
> I've only been to the store once since it is on the other side of town from me and a huge hassle to get to but I do love the bitty twins.



I just brought out my old my friend Jenny doll!  My kids went nuts for it and all her outfits...   I particularly adored her since I am a Jenny... 



jessica52877 said:


> Have a GREAT time! Take some pictures so we can go on vacation with you too! What happened to our daily vacations?
> 
> 
> 
> I know walmart had it at one point. Walmart and Hancock seem to carry alot of the same character prints.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been messing with mine for about the past hour now again. It is fun now that I have some designs. I just found some *chipboard* aka cardboard but I only have 4 pieces of the large size! I wanted to do a name book for Dallas. I got it started and saved so far.
> 
> I kind of do things on the fly so no real directions but how hard can it be right!
> 
> I would love to one for each grade but Kindergarten was LONG to spell out. Anyone have a better word for it.



How about Kindy?


----------



## jessica52877

Kindy might just work! I like it! THANKS!


----------



## sarahsews

[\QUOTE]I would love to one for each grade but Kindergarten was LONG to spell out. Anyone have a better word for it.[/QUOTE]

Total newbie coming out of long-time lurkdom to say "hi" and also, here in Germany Kindergarten is always shortened to Kiga.


----------



## anewmac

Hi all you are amazing, your work is great such talent. I wish I could do this. Sadly im not a sewer, but looking to see if there is instructions on how to make the hair ties/bows? I would love to make some for our trip to WDW for.. well ME LOL 

thanks


----------



## Tinka_Belle

PrincessKell said:


> Well I finished it. Its not your normal "Cat in the Hat" look.  But heck, I just thought, she can wear it in the fall too! haha double usage. Here it is.


Kelly that is so pretty. You are really getting the hang of those stripwork skirts. Too cute. I love the colors. They really compliment Georgia.


----------



## minnie2

UGh so frustrated with ATT!  They where out here for 6 HOURS on Wednesday setting up new internet service and cable tv(uverse) well the idiot didn't do t right.  when the idiot left he told George to call the office and they could just change something in the settings and it would be fie.  So we believed him.  Well NOOOOO they had to send some one out again yesterday.  Th time SHOULD ahve been between 12pm -4pm  they showed up at 8:45pm when the kids where already in bed!!!  He rewired something out side and STILL could not get our internet working right!  So now today he is sending line techs out UGH!  They are not making a very good impression on me!  Every one I talked to swore how wonderful they where well I can't stand them!  UGH!  Needless to say I can't see any of the stuff any one is posting picture wise because it takes too long to down load.    I will go back and check everything once it is fixed if it is every fixed!  though I have no doubt everything is stunning because you all are such talented ladies and gent 
Sorry for the vent...


abc123mom said:


> How early do you all start planning or making outfits for trips to Disney?  We aren't going until October (I know I'm probably WAY too early now, is that possible?  ), but I know how busy the end of summer/fall can be and I'm naturally a procrastinator.
> 
> I was wondering how far ahead it may be safe to start without fear of any MAJOR growth spurts.  I'm thinking mainly dresses for the girls so I think I could always get away with something being a bit shorter...just add leggings or something?


I am going the 1st week in November and I have a few planned in my head but I haven't started anything...  I told the kids this summer I would start them.  



kstgelais4 said:


> I know some of you may remember that a little while ago, I told you guys a little about our housing situation, asked you to pray for us.
> WE GOT THE HOUSE!!!!!!!
> We signed the papers on Tues, and we now are officially moving!!! I am really excited about it, although I will have to pack up my sewing machine and computer for a bit.
> Thanks for all your prayers!


Congratulations!  


DisneyKings said:


> This is probably a silly question...How important is the neatness of the zigzag stitch in carla c's portrait peasant?  I've never done a zigzag & i think my machine needs some adjustments.  It looks horrible, but does that REALLY matter?  I wanted to get this outfit done before taking it in for servicing.  Thanks for the advice.


It doesn't show right?  If it doesn't show it is probably ok.  She tells you to zig zag the edges so the fabric doesn't fry in the was.  I use my over casing foot /stitch and do every piece of the pattern then do it again to hold it together.  It might be over board but oh well.



karebear1 said:


> Guess what everyone-
> 
> Jim and I are celebrating our 29th wedding anniversary this weekend- on March 8th.!!
> 
> 29 years!! that sounds like such a long time! But it doesn't feel that way! We're gonna go to a B&B for the weekend. I'm really excited.  BUT- I will miss you all! Be good while I'm gone!


That is amazing!  I love hearing stuff like that!  Have a wonderful anniversary and I wish you many more fanny pack wearing feather boa loving yrs together!  Don't forget the boa on your special night!!!



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anyone seen teenage mutant ninja  turtle fabric in a store lately???? I need about 2 yards for some Easy Fit pants!!
> 
> THanks, Wendy


I thought I just saw it at Hancocks or maybe Joanns.  I can't remember but I know I saw it.


*

Has any one see the new green Tink' am I cute or what' fabric?  I know some one here used it and I LOVE it but I can't find it!!*


----------



## sohappy

jessica52877 said:


> Not for THAT price! I am sure if I had a girl she would have one! I have my Fisher Price Mandy and Jenny dolls (and Mikey too) from when I was kid. They are similar!
> 
> I've only been to the store once since it is on the other side of town from me and a huge hassle to get to but I do love the bitty twins.



OMGosh!  I LOVE my friend Jenny!  That was my FAVORITE doll growing up.  I left her in the rain one time and she mildewed- my mom had to go buy another one.  I am going to look for her next time I am home.  I had Mandy and Mikey too, but didn't love them like I loved Jenny.  



karebear1 said:


> Guess what everyone-
> 
> Jim and I are celebrating our 29th wedding anniversary this weekend- on March 8th.!!
> 
> 29 years!! that sounds like such a long time! But it doesn't feel that way! We're gonna go to a B&B for the weekend. I'm really excited.  BUT- I will miss you all! Be good while I'm gone!



Happy Anniversary Karen and Jim!  Have fun!


----------



## kstgelais4

karebear1 said:


> Guess what everyone-
> 
> Jim and I are celebrating our 29th wedding anniversary this weekend- on March 8th.!!
> 
> 29 years!! that sounds like such a long time! But it doesn't feel that way! We're gonna go to a B&B for the weekend. I'm really excited.  BUT- I will miss you all! Be good while I'm gone!


CONGRATS!!!! Have an awesome time!



anewmac said:


> Hi all you are amazing, your work is great such talent. I wish I could do this. Sadly im not a sewer, but looking to see if there is instructions on how to make the hair ties/bows? I would love to make some for our trip to WDW for.. well ME LOL
> 
> thanks


Check out this link:
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2048367


----------



## 2manyprincesses

PrincessKell said:


> Well I finished it. Its not your normal "Cat in the Hat" look.  But heck, I just thought, she can wear it in the fall too! haha double usage. Here it is.



The colors are perfect!  It looks so comfy, I'm sure she will wear it often!  The cheeseball grin helps too, so cute!


----------



## karebear1

minnie2 said:


> That is amazing!  I love hearing stuff like that!  Have a wonderful anniversary and I wish you many more fanny pack wearing feather boa loving yrs together!  Don't forget the boa on your special night!!!




OMG! you just had me rolling on the floor with that comment!! Too funny..... or should I say FANNY?!?!?!?  

THANKS to everyone that wished us a happy day. I really love all you people here- you're all so thoughtful and kind.


----------



## jham

PrincessKell said:


> Well I finished it. Its not your normal "Cat in the Hat" look.  But heck, I just thought, she can wear it in the fall too! haha double usage. Here it is.



Kelly that is so cute!  Georgia looks great.  I love the colors.  I love making a skirt to match a store-bought shirt!



karebear1 said:


> Guess what everyone-
> 
> Jim and I are celebrating our 29th wedding anniversary this weekend- on March 8th.!!
> 
> 29 years!! that sounds like such a long time! But it doesn't feel that way! We're gonna go to a B&B for the weekend. I'm really excited.  BUT- I will miss you all! Be good while I'm gone!




       
Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

minnie2 said:


> *Has any one see the new green Tink' am I cute or what' fabric?  I know some one here used it and I LOVE it but I can't find it!!*


My Wal-Mart has it. Let me know if you need some.


----------



## Haganfam5

minnie2 said:


> Has any one see the new green Tink' am I cute or what' fabric?  I know some one here used it and I LOVE it but I can't find it!![/COLOR][/COLOR][/SIZE][/B]




I think it was me and yes I did buy it at Walmart  .




billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anyone seen teenage mutant ninja  turtle fabric in a store lately???? I need about 2 yards for some Easy Fit pants!!
> 
> THanks, Wendy



Wendy, fabricsgalore.com has it. I will try to put the link here:

http://www.fabricsgalore.com/view_item.php?item_id=7157



PrincessKell said:


> Well I finished it. Its not your normal "Cat in the Hat" look.  But heck, I just thought, she can wear it in the fall too! haha double usage. Here it is.




It came out great!  I love how the colors all match! Nice job!


----------



## Tracie

Hey Kristine

Wanted to let you know your designs are up on my design thred

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=30664926#post30664926
post 453

Tracie


----------



## Stephres

Eyore4Ever149 said:


>



Well, you know I LOVE the fabric! The dress came out great and I love the quilt you made. I am thinking about bows for our upcoming trip but I can't decide because my Megan isn't much of a frilly girl.



mickimousemama said:


>



Love the Elmo set! Our teachers painted thing shirts for themselves and they were so cute. They didn't color their hair though.  



karebear1 said:


> Guess what everyone-
> 
> Jim and I are celebrating our 29th wedding anniversary this weekend- on March 8th.!!
> 
> 29 years!! that sounds like such a long time! But it doesn't feel that way! We're gonna go to a B&B for the weekend. I'm really excited.  BUT- I will miss you all! Be good while I'm gone!



   Congratulations!



PrincessKell said:


>



Love the little cheeser peach! What a great outfit!


----------



## kjbrown

karebear1 said:


> REALLY!!!!! Someone must  inform this woman on proper cricut questionnaire ettiquette.... starting with addressing the "Queen".
> 
> Revrob, kjbrown... jessica, Tom...... anyone of you want to put Jennia in the know????
> 
> Jennia-  The cricut is probably one of the best things you will ever buy in your whole life......... especially if you tend to be crafty. Really- you will love it!



Oh yes, your royal queen-ness, how could we have forgotten?   



karebear1 said:


> Guess what everyone-
> 
> Jim and I are celebrating our 29th wedding anniversary this weekend- on March 8th.!!
> 
> 29 years!! that sounds like such a long time! But it doesn't feel that way! We're gonna go to a B&B for the weekend. I'm really excited.  BUT- I will miss you all! Be good while I'm gone!



WOOHOO!  CONGRATS and have a great time.



Jennia said:


> Ooh, so the butterflies, etc on the dresser are also made with Cricut? I'll have to start looking around to try and figure out what I'd "need" to initially start with. Couldn't believe how much I spent on just some letters for titles in one day, definitely made me think about it.



Yes, all the decorations on the furniture were made with the Cricut.  AND the best part is those particular things were from the cart that came with the Expression, so no extra $$.  I got the vinyl really cheap at Lowe's (they were getting rid of it).


----------



## minnie2

karebear1 said:


> OMG! you just had me rolling on the floor with that comment!! Too funny..... or should I say FANNY?!?!?!?
> 
> THANKS to everyone that wished us a happy day. I really love all you people here- you're all so thoughtful and kind.


glad I could make you laugh 



Tinka_Belle said:


> My Wal-Mart has it. Let me know if you need some.





Haganfam5 said:


> I think it was me and yes I did buy it at Walmart  .


So it is a walmart fabric!  Same place that had my other fav Tink fabric!  UGH my walmart doesn't sell material!  Do you know how much it was?  I found it on ebay and I am tempted to order it .


----------



## Tinka_Belle

minnie2 said:


> So it is a walmart fabric!  Same place that had my other fav Tink fabric!  UGH my walmart doesn't sell material!  Do you know how much it was?  I found it on ebay and I am tempted to order it .


Is your other favorite Tink fabric the purple one? My Wal-mart has that one in stock too. I think that they were both $4.44 a yard.


----------



## minnie2

Tinka_Belle said:


> Is your other favorite Tink fabric the purple one? My Wal-mart has that one in stock too. I think that they were both $4.44 a yard.



How did you know The purple with Tink looking like she is back lit!  I got 2 yards of that want i was in FL with my cousin. that is a good price!  Let me see if i can get my cousin to check her Walmart we need to ship each other stuff any way but if hers doesn't have it I may be asking you a huge favor!
Does fabric that walmart has ever end up at say Joanns or Hancock?
 I might call Walmart head quarters and see if any locations near me have fabric  that I didn't realize.


 OMG!  i just called the 1 walmart I NEVER go to in the town I rarely go to bt is the next town over and they actually have a fabric section!!!!!!!  I am such an idiot!  I trusted 3 other Walmarts in the area telling me no dice on fabric in any walmarts in Northern IL!!!!!  teach me to trust!  Needless to say I look like crap but I am booking it over NOW just in case they decide to pack up and leave!  LOL


----------



## kjbrown

Forgot to say the ladies at www.youcanmakethis.com are the best!  Not that we didn't know that, but as I mentioned earlier, I had won a copy of the Easy Fit Pants.  Carla recently redid them with the new 6 month size.  I emailed youcanmakethis and they sent me the update!  They totally could have said no, it was free, but they sent it!  Yeah for great customer service!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

minnie2 said:


> How did you know The purple with Tink looking like she is back lit!  I got 2 yards of that want i was in FL with my cousin. that is a good price!  Let me see if i can get my cousin to check her Walmart we need to ship each other stuff any way but if hers doesn't have it I may be asking you a huge favor!
> Does fabric that walmart has ever end up at say Joanns or Hancock?
> I might call Walmart head quarters and see if any locations near me have fabric  that I didn't realize.


Very rarely will fabric from Wal-Mart show up at Hancock's and Joann's.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Camping Griswalds said:


> Here is my patchwork skirt.  I took all of this time making sure the characters were placed perfectly in the center of each square.  A lot of fabric gets wasted this way!  As you can see, once it is gathered, you can't really see all of the characters well.  I either needed to do bigger squares, or less, so they weren't gathered so much.  Oh and DD hates the top.  "It's white Mommy.  It is not fancy enough."



Love the skirt...soo cute...and really I like the top too...what have we done wo our kids...when they start telling us that something is not fancy enough!   I knew I had gone to far and Patrick came home to tell me he needed a Kimono and he had already told his teacher I would sew him one! 



Tinka_Belle said:


> here is Jenna this morning on the way out the door for school. The bow in her hair is from Kelly. She has already worn it twice this week and she wore it several times last week. She really likes the bow. The jacket that she is wearing I got at Wal-Mart yesterday morning. It was marked down from $16 to $5. Jenna was really excited to get it yesterday.




She is soooo cute!   I got the major hook up at Walmart the other day too!  I had to go shopping for my beloved   FIL's Birthday.  I was able to get him 3 shirts, 1 sweater, 2 pairs of pants all for $2-$5 each!   And I bought me a t-shirt for $1 and one for my cousin for $1!!!  I love good deals!



jeniamt said:


> Glad to hear you and tiny bambino are doing well!  Hope the bar went well, ugh, I remember DH taking it so many years ago and all the studying that came before.
> 
> 
> 
> Great job!  And what a little red-headed cutie!
> 
> So here is Gillian's munchkin costume.  We bought the shirt and the pants are of course, CarlaC's Easy Fit.  The pageboy hat turned out cuter than I first thought.  I think the flower helps.  The director said to wear bright colors so this is what she chose:



How cute this all truned out!!!!



coteau_chick said:


> Here are some pictures of Grace wearing the outfits I made her.  I already posted the one of her wearing the dress Cindee made her.  We had a great trip except Grace had a occasional cough the whole trip. She would cough and then throw up after she was perfectly fine.  We had taken her to the doctor before we left and he said she had bronchitis and we didn't need to cancel the trip.  I was worried when she would cough because she was in the hospital before Christmas with pneumonia.  I had posted pictures of her here back then you might remember.  When we came home I went straight back to the doctor with her and he did a test on her.  I got the call yesterday afternoon that she has whooping cough.    I am going to call Port Orleans Riverside in a little while to tell them to clean the room we were in and the crib very good.  I would NEVER have gone had I known what she had.  We were on the buses with other people and all.  I am so upset.  I mean between the coughing she was perfectly normal.  I had NO clue.  I pray that we didn't get anyone else sick.  I am sorry for rambeling on but I know you all give good advice.  If anyone has any I would appreciate it.
> 
> Well I guess I will show you my pictures of her outfits now.
> Boutique bottoms and dress top



She is such a cutie pie!  I hope you guys had a great time!



mickimousemama said:


> I was trying to figure a way to stretch a few more hours into my days and it is just NOT working.  I have three outfits to finish right now, well one is done but two are only started one is about 1/4 and the other hardly cut out... but I needed a break, and then I sat down to attempt to catch up and 3 hours later I am finally here.
> 
> You guys all do such amazing work, I am always so inspired by everything I see here
> 
> Thought I'd share my weeks work with you too
> 
> Saturday/Sunday was an Elmo set, my 2nd attempt at applique, I think it turned out well.  No pattern, just cut and sew, I seam to do so much better that way LOL.



Great job on all of these!  Love your St. Patrick's Day outfits...my Patrick would kill for those...he is still thinking this is his day! 



karebear1 said:


> Guess what everyone-
> 
> Jim and I are celebrating our 29th wedding anniversary this weekend- on March 8th.!!
> 
> 29 years!! that sounds like such a long time! But it doesn't feel that way! We're gonna go to a B&B for the weekend. I'm really excited.  BUT- I will miss you all! Be good while I'm gone!



Karen!  CONGRATS!!!!! 



PrincessKell said:


> Well I finished it. Its not your normal "Cat in the Hat" look.  But heck, I just thought, she can wear it in the fall too! haha double usage. Here it is.



I love it!  And more use is even better! 



anewmac said:


> Hi all you are amazing, your work is great such talent. I wish I could do this. Sadly im not a sewer, but looking to see if there is instructions on how to make the hair ties/bows? I would love to make some for our trip to WDW for.. well ME LOL
> 
> thanks



Welcome over!  I see the post was put up for the bows...so I won't repost!  But if you hang around long here you will be sewing!!!


Now...I need advice...

Since DH got back from his meeting in Vegas, I made the comment that I would like to go someday...someday I said...not now...I have NEVER EVER flown!  So anyway...he wants to go for our anniversary in July.  Tell me...how do you get over the fear of flying  and once I get past that...anybody got ideas on how to get good deals for Vegas?  I have checked Southwest...is that the best way to go?  I have looked at other sites, but all the packages have you doing layovers....I'm just telling you...I want a non-stop flight...no taking off and landing mulitple times.


----------



## Jennia

PrincessKell said:


> Well I finished it. Its not your normal "Cat in the Hat" look.  But heck, I just thought, she can wear it in the fall too! haha double usage. Here it is.




This is SO adorable, I love that you used different colors than what's normally associated with Seuss clothing.


----------



## HeatherSue

We've all been taking turns getting sick this week- AGAIN!!!  Today was Tessa's turn.  I thought we were all better yesterday, so I had my friend's little girl over to spend the night.  Unfortunately, we probably exposed her to it, too. NOT good because her mom (my best friend, Jenny) had surgery this week and just got out of the hospital last night. UGH!  I hope she doesn't get it!!

Anyway, Ryen, my friend's little girl, has always wanted a Mermaid skirt with a tail. So, I took her to Walmart yesterday and let her pick out fabric.  I had no idea how I was going to do it, but I kinda figured it out.  It was surprisingly easy to make.  I did the applique by hand.  Jessica has a point with it being faster to do them by hand sometimes. This would have taken me forever to digitize, hoop, and then embroider on the machine.  But, it was pretty fast by hand.  

This outfit was for her 4th birthday (last year I made her a princess dress out of sheets and a pink underdress that you may remember).  She kept saying "Oh Heather, thank you so much for making me a mermaid tail.  I just can't believe you made this for me."  I'd sew that kid anything she wants!  









The back:





Close up of shirt:





Close up of tail:





Ryen says that Sawyer is her boyfriend. I guess he agrees! What is up with my kids and young love?!


----------



## PrincessKell

Tinka_Belle said:


> Kelly that is so pretty. You are really getting the hang of those stripwork skirts. Too cute. I love the colors. They really compliment Georgia.



Thanks Crystal. I really am! I love them. hehe They are so fun and simple to make. And to think I waited this long until Feb to start making these bad boys! 



2manyprincesses said:


> The colors are perfect!  It looks so comfy, I'm sure she will wear it often!  The cheeseball grin helps too, so cute!



She sure is a super nerd! haha She takes after her momma! 



Haganfam5 said:


> It came out great!  I love how the colors all match! Nice job!



Thanks. I had to search for the colors to all match. There are alot of "almosts" but those were great. hehe 



jham said:


> Kelly that is so cute!  Georgia looks great.  I love the colors.  I love making a skirt to match a store-bought shirt!



THank you! when my mom sent me the link to the shirt she got, I was like ummm that isn't very Dr. Seuss colors I was looking for, but I rolled with it. I mean heck it was free! haha


----------



## PrincessKell

HeatherSue said:


> We've all been taking turns getting sick this week- AGAIN!!!  Today was Tessa's turn.  I thought we were all better yesterday, so I had my friend's little girl over to spend the night.  Unfortunately, we probably exposed her to it, too. NOT good because her mom (my best friend, Jenny) had surgery this week and just got out of the hospital last night. UGH!  I hope she doesn't get it!!
> 
> Anyway, Ryen, my friend's little girl, has always wanted a Mermaid skirt with a tail. So, I took her to Walmart yesterday and let her pick out fabric.  I had no idea how I was going to do it, but I kinda figured it out.  It was surprisingly easy to make.  I did the applique by hand.  Jessica has a point with it being faster to do them by hand sometimes. This would have taken me forever to digitize, hoop, and then embroider on the machine.  But, it was pretty fast by hand.
> 
> This outfit was for her 4th birthday (last year I made her a princess dress out of sheets and a pink underdress that you may remember).  She kept saying "Oh Heather, thank you so much for making me a mermaid tail.  I just can't believe you made this for me."  I'd sew that kid anything she wants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of tail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryen says that Sawyer is her boyfriend. I guess he agrees! What is up with my kids and young love?!




OMG that is too stinkin adoarble! Will you make me one too pretty please???? You know for me to wear to Disneyland. bwahahaha


----------



## kjbrown

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Now...I need advice...
> 
> Since DH got back from his meeting in Vegas, I made the comment that I would like to go someday...someday I said...not now...I have NEVER EVER flown!  So anyway...he wants to go for our anniversary in July.  Tell me...how do you get over the fear of flying  and once I get past that...anybody got ideas on how to get good deals for Vegas?  I have checked Southwest...is that the best way to go?  I have looked at other sites, but all the packages have you doing layovers....I'm just telling you...I want a non-stop flight...no taking off and landing mulitple times.



Well, everyone is different, so I don't know how you feel about this, but my husband mentioned his fear to his doctor.  His doc gave him meds to take about an hour before flying.  It helped IMMENSELY.  My DH used to sit there the whole flight with his hands gripping the arm rest.  This time, he was fine.  Not zonked out, not loopy, just fine.  It was awesome.

That, and you are much more likely to get in a car accident than in an airplane.  That's a joke, get it?  You can't get in a car accident in an airplane.  



HeatherSue said:


> Ryen says that Sawyer is her boyfriend. I guess he agrees! What is up with my kids and young love?!



My kids are the same way.  My 2 year old DS says his girlfriend is "Greta-Boo".  That's his name for a girl named Greta at his daycare.  My 5 year old DD comes home from school everyday to tell me who her latest boyfriend is.  Thankfully, she picked one boy because "he's always a good guy like a cop or a firefighter when we play".


----------



## PrincessKell

Ok so here is the Pretty Peach Princess in her outfit on our way to school this morning.


----------



## froggy33

revrob said:


> I don't mind answering.  I paid $1199 (+ tax).  I do consider it an investment.  I intend to have it and use it for a very long time.  It doesn't replace a sewing machine, in my opinion.  There are lots of things that it will do.  But there are things that still need to be done on a sewing machine.  HTH!


Thanks!  I'll really have to start saving up my money!!!  I think it would be great though!


Camping Griswalds said:


>


I really like this!!  I think it is like those pictures where they make a big picture out of a bunch of little ones.  Too cute!!


jeniamt said:


> The pageboy hat turned out cuter than I first thought.  I think the flower helps.  The director said to wear bright colors so this is what she chose:


The bucket hat turned out great.  Plus, it's better that it is a bit more fitted - makes it better to dance in and easier to wear at any time.


coteau_chick said:


> Carla A line dress and easy fit pants,  I use a pillowcase from Kmart for the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla A line with pillowcase and boutique bottoms


Love these.  I have some pillowcases and have been trying to decide what to do with them.  So I may be CASEing away!


HeatherSue said:


> Ryen says that Sawyer is her boyfriend. I guess he agrees! What is up with my kids and young love?!


Love the mermaid outfit.  My little one (who is only 7.5 months) seems to be "smitten" with our neighbor boy who was born 3 days after her in the same hospital two doors down.  We were there at the same time and visited a lot!  She watches my girl sometimes and they are always doing cute things together.  It's a little joke we have about them getting married someday!  HA!


----------



## DisneyMom5

Hello everyone! 
I'm Sarah, and although I have sewn in the past, 
I am currently craft-challenged.
I AM a good friend of HeatherSue and TeresaJoy IRL, 
so I hope that's my golden ticket to pick your brains.

I'm a happy WDW obsessed, homeschooling mom of seven awesome, 
also Disney obsessed, children.  

Yup, seven.

Yup, we take them ALL to WDW.

Yup, we're nuts.

Heather has tried to give me some ideas, and I thought I'd open it to others.

I'm thinking of some sort of simple short outfits, not tank top, 
for my little girls (will be 6, 5, and 3 on our Sept. trip),
inexpensive, 
that would be possibly princess or mickey/fab 5 themed,
but not scratchy or multilayered (and hot, and bulky to carry around),
like their princess costumes that we already own.

Something they could wear all day (in theory).

I'm thinking - what would Cinderella or Belle or Ariel wear on their day off,
while still retaining their regal-ness.

And it has to be simple enough for me to make.

Oh, and if it could be in colors that the rest of us could match/coordinate without Daddy and the boys looking girly, bonus!

Is that too tall an order?  

AND - last trip (07), I found GREAT matching T's at Disneyshopping 
for around $5 a piece, 
and am NOT having any luck finding a matching shirt for the whole family
without paying $17 a pop for their customs.
(We will be a group of 12 or 13).
We could just wear matching PLAIN colored t-shirts everyday,
but where's the fun in that?

So...I'll take any suggestions for t-shirt magic. 

No names on the shirts, so simple patterns would do.
I was wondering if anyone has ever gotten crafty with a Clorox Bleach pen and a colored shirt??? 
[Can you tell I'm desperate?]

Thanks for indulging my questions and ignorance!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

kjbrown said:


> Forgot to say the ladies at www.youcanmakethis.com are the best!  Not that we didn't know that, but as I mentioned earlier, I had won a copy of the Easy Fit Pants.  Carla recently redid them with the new 6 month size.  I emailed youcanmakethis and they sent me the update!  They totally could have said no, it was free, but they sent it!  Yeah for great customer service!!


They really are super sweet. I enjoyed getting to know them during the Fifty Thrifty Challenge.



HeatherSue said:


> We've all been taking turns getting sick this week- AGAIN!!!  Today was Tessa's turn.  I thought we were all better yesterday, so I had my friend's little girl over to spend the night.  Unfortunately, we probably exposed her to it, too. NOT good because her mom (my best friend, Jenny) had surgery this week and just got out of the hospital last night. UGH!  I hope she doesn't get it!!
> 
> Anyway, Ryen, my friend's little girl, has always wanted a Mermaid skirt with a tail. So, I took her to Walmart yesterday and let her pick out fabric.  I had no idea how I was going to do it, but I kinda figured it out.  It was surprisingly easy to make.  I did the applique by hand.  Jessica has a point with it being faster to do them by hand sometimes. This would have taken me forever to digitize, hoop, and then embroider on the machine.  But, it was pretty fast by hand.
> 
> This outfit was for her 4th birthday (last year I made her a princess dress out of sheets and a pink underdress that you may remember).  She kept saying "Oh Heather, thank you so much for making me a mermaid tail.  I just can't believe you made this for me."  I'd sew that kid anything she wants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of tail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryen says that Sawyer is her boyfriend. I guess he agrees! What is up with my kids and young love?!


Heather that is too cute!! Jenna also has a "boyfriend". He is a new kid in her class and his name is Austin Riddles. She is so smitten with him that she even pointed out last night that our waiter was named Austin.


----------



## sahm1000

karebear1 said:


> REALLY!!!!! Someone must  inform this woman on proper cricut questionnaire ettiquette.... starting with addressing the "Queen".
> 
> Revrob, kjbrown... jessica, Tom...... anyone of you want to put Jennia in the know????
> 
> Jennia-  The cricut is probably one of the best things you will ever buy in your whole life......... especially if you tend to be crafty. Really- you will love it!




Queenie, things have really started to slip around here if they aren't using your true royal name!  We've got to get them  with the program!  Have a great anniversary weekend.  Congratulations on 29 years!  That is fantastic!



PrincessKell said:


> Well I finished it. Its not your normal "Cat in the Hat" look.  But heck, I just thought, she can wear it in the fall too! haha double usage. Here it is.




Georgia looks so cute!  The skirt matches the shirt perfectly, I'm sure she'll get lots of compliments!



minnie2 said:


> OMG!  i just called the 1 walmart I NEVER go to in the town I rarely go to bt is the next town over and they actually have a fabric section!!!!!!!  I am such an idiot!  I trusted 3 other Walmarts in the area telling me no dice on fabric in any walmarts in Northern IL!!!!!  teach me to trust!  Needless to say I look like crap but I am booking it over NOW just in case they decide to pack up and leave!  LOL :



Where are you in northern Illinois?  I can't remember.  When I was at my sister's last month I ran to their Wal-Mart in Aurora on Galena Blvd. and they had fabric.  Don't know if that helps!




The Moonk's Mom said:


> Since DH got back from his meeting in Vegas, I made the comment that I would like to go someday...someday I said...not now...I have NEVER EVER flown!  So anyway...he wants to go for our anniversary in July.  Tell me...how do you get over the fear of flying  and once I get past that...anybody got ideas on how to get good deals for Vegas?  I have checked Southwest...is that the best way to go?  I have looked at other sites, but all the packages have you doing layovers....I'm just telling you...I want a non-stop flight...no taking off and landing mulitple times.



I have never been to Vegas either and really want to go.  I don't have any suggestions about flying, I have never been scared of it.  Good luck!




HeatherSue said:


> We've all been taking turns getting sick this week- AGAIN!!!  Today was Tessa's turn.  I thought we were all better yesterday, so I had my friend's little girl over to spend the night.  Unfortunately, we probably exposed her to it, too. NOT good because her mom (my best friend, Jenny) had surgery this week and just got out of the hospital last night. UGH!  I hope she doesn't get it!!
> 
> Anyway, Ryen, my friend's little girl, has always wanted a Mermaid skirt with a tail. So, I took her to Walmart yesterday and let her pick out fabric.  I had no idea how I was going to do it, but I kinda figured it out.  It was surprisingly easy to make.  I did the applique by hand.  Jessica has a point with it being faster to do them by hand sometimes. This would have taken me forever to digitize, hoop, and then embroider on the machine.  But, it was pretty fast by hand.
> 
> This outfit was for her 4th birthday (last year I made her a princess dress out of sheets and a pink underdress that you may remember).  She kept saying "Oh Heather, thank you so much for making me a mermaid tail.  I just can't believe you made this for me."  I'd sew that kid anything she wants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of tail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryen says that Sawyer is her boyfriend. I guess he agrees! What is up with my kids and young love?!



Very cute mermaid outfit!  Love the tail!  She and Sawyer and such cuties together!  Hope you all get to feeling better!





DisneyMom5 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm Sarah, and although I have sewn in the past,
> I am currently craft-challenged.
> I AM a good friend of HeatherSue and TeresaJoy IRL,
> so I hope that's my golden ticket to pick your brains.
> 
> I'm a happy WDW obsessed, homeschooling mom of seven awesome,
> also Disney obsessed, children.
> 
> Yup, seven.
> 
> Yup, we take them ALL to WDW.
> 
> Yup, we're nuts.
> 
> Heather has tried to give me some ideas, and I thought I'd open it to others.
> 
> I'm thinking of some sort of simple short outfits, not tank top,
> for my little girls (will be 6, 5, and 3 on our Sept. trip),
> inexpensive,
> that would be possibly princess or mickey/fab 5 themed,
> but not scratchy or multilayered (and hot, and bulky to carry around),
> like their princess costumes that we already own.
> 
> Something they could wear all day (in theory).
> 
> I'm thinking - what would Cinderella or Belle or Ariel wear on their day off,
> while still retaining their regal-ness.
> 
> And it has to be simple enough for me to make.
> 
> Oh, and if it could be in colors that the rest of us could match/coordinate without Daddy and the boys looking girly, bonus!
> 
> Is that too tall an order?
> 
> AND - last trip (07), I found GREAT matching T's at Disneyshopping
> for around $5 a piece,
> and am NOT having any luck finding a matching shirt for the whole family
> without paying $17 a pop for their customs.
> (We will be a group of 12 or 13).
> We could just wear matching PLAIN colored t-shirts everyday,
> but where's the fun in that?
> 
> So...I'll take any suggestions for t-shirt magic.
> 
> No names on the shirts, so simple patterns would do.
> I was wondering if anyone has ever gotten crafty with a Clorox Bleach pen and a colored shirt???
> [Can you tell I'm desperate?]
> 
> Thanks for indulging my questions and ignorance!




No ideas.  But I am the worst at ideas!  Welcome though!  How lucky for you to know our Heather and Teresa in real life!  Got any good stories you want to share?


----------



## DisneyMom5

sahm1000 said:


> No ideas.  But I am the worst at ideas!  Welcome though!  How lucky for you to know our Heather and Teresa in real life!  Got any good stories you want to share?



Hmmm....

Heather used to be my next door neighbor, and she and her dh were the BEST neighbors EVER!!!
He mowed our lawn because he LIKED to mow.   

Then they moved.  Sigh.

Heather's dh Henry once came to New Year's Eve at our house, with Tessa in tow, 
WITHOUT Heather, 
and if you have ever met Henry, you know he's pretty quiet.  
That's when we knew they actually LIKED us and our chaos!
 

The way I got to know Teresa is I invited Heather and family (along with a couple of other friends), 
over for a cook-out, and Teresa and kids crashed it.  
They were driving by and recognized Heather's car. LOL    

Now Teresa careens by my house frequently, honking like a madwoman.

I don't see either as often as I like, 
but thankfully we are on Disboards and Facebook together.   

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## revrob

karebear1 said:


> REALLY!!!!! Someone must  inform this woman on proper cricut questionnaire ettiquette.... starting with addressing the "Queen".
> 
> Revrob, kjbrown... jessica, Tom...... anyone of you want to put Jennia in the know????
> 
> Jennia-  The cricut is probably one of the best things you will ever buy in your whole life......... especially if you tend to be crafty. Really- you will love it!



YOUR HIGHNESS!  We're SO SORRY!  She's a cricut newbie!  She simply didn't understand your royal status.  Please forgiveness those in your kingdom for her error!    




HeatherSue said:


> We've all been taking turns getting sick this week- AGAIN!!!  Today was Tessa's turn.  I thought we were all better yesterday, so I had my friend's little girl over to spend the night.  Unfortunately, we probably exposed her to it, too. NOT good because her mom (my best friend, Jenny) had surgery this week and just got out of the hospital last night. UGH!  I hope she doesn't get it!!
> 
> Anyway, Ryen, my friend's little girl, has always wanted a Mermaid skirt with a tail. So, I took her to Walmart yesterday and let her pick out fabric.  I had no idea how I was going to do it, but I kinda figured it out.  It was surprisingly easy to make.  I did the applique by hand.  Jessica has a point with it being faster to do them by hand sometimes. This would have taken me forever to digitize, hoop, and then embroider on the machine.  But, it was pretty fast by hand.
> 
> This outfit was for her 4th birthday (last year I made her a princess dress out of sheets and a pink underdress that you may remember).  She kept saying "Oh Heather, thank you so much for making me a mermaid tail.  I just can't believe you made this for me."  I'd sew that kid anything she wants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of tail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryen says that Sawyer is her boyfriend. I guess he agrees! What is up with my kids and young love?!




HEATHER!  This is a REALLY cute idea!  I've wanted to make a skirt with a tail for AbbyGrace for a long time.  i couldn't figure it out in my mind.  Now that I've seen yours, I know I could do this.  I hope you don't mind me borrowing a version of this idea at some point. 

AbbyGrace has a boyfriend as well.  We hear about him every single day.  They've had to be separated in class because they talk to each other all day.  Ethan had a girlfriend when he was in preschool too.  He was "completely in love"!  These young kids in love crack me up!


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> AbbyGrace has a boyfriend as well.  We hear about him every single day.  They've had to be separated in class because they talk to each other all day.  Ethan had a girlfriend when he was in preschool too.  He was "completely in love"!  These young kids in love crack me up!




Yes, Morgan has a boyfriend.... umm "fiance".  She tells me she is going to marry him. I have the cutest pic of the two of them-he was putting a ring on her finger at MK.


----------



## jham

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Love the skirt...soo cute...and really I like the top too...what have we done wo our kids...when they start telling us that something is not fancy enough!   I knew I had gone to far and Patrick came home to tell me he needed a Kimono and he had already told his teacher I would sew him one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is soooo cute!   I got the major hook up at Walmart the other day too!  I had to go shopping for my beloved   FIL's Birthday.  I was able to get him 3 shirts, 1 sweater, 2 pairs of pants all for $2-$5 each!   And I bought me a t-shirt for $1 and one for my cousin for $1!!!  I love good deals!
> 
> 
> 
> How cute this all truned out!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> She is such a cutie pie!  I hope you guys had a great time!
> 
> 
> 
> Great job on all of these!  Love your St. Patrick's Day outfits...my Patrick would kill for those...he is still thinking this is his day!
> 
> 
> 
> Karen!  CONGRATS!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love it!  And more use is even better!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome over!  I see the post was put up for the bows...so I won't repost!  But if you hang around long here you will be sewing!!!
> 
> 
> Now...I need advice...
> 
> Since DH got back from his meeting in Vegas, I made the comment that I would like to go someday...someday I said...not now...I have NEVER EVER flown!  So anyway...he wants to go for our anniversary in July.  Tell me...how do you get over the fear of flying  and once I get past that...anybody got ideas on how to get good deals for Vegas?  I have checked Southwest...is that the best way to go?  I have looked at other sites, but all the packages have you doing layovers....I'm just telling you...I want a non-stop flight...no taking off and landing mulitple times.



Vegas in July?   Fortunately they have great air conditioning! 



HeatherSue said:


> We've all been taking turns getting sick this week- AGAIN!!!  Today was Tessa's turn.  I thought we were all better yesterday, so I had my friend's little girl over to spend the night.  Unfortunately, we probably exposed her to it, too. NOT good because her mom (my best friend, Jenny) had surgery this week and just got out of the hospital last night. UGH!  I hope she doesn't get it!!
> 
> Anyway, Ryen, my friend's little girl, has always wanted a Mermaid skirt with a tail. So, I took her to Walmart yesterday and let her pick out fabric.  I had no idea how I was going to do it, but I kinda figured it out.  It was surprisingly easy to make.  I did the applique by hand.  Jessica has a point with it being faster to do them by hand sometimes. This would have taken me forever to digitize, hoop, and then embroider on the machine.  But, it was pretty fast by hand.
> 
> This outfit was for her 4th birthday (last year I made her a princess dress out of sheets and a pink underdress that you may remember).  She kept saying "Oh Heather, thank you so much for making me a mermaid tail.  I just can't believe you made this for me."  I'd sew that kid anything she wants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of tail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryen says that Sawyer is her boyfriend. I guess he agrees! What is up with my kids and young love?!



That is SO COOL!  I love it!  Now by any chance can you make Seth some eagle pajamas with wings and a hood with a beak?  He's been asking for that forever!  I love the picture with Sawyer.  



DisneyMom5 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm Sarah, and although I have sewn in the past,
> I am currently craft-challenged.
> I AM a good friend of HeatherSue and TeresaJoy IRL,
> so I hope that's my golden ticket to pick your brains.
> 
> I'm a happy WDW obsessed, homeschooling mom of seven awesome,
> also Disney obsessed, children.
> 
> Yup, seven.
> 
> Yup, we take them ALL to WDW.
> 
> Yup, we're nuts.
> 
> Heather has tried to give me some ideas, and I thought I'd open it to others.
> 
> I'm thinking of some sort of simple short outfits, not tank top,
> for my little girls (will be 6, 5, and 3 on our Sept. trip),
> inexpensive,
> that would be possibly princess or mickey/fab 5 themed,
> but not scratchy or multilayered (and hot, and bulky to carry around),
> like their princess costumes that we already own.
> 
> Something they could wear all day (in theory).
> 
> I'm thinking - what would Cinderella or Belle or Ariel wear on their day off,
> while still retaining their regal-ness.
> 
> And it has to be simple enough for me to make.
> 
> Oh, and if it could be in colors that the rest of us could match/coordinate without Daddy and the boys looking girly, bonus!
> 
> Is that too tall an order?
> 
> AND - last trip (07), I found GREAT matching T's at Disneyshopping
> for around $5 a piece,
> and am NOT having any luck finding a matching shirt for the whole family
> without paying $17 a pop for their customs.
> (We will be a group of 12 or 13).
> We could just wear matching PLAIN colored t-shirts everyday,
> but where's the fun in that?
> 
> So...I'll take any suggestions for t-shirt magic.
> 
> No names on the shirts, so simple patterns would do.
> I was wondering if anyone has ever gotten crafty with a Clorox Bleach pen and a colored shirt???
> [Can you tell I'm desperate?]
> 
> Thanks for indulging my questions and ignorance!



You could make princessy peasant tops with easy fit shorts, something like this with shorts instead of capris? (sorry the photo is so big, photobucket is not cooperating.)


----------



## tricia

DisneyMom5 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm Sarah, and although I have sewn in the past,
> I am currently craft-challenged.
> I AM a good friend of HeatherSue and TeresaJoy IRL,
> so I hope that's my golden ticket to pick your brains.
> 
> I'm a happy WDW obsessed, homeschooling mom of seven awesome,
> also Disney obsessed, children.
> 
> Yup, seven.
> 
> Yup, we take them ALL to WDW.
> 
> Yup, we're nuts.
> 
> Heather has tried to give me some ideas, and I thought I'd open it to others.
> 
> I'm thinking of some sort of simple short outfits, not tank top,
> for my little girls (will be 6, 5, and 3 on our Sept. trip),
> inexpensive,
> that would be possibly princess or mickey/fab 5 themed,
> but not scratchy or multilayered (and hot, and bulky to carry around),
> like their princess costumes that we already own.
> 
> Something they could wear all day (in theory).
> 
> I'm thinking - what would Cinderella or Belle or Ariel wear on their day off,
> while still retaining their regal-ness.
> 
> And it has to be simple enough for me to make.
> 
> Oh, and if it could be in colors that the rest of us could match/coordinate without Daddy and the boys looking girly, bonus!
> 
> Is that too tall an order?
> 
> AND - last trip (07), I found GREAT matching T's at Disneyshopping
> for around $5 a piece,
> and am NOT having any luck finding a matching shirt for the whole family
> without paying $17 a pop for their customs.
> (We will be a group of 12 or 13).
> We could just wear matching PLAIN colored t-shirts everyday,
> but where's the fun in that?
> 
> So...I'll take any suggestions for t-shirt magic.
> 
> No names on the shirts, so simple patterns would do.
> I was wondering if anyone has ever gotten crafty with a Clorox Bleach pen and a colored shirt???
> [Can you tell I'm desperate?]
> 
> Thanks for indulging my questions and ignorance!



One idea for you - tie dye Mickey heads.









Fairly easy, and If you do not get the mickey head just right you can trace around it with a bleach pen like I had to do with the top one.

You can also do Iron ons onto plain T shirts.  Lots of nice ones to print on another thread, the disign one.  And some of the nice Disers will even customize them for you.  Like Tracie just did for Tinkerbell.



HeatherSue said:


> We've all been taking turns getting sick this week- AGAIN!!!  Today was Tessa's turn.  I thought we were all better yesterday, so I had my friend's little girl over to spend the night.  Unfortunately, we probably exposed her to it, too. NOT good because her mom (my best friend, Jenny) had surgery this week and just got out of the hospital last night. UGH!  I hope she doesn't get it!!
> 
> Anyway, Ryen, my friend's little girl, has always wanted a Mermaid skirt with a tail. So, I took her to Walmart yesterday and let her pick out fabric.  I had no idea how I was going to do it, but I kinda figured it out.  It was surprisingly easy to make.  I did the applique by hand.  Jessica has a point with it being faster to do them by hand sometimes. This would have taken me forever to digitize, hoop, and then embroider on the machine.  But, it was pretty fast by hand.
> 
> This outfit was for her 4th birthday (last year I made her a princess dress out of sheets and a pink underdress that you may remember).  She kept saying "Oh Heather, thank you so much for making me a mermaid tail.  I just can't believe you made this for me."  I'd sew that kid anything she wants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of tail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryen says that Sawyer is her boyfriend. I guess he agrees! What is up with my kids and young love?!




Heather, that is too cute.  I love doing stuff for kids that are as appreciative as that.  It is great to get the little "thank you, thank you, thank yous" and the little hugs isn't it?


----------



## jham

I updated my TR with the DISBOUTIQUER MEET!  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2101044


----------



## disneymommieof2

Sorry I'm drive by posting, it's been a busy busy week! 

So we go to disney on ice TOMORROW!!!! And I haven't made anything or even started!! We are going to 100 years of magic. My sisters family is going too so I plan to have three matching/coordinating outfits done for the 11am performance. Good thing we have no work or school today!! 
I did pick up some $1 deals at walmart that just might work. At least for the boys! 
If you all have any quick and easy solutions for me send them my way please! 

I also made a Dr. Suess day outfit for Sophia this week but I didn't get pictures yet.


----------



## minnie2

OMG I am in heaven!!!!!    I just got back from Walmart and Their fabric selection was AMAZING and CHEAP!!!!!!!!  I got that Tink fabric and this HSM fabric I have been looking for for ages and this light blue polka dot fabric I have ben looking for!  I was talking to the lady there and she said they do a very good fabric business and she can't imagine them closing this one down!  So I told her don't even think that way I just found you!!!!!  Its also a gorgeous day out here I am so happy!  


HeatherSue said:


> We've all been taking turns getting sick this week- AGAIN!!!  Today was Tessa's turn.  I thought we were all better yesterday, so I had my friend's little girl over to spend the night.  Unfortunately, we probably exposed her to it, too. NOT good because her mom (my best friend, Jenny) had surgery this week and just got out of the hospital last night. UGH!  I hope she doesn't get it!!
> 
> Anyway, Ryen, my friend's little girl, has always wanted a Mermaid skirt with a tail. So, I took her to Walmart yesterday and let her pick out fabric.  I had no idea how I was going to do it, but I kinda figured it out.  It was surprisingly easy to make.  I did the applique by hand.  Jessica has a point with it being faster to do them by hand sometimes. This would have taken me forever to digitize, hoop, and then embroider on the machine.  But, it was pretty fast by hand.
> 
> This outfit was for her 4th birthday (last year I made her a princess dress out of sheets and a pink underdress that you may remember).  She kept saying "Oh Heather, thank you so much for making me a mermaid tail.  I just can't believe you made this for me."  I'd sew that kid anything she wants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of tail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryen says that Sawyer is her boyfriend. I guess he agrees! What is up with my kids and young love?!


Sorry you all as so sick!  The outfit is adorable!  Love that picture of them kissing!  Nikki has a little boyfriend it is the same one since 1st grade!  his name is Dylan.  Kyle just says all the girls like him because 'he is one of the handsome boys' 


PrincessKell said:


> Ok so here is the Pretty Peach Princess in her outfit on our way to school this morning.


so cute I love Dr suess stuff!



DisneyMom5 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm Sarah, and although I have sewn in the past,
> I am currently craft-challenged.
> I AM a good friend of HeatherSue and TeresaJoy IRL,
> so I hope that's my golden ticket to pick your brains.
> 
> I'm a happy WDW obsessed, homeschooling mom of seven awesome,
> also Disney obsessed, children.
> 
> Yup, seven.
> 
> Yup, we take them ALL to WDW.
> 
> Yup, we're nuts.
> 
> Heather has tried to give me some ideas, and I thought I'd open it to others.
> 
> I'm thinking of some sort of simple short outfits, not tank top,
> for my little girls (will be 6, 5, and 3 on our Sept. trip),
> inexpensive,
> that would be possibly princess or mickey/fab 5 themed,
> but not scratchy or multilayered (and hot, and bulky to carry around),
> like their princess costumes that we already own.
> 
> Something they could wear all day (in theory).
> 
> I'm thinking - what would Cinderella or Belle or Ariel wear on their day off,
> while still retaining their regal-ness.
> 
> And it has to be simple enough for me to make.
> 
> Oh, and if it could be in colors that the rest of us could match/coordinate without Daddy and the boys looking girly, bonus!
> 
> Is that too tall an order?
> 
> AND - last trip (07), I found GREAT matching T's at Disneyshopping
> for around $5 a piece,
> and am NOT having any luck finding a matching shirt for the whole family
> without paying $17 a pop for their customs.
> (We will be a group of 12 or 13).
> We could just wear matching PLAIN colored t-shirts everyday,
> but where's the fun in that?
> 
> So...I'll take any suggestions for t-shirt magic.
> 
> No names on the shirts, so simple patterns would do.
> I was wondering if anyone has ever gotten crafty with a Clorox Bleach pen and a colored shirt???
> [Can you tell I'm desperate?]
> 
> Thanks for indulging my questions and ignorance!


Welcome!
Ok here is my ideas.  What about some matching Carla' peasant tops with some easy fit pants?  Possible ruffles?  Or even a dress from the peasant top pattern?  Or a simply sweet dress?  Or top?  
Al Carlac patterns from youcanmakethis.com and if you are a friend of Heather and Teresa's I am sure they have told you about that website 

 sahm1000-
I'm in Woodstock


----------



## sahm1000

revrob said:


> YOUR HIGHNESS!  We're SO SORRY!  She's a cricut newbie!  She simply didn't understand your royal status.  Please forgiveness those in your kingdom for her error!
> 
> 
> 
> HEATHER!  This is a REALLY cute idea!  I've wanted to make a skirt with a tail for AbbyGrace for a long time.  i couldn't figure it out in my mind.  Now that I've seen yours, I know I could do this.  I hope you don't mind me borrowing a version of this idea at some point.
> 
> AbbyGrace has a boyfriend as well.  We hear about him every single day.  They've had to be separated in class because they talk to each other all day.  Ethan had a girlfriend when he was in preschool too.  He was "completely in love"!  These young kids in love crack me up!




Speaking of "Tails" - has anyone seen the adorable towels in Chasing Fireflies?  They are terry cloth beach towels made to wrap around the waist and look like a mermaid's tail.  I have seen them the last couple of years in their catalog and keep thinking that I want to try and make them.......like I have the time but you never know!  They are so stinkin' cute but I can't get myself to pay for them.


----------



## Shannalee724

HeatherSue said:


> Close up of tail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryen says that Sawyer is her boyfriend. I guess he agrees! What is up with my kids and young love?!



How cute!!  That is just adorable.  So, are your little lovebirds :

Minnie!  You have to post pics or your new stash.


----------



## DisneyMom5

jham said:


> You could make princessy peasant tops with easy fit shorts, something like this with shorts instead of capris? (sorry the photo is so big, photobucket is not cooperating.)


Ok, trying to use my brain here: I'm guessing that's a CarlaC pattern on the youcanmakethis site?  And perhaps a pillow case for the picture?  That's a thought.  They could each be a different princess even.  



tricia said:


> One idea for you - tie dye Mickey heads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fairly easy, and If you do not get the mickey head just right you can trace around it with a bleach pen like I had to do with the top one.
> 
> You can also do Iron ons onto plain T shirts.  Lots of nice ones to print on another thread, the disign one.  And some of the nice Disers will even customize them for you.  Like Tracie just did for Tinkerbell.



I think I've seen instructions on the tye dye before.  It could be done with one color dye, no?

How does one go about making iron ons?  Do you have to have a special type of printer, or just special paper and your normal printer?
[I sound so smart on all of this, don't I?]

I appreciate the input!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

DisneyMom5 said:


> I think I've seen instructions on the tye dye before. It could be done with one color dye, no?
> 
> How does one go about making iron ons? Do you have to have a special type of printer, or just special paper and your normal printer?
> [I sound so smart on all of this, don't I?]
> 
> I appreciate the input!


I think that I have seen the dyed shirts in just one color. They look just as good. The irons ons are done with special paper. You don't need a special printer or anything else other than an iron. The iron paper has instructions on how to print and iron the image. Just make sure that you print everything as a mirror image. I forgot this twice and ended up wasting 2 sheets of paper.


----------



## PrincessKell

DisneyMom5 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm Sarah, and although I have sewn in the past,
> I am currently craft-challenged.
> I AM a good friend of HeatherSue and TeresaJoy IRL,
> so I hope that's my golden ticket to pick your brains.
> 
> I'm a happy WDW obsessed, homeschooling mom of seven awesome,
> also Disney obsessed, children.
> 
> Yup, seven.
> 
> Yup, we take them ALL to WDW.
> 
> Yup, we're nuts.
> 
> Heather has tried to give me some ideas, and I thought I'd open it to others.
> 
> I'm thinking of some sort of simple short outfits, not tank top,
> for my little girls (will be 6, 5, and 3 on our Sept. trip),
> inexpensive,
> that would be possibly princess or mickey/fab 5 themed,
> but not scratchy or multilayered (and hot, and bulky to carry around),
> like their princess costumes that we already own.
> 
> Something they could wear all day (in theory).
> 
> I'm thinking - what would Cinderella or Belle or Ariel wear on their day off,
> while still retaining their regal-ness.
> 
> And it has to be simple enough for me to make.
> 
> Oh, and if it could be in colors that the rest of us could match/coordinate without Daddy and the boys looking girly, bonus!
> 
> Is that too tall an order?
> 
> AND - last trip (07), I found GREAT matching T's at Disneyshopping
> for around $5 a piece,
> and am NOT having any luck finding a matching shirt for the whole family
> without paying $17 a pop for their customs.
> (We will be a group of 12 or 13).
> We could just wear matching PLAIN colored t-shirts everyday,
> but where's the fun in that?
> 
> So...I'll take any suggestions for t-shirt magic.
> 
> No names on the shirts, so simple patterns would do.
> I was wondering if anyone has ever gotten crafty with a Clorox Bleach pen and a colored shirt???
> [Can you tell I'm desperate?]
> 
> Thanks for indulging my questions and ignorance!




I was too thinking of the tie dye mickey shirts.  here is the link to the tie dye instructions
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1210609

I think even a stripwork top would be cute. you could make many out of a few yards of fabric for all the girls. and then just do matching colors for adults and boys.  Pillow case shirts would be cute too, with a Tee underneath.   Even doing a mickey head in different fabrics for each member of the family sewing it with zigzag stitch or something simple.


----------



## tricia

DisneyMom5 said:


> Ok, trying to use my brain here: I'm guessing that's a CarlaC pattern on the youcanmakethis site?  And perhaps a pillow case for the picture?  That's a thought.  They could each be a different princess even.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've seen instructions on the tye dye before.  It could be done with one color dye, no?
> 
> How does one go about making iron ons?  Do you have to have a special type of printer, or just special paper and your normal printer?
> [I sound so smart on all of this, don't I?]
> 
> I appreciate the input!



Yep, one colour works too. And I followed the instructions that PrincessKell just posted.  So many options.  I just did iron ons for the first time last month.  Easier than I thought


----------



## PrincessKell

You know I was looking at the tie dye thread i posted, and thought....hmmm what if you dyed white fabric with the mickey heads all over it and made a complete outfit, either pants or skirt what have you. and just paired it with e white shirt with a tie dyed mickey head (instead of whole shirt). I know lots of work, but how cute would that be...


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> Yes, Morgan has a boyfriend.... umm "fiance".  She tells me she is going to marry him. I have the cutest pic of the two of them-he was putting a ring on her finger at MK.



HEY!  He may be a keeper!  At least he already knows how to propose appropriately!


----------



## jham

DisneyMom5 said:


> Ok, trying to use my brain here: I'm guessing that's a CarlaC pattern on the youcanmakethis site?  And perhaps a pillow case for the picture?  That's a thought.  They could each be a different princess even.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've seen instructions on the tye dye before.  It could be done with one color dye, no?
> 
> How does one go about making iron ons?  Do you have to have a special type of printer, or just special paper and your normal printer?
> [I sound so smart on all of this, don't I?]
> 
> I appreciate the input!



Yes, that is Carla Cs Portrait peasant top and Easy Fit pants, 2 of the easiest patterns to make.  Technically I used a fabric panel for a wall hanging, but yes, a pillowcase would work well.


----------



## DisneyMom5

PrincessKell said:


> I was too thinking of the tie dye mickey shirts.  here is the link to the tie dye instructions
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1210609
> 
> I think even a stripwork top would be cute. you could make many out of a few yards of fabric for all the girls. and then just do matching colors for adults and boys.  Pillow case shirts would be cute too, with a Tee underneath.   Even doing a mickey head in different fabrics for each member of the family sewing it with zigzag stitch or something simple.



Where would I go to find some examples of these last suggestions, and to find the infamous "t-shirt design" thread or post or page or whatever.

I'm a quick learner, once I get the lingo down, but I don't know what half this stuff is.  LOL


----------



## tricia

DisneyMom5 said:


> Where would I go to find some examples of these last suggestions, and to find the infamous "t-shirt design" thread or post or page or whatever.
> 
> I'm a quick learner, once I get the lingo down, but I don't know what half this stuff is.  LOL



this is the Creative DISigns forum.  This is where you could get designs for iron ons.

http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

jham said:


> Vegas in July?   Fortunately they have great air conditioning!




Hey!  No laughing at me!  I had no plans of really seeing much of outside anyway...wait that sounded kinda naughty didn't it?  I plan on seeing some shows...maybe...just want to look around and really...I don't care what we do! We have been away only once without the kids so it's kinda weird to go places without them...we usually spend the whole time talking about them! But the even funnier part...he wants to go see Hoover Dam...ugh...if any of you read my TR...you would so get my issue with that one! I kinda excited I think by now!


----------



## 2manyprincesses

OK, sorry guys for the extraneous post, but my DD saw my siggie and was mad that she wasn't a princess too.  But they have no jumping princesses and that's basically what she does all day so....I chose jumping smilie for her.  

She didn't like it.

She also dosen't believe I changed it so I have to post and show her!

See Elaina??  You are princess now OK?     

Back to your regularly scheduled sewing talk.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## Tracie

DisneyMom5 said:


> Ok, trying to use my brain here: I'm guessing that's a CarlaC pattern on the youcanmakethis site?  And perhaps a pillow case for the picture?  That's a thought.  They could each be a different princess even.
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've seen instructions on the tye dye before.  It could be done with one color dye, no?
> 
> How does one go about making iron ons?  Do you have to have a special type of printer, or just special paper and your normal printer?
> [I sound so smart on all of this, don't I?]
> 
> I appreciate the input!



For iron ons you use your printer and t-shirt transfer paper you cn buy t Wal-Mart, craft stores or office supply. 

I can help you with designs for the transfers if you would like or head over to the cretive designs board here on the Dis for tons of designs.

Tracie


----------



## disneymomof1

I know a few of you ladies have been to the American Girl Doll Store in NYC.  What hotel did you stay in, reasonable, close to the store and safe.  The first hotel I looked at close to the store was the Peninsula and at $1,000 a night for a double room, I just about died laughing.  We are about 1 and 1/2 hours away from NYC so we could just drive up, but really want to stay overnight.  So where have you all stayed and tell me about it.  We are going to surprise DD for her 6th birthday.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

disneymomof1 said:


> I know a few of you ladies have been to the American Girl Doll Store in NYC.  What hotel did you stay in, reasonable, close to the store and safe.  The first hotel I looked at close to the store was the Peninsula and at $1,000 a night for a double room, I just about died laughing.  We are about 1 and 1/2 hours away from NYC so we could just drive up, but really want to stay overnight.  So where have you all stayed and tell me about it.  We are going to surprise DD for her 6th birthday.



Check out Orbitz.  We are going to NY in April to do this and see Little Mermad.  You can get a decent hotel room in Midtown for under $250 including all the taxes.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

DisneyMom5 said:


> Where would I go to find some examples of these last suggestions, and to find the infamous "t-shirt design" thread or post or page or whatever.
> 
> I'm a quick learner, once I get the lingo down, but I don't know what half this stuff is.  LOL



My suggestion is to bug Tracie on the DISigns forum like I always do    Here are the latest things she made for my DD

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30664926&postcount=453

My 2nd suggestion is to get transfer paper for DARK colors no matter what color tshirt you are using.  The color comes out better and you do not need to reverse the image on your printer.


Another random comment...what is up with all the young love lately?  Spring in the air or something?  Facebook people know this one but there is a little boy @ basketball who keeps calling Aisling "Bella"- Spanish is his first language so I was trying to explain to Aisling that he's calling her beautiful after she kept yelling at him every week "my name is ASH-LING"  Anyway, last night he came over and just started kissing her head over and over.  And then he asked "why can't I marry Bella so I can kiss her all the time???"  

Weren't boys gross when we were 5????


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> We've all been taking turns getting sick this week- AGAIN!!!  Today was Tessa's turn.  I thought we were all better yesterday, so I had my friend's little girl over to spend the night.  Unfortunately, we probably exposed her to it, too. NOT good because her mom (my best friend, Jenny) had surgery this week and just got out of the hospital last night. UGH!  I hope she doesn't get it!!
> 
> Anyway, Ryen, my friend's little girl, has always wanted a Mermaid skirt with a tail. So, I took her to Walmart yesterday and let her pick out fabric.  I had no idea how I was going to do it, but I kinda figured it out.  It was surprisingly easy to make.  I did the applique by hand.  Jessica has a point with it being faster to do them by hand sometimes. This would have taken me forever to digitize, hoop, and then embroider on the machine.  But, it was pretty fast by hand.
> 
> This outfit was for her 4th birthday (last year I made her a princess dress out of sheets and a pink underdress that you may remember).  She kept saying "Oh Heather, thank you so much for making me a mermaid tail.  I just can't believe you made this for me."  I'd sew that kid anything she wants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of tail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryen says that Sawyer is her boyfriend. I guess he agrees! What is up with my kids and young love?!



Heather this is absolutely adorable!!!!! I just love it!!! You need to do a little tutorial for this!!! You are such a sweetheart to do this for Ryen!!!


----------



## mickimousemama

Some really good friends of mine are taking their kids tomorrow night   I made them shirts with their names and disney characters (designed by Kellybell on the design board, she has a photobucket account you can go search for names in, it's listed in her siggie on all her posts)  They turned out really cute!

Have fun!!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Sorry I'm drive by posting, it's been a busy busy week!
> 
> So we go to disney on ice TOMORROW!!!! And I haven't made anything or even started!! We are going to 100 years of magic. My sisters family is going too so I plan to have three matching/coordinating outfits done for the 11am performance. Good thing we have no work or school today!!
> I did pick up some $1 deals at walmart that just might work. At least for the boys!
> If you all have any quick and easy solutions for me send them my way please!
> 
> I also made a Dr. Suess day outfit for Sophia this week but I didn't get pictures yet.


----------



## mickimousemama

Here is the link to the tie dye Mickey Shirts Post
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=928135



DisneyMom5 said:


> Where would I go to find some examples of these last suggestions, and to find the infamous "t-shirt design" thread or post or page or whatever.
> 
> I'm a quick learner, once I get the lingo down, but I don't know what half this stuff is.  LOL


----------



## adoptionmomma4

HeatherSue said:


> We've all been taking turns getting sick this week- AGAIN!!!  Today was Tessa's turn.  I thought we were all better yesterday, so I had my friend's little girl over to spend the night.  Unfortunately, we probably exposed her to it, too. NOT good because her mom (my best friend, Jenny) had surgery this week and just got out of the hospital last night. UGH!  I hope she doesn't get it!!
> 
> Anyway, Ryen, my friend's little girl, has always wanted a Mermaid skirt with a tail. So, I took her to Walmart yesterday and let her pick out fabric.  I had no idea how I was going to do it, but I kinda figured it out.  It was surprisingly easy to make.  I did the applique by hand.  Jessica has a point with it being faster to do them by hand sometimes. This would have taken me forever to digitize, hoop, and then embroider on the machine.  But, it was pretty fast by hand.
> 
> This outfit was for her 4th birthday (last year I made her a princess dress out of sheets and a pink underdress that you may remember).  She kept saying "Oh Heather, thank you so much for making me a mermaid tail.  I just can't believe you made this for me."  I'd sew that kid anything she wants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of tail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryen says that Sawyer is her boyfriend. I guess he agrees! What is up with my kids and young love?!



Heather... That skirt is adorable!  I love the tail.  My Leanne loved Ariel when she was little.  I pointed to Ariel the other day and asked Katie if she knew who she was and she said "Yeap!  That's Barbie."  She only knows Cinderella and the cast of Mickey Mouse Club house.  I can not get that child to sit down and watch anything other than MMCH.

I have other exciting news... I bought a Cricut today.  It was out of stock so I will not actually get it until next week sometime, but I so excited.  I am hoping this breaks my scrapbook accessory collecting obsession and motivates me to actually scrap book.  

While I was at Joann's I asked the ladies at the cutting counter for the empty bolts, so I will be organizing my craft room.  It will never be as pretty as AimeeG's, but anything is better than the system I have now.  

Since I had to stop by the cutting counter for the empty bolts I bought a few yards of fabric and some fusible interfacing  When I got to the grocery store I realized the cutting lady had given me the entire bolt of interfacing and kept the 5 yards I bought  I don't know how I didn't notice until then, but I didn't.  Now I have to make a return trip to Joann's later tonight.  It will be so horrible  

I am off to cut those bolts up and wrap my fabric.  As crazy as it sounds I am looking forward to it!  Little things make me happy.


----------



## MouseTriper

kjbrown said:


> Forgot to say the ladies at www.youcanmakethis.com are the best!  Not that we didn't know that, but as I mentioned earlier, I had won a copy of the Easy Fit Pants.  Carla recently redid them with the new 6 month size.  I emailed youcanmakethis and they sent me the update!  They totally could have said no, it was free, but they sent it!  Yeah for great customer service!!


   hOW SWEET!!!  Does anyone know is the 6-month size the only change to this pattern?



HeatherSue said:


> We've all been taking turns getting sick this week- AGAIN!!!  Today was Tessa's turn.  I thought we were all better yesterday, so I had my friend's little girl over to spend the night.  Unfortunately, we probably exposed her to it, too. NOT good because her mom (my best friend, Jenny) had surgery this week and just got out of the hospital last night. UGH!  I hope she doesn't get it!!
> 
> Anyway, Ryen, my friend's little girl, has always wanted a Mermaid skirt with a tail. So, I took her to Walmart yesterday and let her pick out fabric.  I had no idea how I was going to do it, but I kinda figured it out.  It was surprisingly easy to make.  I did the applique by hand.  Jessica has a point with it being faster to do them by hand sometimes. This would have taken me forever to digitize, hoop, and then embroider on the machine.  But, it was pretty fast by hand.
> 
> This outfit was for her 4th birthday (last year I made her a princess dress out of sheets and a pink underdress that you may remember).  She kept saying "Oh Heather, thank you so much for making me a mermaid tail.  I just can't believe you made this for me."  I'd sew that kid anything she wants!
> 
> Ryen says that Sawyer is her boyfriend. I guess he agrees! What is up with my kids and young love?!


Awww how sweet of you to make that for her!  It turned out so cute! Are you gonna have to make Tessa one now as well?  Lol....love the pic of Sawyer and his girlfriend.  Hehehe.



PrincessKell said:


> Ok so here is the Pretty Peach Princess in her outfit on our way to school this morning.


Awww she looks adorable, so cute. You did a great job on the skirt!



DisneyMom5 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm Sarah, and although I have sewn in the past,
> I am currently craft-challenged.
> I AM a good friend of HeatherSue and TeresaJoy IRL,
> so I hope that's my golden ticket to pick your brains.
> 
> I'm a happy WDW obsessed, homeschooling mom of seven awesome,
> also Disney obsessed, children.
> 
> Yup, seven.
> 
> Yup, we take them ALL to WDW.
> 
> Yup, we're nuts.
> 
> Heather has tried to give me some ideas, and I thought I'd open it to others.
> 
> I'm thinking of some sort of simple short outfits, not tank top,
> for my little girls (will be 6, 5, and 3 on our Sept. trip),
> inexpensive,
> that would be possibly princess or mickey/fab 5 themed,
> but not scratchy or multilayered (and hot, and bulky to carry around),
> like their princess costumes that we already own.
> 
> Something they could wear all day (in theory).
> 
> I'm thinking - what would Cinderella or Belle or Ariel wear on their day off,
> while still retaining their regal-ness.
> 
> And it has to be simple enough for me to make.
> 
> Oh, and if it could be in colors that the rest of us could match/coordinate without Daddy and the boys looking girly, bonus!
> 
> Is that too tall an order?
> 
> AND - last trip (07), I found GREAT matching T's at Disneyshopping
> for around $5 a piece,
> and am NOT having any luck finding a matching shirt for the whole family
> without paying $17 a pop for their customs.
> (We will be a group of 12 or 13).
> We could just wear matching PLAIN colored t-shirts everyday,
> but where's the fun in that?
> 
> So...I'll take any suggestions for t-shirt magic.
> 
> No names on the shirts, so simple patterns would do.
> I was wondering if anyone has ever gotten crafty with a Clorox Bleach pen and a colored shirt???
> [Can you tell I'm desperate?]
> 
> Thanks for indulging my questions and ignorance!


WOW, welcome!!!  I would agree with some others, the Easy Fit Pants/shorts and maybe some peasant shirts or some iron-on designs to match!!!



livndisney said:


> Yes, Morgan has a boyfriend.... umm "fiance".  She tells me she is going to marry him. I have the cutest pic of the two of them-he was putting a ring on her finger at MK.


 Let's see that picture.....!!!  (Is it Prince Charming? Mickey??  Aladdin???)  LOL


----------



## DisneyMom5

tricia said:


> this is the Creative DISigns forum.  This is where you could get designs for iron ons.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/forumdisplay.php?f=105



I looked all over and couldn't find it!  LOL
Thanks!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> My suggestion is to buy Tracie on the DISigns forum like I always do    Here are the latest things she made for my DD
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30664926&postcount=453
> 
> My 2nd suggestion is to get transfer paper for DARK colors no matter what color tshirt you are using.  The color comes out better and you do not need to reverse the image on your printer.



Thanks for the advice.  Those designs are CUTE!


----------



## mickeyjen

DisneyMom5 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm Sarah, and although I have sewn in the past,
> I am currently craft-challenged.
> I AM a good friend of HeatherSue and TeresaJoy IRL,
> so I hope that's my golden ticket to pick your brains.
> 
> I'm a happy WDW obsessed, homeschooling mom of seven awesome,
> also Disney obsessed, children.
> 
> Yup, seven.
> 
> Yup, we take them ALL to WDW.
> 
> Yup, we're nuts.
> 
> Heather has tried to give me some ideas, and I thought I'd open it to others.
> 
> I'm thinking of some sort of simple short outfits, not tank top,
> for my little girls (will be 6, 5, and 3 on our Sept. trip),
> inexpensive,
> that would be possibly princess or mickey/fab 5 themed,
> but not scratchy or multilayered (and hot, and bulky to carry around),
> like their princess costumes that we already own.
> 
> Something they could wear all day (in theory).
> 
> I'm thinking - what would Cinderella or Belle or Ariel wear on their day off,
> while still retaining their regal-ness.
> 
> And it has to be simple enough for me to make.
> 
> Oh, and if it could be in colors that the rest of us could match/coordinate without Daddy and the boys looking girly, bonus!



Hey fellow homeschooler!  I've only got two though, so I'm sure our experience is quite a bit different!  Anyway, I agree with the advice you've already gotten...  I love the pillowcases of princesses made into peasant tops!  Also, several people have used the peasant dress pattern to make princess dresses out of cotton with the "feel" of the princesses (so like cinderella would have a different color blue sleeves and add two bits for a "peplum" to the skirt).  You could use this same idea, but actually just make them into tops (so the "skirt" part of the peasant top would be from an empire waist).  Does that make sense?  Then you could do matching shorts from CarlaC's easyfit pattern for all 7 kiddos and for the boys you could make mickey head appliques from the fabric in the girls' sets so they all match.


----------



## fairygoodmother

disneymomof1 said:


> I know a few of you ladies have been to the American Girl Doll Store in NYC.  What hotel did you stay in, reasonable, close to the store and safe.  The first hotel I looked at close to the store was the Peninsula and at $1,000 a night for a double room, I just about died laughing.  We are about 1 and 1/2 hours away from NYC so we could just drive up, but really want to stay overnight.  So where have you all stayed and tell me about it.  We are going to surprise DD for her 6th birthday.



Both times I've been to New York have been with my daughter for dance.  She was at dance training with the Rockettes at Radio City.  We stayed at the Doubletree Guest Suites, Times Square and it was WONDERFUL!  It was just my dd and I and I felt very secure there.  We had to walk to Radio City/Rockefeller Plaza/Broadway shows/Central Park/American Girl Place.  All of those places were an easy walk for us.  Oh how I wish I could go back!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Hi Folks,

Thank you to those that complimented me on the St Patty's Day dress, I'll have to repost once I get the underdress completed (so sad, its just waiting for collar and sleeves)

Anywho- I can't find one of my favorite baby patterns- I cant remember who even makes it- its an infant wrap dress/top with ties and it can be reversible. Heres the back


----------



## Tinka_Belle

PrincessKell said:


> You know I was looking at the tie dye thread i posted, and thought....hmmm what if you dyed white fabric with the mickey heads all over it and made a complete outfit, either pants or skirt what have you. and just paired it with e white shirt with a tie dyed mickey head (instead of whole shirt). I know lots of work, but how cute would that be...


I might have to borrow this idea. That is a good one.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> My suggestion is to buy Tracie on the DISigns forum like I always do    Here are the latest things she made for my DD
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30664926&postcount=453
> 
> My 2nd suggestion is to get transfer paper for DARK colors no matter what color tshirt you are using.  The color comes out better and you do not need to reverse the image on your printer.
> 
> 
> Another random comment...what is up with all the young love lately?  Spring in the air or something?  Facebook people know this one but there is a little boy @ basketball who keeps calling Aisling "Bella"- Spanish is his first language so I was trying to explain to Aisling that he's calling her beautiful after she kept yelling at him every week "my name is ASH-LING"  Anyway, last night he came over and just started kissing her head over and over.  And then he asked "why can't I marry Bella so I can kiss her all the time???"
> 
> Weren't boys gross when we were 5????


I don't remember liking boys until I was 9 or 10. Up until then they were gross.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Thank you to those that complimented me on the St Patty's Day dress, I'll have to repost once I get the underdress completed (so sad, its just waiting for collar and sleeves)
> 
> Anywho- I can't find one of my favorite baby patterns- I cant remember who even makes it- its an infant wrap dress/top with ties and it can be reversible. Heres the back


That is super cute. I am sorry I don't know what pattern it is though. Here is a website that I go to when I am looking for an older pattern. You may not be able to find the same pattern, but they might have one super close.http://www.lanetzliving.net/home


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Tinka_Belle said:


> I might have to borrow this idea. That is a good one.
> 
> I don't remember liking boys until I was 9 or 10. Up until then they were gross.
> 
> 
> That is super cute. I am sorry I don't know what pattern it is though. Here is a website that I go to when I am looking for an older pattern. You may not be able to find the same pattern, but they might have one super close.http://www.lanetzliving.net/home



Thanks, I tried it right away of course, so far I couldn't find anything


----------



## luvinyou

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Thank you to those that complimented me on the St Patty's Day dress, I'll have to repost once I get the underdress completed (so sad, its just waiting for collar and sleeves)
> 
> Anywho- I can't find one of my favorite baby patterns- I cant remember who even makes it- its an infant wrap dress/top with ties and it can be reversible. Heres the back



Ohh, I was JUST looking at a pattern like this.  I think it was McCalls 4812?  Even if its not, I ADORE the other view.  I am wating for McCalls patterns to go on sale at my store


----------



## Tinka_Belle

luvinyou said:


> Ohh, I was JUST looking at a pattern like this.  I think it was McCalls 4812?  Even if its not, I ADORE the other view.  I am wating for McCalls patterns to go on sale at my store


Nicole That pattern has a view that matches the dress that Megan is wearing.
http://www.mccallpattern.com/item/M4812.htm


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

luvinyou said:


> Ohh, I was JUST looking at a pattern like this.  I think it was McCalls 4812?  Even if its not, I ADORE the other view.  I am wating for McCalls patterns to go on sale at my store



Hmmm...that is very similar, but the back doesnt drape the same way- but at least I'm getting closer! I know this pattern was around at the same time mine was.
Boy, I really wish I could find mine!!!!! I made this one last May- WHAT on earth did I do with it???? I keep all my patterns in a file box except for a few Im thinking of doing next and those are in a closet near my machine. My stuff is spread out. A good chuck of my fabric and my file box are in a empty room in our basement, then I have a "fabric drawer" upstairs in our spare room (which is turning into the new nursery) and then my second half of my fabric stash is in the aforementioned closet. I have looked in those 3 places......


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hmmm...that is very similar, but the back doesnt drape the same way- but at least I'm getting closer! I know this pattern was around at the same time mine was.
> Boy, I really wish I could find mine!!!!! I made this one last May- WHAT on earth did I do with it???? I keep all my patterns in a file box except for a few Im thinking of doing next and those are in a closet near my machine. My stuff is spread out. A good chuck of my fabric and my file box are in a empty room in our basement, then I have a "fabric drawer" upstairs in our spare room (which is turning into the new nursery) and then my second half of my fabric stash is in the aforementioned closet. I have looked in those 3 places......


If you look at the view that is in the lower right hand side of the pic that I posted it is the same as Megan's dress.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

It is similiar- but when I looked on patternreview and saw the ones made there it has a different drape in the back. but she did it with buttons- I was really hoping to find the exact pattern- but maybe that one would work. I like that there are different views so I would get more than 1 pattern out of it.
Hmmm.

I FOUND IT!!! I'm such a nut!! I went and looked up some of the reviews I have written on Pattern Review and lo and behold- I wrote one on this pattern (this is the first item of clothing I have ever made)
Easy Stitch N Save M5367





Is this a sub-catagory of McCalls? Maybe it's the exact same pattern??????

editted to add- in fact the more I think about it the more I want the pattern Daniela and you found!!!!
I can only find it for sale on McCalls' site for $10.95....


----------



## disneymommieof2

mickimousemama said:


> Some really good friends of mine are taking their kids tomorrow night   I made them shirts with their names and disney characters (designed by Kellybell on the design board, she has a photobucket account you can go search for names in, it's listed in her siggie on all her posts)  They turned out really cute!
> 
> Have fun!!



Thank You 
I took a look over there! She is a really great DISigner. Lots of great stuff! 

I think I've made decisions about they're outfits! Now I just have to do them! 
I'll post pictures tomorrow!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> It is similiar- but when I looked on patternreview and saw the ones made there it has a different drape in the back. but she did it with buttons- I was really hoping to find the exact pattern- but maybe that one would work. I like that there are different views so I would get more than 1 pattern out of it.
> Hmmm.
> 
> I FOUND IT!!! I'm such a nut!! I went and looked up some of the reviews I have written on Pattern Review and lo and behold- I wrote one on this pattern (this is the first item of clothing I have ever made)
> Easy Stitch N Save M5367
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a sub-catagory of McCalls? Maybe it's the exact same pattern??????


The only difference between the two patterns is that the other one has an extra view to it. This one is about 8 dollars less than the other. It is a Mccall's sub-company. They took away the other view and marketed it as an easy pattern.


----------



## DisneyMom5

Tracie - I went through your whole thread looking at your DISsigns.
Soooo adorable!
My kids were loving them.   

Did you ever end up making one with the alternate family type, the one that looks like the car decals???

We're waiting to see if Grandma is joining us, then I might ask you to design one for us!


----------



## Tracie

DisneyMom5 said:


> Tracie - I went through your whole thread looking at your DISsigns.
> Soooo adorable!
> My kids were loving them.
> 
> Did you ever end up making one with the alternate family type, the one that looks like the car decals???
> 
> We're waiting to see if Grandma is joining us, then I might ask you to design one for us!



Yes I did but I think I sent it to the person in a PM.  I do other stuff too, but that thread takes alot of my designing time.  
I would be happy to help you with designs.

By the way I went and read some of your Hick trip report.  Very entertaining!

Tracie


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I think that someone was looking for this pattern a little while ago. It is the A-Line dress that crosses in the back.http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...l+pattern+infant&ga_search_type=tag_title_all


----------



## luvinyou

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> It is similiar- but when I looked on patternreview and saw the ones made there it has a different drape in the back. but she did it with buttons- I was really hoping to find the exact pattern- but maybe that one would work. I like that there are different views so I would get more than 1 pattern out of it.
> Hmmm.
> 
> I FOUND IT!!! I'm such a nut!! I went and looked up some of the reviews I have written on Pattern Review and lo and behold- I wrote one on this pattern (this is the first item of clothing I have ever made)
> Easy Stitch N Save M5367
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a sub-catagory of McCalls? Maybe it's the exact same pattern??????
> 
> editted to add- in fact the more I think about it the more I want the pattern Daniela and you found!!!!
> I can only find it for sale on McCalls' site for $10.95....



Can you wait until McCalls patterns are on sale at your fabric store?  That's when I am going to buy this pattern.  And yes, the patterns look to be the same, just the one Crystal and I found have a second view


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone,

Some Great news about Daniel!! Things are going well raising money for the dr bills and stuff!! and guess what? they reached the goal of raising $10, 000 and now are going to try for $15, 000!!! The benefit isnt for a few weeks yet, so Im really hoping it will come together - really, it will help them soooo much, they re really fallling behind with regular every day stuff as well. I guess  you dont think about how the gas, quick trips to the cafeteria, cups of coffee, copays for medication etc all add up very very quickly!!!

The other good thing is that his Dad was called back to work!! YAY!!!! This will help too! I really see God's hand in this - Daniels Dad was laid off EXACTLY the amount of time needed for him to do all the radiation treatments!! How cool is that!!

Thanks again to those who have made things to help Daniel and go up for the silent auction!!!  EVERYTHING helps!!!

Thanks friends, Wendy


----------



## 2cutekidz

Anyone else having trouble logging in to photobucket?!


----------



## sahm1000

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Some Great news about Daniel!! Things are going well raising money for the dr bills and stuff!! and guess what? they reached the goal of raising $10, 000 and now are going to try for $15, 000!!! The benefit isnt for a few weeks yet, so Im really hoping it will come together - really, it will help them soooo much, they re really fallling behind with regular every day stuff as well. I guess  you dont think about how the gas, quick trips to the cafeteria, cups of coffee, copays for medication etc all add up very very quickly!!!
> 
> The other good thing is that his Dad was called back to work!! YAY!!!! This will help too! I really see God's hand in this - Daniels Dad was laid off EXACTLY the amount of time needed for him to do all the radiation treatments!! How cool is that!!
> 
> Thanks again to those who have made things to help Daniel and go up for the silent auction!!!  EVERYTHING helps!!!
> 
> Thanks friends, Wendy




Fantastic!  That is really wonderful news.  I can only imagine how hard this has been on everyone emotionally and financially.


----------



## billwendy

sahm1000 said:


> Fantastic!  That is really wonderful news.  I can only imagine how hard this has been on everyone emotionally and financially.



Yes, you are so right - their one 7 year old son (adopted) has severe ADHD, behavior issues etc due to prenatal drug exposure is really out of control right now. He is craving attention from his parents ( you can totally understand why) and is tearing up the house and even told his teacher at school that his brother (Daniel) punches him in the stomach while his dad holds him down - how sad is that!! we were so scared what would happen after that!!!! The poor kid just wants attention, but doesnt know how to get it the right way - he is a humdinger that one!!!!


----------



## 3goofyboys

Tinka_Belle said:


> I think that someone was looking for this pattern a little while ago. It is the A-Line dress that crosses in the back.http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.ph...l+pattern+infant&ga_search_type=tag_title_all



I have made this pattern a couple of times (well, the McCall version) and it is so stinkin' cute and super easy!  This would be a fantastic beginner project.


----------



## twob4him

HeatherSue said:


> We've all been taking turns getting sick this week- AGAIN!!!  Today was Tessa's turn.
> 
> Anyway, Ryen, my friend's little girl, has always wanted a Mermaid skirt with a tail. She kept saying "Oh Heather, thank you so much for making me a mermaid tail.  I just can't believe you made this for me."  I'd sew that kid anything she wants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryen says that Sawyer is her boyfriend. I guess he agrees! What is up with my kids and young love?!



*Heather* - AWwwwww, that is the cutest little girl...look at those adorable long curls....obviously Sawyer has!!!!   *Heather* you are soo creative! I never would have been able to figure out a tail but it looks fantastic!  

 Hope *Tessa* is feeling better!!!Gentle hugs from us!!!  


Welcome to *Disneymomof5!*  


Cute cute cute St. Paddy's day things!!!  


*Grace* is just adorable in all of those outfits!  Great job on making them!!!  

*Linnette *- Love that Belle outfit!!

I hope I am not leaving anyone out...I didnt take notes while I was skimming  I hope I don't get in trouble for that  


My computer has been down for two days so I am trying to catch up. In the mean time, I decided to sew. What a novelty. I am making a dolly outfit....my first one...I have been saying I would do it and now I finally am. Wow they go together so fast!!! 

OK I am going to sleep now! I am going to hit the trip reports tomorrow. Hopefully we will have some nice weather this weekend and melt all of the snow! Hope everyone is feeling ok!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

luvinyou said:


> Can you wait until McCalls patterns are on sale at your fabric store?  That's when I am going to buy this pattern.  And yes, the patterns look to be the same, just the one Crystal and I found have a second view


These are out of print patterns so my store wouldnt have them- and I never seem to see the 99 cent sales I see some of you post about. I have only seen 40% off everyday signs and once in a while they go a little deeper. 

I was able to purchase it tonight on ebay for much less, it has to come from CA, so it will probably take at least a week or more to get here- but no rush, I have a quilt I need to make and some other patterns I want to do.

boy the thread is quiet tonight. guess I'll give my eyes a break and sign off.


----------



## jham

2cutekidz said:


> Anyone else having trouble logging in to photobucket?!



I've been having several problems with photobucket today.


----------



## eyor44

PrincessKell said:


> Ok so here is the Pretty Peach Princess in her outfit on our way to school this morning.



She is so cute. I love the outfit.


----------



## my*2*angels

WOW!  You guys have been busy!  You guys never cease to amaze me with all of your talent!  I have also been busy, so not around much!  I have been able to get a few things finished, but no pics yet!  This is why we have been busy:








We rescued him from our local humane society!  My dh and I have always said NO ANIMALS!!!!!!  Never say never!  We have become as attached to him as the kids!LOL  He is a very sweet dog and he LOVES Sydni!  He follows her EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sheridee32

HeatherSue said:


> We've all been taking turns getting sick this week- AGAIN!!!  Today was Tessa's turn.  I thought we were all better yesterday, so I had my friend's little girl over to spend the night.  Unfortunately, we probably exposed her to it, too. NOT good because her mom (my best friend, Jenny) had surgery this week and just got out of the hospital last night. UGH!  I hope she doesn't get it!!
> 
> Anyway, Ryen, my friend's little girl, has always wanted a Mermaid skirt with a tail. So, I took her to Walmart yesterday and let her pick out fabric.  I had no idea how I was going to do it, but I kinda figured it out.  It was surprisingly easy to make.  I did the applique by hand.  Jessica has a point with it being faster to do them by hand sometimes. This would have taken me forever to digitize, hoop, and then embroider on the machine.  But, it was pretty fast by hand.
> 
> This outfit was for her 4th birthday (last year I made her a princess dress out of sheets and a pink underdress that you may remember).  She kept saying "Oh Heather, thank you so much for making me a mermaid tail.  I just can't believe you made this for me."  I'd sew that kid anything she wants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of tail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryen says that Sawyer is her boyfriend. I guess he agrees! What is up with my kids and young love?!



I adore the outfit my dgd came in and saw and wants one she is only 3 and she loves little mermaid, i may try to make her one if you don't mind she told me the other day that prince eric and king triton were living in my closet
she is a hoot


----------



## karamat

jham said:


> Vegas in July?   Fortunately they have great air conditioning!



Yeah - that's one I didn't think through!!  DH and I got married in Vegas late June 2001.  We're from South Texas so I didn't think the heat would be too bad - well it ended up being 114 degrees with 15 - 20% humidity.  After the ceremony we had to wait _outside_ for the limo to take us to dinner (while friends and family were in their air conditioned rental cars!!).  Then after dinner we headed back to the strip for pictures - and more heat!!  There is a picture of me leaning against DH that everyone thinks is so sweet - in reality he is practically holding me up to keep me from passing out  

DH wants to go back to renew our vows at the 10 year anniversary - fine with me as long as we fudge the date and don't go in the middle of summer!!


----------



## billwendy

my*2*angels said:


>



AWWWW SO CUTE!!!! What is his/her name?? How old are they???? I wanna hold the puppy!!!


----------



## my*2*angels

billwendy said:


> AWWWW SO CUTE!!!! What is his/her name?? How old are they???? I wanna hold the puppy!!!


  The H.S. said he was about 5-6 weeks old and his name is Max!!!!  He would love for you to hold him!  He is a lap dog!


----------



## billwendy

my*2*angels said:


> The H.S. said he was about 5-6 weeks old and his name is Max!!!!  He would love for you to hold him!  He is a lap dog!




AWWWWWWWWWWWW, How far are you from Philly???

I think Zoey might get jealous though!! She was a rescued doggie too - she was 5lbs when we got her and just so sick - couldnt keep anything inside her little body!! Her fur was so matted they didnt know for sure if she was a boy or girl until we got her shaved - Her tail was matted to her leg - poor little girl - someone had tossed her out on the street!! But WE GOT HER!!! I hope you love Max as much as we love Zoey!! Pretty soon you wont remember life without him!!!!

This was the day we brought Zoey home!! Its been 10 years now!!


----------



## my*2*angels

billwendy said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWW, How far are you from Philly???
> 
> I think Zoey might get jealous though!! She was a rescued doggie too - she was 5lbs when we got her and just so sick - couldnt keep anything inside her little body!! Her fur was so matted they didnt know for sure if she was a boy or girl until we got her shaved - Her tail was matted to her leg - poor little girl - someone had tossed her out on the street!! But WE GOT HER!!! I hope you love Max as much as we love Zoey!! Pretty soon you wont remember life without him!!!!
> 
> This was the day we brought Zoey home!! Its been 10 years now!!



 Just a hop, skip , and a plane ride! She looks soooo sweet!  She is a lucky pup to have you!  I have to say I was sooooooo against getting a pet, but he is just the best little pup!   I love to watch Sydni playing with him, and him following her around the yard!  It is just tooo cute!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

billwendy said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWW, How far are you from Philly???
> 
> I think Zoey might get jealous though!! She was a rescued doggie too - she was 5lbs when we got her and just so sick - couldnt keep anything inside her little body!! Her fur was so matted they didnt know for sure if she was a boy or girl until we got her shaved - Her tail was matted to her leg - poor little girl - someone had tossed her out on the street!! But WE GOT HER!!! I hope you love Max as much as we love Zoey!! Pretty soon you wont remember life without him!!!!
> 
> This was the day we brought Zoey home!! Its been 10 years now!!


I hope whoever did that to poor Zoey got their just desserts. I hate to hear that someone has mistreated an animal. Lucky Zoey though, she got you and your DH for her forever parents.

Mindy-Max is adorable and Sydni looks so happy with her new friend.


----------



## MouseTriper

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Some Great news about Daniel!! Things are going well raising money for the dr bills and stuff!! and guess what? they reached the goal of raising $10, 000 and now are going to try for $15, 000!!! The benefit isnt for a few weeks yet, so Im really hoping it will come together - really, it will help them soooo much, they re really fallling behind with regular every day stuff as well. I guess  you dont think about how the gas, quick trips to the cafeteria, cups of coffee, copays for medication etc all add up very very quickly!!!
> 
> The other good thing is that his Dad was called back to work!! YAY!!!! This will help too! I really see God's hand in this - Daniels Dad was laid off EXACTLY the amount of time needed for him to do all the radiation treatments!! How cool is that!!
> 
> Thanks again to those who have made things to help Daniel and go up for the silent auction!!!  EVERYTHING helps!!!
> 
> Thanks friends, Wendy


  That is wonderful news Wendy!!!!!!!  Absolutely WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!



my*2*angels said:


> WOW!  You guys have been busy!  You guys never cease to amaze me with all of your talent!  I have also been busy, so not around much!  I have been able to get a few things finished, but no pics yet!  This is why we have been busy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We rescued him from our local humane society!  My dh and I have always said NO ANIMALS!!!!!!  Never say never!  We have become as attached to him as the kids!LOL  He is a very sweet dog and he LOVES Sydni!  He follows her EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!!!



Oh my goodness, those two are just adorable!!!!!So so so sweet!!!


----------



## frannn

After years of seeing gorgeous customs here and on ebay, I'm wondering if I should just buy a machine and try to create some myself.  DD6 will turn 7 this year, so I won't have many more years where she'll wear the cute stuff, LOL! A lady at Walmart (in the material section) was telling me that it is soooo easy, and I should try it myself.  The only experience I have was in home ec, over 20 years ago.  So, I bought some patterns & material, but I don't have a machine, and there's still time to hand it all over to DMIL (but to be honest, she doesn't have my "vision", and giving her countless yards of lovely disney fabric has resulted in my getting one dress......).  If it's "sooooooooo easy", I'll try it, if it doesn't take a ton of time (2 teens, a 6 year old, and a FT job kinda kill the schedule).  What do you think?  Should I ask for a sewing machine or a PS3 for my upcoming birthday?  I already have an Xbox, and the PS3 is pricey....wouldn't want to spend anywhere near that much on a sewing machine.  Where is the best place to get a great deal on one, what am I looking at spending, and what features should I be asking for?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

frannn said:


> After years of seeing gorgeous customs here and on ebay, I'm wondering if I should just buy a machine and try to create some myself.  DD6 will turn 7 this year, so I won't have many more years where she'll wear the cute stuff, LOL! A lady at Walmart (in the material section) was telling me that it is soooo easy, and I should try it myself.  The only experience I have was in home ec, over 20 years ago.  So, I bought some patterns & material, but I don't have a machine, and there's still time to hand it all over to DMIL (but to be honest, she doesn't have my "vision", and giving her countless yards of lovely disney fabric has resulted in my getting one dress......).  If it's "sooooooooo easy", I'll try it, if it doesn't take a ton of time (2 teens, a 6 year old, and a FT job kinda kill the schedule).  What do you think?  Should I ask for a sewing machine or a PS3 for my upcoming birthday?  I already have an Xbox, and the PS3 is pricey....wouldn't want to spend anywhere near that much on a sewing machine.  Where is the best place to get a great deal on one, what am I looking at spending, and what features should I be asking for?


Welcome to the Disboutiquer's thread. If you start out with a fairly simple pattern it can be easy. I wouldn't go for any of the complex patterns straight out of the gate. As far as time goes, it would really depend on what it is that you are trying to do. If you do a simple A-Line dress, peasant dress or sundress it usually doesn't take too long. As for what to ask for for your BD I would ask for both. You can get a descent machine for under $100. It won't do a lot of the fancier stitches, but it will do the basic sewing stitches.

As far as recommending patterns, if you are going with commercial patterns, The ones that say Easy on them actually are fairly easy. www.Youcanmakethis.com has a lot of easy and super cute patterns. Most of the people on here use them to make a lot of the cute stuff that you see on this thread.


----------



## minnie2

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Some Great news about Daniel!! Things are going well raising money for the dr bills and stuff!! and guess what? they reached the goal of raising $10, 000 and now are going to try for $15, 000!!! The benefit isnt for a few weeks yet, so Im really hoping it will come together - really, it will help them soooo much, they re really fallling behind with regular every day stuff as well. I guess  you dont think about how the gas, quick trips to the cafeteria, cups of coffee, copays for medication etc all add up very very quickly!!!
> 
> The other good thing is that his Dad was called back to work!! YAY!!!! This will help too! I really see God's hand in this - Daniels Dad was laid off EXACTLY the amount of time needed for him to do all the radiation treatments!! How cool is that!!
> 
> Thanks again to those who have made things to help Daniel and go up for the silent auction!!!  EVERYTHING helps!!!
> 
> Thanks friends, Wendy





billwendy said:


> Yes, you are so right - their one 7 year old son (adopted) has severe ADHD, behavior issues etc due to prenatal drug exposure is really out of control right now. He is craving attention from his parents ( you can totally understand why) and is tearing up the house and even told his teacher at school that his brother (Daniel) punches him in the stomach while his dad holds him down - how sad is that!! we were so scared what would happen after that!!!! The poor kid just wants attention, but doesnt know how to get it the right way - he is a humdinger that one!!!!


That is WONDERFUL new about Daniel ad his father!   
Sorry about his little brother.  Any chance there are other family members that could take him out for some special little brother time?  Or even a family member that could sit with Daniel while maybe one of the parents takes the little brother to do something special?



my*2*angels said:


> WOW!  You guys have been busy!  You guys never cease to amaze me with all of your talent!  I have also been busy, so not around much!  I have been able to get a few things finished, but no pics yet!  This is why we have been busy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We rescued him from our local humane society!  My dh and I have always said NO ANIMALS!!!!!!  Never say never!  We have become as attached to him as the kids!LOL  He is a very sweet dog and he LOVES Sydni!  He follows her EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!!!


Animals have such away to get under your skin!  Max is so adorable!  Just wait if he is a lap dog now wait until he gets bigger!  Max looks like he is going to be a good size dog  so just wait!  My Daisy was 7 lbs when we brought her home at 9 weeks so we carried her every where and now she still thinks she can be carried and she is about 70lbs!  George told me no more dogs he wasn't getting dais no way no how yeah well I won and she is supposed to be MY dog but she is really his!  From the day he held her at 3 weeks he was hooked!  When my internet is fixed I have to post the picture of him holding her I swear you would have though we just had another human baby with the look on his face! 

Enjoy the new baby!  



karamat said:


> Yeah - that's one I didn't think through!!  DH and I got married in Vegas late June 2001.  We're from South Texas so I didn't think the heat would be too bad - well it ended up being 114 degrees with 15 - 20% humidity.  After the ceremony we had to wait _outside_ for the limo to take us to dinner (while friends and family were in their air conditioned rental cars!!).  Then after dinner we headed back to the strip for pictures - and more heat!!  There is a picture of me leaning against DH that everyone thinks is so sweet - in reality he is practically holding me up to keep me from passing out
> 
> DH wants to go back to renew our vows at the 10 year anniversary - fine with me as long as we fudge the date and don't go in the middle of summer!!


LOL  We wanted to elope to LV but my mom convinced us not to and now almost 15 yrs later we still want to go because neither of us have!  



billwendy said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWW, How far are you from Philly???
> 
> I think Zoey might get jealous though!! She was a rescued doggie too - she was 5lbs when we got her and just so sick - couldnt keep anything inside her little body!! Her fur was so matted they didnt know for sure if she was a boy or girl until we got her shaved - Her tail was matted to her leg - poor little girl - someone had tossed her out on the street!! But WE GOT HER!!! I hope you love Max as much as we love Zoey!! Pretty soon you wont remember life without him!!!!
> 
> This was the day we brought Zoey home!! Its been 10 years now!!


Look at little Zoey!  I am glad she found you.


frannn said:


> After years of seeing gorgeous customs here and on ebay, I'm wondering if I should just buy a machine and try to create some myself.  DD6 will turn 7 this year, so I won't have many more years where she'll wear the cute stuff, LOL! A lady at Walmart (in the material section) was telling me that it is soooo easy, and I should try it myself.  The only experience I have was in home ec, over 20 years ago.  So, I bought some patterns & material, but I don't have a machine, and there's still time to hand it all over to DMIL (but to be honest, she doesn't have my "vision", and giving her countless yards of lovely disney fabric has resulted in my getting one dress......).  If it's "sooooooooo easy", I'll try it, if it doesn't take a ton of time (2 teens, a 6 year old, and a FT job kinda kill the schedule).  What do you think?  Should I ask for a sewing machine or a PS3 for my upcoming birthday?  I already have an Xbox, and the PS3 is pricey....wouldn't want to spend anywhere near that much on a sewing machine.  Where is the best place to get a great deal on one, what am I looking at spending, and what features should I be asking for?


You can do it!  Get a sewing machine!  What I also suggest is don't start out with commercial patterns!!!!  check out youcanmakethis.com.  YES the patterns are $$ but they are so versatile you wouldn't believe!  I think the best to start out with is maybe CarlaC easy fit pants.  you can make you kids short, pants capri's and maybe Carla's peasant top.  Very simple clear instructions that actually teach you how to sew.  I knew very little wen I started and now i feel I have learn so much from those patterns on there!  Carla's I think are most of our favorite but there are some other great ones on there too.  

Good luck and welcome!  You can make stuff I am sure and if you have any questions just pop in I am sure one of us will have an answer for you!


----------



## snubie

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Some Great news about Daniel!! Things are going well raising money for the dr bills and stuff!! and guess what? they reached the goal of raising $10, 000 and now are going to try for $15, 000!!! The benefit isnt for a few weeks yet, so Im really hoping it will come together - really, it will help them soooo much, they re really fallling behind with regular every day stuff as well. I guess  you dont think about how the gas, quick trips to the cafeteria, cups of coffee, copays for medication etc all add up very very quickly!!!
> 
> The other good thing is that his Dad was called back to work!! YAY!!!! This will help too! I really see God's hand in this - Daniels Dad was laid off EXACTLY the amount of time needed for him to do all the radiation treatments!! How cool is that!!
> 
> Thanks again to those who have made things to help Daniel and go up for the silent auction!!!  EVERYTHING helps!!!
> 
> Thanks friends, Wendy



   Yea For Good news!!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Some Great news about Daniel!! Things are going well raising money for the dr bills and stuff!! and guess what? they reached the goal of raising $10, 000 and now are going to try for $15, 000!!! The benefit isnt for a few weeks yet, so Im really hoping it will come together - really, it will help them soooo much, they re really fallling behind with regular every day stuff as well. I guess  you dont think about how the gas, quick trips to the cafeteria, cups of coffee, copays for medication etc all add up very very quickly!!!
> 
> The other good thing is that his Dad was called back to work!! YAY!!!! This will help too! I really see God's hand in this - Daniels Dad was laid off EXACTLY the amount of time needed for him to do all the radiation treatments!! How cool is that!!
> 
> Thanks again to those who have made things to help Daniel and go up for the silent auction!!!  EVERYTHING helps!!!
> 
> Thanks friends, Wendy




wow!  Some really great news on the fund raising!  Congrats!!!  And Dad going back to work!:cool1


----------



## HeatherSue

Thank you for all the sweet compliments on the mermaid outfit!  I wasn't sure if it just looked weird or not! 

I had to share a story that made me so proud!  Tessa is watching Spongebob and they're waiting in line for a roller coaster.  She said "What?  Didn't they get a fastpass?"  I'm so proud of my Disney-lovin' girl!



PrincessKell said:


>


The Dr. Seuss outfit is so cute and Georgia is gorgeous as usual!!!



DisneyMom5 said:


> Hmmm....
> 
> Heather used to be my next door neighbor, and she and her dh were the BEST neighbors EVER!!!
> He mowed our lawn because he LIKED to mow.
> 
> Then they moved.  Sigh.
> 
> Heather's dh Henry once came to New Year's Eve at our house, with Tessa in tow,
> WITHOUT Heather,
> and if you have ever met Henry, you know he's pretty quiet.
> That's when we knew they actually LIKED us and our chaos!
> 
> 
> The way I got to know Teresa is I invited Heather and family (along with a couple of other friends),
> over for a cook-out, and Teresa and kids crashed it.
> They were driving by and recognized Heather's car. LOL
> 
> Now Teresa careens by my house frequently, honking like a madwoman.
> 
> I don't see either as often as I like,
> but thankfully we are on Disboards and Facebook together.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!



SARAH!!!!      

I'm so glad you finally came on over here!!!  

Thanks for not sharing "The Story of Ms. Heather and the Squirrel"!!  But, these people know I'm a little "off".



revrob said:


> HEATHER!  This is a REALLY cute idea!  I've wanted to make a skirt with a tail for AbbyGrace for a long time.  i couldn't figure it out in my mind.  Now that I've seen yours, I know I could do this.  I hope you don't mind me borrowing a version of this idea at some point.
> 
> AbbyGrace has a boyfriend as well.  We hear about him every single day.  They've had to be separated in class because they talk to each other all day.  Ethan had a girlfriend when he was in preschool too.  He was "completely in love"!  These young kids in love crack me up!


Thank you!  Sure, I don't mind if you make one for AbbyGrace!  

That is so sweet about her boyfriend!!  



2manyprincesses said:


> OK, sorry guys for the extraneous post, but my DD saw my siggie and was mad that she wasn't a princess too.  But they have no jumping princesses and that's basically what she does all day so....I chose jumping smilie for her.
> 
> She didn't like it.
> 
> She also dosen't believe I changed it so I have to post and show her!
> 
> See Elaina??  You are princess now OK?
> 
> Back to your regularly scheduled sewing talk.  Thanks everyone!


This made me laugh!  She is such a little cutie!



MouseTriper said:


> Awww how sweet of you to make that for her!  It turned out so cute! Are you gonna have to make Tessa one now as well?  Lol....love the pic of Sawyer and his girlfriend.  Hehehe.


She wants one now.  But, I told her that she already has enough stuff that she can't wear to school! 



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Some Great news about Daniel!! Things are going well raising money for the dr bills and stuff!! and guess what? they reached the goal of raising $10, 000 and now are going to try for $15, 000!!! The benefit isnt for a few weeks yet, so Im really hoping it will come together - really, it will help them soooo much, they re really fallling behind with regular every day stuff as well. I guess  you dont think about how the gas, quick trips to the cafeteria, cups of coffee, copays for medication etc all add up very very quickly!!!
> 
> The other good thing is that his Dad was called back to work!! YAY!!!! This will help too! I really see God's hand in this - Daniels Dad was laid off EXACTLY the amount of time needed for him to do all the radiation treatments!! How cool is that!!
> 
> Thanks again to those who have made things to help Daniel and go up for the silent auction!!!  EVERYTHING helps!!!
> 
> Thanks friends, Wendy


That is GREAT news!!  I'm sorry that his brother is having a hard time with everything.  The poor little guy!



2cutekidz said:


> Anyone else having trouble logging in to photobucket?!


No, but I always have problems uploading!  It will only let me do 1 or 2 at a time without locking up!



twob4him said:


> *Heather* - AWwwwww, that is the cutest little girl...look at those adorable long curls....



I am going to make sure to tell her mom how many people said she was cute!  She'll love it!  That little girl attracts attention everywhere she goes.  When we were at WalMart, I got stopped SO many times so people could tell me how cute "my kids" were (I just had Sawyer and Ryen).  I was starting to get jealous because that doesn't happen with Sawyer and Tessa! 



my*2*angels said:


>


Oh my goodness, what an adorable puppy!!!!!  I hate to break it to you, but they're ALL sweet when they're little like that!  Then, when they hit a few months old- watch out! It'll be peeing and chewing for the next 2 years!!  Or, maybe that's just my dog!



sheridee32 said:


> I adore the outfit my dgd came in and saw and wants one she is only 3 and she loves little mermaid, i may try to make her one if you don't mind she told me the other day that prince eric and king triton were living in my closet
> she is a hoot


Sure, go right ahead and make one for your granddaughter!  You must have a big closet! 



billwendy said:


>


Oh, poor little Zoey!!  I didn't realize she was in such sorry shape when you adopted her.  She's a lucky little dog that you two found her!



frannn said:


> After years of seeing gorgeous customs here and on ebay, I'm wondering if I should just buy a machine and try to create some myself.  DD6 will turn 7 this year, so I won't have many more years where she'll wear the cute stuff, LOL! A lady at Walmart (in the material section) was telling me that it is soooo easy, and I should try it myself.  The only experience I have was in home ec, over 20 years ago.  So, I bought some patterns & material, but I don't have a machine, and there's still time to hand it all over to DMIL (but to be honest, she doesn't have my "vision", and giving her countless yards of lovely disney fabric has resulted in my getting one dress......).  If it's "sooooooooo easy", I'll try it, if it doesn't take a ton of time (2 teens, a 6 year old, and a FT job kinda kill the schedule).  What do you think?  Should I ask for a sewing machine or a PS3 for my upcoming birthday?  I already have an Xbox, and the PS3 is pricey....wouldn't want to spend anywhere near that much on a sewing machine.  Where is the best place to get a great deal on one, what am I looking at spending, and what features should I be asking for?


I think you can do it!  I have a Brother computerized sewing machine that I love.  Here's one that's similar:
http://www.overstock.com/Crafts-Sew...efurbished/3485980/product.html?sec_iid=33972
As others have said, I'd start with one of CarlaC's patterns from www.youcanmakethis.com.  I would get her Easy Fit Pants or Portrait Peasant Top to begin.


----------



## sahm1000

my*2*angels said:


> WOW!  You guys have been busy!  You guys never cease to amaze me with all of your talent!  I have also been busy, so not around much!  I have been able to get a few things finished, but no pics yet!  This is why we have been busy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We rescued him from our local humane society!  My dh and I have always said NO ANIMALS!!!!!!  Never say never!  We have become as attached to him as the kids!LOL  He is a very sweet dog and he LOVES Sydni!  He follows her EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!!!



Oh what a cutie!  Sydni will adore having a dog, my girls love Oscar (most days anyway - until he steps on their feet or hits them with his tail).  I think all kids should have pets - they are meant to go together!  Enjoy him!



frannn said:


> After years of seeing gorgeous customs here and on ebay, I'm wondering if I should just buy a machine and try to create some myself.  DD6 will turn 7 this year, so I won't have many more years where she'll wear the cute stuff, LOL! A lady at Walmart (in the material section) was telling me that it is soooo easy, and I should try it myself.  The only experience I have was in home ec, over 20 years ago.  So, I bought some patterns & material, but I don't have a machine, and there's still time to hand it all over to DMIL (but to be honest, she doesn't have my "vision", and giving her countless yards of lovely disney fabric has resulted in my getting one dress......).  If it's "sooooooooo easy", I'll try it, if it doesn't take a ton of time (2 teens, a 6 year old, and a FT job kinda kill the schedule).  What do you think?  Should I ask for a sewing machine or a PS3 for my upcoming birthday?  I already have an Xbox, and the PS3 is pricey....wouldn't want to spend anywhere near that much on a sewing machine.  Where is the best place to get a great deal on one, what am I looking at spending, and what features should I be asking for?




I agree with HeatherSue's quote down below about the machine.  We have similar sewing machines and it has been a good one, and a good one for a beginner.  And really the www.youcanmakethis.com patterns are so much better than the commercial ones so buy one of those first.  I agree with the Easy Fit Pants too, it's a great place to start.  Welcome!



HeatherSue said:


> Thanks for not sharing "The Story of Ms. Heather and the Squirrel"!!  But, these people know I'm a little "off".
> 
> 
> I think you can do it!  I have a Brother computerized sewing machine that I love.  Here's one that's similar:
> http://www.overstock.com/Crafts-Sew...efurbished/3485980/product.html?sec_iid=33972
> As others have said, I'd start with one of CarlaC's patterns from www.youcanmakethis.com.  I would get her Easy Fit Pants or Portrait Peasant Top to begin.



Umm, now  you've got to share!  What is the story of Ms. Heather and the Squirrel?  We need to know this one!


----------



## billwendy

minnie2 said:


> That is WONDERFUL new about Daniel ad his father!
> Sorry about his little brother.  Any chance there are other family members that could take him out for some special little brother time?  Or even a family member that could sit with Daniel while maybe one of the parents takes the little brother to do something special?



My DH spends time with D when he is there for therapy - and little brother does get extra attention and time, but because of his special cognitive issues, he just doesnt comprehend what is different and how to cope with it at all....they also have a 9 year old (adopted) son who has special needs as well (alcohol exposure, possibly Asbergers Syndrome, ADD) who is coping a bit better - they are quite a pair!!! Its difficult because not a lot of people volunteer to babysit them - they are a destructive handful at times - other times they are as good as gold!!!! 



HeatherSue said:


> I had to share a story that made me so proud!  Tessa is watching Spongebob and they're waiting in line for a roller coaster.  She said "What?  Didn't they get a fastpass?"  I'm so proud of my Disney-lovin' girl!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, poor little Zoey!!  I didn't realize she was in such sorry shape when you adopted her.  She's a lucky little dog that you two found her!



WAY TO GO TESSA!!! Thats my girl!!!!!! You are raising her right!! I hope her daddy was in the room!!! 

Yep - my Zoester was a MESS!!! but she has been happy and healthy ever since thank God!!!

Loved the mermaid tail~! Are you going to put the pattern in the bookmarks? Hannah would LOVE one!!!


----------



## ncmomof2

Howdy all!  I have not been around for a few months.  I look but do not contribute.  Mainly because I have not sewn any cloths since or trip in Sept.  I need to start thinking about our trip for this coming Sept though!  Everyones work is amazing and it is so inspiring!  After this baby is born and I have a few weeks to get into a groove, I hope to start with cloths again.  Lately I have been spending all my sewing time on purses and daiper bag.  






This is what I have made for this baby so far: a diaper bag, nursing cover, and wipe holder/ changing pad.  I still need to make some burp cloths and a tag blanket.  I think I am going to case the one a few pages back and quilt all my fabrics together.






Here are some purses I have made as gifts for the ladies who are hosting a baby shower for me.






And lastly, here is a baby shower present I made for a friend.  There was a matching nursing cover as well.

I look forward to getting back into this thread and learning from you all!


----------



## 2manyprincesses

ncmomof2 said:


>



Wow!  Those look great and I'm sure the recipients will be thrilled.

What a happy day today!  Puppies, jobs, the sun is shining and it's warm here in MD.  Congratulations everyone!


----------



## billwendy

ncmomof2 said:


> Howdy all!  I have not been around for a few months.  I look but do not contribute.  Mainly because I have not sewn any cloths since or trip in Sept.  I need to start thinking about our trip for this coming Sept though!  Everyones work is amazing and it is so inspiring!  After this baby is born and I have a few weeks to get into a groove, I hope to start with cloths again.  Lately I have been spending all my sewing time on purses and daiper bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I have made for this baby so far: a diaper bag, nursing cover, and wipe holder/ changing pad.  I still need to make some burp cloths and a tag blanket.  I think I am going to case the one a few pages back and quilt all my fabrics together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some purses I have made as gifts for the ladies who are hosting a baby shower for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, here is a baby shower present I made for a friend.  There was a matching nursing cover as well.
> 
> I look forward to getting back into this thread and learning from you all!



AMAZING~~~ you did  a GREAT job - these look so good!!!


----------



## 2manyprincesses

frannn said:


> After years of seeing gorgeous customs here and on ebay, I'm wondering if I should just buy a machine and try to create some myself.  DD6 will turn 7 this year, so I won't have many more years where she'll wear the cute stuff, LOL! A lady at Walmart (in the material section) was telling me that it is soooo easy, and I should try it myself.  The only experience I have was in home ec, over 20 years ago.  So, I bought some patterns & material, but I don't have a machine, and there's still time to hand it all over to DMIL (but to be honest, she doesn't have my "vision", and giving her countless yards of lovely disney fabric has resulted in my getting one dress......).  If it's "sooooooooo easy", I'll try it, if it doesn't take a ton of time (2 teens, a 6 year old, and a FT job kinda kill the schedule).  What do you think?  Should I ask for a sewing machine or a PS3 for my upcoming birthday?  I already have an Xbox, and the PS3 is pricey....wouldn't want to spend anywhere near that much on a sewing machine.  Where is the best place to get a great deal on one, what am I looking at spending, and what features should I be asking for?




Maybe try someof that pre-shirred fabric and make a shirt with ribbon ties?  I have a DD8 and it's something she would like.  Not too babyish you know? 

I have a Brother computerized machine also and it is easy to use and works well for me!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

ncmomof2 said:


> Howdy all!  I have not been around for a few months.  I look but do not contribute.  Mainly because I have not sewn any cloths since or trip in Sept.  I need to start thinking about our trip for this coming Sept though!  Everyones work is amazing and it is so inspiring!  After this baby is born and I have a few weeks to get into a groove, I hope to start with cloths again.  Lately I have been spending all my sewing time on purses and daiper bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I have made for this baby so far: a diaper bag, nursing cover, and wipe holder/ changing pad.  I still need to make some burp cloths and a tag blanket.  I think I am going to case the one a few pages back and quilt all my fabrics together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some purses I have made as gifts for the ladies who are hosting a baby shower for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, here is a baby shower present I made for a friend.  There was a matching nursing cover as well.
> 
> I look forward to getting back into this thread and learning from you all!



These are beautiful!!!!! I have some prequilted fabric I bought several years ago that I am tempted to make a diaper bag with. But the only experience I have w bag making is the "She Loves Me Knot" bag from YCMT and I worked on that for 2 days steady- I am a bag hog, but I don't love making them. 
These would sell for a lot of money where I live and I love that you made matching burp cloth and nursing covers. Your eye for color is great!


----------



## jham

my*2*angels said:


> WOW!  You guys have been busy!  You guys never cease to amaze me with all of your talent!  I have also been busy, so not around much!  I have been able to get a few things finished, but no pics yet!  This is why we have been busy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We rescued him from our local humane society!  My dh and I have always said NO ANIMALS!!!!!!  Never say never!  We have become as attached to him as the kids!LOL  He is a very sweet dog and he LOVES Sydni!  He follows her EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!!!



Max is adorable!  And he looks an awful lot like our baby!  Who still thinks she is a lapdog even though she is huge!  The kids just adore her and she is a great dog, but yes, there has been a lot of peeing and chewing...








billwendy said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWW, How far are you from Philly???
> 
> I think Zoey might get jealous though!! She was a rescued doggie too - she was 5lbs when we got her and just so sick - couldnt keep anything inside her little body!! Her fur was so matted they didnt know for sure if she was a boy or girl until we got her shaved - Her tail was matted to her leg - poor little girl - someone had tossed her out on the street!! But WE GOT HER!!! I hope you love Max as much as we love Zoey!! Pretty soon you wont remember life without him!!!!
> 
> This was the day we brought Zoey home!! Its been 10 years now!!



Poor Zoey!  I didn't know she came to you like that.  She is very lucky to have you for her parents.  



ncmomof2 said:


> Howdy all!  I have not been around for a few months.  I look but do not contribute.  Mainly because I have not sewn any cloths since or trip in Sept.  I need to start thinking about our trip for this coming Sept though!  Everyones work is amazing and it is so inspiring!  After this baby is born and I have a few weeks to get into a groove, I hope to start with cloths again.  Lately I have been spending all my sewing time on purses and daiper bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I have made for this baby so far: a diaper bag, nursing cover, and wipe holder/ changing pad.  I still need to make some burp cloths and a tag blanket.  I think I am going to case the one a few pages back and quilt all my fabrics together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some purses I have made as gifts for the ladies who are hosting a baby shower for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, here is a baby shower present I made for a friend.  There was a matching nursing cover as well.
> 
> I look forward to getting back into this thread and learning from you all!




Gorgeous bags and everything else! I love the fabrics you used!


----------



## tinashaver

Aww I love all the puppys!


----------



## jham

HeatherSue said:


> Thank you for all the sweet compliments on the mermaid outfit!  I wasn't sure if it just looked weird or not!
> 
> I had to share a story that made me so proud!  Tessa is watching Spongebob and they're waiting in line for a roller coaster.  She said "What?  Didn't they get a fastpass?"  I'm so proud of my Disney-lovin' girl!
> 
> 
> The Dr. Seuss outfit is so cute and Georgia is gorgeous as usual!!!
> 
> 
> 
> SARAH!!!!
> 
> I'm so glad you finally came on over here!!!
> 
> Thanks for not sharing "The Story of Ms. Heather and the Squirrel"!!  But, these people know I'm a little "off".
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Sure, I don't mind if you make one for AbbyGrace!
> 
> That is so sweet about her boyfriend!!
> 
> 
> This made me laugh!  She is such a little cutie!
> 
> 
> She wants one now.  But, I told her that she already has enough stuff that she can't wear to school!
> 
> 
> That is GREAT news!!  I'm sorry that his brother is having a hard time with everything.  The poor little guy!
> 
> 
> No, but I always have problems uploading!  It will only let me do 1 or 2 at a time without locking up!
> 
> 
> I am going to make sure to tell her mom how many people said she was cute!  She'll love it!  That little girl attracts attention everywhere she goes.  When we were at WalMart, I got stopped SO many times so people could tell me how cute "my kids" were (I just had Sawyer and Ryen).  I was starting to get jealous because that doesn't happen with Sawyer and Tessa!
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, what an adorable puppy!!!!!  I hate to break it to you, but they're ALL sweet when they're little like that!  Then, when they hit a few months old- watch out! It'll be peeing and chewing for the next 2 years!!  Or, maybe that's just my dog!
> 
> 
> Sure, go right ahead and make one for your granddaughter!  You must have a big closet!
> 
> 
> Oh, poor little Zoey!!  I didn't realize she was in such sorry shape when you adopted her.  She's a lucky little dog that you two found her!
> 
> 
> I think you can do it!  I have a Brother computerized sewing machine that I love.  Here's one that's similar:
> http://www.overstock.com/Crafts-Sew...efurbished/3485980/product.html?sec_iid=33972
> As others have said, I'd start with one of CarlaC's patterns from www.youcanmakethis.com.  I would get her Easy Fit Pants or Portrait Peasant Top to begin.




That Tessa is so smart!    Ryen and Sawyer are cute but Tessa is gorgeous!


----------



## billwendy

QUick Queston~???

Hi Everyone,

Im getting ready to make a flouncy skirt for the Big GIve - question - what if the fabric is directional - then can I not do it with that pattern???? like will some things be upside down???

sorry if this is silly!!
Wendy


----------



## Tinka_Belle

billwendy said:


> QUick Queston~???
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Im getting ready to make a flouncy skirt for the Big GIve - question - what if the fabric is directional - then can I not do it with that pattern???? like will some things be upside down???
> 
> sorry if this is silly!!
> Wendy


Wendy-When I made Jenna's Valentine's skirt I cut it in two different pieces and it came out the right size.


----------



## tinashaver

billwendy said:


> QUick Queston~???
> like will some things be upside down???



I can't answer your question but yesterday I started DD pirate skirt and then realized the skulls were upside down! hahaha oh well. I don't want to take it apart DH said it will be fine!


----------



## Jennia

ncmomof2 said:


> Howdy all!  I have not been around for a few months.  I look but do not contribute.  Mainly because I have not sewn any cloths since or trip in Sept.  I need to start thinking about our trip for this coming Sept though!  Everyones work is amazing and it is so inspiring!  After this baby is born and I have a few weeks to get into a groove, I hope to start with cloths again.  Lately I have been spending all my sewing time on purses and daiper bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I have made for this baby so far: a diaper bag, nursing cover, and wipe holder/ changing pad.  I still need to make some burp cloths and a tag blanket.  I think I am going to case the one a few pages back and quilt all my fabrics together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some purses I have made as gifts for the ladies who are hosting a baby shower for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, here is a baby shower present I made for a friend.  There was a matching nursing cover as well.
> 
> I look forward to getting back into this thread and learning from you all!



These all look great, and I love the bright, vivid colors as well! 

I just cut out all of the pieces last night for making my first apron dress. Decided it was time to use up some of the fabric from my stash that's been sitting there for years, plus it will something cute and spring-y for dd to wear once it starts to get warmer.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Hi Folks!

LOVE the photos of the puppies. 6 weeks seems so little to already be away from Mama- but what a cutie pie!!!!!!!

Question- I am working on Butterick 4054, and Im attaching the collar right now- so far I'm not loving this technique. The directions say to sew collar pieces- simply lay in place and baste (at 5/8) since it doesnt say otherwise, then to use bias tape to cover raw edges. The bias tape is only 1/2" single fold and it seems like a crummy way to attach a collar.

Does this seem right to you?

Also- does anyone know of a pattern out there with a similar collar with good design and instructions on attaching?


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

HeatherSue said:


> We've all been taking turns getting sick this week- AGAIN!!!  Today was Tessa's turn.  I thought we were all better yesterday, so I had my friend's little girl over to spend the night.  Unfortunately, we probably exposed her to it, too. NOT good because her mom (my best friend, Jenny) had surgery this week and just got out of the hospital last night. UGH!  I hope she doesn't get it!!
> 
> Anyway, Ryen, my friend's little girl, has always wanted a Mermaid skirt with a tail. So, I took her to Walmart yesterday and let her pick out fabric.  I had no idea how I was going to do it, but I kinda figured it out.  It was surprisingly easy to make.  I did the applique by hand.  Jessica has a point with it being faster to do them by hand sometimes. This would have taken me forever to digitize, hoop, and then embroider on the machine.  But, it was pretty fast by hand.
> 
> This outfit was for her 4th birthday (last year I made her a princess dress out of sheets and a pink underdress that you may remember).  She kept saying "Oh Heather, thank you so much for making me a mermaid tail.  I just can't believe you made this for me."  I'd sew that kid anything she wants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of tail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryen says that Sawyer is her boyfriend. I guess he agrees! What is up with my kids and young love?!



Wow I love it.  She looks so cute in that outfit.  You did a great job!


PrincessKell said:


> Ok so here is the Pretty Peach Princess in her outfit on our way to school this morning.


 How cute is she??? 


The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hey!  No laughing at me!  I had no plans of really seeing much of outside anyway...wait that sounded kinda naughty didn't it?  I plan on seeing some shows...maybe...just want to look around and really...I don't care what we do! We have been away only once without the kids so it's kinda weird to go places without them...we usually spend the whole time talking about them! But the even funnier part...he wants to go see Hoover Dam...ugh...if any of you read my TR...you would so get my issue with that one! I kinda excited I think by now!


My DH is scared to fly too.  Good Luck and I hope you have a lot of fun.


billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Some Great news about Daniel!! Things are going well raising money for the dr bills and stuff!! and guess what? they reached the goal of raising $10, 000 and now are going to try for $15, 000!!! The benefit isnt for a few weeks yet, so Im really hoping it will come together - really, it will help them soooo much, they re really fallling behind with regular every day stuff as well. I guess  you dont think about how the gas, quick trips to the cafeteria, cups of coffee, copays for medication etc all add up very very quickly!!!
> 
> The other good thing is that his Dad was called back to work!! YAY!!!! This will help too! I really see God's hand in this - Daniels Dad was laid off EXACTLY the amount of time needed for him to do all the radiation treatments!! How cool is that!!
> 
> Thanks again to those who have made things to help Daniel and go up for the silent auction!!!  EVERYTHING helps!!!
> 
> Thanks friends, Wendy


Great news all around! I hope his brother gets some hugs too.


ncmomof2 said:


> Howdy all!  I have not been around for a few months.  I look but do not contribute.  Mainly because I have not sewn any cloths since or trip in Sept.  I need to start thinking about our trip for this coming Sept though!  Everyones work is amazing and it is so inspiring!  After this baby is born and I have a few weeks to get into a groove, I hope to start with cloths again.  Lately I have been spending all my sewing time on purses and daiper bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I have made for this baby so far: a diaper bag, nursing cover, and wipe holder/ changing pad.  I still need to make some burp cloths and a tag blanket.  I think I am going to case the one a few pages back and quilt all my fabrics together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some purses I have made as gifts for the ladies who are hosting a baby shower for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, here is a baby shower present I made for a friend.  There was a matching nursing cover as well.
> 
> I look forward to getting back into this thread and learning from you all!



These are all gorgeous!  I love them.  Did you use a pattern or did you design it?  I love the fabrics that you chose and the button closure is adorable.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Guys, 

I gave up worrying about the flouncy and went with some ruffled capri's instead!! They are still girly and Hannah Montanna so hopefully they will be okay!!!

Question - has anyone ever frankenpatterned the scallopini skirt with any of the bodices like from the simply sweet? Hannah just does better in jumpers than skirts - they tend to hang under her toddler belly - not pretty for an easter dress!!!!!!


----------



## revrob

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I gave up worrying about the flouncy and went with some ruffled capri's instead!! They are still girly and Hannah Montanna so hopefully they will be okay!!!
> 
> Question - has anyone ever frankenpatterned the scallopini skirt with any of the bodices like from the simply sweet? Hannah just does better in jumpers than skirts - they tend to hang under her toddler belly - not pretty for an easter dress!!!!!!



I haven't done that with that skirt, but I bet it would work!  Just make sure it's long enough to compensate for the empire length bodice and make sure that the width of the skirt is double the width of the bodice before you start and you should be ok!


----------



## LisaZoe

Ah, I'm loving the puppy photos. Zoe keeps asking for one and it's tempting but I just don't see it happening.

So, I'm trying something a little new - applique on towels... or parts of towels cut to become pants later. It's going pretty well although I had to use a different kind of stabilizer (the kind that dissolves in water). I have to pin it in place which is a definite safety issue for me. LOL I have a question for those who've appliqued and/or embroidered on towels. How do you get all the stabilizer off without washing the garment? In the photos above, the stabilizer is still over Mickey but I've pulled off as much as possible from the areas. However, I can still see smalls pieces that I can't grab.

Here's one pant leg I got done:


----------



## LisaZoe

billwendy said:


> Question - has anyone ever frankenpatterned the scallopini skirt with any of the bodices like from the simply sweet? Hannah just does better in jumpers than skirts - they tend to hang under her toddler belly - not pretty for an easter dress!!!!!!



I have the same problem with Zoe - still. I prefer dresses on her instead of skirts because of that. I think part of the problem is she doesn't like things around her waist so she pushes them down and they slip further.

I agree with Shannon, the skirt should definitely work fine on a bodice as long as you adjust the length.


----------



## LouiesMama

Oh my goodness, that is cool!  

To get the solvy off, I usually just stick a needle in near the seams and pick, pick, pick.  It is a pain, but eventually it comes off.



LisaZoe said:


> Ah, I'm loving the puppy photos. Zoe keeps asking for one and it's tempting but I just don't see it happening.
> 
> So, I'm trying something a little new - applique on towels... or parts of towels cut to become pants later. It's going pretty well although I had to use a different kind of stabilizer (the kind that dissolves in water). I have to pin it in place which is a definite safety issue for me. LOL I have a question for those who've appliqued and/or embroidered on towels. How do you get all the stabilizer off without washing the garment? In the photos above, the stabilizer is still over Mickey but I've pulled off as much as possible from the areas. However, I can still see smalls pieces that I can't grab.
> 
> Here's one pant leg I got done:


----------



## ncmomof2

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> These are all gorgeous!  I love them.  Did you use a pattern or did you design it?  I love the fabrics that you chose and the button closure is adorable.




I started making bags with a fat quarter pattern from YouCanMakeIt.  From there I made some changes and varied the sizes for the totes and diaper bags.  They have been great gifts!


----------



## DisneyMom5

I'm pretty darn sick today (cold type crud), and slept all afternoon,
and don't feel like typing it up right now,
but since I had forgotten all about Mrs. Heather and the Squirrel
until she mentioned it
I will have to let you all in on it later!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Wendy- i would think it would be easy to attach the skirt- If you were using the simply sweet i would use the natural waist length and then keep in mind the skirt will have seam allowances based on the assumption that you would be encasing with elastic, or finishing etc. So you may want to keep that in mind.
I have never frankenpatterned anything- can't wait to see the results!!!


Guess what I did today??

A new Janome dealer opened up and they are a sewing machine place- not a quilting place with a sewing machine. So he had all sorts of feet.
I was able to get the Ultimate Ruffler Foot (which is compatible with my Kenmore) and he even showed me how to use it. I also got a piping foot- but he actually said that you can use a zipper foot as well. and I got a button foot too- they were both inexpensive. I'm so excited- I FINALLY own a ruffler foot!! It was $39.95 and I know how to use it.

One, eh-hem funny thing. This guy who was there was a little quirky, but hey who cares, he's giving me free lessons, right? So I have my little demo and then he shows me the back room of fabric- they are just getting started, but I find some great pooh appliques, and go to the counter and ask about some scissors and then WHAM- it hits me- the WORST smelling fart and there's no air circulation in the store. OH MY!! I tried holding my breath discreetly, and he's not moving fast enough for me at this point.
I never let on, but boy was it hard. Blech- I STILL swear I have the smell in nose. All in all it was really pretty funny!

What an incredible day- 66 here today- Ahhhhhh!!!


----------



## revrob

LisaZoe said:


> Ah, I'm loving the puppy photos. Zoe keeps asking for one and it's tempting but I just don't see it happening.
> 
> So, I'm trying something a little new - applique on towels... or parts of towels cut to become pants later. It's going pretty well although I had to use a different kind of stabilizer (the kind that dissolves in water). I have to pin it in place which is a definite safety issue for me. LOL I have a question for those who've appliqued and/or embroidered on towels. How do you get all the stabilizer off without washing the garment? In the photos above, the stabilizer is still over Mickey but I've pulled off as much as possible from the areas. However, I can still see smalls pieces that I can't grab.
> 
> Here's one pant leg I got done:



That is so cool!  I've not appliqued on towel before, but I've made shorts out of towels for my DS for when he gets out of the pool.  He loves them!  ANYWAY!  Have you tried using a spray bottle with water in it?  I'm thinking just spritz the area that has water solvy on it?  It seems like I've read that somewhere, but I couldn't swear to it.


----------



## jessica52877

LisaZoe said:


> Ah, I'm loving the puppy photos. Zoe keeps asking for one and it's tempting but I just don't see it happening.
> 
> So, I'm trying something a little new - applique on towels... or parts of towels cut to become pants later. It's going pretty well although I had to use a different kind of stabilizer (the kind that dissolves in water). I have to pin it in place which is a definite safety issue for me. LOL I have a question for those who've appliqued and/or embroidered on towels. How do you get all the stabilizer off without washing the garment? In the photos above, the stabilizer is still over Mickey but I've pulled off as much as possible from the areas. However, I can still see smalls pieces that I can't grab.
> 
> Here's one pant leg I got done:





revrob said:


> That is so cool!  I've not appliqued on towel before, but I've made shorts out of towels for my DS for when he gets out of the pool.  He loves them!  ANYWAY!  Have you tried using a spray bottle with water in it?  I'm thinking just spritz the area that has water solvy on it?  It seems like I've read that somewhere, but I couldn't swear to it.



I have read to just run it under water or get a wet wash cloth (pretty wet) and wipe away. I have always just done them for us so tossed them in the washer! 

I KNOW I wouldn't have the patience to pick pick pick like Carla! But that would probably leave it looking the best.


----------



## LisaZoe

LouiesMama said:


> Oh my goodness, that is cool!
> 
> To get the solvy off, I usually just stick a needle in near the seams and pick, pick, pick.  It is a pain, but eventually it comes off.



Thanks, Carla. Zoe has even put in an order for a towel cover-up... although she wants a dress rather than shorts.

I used my seam ripper and long tweezers to get near the seams but I seemed to keep catching the loops of the towel and pulled those before I realized. It definitely works well for the sections covered by the applique, though.



revrob said:


> That is so cool!  I've not appliqued on towel before, but I've made shorts out of towels for my DS for when he gets out of the pool.  He loves them!  ANYWAY!  Have you tried using a spray bottle with water in it?  I'm thinking just spritz the area that has water solvy on it?  It seems like I've read that somewhere, but I couldn't swear to it.



Oh, I'll try that. I bit it would work to get rid of any that isn't covered by stitching.

I'd never thought about appliqueing on a towel but someone on a  board said she was looking for some appliqued towel sets. I'd already been planning to do this design so I picked up a towel to experiment on. Some sections of the applique shifted a little after I fused it in place. I think the webbing just stuck to the loops which still allowed for some movement. All in all, though, I'm pleased with the results.


----------



## LisaZoe

jessica52877 said:


> I have read to just run it under water or get a wet wash cloth (pretty wet) and wipe away. I have always just done them for us so tossed them in the washer!
> 
> I KNOW I wouldn't have the patience to pick pick pick like Carla! But that would probably leave it looking the best.



Yeah, I don't have the patience to try to get every last bit. Since I've already snagged a few loops, I think the piece would end up looking worse at the end. I think I'll use this pair as a test of different ways to remove the Solvy. I want to avoid actually washing these if I can as I wouldn't be able to do that until the edges are finished and I want to take photos while each leg can be laid flat.


----------



## *Toadstool*

2cutekidz said:


> Thanks!!  I think I started with the large on the hat, but it got sized waaaay down.
> 
> I haven't made a patchwork with squares yet.  I do make tiered twirl tops though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually use fat quarters when I make them and cut the strips from them.  so the strips are usually 18 or 22 inches long - the width depends on the length I want the top/skirt.  I think I've posted directions on how to make these, but I can PM you or post them again if you want.


Those are 2 of my favorites you have made. They are just stunning!
Please post directions!! Or did I miss it??



Disney 4 Me said:


> I posted this yesterday and hope someone knows where to get an extra foot thingy.


Did you check www.allbrands.com? 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> ]
> 
> My snowman....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH's snowman...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is something to be said for being from Ohio and know how to build a snowman...but he can't make sweet tea!!!!


Awww.. My DD wants to make a snowman so badly! It doesn't snow here though. It has only snowed here twice in my lifetime. Your snowmen are so cute! I am jealous!



Tinka_Belle said:


> That sounds easy enough. I think that I will give it a try tonight. Thanks for the instructions. The only instructions I could find online have armholes and I don't like those, because they don't come out right for me.


There is a trick to making the armholes. If you fold the fabric for the pillowcase to where both of the armhole areas are on top of each other you just draw the shape of the armhole and then cut through both layers of fabric so that you have the same size armhole on both sides.
I can try to find the tutorial I used when making the ones I made. I make them for other people. I haven't made one for Hannah yet. I just don't like them that much. THey do sew together quicker than any dress I have ever made though. I make mine different that the way the other girls posted. I don't attach straps or anything like that. Depending on how I make it... I either cut a slit or leave an opening in the back to make sort of a keyhole opening/placket. I make a casing on the front and on the back and pass a ribbon through the front and the back casing to where the ends both come out in the back and I tie it in the middle. Does that make sense? Probably not.. LOL Then I either put some elastic in the front or sew down the ribbon some. Someone said you are supposed to sew it down some just because you don't want the child pulling on the ribbon and choking. I can't imagine my DD even trying to do that, but I started doing it for other peoples safety. I have made several of these, but I never take pictures. Sorry that I don't make sense! 



Stephres said:


> I never know where to put the straps, that's what I get hung up on.
> 
> Thanks for reposting the directions though!


Read what I said above ^^ 
I don't make straps.... I never knew people made pillowcase dresses with straps. I have only seen them done with the ribbon casing.



Stephres said:


> Yes, perfectly! I don't know why I get so worried about not having them evenly spaced or something. I am a weirdo.
> 
> I actually did make one last summer, it came out ok. I didn't put on fake buttons, maybe that's why I wasn't thrilled with it!


I think yours is really cute. I like them on other peoples children, but I don't like it on mine. They just don't do anything for me. I tend to like a more complicated dress on DD I guess..  



twistedribbonbows said:


> Just made some Easter bows~


Cute bows!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I'm such a SNOB....such a snob.  But I know you guys would understand (a little).  You all know about my friend passing away.  Well her DH was asking me back in November about Disney advice.  He never mentioned it again.  Sat he left for Disney and told me about it the night before.  Now he's posted a couple of pics online (they are there right now) and they have Aisling's old hand-me-downs on.  But they aren't cute Disney ones or her old customs (which I so would have let them borrow).  I seriously want to FedEx cute clothes to the hotel!  I'm mad at myself for being such a snob.       These kids lost their mother, there are clearly more important things in life.  But I'm convinced their mother is going to haunt me for letting them look like that on vacation


Aww... 



mrsmiller said:


> sister
> 
> 
> belle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


Really cute as always! You are so creative!
Hope you feel better.



jeniamt said:


> The kids wanted me to post these but then DS would hardly cooperate with the picture taking.  Of course, he has asked a million times if I've shared it with you guys yet.  Anyway, started this for DS at about 11pm on Monday night.  The letters were a pain in the you know what.  I really need to move to larger appliques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is DD and her friend in the outfits.  They were a huge hit at school.  Sorry, you guys are probably sick of seeing this dress!


Those kids look sooo cute!!! I love the outfits!



Camping Griswalds said:


> Here is my patchwork skirt.  I took all of this time making sure the characters were placed perfectly in the center of each square.  A lot of fabric gets wasted this way!  As you can see, once it is gathered, you can't really see all of the characters well.  I either needed to do bigger squares, or less, so they weren't gathered so much.  Oh and DD hates the top.  "It's white Mommy.  It is not fancy enough."
> 
> Here she is "posing" again?!?!  This may be her signature pose I am afraid


Haha! That is so cute! I love her signature pose! That skirt was a great idea. What a great way to use all your disney scraps! I would just be thrilled if my DD would pose at all.



Tinka_Belle said:


> here is Jenna this morning on the way out the door for school. The bow in her hair is from Kelly. She has already worn it twice this week and she wore it several times last week. She really likes the bow. The jacket that she is wearing I got at Wal-Mart yesterday morning. It was marked down from $16 to $5. Jenna was really excited to get it yesterday.


Aww.. she looks so happy.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Adi12982 said:


> WOAH!  I left to take the bar (and study "hardcore" for some days before) and not only are we on a new thread but we are almost on page 80!!  Holy moly!!  I'm gad to see that things have been going well for most of you - prayers for those in need.
> 
> My pregnancy seems to be going ok. . I am 8 weeks tomorrow.  I heard the heart beat and saw the "circle" two weeks ago this Friday.  This Friday I go to the Maternity Center and get my first check-up with he midwife.  Thanks for your thoughts and prayers, they seem to be working!!  Thanks so much!!


Congrats on your pregnancy! Maternity Center sounds alot better than a hospital to me. I had a horrible experience giving birth at a hospital. 



Jennia said:


> Hello, long time semi-lurker here (you guys move too fast to lurk properly!). This thread inspired me to make five outfits for our four day, somewhat spontaneous trip last November, and I'm determined to do even better for our trips last year.   Everything is sewn by hand, so nothing too fancy! Here's the only really good photo I have in photobucket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, my dd peed all over that skirt about five minutes after arriving at the park so no good photos of her wearing it.


cute outfits!!!



jeniamt said:


> So here is Gillian's munchkin costume.  We bought the shirt and the pants are of course, CarlaC's Easy Fit.  The pageboy hat turned out cuter than I first thought.  I think the flower helps.  The director said to wear bright colors so this is what she chose:


Love the hat! omgosh! I hear it is a difficult pattern to size, but it is so cute!@!!


PrincessKell said:


> Ok so I have been cutting fabric. I am really putting off this skirt for some reason. I really want to sew. Maybe because I keep looking at all these awesome outfits you all are posting.
> 
> But.....side note Georgia has a really REALLY loose top tooth. So tonight she really wanted it out. I mean OUT! SO we tried everything we could think of that she would let us do to get it out. I even offered her $5 extra dollars on top of the tooth fairy if I could just pull it out. hehehehe   So here are the pictures from tonight.
> 
> 
> and there you have it folks... and you are wondering where the picture is with the missing tooth...It never came out. NOTHING worked! any suggestions other than let it fall out.


Gosh, I would be way too nervous to try to pull it out. I'm a worrier! I'd probably be worried about her swallowing it though too.. good thing my DD won't lose teeth for a while now.




coteau_chick said:


> Here are some pictures of Grace wearing the outfits I made her.  I already posted the one of her wearing the dress Cindee made her.  We had a great trip except Grace had a occasional cough the whole trip. She would cough and then throw up after she was perfectly fine.  We had taken her to the doctor before we left and he said she had bronchitis and we didn't need to cancel the trip.  I was worried when she would cough because she was in the hospital before Christmas with pneumonia.  I had posted pictures of her here back then you might remember.  When we came home I went straight back to the doctor with her and he did a test on her.  I got the call yesterday afternoon that she has whooping cough.    I am going to call Port Orleans Riverside in a little while to tell them to clean the room we were in and the crib very good.  I would NEVER have gone had I known what she had.  We were on the buses with other people and all.  I am so upset.  I mean between the coughing she was perfectly normal.  I had NO clue.  I pray that we didn't get anyone else sick.  I am sorry for rambeling on but I know you all give good advice.  If anyone has any I would appreciate it.
> 
> Well I guess I will show you my pictures of her outfits now.
> Boutique bottoms and dress top


Love the outfits. Your pillowcase outfits are great! hope your DD is feeling better!



Tinka_Belle said:


> Jenna and I both just got back from the doctor and we both left with medication for ADD. We are hoping for positive results. I hate that she has to be on medicine, but I would rather have her ADD under control than to continue to cause a gap between her and those around her. Hopefully this will help us both get and stay on track.


 Let us know how the meds go.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I have a few pages to catch up on, but I finally have a bunch of photos to post!


Love everything you made!



kstgelais4 said:


> I know some of you may remember that a little while ago, I told you guys a little about our housing situation, asked you to pray for us.
> WE GOT THE HOUSE!!!!!!!
> We signed the papers on Tues, and we now are officially moving!!! I am really excited about it, although I will have to pack up my sewing machine and computer for a bit.
> Thanks for all your prayers!


congrats!!! How exciting!



revrob said:


> I have really enjoyed my cricut.  I don't have pics, but I need to take some.  I have some autograph books that need to go out, so maybe I'll take pics before I send them out.  One word of caution.  Don't let people know that you have one, or that you know how to use it!  I've spent the last several weeks working on cutting 50 scrapbooks.  They're cut out of chipboard, and each page is a part of the shape of a house.  Yesterday I got word that I have to cut 30 more!  For a retreat next weekend!  Yes, I'm totally stressed!  SO... be warned.  Don't let anyone know that you know what you're doing1


Wow! I agree with others! Post pictures. I have no idea what a chipboard anything looks like.



mickimousemama said:


> I was trying to figure a way to stretch a few more hours into my days and it is just NOT working.  I have three outfits to finish right now, well one is done but two are only started one is about 1/4 and the other hardly cut out... but I needed a break, and then I sat down to attempt to catch up and 3 hours later I am finally here.
> 
> You guys all do such amazing work, I am always so inspired by everything I see here
> 
> Thought I'd share my weeks work with you too
> 
> Saturday/Sunday was an Elmo set, my 2nd attempt at applique, I think it turned out well.  No pattern, just cut and sew, I seam to do so much better that way LOL.


Wow, I wish I could just cut and sew! Love the tux and the elmo outfit!



karebear1 said:


> Guess what everyone-
> 
> Jim and I are celebrating our 29th wedding anniversary this weekend- on March 8th.!!
> 
> 29 years!! that sounds like such a long time! But it doesn't feel that way! We're gonna go to a B&B for the weekend. I'm really excited.  BUT- I will miss you all! Be good while I'm gone!


Hope you are having a great time. congrats!



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Has anyone seen teenage mutant ninja  turtle fabric in a store lately???? I need about 2 yards for some Easy Fit pants!!
> 
> THanks, Wendy


Isn't 2 yards alot for Easy Fit pants? I'm never making those pants if they take that much fabric.. hehe



PrincessKell said:


> Well I finished it. Its not your normal "Cat in the Hat" look.  But heck, I just thought, she can wear it in the fall too! haha double usage. Here it is.


That is really cute. I love the fabric choices. I would let her wear it all the time!


HeatherSue said:


> We've all been taking turns getting sick this week- AGAIN!!!  Today was Tessa's turn.  I thought we were all better yesterday, so I had my friend's little girl over to spend the night.  Unfortunately, we probably exposed her to it, too. NOT good because her mom (my best friend, Jenny) had surgery this week and just got out of the hospital last night. UGH!  I hope she doesn't get it!!
> 
> Anyway, Ryen, my friend's little girl, has always wanted a Mermaid skirt with a tail. So, I took her to Walmart yesterday and let her pick out fabric.  I had no idea how I was going to do it, but I kinda figured it out.  It was surprisingly easy to make.  I did the applique by hand.  Jessica has a point with it being faster to do them by hand sometimes. This would have taken me forever to digitize, hoop, and then embroider on the machine.  But, it was pretty fast by hand.
> 
> This outfit was for her 4th birthday (last year I made her a princess dress out of sheets and a pink underdress that you may remember).  She kept saying "Oh Heather, thank you so much for making me a mermaid tail.  I just can't believe you made this for me."  I'd sew that kid anything she wants!
> 
> 
> Ryen says that Sawyer is her boyfriend. I guess he agrees! What is up with my kids and young love?!


Sawyer is so cute!
Love the tail!



jham said:


>


Another cute pillowcase outfit! 
I really need to buy more pillowcases.... ADORABLE!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Sorry I'm drive by posting, it's been a busy busy week!
> 
> So we go to disney on ice TOMORROW!!!! And I haven't made anything or even started!! We are going to 100 years of magic. My sisters family is going too so I plan to have three matching/coordinating outfits done for the 11am performance. Good thing we have no work or school today!!
> I did pick up some $1 deals at walmart that just might work. At least for the boys!
> If you all have any quick and easy solutions for me send them my way please!
> 
> I also made a Dr. Suess day outfit for Sophia this week but I didn't get pictures yet.


Can't wait to see what you make. I am taking DD to see Minnie and Mickey's Magical something or other on ice on May 1st. 




sahm1000 said:


> Speaking of "Tails" - has anyone seen the adorable towels in Chasing Fireflies?  They are terry cloth beach towels made to wrap around the waist and look like a mermaid's tail.  I have seen them the last couple of years in their catalog and keep thinking that I want to try and make them.......like I have the time but you never know!  They are so stinkin' cute but I can't get myself to pay for them.


Omgosh! I saw that in the magazine. Everything is so expensive, but it I am thinking of CASEing some stuff in there. Someone gave me one of these mermaid towels. It is huge. I don't think it is the same one in the magazine, but it is similar. I was thinking about copying it to make a smaller one. 



revrob said:


> HEY!  He may be a keeper!  At least he already knows how to propose appropriately!


 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hey!  No laughing at me!  I had no plans of really seeing much of outside anyway...wait that sounded kinda naughty didn't it?  I plan on seeing some shows...maybe...just want to look around and really...I don't care what we do! We have been away only once without the kids so it's kinda weird to go places without them...we usually spend the whole time talking about them!


 That just made me really laugh.. I wasn't expecting that!  



2manyprincesses said:


> OK, sorry guys for the extraneous post, but my DD saw my siggie and was mad that she wasn't a princess too.  But they have no jumping princesses and that's basically what she does all day so....I chose jumping smilie for her.
> 
> She didn't like it.
> 
> She also dosen't believe I changed it so I have to post and show her!
> 
> See Elaina??  You are princess now OK?
> 
> Back to your regularly scheduled sewing talk.  Thanks everyone!


Aww.. how cute! Hi Elaina!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> My suggestion is to bug Tracie on the DISigns forum like I always do    Here are the latest things she made for my DD
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30664926&postcount=453
> 
> My 2nd suggestion is to get transfer paper for DARK colors no matter what color tshirt you are using.  The color comes out better and you do not need to reverse the image on your printer.
> 
> 
> Another random comment...what is up with all the young love lately?  Spring in the air or something?  Facebook people know this one but there is a little boy @ basketball who keeps calling Aisling "Bella"- Spanish is his first language so I was trying to explain to Aisling that he's calling her beautiful after she kept yelling at him every week "my name is ASH-LING"  Anyway, last night he came over and just started kissing her head over and over.  And then he asked "why can't I marry Bella so I can kiss her all the time???"
> 
> Weren't boys gross when we were 5????


Oh goodness. My DD has been obsessed with "baby boys" for quite some time now. She says they are more fun that girls.  


billwendy said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWW, How far are you from Philly???
> 
> I think Zoey might get jealous though!! She was a rescued doggie too - she was 5lbs when we got her and just so sick - couldnt keep anything inside her little body!! Her fur was so matted they didnt know for sure if she was a boy or girl until we got her shaved - Her tail was matted to her leg - poor little girl - someone had tossed her out on the street!! But WE GOT HER!!! I hope you love Max as much as we love Zoey!! Pretty soon you wont remember life without him!!!!
> 
> This was the day we brought Zoey home!! Its been 10 years now!!


Awww... puppy! <3



ncmomof2 said:


> Howdy all!  I have not been around for a few months.  I look but do not contribute.  Mainly because I have not sewn any cloths since or trip in Sept.  I need to start thinking about our trip for this coming Sept though!  Everyones work is amazing and it is so inspiring!  After this baby is born and I have a few weeks to get into a groove, I hope to start with cloths again.  Lately I have been spending all my sewing time on purses and daiper bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I have made for this baby so far: a diaper bag, nursing cover, and wipe holder/ changing pad.  I still need to make some burp cloths and a tag blanket.  I think I am going to case the one a few pages back and quilt all my fabrics together.
> 
> 
> Here are some purses I have made as gifts for the ladies who are hosting a baby shower for me.
> 
> And lastly, here is a baby shower present I made for a friend.  There was a matching nursing cover as well.
> 
> I look forward to getting back into this thread and learning from you all!


Cute bags! I never get around to making bags. I started one about 2 years ago and didn't finish it. lol



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I gave up worrying about the flouncy and went with some ruffled capri's instead!! They are still girly and Hannah Montanna so hopefully they will be okay!!!
> 
> Question - has anyone ever frankenpatterned the scallopini skirt with any of the bodices like from the simply sweet? Hannah just does better in jumpers than skirts - they tend to hang under her toddler belly - not pretty for an easter dress!!!!!!


I think there is a picture of one of those with the simply sweet pattern. either that or it is a top with the skirt. I think this would be supper cute.
*
LisaZoe* Not sure how brave you are, but did you try getting some really tiny curved scissors and slitting a little hole in the stabilizer and then cutting about 1/8 of an inch around?? That would make me sooo nervous, but I have heard people do that. I usually just pull it off, but lately if I pull too hard I notice it pulls the embroidery stitches kinda weird. I bought some paper solvy hoping it might just tear right out. I'm not sure how it will work as a topping though. I'm going to try it out. 
Also, did you think of maybe just serging, overcasting, or zig zagging your edges so that you can wash them? I've done that before to make sure my applique isn't going to fall apart in the wash.. 
*EDIT* I have heard people use organza on top and match the color of whatever they are sewing it onto. It works to keep the nap down, but supposedly it trears off really easy.

Tried to make everything fit into one post by cutting out lots of pictures, but didn't get away with it! Sorry gals!

I am still working on the castle bed... gosh this is taking up all my precious Easter dress sewing time. I am hand painting bricks onto the walls of the bed now. I have a feeling my planned dress will not be ready until the day before pictures.


----------



## PrincessKell

HeatherSue said:


> The Dr. Seuss outfit is so cute and Georgia is gorgeous as usual!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can do it!  I have a Brother computerized sewing machine that I love.  Here's one that's similar:
> http://www.overstock.com/Crafts-Sew...efurbished/3485980/product.html?sec_iid=33972
> As others have said, I'd start with one of CarlaC's patterns from www.youcanmakethis.com.  I would get her Easy Fit Pants or Portrait Peasant Top to begin.



Thank you! I think its a little too long next time I wil make it a bit shorter. 

I just got that machine today at Wally World! Do you love it? It shows a "gathering" stitch on the box.. is this right? or just showing what you can do with it... with pulling it? I would be so excited. ... otherwise I want to get a ruffler foot.


----------



## vargas17

I got a quick question for those that have done a rag quilt.  What size squares do you do them with, and how many squares do you use?  I want to make a couple for my cousin who's having a baby, and one for a co-worker who is having a baby also.  I checked out the tutorial on it and knwo I can handle it but just need the basis to get started.  Also, what type of fabric did everyone use.  I see that they say flannel but I think I have seen a  couple that aren't.  TIA!!!

Krissy


----------



## my*2*angels

Tinka_Belle said:


> I hope whoever did that to poor Zoey got their just desserts. I hate to hear that someone has mistreated an animal. Lucky Zoey though, she got you and your DH for her forever parents.
> 
> Mindy-Max is adorable and Sydni looks so happy with her new friend.



Thanks!  She loves him so much!



MouseTriper said:


> Oh my goodness, those two are just adorable!!!!!So so so sweet!!!



Thank you!



minnie2 said:


> Animals have such away to get under your skin!  Max is so adorable!  Just wait if he is a lap dog now wait until he gets bigger!  Max looks like he is going to be a good size dog  so just wait!  My Daisy was 7 lbs when we brought her home at 9 weeks so we carried her every where and now she still thinks she can be carried and she is about 70lbs!  George told me no more dogs he wasn't getting dais no way no how yeah well I won and she is supposed to be MY dog but she is really his!  From the day he held her at 3 weeks he was hooked!  When my internet is fixed I have to post the picture of him holding her I swear you would have though we just had another human baby with the look on his face!
> 
> Enjoy the new baby!



Thanks!  They can def. get you with those cute little faces!LOL  I think he is going to be pretty big, his paws are BIG!  I would love to see your pic!  Hope you can post soon!



HeatherSue said:


> Oh my goodness, what an adorable puppy!!!!!  I hate to break it to you, but they're ALL sweet when they're little like that!  Then, when they hit a few months old- watch out! It'll be peeing and chewing for the next 2 years!!  Or, maybe that's just my dog!



LOL!  Oh trust me, I know EXACTLY what you mean!!!  Like I said, they draw you in with those sweet little faces!!!  BTW- That mermaid outfit is AWESOME!!!



sahm1000 said:


> Oh what a cutie!  Sydni will adore having a dog, my girls love Oscar (most days anyway - until he steps on their feet or hits them with his tail).  I think all kids should have pets - they are meant to go together!  Enjoy him!



Thank you!  I agree, they have been so adorable together!



jham said:


> Max is adorable!  And he looks an awful lot like our baby!  Who still thinks she is a lapdog even though she is huge!  The kids just adore her and she is a great dog, but yes, there has been a lot of peeing and chewing...



Thank you!  And he does look like your baby!!!!!!!!  She is sooo pretty!


----------



## bclydia

vargas17 said:


> I got a quick question for those that have done a rag quilt.  What size squares do you do them with, and how many squares do you use?  I want to make a couple for my cousin who's having a baby, and one for a co-worker who is having a baby also.  I checked out the tutorial on it and knwo I can handle it but just need the basis to get started.  Also, what type of fabric did everyone use.  I see that they say flannel but I think I have seen a  couple that aren't.  TIA!!!
> 
> Krissy



Hi.  I do rag quilts for babies all the time.  I really do prefer flannel as it
rags better than anything but you could use a layer of regular cotton broadcloth too, I suppose.  
The last quilt I did, I cut the squares 6" and used a 1/2" seam.  I did it 7 squares across and 7 rows long, so 49 total.
That gives me a quilt that is slightly under 3' square.
I have also used a 1" seam on my 6" squares and used 9 squares each row and 9 rows.  That gives me a 32" square quilt with bigger rags.  
Either one works.  I'm leaning to using the smaller seam allowance lately as
the quilt uses about 40% less fabric.  
They really are great gifts and easy to throw together.  I hope this helps!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Does anyone have a picture they can post of Minnie at Animal Kingdom...I want to make an outfit or 2...but would like to see what she wears....TIA


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

I really want to find out who the designer or name of this fabric is...I MUST have it....Is there anyone out there who can help me  







I would also like to know if anyone has any of this fabric lying around they want to get rid off...or if they know where I can get some. I am looking for the stripe coordinate...I already have plenty of the dot.






sorry it is so little...not sure what I did!


----------



## Tracie

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Does anyone have a picture they can post of Minnie at Animal Kingdom...I want to make an outfit or 2...but would like to see what she wears....TIA



here's some I found











Have no idea who these people are just googled them.


----------



## vargas17

bclydia said:


> Hi.  I do rag quilts for babies all the time.  I really do prefer flannel as it
> rags better than anything but you could use a layer of regular cotton broadcloth too, I suppose.
> The last quilt I did, I cut the squares 6" and used a 1/2" seam.  I did it 7 squares across and 7 rows long, so 49 total.
> That gives me a quilt that is slightly under 3' square.
> I have also used a 1" seam on my 6" squares and used 9 squares each row and 9 rows.  That gives me a 32" square quilt with bigger rags.
> Either one works.  I'm leaning to using the smaller seam allowance lately as
> the quilt uses about 40% less fabric.
> They really are great gifts and easy to throw together.  I hope this helps!




Thanks  I guess I'm off to the fabric store tomorrow to get all set up.  I can't wait to start.


----------



## jeniamt

ncmomof2 said:


> Howdy all!  I have not been around for a few months.  I look but do not contribute.  Mainly because I have not sewn any cloths since or trip in Sept.  I need to start thinking about our trip for this coming Sept though!  Everyones work is amazing and it is so inspiring!  After this baby is born and I have a few weeks to get into a groove, I hope to start with cloths again.  Lately I have been spending all my sewing time on purses and daiper bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I have made for this baby so far: a diaper bag, nursing cover, and wipe holder/ changing pad.  I still need to make some burp cloths and a tag blanket.  I think I am going to case the one a few pages back and quilt all my fabrics together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some purses I have made as gifts for the ladies who are hosting a baby shower for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, here is a baby shower present I made for a friend.  There was a matching nursing cover as well.
> 
> I look forward to getting back into this thread and learning from you all!



These are awesome!  I just had a baby... guess I can expect one of your beautiful creations any day now!     Did you create your own pattern for the wipe holder?  There are 2 pregos on my street due soon and I would love to make something for them.



LisaZoe said:


> Ah, I'm loving the puppy photos. Zoe keeps asking for one and it's tempting but I just don't see it happening.
> 
> So, I'm trying something a little new - applique on towels... or parts of towels cut to become pants later. It's going pretty well although I had to use a different kind of stabilizer (the kind that dissolves in water). I have to pin it in place which is a definite safety issue for me. LOL I have a question for those who've appliqued and/or embroidered on towels. How do you get all the stabilizer off without washing the garment? In the photos above, the stabilizer is still over Mickey but I've pulled off as much as possible from the areas. However, I can still see smalls pieces that I can't grab.
> 
> Here's one pant leg I got done:



wow, that is awesome!  Is the applique hand done or produced on your machine?  I think I asked you the same question about a previous design you did.  Guess I can't get over how perfect your stitching is!

This reminds me>>> does anyone recommend a pattern for a beach cover-up that can be made from towels or terrycloth?  I really need to find something for my redheads before the cruise.  And for me, for that matter!  Have you noticed that a lot of cover-ups have a deep V or scoop neck?  What is the point of that?  The chest is one of the main areas I need to protect from the sun.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Does anyone have a picture they can post of Minnie at Animal Kingdom...I want to make an outfit or 2...but would like to see what she wears....TIA


Here is Jenna with Minnie Mouse in AK. I think her outfit is kind of plain.


----------



## kimmylaj

hey everybody, an early happy st patricks day from staten island. today is our parade, ryan didnt want anything made for him but here is mia's little outfit for the parade.  i am so excited it will be 64 degrees , still some patches of snow on the ground but i dont think we will need jackets. yeah





[/IMG]


----------



## 2cutekidz

vargas17 said:


> I got a quick question for those that have done a rag quilt.  What size squares do you do them with, and how many squares do you use?  I want to make a couple for my cousin who's having a baby, and one for a co-worker who is having a baby also.  I checked out the tutorial on it and knwo I can handle it but just need the basis to get started.  Also, what type of fabric did everyone use.  I see that they say flannel but I think I have seen a  couple that aren't.  TIA!!!
> 
> Krissy



Krissy, I made 6 rag quilts for Christmas last year.  I used 10 inch pre cut quilting cotton squares for the top and flannel for the back.  Most of them I just made using the 2 layers, but I did 2 of them using a third layer in the middle of flannel.  I liked the weight better of the ones with 3 layers, but for a baby the 2 layers might be good.  My DD's is 2 layers and she loves hers.  They siill frayed ALOT!  Make sure you empty out the lint trap in the dryer halfway through the drying cycle.  You'll be surprised by how full it gets!

This one was before I washed it.






Here's the one I made for my SIL.  (Isn't my neice a little doll?!)








LisaZoe said:


> Ah, I'm loving the puppy photos. Zoe keeps asking for one and it's tempting but I just don't see it happening.
> 
> So, I'm trying something a little new - applique on towels... or parts of towels cut to become pants later. It's going pretty well although I had to use a different kind of stabilizer (the kind that dissolves in water). I have to pin it in place which is a definite safety issue for me. LOL I have a question for those who've appliqued and/or embroidered on towels. How do you get all the stabilizer off without washing the garment? In the photos above, the stabilizer is still over Mickey but I've pulled off as much as possible from the areas. However, I can still see smalls pieces that I can't grab.
> 
> Here's one pant leg I got done:



Lisa that is so cute! Did you paint some of the fabric too?


----------



## minnie2

billwendy said:


> My DH spends time with D when he is there for therapy - and little brother does get extra attention and time, but because of his special cognitive issues, he just doesnt comprehend what is different and how to cope with it at all....they also have a 9 year old (adopted) son who has special needs as well (alcohol exposure, possibly Asbergers Syndrome, ADD) who is coping a bit better - they are quite a pair!!! Its difficult because not a lot of people volunteer to babysit them - they are a destructive handful at times - other times they are as good as gold!!!!


That is a rough one.  I hope Daniel's brother can get some understanding from some where.  I It has to be so hard.  Hopefully daniel will e better and strong soon and this will all just be a memory  



ncmomof2 said:


> Howdy all!  I have not been around for a few months.  I look but do not contribute.  Mainly because I have not sewn any cloths since or trip in Sept.  I need to start thinking about our trip for this coming Sept though!  Everyones work is amazing and it is so inspiring!  After this baby is born and I have a few weeks to get into a groove, I hope to start with cloths again.  Lately I have been spending all my sewing time on purses and daiper bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I have made for this baby so far: a diaper bag, nursing cover, and wipe holder/ changing pad.  I still need to make some burp cloths and a tag blanket.  I think I am going to case the one a few pages back and quilt all my fabrics together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some purses I have made as gifts for the ladies who are hosting a baby shower for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, here is a baby shower present I made for a friend.  There was a matching nursing cover as well.
> 
> I look forward to getting back into this thread and learning from you all!


Those are great!  



jham said:


> Max is adorable!  And he looks an awful lot like our baby!  Who still thinks she is a lapdog even though she is huge!  The kids just adore her and she is a great dog, but yes, there has been a lot of peeing and chewing...


What a cute picture!



LisaZoe said:


> Ah, I'm loving the puppy photos. Zoe keeps asking for one and it's tempting but I just don't see it happening.
> 
> So, I'm trying something a little new - applique on towels... or parts of towels cut to become pants later. It's going pretty well although I had to use a different kind of stabilizer (the kind that dissolves in water). I have to pin it in place which is a definite safety issue for me. LOL I have a question for those who've appliqued and/or embroidered on towels. How do you get all the stabilizer off without washing the garment? In the photos above, the stabilizer is still over Mickey but I've pulled off as much as possible from the areas. However, I can still see smalls pieces that I can't grab.
> 
> Here's one pant leg I got done:


Lisa that is adorable!  I can't wait to see the other leg and it all put together!


DisneyMom5 said:


> I'm pretty darn sick today (cold type crud), and slept all afternoon,
> and don't feel like typing it up right now,
> but since I had forgotten all about Mrs. Heather and the Squirrel
> until she mentioned it
> I will have to let you all in on it later!


Feel better!



vargas17 said:


> I got a quick question for those that have done a rag quilt.  What size squares do you do them with, and how many squares do you use?  I want to make a couple for my cousin who's having a baby, and one for a co-worker who is having a baby also.  I checked out the tutorial on it and knwo I can handle it but just need the basis to get started.  Also, what type of fabric did everyone use.  I see that they say flannel but I think I have seen a  couple that aren't.  TIA!!!
> 
> Krissy


I made my sq 8x8 and used a double layer of flannel 


We are still having internet issues Have I mentioned i hate At&T!  After waiting 7 hours yesterday for a tech when my window was supposed to be 4 hour it still isn't right!  Thursday a line crew was supposed to be out and this tech says he saw the ticket but can't see why no one came out.  So he pushed another ticket through and said he would fallow up.  So we shall see but so far I don't recommend At & t to ANY ONE!


----------



## ncmomof2

jeniamt said:


> These are awesome!  I just had a baby... guess I can expect one of your beautiful creations any day now!     Did you create your own pattern for the wipe holder?  There are 2 pregos on my street due soon and I would love to make something for them.
> 
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]



I found both the wipe holder tutorials online.  The pink one is vey easy, the blue one was a little confusing to me.  And the pink on is a changing pad as well!  For the pink one, basically cut a fabric and a terry cloth or chennile to 35X13.  Sew them together facing each other with an opening, turn it out.  Iron and sew around the edge.  On one end, fold the fabric in enough that a wipe holder and some diapers can fit.  Sew up the sides.  Roll it up with the wipes in it and sew velcro in the appropriate place.  You could attach ribbon to tie it together as well.  It was so quick and easy!


----------



## twob4him

*Good Morning!* Its another spring day here...too bad it won't last! I just wanted to stop in to invite you to my blog...I decided I would start one and see how it goes. You've already seen the most of the pics but hopefully from here on out it will be new stuff!! Here's the link:

*CLICK HERE FOR BLOGSPOT*


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I really want to find out who the designer or name of this fabric is...I MUST have it....Is there anyone out there who can help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would also like to know if anyone has any of this fabric lying around they want to get rid off...or if they know where I can get some. I am looking for the stripe coordinate...I already have plenty of the dot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry it is so little...not sure what I did!



I can't help you find it, but I LOVE this fabric!!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

kimmylaj said:


> hey everybody, an early happy st patricks day from staten island. today is our parade, ryan didnt want anything made for him but here is mia's little outfit for the parade.  i am so excited it will be 64 degrees , still some patches of snow on the ground but i dont think we will need jackets. yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



This came out so cute and she looks so happy- have a great time at the parade!!!


----------



## jessica52877

twob4him said:


> *Good Morning!* Its another spring day here...too bad it won't last! I just wanted to stop in to invite you to my blog...I decided I would start one and see how it goes. You've already seen the most of the pics but hopefully from here on out it will be new stuff!! Here's the link:
> 
> *CLICK HERE FOR BLOGSPOT*



Already checked it out! I love being able to follow along with my friends and what happens in their lives!


----------



## vargas17

2cutekidz said:


> Krissy, I made 6 rag quilts for Christmas last year.  I used 10 inch pre cut quilting cotton squares for the top and flannel for the back.  Most of them I just made using the 2 layers, but I did 2 of them using a third layer in the middle of flannel.  I liked the weight better of the ones with 3 layers, but for a baby the 2 layers might be good.  My DD's is 2 layers and she loves hers.  They siill frayed ALOT!  Make sure you empty out the lint trap in the dryer halfway through the drying cycle.  You'll be surprised by how full it gets!
> 
> This one was before I washed it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the one I made for my SIL.  (Isn't my neice a little doll?!)



Thanks Leslie!!  I do like the idea of only using two layers.  I think I'll do the two layer one for my coworker here.  My cousin is in upstate New York so I will definately do the 3 layer one for here. She is such a cutie.  I think she knows it too


----------



## tinashaver

Hello well it is raining! ugg it has been raining since yesterday. I can not wait to get to Florida! Did you guys see my ticker?  


kimmylaj said:


> hey everybody, an early happy st patricks day from staten island. today is our parade, ryan didnt want anything made for him but here is mia's little outfit for the parade.  i am so excited it will be 64 degrees , still some patches of snow on the ground but i dont think we will need jackets. yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


I just wanted to say I think this is soooo cute! I hope you have a good time and enjoy the weather!


----------



## kstgelais4

my*2*angels said:


> WOW!  You guys have been busy!  You guys never cease to amaze me with all of your talent!  I have also been busy, so not around much!  I have been able to get a few things finished, but no pics yet!  This is why we have been busy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We rescued him from our local humane society!  My dh and I have always said NO ANIMALS!!!!!!  Never say never!  We have become as attached to him as the kids!LOL  He is a very sweet dog and he LOVES Sydni!  He follows her EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!!!


SOOOOOO CUTE!



mom2prettyprincess said:


> I would also like to know if anyone has any of this fabric lying around they want to get rid off...or if they know where I can get some. I am looking for the stripe coordinate...I already have plenty of the dot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry it is so little...not sure what I did!


Wait! You have plenty of this!!!! Share! NOW! JK, seriously where did you get it? I have been looking forever, and I can't seem to win any on


----------



## disneymommieof2

Here are the kids Disney on ice outfits:

















We had a great time at the show the kids loved it!! I can post some pictures from the show, I didn't want to have a mile long post!  

And here is Sophia's Dr. Suess inspired outfit:


----------



## billwendy

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I would also like to know if anyone has any of this fabric lying around they want to get rid off...or if they know where I can get some. I am looking for the stripe coordinate...I already have plenty of the dot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry it is so little...not sure what I did!



Can you make the picture bigger? I might have a bit of it - bought it at Joann's the same time as the dot.....not positive though.....


----------



## DisneyKings

Here's the 2nd dress I've made (I made the bows too):  




It has lots of errors in it, but it's good enough & she loves it.  I definitely need to have my machine serviced & ruffler foot fixed before I can do anything else.  Maybe I just need a new machine!   I figured I needed to do a few outfits before I insisted I needed a new machine, but I would love to have one that embroiders Disney characters!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Some Great news about Daniel!! Things are going well raising money for the dr bills and stuff!! and guess what? they reached the goal of raising $10, 000 and now are going to try for $15, 000!!! The benefit isnt for a few weeks yet, so Im really hoping it will come together - really, it will help them soooo much, they re really fallling behind with regular every day stuff as well. I guess  you dont think about how the gas, quick trips to the cafeteria, cups of coffee, copays for medication etc all add up very very quickly!!!
> 
> The other good thing is that his Dad was called back to work!! YAY!!!! This will help too! I really see God's hand in this - Daniels Dad was laid off EXACTLY the amount of time needed for him to do all the radiation treatments!! How cool is that!!
> 
> Thanks again to those who have made things to help Daniel and go up for the silent auction!!!  EVERYTHING helps!!!
> 
> Thanks friends, Wendy



That is great news!!!!  



my*2*angels said:


>



How cute is he?????

BTW, your daughter's hair is GORGEOUS!



ncmomof2 said:


>



Oh I am so jealous of people who can make bags.  I spend a fortune each season having a new work bag made. Great job!!!  



2manyprincesses said:


> Maybe try someof that pre-shirred fabric and make a shirt with ribbon ties?  I have a DD8 and it's something she would like.  Not too babyish you know?
> 
> I have a Brother computerized machine also and it is easy to use and works well for me!



Great suggested on the pre-shirred.   That's how I started.  Super easy.



disneymommieof2 said:


> Here are the kids Disney on ice outfits:




Super cute stuff.  I got off easy for Disney on Ice.  We saw World's of Fantasy so Aisling got to wear an outfit from our trip!!!!


----------



## ncmomof2

DisneyKings said:


> Here's the 2nd dress I've made (I made the bows too):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has lots of errors in it, but it's good enough & she loves it.  I definitely need to have my machine serviced & ruffler foot fixed before I can do anything else.  Maybe I just need a new machine!   I figured I needed to do a few outfits before I insisted I needed a new machine, but I would love to have one that embroiders Disney characters!



What pattern did you use?  I need to try sleeves and I love the peasant type sleeves.  Very cute!  I have some minnie dots fabric I would love to make a dress like this for disney in Spet.


----------



## DisneyKings

ncmomof2 said:


> What pattern did you use?  I need to try sleeves and I love the peasant type sleeves.  Very cute!  I have some minnie dots fabric I would love to make a dress like this for disney in Spet.



I used carla c's portrait peasant hemmed dress with the short sleeves.  I am not ready to handle all the ruffles yet!  The sleeves were very easy to do--it was my 1st time doing sleeves too.  The hardest part was getting the gathers even on the skirt--it was my 1st time doing that too (there's a spot in the middle of the back with no gathers!!!)


----------



## my*2*angels

kstgelais4 said:


> SOOOOOO CUTE!





Tnkrbelle565 said:


> How cute is he?????
> 
> BTW, your daughter's hair is GORGEOUS!



Thank you guys!  I hate to admit this, but her hair had not been brushed ALL DAY!!


----------



## my*2*angels

CARLAC OR ANYONE WHO KNOWS!!!!!  What patterns have been updated and what exactly were the updates?  I know that there were smaller sizes added but anything else?  I have two patterns that are not in my library and I am wondering if it is worth emailing about the updates!  TIA for any help!!!!!!!!!!

Mindy


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

my*2*angels said:


> CARLAC OR ANYONE WHO KNOWS!!!!!  What patterns have been updated and what exactly were the updates?  I know that there were smaller sizes added but anything else?  I have two patterns that are not in my library and I am wondering if it is worth emailing about the updates!  TIA for any help!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mindy




I was wondering something along these same lines- like if I redownload my patterns from my library- are the automatically updated?


----------



## billwendy

Hi Guys,

Im not sure why, but I've been toying with the idea of a new regular machine......on Overstock.com they have a bunch of refurbs at really great prices - one is the Brother CE5000 - project runway edition....anyone have this? what do you think of it??? THANKS!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

my*2*angels said:


> CARLAC OR ANYONE WHO KNOWS!!!!!  What patterns have been updated and what exactly were the updates?  I know that there were smaller sizes added but anything else?  I have two patterns that are not in my library and I am wondering if it is worth emailing about the updates!  TIA for any help!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Mindy



If you bought the ebook after 2007, then the updates will automatically be in your library.  Carla has updated the Portrait peasant, Stripwork jumper, All the Rage Raglan, Easy Fit Pants, Festive Vest, Perfectly Preppy Skirt and Bowling Shirt.  They have smaller sizes, and she has reworked some of the patterns too.  I know in the raglan pattern she adjusted the fit and the sleeves.  Follow her blog and you'll know all of her updates. 

http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/


----------



## PrincessKell

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> One, eh-hem funny thing. This guy who was there was a little quirky, but hey who cares, he's giving me free lessons, right? So I have my little demo and then he shows me the back room of fabric- they are just getting started, but I find some great pooh appliques, and go to the counter and ask about some scissors and then WHAM- it hits me- the WORST smelling fart and there's no air circulation in the store. OH MY!! I tried holding my breath discreetly, and he's not moving fast enough for me at this point.
> I never let on, but boy was it hard. Blech- I STILL swear I have the smell in nose. All in all it was really pretty funny!
> 
> What an incredible day- 66 here today- Ahhhhhh!!!



hahahaha that is pretty funny. I have been in those situations. what do ya do? but laugh when you get out. 



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Im not sure why, but I've been toying with the idea of a new regular machine......on Overstock.com they have a bunch of refurbs at really great prices - one is the Brother CE5000 - project runway edition....anyone have this? what do you think of it??? THANKS!!




I actually just got this at Wally World yesterday. I haven't gotten to play with it much really at all. But I have heard great things about it


----------



## teresajoy

Hey guys! I haven't been around too much lately, so I had to catch up from page 67 today! 

Lydia has been throwing up all day, so I have been holding her, and reading the Dis most of the day! But, I'm all caught up now!   Unfortunately, Lydia is still throwing up! 



HeatherSue said:


> My grandma is fine!!


Oh thank goodness!!! I was so terribly terribly WORRIED!  
I'm so glad I don't live next door! 


karebear1 said:


> QUOTE=Tracie;30577238]
> Hi Teresa!!!!   I haven't spoken to you for a while, and I'm feeling bad about it, but I did want you that I'm thinking about ya!! Hugs for you too!!!


HI Karen!!!!

Happy Anniversary!!!




DisneyMom5 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I'm Sarah, and although I have sewn in the past,
> I am currently craft-challenged.
> I AM a good friend of HeatherSue and TeresaJoy IRL,
> so I hope that's my golden ticket to pick your brains.
> 
> The way I got to know Teresa is I invited Heather and family (along with a couple of other friends),
> over for a cook-out, and Teresa and kids crashed it.
> They were driving by and recognized Heather's car. LOL
> 
> Now Teresa careens by my house frequently, honking like a madwoman.
> 
> I don't see either as often as I like,
> but thankfully we are on Disboards and Facebook together.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!



Hey Sarah!! I hope you are feeling better today!

Hey now, I HAD met you a few times BEFORE I crashed the party!  You are so nice though! I crash your party and the next thing I know Johns is offering me food and drinks and you find me a place to sit like I was invited!  

I do honk like a madwoman,  I also wave! 



frannn said:


> After years of seeing gorgeous customs here and on ebay, I'm wondering if I should just buy a machine and try to create some myself.  DD6 will turn 7 this year, so I won't have many more years where she'll wear the cute stuff, LOL! A lady at Walmart (in the material section) was telling me that it is soooo easy, and I should try it myself.  The only experience I have was in home ec, over 20 years ago.  So, I bought some patterns & material, but I don't have a machine, and there's still time to hand it all over to DMIL (but to be honest, she doesn't have my "vision", and giving her countless yards of lovely disney fabric has resulted in my getting one dress......).  If it's "sooooooooo easy", I'll try it, if it doesn't take a ton of time (2 teens, a 6 year old, and a FT job kinda kill the schedule).  What do you think?  Should I ask for a sewing machine or a PS3 for my upcoming birthday?  I already have an Xbox, and the PS3 is pricey....wouldn't want to spend anywhere near that much on a sewing machine.  Where is the best place to get a great deal on one, what am I looking at spending, and what features should I be asking for?




Yes, yes, you must buy a machine! (and ask for your Disney fabric back!)You don't need anything real fancy. For patterns, I highly recommend (as everyone else already said!) CarlaC's patterns on http://www.youcanmakethis.com they are THE BEST!


----------



## jessica52877

Linnette! or of course Cricut Queen Karen (but I doubt you have the answer for me on this!

Any advice on cutting fabric with the cricut! I tried last night and wasn't too successful. The fabric moves on the heat n bond. I actually tried reversing the image and putting fabric down on the  mat but that wasn't much better. 

I went with the slowest speed, most pressure and blade of 4 but I don't think I needed the 2nd two at what they were. I read that on the boards. 

Thanks!


----------



## SallyfromDE

tinashaver said:


> I can't answer your question but yesterday I started DD pirate skirt and then realized the skulls were upside down! hahaha oh well. I don't want to take it apart DH said it will be fine!



It depends on whos perspective.... when you DD looks down, the pirate will be right side up!! Have you looked at clothing off the rack? I haven't bought corduroys in years, because the wale is usually upside own. If I didn't sew, I never would have known. 



LisaZoe said:


> Ah, I'm loving the puppy photos. Zoe keeps asking for one and it's tempting but I just don't see it happening.
> 
> So, I'm trying something a little new - applique on towels... or parts of towels cut to become pants later. It's going pretty well although I had to use a different kind of stabilizer (the kind that dissolves in water). I have to pin it in place which is a definite safety issue for me. LOL I have a question for those who've appliqued and/or embroidered on towels. How do you get all the stabilizer off without washing the garment? In the photos above, the stabilizer is still over Mickey but I've pulled off as much as possible from the areas. However, I can still see smalls pieces that I can't grab.
> 
> Here's one pant leg I got done:



Lisa, this looks great. It would be great idea for Jams (do they still call them that?) for a bigger boy. I'll have to remember that for a give. I've put off doing a bigger boy becuase of lack of creativity.  What type of fabric did you use on Mickey?



DisneyKings said:


> Here's the 2nd dress I've made (I made the bows too):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has lots of errors in it, but it's good enough & she loves it.  I definitely need to have my machine serviced & ruffler foot fixed before I can do anything else.  Maybe I just need a new machine!   I figured I needed to do a few outfits before I insisted I needed a new machine, but I would love to have one that embroiders Disney characters!



How adorable!!


----------



## Stephres

HeatherSue said:


>



What a great idea! That little girl is so cute and such a sweetie too. I know why Sawyer is drawn to her.

Do you think this would work on the tail my mom made Megan? It is made out of stretchy swimsuit material. It's too small.  



my*2*angels said:


>



Mindy, that puppy is cute and all, but Sydni's hair is to die for! What a gorgeous child and I am soooo jealous of her beautiful curls.



ncmomof2 said:


>



These bags are so cute. I love making bags!



billwendy said:


> QUick Queston~???
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Im getting ready to make a flouncy skirt for the Big GIve - question - what if the fabric is directional - then can I not do it with that pattern???? like will some things be upside down???
> 
> sorry if this is silly!!
> Wendy



When I made a flouncy skirt with a directional pattern I made them upside down in the back and rightside up in the front.



kimmylaj said:


>



What a cutie!



disneymommieof2 said:


>



Your kids are so cute! I love their outfits.



DisneyKings said:


>



Cute! I am sure she is moving and twirling so much no one would even notice that there is a spot not gathered in the back. We are much tougher on ourselves than anyone else.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

kstgelais4 said:


> SOOOOOO CUTE!
> 
> 
> Wait! You have plenty of this!!!! Share! NOW! JK, seriously where did you get it? I have been looking forever, and I can't seem to win any on



I got it about 6 months ago @ JoAnns, it was in the clearance area , I bought all they had I think around 3 yards.  I had been looking for it also, and you would have thought I won the lottery when I found it, My boyfriend was so embarassed. 



billwendy said:


> Can you make the picture bigger? I might have a bit of it - bought it at Joann's the same time as the dot.....not positive though.....



I tried to make it larger in photobucket...Not really sure how to..when I increase the size it just makes it blurry

<a href="http://s573.photobucket.com/albums/ss180/mom2prettyprincess2009/?action=view&current=il_430xN_29351995-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i573.photobucket.com/albums/ss180/mom2prettyprincess2009/il_430xN_29351995-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Tinka_Belle

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I got it about 6 months ago @ JoAnns, it was in the clearance area , I bought all they had I think around 3 yards.  I had been looking for it also, and you would have thought I won the lottery when I found it, My boyfriend was so embarassed.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to make it larger in photobucket...Not really sure how to..when I increase the size it just makes it blurry


To make it bigger you would have upload it again.


----------



## revrob

ncmomof2 said:


> Howdy all!  I have not been around for a few months.  I look but do not contribute.  Mainly because I have not sewn any cloths since or trip in Sept.  I need to start thinking about our trip for this coming Sept though!  Everyones work is amazing and it is so inspiring!  After this baby is born and I have a few weeks to get into a groove, I hope to start with cloths again.  Lately I have been spending all my sewing time on purses and daiper bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I have made for this baby so far: a diaper bag, nursing cover, and wipe holder/ changing pad.  I still need to make some burp cloths and a tag blanket.  I think I am going to case the one a few pages back and quilt all my fabrics together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some purses I have made as gifts for the ladies who are hosting a baby shower for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, here is a baby shower present I made for a friend.  There was a matching nursing cover as well.
> 
> I look forward to getting back into this thread and learning from you all!



I hate to be a pest about this... but do you still have the link for the changing pad/wipes holder tutorial?  Can you link it?  AND/OR could you take a pic of the pad/holder open?  I'm trying to wrap my mind around this, and having a difficult time.  A young lady in our church has a shower coming up and I think this would be a great gift.  Thanks!


----------



## disneymomof1

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Im not sure why, but I've been toying with the idea of a new regular machine......on Overstock.com they have a bunch of refurbs at really great prices - one is the Brother CE5000 - project runway edition....anyone have this? what do you think of it??? THANKS!!




I bought this machine from Walmart in the summer.  I had never owned a sewing machine before. It was very easy to set up and get started. I do have trouble with the needle always coming unthreaded as I am beginning to sew, so I just make sure I hold the thread when I press the foot down.  Seems to be ok.  It has a lot of stitches, some very pretty decorative ones.  All in all I think it is a great machine for the price.  It is very lightweight, and I would love to have a machine that feels more substantial, but I am still a very new sewer so I think I will hold onto this one for quite a while.  I looked at the refurb price on Overstock, that is a good price, I think when I bought it it was 199.99.


----------



## jessica52877

SallyfromDE said:


> Lisa, this looks great. It would be great idea for Jams (do they still call them that?) for a bigger boy. I'll have to remember that for a give. I've put off doing a bigger boy becuase of lack of creativity.  What type of fabric did you use on Mickey?



I call them jams since I have no better word for them!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Tinka_Belle said:


> To make it bigger you would have upload it again.









Here it is....Thanks for telling me.


----------



## twob4him

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Here it is....Thanks for telling me.



 OH there is my most favorite Disney fabric EVER!!!! I just love the big colorful dots....why oh why oh why don't they reprint it??? sighhhh


----------



## twob4him

teresajoy said:


> Hey guys! I haven't been around too much lately, so I had to catch up from page 67 today!
> 
> Lydia has been throwing up all day, so I have been holding her, and reading the Dis most of the day! But, I'm all caught up now!   Unfortunately, Lydia is still throwing up!


Hope Lydia   is feeling better soon...poor baby...I hate when the kiddos are so sick.... 



mom2prettyprincess said:


> I really want to find out who the designer or name of this fabric is...I MUST have it....Is there anyone out there who can help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would also like to know if anyone has any of this fabric lying around they want to get rid off...or if they know where I can get some. I am looking for the stripe coordinate...I already have plenty of the dot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry it is so little...not sure what I did!


I love the top pic fabric! Cute! Good luck finding it!  
*So do you have any to spare of the dot?* Please pm me if you can part with some!!! I have been trying to get it for two years now!


----------



## ncmomof2

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I really want to find out who the designer or name of this fabric is...I MUST have it....Is there anyone out there who can help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would also like to know if anyone has any of this fabric lying around they want to get rid off...or if they know where I can get some. I am looking for the stripe coordinate...I already have plenty of the dot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry it is so little...not sure what I did!



I found the top one.  Just search "Two Young Street Bold Geometric by Prints Charming ".

If you would be willing to part with some of the mickey dot, please PM me!!


----------



## LisaZoe

jeniamt said:


> wow, that is awesome!  Is the applique hand done or produced on your machine?  I think I asked you the same question about a previous design you did.  Guess I can't get over how perfect your stitching is!



It's hand guided on my machine. 



2cutekidz said:


> Lisa that is so cute! Did you paint some of the fabric too?



The shiny look is the stabilizer that I used but hadn't yet removed for these photos. It looks a lot like plastic wrap although at least it doesn't stick to itself.



SallyfromDE said:


> Lisa, this looks great. It would be great idea for Jams (do they still call them that?) for a bigger boy. I'll have to remember that for a give. I've put off doing a bigger boy because of lack of creativity.  What type of fabric did you use on Mickey?



I used the same woven cotton fabric I use for other appliques.



mom2prettyprincess said:


> Here it is....Thanks for telling me.



Is that one of the heavier bottom weight fabrics? I have some stripe that looks very similar. This is the one I have:






If this is the one you need, maybe we can work a trade - the stripe for some of your dots.


----------



## sohappy

You know you have a problem when. . . 

you want to redo the boys bedroom with a Star Wars theme and can't find (affordable-meaning less than $100 each) bedding.  Instead of giving up on the idea, you make duvet covers yourself!  Here is the result:

I bought the sheets from potterybarn- with shipping and tax, they were almost $150 for both beds!  No way would I buy the whole set from them














It's a duvet cover, so it is not smooth or flat.  It is very lumpy and comfy!  I just need to finish up the button holes on the top.  I couldn't find my buttonhole foot during the move.


----------



## sohappy

And now some pics from the disboutique meet (late as always!)






Adorable Miss Lily Cupcake- with cupcake on her face!










And a pic that ends the did you/did you not have a drink with dinner debate-





Cute kiddos









The sweetest most outgoing kid I have ever met- I cannot say enough great things about Morgan.  I just love her!





Super cool Dallas being tough!





Cutie pie Megan





I think that I have a few more. . .


----------



## sohappy

Luke showing off his pins





Megan asked me to take this one.  sooo funny





Pretty girls





group shot





That's all.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Stacy-those Duvet covers look great. What lucky little boys you have. Those pics from the DisMeet look great too.


----------



## Stephres

sohappy said:


>



Oh my word!  Where was that child's mother?

 That is totally Megan! Thank you for posting the pictures; they are all so cute!


----------



## jham

PrincessKell said:


> Thank you! I think its a little too long next time I wil make it a bit shorter.
> 
> I just got that machine today at Wally World! Do you love it? It shows a "gathering" stitch on the box.. is this right? or just showing what you can do with it... with pulling it? I would be so excited. ... otherwise I want to get a ruffler foot.



I have the Brother 7700 and it gathers like a dream with the tension method!  



sohappy said:


> You know you have a problem when. . .
> 
> you want to redo the boys bedroom with a Star Wars theme and can't find (affordable-meaning less than $100 each) bedding.  Instead of giving up on the idea, you make duvet covers yourself!  Here is the result:
> 
> I bought the sheets from potterybarn- with shipping and tax, they were almost $150 for both beds!  No way would I buy the whole set from them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a duvet cover, so it is not smooth or flat.  It is very lumpy and comfy!  I just need to finish up the button holes on the top.  I couldn't find my buttonhole foot during the move.



Wow Stacy, did you applique STAR WARS?   That is so cool!  My boys would love a Star Wars room!  

I love the pictures!  Especially cupcake Lily!  And you have some great ones of Morgan's smile!


----------



## sohappy

Stephres said:


> Oh my word!  Where was that child's mother?
> 
> That is totally Megan! Thank you for posting the pictures; they are all so cute!



I LOVE that picture.  It is probably my favorite from the whole trip.  I thought about PMing you before posting to see if you would mind.  I am glad that you liked it.  I love looking back at pics of the boys that are funny or silly.  I just love being brought back to the moment and laughing by just looking at a picture.



jham said:


> I have the Brother 7700 and it gathers like a dream with the tension method!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Stacy, did you applique STAR WARS?   That is so cool!  My boys would love a Star Wars room!
> 
> I love the pictures!  Especially cupcake Lily!  And you have some great ones of Morgan's smile!



I did applique that gigantic STAR WARS logo.  Right now it isn't so much of a star wars room as it is a star wars bed in their room.  I hope to do some art for the wall soon. . . it's on my to do list. . .really it is. . .just really far down!

In other random news, I got tickets to Disney on Ice today!  1st row rinkside!  Cooper is hoping that Stitch will touch him- not likely, but they should be great seats.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

LisaZoe said:


> I used the same woven cotton fabric I use for other appliques.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that one of the heavier bottom weight fabrics? I have some stripe that looks very similar. This is the one I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this is the one you need, maybe we can work a trade - the stripe for some of your dots.



That is the one!



twob4him said:


> I love the top pic fabric! Cute! Good luck finding it!
> *So do you have any to spare of the dot?* Please pm me if you can part with some!!! I have been trying to get it for two years now!






ncmomof2 said:


> If you would be willing to part with some of the mickey dot, please PM me!!



I will be willing to part with what I have leftover...and it is my all-time favorite disney print also....Help me make a decision A-line top or Round neck for a 2 & 4 yr old.


----------



## MouseTriper

HeatherSue said:


> I had to share a story that made me so proud!  Tessa is watching Spongebob and they're waiting in line for a roller coaster.  She said "What?  Didn't they get a fastpass?"  I'm so proud of my Disney-lovin' girl!


 Awwww way to go Tessa!!!! 



ncmomof2 said:


> Howdy all!  I have not been around for a few months.  I look but do not contribute.  Mainly because I have not sewn any cloths since or trip in Sept.  I need to start thinking about our trip for this coming Sept though!  Everyones work is amazing and it is so inspiring!  After this baby is born and I have a few weeks to get into a groove, I hope to start with cloths again.  Lately I have been spending all my sewing time on purses and daiper bag.


Wow you have been busy!  All your bags look amazing!! 



jham said:


> Max is adorable!  And he looks an awful lot like our baby!  Who still thinks she is a lapdog even though she is huge!  The kids just adore her and she is a great dog, but yes, there has been a lot of peeing and chewing...


Oh what a sweet picture...all 3 are adorable~!!!! 



LisaZoe said:


> Here's one pant leg I got done:


 Wow that looks awesome!!!!  Very cool, indeed!!!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Here are the kids Disney on ice outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a great time at the show the kids loved it!! I can post some pictures from the show, I didn't want to have a mile long post!
> 
> And here is Sophia's Dr. Suess inspired outfit:


Awww the kids look adorable in their Disney on Ice outyfits, and gotta love the Dr. Seuss one!!  I am almost done with mine!! 



DisneyKings said:


> Here's the 2nd dress I've made (I made the bows too):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has lots of errors in it, but it's good enough & she loves it.  I definitely need to have my machine serviced & ruffler foot fixed before I can do anything else.  Maybe I just need a new machine!   I figured I needed to do a few outfits before I insisted I needed a new machine, but I would love to have one that embroiders Disney characters!


 Oh look at your little cutie...the dress is rather cute too!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

teresajoy said:


> Lydia has been throwing up all day, so I have been holding her, and reading the Dis most of the day! But, I'm all caught up now!   Unfortunately, Lydia is still throwing up!


Oh no, I hope she starts to feel better soon!  I hate it when the little ones get sick!



sohappy said:


> You know you have a problem when. . .
> 
> you want to redo the boys bedroom with a Star Wars theme and can't find (affordable-meaning less than $100 each) bedding.  Instead of giving up on the idea, you make duvet covers yourself!  Here is the result:
> 
> I bought the sheets from potterybarn- with shipping and tax, they were almost $150 for both beds!  No way would I buy the whole set from them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a duvet cover, so it is not smooth or flat.  It is very lumpy and comfy!  I just need to finish up the button holes on the top.  I couldn't find my buttonhole foot during the move.


Stacy....you ROCK girl!!!  Look at you...way to make it happen!!!  I bet the boys love them!!!  Where are those two handsome boys??  We need pics of them with their new bedding!!! 



sohappy said:


> And now some pics from the disboutique meet (late as always!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable Miss Lily Cupcake- with cupcake on her face!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a pic that ends the did you/did you not have a drink with dinner debate-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute kiddos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I love all the pictures from the DisMeet...I so wanna go next time!!!  Please, please can I go next time!!!



Stephres said:


> Oh my word!  Where was that child's mother?
> 
> That is totally Megan! Thank you for posting the pictures; they are all so cute!


----------



## jessica52877

sohappy said:


> You know you have a problem when. . .
> 
> you want to redo the boys bedroom with a Star Wars theme and can't find (affordable-meaning less than $100 each) bedding.  Instead of giving up on the idea, you make duvet covers yourself!  Here is the result:
> 
> I bought the sheets from potterybarn- with shipping and tax, they were almost $150 for both beds!  No way would I buy the whole set from them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a duvet cover, so it is not smooth or flat.  It is very lumpy and comfy!  I just need to finish up the button holes on the top.  I couldn't find my buttonhole foot during the move.



WOW! The bed is GREAT! I cannot believe you spent that on the sheets!   I am cheapo mommy! $20 at most! Dallas has all sheets that were either mine or my brother's when we were little, but that includes Star Wars!

LOVE the pictures! You got some cute ones of the kiddos!

Whoo hoo! Front row is alot of fun for disney on ice. We had them for HSM (but remember I am cheapo mommy and they upgraded us once we got there). I have found that when we went to the weekday shows of disney  or the circus during school hours they took all the upper level people and sent them to a table where they gave you new seats! Too bad Dallas goes to school now!


----------



## billwendy

PrincessKell said:


> hahahaha that is pretty funny. I have been in those situations. what do ya do? but laugh when you get out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually just got this at Wally World yesterday. I haven't gotten to play with it much really at all. But I have heard great things about it



Play with it!!! I wanna know how it does!!

JHAM - would you recommend that machine? on overstock its around the same price as the Brother CE 5000 - which one is better????? 

Lydia Get well soon!!!!!!!!

Love the dismeet pics - its so cool to see those kids all together!! 

Id go with the round neck tops - do the dots for the body and the stripes for the collar!! and I do have some of that stripe!!


----------



## revrob

sohappy said:


> You know you have a problem when. . .
> 
> you want to redo the boys bedroom with a Star Wars theme and can't find (affordable-meaning less than $100 each) bedding.  Instead of giving up on the idea, you make duvet covers yourself!  Here is the result:
> 
> I bought the sheets from potterybarn- with shipping and tax, they were almost $150 for both beds!  No way would I buy the whole set from them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a duvet cover, so it is not smooth or flat.  It is very lumpy and comfy!  I just need to finish up the button holes on the top.  I couldn't find my buttonhole foot during the move.



WOW!  That's amazing!  Great job!


----------



## my*2*angels

2cutekidz said:


> If you bought the ebook after 2007, then the updates will automatically be in your library.  Carla has updated the Portrait peasant, Stripwork jumper, All the Rage Raglan, Easy Fit Pants, Festive Vest, Perfectly Preppy Skirt and Bowling Shirt.  They have smaller sizes, and she has reworked some of the patterns too.  I know in the raglan pattern she adjusted the fit and the sleeves.  Follow her blog and you'll know all of her updates.
> 
> http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/



Thank you soooo much for the info!



Stephres said:


> Mindy, that puppy is cute and all, but Sydni's hair is to die for! What a gorgeous child and I am soooo jealous of her beautiful curls.



AWWWW, you are sooo sweet!  Thank you!  I posted before how embarrassed I am to say that her hair had not even been brushed that day!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

A few days ago I had posted about "what to do with khaki pants" And got a great idea to make "safari" theme easy-fit pants.

My question now is the pants have that "iron crease" down the front. I trying to figure out how to possibly incorporate that. Maybe?  I a outfit in my head based on the pictures people have posted of Minnie in her Animal Kingdom outfit. Do I completely take the pants apart and then try to figure it out?

TIA!


----------



## karebear1

sahm1000 said:


> Queenie, things have really started to slip around here if they aren't using your true royal name!  We've got to get them  with the program!  Have a great anniversary weekend.  Congratulations on 29 years!  That is fantastic!





revrob said:


> YOUR HIGHNESS!  We're SO SORRY!  She's a cricut newbie!  She simply didn't understand your royal status.  Please forgiveness those in your kingdom for her error!



I shall this once, in honor of the royal 29th anniversary, overlook the newbie mistake.... but let this be a warning! I shant overlook it twice!   


Hey all you American Girl mommy's out there....
  guess what I found on my way up north this weekend??  AN AMERICAN GIRL OUTLET STORE!! uh-huh!! I DID!!  And I thought about all of you as we passed it. So......... if we have fans of AG out there.... this is the place to be!


----------



## bclydia

mom2prettyprincess said:


> A few days ago I had posted about "what to do with khaki pants" And got a great idea to make "safari" theme easy-fit pants.
> 
> My question now is the pants have that "iron crease" down the front. I trying to figure out how to possibly incorporate that. Maybe?  I a outfit in my head based on the pictures people have posted of Minnie in her Animal Kingdom outfit. Do I completely take the pants apart and then try to figure it out?
> 
> TIA!



 I think I'd press a crease in the pants and top stitch it
Just my thoughts.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

karebear1 said:


> Hey all you American Girl mommy's out there....
> guess what I found on my way up north this weekend??  AN AMERICAN GIRL OUTLET STORE!! uh-huh!! I DID!!  And I thought about all of you as we passed it. So......... if we have fans of AG out there.... this is the place to be!




You must have passed the one in Oshkosh? I haven't been there since American Girl opened up!!!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

bclydia said:


> I think I'd press a crease in the pants and top stitch it
> Just my thoughts.




That is a great suggestion...but what I am doing is using material from a few pairs of my boyfriends khaki pants that have holes in them. I have lots of usable material and the pants already have the "iron crease" , and I am trying to figure out if I can in incorporate that, or if it is a lost cause?  And should I take the pants apart to figure it out?


----------



## LisaZoe

mom2prettyprincess said:


> That is the one!



I sent a PM. Let me know if you still need the fabric or have already found it elsewhere.  

So, Zoe was away most of yesterday and this morning on a sleepover with my sister and BIL. You'd think I'd use the time to relax or do something self-indulgent. Nope, I sewed most of the time.  It was fun, though, since I was working on something new. I'm definitely thinking a lot about warmer weather so I decided to do a surfer themed set.










I actually had the shirt mostly worked out in my mind before this weekend but got stuck on what to do for the shorts. I was initially thinking about doing jean shorts with applique and then remembered some madras plaid patchwork shorts I saw at Gap (or another store) last year and decided to make my own patchwork 'fabric'. I lucked out and found a few cool prints with a surfer/tropical on clearance at the local quilt shop and added in a couple I already had in my stash. Making the 'fabric' took a lot more time than I'd expected but in the end, I'm very pleased with the results.

I have to admit I still struggle with finding fun prints for boys but I think these work pretty well. I thought a blue and white hibiscus print (like one from Kaufman) would be cool in the mix but since I didn't have any and the store didn't have any I'll try that on another patchwork.  






I decided to line the shorts completely since there are so many seams of the patchwork. I got very frustrated when I tried to remember how to stitch the layers together at the hem so when turned right side out, the lining was where it was supposed to be.


----------



## PrincessKell

LisaZoe said:


> I sent a PM. Let me know if you still need the fabric or have already found it elsewhere.
> 
> So, Zoe was away most of yesterday and this morning on a sleepover with my sister and BIL. You'd think I'd use the time to relax or do something self-indulgent. Nope, I sewed most of the time.  It was fun, though, since I was working on something new. I'm definitely thinking a lot about warmer weather so I decided to do a surfer themed set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually had the shirt mostly worked out in my mind before this weekend but got stuck on what to do for the shorts. I was initially thinking about doing jean shorts with applique and then remembered some madras plaid patchwork shorts I saw at Gap (or another store) last year and decided to make my own patchwork 'fabric'. I lucked out and found a few cool prints with a surfer/tropical on clearance at the local quilt shop and added in a couple I already had in my stash. Making the 'fabric' took a lot more time than I'd expected but in the end, I'm very pleased with the results.
> 
> I have to admit I still struggle with finding fun prints for boys but I think these work pretty well. I thought a blue and white hibiscus print (like one from Kaufman) would be cool in the mix but since I didn't have any and the store didn't have any I'll try that on another patchwork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to line the shorts completely since there are so many seams of the patchwork. I got very frustrated when I tried to remember how to stitch the layers together at the hem so when turned right side out, the lining was where it was supposed to be.



Lisa! I love that. I love the Hang 8 on the back. hehehe tooo cute! The shorts look great. I think the fabric flows very nicely.


----------



## Tracie

I think I have a great complement for you. My 15yr old (who got up to get a drink and should be asleep for school tomorrow) walked by and looked over my shoulder and said cool shorts then he came back and said let me see the shirt, but he would like just the Mickey hand on the back.  So if you want to make him one he "would so wear that to WDW"   

I think the outfit is great too!

Tracie


----------



## bclydia

mom2prettyprincess said:


> That is a great suggestion...but what I am doing is using material from a few pairs of my boyfriends khaki pants that have holes in them. I have lots of usable material and the pants already have the "iron crease" , and I am trying to figure out if I can in incorporate that, or if it is a lost cause?  And should I take the pants apart to figure it out?



Oh! Okay, I get it now.
I would open up the pant leg and cut the easy fits out to make use of the crease down the front -remember to allow for a left and right leg so the crease is on the front of each.  I think that's a great way to make use of the old pants!!


----------



## sarahsews

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I really want to find out who the designer or name of this fabric is...I MUST have it....Is there anyone out there who can help me
> 
> I found it!!  It's Marcus Brothers, Two Young Street Bold Geometric by Prints Charming.  They have some at fabricparadise dot com but you may be able to find it cheaper elsewhere.  I love it too!


----------



## Stephres

sohappy said:


>



Stacy, that's awesome! How smart of you, I am sure I would have never have thought of doing that.



sohappy said:


> I LOVE that picture.  It is probably my favorite from the whole trip.  I thought about PMing you before posting to see if you would mind.  I am glad that you liked it.  I love looking back at pics of the boys that are funny or silly.  I just love being brought back to the moment and laughing by just looking at a picture.
> 
> In other random news, I got tickets to Disney on Ice today!  1st row rinkside!  Cooper is hoping that Stitch will touch him- not likely, but they should be great seats.



The thing that gets me is that she requested it! Good thing she's not shy, right?

Great news! The boys will have so much fun, I am sure! Are you going to make customs?



my*2*angels said:


> AWWWW, you are sooo sweet!  Thank you!  I posted before how embarrassed I am to say that her hair had not even been brushed that day!



Yeah, I know, I read that. It made me more jealous because it looks so beautiful natural with no fussing. Lucky girl!



LisaZoe said:


>



Cute! I have a hard time with boy stuff too.


----------



## minnie2

disneymommieof2 said:


> Here are the kids Disney on ice outfits:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a great time at the show the kids loved it!! I can post some pictures from the show, I didn't want to have a mile long post!
> 
> And here is Sophia's Dr. Suess inspired outfit:


Very cute!  Love the Disney on Ice stuff ad the DR Suess!



DisneyKings said:


> Here's the 2nd dress I've made (I made the bows too):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has lots of errors in it, but it's good enough & she loves it.  I definitely need to have my machine serviced & ruffler foot fixed before I can do anything else.  Maybe I just need a new machine!   I figured I needed to do a few outfits before I insisted I needed a new machine, but I would love to have one that embroiders Disney characters!


Adorable!  I love th simplicity of it.



sohappy said:


> You know you have a problem when. . .
> 
> you want to redo the boys bedroom with a Star Wars theme and can't find (affordable-meaning less than $100 each) bedding.  Instead of giving up on the idea, you make duvet covers yourself!  Here is the result:
> 
> I bought the sheets from potterybarn- with shipping and tax, they were almost $150 for both beds!  No way would I buy the whole set from them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a duvet cover, so it is not smooth or flat.  It is very lumpy and comfy!  I just need to finish up the button holes on the top.  I couldn't find my buttonhole foot during the move.


That is such a great idea!  Kyle would flip for that!!!!

sohappy- WE seriously have the most beautiful photogenic childern in thei group!  


karebear1 said:


> Hey all you American Girl mommy's out there....
> guess what I found on my way up north this weekend??  AN AMERICAN GIRL OUTLET STORE!! uh-huh!! I DID!!  And I thought about all of you as we passed it. So......... if we have fans of AG out there.... this is the place to be!


Was it the Osh Kosh one?  

I am so upset my mom made a comment  last summer at the AG store to Nikki being cute but it really got to her UGH Nikki was checking out all the dolls looking at the 'Just like Me' ones lovingly and my mom opened her big mouth and said ' Oh they all look like you!'  Nik got this puzzled look on her face and ever since then she stopped falling in love wit the dolls!  My mom feels bad and she knew the second she said it it affected Nik.  Considering she is the one who has bought her every one of her AG dolls I can forgive her for screwing up Nikki and AG dolls!  LOL  My mom need to have a talk with her again about it because just yesterday she made a comment about what 'Mema said'  UGH!  My mom actually feels so bad about it too.



LisaZoe said:


> I sent a PM. Let me know if you still need the fabric or have already found it elsewhere.
> 
> So, Zoe was away most of yesterday and this morning on a sleepover with my sister and BIL. You'd think I'd use the time to relax or do something self-indulgent. Nope, I sewed most of the time.  It was fun, though, since I was working on something new. I'm definitely thinking a lot about warmer weather so I decided to do a surfer themed set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually had the shirt mostly worked out in my mind before this weekend but got stuck on what to do for the shorts. I was initially thinking about doing jean shorts with applique and then remembered some madras plaid patchwork shorts I saw at Gap (or another store) last year and decided to make my own patchwork 'fabric'. I lucked out and found a few cool prints with a surfer/tropical on clearance at the local quilt shop and added in a couple I already had in my stash. Making the 'fabric' took a lot more time than I'd expected but in the end, I'm very pleased with the results.
> 
> I have to admit I still struggle with finding fun prints for boys but I think these work pretty well. I thought a blue and white hibiscus print (like one from Kaufman) would be cool in the mix but since I didn't have any and the store didn't have any I'll try that on another patchwork.
> [/IMG]
> 
> I decided to line the shorts completely since there are so many seams of the patchwork. I got very frustrated when I tried to remember how to stitch the layers together at the hem so when turned right side out, the lining was where it was supposed to be.


That is great!  It took me a second to get the Hang 8 but then I realized Mickey only has 8 fingers.  LOL


Off for my Rhuematologist appointment today.  So maybe I will ahve some answers soon!


----------



## snubie

sohappy said:


>


Stacy,
Very cool.  You are the best mom to make these for your boys.



LisaZoe said:


>


Amazing!  And I love the footprint batik fabric in the shorts - very cool.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

sohappy said:


> You know you have a problem when. . .
> 
> you want to redo the boys bedroom with a Star Wars theme and can't find (affordable-meaning less than $100 each) bedding.  Instead of giving up on the idea, you make duvet covers yourself!  Here is the result:
> 
> I bought the sheets from potterybarn- with shipping and tax, they were almost $150 for both beds!  No way would I buy the whole set from them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a duvet cover, so it is not smooth or flat.  It is very lumpy and comfy!  I just need to finish up the button holes on the top.  I couldn't find my buttonhole foot during the move.



How cool!  My mom bought me the pillow sham to use for fabric.  The duvet turned out soooo great!

I spent the weekend cleaning my house...I know...how exciting for me!!!  Aren't you all jealous?  I tried to get all my spring cleaning out of the way early...because I NEED to sew uninterupted for a few days!

But the most exciting thing....my BABY lost his very first tooth!






(sorry terrible cell phone picture!!)

It was a busy weekend for the tooth fairy at our house...Katie lost a molar Friday night and then Timmy lost his last night.  I have to tell you, it just made me cry when Timmy's came out...he's really not a baby anymore!!!!   They really are all growing up way to fast!


----------



## DisneyMom5

I'm not a fru-fru kind of person, so the rufflely things don't do much for me, but I am LOVING all of these patchwork skirts.  So adorable, versatile, and what a great use of leftover fabric!



LisaZoe said:


>



These are awesome!  The strike that right balance between creative and cool/manly!  LOL

Love the colors!

I'm still horribly sick, and looking at all these pics are as close to ambitious as I am getting today.


----------



## 2manyprincesses

2cutekidz said:


> If you bought the ebook after 2007, then the updates will automatically be in your library.  Carla has updated the Portrait peasant, Stripwork jumper, All the Rage Raglan, Easy Fit Pants, Festive Vest, Perfectly Preppy Skirt and Bowling Shirt.  They have smaller sizes, and she has reworked some of the patterns too.  I know in the raglan pattern she adjusted the fit and the sleeves.  Follow her blog and you'll know all of her updates.
> 
> http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/







How do you know if you have the new one or not?  I know with the ones that were most recently updates, there is a new picture on the front so it's easy to tell.  Are they all this way?  I already know I need to email someone about the portrait peasant.  For some reason, I guess I didn't log in when I bought it and it isn't in my library with the others. 

Also, a question for you all.  I made a round neck top in minnie dot for the body and black and white print for the neck and contrast hem.  Pretty easy and turns out great!  HOWEVER, it definitely "needs something"  you know?  I'mthinking maybe a pop of yellow somewhere?  But can't figure out what.  I'll post a pic.  (It will be my first one so I might not be back for a few hours!  )


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I don't have time to multi quote with the beautiful photos
but I had to comment

the red polka dot peasant dress is adorable- I sometimes forget that no ruffles with this pattern is equally adorable!!!! and she's so cute in it! 

Star Wars duvet- soooo cool- your boys will cherish those forever!!

LisaZoe- the mickey outfit is super cool. Um, I want a pair of shorts and a shirt too!! LOL! We plan to go back to the world next year in May...maybe I will be good enough to attempt making something for myself by then!

I love coming on here and seeing all the photos of everyone's creations!

I have a dress to post, but haven't downloaded it yet. I finished the Butterick 4054- however......
DH got up to "take care" of DD2 so I can sleep in. Well, as usual he fell asleep on the couch and she got into my sewing stuff. The dress was draped over my sewing machine and she....took my little snppy scissors (I call them snippy-doos) anyway, she made cuts along about 8" of the edge of the dress- so I will have to hem it a good inch and half, rather than the half inch I had planned. He felt really bad. mm-hmm.


----------



## 2manyprincesses

Ugh!!  A quick note to my computer: 

Sometimes I really just don't like you.

OK, done with that.  I had my first photo post almost all done and it dies, no warning, no beeps, just fade to blackness.  

Here are some of my middle 2 Anna and Elaina in their dresses made with Carla's stripwork bodice.  ETA: DMIL made the first one, can you see the perfectness of it?  Yup, she's that good. I made the second one and I have to say that ruffles hide a multitude of sins! (hope that doesn't offend anyone, I don't mean it to!)










Anna in her Ariel dress, and NO I will not make another one.  Too many brain cells lost figuring out this one!!  I used a Mcall's bodice and modified the bottom and sleeves to make it like Ariel's.  I made up the skirt and origionally was going to make it a 2 piece outfit, but when Anna lifted her arms,the bodice came up and showed......well, too much for me.   So then I had to figure out some things on it and it took me about 3 days to get it right.  Just no looking too close OK? 






Oh, and she DID NOT want me taking her picture this day.  Can you tell??

Lastly, I need your help!  I made the Round Neck Top in minnie dot, but it looks too plain I think.  Normally, I like simple and sweet, but I think the Disboutiquers have ruined me!! 
Do you think a pop of yellow somewhere would help?  I haven't put on the buttons yet, and I got red ones but could exchange them for yellow.  Do you like 1 large one or 2 little ones?  Also, I do have these yellow flowers I could make sort of a brooch (sp?) out of and put it on with ribbons hanging down?  Can you tell I'm stuck in indecisive mode and need help??

HELP!!  














Thanks everyone!!  

Fingers crossed I hope this works!! My first post with pics!


----------



## revrob

2manyprincesses said:


> Ugh!!  A quick note to my computer:
> 
> Sometimes I really just don't like you.
> 
> OK, done with that.  I had my first photo post almost all done and it dies, no warning, no beeps, just fade to blackness.
> 
> Here are some of my middle 2 Anna and Elaina in their dresses I made with Carla's stripwork bodice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna in her Ariel dress, and NO I will not make another one.  Too many brain cells lost figuring out this one!!  I used a Mcall's bodice and modified the bottom and sleeves to make it like Ariel's.  I made up the skirt and origionally was going to make it a 2 piece outfit, but when Anna lifted her arms,the bodice came up and showed......well, too much for me.   So then I had to figure out some things on it and it took me about 3 days to get it right.  Just no looking too close OK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and she DID NOT want me taking her picture this day.  Can you tell??
> 
> Lastly, I need your help!  I made the Round Neck Top in minnie dot, but it looks too plain I think.  Normally, I like simple and sweet, but I think the Disboutiquers have ruined me!!
> Do you think a pop of yellow somewhere would help?  I haven't put on the buttons yet, and I got red ones but could exchange them for yellow.  Do you like 1 large one or 2 little ones?  Also, I do have these yellow flowers I could make sort of a brooch (sp?) out of and put it on with ribbons hanging down?  Can you tell I'm stuck in indecisive mode and need help??
> 
> HELP!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!!
> 
> Fingers crossed I hope this works!! My first post with pics!



These are all very cute!  Great job!  As far as the round neck top - I think it's great as is.  BUT, if you think it needs something, I think daisies appliqued along the bottom right where the red polka dot and black pattern meet would be really cute1


----------



## karebear1

minnie2 said:


> Was it the Osh Kosh one?
> 
> I am so upset my mom made a comment  last summer at the AG store to Nikki being cute but it really got to her UGH Nikki was checking out all the dolls looking at the 'Just like Me' ones lovingly and my mom opened her big mouth and said ' Oh they all look like you!'  Nik got this puzzled look on her face and ever since then she stopped falling in love wit the dolls!  My mom feels bad and she knew the second she said it it affected Nik.  Considering she is the one who has bought her every one of her AG dolls I can forgive her for screwing up Nikki and AG dolls!  LOL  My mom need to have a talk with her again about it because just yesterday she made a comment about what 'Mema said'  UGH!  My mom actually feels so bad about it too.



YEP! that's the one. Have you been there before? Do you live in the area??

Teresa, heather, jhammers, Steph.... and anyone else that has AG girls.... this may call for a mini meet in WI. at the Hotel Karebear!!  Pink feather boas abound.... fanny packs- optional!


----------



## Haganfam5

sohappy said:


> .



AWESOME!  LOVE how it turned out! My son would go crazy for that and I never thought to make it!  He wants the set from pottery barn. Great idea and it turned out wonderful!

I have not been on the boards in a few days.  I was having a near death experience!     . Turned out to be tonsilitus (swollen infected tonsils)!!!!  I cannot describe the pain!!! Today is the first day in quite a few I am out of bed.  It is a viral infection (my husband just had a sore throat and that's how I got it) so there is no antibiotics and it has to take it's course but it was just killing me.  Like someone was holding a knife to my throat for 4 days and everytime I swallowed they would cut it. That is the closest way I can describe the pain.  Horrible to the point of tears on multiple occasions and I am not at all complainer. I have had large tonsils forever and every little virus or bacteria I catch goes right to them.  The ENT told me he would take them out but I am to chicken to go.  After pain like this though, I really think I should take up his offer!

On a positive note, after this is all done, I should have lost a few pounds since eating was not an option or consideration for a few days. I guess there is a silver lining at the end of every cloud  .

I got absolutly NOTHING done at all!! That has been killing me too.  I am usually a busy person and I can't get anyting accomplished being sick!!!  I do have to thank God that my husband just happened to get a couple of days off from work to help with the kids.  He and my mother are life savers and I couldn't have gotten through this without them!  

Oh, man! I lost my quotes!

UMMMM, Applique surfing mickey and shorts were great!

I also loved those bags and diaper bags!! They were just too beautiful!


Oh, I also had a question.  I am looking for the little baby boy jumper pattern that I think someone posted here recently.  It was a simple front and back with a couple of buttons. I would love to get a pattern like that. Joanns is having a sale again and if I feel up to it I might go tomorrow.  Let me know if anyone has any ideas. It is for a srping/summer baby boys baby shower. 

I have to try and get a nap now, extreme-  amongst other things!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## LisaZoe

Tracie said:


> I think I have a great complement for you. My 15yr old (who got up to get a drink and should be asleep for school tomorrow) walked by and looked over my shoulder and said cool shorts then he came back and said let me see the shirt, but he would like just the Mickey hand on the back.  So if you want to make him one he "would so wear that to WDW"
> 
> I think the outfit is great too!
> 
> Tracie



That is definitely a compliment! I gave up sewing for my nephews long before they were teens because I couldn't keep up with what is cool.  


Stephres said:


> Cute! I have a hard time with boy stuff too.



I don't know why it's so much harder but I think I feel limited in the actual garment styles. Other than jeans/shorts and tees/bowling shirts, I run out of ideas. With girls there are so many styles to choose from. Add to that the problem that so many of my favorite/stash fabrics just don't work for boys and I struggle deciding what to do. I have a feeling I may be doing variations of the patchwork for future sets as it will allow me to use a variety of prints... one thing I love to do for girls' sets.



PrincessKell said:


> Lisa! I love that. I love the Hang 8 on the back. hehehe tooo cute! The shorts look great. I think the fabric flows very nicely.





snubie said:


> Amazing!  And I love the footprint batik fabric in the shorts - very cool.





minnie2 said:


> That is great!  It took me a second to get the Hang 8 but then I realized Mickey only has 8 fingers.  LOL





DisneyMom5 said:


> These are awesome!  The strike that right balance between creative and cool/manly!  LOL



Thanks, ladies. I'm glad to know other moms think the shorts aren't girly. I'm glad too that my 'Hang 8' makes sense to others.  



2manyprincesses said:


> Anna in her Ariel dress, and NO I will not make another one.  Too many brain cells lost figuring out this one!!  I used a McCall's bodice and modified the bottom and sleeves to make it like Ariel's.  I made up the skirt and originally was going to make it a 2 piece outfit, but when Anna lifted her arms,the bodice came up and showed......well, too much for me.   So then I had to figure out some things on it and it took me about 3 days to get it right.  Just no looking too close OK?



I think you did a great job and I definitely see Ariel's princess dress coming through. Gotta love cooperative models, though.


----------



## livndisney

karebear1 said:


> YEP! that's the one. Have you been there before? Do you live in the area??
> 
> Teresa, heather, jhammers, Steph.... and anyone else that has AG girls.... this may call for a mini meet in WI. at the Hotel Karebear!!  Pink feather boas abound.... fanny packs- optional!



gee Karen, I feel unloved...............

When Jord grows up she wants to be an AG


----------



## jham

Lisa, LOVE the surfin' Mickey set!  Those shorts are cool.  



billwendy said:


> Play with it!!! I wanna know how it does!!
> 
> JHAM - would you recommend that machine? on overstock its around the same price as the Brother CE 5000 - which one is better?????



That is a tough question.  I am on my 3rd one!  The first one the timing went off and the second one, the bobbin case flew out and some little springy thing that holds it in busted off.  Now I am super careful if the bobbin even seems to be thinking about jamming.  That being said, I had to hunt down the same model and buy it again because I know the machine very well and I have tried the tension method gathering on 2 other machines and it didn't really work out well at all.  Honestly that is probably my favorite thing about it.  I also like the way it appliques.  It has a pretty good satin stitch.  I don't know much about the 5000 but I think the 7700 supposedly has 77 stitches.  I bought my latest one off overstock and I bought the extended warranty.   



karebear1 said:


> YEP! that's the one. Have you been there before? Do you live in the area??
> 
> Teresa, heather, jhammers, Steph.... and anyone else that has AG girls.... this may call for a mini meet in WI. at the Hotel Karebear!!  Pink feather boas abound.... fanny packs- optional!



    woo hoo!



Haganfam5 said:


> AWESOME!  LOVE how it turned out! My son would go crazy for that and I never thought to make it!  He wants the set from pottery barn. Great idea and it turned out wonderful!
> 
> I have not been on the boards in a few days.  I was having a near death experience!     . Turned out to be tonsilitus (swollen infected tonsils)!!!!  I cannot describe the pain!!! Today is the first day in quite a few I am out of bed.  It is a viral infection (my husband just had a sore throat and that's how I got it) so there is no antibiotics and it has to take it's course but it was just killing me.  Like someone was holding a knife to my throat for 4 days and everytime I swallowed they would cut it. That is the closest way I can describe the pain.  Horrible to the point of tears on multiple occasions and I am not at all complainer. I have had large tonsils forever and every little virus or bacteria I catch goes right to them.  The ENT told me he would take them out but I am to chicken to go.  After pain like this though, I really think I should take up his offer!
> 
> On a positive note, after this is all done, I should have lost a few pounds since eating was not an option or consideration for a few days. I guess there is a silver lining at the end of every cloud  .



Sorry about the  !  When I was in college I had tonsillitis and strep throat at the same time.  I don't know how I did it, but I managed to drive the 40 miles to my mommy's house where I climbed in bed and was well cared for.  I remember being soooo sick!  But I did get my tonsils out shortly after and it was not too bad at all.  The worst part was having to swallow my meds for the first couple of days.


----------



## livndisney

I am feeling sorry for myself. My baby turns 8 this week. And I am not loving it.  The time is going too fast!!!!! I want it to slow down! I swear she was just 5 last week. 

This week is usually pretty emotional for me. I don't usually post about these things, but I always say a silent "thank you" and prayer for those in China, for this wonderful gift they have given me.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

karebear1 said:


> YEP! that's the one. Have you been there before? Do you live in the area??




I use to live in Oshkosh and loved to shop that outlet. I live in Iowa now and miss Wisconsin sooooo much & can't wait to move back. 

You live in the Milwaukee area right?


----------



## Adi12982

*Toadstool* said:


> Congrats on your pregnancy! Maternity Center sounds alot better than a hospital to me. I had a horrible experience giving birth at a hospital.



This is my first, so I am a little nervous about having the baby at a maternity center, but they are very careful throughout your pregnancy and if there is ANYTHING wrong then you will be transferred to a hospital.  I am also very traumatized after my cousin had her baby in December. . . it was a hospital birth and it was scary and then the babies go to the nursery for 3-4 hours soon after being born.  Her baby cried the entire 3 hours she was there, no one picked her up or took her to be fed, nothing!!  It was three hours that changed my mind about hospital births.  PLUS I am over weight and I don't like the chances of being pushed to c-section JUST because of that.  Here's the article that got me thinking I should use a midwife: http://womeasure.wordpress.com/2006/11/16/avoiding-surgery-lowering-the-cesarean-rate-in-big-moms/

and here is the Miami Maternity center, both DH and I are very impressed with them so far.  Plus it doesn't hurt that the head midwife there has delivered over 11,000 babies: http://www.miamimaternitycenter.net/


----------



## Jennia

LisaZoe said:


> I sent a PM. Let me know if you still need the fabric or have already found it elsewhere.
> 
> So, Zoe was away most of yesterday and this morning on a sleepover with my sister and BIL. You'd think I'd use the time to relax or do something self-indulgent. Nope, I sewed most of the time.  It was fun, though, since I was working on something new. I'm definitely thinking a lot about warmer weather so I decided to do a surfer themed set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually had the shirt mostly worked out in my mind before this weekend but got stuck on what to do for the shorts. I was initially thinking about doing jean shorts with applique and then remembered some madras plaid patchwork shorts I saw at Gap (or another store) last year and decided to make my own patchwork 'fabric'. I lucked out and found a few cool prints with a surfer/tropical on clearance at the local quilt shop and added in a couple I already had in my stash. Making the 'fabric' took a lot more time than I'd expected but in the end, I'm very pleased with the results.
> 
> I have to admit I still struggle with finding fun prints for boys but I think these work pretty well. I thought a blue and white hibiscus print (like one from Kaufman) would be cool in the mix but since I didn't have any and the store didn't have any I'll try that on another patchwork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to line the shorts completely since there are so many seams of the patchwork. I got very frustrated when I tried to remember how to stitch the layers together at the hem so when turned right side out, the lining was where it was supposed to be.



As always, your work is completely amazing! I love the patchwork you made for the shorts, it really makes the outfit look very pulled together.


----------



## Jennia

2manyprincesses said:


> Ugh!!  A quick note to my computer:
> 
> Sometimes I really just don't like you.
> 
> OK, done with that.  I had my first photo post almost all done and it dies, no warning, no beeps, just fade to blackness.
> 
> Here are some of my middle 2 Anna and Elaina in their dresses made with Carla's stripwork bodice.  ETA: DMIL made the first one, can you see the perfectness of it?  Yup, she's that good. I made the second one and I have to say that ruffles hide a multitude of sins! (hope that doesn't offend anyone, I don't mean it to!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna in her Ariel dress, and NO I will not make another one.  Too many brain cells lost figuring out this one!!  I used a Mcall's bodice and modified the bottom and sleeves to make it like Ariel's.  I made up the skirt and origionally was going to make it a 2 piece outfit, but when Anna lifted her arms,the bodice came up and showed......well, too much for me.   So then I had to figure out some things on it and it took me about 3 days to get it right.  Just no looking too close OK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and she DID NOT want me taking her picture this day.  Can you tell??
> 
> Lastly, I need your help!  I made the Round Neck Top in minnie dot, but it looks too plain I think.  Normally, I like simple and sweet, but I think the Disboutiquers have ruined me!!
> Do you think a pop of yellow somewhere would help?  I haven't put on the buttons yet, and I got red ones but could exchange them for yellow.  Do you like 1 large one or 2 little ones?  Also, I do have these yellow flowers I could make sort of a brooch (sp?) out of and put it on with ribbons hanging down?  Can you tell I'm stuck in indecisive mode and need help??
> 
> HELP!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!!
> 
> Fingers crossed I hope this works!! My first post with pics!




I think yours is just as cute, and I LOVE the fabrics you chose! I'm also quite impressed with your Ariel dress!   You could always just place the yellow flower up on the neckline and see if you think it improves it or not, but I do agree that it does look like it might need a little pop of color somewhere (although that might be solved by adding the buttons at the shoulders). What pants is she going to wear with it? Try placing it with the pants, too, that might also make a difference in deciding if it needs something or not.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

No model  but I did finish Katie's shirt for the multi cultural fair....this will also be one of her Epcot outfits...so two birds with one stone!  Gotta love it!






Now...for Patrick's Kimono.


----------



## DisneyMom5

Adi12982 said:


> This is my first, so I am a little nervous about having the baby at a maternity center, but they are very careful throughout your pregnancy and if there is ANYTHING wrong then you will be transferred to a hospital.  I am also very traumatized after my cousin had her baby in December. . . it was a hospital birth and it was scary and then the babies go to the nursery for 3-4 hours soon after being born.  Her baby cried the entire 3 hours she was there, no one picked her up or took her to be fed, nothing!!  It was three hours that changed my mind about hospital births.  PLUS I am over weight and I don't like the chances of being pushed to c-section JUST because of that.  Here's the article that got me thinking I should use a midwife: http://womeasure.wordpress.com/2006/11/16/avoiding-surgery-lowering-the-cesarean-rate-in-big-moms/
> 
> and here is the Miami Maternity center, both DH and I are very impressed with them so far.  Plus it doesn't hurt that the head midwife there has delivered over 11,000 babies: http://www.miamimaternitycenter.net/



We live in a small town, so we only have a hospital, BUT up until recently midwives delivered all the babies.  (They delivered my last four.)
I was very vocal about all my requests, and the hospital was very respectful of me.  
But the midwives went further and advocated for me to get everything I wanted.  (only nursing, no pacifiers, no drugs, no taking the baby away, etc., etc.)
Hospital vs. birth center can help, but the actual provider (doctor, nurse, midwife) makes ALL the difference!  
And, I'm a VBA2Cx5 (5 vag birth after 2 c-sections), so traditional providers hate to see me coming, but the mid-wives were willing to work with me.

Sounds like you found a great place!  
Self education + good providers is totally the key to a healthy, happy delivery.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

I am sorry I don't have time to multi-quote everyone, but I love everything that I have seen the last few pages.

I have to admit that I haven't touched my machine since Christmas until last week.  I decided to start sewing for my kiddos for our disney trip in August.  So far, I have only finished a Minnie Mouse outfit for dd to wear to Chef Mickey.  I have a piglet applique all cut out (for Crystal Palace), and was going to applique it on a t-shirt but now think I will applique it on something else..maybe Carla's Portrait Peasant top.  Well, that applique is sitting on the side for now..I think I will work on ds's shirt for Chef Mickey next. 

Anyway, dd and I look through some cliparts of minnie mouse on Disneyclips.com, and she picked out the minnie that she wanted, and this is what I made with it...











Close-up of the applique - not perfect!  This is the second applique that I piece together...before that, I only did mickey mouse head, or circle and square or rectangular!   Again, thanks to Heather for the wonderful tutorial!!!





I will be back to catch up, and hopefully with more things to share!


----------



## 2manyprincesses

Adi12982 said:


> This is my first, so I am a little nervous about having the baby at a maternity center, but they are very careful throughout your pregnancy and if there is ANYTHING wrong then you will be transferred to a hospital.  I am also very traumatized after my cousin had her baby in December. . . it was a hospital birth and it was scary and then the babies go to the nursery for 3-4 hours soon after being born.  Her baby cried the entire 3 hours she was there, no one picked her up or took her to be fed, nothing!!  It was three hours that changed my mind about hospital births.  PLUS I am over weight and I don't like the chances of being pushed to c-section JUST because of that.  Here's the article that got me thinking I should use a midwife: http://womeasure.wordpress.com/2006/11/16/avoiding-surgery-lowering-the-cesarean-rate-in-big-moms/
> 
> and here is the Miami Maternity center, both DH and I are very impressed with them so far.  Plus it doesn't hurt that the head midwife there has delivered over 11,000 babies: http://www.miamimaternitycenter.net/



I have had all of my children using midwives and wouldn't trade it for anything!  Mine says that they treat giving birth as a part of life NOT a medical condition.  I love that attitude!

However, I am also very afraid of all medical "stuff".  So I asked my midwives to deliver me at the hospital.  I was able to get an epidural for two of them and the nurses at ours are top notch!  I think having that peace of mind (for me) helped it all go better.

That being said, I have many, many friends that deliver at birthing centers and have NEVER heard of a bad experience.  And if they offer a water birth option, look into it!  I labored in my MIL's soaker tub and didn't feel a thing!  (really)  It started to get a little uncomfortable and I told DH, maybe we should go to the hosp. to see where we are.  We got there and I was 10cm and ready to go!

Good luck to you!!


----------



## princessmom29

Hi all. I have been AWOL quite awhile around here b/c life just got in the way (My sister is planning a wedding and having some medical problems at the same time), but I think life is finally settling down and I can get back to sewing. I am considering upgrading to an electronic machine. I am considering the two that walmart has- Brother CE5000 PRW and Brother CS6000i. Does anyone have either of these, and how happy are you with it. Do they both allow you to adjust the stitch with and length digitally? I have seen in reviews that the CE5000 PRW has the guide for seam allowance behind the presser foot rather than in front. Does that make things difficult? I am just trying to decide if the additial cost for the CS6000i is worth it. Any imput would be appreciated. TIA


----------



## thewesterberg

I've been a lurker around here for the last couple of weeks, checking out all the amazing things and you all inspired me!

We have a son, so no dresses for him.  We're heading to WDW with friends in August and I finally had an excuse to make a dress as we'll have a little girl traveling with us!

I'm a quilter, but here's my first attempt at sewing a dress (no pattern, just a hodge podge of internet tutorials and measuring the width of a dress at Target using my DH's swiss army knife!).  I'm happy how it turned out and can't wait to give it do our friend's daughter!


----------



## snubie

EnchantedPrincess said:


> [/IMG]


That is beautiful!  I love how it looks so "Minnie-ish" without being the red with white dots.


----------



## ncmomof2

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Close-up of the applique - not perfect!  This is the second applique that I piece together...before that, I only did mickey mouse head, or circle and square or rectangular!   Again, thanks to Heather for the wonderful tutorial!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be back to catch up, and hopefully with more things to share!




Very cute!  I love your reds!


----------



## minnie2

The Moonk's Mom said:


> How cool!  My mom bought me the pillow sham to use for fabric.  The duvet turned out soooo great!
> 
> I spent the weekend cleaning my house...I know...how exciting for me!!!  Aren't you all jealous?  I tried to get all my spring cleaning out of the way early...because I NEED to sew uninterupted for a few days!
> 
> But the most exciting thing....my BABY lost his very first tooth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry terrible cell phone picture!!)
> 
> It was a busy weekend for the tooth fairy at our house...Katie lost a molar Friday night and then Timmy lost his last night.  I have to tell you, it just made me cry when Timmy's came out...he's really not a baby anymore!!!!   They really are all growing up way to fast!


Yay on the tooth!  Kyle actually got his 1st loose tooth this weekend he is so excited!  Me not so much....



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I don't have time to multi quote with the beautiful photos
> but I had to comment
> 
> the red polka dot peasant dress is adorable- I sometimes forget that no ruffles with this pattern is equally adorable!!!! and she's so cute in it!
> 
> Star Wars duvet- soooo cool- your boys will cherish those forever!!
> 
> LisaZoe- the mickey outfit is super cool. Um, I want a pair of shorts and a shirt too!! LOL! We plan to go back to the world next year in May...maybe I will be good enough to attempt making something for myself by then!
> 
> I love coming on here and seeing all the photos of everyone's creations!
> 
> I have a dress to post, but haven't downloaded it yet. I finished the Butterick 4054- however......
> DH got up to "take care" of DD2 so I can sleep in. Well, as usual he fell asleep on the couch and she got into my sewing stuff. The dress was draped over my sewing machine and she....took my little snppy scissors (I call them snippy-doos) anyway, she made cuts along about 8" of the edge of the dress- so I will have to hem it a good inch and half, rather than the half inch I had planned. He felt really bad. mm-hmm.


 


2manyprincesses said:


> Ugh!!  A quick note to my computer:
> 
> Sometimes I really just don't like you.
> 
> OK, done with that.  I had my first photo post almost all done and it dies, no warning, no beeps, just fade to blackness.
> 
> Here are some of my middle 2 Anna and Elaina in their dresses made with Carla's stripwork bodice.  ETA: DMIL made the first one, can you see the perfectness of it?  Yup, she's that good. I made the second one and I have to say that ruffles hide a multitude of sins! (hope that doesn't offend anyone, I don't mean it to!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna in her Ariel dress, and NO I will not make another one.  Too many brain cells lost figuring out this one!!  I used a Mcall's bodice and modified the bottom and sleeves to make it like Ariel's.  I made up the skirt and origionally was going to make it a 2 piece outfit, but when Anna lifted her arms,the bodice came up and showed......well, too much for me.   So then I had to figure out some things on it and it took me about 3 days to get it right.  Just no looking too close OK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and she DID NOT want me taking her picture this day.  Can you tell??
> 
> Lastly, I need your help!  I made the Round Neck Top in minnie dot, but it looks too plain I think.  Normally, I like simple and sweet, but I think the Disboutiquers have ruined me!!
> Do you think a pop of yellow somewhere would help?  I haven't put on the buttons yet, and I got red ones but could exchange them for yellow.  Do you like 1 large one or 2 little ones?  Also, I do have these yellow flowers I could make sort of a brooch (sp?) out of and put it on with ribbons hanging down?  Can you tell I'm stuck in indecisive mode and need help??
> 
> HELP!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!!
> 
> Fingers crossed I hope this works!! My first post with pics!


I think they are all great ut f you realy want a pop of color what about just yellow buttons?  




karebear1 said:


> YEP! that's the one. Have you been there before? Do you live in the area??
> 
> Teresa, heather, jhammers, Steph.... and anyone else that has AG girls.... this may call for a mini meet in WI. at the Hotel Karebear!!  Pink feather boas abound.... fanny packs- optional!


I'm in nprthern IL but people call it lower WI  I am about a 1/2 hour from the WI I boarder.  I think about 1.5 from Osh Kosh.  I am not positive because I have only lived her a few yrs.



livndisney said:


> I am feeling sorry for myself. My baby turns 8 this week. And I am not loving it.  The time is going too fast!!!!! I want it to slow down! I swear she was just 5 last week.
> 
> This week is usually pretty emotional for me. I don't usually post about these things, but I always say a silent "thank you" and prayer for those in China, for this wonderful gift they have given me.


Ok now I am going to cry!  
 I do feel for you with Morgan truning 8.  I look at Nikki who is 9 and think OMG didn't we just bring her home from the hospital.  It feels like it was yesterday.
 I've tried to tell them to knock it off but as a typical kid they just aren't listening 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> No model  but I did finish Katie's shirt for the multi cultural fair....this will also be one of her Epcot outfits...so two birds with one stone!  Gotta love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now...for Patrick's Kimono.


Very cute!  


EnchantedPrincess said:


> I am sorry I don't have time to multi-quote everyone, but I love everything that I have seen the last few pages.
> 
> I have to admit that I haven't touched my machine since Christmas until last week.  I decided to start sewing for my kiddos for our disney trip in August.  So far, I have only finished a Minnie Mouse outfit for dd to wear to Chef Mickey.  I have a piglet applique all cut out (for Crystal Palace), and was going to applique it on a t-shirt but now think I will applique it on something else..maybe Carla's Portrait Peasant top.  Well, that applique is sitting on the side for now..I think I will work on ds's shirt for Chef Mickey next.
> 
> Anyway, dd and I look through some cliparts of minnie mouse on Disneyclips.com, and she picked out the minnie that she wanted, and this is what I made with it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the applique - not perfect!  This is the second applique that I piece together...before that, I only did mickey mouse head, or circle and square or rectangular!   Again, thanks to Heather for the wonderful tutorial!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be back to catch up, and hopefully with more things to share!


Oh I LOVE IT!


----------



## PrincessKell

The Moonk's Mom said:


> How cool!  My mom bought me the pillow sham to use for fabric.  The duvet turned out soooo great!
> 
> I spent the weekend cleaning my house...I know...how exciting for me!!!  Aren't you all jealous?  I tried to get all my spring cleaning out of the way early...because I NEED to sew uninterupted for a few days!
> 
> But the most exciting thing....my BABY lost his very first tooth!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry terrible cell phone picture!!)
> 
> It was a busy weekend for the tooth fairy at our house...Katie lost a molar Friday night and then Timmy lost his last night.  I have to tell you, it just made me cry when Timmy's came out...he's really not a baby anymore!!!!   They really are all growing up way to fast!



YAY!! How cute!  Georgia's tooth believe it or not, is STILL hanging there. She won't let me pull it.  He looks sooo cute!


----------



## tinashaver

question... those of you who sale your clothes do you take business cards to WDW for if/when people ask about kids outfits?


----------



## kjbrown

LisaZoe said:


> So, I'm trying something a little new - applique on towels... or parts of towels cut to become pants later. It's going pretty well although I had to use a different kind of stabilizer (the kind that dissolves in water). I have to pin it in place which is a definite safety issue for me. LOL I have a question for those who've appliqued and/or embroidered on towels. How do you get all the stabilizer off without washing the garment? In the photos above, the stabilizer is still over Mickey but I've pulled off as much as possible from the areas. However, I can still see smalls pieces that I can't grab.



So, I think you already got some responses, but what I do is get another towel really wet with warm and press it on the appliqued towel.  That dissolves the stabilizer.  Sometimes it may take a couple of tries to get off any residue.  Just make sure you always grab your dissolvable when you applique.  Not that I ever accidentally grabbed the regular kind and ruined a perfectly good appliqued towel.   



jessica52877 said:


> Linnette! or of course Cricut Queen Karen (but I doubt you have the answer for me on this!
> 
> Any advice on cutting fabric with the cricut! I tried last night and wasn't too successful. The fabric moves on the heat n bond. I actually tried reversing the image and putting fabric down on the  mat but that wasn't much better.
> 
> I went with the slowest speed, most pressure and blade of 4 but I don't think I needed the 2nd two at what they were. I read that on the boards.
> 
> Thanks!



I finally had success just last night!!  I pre-washed cotton fabric.  Used heat and bond.  Made sure I used their directions for applying it (usually I make up my own     ).  I cut the fabric after applying the heat and bond, so the fabric did NOT extend over the heat and bond.  I used a BRAND NEW mat, i.e. really sticky.  I turned the speed to the lowest speed and the pressure to the highest pressure.  I left the paper backing on the fabric, although I saw someone recommended that you don't.  I cut out some simple letters about 3 1/2" tall.  I did notice that the fabric had not fused as well to the heat and bond around the edges, so had better success when I started the cut more towards the center of the fabric.  I'll post a pic as soon as I'm done with the project!  Good luck!


----------



## kstgelais4

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I got it about 6 months ago @ JoAnns, it was in the clearance area , I bought all they had I think around 3 yards.  I had been looking for it also, and you would have thought I won the lottery when I found it, My boyfriend was so embarassed.


3 Yards!! Surely you don't need all that   



LisaZoe said:


> I sent a PM. Let me know if you still need the fabric or have already found it elsewhere.
> 
> So, Zoe was away most of yesterday and this morning on a sleepover with my sister and BIL. You'd think I'd use the time to relax or do something self-indulgent. Nope, I sewed most of the time.  It was fun, though, since I was working on something new. I'm definitely thinking a lot about warmer weather so I decided to do a surfer themed set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually had the shirt mostly worked out in my mind before this weekend but got stuck on what to do for the shorts. I was initially thinking about doing jean shorts with applique and then remembered some madras plaid patchwork shorts I saw at Gap (or another store) last year and decided to make my own patchwork 'fabric'. I lucked out and found a few cool prints with a surfer/tropical on clearance at the local quilt shop and added in a couple I already had in my stash. Making the 'fabric' took a lot more time than I'd expected but in the end, I'm very pleased with the results.
> 
> I have to admit I still struggle with finding fun prints for boys but I think these work pretty well. I thought a blue and white hibiscus print (like one from Kaufman) would be cool in the mix but since I didn't have any and the store didn't have any I'll try that on another patchwork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to line the shorts completely since there are so many seams of the patchwork. I got very frustrated when I tried to remember how to stitch the layers together at the hem so when turned right side out, the lining was where it was supposed to be.


Absolutely fabulous as always! Can you give us a little tute on how you did the shorts?


----------



## danicaw

Haganfam5 said:


> AWESOME!  LOVE how it turned out! My son would go crazy for that and I never thought to make it!  He wants the set from pottery barn. Great idea and it turned out wonderful!
> 
> I have not been on the boards in a few days.  I was having a near death experience!     . Turned out to be tonsilitus (swollen infected tonsils)!!!!  I cannot describe the pain!!! Today is the first day in quite a few I am out of bed.  It is a viral infection (my husband just had a sore throat and that's how I got it) so there is no antibiotics and it has to take it's course but it was just killing me.  Like someone was holding a knife to my throat for 4 days and everytime I swallowed they would cut it. That is the closest way I can describe the pain.  Horrible to the point of tears on multiple occasions and I am not at all complainer. I have had large tonsils forever and every little virus or bacteria I catch goes right to them.  The ENT told me he would take them out but I am to chicken to go.  After pain like this though, I really think I should take up his offer!
> 
> On a positive note, after this is all done, I should have lost a few pounds since eating was not an option or consideration for a few days. I guess there is a silver lining at the end of every cloud  .



Ugh! Sounds painful. I feel for you.
I had strep a few months back and then tonsillitis about a month later. Not Fun! Hang in there and get all the way better 




EnchantedPrincess said:


> I am sorry I don't have time to multi-quote everyone, but I love everything that I have seen the last few pages.
> 
> I have to admit that I haven't touched my machine since Christmas until last week.  I decided to start sewing for my kiddos for our disney trip in August.  So far, I have only finished a Minnie Mouse outfit for dd to wear to Chef Mickey.  I have a piglet applique all cut out (for Crystal Palace), and was going to applique it on a t-shirt but now think I will applique it on something else..maybe Carla's Portrait Peasant top.  Well, that applique is sitting on the side for now..I think I will work on ds's shirt for Chef Mickey next.
> 
> Anyway, dd and I look through some cliparts of minnie mouse on Disneyclips.com, and she picked out the minnie that she wanted, and this is what I made with it...



Beautiful! Love it 

2ManyPrincesses: I love all the dresses! Great job by both you and MIL.
The round neck turned out great. The yellow flower is cute.


----------



## froggy33

This is really not related to sewing at all, but I know how brilliant all of you are and I know that you won't hold anything back when answering my question.. 
My sister-in-laws husband (aka my BIL) just passed away.  He was only 36.  They have two sons 8 and 2.  It's obviously been a great loss for us all.

My DH, baby girl, and I are planning a trip to Disney next December with the grandparents and I have decided that no matter what we are getting my SIL and nephews there.  Long story short, my youngest nephew will turn 3 about 3-4 weeks before we go.  How strict are they on the under 3 age limit?  He's pretty small for his age and we would buy the ticket before he turned three rolleyes1 )  Just wondering...I don't want to cheat anyone of anything, but they won't be able to afford it and so we plan on making it happen.

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## danicaw

LisaZoe - WOW! Love the surfin' Mickey set. Hang 8, cracks me up  
And I really like the applique on the terry cloth. Can't wait to see how it come out. 
Great stuff. 


So, I haven't had any time to sew since I went to sew expo. 
I have to make 2 chef's hats before Thursday, but hubby and I spontaneously started spring cleaning our bedroom yesterday. We finally bought storage furniture for our bedroom! We have a good size walk in closet and have never had a set of drawers or a dresser for our room. And after almost 12 years of marriage we finally have drawers for our bedroom  
But it has turned into a BIG project and a massive amount of laundry... who knew we had so many clothes  
So, the rest of the house didn't get the attention it needed yesterday and the fabric for the hats are still sitting and waiting for me to work on it. But really I only need a few hours...right?


----------



## Jennia

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I am sorry I don't have time to multi-quote everyone, but I love everything that I have seen the last few pages.
> 
> I have to admit that I haven't touched my machine since Christmas until last week.  I decided to start sewing for my kiddos for our disney trip in August.  So far, I have only finished a Minnie Mouse outfit for dd to wear to Chef Mickey.  I have a piglet applique all cut out (for Crystal Palace), and was going to applique it on a t-shirt but now think I will applique it on something else..maybe Carla's Portrait Peasant top.  Well, that applique is sitting on the side for now..I think I will work on ds's shirt for Chef Mickey next.
> 
> Anyway, dd and I look through some cliparts of minnie mouse on Disneyclips.com, and she picked out the minnie that she wanted, and this is what I made with it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the applique - not perfect!  This is the second applique that I piece together...before that, I only did mickey mouse head, or circle and square or rectangular!   Again, thanks to Heather for the wonderful tutorial!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be back to catch up, and hopefully with more things to share!



This is ADORABLE! I really love this, it looks a bit different than the "usual" Minnie outfit, if that makes any sense? I realize I can be clear as mud when trying to explain what I mean. ^-^

I just finished the bodice part of my apron dress for dd, hopefully I'll have it done by Thursday so I can show a friend who's coming over. I do sew everything by hand, so it's taking a bit longer, but I'm clipping all of the raw edges with pinking shears and then sewing them under. *phew*


----------



## PrincessKell

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I am sorry I don't have time to multi-quote everyone, but I love everything that I have seen the last few pages.
> 
> I have to admit that I haven't touched my machine since Christmas until last week.  I decided to start sewing for my kiddos for our disney trip in August.  So far, I have only finished a Minnie Mouse outfit for dd to wear to Chef Mickey.  I have a piglet applique all cut out (for Crystal Palace), and was going to applique it on a t-shirt but now think I will applique it on something else..maybe Carla's Portrait Peasant top.  Well, that applique is sitting on the side for now..I think I will work on ds's shirt for Chef Mickey next.
> 
> Anyway, dd and I look through some cliparts of minnie mouse on Disneyclips.com, and she picked out the minnie that she wanted, and this is what I made with it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the applique - not perfect!  This is the second applique that I piece together...before that, I only did mickey mouse head, or circle and square or rectangular!   Again, thanks to Heather for the wonderful tutorial!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be back to catch up, and hopefully with more things to share!



I SO SO SO SO love that! She sure did pick out a super cute Minnie!  I will one day be brave enough to actually do an applique. Yours is fabulous!


----------



## froggy33

Jennia said:


> This is ADORABLE! I really love this, it looks a bit different than the "usual" Minnie outfit, if that makes any sense? I realize I can be clear as mud when trying to explain what I mean. ^-^
> 
> I just finished the bodice part of my apron dress for dd, hopefully I'll have it done by Thursday so I can show a friend who's coming over. I do sew everything by hand, so it's taking a bit longer, but I'm clipping all of the raw edges with pinking shears and then sewing them under. *phew*



I just noticed that you dd was 15.5 months her first trip to Disney.  Next December we will be taking our little girl who will be 17 months at the time.  If you don't mind me asking how was your trip?  How did Violet do?  Any tips/suggestions?  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## PrincessKell

Jennia said:


> This is ADORABLE! I really love this, it looks a bit different than the "usual" Minnie outfit, if that makes any sense? I realize I can be clear as mud when trying to explain what I mean. ^-^
> 
> I just finished the bodice part of my apron dress for dd, hopefully I'll have it done by Thursday so I can show a friend who's coming over. I do sew everything by hand, so it's taking a bit longer, but I'm clipping all of the raw edges with pinking shears and then sewing them under. *phew*



I am pretty sure here on this board we all know what you mean. hehe  I had the same though exactly!


----------



## teresajoy

*I think it's time for a new Big Give, don't you??*


----------



## teresajoy

*OK!!!

Here we go!*........................

This is the Wishmom09 Give for Caleb

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=67583&threadid=589735&page=1#4098945



Here is their Trip Report:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=30337247#post30337247

THANKS EVERYONE!!!​


----------



## karebear1

livndisney said:


> gee Karen, I feel unloved...............
> 
> When Jord grows up she wants to be an AG




And I feel like a dork! How could I forget about you?  I truly hang my head in deep, dark, SHAME.    Of course, Jord would be given the Royal suite.... as for the others, they'd have to fight it out amongst themselves!!



livndisney said:


> I am feeling sorry for myself. My baby turns 8 this week. And I am not loving it.  The time is going too fast!!!!! I want it to slow down! I swear she was just 5 last week.
> 
> This week is usually pretty emotional for me. I don't usually post about these things, but I always say a silent "thank you" and prayer for those in China, for this wonderful gift they have given me.




    Isn't it nice to be able to give those thanks?




mom2prettyprincess said:


> I use to live in Oshkosh and loved to shop that outlet. I live in Iowa now and miss Wisconsin sooooo much & can't wait to move back.
> 
> You live in the Milwaukee area right?



Yep- in the Milwaukee area.



thewesterberg said:


> I've been a lurker around here for the last couple of weeks, checking out all the amazing things and you all inspired me!
> 
> We have a son, so no dresses for him.  We're heading to WDW with friends in August and I finally had an excuse to make a dress as we'll have a little girl traveling with us!
> 
> I'm a quilter, but here's my first attempt at sewing a dress (no pattern, just a hodge podge of internet tutorials and measuring the width of a dress at Target using my DH's swiss army knife!).  I'm happy how it turned out and can't wait to give it do our friend's daughter!




great job!  She'll love it.

*Jessica.....* have you tried searching you tube for how to videos of cutting fabric on the cricut? 

OH!! And guess what I bought last week and stayed up until 3 AM playing with last night???  THAT'S RIGHT! SCAL!!! I think I'm gonna love this program.

Enchanted Princess.... That Minnie dress is so adorable- and I love that it is done in the traditional colors- SO CUTE!


----------



## karebear1

*Teresa....* how's you princess feeling 
today??


----------



## 2manyprincesses

revrob said:


> These are all very cute!  Great job!  As far as the round neck top - I think it's great as is.  BUT, if you think it needs something, I think daisies appliqued along the bottom right where the red polka dot and black pattern meet would be really cute1





LisaZoe said:


> I think you did a great job and I definitely see Ariel's princess dress coming through. Gotta love cooperative models, though.





Jennia said:


> I think yours is just as cute, and I LOVE the fabrics you chose! I'm also quite impressed with your Ariel dress!   You could always just place the yellow flower up on the neckline and see if you think it improves it or not, but I do agree that it does look like it might need a little pop of color somewhere (although that might be solved by adding the buttons at the shoulders). What pants is she going to wear with it? Try placing it with the pants, too, that might also make a difference in deciding if it needs something or not.





minnie2 said:


> I think they are all great ut f you realy want a pop of color what about just yellow buttons?





danicaw said:


> 2ManyPrincesses: I love all the dresses! Great job by both you and MIL.
> The round neck turned out great. The yellow flower is cute.



Thanks so much everyone!!  I think I will just set it aside for now until my mojo starts running again.  Anyone else do that?  If something is getting too frustrating or not coming out right, I just leave it be for a few hours/days and it seems to come together better later. 

Now for the big question!!  I want to make all the girls something in minnie dot, but should I make them all matching round necks or coordinating different things?  (ie: one peasant, one round neck, one a line, one tiered twirl all in minnie dot?)  It would be for Chef Mickey's in May.


----------



## sahm1000

LisaZoe said:


> I sent a PM. Let me know if you still need the fabric or have already found it elsewhere.
> 
> So, Zoe was away most of yesterday and this morning on a sleepover with my sister and BIL. You'd think I'd use the time to relax or do something self-indulgent. Nope, I sewed most of the time.  It was fun, though, since I was working on something new. I'm definitely thinking a lot about warmer weather so I decided to do a surfer themed set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually had the shirt mostly worked out in my mind before this weekend but got stuck on what to do for the shorts. I was initially thinking about doing jean shorts with applique and then remembered some madras plaid patchwork shorts I saw at Gap (or another store) last year and decided to make my own patchwork 'fabric'. I lucked out and found a few cool prints with a surfer/tropical on clearance at the local quilt shop and added in a couple I already had in my stash. Making the 'fabric' took a lot more time than I'd expected but in the end, I'm very pleased with the results.
> 
> I have to admit I still struggle with finding fun prints for boys but I think these work pretty well. I thought a blue and white hibiscus print (like one from Kaufman) would be cool in the mix but since I didn't have any and the store didn't have any I'll try that on another patchwork.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to line the shorts completely since there are so many seams of the patchwork. I got very frustrated when I tried to remember how to stitch the layers together at the hem so when turned right side out, the lining was where it was supposed to be.




Great work as always Lisa.  Love the fabric you used for water, it's perfect.  I think it's perfect for a boy!



2manyprincesses said:


> Ugh!!  A quick note to my computer:
> 
> Sometimes I really just don't like you.
> 
> OK, done with that.  I had my first photo post almost all done and it dies, no warning, no beeps, just fade to blackness.
> 
> Here are some of my middle 2 Anna and Elaina in their dresses made with Carla's stripwork bodice.  ETA: DMIL made the first one, can you see the perfectness of it?  Yup, she's that good. I made the second one and I have to say that ruffles hide a multitude of sins! (hope that doesn't offend anyone, I don't mean it to!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna in her Ariel dress, and NO I will not make another one.  Too many brain cells lost figuring out this one!!  I used a Mcall's bodice and modified the bottom and sleeves to make it like Ariel's.  I made up the skirt and origionally was going to make it a 2 piece outfit, but when Anna lifted her arms,the bodice came up and showed......well, too much for me.   So then I had to figure out some things on it and it took me about 3 days to get it right.  Just no looking too close OK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and she DID NOT want me taking her picture this day.  Can you tell??
> 
> Lastly, I need your help!  I made the Round Neck Top in minnie dot, but it looks too plain I think.  Normally, I like simple and sweet, but I think the Disboutiquers have ruined me!!
> Do you think a pop of yellow somewhere would help?  I haven't put on the buttons yet, and I got red ones but could exchange them for yellow.  Do you like 1 large one or 2 little ones?  Also, I do have these yellow flowers I could make sort of a brooch (sp?) out of and put it on with ribbons hanging down?  Can you tell I'm stuck in indecisive mode and need help??
> 
> HELP!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!!
> 
> Fingers crossed I hope this works!! My first post with pics!




cute outfits!  Your dress looks perfect, I can't see any of your "sins"!  I think the little yellow flower would look adorable on the top!



Haganfam5 said:


> AWESOME!  LOVE how it turned out! My son would go crazy for that and I never thought to make it!  He wants the set from pottery barn. Great idea and it turned out wonderful!
> 
> I have not been on the boards in a few days.  I was having a near death experience!   . Turned out to be tonsilitus (swollen infected tonsils)!!!!  I cannot describe the pain!!! Today is the first day in quite a few I am out of bed.  It is a viral infection (my husband just had a sore throat and that's how I got it) so there is no antibiotics and it has to take it's course but it was just killing me.  Like someone was holding a knife to my throat for 4 days and everytime I swallowed they would cut it. That is the closest way I can describe the pain.  Horrible to the point of tears on multiple occasions and I am not at all complainer. I have had large tonsils forever and every little virus or bacteria I catch goes right to them.  The ENT told me he would take them out but I am to chicken to go.  After pain like this though, I really think I should take up his offer!
> 
> On a positive note, after this is all done, I should have lost a few pounds since eating was not an option or consideration for a few days. I guess there is a silver lining at the end of every cloud  .
> 
> I got absolutly NOTHING done at all!! That has been killing me too.  I am usually a busy person and I can't get anyting accomplished being sick!!!  I do have to thank God that my husband just happened to get a couple of days off from work to help with the kids.  He and my mother are life savers and I couldn't have gotten through this without them!
> 
> Oh, man! I lost my quotes!
> 
> UMMMM, Applique surfing mickey and shorts were great!
> 
> I also loved those bags and diaper bags!! They were just too beautiful!
> 
> 
> Oh, I also had a question.  I am looking for the little baby boy jumper pattern that I think someone posted here recently.  It was a simple front and back with a couple of buttons. I would love to get a pattern like that. Joanns is having a sale again and if I feel up to it I might go tomorrow.  Let me know if anyone has any ideas. It is for a srping/summer baby boys baby shower.
> 
> I have to try and get a nap now, extreme-  amongst other things!
> 
> Thanks everyone!



Quick suggestion, get your TONSILS OUT!  I hate being sick and if this would make it better, a little short term pain isn't too bad.  Did the doctor give  you any good pain meds?  The last time I had strep they tried to give me magic mouthwash, thanks anyway, I'll take the narcotics.  I happily walked out with a prescription for hydrocodone.  Magic Mouthwash my hiney!



Adi12982 said:


> This is my first, so I am a little nervous about having the baby at a maternity center, but they are very careful throughout your pregnancy and if there is ANYTHING wrong then you will be transferred to a hospital.  I am also very traumatized after my cousin had her baby in December. . . it was a hospital birth and it was scary and then the babies go to the nursery for 3-4 hours soon after being born.  Her baby cried the entire 3 hours she was there, no one picked her up or took her to be fed, nothing!!  It was three hours that changed my mind about hospital births.  PLUS I am over weight and I don't like the chances of being pushed to c-section JUST because of that.  Here's the article that got me thinking I should use a midwife: http://womeasure.wordpress.com/2006/11/16/avoiding-surgery-lowering-the-cesarean-rate-in-big-moms/
> 
> and here is the Miami Maternity center, both DH and I are very impressed with them so far.  Plus it doesn't hurt that the head midwife there has delivered over 11,000 babies: http://www.miamimaternitycenter.net/





The Moonk's Mom said:


> No model  but I did finish Katie's shirt for the multi cultural fair....this will also be one of her Epcot outfits...so two birds with one stone!  Gotta love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now...for Patrick's Kimono.



So I may be the lone supporter of hospitals but I'll put my two cents in!  Before I choose my doctor (I've chosen several since we've moved) I choose my hospital.  Then the doctor.  That way you don't end up with a doctor you love and a hospital you hate.  If I don't like something about a hospital (rooming in practices, security - a big one for me with newborns, cafeteria, anesthesia availability, etc.) I will pick a different one.  SO I researched the hospitals in Dallas after we moved here, chose the one right for me and then picked a doctor who had privileges there.  My deliveries were great and complication free.  At both of the hospitals where I delivered I was able to have my babies with me in the room if I chose or to allow them to sleep in the nursery.  Immediately after delivery at both hospitals I was able to have them in the room with me and that is where they had all of their "busy" work (baths, foot prints, monitoring, etc.) done.  I was able to nurse them immediately after delivery.  And the best thing was the food!  Hard to believe, I know!  But I was able to order food off of  a menu at anytime during the day (from around 6:00 am - 8:00 pm) and they would bring it.  You had typical breakfast food, sandwiches, soups, salads, pastas, and main courses along with desserts.  It really was great and all of my nurses were very helpful.  I really can't say enough about it!  So my point is, check out your hospital and see for yourself.  It may not be as bad as you think.




EnchantedPrincess said:


> I am sorry I don't have time to multi-quote everyone, but I love everything that I have seen the last few pages.
> 
> I have to admit that I haven't touched my machine since Christmas until last week.  I decided to start sewing for my kiddos for our disney trip in August.  So far, I have only finished a Minnie Mouse outfit for dd to wear to Chef Mickey.  I have a piglet applique all cut out (for Crystal Palace), and was going to applique it on a t-shirt but now think I will applique it on something else..maybe Carla's Portrait Peasant top.  Well, that applique is sitting on the side for now..I think I will work on ds's shirt for Chef Mickey next.
> 
> Anyway, dd and I look through some cliparts of minnie mouse on Disneyclips.com, and she picked out the minnie that she wanted, and this is what I made with it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the applique - not perfect!  This is the second applique that I piece together...before that, I only did mickey mouse head, or circle and square or rectangular!   Again, thanks to Heather for the wonderful tutorial!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be back to catch up, and hopefully with more things to share!



Love the Minnie!  You did a fantastic job!  I agree, Heather's tutorial is the best!




princessmom29 said:


> Hi all. I have been AWOL quite awhile around here b/c life just got in the way (My sister is planning a wedding and having some medical problems at the same time), but I think life is finally settling down and I can get back to sewing. I am considering upgrading to an electronic machine. I am considering the two that walmart has- Brother CE5000 PRW and Brother CS6000i. Does anyone have either of these, and how happy are you with it. Do they both allow you to adjust the stitch with and length digitally? I have seen in reviews that the CE5000 PRW has the guide for seam allowance behind the presser foot rather than in front. Does that make things difficult? I am just trying to decide if the additial cost for the CS6000i is worth it. Any imput would be appreciated. TIA




I have the costco version of the cs6000i and love it!  I would highly recommend it!



thewesterberg said:


> I've been a lurker around here for the last couple of weeks, checking out all the amazing things and you all inspired me!
> 
> We have a son, so no dresses for him.  We're heading to WDW with friends in August and I finally had an excuse to make a dress as we'll have a little girl traveling with us!
> 
> I'm a quilter, but here's my first attempt at sewing a dress (no pattern, just a hodge podge of internet tutorials and measuring the width of a dress at Target using my DH's swiss army knife!).  I'm happy how it turned out and can't wait to give it do our friend's daughter!



Great job!  I'm sure the little girl will love it!



tinashaver said:


> question... those of you who sale your clothes do you take business cards to WDW for if/when people ask about kids outfits?




Tinashaver - are you the one who lives near Geneseo?


----------



## livndisney

2manyprincesses said:


> Thanks so much everyone!!  I think I will just set it aside for now until my mojo starts running again.  Anyone else do that?  If something is getting too frustrating or not coming out right, I just leave it be for a few hours/days and it seems to come together better later.
> 
> Now for the big question!!  I want to make all the girls something in minnie dot, but should I make them all matching round necks or coordinating different things?  (ie: one peasant, one round neck, one a line, one tiered twirl all in minnie dot?)  It would be for Chef Mickey's in May.



I vote for coordinating things.


----------



## snubie

sahm1000 said:


> So I may be the lone supporter of hospitals but I'll put my two cents in!  Before I choose my doctor (I've chosen several since we've moved) I choose my hospital.  Then the doctor.  That way you don't end up with a doctor you love and a hospital you hate.  If I don't like something about a hospital (rooming in practices, security - a big one for me with newborns, cafeteria, anesthesia availability, etc.) I will pick a different one.  SO I researched the hospitals in Dallas after we moved here, chose the one right for me and then picked a doctor who had privileges there.  My deliveries were great and complication free.  At both of the hospitals where I delivered I was able to have my babies with me in the room if I chose or to allow them to sleep in the nursery.  Immediately after delivery at both hospitals I was able to have them in the room with me and that is where they had all of their "busy" work (baths, foot prints, monitoring, etc.) done.  I was able to nurse them immediately after delivery.  And the best thing was the food!  Hard to believe, I know!  But I was able to order food off of  a menu at anytime during the day (from around 6:00 am - 8:00 pm) and they would bring it.  You had typical breakfast food, sandwiches, soups, salads, pastas, and main courses along with desserts.  It really was great and all of my nurses were very helpful.  I really can't say enough about it!  So my point is, check out your hospital and see for yourself.  It may not be as bad as you think.


I wanted to share that this was also my experience with child birth.  Lauren stayed with us from the moment she was born (DH also stayed in the room on an oh-so comfortable cot).  And the food wasn't too bad.


----------



## jessica52877

karebear1 said:


> *Jessica.....* have you tried searching you tube for how to videos of cutting fabric on the cricut?
> 
> OH!! And guess what I bought last week and stayed up until 3 AM playing with last night???  THAT'S RIGHT! SCAL!!! I think I'm gonna love this program.



Whoo hoo! Let me know once you figure SCAL all out! I got a design all pulled apart and ready but when I opened it in SCAL it was super tiny! I haven't had time since to go back and look at it! I LOVE that 3 million font options though!

Good idea to check on you tube! I really only had about 10 minutes to try and the fabric at the time. I also was trying to cut super small disney font so probably not the best thing to start with!



froggy33 said:


> This is really not related to sewing at all, but I know how brilliant all of you are and I know that you won't hold anything back when answering my question..
> My sister-in-laws husband (aka my BIL) just passed away.  He was only 36.  They have two sons 8 and 2.  It's obviously been a great loss for us all.
> 
> My DH, baby girl, and I are planning a trip to Disney next December with the grandparents and I have decided that no matter what we are getting my SIL and nephews there.  Long story short, my youngest nephew will turn 3 about 3-4 weeks before we go.  How strict are they on the under 3 age limit?  He's pretty small for his age and we would buy the ticket before he turned three rolleyes1 )  Just wondering...I don't want to cheat anyone of anything, but they won't be able to afford it and so we plan on making it happen.
> 
> Thanks ladies!!



I am so sorry about your BIL. Can you somehow move the trip up a month so the little one will be under 3?



teresajoy said:


> *I think it's time for a new Big Give, don't you??*



Yeah! Another one!


----------



## tinashaver

sahm1000 said:


> Tinashaver - are you the one who lives near Geneseo?


yes I live in Silvis which is 5- 10 min away.


----------



## LisaZoe

kjbrown said:


> So, I think you already got some responses, but what I do is get another towel really wet with warm and press it on the appliqued towel.  That dissolves the stabilizer.  Sometimes it may take a couple of tries to get off any residue.  Just make sure you always grab your dissolvable when you applique.  Not that I ever accidentally grabbed the regular kind and ruined a perfectly good appliqued towel.



Thanks, I think I'll try that on the other leg... once it's done. I used a wet washcloth to wipe away the residue but I worried that it would make things look messy. I think using one towel to press the other will help keep the loops nice and fluffy.



kstgelais4 said:


> Absolutely fabulous as always! Can you give us a little tute on how you did the shorts?



I basically took a rotary cutter method for patchwork quilts to do the fabric of these. I started with a strip of each print. Mine were 5.5" long by the width of the fabric. I stitched, serged, pressed and topstitched the strips together. Once all were joined, I used my rotary cutter to make 5.5" inch patchwork strips. I then sewed those strips into longer strips of two sections I ended up with 3 longer strips of 12 squares and one strip of 6. Here's how it looked before cutting the strips of squares:






The next part was a little more work. I figured out how many squares I needed to make the length needed as well as the pattern I wanted to create with the squares. I then took out the seams from the strips in the right places to create the right number of 4 square strips that when sewn together made the pattern I wanted. Here's a mock-up of how it looked:






I determined that without hem and elastic casing allowance, 2 sections of 4x4 patchwork would be enough for the shorts. I then cut them out and constructed the shorts as I would normally except I lined them, which is why I didn't add anything for the casing or hem.






I hope that made sense!


----------



## livndisney

We visted a pioneer camp this weekend. Here is Morgan's take on a "prairie" apron dress.  She did get quite a few compliments. LOL


----------



## kjbrown

froggy33 said:


> I just noticed that you dd was 15.5 months her first trip to Disney.  Next December we will be taking our little girl who will be 17 months at the time.  If you don't mind me asking how was your trip?  How did Violet do?  Any tips/suggestions?  Thanks so much!!!



Pardon me, butting in, 'scuse me...Hi!  You didn't ask me, but I had to butt in.  

I took my son when he was 18 months old.  Poor guy had an ear infection and was on antibiotics, but he was still great!  We took things easy, played in Pooh's playful spot and stuff like that so he could get out of the stroller and just have fun.  He wanted to see the characters, but didn't want to touch them.  He's like that though.  My DD was totally different, she immediately loved the characters the first time she went.  He was also afraid of any dark rides, by dark I mean inside, not necessarily dark.  Loved the outdoor ones like Dumbo.  Again, my DD was different, she loved ALL rides the first time.

Go at their pace, take lots of play breaks, follow their lead and go back to the hotel (if you can) for nap/swim breaks!  Totally worth it, in my opinion.  I packed two separate small bags, one for diapers and clothes, the other for snacks.  It was nice to have them separate.  DH could take DS into the bathroom for a diaper change without bringing (contaminating) snacks and such.

Have fun!!


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> I am feeling sorry for myself. My baby turns 8 this week. And I am not loving it.  The time is going too fast!!!!! I want it to slow down! I swear she was just 5 last week.
> 
> This week is usually pretty emotional for me. I don't usually post about these things, but I always say a silent "thank you" and prayer for those in China, for this wonderful gift they have given me.



I'm sorry, Cindee.  I know that time just goes TOO quickly!  They grow up too fast!  I always have the same feeling on birthdays and on mother's day (even though they don't celebrate mother's day in China, I don't think?).  I always wonder if AbbyGrace's bmom is grieving on that day.  It makes me very sad, and very, very grateful at the same time.


----------



## livndisney

Anyone see a "theme" with Morgan? LOL














WOW that was a BIG Morgan LOL


----------



## kimmylaj

Adi12982 said:


> This is my first, so I am a little nervous about having the baby at a maternity center, but they are very careful throughout your pregnancy and if there is ANYTHING wrong then you will be transferred to a hospital.  I am also very traumatized after my cousin had her baby in December. . . it was a hospital birth and it was scary and then the babies go to the nursery for 3-4 hours soon after being born.  Her baby cried the entire 3 hours she was there, no one picked her up or took her to be fed, nothing!!  It was three hours that changed my mind about hospital births.  PLUS I am over weight and I don't like the chances of being pushed to c-section JUST because of that.  Here's the article that got me thinking I should use a midwife: http://womeasure.wordpress.com/2006/11/16/avoiding-surgery-lowering-the-cesarean-rate-in-big-moms/
> 
> and here is the Miami Maternity center, both DH and I are very impressed with them so far.  Plus it doesn't hurt that the head midwife there has delivered over 11,000 babies: http://www.miamimaternitycenter.net/


that is the one that is on tv all the time on discovery health i think, it looks really nice there


EnchantedPrincess said:


> I am sorry I don't have time to multi-quote everyone, but I love everything that I have seen the last few pages.
> 
> I have to admit that I haven't touched my machine since Christmas until last week.  I decided to start sewing for my kiddos for our disney trip in August.  So far, I have only finished a Minnie Mouse outfit for dd to wear to Chef Mickey.  I have a piglet applique all cut out (for Crystal Palace), and was going to applique it on a t-shirt but now think I will applique it on something else..maybe Carla's Portrait Peasant top.  Well, that applique is sitting on the side for now..I think I will work on ds's shirt for Chef Mickey next.
> 
> Anyway, dd and I look through some cliparts of minnie mouse on Disneyclips.com, and she picked out the minnie that she wanted, and this is what I made with it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the applique - not perfect!  This is the second applique that I piece together...before that, I only did mickey mouse head, or circle and square or rectangular!   Again, thanks to Heather for the wonderful tutorial!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be back to catch up, and hopefully with more things to share!



so pretty


----------



## Haganfam5

I think you are all right! I just have to suck it up and get the tonsils taken out. Too many years of suffering for me!  

and NO good pain relief at all!!  After practically crying to the doctor, as I am mumbleing about how much pain I am in, (the only thing that could possibly be worse would be slowly burning to death!), I was given a tylenol with codene prescription. I was told it was a narcotic which meant it was going to help.  YYYYEEEAAAAA RIGHT!  I am never going to fall for that one again! 4 motrin work better than that! 

 I honestly just wanted some relief so I could sleep. The pain is constant so there is no sleeping.  It's just not fair.  I am not a complainer, I am not on any medications and I haven't been sick in two years..... People out there make a living selling their pain medications and I can't get a presciption for 10?  Okay, I am done because I could go on all day on this one!  

I finally had a good nap this afternoon so I am sooo greatful for that!  Hopefully, tonight I can sleep!


----------



## froggy33

jessica52877 said:


> I am so sorry about your BIL. Can you somehow move the trip up a month so the little one will be under 3?


Thank you.  This is definitely an option.  I really like Christmas time and that is when we want to go, but he turns three right before they really get the decorations and parties going.  It's not a big deal if we have to pay for him...just the cost of a child's ticket.  I was just checking.  Thanks though!!!



kjbrown said:


> Pardon me, butting in, 'scuse me...Hi!  You didn't ask me, but I had to butt in.
> 
> I took my son when he was 18 months old.  Poor guy had an ear infection and was on antibiotics, but he was still great!  We took things easy, played in Pooh's playful spot and stuff like that so he could get out of the stroller and just have fun.  He wanted to see the characters, but didn't want to touch them.  He's like that though.  My DD was totally different, she immediately loved the characters the first time she went.  He was also afraid of any dark rides, by dark I mean inside, not necessarily dark.  Loved the outdoor ones like Dumbo.  Again, my DD was different, she loved ALL rides the first time.
> 
> Go at their pace, take lots of play breaks, follow their lead and go back to the hotel (if you can) for nap/swim breaks!  Totally worth it, in my opinion.  I packed two separate small bags, one for diapers and clothes, the other for snacks.  It was nice to have them separate.  DH could take DS into the bathroom for a diaper change without bringing (contaminating) snacks and such.
> 
> Have fun!!


HA!!  Thanks so much for butting in!  It's great to get anyones opinion.  The characters are the only slight concern..I want to plan character dinners but am worried that she'll freak out at the first one and then we'll be stuck all week!  It'll be an adventure I am sure!!  We are planning on staying at Wilderness Lodge and going back for breaks.  I looked forward to bringing my child to Disney much before I actually planned on having one!! And we took our nephew at 8 months old in the middle of July and survived!!  If we can do that we can do anything!!  Thanks again!


----------



## Adi12982

2manyprincesses said:


> I have had all of my children using midwives and wouldn't trade it for anything!  Mine says that they treat giving birth as a part of life NOT a medical condition.  I love that attitude!
> 
> However, I am also very afraid of all medical "stuff".  So I asked my midwives to deliver me at the hospital.  I was able to get an epidural for two of them and the nurses at ours are top notch!  I think having that peace of mind (for me) helped it all go better.
> 
> That being said, I have many, many friends that deliver at birthing centers and have NEVER heard of a bad experience.  And if they offer a water birth option, look into it!  I labored in my MIL's soaker tub and didn't feel a thing!  (really)  It started to get a little uncomfortable and I told DH, maybe we should go to the hosp. to see where we are.  We got there and I was 10cm and ready to go!
> 
> Good luck to you!!



Thanks - they do have tubs in each of the birthing suites.



DisneyMom5 said:


> We live in a small town, so we only have a hospital, BUT up until recently midwives delivered all the babies.  (They delivered my last four.)
> I was very vocal about all my requests, and the hospital was very respectful of me.
> But the midwives went further and advocated for me to get everything I wanted.  (only nursing, no pacifiers, no drugs, no taking the baby away, etc., etc.)
> Hospital vs. birth center can help, but the actual provider (doctor, nurse, midwife) makes ALL the difference!
> And, I'm a VBA2Cx5 (5 vag birth after 2 c-sections), so traditional providers hate to see me coming, but the mid-wives were willing to work with me.
> 
> Sounds like you found a great place!
> Self education + good providers is totally the key to a healthy, happy delivery.



Thanks for your good stories about having midwives, I appriciate it.  My mom had wanted to deliver me with a midwife but she got labeled high risk (because of High Blood Pressure) so had to go the hospital route.  I was almost dead when I was born. . . so it was fairly traumatic for her. . . though she is the most worried about me not being in a hospital (though blocks away).



sahm1000 said:


> So I may be the lone supporter of hospitals but I'll put my two cents in!  Before I choose my doctor (I've chosen several since we've moved) I choose my hospital.  Then the doctor.  That way you don't end up with a doctor you love and a hospital you hate.  If I don't like something about a hospital (rooming in practices, security - a big one for me with newborns, cafeteria, anesthesia availability, etc.) I will pick a different one.  SO I researched the hospitals in Dallas after we moved here, chose the one right for me and then picked a doctor who had privileges there.  My deliveries were great and complication free.  At both of the hospitals where I delivered I was able to have my babies with me in the room if I chose or to allow them to sleep in the nursery.  Immediately after delivery at both hospitals I was able to have them in the room with me and that is where they had all of their "busy" work (baths, foot prints, monitoring, etc.) done.  I was able to nurse them immediately after delivery.  And the best thing was the food!  Hard to believe, I know!  But I was able to order food off of  a menu at anytime during the day (from around 6:00 am - 8:00 pm) and they would bring it.  You had typical breakfast food, sandwiches, soups, salads, pastas, and main courses along with desserts.  It really was great and all of my nurses were very helpful.  I really can't say enough about it!  So my point is, check out your hospital and see for yourself.  It may not be as bad as you think.



The problem in Miami is that most of the hospitals are owned by two "companies" - Baptist, South Miami, Homestead, Mariners (all owned by Baptist Health Systems) and then Jackson Memorial and Jackson South (both owned by Jackson).  So they all have the same policies - they all have nurseries (which I HATE), they all only allow 3 people in the birth (which I want more, I'd like AT LEAST my DH, mom, grandmother and MIL, maybe my SIL's too), and they would all require an IV and constant monitoring (don't get me wrong I am all for it, I like to know my baby is ok, but the non-stop monitoring leads to a lot of issues and a higher risk for c-section, especially being heavier).  I guess I could look into the smaller ones and see if their policies differ.  The Birthing Center I am going to will transfer you if you need for any health reasons or high risk reasons before the birth, or during the birth (the nearest hospital is just a couple minutes away) and they have a couple doctors they work with.  So if needed I could go to the Hospital and the midwife would still come with me and is allowed to "deliver me" there.  I put deliver in quotes because they don't intervene with nature - they explained that doctors deliver you (a lot of times) using their hands to pull the baby out, using forceps, vacuum's, petocin, etc.  Their philosophy is that mid wife means with mother - meaning they assist you, but don't deliver you, you do the delivering.  They are also mentioned, which my DH loved, that being pregnant and delivering  baby is not an illness. . . so he was sold after that.  I may change my mind, or need to go to a hospital, but for now I am in love with the Miami maternity center.


----------



## tadamom

Hey Ladies & Tom....

It has been quite a while since I was on here but I have been checking-in to see what everyone has been sewing.  Everything has been EXCEPTIONAL!

Didn't think that we would be going to Disney until next year or so but it seems that we are actually trying to plan a trip for October.  We have only ever gone in the summer so this will be very different for us but we are very excited to during Halloween and MNSSHP.

Now, here is my plea.....I would love to see pics of some Halloween themed customs.  I don't want the kids to 100% match, I like for them to coordinate.  The kids will be DS - 8, DD - 4, DNiece - 4 and DNephew - 10 months, so I would love to see boys & girls.  Can anyone help me out?  Thanks!


----------



## Adi12982

kimmylaj said:


> that is the one that is on tv all the time on discovery health i think, it looks really nice there



It is the one on Discovery Health- "House of Babies". . . 

Here's how I found them - 

1 - read the without measure pregnancy article (scared me to think if I go the hospital route I have about a 75% chance of having a c-section) so I decided I wanted a midwife, though figured I would get one that went to a hospital
2 - I was totally traumatized after seeing a few of my cousin's hospital experiences, especially the last one
3 - I searched for midwives in Miami and found Shari Daniels, who is awesome and so knowledgeable
4 - I then saw that House of Babies is a show about the Miami Maternity Center - of which Shari is the head midwife (also the founder of the International Midwifery School) - so I watched every episode and fell in love
5 - Got pregnant, so then DH and I toured the place and met with the head midwife (Shari) for about 30 minutes, one-on-one, and she answered so many questions.


----------



## billwendy

froggy33 said:


> This is really not related to sewing at all, but I know how brilliant all of you are and I know that you won't hold anything back when answering my question..
> My sister-in-laws husband (aka my BIL) just passed away.  He was only 36.  They have two sons 8 and 2.  It's obviously been a great loss for us all.
> 
> My DH, baby girl, and I are planning a trip to Disney next December with the grandparents and I have decided that no matter what we are getting my SIL and nephews there.  Long story short, my youngest nephew will turn 3 about 3-4 weeks before we go.  How strict are they on the under 3 age limit?  He's pretty small for his age and we would buy the ticket before he turned three rolleyes1 )  Just wondering...I don't want to cheat anyone of anything, but they won't be able to afford it and so we plan on making it happen.
> 
> Thanks ladies!!



Awww, I am so sorry for this loss - whew, thats a hard one to take. I really hope you are able to take them with you. I havent ever had a cast member at the gate ask how old one of my DN or DN's were, but would have been horrified if I had been trying to sneek them in and the child told how old they were -   I would think it would be worth it to just go ahead and get the ticket. Really, they seem to get just as much out of the whole day and can go on alot of things even though they are small.



Haganfam5 said:


> I think you are all right! I just have to suck it up and get the tonsils taken out. Too many years of suffering for me!
> 
> and NO good pain relief at all!!  After practically crying to the doctor, as I am mumbleing about how much pain I am in, (the only thing that could possibly be worse would be slowly burning to death!), I was given a tylenol with codene prescription. I was told it was a narcotic which meant it was going to help.  YYYYEEEAAAAA RIGHT!  I am never going to fall for that one again! 4 motrin work better than that!
> 
> I honestly just wanted some relief so I could sleep. The pain is constant so there is no sleeping.  It's just not fair.  I am not a complainer, I am not on any medications and I haven't been sick in two years..... People out there make a living selling their pain medications and I can't get a presciption for 10?  Okay, I am done because I could go on all day on this one!
> 
> I finally had a good nap this afternoon so I am sooo greatful for that!  Hopefully, tonight I can sleep!



You have got to get better girl!!! I wondered what had been slowing down your sewing!! You usually whip up a few outfits each week!!!! lol!! Seriously, I hope you can get a good nights rest tonight. I had strep last year at Christmas, and felt just like you do - sooo painful - I really didnt think the Omniceph they gave me was working, so I found a different antibiotic in the closet and took it and felt better within a few hours!!! Try to keep drinking, keep your throat hydrated it it will hurt worse if it is dry....I hope your cute kids are taking good care of you!!! I'll send you some pixie dust 

Hannah was at Disney when she was 15 months old (the time she had the broken leg - lol) and it was GREAT!! She LOVED to watch the characters from afar, and we would sit her as far away from them as we could so she could watch but not be scared - that was until she reached her little arms up across the table at Mickey Mouse at the Liberty Tree Tavern!! That just started her love affair with the mouse!!!!! So I would say take it easy and see how your little one responds and then go with it!! You can always cancel ressies!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

tadamom said:


> Hey Ladies & Tom....
> 
> It has been quite a while since I was on here but I have been checking-in to see what everyone has been sewing.  Everything has been EXCEPTIONAL!
> 
> Didn't think that we would be going to Disney until next year or so but it seems that we are actually trying to plan a trip for October.  We have only ever gone in the summer so this will be very different for us but we are very excited to during Halloween and MNSSHP.
> 
> Now, here is my plea.....I would love to see pics of some Halloween themed customs.  I don't want the kids to 100% match, I like for them to coordinate.  The kids will be DS - 8, DD - 4, DNiece - 4 and DNephew - 10 months, so I would love to see boys & girls.  Can anyone help me out?  Thanks!



I made a boys and girls Halloween set last year...FrankenGoofy was my favorite.

















Sorry about the different sizes, not sure what's up with that?!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

2manyprincesses said:


>


Everything looks fabulous. I love the Ariel dress. You did great even if it did frustrate you. For the Minnie I like the idea of adding the flower to it.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> No model  but I did finish Katie's shirt for the multi cultural fair....this will also be one of her Epcot outfits...so two birds with one stone!  Gotta love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now...for Patrick's Kimono.


Very adorable.



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I will be back to catch up, and hopefully with more things to share!


Very pretty. You are good at appliqueing. I love that the fabric isn't the traditional prints. So very original.



livndisney said:


> We visted a pioneer camp this weekend. Here is Morgan's take on a "prairie" apron dress.  She did get quite a few compliments. LOL


You didn't know that Pioneer women wore hot pink and Zebra print?That Morgan sure is a pretty girl. I love her fashion taste too. Jenna is into animal prints right now too.



Adi12982 said:


> It is the one on Discovery Health- "House of Babies". . .
> 
> Here's how I found them -
> 
> 1 - read the without measure pregnancy article (scared me to think if I go the hospital route I have about a 75% chance of having a c-section) so I decided I wanted a midwife, though figured I would get one that went to a hospital
> 2 - I was totally traumatized after seeing a few of my cousin's hospital experiences, especially the last one
> 3 - I searched for midwives in Miami and found Shari Daniels, who is awesome and so knowledgeable
> 4 - I then saw that House of Babies is a show about the Miami Maternity Center - of which Shari is the head midwife (also the founder of the International Midwifery School) - so I watched every episode and fell in love
> 5 - Got pregnant, so then DH and I toured the place and met with the head midwife (Shari) for about 30 minutes, one-on-one, and she answered so many questions.


That is a wonderful decision that you have made for your baby. Does this mean that your baby's birth might be on TV?


----------



## teresajoy

sohappy said:


> You know you have a problem when. . .
> 
> you want to redo the boys bedroom with a Star Wars theme and can't find (affordable-meaning less than $100 each) bedding.  Instead of giving up on the idea, you make duvet covers yourself!  Here is the result:
> 
> I bought the sheets from potterybarn- with shipping and tax, they were almost $150 for both beds!  No way would I buy the whole set from them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a duvet cover, so it is not smooth or flat.  It is very lumpy and comfy!  I just need to finish up the button holes on the top.  I couldn't find my buttonhole foot during the move.



This is so great!!! You did a fantastic job!!!

Is this the bunk bed from Kmart? I ask because my SIL just put one up from Kmart and it is, well, a bit wobbly. I just wondered if your is nice and stable? 


sohappy said:


> Luke showing off his pins
> Pretty girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all.



I love the pictures!!! Thanks for sharing! 




LisaZoe said:


> I sent a PM. Let me know if you still need the fabric or have already found it elsewhere.
> 
> So, Zoe was away most of yesterday and this morning on a sleepover with my sister and BIL. You'd think I'd use the time to relax or do something self-indulgent. Nope, I sewed most of the time.  It was fun, though, since I was working on something new. I'm definitely thinking a lot about warmer weather so I decided to do a surfer themed set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :



Really cute Lisa!!! 



2manyprincesses said:


> Ugh!!  A quick note to my computer
> Sometimes I really just don't like you.
> 
> OK, done with that.  I had my first photo post almost all done and it dies, no warning, no beeps, just fade to blackness.
> 
> Here are some of my middle 2 Anna and Elaina in their dresses made with Carla's stripwork bodice.  ETA: DMIL made the first one, can you see the perfectness of it?  Yup, she's that good. I made the second one and I have to say that ruffles hide a multitude of sins! (hope that doesn't offend anyone, I don't mean it to!)
> 
> 
> Anna in her Ariel dress, and NO I will not make another one.  Too many brain cells lost figuring out this one!!  I used a Mcall's bodice and modified the bottom and sleeves to make it like Ariel's.  I made up the skirt and origionally was going to make it a 2 piece outfit, but when Anna lifted her arms,the bodice came up and showed......well, too much for me.  So then I had to figure out some things on it and it took me about 3 days to get it right.  Just no looking too close OK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and she DID NOT want me taking her picture this day.  Can you tell??
> 
> Fingers crossed I hope this works!! My first post with pics!



OOOOH OOOOOH!!! I love the Ariel dress!!! That is PERFECT!!! Truly a great job! 


karebear1 said:


> YEP! that's the one. Have you been there before? Do you live in the area??
> 
> Teresa, heather, jhammers, Steph.... and anyone else that has AG girls.... this may call for a mini meet in WI. at the Hotel Karebear!!  Pink feather boas abound.... fanny packs- optional!


OOOH!!! What fun!!!  

I have to tell you something though, it's about Heather. I'm almost too ashamed to type this.... 

Heather doesn't like dolls!  

I KNOW!!! 

Where did I go wrong with her???  

I wanted to go to Madison this summer for the big sale, but the notice I got about it sounded like they are scaling it back considerably.  



Haganfam5 said:


> .  After pain like this though, I really think I should take up his offer!
> 
> On a positive note, after this is all done, I should have lost a few pounds since eating was not an option or consideration for a few days. I guess there is a silver lining at the end of every cloud
> I have to try and get a nap now, extreme-  amongst other things!
> 
> Thanks everyone!



Oh, I'm so sorry you aren't feeling well! Get better soon!


livndisney said:


> I am feeling sorry for myself. My baby turns 8 this week. And I am not loving it.  The time is going too fast!!!!! I want it to slow down! I swear she was just 5 last week.
> 
> This week is usually pretty emotional for me. I don't usually post about these things, but I always say a silent "thank you" and prayer for those in China, for this wonderful gift they have given me.



  You went and made me cry! 



Adi12982 said:


> This is my first, so I am a little nervous about having the baby at a maternity center, but they are very careful throughout your pregnancy and if there is ANYTHING wrong then you will be transferred to a hospital.  I am also very traumatized after my cousin had her baby in December. . . it was a hospital birth and it was scary and then the babies go to the nursery for 3-4 hours soon after being born.  Her baby cried the entire 3 hours she was there, no one picked her up or took her to be fed, nothing!!  It was three hours that changed my mind about hospital births.  PLUS I am over weight and I don't like the chances of being pushed to c-section JUST because of that.  Here's the article that got me thinking I should use a midwife: http://womeasure.wordpress.com/2006/11/16/avoiding-surgery-lowering-the-cesarean-rate-in-big-moms/
> 
> and here is the Miami Maternity center, both DH and I are very impressed with them so far.  Plus it doesn't hurt that the head midwife there has delivered over 11,000 babies: http://www.miamimaternitycenter.net/



I had Corey at a hospital with an OB. It was one of the single WORST experinces of my entire life. Truly, horrible. I was treated like a number and after Corey was born they acted like they owned him. The nurses were mean and did not listen to one thing I told them regarding the care of Corey. The pediatrician was a jerk. Well, they were ALL jerks! 

For all my other pregnancies I went to a midwife and "delivered" at a hospital. The experience was much better. I love my midwife!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> No model  but I did finish Katie's shirt for the multi cultural fair....this will also be one of her Epcot outfits...so two birds with one stone!  Gotta love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now...for Patrick's Kimono.



That is really cute Kim! I love that style of top. 


DisneyMom5 said:


> We live in a small town, so we only have a hospital, BUT up until recently midwives delivered all the babies.  (They delivered my last four.)
> I was very vocal about all my requests, and the hospital was very respectful of me.
> But the midwives went further and advocated for me to get everything I wanted.  (only nursing, no pacifiers, no drugs, no taking the baby away, etc., etc.)
> Hospital vs. birth center can help, but the actual provider (doctor, nurse, midwife) makes ALL the difference!
> And, I'm a VBA2Cx5 (5 vag birth after 2 c-sections), so traditional providers hate to see me coming, but the mid-wives were willing to work with me.
> 
> Sounds like you found a great place!
> Self education + good providers is totally the key to a healthy, happy delivery.



I could not agree with you more Sarah!!! Good providers is absolutely the key!!!  Case in point, the hospital that Sarah delivers at and had good experinces is the same horrible  hospital I had Corey at!  



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I am sorry I don't have time to multi-quote everyone, but I love everything that I have seen the last few pages.
> 
> I have to admit that I haven't touched my machine since Christmas until last week.  I decided to start sewing for my kiddos for our disney trip in August.  So far, I have only finished a Minnie Mouse outfit for dd to wear to Chef Mickey.  I have a piglet applique all cut out (for Crystal Palace), and was going to applique it on a t-shirt but now think I will applique it on something else..maybe Carla's Portrait Peasant top.  Well, that applique is sitting on the side for now..I think I will work on ds's shirt for Chef Mickey next.
> 
> Anyway, dd and I look through some cliparts of minnie mouse on Disneyclips.com, and she picked out the minnie that she wanted, and this is what I made with it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the applique - not perfect!  This is the second applique that I piece together...before that, I only did mickey mouse head, or circle and square or rectangular!   Again, thanks to Heather for the wonderful tutorial!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be back to catch up, and hopefully with more things to share!



Oh Jenny!!! I am in awe!!!  This is just STUNNING!!! I love the vibrant red fabrics!!! That is just goreous! 



thewesterberg said:


> I've been a lurker around here for the last couple of weeks, checking out all the amazing things and you all inspired me!
> 
> We have a son, so no dresses for him.  We're heading to WDW with friends in August and I finally had an excuse to make a dress as we'll have a little girl traveling with us!
> 
> I'm a quilter, but here's my first attempt at sewing a dress (no pattern, just a hodge podge of internet tutorials and measuring the width of a dress at Target using my DH's swiss army knife!).  I'm happy how it turned out and can't wait to give it do our friend's daughter!



Oh, that is so cute!!!!! You did such a fantastic job!!! 


froggy33 said:


> This is really not related to sewing at all, but I know how brilliant all of you are and I know that you won't hold anything back when answering my question..
> My sister-in-laws husband (aka my BIL) just passed away.  He was only 36.  They have two sons 8 and 2.  It's obviously been a great loss for us all.
> 
> My DH, baby girl, and I are planning a trip to Disney next December with the grandparents and I have decided that no matter what we are getting my SIL and nephews there.  Long story short, my youngest nephew will turn 3 about 3-4 weeks before we go.  How strict are they on the under 3 age limit?  He's pretty small for his age and we would buy the ticket before he turned three rolleyes1 )  Just wondering...I don't want to cheat anyone of anything, but they won't be able to afford it and so we plan on making it happen.
> 
> Thanks ladies!!



They don't give you any wiggle room with that one. If he is 3 when you start the trip, he has to have a ticket. 



froggy33 said:


> I just noticed that you dd was 15.5 months her first trip to Disney.  Next December we will be taking our little girl who will be 17 months at the time.  If you don't mind me asking how was your trip?  How did Violet do?  Any tips/suggestions?  Thanks so much!!!



We took Lydia at 18 monhts, and other than an ear infection she did great. We should have got her tubes before we went on the trip, and shw would have done a lot better!



karebear1 said:


> *Teresa....* how's you princess feeling
> today??



She is much better Karen!!! Thanks for asking. No throwing up today at all! 



livndisney said:


> We visted a pioneer camp this weekend. Here is Morgan's take on a "prairie" apron dress.  She did get quite a few compliments. LOL



Oh, look at that little cutie-pie!!! 

Hi Morgan!!  

Where was this at? It looks like fun. 



revrob said:


> I'm sorry, Cindee.  I know that time just goes TOO quickly!  They grow up too fast!  I always have the same feeling on birthdays and on mother's day (even though they don't celebrate mother's day in China, I don't think?).  I always wonder if AbbyGrace's bmom is grieving on that day.  It makes me very sad, and very, very grateful at the same time.



Aww, you guys, you are really making me tear up!  


livndisney said:


> Anyone see a "theme" with Morgan? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW that was a BIG Morgan LOL



I am guessing she is on a zebra kick?


----------



## Jajone

karebear1 said:


> YEP! that's the one. Have you been there before? Do you live in the area??
> 
> Teresa, heather, jhammers, Steph.... and anyone else that has AG girls.... this may call for a mini meet in WI. at the Hotel Karebear!!  Pink feather boas abound.... fanny packs- optional!


Don;t forget me, I'm in little ol Green Bay.


----------



## minnie2

Ok where did I go wrong 1st my dd says she doesn't like Mary Poppins and now my mom says to me ' isn't Universal studios part of Disney world'   Seriously i hang my head in shame!  Then again this is the same mom that went to Disney when I was 2 and left me with my creepy grandma while her and my dad went to the Magic Kingdom!  Which is why I thin I have my Disney obsession because my mom ditched me for WDW!





froggy33 said:


> This is really not related to sewing at all, but I know how brilliant all of you are and I know that you won't hold anything back when answering my question..
> My sister-in-laws husband (aka my BIL) just passed away.  He was only 36.  They have two sons 8 and 2.  It's obviously been a great loss for us all.
> 
> My DH, baby girl, and I are planning a trip to Disney next December with the grandparents and I have decided that no matter what we are getting my SIL and nephews there.  Long story short, my youngest nephew will turn 3 about 3-4 weeks before we go.  How strict are they on the under 3 age limit?  He's pretty small for his age and we would buy the ticket before he turned three rolleyes1 )  Just wondering...I don't want to cheat anyone of anything, but they won't be able to afford it and so we plan on making it happen.
> 
> Thanks ladies!!


That is so close I would say just do it.



livndisney said:


> We visted a pioneer camp this weekend. Here is Morgan's take on a "prairie" apron dress.  She did get quite a few compliments. LOL


she is such a cutie!


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> We visted a pioneer camp this weekend. Here is Morgan's take on a "prairie" apron dress.  She did get quite a few compliments. LOL



She has gotten so big!  She is so beautiful.  I love her hair styled like that.  It really makes me want to grow AbbyGrace's bangs out again.


----------



## jham

tadamom said:


> Hey Ladies & Tom....
> 
> It has been quite a while since I was on here but I have been checking-in to see what everyone has been sewing.  Everything has been EXCEPTIONAL!
> 
> Didn't think that we would be going to Disney until next year or so but it seems that we are actually trying to plan a trip for October.  We have only ever gone in the summer so this will be very different for us but we are very excited to during Halloween and MNSSHP.
> 
> Now, here is my plea.....I would love to see pics of some Halloween themed customs.  I don't want the kids to 100% match, I like for them to coordinate.  The kids will be DS - 8, DD - 4, DNiece - 4 and DNephew - 10 months, so I would love to see boys & girls.  Can anyone help me out?  Thanks!



Hey Amy, we love to go to Disneyland in October!

This is when I just started sewing after many years of not sewing, Lily has a Halloween patchwork skirt and Halloween fabric Mickey head applique and the boys have Jack Skellington applique tees and Jayden has a mickey head applique in a Halloween fabric.  






Here is last fall:

Lily had a jumper out of Disney Halloween fabric.  The boys wore Indy shirts (but hey, they were orange and black!  ) and Jayden wore her Halloween Mickey head shirt from last year. 

(not a good photo but the only one I have of them all together)










And they had their Jack outfits:


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> We visted a pioneer camp this weekend. Here is Morgan's take on a "prairie" apron dress.  She did get quite a few compliments. LOL



Love the pioneer camp outfit! Great colors and cute prints, just uh not so pioneerish! 



livndisney said:


> Anyone see a "theme" with Morgan? LOL



Hmm, into zebras I see! 



froggy33 said:


> HA!!  Thanks so much for butting in!  It's great to get anyones opinion.  The characters are the only slight concern..I want to plan character dinners but am worried that she'll freak out at the first one and then we'll be stuck all week!  It'll be an adventure I am sure!!  We are planning on staying at Wilderness Lodge and going back for breaks.  I looked forward to bringing my child to Disney much before I actually planned on having one!! And we took our nephew at 8 months old in the middle of July and survived!!  If we can do that we can do anything!!  Thanks again!



I found that Dallas did great with everything when we took him and he was tiny. He always loved the characters but his first interactions with them he was super tiny and just went up to them! He always napped in his stroller and played at the fun spots!



tadamom said:


> Hey Ladies & Tom....
> 
> It has been quite a while since I was on here but I have been checking-in to see what everyone has been sewing.  Everything has been EXCEPTIONAL!
> 
> Didn't think that we would be going to Disney until next year or so but it seems that we are actually trying to plan a trip for October.  We have only ever gone in the summer so this will be very different for us but we are very excited to during Halloween and MNSSHP.
> 
> Now, here is my plea.....I would love to see pics of some Halloween themed customs.  I don't want the kids to 100% match, I like for them to coordinate.  The kids will be DS - 8, DD - 4, DNiece - 4 and DNephew - 10 months, so I would love to see boys & girls.  Can anyone help me out?  Thanks!



I can play the halloween game! I think halloween are my favorite customs to make! 






Malificient Minnie and Haunted House Scared Mickey






Mickey Pumpkin






Haunted Mansion also works good for Halloween











And of course Jack Skellington!

I know I posted these not that long ago! Sorry!



revrob said:


> She has gotten so big!  She is so beautiful.  I love her hair styled like that.  It really makes me want to grow AbbyGrace's bangs out again.



Wow! Cindee doesn't Morgan have bangs? Did you braid them in! That is one awesome job!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

livndisney said:


> We visted a pioneer camp this weekend. Here is Morgan's take on a "prairie" apron dress.  She did get quite a few compliments. LOL



Did she age like 3 years in the last month????  Why does she look so grown up in this pic???  She was a little girl in Feb right???




tadamom said:


> Hey Ladies & Tom....
> 
> It has been quite a while since I was on here but I have been checking-in to see what everyone has been sewing.  Everything has been EXCEPTIONAL!
> 
> Didn't think that we would be going to Disney until next year or so but it seems that we are actually trying to plan a trip for October.  We have only ever gone in the summer so this will be very different for us but we are very excited to during Halloween and MNSSHP.
> 
> Now, here is my plea.....I would love to see pics of some Halloween themed customs.  I don't want the kids to 100% match, I like for them to coordinate.  The kids will be DS - 8, DD - 4, DNiece - 4 and DNephew - 10 months, so I would love to see boys & girls.  Can anyone help me out?  Thanks!




WOO Hooo...are we going to have another person join in for our mini-meet at the end of October???

I'm going the 23-27th

Crystal (Tinka_Belle) is planning on going the last week of October

Laura (ABC123mom) is planning on going 10/25-11/1

Kathy (kjbrown) is planning on going 10/24-11/2

Kelly (kstgelais) is planning on going 10/24-11/7

Minnie2 I'm missing but she is going 11/1-11/7

Cindee (LivnDisney)- lives there so we are dragging her over!


I'm having outfit issues.  I want Halloween themed outfits but it's also Aisling's 6th bday...anyone know how to combine both ????


----------



## jessica52877

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Did she age like 3 years in the last month????  Why does she look so grown up in this pic???  She was a little girl in Feb right???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOO Hooo...are we going to have another person join in for our mini-meet at the end of October???
> 
> I'm going the 23-27th
> 
> Crystal (Tinka_Belle) is planning on going the last week of October
> 
> Laura (ABC123mom) is planning on going 10/25-11/1
> 
> Kathy (kjbrown) is planning on going 10/24-11/2
> 
> Kelly (kstgelais) is planning on going 10/24-11/7
> 
> Minnie2 I'm missing but she is going 11/1-11/7
> 
> Cindee (LivnDisney)- lives there so we are dragging her over!
> 
> 
> I'm having outfit issues.  I want Halloween themed outfits but it's also Aisling's 6th bday...anyone know how to combine both ????



I see you are trying to make me jealous and come for a long weekend!  

How about a halloween person with a birthday hat on? I know a little odd but cute. I can't remember, is her birthday actually on halloween? I would do birthday for her actual birthday I think though and then halloween the other days (unless you combine the two).


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jessica52877 said:


> I see you are trying to make me jealous and come for a long weekend!
> 
> How about a halloween person with a birthday hat on? I know a little odd but cute. I can't remember, is her birthday actually on halloween? I would do birthday for her actual birthday I think though and then halloween the other days (unless you combine the two).



10/25...MNSSHP...we could ride the HM and you could sit on MY lap this time...just saying     THINK about it!!!!


Her bday is the 24th but I love Halloween (she came home from the hosp. on Halloween and we dressed her like a pumpkin).  I just think Halloween outfits could be so fun!!!

So hard when I can't consult the Princess about what SHE wants!


----------



## MegaWoman

sohappy said:


> You know you have a problem when. . .
> 
> you want to redo the boys bedroom with a Star Wars theme and can't find (affordable-meaning less than $100 each) bedding.  Instead of giving up on the idea, you make duvet covers yourself!  Here is the result:
> 
> I bought the sheets from potterybarn- with shipping and tax, they were almost $150 for both beds!  No way would I buy the whole set from them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a duvet cover, so it is not smooth or flat.  It is very lumpy and comfy!  I just need to finish up the button holes on the top.  I couldn't find my buttonhole foot during the move.



It's like you hopped into my brain and saw my vision!  I bought the sheets also (in Canada one twin set was 90$  )  I just couldn't let myself spend the money on the Pottery Barn duvet cover.  Anyway, it looks great and I'm going to CASE it!  

Stephanie


----------



## minnie2

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Did she age like 3 years in the last month????  Why does she look so grown up in this pic???  She was a little girl in Feb right???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOO Hooo...are we going to have another person join in for our mini-meet at the end of October???
> 
> I'm going the 23-27th
> 
> Crystal (Tinka_Belle) is planning on going the last week of October
> 
> Laura (ABC123mom) is planning on going 10/25-11/1
> 
> Kathy (kjbrown) is planning on going 10/24-11/2
> 
> Kelly (kstgelais) is planning on going 10/24-11/7
> 
> Minnie2 I'm missing but she is going 11/1-11/7
> 
> Cindee (LivnDisney)- lives there so we are dragging her over!
> 
> 
> I'm having outfit issues.  I want Halloween themed outfits but it's also Aisling's 6th bday...anyone know how to combine both ????


YAY!!!!  I am so excited!  
 Nikki's bday is 11/4 and for her actual bday i was hoping to do a princess something maybe a simply sweet patchwork jumper is my thought right now....

 We love Halloween too!  I am thinking we will be in FL for Halloween but we may be flying in on the 1st I am not sure.  If we are in FL for Halloween we will be in Tampa with my cousin and my niece and nephew( who I make stuff for) so that means Aunt Marlo ahs to make them Halloween outfits too and frankly I would want all 4 kids to some how  go together.  Though I am planning to far ahead.  I am also toying with Staying a few extra days and having my cousin get me from WDW  and fly home a few days later.  I ahven't worked out the kinks yet....



jessica52877 said:


> I see you are trying to make me jealous and come for a long weekend!
> 
> How about a halloween person with a birthday hat on? I know a little odd but cute. I can't remember, is her birthday actually on halloween? I would do birthday for her actual birthday I think though and then halloween the other days (unless you combine the two).


I think you should come!  Though if you did come feel free to make one of those FAB HM shirts for me and my kids  Or I would settle for the kid!    I just LOVE those!!!!!


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> I see you are trying to make me jealous and come for a long weekend!
> 
> How about a halloween person with a birthday hat on? I know a little odd but cute. I can't remember, is her birthday actually on halloween? I would do birthday for her actual birthday I think though and then halloween the other days (unless you combine the two).



Morgan and I took a vote-You are coming to Dis in October. Lin is just about one of the only people Shell talks to!


----------



## jessica52877

Okay, I am voicing my opinion for the October dismeet (even though I have no current plans of attending). Let's do all the kiddos in halloween customs! Do we have a meeting place yet? Guess we can wait until we a bit closer to decide!


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> Morgan and I took a vote-You are coming to Dis in October. Lin is just about one of the only people Shell talks to!



Wow! Really! And Lin enjoyed talking to Shell! I loved that he enjoyed talking to everyone! He didn't even really think of it as I was dragging him along.

I am not sure if he'll go for DL and WDW all in the same month. I am sitting here planning customs like a dork! As it is we have tons of halloween already!

Dallas sent Morgan something last week. I can't remember which day though. I ended up putting all your names on it though because it really is for all of you and that way you can open it if you like first. 

BTW, I need to know Morgan's 3 favorite characters and favorite restaurant!

Are you taking her to the MK on her birthday to get the gift card?


----------



## MouseTriper

I FINALLY finished my "funky Dr. Seuss" hoodie.  Lets just say it took me forever and ever.  I mean really forever.  However, I must say that I LOVE it.  Now it might just be me, but I love funky things!!! This raglan is so me!!  Hahaha.  Now seeing as though this was my very first time making a raglan, it is so not perfect but I don't care.  I LOVE it and so does my little one.  

Initially my plan was to have DD wear this to school for Dr. Seuss' birthday, however, seeing as though it took me a very,very, very long time, that did not happen.  So instead, we have decided to have a Cat in the Hat birthday bash this coming weekend!!!  Yippeeee.....!!!  

Anyway, get ready for to many "funky Cat in the Hat" hoodie pictures!!!   






















Oh and a BIG shout-out to *CARLAC* for a ROCKING RAGLAN pattern!!  Thank you so much Carla!!!


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> Wow! Really! And Lin enjoyed talking to Shell! I loved that he enjoyed talking to everyone! He didn't even really think of it as I was dragging him along.
> 
> I am not sure if he'll go for DL and WDW all in the same month. I am sitting here planning customs like a dork! As it is we have tons of halloween already!
> 
> Dallas sent Morgan something last week. I can't remember which day though. I ended up putting all your names on it though because it really is for all of you and that way you can open it if you like first.
> 
> BTW, I need to know Morgan's 3 favorite characters and favorite restaurant!
> 
> Are you taking her to the MK on her birthday to get the gift card?



Yes, she wants to go shopping at WDW on her Birthday. She doesn't know that I have a surprise set up for her.  

Her fave restaurant is Chef Mickey's
Her fave characters are: Tink and The Princess's.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jessica52877 said:


> Okay, I am voicing my opinion for the October dismeet (even though I have no current plans of attending). Let's do all the kiddos in halloween customs! Do we have a meeting place yet? Guess we can wait until we a bit closer to decide!





livndisney said:


> Morgan and I took a vote-You are coming to Dis in October. Lin is just about one of the only people Shell talks to!




OOOOH I think it's working.  I think we might be convincing her!!!



MouseTriper said:


>




GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

Oops...I meant to show you how my "funky" Cat in the Hat hoodie started out.....kinda designed it as I went along.  Hahahaha!!


----------



## juligrl

MouseTriper said:


>



 
That is beautiful!


----------



## 3goofyboys

2manyprincesses said:


> Now for the big question!!  I want to make all the girls something in minnie dot, but should I make them all matching round necks or coordinating different things?  (ie: one peasant, one round neck, one a line, one tiered twirl all in minnie dot?)  It would be for Chef Mickey's in May.



I always like coordinating, but not matching.  Just my personal preference, I'm sure whatever you decide it will be adorable!



sahm1000 said:


> So I may be the lone supporter of hospitals but I'll put my two cents in!  Before I choose my doctor (I've chosen several since we've moved) I choose my hospital.  Then the doctor.  That way you don't end up with a doctor you love and a hospital you hate.  If I don't like something about a hospital (rooming in practices, security - a big one for me with newborns, cafeteria, anesthesia availability, etc.) I will pick a different one.  SO I researched the hospitals in Dallas after we moved here, chose the one right for me and then picked a doctor who had privileges there.  My deliveries were great and complication free.  At both of the hospitals where I delivered I was able to have my babies with me in the room if I chose or to allow them to sleep in the nursery.  Immediately after delivery at both hospitals I was able to have them in the room with me and that is where they had all of their "busy" work (baths, foot prints, monitoring, etc.) done.  I was able to nurse them immediately after delivery.  And the best thing was the food!  Hard to believe, I know!  But I was able to order food off of  a menu at anytime during the day (from around 6:00 am - 8:00 pm) and they would bring it.  You had typical breakfast food, sandwiches, soups, salads, pastas, and main courses along with desserts.  It really was great and all of my nurses were very helpful.  I really can't say enough about it!  So my point is, check out your hospital and see for yourself.  It may not be as bad as you think.


 
I will say that I totally agree with this, the right hospital can make all the difference!  I am always shocked when people say that their babies were taken away shortly after delivery and gone for huge lengths of time.  I had my boys at two different hospitals and strict rooming in was the policy at both hospitals (and I think that's the norm in this neck of the woods).  Hospital policies can be a real bear if they aren't the right fit for you.



LisaZoe said:


> :


I lost my pic of the finished product, but I love these!  I would totally put my kiddos in those and I think they would be great for older boys as well.  Lisa, you are amazing!


----------



## billwendy

livndisney said:


> Yes, she wants to go shopping at WDW on her Birthday. She doesn't know that I have a surprise set up for her.
> 
> Her fave restaurant is Chef Mickey's
> Her fave characters are: Tink and The Princess's.




I wanna know the surprise!! i wont tell, I promise!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

billwendy said:


> I wanna know the surprise!! i wont tell, I promise!!!!!!!!!!!



Darn kid is too smart...she reads her mother's Disboard posts!!!  I dont' know what I'm going to do when Ash can read that well


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Did she age like 3 years in the last month????  Why does she look so grown up in this pic???  She was a little girl in Feb right???
> 
> 
> 
> It is totally the hair-I am trying to grown out the bangs and it makes her look SOOOOOOOO much older.





jessica52877 said:


> Okay, I am voicing my opinion for the October dismeet (even though I have no current plans of attending). Let's do all the kiddos in halloween customs! Do we have a meeting place yet? Guess we can wait until we a bit closer to decide!



Tell Lin he is outvoted and to get in the car.  Shell said he would even let me make him a shirt (He saw the ones Lin was wearing).



MouseTriper said:


> I FINALLY finished my "funky Dr. Seuss" hoodie.  Lets just say it took me forever and ever.  I mean really forever.  However, I must say that I LOVE it.  Now it might just be me, but I love funky things!!! This raglan is so me!!  Hahaha.  Now seeing as though this was my very first time making a raglan, it is so not perfect but I don't care.  I LOVE it and so does my little one.



Very cute!


----------



## Jennia

froggy33 said:


> I just noticed that you dd was 15.5 months her first trip to Disney.  Next December we will be taking our little girl who will be 17 months at the time.  If you don't mind me asking how was your trip?  How did Violet do?  Any tips/suggestions?  Thanks so much!!!



She absolutely LOVED it. We had done a "practice" vacation at 14 months to San Jose (not quite a 2 hour flight from us) and she did amazingly well. We chose to get a flight with a layover since this gave her time to run around for a bit. I think this worked out better for her, she slept most of the way on both flights, each way. I also tried to make sure we'd be on the planes for nap time.  
She was really great with the characters, too, but didn't want them touching her lol! She also tried giving Minnie a chewed up straw wrapper and seemed miffed when she didn't take it.  
Here are the only hints I can think of: bring LOTS of spare clothes; have prepackaged snacks; bring a new/interesting toy if you plan on sitting down for shows (or go during nap time-she never wanted to sit still for an entire show); take time out to use the different play spots in each park, this was her favorite part. Rides/attractions she loved: Dumbo and anything like it (Triceratops whirl, for example, in AK was well enjoyed), Country Bear Jamboree, any parade (waved Hi to everyone), Peter Pan's Flight, Small World (of course lol), Safari at AK, Toy Story Mania (though it's REALLY jerky, I had to hold her in place and protect her head from smashing into the car). She did NOT like Voyage of the Little Mermaid (no idea why) or any of the 3-D shows, but she was okay with POTC and Haunted Mansion (yet Ariel made her burst into hysterical crying. . .?!)



PrincessKell said:


> I am pretty sure here on this board we all know what you mean. hehe  I had the same though exactly!



Phew, then I don't have to worry about explaining what might sound like gibberish to my husband! 



teresajoy said:


> *OK!!!
> 
> Here we go!*........................
> 
> This is the Wishmom09 Give for Caleb
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=67583&threadid=589735&page=1#4098945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is their Trip Report:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=30337247#post30337247
> 
> THANKS EVERYONE!!!​



How does one sign up for a Big Give? 



livndisney said:


> We visted a pioneer camp this weekend. Here is Morgan's take on a "prairie" apron dress.  She did get quite a few compliments. LOL



Wow, your dd is gorgeous! Love her interpretation!  



MouseTriper said:


> Oops...I meant to show you how my "funky" Cat in the Hat hoodie started out.....kinda designed it as I went along.  Hahahaha!!




That looks like it was pretty complicated, but the end result is fantastic!


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Darn kid is too smart...she reads her mother's Disboard posts!!!  I dont' know what I'm going to do when Ash can read that well



That she does LOL. I can't tell the secret- but I promise pictures this week~


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> That she does LOL. I can't tell the secret- but I promise pictures this week~



We'll hold you to that!

MouseTriper! LOVE Dr Suess! That turned out really great! I also love the black and white coloring book picture.

Jennia - Big Give
Go to www.disbiggive.com and you have to register (we tend to approve pretty quickly so try back in an hour or so just logging on). Then look for current gives!


----------



## lovesdumbo

MouseTriper said:


> I FINALLY finished my "funky Dr. Seuss" hoodie.  Lets just say it took me forever and ever.  I mean really forever.  However, I must say that I LOVE it.  Now it might just be me, but I love funky things!!! This raglan is so me!!  Hahaha.  Now seeing as though this was my very first time making a raglan, it is so not perfect but I don't care.  I LOVE it and so does my little one.
> 
> Initially my plan was to have DD wear this to school for Dr. Seuss' birthday, however, seeing as though it took me a very,very, very long time, that did not happen.  So instead, we have decided to have a Cat in the Hat birthday bash this coming weekend!!!  Yippeeee.....!!!
> 
> Anyway, get ready for to many "funky Cat in the Hat" hoodie pictures!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and a BIG shout-out to *CARLAC* for a ROCKING RAGLAN pattern!!  Thank you so much Carla!!!


WOW!!!!!!  That is SO cool!!!!!   If you can make you can make anything!

Where did you find your fabrics?


----------



## my*2*angels

OH CINDEE you poor dear!  I am crying for you after seeing that beautiful pic of Morgan!  She looks so grown up!  

LOVE LOVE LOVE that Minnie stripwork jumper!  My dh saw it and said "WOW, you need to make the girls' one of those!"

Also love the cat in the hat!!!  I can tell that took some hard work, but it was well worth it!

I know there was others, but since I can't multiquote for some unknown reason  I am having a hard time keeping up!


----------



## Disney 4 Me

Does anyone know where I can get pink velcro? I checked at my local Joanns, who called a Super Joanns. Neither carries it. I then looked online and can't find any. Does it exist? Aleah has a Gymboree coat that velcros. That velcro is pink, but maybe they dyed it. Would that be hard?

Thanks for any help!
Chantell


----------



## Jennia

jessica52877 said:


> We'll hold you to that!
> 
> MouseTriper! LOVE Dr Suess! That turned out really great! I also love the black and white coloring book picture.
> 
> Jennia - Big Give
> Go to www.disbiggive.com and you have to register (we tend to approve pretty quickly so try back in an hour or so just logging on). Then look for current gives!




Just registered about fifteen minutes ago!


----------



## livndisney

Disney 4 Me said:


> Does anyone know where I can get pink velcro? I checked at my local Joanns, who called a Super Joanns. Neither carries it. I then looked online and can't find any. Does it exist? Aleah has a Gymboree coat that velcros. That velcro is pink, but maybe they dyed it. Would that be hard?
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> Chantell



I know I have seen it prepackaged at Joanns. Maybe try Walmart?

I am holding some in my hand. It says  Sew-On hook & Loop Fastener style # 866404 Sku 3628898

How much do you need?


----------



## abc123mom

MouseTriper said:


>



I LOVE funky!!  This is FABULOUS!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

livndisney said:


> I know I have seen it prepackaged at Joanns. Maybe try Walmart?
> 
> I am holding some in my hand. It says  Sew-On hook & Loop Fastener style # 866404 Sku 3628898



OK I just read this really fast and missed the part that said "I'm holding some in my hand"...I thought you just knew that off the top of your head


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> OK I just read this really fast and missed the part that said "I'm holding some in my hand"...I thought you just knew that off the top of your head



Yes, I am THAT good LOL. Didn't Morgan tell you "Mommy knows EVERYTHING!"


----------



## livndisney

Ok this is why I am having a "pity party" ......

This was my baby on one of her first trips to WDW.






And then look at the pioneer camp pic.


----------



## Disney 4 Me

livndisney said:


> I know I have seen it prepackaged at Joanns. Maybe try Walmart?
> 
> I am holding some in my hand. It says  Sew-On hook & Loop Fastener style # 866404 Sku 3628898
> 
> How much do you need?



I'm making skirts for a dance company.  Actually, they aren't that hard. It's a simple netting that they want gathered. I'm making 12, possibly 14 skirts. There needs to be 3 inches of velcro on each skirt.

I haven't checked Walmart yet. I'll try there. Thanks for the info! And so quickly, too!


----------



## LisaZoe

MouseTriper said:


> Anyway, get ready for to many "funky Cat in the Hat" hoodie pictures!!!



That is wonderful! I love that you made your own striped fabric for the front. It's perfect as a background for the Cat.


----------



## froggy33

Jennia said:


> She absolutely LOVED it. We had done a "practice" vacation at 14 months to San Jose (not quite a 2 hour flight from us) and she did amazingly well. We chose to get a flight with a layover since this gave her time to run around for a bit. I think this worked out better for her, she slept most of the way on both flights, each way. I also tried to make sure we'd be on the planes for nap time.
> She was really great with the characters, too, but didn't want them touching her lol! She also tried giving Minnie a chewed up straw wrapper and seemed miffed when she didn't take it.
> Here are the only hints I can think of: bring LOTS of spare clothes; have prepackaged snacks; bring a new/interesting toy if you plan on sitting down for shows (or go during nap time-she never wanted to sit still for an entire show); take time out to use the different play spots in each park, this was her favorite part. Rides/attractions she loved: Dumbo and anything like it (Triceratops whirl, for example, in AK was well enjoyed), Country Bear Jamboree, any parade (waved Hi to everyone), Peter Pan's Flight, Small World (of course lol), Safari at AK, Toy Story Mania (though it's REALLY jerky, I had to hold her in place and protect her head from smashing into the car). She did NOT like Voyage of the Little Mermaid (no idea why) or any of the 3-D shows, but she was okay with POTC and Haunted Mansion (yet Ariel made her burst into hysterical crying. . .?!)


Thanks so much!!  I am so excited to go!  I have been thinking/planning for this since I found out I was pregnant!


----------



## tinashaver

MouseTriper said:


> I FINALLY finished my "funky Dr. Seuss" hoodie.  Lets just say it took me forever and ever.  I mean really forever.  However, I must say that I LOVE it.  Now it might just be me, but I love funky things!!! This raglan is so me!!  Hahaha.  Now seeing as though this was my very first time making a raglan, it is so not perfect but I don't care.  I LOVE it and so does my little one.
> 
> Initially my plan was to have DD wear this to school for Dr. Seuss' birthday, however, seeing as though it took me a very,very, very long time, that did not happen.  So instead, we have decided to have a Cat in the Hat birthday bash this coming weekend!!!  Yippeeee.....!!!
> 
> Anyway, get ready for to many "funky Cat in the Hat" hoodie pictures!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and a BIG shout-out to *CARLAC* for a ROCKING RAGLAN pattern!!  Thank you so much Carla!!!



just want to say I think this rocks!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Guys,

Love Dr. Seuss!!!!Wow - you and Lisazoe making your own fabric lately!!! you girls are too good!!!

Morgan - wow, she really does look grown up in that picture!! Tell her I hope she enjoys her surprise!! And then tells us all about it!!!

Here is a Pinafore dress I made for little neice - it wasnt a Carla pattern, and boy did I miss that!! The directions were lacking to say the least!!  Oh well, I hope it fits her!!!





Then I made 3 of these for Hannah, Elizabeth and Abby - what do you think I should put across the middle? ribbon? rick rack??? For some reason, I had forgotten about making tshirt twirl tops!! I forgot how easy they are!!





Did anyone use their Brother CE5000 sewing machine yet? Im still undecided!!


----------



## sahm1000

MouseTriper said:


> I FINALLY finished my "funky Dr. Seuss" hoodie.  Lets just say it took me forever and ever.  I mean really forever.  However, I must say that I LOVE it.  Now it might just be me, but I love funky things!!! This raglan is so me!!  Hahaha.  Now seeing as though this was my very first time making a raglan, it is so not perfect but I don't care.  I LOVE it and so does my little one.
> 
> Initially my plan was to have DD wear this to school for Dr. Seuss' birthday, however, seeing as though it took me a very,very, very long time, that did not happen.  So instead, we have decided to have a Cat in the Hat birthday bash this coming weekend!!!  Yippeeee.....!!!
> 
> Anyway, get ready for to many "funky Cat in the Hat" hoodie pictures!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and a BIG shout-out to *CARLAC* for a ROCKING RAGLAN pattern!!  Thank you so much Carla!!!




I LOVE THIS!  Fantastic!  You really should be proud of yourself, it's wonderful!



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Love Dr. Seuss!!!!Wow - you and Lisazoe making your own fabric lately!!! you girls are too good!!!
> 
> Morgan - wow, she really does look grown up in that picture!! Tell her I hope she enjoys her surprise!! And then tells us all about it!!!
> 
> Here is a Pinafore dress I made for little neice - it wasnt a Carla pattern, and boy did I miss that!! The directions were lacking to say the least!!  Oh well, I hope it fits her!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made 3 of these for Hannah, Elizabeth and Abby - what do you think I should put across the middle? ribbon? rick rack??? For some reason, I had forgotten about making tshirt twirl tops!! I forgot how easy they are!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone use their Brother CE5000 sewing machine yet? Im still undecided!!




Your t-shirt twirl top turned out great!  I actually hate making them!  I would rather make just about anything else than those, mine always turns out funky so great job!  I would probably use some big JUMBO ric-rac (the kind you buy by the  yard).  Way to go, you're such a great aunt!


----------



## revrob

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Love Dr. Seuss!!!!Wow - you and Lisazoe making your own fabric lately!!! you girls are too good!!!
> 
> Morgan - wow, she really does look grown up in that picture!! Tell her I hope she enjoys her surprise!! And then tells us all about it!!!
> 
> Here is a Pinafore dress I made for little neice - it wasnt a Carla pattern, and boy did I miss that!! The directions were lacking to say the least!!  Oh well, I hope it fits her!!!



WHERE did you get this fabric?  I need some!


----------



## billwendy

revrob said:


> WHERE did you get this fabric?  I need some!



I got a little remanent of it last year after Easter from  JOann's - those bunnies re just so cute!! I only had a half yard, or I'd share!!!!

ooohhh, jumbo rick rack - anyone know what colors it comes in?


----------



## eyor44

MouseTriper said:


>



I love everything posted as usual, but this thing ROCKS! 

It's a sad, sad day. I was in Walmart this evening and I wasn't going to buy any material, but just cruising by the fabric when I noticed that the shelves looked a little empty. I got closer and saw the clearance stickers.  Then I looked around and saw more empty shelves.  The associate confirmed my fear. They are closing our fabric department!


----------



## billwendy

eyor44 said:


> I love everything posted as usual, but this thing ROCKS!
> 
> It's a sad, sad day. I was in Walmart this evening and I wasn't going to buy any material, but just cruising by the fabric when I noticed that the shelves looked a little empty. I got closer and saw the clearance stickers.  Then I looked around and saw more empty shelves.  The associate confirmed my fear. They are closing our fabric department!



Ugh - I just went through this too!! It is such a BUMMER!! All I can say is buy  up what you can!!!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> GORGEOUS!!!





juligrl said:


> That is beautiful!





livndisney said:


> Very cute!



 Awww thank you such much guys!!!




Jennia said:


> That looks like it was pretty complicated, but the end result is fantastic!


 Thanks....it was rather complictated for me...lol...I take forever to make a simple thing and this was far from simple.  Haha.  Hopefully I will pick up speed next time.  Haha.  



jessica52877 said:


> MouseTriper! LOVE Dr Suess! That turned out really great! I also love the black and white coloring book picture.
> !


 Thanks Jessica!!!!!   



lovesdumbo said:


> WOW!!!!!!  That is SO cool!!!!!   If you can make you can make anything!
> 
> Where did you find your fabrics?


 NOT!  Hahaha....you definitely don't want to look too closely and omg you never ever wanna see the inside of my hoodie.  Hahaha....I will say this....NEVER try to make a huge applique like that using old scraps of stabilizer!!   Not a good idea!  Next time I will cut out a huge NEW piece.  Just saying....lol.... 

Seriously though...thank you so much!  I couldn't find any aqua colored knit so I cut up a shirt which was the right color.  The striped red and white I have had for awhile.  I got it online somewhere...I will look it up for you.



my*2*angels said:


> Also love the cat in the hat!!!  I can tell that took some hard work, but it was well worth it!


Thank you so much....definitely worth it to me.  My DD's birthday is this weekend so I am SOO glad I finished it in time for her party.  We are just doing the party at a park but now I need to make my own Cat in the Hat cake!



abc123mom said:


> I LOVE funky!!  This is FABULOUS!!


 Thank you!!!  I know some of my RL friends here do not get me or my love for funky clothing.  Hahaha...their loss, right?!!!   



LisaZoe said:


> That is wonderful! I love that you made your own striped fabric for the front. It's perfect as a background for the Cat.


 Thanks Lisa!!!  I looked and looked but could never find any cool fabric I liked so I figured heck, why not make my own!  Hahaha.... 



LisaZoe said:


> I decided to line the shorts completely since there are so many seams of the patchwork. I got very frustrated when I tried to remember how to stitch the layers together at the hem so when turned right side out, the lining was where it was supposed to be. QUOTE]  Lisa...this set looks FABULOUS!!!!  You did an amazing job!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 2manyprincesses said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of my middle 2 Anna and Elaina in their dresses made with Carla's stripwork bodice.  ETA: DMIL made the first one, can you see the perfectness of it?  Yup, she's that good. I made the second one and I have to say that ruffles hide a multitude of sins! (hope that doesn't offend anyone, I don't mean it to!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed I hope this works!! My first post with pics!
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh wow, I love all your dresses!!!  Your kiddos are adorable!!!  I really like the round neck one!  I think a pop of yellow would be cool!
> 
> 
> 
> livndisney said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am feeling sorry for myself. My baby turns 8 this week. And I am not loving it.  The time is going too fast!!!!! I want it to slow down! I swear she was just 5 last week.
> 
> This week is usually pretty emotional for me. I don't usually post about these things, but I always say a silent "thank you" and prayer for those in China, for this wonderful gift they have given me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwww, my baby turns 5 this week and I agree with you, time is flying by way too fast!!!
> 
> I totally understand how you feel.  I get emotional around this time as well.  They truly are precious gifts!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> EnchantedPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, dd and I look through some cliparts of minnie mouse on Disneyclips.com, and she picked out the minnie that she wanted, and this is what I made with it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the applique - not perfect!  This is the second applique that I piece together...before that, I only did mickey mouse head, or circle and square or rectangular!   Again, thanks to Heather for the wonderful tutorial!!!
> 
> I will be back to catch up, and hopefully with more things to share!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my goodness, I am in LOVE with this outfit.  You did an AMAZING job!!!  Wow, it is just so pretty!!!!!  You must post a picture of your little cutie in it!!!  Pretty please!
> 
> 
> 
> thewesterberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a lurker around here for the last couple of weeks, checking out all the amazing things and you all inspired me!
> 
> We have a son, so no dresses for him.  We're heading to WDW with friends in August and I finally had an excuse to make a dress as we'll have a little girl traveling with us!
> 
> I'm a quilter, but here's my first attempt at sewing a dress (no pattern, just a hodge podge of internet tutorials and measuring the width of a dress at Target using my DH's swiss army knife!).  I'm happy how it turned out and can't wait to give it do our friend's daughter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww this is ADORABLE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> froggy33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is really not related to sewing at all, but I know how brilliant all of you are and I know that you won't hold anything back when answering my question..
> My sister-in-laws husband (aka my BIL) just passed away.  He was only 36.  They have two sons 8 and 2.  It's obviously been a great loss for us all.
> 
> My DH, baby girl, and I are planning a trip to Disney next December with the grandparents and I have decided that no matter what we are getting my SIL and nephews there.  Long story short, my youngest nephew will turn 3 about 3-4 weeks before we go.  How strict are they on the under 3 age limit?  He's pretty small for his age and we would buy the ticket before he turned three rolleyes1 )  Just wondering...I don't want to cheat anyone of anything, but they won't be able to afford it and so we plan on making it happen.
> 
> Thanks ladies!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no....I am so sorry for your loss.  How sad.  I hope you can all work it out so they are able to go with you.
Click to expand...


----------



## karebear1

livndisney said:


> We visted a pioneer camp this weekend. Here is Morgan's take on a "prairie" apron dress.  She did get quite a few compliments. LOL



She is just too cute! I LOVe her prairie dress!



teresajoy said:


> I have to tell you something though, it's about Heather. I'm almost too ashamed to type this....
> 
> Heather doesn't like dolls!
> 
> I KNOW!!!
> 
> Where did I go wrong with her???
> 
> I wanted to go to Madison this summer for the big sale, but the notice I got about it sounded like they are scaling it back considerably.
> 
> 
> 
> She is much better Karen!!! Thanks for asking. No throwing up today at all!



Heather must've seen that one  episode of Twilight Zone with that doll that just kept repeating something like ":My name is Chatty kathy..... and I'm going to kill you".   I'd have an aversion to dolls after seeing that too!!  I's ok if she doesn't like dolls.... she can come along for the ride!


Glad to hear Arminda is feelign better today. It always stinks to be sick.... for sure!



Jajone said:


> Don;t forget me, I'm in little ol Green Bay.



Of course not! You're probably closer to it then I am!



MouseTriper said:


> I FINALLY finished my "funky Dr. Seuss" hoodie.  Lets just say it took me forever and ever.  I mean really forever.  However, I must say that I LOVE it.  Now it might just be me, but I love funky things!!! This raglan is so me!!  Hahaha.  Now seeing as though this was my very first time making a raglan, it is so not perfect but I don't care.  I LOVE it and so does my little one.
> 
> Initially my plan was to have DD wear this to school for Dr. Seuss' birthday, however, seeing as though it took me a very,very, very long time, that did not happen.  So instead, we have decided to have a Cat in the Hat birthday bash this coming weekend!!!  Yippeeee.....!!!
> 
> Anyway, get ready for to many "funky Cat in the Hat" hoodie pictures!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and a BIG shout-out to *CARLAC* for a ROCKING RAGLAN pattern!!  Thank you so much Carla!!!



AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

livndisney said:


> We visted a pioneer camp this weekend. Here is Morgan's take on a "prairie" apron dress.  She did get quite a few compliments. LOL


  She is such a little cutie-patootie!!! 



2cutekidz said:


> I made a boys and girls Halloween set last year...FrankenGoofy was my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the different sizes, not sure what's up with that?!


I remember these, so dang cute!!!



jham said:


> Hey Amy, we love to go to Disneyland in October!
> 
> This is when I just started sewing after many years of not sewing, Lily has a Halloween patchwork skirt and Halloween fabric Mickey head applique and the boys have Jack Skellington applique tees and Jayden has a mickey head applique in a Halloween fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is last fall:
> 
> Lily had a jumper out of Disney Halloween fabric.  The boys wore Indy shirts (but hey, they were orange and black!  ) and Jayden wore her Halloween Mickey head shirt from last year.
> 
> (not a good photo but the only one I have of them all together)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they had their Jack outfits:


Oh wow, I love all these pictures of your adorable kiddos!!  Where is the big Candy Corn at???



jessica52877 said:


> I can play the halloween game! I think halloween are my favorite customs to make!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malificient Minnie and Haunted House Scared Mickey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mickey Pumpkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haunted Mansion also works good for Halloween
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course Jack Skellington!
> 
> I know I posted these not that long ago! Sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Cindee doesn't Morgan have bangs? Did you braid them in! That is one awesome job!


  I remember all of these and still love them!!!!!  So awesome!



livndisney said:


> Ok this is why I am having a "pity party" ......
> 
> This was my baby on one of her first trips to WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then look at the pioneer camp pic.


Awwww time is flying by!!!!



tinashaver said:


> just want to say I think this rocks!


 Hehehe....thank you so much!!!!!  



billwendy said:


> Love Dr. Seuss!!!!Wow - you and Lisazoe making your own fabric lately!!! you girls are too good!!!


, wow you sure know how to make a girl blush!  Thank you so much!  However, I must say that Lisa is a PRO...I am just a wanna-be...LMAO!!!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

billwendy said:


> Here is a Pinafore dress I made for little neice - it wasnt a Carla pattern, and boy did I miss that!! The directions were lacking to say the least!!  Oh well, I hope it fits her!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made 3 of these for Hannah, Elizabeth and Abby - what do you think I should put across the middle? ribbon? rick rack??? For some reason, I had forgotten about making tshirt twirl tops!! I forgot how easy they are!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone use their Brother CE5000 sewing machine yet? Im still undecided!!


Awww Wendy those little dresses are so sweet!!!



sahm1000 said:


> I LOVE THIS!  Fantastic!  You really should be proud of yourself, it's wonderful!


Aww totally blushing again...thank  you so much!!!  I really am proud of myself.....I couldn't wait to show you guys!



eyor44 said:


> I love everything posted as usual, but this thing ROCKS!


 Hehehe...THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!



karebear1 said:


> AWESOME!!!!!


  Aww thank you karebear!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2manyprincesses

MouseTriper said:


> I FINALLY finished my "funky Dr. Seuss" hoodie.  Lets just say it took me forever and ever.  I mean really forever.  However, I must say that I LOVE it.  Now it might just be me, but I love funky things!!! This raglan is so me!!  Hahaha.  Now seeing as though this was my very first time making a raglan, it is so not perfect but I don't care.  I LOVE it and so does my little one.
> 
> Initially my plan was to have DD wear this to school for Dr. Seuss' birthday, however, seeing as though it took me a very,very, very long time, that did not happen.  So instead, we have decided to have a Cat in the Hat birthday bash this coming weekend!!!  Yippeeee.....!!!
> 
> Anyway, get ready for to many "funky Cat in the Hat" hoodie pictures!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and a BIG shout-out to *CARLAC* for a ROCKING RAGLAN pattern!!  Thank you so much Carla!!!




That is AWESOME!!   And I think the boots seal the deal, so no wearing them apart!!  Great pictures and a beautiful girl.  (But I still really like those boots! )


----------



## 2manyprincesses

sohappy said:


> .



Would it be so bad if a grown man wanted this?  Not that he'll get it, but DH really likes this.  Maybe a blanket for his man cave though.  (I'll add it to the ever growing list of great ideas I get from here!) 



LisaZoe said:


> :



I love the idea of making your own madras!  All the ones I see in the stores are good, but ....meh.  You know?  Very cute and very Annapolitan.  (ie: something boaters in Annapolis would wear)



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Now...for Patrick's Kimono.



So cute!!



EnchantedPrincess said:


>



Wow!  Way to jump back in with both feet!  I love the dress and your applique is perfect!


----------



## 2manyprincesses

thewesterberg said:


>



I love this!  I'm too scared to try shirring (sp?) but it looks perfect on your outfit!


livndisney said:


>



Probably the coolest pioneer girl I've ever seen!   


livndisney said:


> Anyone see a "theme" with Morgan? LOL



What is funny is that I was not getting it for a while.  I was like, What?  Painted fingernails???  
Then I saw someone else got it and I had my "duh" moment. 



Tinka_Belle said:


> Everything looks fabulous. I love the Ariel dress. You did great even if it did frustrate you. For the Minnie I like the idea of adding the flower to it.



Thanks for that!!  Right now, she is having dinner with Ariel in Disneyland for her BDay.  Can't wait to hear all about it in the morning!



teresajoy said:


> OOOOH OOOOOH!!! I love the Ariel dress!!! That is PERFECT!!! Truly a great job!



Thanks!  



billwendy said:


>



Love those!!  How sweet will that baby look in the green one?!?  And I love tshirt dresses too.  My girls love to knock around in them in the summer.  Comfy, pretty, and best of all cheap!! 

Thanks everyone for the opinions on the round neck and the coordinating vs. matching thing.  I'll let you all know how it goes!  

Also, my oldest DD 8 said, "OK now can you make me something and put me on the internet?"  And youngest baby 10 mos. said,"Aaargh!!"  Which means let ME push the buttons and then get me a cookie!  So you might be seeing those 2 turkeys soon.  Thanks again!!


----------



## michelea

revrob said:


> WHERE did you get this fabric?  I need some!



I just bought some at my Joann's this past weekend.


----------



## *Toadstool*

livndisney said:


> I am feeling sorry for myself. My baby turns 8 this week. And I am not loving it.  The time is going too fast!!!!! I want it to slow down! I swear she was just 5 last week.
> 
> This week is usually pretty emotional for me. I don't usually post about these things, but I always say a silent "thank you" and prayer for those in China, for this wonderful gift they have given me.


Awww..  



Adi12982 said:


> This is my first, so I am a little nervous about having the baby at a maternity center, but they are very careful throughout your pregnancy and if there is ANYTHING wrong then you will be transferred to a hospital.  I am also very traumatized after my cousin had her baby in December. . . it was a hospital birth and it was scary and then the babies go to the nursery for 3-4 hours soon after being born.  Her baby cried the entire 3 hours she was there, no one picked her up or took her to be fed, nothing!!  It was three hours that changed my mind about hospital births.  PLUS I am over weight and I don't like the chances of being pushed to c-section JUST because of that.  Here's the article that got me thinking I should use a midwife: http://womeasure.wordpress.com/2006/11/16/avoiding-surgery-lowering-the-cesarean-rate-in-big-moms/
> 
> and here is the Miami Maternity center, both DH and I are very impressed with them so far.  Plus it doesn't hurt that the head midwife there has delivered over 11,000 babies: http://www.miamimaternitycenter.net/


My daughter was kept away from me for 5 hours. Worse than that they wouldn't let my DH take her from the nursery. I was knocked out from the morphine they gave me during the c-section. My epidural wasn't working, and they didn't believe me until I screamed when he cut me open. I didn't wake up until 5 hours later. Don't even remember the first day after I had her. I also told them I was breastfeeding and they didn't honor my wishes. I am very bitter about it. 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I am sorry I don't have time to multi-quote everyone, but I love everything that I have seen the last few pages.
> 
> I have to admit that I haven't touched my machine since Christmas until last week.  I decided to start sewing for my kiddos for our disney trip in August.  So far, I have only finished a Minnie Mouse outfit for dd to wear to Chef Mickey.  I have a piglet applique all cut out (for Crystal Palace), and was going to applique it on a t-shirt but now think I will applique it on something else..maybe Carla's Portrait Peasant top.  Well, that applique is sitting on the side for now..I think I will work on ds's shirt for Chef Mickey next.
> 
> Anyway, dd and I look through some cliparts of minnie mouse on Disneyclips.com, and she picked out the minnie that she wanted, and this is what I made with it...


Your applique looks perfect to me. It is so good. I love that clipart that you chose. 



thewesterberg said:


> I've been a lurker around here for the last couple of weeks, checking out all the amazing things and you all inspired me!
> 
> We have a son, so no dresses for him.  We're heading to WDW with friends in August and I finally had an excuse to make a dress as we'll have a little girl traveling with us!
> 
> I'm a quilter, but here's my first attempt at sewing a dress (no pattern, just a hodge podge of internet tutorials and measuring the width of a dress at Target using my DH's swiss army knife!).  I'm happy how it turned out and can't wait to give it do our friend's daughter!


Really cute look!



LisaZoe said:


>


 WOW!!!!! Seriously... can you give me some applique tips? How are all your curves soooo smooth? Just lots of practice??? What stitch length do you use???
LOL.. I am always in awe of your outfits!!!



2manyprincesses said:


>


Love the princess one. That is adorable!



sohappy said:


> In other random news, I got tickets to Disney on Ice today!  1st row rinkside!  Cooper is hoping that Stitch will touch him- not likely, but they should be great seats.


  I am really pumped when everyone talks about Disney on Ice. We are in the first row rinkside on May 1st!!! 



twob4him said:


> I love the top pic fabric! Cute! Good luck finding it!
> *So do you have any to spare of the dot?* Please pm me if you can part with some!!! I have been trying to get it for two years now!



I've seen it on ebay several times. I'll try to post here next time I see it. I didn't realize it was that rare!



sohappy said:


> I bought the sheets from potterybarn- with shipping and tax, they were almost $150 for both beds!  No way would I buy the whole set from them


LOVE IT!!!!
I am about to get some pottery barn sheets for my DD. I saw the Star Wars ones while I was there, and told my DH I wanted them for our bed....  we like Star Wars!!!



disneymommieof2 said:


> Here are the kids Disney on ice outfits:
> 
> We had a great time at the show the kids loved it!! I can post some pictures from the show, I didn't want to have a mile long post!


Wow, love the patchwork skirt!!



DisneyKings said:


> Here's the 2nd dress I've made (I made the bows too):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has lots of errors in it, but it's good enough & she loves it.  I definitely need to have my machine serviced & ruffler foot fixed before I can do anything else.  Maybe I just need a new machine!   I figured I needed to do a few outfits before I insisted I needed a new machine, but I would love to have one that embroiders Disney characters!


Great job! I wouldn't have known it was your first dress. Are your bows made out of fabric or ribbon? I couldn't tell. I am critical of myself too. I just always remember what Lizette Thomson from Children's Corner told me... She said to remember our clothes that we sew are always on a galloping horse. LOL.. meaning they are usually moving around so much that other people won't notice! 



kimmylaj said:


> hey everybody, an early happy st patricks day from staten island. today is our parade, ryan didnt want anything made for him but here is mia's little outfit for the parade.  i am so excited it will be 64 degrees , still some patches of snow on the ground but i dont think we will need jackets. yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


CUTE! We are going to a parade for St. Pattys as well. Do they throw cabbage other veggies at your parades?? I thought that was so funny when I found out!



sahm1000 said:


> So I may be the lone supporter of hospitals but I'll put my two cents in!  Before I choose my doctor (I've chosen several since we've moved) I choose my hospital.  Then the doctor.  That way you don't end up with a doctor you love and a hospital you hate.  If I don't like something about a hospital (rooming in practices, security - a big one for me with newborns, cafeteria, anesthesia availability, etc.) I will pick a different one.  SO I researched the hospitals in Dallas after we moved here, chose the one right for me and then picked a doctor who had privileges there.  My deliveries were great and complication free.  At both of the hospitals where I delivered I was able to have my babies with me in the room if I chose or to allow them to sleep in the nursery.  Immediately after delivery at both hospitals I was able to have them in the room with me and that is where they had all of their "busy" work (baths, foot prints, monitoring, etc.) done.  I was able to nurse them immediately after delivery.  And the best thing was the food!  Hard to believe, I know!  But I was able to order food off of  a menu at anytime during the day (from around 6:00 am - 8:00 pm) and they would bring it.  You had typical breakfast food, sandwiches, soups, salads, pastas, and main courses along with desserts.  It really was great and all of my nurses were very helpful.  I really can't say enough about it!  So my point is, check out your hospital and see for yourself.  It may not be as bad as you think.


I think my hospital experience was so horrible because I didn't get to pick my hospital or my Dr.... THANK YOU TEXAS MEDICAID  
My hubby lost his job a week before I was due. Read ^^ for just a tiny part of my hospital experience. I can't go on about it because I'd start to want to punch in my computer screen.. lol
That being said my current OBGYN is great and I have had pretty good experiences with the 3 surgeries I have had at the hospital with him. I actually like another hospital that is about the same distance from me better, but my doctor doesn't go there. I was considering switching doctors just to go there if I end up having a hysterectomy. I <3 my doctor though.



LisaZoe said:


> Thanks, I think I'll try that on the other leg... once it's done. I used a wet washcloth to wipe away the residue but I worried that it would make things look messy. I think using one towel to press the other will help keep the loops nice and fluffy.
> 
> 
> 
> I basically took a rotary cutter method for patchwork quilts to do the fabric of these. I started with a strip of each print. Mine were 5.5" long by the width of the fabric. I stitched, serged, pressed and topstitched the strips together. Once all were joined, I used my rotary cutter to make 5.5" inch patchwork strips. I then sewed those strips into longer strips of two sections I ended up with 3 longer strips of 12 squares and one strip of 6. Here's how it looked before cutting the strips of squares:
> 
> 
> 
> The next part was a little more work. I figured out how many squares I needed to make the length needed as well as the pattern I wanted to create with the squares. I then took out the seams from the strips in the right places to create the right number of 4 square strips that when sewn together made the pattern I wanted. Here's a mock-up of how it looked:
> 
> 
> I determined that without hem and elastic casing allowance, 2 sections of 4x4 patchwork would be enough for the shorts. I then cut them out and constructed the shorts as I would normally except I lined them, which is why I didn't add anything for the casing or hem.
> 
> 
> I hope that made sense!


Thank you for the tutorial.



livndisney said:


> Anyone see a "theme" with Morgan? LOL


Awww.. I LOVE zebra fabric as well. Too bad it isn't as flattering on adults. 



Haganfam5 said:


> I finally had a good nap this afternoon so I am sooo greatful for that!  Hopefully, tonight I can sleep!


I hope you feel better. I understand what it feels like to hurt that bad!  



2cutekidz said:


> I made a boys and girls Halloween set last year...FrankenGoofy was my favorite.


So cute!!! What is the minnie on the bodice of the dress? I can't figure out what she is dressed up as. 



teresajoy said:


> I had Corey at a hospital with an OB. It was one of the single WORST experinces of my entire life. Truly, horrible. I was treated like a number and after Corey was born they acted like they owned him. The nurses were mean and did not listen to one thing I told them regarding the care of Corey. The pediatrician was a jerk. Well, they were ALL jerks!
> For all my other pregnancies I went to a midwife and "delivered" at a hospital. The experience was much better. I love my midwife!


I had a similar experience ^^.
I'm glad you were able to have the other pregnancies go so much better. That is part of my fear of trying to have another baby. I really don't want to experience that again! I know some mamas say you forget, but I can't for some reason.



MouseTriper said:


>


WOW!!! That is amazing. I can't imagine how many hours of sewing and cutting that was. It turned out great!



Disney 4 Me said:


> Does anyone know where I can get pink velcro? I checked at my local Joanns, who called a Super Joanns. Neither carries it. I then looked online and can't find any. Does it exist? Aleah has a Gymboree coat that velcros. That velcro is pink, but maybe they dyed it. Would that be hard?
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> Chantell


I got some at Wal Mart. It was after they stopped carrying fabric too. It was in the notions section.



billwendy said:


> Then I made 3 of these for Hannah, Elizabeth and Abby - what do you think I should put across the middle? ribbon? rick rack??? For some reason, I had forgotten about making tshirt twirl tops!! I forgot how easy they are!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone use their Brother CE5000 sewing machine yet? Im still undecided!!


Is that first one the Miss Molly pattern?? It is really cute!



billwendy said:


> I got a little remanent of it last year after Easter from  JOann's - those bunnies re just so cute!! I only had a half yard, or I'd share!!!!
> 
> ooohhh, jumbo rick rack - anyone know what colors it comes in?


My Hobby Lobby has just about every color. I've used the jumbo packaged Wrights rick rack before and it deteriorated in the wash.. just FYI. I have better luck with the by the yard stuff.



eyor44 said:


> I love everything posted as usual, but this thing ROCKS!
> 
> It's a sad, sad day. I was in Walmart this evening and I wasn't going to buy any material, but just cruising by the fabric when I noticed that the shelves looked a little empty. I got closer and saw the clearance stickers.  Then I looked around and saw more empty shelves.  The associate confirmed my fear. They are closing our fabric department!


Awww... I felt the same way. I have to go at least 30 minutes for fabric. That is expensive fabric at the heirloom shop too. It is either 12 dollars and up a yard or drive an hour into town. I truly miss my Wal Mart fabric just for the quick stuff.


I think I am going to post some pictures of the unfinished castle bed. I repainted my turretty looking parts on the bed because I didn't like the airbrushing, and I am wanting to maybe stencil something on it, but I don't know what. Surely you ladies will have some ideas. I don't want to do characters. I know that would be the first idea!   
I need to go and find my camera so I can take pictures. I am really stumped, but I have time until I NEED to do it. I am painting bricks.... it is a big bed... lots of bricks.


----------



## disneymommieof2

froggy33 said:


> I just noticed that you dd was 15.5 months her first trip to Disney.  Next December we will be taking our little girl who will be 17 months at the time.  If you don't mind me asking how was your trip?  How did Violet do?  Any tips/suggestions?  Thanks so much!!!


We went when dd was 15 mo. In fact her birthday is 1 day before yours! And Three years. I did a TR here's the link:
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1619846
Sorry the pics are so teeny tiny I had them in shutterfly and they magically shrunk to bite size. 



tadamom said:


> Hey Ladies & Tom....
> 
> It has been quite a while since I was on here but I have been checking-in to see what everyone has been sewing.  Everything has been EXCEPTIONAL!
> 
> Didn't think that we would be going to Disney until next year or so but it seems that we are actually trying to plan a trip for October.  We have only ever gone in the summer so this will be very different for us but we are very excited to during Halloween and MNSSHP.
> 
> Now, here is my plea.....I would love to see pics of some Halloween themed customs.  I don't want the kids to 100% match, I like for them to coordinate.  The kids will be DS - 8, DD - 4, DNiece - 4 and DNephew - 10 months, so I would love to see boys & girls.  Can anyone help me out?  Thanks!


We went around halloween time for our last trip. I was just new to this thread then and only did iron ons. So my advice is to check the DISigns board. They have so many cool designs!!


MouseTriper said:


> Oops...I meant to show you how my "funky" Cat in the Hat hoodie started out.....kinda designed it as I went along.  Hahahaha!!


So cool!! I love funky stuff too!!


billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Love Dr. Seuss!!!!Wow - you and Lisazoe making your own fabric lately!!! you girls are too good!!!
> 
> Morgan - wow, she really does look grown up in that picture!! Tell her I hope she enjoys her surprise!! And then tells us all about it!!!
> 
> Here is a Pinafore dress I made for little neice - it wasnt a Carla pattern, and boy did I miss that!! The directions were lacking to say the least!!  Oh well, I hope it fits her!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made 3 of these for Hannah, Elizabeth and Abby - what do you think I should put across the middle? ribbon? rick rack??? For some reason, I had forgotten about making tshirt twirl tops!! I forgot how easy they are!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone use their Brother CE5000 sewing machine yet? Im still undecided!!


Love that bunny fabric!! I used it last year, and I think they had it last week when I was at JoAnns, If anyones needs any. 
The tshirt dresses are darling too!! I haven't tried those yet, I keep meaning to! 


Hey Karen- If there is an Osh Kosh meet I want to join too!! It's about five hours from here but that is pretty doable! Besides I'm sure dd doesn't have bitty babies, I'm sure she wouldn't mind getting one or two.... 


And on the Hospital/ Birth Center discussion- I had both of mine in the hospital with an OB. The deliveries went well except that they pushing the pitocin!!! After I had the babies with me as much as I wanted, except when they their screening done. And my Auntie is a Nurse on the labor and delivery ward and she got to be our nurse with my second baby, she was out of town when I had the first one. 
I used to watch the miami birthing center show all the time when I was pregnant! 
Just make sure YOU and your DH are comfortable with the procedures and practices where ever you go!! 

Ok it's late must sleep! I spent hours in the kids room today organizing their stuff, dd went out to the living room, I didn't hear from her for a few minutes looked out the door and saw her dumping the beta food into the goldfish tank!  NOOOOOOO UGH! So that was an ordeal trying to get  it all out short of dumping the whole tank out!  I swear trouble follows that girl!


----------



## PrincessKell

MouseTriper said:


> I FINALLY finished my "funky Dr. Seuss" hoodie.  Lets just say it took me forever and ever.  I mean really forever.  However, I must say that I LOVE it.  Now it might just be me, but I love funky things!!! This raglan is so me!!  Hahaha.  Now seeing as though this was my very first time making a raglan, it is so not perfect but I don't care.  I LOVE it and so does my little one.
> 
> Initially my plan was to have DD wear this to school for Dr. Seuss' birthday, however, seeing as though it took me a very,very, very long time, that did not happen.  So instead, we have decided to have a Cat in the Hat birthday bash this coming weekend!!!  Yippeeee.....!!!
> 
> Anyway, get ready for to many "funky Cat in the Hat" hoodie pictures!!!



OMG I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE that!!


----------



## DisneyKings

*Toadstool* said:


> Great job! I wouldn't have known it was your first dress. Are your bows made out of fabric or ribbon? I couldn't tell. I am critical of myself too. I just always remember what Lizette Thomson from Children's Corner told me... She said to remember our clothes that we sew are always on a galloping horse. LOL.. meaning they are usually moving around so much that other people won't notice!
> 
> 
> 
> I made the bows out of ribbon--my 1st time with that particular bow.  DD3 is all into having TWO ponytails right now, and she HAS to have bows!  She doesn't care whether they match, she just has to have them--I like to make sure they at least halfway match!  And yes, she will be moving too much for many people to notice the flaws & she loves it so that's all that matters!
> 
> I just found out DH got free skybox tix for Disney on Ice--Worlds of Fantasy next month!      Now to figure out some outfits for the girls after getting my machine serviced & getting over this vertigo... Any easy suggestions?
Click to expand...


----------



## PrincessKell

billwendy said:


> Did anyone use their Brother CE5000 sewing machine yet? Im still undecided!!



Those dresses are so cute. I love making Tshirt dresses. So simple but can be so cute too! 

I am gonna set up shop tomorrow with the new machine, so I will let you know how I Like it.

Georgia has half days at school all week for Parent teacher conference SOOOO instead of sewing today, this is what we did after school.... (it was soooooooooo nice to get out of the house!)
ready for some gorgeous photo shoot. hehe Gotta love the Peach hammin it up! and notice she has her socks on.. haha she CAN NOT stand the feeling of stand on her feet. So the socks help that. haha it cracks me up. Looks so funny.












One of my favorites...anyone singing " I Love what you do for me... TOYOTA!" ? 
















Here is my best friend and her daughter ( she is here and said I Could post. haha they stayed the night)









Ok...Tomorrow is my sewing day! oooh and my parent teacher conference too! YIKES!


----------



## *Toadstool*

disneymommieof2 said:


> Ok it's late must sleep! I spent hours in the kids room today organizing their stuff, dd went out to the living room, I didn't hear from her for a few minutes looked out the door and saw her dumping the beta food into the goldfish tank!  NOOOOOOO UGH! So that was an ordeal trying to get  it all out short of dumping the whole tank out!  I swear trouble follows that girl!


This is one reason I don't want a fish. I know I would feed it the wrong stuff on accident...  



DisneyKings said:


> I made the bows out of ribbon--my 1st time with that particular bow.  DD3 is all into having TWO ponytails right now, and she HAS to have bows!  She doesn't care whether they match, she just has to have them--I like to make sure they at least halfway match!  And yes, she will be moving too much for many people to notice the flaws & she loves it so that's all that matters!
> 
> I just found out DH got free skybox tix for Disney on Ice--Worlds of Fantasy next month!      Now to figure out some outfits for the girls after getting my machine serviced & getting over this vertigo... Any easy suggestions?


My DD likes bows too. I tried saving money by buying 1 snow white bow, and she keeps asking me where the other fluffy bow is.  
YAY FOR DISNEY ON ICE!    No suggestions on the vertigo though. I do get motion sickness and am terrified to think I'll miss out on the teacups at DW.  
Be glad for the free tickets. I spent what felt like a fortune on tickets. 

Here are a few teaser pics of the bed.  For those of you who don't know my dad and my hubby made this bunk bed for my daughter. It started as just a funny joke and ended up with months of making this bed. This was started pre-Gustav. We had a good bit of damage from the storm, so it had to get put on hold while the houses were getting all fixed up.
I don't want to ruin it and post the whole thing just yet.
The part I need ideas for is the light purple part. I have dark purple paint that I MUST use. I have alot of it and it was bought for that purpose. Interior paint is expensive too.  
If I don't come up with any , I plan on taping it off and just making a border in the dark purple. Taping isn't working well on these paints. The cheap masking tape is working better than the blue stuff though. Someone told me it is because it is so humid here. I've never painted stuff like this outside, so I guess it could be true. Could be that this is a latex finish paint.
I was thinking of stencils. Anyone have any experience with these??? Any ideas on what kind of stencil would look good??? Is it hard to get it not to bleed through and go underneath the stencil stuff? I hope we have a painter.. LOL!
I am just guessing here. I refuse to airbrush again.  
The airbrush kept spitting paint randomly and I just had enough. I completely airbrushed all the edges and then decided I didn't like it and am starting over.  

My worst fear is having to repaint these purple pieces again. I don't think they can stand another layer of paint.
Oh, and I included some pictures of the bricks. I am iffy on them too, but it is just because it takes so dang long to tape off all these lines! The flash kinda made them disappear so that is why the dark picture is there. I hate the purple on the window. My dad (Pa Pere to my DD) did that though.


----------



## *Toadstool*

PrincessKell said:


>


LOVE the ones with the flower. Looks like a fun day. My DD love the beach. Our beach was still trashed last time I went there. I hope it is ready now!


----------



## PrincessKell

*Toadstool* said:


> LOVE the ones with the flower. Looks like a fun day. My DD love the beach. Our beach was still trashed last time I went there. I hope it is ready now!



Thank you! I think I took nearly 200 pictures this afternoon. LOTS of them. and some of the pictures are sooo priceless. I love them so much. Peach has so much fun at the beach. Its the one place (besides Disneyland) that she can just let it all go at. I am so glad we live close. its only 40 minutes from us.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

livndisney said:


> We visted a pioneer camp this weekend. Here is Morgan's take on a "prairie" apron dress.  She did get quite a few compliments. LOL


Cindee, no wonder why our two got along so well together!   We just love that Morgan!  Cindee, you ain't half bad either!


----------



## minnie2

jessica52877 said:


> Okay, I am voicing my opinion for the October dismeet (even though I have no current plans of attending). Let's do all the kiddos in halloween customs! Do we have a meeting place yet? Guess we can wait until we a bit closer to decide!


I am cool with that!  



MouseTriper said:


> I FINALLY finished my "funky Dr. Seuss" hoodie.  Lets just say it took me forever and ever.  I mean really forever.  However, I must say that I LOVE it.  Now it might just be me, but I love funky things!!! This raglan is so me!!  Hahaha.  Now seeing as though this was my very first time making a raglan, it is so not perfect but I don't care.  I LOVE it and so does my little one.
> 
> Initially my plan was to have DD wear this to school for Dr. Seuss' birthday, however, seeing as though it took me a very,very, very long time, that did not happen.  So instead, we have decided to have a Cat in the Hat birthday bash this coming weekend!!!  Yippeeee.....!!!
> 
> Anyway, get ready for to many "funky Cat in the Hat" hoodie pictures!!!


  LOVE IT!  Stunning!  I can't believe you made your own striped knit!
I have this knit that looks to be about the same weight and I am terrified to use it because it is light.  I might put stabilizer on the edges when I sew.....



livndisney said:


> Ok this is why I am having a "pity party" ......
> 
> This was my baby on one of her first trips to WDW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then look at the pioneer camp pic.


I want a bigger picture!  I can't see her pretty little face!!!!!!!



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Love Dr. Seuss!!!!Wow - you and Lisazoe making your own fabric lately!!! you girls are too good!!!
> 
> Morgan - wow, she really does look grown up in that picture!! Tell her I hope she enjoys her surprise!! And then tells us all about it!!!
> 
> Here is a Pinafore dress I made for little neice - it wasnt a Carla pattern, and boy did I miss that!! The directions were lacking to say the least!!  Oh well, I hope it fits her!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made 3 of these for Hannah, Elizabeth and Abby - what do you think I should put across the middle? ribbon? rick rack??? For some reason, I had forgotten about making tshirt twirl tops!! I forgot how easy they are!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone use their Brother CE5000 sewing machine yet? Im still undecided!!


Pretty! What about some pretty ribbon?  Those are some lucky little girls!



eyor44 said:


> I love everything posted as usual, but this thing ROCKS!
> 
> It's a sad, sad day. I was in Walmart this evening and I wasn't going to buy any material, but just cruising by the fabric when I noticed that the shelves looked a little empty. I got closer and saw the clearance stickers.  Then I looked around and saw more empty shelves.  The associate confirmed my fear. They are closing our fabric department!


So sad!  Sorry!  I ahve to say this scares me!  I just found a walmart last week that sells fabric I am scared now that I have found my love it will be taken away!  



DisneyKings said:


> [
> I just found out DH got free skybox tix for Disney on Ice--Worlds of Fantasy next month!      Now to figure out some outfits for the girls after getting my machine serviced & getting over this vertigo... Any easy suggestions?


YAY!!!!



PrincessKell said:


> Georgia has half days at school all week for Parent teacher conference SOOOO instead of sewing today, this is what we did after school.... (it was soooooooooo nice to get out of the house!)
> ready for some gorgeous photo shoot. hehe Gotta love the Peach hammin it up! and notice she has her socks on.. haha she CAN NOT stand the feeling of stand on her feet. So the socks help that. haha it cracks me up. Looks so funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...Tomorrow is my sewing day! oooh and my parent teacher conference too! YIKES!


What pretty pictures!  
 I will tell you I am just like Peach!  I hate sand in my toes!  ICK!  I love the beach but the sand is awful!  I was even worse as a kid!  I still hate the feeling of grass on my feet too.  
As a baby  my parent would go on a picnic and lay a blanket out and they never had to worry about me EVER crawling off the blanket!  I would go to the edge touch it and freak!  It still gives me the willies even today!  

Toadstool-Oh my I can't wait to see it it looks stunning so far!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Cindee, no wonder why our two got along so well together!   We just love that Morgan!  Cindee, you ain't half bad either!


There is that cute little girl!!!!!!  We haven't seen her in awhile!  

I will have to add Nikki to that bright pink and zebra print!  Nikki wants something with those colors I just have to gigure out what!  I love both of yours!


----------



## 2manyprincesses

*Toadstool* said:


> http://gi244.photobucket.com/groups/gg36/Z2DYWCPOQ/castle1.jpg[/IMG]



So I know that I'm totally no help with the darker purple paint, but I think some green vines and flowers painted/stenciled there will look nice.  Another option would be (if you're not good at it, I'm not) hiring someone to paint just that part.  Maybe a student from your local comm. college or high school even? That way they could freehand it and not worry about bleeding.


----------



## snubie

MouseTriper said:


>


This is breath-takingly beautiful!  You did an amazing job.  And your daughter looks gorgeous too.



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Love Dr. Seuss!!!!Wow - you and Lisazoe making your own fabric lately!!! you girls are too good!!!
> 
> Morgan - wow, she really does look grown up in that picture!! Tell her I hope she enjoys her surprise!! And then tells us all about it!!!
> 
> Here is a Pinafore dress I made for little neice - it wasnt a Carla pattern, and boy did I miss that!! The directions were lacking to say the least!!  Oh well, I hope it fits her!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made 3 of these for Hannah, Elizabeth and Abby - what do you think I should put across the middle? ribbon? rick rack??? For some reason, I had forgotten about making tshirt twirl tops!! I forgot how easy they are!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone use their Brother CE5000 sewing machine yet? Im still undecided!!


I love the t-shirt dresses.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Love Dr. Seuss!!!!Wow - you and Lisazoe making your own fabric lately!!! you girls are too good!!!
> 
> Morgan - wow, she really does look grown up in that picture!! Tell her I hope she enjoys her surprise!! And then tells us all about it!!!
> 
> Here is a Pinafore dress I made for little neice - it wasnt a Carla pattern, and boy did I miss that!! The directions were lacking to say the least!!  Oh well, I hope it fits her!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I made 3 of these for Hannah, Elizabeth and Abby - what do you think I should put across the middle? ribbon? rick rack??? For some reason, I had forgotten about making tshirt twirl tops!! I forgot how easy they are!!



Wendy I love both of these- funny I bought this same fabric about a month ago- I love the bunnies and thought they looked like they could "do more than easter" I have yet to cut into it- it's in line! LOL
Do you have a pattern or anything you follow for the tshirt dress? It's very cute, is it hard to sew the cotton to the knit? Do you use the ballpoint needle for it? I just bought some of those.....




Okay, now I am not usually a raglan fan, but THIS is awesome! I think this demands a trip to Universal! I really like this. Awesome job!






[/QUOTE]
I think this is a great photo! Love the matching doll! She looks so pretty sitting there.




This is AWESOME!!! What a great story too that your daughter helped pick out the clip art. I love the reds you chose for the stripwork part too.


*Toadstool* said:


> My daughter was kept away from me for 5 hours. Worse than that they wouldn't let my DH take her from the nursery. I was knocked out from the morphine they gave me during the c-section. My epidural wasn't working, and they didn't believe me until I screamed when he cut me open. I didn't wake up until 5 hours later. Don't even remember the first day after I had her. I also told them I was breastfeeding and they didn't honor my wishes. I am very bitter about it.



This story just breaks my heart, when I hear about women today still having these experiences. I live in an area where I have much for choices on hospitals (there are only 2 nearby) and I'm thankful that neither has any practices like this- to think you were lying about your epi (heaven forbid THEY made a mistake, or that your DH wasn't allowed to have the baby for so long) I can imagine the scars thats left.

I still have to download pics of my white dress and I have a simply sweet planned for today- gonna try the halter this time, in preperation for summer.


I have been starting to think about our next WDW trip. We love going in May the best and DD2 b day is mid April and this baby is due mid May. So was thinking maybe we could go between their b days. We took DD when she was 15 months- but will I enjoy the trip with a 11-12 month old??? When we went in Oct (DD 15m) the weather was awful, it was soooo humid and HOT 110!! 
What do you folks think?


----------



## 2cutekidz

*Toadstool* said:


> So cute!!! What is the minnie on the bodice of the dress? I can't figure out what she is dressed up as.




LOL!  It's Daisy dressed as Minnie.  Minnie is on the jeans as a Witch.


----------



## LisaZoe

*Toadstool* said:


> Seriously... can you give me some applique tips? How are all your curves soooo smooth? Just lots of practice??? What stitch length do you use???
> LOL.. I am always in awe of your outfits!!!



Oh, thank you.  Practice definitely makes a big difference IMHO. I started doing pieced applique just over 2 years ago. My first attempts were decent but I can see a lot of improvement since then. Of course I did quite a bit of applique in that time period so I got plenty of practice. 

For curves, unless they are tight curves or otherwise tricky, I try to turn the fabric as the machine continues to stitch. For me that seems to result in the smoothest stitching. I only stop to raise the presser foot and pivot the fabric when I must. I still struggle to get smooth curves on smaller areas, like little circles, that require multiple pivots. My stitch settings vary depending on what I'm doing but for most the length is .4mm and width varies from 1.5mm to 3.5mm.


----------



## Twins+2more

LisaZoe said:


> Oh, thank you.  Practice definitely makes a big difference IMHO. I started doing pieced applique just over 2 years ago. My first attempts were decent but I can see a lot of improvement since then. Of course I did quite a bit of applique in that time period so I got plenty of practice.
> 
> For curves, unless they are tight curves or otherwise tricky, I try to turn the fabric as the machine continues to stitch. For me that seems to result in the smoothest stitching. I only stop to raise the presser foot and pivot the fabric when I must. I still struggle to get smooth curves on smaller areas, like little circles, that require multiple pivots. My stitch settings vary depending on what I'm doing but for most the length is .4mm and width varies from 1.5mm to 3.5mm.



so, what your really trying to say is that you were born to do applique.  It always just came naturally, you just keep perfecting the art.


----------



## Jennia

PrincessKell said:


> Those dresses are so cute. I love making Tshirt dresses. So simple but can be so cute too!
> 
> I am gonna set up shop tomorrow with the new machine, so I will let you know how I Like it.
> 
> Georgia has half days at school all week for Parent teacher conference SOOOO instead of sewing today, this is what we did after school.... (it was soooooooooo nice to get out of the house!)
> ready for some gorgeous photo shoot. hehe Gotta love the Peach hammin it up! and notice she has her socks on.. haha she CAN NOT stand the feeling of stand on her feet. So the socks help that. haha it cracks me up. Looks so funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorites...anyone singing " I Love what you do for me... TOYOTA!" ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my best friend and her daughter ( she is here and said I Could post. haha they stayed the night)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...Tomorrow is my sewing day! oooh and my parent teacher conference too! YIKES!



Your dd is so gorgeous, love her curls! Looks like you both had a great day. =D



*Toadstool* said:


> This is one reason I don't want a fish. I know I would feed it the wrong stuff on accident...
> 
> 
> My DD likes bows too. I tried saving money by buying 1 snow white bow, and she keeps asking me where the other fluffy bow is.
> YAY FOR DISNEY ON ICE!    No suggestions on the vertigo though. I do get motion sickness and am terrified to think I'll miss out on the teacups at DW.
> Be glad for the free tickets. I spent what felt like a fortune on tickets.
> 
> Here are a few teaser pics of the bed.  For those of you who don't know my dad and my hubby made this bunk bed for my daughter. It started as just a funny joke and ended up with months of making this bed. This was started pre-Gustav. We had a good bit of damage from the storm, so it had to get put on hold while the houses were getting all fixed up.
> I don't want to ruin it and post the whole thing just yet.
> The part I need ideas for is the light purple part. I have dark purple paint that I MUST use. I have alot of it and it was bought for that purpose. Interior paint is expensive too.
> If I don't come up with any , I plan on taping it off and just making a border in the dark purple. Taping isn't working well on these paints. The cheap masking tape is working better than the blue stuff though. Someone told me it is because it is so humid here. I've never painted stuff like this outside, so I guess it could be true. Could be that this is a latex finish paint.
> I was thinking of stencils. Anyone have any experience with these??? Any ideas on what kind of stencil would look good??? Is it hard to get it not to bleed through and go underneath the stencil stuff? I hope we have a painter.. LOL!
> I am just guessing here. I refuse to airbrush again.
> The airbrush kept spitting paint randomly and I just had enough. I completely airbrushed all the edges and then decided I didn't like it and am starting over.
> 
> My worst fear is having to repaint these purple pieces again. I don't think they can stand another layer of paint.
> Oh, and I included some pictures of the bricks. I am iffy on them too, but it is just because it takes so dang long to tape off all these lines! The flash kinda made them disappear so that is why the dark picture is there. I hate the purple on the window. My dad (Pa Pere to my DD) did that though.



WOW think they'd make us one?! That is SO amazing!!!


----------



## jham

MegaWoman said:


> It's like you hopped into my brain and saw my vision!  I bought the sheets also (in Canada one twin set was 90$  )  I just couldn't let myself spend the money on the Pottery Barn duvet cover.  Anyway, it looks great and I'm going to CASE it!
> 
> Stephanie



I have always been suspicious of Stacy's mind-reading abilities... 



jessica52877 said:


> Wow! Really! And Lin enjoyed talking to Shell! I loved that he enjoyed talking to everyone! He didn't even really think of it as I was dragging him along.
> 
> I am not sure if he'll go for DL and WDW all in the same month. I am sitting here planning customs like a dork! As it is we have tons of halloween already!
> 
> Dallas sent Morgan something last week. I can't remember which day though. I ended up putting all your names on it though because it really is for all of you and that way you can open it if you like first.
> 
> BTW, I need to know Morgan's 3 favorite characters and favorite restaurant!
> 
> Are you taking her to the MK on her birthday to get the gift card?



Don't you dare not go to DL just to go to DW!  You know people, there is a Dismeet in Disneyland in October! (maybe, we hope).  



MouseTriper said:


> I FINALLY finished my "funky Dr. Seuss" hoodie.  Lets just say it took me forever and ever.  I mean really forever.  However, I must say that I LOVE it.  Now it might just be me, but I love funky things!!! This raglan is so me!!  Hahaha.  Now seeing as though this was my very first time making a raglan, it is so not perfect but I don't care.  I LOVE it and so does my little one.
> 
> Initially my plan was to have DD wear this to school for Dr. Seuss' birthday, however, seeing as though it took me a very,very, very long time, that did not happen.  So instead, we have decided to have a Cat in the Hat birthday bash this coming weekend!!!  Yippeeee.....!!!
> 
> Anyway, get ready for to many "funky Cat in the Hat" hoodie pictures!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and a BIG shout-out to *CARLAC* for a ROCKING RAGLAN pattern!!  Thank you so much Carla!!!



That is amazing Beth!  And a lot of work! 



Disney 4 Me said:


> Does anyone know where I can get pink velcro? I checked at my local Joanns, who called a Super Joanns. Neither carries it. I then looked online and can't find any. Does it exist? Aleah has a Gymboree coat that velcros. That velcro is pink, but maybe they dyed it. Would that be hard?
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> Chantell



My Joanns usually has it but it is in a little $1 section.  You get a little bundle for $1 and they have pink, tan, red, green, blue, etc.  It's not usually with the other velcro.  In fact it used to always be in one of the little wire bins they have stacked around with cheap thread, etc.  



MouseTriper said:


> Oh wow, I love all these pictures of your adorable kiddos!!  Where is the big Candy Corn at???



Thanks!  Outside of California Adventures they have the word CALIFORNIA in giant letters.  At Halloweentime the As are candy corns.  I'm sad because when they re-do CA they are supposdedly getting rid of the giant letters.


----------



## livndisney

jham said:


> Don't you dare not go to DL just to go to DW!  You know people, there is a Dismeet in Disneyland in October! (maybe, we hope).



Would you please tell Shell that? He HATES to fly. No I mean REALLLLLLLY hates to fly. I highly doubt I could get him on a plane to fly all the way across country. I have mentioned going back to DL MANY times and so far no go!


----------



## teresajoy

MouseTriper said:


> I FINALLY finished my "funky Dr. Seuss" hoodie.  Lets just say it took me forever and ever.  I mean really forever.  However, I must say that I LOVE it.  Now it might just be me, but I love funky things!!! This raglan is so me!!  Hahaha.  Now seeing as though this was my very first time making a raglan, it is so not perfect but I don't care.  I LOVE it and so does my little one.
> 
> Initially my plan was to have DD wear this to school for Dr. Seuss' birthday, however, seeing as though it took me a very,very, very long time, that did not happen.  So instead, we have decided to have a Cat in the Hat birthday bash this coming weekend!!!  Yippeeee.....!!!
> 
> Anyway, get ready for to many "funky Cat in the Hat" hoodie pictures!!!



Beth, that is AMAZING!!! I can't believe you made that fabric!!!! You should be proud!!! It is wonderful! 



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Love Dr. Seuss!!!!Wow - you and Lisazoe making your own fabric lately!!! you girls are too good!!!
> 
> Morgan - wow, she really does look grown up in that picture!! Tell her I hope she enjoys her surprise!! And then tells us all about it!!!
> 
> Here is a Pinafore dress I made for little neice - it wasnt a Carla pattern, and boy did I miss that!! The directions were lacking to say the least!!  Oh well, I hope it fits her!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!



Oh so cute!!! 



eyor44 said:


> It's a sad, sad day. I was in Walmart this evening and I wasn't going to buy any material, but just cruising by the fabric when I noticed that the shelves looked a little empty. I got closer and saw the clearance stickers.  Then I looked around and saw more empty shelves. The associate confirmed my fear. They are closing our fabric department!



Try complaining! Write letters, make phone calls, and then buy all the fabric you can at half price! 



*Toadstool* said:


> Awww..
> 
> 
> My daughter was kept away from me for 5 hours. Worse than that they wouldn't let my DH take her from the nursery. I was knocked out from the morphine they gave me during the c-section. My epidural wasn't working, and they didn't believe me until I screamed when he cut me open. I didn't wake up until 5 hours later. Don't even remember the first day after I had her. I also told them I was breastfeeding and they didn't honor my wishes. I am very bitter about it.
> 
> I think my hospital experience was so horrible because I didn't get to pick my hospital or my Dr.... THANK YOU TEXAS MEDICAID
> My hubby lost his job a week before I was due. Read ^^ for just a tiny part of my hospital experience. I can't go on about it because I'd start to want to punch in my computer screen.. lol
> That being said my current OBGYN is great and I have had pretty good experiences with the 3 surgeries I have had at the hospital with him. I actually like another hospital that is about the same distance from me better, but my doctor doesn't go there. I was considering switching doctors just to go there if I end up having a hysterectomy. I <3 my doctor though.
> 
> 
> So cute!!! What is the minnie on the bodice of the dress? I can't figure out what she is dressed up as.
> 
> 
> I had a similar experience ^^.
> I'm glad you were able to have the other pregnancies go so much better. That is part of my fear of trying to have another baby. I really don't want to experience that again! I know some mamas say you forget, but I can't for some reason.



When I read your post I was thinking that we had similar experiences. Not the epidural, but the rest.  

I don't understand how anyone could forget something like that! For quite awhile (years) everytime they had a birth on a TV show, I would cry remembering how bad it was. I'm better now (16+ years later!)



PrincessKell said:


> Those dresses are so cute. I love making Tshirt dresses. So simple but can be so cute too!
> 
> I am gonna set up shop tomorrow with the new machine, so I will let you know how I Like it.
> 
> Georgia has half days at school all week for Parent teacher conference SOOOO instead of sewing today, this is what we did after school.... (it was soooooooooo nice to get out of the house!)
> ready for some gorgeous photo shoot. hehe Gotta love the Peach hammin it up! and notice she has her socks on.. haha she CAN NOT stand the feeling of stand on her feet. So the socks help that. haha it cracks me up. Looks so funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Kelly, I love the pictures!! Georgia looks SO happy! 



*Toadstool* said:


>



Oh WOW!!! I've wanted one of these beds for the girls for years!!! How wonderful!! I can't wait to see it all finished!!


----------



## PrincessKell

Thanks everyone on the comments on the Georgia pictures.  Today was a great day... this morning not so much. ugh... but that is the day in the life of a Sweet Peach with some sass! haha  I warned her teacher so she got to sit in the back to de-stress with her aide.


----------



## kjbrown

froggy33 said:


> HA!!  Thanks so much for butting in!  It's great to get anyones opinion.  The characters are the only slight concern..I want to plan character dinners but am worried that she'll freak out at the first one and then we'll be stuck all week!  It'll be an adventure I am sure!!  We are planning on staying at Wilderness Lodge and going back for breaks.  I looked forward to bringing my child to Disney much before I actually planned on having one!! And we took our nephew at 8 months old in the middle of July and survived!!  If we can do that we can do anything!!  Thanks again!



The host/hostess will likely tell you to seat your children on the outside, so you can get good pics of the kids with the characters.  You can still do this, the characters are REALLY sensitive to kids not liking them.  However, depending on how many in your party (and how camera averse you are), you may want to sit on the outside with your child so if he/she (sorry I forgot which) gets nervous he/she can sit on your lap.  My son was totally cool with seeing the characters, he just didn't want them to touch him.    He finally high fived Handy Manny on day 3 or 4.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> WOO Hooo...are we going to have another person join in for our mini-meet at the end of October???
> 
> I'm going the 23-27th
> 
> Crystal (Tinka_Belle) is planning on going the last week of October
> 
> Laura (ABC123mom) is planning on going 10/25-11/1
> 
> Kathy (kjbrown) is planning on going 10/24-11/2
> 
> Kelly (kstgelais) is planning on going 10/24-11/7
> 
> Minnie2 I'm missing but she is going 11/1-11/7
> 
> Cindee (LivnDisney)- lives there so we are dragging her over!
> 
> 
> I'm having outfit issues.  I want Halloween themed outfits but it's also Aisling's 6th bday...anyone know how to combine both ????



I'm with you, as you know.  Sammy's 6th BD is Halloween.  Now, I have a question for you seasoned MNSSHP-ers.  Sammy's actual birthday is on Halloween.  Would we be insane to go to MNSSHP ON Halloween?  i really want to, since it's her bday, but don't know if I'm being stupid.


----------



## minnie2

My 1st simply sweet for my niece!









close up of the fabric.  Just don't look too close at the stitches or you will see how bad they are!  LOL  Oh and a long blond hair that I didn't see until just now!  
 As I said last week I found a Walmart with fabric close to me well here is my new finds after 2 visits!  




 I think I have decided I need to make Nik a patchwork Tink something probably simply sweet as you can see I found my recent Tink obsession fabric .  Then the pink skull fabric I think I will make shorts or capris and use my applique 'who says pirates can't wear pink' .  I am planning to use the blue and pink at the bottom for a ruffled butt dress I saw on YCMT(sorry I can't think f what it is called!)This will be for my girlfriends DD who will be 3 in a few weeks.  I was hoping to 'try' to applique Wubbzy on the front because for her it is all about wubbzy! The Mickey was on clearance and I might actually make my self something with that sinc eI LOVE Mickey but in reality it will probably go to the kids. They had so many dots fabric I had to get some!  I just used all my pink and white for something for Nikki and her friends so that was replacement and the blue one I have been looking for too.  I had been looking for that HSM fabric for a yr now so that was a great find!  No clue what to make any suggestions?
they had so many more I could have bought but I needed to pace myself!


----------



## LisaZoe

Twins+2more said:


> so, what your really trying to say is that you were born to do applique.  It always just came naturally, you just keep perfecting the art.



   You're funny.  I think it helped a smidge that I'd sewn for 30+ years before I ever tried to do applique.


----------



## jham

livndisney said:


> Would you please tell Shell that? He HATES to fly. No I mean REALLLLLLLY hates to fly. I highly doubt I could get him on a plane to fly all the way across country. I have mentioned going back to DL MANY times and so far no go!



two words: drug him    



minnie2 said:


> My 1st simply sweet for my niece!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the fabric.  Just don't look too close at the stitches or you will see how bad they are!  LOL  Oh and a long blond hair that I didn't see until just now!
> As I said last week I found a Walmart with fabric close to me well here is my new finds after 2 visits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have decided I need to make Nik a patchwork Tink something probably simply sweet as you can see I found my recent Tink obsession fabric .  Then the pink skull fabric I think I will make shorts or capris and use my applique 'who says pirates can't wear pink' .  I am planning to use the blue and pink at the bottom for a ruffled butt dress I saw on YCMT(sorry I can't think f what it is called!)This will be for my girlfriends DD who will be 3 in a few weeks.  I was hoping to 'try' to applique Wubbzy on the front because for her it is all about wubbzy! The Mickey was on clearance and I might actually make my self something with that sinc eI LOVE Mickey but in reality it will probably go to the kids. They had so many dots fabric I had to get some!  I just used all my pink and white for something for Nikki and her friends so that was replacement and the blue one I have been looking for too.  I had been looking for that HSM fabric for a yr now so that was a great find!  No clue what to make any suggestions?
> they had so many more I could have bought but I needed to pace myself!




Cute dress!  I love the fabric!  I have that pink and brown Mickey flannel, in fact I have it all cut up to make a rag quilt for Lily.  It's been sitting like that since before Christmas!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

kjbrown said:


> I'm with you, as you know.  Sammy's 6th BD is Halloween.  Now, I have a question for you seasoned MNSSHP-ers.  Sammy's actual birthday is on Halloween.  Would we be insane to go to MNSSHP ON Halloween?  i really want to, since it's her bday, but don't know if I'm being stupid.



It will be fairly nuts but what a fun bday present.  Personally I'm glad that MNSSHP is not falling on Ash's actual bday so we can concentrate on bday stuff on one day and MNSSHP on another.  Plus it poses outfit issues...bday vs. MNSSHP.


----------



## froggy33

billwendy said:


> Here is a Pinafore dress I made for little neice - it wasnt a Carla pattern, and boy did I miss that!! The directions were lacking to say the least!!  Oh well, I hope it fits her!!!


Love this!!  It is too cute!



disneymommieof2 said:


> We went when dd was 15 mo. In fact her birthday is 1 day before yours! And Three years. I did a TR here's the link:
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1619846
> Sorry the pics are so teeny tiny I had them in shutterfly and they magically shrunk to bite size.


Thanks!  I am on my way to check it out!  I love reading about other peoples experiences!


----------



## MouseTriper

2manyprincesses said:


> That is AWESOME!!   And I think the boots seal the deal, so no wearing them apart!!  Great pictures and a beautiful girl.  (But I still really like those boots! )


 Hehe, thank you so much!!!  I agree, those boots are rockin' and just perfect for this outfit.  I actually bought these boots last November, they were on clearance for like $14 or so.  My plan was for DD to wear them on our trip to WDW in Dec but they were too big.  She kept tripping.  They are still a little big but not by much.  At least no more tripping...hahaha.  Thanks again for your sweet comments!



*Toadstool* said:


> WOW!!! That is amazing. I can't imagine how many hours of sewing and cutting that was. It turned out great!


 Thanks for the great compliment.  It took quite awhile but I just love the way it turned out.  Definitely worth it! Haha.



disneymommieof2 said:


> So cool!! I love funky stuff too!!


 Smart minds think alike!!!  hehehe..thanks!!!



PrincessKell said:


> OMG I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE that!!


 Thank you so much....!!!!!  I loved your Green Eggs and Ham too!!!  



PrincessKell said:


> One of my favorites...anyone singing " I Love what you do for me... TOYOTA!" ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...Tomorrow is my sewing day! oooh and my parent teacher conference too! YIKES!


Oh my goodness, she is BEAUTIFUL.  I LOVE beach pictures.  I grew up on the beach in Southern California and I miss it so much!!  I need to take my kids out for a beach trip!!!  Makes me homesick!!!



*Toadstool* said:


> Here are a few teaser pics of the bed.  For those of you who don't know my dad and my hubby made this bunk bed for my daughter. It started as just a funny joke and ended up with months of making this bed. This was started pre-Gustav. We had a good bit of damage from the storm, so it had to get put on hold while the houses were getting all fixed up.
> I don't want to ruin it and post the whole thing just yet.
> The part I need ideas for is the light purple part. I have dark purple paint that I MUST use. I have alot of it and it was bought for that purpose. Interior paint is expensive too.
> If I don't come up with any , I plan on taping it off and just making a border in the dark purple. Taping isn't working well on these paints. The cheap masking tape is working better than the blue stuff though. Someone told me it is because it is so humid here. I've never painted stuff like this outside, so I guess it could be true. Could be that this is a latex finish paint.
> I was thinking of stencils. Anyone have any experience with these??? Any ideas on what kind of stencil would look good??? Is it hard to get it not to bleed through and go underneath the stencil stuff? I hope we have a painter.. LOL!
> I am just guessing here. I refuse to airbrush again.
> The airbrush kept spitting paint randomly and I just had enough. I completely airbrushed all the edges and then decided I didn't like it and am starting over.
> 
> My worst fear is having to repaint these purple pieces again. I don't think they can stand another layer of paint.
> Oh, and I included some pictures of the bricks. I am iffy on them too, but it is just because it takes so dang long to tape off all these lines! The flash kinda made them disappear so that is why the dark picture is there. I hate the purple on the window. My dad (Pa Pere to my DD) did that though.


Wow that bed is gonna be so cool!!!  Your dd is gonna love it!!



minnie2 said:


> LOVE IT!  Stunning!  I can't believe you made your own striped knit!
> I have this knit that looks to be about the same weight and I am terrified to use it because it is light.  I might put stabilizer on the edges when I sew.....


 LOL...I had too...lol....When I looked at the Cat in the Hat on the plain white background it just didn't do it for me.  I needed more "funky"..hahaha....Thanks so much for the sweet comments! Oh and yes my red striped knit is VERY VERY thin..in fact I ironed some of it and MELTED it.... Let's just say I had to redo that part of the sleeve....ugh



snubie said:


> This is breath-takingly beautiful!  You did an amazing job.  And your daughter looks gorgeous too.


Aww you are too sweet, thank you so much!!!!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Okay, now I am not usually a raglan fan, but THIS is awesome! I think this demands a trip to Universal! I really like this. Awesome job!


  Hmmm...a trip to Universal - I hadn't thought of that!!!  WHat a perfect idea.  I must talk to DH about that.  Hahaha.



jham said:


> That is amazing Beth!  And a lot of work!
> 
> Thanks!  Outside of California Adventures they have the word CALIFORNIA in giant letters.  At Halloweentime the As are candy corns.  I'm sad because when they re-do CA they are supposdedly getting rid of the giant letters.


 Aww, thank you so much Jeanne!!!

I thought those were probably at Disneyland somewhere.  What are they redoing to Califiornia Adventures?  And when?  Maybe I need to make a trip out there sooner rather than later.  I moved away before California Adventure opened up.



teresajoy said:


> Beth, that is AMAZING!!! I can't believe you made that fabric!!!! You should be proud!!! It is wonderful!


Thanks Teresa!!!!  You guys all really know how to make a girl feel good!!

Hey how is your baby feeling today?


----------



## Tracie

teresajoy said:


> Try complaining! Write letters, make phone calls, and then buy all the fabric you can at half price!



I hate to be the bearer of bad news.  I work at Wal-Mart and the store I work in does a booming fabric business (only place to buy fabric in town).  We just got the email that our crafts dept. will be remodeling to a celebrations center.  

This is what the new executives at the home office want.  our associates and customers have called, written letters, and sent petitions.  We will still be losing our fabric.

This will be company wide eventually.

So when our fabric starts to clearance out I'll let you all know so I can grab some for anyone who wants.

Tracie


----------



## twistedribbonbows

Ok, I got really inspired by those pictures of that castle---Here's my latest creation!


----------



## 2manyprincesses

minnie2 said:


>



I love your simply sweet!  So cute and springy.  And I think the green Tink and middle blue dots go together really well!  Maybe I need to make a trip to Walmart.  Or as I sometimes call it, Walmarche! 



twistedribbonbows said:


> Ok, I got really inspired by those pictures of that castle---Here's my latest creation!



So cute!!  One day, I would love to learn to make bows.  With 4 girls  you'd think it would be a necessity for me right?


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

*Toadstool* said:


> This is one reason I don't want a fish. I know I would feed it the wrong stuff on accident...
> 
> 
> My DD likes bows too. I tried saving money by buying 1 snow white bow, and she keeps asking me where the other fluffy bow is.
> YAY FOR DISNEY ON ICE!    No suggestions on the vertigo though. I do get motion sickness and am terrified to think I'll miss out on the teacups at DW.
> Be glad for the free tickets. I spent what felt like a fortune on tickets.
> 
> Here are a few teaser pics of the bed.  For those of you who don't know my dad and my hubby made this bunk bed for my daughter. It started as just a funny joke and ended up with months of making this bed. This was started pre-Gustav. We had a good bit of damage from the storm, so it had to get put on hold while the houses were getting all fixed up.
> I don't want to ruin it and post the whole thing just yet.
> The part I need ideas for is the light purple part. I have dark purple paint that I MUST use. I have alot of it and it was bought for that purpose. Interior paint is expensive too.
> If I don't come up with any , I plan on taping it off and just making a border in the dark purple. Taping isn't working well on these paints. The cheap masking tape is working better than the blue stuff though. Someone told me it is because it is so humid here. I've never painted stuff like this outside, so I guess it could be true. Could be that this is a latex finish paint.
> I was thinking of stencils. Anyone have any experience with these??? Any ideas on what kind of stencil would look good??? Is it hard to get it not to bleed through and go underneath the stencil stuff? I hope we have a painter.. LOL!
> I am just guessing here. I refuse to airbrush again.
> The airbrush kept spitting paint randomly and I just had enough. I completely airbrushed all the edges and then decided I didn't like it and am starting over.
> 
> My worst fear is having to repaint these purple pieces again. I don't think they can stand another layer of paint.
> Oh, and I included some pictures of the bricks. I am iffy on them too, but it is just because it takes so dang long to tape off all these lines! The flash kinda made them disappear so that is why the dark picture is there. I hate the purple on the window. My dad (Pa Pere to my DD) did that though.



I paint, well okay, I used to paint. I have used stencils, but I prefer freehand, sometimes I draw or sketch out what I want, then I use transfer paper and my drawing to put it on the furniture I want. I also always finish with a polyurethane- sand-and then another coat- sand and then another coat. I am not sure I can help with your use of purple paint...
although you could do green vines with purple flowers and then do thicker bushes with flowers that are accented with purple, do trim in dark purple too to help tie it all together. wild roses and creeper vines are good for painting. I do think if you can draw it out first- then do it to scale, then get the transfer paper.
You might even add some little animals along the bottom- peeking out of the brush, like squirrels, chipmunks, maybe a bird. If you can't do animals free hand, look online for clip art to print out and transfer.
wish I could show you some of the furniture I have done (dressers, nightstands, etc) but it was back before digital cameras and I have no idea where that photo album is now. One year I decided to do pieces for my friends- I did 3 or 4. I looked at wallpaper for ideas. On the top of 1 night stand I did a vine heart with little flowers, I only found half a heart I liked, so I used that ahd then flipped it to reverse and make the whole heart. KWIM?
The others I did free hand I think.
There is some great wallpaper out there. for the free hand stuff I used the little bottles of acrylic on top of the polyurathane finish, then did a final coat of poly on top ot perserve the acrylic.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Tracie said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news.  I work at Wal-Mart and the store I work in does a booming fabric business (only place to buy fabric in town).  We just got the email that our crafts dept. will be remodeling to a celebrations center.
> 
> This is what the new executives at the home office want.  our associates and customers have called, written letters, and sent petitions.  We will still be losing our fabric.
> 
> This will be company wide eventually.
> 
> So when our fabric starts to clearance out I'll let you all know so I can grab some for anyone who wants.
> 
> Tracie





Glad I hit up Walmart this weekend!


----------



## MouseTriper

twistedribbonbows said:


> Ok, I got really inspired by those pictures of that castle---Here's my latest creation!



Those are really cute!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Glad I hit up Walmart this weekend!



They keep telling me ours isn't going to close, but to be honest, it's seems small and unorganized to me so I am surprised. I have 2 walmarts within 10 minutes of me. I try and buy something whenever I am there, I wonder who will sell all the Springs stuff when WalMart does away with their fabric dept? My Joanns has very little- mostly flannel Disney, and even at that its seems its mostly those new fairies, not the normal characters.


----------



## snubie

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Glad I hit up Walmart this weekend!



I think I may hit mine tomorrow after pre-school drop off just to see where things stand right now.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> They keep telling me ours isn't going to close, but to be honest, it's seems small and unorganized to me so I am surprised. I have 2 walmarts within 10 minutes of me. I try and buy something whenever I am there, I wonder who will sell all the Springs stuff when WalMart does away with their fabric dept? My Joanns has very little- mostly flannel Disney, and even at that its seems its mostly those new fairies, not the normal characters.



My JoAnn's has been very disappointing with the Disney selection lately.  It was all flannel and fleece.  I'm hoping now that it's getting warmer, they'll get something new in.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

I am all done with Patrick's Kimono    None too soon...we leave for the multi-cultural fair in 2 hours!  He is pleased...and really that is all that matters to me!

BTW- I really need to get serious about a new camera!  I am so sick of taking pictures that I can't see what I am shooting!!!


----------



## juligrl

I'm a long-time lurker and sometimes chimer in-er on these threads.  Just wanted to let you all know I finally added some of DDs customs to the photobucket group.


----------



## kjbrown

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> It will be fairly nuts but what a fun bday present.  Personally I'm glad that MNSSHP is not falling on Ash's actual bday so we can concentrate on bday stuff on one day and MNSSHP on another.  Plus it poses outfit issues...bday vs. MNSSHP.



That's what I'm wondering.  I'm almost thinking we should do MNSSHP on another day and sort of spread out the Halloween/Birthday thing, but I don't know.  I'm a waffler.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

kjbrown said:


> That's what I'm wondering.  I'm almost thinking we should do MNSSHP on another day and sort of spread out the Halloween/Birthday thing, but I don't know.  I'm a waffler.



It's a tough call because it would be cool to do MNSSHP on Halloween and even cooler because it's her actual bday.  

Have you done MNSSHP before?  Maybe that would effect my advice.  We found that the time at MNSSHP goes by really really quickly.  If you watch the fireworks, parade, and stage show, there is limited amount of time to do anything else.  We didn't end up seeing a single character because there just wasn't time.  This year we are going to go early, eat, ride the rides, and then at 7pm just do the party stuff.  We are hoping to actually see some characters and see some of the other things going on.


----------



## *Toadstool*

PrincessKell said:


> Thank you! I think I took nearly 200 pictures this afternoon. LOTS of them. and some of the pictures are sooo priceless. I love them so much. Peach has so much fun at the beach. Its the one place (besides Disneyland) that she can just let it all go at. I am so glad we live close. its only 40 minutes from us.


We live about 20 minutes. I think I'd be so sad to live far away from it. DD got spoiled last summer with going to the beach a couple times a week!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Cindee, no wonder why our two got along so well together!   We just love that Morgan!  Cindee, you ain't half bad either!


That picture is just precious!!!



2manyprincesses said:


> So I know that I'm totally no help with the darker purple paint, but I think some green vines and flowers painted/stenciled there will look nice.  Another option would be (if you're not good at it, I'm not) hiring someone to paint just that part.  Maybe a student from your local comm. college or high school even? That way they could freehand it and not worry about bleeding.


I do plan on doing the flowers and vines. I just wasn't planning on doing it on the purple part. Good idea with hiring someone just for that part. I know we have good art department at the local high school. I took art for 4 years there. I'm going to try to convince my DH that it is a good idea to try and do that.. 


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> This story just breaks my heart, when I hear about women today still having these experiences. I live in an area where I have much for choices on hospitals (there are only 2 nearby) and I'm thankful that neither has any practices like this- to think you were lying about your epi (heaven forbid THEY made a mistake, or that your DH wasn't allowed to have the baby for so long) I can imagine the scars thats left.
> 
> I have been starting to think about our next WDW trip. We love going in May the best and DD2 b day is mid April and this baby is due mid May. So was thinking maybe we could go between their b days. We took DD when she was 15 months- but will I enjoy the trip with a 11-12 month old??? When we went in Oct (DD 15m) the weather was awful, it was soooo humid and HOT 110!!
> What do you folks think?


Ya, looking back on the hospital thing I am kinda in awe at how clueless we were. We should have demanded better care. I guess I was just too out of it to know better. Thanks for the understanding words!
I wish I could get my DH to plan a trip to DW. He works offshore and his schedule is too hard to predict ahead of time, so he says we can't plan it ahead of time.



2cutekidz said:


> LOL!  It's Daisy dressed as Minnie.  Minnie is on the jeans as a Witch.


I thought Minnie was looking a little weird! LOL! Probably because she was Daisy! 



LisaZoe said:


> Oh, thank you.  Practice definitely makes a big difference IMHO. I started doing pieced applique just over 2 years ago. My first attempts were decent but I can see a lot of improvement since then. Of course I did quite a bit of applique in that time period so I got plenty of practice.
> 
> For curves, unless they are tight curves or otherwise tricky, I try to turn the fabric as the machine continues to stitch. For me that seems to result in the smoothest stitching. I only stop to raise the presser foot and pivot the fabric when I must. I still struggle to get smooth curves on smaller areas, like little circles, that require multiple pivots. My stitch settings vary depending on what I'm doing but for most the length is .4mm and width varies from 1.5mm to 3.5mm.


 Gosh... It seems like my fabric just doesn't want to turn as much as I do. I guess this is kinda like doing peter pan piped collars. I have to do it incredibly slow to not have uneven seams. Maybe I am just going to fast with the applique.



Jennia said:


> WOW think they'd make us one?! That is SO amazing!!!


Thanks! My DH can not wait until this bed is out of his shop. He is hating it! Poor guy.  



teresajoy said:


> When I read your post I was thinking that we had similar experiences. Not the epidural, but the rest.
> 
> I don't understand how anyone could forget something like that! For quite awhile (years) everytime they had a birth on a TV show, I would cry remembering how bad it was. I'm better now (16+ years later!)
> 
> Oh WOW!!! I've wanted one of these beds for the girls for years!!! How wonderful!! I can't wait to see it all finished!!


Good to know there is a light at the end of the crying everytime I see a newborn baby or see a birth on TV tunnel... 
I cry WAY too easily these days. I blame it on the harmones. 
I don't even know how I am going to take pictures of the bed. It is so big that I don't think I can get one shot of it all in one picture. It takes up the entire shop, so I can't back up to take it. I'm still trying to figure that one out. Her room is just as small.. LOL.




minnie2 said:


> My 1st simply sweet for my niece!


Love that fabric you used in the dress!
I want to make a Wubzy custom too. I think it would be pretty easy since the characters are so simple looking.



LisaZoe said:


> You're funny.  I think it helped a smidge that I'd sewn for 30+ years before I ever tried to do applique.


OH THERE IS YOUR SECRET!!!



jham said:


> two words: drug him


LOL!



Tracie said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news.  I work at Wal-Mart and the store I work in does a booming fabric business (only place to buy fabric in town).  We just got the email that our crafts dept. will be remodeling to a celebrations center.
> 
> This is what the new executives at the home office want.  our associates and customers have called, written letters, and sent petitions.  We will still be losing our fabric.
> 
> This will be company wide eventually.
> 
> So when our fabric starts to clearance out I'll let you all know so I can grab some for anyone who wants.
> 
> Tracie


Sewing has gotten a lot more expensive for me since about 2 years ago when our fabric shut down. I like using the more expensive fabrics because I like the feel and look of them, but goodness... I remember when sewing was about saving money. It is now about that I like it better done my way than the stores way.  Definitely not saving. 



twistedribbonbows said:


> Ok, I got really inspired by those pictures of that castle---Here's my latest creation!


OMGOSH! I love it! I NEED those!!! 


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I paint, well okay, I used to paint. I have used stencils, but I prefer freehand, sometimes I draw or sketch out what I want, then I use transfer paper and my drawing to put it on the furniture I want. I also always finish with a polyurethane- sand-and then another coat- sand and then another coat. I am not sure I can help with your use of purple paint...
> although you could do green vines with purple flowers and then do thicker bushes with flowers that are accented with purple, do trim in dark purple too to help tie it all together. wild roses and creeper vines are good for painting. I do think if you can draw it out first- then do it to scale, then get the transfer paper.
> You might even add some little animals along the bottom- peeking out of the brush, like squirrels, chipmunks, maybe a bird. If you can't do animals free hand, look online for clip art to print out and transfer.
> wish I could show you some of the furniture I have done (dressers, nightstands, etc) but it was back before digital cameras and I have no idea where that photo album is now. One year I decided to do pieces for my friends- I did 3 or 4. I looked at wallpaper for ideas. On the top of 1 night stand I did a vine heart with little flowers, I only found half a heart I liked, so I used that ahd then flipped it to reverse and make the whole heart. KWIM?
> The others I did free hand I think.
> There is some great wallpaper out there. for the free hand stuff I used the little bottles of acrylic on top of the polyurathane finish, then did a final coat of poly on top ot perserve the acrylic.


Oooh! thanks for the informative post. I have alot of questions though. 
Why do you paint the detail stuff after the first coat of poly? I thought that if we sanded the poly we'd have a chance of them sanding off some of my paint so it makes me nervous. I guess you just dont sand the part where you make the flowers and vines? I am guessing it paints better on the poly? The entire bed is acryllic paint... I think... LOL.  My biggest problem so far is that the paint kinda paints on thin. It doesn't cover as much as I'd like it to. I'm not doing several coats on those bricks either. Maybe painting the flowers and such on top of the poly will help? I'm not sure I understand about the transfers either. Do you trace it on there with a pencil or something? I used a pencil earlier and it wouldn't come off of the paint. 
I do plan on doing flowers and vines I just really wanted to use that dark purple as some kind of accent on the light purple. I plan on doing flowers in a few different shades of pink. I'd like to do alot more details like you mentioned. I like the idea of the animals and such. My big problem is that my hubby wants me to hurry it up. Do you think this could be painted inside the house and the just a light coat of poly on top??? I figure I could continue working on it after it is in her room. My hubby said no because of the poly thing. He is just guessing though.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I am all done with Patrick's Kimono    None too soon...we leave for the multi-cultural fair in 2 hours!  He is pleased...and really that is all that matters to me!
> 
> BTW- I really need to get serious about a new camera!  I am so sick of taking pictures that I can't see what I am shooting!!!


Wow, that looks great! You sound like me. I finish just about everything an hour before we need it.  

Off to paint I go... 
I will be glad when these bricks are finished!!!
I had to edit out all the smilies to make this post fit. *sadface*


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Ok, I have no clue what happen, but I lost part of my quotes!!  Thanks everyone for the compliments on the minnie mouse dress!  You ladies sure know how to boost my confidence and make me feel good.  I will get my dd to model it when she feels better.  She's home today with a ruptured ear drums! OUCH! 




froggy33 said:


> This is really not related to sewing at all, but I know how brilliant all of you are and I know that you won't hold anything back when answering my question..
> My sister-in-laws husband (aka my BIL) just passed away.  He was only 36.  They have two sons 8 and 2.  It's obviously been a great loss for us all.
> 
> My DH, baby girl, and I are planning a trip to Disney next December with the grandparents and I have decided that no matter what we are getting my SIL and nephews there.  Long story short, my youngest nephew will turn 3 about 3-4 weeks before we go.  How strict are they on the under 3 age limit?  He's pretty small for his age and we would buy the ticket before he turned three rolleyes1 )  Just wondering...I don't want to cheat anyone of anything, but they won't be able to afford it and so we plan on making it happen.
> 
> Thanks ladies!!



I am so sorry for your loss.  That's great that you are taking your sil and sons to Disney!



livndisney said:


>



So cute, and love the matching outfits!  My dd just informed me that I don't sew enough for her dolls and she would like more matching outfits!



jham said:


>



Wow..that's a big candy corn!!  Love all your HAlloween outfits...




billwendy said:


>



THis is sooo cute, and love that fabric.



MouseTriper said:


> Awww thank you such much guys!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks....it was rather complictated for me...lol...I take forever to make a simple thing and this was far from simple.  Haha.  Hopefully I will pick up speed next time.  Haha.



LOVE, LOVE the Dr. Seuss Hoodie!!!!!  




PrincessKell said:


>



Great pictures!!!  I just love her curly hair.



minnie2 said:


>



That's a really cute simply sweet dress..and those are some great fabric.  I have some tink fabric as well but haven't figured out what ot make out of them yet.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> My JoAnn's has been very disappointing with the Disney selection lately.  It was all flannel and fleece.  I'm hoping now that it's getting warmer, they'll get something new in.



Same with ours...they haven't had any cotton disney selection since they moved to the superstore.  The other day, I walked in and the manager was came over to me and told me that they had disney fabric.  I got all excited and all they had was ONE disney princess fabric that I already have.  They use to have tons of disney fabrics.  I sure hope they get more soon.


----------



## Disney Pal

If anybody is in the Orange County NY area Walmart in Monroe/Harriman is closing the fabric dept too! 
That leaves only Joann Fabrics in Middletown NY.
I'm so bummed!


----------



## twob4him

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> WOO Hooo...are we going to have another person join in for our mini-meet at the end of October???
> 
> I'm going the 23-27th
> 
> Crystal (Tinka_Belle) is planning on going the last week of October
> 
> Laura (ABC123mom) is planning on going 10/25-11/1
> 
> Kathy (kjbrown) is planning on going 10/24-11/2
> 
> Kelly (kstgelais) is planning on going 10/24-11/7
> 
> Minnie2 I'm missing but she is going 11/1-11/7
> 
> Cindee (LivnDisney)- lives there so we are dragging her over!
> 
> 
> I'm having outfit issues.  I want Halloween themed outfits but it's also Aisling's 6th bday...anyone know how to combine both ????



I am a little late on this one but....my family is going from Oct 31st to Nov 7th and I am going from Nov 2nd to the 7thth I think..... 
Kristina - How about Mickey dressed up in a birthday outfit???


----------



## twob4him

MouseTriper said:


> I FINALLY finished my "funky Dr. Seuss" hoodie.  Lets just say it took me forever and ever.  I mean really forever.  However, I must say that I LOVE it.  Now it might just be me, but I love funky things!!! This raglan is so me!!  Hahaha.  Now seeing as though this was my very first time making a raglan, it is so not perfect but I don't care.  I LOVE it and so does my little one.
> 
> Initially my plan was to have DD wear this to school for Dr. Seuss' birthday, however, seeing as though it took me a very,very, very long time, that did not happen.  So instead, we have decided to have a Cat in the Hat birthday bash this coming weekend!!!  Yippeeee.....!!!
> 
> Anyway, get ready for to many "funky Cat in the Hat" hoodie pictures!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and a BIG shout-out to *CARLAC* for a ROCKING RAGLAN pattern!!  Thank you so much Carla!!!


Wait a minute...you mean you made the whole thing??? As in those layers of red and white??? oh my garsh!!!! That is amazing....please do share how you did it!


----------



## minnie2

twistedribbonbows said:


> Ok, I got really inspired by those pictures of that castle---Here's my latest creation!


Those are so cute!





The Moonk's Mom said:


> I am all done with Patrick's Kimono    None too soon...we leave for the multi-cultural fair in 2 hours!  He is pleased...and really that is all that matters to me!
> 
> BTW- I really need to get serious about a new camera!  I am so sick of taking pictures that I can't see what I am shooting!!!


tat came out really cool!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Ok, I have no clue what happen, but I lost part of my quotes!!  Thanks everyone for the compliments on the minnie mouse dress!  You ladies sure know how to boost my confidence and make me feel good.  I will get my dd to model it when she feels better.  She's home today with a ruptured ear drums! OUCH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a really cute simply sweet dress..and those are some great fabric.  I have some tink fabric as well but haven't figured out what ot make out of them yet.


Poor thing!  I hope your little one feels better soon!  

I have a lot of fabric that I ahve no clue what to do with!



twob4him said:


> I am a little late on this one but....my family is going from Oct 31st to Nov 7th and I am going from Nov 2nd to the 7thth I think.....
> Kristina - How about Mickey dressed up in a birthday outfit???


Well I will still be there!

 Here are the simply sweet top/ may end up as dresses!  For Nikki and her 3 bff's.  I saw this fabric and I had to have it for them!  2 of her friends are too big for the traditional simply sweet so I made them bigger I sure hope they fit!
Get ready for too many Nikki's!  My little super model! LOL
















All 4 of them together









close up of the fabric

Hopefully I can get a picture of them all together.


----------



## Twins+2more

minnie2 said:


> Those are so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the fabric
> 
> Hopefully I can get a picture of them all together.



I love this material


----------



## SallyfromDE

Disney 4 Me said:


> Does anyone know where I can get pink velcro? I checked at my local Joanns, who called a Super Joanns. Neither carries it. I then looked online and can't find any. Does it exist? Aleah has a Gymboree coat that velcros. That velcro is pink, but maybe they dyed it. Would that be hard?
> 
> Thanks for any help!
> Chantell



I get it at JoAnns. They keep it in the dollar bins near the cutting counter. They don't always have it, so I grab a couple of colors when I see it.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

I found this fabric today at my JoAnn's. 2 yards up for grabs....Any takers? I am willing to do a trade if someone wants.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

*Toadstool* said:


> Oooh! thanks for the informative post. I have alot of questions though.
> Why do you paint the detail stuff after the first coat of poly? I thought that if we sanded the poly we'd have a chance of them sanding off some of my paint so it makes me nervous. I guess you just dont sand the part where you make the flowers and vines? I am guessing it paints better on the poly? The entire bed is acryllic paint... I think... LOL.  My biggest problem so far is that the paint kinda paints on thin. It doesn't cover as much as I'd like it to. I'm not doing several coats on those bricks either. Maybe painting the flowers and such on top of the poly will help? I'm not sure I understand about the transfers either. Do you trace it on there with a pencil or something? I used a pencil earlier and it wouldn't come off of the paint.
> I do plan on doing flowers and vines I just really wanted to use that dark purple as some kind of accent on the light purple. I plan on doing flowers in a few different shades of pink. I'd like to do alot more details like you mentioned. I like the idea of the animals and such. My big problem is that my hubby wants me to hurry it up. Do you think this could be painted inside the house and the just a light coat of poly on top??? I figure I could continue working on it after it is in her room. My hubby said no because of the poly thing. He is just guessing though.
> 
> 
> Off to paint I go...
> I will be glad when these bricks are finished!!!
> I had to edit out all the smilies to make this post fit. *sadface*


Why not do the bricks with dark purple, on top of the light purple- practice on something first, you can highlight corners, sides or bottom of brick to give demention.

Well you are right, I do the majority of the poly coats THEN I paint the detail, then one last coat of poly.
I did my painting in a basement. You could do it in the bedroom- BUT don't plan on having her sleep there, and you will need to keep the doors closed and window open. I also liked painting outside if the weather cooperated.

okay- draw your image (or copy from your chosen artwork)
draw on paper. then use tracing paper (you know the really this stuff) this will help with the transfer because the paper is so thin.
Then place your transfer paper- it has black on one side, i think it's graphite. Put the black side down, place your tracing paper copy on top-tape in place for stability, then trace over the line drawing. Be sure you have it positioned becaue it wont come off easily.

Now I have to ask- you DID prime this first, right??? That will make a HUGE difference in the paint not absorbing into the wood. Then 2 coats of your color on top. If you could have I would have done a lt purple primer where you want the purple, but that's in the past.
So now you have your coats on- its time to poly (I suggest at least 2 coats for a lasting finish) THEN paint your details, then do your final coat of poly- no need to sand this last coat.
This is what I use for details




How about painting a purple Unicorn? You wouldn't have to do the whole body, you could just do head, chest and front legs and place in on a corner (like he's just coming around the corner of the castle) 
Think about size and what you are trying to accomplish- is the unicorn half the height of the castle, smaller? whats your scale? 

Does that help?


----------



## danicaw

Cute... But I have no idea what I would do with it.






Found it here if you have a better imagination than I do 

Sorry the image is soo big. I was looking for a different Mickey fabric and found this. Thought I would share.
Now back to looking


----------



## Haganfam5

Disney Pal said:


> If anybody is in the Orange County NY area Walmart in Monroe/Harriman is closing the fabric dept too!
> That leaves only Joann Fabrics in Middletown NY.
> I'm so bummed!



Hi! I am about 20 minutes from you!! Small World!! 

I found that out about 10 days ago and I was bummed too.  Middletown was the closest for me too.  I either have to go 20 minutes north up to Monticello Walmart, 30 minutes West to PA Walmart, or 25 minutes east to Newburgh Walmart (other than Joanns of course).  Monroe was also about 25 minutes for me (but I would always hit up the Woodbury Commons while I was there!!! LUV-The Disney Store and the Children's Place!). About Walmart, are they at 25% off right now?  They were regular price when I was there but the lady working there told me.   I wonder when they will be 50%?

BTW, feeling a little better. Up and moving more today but the throat is still sooo sore.  1 week tomorrow!  Enough already!!! The light at the end of the tunnel is coming.......I think I can see it......if I look really hard!!


----------



## Disney Pal

I also go down to Walmart in Franklin NJ right down 94 through Vernon!
I was at Walmart in PA last week and I bought quite a bit of fabric. They are getting some nice fabric in they told me.


----------



## kmom

2cutekidz.....Those are PRECIOUS! My son has been asking for a Goofy for Halloween - did you make the Frankengoofy yourself? I have googled clip art and coloring pages and cannot find anything that is close. Any suggesstions??  Your kiddos are adorable!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

minnie2 said:


>



That is a really cute fabric, and look at Nikki - she looks so happy!  That's one of my favorite pattern - the simply sweet dresses.



danicaw said:


> Cute... But I have no idea what I would do with it.



I bought that same fabric at Hancock a while back, but haven't figured out what I want to make with it.   A jacket? Purse?   No idea, really!  I would love to see what others suggest.


----------



## disneymomof1

Just a quick question for everyone, since we are talking about Walmarts closing their fabric departments.  Does anyone know of a way to find out which walmart locations still have fabric departments.  Instead of calling each location directly I would rather find the info on a website or somewhere.  I am in South Jersey, close to South Philly, Delaware and Jersey Shore area.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

disneymomof1 said:


> Just a quick question for everyone, since we are talking about Walmarts closing their fabric departments.  Does anyone know of a way to find out which walmart locations still have fabric departments.  Instead of calling each location directly I would rather find the info on a website or somewhere.  I am in South Jersey, close to South Philly, Delaware and Jersey Shore area.



According to Tracie...who works there...they are all going slowly but surely.  But it would be nice if they put up a site about when there are going and when the clearance is starting.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

I finished up my TR of the DisMeet if anyone is bored!!


----------



## billwendy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Wendy I love both of these- funny I bought this same fabric about a month ago- I love the bunnies and thought they looked like they could "do more than easter" I have yet to cut into it- it's in line! LOL
> Do you have a pattern or anything you follow for the tshirt dress? It's very cute, is it hard to sew the cotton to the knit? Do you use the ballpoint needle for it? I just bought some of those.....



I think there is a link in the bookmarks for the pattern - but really I just measure how long I want the fabric to be, hem it, gather the top and then stitch it onto the tshirt where i want it to be - I iron a crease in the tshirt to follow where i want it to be - some people cut the tshirt off under the fabric, but i just leave it - its nice and soft anyways!! I used a regular needle....you could make some AWESOME ones for your twirly girlie!!!!



mom2prettyprincess said:


> I found this fabric today at my JoAnn's. 2 yards up for grabs....Any takers? I am willing to do a trade if someone wants.



I have some of that - I love it!!! There is a rainbow one to match it - its really cute too~~!!



disneymomof1 said:


> Just a quick question for everyone, since we are talking about Walmarts closing their fabric departments.  Does anyone know of a way to find out which walmart locations still have fabric departments.  Instead of calling each location directly I would rather find the info on a website or somewhere.  I am in South Jersey, close to South Philly, Delaware and Jersey Shore area.



As of last week, the south philly walmart still had their fabric section...glenolden, PA still has their tiny one - other than that not sure...


----------



## MouseTriper

EnchantedPrincess said:


> LOVE, LOVE the Dr. Seuss Hoodie!!!!!


 THank you so very much/!!!!!



twob4him said:


> Wait a minute...you mean you made the whole thing??? As in those layers of red and white??? oh my garsh!!!! That is amazing....please do share how you did it!


 Oh gosh no...lol..I did NOT make the red and white striped fabric you see on the sleeves or the back.  I bought that knit fabric awhile back...it is very thin.  I could not find aqua colored knit so I cut up a shirt that was the right color and used that for the blue part.  I started with the plain white knit front but when I looked at it with my Cat in the Hat applique it looked too boring to me so I decided to add a little funkiness (my new word..hahaha) to it.  I decided on making the funky blue stripes to add to the white...I just stitched each strip on.  



minnie2 said:


> Get ready for too many Nikki's!  My little super model! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 4 of them together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the fabric
> 
> Hopefully I can get a picture of them all together.


Oh she is such a cutie!  I love the dresses....you are so cool to make 4 of them.  You need to get a picture of all of them wearing their adorable matching dresses. 

Oh I have been meaning to tell you I really love the picture on your wall..the one where the kids look so young.  I have seen it in the background of your pictures a number of times...so cute!



danicaw said:


> Cute... But I have no idea what I would do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found it here if you have a better imagination than I do
> 
> Sorry the image is soo big. I was looking for a different Mickey fabric and found this. Thought I would share.
> Now back to looking


Hey I recognize that fabric.  I sent some to Linnette and she made an awesome shirt with it.  Maybe Linnette can repost her shirt?  Oh Linnette...where are YOU??


----------



## Adi12982

Tinka_Belle said:


> That is a wonderful decision that you have made for your baby. Does this mean that your baby's birth might be on TV?



#1 - I don't think I would want my down there regions being recorded by strangers
#2 - I don't think I would want to be on TV giving birth, lol.
#3 - They don't record new episodes anymore 




teresajoy said:


> I had Corey at a hospital with an OB. It was one of the single WORST experinces of my entire life. Truly, horrible. I was treated like a number and after Corey was born they acted like they owned him. The nurses were mean and did not listen to one thing I told them regarding the care of Corey. The pediatrician was a jerk. Well, they were ALL jerks!
> 
> For all my other pregnancies I went to a midwife and "delivered" at a hospital. The experience was much better. I love my midwife!
> 
> 
> 
> I could not agree with you more Sarah!!! Good providers is absolutely the key!!!  Case in point, the hospital that Sarah delivers at and had good experinces is the same horrible  hospital I had Corey at!



Thanks for your insight.  I have seen enough bad stuff with the doctors down here and the c-section rate in Miami is close to 80% . . . . I am sold on having a midwife an if I need medical intervention for my own health or thet baby's then of cousre I am for it.  I just want it to be the last resort not the first thing they jump to.



*Toadstool* said:


> Awww..
> 
> 
> My daughter was kept away from me for 5 hours. Worse than that they wouldn't let my DH take her from the nursery. I was knocked out from the morphine they gave me during the c-section. My epidural wasn't working, and they didn't believe me until I screamed when he cut me open. I didn't wake up until 5 hours later. Don't even remember the first day after I had her. I also told them I was breastfeeding and they didn't honor my wishes. I am very bitter about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think my hospital experience was so horrible because I didn't get to pick my hospital or my Dr.... THANK YOU TEXAS MEDICAID
> My hubby lost his job a week before I was due. Read ^^ for just a tiny part of my hospital experience. I can't go on about it because I'd start to want to punch in my computer screen.. lol
> That being said my current OBGYN is great and I have had pretty good experiences with the 3 surgeries I have had at the hospital with him. I actually like another hospital that is about the same distance from me better, but my doctor doesn't go there. I was considering switching doctors just to go there if I end up having a hysterectomy. I <3 my doctor though.
> 
> I had a similar experience ^^.
> I'm glad you were able to have the other pregnancies go so much better. That is part of my fear of trying to have another baby. I really don't want to experience that again! I know some mamas say you forget, but I can't for some reason.




Yikes!!  I can't believe they didn't believe you about the epidural and so sad that they wouldn't let you DH hold his own baby for that long.  And I am sooo upset they didn't listen to you about breastfeeding!! UGH!  

I'm on FL Medicaid for pregnant women, and so I am kinda in a similar boat.  So glad the birth center takes it and if I end up going to a hospital the midwife will go with me (I recently met a mom of twins she delivered at the hospital).  I was having issues getting insured b/c of the past medical issues (we recently moved back home to Miami after having been on my DH's insurance in another state) and in FL many people would qualify for Medicaid because of pregnancy.  If I could have another alternative, I would much prefer it, but I can't help that I had cancer  



disneymommieof2 said:


> And on the Hospital/ Birth Center discussion- I had both of mine in the hospital with an OB. The deliveries went well except that they pushing the pitocin!!! After I had the babies with me as much as I wanted, except when they their screening done. And my Auntie is a Nurse on the labor and delivery ward and she got to be our nurse with my second baby, she was out of town when I had the first one.
> I used to watch the miami birthing center show all the time when I was pregnant!
> Just make sure YOU and your DH are comfortable with the procedures and practices where ever you go!!


So glad to hear you had a great hospital experience - especially with your Auntie as a nurse for #2 - how awesome!!


----------



## 2manyprincesses

minnie2 said:


>



I love this!  If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the fabric?   It is so cute!  My oldest DD has been freinds with a few girls since.....forever!  They were the 3 musketeers forthe longest time, but they've since added 2 new members and are now the 5 musketeers.  Your cute top made me think of them.



The Moonk's Mom said:


>




Very cool, all he needs is a samaurai (sp?) sword!  Go mom!!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Okay I am blown away by the gorgeous stuff you guys are posting.   I know some of you have to be selling this great stuff.  Where do you sell and how do you get found.  I try Etsy a long time ago but never got any responses.  Maybe I had the wrong stuff.  I would love any tips or advice.  I feel sooo inspired since I have found this thread.  Sewing heaven and right up my alley.
Lynn


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay I am blown away by the gorgeous stuff you guys are posting.   I know some of you have to be selling this great stuff.  Where do you sell and how do you get found.  I try Etsy a long time ago but never got any responses.  Maybe I had the wrong stuff.  I would love any tips or advice.  I feel sooo inspired since I have found this thread.  Sewing heaven and right up my alley.
> Lynn



Your best bet is to read the first page of this thread, the other is to read signatures of the people who's stuff you like. We can not discuss more than that on this thread.

Or we would be happy to help get you sewing!!!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Oh I am sorry I did not mean to cross any lines.  If any one would PM me that would be great too.  I will go back and check the first page.  I saw the pictures link and the site links for patterns and tutorials. I must have over looked those I was so happy with the pattern links.
Lynn


----------



## Adi12982

lynnanddbyz said:


> Oh I am sorry I did not mean to cross any lines.  If any one would PM me that would be great too.  I will go back and check the first page.  I saw the pictures link and the site links for patterns and tutorials. I must have over looked those I was so happy with the pattern links.
> Lynn



Hey there!  Welcome to our forum!!  

I would suggest PMing anyone if you see something you particularly like 

Also, we are all (I hope I'm not overstepping, mabe there is ONE person whose not, lol) youcanmakethis.com fans - especially Carla C. Dolly Designs (if you look at the lost of authors).  The e-books they have are great ad hae a huge range of sizes.  

Post any questions you have, you'll find this is a kind group that is also very chatty and loves to share pictures of their creations


----------



## Tracie

disneymomof1 said:


> Just a quick question for everyone, since we are talking about Walmarts closing their fabric departments.  Does anyone know of a way to find out which walmart locations still have fabric departments.  Instead of calling each location directly I would rather find the info on a website or somewhere.  I am in South Jersey, close to South Philly, Delaware and Jersey Shore area.



I'll look on the computer at work on Thurs and see if there is a list of stores that do or do not have fabric.  My hubby (who also works for Wal-Mart) just told me that one of the stores in his district did not lose their fabric when they were scheduled to, because the district manager fought it. So maybe ask for the contact info for the district manager to protest.  My DM goes with anything the home office says.


----------



## WeLoveLilo05

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I am sorry I don't have time to multi-quote everyone, but I love everything that I have seen the last few pages.
> 
> I have to admit that I haven't touched my machine since Christmas until last week.  I decided to start sewing for my kiddos for our disney trip in August.  So far, I have only finished a Minnie Mouse outfit for dd to wear to Chef Mickey.  I have a piglet applique all cut out (for Crystal Palace), and was going to applique it on a t-shirt but now think I will applique it on something else..maybe Carla's Portrait Peasant top.  Well, that applique is sitting on the side for now..I think I will work on ds's shirt for Chef Mickey next.
> 
> Anyway, dd and I look through some cliparts of minnie mouse on Disneyclips.com, and she picked out the minnie that she wanted, and this is what I made with it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the applique - not perfect!  This is the second applique that I piece together...before that, I only did mickey mouse head, or circle and square or rectangular!   Again, thanks to Heather for the wonderful tutorial!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be back to catch up, and hopefully with more things to share!



I just wanted to say, I have been lurking on here for a few days now.  I love the disney boutique dresses.  You guys are so CREATIVE! All the dresses are beautiful!  I wish I had your talent.  I love this Minnie one, great job! It's gorgeous!


----------



## MouseTriper

Okay I am in need of a very small (like 12 month - 24 month range) vintage baseball uniform.  Have any of you ever made one or do you have any idea where I might get one???? 

I know, I know strange request....I need it for a photo shoot!


----------



## *Toadstool*

EnchantedPrincess said:


> She's home today with a ruptured ear drums! OUCH!


I have always thought that has to hurt so badly! Hope she feels better soon.




minnie2 said:


>


That fabric is beautiful. Can't wait to see a picture of all of them.  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Why not do the bricks with dark purple, on top of the light purple- practice on something first, you can highlight corners, sides or bottom of brick to give demention.
> 
> Well you are right, I do the majority of the poly coats THEN I paint the detail, then one last coat of poly.
> I did my painting in a basement. You could do it in the bedroom- BUT don't plan on having her sleep there, and you will need to keep the doors closed and window open. I also liked painting outside if the weather cooperated.
> 
> okay- draw your image (or copy from your chosen artwork)
> draw on paper. then use tracing paper (you know the really this stuff) this will help with the transfer because the paper is so thin.
> Then place your transfer paper- it has black on one side, i think it's graphite. Put the black side down, place your tracing paper copy on top-tape in place for stability, then trace over the line drawing. Be sure you have it positioned becaue it wont come off easily.
> 
> Now I have to ask- you DID prime this first, right??? That will make a HUGE difference in the paint not absorbing into the wood. Then 2 coats of your color on top. If you could have I would have done a lt purple primer where you want the purple, but that's in the past.
> So now you have your coats on- its time to poly (I suggest at least 2 coats for a lasting finish) THEN paint your details, then do your final coat of poly- no need to sand this last coat.
> This is what I use for details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about painting a purple Unicorn? You wouldn't have to do the whole body, you could just do head, chest and front legs and place in on a corner (like he's just coming around the corner of the castle)
> Think about size and what you are trying to accomplish- is the unicorn half the height of the castle, smaller? whats your scale?
> 
> Does that help?


Oh, I almost have the bricks finished. The bricks are just lines. I'm not actually painting bricks on. That would take me waaaay too long. I did the brick lines in light pink that the trim is in. We did prime it. The main part of the castle is white, so we used white primer. I just want to use the dark purple on the turret parts. I want to do some sort of design in the dark purple. I really wanted it to look like a castle and not have alot of pictures on it. I like the idea of the unicorn though... DD loves horses, but I just know I don't have the time to do it. My hubby wants his shop back badly. I'm now worried about my brick lines. I didn't do the poly before I did that. I hope that works out okay. Thanks for the link for the paint. I have a set of watercolor pastels. I would love to use that to save money. Do you know if that would work? I want to use that to do the flowers and vines for sure. The rest of it so far is just interior water color paints... all the same kind.
I'd love to do the unicorn on the wall though.  I'm still worried about the sanding. Do you just use a fine grit sanding paper? Just to get the shiny off? 
Thanks for the tip about transfer paper. That sounds alot better than stencils. I just need to figure out what kind of pattern I am going to go with. I just need to incorporate the dark purple somehow. I wish I'd have more time to do the unicorn.. now I really want that. Such a cute idea.
This thing is huge. It is for a full size bed and has bookshelf turrets all around it sticking out from the bed. It will take up most of her room.  
The top is her bed and the bottom is her playhouse.




Adi12982 said:


> Yikes!!  I can't believe they didn't believe you about the epidural and so sad that they wouldn't let you DH hold his own baby for that long.  And I am sooo upset they didn't listen to you about breastfeeding!! UGH!
> 
> I'm on FL Medicaid for pregnant women, and so I am kinda in a similar boat.  So glad the birth center takes it and if I end up going to a hospital the midwife will go with me (I recently met a mom of twins she delivered at the hospital).  I was having issues getting insured b/c of the past medical issues (we recently moved back home to Miami after having been on my DH's insurance in another state) and in FL many people would qualify for Medicaid because of pregnancy.  If I could have another alternative, I would much prefer it, but I can't help that I had cancer


That makes me mad.  
That is great that they are supporting you with the midwife though. Who knows.. maybe I'll change my mind and have another. I hear it is hard to conceive with endometriosis though.


----------



## PrincessKell

twistedribbonbows said:


> Ok, I got really inspired by those pictures of that castle---Here's my latest creation!



 Very cute. I like the soft colors. 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> I am all done with Patrick's Kimono    None too soon...we leave for the multi-cultural fair in 2 hours!  He is pleased...and really that is all that matters to me!
> 
> BTW- I really need to get serious about a new camera!  I am so sick of taking pictures that I can't see what I am shooting!!!



awesome job! 



*Toadstool* said:


> We live about 20 minutes. I think I'd be so sad to live far away from it. DD got spoiled last summer with going to the beach a couple times a week!



Oh yeah. Georgia too. Every Wednesday its a shorten day "Wacky Wednesday" Last year (before Kevin left) when I didn't have to work, we went every week when it wasn't rainy.  So it was nice to be able to take her again. 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Ok, I have no clue what happen, but I lost part of my quotes!!  Thanks everyone for the compliments on the minnie mouse dress!  You ladies sure know how to boost my confidence and make me feel good.  I will get my dd to model it when she feels better.  She's home today with a ruptured ear drums! OUCH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great pictures!!!  I just love her curly hair.



Poor thing. I hope she feels better soon. That has to be just the pits for her... sending her lots of   

I love Peach's hair too, its just such a pain to brush, and since her head is sooo sensitive it makes it even harder! But she likes it all wild. hehe



minnie2 said:


> Here are the simply sweet top/ may end up as dresses!  For Nikki and her 3 bff's.  I saw this fabric and I had to have it for them!  2 of her friends are too big for the traditional simply sweet so I made them bigger I sure hope they fit!
> Get ready for too many Nikki's!  My little super model! LOL



Too cute. I really like that fabric. I sure hope you get a picture of all of them together!

Georgia has twin day on friday, I need to ask her friends parent if I can make them matching shirts or something. She wanted to bring my best friends daughter to school and match. hehe that was cute, but Bea is in preschool and lives 45 minute away. hahahaha 

by the way. I love your window frame!



danicaw said:


> Cute... But I have no idea what I would do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you have a better imagination than I do
> 
> Sorry the image is soo big. I was looking for a different Mickey fabric and found this. Thought I would share.
> Now back to looking



I saw that too. What a bout a cute flare skirt or tween skirt or something. It would be cute beach shorts with a red trim or something.  I could be made into a peasant dress to go under something less busy and have one of those mickey pockets as a pocket on the front of a bodice..


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

disneymomof1 said:


> Just a quick question for everyone, since we are talking about Walmarts closing their fabric departments.  Does anyone know of a way to find out which walmart locations still have fabric departments.  Instead of calling each location directly I would rather find the info on a website or somewhere.  I am in South Jersey, close to South Philly, Delaware and Jersey Shore area.




I know the Super Walmart in Turnersville which is closest to me has a fabric section - the one in millville near the cumberland mall has one too but may be closing because they built a super walmart in vineland where the Jamesway use to be - I have not been to that one so I don't know about a fabric section. - The Turnersville Walmart always is busy in the fabric section when I am there.


----------



## revrob

MouseTriper said:


> Okay I am in need of a very small (like 12 month - 24 month range) vintage baseball uniform.  Have any of you ever made one or do you have any idea where I might get one????
> 
> I know, I know strange request....I need it for a photo shoot!



Have you considered Carla's Raglan shirt pattern?  The shirt has that kinda baseball shirt sleeve.  Is that what you're thinking?  Or something else?


----------



## minnie2

EnchantedPrincess said:


> That is a really cute fabric, and look at Nikki - she looks so happy!  That's one of my favorite pattern - the simply sweet dresses.


Thank you!  It is my new fav pattern!


disneymomof1 said:


> Just a quick question for everyone, since we are talking about Walmarts closing their fabric departments.  Does anyone know of a way to find out which walmart locations still have fabric departments.  Instead of calling each location directly I would rather find the info on a website or somewhere.  I am in South Jersey, close to South Philly, Delaware and Jersey Shore area.


I think you jus need to cal them .  That is how I found out one of my Walmarts had it last week! I still keep kicking my self for not knowing there was one close!  I actually had to go to FL to visit my cousin to get certain fabric I really wanted not knowing it is right around the corner!  



MouseTriper said:


> Oh she is such a cutie!  I love the dresses....you are so cool to make 4 of them.  You need to get a picture of all of them wearing their adorable matching dresses.
> 
> Oh I have been meaning to tell you I really love the picture on your wall..the one where the kids look so young.  I have seen it in the background of your pictures a number of times...so cute!
> /QUOTE]Thank you!
> Thanks about the picture.  It was Kyle's 1st Easter picture.  He was 10 months( Yeah I know he was HUGE!) and Nik was 3.  When they took it I remember being so nervous that he would roll off the table where they where sitting and take Nik with him because even then he weighed almost as much as her!
> 
> 
> 
> 2manyprincesses said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this!  If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the fabric?   It is so cute!  My oldest DD has been freinds with a few girls since.....forever!  They were the 3 musketeers forthe longest time, but they've since added 2 new members and are now the 5 musketeers.  Your cute top made me think of them.
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all!  I got it at Hancocks a few weeks ago.  For me the best part of the fabric is there is a blond girl which to me represents Nikki and her friend Chloe then a brown haired girl which to me is Bridget and even a little African American girl which is their friend Autumn!  Once I saw they where all represented I couldn't resist!  Especially since they where all cheerleaders together.
> The girls 3 other girls I made it for are such great kids one she has been close to since 1st grade the other 2nd and the third since cheer this summer.  All 4 where on my cheer squad I called them the 4 musketeers.  They are just great girls!
> 
> For those of you who have me as a friend on FB you can look under the cheer leading section and see I believe all of them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MouseTriper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay I am in need of a very small (like 12 month - 24 month range) vintage baseball uniform.  Have any of you ever made one or do you have any idea where I might get one????
> 
> I know, I know strange request....I need it for a photo shoot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about Carla's Raglan pattern in a classic blue sleeve or red sleeve with white and make the easy fit pants like leggings in a light grey or white with patches at the knees to look like baseball pants.  Then just add a base ball cap?
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessKell said:
> 
> 
> 
> Georgia has twin day on friday, I need to ask her friends parent if I can make them matching shirts or something. She wanted to bring my best friends daughter to school and match. hehe that was cute, but Bea is in preschool and lives 45 minute away. hahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That would be cute1  I realy can't wait to get a picture of all of them together.  I might be bale to get 3 of them this weekend.
Click to expand...


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I'm very excited. Megan turns 3 next month and is still not potty trained- she showed interest at 18 months, but I didn't pursue it and then it faded. I have tried a few different things- a doll that wets and has a potty, encouraging her to sit on the little potty we bought,books, videos, talking about it, etc.

Well Monday night I had done some ironing after she went to bed and i didnt want to wake her so I went in and layed her dresses across her rocking horse.
Yesterday morning I asked her to come to her room to get dressed (after breakfast) and she didn't want the jeans I had pulled out- she wanted to wear one of the dresses, which gave me an idea. I said okay and pulled out a pair of new Tink underwear and explained (as I have before) that she has to use the potty when she wears underwear. As a further incentive...Megan is not normally allowed chocolate because she reacts badly, but I figured an M&M would be okay so I got out a little bag I had and told her she could have a special treat if she used the potty. Well- THAT got her interested!
She must have sat on the potty 6 times in an hour and finally had success!!!!!! 
She used the potty two more times yesterday with one small accident at 6pm (I was on the phone with my brother)
I can't believe my baby is growing up!!!! 

Now today I have to go to the quilt shop to get some fabric...guess I will use a pull up for the trip out and come directly home.
Im so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! With any luck she will be fully trained by the time this baby is born.


----------



## kimmylaj

toadstool- no flying veggies at our st pattys day parade, just lots of beer lol


----------



## Jennia

danicaw said:


> Cute... But I have no idea what I would do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found it here if you have a better imagination than I do
> 
> Sorry the image is soo big. I was looking for a different Mickey fabric and found this. Thought I would share.
> Now back to looking



I really like that, thanks for sharing the link, too! Too bad the Incredibles fabric is sold out, though, I've been looking for some since my dd's name is Violet. =) 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I'm very excited. Megan turns 3 next month and is still not potty trained- she showed interest at 18 months, but I didn't pursue it and then it faded. I have tried a few different things- a doll that wets and has a potty, encouraging her to sit on the little potty we bought,books, videos, talking about it, etc.
> 
> Well Monday night I had done some ironing after she went to bed and i didnt want to wake her so I went in and layed her dresses across her rocking horse.
> Yesterday morning I asked her to come to her room to get dressed (after breakfast) and she didn't want the jeans I had pulled out- she wanted to wear one of the dresses, which gave me an idea. I said okay and pulled out a pair of new Tink underwear and explained (as I have before) that she has to use the potty when she wears underwear. As a further incentive...Megan is not normally allowed chocolate because she reacts badly, but I figured an M&M would be okay so I got out a little bag I had and told her she could have a special treat if she used the potty. Well- THAT got her interested!
> She must have sat on the potty 6 times in an hour and finally had success!!!!!!
> She used the potty two more times yesterday with one small accident at 6pm (I was on the phone with my brother)
> I can't believe my baby is growing up!!!!
> 
> Now today I have to go to the quilt shop to get some fabric...guess I will use a pull up for the trip out and come directly home.
> Im so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! With any luck she will be fully trained by the time this baby is born.




Congrats on the potty training progress! 

Anyone find any super cute Elmo fabric? We bought tickets to go with some friends to Sesame Street Live-Elmo's Green Thumb and I want to make her something cute to wear. She's never even SEEN Sesame Street, yet she knows who Elmo is and calls him by name (MoMo lol).


----------



## kjbrown

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> It's a tough call because it would be cool to do MNSSHP on Halloween and even cooler because it's her actual bday.
> 
> Have you done MNSSHP before?  Maybe that would effect my advice.  We found that the time at MNSSHP goes by really really quickly.  If you watch the fireworks, parade, and stage show, there is limited amount of time to do anything else.  We didn't end up seeing a single character because there just wasn't time.  This year we are going to go early, eat, ride the rides, and then at 7pm just do the party stuff.  We are hoping to actually see some characters and see some of the other things going on.



It will be our first MNSSHP.  I think we'll do it anyway.  I'm not going to try and see and do everything, it's her birthday, we'll just try and have fun!   



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I'm very excited. Megan turns 3 next month and is still not potty trained- she showed interest at 18 months, but I didn't pursue it and then it faded. I have tried a few different things- a doll that wets and has a potty, encouraging her to sit on the little potty we bought,books, videos, talking about it, etc.
> 
> Well Monday night I had done some ironing after she went to bed and i didnt want to wake her so I went in and layed her dresses across her rocking horse.
> Yesterday morning I asked her to come to her room to get dressed (after breakfast) and she didn't want the jeans I had pulled out- she wanted to wear one of the dresses, which gave me an idea. I said okay and pulled out a pair of new Tink underwear and explained (as I have before) that she has to use the potty when she wears underwear. As a further incentive...Megan is not normally allowed chocolate because she reacts badly, but I figured an M&M would be okay so I got out a little bag I had and told her she could have a special treat if she used the potty. Well- THAT got her interested!
> She must have sat on the potty 6 times in an hour and finally had success!!!!!!
> She used the potty two more times yesterday with one small accident at 6pm (I was on the phone with my brother)
> I can't believe my baby is growing up!!!!
> 
> Now today I have to go to the quilt shop to get some fabric...guess I will use a pull up for the trip out and come directly home.
> Im so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! With any luck she will be fully trained by the time this baby is born.



Woohoo!  My little guy is 2 1/2.  He has shown interest for a while, but nothing consistent.  He really wants to wear underwear, but I'm just not ready for the accidents!    I was thinking about making next weekend "Potty Weekend", where he'll wear underwear and I will constantly ask him if he needs to go potty.  Good luck to you!


----------



## jham

Yay on the potty training!  Lily is 3 1/2 and just became potty trained.  When we got back from our trip a few weeks ago we just started putting her in underwear.  Not too long after that she declared she doesn't want pull-ups at night either    She has had very few accidents.  I guess there's something to be said for waiting until they are 3 1/2  But wait, she's my last baby!


----------



## MouseTriper

revrob said:


> Have you considered Carla's Raglan shirt pattern?  The shirt has that kinda baseball shirt sleeve.  Is that what you're thinking?  Or something else?





minnie2 said:


> What about Carla's Raglan pattern in a classic blue sleeve or red sleeve with white and make the easy fit pants like leggings in a light grey or white with patches at the knees to look like baseball pants.  Then just add a base ball cap?



Thanks guys...I thought of that but I am really looking for the old fashioned jersey type that buttons up.  Maybe I can find something on


----------



## danicaw

Gathering issues...
So this is my problem, when i do my gathering with the basting stitch method, my thread almost ways breaks. What am I doing wrong or should I give up on this and try a different method?


----------



## Cherlynn25

I have the brother CS~6000 or whatever it is called. Has anyone found a ruffle foot that will work with this machine? i have tried the gather method, but i dont like how uneven they turn out. 
Thanks =)


----------



## minnie2

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I'm very excited. Megan turns 3 next month and is still not potty trained- she showed interest at 18 months, but I didn't pursue it and then it faded. I have tried a few different things- a doll that wets and has a potty, encouraging her to sit on the little potty we bought,books, videos, talking about it, etc.
> 
> Well Monday night I had done some ironing after she went to bed and i didnt want to wake her so I went in and layed her dresses across her rocking horse.
> Yesterday morning I asked her to come to her room to get dressed (after breakfast) and she didn't want the jeans I had pulled out- she wanted to wear one of the dresses, which gave me an idea. I said okay and pulled out a pair of new Tink underwear and explained (as I have before) that she has to use the potty when she wears underwear. As a further incentive...Megan is not normally allowed chocolate because she reacts badly, but I figured an M&M would be okay so I got out a little bag I had and told her she could have a special treat if she used the potty. Well- THAT got her interested!
> She must have sat on the potty 6 times in an hour and finally had success!!!!!!
> She used the potty two more times yesterday with one small accident at 6pm (I was on the phone with my brother)
> I can't believe my baby is growing up!!!!
> 
> Now today I have to go to the quilt shop to get some fabric...guess I will use a pull up for the trip out and come directly home.
> Im so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! With any luck she will be fully trained by the time this baby is born.


YAY!  I remember that feeling of needing to get the 1st one trained before baby 2 arrived!


MouseTriper said:


> Thanks guys...I thought of that but I am really looking for the old fashioned jersey type that buttons up.  Maybe I can find something on


Then what about modifying Carla's  bowling shirt pattern ,aybe not adding a coller and rounding the edges  of the plaklet?

 Ok I am totally hooked on these darn Twilight books!  It is killing me because I am on book for and it is ending!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tinashaver

GATHERING..... humm its not to much fun! hahaha I got the ruffler foot and read the rufflier un ruffled but I hate it so I have my own technique I use a tool don't know what it is called it looks like a needle with a handle I bought it to punch holes in paper but now use it to sew. Anyways I feed the fabric with it in the sewing machine I should have DH video tape me doing it for you guys. all so try stitching a straight stitch about 1/2 inch then pulling the string out then zigzag over it then pull that string. Am I making since?


----------



## tinashaver

finished the princess outfit the other day sorry 2year olds not easy to photograph!  Oh I found this jacket at the local thrift store and cute the sleeves and the bottom of it and added ruffles.


----------



## jessica52877

Hey Guys!
Jake's BIG GIVE ship date is Saturday! I know most are all done already but if you still need the address make sure to PM me. Here, there or anywhere!

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=65791&threadid=564851&page=1#3763681



danicaw said:


> Gathering issues...
> So this is my problem, when i do my gathering with the basting stitch method, my thread almost ways breaks. What am I doing wrong or should I give up on this and try a different method?



I say give up and use the dental floss method! It is my most favorite!



tinashaver said:


> finished the princess outfit the other day sorry 2year olds not easy to photograph!  Oh I found this jacket at the local thrift store and cute the sleeves and the bottom of it and added ruffles.



Super cute! I love the play kitchen too! I am bit play kitchen obsessed!

Minnie2 - Love the simply sweets! What size did you end up making Nikki? I made a few and they weren't as tight as I would have liked for a nice summer dress without a shirt.

karebear1 - oh queenie! how is SCAL coming along?


----------



## danicaw

tinashaver said:


> finished the princess outfit the other day sorry 2year olds not easy to photograph!  Oh I found this jacket at the local thrift store and cute the sleeves and the bottom of it and added ruffles.


Super Cute! 
Great thrift store find! 

I think I get what you are saying about your gathering technique. 
Thanks


----------



## tinashaver

if you didn't notice I tend to get ahead of myself hence the upside down hearts!


----------



## tinashaver

jessica52877 said:


> Super cute! I love the play kitchen too! I am bit play kitchen obsessed!



Thanks I love that kitchen but what I really wanted was the pottery barn set! I can't pay that much though! Notice it's what I wanted DD don't care!



danicaw said:


> Super Cute!
> Great thrift store find!
> 
> I think I get what you are saying about your gathering technique.
> Thanks


Thanks, I have to admit I love finding awesome things at the thrifty store!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Cherlynn25 said:


> I have the brother CS~6000 or whatever it is called. Has anyone found a ruffle foot that will work with this machine? i have tried the gather method, but i dont like how uneven they turn out.
> Thanks =)



I contacted Brother when I had my CS6000i. They said they don't make a ruffler compatible with the machine.


----------



## desparatelydisney

Okay, DD4 wants a little mermaid costume for our next wdw trip.  I don't really like the ones Disney or BuyCostumes.com have right now so I have ordered some great fabric that I think will be perfect.

I already know how I want to do the top, and I have looked over the design sheets for a couple of the patterns out there, but, as you guys are the experts  does anyone have any experience making a tail that looked really good?  Right now my plan is to make a 6-paneled skirt out of the nile green taffeta and then make insets out of the nile green chiffon.  Comments?


----------



## Jennia

tinashaver said:


> finished the princess outfit the other day sorry 2year olds not easy to photograph!  Oh I found this jacket at the local thrift store and cute the sleeves and the bottom of it and added ruffles.




So cute, love the little jacket you found and improved, too.  

Any ideas on where to find elmo fabric then?? Joann's doesn't have hardly anything, or if they do, it's flannel (which won't work for May). =(


----------



## snubie

Jennia said:


> Any ideas on where to find elmo fabric then?? Joann's doesn't have hardly anything, or if they do, it's flannel (which won't work for May). =(



I think I have seen Elmo at Walmart before.
If you are willing to buy online, try searching fabric.com.
http://www.fabric.com/SearchResults...tegoryID=1d5f47dc-9991-4088-93f3-26a376046a5e


----------



## tinashaver

Jennia said:


> So cute, love the little jacket you found and improved, too.
> 
> Any ideas on where to find elmo fabric then?? Joann's doesn't have hardly anything, or if they do, it's flannel (which won't work for May). =(



thank you and I found some cute with elmo and zoe at hancocks


----------



## Jajone

danicaw said:


> Cute... But I have no idea what I would do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found it here if you have a better imagination than I do
> 
> Sorry the image is soo big. I was looking for a different Mickey fabric and found this. Thought I would share.
> Now back to looking



My son picked out the fabric, so I was not really thrilled with it, but made these shirts with it. Not the best pic of customs, but you get the idea.


----------



## minnie2

tinashaver said:


> finished the princess outfit the other day sorry 2year olds not easy to photograph!  Oh I found this jacket at the local thrift store and cute the sleeves and the bottom of it and added ruffles.





tinashaver said:


> Thanks I love that kitchen but what I really wanted was the pottery barn set! I can't pay that much though! Notice it's what I wanted DD don't care!
> 
> 
> Thanks, I have to admit I love finding awesome things at the thrifty store!


She will in a few yrs!  Nikki was 2 when she got her kitchen this little junky FP kitchen my mom got her.  Well at 9 she still play with it and so does all er friends when they come over!  George actually asked if we could finally put it away and both kids wouldn't let him!
That is adorable!  I love the picture with your little girl laughing!  


Jajone said:


> My son picked out the fabric, so I was not really thrilled with it, but made these shirts with it. Not the best pic of customs, but you get the idea.


See I love that fabric!  I made little back packs for out trip


----------



## Jajone

I finally took the time to upload a few pics from our cruise in January. I had mostly matching outfits all the days for all 3 kids, but didn't get good pics each day because the kids were in swimsuits a lot of the time, but here's a few anyway.
Cozumel Dolphin Discovery. It was Verrrrry windy that day.
http://
	


http://
	


On the ship.
http://


----------



## Jajone

Formal night. I didn;t make this, but he's still cute!
http://
	

http://
	


Grand Cayman butterfly farm. They have pirate customs this day. The print is hard to see in the pics.
http://
	


This was a last minute Chef Mickey's customs. Free hat pattern from YCMT.
http://
	


Thanks to Shannon (Revrob) Kenzie and I had matching shirts that we'll use again on our mother/daughter trip coming up.
http://


----------



## danicaw

Jajone said:


> My son picked out the fabric, so I was not really thrilled with it, but made these shirts with it. Not the best pic of customs, but you get the idea.



Great idea! I really like those shirts! Seriously cute. 
Ok, now might need to buy that fabric after all


----------



## Haganfam5

desparatelydisney said:


> Okay, DD4 wants a little mermaid costume for our next wdw trip.  I don't really like the ones Disney or BuyCostumes.com have right now so I have ordered some great fabric that I think will be perfect.
> 
> I already know how I want to do the top, and I have looked over the design sheets for a couple of the patterns out there, but, as you guys are the experts  does anyone have any experience making a tail that looked really good?  Right now my plan is to make a 6-paneled skirt out of the nile green taffeta and then make insets out of the nile green chiffon.  Comments?



I made this one. It came out great, I think anyway  .

http://www.simplicity.com/dv1_v4.cfm?design=4043

I modified the top and made the tail as instructed. I am glad you asked, because this was for halloween and I wasn't around here then so I have never been able to share:











Please ignore the junk in the background! I don't know how elaborate you wanted the tail to be but this one worked out nice because she was able to carry it on her wrist.

Oh, and I don't know why she insisted on Cinderella shoes but that's what she wanted to wear  .


----------



## PrincessKell

tinashaver said:


> finished the princess outfit the other day sorry 2year olds not easy to photograph!  Oh I found this jacket at the local thrift store and cute the sleeves and the bottom of it and added ruffles.



That is so cute. I love thrift shops. I got a really cute Mickey shirt there once that is a bowling shirt that I made into a skirt for Georgia.   I love how it is all matchy matchy!


----------



## PrincessKell

Haganfam5 said:


> I made this one. It came out great, I think anyway  .
> 
> http://www.simplicity.com/dv1_v4.cfm?design=4043
> 
> I modified the top and made the tail as instructed. I am glad you asked, because this was for halloween and I wasn't around here then so I have never been able to share:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore the junk in the background! I don't know how elaborate you wanted the tail to be but this one worked out nice because she was able to carry it on her wrist.
> 
> Oh, and I don't know why she insisted on Cinderella shoes but that's what she wanted to wear  .



you did a really good job with that. and The shoes make the outfit! dur! haha


----------



## GoofyG

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I'm very excited. Megan turns 3 next month and is still not potty trained- she showed interest at 18 months, but I didn't pursue it and then it faded. I have tried a few different things- a doll that wets and has a potty, encouraging her to sit on the little potty we bought,books, videos, talking about it, etc.
> 
> Well Monday night I had done some ironing after she went to bed and i didnt want to wake her so I went in and layed her dresses across her rocking horse.
> Yesterday morning I asked her to come to her room to get dressed (after breakfast) and she didn't want the jeans I had pulled out- she wanted to wear one of the dresses, which gave me an idea. I said okay and pulled out a pair of new Tink underwear and explained (as I have before) that she has to use the potty when she wears underwear. As a further incentive...Megan is not normally allowed chocolate because she reacts badly, but I figured an M&M would be okay so I got out a little bag I had and told her she could have a special treat if she used the potty. Well- THAT got her interested!
> She must have sat on the potty 6 times in an hour and finally had success!!!!!!
> She used the potty two more times yesterday with one small accident at 6pm (I was on the phone with my brother)
> I can't believe my baby is growing up!!!!
> 
> Now today I have to go to the quilt shop to get some fabric...guess I will use a pull up for the trip out and come directly home.
> Im so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! With any luck she will be fully trained by the time this baby is born.



I'll do the happy dance with you!  My DD will be 3 next month and she is so stubborn, I didn't think I would ever get her trained.  Well the drive to Disney world, we did a 15hr drive the first day.  She stayed dry the whole time and used the potty every time we stopped.  So I decided to train her next wk during our spring break.  Well last wk we had AWESOME weather, in the 80's.  She ran out of pull ups and so I put her in panties!  Thursday will be a wk in panties.  We have Good days and a couple of days that there are accidents, but she is officailly in panties now! She even went to school today and came home in the same outfit!    I'm so excited! 

So congrats to your little girl growing up!


----------



## jessica52877

tinashaver said:


> Thanks I love that kitchen but what I really wanted was the pottery barn set! I can't pay that much though! Notice it's what I wanted DD don't care!
> 
> 
> Thanks, I have to admit I love finding awesome things at the thrifty store!



My mom wanted to get Dallas the pottery barn set but he was around 4 at the time and it was just going to be for her mountain house. I had already ordered a kidkraft one and once my mom saw it she said it was way nicer quality then the pottery barn. And it looked pretty much just like it! I LOVED it (okay still do). I have noticed though the ones they are coming out with now are so much smaller. I really had just wanted the target kitchen that was 2 before this last one but of course the day I decided I wanted it is pretty much the day they had clearanced them.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Guys, 

I just found my new favorite Non Disney Fabric!!!!!!! Its so cute and summery!! What do you think? Round neck tops with matching capris and maybe shorts for Tim out of the beach ballish fabric with a blue tshirt to coordinate????


----------



## tinashaver

PrincessKell said:


> That is so cute. I love thrift shops. I got a really cute Mickey shirt there once that is a bowling shirt that I made into a skirt for Georgia.   I love how it is all matchy matchy!


thank you its funny in the shirt it has little white hearts on pink background so when I found the same fabric to match I was so happy!



jessica52877 said:


> My mom wanted to get Dallas the pottery barn set but he was around 4 at the time and it was just going to be for her mountain house. I had already ordered a kidkraft one and once my mom saw it she said it was way nicer quality then the pottery barn. And it looked pretty much just like it! I LOVED it (okay still do). I have noticed though the ones they are coming out with now are so much smaller. I really had just wanted the target kitchen that was 2 before this last one but of course the day I decided I wanted it is pretty much the day they had clearanced them.


Yeah that's the one from target. they are getting smaller and more expensive.
I just like that 50's look


----------



## asktriplets

hey all.

i've been lurking for ages and love everything i see!  you all have inspired me to get back to sewing (not that i did much before, though!)...i only wish i had started sewing again when my kids were a bit younger! 

i should share that while i love you all for inspiring me, my DH does NOT appreciate you...because of this thread and all of your cute designs, i have started daydreaming--just a little bit!--about 1 more baby girl, just sew i can sew those itty bitty dresses!!!!!!!!

i'll post pictures once i download them, but for st. patrick's day i made my 2 girls the pillowcase style tops with the sparkly shamrock fabric from joann's that i've seen a few times on this thread.  interestingly, my one DD did not want to wear it for a top, so she is wearing it for a skirt!

here is my question:  does anyone have an easy online tutorial for a little boy's tie (not a bow tie)? my DS has said he wanted a tie from the shamrock fabric! for the record, i'm pretty sure that i have looked at every last link on the first page (i promise ), and i didn't see anything....

it seems pretty easy (i've actually already traced DH's tie onto the fabric, and my thought was to cut the shamrock fabric and another plain black piece and them sew them right sides together and them turn them inside out and iron....but i'm thinking there may be more to it that will make it look better.

anyone have suggestions?

thanks!


----------



## MommyBoo!

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just found my new favorite Non Disney Fabric!!!!!!! Its so cute and summery!! What do you think? Round neck tops with matching capris and maybe shorts for Tim out of the beach ballish fabric with a blue tshirt to coordinate????



Ohhhh!  I love it!  Where did you get it?  Is that the new Tutti Fruiti?

Love everything that has been posted.   I wish  had more tme to read and post.  Hopefully, soon.


----------



## billwendy

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I know the Super Walmart in Turnersville which is closest to me has a fabric section - the one in millville near the cumberland mall has one too but may be closing because they built a super walmart in vineland where the Jamesway use to be - I have not been to that one so I don't know about a fabric section. - The Turnersville Walmart always is busy in the fabric section when I am there.




I hope this one doesnt close -they said they almost lost it before but people complained!! they have a really good selection!!!



MommyBoo! said:


> Ohhhh!  I love it!  Where did you get it?  Is that the new Tutti Fruiti?
> 
> Love everything that has been posted.   I wish  had more tme to read and post.  Hopefully, soon.



YES!!! Run to Joann's they are on sale for 3.99/yard!!! They had sooo many new ones!! Lots of pinks and greens and yellows!! Not as many boy ones as last year! I love this fabric - it washes and wears so well!!


----------



## 2cutekidz

asktriplets said:


> hey all.
> 
> i've been lurking for ages and love everything i see!  you all have inspired me to get back to sewing (not that i did much before, though!)...i only wish i had started sewing again when my kids were a bit younger!
> 
> i should share that while i love you all for inspiring me, my DH does NOT appreciate you...because of this thread and all of your cute designs, i have started daydreaming--just a little bit!--about 1 more baby girl, just sew i can sew those itty bitty dresses!!!!!!!!
> 
> i'll post pictures once i download them, but for st. patrick's day i made my 2 girls the pillowcase style tops with the sparkly shamrock fabric from joann's that i've seen a few times on this thread.  interestingly, my one DD did not want to wear it for a top, so she is wearing it for a skirt!
> 
> here is my question:  does anyone have an easy online tutorial for a little boy's tie (not a bow tie)? my DS has said he wanted a tie from the shamrock fabric! for the record, i'm pretty sure that i have looked at every last link on the first page (i promise ), and i didn't see anything....
> 
> it seems pretty easy (i've actually already traced DH's tie onto the fabric, and my thought was to cut the shamrock fabric and another plain black piece and them sew them right sides together and them turn them inside out and iron....but i'm thinking there may be more to it that will make it look better.
> 
> anyone have suggestions?
> 
> thanks!



Youcanmakethis.com has 2 different boys ties patterns.  Your way sounds like it will work too.


----------



## MommyBoo!

billwendy said:


> YES!!! Run to Joann's they are on sale for 3.99/yard!!! They had sooo many new ones!! Lots of pinks and greens and yellows!! Not as many boy ones as last year! I love this fabric - it washes and wears so well!!



Cool!  I will be working in Batavia tomorrow; I will make sure to stop at the Joann's between stores.  Thanks!


----------



## GoofyG

Ok, I need ideas.  The girls birthdays are coming up and we are having one party for both of them.  It is a Mary Poppins theme party.  I need ideas for invitations.  I got a picture of them with Mary Poppins, but I also want a CUTE wording for the invites.  Any ideas?

My friend is doing the cup cake cake.  She is making a cake to look like a cloud and Mary Poppins sitting on the cake, then underneath will be cup cakes with Kites stuck in them to make them look like they are flying in the sky.  I think it sounds super cute!


----------



## desparatelydisney

MommyBoo! said:


> Ohhhh!  I love it!  Where did you get it?  Is that the new Tutti Fruiti?
> 
> Love everything that has been posted.   I wish  had more tme to read and post.  Hopefully, soon.



I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Tutti Fruiti line.  I have been getting mine from Hancock Fabrrics online.  Last week it was $4.19/yd.  If you order over $50 dollars (unfortunately WAY too easy to do) then you get free shipping.

*HaganFam5* - I saw that pattern but I am worried that it will be too much to carry that tail around EPCOT for several hours.  You did a great job, though...I bet that tail took a while to get right...and I love the wig.


----------



## jessica52877

asktriplets said:


> hey all.
> 
> i've been lurking for ages and love everything i see!  you all have inspired me to get back to sewing (not that i did much before, though!)...i only wish i had started sewing again when my kids were a bit younger!
> 
> i should share that while i love you all for inspiring me, my DH does NOT appreciate you...because of this thread and all of your cute designs, i have started daydreaming--just a little bit!--about 1 more baby girl, just sew i can sew those itty bitty dresses!!!!!!!!
> 
> i'll post pictures once i download them, but for st. patrick's day i made my 2 girls the pillowcase style tops with the sparkly shamrock fabric from joann's that i've seen a few times on this thread.  interestingly, my one DD did not want to wear it for a top, so she is wearing it for a skirt!
> 
> here is my question:  does anyone have an easy online tutorial for a little boy's tie (not a bow tie)? my DS has said he wanted a tie from the shamrock fabric! for the record, i'm pretty sure that i have looked at every last link on the first page (i promise ), and i didn't see anything....
> 
> it seems pretty easy (i've actually already traced DH's tie onto the fabric, and my thought was to cut the shamrock fabric and another plain black piece and them sew them right sides together and them turn them inside out and iron....but i'm thinking there may be more to it that will make it look better.
> 
> anyone have suggestions?
> 
> thanks!



Your theory sounds like it would work to me. I was going to say trace a tie before I finished reading. Of course I was thinking just add seams but cutting and two and sewing together sounds even better.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

In anyone needs something from the new Tutti Frutti line- PM me and I can get some for you...my JoAnns literally had two full shelves full of different patterns.


----------



## disneymomof1

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just found my new favorite Non Disney Fabric!!!!!!! Its so cute and summery!! What do you think? Round neck tops with matching capris and maybe shorts for Tim out of the beach ballish fabric with a blue tshirt to coordinate????




Love it, I am venturing to a Super Joann's in Delaware this week.  It's strange how excited I am about that.  I really need to get out more.


----------



## billwendy

disneymomof1 said:


> Love it, I am venturing to a Super Joann's in Delaware this week.  It's strange how excited I am about that.  I really need to get out more.



I love that Joann's - its a little south for me, but I do go there sometimes!! sometimes you just HAVE to find something!! The Joann's at the Tristate mall is where i got this - it was very well stocked too!!!

Does anyone know where I can get girls white leggins - preferrably capri length in a 3t/4t and a 7/8???? Joann's also has this really pretty pink with daisies and light blue with daisies on it - i got a yard of each for the girls and thought I'd do the pinafore dress with leggins??????? Walmart had pink, black, gray but no white ones.......anyone seen what target has?

I was also wondering if anyone had seen girls swim suits with the rashguard tops yet???? I was so bummed that it doesnt seem that Disney will have them again this year.....


----------



## MommyBoo!

desparatelydisney said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Tutti Fruiti line.  I have been getting mine from Hancock Fabrrics online.  Last week it was $4.19/yd.  If you order over $50 dollars (unfortunately WAY too easy to do) then you get free shipping.



Thanks!  'll check ther site before I go to Joann's to compare which patterns  want.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> In anyone needs something from the new Tutti Frutti line- PM me and I can get some for you...my JoAnns literally had two full shelves full of different patterns.



I hope our Joann's has a lot.



billwendy said:


> I love that Joann's - its a little south for me, but I do go there sometimes!! sometimes you just HAVE to find something!! The Joann's at the Tristate mall is where i got this - it was very well stocked too!!!
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get girls white leggins - preferrably capri length in a 3t/4t and a 7/8???? Joann's also has this really pretty pink with daisies and light blue with daisies on it - i got a yard of each for the girls and thought I'd do the pinafore dress with leggins??????? Walmart had pink, black, gray but no white ones.......anyone seen what target has?
> 
> I was also wondering if anyone had seen girls swim suits with the rashguard tops yet???? I was so bummed that it doesnt seem that Disney will have them again this year.....



The Children's Place has the leggings.


----------



## disneymomof1

billwendy said:


> I love that Joann's - its a little south for me, but I do go there sometimes!! sometimes you just HAVE to find something!! The Joann's at the Tristate mall is where i got this - it was very well stocked too!!!
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get girls white leggins - preferrably capri length in a 3t/4t and a 7/8???? Joann's also has this really pretty pink with daisies and light blue with daisies on it - i got a yard of each for the girls and thought I'd do the pinafore dress with leggins??????? Walmart had pink, black, gray but no white ones.......anyone seen what target has?
> 
> I was also wondering if anyone had seen girls swim suits with the rashguard tops yet???? I was so bummed that it doesnt seem that Disney will have them again this year.....



For the leggings and swimsuits with rashguard tops check Sears in the Lands End section. Or check online.  They have tons of capri leggings this year. And a lot of the rashguard tops, all of them so cute.  I order most of DD clothes from the Lands End catalog, they wear and wash so well.


----------



## lovesdumbo

billwendy said:


> Does anyone know where I can get girls white leggins - preferrably capri length in a 3t/4t and a 7/8???? Joann's also has this really pretty pink with daisies and light blue with daisies on it - i got a yard of each for the girls and thought I'd do the pinafore dress with leggins??????? Walmart had pink, black, gray but no white ones.......anyone seen what target has?
> 
> I was also wondering if anyone had seen girls swim suits with the rashguard tops yet???? I was so bummed that it doesnt seem that Disney will have them again this year.....


I'm pretty sure I have seen the capri leggings at both Target and Old Navy.

I'll 2nd Land's End for girls swim suits.  Pricey but nice.


----------



## longaberger_lara

billwendy said:


> I was also wondering if anyone had seen girls swim suits with the rashguard tops yet???? I was so bummed that it doesnt seem that Disney will have them again this year.....



Target has some really cute swimsuits with rashguards - chocolate with pink flowers, etc.


----------



## twob4him

I love all the cute things posted today. I was trying to think of something cute for the Mary Poppins birthday...although I am awake my brain must have shut down hours ago....I can't think of one darn creative thing for it.  I love the cake idea though. 






MouseTriper said:


> THank you so very much/!!!!!
> 
> Oh gosh no...lol..I did NOT make the red and white striped fabric you see on the sleeves or the back.  I bought that knit fabric awhile back...it is very thin.  I could not find aqua colored knit so I cut up a shirt that was the right color and used that for the blue part.  I started with the plain white knit front but when I looked at it with my Cat in the Hat applique it looked too boring to me so I decided to add a little funkiness (my new word..hahaha) to it.  I decided on making the funky blue stripes to add to the white...I just stitched each strip on.


Can I just say *again* how amazing that top is! I really love how you did the strips and I can just imagine how much time it took to sew them all on! I just love it!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> I know the Super Walmart in Turnersville which is closest to me has a fabric section - the one in millville near the cumberland mall has one too but may be closing because they built a super walmart in vineland where the Jamesway use to be - I have not been to that one so I don't know about a fabric section. - The Turnersville Walmart always is busy in the fabric section when I am there.


Hey....I sometimes go to the one near Cumberland mall! This weekend I am going to try the walmart near the Hamilton Mall...its near a Joann's too.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I'm very excited. Megan turns 3 next month and is still not potty trained- she showed interest at 18 months, but I didn't pursue it and then it faded. I have tried a few different things- a doll that wets and has a potty, encouraging her to sit on the little potty we bought,books, videos, talking about it, etc.





jham said:


> Yay on the potty training!  Lily is 3 1/2 and just became potty trained.  When we got back from our trip a few weeks ago we just started putting her in underwear.  Not too long after that she declared she doesn't want pull-ups at night either    She has had very few accidents.  I guess there's something to be said for waiting until they are 3 1/2  But wait, she's my last baby!





GoofyG said:


> I'll do the happy dance with you!  My DD will be 3 next month and she is so stubborn, I didn't think I would ever get her trained.  Well the drive to Disney world, we did a 15hr drive the first day.  She stayed dry the whole time and used the potty every time we stopped.  So I decided to train her next wk during our spring break.  Well last wk we had AWESOME weather, in the 80's.  She ran out of pull ups and so I put her in panties!  Thursday will be a wk in panties.  We have Good days and a couple of days that there are accidents, but she is officailly in panties now! She even went to school today and came home in the same outfit!    I'm so excited!
> 
> So congrats to your little girl growing up!


Congratulations!!!!    On the potty success stories!!!! Yes, the three of you discovered the *best kept potty training secret*...no matter how ready they seem at 2.....just wait till they are 3 years old and do it in a week....tops....see...... easy peasy mac and cheesey!!!! 

(or you could do what most people do and try when they are two yrs old for months on end...and kill yourself trying to "train" them )


----------



## billwendy

twob4him said:


> Hey....I sometimes go to the one near Cumberland mall! This weekend I am going to try the walmart near the Hamilton Mall...its near a Joann's too.




AHh this is my summertime walmart and Joanns - i was hoping that walmart still had fabric!!! i like that joann's too!!


----------



## aceys_h0ney

I am just stopping in to check you guys out.  Teresa pointed me in this direction. I don't sew but really enjoy seeing all the customs.  Also I love DIS but have not gotten in on any chatty threads other then TRs so if it is ok with you guys I would like to lurk around and maybe chat some.  Perhaps you can all inspire me to make something for our upcoming trip.  Maybe I can start small with something like headbands or something.  Of course they must require hot glue only because that is the only crafting skill I have mastered.  Well that and making beautiful Christmas wreaths but we will have no use for those at Disney in June.

~Jill


----------



## tinashaver

FYI I just got a warning for having my etsy name on my sigy!


----------



## danicaw

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just found my new favorite Non Disney Fabric!!!!!!! Its so cute and summery!! What do you think? Round neck tops with matching capris and maybe shorts for Tim out of the beach ballish fabric with a blue tshirt to coordinate????



Very Fun! I haven't used the Tutti Frutti yet, now I am going to have to go check it out.

Ok, I have a question that will show how little I know about the mechanics of sewing 
I just broke a needle and I don't have time to go to the store... the ones I have have yellow, green or red on the end. Does that signify something? 
Hubby says they have numbers on them... but I can't tell what they say....According to his superior vision red: 70-9; yellow:90-14; green: 100-16. What do these things mean and can I use any of what I have to finish my project. Just sewing regular calico style cotton... I think I hit and pin when it broke. 



Thanks ladies. So the new rule is.... never sew and try to explain to your 5 year old "Why its Wednesday" at the same time  I thought we were out of the "WHY" stage, but maybe he is just trying to teach his sister how to do it effectively.


----------



## MouseTriper

minnie2 said:


> Then what about modifying Carla's  bowling shirt pattern ,aybe not adding a coller and rounding the edges  of the plaklet?!!


Hmmm..that is an idea.  Thanks!



tinashaver said:


> finished the princess outfit the other day sorry 2year olds not easy to photograph!  Oh I found this jacket at the local thrift store and cute the sleeves and the bottom of it and added ruffles.


Oh she is such a little cutie.  I love the skirt you made and the cool jacket!!!  So cute!



Haganfam5 said:


> I made this one. It came out great, I think anyway  .
> 
> http://www.simplicity.com/dv1_v4.cfm?design=4043
> 
> I modified the top and made the tail as instructed. I am glad you asked, because this was for halloween and I wasn't around here then so I have never been able to share:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore the junk in the background! I don't know how elaborate you wanted the tail to be but this one worked out nice because she was able to carry it on her wrist.
> 
> Oh, and I don't know why she insisted on Cinderella shoes but that's what she wanted to wear  .


That is adorable!!



twob4him said:


> Can I just say *again* how amazing that top is! I really love how you did the strips and I can just imagine how much time it took to sew them all on! I just love it!


    Of course you can say it again....LOL....it made my day!   Thank you so much!!



aceys_h0ney said:


> I am just stopping in to check you guys out.  Teresa pointed me in this direction. I don't sew but really enjoy seeing all the customs.  Also I love DIS but have not gotten in on any chatty threads other then TRs so if it is ok with you guys I would like to lurk around and maybe chat some.  Perhaps you can all inspire me to make something for our upcoming trip.  Maybe I can start small with something like headbands or something.  Of course they must require hot glue only because that is the only crafting skill I have mastered.  Well that and making beautiful Christmas wreaths but we will have no use for those at Disney in June.
> 
> ~Jill


WELCOME......!!!!!  I wanna see some pictures of these beautiful Christmas wreaths....pretty please!


----------



## revrob

tinashaver said:


> FYI I just got a warning for having my etsy name on my sigy!



A warning?  By a mod?  Really?  It's always been allowed!?!  I'm very, very confused.  Can you tell me a little more?


----------



## luvinyou

billwendy said:


> I love that Joann's - its a little south for me, but I do go there sometimes!! sometimes you just HAVE to find something!! The Joann's at the Tristate mall is where i got this - it was very well stocked too!!!
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get girls white leggins - preferrably capri length in a 3t/4t and a 7/8???? Joann's also has this really pretty pink with daisies and light blue with daisies on it - i got a yard of each for the girls and thought I'd do the pinafore dress with leggins??????? Walmart had pink, black, gray but no white ones.......anyone seen what target has?
> 
> I was also wondering if anyone had seen girls swim suits with the rashguard tops yet???? I was so bummed that it doesnt seem that Disney will have them again this year.....



TCP for the leggings and I have seen the rash gaurds at the Gap and Gap Outlet.  It is also Gap's G&G this weekend


----------



## t-beri

AH!!!  The internet, in the luxury of my own home!       VERY cool.  Maybe now I can show my face (and some clothes) a bit more around here!

Things are well w/ me...a little stressful but WELL.   I am oh, about 26 weeks or so into my pregnancy and things are looking good.  I'm tired though.  I just got a TON of supplies for making cloth diapers for the new little, so I won't be sewing much else until my stash is finished up, I do need to get some summer pillow case and a-line dresses made up for Lily while I'm waiting on the last of my diaper supplies to show.  OH, and matching nightgowns for Little and her Build-a-bear (er, uh, build-a-bunny???) Ella (can you guess what kind of dress she picked out???)

I have a TON of baby showers too...all of Brandons band mates (He's playing in a cover band now, to earn enough cash to keep him in recording equipment and gas money to continue doing his accoustic thing )  wives are pregnant.  We are all due between the first week of June and the first week of Aug.  HOW WEIRD?  and I have a childhood friend that is due just days before me. So I am going to be sewing up lots of baby gifts.  Mostly I'm thinking Bibs and matching burp cloths but maybe A-line outfits for the babes we KNOW are girls (2 so far) and possible booties...but that seems ambitious LOL.

Well, that is it for now, it's late and I still have to get the dinner dishes loaded.  I was just so excited to finally be online at home that I had to share!  Hopefully I'll have a chance to look back a little during the week.   

TTYL...t.


----------



## PrincessKell

GoofyG said:


> Ok, I need ideas.  The girls birthdays are coming up and we are having one party for both of them.  It is a Mary Poppins theme party.  I need ideas for invitations.  I got a picture of them with Mary Poppins, but I also want a CUTE wording for the invites.  Any ideas?
> 
> My friend is doing the cup cake cake.  She is making a cake to look like a cloud and Mary Poppins sitting on the cake, then underneath will be cup cakes with Kites stuck in them to make them look like they are flying in the sky.  I think it sounds super cute!



Oh that sounds cute. I dont know you could do something with her bag? as goodie bags or somethin. I dont know. What about umbrellas for invites?  and use some song lyrics from the movie 



billwendy said:


> Does anyone know where I can get girls white leggins - preferrably capri length in a 3t/4t and a 7/8???? Joann's also has this really pretty pink with daisies and light blue with daisies on it - i got a yard of each for the girls and thought I'd do the pinafore dress with leggins??????? Walmart had pink, black, gray but no white ones.......anyone seen what target has?
> 
> I was also wondering if anyone had seen girls swim suits with the rashguard tops yet???? I was so bummed that it doesnt seem that Disney will have them again this year.....



We have gotten leggings at Old Navy, Target and Kohl's I dont know if you have that there. We have found the bigger size ones at Limited Too as well. JCPenney's. 



aceys_h0ney said:


> I am just stopping in to check you guys out.  Teresa pointed me in this direction. I don't sew but really enjoy seeing all the customs.  Also I love DIS but have not gotten in on any chatty threads other then TRs so if it is ok with you guys I would like to lurk around and maybe chat some.  Perhaps you can all inspire me to make something for our upcoming trip.  Maybe I can start small with something like headbands or something.  Of course they must require hot glue only because that is the only crafting skill I have mastered.  Well that and making beautiful Christmas wreaths but we will have no use for those at Disney in June.
> 
> ~Jill



Welcome welcome!  We do get pretty chatty here sometimes.  You know what I have made Disney style with a hot glue gun. I have colored or painted cardstock or canvas paper with anything really I want. and then made a swirl Mickey head on the paper (little one) and then let it dry, and cut the paper very close to the glued mickey head and turned it into a pin or backpack tag.


----------



## t-beri

Oh and FINALLY, yesterday I got a letter and car magnet from the Mickey Moms Club...WHAT is it w/ those people, I was starting to get a little ticked 

But now I'm happy.


----------



## PrincessKell

What is Mickey's mom club? Im out of the loop


----------



## tinashaver

revrob said:


> A warning?  By a mod?  Really?  It's always been allowed!?!  I'm very, very confused.  Can you tell me a little more?


yeah I just got an PM saying I had a warning for having my etsy on there because it is considered advertising I do have a Pal Mickey swap going on so I have been posting on other threads? They just said it was against Disboard policy? 



MouseTriper said:


> Oh she is such a little cutie.  I love the skirt you made and the cool jacket!!!  So cute!


Thank you!


----------



## GoofyG

FYI:  For the party favors I hit my walmart and bought all of their Disney $1 kites!  

Perfect!


----------



## coteau_chick

billwendy said:


> AHh this is my summertime walmart and Joanns - i was hoping that walmart still had fabric!!! i like that joann's too!!



I sent you a PM.  Please let me know when you get it.


----------



## karebear1

Cricut Fabric Cutting info below....

can't remember who was asking, but I found this while I was on the Cricut message boards tonight and thought it might be helpful.

"After trying two different bonding materials, I found that the Heat and Bond worked the best.  I left the paper on the material and placed the paper side on the mat to cut.  I set the cricut speed on 2, pressure on 4 and blade on 4.  I used a white sheet for the letters and snow caps.  The mountains, path and other items were made from quilting fabric my mother had.  Hope this information helps."

Wasn't sure if you had already tried it this way or not, but try setting yur speeds, pressure etc.  to these and leave the paper on the back of the heat bond- maybe that'll help. What she cut out was beautiful and perfect.


----------



## t-beri

PrincessKell said:


> What is Mickey's mom club? Im out of the loop



HA!  It's a club for all us losers who didn't get onto the Mom's Panel so we don't feel like LOSERS.  I don't think there is anything to it, just a site to log onto w/ tips and ideas and such.  Just something else to make me spend more money at disney.


----------



## mickimousemama

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I'm very excited. Megan turns 3 next month and is still not potty trained- she showed interest at 18 months, but I didn't pursue it and then it faded. I have tried a few different things- a doll that wets and has a potty, encouraging her to sit on the little potty we bought,books, videos, talking about it, etc.
> 
> Well Monday night I had done some ironing after she went to bed and i didnt want to wake her so I went in and layed her dresses across her rocking horse.
> Yesterday morning I asked her to come to her room to get dressed (after breakfast) and she didn't want the jeans I had pulled out- she wanted to wear one of the dresses, which gave me an idea. I said okay and pulled out a pair of new Tink underwear and explained (as I have before) that she has to use the potty when she wears underwear. As a further incentive...Megan is not normally allowed chocolate because she reacts badly, but I figured an M&M would be okay so I got out a little bag I had and told her she could have a special treat if she used the potty. Well- THAT got her interested!
> She must have sat on the potty 6 times in an hour and finally had success!!!!!!
> She used the potty two more times yesterday with one small accident at 6pm (I was on the phone with my brother)
> I can't believe my baby is growing up!!!!
> 
> Now today I have to go to the quilt shop to get some fabric...guess I will use a pull up for the trip out and come directly home.
> Im so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! With any luck she will be fully trained by the time this baby is born.



We used the colored mini marshmallows for potty treats instead of chocolate, if she has issues with the chocolate maybe that would work for you too?



Jennia said:


> I really like that, thanks for sharing the link, too! Too bad the Incredibles fabric is sold out, though, I've been looking for some since my dd's name is Violet. =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the potty training progress!
> 
> Anyone find any super cute Elmo fabric? We bought tickets to go with some friends to Sesame Street Live-Elmo's Green Thumb and I want to make her something cute to wear. She's never even SEEN Sesame Street, yet she knows who Elmo is and calls him by name (MoMo lol).



I just made a really cute Elmo outfit I bought this fabric on ebay




here is the finished outfit it was for a 2 year olds birthday.








danicaw said:


> Gathering issues...
> So this is my problem, when i do my gathering with the basting stitch method, my thread almost ways breaks. What am I doing wrong or should I give up on this and try a different method?



I have recently learned that when I am going to gather something, it is way easier to break it into sections, for instance tonight I was making a dress and instead of running one long basting stitch around the entire topof the skirt I seperated it into three sections, I gather each section from the end to about the center tie it off then go from the other end  to the center, tie off and go to the next section.  
Hope that makes sense.



tinashaver said:


> finished the princess outfit the other day sorry 2year olds not easy to photograph!  Oh I found this jacket at the local thrift store and cute the sleeves and the bottom of it and added ruffles.


 That turned out SOOOO adorable, what a cutie



I'm trying to catch up again, I try to read every night so I dont get TOO far behind but you guys are just to quick for me, then I feel bad for not acknowledging every awesome thing there is posted LOL.

I ended up finishing my St Patty outfits in a crunch, I had thought they needed them for this comming weekend and it turned out they needed them LAST weekend, I found this out Friday night, so thank HEAVENS I had the skirts and tops mostly done just had to put together the reversable jackets (two of them) they turned out pretty gawsh darn cute too 
This is my 4 year old DD modeling one of the outfits.  its a bit big on her, but you get the idea, it's way cuter on than just laying on the floor   After staying up for 37 hours straight to finish these jackets, sewing on the sleeves inside out and having to pick it all out after finishingoff the seems.... I must say I am pretty proud to have completed these all on my own 












Now that I have a major sewing bug again, I have a few things I want to put together, easter outfits etc.

Our walmart is one that is going out, we are at 50% off right now, I got some GREAT deals today... my husband I am sure will not be so thrilled, but I couldn't pass up a good deal.


----------



## LuvGoing2Disney7

This thread is amazingly chatty. With all the cute things being sewn I can see why but it makes it hard to catch up. 

I'm still stockpiling fabric and buying patterns to make things for Madilynn. And I made 30 Dr Seuss felt hats for Ryan's Kinder class. That was quite a chore but oh so worth it.

We did take our week trip to CA. We snuck in breakfast at Goofy's Kitchen. The look on Drew's face when we drove up was totally priceless. They were so good with him. He wore his Pluto shirt from the Big Give. Pluto was jumping up and down with his arms in the air when he saw it. It was GREAT!! Of course that excitement caused Drew to have a seizure and freaked them all out but he was fine(I still need to scan those pictures). Everyone gave us extra special treatment.

That day we spent the afternoon in Long Beach. I have been so overly jealous of Jeanne's IASW outfit. I've showed it to everyone. It's AMAZING. And there are so many outfits I have to show my mom and brag about all the talent that is here. So when we passed this window I just had to take a picture for you all


----------



## tinashaver

LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


>


that is cute I want one!


----------



## PrincessKell

t-beri said:


> HA!  It's a club for all us losers who didn't get onto the Mom's Panel so we don't feel like LOSERS.  I don't think there is anything to it, just a site to log onto w/ tips and ideas and such.  Just something else to make me spend more money at disney.



Ooh well of course more money on Disney!  



mickimousemama said:


> I'm trying to catch up again, I try to read every night so I dont get TOO far behind but you guys are just to quick for me, then I feel bad for not acknowledging every awesome thing there is posted LOL.
> 
> I ended up finishing my St Patty outfits in a crunch, I had thought they needed them for this comming weekend and it turned out they needed them LAST weekend, I found this out Friday night, so thank HEAVENS I had the skirts and tops mostly done just had to put together the reversable jackets (two of them) they turned out pretty gawsh darn cute too
> This is my 4 year old DD modeling one of the outfits.  its a bit big on her, but you get the idea, it's way cuter on than just laying on the floor   After staying up for 37 hours straight to finish these jackets, sewing on the sleeves inside out and having to pick it all out after finishingoff the seems.... I must say I am pretty proud to have completed these all on my own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I have a major sewing bug again, I have a few things I want to put together, easter outfits etc.
> 
> Our walmart is one that is going out, we are at 50% off right now, I got some GREAT deals today... my husband I am sure will not be so thrilled, but I couldn't pass up a good deal.



OOOOh wow.. that is awesome! I love that! I love sewing bugs! and deals on fabric too. hehe  Our Wally Worlds around here which are all 30 minutes away or more do not have fabric anymore... sadly.


----------



## jessica52877

LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


> This thread is amazingly chatty. With all the cute things being sewn I can see why but it makes it hard to catch up.
> 
> I'm still stockpiling fabric and buying patterns to make things for Madilynn. And I made 30 Dr Seuss felt hats for Ryan's Kinder class. That was quite a chore but oh so worth it.
> 
> We did take our week trip to CA. We snuck in breakfast at Goofy's Kitchen. The look on Drew's face when we drove up was totally priceless. They were so good with him. He wore his Pluto shirt from the Big Give. Pluto was jumping up and down with his arms in the air when he saw it. It was GREAT!! Ofcourse that excitement caused Drew to have a seizure and freaked them all out but he was fine(I still need to scan those pictures). Everyone gave us extra special treatment.
> 
> That day we spent the afternoon in Long Beach. I have been so overly jealous of Jeanne's IASW outfit. I've showed it to everyone. It's AMAZING. And there are so many outfits I have to show my mom and brag about all the talent that is here. So when we passed this window I just had to take a picture for you all



What fun at Goofy's kitchen! I am glad Drew was okay! I can't believe you made Ryan's entire K class the hats. I thought of you with all the talk of Dr Suess!



karebear1 said:


> Cricut Fabric Cutting info below....
> 
> can't remember who was asking, but I found this while I was on the Cricut message boards tonight and thought it might be helpful.
> 
> "After trying two different bonding materials, I found that the Heat and Bond worked the best.  I left the paper on the material and placed the paper side on the mat to cut.  I set the cricut speed on 2, pressure on 4 and blade on 4.  I used a white sheet for the letters and snow caps.  The mountains, path and other items were made from quilting fabric my mother had.  Hope this information helps."
> 
> Wasn't sure if you had already tried it this way or not, but try setting yur speeds, pressure etc.  to these and leave the paper on the back of the heat bond- maybe that'll help. What she cut out was beautiful and perfect.



Thanks Karen! I spent some time last night and mastered it! I was so happy about it. I was trying to cut small disney font letters before and I think that wasn't helping! This time I did a few smaller designs and they cut perfect! I did peel my paper because the day before it kept bunching up. Either way I was exited!

Now, how do I move from inkscape into SCAL without it shrinking my design. It has to be an easy fix button that I just can't find! I know I can stretch it back out in SCAL but I wanted to cut some things where I need them to be perfect and fit together without cutting and moving them all at once. Make sense? I know you'll figure it out long before me!



tinashaver said:


> yeah I just got an PM saying I had a warning for having my etsy on there because it is considered advertising I do have a Pal Mickey swap going on so I have been posting on other threads? They just said it was against Disboard policy?
> 
> 
> Thank you!



I post on other threads all the time so I don't think it has anything to do with that. I got a warning while we were at disney (thought I posted about it). Then again I was "turned in" by others who felt threatened. Odd since I have sold all of 2 things through the disboards, as in someone said I saw your ID on the disboards! I love it how people just assume you sell 50 things a week to people who sew!  Guess they haven't caught on to the face that they all sew themselves and we actually LIKE to help each other out!



revrob said:


> A warning?  By a mod?  Really?  It's always been allowed!?!  I'm very, very confused.  Can you tell me a little more?



It seems there is confusion and one mod will say you can have it in your siggy and the other says no. I am quite confused how etsy is any different from ebay though!


----------



## minnie2

Jajone said:


> Formal night. I didn;t make this, but he's still cute!
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> Grand Cayman butterfly farm. They have pirate customs this day. The print is hard to see in the pics.
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> This was a last minute Chef Mickey's customs. Free hat pattern from YCMT.
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Shannon (Revrob) Kenzie and I had matching shirts that we'll use again on our mother/daughter trip coming up.
> http://


gReat shots!  and cute outfits!  



Haganfam5 said:


> I made this one. It came out great, I think anyway .
> 
> http://www.simplicity.com/dv1_v4.cfm?design=4043
> 
> I modified the top and made the tail as instructed. I am glad you asked, because this was for halloween and I wasn't around here then so I have never been able to share:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore the junk in the background! I don't know how elaborate you wanted the tail to be but this one worked out nice because she was able to carry it on her wrist.
> 
> Oh, and I don't know why she insisted on Cinderella shoes but that's what she wanted to wear


Adorable!  I love the fact that she had her Cindy shoes on!  Maybe she was Cindy dressed as Ariel?!?!? 



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just found my new favorite Non Disney Fabric!!!!!!! Its so cute and summery!! What do you think? Round neck tops with matching capris and maybe shorts for Tim out of the beach ballish fabric with a blue tshirt to coordinate????


Very col!  Retro I love it!  The Tutti Fruit line is so fun!



asktriplets said:


> hey all.
> 
> i've been lurking for ages and love everything i see!  you all have inspired me to get back to sewing (not that i did much before, though!)...i only wish i had started sewing again when my kids were a bit younger!
> 
> i should share that while i love you all for inspiring me, my DH does NOT appreciate you...because of this thread and all of your cute designs, i have started daydreaming--just a little bit!--about 1 more baby girl, just sew i can sew those itty bitty dresses!!!!!!!!
> 
> i'll post pictures once i download them, but for st. patrick's day i made my 2 girls the pillowcase style tops with the sparkly shamrock fabric from joann's that i've seen a few times on this thread.  interestingly, my one DD did not want to wear it for a top, so she is wearing it for a skirt!
> 
> here is my question:  does anyone have an easy online tutorial for a little boy's tie (not a bow tie)? my DS has said he wanted a tie from the shamrock fabric! for the record, i'm pretty sure that i have looked at every last link on the first page (i promise ), and i didn't see anything....
> 
> it seems pretty easy (i've actually already traced DH's tie onto the fabric, and my thought was to cut the shamrock fabric and another plain black piece and them sew them right sides together and them turn them inside out and iron....but i'm thinking there may be more to it that will make it look better.
> 
> anyone have suggestions?
> 
> thanks!


Welcome!  Check out youcanmakethis.com I believe they have one.



billwendy said:


> I love that Joann's - its a little south for me, but I do go there sometimes!! sometimes you just HAVE to find something!! The Joann's at the Tristate mall is where i got this - it was very well stocked too!!!
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get girls white leggins - preferrably capri length in a 3t/4t and a 7/8???? Joann's also has this really pretty pink with daisies and light blue with daisies on it - i got a yard of each for the girls and thought I'd do the pinafore dress with leggins??????? Walmart had pink, black, gray but no white ones.......anyone seen what target has?
> 
> I was also wondering if anyone had seen girls swim suits with the rashguard tops yet???? I was so bummed that it doesnt seem that Disney will have them again this year.....


Justice I believe has the leggings.  I would suggest Lands End for the swim stuff.



t-beri said:


> AH!!!  The internet, in the luxury of my own home!   VERY cool.  Maybe now I can show my face (and some clothes) a bit more around here!
> 
> Things are well w/ me...a little stressful but WELL.   I am oh, about 26 weeks or so into my pregnancy and things are looking good.  I'm tired though.  I just got a TON of supplies for making cloth diapers for the new little, so I won't be sewing much else until my stash is finished up, I do need to get some summer pillow case and a-line dresses made up for Lily while I'm waiting on the last of my diaper supplies to show.  OH, and matching nightgowns for Little and her Build-a-bear (er, uh, build-a-bunny???) Ella (can you guess what kind of dress she picked out???)
> 
> I have a TON of baby showers too...all of Brandons band mates (He's playing in a cover band now, to earn enough cash to keep him in recording equipment and gas money to continue doing his accoustic thing )  wives are pregnant.  We are all due between the first week of June and the first week of Aug.  HOW WEIRD?  and I have a childhood friend that is due just days before me. So I am going to be sewing up lots of baby gifts.  Mostly I'm thinking Bibs and matching burp cloths but maybe A-line outfits for the babes we KNOW are girls (2 so far) and possible booties...but that seems ambitious LOL.
> 
> Well, that is it for now, it's late and I still have to get the dinner dishes loaded.  I was just so excited to finally be online at home that I had to share!  Hopefully I'll have a chance to look back a little during the week.
> 
> TTYL...t.


Hey long time no see!  I have been thinking about you!  So glad  things are going well!  I hope to see you post more again!  



mickimousemama said:


> We used the colored mini marshmallows for potty treats instead of chocolate, if she has issues with the chocolate maybe that would work for you too?
> 
> 
> 
> I just made a really cute Elmo outfit I bought this fabric on ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the finished outfit it was for a 2 year olds birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have recently learned that when I am going to gather something, it is way easier to break it into sections, for instance tonight I was making a dress and instead of running one long basting stitch around the entire topof the skirt I seperated it into three sections, I gather each section from the end to about the center tie it off then go from the other end  to the center, tie off and go to the next section.
> Hope that makes sense.
> 
> 
> That turned out SOOOO adorable, what a cutie
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to catch up again, I try to read every night so I dont get TOO far behind but you guys are just to quick for me, then I feel bad for not acknowledging every awesome thing there is posted LOL.
> 
> I ended up finishing my St Patty outfits in a crunch, I had thought they needed them for this comming weekend and it turned out they needed them LAST weekend, I found this out Friday night, so thank HEAVENS I had the skirts and tops mostly done just had to put together the reversable jackets (two of them) they turned out pretty gawsh darn cute too
> This is my 4 year old DD modeling one of the outfits.  its a bit big on her, but you get the idea, it's way cuter on than just laying on the floor   After staying up for 37 hours straight to finish these jackets, sewing on the sleeves inside out and having to pick it all out after finishingoff the seems.... I must say I am pretty proud to have completed these all on my own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I have a major sewing bug again, I have a few things I want to put together, easter outfits etc.
> 
> Our walmart is one that is going out, we are at 50% off right now, I got some GREAT deals today... my husband I am sure will not be so thrilled, but I couldn't pass up a good deal.


Both are GREAT! 



Ok you Twilght people I can't stop reading book 4!  I want to savor it since it is the last one but I can't!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi all!  I was away yesterday...but back today with GREAT NEWS!!!!

First...small amount of background....

when we moved in 2007 we left behind Katie's BFF...these girls just love each other soooo much.  She has a great family...3 kids just like us....great mom and dad that my DH actually likes to be around.  So to say the least, this has been one of the harder things about moving!  We try to get the kids together, but living 1 1/2 hours apart, it can be hard.  The girls met on the very first day of kindergarten and were instant BFF!

So, Katie's 10th (wow 10!!!) birthday is coming up and of course we want them to come, but this takes planning.  So I called her BFF's mom yesterday to see when we could do it to make sure they could come.  As were we talking, Disney came up (really that is a part of any conversation I have  )  I told her we were going back this year and she asked when...well I stumbled out with the dates (planning mine, my mom's and Vegas trip is killing me right now!).  She got so excited!  They will be arriving the day after us and be there the entire week we are!!!!!     We aren't telling the girls because we want them to be surprised at the best place and time!  I soooo want a picture of the two of them in front of the castle!  (yep, I'm tearing up thinking about it!).


And yes...sick that I am instantly thought that they need customs too!   I'm trying to resist...but it may be hard...maybe just bags for the girls....ugh it's killing me!!!!!


----------



## minnie2

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  I was away yesterday...but back today with GREAT NEWS!!!!
> 
> First...small amount of background....
> 
> when we moved in 2007 we left behind Katie's BFF...these girls just love each other soooo much.  She has a great family...3 kids just like us....great mom and dad that my DH actually likes to be around.  So to say the least, this has been one of the harder things about moving!  We try to get the kids together, but living 1 1/2 hours apart, it can be hard.  The girls met on the very first day of kindergarten and were instant BFF!
> 
> So, Katie's 10th (wow 10!!!) birthday is coming up and of course we want them to come, but this takes planning.  So I called her BFF's mom yesterday to see when we could do it to make sure they could come.  As were we talking, Disney came up (really that is a part of any conversation I have  )  I told her we were going back this year and she asked when...well I stumbled out with the dates (planning mine, my mom's and Vegas trip is killing me right now!).  She got so excited!  They will be arriving the day after us and be there the entire week we are!!!!!     We aren't telling the girls because we want them to be surprised at the best place and time!  I soooo want a picture of the two of them in front of the castle!  (yep, I'm tearing up thinking about it!).
> 
> 
> And yes...sick that I am instantly thought that they need customs too!   I'm trying to resist...but it may be hard...maybe just bags for the girls....ugh it's killing me!!!!!


That is awesome!  I am tearing up too!!!!!!!!
 You absolutely have to make the girls matching customs!!!!  Do the have a fav princess?  yeah I know they are getting to old for princesses BUT in WDW it is different!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

minnie2 said:


> That is awesome!  I am tearing up too!!!!!!!!
> You absolutely have to make the girls matching customs!!!!  Do the have a fav princess?  yeah I know they are getting to old for princesses BUT in WDW it is different!




See you are feeding the sickness!!!!!     I know Katie is going to have Sleeping beauty...I will check with her mom and see about her BFF and her little sister.  She has an older brother the has no desire for me to sew for him!


----------



## minnie2

The Moonk's Mom said:


> See you are feeding the sickness!!!!!     I know Katie is going to have Sleeping beauty...I will check with her mom and see about her BFF and her little sister.  She has an older brother the has no desire for me to sew for him!



Sorry but remember I am the one who just made 4 simply sweet tops/dresses for Nikki and her 3 bff's to match just because!  Imagine if they where all going to WDW!

SB is Nikki's FAV!  Oh I need to see what you come up with for that!  Heck I saw some cute SB stuff on Disney shopping and Nik still said she would wear it! 

 I already have a Tink Simply sweet patchwork planned for our trip


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

minnie2 said:


> Sorry but remember I am the one who just made 4 simply sweet tops/dresses for Nikki and her 3 bff's to match just because!  Imagine if they where all going to WDW!
> 
> SB is Nikki's FAV!  Oh I need to see what you come up with for that!  Heck I saw some cute SB stuff on Disney shopping and Nik still said she would wear it!
> 
> I already have a Tink Simply sweet patchwork planned for our trip



What is freaking me out right now is...do you see my ticker?   I have only one outfit for my kids and only 20 more to go!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

tinashaver said:


> finished the princess outfit the other day sorry 2year olds not easy to photograph!  Oh I found this jacket at the local thrift store and cute the sleeves and the bottom of it and added ruffles.




Aww how sweet!  That turned out great!!!




Jajone said:


> Formal night. I didn;t make this, but he's still cute!
> AH!!!  The internet, in the luxury of my own home!       VERY cool.  Maybe now I can show my face (and some clothes) a bit more around here!
> 
> Things are well w/ me...a little stressful but WELL.   I am oh, about 26 weeks or so into my pregnancy and things are looking good.  I'm tired though.  I just got a TON of supplies for making cloth diapers for the new little, so I won't be sewing much else until my stash is finished up, I do need to get some summer pillow case and a-line dresses made up for Lily while I'm waiting on the last of my diaper supplies to show.  OH, and matching nightgowns for Little and her Build-a-bear (er, uh, build-a-bunny???) Ella (can you guess what kind of dress she picked out???)
> 
> I have a TON of baby showers too...all of Brandons band mates (He's playing in a cover band now, to earn enough cash to keep him in recording equipment and gas money to continue doing his accoustic thing )  wives are pregnant.  We are all due between the first week of June and the first week of Aug.  HOW WEIRD?  and I have a childhood friend that is due just days before me. So I am going to be sewing up lots of baby gifts.  Mostly I'm thinking Bibs and matching burp cloths but maybe A-line outfits for the babes we KNOW are girls (2 so far) and possible booties...but that seems ambitious LOL.
> 
> Well, that is it for now, it's late and I still have to get the dinner dishes loaded.  I was just so excited to finally be online at home that I had to share!  Hopefully I'll have a chance to look back a little during the week.
> 
> TTYL...t.






t-beri said:


> Oh and FINALLY, yesterday I got a letter and car magnet from the Mickey Moms Club...WHAT is it w/ those people, I was starting to get a little ticked
> 
> But now I'm happy.



T!  So glad to see you around and glad to hear things are going well in the baby grwoing department!  

And yes...got my magnet too!  Did you sign up for the at home celebration?  Just another thing to tag me a loser!   But I love my silly little magnet!



mickimousemama said:


> Now that I have a major sewing bug again, I have a few things I want to put together, easter outfits etc.
> 
> Our walmart is one that is going out, we are at 50% off right now, I got some GREAT deals today... my husband I am sure will not be so thrilled, but I couldn't pass up a good deal.




AWESOME!!!!!!!   That is one great St.Patrick's day outfit!!!!


----------



## Disney 4 Me

Thanks everyone on helping me in my quest for pink velcro. Although the 2 Joanns stores I went to said they didn't carry it, I felt my Disboutique friends would know better. And they did! I went back to Joanns and they did have some. It was right where you said it would be - in the bins. THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## kstgelais4

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I am sorry I don't have time to multi-quote everyone, but I love everything that I have seen the last few pages.
> 
> I have to admit that I haven't touched my machine since Christmas until last week.  I decided to start sewing for my kiddos for our disney trip in August.  So far, I have only finished a Minnie Mouse outfit for dd to wear to Chef Mickey.  I have a piglet applique all cut out (for Crystal Palace), and was going to applique it on a t-shirt but now think I will applique it on something else..maybe Carla's Portrait Peasant top.  Well, that applique is sitting on the side for now..I think I will work on ds's shirt for Chef Mickey next.
> 
> Anyway, dd and I look through some cliparts of minnie mouse on Disneyclips.com, and she picked out the minnie that she wanted, and this is what I made with it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the applique - not perfect!  This is the second applique that I piece together...before that, I only did mickey mouse head, or circle and square or rectangular!   Again, thanks to Heather for the wonderful tutorial!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be back to catch up, and hopefully with more things to share!


Well, for not touching your machine since Christmas, I have to say this is pretty darn Fab!



LisaZoe said:


> Thanks, I think I'll try that on the other leg... once it's done. I used a wet washcloth to wipe away the residue but I worried that it would make things look messy. I think using one towel to press the other will help keep the loops nice and fluffy.
> 
> 
> 
> I basically took a rotary cutter method for patchwork quilts to do the fabric of these. I started with a strip of each print. Mine were 5.5" long by the width of the fabric. I stitched, serged, pressed and topstitched the strips together. Once all were joined, I used my rotary cutter to make 5.5" inch patchwork strips. I then sewed those strips into longer strips of two sections I ended up with 3 longer strips of 12 squares and one strip of 6. Here's how it looked before cutting the strips of squares:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next part was a little more work. I figured out how many squares I needed to make the length needed as well as the pattern I wanted to create with the squares. I then took out the seams from the strips in the right places to create the right number of 4 square strips that when sewn together made the pattern I wanted. Here's a mock-up of how it looked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I determined that without hem and elastic casing allowance, 2 sections of 4x4 patchwork would be enough for the shorts. I then cut them out and constructed the shorts as I would normally except I lined them, which is why I didn't add anything for the casing or hem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that made sense!


Thanks Lisa! I was thinking it was done something like that, but seeing it made it make much more sense. Thank you!!!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Did she age like 3 years in the last month????  Why does she look so grown up in this pic???  She was a little girl in Feb right???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOO Hooo...are we going to have another person join in for our mini-meet at the end of October???
> 
> I'm going the 23-27th
> 
> Crystal (Tinka_Belle) is planning on going the last week of October
> 
> Laura (ABC123mom) is planning on going 10/25-11/1
> 
> Kathy (kjbrown) is planning on going 10/24-11/2
> 
> Kelly (kstgelais) is planning on going 10/24-11/7
> 
> Minnie2 I'm missing but she is going 11/1-11/7
> 
> Cindee (LivnDisney)- lives there so we are dragging her over!
> 
> 
> I'm having outfit issues.  I want Halloween themed outfits but it's also Aisling's 6th bday...anyone know how to combine both ????


Yay!!!! I think it is a BIG Dis meet!! I was so bummed that I couldn't go to the Feb dismeet, so I am super duper excited!!!!! What are you all thinking for the meet? And I agree with Jessica! Definitely Halloween customs!



jessica52877 said:


> Okay, I am voicing my opinion for the October dismeet (even though I have no current plans of attending). Let's do all the kiddos in halloween customs! Do we have a meeting place yet? Guess we can wait until we a bit closer to decide!


Does that mean you are coming?



MouseTriper said:


> I FINALLY finished my "funky Dr. Seuss" hoodie.  Lets just say it took me forever and ever.  I mean really forever.  However, I must say that I LOVE it.  Now it might just be me, but I love funky things!!! This raglan is so me!!  Hahaha.  Now seeing as though this was my very first time making a raglan, it is so not perfect but I don't care.  I LOVE it and so does my little one.
> 
> Initially my plan was to have DD wear this to school for Dr. Seuss' birthday, however, seeing as though it took me a very,very, very long time, that did not happen.  So instead, we have decided to have a Cat in the Hat birthday bash this coming weekend!!!  Yippeeee.....!!!
> 
> Anyway, get ready for to many "funky Cat in the Hat" hoodie pictures!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and a BIG shout-out to *CARLAC* for a ROCKING RAGLAN pattern!!  Thank you so much Carla!!!


This is absolutely fabulous! You should be so proud of yourself!!



billwendy said:


> I have some of that - I love it!!! There is a rainbow one to match it - its really cute too~~!!


WHAT?! There is?! Do you happen to have a pic of it? I need some!



tinashaver said:


> finished the princess outfit the other day sorry 2year olds not easy to photograph!  Oh I found this jacket at the local thrift store and cute the sleeves and the bottom of it and added ruffles.


This is so cute! I love the reconstructed jacket!


----------



## minnie2

The Moonk's Mom said:


> What is freaking me out right now is...do you see my ticker?   I have only one outfit for my kids and only 20 more to go!



better get busy then! Seriously it is exciting you can do it.  Start small maybe one outfit for every one you planned then if you have time go for outfit number 2 for everyone.  If you ake all 20 great if not you tried and in the end you will still ave a great trip!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

minnie2 said:


> better get busy then! Seriously it is exciting you can do it.  Start small maybe one outfit for every one you planned then if you have time go for outfit number 2 for everyone.  If you ake all 20 great if not you tried and in the end you will still ave a great trip!



My biggest desire is to not be sewing the day before we leave like last year.


----------



## minnie2

The Moonk's Mom said:


> My biggest desire is to not be sewing the day before we leave like last year.



LOL  I hear ya!  Just take it one outfit or day at a time while making them.  Oh and remember to post what you made


----------



## bear_mom

I'm irritated, can I vent for a minute? 

A few days ago my MIL e-mailed me and asked me for dds sizes. I replied back that Jenna (my youngest) wears a size 7 and Cara (my oldest) wears a size 8. She e-mailed me back today and said that she would buy Jenna a size 7, but since Cara is almost 10 (she will be 10 in Aug) shouldn't she be in a size 9 at least? 

No, a size 8 fits her. It isn't too big on her, it isn't too small on her. Some of her clothes are still a size 7 (something I don't really make known, she would be horrified if she found out she wore the same size as her sister, who is 2 1/2 years younger) She is tiny. She is about 53 inches tall and weighs 52 pounds. A size 9 would be too big on her, especially summer clothes - tanks tops and sleevless shirts, need to actaully fit. Unless she has a major growth spurt in the next few months, I don't see a size 9 happening. 

I just hope that she actually buys the right size and doesn't make a comment like "I hope this fits, I wanted to buy you a size 9, but your mom said you only wore an 8" or "I can't believe you only wear a size 8, you are almost 10" (which would be something she would say). That would make dd feel worse, she already has a complex about her size.

Thanks,
Emily


----------



## danicaw

Morning all.
If anyone has any tips for the needle question... I would love it!
In looking where the needle broke I am sure I hit a pin, Usually I pull them out before then, oh well live and learn.
I am just not sure which needle to use. Can't find the manual this morning  to see what it suggests for standard cottons. I need to get better educated on needles  Maybe I can find a guide online somewhere  
My Dad and Stepmom are in town tonight thru the weekend so I will have to sew while they sleep so they don't see til Saturday evening... when we will have our seriously late Christmas  Yup, Christmas in March. Think the kids will get confused?
And you all can now see what a master procrastinator I am.... Still working on Christmas gifts in March  Hey, stick with what your good at, I say! 
Thanks!


----------



## kymmyk13

I need helpfrom all of you.... I want to be able to sew all these wonderful things you all are making. My husband bought me a sewing and embrodering machine 2 christamses ago and I have made a dog pillow and a blanket. I want to learn to make clothing for my daughter but I do  not know where to start. We live in the middle of no where and the closest sewing classes are over an hour away. Is there a book or website you can suggest. I think I am just intimated by it. I would appreciate any help.


----------



## t-beri

The Moonk's Mom said:


> T!  So glad to see you around and glad to hear things are going well in the baby grwoing department!
> 
> And yes...got my magnet too!  Did you sign up for the at home celebration?  Just another thing to tag me a loser!   But I love my silly little magnet


I stuck that baby on my mini van w/ lightning speed   

No I havent' signed up for the celebration.  We had such a tough time getting online between having to return the computer that we bought to best buy 2 days later and our netgear coming w/ no instructions that I really haven't had a chance to check out the site.  I will do that later today. AFTER I clean the kitchen and switch laundry over ...MUST.DO.CHORES!!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

t-beri said:


> I stuck that baby on my mini van w/ lightning speed
> 
> No I havent' signed up for the celebration.  We had such a tough time getting online between having to return the computer that we bought to best buy 2 days later and our netgear coming w/ no instructions that I really haven't had a chance to check out the site.  I will do that later today. AFTER I clean the kitchen and switch laundry over ...MUST.DO.CHORES!!!



Me too!

Ugh...the sign up period is over for the celbration thing...they are picking 1000 of us to get it...I am sooo keeping my fingers crossed!  It would be perfect to use for Katie's birthday party!  

Please...let's not talk chores...I got all caught up yesterday (thanks to DH) but now today...more laundry!  Where does it all come from?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

kymmyk13 said:


> I need helpfrom all of you.... I want to be able to sew all these wonderful things you all are making. My husband bought me a sewing and embrodering machine 2 christamses ago and I have made a dog pillow and a blanket. I want to learn to make clothing for my daughter but I do  not know where to start. We live in the middle of no where and the closest sewing classes are over an hour away. Is there a book or website you can suggest. I think I am just intimated by it. I would appreciate any help.


In the first post of this thread there is a link to Teresa's bookmarks. She has a few tutorials on learning to sew. The ebooks at www.Youcanmakethis.com are wonderful for people who are beginning to sew. The ones by CarlaC have tons of extra hints and tips.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

bear_mom said:


> I'm irritated, can I vent for a minute?
> 
> A few days ago my MIL e-mailed me and asked me for dds sizes. I replied back that Jenna (my youngest) wears a size 7 and Cara (my oldest) wears a size 8. She e-mailed me back today and said that she would buy Jenna a size 7, but since Cara is almost 10 (she will be 10 in Aug) shouldn't she be in a size 9 at least?
> 
> No, a size 8 fits her. It isn't too big on her, it isn't too small on her. Some of her clothes are still a size 7 (something I don't really make known, she would be horrified if she found out she wore the same size as her sister, who is 2 1/2 years younger) She is tiny. She is about 53 inches tall and weighs 52 pounds. A size 9 would be too big on her, especially summer clothes - tanks tops and sleevless shirts, need to actaully fit. Unless she has a major growth spurt in the next few months, I don't see a size 9 happening.
> 
> I just hope that she actually buys the right size and doesn't make a comment like "I hope this fits, I wanted to buy you a size 9, but your mom said you only wore an 8" or "I can't believe you only wear a size 8, you are almost 10" (which would be something she would say). That would make dd feel worse, she already has a complex about her size.
> 
> Thanks,
> Emily



Okay...please forgive me for this...but...  ....that sounds just like my late MIL.   I will never forget when Patrick was 2 and Timmy was barely 2 months old she gave Patrick a outfit that was for 12 months and Timmy an outfit that was also 12 months.  They were for Christmas...to wear on Christmas...so...poor Patrick (who was a BIG kid) looked like the stay puff man and Timmy looked like he had been swallowed by someone!   Ahhh...Good times!


----------



## jessica52877

kymmyk13 said:


> I need helpfrom all of you.... I want to be able to sew all these wonderful things you all are making. My husband bought me a sewing and embrodering machine 2 christamses ago and I have made a dog pillow and a blanket. I want to learn to make clothing for my daughter but I do  not know where to start. We live in the middle of no where and the closest sewing classes are over an hour away. Is there a book or website you can suggest. I think I am just intimated by it. I would appreciate any help.



Read the first page if you haven't already. HeatherSue made a wonderful tutorial and was nice enough to share it with everyone. It will explain how to applique.

As far as patterns go. Go to www.youcanmakethis.com and look for one from CarlaC. The easy fit pants are super easy but I just made the simply sweet dress the other day and I think it would be easy for a beginner too. Most of us taught ourselves how to sew. I started with a commercial crib set pattern and just did it all slowly and kept reading the instructions! It is my most favorite thing I ever sewed (and first).


----------



## jham

LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


> This thread is amazingly chatty. With all the cute things being sewn I can see why but it makes it hard to catch up.
> 
> I'm still stockpiling fabric and buying patterns to make things for Madilynn. And I made 30 Dr Seuss felt hats for Ryan's Kinder class. That was quite a chore but oh so worth it.
> 
> We did take our week trip to CA. We snuck in breakfast at Goofy's Kitchen. The look on Drew's face when we drove up was totally priceless. They were so good with him. He wore his Pluto shirt from the Big Give. Pluto was jumping up and down with his arms in the air when he saw it. It was GREAT!! Of course that excitement caused Drew to have a seizure and freaked them all out but he was fine(I still need to scan those pictures). Everyone gave us extra special treatment.
> 
> That day we spent the afternoon in Long Beach. I have been so overly jealous of Jeanne's IASW outfit. I've showed it to everyone. It's AMAZING. And there are so many outfits I have to show my mom and brag about all the talent that is here. So when we passed this window I just had to take a picture for you all



   that is a funny sign!

Yay that you got to eat at Goofy's kitchen!  I'm SO GLAD Pluto liked Drew's shirt!  Sorry he had such an untimely seizure though!

The felt hats sound cute!  Luke's class made paper ones.  



mickimousemama said:


> Now that I have a major sewing bug again, I have a few things I want to put together, easter outfits etc.
> 
> Our walmart is one that is going out, we are at 50% off right now, I got some GREAT deals today... my husband I am sure will not be so thrilled, but I couldn't pass up a good deal.



That is so cute!  The jacket is really cool, I want one!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  I was away yesterday...but back today with GREAT NEWS!!!!
> 
> First...small amount of background....
> 
> when we moved in 2007 we left behind Katie's BFF...these girls just love each other soooo much.  She has a great family...3 kids just like us....great mom and dad that my DH actually likes to be around.  So to say the least, this has been one of the harder things about moving!  We try to get the kids together, but living 1 1/2 hours apart, it can be hard.  The girls met on the very first day of kindergarten and were instant BFF!
> 
> So, Katie's 10th (wow 10!!!) birthday is coming up and of course we want them to come, but this takes planning.  So I called her BFF's mom yesterday to see when we could do it to make sure they could come.  As were we talking, Disney came up (really that is a part of any conversation I have  )  I told her we were going back this year and she asked when...well I stumbled out with the dates (planning mine, my mom's and Vegas trip is killing me right now!).  She got so excited!  They will be arriving the day after us and be there the entire week we are!!!!!     We aren't telling the girls because we want them to be surprised at the best place and time!  I soooo want a picture of the two of them in front of the castle!  (yep, I'm tearing up thinking about it!).
> 
> 
> And yes...sick that I am instantly thought that they need customs too!   I'm trying to resist...but it may be hard...maybe just bags for the girls....ugh it's killing me!!!!!



 That is great news, it will be such a fun surprise!  Jayden LOVED spending time at Disneyworld with her BFF and they had 3 matchy outfits, including Cinderella themed ones.  




Disney 4 Me said:


> Thanks everyone on helping me in my quest for pink velcro. Although the 2 Joanns stores I went to said they didn't carry it, I felt my Disboutique friends would know better. And they did! I went back to Joanns and they did have some. It was right where you said it would be - in the bins. THANK YOU!!!!



See, we are way smarter than the typical Joanns employee!  And we know a lot more about sewing too I might add.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

jham said:


> :See, we are way smarter than the typical Joanns employee!  And we know a lot more about sewing too I might add.



Funny story...I went to check out one of those traveling Singer sales yesterday...looking for my mom a machine.  Well as the guy was giving the demonstration...he wanted to see if we had any questions...I think I asked to many!  It was really funny, because the ladies around me strted asking questions...to me!  And I directed them all to YCMT (and Carla!) becuse most of them were new retirees wanting to sew for grandbabies.


----------



## Twins+2more

bear_mom said:


> I'm irritated, can I vent for a minute?
> 
> A few days ago my MIL e-mailed me and asked me for dds sizes. I replied back that Jenna (my youngest) wears a size 7 and Cara (my oldest) wears a size 8. She e-mailed me back today and said that she would buy Jenna a size 7, but since Cara is almost 10 (she will be 10 in Aug) shouldn't she be in a size 9 at least?
> 
> No, a size 8 fits her. It isn't too big on her, it isn't too small on her. Some of her clothes are still a size 7 (something I don't really make known, she would be horrified if she found out she wore the same size as her sister, who is 2 1/2 years younger) She is tiny. She is about 53 inches tall and weighs 52 pounds. A size 9 would be too big on her, especially summer clothes - tanks tops and sleevless shirts, need to actaully fit. Unless she has a major growth spurt in the next few months, I don't see a size 9 happening.
> 
> I just hope that she actually buys the right size and doesn't make a comment like "I hope this fits, I wanted to buy you a size 9, but your mom said you only wore an 8" or "I can't believe you only wear a size 8, you are almost 10" (which would be something she would say). That would make dd feel worse, she already has a complex about her size.
> 
> Thanks,
> Emily




I have a 9 year old 10 august 16th.  She just turned 4 foot, and only weights around 54 pounds.  She wears a 7 or a small 8.  She gets teased all the time because she is short.  But everyone is different.  I hope you get the correct size for your dd.  Tell your mom she should be in a size 57 (however old she is) or something according to her calculations...LOL!


----------



## bear_mom

> I have a 9 year old 10 august 16th. She just turned 4 foot, and only weights around 54 pounds. She wears a 7 or a small 8. She gets teased all the time because she is short. But everyone is different. I hope you get the correct size for your dd. Tell your mom she should be in a size 57 (however old she is) or something according to her calculations...LOL!



That made me laugh  Thanks. Our dds sound similiar. Dds birthday is August 21st. She is the smallest 4th grader at her schoold.


----------



## Jennia

Haganfam5 said:


> I made this one. It came out great, I think anyway  .
> 
> http://www.simplicity.com/dv1_v4.cfm?design=4043
> 
> I modified the top and made the tail as instructed. I am glad you asked, because this was for halloween and I wasn't around here then so I have never been able to share:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please ignore the junk in the background! I don't know how elaborate you wanted the tail to be but this one worked out nice because she was able to carry it on her wrist.
> 
> Oh, and I don't know why she insisted on Cinderella shoes but that's what she wanted to wear  .



That is a perfect Ariel outfit, was it difficult finding the green scale material? 



t-beri said:


> AH!!!  The internet, in the luxury of my own home!       VERY cool.  Maybe now I can show my face (and some clothes) a bit more around here!
> 
> Things are well w/ me...a little stressful but WELL.   I am oh, about 26 weeks or so into my pregnancy and things are looking good.  I'm tired though.  I just got a TON of supplies for making cloth diapers for the new little, so I won't be sewing much else until my stash is finished up, I do need to get some summer pillow case and a-line dresses made up for Lily while I'm waiting on the last of my diaper supplies to show.  OH, and matching nightgowns for Little and her Build-a-bear (er, uh, build-a-bunny???) Ella (can you guess what kind of dress she picked out???)
> 
> I have a TON of baby showers too...all of Brandons band mates (He's playing in a cover band now, to earn enough cash to keep him in recording equipment and gas money to continue doing his accoustic thing )  wives are pregnant.  We are all due between the first week of June and the first week of Aug.  HOW WEIRD?  and I have a childhood friend that is due just days before me. So I am going to be sewing up lots of baby gifts.  Mostly I'm thinking Bibs and matching burp cloths but maybe A-line outfits for the babes we KNOW are girls (2 so far) and possible booties...but that seems ambitious LOL.
> 
> Well, that is it for now, it's late and I still have to get the dinner dishes loaded.  I was just so excited to finally be online at home that I had to share!  Hopefully I'll have a chance to look back a little during the week.
> 
> TTYL...t.



Yay for a good pregnancy! Sounds like you have quite a bit planned to keep you busy before baby arrives. =) 



mickimousemama said:


> We used the colored mini marshmallows for potty treats instead of chocolate, if she has issues with the chocolate maybe that would work for you too?
> 
> 
> 
> I just made a really cute Elmo outfit I bought this fabric on ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the finished outfit it was for a 2 year olds birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have recently learned that when I am going to gather something, it is way easier to break it into sections, for instance tonight I was making a dress and instead of running one long basting stitch around the entire topof the skirt I seperated it into three sections, I gather each section from the end to about the center tie it off then go from the other end  to the center, tie off and go to the next section.
> Hope that makes sense.
> 
> 
> That turned out SOOOO adorable, what a cutie
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to catch up again, I try to read every night so I dont get TOO far behind but you guys are just to quick for me, then I feel bad for not acknowledging every awesome thing there is posted LOL.
> 
> I ended up finishing my St Patty outfits in a crunch, I had thought they needed them for this comming weekend and it turned out they needed them LAST weekend, I found this out Friday night, so thank HEAVENS I had the skirts and tops mostly done just had to put together the reversable jackets (two of them) they turned out pretty gawsh darn cute too
> This is my 4 year old DD modeling one of the outfits.  its a bit big on her, but you get the idea, it's way cuter on than just laying on the floor   After staying up for 37 hours straight to finish these jackets, sewing on the sleeves inside out and having to pick it all out after finishingoff the seems.... I must say I am pretty proud to have completed these all on my own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I have a major sewing bug again, I have a few things I want to put together, easter outfits etc.
> 
> Our walmart is one that is going out, we are at 50% off right now, I got some GREAT deals today... my husband I am sure will not be so thrilled, but I couldn't pass up a good deal.



That Elmo fabric would be PERFECT (especially with V for Violet!), time to go scour ebay! Love your St. Patrick's day outfit, too, WOW, very impressive!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  I was away yesterday...but back today with GREAT NEWS!!!!
> 
> First...small amount of background....
> 
> when we moved in 2007 we left behind Katie's BFF...these girls just love each other soooo much.  She has a great family...3 kids just like us....great mom and dad that my DH actually likes to be around.  So to say the least, this has been one of the harder things about moving!  We try to get the kids together, but living 1 1/2 hours apart, it can be hard.  The girls met on the very first day of kindergarten and were instant BFF!
> 
> So, Katie's 10th (wow 10!!!) birthday is coming up and of course we want them to come, but this takes planning.  So I called her BFF's mom yesterday to see when we could do it to make sure they could come.  As were we talking, Disney came up (really that is a part of any conversation I have  )  I told her we were going back this year and she asked when...well I stumbled out with the dates (planning mine, my mom's and Vegas trip is killing me right now!).  She got so excited!  They will be arriving the day after us and be there the entire week we are!!!!!     We aren't telling the girls because we want them to be surprised at the best place and time!  I soooo want a picture of the two of them in front of the castle!  (yep, I'm tearing up thinking about it!).
> 
> 
> And yes...sick that I am instantly thought that they need customs too!   I'm trying to resist...but it may be hard...maybe just bags for the girls....ugh it's killing me!!!!!



That would be SO fun! How neat that you both had trips planned around the same time, too-definitely meant to be.  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> My biggest desire is to not be sewing the day before we leave like last year.





bear_mom said:


> I'm irritated, can I vent for a minute?
> 
> A few days ago my MIL e-mailed me and asked me for dds sizes. I replied back that Jenna (my youngest) wears a size 7 and Cara (my oldest) wears a size 8. She e-mailed me back today and said that she would buy Jenna a size 7, but since Cara is almost 10 (she will be 10 in Aug) shouldn't she be in a size 9 at least?
> 
> No, a size 8 fits her. It isn't too big on her, it isn't too small on her. Some of her clothes are still a size 7 (something I don't really make known, she would be horrified if she found out she wore the same size as her sister, who is 2 1/2 years younger) She is tiny. She is about 53 inches tall and weighs 52 pounds. A size 9 would be too big on her, especially summer clothes - tanks tops and sleevless shirts, need to actaully fit. Unless she has a major growth spurt in the next few months, I don't see a size 9 happening.
> 
> I just hope that she actually buys the right size and doesn't make a comment like "I hope this fits, I wanted to buy you a size 9, but your mom said you only wore an 8" or "I can't believe you only wear a size 8, you are almost 10" (which would be something she would say). That would make dd feel worse, she already has a complex about her size.
> 
> Thanks,
> Emily



Ugh that would annoy me greatly as well. How would that be any different than buying a woman a size 4 because you think that's what she SHOULD be wearing when she's really a size 10?


----------



## Haganfam5

Jennia said:


> That is a perfect Ariel outfit, was it difficult finding the green scale material?



Thank you! 
Nope, It was near Halloween and it was in the costume section at Joann's.  I am sure if I was going to make it now, I wouldn't be able to find it anywhere!


----------



## minnie2

bear_mom said:


> I'm irritated, can I vent for a minute?
> 
> A few days ago my MIL e-mailed me and asked me for dds sizes. I replied back that Jenna (my youngest) wears a size 7 and Cara (my oldest) wears a size 8. She e-mailed me back today and said that she would buy Jenna a size 7, but since Cara is almost 10 (she will be 10 in Aug) shouldn't she be in a size 9 at least?
> 
> No, a size 8 fits her. It isn't too big on her, it isn't too small on her. Some of her clothes are still a size 7 (something I don't really make known, she would be horrified if she found out she wore the same size as her sister, who is 2 1/2 years younger) She is tiny. She is about 53 inches tall and weighs 52 pounds. A size 9 would be too big on her, especially summer clothes - tanks tops and sleevless shirts, need to actaully fit. Unless she has a major growth spurt in the next few months, I don't see a size 9 happening.
> 
> I just hope that she actually buys the right size and doesn't make a comment like "I hope this fits, I wanted to buy you a size 9, but your mom said you only wore an 8" or "I can't believe you only wear a size 8, you are almost 10" (which would be something she would say). That would make dd feel worse, she already has a complex about her size.
> 
> Thanks,
> Emily


I feel your pain too!  Nik is 9 (will be 10 in Nov) and she is an 8 slim.  she probably could wear 7's but they are high waters on her.  For the summer i did buy her 10 tops because she does have a long torso but they are big and I have a bad habit of buying big anyway Hopefully if she does buy the bigger size she has receipts with her!  



kymmyk13 said:


> I need helpfrom all of you.... I want to be able to sew all these wonderful things you all are making. My husband bought me a sewing and embrodering machine 2 christamses ago and I have made a dog pillow and a blanket. I want to learn to make clothing for my daughter but I do  not know where to start. We live in the middle of no where and the closest sewing classes are over an hour away. Is there a book or website you can suggest. I think I am just intimated by it. I would appreciate any help.


check out youcanmakethis.com there are some great helpful stuff on there and their patterns are so helpful!


----------



## froggy33

billwendy said:


> I was also wondering if anyone had seen girls swim suits with the rashguard tops yet???? I was so bummed that it doesnt seem that Disney will have them again this year.....


I got one at Target a few weeks ago.  I think it was like $12 (for infant/toddler anyway).  Plus there's are 50 SPF.  When I got home I showed my DH the swimsuit, then pulled out a second one and he said "Who is that for"  I said, "Kenzie".  And DH said "She needs two?".  I pulled out a third swimsuit and said, "No, she needs three!"  HA!  A girl has to have options!!  Sad thing is I could easily buy her more!!



bear_mom said:


> That made me laugh  Thanks. Our dds sound similiar. Dds birthday is August 21st. She is the smallest 4th grader at her schoold.



Well, you two could tell your daughters that I am 26 and a mom and I am only five foot!!!  I do happen to weigh a bit more than 57 pounds though!!  It's funny though that I always dated tall guys...my DH is 6'3"!!


----------



## billwendy

bear_mom said:


> I'm irritated, can I vent for a minute?
> 
> A few days ago my MIL e-mailed me and asked me for dds sizes. I replied back that Jenna (my youngest) wears a size 7 and Cara (my oldest) wears a size 8. She e-mailed me back today and said that she would buy Jenna a size 7, but since Cara is almost 10 (she will be 10 in Aug) shouldn't she be in a size 9 at least?
> 
> No, a size 8 fits her. It isn't too big on her, it isn't too small on her. Some of her clothes are still a size 7 (something I don't really make known, she would be horrified if she found out she wore the same size as her sister, who is 2 1/2 years younger) She is tiny. She is about 53 inches tall and weighs 52 pounds. A size 9 would be too big on her, especially summer clothes - tanks tops and sleevless shirts, need to actaully fit. Unless she has a major growth spurt in the next few months, I don't see a size 9 happening.
> 
> I just hope that she actually buys the right size and doesn't make a comment like "I hope this fits, I wanted to buy you a size 9, but your mom said you only wore an 8" or "I can't believe you only wear a size 8, you are almost 10" (which would be something she would say). That would make dd feel worse, she already has a complex about her size.
> 
> Thanks,
> Emily



I think you should tell her your DD is very sensitive about her smaller size and doesnt like to talk about it - you are her mama and you know what is best for her!!!! Come on!!!!

Hey the Mickey MOuse Fabric was something I got on the fabric swap - We just swapped and I dont have it yet, but when I do I'll take a picture for you!! Its sooooo CUTE!!!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

All the MIL talk cracks me up!  WHY oh WHY do they ask sizes if they aren't going to listen?  Mine does the same thing.  I have the opposite problem though.  Aisling is bigger than her age so my MIL buys stuff that it too small.  She asked me what size to get for summer clothes last week.  I told her 7...yes, Aisling is only 5 1/2 but 1) I don't let her wear tight shirts 2) she has a long torso and 3) I want them to last for longer than a week so while she may get away with a 6 for now, after one wash forget it.  So she goes to the store and comes home with a 6.  At least bigger clothes, they'll eventually grow into.  Smaller clothes are useless.  So now I have to take spend time and energy returning it.  How is that being helpful????


----------



## mickimousemama

I can sooo relate to all the kids clothing size issues, I have it on both ends, my soon to be 11 year old son, can still easily wear size 5 around the waist because he is soooo thin.  I have him in size 10 jeans but they are HUGE on him, he can still wear 7's and 8's I actually buy my 6 year old size 10/12 tops and 8H pants, he's HUGE for his age, My 11 year old weighs 60 pounds and my 6 year old 78 pounds.  Sad but true.  My 4 year old DD is the same way she is in 6-6x comfrot wise but I have been buying her 7/8 bottoms for summer.  My poor Grandma just can't understand she will tell me I bought a 4TALL for her as in 4T she thinks thats the way its sized no matter HOW much I tell her.  Now I just tell her to take us shopping with her so Ellee can try stuff on BEFORE she buys it.  

ANYWHO,

I was going through organizing some of my fabrics that I don't have in storage right now (a large majority of my stash was handed down by my mother) and I found this LOVELY peice...










I am thinking I could make a few Easter oufits using it as the top, but... there are SEVEN of them.  Any other ideas?  I'm thinking one I will use as is, then take another and cut it up using the pictures on it and then make an attatched patchwork type skirt for it using that and other coordinating fabrics.


----------



## Adi12982

Needle help:

http://www.allfreecrafts.com/sewing/needle.shtml


----------



## danicaw

Adi12982 said:


> Needle help:
> 
> http://www.allfreecrafts.com/sewing/needle.shtml



Cool! Thanks.


----------



## jham

whoever was looking for rashguards, www.cwdkids.com has $17 wetsuits today only (and lots of rash guard shirts not on sale)


----------



## roscoepc1

mickimousemama said:


> I was going through organizing some of my fabrics that I don't have in storage right now (a large majority of my stash was handed down by my mother) and I found this LOVELY peice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking I could make a few Easter oufits using it as the top, but... there are SEVEN of them.  Any other ideas?  I'm thinking one I will use as is, then take another and cut it up using the pictures on it and then make an attatched patchwork type skirt for it using that and other coordinating fabrics.




Weeeeell.....you _COULD_ share with another mom or 2...or 5.....


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> All the MIL talk cracks me up!  WHY oh WHY do they ask sizes if they aren't going to listen?  Mine does the same thing.  I have the opposite problem though.  Aisling is bigger than her age so my MIL buys stuff that it too small.  She asked me what size to get for summer clothes last week.  I told her 7...yes, Aisling is only 5 1/2 but 1) I don't let her wear tight shirts 2) she has a long torso and 3) I want them to last for longer than a week so while she may get away with a 6 for now, after one wash forget it.  So she goes to the store and comes home with a 6.  At least bigger clothes, they'll eventually grow into.  Smaller clothes are useless.  So now I have to take spend time and energy returning it.  How is that being helpful????


My grandma thinks that Jenna can fit into a size 10/12. She keeps buying her clothes in the junior's department. I keep trying to convince her that Jenna won't be wearing those for several years. She only wears a 7 and some 6's fit her as long as they aren't tight.



mickimousemama said:


> I am thinking I could make a few Easter oufits using it as the top, but... there are SEVEN of them.  Any other ideas?  I'm thinking one I will use as is, then take another and cut it up using the pictures on it and then make an attatched patchwork type skirt for it using that and other coordinating fabrics.


I know a 7 year old who would love that.


----------



## Jennia

Pattern Help!!

Okay, I posted this on the Big Give board as well: 

I have a pattern question-says the little girl's chest is about 24", and the pattern I have says the bodice for a size 5 is 26" when finished. Should I make the size 5 (though says she wears 6x/7) or go to the size 6, which has a bust measurement of 27"? Don't want it to be super baggy on her. =)


----------



## vargas17

I have just finished a few more things.  I have been pretty busy lately.  I just started working at Gymboree again    All of my ds's shirts were easier than I thought they would be





DD's ariel was from a pillowcase. This was pretty hard for me.  It took a lot longer but I am happy with the results.





Sorry if pic sizes are off.  I can't get phobucket to cooperate with me.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

mickimousemama said:


> )



What a cute St. Patty's day outfit.  Love it.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  I was away yesterday...but back today with GREAT NEWS!!!!
> 
> First...small amount of background....
> 
> when we moved in 2007 we left behind Katie's BFF...these girls just love each other soooo much.  She has a great family...3 kids just like us....great mom and dad that my DH actually likes to be around.  So to say the least, this has been one of the harder things about moving!  We try to get the kids together, but living 1 1/2 hours apart, it can be hard.  The girls met on the very first day of kindergarten and were instant BFF!
> 
> So, Katie's 10th (wow 10!!!) birthday is coming up and of course we want them to come, but this takes planning.  So I called her BFF's mom yesterday to see when we could do it to make sure they could come.  As were we talking, Disney came up (really that is a part of any conversation I have  )  I told her we were going back this year and she asked when...well I stumbled out with the dates (planning mine, my mom's and Vegas trip is killing me right now!).  She got so excited!  They will be arriving the day after us and be there the entire week we are!!!!!     We aren't telling the girls because we want them to be surprised at the best place and time!  I soooo want a picture of the two of them in front of the castle!  (yep, I'm tearing up thinking about it!).
> 
> 
> And yes...sick that I am instantly thought that they need customs too!   I'm trying to resist...but it may be hard...maybe just bags for the girls....ugh it's killing me!!!!!



How exciting, and of course they need customs too!    You are going to be busy!



kstgelais4 said:


> Well, for not touching your machine since Christmas, I have to say this is pretty darn Fab!



Thanks...I am finding that I really enjoy doing those applique.  I was scared of doing them for the longest time but I really had lots of fun.  



kymmyk13 said:


> I need helpfrom all of you.... I want to be able to sew all these wonderful things you all are making. My husband bought me a sewing and embrodering machine 2 christamses ago and I have made a dog pillow and a blanket. I want to learn to make clothing for my daughter but I do  not know where to start. We live in the middle of no where and the closest sewing classes are over an hour away. Is there a book or website you can suggest. I think I am just intimated by it. I would appreciate any help.



I am sure someone else has mentioned this but check out youcanmakethis.com, especially CarlaC's pattern and also Teresa's bookmarks (link found on the 1st page of this thread)



mickimousemama said:


> I am thinking I could make a few Easter oufits using it as the top, but... there are SEVEN of them.  Any other ideas?  I'm thinking one I will use as is, then take another and cut it up using the pictures on it and then make an attatched patchwork type skirt for it using that and other coordinating fabrics.



That is too cute!!!  My dd just walked by and said "I love that!".


----------



## Carrie772

Hello folks!  It's been a very long time since I have been on here.  I have a part time ministry job at my church now, and I just don't get to sew as much as I used to.  (Read: I don't get to sew at all!)

I want to make a Vida for my DN who is 4 and going to WDW for the first time.  I have the Minnie twirl set made.  The AK twirl and top are made.  

Anyhoo, here's what I need from you all.  The polka dot Tinkerbell Vida knock off is next.  I believe I will be CASE-ing Tom now and I need a way to make the Vida w/o a pattern.  

Any hints?


----------



## jessica52877

Jennia said:


> Pattern Help!!
> 
> Okay, I posted this on the Big Give board as well:
> 
> I have a pattern question-says the little girl's chest is about 24", and the pattern I have says the bodice for a size 5 is 26" when finished. Should I make the size 5 (though says she wears 6x/7) or go to the size 6, which has a bust measurement of 27"? Don't want it to be super baggy on her. =)



What pattern are you using? I had this issue this past week and went off the size vs the chest measurement (chest was a 3T size was a 5T for a 6 or maybe 7 year old). It turned out bad!

I tend to more or less go off measurements but once it was all sewn up it seemed like it would be okay but wasn't. I would probably go with the 5 but that is a guess since I don't know the pattern. Also depends on if you want a shirt under it or not. If you put a shirt under it won't look nearly as big and you'll want room for the shirt.


----------



## mickimousemama

roscoepc1 said:


> Weeeeell.....you _COULD_ share with another mom or 2...or 5.....



I would TOTALLY be happy to SHARE with another mom or 2 or 5  PM me if your interested.


----------



## tinashaver

ok here is so new news about the etsy issue...
this is what I wrote
Hi I'm Tina I just had a quick question... Is it ok to have you ebay name but not your etsy name in your sigy? I got a violation for having my etsy name on mine which I have never used to advertise I started on disboard under the disboutiqers and most of them have there's or have ask to put others in there sigys? I just want to understand because I am hear to many different things! thank you very much, Tina

this is what they wrote back
Hi Tina,
A few years back, the webmasters decided to allow ebay IDs but to my knowledge, they have not made the same exception for etsy IDs. I asked about the etsy IDs last year and was told this.

I will bring the issue up again with the other moderators and the webmasters in order to gain clarification. If there has been a change that I am unaware of, I apologize in advance.

Regardless of the answer, I will get back to you about it when I get a response


----------



## Twins+2more

bear_mom said:


> That made me laugh  Thanks. Our dds sound similiar. Dds birthday is August 21st. She is the smallest 4th grader at her schoold.



My 9 year old is the smallest 4th grader also, but to top it off she gets teased for being in the LD class too.  I just tell her that after she graduates college she can get the phone book and call all the loosers that teased her and laugh at them because she is successul.  I also have a 8 year old in 3rd grade who (in the waist) could wear a 4 toddler but has to get a size 7 slim.  Guess your mom would not buy her the right size either.


----------



## Twins+2more

HI CARRIE, Ive missed you ! ! !


----------



## roscoepc1

mickimousemama said:


> I would TOTALLY be happy to SHARE with another mom or 2 or 5  PM me if your interested.



You have a pm!


----------



## roscoepc1

Jennia said:


> Pattern Help!!
> 
> Okay, I posted this on the Big Give board as well:
> 
> I have a pattern question-says the little girl's chest is about 24", and the pattern I have says the bodice for a size 5 is 26" when finished. Should I make the size 5 (though says she wears 6x/7) or go to the size 6, which has a bust measurement of 27"? Don't want it to be super baggy on her. =)




That's a tough one....I'm in the middle of a very long break from a frustrating pattern along these lines....It told me the pattern was too small for me, so I added the appropriate amounts according to what it SAID...now it's HUGE! And it's a really fitted bodice, so I'm having to take it in everywhere!

As a rule of thumb, you want about an extra 2 inches from the actual chest measurement, in order to ahve a nice fit, but not baggy, kwim? 

I think you're going to have to go the tedious route, and measure the pattern pieces.


----------



## twob4him

billwendy said:


> AHh this is my summertime walmart and Joanns - i was hoping that walmart still had fabric!!! i like that joann's too!!


I so totally see a summertime *dismeet at Joann's*!!! I am really hoping the Walmart still has fabric....I am going to call to check before I go. You go to OC in the summer right? Are you coming down this year? I will give you my phone number if so!  



bear_mom said:


> I'm irritated, can I vent for a minute?
> 
> I just hope that she actually buys the right size and doesn't make a comment like "I hope this fits, I wanted to buy you a size 9, but your mom said you only wore an 8" or "I can't believe you only wear a size 8, you are almost 10" (which would be something she would say). That would make dd feel worse, she already has a complex about her size.
> 
> Thanks,
> Emily


Sorry about the clueless MIL...Perhaps you could catch her on the phone or something and just say that your DD is going through a sensitive stage about her size...and suggest she not mention it to her especially if she is planning on buying her some clothes. And then you could sugar coat  it with thank yous and how she is such a caring MIL for keeping your DD's feelings in mind....  Some people you have to train on how to behave normally!  


 
Very pretty stuff today ladies! Welcome back  to all the returnees! I am still on outfit number 2 and 3 of 24 myself....for my Nov trip. Work sooooooooo gets in the way of sewing!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

vargas17 said:


>



Cute outfits!  You did a great job with the Ariel top.


----------



## jham

tinashaver said:


> ok here is so new news about the etsy issue...
> this is what I wrote
> Hi I'm Tina I just had a quick question... Is it ok to have you ebay name but not your etsy name in your sigy? I got a violation for having my etsy name on mine which I have never used to advertise I started on disboard under the disboutiqers and most of them have there's or have ask to put others in there sigys? I just want to understand because I am hear to many different things! thank you very much, Tina
> 
> this is what they wrote back
> Hi Tina,
> A few years back, the webmasters decided to allow ebay IDs but to my knowledge, they have not made the same exception for etsy IDs. I asked about the etsy IDs last year and was told this.
> 
> I will bring the issue up again with the other moderators and the webmasters in order to gain clarification. If there has been a change that I am unaware of, I apologize in advance.
> 
> Regardless of the answer, I will get back to you about it when I get a response



That is so not fair!  Maybe I should edit my siggy to say "if I had an ebay ID it would be bugsnbees, but I don't.  I only have an etsy ID"    



vargas17 said:


> I have just finished a few more things.  I have been pretty busy lately.  I just started working at Gymboree again    All of my ds's shirts were easier than I thought they would be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD's ariel was from a pillowcase. This was pretty hard for me.  It took a lot longer but I am happy with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if pic sizes are off.  I can't get phobucket to cooperate with me.



those look great!  And working at Gymboree sounds fun! (and dangerous)


----------



## MouseTriper

mickimousemama said:


> I just made a really cute Elmo outfit I bought this fabric on ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the finished outfit it was for a 2 year olds birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I have a major sewing bug again, I have a few things I want to put together, easter outfits etc.
> 
> Our walmart is one that is going out, we are at 50% off right now, I got some GREAT deals today... my husband I am sure will not be so thrilled, but I couldn't pass up a good deal.


 Wow those are both adorable!!



kstgelais4 said:


> This is absolutely fabulous! You should be so proud of yourself!!


 Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## Stephres

I have been swamped at school this week (state wide testing) but I had to jump on when I saw the posts with long-torso girls! That is so funny! We should make a club with our long-waisted girls!


----------



## jham

Stephres said:


> I have been swamped at school this week (state wide testing) but I had to jump on when I saw the posts with long-torso girls! That is so funny! We should make a club with our long-waisted girls!



Oooh, Jayden could be in that club!


----------



## 2cutekidz

vargas17 said:


> I have just finished a few more things.  I have been pretty busy lately.  I just started working at Gymboree again    All of my ds's shirts were easier than I thought they would be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD's ariel was from a pillowcase. This was pretty hard for me.  It took a lot longer but I am happy with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if pic sizes are off.  I can't get phobucket to cooperate with me.



Krissy!!  These look great!!  One of my first appliques was a princess from a pillowcase - they are harder than I thought they'd be too.


----------



## billwendy

twob4him said:


> I so totally see a summertime *dismeet at Joann's*!!! I am really hoping the Walmart still has fabric....I am going to call to check before I go. You go to OC in the summer right? Are you coming down this year? I will give you my phone number if so!
> 
> Yes - anyone else want to meet??? lol  Its not disney, but hey!!!
> We go to OC alot - my mom has a tiny little house on the north end of the island - we'll be down around Easter to get our 1/2 price ride tickets!!
> 
> 
> Sorry about the clueless MIL...Perhaps you could catch her on the phone or something and just say that your DD is going through a sensitive stage about her size...and suggest she not mention it to her especially if she is planning on buying her some clothes. And then you could sugar coat  it with thank yous and how she is such a caring MIL for keeping your DD's feelings in mind....  Some people you have to train on how to behave normally!
> 
> Ditto what she said!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty stuff today ladies! Welcome back  to all the returnees! I am still on outfit number 2 and 3 of 24 myself....for my Nov trip. Work sooooooooo gets in the way of sewing!





jham said:


> Oooh, Jayden could be in that club!



I think elizabeth could be too!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Stephres said:


> I have been swamped at school this week (state wide testing) but I had to jump on when I saw the posts with long-torso girls! That is so funny! We should make a club with our long-waisted girls!



Isn't it weird that so many of us have long bodied girls?  I have a long torso and it took me until last year to figure out that Lands End sells long torso bathing suits  

Adding to the MIL conversation...Aisling's dance teacher must be related to my MIL too!  They measure the kids in the fall for costumes for the spring recital.  Last year a bunch of the kids- including Aisling- had WAYYYY too small costumes because they had growth spurts.  This year she decided to add two inches to all Aisling's measurements "just in case"...and what size does the costume company send???  A 12-14    I can't do anything about it being so baggy but I have to figure out how to take up the sequined straps to make it a little more "modest" or we are going to have a major wardrobe malfunction.  Luckily it has a tutu so you can't see how baggy it is around her little rear nd


----------



## NaeNae

Stephres said:


> I have been swamped at school this week (state wide testing) but I had to jump on when I saw the posts with long-torso girls! That is so funny! We should make a club with our long-waisted girls!



Every one of my grandkids would be members of that club too.


----------



## vargas17

jham said:


> those look great!  And working at Gymboree sounds fun! (and dangerous)



It gets pretty expensive    But I do love it.  I am just gonna have to try and restrain myslef until we get our trip over.  I could come home with a bag every night if I didn't stop myself.


----------



## vargas17

2cutekidz said:


> Krissy!!  These look great!!  One of my first appliques was a princess from a pillowcase - they are harder than I thought they'd be too.



Thanks Leslie!!  I am still no where near your talent   but I think I am coming along.


----------



## Ashlotte

Hello everyone!  I have been lurking on here for a few months.  I just got my first sewing machine for Christmas and have so far made a pillowcase, a pair of pirate pants, and two sundresses.  I love looking at the pictures of what everyone has created.  You are all SO TALENTED!!    I noticed a lot of really cute appliques and was wondering if anyone had a link to how to do them.  Are they hard?   I bought several pairs of jeans and t-shirts for my dd for $3 each and I would love to come up with some awesome appliques to give them life.   Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Ashlotte said:


> Hello everyone!  I have been lurking on here for a few months.  I just got my first sewing machine for Christmas and have so far made a pillowcase, a pair of pirate pants, and two sundresses.  I love looking at the pictures of what everyone has created.  You are all SO TALENTED!!    I noticed a lot of really cute appliques and was wondering if anyone had a link to how to do them.  Are they hard?   I bought several pairs of jeans and t-shirts for my dd for $3 each and I would love to come up with some awesome appliques to give them life.   Thanks in advance!




Heather did a great tutorial...there is a link on page 1 under the bookmarks


----------



## froggy33

Whoo hoo!!  I just got the small world faces fabric!!  I paid a pretty penny, but I got a yard of it!  I have been wanting and looking for this for about two years now!!  SOOO excited.  I looked around all day (it was pretty difficult cause I didn't know the name/designer) and finally found it on the site that shall not be named!!  I can't wait to get it.

Sorry had to brag!!


----------



## disneymomof1

twob4him said:


> I so totally see a summertime *dismeet at Joann's*!!! I am really hoping the Walmart still has fabric....I am going to call to check before I go. You go to OC in the summer right? Are you coming down this year? I will give you my phone number if so!
> 
> 
> Sorry about the clueless MIL...Perhaps you could catch her on the phone or something and just say that your DD is going through a sensitive stage about her size...and suggest she not mention it to her especially if she is planning on buying her some clothes. And then you could sugar coat  it with thank yous and how she is such a caring MIL for keeping your DD's feelings in mind....  Some people you have to train on how to behave normally!
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty stuff today ladies! Welcome back  to all the returnees! I am still on outfit number 2 and 3 of 24 myself....for my Nov trip. Work sooooooooo gets in the way of sewing!




  I'm up for a dismeet in OC.   My mom has a house on the deep southend, and we will be down on Saturday of Easter weekend, but we have to go home for a memorial service on Easter Sunday.  We must get our 1/2 price Playland tickets and some Mack and Manco pizza. I am really ready for a good piece of pizza  !!  But we are down every weekend in the summer, so maybe we could meet up somewhere !!


----------



## billwendy

disneymomof1 said:


> I'm up for a dismeet in OC.   My mom has a house on the deep southend, and we will be down on Saturday of Easter weekend, but we have to go home for a memorial service on Easter Sunday.  We must get our 1/2 price Playland tickets and some Mack and Manco pizza. I am really ready for a good piece of pizza  !!  But we are down every weekend in the summer, so maybe we could meet up somewhere !!



So cool!! We are in a tiny yellow house on East Station Rd down by the gardens! We usually go on North street beach - you? Cathy, you go on the boardwalk sometimes too, dont you?


----------



## livndisney

Just back from a day at MK for Morgan's Birthday!!!!

She had so much fun.  I am uploading pics now and will try and get them posted tomorrow.


----------



## disneymomof1

billwendy said:


> So cool!! We are in a tiny yellow house on East Station Rd down by the gardens! We usually go on North street beach - you? Cathy, you go on the boardwalk sometimes too, dont you?




We are on 57th and Asbury.  My mom owns the downstairs, cousin owns upstairs, my mom's sister has a little house on 58 and Asbury and my great uncle also is on 58th and Asbury, so we have quite a family affair going on down there.


----------



## abc123mom

vargas17 said:


>



Everything looks great!  Where did you get your son's two-colored tees?  They look so great with the appliques on them.  Nice Job!


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> Just back from a day at MK for Morgan's Birthday!!!!
> 
> She had so much fun.  I am uploading pics now and will try and get them posted tomorrow.



HURRY and post them! HAPPY BIRTHDAY to MORGAN! I wasn't sure which day it was! Okay, I'll give you until tomorrow so you can spend some extra time with Morgan (even though she probably sleeping already).


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

livndisney said:


> Just back from a day at MK for Morgan's Birthday!!!!
> 
> She had so much fun.  I am uploading pics now and will try and get them posted tomorrow.



Can't wait!!!  Was she thrilled???


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Can't wait!!!  Was she thrilled???



Oh My word! She paraded through MK with Luthie AND Samantha! She would not let hold either one LOL.


----------



## livndisney




----------



## Jennia

jessica52877 said:


> What pattern are you using? I had this issue this past week and went off the size vs the chest measurement (chest was a 3T size was a 5T for a 6 or maybe 7 year old). It turned out bad!
> 
> I tend to more or less go off measurements but once it was all sewn up it seemed like it would be okay but wasn't. I would probably go with the 5 but that is a guess since I don't know the pattern. Also depends on if you want a shirt under it or not. If you put a shirt under it won't look nearly as big and you'll want room for the shirt.



I'm not sure if it's going to have a shirt under it or not, but I'd guess they would. The pattern I'm using is the Pouty Princess apron dress from YCMT. When I was making one for my dd, the size 1 (what she'd wear in retail clothing) was too big (measures 21" in the bodice, her chest is about 18" around). 



roscoepc1 said:


> That's a tough one....I'm in the middle of a very long break from a frustrating pattern along these lines....It told me the pattern was too small for me, so I added the appropriate amounts according to what it SAID...now it's HUGE! And it's a really fitted bodice, so I'm having to take it in everywhere!
> 
> As a rule of thumb, you want about an extra 2 inches from the actual chest measurement, in order to ahve a nice fit, but not baggy, kwim?
> 
> I think you're going to have to go the tedious route, and measure the pattern pieces.



I think I'll do that, hadn't thought of tracing the pattern pieces out and measuring them. Sometimes I'm not smart like that, lol. I also didn't know about the two extra inches, that's definitely good to know!  



livndisney said:


>




Your daughter is so adorable, she's very photogenic! Looks like she had a great time, and HAPPY BIRTHDAY to her!


----------



## billwendy

livndisney said:


>



Happy Birthday Morgan!!!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Happy Birthday Morgan!!!

It looks like Morgan had a great time. She is so pretty when she smiles.


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


>



Morgan looks so happy at the happiest place on earth! Look at her smile from one ear to the other! Look at the gorgeous day too and not a zillion people on main street!



Jennia said:


> I'm not sure if it's going to have a shirt under it or not, but I'd guess they would. The pattern I'm using is the Pouty Princess apron dress from YCMT. When I was making one for my dd, the size 1 (what she'd wear in retail clothing) was too big (measures 21" in the bodice, her chest is about 18" around).
> 
> I think I'll do that, hadn't thought of tracing the pattern pieces out and measuring them. Sometimes I'm not smart like that, lol. I also didn't know about the two extra inches, that's definitely good to know!



I would go with the size 5 then. I tend to go more by measurements and agree with the 2 inches of wiggle room. I am sure it will turn out beautiful!


----------



## billwendy

kstgelais4 said:


> WHAT?! There is?! Do you happen to have a pic of it? I need some!




Here it is -


----------



## MouseTriper

livndisney said:


> Oh My word! She paraded through MK with Luthie AND Samantha! She would not let hold either one LOL.



Happy BIRTHDAY Morgan!!!!!!!!!!!!!
She looks adorable!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

Have any of you seen the new Chasing Fireflies catalog??  They have some really cute new things!!!!  I want it all - oh why can't I be rich?


----------



## karebear1

livndisney said:


>





  Happy Birthday Morgan!   

But..... aren't we missing someone in this picture??


----------



## livndisney

karebear1 said:


> Happy Birthday Morgan!
> 
> But..... aren't we missing someone in this picture??



It seems Jord had a previous engagement and was not available today. (This is what I was told when I asked LOL)


----------



## MouseTriper

Just curious....for those of you who put together Easter baskets what kind of things do you like to put in them besides the obvious chocolate?  Any favorite stores or websites you shop from???  I am tired of the same old kind of stuff. Haha


----------



## karebear1

livndisney said:


> It seems Jord had a previous engagement and was not available today. (This is what I was told when I asked LOL)



Well, I guess that's totally understandable- she has reached celebrity status ya know!


----------



## karebear1

MouseTriper said:


> Just curious....for those of you who put together Easter baskets what kind of things do you like to put in them besides the obvious chocolate?  Any favorite stores or websites you shop from???  I am tired of the same old kind of stuff. Haha



I'm putting together an Easter basket for my 1 year old grandson. This is the first little kiddle basket I've done in a LONG time!!  Anyway- because he's so little, he doesn't eat a lot of candy (I'm planing on that changing petty dang soon though!) so...... I have some really cool bubble blower thingy and bubbles, 2 easter books, a Spiderman bowl and a pinwheel for him to play with, and I'm still on the look out for more.  I'm thinking about making some cute little sugar cokoies and wrapping them all cute for him too.

I'd appreciate some suggestions as well!


----------



## lovesdumbo

abc123mom said:


> Everything looks great!  Where did you get your son's two-colored tees?  They look so great with the appliques on them.  Nice Job!


Old Navy has some.



livndisney said:


>


So cute!!!!  Happy Birthday Morgan!!!   

What did she get with her gift card?



MouseTriper said:


> Just curious....for those of you who put together Easter baskets what kind of things do you like to put in them besides the obvious chocolate?  Any favorite stores or websites you shop from???  I am tired of the same old kind of stuff. Haha


Stickers, activity books (I found some great early word search books at Rite Aid but it was kind of pricey at $3.99), and sudoku for the older kids at Dollar Store.  In the past I've done those compressed towel things, play dough, puzzles......


----------



## MouseTriper

karebear1 said:


> I'm putting together an Easter basket for my 1 year old grandson. This is the first little kiddle basket I've done in a LONG time!!  Anyway- because he's so little, he doesn't eat a lot of candy (I'm planing on that changing petty dang soon though!) so...... I have some really cool bubble blower thingy and bubbles, 2 easter books, a Spiderman bowl and a pinwheel for him to play with, and I'm still on the look out for more.  I'm thinking about making some cute little sugar cokoies and wrapping them all cute for him too.
> 
> I'd appreciate some suggestions as well!


That sounds wonderful.  My little guy is a year old as well and I think a bubble blower sounds perfect.  It all sounds great...thanks/!!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

lovesdumbo said:


> Old Navy has some.
> 
> So cute!!!!  Happy Birthday Morgan!!!
> 
> What did she get with her gift card?
> 
> Stickers, activity books (I found some great early word search books at Rite Aid but it was kind of pricey at $3.99), and sudoku for the older kids at Dollar Store.  In the past I've done those compressed towel things, play dough, puzzles......


More great suggestions!!! Thank you!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

MouseTriper said:


> Just curious....for those of you who put together Easter baskets what kind of things do you like to put in them besides the obvious chocolate?  Any favorite stores or websites you shop from???  I am tired of the same old kind of stuff. Haha



almost forgot.....I got some Disney stuff like Toy Story stuff at Target in the $1 spot a while ago-some tatoos and I think pens and stickers-can't remember now.


----------



## sheridee32

Twins+2more said:


> I have a 9 year old 10 august 16th.  She just turned 4 foot, and only weights around 54 pounds.  She wears a 7 or a small 8.  She gets teased all the time because she is short.  But everyone is different.  I hope you get the correct size for your dd.  Tell your mom she should be in a size 57 (however old she is) or something according to her calculations...LOL!



tell her don't worry they tease the tall girls too, my dgd is about to be 13 in May and she is already 5foot 9 inches she wears a size 12 shoe try to find something cute is hard and its hard to sew for her because she is all legs


----------



## jessica52877

MouseTriper said:


> Just curious....for those of you who put together Easter baskets what kind of things do you like to put in them besides the obvious chocolate?  Any favorite stores or websites you shop from???  I am tired of the same old kind of stuff. Haha





karebear1 said:


> I'm putting together an Easter basket for my 1 year old grandson. This is the first little kiddle basket I've done in a LONG time!!  Anyway- because he's so little, he doesn't eat a lot of candy (I'm planing on that changing petty dang soon though!) so...... I have some really cool bubble blower thingy and bubbles, 2 easter books, a Spiderman bowl and a pinwheel for him to play with, and I'm still on the look out for more.  I'm thinking about making some cute little sugar cokoies and wrapping them all cute for him too.
> 
> I'd appreciate some suggestions as well!



I usually put a lego in Dallas' basket now. When he was younger I always did summer things. Chalk, bubbles, baseball bat, roller skates and the like. Swim stuff. His birthday is 2 days after christmas so this was the perfect opportunity to give him everything he would need for summer.

He also got a vsmile game or two some easters and leapfrog books. I have way too big of stash of toys that I hardly paid anything for and I find it so hard to find a time to give it to him. I try not to spend alot but I try to always put a toy. I didn't like candy as a kid and don't like it much better now  so I always enjoyed the 1 toy (a strawberry shortcake doll) I got. Later on it was baseball cards which my brother and I loved!

Last year  he wanted a BIG chocolate bunny so i bought him one this year (even though it will all pretty much get trashed). I only spent $3.50 on it and he'll be doing the   when he sees it!

Oh! His first easter he got Little Tikes trucks. One was a dump truck and I used that as the basket!


----------



## livndisney

lovesdumbo said:


> Old Navy has some.
> 
> So cute!!!!  Happy Birthday Morgan!!!
> 
> What did she get with her gift card?



Would you believe she did not spend one cent?  She had a list of things she wanted. But I guess the "pressure" got to her and she could not choose.


----------



## livndisney

MouseTriper said:


> Just curious....for those of you who put together Easter baskets what kind of things do you like to put in them besides the obvious chocolate?  Any favorite stores or websites you shop from???  I am tired of the same old kind of stuff. Haha



I am doing a AG basket this year. Morgan can't have chocolate or Jellybeans, so I am going with stuff she really wants LOL.  I had originally considered doing a "movie basket" but the AG things kind of came together LOL


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> I usually put a lego in Dallas' basket now. When he was younger I always did summer things. Chalk, bubbles, baseball bat, roller skates and the like. Swim stuff. His birthday is 2 days after christmas so this was the perfect opportunity to give him everything he would need for summer.
> 
> He also got a vsmile game or two some easters and leapfrog books. I have way too big of stash of toys that I hardly paid anything for and I find it so hard to find a time to give it to him. I try not to spend alot but I try to always put a toy. I didn't like candy as a kid and don't like it much better now  so I always enjoyed the 1 toy (a strawberry shortcake doll) I got. Later on it was baseball cards which my brother and I loved!
> 
> Last year  he wanted a BIG chocolate bunny so i bought him one this year (even though it will all pretty much get trashed). I only spent $3.50 on it and he'll be doing the   when he sees it!
> 
> Oh! His first easter he got Little Tikes trucks. One was a dump truck and I used that as the basket!



OOOH Jessica...............

Guess what they have at WDW now................

"Lego" Castle, Splash Mountain, Space Mountain, The Pooh Ride and I think another one


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> OOOH Jessica...............
> 
> Guess what they have at WDW now................
> 
> "Lego" Castle, Splash Mountain, Space Mountain, The Pooh Ride and I think another one



WHAT! Did you take pictures!

Dallas had some Pooh legos when he was younger and I ended up selling them a few years ago. He still asks where they are sometimes. The child has not caught on that I sell all his toys when they "disappear". I have no idea how he doesn't know because his toys are pretty organized and everything has it's place.


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> *WHAT! Did you take pictures!*
> 
> Dallas had some Pooh legos when he was younger and I ended up selling them a few years ago. He still asks where they are sometimes. The child has not caught on that I sell all his toys when they "disappear". I have no idea how he doesn't know because his toys are pretty organized and everything has it's place.



ummmmm
would you believe I forgot to take the camera to Mk today? LOL 


no huh? LOL

We are headed back this weekend and I WILL take pics


----------



## eyor44

Now I don't mean to get the Walmart thing rolling again, but I have a question about those that have gotten rid of their fabric departments. Does anyone remember if the sewing machines were clearanced also? I have seriously been thinking of a new machine as mine is 25 years old and very basic.


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> ummmmm
> would you believe I forgot to take the camera to Mk today? LOL
> 
> 
> no huh? LOL
> 
> We are headed back this weekend and I WILL take pics



Uh, kind of hard to believe that one! Had you told me BEFORE you posted the pictures I would have!



eyor44 said:


> Now I don't mean to get the Walmart thing rolling again, but I have a question about those that have gotten rid of their fabric departments. Does anyone remember if the sewing machines were clearanced also? I have seriously been thinking of a new machine as mine is 25 years old and very basic.



Yes, they clearanced them out. I think some on here got some deals too! The ones I have seen close up shop didn't clearance everything at one time. It was a little here and there. I have never caught the fabric before there was only 4 bolts left and it was UGLY!


----------



## sahm1000

MouseTriper said:


> Just curious....for those of you who put together Easter baskets what kind of things do you like to put in them besides the obvious chocolate?  Any favorite stores or websites you shop from???  I am tired of the same old kind of stuff. Haha



I am not big on the whole candy thing either (although they do get a chocolate bunny and some jelly beans - most of it doesn't get eaten though).  But if you haven't noticed, Disney always releases movies in time for Easter and Christmas.  So this year since I have three girls I am dividing them up......Grace (5 1/2) is getting Beverly Hills Chihuahua, Claire (3 1/2) will be getting Bolt after it comes out (which is before Easter), and Lilly (8 months and could care less but we have to get her something) is getting Pinocchio.  I would be buying these movies anyway so I just save them for Easter.  

Really like the idea of the AG Easter themed baskets!  I'm going to have to remember that!


My girls have long torsos too.  I'm not very tall (5'4") but my DH is (6'4").  Grace is usually pretty tall on the growth chart, around 90% but she is so thin that she is usually around 50% for weight.  My poor little Claire is a giant though!  She is off the chart for height, somewhere around 110% and about 100% for weight.  I hate it for her!  Thankfully she is so very smart and mature since everyone thinks she is 5 or 6 due to her size and expect her to act like it even though she's 3 1/2.   The doctor said that given her current growth rate they are expecting her to be around 6'1" when she is done growing!  And since she has a little bit of "chunk" to her it makes me worry!  We got in "trouble" at her last check-up about her weight so I have been trying to cut back in invisible ways on calories.  We switched to low calorie bread, snacks at school and home are always fruit or veggies now (used to be a Clif Kids bar or something equivalent), I now buy the pre-bagged 100 calorie packs for chips in their lunches, etc.  I don't want to make her self-conscious about it or for her to have food issues so I do the same for Grace.  And really, the changes have been better for them nutririously overall.  But anyway, the clothes thing for sizes gets me too!


----------



## vargas17

abc123mom said:


> Everything looks great!  Where did you get your son's two-colored tees?  They look so great with the appliques on them.  Nice Job!



I got them at Old Navy.  They work great and it was easy to find the colors I wanted.  My Old Navy didn't have all of the colors so check on line too.


----------



## karebear1

jessica52877 said:


> I usually put a lego in Dallas' basket now. When he was younger I always did summer things. Chalk, bubbles, baseball bat, roller skates and the like. Swim stuff. His birthday is 2 days after christmas so this was the perfect opportunity to give him everything he would need for summer.



My youngest daughter's b-day is 2 days after Christmas too!!  She's a really great kid.... must be somehting about that day!


----------



## eeyore3847

hello Everyone... Ithas been at least a week since I was on here.... I was so busy etc from sewing and life... But I am going on a quick vacation for spring break to exciting Tucson AZ. But it is sun and lots of pool time...
here is what I was working on!

























Lori


----------



## tinashaver

Tinka_Belle said:


> Happy Birthday Morgan!!!
> 
> It looks like Morgan had a great time. She is so pretty when she smiles.


I second this


MouseTriper said:


> I want it all - oh why can't I be rich?


I second third and fourth this


----------



## mickimousemama

MouseTriper said:


> Just curious....for those of you who put together Easter baskets what kind of things do you like to put in them besides the obvious chocolate?  Any favorite stores or websites you shop from???  I am tired of the same old kind of stuff. Haha


I try to do things OTHER than candy in the kids baskets, they always get a new tooth brush, last year they each got a new webkinz, one year I put MR Potato head with a bunch of accessories hidden in eggs for easter egg hunt. Another year I gave them books, well a wagon filled with books, This year I am thinking of doing a book club/membership where they will get a book each month, or a magazine, so it goes all year not just that day. I'm not sure tho.  I usually put little things in it too, from $ store or Targets $ spot, hair/dress up stuff for my DD and cars/dragons/legos for my boys.



eyor44 said:


> Now I don't mean to get the Walmart thing rolling again, but I have a question about those that have gotten rid of their fabric departments. Does anyone remember if the sewing machines were clearanced also? I have seriously been thinking of a new machine as mine is 25 years old and very basic.



My walmart has their fabric down to 50% right now, no sale on machines tho, they just got a new stock in last week there were NONE left now there is a pretty big stash of them on the shelves so I'm not sure, I want them to clearnace them so I can buy a serger


----------



## tinashaver

eeyore3847 said:


> hello Everyone... Ithas been at least a week since I was on here.... I was so busy etc from sewing and life... But I am going on a quick vacation for spring break to exciting Tucson AZ. But it is sun and lots of pool time...
> here is what I was working on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


super cute stuff!


----------



## mickimousemama

eeyore3847 said:


> hello Everyone... Ithas been at least a week since I was on here.... I was so busy etc from sewing and life... But I am going on a quick vacation for spring break to exciting Tucson AZ. But it is sun and lots of pool time...
> here is what I was working on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Those all turned out so cute, I love how your little girl poses herself for pictures, so sweet how they just decide how they will look best


----------



## PrincessKell

MouseTriper said:


> Just curious....for those of you who put together Easter baskets what kind of things do you like to put in them besides the obvious chocolate?  Any favorite stores or websites you shop from???  I am tired of the same old kind of stuff. Haha



I never have put candy in Georgia's basket. She doesn't do well with sugar (or candy) so I just don't do it. She gets lots of little dollar tree things. She always gets a Stuff bunny with the year on its foot. socks, tooth brush, hair stuff, a barbie (if its on sale) fun little Easter type notebooks and crayons or pens, Sometimes I will fill plastic eggs with jewelry or sugar free fruit snacks. bubbles, jump ropes, playing cards,  Little things that are not costly so in a few weeks when all is forgotten about it can get tossed. hahaha 

This year she might get a DS game and a few little Dollar tree things and her bunny. 




eeyore3847 said:


> hello Everyone... Ithas been at least a week since I was on here.... I was so busy etc from sewing and life... But I am going on a quick vacation for spring break to exciting Tucson AZ. But it is sun and lots of pool time...
> here is what I was working on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Oh how I miss AZ!  Those outfits are great!  So spring and summery.


----------



## PrincessKell

Peach's tooth came out last night in her sleep.... She woke me up this morning before the alarm went off. Started off like this...

Peach: Mom..Mom.. hey mommy
ME: Yes pumpkin butt
Peach: I had a really strange dream last night
ME: you did? what was it about
Peach: Well....I was playing with my tooth, and I was watching Space Buddies, Isn't it funny that I was watching in my dream but never seen it in real life, mom, isn't that funny
ME: Yes silly girl, thats funny
Peach: MOM! don't call me that
ME: ok.. 
Peach: so in my dream I was watching the movie and I fell asleep with my pillows like this (like a chair) and I was sucking my thumb and THEN all of the sudden MY TOOTH CAME OUT!!! I woke up and I was lookin for it, and couldn't find it. Oh dear, Mom you know what happen in my dream??
ME: what happen?
Peach: I SWALLOWED IT! 
ME: No... really, how funny.
Peach: MOM... LOOK LOOK! My tooth is GONE. Its totally GONE mom! and guess what?
ME: what Peachykins
Peach: I really did SWALLOW my tooth! 

Isn't that just the cutest!? Then we had to have the discussion on where the tooth goes... try having that convo to a kid who didn't get we just can't um clean it up when we find it! hahaha    

She told my cousin that the tooth fairy was trying to pull it out probably and dropped it down her throat! hahaha oh man too cute. So here are the pictures 





Her trying to eat breakfast




Here is the note she left for the Tooth fairy explaining about her tooth. Soo cute. I love it. Look at the "O" in her name at the bottom.. hehe













and of course the tooth fairy gift and note card. She leaves notes with money. ANd this time a little carebear because she felt bad about "dropping the tooth"


----------



## mickimousemama

PrincessKell said:


> Peach's tooth came out last night in her sleep.... She woke me up this morning before the alarm went off. Started off like this...
> 
> Peach: Mom..Mom.. hey mommy
> ME: Yes pumpkin butt
> Peach: I had a really strange dream last night
> ME: you did? what was it about
> Peach: Well....I was playing with my tooth, and I was watching Space Buddies, Isn't it funny that I was watching in my dream but never seen it in real life, mom, isn't that funny
> ME: Yes silly girl, thats funny
> Peach: MOM! don't call me that
> ME: ok..
> Peach: so in my dream I was watching the movie and I fell asleep with my pillows like this (like a chair) and I was sucking my thumb and THEN all of the sudden MY TOOTH CAME OUT!!! I woke up and I was lookin for it, and couldn't find it. Oh dear, Mom you know what happen in my dream??
> ME: what happen?
> Peach: I SWALLOWED IT!
> ME: No... really, how funny.
> Peach: MOM... LOOK LOOK! My tooth is GONE. Its totally GONE mom! and guess what?
> ME: what Peachykins
> Peach: I really did SWALLOW my tooth!
> 
> Isn't that just the cutest!? Then we had to have the discussion on where the tooth goes... try having that convo to a kid who didn't get we just can't um clean it up when we find it! hahaha
> 
> She told my cousin that the tooth fairy was trying to pull it out probably and dropped it down her throat! hahaha oh man too cute. So here are the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her trying to eat breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the note she left for the Tooth fairy explaining about her tooth. Soo cute. I love it. Look at the "O" in her name at the bottom.. hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course the tooth fairy gift and note card. She leaves notes with money. ANd this time a little carebear because she felt bad about "dropping the tooth"




How sweet, you have the BEST tooth fairy ever I think?  LOVE it!


----------



## PrincessKell

mickimousemama said:


> How sweet, you have the BEST tooth fairy ever I think?  LOVE it!



hahaha yeah... I am pretty sure Georgia will think so too.  Normally our tooth fairy also leaves a tooth brush, but she JUST got one like a week ago because my roomie's dd used Georgia's. Ugh... she fully knew it was Peach's brush that was unopened from Santa. anyway that is another post another vent. HA!  So I ooh I mean *tooth fairy* did the care bear instead. haha


----------



## Haganfam5

jessica52877 said:


> I usually put a lego in Dallas' basket now. When he was younger I always did summer things. Chalk, bubbles, baseball bat, roller skates and the like. Swim stuff. His birthday is 2 days after christmas so this was the perfect opportunity to give him everything he would need for summer.



Wow! My son's birthday is also 2 days after Christmas and that's exactly what he is getting this year in his basket! He loves lego Star Wars actually, everything Lego!


----------



## roscoepc1

MouseTriper said:


> Just curious....for those of you who put together Easter baskets what kind of things do you like to put in them besides the obvious chocolate?  Any favorite stores or websites you shop from???  I am tired of the same old kind of stuff. Haha




Usually a DVD, a Webkinz.....stuff ike that. And they don't get chocolate. My son couldn't have it, and one of my dds doesn't like it. I usually get them a Wonka Scrambled egg instead. It's filled with nerds, runts, Laffy Taffy etc....

If I'm feeling particularly ambitious, I'll sew the girls a dress or something too....

Ths year, they'll get some Disney Dollars...


----------



## minnie2

vargas17 said:


> I have just finished a few more things.  I have been pretty busy lately.  I just started working at Gymboree again    All of my ds's shirts were easier than I thought they would be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD's ariel was from a pillowcase. This was pretty hard for me.  It took a lot longer but I am happy with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if pic sizes are off.  I can't get phobucket to cooperate with me.


So cute!  -I may have to Make that LE outfit for my nephew!  



Stephres said:


> I have been swamped at school this week (state wide testing) but I had to jump on when I saw the posts with long-torso girls! That is so funny! We should make a club with our long-waisted girls!


I was just thinking about you wondering where you where.  When I posted about Nikki being tiny but long torso I thought of Megan.  Seems like they are built so similarly.  Nikki had her slenderized tests last week.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Isn't it weird that so many of us have long bodied girls?  I have a long torso and it took me until last year to figure out that Lands End sells long torso bathing suits
> 
> Adding to the MIL conversation...Aisling's dance teacher must be related to my MIL too!  They measure the kids in the fall for costumes for the spring recital.  Last year a bunch of the kids- including Aisling- had WAYYYY too small costumes because they had growth spurts.  This year she decided to add two inches to all Aisling's measurements "just in case"...and what size does the costume company send???  A 12-14    I can't do anything about it being so baggy but I have to figure out how to take up the sequined straps to make it a little more "modest" or we are going to have a major wardrobe malfunction.  Luckily it has a tutu so you can't see how baggy it is around her little rear nd


I didn't realize Land End had those!  Right now I push Nik into a 2 piece since she is so tiny I figured do it now in case you can't later!  
 Same thing happened with the cheer uniforms.  




livndisney said:


>


HAPPY BIRTHDAY Morgan!  Look how pretty she is!



MouseTriper said:


> Just curious....for those of you who put together Easter baskets what kind of things do you like to put in them besides the obvious chocolate?  Any favorite stores or websites you shop from???  I am tired of the same old kind of stuff. Haha


I usually do some books and maybe a movie or a video game  or even a toy they really want.  My mom usually gets them Bunny Big Ears because it is a joke with her and I .  When I was little I always got him because my mom ALWAYS eat the ears off my bunnies!  She usually gets them either a toy  but this yr Nik is so into clothes my guess is she will get her an outfit either from the Disney Store or Justice.  George's family usually only does toys.  Yeah I know sounds like Christmas on Easter.  It kind of is.  Though this yrs Easter is going to pale in comparison to last yr.  Because my kids where in WDW with their Aunties being spoiled rotten!  
 I think I go a bit over board with Easter because it was the last holiday I had with my daddy ad this yr Easter falls on the anniversary of his passing.



sheridee32 said:


> tell her don't worry they tease the tall girls too, my dgd is about to be 13 in May and she is already 5foot 9 inches she wears a size 12 shoe try to find something cute is hard and its hard to sew for her because she is all legs


WOW that little girl is going to be a supermodel!  
When I was a kid I was always the GIANT!  I was fully developed in 6th grade!  You would have thought I would be 6 ft now by how big I was.  So much so when some old elementary school friends just found me on facebook every one asked if I was very tall.  Nope I am a shrimp of 5'4"  they where all shocked!  LOL



livndisney said:


> OOOH Jessica...............
> 
> Guess what they have at WDW now................
> 
> "Lego" Castle, Splash Mountain, Space Mountain, The Pooh Ride and I think another one


OMG!!!!!!  How expensive where they?  Kyle would loose his little mid for those!  Especially space mountain!



eeyore3847 said:


> hello Everyone... Ithas been at least a week since I was on here.... I was so busy etc from sewing and life... But I am going on a quick vacation for spring break to exciting Tucson AZ. But it is sun and lots of pool time...
> here is what I was working on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


gorgeous


PrincessKell- YAY for Georgia's 1st tooth!  


* PATTERN QUESTION RUFFLED UP DRESS*I am making this for my girlfriend soon to e 3 yr old's bday.  I am having a hard time picking the size since it doesn't say  what child measurement = which size pattern to use.  It just says x size cut this.  Her chest is a 23 but she is chubby and wears a size 5 in a lot of things.  So do I make a 5 width but a size 3 for length because she is the height of a normal 3 yr old.  I am just not sure!!!!!!!  HELP!!!!!


----------



## eyor44

jessica52877 said:


> Yes, they clearanced them out. I think some on here got some deals too! The ones I have seen close up shop didn't clearance everything at one time. It was a little here and there. I have never caught the fabric before there was only 4 bolts left and it was UGLY!


thanks, all the associate would say is "right now only material is on clearance". I'll keep watch.



mickimousemama said:


> My walmart has their fabric down to 50% right now, no sale on machines tho, they just got a new stock in last week there were NONE left now there is a pretty big stash of them on the shelves so I'm not sure, I want them to clearnace them so I can buy a serger



You are losing your's also. Isn't it sad?


----------



## mickimousemama

eyor44 said:


> thanks, all the associate would say is "right now only material is on clearance". I'll keep watch.
> 
> 
> 
> You are losing your's also. Isn't it sad?


It IS soooo sad... although I did get some pretty good sales the other day about 35 yards of fabric, and 12 yards of trim for around $70





That Christmas/snowman was already marked down to .75 and THEN 50% off of that price, I bought 5 yards just because of the price LOL.  I really had no "Need" for any of it but I bought it anyways just because I know it won't last long.  I plan on going down again tonight and seeing what they have left still.


----------



## eeyore3847

tinashaver said:


> super cute stuff!



Thank you!



mickimousemama said:


> Those all turned out so cute, I love how your little girl poses herself for pictures, so sweet how they just decide how they will look best


I know she is a poser I tell ya !



PrincessKell said:


> Oh how I miss AZ!  Those outfits are great!  So spring and summery.



It is already warm here I love it!



minnie2 said:


> gorgeous



Thank you!


----------



## Twins+2more

Love the tooth fairy note...very cute


----------



## livndisney

minnie2 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY Morgan!  Look how pretty she is!
> 
> 
> OMG!!!!!!  How expensive where they?  Kyle would loose his little mid for those!  Especially space mountain!



Thank you- she had a really great day-

The sets I saw were about 25.00. The Castle one was REALLLY cute!!!!


----------



## bear_mom

The last of my customs for our upcoming trip: 

Dd#2's Minnie: 






Dd #2's Tink:






Dd #1's Ariel (no, I did not make the Ariel)






Something quick I whipped up using the pre-shirred fabric from JoAnns:






Lastly, our countdown calendar  . I wanted to redo it because the Micky heads aren't straight, but dh said it was fine and to leave it.






Thanks for looking,
Emily


----------



## Tinka_Belle

PrincessKell said:


> I never have put candy in Georgia's basket. She doesn't do well with sugar (or candy) so I just don't do it. She gets lots of little dollar tree things. She always gets a Stuff bunny with the year on its foot. socks, tooth brush, hair stuff, a barbie (if its on sale) fun little Easter type notebooks and crayons or pens, Sometimes I will fill plastic eggs with jewelry or sugar free fruit snacks. bubbles, jump ropes, playing cards,  Little things that are not costly so in a few weeks when all is forgotten about it can get tossed. hahaha
> 
> This year she might get a DS game and a few little Dollar tree things and her bunny.


I buy a lot of Dollar toys also. Jenna doesn't play with those things for very long and then I don't mind when they get broken. This year Wal-Mart has a good selection of $1 toys and things. I do get Jenna a couple of candy things, but not too much, because she really isn't a candy person. I still have a pumpkin full of Halloween candy that needs to be thrown away. She gets a new basket every year too and usually a little stuffed animal or a little doll. She loves little dolls.



PrincessKell said:


> Peach's tooth came out last night in her sleep.... She woke me up this morning before the alarm went off. Started off like this...
> 
> Peach: Mom..Mom.. hey mommy
> ME: Yes pumpkin butt
> Peach: I had a really strange dream last night
> ME: you did? what was it about
> Peach: Well....I was playing with my tooth, and I was watching Space Buddies, Isn't it funny that I was watching in my dream but never seen it in real life, mom, isn't that funny
> ME: Yes silly girl, thats funny
> Peach: MOM! don't call me that
> ME: ok..
> Peach: so in my dream I was watching the movie and I fell asleep with my pillows like this (like a chair) and I was sucking my thumb and THEN all of the sudden MY TOOTH CAME OUT!!! I woke up and I was lookin for it, and couldn't find it. Oh dear, Mom you know what happen in my dream??
> ME: what happen?
> Peach: I SWALLOWED IT!
> ME: No... really, how funny.
> Peach: MOM... LOOK LOOK! My tooth is GONE. Its totally GONE mom! and guess what?
> ME: what Peachykins
> Peach: I really did SWALLOW my tooth!
> 
> Isn't that just the cutest!? Then we had to have the discussion on where the tooth goes... try having that convo to a kid who didn't get we just can't um clean it up when we find it! hahaha
> 
> She told my cousin that the tooth fairy was trying to pull it out probably and dropped it down her throat! hahaha oh man too cute. So here are the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her trying to eat breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the note she left for the Tooth fairy explaining about her tooth. Soo cute. I love it. Look at the "O" in her name at the bottom.. hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course the tooth fairy gift and note card. She leaves notes with money. ANd this time a little carebear because she felt bad about "dropping the tooth"


That angel of yours is too cute. She is so smart and has a great imagination. Her and Jenna would be a force to be reckoned with if they ever got together.



bear_mom said:


> The last of my customs for our upcoming trip:
> 
> Dd#2's Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dd #2's Tink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dd #1's Ariel (no, I did not make the Ariel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something quick I whipped up using the pre-shirred fabric from JoAnns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, our countdown calendar  . I wanted to redo it because the Micky heads aren't straight, but dh said it was fine and to leave it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking,
> Emily


Very pretty. I love the A-Line's with the skirts. They look so nice.


----------



## eeyore3847

bear_mom said:


> Dd #1's Ariel (no, I did not make the Ariel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking,
> Emily




Love the ariel... it is super cute!


----------



## jeniamt

asktriplets said:


> hey all.
> 
> i've been lurking for ages and love everything i see!  you all have inspired me to get back to sewing (not that i did much before, though!)...i only wish i had started sewing again when my kids were a bit younger!
> 
> i should share that while i love you all for inspiring me, my DH does NOT appreciate you...because of this thread and all of your cute designs, i have started daydreaming--just a little bit!--about 1 more baby girl, just sew i can sew those itty bitty dresses!!!!!!!!
> 
> i'll post pictures once i download them, but for st. patrick's day i made my 2 girls the pillowcase style tops with the sparkly shamrock fabric from joann's that i've seen a few times on this thread.  interestingly, my one DD did not want to wear it for a top, so she is wearing it for a skirt!
> 
> here is my question:  does anyone have an easy online tutorial for a little boy's tie (not a bow tie)? my DS has said he wanted a tie from the shamrock fabric! for the record, i'm pretty sure that i have looked at every last link on the first page (i promise ), and i didn't see anything....
> 
> it seems pretty easy (i've actually already traced DH's tie onto the fabric, and my thought was to cut the shamrock fabric and another plain black piece and them sew them right sides together and them turn them inside out and iron....but i'm thinking there may be more to it that will make it look better.
> 
> anyone have suggestions?
> 
> thanks!



Not sure if anyone has already replied, I'm at least 15 pages behind.  Anyway, here is a great pattern:

http://www.purlbee.com/little-boys-tie/

Good luck and welcome.  Be sure to post your creations!


----------



## jessica52877

karebear1 said:


> My youngest daughter's b-day is 2 days after Christmas too!!  She's a really great kid.... must be somehting about that day!





Haganfam5 said:


> Wow! My son's birthday is also 2 days after Christmas and that's exactly what he is getting this year in his basket! He loves lego Star Wars actually, everything Lego!



Must be a good day to be born then!  



eyor44 said:


> thanks, all the associate would say is "right now only material is on clearance". I'll keep watch.
> 
> You are losing your's also. Isn't it sad?



They do keep a few still on the shelves just down the "sewing" aisle now. If you can even call it a sewing aisle.



bear_mom said:


> The last of my customs for our upcoming trip:
> 
> Dd#2's Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking,
> Emily



I really love everything you made! I love this style skirt!

Vargas! I missed yours post to quote it the other day but I just LOVE all the outfits! I love the 2 colored shirts too. It makes everything pop! We have a few too many in this house already!


----------



## 2manyprincesses

Wow!  You all have been busy!

I love,love, love all the Ariel stuff that's been posted lately.  That sweet little girl with the costume on is so cute!  Something about a little kid in a bright red wig brings a chuckle, you know!  I also loves the pillowcase applique and a line Ariel posted recently.

I never thought about long waistedness before.  Is that even a word? 

But anyway, I can safely say I DO NOT have that problem!    But, my DNiece passes her swimsuits to my girls and the straps are always all stretched out so we usually don't end up using them.  Major wardrobe malfunction!  I'll suggest to her to check out the long torsoed ones!   There I go making up my own words again!  (No, I'm not a good Scrabble player.)

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## t-beri

vargas17 said:


> I have just finished a few more things.  I have been pretty busy lately.  I just started working at Gymboree again    All of my ds's shirts were easier than I thought they would be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD's ariel was from a pillowcase. This was pretty hard for me.  It took a lot longer but I am happy with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if pic sizes are off.  I can't get phobucket to cooperate with me.



Those are all adorable!!  Great job!!


jham said:


> That is so not fair!  Maybe I should edit my siggy to say "if I had an ebay ID it would be bugsnbees, but I don't.  I only have an etsy ID"



   Jeanne, you cracky me up!   Of course, I think you should do it.



Ashlotte said:


> Hello everyone!  I have been lurking on here for a few months.  I just got my first sewing machine for Christmas and have so far made a pillowcase, a pair of pirate pants, and two sundresses.  I love looking at the pictures of what everyone has created.  You are all SO TALENTED!!    I noticed a lot of really cute appliques and was wondering if anyone had a link to how to do them.  Are they hard?   I bought several pairs of jeans and t-shirts for my dd for $3 each and I would love to come up with some awesome appliques to give them life.   Thanks in advance!



YUP Heather Sue's tutorial is the bestes applique tutorial ever, you should check it out. and take your time and practice on shirts you don't like first, don't ask how I know


----------



## t-beri

oh and...
HAPPY BIRTHDAY MORGAN!!!       

Cindee, your little girl is growing up.  Do you think Jord is being replaced?

Neither of my kids were ever attached to a blankie or lovey of anykind and it always kind of made me sad. But Lily made a bunny (she named her Ella.  Well she wanted Cinderell but Dadda told her that Cinderella's real name is Ella)at build a bear last weekend and they have been inseparable.   embarrassingly I think I've been fostering it a little.  You know, "where's Ella"  "are you bringing Ella?"  etc..  I clearly have issues. 

...t.


----------



## Jennia

eeyore3847 said:


> hello Everyone... Ithas been at least a week since I was on here.... I was so busy etc from sewing and life... But I am going on a quick vacation for spring break to exciting Tucson AZ. But it is sun and lots of pool time...
> here is what I was working on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Very cute, I especially like that last one. 



PrincessKell said:


> Peach's tooth came out last night in her sleep.... She woke me up this morning before the alarm went off. Started off like this...
> 
> Peach: Mom..Mom.. hey mommy
> ME: Yes pumpkin butt
> Peach: I had a really strange dream last night
> ME: you did? what was it about
> Peach: Well....I was playing with my tooth, and I was watching Space Buddies, Isn't it funny that I was watching in my dream but never seen it in real life, mom, isn't that funny
> ME: Yes silly girl, thats funny
> Peach: MOM! don't call me that
> ME: ok..
> Peach: so in my dream I was watching the movie and I fell asleep with my pillows like this (like a chair) and I was sucking my thumb and THEN all of the sudden MY TOOTH CAME OUT!!! I woke up and I was lookin for it, and couldn't find it. Oh dear, Mom you know what happen in my dream??
> ME: what happen?
> Peach: I SWALLOWED IT!
> ME: No... really, how funny.
> Peach: MOM... LOOK LOOK! My tooth is GONE. Its totally GONE mom! and guess what?
> ME: what Peachykins
> Peach: I really did SWALLOW my tooth!
> 
> Isn't that just the cutest!? Then we had to have the discussion on where the tooth goes... try having that convo to a kid who didn't get we just can't um clean it up when we find it! hahaha
> 
> She told my cousin that the tooth fairy was trying to pull it out probably and dropped it down her throat! hahaha oh man too cute. So here are the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her trying to eat breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the note she left for the Tooth fairy explaining about her tooth. Soo cute. I love it. Look at the "O" in her name at the bottom.. hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course the tooth fairy gift and note card. She leaves notes with money. ANd this time a little carebear because she felt bad about "dropping the tooth"




What a fantastic story, LOVE the card she got from the Tooth Fairy! My tooth fairy was never even close to being that ambitious. 



bear_mom said:


> The last of my customs for our upcoming trip:
> 
> Dd#2's Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dd #2's Tink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dd #1's Ariel (no, I did not make the Ariel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something quick I whipped up using the pre-shirred fabric from JoAnns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, our countdown calendar  . I wanted to redo it because the Micky heads aren't straight, but dh said it was fine and to leave it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking,
> Emily




Nice job, I like how you wrote out Tink's name. 

Easter Baskets: 

Last year we bought dd some of the linking rings and put into her basket, as well as a board book, toddler spoons (was just learning how to feed herself), and a bunny from Hallmark that says My First Easter on its shirt. This year she's getting three stuffed bunnies (the same except for color), a Snow White Barbie (I take the shoes, etc off before she plays with them-this child already has a huge love for Barbie dolls-runs for them when we go down toy aisles for buying birthday gifts, etc) and we'll probably put Bolt into her basket, as well. Candy wise, she's getting a sleeve of Peeps and that will be it.


----------



## DisneyMom5

bear_mom said:


> The last of my customs for our upcoming trip:
> 
> Dd #2's Tink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking,
> Emily



I just love how the wings make the K!  Very clever!

Still mulling what I might do for my girls.  My dd15 says "Don't do it Mom.  You'll start something but won't finish it!"  Sigh.  My reputation procedes me.


----------



## ncmomof2

eeyore3847 said:


> Lori



I love it all but especially the crab and anchor!  Amazing job as always.


----------



## Ashlotte

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Heather did a great tutorial...there is a link on page 1 under the bookmarks



Thank you!


----------



## Jajone

Tberi
Glad to see you posting again. I don't post a lot, but lurk daily and try to keep up with sewing. I absolutely fell in love with your idea for Little's AK outfit you made even before you made it. DD9 and I are doing a mother/daughter trip this coming August and I wanted to CASE this outfit for her. I asked on the boards, but you never responded, so I hope it's ok with you. If not, let me know and I won't post it. BTW it's definitely not to sell!


----------



## froggy33

livndisney said:


>



She is just too cute!  And I am so jealous of the beautiful birthday at Disney!!  If it makes you feel any better she doesn't look too old there at Disney with her beautiful dolls!!  Love the customs too!


----------



## roscoepc1

I was reading the thread last night, and my 6 yr old walked by just as I was looking at the appliqued Ariel (pillowcase one)...

She said "OOooooo, Mommy! I *LOVE* that! Can you buy it for me???"

 

I just got the stuff today to make a Tink costume/dress for Melissa's (dd age 6) best friend's b-day party. She's one of those kids who already has every toy known to man....but she* is *Tink obsessed, and I can sew! A perfect combo! Especially since I already had the pattern!

I'm going to make it so it's wearable as an everyday dress too, not just a costume...which means I'll have to Frankenpattern it a bit...my fave! 

Oh! And while I was at the store-who-must-not-be-named this morning, I got a "grab bag" of appliques for $7.97. It had about 30+ appliques in it, and 6 are nice (but small) Disney ones! Tigger, Snow White, a Princess title one, Aurora, and two I forget....lol. It was well worth the money, so you may wantto grab one if your local store has them too...they were hanging on the rack below the other appliques. They all looked like they had close to the same content though.  Lots of beautiful butterfly ones, flowers, tractor, fire truck and hydrant...etc


----------



## Dannielle_1

Long time lurker here.  I love what everyone creates and this thread is what inspires me to do whatever little sewing I do do. 

Anyway, I'm in the middle of making a notebook computer case and am working on my first applique (Thank you HeatherSue for the great tutorial).  I'm currently debating about what color to stitch around the white.  From reading through here and the tutorial, I know typically its suggested to use the same color thread.  But, I was wondering what you all thought of using brown for an accent to tie into the background fabric.  I've attached a couple pics with a tiny sample of the brown I did on scrap fabric.  Just really wanted opinions of the experts out there!!!  Thanks for any input you might have.






and a closer look:


----------



## bear_mom

Tinka_Belle said:


> Very pretty. I love the A-Line's with the skirts. They look so nice.



Thanks, I like the look also.



eeyore3847 said:


> Love the ariel... it is super cute!



Thanks!



jessica52877 said:


> I really love everything you made! I love this style skirt!



I do too, especially since the last one only took me about 3 hours from start to finish, with the shorts underneath.



Jennia said:


> Nice job, I like how you wrote out Tink's name.





DisneyMom5 said:


> I just love how the wings make the K!  Very clever!



I CASED the K off someone. I'm not sure who, I never could figure it out. I hope they don't mind.  

Guess what came in the mail today: 





to match the green/purple TINK outfit. Aren't they perfect????

Emily


----------



## roscoepc1

Dannielle_1 said:


> Long time lurker here.  I love what everyone creates and this thread is what inspires me to do whatever little sewing I do do.
> 
> Anyway, I'm in the middle of making a notebook computer case and am working on my first applique (Thank you HeatherSue for the great tutorial).  I'm currently debating about what color to stitch around the white.  From reading through here and the tutorial, I know typically its suggested to use the same color thread.  But, I was wondering what you all thought of using brown for an accent to tie into the background fabric.  I've attached a couple pics with a tiny sample of the brown I did on scrap fabric.  Just really wanted opinions of the experts out there!!!  Thanks for any input you might have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a closer look:




Personally? I'd use the pink thread....I wouldn't use the brown, only b/c every error will be glaring at you.


----------



## t-beri

Jajone said:


> Tberi
> Glad to see you posting again. I don't post a lot, but lurk daily and try to keep up with sewing. I absolutely fell in love with your idea for Little's AK outfit you made even before you made it. DD9 and I are doing a mother/daughter trip this coming August and I wanted to CASE this outfit for her. I asked on the boards, but you never responded, so I hope it's ok with you. If not, let me know and I won't post it. BTW it's definitely not to sell!



It is SO okay to case me!!!  It's so rare that I have such a clever idea. I think of all of her customs it got the most attention.  We were in the very front at the parade and EVERYONE pointed it out.  Even Minnie Mouse.  Her Toy Story dress go almost as much attention.  And the day she wore her Friends around the world outfit, noone mentioned it at all.  But every woman who stood behind us commented on her hair!   I mean, the hair was cute but COME ON!  Noone got the Epcot / flags correlation???  LOL.  Please make her a Minnie safari outfit w/ my blessing and have a wonderful time on your trip!!!



Dannielle_1 said:


> Long time lurker here.  I love what everyone creates and this thread is what inspires me to do whatever little sewing I do do.
> 
> Anyway, I'm in the middle of making a notebook computer case and am working on my first applique (Thank you HeatherSue for the great tutorial).  I'm currently debating about what color to stitch around the white.  From reading through here and the tutorial, I know typically its suggested to use the same color thread.  But, I was wondering what you all thought of using brown for an accent to tie into the background fabric.  I've attached a couple pics with a tiny sample of the brown I did on scrap fabric.  Just really wanted opinions of the experts out there!!!  Thanks for any input you might have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a closer look:


Your first applique looks wonderful!!!  Mostly those of us chickens  who use the same color just want to hide any imperfections we may have made.  I think it looks very nice when there is a stitch in a contrast color.  Clearly you felt confident enough to try it out so I say go ahead, finish it up in brown. You are doing a great job!


----------



## jham

Dannielle_1 said:


> Long time lurker here.  I love what everyone creates and this thread is what inspires me to do whatever little sewing I do do.
> 
> Anyway, I'm in the middle of making a notebook computer case and am working on my first applique (Thank you HeatherSue for the great tutorial).  I'm currently debating about what color to stitch around the white.  From reading through here and the tutorial, I know typically its suggested to use the same color thread.  But, I was wondering what you all thought of using brown for an accent to tie into the background fabric.  I've attached a couple pics with a tiny sample of the brown I did on scrap fabric.  Just really wanted opinions of the experts out there!!!  Thanks for any input you might have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a closer look:



I think the brown looks cute but the white will show through a bit.  If you want to use the brown, I would go around everything twice, then the white won't show through as much.


----------



## Jajone

bear_mom said:


> Guess what came in the mail today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to match the green/purple TINK outfit. Aren't they perfect????
> 
> Emily


Those would match my DD outfit perfectly too! Where did you find them? Do they come in regular girls sizes or just toddler?

Thanks Tifani! I'm charging camera batteries now to take a few pics of them.


----------



## Jajone

I made this criss cross top for DD, but want to make some matching shorts. I'm not sure what colors to use for the shorts so they don't look like jammies. She is going to be almost 10. I have lots of the blue sparkly fabric and dreen dots, only enough of the Tink fabric for 1 shorts leg and very very little of the other dotted fabric. I'd like to make cuffed easy fits shorts, but open to other suggestions.
http://
	

I also have a tink applique. I'm now thinking blue sparkly material, green dot cuffs and the tink applique on the bottom of one leg? What do you guys think?


----------



## snubie

I know that there are some of us here trying to do more "green" or natural things in our homes.  I found a great place to buy laundry detergent.  crunchyclean.com
My laundry smells so yummy today.


----------



## ibesue

jham said:


> I think the brown looks cute but the white will show through a bit.  If you want to use the brown, I would go around everything twice, then the white won't show through as much.



Or use brown in your bobbin, then it won't show up at all.  I am really bad at trying to go over the same lines!

Everyone is so chatty!  I have to stop going away every week!  I can't seem to keep caught up!

So prayers for all who are sick, hugs for those who need it.  Many thanks to Lisa for the tute on how to do patchwork easy.  I spent the last week making rows and rows of sqaures to do a patchwork skirt.  Yeah, I now think I don't like any of the fabrics!  When I make the matching set for the baby, it will be make with strips and then cut into squares!

The Dr. Suess top was so cute, it really looked like something bought in a boutique!  There were so many really impressive sets!  Oh, and Lori, they are cute as usual!  You are so talented!

The tooth fairy story is so funny!  Last week, we noticed that something looked funny with Miss Kadie's front teeth.  Yup, they are a tinsy bit loose!  She is growing up so fast!!

Oh, Tberi???  Can you do a tute with making the clothe diapers????  Pretty please???  My youngest DGD is clothe diapered and her mom wants me to make some more diapers for her.  It just looks scary!!


----------



## princessmom29

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Isn't it weird that so many of us have long bodied girls?  I have a long torso and it took me until last year to figure out that Lands End sells long torso bathing suits
> 
> Adding to the MIL conversation...Aisling's dance teacher must be related to my MIL too!  They measure the kids in the fall for costumes for the spring recital.  Last year a bunch of the kids- including Aisling- had WAYYYY too small costumes because they had growth spurts.  This year she decided to add two inches to all Aisling's measurements "just in case"...and what size does the costume company send???  A 12-14    I can't do anything about it being so baggy but I have to figure out how to take up the sequined straps to make it a little more "modest" or we are going to have a major wardrobe malfunction.  Luckily it has a tutu so you can't see how baggy it is around her little rear nd


We started getting costumes yesterday. I have a very petite 5 year old who also has a case of the saggy baggies in her tap costume. It is a small child and is still big on her. The top is ok, but the bottom is huge in the seat. Ours has fringe hanging over it so it is not too noticable, but I am considering taking up the crotch just a little. I am just scared if I do too much the leg holes will look funny.


----------



## eeyore3847

Jennia said:


> Very cute, I especially like that last one.



Thank you... I love the crazy kitties



ncmomof2 said:


> I love it all but especially the crab and anchor!  Amazing job as always.




Thank you... I had to complete a ton of stuff for a fabulous new group that is starting monday... I was sewing like crazy!
Lori


----------



## Jajone

Here's DD9 AK outfit. The fabric I used for the appliques matches a shirt I already have that I made to wear last trip. This is a mother/daughter trip only and she is ok with being all matchy.



http://
	


They are not quite capri length, more board shorts length. I'm a little concerned about it being too hot for August, but will bring along last years custom in case. This was too cute of an idea to pass up.

She requested a "Golden princess" dress since this trip is in celebration of her golden birthday. Here's what I've been working on. It still needs straps of some sort and gold rick rack by the ruffle of the top. Thanks to all who gave me advice for making the top. I decided to go without a pattern and am pretty proud of how it turned out.   The back is all shirred.
http://
	

How do you keep the rope from unravelling at the ends? Here's a close up of the iron on applique she picked out for $1 You can see the sparkle in the gold fabric better in this picture.
http://


----------



## PrincessKell

eeyore3847 said:


> It is already warm here I love it!



We have been very crisp and cold here but warming up in the afternoon to about 60.  I have been debating to move back to AZ, to Mesa or Gilbert areas. 



Tinka_Belle said:


> I buy a lot of Dollar toys also. Jenna doesn't play with those things for very long and then I don't mind when they get broken. This year Wal-Mart has a good selection of $1 toys and things. I do get Jenna a couple of candy things, but not too much, because she really isn't a candy person. I still have a pumpkin full of Halloween candy that needs to be thrown away. She gets a new basket every year too and usually a little stuffed animal or a little doll. She loves little dolls.
> 
> That angel of yours is too cute. She is so smart and has a great imagination. Her and Jenna would be a force to be reckoned with if they ever got together.



Oh my word... We have the Halloween bag that needs to be tossed too its on top of the fridge. I think that is something I Might do this weekend. haha Toss old candy.  I think there might be Easter candy from last year she got at my brother's house. 

hahaha Crystal I think you are right on that one. They would have a blast. 



Jajone said:


> I made this criss cross top for DD, but want to make some matching shorts. I'm not sure what colors to use for the shorts so they don't look like jammies. She is going to be almost 10. I have lots of the blue sparkly fabric and dreen dots, only enough of the Tink fabric for 1 shorts leg and very very little of the other dotted fabric. I'd like to make cuffed easy fits shorts, but open to other suggestions.
> http://
> 
> 
> I also have a tink applique. I'm now thinking blue sparkly material, green dot cuffs and the tink applique on the bottom of one leg? What do you guys think?



What about doing some capri pants in the blue with Tink cuffs on the ends.


----------



## PrincessKell

Jajone said:


> Here's DD9 AK outfit. The fabric I used for the appliques matches a shirt I already have that I made to wear last trip. This is a mother/daughter trip only and she is ok with being all matchy.
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> They are not quite capri length, more board shorts length. I'm a little concerned about it being too hot for August, but will bring along last years custom in case. This was too cute of an idea to pass up.
> 
> She requested a "Golden princess" dress since this trip is in celebration of her golden birthday. Here's what I've been working on. It still needs straps of some sort and gold rick rack by the ruffle of the top. Thanks to all who gave me advice for making the top. I decided to go without a pattern and am pretty proud of how it turned out.   The back is all shirred.
> http://
> 
> 
> How do you keep the rope from unravelling at the ends? Here's a close up of the iron on applique she picked out for $1 You can see the sparkle in the gold fabric better in this picture.
> http://



OH I just     LOVE that Golden Princess dress.  I bet she will look stunning!  

*sidenote* I never heard anyone calling the "golden" birthdays "golden" but me! bwahahaha I guess there are others who are just as fantastic to say it like me. HAHA!


----------



## Stephres

Jajone said:


> http://
> 
> 
> How do you keep the rope from unravelling at the ends? Here's a close up of the iron on applique she picked out for $1 You can see the sparkle in the gold fabric better in this picture.
> http://



I love this, it reminds me of the one I made for my daughter for her birthday last year. I used Carla's halter top pattern and shirred the back too. I love the golden color. I tie a knot in the cording to keep it from fraying.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

livndisney said:


>



Oh she looks some Happy!  Love her and Luthie's matching dresses!!!



MouseTriper said:


> Just curious....for those of you who put together Easter baskets what kind of things do you like to put in them besides the obvious chocolate?  Any favorite stores or websites you shop from???  I am tired of the same old kind of stuff. Haha



So glad that I'm not the only mommy who skips the candy!  Aisling gets jelly beans in her egg hunt eggs and that's it.  Aisling is rarely allowed candy.  She doesn't even know that Disney World sells candy  

You've gotten a lot of suggestions.  We do the same: books, outside toys, dollar section junk, DVDs, AG stuff...and this year I got her a learning computer games.



PrincessKell said:


>




How cute is that?!?!  Looks like there is a generous tooth fairy in your neighborhood  



t-beri said:


> Neither of my kids were ever attached to a blankie or lovey of anykind and it always kind of made me sad. But Lily made a bunny (she named her Ella.  Well she wanted Cinderell but Dadda told her that Cinderella's real name is Ella)at build a bear last weekend and they have been inseparable.   embarrassingly I think I've been fostering it a little.  You know, "where's Ella"  "are you bringing Ella?"  etc..  I clearly have issues.



Oh T...don't fall into the lovey trap.  It's a NIGHTMARE!  Puppy has been Aisling's constant companion and it's AWFUL.  There are actually 4 of him that are rotated without her knowledge.  Two of them have disappeared...one at Disney.  i would LOVE for her to get rid of him.  It's going to make the kindergarten transition really rough when she can't hold him all day.



bear_mom said:


> Guess what came in the mail today:



OOOH Aisling's shipped this week so maybe they came today    Not that she can wear them yet with all the stupid snow  

Crocs.com has almost all the Disney Crocs on sale folks (with Green09 code free shipping).  Tink Crocs come in green and blue.



Jajone said:


> .
> http://



GORGEOUS


----------



## PrincessKell

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> How cute is that?!?!  Looks like there is a generous tooth fairy in your neighborhood



hahaha I was a sucker with the care bear That dang tooth fairy for dropping the tooth down her throat when she was only trying to help! hahaha  Georgia gets a $1 for each tooth she has lost so this was number 3 so $3! Man.... when did teeth get so pricey?!  The kids in her class get the upwards of $10 and Wii games and lots of stuff.  I am so glad my kid is happy with chump change. hahaha


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Jajone said:


> Here's DD9 AK outfit. The fabric I used for the appliques matches a shirt I already have that I made to wear last trip. This is a mother/daughter trip only and she is ok with being all matchy.
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> They are not quite capri length, more board shorts length. I'm a little concerned about it being too hot for August, but will bring along last years custom in case. This was too cute of an idea to pass up.
> 
> She requested a "Golden princess" dress since this trip is in celebration of her golden birthday. Here's what I've been working on. It still needs straps of some sort and gold rick rack by the ruffle of the top. Thanks to all who gave me advice for making the top. I decided to go without a pattern and am pretty proud of how it turned out.   The back is all shirred.
> http://
> 
> 
> How do you keep the rope from unravelling at the ends? Here's a close up of the iron on applique she picked out for $1 You can see the sparkle in the gold fabric better in this picture.
> http://


You did a great job on both of these. Your little girl is so lucky and I am sure that she will be beautiful in both. For the cord I would just tie a knot in the end and if you don't want it to fray at all I would add a bit of glue or fray block.


----------



## bear_mom

Jajone said:


> Those would match my DD outfit perfectly too! Where did you find them? Do they come in regular girls sizes or just toddler?
> 
> Thanks Tifani! I'm charging camera batteries now to take a few pics of them.



I got them from the clearance section of Crocs.com. They only had girls sizes left, all the toddler ones were gone. These are the size 1/3. 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Oh T...don't fall into the lovey trap.  It's a NIGHTMARE!  Puppy has been Aisling's constant companion and it's AWFUL.  There are actually 4 of him that are rotated without her knowledge.  Two of them have disappeared...one at Disney.  i would LOVE for her to get rid of him.  It's going to make the kindergarten transition really rough when she can't hold him all day.
> 
> 
> OOOH Aisling's shipped this week so maybe they came today    Not that she can wear them yet with all the stupid snow
> 
> Crocs.com has almost all the Disney Crocs on sale folks (with Green09 code free shipping).  Tink Crocs come in green and blue.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I ordered before the free shipping code was out there  , it was expensive too (at least the shoes were on clearance). Can't wear them here either. At least it did make from 17 degrees to 40 degrees today. Older sister got a pair of the Minni Mary Jane Crocs in pink. ETA: I ordered them on the 4th and they shipped on the 6th, so shipping took a loooong time.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

PrincessKell said:


> hahaha I was a sucker with the care bear That dang tooth fairy for dropping the tooth down her throat when she was only trying to help! hahaha  Georgia gets a $1 for each tooth she has lost so this was number 3 so $3! Man.... when did teeth get so pricey?!  The kids in her class get the upwards of $10 and Wii games and lots of stuff.  I am so glad my kid is happy with chump change. hahaha



I'm trying to figure out what to give Aisling...we are wiggling so I need to get prepared.  Her BFF, who is 2 years older, gets $20 a tooth...um, not in my house!  What kind of inflation is that?  I got a quarter and was happy with that!!!


----------



## jham

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I'm trying to figure out what to give Aisling...we are wiggling so I need to get prepared.  Her BFF, who is 2 years older, gets $20 a tooth...um, not in my house!  What kind of inflation is that?  I got a quarter and was happy with that!!!




When my kids lose a tooth they get a $1 coin.  We call it a "Golden Dollar" and they only really see them when the tooth fairy brings them so that makes them special!  Although sometimes when you are at Disneyland or Disneyworld and Tink is the tooth fairy, she might just bring a paper dollar for fun!   The tooth fairy would go broke if she brought more than that, I have a lot of kids with a lot of teeth!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jham said:


> When my kids lose a tooth they get a $1 coin.  We call it a "Golden Dollar" and they only really see them when the tooth fairy brings them so that makes them special!  Although sometimes when you are at Disneyland or Disneyworld and Tink is the tooth fairy, she might just bring a paper dollar for fun!   The tooth fairy would go broke if she brought more than that, I have a lot of kids with a lot of teeth!



Ya, I think I'm going to stick with the $1.  Were do you get all the $1 coins?  Does the bank give them if you ask?


----------



## snubie

Jajone said:


> They are not quite capri length, more board shorts length. I'm a little concerned about it being too hot for August, but will bring along last years custom in case. This was too cute of an idea to pass up.
> 
> She requested a "Golden princess" dress since this trip is in celebration of her golden birthday. Here's what I've been working on. It still needs straps of some sort and gold rick rack by the ruffle of the top. Thanks to all who gave me advice for making the top. I decided to go without a pattern and am pretty proud of how it turned out.   The back is all shirred.
> http://
> 
> 
> How do you keep the rope from unravelling at the ends? Here's a close up of the iron on applique she picked out for $1 You can see the sparkle in the gold fabric better in this picture.
> http://


The golden princess is BEAUTIFUL!  Great job.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I'm trying to figure out what to give Aisling...we are wiggling so I need to get prepared.  Her BFF, who is 2 years older, gets $20 a tooth...um, not in my house!  What kind of inflation is that?  I got a quarter and was happy with that!!!



$20 !!! Yikes, that's expensive! 


I had to get a new sewing machine a few weeks back.  I bought a janome and have been very happy.  I made a great discovery today (helps that I read the instruction manual today) - my machine has a serging foot and stitch!  It is so cool.


----------



## bear_mom

Jajone said:


> She requested a "Golden princess" dress since this trip is in celebration of her golden birthday. Here's what I've been working on. It still needs straps of some sort and gold rick rack by the ruffle of the top. Thanks to all who gave me advice for making the top. I decided to go without a pattern and am pretty proud of how it turned out.   The back is all shirred.
> http://
> 
> 
> How do you keep the rope from unravelling at the ends? Here's a close up of the iron on applique she picked out for $1 You can see the sparkle in the gold fabric better in this picture.
> http://



This is just amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Emily


----------



## jham

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Ya, I think I'm going to stick with the $1.  Were do you get all the $1 coins?  Does the bank give them if you ask?



Yes, the bank has them, ask for shiny ones!


----------



## MouseTriper

jessica52877 said:


> I usually put a lego in Dallas' basket now. When he was younger I always did summer things. Chalk, bubbles, baseball bat, roller skates and the like. Swim stuff. His birthday is 2 days after christmas so this was the perfect opportunity to give him everything he would need for summer.
> 
> He also got a vsmile game or two some easters and leapfrog books. I have way too big of stash of toys that I hardly paid anything for and I find it so hard to find a time to give it to him. I try not to spend alot but I try to always put a toy. I didn't like candy as a kid and don't like it much better now  so I always enjoyed the 1 toy (a strawberry shortcake doll) I got. Later on it was baseball cards which my brother and I loved!
> 
> Last year  he wanted a BIG chocolate bunny so i bought him one this year (even though it will all pretty much get trashed). I only spent $3.50 on it and he'll be doing the   when he sees it!
> 
> Oh! His first easter he got Little Tikes trucks. One was a dump truck and I used that as the basket!





livndisney said:


> I am doing a AG basket this year. Morgan can't have chocolate or Jellybeans, so I am going with stuff she really wants LOL.  I had originally considered doing a "movie basket" but the AG things kind of came together LOL





sahm1000 said:


> I am not big on the whole candy thing either (although they do get a chocolate bunny and some jelly beans - most of it doesn't get eaten though).  But if you haven't noticed, Disney always releases movies in time for Easter and Christmas.  So this year since I have three girls I am dividing them up......Grace (5 1/2) is getting Beverly Hills Chihuahua, Claire (3 1/2) will be getting Bolt after it comes out (which is before Easter), and Lilly (8 months and could care less but we have to get her something) is getting Pinocchio.  I would be buying these movies anyway so I just save them for Easter.
> 
> Really like the idea of the AG Easter themed baskets!  I'm going to have to remember that!





mickimousemama said:


> I try to do things OTHER than candy in the kids baskets, they always get a new tooth brush, last year they each got a new webkinz, one year I put MR Potato head with a bunch of accessories hidden in eggs for easter egg hunt. Another year I gave them books, well a wagon filled with books, This year I am thinking of doing a book club/membership where they will get a book each month, or a magazine, so it goes all year not just that day. I'm not sure tho.  I usually put little things in it too, from $ store or Targets $ spot, hair/dress up stuff for my DD and cars/dragons/legos for my boys.





PrincessKell said:


> I never have put candy in Georgia's basket. She doesn't do well with sugar (or candy) so I just don't do it. She gets lots of little dollar tree things. She always gets a Stuff bunny with the year on its foot. socks, tooth brush, hair stuff, a barbie (if its on sale) fun little Easter type notebooks and crayons or pens, Sometimes I will fill plastic eggs with jewelry or sugar free fruit snacks. bubbles, jump ropes, playing cards,  Little things that are not costly so in a few weeks when all is forgotten about it can get tossed. hahaha
> 
> This year she might get a DS game and a few little Dollar tree things and her bunny.





roscoepc1 said:


> Usually a DVD, a Webkinz.....stuff ike that. And they don't get chocolate. My son couldn't have it, and one of my dds doesn't like it. I usually get them a Wonka Scrambled egg instead. It's filled with nerds, runts, Laffy Taffy etc....
> 
> If I'm feeling particularly ambitious, I'll sew the girls a dress or something too....
> 
> Ths year, they'll get some Disney Dollars...





Jennia said:


> Easter Baskets:
> 
> Last year we bought dd some of the linking rings and put into her basket, as well as a board book, toddler spoons (was just learning how to feed herself), and a bunny from Hallmark that says My First Easter on its shirt. This year she's getting three stuffed bunnies (the same except for color), a Snow White Barbie (I take the shoes, etc off before she plays with them-this child already has a huge love for Barbie dolls-runs for them when we go down toy aisles for buying birthday gifts, etc) and we'll probably put Bolt into her basket, as well. Candy wise, she's getting a sleeve of Peeps and that will be it.





minnie2 said:


> I usually do some books and maybe a movie or a video game  or even a toy they really want.  My mom usually gets them Bunny Big Ears because it is a joke with her and I .  When I was little I always got him because my mom ALWAYS eat the ears off my bunnies!  She usually gets them either a toy  but this yr Nik is so into clothes my guess is she will get her an outfit either from the Disney Store or Justice.  George's family usually only does toys.  Yeah I know sounds like Christmas on Easter.  It kind of is.  Though this yrs Easter is going to pale in comparison to last yr.  Because my kids where in WDW with their Aunties being spoiled rotten!
> I think I go a bit over board with Easter because it was the last holiday I had with my daddy ad this yr Easter falls on the anniversary of his passing.


Thanks everyone for your wonderful suggestions when it comes to Easter baskets.  I got some great ideas now!!!  Yippeee!!!  

Minnie2 - so sorry about your Dad!  Big hugs to you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



bear_mom said:


> The last of my customs for our upcoming trip:
> 
> Dd#2's Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dd #2's Tink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dd #1's Ariel (no, I did not make the Ariel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emily


Oh my gosh I love them all!!!!  So cute!!!




Jajone said:


> I made this criss cross top for DD, but want to make some matching shorts. I'm not sure what colors to use for the shorts so they don't look like jammies. She is going to be almost 10. I have lots of the blue sparkly fabric and dreen dots, only enough of the Tink fabric for 1 shorts leg and very very little of the other dotted fabric. I'd like to make cuffed easy fits shorts, but open to other suggestions.
> http://
> 
> 
> I also have a tink applique. I'm now thinking blue sparkly material, green dot cuffs and the tink applique on the bottom of one leg? What do you guys think?


That is so cute...what about some denim shorts???  Maybe applique a Tink on leg or maybe just the word Tink?


----------



## MouseTriper

ibesue said:


> The Dr. Suess top was so cute, it really looked like something bought in a boutique!


Oh my gosh...THANK YOU so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Jajone said:


> Here's DD9 AK outfit. The fabric I used for the appliques matches a shirt I already have that I made to wear last trip. This is a mother/daughter trip only and she is ok with being all matchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not quite capri length, more board shorts length. I'm a little concerned about it being too hot for August, but will bring along last years custom in case. This was too cute of an idea to pass up.
> 
> She requested a "Golden princess" dress since this trip is in celebration of her golden birthday. Here's what I've been working on. It still needs straps of some sort and gold rick rack by the ruffle of the top. Thanks to all who gave me advice for making the top. I decided to go without a pattern and am pretty proud of how it turned out.   The back is all shirred.
> http://
> 
> 
> How do you keep the rope from unravelling at the ends? Here's a close up of the iron on applique she picked out for $1 You can see the sparkle in the gold fabric better in this picture.
> http://


OMG that is gorgeous!!!  I LOVE it...Who gave you advice on how to make the top???  I wanna learn..pretty please!!!!!



Stephres said:


> I love this, it reminds me of the one I made for my daughter for her birthday last year. I used Carla's halter top pattern and shirred the back too. I love the golden color. I tie a knot in the cording to keep it from fraying.


Awwww soooo cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> So glad that I'm not the only mommy who skips the candy!  Aisling gets jelly beans in her egg hunt eggs and that's it.  Aisling is rarely allowed candy.  She doesn't even know that Disney World sells candy


Thanks for the suggestions!!! I can't believe your DD does NOT know WDW sells candy??????????/  LOL   



tinashaver said:


> I second this
> 
> I second third and fourth this


   



PrincessKell said:


> Peach's tooth came out last night in her sleep.... She woke me up this morning before the alarm went off. Started off like this...
> 
> Peach: Mom..Mom.. hey mommy
> ME: Yes pumpkin butt
> Peach: I had a really strange dream last night
> ME: you did? what was it about
> Peach: Well....I was playing with my tooth, and I was watching Space Buddies, Isn't it funny that I was watching in my dream but never seen it in real life, mom, isn't that funny
> ME: Yes silly girl, thats funny
> Peach: MOM! don't call me that
> ME: ok..
> Peach: so in my dream I was watching the movie and I fell asleep with my pillows like this (like a chair) and I was sucking my thumb and THEN all of the sudden MY TOOTH CAME OUT!!! I woke up and I was lookin for it, and couldn't find it. Oh dear, Mom you know what happen in my dream??
> ME: what happen?
> Peach: I SWALLOWED IT!
> ME: No... really, how funny.
> Peach: MOM... LOOK LOOK! My tooth is GONE. Its totally GONE mom! and guess what?
> ME: what Peachykins
> Peach: I really did SWALLOW my tooth!
> 
> Isn't that just the cutest!? Then we had to have the discussion on where the tooth goes... try having that convo to a kid who didn't get we just can't um clean it up when we find it! hahaha
> 
> She told my cousin that the tooth fairy was trying to pull it out probably and dropped it down her throat! hahaha oh man too cute. So here are the pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her trying to eat breakfast
> 
> and of course the tooth fairy gift and note card. She leaves notes with money. ANd this time a little carebear because she felt bad about "dropping the tooth"


That is the cutest and funniest tooth fairy story ever!!!!


----------



## mickimousemama

Dannielle_1 said:


> and a closer look:



LOVE how this looks, I hope you post pictures of the finished product too. I think the brown looks nice with it



bear_mom said:


> The last of my customs for our upcoming trip:
> 
> Dd#2's Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dd #2's Tink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dd #1's Ariel (no, I did not make the Ariel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something quick I whipped up using the pre-shirred fabric from JoAnns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, our countdown calendar  . I wanted to redo it because the Micky heads aren't straight, but dh said it was fine and to leave it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking,
> Emily



Looks like you have been REALLY busy, your outfits are all very cute, 



Jajone said:


> http://
> 
> 
> How do you keep the rope from unravelling at the ends? Here's a close up of the iron on applique she picked out for $1 You can see the sparkle in the gold fabric better in this picture.
> http://


This turned out FANTASTIC, do you mind sharing where you found your gold fabric?


----------



## Adi12982

bear_mom said:


> I CASED the K off someone. I'm not sure who, I never could figure it out. I hope they don't mind.



I am pretty sure it was something LisaZoe had on one of her customs, but there were other things on her's (I think I remember a tink face applique).



Jajone said:


> I made this criss cross top for DD, but want to make some matching shorts. I'm not sure what colors to use for the shorts so they don't look like jammies. She is going to be almost 10. I have lots of the blue sparkly fabric and dreen dots, only enough of the Tink fabric for 1 shorts leg and very very little of the other dotted fabric. I'd like to make cuffed easy fits shorts, but open to other suggestions.
> http://
> 
> 
> I also have a tink applique. I'm now thinking blue sparkly material, green dot cuffs and the tink applique on the bottom of one leg? What do you guys think?



For a 10 year old, and to not make it look like jammies, I would do Denim with some of the tink fabric cuffs.


----------



## mickimousemama

jham said:


> When my kids lose a tooth they get a $1 coin.  We call it a "Golden Dollar" and they only really see them when the tooth fairy brings them so that makes them special!  Although sometimes when you are at Disneyland or Disneyworld and Tink is the tooth fairy, she might just bring a paper dollar for fun!   The tooth fairy would go broke if she brought more than that, I have a lot of kids with a lot of teeth!




We must have the same tooth fairy that leaves "Goldent Dollars", when my middle son lost his very first tooth I had NO CLUE it was even loose, we were driving on our way to the cabin, and I was frantically trying to figure out where I was going to find a Gold Dollar this late at night LOL, luckily I asked at the gas station we stopped at and they had ONE.  

The only time our tooth fairy brought anything different was when my oldest lost a tooth on his golden birthday at Disney, he got $100 Disney dollars, which really was what we were going to give him that day but decided to have the magic tooth fairy deliver it since it was such a special moment.  My middle son wants to know what he'll get if he looses a tooth on HIS golden birthday, I said well hunny you'll be 25 so I'm just going to guess a nice dentist bill


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Adi12982 said:


> For a 10 year old, and to not make it look like jammies, I would do Denim with some of the tink fabric cuffs.




I agree with this idea.  For a 10 year old, I would stick to denim or white capris.  It will look super cute!


----------



## Jennia

Jajone said:


> Here's DD9 AK outfit. The fabric I used for the appliques matches a shirt I already have that I made to wear last trip. This is a mother/daughter trip only and she is ok with being all matchy.
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> They are not quite capri length, more board shorts length. I'm a little concerned about it being too hot for August, but will bring along last years custom in case. This was too cute of an idea to pass up.
> 
> She requested a "Golden princess" dress since this trip is in celebration of her golden birthday. Here's what I've been working on. It still needs straps of some sort and gold rick rack by the ruffle of the top. Thanks to all who gave me advice for making the top. I decided to go without a pattern and am pretty proud of how it turned out.   The back is all shirred.
> http://
> 
> 
> How do you keep the rope from unravelling at the ends? Here's a close up of the iron on applique she picked out for $1 You can see the sparkle in the gold fabric better in this picture.
> http://



Now THAT is amazing, truly beautiful. Love it! 



PrincessKell said:


> hahaha I was a sucker with the care bear That dang tooth fairy for dropping the tooth down her throat when she was only trying to help! hahaha  Georgia gets a $1 for each tooth she has lost so this was number 3 so $3! Man.... when did teeth get so pricey?!  The kids in her class get the upwards of $10 and Wii games and lots of stuff.  I am so glad my kid is happy with chump change. hahaha



See, I'd be afraid of my kid being overly rewarded for losing teeth-I can just picture some kid knocking out a permanent tooth (on accident) in anticipation of a super nice reward.


----------



## PrincessKell

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I'm trying to figure out what to give Aisling...we are wiggling so I need to get prepared.  Her BFF, who is 2 years older, gets $20 a tooth...um, not in my house!  What kind of inflation is that?  I got a quarter and was happy with that!!!



Yeah that sounds about right around here.  one day Georgia came home last year and told me that her friend lost her first tooth and the Tooth Fairy got her a new tooth brush, and $15 plus a new barbie and a movie. I was like DANG! I want that tooth fairy. Another this year got a brand new $50 bill! FOR A TOOTH, a boy in her class got an Ipod... 



mickimousemama said:


> We must have the same tooth fairy that leaves "Goldent Dollars", when my middle son lost his very first tooth I had NO CLUE it was even loose, we were driving on our way to the cabin, and I was frantically trying to figure out where I was going to find a Gold Dollar this late at night LOL, luckily I asked at the gas station we stopped at and they had ONE.
> 
> The only time our tooth fairy brought anything different was when my oldest lost a tooth on his golden birthday at Disney, he got $100 Disney dollars, which really was what we were going to give him that day but decided to have the magic tooth fairy deliver it since it was such a special moment.  My middle son wants to know what he'll get if he looses a tooth on HIS golden birthday, I said well hunny you'll be 25 so I'm just going to guess a nice dentist bill



WOW...that was lucky the gas station had them!  Oh that is funny stuff about the nice dentist bill!


----------



## Trena

I am looking for a pattern to make the blue dress that Wendy Darling wears in Peter Pan.  My DD is 12, and tall.  She would wear a size 14/16 or maybe a little larger by Halloween. 

any advice would be appreciated


----------



## SallyfromDE

Dannielle_1 said:


> Long time lurker here.  I love what everyone creates and this thread is what inspires me to do whatever little sewing I do do.
> 
> Anyway, I'm in the middle of making a notebook computer case and am working on my first applique (Thank you HeatherSue for the great tutorial).  I'm currently debating about what color to stitch around the white.  From reading through here and the tutorial, I know typically its suggested to use the same color thread.  But, I was wondering what you all thought of using brown for an accent to tie into the background fabric.  I've attached a couple pics with a tiny sample of the brown I did on scrap fabric.  Just really wanted opinions of the experts out there!!!  Thanks for any input you might have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a closer look:



If it were me, I would have done white around the flower and brown on the center of the flower, just because that is what the flower looks like on the fabric. 



Jajone said:


> She requested a "Golden princess" dress since this trip is in celebration of her golden birthday. Here's what I've been working on. It still needs straps of some sort and gold rick rack by the ruffle of the top. Thanks to all who gave me advice for making the top. I decided to go without a pattern and am pretty proud of how it turned out.   The back is all shirred.
> http://
> 
> 
> How do you keep the rope from unravelling at the ends? Here's a close up of the iron on applique she picked out for $1 You can see the sparkle in the gold fabric better in this picture.
> http://



I love your golden princess dress. The ties you can know, and you might try some fraycheck on that. Depending on what trim you use, it can use different tactics. Like fraycheck or even if you heat it to seal it.


----------



## HeatherSue

I have been busy again.  But, I want you all to know I haven't dropped off the face of the earth!  I made a couple of aprons this week for my SIL and my other SIL's friend.  They have both had breast cancer.  My SIL's friend is currently going through radiation.  I made them out of breast cancer awareness fabric from WalMart and embroidered "I'm a survivor" with their name under it.  But, I didn't get pictures.   



DisneyMom5 said:


> I just love how the wings make the K!  Very clever!
> 
> Still mulling what I might do for my girls.  My dd15 says "Don't do it Mom.  You'll start something but won't finish it!"  Sigh.  My reputation procedes me.


Hey, you can have her help you!! The little smarty-pants!



livndisney said:


>


Morgan looks so BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!  I just love that girl!!!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MORGAN!!!!









karebear1 said:


> Anyway- because he's so little, he doesn't eat a lot of candy (I'm planing on that changing petty dang soon though!)


You're my kind of Grandma!!  



livndisney said:


> OOOH Jessica...............
> 
> Guess what they have at WDW now................
> 
> "Lego" Castle, Splash Mountain, Space Mountain, The Pooh Ride and I think another one


Oh my gosh, those sound so cool!!



eeyore3847 said:


> hello Everyone... Ithas been at least a week since I was on here.... I was so busy etc from sewing and life... But I am going on a quick vacation for spring break to exciting Tucson AZ. But it is sun and lots of pool time...
> here is what I was working on!


Very cute!  I especially like the Spongebob outfit.  I like how you made it sort of understated for an older girl.  I also love the crazy kitties dress!



PrincessKell said:


>


That girl just warms my heart!  She is so stinkin' cute!  I love how you call her "Pumpkin Butt".  I used to call Tessa that when she was little- Punkin butt.

*bear_mom*: I lost your pictures in my multi-quote.  But, I wanted to say all of the twirl skirts and a-line tops are really cute!!



2manyprincesses said:


> I never thought about long waistedness before.  Is that even a word?
> 
> But anyway, I can safely say I DO NOT have that problem!   But, my DNiece passes her swimsuits to my girls and the straps are always all stretched out so we usually don't end up using them.  Major wardrobe malfunction!  I'll suggest to her to check out the long torsoed ones!There I go making up my own words again!  (No, I'm not a good Scrabble player.)
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!


You were cracking me up with your post!  First making up words and then admitting you're not a good Scrablle player!  You're my kind of girl!



Dannielle_1 said:


> Long time lurker here.  I love what everyone creates and this thread is what inspires me to do whatever little sewing I do do.
> 
> Anyway, I'm in the middle of making a notebook computer case and am working on my first applique (Thank you HeatherSue for the great tutorial).  I'm currently debating about what color to stitch around the white.  From reading through here and the tutorial, I know typically its suggested to use the same color thread.  But, I was wondering what you all thought of using brown for an accent to tie into the background fabric.  I've attached a couple pics with a tiny sample of the brown I did on scrap fabric.  Just really wanted opinions of the experts out there!!!  Thanks for any input you might have.


Thank you for saying you liked my tutorial!   I would go with white for the flower.  It's much more forgiving if you use the same color.  But, I also agree that if you go over it twice with the brown, it would look good.  



Jajone said:


> I made this criss cross top for DD, but want to make some matching shorts. I'm not sure what colors to use for the shorts so they don't look like jammies. She is going to be almost 10. I have lots of the blue sparkly fabric and dreen dots, only enough of the Tink fabric for 1 shorts leg and very very little of the other dotted fabric. I'd like to make cuffed easy fits shorts, but open to other suggestions.
> http://
> 
> 
> I also have a tink applique. I'm now thinking blue sparkly material, green dot cuffs and the tink applique on the bottom of one leg? What do you guys think?


I vote for either denim or white capris with a cuff out of coordinating fabric.  Or, an applique on the leg.



Jajone said:


> Here's DD9 AK outfit. The fabric I used for the appliques matches a shirt I already have that I made to wear last trip. This is a mother/daughter trip only and she is ok with being all matchy.
> *sidenote* I never heard anyone calling the "golden" birthdays "golden" but me! bwahahaha I guess there are others who are just as fantastic to say it like me. HAHA!



Okay, what is a golden birthday?  I think of 50 because that's a golden anniversary.  But, I imagine that pretty dress wasn't for a 50 year old!  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> She doesn't even know that Disney World sells candy



But her mommy knows!!!

--------------------------------------------
And on a totally unrelated note...
If anyone wants to see a picture of the ugliest doll in the universe- check out my TR!

http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30789413&postcount=224



-----------------------


----------



## 3goofyboys

MouseTriper said:


> Just curious....for those of you who put together Easter baskets what kind of things do you like to put in them besides the obvious chocolate?  Any favorite stores or websites you shop from???  I am tired of the same old kind of stuff. Haha



We don't do a ton of candy around here, we still have some candy laying around from Halloween. This year they're each getting a few DVDs (Disney Movie Club had a great special going) and maybe a little bit of candy.  Last year they each got sand buckets and tools, which was great because those toys got hard core use all summer long.  



bear_mom said:


> The last of my customs for our upcoming trip:
> 
> Dd #2's Tink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, our countdown calendar  . I wanted to redo it because the Micky heads aren't straight, but dh said it was fine and to leave it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking,
> Emily


All the outfits are great.  I love the Tink and I think your countdown calendar is fantastic.  I want to put up a countdown calendar, but my DH thinks 190 days is too soon, silly man!


t-beri said:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> Cindee, your little girl is growing up.  Do you think Jord is being replaced?
> 
> Neither of my kids were ever attached to a blankie or lovey of anykind and it always kind of made me sad. But Lily made a bunny (she named her Ella.  Well she wanted Cinderell but Dadda told her that Cinderella's real name is Ella)at build a bear last weekend and they have been inseparable.   embarrassingly I think I've been fostering it a little.  You know, "where's Ella"  "are you bringing Ella?"  etc..  I clearly have issues.
> 
> ...t.



This is so funny because both of my boys do have lovies, but because I am the meanest mom ever, the lovies DO NOT leave the bed/crib (I'm really not that mean, we just made the rule when the Isaac was tiny and now it doesn't even occur to the boys that lovies could leave the crib/bed).  My nephew has a lovie that travels with him everywhere and it is a nightmare!  



Dannielle_1 said:


> Long time lurker here.  I love what everyone creates and this thread is what inspires me to do whatever little sewing I do do.
> 
> Anyway, I'm in the middle of making a notebook computer case and am working on my first applique (Thank you HeatherSue for the great tutorial).  I'm currently debating about what color to stitch around the white.  From reading through here and the tutorial, I know typically its suggested to use the same color thread.  But, I was wondering what you all thought of using brown for an accent to tie into the background fabric.  I've attached a couple pics with a tiny sample of the brown I did on scrap fabric.  Just really wanted opinions of the experts out there!!!  Thanks for any input you might have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a closer look:


 I like the brown thread, but I'm too chicken to applique, so I don't know if that's a great idea from a technical standpoint. 



Jajone said:


> Here's DD9 AK outfit. The fabric I used for the appliques matches a shirt I already have that I made to wear last trip. This is a mother/daughter trip only and she is ok with being all matchy.
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> They are not quite capri length, more board shorts length. I'm a little concerned about it being too hot for August, but will bring along last years custom in case. This was too cute of an idea to pass up.
> 
> She requested a "Golden princess" dress since this trip is in celebration of her golden birthday. Here's what I've been working on. It still needs straps of some sort and gold rick rack by the ruffle of the top. Thanks to all who gave me advice for making the top. I decided to go without a pattern and am pretty proud of how it turned out.   The back is all shirred.
> http://
> 
> 
> How do you keep the rope from unravelling at the ends? Here's a close up of the iron on applique she picked out for $1 You can see the sparkle in the gold fabric better in this picture.
> http://



These are both great, but the golden princess dress is amazing!  Fantastic job!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I'm trying to figure out what to give Aisling...we are wiggling so I need to get prepared.  Her BFF, who is 2 years older, gets $20 a tooth...um, not in my house!  What kind of inflation is that?  I got a quarter and was happy with that!!!



$20 for a lost tooth, I don't think so!  I remember getting a quarter and being thrilled.  



mickimousemama said:


> We must have the same tooth fairy that leaves "Goldent Dollars", when my middle son lost his very first tooth I had NO CLUE it was even loose, we were driving on our way to the cabin, and I was frantically trying to figure out where I was going to find a Gold Dollar this late at night LOL, luckily I asked at the gas station we stopped at and they had ONE.
> 
> The only time our tooth fairy brought anything different was when my oldest lost a tooth on his golden birthday at Disney, he got $100 Disney dollars, which really was what we were going to give him that day but decided to have the magic tooth fairy deliver it since it was such a special moment.  My middle son wants to know what he'll get if he looses a tooth on HIS golden birthday, I said well hunny you'll be 25 so I'm just going to guess a nice dentist bill



This is too funny!


----------



## 2manyprincesses

Jajone said:


> http://
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> [/URL]



WOW!  I definitely think I am going to need to see this one modeled!  Very beautiful and your little girl has some good taste picking out her bling!   What an awesome Mommy she has!


----------



## 2manyprincesses

PrincessKell said:


>



Who knew the Tooth Fairy had such cool handwriting!?!?  

I'm in shame here b/c our tooth fairy always forgets and I always have to "help her out"  I usually front Becca her $ the morning after the TF was supposed to come and then she pays me back.  I have to say she's pretty good about it though!


----------



## PrincessKell

Irish luck that is! hahaha OH man I am too much today.   

I am going to try my hand at applique this weekend! My very first! I am gonna do a Shamrock for a St. Patty's day shirt for my roomies dd who doesn't like skirts. so I am gonna do pants and a shirt for her to wear to preschool.   Then I am gonna try a Mickey head for the Peach


----------



## minnie2

livndisney said:


> Thank you- she had a really great day-
> 
> The sets I saw were about 25.00. The Castle one was REALLLY cute!!!!


Oh cool they are reasonable!  I hope they have them in November!



bear_mom said:


> The last of my customs for our upcoming trip:
> 
> Dd#2's Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dd #2's Tink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dd #1's Ariel (no, I did not make the Ariel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something quick I whipped up using the pre-shirred fabric from JoAnns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, our countdown calendar  . I wanted to redo it because the Micky heads aren't straight, but dh said it was fine and to leave it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking,
> Emily


dorable!



Dannielle_1 said:


> Long time lurker here.  I love what everyone creates and this thread is what inspires me to do whatever little sewing I do do.
> 
> Anyway, I'm in the middle of making a notebook computer case and am working on my first applique (Thank you HeatherSue for the great tutorial).  I'm currently debating about what color to stitch around the white.  From reading through here and the tutorial, I know typically its suggested to use the same color thread.  But, I was wondering what you all thought of using brown for an accent to tie into the background fabric.  I've attached a couple pics with a tiny sample of the brown I did on scrap fabric.  Just really wanted opinions of the experts out there!!!  Thanks for any input you might have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a closer look:


I personally would do pink or white thread.... 



Jajone said:


> I made this criss cross top for DD, but want to make some matching shorts. I'm not sure what colors to use for the shorts so they don't look like jammies. She is going to be almost 10. I have lots of the blue sparkly fabric and dreen dots, only enough of the Tink fabric for 1 shorts leg and very very little of the other dotted fabric. I'd like to make cuffed easy fits shorts, but open to other suggestions.
> http://
> 
> 
> I also have a tink applique. I'm now thinking blue sparkly material, green dot cuffs and the tink applique on the bottom of one leg? What do you guys think?


I like what others ave said about denim with a cuff!



Jajone said:


> Here's DD9 AK outfit. The fabric I used for the appliques matches a shirt I already have that I made to wear last trip. This is a mother/daughter trip only and she is ok with being all matchy.
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> They are not quite capri length, more board shorts length. I'm a little concerned about it being too hot for August, but will bring along last years custom in case. This was too cute of an idea to pass up.
> 
> She requested a "Golden princess" dress since this trip is in celebration of her golden birthday. Here's what I've been working on. It still needs straps of some sort and gold rick rack by the ruffle of the top. Thanks to all who gave me advice for making the top. I decided to go without a pattern and am pretty proud of how it turned out.   The back is all shirred.
> http://
> 
> 
> How do you keep the rope from unravelling at the ends? Here's a close up of the iron on applique she picked out for $1 You can see the sparkle in the gold fabric better in this picture.
> http://


Both are great but the godl dress is stunning!


Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I'm trying to figure out what to give Aisling...we are wiggling so I need to get prepared.  Her BFF, who is 2 years older, gets $20 a tooth...um, not in my house!  What kind of inflation is that?  I got a quarter and was happy with that!!!


 $20  Can they adopt me I could loose a few teeth for $20  

 We usually give $3 for the 1st toot then $2 for each additional tooth oh I mean the Toothfairy gives it!  

 Oh funny thing about the tooth fair.  If you guys remember the pick I posted with Kyle and Nik meeting Tink at the DVC event.  Well the whole time we where on line he kept saying ' I don't believe in fairies except the tooth fairy'  The kid was covering his butt just in case!!!!

 HAS ANY ONE MADE THE RUFFLED UP DRESS?????


----------



## lovesdumbo

livndisney said:


> Would you believe she did not spend one cent?  She had a list of things she wanted. But I guess the "pressure" got to her and she could not choose.


Poor kid!  I think I'll take a lesson from her and decide what I'm going to get before the actual day. 



eeyore3847 said:


> here is what I was working on!


WOW!  You've been busy!  Love them all-especially the tropical fabrics!



PrincessKell said:


>


She's so cute!  Your tooth fairy is so cool!!!!



bear_mom said:


> The last of my customs for our upcoming trip:
> 
> Dd#2's Minnie:


Love everything!  That Minnie is my fav!  Love your countdown!  And I've got to say you are so good to have them done over a month out.  I'm going right after you and I haven't started yet. 



Jajone said:


> I made this criss cross top for DD, but want to make some matching shorts. I'm not sure what colors to use for the shorts so they don't look like jammies. She is going to be almost 10. I have lots of the blue sparkly fabric and dreen dots, only enough of the Tink fabric for 1 shorts leg and very very little of the other dotted fabric. I'd like to make cuffed easy fits shorts, but open to other suggestions.
> http://
> 
> 
> I also have a tink applique. I'm now thinking blue sparkly material, green dot cuffs and the tink applique on the bottom of one leg? What do you guys think?


That is super adorable!  I would go with denim too.  



Jajone said:


> Here's DD9 AK outfit. The fabric I used for the appliques matches a shirt I already have that I made to wear last trip. This is a mother/daughter trip only and she is ok with being all matchy.
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> They are not quite capri length, more board shorts length. I'm a little concerned about it being too hot for August, but will bring along last years custom in case. This was too cute of an idea to pass up.
> 
> She requested a "Golden princess" dress since this trip is in celebration of her golden birthday. Here's what I've been working on. It still needs straps of some sort and gold rick rack by the ruffle of the top. Thanks to all who gave me advice for making the top. I decided to go without a pattern and am pretty proud of how it turned out.   The back is all shirred.
> http://
> 
> 
> How do you keep the rope from unravelling at the ends? Here's a close up of the iron on applique she picked out for $1 You can see the sparkle in the gold fabric better in this picture.
> http://


Love the AK outfit and the golden princess dress.  I just got back from a mother/DD trip with my DD(9).  I'm going with just DS(8) in May and DD(7th bday) in Jan 2010.  Our family trips are wonderful but the one on one trips are very special.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I'm trying to figure out what to give Aisling...we are wiggling so I need to get prepared.  Her BFF, who is 2 years older, gets $20 a tooth...um, not in my house!  What kind of inflation is that?  I got a quarter and was happy with that!!!


Crazy!  I got a roll of $1 coins at Citizens.



mickimousemama said:


> The only time our tooth fairy brought anything different was when my oldest lost a tooth on his golden birthday at Disney, he got $100 Disney dollars, which really was what we were going to give him that day but decided to have the magic tooth fairy deliver it since it was such a special moment.  My middle son wants to know what he'll get if he looses a tooth on HIS golden birthday, *I said well hunny you'll be 25 so I'm just going to guess a nice dentist bill *


 



PrincessKell said:


> Yeah that sounds about right around here.  one day Georgia came home last year and told me that her friend lost her first tooth and the Tooth Fairy got her a new tooth brush, and $15 plus a new barbie and a movie. I was like DANG! I want that tooth fairy. Another this year got a brand new $50 bill! FOR A TOOTH, a boy in her class got an Ipod...


Insane!!!!  AND...nowhere near as cool as Georgia's tooth fairy's special note!!!!!


----------



## Jajone

I started out multiquoting everyone who commented on the gold dress, but I was overwhelmed with compliments. Thanks you, thank you everyone. I've never gotten sooo many comments before. I think the colors really make the dress. The gold fabric I bought at Hancock in the Christmas section. It's really a beautiful embossed fabric. I am very sorry, but I can not remember who helped with the top. Someone posted a similar style on here a while back and I asked about it. That person directed me to YCMT, but also said if you can shir, you don;t really need the pattern. So, that is what I did. Lots of measuring and cutting. Why didn't I even think about tying it?  



jham said:


> When my kids lose a tooth they get a $1 coin.  We call it a "Golden Dollar" and they only really see them when the tooth fairy brings them so that makes them special!  Although sometimes when you are at Disneyland or Disneyworld and Tink is the tooth fairy, she might just bring a paper dollar for fun!   The tooth fairy would go broke if she brought more than that, I have a lot of kids with a lot of teeth!


We did the same thing. Don't start too big or you will be in over your head.

 For a 10 year old, and to not make it look like jammies, I would do Denim with some of the tink fabric cuffs.[/QUOTE]
OK, I'm convinced, demin it is. I was just hoping to use up what I had.


----------



## livndisney

I KILLED my machine!!!! Seized up ALLLLLLLL the insides. I am so not happy. I am in the middle of making a big give. I had to switch machines and use a machine I am not used to and everything is taking twice as long.


----------



## jham

I just updated my Trip Report!!!and I'm shamelessly begging people to go comment on it because I feel like not very many people are reading it.


----------



## Haganfam5

Jajone said:


> I started out multiquoting everyone who commented on the gold dress, but I was overwhelmed with compliments. Thanks you, thank you everyone. I've never gotten sooo many comments before. I think the colors really make the dress. The gold fabric I bought at Hancock in the Christmas section. It's really a beautiful embossed fabric. I am very sorry, but I can not remember who helped with the top. Someone posted a similar style on here a while back and I asked about it. That person directed me to YCMT, but also said if you can shir, you don;t really need the pattern. So, that is what I did. Lots of measuring and cutting. Why didn't I even think about tying it?
> 
> 
> We did the same thing. Don't start too big or you will be in over your head.
> 
> .




Hi! It was me who helped you out. I am glad I did! It came out stunning! Just beautiful! If anyone needs some help just PM me and I'll give you some quick tips on making the top.  Like she said, I told her,  if you know how to shir, it's pretty easy after that.  Again beautiful job!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

livndisney said:


> I KILLED my machine!!!! Seized up ALLLLLLLL the insides. I am so not happy. I am in the middle of making a big give. I had to switch machines and use a machine I am not used to and everything is taking twice as long.



OH no!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

I came across this applique if someone afraid to try the machine method, would want to give it a try. 

http://disdressed.blogspot.com/2006/04/tutorial-hand-stitched-applique-with.html

I also found this cute Alice embroidery. It looks great. 

http://shop.emioli.de/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=199


----------



## Marianne0310

jham said:


> I just updated my Trip Report!!!
> 
> Love the trip report.
> 
> I don't post very often, but have always loved your creations.


----------



## bear_mom

> I am pretty sure it was something LisaZoe had on one of her customs, but there were other things on her's (I think I remember a tink face applique).



I thought so too, but I asked her and she said it wasn't hers.

Emily


----------



## ibesue

SallyfromDE said:


> I came across this applique if someone afraid to try the machine method, would want to give it a try.
> 
> http://disdressed.blogspot.com/2006/04/tutorial-hand-stitched-applique-with.html
> 
> I also found this cute Alice embroidery. It looks great.
> 
> http://shop.emioli.de/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=199




That is how I originally learned to applique!  And thanks for the website for embroidery.  They are so cute!  I wonder if anyone has actually used the designs.


----------



## danicaw

eeyore3847 said:


> hello Everyone... Ithas been at least a week since I was on here.... I was so busy etc from sewing and life... But I am going on a quick vacation for spring break to exciting Tucson AZ. But it is sun and lots of pool time...
> here is what I was working on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Cute Stuff! 



mickimousemama said:


> It IS soooo sad... although I did get some pretty good sales the other day about 35 yards of fabric, and 12 yards of trim for around $70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Christmas/snowman was already marked down to .75 and THEN 50% off of that price, I bought 5 yards just because of the price LOL.  I really had no "Need" for any of it but I bought it anyways just because I know it won't last long.  I plan on going down again tonight and seeing what they have left still.



Great Deals are always fun. Looks likes you got some great stuff! 



bear_mom said:


> The last of my customs for our upcoming trip:
> 
> Dd#2's Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dd #2's Tink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dd #1's Ariel (no, I did not make the Ariel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something quick I whipped up using the pre-shirred fabric from JoAnns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, our countdown calendar  . I wanted to redo it because the Micky heads aren't straight, but dh said it was fine and to leave it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking,
> Emily



They look great! Love the Tink colors! All are really cute! 



Jajone said:


> I made this criss cross top for DD, but want to make some matching shorts. I'm not sure what colors to use for the shorts so they don't look like jammies. She is going to be almost 10. I have lots of the blue sparkly fabric and dreen dots, only enough of the Tink fabric for 1 shorts leg and very very little of the other dotted fabric. I'd like to make cuffed easy fits shorts, but open to other suggestions.
> http://
> 
> 
> I also have a tink applique. I'm now thinking blue sparkly material, green dot cuffs and the tink applique on the bottom of one leg? What do you guys think?



I don't have any suggestions, just love it! I have been considering that pattern. It turned out wonderful! 



Jajone said:


> [URL="http://


Wow! She is going to love wearing that. 
Great job!


----------



## Clutterbug

Happy Friday everyone!  

Shamelessly promoting my Creative Pay It Forward on Facebook.  Check out my notes if you want to play and want me to make something just for you!!


----------



## pixeegrl

SallyfromDE said:


> I came across this applique if someone afraid to try the machine method, would want to give it a try.
> 
> http://disdressed.blogspot.com/2006/04/tutorial-hand-stitched-applique-with.html
> 
> I also found this cute Alice embroidery. It looks great.
> 
> http://shop.emioli.de/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=199



Thank you, these are very unique and adorable...unfortunately the last thing I need are more embroidery designs...but I might have to get some!


----------



## Clutterbug

Wow, the tooth fairy at my house needs to take some lessons from all of you!  Ours is not very exciting and sometimes she even forgets to stop the first night!  

Happy Belated birthday Morgan!!  Megan loves that Ruthie and Samantha got to go to MK to help you celebrate.  

Lori - love the beachy themed outfits!  I just bought some fabric today that would work perfectly for an outfit like that.  Hmmmm





bear_mom said:


> The last of my customs for our upcoming trip:
> 
> Dd#2's Minnie:



These are great outfits!  Those styles are great for the older girls.  Nice work!



Jajone said:


> http://
> 
> 
> I also have a tink applique. I'm now thinking blue sparkly material, green dot cuffs and the tink applique on the bottom of one leg? What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> http://



I just love them all and so does my DD.  She says the criss cross tp should have blue capris with a band of the colored dot on the bottom.  I've made her quite a few pairs of the Easy Fit capris like that and she loves them.  The golden outfit is beautiful!


----------



## Twins+2more

okay everyone....I have had little to no time to sew and look how soon till we go on our trip to disney.  I have 4 daughters so that is a lot, but I've got friends here who love me and my girls that have helped me out.  Wait till I get home and share photos...guess I'll have to do a trip report wont' I ?  Anyhow I ddi make a simple top and pant set for Sierra...acutally it was for martina but the shirt came out way way way way too big.  OOPS!
This is her I don't wanna get my photo taken pose



The back...do you think these are too tight?




The straps are a tirquoise and blue paisley...was thinkng it would look kinda like the ocean/sea



and here is the applique work on the capris


----------



## Clutterbug

livndisney said:


> I KILLED my machine!!!! Seized up ALLLLLLLL the insides. I am so not happy. I am in the middle of making a big give. I had to switch machines and use a machine I am not used to and everything is taking twice as long.



OH NO!!!    

So, do you have a new one in mind???  




Twins+2more said:


> okay everyone....I have had little to no time to sew and look how soon till we go on our trip to disney.  I have 4 daughters so that is a lot, but I've got friends here who love me and my girls that have helped me out.  Wait till I get home and share photos...guess I'll have to do a trip report wont' I ?  Anyhow I ddi make a simple top and pant set for Sierra...acutally it was for martina but the shirt came out way way way way too big.  OOPS!
> This is her I don't wanna get my photo taken pose
> 
> 
> 
> The back...do you think these are too tight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The straps are a tirquoise and blue paisley...was thinkng it would look kinda like the ocean/sea
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the applique work on the capris



I love it and I think it looks gorgeous on her!  Those colors are so striking with the white.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

PrincessKell said:


> Yeah that sounds about right around here.  one day Georgia came home last year and told me that her friend lost her first tooth and the Tooth Fairy got her a new tooth brush, and $15 plus a new barbie and a movie. I was like DANG! I want that tooth fairy. Another this year got a brand new $50 bill! FOR A TOOTH, a boy in her class got an Ipod...
> 
> 
> 
> WOW...that was lucky the gas station had them!  Oh that is funny stuff about the nice dentist bill!


That is a lot for a tooth. Jenna usually only gets a couple of dollars from the Tooth Fairy that comes to the apartment and a $5 bill from the Tooth Fairy that goes to my grandparent's house. 



HeatherSue said:


> And on a totally unrelated note...
> If anyone wants to see a picture of the ugliest doll in the universe- check out my TR!
> 
> http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30789413&postcount=224
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------


Oh my that is a very ugly doll. I was laughing so hard that my DH had to come see what was so funny. He wanted to know why the doll looks deformed.



PrincessKell said:


> Irish luck that is! hahaha OH man I am too much today.
> 
> I am going to try my hand at applique this weekend! My very first! I am gonna do a Shamrock for a St. Patty's day shirt for my roomies dd who doesn't like skirts. so I am gonna do pants and a shirt for her to wear to preschool.   Then I am gonna try a Mickey head for the Peach


You can do it Kelly and I know it will look great when you are done.



SallyfromDE said:


> I came across this applique if someone afraid to try the machine method, would want to give it a try.
> 
> http://disdressed.blogspot.com/2006/04/tutorial-hand-stitched-applique-with.html
> 
> I also found this cute Alice embroidery. It looks great.
> 
> http://shop.emioli.de/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=199


Cute Cute! Thanks for the links.


----------



## karamat

karebear1 said:


> My youngest daughter's b-day is 2 days after Christmas too!!  She's a really great kid.... must be somehting about that day!



Must be! That's my daughter's birthday also!




eyor44 said:


> Now I don't mean to get the Walmart thing rolling again, but I have a question about those that have gotten rid of their fabric departments. Does anyone remember if the sewing machines were clearanced also? I have seriously been thinking of a new machine as mine is 25 years old and very basic.



My Wal-Mart stopped carrying fabric about a year ago, but still carries sewing machines in the "lifestyle center" (or whatever its called now).  I never saw the machines go on sale.  Sorry!  Hope your store is different!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Oh T...don't fall into the lovey trap.  It's a NIGHTMARE!  Puppy has been Aisling's constant companion and it's AWFUL.  There are actually 4 of him that are rotated without her knowledge.  Two of them have disappeared...one at Disney.  i would LOVE for her to get rid of him.  It's going to make the kindergarten transition really rough when she can't hold him all day.



DD has a lovie that she just can't sleep without.  It was a gift from my mom's aunt, and I thought I would be a good mommie and buy a back-up or two - just in case.  I looked EVERYWHERE - google, Amazon, Ebay, CraigsList - and found nothing.  So DH calls the manufacturer - it was a one time production run, made specifically for Dillards 5 years ago!  It stays in the house full time now, but its a daily battle to keep it inside.  



mickimousemama said:


> We must have the same tooth fairy that leaves "Goldent Dollars"



The Easter Bunny leaves those at our house.  Reminds me that the "Easter Bunny" should stop by the bank while grocery shopping tomorrow!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

karamat said:


> DD has a lovie that she just can't sleep without.  It was a gift from my mom's aunt, and I thought I would be a good mommie and buy a back-up or two - just in case.  I looked EVERYWHERE - google, Amazon, Ebay, CraigsList - and found nothing.  So DH calls the manufacturer - it was a one time production run, made specifically for Dillards 5 years ago!  It stays in the house full time now, but its a daily battle to keep it inside.


That reminds me of a lady that I talked to in Wal-Mart a couple of years ago. She was looking at the stuffed animals and all of a sudden she got really excited and started grabbing a bunch of this particular bunny. She noticed that I was kind of looking at her, so she explains to me that her 1 year old son got one just like it when he was born and they had recently lost it. It was his favorite and he had a hard time going to sleep without it. She told me that she was buying as many of them as she could so that if it gets lost again she will have back ups. After she explained I totally understood. Jenna had a purple bean bag monkey that was her lovie. I used to have to take him while she was sleeping to wash him and he had to be back in her bed before she woke up.I miss those days.


----------



## Jennia

jham said:


> I just updated my Trip Report!!!and I'm shamelessly begging people to go comment on it because I feel like not very many people are reading it.



I've read it, though I haven't commented. If it makes you feel any better, I started a pretrip report and only had ONE comment on it, EVER lol! 



SallyfromDE said:


> I came across this applique if someone afraid to try the machine method, would want to give it a try.
> 
> http://disdressed.blogspot.com/2006/04/tutorial-hand-stitched-applique-with.html
> 
> I also found this cute Alice embroidery. It looks great.
> 
> http://shop.emioli.de/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=199



That's how I applique (freezer paper method)!


----------



## Dannielle_1

Thanks for everyone's input.  I did like the suggestion of using white around the flower, and I wish I had thought of that earlier.  I think that would have looked good.

I'm happy with how the applique turned out.  I ended up using the brown and I did have to go over it twice but really like the look.

I now just have to figure out how I want to put the lining and the outer-shell of my case together and finish off the opening.  Tried one thing tonight and didn't like it at all - took the seam ripper to it.  So I'll try something else tomorrow.

Here's what I have so far with my new tiny laptop.

Side 1:







Side 2:


----------



## JAM3

I am looking to buy a serger and thought this was the perfect place to ask for suggestions as to which one to buy.  I would like to use it for clothing as well as making things for the house like napkins.  Does anyone have some suggestions for me?


----------



## tinashaver

Have I told you guys lately I really   this thread! I may not post a lot but I do read just about everything you guys write! I am currently finishing up the accessories for DD & niece outfits.... bows & necklaces. ok that's it for now!


OH YEA forgot to mention.... I got some fabric off  from Asia in Disney print   the thread counts like 100 man it feels like _____ (insert negative word here) It looks cute? will see what I can do! show pic soon.


----------



## mickimousemama

Dannielle_1 said:


> Thanks for everyone's input.  I did like the suggestion of using white around the flower, and I wish I had thought of that earlier.  I think that would have looked good.
> 
> I'm happy with how the applique turned out.  I ended up using the brown and I did have to go over it twice but really like the look.
> 
> I now just have to figure out how I want to put the lining and the outer-shell of my case together and finish off the opening.  Tried one thing tonight and didn't like it at all - took the seam ripper to it.  So I'll try something else tomorrow.
> 
> Here's what I have so far with my new tiny laptop.
> 
> Side 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side 2:




I agree I really like how it turned out. I have been debating making one for my laptop


----------



## *Toadstool*

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I'm very excited. Megan turns 3 next month and is still not potty trained-
> Now today I have to go to the quilt shop to get some fabric...guess I will use a pull up for the trip out and come directly home.
> Im so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! With any luck she will be fully trained by the time this baby is born.


Congrats! Hannah still isn't potty trained. She keeps explaining to me that she isn't ready yet, and she'll let me know when she is. 



kimmylaj said:


> toadstool- no flying veggies at our st pattys day parade, just lots of beer lol


I think we are skipping the flying veggie parade as I found out it is in New Orleans. New Orleans on a Saturday is kinda scary for me. I got mugged on a Saturday in New Orleans. Guess I am paranoid. My hubby hates it there too. Hope you guys have/had fun. No flying cabbages for me! 



jham said:


> Yay on the potty training! Lily is 3 1/2 and just became potty trained.  When we got back from our trip a few weeks ago we just started putting her in underwear.  Not too long after that she declared she doesn't want pull-ups at night either She has had very few accidents.  I guess there's something to be said for waiting until they are 3 1/2  But wait, she's my last baby!


Awww.... I want to be in this just potty trained group! 



tinashaver said:


> finished the princess outfit the other day sorry 2year olds not easy to photograph!  Oh I found this jacket at the local thrift store and cute the sleeves and the bottom of it and added ruffles.


Cute! Is it bad that I want to call it "thrifty"??? hehe!



Jajone said:


>


Cute piratey outfits. I love those shirts. That is so cute!



Haganfam5 said:


> I made this one. It came out great, I think anyway  .
> 
> I modified the top and made the tail as instructed. I am glad you asked, because this was for halloween and I wasn't around here then so I have never been able to share:


Love it!!! You found the perfect tail fabric. How lucky are you!!!



GoofyG said:


> I'll do the happy dance with you!  My DD will be 3 next month and she is so stubborn, I didn't think I would ever get her trained.  Well the drive to Disney world, we did a 15hr drive the first day.  She stayed dry the whole time and used the potty every time we stopped.  So I decided to train her next wk during our spring break.  Well last wk we had AWESOME weather, in the 80's.  She ran out of pull ups and so I put her in panties!  Thursday will be a wk in panties.  We have Good days and a couple of days that there are accidents, but she is officailly in panties now! She even went to school today and came home in the same outfit!    I'm so excited!


So how did you "train" her? I have tried so many things and it doesn't work! She will go once or twice and then tell me she doesn't want to.



GoofyG said:


> My friend is doing the cup cake cake.  She is making a cake to look like a cloud and Mary Poppins sitting on the cake, then underneath will be cup cakes with Kites stuck in them to make them look like they are flying in the sky.  I think it sounds super cute!


That sounds so pretty. Can't wait to see it.



desparatelydisney said:


> I bet that tail took a while to get right...and I love the wig.



*TAIL IDEA!!!*
Just wanted to tell you that I made 2 mermaid costumes for some girls I used to babysit in highschool and I came up with an idea for the tail. I made an elastic loop(dyed elastic green and everything) that I put in the seam of the tail and put the end of the tail through it. That way they could run around with the tail up. I had figured out how to make it look cute like it was meant to be there, but I don't remember how. 



twob4him said:


> Congratulations!!!!  On the potty success stories!!!! Yes, the three of you discovered the *best kept potty training secret*...no matter how ready they seem at 2.....just wait till they are 3 years old and do it in a week....tops....see...... easy peasy mac and cheesey!!!!
> 
> (or you could do what most people do and try when they are two yrs old for months on end...and kill yourself trying to "train" them )


I waited until she was 3, but I am hoping it happens before she is 4. *sadface*



luvinyou said:


> TCP for the leggings and I have seen the rash gaurds at the Gap and Gap Outlet.  It is also Gap's G&G this weekend


 I am seeing rash guard shirts everywhere. Gymboree has the cutest swimsuit rashguard suit right now. It has ladybugs on it. I want it badly@!!!



t-beri said:


> Things are well w/ me...a little stressful but WELL.   I am oh, about 26 weeks or so into my pregnancy and things are looking good.  I'm tired though.  I just got a TON of supplies for making cloth diapers for the new little, so I won't be sewing much else until my stash is finished up, I do need to get some summer pillow case and a-line dresses made up for Lily while I'm waiting on the last of my diaper supplies to show.  OH, and matching nightgowns for Little and her Build-a-bear (er, uh, build-a-bunny???) Ella (can you guess what kind of dress she picked out???)
> 
> I have a TON of baby showers too...all of Brandons band mates (He's playing in a cover band now, to earn enough cash to keep him in recording equipment and gas money to continue doing his accoustic thing )  wives are pregnant.  We are all due between the first week of June and the first week of Aug.  HOW WEIRD?  and I have a childhood friend that is due just days before me. So I am going to be sewing up lots of baby gifts.  Mostly I'm thinking Bibs and matching burp cloths but maybe A-line outfits for the babes we KNOW are girls (2 so far) and possible booties...but that seems ambitious LOL.


I love making baby gifts, but having to do them all at once probably wouldn't be fun! Glad your pregnancy is going well.



mickimousemama said:


> I just made a really cute Elmo outfit I bought this fabric on ebay


Love that fabric! Elmo fabric is always so happy!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> And yes...sick that I am instantly thought that they need customs too! I'm trying to resist...but it may be hard...maybe just bags for the girls....ugh it's killing me!!!!!


Wow! I am excited for you. That is so cool!
Those girls are going to be sooo happy.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> My biggest desire is to not be sewing the day before we leave like last year.


Haha... I am usually sewing the hour before we leave for anything I make something special for.



bear_mom said:


> I'm irritated, can I vent for a minute?
> 
> A few days ago my MIL e-mailed me and asked me for dds sizes. I replied back that Jenna (my youngest) wears a size 7 and Cara (my oldest) wears a size 8. She e-mailed me back today and said that she would buy Jenna a size 7, but since Cara is almost 10 (she will be 10 in Aug) shouldn't she be in a size 9 at least?


I totally understand. *keeps mouth shut*



danicaw said:


> Morning all.
> If anyone has any tips for the needle question... I would love it!
> In looking where the needle broke I am sure I hit a pin, Usually I pull them out before then, oh well live and learn.
> I am just not sure which needle to use.


If you google sewing machine needle guide something will come up. I do that quite frequently. I usually use a 75/11 when it is cotton fabric. I use 60/11 when it is delicate fabric like batiste.
Ooh.. and I love Schmetz needles. Especially the Microtex ones. They are great for the delicate stuff.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> All the MIL talk cracks me up!  WHY oh WHY do they ask sizes if they aren't going to listen?  Mine does the same thing.  I have the opposite problem though.  Aisling is bigger than her age so my MIL buys stuff that it too small.  She asked me what size to get for summer clothes last week.  I told her 7...yes, Aisling is only 5 1/2 but 1) I don't let her wear tight shirts 2) she has a long torso and 3) I want them to last for longer than a week so while she may get away with a 6 for now, after one wash forget it.  So she goes to the store and comes home with a 6.  At least bigger clothes, they'll eventually grow into.  Smaller clothes are useless.  So now I have to take spend time and energy returning it.  How is that being helpful????


Again.. *keeping my mouth shut*



mickimousemama said:


>


Well it looks like you have the front piece and the back piece? I bought one of these type of things off ebay only to figure out I had bought just the front bodice, and I am missing the skirt and the back piece. It has a frog princess on the front. It will probably just sit in my stash forever. 



vargas17 said:


>


Love your Ariel pillowcase dress. How do you do it? Do you cut out all the pieces of her or just go over the lines with your satin stitch? 



Jennia said:


> Pattern Help!!
> 
> Okay, I posted this on the Big Give board as well:
> 
> I have a pattern question-says the little girl's chest is about 24", and the pattern I have says the bodice for a size 5 is 26" when finished. Should I make the size 5 (though says she wears 6x/7) or go to the size 6, which has a bust measurement of 27"? Don't want it to be super baggy on her. =)


I think someone mentioned already, but... I would measure the pattern pieces. Some patterns are just waaaay off.



froggy33 said:


> Whoo hoo!!  I just got the small world faces fabric!!  I paid a pretty penny, but I got a yard of it!  I have been wanting and looking for this for about two years now!!  SOOO excited.  I looked around all day (it was pretty difficult cause I didn't know the name/designer) and finally found it on the site that shall not be named!!  I can't wait to get it.
> 
> Sorry had to brag!!


I am in love with that fabric as well thanks to jham!!! I have about 3 yards of it now I think.... I had gotten some on ebay then decided I needed more in case I wanted to make 2 different oufits with it. liveabroad on ebay seems to always have it in stock. It is like it is taunting me... It was very expensive though. *sadface* I wish I had known you were looking for it.



livndisney said:


> Oh My word! She paraded through MK with Luthie AND Samantha! She would not let hold either one LOL.


Awww.. how adorable! She always looks so happy.




MouseTriper said:


> Have any of you seen the new Chasing Fireflies catalog??  They have some really cute new things!!!!  I want it all - oh why can't I be rich?


I am loving everything in there. I am hoping to copy some of those dresses.
Did you see that they sell things like fairy dust in glass jar for like 50 bucks??? I just about died laughing when I saw that.



MouseTriper said:


> Just curious....for those of you who put together Easter baskets what kind of things do you like to put in them besides the obvious chocolate?  Any favorite stores or websites you shop from???  I am tired of the same old kind of stuff.


We usually do fruit. Hannah loves fruit. I bought her some things for $1 at Target that were Strawberry Shortcake since that is her obsession right now.
Easter is the most important holiday to me, so she usually gets a special present too. I think this year it is just going to be her bed that I am painstakingly working on!



eeyore3847 said:


> hello Everyone... Ithas been at least a week since I was on here.... I was so busy etc from sewing and life... But I am going on a quick vacation for spring break to exciting Tucson AZ. But it is sun and lots of pool time...
> here is what I was working on!


Love the crabby dress. That is adorable.



bear_mom said:


> The last of my customs for our upcoming trip:
> 
> Dd#2's Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking,
> Emily


Cute. Love the A-lines with the skirts. I haven't seen that before.



t-beri said:


> It is SO okay to case me!!!  It's so rare that I have such a clever idea. I think of all of her customs it got the most attention.  We were in the very front at the parade and EVERYONE pointed it out.  Even Minnie Mouse.  Her Toy Story dress go almost as much attention.  And the day she wore her Friends around the world outfit, noone mentioned it at all.  But every woman who stood behind us commented on her hair!   I mean, the hair was cute but COME ON!  Noone got the Epcot / flags correlation???  LOL.  Please make her a Minnie safari outfit w/ my blessing and have a wonderful time on your trip!!!


I haven't seen this famous outfit. Is it exactly like Jajone's one??? I want to see it!!! What a cute idea. One of the few bowling shirts I have seen that I like for a girl.



Jajone said:


> Here's DD9 AK outfit. The fabric I used for the appliques matches a shirt I already have that I made to wear last trip. This is a mother/daughter trip only and she is ok with being all matchy.


Wow, that is just gorgeous! What kind of fabric is that?? Is it stretchy? It appears to be. I just love it! I want to make one out of gold silk dupioni now... Oh wait.. that would be CRAZY expensive. Please tell us the cheaper solution. 



snubie said:


> I had to get a new sewing machine a few weeks back.  I bought a janome and have been very happy.  I made a great discovery today (helps that I read the instruction manual today) - my machine has a serging foot and stitch!  It is so cool.


Is it just an overcasting thing? Or is the the foot that cuts the fabric??? I was warned not to use the foot that cuts the fabric because it puts alot of wear on the machine and might actually cause it to break. This was told to me by the Brother dealer. Just fyi in case that is what you are talking about. If you are talking about the one that guides the edge of the fabric to wear you create a serged effect then I adore that foot too! I use it sooo much!



mickimousemama said:


> This turned out FANTASTIC, do you mind sharing where you found your gold fabric?


Yes!!! Please!!!



livndisney said:


> I KILLED my machine!!!! Seized up ALLLLLLLL the insides. I am so not happy. I am in the middle of making a big give. I had to switch machines and use a machine I am not used to and everything is taking twice as long.


aawww... *hugs*



SallyfromDE said:


> I also found this cute Alice embroidery. It looks great.
> 
> http://shop.emioli.de/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=199


Omgoodness!! Those are soo cute. I love all her fairytail designs. I wonder if these are made to match those olily fabrics? I have no idea what they look like I just hear people talking about them. Just thought the name was similar. I wish she'd have a huge sale. I committed to not buying anymore designs for a looooonnnng time since I have 2 digitizing programs... I feel bad copying peoples stuff, but hubby tells me as long as I don't sell it that it isn't a big deal. 



ibesue said:


> That is how I originally learned to applique!  And thanks for the website for embroidery.  They are so cute!  I wonder if anyone has actually used the designs.


She has some sample designs that are free to try out. You can usually tell if the stuff is going to be good by the samples.
Let us know if you buy some... they are sooo cute!!!



Twins+2more said:


> okay everyone....I have had little to no time to sew and look how soon till we go on our trip to disney.  I have 4 daughters so that is a lot, but I've got friends here who love me and my girls that have helped me out.  Wait till I get home and share photos...guess I'll have to do a trip report wont' I ?  Anyhow I ddi make a simple top and pant set for Sierra...acutally it was for martina but the shirt came out way way way way too big.  OOPS!
> This is her I don't wanna get my photo taken pose



That is so pretty! Your DD looks thrilled.



Tinka_Belle said:


> That reminds me of a lady that I talked to in Wal-Mart a couple of years ago. She was looking at the stuffed animals and all of a sudden she got really excited and started grabbing a bunch of this particular bunny. She noticed that I was kind of looking at her, so she explains to me that her 1 year old son got one just like it when he was born and they had recently lost it. It was his favorite and he had a hard time going to sleep without it. She told me that she was buying as many of them as she could so that if it gets lost again she will have back ups. After she explained I totally understood. Jenna had a purple bean bag monkey that was her lovie. I used to have to take him while she was sleeping to wash him and he had to be back in her bed before she woke up.


My parents left my DD's favorite blanket which we called "silky" at the Nick Hotel. Nick Hotel mailed it to the Caribean Resort at DW and the front desk doesn't know what happened to it. I am still upset about it. It was mine when I was little, so it was super sentimental. I yelled at alot of people at DW because of this. They actually have that the shipment was accepted there, but they don't have it. 



Dannielle_1 said:


> *trying to not keep all the pics because I don't want to have to make 5 posts!*


That is adorable. Did you get a netbook?



JAM3 said:


> I am looking to buy a serger and thought this was the perfect place to ask for suggestions as to which one to buy.  I would like to use it for clothing as well as making things for the house like napkins.  Does anyone have some suggestions for me?


Depends how much you want to spend. I am holding out for a Babylock. May never happen, but a girl can dream.  

Still painting on the castle bed. I have moved onto roses, vines, and leaves. I am not loving how it is turning out, but I am overcritical of myself. Hubby is helping me now, so that is moving things along. He is a great brick painter.  

EDITED TO ADD THIS:
*SHAMPOO,LOTION, and BABYCARE ITEMS FOUND WITH DANGEROUS CHEMICALS IN THEM!*
We used to use Aveeno creamy wash until I switched to California Baby and Burts Bees. I am glad I did. Formaldehyde in baby shampoo??? Are they kidding:??? Especially considering alot of these things are marketed towards kids like my DD who have sensitive skin and eczema. I'm not sure how serious this is, but DH checked it out on snopes(I think that is where he said he checked the articles validity) and it is on USAToday's website. Just thought some of you would want to know. I have so much trouble with DD's skin! I am going to stay away from these products.
[URL="http://www.usatoday.com/news/health/2009-03-12-formaldehyde_N.htm#table"]
http://www.usatoday.com/news/health/2009-03-12-formaldehyde_N.htm#table


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Wondering if you all will take mercy on me!  I'm a wishful Disboutiquer, I have the sewing machine in the closet just sitting there, untouched.  

I can barely thread it (but after messing with it a while figure it out) and can make curtains and maybe a pillowsheet if I take a day or two and no one minds the jagged lines that should be straight!  

Is there any hope for me?  What would be an easy project to start on?  I'm at a loss with patterns but want to learn.  My daughter is 8 now and some of the things I could have made for her when she was little make me sad that I didn't push myself to learn earlier!  There's still hope though, she LOVES wearing ruffled short shirts over her jeans and I'm hoping to make her (AND MYSELF!) something special for our trip in Jan. 2010.  That is SURELY enough time for me to learn to sew a straight line, right???   

Where is a good place to start?!?!?!


----------



## Jajone

Haganfam5 said:


> Hi! It was me who helped you out. I am glad I did! It came out stunning! Just beautiful! If anyone needs some help just PM me and I'll give you some quick tips on making the top.  Like she said, I told her,  if you know how to shir, it's pretty easy after that.  Again beautiful job!


So sorry I forgot who you were! You gave me the confidence to try it. My DD is at the size that most of the YCMT patterns don;t fit, so anything I have to buy has to be adjusted. I looked at YCMT, but didn't want to spend the money on this pattern to only use it once.



*Toadstool* said:


> Wow, that is just gorgeous! What kind of fabric is that?? Is it stretchy? It appears to be. I just love it! I want to make one out of gold silk dupioni now... Oh wait.. that would be CRAZY expensive. Please tell us the cheaper solution.



Sadly to say, I think it is made for stuff like tablerunners. I found it near the Christmas stuff at Hancock's. It is not stretchy and a little heavy.


----------



## HeatherSue

TODAY IS THE SHIP DATE FOR THE MUTTSHOUSE BIG GIVE!!

Please check your shipping status on the Big Give board and let me know over on that board if you have already shipped (posts get lost in the crowd on this thread).

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=67520&threadid=585031&page=1

I made the ship date closer to the actual trip for this give since it was such short notice. 

Thank you all so much!!


----------



## livndisney

HeatherSue said:


> TODAY IS THE SHIP DATE FOR THE MUTTSHOUSE BIG GIVE!!
> 
> Please check your shipping status on the Big Give board and let me know over on that board if you have already shipped (posts get lost in the crowd on this thread).
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=67520&threadid=585031&page=1
> 
> I made the ship date closer to the actual trip for this give since it was such short notice.
> 
> Thank you all so much!!



Sent you a PM on the big give board-Ms HeatherSue


----------



## roscoepc1

Dannielle_1 said:


> Thanks for everyone's input.  I did like the suggestion of using white around the flower, and I wish I had thought of that earlier.  I think that would have looked good.
> 
> I'm happy with how the applique turned out.  I ended up using the brown and I did have to go over it twice but really like the look.
> 
> I now just have to figure out how I want to put the lining and the outer-shell of my case together and finish off the opening.  Tried one thing tonight and didn't like it at all - took the seam ripper to it.  So I'll try something else tomorrow.
> 
> Here's what I have so far with my new tiny laptop.
> 
> Side 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side 2:




That looks AWESOME! I'm glad someone thought to suggest the "two times over"!! That totally solves what I had concerns about!


----------



## minnie2

livndisney said:


> I KILLED my machine!!!! Seized up ALLLLLLLL the insides. I am so not happy. I am in the middle of making a big give. I had to switch machines and use a machine I am not used to and everything is taking twice as long.


Oh NO!!!!!  So are you running out today getting a new one 


Twins+2more said:


> okay everyone....I have had little to no time to sew and look how soon till we go on our trip to disney.  I have 4 daughters so that is a lot, but I've got friends here who love me and my girls that have helped me out.  Wait till I get home and share photos...guess I'll have to do a trip report wont' I ?  Anyhow I ddi make a simple top and pant set for Sierra...acutally it was for martina but the shirt came out way way way way too big.  OOPS!
> This is her I don't wanna get my photo taken pose
> 
> 
> 
> The back...do you think these are too tight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The straps are a tirquoise and blue paisley...was thinkng it would look kinda like the ocean/sea
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the applique work on the capris


so cute!  



Tinka_Belle said:


> That reminds me of a lady that I talked to in Wal-Mart a couple of years ago. She was looking at the stuffed animals and all of a sudden she got really excited and started grabbing a bunch of this particular bunny. She noticed that I was kind of looking at her, so she explains to me that her 1 year old son got one just like it when he was born and they had recently lost it. It was his favorite and he had a hard time going to sleep without it. She told me that she was buying as many of them as she could so that if it gets lost again she will have back ups. After she explained I totally understood. Jenna had a purple bean bag monkey that was her lovie. I used to have to take him while she was sleeping to wash him and he had to be back in her bed before she woke up.I miss those days.


i wish we had an heir and a spare!  Kyle found this blanket wen he was a few months old ad we where at TJMaxx or Marshalls  that he refused to let go of and well that became Blankie and we hunted every where once we realized  Blankie was  IT for him.  No dice.  Washing it is hard because he freaks and says it isn't right and even if I trick him and do it when he is in school he knows!  LOL  Then a few years ago we where at the Atlanta Zoo and my mom found 'Yellowie' ( can you sense a theme here with the naming?) it is a yellow monkey.  Both of those are his be all and end all thing!  OMG our lives would be over if either was lost!  When he was very little he had what we would call his Entourage it was a Mickey he got at WDW , Blankie ad baby a monkey from Build a Bear.  It went every where he couldn't even go upstairs or down stairs with out them!  All are still in his bed but we managed to convince him to keep them there!  My girlfriend keeps telling me he is too old to have Blankie and Yellowie and I fight her on it!  SO he is 6.5 I figured he can be like Linus and make a sport coat out of Blankie when he gets older!   

And yes Blankie and yellowie have both been to WDW!  



Dannielle_1 said:


> Thanks for everyone's input.  I did like the suggestion of using white around the flower, and I wish I had thought of that earlier.  I think that would have looked good.
> 
> I'm happy with how the applique turned out.  I ended up using the brown and I did have to go over it twice but really like the look.
> 
> I now just have to figure out how I want to put the lining and the outer-shell of my case together and finish off the opening.  Tried one thing tonight and didn't like it at all - took the seam ripper to it.  So I'll try something else tomorrow.
> 
> Here's what I have so far with my new tiny laptop.
> 
> Side 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side 2:


It came out great!


Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Wondering if you all will take mercy on me!  I'm a wishful Disboutiquer, I have the sewing machine in the closet just sitting there, untouched.
> 
> I can barely thread it (but after messing with it a while figure it out) and can make curtains and maybe a pillowsheet if I take a day or two and no one minds the jagged lines that should be straight!
> 
> Is there any hope for me?  What would be an easy project to start on?  I'm at a loss with patterns but want to learn.  My daughter is 8 now and some of the things I could have made for her when she was little make me sad that I didn't push myself to learn earlier!  There's still hope though, she LOVES wearing ruffled short shirts over her jeans and I'm hoping to make her (AND MYSELF!) something special for our trip in Jan. 2010.  That is SURELY enough time for me to learn to sew a straight line, right???
> 
> Where is a good place to start?!?!?!


Check out youcanmakethis.com.  They ahve some easy stuff on there and it actually help you learn some trick on how to sew!  Carlac's stuff is great!  My ddis 9 and I have made her some simply sweet tops/dresses. portrait peasant tops, easy fit pants and a few other things.  
Good luck and Welcome!


----------



## Piper

for those of you with a "blankie"--read _Owen_ by Kevin Henkes.  It is a great book!  I love the final solution at the end and how it shut Mrs. Tweezers up!  (she was obviously childless!)


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Dannielle_1 said:


> Thanks for everyone's input.  I did like the suggestion of using white around the flower, and I wish I had thought of that earlier.  I think that would have looked good.
> 
> I'm happy with how the applique turned out.  I ended up using the brown and I did have to go over it twice but really like the look.
> 
> I now just have to figure out how I want to put the lining and the outer-shell of my case together and finish off the opening.  Tried one thing tonight and didn't like it at all - took the seam ripper to it.  So I'll try something else tomorrow.
> 
> Here's what I have so far with my new tiny laptop.
> 
> Side 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side 2:


Your sleeve looks so cute right now. I like the brown. It makes it stand out a bit. 

On the subject of blankies. I think that a child will get rid of it when he or she is ready. I wouldn't take it from him. I think that that would cause more damage than letting him have it. He keeps it in his bed so he is half way there. Tell your friend to bug off.

And on the naming thing. Jenna's bean bag monkey was named Beans McMonkey.  Yup that's right I have no imagination when it comes to naming lovies.


----------



## minnie2

Piper said:


> for those of you with a "blankie"--read _Owen_ by Kevin Henkes.  It is a great book!  I love the final solution at the end and how it shut Mrs. Tweezers up!  (she was obviously childless!)


I will have to check it out! 



Tinka_Belle said:


> Your sleeve looks so cute right now. I like the brown. It makes it stand out a bit.
> 
> On the subject of blankies. I think that a child will get rid of it when he or she is ready. I wouldn't take it from him. I think that that would cause more damage than letting him have it. He keeps it in his bed so he is half way there. Tell your friend to bug off.
> 
> And on the naming thing. Jenna's bean bag monkey was named Beans McMonkey.  Yup that's right I have no imagination when it comes to naming lovies.


I agree!  Problem is the few time he has slept at my girlfriend house he has freaked and wanted them  Bad mommy didn't bring them because her dogs chew her kids stuff and god forbid they got ruined my world would be over.  Then the other things is her house is so dirty.  I love her she is an amazing person but I have to over look them mess.  I am talking Desperate need of Clean house mess!  I have actually told her I would help her get it organized and frankly I HATE cleaning.  My house is not perfect by a long shot but still...  So when he has slept there I have to bring different monkey and blanket..

 LOL Beans McMonkey!  
Kyle is as original as his father.  When George was a kid he had a cat he named Kitty!  Yeah so I am glad I got to name Daisy!  And the other pets or we would ahve had doggie and Doggy.  Heck Growing up he had a dog named Leo and when his grandmother got a dog she named it Leo!  I think it is a family thing they aren't exactly original!


----------



## HeatherSue

2manyprincesses said:


> Who knew the Tooth Fairy had such cool handwriting!?!?
> 
> I'm in shame here b/c our tooth fairy always forgets and I always have to "help her out"  I usually front Becca her $ the morning after the TF was supposed to come and then she pays me back.  I have to say she's pretty good about it though!


Our tooth fairy took 3 days to come this last time. 



livndisney said:


> I KILLED my machine!!!! Seized up ALLLLLLLL the insides. I am so not happy. I am in the middle of making a big give. I had to switch machines and use a machine I am not used to and everything is taking twice as long.


Yikes!! 



jham said:


> I just updated my Trip Report!!!and I'm shamelessly begging people to go comment on it because I feel like not very many people are reading it.


I just checked and you have 3075 views!! I'd say you've got all sorts of readers!



SallyfromDE said:


> I came across this applique if someone afraid to try the machine method, would want to give it a try.
> 
> http://disdressed.blogspot.com/2006/04/tutorial-hand-stitched-applique-with.html
> 
> I also found this cute Alice embroidery. It looks great.
> 
> http://shop.emioli.de/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=199


Those designs are SOOOO cute!  I added both links to the bookmarks.  Thank you!



Twins+2more said:


> okay everyone....I have had little to no time to sew and look how soon till we go on our trip to disney.  I have 4 daughters so that is a lot, but I've got friends here who love me and my girls that have helped me out.  Wait till I get home and share photos...guess I'll have to do a trip report wont' I ?  Anyhow I ddi make a simple top and pant set for Sierra...acutally it was for martina but the shirt came out way way way way too big.  OOPS!
> This is her I don't wanna get my photo taken pose
> 
> 
> 
> The back...do you think these are too tight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The straps are a tirquoise and blue paisley...was thinkng it would look kinda like the ocean/sea
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the applique work on the capris


Everything looks good from what I can see!  I was going to un- th_ the pictures, but I didn't know if you'd made them so small for privacy purposes.  I'm glad you have friends that will make things for your family!  



Tinka_Belle said:


> Oh my that is a very ugly doll. I was laughing so hard that my DH had to come see what was so funny. He wanted to know why the doll looks deformed.


It's HORRIBLE, isn't it??



Dannielle_1 said:


> Thanks for everyone's input.  I did like the suggestion of using white around the flower, and I wish I had thought of that earlier.  I think that would have looked good.
> 
> I'm happy with how the applique turned out.  I ended up using the brown and I did have to go over it twice but really like the look.
> 
> I now just have to figure out how I want to put the lining and the outer-shell of my case together and finish off the opening.  Tried one thing tonight and didn't like it at all - took the seam ripper to it.  So I'll try something else tomorrow.
> 
> Here's what I have so far with my new tiny laptop.
> 
> Side 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side 2:


Wow, it turned out GREAT!!  I am very impressed!
I made Tessa an outfit out of that fabric.  I just love it!



tinashaver said:


> Have I told you guys lately I really   this thread! I may not post a lot but I do read just about everything you guys write! I am currently finishing up the accessories for DD & niece outfits.... bows & necklaces. ok that's it for now!
> 
> 
> OH YEA forgot to mention.... I got some fabric off  from Asia in Disney print   the thread counts like 100 man it feels like _____ (insert negative word here) It looks cute? will see what I can do! show pic soon.


Sometimes I'll iron some interfacing onto the back of fabric that is really cheap feeling, if I want to give it added body.

I can't wait to see what you make!



*Toadstool* said:


> Still painting on the castle bed. I have moved onto roses, vines, and leaves. I am not loving how it is turning out, but I am overcritical of myself. Hubby is helping me now, so that is moving things along. He is a great brick painter.
> 
> EDITED TO ADD THIS:
> *SHAMPOO,LOTION, and BABYCARE ITEMS FOUND WITH DANGEROUS CHEMICALS IN THEM!*
> We used to use Aveeno creamy wash until I switched to California Baby and Burts Bees. I am glad I did. Formaldehyde in baby shampoo??? Are they kidding:??? Especially considering alot of these things are marketed towards kids like my DD who have sensitive skin and eczema. I'm not sure how serious this is, but DH checked it out on snopes(I think that is where he said he checked the articles validity) and it is on USAToday's website. Just thought some of you would want to know. I have so much trouble with DD's skin! I am going to stay away from these products.
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/news/health/2009-03-12-formaldehyde_N.htm#table


I am dying to see that bed!!!! I can't wait!!

I tried the link and nothing came up.  Thanks for the warning, I'll google it and see what I come up with!
ETA:  I clicked the link again and it worked this time.  It must have been my computer!



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Wondering if you all will take mercy on me!  I'm a wishful Disboutiquer, I have the sewing machine in the closet just sitting there, untouched.
> 
> I can barely thread it (but after messing with it a while figure it out) and can make curtains and maybe a pillowsheet if I take a day or two and no one minds the jagged lines that should be straight!
> 
> Is there any hope for me?  What would be an easy project to start on?  I'm at a loss with patterns but want to learn.  My daughter is 8 now and some of the things I could have made for her when she was little make me sad that I didn't push myself to learn earlier!  There's still hope though, she LOVES wearing ruffled short shirts over her jeans and I'm hoping to make her (AND MYSELF!) something special for our trip in Jan. 2010.  That is SURELY enough time for me to learn to sew a straight line, right???
> 
> Where is a good place to start?!?!?!



I would suggest the Easy Fit Pants or Portrait Peasant Top by CarlaC from www.youcanmakethis.com.  They are both really easy for beginners and include instructions that are really helpful for beginners!  If you need to upsize any of the patters on there, here's a helpful chart by CarlaC:

http://shop.emioli.de/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=199


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

I am trying to do some spring cleaning which means organizing my fabric that is in piles on my floor. 

I was wondering about the comic book boards, that some of you have purchased.  Where did you get them?  TIA


----------



## billwendy

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I am trying to do some spring cleaning which means organizing my fabric that is in piles on my floor.
> 
> I was wondering about the comic book boards, that some of you have purchased.  Where did you get them?  TIA



I just got some at the comic book store at the mall last weekend - not sure if they were the right thing - they were 100 for about $9,,,,like a coated cardboard??? now, how do you fold the fabric onto them and keep it on there??? 

Got some patchwork plaid fabric to try to make myself some shorts this year!! Im scared to do it!! I wish carla made the pattern in plus sized - lol - serioiusly, anyone know of a good simple womens size shorts pattern???

Got a few more tutti frutti combo's last night too - they dont have much boy patterns this year though at my joann's.....






Have a great Saturday!


----------



## HeatherSue

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I am trying to do some spring cleaning which means organizing my fabric that is in piles on my floor.
> 
> I was wondering about the comic book boards, that some of you have purchased.  Where did you get them?  TIA


As Wendy said, you can get them at any comic books store.  I like the way they make the fabric look and they're pretty cheap! 



billwendy said:


> I just got some at the comic book store at the mall last weekend - not sure if they were the right thing - they were 100 for about $9,,,,like a coated cardboard??? now, how do you fold the fabric onto them and keep it on there???
> 
> Got some patchwork plaid fabric to try to make myself some shorts this year!! Im scared to do it!! I wish carla made the pattern in plus sized - lol - serioiusly, anyone know of a good simple womens size shorts pattern???
> 
> Got a few more tutti frutti combo's last night too - they dont have much boy patterns this year though at my joann's.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Saturday!



Here's the tutorial for folding the fabric onto comic book boards.  It's in the bookmarks and you can do a search for "folding fabric" "comic" "comic boards", etc... if you can't find it.

http://featheredfibers.wordpress.com/2008/02/28/fabric-stash-organization-and-tutorial/

*Steph:*  Do a search for "Steph" and you'll find several interesting tutorials!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Tinka_Belle said:


> That reminds me of a lady that I talked to in Wal-Mart a couple of years ago. She was looking at the stuffed animals and all of a sudden she got really excited and started grabbing a bunch of this particular bunny. She noticed that I was kind of looking at her, so she explains to me that her 1 year old son got one just like it when he was born and they had recently lost it. It was his favorite and he had a hard time going to sleep without it. She told me that she was buying as many of them as she could so that if it gets lost again she will have back ups. After she explained I totally understood. Jenna had a purple bean bag monkey that was her lovie. I used to have to take him while she was sleeping to wash him and he had to be back in her bed before she woke up.I miss those days.



I wish I had a couple of Betty's. Kirsta's doll is in such bad shape. She now sports dreadlocks. But at one point, her musline body was falling apart and I decided to replace it when she was outside playing. I thought I'd hide the body parts in the sink so she couldn't see them. What on earth possessed her to walk in the house and right over to the sink, I will never know. She screamed bloody murder about how I killed Betty. Then she stood under my arm as I tried to finish sewing the body to get her put back together. Betty is looking pretty good, except I don't care for dreadlocks. 



Dannielle_1 said:


> Thanks for everyone's input.  I did like the suggestion of using white around the flower, and I wish I had thought of that earlier.  I think that would have looked good.
> 
> I'm happy with how the applique turned out.  I ended up using the brown and I did have to go over it twice but really like the look.
> 
> I now just have to figure out how I want to put the lining and the outer-shell of my case together and finish off the opening.  Tried one thing tonight and didn't like it at all - took the seam ripper to it.  So I'll try something else tomorrow.
> 
> Here's what I have so far with my new tiny laptop.
> 
> Side 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side 2:



I think it came out really nice. I love the band and the brown really enhances it. 



JAM3 said:


> I am looking to buy a serger and thought this was the perfect place to ask for suggestions as to which one to buy.  I would like to use it for clothing as well as making things for the house like napkins.  Does anyone have some suggestions for me?



I have a cheap Brother 1034d. I only had it a few months when the foot lever handle broke. I've learned it's better to just spend more and get a heavier weight machine (my brother machine also broke after a short period of time), the cheapies use alot of plastic parts. But, I will say, it is pretty easy to change the thread colors. And that has always been my greatest fear of using the serger, is the threading. 



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Wondering if you all will take mercy on me!  I'm a wishful Disboutiquer, I have the sewing machine in the closet just sitting there, untouched.
> 
> I can barely thread it (but after messing with it a while figure it out) and can make curtains and maybe a pillowsheet if I take a day or two and no one minds the jagged lines that should be straight!
> 
> Is there any hope for me?  What would be an easy project to start on?  I'm at a loss with patterns but want to learn.  My daughter is 8 now and some of the things I could have made for her when she was little make me sad that I didn't push myself to learn earlier!  There's still hope though, she LOVES wearing ruffled short shirts over her jeans and I'm hoping to make her (AND MYSELF!) something special for our trip in Jan. 2010.  That is SURELY enough time for me to learn to sew a straight line, right???
> 
> Where is a good place to start?!?!?!



I've been sewing for at least 40 years, and I still can't sew a straight line! Go to YouCanMakeThis.com and you can find tons of great patterns for everyone.


----------



## jessica52877

Drive by posting but I'll be back later to read!

TODAY is also the ship date for the DMBFAN BIG GIVE!

In case you haven't been following along on their trip report she has been posting wonderful pictures of everything and the kids have been overjoyed with it all! She posted new pictures last night of the kids modeling a few of the things Linnette sent!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2034240


----------



## minnie2

billwendy said:


> I just got some at the comic book store at the mall last weekend - not sure if they were the right thing - they were 100 for about $9,,,,like a coated cardboard??? now, how do you fold the fabric onto them and keep it on there???
> 
> Got some patchwork plaid fabric to try to make myself some shorts this year!! Im scared to do it!! I wish carla made the pattern in plus sized - lol - serioiusly, anyone know of a good simple womens size shorts pattern???
> 
> Got a few more tutti frutti combo's last night too - they dont have much boy patterns this year though at my joann's.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


I have some of those!  Though that animal one is adorable!  



SallyfromDE said:


> I've been sewing for at least 40 years, and I still can't sew a straight line! Go to YouCanMakeThis.com and you can find tons of great patterns for everyone.


That makes me feel so much better!  Does that make me a bad person 




Ok Twilight lovers
I will admit now on book 4 I am totally hooked!!!!!!!  George is on book 3 and loves it!  It is kind of cool reading it with him I just wish he would get further so we could really talk about it!  He keeps complaining about something I know the answer too!  UGH!   

 I forgot who was so hooked that they made a bunch of aprons inspired by the characters I will say my mind is flowing I just can't think about what to make!  I am even the odd all I LOVE Emmett!  He is so cool!  I even love Rosalie of course I love them all but for some odd reason they are my favs.  go figure.


----------



## t-beri

Did you guys read Carlas blog update????  She has a new dress pattern in the works      Woo hoo!!!  I just bought the A-Line pattern, I know that's crazy...how could I not already own it?  I am going to start some sewing for a baby shower gift today.  Hopefully I'll finish up quickly but I am making quite a few things to put into a basket.  I have a lot of baby sewing to do these days aside from my diapers for the new littlest 2 of Brandons bandmates wives are preggers and my good friend Candace too.  I am making a basket of cloth toys for Candace and am SOOO excited about that!  She and her hubby are pretty eco-sensitive so I know that they will appreciate it.  
But for today I am going to start w/ a reversible A-line and reversible Easy Fit pants turned bloomers.  I am using the same prints (heidi grace butterflies and coordinating stripe) in 2 colorways chocolate and cream.  I think it's gonna be sweet!(no pun intended) 
Then depending on time I will work on some of the following
1. bibs and burp cloths out of the same fabrics
2. A little peanut doll by Bit Of Whimsy (YCMT)
3. A taggie w/ butterflies on one side and minky on the opposite (I'm gonna need to get a walking foot b/c the last time I made a blanket w/ minky I almost ripped my hair out!)

Wish me luck, I hop to post pics later.
...t.

PS. Danielle1, your laptop cover came out AWESOME!


----------



## sheridee32

minnie2 said:


> I have some of those!  Though that animal one is adorable!
> 
> That makes me feel so much better!  Does that make me a bad person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Twilight lovers
> I will admit now on book 4 I am totally hooked!!!!!!!  George is on book 3 and loves it!  It is kind of cool reading it with him I just wish he would get further so we could really talk about it!  He keeps complaining about something I know the answer too!  UGH!
> 
> I forgot who was so hooked that they made a bunch of aprons inspired by the characters I will say my mind is flowing I just can't think about what to make!  I am even the odd all I LOVE Emmett!  He is so cool!  I even love Rosalie of course I love them all but for some odd reason they are my favs.  go figure.



I just finished the fourth yesterday my daughter says there maybe a 5th writen in edwards perspective. Can't wait now I have nothing else to read


----------



## Tinka_Belle

sheridee32 said:


> I just finished the fourth yesterday my daughter says there maybe a 5th writen in edwards perspective. Can't wait now I have nothing else to read


If you go to Stephanie Meyer's website you can read what was written. Someone released it before she was finished so she posted what was done and she doesn't know if she will finish it.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Hey all!  Been busy still.  Working out some of lifes challenges.  Haven't sewn in at least 2 weeks.  I need to use up some of my fabric stash and dd5 has no summer clothes yet!

I hope I can keep up from now on!


----------



## ibesue

*Toadstool* said:


> I waited until she was 3, but I am hoping it happens before she is 4. *sadface*
> 
> *I waited until all my DC were 3.  It works so much better!  And she will get there!
> *
> I am seeing rash guard shirts everywhere. Gymboree has the cutest swimsuit rashguard suit right now. It has ladybugs on it. I want it badly@!!!
> 
> *The gymboree ones are on sale this week!  They are really cute in person!
> *
> 
> Haha... I am usually sewing the hour before we leave for anything I make something special for.
> 
> *Sigh, me too.*
> 
> 
> If you google sewing machine needle guide something will come up. I do that quite frequently. I usually use a 75/11 when it is cotton fabric. I use 60/11 when it is delicate fabric like batiste.
> Ooh.. and I love Schmetz needles. Especially the Microtex ones. They are great for the delicate stuff.
> 
> *I have been sewing a LONG time and I always just use the universal or ball point needles.  I didn't realize there were differences?   *
> 
> 
> Well it looks like you have the front piece and the back piece? I bought one of these type of things off ebay only to figure out I had bought just the front bodice, and I am missing the skirt and the back piece. It has a frog princess on the front. It will probably just sit in my stash forever.
> 
> *That is terrible.  Can you find any coordinating fabric??*
> 
> 
> She has some sample designs that are free to try out. You can usually tell if the stuff is going to be good by the samples.
> Let us know if you buy some... they are sooo cute!!!
> 
> *Good idea!*
> 
> 
> Depends how much you want to spend. I am holding out for a Babylock. May never happen, but a girl can dream.
> 
> *Me too, I want the one Shannon got!!!*
> 
> Still painting on the castle bed. I have moved onto roses, vines, and leaves. I am not loving how it is turning out, but I am overcritical of myself. Hubby is helping me now, so that is moving things along. He is a great brick painter.
> 
> *I cannot wait to see it!*





billwendy said:


> I just got some at the comic book store at the mall last weekend - not sure if they were the right thing - they were 100 for about $9,,,,like a coated cardboard??? now, how do you fold the fabric onto them and keep it on there???
> 
> Got some patchwork plaid fabric to try to make myself some shorts this year!! Im scared to do it!! I wish carla made the pattern in plus sized - lol - serioiusly, anyone know of a good simple womens size shorts pattern???
> 
> Got a few more tutti frutti combo's last night too - they dont have much boy patterns this year though at my joann's.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Saturday!



Thanks for the info on the comic book boards.  I knew it had been discussed here before, but i couldn't remember what they were called.  I love that little jungle print!  I think baby DGD needs that!



HeatherSue said:


> Here's the tutorial for folding the fabric onto comic book boards.  It's in the bookmarks and you can do a search for "folding fabric" "comic" "comic boards", etc... if you can't find it.
> 
> http://featheredfibers.wordpress.com/2008/02/28/fabric-stash-organization-and-tutorial/



Thanks, that would have been my next question!  I think I will try to see if I can find a comic book store near me!



SallyfromDE said:


> I wish I had a couple of Betty's. Kirsta's doll is in such bad shape. She now sports dreadlocks. But at one point, her musline body was falling apart and I decided to replace it when she was outside playing. I thought I'd hide the body parts in the sink so she couldn't see them. What on earth possessed her to walk in the house and right over to the sink, I will never know. She screamed bloody murder about how I killed Betty. Then she stood under my arm as I tried to finish sewing the body to get her put back together. Betty is looking pretty good, except I don't care for dreadlocks.
> 
> I have a cheap Brother 1034d. I only had it a few months when the foot lever handle broke. I've learned it's better to just spend more and get a heavier weight machine (my brother machine also broke after a short period of time), the cheapies use alot of plastic parts. But, I will say, it is pretty easy to change the thread colors. And that has always been my greatest fear of using the serger, is the threading.
> 
> I've been sewing for at least 40 years, and I still can't sew a straight line! Go to YouCanMakeThis.com and you can find tons of great patterns for everyone.



Poor baby girl to see that doll all chopped up!!  I can just see her standing by you until you finished it!

I hate threading the serger too.  I want a self threading one!  And as for the straight lines?    I read once you can practice on a lined piece of paper.  Just go back and forth following the lines. 



t-beri said:


> Did you guys read Carlas blog update????  She has a new dress pattern in the works      Woo hoo!!!  I just bought the A-Line pattern, I know that's crazy...how could I not already own it?  I am going to start some sewing for a baby shower gift today.  Hopefully I'll finish up quickly but I am making quite a few things to put into a basket.  I have a lot of baby sewing to do these days aside from my diapers for the new littlest 2 of Brandons bandmates wives are preggers and my good friend Candace too.  I am making a basket of cloth toys for Candace and am SOOO excited about that!  She and her hubby are pretty eco-sensitive so I know that they will appreciate it.
> But for today I am going to start w/ a reversible A-line and reversible Easy Fit pants turned bloomers.  I am using the same prints (heidi grace butterflies and coordinating stripe) in 2 colorways chocolate and cream.  I think it's gonna be sweet!(no pun intended)
> Then depending on time I will work on some of the following
> 1. bibs and burp cloths out of the same fabrics
> 2. A little peanut doll by Bit Of Whimsy (YCMT)
> 3. A taggie w/ butterflies on one side and minky on the opposite (I'm gonna need to get a walking foot b/c the last time I made a blanket w/ minky I almost ripped my hair out!)
> 
> Wish me luck, I hop to post pics later.
> ...t.



I saw her blog too and cannot wait to see it!  Carla, please a little preview???  I can't wait to see what you make for the babies!  And if you can, a little tute on your cloth diapers??


----------



## t-beri

AHHH, the diapers.  It's my first time...but I'll be sure to document it and post!!


----------



## princessmom29

sheridee32 said:


> I just finished the fourth yesterday my daughter says there maybe a 5th writen in edwards perspective. Can't wait now I have nothing else to read



The first 200 pages of that book are on her website. It is called Midnight Sun. It is the first book form EAdward's perspective. Someone with a working copy leaked it so she posted it rather than have to figt the bootleg copies.


----------



## princessmom29

I am doing a little happy dance because I got a new machine!!! I got the Brother CS 6000i. I have done one thing so far, a Saint Paddy's day dress I will post when my model wakes up, but so far I LOVE it. I had a singer simple before, and this is soooo much better! It does so much more!


----------



## the_seamstress

*Just wanted to drop in & say "HELLO ALL!"*


----------



## Jajone

She wasn't very interested in modeling...
http://
	


Now on to HS custom... I think the guitar shirt, can someone post an example for me to look at. Do you all just straight stitch around the edge and let it fray? Is there a trick to letting it fray, like cutting it at all?


----------



## MouseTriper

.


----------



## twob4him

*Hello All!!!*
Today I went to Old Navy and got all the t-shirts (I may need some more) for our trip in Nov. I printed out and colored (with pencils), all my appliques so I knew what fabric colors to get. Then we swung by Joann's to get all the different colors of fabrics. I also picked up more stablizer and heat/bond lite. I also picked up some "ball point needles" since I read that they are better for appliquing...something about not leaving holes??? Soooooo, I am really excited to get started!!!  I sure wish I had a better machine to applique with....sigh  

*Love everything posted!*

Hello *Seamstress*!

Twins and 2 (*Michelle*) love the Ariel outfit!!! I am adjusting the one I made for my DD. I am hoping to bring it on the trip! Is yours still fitting your DD???  

OK I am off to sew...finishing up a twirl patchwork minnie skirt!


----------



## jeniamt

HeatherSue said:


> --------------------------------------------
> And on a totally unrelated note...
> If anyone wants to see a picture of the ugliest doll in the universe- check out my TR!
> 
> http://disboards.com/showpost.php?p=30789413&postcount=224
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------------



What is wrong with that doll?  Seriously disturbing!!  I can't stop looking at it.  Was it created for a child that might have some physical abnormalities?  If that was the case, I would feel terrible.  The funniest is your comment about the feet.



Dannielle_1 said:


> Thanks for everyone's input.  I did like the suggestion of using white around the flower, and I wish I had thought of that earlier.  I think that would have looked good.
> 
> I'm happy with how the applique turned out.  I ended up using the brown and I did have to go over it twice but really like the look.
> 
> I now just have to figure out how I want to put the lining and the outer-shell of my case together and finish off the opening.  Tried one thing tonight and didn't like it at all - took the seam ripper to it.  So I'll try something else tomorrow.
> 
> Here's what I have so far with my new tiny laptop.
> 
> Side 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side 2:



Turned out awesome.  I love the brown.



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Wondering if you all will take mercy on me!  I'm a wishful Disboutiquer, I have the sewing machine in the closet just sitting there, untouched.
> 
> I can barely thread it (but after messing with it a while figure it out) and can make curtains and maybe a pillowsheet if I take a day or two and no one minds the jagged lines that should be straight!
> 
> Is there any hope for me?  What would be an easy project to start on?  I'm at a loss with patterns but want to learn.  My daughter is 8 now and some of the things I could have made for her when she was little make me sad that I didn't push myself to learn earlier!  There's still hope though, she LOVES wearing ruffled short shirts over her jeans and I'm hoping to make her (AND MYSELF!) something special for our trip in Jan. 2010.  That is SURELY enough time for me to learn to sew a straight line, right???
> 
> Where is a good place to start?!?!?!




Go for it!  I agree with the YCMT patterns.  I would go for the peasant top, you can't go wrong.


----------



## lovesdumbo

livndisney said:


> I KILLED my machine!!!! Seized up ALLLLLLLL the insides. I am so not happy. I am in the middle of making a big give. I had to switch machines and use a machine I am not used to and everything is taking twice as long.


How frustrating!  



Clutterbug said:


> Ours is not very exciting and sometimes she even forgets to stop the first night!


Sometimes the kids loose a tooth too late in the day to but put on the schedule. 



Twins+2more said:


> okay everyone....I have had little to no time to sew and look how soon till we go on our trip to disney.  I have 4 daughters so that is a lot, but I've got friends here who love me and my girls that have helped me out.  Wait till I get home and share photos...guess I'll have to do a trip report wont' I ?  Anyhow I ddi make a simple top and pant set for Sierra...acutally it was for martina but the shirt came out way way way way too big.  OOPS!
> This is her I don't wanna get my photo taken pose
> 
> 
> 
> The back...do you think these are too tight?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The straps are a tirquoise and blue paisley...was thinkng it would look kinda like the ocean/sea
> 
> 
> 
> and here is the applique work on the capris


Cute!!!  Love the turquoise! 



Dannielle_1 said:


> Thanks for everyone's input.  I did like the suggestion of using white around the flower, and I wish I had thought of that earlier.  I think that would have looked good.
> 
> I'm happy with how the applique turned out.  I ended up using the brown and I did have to go over it twice but really like the look.
> 
> I now just have to figure out how I want to put the lining and the outer-shell of my case together and finish off the opening.  Tried one thing tonight and didn't like it at all - took the seam ripper to it.  So I'll try something else tomorrow.
> 
> Here's what I have so far with my new tiny laptop.
> 
> Side 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side 2:


That came out great!



Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Wondering if you all will take mercy on me!  I'm a wishful Disboutiquer, I have the sewing machine in the closet just sitting there, untouched.
> 
> I can barely thread it (but after messing with it a while figure it out) and can make curtains and maybe a pillowsheet if I take a day or two and no one minds the jagged lines that should be straight!
> 
> Is there any hope for me?  What would be an easy project to start on?  I'm at a loss with patterns but want to learn.  My daughter is 8 now and some of the things I could have made for her when she was little make me sad that I didn't push myself to learn earlier!  There's still hope though, she LOVES wearing ruffled short shirts over her jeans and I'm hoping to make her (AND MYSELF!) something special for our trip in Jan. 2010.  That is SURELY enough time for me to learn to sew a straight line, right???
> 
> Where is a good place to start?!?!?!


If you can make a curtain you can make Carla's Easy Fit Pants.  The pattern is so great!  




billwendy said:


> Got some patchwork plaid fabric to try to make myself some shorts this year!! Im scared to do it!! I wish carla made the pattern in plus sized - lol - serioiusly, anyone know of a good simple womens size shorts pattern???
> 
> Got a few more tutti frutti combo's last night too - they dont have much boy patterns this year though at my joann's.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great Saturday!


Love the patchwork!  Your JoAnn's has more Tuti Fruiti than mine!  I love that watermelon one!  Have you seen McCalls 5857?  That looks interesting.  I used Butterick 3314 to make myself PJ pants-don't see why one couldn't use that to make pull on shorts.  I like shorts with a zipper and am not ready to tackle that yet.  I am having a very tough time finding what I want.  I have a pair of Ralph Lauren shorts I bought a while ago that are getting mighty thin in a few spots.  I hate to spend that much on shorts but these fit me so well.  BUT...now Ralph only has ONE style of shorts in plus sizes and I hate them and the $65 price tag.  I did find some at J Jill that are OK but still too pricey.  I've ordered some from LL Bean for in store pick up-they look to be what I want-not too long, not too short, not low rise, functional pockets, button closure (I just don't like slides-picky, picky, picky....), a color I like and under $30.  Unfortunately I'm not very hopeful.  Bean stuff hasn't fit me too well in the past but I have never tried their plus sizes so maybe these will work.



t-beri said:


> Did you guys read Carlas blog update????  She has a new dress pattern in the works      Woo hoo!!!  I just bought the A-Line pattern, I know that's crazy...how could I not already own it?  I am going to start some sewing for a baby shower gift today.  Hopefully I'll finish up quickly but I am making quite a few things to put into a basket.  I have a lot of baby sewing to do these days aside from my diapers for the new littlest 2 of Brandons bandmates wives are preggers and my good friend Candace too.  I am making a basket of cloth toys for Candace and am SOOO excited about that!  She and her hubby are pretty eco-sensitive so I know that they will appreciate it.
> But for today I am going to start w/ a reversible A-line and reversible Easy Fit pants turned bloomers.  I am using the same prints (heidi grace butterflies and coordinating stripe) in 2 colorways chocolate and cream.  I think it's gonna be sweet!(no pun intended)
> Then depending on time I will work on some of the following
> 1. bibs and burp cloths out of the same fabrics
> 2. A little peanut doll by Bit Of Whimsy (YCMT)
> 3. A taggie w/ butterflies on one side and minky on the opposite (I'm gonna need to get a walking foot b/c the last time I made a blanket w/ minky I almost ripped my hair out!)
> 
> Wish me luck, I hop to post pics later.
> ...t.


 Good luck!  Can't wait to see what you make.


----------



## carrie6466

Hi Everyone!  I haven't posted in a long time, but I've been lurking quite a bit and seeing all the nice stuff everyone has been making!

I just wanted to tell everyone that I won a trip to WDW in October, right before we went on vacation.  I haven't mentioned it before, because frankly I wasn't sure it wasn't a scam.  Now that all the arrangements are finalized, I am telling!!  I won a trip for 4; 4 nights/ 5 days deluxe hotel, 5 day park hopper tix and airfare for 4 plus all transport to and from airport, etc.  The only thing not included is meals and spending money.  

I was just notified on Thursday that we will be staying at the Grand Floridian    Our trip is going to be 7/7/09 - 7/14/09, we are adding and paying for 3 nights.

I'm so excited and I don't know where to even start this time!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!

Size question - 

My neice Bekah, who is 17 yrs old, wants me to make her a roundneck top - evidently tops like that are "in"!! lol!!! so, I have the That Darn Cat pattern for up to a size 14 - Bekah wears a Jr's size 3/5 - she is tall and thin...Here she is sitting next to her 6 year old sister..




and just hanging out





Any ideas or help out there? Will the size 14 fit her if I lengthen it a bit? will the collar part fit? Im always sewing for her younger siblings, so I'd love to do this for her!!
Thanks!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Tinka_Belle said:


> If you go to Stephanie Meyer's website you can read what was written. Someone released it before she was finished so she posted what was done and she doesn't know if she will finish it.



I have read all 4 books 3 times, and now my husband is into the story- but we are listening to it on CD-which is a whole different experience. 

I am also reading the Sookie Stackhouse novels- which are shorter stories, they are very different vamp stories, but captivating in their own way.


----------



## snubie

carrie6466 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I haven't posted in a long time, but I've been lurking quite a bit and seeing all the nice stuff everyone has been making!
> 
> I just wanted to tell everyone that I won a trip to WDW in October, right before we went on vacation.  I haven't mentioned it before, because frankly I wasn't sure it wasn't a scam.  Now that all the arrangements are finalized, I am telling!!  I won a trip for 4; 4 nights/ 5 days deluxe hotel, 5 day park hopper tix and airfare for 4 plus all transport to and from airport, etc.  The only thing not included is meals and spending money.
> 
> I was just notified on Thursday that we will be staying at the Grand Floridian    Our trip is going to be 7/7/09 - 7/14/09, we are adding and paying for 3 nights.
> 
> I'm so excited and I don't know where to even start this time!



CONGRATS!!!!  That is really cool.


----------



## Melani

dress #2

Does it remind you of anyone?

~Melani


----------



## Stephres

Jajone said:


> She wasn't very interested in modeling...
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> Now on to HS custom... I think the guitar shirt, can someone post an example for me to look at. Do you all just straight stitch around the edge and let it fray? Is there a trick to letting it fray, like cutting it at all?



It looks great!

What I did was cut out the guitar shape then cut out heat and bond a little smaller than the guitar shape and iron it on the shirt. Then I sewed around with a straight stitch so it would fray a little on the edges.






I have got to get sewing! We go to Disney for spring break in two weeks and I have three outfits to complete!


----------



## jessica52877

Wendy - Your niece looks skinny enough that I think you could enlarge the pattern a bit and get it to fit. I would measure length wise to your liking and the main worry would be widening the neck. Of course I have never made a round neck so who am I to answer!

Steph - GET sewing!

Here is my guitar shirt for Dallas.






I take the heat n bond all the way to the outer edges, sew around and then pull up where the heat n bond was ironed all the way down. Pull it up to the stitching. It makes for a nice light fray, it won't get stringy. So if you want that part of it then don't take the heat n bond all the way to the edge. 

In the picture it had not been washed at all.

I have been working on a Cat in the Hat outfit all day for a big give. I really hadn't planned on doing CITH but changed this morning. I am not sure what I think since I hadn't really planned for it.


----------



## Shannalee724

Ok, I just had more than 20 pages to catch up on.  I started to multi-quote then I hit reply and it was sooooooo long!!

So, wow!!  Everything looks so good.  I am always amazed at the creativity of the ladies on this board.  I wish I could sew as well or as fast as ya'll, but it takes me just about forever to create anything.  Here is my newest.  I made this for a co-worker's grand daughter.  They are taking her to Disney in June and wanted to give her a custom for her birthday tomorrow as a way to announce it.  I was told that she doesn't have a favorite Disney Character but loves the Cheetah Girls.  So, I tried to come up with something inspired by them.  I didn't get a bow on the Mickey head to make it a Minnie, but I think it still turned out ok.  I used CarlaC's A-line and Easy Fit Pants in capri length.


----------



## MouseTriper

carrie6466 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I haven't posted in a long time, but I've been lurking quite a bit and seeing all the nice stuff everyone has been making!
> 
> I just wanted to tell everyone that I won a trip to WDW in October, right before we went on vacation.  I haven't mentioned it before, because frankly I wasn't sure it wasn't a scam.  Now that all the arrangements are finalized, I am telling!!  I won a trip for 4; 4 nights/ 5 days deluxe hotel, 5 day park hopper tix and airfare for 4 plus all transport to and from airport, etc.  The only thing not included is meals and spending money.
> 
> I was just notified on Thursday that we will be staying at the Grand Floridian    Our trip is going to be 7/7/09 - 7/14/09, we are adding and paying for 3 nights.
> 
> I'm so excited and I don't know where to even start this time!


           
Oh my goodness, that is AWESOME!!! Congrats!!!  How exciting.  However did you win such an amazing trip???????????????  Very, very cool!!!



jessica52877 said:


> I have been working on a Cat in the Hat outfit all day for a big give. I really hadn't planned on doing CITH but changed this morning. I am not sure what I think since I hadn't really planned for it.


Ohh I can't wait to see your Cat in the Hat!!!  Hope you post pictures soon!


----------



## princessmom29

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I have read all 4 books 3 times, and now my husband is into the story- but we are listening to it on CD-which is a whole different experience.
> 
> I am also reading the Sookie Stackhouse novels- which are shorter stories, they are very different vamp stories, but captivating in their own way.



The Sookie books are great. I have read the 1st 4.


----------



## MouseTriper

My baby girl is turning 5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Where oh where did the time go???  We are having her Cat in the Hat party at the park tomorrow.  She is so excited!!  Ohhhh and she is getting her 1st real BIKE...with training wheels.  Hahahaha.


----------



## billwendy

jessica52877 said:


> Wendy - Your niece looks skinny enough that I think you could enlarge the pattern a bit and get it to fit. I would measure length wise to your liking and the main worry would be widening the neck. Of course I have never made a round neck so who am I to answer!
> 
> Here is my guitar shirt for Dallas.



THats what Im most worried about is the neck - do you think a girl with a size 14 neck is much smaller? bekahs neck is long and thin...for the shirt part of it, I could widen it an inch or so (thats how the pattern goes up sizes) - o ooh, do you think I could do the same with the collar? im kinda worried about the arm "holes" being too tight...any thoughts?

LOVE Dallas' guitar shirt!!! does he have jeans to match? 

Love Megans guitar top too!!!!! how cute!!!


----------



## Shannalee724

MouseTriper said:


> My baby girl is turning 5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Where oh where did the time go???  We are having her Cat in the Hat party at the park tomorrow.  She is so excited!!  Ohhhh and she is getting her 1st real BIKE...with training wheels.  Hahahaha.



Aww!!!  I think 5 is such a big birthday!


----------



## Jajone

Stephres said:


> It looks great!
> 
> What I did was cut out the guitar shape then cut out heat and bond a little smaller than the guitar shape and iron it on the shirt. Then I sewed around with a straight stitch so it would fray a little on the edges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have got to get sewing! We go to Disney for spring break in two weeks and I have three outfits to complete!


Thanks for the mini tute. That is the same fabric I was considering using too!



jessica52877 said:


> Here is my guitar shirt for Dallas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take the heat n bond all the way to the outer edges, sew around and then pull up where the heat n bond was ironed all the way down. Pull it up to the stitching. It makes for a nice light fray, it won't get stringy. So if you want that part of it then don't take the heat n bond all the way to the edge.
> 
> In the picture it had not been washed at all.
> 
> I have been working on a Cat in the Hat outfit all day for a big give. I really hadn't planned on doing CITH but changed this morning. I am not sure what I think since I hadn't really planned for it.



I can't tell what kind of stitch you used, was it a straight stitch too?


----------



## 2manyprincesses

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Size question -
> 
> My neice Bekah, who is 17 yrs old, wants me to make her a roundneck top - evidently tops like that are "in"!! lol!!! so, I have the That Darn Cat pattern for up to a size 14 - Bekah wears a Jr's size 3/5 - she is tall and thin...Here she is sitting next to her 6 year old sister..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just hanging out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas or help out there? Will the size 14 fit her if I lengthen it a bit? will the collar part fit? Im always sewing for her younger siblings, so I'd love to do this for her!!
> Thanks!!



I just finished one and they go together really easily.  So maybe a solution for the neck issue is cut out the largest size pattern, cut off the seam allowance, (I assume you're using some kind of paper) and drape it on her neck, pinning where you would put the buttons, then see what you think.

As far as the arm holes go, maybe have her wear a t-shirt she wasn't planning on wearing for a couple of days.  Drape the neck piece like above and put a pin in the shirt where it falls.  (One in the middle, two in the sides where the arms come in, there are dots on the pattern)  Then after you get the sides sewn together but BEFORE you hem the armholes, hold the uh...bodice piece up to the pins in the shirt and see if you need to open up the arm holes a little or not.  YOu could pin it to the shirt too to see how it will look lengthwise.

Clear as mud??  HTH some.  Good luck!!


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> THats what Im most worried about is the neck - do you think a girl with a size 14 neck is much smaller? bekahs neck is long and thin...for the shirt part of it, I could widen it an inch or so (thats how the pattern goes up sizes) - o ooh, do you think I could do the same with the collar? im kinda worried about the arm "holes" being too tight...any thoughts?
> 
> LOVE Dallas' guitar shirt!!! does he have jeans to match?
> 
> Love Megans guitar top too!!!!! how cute!!!



No jeans to go with it. I really wanted to make them but only found out about Rock Star Day the day before! Or maybe it was two days!

I think I would just enlarge it all the way around an inch or so, same with the armholes. I am guessing she isn't much bigger then the pattern size though. I think Tom tapes 2 pencils together to add the seam allowance on the vida (or something) but this sounds like a good solution for making bigger. Just trace around it and use the outside line then. I KNOW you can do it!



Jajone said:


> Thanks for the mini tute. That is the same fabric I was considering using too!
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell what kind of stitch you used, was it a straight stitch too?



Glad you asked! I actually used a zigzag on this one. I have done it both ways though. I find the zigzag is easier when doing lots of round areas vs a straight stitch. I get a bit anal about keeping it even and it is much harder to do with the straight stitch. It is a very loose zigzag as in not tight like a satin stitch.

CITH is DONE! I am so happy with it! Pictures in the morning!


----------



## MouseTriper

Shannalee724 said:


> Aww!!!  I think 5 is such a big birthday!


 Yeah, I think so too. And if you asked my little one she would say it is the most important birthday ever.  Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## Jennia

Whoo hoo!!!!

I just bought a sewing machine on Amazon, which means the dress I'm finishing right now might be the very last thing I sew completely by hand!!!  Plus now I'll be able to do neat appliques with satin stitch outlines!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Jajone said:


> Sadly to say, I think it is made for stuff like tablerunners. I found it near the Christmas stuff at Hancock's. It is not stretchy and a little heavy.


Oh, I bet there will be something like that at Hancock's around the holidays. Thanks!


HeatherSue said:


> I am dying to see that bed!!!! I can't wait!!
> I tried the link and nothing came up.  Thanks for the warning, I'll google it and see what I come up with!
> ETA:  I clicked the link again and it worked this time.  It must have been my computer!


Hopefully I will be posting the finished bed in a week.  



mom2prettyprincess said:


> I am trying to do some spring cleaning which means organizing my fabric that is in piles on my floor.
> 
> I was wondering about the comic book boards, that some of you have purchased.  Where did you get them?  TIA


If you go to http://featheredfibers.wordpress.com/2008/02/28/fabric-stash-organization-and-tutorial/ there is a link to the comic book boards. I bought from them. They shipped really fast. I love the way the fabric looks so neat on them. 
Does anyone have a better way to secure the fabric on there than straight pins? I am using all my straight pins! I worry they will come out too.



ibesue said:


> Thanks for the info on the comic book boards.  I knew it had been discussed here before, but i couldn't remember what they were called.
> Thanks, that would have been my next question!  I think I will try to see if I can find a comic book store near me!


BCW comics in the link ^^ ships very fast. I didn't want to have to make a special trip to the city just to get them.



princessmom29 said:


> I am doing a little happy dance because I got a new machine!!! I got the Brother CS 6000i. I have done one thing so far, a Saint Paddy's day dress I will post when my model wakes up, but so far I LOVE it. I had a singer simple before, and this is soooo much better! It does so much more!


:congrats:



Jajone said:


> She wasn't very interested in modeling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now on to HS custom... I think the guitar shirt, can someone post an example for me to look at. Do you all just straight stitch around the edge and let it fray? Is there a trick to letting it fray, like cutting it at all?


She looks beautiful in the dress!!!
If you had any of the chenile by the inch I think that would be a cute outline guitar look.



carrie6466 said:


> I just wanted to tell everyone that I won a trip to WDW in October, right before we went on vacation.  I haven't mentioned it before, because frankly I wasn't sure it wasn't a scam.  Now that all the arrangements are finalized, I am telling!!  I won a trip for 4; 4 nights/ 5 days deluxe hotel, 5 day park hopper tix and airfare for 4 plus all transport to and from airport, etc.  The only thing not included is meals and spending money.


How exciting! :congrats:



billwendy said:


> Any ideas or help out there? Will the size 14 fit her if I lengthen it a bit? will the collar part fit? Im always sewing for her younger siblings, so I'd love to do this for her!!
> Thanks!!


Definitely looks like a 14 would fit her. I'd measure the pattern and take her measurements. You could also just measure a garment that fits her well.



Stephres said:


> I have got to get sewing! We go to Disney for spring break in two weeks and I have three outfits to complete!


Cute guitar outfit!
Good luck with the outfits. Lets hope the sewing fairy leaves you alone... I hear people say that when something goes wrong with your sewing projects it is the sewing fairy's fault!  



jessica52877 said:


>


Love the rockin outfits!
Good luck with Cat in the Hat. I want to make one now too.  



Shannalee724 said:


>


That is really cute. Hannah says she needs another Minnie dress like this one. Was that metallic thread hard to work with? When I use it on my embroidery machine it gives me fits. Did you do this with embroidery machine or regular one. I love sparkly thread, but it seems to hate me! Glow in the dark thread too...



MouseTriper said:


> My baby girl is turning 5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Where oh where did the time go???  We are having her Cat in the Hat party at the park tomorrow.  She is so excited!!  Ohhhh and she is getting her 1st real BIKE...with training wheels.  Hahahaha.


Awww... Hope she has a great party. She will be so happy to get to wear that fab outfit you made her. I'm sure she will feel like a birthday girl should in that!

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

Okay I am off to...


----------



## *Toadstool*

what is the congrats emote??


----------



## Shannalee724

*Toadstool* said:


> That is really cute. Hannah says she needs another Minnie dress like this one. Was that metallic thread hard to work with? When I use it on my embroidery machine it gives me fits. Did you do this with embroidery machine or regular one. I love sparkly thread, but it seems to hate me! Glow in the dark thread too...




Thanks!

The last time I used the metalic, I bought the really shiney stuff.  Kind of like a plastic almost, and it was just awful to work with.  This time I bought the actual gold thread.  I have a combo embroidery/sewing machine.  I haven't even touched the embroidery part yet.  I plan to tackle learning that at some point soon.  Anyway, I just used a close zigzag around the mickey and had no trouble.  Now when I started to sew on the rickrack, I had to rethread my machine about a dozen times.  Each time having to take the bobin casing out and clean it.  The thread kept bunching up in a bird nest.  It was soooooo frustrating!!  I am sure it was partly operator error.

So, to answer your question it was fine on the thinner fabric I appliqued HORRIBLE on the thicker rickrack.


----------



## ibesue

jessica52877 said:


> CITH is DONE! I am so happy with it! Pictures in the morning!



Can't wait to see it!



MouseTriper said:


> Yeah, I think so too. And if you asked my little one she would say it is the most important birthday ever.  Hahahahaha!!!



Yup, Kadie said the same thing on her 5th birthday too!  I bet she says 6 is the best this year!  She will be going to Disneyland, staying at the Disneyland Hotel!



Jennia said:


> Whoo hoo!!!!
> 
> I just bought a sewing machine on Amazon, which means the dress I'm finishing right now might be the very last thing I sew completely by hand!!!  Plus now I'll be able to do neat appliques with satin stitch outlines!



I am still totally impressed that you make everything by hand!!  You will love having a sewing machine.  Which one did you get?



Shannalee724 said:


> The last time I used the metalic, I bought the really shiney stuff.  Kind of like a plastic almost, and it was just awful to work with.  This time I bought the actual gold thread.  I have a combo embroidery/sewing machine.  I haven't even touched the embroidery part yet.  I plan to tackle learning that at some point soon.  Anyway, I just used a close zigzag around the mickey and had no trouble.  Now when I started to sew on the rickrack, I had to rethread my machine about a dozen times.  Each time having to take the bobin casing out and clean it.  The thread kept bunching up in a bird nest.  It was soooooo frustrating!!  I am sure it was partly operator error.
> 
> So, to answer your question it was fine on the thinner fabric I appliqued HORRIBLE on the thicker rickrack.



But it turned out so cute!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Size question -
> 
> My neice Bekah, who is 17 yrs old, wants me to make her a roundneck top - evidently tops like that are "in"!! lol!!! so, I have the That Darn Cat pattern for up to a size 14 - Bekah wears a Jr's size 3/5 - she is tall and thin...Here she is sitting next to her 6 year old sister..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just hanging out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas or help out there? Will the size 14 fit her if I lengthen it a bit? will the collar part fit? Im always sewing for her younger siblings, so I'd love to do this for her!!
> Thanks!!



If she is wearing a 3/5 I wouldn't go with the pattern you have.  I have made my daughter a roundneck top because she said they are in. She wears a 3/5 too and  I used Simplicity 3799.  It came out so cute, she had me make her 2.  And it went together really easy.  Very cute.


----------



## jessica52877

Here is The Cat in the Hat for a Big Give! I think I'll make the brother a matching shirt also. Either Thing 1 or something else along those lines.


----------



## minnie2

sheridee32 said:


> I just finished the fourth yesterday my daughter says there maybe a 5th writen in edwards perspective. Can't wait now I have nothing else to read


I am almost done with 4 and Don't want it to end!  I want to be a Cullen!  LOL  You can go to her website and it has a bunch of extra like deleted chapters.  Midnight Sun (Edwards perspective of Twilight) It also has a 16 page perspective of Twilight from Jacob's POV.

Also check out the website twilightlexicon.com there is alot of extra info in there about the stories that came from the author.  Little things like apparently when Esme was still human she broke her leg and a handsome DR Carisle helped her. 
 Read the Sookie Stackhouse novels!  VERY adult but still GREAT!  
I am so ot a reader I just get bored to fast and they loose my interest and the Sookie books hooked me on it!  So i figured i would try the Twilight books.  My mom laughs she can't believe after 30+ yrs she finally sees me reading!



Tinka_Belle said:


> If you go to Stephanie Meyer's website you can read what was written. Someone released it before she was finished so she posted what was done and she doesn't know if she will finish it.


 I know!  i can't believe some one did that now it looks like that is all we will see of Edwards perspective!  
Honestly I would love her to write some short stories or more books either about all the Cullen's or even a book maybe about Emmett and Rosalie's life, or Jaspers and Alice or Carslie and Esme.  I actually LOVE Emmett and Rosalie I think more then Bella and Edward!  Shocking I know!  LOL



princessmom29 said:


> The first 200 pages of that book are on her website. It is called Midnight Sun. It is the first book form EAdward's perspective. Someone with a working copy leaked it so she posted it rather than have to figt the bootleg copies.


Isn't that crazy!  that idiot ruined it for every one!  I do think it is really cool she ended p posting it.  I hope it is just that she needs a break from the Cullens for awhile and will go back to it.



princessmom29 said:


> I am doing a little happy dance because I got a new machine!!! I got the Brother CS 6000i. I have done one thing so far, a Saint Paddy's day dress I will post when my model wakes up, but so far I LOVE it. I had a singer simple before, and this is soooo much better! It does so much more!


YAY!!!!!



the_seamstress said:


> ust wanted to drop in & say "HELLO ALL!


Welcome



Jajone said:


> She wasn't very interested in modeling...
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> Now on to HS custom... I think the guitar shirt, can someone post an example for me to look at. Do you all just straight stitch around the edge and let it fray? Is there a trick to letting it fray, like cutting it at all?


It looks GREAT!




This is the one I made for Nik.  It is her Hannah Montana shirt with out screaming HM.



carrie6466 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I haven't posted in a long time, but I've been lurking quite a bit and seeing all the nice stuff everyone has been making!
> 
> I just wanted to tell everyone that I won a trip to WDW in October, right before we went on vacation.  I haven't mentioned it before, because frankly I wasn't sure it wasn't a scam.  Now that all the arrangements are finalized, I am telling!!  I won a trip for 4; 4 nights/ 5 days deluxe hotel, 5 day park hopper tix and airfare for 4 plus all transport to and from airport, etc.  The only thing not included is meals and spending money.
> 
> I was just notified on Thursday that we will be staying at the Grand Floridian    Our trip is going to be 7/7/09 - 7/14/09, we are adding and paying for 3 nights.
> 
> I'm so excited and I don't know where to even start this time!


That is so cool!  How did you win it?



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Size question -
> 
> My neice Bekah, who is 17 yrs old, wants me to make her a roundneck top - evidently tops like that are "in"!! lol!!! so, I have the That Darn Cat pattern for up to a size 14 - Bekah wears a Jr's size 3/5 - she is tall and thin...Here she is sitting next to her 6 year old sister..
> Any ideas or help out there? Will the size 14 fit her if I lengthen it a bit? will the collar part fit? Im always sewing for her younger siblings, so I'd love to do this for her!!
> Thanks!!


I would hold the pattern up to her and see if you think it will fit.  
If you want to enlarge it I would  just add an inch or so in the center when you cut on the fold.  That is how I enlarged Carla's simply sweet.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I have read all 4 books 3 times, and now my husband is into the story- but we are listening to it on CD-which is a whole different experience.
> 
> I am also reading the Sookie Stackhouse novels- which are shorter stories, they are very different vamp stories, but captivating in their own way.


Very cool your husband is reading it too!  So is mine!  He is on book 3!  I might have to listen to them now!  
It is crazy I have become obsessed with this story!  I was the same way with the Sookie books so once I finish it will take me a few days to get past it LOL
LOVE the Sookie books!  What book are you on?  They get more captivating as you go on.  
Who are you rooting for?  Bill?Quin? Eric?  I am so in Eric's camp!  



Melani said:


> dress #2
> 
> Does it remind you of anyone?
> 
> ~Melani


Snow white!



princessmom29 said:


> The Sookie books are great. I have read the 1st 4.


Keep reading!!!!!!!!!!!    
I LOVE me a tall Viking Eric!  Book 4 was one of my favorite sookie books!  So who are you rooting for Quin? Bill? or Eric?  
Warning books 6 is hard to get through not as good as the others imo BUT get through it because book 7 is WOW!!!!!!!!  I have 2 books with short Sookie stories in them that I still need to read and I have book 8 to read but I was waiting until closer to May to read them so I could go right to book 9 when it comes out.  

I convinced my girlfrend to read the Sookie books since she got me into Twilight ad I kept teasing her with stuff from book 4 which I thought was really in book 3 so when I was asking her where she was in the story and I realized I was getting the books confused she was so mad that she had to wait for the stuff I was teasing her with.  




I am almost done with my Wubzy applique.  It isn't great but oh well. I am outlining it i black since Wubbzy is outlined in black and that may have been a mistake but I was trying to be authentic. I have been going over it twice and it seems to be looking a bit better.  There are alot more curves then you would think him Wubzy!   Do you guys normally go over the lines twice?  

 Oh and I finally shipped out all that stuff to my niece and nephew that I ahd been making and my niece it too cute!  She called me to thank me(she is only almost 3) and my cousin said he just kept hugging the dresses.  Then at night I get a call from her saying 'mommy' is telling me I have to take it off to put my pj's on and I don't want to'  LOL  So I told her I made her pj's too to go check the stuff Aunt Marlo sent.  Then I convinced her to put those pj's on and then the next morning she could put o another dress I made her.  I think it worked because she said ok but with a 3 yr old you never know!  
So of course like any aunt would do now i want to make her more stuff!  LOL  Her bday is coming up!


----------



## twob4him

Cute!!! Love the animal kingdom and cat in hat!!!


----------



## Twins+2more

twob4him said:


> *Hello All!!!*
> 
> 
> Twins and 2 (*Michelle*) love the Ariel outfit!!! I am adjusting the one I made for my DD. I am hoping to bring it on the trip! Is yours still fitting your DD???
> 
> It does not fit chianna, or sierra anymore, but it does fit one of the twins.  That is good as it gets, however chianna is not too happy about it.  I had to pinky promise her to make her something...and she said NOT a pillowcase outfit.  GUess she actually thinks I can do as good as you...
> 
> Sounds like your well on your way to a trip too...you all have fun.


----------



## Shannalee724

jessica52877 said:


> Here is The Cat in the Hat for a Big Give! I think I'll make the brother a matching shirt also. Either Thing 1 or something else along those lines.



I really like how this turned out.  Very cute!


----------



## HeatherSue

minnie2 said:


> I forgot who was so hooked that they made a bunch of aprons inspired by the characters I will say my mind is flowing I just can't think about what to make!  I am even the odd all I LOVE Emmett!  He is so cool!  I even love Rosalie of course I love them all but for some odd reason they are my favs.  go figure.


That would be Misty, Spongiemomma



t-beri said:


> Did you guys read Carlas blog update????  She has a new dress pattern in the works.   Woo hoo!!!


I can NOT wait for that pattern!!!  



princessmom29 said:


> I am doing a little happy dance because I got a new machine!!! I got the Brother CS 6000i. I have done one thing so far, a Saint Paddy's day dress I will post when my model wakes up, but so far I LOVE it. I had a singer simple before, and this is soooo much better! It does so much more!


  That is a great machine!  I have a fancy schmancy Viking embroidery machine and a Brother CS6000i.  I prefer to sew on the Brother (and I just use the Viking for embroidery)!  I also had a simple Singer before I got the Brother!  We're sewing machine sisters!  Now you just need a generous cousin to give you an embroidery machine, like mine did! 



the_seamstress said:


> *Just wanted to drop in & say "HELLO ALL!"*


Hi Laura!!!! Long time, no see!  



Jajone said:


> She wasn't very interested in modeling...
> http://


She looks gorgeous!!!!



jeniamt said:


> What is wrong with that doll?  Seriously disturbing!!  I can't stop looking at it.  Was it created for a child that might have some physical abnormalities?  If that was the case, I would feel terrible.  The funniest is your comment about the feet.


It's supposed to look like a preemie!   Let me tell yah, Tessa was a month early and she looked NOTHING like that horrid doll!!

If you people haven't seen the most hideous doll in the universe yet, click on my Disney-hater TR link in my signature.  It is a MUST see!



carrie6466 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I haven't posted in a long time, but I've been lurking quite a bit and seeing all the nice stuff everyone has been making!
> 
> I just wanted to tell everyone that I won a trip to WDW in October, right before we went on vacation.  I haven't mentioned it before, because frankly I wasn't sure it wasn't a scam.  Now that all the arrangements are finalized, I am telling!!  I won a trip for 4; 4 nights/ 5 days deluxe hotel, 5 day park hopper tix and airfare for 4 plus all transport to and from airport, etc.  The only thing not included is meals and spending money.
> 
> I was just notified on Thursday that we will be staying at the Grand Floridian Our trip is going to be 7/7/09 - 7/14/09, we are adding and paying for 3 nights.
> 
> I'm so excited and I don't know where to even start this time!


    WOW!!!! That is FANTASTIC!!!!!  How did you win it???  WOW!!!



billwendy said:


> Size question -
> 
> My neice Bekah, who is 17 yrs old, wants me to make her a roundneck top - evidently tops like that are "in"!! lol!!! so, I have the That Darn Cat pattern for up to a size 14 - Bekah wears a Jr's size 3/5 - she is tall and thin...Here she is sitting next to her 6 year old sister..


I don't have that pattern.  But, would CarlaC's resizing chart help?  
http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=27419308&postcount=1755



Melani said:


> dress #2
> 
> Does it remind you of anyone?
> 
> ~Melani


I'm stumped!  I was thinking Snow White, but the pink straps make me think that's not it.  But, it's adorable!!! 



Shannalee724 said:


> Ok, I just had more than 20 pages to catch up on.  I started to multi-quote then I hit reply and it was sooooooo long!!


Don't be skerred of the long multi-quote, I'm not! 

This outfit is SO cute!  Tessa was "panting" over it!  So, I'd say that's a thumbs up!



MouseTriper said:


> My baby girl is turning 5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Where oh where did the time go???  We are having her Cat in the Hat party at the park tomorrow.  She is so excited!!  Ohhhh and she is getting her 1st real BIKE...with training wheels.  Hahahaha.







Taylor!![SIZE]

ETA:  I can't figure out why that won't resize!

Tessa's birthday is Thursday.  I didn't realize she and Taylor had birthdays so close.  Tessa is turning 6.  Where does the time go? 



Jennia said:


> Whoo hoo!!!!
> 
> I just bought a sewing machine on Amazon, which means the dress I'm finishing right now might be the very last thing I sew completely by hand!!! Plus now I'll be able to do neat appliques with satin stitch outlines!


Woo-hoo!!! Congrats!! What machine did you buy?  I can't believe you hand-sew.   



jessica52877 said:


> Here is The Cat in the Hat for a Big Give! I think I'll make the brother a matching shirt also. Either Thing 1 or something else along those lines.


That is FANTASTIC, Jessica!  I love it!



minnie2 said:


> Oh and I finally shipped out all that stuff to my niece and nephew that I ahd been making and my niece it too cute!  She called me to thank me(she is only almost 3) and my cousin said he just kept hugging the dresses.  Then at night I get a call from her saying 'mommy' is telling me I have to take it off to put my pj's on and I don't want to'  LOL  So I told her I made her pj's too to go check the stuff Aunt Marlo sent.  Then I convinced her to put those pj's on and then the next morning she could put o another dress I made her.  I think it worked because she said ok but with a 3 yr old you never know!
> So of course like any aunt would do now i want to make her more stuff!  LOL  Her bday is coming up!



That is so sweet!!! Isn't it great when something you made is appreciated?


----------



## Shannalee724

Oh, I forgot to post that I found some of that "best friends" fabric at Hobby Lobby.  I was so excited since we don't have a Hancocks!


----------



## lovesdumbo

carrie6466 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I haven't posted in a long time, but I've been lurking quite a bit and seeing all the nice stuff everyone has been making!
> 
> I just wanted to tell everyone that I won a trip to WDW in October, right before we went on vacation.  I haven't mentioned it before, because frankly I wasn't sure it wasn't a scam.  Now that all the arrangements are finalized, I am telling!!  I won a trip for 4; 4 nights/ 5 days deluxe hotel, 5 day park hopper tix and airfare for 4 plus all transport to and from airport, etc.  The only thing not included is meals and spending money.
> 
> I was just notified on Thursday that we will be staying at the Grand Floridian    Our trip is going to be 7/7/09 - 7/14/09, we are adding and paying for 3 nights.
> 
> I'm so excited and I don't know where to even start this time!


 Congratulations!




billwendy said:


> Size question -
> 
> Any ideas or help out there? Will the size 14 fit her if I lengthen it a bit? will the collar part fit? Im always sewing for her younger siblings, so I'd love to do this for her!!
> Thanks!!


I like the suggestion of using paper or sizing again a shirt that fits her.  I looked on Wikipedia and they say a girls 14 is bust 32, waist 26.5, hip 34 and back length 14.25 while a Jr size 5 is bust 30, waist 22.5, hip 32, back 15.  



Melani said:


> dress #2
> 
> Does it remind you of anyone?
> 
> ~Melani


Very cool!  I like the subtle feel of Snow White.  Could be worn anywhere.



Shannalee724 said:


> Here is my newest.  I made this for a co-worker's grand daughter.  They are taking her to Disney in June and wanted to give her a custom for her birthday tomorrow as a way to announce it.  I was told that she doesn't have a favorite Disney Character but loves the Cheetah Girls.  So, I tried to come up with something inspired by them.  I didn't get a bow on the Mickey head to make it a Minnie, but I think it still turned out ok.  I used CarlaC's A-line and Easy Fit Pants in capri length.


WOW!  Love that and don't normally like animal print or glitzy. 



MouseTriper said:


> Yeah, I think so too. And if you asked my little one she would say it is the most important birthday ever.  Hahahahaha!!!


How cute!  Hope Taylor has a magical day!!!  



Jennia said:


> Whoo hoo!!!!
> 
> I just bought a sewing machine on Amazon, which means the dress I'm finishing right now might be the very last thing I sew completely by hand!!!  Plus now I'll be able to do neat appliques with satin stitch outlines!


 Congrats!  How exciting! I can't imagine sewing an entire outfit by hand-I don't even like doing buttons by hand. 



jessica52877 said:


> Here is The Cat in the Hat for a Big Give! I think I'll make the brother a matching shirt also. Either Thing 1 or something else along those lines.


WOW!  So perfect!


----------



## abc123mom

carrie6466 said:


> Hi Everyone!  I haven't posted in a long time, but I've been lurking quite a bit and seeing all the nice stuff everyone has been making!
> 
> I just wanted to tell everyone that I won a trip to WDW in October, right before we went on vacation.  I haven't mentioned it before, because frankly I wasn't sure it wasn't a scam.  Now that all the arrangements are finalized, I am telling!!  I won a trip for 4; 4 nights/ 5 days deluxe hotel, 5 day park hopper tix and airfare for 4 plus all transport to and from airport, etc.  The only thing not included is meals and spending money.
> 
> I was just notified on Thursday that we will be staying at the Grand Floridian    Our trip is going to be 7/7/09 - 7/14/09, we are adding and paying for 3 nights.
> 
> I'm so excited and I don't know where to even start this time!



WOW!!     That is fantastic news.  Congrats to you and your family.  How did you win??



Shannalee724 said:


>


Love this.  What a cute outfit for AK!!




jessica52877 said:


> Here is The Cat in the Hat for a Big Give! I think I'll make the brother a matching shirt also. Either Thing 1 or something else along those lines.



This turned out so well.  Your appliques are always so perfect!

Minnie2:   I was a Twilight fan first.  Love the series, but lean toward Jacob's side.  Where on Stephenie Meyer's site are the pages written from his perspective?  I'm now seven books into the Sookie Stackhouse series.  Everyone I know loves Quinn, but I'm with you...ERIC all the way!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Teresa-I just read on another thread that the prepaid photopass CD no longer includes free shipping.  Just thought you'd want to know.  Lots of folks are complaining about a total lack of photographers other than at character greets.    I've got to say I didn't really notice that when I there in January.  I didn't get too many non character pictures taken due to all the rain we had but we saw photographers.

I'm rethinking what I'll want to do in May.  I was thinking maybe I should just skip it totally but now I'm wondering if a share wouldn't be a good idea.....


----------



## Jennia

ibesue said:


> Can't wait to see it!
> 
> 
> 
> I am still totally impressed that you make everything by hand!!  You will love having a sewing machine.  Which one did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> But it turned out so cute!




For those who asked, I bought the Brother CS6000I 60-Stitch Computerized Free-Arm Sewing Machine with Multiple Stitch Functions (yep, I just copied and pasted the title lol!)



jessica52877 said:


> Here is The Cat in the Hat for a Big Give! I think I'll make the brother a matching shirt also. Either Thing 1 or something else along those lines.




Very cute, love that shirt too. What a sweet outfit. =)



HeatherSue said:


> That would be Misty, Spongiemomma
> 
> 
> I can NOT wait for that pattern!!!
> 
> 
> That is a great machine!  I have a fancy schmancy Viking embroidery machine and a Brother CS6000i.  I prefer to sew on the Brother (and I just use the Viking for embroidery)!  I also had a simple Singer before I got the Brother!  We're sewing machine sisters!  Now you just need a generous cousin to give you an embroidery machine, like mine did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tessa's birthday is Thursday.  I didn't realize she and Taylor had birthdays so close.  Tessa is turning 6.  Where does the time go?
> 
> 
> Woo-hoo!!! Congrats!! What machine did you buy?  I can't believe you hand-sew.
> 
> 
> 
> That is so sweet!!! Isn't it great when something you made is appreciated?



Happy early birthday to Tessa! Hand sewing really isn't that bad, especially when it's what you're used to for 15 years.  



lovesdumbo said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> I like the suggestion of using paper or sizing again a shirt that fits her.  I looked on Wikipedia and they say a girls 14 is bust 32, waist 26.5, hip 34 and back length 14.25 while a Jr size 5 is bust 30, waist 22.5, hip 32, back 15.
> 
> 
> Congrats!  How exciting! I can't imagine sewing an entire outfit by hand-I don't even like doing buttons by hand.



I think I'll still do quite a bit of hand sewing, especially during the day when dd takes her nap downstairs, so I won't have to worry about waking her up.


----------



## jessica52877

lovesdumbo said:


> Teresa-I just read on another thread that the prepaid photopass CD no longer includes free shipping.  Just thought you'd want to know.  Lots of folks are complaining about a total lack of photographers other than at character greets.    I've got to say I didn't really notice that when I there in January.  I didn't get too many non character pictures taken due to all the rain we had but we saw photographers.
> 
> I'm rethinking what I'll want to do in May.  I was thinking maybe I should just skip it totally but now I'm wondering if a share wouldn't be a good idea.....



This is so interesting because this was debated about on a thread a few weeks ago. I have always paid tax and shipping on the photopass CD's but others said they didn't. It adds about $14 to the cost always. I preorder too! My last one totaled $114.

On a photopass note I have found that there seem to be alot less photographers out and about. At Christmas I wanted one of all 3 of us by the castle and we waited then the photographer just walked away. Lin said hey, can we get ours done real quick and he said his camera broke. I wish he would have acknowledged that to begin or just offered to take one with our camera. I never got a picture of all 3 of us with our shirts on and I worked on them for HOURS!

This past trip I only had 6-7 pictures on the CD because we don't do characters. We would have had a few more had we hit AK but that was the only park we ended up not going into. I still enjoy the shares though but used to like to keep it to 4 people (because the pictures used to add up quick) now I would think I would want many more if I am only going to average 6-7 pictures.


----------



## t-beri

mommyof2princesses said:


> If she is wearing a 3/5 I wouldn't go with the pattern you have.  I have made my daughter a roundneck top because she said they are in. She wears a 3/5 too and  I used Simplicity 3799.  It came out so cute, she had me make her 2.  And it went together really easy.  Very cute.



I was gonna say that, b/c I remembered these tops and how cute they were but I didn't know what pattern it was so I SECOND THAT MOTION!



jessica52877 said:


> Here is The Cat in the Hat for a Big Give! I think I'll make the brother a matching shirt also. Either Thing 1 or something else along those lines.



How Fun!!  If you do a Thing shirt, you'll have to let me know what font you find etc.    Since we don't know what the baby is going to be, instead of taking 2 outfits to the hospital like I did w/ Little and doing "I'm the big brother/sister" shirts, I think Mac would HATE that now  I thought I'd make them Things 1 and 2 shirts and do a thing 3 onsie for the niblet.  Is that Dorky?  It's really kind of a joke b/c when Lily was still in my belly, my nephew (who was 3) said we could name it The Cat in the Hat.  When she was born I think Evan was the 2nd person to hold her after Mac.  A nurse walked into the room and he looked up from the baby and said "HI!!  I'm Evan and THIS is the Cat in the Hat."  EVERYONE was crackying up   It took at least 3 months for him to call her Baby Lily.    So I thought Thing shirts would be cute....am I a dork?  Wait, don't answer that question it was rhetorical.

...t.


----------



## Shannalee724

Ok, help me out here please!

What is the applique mat called that some of you have used to piece your appliques together?  I have asked about it at JoAnn and Hobby Lobby and they look at me like I am insane.

Thanks!!!


----------



## snubie

Melani said:


> dress #2
> 
> Does it remind you of anyone?
> 
> ~Melani



Snow White?



Shannalee724 said:


> Ok, I just had more than 20 pages to catch up on.  I started to multi-quote then I hit reply and it was sooooooo long!!
> 
> So, wow!!  Everything looks so good.  I am always amazed at the creativity of the ladies on this board.  I wish I could sew as well or as fast as ya'll, but it takes me just about forever to create anything.  Here is my newest.  I made this for a co-worker's grand daughter.  They are taking her to Disney in June and wanted to give her a custom for her birthday tomorrow as a way to announce it.  I was told that she doesn't have a favorite Disney Character but loves the Cheetah Girls.  So, I tried to come up with something inspired by them.  I didn't get a bow on the Mickey head to make it a Minnie, but I think it still turned out ok.  I used CarlaC's A-line and Easy Fit Pants in capri length.



Very cute.


----------



## Tracie

t-beri;3082427
How Fun!!  If you do a Thing shirt said:


> I have a Dr Suess font that I used for "thing" shirts for the big give that the mom ended up making herself.  Let me see if I can find it.  It was perfect for the "things"
> 
> 
> 
> Found it here http://www.maxfonts.com/fonts/d/dr-seuss.font
> 
> Tracie


----------



## Tracie

jessica52877 said:


> Here is The Cat in the Hat for a Big Give! I think I'll make the brother a matching shirt also. Either Thing 1 or something else along those lines.



Wow! Jessica I love this!


----------



## SallyfromDE

jessica52877 said:


> Here is The Cat in the Hat for a Big Give! I think I'll make the brother a matching shirt also. Either Thing 1 or something else along those lines.


----------



## carrie6466

MouseTriper said:


> Oh my goodness, that is AWESOME!!! Congrats!!!  How exciting.  However did you win such an amazing trip???????????????  Very, very cool!!!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is so cool!  How did you win it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeatherSue said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!!! That is FANTASTIC!!!!!  How did you win it???  WOW!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovesdumbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc123mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!     That is fantastic news.  Congrats to you and your family.  How did you win??
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!  Last summer Disneyshopping.com had an instant win game that had a sweepstakes attached to it.  I was buying things from there for our Halloween trip, so I did the instant win thing a few times and didn't win.  I didn't realize that every time you did it you got entered into this sweepstakes.  The drawing took place on 10/1/08.  I got an email that day saying I won and then spent days and weeks trying to track this down and make sure it was a legit thing.  It was.
> 
> As with everyone, the holidays came, it got busy, etc.  I realized in the end of January that I hadn't heard back from them after I sent in the paperwork, so I contacted the person who 'handles' the prize winners.  She told me that there were 5 winners and 2 families had asked for trips earlier than ours.  She said when she was done with their arrangements ours would be made.  Here we are now
> 
> All of a sudden though I am kinda crazy about this.  I can't decided where to go on which days, because the schedule isn't out yet.  My son wants to do one day at Universal...I guess we'll have to rent a car for the day for that.   We have waterpark visits left on a no expire pass from 2 yrs ago.  And I did enquire about a meal plan, but we can't do that with a prize, even if we pay for it.  So...no meal plan.  I haven't figured out any of this yet.  Anyone who has ideas, thow them at me, please!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## billwendy

Jennia said:


> Whoo hoo!!!!
> 
> I just bought a sewing machine on Amazon, which means the dress I'm finishing right now might be the very last thing I sew completely by hand!!!  Plus now I'll be able to do neat appliques with satin stitch outlines!



Woo Hoo!! Im trying to decide between that one and the Project runway 5000 one - what made the 6000 win for you?



jessica52877 said:


> Here is The Cat in the Hat for a Big Give! I think I'll make the brother a matching shirt also. Either Thing 1 or something else along those lines.



WOW!!! I LOVE IT!!



abc123mom said:


> WOW!!     That is fantastic news.  Congrats to you and your family.  How did you win??
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!  Last summer Disneyshopping.com had an instant win game that had a sweepstakes attached to it.  I was buying things from there for our Halloween trip, so I did the instant win thing a few times and didn't win.  I didn't realize that every time you did it you got entered into this sweepstakes.  The drawing took place on 10/1/08.  I got an email that day saying I won and then spent days and weeks trying to track this down and make sure it was a legit thing.  It was.
> 
> As with everyone, the holidays came, it got busy, etc.  I realized in the end of January that I hadn't heard back from them after I sent in the paperwork, so I contacted the person who 'handles' the prize winners.  She told me that there were 5 winners and 2 families had asked for trips earlier than ours.  She said when she was done with their arrangements ours would be made.  Here we are now
> 
> All of a sudden though I am kinda crazy about this.  I can't decided where to go on which days, because the schedule isn't out yet.  My son wants to do one day at Universal...I guess we'll have to rent a car for the day for that.   We have waterpark visits left on a no expire pass from 2 yrs ago.  And I did enquire about a meal plan, but we can't do that with a prize, even if we pay for it.  So...no meal plan.  I haven't figured out any of this yet.  Anyone who has ideas, thow them at me, please!!



That is so cool!!!!  We took the public LYNX bus from TTC before to sea world - it was soooo easy - I wonder if it goes to Universal too - it was really cheap!!! lol!!

I got this fabric for the girls for summer outfits - im not sure should i do flowers on the top and the solid with ovals on the bottoms? suggestions on the pattern to use?????


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> That would be Misty, Spongiemomma
> 
> 
> 
> That is so sweet!!! Isn't it great when something you made is appreciated?


Thanks!  
Yes I love that anya (my niece loves it so much.  My cousin keeps saying I am creating a monster because seh never heard of a almost 3 yr old liking clothes so much!  I told her it is a good thing I enjoy it so much but hey what can I say when I get and' I love you Aunt Marlo' it melts my heart and even though I am a 1000 miles away from her knowing she has stuff I made her makes it a little better.



abc123mom said:


> Minnie2:   I was a Twilight fan first.  Love the series, but lean toward Jacob's side.  Where on Stephenie Meyer's site are the pages written from his perspective?  I'm now seven books into the Sookie Stackhouse series.  Everyone I know loves Quinn, but I'm with you...ERIC all the way!


I like Jacob and I was on his side for a bit then I realized he was just really her best friend and Edward was her love I enjoyed it more.  Maybe because one of my best friends all growing up was a guy it made me understand them a bit more.  
 I think the part from Jacob's perspective is under new moon?  not sure pm me and I will send it to you need to make the kids lunch they are hoovering!  LOL

See Quin not so much!  He is ok but Eric!!! man he is confident sexy and irresistible!  LOL  I just think he really loves her!  
 Have you seen the series?


----------



## princessmom29

Shannalee724 said:


> Ok, help me out here please!
> 
> What is the applique mat called that some of you have used to piece your appliques together?  I have asked about it at JoAnn and Hobby Lobby and they look at me like I am insane.
> 
> Thanks!!!



It is a silicone pressing sheet. I got mine at JoAnn.


----------



## ibesue

jessica52877 said:


> Oh and I finally shipped out all that stuff to my niece and nephew that I ahd been making and my niece it too cute!  She called me to thank me(she is only almost 3) and my cousin said he just kept hugging the dresses.  Then at night I get a call from her saying 'mommy' is telling me I have to take it off to put my pj's on and I don't want to'  LOL  So I told her I made her pj's too to go check the stuff Aunt Marlo sent.  Then I convinced her to put those pj's on and then the next morning she could put o another dress I made her.  I think it worked because she said ok but with a 3 yr old you never know!
> So of course like any aunt would do now i want to make her more stuff!  LOL  Her bday is coming up!



Awwww, that is so sweet.  



HeatherSue said:


> It's supposed to look like a preemie!   Let me tell yah, Tessa was a month early and she looked NOTHING like that horrid doll!!
> 
> If you people haven't seen the most hideous doll in the universe yet, click on my Disney-hater TR link in my signature.  It is a MUST see!
> 
> Tessa's birthday is Thursday.  I didn't realize she and Taylor had birthdays so close.  Tessa is turning 6.  Where does the time go?



I did look at that doll and it was very creepy looking.  Do you hide it in the house?

Happy almost 6th birthdya to Tessa!!!  Is she as happy for 6 as they are for 5?



t-beri said:


> How Fun!!  If you do a Thing shirt, you'll have to let me know what font you find etc.    Since we don't know what the baby is going to be, instead of taking 2 outfits to the hospital like I did w/ Little and doing "I'm the big brother/sister" shirts, I think Mac would HATE that now  I thought I'd make them Things 1 and 2 shirts and do a thing 3 onsie for the niblet.  Is that Dorky?  It's really kind of a joke b/c when Lily was still in my belly, my nephew (who was 3) said we could name it The Cat in the Hat.  When she was born I think Evan was the 2nd person to hold her after Mac.  A nurse walked into the room and he looked up from the baby and said "HI!!  I'm Evan and THIS is the Cat in the Hat."  EVERYONE was crackying up   It took at least 3 months for him to call her Baby Lily.    So I thought Thing shirts would be cute....am I a dork?  Wait, don't answer that question it was rhetorical.
> 
> ...t.



  Its funny the names that kids come up with!  My DD wanted a  thing 1 and thing 2 T's for Dr Seuss birthday this year for my DGD.  But just as I was starting the T's, the baby got sick and they couldn't come to pick up the shirts.  And it was too late to mail them.  So Miss Kadie went to school in normal clothes that day. 



Shannalee724 said:


> Ok, help me out here please!
> 
> What is the applique mat called that some of you have used to piece your appliques together?  I have asked about it at JoAnn and Hobby Lobby and they look at me like I am insane.
> 
> Thanks!!!



Its an ironing mat?  I got mine at Joann's in the section that has irons.



billwendy said:


> I got this fabric for the girls for summer outfits - im not sure should i do flowers on the top and the solid with ovals on the bottoms? suggestions on the pattern to use?????



Very pretty fabric!!  I like it!



minnie2 said:


> Thanks!
> Yes I love that anya (my niece loves it so much.  My cousin keeps saying I am creating a monster because seh never heard of a almost 3 yr old liking clothes so much!  I told her it is a good thing I enjoy it so much but hey what can I say when I get and' I love you Aunt Marlo' it melts my heart and even though I am a 1000 miles away from her knowing she has stuff I made her makes it a little better.



Naw, lots of 3 y/o's LOVE clothing!  Just ask any of us!! 

Today I am going to try to finish the twirl skirt with a gazillion squares.  I thought it would be cute to have a bunch of little squares.  I think it has over 100 squares.  I have no idea what I was thinking when I started this.


----------



## Piper

Okay!  Spring break is here and I have semi-organized my stash.  It is really small compared to a lot of people, but I don't do lots of sewing!





The basket holds 1/2 yard and FQs--and a set of 4x4's I am going to make Giuliana a dress out of (as soon as I finish big gives.)

I also got a Brother 432 Lock serger!  It came with a regular foot, a ruffling foot and another one that I can't remember  .  It also has an instruction CD which I need to watch ad infinitum so I can figure out how to use it!


----------



## Jennia

billwendy said:


> Woo Hoo!! Im trying to decide between that one and the Project runway 5000 one - what made the 6000 win for you?
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!! I LOVE IT!!
> 
> 
> 
> That is so cool!!!!  We took the public LYNX bus from TTC before to sea world - it was soooo easy - I wonder if it goes to Universal too - it was really cheap!!! lol!!
> 
> I got this fabric for the girls for summer outfits - im not sure should i do flowers on the top and the solid with ovals on the bottoms? suggestions on the pattern to use?????



Love that fabric, I've been making skirts like at Janie and Jack with one pattern on top and another around the bottom. 

As for the sewing machine, I went by reviews on Amazon (and price lol). Even the "bad" reviews for the Brother weren't really negative, like someone gave it a 4 because she hadn't had it long enough to be sure if it was going to be versatile enough for every project she had in mind. 



Piper said:


> Okay!  Spring break is here and I have semi-organized my stash.  It is really small compared to a lot of people, but I don't do lots of sewing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The basket holds 1/2 yard and FQs--and a set of 4x4's I am going to make Giuliana a dress out of (as soon as I finish big gives.)
> 
> I also got a Brother 432 Lock serger!  It came with a regular foot, a ruffling foot and another one that I can't remember  .  It also has an instruction CD which I need to watch ad infinitum so I can figure out how to use it!




Congrats on the serger and the organizing! Would you like to come clean my house for me?


----------



## Dannielle_1

You all move so fast around here...  

I really like all the Dr. Seuss outfits that have been appearing lately.  I love how everyone is so creative and all of the color/fabric combinations that come up.  It takes me FOREVER to pick fabrics and figure out what "goes" together.

Didn't end up sewing yesterday or today.  So I still have an unfinished case.  I think I'm going to have to redo the lining to make it a little bit bigger so it and the outside shell fit together better.  That was my problem the other night (the outside was bunching up).  My next "project" then is to make a small coordinating bag for the power cord and travel mouse.

*Toadstool* - yes it's a netbook.  Pretty much bought for Disney trips.   Though it is fun to have a tiny computer.


----------



## tadamom

Woohoo!!!!!

We got our confirmation # for our room this morning!!!  We will be in Disney October 8-13 staying at SSR!!!!!!  We are so excited!!

Now I have to start thinking about customs.  I will be sewing for DS8, DD4, Dniece4 and Dnephew10months and for any adults that might want something custom.  I cannot wait!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tinashaver

Do you guys ever make anything for yourself?  I was thinking about maybe matching pants with the red w/white dots? I am kinda "pooh" sized so I don't wear much outside plain colors. any pics would be cool too!


----------



## 3goofyboys

mommyof2princesses said:


> If she is wearing a 3/5 I wouldn't go with the pattern you have.  I have made my daughter a roundneck top because she said they are in. She wears a 3/5 too and  I used Simplicity 3799.  It came out so cute, she had me make her 2.  And it went together really easy.  Very cute.



I 3rd this!  I've used New Look 6705 to make myself some round neck tops and they are uber cute.  Not a Carla-C, but it gets the job done! 



jessica52877 said:


> Here is The Cat in the Hat for a Big Give! I think I'll make the brother a matching shirt also. Either Thing 1 or something else along those lines.



I love this!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

tinashaver said:


> Do you guys ever make anything for yourself?  I was thinking about maybe matching pants with the red w/white dots? I am kinda "pooh" sized so I don't wear much outside plain colors. any pics would be cool too!




Cathy made minnie dot pants for the DisMeet.  They looked super cute on her!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Jessica...you need to have a girl!  Or adopt one!  You are way too good at ruffles and twirly skirts!!!


----------



## jessica52877

Thank you for all the compliments on The Cat in the Hat. I had so much fun making it! I  making girl stuff!



Piper said:


> Okay!  Spring break is here and I have semi-organized my stash.  It is really small compared to a lot of people, but I don't do lots of sewing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The basket holds 1/2 yard and FQs--and a set of 4x4's I am going to make Giuliana a dress out of (as soon as I finish big gives.)
> 
> I also got a Brother 432 Lock serger!  It came with a regular foot, a ruffling foot and another one that I can't remember  .  It also has an instruction CD which I need to watch ad infinitum so I can figure out how to use it!



Whoo hoo! Love your organized stash and the new machine! Rest up during Spring Break! I am sure it is a much needed break to recharge.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Jessica...you need to have a girl!  Or adopt one!  You are way too good at ruffles and twirly skirts!!!



Thanks! Ruffles are alot of fun! I kind of like making girl things and probably need to start making more! 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Cathy made minnie dot pants for the DisMeet.  They looked super cute on her!



I LOVED  Cathy's pants! They were so cute on and I am suer next time I go I'll be sporting something similar!

Jennia - I lost your quote but I think you'll be on  with the sewing machine. Bye bye to hand sewing.

Wendy - I LOVE that new fabric you got too. I assume it came from Joann's and want to look for some my trip there!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jessica52877 said:


> Thanks! Ruffles are alot of fun! I kind of like making girl things and probably need to start making more!



RUFFLES ARE FUN    Did you hit your head this weekend?  Ruffles are evil...evil...evil.


----------



## twob4him

tinashaver said:


> Do you guys ever make anything for yourself?  I was thinking about maybe matching pants with the red w/white dots? I am kinda "pooh" sized so I don't wear much outside plain colors. any pics would be cool too!



I am just catching up after dinner and everyone beat me to it!  Here's what I did to make them. I have a pair of capris and I folded them so I could find the rise. I folded the red dot material. I layed the real pants over the fabric and added a seam allowance as I cut. For the length I took into account the cuff. Then I finished them as I would using Carla's Easy Fit Pants pattern. Then I tried to make a top....big mistake...I looked like a little kid in a costume.  OK so you win some and lose some!


----------



## twob4him

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> RUFFLES ARE FUN    Did you hit your head this weekend?  Ruffles are evil...evil...evil.



   You cracky me up!

Oh come on....with a ruffler they are easy....time consuming perhaps...but easy. 


I finished my "very much cased cause I haven't an original idea in my head" outfit for one of our two MK days. Its a patchwork twirl in.....wait for it....wait for it.....red dot, black dot, white and yellow dot. And no less orginal..a white tee with a minnie head and ribbon. Ok so its not original but only we know that on the Dis...everyone seeing it will think I am a genius!    


ETA: I have no pics of it cause my DH is in Florida with the camera...so...you'll just have to wait!


----------



## jessica52877

Ugh! NO pictures! Cathy you are now banned from the thread without showing us pictures immediately!

Ruffles are fun but I don't think my ruffler is my friend. I'll let you know some day when i am brave enough to try it! Dental floss is my friend! Never breaks!


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> Ugh! NO pictures! Cathy you are now banned from the thread without showing us pictures immediately!
> 
> Ruffles are fun but I don't think my ruffler is my friend. I'll let you know some day when i am brave enough to try it! Dental floss is my friend! Never breaks!



Hand pinned ruffles are fun~ 

No rufflers here!


----------



## LuvGoing2Disney7

jessica52877 said:


> What fun at Goofy's kitchen! I am glad Drew was okay! I can't believe you made Ryan's entire K class the hats. I thought of you with all the talk of Dr Suess!!



Thanks Jessica. Drew has been having about 20 seizures a day for quite a while now. It's almost a routine. He does have more when we travel but it's become so much a part of our daily routine that I forget it scares others that aren't used to them.

Making the hats was VERY time consuming. It was oh so worth it though. The class was even featured in the school newsletter wearing their hats. You can see a pic of them on their school webpage

http://swift.auburn.wednet.edu/aj/mdavis/index.php


----------



## jessica52877

What a wonderful picture! Not only did you make the hats I see youp put every kids name on them too! Dallas' class really didn't celebrate Dr Suess day beyond coloring a paper and I am sure they read a book. I think I'll make one just to have around!


----------



## LuvGoing2Disney7

jham said:


> that is a funny sign!
> 
> Yay that you got to eat at Goofy's kitchen!  I'm SO GLAD Pluto liked Drew's shirt!  Sorry he had such an untimely seizure though!
> 
> The felt hats sound cute!  Luke's class made paper ones.



It was like the window was talking to me LOL  I was so bummed I hadn't thought to bring Madilynn's dress and just love your IASW skirt. I needed that reminder.

I wish I could have recorded Pluto. It was the best


----------



## Mommy2three

Ok can everyone let me in on how to get do the ruffling?  I was thinking about buying a ruffler foot for my brother sewing machine, is it easier to use the foot or do it by hand?  And how do you do it by hand?  I want to make a twirl skirt for my girls for our trip but the only thing I can do is make an Aline skirt or dress ugh!


----------



## LuvGoing2Disney7

livndisney said:


> Oh My word! She paraded through MK with Luthie AND Samantha! She would not let hold either one LOL.



How ADORABLE is she!!! Hope she had a very Happy Birthday


----------



## karebear1

Anyone seen Mytwotinks lately?? I  miss her and was wondering how those 2 cute girls are doing??? [


----------



## jessica52877

Mommy2three said:


> Ok can everyone let me in on how to get do the ruffling?  I was thinking about buying a ruffler foot for my brother sewing machine, is it easier to use the foot or do it by hand?  And how do you do it by hand?  I want to make a twirl skirt for my girls for our trip but the only thing I can do is make an Aline skirt or dress ugh!



The first thing I sewed was a crib set for Dallas and I wanted ruffles on it. At the time I didn't know if it was a boy or girl but it turned out awesome. Hmm, I should scan some pictures shouldn't I. 

Okay, back to the subject. Anyways it taught me the dental floss method and I LOVED it! All I do is make my ruffle, take a pin and wrap dental floss around the end a few times and pin into skirt so I can zigzag over it. Zig zag over it but don't catch the floss. Go all the way around. If you kind of hold it while you go it will start to ruffle but you can do that at the end. Once you are all the way around just pull the floss and it ruffles it. 

I finally learned (yesterday) to tie a loop to loop the pin through and then I don't have to worry about it accidentally unraveling which has happened once or twice at the WORST times!



karebear1 said:


> Anyone seen Mytwotinks lately?? I  miss her and was wondering how those 2 cute girls are doing??? [



I think she is at disney still or just getting back. Karen are you on facebook? If so you aren't my friend.


----------



## LuvGoing2Disney7

jessica52877 said:


> His birthday is 2 days after christmas so this was the perfect opportunity to give him everything he would need for summer.
> 
> Oh! His first easter he got Little Tikes trucks. One was a dump truck and I used that as the basket!



Our wedding anniversary is 2 days after Christmas  

I also did the Little Tikes trucks as baskets for my boys for their first 2 easters. Ryan is 6 and I bet he would love a Tonka even now


----------



## SallyfromDE

Sorry the pictures are so gigantic. I'm still trying to figure out photobucket. I don't have the patience for some things. This is my Prince Charming outfit for a BigGive. I know some of you were interested in the PC style, so I wanted to share. I thought I'd send along a tshirt to go with it. 















I don't know why I had all sorts of problems with it. I think it was just a time crunch and everything I could do wrong, I did. I will probably do another one of these, I think I'd like to do some sort of medallion on the left front, like a war medal or something. So it won't be so plain. I did blue rather then white becuase of the tshirt print. I also stayed away from the ropes, more becuase I wouldn't want to see a little one get caught on anything. 

Does this work?


----------



## lovesdumbo

jessica52877 said:


> This is so interesting because this was debated about on a thread a few weeks ago. I have always paid tax and shipping on the photopass CD's but others said they didn't. It adds about $14 to the cost always. I preorder too! My last one totaled $114.
> 
> On a photopass note I have found that there seem to be alot less photographers out and about. At Christmas I wanted one of all 3 of us by the castle and we waited then the photographer just walked away. Lin said hey, can we get ours done real quick and he said his camera broke. I wish he would have acknowledged that to begin or just offered to take one with our camera. I never got a picture of all 3 of us with our shirts on and I worked on them for HOURS!
> 
> This past trip I only had 6-7 pictures on the CD because we don't do characters. We would have had a few more had we hit AK but that was the only park we ended up not going into. I still enjoy the shares though but used to like to keep it to 4 people (because the pictures used to add up quick) now I would think I would want many more if I am only going to average 6-7 pictures.


I still had the emails from my last 3 CD's (I really need to clean those up but I just stick them into a Disney folder and forget about them....) and I've always paid $99.95 and then nothing when ordering the actual CD. 




t-beri said:


> How Fun!!  If you do a Thing shirt, you'll have to let me know what font you find etc.    Since we don't know what the baby is going to be, instead of taking 2 outfits to the hospital like I did w/ Little and doing "I'm the big brother/sister" shirts, I think Mac would HATE that now  I thought I'd make them Things 1 and 2 shirts and do a thing 3 onsie for the niblet.  Is that Dorky?  It's really kind of a joke b/c when Lily was still in my belly, my nephew (who was 3) said we could name it The Cat in the Hat.  When she was born I think Evan was the 2nd person to hold her after Mac.  A nurse walked into the room and he looked up from the baby and said "HI!!  I'm Evan and THIS is the Cat in the Hat."  EVERYONE was crackying up   It took at least 3 months for him to call her Baby Lily.    So I thought Thing shirts would be cute....am I a dork?  Wait, don't answer that question it was rhetorical.
> 
> ...t.


That sounds really cute!  My 3 (ages 9,8,&6) would probably think it was hysterical now.



billwendy said:


> I got this fabric for the girls for summer outfits - im not sure should i do flowers on the top and the solid with ovals on the bottoms? suggestions on the pattern to use?????


Love that fabric!



LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


> oh so worth it though. The class was even featured in the school newsletter wearing their hats. You can see a pic of them on their school webpage
> 
> http://swift.auburn.wednet.edu/aj/mdavis/index.php



Those hats look so awesome!!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

SallyfromDE said:


> Does this work?



Does it work?  It is SO cool!!!!!  I love it!  Love the T too!


----------



## DisneyKings

SallyfromDE said:


> Sorry the pictures are so gigantic. I'm still trying to figure out photobucket. I don't have the patience for some things. This is my Prince Charming outfit for a BigGive. I know some of you were interested in the PC style, so I wanted to share. I thought I'd send along a tshirt to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why I had all sorts of problems with it. I think it was just a time crunch and everything I could do wrong, I did. I will probably do another one of these, I think I'd like to do some sort of medallion on the left front, like a war medal or something. So it won't be so plain. I did blue rather then white becuase of the tshirt print. I also stayed away from the ropes, more becuase I wouldn't want to see a little one get caught on anything.
> 
> Does this work?



I think this is soooo adorable!


----------



## jessica52877

SallyfromDE said:


> Sorry the pictures are so gigantic. I'm still trying to figure out photobucket. I don't have the patience for some things. This is my Prince Charming outfit for a BigGive. I know some of you were interested in the PC style, so I wanted to share. I thought I'd send along a tshirt to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why I had all sorts of problems with it. I think it was just a time crunch and everything I could do wrong, I did. I will probably do another one of these, I think I'd like to do some sort of medallion on the left front, like a war medal or something. So it won't be so plain. I did blue rather then white becuase of the tshirt print. I also stayed away from the ropes, more becuase I wouldn't want to see a little one get caught on anything.
> 
> Does this work?



Does it work! How about AMAZING!  I knew exactly what it was! I LOVE it!


----------



## LuvGoing2Disney7

eeyore3847 said:


> hello Everyone... Ithas been at least a week since I was on here.... I was so busy etc from sewing and life... But I am going on a quick vacation for spring break to exciting Tucson AZ. But it is sun and lots of pool time...
> here is what I was working on!
> Lori


How adorable. Your outfits are always so cute. Did you ever sell that Pooh dress you made?


PrincessKell said:


> She told my cousin that the tooth fairy was trying to pull it out probably and dropped it down her throat! hahaha oh man too cute. So here are the pictures


She is so very cute. Love the notes too



jessica52877 said:


> Here is The Cat in the Hat for a Big Give!


Jessica I love that outfit. 


jessica52877 said:


> What a wonderful picture! Not only did you make the hats I see youp put every kids name on them too! Dallas' class really didn't celebrate Dr Suess day beyond coloring a paper and I am sure they read a book. I think I'll make one just to have around!


I did put their names on them. I'm a germaphobe. Thanks to Heather for explaining how to embroider without hooping it went fast  

Ryan's class celebrated all week. His teacher is wonderful.



lovesdumbo said:


> Those hats look so awesome!!!!



Thank You


----------



## ibesue

twob4him said:


> I finished my "very much cased cause I haven't an original idea in my head" outfit for one of our two MK days. Its a patchwork twirl in.....wait for it....wait for it.....red dot, black dot, white and yellow dot. And no less orginal..a white tee with a minnie head and ribbon. Ok so its not original but only we know that on the Dis...everyone seeing it will think I am a genius!    [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> 
> ETA: I have no pics of it cause my DH is in Florida with the camera...so...you'll just have to wait!



I am doing the same thing for our Disneyland trip coming up!  Can't wait to see pictures!




LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


> Thanks Jessica. Drew has been having about 20 seizures a day for quite a while now. It's almost a routine. He does have more when we travel but it's become so much a part of our daily routine that I forget it scares others that aren't used to them.
> 
> Making the hats was VERY time consuming. It was oh so worth it though. The class was even featured in the school newsletter wearing their hats. You can see a pic of them on their school webpage
> 
> http://swift.auburn.wednet.edu/aj/mdavis/index.php



Poor thing!  The hats are so cute!  How did you make them??  Do you have a pattern?



SallyfromDE said:


> Sorry the pictures are so gigantic. I'm still trying to figure out photobucket. I don't have the patience for some things. This is my Prince Charming outfit for a BigGive. I know some of you were interested in the PC style, so I wanted to share. I thought I'd send along a tshirt to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why I had all sorts of problems with it. I think it was just a time crunch and everything I could do wrong, I did. I will probably do another one of these, I think I'd like to do some sort of medallion on the left front, like a war medal or something. So it won't be so plain. I did blue rather then white becuase of the tshirt print. I also stayed away from the ropes, more becuase I wouldn't want to see a little one get caught on anything.
> 
> Does this work?



That turned out really, REALLY cute!!


----------



## LuvGoing2Disney7

SallyfromDE said:


> Does this work?



Love that!! Great Job


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

twob4him said:


> You cracky me up!
> 
> Oh come on....with a ruffler they are easy....time consuming perhaps...but easy.
> 
> 
> I finished my "very much cased cause I haven't an original idea in my head" outfit for one of our two MK days. Its a patchwork twirl in.....wait for it....wait for it.....red dot, black dot, white and yellow dot. And no less orginal..a white tee with a minnie head and ribbon. Ok so its not original but only we know that on the Dis...everyone seeing it will think I am a genius!
> 
> 
> ETA: I have no pics of it cause my DH is in Florida with the camera...so...you'll just have to wait!





jessica52877 said:


> Ugh! NO pictures! Cathy you are now banned from the thread without showing us pictures immediately!
> 
> Ruffles are fun but I don't think my ruffler is my friend. I'll let you know some day when i am brave enough to try it! Dental floss is my friend! Never breaks!





livndisney said:


> Hand pinned ruffles are fun~
> 
> No rufflers here!



It's clearly just me....I should have had a boy.  But then I would have to learn to do button holes.   Guess I'm in trouble either way  

Cathy-  No ruffler to I have to do it the old fashioned way

Jessica- still don't understand the dental floss method.  Hopefully someday I will

Cindee- you HAND PIN ruffles?  Can you please please please let me borrow some of your patience next time we meet???


----------



## LuvGoing2Disney7

You all are so inspiring.

Friday night we went to an Opening Party for some friends that are opening a German Deli & Bakery. When I found out we were going to be able to go I just had to make his grandson a chef's hat. None of my pictures came out of him wearing it so I'll have to wait for his momma to send me the ones she took. Here's  his hat.

And yes I finished cutting strings and taking basting stitches out on the way there





Next Project: Portrait Peasant Dress for Madilynn. It's all cut out ready to go


----------



## jessica52877

I'll try and take pictures tomorrow. I am always in a rush no matter what I am doing. A nice dental floss tutorial might be helpful! I think it helps that I don't do them that often. This month I have done my fair share of ruffles though.


----------



## 3goofyboys

tinashaver said:


> Do you guys ever make anything for yourself?  I was thinking about maybe matching pants with the red w/white dots? I am kinda "pooh" sized so I don't wear much outside plain colors. any pics would be cool too!



I'm planning on making myself different tops for each day of our WDW trip.  I have to make the boys' stuff first though, so it might not happen.  If I do get to them, I'll share pics.



SallyfromDE said:


> Sorry the pictures are so gigantic. I'm still trying to figure out photobucket. I don't have the patience for some things. This is my Prince Charming outfit for a BigGive. I know some of you were interested in the PC style, so I wanted to share. I thought I'd send along a tshirt to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why I had all sorts of problems with it. I think it was just a time crunch and everything I could do wrong, I did. I will probably do another one of these, I think I'd like to do some sort of medallion on the left front, like a war medal or something. So it won't be so plain. I did blue rather then white becuase of the tshirt print. I also stayed away from the ropes, more becuase I wouldn't want to see a little one get caught on anything.
> 
> Does this work?



I love this and would love to CASE it for my boys!  Did you use a pattern and if so, which one?


----------



## t-beri

Piper said:


> Okay!  Spring break is here and I have semi-organized my stash.  It is really small compared to a lot of people, but I don't do lots of sewing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The basket holds 1/2 yard and FQs--and a set of 4x4's I am going to make Giuliana a dress out of (as soon as I finish big gives.)
> 
> I also got a Brother 432 Lock serger!  It came with a regular foot, a ruffling foot and another one that I can't remember  .  It also has an instruction CD which I need to watch ad infinitum so I can figure out how to use it!


Piper, you are my inspiration! I was just fussing about my one time organized stash spilling all over the place now.    Great job, it looks so neat and tidy



tinashaver said:


> Do you guys ever make anything for yourself?  I was thinking about maybe matching pants with the red w/white dots? I am kinda "pooh" sized so I don't wear much outside plain colors. any pics would be cool too!





Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Cathy made minnie dot pants for the DisMeet.  They looked super cute on her!



OOPS, Kristine already said what I was gonna say.  But hey, I did wanna point out Megan w/ her hand on Macs shoulder, she looks  so sweet.  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> RUFFLES ARE FUN    Did you hit your head this weekend?  Ruffles are evil...evil...evil.



mmhmm...what she said 



karebear1 said:


> Anyone seen Mytwotinks lately?? I  miss her and was wondering how those 2 cute girls are doing??? [


I've been wondering about Denise too.  I haven't heard from her in a while.


----------



## t-beri

twob4him said:


> :l
> 
> 
> I finished my "very much cased cause I haven't an original idea in my head" outfit for one of our two MK days. Its a patchwork twirl in.....wait for it....wait for it.....red dot, black dot, white and yellow dot. And no less orginal..a white tee with a minnie head and ribbon. Ok so its not original but only we know that on the Dis...everyone seeing it will think I am a genius!



You don't mess with the classics Cathy!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

I think I'm the only person who missed the Megan/Mac crush    I didn't even notice it in that pic until T pointed it out!  Was I there???


----------



## Jennia

SallyfromDE said:


> Sorry the pictures are so gigantic. I'm still trying to figure out photobucket. I don't have the patience for some things. This is my Prince Charming outfit for a BigGive. I know some of you were interested in the PC style, so I wanted to share. I thought I'd send along a tshirt to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why I had all sorts of problems with it. I think it was just a time crunch and everything I could do wrong, I did. I will probably do another one of these, I think I'd like to do some sort of medallion on the left front, like a war medal or something. So it won't be so plain. I did blue rather then white becuase of the tshirt print. I also stayed away from the ropes, more becuase I wouldn't want to see a little one get caught on anything.
> 
> Does this work?



 WOW this is AMAZING, I love the iron on that you put on the back, too!!!! 

Clothes for myself for trips: 

Not sure I have any good photos on this computer, but I just made some simple Mickey head applique shirts for dh and myself; one's a Mickey cut out of skull fabric with a red pirate bandana added on (dh is big on pirates, thought this would please him).


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone - if you could send some prayer Daniels way - he was admitted to duPont this morning with a fever - seems his Dad has been sick too - poor kiddo, this was his last week of rest before mega Chemo starts next monday (when he will have to be admitted to see how his body reacts to the chemo).....He will hopefully be discharged tues or wed. Also, his Dad was laid off again, but at least he got a month of work in!!


----------



## GoofyG

So my idea of both girls having one party just flew out the window.  My oldest really wants a party by her self and I cave in today.  Mind you the party is going to be April 4th, so I have a wk till I get the invites out.  Now I've been planning a Mary Poppins theme party, which we are still doing for DD2.  DD4 wants a High School Musical party.  I need ideas, I really need a CUTE party invite.  I don't like to by the party packs.  I already thought of megaphones for them to decorate then they become the party favor.  HELP!!!


----------



## Piper

Here is the pink Minnie dot for Lilyanne (Marena's Big Give) For some reason, I couldn't get the picture to show up on the other board!!


----------



## jham

jessica52877 said:


> This is so interesting because this was debated about on a thread a few weeks ago. I have always paid tax and shipping on the photopass CD's but others said they didn't. It adds about $14 to the cost always. I preorder too! My last one totaled $114.
> 
> On a photopass note I have found that there seem to be alot less photographers out and about. At Christmas I wanted one of all 3 of us by the castle and we waited then the photographer just walked away. Lin said hey, can we get ours done real quick and he said his camera broke. I wish he would have acknowledged that to begin or just offered to take one with our camera. I never got a picture of all 3 of us with our shirts on and I worked on them for HOURS!
> 
> This past trip I only had 6-7 pictures on the CD because we don't do characters. We would have had a few more had we hit AK but that was the only park we ended up not going into. I still enjoy the shares though but used to like to keep it to 4 people (because the pictures used to add up quick) now I would think I would want many more if I am only going to average 6-7 pictures.



Hmmm, I preordered my photopass on Feb.2 and I paid 99.95 total.  No tax, no shipping.   



billwendy said:


> Woo Hoo!! Im trying to decide between that one and the Project runway 5000 one - what made the 6000 win for you?
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!! I LOVE IT!!
> 
> 
> 
> That is so cool!!!!  We took the public LYNX bus from TTC before to sea world - it was soooo easy - I wonder if it goes to Universal too - it was really cheap!!! lol!!
> 
> I got this fabric for the girls for summer outfits - im not sure should i do flowers on the top and the solid with ovals on the bottoms? suggestions on the pattern to use?????



Where did you get that fabric?  I love it.  I saw it and immediately thought round neck top with the flowers as the main fabric.  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I think I'm the only person who missed the Megan/Mac crush    I didn't even notice it in that pic until T pointed it out!  Was I there???





t-beri said:


> OOPS, Kristine already said what I was gonna say.  But hey, I did wanna point out Megan w/ her hand on Macs shoulder, she looks  so sweet.
> 
> I've been wondering about Denise too.  I haven't heard from her in a while.



Do you people only pretend to read my TR?  There was all sorts of discussion of Megan/Mac on there!  

I'll go check on Denise on facebook.  I think she's fine.


----------



## JaimeK

Hi all,  
I'm just gearing up to do most of the sewing for our Disney trip.  I've collected the fabric, cut some of it, but mostly I've been working on the Tshirts which are all done!
I posted pics here

I made a cute Thomas set for my nephew,  I'll be making tons more shorts and skirts for my sons, niece, nephews, friends... birthday season is rapidly approaching too!


----------



## Dannielle_1

SallyfromDE said:


> Sorry the pictures are so gigantic. I'm still trying to figure out photobucket. I don't have the patience for some things. This is my Prince Charming outfit for a BigGive. I know some of you were interested in the PC style, so I wanted to share. I thought I'd send along a tshirt to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why I had all sorts of problems with it. I think it was just a time crunch and everything I could do wrong, I did. I will probably do another one of these, I think I'd like to do some sort of medallion on the left front, like a war medal or something. So it won't be so plain. I did blue rather then white becuase of the tshirt print. I also stayed away from the ropes, more becuase I wouldn't want to see a little one get caught on anything.
> 
> Does this work?



This is really cute.  And ... 



3goofyboys said:


> I love this and would love to CASE it for my boys!  Did you use a pattern and if so, which one?



... I was going to pretty much ask the same thing.  Did you use a pattern?  The jacket looks like it could be a Chef's coat, which I really want to make for my DS (It just needs long sleeves).  If you used a pattern I'd love to know which one, as I've search for a Chef's Jacket for little ones and can't locate one.


----------



## danicaw

SallyfromDE said:


>



Wow! That is crazy cute! I love it. Great Job!



LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


> You all are so inspiring.
> And yes I finished cutting strings and taking basting stitches out on the way there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next Project: Portrait Peasant Dress for Madilynn. It's all cut out ready to go



Love the hat. 
Great Job! 

I hope to start on my first peasant this week! can't wait to see how they turn out.



JaimeK said:


> I made a cute Thomas set for my nephew,  I'll be making tons more shorts and skirts for my sons, niece, nephews, friends... birthday season is rapidly approaching too!



Very cool! Where did you find the Thomas fabric? I can only find fleece. 
I did find trainfabric.com, but would rather go to a store and get it  I know, silly me.
A friend of mine is 34 weeks preg. and her DS 3 is a big Thomas fan, and loves to cook with Mom. So I was thinking a Thomas chef's hat for the new big bro might be fun! 

I just signed up for Facebook this week and am still figuring it all out. 
Are some of you guys on FB? Tips would be handy and I would love a few new FB friends


----------



## Shannalee724

danicaw said:


> I just signed up for Facebook this week and am still figuring it all out.
> Are some of you guys on FB? Tips would be handy and I would love a few new FB friends



You will catch on fast.  I signed up and within a week I had tons of friends.  People will crawl out of the woodwork and find you.  

I am on facebook and would love to be your friend.  I am not sure how you search, but my name is Shanna Filburn.


----------



## minnie2

billwendy said:


> Woo Hoo!! Im trying to decide between that one and the Project runway 5000 one - what made the 6000 win for you?
> 
> I got this fabric for the girls for summer outfits - im not sure should i do flowers on the top and the solid with ovals on the bottoms? suggestions on the pattern to use?????


What fun fabric!  
 i had a project Runway innovis model I got from a dealer and I LOVED it.  The only reason I don't have it anymore is because I upgraded to an embroidery machine.




ibesue said:


> Today I am going to try to finish the twirl skirt with a gazillion squares.  I thought it would be cute to have a bunch of little squares.  I think it has over 100 squares.  I have no idea what I was thinking when I started this.


Sounds cute to me!


Piper said:


> Okay!  Spring break is here and I have semi-organized my stash.  It is really small compared to a lot of people, but I don't do lots of sewing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The basket holds 1/2 yard and FQs--and a set of 4x4's I am going to make Giuliana a dress out of (as soon as I finish big gives.)
> 
> I also got a Brother 432 Lock serger!  It came with a regular foot, a ruffling foot and another one that I can't remember  .  It also has an instruction CD which I need to watch ad infinitum so I can figure out how to use it!


YAY on the serger!  I am jealous of your book shelf!  I have my stuff in rubbermaid containers.



tadamom said:


> Woohoo!!!!!
> 
> We got our confirmation # for our room this morning!!!  We will be in Disney October 8-13 staying at SSR!!!!!!  We are so excited!!
> 
> Now I have to start thinking about customs.  I will be sewing for DS8, DD4, Dniece4 and Dnephew10months and for any adults that might want something custom.  I cannot wait!!!!!!!!!


Very cool!  WE stayed at SSR last time!  Too bad you weren't going a few weeks later a bunch of us are going to try to meet up!



twob4him said:


> Oh come on....with a ruffler they are easy....time consuming perhaps...but easy.
> 
> 
> I finished my "very much cased cause I haven't an original idea in my head" outfit for one of our two MK days. Its a patchwork twirl in.....wait for it....wait for it.....red dot, black dot, white and yellow dot. And no less orginal..a white tee with a minnie head and ribbon. Ok so its not original but only we know that on the Dis...everyone seeing it will think I am a genius!
> 
> 
> ETA: I have no pics of it cause my DH is in Florida with the camera...so...you'll just have to wait!


I am with you ruffling does't bother me.  I am terrified of my ruffler foot too!  I have read Carla's book and my eyes just glaze over and I get askeered!

You need to remember to post pictures when you get your camera back!



LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


> Thanks Jessica. Drew has been having about 20 seizures a day for quite a while now. It's almost a routine. He does have more when we travel but it's become so much a part of our daily routine that I forget it scares others that aren't used to them.
> 
> Making the hats was VERY time consuming. It was oh so worth it though. The class was even featured in the school newsletter wearing their hats. You can see a pic of them on their school webpage
> 
> http://swift.auburn.wednet.edu/aj/mdavis/index.php


Look how great they all look!!!!!



Mommy2three said:


> Ok can everyone let me in on how to get do the ruffling?  I was thinking about buying a ruffler foot for my brother sewing machine, is it easier to use the foot or do it by hand?  And how do you do it by hand?  I want to make a twirl skirt for my girls for our trip but the only thing I can do is make an Aline skirt or dress ugh!


I use my machine to put a basting stitch in and then just pull one of the threads gently.  On my old machine I would set the stitches as long as they would go and tension tight and sometime sI would get lucky and my machine would do the work for me.



SallyfromDE said:


> Sorry the pictures are so gigantic. I'm still trying to figure out photobucket. I don't have the patience for some things. This is my Prince Charming outfit for a BigGive. I know some of you were interested in the PC style, so I wanted to share. I thought I'd send along a tshirt to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why I had all sorts of problems with it. I think it was just a time crunch and everything I could do wrong, I did. I will probably do another one of these, I think I'd like to do some sort of medallion on the left front, like a war medal or something. So it won't be so plain. I did blue rather then white becuase of the tshirt print. I also stayed away from the ropes, more becuase I wouldn't want to see a little one get caught on anything.
> 
> Does this work?


OMG I love them!  The Tshirt is adorable but the outfit is GREAT PERFECT!  I seriously might have to case that for my nephew!  HUMMMM my cousin might get made that I am already planing my kids and her kids halloween outfits if they are all going to be together!  LOL



LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


> You all are so inspiring.
> 
> Friday night we went to an Opening Party for some friends that are opening a German Deli & Bakery. When I found out we were going to be able to go I just had to make his grandson a chef's hat. None of my pictures came out of him wearing it so I'll have to wait for his momma to send me the ones she took. Here's  his hat.
> 
> And yes I finished cutting strings and taking basting stitches out on the way there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next Project: Portrait Peasant Dress for Madilynn. It's all cut out ready to go


great job



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - if you could send some prayer Daniels way - he was admitted to duPont this morning with a fever - seems his Dad has been sick too - poor kiddo, this was his last week of rest before mega Chemo starts next monday (when he will have to be admitted to see how his body reacts to the chemo).....He will hopefully be discharged tues or wed. Also, his Dad was laid off again, but at least he got a month of work in!!


of course prayers said!



Piper said:


> Here is the pink Minnie dot for Lilyanne (Marena's Big Give) For some reason, I couldn't get the picture to show up on the other board!!


That is adorable!


----------



## coteau_chick

billwendy said:


> I got this fabric for the girls for summer outfits - im not sure should i do flowers on the top and the solid with ovals on the bottoms? suggestions on the pattern to use?????


Where did you find this fabric?  It is really pretty.



jessica52877 said:


> Here is The Cat in the Hat for a Big Give! I think I'll make the brother a matching shirt also. Either Thing 1 or something else along those lines.


Really cute outfit.  Which pattern did you use for the skirt?


----------



## Stephres

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I think I'm the only person who missed the Megan/Mac crush    I didn't even notice it in that pic until T pointed it out!  Was I there???



Ahem, I didn't know until I saw the pictures and I am the child's mother!  She says, "he's cute!"



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - if you could send some prayer Daniels way - he was admitted to duPont this morning with a fever - seems his Dad has been sick too - poor kiddo, this was his last week of rest before mega Chemo starts next monday (when he will have to be admitted to see how his body reacts to the chemo).....He will hopefully be discharged tues or wed. Also, his Dad was laid off again, but at least he got a month of work in!!



 Megan says, "get well soon Daniel."



Piper said:


>



Piper this is adorable! I really like it!



JaimeK said:


>



Cute! We did a Thomas birthday party for my son when he turned two. Those little kids love the trains!



danicaw said:


> I just signed up for Facebook this week and am still figuring it all out.
> Are some of you guys on FB? Tips would be handy and I would love a few new FB friends



We have a disboutiquers group. Do a search for it and you can find a lot of us that way. Welcome to FB!


----------



## Piper

Okay,  I am getting ready to start work on the newest Big Give outfits.  There is a 4 year old girl and a 12 year old girl.  They both like twirl skirts.  I am making the little sister a traditional red/white one and the big sister black/pink.  My question is how big would you make the tier for the waist for someone whose waist is 39"?  I don't want it to be too skimpy, but if each tier is twice the length of the one above it, you could get into some serious gathering!  I am thinking 54"(4 1/2 feet), 9 feet for second tier and 18 feet for the bottom  .  What do you guys think?  Could I get away with 48" (4 feet -8 feet & 16 feet?)


----------



## jessica52877

Piper said:


> Here is the pink Minnie dot for Lilyanne (Marena's Big Give) For some reason, I couldn't get the picture to show up on the other board!!



That is really cute! A couple of others were having issues posting pictures over there too, wonder if the board was being fickle.



jham said:


> Hmmm, I preordered my photopass on Feb.2 and I paid 99.95 total.  No tax, no shipping.
> 
> I'll go check on Denise on facebook.  I think she's fine.



Really, I am not a lunatic! I am going to put my receipt in photobucket so I can post it. The first one charges me the tax and when I send for it I am charged $7.28 I think it is for shipping.

I saw Denise post last night on facebook. I was getting ready to hit the bed though.



JaimeK said:


> Hi all,
> I'm just gearing up to do most of the sewing for our Disney trip.  I've collected the fabric, cut some of it, but mostly I've been working on the Tshirts which are all done!
> I posted pics here
> 
> I made a cute Thomas set for my nephew,  I'll be making tons more shorts and skirts for my sons, niece, nephews, friends... birthday season is rapidly approaching too!



I am off to look at your other link! I love the way you made Jack perfect so you can see Thomas in it. 

I think I have some Thomas fabric left if someone wants to swap. I forget who mentioned wanting it. IT is a different print though.



coteau_chick said:


> Where did you find this fabric?  It is really pretty.
> 
> 
> Really cute outfit.  Which pattern did you use for the skirt?



Uh, pattern? There are patterns out there for this kind of thing?  

I used the Jeanne pattern (aka Jeanne told me how to do it kind of). I modified this one to not include an underskirt and just lined the one fabric. Jeanne's directions are really great! They consist of cut 2 strips of this and 3 of this for ruffles but it works perfect! Thanks Jeanne  




Piper said:


> Okay,  I am getting ready to start work on the newest Big Give outfits.  There is a 4 year old girl and a 12 year old girl.  They both like twirl skirts.  I am making the little sister a traditional red/white one and the big sister black/pink.  My question is how big would you make the tier for the waist for someone whose waist is 39"?  I don't want it to be too skimpy, but if each tier is twice the length of the one above it, you could get into some serious gathering!  I am thinking 54"(4 1/2 feet), 9 feet for second tier and 18 feet for the bottom  .  What do you guys think?  Could I get away with 48" (4 feet -8 feet & 16 feet?)



I don't think I am one to answer this but that is ALOT of fabric. Of course I find once I start it doesn't seem to end up being as much as it seems.


----------



## twob4him

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I think I'm the only person who missed the Megan/Mac crush    I didn't even notice it in that pic until T pointed it out!  Was I there???


Gee I haven't been updated on the romance...is it still going on???  We can always photochop them together!  


t-beri said:


> You don't mess with the classics Cathy!


True, true *T*...you gotta look at it that way!



Piper said:


> Here is the pink Minnie dot for Lilyanne (Marena's Big Give) For some reason, I couldn't get the picture to show up on the other board!!


*Piper* its adorable! I love the color!

...and I wanted to say I love the way you organized your sewing stuff! Very nice...isn't it fun to look at?  


*JaimeK* - Cute outfit! My son loved Thomas when he was little!

*Sally* - That is just so adorable! I can't wait to see the little boy in it...can you post pics here (or ask if they will?) I love it! 

*Danicaw* - I am on facebook....Cathy Peckiconis!


----------



## twob4him

jessica52877 said:


> I don't think I am one to answer this but that is ALOT of fabric. Of course I find once I start it doesn't seem to end up being as much as it seems.



*Jess and Piper *- When my ruffler broke I measured the ruffle tier of the patchwork twirl....just to see if I wanted to tackle it by hand. It was almost 23 feet!!!! Course its very full when you are done. If you are doing tiers, they may be long but they aren't all that wide...maybe 6-9 inches each if you do 3 or 4 tiers? I would stick to the 4 1/2 feet, 9 feet for second tier and 18 feet for the bottom??? Do you have a pattern?


----------



## jessica52877

Question for those of you who shop online.

 Do you get charged sales tax? I used to some places and not others until about 2-3 years ago. Now I do everywhere so I am wondering if it is a state thing and that is why I get charged tax on the photopass. I thought it was a federal law that made everyone start charging but guess that doesn't make much sense since it is state sales and tax and OR and whomever else don't even have state taxes like that.

 BTW, I took a photo of it. I couldn't figure out how to get it in photobucket! Really, I am not crazy! And I ordered it within 3 days of you Jeanne!


----------



## snubie

jessica52877 said:


> Question for those of you who shop online.
> 
> Do you get charged sales tax? I used to some places and not others until about 2-3 years ago. Now I do everywhere so I am wondering if it is a state thing and that is why I get charged tax on the photopass. I thought it was a federal law that made everyone start charging but guess that doesn't make much sense since it is state sales and tax and OR and whomever else don't even have state taxes like that.
> 
> BTW, I took a photo of it. I couldn't figure out how to get it in photobucket! Really, I am not crazy! And I ordered it within 3 days of you Jeanne!



I am not sure how it works but yes, you will be charged tax on online purchases but it does depend on where you live and where the company selling is located.


----------



## minnie2

Piper said:


> Okay,  I am getting ready to start work on the newest Big Give outfits.  There is a 4 year old girl and a 12 year old girl.  They both like twirl skirts.  I am making the little sister a traditional red/white one and the big sister black/pink.  My question is how big would you make the tier for the waist for someone whose waist is 39"?  I don't want it to be too skimpy, but if each tier is twice the length of the one above it, you could get into some serious gathering!  I am thinking 54"(4 1/2 feet), 9 feet for second tier and 18 feet for the bottom  .  What do you guys think?  Could I get away with 48" (4 feet -8 feet & 16 feet?)


I think it would work.  For a 12 yr old they maynt want it as full as a younger kid might.  Then again I have used some serious material for twirl skirts and I still love them any which way! 


jessica52877 said:


> Question for those of you who shop online.
> 
> Do you get charged sales tax? I used to some places and not others until about 2-3 years ago. Now I do everywhere so I am wondering if it is a state thing and that is why I get charged tax on the photopass. I thought it was a federal law that made everyone start charging but guess that doesn't make much sense since it is state sales and tax and OR and whomever else don't even have state taxes like that.
> 
> BTW, I took a photo of it. I couldn't figure out how to get it in photobucket! Really, I am not crazy! And I ordered it within 3 days of you Jeanne!


I think it depends on if the company has a location in that state you are in.  I don't think amazon.com charges tax unless you are buying through a reseller with them.

Off to the Rhumatologist this am for my 2nd appointment hopefully I will have some answers today!!!!!  Last week I was made a pincushion!


----------



## t-beri

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I think I'm the only person who missed the Megan/Mac crush    I didn't even notice it in that pic until T pointed it out!  Was I there???



You and me both sister!  Clearly I am too self involved to pay attention to my kids! 



Piper said:


> Here is the pink Minnie dot for Lilyanne (Marena's Big Give) For some reason, I couldn't get the picture to show up on the other board!!


PIPER!!!!  That is ADORABLE, I heart minnie bling  Lilyanne is going to lover it too, I know my lily would.



jham said:


> Do you people only pretend to read my TR?  There was all sorts of discussion of Megan/Mac on there!
> 
> I'll go check on Denise on facebook.  I think she's fine.



I'm SORRY I only just got a computer last week!!! I'm trying to keep up but there are a million TR's to read. UGH!  But I'm gonna have to go back and fish out the megan/mac discussion fo' shizzle.

Mac wants to put in a dancing banana.

   

Now, try explaining the 3 banana rule to your 10 yo. 
I showed him the picture and he said "It's the hair"


----------



## livndisney

twob4him said:


> *Jess and Piper *- When my ruffler broke I measured the ruffle tier of the patchwork twirl....just to see if I wanted to tackle it by hand. It was almost 23 feet!!!! Course its very full when you are done. If you are doing tiers, they may be long but they aren't all that wide...maybe 6-9 inches each if you do 3 or 4 tiers? I would stick to the 4 1/2 feet, 9 feet for second tier and 18 feet for the bottom??? Do you have a pattern?



I missed the original question but I can tell you when I do a double ruffle for Morgan I am gathering approx. 30 feet of fabric.

When I make one for JORD........ it is not "quite" that much


----------



## Tinka_Belle

jessica52877 said:


> Question for those of you who shop online.
> 
> Do you get charged sales tax? I used to some places and not others until about 2-3 years ago. Now I do everywhere so I am wondering if it is a state thing and that is why I get charged tax on the photopass. I thought it was a federal law that made everyone start charging but guess that doesn't make much sense since it is state sales and tax and OR and whomever else don't even have state taxes like that.
> 
> BTW, I took a photo of it. I couldn't figure out how to get it in photobucket! Really, I am not crazy! And I ordered it within 3 days of you Jeanne!


Sometimes I get charged tax and sometimes I'm not. I noticed the other day that it is starting to happen more and more.


----------



## JaimeK

danicaw said:


> Very cool! Where did you find the Thomas fabric? I can only find fleece.
> I did find trainfabric.com, but would rather go to a store and get it  I know, silly me.
> A friend of mine is 34 weeks preg. and her DS 3 is a big Thomas fan, and loves to cook with Mom. So I was thinking a Thomas chef's hat for the new big bro might be fun!



I found the blue Thomas fabric shown here at Joann's.  I found a red toss print on Ebay.  It was a great seller, I got a Mickey and disney princess fabrics from them too:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=360121567536


----------



## jham

jessica52877 said:


> Question for those of you who shop online.
> 
> Do you get charged sales tax? I used to some places and not others until about 2-3 years ago. Now I do everywhere so I am wondering if it is a state thing and that is why I get charged tax on the photopass. I thought it was a federal law that made everyone start charging but guess that doesn't make much sense since it is state sales and tax and OR and whomever else don't even have state taxes like that.
> 
> BTW, I took a photo of it. I couldn't figure out how to get it in photobucket! Really, I am not crazy! And I ordered it within 3 days of you Jeanne!



I totally believe you Jessica!  I'm just feeling glad mine didn't cost that much!  I know there are a lot of state laws that can make things different.  I came across it a lot in a job I once had.  At the time I think Massachussetts had a lot of strange laws that no one elses did regarding things like tax and shipping and contracts and leasing etc.  



minnie2 said:


> I think it would work.  For a 12 yr old they maynt want it as full as a younger kid might.  Then again I have used some serious material for twirl skirts and I still love them any which way!
> 
> I think it depends on if the company has a location in that state you are in.  I don't think amazon.com charges tax unless you are buying through a reseller with them.
> 
> Off to the Rhumatologist this am for my 2nd appointment hopefully I will have some answers today!!!!!  Last week I was made a pincushion!



Good luck!



t-beri said:


> \I'm SORRY I only just got a computer last week!!! I'm trying to keep up but there are a million TR's to read. UGH!  But I'm gonna have to go back and fish out the megan/mac discussion fo' shizzle.



Yes, but how many TR's include so many photos of YOUR CUTE KIDS???   



Piper said:


> Here is the pink Minnie dot for Lilyanne (Marena's Big Give) For some reason, I couldn't get the picture to show up on the other board!!



I love that Piper!  That pink polka dot fabric is one of my all-time favorites!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - if you could send some prayer Daniels way - he was admitted to duPont this morning with a fever - seems his Dad has been sick too - poor kiddo, this was his last week of rest before mega Chemo starts next monday (when he will have to be admitted to see how his body reacts to the chemo).....He will hopefully be discharged tues or wed. Also, his Dad was laid off again, but at least he got a month of work in!!



Prayers for Daniel...don't forget to give us details about buying the bracelets  



Piper said:


>



Super cute Piper!



jham said:


> Do you people only pretend to read my TR?  There was all sorts of discussion of Megan/Mac on there!



Sorry!  To clarify, that is where I learned about the crush, I was just pointed out that even after reading about it, I still didn't pick up on her hugging him in the pic.



Piper said:


> Okay,  I am getting ready to start work on the newest Big Give outfits.  There is a 4 year old girl and a 12 year old girl.  They both like twirl skirts.  I am making the little sister a traditional red/white one and the big sister black/pink.  My question is how big would you make the tier for the waist for someone whose waist is 39"?  I don't want it to be too skimpy, but if each tier is twice the length of the one above it, you could get into some serious gathering!  I am thinking 54"(4 1/2 feet), 9 feet for second tier and 18 feet for the bottom  .  What do you guys think?  Could I get away with 48" (4 feet -8 feet & 16 feet?)



And right there is the math that lead me to determine that Aisling will never have another twirl skirt made by me!



jessica52877 said:


> Question for those of you who shop online.
> 
> Do you get charged sales tax? I used to some places and not others until about 2-3 years ago. Now I do everywhere so I am wondering if it is a state thing and that is why I get charged tax on the photopass. I thought it was a federal law that made everyone start charging but guess that doesn't make much sense since it is state sales and tax and OR and whomever else don't even have state taxes like that.
> 
> BTW, I took a photo of it. I couldn't figure out how to get it in photobucket! Really, I am not crazy! And I ordered it within 3 days of you Jeanne!



You are not going crazy- some places charge and some don't.  I get charged more often than not because Mass taxes pretty much everything.  In case you haven't missed the news- they plan to start taxing soda this year and raising the gas tax to the highest in the country   Thank God I live on the NH border  



jham said:


> At the time I think Massachussetts had a lot of strange laws that no one else did regarding things like tax and shipping and contracts and leasing etc.



You had a job in Mass?


----------



## Shannalee724

I LOVE the Prince Charming outfit!!!  Tooooooo cute!  On the T-shirt was that a DISign or one of your own?  I would so love to have that for my son.



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - if you could send some prayer Daniels way - he was admitted to duPont this morning with a fever - seems his Dad has been sick too - poor kiddo, this was his last week of rest before mega Chemo starts next monday (when he will have to be admitted to see how his body reacts to the chemo).....He will hopefully be discharged tues or wed. Also, his Dad was laid off again, but at least he got a month of work in!!



Thoughts and prayers for Daniel!



Piper said:


>



This turned out so cute!  I love the stripes with the dots.  The Minnie embelishment is great.  Did you make it yourself or was it an iron on?


----------



## jessica52877

snubie said:


> I am not sure how it works but yes, you will be charged tax on online purchases but it does depend on where you live and where the company selling is located.



Georgia must just get taxed for everything!



minnie2 said:


> I think it would work.  For a 12 yr old they maynt want it as full as a younger kid might.  Then again I have used some serious material for twirl skirts and I still love them any which way!
> 
> I think it depends on if the company has a location in that state you are in.  I don't think amazon.com charges tax unless you are buying through a reseller with them.
> 
> Off to the Rhumatologist this am for my 2nd appointment hopefully I will have some answers today!!!!!  Last week I was made a pincushion!



I hope you do get some answers.

I was thinking that I get charged tax on Amazon but now I am not positive. I know for sure when I was buying legos I did but that was through Toys R Us on Amazon.



jham said:


> I totally believe you Jessica!  I'm just feeling glad mine didn't cost that much!  I know there are a lot of state laws that can make things different.  I came across it a lot in a job I once had.  At the time I think Massachussetts had a lot of strange laws that no one elses did regarding things like tax and shipping and contracts and leasing etc.



Don't worry! I was sure you believed me but I know on the thread I was reading they didn't! I gotta find it and post a picture!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Prayers for Daniel...don't forget to give us details about buying the bracelets
> 
> And right there is the math that lead me to determine that Aisling will never have another twirl skirt made by me!
> 
> You are not going crazy- some places charge and some don't.  I get charged more often than not because Mass taxes pretty much everything.  In case you haven't missed the news- they plan to start taxing soda this year and raising the gas tax to the highest in the country   Thank God I live on the NH border



I bet it is nice to be able to go across the border for some things. When I lived in OH we sometimes drove the 2 hours to PA to school shop and stuff. No tax on clothes (or something of the like in PA). I was a kid so don't remember the exact details of it.

Piper - I really love the flower  on Minnie! That is a perfect Ohana outfit! Although it could be worn anywhere. I think I have both those fabrics now that I think about it.

Okay, Thing 1 is done now too. I think I'll do the word by hand next time so the G isn't so funky. Or do it before I iron it on.











He is waving hello to everyone!






Here is it all together! I am  with it all. I hope the wish trippers like it as much as I do!


----------



## LeeLee2U

I've been lurking so thought I'd pop up for a minute!!!   hope i didn't scare anyone!!! 
I really don't sew but am leaning towards buying a machine so I can mess around!!!  I do love crafts and i make bows and decorate shoes.  I love cutom clothing and I just want to say what you guys do is beautifull.
I really love all the Big Give projects ya'll do. 
We went on our Wish trip before this group was started. 
As a Wish family Our trip was awesome and my mom and sisters had bought my kids some Mickey t-shirts they had found for our trip.  Between those and the T-shirts my DH designed for the Wish foundation we felt it really added to our trip!  So I know all of this effort is really making these WISH trip that much more special!!!
I'm going to jump on your Big Give board if that is o.k. and see if I can possible do anything to help!!
Thanks again for all you do!!  Big hugs to everyone!!!


----------



## LeeLee2U

jessica52877 said:


> Okay, Thing 1 is done now too. I think I'll do the word by hand next time so the G isn't so funky. Or do it before I iron it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is waving hello to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is it all together! I am  with it all. I hope the wish trippers like it as much as I do!


Those are adorable!!!


----------



## teresajoy

Tracie said:


> My hubby (who also works for Wal-Mart) just told me that one of the stores in his district did not lose their fabric when they were scheduled to, because the district manager fought it. So maybe ask for the contact info for the district manager to protest.  My DM goes with anything the home office says.


'

That's why I encourage everyone to complain, it can't hurt!  



aceys_h0ney said:


> I am just stopping in to check you guys out.  Teresa pointed me in this direction. I don't sew but really enjoy seeing all the customs.  Also I love DIS but have not gotten in on any chatty threads other then TRs so if it is ok with you guys I would like to lurk around and maybe chat some.  Perhaps you can all inspire me to make something for our upcoming trip.  Maybe I can start small with something like headbands or something.  Of course they must require hot glue only because that is the only crafting skill I have mastered.  Well that and making beautiful Christmas wreaths but we will have no use for those at Disney in June.
> 
> ~Jill



Nice to see you here Jill! 



the_seamstress said:


> *Just wanted to drop in & say "HELLO ALL!"*



Hi Laura!!! 



Dannielle_1 said:


> *Toadstool* - yes it's a netbook.  Pretty much bought for Disney trips.   Though it is fun to have a tiny computer.



I had the same thought when I saw those!!! "That would be great to take to Florida!"


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jessica52877 said:


>



Love it Jessica!  Great job!


----------



## Shannalee724

jessica52877 said:


> Okay, Thing 1 is done now too. I think I'll do the word by hand next time so the G isn't so funky. Or do it before I iron it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is waving hello to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is it all together! I am  with it all. I hope the wish trippers like it as much as I do!



I LOVE it too!!!  I think you could do the lettering first.


----------



## LeeLee2U

Do you mind if I use your Thing 1 idea and have Thing 1 and Thing 2 shirts made for my boys?  They may not be exactly like yours but I wanted to ask first!!!


----------



## jessica52877

LeeLee2U said:


> I've been lurking so thought I'd pop up for a minute!!!   hope i didn't scare anyone!!!
> I really don't sew but am leaning towards buying a machine so I can mess around!!!  I do love crafts and i make bows and decorate shoes.  I love cutom clothing and I just want to say what you guys do is beautifull.
> I really love all the Big Give projects ya'll do.
> We went on our Wish trip before this group was started.
> As a Wish family Our trip was awesome and my mom and sisters had bought my kids some Mickey t-shirts they had found for our trip.  Between those and the T-shirts my DH designed for the Wish foundation we felt it really added to our trip!  So I know all of this effort is really making these WISH trip that much more special!!!
> I'm going to jump on your Big Give board if that is o.k. and see if I can possible do anything to help!!
> Thanks again for all you do!!  Big hugs to everyone!!!



Can't wait to see you on the big give board! I get so much satisfaction out of sewing for them. I always fall in love with what I make and to see their faces when they open it is priceless! I hope this last set goes over well. It was not what was planned at all or even mentioned that they like Dr Suess but I didn't want to overwhelm the family with too many disney outfits.



LeeLee2U said:


> Do you mind if I use your Thing 1 idea and have Thing 1 and Thing 2 shirts made for my boys?  They may not be exactly like yours but I wanted to ask first!!!



Of course you can use my idea!  If only the Things were really my idea! I could be rich! I am sure I am not the first person who has thought of putting a Thing on a shirt although I tend to see them on pants legs. It is always so polite to ask though! I just LOVE everyone around here! Keep lurking!

Thanks for all the compliments! I am not sure what I like best, sewing it and looking at it myself here! Hearing all the nice comments or seeing the kids faces and hearing how much they like it! It all puts me on


----------



## Adi12982

jessica52877 said:


> Question for those of you who shop online.
> 
> Do you get charged sales tax? I used to some places and not others until about 2-3 years ago. Now I do everywhere so I am wondering if it is a state thing and that is why I get charged tax on the photopass. I thought it was a federal law that made everyone start charging but guess that doesn't make much sense since it is state sales and tax and OR and whomever else don't even have state taxes like that.
> 
> BTW, I took a photo of it. I couldn't figure out how to get it in photobucket! Really, I am not crazy! And I ordered it within 3 days of you Jeanne!



I only get changed sales tax if the store/where it is getting shipped from is in my state.  If it is coming from out of the state no sales tax.


----------



## Jennia

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - if you could send some prayer Daniels way - he was admitted to duPont this morning with a fever - seems his Dad has been sick too - poor kiddo, this was his last week of rest before mega Chemo starts next monday (when he will have to be admitted to see how his body reacts to the chemo).....He will hopefully be discharged tues or wed. Also, his Dad was laid off again, but at least he got a month of work in!!



I'll be thinking of Daniel and his whole family. 



GoofyG said:


> So my idea of both girls having one party just flew out the window.  My oldest really wants a party by her self and I cave in today.  Mind you the party is going to be April 4th, so I have a wk till I get the invites out.  Now I've been planning a Mary Poppins theme party, which we are still doing for DD2.  DD4 wants a High School Musical party.  I need ideas, I really need a CUTE party invite.  I don't like to by the party packs.  I already thought of megaphones for them to decorate then they become the party favor.  HELP!!!



Family Fun just had a feature on a "rock star" party, but can't find the info on their site. They had a guitar shaped cake, I think the invitations were cut out to look like either microphones or CDs (can't remember which now, but either would be cute). Other ideas I saw were making each kid a backstage pass with their name on it (as a party favor), using concert tickets for invitations, decorating guitar cut outs, decorating with cut out stars and lights (like multicolored Christmas lights). 



Piper said:


> Here is the pink Minnie dot for Lilyanne (Marena's Big Give) For some reason, I couldn't get the picture to show up on the other board!!



Very sweet, I love the little rhinestone Minnie on it. =)




jessica52877 said:


> Georgia must just get taxed for everything!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you do get some answers.
> 
> I was thinking that I get charged tax on Amazon but now I am not positive. I know for sure when I was buying legos I did but that was through Toys R Us on Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry! I was sure you believed me but I know on the thread I was reading they didn't! I gotta find it and post a picture!
> 
> 
> 
> I bet it is nice to be able to go across the border for some things. When I lived in OH we sometimes drove the 2 hours to PA to school shop and stuff. No tax on clothes (or something of the like in PA). I was a kid so don't remember the exact details of it.
> 
> Piper - I really love the flower  on Minnie! That is a perfect Ohana outfit! Although it could be worn anywhere. I think I have both those fabrics now that I think about it.
> 
> Okay, Thing 1 is done now too. I think I'll do the word by hand next time so the G isn't so funky. Or do it before I iron it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is waving hello to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is it all together! I am  with it all. I hope the wish trippers like it as much as I do!



So very cute, I'm sure they'll love it!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

jessica52877 said:


> Georgia must just get taxed for everything!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you do get some answers.
> 
> I was thinking that I get charged tax on Amazon but now I am not positive. I know for sure when I was buying legos I did but that was through Toys R Us on Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry! I was sure you believed me but I know on the thread I was reading they didn't! I gotta find it and post a picture!
> 
> 
> 
> I bet it is nice to be able to go across the border for some things. When I lived in OH we sometimes drove the 2 hours to PA to school shop and stuff. No tax on clothes (or something of the like in PA). I was a kid so don't remember the exact details of it.
> 
> Piper - I really love the flower  on Minnie! That is a perfect Ohana outfit! Although it could be worn anywhere. I think I have both those fabrics now that I think about it.
> 
> Okay, Thing 1 is done now too. I think I'll do the word by hand next time so the G isn't so funky. Or do it before I iron it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is waving hello to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is it all together! I am  with it all. I hope the wish trippers like it as much as I do!




Jessica, I love these together!  When ever I thought of being pregnant, I always thought it would be cool to have a big pregger belly that said "Thing two" on the belly, and Thing One for the Mom!  I think these would be really great for Universal!!

I too have been charged sales tax differently from different places.  I think it has to do with the state you live in??

That Prince Charming outfit was so adorable!  Think I could get away with making my 16 or 12 year old wear it


----------



## Piper

Shannalee724 said:


> I LOVE the Prince Charming outfit!!! Tooooooo cute! On the T-shirt was that a DISign or one of your own? I would so love to have that for my son.
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts and prayers for Daniel!
> 
> 
> 
> This turned out so cute! I love the stripes with the dots. The Minnie embelishment is great. Did you make it yourself or was it an iron on?


Thanks everyone for the compliments on the Minnie dress. The bling was an iron on.

Now here is the skirt I was asking about. No pattern--just the math! I did end up going with the 54" top tier. I made it first (after that one, the little one will be a breeze! I used a hot pink with tiny white dots on the top tier and the asprin sized ones on the other two. . .white in the middle and hot pink on the bottom. I thought that since she is 12, she might not appreciate the huge "real" Minnie dots I am going to use on her sister's!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jessica52877 said:


> I bet it is nice to be able to go across the border for some things. When I lived in OH we sometimes drove the 2 hours to PA to school shop and stuff. No tax on clothes (or something of the like in PA). I was a kid so don't remember the exact details of it.



It is nice.   I go into NH at least 2-3 time per week for something or another.  NH has no sales tax. Just don't turn me in to the IRS   Mass doesn't tax food or clothing but everything else is taxed.


----------



## minnie2

jessica52877 said:


> Georgia must just get taxed for everything!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you do get some answers.
> 
> I was thinking that I get charged tax on Amazon but now I am not positive. I know for sure when I was buying legos I did but that was through Toys R Us on Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry! I was sure you believed me but I know on the thread I was reading they didn't! I gotta find it and post a picture!
> 
> 
> 
> I bet it is nice to be able to go across the border for some things. When I lived in OH we sometimes drove the 2 hours to PA to school shop and stuff. No tax on clothes (or something of the like in PA). I was a kid so don't remember the exact details of it.
> 
> Piper - I really love the flower  on Minnie! That is a perfect Ohana outfit! Although it could be worn anywhere. I think I have both those fabrics now that I think about it.
> 
> Okay, Thing 1 is done now too. I think I'll do the word by hand next time so the G isn't so funky. Or do it before I iron it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is waving hello to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is it all together! I am  with it all. I hope the wish trippers like it as much as I do!


I love these!   
 I think if you buy directly from amazon there is o tax.



LeeLee2U said:


> I've been lurking so thought I'd pop up for a minute!!!   hope i didn't scare anyone!!!
> I really don't sew but am leaning towards buying a machine so I can mess around!!!  I do love crafts and i make bows and decorate shoes.  I love cutom clothing and I just want to say what you guys do is beautifull.
> I really love all the Big Give projects ya'll do.
> We went on our Wish trip before this group was started.
> As a Wish family Our trip was awesome and my mom and sisters had bought my kids some Mickey t-shirts they had found for our trip.  Between those and the T-shirts my DH designed for the Wish foundation we felt it really added to our trip!  So I know all of this effort is really making these WISH trip that much more special!!!
> I'm going to jump on your Big Give board if that is o.k. and see if I can possible do anything to help!!
> Thanks again for all you do!!  Big hugs to everyone!!!


Welcome!



I am back from the dr and the good news is she doesn't believe it is Rheumatoid arthritis but Degenerative arthritis.  Which I believe is just osteoarthritis.  Which I knew I had some degenerative stuff going on in my knee for yrs and my back has always shown degenerative stuff.  She just thinks I most likely have it in all my joints.  PERFECT!  Especially since there is nothing to stop it from progressing it is all pain management.  Oh well life goes on.


----------



## jham

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Prayers for Daniel...don't forget to give us details about buying the bracelets
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute Piper!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry!  To clarify, that is where I learned about the crush, I was just pointed out that even after reading about it, I still didn't pick up on her hugging him in the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> And right there is the math that lead me to determine that Aisling will never have another twirl skirt made by me!
> 
> 
> 
> You are not going crazy- some places charge and some don't.  I get charged more often than not because Mass taxes pretty much everything.  In case you haven't missed the news- they plan to start taxing soda this year and raising the gas tax to the highest in the country   Thank God I live on the NH border
> 
> 
> 
> You had a job in Mass?



No, I just worked with customers all around the country and I know everytime we got someone from MA it was a PITB because the laws were so wonky.  



jessica52877 said:


> Georgia must just get taxed for everything!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you do get some answers.
> 
> I was thinking that I get charged tax on Amazon but now I am not positive. I know for sure when I was buying legos I did but that was through Toys R Us on Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry! I was sure you believed me but I know on the thread I was reading they didn't! I gotta find it and post a picture!
> 
> 
> 
> I bet it is nice to be able to go across the border for some things. When I lived in OH we sometimes drove the 2 hours to PA to school shop and stuff. No tax on clothes (or something of the like in PA). I was a kid so don't remember the exact details of it.
> 
> Piper - I really love the flower  on Minnie! That is a perfect Ohana outfit! Although it could be worn anywhere. I think I have both those fabrics now that I think about it.
> 
> Okay, Thing 1 is done now too. I think I'll do the word by hand next time so the G isn't so funky. Or do it before I iron it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is waving hello to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is it all together! I am  with it all. I hope the wish trippers like it as much as I do!



I LOVE those outfits Jessica!  And they look so cool together!  



LeeLee2U said:


> I've been lurking so thought I'd pop up for a minute!!!   hope i didn't scare anyone!!!
> I really don't sew but am leaning towards buying a machine so I can mess around!!!  I do love crafts and i make bows and decorate shoes.  I love cutom clothing and I just want to say what you guys do is beautifull.
> I really love all the Big Give projects ya'll do.
> We went on our Wish trip before this group was started.
> As a Wish family Our trip was awesome and my mom and sisters had bought my kids some Mickey t-shirts they had found for our trip.  Between those and the T-shirts my DH designed for the Wish foundation we felt it really added to our trip!  So I know all of this effort is really making these WISH trip that much more special!!!
> I'm going to jump on your Big Give board if that is o.k. and see if I can possible do anything to help!!
> Thanks again for all you do!!  Big hugs to everyone!!!



Welcome!  And I say buy a machine!  We'll help you out!



minnie2 said:


> I love these!
> I think if you buy directly from amazon there is o tax.
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> I am back from the dr and the good news is she doesn't believe it is Rheumatoid arthritis but Degenerative arthritis.  Which I believe is just osteoarthritis.  Which I knew I had some degenerative stuff going on in my knee for yrs and my back has always shown degenerative stuff.  She just thinks I most likely have it in all my joints.  PERFECT!  Especially since there is nothing to stop it from progressing it is all pain management.  Oh well life goes on.




 I'm glad it's not RA having seen my mom suffer so much from it.  I know my brother, who is in the medical field, was really upset when he found out his arthritis was Rheumatoid instead of Osteo.


----------



## HeatherSue

t-beri said:


> How Fun!!  If you do a Thing shirt, you'll have to let me know what font you find etc.    Since we don't know what the baby is going to be, instead of taking 2 outfits to the hospital like I did w/ Little and doing "I'm the big brother/sister" shirts, I think Mac would HATE that now I thought I'd make them Things 1 and 2 shirts and do a thing 3 onsie for the niblet.  Is that Dorky?  It's really kind of a joke b/c when Lily was still in my belly, my nephew (who was 3) said we could name it The Cat in the Hat.  When she was born I think Evan was the 2nd person to hold her after Mac.  A nurse walked into the room and he looked up from the baby and said "HI!!  I'm Evan and THIS is the Cat in the Hat."  EVERYONE was crackying up It took at least 3 months for him to call her Baby Lily.    So I thought Thing shirts would be cute....am I a dork?  Wait, don't answer that question it was rhetorical.
> 
> ...t.


Yes, you are a dork. Ooops!  I missed that it was rhetorical!   I think a "Thing 3" onsie for the baby sounds adorable!!  It would be a very original coming home outfit! That story about your nephew is adorable!  



Shannalee724 said:


> Ok, help me out here please!
> 
> What is the applique mat called that some of you have used to piece your appliques together?  I have asked about it at JoAnn and Hobby Lobby and they look at me like I am insane.
> 
> Thanks!!!


It's a teflon pressing sheet. I think I included a picture of the packaging it comes in with my applique tutorial.  It was by the irons and such at JoAnn.  



carrie6466 said:


> Thanks everyone!  Last summer Disneyshopping.com had an instant win game that had a sweepstakes attached to it.  I was buying things from there for our Halloween trip, so I did the instant win thing a few times and didn't win.  I didn't realize that every time you did it you got entered into this sweepstakes.  The drawing took place on 10/1/08.  I got an email that day saying I won and then spent days and weeks trying to track this down and make sure it was a legit thing.  It was.
> 
> As with everyone, the holidays came, it got busy, etc.  I realized in the end of January that I hadn't heard back from them after I sent in the paperwork, so I contacted the person who 'handles' the prize winners.  She told me that there were 5 winners and 2 families had asked for trips earlier than ours.  She said when she was done with their arrangements ours would be made.  Here we are now
> 
> All of a sudden though I am kinda crazy about this.  I can't decided where to go on which days, because the schedule isn't out yet.  My son wants to do one day at Universal...I guess we'll have to rent a car for the day for that.   We have waterpark visits left on a no expire pass from 2 yrs ago.  And I did enquire about a meal plan, but we can't do that with a prize, even if we pay for it.  So...no meal plan.  I haven't figured out any of this yet.  Anyone who has ideas, thow them at me, please!!


Wow, that is just too cool!  My idea for you is to RELAX and enjoy your prize!  Can you add more days to your vacation if you pay a little more?  Or do you have to get plane tickets for the amount of time you won?




billwendy said:


>


I'm always partial to the peasant dress.  I think it would be really cute with these fabrics!



ibesue said:


> I did look at that doll and it was very creepy looking.  Do you hide it in the house?
> 
> Happy almost 6th birthdya to Tessa!!!  Is she as happy for 6 as they are for 5?


My mom just keeps the hat pulled down at all times!  Every time I see that doll's face, it's shocking!

Tessa isn't all that excited about her 6th birthday, not like she was about her 5th!



Piper said:


>


Aww...what a cute little baby stash!    It looks really nice!  I'm glad to see you have the requisite minnie dot.  I need to fold up my little scraps and organize them.  Right now they're in a rubbermaid container and I can never find anything.  

Does anyone have a way to see all of your smaller pieces of fabric at once, if they're smaller than a fat quarter?




LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


> Making the hats was VERY time consuming. It was oh so worth it though. The class was even featured in the school newsletter wearing their hats. You can see a pic of them on their school webpage
> 
> http://swift.auburn.wednet.edu/aj/mdavis/index.php


Those hats look adorable!!!  What a great idea to put their names on them!  This avoids sharing the "creepy crawlies".  Yes, that's where my mind goes lately!



SallyfromDE said:


> Sorry the pictures are so gigantic. I'm still trying to figure out photobucket. I don't have the patience for some things. This is my Prince Charming outfit for a BigGive. I know some of you were interested in the PC style, so I wanted to share. I thought I'd send along a tshirt to go with it.


I LOVE IT!!!  That is just perfect!!!! You did a really wonderful job on it! 



LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


> I did put their names on them. I'm a germaphobe. Thanks to Heather for explaining how to embroider without hooping it went fast


One of these days I hope to do a little video tutorial about it.  I'm glad my advice helped you!



LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


> You all are so inspiring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next Project: Portrait Peasant Dress for Madilynn. It's all cut out ready to go


I love the hat!  So cute!  I can't wait to see Madilynn's dress!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I think I'm the only person who missed the Megan/Mac crush.   I didn't even notice it in that pic until T pointed it out!  Was I there???


I didn't notice it until I saw the picture!  Who can blame the girl?  He's got the personality AND the looks!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - if you could send some prayer Daniels way - he was admitted to duPont this morning with a fever - seems his Dad has been sick too - poor kiddo, this was his last week of rest before mega Chemo starts next monday (when he will have to be admitted to see how his body reacts to the chemo).....He will hopefully be discharged tues or wed. Also, his Dad was laid off again, but at least he got a month of work in!!


I'll be praying for Daniel and his family!



Piper said:


> Here is the pink Minnie dot for Lilyanne (Marena's Big Give) For some reason, I couldn't get the picture to show up on the other board!!


That is perfect, Piper!! I love it!  Did you see your shout-out in my TR?



JaimeK said:


> Hi all,


VERY cute!  Sawyer talked me into buying him some Thomas fabric at WalMart last week.  I haven't decided what to do with it yet. 



t-beri said:


> I showed him the picture and he said "It's the hair"


I love him!!  



jessica52877 said:


>


That is just perfect, Jessica!  I love it all!



LeeLee2U said:


> I've been lurking so thought I'd pop up for a minute!!!   hope i didn't scare anyone!!!
> I really don't sew but am leaning towards buying a machine so I can mess around!!!  I do love crafts and i make bows and decorate shoes.  I love cutom clothing and I just want to say what you guys do is beautifull.
> I really love all the Big Give projects ya'll do.
> We went on our Wish trip before this group was started.
> As a Wish family Our trip was awesome and my mom and sisters had bought my kids some Mickey t-shirts they had found for our trip.  Between those and the T-shirts my DH designed for the Wish foundation we felt it really added to our trip!  So I know all of this effort is really making these WISH trip that much more special!!!
> I'm going to jump on your Big Give board if that is o.k. and see if I can possible do anything to help!!
> Thanks again for all you do!!  Big hugs to everyone!!!


You didn't scare me at all!   How exciting that you're considering doing some sewing!  We'll be here to help you out if you get a machine!!  We love to have help over on the big give board, too!  Thank you!!



Piper said:


>


I love it and it's very age appropriate!



minnie2 said:


> I am back from the dr and the good news is she doesn't believe it is Rheumatoid arthritis but Degenerative arthritis.  Which I believe is just osteoarthritis.  Which I knew I had some degenerative stuff going on in my knee for yrs and my back has always shown degenerative stuff.  She just thinks I most likely have it in all my joints.  PERFECT!  Especially since there is nothing to stop it from progressing it is all pain management.  Oh well life goes on.



I'm glad you got the less scary diagnosis.  But, I'm sorry that you just have to live with your pain!


----------



## ibesue

LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


> And yes I finished cutting strings and taking basting stitches out on the way there
> http://i491.photobucket.com/albums/rr272/DeAnnaRogers2008/SDC11174.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> 
> Very nice looking!  I have a pair of little clippers that stay in my car to remove threads on my way to disneyland!  :rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="billwendy, post: 30835629"]Hi Everyone - if you could send some prayer Daniels way - he was admitted to duPont this morning with a fever - seems his Dad has been sick too - poor kiddo, this was his last week of rest before mega Chemo starts next monday (when he will have to be admitted to see how his body reacts to the chemo).....He will hopefully be discharged tues or wed. Also, his Dad was laid off again, but at least he got a month of work in!![/QUOTE]
> 
> I will continue to keep Daniel and his family in my prayers.
> 
> [quote="Piper, post: 30837771"]Okay,  I am getting ready to start work on the newest Big Give outfits.  There is a 4 year old girl and a 12 year old girl.  They both like twirl skirts.  I am making the little sister a traditional red/white one and the big sister black/pink.  My question is how big would you make the tier for the waist for someone whose waist is 39"?  I don't want it to be too skimpy, but if each tier is twice the length of the one above it, you could get into some serious gathering!  I am thinking 54"(4 1/2 feet), 9 feet for second tier and 18 feet for the bottom:scared1: :scared1: .  What do you guys think?  Could I get away with 48" (4 feet -8 feet & 16 feet?)[/QUOTE]
> 
> Well, I saw that you showed the picture later in the thread, but I was going to suggest using 1.5 more each layer instead of doubling the measurements.  I tried that not too long ago and was really surprised that it still is very twirly!  The minnie dress is so perfect!  I am really liking the peasant dresses this year!  And I love your bookcase.  I am heading out soon to go to a local comic book store to buy a few of those comic book blanks.  I hope to have some organization soon!  Or at least be able to see my fabric.  :woohoo:
> 
> [quote="jessica52877, post: 30840954"]Okay, Thing 1 is done now too. I think I'll do the word by hand next time so the G isn't so funky. Or do it before I iron it on.
> 
> [IMG]http://i148.photobucket.com/albums/s20/jessica52877/girls-dresses/3-14-CITH034.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is waving hello to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is it all together! I am  with it all. I hope the wish trippers like it as much as I do!



They will love it!!  It is just the cutest! 



LeeLee2U said:


> I've been lurking so thought I'd pop up for a minute!!!   hope i didn't scare anyone!!!
> I really don't sew but am leaning towards buying a machine so I can mess around!!!  I do love crafts and i make bows and decorate shoes.  I love cutom clothing and I just want to say what you guys do is beautifull.
> I really love all the Big Give projects ya'll do.
> We went on our Wish trip before this group was started.
> As a Wish family Our trip was awesome and my mom and sisters had bought my kids some Mickey t-shirts they had found for our trip.  Between those and the T-shirts my DH designed for the Wish foundation we felt it really added to our trip!  So I know all of this effort is really making these WISH trip that much more special!!!
> I'm going to jump on your Big Give board if that is o.k. and see if I can possible do anything to help!!
> Thanks again for all you do!!  Big hugs to everyone!!!



   Its nice to hear your comments about the Big Give!



minnie2 said:


> I am back from the dr and the good news is she doesn't believe it is Rheumatoid arthritis but Degenerative arthritis.  Which I believe is just osteoarthritis.  Which I knew I had some degenerative stuff going on in my knee for yrs and my back has always shown degenerative stuff.  She just thinks I most likely have it in all my joints.  PERFECT!  Especially since there is nothing to stop it from progressing it is all pain management.  Oh well life goes on.



   I am sorry to hear this, but happy its not RA.  You have a great attitude about this!  About 10 years ago, I kept having issues with different joints and I wondered about having something like this.  

So I am almost finished with the twirly twirl skirt.  I have the underskirt cut out and ready to finish.  Then I am making a hat to go with it and another outfit for Kadie's baby sister!  I will post pictures when I am finished!  But first I am heading to the comic book store!  I found one just down the road in the next city over!


----------



## t-beri

HeatherSue said:


> I need to fold up my little scraps and organize them.  Right now they're in a rubbermaid container and I can never find anything.
> 
> Does anyone have a way to see all of your smaller pieces of fabric at once, if they're smaller than a fat quarter?



on the sewmamasew blog they just did stash interviews or something like that and showed pics of ways that people sorted and stored theirs.  One girl had one of those hanging shoe organizers w/ the clear plastic pockets and just stuffed her scraps in pockets by color.  It was very clever I thought...wait, maybe I can give you a link, that'd be nice of me huh?

Oh, See, like this






Go here to see some of the other neat ideas.
http://sewmamasew.com/blog2/?p=755


----------



## lucyanna girl

Lookie what I got! My new grand-daughter, Taylor Elise. 5 lbs, 4 oz and 17.25 inches long.
















That's my IPhone beside her to give scale to the picture.

Penny


----------



## Stephres

So cute! My daughter says she is saying hi (the red marks on her face). My son is impressed with your iphone. He says the baby is cute too.

She looks like an angel.


----------



## abc123mom

Piper said:


>



Your stash looks great!  I'm inspired, I just ordered some comic boards, it's time for me to get MORE organized.  I used to teach preschool with some very challenging little ones.   You DESERVE a break, enjoy the rest of your week off!


----------



## lucyanna girl

Stephres said:


> So cute! My daughter says she is saying hi (the red marks on her face). My son is impressed with your iphone. He says the baby is cute too.
> 
> She looks like an angel.




Thanks. Isn't it funny how the scratch marks spell Hi? We prefer to think Taylor is sending a message to the world.  

Penny


----------



## MouseTriper

SallyfromDE said:


> This is my Prince Charming outfit for a BigGive. I know some of you were interested in the PC style, so I wanted to share. I thought I'd send along a tshirt to go with it.


 Aww I love that Prince Charming outfit....it is so adorable.  I would love to make one of those for my son.  Very cute!!!



LuvGoing2Disney7 said:


> And yes I finished cutting strings and taking basting stitches out on the way there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next Project: Portrait Peasant Dress for Madilynn. It's all cut out ready to go


Aww how sweet of you.  The chef hat looks so cute!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - if you could send some prayer Daniels way - he was admitted to duPont this morning with a fever - seems his Dad has been sick too - poor kiddo, this was his last week of rest before mega Chemo starts next monday (when he will have to be admitted to see how his body reacts to the chemo).....He will hopefully be discharged tues or wed. Also, his Dad was laid off again, but at least he got a month of work in!!


Awww my thoughts and prayers are going to Daniel and his family..you too Wendy.  



Piper said:


> Here is the pink Minnie dot for Lilyanne (Marena's Big Give) For some reason, I couldn't get the picture to show up on the other board!!


Oh that pink is awesome....I love the top!  It looks amazing!



jessica52877 said:


> Okay, Thing 1 is done now too. I think I'll do the word by hand next time so the G isn't so funky. Or do it before I iron it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is it all together! I am  with it all. I hope the wish trippers like it as much as I do!


Ohh that turned out wonderful, I really love it.



minnie2 said:


> I am back from the dr and the good news is she doesn't believe it is Rheumatoid arthritis but Degenerative arthritis.  Which I believe is just osteoarthritis.  Which I knew I had some degenerative stuff going on in my knee for yrs and my back has always shown degenerative stuff.  She just thinks I most likely have it in all my joints.  PERFECT!  Especially since there is nothing to stop it from progressing it is all pain management.  Oh well life goes on.


Awww hugs to you!!!




lucyanna girl said:


> Lookie what I got! My new grand-daughter, Taylor Elise. 5 lbs, 4 oz and 17.25 inches long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my IPhone beside her to give scale to the picture.
> 
> Penny


Oh my she is gorgeous!!!!!!!!! She has an beautiful name too (same first name as my DD)....Congrats on your new little granddaughter!!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

*Toadstool* said:


> Awww... Hope she has a great party. She will be so happy to get to wear that fab outfit you made her. I'm sure she will feel like a birthday girl should in that!
> 
> *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
> 
> Okay I am off to...


Aww you are so sweet.  She had a WONDERFUL party.  She had so much fun.  Unfortunately my DH and our DS missed the party because DS was sick.  He ended up getting worse later in the day so we took him to the ER. He has a bad virus and is still throwing up.  My poor baby!  



ibesue said:


> Yup, Kadie said the same thing on her 5th birthday too!  I bet she says 6 is the best this year!  She will be going to Disneyland, staying at the Disneyland Hotel!


Awww they are so cute at each age!!  How fun that your sweetie will be celebrating her 6th at Disneyland!!!



jessica52877 said:


> Here is The Cat in the Hat for a Big Give! I think I'll make the brother a matching shirt also. Either Thing 1 or something else along those lines.


Jessica,,....that Cat in the Hat turned out great.  I love it!



HeatherSue said:


> Taylor!![SIZE]
> 
> ETA:  I can't figure out why that won't resize!
> 
> Tessa's birthday is Thursday.  I didn't realize she and Taylor had birthdays so close.  Tessa is turning 6.  Where does the time go?


Awww Taylor says THANK YOU...she also said she wants to play with Tessa!  HAHAH...next time we vacation in Michigan I'm calling you up.  hahaha.


----------



## MouseTriper

lovesdumbo said:


> How cute!  Hope Taylor has a magical day!!!


Aww Taylor says Thank you to you!!!  She had a very magical birthday.  She had so much fun at her party...especially playing on the tire swing with all her little friends.  Haha


----------



## t-beri

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TAYLOR!!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

t-beri said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TAYLOR!!!!



Taylor loves those "dancing balloons"..lol...Thank you t-beri!!


----------



## karebear1

Jessica.....did you see someone answered your remark on my cricut thread??? Let me know if this works...

"I just can't figure out how to keep it the same size when transferring from inkscape to scal it seems to shrink it which doesn't work for me to cut the fabric to my precise size! For anything else it has worked well.

In Inkscape, select all (control A). Look at the height box near the top middle of the window. In SCAL, set the default size in the library window to that height before you import the file. The other way to do it would be to leave the default alone, make sure the keep proportions box is checked in the properties window, and resize it there by either the width or the height"

OK-  I LOVE THOSE DR. SUESS THINGS!!! I think you might need to make something for my grandson. I give to you the all wordshipfull bowing of the smiley face!!!  2 of them in fact!!!!!   :worship

Is anyone here a stamper/cardmaker???


----------



## Camping Griswalds

lucyanna girl said:


> Lookie what I got! My new grand-daughter, Taylor Elise. 5 lbs, 4 oz and 17.25 inches long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my IPhone beside her to give scale to the picture.
> 
> Penny



The best days are when babies are born!  She is a wee thing though!  So sorry that she has scratched her face already.  I used to work in the nursery.  Best thing to prevent scratches are infant cotton socks.  They stay on much better than those mitten things.


----------



## minnie2

jham said:


> No, I just worked with customers all around the country and I know everytime we got someone from MA it was a PITB because the laws were so wonky.
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE those outfits Jessica!  And they look so cool together!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome!  And I say buy a machine!  We'll help you out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad it's not RA having seen my mom suffer so much from it.  I know my brother, who is in the medical field, was really upset when he found out his arthritis was Rheumatoid instead of Osteo.





HeatherSue said:


> I'm glad you got the less scary diagnosis.  But, I'm sorry that you just have to live with your pain!





ibesue said:


> I am sorry to hear this, but happy its not RA.  You have a great attitude about this!  About 10 years ago, I kept having issues with different joints and I wondered about having something like this.


thanks!  either way it went I wanted answers either sucks frankly especially because with ostea there is nothing they can do other than pain management.  Problem is it doesn't help my other medical issue feel better UGH!  (bad knee and spondylilotheses in the back) So it is just wait until either or both get bad enough to need surgery.  The dr upped my meds so we shall see if that helps.  The big thing I wanted was answers and at least now I have a course of action which is to up meds and wait it out.  Hopefully in the future they will have something to stop my cartilage from deteriorating. 
though it does make me realize how great my dr was when I was a kid with my knee issues.  At I think at 9 or 10 I was told to expect my knee to have to be replaced  because my cartilage was deteriorating.  So it is nothing new really 


lucyanna girl said:


> Lookie what I got! My new grand-daughter, Taylor Elise. 5 lbs, 4 oz and 17.25 inches long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my IPhone beside her to give scale to the picture.
> 
> Penny


Look how sweet she is!!!!!!!!  Congratulations!!!!


----------



## 3goofyboys

lucyanna girl said:


> Lookie what I got! My new grand-daughter, Taylor Elise. 5 lbs, 4 oz and 17.25 inches long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my IPhone beside her to give scale to the picture.
> 
> Penny



She is beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

lucyanna girl said:


> Lookie what I got! My new grand-daughter, Taylor Elise. 5 lbs, 4 oz and 17.25 inches long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my IPhone beside her to give scale to the picture.
> 
> Penny


She is so beautiful and oh so tiny!!


----------



## Piper

HeatherSue said:


> That is perfect, Piper!! I love it! Did you see your shout-out in my TR?


 

I did--I am so glad you could use it.  It would have been wasteful of me to have the card and not use it, so I wanted someone to enjoy it!

Here is the red Minnie dot for Aubree:






As you can see, I used some of that Minnie dot!
http://inlinethumb63.webshots.com/15358/2008922770067077547S500x500Q85.jpg


----------



## *Toadstool*

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/CutFromTheSame-Cloth/

Shameless plug here...
If you like Japanese fabrics or LizzyDish fabrics please join this yahoo group. I got some gorgeous Japanese prints from her. I got the Little Red Riding Hood fabric coming in, and the 3 little pigs fabric is just adorable!!! They are too pretty to cut...  

*If you join please put in your comment that Kira B. referred you. She is having a promo where if we get people to join we get free fat quarters!*

I've been meaning to post this, but was waiting for my Little Red fabric to come in. I'll post pictures of it when it does. She has pictures in the photo section of the group.

Just FYI Japanese fabrics are 12 dollars a yard.  

Oh, and she has Alice and Wonderland fabric as well. It is sooo CUTE!!!
It is canvas fabric though. She is sending me a sample so I can figure out if it can be used for clothing. She says it is too stiff, but I think it would work. It is just too cute to not have an outfit made with it.  
She says it is better suited for purses, curtains, and things like that. If you love Alice please look at it!!!

I will post my multi quote later. My hubby is going to fuss at me for not painting.


----------



## jessica52877

Thank youf or all the compliments on Thing 1(and the other set). I think this is my favorite thing I have made so far but I say that every time! LOL!



karebear1 said:


> Jessica.....did you see someone answered your remark on my cricut thread??? Let me know if this works...
> 
> "I just can't figure out how to keep it the same size when transferring from inkscape to scal it seems to shrink it which doesn't work for me to cut the fabric to my precise size! For anything else it has worked well.
> 
> In Inkscape, select all (control A). Look at the height box near the top middle of the window. In SCAL, set the default size in the library window to that height before you import the file. The other way to do it would be to leave the default alone, make sure the keep proportions box is checked in the properties window, and resize it there by either the width or the height"
> 
> OK-  I LOVE THOSE DR. SUESS THINGS!!! I think you might need to make something for my grandson. I give to you the all wordshipfull bowing of the smiley face!!!  2 of them in fact!!!!!   :worship
> 
> Is anyone here a stamper/cardmaker???



Thank you for the info. I tend to try and look over there each night so I hadn't seen it yet! I think last night I got it to stay the same size but now I can't find it where I saved it on the computer to know for sure! It is always something it seems and I was tired so just went to bed.

I love worship smilie faces! They are my favorite!

I have made a few cards with stamps but nothing fancy. There used to be a plaid outlet store here and they had zillions of stamps for a decent price. It was so fun to go and buy them. Most I have never used but still fun to have. I like to think I am crafty every department.



Piper said:


> I did--I am so glad you could use it.  It would have been wasteful of me to have the card and not use it, so I wanted someone to enjoy it!
> 
> Here is the red Minnie dot for Aubree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I used some of that Minnie dot!
> http://inlinethumb63.webshots.com/15358/th_2008922770067077547S500x500Q85.jpg



Oh, I love this! I love the reverse dot with the other. Is it from Hancock? I NEED some of it! The girls are doing to  them.

The little baby is so sweet! I love that atleast HI is scratched on her face! 

I would love to see pictures of the Dr Suess party! I hope Taylor had a great birthday! Sorry about DH and DS missing it. I know that must have been a bummer them not being there but even worse worrying about the little one.


----------



## SallyfromDE

Thanks for the compliments on Prince Charming. I think I'm going to need another Wish to make this for. 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> It's clearly just me....I should have had a boy.  But then I would have to learn to do button holes.   Guess I'm in trouble either way



Just use those snaps. All you need is a hammer.  It works great! 



3goofyboys said:


> I love this and would love to CASE it for my boys!  Did you use a pattern and if so, which one?





Dannielle_1 said:


> This is really cute.  And ...
> 
> 
> 
> ... I was going to pretty much ask the same thing.  Did you use a pattern?  The jacket looks like it could be a Chef's coat, which I really want to make for my DS (It just needs long sleeves).  If you used a pattern I'd love to know which one, as I've search for a Chef's Jacket for little ones and can't locate one.



I did use a pattern. I was cleaning and TRYING to organize my patterns when I found a Butterick I've had. I've no idea how old it is. It's P236. There is a chef pattern. I've used that one for my nephew when we went on our trip. Simpliciy 3650. 








Shannalee724 said:


> I LOVE the Prince Charming outfit!!!  Tooooooo cute!  On the T-shirt was that a DISign or one of your own?  I would so love to have that for my son.



I got it from the disign boards. There were a couple of different styles. You can PM if you want me to send you the design. 



lucyanna girl said:


> Lookie what I got! My new grand-daughter, Taylor Elise. 5 lbs, 4 oz and 17.25 inches long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny


----------



## kstgelais4

jessica52877 said:


> Here is The Cat in the Hat for a Big Give! I think I'll make the brother a matching shirt also. Either Thing 1 or something else along those lines.


Love this!



karebear1 said:


> [
> Is anyone here a stamper/cardmaker???


Oh!!! It's an obsession. Worse than sewing. Here are a few things I have done recently...
















These were Julia's Birth Annoucents







lucyanna girl said:


> Lookie what I got! My new grand-daughter, Taylor Elise. 5 lbs, 4 oz and 17.25 inches long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my IPhone beside her to give scale to the picture.
> 
> Penny


Congrats!!!! She is beautiful!!!!


----------



## jham

t-beri said:


> on the sewmamasew blog they just did stash interviews or something like that and showed pics of ways that people sorted and stored theirs.  One girl had one of those hanging shoe organizers w/ the clear plastic pockets and just stuffed her scraps in pockets by color.  It was very clever I thought...wait, maybe I can give you a link, that'd be nice of me huh?
> 
> Oh, See, like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go here to see some of the other neat ideas.
> http://sewmamasew.com/blog2/?p=755



Oh, I am SO going to do that!  Thanks T!



lucyanna girl said:


> Lookie what I got! My new grand-daughter, Taylor Elise. 5 lbs, 4 oz and 17.25 inches long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my IPhone beside her to give scale to the picture.
> 
> Penny



 Congratulations on the grandbaby!  She's so cute!  My Lily was almost that tiny.  She was just a little taller.


----------



## karebear1

kstgelais4 said:


> Oh!!! It's an obsession. Worse than sewing. Here are a few things I have done recently...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were Julia's Birth Annoucents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!! She is beautiful!!!!



GREAT WORK!!!!  I really like what you've done.  have you ever heard of Whippersnapper Stamps??


----------



## 3goofyboys

SallyfromDE said:


> I did use a pattern. I was cleaning and TRYING to organize my patterns when I found a Butterick I've had. I've no idea how old it is. It's P236. There is a chef pattern. I've used that one for my nephew when we went on our trip. Simpliciy 3650.



Thanks so much!  P2369 is "vintage" from 1989.  I can't find it on ebay, so I'm going to use Simplicity 3650.  I'll add it to my ever growing pattern/fabric/findings wishlist!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

kstgelais4 said:


> Love this!
> 
> 
> Oh!!! It's an obsession. Worse than sewing. Here are a few things I have done recently...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were Julia's Birth Annoucents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!! She is beautiful!!!!


I immediately thought of you when someone asked about the cards. I still have the card that you sent us. It is so cute. All of those cards are so cute.


----------



## NaeNae

I'm so excited.  For Christmas '07 I told my husband I wanted to move my sewing room to the guest bedroom and the guest bedroom to my sewing room.  It's finally happening!    I wanted the carpet ripped up and laminate put down.  I'm tired of trying to find pins in the carpet when I drop them.   Well he is about 1/2 way done with the flooring.  Then I have the daunting task of moving all of my sewing stuff and figuring out how I want everything arranged.  I need to figure out what kind of shelving I want for my fabric.  I already have wire shelves in the closet.  Right now my den is a total disaster.  All of the furniture that was in the guest bedroom is stacked around waiting for the move. 

I'm open for any ideas and suggestions.


----------



## jessica52877

NaeNae said:


> I'm so excited.  For Christmas '07 I told my husband I wanted to move my sewing room to the guest bedroom and the guest bedroom to my sewing room.  It's finally happening!    I wanted the carpet ripped up and laminate put down.  I'm tired of trying to find pins in the carpet when I drop them.   Well he is about 1/2 way done with the flooring.  Then I have the daunting task of moving all of my sewing stuff and figuring out how I want everything arranged.  I need to figure out what kind of shelving I want for my fabric.  I already have wire shelves in the closet.  Right now my den is a total disaster.  All of the furniture that was in the guest bedroom is stacked around waiting for the move.
> 
> I'm open for any ideas and suggestions.



Probably not what you want to hear, but while you are waiting and can't sew we'll take 2 trip reports with photos. They can be quickie versions since you have been gone most of the past month vacationing!


----------



## ibesue

t-beri said:


> on the sewmamasew blog they just did stash interviews or something like that and showed pics of ways that people sorted and stored theirs.  One girl had one of those hanging shoe organizers w/ the clear plastic pockets and just stuffed her scraps in pockets by color.  It was very clever I thought...wait, maybe I can give you a link, that'd be nice of me huh?
> 
> Oh, See, like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go here to see some of the other neat ideas.
> http://sewmamasew.com/blog2/?p=755



Great idea!  And thanks for the link to that site, many great ideas and blogs.  I will never get any sewing done!    



lucyanna girl said:


> Lookie what I got! My new grand-daughter, Taylor Elise. 5 lbs, 4 oz and 17.25 inches long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my IPhone beside her to give scale to the picture.
> 
> Penny



Omgoodness, she is so cute and little!  You will love sewing for her!



t-beri said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TAYLOR!!!!



HAPPY BIRTHDAY TAYLOR!!!!



kstgelais4 said:


> Oh!!! It's an obsession. Worse than sewing. Here are a few things I have done recently...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were Julia's Birth Annoucents



WOW those are great!!!  I would love to learn how to do things like that!



NaeNae said:


> I'm so excited.  For Christmas '07 I told my husband I wanted to move my sewing room to the guest bedroom and the guest bedroom to my sewing room.  It's finally happening!    I wanted the carpet ripped up and laminate put down.  I'm tired of trying to find pins in the carpet when I drop them.   Well he is about 1/2 way done with the flooring.  Then I have the daunting task of moving all of my sewing stuff and figuring out how I want everything arranged.  I need to figure out what kind of shelving I want for my fabric.  I already have wire shelves in the closet.  Right now my den is a total disaster.  All of the furniture that was in the guest bedroom is stacked around waiting for the move.
> 
> I'm open for any ideas and suggestions.



I have the cabinets from Ikea in storage waiting for my DH to replace the floor in my DD's old room.  I too am tired of trying to pick pins out of the floor.  Oh wait, I am tired of hearing DH after he steps on one!  

I got my comic book boards.  Did you know there are more than one size??  I got the biggest, the others looked pretty small.  I can't wait to watch DWTS tonight and fold fabric!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

You guys will never guess what DH came home and asked me to make for him!!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
He wants a Twilight shirt!!!!!WooHoo!!!! He works for Hastings and they are having a Midnight release for Twilight and they have said that everyone can wear black, white and red or something that has to do with the Twilight movies. He has agreed on a black Polo shirt with a red pawn over the pocket on the front and the chess board with both pieces on the back. I can't wait. I will also be doing one for myself.


----------



## billwendy

jham said:


> Where did you get that fabric?  I love it.  I saw it and immediately thought round neck top with the flowers as the main fabric. /QUOTE]
> 
> I got it at 3 different Joann's - lol!! I love it too and was thinking round neck with capris - do you think flowers on the top???
> 
> 
> 
> Stephres said:
> 
> 
> 
> Megan says, "get well soon Daniel."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, thanks Megan - you are a princess!!
> 
> 
> 
> Tnkrbelle565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers for Daniel...don't forget to give us details about buying the bracelets :hug
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!! The bracelets are $2 each - you can order them on the website - http://helpfordaniel.pledgepage.org/donate.php or you could email me and I could send them to you!! here is what they look  like,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucyanna girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lookie what I got! My new grand-daughter, Taylor Elise. 5 lbs, 4 oz and 17.25 inches long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AWWW She is sooo beautiful!! Congrads!! How is her Mommy doing?
> 
> THanks everyone for keeping up with the prayers for Daniel - he didnt look so good today -  but he probably has the same virus everyone else has, right?
Click to expand...


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

billwendy said:


> jham said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!! The bracelets are $2 each - you can order them on the website - http://helpfordaniel.pledgepage.org/donate.php or you could email me and I could send them to you!! here is what they look  like,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sent you a message back on FB and then I saw this.  Should I just send my payment to the website?
Click to expand...


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

lucyanna girl said:


> Lookie what I got! My new grand-daughter, Taylor Elise. 5 lbs, 4 oz and 17.25 inches long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny



Oh she's so sweet...Aisling was about that size when we took her home.  Hard to imagine now!



SallyfromDE said:


> Just use those snaps. All you need is a hammer.  It works great!



i have a snap press that I got so I can avoid making button holes for Aisling's things  



Tinka_Belle said:


> You guys will never guess what DH came home and asked me to make for him!!!
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> He wants a Twilight shirt!!!!!WooHoo!!!! He works for Hastings and they are having a Midnight release for Twilight and they have said that everyone can wear black, white and red or something that has to do with the Twilight movies. He has agreed on a black Polo shirt with a red pawn over the pocket on the front and the chess board with both pieces on the back. I can't wait. I will also be doing one for myself.



How fun!!!  Sounds like I may not be able to pick up a copy of Twilight on Sat if they are releasing it Friday night huh?  Probably will be sold out.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> How fun!!!  Sounds like I may not be able to pick up a copy of Twilight on Sat if they are releasing it Friday night huh?  Probably will be sold out.


Oh I am sure that all of the stores will have tons of them on hand. I am sure that they are expecting lots of girls wanting it.


----------



## kstgelais4

karebear1 said:


> GREAT WORK!!!!  I really like what you've done.  have you ever heard of Whippersnapper Stamps??


Thanks!
I have heard of them I don't have any of their stamps, I just like to window shop at their website.



Tinka_Belle said:


> I immediately thought of you when someone asked about the cards. I still have the card that you sent us. It is so cute. All of those cards are so cute.


Awww! Thanks! 



ibesue said:


> Thanks! I like to do papercrafts, because it is instant gratification. The project doesn't usually take forever. lol.


----------



## lucyanna girl

Thank you all sooo much. Can you tell I am just thrilled out of my mind. This sweet little girl belongs to my son and daughter-in-law. She is so very wanted and loved already. They have a precious little boy who is 2 years and 4 months old. He may have to learn to share the spotlight a little but he loves his new sister too. Sweet DIL is fine, recovering from childbirth and totally in love with little Taylor. My son is already worried about the boys who will come calling someday far in the future. 

Thanks to you all for sharing my joy with me. Now she just needs to grow enough to sew for.

Penny


----------



## 3goofyboys

lucyanna girl said:


> Thank you all sooo much. Can you tell I am just thrilled out of my mind. This sweet little girl belongs to my son and daughter-in-law. She is so very wanted and loved already. They have a precious little boy who is 2 years and 4 months old. He may have to learn to share the spotlight a little but he loves his new sister too. Sweet DIL is fine, recovering from childbirth and totally in love with little Taylor. My son is already worried about the boys who will come calling someday far in the future.
> 
> Thanks to you all for sharing my joy with me. Now she just needs to grow enough to sew for.
> 
> Penny



Ha, pish-posh, I'm sitting here sewing for babies that aren't even born yet!  They are never too little to sew for (however, some have called me crazy so I may not be the best one to say)!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

I have not been on here in a long while but I knew this would be the best place to ask because I am stuck with this.  One of mmy friends asked me to make her replicas of the epcot sets that I did for my kids last trip.  I used the friends around the world fabric (the blue background with faces and flags).  I have looked everywhere including ebay and can't find this fabric.  Does anyone know where I can find it?  Please let me know.  I need to make 4 sets so I will need about 3 yards.  Thanks so much!  If anyone can help, it is the disboutiquers.


----------



## jham

billwendy said:


> jham said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get that fabric?  I love it.  I saw it and immediately thought round neck top with the flowers as the main fabric. /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I got it at 3 different Joann's - lol!! I love it too and was thinking round neck with capris - do you think flowers on the top???
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, thanks Megan - you are a princess!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!! The bracelets are $2 each - you can order them on the website - http://helpfordaniel.pledgepage.org/donate.php or you could email me and I could send them to you!! here is what they look  like,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWWW She is sooo beautiful!! Congrads!! How is her Mommy doing?
> 
> THanks everyone for keeping up with the prayers for Daniel - he didnt look so good today -  but he probably has the same virus everyone else has, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was at Joann's today and bought a little of the pink and orange!  I'm going to make Lily a round neck top with the flowered print as the main fabric on the top and the one with the ovals as the collar and bottom trim, then I'm making easy fit capris out of the one with the ovals and the cuff out of the floral. (I think) Thanks!  I'm CASEing you before you've even made anything!
Click to expand...


----------



## billwendy

JHAM - THAT IS SO FUNNY!!! We are thinking alike!! Do you think we need to line the white? Did you get the pink with the orange ovals or the orange with the pink ovals??


----------



## Stephres

lucyanna girl said:


> Thanks to you all for sharing my joy with me. Now she just needs to grow enough to sew for.
> 
> Penny



Oh, I think she definitely needs a rag quilt, just to roll around on!

My sister's name is Penny, is it short for Penelope or a nickname or exactly your name? Sorry for being nosy!


----------



## lucyanna girl

Stephres said:


> Oh, I think she definitely needs a rag quilt, just to roll around on!
> 
> My sister's name is Penny, is it short for Penelope or a nickname or exactly your name? Sorry for being nosy!



Just Penny. I don't know where my parents came up with it. I don't run across many people who share my name. Cool that it is your sister's too. 

Penny


----------



## jham

billwendy said:


> JHAM - THAT IS SO FUNNY!!! We are thinking alike!! Do you think we need to line the white? Did you get the pink with the orange ovals or the orange with the pink ovals??



I'm not going to line the white, but Lily is only 3, and it's for summer.  I got the pink with orange ovals.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I got the email today for the Mickey Moms Club Party, I got in!


----------



## 3goofyboys

lucyanna girl said:


> Just Penny. I don't know where my parents came up with it. I don't run across many people who share my name. Cool that it is your sister's too.
> 
> Penny




I actually know 2 Pennys.  My grandma is Penny (actually Lois, but she was born on Lincoln's b-day, so she's always been called Penny) and I have a friend from high school named Penny (short for Penelope).  Apparently I'm sucking up all the Penny love in my neck of the woods!


----------



## sheridee32

lucyanna girl said:


> Thank you all sooo much. Can you tell I am just thrilled out of my mind. This sweet little girl belongs to my son and daughter-in-law. She is so very wanted and loved already. They have a precious little boy who is 2 years and 4 months old. He may have to learn to share the spotlight a little but he loves his new sister too. Sweet DIL is fine, recovering from childbirth and totally in love with little Taylor. My son is already worried about the boys who will come calling someday far in the future.
> 
> Thanks to you all for sharing my joy with me. Now she just needs to grow enough to sew for.
> 
> Penny



she is beautiful grandbabies have such special places don't they


----------



## karebear1

kstgelais4 said:


> Thanks!
> I have heard of them I don't have any of their stamps, I just like to window shop at their website.



Whippersnappers headquarters are about 15 minutes from my house. I got an email from them this morning saying they were marking down thousands of their stamps to 75% off the retail price and that it was starting today. So.... I quick jumped in the shower and was the first one in the store this morning. I got a ton a great stamps! The cheapest was .99 and the  most expensive was 3.00! You should see them! they're so cute!! In total, I got 37 stamps!  I am so excited about this!! It's waht I like to call a "Screamin' Deal!!"


----------



## billwendy

jham said:


> I'm not going to line the white, but Lily is only 3, and it's for summer.  I got the pink with orange ovals.



Hannah is going to be 3 in June and Elizabeth is going to be  7 in June (their birthdays are a week apart)- I'll wait till you make yours, and then I'll have a pattern to follow!!!! 

Does Jayden like the round neck tops? Bekah, 17 wants me to make her one, and I dont know what fabric to use!!! Does Jayden have a suggestion of what might be "cool"?????


----------



## Stephres

lucyanna girl said:


> Just Penny. I don't know where my parents came up with it. I don't run across many people who share my name. Cool that it is your sister's too.
> 
> Penny





3goofyboys said:


> I actually know 2 Pennys.  My grandma is Penny (actually Lois, but she was born on Lincoln's b-day, so she's always been called Penny) and I have a friend from high school named Penny (short for Penelope).  Apparently I'm sucking up all the Penny love in my neck of the woods!



My sister was supposed to be Genevieve (King Arthur thing going on, it reminds me of twilight now) but at the last minute my mom changed to Penelope and she has red hair so it suits her to a tee. If she was a boy, she would have been Russell (nickname Rusty) so she must have known somehow she was going to be a redhead.

When my dad used to call the two of us, he would yell, "Stephanelope!" That's why I made sure my kids had nice short names!


----------



## the_seamstress

Shannalee724 said:


> Ok, help me out here please!
> 
> What is the applique mat called that some of you have used to piece your appliques together?  I have asked about it at JoAnn and Hobby Lobby and they look at me like I am insane.
> 
> Thanks!!!



Well, you're not !
They tend to make that look often = 
it's as if they don't get out much, or something.
They forget that there are other items/tools out there than just what their district office orders for them to keep in their stores. 

Here's some pixs ... of one I bought not too long ago.
it works well!
(*Click thumbnail to enlarge pix.)

I even use it on my light table. 
(*Be Aware of your temps on that plexi, though!)

Hope that helps.


----------



## lovesdumbo

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone - if you could send some prayer Daniels way - he was admitted to duPont this morning with a fever - seems his Dad has been sick too - poor kiddo, this was his last week of rest before mega Chemo starts next monday (when he will have to be admitted to see how his body reacts to the chemo).....He will hopefully be discharged tues or wed. Also, his Dad was laid off again, but at least he got a month of work in!!


Lots of prayers for Daniel and his family!



Piper said:


> Here is the pink Minnie dot for Lilyanne (Marena's Big Give) For some reason, I couldn't get the picture to show up on the other board!!


So cute!



JaimeK said:


> Hi all,
> I'm just gearing up to do most of the sewing for our Disney trip.  I've collected the fabric, cut some of it, but mostly I've been working on the Tshirts which are all done!
> I posted pics here
> 
> I made a cute Thomas set for my nephew,  I'll be making tons more shorts and skirts for my sons, niece, nephews, friends... birthday season is rapidly approaching too!


Adorable!



jessica52877 said:


> Okay, Thing 1 is done now too. I think I'll do the word by hand next time so the G isn't so funky. Or do it before I iron it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is waving hello to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is it all together! I am  with it all. I hope the wish trippers like it as much as I do!


That came out great!  Love them together!




Piper said:


> Now here is the skirt I was asking about. No pattern--just the math! I did end up going with the 54" top tier. I made it first (after that one, the little one will be a breeze! I used a hot pink with tiny white dots on the top tier and the asprin sized ones on the other two. . .white in the middle and hot pink on the bottom. I thought that since she is 12, she might not appreciate the huge "real" Minnie dots I am going to use on her sister's!


That looks great!  I'm sure she'll love it!



minnie2 said:


> I am back from the dr and the good news is she doesn't believe it is Rheumatoid arthritis but Degenerative arthritis.  Which I believe is just osteoarthritis.  Which I knew I had some degenerative stuff going on in my knee for yrs and my back has always shown degenerative stuff.  She just thinks I most likely have it in all my joints.  PERFECT!  Especially since there is nothing to stop it from progressing it is all pain management.  Oh well life goes on.


Glad it wasn't RA but hope you can find some relief!



lucyanna girl said:


> Lookie what I got! My new grand-daughter, Taylor Elise. 5 lbs, 4 oz and 17.25 inches long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my IPhone beside her to give scale to the picture.
> 
> Penny


Beautiful!!!!



Piper said:


> I did--I am so glad you could use it.  It would have been wasteful of me to have the card and not use it, so I wanted someone to enjoy it!
> 
> Here is the red Minnie dot for Aubree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I used some of that Minnie dot!
> http://inlinethumb63.webshots.com/15358/2008922770067077547S500x500Q85.jpg


That came out great!  I love the Minnie dot twirl!  You've been busy today!!!!



kstgelais4 said:


> Oh!!! It's an obsession. Worse than sewing. Here are a few things I have done recently...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were Julia's Birth Annoucents


WOW!  Love those!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I got the email today for the Mickey Moms Club Party, I got in!


 Cool!!! Can we all come?


----------



## *Toadstool*

Tinka_Belle said:


> He wants a Twilight shirt!!!!!WooHoo!!!! He works for Hastings and they are having a Midnight release for Twilight and they have said that everyone can wear black, white and red or something that has to do with the Twilight movies. He has agreed on a black Polo shirt with a red pawn over the pocket on the front and the chess board with both pieces on the back. I can't wait. I will also be doing one for myself.


How fun! Do you have an embroidery machine? I can't imagine doing a chessboard and a pawn freehand! I've only done applique without the embroidery machine once, and I think I'd do it bigger this time because the small stuff was hard.



SallyfromDE said:


>


What a darling little outfit! That is just precious!



kstgelais4 said:


> These were Julia's Birth Annoucents


Oh wow. Those are beautiful! I have no idea which parts you made and which parts were premade though. I am a huge Martha Stewart fan, and could spend a ton on all that stuff just because I adore everything she makes. I should probably stay away from your hobby!  



lucyanna girl said:


> Thanks to you all for sharing my joy with me. Now she just needs to grow enough to sew for.
> 
> Penny


Oh you can sew for her. One of my the things I think about that makes me sad is that my DD didn't have any tiny little dresses when she was first born. I was told someone else was making some smocked dresses for me. I was miserable during my pregnancy and for about 6 months afterwards, so I thought I'd just wait for those dresses. They never showed up. Now looking back I think I would have forced myself to sit up and sew! Those pictures of tiny babies in handmade clothing are just priceless in my opinion. You could also make the the itty bitty dress. Those look darling on newborns if you don't want to tackle anything really hard. I keep meaning to post the pattern here in case no one knows about it. *FREE PATTERN ALERT!*
http://madebyrae.blogspot.com/2008/04/free-itty-bitty-baby-dress-pattern.html
If you read farther down, she has a toddler version too.
I haven't made one yet because I have another pattern that I bought that is very similar.




Stephres said:


> When my dad used to call the two of us, he would yell, "Stephanelope!" That's why I made sure my kids had nice short names!


  That is cute!!


----------



## Jennia

lucyanna girl said:


> Lookie what I got! My new grand-daughter, Taylor Elise. 5 lbs, 4 oz and 17.25 inches long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my IPhone beside her to give scale to the picture.
> 
> Penny



SO adorable and tiny, nothing better than a sweet, new baby. Looks like she has a good deal of hair, too!



Piper said:


> I did--I am so glad you could use it.  It would have been wasteful of me to have the card and not use it, so I wanted someone to enjoy it!
> 
> Here is the red Minnie dot for Aubree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I used some of that Minnie dot!
> http://inlinethumb63.webshots.com/15358/2008922770067077547S500x500Q85.jpg



I love how bright and cheery this is!



SallyfromDE said:


> Thanks for the compliments on Prince Charming. I think I'm going to need another Wish to make this for.
> 
> 
> 
> Just use those snaps. All you need is a hammer.  It works great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did use a pattern. I was cleaning and TRYING to organize my patterns when I found a Butterick I've had. I've no idea how old it is. It's P236. There is a chef pattern. I've used that one for my nephew when we went on our trip. Simpliciy 3650.



What a sweet photo, that dress is gorgeous as well. 



kstgelais4 said:


> Love this!
> 
> 
> Oh!!! It's an obsession. Worse than sewing. Here are a few things I have done recently...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were Julia's Birth Annoucents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!! She is beautiful!!!!



WOW those are so neat! Definitely puts any storebought card to shame, especially love the pirate invitations. 



Tinka_Belle said:


> You guys will never guess what DH came home and asked me to make for him!!!
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> He wants a Twilight shirt!!!!!WooHoo!!!! He works for Hastings and they are having a Midnight release for Twilight and they have said that everyone can wear black, white and red or something that has to do with the Twilight movies. He has agreed on a black Polo shirt with a red pawn over the pocket on the front and the chess board with both pieces on the back. I can't wait. I will also be doing one for myself.



How fun, sounds neat!


----------



## jeniamt

danicaw said:


> I just signed up for Facebook this week and am still figuring it all out.
> Are some of you guys on FB? Tips would be handy and I would love a few new FB friends



I'm thinking we should start a FB Group page so that we can find each other (if interested).  I'm happy to do it if others would be interested in joining.  My advice is to be aware of your settings.  For example, I believe the default for viewing you photos is "Friends of Friends."  I switched mine to "Friends Only."  



jessica52877 said:


> Okay, Thing 1 is done now too. I think I'll do the word by hand next time so the G isn't so funky. Or do it before I iron it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is waving hello to everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is it all together! I am  with it all. I hope the wish trippers like it as much as I do!



Wow, those turned out great!  I love the Things as well!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

*Toadstool* said:


> How fun! Do you have an embroidery machine? I can't imagine doing a chessboard and a pawn freehand! I've only done applique without the embroidery machine once, and I think I'd do it bigger this time because the small stuff was hard.


I have to piece it myself. I am thinking of doing the frayed applique. I think that would be easier. DH won't mind because he is only going to wear it once. I think I might end up wearing after though.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Shannalee724 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The last time I used the metalic, I bought the really shiney stuff.  Kind of like a plastic almost, and it was just awful to work with.  This time I bought the actual gold thread.  I have a combo embroidery/sewing machine.  I haven't even touched the embroidery part yet.  I plan to tackle learning that at some point soon.  Anyway, I just used a close zigzag around the mickey and had no trouble.  Now when I started to sew on the rickrack, I had to rethread my machine about a dozen times.  Each time having to take the bobin casing out and clean it.  The thread kept bunching up in a bird nest.  It was soooooo frustrating!!  I am sure it was partly operator error.
> 
> So, to answer your question it was fine on the thinner fabric I appliqued HORRIBLE on the thicker rickrack.


The one I have tried was embroidery thread meant for the embroidery machine. I used it on the embroidery machine too. I am thinking you must have to get the expensive brands of metallic thread for it to work better maybe.




HeatherSue said:


> That is a great machine!  I have a fancy schmancy Viking embroidery machine and a Brother CS6000i.  I prefer to sew on the Brother (and I just use the Viking for embroidery)!  I also had a simple Singer before I got the Brother!  We're sewing machine sisters!  Now you just need a generous cousin to give you an embroidery machine, like mine did!


 
I want a Viking!!!!  They sew like a dream. I can't imagine having one and not using it for the sewing part. Do you have trouble with it or something? Or is it just the whole learning a new machine thing? Viking Diamond is currently my dream sewing machine. It seems everyone around here in my smocking group has one. 



Shannalee724 said:


> Ok, help me out here please!
> 
> What is the applique mat called that some of you have used to piece your appliques together?  I have asked about it at JoAnn and Hobby Lobby and they look at me like I am insane.
> 
> Thanks!!!


What I have and searched forever for is a teflon pressing sheet. www.clotilde.com has them. She ships really fast and it is bigger than the June Taylor one.



Piper said:


> Okay!  Spring break is here and I have semi-organized my stash.  It is really small compared to a lot of people, but I don't do lots of sewing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a Brother 432 Lock serger!  It came with a regular foot, a ruffling foot and another one that I can't remember.  It also has an instruction CD which I need to watch ad infinitum so I can figure out how to use it!


Congrats on the serger. Your stash is so pretty. I have the comic book board folding thing going. I just don't have any shelves to put them in.



Dannielle_1 said:


> *Toadstool* - yes it's a netbook.  Pretty much bought for Disney trips. :r  Though it is fun to have a tiny computer.


I want a netbook. Hubby says I can't have it because he doesn't like the hardware in them. I plan on getting a laptop to replace my desktop soon. I just wanted a netbook because they are so tiny and cute!!! I don't really use alot of programs either.



tadamom said:


> Woohoo!!!!!
> 
> We got our confirmation # for our room this morning!!!  We will be in Disney October 8-13 staying at SSR!!!!!!  We are so excited!!
> 
> Now I have to start thinking about customs.  I will be sewing for DS8, DD4, Dniece4 and Dnephew10months and for any adults that might want something custom.  I cannot wait!!!!!!!!!



 



Mommy2three said:


> Ok can everyone let me in on how to get do the ruffling?  I was thinking about buying a ruffler foot for my brother sewing machine, is it easier to use the foot or do it by hand?  And how do you do it by hand?  I want to make a twirl skirt for my girls for our trip but the only thing I can do is make an Aline skirt or dress ugh!


I LOVE my ruffler. If you can't find one that fits your machine brand you can try a universal one that they sell at Hancocks or stores like that.



SallyfromDE said:


> Sorry the pictures are so gigantic. I'm still trying to figure out photobucket. I don't have the patience for some things. This is my Prince Charming outfit for a BigGive. I know some of you were interested in the PC style, so I wanted to share. I thought I'd send along a tshirt to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why I had all sorts of problems with it. I think it was just a time crunch and everything I could do wrong, I did. I will probably do another one of these, I think I'd like to do some sort of medallion on the left front, like a war medal or something. So it won't be so plain. I did blue rather then white becuase of the tshirt print. I also stayed away from the ropes, more becuase I wouldn't want to see a little one get caught on anything.
> 
> Does this work?


Works very well! That child is going to look like royalty! LOL!



Piper said:


> Here is the pink Minnie dot for Lilyanne (Marena's Big Give) For some reason, I couldn't get the picture to show up on the other board!!


Love it!



jessica52877 said:


> Georgia must just get taxed for everything!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you do get some answers.
> 
> I was thinking that I get charged tax on Amazon but now I am not positive. I know for sure when I was buying legos I did but that was through Toys R Us on Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry! I was sure you believed me but I know on the thread I was reading they didn't! I gotta find it and post a picture!
> 
> 
> 
> I bet it is nice to be able to go across the border for some things. When I lived in OH we sometimes drove the 2 hours to PA to school shop and stuff. No tax on clothes (or something of the like in PA). I was a kid so don't remember the exact details of it.
> 
> Piper - I really love the flower  on Minnie! That is a perfect Ohana outfit! Although it could be worn anywhere. I think I have both those fabrics now that I think about it.
> 
> Okay, Thing 1 is done now too. I think I'll do the word by hand next time so the G isn't so funky. Or do it before I iron it on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is it all together! I am  with it all. I hope the wish trippers like it as much as I do!


Love your outfits. Your skirt is just adorable. It is my favorite!!!




Piper said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments on the Minnie dress. The bling was an iron on.
> 
> Now here is the skirt I was asking about. No pattern--just the math! I did end up going with the 54" top tier. I made it first (after that one, the little one will be a breeze! I used a hot pink with tiny white dots on the top tier and the asprin sized ones on the other two. . .white in the middle and hot pink on the bottom. I thought that since she is 12, she might not appreciate the huge "real" Minnie dots I am going to use on her sister's!


Wow! Now tell me how long did it take you to hem that bottom tier??? 



minnie2 said:


> I love these!
> 
> I am back from the dr and the good news is she doesn't believe it is Rheumatoid arthritis but Degenerative arthritis.  Which I believe is just osteoarthritis.  Which I knew I had some degenerative stuff going on in my knee for yrs and my back has always shown degenerative stuff.  She just thinks I most likely have it in all my joints.  PERFECT!  Especially since there is nothing to stop it from progressing it is all pain management.  Oh well life goes on.


 Hope you feel better. Pain pills make me feel so bad. Either they make me puke or they make me wierd. Hope they work better for you.




t-beri said:


> on the sewmamasew blog they just did stash interviews or something like that and showed pics of ways that people sorted and stored theirs.  One girl had one of those hanging shoe organizers w/ the clear plastic pockets and just stuffed her scraps in pockets by color.  It was very clever I thought...wait, maybe I can give you a link, that'd be nice of me huh?
> 
> Oh, See, like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go here to see some of the other neat ideas.
> http://sewmamasew.com/blog2/?p=755


 Thank you!!! I have one of those that is currently not in use. Definitely doing this! yay!!!
Thanks to Heather for asking, and you for posting the answer.



lucyanna girl said:


> Lookie what I got! My new grand-daughter, Taylor Elise. 5 lbs, 4 oz and 17.25 inches long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my IPhone beside her to give scale to the picture.
> 
> Penny


Aww.. so she is about 3 iphones long? hehe.. that is too cute! She is beautiful. That is really something about that scratch. I don't think I would have noticed if no one had poited it out.




MouseTriper said:


> Aww you are so sweet.  She had a WONDERFUL party.  She had so much fun.  Unfortunately my DH and our DS missed the party because DS was sick.  He ended up getting worse later in the day so we took him to the ER. He has a bad virus and is still throwing up.  My poor baby!


Aww... How sad. I'm glad she still had fun. Your DS must have been upset to miss it. Hope he feels better.



Piper said:


> As you can see, I used some of that Minnie dot!
> http://inlinethumb63.webshots.com/15358/2008922770067077547S500x500Q85.jpg


Love these skirts you keep making. You are bumping the skirt I want to make higher up on my "to sew" list!


----------



## the_seamstress

HeatherSue said:


> Does anyone have a way to see all of your smaller pieces of fabric at once, if they're smaller than a fat quarter?


This page has some nifty fat quarter & smaller fabric pieces' organizational ideas ... 
http://thedomesticdiva.wordpress.com/2007/06/30/sewing-room-organization-challenge-part-i-fabric/

I like the hanging rack idea, but it's a tad bit pricey ...
I really liek the CARD it uses, though ...



If it were me = I'd make my own cards & pop 3-ring binder holes in the side, then place them in a 3 ring binder ... probably putting two or three fabrics on one page !
Sort-of like this :



+I'd use one of those clear-view binders & put fabric samples in the cover & spine 
(*to make the insert for the SPINE cover strip EASIER = paper glue the fabric bits to a piece of paper, so it slides in & out easier.)

There's also pixs of the JoAnn Fabric's Clear Top, Zip-up Fat Quarter Tote,
Fat Quarter Cardboard Organizers, Fons & Porter Quilter’s Fat Quarter Box, and The Bongo Bag. 


For use with my mini-bolts : I zip lock bag smaller bits & toss them on the mini-bolt, under it's elastic band. 


 

 


I have the ends showing on my shelves, since they fit better that way in my small room ... 
They would look alot neater, if I turned them upright, so their FABRIC SIDES were just showing = I wish I had the space for that. ... like the comic book cards, mentioning/shown in that blog page linked above.
FYI = The comic book cards work great for 1-4 yard or less, the mini-bolts work great for 1-6 or 8-10 yards max. 

Smaller cards & clear totes work great for fat quarters, too  Like an index card file.

Hope that helps.


----------



## *Toadstool*

the_seamstress said:


> This page has some nifty fat quarter & smaller fabric pieces' organizational ideas ...
> http://thedomesticdiva.wordpress.com/2007/06/30/sewing-room-organization-challenge-part-i-fabric/
> 
> I like the hanging rack idea, but it's a tad bit pricey ...
> I really liek the CARD it uses, though ...
> 
> 
> 
> If it were me = I'd make my own cards & pop 3-ring binder holes in the side, then place them in a 3 ring binder ... probably putting two or three fabrics on one page !
> Sort-of like this :
> 
> 
> 
> +I'd use one of those clear-view binders & put fabric samples in the cover & spine
> (*to make the insert for the SPINE cover strip EASIER = paper glue the fabric bits to a piece of paper, so it slides in & out easier.)
> 
> There's also pixs of the JoAnn Fabric's Clear Top, Zip-up Fat Quarter Tote,
> Fat Quarter Cardboard Organizers, Fons & Porter Quilters Fat Quarter Box, and The Bongo Bag.
> 
> 
> For use with my mini-bolts : I zip lock bag smaller bits & toss them on the mini-bolt, under it's elastic band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the ends showing on my shelves, since they fit better that way in my small room ...
> They would look alot neater, if I turned them upright, so their FABRIC SIDES were just showing = I wish I had the space for that. ... like the comic book cards, mentioning/shown in that blog page linked above.
> FYI = The comic book cards work great for 1 yard or less, the mini-bolts work great for 1-6 or 8 yards max.
> 
> Smaller cards & clear totes work great for fat quarters, too  Like an index card file.
> 
> Hope that helps.


I have a comic book board with 4 yards on it.  
I've never heard of a mini bolt, but if it is as expensive as some of those cards I've seen then I probably couldn't afford it. I've seen that rack before too, but I got sticker shock from it as well. hehe.. guess I am cheap.  




Tinka_Belle said:


> I have to piece it myself. I am thinking of doing the frayed applique. I think that would be easier. DH won't mind because he is only going to wear it once. I think I might end up wearing after though.



Are you going to take the pocket off? I did that once before and decided I was going to put it back on straight since it wasn't to begin with. I think I spent hours straightening the pocket and 30 minutes embroidering it. I've now realized that pockets on polo shirts are NOT straight.  
I can't wait to see what you come up with. I've made my DH a few things. He won't wear anything that has applique on it. He can deal with regular embroidery though.


----------



## lucyanna girl

Oh you can sew for her. One of my the things I think about that makes me sad is that my DD didn't have any tiny little dresses when she was first born. I was told someone else was making some smocked dresses for me. I was miserable during my pregnancy and for about 6 months afterwards, so I thought I'd just wait for those dresses. They never showed up. Now looking back I think I would have forced myself to sit up and sew! Those pictures of tiny babies in handmade clothing are just priceless in my opinion. You could also make the the itty bitty dress. Those look darling on newborns if you don't want to tackle anything really hard. I keep meaning to post the pattern here in case no one knows about it. *FREE PATTERN ALERT!*
http://madebyrae.blogspot.com/2008/04/free-itty-bitty-baby-dress-pattern.html
If you read farther down, she has a toddler version too.
I haven't made one yet because I have another pattern that I bought that is very similar.

Oh, thank you for the link. I am downloading it now.

I get to go stay with my son and daughter-in-law Thursday - Sunday and help (play) with Taylor and big brother Ty. Anybody notice together they are T n T? DH says in a few years they'll probably be dynamite.   DIL's mother is there now. I am trying to be nice and give her first turn. 

Is it ok to take some of the cute ideas I see here and make something similar?

Penny


----------



## Tinka_Belle

*Toadstool* said:


> Are you going to take the pocket off? I did that once before and decided I was going to put it back on straight since it wasn't to begin with. I think I spent hours straightening the pocket and 30 minutes embroidering it. I've now realized that pockets on polo shirts are NOT straight.
> I can't wait to see what you come up with. I've made my DH a few things. He won't wear anything that has applique on it. He can deal with regular embroidery though.


No I won't be taking the pocket off. I was just going to put the red pawn above the pocket. I wasn't going to make it really big. It has to be done for Friday night.



lucyanna girl said:


> Oh you can sew for her. One of my the things I think about that makes me sad is that my DD didn't have any tiny little dresses when she was first born. I was told someone else was making some smocked dresses for me. I was miserable during my pregnancy and for about 6 months afterwards, so I thought I'd just wait for those dresses. They never showed up. Now looking back I think I would have forced myself to sit up and sew! Those pictures of tiny babies in handmade clothing are just priceless in my opinion. You could also make the the itty bitty dress. Those look darling on newborns if you don't want to tackle anything really hard. I keep meaning to post the pattern here in case no one knows about it. *FREE PATTERN ALERT!*
> http://madebyrae.blogspot.com/2008/04/free-itty-bitty-baby-dress-pattern.html
> If you read farther down, she has a toddler version too.
> I haven't made one yet because I have another pattern that I bought that is very similar.
> 
> Oh, thank you for the link. I am downloading it now.
> 
> I get to go stay with my son and daughter-in-law Thursday - Sunday and help (play) with Taylor and big brother Ty. Anybody notice together they are T n T? DH says in a few years they'll probably be dynamite.   DIL's mother is there now. I am trying to be nice and give her first turn.
> 
> Is it ok to take some of the cute ideas I see here and make something similar?
> 
> Penny


I love that dress pattern. I have used it several times. The newborn size can literally be made using scraps.


----------



## the_seamstress

*Toadstool* said:


> I have a comic book board with 4 yards on it.
> I've never heard of a mini bolt, but if it is as expensive as some of those cards I've seen then I probably couldn't afford it. I've seen that rack before too, but I got sticker shock from it as well. hehe.. guess I am cheap.



The mini-bolt is just like a comicbook card, but about half as wide ... it ends up looking alot like a whole normal sized bolt of fabric, but 1/3rd of the overall size 

I posted about the mini-bolts waaaaaay back in the 1st edition of this thread 
I just made mine out of extra cardboard lying around = 
so, yeah, they cost alot less. 

You can cut MINI-BOLTS anywhere around 3"-4" by 12"-10" ... fold the length of fabric in half & wrap around the cardboard ... 45" works perfectly ... some might want to tri-fold the 60" fabrics. I secured mine with loops of elastic, that you can either tie with knots or sew for a more flat look/feel. 
You can see a measured mini-bolt n the left picture ... Click to enlarge.


 

 



I usually only use mini-bolts, so for comic book cards' yardage, I was going by what I had read last night on them ... 
Thanks for the comic book yardage info = I updated that post ...


----------



## ibesue

lucyanna girl said:


> Just Penny. I don't know where my parents came up with it. I don't run across many people who share my name. Cool that it is your sister's too.
> 
> Penny



Two of my DD's mother in laws are named Penny!       And I have a dear friend who is also named Penny.  She is the nicest of the three! 



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I got the email today for the Mickey Moms Club Party, I got in!



Congrats!!!



jeniamt said:


> I'm thinking we should start a FB Group page so that we can find each other (if interested).  I'm happy to do it if others would be interested in joining.  My advice is to be aware of your settings.  For example, I believe the default for viewing you photos is "Friends of Friends."  I switched mine to "Friends Only."



I could be wrong, but I thought there was already a facebook group?  I need to go set up my own facebook page!



the_seamstress said:


> This page has some nifty fat quarter & smaller fabric pieces' organizational ideas ...
> http://thedomesticdiva.wordpress.com/2007/06/30/sewing-room-organization-challenge-part-i-fabric/
> 
> I like the hanging rack idea, but it's a tad bit pricey ...
> I really liek the CARD it uses, though ...
> 
> 
> 
> If it were me = I'd make my own cards & pop 3-ring binder holes in the side, then place them in a 3 ring binder ... probably putting two or three fabrics on one page !
> Sort-of like this :
> 
> 
> 
> +I'd use one of those clear-view binders & put fabric samples in the cover & spine
> (*to make the insert for the SPINE cover strip EASIER = paper glue the fabric bits to a piece of paper, so it slides in & out easier.)
> 
> There's also pixs of the JoAnn Fabric's Clear Top, Zip-up Fat Quarter Tote,
> Fat Quarter Cardboard Organizers, Fons & Porter Quilters Fat Quarter Box, and The Bongo Bag.
> 
> 
> For use with my mini-bolts : I zip lock bag smaller bits & toss them on the mini-bolt, under it's elastic band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the ends showing on my shelves, since they fit better that way in my small room ...
> They would look alot neater, if I turned them upright, so their FABRIC SIDES were just showing = I wish I had the space for that. ... like the comic book cards, mentioning/shown in that blog page linked above.
> FYI = The comic book cards work great for 1-4 yard or less, the mini-bolts work great for 1-6 or 8-10 yards max.
> 
> Smaller cards & clear totes work great for fat quarters, too  Like an index card file.
> 
> Hope that helps.



Is anyone else hyperventilating at looking at your fabric??  It looks great.


----------



## the_seamstress

ibesue said:


> Is anyone else hyperventilating at looking at your fabric??  It looks great.



ah shucks, thanks  
that's only a small part of it, too ... 
the FULL BOLTS are stacked to the ceiling on a high shelf all around the room ...
Plus, there's hanging fabric below the counter top. 
It's a SMALL 12'x12' room ... so really had to organize to get it all to fit ... and still be able to work in here a bit.
click to enlarge.
older pixs =


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



homemade patterns & projects get hung in baggies =




after moving some stuff around, recently = had to add more stuff, right?!




It's a small room, so it's hard to backup enough to get good pixs ... 
there's a big U shaped work counter all around the room ... minus just enough wall space a 4'x2.5' light table, and a 3.5'x6' cutting table ... + there's a rolling storage/triple ironing board/photo display counter that moves about the middle, like an island. 

there's a curtain hanging from that bar, along the top shelf, that holds my velvet backdrop for photos.

the counters hold my serger, 2 counter-inset all-metal sewing machines, an embroidery machine, and a backup plastic sewing machine (for buttonholes) ...

I'll try to take pixs of the island & counters when they are cleaned up a bit more = messy right now, from sewing.

only one cook in this kitchen, mind you. 

I'm working on getting us moved about of here & into a bigger place = some day.
Would love-love-love to have more room & cabinets to hide everything away!


----------



## the_seamstress

*WOW! ... 
Huge Thanks to the person that posted the sewmamasew blog link!*

that's an awesome post!
will take me days to get through it all!


----------



## ibesue

the_seamstress said:


> ah shucks, thanks
> that's only a small part of it, too ...
> the FULL BOLTS are stacked to the ceiling on a high shelf all around the room ...
> Plus, there's hanging fabric below the counter top.
> It's a SMALL 12'x12' room ... so really had to organize to get it all to fit ... and still be able to work in here a bit.
> click to enlarge.
> older pixs =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homemade patterns & projects get hung in baggies =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after moving some stuff around, recently = had to add more stuff, right?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a small room, so it's hard to backup enough to get good pixs ...
> there's a big U shaped work counter all around the room ... minus just enough wall space a 4'x2.5' light table, and a 3.5'x6' cutting table ... + there's a rolling storage/triple ironing board/photo display counter that moves about the middle, like an island.
> 
> there's a curtain hanging from that bar, along the top shelf, that holds my velvet backdrop for photos.
> 
> the counters hold my serger, 2 counter-inset all-metal sewing machines, an embroidery machine, and a backup plastic sewing machine (for buttonholes) ...
> 
> I'll try to take pixs of the island & counters when they are cleaned up a bit more = messy right now, from sewing.
> 
> only one cook in this kitchen, mind you.
> 
> I'm working on getting us moved about of here & into a bigger place = some day.
> Would love-love-love to have more room & cabinets to hide everything away!



      
So I guess you sew more than just for the occasional Disney trip??  That is impressive and amazing!  You have everything at your fingertips!



the_seamstress said:


> *WOW! ...
> Huge Thanks to the person that posted the sewmamasew blog link!*
> 
> 
> that's an awesome post!
> will take me days to get through it all!



Yup, I will be reading it too!  So many good blogs to look at!!

Just wanted to report that I actually went to my local Wally world and they have a complete FULL fabric section!  LMK if you are looking for anything!


----------



## Shannalee724

Thanks everyone for your replies about the pressing sheet.  I am going to go into JoAnn tomorrow and investigate for myself.  Hopefully, I can lay my hands on something!


----------



## PrincessKell

Hi there folks! I have been off for a bit. Lots of cleaning the house stuff. I had a good weekend. I went on another date! yay... but with a different guy! hahaha  Got my stuff to do my first applique, Im excited!  I will be doing that after I make the crayon roll ups for the big give.

Here is what I Finished tonight, just in time. ha!   Its for my roomie's dd.  She is not a dress girl, so she will wear this over a white shirt and jeans.





Im going to try to get a picture of the girls wearing their St. Patty's day fashions tomorrow. Hope they are both in good moods. haha


----------



## twob4him

the_seamstress said:


> You can cut MINI-BOLTS anywhere around 3"-4" by 12"-10" ... fold the length of fabric in half & wrap around the cardboard ... 45" works perfectly ... some might want to tri-fold the 60" fabrics. I secured mine with loops of elastic, that you can either tie with knots or sew for a more flat look/feel.
> You can see a measured mini-bolt n the left picture ... Click to enlarge.
> http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb57/the-seamstress/sewroom/th_100_7768.jpg[/IMG...[/QUOTE]
> 
> [quote="the_seamstress, post: 30855889"]ah shucks, thanks :lovestruc
> that's only a small part of it, too ...
> the FULL BOLTS are stacked to the ceiling on a high shelf all around the room ...
> Plus, there's hanging fabric below the counter top. :)
> It's a SMALL 12'x12' room ... so really had to organize to get it all to fit ... and still be able to work in here a bit.
> click to enlarge.
> older pixs =
> [URL="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb57/the-seamstress/sewroom/th_01Upper100_6259.jpg"][IMG]http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb57/the-seamstress/sewroom/th_01Upper100_6259.jpg Would love-love-love to have more room & cabinets to hide everything away!



Absolutely love   all your fabric and threads and organization and I saw a little bit of your machines....amazing! You really are the seamstress!!!  




Does anyone remember who it was on the first thread who bought fabric store closeouts and filled her entire basement/garage with thousands of bolts???  I think she had to sell it all off, if I recall...but it was impressive I tell ya. Was that any of you?


----------



## twob4him

Poor Devon is still sick


----------



## jessica52877

twob4him said:


> Poor Devon is still sick



Oh, I am sorry BUT that means it is a SEWING day! She can lay by you while you sew!


----------



## minnie2

Piper said:


> I did--I am so glad you could use it.  It would have been wasteful of me to have the card and not use it, so I wanted someone to enjoy it!
> 
> Here is the red Minnie dot for Aubree:


Adorable!  Just like the other one!



SallyfromDE said:


> Thanks for the compliments on Prince Charming. I think I'm going to need another Wish to make this for.
> 
> 
> 
> Just use those snaps. All you need is a hammer. It works great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did use a pattern. I was cleaning and TRYING to organize my patterns when I found a Butterick I've had. I've no idea how old it is. It's P236. There is a chef pattern. I've used that one for my nephew when we went on our trip. Simpliciy 3650.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it from the disign boards. There were a couple of different styles. You can PM if you want me to send you the design.


Look how sweet he looks sleeping!  The dress is great too.  Both are just so stinkin cute!



kstgelais4 said:


> Love this!
> 
> 
> Oh!!! It's an obsession. Worse than sewing. Here are a few things I have done recently...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!! She is beautiful!!!!


Great cards!  I used to scrap but now that I have found sewing I haven't touched my scrap stuff.....  My kids have a TON of stamps!  They love it.



NaeNae said:


> I'm so excited.  For Christmas '07 I told my husband I wanted to move my sewing room to the guest bedroom and the guest bedroom to my sewing room.  It's finally happening!   I wanted the carpet ripped up and laminate put down.  I'm tired of trying to find pins in the carpet when I drop them.   Well he is about 1/2 way done with the flooring.  Then I have the daunting task of moving all of my sewing stuff and figuring out how I want everything arranged.  I need to figure out what kind of shelving I want for my fabric.  I already have wire shelves in the closet.  Right now my den is a total disaster.  All of the furniture that was in the guest bedroom is stacked around waiting for the move
> 
> I'm open for any ideas and suggestions.


YA!  I am so jealous I want a sewing room!!!!!  I hate having it in my living room!   George and I ahve been dreaming about moving out of this god forsaken state the past week and have been looking on line at houses and MAN we found a few that would be perfect but I kept saying I want a nice REAL place to sew!  



Tinka_Belle said:


> You guys will never guess what DH came home and asked me to make for him!!!
> ..
> He wants a Twilight shirt:! He works for Hastings and they are having a Midnight release for Twilight and they have said that everyone can wear black, white and red or something that has to do with the Twilight movies. He has agreed on a black Polo shirt with a red pawn over the pocket on the front and the chess board with both pieces on the back. I can't wait. I will also be doing one for myself.


UGH I can't see the picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Could you email it to me I want to see it!!!  
 I thought about trying to make G an Edward shirt with out being 'Edward' if you know what I mean.  He thinks he is great.  He starts book four today!  He LOVED book 3!  



lucyanna girl said:


> Thank you all sooo much. Can you tell I am just thrilled out of my mind. This sweet little girl belongs to my son and daughter-in-law. She is so very wanted and loved already. They have a precious little boy who is 2 years and 4 months old. He may have to learn to share the spotlight a little but he loves his new sister too. Sweet DIL is fine, recovering from childbirth and totally in love with little Taylor. My son is already worried about the boys who will come calling someday far in the future.
> 
> Thanks to you all for sharing my joy with me. Now she just needs to grow enough to sew for.
> 
> Penny


That is so sweet!  I remember when Nikki was born and my MIL came to visit from NJ (we where in Atlanta) and my mom would 'try' to be nice and give her time with her but she would hoover in the background waiting for her to put her down so she could grab her!   Then when my parents when to go see my brothers son she was chomping at the bit to hold him but my stupid brother UGH!  Any way I love the joy we can read radiating from you word thinking about your grand baby it is so sweet!


*Toadstool* said:


> Hope you feel better. Pain pills make me feel so bad. Either they make me puke or they make me wierd. Hope they work better for you.


Thanks Right now I am just doing limbril which I am suposde to take twice a day but I only took once so I figured maybe I sould actually TAKE the right dosage!   I just hate taking meds!  It is suposed to be mild so I really want to start there and on bad mornings like today I take Aleeve.  The dr said she could give me stronger but I hate it.  Sadly I think I need to make an appointment with my ortho for my knee shots I can feel my knee swelling UGH!  





the_seamstress said:


> ah shucks, thanks
> that's only a small part of it, too ...
> the FULL BOLTS are stacked to the ceiling on a high shelf all around the room ...
> Plus, there's hanging fabric below the counter top.
> It's a SMALL 12'x12' room ... so really had to organize to get it all to fit ... and still be able to work in here a bit.
> click to enlarge.
> older pixs =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a small room, so it's hard to backup enough to get good pixs ...
> there's a big U shaped work counter all around the room ... minus just enough wall space a 4'x2.5' light table, and a 3.5'x6' cutting table ... + there's a rolling storage/triple ironing board/photo display counter that moves about the middle, like an island.
> 
> there's a curtain hanging from that bar, along the top shelf, that holds my velvet backdrop for photos.
> 
> the counters hold my serger, 2 counter-inset all-metal sewing machines, an embroidery machine, and a backup plastic sewing machine (for buttonholes) ...
> 
> I'll try to take pixs of the island & counters when they are cleaned up a bit more = messy right now, from sewing.
> 
> only one cook in this kitchen, mind you.
> 
> I'm working on getting us moved about of here & into a bigger place = some day.
> Would love-love-love to have more room & cabinets to hide everything away!


 Ladies we have found out holy grail!   



PrincessKell said:


> Hi there folks! I have been off for a bit. Lots of cleaning the house stuff. I had a good weekend. I went on another date! yay... but with a different guy! hahaha  Got my stuff to do my first applique, Im excited!  I will be doing that after I make the crayon roll ups for the big give.
> 
> Here is what I Finished tonight, just in time. ha!   Its for my roomie's dd.  She is not a dress girl, so she will wear this over a white shirt and jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to try to get a picture of the girls wearing their St. Patty's day fashions tomorrow. Hope they are both in good moods. haha


VERY cute!  


 I have to share a little joy today it wll be 70 out


----------



## desparatelydisney

the_seamstress said:


> [/URL]



Okay...you have more ribbon than my local craft shop does  



the_seamstress said:


> homemade patterns & projects get hung in baggies =



LOVE LOVE LOVE this idea....I am constantly sorting through pieces of pattern to figure out what goes with what...and I've only been sewing clothes for a month...if I don't get some sort of system what will it be like in a year or too  This is a great idea.

What would you charge to come organize the rest of us...and then re-organize us each month when we mess it up again


----------



## jennwdw

disneylovinfamily said:


> I have not been on here in a long while but I knew this would be the best place to ask because I am stuck with this.  One of mmy friends asked me to make her replicas of the epcot sets that I did for my kids last trip.  I used the friends around the world fabric (the blue background with faces and flags).  I have looked everywhere including ebay and can't find this fabric.  Does anyone know where I can find it?  Please let me know.  I need to make 4 sets so I will need about 3 yards.  Thanks so much!  If anyone can help, it is the disboutiquers.




Sending you a PM


----------



## jessica52877

I just read this from Jonah's trip report and wanted to post it here as I know alot of you took part in his give.

"I know I neglected his trip report but the memories are still there. Jonah passed away March 13, 2007.  He pulled out his trach in the middle of the night.  We are having his visitation on Wednesday and his funeral on thursday.  We are having a tough will the realization that he isn't here with us.  We are remembering the good times that we had with him and that always brings a smile to our faces.  We can't thank Make-A-Wish enough for giving us some of those favorite memories. We can't thank Give Kids the World enough either. Please just remember us.

becca"

I assume she meant to write 2009 where it says 2007. I am so sad to see this  but felt the need to share! Here is a link to his TR.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=26133538#post26133538


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi all!  Wow...I am so far behind!  I have been lurking some, but my back has been killing me for about two days...ugh!  It seems some better today, not sure what is going on other than something is pressing on a nerve so my whole leg tingles from time to time...and yes that is my driving foot so sewing is a bit of a challange.  I'm trying to finish a skirt for my BFF's DD5...I've only had the fabric since before Christmas! 

But I wanted to wish everyone a Happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 day...

Get it?  St. Patrick?   ....okay lame...but Patrick is pretty sure today is all about him!


----------



## Clutterbug

Good Morning everyone!  Happy St Patrick's Day!  Please excuse my drive-by posting, but I wanted to share pics of Megan's St. Patty's day outfit.  It was just suppose to be a elastic pillowcase top, but I cut the green border too small and when I cut down the  body to match, it turnedout smaller than I expected and was too small.  So, I ended up adding the side strips.  It did force me to learn the rolled hem on my serger!!









And both of them. Wyatt just got a quick felt applique - which he dribbled toothpaste on...


----------



## twob4him

jessica52877 said:


> Oh, I am sorry BUT that means it is a SEWING day! She can lay by you while you sew!



I finally got her awake enough to take her medicine...right now her fever is 104.4...so I am on edge until it lowers enough....I fear seizures and all with high fevers...so I am keeping a close eye on her right now....I hate it when kiddos are sick...I go into weird mode.  Hopefully things will turn around with the motrin and I can finish my chores and, yes, maybe even sew. I just feel very crumby and alone.


----------



## carrie6466

Just wanted to post a few pictures of a dress I made my dd for St. Pats Day


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Happy St. Patrick's Day gang!  Of course it's nuts around Boston today!

Lots of super cute St. Patrick's Day things.  Aisling was of course the only kiddo in a custom top at school.  The parents have officially deemed me as having "too much time on my hands!"  

I see there was some question of starting a FB group.  We do already have one.  Search "DISBOUTIQUERS" and we should come up.  Lots of us are on there.  Make sure to go in an add your DIS name and your real name since most of us know what everyone's kiddos look like a lot better than we know what each other look like.

So sad about Jonah.  Prayers being said for his family


----------



## Camping Griswalds

twob4him said:


> I finally got her awake enough to take her medicine...right now her fever is 104.4...so I am on edge until it lowers enough....I fear seizures and all with high fevers...so I am keeping a close eye on her right now....I hate it when kiddos are sick...I go into weird mode.  Hopefully things will turn around with the motrin and I can finish my chores and, yes, maybe even sew. I just feel very crumby and alone.



Put her in a cool bath, or wipe her down with cool washcloths.  It will not make her happy, and seem like torture, but will bring that temp down faster than anything else!


----------



## twob4him

Camping Griswalds said:


> Put her in a cool bath, or wipe her down with cool washcloths.  It will not make her happy, and seem like torture, but will bring that temp down faster than anything else!



Funny you should say this cause I am fixin to do just that!!! Thanks so much!  You all are such a caring family of friends!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Pattern Search!!!!

I am looking for a pattern for overalls for Katie...anybody have a good pattern to recommend?  She is a girls size 10/12.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## my*2*angels

twob4him said:


> I finally got her awake enough to take her medicine...right now her fever is 104.4...so I am on edge until it lowers enough....I fear seizures and all with high fevers...so I am keeping a close eye on her right now....I hate it when kiddos are sick...I go into weird mode.  Hopefully things will turn around with the motrin and I can finish my chores and, yes, maybe even sew. I just feel very crumby and alone.



I haven't been on in awhile, but I just wanted to add that when my kids have a high fever my pediatrician recommends alternating between tylenol and motrin every 4 hrs.  That usually keep the fever down.  I hope she feels better soon. Sending prayers your way!


----------



## HeatherSue

I read about Jonah passing away this morning and I've spent a good deal of the morning crying.  He was a special little guy and I loved reading his mother's updates on his progress at school and such. It's just so sad.  



t-beri said:


> on the sewmamasew blog they just did stash interviews or something like that and showed pics of ways that people sorted and stored theirs.  One girl had one of those hanging shoe organizers w/ the clear plastic pockets and just stuffed her scraps in pockets by color.  It was very clever I thought...wait, maybe I can give you a link, that'd be nice of me huh?
> 
> Oh, See, like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go here to see some of the other neat ideas.
> http://sewmamasew.com/blog2/?p=755


Thanks for posting that! I hadn't checked that site in a while and missed these posts!  I like the over the door storage idea because I have lots of itty bitty scraps for applique.



lucyanna girl said:


> Lookie what I got! My new grand-daughter, Taylor Elise. 5 lbs, 4 oz and 17.25 inches long.


OH MY GOODNESS GRACIOUS!!!! What a precious little angel.  Penny, she is truly a gorgeous newborn!!  She's so itty bitty, too!  *sigh* Just so sweet!



MouseTriper said:


> Aww you are so sweet.  She had a WONDERFUL party.  She had so much fun.  Unfortunately my DH and our DS missed the party because DS was sick.  He ended up getting worse later in the day so we took him to the ER. He has a bad virus and is still throwing up.  My poor baby!
> 
> Awww they are so cute at each age!!  How fun that your sweetie will be celebrating her 6th at Disneyland!!!
> 
> Jessica,,....that Cat in the Hat turned out great.  I love it!
> 
> Awww Taylor says THANK YOU...she also said she wants to play with Tessa!  HAHAH...next time we vacation in Michigan I'm calling you up.  hahaha.


Oh no, I hope your little guy is feeling better today.  Is he? 

Yes, we need to get together when you come to Michigan!  If you're up here at the same time as Cindee, we'll all have to go to Huckleberry Railroad together!



Piper said:


> I did--I am so glad you could use it.  It would have been wasteful of me to have the card and not use it, so I wanted someone to enjoy it!
> 
> Here is the red Minnie dot for Aubree:


Another wonderful twirly confection!!



*Toadstool* said:


> Shameless plug here...
> If you like Japanese fabrics or LizzyDish fabrics please join this yahoo group. I got some gorgeous Japanese prints from her. I got the Little Red Riding Hood fabric coming in, and the 3 little pigs fabric is just adorable!!! They are too pretty to cut...
> 
> *If you join please put in your comment that Kira B. referred you. She is having a promo where if we get people to join we get free fat quarters!*
> 
> I've been meaning to post this, but was waiting for my Little Red fabric to come in. I'll post pictures of it when it does. She has pictures in the photo section of the group.
> Just FYI Japanese fabrics are 12 dollars a yard.
> 
> Oh, and she has Alice and Wonderland fabric as well. It is sooo CUTE!!!
> It is canvas fabric though. She is sending me a sample so I can figure out if it can be used for clothing. She says it is too stiff, but I think it would work. It is just too cute to not have an outfit made with it.
> She says it is better suited for purses, curtains, and things like that. If you love Alice please look at it!!!
> 
> I will post my multi quote later. My hubby is going to fuss at me for not painting.


I just signed up and told them you sent me!  You can do a lot with a yard of expensive fabric!  Teresa made Lydia a Marie dress out of less than 1/2 yard, I believe.  You just have to add some coordinating fabric!  



kstgelais4 said:


> Love this!
> 
> 
> Oh!!! It's an obsession. Worse than sewing. Here are a few things I have done recently...


Wow, you make gorgeous cards!! I save all of the homemade cards I get.  They are so special!



jham said:


> My Lily was almost that tiny.  She was just a little taller.


How big was Lily?  Tessa was 6lbs, 4oz and pretty long. She was almost a month early.  So, she was really skinny when she was born.  I gotta say, it took her several weeks to "cuten up".   Yes, I said it!  My newborn was not beautiful!  



NaeNae said:


> I'm so excited.  For Christmas '07 I told my husband I wanted to move my sewing room to the guest bedroom and the guest bedroom to my sewing room.  It's finally happening!    I wanted the carpet ripped up and laminate put down.  I'm tired of trying to find pins in the carpet when I drop them.   Well he is about 1/2 way done with the flooring.  Then I have the daunting task of moving all of my sewing stuff and figuring out how I want everything arranged.  I need to figure out what kind of shelving I want for my fabric.  I already have wire shelves in the closet.  Right now my den is a total disaster.  All of the furniture that was in the guest bedroom is stacked around waiting for the move.
> 
> I'm open for any ideas and suggestions.


   WOO-HOOO!!  How exciting!! I can't wait to see pictures!! 

I tried to get Henry to take the carpet out of the guest bedroom when we turned it into a sewing room.  He just looked at me like I was crazy since the house was only 2 years old.  I guess it's a good thing he didn't take it out because it may have to be converted back to a bedroom!  Now, I'm working on trying to talk him into turning the formal dining room into my sewing room.  But, he says I'm too messy to have my sewing room in the front of the house, where my mess can be seen by all.  Wow, did I get long-winded or what?  What's new?

Anyway, I really like having my fabric on bookshelves.  It makes it so easy to see. I  just sit and admire it sometimes.  *sigh*  Do you want me to post pictures of my sewing room?  Well, sure, I can do that!  These were taken a while back and I've aquired more "stuff" since then! 

Umm....I'll have to get back to this.  My computer isn't liking me at the moment.




Tinka_Belle said:


> He wants a Twilight shirt!!!! He works for Hastings and they are having a Midnight release for Twilight and they have said that everyone can wear black, white and red or something that has to do with the Twilight movies. He has agreed on a black Polo shirt with a red pawn over the pocket on the front and the chess board with both pieces on the back. I can't wait. I will also be doing one for myself.


Wow, that's something I never thought I'd hear!  How fun!



disneylovinfamily said:


> I have not been on here in a long while but I knew this would be the best place to ask because I am stuck with this.  One of mmy friends asked me to make her replicas of the epcot sets that I did for my kids last trip.  I used the friends around the world fabric (the blue background with faces and flags).  I have looked everywhere including ebay and can't find this fabric.  Does anyone know where I can find it?  Please let me know.  I need to make 4 sets so I will need about 3 yards.  Thanks so much!  If anyone can help, it is the disboutiquers.


Have you checked out the fabric swap thread?  There's a link to it in the very first post in this thread.



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I got the email today for the Mickey Moms Club Party, I got in!


What is the Mickey Moms Club Party?  It sounds neat!


----------



## HeatherSue

jeniamt said:


> I'm thinking we should start a FB Group page so that we can find each other (if interested).  I'm happy to do it if others would be interested in joining.  My advice is to be aware of your settings.  For example, I believe the default for viewing you


I know a couple of people have already said this.  But, we have a pretty large group on facebook already.  Just search for "disboutiquers" and make sure you "friend" me!



*Toadstool* said:


> I want a Viking!!!! They sew like a dream. I can't imagine having one and not using it for the sewing part. Do you have trouble with it or something? Or is it just the whole learning a new machine thing? Viking Diamond is currently my dream sewing machine. It seems everyone around here in my smocking group has one.


Well, it embroiders like a dream, but sewing with it is a PITB! The bobbin thread has to be re-thread constantly- every time I use the automatic thread cutter.  The touch screen is getting wore out, so sometimes it takes me quite a while to move on to the next screen, just to change the type of stitch I'm using.  It is fine besides that, but I want to save it since I have a perfectly good Brother to sew straight lines on!  



the_seamstress said:


> This page has some nifty fat quarter & smaller fabric pieces' organizational ideas ...
> http://thedomesticdiva.wordpress.com/2007/06/30/sewing-room-organization-challenge-part-i-fabric/
> 
> I like the hanging rack idea, but it's a tad bit pricey ...
> I really liek the CARD it uses, though ...
> 
> 
> 
> If it were me = I'd make my own cards & pop 3-ring binder holes in the side, then place them in a 3 ring binder ... probably putting two or three fabrics on one page !
> Sort-of like this :
> 
> 
> 
> +I'd use one of those clear-view binders & put fabric samples in the cover & spine
> (*to make the insert for the SPINE cover strip EASIER = paper glue the fabric bits to a piece of paper, so it slides in & out easier.)
> 
> There's also pixs of the JoAnn Fabric's Clear Top, Zip-up Fat Quarter Tote,
> Fat Quarter Cardboard Organizers, Fons & Porter Quilters Fat Quarter Box, and The Bongo Bag.
> 
> 
> For use with my mini-bolts : I zip lock bag smaller bits & toss them on the mini-bolt, under it's elastic band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the ends showing on my shelves, since they fit better that way in my small room ...
> They would look alot neater, if I turned them upright, so their FABRIC SIDES were just showing = I wish I had the space for that. ... like the comic book cards, mentioning/shown in that blog page linked above.
> FYI = The comic book cards work great for 1-4 yard or less, the mini-bolts work great for 1-6 or 8-10 yards max.
> 
> Smaller cards & clear totes work great for fat quarters, too  Like an index card file.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks for all the tips!  I just love drooling over your sewing room!  I currently have all my scraps sorted and in plastic baggies and thrown in a tote.  It's just so hard to see them in there!



lucyanna girl said:


> Oh you can sew for her. One of my the things I think about that makes me sad is that my DD didn't have any tiny little dresses when she was first born. I was told someone else was making some smocked dresses for me. I was miserable during my pregnancy and for about 6 months afterwards, so I thought I'd just wait for those dresses. They never showed up. Now looking back I think I would have forced myself to sit up and sew! Those pictures of tiny babies in handmade clothing are just priceless in my opinion. You could also make the the itty bitty dress. Those look darling on newborns if you don't want to tackle anything really hard. I keep meaning to post the pattern here in case no one knows about it. *FREE PATTERN ALERT!*
> http://madebyrae.blogspot.com/2008/04/free-itty-bitty-baby-dress-pattern.html
> If you read farther down, she has a toddler version too.
> I haven't made one yet because I have another pattern that I bought that is very similar.
> 
> Oh, thank you for the link. I am downloading it now.
> 
> I get to go stay with my son and daughter-in-law Thursday - Sunday and help (play) with Taylor and big brother Ty. Anybody notice together they are T n T? DH says in a few years they'll probably be dynamite.   DIL's mother is there now. I am trying to be nice and give her first turn.
> 
> Is it ok to take some of the cute ideas I see here and make something similar?
> 
> Penny


Thanks for the dress pattern link.  I tried checking to see if it was in the bookmarks, but my computer isn't letting me open a 2nd window.  Grrr!!!



PrincessKell said:


> Hi there folks! I have been off for a bit. Lots of cleaning the house stuff. I had a good weekend. I went on another date! yay... but with a different guy! hahaha  Got my stuff to do my first applique, Im excited!  I will be doing that after I make the crayon roll ups for the big give.
> 
> Here is what I Finished tonight, just in time. ha!  Its for my roomie's dd.  She is not a dress girl, so she will wear this over a white shirt and jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to try to get a picture of the girls wearing their St. Patty's day fashions tomorrow. Hope they are both in good moods. haha


Absolutely adorable!



twob4him said:


> Does anyone remember who it was on the first thread who bought fabric store closeouts and filled her entire basement/garage with thousands of bolts??? I think she had to sell it all off, if I recall...but it was impressive I tell ya. Was that any of you? [/COLOR][/SIZE]


I think it might have been camelotcats.  She hasn't been around in a while!



twob4him said:


> Poor Devon is still sick


Poor baby!  I hope you can get her fever down!  I know how you feel, worrying about seizures!!



jessica52877 said:


> I just read this from Jonah's trip report and wanted to post it here as I know alot of you took part in his give.
> 
> "I know I neglected his trip report but the memories are still there. Jonah passed away March 13, 2007.  He pulled out his trach in the middle of the night.  We are having his visitation on Wednesday and his funeral on thursday.  We are having a tough will the realization that he isn't here with us.  We are remembering the good times that we had with him and that always brings a smile to our faces.  We can't thank Make-A-Wish enough for giving us some of those favorite memories. We can't thank Give Kids the World enough either. Please just remember us.
> 
> becca"
> 
> I assume she meant to write 2009 where it says 2007. I am so sad to see this  but felt the need to share! Here is a link to his TR.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=26133538#post26133538



Thanks for posting this Jessica. It just breaks my heart.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> But I wanted to wish everyone a Happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day...
> 
> Get it?  St. Patrick?  ....okay lame...but Patrick is pretty sure today is all about him!


You're so funny!!  I love it!  Good job making the halos, they don't look like pee stains, like my "holy schnauzers" did! 



Clutterbug said:


>


I love the ruffle panels in the sides!!  It really adds a custom touch!  The felt applique looks great, too!




carrie6466 said:


>



Very cute!!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

twob4him said:


> Does anyone remember who it was on the first thread who bought fabric store closeouts and filled her entire basement/garage with thousands of bolts???  I think she had to sell it all off, if I recall...but it was impressive I tell ya. Was that any of you?


That was Angela or Camelotcats. She hasn't been on in a couple of threads.




jessica52877 said:


> I just read this from Jonah's trip report and wanted to post it here as I know alot of you took part in his give.
> 
> "I know I neglected his trip report but the memories are still there. Jonah passed away March 13, 2007.  He pulled out his trach in the middle of the night.  We are having his visitation on Wednesday and his funeral on thursday.  We are having a tough will the realization that he isn't here with us.  We are remembering the good times that we had with him and that always brings a smile to our faces.  We can't thank Make-A-Wish enough for giving us some of those favorite memories. We can't thank Give Kids the World enough either. Please just remember us.
> 
> becca"
> 
> I assume she meant to write 2009 where it says 2007. I am so sad to see this  but felt the need to share! Here is a link to his TR.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=26133538#post26133538


That is so sad. I will be praying for the family.



carrie6466 said:


> Just wanted to post a few pictures of a dress I made my dd for St. Pats Day


Cute dress. I envy all of you that get to send your kids in customs for the Holidays. Jenna just gets to wear fancy bows, but she did wear her lime green Lucky bows today.


----------



## Clutterbug

Okay, I'm trying to catch up a bit...

Jessica - The Suess sets are fantastic!
Penny - What a sweet, tiny little girl.  
Wendy - I LOVE that fabric!  I want one of each color for a round neck top, peasant top with a sash and a summer purse for me - LOL!

Piper - The Minnie Dot twirl it really cute! 

Kelly - Your cards are fabulous!  I envy those with talent for stamping because I've tried it a few times and I'm just no good at it.  I love the look though!

Kathy/NaeNae - I can't offer any advice, but I can't wait to see what you do with your new sewing room! I understand what you mean about daunting though - so many options available it would be so hard to decide what you want.

Okay, I have to get off this thread or I'm going to spend the entire day looking at fabric stashes and sewing rooms.  I have WAYY too much work to get done.


----------



## DisneyMom5

HeatherSue said:


> Yes, we need to get together when you come to Michigan!  If you're up here at the same time as Cindee, we'll all have to go to Huckleberry Railroad together!



I keep saying that on one of our trips to my mom's we'll have to go to Huckleberry Railroad!  I remember going there as a kid.
Probably would be a downer after Disney though.



> How big was Lily?  Tessa was 6lbs, 4oz and pretty long. She was almost a month early.  So, she was really skinny when she was born.  I gotta say, it took her several weeks to "cuten up".   Yes, I said it!  My newborn was not beautiful!



Good thing your mom had that ugly doll to compare her to.  I bet she was MUCH cuter then.


----------



## asktriplets

Camping Griswalds said:


> Put her in a cool bath, or wipe her down with cool washcloths.  It will not make her happy, and seem like torture, but will bring that temp down faster than anything else!



sorry to barge into the thread (i've been a lurker for over a year and just posted for the first time recently, but didn't add pictures yet )...

if you haven't done it yet, i highly recommend putting her in a lukeWARM bath, not a cool one...my understanding is that the goal is not to get the temp way down, but lower,slowly, in general, and in my experience, warm water will do it. (although my DD still though it was torture, though)

i feel for you...my DD has had some kidney infections that cause crazy high temps (105-106), and it is awful!  the warm bath (for AT LEAST 15 minutes) always brings her temp down about 2-3 degrees.  

the GOOD thing to remember in all of this is that my understanding is that a high temp. can't hurt a child (unless we're talking about a baby), as long as the temp. is responding to treatment somewhat (and again, this means that her temp. will go down 2 or 3 degrees when in a warm bath, or given motrin/tylenol).  i can say this calmly and rationally NOW, but i don't mean to give the impression that i'm lecturing and know it all, because i ASSURE you, the last time my baby had a temp. of 106 and was hallucinating about men coming out of the tv , i was NOT a calm, rational woman!!

the other thing i recommend to consider is tylenol/acetominaphen (sp?) suppositories.  they are gross, but they were such a help for my DD...there were days when she was so sick that as a 5 year old, she would CHOOSE the suppository over taking tylenol liquid (she's a vomiter when she has a high fever and she KNEW she wouldn't be able to keep it down).  the other thing is that i have been able to give her the suppository while she is sleeping, if you can believe it, which means i only need to get her fully awake every 6 hrs. for the motrin.

not sure if this helps, but know that i'm wishing you well...


----------



## minnie2

jessica52877 said:


> I just read this from Jonah's trip report and wanted to post it here as I know alot of you took part in his give.
> 
> "I know I neglected his trip report but the memories are still there. Jonah passed away March 13, 2007.  He pulled out his trach in the middle of the night.  We are having his visitation on Wednesday and his funeral on thursday.  We are having a tough will the realization that he isn't here with us.  We are remembering the good times that we had with him and that always brings a smile to our faces.  We can't thank Make-A-Wish enough for giving us some of those favorite memories. We can't thank Give Kids the World enough either. Please just remember us.
> 
> becca"
> 
> I assume she meant to write 2009 where it says 2007. I am so sad to see this  but felt the need to share! Here is a link to his TR.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=26133538#post26133538


So tragic!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  Wow...I am so far behind!  I have been lurking some, but my back has been killing me for about two days...ugh!  It seems some better today, not sure what is going on other than something is pressing on a nerve so my whole leg tingles from time to time...and yes that is my driving foot so sewing is a bit of a challange.  I'm trying to finish a skirt for my BFF's DD5...I've only had the fabric since before Christmas!
> 
> But I wanted to wish everyone a Happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day...
> 
> Get it?  St. Patrick?   ....okay lame...but Patrick is pretty sure today is all about him!


Too cute he thinks it is all about him!  And why shouldn't he he is such a cutie pie.



twob4him said:


> I finally got her awake enough to take her medicine...right now her fever is 104.4...so I am on edge until it lowers enough....I fear seizures and all with high fevers...so I am keeping a close eye on her right now....I hate it when kiddos are sick...I go into weird mode.  Hopefully things will turn around with the motrin and I can finish my chores and, yes, maybe even sew. I just feel very crumby and alone.


Oh NO! poor thing I hope you can get the fever down!  Did you call the dr?  Others have given some great advice!  Keep us posted.



Clutterbug said:


> Good Morning everyone!  Happy St Patrick's Day!  Please excuse my drive-by posting, but I wanted to share pics of Megan's St. Patty's day outfit.  It was just suppose to be a elastic pillowcase top, but I cut the green border too small and when I cut down the  body to match, it turnedout smaller than I expected and was too small.  So, I ended up adding the side strips.  It did force me to learn the rolled hem on my serger!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And both of them. Wyatt just got a quick felt applique - which he dribbled toothpaste on...


Great job!



carrie6466 said:


> Just wanted to post a few pictures of a dress I made my dd for St. Pats Day


cute!


----------



## teresajoy

Piper said:


> Thanks everyone for the compliments on the Minnie dress. The bling was an iron on.
> 
> Now here is the skirt I was asking about. No pattern--just the math! I did end up going with the 54" top tier. I made it first (after that one, the little one will be a breeze! I used a hot pink with tiny white dots on the top tier and the asprin sized ones on the other two. . .white in the middle and hot pink on the bottom. I thought that since she is 12, she might not appreciate the huge "real" Minnie dots I am going to use on her sister's!



I love it!!! Great job!!



lucyanna girl said:


> Lookie what I got! My new grand-daughter, Taylor Elise. 5 lbs, 4 oz and 17.25 inches long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my IPhone beside her to give scale to the picture.
> 
> Penny



Oh Penny! I just want to pick her up and snuggle her!!! She is GORGEOUS!!!

Awhile back, we had an Aunt Penny discussion and found out a LOT of us have Aunt Pennys!! I know at leat 4 Pennys (besides you) that I can think of off the top of my head, my Aunt, my SIL, a girl I went to school with, and of course, there is Penny from The Rescuers! 



Piper said:


> I did--I am so glad you could use it.  It would have been wasteful of me to have the card and not use it, so I wanted someone to enjoy it!
> 
> Here is the red Minnie dot for Aubree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, I used some of that Minnie dot!
> http://inlinethumb63.webshots.com/15358/2008922770067077547S500x500Q85.jpg



Love it!!!! 




jeniamt said:


> I'm thinking we should start a FB Group page so that we can find each other (if interested).  I'm happy to do it if others would be interested in joining.  My advice is to be aware of your settings.  For example, I believe the default for viewing you photos is "Friends of Friends."  I switched mine to "Friends Only."
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, those turned out great!  I love the Things as well!!



I think this link should take you to our Disboutique Group on Facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/group.php?sid=5b21115bcef31b922260c953a9d7301e&gid=46334585287



twob4him said:


> Absolutely love   all your fabric and threads and organization and I saw a little bit of your machines....amazing! You really are the seamstress!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone remember who it was on the first thread who bought fabric store closeouts and filled her entire basement/garage with thousands of bolts???  I think she had to sell it all off, if I recall...but it was impressive I tell ya. Was that any of you?



Yep, Angela, Camelotcats. I've been wondering what happened to her. Has anyone heard from her?



jessica52877 said:


> I just read this from Jonah's trip report and wanted to post it here as I know alot of you took part in his give.
> 
> "I know I neglected his trip report but the memories are still there. Jonah passed away March 13, 2007.  He pulled out his trach in the middle of the night.  We are having his visitation on Wednesday and his funeral on thursday.  We are having a tough will the realization that he isn't here with us.  We are remembering the good times that we had with him and that always brings a smile to our faces.  We can't thank Make-A-Wish enough for giving us some of those favorite memories. We can't thank Give Kids the World enough either. Please just remember us.
> 
> becca"
> 
> I assume she meant to write 2009 where it says 2007. I am so sad to see this  but felt the need to share! Here is a link to his TR.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=26133538#post26133538



I'm so sad about this. 



twob4him said:


> I finally got her awake enough to take her medicine...right now her fever is 104.4...so I am on edge until it lowers enough....I fear seizures and all with high fevers...so I am keeping a close eye on her right now....I hate it when kiddos are sick...I go into weird mode.  Hopefully things will turn around with the motrin and I can finish my chores and, yes, maybe even sew. I just feel very crumby and alone.


Oh poor baby!!! I hope you get the fever down soon.


HeatherSue said:


> I read about Jonah passing away this morning and I've spent a good deal of the morning crying.  He was a special little guy and I loved reading his mother's updates on his progress at school and such. It's just so sad.
> 
> 
> 
> I just signed up and told them you sent me!  You can do a lot with a yard of expensive fabric!  Teresa made Lydia a Marie dress out of less than 1/2 yard, I believe.  You just have to add some coordinating fabric!
> 
> How big was Lily?  Tessa was 6lbs, 4oz and pretty long. She was almost a month early.  So, she was really skinny when she was born.  I gotta say, it took her several weeks to "cuten up".   Yes, I said it!  My newborn was not beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get Henry to take the carpet out of the guest bedroom when we turned it into a sewing room.  He just looked at me like I was crazy since the house was only 2 years old.  I guess it's a good thing he didn't take it out because it may have to be converted back to a bedroom!  Now, I'm working on trying to talk him into turning the formal dining room into my sewing room.  But, he says I'm too messy to have my sewing room in the front of the house, where my mess can be seen by all.  Wow, did I get long-winded or what?  What's new?!



I'm heartbroken too, he was such a special little guy.

Yep, it wasn't much fabric at all! I was so pleased! 

We loved her anyways though!

Put a curtain on the door!




DisneyMom5 said:


> Good thing your mom had that ugly doll to compare her to.  I bet she was MUCH cuter then.



Compared to that doll, Tessa was the most beautiful baby I'd ever seen!


----------



## jeniamt

Piper said:


> I could be wrong, but I thought there was already a facebook group?  I need to go set up my own facebook page!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Oh you are right!  I just joined, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## t-beri

the_seamstress said:


> *WOW! ...
> Huge Thanks to the person that posted the sewmamasew blog link!*
> 
> that's an awesome post!
> will take me days to get through it all!



You are all very welcome!  I am addicted to searching blogs for free pdf patterns and tutorials.  It's really a shame that I am so cheap. but I have quite a nice collection of patterns...crochet, knit,clothing, dolls, paper projects you name it. Now if only I could get motivated and make half of the stuff I download 

One I HAVE made is that Bitty Baby Dress that was posted a few pages back. When I downloaded it it was just the preemie size and didn't have newborn and toddler variations.  
It takes me FOREVER to sew anything, I swear but other than the cutting (there were a lot of parts for this little dress!) I promise it went together in 15 minutes.  It was one of the quickest, easiest things I've ever made.  I made a little Tinker Bell dress for my DH's cousins VERY preemie baby.  It took her a while to grow into (she was only 2 pounds and change at birth) but it was adorable once it fit! 



my*2*angels said:


> I haven't been on in awhile, but I just wanted to add that when my kids have a high fever my pediatrician recommends alternating between tylenol and motrin every 4 hrs.  That usually keep the fever down.  I hope she feels better soon. Sending prayers your way!



YUP. If I don't use motrin my kids will never get rid of their fevers.


----------



## HeatherSue

DisneyMom5 said:


> I keep saying that on one of our trips to my mom's we'll have to go to Huckleberry Railroad!  I remember going there as a kid.
> Probably would be a downer after Disney though.
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing your mom had that ugly doll to compare her to.  I bet she was MUCH cuter then.


OOHH!! You should come with us!!

VERY true!!



teresajoy said:


> ...and of course, there is Penny from The Rescuers!
> 
> 
> Put a curtain on the door!
> 
> 
> Compared to that doll, Tessa was the most beautiful baby I'd ever seen!



 Penny from the Rescuers.  You're too silly!

I can't put a curtain on the door because it's a pocket door and we couldn't slide them shut.  But, I could put some of that sticky film stuff on the window panes to obscure the view a bit.


------------------------

POSSIBLE FAREWELL TO HEATHER'S SEWING ROOM

She was a good sewing room, but she may be lost soon, due to a very good reason.  I am dying to tell you all the reason, but I can't yet (no, I'm not pregnant)!  I will tell you as soon as I am allowed, though.  It may not happen at all, so I may be able to keep my sewing room, after all.  Okay, that's enough cryptic talk.  

I took some new pictures for the occasion:
The view from the doorway.  I put my Cinderella's castle picture in the chair for you all to see because I never got around to hanging it up.






Here's the view into the attached bathroom:






Here's the empty drawer in my desk...






That used to contain all of this stuff, until the drawer fell off and the stuff went everywhere...






Here's the drawer on my other desk:






My beautiful Marathon thread.  It was pretty inexpensive, thanks for the link, Jessica!






My Husqvarna serger and good 'ol Brother.  Tessa put my initials on it with puffy stickers:






The Viking Designer 1 that I have on permanent loan from my cousin.






My stash, along with t-shirts and 1/2 finished projects:






ETA: Here are closeups of my stash:






These are my character fabrics and flannels:






My shameful tote full of scraps in the corner.






My ironing board, stand-less tv, and such:






My unorganized by any method ribbons on a pants hanger.  I have more ribbons, but I ran out of room:






My entire closet that Henry organized for me (it looked better before I started using it again).






Doesn't it look nice with the doors shut?






There yah have it!  I know you didn't ask for it and that was way too many pictures, but tough!!


----------



## Jennia

the_seamstress said:


> ah shucks, thanks
> that's only a small part of it, too ...
> the FULL BOLTS are stacked to the ceiling on a high shelf all around the room ...
> Plus, there's hanging fabric below the counter top.
> It's a SMALL 12'x12' room ... so really had to organize to get it all to fit ... and still be able to work in here a bit.
> click to enlarge.
> older pixs =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love-love-love to have more room & cabinets to hide everything away!








PrincessKell said:


> Hi there folks! I have been off for a bit. Lots of cleaning the house stuff. I had a good weekend. I went on another date! yay... but with a different guy! hahaha  Got my stuff to do my first applique, Im excited!  I will be doing that after I make the crayon roll ups for the big give.
> 
> Here is what I Finished tonight, just in time. ha!   Its for my roomie's dd.  She is not a dress girl, so she will wear this over a white shirt and jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to try to get a picture of the girls wearing their St. Patty's day fashions tomorrow. Hope they are both in good moods. haha



Very cute and bright, that's going to look great over jeans!



jessica52877 said:


> I just read this from Jonah's trip report and wanted to post it here as I know alot of you took part in his give.
> 
> "I know I neglected his trip report but the memories are still there. Jonah passed away March 13, 2007.  He pulled out his trach in the middle of the night.  We are having his visitation on Wednesday and his funeral on thursday.  We are having a tough will the realization that he isn't here with us.  We are remembering the good times that we had with him and that always brings a smile to our faces.  We can't thank Make-A-Wish enough for giving us some of those favorite memories. We can't thank Give Kids the World enough either. Please just remember us.
> 
> becca"
> 
> I assume she meant to write 2009 where it says 2007. I am so sad to see this  but felt the need to share! Here is a link to his TR.
> 
> [url]http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=26133538#post26133538



This is so sad, can't even imagine how painful it is to lose a child.  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  Wow...I am so far behind!  I have been lurking some, but my back has been killing me for about two days...ugh!  It seems some better today, not sure what is going on other than something is pressing on a nerve so my whole leg tingles from time to time...and yes that is my driving foot so sewing is a bit of a challange.  I'm trying to finish a skirt for my BFF's DD5...I've only had the fabric since before Christmas!
> 
> But I wanted to wish everyone a Happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day...
> 
> Get it?  St. Patrick?   ....okay lame...but Patrick is pretty sure today is all about him!



Nice halo!  



Clutterbug said:


> Good Morning everyone!  Happy St Patrick's Day!  Please excuse my drive-by posting, but I wanted to share pics of Megan's St. Patty's day outfit.  It was just suppose to be a elastic pillowcase top, but I cut the green border too small and when I cut down the  body to match, it turnedout smaller than I expected and was too small.  So, I ended up adding the side strips.  It did force me to learn the rolled hem on my serger!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And both of them. Wyatt just got a quick felt applique - which he dribbled toothpaste on...




So cute, love the sides of the dress! 



twob4him said:


> I finally got her awake enough to take her medicine...right now her fever is 104.4...so I am on edge until it lowers enough....I fear seizures and all with high fevers...so I am keeping a close eye on her right now....I hate it when kiddos are sick...I go into weird mode.  Hopefully things will turn around with the motrin and I can finish my chores and, yes, maybe even sew. I just feel very crumby and alone.



Yikes, hope she's feeling better soon! 



carrie6466 said:


> Just wanted to post a few pictures of a dress I made my dd for St. Pats Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute and festive!
> 
> 
> 
> HeatherSue said:
> 
> 
> 
> OOHH!! You should come with us!!
> 
> VERY true!!
> 
> 
> 
> Penny from the Rescuers.  You're too silly!
> 
> I can't put a curtain on the door because it's a pocket door and we couldn't slide them shut.  But, I could put some of that sticky film stuff on the window panes to obscure the view a bit.
> 
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> POSSIBLE FAREWELL TO HEATHER'S SEWING ROOM
> 
> She was a good sewing room, but she may be lost soon, due to a very good reason.  I am dying to tell you all the reason, but I can't yet (no, I'm not pregnant)!  I will tell you as soon as I am allowed, though.  It may not happen at all, so I may be able to keep my sewing room, after all.  Okay, that's enough cryptic talk.
> 
> I took some new pictures for the occasion:
> The view from the doorway.  I put my Cinderella's castle picture in the chair for you all to see because I never got around to hanging it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful Marathon thread.  It was pretty inexpensive, thanks for the link, Jessica!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My stash, along with t-shirts and 1/2 finished projects:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My entire closet that Henry organized for me (it looked better before I started using it again).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There yah have it!  I know you didn't ask for it and that was way too many pictures, but tough!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That room looks huge! I'm definitely having craft room envy. Mine is combined with the guest room, and it's a total mess in there.
> 
> OT: I have braces, and one of my brackets loosened on Sunday, so it's still attached to the wire but it's spinning around/won't stay in place. I called Monday, and they can't see me until Thursday, so I have to avoid eating on that side of my mouth until I can go in. Pretty annoying.
Click to expand...


----------



## DisneyMom5

Heather - and everyone else that has recently posted sewing rooms and fabric stashes...I stand in awe of your stash.

I do not sew a lot nor do I scrapbook, because I have an inexplainable addiction to fabric and paper.

I could go into JoAnns to the Quilting section and just roll around in the bolts and bolts of beautiful fabric.  The scrapbooking section also. 
[Oh, beautiful Disneyworld stickers, why do you mock me so...]

So, because I know my problem (admitting it is the first step, no?),
I avoid temptation by avoiding JoAnns.

So, yes, hanging out here with you all is a bit of a co-dependent thing,
but it saves my sanity and the bank account of my dh.
 

Continue with all the amazing sewing you were doing.  
I'll be here, admiring.


----------



## revrob

My children are on Spring Break this week  WOO HOO!  We have tickets to Disney on Ice for Thursday evening.  WOO HOO!  BUT WAIT!  AbbyGrace wakes up yestereday morning with a fever.  We alternate Tylenol and Motrin all day, and her fever drops, but never goes away.  SO, we spent the morning at the pediatricians office.  Turns out she has the flu, and an ear infection.  My poor baby!  She's spending her vey first spring break in bed feeling miserable.  It looks like our trip is cancelled, and we're staying home pumping fluids into my baby girl.  My DH is picking up her scripts right now, I sure hope they help her.


Heather, I love the tribute to your sewing room!  If there's one positive thing about AbbyGrace being sick, it's that I have the time to straighten out my craft room this week.  I've already started, and I hope to be finished re-organizing everything either today or tomorrow.  I'll snap some pictures when I get it complete.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

revrob said:


> My children are on Spring Break this week  WOO HOO!  We have tickets to Disney on Ice for Thursday evening.  WOO HOO!  BUT WAIT!  AbbyGrace wakes up yestereday morning with a fever.  We alternate Tylenol and Motrin all day, and her fever drops, but never goes away.  SO, we spent the morning at the pediatricians office.  Turns out she has the flu, and an ear infection.  My poor baby!  She's spending her vey first spring break in bed feeling miserable.  It looks like our trip is cancelled, and we're staying home pumping fluids into my baby girl.  My DH is picking up her scripts right now, I sure hope they help her.





Oh the poor thing!  Hope she's feeling better soon!


----------



## froggy33

lucyanna girl said:


> That's my IPhone beside her to give scale to the picture.
> 
> Penny


She is so beautiful!  And incredibly tiny!!  My daughter was 8lbs - I can't imagine 5lb!!  Congrats!


kstgelais4 said:


> Oh!!! It's an obsession. Worse than sewing. Here are a few things I have done recently...


These cards are amazing!!  I do not need a new hobby...I do not need a new hobby...!!  Just beautiful!


----------



## MouseTriper

jessica52877 said:


> I just read this from Jonah's trip report and wanted to post it here as I know alot of you took part in his give.
> 
> "I know I neglected his trip report but the memories are still there. Jonah passed away March 13, 2007.  He pulled out his trach in the middle of the night.  We are having his visitation on Wednesday and his funeral on thursday.  We are having a tough will the realization that he isn't here with us.  We are remembering the good times that we had with him and that always brings a smile to our faces.  We can't thank Make-A-Wish enough for giving us some of those favorite memories. We can't thank Give Kids the World enough either. Please just remember us.
> 
> becca"
> 
> I assume she meant to write 2009 where it says 2007. I am so sad to see this  but felt the need to share! Here is a link to his TR.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=26133538#post26133538


This just breaks my heart.  I did not know this family but my heart just aches for their loss.  My thoughts and prayers are with them during this difficult time.



HeatherSue said:


> Oh no, I hope your little guy is feeling better today.  Is he?
> 
> Yes, we need to get together when you come to Michigan!  If you're up here at the same time as Cindee, we'll all have to go to Huckleberry Railroad together!


]I had to take him back to the doctor today. Hed is still sick.  I hate it when kids are sick.

Oh yes, I so wanna head back to Michigan soon!!!  When is Cindee visiting?  Are you talking about Cindy and Morgan????  Sweet!!!  What is Huckleberry Railroad?  Who cares, I'm in!!!  Hahaha.



HeatherSue said:


> POSSIBLE FAREWELL TO HEATHER'S SEWING ROOM
> 
> She was a good sewing room, but she may be lost soon, due to a very good reason.  I am dying to tell you all the reason, but I can't yet (no, I'm not pregnant)!  I will tell you as soon as I am allowed, though.  It may not happen at all, so I may be able to keep my sewing room, after all.  Okay, that's enough cryptic talk.


----------



## Stephres

Ugh, I am not getting a lot accomplished today. I had to run a boat load of errands so that always saps my energy. Anyway, here is a beret I made for a skit. JoAnn's did not have any black ribbing so I had to use gray and I am not happy with the way it turned out. The girl who wore it liked it though!






And I hope everyone is having a great St. patrick's Day!


----------



## DisneyKings

HeatherSue said:


> Tessa was 6lbs, 4oz and pretty long. She was almost a month early.  So, she was really skinny when she was born.  I gotta say, it took her several weeks to "cuten up".   Yes, I said it!  My newborn was not beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> I thought my 4lb, 10.5 oz; 18" preemie looked like ET with her sunken chest, so I know what you mean about needing time to "cuten up"!
Click to expand...


----------



## Twins+2more

twob4him said:


> I finally got her awake enough to take her medicine...right now her fever is 104.4...so I am on edge until it lowers enough....I fear seizures and all with high fevers...so I am keeping a close eye on her right now....I hate it when kiddos are sick...I go into weird mode.  Hopefully things will turn around with the motrin and I can finish my chores and, yes, maybe even sew. I just feel very crumby and alone.



Hope Devon is feeling better soon.  I also hope you all don't pass the bug around the house.


----------



## the_seamstress

I thought I had done this already = but I can't find it anywhere!
so here it goes!
*A BIG HELLO & Shout OUT
to Teresa, Heather & all the other "ole" disboutiquers !
and of course, the new ones, too !*

*I deeply apologize for having been away for so long recently.*
Those silly doctors kept changing my meds & I was quite sick for quite awhile (again!) + they kept diagnosing me with other things, that they'd have to play with more meds for awhile = ugH!    ... I've never felt so much like a guinea pig in all of my life.

No, I'm not contagious, still. ... I'm fortunate enough to be able to keep it all to myself ... heheeehe

Anyways, I am, just now, starting to feel much better  !
*Please, forgive me, for my absense!*  



ibesue said:


> So I guess you sew more than just for the occasional Disney trip??  That is impressive and amazing!  You have everything at your fingertips


Actually, I've sewn ever since I could remember, mostly for myself, family & friends, etc ... + I've sewn for a living off & on since high school. 
But, after we had the two girls (now 4&6 ... both special & one lives on a liquid diet), I could not go back to work outside the home ... 

So, now, *I mainly sew to help pay for our food & my older daughter's liquid dietary needs.* DH covers EVERYTHING, but sometimes needs help at the end of the month, ya know how it is.
+ things have been particularly "bad" around here, between the slumping economy, eb@y's serious-slow-down over the last 3-5 years, and businesses/factories/shoppes drying up, all over michigan here, etc. ...
Luckily, somehow, I worked myself into a small niche of customers & friends that are fortunate enough to go to DW on a regular basis, and most of them can't sew/applique = so, I help them out when they need me =).

*On a brighter note = *DH is just now finishing up furthering his degrees (has been taking 1-2 classes all year around for last 5-6 years) ... so, who knows?! *If we play our cards right, we might actually get to go to DW for a first time within the next year or two. yeah!*

Plus, recently, I scraped up enough extra cash, to re-open my old website ... I hope to start filling it with sewing supplies, then MAYBE add a few of my own creations, &/or do resells for other seamstresses  ... especially after that new CPSIA law goes into effect full blast (UGH! Do NOT get me started on that one!) ... I dunno 100% for sure yet. ... Maybe I'll have to go into website design for extra money, at least until DH gets a much-needed-higher-paying-job ...



desparatelydisney said:


> Okay...you have more ribbon than my local craft shop does :


I just get sick of dragging my two little ones (they're VERY LOUD & ROWDY!!!) to the store, so I stock up. DH hates it, but hey, I put up with his scooters & cars = and those take up far more room than my sewing stuff does.



HeatherSue said:


> Thanks for all the tips!  I just love drooling over your sewing room!  I currently have all my scraps sorted and in plastic baggies and thrown in a tote.  It's just so hard to see them in there!


Did you see this blog page yet ... ?
http://setcarre.blogspot.com/2009/02/about-my-stash.html
She makes it look sooo pretty. 



twob4him said:


> Devon = I finally got her awake enough to take her medicine...right now her fever is 104.4...so I am on edge until it lowers enough....I fear seizures and all with high fevers...so I am keeping a close eye on her right now....I hate it when kiddos are sick...I go into weird mode.  Hopefully things will turn around with the motrin and I can finish my chores and, yes, maybe even sew. I just feel very crumby and alone.


ahhh, poor thang. I feel for ya both!  
my little ones don't let me give them liquid or suppository meds very easily = if at all.
so, I resort to large re-useable ice packs, laid out on the sofa with a towel over them ... mostly up near the neck & head, sometimes the upper back area ... then have them lay on them. it really helps ... and if it's too cold, add another towel, until they warm up a tiny bit. ... we found our large ice packs at a medical supply store, they are 10"x4" & cost about $3 each ... but they've already lasted for many years~ I even used them on my swollen ankles when I was preggo with the girls 
Bunches of Well Wishes to you two!!! 



bex271 said:


> I know I neglected his trip report but the memories are still there. Jonah passed away March 13, 2007.  He pulled out his trach in the middle of the night.  We are having his visitation on Wednesday and his funeral on thursday.  We are having a tough will the realization that he isn't here with us.  We are remembering the good times that we had with him and that always brings a smile to our faces.  We can't thank Make-A-Wish enough for giving us some of those favorite memories. We can't thank Give Kids the World enough either. Please just remember us.
> becca


oh Becca, I am sooo sorry to read of Jonah's passing.
I can't find the words to accurately express ... 
You and your family will be in our prayers.



t-beri said:


> You are all very welcome!  I am addicted to searching blogs for free pdf patterns and tutorials.  It's really a shame that I am so cheap. but I have quite a nice collection of patterns...crochet, knit,clothing, dolls, paper projects you name it. Now if only I could get motivated and make half of the stuff I download:


You're not "cheap", you just simply have a thrifty, overall prospective of your diverse interests. 



HeatherSue said:


> POSSIBLE FAREWELL TO HEATHER'S SEWING ROOM
> She was a good sewing room, but she may be lost soon, due to a very good reason.  I am dying to tell you all the reason, but I can't yet (no, I'm not pregnant)!  I will tell you as soon as I am allowed, though.  It may not happen at all, so I may be able to keep my sewing room, after all.  Okay, that's enough cryptic talk.
> I took some new pictures for the occasion:
> The view from the doorway.  I put my Cinderella's castle picture in the chair for you all to see because I never got around to hanging it up.


*WOW! Awesome Room! ... I'm jealous!*
*Best of Wishes on the not-announced-yet-reason that might make you lose this room!*
Awesome Viking ! ~ I'm ooooh-soooo-jealous!!:

ok, I'm done catching up ... 
Thanks for letting me fill up 1/3rd of a page. *wink*


----------



## Twins+2more

HEY FRIENDS, I NEED HELP....

Im looking for fabric with JUST CINDERELLA on it.  I am will to buy, cheat, steal, or trade.  I need 3 yards, or I can make only one dress and get something different for the other twin in that case I only need 1 1/2 yard.  

Please pm me if you can help.  I have been to WalMart, Hancock fabric, and Hobby lobby.  Have not checked JoAnn fabrics yes, will later this week but I hav ebeen all over town.  The good news is that it is 67 degrees here today and I loved being out of the house for a few hours.   

Thanks for your help, Michelle


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Hi everyone! New here, and pretty new to sewing. I have been reading your post since I found it the other day. I am only up to page 58 so far, but I did want to say that you all are super talented! I am amazed by some of your creations, and my daughter's are always checking out the pictures behind me and suggesting that I make them some of the beautiful dresses ad such.  Here is a picture of my latest projects that are finished. these are for my two daughter's and I also made my neices dresses out of the same fabric ( different patterns) but I forgot to take pics of them before I gave them to them. I'll be sure to post a picture of the four of them wearing their dresses to church!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Twins+2more said:


> HEY FRIENDS, I NEED HELP....
> 
> Im looking for fabric with JUST CINDERELLA on it.  I am will to buy, cheat, steal, or trade.  I need 3 yards, or I can make only one dress and get something different for the other twin in that case I only need 1 1/2 yard.
> 
> Please pm me if you can help.  I have been to WalMart, Hancock fabric, and Hobby lobby.  Have not checked JoAnn fabrics yes, will later this week but I hav ebeen all over town.  The good news is that it is 67 degrees here today and I loved being out of the house for a few hours.
> 
> Thanks for your help, Michelle



I've only been able to get in on Ebay. There are about 3 blue I know of, a lavender. And another lavendar with the storybook scene. 



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Hi everyone! New here, and pretty new to sewing. I have been reading your post since I found it the other day. I am only up to page 58 so far, but I did want to say that you all are super talented! I am amazed by some of your creations, and my daughter's are always checking out the pictures behind me and suggesting that I make them some of the beautiful dresses ad such.  Here is a picture of my latest projects that are finished. these are for my two daughter's and I also made my neices dresses out of the same fabric ( different patterns) but I forgot to take pics of them before I gave them to them. I'll be sure to post a picture of the four of them wearing their dresses to church!



Oh these are so pretty. Love the color combo.


----------



## HeatherSue

Stephres said:


> Ugh, I am not getting a lot accomplished today. I had to run a boat load of errands so that always saps my energy. Anyway, here is a beret I made for a skit. JoAnn's did not have any black ribbing so I had to use gray and I am not happy with the way it turned out. The girl who wore it liked it though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I hope everyone is having a great St. patrick's Day!


Bonjour Megan!  Oui, you look tres jolie, mon ami. I probably spelled everything wrong and I know "you look" are not French words!  

You have the prettiest little girls!     You know I'm kidding, Jacob!!



DisneyMom5 said:


> Heather - and everyone else that has recently posted sewing rooms and fabric stashes...I stand in awe of your stash.
> 
> I do not sew a lot nor do I scrapbook, because I have an inexplainable addiction to fabric and paper.
> 
> I could go into JoAnns to the Quilting section and just roll around in the bolts and bolts of beautiful fabric.  The scrapbooking section also.
> [Oh, beautiful Disneyworld stickers, why do you mock me so...]
> 
> So, because I know my problem (admitting it is the first step, no?),
> I avoid temptation by avoiding JoAnns.
> 
> So, yes, hanging out here with you all is a bit of a co-dependent thing,
> but it saves my sanity and the bank account of my dh.
> 
> 
> Continue with all the amazing sewing you were doing.
> I'll be here, admiring.


The next time you come over, you can roll around in my fabric.  Then again, maybe not.  



revrob said:


> My children are on Spring Break this week  WOO HOO!  We have tickets to Disney on Ice for Thursday evening.  WOO HOO!  BUT WAIT!  AbbyGrace wakes up yestereday morning with a fever.  We alternate Tylenol and Motrin all day, and her fever drops, but never goes away.  SO, we spent the morning at the pediatricians office.  Turns out she has the flu, and an ear infection.  My poor baby!  She's spending her vey first spring break in bed feeling miserable.  It looks like our trip is cancelled, and we're staying home pumping fluids into my baby girl.  My DH is picking up her scripts right now, I sure hope they help her.
> 
> 
> Heather, I love the tribute to your sewing room!  If there's one positive thing about AbbyGrace being sick, it's that I have the time to straighten out my craft room this week.  I've already started, and I hope to be finished re-organizing everything either today or tomorrow.  I'll snap some pictures when I get it complete.


Poor little AbbyGrace!  I'm sorry you had to cancel your trip.  I hope she starts feeling better soon!




MouseTriper said:


> Oh yes, I so wanna head back to Michigan soon!!!  When is Cindee visiting?  Are you talking about Cindy and Morgan????  Sweet!!!  What is Huckleberry Railroad?  Who cares, I'm in!!!  Hahaha.


Yes, that's the Cindee I was referring to!! I don't know for sure what dates she will be here yet.  Here's a link to Huckleberry Railroad and Crossroads Village.  I haven't been there since I was a kid.  It may be hokey, but I remember having fun!

http://www.geneseecountyparks.org/crossroadsvillage.htm



DisneyKings said:


> HeatherSue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tessa was 6lbs, 4oz and pretty long. She was almost a month early.  So, she was really skinny when she was born.  I gotta say, it took her several weeks to "cuten up".   Yes, I said it!  My newborn was not beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought my 4lb, 10.5 oz; 18" preemie looked like ET with her sunken chest, so I know what you mean about needing time to "cuten up"!
Click to expand...

It's good to know I'm not the only one.  Tessa looked a lot like Clay Aiken when she was born.   



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Hi everyone! New here, and pretty new to sewing. I have been reading your post since I found it the other day. I am only up to page 58 so far, but I did want to say that you all are super talented! I am amazed by some of your creations, and my daughter's are always checking out the pictures behind me and suggesting that I make them some of the beautiful dresses ad such.  Here is a picture of my latest projects that are finished. these are for my two daughter's and I also made my neices dresses out of the same fabric ( different patterns) but I forgot to take pics of them before I gave them to them. I'll be sure to post a picture of the four of them wearing their dresses to church!


!!!!  Wow, what a way to come out of lurkdom!  Those dresses are so pretty!  I love that fabric!


----------



## sahm1000

lucyanna girl said:


> Lookie what I got! My new grand-daughter, Taylor Elise. 5 lbs, 4 oz and 17.25 inches long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's my IPhone beside her to give scale to the picture.
> 
> Penny



Congratulations!  That is so exciting!  She is beautiful.  Have a wonderful time with her!



the_seamstress said:


> ah shucks, thanks
> that's only a small part of it, too ...
> the FULL BOLTS are stacked to the ceiling on a high shelf all around the room ...
> Plus, there's hanging fabric below the counter top.
> It's a SMALL 12'x12' room ... so really had to organize to get it all to fit ... and still be able to work in here a bit.
> click to enlarge.
> older pixs =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homemade patterns & projects get hung in baggies =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after moving some stuff around, recently = had to add more stuff, right?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a small room, so it's hard to backup enough to get good pixs ...
> there's a big U shaped work counter all around the room ... minus just enough wall space a 4'x2.5' light table, and a 3.5'x6' cutting table ... + there's a rolling storage/triple ironing board/photo display counter that moves about the middle, like an island.
> 
> there's a curtain hanging from that bar, along the top shelf, that holds my velvet backdrop for photos.
> 
> the counters hold my serger, 2 counter-inset all-metal sewing machines, an embroidery machine, and a backup plastic sewing machine (for buttonholes) ...
> 
> I'll try to take pixs of the island & counters when they are cleaned up a bit more = messy right now, from sewing.
> 
> only one cook in this kitchen, mind you.
> 
> I'm working on getting us moved about of here & into a bigger place = some day.
> Would love-love-love to have more room & cabinets to hide everything away!



Oh my!  I don't even know where to start with what I want to say about your room!  I'll just leave it at this.......   !


----------



## danicaw

JaimeK said:


> I found the blue Thomas fabric shown here at Joann's.  I found a red toss print on Ebay.  It was a great seller, I got a Mickey and disney princess fabrics from them too:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=360121567536



Thank you!



kstgelais4 said:


> Love this!
> 
> Oh!!! It's an obsession. Worse than sewing. Here are a few things I have done recently...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !



Ooo! Card making is my other crafty hobby.... I love yours, great stuff. 
Thanks for sharing!



jeniamt said:


> I'm thinking we should start a FB Group page so that we can find each other (if interested).  I'm happy to do it if others would be interested in joining.  My advice is to be aware of your settings.  For example, I believe the default for viewing you photos is "Friends of Friends."  I switched mine to "Friends Only."



Thanks for the tips. Stephres posted that they do have a disboutiquers group, I need to go join it 

The thread has been moving past the last few days and I have just now caught up with it all.
Lots of great stuff. Love the pink with dots. And what a beautiful new little baby! Congratulations! And all the Green for today is soo fun! 
DD is finally napping so I think I am going to try to get some fabric cut.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I wish I could get some Sewing in  but the kids are home all week for Intersession.  I did get this done on Sunday. 
















I still have to Finish this Bow Holder





I also made this a week ago.












 
The Mickey Moms Club is a panel I joined over a year ago to give insight and advice on WDW parks. I was not chosen as a Finalist but as a member of the club.  As for the Party I do not know what will come but I did have to write 3 essays about my Family, our Vacations and our Plans for our next Vacation. I also recieved a Car Magnet that says M
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




M 
Mickey Moms Club


On an unrelated note I dyed my hair last night and it turned out   I look Like a Blonde and Red SKUNK!! Now I must figure out how to fix it


----------



## the_seamstress

Tykatmadismomma said:


> On an unrelated note I dyed my hair last night and it turned out   I look Like a Blonde and Red SKUNK!! Now I must figure out how to fix it


What were you going FROM ...
What were you trying to go TO ...
What did you USE ... 
(was it bleach or dye/lightener? & what did you use for developer/what strength? )
What exactly was the results ?

Do you have a Sally's Beauty Supply near you?

There's rinses, toners, and tinted shampoos (color boosters) ...
but it really depends on the questions above, as to what you should try to use now to fix it.

,
Laura


----------



## 3goofyboys

twob4him said:


> Poor Devon is still sick





revrob said:


> My children are on Spring Break this week  WOO HOO!  We have tickets to Disney on Ice for Thursday evening.  WOO HOO!  BUT WAIT!  AbbyGrace wakes up yestereday morning with a fever.  We alternate Tylenol and Motrin all day, and her fever drops, but never goes away.  SO, we spent the morning at the pediatricians office.  Turns out she has the flu, and an ear infection.  My poor baby!  She's spending her vey first spring break in bed feeling miserable.  It looks like our trip is cancelled, and we're staying home pumping fluids into my baby girl.  My DH is picking up her scripts right now, I sure hope they help her.
> 
> 
> Heather, I love the tribute to your sewing room!  If there's one positive thing about AbbyGrace being sick, it's that I have the time to straighten out my craft room this week.  I've already started, and I hope to be finished re-organizing everything either today or tomorrow.  I'll snap some pictures when I get it complete.



Nothing worse than sick kids!  Noah- my smaller guy- is sick in bed with an ear infection and a fever right now. I spent most of the night awake because I can't sleep when one of my guys is fevery (yes I know that's not a real word  ).  Cool washclothes seem to have the biggest effect on my kids.  





the_seamstress said:


> older pixs =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homemade patterns & projects get hung in baggies =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after moving some stuff around, recently = had to add more stuff, right?!



Amazing.  If my sewing room and stash could see this, they would hang their heads in shame.  



PrincessKell said:


> Here is what I Finished tonight, just in time. ha!   Its for my roomie's dd.  She is not a dress girl, so she will wear this over a white shirt and jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im going to try to get a picture of the girls wearing their St. Patty's day fashions tomorrow. Hope they are both in good moods. haha



So cute and perfect for a girl who doesn't like skirts.





HeatherSue said:


> How big was Lily?  Tessa was 6lbs, 4oz and pretty long. She was almost a month early.  So, she was really skinny when she was born.  I gotta say, it took her several weeks to "cuten up".   Yes, I said it!  My newborn was not beautiful!



Isaac was stunning and beautiful the second he was born.  Noah, ummmm, yeah not so much.  He is cute as a button now, but when he was born I really thought he was going to be one ugly kid.  



HeatherSue said:


> POSSIBLE FAREWELL TO HEATHER'S SEWING ROOM
> 
> She was a good sewing room,
> Here's the view into the attached bathroom:



I love that you have an attached bathroom, so convenient!



DisneyMom5 said:


> I do not sew a lot nor do I scrapbook, because I have an inexplainable addiction to fabric and paper.
> 
> I could go into JoAnns to the Quilting section and just roll around in the bolts and bolts of beautiful fabric.  The scrapbooking section also.
> [Oh, beautiful Disneyworld stickers, why do you mock me so...]
> 
> So, because I know my problem (admitting it is the first step, no?),
> I avoid temptation by avoiding JoAnns.
> 
> So, yes, hanging out here with you all is a bit of a co-dependent thing,
> but it saves my sanity and the bank account of my dh.
> 
> 
> Continue with all the amazing sewing you were doing.
> I'll be here, admiring.


 Sadly I have this same problem and yet I do not avoid JoAnns.  I can not go in and spend less than $50 and I go in so often the cutting table ladies and cashiers know my kids by name. It's a real problem.  



DisneyMOM09 said:


>



I really like these, the colors are beautiful.


----------



## jessica52877

Heather - I enjoyed seeing your room and all your thread! I am so jealous of the thread looking all nice! Guess I should organize mine all nice again. I need to make an order NOW because I am out of several colors and keep using slightly off colors.

I love to see sewing room pictures so keep them coming! Even if it is the kitchen table.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I was going a darker blonde with Light blode on top.  I used a Dark Blonde haircolor I bought from The Dollar Tree ( Yes I know Stupid for thinking "Hey I 'll get what I want for a buck!")  So I colored the Bottom layer and it just didnt look right the cream was dark red! so I washed it out and this is what I had!












There is a Sally's, about 20 miles away


----------



## HeatherSue

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I wish I could get some Sewing in  but the kids are home all week for Intersession.  I did get this done on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mickey Moms Club is a panel I joined over a year ago to give insight and advice on WDW parks. I was not chosen as a Finalist but as a member of the club.  As for the Party I do not know what will come but I did have to write 3 essays about my Family, our Vacations and our Plans for our next Vacation. I also recieved a Car Magnet that says M
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M
> Mickey Moms Club
> 
> 
> On an unrelated note I dyed my hair last night and it turned out   I look Like a Blonde and Red SKUNK!! Now I must figure out how to fix it


I LOVE the bows and bow holder.  The pillowcase dress is so sweet!  I have a thing for little pockets, so I love it!



3goofyboys said:


> Nothing worse than sick kids!  Noah- my smaller guy- is sick in bed with an ear infection and a fever right now. I spent most of the night awake because I can't sleep when one of my guys is fevery (yes I know that's not a real word  ).  Cool washclothes seem to have the biggest effect on my kids.
> 
> Isaac was stunning and beautiful the second he was born.  Noah, ummmm, yeah not so much.  He is cute as a button now, but when he was born I really thought he was going to be one ugly kid.
> 
> I love that you have an attached bathroom, so convenient!


Aww... sorry to hear your little guy is sick!  My kids like cool washclothes, too.  In fact, if I'm not feeling well, Tessa always gets me one.   

Sawyer was gorgeous right away, too!  I'm almost glad he wasn't first because I would have expected the same from Tessa!  

Did anyone with keen eyesight notice my Mickey soaps on the counter in the bathroom?  They came from Pop Century!  



jessica52877 said:


> Heather - I enjoyed seeing your room and all your thread! I am so jealous of the thread looking all nice! Guess I should organize mine all nice again. I need to make an order NOW because I am out of several colors and keep using slightly off colors.
> 
> I love to see sewing room pictures so keep them coming! Even if it is the kitchen table.



I love seeing sewing room pictures, too!  I agree, post pictures of where you sew!  We wanna see it!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Piper said:


>



THat is really pretty!! 



kstgelais4 said:


>



Wow..those are really cute cards!  I have said for years that I want to start making cards...so I go out buy myself some stamps, and they have been sitting in my drawers for years!  



jessica52877 said:


>



Love the Dr. Seuss outfit!!!  I love how you hang the outfits with clothes pin...I might have to steal your idea, if you don't mind.



lucyanna girl said:


>



Congratulations! She is so tiny...so precious!



HeatherSue said:


> My beautiful Marathon thread.  It was pretty inexpensive, thanks for the link, Jessica!



Wow..I love your sewing room, and love that it has an attached bathroom!  Would you/Jessica mind sharing where you get those embroidery thread?  Now you got me curious why you would be losing your sewing room...when I first read that, I immediately thought you were pregnant....!


----------



## livndisney

MouseTriper said:


> Oh yes, I so wanna head back to Michigan soon!!!  When is Cindee visiting?  Are you talking about Cindy and Morgan????  Sweet!!!  What is Huckleberry Railroad?  Who cares, I'm in!!!  Hahaha.



Cindy? Cindee who?   Oh you must mean MORGAN's MOM    

I have seriously considered having my license changed to say "Morgan's Mom"


I LOVE Huckleberry Railroad!!!!! And Beth you would so totally love the photo ops at nearby Stepping Stone falls.


----------



## LisaNJ25

Happy St Patricks Day!!

I need to dust off machine since I now I have a trip planned.

Here is Belle and Will from today with the shirt I made her. The sun was in their eyes


----------



## billwendy

HAPPY ST PATRICKS DAY!!!!

Love all the cute St. Patricks day stuff! We made irish soda bread (what is that supposed to taste like anyway - i cant remember but i dont think our recipe was very good) and irish potatoes (yummmy!!)

I wanted to let you know that Daniel's fever broke, and he got to come home this afternoon. They said he just had a viris, and fortunately, it didnt turn into any type of infection or pneumonia. They told him to stay at home for the rest of the week and not even come in for therapy - they want him to be as rested as possible for the start of Chemo next week....I sold 25 bracelets yesterday!!!!!!


----------



## Haganfam5

billwendy said:


> HAPPY ST PATRICKS DAY!!!!
> 
> Love all the cute St. Patricks day stuff! We made irish soda bread (what is that supposed to taste like anyway - i cant remember but i dont think our recipe was very good) and irish potatoes (yummmy!!)
> 
> I wanted to let you know that Daniel's fever broke, and he got to come home this afternoon. They said he just had a viris, and fortunately, it didnt turn into any type of infection or pneumonia. They told him to stay at home for the rest of the week and not even come in for therapy - they want him to be as rested as possible for the start of Chemo next week....I sold 25 bracelets yesterday!!!!!!



Sounds like you had a great St. Patty's Day!  The kids and I went to get some icecream today after school. Cones were .50cents if you were in green! We had a good time and it gave us something to do to celebrate.  

-That is great news about Daniel. I hope he is feeling better soon! He needs his strength! Prayers being said.

-It was so sad to read about Noah today. It just broke my heart. Prayers for him and his family too!

-The new grand-baby is just adorable! What a cute little peanut!

-I have made a couple of things, nothing spectacular but I did complete my first rag quilt. Gotta get some picks up!  I have so much I want to get done before Disney.......have to get focused!!  It is so hard to get motivated after being sick....must get moving!!!!

Happy St. Patricks day all!!!


----------



## twob4him

asktriplets said:


> sorry to barge into the thread (i've been a lurker for over a year and just posted for the first time recently, but didn't add pictures yet
> 
> if you haven't done it yet, i highly recommend putting her in a lukeWARM bath, not a cool one...my understanding is that the goal is not to get the temp way down, but lower,slowly, in general, and in my experience, warm water will do it. (although my DD still though it was torture, though)
> 
> i feel for you...my DD has had some kidney infections that cause crazy high temps (105-106), and it is awful!  the warm bath (for AT LEAST 15 minutes) always brings her temp down about 2-3 degrees.
> 
> the GOOD thing to remember in all of this is that my understanding is that a high temp. can't hurt a child (unless we're talking about a baby), as long as the temp. is responding to treatment somewhat (and again, this means that her temp. will go down 2 or 3 degrees when in a warm bath, or given motrin/tylenol).  i can say this calmly and rationally NOW, but i don't mean to give the impression that i'm lecturing and know it all, because i ASSURE you, the last time my baby had a temp. of 106 and was hallucinating about men coming out of the tv , i was NOT a calm, rational woman!!
> 
> not sure if this helps, but know that i'm wishing you well...



Thanks  *EVERYONE* for your well wishes for Devon (and for helping me calm down)...although she ran a fever all day she did eat and drink lots and the motrin helped keep her temp around 99-100. So hopefully I am out of the woods for now.

As you said, I did learn that you AREN"T supposed to put feverish kids in cool water as you said. It artificially lowers the fever and then when they get out they are chilled (body stresser) and the body works over hard trying to rewarm and it can cause a spike in fever. Soooo, we just did motrin and a wet washcloth. 

I am a high school teacher as many of you know and I really can't be absent for days in a row...a substitute can't just come in and teach my subject so it is very disruptive to be out like this. I had three labs planned this week  instead its turning into three videos  Hopefully, I can go back tomorrow. My husband also comes home from FL tomorrow! He said its been 85 and awesome and the people are so friendly. He got to watch a few spring training games! He also said there was a huge huge Joann's there....  gee thanks honey.....that's not doing me any good!  


Thanks again everyone...its been a sad day with Jonah's passing.  I know he is in heaven now and is perfectly happy but it is very sad for us left behind. Many prayers for his family and friends!




teresajoy said:


> Yep, Angela, Camelotcats. I've been wondering what happened to her. Has anyone heard from her?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh poor baby!!! I hope you get the fever down soon.


Oh yes, Camelotcats, that was her! I hope she comes back and visits us!



HeatherSue said:


> ------------------------
> 
> POSSIBLE FAREWELL TO HEATHER'S SEWING ROOM
> 
> She was a good sewing room, but she may be lost soon, due to a very good reason.  I am dying to tell you all the reason, but I can't yet (no, I'm not pregnant)!  I will tell you as soon as I am allowed, though.  It may not happen at all, so I may be able to keep my sewing room, after all.  Okay, that's enough cryptic talk.
> 
> I took some new pictures for the occasion:
> The view from the doorway.  I put my Cinderella's castle picture in the chair for you all to see because I never got around to hanging it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the view into the attached bathroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous mirror!!!
> 
> My beautiful Marathon thread.  It was pretty inexpensive, thanks for the link, Jessica!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Viking Designer 1 that I have on permanent loan from my cousin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My stash, along with t-shirts and 1/2 finished projects:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Here are closeups of my stash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My unorganized by any method ribbons on a pants hanger.  I have more ribbons, but I ran out of room:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There yah have it!  I know you didn't ask for it and that was way too many pictures, but tough!!


You all are going to kill me for not shrinking these pics. First I am exhausted, second I love all of them sooo much...serious issues here with fabric and thread and organization...is there a patch I can wear for that????  



DisneyMom5 said:


> Heather - and everyone else that has recently posted sewing rooms and fabric stashes...I stand in awe of your stash.
> 
> I do not sew a lot nor do I scrapbook, because I have an inexplainable addiction to fabric and paper.
> 
> I could go into JoAnns to the Quilting section and just roll around in the bolts and bolts of beautiful fabric.  The scrapbooking section also.
> [Oh, beautiful Disneyworld stickers, why do you mock me so...]
> 
> So, because I know my problem (admitting it is the first step, no?),
> I avoid temptation by avoiding JoAnns.
> 
> So, yes, hanging out here with you all is a bit of a co-dependent thing,
> but it saves my sanity and the bank account of my dh.
> 
> 
> Continue with all the amazing sewing you were doing.
> I'll be here, admiring.
> 
> 2


OK now here is someone I can relate to....I completely understand the addiction. I fantasize about owning the cute quilt shop in Ocean City NJ. Its small but stacked floor to ceiling with shelves of fabric in color order...oh so pretty to look at! I am thinking its a great Dismeet place. Serious problems here.... 



revrob said:


> My children are on Spring Break this week  WOO HOO!  We have tickets to Disney on Ice for Thursday evening.  WOO HOO!  BUT WAIT!  AbbyGrace wakes up yestereday morning with a fever.  We alternate Tylenol and Motrin all day, and her fever drops, but never goes away.  SO, we spent the morning at the pediatricians office.  Turns out she has the flu, and an ear infection.  My poor baby!  She's spending her vey first spring break in bed feeling miserable.  It looks like our trip is cancelled, and we're staying home pumping fluids into my baby girl.  My DH is picking up her scripts right now, I sure hope they help her.
> 
> 
> Heather, I love the tribute to your sewing room!  If there's one positive thing about AbbyGrace being sick, it's that I have the time to straighten out my craft room this week.  I've already started, and I hope to be finished re-organizing everything either today or tomorrow.  I'll snap some pictures when I get it complete.


Awww sorry about your sick little one and canceled trip  Hope she is feeling better!  Love the fabric...I think I have some of that...I love the alternate dots....welcome to the thread!!!  



Stephres said:


> Ugh, I am not getting a lot accomplished today. I had to run a boat load of errands so that always saps my energy. Anyway, here is a beret I made for a skit. JoAnn's did not have any black ribbing so I had to use gray and I am not happy with the way it turned out. The girl who wore it liked it though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I hope everyone is having a great St. patrick's Day!


Oh there are those adorable children...is that Megan...I think her mouth is shut???    Awwww I am only joshin with ya...since Heather was kiddin with Jacob! So tell me...is it really 85 there today??? 



Twins+2more said:


> HEY FRIENDS, I NEED HELP....
> 
> Im looking for fabric with JUST CINDERELLA on it.  I am will to buy, cheat, steal, or trade.  I need 3 yards, or I can make only one dress and get something different for the other twin in that case I only need 1 1/2 yard.
> 
> Please pm me if you can help.  I have been to WalMart, Hancock fabric, and Hobby lobby.  Have not checked JoAnn fabrics yes, will later this week but I hav ebeen all over town.  The good news is that it is 67 degrees here today and I loved being out of the house for a few hours.
> 
> Thanks for your help, Michelle


Gosh Michelle, you are right. I just checked my stash and I have three princess fabrics but they all have mixed princesses on it...Did you check http://disneyfabrics.com/ ??



Good night everyone. Happy St. Patty's evening. We wore pink all day and ate mac and cheese for dinner....hmmmmm....and I really have some Irish in me....hope I am not banned for life


----------



## Stephres

twob4him said:


> Thanks  *EVERYONE* for your well wishes for Devon (and for helping me calm down)...although she ran a fever all day she did eat and drink lots and the motrin helped keep her temp around 99-100. So hopefully I am out of the woods for now.
> 
> Oh there are those adorable children...is that Megan...I think her mouth is shut???    Awwww I am only joshin with ya...since Heather was kiddin with Jacob! So tell me...is it really 85 there today???



Poor Devon! I didn't put in my two cents but I always use motrin first and then if it really bad we alternate between tylenol and motrin. 

Oh Cathy I have a story for you. We had an elderly chemistry teacher who was out for 6 weeks. 6 weeks of watching movies with the football coach, it was awful. And then when we got the final there was all this stuff on it that we were never taught. When my mom went in to complain about it (the only time she complained about a teacher that I can remember) she was told that since the teacher had tenure he was only required to test on the material not teach it! She was pretty hot. And that is why I didn't major in chemistry in college.  

Yes, I rarely see her with her mouth shut, and I think Jessica never has!  I told Jacob if he wasn't so darn beautiful people wouldn't mistake him for a girl.

I am sorry to say it was in the 80s today and just gorgeous. Someone complained that it was a little more humid today and I wanted to kick them! We don't have many days that are perfect like today!


----------



## jham

LOVE all the St. Patrick's day outfits!  I forgot to take a picture of Jayden in her skirt that matches Lily's pillowcase dress!



billwendy said:


> Hannah is going to be 3 in June and Elizabeth is going to be  7 in June (their birthdays are a week apart)- I'll wait till you make yours, and then I'll have a pattern to follow!!!!
> 
> Does Jayden like the round neck tops? Bekah, 17 wants me to make her one, and I dont know what fabric to use!!! Does Jayden have a suggestion of what might be "cool"?????



Jayden saw this one I made:






and asked me to make one just like it in her size so I went and bought more fabric. (Joanns)  I don't have the bigger sized pattern though, and I'll still have to enlarge it a little to a 14 I think.   You could also use a plainer brown fabric instead of the big polka dots to maybe make it a little older.  
I'm so glad Daniel is doing better today!



HeatherSue said:


> The view from the doorway.  I put my Cinderella's castle picture in the chair for you all to see because I never got around to hanging it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There yah have it!  I know you didn't ask for it and that was way too many pictures, but tough!!



I love your house Heather.  And I love your castle picture.  My craft room needs one!



Stephres said:


> Ugh, I am not getting a lot accomplished today. I had to run a boat load of errands so that always saps my energy. Anyway, here is a beret I made for a skit. JoAnn's did not have any black ribbing so I had to use gray and I am not happy with the way it turned out. The girl who wore it liked it though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I hope everyone is having a great St. patrick's Day!



Cute beret, and I'm loving Jacob's hair!



Twins+2more said:


> HEY FRIENDS, I NEED HELP....
> 
> Im looking for fabric with JUST CINDERELLA on it.  I am will to buy, cheat, steal, or trade.  I need 3 yards, or I can make only one dress and get something different for the other twin in that case I only need 1 1/2 yard.
> 
> Please pm me if you can help.  I have been to WalMart, Hancock fabric, and Hobby lobby.  Have not checked JoAnn fabrics yes, will later this week but I hav ebeen all over town.  The good news is that it is 67 degrees here today and I loved being out of the house for a few hours.
> 
> Thanks for your help, Michelle



I don't know of any and I'm not sure what you are making, but I know there is a storybook with just Cinderella that you could use the panels of.  



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Hi everyone! New here, and pretty new to sewing. I have been reading your post since I found it the other day. I am only up to page 58 so far, but I did want to say that you all are super talented! I am amazed by some of your creations, and my daughter's are always checking out the pictures behind me and suggesting that I make them some of the beautiful dresses ad such.  Here is a picture of my latest projects that are finished. these are for my two daughter's and I also made my neices dresses out of the same fabric ( different patterns) but I forgot to take pics of them before I gave them to them. I'll be sure to post a picture of the four of them wearing their dresses to church!



Cute dresses!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I was going a darker blonde with Light blode on top.  I used a Dark Blonde haircolor I bought from The Dollar Tree ( Yes I know Stupid for thinking "Hey I 'll get what I want for a buck!")  So I colored the Bottom layer and it just didnt look right the cream was dark red! so I washed it out and this is what I had!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a Sally's, about 20 miles away



That doesn't look nearly as bad as I imagined!  I have no advice.  I used to dye my own hair and it started to look so washed out and grayish (and my hair isn't gray--yet)  when I started having it done professionally I was really glad they could fix it!


----------



## disneymomof1

twob4him said:


> Thanks  *EVERYONE* for your well wishes for Devon (and for helping me calm down)...although she ran a fever all day she did eat and drink lots and the motrin helped keep her temp around 99-100. So hopefully I am out of the woods for now.
> 
> As you said, I did learn that you AREN"T supposed to put feverish kids in cool water as you said. It artificially lowers the fever and then when they get out they are chilled (body stresser) and the body works over hard trying to rewarm and it can cause a spike in fever. Soooo, we just did motrin and a wet washcloth.
> 
> I am a high school teacher as many of you know and I really can't be absent for days in a row...a substitute can't just come in and teach my subject so it is very disruptive to be out like this. I had three labs planned this week  instead its turning into three videos  Hopefully, I can go back tomorrow. My husband also comes home from FL tomorrow! He said its been 85 and awesome and the people are so friendly. He got to watch a few spring training games! He also said there was a huge huge Joann's there....  gee thanks honey.....that's not doing me any good!
> 
> 
> Thanks again everyone...its been a sad day with Jonah's passing.  I know he is in heaven now and is perfectly happy but it is very sad for us left behind. Many prayers for his family and friends!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, Camelotcats, that was her! I hope she comes back and visits us!
> 
> 
> You all are going to kill me for not shrinking these pics. First I am exhausted, second I love all of them sooo much...serious issues here with fabric and thread and organization...is there a patch I can wear for that????
> 
> 
> OK now here is someone I can relate to....I completely understand the addiction. I fantasize about owning the cute quilt shop in Ocean City NJ. Its small but stacked floor to ceiling with shelves of fabric in color order...oh so pretty to look at! I am thinking its a great Dismeet place. Serious problems here....
> 
> 
> Awww sorry about your sick little one and canceled trip  Hope she is feeling better!  Love the fabric...I think I have some of that...I love the alternate dots....welcome to the thread!!!
> 
> 
> Oh there are those adorable children...is that Megan...I think her mouth is shut???    Awwww I am only joshin with ya...since Heather was kiddin with Jacob! So tell me...is it really 85 there today???
> 
> 
> Gosh Michelle, you are right. I just checked my stash and I have three princess fabrics but they all have mixed princesses on it...Did you check http://disneyfabrics.com/ ??
> 
> 
> 
> Good night everyone. Happy St. Patty's evening. We wore pink all day and ate mac and cheese for dinner....hmmmmm....and I really have some Irish in me....hope I am not banned for life



Glad your daughter is feeling better.  How nice of your hubby to point out the huge Joann's in Florida, maybe he stopped in and picked you up a treat ??!!  I'm up for a meet at the fabric shop in Ocean City.  We will be down Easter Saturday for the easter egg hunt on the beach, but have to go home for a memorial service on Sunday. I love that fabric shop, (then again I love just about every store on Asbury Ave) Everytime we stop in I could absolutely go crazy.  Such beautiful fabrics and displayed so nicely. They ladies in their are so cute. They asked if I was a quilter, I said I was just learning to sew kids clothes, and they were so insistant that I must try quilting!! I said let me fiqure out how to sew first then maybe I could try quilting, one challenge at a time.


----------



## longaberger_lara

jham said:


>



This is so cute! Would you mind telling me where you got the fabric for the main body of the shirt - I think this might be something that my now finicky 10 yo would like!


----------



## jessica52877

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Love the Dr. Seuss outfit!!!  I love how you hang the outfits with clothes pin...I might have to steal your idea, if you don't mind.
> 
> Wow..I love your sewing room, and love that it has an attached bathroom!  Would you/Jessica mind sharing where you get those embroidery thread?  Now you got me curious why you would be losing your sewing room...when I first read that, I immediately thought you were pregnant....!



Thank you! Steal away! I had always seen them with artwork and just loved them and had meant to get around to making one but never did until I decided I needed it for hanging the outfits up! I need some better clothesline. I have bought about 3 different things so far and cute ends but it does the job.

The thread is from www.marathonthread.com

The website looks a bit odd. I called the first time I ordered and spoke to the nicest lady. I told her I wanted Piglet Pink, Crayola Orange, Pooh Yellow and so on and she was right on with the colors she picked!

The 2nd time I ordered the 2 most popular sets of 50 spools. They are 1100 yds (is it yards) on a mini cone as you saw in Heather's picture. The price is great at $75. 

* SALE CODE# PC02: Item #7ST50A: 50 of our most popular colors
-POLYESTER COLLECTIONS
1,100 yd mini cones. 100% polyester filament thread offers unique luster and high durability. It is extremely colorfast and great for children¡¯s clothes and towels.
Regular Price: $91.50 (20 FREE Home Needles-Any Size, 10 Ballpoint, 10 Sharp Point)  $75*

It says it is a sale but it has been on sale for a LONG time! Years! Click on sale then value thread!

It is $1.95 per spool if you just order a few.


----------



## billwendy

disneymomof1 said:


> Glad your daughter is feeling better.  How nice of your hubby to point out the huge Joann's in Florida, maybe he stopped in and picked you up a treat ??!!  I'm up for a meet at the fabric shop in Ocean City.  /QUOTE]
> 
> Hi - where is the fabric shop on Asbury?? i cant believe I havent been in there!! i havent been on Asbury too much lately - we go to Calvary Chapel there on the cornere - and sometimes the hardware store or Hoys....but I gotta find this!!! What is your favorite OC restaurant?
> 
> 
> 
> jham said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd149/jhaml/DSCN4572-1-1.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> and asked me to make one just like it in her size so I went and bought more fabric. (Joanns)  I don't have the bigger sized pattern though, and I'll still have to enlarge it a little to a 14 I think.   You could also use a plainer brown fabric instead of the big polka dots to maybe make it a little older.
> I'm so glad Daniel is doing better today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ooh - that is really cool!! i love it! thanks for thinking of Daniel!!
> 
> Cathy - I hope Devon is feeling better soon - how is she tonight? I always feel worse at night time....if you open a quilt shop in OC, I'll be there every weekend in the summer!! Will you have coupons!!!???
> 
> Prayers for Noah's family. One thing I have learned from the many special families I work with at the hospital, is that the family just doesnt know what to do with themselves after their dear one has departed. So much of live was spent caring for their childs daily needs, which takes hours and hours - and lots of appointments. So they feel really lost - praying that they will remember all the fun times they had with Noah and remember that he is in a much better place now, free from a wheelchair, and a trach - God Bless them all....
Click to expand...


----------



## lovesdumbo

Prayers for Jonah's family. 

Sorry to hear about all the sick kiddos.  I've got 2 down with fevers myself.  I am so done with winter!



*Toadstool* said:


> Oh you can sew for her. One of my the things I think about that makes me sad is that my DD didn't have any tiny little dresses when she was first born. I was told someone else was making some smocked dresses for me. I was miserable during my pregnancy and for about 6 months afterwards, so I thought I'd just wait for those dresses. They never showed up. Now looking back I think I would have forced myself to sit up and sew! Those pictures of tiny babies in handmade clothing are just priceless in my opinion. You could also make the the itty bitty dress. Those look darling on newborns if you don't want to tackle anything really hard. I keep meaning to post the pattern here in case no one knows about it. *FREE PATTERN ALERT!*
> http://madebyrae.blogspot.com/2008/04/free-itty-bitty-baby-dress-pattern.html
> If you read farther down, she has a toddler version too.
> I haven't made one yet because I have another pattern that I bought that is very similar.


Thanks for posting that!  Cute dress and I got the pattern for this bag there too.  I made if for a charity auction.  















DisneyMOM09 said:


> Hi everyone! New here, and pretty new to sewing. I have been reading your post since I found it the other day. I am only up to page 58 so far, but I did want to say that you all are super talented! I am amazed by some of your creations, and my daughter's are always checking out the pictures behind me and suggesting that I make them some of the beautiful dresses ad such.  Here is a picture of my latest projects that are finished. these are for my two daughter's and I also made my neices dresses out of the same fabric ( different patterns) but I forgot to take pics of them before I gave them to them. I'll be sure to post a picture of the four of them wearing their dresses to church!


Those are great!



Tykatmadismomma said:


>


Cute bows but your little one is just darling!



billwendy said:


> I wanted to let you know that Daniel's fever broke, and he got to come home this afternoon. They said he just had a viris, and fortunately, it didnt turn into any type of infection or pneumonia. They told him to stay at home for the rest of the week and not even come in for therapy - they want him to be as rested as possible for the start of Chemo next week....I sold 25 bracelets yesterday!!!!!!


What great news on Daniel!


----------



## Adi12982

twob4him said:


> Thanks  *EVERYONE* for your well wishes for Devon (and for helping me calm down)...although she ran a fever all day she did eat and drink lots and the motrin helped keep her temp around 99-100. So hopefully I am out of the woods for now.
> 
> As you said, I did learn that you AREN"T supposed to put feverish kids in cool water as you said. It artificially lowers the fever and then when they get out they are chilled (body stresser) and the body works over hard trying to rewarm and it can cause a spike in fever. Soooo, we just did motrin and a wet washcloth.



I'm glad she is a bit better, hopefully she will be all better soon!!

I think it is interesting that they say no cool water - my brother was preemie and whenever my mom took him to the hospital with a fever above 101 they would put him into ICE WATER - it was pretty traumatic for her.


----------



## Stephres

longaberger_lara said:


> This is so cute! Would you mind telling me where you got the fabric for the main body of the shirt - I think this might be something that my now finicky 10 yo would like!



I think I saw it at JoAnn's.



lovesdumbo said:


>



What a cute purse!


----------



## MouseTriper

livndisney said:


> Cindy? Cindee who?   Oh you must mean MORGAN's MOM
> 
> I have seriously considered having my license changed to say "Morgan's Mom"
> 
> 
> I LOVE Huckleberry Railroad!!!!! And Beth you would so totally love the photo ops at nearby Stepping Stone falls.


LOL......Cindee....I knew she had to be talking about you!!!!  There isn't another Cindee with an adorable Morgan who has a doll named Jord??? !!!!

Ohh that place looks like so much fun!!!  I wanna go.  I wanna go.  And hey, I am ALWAYS on the lookout for amazing photo locations!!!!  I just love the name too...Stepping Stone Falls.....sounds perfect!!



HeatherSue said:


> Yes, that's the Cindee I was referring to!! I don't know for sure what dates she will be here yet.  Here's a link to Huckleberry Railroad and Crossroads Village.  I haven't been there since I was a kid.  It may be hokey, but I remember having fun!
> 
> http://www.geneseecountyparks.org/crossroadsvillage.htm


Thanks for the link Heather...that place looks awesome.  I definitely want to go there.  Hmm...makes me wonder why my relatives have not taken me there before.  Hahaha.  



billwendy said:


> I wanted to let you know that Daniel's fever broke, and he got to come home this afternoon. They said he just had a viris, and fortunately, it didnt turn into any type of infection or pneumonia. They told him to stay at home for the rest of the week and not even come in for therapy - they want him to be as rested as possible for the start of Chemo next week....I sold 25 bracelets yesterday!!!!!!


Yeah such great news about Daniel!!!!!!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

It's funny, but I'm the one who said cool bath, or cool washcloths.  I think it must be the wording..you know you say  TOE MAY TOE, I say TO MAT O kinda thing.  I am a pediatric nurse, so we do cool baths and cool washcloths.  Meaning not hot.  Meaning not like their normal warm snuggly feeling baths.  And actually if kids get really high, in the hospital we use very tepid water, and leave cool washcloths under their armpits, and leave them with very little clothing on, preferably just a sheet.  Again, the word "cool."  Either way, glad to hear the temps are down, and obviously at a more comfortable level.


----------



## jham

longaberger_lara said:


> This is so cute! Would you mind telling me where you got the fabric for the main body of the shirt - I think this might be something that my now finicky 10 yo would like!



Thanks! Steph is right, I got it at Joanns.


----------



## karebear1

Does anyone here have some SUPER DELICIOUS recipes for homemade caramels or recipes for homemade gourmet caramel apples? I feel the need to make them immediately!!


----------



## jham

karebear1 said:


> Does anyone here have some SUPER DELICIOUS recipes for homemade caramels or recipes for homemade gourmet caramel apples? I feel the need to make them immediately!!



Go to bed crazy woman!


----------



## danicaw

jham said:


>



Super Cute! l love the fabric too. Great Job!



lovesdumbo said:


> Thanks for posting that!  Cute dress and I got the pattern for this bag there too.  I made if for a charity auction.



Great purse! 


I don't remember if I shared the story of our late, late Christmas in March with you all, but long story - short... we had a late Christmas this last weekend with my folks. The kids wanted Grandma and Grandpa to have matching Chef's hats, and that they should look like watermelons 
So, this is what we ended up with.....




they were a huge hit and that was before they saw the "grandma" and "grandpa" embroidered on the front of the.

And today I made my first CarlaC pattern!  
I have to say the 100+ pages is a bit intimidating at first but it turned out great and I can't wait to do more. I made a nightgown for DD2 from the Peasant pattern. I had some pink, moon and stars flannel that had been in a drawer for months....scratch that, years. Now it is on DD while she fights bedtime  thats a better use of it I think. I was literally sewing the final seam while Hubby was starting her bedtime stories tonight. Then she put it on and DS5 told her she looked like Princess Aurora...seriously thats what he said.... and she started bouncing off the walls. So a getting a picture was a challenge. This is what you get 




Hmmm, do you think that child will sleep anytime soon 

Ok now I need some help...with color combos....
I am going to make the Wrap Dress from YCMT..... probably not for a few weeks or even early next month, but I don't know which stripes work better with my main fabric (main fabric is the sea animals)......







I bought the pink - I was trying to make it more girly, but I didn't love it and then got the other, and am not sure if its better.
Opinions, please 

Thanks! 
Just noticed my pics are all pretty small... sorry


----------



## karebear1

jham said:


> Go to bed crazy woman!




Oh sure......


like you could just ignore a craving for homemade caramels and caramel apples....

I've been googling this for hours now!


----------



## karebear1

I can get 100 caramel apple sticks that are wooden with a pointed end for 9.95 and free shipping.... what do you think? Is that a good deal???


----------



## *Toadstool*

the_seamstress said:


> The mini-bolt is just like a comicbook card, but about half as wide ... it ends up looking alot like a whole normal sized bolt of fabric, but 1/3rd of the overall size
> 
> I posted about the mini-bolts waaaaaay back in the 1st edition of this thread
> I just made mine out of extra cardboard lying around =
> so, yeah, they cost alot less.
> 
> You can cut MINI-BOLTS anywhere around 3"-4" by 12"-10" ... fold the length of fabric in half & wrap around the cardboard ... 45" works perfectly ... some might want to tri-fold the 60" fabrics. I secured mine with loops of elastic, that you can either tie with knots or sew for a more flat look/feel.
> You can see a measured mini-bolt n the left picture ... Click to enlarge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I usually only use mini-bolts, so for comic book cards' yardage, I was going by what I had read last night on them ...
> Thanks for the comic book yardage info = I updated that post ...


Thank you for the info on the mini bolts. I have alot of yards on my comic book boards, but they definitely don't look as pretty as the smaller yardages. So you are saying mini bolts can hold more? Maybe they will look prettier.



the_seamstress said:


> ah shucks, thanks
> that's only a small part of it, too ...
> the FULL BOLTS are stacked to the ceiling on a high shelf all around the room ...
> Plus, there's hanging fabric below the counter top.
> It's a SMALL 12'x12' room ... so really had to organize to get it all to fit ... and still be able to work in here a bit.
> click to enlarge.


WOW! WOW! WOW!
(yes, I just watched Wubzy)



minnie2 said:


> Ladies we have found out holy grail!


 


Clutterbug said:


> Good Morning everyone!  Happy St Patrick's Day!  Please excuse my drive-by posting, but I wanted to share pics of Megan's St. Patty's day outfit.  It was just suppose to be a elastic pillowcase top, but I cut the green border too small and when I cut down the  body to match, it turnedout smaller than I expected and was too small.  So, I ended up adding the side strips.  It did force me to learn the rolled hem on my serger!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And both of them. Wyatt just got a quick felt applique - which he dribbled toothpaste on...


Cute. Love the dress. I think those are ruffles on the sides? 



twob4him said:


> I finally got her awake enough to take her medicine...right now her fever is 104.4...so I am on edge until it lowers enough....I fear seizures and all with high fevers...so I am keeping a close eye on her right now....I hate it when kiddos are sick...I go into weird mode.  Hopefully things will turn around with the motrin and I can finish my chores and, yes, maybe even sew. I just feel very crumby and alone.


Hope she is feeling better.



carrie6466 said:


> Just wanted to post a few pictures of a dress I made my dd for St. Pats Day


Love the fabric!


HeatherSue said:


> I just signed up and told them you sent me!  You can do a lot with a yard of expensive fabric!  Teresa made Lydia a Marie dress out of less than 1/2 yard, I believe.  You just have to add some coordinating fabric!


Thanks for joining. Apparently alot of you did. She was so shocked that people actually joined. Who else joined?? I want to know!!! I don't recognize all of your names!



HeatherSue said:


> I know a couple of people have already said this.  But, we have a pretty large group on facebook already.  Just search for "disboutiquers" and make sure you "friend" me!
> 
> 
> Well, it embroiders like a dream, but sewing with it is a PITB! The bobbin thread has to be re-thread constantly- every time I use the automatic thread cutter.  The touch screen is getting wore out, so sometimes it takes me quite a while to move on to the next screen, just to change the type of stitch I'm using.  It is fine besides that, but I want to save it since I have a perfectly good Brother to sew straight lines on!


Oh... hrm. Maybe you can take it to get it fixed if you ever want to sew on it? I wonder if all the touch screens wear out. I remember when the Designer 1 was the machine to have. Then it was the Designer 2, and now it is the Diamond.   I will probably never get one, but a girl can dream. 



HeatherSue said:


> POSSIBLE FAREWELL TO HEATHER'S SEWING ROOM


I enjoyed the photo tour of your sewing room. When do we get to find out why you might be losing your sewing room???  



revrob said:


> My children are on Spring Break this week  WOO HOO!  We have tickets to Disney on Ice for Thursday evening.  WOO HOO!  BUT WAIT!  AbbyGrace wakes up yestereday morning with a fever.  We alternate Tylenol and Motrin all day, and her fever drops, but never goes away.  SO, we spent the morning at the pediatricians office.  Turns out she has the flu, and an ear infection.  My poor baby!  She's spending her vey first spring break in bed feeling miserable.  It looks like our trip is cancelled, and we're staying home pumping fluids into my baby girl.  My DH is picking up her scripts right now, I sure hope they help her.


 Aww... maybe she will feel better before Thursday?? Poor little girl!
I'll bet tickets are non-refundable. We are going on May 1st to Disney on Ice. I'd imagine it would be the same show since you are in Texas. We are seeing Mickey and Minnie's magical journey. 



Stephres said:


> And I hope everyone is having a great St. patrick's Day!


Awww.. they are so cute. Her smile is always priceless!


*
How do I get to the disboutiquers page on facebook? I am so lost on there! I now have one friend though. Thanks Crystal!!!  
*


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Camping Griswalds said:


> It's funny, but I'm the one who said cool bath, or cool washcloths.  I think it must be the wording..you know you say  TOE MAY TOE, I say TO MAT O kinda thing.  I am a pediatric nurse, so we do cool baths and cool washcloths.  Meaning not hot.  Meaning not like their normal warm snuggly feeling baths.  And actually if kids get really high, in the hospital we use very tepid water, and leave cool washcloths under their armpits, and leave them with very little clothing on, preferably just a sheet.  Again, the word "cool."  Either way, glad to hear the temps are down, and obviously at a more comfortable level.


When Jen was 3 months old she had a temp of 104.5 and her doc said to do the exact same thing except we were in his office doing this to poor Jenna. I was then told to take her to the hospital immediately and not to put her clothes back on just cover her loosely with her blanket. This was in November, so it was a little cool outside. He told me that everytime she had a fever to give her a luke warm bath. Meaning not warm, but not cold. 



karebear1 said:


> Does anyone here have some SUPER DELICIOUS recipes for homemade caramels or recipes for homemade gourmet caramel apples? I feel the need to make them immediately!!


Karen- Here is a present for you!





Well go ahead and open it!!


----------



## fairygoodmother

karebear1 said:


> Does anyone here have some SUPER DELICIOUS recipes for homemade caramels or recipes for homemade gourmet caramel apples?



If you're serious...try this:

    * 2 cups white sugar
    * 1 cup packed brown sugar
    * 1 cup corn syrup
    * 1 cup evaporated milk
    * 1 pint heavy whipping cream
    * 1 cup butter
    * 1 1/4 teaspoons vanilla extract


 1. Generously grease a cookie sheet (one that has sides - not just a flat sheet  ) 

 2. In a medium-size pot, combine all ingredients EXCEPT vanilla. Monitor the heat of the mixture with a candy thermometer while stirring continuously. When the thermometer reaches 250 degrees F remove the pot from the heat.

 3. Stir in vanilla. Pour the mixture to the prepared pan and let it cool completely. When cooled cut it into small squares and wrap them in wax paper for storage.

4.  If the plan is for caramel apples, pour the mixture THINLY onto cookie sheets or waxed paper...while it is still slightly warm, cut into squares to wrap around apples.


----------



## asktriplets

thanks for all of your help last week on my question about a tie...i did look at the youcanmakeityourself patterns, but they were more than i wanted to spend ($4....i wanted free ).  the one tutorial i found was great, but the woman who wrote it said it took her about 3 hours to make!!

i ended up tracing DH's tie onto the shamrock fabric left over from the girls' top/skirt (it is the joann's fabric that has the green shamrock swirls with a black background and sparkles) and then just used the wrong side of the fabric as the back side of the tie and sewed those together.  when i sewed it, i moved the seams in about an inch on the sides to scale the size down.  one thing i did pick up from that on-line tutorial was to add interfacing, which i did at the bottom (but in retrospect, i wish i had lined the tie about half way up...the cotton wrinkles easily!)

my ds had the choice to wear the "sparkly side" or the other side (the back side of that fabric had a cool, washed out look) today and he went for the bling to match his sisters!  

the kids looked nice in their first set of made-by-me clothes (and i was so dang proud of myself!), now all i have to do is remember to get a picture of the three of them BEFORE they are running off to catch the bus!  (the one i got wasn't so special)

tonight i made my first carlac!! i found perfect fabric for the a-line reversible dress, and i finished (except the snaps) a little one for my good friend's baby shower this weekend...she has been waiting for YEARS for her adoption to go through, and they leave in about a month to go to china to pick up their little girl!  my plan is to make 2 more for my girls, and another 1 for the daughter of our other good friend from high school.  my ds and my friend's ds are getting reversible ties made out of the same fabric (it's blue and green)...i'm thinking that these coordinating outfits will make for the sweetest picture when they all finally get together!
thank you carlac!  you made even MY sewing look good!!

whew...it's 3:15am here.  the dress is done and the fabric scraps are picked up off the kitchen table...i suppose my "sewing high" will fade eventually, so i'd better get to bed.  

you all are such an inspiration! thanks!


----------



## carrie6466

Just wanted to say that I loved all the cute St. Patrick's day outfits!  

Thanks so much for all the compliments everyone


----------



## minnie2

LisaNJ25 said:


> Happy St Patricks Day!!
> 
> I need to dust off machine since I now I have a trip planned.
> 
> Here is Belle and Will from today with the shirt I made her. The sun was in their eyes


Cute!  I love your ds shirt!  



billwendy said:


> HAPPY ST PATRICKS DAY!!!!
> 
> Love all the cute St. Patricks day stuff! We made irish soda bread (what is that supposed to taste like anyway - i cant remember but i dont think our recipe was very good) and irish potatoes (yummmy!!)
> 
> I wanted to let you know that Daniel's fever broke, and he got to come home this afternoon. They said he just had a viris, and fortunately, it didnt turn into any type of infection or pneumonia. They told him to stay at home for the rest of the week and not even come in for therapy - they want him to be as rested as possible for the start of Chemo next week....I sold 25 bracelets yesterday!!!!!!


So glad Daniel is doing better!



twob4him said:


> Thanks  *EVERYONE* for your well wishes for Devon (and for helping me calm down)...although she ran a fever all day she did eat and drink lots and the motrin helped keep her temp around 99-100. So hopefully I am out of the woods for now.
> 
> As you said, I did learn that you AREN"T supposed to put feverish kids in cool water as you said. It artificially lowers the fever and then when they get out they are chilled (body stresser) and the body works over hard trying to rewarm and it can cause a spike in fever. Soooo, we just did motrin and a wet washcloth.


Glad she is feeling better! High fevers are scary!  
 i remember Kyle's 1st sky high fever he was 10 weeks old and it got to 104 rectal.  I called our help line that we had in Atlanta and with in minutes a nurse called me back saying get him to the ER NOW.  Of course I freaked.  and for what ever reason the car seats weren't in the car so we had to put them back in and I am sure you all know what a pain in the butt infant car seats are to put in!  Any way after many test and poking he had a UTI.  His 1st of many...



Stephres said:


> Poor Devon! I didn't put in my two cents but I always use motrin first and then if it really bad we alternate between tylenol and motrin.
> 
> Oh Cathy I have a story for you. We had an elderly chemistry teacher who was out for 6 weeks. 6 weeks of watching movies with the football coach, it was awful. And then when we got the final there was all this stuff on it that we were never taught. When my mom went in to complain about it (the only time she complained about a teacher that I can remember) she was told that since the teacher had tenure he was only required to test on the material not teach it! She was pretty hot. And that is why I didn't major in chemistry in college.
> 
> Yes, I rarely see her with her mouth shut, and I think Jessica never has! I told Jacob if he wasn't so darn beautiful people wouldn't mistake him for a girl.
> 
> I am sorry to say it was in the 80s today and just gorgeous. Someone complained that it was a little more humid today and I wanted to kick them! We don't have many days that are perfect like today!


LOl funny story!  
 Too funny about Jacob!  Youa re right though he sure is a pretty little boy!  I mean that is a very good way 

 I have to say I am thrilled it was 74 here yesterday I talked to my mom in Atlanta and we had the same temps!   



jham said:


> LOVE all the St. Patrick's day outfits!  I forgot to take a picture of Jayden in her skirt that matches Lily's pillowcase dress!
> 
> 
> 
> Jayden saw this one I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and asked me to make one just like it in her size so I went and bought more fabric. (Joanns)  I don't have the bigger sized pattern though, and I'll still have to enlarge it a little to a 14 I think.   You could also use a plainer brown fabric instead of the big polka dots to maybe make it a little older.


Adorable!  I think it looks perfect the way it is!  polka Dots are in for every one!  Unless Jayden doesn't want the dots I would leave them!


disneymomof1 said:


> Glad your daughter is feeling better.  How nice of your hubby to point out the huge Joann's in Florida, maybe he stopped in and picked you up a treat ??!!  I'm up for a meet at the fabric shop in Ocean City.  We will be down Easter Saturday for the easter egg hunt on the beach, but have to go home for a memorial service on Sunday. I love that fabric shop, (then again I love just about every store on Asbury Ave) Everytime we stop in I could absolutely go crazy.  Such beautiful fabrics and displayed so nicely. They ladies in their are so cute. They asked if I was a quilter, I said I was just learning to sew kids clothes, and they were so insistant that I must try quilting!! I said let me fiqure out how to sew first then maybe I could try quilting, one challenge at a time


All of this talk about Easter and the beach is bringing back so many memories!  As a kid every Easter if it was nice out y parents and I would go down to the Jersey shore and go on the boardwalk.  We didn't go to Ocean City it was Seaside Heights (MMM the lemonade...)  I remember my mom playing the wheel at Sonny and Ricky's for EVER!LOL  

A few yrs ago we took the kids to see the ocean and It had to be Sea side!  Sad i know but to me Seaside is where I grew up.  

Think Bon Jovi video from back int he day! 




lovesdumbo said:


> Thanks for posting that!  Cute dress and I got the pattern for this bag there too.  I made if for a charity auction.


Oh I have to check out that pattern!  The bag is great!


karebear1 said:


> Does anyone here have some SUPER DELICIOUS recipes for homemade caramels or recipes for homemade gourmet caramel apples? I feel the need to make them immediately!!


Are you gonna share???????



danicaw said:


> Super Cute! l love the fabric too. Great Job!
> 
> 
> 
> Great purse!
> 
> 
> I don't remember if I shared the story of our late, late Christmas in March with you all, but long story - short... we had a late Christmas this last weekend with my folks. The kids wanted Grandma and Grandpa to have matching Chef's hats, and that they should look like watermelons
> So, this is what we ended up with.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were a huge hit and that was before they saw the "grandma" and "grandpa" embroidered on the front of the.
> 
> And today I made my first CarlaC pattern!
> I have to say the 100+ pages is a bit intimidating at first but it turned out great and I can't wait to do more. I made a nightgown for DD2 from the Peasant pattern. I had some pink, moon and stars flannel that had been in a drawer for months....scratch that, years. Now it is on DD while she fights bedtime  thats a better use of it I think. I was literally sewing the final seam while Hubby was starting her bedtime stories tonight. Then she put it on and DS5 told her she looked like Princess Aurora...seriously thats what he said.... and she started bouncing off the walls. So a getting a picture was a challenge. This is what you get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, do you think that child will sleep anytime soon
> 
> Ok now I need some help...with color combos....
> I am going to make the Wrap Dress from YCMT..... probably not for a few weeks or even early next month, but I don't know which stripes work better with my main fabric (main fabric is the sea animals)......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the pink - I was trying to make it more girly, but I didn't love it and then got the other, and am not sure if its better.
> Opinions, please
> 
> Thanks!
> Just noticed my pics are all pretty small... sorry


The hats and the Pj's came out great!  So did your little one calm down and go to sleep?

I like the pink stripe with the sea horse fabric...  I am partial to pink.


I thought I quoted those great bows?  hmm  Oh well they are great and your dd with that red hair is adorable!!!!!!  

 I just finished the Wubbzy dress for my girlfriend little girl's bday.  I will post pictures in a bit because I need the sun to come up  to add light to my house!  LOL  



*Toadstool* said:


> Thank you for the info on the mini bolts. I have alot of yards on my comic book boards, but they definitely don't look as pretty as the smaller yardages. So you are saying mini bolts can hold more? Maybe they will look prettier.
> 
> 
> WOW! WOW! WOW!
> (yes, I just watched Wubzy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute. Love the dress. I think those are ruffles on the sides?
> 
> 
> Hope she is feeling better.
> 
> 
> Love the fabric!
> 
> Thanks for joining. Apparently alot of you did. She was so shocked that people actually joined. Who else joined?? I want to know!!! I don't recognize all of your names!
> 
> 
> Oh... hrm. Maybe you can take it to get it fixed if you ever want to sew on it? I wonder if all the touch screens wear out. I remember when the Designer 1 was the machine to have. Then it was the Designer 2, and now it is the Diamond.   I will probably never get one, but a girl can dream.
> 
> 
> I enjoyed the photo tour of your sewing room. When do we get to find out why you might be losing your sewing room???
> 
> 
> Aww... maybe she will feel better before Thursday?? Poor little girl!
> I'll bet tickets are non-refundable. We are going on May 1st to Disney on Ice. I'd imagine it would be the same show since you are in Texas. We are seeing Mickey and Minnie's magical journey.
> 
> 
> Awww.. they are so cute. Her smile is always priceless!
> 
> 
> *
> How do I get to the disboutiquers page on facebook? I am so lost on there! I now have one friend though. Thanks Crystal!!!
> *


----------



## karebear1

Tinka_Belle said:


> Karen- Here is a present for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well go ahead and open it!!



Oh ,my!!  You are soooooo good to me!  YUMMO!!!!!



fairygoodmother said:


> If you're serious...try this:
> 
> * 2 cups white sugar
> * 1 cup packed brown sugar
> * 1 cup corn syrup
> * 1 cup evaporated milk
> * 1 pint heavy whipping cream
> * 1 cup butter
> * 1 1/4 teaspoons vanilla extract
> 
> 
> 1. Generously grease a cookie sheet (one that has sides - not just a flat sheet  )
> 
> 2. In a medium-size pot, combine all ingredients EXCEPT vanilla. Monitor the heat of the mixture with a candy thermometer while stirring continuously. When the thermometer reaches 250 degrees F remove the pot from the heat.
> 
> 3. Stir in vanilla. Pour the mixture to the prepared pan and let it cool completely. When cooled cut it into small squares and wrap them in wax paper for storage.
> 
> 4.  If the plan is for caramel apples, pour the mixture THINLY onto cookie sheets or waxed paper...while it is still slightly warm, cut into squares to wrap around apples.




This sounds wonderful!!!  THANK YOU FOR TAKING THE TIME TO TYPE THIS OUT FOR ME! Have you ever made this and dipped the apples in the caramel???   

Anyone else ahve a recipe to share????


----------



## twob4him

Its 7:30 am and 104.4   So, my guess is the antibiotic isnt working and/or its something like pneumonia or a bladder infection too or something....this is crazy...so its back to Urgent Care. (I do have pediatrician but they can't diagnose anything properly and the place is basically useless.....so I am actually better off with Urgent Care...I know everyone there and they are like family.) I am actually sitting here waiting for them to open so I can get going.




disneymomof1 said:


> Glad your daughter is feeling better.  How nice of your hubby to point out the huge Joann's in Florida, maybe he stopped in and picked you up a treat ??!!  I'm up for a meet at the fabric shop in Ocean City.  We will be down Easter Saturday for the easter egg hunt on the beach, but have to go home for a memorial service on Sunday. I love that fabric shop, (then again I love just about every store on Asbury Ave) Everytime we stop in I could absolutely go crazy.  Such beautiful fabrics and displayed so nicely. They ladies in their are so cute. They asked if I was a quilter, I said I was just learning to sew kids clothes, and they were so insistant that I must try quilting!! I said let me fiqure out how to sew first then maybe I could try quilting, one challenge at a time.



If my hubby did buy me something at Joann's, I would need to be hospitalized. He only tolerates my sewing.  Actually I think he only tolerates me  



billwendy said:


> disneymomof1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad your daughter is feeling better.  How nice of your hubby to point out the huge Joann's in Florida, maybe he stopped in and picked you up a treat ??!!  I'm up for a meet at the fabric shop in Ocean City.  /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Hi - where is the fabric shop on Asbury?? i cant believe I havent been in there!! i havent been on Asbury too much lately - we go to Calvary Chapel there on the cornere - and sometimes the hardware store or Hoys....but I gotta find this!!! What is your favorite OC restaurant?
> 
> 
> 
> ooh - that is really cool!! i love it! thanks for thinking of Daniel!!
> 
> Cathy - I hope Devon is feeling better soon - how is she tonight? I always feel worse at night time....if you open a quilt shop in OC, I'll be there every weekend in the summer!! Will you have coupons!!!???
> 
> Prayers for Noah's family. One thing I have learned from the many special families I work with at the hospital, is that the family just doesnt know what to do with themselves after their dear one has departed. So much of live was spent caring for their childs daily needs, which takes hours and hours - and lots of appointments. So they feel really lost - praying that they will remember all the fun times they had with Noah and remember that he is in a much better place now, free from a wheelchair, and a trach - God Bless them all....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Billwendy (wendy) and disneymomma1* - Lets definately plan a meet. I am actually 1/2 hr south of there....you know where the world ends and there is nothing around except bad weather and bad tee-shirts.  Let me know when you are both going to be around....I am going away Easter Weekend..but maybe this summer? Here is some info about the shop:  Calico 'n Cotton  715 Asbury Ave, Ocean City, NJ 08226 I am checking to see if they have a website. (BTW, I love Calvary Chapel! I listen to them on the radio all the time!)
> 
> 
> 
> Camping Griswalds said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny, but I'm the one who said cool bath, or cool washcloths.  I think it must be the wording..you know you say  TOE MAY TOE, I say TO MAT O kinda thing.  I am a pediatric nurse, so we do cool baths and cool washcloths.  Meaning not hot.  Meaning not like their normal warm snuggly feeling baths.  And actually if kids get really high, in the hospital we use very tepid water, and leave cool washcloths under their armpits, and leave them with very little clothing on, preferably just a sheet.  Again, the word "cool."  Either way, glad to hear the temps are down, and obviously at a more comfortable level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you again...I forgot you were a ped nurse...so it is ok to do the "cool" thing...I know you meant tepid...
> 
> 
> 
> jham said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go to bed crazy woman!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danicaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember if I shared the story of our late, late Christmas in March with you all, but long story - short... we had a late Christmas this last weekend with my folks. The kids wanted Grandma and Grandpa to have matching Chef's hats, and that they should look like watermelons
> So, this is what we ended up with.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were a huge hit and that was before they saw the "grandma" and "grandpa" embroidered on the front of the.
> 
> And today I made my first CarlaC pattern!
> I have to say the 100+ pages is a bit intimidating at first but it turned out great and I can't wait to do more. I made a nightgown for DD2 from the Peasant pattern. I had some pink, moon and stars flannel that had been in a drawer for months....scratch that, years. Now it is on DD while she fights bedtime  thats a better use of it I think. I was literally sewing the final seam while Hubby was starting her bedtime stories tonight. Then she put it on and DS5 told her she looked like Princess Aurora...seriously thats what he said.... and she started bouncing off the walls. So a getting a picture was a challenge. This is what you get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, do you think that child will sleep anytime soon
> 
> 
> I bought the pink - I was trying to make it more girly, but I didn't love it and then got the other, and am not sure if its better.
> Opinions, please
> 
> Thanks!
> Just noticed my pics are all pretty small... sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cute hats, gown and that purse is adorable! Did your DD finally get some shut eye? I think I like the pink strip but either one is pretty...I love strips...... and dots and prints and plain...
> 
> 
> 
> karebear1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can get 100 caramel apple sticks that are wooden with a pointed end for 9.95 and free shipping.... what do you think? Is that a good deal???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No that is NOT a good deal...thats 10 cents each
> 
> 
> 
> *Toadstool* said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! WOW! WOW!
> (yes, I just watched Wubzy)
> 
> 
> I enjoyed the photo tour of your sewing room. When do we get to find out why you might be losing your sewing room???
> 
> 
> *
> How do I get to the disboutiquers page on facebook? I am so lost on there! I now have one friend though. Thanks Crystal!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny about Wubzy!
> 
> Ya what she said...we are all dying to know Heather!
> 
> Type in Disboutiquers in the search box at the top right corner...I had to do the same thing yesterday!
Click to expand...


----------



## Twins+2more

twob4him said:


> Its 7:30 am and 104.4   So, my guess is the antibiotic isnt working and/or its something like pneumonia or a bladder infection too or something....this is crazy...so its back to Urgent Care. (I do have pediatrician but they can't diagnose anything properly and the place is basically useless.....so I am actually better off with Urgent Care...I know everyone there and they are like family.) I am actually sitting here waiting for them to open so I can get going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry to hear devon is not feeling good still.  That is a high fever...I was flipping out at 103 i could not imagine 104 .  get taht lil lady to a doctor and keep us posted how its going.  You are in my thoughts.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

danicaw said:


>



I like it with the pink.



jessica52877 said:


> Thank you! Steal away! I had always seen them with artwork and just loved them and had meant to get around to making one but never did until I decided I needed it for hanging the outfits up! I need some better clothesline. I have bought about 3 different things so far and cute ends but it does the job.
> 
> The thread is from www.marathonthread.com
> 
> The website looks a bit odd. I called the first time I ordered and spoke to the nicest lady. I told her I wanted Piglet Pink, Crayola Orange, Pooh Yellow and so on and she was right on with the colors she picked!
> 
> The 2nd time I ordered the 2 most popular sets of 50 spools. They are 1100 yds (is it yards) on a mini cone as you saw in Heather's picture. The price is great at $75.
> 
> * SALE CODE# PC02: Item #7ST50A: 50 of our most popular colors
> -POLYESTER COLLECTIONS
> 1,100 yd mini cones. 100% polyester filament thread offers unique luster and high durability. It is extremely colorfast and great for children¡¯s clothes and towels.
> Regular Price: $91.50 (20 FREE Home Needles-Any Size, 10 Ballpoint, 10 Sharp Point)  $75*
> 
> It says it is a sale but it has been on sale for a LONG time! Years! Click on sale then value thread!
> 
> It is $1.95 per spool if you just order a few.



Thank you so much!  What a great price...



jham said:


>



I love the fabric!  Such a cute dress.



karebear1 said:


> Does anyone here have some SUPER DELICIOUS recipes for homemade caramels or recipes for homemade gourmet caramel apples? I feel the need to make them immediately!!



I don't have a recipe..but gourmet caramel apples sound yummy!


----------



## minnie2

twob4him-
 OH NO!  I hope urgent care can help her!  Have they checked her for a UTI yet?  Like I said Kyle used to spike high fevers out of no where and it was always a UTI!  Actually the 1st few months of his life he had 3 so they ran all kinds of tests that where awful!   the VCUG being the worst!  I cried the whole time that one happened.  He didn't which amazed us all.  Then a pediatric Urologist put him on a low does antibiotics for his 1st yr.  Man that was a fight daily!  

Good luck!


----------



## karebear1

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I don't have a recipe..but gourmet caramel apples sound yummy!



Doesn't it though???   I'm still craving it too!  I love the ones that have the apple pie filling taste on them, and would love to have a recipe for that one!


----------



## disneymomof1

billwendy said:


> disneymomof1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad your daughter is feeling better.  How nice of your hubby to point out the huge Joann's in Florida, maybe he stopped in and picked you up a treat ??!!  I'm up for a meet at the fabric shop in Ocean City.  /QUOTE]
> 
> Hi - where is the fabric shop on Asbury?? i cant believe I havent been in there!! i havent been on Asbury too much lately - we go to Calvary Chapel there on the cornere - and sometimes the hardware store or Hoys....but I gotta find this!!! What is your favorite OC restaurant?
> 
> 
> 
> ooh - that is really cool!! i love it! thanks for thinking of Daniel!!
> 
> Cathy - I hope Devon is feeling better soon - how is she tonight? I always feel worse at night time....if you open a quilt shop in OC, I'll be there every weekend in the summer!! Will you have coupons!!!???
> 
> Prayers for Noah's family. One thing I have learned from the many special families I work with at the hospital, is that the family just doesnt know what to do with themselves after their dear one has departed. So much of live was spent caring for their childs daily needs, which takes hours and hours - and lots of appointments. So they feel really lost - praying that they will remember all the fun times they had with Noah and remember that he is in a much better place now, free from a wheelchair, and a trach - God Bless them all....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy, you must go to the fabric store, you will love it, very small but full of gorgeous fabrics. My favorite OC restaurant used to be the Culinary Garden, right near where the Chatterbox is.  They had the best bacon, tomato and cheese omelettes. Oh sadly they closed up.   Now I would have to say it's a toss up, I love Piccini back on 8th? and West Ave, excellant pizza, I love Spadafora's Seafood, and on the boardwalk I cannot let a summer go by without visiting the Hamburger Construction Co. (next to Playland) and having a Taylor Pork Roll with cheese sandwich.  Where do you like to go ???
Click to expand...


----------



## minnie2

Ok here is Wubzy!  He looks better from a distance!  LOL  Ok so does my yard!   













This is for my girlfriend's DD's 3rd bday.  My girlfriend is terrified of color and bright stuff so I had to go simple.

 Wubzy probably would have been better if I outlined him in yellow but every where I looked for pictures of he he was outlined in black so I figured I would TRY to be authentic.  I had to go over it twice.  I am never happy with my appliques.  I know I am a beginner but why can't I be a natural!     I figured Wubzy would be easy he is basically a box!  UM NO!!! he has more curves then you would think!!! 
Any way he looks like Wubzy so I guess that is all that counts.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

karebear1 said:


> Doesn't it though???   I'm still craving it too!  I love the ones that have the apple pie filling taste on them, and would love to have a recipe for that one!



Karen - my Granny used to make the BEST caramel apples in the world!  She only makes them at Halloween and we all fight over them...thank goodness my kids wont eat them, leaves more for me and DH.  I am so sad to think I may never taste them again since her stroke ( she wants to stay in assisted living...she is too scared to go home alone).  But Thanks for reminding me of them!  

I gave her a journal a few years ago for Mother's day (to both my grandmothers) and asked them to put all of their favorite recipes in there.  I just went and looked...stinker didn't put the caramel apples....I guess she wasn't ready to give that one up!   But, can I suggest to you all to do this before your grandmothers get too old.  What a treasure that book will always be to me and something so wonderful to give to Katie someday.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

danicaw said:


> Ok now I need some help...with color combos....
> I am going to make the Wrap Dress from YCMT..... probably not for a few weeks or even early next month, but I don't know which stripes work better with my main fabric (main fabric is the sea animals)......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the pink - I was trying to make it more girly, but I didn't love it and then got the other, and am not sure if its better.
> Opinions, please



I like the pink stripe as well.  Where did you get the sea horse fabric? And did they have a boy type print similar?  I always make coordinatling sets for my kids and my 2 girlfriends kids for our anual no daddys trip to the beach.  This year, I have to make 7 outfits YIKES


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

minnie2 said:


> Ok here is Wubzy!  He looks better from a distance!  LOL  Ok so does my yard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for my girlfriend's DD's 3rd bday.  My girlfriend is terrified of color and bright stuff so I had to go simple.
> 
> Wubzy probably would have been better if I outlined him in yellow but every where I looked for pictures of he he was outlined in black so I figured I would TRY to be authentic.  I had to go over it twice.  I am never happy with my appliques.  I know I am a beginner but why can't I be a natural!     I figured Wubzy would be easy he is basically a box!  UM NO!!! he has more curves then you would think!!!
> Any way he looks like Wubzy so I guess that is all that counts.



That turned out great!  Timmy said you need to do Widget too!   He loves Wubzy and he said it looks great!!!


----------



## Stephres

danicaw said:


>



I love the nightgown! I make them all the time for Megan because they are so easy.

I like the pink stripe too.



minnie2 said:


>



The outfit is cute and all, but I am sitting here wondering what kind of beautiful children would result if Nik and Jacob got married. Is that wrong of me?


----------



## asktriplets

minnie2 said:


> twob4him-
> OH NO!  I hope urgent care can help her!  Have they checked her for a UTI yet?  Like I said Kyle used to spike high fevers out of no where and it was always a UTI!  Actually the 1st few months of his life he had 3 so they ran all kinds of tests that where awful!   the VCUG being the worst!  I cried the whole time that one happened.  He didn't which amazed us all.  Then a pediatric Urologist put him on a low does antibiotics for his 1st yr.  Man that was a fight daily!
> 
> Good luck!



how awful for your poor little guy! my dd didn't start getting kidney infections until last year (when she was 5), and i couldn't imagine having to go through all that we went through with a baby!  our VCUGs were a DREAM (literally) thanks to the use of a "twilight" drug...my dds were mildly sedated, so we could still talk to them through the procedure, but they don't remember a thing!

good suggestion on making sure the urgent care checks for a UTI!

twob4him: UTIs  are tricky things and they are a good guess when you're talking about a little girl with a high fever in the absence of other symptoms.  if they do a "pee stick" test in the urget care (where they do an instant test on the urine), make sure they also send a sterile urine sample into the lab to get cultured as we've had 2 pee stick tests that came back negative but the culture came back positive.

if it turns out to be a UTI/kidney infection, please feel free to PM me if you want any more info. or have questions.  i'm no expert, but i've been through 5 kidney infections in the last year with my dds, so i'd be happy to share more of my experience.  (good news for us is that since we started my 1 dd on daily antibiotics, she's been infection free!)

thinking of you,


----------



## revrob

danicaw said:


> Super Cute! l love the fabric too. Great Job!
> 
> 
> 
> Great purse!
> 
> 
> I don't remember if I shared the story of our late, late Christmas in March with you all, but long story - short... we had a late Christmas this last weekend with my folks. The kids wanted Grandma and Grandpa to have matching Chef's hats, and that they should look like watermelons
> So, this is what we ended up with.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were a huge hit and that was before they saw the "grandma" and "grandpa" embroidered on the front of the.
> 
> And today I made my first CarlaC pattern!
> I have to say the 100+ pages is a bit intimidating at first but it turned out great and I can't wait to do more. I made a nightgown for DD2 from the Peasant pattern. I had some pink, moon and stars flannel that had been in a drawer for months....scratch that, years. Now it is on DD while she fights bedtime  thats a better use of it I think. I was literally sewing the final seam while Hubby was starting her bedtime stories tonight. Then she put it on and DS5 told her she looked like Princess Aurora...seriously thats what he said.... and she started bouncing off the walls. So a getting a picture was a challenge. This is what you get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, do you think that child will sleep anytime soon
> 
> Ok now I need some help...with color combos....
> I am going to make the Wrap Dress from YCMT..... probably not for a few weeks or even early next month, but I don't know which stripes work better with my main fabric (main fabric is the sea animals)......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the pink - I was trying to make it more girly, but I didn't love it and then got the other, and am not sure if its better.
> Opinions, please
> 
> Thanks!
> Just noticed my pics are all pretty small... sorry




Love the nightgown!  I seriously need to make a few of those.  Yours turned out so cute!  I can see why she's so excited.

As far as the fabric for the wrap dress - I personally prefer the pink stripe combo.




*Toadstool* said:


> Aww... maybe she will feel better before Thursday?? Poor little girl!
> I'll bet tickets are non-refundable. We are going on May 1st to Disney on Ice. I'd imagine it would be the same show since you are in Texas. We are seeing Mickey and Minnie's magical journey.



Yes, we were supposed to see Mickey and Minnie's magical journey.  But it does look like we're gonna miss it.  She is feeling better this morning than she was yesterday, but she still has a fever, so she's still contagious.  PLUS, my son is now coughing up a lung.  He's probably going to the Dr. today.  My DH is beginning to feel pretty puny too.  We're a sickly lot, I tell you!

One good thing is that we purchased our tickets with AMEX, and they insure tickets in the event that something happens and you can't make it.  We've got to research a bit about what we need to do, but we're hopeful that they'll refund our money.  Keeping our fingers crossesd!




twob4him said:


> Its 7:30 am and 104.4   So, my guess is the antibiotic isnt working and/or its something like pneumonia or a bladder infection too or something....this is crazy...so its back to Urgent Care. (I do have pediatrician but they can't diagnose anything properly and the place is basically useless.....so I am actually better off with Urgent Care...I know everyone there and they are like family.) I am actually sitting here waiting for them to open so I can get going.




Someone may have said this already, so I'm sorry if it's a repeat.  One thing AbbyGrace's pediatrician said yesterday is that a simple infection wouldn't cause a fever spike up to 103-104.  When we went in, AbbyGrace's fever was 103.7.  She looked at her ear and said she had an infection, but that there was probably something viral because a virus is what causes high temperature spikes.  That's what caused her to do a flu test.  She also said that the ear infection was probably a virul infection in response to the flu.  She's being treated for the ear infection AND for the flu, and I'm still giving her tylenol/motrin to try to keep her fever down.  I say that to say that there could be something viral going on if her fever is that high?  I sure hope you're able to figure something out soon and that you're all feeling better real soon!


----------



## lucyanna girl

Seeing all the wonderful fabric stashes and sewing rooms some of you have (and thinking about sewing for new baby Taylor) made me have the craziest dream last night.

We are bursting at the seams in our house. I'd love to have a spare room. Well last night I dreamed I "found" not one. but two rooms that I'd just never noticed before and one of them was a sewing room.  

Penny


----------



## minnie2

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Karen - my Granny used to make the BEST caramel apples in the world!  She only makes them at Halloween and we all fight over them...thank goodness my kids wont eat them, leaves more for me and DH.  I am so sad to think I may never taste them again since her stroke ( she wants to stay in assisted living...she is too scared to go home alone).  But Thanks for reminding me of them!
> 
> I gave her a journal a few years ago for Mother's day (to both my grandmothers) and asked them to put all of their favorite recipes in there.  I just went and looked...stinker didn't put the caramel apples....I guess she wasn't ready to give that one up!   But, can I suggest to you all to do this before your grandmothers get too old.  What a treasure that book will always be to me and something so wonderful to give to Katie someday.


I love that book idea to pass down from generations!  My SIL is doing one from her grandmother with a lot of Russian recipes problem is there is no measurements!  I wish she could have gotten Pop's fruit thingy before he passed of course Pop and I where the only ones that would eat them!  More for us!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> That turned out great!  Timmy said you need to do Widget too!   He loves Wubzy and he said it looks great!!!


Thanks!  If a little kid likes it that to me is a RAVE review!   My girlfriend whose DD it is for said I need to make the other characters but I am askeer to try it!  



Stephres said:


> The outfit is cute and all, but I am sitting here wondering what kind of beautiful children would result if Nik and Jacob got married. Is that wrong of me?


Not wrong and here is my take.  They would be adorable, blonde haired blue eyes, skinny legged Disney loving kid with grandma's who would sew up a storm for them so it wouldn't matter that they where all legs because they would be in custom clothes from birth!   

How old is Jacob? (Nikki is 9) I am all for pre arranged marriages to a good family 

Wait isn't he Tessa's?  Or are you studding your son off?    



asktriplets said:


> how awful for your poor little guy! my dd didn't start getting kidney infections until last year (when she was 5), and i couldn't imagine having to go through all that we went through with a baby!  our VCUGs were a DREAM (literally) thanks to the use of a "twilight" drug...my dds were mildly sedated, so we could still talk to them through the procedure, but they don't remember a thing!
> 
> good suggestion on making sure the urgent care checks for a UTI!


You got so lucky they where twilight VCUG's!  Kyle was wide awake!  George held his arms down and I talked to him rubbing the tip of the binky and he didn't even flinch.  All the techs kept saying what a dream he was after the last kid they had who screamed and wiggled.  I felt bed but we joked and said we feel the same way about him because he WAS such an easy baby compared to Nikki!  Kyle freaked for his renal ultrasound and all that was was laying on his belly and doing an ultra sound!  Go figure!


----------



## karebear1

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Karen - my Granny used to make the BEST caramel apples in the world!  She only makes them at Halloween and we all fight over them...thank goodness my kids wont eat them, leaves more for me and DH.  I am so sad to think I may never taste them again since her stroke ( she wants to stay in assisted living...she is too scared to go home alone).  But Thanks for reminding me of them!
> 
> I gave her a journal a few years ago for Mother's day (to both my grandmothers) and asked them to put all of their favorite recipes in there.  I just went and looked...stinker didn't put the caramel apples....I guess she wasn't ready to give that one up!   But, can I suggest to you all to do this before your grandmothers get too old.  What a treasure that book will always be to me and something so wonderful to give to Katie someday.



That is such a sweet memory! Does granny live in a place where she has kitchen access???  Can she come home for a visit?? If so, I think she would love to still make them and pass on the tradition to a granddaughter that has such fond  memories of them!  She can sit and tell you what to do, and you can be her hands. What a tender memory that would be?!?!  Learning how to make those yummy caramel apples from your grandma so you can pass down this tradition at Halloween time. You should see if you can do this with her. She probably gets so bored staying in that assisted living place all the time! (Then, when she pass on the recipe, pass it on to me!  )

Love your idea about a recipe book. My mom would never do it, but my DH's mom would! I think I might just do that! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## HeatherSue

LisaNJ25 said:


> Happy St Patricks Day!!
> 
> I need to dust off machine since I now I have a trip planned.
> 
> Here is Belle and Will from today with the shirt I made her. The sun was in their eyes


What a couple of cuties!  The pillowcase dress is just perfect!



jham said:


>


That is such a cute little dress!



billwendy said:


> Prayers for Noah's family.


Are you talking about Jonah, or did something happen with Noah??



lovesdumbo said:


>


That purse is SO pretty!



karebear1 said:


> Does anyone here have some SUPER DELICIOUS recipes for homemade caramels or recipes for homemade gourmet caramel apples? I feel the need to make them immediately!!





jham said:


> Go to bed crazy woman!


These 2 posts had me    



danicaw said:


>


The hats are so cute!  I also like the nightgown!  I need to make Tessa a few more of those.  I keep going back and forth from the pink to the green. I really like BOTH of them!



*Toadstool* said:


> I enjoyed the photo tour of your sewing room. When do we get to find out why you might be losing your sewing room???
> 
> How do I get to the disboutiquers page on facebook? I am so lost on there! I now have one friend though. Thanks Crystal!!!
> [/B][/COLOR]


Did you see the link Teresa posted?  I think you might have because I'm your friend now!



asktriplets said:


> thanks for all of your help last week on my question about a tie...i did look at the youcanmakeityourself patterns, but they were more than i wanted to spend ($4....i wanted free ).  the one tutorial i found was great, but the woman who wrote it said it took her about 3 hours to make!!
> 
> i ended up tracing DH's tie onto the shamrock fabric left over from the girls' top/skirt (it is the joann's fabric that has the green shamrock swirls with a black background and sparkles) and then just used the wrong side of the fabric as the back side of the tie and sewed those together.  when i sewed it, i moved the seams in about an inch on the sides to scale the size down.  one thing i did pick up from that on-line tutorial was to add interfacing, which i did at the bottom (but in retrospect, i wish i had lined the tie about half way up...the cotton wrinkles easily!)
> 
> my ds had the choice to wear the "sparkly side" or the other side (the back side of that fabric had a cool, washed out look) today and he went for the bling to match his sisters!
> 
> the kids looked nice in their first set of made-by-me clothes (and i was so dang proud of myself!), now all i have to do is remember to get a picture of the three of them BEFORE they are running off to catch the bus!  (the one i got wasn't so special)
> 
> tonight i made my first carlac!! i found perfect fabric for the a-line reversible dress, and i finished (except the snaps) a little one for my good friend's baby shower this weekend...she has been waiting for YEARS for her adoption to go through, and they leave in about a month to go to china to pick up their little girl!  my plan is to make 2 more for my girls, and another 1 for the daughter of our other good friend from high school.  my ds and my friend's ds are getting reversible ties made out of the same fabric (it's blue and green)...i'm thinking that these coordinating outfits will make for the sweetest picture when they all finally get together!
> thank you carlac!  you made even MY sewing look good!!
> 
> whew...it's 3:15am here.  the dress is done and the fabric scraps are picked up off the kitchen table...i suppose my "sewing high" will fade eventually, so i'd better get to bed.
> 
> you all are such an inspiration! thanks!


THIS POST CALLS FOR PICTURES!!!  



minnie2 said:


> Ok here is Wubzy!  He looks better from a distance!  LOL  Ok so does my yard!


I love it, Marlo!! I think he looks great outlined in black!  Sometimes that looks better than matching the color, anyway.  I did Goofy and outlined him in black and I thought he looked much better than matching the colors.



lucyanna girl said:


> Seeing all the wonderful fabric stashes and sewing rooms some of you have (and thinking about sewing for new baby Taylor) made me have the craziest dream last night.
> 
> We are bursting at the seams in our house. I'd love to have a spare room. Well last night I dreamed I "found" not one. but two rooms that I'd just never noticed before and one of them was a sewing room.
> 
> Penny


 I bet you were disappointed when you woke up!



minnie2 said:


> Not wrong and here is my take.  They would be adorable, blonde haired blue eyes, skinny legged Disney loving kid with grandma's who would sew up a storm for them so it wouldn't matter that they where all legs because they would be in custom clothes from birth!
> 
> How old is Jacob? (Nikki is 9) I am all for pre arranged marriages to a good family
> 
> Wait isn't he Tessa's?  Or are you studding your son off?



He's ARMINDA'S!!!  

REALLY, Steph!


----------



## HeatherSue

If you'd like to do something to help comfort Jonah's family,  here is a link to the new thread on the Big Give board:

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=67674&threadid=594907&page=1#4164654


----------



## kstgelais4

*Toadstool* said:


> Oh wow. Those are beautiful! I have no idea which parts you made and which parts were premade though. I am a huge Martha Stewart fan, and could spend a ton on all that stuff just because I adore everything she makes. I should probably stay away from your hobby!


LOL! Thanks! Nothing is premade. Well except for the ribbon or paper. lol. It is a fun hobby, but can be pricey! 



Jennia said:


> WOW those are so neat! Definitely puts any storebought card to shame, especially love the pirate invitations.


Thanks! I love the pirate invites too! I talked Ben into a Pirate party because of those stamps. lol!



the_seamstress said:


> ah shucks, thanks
> that's only a small part of it, too ...
> the FULL BOLTS are stacked to the ceiling on a high shelf all around the room ...
> Plus, there's hanging fabric below the counter top.
> It's a SMALL 12'x12' room ... so really had to organize to get it all to fit ... and still be able to work in here a bit.
> click to enlarge.
> older pixs =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> homemade patterns & projects get hung in baggies =
> [URL="http://i208.photobucket.com/albums/bb57/the-seamstress/sewroom/100_7767.jpg"]
> 
> 
> 
> after moving some stuff around, recently = had to add more stuff, right?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a small room, so it's hard to backup enough to get good pixs ...
> there's a big U shaped work counter all around the room ... minus just enough wall space a 4'x2.5' light table, and a 3.5'x6' cutting table ... + there's a rolling storage/triple ironing board/photo display counter that moves about the middle, like an island.
> 
> there's a curtain hanging from that bar, along the top shelf, that holds my velvet backdrop for photos.
> 
> the counters hold my serger, 2 counter-inset all-metal sewing machines, an embroidery machine, and a backup plastic sewing machine (for buttonholes) ...
> 
> I'll try to take pixs of the island & counters when they are cleaned up a bit more = messy right now, from sewing.
> 
> only one cook in this kitchen, mind you.
> 
> I'm working on getting us moved about of here & into a bigger place = some day.
> Would love-love-love to have more room & cabinets to hide everything away!


I <3 Your stash/room! I covet it!!!! (Great. now I need to go to confession says the good Catholic girl!)


minnie2 said:


> Great cards!  I used to scrap but now that I have found sewing I haven't touched my scrap stuff.....  My kids have a TON of stamps!  They love it.


Thanks!
I had to find a balance between the two. Sometimes I don't though. lol. I will go 2 months without Stamping, or 2 months without sewing. I have a hard time being fair with my hobbies. lol.



jessica52877 said:


> I just read this from Jonah's trip report and wanted to post it here as I know alot of you took part in his give.
> 
> "I know I neglected his trip report but the memories are still there. Jonah passed away March 13, 2007.  He pulled out his trach in the middle of the night.  We are having his visitation on Wednesday and his funeral on thursday.  We are having a tough will the realization that he isn't here with us.  We are remembering the good times that we had with him and that always brings a smile to our faces.  We can't thank Make-A-Wish enough for giving us some of those favorite memories. We can't thank Give Kids the World enough either. Please just remember us.
> 
> becca"
> 
> I assume she meant to write 2009 where it says 2007. I am so sad to see this  but felt the need to share! Here is a link to his TR.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=26133538#post26133538


Oh! this made me cry! I am saying prayers for his family!



carrie6466 said:


> Just wanted to post a few pictures of a dress I made my dd for St. Pats Day


So CUTE!



HeatherSue said:


> Wow, you make gorgeous cards!! I save all of the homemade cards I get.  They are so special!


Awww. When people say things like this it makes it worth it! I hope that the people I send cards to also save theirs!



Clutterbug said:


> Okay, I'm trying to catch up a bit...
> 
> Jessica - The Suess sets are fantastic!
> Penny - What a sweet, tiny little girl.
> Wendy - I LOVE that fabric!  I want one of each color for a round neck top, peasant top with a sash and a summer purse for me - LOL!
> 
> Piper - The Minnie Dot twirl it really cute!
> 
> Kelly - Your cards are fabulous!  I envy those with talent for stamping because I've tried it a few times and I'm just no good at it.  I love the look though!
> 
> Kathy/NaeNae - I can't offer any advice, but I can't wait to see what you do with your new sewing room! I understand what you mean about daunting though - so many options available it would be so hard to decide what you want.
> 
> Okay, I have to get off this thread or I'm going to spend the entire day looking at fabric stashes and sewing rooms.  I have WAYY too much work to get done.


Thank you! I'm sure you'd be good though! It takes practice just like sewing!



HeatherSue said:


> POSSIBLE FAREWELL TO HEATHER'S SEWING ROOM
> 
> She was a good sewing room, but she may be lost soon, due to a very good reason.  I am dying to tell you all the reason, but I can't yet (no, I'm not pregnant)!  I will tell you as soon as I am allowed, though.  It may not happen at all, so I may be able to keep my sewing room, after all.  Okay, that's enough cryptic talk.
> 
> I took some new pictures for the occasion:
> The view from the doorway.  I put my Cinderella's castle picture in the chair for you all to see because I never got around to hanging it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the view into the attached bathroom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the empty drawer in my desk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That used to contain all of this stuff, until the drawer fell off and the stuff went everywhere...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the drawer on my other desk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful Marathon thread.  It was pretty inexpensive, thanks for the link, Jessica!


wow! Heather! Your room is great!


froggy33 said:


> These cards are amazing!!  I do not need a new hobby...I do not need a new hobby...!!  Just beautiful!


Thanks! What did you say? You DON'T need another hobby?  



danicaw said:


> Ooo! Card making is my other crafty hobby.... I love yours, great stuff.
> Thanks for sharing!


Ohhh! I want to see yours! Share!!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I wish I could get some Sewing in  but the kids are home all week for Intersession.  I did get this done on Sunday.


Wow! You have been busy! A bow holder has been on my list! yours came out great!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Wow..those are really cute cards!  I have said for years that I want to start making cards...so I go out buy myself some stamps, and they have been sitting in my drawers for years!


Well, get out some paper and stamp lady! NO seriously, It's some great stress relief.

I will update on my  lack of sewing projects in the next day or two. I know you are all on the edge of your seats. lol


----------



## twob4him

OK back from Urgent Care....they said no pneumonia or UTI....so far....just keep on keepin on with the tylenol/motrin etc and wait one more day..she should be on the upswing tomorrow.  For some reason I thought the antibiotic would kick in sooner. Thanks everyone for the well wishes!  




disneymomof1 said:


> billwendy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wendy, you must go to the fabric store, you will love it, very small but full of gorgeous fabrics. My favorite OC restaurant used to be the Culinary Garden, right near where the Chatterbox is.  They had the best bacon, tomato and cheese omelettes. Oh sadly they closed up.   Now I would have to say it's a toss up, I love Piccini back on 8th? and West Ave, excellant pizza, I love Spadafora's Seafood, and on the boardwalk I cannot let a summer go by without visiting the Hamburger Construction Co. (next to Playland) and having a Taylor Pork Roll with cheese sandwich.  Where do you like to go ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've only ever eaten at Mac's pizza in OC   We usually only go a few nights each summer and so that would explain it...we don't stay overnight or anything. I'm up for anything! We could shop and then eat! Can't think of anything better (well besides Disney)
Click to expand...


----------



## minnie2

HeatherSue said:


> I love it, Marlo!! I think he looks great outlined in black!  Sometimes that looks better than matching the color, anyway.  I did Goofy and outlined him in black and I thought he looked much better than matching the colors.
> 
> 
> 
> He's ARMINDA'S!!!
> 
> REALLY, Steph!


thanks!  Did you have to outline him twice when you used black?  Is that a normal thing?  I am wondering if I would like my other appliques more if I outlined them twice 

Ok I knew he was some ones!   I just had the wrong kid's!   

So Steph is pimping her son!      

Either way he has some cute girls to choose from!     

Ok I was just in the mood to use a bunch of these 


*For those of you who applique *do you try to do most of the applique in one fluid motion or do you stop and start alot?  Does that make sense?


----------



## Twins+2more

Cute wubzy.

Speeking of those cartoons...am I the only one who finds YO GABBA GABBA super anoying.  And what is with the red ribbed talking di1do..."SERIOUSLY".  SOrry if I offended anyone, but I can not stand that character.


----------



## Clutterbug

carrie6466 said:


> Just wanted to post a few pictures of a dress I made my dd for St. Pats Day



That is very cute!



revrob said:


> My children are on Spring Break this week  WOO HOO!  We have tickets to Disney on Ice for Thursday evening.  WOO HOO!  BUT WAIT!  AbbyGrace wakes up yestereday morning with a fever.  We alternate Tylenol and Motrin all day, and her fever drops, but never goes away.  SO, we spent the morning at the pediatricians office.  Turns out she has the flu, and an ear infection.  My poor baby!  She's spending her vey first spring break in bed feeling miserable.  It looks like our trip is cancelled, and we're staying home pumping fluids into my baby girl.  My DH is picking up her scripts right now, I sure hope they help her.
> 
> 
> Heather, I love the tribute to your sewing room!  If there's one positive thing about AbbyGrace being sick, it's that I have the time to straighten out my craft room this week.  I've already started, and I hope to be finished re-organizing everything either today or tomorrow.  I'll snap some pictures when I get it complete.



I hope the meds kick in and she starts feeling better soon! 



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Hi everyone! New here, and pretty new to sewing. I have been reading your post since I found it the other day. I am only up to page 58 so far, but I did want to say that you all are super talented! I am amazed by some of your creations, and my daughter's are always checking out the pictures behind me and suggesting that I make them some of the beautiful dresses ad such.  Here is a picture of my latest projects that are finished. these are for my two daughter's and I also made my neices dresses out of the same fabric ( different patterns) but I forgot to take pics of them before I gave them to them. I'll be sure to post a picture of the four of them wearing their dresses to church!



Those are very pretty and you did a wonderful job!  I love the colors of that fabric.



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I



CUTE, CUTE, CUTE!  I love the little pockets on your pillowcase top!



LisaNJ25 said:


>



They look great!  Very festive. 



lovesdumbo said:


>



I love the bag!  Thanks so much for pointing out that pattern.  I am having a bit of a bag obsession lately. 



danicaw said:


> I bought the pink - I was trying to make it more girly, but I didn't love it and then got the other, and am not sure if its better.
> Opinions, please



Those hats looks like a fun gift!  I'm sure they loved that you used the kids' idea.  
I think both fabrics match really well, it just depends on what colors you like.  My DD would probably choose the blue/green/purple one since she likes that color scheme.



*Toadstool* said:


> Cute. Love the dress. I think those are ruffles on the sides?
> *
> How do I get to the disboutiquers page on facebook? I am so lost on there! I now have one friend though. Thanks Crystal!!!
> *



Thanks!  Yes, they are rufflish, but not very full since I made a mistake and didn't have much fabric to use to correct it.
I will see if I can find you!  Facebook can be confusing at first, but it's lots of fun.  I think if you put Disboutique in the main search box, you will be able to find the group.  




minnie2 said:


> Ok here is Wubzy!  He looks better from a distance!  LOL  Ok so does my yard!



I think you did a great job on the applique!


----------



## t-beri

asktriplets said:


> thanks for all of your help last week on my question about a tie...i did look at the youcanmakeityourself patterns, but they were more than i wanted to spend ($4....i wanted free ).  the one tutorial i found was great, but the woman who wrote it said it took her about 3 hours to make!!
> 
> i ended up tracing DH's tie onto the shamrock fabric left over from the girls' top/skirt (it is the joann's fabric that has the green shamrock swirls with a black background and sparkles) and then just used the wrong side of the fabric as the back side of the tie and sewed those together.  when i sewed it, i moved the seams in about an inch on the sides to scale the size down.  one thing i did pick up from that on-line tutorial was to add interfacing, which i did at the bottom (but in retrospect, i wish i had lined the tie about half way up...the cotton wrinkles easily!)
> 
> my ds had the choice to wear the "sparkly side" or the other side (the back side of that fabric had a cool, washed out look) today and he went for the bling to match his sisters!
> 
> the kids looked nice in their first set of made-by-me clothes (and i was so dang proud of myself!), now all i have to do is remember to get a picture of the three of them BEFORE they are running off to catch the bus!  (the one i got wasn't so special)
> 
> tonight i made my first carlac!! i found perfect fabric for the a-line reversible dress, and i finished (except the snaps) a little one for my good friend's baby shower this weekend...she has been waiting for YEARS for her adoption to go through, and they leave in about a month to go to china to pick up their little girl!  my plan is to make 2 more for my girls, and another 1 for the daughter of our other good friend from high school.  my ds and my friend's ds are getting reversible ties made out of the same fabric (it's blue and green)...i'm thinking that these coordinating outfits will make for the sweetest picture when they all finally get together!
> thank you carlac!  you made even MY sewing look good!!
> 
> whew...it's 3:15am here.  the dress is done and the fabric scraps are picked up off the kitchen table...i suppose my "sewing high" will fade eventually, so i'd better get to bed.
> 
> you all are such an inspiration! thanks!



I agree, we need pics!!!!  You are so done now chic! Now you will never want to cut out all of those annoying pieces of a commercial pattern! 
I am whipping up an a-line for a babyshower myself, I'm hoping it comes together quickly!!!
Can't wait to see what you made!!!


----------



## jham

danicaw said:


> Super Cute! l love the fabric too. Great Job!
> 
> 
> 
> Great purse!
> 
> 
> I don't remember if I shared the story of our late, late Christmas in March with you all, but long story - short... we had a late Christmas this last weekend with my folks. The kids wanted Grandma and Grandpa to have matching Chef's hats, and that they should look like watermelons
> So, this is what we ended up with.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were a huge hit and that was before they saw the "grandma" and "grandpa" embroidered on the front of the.
> 
> And today I made my first CarlaC pattern!
> I have to say the 100+ pages is a bit intimidating at first but it turned out great and I can't wait to do more. I made a nightgown for DD2 from the Peasant pattern. I had some pink, moon and stars flannel that had been in a drawer for months....scratch that, years. Now it is on DD while she fights bedtime  thats a better use of it I think. I was literally sewing the final seam while Hubby was starting her bedtime stories tonight. Then she put it on and DS5 told her she looked like Princess Aurora...seriously thats what he said.... and she started bouncing off the walls. So a getting a picture was a challenge. This is what you get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, do you think that child will sleep anytime soon
> 
> Ok now I need some help...with color combos....
> I am going to make the Wrap Dress from YCMT..... probably not for a few weeks or even early next month, but I don't know which stripes work better with my main fabric (main fabric is the sea animals)......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the pink - I was trying to make it more girly, but I didn't love it and then got the other, and am not sure if its better.
> Opinions, please
> 
> Thanks!
> Just noticed my pics are all pretty small... sorry



I like both fabric combos  The chef hats are perfect!  How did you find such perfect watermelony fabric? 



twob4him said:


> Its 7:30 am and 104.4  So, my guess is the antibiotic isnt working and/or its something like pneumonia or a bladder infection too or something....this is crazy...so its back to Urgent Care. (I do have pediatrician but they can't diagnose anything properly and the place is basically useless.....so I am actually better off with Urgent Care...I know everyone there and they are like family.) I am actually sitting here waiting for them to open so I can get going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/COLOR][/SIZE]



So sorry Devon is still so sick!  



minnie2 said:


> Ok here is Wubzy!  He looks better from a distance!  LOL  Ok so does my yard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for my girlfriend's DD's 3rd bday.  My girlfriend is terrified of color and bright stuff so I had to go simple.
> 
> Wubzy probably would have been better if I outlined him in yellow but every where I looked for pictures of he he was outlined in black so I figured I would TRY to be authentic.  I had to go over it twice.  I am never happy with my appliques.  I know I am a beginner but why can't I be a natural!     I figured Wubzy would be easy he is basically a box!  UM NO!!! he has more curves then you would think!!!
> Any way he looks like Wubzy so I guess that is all that counts.



Wubzy looks great!  I showed it to Lily and she yelled "Wubzy!" so I think it gets the 3-year-old girl seal of approval!



revrob said:


> Love the nightgown!  I seriously need to make a few of those.  Yours turned out so cute!  I can see why she's so excited.
> 
> As far as the fabric for the wrap dress - I personally prefer the pink stripe combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we were supposed to see Mickey and Minnie's magical journey.  But it does look like we're gonna miss it.  She is feeling better this morning than she was yesterday, but she still has a fever, so she's still contagious.  PLUS, my son is now coughing up a lung.  He's probably going to the Dr. today.  My DH is beginning to feel pretty puny too.  We're a sickly lot, I tell you!
> 
> One good thing is that we purchased our tickets with AMEX, and they insure tickets in the event that something happens and you can't make it.  We've got to research a bit about what we need to do, but we're hopeful that they'll refund our money.  Keeping our fingers crossesd!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone may have said this already, so I'm sorry if it's a repeat.  One thing AbbyGrace's pediatrician said yesterday is that a simple infection wouldn't cause a fever spike up to 103-104.  When we went in, AbbyGrace's fever was 103.7.  She looked at her ear and said she had an infection, but that there was probably something viral because a virus is what causes high temperature spikes.  That's what caused her to do a flu test.  She also said that the ear infection was probably a virul infection in response to the flu.  She's being treated for the ear infection AND for the flu, and I'm still giving her tylenol/motrin to try to keep her fever down.  I say that to say that there could be something viral going on if her fever is that high?  I sure hope you're able to figure something out soon and that you're all feeling better real soon!



Sorry about missing the show!  I hope you can get your money back and that AbbyGrace feels better soon!  And your DH too!



lucyanna girl said:


> Seeing all the wonderful fabric stashes and sewing rooms some of you have (and thinking about sewing for new baby Taylor) made me have the craziest dream last night.
> 
> We are bursting at the seams in our house. I'd love to have a spare room. Well last night I dreamed I "found" not one. but two rooms that I'd just never noticed before and one of them was a sewing room.
> 
> Penny



That's a great dream!  Last night I dreamt we were on a Disney cruise.  I was SO MAD when I woke up because all we'd done was get on the ship and eat our first meal!  



minnie2 said:


> How old is Jacob? (Nikki is 9) I am all for pre arranged marriages to a good family
> 
> Wait isn't he Tessa's?  Or are you studding your son off?



 Tessa is Luke's


----------



## minnie2

jham said:


> Wubzy looks great!  I showed it to Lily and she yelled "Wubzy!" so I think it gets the 3-year-old girl seal of approval!
> 
> 
> Tessa is Luke's


Thanks!  Especially with a little kids approval 

 I realized that after I posted it!  Problem is there are far too many cute lttle boys around here!


----------



## tinashaver

Guess what... We leave tomorrow!  
I still have a few more things to do but for the most part I am ready I think!   Now I will have to write what page we are on so I remember were to start when we get back


----------



## danicaw

billwendy said:


> Cute hats, gown and that purse is adorable! Did your DD finally get some shut eye? I think I like the pink strip but either one is pretty...I love strips...... and dots and prints and plain...
> 
> Type in Disboutiquers in the search box at the top right corner...I had to do the same thing yesterday!  [/COLOR][/SIZE]



Believe it or not the little princess was asleep 20 minutes later.  She cracks me up.
I found the group on FB by just typing it in. Although it helps to spell it right  



disneylovinfamily said:


> I like the pink stripe as well.  Where did you get the sea horse fabric? And did they have a boy type print similar?  I always make coordinatling sets for my kids and my 2 girlfriends kids for our anual no daddys trip to the beach.  This year, I have to make 7 outfits YIKES



Fabric is from JoAnn, and it has lots of coordinating prints and colors. 



twob4him said:


> OK back from Urgent Care....they said no pneumonia or UTI....so far....just keep on keepin on with the tylenol/motrin etc and wait one more day..she should be on the upswing tomorrow.  For some reason I thought the antibiotic would kick in sooner. Thanks everyone for the well wishes!



I hope you are all feeling better soon.  



jham said:


> I like both fabric combos  The chef hats are perfect!  How did you find such perfect watermelony fabric?



I think the watermelon fabric came from Virginia Quilter online. 
I can waste a good couple of hours browsing fabric at that website 

Thanks for all the feedback on the stripes! I think I am leaning towards the pink.... now what to do with the other


----------



## lovesdumbo

Stephres said:


> What a cute purse!


Thanks!



danicaw said:


> Great purse!
> 
> 
> I don't remember if I shared the story of our late, late Christmas in March with you all, but long story - short... we had a late Christmas this last weekend with my folks. The kids wanted Grandma and Grandpa to have matching Chef's hats, and that they should look like watermelons
> So, this is what we ended up with.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were a huge hit and that was before they saw the "grandma" and "grandpa" embroidered on the front of the.
> 
> And today I made my first CarlaC pattern!
> I have to say the 100+ pages is a bit intimidating at first but it turned out great and I can't wait to do more. I made a nightgown for DD2 from the Peasant pattern. I had some pink, moon and stars flannel that had been in a drawer for months....scratch that, years. Now it is on DD while she fights bedtime  thats a better use of it I think. I was literally sewing the final seam while Hubby was starting her bedtime stories tonight. Then she put it on and DS5 told her she looked like Princess Aurora...seriously thats what he said.... and she started bouncing off the walls. So a getting a picture was a challenge. This is what you get
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, do you think that child will sleep anytime soon
> 
> Ok now I need some help...with color combos....
> I am going to make the Wrap Dress from YCMT..... probably not for a few weeks or even early next month, but I don't know which stripes work better with my main fabric (main fabric is the sea animals)......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the pink - I was trying to make it more girly, but I didn't love it and then got the other, and am not sure if its better.
> Opinions, please
> 
> Thanks!
> Just noticed my pics are all pretty small... sorry


Thanks!

I LOVE those chef hats!!!!  Great job on the nightgown.  I like both stripes and think they both look great so I would use the one you like best.




minnie2 said:


> Oh I have to check out that pattern!  The bag is great!


Thanks!  The bag went together perfectly.  When I held the lining up to the outside of the bag I didn't think it would work but it fit together great.  The tutorial didn't say to use interfacing but I did use it on the outside and on the handle.  I did the handle different too-she said to fold over each side a 1/4 inch then fold in half.  I just cut a strip 6" wide and folding in half and then each side in half so it was about 1 1/2" finished.




twob4him said:


> Its 7:30 am and 104.4   So, my guess is the antibiotic isnt working and/or its something like pneumonia or a bladder infection too or something....this is crazy...so its back to Urgent Care. (I do have pediatrician but they can't diagnose anything properly and the place is basically useless.....so I am actually better off with Urgent Care...I know everyone there and they are like family.) I am actually sitting here waiting for them to open so I can get going.


 Poor Devon and Mom too.  

We've been dealing with fevers in my house too.  Last Friday my little one had a fever of 101.8 but she was fine by Saturday.  Sunday my oldest DD wasn't feeling top notch.  She was home with a fever Monday & Tuesday and vomitting both nights.  Last night the little one had a fever of 103 but she was fine again this morning.  My oldest still had a fever of 99.something this morning and now my DS had a 100.1 this morning too.  I am SO done with the winter stuff!!!!  Need to open up all the windows.  






minnie2 said:


> Ok here is Wubzy!  He looks better from a distance!  LOL  Ok so does my yard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for my girlfriend's DD's 3rd bday.  My girlfriend is terrified of color and bright stuff so I had to go simple.
> 
> Wubzy probably would have been better if I outlined him in yellow but every where I looked for pictures of he he was outlined in black so I figured I would TRY to be authentic.  I had to go over it twice.  I am never happy with my appliques.  I know I am a beginner but why can't I be a natural!     I figured Wubzy would be easy he is basically a box!  UM NO!!! he has more curves then you would think!!!
> Any way he looks like Wubzy so I guess that is all that counts.


That is adorable!!!!  I didn't know who Wubbzy was so I had to look him up.  You did a great job on him.  She will LOVE him!




lucyanna girl said:


> Seeing all the wonderful fabric stashes and sewing rooms some of you have (and thinking about sewing for new baby Taylor) made me have the craziest dream last night.
> 
> We are bursting at the seams in our house. I'd love to have a spare room. Well last night I dreamed I "found" not one. but two rooms that I'd just never noticed before and one of them was a sewing room.
> 
> Penny


Too funny!


----------



## Jennia

twob4him said:


> Its 7:30 am and 104.4   So, my guess is the antibiotic isnt working and/or its something like pneumonia or a bladder infection too or something....this is crazy...so its back to Urgent Care. (I do have pediatrician but they can't diagnose anything properly and the place is basically useless.....so I am actually better off with Urgent Care...I know everyone there and they are like family.) I am actually sitting here waiting for them to open so I can get going.
> 
> 
> 
> Type in Disboutiquers in the search box at the top right corner...I had to do the same thing yesterday!  [/COLOR][/SIZE]



Sorry to hear that your dd is still not feeling well, hopefully she'll be well again very soon!



minnie2 said:


> Ok here is Wubzy!  He looks better from a distance!  LOL  Ok so does my yard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for my girlfriend's DD's 3rd bday.  My girlfriend is terrified of color and bright stuff so I had to go simple.
> 
> Wubzy probably would have been better if I outlined him in yellow but every where I looked for pictures of he he was outlined in black so I figured I would TRY to be authentic.  I had to go over it twice.  I am never happy with my appliques.  I know I am a beginner but why can't I be a natural!     I figured Wubzy would be easy he is basically a box!  UM NO!!! he has more curves then you would think!!!
> Any way he looks like Wubzy so I guess that is all that counts.



Oooh very cute, I could tell who it was right away.  



tinashaver said:


> Guess what... We leave tomorrow!
> I still have a few more things to do but for the most part I am ready I think!   Now I will have to write what page we are on so I remember were to start when we get back



Have fun and take tons of photos!!

Okay, we had a HORRIBLE St. Patrick's night. I decided to take DH and dd out to dinner, which for some reason dh was whining about having to go out. . .even though he ran in with us to get laundry detergent at the grocery store. Anyway, we go in, get seated, get our drinks. Everything going fine, but dh still giving me dirty looks for dragging him out in public.  Then, they give me my salad-dd eats one little bite, and begins vomiting EVERYWHERE!!!! I couldn't get out of the booth right away because dh wouldn't move the high chair, and just kept yelling at me, "Get her to the bathroom!" When I do get in there, I even have vomit in my *shoes* and she's still throwing up. The automatic towel dispenser wasn't working, either, luckily another mom came in with her baby, saw what was happening, and gave me some baby wipes. We come back out and I tell the waitress we're going to just leave and skip dinner, so they waive the check for our drinks/uneaten salad (which was so nice), and dh continues to be a snothead in the car. Then he decides to stop for pizza (while our dd is STILL crying and sick) and is in there for what feels like ever. When we get home, he's still being a brat, and goes straight downstairs with his food and won't help give her a bath or help with her so I can take one. Phew, end of vent. =P


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

karebear1 said:


> That is such a sweet memory! Does granny live in a place where she has kitchen access???  Can she come home for a visit?? If so, I think she would love to still make them and pass on the tradition to a granddaughter that has such fond  memories of them!  She can sit and tell you what to do, and you can be her hands. What a tender memory that would be?!?!  Learning how to make those yummy caramel apples from your grandma so you can pass down this tradition at Halloween time. You should see if you can do this with her. She probably gets so bored staying in that assisted living place all the time! (Then, when she pass on the recipe, pass it on to me!  )
> 
> Love your idea about a recipe book. My mom would never do it, but my DH's mom would! I think I might just do that! Thanks for the suggestion!



She is a basic nursing home right now...I'm not sure what the plans are next.  I love to cook with her...always have.  She is such a great cook!  It may be something I try later to get her to my mom's house to help me with the apples.  Right now the words are still hard for her, most she can still put together is about 9 words and sometimes we have to figure out what she is saying.  I want to challenge her, but not frustrate her, so cooking may have to wait a while.

Please do the recipe book!  It really is a treasure.  There is enough room in it that now I am handing over to my mom this mother's day to add her recipes to.  Then I can add mine next.  I hope it becomes a family tradition.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Jennia said:


> Okay, we had a HORRIBLE St. Patrick's night. I decided to take DH and dd out to dinner, which for some reason dh was whining about having to go out. . .even though he ran in with us to get laundry detergent at the grocery store. Anyway, we go in, get seated, get our drinks. Everything going fine, but dh still giving me dirty looks for dragging him out in public.  Then, they give me my salad-dd eats one little bite, and begins vomiting EVERYWHERE!!!! I couldn't get out of the booth right away because dh wouldn't move the high chair, and just kept yelling at me, "Get her to the bathroom!" When I do get in there, I even have vomit in my *shoes* and she's still throwing up. The automatic towel dispenser wasn't working, either, luckily another mom came in with her baby, saw what was happening, and gave me some baby wipes. We come back out and I tell the waitress we're going to just leave and skip dinner, so they waive the check for our drinks/uneaten salad (which was so nice), and dh continues to be a snothead in the car. Then he decides to stop for pizza (while our dd is STILL crying and sick) and is in there for what feels like ever. When we get home, he's still being a brat, and goes straight downstairs with his food and won't help give her a bath or help with her so I can take one. Phew, end of vent. =P



So sorry DD is sick and DH is well being a ________  I'll let you fill in the blank!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

tinashaver said:


> Guess what... We leave tomorrow!
> I still have a few more things to do but for the most part I am ready I think!   Now I will have to write what page we are on so I remember were to start when we get back



Have a great time!!!!!!!


----------



## longaberger_lara

jham said:


> Thanks! Steph is right, I got it at Joanns.



Thank you! Don't have a Joanns here, but maybe Hancock will have it!


----------



## jenb1023

So sorry to hear so many of you have sick kiddos right now!



twob4him said:


> OK back from Urgent Care....they said no pneumonia or UTI....so far....just keep on keepin on with the tylenol/motrin etc and wait one more day..she should be on the upswing tomorrow.  For some reason I thought the antibiotic would kick in sooner. Thanks everyone for the well wishes!
> 
> I hope they are right and she feels better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Twins+2more said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cute wubzy.
> 
> Speeking of those cartoons...am I the only one who finds YO GABBA GABBA super anoying.  And what is with the red ribbed talking di1do..."SERIOUSLY".  SOrry if I offended anyone, but I can not stand that character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad to read this!  I think Yo Gabba Gabba is the most annoying and stupid show on tv!  For some reason, dd likes it so if it starts before I can turn the channel I am stuck.
> 
> 
> 
> Jennia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, we had a HORRIBLE St. Patrick's night. I decided to take DH and dd out to dinner, which for some reason dh was whining about having to go out. . .even though he ran in with us to get laundry detergent at the grocery store. Anyway, we go in, get seated, get our drinks. Everything going fine, but dh still giving me dirty looks for dragging him out in public.  Then, they give me my salad-dd eats one little bite, and begins vomiting EVERYWHERE!!!! I couldn't get out of the booth right away because dh wouldn't move the high chair, and just kept yelling at me, "Get her to the bathroom!" When I do get in there, I even have vomit in my *shoes* and she's still throwing up. The automatic towel dispenser wasn't working, either, luckily another mom came in with her baby, saw what was happening, and gave me some baby wipes. We come back out and I tell the waitress we're going to just leave and skip dinner, so they waive the check for our drinks/uneaten salad (which was so nice), and dh continues to be a snothead in the car. Then he decides to stop for pizza (while our dd is STILL crying and sick) and is in there for what feels like ever. When we get home, he's still being a brat, and goes straight downstairs with his food and won't help give her a bath or help with her so I can take one. Phew, end of vent. =P
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vent away!  That is not a nice way to spend an evening - with a sick kid and a bratty DH.  Next time go to dinner by yourself!
Click to expand...


----------



## the_seamstress

*Warning = Going off on a hair color tangent for a moment ... *


Tykatmadismomma said:


> I was going a darker blonde with Light blode on top.  I used a Dark Blonde haircolor I bought from The Dollar Tree ( Yes I know Stupid for thinking "Hey I 'll get what I want for a buck!")  So I colored the Bottom layer and it just didnt look right the cream was dark red! so I washed it out and this is what I had!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a Sally's, about 20 miles away


_(*'mind you, I'm not an expert, but I used to be a hair dresser, and when I was working in that area, color was my specialty, before I left to focus on another job/my own clothing store, way back when.)_

Sorry, it took me awhile to get back to computer ...
*WOW! I think it looks good!
People pay big bucks to have their turn out like that!*
But I understand that it might not have been what you were looking for.

*1st thing to Consider = It WILL FADE gently with every wash 
You might just want to wait it out, and just re-dye it when it's longer or after your next haircut.*
*If that's the route you go = buy some dandruff shampoo* (aka "a hair colorist's worst nightmare")
*This Slowly FADES the Color with Every Wash ... PLUS ... Consider some blonding shampoos/conditioners*, to gently tone down any left over red/brassiness, as it's slowly fading from the dandruff shampoo. 

*IF you decide it NEEDS TO BE FIXED & NOW = Things to consider = *
_Note : These are things that anyone will run into when they try to fix red, even a hairdresser. It's the nature of the chemicals really = one never knows exactly what the results will be, until AFTER they are tested & tried on the hair._

*Some Hair Coloring Facts = *
*COVERING RED DYES*, without going too dark, is tricky ... & the red could still shine through anyways.
*REMOVING RED DYES*, with some form of color stripper/remover, bleach or a lightening hair dye = most often times, the hair color results are rather orange-ish to bright orange. Not so much with more newer color strippers/removers ... more often with bleach & lightening dyes, especially without neutralizing additives.

In your case, I THINK that you like the upper color blonde (is that correct?), a RINSE won't help much to calm to the red ... because the rinses are temporary/semi-permanent "fixes/adjustments" and are very liquidy = hence they will surely effect the pretty blonde you have on top.

*Knowing that, My advice / suggestions :*
NOTE = IF you really want to make sure that the top blonde is NOT effected = CAREFULLY, prep the hair by sectioning out all the pretty top blonde hair, that you don't want colored = get assistance, and possibly a 3-way mirror & a good light, so you can see it clearly. Also, consider CAREFULLY, applying vaseline on the base of the good blonde hair to prevent color seepage up into that area, even on it's roots ...

*option 1. Try a permanent or semi-permanent COOL medium blonde dye on the bottom = *that's a blonde with a "blue base", to help neutralize the red & copper tones from the red dye. ...
If it's not neutralized enough when you are done (meaning too brassy or red still), wait a day or so & try a toner to help neutralize it a bit more. OR get some BLONDE shampoo (it's purple) & / or conditioner, to gently neutralize it daily ... 

*option 2. Try a color remover/stripper on the red part underneath* ... *This is a re-dye PREP step* = meaning = this would help you get the hair back to a more neutral state so that you can redye it, to a more preferred hair color. ... I prefer to only use WATER with these strippers, since some can be a bit harsh.
There's a good chance that it won't turn orange-ish & you'll be fine. But just in case it does = don't freak out.  The above toners & Blonding Shampoos/Conditioners will definately help.

*HOW TO GET THIS DONE =*
You COULD TRY to find a hair dresser to do this for you ... but please keep these things in mind =
a truely talented, experienced & enabled color specialist is hard to find! Not ever hairdresser is a color specialist. ... _(*ppl don't get mad at me for saying that = it's the schools = they cover the basics = vast amounts of color training & experience is usually only available as private studies in HUGE, name branded salons = positions are few & far between = that's just how it is in that business.)_

Also, most normal hairdressers usually don't go out & buy things special (a few do/can, though), and they usually use what's in their shop = some are contracted to ONLY USE what the shop supplies in their back room (it's part of how the shop makes money on the supplies, from the hair dresser's services) ... so, they might be limited or restricted on what they have available to use, chemical-wise.  Most won't tell you this fact (or can't by contract), and most will/can not OFFER to go get the stuff that you may really need for this specific job. ... Plus, they are limited on / charge by TIME, in most cases = and color correction does take much time, and sometimes 2-3 visits a few days apart, to fix it right.*
Going to a hair dresser may just be as much of a gamble as going to Sally's Beauty Supply, and doing it yourself with a friend or DH helping separate it. It will definately COST ALOT MORE! And there's no guarantee it'll be fixed correctly in one vist.* ... like in my best friend's case = the last time she had to get a hairdresser to help her with her hair color (I wasn't available), it cost over $200-$250 per visit (times two) & she still walked out with orange stripes, that I had to fix later anyways.  

I'm not trying to scare you = Just FYI what people don't usually tell about this topic.
*If I were in your shoes, I'd buy some dandruff shampoo, and some blonding shampoos/conditions, and wait a month of two = THEN try to fix it myself (maybe with a friend, if I want the hair separated again) ... but that's just me.  *
But really = *It looks great, the way it is ... Good Luck! Hope this helps.*


----------



## Jennia

Thanks for the sympathy about my night. ^-^ LOL at the suggestion to go out by myself next time, that's definitely sounding like a great idea!!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

twob4him said:


> OK back from Urgent Care....they said no pneumonia or UTI....so far....just keep on keepin on with the tylenol/motrin etc and wait one more day..she should be on the upswing tomorrow.  For some reason I thought the antibiotic would kick in sooner. Thanks everyone for the well wishes!


 Hope she improves quickly!



minnie2 said:


> *For those of you who applique *do you try to do most of the applique in one fluid motion or do you stop and start alot?  Does that make sense?


I'm no expert but I try to keep moving-especially on curves.  



Clutterbug said:


> I love the bag!  Thanks so much for pointing out that pattern.  I am having a bit of a bag obsession lately.


Thanks!  



tinashaver said:


> Guess what... We leave tomorrow!
> I still have a few more things to do but for the most part I am ready I think!   Now I will have to write what page we are on so I remember were to start when we get back


 Have a magical trip!



Jennia said:


> Okay, we had a HORRIBLE St. Patrick's night. I decided to take DH and dd out to dinner, which for some reason dh was whining about having to go out. . .even though he ran in with us to get laundry detergent at the grocery store. Anyway, we go in, get seated, get our drinks. Everything going fine, but dh still giving me dirty looks for dragging him out in public.  Then, they give me my salad-dd eats one little bite, and begins vomiting EVERYWHERE!!!! I couldn't get out of the booth right away because dh wouldn't move the high chair, and just kept yelling at me, "Get her to the bathroom!" When I do get in there, I even have vomit in my *shoes* and she's still throwing up. The automatic towel dispenser wasn't working, either, luckily another mom came in with her baby, saw what was happening, and gave me some baby wipes. We come back out and I tell the waitress we're going to just leave and skip dinner, so they waive the check for our drinks/uneaten salad (which was so nice), and dh continues to be a snothead in the car. Then he decides to stop for pizza (while our dd is STILL crying and sick) and is in there for what feels like ever. When we get home, he's still being a brat, and goes straight downstairs with his food and won't help give her a bath or help with her so I can take one. Phew, end of vent. =P


 Not fun or fair!  Hope DD is feeling better today!


----------



## the_seamstress

Twins+2more said:


> Cute wubzy.
> 
> Speeking of those cartoons...am I the only one who finds YO GABBA GABBA super anoying.  And what is with the red ribbed talking di1do..."SERIOUSLY".  SOrry if I offended anyone, but I can not stand that character.


what's up with that ...
Muno (the tall red one) and BroBee (the short striped green one) are old characters from a performance art/music group from the late 80's.
The designer joined up with some other music artists, bands & child development experts/psychologists to develop that show.
BroBee's name used to be Broccoli Bee, though. Muno's name stayed the same, I think. He was designed to look like a alien PICKLE. (*I think there was a FOOD related Background story to the show they used to have, can't remember exactly.)
+ Little kids don't think like older folks do, so it doesn't look like "that" to them.

*Each to his/her own.* 
Personally, I probably wouldn't like the show all too much, 
*IF* my youngest/4.5 yrs old would have found some other catalyst that she liked better to start TALKING.
She LOVES that show! and NOW = she's SINGING the songs = aloud, and on her own/when the show's not on.
She'll even sing one line, let you sing the next, back-and-forth ... it's just  amazing!
+ She's counting and clearly saying "please", "thank you" & "you're welcome", now = just like in the show. There's all sorts of good manners & safety stuff in that show, too.  
+ Her dancing has greatly improved too!  
ALSO, the show's reeeally into healthy eating & trying new foods = which is super awesome for my 6.5 yr old that has oral food aversion & sensory integration dysfunction = she lives on a liquid diet. 

2.5 straight YEARS of therapy & special schooling, counseling, testing = resulted in 20-25 MUMBLED words, that she could have cared less if she got right or used at home at all! 
It takes a goofy TV show, to get her to really start vocalizing/singing & interacting.
So hey, I'll live with it. And I am just glad she's talking now.

I printed out the lyrics to their songs, we sing together when the shows aren't playing ... I run my finger under the words, like a sing-a-long. I hope it'll help trigger some reading skills. I dunno = anything to help at this point, ya know.  

For me, out of the Yo Gabba Gabba characters, I find the Pink Flower Girl, "FooFa", the most "annoying" = can't pinpoint WHY exactly. She has a very high pitched, squeaky voice. I dunno. ... I like PLEX the robot & DJ Lance best of all = they're funny.

Personally, I like MAISY, MUCH MORE ... but she hardly talks at all & when she does, it's all mumbles. Sadly, that's not a good option for my little Liz.

*I find Wubbzy a bit alerting for my ADHD 6.5yr old. ... but she is certainly cute, that's for sure. *


----------



## the_seamstress

Jennia said:


> Okay, we had a HORRIBLE St. Patrick's night. I decided to take DH and dd out to dinner, which for some reason dh was whining about having to go out. . .even though he ran in with us to get laundry detergent at the grocery store. Anyway, we go in, get seated, get our drinks. Everything going fine, but dh still giving me dirty looks for dragging him out in public.  Then, they give me my salad-dd eats one little bite, and begins vomiting EVERYWHERE!!!! I couldn't get out of the booth right away because dh wouldn't move the high chair, and just kept yelling at me, "Get her to the bathroom!" When I do get in there, I even have vomit in my *shoes* and she's still throwing up. The automatic towel dispenser wasn't working, either, luckily another mom came in with her baby, saw what was happening, and gave me some baby wipes. We come back out and I tell the waitress we're going to just leave and skip dinner, so they waive the check for our drinks/uneaten salad (which was so nice), and dh continues to be a snothead in the car. Then he decides to stop for pizza (while our dd is STILL crying and sick) and is in there for what feels like ever. When we get home, he's still being a brat, and goes straight downstairs with his food and won't help give her a bath or help with her so I can take one. Phew, end of vent. =P


oh hon, I soooo feel for ya & your little one! ... my dh has pulled stuff like that before, too. I dunno what triggers it worse = sick kids, poop or vomit ... He's slowly getting over it, though.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Happy Happy me finally finished some sewing today...my back isn't hurting as bad, so I was able to sit and stand a little easier.

I finished a skort for my BFF's DD5...she is a big HM fan...my kids are not...so no models...plus my only option was Timmy...he was not going for the skirt! 






And as far as Yo Gabba Gabba goes...  Timmy loves it, Patrick is in between, Katie...she would rather watch iCarly!   I have to say it is not my favorite, but it is a good clean show for Timmy to watch and seems to teach him good things...plus I love to watch him dance!


----------



## minnie2

tinashaver said:


> Guess what... We leave tomorrow!
> I still have a few more things to do but for the most part I am ready I think!   Now I will have to write what page we are on so I remember were to start when we get back


YAY have fun!



Jennia said:


> Okay, we had a HORRIBLE St. Patrick's night. I decided to take DH and dd out to dinner, which for some reason dh was whining about having to go out. . .even though he ran in with us to get laundry detergent at the grocery store. Anyway, we go in, get seated, get our drinks. Everything going fine, but dh still giving me dirty looks for dragging him out in public.  Then, they give me my salad-dd eats one little bite, and begins vomiting EVERYWHERE!!!! I couldn't get out of the booth right away because dh wouldn't move the high chair, and just kept yelling at me, "Get her to the bathroom!" When I do get in there, I even have vomit in my *shoes* and she's still throwing up. The automatic towel dispenser wasn't working, either, luckily another mom came in with her baby, saw what was happening, and gave me some baby wipes. We come back out and I tell the waitress we're going to just leave and skip dinner, so they waive the check for our drinks/uneaten salad (which was so nice), and dh continues to be a snothead in the car. Then he decides to stop for pizza (while our dd is STILL crying and sick) and is in there for what feels like ever. When we get home, he's still being a brat, and goes straight downstairs with his food and won't help give her a bath or help with her so I can take one. Phew, end of vent. =P


Oh NO!  Sorry DH was being a pain!  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Happy Happy me finally finished some sewing today...my back isn't hurting as bad, so I was able to sit and stand a little easier.
> 
> I finished a skort for my BFF's DD5...she is a big HM fan...my kids are not...so no models...plus my only option was Timmy...he was not going for the skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as far as Yo Gabba Gabba goes...  Timmy loves it, Patrick is in between, Katie...she would rather watch iCarly!   I have to say it is not my favorite, but it is a good clean show for Timmy to watch and seems to teach him good things...plus I love to watch him dance!


That is adorable!


----------



## danicaw

Now I've done it! 
I went to the fabric store for no good reason and came home poorer.... 
Not horribly, but still more than my fabric budget had room for 

I rarely go to the Hancock Fabrics here because the staff is big on attitude, but I decided to brave it and my DD2 paved the way to softening the staff with her cuteness  . 

They have the Disney/Licensed prints all mixed in with everything so it was a hunt, but I found some things I have had my eye out for. She found a Little Einstein fabric. And I also got a red, white and blue print that I really liked. All at 40% off, except the Nemo... which might be DDs favorites. 





So we are washing our new fabrics, and I am trying to get DD to take a nap so I can go cut our a roundneck dress for her......her eyes are closed so its looking good! 

Cute Hanna Montana Skort! Great job.


----------



## jenb1023

Thank goodness there are some new posts!  2 hours and 15 minutes passed after my post (which never happens around here) so I thought I killed the Disboutiqers thread   .  This is one of the busiest threads on the dis and the thought that I killed it made me go -  .


----------



## eyor44

billwendy said:


> HAPPY ST PATRICKS DAY!!!!
> 
> Love all the cute St. Patricks day stuff! We made irish soda bread (what is that supposed to taste like anyway - i cant remember but i dont think our recipe was very good) and irish potatoes (yummmy!!)
> 
> I wanted to let you know that Daniel's fever broke, and he got to come home this afternoon. They said he just had a viris, and fortunately, it didnt turn into any type of infection or pneumonia. They told him to stay at home for the rest of the week and not even come in for therapy - they want him to be as rested as possible for the start of Chemo next week....I sold 25 bracelets yesterday!!!!!!



so glad Daniel is feeling better and back home


----------



## eyor44

minnie2 said:


> Ok here is Wubzy!  He looks better from a distance!



I have a little girl who just saw this and is now begging for it.


----------



## Stephres

minnie2 said:


> How old is Jacob? (Nikki is 9) I am all for pre arranged marriages to a good family
> 
> Wait isn't he Tessa's?  Or are you studding your son off?



He is nine and does belong to Arminda, but he doesn't know it yet. Let's just say he has a lot of "friends who are girls."



HeatherSue said:


> He's ARMINDA'S!!!
> 
> REALLY, Steph!



Sorry!


----------



## 3goofyboys

danicaw said:


> Now I've done it!
> I went to the fabric store for no good reason and came home poorer....
> Not horribly, but still more than my fabric budget had room for
> 
> I rarely go to the Hancock Fabrics here because the staff is big on attitude, but I decided to brave it and my DD2 paved the way to softening the staff with her cuteness  .
> 
> They have the Disney/Licensed prints all mixed in with everything so it was a hunt, but I found some things I have had my eye out for. She found a Little Einstein fabric. And I also got a red, white and blue print that I really liked. All at 40% off, except the Nemo... which might be DDs favorites.



Great finds... I really like the multi-colored Mickey print



jenb1023 said:


> Thank goodness there are some new posts!  2 hours and 15 minutes passed after my post (which never happens around here) so I thought I killed the Disboutiqers thread   .  This is one of the busiest threads on the dis and the thought that I killed it made me go -  .


----------



## LisaNJ25

How is Carla's bowling shirt pattern?  Is it very hard?

I really need to start making something for my son and this one looks cute for the boys.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

the_seamstress said:


> what's up with that ...
> Muno (the tall red one) and BroBee (the short striped green one) are old characters from a performance art/music group from the late 80's.
> The designer joined up with some other music artists, bands & child development experts/psychologists to develop that show.
> BroBee's name used to be Broccoli Bee, though. Muno's name stayed the same, I think. He was designed to look like a alien PICKLE. (*I think there was a FOOD related Background story to the show they used to have, can't remember exactly.)
> + Little kids don't think like older folks do, so it doesn't look like "that" to them.
> 
> *Each to his/her own.*
> Personally, I probably wouldn't like the show all too much,
> *IF* my youngest/4.5 yrs old would have found some other catalyst that she liked better to start TALKING.
> She LOVES that show! and NOW = she's SINGING the songs = aloud, and on her own/when the show's not on.
> She'll even sing one line, let you sing the next, back-and-forth ... it's just  amazing!
> + She's counting and clearly saying "please", "thank you" & "you're welcome", now = just like in the show. There's all sorts of good manners & safety stuff in that show, too.
> + Her dancing has greatly improved too!
> ALSO, the show's reeeally into healthy eating & trying new foods = which is super awesome for my 6.5 yr old that has oral food aversion & sensory integration dysfunction = she lives on a liquid diet.
> 
> 2.5 straight YEARS of therapy & special schooling, counseling, testing = resulted in 20-25 MUMBLED words, that she could have cared less if she got right or used at home at all!
> It takes a goofy TV show, to get her to really start vocalizing/singing & interacting.
> So hey, I'll live with it. And I am just glad she's talking now.
> 
> I printed out the lyrics to their songs, we sing together when the shows aren't playing ... I run my finger under the words, like a sing-a-long. I hope it'll help trigger some reading skills. I dunno = anything to help at this point, ya know.
> 
> For me, out of the Yo Gabba Gabba characters, I find the Pink Flower Girl, "FooFa", the most "annoying" = can't pinpoint WHY exactly. She has a very high pitched, squeaky voice. I dunno. ... I like PLEX the robot & DJ Lance best of all = they're funny.
> 
> Personally, I like MAISY, MUCH MORE ... but she hardly talks at all & when she does, it's all mumbles. Sadly, that's not a good option for my little Liz.
> 
> *I find Wubbzy a bit alerting for my ADHD 6.5yr old. ... but she is certainly cute, that's for sure. *




That is okay Madi thinks DJ Lance is her Papa John, My FIL.


----------



## minnie2

eyor44 said:


> I have a little girl who just saw this and is now begging for it.


Thank you


Stephres said:


> He is nine and does belong to Arminda, but he doesn't know it yet. Let's just say he has a lot of "friends who are girls."
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry!


LOL  Nik has a lot of boys who are friends.  We joke that My best friend who we went to WDW with that her son and Nikki have to get married.  LOL  It is Funny because his little girlfriend in school is Nicolette and Nikki's little boyfriend is named Dylan.  My BFF keeps teasing her Dylan that she is going to show Nicolette the pics of him and Nik at WDW.


----------



## *Toadstool*

The yahoo group I posted about is doing a group buy for Hungry Caterpillar and Brown Bear if anyone is interested. She said she can get all the coordinating prints. 6.50 a yard!
I am sooo getting some. Goodness... I am spending too much on fabric again.  
pm me if you want to join to get some in case I miss it here. Some of the other girls have joined as well. Thank you for joining and mentioning my name. I am getting some extra fabric for free I think!
I will post pictures of the Little Red Riding Hood and 3 Little Pigs fabric later too. 
Going paint again.


----------



## revrob

Progress on the revamp of my craft room has been very slow!  Of course, it involved measuring, drilling & hanging of new things on the wall.  Which is ok with me, and I'd be just fine doing it.  My DH volunteers to help - which is helpful until it's not!  I've FINALLY got my embellishment center on the wall.  I'm still loading that thing up, and then I've got a few more Ikea rails to hang.  I'm not sure that it will be done today after all.  I may be working on it tomorrow too!  I still promise to post pics, though!


----------



## lovesdumbo

The Moonk's Mom said:


> I finished a skort for my BFF's DD5...she is a big HM fan...my kids are not...so no models...plus my only option was Timmy...he was not going for the skirt!


Cute!



danicaw said:


> Now I've done it!
> I went to the fabric store for no good reason and came home poorer....
> Not horribly, but still more than my fabric budget had room for
> 
> I rarely go to the Hancock Fabrics here because the staff is big on attitude, but I decided to brave it and my DD2 paved the way to softening the staff with her cuteness  .
> 
> They have the Disney/Licensed prints all mixed in with everything so it was a hunt, but I found some things I have had my eye out for. She found a Little Einstein fabric. And I also got a red, white and blue print that I really liked. All at 40% off, except the Nemo... which might be DDs favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are washing our new fabrics, and I am trying to get DD to take a nap so I can go cut our a roundneck dress for her......her eyes are closed so its looking good!


Great finds!  Love that Mickey fabric.



LisaNJ25 said:


> How is Carla's bowling shirt pattern?  Is it very hard?
> 
> I really need to start making something for my son and this one looks cute for the boys.


It's not too bad and Carla's instructions are awesome!


----------



## jham

revrob said:


> Progress on the revamp of my craft room has been very slow!  Of course, it involved measuring, drilling & hanging of new things on the wall.  Which is ok with me, and I'd be just fine doing it.  My DH volunteers to help - which is helpful until it's not!  I've FINALLY got my embellishment center on the wall.  I'm still loading that thing up, and then I've got a few more Ikea rails to hang.  I'm not sure that it will be done today after all.  I may be working on it tomorrow too!  I still promise to post pics, though!



I just love that term...embellishment center!  I totally want an embellishment center on the wall!


----------



## danicaw

roundneck dress/top question!

PLEASE HELP!

I am at the point where you attach the contrasting hem panel to the main fabric panel. 
The bottom of the main fabric has a upward curve and the contrasting fabric does also, but when I put them right sides facing, the curves don't line up at all, they are opposite. What am I doing wrong? or am I?

Thanks... I will try some pics.


----------



## the_seamstress

danicaw said:


> roundneck dress/top question!
> 
> PLEASE HELP!
> 
> I am at the point where you attach the contrasting hem panel to the main fabric panel.
> The bottom of the main fabric has a upward curve and the contrasting fabric does also, but when I put them right sides facing, the curves don't line up at all, they are opposite. What am I doing wrong? or am I?
> 
> Thanks... I will try some pics.


Sounds like a pattern piece was accidentally turned upside down or the faces of the fabric got turned over somehow ...
so they end up )( instead of )) ...

oh! when you pin them together, they won't line up ... is that what you mean?
no, that's right = they won't line up when pinning them, but they lay correctly after stitched & ironed 

they are supposed to start out )( ... and end up )) ...


----------



## danicaw

ok, pics....

the contrasting hem just placed next to the body of the dress....





then with the hem flipped up so they are right sides facing.....
this is where I get lost  




I don 't know if you can see the lower fabric.....

Did I cut one of them wrong? 
I have this feeling I am missing something obvious 
That I will feel really silly once I see what it is.
Its driving me a bit nuts 

I could flip the hem piece and the curves would line up but then the finished hem would be wrong..... right?
ugh, I think I am going crazy


----------



## danicaw

the_seamstress said:


> Sounds like a pattern piece was accidentally turned upside down or the faces of the fabric got turned over somehow ...
> so they end up )( instead of )) ...
> 
> oh! when you pin them together, they won't line up ... is that what you mean?
> no, that's right = they won't line up when pinning them, but they lay correctly after stitched & ironed
> 
> they are supposed to start out )( ... and end up )) ...



So you just pin them together even with the wonky lines, and sew along the curve of the hem?


----------



## the_seamstress

danicaw said:


> I could flip the hem piece and the curves would line up but then the finished hem would be wrong..... right?
> ugh, I think I am going crazy


it got me for a second there, too  you're not alone.

line it up "wrong", to get it to stitch out "right" 



danicaw said:


> So you just pin them together even with the wonky lines, and sew along the curve of the hem?


Yup, you got it!


----------



## danicaw

k, I have tried pinning it a couple of ways....
I think I need to just make the fabric line up, and pin it lots. 
Its the only way the lines seems right once flip the hem back into place.

Thanks for you help, somethings need two sets of eyes 
I will post if it works the way its supposed to... otherwise I will be looking for chocolate


----------



## the_seamstress

danicaw said:


> k, I have tried pinning it a couple of ways....
> I think I need to just make the fabric line up, and pin it lots.
> Its the only way the lines seems right once flip the hem back into place.
> 
> Thanks for you help, somethings need two sets of eyes
> I will post if it works the way its supposed to... otherwise I will be looking for chocolate


Completely understand ...  
It does look weird at first ... 

Now, I recall doing a curved hem about a month ago ... 

I was working with fleece & it kept stretching ... so I marked 25%, half way & 50% down the "seam lines" on each piece to start pinning there = so it all lined up correctly ... maybe try that =)


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

The Moonk's Mom said:


>



Great job!!!  I really want to try to figure out this pattern this summer.



danicaw said:


>



Great stash!  Love the Mickey heads.



jenb1023 said:


> Thank goodness there are some new posts!  2 hours and 15 minutes passed after my post (which never happens around here) so I thought I killed the Disboutiqers thread   .  This is one of the busiest threads on the dis and the thought that I killed it made me go -  .



I was wondering what happened too!!!  People actually WORKING or something


----------



## danicaw

It worked!
Thanks again.... now I can get this thing put together.
I'll post it when its done.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I am in the process of washing all the Fabric I have stashed


----------



## Haganfam5

LisaNJ25 said:


> How is Carla's bowling shirt pattern?  Is it very hard?
> 
> I really need to start making something for my son and this one looks cute for the boys.



No, it's not hard, like someone said as long as you follow the directions you will be fine. With my second one, I did not follow along with the directions and I had a hard time with the collar.  

I think the hardest part is the button holes.....which I finally attempted on my sons Mickey shirt. By the time I got to the bottom hole, they got rather large. Here is how it turned out:











The second one I made is a Simpsons one that my son wanted. Sorry about it being wrinkled, he  wore it already and I had in the wash. I just figured I would show you since you asked about them.  I didn't line this one and there is No buttons yet......hey, my son liked it!   






I don't know why I only took a front shot, but the back is like the Mickey one just Simpsons.

Have fun!


----------



## carrie6466

The Moonk's Mom said:


>


This came out great!



danicaw said:


>



Every time I see stuff from Hancock's, I wish we had them around here ::sigh::  I really like that Mickey one


----------



## roscoepc1

Michele....it came! It came! It came! Thank you  SO much!!!

It's even cuter in person, and Melissa is going to love it! I cn't wait to go shopping to get some coordinating fabric to finish it out...


----------



## Haganfam5

Here is another little something I put together with some tutti frutti fabric for my d8. The bottoms are capris and the top ties around the neck. The back meets at the center with a hook and loop to fasten it.  I didn't use a pattern, I just had a little vision and went with it. I just loved the fabric and I think it came out cute. When she wears it, I will post some pics.






I bought the fabric at Joanns and I thought I got a bargain at $3.99. Then I went to Walmart and found some for $2.97! I couldn't believe it. THe same material and brand. I think they had last years stuff because I had bought some like it last year at Joanns. Either way, you can't beat that price!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Haganfam5 said:


> No, it's not hard, like someone said as long as you follow the directions you will be fine. With my second one, I did not follow along with the directions and I had a hard time with the collar.
> 
> I think the hardest part is the button holes.....which I finally attempted on my sons Mickey shirt. By the time I got to the bottom hole, they got rather large. Here is how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second one I made is a Simpsons one that my son wanted. Sorry about it being wrinkled, he  wore it already and I had in the wash. I just figured I would show you since you asked about them.  I didn't line this one and there is No buttons yet......hey, my son liked it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why I only took a front shot, but the back is like the Mickey one just Simpsons.
> 
> Have fun!



I Love these!  I made DS11 a pair of Board shorts with the Bart Fabric.



Haganfam5 said:


> Here is another little something I put together with some tutti frutti fabric for my d8. The bottoms are capris and the top ties around the neck. The back meets at the center with a hook and loop to fasten it.  I didn't use a pattern, I just had a little vision and went with it. I just loved the fabric and I think it came out cute. When she wears it, I will post some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the fabric at Joanns and I thought I got a bargain at $3.99. Then I went to Walmart and found some for $2.97! I couldn't believe it. THe same material and brand. I think they had last years stuff because I had bought some like it last year at Joanns. Either way, you can't beat that price!



  I love the Style of this top!


----------



## LisaNJ25

Haganfam5 said:


> No, it's not hard, like someone said as long as you follow the directions you will be fine. With my second one, I did not follow along with the directions and I had a hard time with the collar.
> 
> I think the hardest part is the button holes.....which I finally attempted on my sons Mickey shirt. By the time I got to the bottom hole, they got rather large. Here is how it turned out
> 
> The second one I made is a Simpsons one that my son wanted. Sorry about it being wrinkled, he  wore it already and I had in the wash. I just figured I would show you since you asked about them.  I didn't line this one and there is No buttons yet......hey, my son liked it!
> 
> 
> I don't know why I only took a front shot, but the back is like the Mickey one just Simpsons.
> 
> Have fun!



What a great jobs.. those are cute.  I do love the simpsons on.


I will have to buy the pattern and give it a shot.  I have some cars fabric I want to do it with.


----------



## Haganfam5

Tykatmadismomma said:


> I Love these!  I made DS11 a pair of Board shorts with the Bart Fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Style of this top!



Thank you! 

 Board shorts would be a great idea for me to do too! I think I have to get more fabric though. My son really wanted it and I had no idea what I was going to do with it so I only bought a half a yard of both.  Now I need more!  

Thank you LisaNJ25 too! Cars would be great!


----------



## Family Loves Disney

I have a question.  I used to be apart of this thread a few years ago.  As our vacation came and went, I did not frequent this thread anymore.  Now we have reservations for Feb 2010, dd and ds have outgrown their custom Disney outfits.  I have looked on voldermort and I am not finding my old friends who use to make the clothes for me, I have even emailed them and the emails come back undeliverable.  Can someone help me with names or emails of those that can make some clothes for me?  Please PM me if you can.  I appreciate it.  I would attempt to make the clothes myself, but everytime I even look at my sewing maching, it breaks.  I wish I had friends or family living close by to help me, but I don't which is why I am asking for help.  TIA.


----------



## Jennia

danicaw said:


> Now I've done it!
> I went to the fabric store for no good reason and came home poorer....
> Not horribly, but still more than my fabric budget had room for
> 
> I rarely go to the Hancock Fabrics here because the staff is big on attitude, but I decided to brave it and my DD2 paved the way to softening the staff with her cuteness  .
> 
> They have the Disney/Licensed prints all mixed in with everything so it was a hunt, but I found some things I have had my eye out for. She found a Little Einstein fabric. And I also got a red, white and blue print that I really liked. All at 40% off, except the Nemo... which might be DDs favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we are washing our new fabrics, and I am trying to get DD to take a nap so I can go cut our a roundneck dress for her......her eyes are closed so its looking good!
> 
> Cute Hanna Montana Skort! Great job.




Oooh, cute, might have to run to Hancock's sometime!



Haganfam5 said:


> Here is another little something I put together with some tutti frutti fabric for my d8. The bottoms are capris and the top ties around the neck. The back meets at the center with a hook and loop to fasten it.  I didn't use a pattern, I just had a little vision and went with it. I just loved the fabric and I think it came out cute. When she wears it, I will post some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the fabric at Joanns and I thought I got a bargain at $3.99. Then I went to Walmart and found some for $2.97! I couldn't believe it. THe same material and brand. I think they had last years stuff because I had bought some like it last year at Joanns. Either way, you can't beat that price!




Very cute, like that shade of blue. 

So DH is acting better today, but never apologized for last night. He DID make cookies, though, so I suppose he's forgiven. DD didn't want much to do with him, today, though-apparently she holds a grudge.


----------



## teresajoy

Stephres said:


> Ugh, I am not getting a lot accomplished today. I had to run a boat load of errands so that always saps my energy. Anyway, here is a beret I made for a skit. JoAnn's did not have any black ribbing so I had to use gray and I am not happy with the way it turned out. The girl who wore it liked it though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I hope everyone is having a great St. patrick's Day!


Great hat, cute kids!!



the_seamstress said:


> I thought I had done this already = but I can't find it anywhere!
> so here it goes!
> *A BIG HELLO & Shout OUT
> to Teresa, Heather & all the other "ole" disboutiquers !
> and of course, the new ones, too !*



Did the doctors figure out what is going on? I hope you are doing well now!! Everytime I'm up in your neck of the woods I keep my eyes open for yah!  



Tykatmadismomma said:


> I wish I could get some Sewing in  but the kids are home all week for Intersession.  I did get this done on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :



Great bows!!! Those are really pretty! And I love the little outfit! 



3goofyboys said:


> Isaac was stunning and beautiful the second he was born.  Noah, ummmm, yeah not so much.  He is cute as a button now, but when he was born I really thought he was going to be one ugly kid.



That is so funny! Corey was gorgeous when he was born!! But, the first thing I said to my darling Arminda when they showed her to me was, "Oh you are not as cute as your brother was."!!  She grew out of that soon enough and got pretty though!! Lydia was pretty cute right away too. Corey was the prettiest though!  



lovesdumbo said:


> .



I love the purse!!! Hey, did I ever post the pictures of the purse that wonderful sweet Steph made for me??? I uploaded them, but I think I forgot to post!!!  



danicaw said:


> they were a huge hit and that was before they saw the "grandma" and "grandpa" embroidered on the front of the.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, do you think that child will sleep anytime soon



I love the hats and the nightgown!!! So cute!!!
I'd go with the pink. 


minnie2 said:


> Ok here is Wubzy!  He looks better from a distance!  LOL  Ok so does my yard!



Marlo, that looks great!!! YOu did a fantastic job!!!! 


lucyanna girl said:


> Seeing all the wonderful fabric stashes and sewing rooms some of you have (and thinking about sewing for new baby Taylor) made me have the craziest dream last night.
> 
> We are bursting at the seams in our house. I'd love to have a spare room. Well last night I dreamed I "found" not one. but two rooms that I'd just never noticed before and one of them was a sewing room.
> 
> Penny



I have dreams like that sometimes!!! When I'll just find rooms I never knew we had!!! I'm always disapointed when I wake up!!!

I got to hold a new little baby today!! She was 7 weeks old and SOOO cute and pretty!!!  It was so nice to just snuggle a little baby! 



minnie2 said:


> How old is Jacob? (Nikki is 9) I am all for pre arranged marriages to a good family
> 
> Wait isn't he Tessa's?  Or are you studding your son off?    !





HeatherSue said:


> He's ARMINDA'S!!!
> 
> REALLY, Steph!



Yeah!!! What Heather said!  

Although Arminda says they are JUST FRIENDS! They are too young to be boyfriend/girlfriend.  

That purse I was talking about, Jacob picked out the fabric for, and Steph made Arminda a little wristlet too! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Happy Happy me finally finished some sewing today...my back isn't hurting as bad, so I was able to sit and stand a little easier.
> 
> I finished a skort for my BFF's DD5...she is a big HM fan...my kids are not...so no models...plus my only option was Timmy...he was not going for the skirt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


I love that, it's so pretty! 



LisaNJ25 said:


> How is Carla's bowling shirt pattern?  Is it very hard?
> 
> I really need to start making something for my son and this one looks cute for the boys.



It's a very good pattern! Carla has excellent directions! 


Haganfam5 said:


>



Really cute!


----------



## lucyanna girl

I'm going to stay with my son and daughter-in-law tomorrow - Sunday to help her with little Taylor and her brother Ty. I'm gonna see how many kisses I can give those two precious babies.

I can't wait!  

Penny


----------



## HeatherSue

Jennia said:


> Okay, we had a HORRIBLE St. Patrick's night. I decided to take DH and dd out to dinner, which for some reason dh was whining about having to go out. . .even though he ran in with us to get laundry detergent at the grocery store. Anyway, we go in, get seated, get our drinks. Everything going fine, but dh still giving me dirty looks for dragging him out in public.  Then, they give me my salad-dd eats one little bite, and begins vomiting EVERYWHERE!!!! I couldn't get out of the booth right away because dh wouldn't move the high chair, and just kept yelling at me, "Get her to the bathroom!" When I do get in there, I even have vomit in my *shoes* and she's still throwing up. The automatic towel dispenser wasn't working, either, luckily another mom came in with her baby, saw what was happening, and gave me some baby wipes. We come back out and I tell the waitress we're going to just leave and skip dinner, so they waive the check for our drinks/uneaten salad (which was so nice), and dh continues to be a snothead in the car. Then he decides to stop for pizza (while our dd is STILL crying and sick) and is in there for what feels like ever. When we get home, he's still being a brat, and goes straight downstairs with his food and won't help give her a bath or help with her so I can take one. Phew, end of vent. =P


UGH!!  I've been there with the vomitting kid (Sawyer throws up a LOT)!  There's nothing worse than trying to carry them through a restaurant in that state!  We usually try to ride it out in one spot and then make a dash when we think he's done.  I'm sorry your DH was being such a poopy head.   



the_seamstress said:


> *Warning = Going off on a hair color tangent for a moment ... *
> _(*'mind you, I'm not an expert, but I used to be a hair dresser, and when I was working in that area, color was my specialty, before I left to focus on another job/my own clothing store, way back when.)_
> 
> Sorry, it took me awhile to get back to computer ...
> *WOW! I think it looks good!
> People pay big bucks to have their turn out like that!*
> But I understand that it might not have been what you were looking for.
> 
> *1st thing to Consider = It WILL FADE gently with every wash
> You might just want to wait it out, and just re-dye it when it's longer or after your next haircut.*
> *If that's the route you go = buy some dandruff shampoo* (aka "a hair colorist's worst nightmare")
> *This Slowly FADES the Color with Every Wash ... PLUS ... Consider some blonding shampoos/conditioners*, to gently tone down any left over red/brassiness, as it's slowly fading from the dandruff shampoo.
> 
> *IF you decide it NEEDS TO BE FIXED & NOW = Things to consider = *
> _Note : These are things that anyone will run into when they try to fix red, even a hairdresser. It's the nature of the chemicals really = one never knows exactly what the results will be, until AFTER they are tested & tried on the hair._
> 
> *Some Hair Coloring Facts = *
> *COVERING RED DYES*, without going too dark, is tricky ... & the red could still shine through anyways.
> *REMOVING RED DYES*, with some form of color stripper/remover, bleach or a lightening hair dye = most often times, the hair color results are rather orange-ish to bright orange. Not so much with more newer color strippers/removers ... more often with bleach & lightening dyes, especially without neutralizing additives.
> 
> In your case, I THINK that you like the upper color blonde (is that correct?), a RINSE won't help much to calm to the red ... because the rinses are temporary/semi-permanent "fixes/adjustments" and are very liquidy = hence they will surely effect the pretty blonde you have on top.
> 
> *Knowing that, My advice / suggestions :*
> NOTE = IF you really want to make sure that the top blonde is NOT effected = CAREFULLY, prep the hair by sectioning out all the pretty top blonde hair, that you don't want colored = get assistance, and possibly a 3-way mirror & a good light, so you can see it clearly. Also, consider CAREFULLY, applying vaseline on the base of the good blonde hair to prevent color seepage up into that area, even on it's roots ...
> 
> *option 1. Try a permanent or semi-permanent COOL medium blonde dye on the bottom = *that's a blonde with a "blue base", to help neutralize the red & copper tones from the red dye. ...
> If it's not neutralized enough when you are done (meaning too brassy or red still), wait a day or so & try a toner to help neutralize it a bit more. OR get some BLONDE shampoo (it's purple) & / or conditioner, to gently neutralize it daily ...
> 
> *option 2. Try a color remover/stripper on the red part underneath* ... *This is a re-dye PREP step* = meaning = this would help you get the hair back to a more neutral state so that you can redye it, to a more preferred hair color. ... I prefer to only use WATER with these strippers, since some can be a bit harsh.
> There's a good chance that it won't turn orange-ish & you'll be fine. But just in case it does = don't freak out.  The above toners & Blonding Shampoos/Conditioners will definately help.
> 
> *HOW TO GET THIS DONE =*
> You COULD TRY to find a hair dresser to do this for you ... but please keep these things in mind =
> a truely talented, experienced & enabled color specialist is hard to find! Not ever hairdresser is a color specialist. ... _(*ppl don't get mad at me for saying that = it's the schools = they cover the basics = vast amounts of color training & experience is usually only available as private studies in HUGE, name branded salons = positions are few & far between = that's just how it is in that business.)_
> 
> Also, most normal hairdressers usually don't go out & buy things special (a few do/can, though), and they usually use what's in their shop = some are contracted to ONLY USE what the shop supplies in their back room (it's part of how the shop makes money on the supplies, from the hair dresser's services) ... so, they might be limited or restricted on what they have available to use, chemical-wise.  Most won't tell you this fact (or can't by contract), and most will/can not OFFER to go get the stuff that you may really need for this specific job. ... Plus, they are limited on / charge by TIME, in most cases = and color correction does take much time, and sometimes 2-3 visits a few days apart, to fix it right.*
> Going to a hair dresser may just be as much of a gamble as going to Sally's Beauty Supply, and doing it yourself with a friend or DH helping separate it. It will definately COST ALOT MORE! And there's no guarantee it'll be fixed correctly in one vist.* ... like in my best friend's case = the last time she had to get a hairdresser to help her with her hair color (I wasn't available), it cost over $200-$250 per visit (times two) & she still walked out with orange stripes, that I had to fix later anyways.
> 
> I'm not trying to scare you = Just FYI what people don't usually tell about this topic.
> *If I were in your shoes, I'd buy some dandruff shampoo, and some blonding shampoos/conditions, and wait a month of two = THEN try to fix it myself (maybe with a friend, if I want the hair separated again) ... but that's just me.  *
> But really = *It looks great, the way it is ... Good Luck! Hope this helps.*


WOW!!! That is so helpful- and I don't even color my hair!



The Moonk's Mom said:


>


I love it!! Thanks for not subjecting Timmy to that kind of humiliation like SOME moms around here do! 




danicaw said:


>


I LOVE the Mickey fabric!  I don't think I've ever seen it before!



jenb1023 said:


> Thank goodness there are some new posts!  2 hours and 15 minutes passed after my post (which never happens around here) so I thought I killed the Disboutiqers thread.  This is one of the busiest threads on the dis and the thought that I killed it made me go.


There is no killing the disboutiquers thread!  Not even when we entertained each other with renditions of the diarrhea song! Aaahhh...those were the days...



Tykatmadismomma said:


> That is okay Madi thinks DJ Lance is her Papa John, My FIL.


Papa John!  That's my dad!!



revrob said:


> Progress on the revamp of my craft room has been very slow!  Of course, it involved measuring, drilling & hanging of new things on the wall.  Which is ok with me, and I'd be just fine doing it.  My DH volunteers to help - which is helpful until it's not!  I've FINALLY got my embellishment center on the wall.  I'm still loading that thing up, and then I've got a few more Ikea rails to hang.  I'm not sure that it will be done today after all.  I may be working on it tomorrow too!  I still promise to post pics, though!


I can't wait to see pictures!  Henry doesn't like me to drill holes into the walls- at all!  So, I have to wait for him to do it.  This is why there are very few pictures on my walls! 



Haganfam5 said:


>


Very cute, but where are your models? 



teresajoy said:


> I got to hold a new little baby today!! She was 7 weeks old and SOOO cute and pretty!!!  It was so nice to just snuggle a little baby!


Where?? What baby!! I wanna hold a baby!!



LisaNJ25 said:


> How is Carla's bowling shirt pattern?  Is it very hard?
> 
> I really need to start making something for my son and this one looks cute for the boys.


It's really not hard at all!  As long as you follow the directions, everything should go pretty smoothly!



Family Loves Disney said:


> I have a question.  I used to be apart of this thread a few years ago.  As our vacation came and went, I did not frequent this thread anymore.  Now we have reservations for Feb 2010, dd and ds have outgrown their custom Disney outfits.  I have looked on voldermort and I am not finding my old friends who use to make the clothes for me, I have even emailed them and the emails come back undeliverable.  Can someone help me with names or emails of those that can make some clothes for me?  Please PM me if you can.  I appreciate it.  I would attempt to make the clothes myself, but everytime I even look at my sewing maching, it breaks.  I wish I had friends or family living close by to help me, but I don't which is why I am asking for help.  TIA.


 back!  Look for ebay usernames in signatures.



lucyanna girl said:


> Oh, have fun!!


----------



## HeatherSue

It's officialy Tessa's 6th birthday.  She was born at the stroke of midnight between March 19 and March 20.  So, we got to choose her birthday. My midwife said she's never seen it happen in all her years of practice. We chose March 19 because that was my grandpa's birthday.  

Where has the time gone?







I told you she looked like Clay Aiken as a newborn! She was 3 weeks old in that picture.


----------



## livndisney

HeatherSue said:


> It's officialy Tessa's 6th birthday.  She was born at the stroke of midnight between March 19 and March 20.  So, we got to choose her birthday. My midwife said she's never seen it happen in all her years of practice. We chose March 19 because that was my grandpa's birthday.
> 
> Where has the time gone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you she looked like Clay Aiken as a newborn! She was 3 weeks old in that picture.



Happy Birthday Tessa!!!!!!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Haganfam5 said:


> No, it's not hard, like someone said as long as you follow the directions you will be fine. With my second one, I did not follow along with the directions and I had a hard time with the collar.
> 
> I think the hardest part is the button holes.....which I finally attempted on my sons Mickey shirt. By the time I got to the bottom hole, they got rather large. Here is how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second one I made is a Simpsons one that my son wanted. Sorry about it being wrinkled, he  wore it already and I had in the wash. I just figured I would show you since you asked about them.  I didn't line this one and there is No buttons yet......hey, my son liked it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why I only took a front shot, but the back is like the Mickey one just Simpsons.
> 
> Have fun!


Really cute bowling shirts. I am sure they will be well loved.



HeatherSue said:


> It's officialy Tessa's 6th birthday.  She was born at the stroke of midnight between March 19 and March 20.  So, we got to choose her birthday. My midwife said she's never seen it happen in all her years of practice. We chose March 19 because that was my grandpa's birthday.
> 
> Where has the time gone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you she looked like Clay Aiken as a newborn! She was 3 weeks old in that picture.



          
Happy Birthday Tessa!!!
Loved the photo montage!


----------



## Adi12982

HAPPY 6th BIRTHDAY TESSA!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

HAPPY 6th BIRTHDAY TESSA!!!


----------



## jessica52877

Wow! Tessa was born at the stroke midnight! Wow! Pretty nifty! Tell her Happy Birthday!

I love all the Tessa pictures! So fun to relive the little days! Hope she enjoys her day.


----------



## minnie2

danicaw said:


> I will post if it works the way its supposed to... otherwise I will be looking for chocolate


Glad you got your answers but I ahve to tell ya this line had me cracking up!


danicaw said:


> It worked!
> Thanks again.... now I can get this thing put together.
> I'll post it when its done.


Can't wait to see it!



Haganfam5 said:


> No, it's not hard, like someone said as long as you follow the directions you will be fine. With my second one, I did not follow along with the directions and I had a hard time with the collar.
> 
> I think the hardest part is the button holes.....which I finally attempted on my sons Mickey shirt. By the time I got to the bottom hole, they got rather large. Here is how it turned out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second one I made is a Simpsons one that my son wanted. Sorry about it being wrinkled, he  wore it already and I had in the wash. I just figured I would show you since you asked about them.  I didn't line this one and there is No buttons yet......hey, my son liked it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why I only took a front shot, but the back is like the Mickey one just Simpsons.
> 
> Have fun!


So cute!  I love this pattern too!  Kyle wore on yesterday!



Haganfam5 said:


> Here is another little something I put together with some tutti frutti fabric for my d8. The bottoms are capris and the top ties around the neck. The back meets at the center with a hook and loop to fasten it.  I didn't use a pattern, I just had a little vision and went with it. I just loved the fabric and I think it came out cute. When she wears it, I will post some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the fabric at Joanns and I thought I got a bargain at $3.99. Then I went to Walmart and found some for $2.97! I couldn't believe it. THe same material and brand. I think they had last years stuff because I had bought some like it last year at Joanns. Either way, you can't beat that price!


looks great!  Now we want her to model it!  



teresajoy said:


> That is so funny! Corey was gorgeous when he was born!! But, the first thing I said to my darling Arminda when they showed her to me was, "Oh you are not as cute as your brother was."!!  She grew out of that soon enough and got pretty though!! Lydia was pretty cute right away too. Corey was the prettiest though!
> 
> Marlo, that looks great!!! YOu did a fantastic job!!!!
> 
> Yeah!!! What Heather said!
> 
> Although Arminda says they are JUST FRIENDS! They are too young to be boyfriend/girlfriend.


1.  After Kyle was born I got from almost the whole family he is cute but Nik was just the gerber baby.  I remember being so mad!  !st they all gave me heck for his name then they where going to tell me he wasn't as cute as his sister 

2. Thanks!  

3.  Hey don't yell at me it was Steph who asked!    Remember I am the own who remembered he was some ones!    




lucyanna girl said:


> I'm going to stay with my son and daughter-in-law tomorrow - Sunday to help her with little Taylor and her brother Ty. I'm gonna see how many kisses I can give those two precious babies.
> 
> I can't wait!
> 
> Penny


I am so happy for you!  Go hug and kiss those babies up grandma!!!!




HAPPY BIRTHDAY TESSA!!!!!!!!!!!



Funny story Well at least I thought it was funny.  Kyle has 2 loose teeth.  He comes home today and asks for some candy corn the vday kind.  So I let him ahve some.  He is sitting in the kitchen eating it like a good boy and he says real casually to me' Mom I lost a tooth!'  So since it is his 1st one I get all excited stop what I am doing and run to the kitchen to see.  He gets up and comes to me too.  Then he hands this white thing to me and I am looking at it all excited asking him to see his smile.  Turns out it was just the tip of the candy corn!!!!!!  My little bugger was trying to be funny!  Mind you he was laughing and gigglling the whole time so I figured he was just excited but now he was trying to be funny!  Kyle is such a crack up!  I can't even tell you!  So no teeth lost yet!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

HeatherSue said:


> Where has the time gone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you she looked like Clay Aiken as a newborn! She was 3 weeks old in that picture.




Happy Birthday Tessa!!!!


----------



## Reese'smom

Hi ladies! I have a quick question for you. Where can I find applique designs of different Mickey/Minnie heads? I know I had found a website of a ton of them and now I can't remeber what site it was. thanks!


----------



## karebear1

Happy Birthday Tessa!!!  It's your day and you can do whatever you want!  (Just tell mom and dad I said so!  )


----------



## Haganfam5

Happy Birthday Tessa! She is such a cutie!

I am glad you all asked for some modeling. I think this will be my sons Disboard first!  In the second pic, he is trying to look like Mickey. I wish I had time to get a better smile but we had to catch the bus. I will get my D8 to model the other outfit later.  She was already dressed for school.


----------



## HeatherSue

livndisney said:


> Happy Birthday Tessa!!!!!!!


Happy Birthday Tessa!!!
[/QUOTE]



Adi12982 said:


> HAPPY 6th BIRTHDAY TESSA!





EnchantedPrincess said:


> HAPPY 6th BIRTHDAY TESSA!!!





jessica52877 said:


> Wow! Tessa was born at the stroke midnight! Wow! Pretty nifty! Tell her Happy Birthday!
> 
> I love all the Tessa pictures! So fun to relive the little days! Hope she enjoys her day.





minnie2 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TESSA!!!!!!!!!!!





Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Happy Birthday Tessa!!!!





karebear1 said:


> Happy Birthday Tessa!!!  It's your day and you can do whatever you want!  (Just tell mom and dad I said so!  )





Haganfam5 said:


> Happy Birthday Tessa! She is such a cutie!



Thank you so much!!! I was hoping she'd have some birthday messages by the time she got up this morning!  I showed them to her and she got so excited, she fell off the chair backwards.  No worries, she's fine! 


She wanted to give you smileys back, so these are from Tessa:


----------



## minnie2

Haganfam5 said:


> Happy Birthday Tessa! She is such a cutie!
> 
> I am glad you all asked for some modeling. I think this will be my sons Disboard first!  In the second pic, he is trying to look like Mickey. I wish I had time to get a better smile but we had to catch the bus. I will get my D8 to model the other outfit later.  She was already dressed for school.


Even cuter on!!!!!


----------



## DisneyMom5

Happy Birthday Tessa!

Princess K says "My birthday is next week, and then I will be 6 like you Tessa.  Happy Birthday!"

And, for the record, all my babies were gorgeous!   

Of course, all my babies were FAT, which I think helps immensely.

[Smallest = 8 lb 10 oz, Biggest = 10 lb 12 oz.  
4 of the seven were over 9 lb.  2 of those were over 10.5 lbs.  Oy.]

You guys are really giving me the itch to sew.  I am eyeing those peasant dresses, the one that is Jane Austen-esque, and can be used with antique tea towels as aprons...???  Soooooo cute.

I haven't even had the heart to try my sewing machine since a friend borrowed it, broke it, and then had it repaired.   
If it doesn't work, I'll cry.

Ok, on with the day!!!


----------



## snubie

Happy Birthday Tessa!


----------



## revrob

HeatherSue said:


> It's officialy Tessa's 6th birthday.  She was born at the stroke of midnight between March 19 and March 20.  So, we got to choose her birthday. My midwife said she's never seen it happen in all her years of practice. We chose March 19 because that was my grandpa's birthday.
> 
> Where has the time gone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you she looked like Clay Aiken as a newborn! She was 3 weeks old in that picture.





Reese'smom said:


> Hi ladies! I have a quick question for you. Where can I find applique designs of different Mickey/Minnie heads? I know I had found a website of a ton of them and now I can't remeber what site it was. thanks!




 Happy Birthday Tessa! 



So everything is on the walls now.  I just need to organize and clean.  I'm hopeful that today is the day!


----------



## Twins+2more

Have a super day today.  Happy birthday Tessa!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Happy Birthday Tessa!!!!


----------



## coteau_chick

HeatherSue said:


> It's officialy Tessa's 6th birthday.  She was born at the stroke of midnight between March 19 and March 20.  So, we got to choose her birthday. My midwife said she's never seen it happen in all her years of practice. We chose March 19 because that was my grandpa's birthday.
> 
> Where has the time gone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you she looked like Clay Aiken as a newborn! She was 3 weeks old in that picture.



Your pictures made me cry.  She is just a beautiful gift from God.  I love kids and would have had a house full if my body would have coperated.


----------



## Clutterbug

The Moonk's Mom said:


>



Cute!  She is going to love it.



Haganfam5 said:


>



Those bowling shirts are great! Congrats to your DS on his DIS modeling debut.   I LOVE the outfit for your DD.  Megan and I both love that blue color. 



lucyanna girl said:


> Oh, enjoy every single minute of it!
> 
> 
> 
> HeatherSue said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's officialy Tessa's 6th birthday.  She was born at the stroke of midnight between March 19 and March 20.  So, we got to choose her birthday. My midwife said she's never seen it happen in all her years of practice. We chose March 19 because that was my grandpa's birthday.
> 
> Where has the time gone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you she looked like Clay Aiken as a newborn! She was 3 weeks old in that picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HaPPy BiRtHDay TeSsA!!
> 
> 
> 
> revrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> So everything is on the walls now.  I just need to organize and clean.  I'm hopeful that today is the day!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what you have done!
Click to expand...


----------



## MouseTriper

HeatherSue said:


> It's officialy Tessa's 6th birthday.  She was born at the stroke of midnight between March 19 and March 20.  So, we got to choose her birthday. My midwife said she's never seen it happen in all her years of practice. We chose March 19 because that was my grandpa's birthday.
> 
> Where has the time gone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you she looked like Clay Aiken as a newborn! She was 3 weeks old in that picture.


Awwww Happy Birthday Tessa!!!!          



minnie2 said:


> Funny story Well at least I thought it was funny.  Kyle has 2 loose teeth.  He comes home today and asks for some candy corn the vday kind.  So I let him ahve some.  He is sitting in the kitchen eating it like a good boy and he says real casually to me' Mom I lost a tooth!'  So since it is his 1st one I get all excited stop what I am doing and run to the kitchen to see.  He gets up and comes to me too.  Then he hands this white thing to me and I am looking at it all excited asking him to see his smile.  Turns out it was just the tip of the candy corn!!!!!!  My little bugger was trying to be funny!  Mind you he was laughing and gigglling the whole time so I figured he was just excited but now he was trying to be funny!  Kyle is such a crack up!  I can't even tell you!  So no teeth lost yet!


  Funny little cutie!!!



Haganfam5 said:


> Happy Birthday Tessa! She is such a cutie!
> 
> I am glad you all asked for some modeling. I think this will be my sons Disboard first!  In the second pic, he is trying to look like Mickey. I wish I had time to get a better smile but we had to catch the bus. I will get my D8 to model the other outfit later.  She was already dressed for school.


Oh your son is a handsome lil' fella!!!  So cute and I love the shirts!!!


----------



## Jennia

lucyanna girl said:


> I'm going to stay with my son and daughter-in-law tomorrow - Sunday to help her with little Taylor and her brother Ty. I'm gonna see how many kisses I can give those two precious babies.
> 
> I can't wait!
> 
> Penny



Awww have fun! New babies are so precious.  



HeatherSue said:


> It's officialy Tessa's 6th birthday.  She was born at the stroke of midnight between March 19 and March 20.  So, we got to choose her birthday. My midwife said she's never seen it happen in all her years of practice. We chose March 19 because that was my grandpa's birthday.
> 
> Where has the time gone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you she looked like Clay Aiken as a newborn! She was 3 weeks old in that picture.



What CUTE photos, and  HAPPY BIRTHDAY TESSA!!!!  

Also, and this may sound weird, but I'm glad to know I'm not the only one with a pukey kid (and I do remember Sawyer getting sick at Sci Fi from your trip report!). 



minnie2 said:


> Glad you got your answers but I ahve to tell ya this line had me cracking up!
> Can't wait to see it!
> 
> So cute!  I love this pattern too!  Kyle wore on yesterday!
> 
> looks great!  Now we want her to model it!
> 
> 
> 1.  After Kyle was born I got from almost the whole family he is cute but Nik was just the gerber baby.  I remember being so mad!  !st they all gave me heck for his name then they where going to tell me he wasn't as cute as his sister
> 
> 2. Thanks!
> 
> 3.  Hey don't yell at me it was Steph who asked!    Remember I am the own who remembered he was some ones!
> 
> 
> I am so happy for you!  Go hug and kiss those babies up grandma!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TESSA!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Funny story Well at least I thought it was funny.  Kyle has 2 loose teeth.  He comes home today and asks for some candy corn the vday kind.  So I let him ahve some.  He is sitting in the kitchen eating it like a good boy and he says real casually to me' Mom I lost a tooth!'  So since it is his 1st one I get all excited stop what I am doing and run to the kitchen to see.  He gets up and comes to me too.  Then he hands this white thing to me and I am looking at it all excited asking him to see his smile.  Turns out it was just the tip of the candy corn!!!!!!  My little bugger was trying to be funny!  Mind you he was laughing and gigglling the whole time so I figured he was just excited but now he was trying to be funny!  Kyle is such a crack up!  I can't even tell you!  So no teeth lost yet!



Ha, that's quite clever!



Haganfam5 said:


> Happy Birthday Tessa! She is such a cutie!
> 
> I am glad you all asked for some modeling. I think this will be my sons Disboard first!  In the second pic, he is trying to look like Mickey. I wish I had time to get a better smile but we had to catch the bus. I will get my D8 to model the other outfit later.  She was already dressed for school.



That shirt looks very nice on him!  

I have an apron that I'm making myself for tomorrow when we're hosting an A is for Alphabet, Apple and Apron playgroup. Violet has an apple print dress from Pumpkin Patch that she'll be wearing, and so far we have ten kids coming, so should be fun AND busy!


----------



## danicaw

Happy Birthday Tessa! 

My DS has yet another cold. I have my first session with a personal trainer this afternoon, when DS is supposed to be in school. We will see what I can work out. I hate just giving him medicine and sending him. So far he seems to just have a cough. We will see how the day goes. 

I am working on the neck of the roundneck dress this morning. The button holes have me procrastinating a bit. I think I need to re-read that thing on YCMT about button holes.


----------



## jenb1023

Happy 6th Birthday Tessa!!!!    




minnie2 said:


> Funny story Well at least I thought it was funny.  Kyle has 2 loose teeth.  He comes home today and asks for some candy corn the vday kind.  So I let him ahve some.  He is sitting in the kitchen eating it like a good boy and he says real casually to me' Mom I lost a tooth!'  So since it is his 1st one I get all excited stop what I am doing and run to the kitchen to see.  He gets up and comes to me too.  Then he hands this white thing to me and I am looking at it all excited asking him to see his smile.  Turns out it was just the tip of the candy corn!!!!!!  My little bugger was trying to be funny!  Mind you he was laughing and gigglling the whole time so I figured he was just excited but now he was trying to be funny!  Kyle is such a crack up!  I can't even tell you!  So no teeth lost yet!



This story is too cute!  What a clever guy you have!




coteau_chick said:


> Your pictures made me cry.  She is just a beautiful gift from God.  I love kids and would have had a house full if my body would have coperated.



 to you!  Your post made me teary-eyed.  My first pregnancy was unsuccessful and I had to take Clomid to get pregnant the second time and was told that the pregnancy was probably not viable.  Luckily, that idiot doctor was wrong and my beautiful DD is now 5 1/2.  My heart always goes out to anyone that experiences any sort of reproduction issues.


----------



## jham

HeatherSue said:


> It's officialy Tessa's 6th birthday.  She was born at the stroke of midnight between March 19 and March 20.  So, we got to choose her birthday. My midwife said she's never seen it happen in all her years of practice. We chose March 19 because that was my grandpa's birthday.
> 
> Where has the time gone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you she looked like Clay Aiken as a newborn! She was 3 weeks old in that picture.





HeatherSue said:


> Happy Birthday Tessa!!!



Awww...you made me cry!  Such a beautiful girl!  Here are some presents from me, she'll have to wait 'till after school to hear from Luke. 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TESSA!


----------



## asktriplets

ok, so i knew how to post a picture, but my computer wouldn't let me open my "pictures" folder  

here are my st. patrick's day tops (where 1 became a skirt).  i did eventually add ribbon ties and buttons to the one with the jeans (funny thing, apparently the ribbons wouldn't stay tied at school so she ended up just pushing the shamrock top down to wear it as a skirt over her jeans for the remainder of the school day!)






  the red dress is that preshirred fabric (got it on clearance for $3.50/yd at joann's and used just over 1/2 yard to make this dress! the ruffles and shoulder straps are just strips cut off the bottom of the same piece of fabric )
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




of course the seemingly "required" disboutique tiered twirl skirt (so perfect for my first project)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





i'm off now to keep working on my dds' A-line dresses before they get home....


----------



## froggy33

HeatherSue said:


> It's officialy Tessa's 6th birthday.  She was born at the stroke of midnight between March 19 and March 20.  So, we got to choose her birthday. My midwife said she's never seen it happen in all her years of practice. We chose March 19 because that was my grandpa's birthday.
> 
> Where has the time gone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you she looked like Clay Aiken as a newborn! She was 3 weeks old in that picture.



HAPPY BIRTHDAY TESSA!!!  How stinkin' cute!!! It's amazing how little she has changed!!  She looks just like Sawyer in the pic with the pink hat!!

Have a great day!!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Has anyone seen any fabric that is Fancy Nancy? Do they even make it? My DD is having a bday party in June that will be Fancy Nancy and I woulg loved to make her a dress. I have not even tried appliques yet but I downloaded the tutorial. (I have to do their Easter outfits first anyway.) I was thinking of the Vida dress after looking at the bookmarks. or does it need to be fancier?


----------



## twistedribbonbows

Hi Everyone!

Well, here is my latest creation.  I noticed after taking pictures that on one bow the ribbon is upside down, so I've got to fix them.  They'll be adorable once I turn the ribbon around!


----------



## Twins+2more

cute birthday bows twisted.  How are my disney bows comming along?  Have u shipped yet?

LOOKIE AT WHAT I JUST WON ON A SECRET SITE...






Im thrilled, the hunt is over


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Has anyone seen any fabric that is Fancy Nancy? Do they even make it? My DD is having a bday party in June that will be Fancy Nancy and I woulg loved to make her a dress. I have not even tried appliques yet but I downloaded the tutorial. (I have to do their Easter outfits first anyway.) I was thinking of the Vida dress after looking at the bookmarks. or does it need to be fancier?


I haven't seen any Fancy Nancy fabric, but I have made a few things for my daughter when she was going through her Fancy Nancy phase.














I didn't want to invest a small fortune into things when I knew that this too would pass quickly and end up at the bottom of the box.


----------



## twistedribbonbows

Twins+2more said:


> cute birthday bows twisted.  How are my disney bows comming along?  Have u shipped yet?



I sent you a PM.


----------



## abc123mom

Tinka_Belle said:


>



I don't remember seeing these before...TOO CUTE!!  What a lucky girl and such a creative Mama!!  Great job.


----------



## abc123mom

HeatherSue said:


> It's officialy Tessa's 6th birthday.  She was born at the stroke of midnight between March 19 and March 20.  So, we got to choose her birthday. My midwife said she's never seen it happen in all her years of practice. We chose March 19 because that was my grandpa's birthday.



The pictures were great.  Hope she has a great birthday!  My "baby" will be 6 in October...where does the time go???


----------



## mickimousemama

I wanted to make a quick post, I can't remember if it was here? someone looking for fabric to make the blue colored Gisselle (sp) dress from the movie Enchanted.  Well I found some nice blue fabric at my walmart (50% off clearance) I paid $1.25 a yard.  If it was someone here looking let me know, I bought 5 yards... just because of the price LOL but I'd be happy to share, or pick up more if someone needed/wanted it.











My PC got a nasty virus over the weekend so I am way behind on "catching up" again LOL.

I did read a bit the last couple of nights, tho   Hope Devon is feeling better.  High fevers are no fun.  My now 4 year old had a feberal seizure in Nov 2007, it was NOT a fun event.  The Drs at Children's hospital told me that from now on when she spikes a fever to use Feverall suppositories on her, they said nothing will effect the fever quicker than that, and then oral motrin.  Hopefully she is feeling all better now tho.

Happy birthday to Tessa, they grow up so fast!

There were a bunch of other things I wanted to comment on but I've got to run kids to the dentist so maybe later..


----------



## coteau_chick

jenb1023 said:


> Happy 6th Birthday Tessa!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This story is too cute!  What a clever guy you have!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to you!  Your post made me teary-eyed.  My first pregnancy was unsuccessful and I had to take Clomid to get pregnant the second time and was told that the pregnancy was probably not viable.  Luckily, that idiot doctor was wrong and my beautiful DD is now 5 1/2.  My heart always goes out to anyone that experiences any sort of reproduction issues.



I have three children but it took a long time to concieve them.  Our first daughter only took two months.  It took four and a half years for our second and nine years for our third.  I am so blessed to have these children.  My prayer for them is that they grow up to be a gift and a blessing back to God because that is what they are to us.  My heart also goes out to anyone struggling with infertility.  Most people would think I don't have any problem getting pregnant because I have three kids but that is not the case.  We really did want five.  I still have my hopes up for one more but I am already more than blessed.


----------



## mommyof2princesses

Happy Birthday Tessa!


----------



## NaeNae

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TESSA


----------



## kstgelais4

Happy Birthday Tessa!


----------



## Haganfam5

If you ask, you shall receive!   Here is my Jenna in the outfit I made.  It looks so cute on her I think.







She looks at little stiff in this one:










I like the way the top came out. I was thinking it is probably going to be pretty hot in Florida in May so I wanted something light and simple. I am going to make a couple of more like this. I am thinking for their pirate cruise outfits.  I am in the process of cutting pieces now. 

Anyone have any ideas for my son for the Pirate cruise? I was thinking something sleeveless, maybe a cut off muscle looking shirt with shorts. I think that would be good for a boy pirate.  Is there any pattern like that or should I just wing it?  Thanks!


----------



## mickimousemama

roscoepc1 said:


> Michele....it came! It came! It came! Thank you  SO much!!!
> 
> It's even cuter in person, and Melissa is going to love it! I cn't wait to go shopping to get some coordinating fabric to finish it out...



Woo Hoo!  I'm glad that it arrived ... can't wait to see what you create


----------



## t-beri

I just stopped by to say ...

 HAPPY BIRTHDAY TESSA!!!! 

gh=yhgfgugjujghytytrtyyytyhtuhjjjjjjjjhigjbbjguitirtirgrgeherhfdghftc4gyyyyyyyyyyyyrutyryutryruyuryuugtytyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttyyeryuuuyttttttttttttttttttttttyyyyyyyyyyyyyt57-hhf=fggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg0yyfgtdgf

UM that second was a birthday e-mail from Lily  she said "I have to send an e-mail"  when she was done she said "there, that was my first one"


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

t-beri said:


> I just stopped by to say ...
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TESSA!!!!
> 
> gh=yhgfgugjujghytytrtyyytyhtuhjjjjjjjjhigjbbjguitirtirgrgeherhfdghftc4gyyyyyyyyyyyyrutyryutryruyuryuugtytyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttyyeryuuuyttttttttttttttttttttttyyyyyyyyyyyyyt57-hhf=fggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg0yyfgtdgf
> 
> UM that second was a birthday e-mail from Lily  she said "I have to send an e-mail"  when she was done she said "there, that was my first one"



Oh that Lily was BORN to email!!!


----------



## twob4him

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEAUTIFUL TESSA GIRL!!!!! WE LOVE YOU!!!!!!


----------



## 3goofyboys

HeatherSue said:


> It's officialy Tessa's 6th birthday.  She was born at the stroke of midnight between March 19 and March 20.  So, we got to choose her birthday. My midwife said she's never seen it happen in all her years of practice. We chose March 19 because that was my grandpa's birthday.
> 
> Where has the time gone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you she looked like Clay Aiken as a newborn! She was 3 weeks old in that picture.




 Happy Birthday Tessa!!     

Heather, she was just saving up her beauty... she didn't want to use it all in her opening shot!



So this isn't sewing related, but I'll share anyway because I bet you all will understand my excitement.  I live about 25 minutes from the Crocs home base/warehouse.  They started their warehouse sale today and I bought Crocs for the boys for this summer and the next 2 summers. 8 pairs total for them, 1 pair of cute Croc slip-ons for myself, 2 messenger bags, 12 jibbitz, and 3 pairs of socks for $64.  Hurray!


----------



## Disney 4 Me

I've been lurking more than posting lately. But I wanted to come on here and say 

*Happy Birthday Tessa!*


----------



## Tracie

WooHoo I got a cricut today!  DH told me to get off that computer those ladies make you spend money!  Can't wait to try it out tomorrow!

Tracie


----------



## jessica52877

I  mine! Although I just started figuring out how to use it! Of course I don't do anything the easy way and want to cut fabric with designs not on cartridges!


----------



## lovesdumbo

danicaw said:


> It worked!
> Thanks again.... now I can get this thing put together.
> I'll post it when its done.


Can't wait to see it!



teresajoy said:


> I love the purse!!! Hey, did I ever post the pictures of the purse that wonderful sweet Steph made for me??? I uploaded them, but I think I forgot to post!!!


Thanks!  I don't recall seeing your bag-would love to see it!



lucyanna girl said:


> I'm going to stay with my son and daughter-in-law tomorrow - Sunday to help her with little Taylor and her brother Ty. I'm gonna see how many kisses I can give those two precious babies.
> 
> I can't wait!
> 
> Penny


Enjoy!!!



HeatherSue said:


> It's officialy Tessa's 6th birthday.  She was born at the stroke of midnight between March 19 and March 20.  So, we got to choose her birthday. My midwife said she's never seen it happen in all her years of practice. We chose March 19 because that was my grandpa's birthday.
> 
> Where has the time gone?


    Happy Birthday Tessa!!!!   



Haganfam5 said:


> I am glad you all asked for some modeling. I think this will be my sons Disboard first!  In the second pic, he is trying to look like Mickey. I wish I had time to get a better smile but we had to catch the bus. I will get my D8 to model the other outfit later.  She was already dressed for school.


Too cute!



asktriplets said:


> here are my st. patrick's day tops (where 1 became a skirt).  i did eventually add ribbon ties and buttons to the one with the jeans (funny thing, apparently the ribbons wouldn't stay tied at school so she ended up just pushing the shamrock top down to wear it as a skirt over her jeans for the remainder of the school day!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the red dress is that preshirred fabric (got it on clearance for $3.50/yd at joann's and used just over 1/2 yard to make this dress! the ruffles and shoulder straps are just strips cut off the bottom of the same piece of fabric )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course the seemingly "required" disboutique tiered twirl skirt (so perfect for my first project)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm off now to keep working on my dds' A-line dresses before they get home....


Cute stuff!!!!



twistedribbonbows said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Well, here is my latest creation.  I noticed after taking pictures that on one bow the ribbon is upside down, so I've got to fix them.  They'll be adorable once I turn the ribbon around!


Adorable!



Haganfam5 said:


> If you ask, you shall receive!   Here is my Jenna in the outfit I made.  It looks so cute on her I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks at little stiff in this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way the top came out. I was thinking it is probably going to be pretty hot in Florida in May so I wanted something light and simple. I am going to make a couple of more like this. I am thinking for their pirate cruise outfits.  I am in the process of cutting pieces now.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas for my son for the Pirate cruise? I was thinking something sleeveless, maybe a cut off muscle looking shirt with shorts. I think that would be good for a boy pirate.  Is there any pattern like that or should I just wing it?  Thanks!


Love that!  I bet you could wing the pirate thing.  I made a skull cap for Halloween-I did use a pattern.  I ended up getting a chef pattern because that was what they had in stock that was on sale for $1.



3goofyboys said:


> So this isn't sewing related, but I'll share anyway because I bet you all will understand my excitement.  I live about 25 minutes from the Crocs home base/warehouse.  They started their warehouse sale today and I bought Crocs for the boys for this summer and the next 2 summers. 8 pairs total for them, 1 pair of cute Croc slip-ons for myself, 2 messenger bags, 12 jibbitz, and 3 pairs of socks for $64.  Hurray!


 COOL!!!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Tracie said:


> WooHoo I got a cricut today!  DH told me to get off that computer those ladies make you spend money!  Can't wait to try it out tomorrow!
> 
> Tracie



Tee Hee...that's us!!!  The enablers!!!  

Have fun with it!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

Haganfam5 said:


> If you ask, you shall receive!   Here is my Jenna in the outfit I made.  It looks so cute on her I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks at little stiff in this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way the top came out. I was thinking it is probably going to be pretty hot in Florida in May so I wanted something light and simple. I am going to make a couple of more like this. I am thinking for their pirate cruise outfits.  I am in the process of cutting pieces now.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas for my son for the Pirate cruise? I was thinking something sleeveless, maybe a cut off muscle looking shirt with shorts. I think that would be good for a boy pirate.  Is there any pattern like that or should I just wing it?  Thanks!


Aww, look at your other cutie here.  That outfit looks wonderful!!  Your kids all look so alike....so adorable!



3goofyboys said:


> So this isn't sewing related, but I'll share anyway because I bet you all will understand my excitement.  I live about 25 minutes from the Crocs home base/warehouse.  They started their warehouse sale today and I bought Crocs for the boys for this summer and the next 2 summers. 8 pairs total for them, 1 pair of cute Croc slip-ons for myself, 2 messenger bags, 12 jibbitz, and 3 pairs of socks for $64.  Hurray!


 Very cool!!


----------



## tanyaandallie

Hi all!  I have not posted here in a very long time!!  We just booked a trip and I only have 37  days to plan.  DD has decided she LOVES high school musical and I'd love to make her something.  Has anyone made anything HSM lately?  I've dug through the thread and not found anything.  Anyone know if there is HSM fabric anywhere other than what I saw at Walmart?  The colors are just so bright!!


----------



## jessica52877

SoHappy Stacy made the CUTEST outfit for Tnkrbelle! Kristine post a picture for us please! I could probably go and steal it off your TR. I thought it was super cute.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jessica52877 said:


> SoHappy Stacy made the CUTEST outfit for Tnkrbelle! Kristine post a picture for us please! I could probably go and steal it off your TR. I thought it was super cute.










There ya go!


There is also a navy fabric with the pics of the cast on it that they have at JoAnn's and Walmart I believe.


----------



## revrob

you'll LOVE your cricut!  I don't think I've posted these yet, but I did these with my cricut - love that thing!






OK - so my craft room certainly still needs some tweaking.  I needs a good cleaning, and my scrapbook side of my bookcases need to be straightened and organized.  BUT, this is what I've got so far.

view from the door looking in





bookcases -
top - obviously piles of fabric that I still need to go through
in the basket on left -commercial patterns (notice they're way up top?  because I seldom use them anymore)
basket on right - small cuts of fabric folded on half comic book boards
left bookcase - obviously all fabric
right bookcase - top shelf - all blanks ready to be used
second shelf - cricut jukebox, scrapbook markers, cuttlebug supplies
third shelf - another basket of small cuts of fabric, comic book boards & polar notions boards
fourth shelf - scrapbook paper
 fifth shelf - one basket has stickers & misc. embellishments other basket has stamps





To the right of the bookshelves - two ikea racks that hold idea books, computer printer papers & scrapbook mat stacks






desk where I scrapbook & embellishment center






This one is for Heather - my copy of the castle print





My sewing area





close up of the desk where I sew and cut - I put in this metal strip just below an ikea rail.  I wanted this so that I could put the calculation sheets especially for Carla C's patterns on the strip to reference while I'm cutting.  I think it'll be really helpful.






I don't think you can see it in the pics, but my cricut is in all of this mess.  Right above it are two ikea rails that I hang all of my cricut notebooks, overlays and cartridges in.

In the wide holders on the rails, I have all of my machine manuals in one, Carla C's pdf patterns in one, other pdf patterns in one, and the fourth holds various printouts that I've collected for ideas.

To make room for my scrapbook stuff to move back into the room, I had to weed out a lot of fabric.  This is the pile that has to be re-homed.






I'm loving it in here now!  I still need to sort a few things out, but I can tell I'm gonna really get a lot done in here!


The next project - I want to sew table covers for my sewing area.  I'm trying to figure out what kind of color scheme & feel that I want to go with.  I went to a few places today on the hunt for fabric, and nothing struck me.  I'll wait until I find something that I'll LOVE since it will be a lot of fabric.  If you were going to do this project, what would you choose?


----------



## karebear1

Tracie said:


> WooHoo I got a cricut today!  DH told me to get off that computer those ladies make you spend money!  Can't wait to try it out tomorrow!
> 
> Tracie




Welcome to my Kingdom!!!  Where the motto is..... tell DH to get use to it...... we've only just begun!!! 
You are gonna love this thing. let us know if you need help. We're more then willing to help you out!



jessica52877 said:


> I  mine! Although I just started figuring out how to use it! Of course I don't do anything the easy way and want to cut fabric with designs not on cartridges!



Jessica-  try starting with something really easy, learn the quirky little ways to set your Cricut then move to something a little more difficult , adjuts again, then repeat- about the 4th time you'll probably ahve it down. I'm juts  now learning about SCAL and Inkscape. inkscapes gonna be FUN! I have downloaded soooo many new fonts and dingbats! Tonight- I found some dingbats for Supoerman, batman etc. What are you wanting to cut the fabric for? Did you use Inkscape to get rid of all the little unnecessary lines etc before you put it on SCAL and tried to cut the image??


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> you'll LOVE your cricut!  I don't think I've posted these yet, but I did these with my cricut - love that thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK - so my craft room certainly still needs some tweaking.  I needs a good cleaning, and my scrapbook side of my bookcases need to be straightened and organized.  BUT, this is what I've got so far.
> 
> view from the door looking in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bookcases -
> top - obviously piles of fabric that I still need to go through
> in the basket on left -commercial patterns (notice they're way up top?  because I seldom use them anymore)
> basket on right - small cuts of fabric folded on half comic book boards
> left bookcase - obviously all fabric
> right bookcase - top shelf - all blanks ready to be used
> second shelf - cricut jukebox, scrapbook markers, cuttlebug supplies
> third shelf - another basket of small cuts of fabric, comic book boards & polar notions boards
> fourth shelf - scrapbook paper
> fifth shelf - one basket has stickers & misc. embellishments other basket has stamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the right of the bookshelves - two ikea racks that hold idea books, computer printer papers & scrapbook mat stacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> desk where I scrapbook & embellishment center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for Heather - my copy of the castle print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sewing area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the desk where I sew and cut - I put in this metal strip just below an ikea rail.  I wanted this so that I could put the calculation sheets especially for Carla C's patterns on the strip to reference while I'm cutting.  I think it'll be really helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you can see it in the pics, but my cricut is in all of this mess.  Right above it are two ikea rails that I hang all of my cricut notebooks, overlays and cartridges in.
> 
> In the wide holders on the rails, I have all of my machine manuals in one, Carla C's pdf patterns in one, other pdf patterns in one, and the fourth holds various printouts that I've collected for ideas.
> 
> To make room for my scrapbook stuff to move back into the room, I had to weed out a lot of fabric.  This is the pile that has to be re-homed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving it in here now!  I still need to sort a few things out, but I can tell I'm gonna really get a lot done in here!
> 
> 
> The next project - I want to sew table covers for my sewing area.  I'm trying to figure out what kind of color scheme & feel that I want to go with.  I went to a few places today on the hunt for fabric, and nothing struck me.  I'll wait until I find something that I'll LOVE since it will be a lot of fabric.  If you were going to do this project, what would you choose?



Is that AbbyGrace in the SnowWhite dress picture? I wannna seeeeeeee LOL


----------



## t-beri

jham said:


> Awww...you made me cry!  Such a beautiful girl!  Here are some presents from me, she'll have to wait 'till after school to hear from Luke.
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TESSA!



That's not gonna make her like YOU better Jeanne.  So just stop showing off!!!


----------



## karebear1

jessica52877 said:


> I  mine! Although I just started figuring out how to use it! Of course I don't do anything the easy way and want to cut fabric with designs not on cartridges!





revrob said:


> you'll LOVE your cricut!  I don't think I've posted these yet, but I did these with my cricut - love that thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK - so my craft room certainly still needs some tweaking.  I needs a good cleaning, and my scrapbook side of my bookcases need to be straightened and organized.  BUT, this is what I've got so far.
> 
> view from the door looking in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bookcases -
> top - obviously piles of fabric that I still need to go through
> in the basket on left -commercial patterns (notice they're way up top?  because I seldom use them anymore)
> basket on right - small cuts of fabric folded on half comic book boards
> left bookcase - obviously all fabric
> right bookcase - top shelf - all blanks ready to be used
> second shelf - cricut jukebox, scrapbook markers, cuttlebug supplies
> third shelf - another basket of small cuts of fabric, comic book boards & polar notions boards
> fourth shelf - scrapbook paper
> fifth shelf - one basket has stickers & misc. embellishments other basket has stamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the right of the bookshelves - two ikea racks that hold idea books, computer printer papers & scrapbook mat stacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> desk where I scrapbook & embellishment center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for Heather - my copy of the castle print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sewing area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the desk where I sew and cut - I put in this metal strip just below an ikea rail.  I wanted this so that I could put the calculation sheets especially for Carla C's patterns on the strip to reference while I'm cutting.  I think it'll be really helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you can see it in the pics, but my cricut is in all of this mess.  Right above it are two ikea rails that I hang all of my cricut notebooks, overlays and cartridges in.
> 
> In the wide holders on the rails, I have all of my machine manuals in one, Carla C's pdf patterns in one, other pdf patterns in one, and the fourth holds various printouts that I've collected for ideas.
> 
> To make room for my scrapbook stuff to move back into the room, I had to weed out a lot of fabric.  This is the pile that has to be re-homed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving it in here now!  I still need to sort a few things out, but I can tell I'm gonna really get a lot done in here!
> 
> 
> The next project - I want to sew table covers for my sewing area.  I'm trying to figure out what kind of color scheme & feel that I want to go with.  I went to a few places today on the hunt for fabric, and nothing struck me.  I'll wait until I find something that I'll LOVE since it will be a lot of fabric.  If you were going to do this project, what would you choose?




Nice room girlie!! That dresser and those bookshelves are really nice.... and don't you just LOVE Ikea?? They are an organizers dream!!


----------



## karebear1

t-beri said:


> That's not gonna make her like YOU better Jeanne.  So just stop showing off!!!



I SOOOOOOO AGREE WITH YOU T!!!


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> Is that AbbyGrace in the SnowWhite dress picture? I wannna seeeeeeee LOL



YES!  That is AbbyGrace in the Snow White dress!  It was her very first trip to Disney after coming home.  She had been home for two weeks and wwe went to Disney.  She had her BBB appointment and she totally did not understand what anyone was saying when we were all trying to get her to smile for her pictures.  She kept looking at us like "why are you acting so silly?"  I'll go take a picture of the picture and post it for you.


----------



## tanyaandallie

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> There ya go!
> 
> 
> There is also a navy fabric with the pics of the cast on it that they have at JoAnn's and Walmart I believe.



OH CUTE!!!  Thanks for posting!  This is going to be a surprise trip for the kids and she will just flip if she gets a HSM outfit out of it!!  That pic shows me that the fabric at Walmart actually can be cute!


----------



## jessica52877

Shannon! I  the room! I wish I had more room in my room! I sometimes think about taking half the basement but I love my windows also.



karebear1 said:


> Welcome to my Kingdom!!!  Where the motto is..... tell DH to get use to it...... we've only just begun!!!
> You are gonna love this thing. let us know if you need help. We're more then willing to help you out!
> 
> 
> 
> Jessica-  try starting with something really easy, learn the quirky little ways to set your Cricut then move to something a little more difficult , adjuts again, then repeat- about the 4th time you'll probably ahve it down. I'm juts  now learning about SCAL and Inkscape. inkscapes gonna be FUN! I have downloaded soooo many new fonts and dingbats! Tonight- I found some dingbats for Supoerman, batman etc. What are you wanting to cut the fabric for? Did you use Inkscape to get rid of all the little unnecessary lines etc before you put it on SCAL and tried to cut the image??



I am not good with starting easy! I do everything backwards and start with the hardest first! I think I really need to learn about inkscape and just editing what is in there. I cut a Minnie the other day, really cute but it didn't cut her red hat. And did Mickey, he was simple. I started to do Charlie from Charlie and Lola but it wasn't detecting the pants. I think I kind of figured out to change the one # but then I was tired and went to bed.

I have seen some really good dingbats too! Dallas can't wait for spiderman and batman. There was also one with tons of Star Wars characters and NBC characters.


----------



## LisaNJ25

Tracie said:


> WooHoo I got a cricut today!  DH told me to get off that computer those ladies make you spend money!  Can't wait to try it out tomorrow!
> 
> Tracie



I keep seeing the infomercial late at night and it keeps calling my name


----------



## princessmom29

danicaw said:


> ok, pics....
> 
> the contrasting hem just placed next to the body of the dress....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then with the hem flipped up so they are right sides facing.....
> this is where I get lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don 't know if you can see the lower fabric.....
> 
> Did I cut one of them wrong?
> I have this feeling I am missing something obvious
> That I will feel really silly once I see what it is.
> Its driving me a bit nuts
> 
> I could flip the hem piece and the curves would line up but then the finished hem would be wrong..... right?
> ugh, I think I am going crazy



I don't know if anyone has already helped, but did you try leaving the blue piece alone and flipping the toile down os that you end up looking at the wron side of the toile?


----------



## revrob

Here she is!


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> Here she is!



How SWEET!!!!! She is so cute!!!!!

Can you tell I have the eyes of a hawk LOL.


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Tee Hee...that's us!!!  The enablers!!!
> 
> Have fun with it!!!



Yeah ummmmmmm ENABLER! Morgan got mail the other day! 

She has been studying the Joann's paper ever since.


----------



## MyCathryn

Anyone know where I can find a plain black Mickey shaped head about 3 inches high I can use to add as an applique to a dress? (looks like the mickey head in my countdown)
TIA


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> I am not good with starting easy! I do everything backwards and start with the hardest first! I think I really need to learn about inkscape and just editing what is in there. I cut a Minnie the other day, really cute but it didn't cut her red hat. And did Mickey, he was simple. I started to do Charlie from Charlie and Lola but it wasn't detecting the pants. I think I kind of figured out to change the one # but then I was tired and went to bed.
> 
> I have seen some really good dingbats too! Dallas can't wait for spiderman and batman. There was also one with tons of Star Wars characters and NBC characters.



I think I need sleep-I have been reading and re reading this trying to figure out who you were calling a dingbat and why LOL


----------



## Jennia

Haganfam5 said:


> If you ask, you shall receive!   Here is my Jenna in the outfit I made.  It looks so cute on her I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks at little stiff in this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas for my son for the Pirate cruise? I was thinking something sleeveless, maybe a cut off muscle looking shirt with shorts. I think that would be good for a boy pirate.  Is there any pattern like that or should I just wing it?  Thanks!



That looks fantastic on her, should be so nice for summer! 



t-beri said:


> I just stopped by to say ...
> 
> gh=yhgfgugjujghytytrtyyytyhtuhjjjjjjjjhigjbbjguitirtirgrgeherhfdghftc4gyyyyyyyyyyyyrutyryutryruyuryuugtytyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttyyeryuuuyttttttttttttttttttttttyyyyyyyyyyyyyt57-hhf=fggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg0yyfgtdgf
> 
> UM that second was a birthday e-mail from Lily  she said "I have to send an e-mail"  when she was done she said "there, that was my first one"



LOL very cute!!



Tracie said:


> WooHoo I got a cricut today!  DH told me to get off that computer those ladies make you spend money!  Can't wait to try it out tomorrow!
> 
> Tracie



Hooray! Now you'll have to show us everything you make, to help enable those who haven't been totally enabled yet.  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> There ya go!
> 
> 
> There is also a navy fabric with the pics of the cast on it that they have at JoAnn's and Walmart I believe.



That's probably the cutest HSM fabric I've ever seen, what a great outfit!



revrob said:


> you'll LOVE your cricut!  I don't think I've posted these yet, but I did these with my cricut - love that thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK - so my craft room certainly still needs some tweaking.  I needs a good cleaning, and my scrapbook side of my bookcases need to be straightened and organized.  BUT, this is what I've got so far.
> 
> view from the door looking in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bookcases -
> top - obviously piles of fabric that I still need to go through
> in the basket on left -commercial patterns (notice they're way up top?  because I seldom use them anymore)
> basket on right - small cuts of fabric folded on half comic book boards
> left bookcase - obviously all fabric
> right bookcase - top shelf - all blanks ready to be used
> second shelf - cricut jukebox, scrapbook markers, cuttlebug supplies
> third shelf - another basket of small cuts of fabric, comic book boards & polar notions boards
> fourth shelf - scrapbook paper
> fifth shelf - one basket has stickers & misc. embellishments other basket has stamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sewing area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next project - I want to sew table covers for my sewing area.  I'm trying to figure out what kind of color scheme & feel that I want to go with.  I went to a few places today on the hunt for fabric, and nothing struck me.  I'll wait until I find something that I'll LOVE since it will be a lot of fabric.  If you were going to do this project, what would you choose?



I wish I had a huge room like that for all of my stuff! Stupid guest bed getting in the way. . .maybe my in laws wouldn't mind sleeping on the living room couch, THEN I could have an entire room! =D 



revrob said:


> Here she is!



That is too sweet!


----------



## karebear1

jessica52877 said:


> I am not good with starting easy! I do everything backwards and start with the hardest first! I think I really need to learn about inkscape and just editing what is in there. I cut a Minnie the other day, really cute but it didn't cut her red hat. And did Mickey, he was simple. I started to do Charlie from Charlie and Lola but it wasn't detecting the pants. I think I kind of figured out to change the one # but then I was tired and went to bed.
> 
> I have seen some really good dingbats too! Dallas can't wait for spiderman and batman. There was also one with tons of Star Wars characters and NBC characters.



Where did you find the Star Wars and NBC characetr ones?? Sounds like I need those!



LisaNJ25 said:


> I keep seeing the infomercial late at night and it keeps calling my name




Waaaahaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaahaaaaaaahahhahaha!! Now that they have you in their evil grip...... 

Lisa.... LISA..... LISA..... now is the time .... you must buy!

It never ends until you cave in and get it. May as well just give it up now. Just ask the other boutiquers that have joined the Cricut club. Save your sanity before it's too late!!!


----------



## danicaw

princessmom29 said:


> I don't know if anyone has already helped, but did you try leaving the blue piece alone and flipping the toile down os that you end up looking at the wron side of the toile?



I did figure it out. And initially it felt like fitting a round peg into a square hole, but it worked perfectly. I have the whole dress done except.... the buttons. I have been reading and re-reading CarlaC's button hole tut, trying to get up the nerve. I plan to practice a bunch before actually putting the dress to the machine again. 

For those of you who have done the round neck do you or have you moved the buttons around (forward or back) as your girls grow? If I place them as the pattern lists the arm holes are kind of big, but I was thinking of putting them a bit further back for now and then moving them forward as she grows. Is this just crazy talk or would it work... would it look way to silly?

And in other news I was cleaning out a closet and found some fabric....kind of  Mickey sheets actually. From maybe 8 years ago. It was when knit t-shirt sheets were all the rage. We bought a set of "mickey parts" sheets. Well we havent used them in years and when I pulled them out my mind started listing all the things I could make out of queen size knit sheets....hmmm how many yards it that 
Digging a little further back in the closet I found 1 flannel pillow case for a set of Seven Dwarf sheets we had... these were king size with the 7 scattered and the names. But so far all I have found it the one king size pillow case. I wonder what I can make from just the one pillowcase  
I kind of excited about my find!  Just had to share.


----------



## *Toadstool*

asktriplets said:


> ok, so i knew how to post a picture, but my computer wouldn't let me open my "pictures" folder
> 
> here are my st. patrick's day tops (where 1 became a skirt).  i did eventually add ribbon ties and buttons to the one with the jeans (funny thing, apparently the ribbons wouldn't stay tied at school so she ended up just pushing the shamrock top down to wear it as a skirt over her jeans for the remainder of the school day!)
> 
> the red dress is that preshirred fabric (got it on clearance for $3.50/yd at joann's and used just over 1/2 yard to make this dress! the ruffles and shoulder straps are just strips cut off the bottom of the same piece of fabric )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course the seemingly "required" disboutique tiered twirl skirt (so perfect for my first project)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm off now to keep working on my dds' A-line dresses before they get home....


Cute.. love your shirred dress. Looks alot better than some I have seen!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Has anyone seen any fabric that is Fancy Nancy? Do they even make it? My DD is having a bday party in June that will be Fancy Nancy and I woulg loved to make her a dress. I have not even tried appliques yet but I downloaded the tutorial. (I have to do their Easter outfits first anyway.) I was thinking of the Vida dress after looking at the bookmarks. or does it need to be fancier?


Wasn't it Pottery Barn that had Fancy Nancy sheets??? I am not sure...



twistedribbonbows said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Well, here is my latest creation.  I noticed after taking pictures that on one bow the ribbon is upside down, so I've got to fix them.  They'll be adorable once I turn the ribbon around!


THose look stunning. I really couldn't tell that you had any ribbons upside down.



Twins+2more said:


> LOOKIE AT WHAT I JUST WON ON A SECRET SITE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im thrilled, the hunt is over


 



Tinka_Belle said:


> I haven't seen any Fancy Nancy fabric, but I have made a few things for my daughter when she was going through her Fancy Nancy phase.
> 
> I didn't want to invest a small fortune into things when I knew that this too would pass quickly and end up at the bottom of the box.


You come up with great ideas!



mickimousemama said:


>


That is REALLY pretty. Mean ole Wal Mart for closing down our fabric.   



Haganfam5 said:


> If you ask, you shall receive!   Here is my Jenna in the outfit I made.  It looks so cute on her I think.


That looks great on her!!!



3goofyboys said:


> So this isn't sewing related, but I'll share anyway because I bet you all will understand my excitement.  I live about 25 minutes from the Crocs home base/warehouse.  They started their warehouse sale today and I bought Crocs for the boys for this summer and the next 2 summers. 8 pairs total for them, 1 pair of cute Croc slip-ons for myself, 2 messenger bags, 12 jibbitz, and 3 pairs of socks for $64.  Hurray!


Wow... what a lucky woman you are!!! I would love to hit a sale like that. We love crocs!



Tracie said:


> WooHoo I got a cricut today!  DH told me to get off that computer those ladies make you spend money!  Can't wait to try it out tomorrow!
> 
> Tracie


My DH could sympathize with your DH.  



Tnkrbelle565 said:


>


That looks really good. Love it!



revrob said:


> you'll LOVE your cricut!  I don't think I've posted these yet, but I did these with my cricut - love that thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK - so my craft room certainly still needs some tweaking.  I needs a good cleaning, and my scrapbook side of my bookcases need to be straightened and organized.  BUT, this is what I've got so far.
> 
> view from the door looking in


Wow.. Love your sewing room!!! Your serger is calling my name.  



revrob said:


> Here she is!


What a beautiful girl!



karebear1 said:


> Where did you find the Star Wars and NBC characetr ones?? Sounds like I need those!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waaaahaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaahaaaaaaahahhahaha!! Now that they have you in their evil grip......
> 
> Lisa.... LISA..... LISA..... now is the time .... you must buy!
> 
> It never ends until you cave in and get it. May as well just give it up now. Just ask the other boutiquers that have joined the Cricut club. Save your sanity before it's too late!!!


You are too funny! 
I would love the ding bat source as well. For embroidery purposes though.
*The enablers haven't gotten to me yet!!!*LOL!
Dingbats are easily transformed into embroidery designs if you have the right digitizing software.


----------



## *Toadstool*

http://www.chezami.com/exp.ja6?file=Clearance&pathcode=fabricshop&sessionid=2LX0GLHLV5220
*
ENABLER ALERT!*  

Some of those fabrics are super clearanced... I for one will not click my own link.


----------



## sahm1000

Good morning everyone!  

Don't know if any of you watch Gray's Anatomy (I'm sure most of us do!) but I was watching last night and I thought of all of us.  The guy that was getting the face transplant had his online friends, whom he had never met, come to the hospital to take care of him after his surgery.  They flew in from all over the country.  Anyway, it made me think of our thread.  Most of us don't really know each other (except for the lucky few who went on the trip last month) but we are a great online community who support one another.  

So  anyway, back to sewing now!


----------



## minnie2

Haganfam5 said:


> If you ask, you shall receive!   Here is my Jenna in the outfit I made.  It looks so cute on her I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the way the top came out. I was thinking it is probably going to be pretty hot in Florida in May so I wanted something light and simple. I am going to make a couple of more like this. I am thinking for their pirate cruise outfits.  I am in the process of cutting pieces now.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas for my son for the Pirate cruise? I was thinking something sleeveless, maybe a cut off muscle looking shirt with shorts. I think that would be good for a boy pirate.  Is there any pattern like that or should I just wing it?  Thanks!


I love it!  I couldn't get how the top would look from the original post and now I can see how adorable it is!!!!!!!



tanyaandallie said:


> Hi all!  I have not posted here in a very long time!!  We just booked a trip and I only have 37  days to plan.  DD has decided she LOVES high school musical and I'd love to make her something.  Has anyone made anything HSM lately?  I've dug through the thread and not found anything.  Anyone know if there is HSM fabric anywhere other than what I saw at Walmart?  The colors are just so bright!!


My walmart still ahs the one that some one just posted. I had been looking for that for a yr!   Not sure what I am going to make with it.

I think for our trip I am going to make Nikki a Red and White Cheer leading outfit.  I have a pattern and since she is all about cheer leading it makes sense for her.  



revrob said:


> you'll LOVE your cricut!  I don't think I've posted these yet, but I did these with my cricut - love that thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK - so my craft room certainly still needs some tweaking.  I needs a good cleaning, and my scrapbook side of my bookcases need to be straightened and organized.  BUT, this is what I've got so far.
> 
> view from the door looking in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bookcases -
> top - obviously piles of fabric that I still need to go through
> in the basket on left -commercial patterns (notice they're way up top?  because I seldom use them anymore)
> basket on right - small cuts of fabric folded on half comic book boards
> left bookcase - obviously all fabric
> right bookcase - top shelf - all blanks ready to be used
> second shelf - cricut jukebox, scrapbook markers, cuttlebug supplies
> third shelf - another basket of small cuts of fabric, comic book boards & polar notions boards
> fourth shelf - scrapbook paper
> fifth shelf - one basket has stickers & misc. embellishments other basket has stamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the right of the bookshelves - two ikea racks that hold idea books, computer printer papers & scrapbook mat stacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> desk where I scrapbook & embellishment center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for Heather - my copy of the castle print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sewing area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the desk where I sew and cut - I put in this metal strip just below an ikea rail.  I wanted this so that I could put the calculation sheets especially for Carla C's patterns on the strip to reference while I'm cutting.  I think it'll be really helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you can see it in the pics, but my cricut is in all of this mess.  Right above it are two ikea rails that I hang all of my cricut notebooks, overlays and cartridges in.
> 
> In the wide holders on the rails, I have all of my machine manuals in one, Carla C's pdf patterns in one, other pdf patterns in one, and the fourth holds various printouts that I've collected for ideas.
> 
> To make room for my scrapbook stuff to move back into the room, I had to weed out a lot of fabric.  This is the pile that has to be re-homed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving it in here now!  I still need to sort a few things out, but I can tell I'm gonna really get a lot done in here!
> 
> 
> The next project - I want to sew table covers for my sewing area.  I'm trying to figure out what kind of color scheme & feel that I want to go with.  I went to a few places today on the hunt for fabric, and nothing struck me.  I'll wait until I find something that I'll LOVE since it will be a lot of fabric.  If you were going to do this project, what would you choose?


I am so jealous of all of you with a sewing room!  They are great!  
 I will try to clean up my 'area and take a picture today.  As most of you know I sew hunched over the coffee table!   And you wonder why my back and joints ache! 



karebear1 said:


> Welcome to my Kingdom!!!  Where the motto is..... tell DH to get use to it...... we've only just begun!!!
> You are gonna love this thing. let us know if you need help. We're more then willing to help you out!


I laughed so hard when I saw this Queen Karen!  I may not be part of your kingdom since I don't have a ciricut and probably won't get one but I LOVE seeing all the great stuff everyone makes with them!  



revrob said:


> Here she is!


that is a great shot!


sahm1000 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Don't know if any of you watch Gray's Anatomy (I'm sure most of us do!) but I was watching last night and I thought of all of us.  The guy that was getting the face transplant had his online friends, whom he had never met, come to the hospital to take care of him after his surgery.  They flew in from all over the country.  Anyway, it made me think of our thread.  Most of us don't really know each other (except for the lucky few who went on the trip last month) but we are a great online community who support one another.
> 
> So  anyway, back to sewing now!


Would you believe it if I said I don't? I know shocking!  I have seen it though and when ever I have watched part of it and see her Chief of staff I think he is all I can think of is  'Hey that is Zach Edwards' from Another World!'  


 Ok my Twilight obsession continues!  I am debating embroidering a shirt that says' Team Rosalie and Emmett we break houses Esme fixes them!'     My Husband will think I have lost my mind though!  Especially because right now in the book he is reading he can't stand Rosalie and why I tried to explain what I think her motives are he shot me down since he is so pro Edward!


----------



## Haganfam5

Thank you for the wonderful compliments. I think I will wing the pirate thing.....I'll figure it out. I have a lot I want to work on today and they have only a half a school day and parent teacher conferences in the afternoon.

Yes, my older two look the most alike. In fact they look just like my husband. My D8 looks an little like me but my son looks exactly like my husband. The blond hair and blue eyes are all him!  (I guess I have those recessive genes. I have brown hair/brown eyes) I was hoping my third would look more like me because she has the darker hair and brown eyes but she is a pretty good combination of the two of us.


----------



## DisneyMOM09

revrob said:


> you'll LOVE your cricut!  I don't think I've posted these yet, but I did these with my cricut - love that thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK - so my craft room certainly still needs some tweaking.  I needs a good cleaning, and my scrapbook side of my bookcases need to be straightened and organized.  BUT, this is what I've got so far.
> 
> view from the door looking in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bookcases -
> top - obviously piles of fabric that I still need to go through
> in the basket on left -commercial patterns (notice they're way up top?  because I seldom use them anymore)
> basket on right - small cuts of fabric folded on half comic book boards
> left bookcase - obviously all fabric
> right bookcase - top shelf - all blanks ready to be used
> second shelf - cricut jukebox, scrapbook markers, cuttlebug supplies
> third shelf - another basket of small cuts of fabric, comic book boards & polar notions boards
> fourth shelf - scrapbook paper
> fifth shelf - one basket has stickers & misc. embellishments other basket has stamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the right of the bookshelves - two ikea racks that hold idea books, computer printer papers & scrapbook mat stacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> desk where I scrapbook & embellishment center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for Heather - my copy of the castle print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sewing area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the desk where I sew and cut - I put in this metal strip just below an ikea rail.  I wanted this so that I could put the calculation sheets especially for Carla C's patterns on the strip to reference while I'm cutting.  I think it'll be really helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you can see it in the pics, but my cricut is in all of this mess.  Right above it are two ikea rails that I hang all of my cricut notebooks, overlays and cartridges in.
> 
> In the wide holders on the rails, I have all of my machine manuals in one, Carla C's pdf patterns in one, other pdf patterns in one, and the fourth holds various printouts that I've collected for ideas.
> 
> To make room for my scrapbook stuff to move back into the room, I had to weed out a lot of fabric.  This is the pile that has to be re-homed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving it in here now!  I still need to sort a few things out, but I can tell I'm gonna really get a lot done in here!
> 
> 
> The next project - I want to sew table covers for my sewing area.  I'm trying to figure out what kind of color scheme & feel that I want to go with.  I went to a few places today on the hunt for fabric, and nothing struck me.  I'll wait until I find something that I'll LOVE since it will be a lot of fabric.  If you were going to do this project, what would you choose?



I am soo very jealous of your craft room. My scrapbooking has been put on the back burner to allow for sewing for now. My craft room is my dining room table. Which is totally a pain because I have to pack it all up all te time( not to mention my husband gets a little aggravated to see everything cluttering up the dining room). Our oldest daughter moved back home( bad break up with her now ex boyfriend) so we had to move the baby back into our room for the time being, now her things are taking up any room I might have claimed as my own. Had to move all of my scrapbooking things in oldest daughter's closet and in one of my rolling carts in her room ( which she is now using the top as an entertainment center so it is an act of Congress to get to anything I might want in there). As for all of that fabric that needs a new home, I would be happy to volunteer to take it off of your hands !


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Tracie said:


> WooHoo I got a cricut today!  DH told me to get off that computer those ladies make you spend money!  Can't wait to try it out tomorrow!
> 
> Tracie



Congrats on the Cricut! I love mine! It is great for so many things, my daughter even used mine ( with assistance) to make the backboard decorations for her reading fair project.


----------



## Twins+2more

sahm1000 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Don't know if any of you watch Gray's Anatomy (I'm sure most of us do!) but I was watching last night and I thought of all of us.  The guy that was getting the face transplant had his online friends, whom he had never met, come to the hospital to take care of him after his surgery.  They flew in from all over the country.  Anyway, it made me think of our thread.  Most of us don't really know each other (except for the lucky few who went on the trip last month) but we are a great online community who support one another.
> 
> So  anyway, back to sewing now!



Wasn't greys awsome last night.  Must be that time the month for me, cause I was choked up thru some of the show.  I agree that is "virtual friends" were awsome.  LOVED when his female friend told him not to call himself ugly.  HOW SWEET.  I also thougth of our DIS friends.    I like izzy.  I never used to, but now I do.  I don't like she is going off the show.  (Bigger and better things I guess), but her whole storyline makes me sad.  I wonder if Derrick is going to kill her in surgery and never do another surgery....or if he is going to cure here and she leaves the hospital on her own will.


----------



## DisneyMom5

Just a heads up...Disney Shopping has their personalized fleece blankets on clearance for $7.99!!!
I paid $19.95 for my girls, and thought they were well worth it.
You can even say YOU made them, if you want to save your street cred as a creative person (Just kidding!  LOL)
Anyway, we love them and this is a great deal.

http://disneyshopping.go.com/disney/store/Product_10002_10051_1235269_-1_61502


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

LisaNJ25 said:


> I keep seeing the infomercial late at night and it keeps calling my name



Oh Heck!  Even Katie yells for me when the infomercials come on now!   But what is worse...HSN is having craft month and they had a whole segment on them the other day, DH was home for lunch and Katie and me kept telling him how VERY COOL it is...I'm working on him...slowly!  Katie is working the whole "look how cool that would be for when I do projects Daddy!"  



sahm1000 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Don't know if any of you watch Gray's Anatomy (I'm sure most of us do!) but I was watching last night and I thought of all of us.  The guy that was getting the face transplant had his online friends, whom he had never met, come to the hospital to take care of him after his surgery.  They flew in from all over the country.  Anyway, it made me think of our thread.  Most of us don't really know each other (except for the lucky few who went on the trip last month) but we are a great online community who support one another.
> 
> So  anyway, back to sewing now!



No, don't watch Grey's...I'm still a weeping ER girl!   But, I could totally see us doing that for one another!


BTW!  Thanks so much for the compliments on the stuff I have made lately...I LOVE YOU GUYS!!!  You build me up (wait, this sounds like a song!)...but you guys do.  When I feel like I am so-so...you guys make me feel great!!!   What a great group!!!!!!


Karen!!!  The other day when you were having the whole caramel apple attack...Paula Deen (my personal hero!) made them on her show...they looked pretty good...but not thick enough caramel for me...I like if gunked on there...more caramel than apple most of the time I say!


----------



## Clutterbug

Haganfam5 said:


> If you ask, you shall receive!   Here is my Jenna in the outfit I made.  It looks so cute on her I think.



Megan was sitting with me last night and, as I predicted, she loves it.  Now she wants me to try and find that fabric.




revrob said:


> The next project - I want to sew table covers for my sewing area.  I'm trying to figure out what kind of color scheme & feel that I want to go with.  I went to a few places today on the hunt for fabric, and nothing struck me.  I'll wait until I find something that I'll LOVE since it will be a lot of fabric.  If you were going to do this project, what would you choose?



I LOVE IT!  I especially love it because I'm also a scrapper and my dream room will incorporate both hobbies too.  I love those Ikea rails and accesstories - so many things you can do with them.  

Are you going to actually cover the table tops or are you making table skirts?  I don't have any suggestions, but I think you should just look around and you will surely find something you love.



t-beri said:


> That's not gonna make her like YOU better Jeanne.  So just stop showing off!!!



    



sahm1000 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Don't know if any of you watch Gray's Anatomy (I'm sure most of us do!) but I was watching last night and I thought of all of us.  The guy that was getting the face transplant had his online friends, whom he had never met, come to the hospital to take care of him after his surgery.  They flew in from all over the country.  Anyway, it made me think of our thread.  Most of us don't really know each other (except for the lucky few who went on the trip last month) but we are a great online community who support one another.
> 
> So  anyway, back to sewing now!




Yes, yes, I did think of you girls while I was watching that part.  I guess interntet bonds are becoming more and more common.


----------



## karebear1

minnie2 said:


> I laughed so hard when I saw this Queen Karen!  I may not be part of your kingdom since I don't have a ciricut and probably won't get one but I LOVE seeing all the great stuff everyone makes with them!



Because of your sense of humor and obvious love and appreciation for the cricut, it's projects and Queen Karen herself,  I shall make you an honorary citizen of my Kingdom!  Come! join us!!!   



DisneyMOM09 said:


> I am soo very jealous of your craft room. My scrapbooking has been put on the back burner to allow for sewing for now. My craft room is my dining room table. Which is totally a pain because I have to pack it all up all te time( not to mention my husband gets a little aggravated to see everything cluttering up the dining room). Our oldest daughter moved back home( bad break up with her now ex boyfriend) so we had to move the baby back into our room for the time being, now her things are taking up any room I might have claimed as my own. Had to move all of my scrapbooking things in oldest daughter's closet and in one of my rolling carts in her room ( which she is now using the top as an entertainment center so it is an act of Congress to get to anything I might want in there). As for all of that fabric that needs a new home, I would be happy to volunteer to take it off of your hands !



Meld the two rooms together. My craft room is also my sewing room! It can be done!!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Oh Heck!  Even Katie yells for me when the infomercials come on now!   But what is worse...HSN is having craft month and they had a whole segment on them the other day, DH was home for lunch and Katie and me kept telling him how VERY COOL it is...I'm working on him...slowly!  Katie is working the whole "look how cool that would be for when I do projects Daddy!"
> 
> Karen!!!  The other day when you were having the whole caramel apple attack...Paula Deen (my personal hero!) made them on her show...they looked pretty good...but not thick enough caramel for me...I like if gunked on there...more caramel than apple most of the time I say!




Did someone mention Caramel Apples.... again???? I totally gotten those out of my system until you mentioned them again.........

THANKS!!!! No! REALLY!! THANKS for reminding me...... caramel apples are such a nice thing to think about!




*Toadstool* said:


> I would love the ding bat source as well. For embroidery purposes though.
> *The enablers haven't gotten to me yet!!!*LOL!
> Dingbats are easily transformed into embroidery designs if you have the right digitizing software.



Jessica sent me the www.dafont.com website  Click on dingbats and you'll find all kinds! You can also go to fontspace.com- hope that helps!


----------



## DisneyMOM09

karebear1 said:


> Meld the two rooms together. My craft room is also my sewing room! It can be done!!




I gues I should have said my sewing room is also my dining room also!


----------



## Haganfam5

Clutterbug said:


> Megan was sitting with me last night and, as I predicted, she loves it.  Now she wants me to try and find that fabric.



I am glad another young girl approves of it.   It is much more pretty in person and I am sure she will love it. It shouldn't be that hard to find if you have a Joanns near you. All the tutti frutti (however you spell it?   ) is in the same section. Good Luck! Let me know if you can't, I could look for more too next time I am out.


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Karen - this is her easy apples

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/caramel-apples-recipe/index.html

but then I saw these...mmmm

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/george-duran/caramel-apple-pie-on-a-stick-recipe/index.html

okay..now I am so hungry....

I have to go finish cooking right now...Tim's work is having a covered dish for MDA today and I made yummy pot roast that cooked all night in the slow cooker, banana pudding (that is soooo good!) and now I'm gonna make some yeast rolls...I want those to be warm.

Talk to you guys later!  Have a great Friday!!!!


----------



## jessica52877

Here are some dresses I made for a cruise.
















And some T's for pirate night!


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> http://www.chezami.com/exp.ja6?file=Clearance&pathcode=fabricshop&sessionid=2LX0GLHLV5220
> *
> ENABLER ALERT!*
> 
> Some of those fabrics are super clearanced... I for one will not click my own link.



I will not click that link!  I will not click that link!  I will not click that link!   




Clutterbug said:


> I LOVE IT!  I especially love it because I'm also a scrapper and my dream room will incorporate both hobbies too.  I love those Ikea rails and accesstories - so many things you can do with them.
> 
> Are you going to actually cover the table tops or are you making table skirts?  I don't have any suggestions, but I think you should just look around and you will surely find something you love.



I've always thought that it would be really neat to use a dining room hutch to store fabrics and paper in (instead of china).  They had some really neat cabinets that would be great for that type of thing at ikea.  I feel very fortunate to be able to use our fourth bedroom for my craft room.  It does mean that we don't have a guest room.  But since our family does not live close, we seldom have overnight guests.  When we do (usually my parents, or my DH's parents), they stay in my DD's room and she sleeps in either our room, or in my DS's room.  Both children have twin beds with trundles (my DD's trundle is one that "pops up" so it's normal size).  Since I craft a lot more than we have guests, I figure it really is the best use of the space for us.

As far as the tables go, I think I want to cover the whole thing.  I'm thinking of having the top as just a big rectangle with rectangles on the sides sewn to it.   I want to do the sides in sections so that I can lift up one section to get to stuff that I've stored underneath when I need to do so.  My initial thought is that I should use home dec fabric because it's 60" wide and would look nicer because it's nice and heavy.  I'm hoping something jumps out at me.


----------



## revrob

jessica52877 said:


> Here are some dresses I made for a cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some T's for pirate night!



JESSICA!  Those are AWESOME!  Love them all!  You can really pump those out, girl!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

DisneyMom5 said:


> Just a heads up...Disney Shopping has their personalized fleece blankets on clearance for $7.99!!!
> I paid $19.95 for my girls, and thought they were well worth it.
> You can even say YOU made them, if you want to save your street cred as a creative person (Just kidding!  LOL)
> Anyway, we love them and this is a great deal.
> 
> http://disneyshopping.go.com/disney/store/Product_10002_10051_1235269_-1_61502


Thanks for the link. I haven't been on there website in a while. I ordered Jenna a Hannah Montana nightgown and a Hannah Montana rain coat. I think I'm going to put them in her Easter Basket.


----------



## tnmom25

EnchantedPrincess said:


>



I've not been on here in F...O...R...E...V...E...R!!!  But I thought I just browse through and see what caught my eye and I think this is adorable!!!!!!!!  I've been wanting to do something with that clipart for a while, but haven't yet.


----------



## Haganfam5

jessica52877 said:


> Here are some dresses I made for a cruise.



WOW! Those are great!  I love all of the detail!  You are all going to look soooo good!!


----------



## kstgelais4

revrob said:


> you'll LOVE your cricut!  I don't think I've posted these yet, but I did these with my cricut - love that thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK - so my craft room certainly still needs some tweaking.  I needs a good cleaning, and my scrapbook side of my bookcases need to be straightened and organized.  BUT, this is what I've got so far.
> 
> view from the door looking in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bookcases -
> top - obviously piles of fabric that I still need to go through
> in the basket on left -commercial patterns (notice they're way up top?  because I seldom use them anymore)
> basket on right - small cuts of fabric folded on half comic book boards
> left bookcase - obviously all fabric
> right bookcase - top shelf - all blanks ready to be used
> second shelf - cricut jukebox, scrapbook markers, cuttlebug supplies
> third shelf - another basket of small cuts of fabric, comic book boards & polar notions boards
> fourth shelf - scrapbook paper
> fifth shelf - one basket has stickers & misc. embellishments other basket has stamps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the right of the bookshelves - two ikea racks that hold idea books, computer printer papers & scrapbook mat stacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> desk where I scrapbook & embellishment center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is for Heather - my copy of the castle print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sewing area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up of the desk where I sew and cut - I put in this metal strip just below an ikea rail.  I wanted this so that I could put the calculation sheets especially for Carla C's patterns on the strip to reference while I'm cutting.  I think it'll be really helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you can see it in the pics, but my cricut is in all of this mess.  Right above it are two ikea rails that I hang all of my cricut notebooks, overlays and cartridges in.
> 
> In the wide holders on the rails, I have all of my machine manuals in one, Carla C's pdf patterns in one, other pdf patterns in one, and the fourth holds various printouts that I've collected for ideas.
> 
> To make room for my scrapbook stuff to move back into the room, I had to weed out a lot of fabric.  This is the pile that has to be re-homed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving it in here now!  I still need to sort a few things out, but I can tell I'm gonna really get a lot done in here!
> 
> 
> The next project - I want to sew table covers for my sewing area.  I'm trying to figure out what kind of color scheme & feel that I want to go with.  I went to a few places today on the hunt for fabric, and nothing struck me.  I'll wait until I find something that I'll LOVE since it will be a lot of fabric.  If you were going to do this project, what would you choose?


I love your craft room! It's really fabulous! When yo are ready to get rid of that fabric, I spy a few prints I would like!! 



jessica52877 said:


> Here are some dresses I made for a cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some T's for pirate night!



Jessica, these are fantastic!!! i love them all. I think the cruise one is especially neat!


----------



## Jennia

jessica52877 said:


> Here are some dresses I made for a cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some T's for pirate night!




WOW those are all AMAZING!!!!


----------



## tricia

Just got back from 10 days of vacation in Treasure Island and then at Universal Studios.  I will never catch up with all that is posted, but I did check the thread on occasion while I was gone.  

Congrats on the new grandchild.  She is soooo tiny.  My DSs were over 9 lbs, so my DH nearly fainted when he saw the pic on my screen.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TESSA    

Cute St. Patrick's Day outfits everyone.

Love the cruise outfits Jessica.

Enchanted Princess - love, love, love the minnie dress.  Red and white and black are my favourites.

Beautiful sewing rooms to those of you who posted pics.  I only dream of having a stash like some of you.  I am a bit different from most of you in that I have a hard time just buying fabric if I don't have a specific project in mind.  Weird, I know, I am trying to break myself of it, and just buy if I see something I like.

I did manage to get to a Joann's and a SuperWalmart that has fabric while I was away and this is what I picked up.  The Bumble bees and the Frog material, were picked by my cousins DD3, for 2 outfits I will make her.  She is a cutie.  I made a dress for her and gave it to her when we saw her in Fla., Then I offered to make her a couple of more, so her mom agreed and we went shopping together.





And my boys wanted to get in on the picture taking.


----------



## revrob

I'm disenchanted with my serger already!  Didn't take long, huh?  I sat down and started making a skirt this morning.  I was almost finished (serging the last 1/4 of the elastic waistband) and the thing locks up.  Won't move at all.  I called the store, they don't have a clue of what to tell me -so I have to take the thing in.  I'm glad it's under warranty.  I hope they just give me another serger - I don't want to have to leave the thing there for a week for them to figure out what's wrong with it.  UGH!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

jessica52877 said:


> Here are some dresses I made for a cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some T's for pirate night!




Stunning!!!  I wish they still did the Princess and Pirate Party!  These would be perfect!!  What pattern are the dresses??


----------



## danicaw

jessica52877 said:


> Here are some dresses I made for a cruise.



I LOVE these! Great dresses and shirts too. 
The ones with the cruise line logo on them are my favorite... I love that logo  
Is it the Simply Sweet pattern?  Is it a double ruffle on the bottom of the cruise line ones? 
Seriously Cute  Wonderful job!


----------



## jenb1023

Tracie said:


> WooHoo I got a cricut today!  DH told me to get off that computer those ladies make you spend money!  Can't wait to try it out tomorrow!
> 
> Tracie





Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Tee Hee...that's us!!!  The enablers!!!
> 
> Have fun with it!!!




You guys are enablers!  And give people (like me) grand notions and new ideas!

I scrapbook and make iron-on t-shirts and sweatshirts but I do not sew.  In fact, I pratically failed home ec and my shop projects were better than my home ec projects.  Plus, I am so behind in my scrapbooking it is not even funny.  I am a photo junkie so that does not help with keeping up with scrapbooking!  (BTW - I already have a Cricut.)

For those still with me after that major ramble, I have decided to ask my mother-in-law this weekend if I can borrow her very nice sewing machine that she does not use so I can try my hand at sewing an outfit for dd.  And it is all of your faults for making such beautiful things!!!!

Between DD, work and being a Daisy leader and PTO rep, I don't have much spare time AND I don't know a thread from a bobbin but somehow this thread has given me the idea that I too can sew!


----------



## the_seamstress

teresajoy said:


> Did the doctors figure out what is going on? I hope you are doing well now!! Everytime I'm up in your neck of the woods I keep my eyes open for yah!


*Oh, you should call me, as you're driving by! We can meet up for a bagle or fabric store raid!* I gave you my number(s) a long time ago, do you need it again?

(*_I don't mind saying this in public ... To anyone out there with similar health issues, still be looking for support/chat-buddy = PM me._*)
Sort of. After having Liz, there was the high blood pressure.
+ That little heart attack from the BP meds, 2 years ago (possibly double packed capsule = my BP dropped to 40/30 ).
They finally figured those meds out & NOW, my BP is almost normal ... + I check my capsules with a bright light every day, to be safe. ... _(Sadly, boo-boos happen in the pharmaceutical manufacturing = it happens more often than we'd think/expect.)_
+ My teeth are all of a sudden in "bad" shape! It's weird! In the past 10-12 months (approx.), I've developed 10 tiny cavities. Thankfully, they don't look "bad" & don't hurt, but they do need some work done. Even WITH my daily routine of many Fluoride Rinses & Tooth Brushings + 1 flossing! ... But, my dentist is very optimistic & of course, she says they'll be "better than new" when she's done.  ! So, I'll have tough pearlies again, soon!

+ Since I had Liz, I've had Severe "I.B.S. LIKE symptoms", but it wasn't IBS. We couldn't figure it out. DAILY, I'd bloat up an extra 6-10" around, but by the middle of the night, I'd be ok again ... + the 10-25 trips to the bathroom DAILY = pretty horrible to deal with ... Just to get by, I'd HAVE TO take 2-3 Imodium e-v-e-r-y day, or not be able to go out/do much AT ALL.  ... (NOTE = Liz is 4.5 YEARS OLD NOW!)
AFTER, Many tests & doctor/specialist appointments, we finally figured out the "IBS-like symptoms" are = lymphocytic colitis!  ...  
Am on two new drugs for them (BOTH NOT covered by my insurance) No relief yet. W/out improvement, I'll be switching to/adding another drug, in about 3 months. ... It's not very common & is hard to treat. + There's only a FEW meds to treat it (so far) and those are all new & very expensive.

Besides all that, the absolute worst part is = I CAN'T EAT CERTAIN/my favorite FOODS ANYMORE! A sausage link with breakfast or a polish hotdog sends my "tummy" into a full blow-out WAR with itself. No ketchup, no marinara or spaghetti sauce, no tomatoes, onions or spices on anything ... no peppers, pepperoni, etc ... + tons of other things.   
*
However ... Recently, I've felt so much better. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.* 
*Altering my diet has helped TONS!*


----------



## the_seamstress

Tracie said:


> WooHoo I got a cricut today!  DH told me to get off that computer those ladies make you spend money!  Can't wait to try it out tomorrow!Tracie


*Ain't it the truth! ... *
*I think all our DH's have said that same thing, at one time or another.
We'll have to make sure they don't form a support group! or it'll be a mutiny.  *



*Toadstool* said:


> http://www.chezami.com/exp.ja6?file=Clearance&pathcode=fabricshop&sessionid=2LX0GLHLV5220
> *ENABLER ALERT!*
> Some of those fabrics are super clearanced... I for one will not click my own link.





revrob said:


> I will not click that link!  I will not click that link!  I will not click that link!


 ... I bet you clicked it already, right?! ... I did.


----------



## grumpyvet

Hello!!  I love looking at your creations...has inspired me to do a little sewing.  I've done all sorts of twirl skirts and some pretty lousy appliques, but today i put in my first ZIPPER!!!!!

It went well.  In fact, I was amazed how easy it was since I was so afraid of trying.  It is far from perfect, but since it is on a monkey costume for my 
DD8's spring musical, perfect is not important. 

Sadly, I have two more monkies to make, by then I will be a zipper pro!!

So, I am so excited and proud about the silly thing, I just had to tell someone!!!!!! 

You guys are so talented, thank you for the inspiration!!!

AmySue


----------



## karebear1

DisneyMOM09 said:


> I gues I should have said my sewing room is also my dining room also!




ummmmmmmmm  YEP! that might've been helpful!!!  In that case.... put your DD in the Dining room and take your craft/sewing back!  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Karen - this is her easy apples
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/caramel-apples-recipe/index.html
> 
> but then I saw these...mmmm
> 
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/george-duran/caramel-apple-pie-on-a-stick-recipe/index.html
> 
> okay..now I am so hungry....
> 
> I have to go finish cooking right now...Tim's work is having a covered dish for MDA today and I made yummy pot roast that cooked all night in the slow cooker, banana pudding (that is soooo good!) and now I'm gonna make some yeast rolls...I want those to be warm.
> 
> Talk to you guys later!  Have a great Friday!!!!



1st- thanks for the links- they do look good

2nd- I'm comin' over for dinner- make room for me at the table!  



jessica52877 said:


> Here are some dresses I made for a cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some T's for pirate night!



Oh sooooooooo CUTE Jessica! you're on a roll for sure girly!


----------



## danicaw

grumpyvet said:


> Hello!!  I love looking at your creations...has inspired me to do a little sewing.  I've done all sorts of twirl skirts and some pretty lousy appliques, but today i put in my first ZIPPER!!!!!
> 
> It went well.  In fact, I was amazed how easy it was since I was so afraid of trying.  It is far from perfect, but since it is on a monkey costume for my
> DD8's spring musical, perfect is not important.
> 
> Sadly, I have two more monkies to make, by then I will be a zipper pro!!
> 
> So, I am so excited and proud about the silly thing, I just had to tell someone!!!!!!
> 
> You guys are so talented, thank you for the inspiration!!!
> 
> AmySue



Congrats on the zipper!!!!
Once I tackle the button hole, the zipper is next on the list of things that scare me 

So, DS is tired of me making things for DD and told me so yesterday while I was sewing. Sooooo... we went to JoAnn last night and picked out some fabric for a tie. And this morning.... its still morning (barely) where I am , I made it. Its the Patchwork kids pattern from YCMT. And I love it. It went together pretty easy and turned out cute, I think 
He picked Pirate map fabric and I tried to get some of the fun parts on the front of the tie. 

Taa Daa!








DS is sick today and isn't in the mood to try it on... and I have no idea how to tie a tie   that's what hubby is for, right 
I did mis-read the pattern before we went to the fabric store last night and only got a half yard instead of the 3/4th but I used a solid color for the inside fabric and it worked fine, but I can see it would be better all the same.


----------



## lovesdumbo

revrob said:


> you'll LOVE your cricut!  I don't think I've posted these yet, but I did these with my cricut - love that thing!


Love your autograph books and LOVE your craft room.  I cut and iron fabric in my bedroom but sew in my DS's bedroom.  



revrob said:


> Here she is!


Adorable! 



jessica52877 said:


> Here are some dresses I made for a cruise.


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



jenb1023 said:


> You guys are enablers!  And give people (like me) grand notions and new ideas!
> 
> I scrapbook and make iron-on t-shirts and sweatshirts but I do not sew.  In fact, I pratically failed home ec and my shop projects were better than my home ec projects.  Plus, I am so behind in my scrapbooking it is not even funny.  I am a photo junkie so that does not help with keeping up with scrapbooking!  (BTW - I already have a Cricut.)
> 
> For those still with me after that major ramble, I have decided to ask my mother-in-law this weekend if I can borrow her very nice sewing machine that she does not use so I can try my hand at sewing an outfit for dd.  And it is all of your faults for making such beautiful things!!!!
> 
> Between DD, work and being a Daisy leader and PTO rep, I don't have much spare time AND I don't know a thread from a bobbin but somehow this thread has given me the idea that I too can sew!


You can do it!!!!




the_seamstress said:


> However ... Recently, I've felt so much better. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


 Hope you continue to see improvements!



grumpyvet said:


> Hello!!  I love looking at your creations...has inspired me to do a little sewing.  I've done all sorts of twirl skirts and some pretty lousy appliques, but today i put in my first ZIPPER!!!!!
> 
> It went well.  In fact, I was amazed how easy it was since I was so afraid of trying.  It is far from perfect, but since it is on a monkey costume for my
> DD8's spring musical, perfect is not important.
> 
> Sadly, I have two more monkies to make, by then I will be a zipper pro!!
> 
> So, I am so excited and proud about the silly thing, I just had to tell someone!!!!!!
> 
> You guys are so talented, thank you for the inspiration!!!
> 
> AmySue


 Yay for your first zipper!  They scare me!


----------



## jenb1023

Shannon - your craft room is awesome!  I am so jealous!  I have a tiny office/scrapbook/junk room.  Maybe in my next house I will have more space!

Jessica - you make the most amazing things for little girls!  If you ever want a honorary niece to sew for, I am sure you would have lots of volunteers - including my DD!


----------



## mommyof2princesses

I had to share my good news.  I just went through my jeans stash in my closet and found 5 pairs of jeans that fit me!  They are 2  sizes smaller than what I was wearing!       

Now back to your regular programming


----------



## revrob

I'm back in business!  Took the serger to the shop and found out that somehow I got thread tied around something or other.  She fixed it right up for me, I came and finished up the skirt I was working on, and now I need to figure out a simple applique for a tank to go with the skirt.  I'll post when it's all together.


----------



## SallyfromDE

http://www.bettycrocker.com/stirrin...2&WT.mc_id=Newsletter_BettyCrocker_03_20_2009


I came across this link. You can vote for your local Wish Chapter and win them a Wish to give away. 

Sally


----------



## HeatherSue

Thanks so much to everyone that wishes Tessa a happy birthday yesterday!  I got all teary-eyed reading all of the posts!  She was ecstatic to see all the smileys just for her!!



Haganfam5 said:


>


What a handsome little guy!  His shirt looks great!



DisneyMom5 said:


> Happy Birthday Tessa!
> 
> Princess K says "My birthday is next week, and then I will be 6 like you Tessa.  Happy Birthday!"
> 
> And, for the record, all my babies were gorgeous!
> Of course, all my babies were FAT, which I think helps immensely.
> 
> [Smallest = 8 lb 10 oz, Biggest = 10 lb 12 oz.
> 4 of the seven were over 9 lb.  2 of those were over 10.5 lbs.  Oy.]
> 
> You guys are really giving me the itch to sew.  I am eyeing those peasant dresses, the one that is Jane Austen-esque, and can be used with antique tea towels as aprons...???  Soooooo cute.
> 
> I haven't even had the heart to try my sewing machine since a friend borrowed it, broke it, and then had it repaired.
> If it doesn't work, I'll cry.
> 
> Ok, on with the day!!!


You do have pretty babies!  

Come on, break out that machine!!



coteau_chick said:


> Your pictures made me cry.  She is just a beautiful gift from God.  I love kids and would have had a house full if my body would have coperated.



I know what you mean!   I always wanted to have 3.  



jenb1023 said:


> to you!  Your post made me teary-eyed.  My first pregnancy was unsuccessful and I had to take Clomid to get pregnant the second time and was told that the pregnancy was probably not viable.  Luckily, that idiot doctor was wrong and my beautiful DD is now 5 1/2.  My heart always goes out to anyone that experiences any sort of reproduction issues.


Your story sounds really similar to mine.  I lost my first baby.  Then, my doctor told me I would probably lose Tessa because my HCG levels weren't rising correctly.  I switched doctors and they gave me progesterone shots.  The rest is history.  But, I had to take medication to get pregnant all 3 times(not clomid, Dostinex).  



jham said:


> Awww...you made me cry!  Such a beautiful girl!  Here are some presents from me, she'll have to wait 'till after school to hear from Luke.


Tessa absolutely LOVED all of the pictures you posted just for her!!  It was one "AW!!" after another.  She also laughed for quite a while over the silly princesses.  

Tessa also loved Luke's phone call yesterday.  She listened to the machine with a goofy smile on her face.  Then, she was so excited to hear from "Little Lily", too!




asktriplets said:


>


Those are so cute! Tessa has turned her shirred dress into a skirt because she didn't like how low it came down in the front.  



twistedribbonbows said:


>


Very pretty!



coteau_chick said:


> I have three children but it took a long time to concieve them.  Our first daughter only took two months.  It took four and a half years for our second and nine years for our third.  I am so blessed to have these children.  My prayer for them is that they grow up to be a gift and a blessing back to God because that is what they are to us.  My heart also goes out to anyone struggling with infertility.  Most people would think I don't have any problem getting pregnant because I have three kids but that is not the case.  We really did want five.  I still have my hopes up for one more but I am already more than blessed.


 



Haganfam5 said:


>


What a GORGEOUS girl!  The outfit looks even better on!



t-beri said:


> I just stopped by to say ...
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TESSA!!!!
> 
> gh=yhgfgugjujghytytrtyyytyhtuhjjjjjjjjhigjbbjguitirtirgrgeherhfdghftc4gyyyyyyyyyyyyrutyryutryruyuryuugtytyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttyyeryuuuyttttttttttttttttttttttyyyyyyyyyyyyyt57-hhf=fggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg0yyfgtdgf
> 
> UM that second was a birthday e-mail from Lily  she said "I have to send an e-mail"  when she was done she said "there, that was my first one"


She is so cute!! Tessa said that she thinks she was typing "To Tessa, I am hoping you are having a happy birthday." 



3goofyboys said:


> Heather, she was just saving up her beauty... she didn't want to use it all in her opening shot!
> 
> So this isn't sewing related, but I'll share anyway because I bet you all will understand my excitement.  I live about 25 minutes from the Crocs home base/warehouse.  They started their warehouse sale today and I bought Crocs for the boys for this summer and the next 2 summers. 8 pairs total for them, 1 pair of cute Croc slip-ons for myself, 2 messenger bags, 12 jibbitz, and 3 pairs of socks for $64.  Hurray!


I never thought of it that way!

GREAT deal on the crocs!! Wow!!!



revrob said:


> The next project - I want to sew table covers for my sewing area.  I'm trying to figure out what kind of color scheme & feel that I want to go with.  I went to a few places today on the hunt for fabric, and nothing struck me.  I'll wait until I find something that I'll LOVE since it will be a lot of fabric.  If you were going to do this project, what would you choose?


I LOOOOVE your sewing room!! How funny that we have the same picture!  I'm jealous that yours is hanging on the wall. I think we also have the same bookcases!  I love that wooden desk and your dresser.  You really have beautiful furniture!  I saw the close-up you posted of AbbeyGrace and she looks so pretty!  



t-beri said:


> That's not gonna make her like YOU better Jeanne.  So just stop showing off!!!


I wouldn't be so sure!



livndisney said:


> She has been studying the Joann's paper ever since.


Tessa wants a Cricut really bad!  I told her she needs to save up her money for one.  I'm thinking that by the time she saves her $2/week for one, she won't want one anymore.  



MyCathryn said:


> Anyone know where I can find a plain black Mickey shaped head about 3 inches high I can use to add as an applique to a dress? (looks like the mickey head in my countdown)
> TIA


Yep, in the group photobucket site under "patterns", or templates (link and password in first post).



danicaw said:


> And in other news I was cleaning out a closet and found some fabric....kind of  Mickey sheets actually. From maybe 8 years ago. It was when knit t-shirt sheets were all the rage. We bought a set of "mickey parts" sheets. Well we havent used them in years and when I pulled them out my mind started listing all the things I could make out of queen size knit sheets....hmmm how many yards it that
> Digging a little further back in the closet I found 1 flannel pillow case for a set of Seven Dwarf sheets we had... these were king size with the 7 scattered and the names. But so far all I have found it the one king size pillow case. I wonder what I can make from just the one pillowcase
> I kind of excited about my find! Just had to share.


Awsome find!!  Do you have pictures?



sahm1000 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Don't know if any of you watch Gray's Anatomy (I'm sure most of us do!) but I was watching last night and I thought of all of us.  The guy that was getting the face transplant had his online friends, whom he had never met, come to the hospital to take care of him after his surgery.  They flew in from all over the country.  Anyway, it made me think of our thread.  Most of us don't really know each other (except for the lucky few who went on the trip last month) but we are a great online community who support one another.
> 
> So  anyway, back to sewing now!



Aww....how sweet!  I haven't watched that episode yet. But, I can totally see people on this thread doing that for each other.


----------



## danicaw

mommyof2princesses said:


> I had to share my good news.  I just went through my jeans stash in my closet and found 5 pairs of jeans that fit me!  They are 2  sizes smaller than what I was wearing!
> 
> Now back to your regular programming



COOOL!
Oh, That has got to feel good


----------



## DisneyMOM09

karebear1 said:


> ummmmmmmmm  YEP! that might've been helpful!!!  In that case.... put your DD in the Dining room and take your craft/sewing back!



 Man would I love too! Here is what I did today after you all inspired me with you craft/sewing rooms!! 
I found a small amount of space in my bedroom (had to do some rearranging) and took the top two drawers in my Kaitlyn my DD2's dresser for my patterns and fabric. Please excuse the mess under my table, you can see the basket for the clothes that need to go to the dry cleaners and some other boxes ( shh, they have some Christmas presents for my girls hidden in there) If you look closely you can see the pink suitcase that I have started packing for the girls for our Disney trip. (I know it is a little early since we have 2 mnths until we leave) The clothes piled on top of the dresser are all projects that I need to finish, ( a button or zipper) or things that are cut but haven't been sewn yet. 





Here is what my daughter Kaitlyn was doing when I was getting my sewing space ready!


----------



## dizzi

wow

I didnt know this thread existed.....
Been dissing for about 3 years i guess and what a great find!

Hi

I am Lynn and i am a DISSER ADDICT!!!
So just one more thread to check everynight!!!!


----------



## revrob

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Man would I love too! Here is what I did today after you all inspired me with you craft/sewing rooms!!
> I found a small amount of space in my bedroom (had to do some rearranging) and took the top two drawers in my Kaitlyn my DD2's dresser for my patterns and fabric. Please excuse the mess under my table, you can see the basket for the clothes that need to go to the dry cleaners and some other boxes ( shh, they have some Christmas presents for my girls hidden in there) If you look closely you can see the pink suitcase that I have started packing for the girls for our Disney trip. (I know it is a little early since we have 2 mnths until we leave) The clothes piled on top of the dresser are all projects that I need to finish, ( a button or zipper) or things that are cut but haven't been sewn yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what my daughter Kaitlyn was doing when I was getting my sewing space ready!




It's YOUR SPACE and it allows you to get done what you need to get done, so it's great!  I'm so glad you were able to find a place just for you!


Here's the skirt I finished up and I just did a paisley shape applique on the tank top to go with the fabric.  I was going for cool, simple, throw it on in the summer type of outfit.  AbbyGrace loves these little tiered skirts - they're cool and easy to put on by herself without me having to pick out her outfit.






I'm sure she's doing someone's pose?  If not, she's doing the AbbyGrace!


----------



## dizzi

How adorble,

We are moving into our own house hopefully in the next couple weeks
(just waiting on FHA)

And i will have a space formy sewing too....
Besides the kitchen table......woohoo!!!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

revrob said:


> Here's the skirt I finished up and I just did a paisley shape applique on the tank top to go with the fabric.  I was going for cool, simple, throw it on in the summer type of outfit.  AbbyGrace loves these little tiered skirts - they're cool and easy to put on by herself without me having to pick out her outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure she's doing someone's pose?  If not, she's doing the AbbyGrace!




I like the "Abby Grace" pose!  It's much better than my daughters!  The skirt is really great, and the tank makes it an "outfit" so easily.  How old is your daughter again?  I was asking because, I always have trouble figuring out how wide meaning horizontal to make my daughters strips.  Yours look nice and wide.  Wanna share your meaurements??


----------



## Cherlynn25

revrob said:


>



That is really cute! I love that fabric!


----------



## dizzi

danicaw said:


> Congrats on the zipper!!!!
> Once I tackle the button hole, the zipper is next on the list of things that scare me
> 
> So, DS is tired of me making things for DD and told me so yesterday while I was sewing. Sooooo... we went to JoAnn last night and picked out some fabric for a tie. And this morning.... its still morning (barely) where I am , I made it. Its the Patchwork kids pattern from YCMT. And I love it. It went together pretty easy and turned out cute, I think
> He picked Pirate map fabric and I tried to get some of the fun parts on the front of the tie.
> 
> Taa Daa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS is sick today and isn't in the mood to try it on... and I have no idea how to tie a tie   that's what hubby is for, right
> I did mis-read the pattern before we went to the fabric store last night and only got a half yard instead of the 3/4th but I used a solid color for the inside fabric and it worked fine, but I can see it would be better all the same.




I made ties formy Dh and DS tomatch dresses me and DD wore on our cruise 2 years ago.....

Will the other fabric show when you get it tied??


----------



## MinnieVanMom

We had a wonderful time in Disney and really enjoyed good weather and low crowds.  We walked onto every ride and had a blast.  Of course having the GAC does help a bit when things get hairy.

We met with another Dis family who's daughter also has HF autism.  Hunter and the little girl were two peas in a pod.  I had made them a few iron on T-shirts right before we left and we gave them the shirts and watched Illuminations together.

We had a visitor over the weekend and went back to DHS and MK again!  But Hunter and friend got picked for Star Wars Jedi training! Maybe it was the star wars shirts were all wearing but it was adorable.  Hunter was very shy and needed help.  IT was too cute.

He also got his own elevator several times on TOT!  And also several days.  He got to go back into the control room and see how TOT works.  He put on the little bellman outfit and was saying goodbye to the guests.  It was so special.  I was in tears at how much time and effort they put into making the day special for Hunter.  We were there for two hours 

We were in Casistas 1 at CSR and the entire staff was wonderful.  Each nite the manager asked us to come by and show her our outfits.  They really enjoyed seeing what were wearing each day.  The pool as great and again, light crowds.  I really like CSR because it was a different and diverse clientele, not just families everywhere.  It was very relaxed.  I wish we had just stayed there.  But we switched to FWV our last two days.

For Hunter's birthday we went back to DHS where he had bought a light saber and a few other toys.  We went back to our new room at Villa at FW but we were not feeling very well.  At dinner Hunter went to sleep on the bench and missed his dinner and glass slipper.  We went to MK for Wishes and then right to our room.  That night we both woke with fevers and went from the bed to bath to bed to bath for the next 36 hours.  We never left our room on Wed and flighing home was beyond horrible.  We got home and Mom picked us up.  She said we looked terrible.  We went back to bed and woke last sat to go the dr.  We have the florida version of the cold going around.  We are both still sick but just finally being able to stay awake during the day.

It was a great trip with so many wonderful memories.  Hunter was just a great boy the entire time.  I only lost him once at CR gift shop.  I can't wait to get our photos up.


----------



## revrob

Camping Griswalds said:


> I like the "Abby Grace" pose!  It's much better than my daughters!  The skirt is really great, and the tank makes it an "outfit" so easily.  How old is your daughter again?  I was asking because, I always have trouble figuring out how wide meaning horizontal to make my daughters strips.  Yours look nice and wide.  Wanna share your meaurements??



AbbyGrace is 5 1/2.  Basically, I copied a skirt that I bought her at Target.  The end length of the skirt was about 15 1/2".  So, I cut the two bottom strips 5 1/2" and the top strip (where the casing is) 6 1/2".   It took longer to do the math than it did to put the skirt together.  Bad, huh?


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

the_seamstress said:


> *Ain't it the truth! ... *
> *I think all our DH's have said that same thing, at one time or another.
> We'll have to make sure they don't form a support group! or it'll be a mutiny.  *
> 
> 
> 
> ... I bet you clicked it already, right?! ... I did.



I have good news iof you havne clicked it yet Most of the fabric is Sold out.


----------



## the_seamstress

HeatherSue said:


> It's officialy Tessa's 6th birthday.  She was born at the stroke of midnight between March 19 and March 20.  So, we got to choose her birthday. My midwife said she's never seen it happen in all her years of practice. We chose March 19 because that was my grandpa's birthday.
> Where has the time gone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you she looked like Clay Aiken as a newborn! She was 3 weeks old in that picture.


Belated ...
*~HAPPY BIRTHDAY TESSA~!*


----------



## Haganfam5

HeatherSue said:


> Thanks so much to everyone that wishes Tessa a happy birthday yesterday!  I got all teary-eyed reading all of the posts!  She was ecstatic to see all the smileys just for her!!
> 
> 
> What a handsome little guy!  His shirt looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a GORGEOUS girl!  The outfit looks even better on!



Your welcome and I hope Tessa enjoyed her birthday.  

Thank you so much!!



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Here is what my daughter Kaitlyn was doing when I was getting my sewing space ready!



Your space looks great! Your daughter is just too adorable!



dizzi said:


> wow
> 
> I didnt know this thread existed.....
> Been dissing for about 3 years i guess and what a great find!
> 
> Hi
> 
> I am Lynn and i am a DISSER ADDICT!!!
> So just one more thread to check everynight!!!!



Hi, and welcome!



revrob said:


> It's YOUR SPACE and it allows you to get done what you need to get done, so it's great!  I'm so glad you were able to find a place just for you!
> 
> 
> Here's the skirt I finished up and I just did a paisley shape applique on the tank top to go with the fabric.  I was going for cool, simple, throw it on in the summer type of outfit.  AbbyGrace loves these little tiered skirts - they're cool and easy to put on by herself without me having to pick out her outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure she's doing someone's pose?  If not, she's doing the AbbyGrace!



Too cute! Love the pose! Mine like to pose too!


----------



## lovesdumbo

danicaw said:


> Congrats on the zipper!!!!
> Once I tackle the button hole, the zipper is next on the list of things that scare me
> 
> So, DS is tired of me making things for DD and told me so yesterday while I was sewing. Sooooo... we went to JoAnn last night and picked out some fabric for a tie. And this morning.... its still morning (barely) where I am , I made it. Its the Patchwork kids pattern from YCMT. And I love it. It went together pretty easy and turned out cute, I think
> He picked Pirate map fabric and I tried to get some of the fun parts on the front of the tie.
> 
> Taa Daa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS is sick today and isn't in the mood to try it on... and I have no idea how to tie a tie   that's what hubby is for, right
> I did mis-read the pattern before we went to the fabric store last night and only got a half yard instead of the 3/4th but I used a solid color for the inside fabric and it worked fine, but I can see it would be better all the same.


LOVE the tie!!!!  Sorry DS is sick.  



mommyof2princesses said:


> I had to share my good news.  I just went through my jeans stash in my closet and found 5 pairs of jeans that fit me!  They are 2  sizes smaller than what I was wearing!
> 
> Now back to your regular programming


 CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!



DisneyMOM09 said:


>


What a great photo!



revrob said:


> Here's the skirt I finished up and I just did a paisley shape applique on the tank top to go with the fabric.  I was going for cool, simple, throw it on in the summer type of outfit.  AbbyGrace loves these little tiered skirts - they're cool and easy to put on by herself without me having to pick out her outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure she's doing someone's pose?  If not, she's doing the AbbyGrace!


What a great outfit!  Love it!



MinnieVanMom said:


> We had a wonderful time in Disney.


Welcome home!  Glad you had a magical trip.  Sorry you got sick.  LOVE your Nemo outfits and photo!  Too cool about TOT!!!!


----------



## longaberger_lara

revrob said:


> This one is for Heather - my copy of the castle print



I saw Heather's copy of the castle pic and now yours. I love it! Do you mind me asking where it's located and about how much it is? My sister is going to the world next month and I might need that!


----------



## revrob

longaberger_lara said:


> I saw Heather's copy of the castle pic and now yours. I love it! Do you mind me asking where it's located and about how much it is? My sister is going to the world next month and I might need that!



I actually got mine last fall at the Disney Character Premiere outlet in Orlando - on Vineland rd (maybe?). If I remember correctly - the original price was about $75 - but at the outlet it was betwen $35 - $40?


----------



## karebear1

SCREAMIN' DEAL ALERT!!!!

I was on the budget board and thought some of you would appreciate this thread- I know I'm gonna keep my eye on it!!


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2124038


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I bought 2 bandannas thinking I could make Madi a top for Kaitlyns softball games now I am stuck,  





Aren't Katies socks cool?  Her shorts are black Tye dye and her shirt is going to be Hot Pink, Their team is the Twisted Sisters.


----------



## the_seamstress

revrob said:


> OK - so my craft room certainly still needs some tweaking.  I needs a good cleaning, and my scrapbook side of my bookcases need to be straightened and organized.  BUT, this is what I've got so far.
> view from the door looking in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving it in here now!  I still need to sort a few things out, but I can tell I'm gonna really get a lot done in here!


*L-O-V-E YOUR SEWING-CRAFTING ROOM!!  *


----------



## Camping Griswalds

revrob said:


> AbbyGrace is 5 1/2.  Basically, I copied a skirt that I bought her at Target.  The end length of the skirt was about 15 1/2".  So, I cut the two bottom strips 5 1/2" and the top strip (where the casing is) 6 1/2".   It took longer to do the math than it did to put the skirt together.  Bad, huh?




Thank you for the help.  My Audrey Grace is 4 1/2, so you were a ton of help!


----------



## twob4him

jessica52877 said:


> Here are some dresses I made for a cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some T's for pirate night!





*Jess *- I absolutely love love love these! You are such a great appliquer! (is that a word?) I am really out of the loop since I didn't know you were going on a cruise....when are you going? Tell us all about your plans!!


*MinnieVanMom* - Welcome home....we loved the teaser but want to see more pics! Glad you had a great time! Sorry about being sick.  That really stinks.


----------



## the_seamstress

I'm thinking the girls need their room re-done ...
I was simply looking at *KIDS BUNK BEDS*  online,
and ran into this site.
*YUMMY!*
http://www.europeanconnection.net/product_details.asp?catid=3

This one is nice & compacts to save space 



Thought I share.


----------



## revrob

karebear1 said:


> SCREAMIN' DEAL ALERT!!!!
> 
> I was on the budget board and thought some of you would appreciate this thread- I know I'm gonna keep my eye on it!!
> 
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2124038



WOW!  Thanks for posting that link!  There's some GREAT deal going on there!



the_seamstress said:


> I'm thinking the girls need their room re-done ...
> I was simply looking at *KIDS BUNK BEDS*  online,
> and ran into this site.
> *YUMMY!*
> http://www.europeanconnection.net/product_details.asp?catid=3
> 
> This one is nice & compacts to save space
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I share.



that is SO COOL!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone- our internet was down for a few days - i felt lost!!!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY DEAR TESSA   
HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!!!!!! 
Wendy and Zoey hope you had a Happy Birthday!!!





APRIL!!! Welcome Home!! Cant wait to hear more about your trip and Hunters special time at TOT!!!!!!!! How did that happen?

So sorry, you guys got sick - ugh - how are you doing tonight?


----------



## danicaw

the_seamstress said:


> I'm thinking the girls need their room re-done ...
> I was simply looking at *KIDS BUNK BEDS*  online,
> and ran into this site.
> *YUMMY!*
> http://www.europeanconnection.net/product_details.asp?catid=3
> 
> This one is nice & compacts to save space
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I share.



Oooooo! I want one! We are looking at bunk beds and that is super cool. 
Thanks for the link


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

We also are looking for Bunk Beds for the girls room. I like Trundle beds since Madi always wants to sleep with Katie.   So last weekend we went looking and when Dh asked Madi what she thought she said " No, It will squish me"       That child thought we would put her in bed and close her up in it.


----------



## t-beri

jessica52877 said:


> Here are some dresses I made for a cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some T's for pirate night!



LOVE!



mommyof2princesses said:


> I had to share my good news.  I just went through my jeans stash in my closet and found 5 pairs of jeans that fit me!  They are 2  sizes smaller than what I was wearing!
> 
> Now back to your regular programming


That is SOOOO fantastic!  I will banana w/ you!           
I on the other hand keep getting ROUNDER


----------



## *Toadstool*

sahm1000 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Don't know if any of you watch Gray's Anatomy (I'm sure most of us do!) but I was watching last night and I thought of all of us.  The guy that was getting the face transplant had his online friends, whom he had never met, come to the hospital to take care of him after his surgery.  They flew in from all over the country.  Anyway, it made me think of our thread.  Most of us don't really know each other (except for the lucky few who went on the trip last month) but we are a great online community who support one another.
> 
> So  anyway, back to sewing now!


I am going watch it right now. <3 DVR!!!



Twins+2more said:


> Wasn't greys awsome last night.  Must be that time the month for me, cause I was choked up thru some of the show.  I agree that is "virtual friends" were awsome.  LOVED when his female friend told him not to call himself ugly.  HOW SWEET.  I also thougth of our DIS friends.   I like izzy.  I never used to, but now I do.  I don't like she is going off the show.  (Bigger and better things I guess), but her whole storyline makes me sad.  I wonder if Derrick is going to kill her in surgery and never do another surgery....or if he is going to cure here and she leaves the hospital on her own will.


Omgosh! I didn't know she is leaving. I saw how she is sick, but assumed she'd get better. How did you know she is leaving?



The Moonk's Mom said:


> No, don't watch Grey's...I'm still a weeping ER girl!   But, I could totally see us doing that for one another!


I <3 ER!!! I am so sad it is going off air. This season has been great. I am enjoying all the old cast coming back.



karebear1 said:


> Jessica sent me the www.dafont.com website  Click on dingbats and you'll find all kinds! You can also go to fontspace.com- hope that helps!


Thanks! 
Now I want caramel apples too... meanies!  



DisneyMOM09 said:


> I gues I should have said my sewing room is also my dining room also!


My sewing room is also my bedroom! 



jessica52877 said:


> Here are some dresses I made for a cruise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some T's for pirate night!


Oh wow Jessica! Those are fab! Is it bad that I want to book a cruise now so I can CASE you??? 



revrob said:


> I've always thought that it would be really neat to use a dining room hutch to store fabrics and paper in (instead of china).  They had some really neat cabinets that would be great for that type of thing at ikea.  I feel very fortunate to be able to use our fourth bedroom for my craft room.  It does mean that we don't have a guest room.  But since our family does not live close, we seldom have overnight guests.  When we do (usually my parents, or my DH's parents), they stay in my DD's room and she sleeps in either our room, or in my DS's room.  Both children have twin beds with trundles (my DD's trundle is one that "pops up" so it's normal size).  Since I craft a lot more than we have guests, I figure it really is the best use of the space for us.
> 
> As far as the tables go, I think I want to cover the whole thing.  I'm thinking of having the top as just a big rectangle with rectangles on the sides sewn to it.   I want to do the sides in sections so that I can lift up one section to get to stuff that I've stored underneath when I need to do so.  My initial thought is that I should use home dec fabric because it's 60" wide and would look nicer because it's nice and heavy.  I'm hoping something jumps out at me.


You want to have fabric on the tables? Why? I just know I would cut it... lol
I have a huge self healing cutting mat on mine. You can get them pretty big. I love it! It is on my cutting table.. which is also my sewing table atm. 
I want one of these though.
*BEST CRAFT CABINET EVAR!!!*
http://www.scrapboxusa.com/



the_seamstress said:


> Besides all that, the absolute worst part is = I CAN'T EAT CERTAIN/my favorite FOODS ANYMORE! A sausage link with breakfast or a polish hotdog sends my "tummy" into a full blow-out WAR with itself. No ketchup, no marinara or spaghetti sauce, no tomatoes, onions or spices on anything ... no peppers, pepperoni, etc ... + tons of other things.
> *
> However ... Recently, I've felt so much better. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.*
> *Altering my diet has helped TONS!*





the_seamstress said:


> *Ain't it the truth! ... *
> *I think all our DH's have said that same thing, at one time or another.
> We'll have to make sure they don't form a support group! or it'll be a mutiny.  *


Yes.. they need to start their own thread.  


revrob said:


> I'm back in business!  Took the serger to the shop and found out that somehow I got thread tied around something or other.  She fixed it right up for me, I came and finished up the skirt I was working on, and now I need to figure out a simple applique for a tank to go with the skirt.  I'll post when it's all together.


 


revrob said:


> Here's the skirt I finished up and I just did a paisley shape applique on the tank top to go with the fabric.  I was going for cool, simple, throw it on in the summer type of outfit.  AbbyGrace loves these little tiered skirts - they're cool and easy to put on by herself without me having to pick out her outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure she's doing someone's pose?  If not, she's doing the AbbyGrace!


Definitely the AbbyGrace. She is just so cute!!! Love your applique idea too.



MinnieVanMom said:


>


Thanks for posting. Your pictures are so good!!!
Love the Nemo outfit. I think the shorts are just perfect in that fabric. I know you had reservations about using it. I <3 it!



the_seamstress said:


> I'm thinking the girls need their room re-done ...
> I was simply looking at *KIDS BUNK BEDS*  online,
> and ran into this site.


Cute.. not clicking because I have a huge bunk bed that is already made. No time for changing it now.  
That is such a good idea though!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> We also are looking for Bunk Beds for the girls room. I like Trundle beds since Madi always wants to sleep with Katie.   So last weekend we went looking and when Dh asked Madi what she thought she said " No, It will squish me"       That child thought we would put her in bed and close her up in it.


That is so sweet!


t-beri said:


> LOVE!
> 
> 
> That is SOOOO fantastic!  I will banana w/ you!:
> I on the other hand keep getting ROUNDER


At least you are pregnant and getting rounder.  
I am not pregnant.  


Do any of you ladies Lush????
www.lush.com
I am going to my first Lush party tomorrow in New Orleans.  
I am excited for the freebies. I just starting using Lush, and I have to say I am addicted. It is pricey, but worth it!!!! I think I am going to have to pick up Honey I Washed the Kids soap. I keep smelling it everytime I go in.


----------



## the_seamstress

danicaw said:


> Oooooo! I want one! We are looking at bunk beds and that is super cool.
> Thanks for the link


oh my! Then, You'll LOVE these SITES!
*CLICK PIX TO ENLARGE*

*HECKALOT Groovy BUNK BEDS!*
http://www.thebeanbagstore.com/bunkhouse.htm

I love the drawers in the stairs 


 

 


I wish these had stairs =


 



and of course, there's always 
*BERG *http://bergfurniture.com/


 




 




 




 




 


Their systems are totally customizable, too! 
for instance, these are all from the same SIERRA Design =


 

 

 

 





*Toadstool* said:


> You want to have fabric on the tables? Why? I just know I would cut it... lol
> I have a huge self healing cutting mat on mine. You can get them pretty big. I love it! It is on my cutting table.. which is also my sewing table atm.
> I want one of these though.
> *BEST CRAFT CABINET EVAR!!!*
> http://www.scrapboxusa.com/


*OH MY GOODNESS! THAT IS THE COOLEST!!! AMAZING!
I WANT ONE FOR SEWING or even IRONING & FABRIC STASH!
Here I was trying to figure out how to make a sewing "station" out of a Computer Desk Armoire (for a friend of mine), with a pull out sewing machine & countertop.
But this is wayyyy cooler!
Super Thanks for that link!*

okay, I gotta get some sewing done ... good night


----------



## 2manyprincesses

Bunk beds, ugh don't even get me started.  But needless to say those ones are AWESOME and no my kids aren't allowed to see them!  haha  We are actually looking into triple bunk beds.  3 of my girls share a room and they really just need more room.  DH thinks hammocks are the answer.  I just look at him like this:  Crazy, crazy man lives with 5 women.  sometimes I really feel bad for him.

Then I don't.   Little girls love their Daddies and listen to them....Mommies?  Craziness most times. Honestly, they are really sweet and you just gotta love em! 
Now back to something that makes sense...

A question for you all:  How do you learn to make cute hairbows?  Nothing super fancy. Maybe a plain style and a simple boutique style? I really like the way they seem to make the outfits look "finished" KWIM?


I looked at the tutu and hairbow thread, and also on you tube but it is just not workin' for me!!  Also, I'm hesitant to buy one on YCMT b/c they are a  little $$ and I heard a few people say they weren't very helpful. What would you suggest??
Any help is much appreciated!!


----------



## the_seamstress

2manyprincesses said:


> Bunk beds, ugh don't even get me started.  But needless to say those ones are AWESOME and no my kids aren't allowed to see them!  haha  We are actually looking into triple bunk beds.  3 of my girls share a room and they really just need more room.  DH thinks hammocks are the answer.  I just look at him like this:  Crazy, crazy man lives with 5 women.  sometimes I really feel bad for him.
> 
> Then I don't.   Little girls love their Daddies and listen to them....Mommies?  Craziness most times. Honestly, they are really sweet and you just gotta love em!
> Now back to something that makes sense...
> 
> A question for you all:  How do you learn to make cute hairbows?  Nothing super fancy. Maybe a plain style and a simple boutique style? I really like the way they seem to make the outfits look "finished" KWIM?
> 
> 
> I looked at the tutu and hairbow thread, and also on you tube but it is just not workin' for me!!  Also, I'm hesitant to buy one on YCMT b/c they are a  little $$ and I heard a few people say they weren't very helpful. What would you suggest??
> Any help is much appreciated!!


My 6 yr old has a CASTLE bunk bed with a trundle underneath the lower bunk, and it has a desk over the feet of the bottom bunk, and of course a SLIDE down the back side ... I made it myself   
but now, the 4 yr old seems like she'd like her own ...
so, I've been looking for ideas.
her room is quite small, so maybe we'll only put in a desk or sofa under the top bunk, for now.

I know what you mean about girls & their dads ... sometimes, I have to call dad at work & have him tell our girls the same thing I have been saying to them for the last hour, just so that they will do it.  ... Maybe it's because he's bigger than I am ...  I recall being the same way when I was growing up through ... I dunno. 
*
BOWS ... 
I think Teresa have some wonderful FREE sites in her bookmarks for bows 

Here's what I've got bookmarked for BOWS =*
*(Make Sure to Check the 1st one out! It's the Best! ALL FREE!)
http://www.girlythingsbows.com/*

This next one has links to free bow instructionals AND TuTu's! 
http://www.bambinaballerina.com/pages/hairbowinstructions.htm

More Free Bow Instructionals =
http://bowbusiness.com/
http://hipgirlclips.com/forums/
http://www.theribbonretreat.com/
http://www.sweetbabybowtique.com/pages/freehairbowinstructions.php
http://www.theribboncarnival.com/item_462/FREE-Basic-Reverse-Hair-Bow-Instructions.htm
http://www.hair-hardware.com/
http://spoiled-rotten-girls.com/articles.php
http://www.lookatmebaby.com/free_hair_bow_instructions.php

This next site has many instructionals ... for instance, this is for a petti-skirt!
http://www.marthastewart.com/article/pettiskirts%20?lnc=38f9
cf380e1dd010VgnVCM1000005b09a00aRCRD&rsc=showmain_tv_the-mar
tha-stewart-show
Search for more fin Instructionals = http://www.marthastewart.com

okay, I reeeally am gonna go sew now.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

the_seamstress said:


> My 6 yr old has a CASTLE bunk bed with a trundle underneath the lower bunk, and it has a desk over the feet of the bottom bunk, and of course a SLIDE down the back side ... I made it myself
> but now, the 4 yr old seems like she'd like her own ...
> so, I've been looking for ideas.
> her room is quite small, so maybe we'll only put in a desk or sofa under the top bunk, for now.
> .



You do know now you have to show a picture of your handy work.  

Was it a kit bed? Or did you free hand it?  DH has a island/jungle themed one in mind for the girls.


----------



## the_seamstress

Tykatmadismomma said:


> You do know now you have to show a picture of your handy work.
> Was it a kit bed? Or did you free hand it?  DH has a island/jungle themed one in mind for the girls.


That room is sealed off right now = DH is still re-insulating the attic right above it. It's fridged in there = hence, we sealed it off for the winter. Aliese has been sleeping in her sister's room on the spare twin bed.
I'll take fresh pictures for ya'll, when we open the room up again.
Until then, here's pictures of it DURING it's initial installation. None of it's dressings are on it, in these pictures = sorry. They weren't made yet, at that point. *CLICK TO ENLARGE PIXS*



 

 



Now, there's pink sheets & princess pillows on it.  There's a canopy that goes over the entire top ... & castle "walls"/curtains hang all around the front, around the moat. These "walls" have castle wall-like notches across the top ... + screened-in  windows.  

The trundle drawer still has her train set in it = she loves that thing! ...
I don't know if you can clearly see it in these pixs, but I painted the inside of the trundle drawer to look like country/forest scenery, for the train set. 

I need to install a light on the bottom bunk, with the "wall" curtains up, it gets pretty dark in there.

*WHY & HOW I MADE IT ...*
I had search all around for castle & princess beds, but ALL of them were not super sturdy. With my little monkey, I KNEW we'd need something super-duper sturdy! So, I was sort-of "forced" to make my own, for lack of better options in the pre-made choices available, at that time.
So, it began.
I found a metal collegiate bunk bed at the thrift store. The upper bunk bed rails were bit bent up. The paint (black) was scratched a bit. There weren't any mattresses, but we had those already. There was no ladder, except for this dangerous built-in "thing" on the END . 
Basically, it was just a metal FRAME = It had a top bunk, and a little desk under that, on one end. There was some weird fold-up lounge chair attached under the top bunk, at the other end, but it was bent & didn't lay down well (besides I feared little finger would get harmed by it if it was left attached = so, it had to go.) ... It didn't have a bottom bunk or a trundle. ... It cost me $40 or $50. I had a few ideas brewing as I brought it home.  

I liked this bed, but I really wanted more of a castle look. 



I got it home, tore everything out of the room, painted the floor (hope to someday paint stone-walkway, a brook & some grass on it) ... I put the bed up on the back patio & tore off the "dangerous & bent items", sanded it, primed it ... then started piecing wood together for the lower bunk ... then for the upper canopy area/frame. 

I fixed the "side rails" for the upper bunk - made them VERY STURDY, for my little monkey.  
I had chromed bars, from my old retail store. I got out the dremell and cut those to make the upper canopy supports ... Those can totally support MY weight, so they're quite safe for her to hang on (& we all know she was gonna do that, right?!)
I cut out "windows" for the End Cap/Wall ... installed it later, after it was all painted.
I made the trundle drawer box from scratch, put casters on the bottom & painted it.

When the floor was dry enough, I assembled the bed up in her room, and painted it all grey (as shown above) ...
I added that little board across the back of the lower bunk, so pillows can rest there for a lounging "sofa" back rest.

Then, I installed the "DrawBridge Wall" ... Made of 5/8" MDF board. I installed piano hinge, purple strapping (normally used for mountain climbing) & a spin latch to complete the drawbridge. (*Be careful of that thing falling! It's not light! Luckily, Aliese likes it down all the time, now.)

I covered the top of the desk with white marble contact paper.
Someday, I hope to paint stones on the dark grey metal ... and maybe the "wall"/curtains ... but she'll probably have out-grown it, by that time.  

Lastly, I made a clip-on ladder to go on the back ... + I got a playset's old slide from a thrift store for a few dollars, & attached it to the back side, as well. 

Here's something like what it looks like with the "walls" hung up & it's canopy on the top =
walls & canopy 

 ....... just canopy 


That's it.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Love your castle bed. I am almost finished mine. It is made completely out of wood though. I think your way has to be easier and faster. Definitely takes up less space. Still get the same effect out of it. That was such a good idea. I love how you salvaged something else and made it work. I could never do that. I am one of those people who has to follow a pattern exactly or copy someone elses designs.  Love the moat and the door thingie that goes down... can't think of the name of that right now. I am not sleeping lately. I had a sleep study done last week, so hopefully I figure out why!
Did you know that pottery barn kids has fairytale-ish sheets with castles on them for a super expensive price?? Yes... I caved. I love them!!!  
What kind of bedding do you have?


----------



## the_seamstress

Right now, there's just light pink sheets on it.
+ a few matching pink pillows, and 2 princess print pillows ... 
nothing special, since you can't see them with the "walls"/curtains on the bed, anyways.

I didn't have a clear PLAN when I brought it home, really ... I just knew we needed STURDY!! and that bed frame was made of some pretty strong steel = I was swinging on it in the store to test it!  and couldn't beat the price, really!
As I was experimenting/building it into a castle bed = DH & I joked, that IF it didn't turn out well, we'd just leave it outside for them to play on. I could change the canopy to a waterproof one & remove the mattresses  ... but it turned out okay ... so inside it came. 

I just wish I had the time to paint the booger, to look like stones. It would look alot better painted. Right now, it just sort of plain, solid GREY. 
Maybe we'll drape fake ivy up one corner, and add a few silk flowers ...


----------



## twob4him

Wow that *work box* thing is soooo cool!!!! Looks perfect for anyone who scrapbooks...I don't think it would work for somone who sews...they need to make a sewing one! But I really like the idea!  




*Bunk Beds* - I did searches for months and months! They are pretty expensive and mattresses are too...and then add in some bedding....and    I started out in dreamland (fantasyland as my DH calls it) with that white berg furniture and tents and slides etc.  I ended up with brown wood beds I had to assemble with a ladder.  However, I like them cause they are really really sturdy and they are both full beds. When the girls outgrow the bunk part they will each have their own full bed that can be separated. To make it a bit more whimsical and safe, I added a tent to the top bunk. They are still a few years away from even sleeping in the top part. Here are pics of it....I posted these before I think...


----------



## DisneyMOM09

2manyprincesses said:


> Bunk beds, ugh don't even get me started.  But needless to say those ones are AWESOME and no my kids aren't allowed to see them!  haha  We are actually looking into triple bunk beds.  3 of my girls share a room and they really just need more room.  DH thinks hammocks are the answer.  I just look at him like this:  Crazy, crazy man lives with 5 women.  sometimes I really feel bad for him.
> 
> Then I don't.   Little girls love their Daddies and listen to them....Mommies?  Craziness most times. Honestly, they are really sweet and you just gotta love em!
> Now back to something that makes sense...
> 
> A question for you all:  How do you learn to make cute hairbows?  Nothing super fancy. Maybe a plain style and a simple boutique style? I really like the way they seem to make the outfits look "finished" KWIM?
> 
> 
> I looked at the tutu and hairbow thread, and also on you tube but it is just not workin' for me!!  Also, I'm hesitant to buy one on YCMT b/c they are a  little $$ and I heard a few people say they weren't very helpful. What would you suggest??
> Any help is much appreciated!!



I'll pm you the instructions that I found in a blog. I tried to post the link, but it wouldn't work.


----------



## minnie2

April Welcome home!  Great pictures!  I can't wait to see more.  Very cool about the TOT!  Nikki would be so jealous she LOVES that ride!

LOVE the bunk beds!  Kyle has one but we didn't finish puttig it up.  When we got it is was a bit of a monkey and we just knew he would be hanging off the top bunk and that was not a option!  Then George started putting it up and we just decided to leave the top bunk on the floor and the rest in the attic.  His can be 2 separate twin beds or bunk beds.  Now I would love to set it up for him but I doubt that will happen any time soon especially with G going in for hernia surgery on Monday!  Maybe next house!  




mommyof2princesses said:


> I had to share my good news.  I just went through my jeans stash in my closet and found 5 pairs of jeans that fit me!  They are 2  sizes smaller than what I was wearing!
> 
> Now back to your regular programming


That is wonderful!  Congrats!



revrob said:


> It's YOUR SPACE and it allows you to get done what you need to get done, so it's great!  I'm so glad you were able to find a place just for you!
> 
> 
> Here's the skirt I finished up and I just did a paisley shape applique on the tank top to go with the fabric.  I was going for cool, simple, throw it on in the summer type of outfit.  AbbyGrace loves these little tiered skirts - they're cool and easy to put on by herself without me having to pick out her outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure she's doing someone's pose?  If not, she's doing the AbbyGrace!


Really great skirt and shirt!  I think I have that material in purple.


----------



## desparatelydisney

We have the Flexa system and it is wonderful because it can grow with them.  My sons are upstairs and the ceiling slants so they have an L-shaped bunk.  My daughter started with the basic bed with rails...now it is a high loft with toys underneath.  You can even get castle tents and slides and things...it is extremely well made.  Y'all should take a look ...http://www.shopflexa.com


----------



## revrob

2manyprincesses said:


> Bunk beds, ugh don't even get me started.  But needless to say those ones are AWESOME and no my kids aren't allowed to see them!  haha  We are actually looking into triple bunk beds.  3 of my girls share a room and they really just need more room.  DH thinks hammocks are the answer.  I just look at him like this:  Crazy, crazy man lives with 5 women.  sometimes I really feel bad for him.
> 
> Then I don't.   Little girls love their Daddies and listen to them....Mommies?  Craziness most times. Honestly, they are really sweet and you just gotta love em!
> Now back to something that makes sense...
> 
> A question for you all:  How do you learn to make cute hairbows?  Nothing super fancy. Maybe a plain style and a simple boutique style? I really like the way they seem to make the outfits look "finished" KWIM?
> 
> 
> I looked at the tutu and hairbow thread, and also on you tube but it is just not workin' for me!!  Also, I'm hesitant to buy one on YCMT b/c they are a  little $$ and I heard a few people say they weren't very helpful. What would you suggest??
> Any help is much appreciated!!




I was going to suggest looking at the hairbow and tutu thread.  I've purchased a couple of different sets of directions, and the directions there have given me the best results.  It's probably all personal preference and what works best for each person.  Something just clicked with these directions for me.

BUNK BEDS!  WOW!  You guys have posted some great beds!  i'm so impressed with your ability to work with wood and create a magical place for your children to sleep.  Great job!  They're all beautiful!


----------



## jessica52877

Dallas has this set 

http://www.thisendup.com/catalog.htm/3/4.htm

from This End Up. It also has a drawer under the bed for storage. It was mine when I was younger. I begged and begged for them and they were so pricey at the time but they are solid as a rock! And surely worth every penny spent on them.

Right now they one on top of the other. I cannot figure out since I switched his room how to make it fit like I want as an L. I don't want the dresser under it and that is the issue along with weird cut of the room, two nice windows and a the room is not square because of the cut of the doorway.

In fact just the other night we were looking at it again but I think our only option is to switch it back to where his room used to be which I turned into my sewing room and I don't want to tear down the Pooh border.


----------



## the_seamstress

desparatelydisney said:


> We have the Flexa system and it is wonderful because it can grow with them.  My sons are upstairs and the ceiling slants so they have an L-shaped bunk.  My daughter started with the basic bed with rails...now it is a high loft with toys underneath.  You can even get castle tents and slides and things...it is extremely well made.  Y'all should take a look ...http://www.shopflexa.com


*Hey,THANKS! I saw those awhile back & could not find them yesterday!*


----------



## danicaw

Love all the bunk beds! 
The kids are sharing the larger of our bedrooms (not including the master) and its still pretty small. There is now way we could fit two twin beds in there. And with a twin and toddler bed its pretty cramped. So we are in the market for something that would take up less space. We found a place online last night that sells plans to make loft beds for $10. 
Its a company that does loft style beds actually. But for $10 it seems like a nice foundation for something. 
http://www.collegebedlofts.com/loft_bed_plans.html

All the pictures are great! 
Wow the castle bed is super cool! Great job!
You guys are giving us all kinds of ideas


----------



## revrob

What's on the sewing list for today, ladies?  I'm working on a peasant top/easy fit pants set.  Of course, I'm out of 1/2 inch elastic, so I'm gonna have to pick that up before I can finish up the sleeves.


----------



## danicaw

I have been reading the easy fit pants pattern this morning.
I have bunches of flannel and would love to make some lounge pants for DS. 
Most of the flannel is boyish... basket balls, trains, etc. But I have several yards of a turquoise blue with moon and stars and I am thinking of matching pjs for the kids. 
But our weekend is packed.
I am hoping to do some pants next week. 

My new tie won't get worn this week to church after all  since DS is still sick. This has been the worst year for colds etc. Maybe next week


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

My sewing today will be Katie's birthday outfit.  I am making her a Tink top and a pair of embelished jeans.  The top will do double duty at Disney.  

We are having her party next weekend early because my mom is heading to Disney the week of her birthday.  Katie is okay with that...she still gets a special dinner with Daddy on her birthday.  He always takes the kids out by themselves to any resturant they choose.  Patrick's last was McDonald's...Katie has picked The Olive Garden...child after my own heart!  While they are gone, me and the boys will bake her cake.  It really is so neat that we all get to do something special on those days...but I can't figure it out...I gave birth and I get to cook....he watched me give birth and he gets to eat...anybody see something wrong here?  Just kidding!  I love to cook, but it's funny how it all worked out! 

Katie's party I am real excited about!  I won the whole Mickey Mom's club in home celebration thing.  I don't even know what will be in the box they are sending...but if it's Disney, it's usually good.  The package will be here either today or Monday!     Yep...I'm jumping everytime I hear a car drive by hopeful it's the Fedex guy!


----------



## sheridee32

I am going to try and make a quick tinkerbell outfit for dgd we got a suprise last Wednessay my daughter that works at disney got free nights at Seratoga Springs and we are flying out Thursday to use them so I have already packed all I have to do is make gd a couple of new outfits.


----------



## lorli

I have been lurking on this thread for months now, and i'm ready to ask a question.  I have just begun to sew, and I have to say I am loving it.  What are some things to sew for a 8-9 year old girl?  Sure wish I sewed when she was younger, you all have such beautiful and adorable clothes!  Here is another question, when you aplique, do you have some sort of pattern or do you create your own?


----------



## the_seamstress

Sorry, I know, it's more bunk beds & such.
But I just had to share.
2 more posts (too many pixs) & I'm done.  I think.
**CLICK ANY PIX TO ENLARGE**

_(This 1st one is priced at $75,000! aw, to dream!!!)_


----------



## the_seamstress

**CLICK ANY PIX TO ENLARGE**


----------



## saraheeyore

those beds are amazing i would love to see more never seen anything like some of them. love the carriages and love the ones with stairs


----------



## the_seamstress

*I just Searched YAHOO for =
Castle Beds
Castle Bunk Beds
Carriage Beds
Pumpkin Carriage Beds

And that's what started coming up ...
I'm sure there's many more out there.
I was just looking for ideas. *


----------



## kendallt

Hi all!

I don't sew but have been searching the web for some cute Disney customs for my DD. We're planning a WDW trip in June, and I've found several cute things for her on Ebay and Etsy. The one thing I'd really like to purchase but haven't had much luck finding is a stripwork top. 

I have found a few sellers who offer them, but either they are crazy expensive (usually because they're offered in sets along with pants or have a ton of applique), or they aren't made with Disney fabric. I don't necessarily need anything especially fancy. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thanks so much!

Kendall


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Wow!  All those beds are amazing!
Leighanna wants several of them!


----------



## gulf breeze

I've noticed a few people wanting Hairbow how-tos. Here are a couple of links that I have for them.  http://hipgirlclips.com/forums/how-...on-index.html  Have to sign up for the fourm. http://www.girlythingsbows.com/mouse_ear_clippies.html this one also has a castle clippie. l https://www.theribbonretreat.com/custom/modules/FreeProjects/PDFHowtoMakeKorkerRibbonandBows.pdf this one is for making korker ribbon. http://www.hipgirlclips.com/store/i...cument_general_info&cPath=31&products_id=1545 
Have fun!!!!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

I love all the sewing room photos!
I did have to add another bookcase to hold more fabric! But, at least I can see it all together, well, almost all of it! I have my scraps in the baskets for now, but I really like the clear shoe organizer idea!





I need to get to Ikea to get some of those cool rail organizers!
Here is my sewing area.


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

So this is what I have been up to today.

Did you know that YCMT is debuting another sister site called You Can Quilt This?
I signed up for the newsletter and downloaded this springtime runner.

This is probably the first quilted item that I have made, start to finish. It is very far from perfect, but from a distance it looks pretty good. I think I learned alot from this one as far as what not to do on my next project.





Appliqued center square:


----------



## revrob

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> So this is what I have been up to today.
> 
> Did you know that YCMT is debuting another sister site called You Can Quilt This?
> I signed up for the newsletter and downloaded this springtime runner.
> 
> This is probably the first quilted item that I have made, start to finish. It is very far from perfect, but from a distance it looks pretty good. I think I learned alot from this one as far as what not to do on my next project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appliqued center square:



TOM!  That is GORGEOUS!  I was eyeing it on the wall in your sewing area pic (which is very cool, btw!).  I didn't realize that there's yet another site - I'll have to check it out.  You've done a great job on that runner!


----------



## twob4him

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> So this is what I have been up to today.
> 
> Did you know that YCMT is debuting another sister site called You Can Quilt This?
> I signed up for the newsletter and downloaded this springtime runner.
> 
> This is probably the first quilted item that I have made, start to finish. It is very far from perfect, but from a distance it looks pretty good. I think I learned alot from this one as far as what not to do on my next project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appliqued center square:


Absolutely beautiful!!!  I love the colors...Great job!!!
(now why is it I downloaded the same thing but I haven't even opened it up and you've already sew it???  )



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I love all the sewing room photos!
> I did have to add another bookcase to hold more fabric! But, at least I can see it all together, well, almost all of it! I have my scraps in the baskets for now, but I really like the clear shoe organizer idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get to Ikea to get some of those cool rail organizers!
> Here is my sewing area.



I love   love your stash and storage! Its better than artwork I tell ya!


----------



## DisneyMom5

Tom, that runner ROCKS!

And I love your stash.

My good friend's hubby loves to quilt.  I'm always happy when I see creative dads!


----------



## 3goofyboys

revrob said:


> What's on the sewing list for today, ladies?  I'm working on a peasant top/easy fit pants set.  Of course, I'm out of 1/2 inch elastic, so I'm gonna have to pick that up before I can finish up the sleeves.



I made Isaac a YCMT bucket hat this morning, but I think I'm going to have to make him another one because the large is right on the verge of being too small.  So I'm going to make myself a bucket hat in XL and see if it fits him better than the L.  If it does, that will be on the list for this weekend.  I am also making a couple of sleep sacks for my soon to be born nephew and finishing up some overalls for him and his brother.  If I finish all that I'll make a fleece pac-n-play sheet for a friend who is having a baby girl on Friday.




PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> So this is what I have been up to today.
> 
> Did you know that YCMT is debuting another sister site called You Can Quilt This?
> I signed up for the newsletter and downloaded this springtime runner.
> 
> This is probably the first quilted item that I have made, start to finish. It is very far from perfect, but from a distance it looks pretty good. I think I learned alot from this one as far as what not to do on my next project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appliqued center square:



This is so pretty, almost as lovely as your stash!


Awesome bunk beds everyone!  Growing up, my sister and I shared a set that my grandpa made for us.  It was so sturdy it could easily support my dad's weight and he's no small guy.  My DH is about to pull them out of storage to refinish them for the boys' room at my parents' house.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> So this is what I have been up to today.
> 
> Did you know that YCMT is debuting another sister site called You Can Quilt This?
> I signed up for the newsletter and downloaded this springtime runner.
> 
> This is probably the first quilted item that I have made, start to finish. It is very far from perfect, but from a distance it looks pretty good. I think I learned alot from this one as far as what not to do on my next project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appliqued center square:



LOVE that stash, but that runner is goregeous!  Great job!!


----------



## the_seamstress

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I love all the sewing room photos!
> I did have to add another bookcase to hold more fabric! But, at least I can see it all together, well, almost all of it! I have my scraps in the baskets for now, but I really like the clear shoe organizer idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get to Ikea to get some of those cool rail organizers!
> Here is my sewing area.





PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> So this is what I have been up to today.
> Did you know that YCMT is debuting another sister site called You Can Quilt This? I signed up for the newsletter and downloaded this springtime runner.
> This is probably the first quilted item that I have made, start to finish. It is very far from perfect, but from a distance it looks pretty good. I think I learned alot from this one as far as what not to do on my next project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appliqued center square:


*WOW!  
I'm sure you get this ALOT, but ...
Can We CLONE YOU???!!!
Pretty Please!*


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Woo hoo..the disboards is back!!  Now I have to go back and read everything that I missed before it went down.


----------



## Carrie772

I am so glad the Dis isn't gone and that I wasn't banned!  I was so worried when I couldn't pull up the site!  I couldn't imagine what I had done!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I was going through Disboutiquer withdraws. I am so glad that the site is back.


----------



## kendallt

gulf breeze said:


> I've noticed a few people wanting Hairbow how-tos. Here are a couple of links that I have for them.  http://hipgirlclips.com/forums/how-...on-index.html  Have to sign up for the fourm. http://www.girlythingsbows.com/mouse_ear_clippies.html this one also has a castle clippie. l https://www.theribbonretreat.com/custom/modules/FreeProjects/PDFHowtoMakeKorkerRibbonandBows.pdf this one is for making korker ribbon. http://www.hipgirlclips.com/store/i...cument_general_info&cPath=31&products_id=1545
> Have fun!!!!



Thanks for posting this, gulf breeze! This actually looks like something I might be capable of doing! 

Kendall


----------



## teresajoy

Thank goodness the Dis is back!!!! And, our thread didn't disapeer!! Now I have some catching up to do!


----------



## lovesdumbo

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> So this is what I have been up to today.
> 
> Did you know that YCMT is debuting another sister site called You Can Quilt This?
> I signed up for the newsletter and downloaded this springtime runner.
> 
> This is probably the first quilted item that I have made, start to finish. It is very far from perfect, but from a distance it looks pretty good. I think I learned alot from this one as far as what not to do on my next project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Appliqued center square:


Beautiful!!!!  Love your sewing room too!



3goofyboys said:


> I made Isaac a YCMT bucket hat this morning, but I think I'm going to have to make him another one because the large is right on the verge of being too small.  So I'm going to make myself a bucket hat in XL and see if it fits him better than the L.  If it does, that will be on the list for this weekend.  I am also making a couple of sleep sacks for my soon to be born nephew and finishing up some overalls for him and his brother.  If I finish all that I'll make a fleece pac-n-play sheet for a friend who is having a baby girl on Friday.


My kids & I have huge heads.  The XL does fit my DD(6) but I enlarged the pattern 5% on a copier for my DD(9) & DS(8).  That size (XL + 5%) does fit my adult girlfriends with small female heads.


----------



## 2manyprincesses

Thank you, thank you everyone!!

I am overwhelmed with hairbow wonderfulness!!  If I can't figure it out now,.....there is no hope for me.

Also, I cut out 2 stripwork bodices to make things for 2 of my girls and got about 1/4 of the way in annnnnddd......

my machine siezes (sp?) up.  Ugh!!

So I was thinking as I was handsewing it of out lovely disboutiquer sister that handsews everything.  Can't remember the name,but believe you me I was thinking of you!  Well, I gave that up after a few hours.

Luckily my Mom has an extra and lent it to me indefinitely!  Yay for nice Mommies!!   

Tom, lovin' that quilted runner!!  

And as far as what 8 - 9 yo girls like, honestly if she's anything like mine, you'll have to ask her.  She still likes to match her sisters  but doesn't like so many frills like they do.  Right now I'm making her a umm...whaddyacallit.  My brain is leaving me, but it's like a tank top out of cotton calico and you wear a short sleeve shirt under it.  I'm using the stripwork bodice and then attaching a "skirt" (only shirt length) with a contrast hem and straps.  I'll post a pic when I finish.  She also likes dresses and leggings.  She likes twirl skirts too, good for runnnig and playing in.  Good luck to you and your DD!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

I actually sewed today for my May trip with DS.  All 3 applique T's are cased.

I found out what I was doing wrong with the Heat n Bond light.  It helps to read AND follow the directions!  I was ironing it on with the iron too hot and it wasn't sticking.  

Thanks to Aimee for the Mike's eye inspiration.  





I even made one for me.  





Thanks to Steph & Elisa for the Spaceship Earth idea.  I used the silver lame I had used on DS's Martian costume.  










Thanks to Jean for the Walt & Mickey!  DS LOVES this one!  He was talking when he walked in the room and saw it and couldn't help but scream  AWESOME when he saw it.










Now I have to start on some bowling shirts and a button down blouse for me.


----------



## jessica52877

Hello Everyone!  I missed you'll but got a little sewing done.

I know there were a few questions about the dresses I made a few pages back so I'll try and answer them. Yes, it was Carla's Simply Sweet Dress pattern that I used for both. The bottom had a double ruffle on the one. It added to the cuteness to get both fabrics in there.

I made it for a friend who took a cruise. No cruises booked right now. I am always a last minute booker though! 

I wanted to link to Jake's Pre Trip Report - Dmbfan Big Give

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2034240

They leave later on this week and the mom has been so wonderful in sharing their lives with us. She posted several big give pictures and the children were so happy to receive such special things (along with the parents). So go and take a look! I so enjoyed working with this family!

There are also some adorable videos of Jake singing on You Tube she has a link to. Just be prepared to cry over his adorable-ness.


----------



## twob4him

*Welcome Back everyone!!!*  So far the only thing different is the two bars at the bottom....something about tags and another one. They weren't there before were they? 




While the Dis was upgrading, I posted these on my blog but I thought I would post them here too! I have a bunch of outfits planned for our Nov trip. (cough *at least 24 *cough) These are completely cased. A huge thank you to *all you dissers* out there for all the inspiration!  




These are for Buzz and Toy Story:











(Brook is peeking thru the fence at the cute doggie in the yard behind us!)




This is for my oldest...for meeting Tink! I gotta make something for the littles:












These are for one of our MK days. We are going with a bunch of people so I am making the white minnie tees for all of the adults too:













*Hey there are my feet!*













And unrelated, *Happy Spring * from the little ones! (Big Sis was away all day!) She did make it back for homemade lasagna tonight though 







Oh and Brook has new glasses with transition lenses! I don't know why I waited! They are the best!  Have a great night everyone!


----------



## jham

lovesdumbo said:


> I actually sewed today for my May trip with DS.  All 3 applique T's are cased.
> 
> I found out what I was doing wrong with the Heat n Bond light.  It helps to read AND follow the directions!  I was ironing it on with the iron too hot and it wasn't sticking.
> 
> Thanks to Aimee for the Mike's eye inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even made one for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Steph & Elisa for the Spaceship Earth idea.  I used the silver lame I had used on DS's Martian costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Jean for the Walt & Mickey!  DS LOVES this one!  He was talking when he walked in the room and saw it and couldn't help but scream  AWESOME when he saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to start on some bowling shirts and a button down blouse for me.



Lots of great stuff!  Those Mike shirts are so cool!



twob4him said:


> *Welcome Back everyone!!!*  So far the only thing different is the two bars at the bottom....something about tags and another one. They weren't there before were they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the Dis was upgrading, I posted these on my blog but I thought I would post them here too! I have a bunch of outfits planned for our Nov trip. (cough *at least 24 *cough) These are completely cased. A huge thank you to *all you dissers* out there for all the inspiration!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are for Buzz and Toy Story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Brook is peeking thru the fence at the cute doggie in the yard behind us!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for my oldest...for meeting Tink! I gotta make something for the littles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are for one of our MK days. We are going with a bunch of people so I am making the white minnie tees for all of the adults too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey there are my feet!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And unrelated, *Happy Spring * from the little ones! (Big Sis was away all day!) She did make it back for homemade lasagna tonight though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Brook has new glasses with transition lenses! I don't know why I waited! They are the best!  Have a great night everyone!




Spring AND homemade lasagna?  You sure know how to rub it in, don't you?  You have been busy!  I love it all.  Those Toy Story outfits are so cute, I bought that story book.  What is that cute stripe you used with it?  I want some!  Just ship some out to me with the lasagna and spring weather, okay?  Brook looks so cute.  I should get those lenses for Seth the next time he gets a new prescription.  He would love those!


----------



## Jennia

revrob said:


> It's YOUR SPACE and it allows you to get done what you need to get done, so it's great!  I'm so glad you were able to find a place just for you!
> 
> 
> Here's the skirt I finished up and I just did a paisley shape applique on the tank top to go with the fabric.  I was going for cool, simple, throw it on in the summer type of outfit.  AbbyGrace loves these little tiered skirts - they're cool and easy to put on by herself without me having to pick out her outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure she's doing someone's pose?  If not, she's doing the AbbyGrace!



Very cute, and I love her pose. =D




PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> So this is what I have been up to today.
> 
> Did you know that YCMT is debuting another sister site called You Can Quilt This?
> I signed up for the newsletter and downloaded this springtime runner.
> 
> This is probably the first quilted item that I have made, start to finish. It is very far from perfect, but from a distance it looks pretty good. I think I learned alot from this one as far as what not to do on my next project.



SO pretty, that's a fantastic color combination, as well!



lovesdumbo said:


> I actually sewed today for my May trip with DS.  All 3 applique T's are cased.
> 
> I found out what I was doing wrong with the Heat n Bond light.  It helps to read AND follow the directions!  I was ironing it on with the iron too hot and it wasn't sticking.
> 
> Thanks to Aimee for the Mike's eye inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Steph & Elisa for the Spaceship Earth idea.  I used the silver lame I had used on DS's Martian costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Jean for the Walt & Mickey!  DS LOVES this one!  He was talking when he walked in the room and saw it and couldn't help but scream  AWESOME when he saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to start on some bowling shirts and a button down blouse for me.



You've definitely been busy! =)



twob4him said:


> *Welcome Back everyone!!!*  So far the only thing different is the two bars at the bottom....something about tags and another one. They weren't there before were they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the Dis was upgrading, I posted these on my blog but I thought I would post them here too! I have a bunch of outfits planned for our Nov trip. (cough *at least 24 *cough) These are completely cased. A huge thank you to *all you dissers* out there for all the inspiration!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are for Buzz and Toy Story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Brook is peeking thru the fence at the cute doggie in the yard behind us!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for my oldest...for meeting Tink! I gotta make something for the littles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are for one of our MK days. We are going with a bunch of people so I am making the white minnie tees for all of the adults too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey there are my feet!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And unrelated, *Happy Spring * from the little ones! (Big Sis was away all day!) She did make it back for homemade lasagna tonight though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Brook has new glasses with transition lenses! I don't know why I waited! They are the best!  Have a great night everyone!



Wow, nice job! Love the Minnie outfits. 

I made an apron for myself for a letter A theme playdate we had on Friday, so here it is: 





Close up of the hand stitching (and Violet's foot): 




And here it is on, next time I'd make it fuller (I could have sworn I was smiling, guess not!):


----------



## Haganfam5

yay! We are back!  

I love all of the things above! They look great! 
I also love the apron and the fabric is so perfect! It looks so good on you!


----------



## *Toadstool*

lovesdumbo said:


> Thanks to Aimee for the Mike's eye inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even made one for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Steph & Elisa for the Spaceship Earth idea.  I used the silver lame I had used on DS's Martian costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Jean for the Walt & Mickey!  DS LOVES this one!  He was talking when he walked in the room and saw it and couldn't help but scream  AWESOME when he saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to start on some bowling shirts and a button down blouse for me.


I love the things you made! The eyes are such a cute idea. I loved Aimee's outfits she made too! I adore that mickey and walt applique..... would you mind posting the clipart?? 




			
				twob4him;30944695


[COLOR="Magenta" said:
			
		

> While the Dis was upgrading, I posted these on my blog but I thought I would post them here too! I have a bunch of outfits planned for our Nov trip. (cough *at least 24 *cough) These are completely cased. A huge thank you to *all you dissers* out there for all the inspiration!  [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are for Buzz and Toy Story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Brook is peeking thru the fence at the cute doggie in the yard behind us!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for my oldest...for meeting Tink! I gotta make something for the littles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are for one of our MK days. We are going with a bunch of people so I am making the white minnie tees for all of the adults too:



Those toys story outfits are really cute. I like the way you did the skirts. Love the shirring on the tink. You did a great job!

Glad the dis is back!


----------



## lovesdumbo

twob4him said:


> *Welcome Back everyone!!!*  So far the only thing different is the two bars at the bottom....something about tags and another one. They weren't there before were they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the Dis was upgrading, I posted these on my blog but I thought I would post them here too! I have a bunch of outfits planned for our Nov trip. (cough *at least 24 *cough) These are completely cased. A huge thank you to *all you dissers* out there for all the inspiration!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are for Buzz and Toy Story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Brook is peeking thru the fence at the cute doggie in the yard behind us!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for my oldest...for meeting Tink! I gotta make something for the littles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are for one of our MK days. We are going with a bunch of people so I am making the white minnie tees for all of the adults too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey there are my feet!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And unrelated, *Happy Spring * from the little ones! (Big Sis was away all day!) She did make it back for homemade lasagna tonight though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Brook has new glasses with transition lenses! I don't know why I waited! They are the best!  Have a great night everyone!


WOW!!!! You've been busy!  LOVE everything!  You're girls are so cute!  We have a few snow drops here.  Highs the 30s for the next few days.



jham said:


> Lots of great stuff!  Those Mike shirts are so cool!


Thanks so much!  Thanks again for the Walt!  

Just a note on transitions lenses since you're UT.  I had them but didn't get them again on my last pair of glasses because I found when they are cold they take a long to get light again.  




Jennia said:


> You've definitely been busy! =)
> 
> I made an apron for myself for a letter A theme playdate we had on Friday, so here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the hand stitching (and Violet's foot):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is on, next time I'd make it fuller (I could have sworn I was smiling, guess not!):


Thanks!  Love your apron and the fabric.  Your DD is a cutie too!


----------



## Stephres

lovesdumbo said:


>



Cute: I am glad you cased us (well, really Elisa). We leave in exactly one week and I have two outfits to go (eek!).



twob4him said:


>



I love them all, but I just made something like this for Megan with and Ariel pillowcase. And I have transition lenses too. And love them too!



Jennia said:


>



You smile like me, I always think I have a nice friendly smile and then the picture comes back I look mean! I can tell you are smiling though. And your apron is totally cute!

Tomorrow is field day for first graders, Tuesday I am subbing and Friday is field day for fourth graders. So I have Wednesday and Thursday to finish everything for our spring break trip. And Megan just told me that it would be nice if her cousin Faith had a matching purse like she has. 

You might not see much of me lately, but I'll be lurking!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone!! Missed you all!! Glad we are back!! GREAT creations made while we were down!! Love the outfits, shirts, skirts, aprons etc that were created all so cool!!! Tom your space is awesome, and your table runner is too!!

Here is what i was working on the past few days. Made some outfits for our Saturday outing to the Arden Theater in Philly to see "A Year with Frog and Toad"....it was soooo cute!! If you are ever in the area, the Arden is just WONDERFUL!!! not a bad seat in the house! Even Hannah - 2 year old- sat on the edge of her seat!!!!
Tim's outfit 





And the girls - 









Then some flouncy outfits I finally finished - not too happy with the purple one - not sure how the fabric will wear...


----------



## twob4him

jham said:


> Spring AND homemade lasagna?  You sure know how to rub it in, don't you?  You have been busy!  I love it all.  Those Toy Story outfits are so cute, I bought that story book.  What is that cute stripe you used with it?  I want some!  Just ship some out to me with the lasagna and spring weather, okay?  Brook looks so cute.  I should get those lenses for Seth the next time he gets a new prescription.  He would love those!



Jammy...I think the fabric was from Wally last year...its a sear sucker and I had the intention of making something for Ohana with it. Never happened. But the colors reminded me of the storybook page so I went with it. I do have a yard left of the strip if you want it...let me know!  Yes, well all that sewing took me weeks...I am a slow sewer! Seth would love the lenses....they work great! 



lovesdumbo said:


> I actually sewed today for my May trip with DS.  All 3 applique T's are cased.
> 
> I found out what I was doing wrong with the Heat n Bond light.  It helps to read AND follow the directions!  I was ironing it on with the iron too hot and it wasn't sticking.
> 
> Thanks to Aimee for the Mike's eye inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even made one for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Steph & Elisa for the Spaceship Earth idea.  I used the silver lame I had used on DS's Martian costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Jean for the Walt & Mickey!  DS LOVES this one!  He was talking when he walked in the room and saw it and couldn't help but scream  AWESOME when he saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to start on some bowling shirts and a button down blouse for me.


Great great job on the tees! I love all of them!!! 



jessica52877 said:


> Hello Everyone!  I missed you'll but got a little sewing done.
> 
> I know there were a few questions about the dresses I made a few pages back so I'll try and answer them. Yes, it was Carla's Simply Sweet Dress pattern that I used for both. The bottom had a double ruffle on the one. It added to the cuteness to get both fabrics in there.
> 
> I made it for a friend who took a cruise. No cruises booked right now. I am always a last minute booker though!
> 
> I wanted to link to Jake's Pre Trip Report - Dmbfan Big Give
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2034240
> 
> They leave later on this week and the mom has been so wonderful in sharing their lives with us. She posted several big give pictures and the children were so happy to receive such special things (along with the parents). So go and take a look! I so enjoyed working with this family!
> 
> There are also some adorable videos of Jake singing on You Tube she has a link to. Just be prepared to cry over his adorable-ness.


Thanks for the link...I read and cried....Jakob is just adorable!  I love the Dr. Seuss tees and skirt.....they are soo cute!


----------



## 3goofyboys

lovesdumbo said:


> My kids & I have huge heads.  The XL does fit my DD(6) but I enlarged the pattern 5% on a copier for my DD(9) & DS(8).  That size (XL + 5%) does fit my adult girlfriends with small female heads.


 
Both my kids have huge heads, like in the 90th percentile.  They get that from DH because my head is tiny.  In fact, my head is exactly 1 inch bigger around than my 3 year old's and he and I can easily swap hats.  I just think I was going for quality, not quantity in the brains department!



lovesdumbo said:


> I found out what I was doing wrong with the Heat n Bond light.  It helps to read AND follow the directions!  I was ironing it on with the iron too hot and it wasn't sticking.
> 
> Thanks to Aimee for the Mike's eye inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even made one for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Steph & Elisa for the Spaceship Earth idea.  I used the silver lame I had used on DS's Martian costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Jean for the Walt & Mickey!  DS LOVES this one!  He was talking when he walked in the room and saw it and couldn't help but scream  AWESOME when he saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to start on some bowling shirts and a button down blouse for me.



Good to know about the Heat-n-Bond.  I bought some for when I'm finally brave enough to try applique and I tend to iron everything on super hot. 

Love all the shirts, the Mikes are especially cute!



twob4him said:


> These are for one of our MK days. We are going with a bunch of people so I am making the white minnie tees for all of the adults too:[/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey there are my feet!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Brook has new glasses with transition lenses! I don't know why I waited! They are the best!  Have a great night everyone!



These are all great, but I really like the Minnies, so cheerful!  I used to work for an eye doctor and I think transitions are a must have for anyone who wears glasses on a regular basis.  I keep trying to talk my DH into them, but he's stuborn and refuses to get them .



Jennia said:


> I made an apron for myself for a letter A theme playdate we had on Friday, so here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the hand stitching (and Violet's foot):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is on, next time I'd make it fuller (I could have sworn I was smiling, guess not!):


I really like the apron, the fabric is great!


----------



## eeyore3847

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


>



ohhh love it!!


----------



## Haganfam5

billwendy said:


> And the girls -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some flouncy outfits I finally finished - not too happy with the purple one - not sure how the fabric will wear...



WOW! Wendy! You have been busy!! They are all soooo great! Love the ruffles on the pants to match! They must have looked adorable! The flouncys are great too. Whoever the purple one is for, I am sure she will LOVE it!!  I think it will look adorable on! I know my D5 would Love it!!


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> It's officialy Tessa's 6th birthday.  She was born at the stroke of midnight between March 19 and March 20.  So, we got to choose her birthday. My midwife said she's never seen it happen in all her years of practice. We chose March 19 because that was my grandpa's birthday.
> 
> Where has the time gone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you she looked like Clay Aiken as a newborn! She was 3 weeks old in that picture.



I don't know where the time went either! It seems like just yesterday you called Mom and I and told us not to bother coming to the hospital that night, but Mom and I headed right on up anyway just in time for Mom to watch Tessa being born!!! I love you Tessie!   You too Heather! Thanks for giving me such a wonderful niece!! 




the_seamstress said:


> *Oh, you should call me, as you're driving by! We can meet up for a bagle or fabric store raid!* I gave you my number(s) a long time ago, do you need it again?
> ]



I thought I had it but when I tried to find it a few weeks ago, it was nowhere to be found! So, if you could PM it to me again, that would be great! 
\


mommyof2princesses said:


> I had to share my good news.  I just went through my jeans stash in my closet and found 5 pairs of jeans that fit me!  They are 2  sizes smaller than what I was wearing!
> 
> Now back to your regular programming



WOOO HOOOO!!!! That is fabulous! 



MinnieVanMom said:


>




Hey!!! You DO have a head!!!  I love actually seeing your face April!!! Great pictures! It looks like you were having a great time. I'm sorry you all got so sick!


----------



## eeyore3847

ok, I thought I would be good and clean out my pm's... well I totally deleted the wrong one. I think I am in spring cleaning fever... whom ever pm'd me about the 2 belle ame pettiskirts the disney ones... pm me back they are still available..
Lori


----------



## teresajoy

Thanks to HEATHER! I have now become obsessed with finding this gorgeous fabric!!






It's Japanese, has anyone seen it?


----------



## tricia

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!! Missed you all!! Glad we are back!! GREAT creations made while we were down!! Love the outfits, shirts, skirts, aprons etc that were created all so cool!!! Tom your space is awesome, and your table runner is too!!
> 
> Here is what i was working on the past few days. Made some outfits for our Saturday outing to the Arden Theater in Philly to see "A Year with Frog and Toad"....it was soooo cute!! If you are ever in the area, the Arden is just WONDERFUL!!! not a bad seat in the house! Even Hannah - 2 year old- sat on the edge of her seat!!!!
> Tim's outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some flouncy outfits I finally finished - not too happy with the purple one - not sure how the fabric will wear...



Love the froggy material.  I just finished an outfit for my froggy loving cousin, and a bowling shirt for her DB.  I will post pics tomorrow.

Also, I think the flouncys look very nice.  I actually would like to make one like that for me.  Would be great for golf.



Jennia said:


> Very cute, and I love her pose. =D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO pretty, that's a fantastic color combination, as well!
> 
> 
> 
> You've definitely been busy! =)
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, nice job! Love the Minnie outfits.
> 
> I made an apron for myself for a letter A theme playdate we had on Friday, so here it is:



Very cute, I especially like the little foot in the one pic.


----------



## Haganfam5

Oh, not so much sewing related but I am soo excited! I forgot to mention that I finally bought a new camera!!!  It is a beautiful new Nikon! Now I will never have a bad pic again!! LOL!!!  Photography is an old passion of mine and I am excited to begin again. Here is a couple that I have taken already and they are coming out great! I can't get enough of the close-ups! LOVE IT!


----------



## eeyore3847

teresajoy said:


> Thanks to HEATHER! I have now become obsessed with finding this gorgeous fabric!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Japanese, has anyone seen it?




that is a gorgous fabric!!


----------



## Haganfam5

teresajoy said:


> Thanks to HEATHER! I have now become obsessed with finding this gorgeous fabric!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Japanese, has anyone seen it?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I want some! It is gorgeous!!  Please share if you find it!!


----------



## Jennia

lovesdumbo said:


> Thanks!  Love your apron and the fabric.  Your DD is a cutie too!



Thank you! It's funny, I'll even ask her, "Are you cute?" and she'll always say yes. 



Stephres said:


> You smile like me, I always think I have a nice friendly smile and then the picture comes back I look mean! I can tell you are smiling though. And your apron is totally cute!
> 
> Tomorrow is field day for first graders, Tuesday I am subbing and Friday is field day for fourth graders. So I have Wednesday and Thursday to finish everything for our spring break trip. And Megan just told me that it would be nice if her cousin Faith had a matching purse like she has.
> 
> You might not see much of me lately, but I'll be lurking!



Good luck with the field day and subbing (and getting your projects done in time-nothing like stress to make you finish something, right?)! Well, I'm glad someone can tell I'm smiling. =)



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!! Missed you all!! Glad we are back!! GREAT creations made while we were down!! Love the outfits, shirts, skirts, aprons etc that were created all so cool!!! Tom your space is awesome, and your table runner is too!!
> 
> Here is what i was working on the past few days. Made some outfits for our Saturday outing to the Arden Theater in Philly to see "A Year with Frog and Toad"....it was soooo cute!! If you are ever in the area, the Arden is just WONDERFUL!!! not a bad seat in the house! Even Hannah - 2 year old- sat on the edge of her seat!!!!
> Tim's outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the girls -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some flouncy outfits I finally finished - not too happy with the purple one - not sure how the fabric will wear...



Love that purple skirt!



teresajoy said:


> Thanks to HEATHER! I have now become obsessed with finding this gorgeous fabric!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Japanese, has anyone seen it?



WOW that's like the holy grail of Disney fabric!



Haganfam5 said:


> Oh, not so much sewing related but I am soo excited! I forgot to mention that I finally bought a new camera!!!  It is a beautiful new Nikon! Now I will never have a bad pic again!! LOL!!!  Photography is an old passion of mine and I am excited to begin again. Here is a couple that I have taken already and they are coming out great! I can't get enough of the close-ups! LOVE IT!



Those are fantastic photos, amazing how you can even see every individual eyelash! 

Can you believe it's only about 7:30 and both dd AND dh are out for the night?! =P


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

teresajoy said:


> Thanks to HEATHER! I have now become obsessed with finding this gorgeous fabric!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Japanese, has anyone seen it?



I just saw this tonight on Etsy....... just put in Cinderella fabric .... I was trying to justify buying some for our trip in October.

BTW: It is $25.50 for 1 1/2 yards!  But sure is beautiful.


----------



## revrob

teresajoy said:


> thanks to heather! I have now become obsessed with finding this gorgeous fabric!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's japanese, has anyone seen it?



gorgeous!


----------



## teresajoy

Jennia said:


> WOW that's like the holy grail of Disney fabric!



I KNOW!!! It's so pretty!! 



mom2prettyprincess said:


> I just saw this tonight on Etsy....... just put in Cinderella fabric .... I was trying to justify buying some for our trip in October.
> 
> BTW: It is $25.50 for 1 1/2 yards!  But sure is beautiful.


I could only find it in a private auction on Etsy, that was the link Heather sent me to get me daydreaming about it!!! I'll have to go relook! I keep thinking about how I could maximize the impact of the fabric!

ETA: Yep, that still the only one I am seeing!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

teresajoy said:


> I KNOW!!! It's so pretty!!
> 
> 
> I could only find it in a private auction on Etsy, that was the link Heather sent me to get me daydreaming about it!!! I'll have to go relook! I keep thinking about how I could maximize the impact of the fabric!
> 
> ETA: Yep, that still the only one I am seeing!




Yes you are right...I didn't look close enough to see that was a private listing. 

I am so excited!!!! I just ordered a new sewing machine!  The Brother 60-Stitch Computerized Sewing Machine, CS-6000i  

Another note: I forgot who directed us to the thefabricobsession.com forum, but thank you...I enjoy the coop!
They are also doing a swap of fabric "green" grocery bags......Any interest in that here?  I would be willing to get is started get the tutorial, and keep track of the swappers....They have had some really cute ones!  

Could be either one of these......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




  or 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The fabric obsession is using the gusseted one. But i have found others...Just looking for some interest.


----------



## *Toadstool*

teresajoy said:


> Thanks to HEATHER! I have now become obsessed with finding this gorgeous fabric!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Japanese, has anyone seen it?


That is gorgeous!!! I want some now too!! 
I usually don't like black backgrounds, but that one is beautiful.
Do you know what company makes it??? If you could get that person selling to give you the name on the selvage we could probably get it. I'm in a japanese fabric co-op, so I will ask there. If she'd know the name of it she might be able to get it. I'll send her the pic in case she knows though.

I got some purple toile princess fabric in the other day. I think that one was my holy grail of disney fabrics. 
I need to take pictures of my new fabrics I got in from  and the co-op. They are all so yummy!

I think I am on my last day of detail work painting on the castle bed. After tomorrow we should be ready to put the final poly coat! yay! 
Then it has to sit out to air out. Not sure how long that takes. My little girl wants to know when her dragon is gonna be coming. She said she needs a dragon for her castle.


----------



## jmrdavis99

teresajoy said:


> Thanks to HEATHER! I have now become obsessed with finding this gorgeous fabric!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Japanese, has anyone seen it?



Oh....I  that!  I need some too!


----------



## bclydia

teresajoy said:


> Thanks to HEATHER! I have now become obsessed with finding this gorgeous fabric!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Japanese, has anyone seen it?



Yup, need that!!

I also need to post a photo of the disney denim that I found on my trip to Ontario last month.  I plan to make my girls some A-line denim jumpers with it but could use some advice on what else to make with it.


----------



## minnie2

Let me start by saying if i forget you in this post and made something I am sorry! I have no doubt it is stunning you all are so talented!  

 My mind is elsewhere today.  George has his surgery this morning so I need to be getting ready to leave for the hospital but I needed my Dis and some coffee!  


 I feel so bad yesterday Nik decided her tooth was loose enough so she yanked it out!  well the tooth fairy was very pre occupied last night and she ALMOST forgot to come  So around 5am she fluttered around Nik's room and just tossed is $2 and hoped she would find it.  At 1st she didn't but once I told her I saw her fluttering around her room go back and check she must have been afraid she was going to wake you she found the toothfairies gift.  Apparently the Toothfairy forgot to take the big honken tooth that she yanked out!
  Close call!


lorli said:


> I have been lurking on this thread for months now, and i'm ready to ask a question.  I have just begun to sew, and I have to say I am loving it.  What are some things to sew for a 8-9 year old girl?  Sure wish I sewed when she was younger, you all have such beautiful and adorable clothes!  Here is another question, when you aplique, do you have some sort of pattern or do you create your own?


My DD is 9 and I still make her a lot of stuff!  I have made her CArlaC's peasant top, easy fit pants, simply sweet, flouncy skirt.  To name a few.  They are all so versatile and if you look at a lot of the stuff out there they are those same patterns!  
youcanmakethis.com also has some tween skirts which I haven't made yet because Nik is tiny and still measures for a 7 or an 8 in most of the patterns.  Most of the time I just need to lengthen them for her.  If you want let me know and maybe tomorrow I can post some things I have made for her so you can see.  Since DH is going in for surgery in a bit I I don't have time this am....



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> So this is what I have been up to today.
> 
> Did you know that YCMT is debuting another sister site called You Can Quilt This?
> I signed up for the newsletter and downloaded this springtime runner.
> 
> This is probably the first quilted item that I have made, start to finish. It is very far from perfect, but from a distance it looks pretty good. I think I learned alot from this one as far as what not to do on my next project.


Oh Tom that is beautiful!  
 I LOVE you stash and your sewing room!  



lovesdumbo said:


> I actually sewed today for my May trip with DS.  All 3 applique T's are cased.
> 
> I found out what I was doing wrong with the Heat n Bond light.  It helps to read AND follow the directions!  I was ironing it on with the iron too hot and it wasn't sticking.
> 
> Thanks to Aimee for the Mike's eye inspiration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Steph & Elisa for the Spaceship Earth idea.  I used the silver lame I had used on DS's Martian costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Jean for the Walt & Mickey!  DS LOVES this one!  He was talking when he walked in the room and saw it and couldn't help but scream  AWESOME when he saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to start on some bowling shirts and a button down blouse for me.


Those are GREAT!


twob4him said:


> *Welcome Back everyone!!!*  So far the only thing different is the two bars at the bottom....something about tags and another one. They weren't there before were they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the Dis was upgrading, I posted these on my blog but I thought I would post them here too! I have a bunch of outfits planned for our Nov trip. (cough *at least 24 *cough) These are completely cased. A huge thank you to *all you dissers* out there for all the inspiration!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are for Buzz and Toy Story:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Brook is peeking thru the fence at the cute doggie in the yard behind us!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for my oldest...for meeting Tink! I gotta make something for the littles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are for one of our MK days. We are going with a bunch of people so I am making the white minnie tees for all of the adults too:[/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hey there are my feet!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And unrelated, *Happy Spring * from the little ones! (Big Sis was away all day!) She did make it back for homemade lasagna tonight though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and Brook has new glasses with transition lenses! I don't know why I waited! They are the best!  Have a great night everyone!


Those are all so pretty!  The Minnie one is my fav!  


Jennia said:


> Very cute, and I love her pose. =D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO pretty, that's a fantastic color combination, as well!
> 
> 
> 
> You've definitely been busy! =)
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, nice job! Love the Minnie outfits.
> 
> I made an apron for myself for a letter A theme playdate we had on Friday, so here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the hand stitching (and Violet's foot):
> 
> And here it is on, next time I'd make it fuller (I could have sworn I was smiling, guess not!):


Too cute!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!! Missed you all!! Glad we are back!! GREAT creations made while we were down!! Love the outfits, shirts, skirts, aprons etc that were created all so cool!!! Tom your space is awesome, and your table runner is too!!
> 
> Here is what i was working on the past few days. Made some outfits for our Saturday outing to the Arden Theater in Philly to see "A Year with Frog and Toad"....it was soooo cute!! If you are ever in the area, the Arden is just WONDERFUL!!! not a bad seat in the house! Even Hannah - 2 year old- sat on the edge of her seat!!!!
> Tim's outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the girls -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some flouncy outfits I finally finished - not too happy with the purple one - not sure how the fabric will wear...


Everything is perfect!


Haganfam5 said:


> Oh, not so much sewing related but I am soo excited! I forgot to mention that I finally bought a new camera!!!  It is a beautiful new Nikon! Now I will never have a bad pic again!! LOL!!!  Photography is an old passion of mine and I am excited to begin again. Here is a couple that I have taken already and they are coming out great! I can't get enough of the close-ups! LOVE IT!


YAY on the new camera!!!!!

 I'm off to the shower!


----------



## DisneyMOM09

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!! Missed you all!! Glad we are back!! GREAT creations made while we were down!! Love the outfits, shirts, skirts, aprons etc that were created all so cool!!! Tom your space is awesome, and your table runner is too!!
> 
> Here is what i was working on the past few days. Made some outfits for our Saturday outing to the Arden Theater in Philly to see "A Year with Frog and Toad"....it was soooo cute!! If you are ever in the area, the Arden is just WONDERFUL!!! not a bad seat in the house! Even Hannah - 2 year old- sat on the edge of her seat!!!!
> Tim's outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the girls -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some flouncy outfits I finally finished - not too happy with the purple one - not sure how the fabric will wear...



Those froggy outfits are adorable! I love the pooh fabric you used, where did you get it?


----------



## 2manyprincesses

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Another note: I forgot who directed us to the thefabricobsession.com forum, but thank you...I enjoy the coop!
> They are also doing a swap of fabric "green" grocery bags......Any interest in that here?  I would be willing to get is started get the tutorial, and keep track of the swappers....They have had some really cute ones!
> 
> Could be either one of these......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric obsession is using the gusseted one. But i have found others...Just looking for some interest.



I'd be interested.  I kind of like the first one but the second one looks like it would work better.  Maybe it's the cool fabric on the first one??

And congrats on your new machine!!


----------



## 2manyprincesses

twob4him said:


> *
> 
> These are for one of our MK days. We are going with a bunch of people so I am making the white minnie tees for all of the adults too:**
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there are my feet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ![/SIZE]*


*

These are so cute!!  I make a lot of patchwork twirls for my girls and Ilove the way you added little things onto the patches!  I am too impatient for that but it really adds something.  Also the glitter on the Minnie bows is neat, a big  for you!!

A question on the ribbon on the shirts.  Did you insert the ends of the ribbon on the sides or just sew it down securely on the outside?

Thanks!  And cute DDs too!*


----------



## bear_mom

Been busy with work and a birthday party. I try to keep up, I really do, but I always seem at least 5 pages behind.

I can't believe my baby turned 7 on Saturday. Where did all the time go ?

I love everything posted recently. And I can't believe some of the fabric stashes some of you have .

Emily


----------



## HeatherSue

lorli said:


> I have been lurking on this thread for months now, and i'm ready to ask a question.  I have just begun to sew, and I have to say I am loving it.  What are some things to sew for a 8-9 year old girl?  Sure wish I sewed when she was younger, you all have such beautiful and adorable clothes!  Here is another question, when you aplique, do you have some sort of pattern or do you create your own?


!!!  Have you read my applique tutorial that's in the very first post in this thread?



the_seamstress said:


> Sorry, I know, it's more bunk beds & such.
> But I just had to share.
> http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k35/cozy_curio/ccwablog/beds/th_21382_PD2.jpg



I am obsessed with beautiful kid's beds!  You know what's sad?  I have almost all of those pictures saved onto my computer already!  I was coming here to post them!  That coach bed from posh tots has been on my "when I win the lottery wish list" for years!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


>


I love getting to see where Tom creates his magic!!  I also LOVE that table runner.  I can't  believe you made it so quickly!



lovesdumbo said:


> .


These are all wonderful!! I love the Walt and Mickey silhouette.  That is just fantastic!  How cool that your DS loves what you made him!



twob4him said:


>


Wow, you've been busy!  I love everything you made, but the Tinkerbell outfit and the gorgeous patchwork skirts are stunning!!! 



Jennia said:


>


I adore the fabric you used for that apron!!  Did you make DD's jumper, too?



billwendy said:


>


One of the "world's best aunts" strikes again!!  You are so wonderful to make these things for your nieces and nephews!  I like the purple fabric quite a bit!!!



teresajoy said:


> I don't know where the time went either! It seems like just yesterday you called Mom and I and told us not to bother coming to the hospital that night, but Mom and I headed right on up anyway just in time for Mom to watch Tessa being born!!! I love you Tessie! You too Heather! Thanks for giving me such a wonderful niece!!
> 
> Hey!!! You DO have a head!!!  I love actually seeing your face April!!! Great pictures! It looks like you were having a great time. I'm sorry you all got so sick!


Awww....you went and made me all teary-eyed. I  don't know what I was thinking, telling you guys you didn't need to come to the hospital!

I was excited to finally see April's head, too!



teresajoy said:


> Thanks to HEATHER! I have now become obsessed with finding this gorgeous fabric!!


I saw it on etsy!   I just LOOOOVE it!!!



Haganfam5 said:


>



Gorgeous pictures!  Have fun with your new camera!


----------



## MouseTriper

Hey its Spring Break....anyone wanna come out and play?


----------



## Tinka_Belle

MouseTriper said:


> Hey its Spring Break....anyone wanna come out and play?


It's not our Spring Break yet. We have to wait a couple more weeks.


----------



## desparatelydisney

Okay, I need help....I have promised DS (3) a goofy shirt & DS (7) a Jedi Mickey shirt (they got tired of me making everything for DD)

I have my applique pieces all cut out and everything is good but I have a question...I have only done outlines of pieces before...if I want to try to fill in an area that is wider than one stitch without cutting out fabric...like say for Mickey's lightsaber...can I do that on my sewing machine or am I going to have to fill that area by hand.  Did I mention I am terrified of these projects.  What if I get 90% done and then do something stupid to mess it up


----------



## tricia

I made an outfit for my cousin's little girl this weekend.  She loves frogs and snakes and everything reptile, but likes to dress girly.  She picked the froggy material at Joanns when we were all in Florida last week.
Her name is Amber, thus the 'A'.  And BTW, that is my first every applique.  I finally got brave enough, but wanted to keep it simple.









And of course I felt bad cause I had not offered to make anything for her DB, so I made him up a bowling shirt with the leftovers.


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> 1.)I am obsessed with beautiful kid's beds!  You know what's sad?  I have almost all of those pictures saved onto my computer already!  I was coming here to post them!  That coach bed from posh tots has been on my "when I win the lottery wish list" for years!
> 
> 2.)Awww....you went and made me all teary-eyed. I  don't know what I was thinking, telling you guys you didn't need to come to the hospital!


1.)I was going to say pretty much the same thing!! I have all those saved too! 
2.) I'm just glad we knew not to listen to you!  



tricia said:


> I made an outfit for my cousin's little girl this weekend.  She loves frogs and snakes and everything reptile, but likes to dress girly.  She picked the froggy material at Joanns when we were all in Florida last week.
> Her name is Amber, thus the 'A'.  And BTW, that is my first every applique.  I finally got brave enough, but wanted to keep it simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course I felt bad cause I had not offered to make anything for her DB, so I made him up a bowling shirt with the leftovers.



GREAT job!!! I love it!!! The shirt turned out great too!!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

desparatelydisney said:


> Okay, I need help....I have promised DS (3) a goofy shirt & DS (7) a Jedi Mickey shirt (they got tired of me making everything for DD)
> 
> I have my applique pieces all cut out and everything is good but I have a question...I have only done outlines of pieces before...if I want to try to fill in an area that is wider than one stitch without cutting out fabric...like say for Mickey's lightsaber...can I do that on my sewing machine or am I going to have to fill that area by hand.  Did I mention I am terrified of these projects.  What if I get 90% done and then do something stupid to mess it up


You could use a tight zig-zag stitch to "draw" the light saber without cutting out any fabric. I would suggest marking the shirt with a fabric pen and then following the line with your sewing machine.



tricia said:


> I made an outfit for my cousin's little girl this weekend.  She loves frogs and snakes and everything reptile, but likes to dress girly.  She picked the froggy material at Joanns when we were all in Florida last week.
> Her name is Amber, thus the 'A'.  And BTW, that is my first every applique.  I finally got brave enough, but wanted to keep it simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course I felt bad cause I had not offered to make anything for her DB, so I made him up a bowling shirt with the leftovers.


Those are so cute!  Great job on your first applique!! I love the teeny tiny bowling shirt!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Hi Friends,

Well, here we are still sick!  It has been almost 2 weeks of fevers and now I lost my voice.  Mom is now sick from taking care of us when we came home.    We have missed snowboarding for two Sunday's now and we can't stay awake all day yet.  The dr says there is nothing they can do, just rest and stay hydrated.

I did make a very quick Jack head shirt for Birthday on Sat.  But no sewing other than that.  I can't wait to try out my ruffler, Thanks Benita!!!!!   But for now, just more rest.  I love the great clothing and table runners.  

I will keep George and your family in our prayers today!  Let us know how his surgery goes today please.
Have a great day.

PS: Yes, I have a head silly.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

I have booked our first ever trip to Disney!!! I am so excited....Maybe more than the birthday girl!


----------



## DisneyMOM09

tricia said:


> I made an outfit for my cousin's little girl this weekend.  She loves frogs and snakes and everything reptile, but likes to dress girly.  She picked the froggy material at Joanns when we were all in Florida last week.
> Her name is Amber, thus the 'A'.  And BTW, that is my first every applique.  I finally got brave enough, but wanted to keep it simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course I felt bad cause I had not offered to make anything for her DB, so I made him up a bowling shirt with the leftovers.



You did a great job, I am scared to try an applique! I love love love the little shirt! Super cute. I am thinking that the bowling shirt might be a great pattern to make something for my nephew who never gets any of my creations. I have 2 neices and 3 girls of my own so I usually only make girl clothing, but have been looking forsomething to make him, so he won't feel left out!


----------



## teresajoy

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I have booked our first ever trip to Disney!!! I am so excited....Maybe more than the birthday girl!



ALL RIGHT!!!!! 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Well, here we are still sick!  It has been almost 2 weeks of fevers and now I lost my voice.  Mom is now sick from taking care of us when we came home.    We have missed snowboarding for two Sunday's now and we can't stay awake all day yet.  The dr says there is nothing they can do, just rest and stay hydrated.
> 
> I did make a very quick Jack head shirt for Birthday on Sat.  But no sewing other than that.  I can't wait to try out my ruffler, Thanks Benita!!!!!   But for now, just more rest.  I love the great clothing and table runners.
> 
> I will keep George and your family in our prayers today!  Let us know how his surgery goes today please.
> Have a great day.
> 
> PS: Yes, I have a head silly.



Wow, that is so long to be sick!!! I hope you get better soon!!!! 

Well, I had never seen it!!  I'm glad you showed us your face!


----------



## Jennia

HeatherSue said:


> I adore the fabric you used for that apron!!  Did you make DD's jumper, too?



Nope, bought the jumper at Pumpkin Patch when it was on super sale from the summer (but it looked more Fall to me). But I did finally find photos of the A-line jumper I made her for Epcot, so I'm posting those below. =D



tricia said:


> I made an outfit for my cousin's little girl this weekend.  She loves frogs and snakes and everything reptile, but likes to dress girly.  She picked the froggy material at Joanns when we were all in Florida last week.
> Her name is Amber, thus the 'A'.  And BTW, that is my first every applique.  I finally got brave enough, but wanted to keep it simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course I felt bad cause I had not offered to make anything for her DB, so I made him up a bowling shirt with the leftovers.



Very nice, I love that it's reversible!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Well, here we are still sick!  It has been almost 2 weeks of fevers and now I lost my voice.  Mom is now sick from taking care of us when we came home.    We have missed snowboarding for two Sunday's now and we can't stay awake all day yet.  The dr says there is nothing they can do, just rest and stay hydrated.
> 
> I did make a very quick Jack head shirt for Birthday on Sat.  But no sewing other than that.  I can't wait to try out my ruffler, Thanks Benita!!!!!   But for now, just more rest.  I love the great clothing and table runners.
> 
> I will keep George and your family in our prayers today!  Let us know how his surgery goes today please.
> Have a great day.
> 
> PS: Yes, I have a head silly.



Sorry to hear you've all been sick, and for such a long time, too! 



mom2prettyprincess said:


> I have booked our first ever trip to Disney!!! I am so excited....Maybe more than the birthday girl!



WHOO HOO!! There's nothing like going to Disney, especially for the first time and seeing how your child reacts! 

Here are the photos of the simple A-line jumper I made dd for Epcot. I wanted to do something really simple since I overpaid for this fabric and really wanted something that showed off the print. And no, I don't handsew buttonholes-I put on snaps and then sew the buttons onto the top of the straps. 

Kind of blurry, but only photo I have of the whole thing: 





Better photo of the fabric-dress is lined in red:


----------



## teresajoy

Jennia said:


> Better photo of the fabric-dress is lined in red:



That is so cute!!! I love that fabric!


----------



## snubie

Jennia said:


> Better photo of the fabric-dress is lined in red:



Great Fabric find!  Very cute dress.


----------



## tricia

teresajoy said:


> GREAT job!!! I love it!!! The shirt turned out great too!!!!



Thank you.



HeatherSue said:


> Those are so cute!  Great job on your first applique!! I love the teeny tiny bowling shirt!!



Thanks.  And it is thanks to your tutorial that I even dared to try an applique.  And it is Teeny tiny.... i had a bit of difficulty with the sleeves cause they are so tiny.  



DisneyMOM09 said:


> You did a great job, I am scared to try an applique! I love love love the little shirt! Super cute. I am thinking that the bowling shirt might be a great pattern to make something for my nephew who never gets any of my creations. I have 2 neices and 3 girls of my own so I usually only make girl clothing, but have been looking forsomething to make him, so he won't feel left out!



They are great for little boys.  My DS7 loves them, and wants another soon.  Although, he says not to bother with buttons on his cause he just wears them open with another shirt underneath.  He is also getting too big for the largest of Carla's sizes, so I will have to try making it a bit bigger for the next one.



Jennia said:


> Very nice, I love that it's reversible!
> 
> Here are the photos of the simple A-line jumper I made dd for Epcot. I wanted to do something really simple since I overpaid for this fabric and really wanted something that showed off the print. And no, I don't handsew buttonholes-I put on snaps and then sew the buttons onto the top of the straps.
> 
> Kind of blurry, but only photo I have of the whole thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better photo of the fabric-dress is lined in red:




Thank you.  I love that the pattern is reversible too, and I usually love both sides so have to put the 2 sets of buttons on every time.

Also, I love your A-line.  Very cool material.


----------



## roscoepc1

teresajoy said:


> Thanks to HEATHER! I have now become obsessed with finding this gorgeous fabric!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Japanese, has anyone seen it?



Put me on the "want some" list! If we can find some at a reasonable price, that is! $25 is a little steep for me to justify!


----------



## roscoepc1

Jennia said:


> .
> 
> I made an apron for myself for a letter A theme playdate we had on Friday, so here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the hand stitching (and Violet's foot):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is on, next time I'd make it fuller (I could have sworn I was smiling, guess not!):





If I had to handsew everything I would NOT be a sewer! I admire your talent! You have beautiful stitch skills!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

teresajoy said:


> Thanks to HEATHER! I have now become obsessed with finding this gorgeous fabric!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Japanese, has anyone seen it?



I love it!  I have to agree that $25 is a bit steep, but wow it's gorgeous.



mom2prettyprincess said:


> Another note: I forgot who directed us to the thefabricobsession.com forum, but thank you...I enjoy the coop!
> They are also doing a swap of fabric "green" grocery bags......Any interest in that here?  I would be willing to get is started get the tutorial, and keep track of the swappers....They have had some really cute ones!
> 
> Could be either one of these......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fabric obsession is using the gusseted one. But i have found others...Just looking for some interest.



I've been thinking about making some of these too.  I think the second one would work better.  It looks like it would hold a lot more than the first.


----------



## Jennia

teresajoy said:


> That is so cute!!! I love that fabric!



Thanks, the fabric is by Alexander Henry-I paid a little over 30 dollars for not quite 3 yards. 



snubie said:


> Great Fabric find!  Very cute dress.



Thank you, I liked it on her so much, too bad she had an accident about two hours after putting it on! 



tricia said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I love that the pattern is reversible too, and I usually love both sides so have to put the 2 sets of buttons on every time.
> 
> Also, I love your A-line.  Very cool material.



Thanks! How hard is it to put the two sets of buttons on? Are the buttons uncomfortable at all on the side against the skin? 



roscoepc1 said:


> If I had to handsew everything I would NOT be a sewer! I admire your talent! You have beautiful stitch skills!



It's really not that bad when it's all you're used to. I don't think I'm that talented, lol, I see so many things here and feel like my stuff isn't up to par in comparison.


----------



## bear_mom

Jennia said:


> Here are the photos of the simple A-line jumper I made dd for Epcot. I wanted to do something really simple since I overpaid for this fabric and really wanted something that showed off the print. And no, I don't handsew buttonholes-I put on snaps and then sew the buttons onto the top of the straps.
> 
> Kind of blurry, but only photo I have of the whole thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better photo of the fabric-dress is lined in red:



That is such cute fabric, I like how you made the straps angled at the end instead of rounded.

Good news for us, our travel documents arrived in the mail today !

Emily


----------



## billwendy

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Those froggy outfits are adorable! I love the pooh fabric you used, where did you get it?



I got it at a Joann's in MT - lol - I may have some left if ya wanna trade???



tricia said:


> I made an outfit for my cousin's little girl this weekend.  She loves frogs and snakes and everything reptile, but likes to dress girly.  She picked the froggy material at Joanns when we were all in Florida last week.
> Her name is Amber, thus the 'A'.  And BTW, that is my first every applique.  I finally got brave enough, but wanted to keep it simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course I felt bad cause I had not offered to make anything for her DB, so I made him up a bowling shirt with the leftovers.



Love the outfit and shirt!!! Im askeered to make one of those bowling shirts - honestly how hard is it compared to Carla's other patterns - is it the hardest?



MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Well, here we are still sick!  It has been almost 2 weeks of fevers and now I lost my voice.  Mom is now sick from taking care of us when we came home.    We have missed snowboarding for two Sunday's now and we can't stay awake all day yet.  The dr says there is nothing they can do, just rest and stay hydrated.
> 
> I did make a very quick Jack head shirt for Birthday on Sat.  But no sewing other than that.  I can't wait to try out my ruffler, Thanks Benita!!!!!   But for now, just more rest.  I love the great clothing and table runners.
> 
> I will keep George and your family in our prayers today!  Let us know how his surgery goes today please.
> Have a great day.
> 
> PS: Yes, I have a head silly.



Oh April - that totally stinks!! Is Hunter still out of school? If there is anything I could do for you long distance, let me know!!! Although I havent gotten my fill of snow this year - you still have snow?????

Cant wait till you are better so we can get a full detailed trip report!!!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

2manyprincesses said:


> I'd be interested.  I kind of like the first one but the second one looks like it would work better.  Maybe it's the cool fabric on the first one??
> 
> And congrats on your new machine!!





100AcrePrincess said:


> I've been thinking about making some of these too.  I think the second one would work better.  It looks like it would hold a lot more than the first.



The first one is made from a pattern of a plastic shopping bag and is lined...so it will hold the equivelant of whatever you could fit in a plastic grocery bag.  

Here is a link to the tute...  
http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=177482.0

and the other one is http://sewing.about.com/od/bagstotespurseproject/ss/grocerybag_6.htm

This is just me..but I think the first one looks easier..maybe I'm wrong...and I tend to be sometimes...so point me in the right direction...


----------



## jmrdavis99

desparatelydisney said:


> Okay, I need help....I have promised DS (3) a goofy shirt & DS (7) a Jedi Mickey shirt (they got tired of me making everything for DD)
> 
> I have my applique pieces all cut out and everything is good but I have a question...I have only done outlines of pieces before...if I want to try to fill in an area that is wider than one stitch without cutting out fabric...like say for Mickey's lightsaber...can I do that on my sewing machine or am I going to have to fill that area by hand.  Did I mention I am terrified of these projects.  What if I get 90% done and then do something stupid to mess it up



As the PP said, put your machine on zig-zag & the feed dogs down.  You may be able to find an online tutorial for machine embroidery, but basically you are going to fill the area side to side.

**Disclaimer here:  It's been about 25 years since I have done this, but I took ME when I was a preteen.  I recall it was fairly easy.  **

& remember, the seam ripper is your friend!


----------



## billwendy

HI!

Trying to help find the Japanese Black Disney Fabric and found this website -they dont have the black fabric, but they do have some Dumbo, Nightmare Before Christmas, Pinnochio, Stitch and a bunch more...soooo CUTE!!!!

http://www.sakura-crea-deco.com/web...om/web/sakura2/Fabrics_disney_E_grp_30-1.html

love them!!!


----------



## tricia

Jennia said:


> Thanks! How hard is it to put the two sets of buttons on? Are the buttons uncomfortable at all on the side against the skin?




The 2 sets of buttons aren't bad, and I hate doing buttons.  I also pick very smooth buttons when doing this so that it should not be uncomfortable against the skin.  I will have to check with my cousins little one after she has worn it to see what she thinks.



billwendy said:


> Love the outfit and shirt!!! Im askeered to make one of those bowling shirts - honestly how hard is it compared to Carla's other patterns - is it the hardest?



Well, there are definitely a lot of pieces to it, but it is the first of Carla's patterns that I tried a few months ago and I don't find it all that hard.  You have to be a little fussy with it, to get the bottom seam to line up, to attach the collar, and to not have the sleeves have bunches, but the directions and pictures are great, so if you take your time it goes smoothly.


----------



## tricia

billwendy said:


> HI!
> 
> Trying to help find the Japanese Black Disney Fabric and found this website -they dont have the black fabric, but they do have some Dumbo, Nightmare Before Christmas, Pinnochio, Stitch and a bunch more...soooo CUTE!!!!
> 
> http://www.sakura-crea-deco.com/web...om/web/sakura2/Fabrics_disney_E_grp_30-1.html
> 
> love them!!!



Some of those fabrics are great, but ouch on the price.  Over 6 Euros for 1/2 meter.  Yikes


----------



## t-beri

teresajoy said:


> Thanks to HEATHER! I have now become obsessed with finding this gorgeous fabric!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Japanese, has anyone seen it?



OMG!!! MUST HAVE...

25$ a yd???? That's more than I paid for my Merino Wool Interlock or Organic bamboo velour  

But then again, I'm not the most rational fabric shopper


----------



## luvinyou

billwendy said:


> HI!
> 
> Trying to help find the Japanese Black Disney Fabric and found this website -they dont have the black fabric, but they do have some Dumbo, Nightmare Before Christmas, Pinnochio, Stitch and a bunch more...soooo CUTE!!!!
> 
> http://www.sakura-crea-deco.com/web...om/web/sakura2/Fabrics_disney_E_grp_30-1.html
> 
> love them!!!



LOVE!  The prices are a bit steep though.  I wonder if i'll be able to find any good fabrics in Europe this summer.  Hmm...


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

tricia said:


> Some of those fabrics are great, but ouch on the price.  Over 6 Euros for 1/2 meter.  Yikes



Now why can't the USA sell those fabrics? I've never seen them. Boy, I love the Dumbo! We just watched that with Megan on Friday night and she asked to watch it again sunday afternoon! First time I have seen it in years- I felt so strongly for Mrs. Jumbo (trown away and put in da Klink!)

I just came from my Wal-Mart and I'm so sad. They have been telling me forever that they were absolutely not closing. Well, now they say they will be gone by the end of June. You know what else he said! He said the Disney fabric- it don't sell too good. (His words, not mine) God bless him, he was so nice, but missing teeth.
I bought a bunch of stuff and IM'd DH when I got home. The Mickey Mouse on blue check fabric was on sale for $1 a yard!! But everything else was normal, $4.44-$3.44 a yard.
I bought.....
colored pooh toile 3yrd (I can NOT find the blue and white which I really want) 
baby pooh characters sleeping on pastel block background
Tink on lime green "Too cute"
princesses on pink background 2.5yd
mickey on blue check 3 or 4 yds
some cute red fabric with multicolored mini stars
mmm....I can't remember if I did anything else.
I like the Mickey Mouse on navy blue, but I know it's not the greatest, and it does run if you pair it with lighter colors although I dont knwo if I pre-washed it last time. Might buy more of that in June. But with a new baby coming at the end of May, who knows when I will get back there.

My Joanns really only carries disney in flannel and their stuff is also Springs but they sell it for like $7 a yard. Go figure.

Im so sad that my Disney fabric will no longer be available and the prices online are NEVER as good as Wal-Mart.

Oh and this weekend- all 3 of us were sore throat, stuffed up, runny nose, etc. So no church for us. 

I did go to my all day (10-4) sewing class and started a Twim sized Winnie the Pooh applique quilt. I have all the pieces for the background cut and ready to sew, next i will sew them together and start cutting out the applique pieces. Can't wait to have it done. I think I might send it out to be quilted and save myself the effort. _I also got a huge compliment!_
They hung up 2 outfits I made- a Simply Sweet top with coordinating easy fit pants (capris) and the Feliz, both of which I made out of Moda fabrics I bought there. I loaned them out until summertime. Im so honored that she felt they were worth putting on display! (Carla- I gave her the pattern info so people can go online and buy your ebooks once they have their fabric!) I know without this thread I never would have made those!!


----------



## 3goofyboys

tricia said:


> I made an outfit for my cousin's little girl this weekend.  She loves frogs and snakes and everything reptile, but likes to dress girly.  She picked the froggy material at Joanns when we were all in Florida last week.
> Her name is Amber, thus the 'A'.  And BTW, that is my first every applique.  I finally got brave enough, but wanted to keep it simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course I felt bad cause I had not offered to make anything for her DB, so I made him up a bowling shirt with the leftovers.


Really cute!  I've been in a big reversible phase myself.  I always put on two sets of buttons (well really, two buttons over snaps) and no one has complained so far. 



MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Well, here we are still sick!  It has been almost 2 weeks of fevers and now I lost my voice.  Mom is now sick from taking care of us when we came home.    We have missed snowboarding for two Sunday's now and we can't stay awake all day yet.  The dr says there is nothing they can do, just rest and stay hydrated.
> 
> I did make a very quick Jack head shirt for Birthday on Sat.  But no sewing other than that.  I can't wait to try out my ruffler, Thanks Benita!!!!!   But for now, just more rest.  I love the great clothing and table runners.
> 
> I will keep George and your family in our prayers today!  Let us know how his surgery goes today please.
> Have a great day.
> 
> PS: Yes, I have a head silly.


Yuck for being sick!  It's the worst when the doc says they can't do anything, when I'm sick I want to be fixed!


mom2prettyprincess said:


> I have booked our first ever trip to Disney!!! I am so excited....Maybe more than the birthday girl!


HURRAY!!!! it's so exciting to book!


Jennia said:


> Nope, bought the jumper at Pumpkin Patch when it was on super sale from the summer (but it looked more Fall to me). But I did finally find photos of the A-line jumper I made her for Epcot, so I'm posting those below. =D
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, I love that it's reversible!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you've all been sick, and for such a long time, too!
> 
> 
> 
> WHOO HOO!! There's nothing like going to Disney, especially for the first time and seeing how your child reacts!
> 
> Here are the photos of the simple A-line jumper I made dd for Epcot. I wanted to do something really simple since I overpaid for this fabric and really wanted something that showed off the print. And no, I don't handsew buttonholes-I put on snaps and then sew the buttons onto the top of the straps.
> 
> Kind of blurry, but only photo I have of the whole thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better photo of the fabric-dress is lined in red:


I do my buttons the same way, shhhh don't tell!  I love the epcot dress, great fabric!


billwendy said:


> HI!
> 
> Trying to help find the Japanese Black Disney Fabric and found this website -they dont have the black fabric, but they do have some Dumbo, Nightmare Before Christmas, Pinnochio, Stitch and a bunch more...soooo CUTE!!!!
> 
> http://www.sakura-crea-deco.com/web...om/web/sakura2/Fabrics_disney_E_grp_30-1.html
> 
> love them!!!


  OH my gosh, I must have these!  I love the Alice best of all!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone!! Missed you all!! Glad we are back!! GREAT creations made while we were down!! Love the outfits, shirts, skirts, aprons etc that were created all so cool!!! Tom your space is awesome, and your table runner is too!!
> 
> Here is what i was working on the past few days. Made some outfits for our Saturday outing to the Arden Theater in Philly to see "A Year with Frog and Toad"....it was soooo cute!! If you are ever in the area, the Arden is just WONDERFUL!!! not a bad seat in the house! Even Hannah - 2 year old- sat on the edge of her seat!!!!
> Tim's outfit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the girls -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then some flouncy outfits I finally finished - not too happy with the purple one - not sure how the fabric will wear...



Wendy these are great!
I just bought the frogs on pink in the clearence section at my walmart-its been there for a while, I think it was $2 yd
you are really whipping out these clothes now!

I am now off the indulge myself. I bought Twilight on DVD, Im back to breathing thru my mouth because my nose is stuffed. I have fig newtons, glass of milk and some Kerrygold cheese and Im ready to watch a movie in the middle of the day while DD naps!


----------



## danicaw

teresajoy said:


> Thanks to HEATHER! I have now become obsessed with finding this gorgeous fabric!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Japanese, has anyone seen it?



Ooooo! I like! I hope you find it 

I won't be doing any sewing today! We bought the kids bunk beds yesterday and today my task is cleaning out the room so we can put it all together tonight. I am looking forward to seeing how it all looks when its done. Just got basic Ikea bunk beds. We went to Portland for the weekend, a bit of a pre-anniversary treat and we got to see some family.
Today is our 12 year anniversary  

And to make it even harder for me to be productive today  I just booked two nights at Disney's Grand Californian for this Nov! I am soo excited. 
My in-laws live about 45 mins from DL so when we go to visit we usually get to DL. We have been hoping to make our Thanksgiving trip a whole week and hit DL and Legoland. So we decided to use some left over DVC points and stay on property for two nights instead of driving back and forth 45 minutes each way. We are getting the in-laws a room for one of the nights so we can all be at the same place! They have to work on the week days so it works out fine. 

I am a wee bit excited. 

DD and I have caught my DS cold this weekend. So, I should get back to them and my cleaning.

I love all the new stuff.. Cute A-line with frogs... I think I might need that pattern next


----------



## HeatherSue

We had a great time at Tessa's birthday party on Saturday.  I made her this castle cake, which she loved!






If you want to see what I thought of the kit to make it, here's a link to my video review:
http://www.expotv.com/videos/reviews/13/136/Wilton-Romantic-Castle-Cake-Set/291415
If you watch it to the end, you can see us singing happy birthday and Tessa blowing out the candles.










She was so excited that I got her hair to curl on the sides!






Her friends thought the best part was ripping up the wrapping paper and throwing it into the air.  








mom2prettyprincess said:


> ::I have booked our first ever trip to Disney!!! I am so excited....Maybe more than the birthday girl! :


 That is GREAT news!!!!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Well, here we are still sick!  It has been almost 2 weeks of fevers and now I lost my voice.  Mom is now sick from taking care of us when we came home.    We have missed snowboarding for two Sunday's now and we can't stay awake all day yet.  The dr says there is nothing they can do, just rest and stay hydrated.
> 
> I did make a very quick Jack head shirt for Birthday on Sat.  But no sewing other than that.  I can't wait to try out my ruffler, Thanks Benita!!!!!   But for now, just more rest.  I love the great clothing and table runners.
> 
> I will keep George and your family in our prayers today!  Let us know how his surgery goes today please.
> Have a great day.
> 
> PS: Yes, I have a head silly.


Ugh!  I can't believe your still sick!



Jennia said:


>


So cute and I love that fabric!



billwendy said:


> HI!
> 
> Trying to help find the Japanese Black Disney Fabric and found this website -they dont have the black fabric, but they do have some Dumbo, Nightmare Before Christmas, Pinnochio, Stitch and a bunch more...soooo CUTE!!!!
> 
> http://www.sakura-crea-deco.com/web...om/web/sakura2/Fabrics_disney_E_grp_30-1.html
> 
> love them!!!


There are some fabulous fabrics on there!  I love the Alice, the Dumbo, and the Tink on the last page!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> _I also got a huge compliment!_
> They hung up 2 outfits I made- a Simply Sweet top with coordinating easy fit pants (capris) and the Feliz, both of which I made out of Moda fabrics I bought there. I loaned them out until summertime. Im so honored that she felt they were worth putting on display! (Carla- I gave her the pattern info so people can go online and buy your ebooks once they have their fabric!) I know without this thread I never would have made those!!


That is so cool!!


----------



## michelea

We're leaving tomorrow!!!!  The kids can barely contain themselves.  Nothing is in the suitcases but it is all set out on the bed ready to be packed.  I'd better get to it!


----------



## danicaw

HeatherSue said:


> We had a great time at Tessa's birthday party on Saturday.  I made her this castle cake, which she loved!



Cake is beautiful! Great Job! 
Looks like a fun party! 
And the curls do add a little something special  




michelea said:


> We're leaving tomorrow!!!!  The kids can barely contain themselves.  Nothing is in the suitcases but it is all set out on the bed ready to be packed.  I'd better get to it!



Have a wonderful time!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Stephres said:


> Cute: I am glad you cased us (well, really Elisa). We leave in exactly one week and I have two outfits to go (eek!).


Thanks!  Good luck finishing your outfits!



billwendy said:


> Here is what i was working on the past few days.


Everything was so cute.  I LOVE that Pooh skirt-and that T is perfect for it!



twob4him said:


> Great great job on the tees! I love all of them!!!


Thanks!



3goofyboys said:


> Both my kids have huge heads, like in the 90th percentile.  They get that from DH because my head is tiny.  In fact, my head is exactly 1 inch bigger around than my 3 year old's and he and I can easily swap hats.  I just think I was going for quality, not quantity in the brains department!
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know about the Heat-n-Bond.  I bought some for when I'm finally brave enough to try applique and I tend to iron everything on super hot.
> 
> Love all the shirts, the Mikes are especially cute!


Thanks!  I think I need all the quantity of brains I can get these days.  The quality isn't what it used to be.  I'm the same way with the iron.  I usually have 100% cotton so it is on high but the heat-n-bond didn't like that!




Haganfam5 said:


> Oh, not so much sewing related but I am soo excited! I forgot to mention that I finally bought a new camera!!!  It is a beautiful new Nikon! Now I will never have a bad pic again!! LOL!!!  Photography is an old passion of mine and I am excited to begin again. Here is a couple that I have taken already and they are coming out great! I can't get enough of the close-ups! LOVE IT!


BEAUTIFUL!!!



minnie2 said:


> My mind is elsewhere today.  George has his surgery this morning so I need to be getting ready to leave for the hospital but I needed my Dis and some coffee!
> 
> 
> Those are GREAT!


Thanks!  

Hope things went well today!!!



HeatherSue said:


> These are all wonderful!! I love the Walt and Mickey silhouette.  That is just fantastic!  How cool that your DS loves what you made him!


Thanks!



tricia said:


> I made an outfit for my cousin's little girl this weekend.  She loves frogs and snakes and everything reptile, but likes to dress girly.  She picked the froggy material at Joanns when we were all in Florida last week.
> Her name is Amber, thus the 'A'.  And BTW, that is my first every applique.  I finally got brave enough, but wanted to keep it simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course I felt bad cause I had not offered to make anything for her DB, so I made him up a bowling shirt with the leftovers.


SO cute!  Love the bowling shirt.  I really like the check you used on the collar & placket too!




MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Well, here we are still sick!  It has been almost 2 weeks of fevers and now I lost my voice.  Mom is now sick from taking care of us when we came home.    We have missed snowboarding for two Sunday's now and we can't stay awake all day yet.  The dr says there is nothing they can do, just rest and stay hydrated.


I'm so sorry you're still sick.  Hope you get better soon!



mom2prettyprincess said:


> I have booked our first ever trip to Disney!!! I am so excited....Maybe more than the birthday girl!


How exciting!!!!



Jennia said:


> Here are the photos of the simple A-line jumper I made dd for Epcot. I wanted to do something really simple since I overpaid for this fabric and really wanted something that showed off the print. And no, I don't handsew buttonholes-I put on snaps and then sew the buttons onto the top of the straps.
> 
> Kind of blurry, but only photo I have of the whole thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better photo of the fabric-dress is lined in red:


So cool! LOVE that fabric!



billwendy said:


> Trying to help find the Japanese Black Disney Fabric and found this website -they dont have the black fabric, but they do have some Dumbo, Nightmare Before Christmas, Pinnochio, Stitch and a bunch more...soooo CUTE!!!!
> 
> http://www.sakura-crea-deco.com/web...om/web/sakura2/Fabrics_disney_E_grp_30-1.html
> 
> love them!!!


What cool stuff.  How come we can't have that cool stuff here?





michelea said:


> We're leaving tomorrow!!!!  The kids can barely contain themselves.  Nothing is in the suitcases but it is all set out on the bed ready to be packed.  I'd better get to it!


Have a great trip!!!



HeatherSue said:


> We had a great time at Tessa's birthday party on Saturday.  I made her this castle cake, which she loved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was so excited that I got her hair to curl on the sides!


What a great cake and beautiful birthday girl!  Looks like a great party!!!!


----------



## billwendy

HeatherSue - that cake was AMAZING!!!! too bad it was such a pain - they should have molded some plastic dowels right into the turrets!!!!

I knew you 'd love the Dumbo fabric!!!!

Im working on my Twirl Scallopini - and even though I stitched across the top of each little peak like it says, its still puckering....grrr - any tips???


----------



## jham

Jennia said:


> Very cute, and I love her pose.
> 
> 
> 
> SO pretty, that's a fantastic color combination, as well!
> 
> 
> 
> You've definitely been busy!
> 
> 
> Wow, nice job! Love the Minnie outfits.
> 
> I made an apron for myself for a letter A theme playdate we had on Friday, so here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the hand stitching (and Violet's foot):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here it is on, next time I'd make it fuller (I could have sworn I was smiling, guess not!):



Very cute!  I love the fabric.



lovesdumbo said:


> WOW!!!! You've been busy!  LOVE everything!  You're girls are so cute!  We have a few snow drops here.  Highs the 30s for the next few days.
> 
> Thanks so much!  Thanks again for the Walt!
> 
> Just a note on transitions lenses since you're UT.  I had them but didn't get them again on my last pair of glasses because I found when they are cold they take a long to get light again.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  Love your apron and the fabric.  Your DD is a cutie too!



Thanks!  I'll keep that in mind.  We have a lot of snow here today. I've gotten some of my neighbors to join me in boycotting shoveling our driveways and sidewalks.  It's March!  Late March!  



twob4him said:


> Jammy...I think the fabric was from Wally last year...its a sear sucker and I had the intention of making something for Ohana with it. Never happened. But the colors reminded me of the storybook page so I went with it. I do have a yard left of the strip if you want it...let me know! Yes, well all that sewing took me weeks...I am a slow sewer! Seth would love the lenses....they work great!
> 
> 
> Great great job on the tees! I love all of them!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the link...I read and cried....Jakob is just adorable! I love the Dr. Seuss tees and skirt.....they are soo cute!



Thanks for the info on the fabric!  I may be up for a trade, PM me if there's something you are looking for.



teresajoy said:


> Thanks to HEATHER! I have now become obsessed with finding this gorgeous fabric!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Japanese, has anyone seen it?



Thanks, now I'm obsessed too!



Haganfam5 said:


> Oh, not so much sewing related but I am soo excited! I forgot to mention that I finally bought a new camera!!!It is a beautiful new Nikon! Now I will never have a bad pic again!! LOL!!!  Photography is an old passion of mine and I am excited to begin again. Here is a couple that I have taken already and they are coming out great! I can't get enough of the close-ups! LOVE IT!



Gorgeous!



tricia said:


> I made an outfit for my cousin's little girl this weekend.  She loves frogs and snakes and everything reptile, but likes to dress girly.  She picked the froggy material at Joanns when we were all in Florida last week.
> Her name is Amber, thus the 'A'.  And BTW, that is my first every applique.  I finally got brave enough, but wanted to keep it simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course I felt bad cause I had not offered to make anything for her DB, so I made him up a bowling shirt with the leftovers.



Great job!  That tiny bowling shirt is so cute!



Jennia said:


> Nope, bought the jumper at Pumpkin Patch when it was on super sale from the summer (but it looked more Fall to me). But I did finally find photos of the A-line jumper I made her for Epcot, so I'm posting those below. =D
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, I love that it's reversible!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear you've all been sick, and for such a long time, too!
> 
> 
> 
> WHOO HOO!! There's nothing like going to Disney, especially for the first time and seeing how your child reacts!
> 
> Here are the photos of the simple A-line jumper I made dd for Epcot. I wanted to do something really simple since I overpaid for this fabric and really wanted something that showed off the print. And no, I don't handsew buttonholes-I put on snaps and then sew the buttons onto the top of the straps.
> 
> Kind of blurry, but only photo I have of the whole thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better photo of the fabric-dress is lined in red:



love it!  That is great fabric!



HeatherSue said:


> We had a great time at Tessa's birthday party on Saturday.  I made her this castle cake, which she loved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to see what I thought of the kit to make it, here's a link to my video review:
> http://www.expotv.com/videos/reviews/13/136/Wilton-Romantic-Castle-Cake-Set/291415
> If you watch it to the end, you can see us singing happy birthday and Tessa blowing out the candles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was so excited that I got her hair to curl on the sides!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her friends thought the best part was ripping up the wrapping paper and throwing it into the air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is GREAT news!!!!!
> 
> 
> Ugh!  I can't believe your still sick!
> 
> 
> So cute and I love that fabric!
> 
> 
> There are some fabulous fabrics on there!  I love the Alice, the Dumbo, and the Tink on the last page!
> 
> 
> That is so cool!!



Tessa's party looks so fun!  Did the grownups have fun too?  Tearing up the paper and throwing it sounds like a great game!  But that cake, that cake is gorgeous!!!  Jayden and Brynnly were in here when I scrolled past it and they are  with it!  There was all sorts of oohing and aahing going on.  Jayden asked me to make one for her birthday.  I SO can't decorate cakes!  I'm seriously impressed.


----------



## Stephres

Dear Tessa,

Your cake looks yummy. Your mommy did a good job on it.

I like your cake and your dress and your hair. 

I love you! 

From Megan!


----------



## Stephres

By the way, Megan typed that entire post all by herself. It only took 20 minutes, lol.


----------



## NaeNae

Okay, I have a question for those of you that have used comic boards for your fabric.  How did you fold your fabric and how did you attach it to the board?  I picked up boards today, now the task of folding it all around the boards.  I've got most of my sewing room stuff moved to the new room.  Now to figure out where I want it all put.  When I get it all finished I'll post pictures.


----------



## twob4him

Thank you everyone for your kind comments about my sewing progress! I am soo slow that every little bit helps!!! You are all the best! 




2manyprincesses said:


> These are so cute!!  I make a lot of patchwork twirls for my girls and Ilove the way you added little things onto the patches!  I am too impatient for that but it really adds something.  Also the glitter on the Minnie bows is neat, a big
> A question on the ribbon on the shirts.  Did you insert the ends of the ribbon on the sides or just sew it down securely on the outside?
> 
> Thanks!  And cute DDs too!


OH...I just sewed them down after I "pinked" and "frey checked" the edges. But now that you mention it....what a GREAT  idea to just open up the the sides and slip the end in, then resew it shut. I think I will do that for the adults tees....thanks!!!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Well, here we are still sick!  It has been almost 2 weeks of fevers and now I lost my voice.  Mom is now sick from taking care of us when we came home.  We have missed snowboarding for two Sunday's now and we can't stay awake all day yet.  The dr says there is nothing they can do, just rest and stay hydrated.
> .


Hope you are all feeling better soon...just ask anyone...I was nutso while my daughter was sick all week...her fever lasted 6 days and then she needed 2 more to completely recover. 



mom2prettyprincess said:


> I have booked our first ever trip to Disney!!! I am so excited....Maybe more than the birthday girl!


Yaaaa  there are lots of great tips and advice right here on the Dis.....and of course....there are the outfits for the trip....



Jennia said:


> Nope, bought the jumper at Pumpkin Patch when it was on super sale from the summer (but it looked more Fall to me). But I did finally find photos of the A-line jumper I made her for Epcot, so I'm posting those below. =D
> 
> Here are the photos of the simple A-line jumper I made dd for Epcot. I wanted to do something really simple since I overpaid for this fabric and really wanted something that showed off the print. And no, I don't handsew buttonholes-I put on snaps and then sew the buttons onto the top of the straps.
> 
> Better photo of the fabric-dress is lined in red:


Adorable!!!! I just overpaid for a half yard of fabric...it was $8 with shipping! But I needed it to go with a tee my dh brought home. Oh well. I really love your jumper and the fabric!  


billwendy said:


> HI!
> 
> Trying to help find the Japanese Black Disney Fabric and found this website -they dont have the black fabric, but they do have some Dumbo, Nightmare Before Christmas, Pinnochio, Stitch and a bunch more...soooo CUTE!!!!
> 
> http://www.sakura-crea-deco.com/web...om/web/sakura2/Fabrics_disney_E_grp_30-1.html
> 
> love them!!!


Wendy I really love the fabrics but how would you pay in euros???  I was looking on Fabric Fairy for Teresa's fabric for her. They had some loverly asian stuff but nothing with the castle on black. oh well.



HeatherSue said:


> We had a great time at Tessa's birthday party on Saturday.  I made her this castle cake, which she loved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to see what I thought of the kit to make it, here's a link to my video review:
> http://www.expotv.com/videos/reviews/13/136/Wilton-Romantic-Castle-Cake-Set/291415
> If you watch it to the end, you can see us singing happy birthday and Tessa blowing out the candles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was so excited that I got her hair to curl on the sides!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her friends thought the best part was ripping up the wrapping paper and throwing it into the air.


Heather Sue.....did you cut your hair???? It looked very cute and layered and shorter than when I saw you in Feb. I watched the whole video clip and you are beautiful and right on about the product....I almost bought that too...but now that I know about the whole dowel issue I may not. 

Tessa looked lovely and so festive with here sparkly hair, crown and pretty dress! And the cake was just gorgeous!!!!!!! You did a great job mom!!!!!


----------



## twob4him

NaeNae said:


> Okay, I have a question for those of you that have used comic boards for your fabric.  How did you fold your fabric and how did you attach it to the board?  I picked up boards today, now the task of folding it all around the boards.  I've got most of my sewing room stuff moved to the new room.  Now to figure out where I want it all put.  When I get it all finished I'll post pictures.



Did you check the bookmarks? (Teresa's...link on page 1) I think there is a tutorial about how to fold it in thirds I believe. I can't wait to see your room when you are done!!!!


----------



## billwendy

NaeNae said:


> Okay, I have a question for those of you that have used comic boards for your fabric.  How did you fold your fabric and how did you attach it to the board?  I picked up boards today, now the task of folding it all around the boards.  I've got most of my sewing room stuff moved to the new room.  Now to figure out where I want it all put.  When I get it all finished I'll post pictures.



I use bobby pins to hold the fabric on the board and it works great!! I fold it like the bookmark tutorial says to do it  - it looks so nice all folded and pretty!!!


Cathy - I have no idea how you'd pay for it - lol - its was so $$ I didnt even try to figure that out!! I was trying to find that fabric for her too!! lol!!! Loved your girls springy pictures!! Nice to see everyone looking healthy and happy after the last week you had!!!

QUESTION ??? How do you guys do that little ruffly thing where the strip of fabric looks sewn in the middle with ruffles above and below the stitch line??? Am I making any sense at all????


----------



## jham

Stop Everything!  I updated my TR!

but seriously, stop by!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2101044


----------



## revrob

billwendy said:


> QUESTION ??? How do you guys do that little ruffly thing where the strip of fabric looks sewn in the middle with ruffles above and below the stitch line??? Am I making any sense at all????



I think you're talking about ruching (sp?).  You finish the edges (I do a rolled edge hem on each side) and then gather down the middle.  Then you stich it on to the garment where you want it.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

add me to the list that is DYING for that castle fabric!


----------



## princessmom29

revrob said:


> I think you're talking about ruching (sp?).  You finish the edges (I do a rolled edge hem on each side) and then gather down the middle.  Then you stich it on to the garment where you want it.



I just discovered (thanks to carla's ruffler tutorial) that you can do this all in one step with your ruffler foot!


----------



## revrob

princessmom29 said:


> I just discovered (thanks to carla's ruffler tutorial) that you can do this all in one step with your ruffler foot!



Really?  You don't have to finish the edges first?


----------



## billwendy

revrob said:


> I think you're talking about ruching (sp?).  You finish the edges (I do a rolled edge hem on each side) and then gather down the middle.  Then you stich it on to the garment where you want it.





princessmom29 said:


> I just discovered (thanks to carla's ruffler tutorial) that you can do this all in one step with your ruffler foot!



THanks so much!!


----------



## eeyore3847

I finished these 2 cute sets... I really love the mickey set!!!! It is a OOAK and so is the Piggie dress!!! cross your fingers 















Lori


----------



## bclydia

Love all the photos of the birthday party!! Beautiful girl and lovely cake!!

Really loved all the clothes that have been posted lately.  I've just got properly caught up since my trip to visit a friend in Ontario.
I persuaded her to take a trip to the fabric stores out there and here are some pics of the stash I came home with.  Well, some of it anyway...

This is a denim I found.  I bought extra of that so I'll have to visit the fabric trade thread.






This is a panel of classic Pooh that is supposed to be for a set of bumper pads but it was on sale for $2 a panel and I thought they might make a good middle section for a twirly skirt.  Do you think that would work?  I bought a couple, because it was cheap and because I wasn't sure what I'd do with it.






Here is Pooh toile.  I love it! There is also a blustery day fabric here that matches the panels above.  Not sure what I'll do with these.  The toile was $8 a metre but the blustery day one was only $2/m.






I picked up some of the princess stuff because you just can't have too much princess fabric in this house.  The dolphins I thought would be good for the aquarium or for Sea World -especially if I ever get confident enough to join in the Big Gives.  The fish fabric was just because it's so unusual to find faith fabric up here and it's nice for "I spy" quilts and that sort of thing.






Lastly, here is a dress I whipped up using Carla's A-line dress pattern for a little girl who turned one last month.  Didn't know what to get her and so I made this.  I was pleased with it.  I took the picture before it had buttons.  I had to pick up the buttons on the way to the birthday and sew them in the car!


----------



## sheridee32

the tinkerbell is for my dgd for our trip this week I am so excited daughter got free rooms at saratoga springs, the pink is university of texas fabric and molly mine had a baby bevo so i did this little dress for a friends gd, the pictures are a lttle big sorry, the tinkerbell has striped capris having trouble with photo bucket tonight
Sheri


----------



## 2manyprincesses

It looks like I could burn quite a few brain cells on either one, so honestly, it's your call.  I like 'em both!  Can you tell I'm pretty indecisive??  You should have seen me trying to "help" my mother choose a color for her new siding this weekend.    The salesman was NOT having fun with us.



mom2prettyprincess said:


> The first one is made from a pattern of a plastic shopping bag and is lined...so it will hold the equivelant of whatever you could fit in a plastic grocery bag.
> 
> Here is a link to the tute...
> http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=177482.0
> 
> and the other one is http://sewing.about.com/od/bagstotespurseproject/ss/grocerybag_6.htm
> 
> This is just me..but I think the first one looks easier..maybe I'm wrong...and I tend to be sometimes...so point me in the right direction...


----------



## Jennia

HeatherSue said:


> We had a great time at Tessa's birthday party on Saturday.  I made her this castle cake, which she loved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to see what I thought of the kit to make it, here's a link to my video review:
> http://www.expotv.com/videos/reviews/13/136/Wilton-Romantic-Castle-Cake-Set/291415
> If you watch it to the end, you can see us singing happy birthday and Tessa blowing out the candles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was so excited that I got her hair to curl on the sides!



What a gorgeous cake and even more lovely birthday girl!



michelea said:


> We're leaving tomorrow!!!!  The kids can barely contain themselves.  Nothing is in the suitcases but it is all set out on the bed ready to be packed.  I'd better get to it!


Yay, have tons of fun!!!




twob4him said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind comments about my sewing progress! I am soo slow that every little bit helps!!! You are all the best!
> 
> 
> OH...I just sewed them down after I "pinked" and "frey checked" the edges. But now that you mention it....what a GREAT  idea to just open up the the sides and slip the end in, then resew it shut. I think I will do that for the adults tees....thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable!!!! I just overpaid for a half yard of fabric...it was $8 with shipping! But I needed it to go with a tee my dh brought home. Oh well. I really love your jumper and the fabric!
> 
> Tessa looked lovely and so festive with here sparkly hair, crown and pretty dress! And the cake was just gorgeous!!!!!!! You did a great job mom!!!!!



Sometimes you HAVE to pay more when it is THE fabric for a project! 



jham said:


> Stop Everything!  I updated my TR!
> 
> but seriously, stop by!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2101044



Going to read right now!



eeyore3847 said:


> I finished these 2 cute sets... I really love the mickey set!!!! It is a OOAK and so is the Piggie dress!!! cross your fingers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



SO cute, love the different print in back, and the barnyard animal fabric is adorable!



bclydia said:


> Love all the photos of the birthday party!! Beautiful girl and lovely cake!!
> 
> Really loved all the clothes that have been posted lately.  I've just got properly caught up since my trip to visit a friend in Ontario.
> I persuaded her to take a trip to the fabric stores out there and here are some pics of the stash I came home with.  Well, some of it anyway...
> 
> This is a denim I found.  I bought extra of that so I'll have to visit the fabric trade thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a panel of classic Pooh that is supposed to be for a set of bumper pads but it was on sale for $2 a panel and I thought they might make a good middle section for a twirly skirt.  Do you think that would work?  I bought a couple, because it was cheap and because I wasn't sure what I'd do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Pooh toile.  I love it! There is also a blustery day fabric here that matches the panels above.  Not sure what I'll do with these.  The toile was $8 a metre but the blustery day one was only $2/m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up some of the princess stuff because you just can't have too much princess fabric in this house.  The dolphins I thought would be good for the aquarium or for Sea World -especially if I ever get confident enough to join in the Big Gives.  The fish fabric was just because it's so unusual to find faith fabric up here and it's nice for "I spy" quilts and that sort of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, here is a dress I whipped up using Carla's A-line dress pattern for a little girl who turned one last month.  Didn't know what to get her and so I made this.  I was pleased with it.  I took the picture before it had buttons.  I had to pick up the buttons on the way to the birthday and sew them in the car!



Ooohh, what cute fabrics, especially love the classic Pooh!



sheridee32 said:


> the tinkerbell is for my dgd for our trip this week I am so excited daughter got free rooms at saratoga springs, the pink is university of texas fabric and molly mine had a baby bevo so i did this little dress for a friends gd, the pictures are a lttle big sorry, the tinkerbell has striped capris having trouble with photo bucket tonight
> Sheri




Great job, they look amazing!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Yaaaa  there are lots of great tips and advice right here on the Dis.....and of course....there are the outfits for the trip....
[/QUOTE]


Yes I have been planning outfits in my head...and I will have to sew for 2 since my bff is taking her 2yr daughter with....But when I said I was going to make some stuff she was like...well ok....not to into it...

I will need lots of encouragement & advice along the way, for sure!!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I have booked our first ever trip to Disney!!! I am so excited....Maybe more than the birthday girl!


How fun! I think I'd be more excited than my DD too! 



Jennia said:


> Kind of blurry, but only photo I have of the whole thing:


Love that fabric! 



billwendy said:


> HI!
> 
> Trying to help find the Japanese Black Disney Fabric and found this website -they dont have the black fabric, but they do have some Dumbo, Nightmare Before Christmas, Pinnochio, Stitch and a bunch more...soooo CUTE!!!!
> 
> http://www.sakura-crea-deco.com/web...om/web/sakura2/Fabrics_disney_E_grp_30-1.html
> 
> love them!!!


Oh goodness... I think I will ask Judy in the co-op if she can get some of these. I LOVE the Alice one, and Marie!! Omgoodness!!! I am on a month long fabric fast though. 



3goofyboys said:


> OH my gosh, I must have these!  I love the Alice best of all!


Yes, I NEED that one. I don't know why I am so Alice obsessed lately, but I just love her!



HeatherSue said:


> We had a great time at Tessa's birthday party on Saturday.  I made her this castle cake, which she loved!


Tessa looks so beautiful! Her hair is just darling!
Love the cake as well. I'll need to go and watch your review.



Stephres said:


> By the way, Megan typed that entire post all by herself. It only took 20 minutes, lol.


Aww.. that is cute! 



NaeNae said:


> Okay, I have a question for those of you that have used comic boards for your fabric.  How did you fold your fabric and how did you attach it to the board?  I picked up boards today, now the task of folding it all around the boards.  I've got most of my sewing room stuff moved to the new room.  Now to figure out where I want it all put.  When I get it all finished I'll post pictures.


http://featheredfibers.wordpress.com/2008/02/28/fabric-stash-organization-and-tutorial/
I use that one. It is so neat looking when it is done. I <3 it!



billwendy said:


> I use bobby pins to hold the fabric on the board and it works great!! I fold it like the bookmark tutorial says to do it  - it looks so nice all folded and pretty!!!


Wow... I kept trying to figure out another way to secure other than using straight pins. Great idea!!! I don't own any bobby pins, but I will get some. 



revrob said:


> Really?  You don't have to finish the edges first?


I'm sure that you do. I always forget to do the rolled hem like you mentioned above. I've avoided doing rouching because I hate making tiny hems. I need to find that foot!! I hear those Babylock sergers are great for these types of things. 



eeyore3847 said:


> I finished these 2 cute sets... I really love the mickey set!!!! It is a OOAK and so is the Piggie dress!!! cross your fingers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Love them! I think the Mickey is my favorite. The back was a surprise! Now I want the Anna pattern. 



bclydia said:


> This is a denim I found.  I bought extra of that so I'll have to visit the fabric trade thread.


LOVE THE DENIM!!! Omgosh! Where did you find it??? I NEED it... 
Love your A line. I make those for parties too... I'm the same way about the buttons too. 



sheridee32 said:


> the tinkerbell is for my dgd for our trip this week I am so excited daughter got free rooms at saratoga springs, the pink is university of texas fabric and molly mine had a baby bevo so i did this little dress for a friends gd, the pictures are a lttle big sorry, the tinkerbell has striped capris having trouble with photo bucket tonight
> Sheri


Everything looks beautiful. Love the tink outfit especially. What did you use for her wings? They look sparkly!

K.. now back to my gumbo. I almost burnt my roux by reading this thread. 
I saved it though!
I am making gumbo a day in advance. I think it is yummier the second day.


----------



## bclydia

*Toadstool* said:


> LOVE THE DENIM!!! Omgosh! Where did you find it??? I NEED it...
> Love your A line. I make those for parties too... I'm the same way about the buttons too.



I found it tucked away in a store in Hawkesville Ontario, called Lens Mills.  I hadn't seen it anywhere else so made sure I grabbed some of it.  I ended up with more than I need.  If you need some, come visit on the trade thread and we'll see what we can do!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Where is the trade thread?


----------



## Adi12982

*Toadstool* said:


> Where is the trade thread?



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2048402


----------



## *Toadstool*

Adi12982 said:


> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2048402


Thanks!
I just posted on there.

Uploading some fabric pictures to photobucket  right now. 
I've been meaning to show you ladies the new stuff I got in over the past couple of months.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Here are some fabrics I just had to have when I saw them. I am in love with the purple princes fabric. I have no clue what I am making with most of it. The snow white fabric is my favorite. It is just gorgeous. I have no clue what to do with it either. It is like they are so pretty I don't want to cut them up!
Part of me wants to wait until she is older to use them too. Definitely for a disney trip I think!  The bunny fabric is some really old fabric that my grandma(deceased) made me a quilt with when I was really little. I am maybe making an Easter dress out of it if I can make up what I want to do with it. It is special to me. 
The 3 little pigs and Little Red Riding Hood are from the Japanese fabric co-op. I am in love with those too. My Alice fabric isn't here yet. I am waiting on some more to come in. I have a sample somewhere, but I couldn't find it when I took pictures of all of these. I took a picture of the side view of the pink storybook toile because it has alot of yards on it. Just wanted to show you that you can fit alot on a comic book board. It doesn't look as neat as the smaller yardages, but it works.
These are all clickable thumbs










































I am not sure how you guys comment in between each picture. How do you know which picture is which?? 

Oh and I posted a picture of all the tape on the castle bed. I thought it warranted a pic! It was so hard to have all that tape on there and not be able to pull it off. It was fun pulling it all off to reveal the brick lines though!

*Do you guys prefer thumbnails or the bigger pictures? I don't want people to get mad at me for posting the big ones. I don't usually post so many. Let me know which option you guys pick on photobucket so that I know next time please!*


----------



## minnie2

another drive by post!  George's surgery is over he had to stay over night.  The hernia was about softball sized.  It was rougher then the dr expected because there was bowel and some fatty tissue sticking through it. (sorry if it is TMI!) When the dr was telling me I asked if they took the fat out or just pushed t in and he just shook his head at me!  I told him G would be very happy if he took some out!  LOL  Then I heard when g woke up from anesthesia he was asking he they gave him rock hard abs!  LOL He is is in good spirits but I am sure he wants to be hme.  I got kicked out last night and can't go back untl 11 am today and it is killing me!  With his past 3 surgeries and when he spent the night earlier this month I was always allowed when ever I wanted so it is killing me knowing I ca't go in early!  Heck he had his colon removed ad the nurses all said I could even stay the night if I want.  Then his last hernia surgery I was g with Kyle and the nurses there took care of me as much as him!  This time I get yelled at for using the bathroom in his room!  UGH  Keep in mind I was hunched over because I threw my back out so I couldn't walk straight at all!  Then my knee was swollen like a balloon and this idiot nurse is telling me to go to the other side of the hospital to pee!  UGH I was a good girl and just walked out calmed myself down and went back in a bit.  I was actually thinking about making G some cookies this am and bringing some in for him and offering every one at the nurses station who has been nice one except the meanie!  Yeah I know that is wrong but still!  I am all for rules but In the past 10 yrs of his surgeries Kyle's surgeries and anyone I have gone to see in the hospital not once has some one complained about going potty in the patients bathroom!  Ok vent over!  

tricia- really cute!  You are like me if I make my niece something I have to make my nephew something.  I can't have him growing up thinking Aunt Marlo didn't make him anything too!  
MinnieVanMom- oh no!  feel better!


Eyore4Ever- We bought Twilight the other day and LOVED the movie!  

HeatherSue- The cake is GREAT!  FYI my bday is 9/3 feel free to make one for me too
Tessa looks so cute adn so happy on her special party day!

Toadstool- GREAT fabric!  I vote for bigger pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## desparatelydisney

jmrdavis99 said:


> & remember, the seam ripper is your friend!



 all hail the seam ripper, without it I could not sew 

Thanks for the tips, I guess I'm going to start this project tonight...I'll keep everyone posted...and you can fuss at me...I have been sewing a lot and posting nothing...promise to correct soon


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> How fun! I think I'd be more excited than my DD too!
> 
> 
> Love that fabric!
> 
> 
> Oh goodness... I think I will ask Judy in the co-op if she can get some of these. I LOVE the Alice one, and Marie!! Omgoodness!!! I am on a month long fabric fast though.
> 
> 
> Yes, I NEED that one. I don't know why I am so Alice obsessed lately, but I just love her!
> 
> 
> Tessa looks so beautiful! Her hair is just darling!
> Love the cake as well. I'll need to go and watch your review.
> 
> 
> Aww.. that is cute!
> 
> 
> http://featheredfibers.wordpress.com/2008/02/28/fabric-stash-organization-and-tutorial/
> I use that one. It is so neat looking when it is done. I <3 it!
> 
> 
> Wow... I kept trying to figure out another way to secure other than using straight pins. Great idea!!! I don't own any bobby pins, but I will get some.
> 
> 
> I'm sure that you do. I always forget to do the rolled hem like you mentioned above. I've avoided doing rouching because I hate making tiny hems. I need to find that foot!! I hear those Babylock sergers are great for these types of things.
> 
> 
> Love them! I think the Mickey is my favorite. The back was a surprise! Now I want the Anna pattern.
> 
> 
> LOVE THE DENIM!!! Omgosh! Where did you find it??? I NEED it...
> Love your A line. I make those for parties too... I'm the same way about the buttons too.
> 
> 
> Everything looks beautiful. Love the tink outfit especially. What did you use for her wings? They look sparkly!
> 
> K.. now back to my gumbo. I almost burnt my roux by reading this thread.
> I saved it though!
> I am making gumbo a day in advance. I think it is yummier the second day.



So what time is dinner tonight?  I'll be right there!  Hope your gumbo turned out yummy.



*Toadstool* said:


> Here are some fabrics I just had to have when I saw them. I am in love with the purple princes fabric. I have no clue what I am making with most of it. The snow white fabric is my favorite. It is just gorgeous. I have no clue what to do with it either. It is like they are so pretty I don't want to cut them up!
> Part of me wants to wait until she is older to use them too. Definitely for a disney trip I think!  The bunny fabric is some really old fabric that my grandma(deceased) made me a quilt with when I was really little. I am maybe making an Easter dress out of it if I can make up what I want to do with it. It is special to me.
> The 3 little pigs and Little Red Riding Hood are from the Japanese fabric co-op. I am in love with those too. My Alice fabric isn't here yet. I am waiting on some more to come in. I have a sample somewhere, but I couldn't find it when I took pictures of all of these. I took a picture of the side view of the pink storybook toile because it has alot of yards on it. Just wanted to show you that you can fit alot on a comic book board. It doesn't look as neat as the smaller yardages, but it works.
> These are all clickable thumbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure how you guys comment in between each picture. How do you know which picture is which??
> 
> Oh and I posted a picture of all the tape on the castle bed. I thought it warranted a pic! It was so hard to have all that tape on there and not be able to pull it off. It was fun pulling it all off to reveal the brick lines though!
> 
> *Do you guys prefer thumbnails or the bigger pictures? I don't want people to get mad at me for posting the big ones. I don't usually post so many. Let me know which option you guys pick on photobucket so that I know next time please!*




WOW!  Those are some GREAT fabrics!  Do you know if the coop you're in is open to new members?  I think I need info!  Even though I've got an entire stack of fabric that I need to get rid of, I still look at myhuge bookcase stuffed FULL of fabric and think to myself, "I don't have a single fabric to sew".  I think I have too many mixers and not enough main fabrics.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

sheridee32 said:


> the tinkerbell is for my dgd for our trip this week I am so excited daughter got free rooms at saratoga springs, the pink is university of texas fabric and molly mine had a baby bevo so i did this little dress for a friends gd, the pictures are a lttle big sorry, the tinkerbell has striped capris having trouble with photo bucket tonight
> Sheri



Wow, that sounds awesome about the free rooms!
Do you have bigger photos of your tink outfit? Is that shorts and a top? What pattern did you use? I think thats the fabric I just bought and i was looking for ideas on what to do with it.



eeyore3847 said:


> I finished these 2 cute sets... I really love the mickey set!!!! It is a OOAK and so is the Piggie dress!!! cross your fingers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


I love Mickey Mouse outfit and the bows are perfect!


bclydia said:


> This is a denim I found.  I bought extra of that so I'll have to visit the fabric trade thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a panel of classic Pooh that is supposed to be for a set of bumper pads but it was on sale for $2 a panel and I thought they might make a good middle section for a twirly skirt.  Do you think that would work?  I bought a couple, because it was cheap and because I wasn't sure what I'd do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Pooh toile.  I love it! There is also a blustery day fabric here that matches the panels above.  Not sure what I'll do with these.  The toile was $8 a metre but the blustery day one was only $2/m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up some of the princess stuff because you just can't have too much princess fabric in this house.  The dolphins I thought would be good for the aquarium or for Sea World -especially if I ever get confident enough to join in the Big Gives.  The fish fabric was just because it's so unusual to find faith fabric up here and it's nice for "I spy" quilts and that sort of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, here is a dress I whipped up using Carla's A-line dress pattern for a little girl who turned one last month.  Didn't know what to get her and so I made this.  I was pleased with it.  I took the picture before it had buttons.  I had to pick up the buttons on the way to the birthday and sew them in the car!



I have been trying to find that pooh toile around here and I just can not find it and I love it! 

HeatherSue- That cake is amazing! Megan LOVED it when she saw it!

I haven't really decided, should I make outfits for baby before she is born? I dont know if she will be bigger than DD when she was born. And if she isn't born til May 25, it will probably be like the end of June or July before she can wear anything...
seems like most of the patterns I see don't start til 3 or more like 6 months.....

What do you all think?


----------



## Adi12982

*Toadstool* said:


> *Do you guys prefer thumbnails or the bigger pictures? I don't want people to get mad at me for posting the big ones. I don't usually post so many. Let me know which option you guys pick on photobucket so that I know next time please!*



I prefer larger pictures


----------



## sahm1000

teresajoy said:


> Thanks to HEATHER! I have now become obsessed with finding this gorgeous fabric!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Japanese, has anyone seen it?



Oh wow!  If you find anything out about that fabric it sounds like we all want it!  That's beautiful!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Well, here we are still sick!  It has been almost 2 weeks of fevers and now I lost my voice.  Mom is now sick from taking care of us when we came home.    We have missed snowboarding for two Sunday's now and we can't stay awake all day yet.  The dr says there is nothing they can do, just rest and stay hydrated.
> 
> I did make a very quick Jack head shirt for Birthday on Sat.  But no sewing other than that.  I can't wait to try out my ruffler, Thanks Benita!!!!!   But for now, just more rest.  I love the great clothing and table runners.
> 
> I will keep George and your family in our prayers today!  Let us know how his surgery goes today please.
> Have a great day.
> 
> PS: Yes, I have a head silly.



Sorry you've been sick April.  Glad to see your face in that picture you posted of your trip!  Now go ruffle something (and good luck with it - I hated that thing!!!)!





mom2prettyprincess said:


> I have booked our first ever trip to Disney!!! I am so excited....Maybe more than the birthday girl!





How exciting!  Have a wonderful, magical trip!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Well, it is official.

It is now two weeks and I am still sick.  Even more fun my period starts, ends, starts, ends.  Mom says go get a shot and I just chalk it up to being 50.  I am not as concerned as the fact that I can't seem to shake my cold and the dr still won't do anything.  

Oh well, I am leaving for a Brain injury conference tomorrow.  At this point it is going to be nice to get out.  I will be sick at home or sick while out.    I am sick of being sick.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Haganfam5

Thanks for the compliments on the pictures of my girls!  I will have much more to come soon. I am almost finished with the pirate cruise outfits. I will have to have them model them for you! 





*Toadstool* said:


> Here are some fabrics I just had to have when I saw them. I am in love with the purple princes fabric. I have no clue what I am making with most of it. The snow white fabric is my favorite. It is just gorgeous. I have no clue what to do with it either. It is like they are so pretty I don't want to cut them up!



WOW! All of your fabrics are beautiful!!! That snow white is just too beautiful!



eeyore3847 said:


> I finished these 2 cute sets... I really love the mickey set!!!! It is a OOAK and so is the Piggie dress!!! cross your fingers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Those are just too cute! Love the Mickey back! 




bclydia said:


>



Great finds!! That Minnie dress is just too adorable!



HeatherSue said:


> We had a great time at Tessa's birthday party on Saturday.  I made her this castle cake, which she loved!



Great cake!  Looks like she had a wonderful birthday! I love the throwing paper picture. They must have loved that!




michelea said:


> We're leaving tomorrow!!!!  The kids can barely contain themselves.  Nothing is in the suitcases but it is all set out on the bed ready to be packed.  I'd better get to it!




Have fun!!!!


----------



## jham

bclydia said:


> Love all the photos of the birthday party!! Beautiful girl and lovely cake!!
> 
> Really loved all the clothes that have been posted lately.  I've just got properly caught up since my trip to visit a friend in Ontario.
> I persuaded her to take a trip to the fabric stores out there and here are some pics of the stash I came home with.  Well, some of it anyway...
> 
> This is a denim I found.  I bought extra of that so I'll have to visit the fabric trade thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a panel of classic Pooh that is supposed to be for a set of bumper pads but it was on sale for $2 a panel and I thought they might make a good middle section for a twirly skirt.  Do you think that would work?  I bought a couple, because it was cheap and because I wasn't sure what I'd do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Pooh toile.  I love it! There is also a blustery day fabric here that matches the panels above.  Not sure what I'll do with these.  The toile was $8 a metre but the blustery day one was only $2/m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up some of the princess stuff because you just can't have too much princess fabric in this house.  The dolphins I thought would be good for the aquarium or for Sea World -especially if I ever get confident enough to join in the Big Gives.  The fish fabric was just because it's so unusual to find faith fabric up here and it's nice for "I spy" quilts and that sort of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, here is a dress I whipped up using Carla's A-line dress pattern for a little girl who turned one last month.  Didn't know what to get her and so I made this.  I was pleased with it.  I took the picture before it had buttons.  I had to pick up the buttons on the way to the birthday and sew them in the car!



great fabric finds1  And I love the a-line!



sheridee32 said:


> the tinkerbell is for my dgd for our trip this week I am so excited daughter got free rooms at saratoga springs, the pink is university of texas fabric and molly mine had a baby bevo so i did this little dress for a friends gd, the pictures are a lttle big sorry, the tinkerbell has striped capris having trouble with photo bucket tonight
> Sheri



really cute!  I LOVE tink's sparkly wings!



*Toadstool* said:


> Here are some fabrics I just had to have when I saw them. I am in love with the purple princes fabric. I have no clue what I am making with most of it. The snow white fabric is my favorite. It is just gorgeous. I have no clue what to do with it either. It is like they are so pretty I don't want to cut them up!
> Part of me wants to wait until she is older to use them too. Definitely for a disney trip I think!  The bunny fabric is some really old fabric that my grandma(deceased) made me a quilt with when I was really little. I am maybe making an Easter dress out of it if I can make up what I want to do with it. It is special to me. The 3 little pigs and Little Red Riding Hood are from the Japanese fabric co-op. I am in love with those too. My Alice fabric isn't here yet. I am waiting on some more to come in. I have a sample somewhere, but I couldn't find it when I took pictures of all of these. I took a picture of the side view of the pink storybook toile because it has alot of yards on it. Just wanted to show you that you can fit alot on a comic book board. It doesn't look as neat as the smaller yardages, but it works.
> These are all clickable thumbs
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure how you guys comment in between each picture. How do you know which picture is which?? Oh and I posted a picture of all the tape on the castle bed. I thought it warranted a pic! It was so hard to have all that tape on there and not be able to pull it off. It was fun pulling it all off to reveal the brick lines though!
> 
> *Do you guys prefer thumbnails or the bigger pictures? I don't want people to get mad at me for posting the big ones. I don't usually post so many. Let me know which option you guys pick on photobucket so that I know next time please!*



Wow!  Serious fabric envy! (had to take out some photos--too many images in my quote!) Not to mention you people have convinced me Lily NEEDS a castle bed! 



minnie2 said:


> another drive by post!  George's surgery is over he had to stay over night.  The hernia was about softball sized.  It was rougher then the dr expected because there was bowel and some fatty tissue sticking through it. (sorry if it is TMI!) When the dr was telling me I asked if they took the fat out or just pushed t in and he just shook his head at me!  I told him G would be very happy if he took some out!  LOL  Then I heard when g woke up from anesthesia he was asking he they gave him rock hard abs!  LOL He is is in good spirits but I am sure he wants to be hme.  I got kicked out last night and can't go back untl 11 am today and it is killing me!  With his past 3 surgeries and when he spent the night earlier this month I was always allowed when ever I wanted so it is killing me knowing I ca't go in early!  Heck he had his colon removed ad the nurses all said I could even stay the night if I want.  Then his last hernia surgery I was g with Kyle and the nurses there took care of me as much as him!  This time I get yelled at for using the bathroom in his room!  UGH  Keep in mind I was hunched over because I threw my back out so I couldn't walk straight at all!  Then my knee was swollen like a balloon and this idiot nurse is telling me to go to the other side of the hospital to pee!  UGH I was a good girl and just walked out calmed myself down and went back in a bit.  I was actually thinking about making G some cookies this am and bringing some in for him and offering every one at the nurses station who has been nice one except the meanie!  Yeah I know that is wrong but still!  I am all for rules but In the past 10 yrs of his surgeries Kyle's surgeries and anyone I have gone to see in the hospital not once has some one complained about going potty in the patients bathroom!  Ok vent over!
> 
> tricia- really cute!  You are like me if I make my niece something I have to make my nephew something.  I can't have him growing up thinking Aunt Marlo didn't make him anything too!
> MinnieVanMom- oh no!  feel better!
> 
> 
> Eyore4Ever- We bought Twilight the other day and LOVED the movie!
> 
> HeatherSue- The cake is GREAT!  FYI my bday is 9/3 feel free to make one for me too
> Tessa looks so cute adn so happy on her special party day!
> 
> Toadstool- GREAT fabric!  I vote for bigger pictures!!!!!!!



Glad George is doing okay!  I hate meanie nurses!  My mom was in hospitals a lot through my life and I remember sneaking in to use her potty when there were no nurses around...just in case. 



eeyore3847 said:


> I finished these 2 cute sets... I really love the mickey set!!!! It is a OOAK and so is the Piggie dress!!! cross your fingers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Adorable Lori!


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Here are my two newest outfits. I made the Hannah Montana on Saturday for my DD8 and the Elmo and Friends shirt and pants I made yesterday. I'll try to get DD8 to model the dress so i can take a picture and post for you. it's hard to see the shape of the dress when it is just laying on the bed. 











Now I need to get started on my girls Easter dresses and the Easter baskets I am making for my 3 daughters my two neices and my nephew. I have a feeling I'll be tired of Easter baskets before I get finished with them all!


----------



## Camping Griswalds

teresajoy said:


> Thanks to HEATHER! I have now become obsessed with finding this gorgeous fabric!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Japanese, has anyone seen it?



OMG, that is beautiful~!  The black background makes me think of Wishes!  I'm so into buying that if anyone else is up for a "buy!"



Jennia said:


> Better photo of the fabric-dress is lined in red:



Great fabric, and perfect for Epcot!



billwendy said:


> HI!
> 
> Trying to help find the Japanese Black Disney Fabric and found this website -they dont have the black fabric, but they do have some Dumbo, Nightmare Before Christmas, Pinnochio, Stitch and a bunch more...soooo CUTE!!!!
> 
> http://www.sakura-crea-deco.com/web...om/web/sakura2/Fabrics_disney_E_grp_30-1.html
> 
> love them!!!



Oh I am wnting those NBC prints!  My DD has really grown to love "Jack the Skeleton" and she would love haveing a dress made with them.  I'm intimidated to order with 'strange" measurements  Too stuck in the American system, and too lazy to use my brain!


----------



## teresajoy

t-beri said:


> OMG!!! MUST HAVE...
> 
> 25$ a yd???? That's more than I paid for my Merino Wool Interlock or Organic bamboo velour
> 
> But then again, I'm not the most rational fabric shopper



Funny T!!! I wasn't planning on anyone _pooping_ in this fabric though and I figure I'd only need half a yard, so only $12ish not $300!!! 



HeatherSue said:


> We had a great time at Tessa's birthday party on Saturday.  I made her this castle cake, which she loved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some fabulous fabrics on there!  I love the Alice, the Dumbo, and the Tink on the last page!
> :


The cake looks better than when I saw it!!! (I went over after the party, so the cake was partially disassembled and eaten, but still pretty!) And, I love Tessa's curls! I love Lydia behind the cake!

Those fabrics are the ones I want too! Especially the Dumbo! 


Stephres said:


> By the way, Megan typed that entire post all by herself. It only took 20 minutes, lol.


That is so sweet, and such a fast typist too! 



twob4him said:


> Wendy I really love the fabrics but how would you pay in euros???  I was looking on Fabric Fairy for Teresa's fabric for her. They had some loverly asian stuff but nothing with the castle on black. oh well.



Aww, thanks!!! I think if you pay with a credit card they will automatically convert it to Euros? 




bclydia said:


> This is a denim I found.  I bought extra of that so I'll have to visit the fabric trade thread.


Great fabric finds!!!
The dress is so cute!!! 



sheridee32 said:


> the tinkerbell is for my dgd for our trip this week I am so excited daughter got free rooms at saratoga springs, the pink is university of texas fabric and molly mine had a baby bevo so i did this little dress for a friends gd, the pictures are a lttle big sorry, the tinkerbell has striped capris having trouble with photo bucket tonight
> Sheri



Those aren't big, they are tiny!!! We need some bigger pictures! Cute outfits though!!! 



*Toadstool* said:


> Here are some fabrics I just had to have when I saw them. I am in love with the purple princes fabric. I have no clue what I am making with most of it. The snow white fabric is my favorite. It is just gorgeous. I have no clue what to do with it either. It is like they are so pretty I don't want to cut them up!
> Part of me wants to wait until she is older to use them too. Definitely for a disney trip I think!  The bunny fabric is some really old fabric that my grandma(deceased) made me a quilt with when I was really little. I am maybe making an Easter dress out of it if I can make up what I want to do with it. It is special to me.
> The 3 little pigs and Little Red Riding Hood are from the Japanese fabric co-op. I am in love with those too. My Alice fabric isn't here yet. I am waiting on some more to come in. I have a sample somewhere, but I couldn't find it when I took pictures of all of these. I took a picture of the side view of the pink storybook toile because it has alot of yards on it. Just wanted to show you that you can fit alot on a comic book board. It doesn't look as neat as the smaller yardages, but it works.
> 
> Oh and I posted a picture of all the tape on the castle bed. I thought it warranted a pic! It was so hard to have all that tape on there and not be able to pull it off. It was fun pulling it all off to reveal the brick lines though!
> 
> *Do you guys prefer thumbnails or the bigger pictures? I don't want people to get mad at me for posting the big ones. I don't usually post so many. Let me know which option you guys pick on photobucket so that I know next time please!*



Great pictures, thanks!!! That bed really is so cool!!!

We like the big pictures!! Thumbnails are for replies, not original posts. We like to see big picturres!  I use the 600X800 size in Photobucket. 



minnie2 said:


> another drive by post!  George's surgery is over he had to stay over night.  The hernia was about softball sized.  It was rougher then the dr expected because there was bowel and some fatty tissue sticking through it. (sorry if it is TMI!) When the dr was telling me I asked if they took the fat out or just pushed t in and he just shook his head at me!  I told him G would be very happy if he took some out!  LOL  Then I heard when g woke up from anesthesia he was asking he they gave him rock hard abs!  LOL He is is in good spirits but I am sure he wants to be hme.  I got kicked out last night and can't go back untl 11 am today and it is killing me!  With his past 3 surgeries and when he spent the night earlier this month I was always allowed when ever I wanted so it is killing me knowing I ca't go in early!  Heck he had his colon removed ad the nurses all said I could even stay the night if I want.  Then his last hernia surgery I was g with Kyle and the nurses there took care of me as much as him!  This time I get yelled at for using the bathroom in his room!  UGH  Keep in mind I was hunched over because I threw my back out so I couldn't walk straight at all!  Then my knee was swollen like a balloon and this idiot nurse is telling me to go to the other side of the hospital to pee!  UGH I was a good girl and just walked out calmed myself down and went back in a bit.  I was actually thinking about making G some cookies this am and bringing some in for him and offering every one at the nurses station who has been nice one except the meanie!  Yeah I know that is wrong but still!  I am all for rules but In the past 10 yrs of his surgeries Kyle's surgeries and anyone I have gone to see in the hospital not once has some one complained about going potty in the patients bathroom!  Ok vent over!
> 
> tricia- really cute!  You are like me if I make my niece something I have to make my nephew something.  I can't have him growing up thinking Aunt Marlo didn't make him anything too!
> MinnieVanMom- oh no!  feel better!
> !!!!


I hate grumpy nurses!!! I'm sorry you had to deal with her!  I'm glad George is coming home! I like your cookie idea!!! That's the kind of plan I'd dream of doing but never actually carry out!! But, it's fun to think of it!!! 


MinnieVanMom said:


> Well, it is official.
> 
> It is now two weeks and I am still sick.  Even more fun my period starts, ends, starts, ends.  Mom says go get a shot and I just chalk it up to being 50.  I am not as concerned as the fact that I can't seem to shake my cold and the dr still won't do anything.
> 
> Oh well, I am leaving for a Brain injury conference tomorrow.  At this point it is going to be nice to get out.  I will be sick at home or sick while out.    I am sick of being sick.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Could you go to a different doctor? You've been sick so long!


----------



## Jennia

*Toadstool* said:


> Here are some fabrics I just had to have when I saw them. I am in love with the purple princes fabric. I have no clue what I am making with most of it. The snow white fabric is my favorite. It is just gorgeous. I have no clue what to do with it either. It is like they are so pretty I don't want to cut them up!
> Part of me wants to wait until she is older to use them too. Definitely for a disney trip I think!  The bunny fabric is some really old fabric that my grandma(deceased) made me a quilt with when I was really little. I am maybe making an Easter dress out of it if I can make up what I want to do with it. It is special to me.
> The 3 little pigs and Little Red Riding Hood are from the Japanese fabric co-op. I am in love with those too. My Alice fabric isn't here yet. I am waiting on some more to come in. I have a sample somewhere, but I couldn't find it when I took pictures of all of these. I took a picture of the side view of the pink storybook toile because it has alot of yards on it. Just wanted to show you that you can fit alot on a comic book board. It doesn't look as neat as the smaller yardages, but it works.
> These are all clickable thumbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure how you guys comment in between each picture. How do you know which picture is which??
> 
> Oh and I posted a picture of all the tape on the castle bed. I thought it warranted a pic! It was so hard to have all that tape on there and not be able to pull it off. It was fun pulling it all off to reveal the brick lines though!
> 
> *Do you guys prefer thumbnails or the bigger pictures? I don't want people to get mad at me for posting the big ones. I don't usually post so many. Let me know which option you guys pick on photobucket so that I know next time please!*



I am in awe of that fabric, love it!!



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Here are my two newest outfits. I made the Hannah Montana on Saturday for my DD8 and the Elmo and Friends shirt and pants I made yesterday. I'll try to get DD8 to model the dress so i can take a picture and post for you. it's hard to see the shape of the dress when it is just laying on the bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to get started on my girls Easter dresses and the Easter baskets I am making for my 3 daughters my two neices and my nephew. I have a feeling I'll be tired of Easter baskets before I get finished with them all!




Super cute, looking forward to seeing photos of the dress being modeled. 

Minnie2: Glad to hear that his surgery went well and that he sounds like he's in a good mood, too! 

Here's one of the bracelets I made for the Big Give, I did NOT make the Minnie bead, it's been years and years since I did anything with Fimo and wasn't sure it would be up to par on a first try (though I do plan on getting back into that, eventually!):


----------



## phins_jazy

Hi guys!  It's been awhile.  Just can't bring myself to be on the boards when I don't have a trip in the works.    My inlaws just left and they've given us the most wonderful present ever!  They're celebrating their 40th anniversary and taking us all to Disney with them........over christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm so excited!! There will hopefully be 10 of us total.  Just waiting to see if everyone else can get the time off of work then the crazy planning starts.  Oh I can't wait!  I've got so many outfits to do!  We'll hopefully be there dec 23-30. If not everyone can make it we'll have to do it christmas 2010.  8 days, 3 girls, 24 outfits to make!  I know I'll need a christmas one, a mickey one for chef mickeys, a pirate one for a pirate dinner offsite, epcot, nemo, AK, ariel, tink.  Ah, the list goes on and on!!!!  I'm so excited!!!!!!!  Now to try to plan outfits that can be layered.  Who knows what the weather will be like.


----------



## phins_jazy

double post...sorry!


----------



## teresajoy

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Here are my two newest outfits. I made the Hannah Montana on Saturday for my DD8 and the Elmo and Friends shirt and pants I made yesterday. I'll try to get DD8 to model the dress so i can take a picture and post for you. it's hard to see the shape of the dress when it is just laying on the bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to get started on my girls Easter dresses and the Easter baskets I am making for my 3 daughters my two neices and my nephew. I have a feeling I'll be tired of Easter baskets before I get finished with them all!



GREAT JOB!!! I love those~!



Jennia said:


> Here's one of the bracelets I made for the Big Give, I did NOT make the Minnie bead, it's been years and years since I did anything with Fimo and wasn't sure it would be up to par on a first try (though I do plan on getting back into that, eventually!):


That is such a pretty bracelet!! They are going to love those! 



phins_jazy said:


> Hi guys!  It's been awhile.  Just can't bring myself to be on the boards when I don't have a trip in the works.    My inlaws just left and they've given us the most wonderful present ever!  They're celebrating their 40th anniversary and taking us all to Disney with them........over christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm so excited!! There will hopefully be 10 of us total.  Just waiting to see if everyone else can get the time off of work then the crazy planning starts.  Oh I can't wait!  I've got so many outfits to do!  We'll hopefully be there dec 23-30. If not everyone can make it we'll have to do it christmas 2010.  8 days, 3 girls, 24 outfits to make!  I know I'll need a christmas one, a mickey one for chef mickeys, a pirate one for a pirate dinner offsite, epcot, nemo, AK, ariel, tink.  Ah, the list goes on and on!!!!  I'm so excited!!!!!!!  Now to try to plan outfits that can be layered.  Who knows what the weather will be like.



YEAH!!!


----------



## teresajoy

*Speaking of Big Gives...*

We still have the Family shirts and autograph books open on the current Wishmom09 give we have up right now. I am working on another Give that we should be able to get posted this week, and I would love to have the basics for this one filled before I post it.

One person doesn't have to do the shirts, you can sign up for just a few of them if you like. The shirt colors don't have to match, but we do like the designs to match or coordinate. 

And, the autograph books don't have to be anything real fancy, just a decorated cover is great. 


http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=67583&threadid=589735&page=1#4210525


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

How do you all wash your fabric before you sew? I use cold/cold, very little detergent and will was similar colors/patterns together but seperate from regular clothes. Do you wash fabric seperate or do you put it in with clothes? I also use a little fabric softner and clorox 2.


----------



## livndisney

I just got the sweetest thank you and I wanted to share it with everyone.

I have done some little things here and there for various people on the boards and off the boards. But I ran across one family that just touched my heart. Due to various medical reasons they thought for years they would not be able to go to WDW. They finally got things in place and starting planning a trip for their DD and I read part of their story and emailed the mom and asked if I could make a dress for her DD. She relpied back touched that I had offered, but "I did not need to go through all that trouble". I ummm "insisted" LOL. She mentioned a few things her DD liked and I made an outfit and delivered it to their hotel as a surprise for her DD. 

Fast foward to a few weeks later, I got an email from the Mom telling me how much her child had enjoyed the trip and the special attention she got. On top of that she sent me a wonderful card and pictures of her sweet daughter in the outfit I made and all the characters! You can clearly see how much her dd was enjoying it and it just made me so happy. (OK I am a sap). I know a lot of us sew for special children and we don't usually get to see the "end" result. It was very special to me to know I was "part of the magic".

(Ok I can't find a "blushing" smilie)  LOL


----------



## livndisney

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> How do you all wash your fabric before you sew? I use cold/cold, very little detergent and will was similar colors/patterns together but seperate from regular clothes. Do you wash fabric seperate or do you put it in with clothes? I also use a little fabric softner and clorox 2.



I am glad you asked this. If I wash the fabric first I wash it by itself (cold water light soap) or with other smiliar fabrics. I don't use fabric softener or Clorox since I am severely allergic to both. I do like to dry them in the dryer in case they shrink. Then I just run an iron over the fabric.


----------



## phins_jazy

I wash all my fabrics.  Cold water, a smidge of detergent and then into the dryer.  That way they don't shrink after you make them and give them that first washing.  I learned this the hard way when I made myself a pair of flannel sleep pants.  They went through the wash and I swear they were 4 inches shorter!!!  LOL


----------



## poohnpigletCA

Both of my girls had their Birthday parties this weekend. 

Luckily I have an Auntie Darla. 

Olivia wanted a Fancy Nancy tea party. So Auntie made her a Fancy Nancy dress of course.






Then she made a proper tea party for all of the little girls.






She even brought over her real tea cups for the girls to drink out of. She then tells me that the pattern has been discontinued, but not to worry the 5 year-olds will be careful.  

Sierra had a Build-A-Bear party. So Auntie made her a bear dress.






Even though her tea party was over Olivia was not going to take off her fancy nancy dress.






Sierra went to dance auditions after her party. She got cast as Raggedy Ann in Babes in Toyland. Sierra is over the moon she says it was her best day ever. Although Auntie has said no more sewing until her daughters wedding in July. I told her I could find the costume on ebay. But then Sierra was at her house last night and asked her to make it. So one more dress before the wedding.


----------



## HeatherSue

Thanks for the compliments on my cake and my birthday girl!  Thanks for watching my cake kit review, too!  I added some reviews featuring Tessa last night!



jham said:


> Tessa's party looks so fun!  Did the grownups have fun too?  Tearing up the paper and throwing it sounds like a great game!  But that cake, that cake is gorgeous!!!  Jayden and Brynnly were in here when I scrolled past it and they are  with it!  There was all sorts of oohing and aahing going on.  Jayden asked me to make one for her birthday.  I SO can't decorate cakes!  I'm seriously impressed.


I'm not sure if the grown-ups had fun.  I was too busy making sure the kids weren't having TOO much fun! We hadnt' planned on inviting Tessa's school friends.  Then, 3 girls who we had invited couldn't come at the last minute.  So, I invited all the girls in her class (9 of them) the day before the party. Four of them showed up, which shocked me since it was so last minute.

Thank you Jayden and Brynnly!  It's great to hear that older girls still like castle cakes!



Stephres said:


> Dear Tessa,
> 
> Your cake looks yummy. Your mommy did a good job on it.
> 
> I like your cake and your dress and your hair.
> 
> I love you!
> 
> From Megan!


You are so sweet, Megan!  I read your message to Tessa and she said:

"I wish you could have come to my party. I wish you didn't live so far away. The cake was delicious!  I love lemon cake!  Thank you!  I love you, too!"

I typed it for her, though.



NaeNae said:


> Okay, I have a question for those of you that have used comic boards for your fabric.  How did you fold your fabric and how did you attach it to the board?  I picked up boards today, now the task of folding it all around the boards.  I've got most of my sewing room stuff moved to the new room.  Now to figure out where I want it all put. When I get it all finished I'll post pictures.


I do it like it shows in the link that Toadstool posted.  I like the bobby pin idea, though!



twob4him said:


> Heather Sue.....did you cut your hair???? It looked very cute and layered and shorter than when I saw you in Feb. I watched the whole video clip and you are beautiful and right on about the product....I almost bought that too...but now that I know about the whole dowel issue I may not.
> 
> Tessa looked lovely and so festive with here sparkly hair, crown and pretty dress! And the cake was just gorgeous!!!!!!! You did a great job mom!![/COLOR][/SIZE]


Yep, I cut it a little shorter right after our trip!  I cut the layers and Henry trimmed up the back for me!

Thank you!!



eeyore3847 said:


> I finished these 2 cute sets... I really love the mickey set!!!! It is a OOAK and so is the Piggie dress!!! cross your fingers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


I really like the ruffle on the pant leg! 



bclydia said:


>


That's adorable!



sheridee32 said:


>


We need bigger pictures!  I think that Tinkerbell skirt is REALLY cute.  But, I'd love to see a bigger picture of it!



*Toadstool* said:


>


Wow, you have some beautiful fabric!  I love the 3 little pigs!!  At first I was wondering why you were painting that castle bed blue.  Then, I realized you said it was the tape!  It's going to be GORGEOUS!! I am so jealous!



minnie2 said:


> another drive by post!  George's surgery is over he had to stay over night.  The hernia was about softball sized.  It was rougher then the dr expected because there was bowel and some fatty tissue sticking through it. (sorry if it is TMI!) When the dr was telling me I asked if they took the fat out or just pushed t in and he just shook his head at me!  I told him G would be very happy if he took some out!  LOL  Then I heard when g woke up from anesthesia he was asking he they gave him rock hard abs!  LOL He is is in good spirits but I am sure he wants to be hme.  I got kicked out last night and can't go back untl 11 am today and it is killing me!  With his past 3 surgeries and when he spent the night earlier this month I was always allowed when ever I wanted so it is killing me knowing I ca't go in early!  Heck he had his colon removed ad the nurses all said I could even stay the night if I want.  Then his last hernia surgery I was g with Kyle and the nurses there took care of me as much as him!  This time I get yelled at for using the bathroom in his room!  UGH  Keep in mind I was hunched over because I threw my back out so I couldn't walk straight at all!  Then my knee was swollen like a balloon and this idiot nurse is telling me to go to the other side of the hospital to pee!  UGH I was a good girl and just walked out calmed myself down and went back in a bit.  I was actually thinking about making G some cookies this am and bringing some in for him and offering every one at the nurses station who has been nice one except the meanie!  Yeah I know that is wrong but still!  I am all for rules but In the past 10 yrs of his surgeries Kyle's surgeries and anyone I have gone to see in the hospital not once has some one complained about going potty in the patients bathroom!  Ok vent over!


I'm glad George is doing well after his surgery!  Sorry about the mean nurse!  



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I haven't really decided, should I make outfits for baby before she is born? I dont know if she will be bigger than DD when she was born. And if she isn't born til May 25, it will probably be like the end of June or July before she can wear anything...
> seems like most of the patterns I see don't start til 3 or more like 6 months.....
> 
> What do you all think?


I would make her a couple of things before she's born!  You might not have the time or the inclination afterwards!



DisneyMOM09 said:


>


Both outfits turned out great! Your DD I SOO cute!!



Jennia said:


>


That is so pretty!



phins_jazy said:


> Hi guys!  It's been awhile.  Just can't bring myself to be on the boards when I don't have a trip in the works.   My inlaws just left and they've given us the most wonderful present ever!  They're celebrating their 40th anniversary and taking us all to Disney with them........over christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm so excited!! There will hopefully be 10 of us total.  Just waiting to see if everyone else can get the time off of work then the crazy planning starts.  Oh I can't wait!  I've got so many outfits to do!  We'll hopefully be there dec 23-30. If not everyone can make it we'll have to do it christmas 2010.  8 days, 3 girls, 24 outfits to make!  I know I'll need a christmas one, a mickey one for chef mickeys, a pirate one for a pirate dinner offsite, epcot, nemo, AK, ariel, tink.  Ah, the list goes on and on!!!!  I'm so excited!!!!!!!  Now to try to plan outfits that can be layered.  Who knows what the weather will be like.


Nice to see you again!! Great news about the trip!! I love that you're already planning outfits!


----------



## froggy33

Hey all!  Hope everyone is having a great March!!  I am going to make an outfit with the round neck top from ycmt for my little one...only problem is she is 9 months and the smallest size I have is 2/3.  How true to size is this top and how much do you think I should shrink it?  She fits in 6/9 month and some 12 month clothes.

Oooh and I am almost finished with her Easter dress!  It is the Feliz pattern and it is turning out amazing!  I really had to resize that one, but got pretty lucky and it fits like a glove!  I found that with the Trillium sew along it was a piece of cake!  Pics soon!

Thanks!!

Jess


----------



## bear_mom

Must have been the weekend for birthday parties:

Dh making dds cake:





Finished product (can you guess who it is supposed to be?)





Dd getting ready to blow out candles:





I put a new lens on my camera and a lot of pictures didn't turn out, they were blurry. I think I am going to have to do a lot of practice shots before our trip.

Emily


----------



## HeatherSue

livndisney said:


> I just got the sweetest thank you and I wanted to share it with everyone.
> 
> I have done some little things here and there for various people on the boards and off the boards. But I ran across one family that just touched my heart. Due to various medical reasons they thought for years they would not be able to go to WDW. They finally got things in place and starting planning a trip for their DD and I read part of their story and emailed the mom and asked if I could make a dress for her DD. She relpied back touched that I had offered, but "I did not need to go through all that trouble". I ummm "insisted" LOL. She mentioned a few things her DD liked and I made an outfit and delivered it to their hotel as a surprise for her DD.
> 
> Fast foward to a few weeks later, I got an email from the Mom telling me how much her child had enjoyed the trip and the special attention she got. On top of that she sent me a wonderful card and pictures of her sweet daughter in the outfit I made and all the characters! You can clearly see how much her dd was enjoying it and it just made me so happy. (OK I am a sap). I know a lot of us sew for special children and we don't usually get to see the "end" result. It was very special to me to know I was "part of the magic".
> 
> (Ok I can't find a "blushing" smilie)  LOL


That is so cool!  It's so special to know that something you've made was appreciated!!



poohnpigletCA said:


> Both of my girls had their Birthday parties this weekend.
> 
> Luckily I have an Auntie Darla.
> 
> Olivia wanted a Fancy Nancy tea party. So Auntie made her a Fancy Nancy dress of course.


Wow, what fun!  Tessa and Lydia both had build-a-bear parties for their 5th birthdays, too!  I love the fancy nancy outfit and the bear dress!



bear_mom said:


> Must have been the weekend for birthday parties:
> 
> Dh making dds cake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished product (can you guess who it is supposed to be?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dd getting ready to blow out candles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a new lens on my camera and a lot of pictures didn't turn out, they were blurry. I think I am going to have to do a lot of practice shots before our trip.
> 
> Emily


Wow, that cake is beautiful!  Does your DH always do the cakes?  Did he use fondant?


----------



## froggy33

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I haven't really decided, should I make outfits for baby before she is born? I dont know if she will be bigger than DD when she was born. And if she isn't born til May 25, it will probably be like the end of June or July before she can wear anything...
> seems like most of the patterns I see don't start til 3 or more like 6 months.....
> 
> What do you all think?



I would definitely make some!  As, you know things get hectic right after baby.  I know I made about 4-5 dresses before Kenzie was born and then nothing really till she was a few months old.  I will say that my daughter was an average 8 lbs at birth and I had made her all newborn size (from commercial patterns..I think they were supposed to fit 7-13 lbs) and they were pretty big on her at first!  Plus I made a bonnet that said the newborn size was a 17" circumference head.. yeah right!!!  She had just over 13" at birth so that was definitely too big!!  Good luck and have fun!!

Jess


----------



## bear_mom

> Wow, that cake is beautiful! Does your DH always do the cakes? Did he use fondant?



No, that one is regular frosting. He does use fondant sometimes. Yes, he makes (from scratch) and decorates all the birthday cakes.

Some others he has done:

for my grandma's birthday





for Cara's first birthday





Cara's girly birthday





Cara's tea party





Jenna's Tinkerbell


----------



## HeatherSue

bear_mom said:


> No, that one is regular frosting. He does use fondant sometimes. Yes, he makes (from scratch) and decorates all the birthday cakes.
> 
> Some others he has done:
> 
> for my grandma's birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Cara's first birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cara's girly birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cara's tea party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenna's Tinkerbell



Wow!  He's really talented!  I love the jewelry box!  I thought it must be fondant because it looked so smooth!  

You may have noticed that my cake was nowhere near smooth because I use a mixture of pudding and whipped cream for the frosting.  It doesn't look smooth, but it tastes really good!


----------



## Jennia

teresajoy said:


> GREAT JOB!!! I love those~!
> 
> 
> That is such a pretty bracelet!! They are going to love those!



Thanks, I certainly hope so! =)



livndisney said:


> I just got the sweetest thank you and I wanted to share it with everyone.
> 
> I have done some little things here and there for various people on the boards and off the boards. But I ran across one family that just touched my heart. Due to various medical reasons they thought for years they would not be able to go to WDW. They finally got things in place and starting planning a trip for their DD and I read part of their story and emailed the mom and asked if I could make a dress for her DD. She relpied back touched that I had offered, but "I did not need to go through all that trouble". I ummm "insisted" LOL. She mentioned a few things her DD liked and I made an outfit and delivered it to their hotel as a surprise for her DD.
> 
> Fast foward to a few weeks later, I got an email from the Mom telling me how much her child had enjoyed the trip and the special attention she got. On top of that she sent me a wonderful card and pictures of her sweet daughter in the outfit I made and all the characters! You can clearly see how much her dd was enjoying it and it just made me so happy. (OK I am a sap). I know a lot of us sew for special children and we don't usually get to see the "end" result. It was very special to me to know I was "part of the magic".
> 
> (Ok I can't find a "blushing" smilie)  LOL



That was so lovely of you, and I'm glad to hear that the little girl loved her outfit! 



poohnpigletCA said:


> Both of my girls had their Birthday parties this weekend.
> 
> Luckily I have an Auntie Darla.
> 
> Olivia wanted a Fancy Nancy tea party. So Auntie made her a Fancy Nancy dress of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then she made a proper tea party for all of the little girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She even brought over her real tea cups for the girls to drink out of. She then tells me that the pattern has been discontinued, but not to worry the 5 year-olds will be careful.
> 
> Sierra had a Build-A-Bear party. So Auntie made her a bear dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though her tea party was over Olivia was not going to take off her fancy nancy dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sierra went to dance auditions after her party. She got cast as Raggedy Ann in Babes in Toyland. Sierra is over the moon she says it was her best day ever. Although Auntie has said no more sewing until her daughters wedding in July. I told her I could find the costume on ebay. But then Sierra was at her house last night and asked her to make it. So one more dress before the wedding.



Both of those parties look like they were so fun! Love the Fancy Nancy dress, too, amazing!



HeatherSue said:


> Thanks for the compliments on my cake and my birthday girl!  Thanks for watching my cake kit review, too!  I added some reviews featuring Tessa last night!
> 
> 
> 
> That is so pretty!
> 
> 
> Nice to see you again!! Great news about the trip!! I love that you're already planning outfits!



Thanks for the bracelet compliment, I was amazed at how quick they are to make-about fifteen minutes! 



bear_mom said:


> Must have been the weekend for birthday parties:
> 
> Dh making dds cake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished product (can you guess who it is supposed to be?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dd getting ready to blow out candles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a new lens on my camera and a lot of pictures didn't turn out, they were blurry. I think I am going to have to do a lot of practice shots before our trip.
> 
> Emily



WOW want to trade DHs??



bear_mom said:


> No, that one is regular frosting. He does use fondant sometimes. Yes, he makes (from scratch) and decorates all the birthday cakes.
> 
> Some others he has done:
> 
> for my grandma's birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for Cara's first birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cara's girly birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cara's tea party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenna's Tinkerbell



Those are fantastic, every single one of them! He's extremely talented. =)


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Okay I am going to try this again.  I finally got some sleeping pants made for my son.  You can tell from the pictures he is a hugh Star Wars fan.  I also made his cape a while back.  We had a Star Wars party and he had to have a Yoda Cape because he had a Yoda light saber.  







My little camera shy son is suppose to be showing off his sleep pants not his Star Wars pose.  I made a pair for his older brother but he does not want to have his picture taken


----------



## lorli

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Here are my two newest outfits. I made the Hannah Montana on Saturday for my DD8 and the Elmo and Friends shirt and pants I made yesterday. I'll try to get DD8 to model the dress so i can take a picture and post for you. it's hard to see the shape of the dress when it is just laying on the bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to get started on my girls Easter dresses and the Easter baskets I am making for my 3 daughters my two neices and my nephew. I have a feeling I'll be tired of Easter baskets before I get finished with them all!



I love the Hannah Montana dress for your dd 8.  Did you use a specific pattern or did you create it on your own?  This is something I think my dd 7 would enjoy and may have to try my had at it.  Thanks for the gorgeous pictures.


----------



## DisneyMOM09

lorli said:


> I love the Hannah Montana dress for your dd 8.  Did you use a specific pattern or did you create it on your own?  This is something I think my dd 7 would enjoy and may have to try my had at it.  Thanks for the gorgeous pictures.



This is a McCall's pattern(#M5574) and honestly it was one of the easiest dresses to put together! I started it on a Sat afternoon and finished it that evening after we had a family dinner. I actually think that this it the pattern I am going to use for her Easter dress as it is so easy and she really loved it. It also has a different neckline (more of a halter top look).


----------



## sahm1000

HeatherSue said:


> We had a great time at Tessa's birthday party on Saturday.  I made her this castle cake, which she loved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to see what I thought of the kit to make it, here's a link to my video review:
> http://www.expotv.com/videos/reviews/13/136/Wilton-Romantic-Castle-Cake-Set/291415
> If you watch it to the end, you can see us singing happy birthday and Tessa blowing out the candles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was so excited that I got her hair to curl on the sides!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her friends thought the best part was ripping up the wrapping paper and throwing it into the air.



Cute cake!  Glad Tessa had such a great party!



eeyore3847 said:


> I finished these 2 cute sets... I really love the mickey set!!!! It is a OOAK and so is the Piggie dress!!! cross your fingers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Cute outfits Lori!  Love the Mickey one!  



minnie2 said:


> another drive by post!  George's surgery is over he had to stay over night.  The hernia was about softball sized.  It was rougher then the dr expected because there was bowel and some fatty tissue sticking through it. (sorry if it is TMI!) When the dr was telling me I asked if they took the fat out or just pushed t in and he just shook his head at me!  I told him G would be very happy if he took some out!  LOL  Then I heard when g woke up from anesthesia he was asking he they gave him rock hard abs!  LOL He is is in good spirits but I am sure he wants to be hme.  I got kicked out last night and can't go back untl 11 am today and it is killing me!  With his past 3 surgeries and when he spent the night earlier this month I was always allowed when ever I wanted so it is killing me knowing I ca't go in early!  Heck he had his colon removed ad the nurses all said I could even stay the night if I want.  Then his last hernia surgery I was g with Kyle and the nurses there took care of me as much as him!  This time I get yelled at for using the bathroom in his room!  UGH  Keep in mind I was hunched over because I threw my back out so I couldn't walk straight at all!  Then my knee was swollen like a balloon and this idiot nurse is telling me to go to the other side of the hospital to pee!  UGH I was a good girl and just walked out calmed myself down and went back in a bit.  I was actually thinking about making G some cookies this am and bringing some in for him and offering every one at the nurses station who has been nice one except the meanie!  Yeah I know that is wrong but still!  I am all for rules but In the past 10 yrs of his surgeries Kyle's surgeries and anyone I have gone to see in the hospital not once has some one complained about going potty in the patients bathroom!  Ok vent over!




How come I never knew it was a big deal to use a patients bathroom?  I don't spend a lot of time in hospitals  but really, what's the big deal?  Mean nurse!  Hopefully she'll be off the rest of the time he's there.



MinnieVanMom said:


> Well, it is official.
> 
> It is now two weeks and I am still sick.  Even more fun my period starts, ends, starts, ends.  Mom says go get a shot and I just chalk it up to being 50.  I am not as concerned as the fact that I can't seem to shake my cold and the dr still won't do anything.
> 
> Oh well, I am leaving for a Brain injury conference tomorrow.  At this point it is going to be nice to get out.  I will be sick at home or sick while out.    I am sick of being sick.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Okay, I need another picture of you now April!  I never would've guessed that you were 50!  You look terrific!  

And you know that Tom is now dying after reading this post !


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

WOW! Those man-made cakes are awesome!! (no pun intended hee-hee)

Hmmmm....what can my husband make???? Waffles? Ice Cream? Or single food meals.
Like Hamburger, steak, you know the meat dish- but no veggies- ever. Maaaaaybe potatoes if its breakfast LOL

You have one very talented Hubby! My favorite is the Jewelry box cake!!

Cindee- that's an awesome story! You ARE a sweet person!

Okay- so if I'm gonna make a couple things for this little baby (and I am worried I will make summery clothes and then nothing will fit til Sept) WHAT should I make?
Living in new england means my warm months are limited. Do I make some sort of dress that I would put a onsie on underneath?
What patterns go tha small that are good? I have a few in my stash I have to look at, but Id love input.

I have yet to work on the pooh quilt today. My sewing machine is still in the car from Saturday. maybe this evening....

I have NEVER heard that using a patient's bathroom is an issue unless the PATIENT doesnt want it used, or has a lot of medical equipment in it and it makes it non-functional for others. I think she was being rude and if you don't want to be kept away from your child you have a right to complain- you are the Mom and I think you should be able to be there anytime you want! Your son needs you! Good Lord- I want to go have a chat with this nurse myself!

I can't believe Im down to like 9 weeks. My midwives told me at my last appointment that I could try natural induction methods starting at 38 weeks. I am praying I have a more positive experience this time around (last time i was induced and my entire labor was strapped to machines and having pitocin pumped into me because I was a week overdue and we failed the biophysical test (which means baby may be in fetal distress)
I really want my body to "go on it's own" this time. I read that acupressure can work well.

Okay off to find some ice cream for my throat.


----------



## revrob

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> How do you all wash your fabric before you sew? I use cold/cold, very little detergent and will was similar colors/patterns together but seperate from regular clothes. Do you wash fabric seperate or do you put it in with clothes? I also use a little fabric softner and clorox 2.



I wash in cold, the quickest cycle, little soap & dry in the dryer.



livndisney said:


> I just got the sweetest thank you and I wanted to share it with everyone.
> 
> I have done some little things here and there for various people on the boards and off the boards. But I ran across one family that just touched my heart. Due to various medical reasons they thought for years they would not be able to go to WDW. They finally got things in place and starting planning a trip for their DD and I read part of their story and emailed the mom and asked if I could make a dress for her DD. She relpied back touched that I had offered, but "I did not need to go through all that trouble". I ummm "insisted" LOL. She mentioned a few things her DD liked and I made an outfit and delivered it to their hotel as a surprise for her DD.
> 
> Fast foward to a few weeks later, I got an email from the Mom telling me how much her child had enjoyed the trip and the special attention she got. On top of that she sent me a wonderful card and pictures of her sweet daughter in the outfit I made and all the characters! You can clearly see how much her dd was enjoying it and it just made me so happy. (OK I am a sap). I know a lot of us sew for special children and we don't usually get to see the "end" result. It was very special to me to know I was "part of the magic".
> 
> (Ok I can't find a "blushing" smilie)  LOL



What a great story, Cindee!  Doesn't it feel great to share the magic?  It makes you feel like a regular cast member!  I'm so happy that you were able to be a part of a magical trip for this girl - what a great gift!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

I have to make a correction.  My son is very upset.  Yoda has a cloak not a cape.  Superman has a cape.  Sorry for the mistake.


----------



## eyor44

I am hoping for a bit of advice. 
I am getting rather brave in my attempts to learn to sew. I have been reading about ruffles and wanted to try, so I ask my friend who mentioned she had a machine if her's had a ruffler foot. She said she thought so and we would get it out after dinner to check. (she had invited us to dinner). So after the kids play in the pool, I admire their new dock and we eat dinner, we go upstairs to get out her machine. 

As she is opening the box, I'm thinking "Switzerland, her machine is from Switzerland?" Then I see the machine.  Oh my goodness, I think you just hand it the material and it asks what would you like. So I'm like "Um, can you do a bit of embroidry with it?" She say "oh, yes, monograms and stuff". 

Now, I am in heaven. Her husband is happy because he bought it for her over a year ago and she hasn't touched it. (she lost three machines and a ton of material to Hurricane Katrina and she still feels bad about that.) 

Question: We are going to get it out and try to use it, but I am completely sewing machine illiterate and she hasn't touched a machine for 3 1/2 years. Does anyone here have a Bernina? Will we be able to figure out how to use it without too much difficulty?
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Twins+2more

ive been so busy sewing princess dresses for the twins.  Sure is quiet here today.  What is everyone up to today?


----------



## revrob

eyor44 said:


> I am hoping for a bit of advice.
> I am getting rather brave in my attempts to learn to sew. I have been reading about ruffles and wanted to try, so I ask my friend who mentioned she had a machine if her's had a ruffler foot. She said she thought so and we would get it out after dinner to check. (she had invited us to dinner). So after the kids play in the pool, I admire their new dock and we eat dinner, we go upstairs to get out her machine.
> 
> As she is opening the box, I'm thinking "Switzerland, her machine is from Switzerland?" Then I see the machine.  Oh my goodness, I think you just hand it the material and it asks what would you like. So I'm like "Um, can you do a bit of embroidry with it?" She say "oh, yes, monograms and stuff".
> 
> Now, I am in heaven. Her husband is happy because he bought it for her over a year ago and she hasn't touched it. (she lost three machines and a ton of material to Hurricane Katrina and she still feels bad about that.)
> 
> Question: We are going to get it out and try to use it, but I am completely sewing machine illiterate and she hasn't touched a machine for 3 1/2 years. Does anyone here have a Bernina? Will we be able to figure out how to use it without too much difficulty?
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.



In many ways, sewing is a lot like riding a bike.  The most difficult thing initially is figuring out how to thread the machine.  Many machines have a diagram printed on them somewhere to give you a hint.  The sewing part shouldn't be too difficult.  Have fun!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Stephres said:


> By the way, Megan typed that entire post all by herself. It only took 20 minutes, lol.


How sweet!



eeyore3847 said:


> I finished these 2 cute sets... I really love the mickey set!!!! It is a OOAK and so is the Piggie dress!!! cross your fingers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Cute!  Love the piggy one!




bclydia said:


> This is a panel of classic Pooh that is supposed to be for a set of bumper pads but it was on sale for $2 a panel and I thought they might make a good middle section for a twirly skirt.  Do you think that would work?  I bought a couple, because it was cheap and because I wasn't sure what I'd do with it.


I think that would look really cute!  



sheridee32 said:


> the tinkerbell is for my dgd for our trip this week I am so excited daughter got free rooms at saratoga springs, the pink is university of texas fabric and molly mine had a baby bevo so i did this little dress for a friends gd, the pictures are a lttle big sorry, the tinkerbell has striped capris having trouble with photo bucket tonight
> Sheri


How cute!  How did you do Tink's wings?



minnie2 said:


> another drive by post!  George's surgery is over he had to stay over night.  The hernia was about softball sized.  It was rougher then the dr expected because there was bowel and some fatty tissue sticking through it. (sorry if it is TMI!) When the dr was telling me I asked if they took the fat out or just pushed t in and he just shook his head at me!  I told him G would be very happy if he took some out!  LOL  Then I heard when g woke up from anesthesia he was asking he they gave him rock hard abs!  LOL He is is in good spirits but I am sure he wants to be hme.  I got kicked out last night and can't go back untl 11 am today and it is killing me!  With his past 3 surgeries and when he spent the night earlier this month I was always allowed when ever I wanted so it is killing me knowing I ca't go in early!  Heck he had his colon removed ad the nurses all said I could even stay the night if I want.  Then his last hernia surgery I was g with Kyle and the nurses there took care of me as much as him!  This time I get yelled at for using the bathroom in his room!  UGH  Keep in mind I was hunched over because I threw my back out so I couldn't walk straight at all!  Then my knee was swollen like a balloon and this idiot nurse is telling me to go to the other side of the hospital to pee!  UGH I was a good girl and just walked out calmed myself down and went back in a bit.  I was actually thinking about making G some cookies this am and bringing some in for him and offering every one at the nurses station who has been nice one except the meanie!  Yeah I know that is wrong but still!  I am all for rules but In the past 10 yrs of his surgeries Kyle's surgeries and anyone I have gone to see in the hospital not once has some one complained about going potty in the patients bathroom!  Ok vent over!


That is crazy!  Why can't you use the bathroom in the room?  Hope George has a quick recovery!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Well, it is official.
> 
> It is now two weeks and I am still sick.  Even more fun my period starts, ends, starts, ends.  Mom says go get a shot and I just chalk it up to being 50.  I am not as concerned as the fact that I can't seem to shake my cold and the dr still won't do anything.
> 
> Oh well, I am leaving for a Brain injury conference tomorrow.  At this point it is going to be nice to get out.  I will be sick at home or sick while out.   I am sick of being sick.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I'm so sorry you're still sick.  Hope you feel well enough to enjoy your conference.




DisneyMOM09 said:


> Here are my two newest outfits. I made the Hannah Montana on Saturday for my DD8 and the Elmo and Friends shirt and pants I made yesterday. I'll try to get DD8 to model the dress so i can take a picture and post for you. it's hard to see the shape of the dress when it is just laying on the bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to get started on my girls Easter dresses and the Easter baskets I am making for my 3 daughters my two neices and my nephew. I have a feeling I'll be tired of Easter baskets before I get finished with them all!


Cute!



Jennia said:


> Here's one of the bracelets I made for the Big Give, I did NOT make the Minnie bead, it's been years and years since I did anything with Fimo and wasn't sure it would be up to par on a first try (though I do plan on getting back into that, eventually!):


Beautiful!  It will be well loved!



phins_jazy said:


> Hi guys!  It's been awhile.  Just can't bring myself to be on the boards when I don't have a trip in the works.   My inlaws just left and they've given us the most wonderful present ever!  They're celebrating their 40th anniversary and taking us all to Disney with them........over christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm so excited!! There will hopefully be 10 of us total.  Just waiting to see if everyone else can get the time off of work then the crazy planning starts.  Oh I can't wait!  I've got so many outfits to do!  We'll hopefully be there dec 23-30. If not everyone can make it we'll have to do it christmas 2010.  8 days, 3 girls, 24 outfits to make!  I know I'll need a christmas one, a mickey one for chef mickeys, a pirate one for a pirate dinner offsite, epcot, nemo, AK, ariel, tink.  Ah, the list goes on and on!!!!  I'm so excited!!!!!!!  Now to try to plan outfits that can be layered.  Who knows what the weather will be like.


How exciting!




Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> How do you all wash your fabric before you sew? I use cold/cold, very little detergent and will was similar colors/patterns together but seperate from regular clothes. Do you wash fabric seperate or do you put it in with clothes? I also use a little fabric softner and clorox 2.


I do what ever I want to do with the finished garment-which is usually  detergent, warm/cold water and the dryer.



livndisney said:


> I just got the sweetest thank you and I wanted to share it with everyone.
> 
> I have done some little things here and there for various people on the boards and off the boards. But I ran across one family that just touched my heart. Due to various medical reasons they thought for years they would not be able to go to WDW. They finally got things in place and starting planning a trip for their DD and I read part of their story and emailed the mom and asked if I could make a dress for her DD. She relpied back touched that I had offered, but "I did not need to go through all that trouble". I ummm "insisted" LOL. She mentioned a few things her DD liked and I made an outfit and delivered it to their hotel as a surprise for her DD.
> 
> Fast foward to a few weeks later, I got an email from the Mom telling me how much her child had enjoyed the trip and the special attention she got. On top of that she sent me a wonderful card and pictures of her sweet daughter in the outfit I made and all the characters! You can clearly see how much her dd was enjoying it and it just made me so happy. (OK I am a sap). I know a lot of us sew for special children and we don't usually get to see the "end" result. It was very special to me to know I was "part of the magic".
> 
> (Ok I can't find a "blushing" smilie)  LOL


How nice of her to take the time to write a nice note with photos and all (oh...and nice of you to make the dress of course!!!!).



poohnpigletCA said:


> Both of my girls had their Birthday parties this weekend.
> 
> Luckily I have an Auntie Darla.
> 
> Olivia wanted a Fancy Nancy tea party. So Auntie made her a Fancy Nancy dress of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then she made a proper tea party for all of the little girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She even brought over her real tea cups for the girls to drink out of. She then tells me that the pattern has been discontinued, but not to worry the 5 year-olds will be careful.
> 
> Sierra had a Build-A-Bear party. So Auntie made her a bear dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though her tea party was over Olivia was not going to take off her fancy nancy dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sierra went to dance auditions after her party. She got cast as Raggedy Ann in Babes in Toyland. Sierra is over the moon she says it was her best day ever. Although Auntie has said no more sewing until her daughters wedding in July. I told her I could find the costume on ebay. But then Sierra was at her house last night and asked her to make it. So one more dress before the wedding.


Love those outfits.  Looks like fun parties!



bear_mom said:


> Dh making dds cake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished product (can you guess who it is supposed to be?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dd getting ready to blow out candles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a new lens on my camera and a lot of pictures didn't turn out, they were blurry. I think I am going to have to do a lot of practice shots before our trip.
> 
> Emily


WOW!  Awesome cake!  Love all the others you posted too!


----------



## lovesdumbo

lynnanddbyz said:


> I have to make a correction.  My son is very upset.  Yoda has a cloak not a cape.  Superman has a cape.  Sorry for the mistake.


Nice CLOAK!!!



eyor44 said:


> I am hoping for a bit of advice.
> I am getting rather brave in my attempts to learn to sew. I have been reading about ruffles and wanted to try, so I ask my friend who mentioned she had a machine if her's had a ruffler foot. She said she thought so and we would get it out after dinner to check. (she had invited us to dinner). So after the kids play in the pool, I admire their new dock and we eat dinner, we go upstairs to get out her machine.
> 
> As she is opening the box, I'm thinking "Switzerland, her machine is from Switzerland?" Then I see the machine.  Oh my goodness, I think you just hand it the material and it asks what would you like. So I'm like "Um, can you do a bit of embroidry with it?" She say "oh, yes, monograms and stuff".
> 
> Now, I am in heaven. Her husband is happy because he bought it for her over a year ago and she hasn't touched it. (she lost three machines and a ton of material to Hurricane Katrina and she still feels bad about that.)
> 
> Question: We are going to get it out and try to use it, but I am completely sewing machine illiterate and she hasn't touched a machine for 3 1/2 years. Does anyone here have a Bernina? Will we be able to figure out how to use it without too much difficulty?
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


If she just took it out of the box she should have the manual.


----------



## anewvance

Hi ladies.  I am not on this board very often but can be found tons in the theme park, disability and community center boards.  We are planning for a trip in less then 2 weeks so i've been working on a few outfits.  I am NOT a seamstress by any means but thought this set turned out pretty cute.  Thanks for letting me share.






She is thrilled it twirsl..


----------



## snubie

I just thought I might chime in about using the patient bathrooms.  I worked for years in a hospital and in home care; I was a Physical Therapist in my prior life.

It has to do with infection control.  The hospital does not know if you are carrying any infections and they don't want anything passed onto the patients unknowingly.  They also don't want infectious patients passing things to the visitors.  I know, you can just as easily transmit infections in a public bathroom but the hospital is trying to protect its patients.


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> I just got the sweetest thank you and I wanted to share it with everyone.
> 
> I have done some little things here and there for various people on the boards and off the boards. But I ran across one family that just touched my heart. Due to various medical reasons they thought for years they would not be able to go to WDW. They finally got things in place and starting planning a trip for their DD and I read part of their story and emailed the mom and asked if I could make a dress for her DD. She relpied back touched that I had offered, but "I did not need to go through all that trouble". I ummm "insisted" LOL. She mentioned a few things her DD liked and I made an outfit and delivered it to their hotel as a surprise for her DD.
> 
> Fast foward to a few weeks later, I got an email from the Mom telling me how much her child had enjoyed the trip and the special attention she got. On top of that she sent me a wonderful card and pictures of her sweet daughter in the outfit I made and all the characters! You can clearly see how much her dd was enjoying it and it just made me so happy. (OK I am a sap). I know a lot of us sew for special children and we don't usually get to see the "end" result. It was very special to me to know I was "part of the magic".
> 
> (Ok I can't find a "blushing" smilie)  LOL



Yep, Cindee, you are pretty darn special!!!   I'm STILL waiting for those pictures of Davy though!!! 



poohnpigletCA said:


> Both of my girls had their Birthday parties this weekend.
> 
> Luckily I have an Auntie Darla.
> 
> Olivia wanted a Fancy Nancy tea party. So Auntie made her a Fancy Nancy dress of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then she made a proper tea party for all of the little girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She even brought over her real tea cups for the girls to drink out of. She then tells me that the pattern has been discontinued, but not to worry the 5 year-olds will be careful.
> 
> Sierra had a Build-A-Bear party. So Auntie made her a bear dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though her tea party was over Olivia was not going to take off her fancy nancy dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sierra went to dance auditions after her party. She got cast as Raggedy Ann in Babes in Toyland. Sierra is over the moon she says it was her best day ever. Although Auntie has said no more sewing until her daughters wedding in July. I told her I could find the costume on ebay. But then Sierra was at her house last night and asked her to make it. So one more dress before the wedding.



I had to laugh when Darla posted she wasn't going to take anymore requests until after the wedding!!! Yah, sure Darla!!! 

These outfits are so cute!!! Lydia has been bugging me for that Fancy Nancy outfit since Lori posted Ella's! I love the way Olivia's turned out, I may be inspired to actually make her the outfit! I can't belive she let 5 year olds use her good china!! 

The bear dress is cute too! We just went to Build a Bear last night. Arminda picked out the cutest little bunny! 




bear_mom said:


> No, that one is regular frosting. He does use fondant sometimes. Yes, he makes (from scratch) and decorates all the birthday cakes.
> Cara's girly birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cara's tea party


OOOH, I love these two!!! 
Are the tea cups cakes too? 


lynnanddbyz said:


> I have to make a correction.  My son is very upset.  Yoda has a cloak not a cape.  Superman has a cape.  Sorry for the mistake.


tsk tsk tsk!! You should be ashamed of yourself!!! The cloak looks great though! 



anewvance said:


> Hi ladies.  I am not on this board very often but can be found tons in the theme park, disability and community center boards.  We are planning for a trip in less then 2 weeks so i've been working on a few outfits.  I am NOT a seamstress by any means but thought this set turned out pretty cute.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is thrilled it twirsl..



You did a fabulous job!!! You should be proud of yourself!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

lynnanddbyz said:


> I have to make a correction.  My son is very upset.  Yoda has a cloak not a cape.  Superman has a cape.  Sorry for the mistake.







anewvance said:


> Hi ladies.  I am not on this board very often but can be found tons in the theme park, disability and community center boards.  We are planning for a trip in less then 2 weeks so i've been working on a few outfits.  I am NOT a seamstress by any means but thought this set turned out pretty cute.  Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is thrilled it twirsl..



Very cute!!Love the twirl. Why is it that girls love this?


----------



## danicaw

eeyore3847 said:


> I finished these 2 cute sets... I really love the mickey set!!!! It is a OOAK and so is the Piggie dress!!! cross your fingers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Cute sets! Great job!




MinnieVanMom said:


> Well, it is official.
> 
> It is now two weeks and I am still sick.  Even more fun my period starts, ends, starts, ends.  Mom says go get a shot and I just chalk it up to being 50.  I am not as concerned as the fact that I can't seem to shake my cold and the dr still won't do anything.
> 
> Oh well, I am leaving for a Brain injury conference tomorrow.  At this point it is going to be nice to get out.  I will be sick at home or sick while out.    I am sick of being sick.
> 
> Any suggestions?



Ugh, I am sorry you have been sick soo long.
I hope things start getting  better. Enjoy your conference. 



bear_mom said:


> Must have been the weekend for birthday parties:
> 
> Dh making dds cake:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished product (can you guess who it is supposed to be?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dd getting ready to blow out candles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put a new lens on my camera and a lot of pictures didn't turn out, they were blurry. I think I am going to have to do a lot of practice shots before our trip.
> 
> Emily



Great pics. Sound likes a great weekend. 
Its Cinderella, Right? Thats was DDs first guess  She loves it! 
My hubby does the cakes for our kids too!
I hope you guys don't mind a few pics from our previous parties....

DS's first birthday.





DS's second birthday....a week after we got off the DCL cruise thru the panama canal.... our first fondant attempt





DS's third birthday.... oh, that was a tasty cake 





DD's first birthday... another fondant heavy cake... the colors match the plates, cups, etc.





Thanks for humoring me. 
I love all the cakes and party pics that have been posted lately. 
We are planning a Bolt party for DS and a Cinderella party for DD this summer. And you guys are really getting us inspired. Do you get as excited about your kids parties as they do... Sometimes I think I am a bit crazy.


----------



## billwendy

snubie said:


> I just thought I might chime in about using the patient bathrooms.  I worked for years in a hospital and in home care; I was a Physical Therapist in my prior life.
> 
> It has to do with infection control.  The hospital does not know if you are carrying any infections and they don't want anything passed onto the patients unknowingly.  They also don't want infectious patients passing things to the visitors.  I know, you can just as easily transmit infections in a public bathroom but the hospital is trying to protect its patients.



Hey Snubie!!! I didnt know you were a PT!!! Im an OT!!!!!

Love all the cakes!!! Beautiful!!! What does fondant taste like anyways????


----------



## danicaw

billwendy said:


> What does fondant taste like anyways????



Not that great in my opinion. 
Its sweet, but not much flavor beyond that. Frosting tastes a lot better 
We frost first then put the fondant on... and peel it off before we eat it. But it sure can look pretty. And maybe some of the other brands of fondant taste better? Sugarcraft has a few options, but we haven't tried them yet.


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> Yep, Cindee, you are pretty darn special!!!   I'm STILL waiting for those pictures of Davy though!!!



Oh My gosh you are right! (Well about the DJ pictures anyway-I'm not special, just me) I am so sorry, I forgot all about the pictures.











And Morgan the "rocker" LOL


----------



## 2manyprincesses

Wow!  Such cool stuff everyone!!

You have me craving cake now though.  Zebra cakes are not a good substitute.  Just not the same but they will have to do.  

I love all the variations of the Barbie "dress" cake.  I would have never thought of doing Tink or Cindy!  I did one of Barbie a few years ago and it was cute.

Yoda and his cape/cloak are soo funny.  My oldest DD wants one now.

Love all the outfits too!  Fancy Nancy, BAB, mickey & piggie, princess twirl and tshirt, just everything!!

Have a great night!  I've got DH on a pretty good guilt trip so he's taken charge of all the kids and is doing laundry!   Looks like a nice sewing night for me!!  I'll show yall later.


----------



## 2manyprincesses

Also, anyone else going to try and get tickets to the White House egg roll?  They go online on Thurs.

Funny thing, the first thing I thought of is:  Now I'm REALLY going to have to get those Easter dresses done!!


----------



## DisneyKings

billwendy said:


> I didnt know you were a PT!!! Im an OT!!!!!



I'm an SLP!!! We've got the therapies covered!

I finally got a chance to put my machine in to be serviced--hopefully they can fix the dinosaur up to work well.  They said they couldn't repair my ruffler foot though


----------



## billwendy

DisneyKings said:


> I'm an SLP!!! We've got the therapies covered!
> 
> I finally got a chance to put my machine in to be serviced--hopefully they can fix the dinosaur up to work well.  They said they couldn't repair my ruffler foot though



Cool!!! My best friend is a speechie!!! Are you working right now? where?????

Daniel Update - spirits much better today!!!! They found out he was severely dehydrated and pumped him up with alot of fluid before they would start his chemo yesterday  and he really seems to be much happier etc!!! YAY!!! His benefit is this Friday!! Not sure if he will be able to come or not. Another good thing was that he was HUNGRY today!!! He had chicken fingers and bacon for breakfast - lol - and his mom brought him 4 McDonalds hashbrowns which he gobbled up!!! I know, not healthy, but they dont seem to be worried right now, he has lost weight since all this began.


----------



## Haganfam5

lynnanddbyz said:


> I have to make a correction.  My son is very upset.  Yoda has a cloak not a cape.  Superman has a cape.  Sorry for the mistake.





You have a Jedi too??!!   I am sure our sons would get along great!!! Your pictures reminded me of one of my son. I thought maybe you would like to see it.  He has the Jedi pose down too! This is my sons black Luke costume I made. (I apologize I don't know which movie it was from).....(my son does though, he asked for this outfit in particular  and even showed me the pictures of it  I have a very bad memory ) He is in bed or I would ask him. Please forgive me Star Wars fans .


----------



## tricia

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Okay- so if I'm gonna make a couple things for this little baby (and I am worried I will make summery clothes and then nothing will fit til Sept) WHAT should I make?
> Living in new england means my warm months are limited. Do I make some sort of dress that I would put a onsie on underneath?
> What patterns go tha small that are good? I have a few in my stash I have to look at, but Id love input.
> 
> I have yet to work on the pooh quilt today. My sewing machine is still in the car from Saturday. maybe this evening....
> 
> I have NEVER heard that using a patient's bathroom is an issue unless the PATIENT doesnt want it used, or has a lot of medical equipment in it and it makes it non-functional for others. I think she was being rude and if you don't want to be kept away from your child you have a right to complain- you are the Mom and I think you should be able to be there anytime you want! Your son needs you! Good Lord- I want to go have a chat with this nurse myself!
> 
> I can't believe Im down to like 9 weeks. My midwives told me at my last appointment that I could try natural induction methods starting at 38 weeks. I am praying I have a more positive experience this time around (last time i was induced and my entire labor was strapped to machines and having pitocin pumped into me because I was a week overdue and we failed the biophysical test (which means baby may be in fetal distress)
> I really want my body to "go on it's own" this time. I read that acupressure can work well.
> 
> Okay off to find some ice cream for my throat.




I think someone posted a link to a free pattern for an itty bitty dress not too long ago.  I will see if I can find it.

got it

http://madebyrae.blogspot.com/2008/04/free-itty-bitty-baby-dress-pattern.html


----------



## karamat

teresajoy said:


> We just went to Build a Bear last night. Arminda picked out the cutest little bunny!



The one with the big floppy ears?  We got him a couple of weeks ago and DH named him Floppy... guess it goes with the dog named Puppy (DH named that one too.)  Can't wait until DD is old enough to pick her own names at Build-A-Bear - I'm sure she'll have a better imagination than her dad 


Does anyone know if JoAnns or Hancocks carries PUL (that water-resistant fabric used in diapers) or can it only be purchased online?


----------



## billwendy

Hi Guys,

Does anyone know of a skirt pattern in a size juniors 3/5 that uses about a yard of the main material?????

Thanks, Wendy


----------



## luvinyou

billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does anyone know of a skirt pattern in a size juniors 3/5 that uses about a yard of the main material?????
> 
> Thanks, Wendy



I've made simple elastic waist skirts using a metre of fabric (and I was a size 12 at the time...).  You could add a contrasting cuff at the bottom for visual interest


----------



## billwendy

luvinyou said:


> I've made simple elastic waist skirts using a metre of fabric (and I was a size 12 at the time...).  You could add a contrasting cuff at the bottom for visual interest



Hmmmm - you have me thinking - I wanted to make my 17yo neice something to coordinate with her sisters for easter - i have some of that pretty butterfly fabric from joann's/walmart in pink- how could i make it look cool? could i do horizontal strips of the butterfly and regular pink?hmmm not sure!!


----------



## 2manyprincesses

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Here are my two newest outfits. I made the Hannah Montana on Saturday for my DD8 and the Elmo and Friends shirt and pants I made yesterday. I'll try to get DD8 to model the dress so i can take a picture and post for you. it's hard to see the shape of the dress when it is just laying on the bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to get started on my girls Easter dresses and the Easter baskets I am making for my 3 daughters my two neices and my nephew. I have a feeling I'll be tired of Easter baskets before I get finished with them all!



So cute!!  Love the Hannah Montanna, what does it look like on??  Also really like the Elmo.  Your DD's curls are adorable!

Good luck on the baskets.  I think we all need this smilie    but with a sewing machine.  What do you think??


----------



## luvinyou

billwendy said:


> Hmmmm - you have me thinking - I wanted to make my 17yo neice something to coordinate with her sisters for easter - i have some of that pretty butterfly fabric from joann's/walmart in pink- how could i make it look cool? could i do horizontal strips of the butterfly and regular pink?hmmm not sure!!



Well I am about her age and I am making this skirt for myself out of some watercolour looking floral fabric. I am going to add pockets (i think?) and maybe a constrasting cuff (depending on how expensive the fabric ends up being)  I am thinking I will wear it on my waist with a thick belt and a white tank tucked in to make it a little more funky.


----------



## sheridee32

sorry I think the pictures are to big tried to make smaller threw this together for our trip leaving thiursday, thought that my texas dgd needed to let people know mickey can be a cowboy too


----------



## fairygoodmother

teresajoy said:


> I had to laugh when Darla posted she wasn't going to take anymore requests until after the wedding!!! Yah, sure Darla!!!
> 
> These outfits are so cute!!! Lydia has been bugging me for that Fancy Nancy outfit since Lori posted Ella's! I love the way Olivia's turned out, I may be inspired to actually make her the outfit! I can't belive she let 5 year olds use her good china!!



I actually used Carla's pattern for the first time on Sierra's top.  Olivia's was a McCalls pajama pattern I think.  Both of those outfits were super easy.  As for Raggedy Ann, that's IT!  NO MORE UNTIL AFTER THE WEDDING!  I mean it!  Nothing, Zilch, Nada!

As for the china, the funniest thing about that is that Karen won't bring it back home to me.  She's afraid to transport it in her car! 

And for the wedding,  I'm using this pattern for bridesmaids:




It (lavender, strapless, bubble skirt) will be black brocade.
The pattern's smallest size is 6.  Two of her bridesmaids are size 4, but with a "C" cup.  I'm freaking out. How will I make it fit????  Does anyone wanna help?????  Come on over...we'll have a marathon sewing day.


----------



## danicaw

Love Cowboy Mickey! 
What a cute outfit!


----------



## minnie2

Sorry for the drive by! I need to go back and read but I am so tired!  

Sadly George DIDN"T come home his fever was too high so he is in again tonight but when I left his fever was at 101 so I am not hopeful for tomorrow him coming home.  
Thankfully my girlfriend took the kids after my brother had to go home and she will watch them again tomorrow.
 I am so tired and drain I just want him home!  I know he wants to be home too but he is really hurting.  I feel awful.  Then the guy in the next bed is annoying UGH!  He bashes his wife to the people who have come to see him then I meet his wife and she is a pain in the butt and they start fighting!  UGH!  The guy hasn't been mean to us at all it is just that he is driving us crazy with stuff he says to people around him.  UGH!  Then I feel bad because his wife comes in for maybe 15-minutes to a half hour every day.  I just can't imagine that if my husband was in the hospital!  Then again I am the one who is there all day every day and feels guilty she comes home to take care of the kids!  

Thanks all for the wishes!  And letting me vent.  Maybe tomorrow morning I can read a bit before I go to see him....


----------



## livndisney

minnie2 said:


> Sorry for the drive by! I need to go back and read but I am so tired!
> 
> Sadly George DIDN"T come home his fever was too high so he is in again tonight but when I left his fever was at 101 so I am not hopeful for tomorrow him coming home.
> Thankfully my girlfriend took the kids after my brother had to go home and she will watch them again tomorrow.
> I am so tired and drain I just want him home!  I know he wants to be home too but he is really hurting.  I feel awful.  Then the guy in the next bed is annoying UGH!  He bashes his wife to the people who have come to see him then I meet his wife and she is a pain in the butt and they start fighting!  UGH!  The guy hasn't been mean to us at all it is just that he is driving us crazy with stuff he says to people around him.  UGH!  Then I feel bad because his wife comes in for maybe 15-minutes to a half hour every day.  I just can't imagine that if my husband was in the hospital!  Then again I am the one who is there all day every day and feels guilty she comes home to take care of the kids!
> 
> Thanks all for the wishes!  And letting me vent.  Maybe tomorrow morning I can read a bit before I go to see him....


----------



## teresajoy

danicaw said:


> DS's second birthday....a week after we got off the DCL cruise thru the panama canal.... our first fondant attempt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DS's third birthday.... oh, that was a tasty cake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD's first birthday... another fondant heavy cake... the colors match the plates, cups, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for humoring me.
> I love all the cakes and party pics that have been posted lately.
> We are planning a Bolt party for DS and a Cinderella party for DD this summer. And you guys are really getting us inspired. Do you get as excited about your kids parties as they do... Sometimes I think I am a bit crazy



GREAT cakes Danica!!!! I love the Saturn one! Lydia would love that! Last year, she had Aunt Heather (her own version of Auntie, but with cakes) made her a rocket cake, and if memory serves me correctly there was a My Little Pony looking out the window. She loves all things space related! and ponies. 



livndisney said:


> Oh My gosh you are right! (Well about the DJ pictures anyway-I'm not special, just me) I am so sorry, I forgot all about the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Morgan the "rocker" LOL



Thank you Cindee!!! WOW!! You were really close! You weren't kidding!! But! You didn't tell us you made him a bowling shirt!!! Nice job!  I like this outfit better than the other ones I've seen him in. I wonder when he wll be there next year?



Haganfam5 said:


>


Where's Jeanne? She would know the movie!!! Cute picture, your son is just adorable!!! 


karamat said:


> The one with the big floppy ears?  We got him a couple of weeks ago and DH named him Floppy... guess it goes with the dog named Puppy (DH named that one too.)  Can't wait until DD is old enough to pick her own names at Build-A-Bear - I'm sure she'll have a better imagination than her dad
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if JoAnns or Hancocks carries PUL (that water-resistant fabric used in diapers) or can it only be purchased online?



I talked her into the $12 bunny, it has pretty floppy ears and a cute little pink nose, and it kind of sparkles!!! I loved it! um, I mean _ARMINDA _loved it!  She thought of naming her Sparkle Bunny, but ended up naming her Lil Pawlette.  We have a dog named Puppy, the monkey and bear with hearts on them named Love Monkey and Love Bear, a blue sparkly bear named Blue Sparkles, a pink unicorn named Pink Sparkles, a teddy named Teddy and a teddy named Beary... I could go on, but I think you get the idea!! My daughters are very UNimaginative in the naming department!! 


billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> Does anyone know of a skirt pattern in a size juniors 3/5 that uses about a yard of the main material?????
> 
> Thanks, Wendy





luvinyou said:


> I've made simple elastic waist skirts using a metre of fabric (and I was a size 12 at the time...).  You could add a contrasting cuff at the bottom for visual interest





luvinyou said:


> Well I am about her age and I am making this skirt for myself out of some watercolour looking floral fabric. I am going to add pockets (i think?) and maybe a constrasting cuff (depending on how expensive the fabric ends up being)  I am thinking I will wear it on my waist with a thick belt and a white tank tucked in to make it a little more funky.



What Daniela said Wendy! 
yep, Daniela is the baby of our group! 



sheridee32 said:


> sorry I think the pictures are to big tried to make smaller threw this together for our trip leaving thiursday, thought that my texas dgd needed to let people know mickey can be a cowboy too



I love the cowboy Mickey!!! Where did you get that fabric??



fairygoodmother said:


> I actually used Carla's pattern for the first time on Sierra's top.  Olivia's was a McCalls pajama pattern I think.  Both of those outfits were super easy.  As for Raggedy Ann, that's IT!  NO MORE UNTIL AFTER THE WEDDING!  I mean it!  Nothing, Zilch, Nada!
> 
> As for the china, the funniest thing about that is that Karen won't bring it back home to me.  She's afraid to transport it in her car!
> 
> And for the wedding,  I'm using this pattern for bridesmaids:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It (lavender, strapless, bubble skirt) will be black brocade.
> The pattern's smallest size is 6.  Two of her bridesmaids are size 4, but with a "C" cup.  I'm freaking out. How will I make it fit????  Does anyone wanna help?????  Come on over...we'll have a marathon sewing day.



Yep, sure Darla!  I think the only way that will happen is if no one asks you to make something for them! You just can't refuse those cuties, can you! 

The dresses are going to be so pretty!!! I checked to see where you were, but I think you are a bit far for me to come to help! You know I would be right there if I could! 



minnie2 said:


> Sorry for the drive by! I need to go back and read but I am so tired!
> 
> Sadly George DIDN"T come home his fever was too high so he is in again tonight but when I left his fever was at 101 so I am not hopeful for tomorrow him coming home.
> Thankfully my girlfriend took the kids after my brother had to go home and she will watch them again tomorrow.
> I am so tired and drain I just want him home!  I know he wants to be home too but he is really hurting.  I feel awful.  Then the guy in the next bed is annoying UGH!  He bashes his wife to the people who have come to see him then I meet his wife and she is a pain in the butt and they start fighting!  UGH!  The guy hasn't been mean to us at all it is just that he is driving us crazy with stuff he says to people around him.  UGH!  Then I feel bad because his wife comes in for maybe 15-minutes to a half hour every day.  I just can't imagine that if my husband was in the hospital!  Then again I am the one who is there all day every day and feels guilty she comes home to take care of the kids!
> 
> Thanks all for the wishes!  And letting me vent.  Maybe tomorrow morning I can read a bit before I go to see him....



Aww, Marlo, I'm sorry! I hope the fever goes down and he starts feeling better tomorrow. I hope you are getting enough sleep, you don't want to wear yourself out.


----------



## livndisney

teresajoy said:


> Thank you Cindee!!! WOW!! You were really close! You weren't kidding!! But! You didn't tell us you made him a bowling shirt!!! Nice job!  I like this outfit better than the other ones I've seen him in. I wonder when he wll be there next year?



Just for you we waited in line for over two hours so we could be in the front And you know I NEVER wait in line LOL

We were actually front row about 5 people from the center. As soon as I figure our how I will try and email you the video.


----------



## *Toadstool*

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Here are my two newest outfits. I made the Hannah Montana on Saturday for my DD8 and the Elmo and Friends shirt and pants I made yesterday. I'll try to get DD8 to model the dress so i can take a picture and post for you. it's hard to see the shape of the dress when it is just laying on the bed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I need to get started on my girls Easter dresses and the Easter baskets I am making for my 3 daughters my two neices and my nephew. I have a feeling I'll be tired of Easter baskets before I get finished with them all!


Love the dresses. That Elmo outfit is just darling!



Jennia said:


>


Cute bracelet. Does the bead come off easily? I would be so worried my DD would break it.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> How do you all wash your fabric before you sew? I use cold/cold, very little detergent and will was similar colors/patterns together but seperate from regular clothes. Do you wash fabric seperate or do you put it in with clothes? I also use a little fabric softner and clorox 2.


I actually just let mine soak in the sink in just water and agitate it a little bit. I was told by someone that the only reason you need to wash it is to get the sizing out if it has any, and then you dry it to see if it will shrink. 



livndisney said:


> I just got the sweetest thank you and I wanted to share it with everyone.
> 
> I have done some little things here and there for various people on the boards and off the boards. But I ran across one family that just touched my heart. Due to various medical reasons they thought for years they would not be able to go to WDW. They finally got things in place and starting planning a trip for their DD and I read part of their story and emailed the mom and asked if I could make a dress for her DD. She relpied back touched that I had offered, but "I did not need to go through all that trouble". I ummm "insisted" LOL. She mentioned a few things her DD liked and I made an outfit and delivered it to their hotel as a surprise for her DD.
> 
> Fast foward to a few weeks later, I got an email from the Mom telling me how much her child had enjoyed the trip and the special attention she got. On top of that she sent me a wonderful card and pictures of her sweet daughter in the outfit I made and all the characters! You can clearly see how much her dd was enjoying it and it just made me so happy. (OK I am a sap). I know a lot of us sew for special children and we don't usually get to see the "end" result. It was very special to me to know I was "part of the magic".
> 
> (Ok I can't find a "blushing" smilie)  LOL


 Thank you for sharing that story. It really touched me.



poohnpigletCA said:


>


Wow! Auntie has been busy! I LOOOOOVE the Fancy Nancy outfit. That is just great. Everything looks so pretty!



froggy33 said:


> Hey all!  Hope everyone is having a great March!!  I am going to make an outfit with the round neck top from ycmt for my little one...only problem is she is 9 months and the smallest size I have is 2/3.  How true to size is this top and how much do you think I should shrink it?  She fits in 6/9 month and some 12 month clothes.
> Jess


I know McCalls, Butterick, and Simplicity make styles like this. I have one that is a teeny tiny roundneck. I know some of you are anti commercial patterns, but you can get them for 99 cents when on sale. I hate altering patterns and will avoid it at all costs, but if you take up the dress take it up where the sholder of the dress will be. Don't try to take it up on the sides of the arms. You would probably get a bad fit that way. Not sure if I am making sense to you. You can fold the pattern on the part where the shoulder is and make a pleat. I was told this in a class I took on altering patterns. 



bear_mom said:


> Must have been the weekend for birthday parties:
> Dh making dds cake:


Cute cake!



lynnanddbyz said:


> Okay I am going to try this again.  I finally got some sleeping pants made for my son.  You can tell from the pictures he is a hugh Star Wars fan.  I also made his cape a while back.  We had a Star Wars party and he had to have a Yoda Cape because he had a Yoda light saber.


Love the cape! We are big Star Wars fans! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Okay- so if I'm gonna make a couple things for this little baby (and I am worried I will make summery clothes and then nothing will fit til Sept) WHAT should I make?
> Living in new england means my warm months are limited. Do I make some sort of dress that I would put a onsie on underneath?
> What patterns go tha small that are good? I have a few in my stash I have to look at, but Id love input.
> 
> I have yet to work on the pooh quilt today. My sewing machine is still in the car from Saturday. maybe this evening....
> 
> I can't believe Im down to like 9 weeks. My midwives told me at my last appointment that I could try natural induction methods starting at 38 weeks. I am praying I have a more positive experience this time around (last time i was induced and my entire labor was strapped to machines and having pitocin pumped into me because I was a week overdue and we failed the biophysical test (which means baby may be in fetal distress)
> I really want my body to "go on it's own" this time. I read that acupressure can work well.
> 
> Okay off to find some ice cream for my throat.


Hope you feel better. 
I would do like you said and make things that would look okay with onesies under them. I think A-lines are great for that. Depending on if you want to actually spend money on patterns, I can recommend some great patterns for smaller sized babies. I do some heirloom sewing and they tend to have alot of baby patterns. They aren't hard to do either. Let me know if you want some recommendations. Might want to pm me in case I miss your post. I have been proud of myself for keeping up lately. I hope you have a better experience this time too. You'd give me a little faith that the second time can be easier if that is the case. 



danicaw said:


>


Love this cake. That is so cute!!!



sheridee32 said:


> messed up your pictures... sorry


Love your cowboy mickey! How cute!



fairygoodmother said:


> It (lavender, strapless, bubble skirt) will be black brocade.
> The pattern's smallest size is 6.  Two of her bridesmaids are size 4, but with a "C" cup.  I'm freaking out. How will I make it fit????  Does anyone wanna help?????  Come on over...we'll have a marathon sewing day.


If I were you I'd try to find a pattern altering book. I know some libraries have them. Or maybe find a local cleaners or alterations person and ask them questions? At least it is good that you have several seams you can take in to make it fit. I think if the girls are willing to try it on several times you will be okay. Take big seam allowances! 



minnie2 said:


> Sadly George DIDN"T come home his fever was too high so he is in again tonight but when I left his fever was at 101 so I am not hopeful for tomorrow him coming home.
> Thankfully my girlfriend took the kids after my brother had to go home and she will watch them again tomorrow.
> I am so tired and drain I just want him home!  I know he wants to be home too but he is really hurting.  I feel awful.  Then the guy in the next bed is annoying UGH!  He bashes his wife to the people who have come to see him then I meet his wife and she is a pain in the butt and they start fighting!  UGH!  The guy hasn't been mean to us at all it is just that he is driving us crazy with stuff he says to people around him.  UGH!  Then I feel bad because his wife comes in for maybe 15-minutes to a half hour every day.  I just can't imagine that if my husband was in the hospital!  Then again I am the one who is there all day every day and feels guilty she comes home to take care of the kids!
> 
> Thanks all for the wishes!  And letting me vent.  Maybe tomorrow morning I can read a bit before I go to see him....


 Hope he gets to go home tomorrow. Sorry you are having a rough time.



teresajoy said:


> But! You didn't tell us you made him a bowling shirt!!! Nice job!



I have no idea who that guy is, but that was so funny! 


I watched one of my friends get engaged tonight at bible study. We are a close knit group of girls, and he got on one knee in front of us. I felt so lucky to be there for their special moment. I am sooo happy for her!!!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I was thinking of  getting a white Tank top to go with my Lime green skort, for our disney day.  I was going to try and find an iron on Micky head like you all had for the meet.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

: ooh:  : 

Madi came in as I was posting and wanted to use all the smilies she likes. :


----------



## *Toadstool*

Tykatmadismomma said:


> : ooh:  :
> 
> Madi came in as I was posting and wanted to use all the smilies she likes. :


Hi Madi!


----------



## Stephres

I love when the kids post: hi Madi!

Teresa, I consider Daniela our little sister not the baby. It makes me feel less old (cough, cough).

I have some things to show off, maybe later. Right now I am consumed with a weird rash on one side of Megan's neck. Yesterday was the make-up day for field day (it rained Monday) so she was outside quite a bit so I think it might be heat rash. It is red, itchy and pimply looking. I put some benadryl topical cream on it to help with the itch and it looks worse this morning! I am going to try some of that bactroban cream they gave me for her butt infection. Any of my nurse friends who have better ideas, please share!


----------



## Stephres

Oh and I forgot to mention: congratulations Tom! His beautiful table runner was featured in the youcanmakethis newsletter. Way to go!


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> I watched one of my friends get engaged tonight at bible study. We are a close knit group of girls, and he got on one knee in front of us. I felt so lucky to be there for their special moment. I am sooo happy for her!!!



How sweet is that!  And what a great place to get engaged - at Bible study!




Tykatmadismomma said:


> : ooh:  :
> 
> Madi came in as I was posting and wanted to use all the smilies she likes. :



Hi, Madi!  thanks for posting!



Stephres said:


> I love when the kids post: hi Madi!
> 
> Teresa, I consider Daniela our little sister not the baby. It makes me feel less old (cough, cough).
> 
> I have some things to show off, maybe later. Right now I am consumed with a weird rash on one side of Megan's neck. Yesterday was the make-up day for field day (it rained Monday) so she was outside quite a bit so I think it might be heat rash. It is red, itchy and pimply looking. I put some benadryl topical cream on it to help with the itch and it looks worse this morning! I am going to try some of that bactroban cream they gave me for her butt infection. Any of my nurse friends who have better ideas, please share!



I'm certainly not a nurse, but have you considered giving her oral benadryl in case it's something fromt he inside coming out?


----------



## Stephres

revrob said:


> I'm certainly not a nurse, but have you considered giving her oral benadryl in case it's something fromt he inside coming out?



Thank you! I will give her some right now before school. Luckily it doesn't make her sleepy.


----------



## DisneyMOM09

2manyprincesses said:


> So cute!!  Love the Hannah Montanna, what does it look like on??  Also really like the Elmo.  Your DD's curls are adorable!
> 
> Good luck on the baskets.  I think we all need this smilie    but with a sewing machine.  What do you think??



I will have her model it this afternoon after school. She comes home does homework then runs off to play with her friend, doesn't want to waste good outside time on things mom would like her to do. I could totally use a smilie with a sewing machine, I'd much rather be sewing then doing laundry!!!


----------



## minnie2

Morning all!

Love the bday cakes!

The Star wars Cloaks are wonderful Kyle would flip for them!  

Love al the new stuff!  



snubie said:


> I just thought I might chime in about using the patient bathrooms.  I worked for years in a hospital and in home care; I was a Physical Therapist in my prior life.
> 
> It has to do with infection control.  The hospital does not know if you are carrying any infections and they don't want anything passed onto the patients unknowingly.  They also don't want infectious patients passing things to the visitors.  I know, you can just as easily transmit infections in a public bathroom but the hospital is trying to protect its patients.


That is what I figured and before I got all mad I called my cousi who worked at a hospital for MANY yrs and had many surgeries and she said that is why but she said she has NEVER had any one tell any family member they couldn't.  So she was shocked too.  She said may be if the family member was stressing out the pateint or disrupting the nurses then they may say it to get the family member away for a bit.

So I guess I shouldn't be nice LOL Rather then having G call for water or help getting up I have been doing most of those things since I am there!  Everything I can do I am doing.   Heck his roomie is a night mare and isn't considerate of the fact that G is there but yet I still ask him if he is descent when I leave so he won't feel uncomfortable. I just figure tha is the polite thing to do.

 His nurse yesterday was a doll!  She just kept saying you guys are so quiet in the corner I was getting worried about you.  the only time we really other the nurse was for more meds or for a warm blanket.  His nurse yesterday stopped me and kept saying how he was so hard to read what can she get him etc.  She said she just wanted to help but he just lays thereLOL.

 I have decided that nurse that was mean it was just her because as I was leaving last night I asked again about the visiting times.  Now the mean nurse said it was from 11-8 then the nurse yesterday said I could come when ever I want.  She recommended no earlier then 8am but she said if I wanted to be there earlier just give her a call ad it wouldn't be a problem.

Any way there is my vent  Off to the hospital!


----------



## DisneyMom5

minnie2 - I do not consider next of kin (especially spouses!) visitors!!!
They are essential for a patient's care.  I've never heard of telling a wife that she can't come till ELEVEN!  

Glad he's doing all right, in spite of the mean nurse.


----------



## karebear1

Good morning everyone!!!


Just wondering....  Anyone out there in disboutique land watch The Biggest Loser last night???

I just have to know  because I need to let everyone here know that TARA ROCKS!!!! Could you believe your eyes when she came from behind, withj all that extra weight to win the challenge?!?!?!? She's my hero!    (if you haven't seen it- you need to- it's AWESOME!)


----------



## HeatherSue

Prayer request for a fellow Disboutiquer:

I got an e-mail from hudsonsinaf today.  Her name is Shannon. She doesn't post much, but she's a lurker.  We e-mail each other every once in a while and she's a real sweetheart.  Here's some of the e-mail:

"Our youngest daughter, Samantha, who was born January 16th is having some issues.  Since birth, she has had feeding issues.  Over the last few weeks, she has had weird swelling over her right temple area that at times gets more severe, and moves down her jaw.  During the periods of severity, she refuses to eat and starts vomiting.  Today we took her to the pediatrician for a weight check.  In the last week, she has lost half a pound.  He started looking at her swelling and decided to do a head x-ray to see if anything showed up... it came back abnormal.  We are being sent to MUSC (Medical University of South Carolina) to the oncology floor tomorrow morning.

Let me re-emphasize, we do not know anything as of yet!  I know whenever I hear the words "oncology" and "cancer" my heart drops and I think the worst.  We are praying that the pediatrician is just being extremely overcautious and wants to eliminate the worst possibilities first.  With that said, however, it amazes us that they got us a next day appointment considering it usually takes FOREVER for the military to get us sent anywhere - we are going without a referral or pre-authorization, which just never happens!

Please pray for the wisdom of the doctors, health for Sam and peace of mind for us... "


----------



## DisneyMom5

HeatherSue said:


> Prayer request for a fellow Disboutiquer:
> 
> I got an e-mail from hudsonsinaf today.  Her name is Shannon. She doesn't post much, but she's a lurker.  We e-mail each other every once in a while and she's a real sweetheart.  Here's some of the e-mail:
> 
> "Our youngest daughter, Samantha, who was born January 16th is having some issues.  Since birth, she has had feeding issues.  Over the last few weeks, she has had weird swelling over her right temple area that at times gets more severe, and moves down her jaw.  During the periods of severity, she refuses to eat and starts vomiting.  Today we took her to the pediatrician for a weight check.  In the last week, she has lost half a pound.  He started looking at her swelling and decided to do a head x-ray to see if anything showed up... it came back abnormal.  We are being sent to MUSC (Medical University of South Carolina) to the oncology floor tomorrow morning.
> 
> Let me re-emphasize, we do not know anything as of yet!  I know whenever I hear the words "oncology" and "cancer" my heart drops and I think the worst.  We are praying that the pediatrician is just being extremely overcautious and wants to eliminate the worst possibilities first.  With that said, however, it amazes us that they got us a next day appointment considering it usually takes FOREVER for the military to get us sent anywhere - we are going without a referral or pre-authorization, which just never happens!
> 
> Please pray for the wisdom of the doctors, health for Sam and peace of mind for us... "



Praying!  Samantha was born on my sis's birthday!
Let us know when you hear more!


----------



## karebear1

Prayers for Samantha and her family said!


----------



## Haganfam5

I will most definitly be praying for little Samantha. 
So sad,.. my heart goes out to her and her family. 
It hurts me so much more when I hear about the little ones. You just want to get in their shoes and fight it for them.  I went through a lot with my youngest as a baby and I just wanted to take it all away from her and make her feel better. Obviously you can't and it just hurts more.  I also know that the waiting and searching for answers feels like..............so I will be sending lots of positive prayers to them!


----------



## NaeNae

HeatherSue said:


> Prayer request for a fellow Disboutiquer:
> 
> I got an e-mail from hudsonsinaf today.  Her name is Shannon. She doesn't post much, but she's a lurker.  We e-mail each other every once in a while and she's a real sweetheart.  Here's some of the e-mail:
> 
> "Our youngest daughter, Samantha, who was born January 16th is having some issues.  Since birth, she has had feeding issues.  Over the last few weeks, she has had weird swelling over her right temple area that at times gets more severe, and moves down her jaw.  During the periods of severity, she refuses to eat and starts vomiting.  Today we took her to the pediatrician for a weight check.  In the last week, she has lost half a pound.  He started looking at her swelling and decided to do a head x-ray to see if anything showed up... it came back abnormal.  We are being sent to MUSC (Medical University of South Carolina) to the oncology floor tomorrow morning.
> 
> Let me re-emphasize, we do not know anything as of yet!  I know whenever I hear the words "oncology" and "cancer" my heart drops and I think the worst.  We are praying that the pediatrician is just being extremely overcautious and wants to eliminate the worst possibilities first.  With that said, however, it amazes us that they got us a next day appointment considering it usually takes FOREVER for the military to get us sent anywhere - we are going without a referral or pre-authorization, which just never happens!
> 
> Please pray for the wisdom of the doctors, health for Sam and peace of mind for us... "



Prayer and hugs are being sent their way.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## HeatherSue

lynnanddbyz said:


> My little camera shy son is suppose to be showing off his sleep pants not his Star Wars pose.  I made a pair for his older brother but he does not want to have his picture taken


I un-th_ed them!  I wanna see bigger pictures!  The pants look really cute! 



lynnanddbyz said:


> I have to make a correction.  My son is very upset.  Yoda has a cloak not a cape.  Superman has a cape.  Sorry for the mistake.


Well, DUH!    Awesome cloak!!



eyor44 said:


> I am hoping for a bit of advice.
> I am getting rather brave in my attempts to learn to sew. I have been reading about ruffles and wanted to try, so I ask my friend who mentioned she had a machine if her's had a ruffler foot. She said she thought so and we would get it out after dinner to check. (she had invited us to dinner). So after the kids play in the pool, I admire their new dock and we eat dinner, we go upstairs to get out her machine.
> 
> As she is opening the box, I'm thinking "Switzerland, her machine is from Switzerland?" Then I see the machine.  Oh my goodness, I think you just hand it the material and it asks what would you like. So I'm like "Um, can you do a bit of embroidry with it?" She say "oh, yes, monograms and stuff".
> 
> Now, I am in heaven.Her husband is happy because he bought it for her over a year ago and she hasn't touched it. (she lost three machines and a ton of material to Hurricane Katrina and she still feels bad about that.)
> 
> Question: We are going to get it out and try to use it, but I am completely sewing machine illiterate and she hasn't touched a machine for 3 1/2 years. Does anyone here have a Bernina? Will we be able to figure out how to use it without too much difficulty?
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


That is awesome!  Have you looked in the bookmarks?  There's a section called "embroidery machine" that you could look under for some tips.



Twins+2more said:


> ive been so busy sewing princess dresses for the twins.  Sure is quiet here today.  What is everyone up to today?


I was trying to update my TR.  I'm about 1/2 way through the next installment.



anewvance said:


> She is thrilled it twirsl..


How pretty!!  I've got news for you- you ARE a seamstress!  It turned out wonderful!  Don't be a stranger!



danicaw said:


>


WOW!!! Those are gorgeous cakes!! I particularly like the planet one.  WOW!!!
You put my cakes to shame!



livndisney said:


>


Yes, his fashion sense has really improved!
That's my girl!!!  



Haganfam5 said:


>


Wow, that is quite a pose!  He is such a handsome little guy!  Those eyes!



billwendy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does anyone know of a skirt pattern in a size juniors 3/5 that uses about a yard of the main material?????
> 
> Thanks, Wendy


How about the tween skirt on YCMT?  I love that pattern!  I know it didn't take much fabric when I made one.  I modified it to fit a size 10/12 women's.



sheridee32 said:


>


That is adorable!! So is she!! Don't be scared to post nice, big, pictures!!  These are a little on the small side!



fairygoodmother said:


> It (lavender, strapless, bubble skirt) will be black brocade.
> The pattern's smallest size is 6.  Two of her bridesmaids are size 4, but with a "C" cup.  I'm freaking out. How will I make it fit????  Does anyone wanna help?????  Come on over...we'll have a marathon sewing day.


That is such a pretty dress! I'm glad to hear they're thin, though.  I would really feel for the full figured girl being forced to wear a strapless dress!



minnie2 said:


> Sorry for the drive by! I need to go back and read but I am so tired!
> 
> Sadly George DIDN"T come home his fever was too high so he is in again tonight but when I left his fever was at 101 so I am not hopeful for tomorrow him coming home.
> Thankfully my girlfriend took the kids after my brother had to go home and she will watch them again tomorrow.
> I am so tired and drain I just want him home!  I know he wants to be home too but he is really hurting.  I feel awful.  Then the guy in the next bed is annoying UGH!  He bashes his wife to the people who have come to see him then I meet his wife and she is a pain in the butt and they start fighting!  UGH!  The guy hasn't been mean to us at all it is just that he is driving us crazy with stuff he says to people around him.  UGH!  Then I feel bad because his wife comes in for maybe 15-minutes to a half hour every day.  I just can't imagine that if my husband was in the hospital!  Then again I am the one who is there all day every day and feels guilty she comes home to take care of the kids!
> 
> Thanks all for the wishes!  And letting me vent.  Maybe tomorrow morning I can read a bit before I go to see him....


  This must be so hard on you and George!!  I hope he gets to come home soon!

Henry was in a motorcycle accident soon after we were married (when we were both 20 and looked about 12).  The nurses would kick me out at the end of the day and wouldn't let me back until visiting hours started in the morning.  Looking back, I thought it was because we both looked so young.  But, his roomate was allowed to have visitors until midnight (since the visitor worked at the hospital) and he would stay up all night watching tv.  UGH!  Thankfully the hospital has switched to all private rooms now.  If I had it to do over again, I would have told them that I WAS STAYING!  Don't be afraid to speak up if you want to come earlier or stay later. 



*Toadstool* said:


> I watched one of my friends get engaged tonight at bible study. We are a close knit group of girls, and he got on one knee in front of us. I felt so lucky to be there for their special moment. I am sooo happy for her!!!


That is so cool!  I think I'd cry!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> She is such a cutie!  Thank you, Madi!
> 
> 
> 
> Stephres said:
> 
> 
> 
> Teresa, I consider Daniela our little sister not the baby. It makes me feel less old (cough, cough).
> 
> I have some things to show off, maybe later. Right now I am consumed with a weird rash on one side of Megan's neck. Yesterday was the make-up day for field day (it rained Monday) so she was outside quite a bit so I think it might be heat rash. It is red, itchy and pimply looking. I put some benadryl topical cream on it to help with the itch and it looks worse this morning! I am going to try some of that bactroban cream they gave me for her butt infection. Any of my nurse friends who have better ideas, please share!
> 
> 
> 
> I hate to break it to you Steph, but most of us are old enough to be Daniela's mother.
> 
> Yikes, not more weird skin stuff for poor Megan!  Don't hesitate to take her to the doctor if you're worried about it!
> 
> 
> 
> Stephres said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I forgot to mention: congratulations Tom! His beautiful table runner was featured in the youcanmakethis newsletter. Way to go!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to post this, too!  It's so cool to see "one of our own" in the newsletter!!
> 
> 
> 
> DisneyMom5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> minnie2 - I do not consider next of kin (especially spouses!) visitors!!!
> They are essential for a patient's care.  I've never heard of telling a wife that she can't come till ELEVEN!
> 
> Glad he's doing all right, in spite of the mean nurse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See above where I told how the nurses treated me when Henry was in the hospital.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Prayers for Samantha!!





Haganfam5 said:


> You have a Jedi too??!!   I am sure our sons would get along great!!! Your pictures reminded me of one of my son. I thought maybe you would like to see it.  He has the Jedi pose down too! This is my sons black Luke costume I made. (I apologize I don't know which movie it was from).....(my son does though, he asked for this outfit in particular  and even showed me the pictures of it  I have a very bad memory ) He is in bed or I would ask him. Please forgive me Star Wars fans .



Okay...here we go....Revenge of the Sith which is Episode III...umm...not that I would know...umm...geek that I am....  wait...that is Anakin...hmmm....I guess if Luke was in black, that would be Revenge of the Jedi, which is Episode VI.


----------



## phins_jazy

Prayers going out to Samantha.  I hope they're able to find some answers today.


----------



## Haganfam5

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Prayers for Samantha!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay...here we go....Revenge of the Sith which is Episode III...umm...not that I would know...umm...geek that I am....  wait...that is Anakin...hmmm....I guess if Luke was in black, that would be Revenge of the Jedi, which is Episode VI.




Yes!! Your right! Revenge, or Return of the Jedi! The third original movie.  My son played the scene for me when Luke enters Jabba's palace with his hood over his head. That's it! Too funny!  I went nuts trying to find the right wool for the cloak. I think I spent more on it than I do on clothing for myself! I wish he could wear it to Star Wars weekends but it's way too hot in Florida in June!


----------



## DisneyMOM09

karebear1 said:


> Good morning everyone!!!
> 
> 
> Just wondering....  Anyone out there in disboutique land watch The Biggest Loser last night???
> 
> I just have to know  because I need to let everyone here know that TARA ROCKS!!!! Could you believe your eyes when she came from behind, withj all that extra weight to win the challenge?!?!?!? She's my hero!    (if you haven't seen it- you need to- it's AWESOME!)



I love the Biggest Loser!! Tara does rock, she totally kicked butt pulling that car. Poor Aubrey, I can relate to not making time for yourself, and I imagine going home and trying to work out was very difficult. Hope she gets back on track!!!


----------



## phins_jazy

Ok, I've got a question regarding the anna wrap dress.  Is there a similar pattern made by any of the big 3 pattern companies?  I hate spending $12 for a pattern if I can get a very similar one for $1.99   Thanks!!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Haganfam5 said:


> You have a Jedi too??!!   I am sure our sons would get along great!!! Your pictures reminded me of one of my son. I thought maybe you would like to see it.  He has the Jedi pose down too! This is my sons black Luke costume I made. (I apologize I don't know which movie it was from).....(my son does though, he asked for this outfit in particular  and even showed me the pictures of it  I have a very bad memory ) He is in bed or I would ask him. Please forgive me Star Wars fans .


Another great Jedi and cloak too!




sheridee32 said:


> sorry I think the pictures are to big tried to make smaller threw this together for our trip leaving thiursday, thought that my texas dgd needed to let people know mickey can be a cowboy too


COOL!  How did you do the cowboy?



minnie2 said:


> Sorry for the drive by! I need to go back and read but I am so tired!
> 
> Sadly George DIDN"T come home his fever was too high so he is in again tonight but when I left his fever was at 101 so I am not hopeful for tomorrow him coming home.
> Thankfully my girlfriend took the kids after my brother had to go home and she will watch them again tomorrow.
> I am so tired and drain I just want him home!  I know he wants to be home too but he is really hurting.  I feel awful.  Then the guy in the next bed is annoying UGH!  He bashes his wife to the people who have come to see him then I meet his wife and she is a pain in the butt and they start fighting!  UGH!  The guy hasn't been mean to us at all it is just that he is driving us crazy with stuff he says to people around him.  UGH!  Then I feel bad because his wife comes in for maybe 15-minutes to a half hour every day.  I just can't imagine that if my husband was in the hospital!  Then again I am the one who is there all day every day and feels guilty she comes home to take care of the kids!
> 
> Thanks all for the wishes!  And letting me vent.  Maybe tomorrow morning I can read a bit before I go to see him....


Hope George is feeling better today.  Hope the mean one is off for a few days.



HeatherSue said:


> Prayer request for a fellow Disboutiquer:
> 
> I got an e-mail from hudsonsinaf today.  Her name is Shannon. She doesn't post much, but she's a lurker.  We e-mail each other every once in a while and she's a real sweetheart.  Here's some of the e-mail:
> 
> "Our youngest daughter, Samantha, who was born January 16th is having some issues.  Since birth, she has had feeding issues.  Over the last few weeks, she has had weird swelling over her right temple area that at times gets more severe, and moves down her jaw.  During the periods of severity, she refuses to eat and starts vomiting.  Today we took her to the pediatrician for a weight check.  In the last week, she has lost half a pound.  He started looking at her swelling and decided to do a head x-ray to see if anything showed up... it came back abnormal.  We are being sent to MUSC (Medical University of South Carolina) to the oncology floor tomorrow morning.
> 
> Let me re-emphasize, we do not know anything as of yet!  I know whenever I hear the words "oncology" and "cancer" my heart drops and I think the worst.  We are praying that the pediatrician is just being extremely overcautious and wants to eliminate the worst possibilities first.  With that said, however, it amazes us that they got us a next day appointment considering it usually takes FOREVER for the military to get us sent anywhere - we are going without a referral or pre-authorization, which just never happens!
> 
> Please pray for the wisdom of the doctors, health for Sam and peace of mind for us... "


Lots of prayers for Sam and her family!


----------



## MouseTriper

HeatherSue said:


> Prayer request for a fellow Disboutiquer:
> 
> I got an e-mail from hudsonsinaf today.  Her name is Shannon. She doesn't post much, but she's a lurker.  We e-mail each other every once in a while and she's a real sweetheart.  Here's some of the e-mail:
> 
> "Our youngest daughter, Samantha, who was born January 16th is having some issues.  Since birth, she has had feeding issues.  Over the last few weeks, she has had weird swelling over her right temple area that at times gets more severe, and moves down her jaw.  During the periods of severity, she refuses to eat and starts vomiting.  Today we took her to the pediatrician for a weight check.  In the last week, she has lost half a pound.  He started looking at her swelling and decided to do a head x-ray to see if anything showed up... it came back abnormal.  We are being sent to MUSC (Medical University of South Carolina) to the oncology floor tomorrow morning.
> 
> Let me re-emphasize, we do not know anything as of yet!  I know whenever I hear the words "oncology" and "cancer" my heart drops and I think the worst.  We are praying that the pediatrician is just being extremely overcautious and wants to eliminate the worst possibilities first.  With that said, however, it amazes us that they got us a next day appointment considering it usually takes FOREVER for the military to get us sent anywhere - we are going without a referral or pre-authorization, which just never happens!
> 
> Please pray for the wisdom of the doctors, health for Sam and peace of mind for us... "



Awww I am praying for Samantha and her family.  It breaks my heart when kids are sick.  I hope they figure out what is going on and that it is nothing serious!!! My thoughts and prayers are with them!


----------



## MouseTriper

I am so behind on this thread, both my kids have been sick with those nasty colds and coughs.  I have skimmed through parts and just wanted to say that *all the new outfits look adorable.  *

Prayers to all those that are sick or injured.  *WENDY*...so glad to hear about Daniel.  What a little trooper he is....I hope his benefit goes well Friday.

Ohh and the* CAKES*....WOW...the cakes!!!  They all look so yummy and delicious!!!!!!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Haganfam5 said:


> Yes!! Your right! Revenge, or Return of the Jedi! The third original movie.  My son played the scene for me when Luke enters Jabba's palace with his hood over his head. That's it! Too funny!  I went nuts trying to find the right wool for the cloak. I think I spent more on it than I do on clothing for myself! I wish he could wear it to Star Wars weekends but it's way too hot in Florida in June!




Oops...typo I guess...you are right Return of the Jedi...I guess I wanted him to take revenge!  LOL!  I keep getting request for a robe...more Anakin style than Luke.  But I haven't done it yet. I better get on that!


----------



## Jennia

sheridee32 said:


> sorry I think the pictures are to big tried to make smaller threw this together for our trip leaving thiursday, thought that my texas dgd needed to let people know mickey can be a cowboy too



LOVE it!



fairygoodmother said:


> I actually used Carla's pattern for the first time on Sierra's top.  Olivia's was a McCalls pajama pattern I think.  Both of those outfits were super easy.  As for Raggedy Ann, that's IT!  NO MORE UNTIL AFTER THE WEDDING!  I mean it!  Nothing, Zilch, Nada!
> 
> As for the china, the funniest thing about that is that Karen won't bring it back home to me.  She's afraid to transport it in her car!
> 
> And for the wedding,  I'm using this pattern for bridesmaids:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It (lavender, strapless, bubble skirt) will be black brocade.
> The pattern's smallest size is 6.  Two of her bridesmaids are size 4, but with a "C" cup.  I'm freaking out. How will I make it fit????  Does anyone wanna help?????  Come on over...we'll have a marathon sewing day.



IMO, the size 6 they list isn't like a retailer's size 6, so I'd go more by their measurements. Could you cut ou the larger size top and put in darts to make the rest of the bodice smaller?



minnie2 said:


> Sorry for the drive by! I need to go back and read but I am so tired!
> 
> Sadly George DIDN"T come home his fever was too high so he is in again tonight but when I left his fever was at 101 so I am not hopeful for tomorrow him coming home.
> Thankfully my girlfriend took the kids after my brother had to go home and she will watch them again tomorrow.
> I am so tired and drain I just want him home!  I know he wants to be home too but he is really hurting.  I feel awful.  Then the guy in the next bed is annoying UGH!  He bashes his wife to the people who have come to see him then I meet his wife and she is a pain in the butt and they start fighting!  UGH!  The guy hasn't been mean to us at all it is just that he is driving us crazy with stuff he says to people around him.  UGH!  Then I feel bad because his wife comes in for maybe 15-minutes to a half hour every day.  I just can't imagine that if my husband was in the hospital!  Then again I am the one who is there all day every day and feels guilty she comes home to take care of the kids!
> 
> Thanks all for the wishes!  And letting me vent.  Maybe tomorrow morning I can read a bit before I go to see him....



Hopefully his temp comes down soon! I'm glad that you have someone there to help you with the kids, too, it's so hard to function normally when your spouse is not doing well. 



*Toadstool* said:


> Love the dresses. That Elmo outfit is just darling!
> 
> 
> Cute bracelet. Does the bead come off easily? I would be so worried my DD would break it.


Nope, the bead doesn't move from where it's at since the cording I used is pretty thick (wanted something super sturdy since it's for a child). The bead will turn, but it won't actually move along the cording, if that makes sense. 



HeatherSue said:


> Prayer request for a fellow Disboutiquer:
> 
> I got an e-mail from hudsonsinaf today.  Her name is Shannon. She doesn't post much, but she's a lurker.  We e-mail each other every once in a while and she's a real sweetheart.  Here's some of the e-mail:
> 
> "Our youngest daughter, Samantha, who was born January 16th is having some issues.  Since birth, she has had feeding issues.  Over the last few weeks, she has had weird swelling over her right temple area that at times gets more severe, and moves down her jaw.  During the periods of severity, she refuses to eat and starts vomiting.  Today we took her to the pediatrician for a weight check.  In the last week, she has lost half a pound.  He started looking at her swelling and decided to do a head x-ray to see if anything showed up... it came back abnormal.  We are being sent to MUSC (Medical University of South Carolina) to the oncology floor tomorrow morning.
> 
> Let me re-emphasize, we do not know anything as of yet!  I know whenever I hear the words "oncology" and "cancer" my heart drops and I think the worst.  We are praying that the pediatrician is just being extremely overcautious and wants to eliminate the worst possibilities first.  With that said, however, it amazes us that they got us a next day appointment considering it usually takes FOREVER for the military to get us sent anywhere - we are going without a referral or pre-authorization, which just never happens!
> 
> Please pray for the wisdom of the doctors, health for Sam and peace of mind for us... "



Aww, poor baby, will definitely be hoping for the best for them, definitely let us know as soon as you hear something else.


----------



## pixeegrl

fairygoodmother said:


> And for the wedding,  I'm using this pattern for bridesmaids:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It (lavender, strapless, bubble skirt) will be black brocade.
> The pattern's smallest size is 6.  Two of her bridesmaids are size 4, but with a "C" cup.  I'm freaking out. How will I make it fit????  Does anyone wanna help?????  Come on over...we'll have a marathon sewing day.



Most pattern sized run smaller than actual store bought dresses so you shouldn't have a problem, just make sure you measure everyone and don't just go by the size on the pattern! Good luck, these are really cute!


----------



## kjbrown

karebear1 said:


> Good morning everyone!!!
> 
> 
> Just wondering....  Anyone out there in disboutique land watch The Biggest Loser last night???
> 
> I just have to know  because I need to let everyone here know that TARA ROCKS!!!! Could you believe your eyes when she came from behind, withj all that extra weight to win the challenge?!?!?!? She's my hero!    (if you haven't seen it- you need to- it's AWESOME!)



I am a huge fan of the Biggest Loser!  I love that show.  I don't really feel the love for Tara, BUT last night was awesome.

On a similar note, but unrelated to sewing...I am doing my final "mentor" session next Monday for Weight Watchers!  I am training to be a leader and next Monday I will be conducting my first meeting with my trainer and my mentor both watching!    Please please please wish me luck!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

On a similar note, but unrelated to sewing...I am doing my final "mentor" session next Monday for Weight Watchers!  I am training to be a leader and next Monday I will be conducting my first meeting with my trainer and my mentor both watching!    Please please please wish me luck!  [/QUOTE]


That is so AWESOME!  And what a great accomplishment. I think Weight Watcher is a great tool!  And I'm sure you will be in the fabulousity category!


----------



## Haganfam5

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Oops...typo I guess...you are right Return of the Jedi...I guess I wanted him to take revenge!  LOL!  I keep getting request for a robe...more Anakin style than Luke.  But I haven't done it yet. I better get on that!



I know, I love when my kids put in a "request" I seem to work on those faster. At least I know they want what I am making! . I just made my niece a Dora dress that I thought she would love...well, she took one look at it and that was IT! She wouldn't even try it on!

I think a Jedi robe is a Jedi robe...????  Correct me if I am wrong and I apologize ahead of time but I think they are all pretty much the same style.  My son was Anakin a couple of years ago and I made pretty much the same thing just with cheaper material.  I know, it doesn't really matter, I just like to be authentic and I hope I didn't miss something .  I found this pic:

http://blogs.starwars.com/static/img/image-selector/full/collecting/32.jpg

Oh, and this site is great when your making Star Wars stuff (I have made quite a few). This will bring you right to the Jedi robe page:

http://www.padawansguide.com/robe.shtml

I hope those links work for you.

They are really simple to make. The hardest part is finding the right brown. I didn't know how hard it would be to find brown and gray material until I went looking for it.  Plus, it was in August when I was looking so they don't usually stock to much heavier winter like material then.


----------



## my*2*angels

HI EVERYONE! I haven't been on in awhile, but I just wanted to say  CONGRATULATIONS TOM!!!  I saw your beautiful tablerunner in the ycmt newsletter!  GREAT JOB!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

The UPS guy came today......and........he brought me my sewing machine......I want to stay home and play with it...but I have my last clinical for the term.


----------



## *Toadstool*

karebear1 said:


> Good morning everyone!!!
> 
> 
> Just wondering....  Anyone out there in disboutique land watch The Biggest Loser last night???
> 
> I just have to know  because I need to let everyone here know that TARA ROCKS!!!! Could you believe your eyes when she came from behind, withj all that extra weight to win the challenge?!?!?!? She's my hero!    (if you haven't seen it- you need to- it's AWESOME!)


I knew she would do it. That was amazing!



HeatherSue said:


> Prayer request for a fellow Disboutiquer:
> 
> I got an e-mail from hudsonsinaf today.  Her name is Shannon. She doesn't post much, but she's a lurker.  We e-mail each other every once in a while and she's a real sweetheart.  Here's some of the e-mail:
> 
> "Our youngest daughter, Samantha, who was born January 16th is having some issues.  Since birth, she has had feeding issues.  Over the last few weeks, she has had weird swelling over her right temple area that at times gets more severe, and moves down her jaw.  During the periods of severity, she refuses to eat and starts vomiting.  Today we took her to the pediatrician for a weight check.  In the last week, she has lost half a pound.  He started looking at her swelling and decided to do a head x-ray to see if anything showed up... it came back abnormal.  We are being sent to MUSC (Medical University of South Carolina) to the oncology floor tomorrow morning.
> 
> Let me re-emphasize, we do not know anything as of yet!  I know whenever I hear the words "oncology" and "cancer" my heart drops and I think the worst.  We are praying that the pediatrician is just being extremely overcautious and wants to eliminate the worst possibilities first.  With that said, however, it amazes us that they got us a next day appointment considering it usually takes FOREVER for the military to get us sent anywhere - we are going without a referral or pre-authorization, which just never happens!
> 
> Please pray for the wisdom of the doctors, health for Sam and peace of mind for us... "


 to Shannon. let us know what happens please!



phins_jazy said:


> Ok, I've got a question regarding the anna wrap dress.  Is there a similar pattern made by any of the big 3 pattern companies?  I hate spending $12 for a pattern if I can get a very similar one for $1.99   Thanks!!


There is one that people think is similar. I will try to find it, and post it later.
To me it wasn't that similar. The back was similar though.


mom2prettyprincess said:


> The UPS guy came today......and........he brought me my sewing machine......I want to stay home and play with it...but I have my last clinical for the term.



What did you get???

I am waiting for UPS to bring my new All-Clad pan.


----------



## jessica52877

I have mainly been lurking but I think I have seen it all now. 

I just love the cakes posted! I love to dabble in the making cakes but mine aren't that special.

The new things posted are all so cute! I miss being able to comment on all of them. The jedi robes Dallas would love. He was darth vader for halloween but I put about zero effort into it because he only wears the costume for about an hour if that. He was happy and that is what counts right.

I love the pictures at Epcot with Davy Jones (right?) but Morgan looks like she is having a blast. Has anyone ever noticed that she is always happy no matter what she is doing!


----------



## karebear1

kjbrown said:


> I am a huge fan of the Biggest Loser!  I love that show.  I don't really feel the love for Tara, BUT last night was awesome.
> 
> On a similar note, but unrelated to sewing...I am doing my final "mentor" session next Monday for Weight Watchers!  I am training to be a leader and next Monday I will be conducting my first meeting with my trainer and my mentor both watching!    Please please please wish me luck!



ya know that is so awesome! You'll do GREAT as a leader I'm sure!  WOW!!! What I would do to be in your shoes right now!!  GOOD FOR YOU!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Hi friends,

I am leaving shortly for a 4 hour drive in a winter storm warning to go to lander.  There is the brain injury conference and I wanted to go to see if there is any progress in recovery.  

FD will be offered for Chase Visa card holders tomorrow so I hope they understand when I have to run out and call CRO! to get my FD.

Wishing everyone a good week.  Still sick!


----------



## DisneyMom5

MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am leaving shortly for a 4 hour drive in a winter storm warning to go to lander.  There is the brain injury conference and I wanted to go to see if there is any progress in recovery.
> 
> FD will be offered for Chase Visa card holders tomorrow so I hope they understand when I have to run out and call CRO! to get my FD.
> 
> Wishing everyone a good week.  Still sick!



I have a son with a TBI.  Hoping you find out that there is a LOT of progress!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

does anyone have a coupon code for youcanmakethis.com?


----------



## HeatherSue

I just updated my trip report!  This is the day where
TESSA MEETS LUKE!!! 
Link in my siggy!



kjbrown said:


> On a similar note, but unrelated to sewing...I am doing my final "mentor" session next Monday for Weight Watchers!  I am training to be a leader and next Monday I will be conducting my first meeting with my trainer and my mentor both watching!    Please please please wish me luck!


Wow!! That is awesome!!  I lost a whole bunch of weight with Weight Watchers after I had Tessa.  I was down to my goal weight and wearing a size 4 jeans.  *sigh* Then, I got pregnant with Sawyer and haven't made the effort to do the program again.



Haganfam5 said:


> I just made my niece a Dora dress that I thought she would love...well, she took one look at it and that was IT! She wouldn't even try it on!


 I had a very similar experience yesterday!  Sawyer LOVES Dora, but they don't sell boy's clothes with Dora on them.  So, yesterday I appliqued Dora's head onto an orange t-shirt for him.  I gave it to him, expecting him to just love it.  He threw it down and said "I hate it!  It's for Tess!  I want Diego!" Keep in mind that he doesn't talk very well, so this was quite a mouthful for him.  So, he really hates it!  He did eventually put it on and wear it for the rest of the day.  He still insists that it's for Tessa.  I guess that's why they don't make boys clothes with Dora on them! 



mom2prettyprincess said:


> The UPS guy came today......and........he brought me my sewing machine......I want to stay home and play with it...but I have my last clinical for the term.


YAY!!!!   It's a momentous occasion!



MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am leaving shortly for a 4 hour drive in a winter storm warning to go to lander.  There is the brain injury conference and I wanted to go to see if there is any progress in recovery.
> 
> FD will be offered for Chase Visa card holders tomorrow so I hope they understand when I have to run out and call CRO! to get my FD.
> 
> Wishing everyone a good week.  Still sick!



You be careful young lady!  I hope there's some new research that will help you and maybe even Sarah's little guy!


----------



## teresajoy

livndisney said:


> Just for you we waited in line for over two hours so we could be in the front And you know I NEVER wait in line LOL
> 
> We were actually front row about 5 people from the center. As soon as I figure our how I will try and email you the video.



Thank you Cindee and Morgan!!! 

I can't wait for the video!!! 





*Toadstool* said:


> I watched one of my friends get engaged tonight at bible study. We are a close knit group of girls, and he got on one knee in front of us. I felt so lucky to be there for their special moment. I am sooo happy for her!!!



Oh that is so sweet!!! I would have been crying too! 


Tykatmadismomma said:


> :
> 
> Madi came in as I was posting and wanted to use all the smilies she likes.



I love all the smilies Madi!!! Thank you! 



Stephres said:


> Teresa, I consider Daniela our little sister not the baby. It makes me feel less old (cough, cough).
> 
> I have some things to show off, maybe later. Right now I am consumed with a weird rash on one side of Megan's neck. Yesterday was the make-up day for field day (it rained Monday) so she was outside quite a bit so I think it might be heat rash. It is red, itchy and pimply looking. I put some benadryl topical cream on it to help with the itch and it looks worse this morning! I am going to try some of that bactroban cream they gave me for her butt infection. Any of my nurse friends who have better ideas, please share!


Like Heather said, we could be Daniela's Mom! I'm so glad she likes to hang out with us old people though! 

Poor Megan!! I hope it clears up quick! 



karebear1 said:


> Good morning everyone!!!
> 
> 
> Just wondering....  Anyone out there in disboutique land watch The Biggest Loser last night???
> 
> I just have to know  because I need to let everyone here know that TARA ROCKS!!!! Could you believe your eyes when she came from behind, withj all that extra weight to win the challenge?!?!?!? She's my hero!  (if you haven't seen it- you need to- it's AWESOME!)



I was literally jumping up and down screaming (softly so as not to wake up the kids) during that race!!! 

And, I could have SMACKED Aubrey for making fun of her when she was about to start crying! I was NOT sorry when she went home last night. 



HeatherSue said:


> Prayer request for a fellow Disboutiquer:
> 
> I got an e-mail from hudsonsinaf today.  Her name is Shannon. She doesn't post much, but she's a lurker.  We e-mail each other every once in a while and she's a real sweetheart.  Here's some of the e-mail:
> 
> "Our youngest daughter, Samantha, who was born January 16th is having some issues.  Since birth, she has had feeding issues.  Over the last few weeks, she has had weird swelling over her right temple area that at times gets more severe, and moves down her jaw.  During the periods of severity, she refuses to eat and starts vomiting.  Today we took her to the pediatrician for a weight check.  In the last week, she has lost half a pound.  He started looking at her swelling and decided to do a head x-ray to see if anything showed up... it came back abnormal.  We are being sent to MUSC (Medical University of South Carolina) to the oncology floor tomorrow morning.
> 
> Let me re-emphasize, we do not know anything as of yet!  I know whenever I hear the words "oncology" and "cancer" my heart drops and I think the worst.  We are praying that the pediatrician is just being extremely overcautious and wants to eliminate the worst possibilities first.  With that said, however, it amazes us that they got us a next day appointment considering it usually takes FOREVER for the military to get us sent anywhere - we are going without a referral or pre-authorization, which just never happens!
> 
> Please pray for the wisdom of the doctors, health for Sam and peace of mind for us... "




Oh no, I hope Samantha will be ok. We will be praying for you guys. 
Heather, thanks for letting us know. 


HeatherSue said:


> Henry was in a motorcycle accident soon after we were married (when we were both 20 and looked about 12).  The nurses would kick me out at the end of the day and wouldn't let me back until visiting hours started in the morning.  Looking back, I thought it was because we both looked so young.  But, his roomate was allowed to have visitors until midnight (since the visitor worked at the hospital) and he would stay up all night watching tv.  UGH!  Thankfully the hospital has switched to all private rooms now.  If I had it to do over again, I would have told them that I WAS STAYING!  Don't be afraid to speak up if you want to come earlier or stay later.



They really treated you badly. 



kjbrown said:


> I am a huge fan of the Biggest Loser!  I love that show.  I don't really feel the love for Tara, BUT last night was awesome.
> 
> On a similar note, but unrelated to sewing...I am doing my final "mentor" session next Monday for Weight Watchers!  I am training to be a leader and next Monday I will be conducting my first meeting with my trainer and my mentor both watching!   Please please please wish me luck!



That is wonderful!!! I would like to get back to Weight Watchers. 





mom2prettyprincess said:


> The UPS guy came today......and........he brought me my sewing machine......I want to stay home and play with it...but I have my last clinical for the term.




YIPPEE!!!


----------



## teresajoy

*All right, all right!!! 

I know you are all on the edge of your seats waiting for the next 
Big Give!!!

Well, my dears.....*
*
the 





WAIT 





IS 



OVER!!!*​
Let me introduce you to sweet little 4 year old Olivia!!!






When Olivia's Mom was 18 weeks pregnant, they were told Olivia had severe heart deffects and were encouraged to end the pregnancy. Of course her parents wouldn't do that, and Olivia has proved to be a little fighter!! (I'm crying just typing this) She has had three heart surgeries since she has been born, and hopefully will require no more.  

PTR: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=30923172#post30923172

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=67726&threadid=598862&page=1#4219617


She loves dresses, and princesses and RUFFLES!!!! My kind of girl!


----------



## jenharring

is there a link someone can send me for the other thread


----------



## lynnanddbyz

Haganfam5 said:


> You have a Jedi too??!!   I am sure our sons would get along great!!! Your pictures reminded me of one of my son. I thought maybe you would like to see it.  He has the Jedi pose down too! This is my sons black Luke costume I made. (I apologize I don't know which movie it was from).....(my son does though, he asked for this outfit in particular  and even showed me the pictures of it  I have a very bad memory ) He is in bed or I would ask him. Please forgive me Star Wars fans .



I think they would be great friends.  He is crazy over Star Wars.  We had to go with the brown CLOAK because he wanted to use it with his Yoda Light Saber.  So this is his Yoda outfit.  He also has a Darth Vader cape(yes I said cape) because he has the full helmet with a Darth mask.  He was Darth Vader for Halloween.  He also got to do the Jedi training when we went to Disney Studios(MGM).  He LOVED it.  
Thanks for all the wonderful words of encourgement.


----------



## twob4him

teresajoy said:


> *All right, all right!!!
> 
> I know you are all on the edge of your seats waiting for the next
> Big Give!!!
> 
> Well, my dears.....*
> *
> the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IS
> 
> 
> 
> OVER!!!*​
> Let me introduce you to sweet little 4 year old Olivia!!!
> 
> PTR: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=30923172#post30923172
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=67726&threadid=598862&page=1#4219617
> 
> 
> She loves dresses, and princesses and RUFFLES!!!! My kind of girl!



I signed up!


----------



## longaberger_lara

danicaw said:


> Not that great in my opinion.
> Its sweet, but not much flavor beyond that. Frosting tastes a lot better
> We frost first then put the fondant on... and peel it off before we eat it. But it sure can look pretty. And maybe some of the other brands of fondant taste better? Sugarcraft has a few options, but we haven't tried them yet.



Just wanted to comment on this. I'm not a big fondant fan, but I made my daughter's cake this past weekend and made marshmallow fondant. Tasted really good and everyone seemed to like it! I think it's the texture I don't really care for, but it makes a really pretty cake! Check out cakecentral dot com if you haven't already. They've got thousands of cake pictures and lots of recipes too!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Why is it when you need somthing you can not find it anywhere?  I am in search of a Large embroidery hoop for Katilyns Mickey head tee (honestly it is to make it easier for me to bead)   But none of the stores around me have any in stock.  I even resorted looking on freecycle for one.


----------



## sheridee32

lovesdumbo said:


> Another great Jedi and cloak too!
> 
> 
> 
> COOL!  How did you do the cowboy?
> 
> 
> Hope George is feeling better today.  Hope the mean one is off for a few days.
> 
> 
> Lots of prayers for Sam and her family!



It is fabric that I bought from ebay it is what they make sheets out of and it washes great, she really likes it


----------



## billwendy

HeatherSue said:


> Prayer request for a fellow Disboutiquer:
> 
> I got an e-mail from hudsonsinaf today.  Her name is Shannon. She doesn't post much, but she's a lurker.  We e-mail each other every once in a while and she's a real sweetheart.  Here's some of the e-mail:
> 
> "Our youngest daughter, Samantha, who was born January 16th is having some issues.  Since birth, she has had feeding issues.  Over the last few weeks, she has had weird swelling over her right temple area that at times gets more severe, and moves down her jaw.  During the periods of severity, she refuses to eat and starts vomiting.  Today we took her to the pediatrician for a weight check.  In the last week, she has lost half a pound.  He started looking at her swelling and decided to do a head x-ray to see if anything showed up... it came back abnormal.  We are being sent to MUSC (Medical University of South Carolina) to the oncology floor tomorrow morning.
> 
> Let me re-emphasize, we do not know anything as of yet!  I know whenever I hear the words "oncology" and "cancer" my heart drops and I think the worst.  We are praying that the pediatrician is just being extremely overcautious and wants to eliminate the worst possibilities first.  With that said, however, it amazes us that they got us a next day appointment considering it usually takes FOREVER for the military to get us sent anywhere - we are going without a referral or pre-authorization, which just never happens!
> 
> Please pray for the wisdom of the doctors, health for Sam and peace of mind for us... "



Oh my - Im glad they shared this with you - lots of prayers headed their way - the waiting part is worse than the treatment part!! Even though I dont have any kids, I know with Daniel it was the waiting for answers and testts and ugh!!...by the way he was in a WACKY mood today!! I think its still part of the Posterior Fossa Syndrome that happened after his surgery, but I guess extra silly is better than extra sad!!!



DisneyMom5 said:


> I have a son with a TBI.  Hoping you find out that there is a LOT of progress!





MinnieVanMom said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I am leaving shortly for a 4 hour drive in a winter storm warning to go to lander.  There is the brain injury conference and I wanted to go to see if there is any progress in recovery.
> 
> FD will be offered for Chase Visa card holders tomorrow so I hope they understand when I have to run out and call CRO! to get my FD.
> 
> Wishing everyone a good week.  Still sick!



I just wanted to ask you guys if you had ever looked into the Interactive Metronome Program - I have personally seen AWESOME results with this non invasive type of therapy - and there is some good research out there to support it!!! It helps you to build super highways in your brain by doing exercises to a beat - really cool!!!! Dont hesitate to PM me if you have any questions!! BUt also athletes in professional sports and even navy fighter pilots use it to help them build their focus and mental timing! Its really cool!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

teresajoy said:


> *All right, all right!!!
> 
> I know you are all on the edge of your seats waiting for the next
> Big Give!!!
> 
> Well, my dears.....*
> *
> the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WAIT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IS
> 
> 
> 
> OVER!!!*​
> Let me introduce you to sweet little 4 year old Olivia!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Olivia's Mom was 18 weeks pregnant, they were told Olivia had severe heart deffects and were encouraged to end the pregnancy. Of course her parents wouldn't do that, and Olivia has proved to be a little fighter!! (I'm crying just typing this) She has had three heart surgeries since she has been born, and hopefully will require no more.
> 
> PTR: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=30923172#post30923172
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=67726&threadid=598862&page=1#4219617
> 
> 
> She loves dresses, and princesses and RUFFLES!!!! My kind of girl!


I'm just in love with that girl already!! 



jenharring said:


> is there a link someone can send me for the other thread


What thread are you looking for?  There are links to just about everything in the very first post in this thread.



twob4him said:


> I signed up!



Thank you, Cathy!


----------



## twob4him

Get ready for too many Bambi's!

So I enlarged the coloring book pages and they were MUCH easier to applique! It's still not perfect...but this is as good as it gets with my machine and experience (not that much!) 

















I am making a skirt or capris with "Thumper" on it. I am just trying to scrounge up enough matching fabric.


----------



## bclydia

HeatherSue said:


> Prayer request for a fellow Disboutiquer:
> 
> I got an e-mail from hudsonsinaf today.  Her name is Shannon. She doesn't post much, but she's a lurker.  We e-mail each other every once in a while and she's a real sweetheart.  Here's some of the e-mail:
> 
> "Our youngest daughter, Samantha, who was born January 16th is having some issues.  Since birth, she has had feeding issues.  Over the last few weeks, she has had weird swelling over her right temple area that at times gets more severe, and moves down her jaw.  During the periods of severity, she refuses to eat and starts vomiting.  Today we took her to the pediatrician for a weight check.  In the last week, she has lost half a pound.  He started looking at her swelling and decided to do a head x-ray to see if anything showed up... it came back abnormal.  We are being sent to MUSC (Medical University of South Carolina) to the oncology floor tomorrow morning.
> 
> Let me re-emphasize, we do not know anything as of yet!  I know whenever I hear the words "oncology" and "cancer" my heart drops and I think the worst.  We are praying that the pediatrician is just being extremely overcautious and wants to eliminate the worst possibilities first.  With that said, however, it amazes us that they got us a next day appointment considering it usually takes FOREVER for the military to get us sent anywhere - we are going without a referral or pre-authorization, which just never happens!
> 
> Please pray for the wisdom of the doctors, health for Sam and peace of mind for us... "



Offering prayers for little Samantha.  


Also, I just checked out the newest Big Give and the trip report and I almost cried.  I've been hesitant to jump in on these as I'm such a novice but I have a little sister too...
So, I'll work out what I have the nerve to make and sign up by tomorrow. (See if I give myself a deadline like that, I'll have to do it.  Right?  Please hold me accountable or I'll chicken out!!)


----------



## jessica52877

bclydia said:


> Offering prayers for little Samantha.
> 
> 
> Also, I just checked out the newest Big Give and the trip report and I almost cried.  I've been hesitant to jump in on these as I'm such a novice but I have a little sister too...
> So, I'll work out what I have the nerve to make and sign up by tomorrow. (See if I give myself a deadline like that, I'll have to do it.  Right?  Please hold me accountable or I'll chicken out!!)



I just wanted to say thank you for considering. 

I hope that no one doesn't sign up because they think their stuff isn't good enough. We all are at different levels, some have sewn for  years and some just started. All is equally loved! Just look at the kids faces when they open them up!


----------



## danicaw

longaberger_lara said:


> Just wanted to comment on this. I'm not a big fondant fan, but I made my daughter's cake this past weekend and made marshmallow fondant. Tasted really good and everyone seemed to like it! I think it's the texture I don't really care for, but it makes a really pretty cake! Check out cakecentral dot com if you haven't already. They've got thousands of cake pictures and lots of recipes too!



Ooooo! Haven't heard of Marshmellow Fondant.
I will have to check that out.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Last night I came home to find my Mickey Moms Club party kit on my porch. I thought I would share with you all what was inside.








Closeup of Hanna Montanna Magnets and Dream wish maker project.




Reusable canvas tote.




What came in the reuseable tote.




This is what was inside of the White plastic bags.




Host gift Photo album





I cannot wait to celebrate with all of our friends.
You can host your own "What will you Celebrate?" party PM me for more info.


----------



## Adi12982

danicaw said:


> Ooooo! Haven't heard of Marshmellow Fondant.
> I will have to check that out.


I googled it and found this, seems simple and straight forward:
http://whatscookingamerica.net/PegW/Fondant.htm


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

So I promised Wendy that I would post a pic of Aisling wearing all 5 of her "Daniel" bracelets!  I know we aren't supposed to apologize for messy hair but this is pretty bad...she just got out of the shower   She is modeling the bracelets "Next Top Model"-style


----------



## Stephres

I love the curls, the purple toenails and Aisling modeling. So sweet! Thank you both for sharing.


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> So I promised Wendy that I would post a pic of Aisling wearing all 5 of her "Daniel" bracelets!  I know we aren't supposed to apologize for messy hair but this is pretty bad...she just got out of the shower   She is modeling the bracelets "Next Top Model"-style



Kristine! She is ADORABLE!!!!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

twob4him said:


>




GREAT Job Cathy!!!! 



jessica52877 said:


> I just wanted to say thank you for considering.
> 
> I hope that no one doesn't sign up because they think their stuff isn't good enough. We all are at different levels, some have sewn for  years and some just started. All is equally loved! Just look at the kids faces when they open them up!



LOL!  Honestly...that's the biggest reason I don't sign up for more Big Gives.  I just can't disappoint a sick child or an overwhelmed parent like that.



Tykatmadismomma said:


>



SO JEALOUS!!!  What a great stash!  Can't wait to hear the details of your party!


----------



## sweetstitches

I just wanted to say "hi everyone."

I know I see some of you on facebook, but I still miss being here and seeing all your work.

I haven't sewn anything since our Disney trip in December.  Life has been hectic.  I've been telling my DH I need a day to get away, but I think what I really need is a day to sew uninterrupted!

I think I'm 2 1/2 threads behind so I can't possibly comment on the 20 pages or so of clothes I saw without feeling like I left a lot of you out.  You are all such a creative bunch and there are so many cute items on these pages!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Thanks Steph and Cindee!


----------



## sohappy

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> So I promised Wendy that I would post a pic of Aisling wearing all 5 of her "Daniel" bracelets!  I know we aren't supposed to apologize for messy hair but this is pretty bad...she just got out of the shower   She is modeling the bracelets "Next Top Model"-style



I <3 Ash!  Jackson cannot see the pic though- I spy a Camp Rock shirt- he would be over the moon!



twob4him said:


> Get ready for too many Bambi's!
> 
> So I enlarged the coloring book pages and they were MUCH easier to applique! It's still not perfect...but this is as good as it gets with my machine and experience (not that much!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am making a skirt or capris with "Thumper" on it. I am just trying to scrounge up enough matching fabric.



Awesome job Cathy!  You are putting me to shame!  I haven't even started sewing for our trip yet and we are going a month or so before you!!!  I know you have 3 and I have 2, but you don't seem crazy enough to make outifts to be worn simply at a single meal. . . just saying.


----------



## Stephres

twob4him said:


>



Ack! How did I miss this! Cathy, it is awesome, will you make one for me? Bambi was my favoritest movie growing up and you did a perfect fawn. Totally  it!


----------



## billwendy

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> So I promised Wendy that I would post a pic of Aisling wearing all 5 of her "Daniel" bracelets!  I know we aren't supposed to apologize for messy hair but this is pretty bad...she just got out of the shower   She is modeling the bracelets "Next Top Model"-style



That little cutie is ADORABLE!!! Give her a hug for me and thank her for helping Daniel and his family!!! Thanks to some of my friends here, on facebook and at work I've sold about 40ish bracelets!!!! YAY!!!

okay - here is my frankenpatterned dress - Im thinking adding one of Carla's bow sashes in purple - but it looks like maybe it needs something else? should I put something at the peak of each scallop edge? HELP!!! Im going to make Hannah one too (this one is for Elizabeth) and want to figure it out before I start hers....Oh, maybe Steph or anyone else with a 6 year old sized kiddo - what size bow should I make??? I dont know Eliz's waist measurement - should I just go with the measurements in the size charts? are the bows pretty true to size????? I havent really reiviewed much of the pattern yet....
THanks!!!





ps -was Paula wearing a petti on American Idol tonight???


----------



## lovesdumbo

twob4him said:


> Get ready for too many Bambi's!
> 
> So I enlarged the coloring book pages and they were MUCH easier to applique! It's still not perfect...but this is as good as it gets with my machine and experience (not that much!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am making a skirt or capris with "Thumper" on it. I am just trying to scrounge up enough matching fabric.


WOW!!!!  Who needs Japanese fabric when you can do cool stuff like that?  

I almost bought a large Mickey coloring book at BJ's today.



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> So I promised Wendy that I would post a pic of Aisling wearing all 5 of her "Daniel" bracelets!  I know we aren't supposed to apologize for messy hair but this is pretty bad...she just got out of the shower   She is modeling the bracelets "Next Top Model"-style


SO cute!  Everytime I see a picture of Aisling I can't get over how much she looks like a 9 year friend of my DD's.  Do you have any relatives on the South Shore?


----------



## DisneyKings

billwendy said:


> Cool!!! My best friend is a speechie!!! Are you working right now? where?????



I work 1 week a month for a consortium doing pre-k screenings & evals covering 9 rural counties around Panama City, FL.  Then I get to write up my reports at home when the princesses are napping or occupied.  It's the best job in the world!  I stay home with my 2 princesses & the grandparents take turns coming up to "bond" with them during my work weeks!!!


----------



## Stephres

billwendy said:


>



Cute! I have that fabric just sitting, sitting...

Don't say anything about AI, haven't watched it yet. I am sure Paula looked ridiculous. I tell the kids she was a pop star when I was in college and they don't believe me.

I think a tie would be cute. Did you look here? Carla has a free download for big beautiful bow sashes. Let me know if you need a measurement, but I am sure you can't go wrong following Carla's instructions.

Hey, how do I get a wristband for Daniel?


----------



## billwendy

Stephres said:


> Cute! I have that fabric just sitting, sitting...
> 
> Don't say anything about AI, haven't watched it yet. I am sure Paula looked ridiculous. I tell the kids she was a pop star when I was in college and they don't believe me.
> 
> I think a tie would be cute. Did you look here? Carla has a free download for big beautiful bow sashes. Let me know if you need a measurement, but I am sure you can't go wrong following Carla's instructions.
> 
> Hey, how do I get a wristband for Daniel?



Tomorrow night we will talk AI, okay????

I do have that download - but it says to measure the person wearing the outfit or something that fits similar???? Its a portrait  pesant underneath...any chance you could????

The bracelets are $2 and I'd be happy to send you one if you wanted! PM me if ya do!!!! THe more people that think of him and pray for him each day the better!!! Thanks Steph!!!!


----------



## Stephres

I will measure her over her clothes before she leaves for school tomorrow. I think without clothes her waist is 21 inches (but she is skinny minnie). I will pm you tomorrow too: the kids love the bracelets and wear them for their friend with leukemia so they will definitely want one for Daniel too.


----------



## GoofyG

Well here is my little man, already 10 months.  Just 2 more months and he will be 1!


----------



## revrob

billwendy said:


> That little cutie is ADORABLE!!! Give her a hug for me and thank her for helping Daniel and his family!!! Thanks to some of my friends here, on facebook and at work I've sold about 40ish bracelets!!!! YAY!!!
> 
> okay - here is my frankenpatterned dress - Im thinking adding one of Carla's bow sashes in purple - but it looks like maybe it needs something else? should I put something at the peak of each scallop edge? HELP!!! Im going to make Hannah one too (this one is for Elizabeth) and want to figure it out before I start hers....Oh, maybe Steph or anyone else with a 6 year old sized kiddo - what size bow should I make??? I dont know Eliz's waist measurement - should I just go with the measurements in the size charts? are the bows pretty true to size????? I havent really reiviewed much of the pattern yet....
> THanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps -was Paula wearing a petti on American Idol tonight???



That turned out VERY cute.  I love the scallops at the bottom!


----------



## my*2*angels

Well, I am sitting here trying to keep my 2yo awake, because she got into Sydni's singulair and took about 10 of them!  I was FREAKING OUT and that is putting it mildly.  The poison control lady said to keep her up for another hour and then she could go to sleep.  Please just say a prayer that she is ok!!!!


----------



## GoofyG

my*2*angels said:


> Well, I am sitting here trying to keep my 2yo awake, because she got into Sydni's singulair and took about 10 of them!  I was FREAKING OUT and that is putting it mildly.  The poison control lady said to keep her up for another hour and then she could go to sleep.  Please just say a prayer that she is ok!!!!



Prayers being said.
  I've been there, and I'm sure I'm not done being there.  My 2yr old gets into everything!


----------



## NaeNae

my*2*angels said:


> Well, I am sitting here trying to keep my 2yo awake, because she got into Sydni's singulair and took about 10 of them!  I was FREAKING OUT and that is putting it mildly.  The poison control lady said to keep her up for another hour and then she could go to sleep.  Please just say a prayer that she is ok!!!!



Prayers are said for both you and your DD2.    Keep us posted.  That sounds exactly like something DGD2 would do.  She gets into EVERYTHING.


----------



## my*2*angels

Thank you!!!  I am just at my wits end with this child!  When I say she gets in to everything, I just don't even think that covers it!  She is going to be the DEATH OF ME!!!LOL  And people wonder why I don't want anymore children!?


----------



## Adi12982

my*2*angels said:


> Well, I am sitting here trying to keep my 2yo awake, because she got into Sydni's singulair and took about 10 of them!  I was FREAKING OUT and that is putting it mildly.  The poison control lady said to keep her up for another hour and then she could go to sleep.  Please just say a prayer that she is ok!!!!



Prayers being said!


----------



## GoofyG

my*2*angels said:


> Thank you!!!  I am just at my wits end with this child!  When I say she gets in to everything, I just don't even think that covers it!  She is going to be the DEATH OF ME!!!LOL  And people wonder why I don't want anymore children!?




I really do feel where you are coming from.  My 2yr old is that child! 
We still have to lock her in her room at night, gates everywhere, and child proof locks on everything.  Now mind you, she has learned to lock me out of the house and car too!


----------



## bclydia

my*2*angels said:


> Well, I am sitting here trying to keep my 2yo awake, because she got into Sydni's singulair and took about 10 of them!  I was FREAKING OUT and that is putting it mildly.  The poison control lady said to keep her up for another hour and then she could go to sleep.  Please just say a prayer that she is ok!!!!



Oh that's so scary!!! Praying with you here too!


----------



## danicaw

my*2*angels said:


> Well, I am sitting here trying to keep my 2yo awake, because she got into Sydni's singulair and took about 10 of them!  I was FREAKING OUT and that is putting it mildly.  The poison control lady said to keep her up for another hour and then she could go to sleep.  Please just say a prayer that she is ok!!!!



We are praying for her (and you).


----------



## disneymommieof2

my*2*angels said:


> Thank you!!!  I am just at my wits end with this child!  When I say she gets in to everything, I just don't even think that covers it!  She is going to be the DEATH OF ME!!!LOL  And people wonder why I don't want anymore children!?



oh my goodness I hope she is ok!! My 2 yo. is exactly like that too!! Busy Busy Busy!!!!!


----------



## jenharring

aimeeg said:


> Here are a few more things . . .
> 
> First up Blue Belle. This is actually the 2009 version. I took the apron off last years dress and then constructed a new blue dress. My DD outgrew last years but Belle is still her favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture is awful but I wanted to show the piping. I have a thing about always finishing bodices with piping or ric rac etc . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is my DD tank for the Pirate Cruise. She has a small crush on Capt. Jack which drives my DH crazy. LOL The applique is awful. I am having sewing machine issues and lots of thread breakage. I really have loved the cuties lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next, is Minnie cutie. Jessica made a Minnie cutie shirt but I am not sure if we used the same clip art. I know that the night she posted her shirt I had found the Capt Jack and Minnie clip art. I made these to go with the Pop skirts as another back up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, We Scare Because We Care! This is my DD's skirt from last year. She said she liked her skirt from last year and wanted to wear it again. I just made the tank and ironed  the skirt!



Wow i sure wish I could sew like that.  my mom keeps telling me I can if I try, I have tried- No I cant.  I really like the bell dress. 
I'm new here.  About the only think I sew are pillow cases lol


----------



## revrob

my*2*angels said:


> Well, I am sitting here trying to keep my 2yo awake, because she got into Sydni's singulair and took about 10 of them!  I was FREAKING OUT and that is putting it mildly.  The poison control lady said to keep her up for another hour and then she could go to sleep.  Please just say a prayer that she is ok!!!!



I missed this last night - I sure hope everything turned out ok!


----------



## jessica52877

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Honestly...that's the biggest reason I don't sign up for more Big Gives.  I just can't disappoint a sick child or an overwhelmed parent like that.



Silly Kristine!  We know you can sew! Those kids LOVE everything!

Love the mickey moms party pack!


----------



## Haganfam5

twob4him said:


> Get ready for too many Bambi's!




WOW! Bambi is adorable! Excellent work! He had to be pretty hard with all of those thin pieces and legs.



billwendy said:


> okay - here is my frankenpatterned dress - Im thinking adding one of Carla's bow sashes in purple - but it looks like maybe it needs something else? should I put something at the peak of each scallop edge? HELP!!! Im going to make Hannah one too (this one is for Elizabeth) and want to figure it out before I start hers....Oh, maybe Steph or anyone else with a 6 year old sized kiddo - what size bow should I make??? I dont know Eliz's waist measurement - should I just go with the measurements in the size charts? are the bows pretty true to size????? I havent really reiviewed much of the pattern yet....
> THanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps -was Paula wearing a petti on American Idol tonight???



I think Paula was wearing some kind of petti/dress/skirt thing. I don't know I never got a good look at it.

ANyway, I think the dress is great.  I don't think it needs a sash either. It would look nice and everything but I think once it's on you won't need it. The bodice looks like it will fit her good and the skirt looks very full so I think it will look great either way.  I don't know if that helped at all but it sure is pretty. I love to frankenpattern everything!



my*2*angels said:


> Well, I am sitting here trying to keep my 2yo awake, because she got into Sydni's singulair and took about 10 of them!  I was FREAKING OUT and that is putting it mildly.  The poison control lady said to keep her up for another hour and then she could go to sleep.  Please just say a prayer that she is ok!!!!



Oh my, I hope she is okay.  Please let us know, I m so worried about her now....  I have a 2 yo niece like that (3 in May). She has been like that since birth (well, she was very loud and colic, cried all of the time) and even worse now (she is into everything!!!! you cannot leave that child for 1 second) and that's why my sister only has/wants one!  I have 3 and I don't think 2 of mine combined equals her!  So, I know exactly what you are going through.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Stephres said:


> I will measure her over her clothes before she leaves for school tomorrow. I think without clothes her waist is 21 inches (but she is skinny minnie). I will pm you tomorrow too: the kids love the bracelets and wear them for their friend with leukemia so they will definitely want one for Daniel too.



If you want a 6 year old who's a little um....bigger...let's say   I can measure Ash.



GoofyG said:


> Well here is my little man, already 10 months.  Just 2 more months and he will be 1!



Did anyone read this and think "Wasn't he just born?" besides me?  Reminds me of how long I've been "gabbing" on here!



my*2*angels said:


> Well, I am sitting here trying to keep my 2yo awake, because she got into Sydni's singulair and took about 10 of them!  I was FREAKING OUT and that is putting it mildly.  The poison control lady said to keep her up for another hour and then she could go to sleep.  Please just say a prayer that she is ok!!!!



Please post this am and let us know how she is.  I would have completed freaked out.    I feel for you 



jessica52877 said:


> Silly Kristine!  We know you can sew! Those kids LOVE everything!



You all know that there is a difference between sewing for your own child and sewing for others...or maybe I'm the only person on here with a twinge of OCD???


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

my*2*angels said:


> Well, I am sitting here trying to keep my 2yo awake, because she got into Sydni's singulair and took about 10 of them!  I was FREAKING OUT and that is putting it mildly.  The poison control lady said to keep her up for another hour and then she could go to sleep.  Please just say a prayer that she is ok!!!!



I wasn't on last night, and just saw this..I hope everything is OK for your 2 yo!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

lovesdumbo said:


> SO cute!  Everytime I see a picture of Aisling I can't get over how much she looks like a 9 year friend of my DD's.  Do you have any relatives on the South Shore?




So funny!  We don't have any relatives on the South Shore that I know of.  But she's got a pretty generic Boston Irish kinda look!  The weird thing is that people always think they know me or that I look like someone they know too!  Which I expect around here but then Heather and her mom thought I looked like one of their relatives too!!!


----------



## bear_mom

twob4him said:


> Get ready for too many Bambi's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am making a skirt or capris with "Thumper" on it. I am just trying to scrounge up enough matching fabric.




That is great, I wish I could applique that well!



billwendy said:


> okay - here is my frankenpatterned dress - Im thinking adding one of Carla's bow sashes in purple - but it looks like maybe it needs something else? should I put something at the peak of each scallop edge? HELP!!! Im going to make Hannah one too (this one is for Elizabeth) and want to figure it out before I start hers....Oh, maybe Steph or anyone else with a 6 year old sized kiddo - what size bow should I make??? I dont know Eliz's waist measurement - should I just go with the measurements in the size charts? are the bows pretty true to size????? I havent really reiviewed much of the pattern yet....
> THanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps -was Paula wearing a petti on American Idol tonight???



Very cute. I think a purple bow would be cute.

Emily


----------



## tadamom

Has anyone ever been to rope drop at Epcot?  If so...what is it like and is it worth it?


----------



## tricia

twob4him said:


> Get ready for too many Bambi's!
> 
> So I enlarged the coloring book pages and they were MUCH easier to applique! It's still not perfect...but this is as good as it gets with my machine and experience (not that much!)




Very cute.



billwendy said:


> okay - here is my frankenpatterned dress - Im thinking adding one of Carla's bow sashes in purple - but it looks like maybe it needs something else? should I put something at the peak of each scallop edge? HELP!!! Im going to make Hannah one too (this one is for Elizabeth) and want to figure it out before I start hers....Oh, maybe Steph or anyone else with a 6 year old sized kiddo - what size bow should I make??? I dont know Eliz's waist measurement - should I just go with the measurements in the size charts? are the bows pretty true to size????? I havent really reiviewed much of the pattern yet....
> THanks!!!



I think it looks great.  Doesn't need a thing.



GoofyG said:


> Well here is my little man, already 10 months.  Just 2 more months and he will be 1!



He is so cute and it is awesome that you take the time to do pics of him every month.



my*2*angels said:


> Well, I am sitting here trying to keep my 2yo awake, because she got into Sydni's singulair and took about 10 of them!  I was FREAKING OUT and that is putting it mildly.  The poison control lady said to keep her up for another hour and then she could go to sleep.  Please just say a prayer that she is ok!!!!



OMG, I hope she is OK today.  I would be freaking out too.


----------



## tricia

I tried making the Itty Bitty dress last night.  I would make the ties a little longer next time.  They are a little difficult to tie with 2 knots so that they stay.  This is in Flannel.  Thought that would be nice and soft for an itty bitty baby.


----------



## Stephres

GoofyG said:


>



What? No, he is a tiny newborn, you must have the wrong kid!

He look so cute in his pictures.



my*2*angels said:


> Well, I am sitting here trying to keep my 2yo awake, because she got into Sydni's singulair and took about 10 of them!  I was FREAKING OUT and that is putting it mildly.  The poison control lady said to keep her up for another hour and then she could go to sleep.  Please just say a prayer that she is ok!!!!



Oh good luck!  



my*2*angels said:


> Thank you!!!  I am just at my wits end with this child!  When I say she gets in to everything, I just don't even think that covers it!  She is going to be the DEATH OF ME!!!LOL  And people wonder why I don't want anymore children!?



LOL! I say that all the time about Megan. Actually, I say if she were born first she would have been an only child! One day you will look back and laugh, I promise Mindy!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> If you want a 6 year old who's a little um....bigger...let's say   I can measure Ash.
> 
> Did anyone read this and think "Wasn't he just born?" besides me?  Reminds me of how long I've been "gabbing" on here!
> 
> You all know that there is a difference between sewing for your own child and sewing for others...or maybe I'm the only person on here with a twinge of OCD???



1) Ok, maybe so, because I forgot to measure Megan this morning. Sorry Wendy!

2) I KNOW! 

3) I am the same way. I get very stressed out when I have to sew for others. It must be perfect. I have offered to make Megan's cousin an outfit for Disney and I keep putting it off. What if I mess up?

I would suggest starting with something small and easy, like a little purse. I have been making wristlets for Jacob's "friends who are girls" and I don't get near as stressed out since it takes no time and if I mess up it's just a little scrap I am throwing away.

Speaking of which, here is the latest wristlet for a friend who is a girl. I thought it was cute Wendy and I picked the same frogs!











I was worried that the frogs might be a little young for a 4th grader, but it was what she requested and she told me she loved it!

mrsklamc was so sweet to send me Hello Kitty fabric so I could make some things for Megan's class basket for the school silent auction. She said it was a scrap, but it was a big one so I was able to make three things: a little coin pouch, a crayon rollup and a mini eye spy bag. 






Now I have to get that Disney outfit done TODAY! We leave Sunday!


----------



## livndisney

tadamom said:


> Has anyone ever been to rope drop at Epcot?  If so...what is it like and is it worth it?



I have done rope drop at Epcot. In my opinion it is not worth it. There is a bus of characters (if they even still do that) but if you are not infront of the "HERD" you can't see them and then there is the mad race to Soarin


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

twob4him said:


>




Bambi looks great!!  You did a great job.



Tykatmadismomma said:


>



Wow..how cool!  Can't wait to hear about your celebration.  I was going to apply for that, but totally forgot and missed it..but I did get my magnet in the mail!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


>


She's cute even with messy hair!



GoofyG said:


>



He is so adorable!  They grow up so fast, don't they?



tricia said:


>



That's a really cute itty bitty dress...it looks really similar to Carla's simply sweet pattern?



Stephres said:


>



That's some really cute stuff!


----------



## tadamom

Thanks Cindee!  I had read that it was no big deal but wanted to confirm from some people that I trust that it wasn't worth getting there early for.


----------



## tricia

EnchantedPrincess said:


> That's a really cute itty bitty dress...it looks really similar to Carla's simply sweet pattern?
> 
> 
> 
> That's some really cute stuff!



It is really similar and in fact once I had cut out the bodice I just put it together from the memory of the way I did Carla's pattern last week.  The difference is the ties for the shoulders, and the size of this one.


----------



## my*2*angels

Adi12982 said:


> Prayers being said!





bclydia said:


> Oh that's so scary!!! Praying with you here too!





danicaw said:


> We are praying for her (and you).





disneymommieof2 said:


> oh my goodness I hope she is ok!! My 2 yo. is exactly like that too!! Busy Busy Busy!!!!!





revrob said:


> I missed this last night - I sure hope everything turned out ok!





Haganfam5 said:


> Oh my, I hope she is okay.  Please let us know, I m so worried about her now....  I have a 2 yo niece like that (3 in May). She has been like that since birth (well, she was very loud and colic, cried all of the time) and even worse now (she is into everything!!!! you cannot leave that child for 1 second) and that's why my sister only has/wants one!  I have 3 and I don't think 2 of mine combined equals her!  So, I know exactly what you are going through.





Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Please post this am and let us know how she is.  I would have completed freaked out.    I feel for you





EnchantedPrincess said:


> I wasn't on last night, and just saw this..I hope everything is OK for your 2 yo!





tricia said:


> OMG, I hope she is OK today.  I would be freaking out too.



FIRST I want to say THANK YOU all for your thoughts and prayers!!!!  She is okay today, just really really tired from being up half the night! That and all of the pills she took are probably making her just a little groggy! I was told not to panic if she started having nosebleeds, because singulair basically dries you up.  So plenty of fluids and she should be perfectly fine!  THANK THE GOOD LORD!!!



Stephres said:


> LOL! I say that all the time about Megan. Actually, I say if she were born first she would have been an only child! One day you will look back and laugh, I promise Mindy!



TRUST ME, I laugh all the time!  It's either that or CRY!!!!



GoofyG said:


> I really do feel where you are coming from.  My 2yr old is that child!
> We still have to lock her in her room at night, gates everywhere, and child proof locks on everything.  Now mind you, she has learned to lock me out of the house and car too!



 That sounds about right!  Rylie is still in a crib, because our crib is IMPOSSIBLE to climb out of!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Sewing has been really slow going lately..but I finally did finish my ds's Mickey  shirt.   I actually had to start all over because I messed it up...I really enjoy doing applique although mine is far from being perfect.  










Next I will be working on Crystal Palace outfits..I have had a piglet applique cut out but just can't decide what to do with it...


----------



## karebear1

*WIERD QUESTION....... where the heck did the "SEARCH" button go???* I'm not seeing it any more!


----------



## adoptionmomma4

Hi Ladies!

I am so behind on this thread.  I have tried to keep up, but it goes sooo fast somedays  I love everything I have seen lately.  The new big give little girl is ADORABLE.  I forget my password for the big give board, if Heather has that info I would love to try to help out in this give.  It has been so long!

Has anyone made the Aivilo Pocket Tote from YCMT?  I bought it yesterday and made a trip to Joanns for some material to make a diaper bag.  Do you think the extra large size be big enough for a diaper bag?  Is the pattern pretty easy to put together?  Does it go together fast?  I am also making a matching nursing cover and a rag quilt.  I think it is going to be a LONG couple of days.  I waited unit the last minute as usual.  But I think I can get it done.

Leanne and I just got home from a cheer trip toJacksonville.  We didn't get to go to Disney World but we did drive from Jacksonville to Orlando to shop at Downtown Disney and to eat lunch at the Rainforest Cafe.  We had a blast and did not want to leave.  We are going back (to Disney World) in September as a family and I can not wait.  Here are a few pics of Leanne at Downtown Disney.











Pretending she is underwater:


----------



## desparatelydisney

Okay...

First REAL applique is done.  By DISboards standards it is pretty poor, but the little man loves it so so 











And the other projects I have been working on for the last few weeks...

Strappy halter & sundress








and Tink halter & A-line halter





closeup of tink...





I'm started to get addicted to this, I just need to get better at it  Oh, and sorry the pics are so large


----------



## t-beri

tricia said:


> I tried making the Itty Bitty dress last night.  I would make the ties a little longer next time.  They are a little difficult to tie with 2 knots so that they stay.  This is in Flannel.  Thought that would be nice and soft for an itty bitty baby.



HOW CUTE!!!  I love how fast that itty bitty dress comes together!



Stephres said:


> Now I have to get that Disney outfit done TODAY! We leave Sunday!


You'd better get sewing Steph!  These are ADORABLE!!!!  Lily would flip...she LOVES HK!!


EnchantedPrincess said:


> Sewing has been really slow going lately..but I finally did finish my ds's Mickey  shirt.   I actually had to start all over because I messed it up...I really enjoy doing applique although mine is far from being perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I will be working on Crystal Palace outfits..I have had a piglet applique cut out but just can't decide what to do with it...



WOW!


*HEY!!  CarlaC updated the Scientific Seamstress blog today. * 
http://www.scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/


----------



## anewvance

There are some totally talented ladies on this board!  I loved the Monsters Inc outfit.  
A question, do you find it an insult or a compliment if someone copies an outfit on this board?


----------



## snubie

So I really need to clean up and organize my sewing room.  I am looking at getting the comic book boards for storing the fabric.  What size boards should I get? Any suggestions?

http://www.bcwsupplies.com/products/Comic-Boards/


----------



## Jennia

twob4him said:


> Get ready for too many Bambi's!
> 
> So I enlarged the coloring book pages and they were MUCH easier to applique! It's still not perfect...but this is as good as it gets with my machine and experience (not that much!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am making a skirt or capris with "Thumper" on it. I am just trying to scrounge up enough matching fabric.



I think Bambi looks great! Good job! 



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Last night I came home to find my Mickey Moms Club party kit on my porch. I thought I would share with you all what was inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot wait to celebrate with all of our friends.
> You can host your own "What will you Celebrate?" party PM me for more info.



WOW that looks like a ton of neat stuff!!!!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> So I promised Wendy that I would post a pic of Aisling wearing all 5 of her "Daniel" bracelets!  I know we aren't supposed to apologize for messy hair but this is pretty bad...she just got out of the shower   She is modeling the bracelets "Next Top Model"-style



Your dd is adorable. =)



billwendy said:


> okay - here is my frankenpatterned dress - Im thinking adding one of Carla's bow sashes in purple - but it looks like maybe it needs something else? should I put something at the peak of each scallop edge? HELP!!!
> THanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps -was Paula wearing a petti on American Idol tonight???



That dress is so pretty, is it going to be for Easter? 



GoofyG said:


> Well here is my little man, already 10 months.  Just 2 more months and he will be 1!



What cute photos of your baby boy! I still can't believe my dd is closer to two now than one. 



my*2*angels said:


> Well, I am sitting here trying to keep my 2yo awake, because she got into Sydni's singulair and took about 10 of them!
> I was FREAKING OUT and that is putting it mildly.  The poison control lady said to keep her up for another hour and then she could go to sleep.  Please just say a prayer that she is ok!!!!



Yikes! I hope she's okay!! 



tricia said:


> I tried making the Itty Bitty dress last night.  I would make the ties a little longer next time.  They are a little difficult to tie with 2 knots so that they stay.  This is in Flannel.  Thought that would be nice and soft for an itty bitty baby.


That looks great, and also very soft! 



Stephres said:


> Speaking of which, here is the latest wristlet for a friend who is a girl. I thought it was cute Wendy and I picked the same frogs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was worried that the frogs might be a little young for a 4th grader, but it was what she requested and she told me she loved it!
> 
> mrsklamc was so sweet to send me Hello Kitty fabric so I could make some things for Megan's class basket for the school silent auction. She said it was a scrap, but it was a big one so I was able to make three things: a little coin pouch, a crayon rollup and a mini eye spy bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to get that Disney outfit done TODAY! We leave Sunday!



Those are very cute! 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Sewing has been really slow going lately..but I finally did finish my ds's Mickey  shirt.   I actually had to start all over because I messed it up...I really enjoy doing applique although mine is far from being perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I will be working on Crystal Palace outfits..I have had a piglet applique cut out but just can't decide what to do with it...



It looks great to me! I'll admit, all these machine done appliques greatly intimidate me, lol!



adoptionmomma4 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> 
> Leanne and I just got home from a cheer trip toJacksonville.  We didn't get to go to Disney World but we did drive from Jacksonville to Orlando to shop at Downtown Disney and to eat lunch at the Rainforest Cafe.  We had a blast and did not want to leave.  We are going back (to Disney World) in September as a family and I can not wait.  Here are a few pics of Leanne at Downtown Disney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretending she is underwater:



Your dd is beautiful! Looks like she had fun Downtown, too. =)



desparatelydisney said:


> Okay...
> 
> First REAL applique is done.  By DISboards standards it is pretty poor, but the little man loves it so so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other projects I have been working on for the last few weeks...
> 
> Strappy halter & sundress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Tink halter & A-line halter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm started to get addicted to this, I just need to get better at it  Oh, and sorry the pics are so large




Everything looks fantastic, you must have been very busy! 

SO dd was sick all yesterday, throwing up, liquid diarrhea. . .ick. She was supposed to get bloodwork done, too, but I put that off until today (now that she's acting normal).


----------



## anewvance

I am so jealous of the Mickey Mouse Moms Club house party winners!  I applied for the club awhile ago and got my "membership" welcome stuff last week.  So at least i'm a member of the club now.


----------



## roscoepc1

karebear1 said:


> *WIERD QUESTION....... where the heck did the "SEARCH" button go???* I'm not seeing it any more!




I was at a friend's profile and pressed the "find all posts by...." button. A window popped up and said "*search function has been disabled*"

I have NO IDEA why, though! That's all it said! VERY frustrating!!!!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Sorry but I had to post her picture from her Bday party. She had me downsize my Princess Leia costume from highschool to fit her for her party.

I can't believe it. She starts T-ball & Kindergarten this year. She is reading with a little help and can do addition & subtration already....where did my baby go?


----------



## MouseTriper

I need some help please!  Where do you put in a code when you are trying to book an offer online????  Can someone please help me!  LOL.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

MouseTriper said:


> I need some help please!  Where do you put in a code when you are trying to book an offer online????  Can someone please help me!  LOL.



I am not 100% sure but I believe you have to call them.  I don't believe there is a place to enter the code.


----------



## desparatelydisney

MouseTriper said:


> I need some help please!  Where do you put in a code when you are trying to book an offer online????  Can someone please help me!  LOL.



can't do it online...have to call them


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

tricia said:


> I tried making the Itty Bitty dress last night.  I would make the ties a little longer next time.  They are a little difficult to tie with 2 knots so that they stay.  This is in Flannel.  Thought that would be nice and soft for an itty bitty baby.


Tricia, thanks for posting this. I think I am going to try this as a baby outfit need to check if it printed on our downstairs printer! This is adorable. I haven't decided what fabric to use....



desparatelydisney said:


> Okay...
> 
> First REAL applique is done.  By DISboards standards it is pretty poor, but the little man loves it so so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other projects I have been working on for the last few weeks...
> 
> Strappy halter & sundress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Tink halter & A-line halter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of tink...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm started to get addicted to this, I just need to get better at it  Oh, and sorry the pics are so large


These all came out great and I love the colors for the girls stuff. Are these all YCMT?


----------



## MouseTriper

EnchantedPrincess said:


> I am not 100% sure but I believe you have to call them.  I don't believe there is a place to enter the code.





desparatelydisney said:


> can't do it online...have to call them


Okay thanks! Are any of you taking advantage of this offer?


----------



## desparatelydisney

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> These all came out great and I love the colors for the girls stuff. Are these all YCMT?



All but the tink halter, it's a simplicity pattern that I WILL NOT use again   The strappy halter is just the top of the "strappy sundress" lengthened.



MouseTriper said:


> Okay thanks! Are any of you taking advantage of this offer?


  I'm a TA and I can tell you that LOTS of people have been waiting for this


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

anewvance said:


> There are some totally talented ladies on this board!  I loved the Monsters Inc outfit.
> A question, do you find it an insult or a compliment if someone copies an outfit on this board?



I have learned from reading this thread over the years (wow, i cant believe I have been on here more than a year- WHERE did the time go!) 
That you will get a variety of answers to this question.
 Some absolutely do not wish to be copied, 
some are flattered and love it. (I have never been CASE'd ,it's my dream to be CASE'd because it will be a sign that I actually make stuff others like, LOL
we use the term CASE- copy and steal everything 

I think part of it too is the reason, I dont think most folks wish to see their creative idea CASE'd and then sold on ebay, etc.
If you were to make it for your child the polite thing is the PM the original user and ask if they mind.
I think there is also a blurb on our first page that discusses this. The general assumption now is that if you are posting photos here, you are okay with it being copied. 

Fellow Disboutiquer's did I answer this right?


Teresa- I ABSOLUTELY do not sew anything more than pillowcases, etc for Big Gives because I am still a novice and what is acceptable to put on my child- I wouldn't dream even goodwill would want.  Once I get to be as good as some of the other ladies on here, perhaps I will consider it.  That and the price of fabric-I just dont have the money to donate my fabric. I sure do wish I could help, I love the stories of these kids and their disabilities NOT holding them back from a trip filled with fun memories and I live vicariously through those who sew these amazing BIG GIVE outfits for these wonderful kids. The one I participated in I was so thrilled to get a thank you (marymoo) card in the mail, I wasnt expecting that and it made me so happy that i could add joy to their vacation. 
You know what I would love to see- an option where we can get info on their resort, etc so that I could have a little something delivered to them while they are on their vacay- like a favorite stuffed character, etc. is that possible to do? Or extra pixie dust, like if I come across some disney related item that I could mail to them (like a colorwonder Tinkerbelle book, etc) 
Is that possible?????


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

desparatelydisney said:


> All but the tink halter, it's a simplicity pattern that I WILL NOT use again   The strappy halter is just the top of the "strappy sundress" lengthened.
> 
> I'm a TA and I can tell you that LOTS of people have been waiting for this



Hmm, thats interesting. I looked at that pattern and I like the back, but the models I saw it didnt seem like it covered enough for me (too much skin on the sides and top) but yours does not look like that- I know you have it laying flat, but it just seems more porportional to the rest of the dress than the ones in the photos with the description. I have it in my "wish list" but I have the Anna wrap dress above it.
Those commercial patterns are wonky sometimes! I think your Tink is outstanding!


----------



## desparatelydisney

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>



I love the hair!  She is adorable!


----------



## tricia

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Tricia, thanks for posting this. I think I am going to try this as a baby outfit need to check if it printed on our downstairs printer! This is adorable. I haven't decided what fabric to use....



No problem, and it doesn't take much fabric at all, you could do the whole thing with 3 fat quarters I would think.  1 for the skirt, 1 for the bodice, and 1 for the lining.


----------



## desparatelydisney

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hmm, thats interesting. I looked at that pattern and I like the back, but the models I saw it didnt seem like it covered enough for me (too much skin on the sides and top) but yours does not look like that- I know you have it laying flat, but it just seems more porportional to the rest of the dress than the ones in the photos with the description. I have it in my "wish list" but I have the Anna wrap dress above it.
> Those commercial patterns are wonky sometimes! I think your Tink is outstanding!



Wow!  I am blushing now...I've never had anybody think that way about something I made before.  From the bottom of my heart, thank you.    I just traced a comic page onto tissue paper, pinned it to the halter and then hand sewed over it.

I have made several of the strappy sundress halters now.  I love that pattern for the top; I just add about 5 or 6 inches to the length for the halter.  However, I do not like the bottom...the skirt is too gathered to sew nicely with my machine, she only tells you to sew one gathering line (which does not work I learned the hard way) and the ruffle is only a single layer.  If I make the dress again I will reduce the skirt by at least a third and make that bottom ruffled doubled.  Also, she has you sew the side seams together and then gather it...I learned I gather much better if I gather one big piece and then sew the side seams (plus I got the ruffle twisted and had to take it back off twice ).  JM2C


----------



## Adi12982

desparatelydisney said:


> Wow!  I am blushing now...I've never had anybody think that way about something I made before.  From the bottom of my heart, thank you.    I just traced a comic page onto tissue paper, pinned it to the halter and then hand sewed over it.
> 
> I have made several of the strappy sundress halters now.  I love that pattern for the top; I just add about 5 or 6 inches to the length for the halter.  However, I do not like the bottom...the skirt is too gathered to sew nicely with my machine, she only tells you to sew one gathering line (which does not work I learned the hard way) and the ruffle is only a single layer.  If I make the dress again I will reduce the skirt by at least a third and make that bottom ruffled doubled.  Also, she has you sew the side seams together and then gather it...I learned I gather much better if I gather one big piece and then sew the side seams (plus I got the ruffle twisted and had to take it back off twice ).  JM2C



YOU HAND SEWED THE TINK EMBROIDERY - WOW WOW WOW!!!  I am soooo super impressed!!


----------



## Adi12982

desparatelydisney said:


> Oh, and sorry the pics are so large



PS We LIKE big pictures, in fact, even bigger than those!


----------



## NaeNae

snubie said:


> So I really need to clean up and organize my sewing room.  I am looking at getting the comic book boards for storing the fabric.  What size boards should I get? Any suggestions?
> 
> http://www.bcwsupplies.com/products/Comic-Boards/



I just called my local comic book store and they had them in stock for the same price and I didn't have to pay shipping or wait on them to arrive.  I picked up 200 on Monday and I've alreadyi filled those and went back for another 100 pack today.  The ones I bought are 7 X 10 1/2 and they fit great on the bookshelf I bought.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

MouseTriper said:


> Okay thanks! Are any of you taking advantage of this offer?



I wish we are...we actually leave Disney World the day before the offer begins!  UGH!!!


----------



## jessica52877

I called this morning to book and had it done and overwith within minutes. Much different then previous years where I would be hold for well over an hour. I had no intentions of booking at 7:30 am and by 8:30 had it booked.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

anewvance said:


> I am so jealous of the Mickey Mouse Moms Club house party winners!  I applied for the club awhile ago and got my "membership" welcome stuff last week.  So at least i'm a member of the club now.



At least you got that.  I still haven't gotten my welcome kit!  



Stephres said:


> Now I have to get that Disney outfit done TODAY! We leave Sunday!



Steph- those are so cute.  Did you just make it up or go by a pattern?  

Good luck with your outfit



jessica52877 said:


> I called this morning to book and had it done and overwith within minutes. Much different then previous years where I would be hold for well over an hour. I had no intentions of booking at 7:30 am and by 8:30 had it booked.



Congrats 

Stupid AP is burning a whole in my pocket.  I seriously thought about taking Aisling by myself before school starts


----------



## t-beri

We will come and visit you Kristine!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

desparatelydisney said:


> I'm a TA and I can tell you that LOTS of people have been waiting for this


I bet....seems like a pretty good deal.



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I wish we are...we actually leave Disney World the day before the offer begins!  UGH!!!


Oh noooo...that is a bummer.  I guess there is no way to change your dates, huh?



jessica52877 said:


> I called this morning to book and had it done and overwith within minutes. Much different then previous years where I would be hold for well over an hour. I had no intentions of booking at 7:30 am and by 8:30 had it booked.


Yeah, very cool!!!  May I ask when you guys are going???


----------



## MouseTriper

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Stupid AP is burning a whole in my pocket.  I seriously thought about taking Aisling by myself before school starts


 I say...go for it!!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

t-beri said:


> We will come and visit you Kristine!!!





MouseTriper said:


> I say...go for it!!!




Enablers...both of you!!!  Let's not forget that I'm going in October (link to my PTR below...HINT HINT!!!).  I think my child would be ruined forever if I took her on two trips less than 8 weeks apart!  Although it may throw her off the trail of her bday surprise


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Stupid AP is burning a whole in my pocket.  I seriously thought about taking Aisling by myself before school starts



do it...... do it........ do it...

just boook......... just book..........


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

desparatelydisney said:


> Okay...
> 
> First REAL applique is done.  By DISboards standards it is pretty poor, but the little man loves it so so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other projects I have been working on for the last few weeks...
> 
> Strappy halter & sundress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Tink halter & A-line halter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> closeup of tink...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm started to get addicted to this, I just need to get better at it  Oh, and sorry the pics are so large



I also looked at the patern and thought it was skimpy but I  LOVE  your sundress and Halter! Dont get me started on Tink  Here I am trying to get out of hand sewing Glass beads on a tee in the shape of a mickey head 



Stephres said:


> Speaking of which, here is the latest wristlet for a friend who is a girl. I thought it was cute Wendy and I picked the same frogs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was worried that the frogs might be a little young for a 4th grader, but it was what she requested and she told me she loved it!
> 
> mrsklamc was so sweet to send me Hello Kitty fabric so I could make some things for Megan's class basket for the school silent auction. She said it was a scrap, but it was a big one so I was able to make three things: a little coin pouch, a crayon rollup and a mini eye spy bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to get that Disney outfit done TODAY! We leave Sunday!


I love the Hello kitty trio.



karebear1 said:


> *WIERD QUESTION....... where the heck did the "SEARCH" button go???* I'm not seeing it any more!


I thouhgt it was just me last night who could not find the search 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> At least you got that.  I still haven't gotten my welcome kit!



My DH wont let me stick my MoM magnet to my truck, somthing about it messing up my clear coat.  Plus I am afraid it might disappear


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Enablers...both of you!!!  Let's not forget that I'm going in October (link to my PTR below...HINT HINT!!!).  I think my child would be ruined forever if I took her on two trips less than 8 weeks apart!  Although it may throw her off the trail of her bday surprise



HEY!!!! So are you trying to say MY child is ruined? LOL She goes on WAY more than two trips in 8 weeks 

She was not happy with me for taking her to MK yesterday JUST to renew a pass.............. Who else runs an errand to the MK?


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

livndisney said:


> HEY!!!! So are you trying to say MY child is ruined? LOL She goes on WAY more than two trips in 8 weeks
> 
> She was not happy with me for taking her to MK yesterday JUST to renew a pass.............. Who else runs an errand to the MK?



You live there!  It doesn't count!!!  (you couldn't have taken her on 1 ride or 2???  that's just CRUEL!!!) 

What is the end of August usually like?  I know that it's extremely hot but are the crowds really bad?


----------



## kjbrown

mom2prettyprincess said:


> That is so AWESOME!  And what a great accomplishment. I think Weight Watcher is a great tool!  And I'm sure you will be in the fabulousity category!





karebear1 said:


> ya know that is so awesome! You'll do GREAT as a leader I'm sure!  WOW!!! What I would do to be in your shoes right now!!  GOOD FOR YOU!





HeatherSue said:


> Wow!! That is awesome!!  I lost a whole bunch of weight with Weight Watchers after I had Tessa.  I was down to my goal weight and wearing a size 4 jeans.  *sigh* Then, I got pregnant with Sawyer and haven't made the effort to do the program again.





teresajoy said:


> That is wonderful!!! I would like to get back to Weight Watchers.



Thanks everyone!  This is actually my second go around with Weight Watchers.  I lost 25 pounds back in 2001, stopped going and gained it all back plus 3!  I had two kids and after DS's first birthday decided I needed to go back!  I re-joined and lost 41 pounds.  I figured I might as well work for them since I'll be going the rest of my life!  

I even made the skirt I wore to my first meeting, it's the wrap skirt from youcanmakethis (where else?)    I need to take a pic!


----------



## livndisney

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> You live there!  It doesn't count!!!  (you couldn't have taken her on 1 ride or 2???  that's just CRUEL!!!)
> 
> What is the end of August usually like?  I know that it's extremely hot but are the crowds really bad?



The locals are back in school-we go every year for Labor day and we love it!

If you told her about that trip-you could explain all the customs you would make her.


I asked Morgan if you should bring Aisling-do you REALLY want to know her answer?


----------



## livndisney

These look so cool!!!!
I saw Spash Mountain, Space Mountain, The Pooh ride and The Castle. They were about 25.00 each


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> These look so cool!!!!
> I saw Spash Mountain, Space Mountain, The Pooh ride and The Castle. They were about 25.00 each



WOW!  We're gonna have to have those!  AbbyGrace LOVES legos -  I think I'll have to be bringing some of those home from my upcoming trip for her.

As far as the free dining offer - I was very tempted to book.  But I think we're gonna pass.  BUT, AbbyGrace keeps saying that she's going to have her birthday party at WDW.  She's almost convinced us!  Our DS will be at camp all summer,so he wouldn't be able to go, but we are considering taking DD just for a few days to celebrate her birthday.  PLUS, we're AP holders, so she'd get a gift card.  That would be a good thing.


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> WOW!  We're gonna have to have those!  AbbyGrace LOVES legos -  I think I'll have to be bringing some of those home from my upcoming trip for her.
> 
> As far as the free dining offer - I was very tempted to book.  But I think we're gonna pass.  BUT, AbbyGrace keeps saying that she's going to have her birthday party at WDW.  She's almost convinced us!  Our DS will be at camp all summer,so he wouldn't be able to go, but we are considering taking DD just for a few days to celebrate her birthday.  PLUS, we're AP holders, so she'd get a gift card.  That would be a good thing.



Well you know my vote! LOL  The gift card would pay for two sets of the legos.

And if they have them at WOD you get 10% off .........

Aren't I helpful?


----------



## minnie2

Hi all Popping in to say HI!  George is home and doing well!

 I just finished a ruffled up dress and it is so cute!  I will try to post pics soon.  George is on the main computer so I am on the kids right now.

Next I need to start 2 more dresses that are going to be simply sweet patchwork dresses.  One for my niece (how could I resist her asking me for a Tink dress!) and then for my girlfriends dd bday.

*I HAVE A QUESTION ABOUT RUFFLES*
 I want to add some ruffles in the center of say a sq for a patchwork dress how do you guys do it.  I have been testing out a few ways and they just don't look right.  The main was was I cut a strip 3 inches wide and sewed a tube so all edges would be hemmed then added a basting stitch down the center and ruffled then I figured I would sew it down the center of the ruffle to attach it. It just wasn't right.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!!!!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Enablers...both of you!!!  Let's not forget that I'm going in October (link to my PTR below...HINT HINT!!!).  I think my child would be ruined forever if I took her on two trips less than 8 weeks apart!  Although it may throw her off the trail of her bday surprise


Me???  An enabler????  NEVER!!  Hahaha.  That is my story and I am sticking to it!!  Hahaha

I think 2 trips in less than 8 weeks entitles you to a special mom award...hahaha!!!  Plus I agree with Cindee....it would explain all the custom outfits!!!  It would totally get the little one off your trail. 




livndisney said:


> do it...... do it........ do it...
> 
> just boook......... just book.........






livndisney said:


> HEY!!!! So are you trying to say MY child is ruined? LOL She goes on WAY more than two trips in 8 weeks
> 
> She was not happy with me for taking her to MK yesterday JUST to renew a pass.............. Who else runs an errand to the MK?


Morgan is definitely not ruined, I'd say she is very lucky!!!!

Awww, I have to agree with Morgan, who wants to go to MK and not actually PLAY?????



livndisney said:


> These look so cool!!!!
> I saw Spash Mountain, Space Mountain, The Pooh ride and The Castle. They were about 25.00 each


Oh I want some!


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> The locals are back in school-we go every year for Labor day and we love it!
> 
> If you told her about that trip-you could explain all the customs you would make her.
> 
> 
> I asked Morgan if you should bring Aisling-do you REALLY want to know her answer?



Hmm? I originally called this morning to book a weekend over labor day and just take Dallas myself. Of course now that I am thinking about it free dining is probably something that I don't want with just him. We could just eat wherever.



livndisney said:


> These look so cool!!!!
> I saw Spash Mountain, Space Mountain, The Pooh ride and The Castle. They were about 25.00 each



Dallas was in   with the pictures. He wants them all. I told him we would look next time we go. Thanks for posting pictures.



revrob said:


> WOW!  We're gonna have to have those!  AbbyGrace LOVES legos -  I think I'll have to be bringing some of those home from my upcoming trip for her.
> 
> As far as the free dining offer - I was very tempted to book.  But I think we're gonna pass.  BUT, AbbyGrace keeps saying that she's going to have her birthday party at WDW.  She's almost convinced us!  Our DS will be at camp all summer,so he wouldn't be able to go, but we are considering taking DD just for a few days to celebrate her birthday.  PLUS, we're AP holders, so she'd get a gift card.  That would be a good thing.



Sounds like a good place for a bday party to me!



minnie2 said:


> Hi all Popping in to say HI!  George is home and doing well!
> 
> I just finished a ruffled up dress and it is so cute!  I will try to post pics soon.  George is on the main computer so I am on the kids right now.
> 
> Next I need to start 2 more dresses that are going to be simply sweet patchwork dresses.  One for my niece (how could I resist her asking me for a Tink dress!) and then for my girlfriends dd bday.
> 
> *I HAVE A QUESTION ABOUT RUFFLES*
> I want to add some ruffles in the center of say a sq for a patchwork dress how do you guys do it.  I have been testing out a few ways and they just don't look right.  The main was was I cut a strip 3 inches wide and sewed a tube so all edges would be hemmed then added a basting stitch down the center and ruffled then I figured I would sew it down the center of the ruffle to attach it. It just wasn't right.  Any help would be greatly appreciated!!!!!!!!



So glad George is home! It sounds like what you are doing is right. I have never tried it though.



MouseTriper said:


> Yeah, very cool!!!  May I ask when you guys are going???



I booked Oct 3-10. It is Dallas' fall break. I am not 100% positive we'll go then. I called with intentions of booking labor day weekend and somehow got sidetracked. I booked Pop for anyone joining me!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Enablers...both of you!!!  Let's not forget that I'm going in October (link to my PTR below...HINT HINT!!!).  I think my child would be ruined forever if I took her on two trips less than 8 weeks apart!  Although it may throw her off the trail of her bday surprise



Just book already! When were you thinking of?

Okay I am not going back any more pages to quote! I could sit here and talk all day! I loved what i saw. Steph I am so glad you posted pictures of the stuff. We have a bday party to go to and i have been wanting to try your little wristlet thingy so I think I might do it for the girl!


----------



## t-beri

livndisney said:


> These look so cool!!!!
> I saw Spash Mountain, Space Mountain, The Pooh ride and The Castle. They were about 25.00 each



OOOH  AHHHHH!!!!!!   I bet Jess is scheming a way to get these right now


----------



## Stephres

I think Kristine asked, I got the wristlet/wallet pattern from youcanmakethis.com and the crayon rollup and eye spy directions are in Teresa's bookmarks under "toys."

Thanks to everyone who said they were cute: you guys pump me up!


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> Hmm? I originally called this morning to book a weekend over labor day and just take Dallas myself. Of course now that I am thinking about it free dining is probably something that I don't want with just him. We could just eat wherever.
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas was in   with the pictures. He wants them all. I told him we would look next time we go. Thanks for posting pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good place for a bday party to me!
> 
> 
> 
> So glad George is home! It sounds like what you are doing is right. I have never tried it though.
> 
> 
> 
> I booked Oct 3-10. It is Dallas' fall break. I am not 100% positive we'll go then. I called with intentions of booking labor day weekend and somehow got sidetracked. I booked Pop for anyone joining me!
> 
> 
> 
> Just book already! When were you thinking of?



I think you should go for Labor day and in October. Then you could be here for my birthday!  How often does a girl turn 25? LOL  (Ok maybe more than once LOL)

I am supposed to be sewing-but I am sitting here trying to talk people into booking Disney trips LOL> I should work on commision ºoº


----------



## karebear1

roscoepc1 said:


> I was at a friend's profile and pressed the "find all posts by...." button. A window popped up and said "*search function has been disabled*"
> 
> I have NO IDEA why, though! That's all it said! VERY frustrating!!!!





Tykatmadismomma said:


> I thouhgt it was just me last night who could not find the search



Can anyone do a search or have we really been left to fend for ourselves in this mad, MAD world of the DIS???



kjbrown said:


> Thanks everyone!  This is actually my second go around with Weight Watchers.  I lost 25 pounds back in 2001, stopped going and gained it all back plus 3!  I had two kids and after DS's first birthday decided I needed to go back!  I re-joined and lost 41 pounds.  I figured I might as well work for them since I'll be going the rest of my life!
> 
> I even made the skirt I wore to my first meeting, it's the wrap skirt from youcanmakethis (where else?)    I need to take a pic!



Yes......... you must take a picture and plaster it on this thread  because we wanna see it! Please??


Shannon.............. have a heart! Take the kid to WDW for her B-day!! 


I'm LOVIN' the WDW LEGO'S  Thanks for posting about them!


----------



## t-beri

Stephres said:


> I think Kristine asked, I got the wristlet/wallet pattern from youcanmakethis.com and the crayon rollup and eye spy directions are in Teresa's bookmarks under "toys."
> 
> Thanks to everyone who said they were cute: you guys pump me up!



That's what we're here for  Now, why aren't you sewing??? OH, you're done, are you???   Then we need a picture- otherwise  back to the sewing machine w/ you.  Tom can feed the kids.


----------



## desparatelydisney

Thought I would post these for all of you who were interested in the sundress so you could see better how it fits.  I don't think it's skimpy (but that's JMO).  It has a lot to do with how tightly you tie the straps...


----------



## Flea

Hello ladies 

I keep slipping into lurkdom and I'm doing my best to get back out...I've completely lost my sewing mojo and don't know where to find it. I see all your beautiful creations and I slip further into lurkdom because I feel bad that i don't want to sew. I've not sewn anything since my sisters wedding in January when I made the girls pettiskirts 

Our (hopefully) trip is coming up quickly and I really need to make a start on stuff.

Not only that but we are going to the wiggles concert this weekend and I had great plans of sewing stuff for the girls and then in a couple of month we have tickets to Disney Princesses on Ice (it's nice having some decent kids shows come to New Zealand  ) Again I want something fun for them to wear.

Where oh where has my mojo gone? What do you do when you just can't find the love to sew?

Have a fantastic day

Leah


----------



## t-beri

ITTY BITTY DRESS HELP!!!

I've had this preemie pattern FOREVER but the link to the toddler version is no longer available, does anyone here have the infant and toddler PDF's to e-mail to me?  or know where I could get them???

TIA,
...t.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

desparatelydisney said:


> Thought I would post these for all of you who were interested in the sundress so you could see better how it fits.  I don't think it's skimpy (but that's JMO).  It has a lot to do with how tightly you tie the straps...



 Love it it is perfect Now, I must get the pattern for my girls


----------



## jessica52877

t-beri said:


> OOOH  AHHHHH!!!!!!   I bet Jess is scheming a way to get these right now



I did contemplate having a few sent to us maybe!  But really I don't need to spend the money on more toys or legos! I still got a good closet full of them.


----------



## minnie2

Just skimming but I wanted to comment on some stuff!

!st all the new stuff is stunning!  Love all the appliques!!!  The new sun dresses are all so cute! 

Also I hope some others can answer my ruffle ? on the last page...



MouseTriper said:


> I need some help please!  Where do you put in a code when you are trying to book an offer online????  Can someone please help me!  LOL.


What are the dates????  This is the 1st I am hearing of this????



my*2*angels said:


> Well, I am sitting here trying to keep my 2yo awake, because she got into Sydni's singulair and took about 10 of them!  I was FREAKING OUT and that is putting it mildly.  The poison control lady said to keep her up for another hour and then she could go to sleep.  Please just say a prayer that she is ok!!!!


OMG I hope all is well!  I know I am late in commenting but how is she today????


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

t-beri said:


> ITTY BITTY DRESS HELP!!!
> 
> I've had this preemie pattern FOREVER but the link to the toddler version is no longer available, does anyone here have the infant and toddler PDF's to e-mail to me?  or know where I could get them???
> 
> TIA,
> ...t.



I would be interested in that toddler pattern too!


----------



## jenb1023

Tykatmadismomma said:


> My DH wont let me stick my MoM magnet to my truck, somthing about it messing up my clear coat.  Plus I am afraid it might disappear



We just got a new (well new to us) car and DH won't let me put my MoM or WDW magnet on it (something about the paint) so I stuck them both on the fridge.  I told him then he would have to deal with some kind of clings on one of the windows - I can't drive a car with nothing Disney on it!

We've been to WDW three times in 20 months and DH says he's not going to Disney for five years.  My Disney Visa and free dining keep calling though  - we did the special free dining offer in November and loved it!


----------



## NaeNae

t-beri said:


> ITTY BITTY DRESS HELP!!!
> 
> I've had this preemie pattern FOREVER but the link to the toddler version is no longer available, does anyone here have the infant and toddler PDF's to e-mail to me?  or know where I could get them???
> 
> TIA,
> ...t.



I found this on one of the pages: Link broken; Please email me: ajpassey @ gmail . com   You might try emailing and see if you can get it.  If you get it I would be interested in it also.


----------



## Flea

and a question - if I happened to buy a pattern to help find my sewing love again...could someone tell me if the wrap skirt on YCMT (12m-3t) is easy enough to upsize say to a 4/5? or would I be better buying both sizes


----------



## revrob

OK!  OK!  You all talked me into it!  I wanna take AbbyGrace to the world for her birthday!  Now I've just gotta convince my hubby.  But since AbbyGrace has him wrapped around his little finger, I don't guess that will be too hard!   I need to come up with a plan!


I should have asked this earlier - is anyone going to the Women of Faith conference in Shreveport tomorrow and/or Saturday?  If so, PM me, maybe we can meet up!


----------



## desparatelydisney

minnie2 said:


> Also I hope some others can answer my ruffle ? on the last page...???



I know the instructions for those type of ruffles are on the CarlaC embellished patchwork twirl skirt but I haven't tried it (and those instructions are downloaded on a different computer).  But I know there was a beautiful minnie twirl skirt posted on here sometime this week that had those on it...maybe that poster can help


----------



## desparatelydisney

revrob said:


> OK!  OK!  You all talked me into it!  I wanna take AbbyGrace to the world for her birthday!  Now I've just gotta convince my hubby.  But since AbbyGrace has him wrapped around his little finger, I don't guess that will be too hard!



Isn't it something how we can ask a million times but the little sweet voice only has to ask once?  And they say they are tough


----------



## MouseTriper

jessica52877 said:


> I booked Oct 3-10. It is Dallas' fall break. I am not 100% positive we'll go then. I called with intentions of booking labor day weekend and somehow got sidetracked. I booked Pop for anyone joining me!


 I thought free dining ended on Oct 3rd???  Are you not getting free dining.



minnie2 said:


> What are the dates????  This is the 1st I am hearing of this????


So glad your DH is home!!!

I "think" the dates are August 16th through Oct 3rd??  I could be wrong though...lol


----------



## jessica52877

MouseTriper said:


> I thought free dining ended on Oct 3rd???  Are you not getting free dining.



As long as we check in by the 3rd we could have it for up to 10 days she told me. I was shocked because last year they would not allow this although we did do it the two previous years. I had heard mixed answers about what the CM's told people the year previous to last but worked for us.


----------



## tricia

t-beri said:


> ITTY BITTY DRESS HELP!!!
> 
> I've had this preemie pattern FOREVER but the link to the toddler version is no longer available, does anyone here have the infant and toddler PDF's to e-mail to me?  or know where I could get them???
> 
> TIA,
> ...t.



I searched and searched and could not find the toddler version anywhere online and the site with the infant version says not to email for the toddler version as she does not have it.

http://madebyrae.blogspot.com/2008/04/free-itty-bitty-baby-dress-pattern.html



desparatelydisney said:


> Thought I would post these for all of you who were interested in the sundress so you could see better how it fits.  I don't think it's skimpy (but that's JMO).  It has a lot to do with how tightly you tie the straps...




That is really pretty.  I may have to buy it to make for my cousin.


----------



## karebear1

revrob said:


> OK!  OK!  You all talked me into it!  I wanna take AbbyGrace to the world for her birthday!  Now I've just gotta convince my hubby.  But since AbbyGrace has him wrapped around his little finger, I don't guess that will be too hard!   I need to come up with a plan!
> 
> 
> I should have asked this earlier - is anyone going to the Women of Faith conference in Shreveport tomorrow and/or Saturday?  If so, PM me, maybe we can meet up!





Awwwwwww............... You're such a nice Mommy!!!


----------



## 3huskymom

I've been looking around at all the custom Disney dresses and thought since I'm a quilter I could try to make my own. Here's my first attempt. I'm really happy with how it turned out!


----------



## jessica52877

Just read this on the budget board...

" You can still search !
Stumbled upon it by accident....

But if you click on your name or anyone's name and then find all posts...
It takes you to the search screen and it still work"

It worked.


----------



## karebear1

Now see............ when I do taht jessica, all I get is "Search function disabled'>  that's not fun!


----------



## karebear1

AHHHHH HAAAAA!!! It works now! You have to
 be in California Gold for that little trick to work Jessica! THANKS FRIEND!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Bitty Baby dress Toddler Size!!!

If you are looking for the Toddler size 3 for the Bitty Baby dress please PM me your email address and I will email the copy that I have. I downloaded it before I gave the link to Teresa. I also have the Newborn and 1-3 month size.


----------



## jessica52877

karebear1 said:


> AHHHHH HAAAAA!!! It works now! You have to
> be in California Gold for that little trick to work Jessica! THANKS FRIEND!



Glad you got it to work! I was just about to say it must be you! I just happen to run across it a little while ago and knew my friends were asking!


----------



## danicaw

3huskymom said:


> I've been looking around at all the custom Disney dresses and thought since I'm a quilter I could try to make my own. Here's my first attempt. I'm really happy with how it turned out!



Turned out GREAT! 
Wonderful Job!


----------



## MouseTriper

jessica52877 said:


> As long as we check in by the 3rd we could have it for up to 10 days she told me. I was shocked because last year they would not allow this although we did do it the two previous years. I had heard mixed answers about what the CM's told people the year previous to last but worked for us.


Hmmmm...VERY INTERESTING!!!!



3huskymom said:


> I've been looking around at all the custom Disney dresses and thought since I'm a quilter I could try to make my own. Here's my first attempt. I'm really happy with how it turned out!


Oh that turned out adorable!!!  Your DD is a little cutie!


----------



## phins_jazy

3huskymom said:


> I've been looking around at all the custom Disney dresses and thought since I'm a quilter I could try to make my own. Here's my first attempt. I'm really happy with how it turned out!



Adorable!!  Great job!


----------



## sahm1000

my*2*angels said:


> Well, I am sitting here trying to keep my 2yo awake, because she got into Sydni's singulair and took about 10 of them!  I was FREAKING OUT and that is putting it mildly.  The poison control lady said to keep her up for another hour and then she could go to sleep.  Please just say a prayer that she is ok!!!!



Yikes!  How scary for you!  My 3 year old takes singulair and I remember when the pediatrician gave it to her she told me to hide it since it tastes really good.  She said most kids think it tastes like candy.  And I totally get how some kids can get into everything.  My oldest two have been climbing things lately.  Nothing like finding them on the top shelf of the 7 ft. tall entertainment system in our game room!  Little monkeys!  Glad to see in  your update that she is okay.  





livndisney said:


> These look so cool!!!!
> I saw Spash Mountain, Space Mountain, The Pooh ride and The Castle. They were about 25.00 each




Ooh!  My girls have always loved Legos but I have to tell you, I think their offerings for girls are a little sparse.  The boys have a ton of stuff (Indiana Jones, Star Wars, City) but the stuff they do have for the girls is kind of puny and not very interesting.  I've always thought they should really make a great line for girls.  Not that this is for girls - since it seems pretty gender neutral - but I know my girls would love it since they have been to all of those rides.


----------



## teresajoy

twob4him said:


> Get ready for too many Bambi's!
> 
> So I enlarged the coloring book pages and they were MUCH easier to applique! It's still not perfect...but this is as good as it gets with my machine and experience (not that much!)



Cathy, that is wonderful!!! You really did a great job! Bambi looks so cute! 



bclydia said:


> So, I'll work out what I have the nerve to make and sign up by tomorrow. (See if I give myself a deadline like that, I'll have to do it.  Right?  Please hold me accountable or I'll chicken out!!)



I was just checking the Big Give board and don't see where you've signed up yet! 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> So I promised Wendy that I would post a pic of Aisling wearing all 5 of her "Daniel" bracelets!  I know we aren't supposed to apologize for messy hair but this is pretty bad...she just got out of the shower   She is modeling the bracelets "Next Top Model"-style


She's so stinkin cute! 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> LOL!  Honestly...that's the biggest reason I don't sign up for more Big Gives.  I just can't disappoint a sick child or an overwhelmed parent like that.
> 
> 
> 
> SO JEALOUS!!!  What a great stash!  Can't wait to hear the details of your party!



Oh PUHLEEZ!! I've seen what you've made! You are good! Now stop making excuses and go sign up for something! 



billwendy said:


> That little cutie is ADORABLE!!! Give her a hug for me and thank her for helping Daniel and his family!!! Thanks to some of my friends here, on facebook and at work I've sold about 40ish bracelets!!!! YAY!!
> 
> okay - here is my frankenpatterned dress - Im thinking adding one of Carla's bow sashes in purple - but it looks like maybe it needs something else? should I put something at the peak of each scallop edge? HELP!!! Im going to make Hannah one too (this one is for Elizabeth) and want to figure it out before I start hers....Oh, maybe Steph or anyone else with a 6 year old sized kiddo - what size bow should I make??? I dont know Eliz's waist measurement - should I just go with the measurements in the size charts? are the bows pretty true to size????? I havent really reiviewed much of the pattern yet....
> THanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps -was Paula wearing a petti on American Idol tonight???



Wendy, that turned out so cute!!! I would put little bows about the tip of each scallop, I think it really accents the scallops so nicely when people do that. And, I am a really big fan of the sash! 



tricia said:


> I tried making the Itty Bitty dress last night.  I would make the ties a little longer next time.  They are a little difficult to tie with 2 knots so that they stay.  This is in Flannel.  Thought that would be nice and soft for an itty bitty baby.



AWWWW!!!! ADORABLE!



Stephres said:


> What? No, he is a tiny newborn, you must have the wrong kid!
> 
> He look so cute in his pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! I say that all the time about Megan. Actually, I say if she were born first she would have been an only child! One day you will look back and laugh, I promise Mindy!
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Ok, maybe so, because I forgot to measure Megan this morning. Sorry Wendy!
> 
> 2) I KNOW!
> 
> 3) I am the same way. I get very stressed out when I have to sew for others. It must be perfect. I have offered to make Megan's cousin an outfit for Disney and I keep putting it off. What if I mess up?
> 
> I would suggest starting with something small and easy, like a little purse. I have been making wristlets for Jacob's "friends who are girls" and I don't get near as stressed out since it takes no time and if I mess up it's just a little scrap I am throwing away.
> 
> Speaking of which, here is the latest wristlet for a friend who is a girl. I thought it was cute Wendy and I picked the same frogs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was worried that the frogs might be a little young for a 4th grader, but it was what she requested and she told me she loved it!
> 
> mrsklamc was so sweet to send me Hello Kitty fabric so I could make some things for Megan's class basket for the school silent auction. She said it was a scrap, but it was a big one so I was able to make three things: a little coin pouch, a crayon rollup and a mini eye spy bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to get that Disney outfit done TODAY! We leave Sunday!



I love the wristlet and the Hello Kitty items!!! 



EnchantedPrincess said:


> Sewing has been really slow going lately..but I finally did finish my ds's Mickey  shirt.   I actually had to start all over because I messed it up...I really enjoy doing applique although mine is far from being perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I will be working on Crystal Palace outfits..I have had a piglet applique cut out but just can't decide what to do with it...



That turned out great! 


adoptionmomma4 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I am so behind on this thread.  I have tried to keep up, but it goes sooo fast somedays  I love everything I have seen lately.  The new big give little girl is ADORABLE.  I forget my password for the big give board, if Heather has that info I would love to try to help out in this give.  It has been so long!
> 
> Has anyone made the Aivilo Pocket Tote from YCMT?  I bought it yesterday and made a trip to Joanns for some material to make a diaper bag.  Do you think the extra large size be big enough for a diaper bag?  Is the pattern pretty easy to put together?  Does it go together fast?  I am also making a matching nursing cover and a rag quilt.  I think it is going to be a LONG couple of days.  I waited unit the last minute as usual.  But I think I can get it done.
> 
> Leanne and I just got home from a cheer trip toJacksonville.  We didn't get to go to Disney World but we did drive from Jacksonville to Orlando to shop at Downtown Disney and to eat lunch at the Rainforest Cafe.  We had a blast and did not want to leave.  We are going back (to Disney World) in September as a family and I can not wait.  Here are a few pics of Leanne at Downtown Disney.


I love the pictures! It looks like you guys had so much fun!


desparatelydisney said:


> Okay...
> 
> First REAL applique is done.  By DISboards standards it is pretty poor, but the little man loves it so so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Tink halter & A-line halter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Your applique looks great! And I love that Tink! 


anewvance said:


> There are some totally talented ladies on this board!  I loved the Monsters Inc outfit.
> A question, do you find it an insult or a compliment if someone copies an outfit on this board?



It is considered a compliment. Just don't sell anything you copy and a mention that it is cased is nice. 




Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Teresa- I ABSOLUTELY do not sew anything more than pillowcases, etc for Big Gives because I am still a novice and what is acceptable to put on my child- I wouldn't dream even goodwill would want.  Once I get to be as good as some of the other ladies on here, perhaps I will consider it.  That and the price of fabric-I just dont have the money to donate my fabric. I sure do wish I could help, I love the stories of these kids and their disabilities NOT holding them back from a trip filled with fun memories and I live vicariously through those who sew these amazing BIG GIVE outfits for these wonderful kids. The one I participated in I was so thrilled to get a thank you (marymoo) card in the mail, I wasnt expecting that and it made me so happy that i could add joy to their vacation.
> You know what I would love to see- an option where we can get info on their resort, etc so that I could have a little something delivered to them while they are on their vacay- like a favorite stuffed character, etc. is that possible to do? Or extra pixie dust, like if I come across some disney related item that I could mail to them (like a colorwonder Tinkerbelle book, etc)
> Is that possible?????



Didn't you make a Feliz?? Come on, you can do it! 

Almost every family stays at Give Kids the World, the address is listed on the Big Give site. You could send things there if you would like. 



desparatelydisney said:


> Thought I would post these for all of you who were interested in the sundress so you could see better how it fits.  I don't think it's skimpy (but that's JMO).  It has a lot to do with how tightly you tie the straps...



That looks great, and not too skimpy at all! 



Flea said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I keep slipping into lurkdom and I'm doing my best to get back out...I've completely lost my sewing mojo and don't know where to find it. I see all your beautiful creations and I slip further into lurkdom because I feel bad that i don't want to sew. I've not sewn anything since my sisters wedding in January when I made the girls pettiskirts
> 
> Our (hopefully) trip is coming up quickly and I really need to make a start on stuff.
> 
> Not only that but we are going to the wiggles concert this weekend and I had great plans of sewing stuff for the girls and then in a couple of month we have tickets to Disney Princesses on Ice (it's nice having some decent kids shows come to New Zealand  ) Again I want something fun for them to wear.
> 
> Where oh where has my mojo gone? What do you do when you just can't find the love to sew?
> 
> Have a fantastic day
> 
> Leah



I've been wondering where you were lately! 



3huskymom said:


> I've been looking around at all the custom Disney dresses and thought since I'm a quilter I could try to make my own. Here's my first attempt. I'm really happy with how it turned out!




Yeah!!! It's great!!!  Keep it up!


----------



## HeatherSue

I would like to 2nd everything my sister just said.  It's 1:30am and I need to go to bed.  But, I did read through the whole thread!  

I haven't heard back from Shannon about baby Samantha today. But, I just e-mailed her to see if there was any news.

 and good night (er...morning).


----------



## jenharring

GoofyG said:


> Well here is my little man, already 10 months.  Just 2 more months and he will be 1!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow he is cute as a button.  My little man is almost 8 mo he will be 10 mo the day we leave for disney in June.  I am sooo excited.  How long has he had his teeth and how many does he have?  our little one has been working on getting so in for so long now im beginning to wonder if he ever will have teeth. lol  We have 3 others and I remember them all already having 2 teeth already.  I guess he is just going to take his time.


----------



## jenharring

anewvance said:


> There are some totally talented ladies on this board!  I loved the Monsters Inc outfit.
> A question, do you find it an insult or a compliment if someone copies an outfit on this board?



wow are kidos are so close in age, just my youngest is much younger.  does the 9 year old like to ride the kiddy rides.  My acts a lot other than is and I am wondering how she is going to be.

Now that I am finally finished reading the threads, it took me 3 nights in a row.  But I work nights so it helped the nights go by faster.  About the only thing I have sewed are some sheets- which are like pillow cases for my ds cradle and a many pillows over the years.  I also usually make the pillow cases for our body pillows.  
I have to say I have been inspired dust off the good old machine and get to sewing.  I guess I'm gonna have to go make a visit to the fabric store.  I really want to make my ds-4 a dress or 2 for disney.  I really like the minnie mouse ones.  We are in dier need of new pillow cases for our body pillows and what better than a disney one to take them with us.  Thanks for the inspiration everyone.  As soon as I get some things made I'll try and figure out how to post pics.


----------



## bclydia

livndisney said:


> These look so cool!!!!
> I saw Spash Mountain, Space Mountain, The Pooh ride and The Castle. They were about 25.00 each


Those are so cool!! My hubby will decide he must have those.  Thanks for the photo!!



desparatelydisney said:


> Thought I would post these for all of you who were interested in the sundress so you could see better how it fits.  I don't think it's skimpy (but that's JMO).  It has a lot to do with how tightly you tie the straps...


Great job!! Very nice!





3huskymom said:


> I've been looking around at all the custom Disney dresses and thought since I'm a quilter I could try to make my own. Here's my first attempt. I'm really happy with how it turned out!


That's really pretty!! Great job! and glad to see another quilter jump on in!!



teresajoy said:


> I was just checking the Big Give board and don't see where you've signed up yet!




Okay, busted!!! I'll go check my fabric supply and pop over to the Big Give board.  Thanks Teresa!


----------



## my*2*angels

sahm1000 said:


> Yikes!  How scary for you!  My 3 year old takes singulair and I remember when the pediatrician gave it to her she told me to hide it since it tastes really good.  She said most kids think it tastes like candy.  And I totally get how some kids can get into everything.  My oldest two have been climbing things lately.  Nothing like finding them on the top shelf of the 7 ft. tall entertainment system in our game room!  Little monkeys!  Glad to see in  your update that she is okay.



THank you!  And I know what you mean, both of my kids are climbers!  I went to school for a parent teacher conference and Sydni's teacher said " you have a real tomboy on your hands!"  She climbs on everything at school and always plays with the boys!


----------



## minnie2

Morning!  Yesterday I got to finish another dress for my girlfriends DD bday. It is cute BUT let's just say the directions aren't Carla's!  








 I didn't make it all bright and colorful because the little girls mom isn't big in to all the mixing and matching of color.
though the next dress I am making for this little girl is going to me more colorful!  I asked m girlfriend should I get her a little toy as and extra for her bday or do you want me to make her something else and she was all over me making another dress!  LOL  So I am making a patchwork Tink simply sweet.

 I am a little bummed I gave the little girl the Wubzy dress because she was just too cute the other day and we put it on her and it barely fit!  She measured for a 4 so I made the 4 since Simply sweet tends to be big o I may have to some how expand it for her.  I need to get the pictures from her she posted a few on FB.

Back to read the thread


----------



## CastleCreations

Flea said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> 
> Not only that but we are going to the wiggles concert this weekend
> 
> 
> Leah



I am so totally jealous that you are going to see the Wiggles. I miss seeing Anthony and all the guys. We used to see a few concerts a year and keep up with them on their website, but now that the girls are older...old Uncle Anthony and Jeff...just lost their appeal...now that Anthony...he is very appealing to Mommy...LOL


----------



## desparatelydisney

minnie2 said:


>



Okay, DD is banned from the computer because if she sees this, I'll be "ruffling" all weekend!    How on earth did you get all those ruffles to be gathered the dame amount.  It's fabulous!


----------



## disneymomof1

QUESTION ALERT !!!!!   This weekend I plan on putting together the A Line dress for DD. I want to  use two fabrics for the front, and use ribbon on the front where the two fabrics meet.  My question is sewing with ribbon, is there anything you use to make it stiffer and when you sew on ribbon do you sew down the middle or on the outside?  Thanks !!


----------



## GoofyG

jenharring said:


> GoofyG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well here is my little man, already 10 months.  Just 2 more months and he will be 1!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow he is cute as a button.  My little man is almost 8 mo he will be 10 mo the day we leave for disney in June.  I am sooo excited.  How long has he had his teeth and how many does he have?  our little one has been working on getting so in for so long now im beginning to wonder if he ever will have teeth. lol  We have 3 others and I remember them all already having 2 teeth already.  I guess he is just going to take his time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has 4 teeth, though he is behind compared to his sisters!  He also won't jabber.  I don't know if it's boy vs girl or if it's 3rd child!
Click to expand...


----------



## minnie2

Flea said:


> and a question - if I happened to buy a pattern to help find my sewing love again...could someone tell me if the wrap skirt on YCMT (12m-3t) is easy enough to upsize say to a 4/5? or would I be better buying both sizes


I saw ycmt had a new wrap skirt in bigger sizes!



desparatelydisney said:


> I know the instructions for those type of ruffles are on the CarlaC embellished patchwork twirl skirt but I haven't tried it (and those instructions are downloaded on a different computer).  But I know there was a beautiful minnie twirl skirt posted on here sometime this week that had those on it...maybe that poster can help


Thanks! I don't have that pattern... maybe I can pm Carla....



MouseTriper said:


> I thought free dining ended on Oct 3rd???  Are you not getting free dining.
> 
> So glad your DH is home!!!
> 
> I "think" the dates are August 16th through Oct 3rd??  I could be wrong though...lol


Thanks!  
 Bummer free dinning would end a month before we arrive.  



3huskymom said:


> I've been looking around at all the custom Disney dresses and thought since I'm a quilter I could try to make my own. Here's my first attempt. I'm really happy with how it turned out!


Adorable!  I love that dot material it is one of my favorites!  Your little one is so cute!  Love the uppy next to her!  



desparatelydisney said:


> Okay, DD is banned from the computer because if she sees this, I'll be "ruffling" all weekend!    How on earth did you get all those ruffles to be gathered the dame amount.  It's fabulous!


Thanks!  It actually wasn't bad.  other things about the instructions drove me nuts so I ended up using some of Carla's patterns for get my answers!  Like the elastic in the back they didn't say how long to cut it!  They wanted me to put it on the child and then cut it but it is a gift so the child isn't with me!  So I used Carla's simply sweet alter elastic size  The sizing also drove me crazy because there where no measurements for them!  It just said the sizes not if the chest measurement is X then make this size! Those things bothered me more then the ruffling that is no biggie just throw a basting stitch and go!  
 I actually wish Nikki was younger so I could make her one!  may have to make my niece one...  It is really a cute pattern!



disneymomof1 said:


> QUESTION ALERT !!!!!   This weekend I plan on putting together the A Line dress for DD. I want to  use two fabrics for the front, and use ribbon on the front where the two fabrics meet.  My question is sewing with ribbon, is there anything you use to make it stiffer and when you sew on ribbon do you sew down the middle or on the outside?  Thanks !!


When I have used ribbon I sew down the edges so it doesn't curl.  Though I have only done it for purses....


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

disneymomof1 said:


> QUESTION ALERT !!!!!   This weekend I plan on putting together the A Line dress for DD. I want to  use two fabrics for the front, and use ribbon on the front where the two fabrics meet.  My question is sewing with ribbon, is there anything you use to make it stiffer and when you sew on ribbon do you sew down the middle or on the outside?  Thanks !!



I used heat n bond, which wont truely hold it in place, but will give you a bit of tackiness and helps stabilize and add stiffness while sewing. I then chose matching thread for the top stitch and a neutral for my bobbin thread. You could also try stitch witchery. be sure your seam is well pressed before adding the ribbon so that your ribbon can lay as flat as possible.

can't wait to see it- I'd love to know how you are going to cut and sew the 2 pieces together! I have been wanting to do this- have about 4 inches at the bottom of my A-lines with rick rack or ribbon.
Do you cut your first piece the full size of the pattern and then layer the second fabric? Or somehow cut them seperately, sew together and then continue with pattern?


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi all!  I have had just a crazy week!  Katie's birthday party is this weekend and I am TRYING to get ready.  We started all three kids in swim lessons...I figure if they can swim, they can save me!  Then, Patrick's allergies went into full swing on Tuesday...poor baby couldn't breath...and yes...I was out of all of his meds and no scrip!  Bad mommy, I know!  Thankfully my doctor was able to give me some meds to hold him over until his next appointment in April.  

Then, and you guys will laugh at this...Timmy had a Kinder physical appointment yesterday at 8:45...I remembered this as I was getting in the shower at 8:30!!!!  I jumped out, dressed Timmy (and myself), no teeth brush...barely brushed hair...ran out the door and was only 5 minuts late!  But poor Timmy, he got 3 shots!  He was not happy!  I have never seen him cry like that...yep, I cried too!  But, I can tell you it wore him out.  He never goes to bed early, but last night when I got home from dance with Katie, this is what I found on the couch.  DH said he grabbed my blanket and curled up and was out in no time.  He has a slight fever today so he is a little grumpy...






I would love to stick around a catch up...but I must go finish Katie's birthday party outfit...I spent last night getting friendly with my seam ripper!  I messed up an entire ruffle somehow and only realized it AFTER attaching it to the shirt!  NOT HAPPY right now...I thought I was almost done.  Then I have to clean carpets and such in time for tomorrow.  Busy busy day!


----------



## snubie

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I'd love to know how you are going to cut and sew the 2 pieces together! I have been wanting to do this- have about 4 inches at the bottom of my A-lines with rick rack or ribbon.
> Do you cut your first piece the full size of the pattern and then layer the second fabric? Or somehow cut them seperately, sew together and then continue with pattern?



I thought I might answer this - I have done several A-line with two or three fabrics for the front piece.  
I sew strips of the separate fabrics together first so I am essentially making my own fabric piece.   I then cut out the pattern piece as normal.


----------



## snubie

I was going to wait until next week to announce this but I just can't wait. 

We found out last week that I am pregnant!  We have been trying for a very long time and have undergone many fertility treatments to get here.  We are feeling very blessed but also anxious.  I have my first ultrasound next week so we are hoping all looks good at that point.  I know it is very early and I normally would not share something like this so soon but I knew everyone here would be very supportive.

So I guess I won't be going on Mission Space or TOT (not that I would if I weren't pregnant )
Also I will be losing my sewing room in nine months or so.


----------



## karebear1

snubie said:


> I was going to wait until next week to announce this but I just can't wait.
> 
> We found out last week that I am pregnant!  We have been trying for a very long time and have undergone many fertility treatments to get here.  We are feeling very blessed but also anxious.  I have my first ultrasound next week so we are hoping all looks good at that point.  I know it is very early and I normally would not share something like this so soon but I knew everyone here would be very supportive.
> 
> So I guess I won't be going on Mission Space or TOT (not that I would if I weren't pregnant )
> Also I will be losing my sewing room in nine months or so.



 Congratulations!!! this is such exciting news!


----------



## jham

I have been forced into lurkdom lately because life has been so crazy busy.  You all have been creating lots of wonderful stuff though!  Loved the cakes too! 



livndisney said:


> These look so cool!!!!
> I saw Spash Mountain, Space Mountain, The Pooh ride and The Castle. They were about 25.00 each



I have a 6 year old boy that LOOOOOOVES Legos and Splash mountain!  He would go crazy if he saw these!  Seth loves the castle.    SO COOL!



minnie2 said:


> Morning!  Yesterday I got to finish another dress for my girlfriends DD bday. It is cute BUT let's just say the directions aren't Carla's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't make it all bright and colorful because the little girls mom isn't big in to all the mixing and matching of color.
> though the next dress I am making for this little girl is going to me more colorful!  I asked m girlfriend should I get her a little toy as and extra for her bday or do you want me to make her something else and she was all over me making another dress!  LOL  So I am making a patchwork Tink simply sweet.
> 
> I am a little bummed I gave the little girl the Wubzy dress because she was just too cute the other day and we put it on her and it barely fit!  She measured for a 4 so I made the 4 since Simply sweet tends to be big o I may have to some how expand it for her.  I need to get the pictures from her she posted a few on FB.
> 
> Back to read the thread



That is really pretty Marlo!  And a lot of work!  I bought that pattern a long time ago and have never used it.  



snubie said:


> I was going to wait until next week to announce this but I just can't wait.
> 
> We found out last week that I am pregnant!  We have been trying for a very long time and have undergone many fertility treatments to get here.  We are feeling very blessed but also anxious.  I have my first ultrasound next week so we are hoping all looks good at that point.  I know it is very early and I normally would not share something like this so soon but I knew everyone here would be very supportive.
> 
> So I guess I won't be going on Mission Space or TOT (not that I would if I weren't pregnant )
> Also I will be losing my sewing room in nine months or so.




Congratulations Stacey!  I am thrilled for you!  And I'm praying for a healthy wonderful pregnancy!


----------



## lucyanna girl

I had such a great time with my new grand baby and her big (two years, four months) brother this weekend. 

The two of them










my thumb. her hand





Girls love jewelry





Penny


----------



## tricia

snubie said:


> I was going to wait until next week to announce this but I just can't wait.
> 
> We found out last week that I am pregnant!  We have been trying for a very long time and have undergone many fertility treatments to get here.  We are feeling very blessed but also anxious.  I have my first ultrasound next week so we are hoping all looks good at that point.  I know it is very early and I normally would not share something like this so soon but I knew everyone here would be very supportive.
> 
> So I guess I won't be going on Mission Space or TOT (not that I would if I weren't pregnant )
> Also I will be losing my sewing room in nine months or so.



Congratulations, that is so awesome.


----------



## HeatherSue

jenharring said:


> I have to say I have been inspired dust off the good old machine and get to sewing.  I guess I'm gonna have to go make a visit to the fabric store.  I really want to make my ds-4 a dress or 2 for disney.  I really like the minnie mouse ones.  We are in dier need of new pillow cases for our body pillows and what better than a disney one to take them with us.  Thanks for the inspiration everyone.  As soon as I get some things made I'll try and figure out how to post pics.


Woo-hoo!!  I can't wait to see what you come up with!  There's a tutorial for posting pictures in the first post in this thread.



minnie2 said:


>


I LOOOOVE IT!!! Sometimes it's nice to see a dress made with just one color.  It is beautiful! So, did Nik say she was too old for this dress?  I think she'd look gorgeous in this style!
How is George doing today?



CastleCreations said:


> I am so totally jealous that you are going to see the Wiggles. I miss seeing Anthony and all the guys. We used to see a few concerts a year and keep up with them on their website, but now that the girls are older...old Uncle Anthony and Jeff...just lost their appeal...now that Anthony...he is very appealing to Mommy...LOL


You are too funny!



disneymomof1 said:


> QUESTION ALERT !!!!!   This weekend I plan on putting together the A Line dress for DD. I want to  use two fabrics for the front, and use ribbon on the front where the two fabrics meet.  My question is sewing with ribbon, is there anything you use to make it stiffer and when you sew on ribbon do you sew down the middle or on the outside?  Thanks !!


You've already got a few answers, but I'll throw in my 2 cents. I've tried it both ways and I think it looks better if you sew down both sides. If you use heat 'n bond to hold it in place, make sure you use heat 'n bond LITE.  Trust me, I know this from experience! 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Do you cut your first piece the full size of the pattern and then layer the second fabric? Or somehow cut them seperately, sew together and then continue with pattern?


I would think you'd do it a lot like the bowling shirt pattern, where you sew the pieces together and then cut it out.  This idea really sounds cute. I can't wait to see what she comes up with!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  I have had just a crazy week!  Katie's birthday party is this weekend and I am TRYING to get ready.  We started all three kids in swim lessons...I figure if they can swim, they can save me!  Then, Patrick's allergies went into full swing on Tuesday...poor baby couldn't breath...and yes...I was out of all of his meds and no scrip!  Bad mommy, I know!  Thankfully my doctor was able to give me some meds to hold him over until his next appointment in April.
> 
> Then, and you guys will laugh at this...Timmy had a Kinder physical appointment yesterday at 8:45...I remembered this as I was getting in the shower at 8:30!!!!  I jumped out, dressed Timmy (and myself), no teeth brush...barely brushed hair...ran out the door and was only 5 minuts late!  But poor Timmy, he got 3 shots!  He was not happy!  I have never seen him cry like that...yep, I cried too!  But, I can tell you it wore him out.  He never goes to bed early, but last night when I got home from dance with Katie, this is what I found on the couch.  DH said he grabbed my blanket and curled up and was out in no time.  He has a slight fever today so he is a little grumpy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to stick around a catch up...but I must go finish Katie's birthday party outfit...I spent last night getting friendly with my seam ripper!  I messed up an entire ruffle somehow and only realized it AFTER attaching it to the shirt!  NOT HAPPY right now...I thought I was almost done.  Then I have to clean carpets and such in time for tomorrow.  Busy busy day!


Poor baby having to get 3 shots!!  He looks so sweet wrapped up in that blanket.

My "favorite" pediatrician appointment ever was when Sawyer was about 18 months old.  He remembered getting shots at his 12 month appointment and he was MAD that we were there again.  He screamed from the moment we walked into the office until we left.  I have a very vivid memory of him laying on the floor without his pants on (he had kicked them off in his fury), spinning around in circles, as if he were running while laying on his side.  It was hilarious, and very embarassing, and kind of sad, all at the same time.  
Good times...good times...


----------



## geishagirl81

I am trying to find a inexpensive/free Jon Jon pattern.  I looked through the link page on this thread, and didn't see one.  Any suggestions?  TIA!


----------



## HeatherSue

snubie said:


> I was going to wait until next week to announce this but I just can't wait.
> 
> We found out last week that I am pregnant!  We have been trying for a very long time and have undergone many fertility treatments to get here.  We are feeling very blessed but also anxious.  I have my first ultrasound next week so we are hoping all looks good at that point.  I know it is very early and I normally would not share something like this so soon but I knew everyone here would be very supportive.
> 
> So I guess I won't be going on Mission Space or TOT (not that I would if I weren't pregnant )
> Also I will be losing my sewing room in nine months or so.

















CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!


















I am in tears, I am so happy for you!!!!!!


----------



## Carrie772

GoofyG said:


> jenharring said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has 4 teeth, though he is behind compared to his sisters!  He also won't jabber.  I don't know if it's boy vs girl or if it's 3rd child!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's the 3rd.  My Jay didn't really need to talk as his bro and sis did it all for him, and they carried him everywhere.  Why walk?
Click to expand...


----------



## Mirb1214

This is for my oldest...for meeting Tink! I gotta make something for the littles:













Is your Tink made from a pillowcase?  My husband bought me all the princess pillowcases the other day for me to begin making outfits but now I've got to figure out how to incorporate it into an outfit!


----------



## 3goofyboys

snubie said:


> I was going to wait until next week to announce this but I just can't wait.
> 
> We found out last week that I am pregnant!  We have been trying for a very long time and have undergone many fertility treatments to get here.  We are feeling very blessed but also anxious.  I have my first ultrasound next week so we are hoping all looks good at that point.  I know it is very early and I normally would not share something like this so soon but I knew everyone here would be very supportive.
> 
> So I guess I won't be going on Mission Space or TOT (not that I would if I weren't pregnant )
> Also I will be losing my sewing room in nine months or so.



Congrats!!! Yay for new babies!! 

I saw your ticker and thought "oh, did I miss the announcement?"



lucyanna girl said:


> I had such a great time with my new grand baby and her big (two years, four months) brother this weekend.
> 
> The two of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my thumb. her hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girls love jewelry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny



She is precious (and big brother is cute too).  I love the jewlery, never to soon to start them!


----------



## tadamom

jessica52877 said:


> I booked Oct 3-10. It is Dallas' fall break. I am not 100% positive we'll go then. I called with intentions of booking labor day weekend and somehow got sidetracked. I booked Pop for anyone joining me!



Jessica...we will be there October 9-13.  Give me a holler if you see us in the park!


----------



## NaeNae

snubie said:


> I was going to wait until next week to announce this but I just can't wait.
> 
> We found out last week that I am pregnant!  We have been trying for a very long time and have undergone many fertility treatments to get here.  We are feeling very blessed but also anxious.  I have my first ultrasound next week so we are hoping all looks good at that point.  I know it is very early and I normally would not share something like this so soon but I knew everyone here would be very supportive.
> 
> So I guess I won't be going on Mission Space or TOT (not that I would if I weren't pregnant )
> Also I will be losing my sewing room in nine months or so.



CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## NaeNae

lucyanna girl said:


> I had such a great time with my new grand baby and her big (two years, four months) brother this weekend.
> 
> The two of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my thumb. her hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girls love jewelry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny



Your grandkids are just beautiful.


----------



## phins_jazy

We're snowed in!  The roads are closed, school is cancelled and work just called to say the mall is closing at 1. What's a girl to do?  Well, DIS and sew of course!!  LOL  I bought the coming and going bag pattern from YCMT the other day and I made one and it's so cute!  I'm working on another one this afternoon.  



snubie said:


> I was going to wait until next week to announce this but I just can't wait.
> 
> We found out last week that I am pregnant!  We have been trying for a very long time and have undergone many fertility treatments to get here.  We are feeling very blessed but also anxious.  I have my first ultrasound next week so we are hoping all looks good at that point.  I know it is very early and I normally would not share something like this so soon but I knew everyone here would be very supportive.
> 
> So I guess I won't be going on Mission Space or TOT (not that I would if I weren't pregnant )
> Also I will be losing my sewing room in nine months or so.



Congrats!!!!!    That's such wonderful news!!!!


----------



## Adi12982

snubie said:


> I was going to wait until next week to announce this but I just can't wait.
> 
> We found out last week that I am pregnant!  We have been trying for a very long time and have undergone many fertility treatments to get here.  We are feeling very blessed but also anxious.  I have my first ultrasound next week so we are hoping all looks good at that point.  I know it is very early and I normally would not share something like this so soon but I knew everyone here would be very supportive.
> 
> So I guess I won't be going on Mission Space or TOT (not that I would if I weren't pregnant )
> Also I will be losing my sewing room in nine months or so.


----------



## teresajoy

I'm so excited!!! Carla just gave me the go ahead to share these pictures with you guys!!! This is one of the prototypes for the new pattern Carla is working on!!! She made this for Lyddie, isn't it just adorable!!!  I begged her  a few months ago to make a pattern like this after I struggled with a similar commercial pattern. She said she had been thinking of doing one already (don't you just love the way Carla is on top of things!), so here is one version: (sorry the pictures aren't the best, I should have had Corey take them!)

Lydia with our good friend, Bunny (hmm, I wonder what she would say if she knew I just poster her picture on the internet!)






Cute little sash in the back:





She had been dancing on the front porch and I tried to snap her picture between "moves"! 





Carla even embroidered little flowers on the collar. Lydia loves it so much she didn't want to wear it to Tessa's party the other day because she was afraid she would get frosting on it! The fabric is really really cute little flowers with smiley faces on them!!! It's just adorable. 

I can't wait to try this pattern out myself! It buttons up the back, but the buttons are hidden.


----------



## adoptionmomma4

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Sorry but I had to post her picture from her Bday party. She had me downsize my Princess Leia costume from highschool to fit her for her party.
> 
> I can't believe it. She starts T-ball & Kindergarten this year. She is reading with a little help and can do addition & subtration already....where did my baby go?



I am right there with you.  I do not want my baby to grow up either.



snubie said:


> I was going to wait until next week to announce this but I just can't wait.
> 
> We found out last week that I am pregnant!  We have been trying for a very long time and have undergone many fertility treatments to get here.  We are feeling very blessed but also anxious.  I have my first ultrasound next week so we are hoping all looks good at that point.  I know it is very early and I normally would not share something like this so soon but I knew everyone here would be very supportive.
> 
> So I guess I won't be going on Mission Space or TOT (not that I would if I weren't pregnant )
> Also I will be losing my sewing room in nine months or so.



YEAH!!!!   How exciting!!!  Prayers for a healthy and happy nine months.



teresajoy said:


> I'm so excited!!! Carla just gave me the go ahead to share these pictures with you guys!!! This is one of the prototypes for the new pattern Carla is working on!!! She made this for Lyddie, isn't it just adorable!!!  I begged her  a few months ago to make a pattern like this after I struggled with a similar commercial pattern. She said she had been thinking of doing one already (don't you just love the way Carla is on top of things!), so here is one version: (sorry the pictures aren't the best, I should have had Corey take them!)
> 
> Lydia with our good friend, Bunny (hmm, I wonder what she would say if she knew I just poster her picture on the internet!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute little sash in the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had been dancing on the front porch and I tried to snap her picture between "moves"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla even embroidered little flowers on the collar. Lydia loves it so much she didn't want to wear it to Tessa's party the other day because she was afraid she would get frosting on it! The fabric is really really cute little flowers with smiley faces on them!!! It's just adorable.
> 
> I can't wait to try this pattern out myself! It buttons up the back, but the buttons are hidden.



I LOVE LOVE LOVE this dress.  Lydia looks beautiful!  This was my favorite type of dress on Leanne.  I can not wait to try this new pattern for Miss. Katie.  Carla rocks!


----------



## Adi12982

teresajoy said:


> She had been dancing on the front porch and I tried to snap her picture between "moves"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla even embroidered little flowers on the collar. Lydia loves it so much she didn't want to wear it to Tessa's party the other day because she was afraid she would get frosting on it! The fabric is really really cute little flowers with smiley faces on them!!! It's just adorable.
> 
> I can't wait to try this pattern out myself! It buttons up the back, but the buttons are hidden.



I love it!!  I had been hoping she would make another dress with sleeves!!  It is GREAT!  Looks like a great church dress to me!

So cute she didn't want to get frosting on it


----------



## teresajoy

HeatherSue said:


> I would like to 2nd everything my sister just said.  It's 1:30am and I need to go to bed.  But, I did read through the whole thread!
> 
> I haven't heard back from Shannon about baby Samantha today. But, I just e-mailed her to see if there was any news.
> 
> and good night (er...morning).



You were up MUCH too late young lady!!! Funny how we tend to write the same thing! That is going to happen again in just a second..



bclydia said:


> Those are so cool!! My hubby will decide he must have those.  Thanks for the photo!!
> 
> 
> Great job!! Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's really pretty!! Great job! and glad to see another quilter jump on in!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, busted!!! I'll go check my fabric supply and pop over to the Big Give board.  Thanks Teresa!




YEAH Lydia!!! Thank you so much!!!!  Now come on you other ladies, you can do it too!!! 


minnie2 said:


> Morning!  Yesterday I got to finish another dress for my girlfriends DD bday. It is cute BUT let's just say the directions aren't Carla's!


That dress is just adorable Marlo!!! I think it would look so cute on Niki too! 


snubie said:


> I was going to wait until next week to announce this but I just can't wait.
> 
> We found out last week that I am pregnant!  We have been trying for a very long time and have undergone many fertility treatments to get here.  We are feeling very blessed but also anxious.  I have my first ultrasound next week so we are hoping all looks good at that point.  I know it is very early and I normally would not share something like this so soon but I knew everyone here would be very supportive.
> 
> So I guess I won't be going on Mission Space or TOT (not that I would if I weren't pregnant )
> Also I will be losing my sewing room in nine months or so.



OH my goodness!!!!!! 
I'm so excited for you, I'm just in tears!!!  I'm so happy for you!!!



lucyanna girl said:


> I had such a great time with my new grand baby and her big (two years, four months) brother this weekend.
> 
> The two of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny



What GORGEOUS grandbabies Penny!!! Just beautiful!!!! 


HeatherSue said:


> My "favorite" pediatrician appointment ever was when Sawyer was about 18 months old.  He remembered getting shots at his 12 month appointment and he was MAD that we were there again.  He screamed from the moment we walked into the office until we left.  I have a very vivid memory of him laying on the floor without his pants on (he had kicked them off in his fury), spinning around in circles, as if he were running while laying on his side.  It was hilarious, and very embarassing, and kind of sad, all at the same time.
> Good times...good times...



I starterd laughing as soon as I read "My "favorite" pediatrician appointment ever"   I just KNEW which story you were going to tell!! 



Carrie772 said:


> GoofyG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's the 3rd.  My Jay didn't really need to talk as his bro and sis did it all for him, and they carried him everywhere.  Why walk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, it's DEFINITELY a THIRD child thing!!!
> 
> In my experience, the second child is the one who is by far the smartest.
> 
> 
> phins_jazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're snowed in!  The roads are closed, school is cancelled and work just called to say the mall is closing at 1. What's a girl to do?  Well, DIS and sew of course!!  LOL  I bought the coming and going bag pattern from YCMT the other day and I made one and it's so cute!  I'm working on another one this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!!!    That's such wonderful news!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SNOW!! That is SOOOO WRONG this time of year!!! I saw Colorado got dumped on today too! YUCK!
> 
> 
> 
> adoptionmomma4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE this dress.  Lydia looks beautiful!  This was my favorite type of dress on Leanne.  I can not wait to try this new pattern for Miss. Katie.  Carla rocks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you!! And, yep, Carla ROCKS!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jennia

livndisney said:


> These look so cool!!!!
> I saw Spash Mountain, Space Mountain, The Pooh ride and The Castle. They were about 25.00 each



Ooooh,  those are SO neat! My dd is way too young for legos, but I'm tempted to look for those when we go next time!



desparatelydisney said:


> Thought I would post these for all of you who were interested in the sundress so you could see better how it fits.  I don't think it's skimpy (but that's JMO).  It has a lot to do with how tightly you tie the straps...


Doesn't look skimpy to me at all! I've seen some where the child was nearly topless (!), but that looks perfect!




3huskymom said:


> I've been looking around at all the custom Disney dresses and thought since I'm a quilter I could try to make my own. Here's my first attempt. I'm really happy with how it turned out!



That's fantastic, especially for a first attempt!



minnie2 said:


> Morning!  Yesterday I got to finish another dress for my girlfriends DD bday. It is cute BUT let's just say the directions aren't Carla's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't make it all bright and colorful because the little girls mom isn't big in to all the mixing and matching of color.
> though the next dress I am making for this little girl is going to me more colorful!  I asked m girlfriend should I get her a little toy as and extra for her bday or do you want me to make her something else and she was all over me making another dress!  LOL  So I am making a patchwork Tink simply sweet.
> 
> I am a little bummed I gave the little girl the Wubzy dress because she was just too cute the other day and we put it on her and it barely fit!  She measured for a 4 so I made the 4 since Simply sweet tends to be big o I may have to some how expand it for her.  I need to get the pictures from her she posted a few on FB.
> 
> Back to read the thread



Very very pretty, love all those ruffles! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  I have had just a crazy week!  Katie's birthday party is this weekend and I am TRYING to get ready.  We started all three kids in swim lessons...I figure if they can swim, they can save me!  Then, Patrick's allergies went into full swing on Tuesday...poor baby couldn't breath...and yes...I was out of all of his meds and no scrip!  Bad mommy, I know!  Thankfully my doctor was able to give me some meds to hold him over until his next appointment in April.
> 
> Then, and you guys will laugh at this...Timmy had a Kinder physical appointment yesterday at 8:45...I remembered this as I was getting in the shower at 8:30!!!!  I jumped out, dressed Timmy (and myself), no teeth brush...barely brushed hair...ran out the door and was only 5 minuts late!  But poor Timmy, he got 3 shots!  He was not happy!  I have never seen him cry like that...yep, I cried too!  But, I can tell you it wore him out.  He never goes to bed early, but last night when I got home from dance with Katie, this is what I found on the couch.  DH said he grabbed my blanket and curled up and was out in no time.  He has a slight fever today so he is a little grumpy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to stick around a catch up...but I must go finish Katie's birthday party outfit...I spent last night getting friendly with my seam ripper!  I messed up an entire ruffle somehow and only realized it AFTER attaching it to the shirt!  NOT HAPPY right now...I thought I was almost done.  Then I have to clean carpets and such in time for tomorrow.  Busy busy day!



What a sweet photo of your little boy. Violet's always grumpy/tired after shots, too. 



snubie said:


> I was going to wait until next week to announce this but I just can't wait.
> 
> We found out last week that I am pregnant!  We have been trying for a very long time and have undergone many fertility treatments to get here.  We are feeling very blessed but also anxious.  I have my first ultrasound next week so we are hoping all looks good at that point.  I know it is very early and I normally would not share something like this so soon but I knew everyone here would be very supportive.
> 
> So I guess I won't be going on Mission Space or TOT (not that I would if I weren't pregnant )
> Also I will be losing my sewing room in nine months or so.



WHOO HOO!!!! Hope you have a healthy pregnancy! 



lucyanna girl said:


> I had such a great time with my new grand baby and her big (two years, four months) brother this weekend.
> 
> The two of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my thumb. her hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girls love jewelry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny



That is so adorable, love the photo of her sweet little hand. 

So I THOUGHT Violet was better, then she woke up around three this morning and threw up everywhere. Now I'm not sure if she's sick or what, because that seems like an awful lot of puking for one week. =P


----------



## bear_mom

snubie said:


> i was going to wait until next week to announce this but i just can't wait.
> 
> We found out last week that i am pregnant!  We have been trying for a very long time and have undergone many fertility treatments to get here.  We are feeling very blessed but also anxious.  I have my first ultrasound next week so we are hoping all looks good at that point.  I know it is very early and i normally would not share something like this so soon but i knew everyone here would be very supportive.
> 
> So i guess i won't be going on mission space or tot (not that i would if i weren't pregnant )
> also i will be losing my sewing room in nine months or so.



congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jham

Penny, your grandbabies are gorgeous!   And I  Carla's new pattern! I made Jayden an Easter dress like that when she was 2 using a commercial pattern.  I loved it but I have never made it again because I hate the pattern!  I'll have to get it out and put it on Lily.  It may fit.  And since I haven't made her an Easter dress this year... It will also qualify as a "one of the first things I ever made" photo.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

snubie said:


> I was going to wait until next week to announce this but I just can't wait.
> 
> We found out last week that I am pregnant!  We have been trying for a very long time and have undergone many fertility treatments to get here.  We are feeling very blessed but also anxious.  I have my first ultrasound next week so we are hoping all looks good at that point.  I know it is very early and I normally would not share something like this so soon but I knew everyone here would be very supportive.
> 
> So I guess I won't be going on Mission Space or TOT (not that I would if I weren't pregnant )
> Also I will be losing my sewing room in nine months or so.



Congrats!!!!  What a wonderful thing to lose a sewing room for  



lucyanna girl said:


> I had such a great time with my new grand baby and her big (two years, four months) brother this weekend.
> 
> The two of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny



 Still adorable!!! How's big brother adjusting to her?!?!


----------



## bclydia

minnie2 said:


> Morning!  Yesterday I got to finish another dress for my girlfriends DD bday. It is cute BUT let's just say the directions aren't Carla's!


That's so pretty!!! 



snubie said:


> I was going to wait until next week to announce this but I just can't wait.
> 
> We found out last week that I am pregnant!  We have been trying for a very long time and have undergone many fertility treatments to get here.  We are feeling very blessed but also anxious.  I have my first ultrasound next week so we are hoping all looks good at that point.  I know it is very early and I normally would not share something like this so soon but I knew everyone here would be very supportive.
> 
> So I guess I won't be going on Mission Space or TOT (not that I would if I weren't pregnant )
> Also I will be losing my sewing room in nine months or so.



Congratulations!!! That is so wonderful!



lucyanna girl said:


> I had such a great time with my new grand baby and her big (two years, four months) brother this weekend.
> 
> The two of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my thumb. her hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girls love jewelry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny



Oh, she's lovely!! congratulations!!!




teresajoy said:


> I'm so excited!!! Carla just gave me the go ahead to share these pictures with you guys!!! This is one of the prototypes for the new pattern Carla is working on!!! She made this for Lyddie, isn't it just adorable!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute little sash in the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to try this pattern out myself! It buttons up the back, but the buttons are hidden.



This is adorable! I'm so excited that Carla has done this because it means I might actually be able to manage one too!  I love the collar and puffy sleeves.  It's a perfect little girl dress.

Carla, if you haven't heard it lately THANK YOU for what you do!!  Did you know that you empower us?  Really! I have always said I can't make clothes, I can't sew.  And it was true.  But your directions and patterns have changed that.  I really can make beautiful things for my children.  I'm even proud enough of them to give my creations as gifts.  NEVER would have happened without your patterns and this group of wonderful people.  Thank you!!!


----------



## jessica52877

I made a taggie blanket today for a friend that just had a baby. I just LOVE it!





















Dallas is not loving it but I am! I love all the tags on it! I always rubbed the tag on my teddy bear when I was little! Why wasn't I this creative when Dallas was born? Actually I don't remember seeing them until after but I am sure they existed!


----------



## teresajoy

jessica52877 said:


> I made a taggie blanket today for a friend that just had a baby. I just LOVE it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas is not loving it but I am! I love all the tags on it! I always rubbed the tag on my teddy bear when I was little! Why wasn't I this creative when Dallas was born? Actually I don't remember seeing them until after but I am sure they existed!



I love it Jessica! Those fabrics are wonderful! That name is a mouthful!


----------



## DisneyKings

I'm so excited!  I just booked a Disney trip for DD's 4th b-day with free dining!  I hope I'll be able to get an ADR for a meal in "her" castle (she thinks it's hers not Cinderella's!)   Hmmm, now I'll have to get some outfits done for them.


----------



## jessica52877

teresajoy said:


> I love it Jessica! Those fabrics are wonderful! That name is a mouthful!



Thank you. I agree about the name. I have another friend thinking of naming her son the same thing. I love the name Hudson but not sure with William. It is two hard sounds if that makes sense. I was thinking even William Hudson for some reason was easier to say. I think lots of wierd things while sewing! Of course if my kids name was William I would call him Will! LOL!

And if I ever have another child his name will by Dylan (or hers) in case you were wondering! 

I love that so many have booked for free dining! Disney sure knows how to get people to visit this year. We had no intentions of any trips to WDW and of course have been on one and added another for now.


----------



## teresajoy

bclydia said:


> Carla, if you haven't heard it lately THANK YOU for what you do!!  Did you know that you empower us?  Really! I have always said I can't make clothes, I can't sew.  And it was true.  But your directions and patterns have changed that.  I really can make beautiful things for my children.  I'm even proud enough of them to give my creations as gifts.  NEVER would have happened without your patterns and this group of wonderful people.  Thank you!!!




Aww, that was really sweet!!! I know what you mean, I had been sewing a long time before I tried one of Carla's patterns, but they really boosted my confidence in my sewing! I never thought I'd be able to finish a dress in one day before! But, with all the little tips and hints she gives us, she makes everything so easy!   THANKS CARLA!!


----------



## coteau_chick

snubie said:


> I was going to wait until next week to announce this but I just can't wait.
> 
> We found out last week that I am pregnant!  We have been trying for a very long time and have undergone many fertility treatments to get here.  We are feeling very blessed but also anxious.  I have my first ultrasound next week so we are hoping all looks good at that point.  I know it is very early and I normally would not share something like this so soon but I knew everyone here would be very supportive.
> 
> So I guess I won't be going on Mission Space or TOT (not that I would if I weren't pregnant )
> Also I will be losing my sewing room in nine months or so.



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You have me crying.  It took us nine years to concieve our third child.  I am sooooooooooooooo happy for you and I will say a prayer for you.


----------



## desparatelydisney

Okay, Jedi Mickey is finally done.    Sewing stuff is put away.  Maybe now I will have time to read that last 15 pages of this thread and look at everything everyone else has made.


----------



## teresajoy

desparatelydisney said:


> Okay, Jedi Mickey is finally done.    Sewing stuff is put away.  Maybe now I will have time to read that last 15 pages of this thread and look at everything everyone else has made.




Fantastic applique!!! You really did a great job on that!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

Okay somehow I just lost all my quotes.....I hate when that happens!

Anyway, from what I can remember I wanted to say the following:

Love the new dress Carla made your little sweetie, Teresa. It is darling.  Carla you ROCK!!!!

Love the TAGGIE blankie Jessica....so cute!!!

Awww the little guy who got his shots and fell asleep on the couch!!  Hope he is feeling better today!!!

Hmm...what else...I know there was more....hmmmm

Oh yeah Minnie2...love the pink ruffled dress!!!!  Very cute.  I say make something really bright and funky for that girl, her mother will have to love it.  Hahaha....just teasin!

Okay I have to tell you that I almost done with my next outfit and it includes a SHIRRED top and a skirt.  Thanks to Haganfam5 who encouraged me to do the shirring....I was hoping to finish it yesterday but we had a huge snow storm and I got distracted with two sick kids at home.  We just got back from the doctors....!


----------



## MouseTriper

Oops...I knew I forgot something.....CONGRATULATIONS Snubie!!!!!!  I am so excited for you!!!  We suffered with unexplained infertility for years and never was successful.  I used to get so upset and never understood why I couldn't get pregnant.  It was truly heart-breaking, as we wanted a child more than anything.  It just turned out that there was a different path for us to take.  When I held our DD for the first time I immediately realized why I never could get pregnant.....because THIS child was meant for us all along!!!  And WE were meant for her!!!  This overwhelming feeling just took me over at that moment and I couldn't help but cry!


----------



## Haganfam5

snubie said:


> I was going to wait until next week to announce this but I just can't wait.
> 
> We found out last week that I am pregnant!  We have been trying for a very long time and have undergone many fertility treatments to get here.  We are feeling very blessed but also anxious.  I have my first ultrasound next week so we are hoping all looks good at that point.  I know it is very early and I normally would not share something like this so soon but I knew everyone here would be very supportive.
> 
> So I guess I won't be going on Mission Space or TOT (not that I would if I weren't pregnant )
> Also I will be losing my sewing room in nine months or so.




Congratulations!!! At least it will be sooooooo worth losing your sewing room!!! 



lucyanna girl said:


> I had such a great time with my new grand baby and her big (two years, four months) brother this weekend.
> 
> The two of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny



Too cute!! I bet you didn't want to leave!



MouseTriper said:


> Oops...I knew I forgot something.....CONGRATULATIONS Snubie!!!!!!  I am so excited for you!!!  We suffered with unexplained infertility for years and never was successful.  I used to get so upset and never understood why I couldn't get pregnant.  It was truly heart-breaking, as we wanted a child more than anything.  It just turned out that there was a different path for us to take.  When I held our DD for the first time I immediately realized why I never could get pregnant.....because THIS child was meant for us all along!!!  And WE were meant for her!!!  This overwhelming feeling just took me over at that moment and I couldn't help but cry!




Your soooo welcome! I can't wait to see it. I am sure it is going to look great!

 I love your story.  You brought a tear to my eye too!  Just too sweet .


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Snubie- Sticky Vibes!!!! Congratulations!!!:cool1:
are you hoping for a boy or girl? Will you find out or let it be a surprise?

I know ho you have been trying for a while and I am so thrilled for you!

Carla- All I have to say is- it's about time! So where's the pattern huh? LOL
I wanted you to come out with a pattern that had a collar and sleeves in the worst way when I was doing Butterick 4054 and now- voila! here I am seeing your prototype! Teresa- thanks for sharing! This is an adorable dress! Now I can't wait to see Tom's version of this. My personal fav is the Mickey/Donald wit hthe pinwheels in the skirt peice on the simply sweet. 
I am so excited about this pattern and can't wait to buy it!

I forget who did the Tink outfit- but it's fabulous!

DesperatelyDisney- Thanks for the info and photo on the fact that how you tie the straps has an affect on the coverage- your dress fits the way I think a strappy dress should fit! i still think yours fits better than the model's dress

Today is so beautiful here- 65 degrees- finally!!!! After lots of 35-40 and rainy days. So we drove down to meet and have lunch with Daddy (an hour drive) and we were going to go to Cookhouse (bar b que) but sadly it was closed so we settled for Bertucci's. I was almost home when I got off the highway to buy dog food when I realized I didn't have my wallet. Yup, it's at the restaurant, now DH has to go back there on his way home. ....sigh....

I am so ready to have my brain back, I recall it took a few months after Little M was born, but it's coming back, right??

I was telling my chiropractor, as long as baby is healthy, I'd be happy to go early this time (rather than be induced at 41 weeks for a failed biophysical)

Anybody watch Moonlight? I have it set to record and there was nothing recorded this past Friday- is the season over????
Twilight-Sookie Stackhouse-I like them all. The next Sookie book isn't out until May 5th....
which makes me think, do you think there really are girls named Sookie???

Minnie2- I love your ruffle dress!! And I like it all in pink! 

Baby Names- 
Hannah 
Danielle
Rachel
are the top contenders.
I liked the middle name Opal (my Grammie's name) but DH says no way- too old fashioned and she will be teased for it. ;( 
Lucia (my Great grandmother's name) and surprisingly he likes that better than Opal
Hannah Lucia......???
I also like May- no particular reason, just like the sound of it.
my middle name is Lyn, as is DD and my Mother's, but guess it's weird to give 2 sisters the same middle name.
DH likes Kaelyn and Kathryn. But our last name starts with a K and Im not huge on the double illiteration......and Kaelyn, caitlyn, etc is VERY popular now.
I liked Hannah years ago because I love the Book of Samuel and can relate to what Hannah went through...now it's getting to be popular and now theres even a Hannah Montana- but oh well, it's still a name I like....
I also really like Anna, but I dont think DH was open to it. Even more so, i like Ana- but he veto'd that.


----------



## tadamom

jessica52877 said:


> I made a taggie blanket today for a friend that just had a baby. I just LOVE it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas is not loving it but I am! I love all the tags on it! I always rubbed the tag on my teddy bear when I was little! Why wasn't I this creative when Dallas was born? Actually I don't remember seeing them until after but I am sure they existed!




Jessica....that taggie is preciouss!  Those are the exact fabrics that I used for my SIL's purse/diaper bag/diapee&wipee case. 

Don't know if you saw my other post...but we will be in Disney Oct. 8 - 13.  If you see us out, give us a hollar!


----------



## MouseTriper

Haganfam5 said:


> Your soooo welcome! I can't wait to see it. I am sure it is going to look great!
> 
> I love your story.  You brought a tear to my eye too!  Just too sweet .


Thanks...hopefully I can finish it when my husband gets home.  LOL.

I am so sorry, I spelled your name wrong in my last post.  I just corrected it.  I don't know what I was thinking...LOL....I guess I will blame sleep deprivation!  Haha.

Thanks...I am actually working on writing an adoption book just for my DD.  She loves to hear our story!


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Here is my latest project. I think itwould look really great with a Mckey Head applique, but I am still scared to do appliques,so I'll have to work up some courage. This is a an old pattern that my mom had and made for me when I was a little girls so it has some sentimental value! Oh and I hope you guys like her pose!! 






the back


----------



## Adi12982

jessica52877 said:


> Thank you. I agree about the name. I have another friend thinking of naming her son the same thing. I love the name Hudson but not sure with William. It is two hard sounds if that makes sense. I was thinking even William Hudson for some reason was easier to say. I think lots of wierd things while sewing! Of course if my kids name was William I would call him Will! LOL!
> 
> And if I ever have another child his name will by Dylan (or hers) in case you were wondering!
> 
> I love that so many have booked for free dining! Disney sure knows how to get people to visit this year. We had no intentions of any trips to WDW and of course have been on one and added another for now.



First of all - I LOVE your taggie blanket - I had never seen them before this thread, and now I feel like I need to make one for this baby on that way 

Second, I agree about William Hudson being easier to say - in fact, that is how my brain read it before I thought about what I was looking at more. . . 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Baby Names-
> Hannah
> Danielle
> Rachel
> are the top contenders.
> I liked the middle name Opal (my Grammie's name) but DH says no way- too old fashioned and she will be teased for it. ;(
> Lucia (my Great grandmother's name) and surprisingly he likes that better than Opal
> Hannah Lucia......???
> I also like May- no particular reason, just like the sound of it.
> my middle name is Lyn, as is DD and my Mother's, but guess it's weird to give 2 sisters the same middle name.
> DH likes Kaelyn and Kathryn. But our last name starts with a K and Im not huge on the double illiteration......and Kaelyn, caitlyn, etc is VERY popular now.
> I liked Hannah years ago because I love the Book of Samuel and can relate to what Hannah went through...now it's getting to be popular and now theres even a Hannah Montana- but oh well, it's still a name I like....
> I also really like Anna, but I dont think DH was open to it. Even more so, i like Ana- but he veto'd that.




I  LOVE  Hannah Lucia!  That is SOOO BEAUTIFUL!

One of my best friends is the oldest of 5 kids (3 girls, two boys) She and the next sister bot have their grandmothers name as their middle name - Ann.  The youngest has a different middle name (gabrielle)


----------



## flying_babyb

Hi, Im a beginer sewer but think this is a neat idea. Also I love to make stuff and am curently learning how to make doll clothes. Anyone have any tips? I love to make puffy sleaved dresses. I want to make a special dress for a very special little girl and her extra special doll that shes had since she was a baby.


----------



## Flea

teresajoy said:


> C
> 
> I've been wondering where you were lately!



I've been around lurking. I'm thinking maybe if I post more then I'll feel obligated to sew. I'm hoping now the weather is cooling down here and I'll be spending more time inside soon that i'll get more done. I've been knitting lots as I can take my knitting with me anywhere (yes I even took it to the beach with us and knitted while DH was in the sea with the girls - I don't do the ocean or togs/swimwear either  )



minnie2 said:


> I saw ycmt had a new wrap skirt in bigger sizes!
> 
> .



Yeah I was trying to see if I could get away with only purchasing one pattern and modifying it. Izzy takes after my DH so is a tall 4yo in size 5-6 clothes - mainly because of length, Em is short and can fit size 1 (she's 2 now  ) but has a long waist. If I can get away with only purchasing one pattern then it leaves me free to buy the wrap dress one I've been eyeing up


----------



## Flea

CastleCreations said:


> I am so totally jealous that you are going to see the Wiggles. I miss seeing Anthony and all the guys. We used to see a few concerts a year and keep up with them on their website, but now that the girls are older...old Uncle Anthony and Jeff...just lost their appeal...now that Anthony...he is very appealing to Mommy...LOL




My girls are so excited (izzy mostly and em just does whatever izzy does) . I've been waiting for them to come to NZ since I became a mama and this is the first year they've had a show. I'll do my best to make them something special to wear tonight but my machine will be in for a bit of a shock as it's been in hibernation for a couple of months now.

It's going to be weird without Gregg Wiggle but Sam seems to fit in quite nicely and has a great voice 

For some reason it's captain feathersword that does it for me


----------



## SallyfromDE

livndisney said:


> These look so cool!!!!
> I saw Spash Mountain, Space Mountain, The Pooh ride and The Castle. They were about 25.00 each



Oh Boy.......... I'm in trouble!



snubie said:


> I was going to wait until next week to announce this but I just can't wait.
> 
> We found out last week that I am pregnant!  We have been trying for a very long time and have undergone many fertility treatments to get here.  We are feeling very blessed but also anxious.  I have my first ultrasound next week so we are hoping all looks good at that point.  I know it is very early and I normally would not share something like this so soon but I knew everyone here would be very supportive.
> 
> So I guess I won't be going on Mission Space or TOT (not that I would if I weren't pregnant )
> Also I will be losing my sewing room in nine months or so.



 Congratulations!!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Flea said:


> My girls are so excited (izzy mostly and em just does whatever izzy does) . I've been waiting for them to come to NZ since I became a mama and this is the first year they've had a show. I'll do my best to make them something special to wear tonight but my machine will be in for a bit of a shock as it's been in hibernation for a couple of months now.
> 
> It's going to be weird without Gregg Wiggle but Sam seems to fit in quite nicely and has a great voice
> 
> For some reason it's captain feathersword that does it for me



 My sister and I were just talking about the yummy men in our childrens shows, Like Joe from Blues clues and she likes the long haired guy from the Upsidedown show.


----------



## minnie2

snubie said:


> I was going to wait until next week to announce this but I just can't wait.
> 
> We found out last week that I am pregnant!  We have been trying for a very long time and have undergone many fertility treatments to get here.  We are feeling very blessed but also anxious.  I have my first ultrasound next week so we are hoping all looks good at that point.  I know it is very early and I normally would not share something like this so soon but I knew everyone here would be very supportive.
> 
> So I guess I won't be going on Mission Space or TOT (not that I would if I weren't pregnant )
> Also I will be losing my sewing room in nine months or so.


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



lucyanna girl said:


> I had such a great time with my new grand baby and her big (two years, four months) brother this weekend.
> 
> The two of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penny


OH Penny you have some beautiful grandbabies!!!!!!



HeatherSue said:


> I LOOOOVE IT!!! Sometimes it's nice to see a dress made with just one color.  It is beautiful! So, did Nik say she was too old for this dress?  I think she'd look gorgeous in this style!
> How is George doing today?
> 
> 
> 
> George is doing well.  hanks for asking!
> Thanks about the dress!  Not sure if Nik would wear it.  My mom said the same thing I should make one for her.  Maybe!  I would just have to up size it because I think the pattern only goes to a 6...  She is an 8 in most patterns.
> 
> 
> Mirb1214 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is for my oldest...for meeting Tink! I gotta make something for the littles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your Tink made from a pillowcase?  My husband bought me all the princess pillowcases the other day for me to begin making outfits but now I've got to figure out how to incorporate it into an outfit!
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> phins_jazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're snowed in!  The roads are closed, school is cancelled and work just called to say the mall is closing at 1. What's a girl to do?  Well, DIS and sew of course!!  LOL  I bought the coming and going bag pattern from YCMT the other day and I made one and it's so cute!  I'm working on another one this afternoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard Texas got sonow!!!!!!  How much did you get????
> They say we are getting 2-4 inches this weekend I am so dreading it!
> 
> 
> 
> teresajoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited!!! Carla just gave me the go ahead to share these pictures with you guys!!! This is one of the prototypes for the new pattern Carla is working on!!! She made this for Lyddie, isn't it just adorable!!!  I begged her  a few months ago to make a pattern like this after I struggled with a similar commercial pattern. She said she had been thinking of doing one already (don't you just love the way Carla is on top of things!), so here is one version: (sorry the pictures aren't the best, I should have had Corey take them!)
> 
> 
> She had been dancing on the front porch and I tried to snap her picture between "moves"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla even embroidered little flowers on the collar. Lydia loves it so much she didn't want to wear it to Tessa's party the other day because she was afraid she would get frosting on it! The fabric is really really cute little flowers with smiley faces on them!!! It's just adorable.
> 
> I can't wait to try this pattern out myself! It buttons up the back, but the buttons are hidden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is adorable!  Carla is so great!!!!!!  I am on the kids pc and the monitor is bad but from the sound of it it might be the same material I made the ruffle dress in...
> 
> Either way is to great!  And Lyddie is too cute!
> 
> 
> 
> jessica52877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a taggie blanket today for a friend that just had a baby. I just LOVE it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas is not loving it but I am! I love all the tags on it! I always rubbed the tag on my teddy bear when I was little! Why wasn't I this creative when Dallas was born? Actually I don't remember seeing them until after but I am sure they existed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is great!  I love the colors!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> desparatelydisney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Jedi Mickey is finally done.    Sewing stuff is put away.  Maybe now I will have time to read that last 15 pages of this thread and look at everything everyone else has made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the Jedi Mickey!  That is on my list to atempt!  but I am askeered!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> MouseTriper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops...I knew I forgot something.....CONGRATULATIONS Snubie!!!!!!  I am so excited for you!!!  We suffered with unexplained infertility for years and never was successful.  I used to get so upset and never understood why I couldn't get pregnant.  It was truly heart-breaking, as we wanted a child more than anything.  It just turned out that there was a different path for us to take.  When I held our DD for the first time I immediately realized why I never could get pregnant.....because THIS child was meant for us all along!!!  And WE were meant for her!!!  This overwhelming feeling just took me over at that moment and I couldn't help but cry!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just made me cry!  That is so beautiful!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Eyore4Ever149 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody watch Moonlight? I have it set to record and there was nothing recorded this past Friday- is the season over????
> Twilight-Sookie Stackhouse-I like them all. The next Sookie book isn't out until May 5th....
> which makes me think, do you think there really are girls named Sookie???
> 
> Minnie2- I love your ruffle dress!! And I like it all in pink!
> 
> Baby Names-
> Hannah
> Danielle
> Rachel
> are the top contenders.
> I liked the middle name Opal (my Grammie's name) but DH says no way- too old fashioned and she will be teased for it. ;(
> Lucia (my Great grandmother's name) and surprisingly he likes that better than Opal
> Hannah Lucia......???
> I also like May- no particular reason, just like the sound of it.
> my middle name is Lyn, as is DD and my Mother's, but guess it's weird to give 2 sisters the same middle name.
> DH likes Kaelyn and Kathryn. But our last name starts with a K and Im not huge on the double illiteration......and Kaelyn, caitlyn, etc is VERY popular now.
> I liked Hannah years ago because I love the Book of Samuel and can relate to what Hannah went through...now it's getting to be popular and now theres even a Hannah Montana- but oh well, it's still a name I like....
> I also really like Anna, but I dont think DH was open to it. Even more so, i like Ana- but he veto'd that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL about little Grild named Sookie!!!  I bet there will be a few now that the TV show is out!
> There are a ton of Bella's!
> I like all the names!  I think Opal is pretty!  It is a middle name and no one will really know it so the fact that it is a family name is great!
> Kyle was almost Kyle Vasilly which is William in Russian.  It was George's Pop's name.  We decided to ask his Grandma which Pop would have liked and she said the american version.  So he is Kyle William.
> As for May It is my mom's middle name!  And my Dogs!  LOL  My mom got mad because I named the dog after her not any of the kids!  LOL  Actually Daisy Mae wasn't named after her at all she is Daisy Mae because my beloved Rocky was born in May and so was my baby Polo(my beloved cat)!  See when we name our pets we use part of another loved animal in the name.  My Rocky was Rocky Leopold and Leo was George's Rhodesian!  LOL  Well he had this really long crazy name but every one called him Leo!  LOL
> 
> What is Moonlight?  Since you like the Sookie books and Twilght too and I LOVE both of them I wonder if I would like Moonlight??????
> 
> 
> 
> DisneyMOM09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my latest project. I think itwould look really great with a Mckey Head applique, but I am still scared to do appliques,so I'll have to work up some courage. This is a an old pattern that my mom had and made for me when I was a little girls so it has some sentimental value! Oh and I hope you guys like her pose!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute the way it is!  but you are right it is perfect for a Mickey head!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Adi- Thanks Hannah Lucia has been in my head since yesterday morning- I haven't mentioned that combination to DH, but I really like it too and my Great Grandmother was one of those amazing women, she passed at age 86 and she taught me to bake, wrote letters to me every 2 weeks, we discussed prom dresses and boys and cooking and ironing- she was a crafter-crochet-er, and a few quilts. She made us the coolest Clowns- they had a block of wood inside them so they would sit on a shelf. I was very close with her. we called her "Grammie Lou" I guess I could do Hannah Lou....but then Ill always be thinking of Cindy Lou Who. 



minnie2 said:


> LOL about little Grild named Sookie!!!  I bet there will be a few now that the TV show is out!
> There are a ton of Bella's!
> I like all the names!  I think Opal is pretty!  It is a middle name and no one will really know it so the fact that it is a family name is great!
> Kyle was almost Kyle Vasilly which is William in Russian.  It was George's Pop's name.  We decided to ask his Grandma which Pop would have liked and she said the american version.  So he is Kyle William.
> As for May It is my mom's middle name!  And my Dogs!  LOL  My mom got mad because I named the dog after her not any of the kids!  LOL  Actually Daisy Mae wasn't named after her at all she is Daisy Mae because my beloved Rocky was born in May and so was my baby Polo(my beloved cat)!  See when we name our pets we use part of another loved animal in the name.  My Rocky was Rocky Leopold and Leo was George's Rhodesian!  LOL  Well he had this really long crazy name but every one called him Leo!  LOL
> 
> What is Moonlight?  Since you like the Sookie books and Twilght too and I LOVE both of them I wonder if I would like Moonlight??????



Animals- we have a cat named Bella- but I chose it because it means "beautiful" in italian and I thought she was just a foster- otherwise I would have named her Ruthie (to go with my male cat Boaz) from the Book of Ruth. My lab's name is Sambuca's Ballyduff Darby- so I know what you mean about a name that's a mouthful!! Funny- I ALMOST got a Ridgeback puppy instead of lab- that was 13 and half years ago. But the Ridgy puppies were REALLY expensive! The only one I could afford (I was in college) was $600 and he was going to need dental work- that the breeder would pay for. I wonder how that puppy is today.....

Moonlight is a series I found on the Sci Fi channel about a Vampire who has watched over a woman he saved when she was a little girl- she is a reporter and he is a private investigator. I have only seen 3 episodes, the night a found it and then the 2 following weeks. It was not on last week or this week (Fridays at 9pm on SciFi)
so now my next plan is to send DH on a hunt online to see if he can find other episodes, download them and burn them so I can watch them. gotta little scare, a little romance, a little mystery- all rolled it one- sound familiar?
But he seems to be okay in the light- but sunset -sunrise seems to bother his eyes....i haven't watched it long enough to understand the writer's version of "vampire"

Im off to watch a lame movie with DH and DD- The Ant Bully. i had my heart set on Beauty and the Beast, but DH didn't bring it home. and its one of the few we don't own. ;( 
This weekend- my sewing to do list-
complete borders of quilt, baste in sky and grass and begin Pooh applique
Itty Bitty Baby pattern in newborn size

Hey, anybody on here own Medela's Freestyle- if so please PM me with your thoughts on if you loved it or hated it. I bought it, but have not opened it, I hope I went with the right choice (between that and the PIS)


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

minnie2 said:


>



I love the pink ruffly dress!!  



The Moonk's Mom said:


>



Ouch on the shots..but look at how cute he is taking a nap!



snubie said:


> I was going to wait until next week to announce this but I just can't wait.
> 
> We found out last week that I am pregnant!  We have been trying for a very long time and have undergone many fertility treatments to get here.  We are feeling very blessed but also anxious.  I have my first ultrasound next week so we are hoping all looks good at that point.  I know it is very early and I normally would not share something like this so soon but I knew everyone here would be very supportive.
> 
> So I guess I won't be going on Mission Space or TOT (not that I would if I weren't pregnant )
> Also I will be losing my sewing room in nine months or so.



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!  How exciting!



lucyanna girl said:


>



Such cuties!!



Mirb1214 said:


>




The tink outfit is really cute!!  I still owe my dd a tink outfit...she has been asking for one..I bought the tink pillowcase, and still haven't made it!



teresajoy said:


>



That is adorable...I can't wait for the pattern.



jessica52877 said:


>



I love it!  You should sell them...my dd and my ds both has a taggie when they were little.  Those were the days before I started sewing and I paid quite a bit for them.



desparatelydisney said:


>



You did great..Jedi mickey looks great!



DisneyMOM09 said:


>



That looks really cute!


----------



## CastleCreations

Flea said:


> My girls are so excited (izzy mostly and em just does whatever izzy does) . I've been waiting for them to come to NZ since I became a mama and this is the first year they've had a show. I'll do my best to make them something special to wear tonight but my machine will be in for a bit of a shock as it's been in hibernation for a couple of months now.
> 
> It's going to be weird without Gregg Wiggle but Sam seems to fit in quite nicely and has a great voice
> 
> For some reason it's captain feathersword that does it for me



I'm not sure if you've seen it, but there are some great videos on youtube of Captain working out and trying to do back flips...LOL. He's so cute. The work out with some girl named Fitz. I will try to find it for you and post the link.


----------



## ibesue

I lost my multi quote thingy.  I have no idea what button I keep hitting!  

Everything is great!  Now I have to remember what I wanted to say.  

Congrats on the pregnancy!  Ruffled dress & pluto are so cute!  

We have been busy over the last couple of months.  DD came in town with DGD and we were so happy to see them!  That of course, meant a couple of days at Disneyland!  Thanks to the military discount (my SIL is in the Navy!)we stayed down at the Disneyland hotel and played for a couple of days.

I have a couple of pictures from yesterday!  So get ready for a bunch of little minnies!  Oh, and these are from my camera, I don't take the best pictures.  





This is 3 of my DGD's!














This is my DD! And the baby!


----------



## 3goofyboys

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Baby Names-
> Hannah
> Danielle
> Rachel
> are the top contenders.
> I liked the middle name Opal (my Grammie's name) but DH says no way- too old fashioned and she will be teased for it. ;(
> Lucia (my Great grandmother's name) and surprisingly he likes that better than Opal
> Hannah Lucia......???
> I also like May- no particular reason, just like the sound of it.
> my middle name is Lyn, as is DD and my Mother's, but guess it's weird to give 2 sisters the same middle name.
> DH likes Kaelyn and Kathryn. But our last name starts with a K and Im not huge on the double illiteration......and Kaelyn, caitlyn, etc is VERY popular now.
> I liked Hannah years ago because I love the Book of Samuel and can relate to what Hannah went through...now it's getting to be popular and now theres even a Hannah Montana- but oh well, it's still a name I like....
> I also really like Anna, but I dont think DH was open to it. Even more so, i like Ana- but he veto'd that.


I love the name Hannah, in fact if I had had a little girl, that would have been her name.  I also love the book of Samuel, in each of the boys' rooms hanging on the wall we have the verse "For this child I prayed" which Hannah said in the book of Samuel (I forget the exact verse and they're sleeping so I can't go in and look).  I always want my kids to know how loved and prayed for they were even before they were conceived and I think this verse says it so well.  


Flea said:


> I've been around lurking. I'm thinking maybe if I post more then I'll feel obligated to sew. I'm hoping now the weather is cooling down here and I'll be spending more time inside soon that i'll get more done. I've been knitting lots as I can take my knitting with me anywhere (yes I even took it to the beach with us and knitted while DH was in the sea with the girls - I don't do the ocean or togs/swimwear either  )


I knit a ton too and it is great because it's so easy to pack up and take with you.  If only I could do that with my sewing machine!


I lost the quote, but I love the Minnie outfits!


----------



## twob4him

*Hello Everyone*! I am alive...but our computer got sick...with a mean nasty virus and crashed....I lost all of my bookmarks too....I dont even know if I will be able to find my blog again  Or any of the sewing links I had....oh the misery of it all 
In any case, I was 10 pages behind and I couldnt comment on all of the gorgeous things posted over the last few days! Awesome!!!! And *thank you all* for your sweet compliments on Bambi!  You all are so encouraging!!!

Congratulations to *Adi and Snubi*!!!!!! I am so thrilled and excited for you both!!! Hugs and prayers for you both!!!! 




Mirb1214 said:


> This is for my oldest...for meeting Tink! I gotta make something for the littles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is your Tink made from a pillowcase?  My husband bought me all the princess pillowcases the other day for me to begin making outfits but now I've got to figure out how to incorporate it into an outfit!



Yes...it was quite easy...just put heat and bond on the back, cut her out and ironed her on, then zig zagged the edges! I am going to make an Ariel one too!



teresajoy said:


> I'm so excited!!! Carla just gave me the go ahead to share these pictures with you guys!!! This is one of the prototypes for the new pattern Carla is working on!!! She made this for Lyddie, isn't it just adorable!!!  I begged her  a few months ago to make a pattern like this after I struggled with a similar commercial pattern. She said she had been thinking of doing one already (don't you just love the way Carla is on top of things!), so here is one version: (sorry the pictures aren't the best, I should have had Corey take them!)
> 
> Lydia with our good friend, Bunny (hmm, I wonder what she would say if she knew I just poster her picture on the internet!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute little sash in the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had been dancing on the front porch and I tried to snap her picture between "moves"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla even embroidered little flowers on the collar. Lydia loves it so much she didn't want to wear it to Tessa's party the other day because she was afraid she would get frosting on it! The fabric is really really cute little flowers with smiley faces on them!!! It's just adorable.
> 
> I can't wait to try this pattern out myself! It buttons up the back, but the buttons are hidden.


Carla you did a beautiful job!!!! I love the dress and Lydia is just sooo beautiful!!! I bugged poor Carla till she told me about the dress...I am hoping to make a Belle provicial dress (spelled that wrong) with it.



jessica52877 said:


> I made a taggie blanket today for a friend that just had a baby. I just LOVE it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dallas is not loving it but I am! I love all the tags on it! I always rubbed the tag on my teddy bear when I was little! Why wasn't I this creative when Dallas was born? Actually I don't remember seeing them until after but I am sure they existed!


AWWWWW that is just sooo perfect...I lvoe the name on it too!


OK, I spent hours getting my hair colored and hightlited and cut but I am all set for spring now! I am sooo tired.....Can you tell I am too tired to spell and color this?

Hope the bad storms and weather isn't affecting anyone! 

Blessings everyone!


----------



## MouseTriper

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Here is my latest project. I think itwould look really great with a Mckey Head applique, but I am still scared to do appliques,so I'll have to work up some courage. This is a an old pattern that my mom had and made for me when I was a little girls so it has some sentimental value! Oh and I hope you guys like her pose!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back


Aww what a little cutie...and I love the dress!!!



minnie2 said:


> You just made me cry!  That is so beautiful!!!!!!!


Aww, didn't mean to make ya cry...but thank you!


----------



## jeniamt

livndisney said:


> These look so cool!!!!
> I saw Spash Mountain, Space Mountain, The Pooh ride and The Castle. They were about 25.00 each



I have to have these!!!

I have been off the boards for a week, how did that happen??  I have been sewing, I'll post soon.  So many pages to catch up on.

Congrats Snubie!!  What wonderful news


----------



## *Toadstool*

revrob said:


> I should have asked this earlier - is anyone going to the Women of Faith conference in Shreveport tomorrow and/or Saturday?  If so, PM me, maybe we can meet up!


I wish I had known about it. I've been wanting to go to one of those! The ladies at my church have gone to several Women of Faith conferences, but I have never been able to go. I was either breastfeeding DD, or I was sick from the pelvic problems I've been having.
I hope you are having a great time!! I wish I was there!
I am going to the Beth Moore conference in New Orleans in a couple weeks. I am SOOOO excited about it. I LOVE HER!!!! She is such a gifted teacher. I can not wait to get to be there in person!!!


3huskymom said:


> I've been looking around at all the custom Disney dresses and thought since I'm a quilter I could try to make my own. Here's my first attempt. I'm really happy with how it turned out!


Very cute!



minnie2 said:


> Morning!  Yesterday I got to finish another dress for my girlfriends DD bday. It is cute BUT let's just say the directions aren't Carla's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't make it all bright and colorful because the little girls mom isn't big in to all the mixing and matching of color.
> though the next dress I am making for this little girl is going to me more colorful!  I asked m girlfriend should I get her a little toy as and extra for her bday or do you want me to make her something else and she was all over me making another dress!  LOL  So I am making a patchwork Tink simply sweet.


Love the ruffles! Oh my goodness!



teresajoy said:


> Cute little sash in the back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She had been dancing on the front porch and I tried to snap her picture between "moves"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carla even embroidered little flowers on the collar. Lydia loves it so much she didn't want to wear it to Tessa's party the other day because she was afraid she would get frosting on it! The fabric is really really cute little flowers with smiley faces on them!!! It's just adorable.
> 
> I can't wait to try this pattern out myself! It buttons up the back, but the buttons are hidden.


That looks so beautiful on Lydia. It just looks so sweet on her!
I have several patterns for basic yoke dresses like this one. I'd be curious to see what she does different, but I have some that are super easy. I can't imagine it being easier. I don't use McCalls patterns and that type of thing anymore, but I use alot of other brands that you get at heirloom shops. I am wondering if the techniques are the same as Carlas. I'd hate to buy a pattern just to see though. 
If you saw my drawers of patterns, you'd understand why I don't buy patterns that much.  
Oh, and the sleeve bands are one of my favorite techniques on anything with sleeves. They dress up a dress so well... especially if you pipe them!




jessica52877 said:


> I made a taggie blanket today for a friend that just had a baby. I just LOVE it!


Love it!!! I found out about these when my DD was too old for one. I make them as gifts though. I think they are so fuN!


desparatelydisney said:


> Okay, Jedi Mickey is finally done.    Sewing stuff is put away.  Maybe now I will have time to read that last 15 pages of this thread and look at everything everyone else has made.


Your mickey jedi looks wonderful!! You did a great job. I want one!!



Tykatmadismomma said:


> My sister and I were just talking about the yummy men in our childrens shows, Like Joe from Blues clues and she likes the long haired guy from the Upsidedown show.






Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hey, anybody on here own Medela's Freestyle- if so please PM me with your thoughts on if you loved it or hated it. I bought it, but have not opened it, I hope I went with the right choice (between that and the PIS)


PM'd you. I didn't see what you said about the pump in style. I have no clue which one it is that I have now. I just know that all you did was held it there and it did all the work. Thank goodness!!! 
Love Hannah Lucia too. I am a little biased though. 

I am working on 2 different Easter dresses for pictures on Sunday. I can't decide which one I like, so I am sewing simultaneously on them. Once I decide I'll probably toss the other one until after Sunday. I feel like I am going crazy. 

If any of you gals know of any endometriosis treatment centers/specialists that are somewhat closer to me than Georgia please pm me or let me know. Georgia is the closest I have found so far. I'm 3 years and 3 surgeries out and I hurt worse than ever. I think it is time to find a specialist. I am not willing to give up my ovaries and uterus just yet. Everyone wants to just cut em out like they are spare parts. 
I have heard great things about specialists completely removing the endometriosis and it not coming back. I just want to find someone really good. It makes me sick to think of the money we have spent and I still am hurting this bad. I am having trouble picking up my DD. That is the worse feeling in the world!!!!! Now would be a great time for her to potty train...


----------



## *Toadstool*

ibesue said:


> I lost my multi quote thingy.  I have no idea what button I keep hitting!
> 
> Everything is great!  Now I have to remember what I wanted to say.
> 
> Congrats on the pregnancy!  Ruffled dress & pluto are so cute!
> 
> We have been busy over the last couple of months.  DD came in town with DGD and we were so happy to see them!  That of course, meant a couple of days at Disneyland!  Thanks to the military discount (my SIL is in the Navy!)we stayed down at the Disneyland hotel and played for a couple of days.
> 
> I have a couple of pictures from yesterday!  So get ready for a bunch of little minnies!  Oh, and these are from my camera, I don't take the best pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 3 of my DGD's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my DD! And the baby!


Oh your 3 DGD's are adorable!!! Those outfits are just perfect. 

Congrats Snubie! I forgot to add that in my last post! 
You must be on 

I just finished one of my Easter dresses.


----------



## minnie2

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Adi- Thanks Hannah Lucia has been in my head since yesterday morning- I haven't mentioned that combination to DH, but I really like it too and my Great Grandmother was one of those amazing women, she passed at age 86 and she taught me to bake, wrote letters to me every 2 weeks, we discussed prom dresses and boys and cooking and ironing- she was a crafter-crochet-er, and a few quilts. She made us the coolest Clowns- they had a block of wood inside them so they would sit on a shelf. I was very close with her. we called her "Grammie Lou" I guess I could do Hannah Lou....but then Ill always be thinking of Cindy Lou Who.
> 
> 
> 
> Animals- we have a cat named Bella- but I chose it because it means "beautiful" in italian and I thought she was just a foster- otherwise I would have named her Ruthie (to go with my male cat Boaz) from the Book of Ruth. My lab's name is Sambuca's Ballyduff Darby- so I know what you mean about a name that's a mouthful!! Funny- I ALMOST got a Ridgeback puppy instead of lab- that was 13 and half years ago. But the Ridgy puppies were REALLY expensive! The only one I could afford (I was in college) was $600 and he was going to need dental work- that the breeder would pay for. I wonder how that puppy is today.....
> 
> Moonlight is a series I found on the Sci Fi channel about a Vampire who has watched over a woman he saved when she was a little girl- she is a reporter and he is a private investigator. I have only seen 3 episodes, the night a found it and then the 2 following weeks. It was not on last week or this week (Fridays at 9pm on SciFi)
> so now my next plan is to send DH on a hunt online to see if he can find other episodes, download them and burn them so I can watch them. gotta little scare, a little romance, a little mystery- all rolled it one- sound familiar?
> But he seems to be okay in the light- but sunset -sunrise seems to bother his eyes....i haven't watched it long enough to understand the writer's version of "vampire"
> 
> Im off to watch a lame movie with DH and DD- The Ant Bully. i had my heart set on Beauty and the Beast, but DH didn't bring it home. and its one of the few we don't own. ;(
> This weekend- my sewing to do list-
> complete borders of quilt, baste in sky and grass and begin Pooh applique
> Itty Bitty Baby pattern in newborn size
> 
> Hey, anybody on here own Medela's Freestyle- if so please PM me with your thoughts on if you loved it or hated it. I bought it, but have not opened it, I hope I went with the right choice (between that and the PIS)


Love the puppies names!!!!!  
Yes Ridgies are $$$  We got lucky with our 1st one Rocky his tail was kinked so I think we paid $800 for him.  He was the best dog EVER.  My sweet angel baby. Can you tell i am still not over his loss from last July.  Daisy is a Ridgeless Ridgie so we got her pretty cheap for a pure breed.  I think she was $500.  I now her siblings where going for 2k  We got her cheap because not only is she ridgeless but she also has a nick on he back/hip from birth.  the idiot vet swore there was no more puppies but the breeder said yes there is and well she got Niked during a c section.  I call it her cosmetic ridge!

 I will have to check out that series!  I am going to do a search on my Tivo for it!  Thanks!


ibesue said:


> Congrats on the pregnancy!  Ruffled dress & pluto are so cute!
> 
> We have been busy over the last couple of months.  DD came in town with DGD and we were so happy to see them!  That of course, meant a couple of days at Disneyland!  Thanks to the military discount (my SIL is in the Navy!)we stayed down at the Disneyland hotel and played for a couple of days.
> 
> I have a couple of pictures from yesterday!  So get ready for a bunch of little minnies!  Oh, and these are from my camera, I don't take the best pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 3 of my DGD's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my DD! And the baby!


thanks about the dress.
 What adorable little girls!  That baby with her little tongue sticking out is just such a cutie!  
LOVE the outfits!  How creative to use Minnies hat!!!  I LOVE it!  Where did you find the template????



MouseTriper said:


> Aww, didn't mean to make ya cry...but thank you!


No worries.  It was just so sweet and it reminded me of all the trouble we had trying to have Nikki and all the pain and drs telling us no and then the day we found out was amazing.  



*Toadstool* said:


> Love the ruffles! Oh my goodness!
> 
> If any of you gals know of any endometriosis treatment centers/specialists that are somewhat closer to me than Georgia please pm me or let me know. Georgia is the closest I have found so far. I'm 3 years and 3 surgeries out and I hurt worse than ever. I think it is time to find a specialist. I am not willing to give up my ovaries and uterus just yet. Everyone wants to just cut em out like they are spare parts.
> I have heard great things about specialists completely removing the endometriosis and it not coming back. I just want to find someone really good. It makes me sick to think of the money we have spent and I still am hurting this bad. I am having trouble picking up my DD. That is the worse feeling in the world!!!!! Now would be a great time for her to potty train...


 I am sorry you are in so much pain!  I wish i knew of some one to tell you about.  I pray you find that amazing dr who can help you!


Ok weather reports are ceiling for snow!  I am not a happy camper!  I have been wearing capri's and flip flops the past few weeks  Hopefully it is be fast and melt even faster!


----------



## revrob

I just skimmed like 6 pages - I don't have time to properly post as I'm headed out really early this morning.  I just had to say 2 things:

CONGRATULATIONS SNUBIE!  



and


THANK YOU, CARLA!  I'll be stalking YCMT for that pattern now!  I've been thinking that I needed a new dress pattern - something that would look great sewn up in any fabric - this fits the bill!  Thanks so much - it'll be perfect!


----------



## Stephres

Congratulations Snubie! 

Well, we leave tomorrow and what I have decided it to make Megan's cousin two outfits of her own and a purse and then she can "shop" in Megan's suitcase and pick out other outfits to wear if she wants. Megan has sooo many outfits and she can't wear them all. Then if she likes them and wants to do it she can, but if she doesn't she can wear her own clothes. And I won't be up sewing all night until we leave.

Anyway, I made this to match Megan's skirt for her:






And I hope JoAnn's has something with goofy on it because her mom told me it's favorite character; otherwise I will have to case the super cute Goofy appliqué that was posted.

Megan wanted me to show ya'll Jacob's flag football jersey. He had his first practice yesterday. I missed it because I had dinner plans with the girls. He didn't want to do it but his soccer coach told him he had to so he could stay into shape. Tom said he loved it! He said he was good at catching and running so I guess he will be a receiver. 






Tom said the jersey looks like a dress on him. I don't know how they did the sizes; they never asked us for his size. I guess it was "one size fits nobody."

Anyway, if I don't check in before we leave, have a great week!


----------



## karebear1

HEY!!! That's a packer Jersey!!   WHAT A COOL KID YOU HAVE THERE STEPH!!! He'll run faster in a Packer jersey over any other jersey he could've had- I know taht for sure!!!


----------



## HeatherSue

*Update on baby Samantha from hudsonsinaf (Shannon).  She told me to thank you all so much for your prayers!!  
I'm just going to copy and paste the group e-mail she sent me:*

Tuesday evening we got a call from the pediatrician about the labs they ran on Samantha.  Nothing showed up... this is good on one hand, but confusing on the other.  Let me try to explain.  Normally when your body is fighting an infection, your white blood cells willl increase - not so in hers.  Usually with cancers, you willl see changes as well - none.  With swelling/inflammation, you will see changes - especially an increase in "C reactive proteins" - not so in hers.  While on one hand this sounds great, on the other it is frustrating.  We know something is going on, including swelling, yet her bloodwork isn't showing it.  

Wednesday - headed to MUSC to the oncology floor.  We got there a little before 10, which was our appointment time, checked in and was taken straight to the back.  Woohooo we thought - we'll get this appintment started and figure things out.  Ummmm not so.  After waiting in the waiting room in the back, Sam got called up... for a weight check and blood pressure check.  Back to waiting.  We were finally seen by the doctor around 1215.  She talked with us for a few minutes about what has been going on, looked at Sam, and then told us we needed a CT scan.  We had expected that already.  Then we were told that a patient coordinator would call us to set it up.  What?  We weren't doing anything that day?  Nope - it could not be scheduled that day.  Feeling a little frustrated, Brad, Sam and I left and went and grabbed some lunch and talked over everything.  Thank goodness our neighbor and friend, Donna was watching the other three.  This was the first time Brad and I could openly talk about everything going on.

Thursday - headed back to the pediatrician's office for a weight check.  at 0730.  That meant waking everyone up at 0500.  AHHHH what an early morning... but we made it.  We have to go that early so the "sickies" as the pediatrician calls them, haven't been in the office yet.  With not knowing what is going on, we really do not want her sick on top of everything else.  Anyways, Sam got weighed and she gained almost a quarter of a pound in two days.  WOOOHOOOOO we were excited!I filled him inon the prior day's events and he informed me the waiting on that floor is normal, unless your child is one of the sicker ones that day.  I praise God we weren't one of the sicker ones and pray we never will be!  He and I then talked about the labs.  He was funny talking about the "C-reactive proteins" and how they weren't elevated when "she was supposedly swollen"  He said maybe we were just looking at an assymetrical head.  Then hew looked at Sam, who wasn't as swollen that morning and was like no - she was definitely swollen that day...  Good news is we don't have to go back for a weight check until the following week.  Yay   That afternoon we were called about the CT scan... it was set up for the following day at 1 PM

Friday - off to MUSC.  We get there with a fed. content, sleeping baby.  This turns out to be a good thing, because shortly after we register her, she is taken back, laid on the table, wrapped up so she cannot move and is protected, and the CT scan is done.  I ask when we will know something.  She tells me the pictures will be read that day... the report possibly written that afternoon, and then it has to be sent to the doctor.  My heart kinda dropped with the knowledge that we probably wouldn't hear anything until the beginning of  next week.  Sure enough, we left knowing nothing and we still don't.

So, that is where we are now.  On one hand it feels like things are moving kinda slow.  I guess because I want answers now   On the other hand, things are truly moving quickly.  A week has not even gone by yet since we first found out we had to go see the oncologist.  Speaking of which - let me apologize - a couple of you have asked me what an oncologisy is... this is a doctor that specializes is cancer.  Let me reiterate - we do NOT know that she has cancer.  We are only looking into the possibility.  

Again, we thank you for your prayers.  How awesome it is to know we serve a God that loves us and hears us.  He has blessed Brad and I with four beautiful children.  I have been asked what Sam or we have done to deserve this, especially if it ends up being cancer.  We have not done anything to "deserve" this.  God has not caused this.  Did He allow it - yes, but we live in a fallen world - where sin and disease are on the rampage.  So should we be angry at God?  No.  God will use this situation in mighty ways.  In some manner this situation will be used to bring glory to His Kingdom.  Perhaps this is a trial for us, to build us stronger to rely more heavily on Him.  Perhaps it is to reach out to someone who does not know Him.  I do not know why it is happening, but I do KNOW that God will use it for His Glory.  How awesome it is to be used!!!!  God has given both Brad and I a peace that only He can give.  





phins_jazy said:


> We're snowed in!  The roads are closed, school is cancelled and work just called to say the mall is closing at 1. What's a girl to do?  Well, DIS and sew of course!!  LOL  I bought the coming and going bag pattern from YCMT the other day and I made one and it's so cute!  I'm working on another one this afternoon.


That is just WRONG for this time of year!!!!



Adi12982 said:


>


That is awesome!! How did you do that?



teresajoy said:


>


YAY!! You finally got to share the pictures!! I've been busting at the seams because I couldn't tell anyone about this!!

*CARLA: * I LOOOOVE this dress!  It's exactly what I was hoping you would make!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>


She is SOOO cute!! I love the outfit!!!  Tell her 
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! from me!!



teresajoy said:


> I starterd laughing as soon as I read "My "favorite" pediatrician appointment ever"   I just KNEW which story you were going to tell!!
> 
> Oh yeah, it's DEFINITELY a THIRD child thing!!!  In my experience, the second child is the one who is by far the smartest.


I knew you'd like to hear that one again!  I wish I would have had a video camera in there!

In my experience, the 3rd child is always the most intelligent- followed by the 1st child, and then the 2nd child is usually rather slow.  
(don't get offended anyone, Teresa and I are just picking on each other!)



Jennia said:


> So I THOUGHT Violet was better, then she woke up around three this morning and threw up everywhere. Now I'm not sure if she's sick or what, because that seems like an awful lot of puking for one week. =P


The poor thing!  Poor you for having to clean it up!  



jham said:


> Penny, your grandbabies are gorgeous!   And I love Carla's new pattern! I made Jayden an Easter dress like that when she was 2 using a commercial pattern.  I loved it but I have never made it again because I hate the pattern!  I'll have to get it out and put it on Lily.  It may fit.  And since I haven't made her an Easter dress this year... It will also qualify as a "one of the first things I ever made" photo.


I wanna see a picture!



bclydia said:


> Carla, if you haven't heard it lately THANK YOU for what you do!!  Did you know that you empower us?  Really! I have always said I can't make clothes, I can't sew.  And it was true.  But your directions and patterns have changed that.  I really can make beautiful things for my children.  I'm even proud enough of them to give my creations as gifts.  NEVER would have happened without your patterns and this group of wonderful people.  Thank you!!!


I'd like to second that!!



jessica52877 said:


>


That is so cute, Jessica!  What a neat gift!



desparatelydisney said:


>


Wow, you did a GREAT job!  That looks like a different pose than I've seen before, too!



MouseTriper said:


> Okay I have to tell you that I almost done with my next outfit and it includes a SHIRRED top and a skirt.  Thanks to Haganfam5 who encouraged me to do the shirring....I was hoping to finish it yesterday but we had a huge snow storm and I got distracted with two sick kids at home.  We just got back from the doctors....!


Snow storms at the end of March are WRONG!!!  It's SPRING!!
How are the kiddos doing?  I'm sorry to hear they're both sick!



MouseTriper said:


> Oops...I knew I forgot something.....CONGRATULATIONS Snubie!!!!!!  I am so excited for you!!!  We suffered with unexplained infertility for years and never was successful.  I used to get so upset and never understood why I couldn't get pregnant.  It was truly heart-breaking, as we wanted a child more than anything.  It just turned out that there was a different path for us to take.  When I held our DD for the first time I immediately realized why I never could get pregnant.....because THIS child was meant for us all along!!!  And WE were meant for her!!!  This overwhelming feeling just took me over at that moment and I couldn't help but cry!


You made me cry, too.  But, it was a good cry!  I love the way you put everything!   



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Baby Names-
> Hannah
> Danielle
> Rachel
> are the top contenders.
> I liked the middle name Opal (my Grammie's name) but DH says no way- too old fashioned and she will be teased for it. ;(
> Lucia (my Great grandmother's name) and surprisingly he likes that better than Opal
> Hannah Lucia......???
> I also like May- no particular reason, just like the sound of it.
> my middle name is Lyn, as is DD and my Mother's, but guess it's weird to give 2 sisters the same middle name.
> DH likes Kaelyn and Kathryn. But our last name starts with a K and Im not huge on the double illiteration......and Kaelyn, caitlyn, etc is VERY popular now.
> I liked Hannah years ago because I love the Book of Samuel and can relate to what Hannah went through...now it's getting to be popular and now theres even a Hannah Montana- but oh well, it's still a name I like....
> I also really like Anna, but I dont think DH was open to it. Even more so, i like Ana- but he veto'd that.


All of the names are beautiful!! I really like Opal for a middle name!  I don't know if name popularity means anything to you, but you can go to this website to see the top baby names for any given year.  You can even type in the name you're thinking of and it will tell you how popular it is!
http://www.ssa.gov/OACT/babynames/



DisneyMOM09 said:


>


Both the dress and your DD are ADORABLE!!!  You can do a Mickey head applique!! I know you can do it!! Just practice on a scrap piece first until you get the hang of it.



flying_babyb said:


> Hi, Im a beginer sewer but think this is a neat idea. Also I love to make stuff and am curently learning how to make doll clothes. Anyone have any tips? I love to make puffy sleaved dresses. I want to make a special dress for a very special little girl and her extra special doll that shes had since she was a baby.


CarlaC's patterns on www.youcanmakethis.com have girls and boys patterns with matching doll patterns included!!  They're really easy to make with great instructions!  I would check them out if I were you.  They're well worth the money and you can use them over and over for a variety of sizes.



Flea said:


> It's going to be weird without Gregg Wiggle but Sam seems to fit in quite nicely and has a great voice
> For some reason it's captain feathersword that does it for me





Tykatmadismomma said:


> My sister and I were just talking about the yummy men in our childrens shows, Like Joe from Blues clues and she likes the long haired guy from the Upsidedown show.



You women are seriously disturbed!  



ibesue said:


>


Oh my goodness, your granddaughters are ADORABLE!!!!!  I love their minnie outfits, too!!!



twob4him said:


> OK, I spent hours getting my hair colored and hightlited and cut but I am all set for spring now! I am sooo tired.....Can you tell I am too tired to spell and color this?


You could have saved yourself the money and just cut your hair yourself, like  me!  

I almost didn't recognize you without your colorful letters!



*Toadstool* said:


> I have several patterns for basic yoke dresses like this one. I'd be curious to see what she does different, but I have some that are super easy.
> 
> If any of you gals know of any endometriosis treatment centers/specialists that are somewhat closer to me than Georgia please pm me or let me know. Georgia is the closest I have found so far. I'm 3 years and 3 surgeries out and I hurt worse than ever. I think it is time to find a specialist. I am not willing to give up my ovaries and uterus just yet. Everyone wants to just cut em out like they are spare parts.
> I have heard great things about specialists completely removing the endometriosis and it not coming back. I just want to find someone really good. It makes me sick to think of the money we have spent and I still am hurting this bad. I am having trouble picking up my DD. That is the worse feeling in the world!!!!! Now would be a great time for her to potty train...



I have yet to find a commercial pattern that I would describe as "super easy"!!  I think you must just have more experience than most of us on here.  I've only been sewing for about 1 1/2 years (my sewing anniversary is in July- the same month I started reading this thread), so the YCMT patterns being in "English" really helps!   

 for all you're going through with endometriosis.  I don't have any info for you, but I hope someone else can help you out.

*STEPH:* I love the new minnie dot stuff! Good for Jacob, doing so well at flag football!

*PENNY:*  Your grandkids are absolutely beautiful! Seriously!!


----------



## karebear1

Oh my!!! I feel so left out after such a long multi-quote and I'm no where to be seen in that multi-quote!!  

Guess I should start posting again!! LOL!!


----------



## t-beri

ibesue said:


> This is 3 of my DGD's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my DD! And the baby!



HOW CUTE!!!  The baby's jumper is just adorable.



bclydia said:


> This is adorable! I'm so excited that Carla has done this because it means I might actually be able to manage one too!  I love the collar and puffy sleeves.  It's a perfect little girl dress.
> 
> Carla, if you haven't heard it lately THANK YOU for what you do!!  Did you know that you empower us?  Really! I have always said I can't make clothes, I can't sew.  And it was true.  But your directions and patterns have changed that.  I really can make beautiful things for my children.  I'm even proud enough of them to give my creations as gifts.  NEVER would have happened without your patterns and this group of wonderful people.  Thank you!!!





revrob said:


> THANK YOU, CARLA!  I'll be stalking YCMT for that pattern now!  I've been thinking that I needed a new dress pattern - something that would look great sewn up in any fabric - this fits the bill!  Thanks so much - it'll be perfect!





teresajoy said:


>



1.  I'm SO jealous Lyddi got an original Carla C

2.  WOW!!!  If you haven't had a reason to break down and buy a Carla the Scientific Seamstress pattern THERE is your testimonial!!!!  Carla takes the confusion out of pattern sewing.  And in TRUE CARLA C FASHION (no pun intended) the dress is VERSATILE w/ varying lengths and sleeveless or collarless options (even an apron!!!)  I REALLY hope (and have heard she's trying to make it happen) that this pattern will be available in time for Easter dresses....so start picking out fabric ladies!!!!  I can't wait to see what we can all come up w/ for this pattern. Does anyone besides Teresa see some minnie dot here????

MORE THANKS TO OUR FAVORITE SEAMSTRESS / DESIGNER!!!


----------



## 2manyprincesses

DisneyMOM09 said:


> Here is my latest project. I think itwould look really great with a Mckey Head applique, but I am still scared to do appliques,so I'll have to work up some courage. This is a an old pattern that my mom had and made for me when I was a little girls so it has some sentimental value! Oh and I hope you guys like her pose!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back




Love this so simple and sweet!  Looks like a gymnast in the making with that pose, but I really, really,really like the perfect Tink hairdo!  

Also love the Minnie stripwork jumper!!  Mind if I case it?  Also did you make the hat and bloomers?  If you don't mind me asking, what pattern did you use?

That pic gotme thinking that my little one probably should be wearing a hat outside in May and  what if it dosen't match??  

So many cute things!  And with these new pregnancies I forsee a lot of itty bitty dresses!  (well, if they're girls that is)  Congratulations everyone!!


----------



## Stephres

karebear1 said:


> HEY!!! That's a packer Jersey!!   WHAT A COOL KID YOU HAVE THERE STEPH!!! He'll run faster in a Packer jersey over any other jersey he could've had- I know taht for sure!!!



LOL! Megan told me we have to root for the "G" team from now on! That's why he's so fast.


----------



## desparatelydisney

ibesue said:


> This is my DD! And the baby!



I love the colors in these.  I always gravitate towards the pink/greens/yellow stuff and now I realize that we need some red/black/yellow in the closet.



Stephres said:


>



Love the Minnie head.  I am terrified to try capris/pants but I know I have too.  The last pair I made I took to my mom because they fit horribly.  She took them apart and figured out I had sewed the legs up as the waist and the waist I made into legs 



Stephres said:


> And I hope JoAnn's has something with goofy on it because her mom told me it's favorite character; otherwise I will have to case the super cute Goofy appliqué that was posted.



CASE away!  I was really scared to start "appliqueing" so I started with him because he doesn't have many pieces (compared to Jedi Mickey).  It was much easier than i had thought it would be.



HeatherSue said:


> *Update on baby Samantha from hudsonsinaf (Shannon).  She told me to thank you all so much for your prayers!!
> I'm just going to copy and paste the group e-mail she sent me:*



Thanks! More prayers on the way!




HeatherSue said:


> Wow, you did a GREAT job!  That looks like a different pose than I've seen before, too!



Thanks!  If it wasn't for your tutorial I would never have even tried, much less succeeded!  As for the pose, I just printed out the image I found on google.


----------



## karebear1

Stephres said:


> LOL! Megan told me we have to root for the "G" team from now on! That's why he's so fast.



That girls is BRILLIANT!!!  BRILLIANT I SAY!!!


----------



## aaronandterri

ive been a lurker on here for a while this thread is great, i know the dis doesnt let you advertise but if anyone would like to pm me id like some outfits made for my dd for our christmas  disney holiday shell be 1 but is a preemie and is 5 months now (22 weeks) nearly and only 8lbs so probably will need 6- 12 or 9 month stuff.

We spent last xmas in the neonatal unit so this christmas will be very specail for us and id like to dress her up!!
thanks 
terri xx


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Stephres said:


> Anyway, I made this to match Megan's skirt for her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darling outfit!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GO PACK GO! That warmed my heart seeing that Jersey and what a great team....Oh I miss Wisconsin.


----------



## disneymomof1

More sad news for my fellow South Jersey WalMart fabric shoppers ( Wendy and Mommy2Juliet).  The walmart by the Cumberland Mall in Vineland (not the new super) is closing their fabric department.  Everything right now is 25% off and they still had a lot of stuff left. I got quite a few things, mostly solids, all the character fabric they had I already have. I did get some of the fairy tale Mary Engelbreit that I wanted and some rubber duckie flannel for $1./yard. I also picked up some of the pre shirred dresses. So sadly the fabric department will be closed by mid-May.     So glad I dropped off DH and DD to see Monsters vs Aliens so that I could shop in peace


----------



## twob4him

Hello again!  I finally finished the rest of the Bambi outfit. I found some really cool fabric in my stash to make easyfit capris and I put Thumper on the cuff. I added some rick rack to the tee and the cuff and whaaa laaaaa....all done! Get ready for too many Brooklyn's:

Here are the applique pieces cut out with heat and bond and also the pattern. I needed my "light box" underneath to reassemble all of these peices....







And all done:














Thumper is a bit off center...Maybe I should try and put a butterfly or something on there? I may have a butterfly button he can be reaching for?  

And on the little model...I made it a size too big...but hopefully it will fit better 8 months from now.... 


Trying to get a good close up of little Thumper...





















I didn't want to leave the other kiddos out so here they all are....








OK I think I tortured you all enough with this outfit. I hung it up and now I am moving onto the Big Give stuff for the rest of the weekend!




*Steph* - I see that cute Megan in dots! Are you all ready to go? Or have you left already???


----------



## twob4him

disneymomof1 said:


> More sad news for my fellow South Jersey WalMart fabric shoppers ( Wendy and Mommy2Juliet).  The walmart by the Cumberland Mall in Vineland (not the new super) is closing their fabric department.  Everything right now is 25% off and they still had a lot of stuff left. I got quite a few things, mostly solids, all the character fabric they had I already have. I did get some of the fairy tale Mary Engelbreit that I wanted and some rubber duckie flannel for $1./yard. I also picked up some of the pre shirred dresses. So sadly the fabric department will be closed by mid-May.     So glad I dropped off DH and DD to see Monsters vs Aliens so that I could shop in peace



Oh nooo....that's my fabric store!!!!


----------



## billwendy

disneymomof1 said:


> more sad news for my fellow south jersey walmart fabric shoppers ( wendy and mommy2juliet).  The walmart by the cumberland mall in vineland (not the new super) is closing their fabric department.  Everything right now is 25% off and they still had a lot of stuff left. I got quite a few things, mostly solids, all the character fabric they had i already have. I did get some of the fairy tale mary engelbreit that i wanted and some rubber duckie flannel for $1./yard. I also picked up some of the pre shirred dresses. So sadly the fabric department will be closed by mid-may.     So glad i dropped off dh and dd to see monsters vs aliens so that i could shop in peace



oh no another one bites the dust!!!!!!


----------



## Twins+2more

I LOVE the floral fabric that you chose for the bambi/thumper capri set.  You always put things together just right!


----------



## 2cutekidz

Have you all heard of Disney Princess books "My Side of the Story"  It's the princess stories told from the villains point of view.  Lady Tremaine's was my inspiration for this set.   Here's a quote from the book jacket...

_The rumor that Cinderella's stepfamily tore her lovely dress to shreds so she couldn't go to the ball? According to her stepmother, they were only trying to save Cinderella a lifetime of embarrassment at her fashion faux pas and gently suggesting that she stay at home. (Lady Tremaine says the gown actually looked like it had been sewn together by rodents!)_

And the set...my first Vida   I made the bow too!!!
















I had asked Emily to smile - she was telling me that Lady Tremaine was mean so she shouldn't smile. 





















And Just Because...


----------



## t-beri

twob4him said:


> Hello again!  I finally finished the rest of the Bambi outfit. I found some really cool fabric in my stash to make easyfit capris and I put Thumper on the cuff. I added some rick rack to the tee and the cuff and whaaa laaaaa....all done! Get ready for too many Brooklyn's:
> 
> Here are the applique pieces cut out with heat and bond and also the pattern. I needed my "light box" underneath to reassemble all of these peices....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thumper is a bit off center...Maybe I should try and put a butterfly or something on there? I may have a butterfly button he can be reaching for?
> 
> And on the little model...I made it a size too big...but hopefully it will fit better 8 months from now....
> 
> 
> Trying to get a good close up of little Thumper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want to leave the other kiddos out so here they all are....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK I think I tortured you all enough with this outfit. I hung it up and now I am moving onto the Big Give stuff for the rest of the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Steph* - I see that cute Megan in dots! Are you all ready to go? Or have you left already???



ADORABLE!!! You know it's so much easier to sew the applique before you put the pants together but I did the same thing w/ Little's AK outfit. The Mickey heads on the leg are slightly on the inside... Lessons learned  You'll remember that the next time I'll bet

SEE:






STEPH IS LEAVING TOMORROW Have a GREAT time !!!


----------



## twob4him

2cutekidz said:


> Have you all heard of Disney Princess books "My Side of the Story"  It's the princess stories told from the villains point of view.  Lady Tremaine's was my inspiration for this set.   Here's a quote from the book jacket...
> 
> _The rumor that Cinderella's stepfamily tore her lovely dress to shreds so she couldn't go to the ball? According to her stepmother, they were only trying to save Cinderella a lifetime of embarrassment at her fashion faux pas and gently suggesting that she stay at home. (Lady Tremaine says the gown actually looked like it had been sewn together by rodents!)_
> 
> And the set...my first Vida   I made the bow too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had asked Emily to smile - she was telling me that Lady Tremaine was mean so she shouldn't smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Just Because...



Amazing!!!!! I love love love it!!!! I wish I could do something like that!



t-beri said:


> ADORABLE!!! You know it's so much easier to sew the applique before you put the pants together but I did the same thing w/ Little's AK outfit. The Mickey heads on the leg are slightly on the inside... Lessons learned  You'll remember that the next time I'll bet
> 
> SEE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STEPH IS LEAVING TOMORROW Have a GREAT time !!!


You know what the funniest part of all is, T??? I *do* remember you saying that and I intentionally tried to center it but I think when I put it on the light box it shifted down and over..... Argggg  See this is why I can't sell anything...I make mistakes on everything I sew.... 


OK tomorrow Steph leaves!!!! Steph....safe travels! Hey when I come down in November will you two meet up with me????? I arrive just after Kristine leaves!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

twob4him said:


> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u116/twob4him/IMGP8047.jpg[/IMG]



OMG Cathy...that is great!!  So much work!!!  I love it 



2cutekidz said:


> Have you all heard of Disney Princess books "My Side of the Story"  It's the princess stories told from the villains point of view.  Lady Tremaine's was my inspiration for this set.   Here's a quote from the book jacket...




Is that the book they sell in the Villian shop at DHS???  

Love the Vida!  Great job!!!  Is she going to wear it to 1900 PF.  Lady T is going to love it!  She told Aisling not to come back unless she was wearing somthing with her on it!


----------



## 3goofyboys

twob4him said:


> And all done:



I love this!  Isaac is going through a huge Bambi phase right now (and he hasn't even seen the movie ) and he is in love with this outfit.  I would CASE it, but I think DH might have an issue with the pink flowered capris 



2cutekidz said:


> Have you all heard of Disney Princess books "My Side of the Story"  It's the princess stories told from the villains point of view.  Lady Tremaine's was my inspiration for this set.   Here's a quote from the book jacket...
> 
> _The rumor that Cinderella's stepfamily tore her lovely dress to shreds so she couldn't go to the ball? According to her stepmother, they were only trying to save Cinderella a lifetime of embarrassment at her fashion faux pas and gently suggesting that she stay at home. (Lady Tremaine says the gown actually looked like it had been sewn together by rodents!)_
> 
> And the set...my first Vida   I made the bow too!!!



So cute and colorful!!  I am in awe of your applique skills!


----------



## disneymomof1

twob4him said:


> Hello again!  I finally finished the rest of the Bambi outfit. I found some really cool fabric in my stash to make easyfit capris and I put Thumper on the cuff. I added some rick rack to the tee and the cuff and whaaa laaaaa....all done! Get ready for too many Brooklyn's:
> 
> Here are the applique pieces cut out with heat and bond and also the pattern. I needed my "light box" underneath to reassemble all of these peices....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thumper is a bit off center...Maybe I should try and put a butterfly or something on there? I may have a butterfly button he can be reaching for?
> 
> And on the little model...I made it a size too big...but hopefully it will fit better 8 months from now....
> 
> 
> Trying to get a good close up of little Thumper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want to leave the other kiddos out so here they all are....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK I think I tortured you all enough with this outfit. I hung it up and now I am moving onto the Big Give stuff for the rest of the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Steph* - I see that cute Megan in dots! Are you all ready to go? Or have you left already???




Great outfit, your appliques are terrific.  I love Bambi and Thumper, fantastic job !!!



billwendy said:


> oh no another one bites the dust!!!!!!



 The ladies in this fabric department were quite vocal about the fabric being discontinued.  They said that they were told that all the part time workers in that walmart were told that they were being cut back to 16 hours a week Maximum, but it would be more like 8-10 hours a week.  Those ladies were not happy. You know the economy is bad if walmart is cutting back.


----------



## Jajone

Stephres said:


> Congratulations Snubie!
> 
> Well, we leave tomorrow and what I have decided it to make Megan's cousin two outfits of her own and a purse and then she can "shop" in Megan's suitcase and pick out other outfits to wear if she wants. Megan has sooo many outfits and she can't wear them all. Then if she likes them and wants to do it she can, but if she doesn't she can wear her own clothes. And I won't be up sewing all night until we leave.
> 
> Anyway, I made this to match Megan's skirt for her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I hope JoAnn's has something with goofy on it because her mom told me it's favorite character; otherwise I will have to case the super cute Goofy appliqué that was posted.
> 
> Megan wanted me to show ya'll Jacob's flag football jersey. He had his first practice yesterday. I missed it because I had dinner plans with the girls. He didn't want to do it but his soccer coach told him he had to so he could stay into shape. Tom said he loved it! He said he was good at catching and running so I guess he will be a receiver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said the jersey looks like a dress on him. I don't know how they did the sizes; they never asked us for his size. I guess it was "one size fits nobody."
> 
> Anyway, if I don't check in before we leave, have a great week!


GO PACKERS!



2cutekidz said:


> Have you all heard of Disney Princess books "My Side of the Story"  It's the princess stories told from the villains point of view.  Lady Tremaine's was my inspiration for this set.   Here's a quote from the book jacket...
> 
> _The rumor that Cinderella's stepfamily tore her lovely dress to shreds so she couldn't go to the ball? According to her stepmother, they were only trying to save Cinderella a lifetime of embarrassment at her fashion faux pas and gently suggesting that she stay at home. (Lady Tremaine says the gown actually looked like it had been sewn together by rodents!)_
> 
> And the set...my first Vida   I made the bow too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had asked Emily to smile - she was telling me that Lady Tremaine was mean so she shouldn't smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Just Because...


My DD9 has the Peter Pan book like that and I love it. I have been looking for inspiration for a stepsisters/Lady Tremain outfit for DD for our mother daughter trip in August. Too bad my applique skills aren't that good. Anyone have any ideas for iron on phrases for a matching set of shirts like this?


----------



## vargas17

2cutekidz said:


> Have you all heard of Disney Princess books "My Side of the Story"  It's the princess stories told from the villains point of view.  Lady Tremaine's was my inspiration for this set.   Here's a quote from the book jacket...
> 
> _The rumor that Cinderella's stepfamily tore her lovely dress to shreds so she couldn't go to the ball? According to her stepmother, they were only trying to save Cinderella a lifetime of embarrassment at her fashion faux pas and gently suggesting that she stay at home. (Lady Tremaine says the gown actually looked like it had been sewn together by rodents!)_
> 
> And the set...my first Vida   I made the bow too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had asked Emily to smile - she was telling me that Lady Tremaine was mean so she shouldn't smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Just Because...



OMG!!!  Leslie that is awesome!!  You keep surprising me.  By the way ds won't put any of his stuff on b/c he says we have to wait until we go see toodles.  he keeps showing anyone that comes over to the house.  Thanks again


----------



## MouseTriper

minnie2 said:


> No worries.  It was just so sweet and it reminded me of all the trouble we had trying to have Nikki and all the pain and drs telling us no and then the day we found out was amazing.


Awwwww I bet you were over the moon when you found out!!!!  Your DD is such a cutie!!!  Well worth the wait and all the suffering for sure!!!



Stephres said:


> Anyway, I made this to match Megan's skirt for her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I hope JoAnn's has something with goofy on it because her mom told me it's favorite character; otherwise I will have to case the super cute Goofy appliqué that was posted.
> 
> Megan wanted me to show ya'll Jacob's flag football jersey. He had his first practice yesterday. I missed it because I had dinner plans with the girls. He didn't want to do it but his soccer coach told him he had to so he could stay into shape. Tom said he loved it! He said he was good at catching and running so I guess he will be a receiver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said the jersey looks like a dress on him. I don't know how they did the sizes; they never asked us for his size. I guess it was "one size fits nobody."
> 
> Anyway, if I don't check in before we leave, have a great week!


Awww I love the new outfit.  Megan looks adorable in it.  Also love that she wanted to show off her brother's jersey.  How cute!!!  Have fun on your trip!!!



HeatherSue said:


> Snow storms at the end of March are WRONG!!!  It's SPRING!!
> How are the kiddos doing?  I'm sorry to hear they're both sick!
> 
> 
> You made me cry, too.  But, it was a good cry!  I love the way you put everything!


Yes snow storms at this time of year are just WRONG!!  LOL.....too bad we are all sick and can't go out and play in it.  The kids were back at the doctors yesterday and still not feeling well at all.  My poor babies!

Thank you for your sweet comment Heather.!!!



twob4him said:


> Hello again!  I finally finished the rest of the Bambi outfit. I found some really cool fabric in my stash to make easyfit capris and I put Thumper on the cuff. I added some rick rack to the tee and the cuff and whaaa laaaaa....all done! Get ready for too many Brooklyn's:
> 
> Here are the applique pieces cut out with heat and bond and also the pattern. I needed my "light box" underneath to reassemble all of these peices....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thumper is a bit off center...Maybe I should try and put a butterfly or something on there? I may have a butterfly button he can be reaching for?
> 
> And on the little model...I made it a size too big...but hopefully it will fit better 8 months from now....
> 
> 
> Trying to get a good close up of little Thumper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want to leave the other kiddos out so here they all are....


Awww that is a cute Bambi/Thumber outfit.  Your girls are so cute too!



2cutekidz said:


> Have you all heard of Disney Princess books "My Side of the Story"  It's the princess stories told from the villains point of view.  Lady Tremaine's was my inspiration for this set.   Here's a quote from the book jacket...
> 
> _The rumor that Cinderella's stepfamily tore her lovely dress to shreds so she couldn't go to the ball? According to her stepmother, they were only trying to save Cinderella a lifetime of embarrassment at her fashion faux pas and gently suggesting that she stay at home. (Lady Tremaine says the gown actually looked like it had been sewn together by rodents!)_
> 
> And the set...my first Vida   I made the bow too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had asked Emily to smile - she was telling me that Lady Tremaine was mean so she shouldn't smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Just Because...


Beautiful job!!  I love it.  I have never seen those books??? Who writes them??


----------



## minnie2

Steph have a blast!  I Love Magens outfit!



twob4him said:


> Hello again!  I finally finished the rest of the Bambi outfit. I found some really cool fabric in my stash to make easyfit capris and I put Thumper on the cuff. I added some rick rack to the tee and the cuff and whaaa laaaaa....all done! Get ready for too many Brooklyn's:
> 
> Here are the applique pieces cut out with heat and bond and also the pattern. I needed my "light box" underneath to reassemble all of these peices....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thumper is a bit off center...Maybe I should try and put a butterfly or something on there? I may have a butterfly button he can be reaching for?
> 
> And on the little model...I made it a size too big...but hopefully it will fit better 8 months from now....
> 
> 
> Trying to get a good close up of little Thumper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't want to leave the other kiddos out so here they all are....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK I think I tortured you all enough with this outfit. I hung it up and now I am moving onto the Big Give stuff for the rest of the weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Steph* - I see that cute Megan in dots! Are you all ready to go? Or have you left already???


That came out great!  LOVE IT!!!!!!!



2cutekidz said:


> Have you all heard of Disney Princess books "My Side of the Story"  It's the princess stories told from the villains point of view.  Lady Tremaine's was my inspiration for this set.   Here's a quote from the book jacket...
> 
> _The rumor that Cinderella's stepfamily tore her lovely dress to shreds so she couldn't go to the ball? According to her stepmother, they were only trying to save Cinderella a lifetime of embarrassment at her fashion faux pas and gently suggesting that she stay at home. (Lady Tremaine says the gown actually looked like it had been sewn together by rodents!)_
> 
> And the set...my first Vida   I made the bow too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had asked Emily to smile - she was telling me that Lady Tremaine was mean so she shouldn't smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Just Because...


Ok I must find those books!!!!  Nikki would flip!  

That outfit is stunning!  Ok can you PLEASE tell me how you did that center stitched ruffle?????  I was just going to make a tube ruffle down the center and stitch?


MouseTriper said:


> Awwwww I bet you were over the moon when you found out!!!!  Your DD is such a cutie!!!  Well worth the wait and all the suffering for sure!!!


Yeah we where I still cry when I think about it!  She was well worth the wait BUT right now she is fighting with her brother so I question my sanity!


----------



## jmrdavis99

desparatelydisney said:


> Love the Minnie head.  I am terrified to try capris/pants but I know I have too.  The last pair I made I took to my mom because they fit horribly.  She took them apart and figured out I had sewed the legs up as the waist and the waist I made into legs




  HOW did you do that?!?!?!


----------



## jessica52877

twob4him said:


> Hello again!  I finally finished the rest of the Bambi outfit. I found some really cool fabric in my stash to make easyfit capris and I put Thumper on the cuff. I added some rick rack to the tee and the cuff and whaaa laaaaa....all done! Get ready for too many Brooklyn's:
> 
> Here are the applique pieces cut out with heat and bond and also the pattern. I needed my "light box" underneath to reassemble all of these peices....



That is adorable! Oops! I bet I got the cut up pieces picture! It looks great on Brooklyn. I am sure she'll grow a bit and if not it will still be adorable! Thumper has so many pieces!



twob4him said:


> Oh nooo....that's my fabric store!!!!



OH NO! 



2cutekidz said:


> Have you all heard of Disney Princess books "My Side of the Story"  It's the princess stories told from the villains point of view.  Lady Tremaine's was my inspiration for this set.   Here's a quote from the book jacket...
> 
> _The rumor that Cinderella's stepfamily tore her lovely dress to shreds so she couldn't go to the ball? According to her stepmother, they were only trying to save Cinderella a lifetime of embarrassment at her fashion faux pas and gently suggesting that she stay at home. (Lady Tremaine says the gown actually looked like it had been sewn together by rodents!)_
> 
> And the set...my first Vida   I made the bow too!!!



Super cute! I just finished my first vida but it is just a practice so no totally cool applique like yours! Emily will look adorable at 1900 Park Fair. I am sure the step sisters will go gaga over it!



t-beri said:


> ADORABLE!!! You know it's so much easier to sew the applique before you put the pants together but I did the same thing w/ Little's AK outfit. The Mickey heads on the leg are slightly on the inside... Lessons learned  You'll remember that the next time I'll bet
> 
> SEE:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STEPH IS LEAVING TOMORROW Have a GREAT time !!!



Little is so cute! I'll remember that for if when I sew something on one. I put Goliath on one once. Think I was lucky with where it landed!


----------



## my*2*angels

[





> QUOTE=2cutekidz;31052728]Have you all heard of Disney Princess books "My Side of the Story"  It's the princess stories told from the villains point of view.  Lady Tremaine's was my inspiration for this set.   Here's a quote from the book jacket...
> 
> _The rumor that Cinderella's stepfamily tore her lovely dress to shreds so she couldn't go to the ball? According to her stepmother, they were only trying to save Cinderella a lifetime of embarrassment at her fashion faux pas and gently suggesting that she stay at home. (Lady Tremaine says the gown actually looked like it had been sewn together by rodents!)_
> 
> And the set...my first Vida   I made the bow too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!  But when did you cut Emily's hair? It is REALLY CUTE!


----------



## desparatelydisney

jmrdavis99 said:


> HOW did you do that?!?!?!



I have no idea , but I can tell you that they were the strangest fitting pair of pants on a little girl that there ever has been


----------



## *Toadstool*

twob4him said:


> Hello again!  I finally finished the rest of the Bambi outfit. I found some really cool fabric in my stash to make easyfit capris and I put Thumper on the cuff. I added some rick rack to the tee and the cuff and whaaa laaaaa....all done! Get ready for too many Brooklyn's:
> 
> 
> 
> And all done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK I think I tortured you all enough with this outfit. I hung it up and now I am moving onto the Big Give stuff for the rest of the weekend!


That outfit came out great. Your appliques look perfect!
I would do like you said and put a button there or something like that. THat always works great when I embroider something off center.
Your 3 girls look so cute in their room! 


2cutekidz said:


> And the set...my first Vida   I made the bow too!!!



That is beautiful! I love the rouching on the top!
I am always in awe of everything you make!!!


t-beri said:


> SEE:


I'm glad that you re-posted this. I had never saw it on your DD. This outfit is perfect!!! Love it!



Stephres said:


>


Those capris are sooo cute!!!
Hope you have a good/safe trip! 



HeatherSue said:


> I have yet to find a commercial pattern that I would describe as "super easy"!!  I think you must just have more experience than most of us on here.  I've only been sewing for about 1 1/2 years (my sewing anniversary is in July- the same month I started reading this thread), so the YCMT patterns being in "English" really helps!
> 
> for all you're going through with endometriosis.  I don't have any info for you, but I hope someone else can help you out.
> 
> That outfit is stunning!  Ok can you PLEASE tell me how you did that center stitched ruffle?????  I was just going to make a tube ruffle down the center and stitch?
> Yeah we where I still cry when I think about it!  She was well worth the wait BUT right now she is fighting with her brother so I question my sanity!


http://www.roserushbrooke.com/how-to-ruche.html
K rouching is spelled way too many ways when I googled it. That link shows a really neat technique. I've done it the same way she did it on her Vida(well same look at least). You cut a strip of fabric( I usually cut all of those on the bias). Then you finish both edges however you'd prefer. Alot of people use a tiny rolled hem. You can just fold it under and make a small hem too. I've tried doing a tube like someone mentioned and it was just too bulky. I had trouble with it ruffling pretty. After the edges are finished you just run gathering threads down the middle and gather or use your ruffler foot with the middle of the strip in the center. I think this is such a beautiful technique and I am so glad to be reminded of it. That link I posted is such a cute  too. I usually buy that sort of stuff by the yard in a pinch, and it is adorable, but expensive!! I think it is Michael Miller that makes trims like that.
Oh, and on the patterns these are the types of patterns that I buy that I consider very easy. Love and Stitches by Debbie Glen is one of my favorite pattern companies. http://www.loveandstitches.com/infants.htm
Her yoke dress is just ingenious. You don't even have to set the sleeves in. I think that is why I love it so much. The way the back of the bodice is done you cut the 2 back pieces on the fold and they are self lined, and your fold lien is the part where you put the buttons and buttonholes on. I just LOVE it!
Here is the one I am talking about http://www.loveandstitches.com/151.htm Oh, and there is a plain bodice too. It just doesn't show them on that picture.
This is one of my favorite patterns as well.
http://www.loveandstitches.com/152.htm
Oh, and I think Childrens Corner are my favorite patterns by far. Their directions and pictures are just great. I am a Childrens Corner pattern a holic!
I can't pick a favorite of those. I love them all.
I guess I need to post pictures of some of the things I make. I am just too lazy to take pictures. 
Anywho.. I really insist that some of these are the super easiest patterns EVAR!!!


----------



## lynnanddbyz

2cutekidz said:


> Have you all heard of Disney Princess books "My Side of the Story"  It's the princess stories told from the villains point of view.  Lady Tremaine's was my inspiration for this set.   Here's a quote from the book jacket...
> 
> _The rumor that Cinderella's stepfamily tore her lovely dress to shreds so she couldn't go to the ball? According to her stepmother, they were only trying to save Cinderella a lifetime of embarrassment at her fashion faux pas and gently suggesting that she stay at home. (Lady Tremaine says the gown actually looked like it had been sewn together by rodents!)_
> 
> And the set...my first Vida   I made the bow too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had asked Emily to smile - she was telling me that Lady Tremaine was mean so she shouldn't smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Just Because...



 This outfit is to die for.  Gorgeous, Gorgeous.  I am in awww.  I so want to make something similar.  But It will have to be more boyish.  Maybe Monsters or Star Wars.  I will have to let me brain think on it a little while.  You have out done yourself.  BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## Mirb1214

2cutekidz said:


> Have you all heard of Disney Princess books "My Side of the Story"  It's the princess stories told from the villains point of view.  Lady Tremaine's was my inspiration for this set.   Here's a quote from the book jacket...
> 
> _The rumor that Cinderella's stepfamily tore her lovely dress to shreds so she couldn't go to the ball? According to her stepmother, they were only trying to save Cinderella a lifetime of embarrassment at her fashion faux pas and gently suggesting that she stay at home. (Lady Tremaine says the gown actually looked like it had been sewn together by rodents!)_
> 
> And the set...my first Vida   I made the bow too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had asked Emily to smile - she was telling me that Lady Tremaine was mean so she shouldn't smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Just Because...




WOW!!  This is absolutely beautiful.  You always do such an awesome job matching fabric colors.  Can you tell me what a "Vida" is?  Is it the type of pattern?


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

ibesue said:


>



Love the minnie mouse outfit, especially the black, yellow and red skirt!  Love that color combo.



HeatherSue said:


> *Update on baby Samantha from hudsonsinaf (Shannon).  She told me to thank you all so much for your prayers!!
> I'm just going to copy and paste the group e-mail she sent me:*
> 
> Tuesday evening we got a call from the pediatrician about the labs they ran on Samantha.  Nothing showed up... this is good on one hand, but confusing on the other.  Let me try to explain.  Normally when your body is fighting an infection, your white blood cells willl increase - not so in hers.  Usually with cancers, you willl see changes as well - none.  With swelling/inflammation, you will see changes - especially an increase in "C reactive proteins" - not so in hers.  While on one hand this sounds great, on the other it is frustrating.  We know something is going on, including swelling, yet her bloodwork isn't showing it.
> 
> Wednesday - headed to MUSC to the oncology floor.  We got there a little before 10, which was our appointment time, checked in and was taken straight to the back.  Woohooo we thought - we'll get this appintment started and figure things out.  Ummmm not so.  After waiting in the waiting room in the back, Sam got called up... for a weight check and blood pressure check.  Back to waiting.  We were finally seen by the doctor around 1215.  She talked with us for a few minutes about what has been going on, looked at Sam, and then told us we needed a CT scan.  We had expected that already.  Then we were told that a patient coordinator would call us to set it up.  What?  We weren't doing anything that day?  Nope - it could not be scheduled that day.  Feeling a little frustrated, Brad, Sam and I left and went and grabbed some lunch and talked over everything.  Thank goodness our neighbor and friend, Donna was watching the other three.  This was the first time Brad and I could openly talk about everything going on.
> 
> Thursday - headed back to the pediatrician's office for a weight check.  at 0730.  That meant waking everyone up at 0500.  AHHHH what an early morning... but we made it.  We have to go that early so the "sickies" as the pediatrician calls them, haven't been in the office yet.  With not knowing what is going on, we really do not want her sick on top of everything else.  Anyways, Sam got weighed and she gained almost a quarter of a pound in two days.  WOOOHOOOOO we were excited!I filled him inon the prior day's events and he informed me the waiting on that floor is normal, unless your child is one of the sicker ones that day.  I praise God we weren't one of the sicker ones and pray we never will be!  He and I then talked about the labs.  He was funny talking about the "C-reactive proteins" and how they weren't elevated when "she was supposedly swollen"  He said maybe we were just looking at an assymetrical head.  Then hew looked at Sam, who wasn't as swollen that morning and was like no - she was definitely swollen that day...  Good news is we don't have to go back for a weight check until the following week.  Yay   That afternoon we were called about the CT scan... it was set up for the following day at 1 PM
> 
> Friday - off to MUSC.  We get there with a fed. content, sleeping baby.  This turns out to be a good thing, because shortly after we register her, she is taken back, laid on the table, wrapped up so she cannot move and is protected, and the CT scan is done.  I ask when we will know something.  She tells me the pictures will be read that day... the report possibly written that afternoon, and then it has to be sent to the doctor.  My heart kinda dropped with the knowledge that we probably wouldn't hear anything until the beginning of  next week.  Sure enough, we left knowing nothing and we still don't.
> 
> So, that is where we are now.  On one hand it feels like things are moving kinda slow.  I guess because I want answers now   On the other hand, things are truly moving quickly.  A week has not even gone by yet since we first found out we had to go see the oncologist.  Speaking of which - let me apologize - a couple of you have asked me what an oncologisy is... this is a doctor that specializes is cancer.  Let me reiterate - we do NOT know that she has cancer.  We are only looking into the possibility.
> 
> Again, we thank you for your prayers.  How awesome it is to know we serve a God that loves us and hears us.  He has blessed Brad and I with four beautiful children.  I have been asked what Sam or we have done to deserve this, especially if it ends up being cancer.  We have not done anything to "deserve" this.  God has not caused this.  Did He allow it - yes, but we live in a fallen world - where sin and disease are on the rampage.  So should we be angry at God?  No.  God will use this situation in mighty ways.  In some manner this situation will be used to bring glory to His Kingdom.  Perhaps this is a trial for us, to build us stronger to rely more heavily on Him.  Perhaps it is to reach out to someone who does not know Him.  I do not know why it is happening, but I do KNOW that God will use it for His Glory.  How awesome it is to be used!!!!  God has given both Brad and I a peace that only He can give.



Heather..I will continue to keep Samantha and her family in my prayers!



twob4him said:


>




That is too cute, and your girls are adorable!!!



2cutekidz said:


>



Love this set, and perfect for 1900 Park Fare!  Looks like Emily got a haircut...she looks so cute, but I miss seeing those beautiful curls!



t-beri said:


>



I have always love that animal kingdom outfit.  


I must have lost some quotes along the way...
Steph...have a great trip tomorrow!! Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## HeatherSue

twob4him said:


>


WOW Cathy!! I just love it!  Those smaller appliques are the hardest to do!  They turned out great!  
I love browsing through the toys in your girl's room!  That barn is really cool!



twob4him said:


> Oh nooo....that's my fabric store!!!!





disneymomof1 said:


> More sad news for my fellow South Jersey WalMart fabric shoppers ( Wendy and Mommy2Juliet).  The walmart by the Cumberland Mall in Vineland (not the new super) is closing their fabric department.  Everything right now is 25% off and they still had a lot of stuff left. I got quite a few things, mostly solids, all the character fabric they had I already have. I did get some of the fairy tale Mary Engelbreit that I wanted and some rubber duckie flannel for $1./yard. I also picked up some of the pre shirred dresses. So sadly the fabric department will be closed by mid-May.    So glad I dropped off DH and DD to see Monsters vs Aliens so that I could shop in peace





billwendy said:


> oh no another one bites the dust!!!!!!



Sorry guys!! It stinks that so many of them are closing!



2cutekidz said:


>


That is so cute, Leslie!  I hope you make lots 'o $$ on it! The Lady Tremain applique looks fantastic!

Emily's haircut looks really cute!

I've never heard of those books.  They sound great!



jmrdavis99 said:


> HOW did you do that?!?!?!



There have been LOTS of people that have done that on this thread!  It's a pretty common mistake!


----------



## HeatherSue

*Toadstool* said:


> Her yoke dress is just ingenious. You don't even have to set the sleeves in. I think that is why I love it so much. The way the back of the bodice is done you cut the 2 back pieces on the fold and they are self lined, and your fold lien is the part where you put the buttons and buttonholes on. I just LOVE it!
> Here is the one I am talking about http://www.loveandstitches.com/151.htm Oh, and there is a plain bodice too. It just doesn't show them on that picture.
> This is one of my favorite patterns as well.
> http://www.loveandstitches.com/152.htm
> Oh, and I think Childrens Corner are my favorite patterns by far. Their directions and pictures are just great. I am a Childrens Corner pattern a holic!
> I can't pick a favorite of those. I love them all.
> I guess I need to post pictures of some of the things I make. I am just too lazy to take pictures.
> Anywho.. I really insist that some of these are the super easiest patterns EVAR!!!


A-HA!! I was thinking of McCalls, Simplicity, Butterick, and Vogue as the only commercial patterns!  I've never tried any of these. But, some of them are really cute!


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> That outfit came out great. Your appliques look perfect!
> I would do like you said and put a button there or something like that. THat always works great when I embroider something off center.
> Your 3 girls look so cute in their room!
> 
> 
> That is beautiful! I love the rouching on the top!
> I am always in awe of everything you make!!!
> 
> I'm glad that you re-posted this. I had never saw it on your DD. This outfit is perfect!!! Love it!
> 
> 
> Those capris are sooo cute!!!
> Hope you have a good/safe trip!
> 
> 
> http://www.roserushbrooke.com/how-to-ruche.html
> K rouching is spelled way too many ways when I googled it. That link shows a really neat technique. I've done it the same way she did it on her Vida(well same look at least). You cut a strip of fabric( I usually cut all of those on the bias). Then you finish both edges however you'd prefer. Alot of people use a tiny rolled hem. You can just fold it under and make a small hem too. I've tried doing a tube like someone mentioned and it was just too bulky. I had trouble with it ruffling pretty. After the edges are finished you just run gathering threads down the middle and gather or use your ruffler foot with the middle of the strip in the center. I think this is such a beautiful technique and I am so glad to be reminded of it. That link I posted is such a cute  too. I usually buy that sort of stuff by the yard in a pinch, and it is adorable, but expensive!! I think it is Michael Miller that makes trims like that.
> Oh, and on the patterns these are the types of patterns that I buy that I consider very easy. Love and Stitches by Debbie Glen is one of my favorite pattern companies. http://www.loveandstitches.com/infants.htm
> Her yoke dress is just ingenious. You don't even have to set the sleeves in. I think that is why I love it so much. The way the back of the bodice is done you cut the 2 back pieces on the fold and they are self lined, and your fold lien is the part where you put the buttons and buttonholes on. I just LOVE it!
> Here is the one I am talking about http://www.loveandstitches.com/151.htm Oh, and there is a plain bodice too. It just doesn't show them on that picture.
> This is one of my favorite patterns as well.
> http://www.loveandstitches.com/152.htm
> Oh, and I think Childrens Corner are my favorite patterns by far. Their directions and pictures are just great. I am a Childrens Corner pattern a holic!
> I can't pick a favorite of those. I love them all.
> I guess I need to post pictures of some of the things I make. I am just too lazy to take pictures.
> Anywho.. I really insist that some of these are the super easiest patterns EVAR!!!



I'm off to check out those links!  Thanks so much for posting them - I need some new patterns that are simple to make but cute!


----------



## revrob

WOW!  Some of those Children's corner paterns are really, really cute!  SO, you say they're easy?  Which ones have you made?  I think I need to place an order - but I'm not sure what to try first.


----------



## *Toadstool*

revrob said:


> WOW!  Some of those Children's corner paterns are really, really cute!  SO, you say they're easy?  Which ones have you made?  I think I need to place an order - but I'm not sure what to try first.



Shannon, do you have local sewing shop that sells heirloom types of stuff?
I'm not sure what you call that kind of store, but I mean the kind that is not a chain. They usually sells Children's Corner patterns.
I have a few that I consider very easy. Frannie is my current favorite. There is Frannie and Frannie Baby. They are just about the same, but different sizes. It is one of those dresses that you sew right sides together, so it is really quick. Some people have a hard time understanding how to sew the side seams, but it was pretty clear to me from the pictures. I plan on doing a tutorial on sewforum for the dress.
Abbie, Carol, Mary Dee, Lillian, Callie, Kitty, Gigi are some that I have made and I love. Mary Dee is a backwrap jumper style dress. It is VERY popular. I actually have one by Chery Williams that is basically the same pattern, but it just came in bigger sizes. I want to get Sophie. It is new and it has pintucks on it. Those are super easy to do on a serger too. 
If you call Children's Corner they help you with any problems you have with the patterns too. They are really great to work with.
http://www.smockingstore.com/cherywilliams/cwwraprndjumperbk.jpg
That is the backwrap dress pattern that I have. I am making one right now for an Easter dress.  If you go to that website and go to her patterns you can see the actual pictures of the dresses. That is just the back paper that has all the sizes on it.
http://www.smockingstore.com/cherywilliams/cwbsybk.jpg
I have that one too. I use it for a basic yoke dress. I love the version with the angel sleeves. I need to post the picture of the cindy dress I made with the angel sleeves. It comes out so cute!
You can get some deals on some of these patterns on ebay too btw.
Hubby is fussing at me to go and eat. ttyl


----------



## Flea

We are back from The Wiggles Concert - OMG it was fantastic.

I'm hoping that by posting more I'll feel obligated to sew so i don't feel left out hehe. So last night I pulled out the machine dusted it off, changed the needles and got to work.

I tried my hand at applique - I'm not sure how you ladies do it I don't think i'll be attempting another one - maybe I should have chosen something not so squiggly hehe. But the girls loved it and that's all that matters.

Em in her Henry Top 





Izzy in her Dorothy Top






Trying to get a pic of the two of them together is a bit of a nightmare atm - Em won't stand next to izzy when there's a camera so Izzy had to chase her down in the first one and in the 2nd I had to bribe her with food after the show (check out her cool henry legs  )












I might attempt a pair of pants tonight for the both of them since the sewing machine is still out


----------



## 2cutekidz

twob4him said:


> Amazing!!!!! I love love love it!!!! I wish I could do something like that!
> 
> 
> 
> Tnkrbelle565 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3goofyboys said:
> 
> 
> 
> So cute and colorful!!  I am in awe of your applique skills!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jajone said:
> 
> 
> 
> My DD9 has the Peter Pan book like that and I love it. I have been looking for inspiration for a stepsisters/Lady Tremain outfit for DD for our mother daughter trip in August. Too bad my applique skills aren't that good. Anyone have any ideas for iron on phrases for a matching set of shirts like this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vargas17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!!  Leslie that is awesome!!  You keep surprising me.  By the way ds won't put any of his stuff on b/c he says we have to wait until we go see toodles.  he keeps showing anyone that comes over to the house.  Thanks again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MouseTriper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful job!!  I love it.  I have never seen those books??? Who writes them??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minnie2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I must find those books!!!!  Nikki would flip!
> 
> That outfit is stunning!  Ok can you PLEASE tell me how you did that center stitched ruffle?????  I was just going to make a tube ruffle down the center and stitch?
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> jessica52877 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute! I just finished my first vida but it is just a practice so no totally cool applique like yours! Emily will look adorable at 1900 Park Fair. I am sure the step sisters will go gaga over it!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my*2*angels said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!  But when did you cut Emily's hair? It is REALLY CUTE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Toadstool* said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is beautiful! I love the rouching on the top!
> I am always in awe of everything you make!!!
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynnanddbyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit is to die for.  Gorgeous, Gorgeous.  I am in awww.  I so want to make something similar.  But It will have to be more boyish.  Maybe Monsters or Star Wars.  I will have to let me brain think on it a little while.  You have out done yourself.  BEAUTIFUL!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EnchantedPrincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love this set, and perfect for 1900 Park Fare!  Looks like Emily got a haircut...she looks so cute, but I miss seeing those beautiful curls!.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HeatherSue said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is so cute, Leslie!  I hope you make lots 'o $$ on it! The Lady Tremain applique looks fantastic!
> 
> Emily's haircut looks really cute!
> 
> I've never heard of those books.  They sound great!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much everyone (sorry if I missed anyone)!!  You all now how to make a girl feel good.   I had so much fun making this set.  The rouched ruffle at the top was an after thought.  After it was put together it looked like it need something, so I did the rouching.  It's very easy to do.  I cut a strip of fabric twice the length that I wanted it (it wasn't a perfectly straight cut - opps!  I did an overcast stitch on the edges (I don't have a serger, but my machine has an overcast foot that mimics a rolled hem) sewed a gathering stitch down the middle and gathered the ruffle by hand.  Pinned and stitched it in place.  Easy Peasy.   (I do see in the picture I forgot to take out the gathering stitch!!)
> 
> We don't have any trip planned right now, but I would love to see the Steps reaction to this set.  Hopefully soon.  DH wants to wait another year, I of course want to go sooner.
> 
> Emily got her hair cut just this week (Thursday).  She's been bothering me for months for a short haircut and would have gone shorter if I had let her.  Never fear - her curls are still there.  She got the works at the "salon".  They washed, cut and styled/straightened her hair.  After her shower tomorrow she'll have her curls again.
> 
> Here's a link to the books.  I didn't know they had a Peter Pan version.  I'm not sure if they sell them a DHS, but they are licensend Disney Princess books.
> 
> http://www.google.com/products?hl=e...a=X&oi=product_result_group&resnum=1&ct=title
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 2cutekidz

vargas17 said:


> OMG!!!  Leslie that is awesome!!  You keep surprising me.  By the way ds won't put any of his stuff on b/c he says we have to wait until we go see toodles.  he keeps showing anyone that comes over to the house.  Thanks again



Awww...Thanks.  LOL!  Your DS sound like he's pretty excited about the trip.  It's coming up soon!  I can't wait to see everything you've made for your trip.


----------



## MouseTriper

minnie2 said:


> Yeah we where I still cry when I think about it!  She was well worth the wait BUT right now she is fighting with her brother so I question my sanity!


  LOL.....



Flea said:


> We are back from The Wiggles Concert - OMG it was fantastic.
> 
> I'm hoping that by posting more I'll feel obligated to sew so i don't feel left out hehe. So last night I pulled out the machine dusted it off, changed the needles and got to work.
> 
> I tried my hand at applique - I'm not sure how you ladies do it I don't think i'll be attempting another one - maybe I should have chosen something not so squiggly hehe. But the girls loved it and that's all that matters.
> 
> Em in her Henry Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzy in her Dorothy Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to get a pic of the two of them together is a bit of a nightmare atm - Em won't stand next to izzy when there's a camera so Izzy had to chase her down in the first one and in the 2nd I had to bribe her with food after the show (check out her cool henry legs  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might attempt a pair of pants tonight for the both of them since the sewing machine is still out


Oh my goodness, your girls look so dang cute.  They are adorable.  You did a great job on the shirts!!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Hello Ladies,
Well its 11pm my time and it was a weird day today. The weather warmed up really nicely- i was so excited it was in the high 60s today, but with a breeze. The good weather usually puts me in a good mood, but I have been feeling really grumpy and tired
We went to 5 Guys Burgers and Fries for lunch and i made a pig of myself- ate too much. All day my stomach had been feeling tight or crampy. I didnt have any contractions last time- maybe these are braxton hicks??????
Naturally when I tried to rest, everytime I would doze off- even at an upright angle my reflux would start to kick in and wake me up. Grrrrrr.

We got to watch Beauty and the Beast tonight- I just love that movie. I adore Belle- she's intelligent, speaks up for herself, loves others deeply (like her Dad and the Beast)loves to read, rides a horse well and her hair is almost always in place (except when the wolves attack) LOL! Megan (ALMOST 3) tells me I look like Belle and I should be Belle for Halloween and she's going as Clifford the Big Red Dog. God bless that child- A. That she thinks I look like Belle and B. That she thinks I'm capable of making a Clifford costume. Now why couldn't she pick a princess to be????

This evening I worked a little more on the Pooh quilt for the twin bed. I really hate the way this has to be put together...I had to sew wide borders together to form a frame, then sew 2 large pieces of fabric together and place over the "hole" of the frame, then free hand draw the "scalloped" edge- it's what i call wavy- but the instructions call it scallop. I had to tape the "frame" to my floor, then take up the big inner piece, cut along the line I just drew. In the meantime my dogs keep walking across the frame and messing it up- I finally took it off the floor. 
Next up- press 1/4" edge in on the "center pieces" and then tape the frame backdown, baste my center in the hole (without causing any bubbling) and then blanket stitch the edges. THEN I will start making Pooh's body and appliquing.
Im soooo tempted to put it aside and whip up a Itty Bitty- that pattern is printed and ready to go and looks SO quick- but NO! I must stay on track! ONE project at a time.

Oh- I recently bought the Lettie pattern from Children's Corner- part of the china doll outfit package. And I want to make the top. I dont think their directions are as easy AKA detailed as Carla Cs (but what pattern is???) But I think they are an far better alternative to some of the McCalls, etc- Im always turned on my commercial patterns and it seems I get into so many and get frustrated, although I think the Feliz- which seemed easy for a while and then at the end I was ready to shoot myself. i would NEVER have finished that if not for the online tutorial- I didnt even bother with the "text"
I don't do well with text only instructions- I have to have pictures.

I haven't decided if I'm going to church tomorrow, but I guess I should head to bed.


----------



## DisneyKings

I bought some of the princess pillowcases since ya'll have made some really cute things with them.  I think I'm going to use CarlaC's simply sweet top with the ruffle & then make a flouncy skirt with the patterned material.  Is there anything special I need to know before I start with the pillowcases?  I was planning on just cutting out the top front from the pillowcase & the back from a coordinating material.  I'd appreciate any advice if you think there's a better way to do it or better pattern (I also thought about the a-line...)!

I'm hoping things come together a little quicker now that my machine has been serviced--they said a lot of things were out of whack.  I also bought a new ruffler foot--now to figure it out!  I have less than 2 weeks until we go see Disney on Ice.  I'm planning matching Ariel or Tinkerbell outfits for both girls.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Flea said:


> Em in her Henry Top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzy in her Dorothy Top


Wow! You did a great job. I would have never guessed those were your first appliques. You are brave! 
Love the dino tail and the octopuss thingie they are holding/wearing.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Well its 11pm my time and it was a weird day today. The weather warmed up really nicely- i was so excited it was in the high 60s today, but with a breeze. The good weather usually puts me in a good mood, but I have been feeling really grumpy and tired
> We went to 5 Guys Burgers and Fries for lunch and i made a pig of myself- ate too much. All day my stomach had been feeling tight or crampy. I didnt have any contractions last time- maybe these are braxton hicks??????
> Naturally when I tried to rest, everytime I would doze off- even at an upright angle my reflux would start to kick in and wake me up. Grrrrrr.
> 
> We got to watch Beauty and the Beast tonight- I just love that movie. I adore Belle- she's intelligent, speaks up for herself, loves others deeply (like her Dad and the Beast)loves to read, rides a horse well and her hair is almost always in place (except when the wolves attack) LOL! Megan (ALMOST 3) tells me I look like Belle and I should be Belle for Halloween and she's going as Clifford the Big Red Dog. God bless that child- A. That she thinks I look like Belle and B. That she thinks I'm capable of making a Clifford costume. Now why couldn't she pick a princess to be????
> 
> This evening I worked a little more on the Pooh quilt for the twin bed. I really hate the way this has to be put together...I had to sew wide borders together to form a frame, then sew 2 large pieces of fabric together and place over the "hole" of the frame, then free hand draw the "scalloped" edge- it's what i call wavy- but the instructions call it scallop. I had to tape the "frame" to my floor, then take up the big inner piece, cut along the line I just drew. In the meantime my dogs keep walking across the frame and messing it up- I finally took it off the floor.
> Next up- press 1/4" edge in on the "center pieces" and then tape the frame backdown, baste my center in the hole (without causing any bubbling) and then blanket stitch the edges. THEN I will start making Pooh's body and appliquing.
> Im soooo tempted to put it aside and whip up a Itty Bitty- that pattern is printed and ready to go and looks SO quick- but NO! I must stay on track! ONE project at a time.
> 
> Oh- I recently bought the Lettie pattern from Children's Corner- part of the china doll outfit package. And I want to make the top. I dont think their directions are as easy AKA detailed as Carla Cs (but what pattern is???) But I think they are an far better alternative to some of the McCalls, etc- Im always turned on my commercial patterns and it seems I get into so many and get frustrated, although I think the Feliz- which seemed easy for a while and then at the end I was ready to shoot myself. i would NEVER have finished that if not for the online tutorial- I didnt even bother with the "text"
> I don't do well with text only instructions- I have to have pictures.
> 
> I haven't decided if I'm going to church tomorrow, but I guess I should head to bed.


Wow.. I don't think quilts are usually put together that way huh? Sounds like a pain! I don't understand why the border part would be made first. Is that what you are saying??
I used the Mandarin yoke top dress pattern from Sew Beautiful for my DD's Mardi Gras outfit. That pattern took some figuring out on my part! I lost the magazine after I had it cut out... 
I plan on getting the kit. I just adore that fabric!! I wanted to make a test pattern before making the real deal. I really like how it came out though. When are you going to make yours? I can't wait to see it!

My DD's crib is gone. She is over 3 years old and has slept in her crib just about every night since she was born. She's never tried to climb out of it or anything. I'm really sad to see her crib go!! She is sleeping on just the mattress tonight. We have to wait until her Pa pere(french for grandpa.. my dad) comes home and puts the final coats of poly on her bed before we can bring it into the house. So hopefully it will be in about a week from now. I'm not sure how she will transition from sleeping in her crib into a big girl bed all in one swoop. I hope it goes well. I'm probably more sad about it than her. I just can't get over how fast it goes. I'm sad to think I might not have another either. 
I hope she feels like a  in her castle bed though.

We have Easter pictures tomorrow at the same place I took her to get the fairy picture in my siggy.
I'll try to post a picture of the proof if I can. I need to make pantaloons to go under her dress tonight. Why do I always forget little things like that? *sigh*


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

DisneyKings said:


> I bought some of the princess pillowcases since ya'll have made some really cute things with them.  I think I'm going to use CarlaC's simply sweet top with the ruffle & then make a flouncy skirt with the patterned material.  Is there anything special I need to know before I start with the pillowcases?  I was planning on just cutting out the top front from the pillowcase & the back from a coordinating material.  I'd appreciate any advice if you think there's a better way to do it or better pattern (I also thought about the a-line...)!
> 
> I'm hoping things come together a little quicker now that my machine has been serviced--they said a lot of things were out of whack.  I also bought a new ruffler foot--now to figure it out!  I have less than 2 weeks until we go see Disney on Ice.  I'm planning matching Ariel or Tinkerbell outfits for both girls.


Im sure others will chime in...
I find for any fabric that I have a picture I want centered, etc I have a better chance of getting it right if I take carla's pattern, make a template on the fold, and then open- then lay that flat on top of what I want to cut. I use patternease, that way I can use it over and over again if I wish.

prewash of course. 
good luck- can't wait to see!!


----------



## phins_jazy

Hi guys!  Love the minnie outfits!  I just bought some more dots tonight to round out my minnie dot stash.    Our walmarts here in town are getting rid of their fabric depts too.  I'm so sad.  

The kiddos have been sick so I haven't had a chance to sew like I wanted this weekend.  We've got some sort of a weird bug and the kids have all had turns being sick for 24-48 hours and then it's out of their system entirely.  I'm just ready for it to end!!!!  A girl can only do so many loads of laundry in a day!!

Stroller Question.....

Would any of you disboutiquers be interested in a stroller swap?  I'm thinking of starting my own swap with two brand new double jogging strollers but I wanted to see if there was any interest here first.  I think I'm going to go with the Instep suburban safari double strollers. I've got a single instep jogging stroller and I love it.  Please let me know if you'd be interested in something like this.....or that I'm crazy for wanting to start one!  LOL!!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

I just put brand new washed pottery barn kids sheets on my DD's mattress. I go and put the fitted sheet on and it looks so nice. I then put the flat sheet on and realize.... They made the top part of the sheet on the wrong side of the print. The castles and carriages are upsidedown!!! I paid alot of money for these sheets. I am wondering if pottery barn will replace them. They are out of stock online. I guess I could unpick the hem and rehem the otherside. That would be alot of ripping! I didn't really want to sew on sheets that I paid that much for. 
The part with the hem usually is the part that is closest to your head right???
The bottom part of the sheet has a big tag on it too. So I assume I am doing it right. I've never bought printed sheets before. Maybe they are all backwards???


----------



## jessica52877

Anyone made a shopping cart cover? I looked through the bookmarks and didn't see anything and also googled which brought up a few places to buy one. I am mainly interested to hear how you liked it and what patterned you used or just your opinion on them in general. They all look so big and sloppy. Is it just me?

Also did you make button holes and thread the strap through it from the cart? The strap is the grossest part to me.


----------



## twob4him

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Well its 11pm my time and it was a weird day today. The weather warmed up really nicely- i was so excited it was in the high 60s today, but with a breeze. The good weather usually puts me in a good mood, but I have been feeling really grumpy and tired
> We went to 5 Guys Burgers and Fries for lunch and i made a pig of myself- ate too much. All day my stomach had been feeling tight or crampy. I didnt have any contractions last time- maybe these are braxton hicks??????
> Naturally when I tried to rest, everytime I would doze off- even at an upright angle my reflux would start to kick in and wake me up. Grrrrrr.
> 
> We got to watch Beauty and the Beast tonight- I just love that movie. I adore Belle- she's intelligent, speaks up for herself, loves others deeply (like her Dad and the Beast)loves to read, rides a horse well and her hair is almost always in place (except when the wolves attack) LOL! Megan (ALMOST 3) tells me I look like Belle and I should be Belle for Halloween and she's going as Clifford the Big Red Dog. God bless that child- A. That she thinks I look like Belle and B. That she thinks I'm capable of making a Clifford costume. Now why couldn't she pick a princess to be????
> 
> This evening I worked a little more on the Pooh quilt for the twin bed. I really hate the way this has to be put together...I had to sew wide borders together to form a frame, then sew 2 large pieces of fabric together and place over the "hole" of the frame, then free hand draw the "scalloped" edge- it's what i call wavy- but the instructions call it scallop. I had to tape the "frame" to my floor, then take up the big inner piece, cut along the line I just drew. In the meantime my dogs keep walking across the frame and messing it up- I finally took it off the floor.
> Next up- press 1/4" edge in on the "center pieces" and then tape the frame backdown, baste my center in the hole (without causing any bubbling) and then blanket stitch the edges. THEN I will start making Pooh's body and appliquing.
> Im soooo tempted to put it aside and whip up a Itty Bitty- that pattern is printed and ready to go and looks SO quick- but NO! I must stay on track! ONE project at a time.
> 
> Oh- I recently bought the Lettie pattern from Children's Corner- part of the china doll outfit package. And I want to make the top. I dont think their directions are as easy AKA detailed as Carla Cs (but what pattern is???) But I think they are an far better alternative to some of the McCalls, etc- Im always turned on my commercial patterns and it seems I get into so many and get frustrated, although I think the Feliz- which seemed easy for a while and then at the end I was ready to shoot myself. i would NEVER have finished that if not for the online tutorial- I didnt even bother with the "text"
> I don't do well with text only instructions- I have to have pictures.
> 
> I haven't decided if I'm going to church tomorrow, but I guess I should head to bed.



Hahahaha...I have been craving *5 guys* all weekend so I am thinking of working it into the afternoon! Sorry about the heartburn and braxton hicks.   Hope you are feeling better today!    **Labor story alert**I had braxton hicks for hours at a time for weeks at a time. They would get stronger and more regular...but nope...no "real labor"....the contractions never organized themselves....until I was on petocin....my poor dd10 was ten days late cause of it. Finally I said enough is enough....plus my blood pressure was on the rise...so they induced. Yeesh...I am the only person on earth  who loves petocin! It completely evened out my labor and at least I was getting somewhere. 
I am quite concerned about the designer who thought people should pay good money to sew a quilt together from the outside in...I mean really.  

Megan sounds so cute...of course you can make a Clifford costume....(this is from someone who can sew yet buys costumes every year )

I love Belle too....the whole movie in fact! Its one of my favorites! 



phins_jazy said:


> Hi guys!  Love the minnie outfits!  I just bought some more dots tonight to round out my minnie dot stash.    Our walmarts here in town are getting rid of their fabric depts too.  I'm so sad.
> 
> The kiddos have been sick so I haven't had a chance to sew like I wanted this weekend.  We've got some sort of a weird bug and the kids have all had turns being sick for 24-48 hours and then it's out of their system entirely.  I'm just ready for it to end!!!!  A girl can only do so many loads of laundry in a day!!
> 
> Stroller Question.....
> 
> Would any of you disboutiquers be interested in a stroller swap?  I'm thinking of starting my own swap with two brand new double jogging strollers but I wanted to see if there was any interest here first.  I think I'm going to go with the Instep suburban safari double strollers. I've got a single instep jogging stroller and I love it.  Please let me know if you'd be interested in something like this.....or that I'm crazy for wanting to start one!  LOL!!!


 I am interested. We are going in Nov and I just hate paying for a double stroller at Disney for 4 or 5 days..... I am staying off property...how will it work to get it and deliver it to the next person???


----------



## Disney 4 Me

Remember my dilemma with my serger? I changed feet and then couldn't find my presser foot when I wanted to change back. I searched and searched. I told the kids I would give whoever found it $3. (That's a lot. I usually give 5 - 25 cents.) I even looked at Joann's and bought one. But it didn't fit. Can you guess why?....


I was looking for a presser foot that looked like a regular sewing machine one. But they are different. How did I figure this out? I wanted to use my serger with another foot, but couldn't quite remember how to thread the machine and such. So I watched the tutorials. What did I see on the video? The presser foot that goes with the machine. I had it in my stash the whole time. Duh!!!!


----------



## phins_jazy

twob4him said:


> I am interested. We are going in Nov and I just hate paying for a double stroller at Disney for 4 or 5 days..... I am staying off property...how will it work to get it and deliver it to the next person???




I will have them stationed at one of the value resorts.  So you'd just hop on a bus (if you don't have a car) and pick it up from one of the values and when you are done you'd return it to the same value resort.  I think I'm going to order them this weekend and then embroider them with something like "Disboutique Coach" or something to that effect!  I'll be sure to keep you posted!!!


----------



## phins_jazy

Disney 4 Me said:


> Remember my dilemma with my serger? I changed feet and then couldn't find my presser foot when I wanted to change back. I searched and searched. I told the kids I would give whoever found it $3. (That's a lot. I usually give 5 - 25 cents.) I even looked at Joann's and bought one. But it didn't fit. Can you guess why?....
> 
> 
> I was looking for a presser foot that looked like a regular sewing machine one. But they are different. How did I figure this out? I wanted to use my serger with another foot, but couldn't quite remember how to thread the machine and such. So I watched the tutorials. What did I see on the video? The presser foot that goes with the machine. I had it in my stash the whole time. Duh!!!!




DOH!!    I've done this too.  But it's usually when I try to switch feet between my machine and my daughters.  I've been known to resort to the paying a finders fee if the kiddos find something too.  LOL!  You'd be amazed at how fast they find it when they know they'll get a reward at the end.


----------



## lovesdumbo

UGH....lost a huge multi-quote.  My Mac keeps freezing up on the dis since they did the upgrade.

So many cool things posted in the last few days.  LOVE Thumper and the Cinderella villains!!!!!  The Wiggles outfits were so cute! Love those Henry legs too!  Loved those 3 Minnie outfits-especially the baby bloomers! Love Carla's new dress!

Snubie-congrats on the pregnancy!

Continued prayers for baby Sam!


Eyore4Ever149-just wanted to comment on the "pieced" A-line.  I made my DD one and I cut the pattern were I wanted it pieced then I used my rotary cutter with the ruler to add the 1/4 inch seam allowance.  Good luck with you quilt too!


----------



## snubie

Thank you all for the well wishes.  We are so excited but also a bit nervous about adding to our family.  The first ultrasound is this Thursday so I will be anxious for good results that day.


----------



## Haganfam5

snubie said:


> Thank you all for the well wishes.  We are so excited but also a bit nervous about adding to our family.  The first ultrasound is this Thursday so I will be anxious for good results that day.



The first ultrasound is so exciting!!!! Happy thoughts and positive wishes for you!!!

Oh my, The Stepmother and stepsisters outfit is to die for!  Too beautiful!


----------



## tinytreasures

I wanted to jump in and say a HUGE HUGE HUGE thank you from my family
you guys made our trip even more special  
I am slowly working on my trip report 

I don't sew that much but I am a very slow knitter (I knit when I am sitting at the clinic all the time)
I finished it this morning hope it is Ok to post


----------



## MouseTriper

tinytreasures said:


> I wanted to jump in and say a HUGE HUGE HUGE thank you from my family
> you guys made our trip even more special
> I am slowly working on my trip report
> 
> I don't sew that much but I am a very slow knitter (I knit when I am sitting at the clinic all the time)
> I finished it this morning hope it is Ok to post


Awww that is beautiful. You did a great job!!!!


----------



## jessica52877

tinytreasures said:


> I wanted to jump in and say a HUGE HUGE HUGE thank you from my family
> you guys made our trip even more special
> I am slowly working on my trip report
> 
> I don't sew that much but I am a very slow knitter (I knit when I am sitting at the clinic all the time)
> I finished it this morning hope it is Ok to post



That is really cute. I think it is great that you have something you can take with you and do. I know it would take me years to do that (if I even knew how).


----------



## cinderwannabe

Hi all! I am here for a little bit of advise! First off I would like to thank everyone for all of hte inspiration! I have made my dd a bunch of things to wear down to Disney next week and would have never thought of any of it without you guys!  She is so much more excited now becasue of all the cute things she has to wear!  

now for the advice part... I want to make her a stripwork skirt.  So I am assuming that I just use the bottom part of the stripwork jumper and attached it to the waistband like i did with the patchwork.  Is this right?  ARe there any other condierations that I need to make?


----------



## ibesue

Stephres said:


> Well, we leave tomorrow and what I have decided it to make Megan's cousin two outfits of her own and a purse and then she can "shop" in Megan's suitcase and pick out other outfits to wear if she wants. Megan has sooo many outfits and she can't wear them all. Then if she likes them and wants to do it she can, but if she doesn't she can wear her own clothes. And I won't be up sewing all night until we leave.
> 
> Anyway, I made this to match Megan's skirt for her:



That is such a cute outfit.  They will so cute matching!!  Have a GREAT TIME!!!!




*Toadstool* said:


> If any of you gals know of any endometriosis treatment centers/specialists that are somewhat closer to me than Georgia please pm me or let me know. Georgia is the closest I have found so far. I'm 3 years and 3 surgeries out and I hurt worse than ever. I think it is time to find a specialist. I am not willing to give up my ovaries and uterus just yet. Everyone wants to just cut em out like they are spare parts.
> I have heard great things about specialists completely removing the endometriosis and it not coming back. I just want to find someone really good. It makes me sick to think of the money we have spent and I still am hurting this bad. I am having trouble picking up my DD. That is the worse feeling in the world!!!!! Now would be a great time for her to potty train...



I hope you find someone nearby to help you.  I will keep you in my prayers.



HeatherSue said:


> *Update on baby Samantha from hudsonsinaf (Shannon).  She told me to thank you all so much for your prayers!!
> 
> Oh my goodness, your granddaughters are ADORABLE!!!!!  I love their minnie outfits, too!!!
> 
> 2.  WOW!!!  If you haven't had a reason to break down and buy a Carla the Scientific Seamstress pattern THERE is your testimonial!!!!  Carla takes the confusion out of pattern sewing.  And in TRUE CARLA C FASHION (no pun intended) the dress is VERSATILE w/ varying lengths and sleeveless or collarless options (even an apron!!!)  I REALLY hope (and have heard she's trying to make it happen) that this pattern will be available in time for Easter dresses....so start picking out fabric ladies!!!!  I can't wait to see what we can all come up w/ for this pattern. Does anyone besides Teresa see some minnie dot here????*


*

I will keep baby Sam in my prayers.  Thanks for the comments on DGD's!  And I will be stalking YCMT for the dress pattern.  It is so cute and I cannot wait to see the options!!!  Go CARLA!!!


Love the Minnie head.  I am terrified to try capris/pants but I know I have too.  The last pair I made I took to my mom because they fit horribly.  She took them apart and figured out I had sewed the legs up as the waist and the waist I made into legs [/QUOTE]

I have sewn the pants like that before!  



aaronandterri said:



			ive been a lurker on here for a while this thread is great, i know the dis doesnt let you advertise but if anyone would like to pm me id like some outfits made for my dd for our christmas  disney holiday shell be 1 but is a preemie and is 5 months now (22 weeks) nearly and only 8lbs so probably will need 6- 12 or 9 month stuff.

We spent last xmas in the neonatal unit so this christmas will be very specail for us and id like to dress her up!!
thanks 
terri xx
		
Click to expand...


This Christmas will be very fun!  



twob4him said:



Hello again!  I finally finished the rest of the Bambi outfit. I found some really cool fabric in my stash to make easyfit capris and I put Thumper on the cuff. I added some rick rack to the tee and the cuff and whaaa laaaaa....all done! Get ready for too many Brooklyn's:

And on the little model...I made it a size too big...but hopefully it will fit better 8 months from now.... [/COLOR][/SIZE]

I didn't want to leave the other kiddos out so here they all are....[/COLOR][/SIZE]





Click to expand...


Bambi & Thumper are so cute!!!  As are all your children!!  






[/QUOTE]

OMGoodness that is so adorable!!!  You did a great job on the outfit!  The Vida is great fun!!



t-beri said:



			ADORABLE!!! You know it's so much easier to sew the applique before you put the pants together but I did the same thing w/ Little's AK outfit. The Mickey heads on the leg are slightly on the inside... Lessons learned  You'll remember that the next time I'll bet

SEE:




Click to expand...


I have a hard time finding the center front too!  




Flea said:



			We are back from The Wiggles Concert - OMG it was fantastic.

Em in her Henry Top 





Izzy in her Dorothy Top




Click to expand...


Wow!!!  Those T's turned out so cute!!  It would have taken me a month to do those!!!  Wasn't the Wiggles concert so much fun!!!!  



Eyore4Ever149 said:



			Hello Ladies,
This evening I worked a little more on the Pooh quilt for the twin bed. I really hate the way this has to be put together...I had to sew wide borders together to form a frame, then sew 2 large pieces of fabric together and place over the "hole" of the frame, then free hand draw the "scalloped" edge- it's what i call wavy- but the instructions call it scallop. I had to tape the "frame" to my floor, then take up the big inner piece, cut along the line I just drew. In the meantime my dogs keep walking across the frame and messing it up- I finally took it off the floor. 
Next up- press 1/4" edge in on the "center pieces" and then tape the frame backdown, baste my center in the hole (without causing any bubbling) and then blanket stitch the edges. THEN I will start making Pooh's body and appliquing.

I haven't decided if I'm going to church tomorrow, but I guess I should head to bed.
		
Click to expand...


That is a weird quilt!  I hope things are progressing along for you!  Braxton Hicks and reflux are not fun.



DisneyKings said:



			I bought some of the princess pillowcases since ya'll have made some really cute things with them.  I think I'm going to use CarlaC's simply sweet top with the ruffle & then make a flouncy skirt with the patterned material.  Is there anything special I need to know before I start with the pillowcases?  I was planning on just cutting out the top front from the pillowcase & the back from a coordinating material.  I'd appreciate any advice if you think there's a better way to do it or better pattern (I also thought about the a-line...)!

I'm hoping things come together a little quicker now that my machine has been serviced--they said a lot of things were out of whack.  I also bought a new ruffler foot--now to figure it out!  I have less than 2 weeks until we go see Disney on Ice.  I'm planning matching Ariel or Tinkerbell outfits for both girls.
		
Click to expand...


Good luck with the outfits!



*Toadstool* said:



			My DD's crib is gone. She is over 3 years old and has slept in her crib just about every night since she was born. She's never tried to climb out of it or anything. I'm really sad to see her crib go!! She is sleeping on just the mattress tonight. We have to wait until her Pa pere(french for grandpa.. my dad) comes home and puts the final coats of poly on her bed before we can bring it into the house. So hopefully it will be in about a week from now. I'm not sure how she will transition from sleeping in her crib into a big girl bed all in one swoop. I hope it goes well. I'm probably more sad about it than her. I just can't get over how fast it goes. I'm sad to think I might not have another either. 
I hope she feels like a  in her castle bed though.

We have Easter pictures tomorrow at the same place I took her to get the fairy picture in my siggy.
I'll try to post a picture of the proof if I can. I need to make pantaloons to go under her dress tonight. Why do I always forget little things like that? *sigh*
		
Click to expand...


I cannot wait to see the bed!!!  Its sad though when they change from their crib to a big girl bed.



phins_jazy said:



			Hi guys!  Love the minnie outfits!  I just bought some more dots tonight to round out my minnie dot stash.    Our walmarts here in town are getting rid of their fabric depts too.  I'm so sad.  



jessica52877 said:



			Anyone made a shopping cart cover? I looked through the bookmarks and didn't see anything and also googled which brought up a few places to buy one. I am mainly interested to hear how you liked it and what patterned you used or just your opinion on them in general. They all look so big and sloppy. Is it just me?

Also did you make button holes and thread the strap through it from the cart? The strap is the grossest part to me.
		
Click to expand...


I have been looking for shopping cart covers too.  My DGD is 8 months and she needs one!  The only one I have found that I might get is a McCalls pattern.  But they are big and take a lot of fabric.  And thanks about the minnie outfits!  



Disney 4 Me said:



			Remember my dilemma with my serger? I changed feet and then couldn't find my presser foot when I wanted to change back. I searched and searched. I told the kids I would give whoever found it $3. (That's a lot. I usually give 5 - 25 cents.) I even looked at Joann's and bought one. But it didn't fit. Can you guess why?....


I was looking for a presser foot that looked like a regular sewing machine one. But they are different. How did I figure this out? I wanted to use my serger with another foot, but couldn't quite remember how to thread the machine and such. So I watched the tutorials. What did I see on the video? The presser foot that goes with the machine. I had it in my stash the whole time. Duh!!!!
		
Click to expand...







snubie said:



			Thank you all for the well wishes.  We are so excited but also a bit nervous about adding to our family.  The first ultrasound is this Thursday so I will be anxious for good results that day.
		
Click to expand...


How exciting!!



tinytreasures said:



			I wanted to jump in and say a HUGE HUGE HUGE thank you from my family
you guys made our trip even more special  
I am slowly working on my trip report 

I don't sew that much but I am a very slow knitter (I knit when I am sitting at the clinic all the time)
I finished it this morning hope it is Ok to post 




Click to expand...


That is beautiful!  I wish I could knit!

Today I will be working on the Easter dresses for my DGD's.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Jennia

LOVE all the stuff posted lately, especially the Minnie outfit trio, Lady Tremaine Vida, and Thumper. I don't think I'll be able to post anything I've made after all of that, lol!
We took DD into the dr on Friday-she has the stomach flu, but still appears to be well hydrated. UGH I've done so many loads of laundry, and bathroom is still full of dirty clothes/blankets/towels. Needless to say, it hasn't been much fun around here. My sewing machine arrived, but I still haven't taken it out of the box. . .However, I did just finish dd's apron dress, which will probably be the last thing I sew completely by hand, will hopefully post photos later.


----------



## ibesue

*Toadstool* said:


> Oh your 3 DGD's are adorable!!! Those outfits are just perfect.





minnie2 said:


> What adorable little girls!  That baby with her little tongue sticking out is just such a cutie!
> LOVE the outfits!  How creative to use Minnies hat!!!  I LOVE it!  Where did you find the template????





t-beri said:


> HOW CUTE!!!  The baby's jumper is just adorable.





2manyprincesses said:


> Also love the Minnie stripwork jumper!!  Mind if I case it?  Also did you make the hat and bloomers?  If you don't mind me asking, what pattern did you use?
> 
> That pic gotme thinking that my little one probably should be wearing a hat outside in May and  what if it dosen't match??





desparatelydisney said:


> I love the colors in these.  I always gravitate towards the pink/greens/yellow stuff and now I realize that we need some red/black/yellow in the closet.





EnchantedPrincess said:


> Love the minnie mouse outfit, especially the black, yellow and red skirt!  Love that color combo.





lovesdumbo said:


> Loved those 3 Minnie outfits-especially the baby bloomers!





Jennia said:


> LOVE all the stuff posted lately, especially the Minnie outfit trio




Thank you all!  It was fun to dress 3 of my DGD's at the same time!  The baby's outfit started with CarlaC's simply sweet pattern.  The bloomers and hat were commercial patterns.  I just used the pattern piece for the bloomers and CarlaC's directions!    The hat was actually very easy.  I always heard those hats were hard, so I was very happy.  Miss Molly will now have matching hats to all her outfits!  And the minnie hat was a design I bought off of ebay.  If you want her name, send me a PM!  And go ahead and case!


----------



## lorli

I have been following this board for some time and posted ever so rarely.  I'd love to sew something for my getting older dd, but my first attempts have been fabric Easter Baskets for dd and her friend for our up coming trip to Disney.

This is the basket for dd:






This is for her friend:






And here are some autograph books I created for them fronts and backs:


----------



## teresajoy

MouseTriper said:


> Oops...I knew I forgot something.....CONGRATULATIONS Snubie!!!!!!  I am so excited for you!!!  We suffered with unexplained infertility for years and never was successful.  I used to get so upset and never understood why I couldn't get pregnant.  It was truly heart-breaking, as we wanted a child more than anything.  It just turned out that there was a different path for us to take.  When I held our DD for the first time I immediately realized why I never could get pregnant.....because THIS child was meant for us all along!!!  And WE were meant for her!!!  This overwhelming feeling just took me over at that moment and I couldn't help but cry!



Beth, that is beautiful! 





DisneyMOM09 said:


> Here is my latest project. I think itwould look really great with a Mckey Head applique, but I am still scared to do appliques,so I'll have to work up some courage. This is a an old pattern that my mom had and made for me when I was a little girls so it has some sentimental value! Oh and I hope you guys like her pose!!



Oh that is so cute!!! And how special!!!! You did a rally great job, your daughter is precious! 



flying_babyb said:


> Hi, Im a beginer sewer but think this is a neat idea. Also I love to make stuff and am curently learning how to make doll clothes. Anyone have any tips? I love to make puffy sleaved dresses. I want to make a special dress for a very special little girl and her extra special doll that shes had since she was a baby.



The dress I posted a little bit ago will also have a dolly version!!! It sounds like it will be just what you are looking for. Carla is working on it right now, or so she told me!   Or, she is lurking here, in which case, get back to work Carla! Anyway, it will be on http://www.youcanmakethis.com when it's done and it is one of CarlaC 's designs. It should be done in a few weeks, from what she says.



ibesue said:


> This is my DD! And the baby!



What gorgeous grand kids you have!!! Andy your daughter too!!!

Is it really silly that I'm sitting here crying a little looking at the baby picture? I would love another baby so bad! 




*Toadstool* said:


> If any of you gals know of any endometriosis treatment centers/specialists that are somewhat closer to me than Georgia please pm me or let me know. Georgia is the closest I have found so far. I'm 3 years and 3 surgeries out and I hurt worse than ever. I think it is time to find a specialist. I am not willing to give up my ovaries and uterus just yet. Everyone wants to just cut em out like they are spare parts.
> I have heard great things about specialists completely removing the endometriosis and it not coming back. I just want to find someone really good. It makes me sick to think of the money we have spent and I still am hurting this bad. I am having trouble picking up my DD. That is the worse feeling in the world!!!!! Now would be a great time for her to potty train...



Thanks for the compliment on my Lydia! I haven't tried the patterns you listed, but I have never seen a pattern that I love more than any of Carla's and I've sewn a lot of things!  

I am so sorry you are still in so much pain. That must be awful. I pray you find a great doctor who knows what to do and can take the pain away! 


Stephres said:


> Anyway, I made this to match Megan's skirt for her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom said the jersey looks like a dress on him. I don't know how they did the sizes; they never asked us for his size. I guess it was "one size fits nobody."
> 
> Anyway, if I don't check in before we leave, have a great week!



I love Megan's outfit!! I hope you are having fun!!!

That jersey has to be GINORMOUS on Jacob!!! 
My only flag football advise would be to make sure you have pants that tie at the waist, and tie them good! Make sure they can not be pulled down easily! 

Not that I have had personal experience in that matter.... 



HeatherSue said:


> *Update on baby Samantha from hudsonsinaf (Shannon).  She told me to thank you all so much for your prayers!!   *


*

Heather thanks for keeping us updated on Samantha. I pray they find answers quickly. 



HeatherSue said:



			That is just WRONG for this time of year!!!!

Snow storms at the end of March are WRONG!!!  It's SPRING!!
		
Click to expand...

Don't look outside Heather!!!! It's snowing!!! 



HeatherSue said:



			YAY!! You finally got to share the pictures!! I've been busting at the seams because I couldn't tell anyone about this!!
		
Click to expand...

I KNOW!!! Me too!!! I am SOO bad at keeping a great secret!! 



HeatherSue said:



			In my experience, the 3rd child is always the most intelligent- followed by the 1st child, and then the 2nd child is usually rather slow.  



(don't get offended anyone, Teresa and I are just picking on each other!)
		
Click to expand...


Well, that just goes to show how much a THIRDY knows! 




			
				Silly third born Heather Sue who doesn't realize the superior intelect of the second child! said:
			
		


			All of the names are beautiful!! I really like Opal for a middle name!  I don't know if name popularity means anything to you, but you can go to this website to see the top baby names for any given year.  You can even type in the name you're thinking of and it will tell you how popular it is!
http://www.ssa.gov/OACT/babynames/

Click to expand...

I love Opal too! 




karebear1 said:



			Oh my!!! I feel so left out after such a long multi-quote and I'm no where to be seen in that multi-quote!!  

Guess I should start posting again!! LOL!!
		
Click to expand...


Just cause I love yah Karen! 



t-beri said:



			1.  I'm SO jealous Lyddi got an original Carla C

2.  WOW!!!  If you haven't had a reason to break down and buy a Carla the Scientific Seamstress pattern THERE is your testimonial!!!!  Carla takes the confusion out of pattern sewing.  And in TRUE CARLA C FASHION (no pun intended) the dress is VERSATILE w/ varying lengths and sleeveless or collarless options (even an apron!!!)  I REALLY hope (and have heard she's trying to make it happen) that this pattern will be available in time for Easter dresses....so start picking out fabric ladies!!!!  I can't wait to see what we can all come up w/ for this pattern. Does anyone besides Teresa see some minnie dot here????

MORE THANKS TO OUR FAVORITE SEAMSTRESS / DESIGNER!!!

Click to expand...

 
1. I know, isn't it cool!!! 
2. I just love all the versions of this dress. I can't wait t sew up some dresses with it!!!

hey, why are you excluding me!!!  



twob4him said:




Trying to get a good close up of little Thumper...




OK I think I tortured you all enough with this outfit. I hung it up and now I am moving onto the Big Give stuff for the rest of the weekend!

Click to expand...

Cathy!!! That is FANTASTIC!!! I think this is my favorite thing you've ever made, and I've loved all your other outfits too!! That is just so adorable!!! 

I'm glad you got your color back! 





2cutekidz said:



			Have you all heard of Disney Princess books "My Side of the Story"  It's the princess stories told from the villains point of view.  Lady Tremaine's was my inspiration for this set.   Here's a quote from the book jacket...

The rumor that Cinderella's stepfamily tore her lovely dress to shreds so she couldn't go to the ball? According to her stepmother, they were only trying to save Cinderella a lifetime of embarrassment at her fashion faux pas and gently suggesting that she stay at home. (Lady Tremaine says the gown actually looked like it had been sewn together by rodents!)

And the set...my first Vida  I made the bow too!!!





Click to expand...

Leslie that is stunning!!! Great job!

I love the new haircut and the cute sunglass shot! 


Flea said:



			We are back from The Wiggles Concert - OMG it was fantastic.

I'm hoping that by posting more I'll feel obligated to sew so i don't feel left out hehe. So last night I pulled out the machine dusted it off, changed the needles and got to work.

I tried my hand at applique - I'm not sure how you ladies do it I don't think i'll be attempting another one - maybe I should have chosen something not so squiggly hehe. But the girls loved it and that's all that matters.

Em in her Henry Top 





Izzy in her Dorothy Top




)
		
Click to expand...


Holy SMOKE! Are you saying you've never appliqued before and then you whipped these up the other night?? Those outfits are fabulous!! 



*Toadstool* said:



			I just put brand new washed pottery barn kids sheets on my DD's mattress. I go and put the fitted sheet on and it looks so nice. I then put the flat sheet on and realize.... They made the top part of the sheet on the wrong side of the print. The castles and carriages are upsidedown!!! I paid alot of money for these sheets. I am wondering if pottery barn will replace them. They are out of stock online. I guess I could unpick the hem and rehem the otherside. That would be alot of ripping! I didn't really want to sew on sheets that I paid that much for. 
The part with the hem usually is the part that is closest to your head right???
The bottom part of the sheet has a big tag on it too. So I assume I am doing it right. I've never bought printed sheets before. Maybe they are all backwards??? 

Click to expand...


You are suppose to lay the sheet down so that the unprinted side is up (printed side down), and then you flip the finished edge over the top of your blanket, then it will be going the right way.  (does that make sense? I can try to find a picture)

ETA: I haven't found a good picture, but here is a little tutorial I found:
http://www.wikihow.com/Make-up-a-Bed-Neatly



jessica52877 said:



			Anyone made a shopping cart cover? I looked through the bookmarks and didn't see anything and also googled which brought up a few places to buy one. I am mainly interested to hear how you liked it and what patterned you used or just your opinion on them in general. They all look so big and sloppy. Is it just me?

Also did you make button holes and thread the strap through it from the cart? The strap is the grossest part to me.
		
Click to expand...


What? i didn't put that in the bookmarks?? let me fix that right now!!! Ok, done!  It's in the baby section now. I see what I did, I just bookmarked the whole cool site (Jan Andrea, Sleepinb Baby)and didn't bookmark the projects individually!   
Here's a direct link though:
http://www.sleepingbaby.net/jan/Baby/cart_cover.html



Disney 4 Me said:



			Remember my dilemma with my serger? I changed feet and then couldn't find my presser foot when I wanted to change back. I searched and searched. I told the kids I would give whoever found it $3. (That's a lot. I usually give 5 - 25 cents.) I even looked at Joann's and bought one. But it didn't fit. Can you guess why?....


I was looking for a presser foot that looked like a regular sewing machine one. But they are different. How did I figure this out? I wanted to use my serger with another foot, but couldn't quite remember how to thread the machine and such. So I watched the tutorials. What did I see on the video? The presser foot that goes with the machine. I had it in my stash the whole time. Duh!!!!
		
Click to expand...


I'm glad you got that figured out!!! I'm laughing a little though! 



tinytreasures said:



			I wanted to jump in and say a HUGE HUGE HUGE thank you from my family
you guys made our trip even more special  
I am slowly working on my trip report 

I don't sew that much but I am a very slow knitter (I knit when I am sitting at the clinic all the time)
I finished it this morning hope it is Ok to post 








Click to expand...


You are SOOO SOOO welcome!!! It is always a pleasure making items for the Wish families!!!

Of COURSE it is ok to share here!! That top is wonderful!!! So pretty! 



lorli said:



			I have been following this board for some time and posted ever so rarely.  I'd love to sew something for my getting older dd, but my first attempts have been fabric Easter Baskets for dd and her friend for our up coming trip to Disney.And here are some autograph books I created for them fronts and backs:





Click to expand...


The autograph books look great! Thanks for sharing!*


----------



## karebear1

teresajoy said:


> Just cause I love yah Karen!



Awwwwwwwwww..............  I almost skipped over this and posted another pout, but then I thought to myself.....'Self.......  you just know Teresa wouldn't forget you and leave you to wallow in your 1st pout alone! Go back and recheck her GINORMOUS multi-quote.... certainly she would not abandon you in your hour of need!'.... and sure enough...........  I went back for a second check and there was my FRIEND (and lonjg lost sister) Teresa giving me a shout out!

Oh...... how I love that girl!!!  You just made my day!


----------



## teresajoy

karebear1 said:


> Awwwwwwwwww..............  I almost skipped over this and posted another pout, but then I thought to myself.....'Self.......  you just know Teresa wouldn't forget you and leave you to wallow in your 1st pout alone! Go back and recheck her GINORMOUS multi-quote.... certainly she would not abandon you in your hour of need!'.... and sure enough...........  I went back for a second check and there was my FRIEND (and lonjg lost sister) Teresa giving me a shout out!
> 
> Oh...... how I love that girl!!!  You just made my day!



Aww, Karen  

I'm gad you gave yourself a talkin too and rechecked!


----------



## Flea

tinytreasures said:


> I don't sew that much but I am a very slow knitter (I knit when I am sitting at the clinic all the time)
> I finished it this morning hope it is Ok to post



That is absolutely lovely - I'm a knitter too and it's nice seeing other peoples creations  Are you on Ravelry??? if you are then add me as a friend. I'm flea on there too - if not then join up as you have access to millions of fantastic patterns lots of them free 



ibesue said:


> Wow!!!  Those T's turned out so cute!!  It would have taken me a month to do those!!!  Wasn't the Wiggles concert so much fun!!!!



The wiggles was fantastic - I have a couple of pics from the show that I might post later. I think I was getting into it more than my kids - I got a few funny looks from the people in the row next to me haha. Ah well it's not like I'll be seeing any of those people again so who cares right?? Now I need to plan something for the girls to wear to "Princess Wishes" - Disney on ice 



teresajoy said:


> Holy SMOKE! Are you saying you've never appliqued before and then you whipped these up the other night?? Those outfits are fabulous!!



Thanks Ladies, I only appliqued the black outline as I cut them from a piece of wiggles fabric I had here in my stash. That is more than enough for me. And you can't see them up close haha as there are lots of bobbly bits. And I had to stop for an hour inbetween as we had "EarthHour" so instead I wound bobbins on my sidewinder (man I love my sidewinder ) The tops themselves are the Portrait Peasant top and they were quick to sew up.

I didn't get around to pants last night as we were all tired and slept in this morning (kindy day ) so I have both girls here helping. I might just spend the day baking 

I should have a couple of pettiskirts to show by the end of the week all going to plan.


----------



## Flea

lorli said:


>



These are so cool - I love them both - I wonder if I should attempt an autograph album for my girls.




>



BEAUTIFUL  - I think I'm in love 


2cutekidz said:


>



This is amazing - I'm not sure what I love more the dress, the fabric or the applique. You definitely have an eye for matching fabrics it's just stunning.



t-beri said:


> SEE:



What a cutey you have there


----------



## Flea

Here is my post of knitting - to show I have been crafting even if it wasn't sewing.

A wee shrug/bolero for Em - love the red in this - it's going to be her Disney one











A dress/tunic and pant set for a friends newborn





A dress for dolly





Testing a dress pattern for a friend of mine





and this one is a special one - it's my first proper adult knit (not a hat or gloves) It was my reward to myself for losing weight almost 9kgs which is about 25lb I think. I still have a wee way to go but I'm getting there.







Currently on the needles I have another shrug/bolero for Izzy and a dress like the one I made my friends bubba for em


----------



## SallyfromDE

cinderwannabe said:


> Hi all! I am here for a little bit of advise! First off I would like to thank everyone for all of hte inspiration! I have made my dd a bunch of things to wear down to Disney next week and would have never thought of any of it without you guys!  She is so much more excited now becasue of all the cute things she has to wear!
> 
> now for the advice part... I want to make her a stripwork skirt.  So I am assuming that I just use the bottom part of the stripwork jumper and attached it to the waistband like i did with the patchwork.  Is this right?  ARe there any other condierations that I need to make?



I'd cut the panels more in a wedge. Narrower at the top, then the bottom. You'd have more fullness at the bottom, and less at the top. 



lorli said:


> I have been following this board for some time and posted ever so rarely.  I'd love to sew something for my getting older dd, but my first attempts have been fabric Easter Baskets for dd and her friend for our up coming trip to Disney.
> 
> This is the basket for dd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for her friend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some autograph books I created for them fronts and backs:







Flea said:


> Here is my post of knitting - to show I have been crafting even if it wasn't sewing.
> 
> A wee shrug/bolero for Em - love the red in this - it's going to be her Disney one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress/tunic and pant set for a friends newborn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress for dolly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testing a dress pattern for a friend of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one is a special one - it's my first proper adult knit (not a hat or gloves) It was my reward to myself for losing weight almost 9kgs which is about 25lb I think. I still have a wee way to go but I'm getting there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently on the needles I have another shrug/bolero for Izzy and a dress like the one I made my friends bubba for em



Your looking good, Flea!!


----------



## jessica52877

teresajoy said:


> You are suppose to lay the sheet down so that the unprinted side is up (printed side down), and then you flip the finished edge over the top of your blanket, then it will be going the right way.  (does that make sense? I can try to find a picture)
> *
> ETA: I haven't found a good picture, but here is a little tutorial I found:
> http://www.wikihow.com/Make-up-a-Bed-Neatly*
> 
> 
> 
> What? i didn't put that in the bookmarks?? let me fix that right now!!! Ok, done!  It's in the baby section now. I see what I did, I just bookmarked the whole cool site (Jan Andrea, Sleepinb Baby)and didn't bookmark the projects individually!
> Here's a direct link though:
> http://www.sleepingbaby.net/jan/Baby/cart_cover.html



Thanks! I was all over that site earlier and looking at some of her other things. I kept reading on a blog that she had a cart cover posted.

Anyone ever make one? Opinions? Are they all big and sloppy looking?



Flea said:


> and this one is a special one - it's my first proper adult knit (not a hat or gloves) It was my reward to myself for losing weight almost 9kgs which is about 25lb I think. I still have a wee way to go but I'm getting there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently on the needles I have another shrug/bolero for Izzy and a dress like the one I made my friends bubba for em



Everything was really cute. I loved the red one and you look GREAT! What a nice reward to yourself!



karebear1 said:


> Guess I should start posting again!! LOL!!


----------



## tinytreasures

thanks for the welcome
Flea I am on Ravelry under the same name, but never post just look up stuff 
that place scares me it is so big

I am going to cast on a newborn sweater tonight for my cousin who had a baby today


----------



## twob4him

Flea said:


> Here is my post of knitting - to show I have been crafting even if it wasn't sewing.
> 
> A wee shrug/bolero for Em - love the red in this - it's going to be her Disney one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress/tunic and pant set for a friends newborn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress for dolly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testing a dress pattern for a friend of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one is a special one - it's my first proper adult knit (not a hat or gloves) It was my reward to myself for losing weight almost 9kgs which is about 25lb I think. I still have a wee way to go but I'm getting there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently on the needles I have another shrug/bolero for Izzy and a dress like the one I made my friends bubba for em



Awww, Em  is just adorable and I love all of your knitting! Amazing! You look wonderful! I lose/gain/lose/gain....currently on the gain part . I really gotta get back on track! Anyways, congrats on the weight loss! How long does it take to knit those cute tops....love em!


----------



## twob4him

Here is *one* of two outfits done for the latest Big Give....this is for cute little Olivia! She loves Aurora and ruffles! DD5 helped me make a little stretchy necklace. We put Olivia's name in there too but the pics came out kind of blurry


----------



## Haganfam5

Finally finished the pirate adventure outfits!  I have a couple minor adjustments I want to make but if I don't get them done it's no biggie.


----------



## Flea

tinytreasures said:


> thanks for the welcome
> Flea I am on Ravelry under the same name, but never post just look up stuff
> that place scares me it is so big
> 
> I am going to cast on a newborn sweater tonight for my cousin who had a baby today



I've just added you


----------



## Flea

SallyfromDE said:


> Your looking good, Flea!!





jessica52877 said:


> Everything was really cute. I loved the red one and you look GREAT! What a nice reward to yourself!



Thanks - I feel good just wish the last bit of weight would go - it seems it likes to stick to me



twob4him said:


> Awww, Em  is just adorable and I love all of your knitting! Amazing! You look wonderful! I lose/gain/lose/gain....currently on the gain part . I really gotta get back on track! Anyways, congrats on the weight loss! How long does it take to knit those cute tops....love em!



It depends - I usually try and finish things in a week - some of the nb stuff I can do in a day but I only knit here and there when I can grab a few minutes. The bolero was pretty quick as we had a day were we spent 4 hours in the car going to a family reunion and back so I knitted it then 



twob4him said:


>




Sooooo cute - Izzy would love this - it's her favourite colours



Haganfam5 said:


>



Love this fabric  and the outfit


----------



## revrob

twob4him said:


> Here is *one* of two outfits done for the latest Big Give....this is for cute little Olivia! She loves Aurora and ruffles! DD5 helped me make a little stretchy necklace. We put Olivia's name in there too but the pics came out kind of blurry




Olivia is gonna love it!  SO cute!  The little necklace is adorable - what a great ensemble.




Haganfam5 said:


> Finally finished the pirate adventure outfits!  I have a couple minor adjustments I want to make but if I don't get them done it's no biggie.



LOVE the pirate outfits!  What top pattern did you use for the girls?  It's very cute!


----------



## Haganfam5

revrob said:


> LOVE the pirate outfits!  What top pattern did you use for the girls?  It's very cute!



Thank you!!! 
It's a little pattern that I made up.  I had a vision and I went with it . There may be something out there like it but I'm not sure. I have made it 3 different times now. It is just a strip around the top, a tie for around the neck, a hook and eye fastener at the top of the back, a big rectangle gathered for the center piece with another strip added on the bottom of it. I used Carla's easy fit pants to make the capris. I am so glad you like it! It is so nice to hear someone elses opinion.


----------



## revrob

Haganfam5 said:


> Thank you!!!
> It's a little pattern that I made up.  I had a vision and I went with it . There may be something out there like it but I'm not sure. I have made it 3 different times now. It is just a strip around the top, a tie for around the neck, a hook and eye fastener at the top of the back, a big rectangle gathered for the center piece with another strip added on the bottom of it. I used Carla's easy fit pants to make the capris. I am so glad you like it! It is so nice to hear someone elses opinion.




AH!  I can do that!  That is if you don't mind!  It's a great summer top!



A while back someone posted a link to a fabric coop (they also had patterns).  The name of the group was something like fabric obsessed or something similar.  I joined the group, and I thought I bookmarked, but can't find it.  Can someone post the link if you have it?  Thanks!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

revrob said:


> AH!  I can do that!  That is if you don't mind!  It's a great summer top!
> 
> 
> 
> A while back someone posted a link to a fabric coop (they also had patterns).  The name of the group was something like fabric obsessed or something similar.  I joined the group, and I thought I bookmarked, but can't find it.  Can someone post the link if you have it?  Thanks!



It is thefabricobsession.com/forum

And were you looking for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They have 3 or 4 new buys going...I can't make up my mind


----------



## t-beri

tinytreasures said:


> I wanted to jump in and say a HUGE HUGE HUGE thank you from my family
> you guys made our trip even more special
> I am slowly working on my trip report
> 
> I don't sew that much but I am a very slow knitter (I knit when I am sitting at the clinic all the time)
> I finished it this morning hope it is Ok to post



HOW pretty!  The color suits her so well!  I am a SLOW knitter.  I never have the patience to finish something...I'm sure I'll never learn more than K1 P2 w/ as little attention span as I have.




teresajoy said:


> 1. I know, isn't it cool!!!
> 2. I just love all the versions of this dress. I can't wait t sew up some dresses with it!!!
> 
> hey, why are you excluding me!!!
> 
> 
> Cathy!!! That is FANTASTIC!!! I think this is my favorite thing you've ever made, and I've loved all your other outfits too!! That is just so adorable!!!
> 
> I'm glad you got your color back!



Because Teresa, I don't need to suck up to YOU

Got her color back?  OH WHERE IS THE TAG FAIRY WHEN YOU NEED HER!!!


Flea said:


> Here is my post of knitting - to show I have been crafting even if it wasn't sewing.
> 
> A wee shrug/bolero for Em - love the red in this - it's going to be her Disney one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress/tunic and pant set for a friends newborn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress for dolly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testing a dress pattern for a friend of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one is a special one - it's my first proper adult knit (not a hat or gloves) It was my reward to myself for losing weight almost 9kgs which is about 25lb I think. I still have a wee way to go but I'm getting there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently on the needles I have another shrug/bolero for Izzy and a dress like the one I made my friends bubba for em



UGH!!! I"ll never knit like that!!!  I want so badly to enjoy knitting but I have no patience to learn how and get bored w/ knitting scarfs and blankets LOL  I should break the needles out again. I have a huge tub of yarn on my stash.



Haganfam5 said:


> Finally finished the pirate adventure outfits!  I have a couple minor adjustments I want to make but if I don't get them done it's no biggie.



WOW!  VERY cool. The girls look thrilled w/ them.


----------



## twob4him

I think the tag fairy got demoted and is permantly stuck in Neverland. I haven't seen anyone get a tag in forever...like probably a year or so.


----------



## Haganfam5

revrob said:


> AH!  I can do that!  That is if you don't mind!  It's a great summer top!
> 
> 
> 
> A while back someone posted a link to a fabric coop (they also had patterns).  The name of the group was something like fabric obsessed or something similar.  I joined the group, and I thought I bookmarked, but can't find it.  Can someone post the link if you have it?  Thanks!



No, I don't mind if you make it at all. I agree with you, it is a great summer top. I was trying to come up with something light and cool for when it's really hot.  Some people don't like the open back but I don't mind it.  It actually covers more than there bathing suits do!


----------



## Haganfam5

Oh, BTW, does anyone have any ideas for something Peter Pan or Captain Hook for my son to wear?  I went to the Disney store and they don't have one shirt with Peter Pan on it and I have not been successful in finding and fabric with them either. My girls are doing a tink/faries day and I don't have anything for my son to wear. I appliqued once (the hat from cat in the hat last month) and that was the only thing I have done (so it can't be too complicated). Maybe just a hook? Any suggestions or easy clip art links?....maybe if they are very easy ......Thanks!


----------



## revrob

mom2prettyprincess said:


> It is thefabricobsession.com/forum
> 
> And were you looking for
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have 3 or 4 new buys going...I can't make up my mind



THAT'S IT!  YES!  I want that fabric!  I've convinced myself that I NEED that fabric!  Thanks for posting the link - I'm off to find fabric.




Haganfam5 said:


> No, I don't mind if you make it at all. I agree with you, it is a great summer top. I was trying to come up with something light and cool for when it's really hot.  Some people don't like the open back but I don't mind it.  It actually covers more than there bathing suits do!




I'm not sure how I feel about the open back - it looks great on your girls, but I'd have to sew one up to see what I think for my DD.  BUT, I was thinking that if I was a bit insecure about it, I'll stitch on ties a little ways down (about the waist) and tie it closed.  I think it would be cute either way!


----------



## Canyon girl

I am about as challenged, creatively speaking, as is possible.  I have been looking back through many pages and have been very impressed at the creativity on this site.  Now for the question...My kids bought some wonderful vests at a National Park.  They are made mainly of mesh with many pockets for carrying things.  When I saw them, I thought how wonderful it would be to get one so that the trip through security at the parks would be easier, but alas, they were not available in adult sizes.  Does anyone on this thread know of where someone could get ahold of something like this in an adult size?  Or maybe a pattern?  TIA


----------



## Haganfam5

revrob said:


> THAT'S IT!  YES!  I want that fabric!  I've convinced myself that I NEED that fabric!  Thanks for posting the link - I'm off to find fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about the open back - it looks great on your girls, but I'd have to sew one up to see what I think for my DD.  BUT, I was thinking that if I was a bit insecure about it, I'll stitch on ties a little ways down (about the waist) and tie it closed.  I think it would be cute either way!



That's a great idea! It would be really cute like that too!  You could also just over-lap the back a bit more and it would cover the back more. My older daughters ended up like that because I made it a bit longer. It's made up so you could modify it however you like .


----------



## 2cutekidz

Flea said:


> This is amazing - I'm not sure what I love more the dress, the fabric or the applique. You definitely have an eye for matching fabrics it's just stunning.



Thanks so much!!  I AGONIZED over the fabrics on this set.  The whole time I was putting it together I thought it was going to turn out horrible and too bright, but I think the white (there's alot of white!!) tones it down alot.  I wanted fabric that was bright and the colors that the Steps wear, so when I found the fabric I thought it was perfect, but was second guessing myself the whole time.


----------



## Tracie

Haganfam5 said:


> Oh, BTW, does anyone have any ideas for something Peter Pan or Captain Hook for my son to wear?  I went to the Disney store and they don't have one shirt with Peter Pan on it and I have not been successful in finding and fabric with them either. My girls are doing a tink/faries day and I don't have anything for my son to wear. I appliqued once (the hat from cat in the hat last month) and that was the only thing I have done (so it can't be too complicated). Maybe just a hook? Any suggestions or easy clip art links?....maybe if they are very easy ......Thanks!




What about something like this maybe without the shadow?






I have some Peter Pan iron on designs if you want to go that way.

Tracie


----------



## t-beri

Tracie said:


> What about something like this maybe without the shadow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some Peter Pan iron on designs if you want to go that way.
> 
> Tracie



That would be a cool shirt!


----------



## billwendy

Haganfam5 said:


> Oh, BTW, does anyone have any ideas for something Peter Pan or Captain Hook for my son to wear?  I went to the Disney store and they don't have one shirt with Peter Pan on it and I have not been successful in finding and fabric with them either. My girls are doing a tink/faries day and I don't have anything for my son to wear. I appliqued once (the hat from cat in the hat last month) and that was the only thing I have done (so it can't be too complicated). Maybe just a hook? Any suggestions or easy clip art links?....maybe if they are very easy ......Thanks!



Ohhhh - love the hook idea - maybe a shadow of captain hook??? (just the dark image - like the Walt/mickey one someone did??)

Love those piratey outfits!! What poses - boy your little one loves to pose!! Are they high heel flip flops too????? lol - love their long hair - so pretty - that son is handsome too - love the "accessory" with his outfit!!! lol!!!

The top is cute, wouldnt it be pretty easy just to make it so someone could sew up the back if they wanted to? ooooh, I see a new Ebook in our future!!! You can do it!!!!!!

I made my first taggie blanket today - will post later!!

Daniels fundraiser on Friday went GREAT!! Thanks to those who donated things to be auctioned. I have no idea how much anything went for and didnt even really get near the auction stuff that night!!! I was in the kids room most of the night - man there were 300 people there!!!! Daniel was able to attend, and his parents let him hang out with his friends, which was cool. I felt soooo bad for him though - he has gotten really really thin and that makes his face just look so different. He also wanted to walk out without his walker, so his dad just stood really close by - but he almost fell - poor guy - I just pray it all really does end by this time next year. Its so hard to see him (or anyone ) struggle like that. But the good news is - about $25, 000 was raised!!! Can you believe it!! And we are still selling the bracelets and stuff, so it should keep growing for a while anyways!!!! Here are a few pictures from the Daniel Day Parade (firetrucks and stuff rode through the neighborhood and then to his house) - lots of people signed the banner on the back of the firetruck....













So we came home from church, and somebody, who usually naps - had gotten into the TRASH!!!!!!! The was baked Ziti everywhere!!! fortunately, none on our light colored carpets!!
Oh no - wasnt me!!


----------



## Haganfam5

Tracie said:


> What about something like this maybe without the shadow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some Peter Pan iron on designs if you want to go that way.
> 
> Tracie



Thank you! That would make a great shirt!  
I might have to go the iron on route. I have a t-shirt, I just have to decide what to do with it! Do you have more in your photobucket?  I can't believe Peter stuff is so hard to find. Especially with all of the girls tink stuff around you would think it would be easy .  I appreciate you taking the time to do that for me. Thanks again!


----------



## jessica52877

Cathy, you were so busy today! You are always going, going and going. I don't know how you do it all. Love the big give outfit!  And Bambi was amazing. Can't remember whether or not I said anything.

Wendy, I am so glad it went well. Poor Daniel. I am glad he was able to attend though. Let us know if there is anything else we can do to keep helping out. Does he just have one other sibling? A brother? Can't wait to see your taggie blanket! I am so excited that I might get to make another. My somewhat cousin just had a baby! Whoo hoo! I gotta figure out how they spelled her name. I think it is Sophia but I am not positive. I need to buy some girly ribbon too.

I also love the pirate outfits! I think a hook would be great or just his hat and attach a real feather somehow or you just sew one on. Cute idea.


----------



## Tracie

I don't have a lot of peter pan or hook, just basic.  But let me see what I can find .  I found the shdow clip art pretty fast.  I think in photoshop I can make it big enough to cut out each part out to iron on.

Tracie


----------



## Haganfam5

billwendy said:


> Ohhhh - love the hook idea - maybe a shadow of captain hook??? (just the dark image - like the Walt/mickey one someone did??)
> 
> Love those piratey outfits!! What poses - boy your little one loves to pose!! Are they high heel flip flops too????? lol - love their long hair - so pretty - that son is handsome too - love the "accessory" with his outfit!!! lol!!!
> 
> The top is cute, wouldnt it be pretty easy just to make it so someone could sew up the back if they wanted to? ooooh, I see a new Ebook in our future!!! You can do it!!!!!!
> 
> I made my first taggie blanket today - will post later!!
> 
> Daniels fundraiser on Friday went GREAT!!



Thanks Wendy! Yes, Julia has high heel everything! She makes up for her little size with heels and attitude!  LOL! She is just 39 1/2 inches tall so she is hoping to make the 40 inch rides this year with shoes. I hope she does. She has been so tiny for so long that it seems she is waiting for ever to get on the bigger rides! My older daughter was riding them at 3 years old! 

Julia had a fight her first year of life and lost a few inches of growth because of it (she was born 21 1/2 inches so she should have been taller like my D8).  It doesn't bother me at all (I thank God all of the time that I have her) but she has missed out on some things because of it and it's hard for a 4 or 5 year old to understand. 

Thank you for the compliments! Yes, my son had to take out his Peter Pan dagger for the pics!  They are just too funny!

Ebook....sounds like an idea : Although I couldn't imagine putting one of those together, I am not to computer literate .....maybe someday!

It's sooo nice to hear that all of that money was raised for Daniel. He is such a fighter but it is so sad to see children going through that.  It is so heartbreaking. I hope he recovers quickly and can enjoy just being a kid soon.

Can't wait to see the blankie! I am sure it turned out great!

LOVE the doggie pics!!! I have a little stinker like that too!


----------



## Haganfam5

jessica52877 said:


> I also love the pirate outfits! I think a hook would be great or just his hat and attach a real feather somehow or you just sew one on. Cute idea.



I love all of the amazing ideas! Thank you! I knew I could count on my disboard crew! That is a great idea too!



Tracie said:


> I don't have a lot of peter pan or hook, just basic.  But let me see what I can find .  I found the shdow clip art pretty fast.  I think in photoshop I can make it big enough to cut out each part out to iron on.
> 
> Tracie



Thank you! I really appreciate it!  I do so much for my girls and I feel like my son loses out a bit (creatively speaking) so I will definitly take your ideas and do something with them. He loves Peter Pan so I can't wait to make something with him.


----------



## billwendy

jessica52877 said:


> Wendy, I am so glad it went well. Poor Daniel. I am glad he was able to attend though. Let us know if there is anything else we can do to keep helping out. Does he just have one other sibling? A brother? Can't wait to see your taggie blanket! I am so excited that I might get to make another. My somewhat cousin just had a baby! Whoo hoo! I gotta figure out how they spelled her name. I think it is Sophia but I am not positive. I need to buy some girly ribbon too.
> 
> I also love the pirate outfits! I think a hook would be great or just his hat and attach a real feather somehow or you just sew one on. Cute idea.



Hi - Thank YOU  for helping out!!! Daniel is one of 5 kids - he has 2 sisters, and then 2 adopted brothers who were originally foster children - they had both been prenatally exposed to drugs and both have very special needs - one is cognitively challenged/ADD possible Autism, and the other is severe ADHD, cognitive challenges, with severe behavioral issues (with known mental health issues in his family) - the kids are 15, 11, 9, 7, and 1.  Hoss (Daniels Dad) wrote a beautiful thank you that he read at the dinner - it was so emotional - very moving - it was so cool because the host of the night - Don Tollefson (if anyone is in the Philly area they would know he is a TV news/sports guy) stood right there with Hoss with his arm around him helping him through his speech - it was something....Matt ( my 15 year old nephew, big brother to the little ones I sew for) was sitting next to me and he leaned over and whispered to me - "who would have thought a year ago that we would be here doing this tonight" ....


----------



## Flea

t-beri said:


> UGH!!! I"ll never knit like that!!!  I want so badly to enjoy knitting but I have no patience to learn how and get bored w/ knitting scarfs and blankets LOL  I should break the needles out again. I have a huge tub of yarn on my stash.



Of course you can  see I'd get bored of scarves and blankets too. I knit in the round so no seaming and because it's all mostly knit stitch they grow quickly and finish quickly. I've only been knitting as long as I've been sewing so coming up to 2 years now 



revrob said:


> THAT'S IT!  YES!  I want that fabric!  I've convinced myself that I NEED that fabric!  Thanks for posting the link - I'm off to find fabric.



Yummmmm I have that fabric - Amy Butler (is it belle??) Duck Egg Wallpaper   I half made a bag out of it but had to stop to concentrate on my sisters wedding - I should find out where it's buried and finish it off


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> Hi - Thank YOU  for helping out!!! Daniel is one of 5 kids - he has 2 sisters, and then 2 adopted brothers who were originally foster children - they had both been prenatally exposed to drugs and both have very special needs - one is cognitively challenged/ADD possible Autism, and the other is severe ADHD, cognitive challenges, with severe behavioral issues (with known mental health issues in his family) - the kids are 15, 11, 9, 7, and 1.  Hoss (Daniels Dad) wrote a beautiful thank you that he read at the dinner - it was so emotional - very moving - it was so cool because the host of the night - Don Tollefson (if anyone is in the Philly area they would know he is a TV news/sports guy) stood right there with Hoss with his arm around him helping him through his speech - it was something....Matt ( my 15 year old nephew, big brother to the little ones I sew for) was sitting next to me and he leaned over and whispered to me - "who would have thought a year ago that we would be here doing this tonight" ....



How moving! I had goosebumps reading it. Let me think on the siblings. I was thinking it would be fun to send them something as I am sure they have to deal with alot since this started too.

And ...

For all you non facebookers. I made this vida yesterday to make sure I knew how it went together.











It's not funky in the back, just hanging that way!

I can't wait to make one with some appliques and funky fabric!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

I want to join the facebook group...what is the name of it?


----------



## jessica52877

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I want to join the facebook group...what is the name of it?



disboutiquers - then ask to be all of our friends!


----------



## Dreamer & Wisher

I have been here reading along.  Everything posted has been adorable.  I am sorry I haven't posted any comments.  I am busy working on Abby's First Communion Dress and busy with a few appointments and work.

Abby needs glasses
Ethan had some hearing tests and he can hear just fine, so next he is having a speech evaluation.

Congratulations to the newly pregnant Mommies.  I loved being pregnant and I hope you have a Happy and Healthy nine months.

I have a question for Jessica52877.  I loved the Taggy Blanket you made.  What font did you use for that name?  I like that name a lot!  William Hudson, it sounds very masculine.  Anyways, I was looking for a set of boys names in a more formal script.  I have a set of boys names in the Disney Print.  If you have a minute PM me about that font!

I love Carla's new dress pattern.  I wish she had it available a little sooner I am using a similiar McCall's pattern for Abby's dress.

I am going back to reading I will post a picture of Abby's dress when I get it done.


----------



## jessica52877

Okay, I need help. I need to know why on my blog the photos are cut off on the sides. I am trying to post a tutorial on how I do my ruffles (using dental floss) but it isn't going to help much if the sides of pictures are cut off.

I used photobucket and html to post the pictures. That is about as smart as I am with them. Any ideas? In preview it shows the whole picture. Maybe make them smaller (which I  don't want to go messing with all my photobucket pictures).

Thanks for all your help! I normally go right to Teresa because she is all knowing computer mom and sure she'll be along soon but I know others are smart too. Just not me when it comes to this stuff!

http://magicalmemoriesbyjessica.blogspot.com/


----------



## jessica52877

Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I have a question for Jessica52877.  I loved the Taggy Blanket you made.  What font did you use for that name?  I like that name a lot!  William Hudson, it sounds very masculine.  Anyways, I was looking for a set of boys names in a more formal script.  I have a set of boys names in the Disney Print.  If you have a minute PM me about that font!



PM'd you. Unfortunately I didn't really have an answer. It was just built into my machine so idea the name of it.


----------



## t-beri

jessica52877 said:


> How moving! I had goosebumps reading it. Let me think on the siblings. I was thinking it would be fun to send them something as I am sure they have to deal with alot since this started too.
> 
> And ...
> 
> For all you non facebookers. I made this vida yesterday to make sure I knew how it went together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not funky in the back, just hanging that way!
> 
> I can't wait to make one with some appliques and funky fabric!



WOW!!!  I LOVE this fabric!!   what a great combination Jess!  I have some mushroom fabric from JA's that I want to make an Alice custom for Lily w/ and I think I want to use the Vida pattern for that.  ??? ya never know though.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Awhile back I saw a stiff sheer pink daisy kingdom fabric with silver swirls on it...I am at a loss for what kind of fabric it might me...It was almost like a very stiff organza...help me...I know my description is not the greatest.. .What I am looking for it a fabric like that but in "Cinderella" blue. 

TIA


----------



## lovesdumbo

ugh....lost more posts...

Love the knit top that was posted!




lorli said:


> I have been following this board for some time and posted ever so rarely.  I'd love to sew something for my getting older dd, but my first attempts have been fabric Easter Baskets for dd and her friend for our up coming trip to Disney.
> 
> This is the basket for dd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for her friend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here are some autograph books I created for them fronts and backs:


What great stuff!  I'm sure the girls will love them!



Flea said:


> Here is my post of knitting - to show I have been crafting even if it wasn't sewing.
> 
> A wee shrug/bolero for Em - love the red in this - it's going to be her Disney one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress/tunic and pant set for a friends newborn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress for dolly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testing a dress pattern for a friend of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one is a special one - it's my first proper adult knit (not a hat or gloves) It was my reward to myself for losing weight almost 9kgs which is about 25lb I think. I still have a wee way to go but I'm getting there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently on the needles I have another shrug/bolero for Izzy and a dress like the one I made my friends bubba for em


WOW!!! How beautiful!!!  Love it all-especially that baby 2 piece outfit.



twob4him said:


> Here is *one* of two outfits done for the latest Big Give....this is for cute little Olivia! She loves Aurora and ruffles! DD5 helped me make a little stretchy necklace. We put Olivia's name in there too but the pics came out kind of blurry


Wow-she'll love it!



Haganfam5 said:


> Finally finished the pirate adventure outfits!  I have a couple minor adjustments I want to make but if I don't get them done it's no biggie.


How cool!

I agree with you that boys can be more challenging.  I've been working on stuff for my DS(8).  He is the one of my 3 (the other 2 are girls) that actually shows the most interest in my sewing.  I made him some PJ's with applique T yesterday and was working on a bowling shirt today-just need to add the sleeves now.  I'll post photos soon I hope.




billwendy said:


> Daniels fundraiser on Friday went GREAT!!






jessica52877 said:


> I made this vida yesterday to make sure I knew how it went together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not funky in the back, just hanging that way!
> 
> I can't wait to make one with some appliques and funky fabric!


Lovely!!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

twob4him said:


> I think the tag fairy got demoted and is permantly stuck in Neverland. I haven't seen anyone get a tag in forever...like probably a year or so.


This is SO funny!
You know, whats really funny, I was thinking about the tag fairy a few weeks ago. I spend most of my time right here with you girls unless I am planning a vacay. And I just assumed the tag fairy must not sew.....and then I felt bad for her. i mean- fairies being magical and all and it never crossed her mind to whip up something personal for her Disney trip- and come check us out for ideas?  

Oh well, I gave up on being "cool" and having a tag a long time ago, and really, I'm okay with that.

Well, we made it to church this morning! Rainy and drizzly here- and we got a big storm with hail tonight.
I was too tired to keep my eyes open when we got home and fell asleep on the couch.
But tonight- I retaped my "frame" to the floor and then placed my center piece and started with the stitch witchery on the sides- I cant begin to explain how difficult this was, I mean I'm huge now, so just being on the wood floor is tough, my seperated pubic bone does NOT help. If only I could have started this project about 2 months ago....
The stitch witchery is barely holding once I took it up off the floor- next is blanket stitching the edges of my "wavy"
Im a bit disappointed, pressing the 1/4" edge in and keeping it with the same lines I drew proved to be a challenge and some areas don't have the true smoothness I planned with I drew it.

I looked at my calendar and I have no plans for tomorrow or Tuesday- YEAH!! 


OH and I convinced DH to make a REAL dinner tonight. I pulled out a recipe that I've not made before- chicken enchiladas- he was reluctant- but did it and ya know what??? It was GOOD! I'm so proud of him!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Haganfam5 said:


> Oh, BTW, does anyone have any ideas for something Peter Pan or Captain Hook for my son to wear?  I went to the Disney store and they don't have one shirt with Peter Pan on it and I have not been successful in finding and fabric with them either. My girls are doing a tink/faries day and I don't have anything for my son to wear. I appliqued once (the hat from cat in the hat last month) and that was the only thing I have done (so it can't be too complicated). Maybe just a hook? Any suggestions or easy clip art links?....maybe if they are very easy ......Thanks!




How about checking the DISsigners thread? You could ask them for a graphic that you could simply print and iron on to a t shirt.

Look for TravelinGal- she did her whole family in costumes from Peter Pan and she is an amazing graphic artist. I was able to use one of her awesome graphics for MNSSHP.
I would caution you to use a quality t shirt and it is so important to use the right transfer paper (dont go cheap!)
I bought cheap shirts and apparently the wrong transfer paper which meant that the transfers looked awesome, but we really only got 1 use out them, when I washed them the shirts shrunk and the transfers peeled.


----------



## livndisney

My cousin had her first baby a few days ago. She was released from the Hospital, but she is not doing well at all. They think she may be in conjestive heart failure and she is not 30. She is struggling for breath and very swollen. She has more Dr appt tomorrow-one with a heart specialist.


----------



## *Toadstool*

Disney 4 Me said:


> I was looking for a presser foot that looked like a regular sewing machine one. But they are different. How did I figure this out? I wanted to use my serger with another foot, but couldn't quite remember how to thread the machine and such. So I watched the tutorials. What did I see on the video? The presser foot that goes with the machine. I had it in my stash the whole time. Duh!!!!


Aww!! that made me giggle. Sounds like something I'd do. I'm glad you found it! 





teresajoy said:


> You are suppose to lay the sheet down so that the unprinted side is up (printed side down), and then you flip the finished edge over the top of your blanket, then it will be going the right way.  (does that make sense? I can try to find a picture)
> *
> ETA: I haven't found a good picture, but here is a little tutorial I found:
> http://www.wikihow.com/Make-up-a-Bed-Neatly*


OMgosh! Thank you for posting that!
I actually went to New Orleans today on a hot date with my hubby. I decided to go into pottery barn to ask them about the sheets. I was pretty embarassed when she explained that this was the proper way to make a bed. I don't think I'll be making my DD's bed all fancy like everyday. Maybe for pictures though.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Do I really need to read Dead until dark or can I start on Living Dead in Dallas? I have D U D waiting at the library  I just wanted to read somthing tonight


----------



## phins_jazy

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> How about checking the DISsigners thread? You could ask them for a graphic that you could simply print and iron on to a t shirt.
> 
> Look for TravelinGal- she did her whole family in costumes from Peter Pan and she is an amazing graphic artist. I was able to use one of her awesome graphics for MNSSHP.
> I would caution you to use a quality t shirt and it is so important to use the right transfer paper (dont go cheap!)
> I bought cheap shirts and apparently the wrong transfer paper which meant that the transfers looked awesome, but we really only got 1 use out them, when I washed them the shirts shrunk and the transfers peeled.



I made my first shirts a few weeks ago.  I used target tshirts and washed and dried them first.  Then I used HP iron on transfers for light fabric.  They turned out ok.  After I applied the iron on, I washed it inside out so that nothing would run and dried it lightly in the drier.  It did fade a little bit.   This shirt also was left at a hotel on our last trip and found in the laundry by the hotel staff after it had been washed!  $16 in fedex charges later and I have my beloved shirt again.  But the good news is that it made it through that industrial washer and dryer and didn't fade a bit! I'm doing more shirts and this time I'm using the HP dark transfers. They are supposed to be more vibrant in color than the light ones.  I hope they work because I've got a ton of shirts to make!    Good luck!!


----------



## billwendy

livndisney said:


> My cousin had her first baby a few days ago. She was released from the Hospital, but she is not doing well at all. They think she may be in conjestive heart failure and she is not 30. She is struggling for breath and very swollen. She has more Dr appt tomorrow-one with a heart specialist.



Oh my - I feel so sorry for her!!! Hopefully they can figure things out really really quickly!!!! Prayers being said!!

Jessica - here is my first taggie blankie!! Im also making a tiny rag quilt to match - how big do you think it needs to be??? My taggie is 12x12 - is that okay???


----------



## MouseTriper

Haganfam5 said:


> Finally finished the pirate adventure outfits!  I have a couple minor adjustments I want to make but if I don't get them done it's no biggie.


OH they are all so cute.  I have some of that same pink pirate fabric.  I think they all turned out great, so adorable!



billwendy said:


> Ohhhh - love the hook idea - maybe a shadow of captain hook??? (just the dark image - like the Walt/mickey one someone did??)
> 
> Love those piratey outfits!! What poses - boy your little one loves to pose!! Are they high heel flip flops too????? lol - love their long hair - so pretty - that son is handsome too - love the "accessory" with his outfit!!! lol!!!
> 
> The top is cute, wouldnt it be pretty easy just to make it so someone could sew up the back if they wanted to? ooooh, I see a new Ebook in our future!!! You can do it!!!!!!
> 
> I made my first taggie blanket today - will post later!!
> 
> Daniels fundraiser on Friday went GREAT!! Thanks to those who donated things to be auctioned. I have no idea how much anything went for and didnt even really get near the auction stuff that night!!! I was in the kids room most of the night - man there were 300 people there!!!! Daniel was able to attend, and his parents let him hang out with his friends, which was cool. I felt soooo bad for him though - he has gotten really really thin and that makes his face just look so different. He also wanted to walk out without his walker, so his dad just stood really close by - but he almost fell - poor guy - I just pray it all really does end by this time next year. Its so hard to see him (or anyone ) struggle like that. But the good news is - about $25, 000 was raised!!! Can you believe it!! And we are still selling the bracelets and stuff, so it should keep growing for a while anyways!!!! Here are a few pictures from the Daniel Day Parade (firetrucks and stuff rode through the neighborhood and then to his house) - lots of people signed the banner on the back of the firetruck....


Awww bless Daniel's heart.  That is wonderful that they raised so much money already. I am praying for him and his family!!!!



livndisney said:


> My cousin had her first baby a few days ago. She was released from the Hospital, but she is not doing well at all. They think she may be in conjestive heart failure and she is not 30. She is struggling for breath and very swollen. She has more Dr appt tomorrow-one with a heart specialist.


Oh my gosh Cindee.....I will be praying for you cousin!!!  How sad...please keep us posted.


----------



## Jennia

livndisney said:


> My cousin had her first baby a few days ago. She was released from the Hospital, but she is not doing well at all. They think she may be in conjestive heart failure and she is not 30. She is struggling for breath and very swollen. She has more Dr appt tomorrow-one with a heart specialist.



Cindee, so sorry to hear about your cousin, will be thinking positively for her! 



billwendy said:


> Oh my - I feel so sorry for her!!! Hopefully they can figure things out really really quickly!!!! Prayers being said!!
> 
> Jessica - here is my first taggie blankie!! Im also making a tiny rag quilt to match - how big do you think it needs to be??? My taggie is 12x12 - is that okay???



Very cute, love the earlier taggie blanket posted, too, AND all the knitting! I'm in awe of it! 

Here's the LAST thing I'll probably sew totally by hand: 









The shape of the bodice looks all wonky in the photos, think it's how I had it laying on the table (trust me, it doesn't look that bad, or I'd have burned it lol!). I can't decide if I should put snaps in for the fasteners, or wait until I've gotten the machine out and put in buttonholes. . .

And since we were showing cakes earlier, here's the one I made for dd last year (it was the second cake I'd decorated in my entire life, and wasn't that enjoyable for me, but I was determined she'd have a Care Bear cake!):


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> My cousin had her first baby a few days ago. She was released from the Hospital, but she is not doing well at all. They think she may be in conjestive heart failure and she is not 30. She is struggling for breath and very swollen. She has more Dr appt tomorrow-one with a heart specialist.



Praying, Cindee!  Is she not in the hospital being monitored?  That sounds scary!  Please keep us posted.


----------



## t-beri

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> And I just assumed the tag fairy must not sew.....and then I felt bad for her.



 Yes.  We feel sorry for the tag fairy for being sewing impaired.

But...you don't need a tag to be cool!!!!  Didn't you know we started a cool club here?  When was that Heather? Summer of last year???  So you happen to be in the right place if you wanna be cool

CINDEE:


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

HeatherSue

Thank you for the heads up about the Walmart by the C. Mall. I will head there tomorrow even though I have a TON pf other things I SHOULD be doing. Can't pass up a sale fabric!


----------



## *Toadstool*

snubie said:


> Thank you all for the well wishes.  We are so excited but also a bit nervous about adding to our family.  The first ultrasound is this Thursday so I will be anxious for good results that day.


I just saw that our DD's are around the same age. Is she potty trained yet?
My DD keeps asking for a baby brother. I think she thinks that once you have a baby they grow into 3 year old play mates! 



tinytreasures said:


> I don't sew that much but I am a very slow knitter (I knit when I am sitting at the clinic all the time)
> I finished it this morning hope it is Ok to post


Beautiful!



Flea said:


>


I love it all. I adore that pink dress that you are making for your friend. Would you share the pattern??? I knitted a couple of things when my DD was little, but found it very strenuous on my hands. I have some nerve damage in my hands. I can smock, but knitting killed me. I did manage some booties, bonnets, and a dress that is unfinished!




twob4him said:


>


Adorable! What a lucky child to receive that!



Haganfam5 said:


> Finally finished the pirate adventure outfits!  I have a couple minor adjustments I want to make but if I don't get them done it's no biggie.


Love your piratey things! 
Your girls' poses are so cute!



billwendy said:


> Daniels fundraiser on Friday went GREAT!!


 So happy for you guys!



jessica52877 said:


> How moving! I had goosebumps reading it. Let me think on the siblings. I was thinking it would be fun to send them something as I am sure they have to deal with alot since this started too.
> 
> And ...
> 
> For all you non facebookers. I made this vida yesterday to make sure I knew how it went together.


Cute. I admire that you actually make a dress to see how it works out before making the one you really want to make. I used to do that when i sewed for myself. I no longer have the patience! 


jessica52877 said:


> disboutiquers - then ask to be all of our friends!


I kept worrying I would try to add the wrong people. I wish there was a way to add the whole group. Facebook confuses me!



Dreamer & Wisher said:


> I have a question for Jessica52877.  I loved the Taggy Blanket you made.  What font did you use for that name?  I like that name a lot!  William Hudson, it sounds very masculine.  Anyways, I was looking for a set of boys names in a more formal script.  I have a set of boys names in the Disney Print.  If you have a minute PM me about that font!


www.sewforum.com People there post lots of free fonts to download and take requests in the design request forum. I would offer to make some designs for you as well on my Monogram Wizard, but I am really busy this week. If you aren't in a hurry I can probably help you out next week. 



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Well, we made it to church this morning! Rainy and drizzly here- and we got a big storm with hail tonight.
> I was too tired to keep my eyes open when we got home and fell asleep on the couch.
> But tonight- I retaped my "frame" to the floor and then placed my center piece and started with the stitch witchery on the sides- I cant begin to explain how difficult this was, I mean I'm huge now, so just being on the wood floor is tough, my seperated pubic bone does NOT help. If only I could have started this project about 2 months ago....
> The stitch witchery is barely holding once I took it up off the floor- next is blanket stitching the edges of my "wavy"
> Im a bit disappointed, pressing the 1/4" edge in and keeping it with the same lines I drew proved to be a challenge and some areas don't have the true smoothness I planned with I drew it.


Oh you poor thing! I can't imagine being that pregnant and being on the floor like that. I hope you have someone to help you up! 
I think after hearing about your quilt I don't want to try one. 



livndisney said:


> My cousin had her first baby a few days ago. She was released from the Hospital, but she is not doing well at all. They think she may be in conjestive heart failure and she is not 30. She is struggling for breath and very swollen. She has more Dr appt tomorrow-one with a heart specialist.


How sad.  I hope the Dr. visit goes better than expected. 


Jennia said:


>


Cute apron dress! Can't wait to see what you whip up on that new machine. 
Love the cake too!


----------



## Flea

*Toadstool* said:


> I love it all. I adore that pink dress that you are making for your friend. Would you share the pattern??? I knitted a couple of things when my DD was little, but found it very strenuous on my hands. I have some nerve damage in my hands. I can smock, but knitting killed me. I did manage some booties, bonnets, and a dress that is unfinished!



This pattern is designed by my friend Razz - here's the link to it on her blog or if you are on ravelry (join up its great) she's under craftyweewifey  - it's called kaia babydoll after her dd

http://craftyweewifey.wordpress.com/2009/02/02/kaia-babydoll/



ETA: my mum has some problems with her hands and stuff and has found it good knitting with nice needles - I use knitpicks interchangeables in harmony but the nickel ones are gorgeous to knit with too I think their website is www.knitpicks.com  - I'm jealous of all the yarn choices and needle choices you have there - when I'm on my trip I'm definitely going yarn shopping


----------



## Flea

sorry double post


----------



## jessica52877

billwendy said:


> Oh my - I feel so sorry for her!!! Hopefully they can figure things out really really quickly!!!! Prayers being said!!
> 
> Jessica - here is my first taggie blankie!! Im also making a tiny rag quilt to match - how big do you think it needs to be??? My taggie is 12x12 - is that okay???





t-beri said:


> WOW!!!  I LOVE this fabric!!   what a great combination Jess!  I have some mushroom fabric from JA's that I want to make an Alice custom for Lily w/ and I think I want to use the Vida pattern for that.  ??? ya never know though.



Hobby Lobby kindly puts all their go together prints right next to each other. I wish I was that good with putting them together.

Thanks for the compliments.

I only put this one together because I was really worried for some reason (after making it I don't know why) and the next one is going to have a big applique. I didn't want to end up ruining the applique.

I did my tag blanket 12x12 and some baby blankets are 30x30. I find those one a teeny bit small and like them just a bit longer so maybe 36x30 or about that. Maybe it was the square I didn't like. Just seemed like the baby barely fit.



livndisney said:


> My cousin had her first baby a few days ago. She was released from the Hospital, but she is not doing well at all. They think she may be in conjestive heart failure and she is not 30. She is struggling for breath and very swollen. She has more Dr appt tomorrow-one with a heart specialist.



I'll be praying. Why isn't she in the hospital (not that you know that), just seems pretty bad to be home.


----------



## jessica52877

Oh and my mom used to make my bed I guess the proper way. I couldn't stand it! You bet my beds are now made so I can see the design without laying in bed.


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> I'll be praying. Why isn't she in the hospital (not that you know that), just seems pretty bad to be home.



I asked this question. She doesn't want to leave the baby. Since he has been released from the hospital-they can't readmit him so he can stay with her if they admit her.

Thank you all for the prayers.


----------



## minnie2

OMG Miss one day and I am so FAR behind!  That will teach me!

Wendy,  So glad Daniels fundraiser went so well!

Prayers to those who need them!  

 I LOVE all the knit stuff!  I can't knit for the life of me!  

LOVE the pirate stuff!  I have the same material the boy and girl material.  It is on the list to make stuff

The Aurora stuff is adorable.  Nik still loves her.  I might have to make her a SB outfit for this trip....

George has his post op appointment this afternoon.  He thinks he is going back to work tomorrow so we will see.  I love him but the man is driving me crazy!!!!!!!!  LOL  Well actually just one day I was SO ready for im to go back!  LOL


----------



## bear_mom

*Toadstool* said:


> If any of you gals know of any endometriosis treatment centers/specialists that are somewhat closer to me than Georgia please pm me or let me know. Georgia is the closest I have found so far. I'm 3 years and 3 surgeries out and I hurt worse than ever. I think it is time to find a specialist. I am not willing to give up my ovaries and uterus just yet. Everyone wants to just cut em out like they are spare parts.
> I have heard great things about specialists completely removing the endometriosis and it not coming back. I just want to find someone really good. It makes me sick to think of the money we have spent and I still am hurting this bad. I am having trouble picking up my DD. That is the worse feeling in the world!!!!! Now would be a great time for her to potty train...



I don't know about any treatment centers, but I can sympathize with you. I struggled with endo for 15 years before I decided to have a hysterectomy. I struggled long and hard over the decision, but feel that it was the best choice for me. I did find a surgeon that agreed to leave in one ovary - my endo was concentrated on my right side, it had adhered my right ovary, right ureter and part of my right kidney to the abdomen wall so along with the pain, it felt like I had a constant UTI/Kidney infection. Good luck finding something that works for you!



twob4him said:


> Hello again!  I finally finished the rest of the Bambi outfit. I found some really cool fabric in my stash to make easyfit capris and I put Thumper on the cuff. I added some rick rack to the tee and the cuff and whaaa laaaaa....all done! Get ready for too many Brooklyn's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And all done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thumper is a bit off center...Maybe I should try and put a butterfly or something on there? I may have a butterfly button he can be reaching for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very, very cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Flea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my post of knitting - to show I have been crafting even if it wasn't sewing.
> 
> A wee shrug/bolero for Em - love the red in this - it's going to be her Disney one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress/tunic and pant set for a friends newborn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dress for dolly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testing a dress pattern for a friend of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one is a special one - it's my first proper adult knit (not a hat or gloves) It was my reward to myself for losing weight almost 9kgs which is about 25lb I think. I still have a wee way to go but I'm getting there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently on the needles I have another shrug/bolero for Izzy and a dress like the one I made my friends bubba for em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> twob4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is *one* of two outfits done for the latest Big Give....this is for cute little Olivia! She loves Aurora and ruffles! DD5 helped me make a little stretchy necklace. We put Olivia's name in there too but the pics came out kind of blurry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like the pink and purple color combinations.
> 
> Emily
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 2cutekidz

jessica52877 said:


> Okay, I need help. I need to know why on my blog the photos are cut off on the sides. I am trying to post a tutorial on how I do my ruffles (using dental floss) but it isn't going to help much if the sides of pictures are cut off.
> 
> I used photobucket and html to post the pictures. That is about as smart as I am with them. Any ideas? In preview it shows the whole picture. Maybe make them smaller (which I  don't want to go messing with all my photobucket pictures).
> 
> Thanks for all your help! I normally go right to Teresa because she is all knowing computer mom and sure she'll be along soon but I know others are smart too. Just not me when it comes to this stuff!
> 
> http://magicalmemoriesbyjessica.blogspot.com/




Hmmm...What did you do different?  Your earlier poosts are fine.  When I add pictures to my blog, I upload them directly from my computer.  Maybe that's the differencce?


----------



## 2manyprincesses

Haganfam5 said:


> Finally finished the pirate adventure outfits!  I have a couple minor adjustments I want to make but if I don't get them done it's no biggie.




Haha!  Your little girls in their supermodel pose made me LOL!  They are soo cute.  I love the outfits too!  Great girly pirate stuff.  Really like your DS's fringed shirt too.

OMG that knitting us really nice!  I am so bad at that, square dishrags turn out very um, un-square!  I always admire people that can knit so well!  Great job and Izzy is very cute.

So I'm tring on the hairbows and some a pretty good, some not so good.  Last night I made some red,black and yellow ones and DH said "Wow that looks like a Mickey Mouse bow!"   Gotta love that guy!  I'll post pics later.

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Canyon girl said:


> I am about as challenged, creatively speaking, as is possible.  I have been looking back through many pages and have been very impressed at the creativity on this site.  Now for the question...My kids bought some wonderful vests at a National Park.  They are made mainly of mesh with many pockets for carrying things.  When I saw them, I thought how wonderful it would be to get one so that the trip through security at the parks would be easier, but alas, they were not available in adult sizes.  Does anyone on this thread know of where someone could get ahold of something like this in an adult size?  Or maybe a pattern?  TIA



I don't know if anyone responded to this but photography companies sell vests like that.  So try online at professional camera services and you should be able to find one.  HTH!



livndisney said:


> My cousin had her first baby a few days ago. She was released from the Hospital, but she is not doing well at all. They think she may be in conjestive heart failure and she is not 30. She is struggling for breath and very swollen. She has more Dr appt tomorrow-one with a heart specialist.




Oh no!  Prayers being said   I agree, they need to get that woman in a cardiac ICU unit.


----------



## revrob

It's official!  Check out my new ticker!  Just booked our reservations - Animal Kingdom Jambo House villa - I need to do some research to see if there's anything at the resort that we HAVE to do.  Trying to get my wish list of meal ressies together.  I need to get sewing too!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

revrob said:


> It's official!  Check out my new ticker!  Just booked our reservations - Animal Kingdom Jambo House villa - I need to do some research to see if there's anything at the resort that we HAVE to do.  Trying to get my wish list of meal ressies together.  I need to get sewing too!



There are lots of fun daily activities- crafts, cooking lessons, etc.  But the MUST DO is the storyteller at the firepit.  He's great.  I would have listened to him every night but hey, you do to Disney to do the parks


----------



## jessica52877

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> There are lots of fun daily activities- crafts, cooking lessons, etc.  But the MUST DO is the storyteller at the firepit.  He's great.  I would have listened to him every night but hey, you do to Disney to do the parks



LOL! I almost have a whole trip planned with only 1 park day and 7 days at disney but doing things around the area more. But staying at POP.



2cutekidz said:


> Hmmm...What did you do different?  Your earlier poosts are fine.  When I add pictures to my blog, I upload them directly from my computer.  Maybe that's the differencce?



I usually just grab from the computer by using their picture button (looks like how you do it) but this time I used HTML to post in the actual message so I could put words under each picture.


----------



## tricia

Oh, I am so happy.  I just got an email from my cousin and her daughter loves the outfit I made her and it fit perfectly.  Even insisted on wearing it right away. (Mom said that was quite a fashion statement as it is still cold up here and she had to wear warm clothes underneath)  Anyway, here are the pics she sent me.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jessica52877 said:


> LOL! I almost have a whole trip planned with only 1 park day and 7 days at disney but doing things around the area more. But staying at POP.



You are planning to go to Disney for a week and only go to the parks ONCE?  Dallas is okay with this?  We went for 9 days in Sept and Randy and Aisling refused to have a whole day at the resort!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

tricia said:


>



Oh that is super cute!


----------



## jessica52877

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> You are planning to go to Disney for a week and only go to the parks ONCE?  Dallas is okay with this?  We went for 9 days in Sept and Randy and Aisling refused to have a whole day at the resort!



Yep! Perfectly okay! He enjoys just being at a hotel (weird kid to go along with his weird mama). Even in February we only went to the parks on saturday, sunday and monday and all those were half days and then stayed in tuesday - friday and left saturday. 

I do have fun things planned for the other days though. Atleast fun to me!


----------



## luvinyou

jessica52877 said:


> Okay, I need help. I need to know why on my blog the photos are cut off on the sides. I am trying to post a tutorial on how I do my ruffles (using dental floss) but it isn't going to help much if the sides of pictures are cut off.
> 
> I used photobucket and html to post the pictures. That is about as smart as I am with them. Any ideas? In preview it shows the whole picture. Maybe make them smaller (which I  don't want to go messing with all my photobucket pictures).
> 
> Thanks for all your help! I normally go right to Teresa because she is all knowing computer mom and sure she'll be along soon but I know others are smart too. Just not me when it comes to this stuff!
> 
> http://magicalmemoriesbyjessica.blogspot.com/



Its because the pictures are too large.  If you resize them in photobucket and they shouldn't be cut off.


----------



## jessica52877

luvinyou said:


> Its because the pictures are too large.  If you resize them in photobucket and they shouldn't be cut off.



Thanks Daniela. I didn't want that to be the answer. I'll make the ruffle pictures smaller.


----------



## DisneyKings

So I finally got my machine back Sat afternoon from having it serviced.  Before I took it in one of the many things wrong with it was you couldn't release the clutch.  So they fixed that & when I turned the wheel to release it yesterday the inner wheel fell off along with a few little circle pieces .  So, I put it back on & wound my bobbin but now I can't get the clutch reengaged so it will sew!  AARGH!  I'm so frustrated & the repair place is closed today.  Anyone have any suggestions????

I also had planned on making a flouncy skirt from some Ariel fabric, but realized I can't use it because it's unidirectional so half of it would be upside down.  I'll have to do the Tinkerbell for the flouncy & find another skirt for the Ariel.  So it's been a frustrating weekend!


----------



## Tracie

Hey Jessica, 

Did Dallas get mail yet???

Tracie


----------



## Jennia

*Toadstool* said:


> I just saw that our DD's are around the same age. Is she potty trained yet?
> 
> 
> Cute apron dress! Can't wait to see what you whip up on that new machine.
> Love the cake too!



Thank you! My mom's coming over tomorrow so we can play around with the machine. =)



revrob said:


> It's official!  Check out my new ticker!  Just booked our reservations - Animal Kingdom Jambo House villa - I need to do some research to see if there's anything at the resort that we HAVE to do.  Trying to get my wish list of meal ressies together.  I need to get sewing too!



Yay on making a ressie! I was so tempted to get in on the Visa Rewards free dining deal, but we're going to Disneyland in Oct and WDW in Dec, and I thought that would be too much.


----------



## t-beri

tricia said:


> Oh, I am so happy.  I just got an email from my cousin and her daughter loves the outfit I made her and it fit perfectly.  Even insisted on wearing it right away. (Mom said that was quite a fashion statement as it is still cold up here and she had to wear warm clothes underneath)  Anyway, here are the pics she sent me.




How cute! Looks like it is a great fit too!


----------



## jham

jessica52877 said:


> Yep! Perfectly okay! He enjoys just being at a hotel (weird kid to go along with his weird mama). Even in February we only went to the parks on saturday, sunday and monday and all those were half days and then stayed in tuesday - friday and left saturday.
> 
> I do have fun things planned for the other days though. Atleast fun to me!



Well when you go to Disneyworld several times a year, I guess it's not such a big thing!  Why yes, I am jealous! 




Jennia said:


> Thank you! My mom's coming over tomorrow so we can play around with the machine. =)
> 
> 
> 
> Yay on making a ressie! I was so tempted to get in on the Visa Rewards free dining deal, but we're going to Disneyland in Oct and WDW in Dec, and I thought that would be too much.



Oooh, what are your Disneyland trip dates?  (Don't ask me to do the math with your ticker). I think we'll be there in October!  Although the 1-4 will be pretty crowded because all of Utah has school out for fall break and about half of the state heads to Disneyland.  I'm thinking of missing that weekend and going the next.  It was really crowded last year.  I really love Disneyland in October!!!


----------



## Haganfam5

Jennia said:


> Cindee, so sorry to hear about your cousin, will be thinking positively for her!
> 
> Very cute, love the earlier taggie blanket posted, too, AND all the knitting! I'm in awe of it!
> 
> Here's the LAST thing I'll probably sew totally by hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shape of the bodice looks all wonky in the photos, think it's how I had it laying on the table (trust me, it doesn't look that bad, or I'd have burned it lol!). I can't decide if I should put snaps in for the fasteners, or wait until I've gotten the machine out and put in buttonholes. . .
> 
> And since we were showing cakes earlier, here's the one I made for dd last year (it was the second cake I'd decorated in my entire life, and wasn't that enjoyable for me, but I was determined she'd have a Care Bear cake!):



That outfit is just too cute!!!  I can't believe you made it by hand! The cake is great too!




billwendy said:


> Oh my - I feel so sorry for her!!! Hopefully they can figure things out really really quickly!!!! Prayers being said!!
> 
> Jessica - here is my first taggie blankie!! Im also making a tiny rag quilt to match - how big do you think it needs to be??? My taggie is 12x12 - is that okay???




Great taggie! Just too cute!


----------



## jessica52877

Tracie said:


> Hey Jessica,
> 
> Did Dallas get mail yet???
> 
> Tracie



Why in fact he got a package today. I didn't even open it like I usually do! I am sure he will be so excited. I'll hide the lego magazine until tomorrow so he isn't overwhelmed with 2 cool things in one day!



jham said:


> Well when you go to Disneyworld several times a year, I guess it's not such a big thing!  Why yes, I am jealous!
> 
> Oooh, what are your Disneyland trip dates?  (Don't ask me to do the math with your ticker). I think we'll be there in October!  Although the 1-4 will be pretty crowded because all of Utah has school out for fall break and about half of the state heads to Disneyland.  I'm thinking of missing that weekend and going the next.  It was really crowded last year.  I really love Disneyland in October!!!



He doesn't even think it is some big thing to go to Disney World. He really doesn't get how lucky of a little boy he is. Now when we go to Disneyland he is completely different and doesn't like it when we say we are going somewhere else for the day (unless another cool park) but always loves wherever we end up. Of course he would choose legoland over DL if he had to make a choice.


----------



## jham

I finally finished Marenna's Big Give piglet vida and hat!   I have to say I really enjoyed all the pinkness and ruffles!  And I even have a model the right size!  I swear the ruffles aren't as wonky as they look in the pictures.  The back ruffles are supposed to remind you of Piglet's shirt 


















and one more, just to make sure we have too much Lilys!


----------



## Tracie

jessica52877 said:


> Why in fact he got a package today. I didn't even open it like I usually do! I am sure he will be so excited. I'll hide the lego magazine until tomorrow so he isn't overwhelmed with 2 cool things in one day!



Oh good I was getting worried that it was lost!


----------



## jessica52877

jham said:


> I finally finished Marenna's Big Give piglet vida and hat!   I have to say I really enjoyed all the pinkness and ruffles!  And I even have a model the right size!  I swear the ruffles aren't as wonky as they look in the pictures.  The back ruffles are supposed to remind you of Piglet's shirt



I  it!


----------



## Tracie

jham said:


> I finally finished Marenna's Big Give piglet vida and hat!   I have to say I really enjoyed all the pinkness and ruffles!  And I even have a model the right size!  I swear the ruffles aren't as wonky as they look in the pictures.  The back ruffles are supposed to remind you of Piglet's shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one more, just to make sure we have too much Lilys!



I love too many Lilys!!  And love the piglet dress!  She is going to love it too!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

jham said:


> and one more, just to make sure we have too much Lilys!






BtW, I posted this on FB but when did Lily get to be so grown up looking???


----------



## tricia

jham said:


> I finally finished Marenna's Big Give piglet vida and hat!   I have to say I really enjoyed all the pinkness and ruffles!  And I even have a model the right size!  I swear the ruffles aren't as wonky as they look in the pictures.  The back ruffles are supposed to remind you of Piglet's shirt



Gorgeous, and of course the back reminds me of Piglets shirt.


----------



## tinashaver

Hello were back! We had a great time but it went way to fast and did not get everything done! We did end up joining the Disney vacation club  so we will have more chances to get things done. I would not suggest to ever go with a big group! We had 11 people 2 familys that could not get on the same page if you know what I mean. I think I cried due to stress and frustration 3 times! Not my idea of a magical trip but all in all it was great! I Think all the stuff made since we have been gone is really cute I love the villain Cinderella set! Well if you would like to see some of our pictures please feel free....


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

jham said:


> I finally finished Marenna's Big Give piglet vida and hat!   I have to say I really enjoyed all the pinkness and ruffles!  And I even have a model the right size!  I swear the ruffles aren't as wonky as they look in the pictures.  The back ruffles are supposed to remind you of Piglet's shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one more, just to make sure we have too much Lilys!



That is absolutely ADORABLE! The Hat is awesome.

So...I got my new sewing machine the other day....Brother CS600i....and I am being wimpy about taking it out of the box....I even set up my new sewing room (partially) and am organizing...all for the new sewing machine and of course to sew for the disney trip...Send me some good vibes...I really want to applique...I have read Heathers app tute...maybe 15 times!


----------



## Jennia

jham said:


> Well when you go to Disneyworld several times a year, I guess it's not such a big thing!  Why yes, I am jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh, what are your Disneyland trip dates?  (Don't ask me to do the math with your ticker). I think we'll be there in October!  Although the 1-4 will be pretty crowded because all of Utah has school out for fall break and about half of the state heads to Disneyland.  I'm thinking of missing that weekend and going the next.  It was really crowded last year.  I really love Disneyland in October!!!



We're going to arrive on Oct 8th and be in the parks from Oct 9th through Oct 11th. We've never been in the fall before, so I'm super excited. I originally asked DH to go, and after WDW he said he didn't want to go to Disney again so soon. . .then, after I got my mom to agree and we booked everything, he had a tantrum because he wasn't being included lol! 



Haganfam5 said:


> That outfit is just too cute!!!  I can't believe you made it by hand! The cake is great too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great taggie! Just too cute!



Thank you! It's pretty relaxing to sit on the couch and sew while watching a movie once dd is asleep. =) 



jham said:


> I finally finished Marenna's Big Give piglet vida and hat!   I have to say I really enjoyed all the pinkness and ruffles!  And I even have a model the right size!  I swear the ruffles aren't as wonky as they look in the pictures.  The back ruffles are supposed to remind you of Piglet's shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one more, just to make sure we have too much Lilys!



WOW that is absolutely AMAZING and I love the girliness of it!


----------



## t-beri

jham said:


> I finally finished Marenna's Big Give piglet vida and hat!   I have to say I really enjoyed all the pinkness and ruffles!  And I even have a model the right size!  I swear the ruffles aren't as wonky as they look in the pictures.  The back ruffles are supposed to remind you of Piglet's shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one more, just to make sure we have too much Lilys!



LOVE!  How cute is Lily....I can't believe she's gonna give up that outfit!!! LOL.  The hat is CUTE, sorry it caused you grief. I love the piglet button!!  

Marenna is gonna LOVER it


----------



## DisneyKings

jham said:


> I finally finished Marenna's Big Give piglet vida and hat!   I have to say I really enjoyed all the pinkness and ruffles!  And I even have a model the right size!  I swear the ruffles aren't as wonky as they look in the pictures.  The back ruffles are supposed to remind you of Piglet's shirt



Wow!  That is gorgeous!  She'll love it!


----------



## danicaw

jham said:


> I finally finished Marenna's Big Give piglet vida and hat!   I have to say I really enjoyed all the pinkness and ruffles!  And I even have a model the right size!  I swear the ruffles aren't as wonky as they look in the pictures.  The back ruffles are supposed to remind you of Piglet's shirt



Love it  ! Soo cute, she will love it, I am sure. 
Love the back ruffles and the mickey head buttons. 



tinashaver said:


> Hello were back! We had a great time but it went way to fast and did not get everything done! We did end up joining the Disney vacation club  so we will have more chances to get things done. I would not suggest to ever go with a big group! We had 11 people 2 familys that could not get on the same page if you know what I mean. I think I cried due to stress and frustration 3 times! Not my idea of a magical trip but all in all it was great! I Think all the stuff made since we have been gone is really cute I love the villain Cinderella set! Well if you would like to see some of our pictures please feel free....



Welcome Home! and let me tell you that is a phrase I love hearing when we are at WDW. So welcome to DVC also, it is one of the best purchases we ever made 
I know what you mean about big groups. We have tried it a couple of times with mixed results. Glad you still had a good time.


----------



## Haganfam5

jham said:


> I finally finished Marenna's Big Give piglet vida and hat!   I have to say I really enjoyed all the pinkness and ruffles!  And I even have a model the right size!  I swear the ruffles aren't as wonky as they look in the pictures.  The back ruffles are supposed to remind you of Piglet's shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one more, just to make sure we have too much Lilys!




*That has to be one of the most cutest dresses I have ever seen!!!!!   I love pink and polka dots and the piglet is just to die for!!  I am in love with it!  Excellent work!!*


----------



## princessmom29

mom2prettyprincess said:


> That is absolutely ADORABLE! The Hat is awesome.
> 
> So...I got my new sewing machine the other day....Brother CS600i....and I am being wimpy about taking it out of the box....I even set up my new sewing room (partially) and am organizing...all for the new sewing machine and of course to sew for the disney trip...Send me some good vibes...I really want to applique...I have read Heathers app tute...maybe 15 times!



I got the same machine about two weeks ago. I was nervous about pulling it out too b/c I have never used a digital machine. It was suprisingly easy, and the manual wasx pretty clear about what to do. Just take the plunge would be my advice. Good luck with the applique. I have yet to try one on the new machine, but that is on my to do list!


----------



## tricia

tinashaver said:


> Hello were back! We had a great time but it went way to fast and did not get everything done! We did end up joining the Disney vacation club  so we will have more chances to get things done. I would not suggest to ever go with a big group! We had 11 people 2 familys that could not get on the same page if you know what I mean. I think I cried due to stress and frustration 3 times! Not my idea of a magical trip but all in all it was great! I Think all the stuff made since we have been gone is really cute I love the villain Cinderella set! Well if you would like to see some of our pictures please feel free....



Loved your pics.  Sorry you had a bit of a frustrating time.  We did OK, last time we had a big group (12), but I had low expectations going in.  I know how my brothers can be.  I basically sent them each a package that had my timetable on it and said that if you want to be with me then show up at the food court by 8:30 am.  If not, I will see you at dinner (we had ADR,s together every night and we all had the dining plan)  Worked out OK, cause we had some late risers, and also a couple of eager beavers in the mornings.  But, if I had to wait for people all the time, or if people changed plans on me etc. I would have been frustrated too.  Basically my family just did what we wanted and let anyone else who wanted to do the same tag along.


----------



## livndisney

jham said:


> I finally finished Marenna's Big Give piglet vida and hat!   I have to say I really enjoyed all the pinkness and ruffles!  And I even have a model the right size!  I swear the ruffles aren't as wonky as they look in the pictures.  The back ruffles are supposed to remind you of Piglet's shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one more, just to make sure we have too much Lilys!



Oh My word!!! How adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## the_seamstress

Sorry, I'm still reading,quite a few pages back.
but I had something happen this AM, 
that I reeeally wanted to get you'all's OPINIONS ON & EXPERIENCES WITH something ...

Without explaining ALL the tiny details of the current situation = 
*
MY QUESTIONS to all you lovely ladies (&Tom) =
From your experiences of sending & receiving things like that ...*

*WithOUT alot of tape being used to sqwuash it all down
AND without the outer edges of the envelope becoming too distorted 
('cuz my post offices will NOT take them that way! *

*1. HOW MANY 3T OVERALLS CAN YOU GET TO FIT IN A FLAT RATE USPS ENVELOPE?*
... at the same time 


*1. IF You Have Gotten/Received more than ONE 3T Overalls to FIT in a Flat Rate Envelope =
HOW DID YOU/THEY FOLD THEM TO GET THEM TO FIT?*
Inquiring Minds Wanna Know! pleeeeeease!

I've really TRIED (many times) to get more than ONE overall into a Flat Rate Envelope & COULD NOT! At least, NOT WITHOUT rumpling the edges of the envelope & having to tape it all down = of which the post offices here = They rejected it & MADE me re-pack in it in a Tyvek or Box and pay for extra shipping, of course! ggrrrrr ...

I was recently told =
"_______ (another seamstress) fits in three pairs of overalls for me all the time." 
"I receive three or four packages every week like this the designers just tape it all down" 
"I don't understand why you think it is that much, when four pairs of shoes only cost me $5"

I replied = "I was just going by the USPS online Calculator & the weight of the items."

_(I didn't SAY these next things, but I sure thought them.)_
HOW the h3ck do FOUR PAIRS OF SHOES FIT into a Flat Rate Envelope!! Let alone, 3 overalls!! I gotta SEE THIS!
It's NOT that I disbelieve it can be done = I just don't know/understand H-O-W they can do that OR more importantly = H-O-W I can repeat it!


----------



## jham

Jennia said:


> We're going to arrive on Oct 8th and be in the parks from Oct 9th through Oct 11th. We've never been in the fall before, so I'm super excited. I originally asked DH to go, and after WDW he said he didn't want to go to Disney again so soon. . .then, after I got my mom to agree and we booked everything, he had a tantrum because he wasn't being included lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It's pretty relaxing to sit on the couch and sew while watching a movie once dd is asleep. =)
> 
> 
> 
> WOW that is absolutely AMAZING and I love the girliness of it!



Thanks everyone for you compliments on the dress!  

We will probably be in DL October 7-11  I'm supposedly not allowed to book anything until May though (according to DH) so I don't have a ticker yet.   Where are you staying?


----------



## LisaNJ25

Haganfam5 said:


> *That has to be one of the most cutest dresses I have ever seen!!!!!   I love pink and polka dots and the piglet is just to die for!!  I am in love with it!  Excellent work!!*



Me to.. I absolutely love it. I am normally not a huge piglet fan but I think I need one of those in my size lolololol


----------



## tinashaver

danicaw said:


> Love it  ! Soo cute, she will love it, I am sure.
> Love the back ruffles and the mickey head buttons.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome Home! and let me tell you that is a phrase I love hearing when we are at WDW. So welcome to DVC also, it is one of the best purchases we ever made
> I know what you mean about big groups. We have tried it a couple of times with mixed results. Glad you still had a good time.


Thank you we are excited about DVC we got the 3 day disney cruise so now we get to plan for that! woo hoo! 



tricia said:


> Loved your pics.  Sorry you had a bit of a frustrating time.  We did OK, last time we had a big group (12), but I had low expectations going in.  I know how my brothers can be.  I basically sent them each a package that had my timetable on it and said that if you want to be with me then show up at the food court by 8:30 am.  If not, I will see you at dinner (we had ADR,s together every night and we all had the dining plan)  Worked out OK, cause we had some late risers, and also a couple of eager beavers in the mornings.  But, if I had to wait for people all the time, or if people changed plans on me etc. I would have been frustrated too.  Basically my family just did what we wanted and let anyone else who wanted to do the same tag along.


Thats what I wanted to do was make an itenerary but my brother "our group leader" who did a good job did not want to plan out to much.... I think we should have! haha We had some fast walker then us with a 2 year old trying to keep up haha I had alot of fun when it was just us mom, dad, and my brother. But his wife family just kept complaining, walk off from the group not wanting to walk   They didn't even do world showcase we had a blast the guys shared beer around the world then all off us shared food and pastries around the world! they missed out cause it was good! man I want a Neapolitan


----------



## Jennia

jham said:


> Thanks everyone for you compliments on the dress!
> 
> We will probably be in DL October 7-11  I'm supposedly not allowed to book anything until May though (according to DH) so I don't have a ticker yet.   Where are you staying?




Oooh, awesome!!! Maybe we could meet up for lunch/going on some rides while we're there. =) We'll be staying at Paradise Pier, it's going to be our first time there.  Where are you going to be staying?


----------



## phins_jazy

jham said:


> I finally finished Marenna's Big Give piglet vida and hat!   I have to say I really enjoyed all the pinkness and ruffles!  And I even have a model the right size!  I swear the ruffles aren't as wonky as they look in the pictures.  The back ruffles are supposed to remind you of Piglet's shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one more, just to make sure we have too much Lilys!



Oh I love, love, love this!!!!!



the_seamstress said:


> Sorry, I'm still reading,quite a few pages back.
> but I had something happen this AM,
> that I reeeally wanted to get you'all's OPINIONS ON & EXPERIENCES WITH something ...
> 
> Without explaining ALL the tiny details of the current situation =
> *
> MY QUESTIONS to all you lovely ladies (&Tom) =
> From your experiences of sending & receiving things like that ...*
> 
> *WithOUT alot of tape being used to sqwuash it all down
> AND without the outer edges of the envelope becoming too distorted
> ('cuz my post offices will NOT take them that way! *
> 
> *1. HOW MANY 3T OVERALLS CAN YOU GET TO FIT IN A FLAT RATE USPS ENVELOPE?*
> ... at the same time
> 
> 
> *1. IF You Have Gotten/Received more than ONE 3T Overalls to FIT in a Flat Rate Envelope =
> HOW DID YOU/THEY FOLD THEM TO GET THEM TO FIT?*
> Inquiring Minds Wanna Know! pleeeeeease!
> 
> I've really TRIED (many times) to get more than ONE overall into a Flat Rate Envelope & COULD NOT! At least, NOT WITHOUT rumpling the edges of the envelope & having to tape it all down = of which the post offices here = They rejected it & MADE me re-pack in it in a Tyvek or Box and pay for extra shipping, of course! ggrrrrr ...
> 
> I was recently told =
> "_______ (another seamstress) fits in three pairs of overalls for me all the time."
> "I receive three or four packages every week like this the designers just tape it all down"
> "I don't understand why you think it is that much, when four pairs of shoes only cost me $5"
> 
> I replied = "I was just going by the USPS online Calculator & the weight of the items."
> 
> _(I didn't SAY these next things, but I sure thought them.)_
> HOW the h3ck do FOUR PAIRS OF SHOES FIT into a Flat Rate Envelope!! Let alone, 3 overalls!! I gotta SEE THIS!
> It's NOT that I disbelieve it can be done = I just don't know/understand H-O-W they can do that OR more importantly = H-O-W I can repeat it!



Maybe a flat rate box?  I use those all the time.  I can't fit anything into the envelopes but the long skinny boxes I can fit a ton in there!


----------



## teresajoy

Wendy, I'm glad to hear the fundraiser went so well!!



livndisney said:


> My cousin had her first baby a few days ago. She was released from the Hospital, but she is not doing well at all. They think she may be in conjestive heart failure and she is not 30. She is struggling for breath and very swollen. She has more Dr appt tomorrow-one with a heart specialist.



Oh no Cindee! I pray she will be ok. 


*Toadstool* said:


> OMgosh! Thank you for posting that!
> I actually went to New Orleans today on a hot date with my hubby. I decided to go into pottery barn to ask them about the sheets. I was pretty embarassed when she explained that this was the proper way to make a bed. I don't think I'll be making my DD's bed all fancy like everyday. Maybe for pictures though.



No problem! And, just for the record, I never make my beds like that either! 



billwendy said:


> Oh my - I feel so sorry for her!!! Hopefully they can figure things out really really quickly!!!! Prayers being said!!
> 
> Jessica - here is my first taggie blankie!! Im also making a tiny rag quilt to match - how big do you think it needs to be??? My taggie is 12x12 - is that okay???



That is so cute Wendy! 



Jennia said:


> Here's the LAST thing I'll probably sew totally by hand:



The dress is just adorable!!! I love it!

And, great job on the cake! 



jham said:


> I finally finished Marenna's Big Give piglet vida and hat!   I have to say I really enjoyed all the pinkness and ruffles!  And I even have a model the right size!  I swear the ruffles aren't as wonky as they look in the pictures.  The back ruffles are supposed to remind you of Piglet's shirt



Jeanne, that is just DARLING!!! I adore it!!! Marenna is going to go crazy for that!!! I love the little Piglet on the hat too! 



tinashaver said:


> Hello were back! We had a great time but it went way to fast and did not get everything done! We did end up joining the Disney vacation club  so we will have more chances to get things done. I would not suggest to ever go with a big group! We had 11 people 2 familys that could not get on the same page if you know what I mean. I think I cried due to stress and frustration 3 times! Not my idea of a magical trip but all in all it was great! I Think all the stuff made since we have been gone is really cute I love the villain Cinderella set! Well if you would like to see some of our pictures please feel free....



Welcome back! I'm sorry you didn't have a great time!


the_seamstress said:


> Sorry, I'm still reading,quite a few pages back.
> but I had something happen this AM,
> that I reeeally wanted to get you'all's OPINIONS ON & EXPERIENCES WITH something ...
> 
> Without explaining ALL the tiny details of the current situation =
> *
> MY QUESTIONS to all you lovely ladies (&Tom) =
> From your experiences of sending & receiving things like that ...*
> 
> *WithOUT alot of tape being used to sqwuash it all down
> AND without the outer edges of the envelope becoming too distorted
> ('cuz my post offices will NOT take them that way! *
> 
> *1. HOW MANY 3T OVERALLS CAN YOU GET TO FIT IN A FLAT RATE USPS ENVELOPE?*
> ... at the same time
> 
> 
> *1. IF You Have Gotten/Received more than ONE 3T Overalls to FIT in a Flat Rate Envelope =
> HOW DID YOU/THEY FOLD THEM TO GET THEM TO FIT?*
> Inquiring Minds Wanna Know! pleeeeeease!
> 
> I've really TRIED (many times) to get more than ONE overall into a Flat Rate Envelope & COULD NOT! At least, NOT WITHOUT rumpling the edges of the envelope & having to tape it all down = of which the post offices here = They rejected it & MADE me re-pack in it in a Tyvek or Box and pay for extra shipping, of course! ggrrrrr ...
> 
> I was recently told =
> "_______ (another seamstress) fits in three pairs of overalls for me all the time."
> "I receive three or four packages every week like this the designers just tape it all down"
> "I don't understand why you think it is that much, when four pairs of shoes only cost me $5"
> 
> I replied = "I was just going by the USPS online Calculator & the weight of the items."
> 
> _(I didn't SAY these next things, but I sure thought them.)_
> HOW the h3ck do FOUR PAIRS OF SHOES FIT into a Flat Rate Envelope!! Let alone, 3 overalls!! I gotta SEE THIS!
> It's NOT that I disbelieve it can be done = I just don't know/understand H-O-W they can do that OR more importantly = H-O-W I can repeat it!




I seriously don't see how that is possible, but if anyone here knows how to do that, I want to know how!


----------



## Flea

jham said:


>




The dress is lovely BUT....... Those boots are rockin  I want a pair for me - I love pink 


Now I have a dilemma - if you were my ruffler foot where would you be?????? I've pulled everything out of my craft room with no luck. I think I know that it's in a black box with my disney stickers only because that box is missing too and they were last seen in the same vicinity 

I have 2 pettiskirts to make for a friend this week (they are for her mums funeral at her mums request - her mum has terminal cancer and only been given a couple of weeks  ) I made the last 2 by hand but they took me all week.....I have a friend lending me hers but I only just learned how to drive my one


----------



## jessica52877

the_seamstress said:


> Sorry, I'm still reading,quite a few pages back.
> but I had something happen this AM,
> that I reeeally wanted to get you'all's OPINIONS ON & EXPERIENCES WITH something ...
> 
> Without explaining ALL the tiny details of the current situation =
> *
> MY QUESTIONS to all you lovely ladies (&Tom) =
> From your experiences of sending & receiving things like that ...*
> 
> *WithOUT alot of tape being used to sqwuash it all down
> AND without the outer edges of the envelope becoming too distorted
> ('cuz my post offices will NOT take them that way! *
> 
> *1. HOW MANY 3T OVERALLS CAN YOU GET TO FIT IN A FLAT RATE USPS ENVELOPE?*
> ... at the same time
> 
> 
> *1. IF You Have Gotten/Received more than ONE 3T Overalls to FIT in a Flat Rate Envelope =
> HOW DID YOU/THEY FOLD THEM TO GET THEM TO FIT?*
> Inquiring Minds Wanna Know! pleeeeeease!
> 
> I've really TRIED (many times) to get more than ONE overall into a Flat Rate Envelope & COULD NOT! At least, NOT WITHOUT rumpling the edges of the envelope & having to tape it all down = of which the post offices here = They rejected it & MADE me re-pack in it in a Tyvek or Box and pay for extra shipping, of course! ggrrrrr ...
> 
> I was recently told =
> "_______ (another seamstress) fits in three pairs of overalls for me all the time."
> "I receive three or four packages every week like this the designers just tape it all down"
> "I don't understand why you think it is that much, when four pairs of shoes only cost me $5"
> 
> I replied = "I was just going by the USPS online Calculator & the weight of the items."
> 
> _(I didn't SAY these next things, but I sure thought them.)_
> HOW the h3ck do FOUR PAIRS OF SHOES FIT into a Flat Rate Envelope!! Let alone, 3 overalls!! I gotta SEE THIS!
> It's NOT that I disbelieve it can be done = I just don't know/understand H-O-W they can do that OR more importantly = H-O-W I can repeat it!



My post office will not allow tape on the flat rate envelopes anywhere! I can cheat a little by taping on the label but they aren't fond of that either and they send them back. No way would more then one pair go in. People like that irritate me!


----------



## the_seamstress

phins_jazy said:


> Maybe a flat rate box?  I use those all the time.  I can't fit anything into the envelopes but the long skinny boxes I can fit a ton in there!


nope, I triple checked that ... 
She's definitely talking about the Flat Rate Envelope.
She even quoted the price for the envelope.
Unfortunately, the flat rate BOX is closer to the price she didn't want to pay.
*Thanks, though, that was a great idea.*


teresajoy said:


> I seriously don't see how that is possible, but if anyone here knows how to do that, I want to know how!


See, I just don't get it either.


jessica52877 said:


> My post office will not allow tape on the flat rate envelopes anywhere! I can cheat a little by taping on the label but they aren't fond of that either and they send them back. No way would more then one pair go in. People like that irritate me!


I'm more irritated by the fact that she swears another seamstress can do it & I can't figure it out.
I love puzzles, but can't stand it when I can't solve them, ya know.
but, hey, it would be nice, saving money on shipping like that.  right?!


----------



## DisneyMOM09

question~ For those of you who have had the fabric dept in your Walmart shut down, did they get rid of the 1.50 and clearance spot first???? I went to my Walmart on Saturday and they had taken down the 1.50 fabric and I was just looking at my reciept and notice that ALL of the fabric I purchased was on sale. Now I am getting nervous and wondering if they are going to gt rid of the fabric dept in my Walmart???  

Now I am thinking I need to go scoop up as much fabric from there as possible while it is on sale!!!


----------



## the_seamstress

DisneyMOM09 said:


> question~ For those of you who have had the fabric dept in your Walmart shut down, did they get rid of the 1.50 and clearance spot first???? I went to my Walmart on Saturday and they had taken down the 1.50 fabric and I was just looking at my reciept and notice that ALL of the fabric I purchased was on sale. Now I am getting nervous and wondering if they are going to gt rid of the fabric dept in my Walmart???
> 
> Now I am thinking I need to go scoop up as much fabric from there as possible while it is on sale!!!


We have 4 walmarts near here, and all 4 had fabric sections.
Then, when one did it's remodeling, their fabric section just POOF! disappeared, no clearance or anything (that I know of) ...
Then, the next one did it's remodeling, their fabric section just got cut down to 1 isle & no walkway bins. ... but they did have a bit of clearance as they were doing that.

I just keep praying the other 2 are left untouched for awhile longer.


----------



## livndisney

I just got a call from Walmart management on the fabric departments. It seems to be true-they are ALL going away.

When a store is remodeled (and most are currently scheduled) the fabric goes Bye bye.

I am not pleased, but did have a very productive conversation with this Manager. He seemed to be on our "side" and will relate that to the higher ups. But I am not holding my breath. Come August my local Walmart will start the remodel. The fabric should start going on sale in May.


----------



## MouseTriper

jham said:


> i finally finished marenna's big give piglet vida and hat!   I have to say i really enjoyed all the pinkness and ruffles!  And i even have a model the right size!  I swear the ruffles aren't as wonky as they look in the pictures.  The back ruffles are supposed to remind you of piglet's shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one more, just to make sure we have too much lilys!



*oh my gosh....i am in love with this!!!  Taylor would flip for one of these...she loves piglet!!!   You did an amazing job...a totally amazing, stunning, supercalifragalistic awesome job!!!.......i just love it!!!!!!*


----------



## MouseTriper

Hey what happened to those awesome Piglet pics???


----------



## froggy33

My little ol' Walmart in Kansas has a pretty nice fabric section.  They have a ton in stock and keep adding.  They have put some stuff on Clearance...a lot of it is Disney...but they do keep adding.  In fact they just added a little area for fat quarters and strip bundles.  I check every time I go though, just in case!!


----------



## MouseTriper

Okay so who has been to Disneyland in the summer????  My twin sister and I may be headed to California this summer with the kids and if so will be hitting Disneyland!!   Is it just as crowded in the summer as Disney World?  Is there a better summer month to go?  If we go my sister also wants to go to Knott's Berry Farm....have any of you ever made a custom outfit for Knott's?


----------



## 3goofyboys

jham said:


> I finally finished Marenna's Big Give piglet vida and hat!   I have to say I really enjoyed all the pinkness and ruffles!  And I even have a model the right size!  I swear the ruffles aren't as wonky as they look in the pictures.  The back ruffles are supposed to remind you of Piglet's shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one more, just to make sure we have too much Lilys!



That is amazing, I am in love!!! Plus, I love the super sassy boots!


----------



## Canyon girl

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I don't know if anyone responded to this but photography companies sell vests like that.  So try online at professional camera services and you should be able to find one.  HTH!



Thank you so much!  I couldn't bear the thought of a fishing vest, so I am glad that there is another alternative.  I am off to the camera websites!


----------



## DisneyMOM09

livndisney said:


> I just got a call from Walmart management on the fabric departments. It seems to be true-they are ALL going away.
> 
> When a store is remodeled (and most are currently scheduled) the fabric goes Bye bye.
> 
> I am not pleased, but did have a very productive conversation with this Manager. He seemed to be on our "side" and will relate that to the higher ups. But I am not holding my breath. Come August my local Walmart will start the remodel. The fabric should start going on sale in May.



Ohhh noo! That is really upsetting to me. The closest store I have other than Walmart is Hancock Fabrics and Hobby Lobby (they are right beside each other) and they are 30-45 minutes away ffor my house. So, I am guessing since my fabric is going on sale then I should start picking up extra here and there since it will probably be gone soon! I wonder what they are going to put in it's place?


----------



## Twins+2more

Okay guys, it my turn to request the "power of prayer".  

After school today Chianna, my oldest (9 yrs old) was showing me her Developing breast and teasing her i lightly squeezed it and noticed it was VERY HARD.  So I took her to her room and had her take off her shirt and I did a breast exam on her.  She has a walnut size AND a small grape size lump in her right breast.  

Of course I called my mom then the doctor....hey, we all know that mom knows best.  We have the first avaiable appointment in the morning.   Of course husband is woking, so he won't even be in town.  But im so scared after just telling her that we are not gooing to stress out or think about it I am! ! ! 

I would just appreciate any prayers you may say this evening for strength and the well being of my "baby".  Thanks


----------



## phins_jazy

Canyon girl said:


> Thank you so much!  I couldn't bear the thought of a fishing vest, so I am glad that there is another alternative.  I am off to the camera websites!



I did a quick search at my favorite photo site and found a whole page of em!
http://www.adorama.com/searchsite/default.aspx?searchinfo=vest



Twins+2more said:


> Okay guys, it my turn to request the "power of prayer".
> 
> After school today Chianna, my oldest (9 yrs old) was showing me her Developing breast and teasing her i lightly squeezed it and noticed it was VERY HARD.  So I took her to her room and had her take off her shirt and I did a breast exam on her.  She has a walnut size AND a small grape size lump in her right breast.
> 
> Of course I called my mom then the doctor....hey, we all know that mom knows best.  We have the first avaiable appointment in the morning.   Of course husband is woking, so he won't even be in town.  But im so scared after just telling her that we are not gooing to stress out or think about it I am! ! !
> 
> I would just appreciate any prayers you may say this evening for strength and the well being of my "baby".  Thanks



Prayers going out!  I hope it's nothing.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## bclydia

twob4him said:


>


Really cute!!



2cutekidz said:


>


This is fabulous!! 




livndisney said:


> My cousin had her first baby a few days ago. She was released from the Hospital, but she is not doing well at all. They think she may be in conjestive heart failure and she is not 30. She is struggling for breath and very swollen. She has more Dr appt tomorrow-one with a heart specialist.


Praying for her and her baby...




jham said:


>


This may be my favourite vida yet.  Can't wait until my copy of that pattern gets here.



Twins+2more said:


> Okay guys, it my turn to request the "power of prayer".
> 
> After school today Chianna, my oldest (9 yrs old) was showing me her Developing breast and teasing her i lightly squeezed it and noticed it was VERY HARD.  So I took her to her room and had her take off her shirt and I did a breast exam on her.  She has a walnut size AND a small grape size lump in her right breast.
> 
> Of course I called my mom then the doctor....hey, we all know that mom knows best.  We have the first available appointment in the morning.   Of course husband is working, so he won't even be in town.  But i'm so scared after just telling her that we are not going to stress out or think about it I am! ! !
> 
> I would just appreciate any prayers you may say this evening for strength and the well being of my "baby".  Thanks


Oh, I don't blame you for being worried, I would be stressing too.  I'll be praying for you both!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Haganfam5 said:


> Oh, BTW, does anyone have any ideas for something Peter Pan or Captain Hook for my son to wear?  I went to the Disney store and they don't have one shirt with Peter Pan on it and I have not been successful in finding and fabric with them either. My girls are doing a tink/faries day and I don't have anything for my son to wear. I appliqued once (the hat from cat in the hat last month) and that was the only thing I have done (so it can't be too complicated). Maybe just a hook? Any suggestions or easy clip art links?....maybe if they are very easy ......Thanks!



I've been able to get some off of  But it is hard to find. The captain hook is a flannel, which I think works okay for shorts. 



jham said:


> I finally finished Marenna's Big Give piglet vida and hat!   I have to say I really enjoyed all the pinkness and ruffles!  And I even have a model the right size!  I swear the ruffles aren't as wonky as they look in the pictures.  The back ruffles are supposed to remind you of Piglet's shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one more, just to make sure we have too much Lilys!







Twins+2more said:


> Okay guys, it my turn to request the "power of prayer".
> 
> After school today Chianna, my oldest (9 yrs old) was showing me her Developing breast and teasing her i lightly squeezed it and noticed it was VERY HARD.  So I took her to her room and had her take off her shirt and I did a breast exam on her.  She has a walnut size AND a small grape size lump in her right breast.
> 
> Of course I called my mom then the doctor....hey, we all know that mom knows best.  We have the first avaiable appointment in the morning.   Of course husband is woking, so he won't even be in town.  But im so scared after just telling her that we are not gooing to stress out or think about it I am! ! !
> 
> I would just appreciate any prayers you may say this evening for strength and the well being of my "baby".  Thanks



I want to know how you make out at the Dr. It's probably something simple, like a cyst due to developing hormones. But it's good to get it taken care of early!


----------



## livndisney

Twins+2more said:


> Okay guys, it my turn to request the "power of prayer".
> 
> After school today Chianna, my oldest (9 yrs old) was showing me her Developing breast and teasing her i lightly squeezed it and noticed it was VERY HARD.  So I took her to her room and had her take off her shirt and I did a breast exam on her.  She has a walnut size AND a small grape size lump in her right breast.
> 
> Of course I called my mom then the doctor....hey, we all know that mom knows best.  We have the first avaiable appointment in the morning.   Of course husband is woking, so he won't even be in town.  But im so scared after just telling her that we are not gooing to stress out or think about it I am! ! !
> 
> I would just appreciate any prayers you may say this evening for strength and the well being of my "baby".  Thanks



Prayers being said!


----------



## Jajone

billwendy said:


> Oh my - I feel so sorry for her!!! Hopefully they can figure things out really really quickly!!!! Prayers being said!!
> 
> Jessica - here is my first taggie blankie!! Im also making a tiny rag quilt to match - how big do you think it needs to be??? My taggie is 12x12 - is that okay???


Love the taggie blanket. Santa made 2 for DS2 this last xmas. He picks out his Disney souveniors by feeling the "tags". Apparently Pooh has the best since he now owns 3 of those too.



jessica52877 said:


> LOL! I almost have a whole trip planned with only 1 park day and 7 days at disney but doing things around the area more. But staying at POP.
> 
> 
> 
> I usually just grab from the computer by using their picture button (looks like how you do it) but this time I used HTML to post in the actual message so I could put words under each picture.


You have to give me that list. DD9 and I are taking a mother/daughter trip this August and are staying at POP. She is much like Dallas and can't understand how some kids at school have never been there. I have to remind her that each family chooses to spend their money and vacations differently, yet she still just doesn't understand why


----------



## the_seamstress

Twins+2more said:


> Okay guys, it my turn to request the "power of prayer".
> 
> After school today Chianna, my oldest (9 yrs old) was showing me her Developing breast and teasing her i lightly squeezed it and noticed it was VERY HARD.  So I took her to her room and had her take off her shirt and I did a breast exam on her.  She has a walnut size AND a small grape size lump in her right breast.
> 
> Of course I called my mom then the doctor....hey, we all know that mom knows best.  We have the first avaiable appointment in the morning.   Of course husband is woking, so he won't even be in town.  But im so scared after just telling her that we are not gooing to stress out or think about it I am! ! !
> 
> I would just appreciate any prayers you may say this evening for strength and the well being of my "baby".  Thanks


I recall something like this happening to me when I was quite young. I don't recall medical terms, but I do remember having it looked at & having to use warm/hot compresses for a long while ... As I look back on it now, I figure it must have been hormones & a blocked duct or something. ... It's been fine ever since, though.

*Well Wishes to You Both!*


livndisney said:


> My cousin had her first baby a few days ago. She was released from the Hospital, but she is not doing well at all. They think she may be in conjestive heart failure and she is not 30. She is struggling for breath and very swollen. She has more Dr appt tomorrow-one with a heart specialist.


 I hope she's okay and feels better soon! ...


----------



## jham

Cindee, how is your cousin?



Jennia said:


> Oooh, awesome!!! Maybe we could meet up for lunch/going on some rides while we're there. =) We'll be staying at Paradise Pier, it's going to be our first time there.  Where are you going to be staying?



Yes, we must!  I too am leaving DH at home.  I'm not sure where we're staying yet but probably the Anaheim Fairfield.  I've never stayed at Paradise Pier!  It's the only DL hotel I haven't stayed in, so if they come up with a good deal, I'm there!



MouseTriper said:


> Okay so who has been to Disneyland in the summer????  My twin sister and I may be headed to California this summer with the kids and if so will be hitting Disneyland!!   Is it just as crowded in the summer as Disney World?  Is there a better summer month to go?  If we go my sister also wants to go to Knott's Berry Farm....have any of you ever made a custom outfit for Knott's?



I've been in the summer.  To me, DL never seems as crowded as DW.  The last 2 summer trips I took I think were both in June.  It was less crowded in early June. I think there is a mini TR of my one day there somewhere within my first Disneyworld TR.   I think local schools didn't get out until mid-June.  I went to Knott's when Lily was 1 so it was before my sewing days so no custom, if I made one now it would be Snoopy I guess because of Camp Snoopy.  



Twins+2more said:


> Okay guys, it my turn to request the "power of prayer".
> 
> After school today Chianna, my oldest (9 yrs old) was showing me her Developing breast and teasing her i lightly squeezed it and noticed it was VERY HARD.  So I took her to her room and had her take off her shirt and I did a breast exam on her.  She has a walnut size AND a small grape size lump in her right breast.
> 
> Of course I called my mom then the doctor....hey, we all know that mom knows best.  We have the first avaiable appointment in the morning.   Of course husband is woking, so he won't even be in town.  But im so scared after just telling her that we are not gooing to stress out or think about it I am! ! !
> 
> I would just appreciate any prayers you may say this evening for strength and the well being of my "baby".  Thanks



Prayers!  Hopefully everything is just fine.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Twins+2more said:


> Okay guys, it my turn to request the "power of prayer".
> 
> After school today Chianna, my oldest (9 yrs old) was showing me her Developing breast and teasing her i lightly squeezed it and noticed it was VERY HARD.  So I took her to her room and had her take off her shirt and I did a breast exam on her.  She has a walnut size AND a small grape size lump in her right breast.
> 
> Of course I called my mom then the doctor....hey, we all know that mom knows best.  We have the first avaiable appointment in the morning.   Of course husband is woking, so he won't even be in town.  But im so scared after just telling her that we are not gooing to stress out or think about it I am! ! !
> 
> I would just appreciate any prayers you may say this evening for strength and the well being of my "baby".  Thanks



Prayers being said.  I know that this can be terribly scary but I can't imagine what you are going through as a mother.    I will tell you that I get a lot of benign cysts and have had a couple of lumpectomies (I had cancer at 25 so anything "suspicious" comes out now!).  Did the lumps hurt when you checked them out?  If she felt something when you pressed on them- that's actually a really good sign.  Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## anewvance

Ok I finished my other daughters dress for our Disney trip.  I am not sewing again for long long time.  I don't have the patience or the talent to do this stuff!  But it turned out decent and she is happy with it so that's what really matters.


----------



## twob4him

livndisney said:


> My cousin had her first baby a few days ago. She was released from the Hospital, but she is not doing well at all. They think she may be in conjestive heart failure and she is not 30. She is struggling for breath and very swollen. She has more Dr appt tomorrow-one with a heart specialist.


Cindy I am really sorry about this and will pray for her and all of you! Glad she is going to a specialist!



jham said:


> I finally finished Marenna's Big Give piglet vida and hat!   I have to say I really enjoyed all the pinkness and ruffles!  And I even have a model the right size!  I swear the ruffles aren't as wonky as they look in the pictures.  The back ruffles are supposed to remind you of Piglet's shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one more, just to make sure we have too much Lilys!




OMGoodness! I just fell in love  This is seriously the cutest thing I have ever set my eyes on! I want one!!!!!!!!!  



tricia said:


> Oh, I am so happy.  I just got an email from my cousin and her daughter loves the outfit I made her and it fit perfectly.  Even insisted on wearing it right away. (Mom said that was quite a fashion statement as it is still cold up here and she had to wear warm clothes underneath)  Anyway, here are the pics she sent me.



Very cute and look how happy she is! It does fit great!  Awesome job!



Twins+2more said:


> Okay guys, it my turn to request the "power of prayer".
> 
> After school today Chianna, my oldest (9 yrs old) was showing me her Developing breast and teasing her i lightly squeezed it and noticed it was VERY HARD.  So I took her to her room and had her take off her shirt and I did a breast exam on her.  She has a walnut size AND a small grape size lump in her right breast.
> 
> Of course I called my mom then the doctor....hey, we all know that mom knows best.  We have the first avaiable appointment in the morning.   Of course husband is woking, so he won't even be in town.  But im so scared after just telling her that we are not gooing to stress out or think about it I am! ! !
> 
> I would just appreciate any prayers you may say this evening for strength and the well being of my "baby".  Thanks


Michelle - prayers being said for Chianna! Please keep us posted! Big hugs for you and as you said...don't stress out! 



anewvance said:


> Ok I finished my other daughters dress for our Disney trip.  I am not sewing again for long long time.  I don't have the patience or the talent to do this stuff!  But it turned out decent and she is happy with it so that's what really matters.



It came out great! She looks so happy! Don't give up sewing yet!


----------



## aja319se

I had the same thing when I was her age (forever ago) and it was just hormones & tissues. I can totally relate to being nervous though. I'll be sending good karma thoughts your way..


----------



## billwendy

Twins+2more said:


> Okay guys, it my turn to request the "power of prayer".
> 
> After school today Chianna, my oldest (9 yrs old) was showing me her Developing breast and teasing her i lightly squeezed it and noticed it was VERY HARD.  So I took her to her room and had her take off her shirt and I did a breast exam on her.  She has a walnut size AND a small grape size lump in her right breast.
> 
> Of course I called my mom then the doctor....hey, we all know that mom knows best.  We have the first avaiable appointment in the morning.   Of course husband is woking, so he won't even be in town.  But im so scared after just telling her that we are not gooing to stress out or think about it I am! ! !
> 
> I would just appreciate any prayers you may say this evening for strength and the well being of my "baby".  Thanks



Will be saying prayers for you guys! So glad you got an early AM appointment....let us know how things go!


----------



## princessmom29

Twins+2more said:


> Okay guys, it my turn to request the "power of prayer".
> 
> After school today Chianna, my oldest (9 yrs old) was showing me her Developing breast and teasing her i lightly squeezed it and noticed it was VERY HARD.  So I took her to her room and had her take off her shirt and I did a breast exam on her.  She has a walnut size AND a small grape size lump in her right breast.
> 
> Of course I called my mom then the doctor....hey, we all know that mom knows best.  We have the first avaiable appointment in the morning.   Of course husband is woking, so he won't even be in town.  But im so scared after just telling her that we are not gooing to stress out or think about it I am! ! !
> 
> I would just appreciate any prayers you may say this evening for strength and the well being of my "baby".  Thanks



prayers being said! As several PP's have said it is pretty common to have this in puberty and is often just a cyst or blocked duct. Here's hoping its nothing!!!


----------



## Twins+2more

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Prayers being said.  I know that this can be terribly scary but I can't imagine what you are going through as a mother.    I will tell you that I get a lot of benign cysts and have had a couple of lumpectomies (I had cancer at 25 so anything "suspicious" comes out now!).  Did the lumps hurt when you checked them out?  If she felt something when you pressed on them- that's actually a really good sign.  Good luck and let us know how it goes.



She did not say, or act as if they were causing her any pain.  I told her to try and leave them alone.  

I will definatally keep everyone posted.  Im thinking she may have to get blood work, and/or a xray or ultrasound.  

Thank you for all the prayers and good thoughts.


----------



## Haganfam5

Hey, Just found it kind of funny, I don't know if anyone is watching House right now but he was just supposed to be in Middletown in Orange County New York, That would be our hospital just 8 minutes from us.  Just made me laugh for a second  because the doctor there didn't know what was wrong with the man who was sick......we have had a couple of experiences like that there too!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Haganfam5 said:


> Hey, Just found it kind of funny, I don't know if anyone is watching House right now but he was just supposed to be in Middletown in Orange County New York, That would be our hospital just 8 minutes from us.  Just made me laugh for a second  because the doctor there didn't know what was wrong with the man who was sick......we have had a couple of experiences like that there too!



I'm watching it!!!  Sorry to hear about your less than stellar doctors


----------



## mrsmiller

as I been in a state of perpetual depression, but decided that this is what keeps me going

Michelle: sorry for the many text---I tried sending you a slide (pictures) but had to do it one at a time--- something was up with photobucket also as it was taking me forever---

I hope everything is OK with Chianna I know it will

hope you like these


























the other ones I have to yet download in photobucket


wendy:




















(sorry for the bad fit but the dress form is a size 2 and the dress is size 7)

and some fabrics I ordered from fabricsgalore ---they were on sale!!!---







I specially love this one





part of my give project




which I am still working on (maybe I will redo !!!) i know, I know it looks really bad!!!!!!!

I will hopefully go back and read few pages

PS:  Crystal I email you



Linnette


----------



## revrob

mrsmiller said:


> as I been in a state of perpetual depression, but decided that this is what keeps me going
> 
> Michelle: sorry for the many text---I tried sending you a slide (pictures) but had to do it one at a time--- something was up with photobucket also as it was taking me forever---
> 
> I hope everything is OK with Chianna I know it will
> 
> hope you like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the other ones I have to yet download in photobucket
> 
> 
> wendy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the bad fit but the dress form is a size 2 and the dress is size 7)
> 
> and some fabrics I ordered from fabricsgalore ---they were on sale!!!---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I specially love this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> part of my give project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which I am still working on (maybe I will redo !!!) i know, I know it looks really bad!!!!!!!
> 
> I will hopefully go back and read few pages
> 
> PS:  Crystal I email you
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette




LINNETTE!  Those are FABULOUS!  TOTALLY FABULOUS!  I LOVE them all - and I hope that you'll tell me that you can either give me the name of a pattern, or a description of how to make the belle and tinkerbell dresses.  They are fabulous, and I think I need to make them!  AND the applique is very, very well done.  It is going to be loved, I'm sure!

I'm sorry you'e not been feeling well, but I hope that changes for you soon.  We miss you when you're not around!


----------



## MouseTriper

jham said:


> I've been in the summer.  To me, DL never seems as crowded as DW.  The last 2 summer trips I took I think were both in June.  It was less crowded in early June. I think there is a mini TR of my one day there somewhere within my first Disneyworld TR.   I think local schools didn't get out until mid-June.  I went to Knott's when Lily was 1 so it was before my sewing days so no custom, if I made one now it would be Snoopy I guess because of Camp Snoopy.


Thanks for all the information. Since my sister is a teacher I am sure we won't be able to go before mid-June.  Oh well, I'm just glad to hear it won't be as crowded as WDW.  LOL.  Yeah Camp Snoopy is a good idea!!!!!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Prayers being said.  I know that this can be terribly scary but I can't imagine what you are going through as a mother.    I will tell you that I get a lot of benign cysts and have had a couple of lumpectomies (I had cancer at 25 so anything "suspicious" comes out now!).  Did the lumps hurt when you checked them out?  If she felt something when you pressed on them- that's actually a really good sign.  Good luck and let us know how it goes.


I am glad you are okay now!!!!!!!!!!!



anewvance said:


> Ok I finished my other daughters dress for our Disney trip.  I am not sewing again for long long time.  I don't have the patience or the talent to do this stuff!  But it turned out decent and she is happy with it so that's what really matters.


I think you did a great job on this dress and your DD is a little cutie.



Twins+2more said:


> She did not say, or act as if they were causing her any pain.  I told her to try and leave them alone.
> 
> I will definatally keep everyone posted.  Im thinking she may have to get blood work, and/or a xray or ultrasound.
> 
> Thank you for all the prayers and good thoughts.


Aww, I will be praying for your DD.  Please let us know as soon as possible!!



mrsmiller said:


> as I been in a state of perpetual depression, but decided that this is what keeps me going
> 
> Michelle: sorry for the many text---I tried sending you a slide (pictures) but had to do it one at a time--- something was up with photobucket also as it was taking me forever---
> 
> I hope everything is OK with Chianna I know it will
> 
> hope you like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the other ones I have to yet download in photobucket
> 
> 
> wendy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the bad fit but the dress form is a size 2 and the dress is size 7)
> 
> and some fabrics I ordered from fabricsgalore ---they were on sale!!!---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I specially love this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> part of my give project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which I am still working on (maybe I will redo !!!) i know, I know it looks really bad!!!!!!!
> 
> I will hopefully go back and read few pages
> 
> PS:  Crystal I email you
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette


Oh Linnette...you must NEVER leave the boards!!!  I would miss you way too much.  I am sorry you have been feeling down lately.  I wish I could cheer ya up.  I LOVE all your new dresses...they are ADORABLE!!!  Did you hear me...ADORABLE!!!!!  And oh my gosh, the Genie looks FABULOUS...!!!!!  I don't think you need to redo him at all.


----------



## Haganfam5

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I'm watching it!!!  Sorry to hear about your less than stellar doctors



Too funny! I don't want to say too much because you never know who is reading this but let's just say we drive past that one and go to the next one (if we need to go to the hospital (due to experience)) ........


----------



## mrsmiller

revrob said:


> LINNETTE!  Those are FABULOUS!  TOTALLY FABULOUS!  I LOVE them all - and I hope that you'll tell me that you can either give me the name of a pattern, or a description of how to make the belle and tinkerbell dresses.  They are fabulous, and I think I need to make them!  AND the applique is very, very well done.  It is going to be loved, I'm sure!
> 
> I'm sorry you'e not been feeling well, but I hope that changes for you soon.  We miss you when you're not around!





MouseTriper said:


> Thanks for all the information. Since my sister is a teacher I am sure we won't be able to go before mid-June.  Oh well, I'm just glad to hear it won't be as crowded as WDW.  LOL.  Yeah Camp Snoopy is a good idea!!!!!
> 
> 
> I am glad you are okay now!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I think you did a great job on this dress and your DD is a little cutie.
> 
> 
> Aww, I will be praying for your DD.  Please let us know as soon as possible!!
> 
> Oh Linnette...you must NEVER leave the boards!!!  I would miss you way too much.  I am sorry you have been feeling down lately.  I wish I could cheer ya up.  I LOVE all your new dresses...they are ADORABLE!!!  Did you hear me...ADORABLE!!!!!  And oh my gosh, the Genie looks FABULOUS...!!!!!  I don't think you need to redo him at all.



Shannon and Beth 
thank you so much for lifting my spirit with your kind words you have me crying, it is good to know that some people care....

Shannon I am embarrassed to say that that is one of the easiest dress, mostly rectangle shapes I was going to post how to make it but felt bad as you all know how "little talent" I have ....you cut the dress right in the fabric just using measurement
I will try to post it soon

Once again thank you so much


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

mrsmiller said:


> Linnette





Linnette...never go away!  We need you here.  And the Disboards is a pick me up when you are having a bad day!

That being said, Aisling added the Tink and Belle dresses to the "must-have" list!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Haganfam5 said:


> Too funny! I don't want to say too much because you never know who is reading this but let's just say we drive past that one and go to the next one (if we need to go to the hospital (due to experience)) ........



Are you still watching?  Did that preview give you chills????


----------



## Haganfam5

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Are you still watching?  Did that preview give you chills????



YES! I love House and I can't wait for the next episode now!! I don't watch a lot of television but this is one show that I try to catch.  

Linnette, your dresses are beautiful and I wouldn't change a thing on the genie. He looks great!!!

Going to bed early tonight! nighty night all!


----------



## Tracie

More info on Wal-Mart fabric depts closings.  We are having a mini remodel (to start selling beer and wine) So a set up guy is here.  I ask him about the closings and he stated "To keep fabric the dept has to do 3% of the stores total sales".  That's a tall order for a fabric & crafts dept.  He said some stores in Utah will be keeping fabric.

Tracie


----------



## MommyBoo!

Tracie said:


> More info on Wal-Mart fabric depts closings.  We are having a mini remodel (to start selling beer and wine) So a set up guy is here.  I ask him about the closings and he stated "To keep fabric the dept has to do 3% of the stores total sales".  That's a tall order for a fabric & crafts dept.  He said some stores in Utah will be keeping fabric.
> 
> Tracie



The head of the fabric dept at one of our stores was told 1% of total store sales.  Looks like different areas have different requirements.  That's the one on Galena in Aurora for those of you in IL.


----------



## revrob

mrsmiller said:


> Shannon and Beth
> thank you so much for lifting my spirit with your kind words you have me crying, it is good to know that some people care....
> 
> Shannon I am embarrassed to say that that is one of the easiest dress, mostly rectangle shapes I was going to post how to make it but felt bad as you all know how "little talent" I have ....you cut the dress right in the fabric just using measurement
> I will try to post it soon
> 
> Once again thank you so much



LITTLE TALENT?  Um... no.   It takes great brain power and skill to know exactly what the measurements should be and exactly where to cut.  THAT is talent!  I can follow someone's directions when they tell me where/what to cut.  But to figure it out on my own?  Not generally!  Don't underestimate yourself!


----------



## eeyore3847

Did some rather simple cute things this weekend... have been so busy with life lately... not much time for sewing














Lori


----------



## revrob

Tracie said:


> More info on Wal-Mart fabric depts closings.  We are having a mini remodel (to start selling beer and wine) So a set up guy is here.  I ask him about the closings and he stated "To keep fabric the dept has to do 3% of the stores total sales".  That's a tall order for a fabric & crafts dept.  He said some stores in Utah will be keeping fabric.
> 
> Tracie



I asked at my fabric section today.  I was told that they have not been told that our fabric department is leaving and they hope that it doesn't.  I noticed that they were painting the building, so I got nervous!  I was afraid it was part of the renovations that have been discussed.  I think I'm safe - at least for a while.


----------



## my*2*angels

mrsmiller said:


> as I been in a state of perpetual depression, but decided that this is what keeps me going
> 
> Michelle: sorry for the many text---I tried sending you a slide (pictures) but had to do it one at a time--- something was up with photobucket also as it was taking me forever---
> 
> I hope everything is OK with Chianna I know it will
> 
> hope you like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the other ones I have to yet download in photobucket
> 
> 
> wendy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the bad fit but the dress form is a size 2 and the dress is size 7)
> 
> and some fabrics I ordered from fabricsgalore ---they were on sale!!!---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I specially love this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> part of my give project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which I am still working on (maybe I will redo !!!) i know, I know it looks really bad!!!!!!!
> 
> I will hopefully go back and read few pages
> 
> PS:  Crystal I email you
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



WOW!!!!!  Linette you always amaze me!!!!!  I hope you wouldn't mind if I CAB'D that tink!  My girls would go crazy over that!


----------



## twob4him

I know you will be impressed to hear I finished outfit #2 for Olivia's Big Give...this is for her older sister who does NOT like frilly things! She does like Minnie so I made a top and shorts for her! 

















I am going to ship them out this week! Won't they be surprised to get an early box!  I really think this is just as (or more) fun for us as the Wish kids! Thanks for letting me participate....*Teresa*....and thanks for all of your work on coordinating for this family!!!!



ETA: I remembered someone asked me if I sewed the ribbon in (by opening up the side seams) and this time I did! Thanks for the tip!!!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mrsmiller said:


> as I been in a state of perpetual depression, but decided that this is what keeps me going
> 
> hope you like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Linnette,

I am sorry you have been depressed so much lately.  How is the toothache doing?  Did you get to see a dentist?  I sent a few PM's but know you were not feeling well.

I love, love, love the dresses!  Are they Linnette orginals?  They are beautiful and I love the shirring in the back.  You are so talented.  Write soon.


----------



## 3huskymom

This is only my second post in the disboutiquers  board. I completed 2 more dresses for my DD3 over the weekend. Nothing spectacular but will be nice and cool for her to wear in WDW in May and August. I also went shopping for more Disney fabric this weekend and had some good finds at Hancock fabrics.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

twob4him said:


> I know you will be impressed to hear I finished outfit #2 for Olivia's Big Give...this is for her older sister who does NOT like frilly things! She does like Minnie so I made a top and shorts for her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to ship them out this week! Won't they be surprised to get an early box!  I really think this is just as (or more) fun for us as the Wish kids! Thanks for letting me participate....*Teresa*....and thanks for all of your work on coordinating for this family!!!!



That is really very very cute.  I want to CASE the shirt design if you don't mind for my Sept trip.  I love that it is clean and pretty.


----------



## tricia

3huskymom said:


> This is only my second post in the disboutiquers  board. I completed 2 more dresses for my DD3 over the weekend. Nothing spectacular but will be nice and cool for her to wear in WDW in May and August. I also went shopping for more Disney fabric this weekend and had some good finds at Hancock fabrics.



Very cute, but
we need much bigger pictures.  My eyes can't handle this.  Especially on the little laptop screen.


----------



## eeyore3847

3huskymom said:


> This is only my second post in the disboutiquers  board. I completed 2 more dresses for my DD3 over the weekend. Nothing spectacular but will be nice and cool for her to wear in WDW in May and August. I also went shopping for more Disney fabric this weekend and had some good finds at Hancock fabrics.



very cute!!!!!!


----------



## 3huskymom

I will remember that for next time. I was worried about taking up too much space. I won't hold back with the next dress


----------



## MinnieVanMom

jham said:


> I finally finished Marenna's Big Give piglet vida and hat!   I have to say I really enjoyed all the pinkness and ruffles!  And I even have a model the right size!  I swear the ruffles aren't as wonky as they look in the pictures.  The back ruffles are supposed to remind you of Piglet's shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one more, just to make sure we have too much Lilys!



I am just catching up and wanted to say this is wonderful!  Great job.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

tinashaver said:


> Hello were back! We had a great time but it went way to fast and did not get everything done! We did end up joining the Disney vacation club  so we will have more chances to get things done. I would not suggest to ever go with a big group! We had 11 people 2 familys that could not get on the same page if you know what I mean. I think I cried due to stress and frustration 3 times! Not my idea of a magical trip but all in all it was great! I Think all the stuff made since we have been gone is really cute I love the villain Cinderella set! Well if you would like to see some of our pictures please feel free....



I am sorry that the stress level got so high.  Traveling with other than your immediate family can be hard.

I also own a DVC and love it, "welcome home" don't forget to read the DVC section here on the dis.

I would love to see the villain outfits please post all the clothes you made!


----------



## MouseTriper

mrsmiller said:


> Shannon and Beth
> thank you so much for lifting my spirit with your kind words you have me crying, it is good to know that some people care....
> 
> Shannon I am embarrassed to say that that is one of the easiest dress, mostly rectangle shapes I was going to post how to make it but felt bad as you all know how "little talent" I have ....you cut the dress right in the fabric just using measurement
> I will try to post it soon
> 
> Once again thank you so much


Awwwww, I really mean it Linnette.,,,!!!!  You are a great person and so sweet and kind...and of course EXTREMELY TALANTED!!!!!  Major hugs to you!!!!!!!!!!!




eeyore3847 said:


> Did some rather simple cute things this weekend... have been so busy with life lately... not much time for sewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Very cute Lori.



twob4him said:


> I know you will be impressed to hear I finished outfit #2 for Olivia's Big Give...this is for her older sister who does NOT like frilly things! She does like Minnie so I made a top and shorts for her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to ship them out this week! Won't they be surprised to get an early box!  I really think this is just as (or more) fun for us as the Wish kids! Thanks for letting me participate....*Teresa*....and thanks for all of your work on coordinating for this family!!
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I remembered someone asked me if I sewed the ribbon in (by opening up the side seams) and this time I did! Thanks for the tip!!!!


Aww, that looks great!!!  I bet she will love it.  It really is a wonderful feeling, isn't it?



3huskymom said:


> This is only my second post in the disboutiquers  board. I completed 2 more dresses for my DD3 over the weekend. Nothing spectacular but will be nice and cool for her to wear in WDW in May and August. I also went shopping for more Disney fabric this weekend and had some good finds at Hancock fabrics.


Awww so cute!!!!  Adorable.


----------



## jenb1023

mrsmiller said:


> Shannon and Beth
> thank you so much for lifting my spirit with your kind words you have me crying, it is good to know that some people care....
> 
> Shannon I am embarrassed to say that that is one of the easiest dress, mostly rectangle shapes I was going to post how to make it but felt bad as you all know how "little talent" I have ....you cut the dress right in the fabric just using measurement
> I will try to post it soon
> 
> Once again thank you so much



Hi Linnette!

I don't post on this thread a lot but read it religiously and I help with the big gives (non-sewing projects) and I just had to post and say that you are one of the most talented and creative seamstresses on here!  I am sorry you are having a hard time but wanted you to know that I think all of your creations and your generosity with the big gives are fabulous!

 to you!  Jen


----------



## MinnieVanMom

eeyore3847 said:


> Did some rather simple cute things this weekend... have been so busy with life lately... not much time for sewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Lori, the outfits are just beautiful!  I love the japan one the best.  Hope you are not too busy and get time for yourself.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

First Question...back sometime ago someone had posted a picture of a crown for appliquing...it was the cute one some were using on the pink halter tops...Anyone remember? If I could I would like that.

Second, I had posted maybe a week ago about doing a reusable grocery bag swap...and wondered if there would be any interest, I did have a couple say they were, but would like to get more people, I think it would be interesting to see what others come up with for the swap.
Would be one of those "you make X # of bags you get the same amount back.
Just let me know, I do have a couple of tutorials that I posted that we could use. :

Thanks everyone...have a great evening...BTW...I am so excited...we changed our ressies for FREE DINING!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Thanks everyone...have a great evening...BTW...I am so excited...we changed our ressies for FREE DINING!




Where are you staying?  What changed?  I did see the crown in the pattern section on the first page with the bookmarks.  You are going to WDW about the same time we are.  

We are doing a split stay between CSR and BCV.


----------



## revrob

We've decided that we're going to go to Ohana's for breakfast for my DD's birthday celebration.  I would like to make her something with a red fabric that has white hibiscus flowers on it - similar to what Lilo wears.  Does anyone know where I can find fabric like this?  Or have a name of a fabric that I can order somewhere maybe?


----------



## kimmylaj

hi all , i have been lurking but having computer issues. just wanted to pop in and say hi.  i am busy planning a baby shower for my girlfriend...her 4th boy.  it is a nursery rhyme theme.  i bought some of the nursery rhyme fabric walmart had.  do you think the light green one is too girly to make some burp cloths and such? 

my only new creation is  a pair of jeans with a ruffle and a little appliqued shirt because i took mia to her first show
Pinkalicious
it is touring a couple of states i know...unfortunately i did not love it. mia thought it was great though and thats what matters.  there is even a cd with the songs. i will try to upload her picture soon.


----------



## eeyore3847

MinnieVanMom said:


> Lori, the outfits are just beautiful!  I love the japan one the best.  Hope you are not too busy and get time for yourself.




oh thanks... I have been sewing like crazy when I can. I have to save some money up... so I have been busy with listing like crazy...
Lori


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

MinnieVanMom said:


> Where are you staying?  What changed?  I did see the crown in the pattern section on the first page with the bookmarks.  You are going to WDW about the same time we are.
> 
> We are doing a split stay between CSR and BCV.



We were staying at CBR pirate themed room....and the more we got thinking about it (2 families) we decided to switch to ASMu family suites...I think the space for a 2 & 5 yr old will be good for a whole week (and I will probably need the space too)...and it saved us some money...so that was a bonus also....
I was wondering if anyone from the disboutique would be going the same time as us!


----------



## livndisney

Small update on my cousin.

She is doing "better". Her blood pressure is not as low as it was yesterday. She seems better able to breathe. I guess they did a bunch of tests today and over the weekend so now we wait for the Dr's to review the results. 

Hopefully, she will continue to do better.


----------



## billwendy

mrsmiller said:


> wendy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the bad fit but the dress form is a size 2 and the dress is size 7)
> 
> Linnette



Hi Linette!!! WOW!!!! Those are wonderful!!! Love your new fabrics too!! That Genie is AMAZING!! love it! you are just so talented!!!! 



livndisney said:


> Small update on my cousin.
> 
> She is doing "better". Her blood pressure is not as low as it was yesterday. She seems better able to breathe. I guess they did a bunch of tests today and over the weekend so now we wait for the Dr's to review the results.
> 
> Hopefully, she will continue to do better.



Thanks so much for the update - I've been thinking about her all day - will keep praying!


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> Small update on my cousin.
> 
> She is doing "better". Her blood pressure is not as low as it was yesterday. She seems better able to breathe. I guess they did a bunch of tests today and over the weekend so now we wait for the Dr's to review the results.
> 
> Hopefully, she will continue to do better.



I'm so glad that there has been some progress.  Hope things continue to get better.  I'll keep praying.


----------



## DisneyMOM09

mrsmiller said:


> Shannon and Beth
> thank you so much for lifting my spirit with your kind words you have me crying, it is good to know that some people care....
> 
> Shannon I am embarrassed to say that that is one of the easiest dress, mostly rectangle shapes I was going to post how to make it but felt bad as you all know how "little talent" I have ....you cut the dress right in the fabric just using measurement
> I will try to post it soon
> 
> Once again thank you so much



Please please post how to make those dresses! You are very talented! I'm not sure that I could do your dresses justice if I were to try to make them, but I would love to try. Both of my girls saw them and were in awe!!


----------



## DisneyMOM09

mom2prettyprincess said:


> First Question...back sometime ago someone had posted a picture of a crown for appliquing...it was the cute one some were using on the pink halter tops...Anyone remember? If I could I would like that.
> 
> Second, I had posted maybe a week ago about doing a reusable grocery bag swap...and wondered if there would be any interest, I did have a couple say they were, but would like to get more people, I think it would be interesting to see what others come up with for the swap.
> Would be one of those "you make X # of bags you get the same amount back.
> Just let me know, I do have a couple of tutorials that I posted that we could use. :
> 
> Thanks everyone...have a great evening...BTW...I am so excited...we changed our ressies for FREE DINING!



I would be interested in participating. I was just thinking last night that i needed to go back and find the tutorials you had put up, because I really loved the grocery bag one!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Hi all!  Hope everyone is doing well today...I was away all weekend...well away from here...Katie's party was Saturday and it was great.  Her BFF from home was able to come and her BFF from here was here and they all got along great.  We had 13 kids at the party from 2 years old to 11!  What fun!  And they all played so well together!  It was raining all day, so they had to stay inside, but it really was fun.  

I had also won the in home celebration kit, so that was her party "theme"...we just had all Disney stuff.   We got to played games and had gifts for everyone!  It really was fun.

Then Sunday came...it seems that somebody at the party had a stomach virus...uh oh!  It was a fast moving virus...as in I was fast moving to the bathroom all day Sunday.  Then Monday morning at 2am Timmy was fast moving, then Katie at 5am!  What a day it was yesterday!  I had to do tons of laundry all day long!  I hate the smell of puke!  Poor Timmy had the worst of it...I was getting worried and almost took him to the hospital last night, but he started drinking and making urine.  He is much better today.

I did skim the weekend and as usual you guys are all so talented and so supportive...I love being a part of this group!  I know there are those that need prayers, and some that need them that didn't ask...I pray for you all everyday.  New babies to get ready to welcome...congrats to be said...what a great place!

BTW...I will post pics of Katie's party when photobucket acts right...


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Here are the latest creations to come out of my sewing "room". I have 3 more to finish,  then I need to decided what my girls will be wearing for Easter.  I am having the hardest time deciding on what style of dress and what fabric to use. 

Here is the one for my nephew


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Just wanted to say, I love popping into your thread and seeing all your creations.  You are all inspiring!  

I am wanting to add a cuff of fabric to the bottom of some of my dd's capri's to match some of her t-shirts for our trip.  Is this a simple thing to do?  I was wanting to do a ruffle, but I think she thinks she's getting too old for ruffles now!  WAH!  I tried to do a google search but couldn't come up with any directions...maybe b/c it's too simple, most people would just wing it?


----------



## minnie2

tinashaver said:


> Hello were back! We had a great time but it went way to fast and did not get everything done! We did end up joining the Disney vacation club  so we will have more chances to get things done. I would not suggest to ever go with a big group! We had 11 people 2 familys that could not get on the same page if you know what I mean. I think I cried due to stress and frustration 3 times! Not my idea of a magical trip but all in all it was great! I Think all the stuff made since we have been gone is really cute I love the villain Cinderella set! Well if you would like to see some of our pictures please feel free....


Welcome back and "welcome Home!'  Where did you buy?  We own at Animal Kingdom Villa's.

 Sorry it was  challenge with extended family.



danicaw said:


> Welcome Home! and let me tell you that is a phrase I love hearing when we are at WDW. So welcome to DVC also, it is one of the best purchases we ever made
> I know what you mean about big groups. We have tried it a couple of times with mixed results. Glad you still had a good time.


I agree!  I love hearing "Welcome Home!'  I may have asked you this efore but where do you own?  



livndisney said:


> I just got a call from Walmart management on the fabric departments. It seems to be true-they are ALL going away.
> 
> When a store is remodeled (and most are currently scheduled) the fabric goes Bye bye.
> 
> I am not pleased, but did have a very productive conversation with this Manager. He seemed to be on our "side" and will relate that to the higher ups. But I am not holding my breath. Come August my local Walmart will start the remodel. The fabric should start going on sale in May.


Oh NO!  
Last week when I went to mine I was talking to the lady cutting my stuff and she said mine was supposed to close a few months ago but HQ got so many calls that they decided to keep it!  She also said that one was one of the best ones sales wise so I am hopeful it will stay put for awhile....



Twins+2more said:


> Okay guys, it my turn to request the "power of prayer".
> 
> After school today Chianna, my oldest (9 yrs old) was showing me her Developing breast and teasing her i lightly squeezed it and noticed it was VERY HARD.  So I took her to her room and had her take off her shirt and I did a breast exam on her.  She has a walnut size AND a small grape size lump in her right breast.
> 
> Of course I called my mom then the doctor....hey, we all know that mom knows best.  We have the first avaiable appointment in the morning.   Of course husband is woking, so he won't even be in town.  But im so scared after just telling her that we are not gooing to stress out or think about it I am! ! !
> 
> I would just appreciate any prayers you may say this evening for strength and the well being of my "baby".  Thanks


Please keep us posted!  Prayers said!!!!!!  




anewvance said:


> Ok I finished my other daughters dress for our Disney trip.  I am not sewing again for long long time.  I don't have the patience or the talent to do this stuff!  But it turned out decent and she is happy with it so that's what really matters.


Great job!



mrsmiller said:


> as I been in a state of perpetual depression, but decided that this is what keeps me going
> 
> Michelle: sorry for the many text---I tried sending you a slide (pictures) but had to do it one at a time--- something was up with photobucket also as it was taking me forever---
> 
> I hope everything is OK with Chianna I know it will
> 
> hope you like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the other ones I have to yet download in photobucket
> 
> 
> wendy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the bad fit but the dress form is a size 2 and the dress is size 7)
> 
> and some fabrics I ordered from fabricsgalore ---they were on sale!!!---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I specially love this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> part of my give project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which I am still working on (maybe I will redo !!!) i know, I know it looks really bad!!!!!!!
> 
> I will hopefully go back and read few pages
> 
> Linnette


Linnette,  I am so sorry to hear you are depressed  Please don't stop posting we all care about you!

OMG your dresses are stunning PLEASE post the Tutorial!!!!!!!  LOVE THEM!  Oh and your Goofy!  gorgeous!


eeyore3847 said:


> Did some rather simple cute things this weekend... have been so busy with life lately... not much time for sewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Lori,  Those are GREAT!!!!!  



twob4him said:


> I know you will be impressed to hear I finished outfit #2 for Olivia's Big Give...this is for her older sister who does NOT like frilly things! She does like Minnie so I made a top and shorts for her! [/SIZE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to ship them out this week! Won't they be surprised to get an early box!  I really think this is just as (or more) fun for us as the Wish kids! Thanks for letting me participate....Teresa..and thanks for all of your work on coordinating for this family!!!!
> 
> ETA: I remembered someone asked me if I sewed the ribbon in (by opening up the side seams) and this time I did! Thanks for the tip!!!!


LOVE the Tshirt with the ribbon!



3huskymom said:


> This is only my second post in the disboutiquers  board. I completed 2 more dresses for my DD3 over the weekend. Nothing spectacular but will be nice and cool for her to wear in WDW in May and August. I also went shopping for more Disney fabric this weekend and had some good finds at Hancock fabrics.


Looks cute to me


livndisney said:


> Small update on my cousin.
> 
> She is doing "better". Her blood pressure is not as low as it was yesterday. She seems better able to breathe. I guess they did a bunch of tests today and over the weekend so now we wait for the Dr's to review the results.
> 
> Hopefully, she will continue to do better.


Thanks so much for the update.  So glad she is doing better!



Well George went back to work today!  I think he should have taken the rest of this week off but he didn't listen to me.  His dr yesterday told him he would be happy to let him stay out the rest of the week.  Problem is George is just a really good employee and being the boss he always sets the example even if it means he is in pain  Heck when he had his colon removed he only took 2 weeks off   So 2 weeks for a hernia no matter how rough it was he just wouldn't take off.  Thankfully his boss told him to take it easy and make it a light week.  So I am hoping he comes home early  but we shall see.


Ok why do I do this to myself.  I just cut out almost 200 4 inch squares edged them all of  to make a dress for my nice and my girlfriends little girl for her bday.  Well I miss calculated and I didn't make the dress long enough  So the final row will just e solid one material.  Oh well I hope it looks ok....  I need to finish the one dress by Sat for her party!  I have the bodice done and now I just have to attach all the sq for the 3 rows of patchwork and the solid row then ruffle away.  Now is when I wished I wasn't so askeered of my ruffler foot!


----------



## revrob

Twoboysnmygirl said:


> Just wanted to say, I love popping into your thread and seeing all your creations.  You are all inspiring!
> 
> I am wanting to add a cuff of fabric to the bottom of some of my dd's capri's to match some of her t-shirts for our trip.  Is this a simple thing to do?  I was wanting to do a ruffle, but I think she thinks she's getting too old for ruffles now!  WAH!  I tried to do a google search but couldn't come up with any directions...maybe b/c it's too simple, most people would just wing it?




A cuff would be pretty simple.  Basically, this is what you'll do.

1.  Cut off the hem at the bottom of the pants.
2.  Open the seam (with a seam ripper) just a couple of inches on the side of the pants (at the bottom - this is going to make it easier to finishe the pants later).
3.  Measure the width of the entire bottom of the leg of the pants.
4.  Determine how long you want the cuff to be.
5.  Now you do math.  
     a.  Take the measurement from #3 + 1" for seam allowance
     b.  Take the measurement from #4 x 2
  When you do the math, this will tell you what size of a piece of fabric to cut x 2 (one for each leg)
6.  Fold the fabric in half lengthwise (this is the measurement from #4) and press wrong sides together.  Do the same for both pieces of fabric.
7.  Pin the fabric piece to the right side of the pants that you're embellishing - making sure to leave a 1/2" hanging off the edge on the inside seam section for seam allowance.
8.  Stitch the fabric piece to the pant leg and finish the seam by either zig zagging or serging.
9.  Turn the pants inside out, making sure that the cuff part is extended down (not folded up like it was when you were sewing) and stitch the seam that you opened in #2, as well as the stitching the seam of the newly created cuff.  Finish the seam with a zig zag stitch or serging.

Fold the pants right side out.


You're done!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Drive by post, but I just had to say:

*Jeanne! *That Piglet set is AMAZING!!! Love it!

*Linnette, *Don't sell yourself short! Your stuff is wonderful! Your applique is GREAT! The Belle dress and the Tink dress are Leighanna's favorites!

*Cathy, *LOVE the Bambi outfit, and your Big Give outfit is wonderful too!

I wish I had a trip planned soon so that I could be busy sewing again!


All of the other stuff posted lately has been wonderful too!

I do have an Easter dress to make Leighanna yet! I just have to figure out what I am doing!

I made the other wall hanging that is being offered from YCQT. 
I think I may become a "quilter" after all!





I should have used my "walking foot" as I was finishing this! The sides got a little wonky from trying to sew through all those layers. I should have put a binding on it instead of trying to turn it right side out. Oh well, not too bad of an attempt for my second quilting project!


----------



## 2manyprincesses

mom2prettyprincess said:


> [
> Second, I had posted maybe a week ago about doing a reusable grocery bag swap...and wondered if there would be any interest, I did have a couple say they were, but would like to get more people, I think it would be interesting to see what others come up with for the swap.
> Would be one of those "you make X # of bags you get the same amount back.
> Just let me know, I do have a couple of tutorials that I posted that we could use. :
> 
> Thanks everyone...have a great evening...BTW...I am so excited...we changed our ressies for FREE DINING!




I'm still interested, let me know what interest you get.

Linette - I had been wondering about you lately.  Glad to see you back and still putting us all to shame the way you whip out the cute outfits!!!  My oldest DD loves the Belle one.  I like the way you did the accent on the bodice for the top of Belle's dress.

So much cute stuff lately, I just can't quote it all!  Love the simple sundresses so many have been doing, they are great.  Also, the Piglet vida fluffy & pink.  Rates A+ in our book!  Cute Easter baskets, and so many other things I just can't remember who made them.

Having a hard time getting my mojo going, but am really enjoying seeing everyone else's creativity & cute kids!!

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Twoboysnmygirl

Thank you so much!!!!!!!!  



revrob said:


> a cuff would be pretty simple.  Basically, this is what you'll do.
> 
> 1.  Cut off the hem at the bottom of the pants.
> 2.  Open the seam (with a seam ripper) just a couple of inches on the side of the pants (at the bottom - this is going to make it easier to finishe the pants later).
> 3.  Measure the width of the entire bottom of the leg of the pants.
> 4.  Determine how long you want the cuff to be.
> 5.  Now you do math.
> A.  Take the measurement from #3 + 1" for seam allowance
> b.  Take the measurement from #4 x 2
> when you do the math, this will tell you what size of a piece of fabric to cut x 2 (one for each leg)
> 6.  Fold the fabric in half lengthwise (this is the measurement from #4) and press wrong sides together.  Do the same for both pieces of fabric.
> 7.  Pin the fabric piece to the right side of the pants that you're embellishing - making sure to leave a 1/2" hanging off the edge on the inside seam section for seam allowance.
> 8.  Stitch the fabric piece to the pant leg and finish the seam by either zig zagging or serging.
> 9.  Turn the pants inside out, making sure that the cuff part is extended down (not folded up like it was when you were sewing) and stitch the seam that you opened in #2, as well as the stitching the seam of the newly created cuff.  Finish the seam with a zig zag stitch or serging.
> 
> Fold the pants right side out.
> 
> 
> You're done!


----------



## snubie

mrsmiller said:


> as I been in a state of perpetual depression, but decided that this is what keeps me going
> 
> Michelle: sorry for the many text---I tried sending you a slide (pictures) but had to do it one at a time--- something was up with photobucket also as it was taking me forever---
> 
> I hope everything is OK with Chianna I know it will
> 
> hope you like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the other ones I have to yet download in photobucket
> 
> 
> wendy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the bad fit but the dress form is a size 2 and the dress is size 7)
> 
> and some fabrics I ordered from fabricsgalore ---they were on sale!!!---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I specially love this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> part of my give project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which I am still working on (maybe I will redo !!!) i know, I know it looks really bad!!!!!!!
> 
> I will hopefully go back and read few pages
> 
> PS:  Crystal I email you
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Linnette, 
All of the dresses look amazing.  And the Genie applique - gorgeous!



kimmylaj said:


> hi all , i have been lurking but having computer issues. just wanted to pop in and say hi.  i am busy planning a baby shower for my girlfriend...her 4th boy.  it is a nursery rhyme theme.  i bought some of the nursery rhyme fabric walmart had.  do you think the light green one is too girly to make some burp cloths and such?
> 
> my only new creation is  a pair of jeans with a ruffle and a little appliqued shirt because i took mia to her first show
> Pinkalicious
> it is touring a couple of states i know...unfortunately i did not love it. mia thought it was great though and thats what matters.  there is even a cd with the songs. i will try to upload her picture soon.


I need to know more about this Pinkalicious show.  DD's 4th birthday in June is going to be a pinkalicious theme.


----------



## phins_jazy

mrsmiller said:


> :



I just love these tink ones!  My girls have all requested to be tink fairies for halloween.  

*Stroller Swap Info!*
For all of you that were interested in the stroller swap, I started a thread on the budget board named Pixie dust express!  (It's also in my sig)  I've got the first swapper and the first stroller will be going down on the 12th.!  Yeah!!!! I can't wait!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Linnette- Your dresses are beautiful! I hope you are able to fight this depression. I know just how hard dealing with depression can be- I have been there several times in my life.
I'm curious- how did things come out with the woman who wanted you do do all the wedding stuff? Today is supposed to be a nice day in our neck of the woods- maybe you can try and sit in the sun a few minutes today. In any case I'm thinking of you and wishing you good thoughts!

Livindisney- was it you who was afraid of quilting? You shouldn't be! This quilt that I am working on is more like a giant applique than a normal quilt- I bet you might like foundation piecing. Tom, that goes for you too- I KNOW you would like foundation piecing. Normally I find making quilts to be relaxing. But I'm just not an applique person, as much as I want to be.

And who asked about the Sookie Stackhouse books and if they could read the second before the first???? I don't know why but I have had your question stuck in my head- I know you posted it Sunday night. Did you start reading? You can read it out of order, but I think reading the first book is important, after you read the first, its easier to read the others out of order because the first book establishes how Sookie meets Bill and Eric and other key characters.

Yesterday I went to a unfinished furniture shop and bought a pine low, long bookshelf and had DH carry it up last night- I put it in our living room (which functions more as our family room) and got all the toys that were piled in a corner between 2 couches and organized them on the shelves- ahhhh, now she can SEE the toys and it's much more organized.

I forget who posted the Minnie Mouse dot outfit- but I LOVE it- it was a Big Give outfit.


----------



## eeyore3847

minnie2 said:


> Lori,  Those are GREAT!!!!!



thanks!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

livndisney said:


> Small update on my cousin.
> 
> She is doing "better". Her blood pressure is not as low as it was yesterday. She seems better able to breathe. I guess they did a bunch of tests today and over the weekend so now we wait for the Dr's to review the results.
> 
> Hopefully, she will continue to do better.


I am so glad she is doing better!! I pray she continues to get better and better!!!



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Here are the latest creations to come out of my sewing "room". I have 3 more to finish,  then I need to decided what my girls will be wearing for Easter.  I am having the hardest time deciding on what style of dress and what fabric to use.
> 
> Here is the one for my nephew


Those are so cute!!


----------



## revrob

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Drive by post, but I just had to say:
> 
> *Jeanne! *That Piglet set is AMAZING!!! Love it!
> 
> *Linnette, *Don't sell yourself short! Your stuff is wonderful! Your applique is GREAT! The Belle dress and the Tink dress are Leighanna's favorites!
> 
> *Cathy, *LOVE the Bambi outfit, and your Big Give outfit is wonderful too!
> 
> I wish I had a trip planned soon so that I could be busy sewing again!
> 
> 
> All of the other stuff posted lately has been wonderful too!
> 
> I do have an Easter dress to make Leighanna yet! I just have to figure out what I am doing!
> 
> I made the other wall hanging that is being offered from YCQT.
> I think I may become a "quilter" after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have used my "walking foot" as I was finishing this! The sides got a little wonky from trying to sew through all those layers. I should have put a binding on it instead of trying to turn it right side out. Oh well, not too bad of an attempt for my second quilting project!



TOM!  WOW!  That is fabulous!  You're doing an awesome job with the quilting projects.


----------



## minnie2

The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  Hope everyone is doing well today...I was away all weekend...well away from here...Katie's party was Saturday and it was great.  Her BFF from home was able to come and her BFF from here was here and they all got along great.  We had 13 kids at the party from 2 years old to 11!  What fun!  And they all played so well together!  It was raining all day, so they had to stay inside, but it really was fun.
> 
> I had also won the in home celebration kit, so that was her party "theme"...we just had all Disney stuff.   We got to played games and had gifts for everyone!  It really was fun.
> 
> Then Sunday came...it seems that somebody at the party had a stomach virus...uh oh!  It was a fast moving virus...as in I was fast moving to the bathroom all day Sunday.  Then Monday morning at 2am Timmy was fast moving, then Katie at 5am!  What a day it was yesterday!  I had to do tons of laundry all day long!  I hate the smell of puke!  Poor Timmy had the worst of it...I was getting worried and almost took him to the hospital last night, but he started drinking and making urine.  He is much better today.
> 
> I did skim the weekend and as usual you guys are all so talented and so supportive...I love being a part of this group!  I know there are those that need prayers, and some that need them that didn't ask...I pray for you all everyday.  New babies to get ready to welcome...congrats to be said...what a great place!
> 
> BTW...I will post pics of Katie's party when photobucket acts right...


Can't wait to see the party pics!

 So sorry you all got so sick!


DisneyMOM09 said:


> Here are the latest creations to come out of my sewing "room". I have 3 more to finish,  then I need to decided what my girls will be wearing for Easter.  I am having the hardest time deciding on what style of dress and what fabric to use.
> 
> Here is the one for my nephew


Those are so cute!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Drive by post, but I just had to say:
> 
> *Jeanne! *That Piglet set is AMAZING!!! Love it!
> 
> *Linnette, *Don't sell yourself short! Your stuff is wonderful! Your applique is GREAT! The Belle dress and the Tink dress are Leighanna's favorites!
> 
> *Cathy, *LOVE the Bambi outfit, and your Big Give outfit is wonderful too!
> 
> I wish I had a trip planned soon so that I could be busy sewing again!
> 
> 
> All of the other stuff posted lately has been wonderful too!
> 
> I do have an Easter dress to make Leighanna yet! I just have to figure out what I am doing!
> 
> I made the other wall hanging that is being offered from YCQT.
> I think I may become a "quilter" after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have used my "walking foot" as I was finishing this! The sides got a little wonky from trying to sew through all those layers. I should have put a binding on it instead of trying to turn it right side out. Oh well, not too bad of an attempt for my second quilting project!


They came out great Tom!  I need to figure out how to use my walking foot....



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> And who asked about the Sookie Stackhouse books and if they could read the second before the first???? I don't know why but I have had your question stuck in my head- I know you posted it Sunday night. Did you start reading? You can read it out of order, but I think reading the first book is important, after you read the first, its easier to read the others out of order because the first book establishes how Sookie meets Bill and Eric and other key characters.


I missed that question but I do think you absolutely have to read them in order.  IMO.  Each books establishes so much of her feelings and it builds with every book.  I mean you could do them out of order BUT I don't think it would have the same impact....


----------



## Twins+2more

just got home from the doctor.  Chianna is fine.  just breast tissue.  my baby is growing up and getting "****ies".  She is so happy  Im just happy it was nothing serious to worry about.  thanks for your prayers.


----------



## livndisney

Twins+2more said:


> just got home from the doctor.  Chianna is fine.  just breast tissue.  my baby is growing up and getting "****ies".  She is so happy  Im just happy it was nothing serious to worry about.  thanks for your prayers.



 Glad to hear all is well!!!!!!!


----------



## Adi12982

HeatherSue said:


> That is awesome!! How did you do that?



THANKS!  I didn't do much, I just searched the types of comments you can put on myspace and took the part of the link you would use to put it in myspace that is only for the image and put it here.  There are lots of cute things you can use!! Usually I search ___- myspace comment (like birthday myspace comment, etc).



jessica52877 said:


> Anyone made a shopping cart cover? I looked through the bookmarks and didn't see anything and also googled which brought up a few places to buy one. I am mainly interested to hear how you liked it and what patterned you used or just your opinion on them in general. They all look so big and sloppy. Is it just me?
> 
> Also did you make button holes and thread the strap through it from the cart? The strap is the grossest part to me.



I've made quite a few shopping cart covers.  I bought a simple pdf pattern from ebay.  I like how they turn out and those I have given them to use them.  They are a bit bulky, but you can fold it down quite a bit and also make a bag/case to put it in of coordinating fabric.



the_seamstress said:


> Sorry, I'm still reading,quite a few pages back.
> but I had something happen this AM,
> that I reeeally wanted to get you'all's OPINIONS ON & EXPERIENCES WITH something ...
> 
> Without explaining ALL the tiny details of the current situation =
> *
> MY QUESTIONS to all you lovely ladies (&Tom) =
> From your experiences of sending & receiving things like that ...*
> 
> *WithOUT alot of tape being used to sqwuash it all down
> AND without the outer edges of the envelope becoming too distorted
> ('cuz my post offices will NOT take them that way! *
> 
> *1. HOW MANY 3T OVERALLS CAN YOU GET TO FIT IN A FLAT RATE USPS ENVELOPE?*
> ... at the same time
> 
> 
> *1. IF You Have Gotten/Received more than ONE 3T Overalls to FIT in a Flat Rate Envelope =
> HOW DID YOU/THEY FOLD THEM TO GET THEM TO FIT?*
> Inquiring Minds Wanna Know! pleeeeeease!
> 
> I've really TRIED (many times) to get more than ONE overall into a Flat Rate Envelope & COULD NOT! At least, NOT WITHOUT rumpling the edges of the envelope & having to tape it all down = of which the post offices here = They rejected it & MADE me re-pack in it in a Tyvek or Box and pay for extra shipping, of course! ggrrrrr ...
> 
> I was recently told =
> "_______ (another seamstress) fits in three pairs of overalls for me all the time."
> "I receive three or four packages every week like this the designers just tape it all down"
> "I don't understand why you think it is that much, when four pairs of shoes only cost me $5"
> 
> I replied = "I was just going by the USPS online Calculator & the weight of the items."
> 
> _(I didn't SAY these next things, but I sure thought them.)_
> HOW the h3ck do FOUR PAIRS OF SHOES FIT into a Flat Rate Envelope!! Let alone, 3 overalls!! I gotta SEE THIS!
> It's NOT that I disbelieve it can be done = I just don't know/understand H-O-W they can do that OR more importantly = H-O-W I can repeat it!


Maybe they use the priority flat rate BOX - you can put quite a bit more in there than an envelope and it is only a couple of dollars more.  




MouseTriper said:


> Okay so who has been to Disneyland in the summer????  My twin sister and I may be headed to California this summer with the kids and if so will be hitting Disneyland!!   Is it just as crowded in the summer as Disney World?  Is there a better summer month to go?  If we go my sister also wants to go to Knott's Berry Farm....have any of you ever made a custom outfit for Knott's?



DH and I went to Disneyland in mid-June 2007.  Other than the newly opened nemo subs ride, everything was ok.  We used a lot of fastpasses and ridemax to help us know how we should go about it all, but we rode everything we wanted more than once each day.  I suggest getting there a open, go til lunch, rest at your hotel for a hile and go back.  It still gets cool at night even in the summer, California is different like that  





Twins+2more said:


> Okay guys, it my turn to request the "power of prayer".
> 
> After school today Chianna, my oldest (9 yrs old) was showing me her Developing breast and teasing her i lightly squeezed it and noticed it was VERY HARD.  So I took her to her room and had her take off her shirt and I did a breast exam on her.  She has a walnut size AND a small grape size lump in her right breast.
> 
> Of course I called my mom then the doctor....hey, we all know that mom knows best.  We have the first avaiable appointment in the morning.   Of course husband is woking, so he won't even be in town.  But im so scared after just telling her that we are not gooing to stress out or think about it I am! ! !
> 
> I would just appreciate any prayers you may say this evening for strength and the well being of my "baby".  Thanks



Will be praying.  Hopefully all is well.  I know when I was first "growing" my breasts they were harder than is normal for fully formed breasts - but it was normal, just they way they were when they start to grow.  Prayers are on the way.


----------



## NaeNae

revrob said:


> We've decided that we're going to go to Ohana's for breakfast for my DD's birthday celebration.  I would like to make her something with a red fabric that has white hibiscus flowers on it - similar to what Lilo wears.  Does anyone know where I can find fabric like this?  Or have a name of a fabric that I can order somewhere maybe?



I made this last year.  I thought the blue one might be similiar to what you are looking for.  They had it in red also.  I got it at Hancocks.


----------



## froggy33

revrob said:


> We've decided that we're going to go to Ohana's for breakfast for my DD's birthday celebration.  I would like to make her something with a red fabric that has white hibiscus flowers on it - similar to what Lilo wears.  Does anyone know where I can find fabric like this?  Or have a name of a fabric that I can order somewhere maybe?



Hey there!!  I think I have exactly what you are looking for at home, however I only have 1 yard of it and haven't used it yet....but if you haven't found any by the time I get home about 5pm CT I can look to see who makes it and let you know.  I can't remember off the top of my head where I got it from, but I think I got it on sale for pretty cheap!  It is a solid red with maybe 2-3 inch white hibiscus all over it.  I will get a pic and let you know!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Twins+2more said:


> just got home from the doctor.  Chianna is fine.  just breast tissue.  my baby is growing up and getting "****ies".  She is so happy  Im just happy it was nothing serious to worry about.  thanks for your prayers.



Oh thank God!!!  That's great news!  Isn't it so scary how quickly girls are developing???


----------



## minnie2

Twins+2more said:


> just got home from the doctor.  Chianna is fine.  just breast tissue.  my baby is growing up and getting "****ies".  She is so happy  Im just happy it was nothing serious to worry about.  thanks for your prayers.


Glad she is ok!!!
My Dd is 9 too ad I am SO not ready for her to grow up!  Thankfully she hasn't started to develop yet!  I am hoping because of her celiacs she is delayed in MANY areas



NaeNae said:


> I made this last year.  I thought the blue one might be similiar to what you are looking for.  They had it in red also.  I got it at Hancocks.


What a cute picture!!!!


----------



## mrsmiller

revrob for the hawaiian hibiscus fabric you can try:


hancock (online)  has one ( not the hibiscus) hawaiian fabric red and white for 4.99
http://www.hancockfabrics.com/Tropi...VproductId48187406VVcatId537258VVviewprod.htm

there is also this one (4.99)
http://www.gotfabric.com/SearchEngineCatalog/hibiscus-classic-panel-print--fabric---cherry-red.htm

this one is 9.99 for 3yrds
http://www.deanmillerprints.com/Hawaiian_Print_Fabric_Discount_p/fabricdm30red.htm

this one is 5.50 yrd
http://www.alensfabricinc.com/view_prod.asp?Model=CPN-032&Color=A

hope this helps


Michelle: Glad everything is ok


----------



## Jennia

Twins+2more said:


> Okay guys, it my turn to request the "power of prayer".
> 
> After school today Chianna, my oldest (9 yrs old) was showing me her Developing breast and teasing her i lightly squeezed it and noticed it was VERY HARD.  So I took her to her room and had her take off her shirt and I did a breast exam on her.  She has a walnut size AND a small grape size lump in her right breast.
> 
> Of course I called my mom then the doctor....hey, we all know that mom knows best.  We have the first avaiable appointment in the morning.   Of course husband is woking, so he won't even be in town.  But im so scared after just telling her that we are not gooing to stress out or think about it I am! ! !
> 
> I would just appreciate any prayers you may say this evening for strength and the well being of my "baby".  Thanks




I hope they tell you it's nothing serious! Definitely let us know as soon as you hear something. 



jham said:


> Cindee, how is your cousin?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we must!  I too am leaving DH at home.  I'm not sure where we're staying yet but probably the Anaheim Fairfield.  I've never stayed at Paradise Pier!  It's the only DL hotel I haven't stayed in, so if they come up with a good deal, I'm there!
> 
> Prayers!  Hopefully everything is just fine.



The only other Disneyland resort I've stayed at is the Disneyland Hotel, and that was when I was eight for a dance convention. I lived in LA for about four years, and booked myself a trip as my graduation present. Lol, all of my friends were going to Mexico or Hawaii and I was going to Disneyland. ^-^ Also, I actually like Disneyland better than WDW. . . 



anewvance said:


> Ok I finished my other daughters dress for our Disney trip.  I am not sewing again for long long time.  I don't have the patience or the talent to do this stuff!  But it turned out decent and she is happy with it so that's what really matters.



That's cute, love the ariel fabric. 



mrsmiller said:


> as I been in a state of perpetual depression, but decided that this is what keeps me going
> 
> Michelle: sorry for the many text---I tried sending you a slide (pictures) but had to do it one at a time--- something was up with photobucket also as it was taking me forever---
> 
> I hope everything is OK with Chianna I know it will
> 
> hope you like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the other ones I have to yet download in photobucket
> wendy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the bad fit but the dress form is a size 2 and the dress is size 7)
> 
> and some fabrics I ordered from fabricsgalore ---they were on sale!!!---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I specially love this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> part of my give project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which I am still working on (maybe I will redo !!!) i know, I know it looks really bad!!!!!!!
> 
> I will hopefully go back and read few pages
> 
> PS:  Crystal I email you
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Ohhhhhh WOW those are all so fantastic!!! Not sure how you can consider that little talent, they look wonderful to me! Sorry to hear you've been depressed, too!  (that's supposed to be a hug)



eeyore3847 said:


> Did some rather simple cute things this weekend... have been so busy with life lately... not much time for sewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Those are cute, love all of your appliques, especially Mulan!

So DD is finally getting over her s tomach flu. . .but now *I* have it. I told DH to watch out, because he's next!


----------



## froggy33

mrsmiller said:


> revrob for the hawaiian hibiscus fabric you can try:
> this one is 9.99 for 3yrds
> http://www.deanmillerprints.com/Hawaiian_Print_Fabric_Discount_p/fabricdm30red.htm



This the one I have I think.  But I didn't get it from this site.  However $10 for 3 yards is pretty good if you need that much!


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Well, I was at my Vineland Walmart here in South Jersey - it too is leaving forever. All the fabric was 25% off. I bought $130 of fabric - my husband will not let me near a fabric store if he knows this. Thankfully we each have our "own money". I bought the apple fabrics for window shade for my kitchen. I found some Hawaiian prints for a dress for me, I think. And I have this cupcake fabric that I bought the remainning 6+yrds becuase it was so cute. 










revrob - I have been looking for Red fabric with white hibiscus for a while - I have the one pictured but my Mom brought that home from Hawaii  along with a navy one and one other. I have not been about to find a red or blue for a long time the ones in the top picture are about as good as I can find around here.


----------



## Jennia

First, sorry for the double post-wasn't sure if I had time to finish reading, and turns out I did! ^-^




twob4him said:


> I know you will be impressed to hear I finished outfit #2 for Olivia's Big Give...this is for her older sister who does NOT like frilly things! She does like Minnie so I made a top and shorts for her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to ship them out this week! Won't they be surprised to get an early box!  I really think this is just as (or more) fun for us as the Wish kids! Thanks for letting me participate....*Teresa*....and thanks for all of your work on coordinating for this family!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I remembered someone asked me if I sewed the ribbon in (by opening up the side seams) and this time I did! Thanks for the tip!!!!



That looks great, nice job! You've been busy this week!



3huskymom said:


> This is only my second post in the disboutiquers  board. I completed 2 more dresses for my DD3 over the weekend. Nothing spectacular but will be nice and cool for her to wear in WDW in May and August. I also went shopping for more Disney fabric this weekend and had some good finds at Hancock fabrics.



Super cute and should be nice for summer! 



livndisney said:


> Small update on my cousin.
> 
> She is doing "better". Her blood pressure is not as low as it was yesterday. She seems better able to breathe. I guess they did a bunch of tests today and over the weekend so now we wait for the Dr's to review the results.
> 
> Hopefully, she will continue to do better.



Glad to hear that she's doing better, that must be so scary. 



minnie2 said:


> Welcome back and "welcome Home!'  Where did you buy?  We own at Animal Kingdom Villa's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well George went back to work today!  I think he should have taken the rest of this week off but he didn't listen to me.  His dr yesterday told him he would be happy to let him stay out the rest of the week.  Problem is George is just a really good employee and being the boss he always sets the example even if it means he is in pain  Heck when he had his colon removed he only took 2 weeks off   So 2 weeks for a hernia no matter how rough it was he just wouldn't take off.  Thankfully his boss told him to take it easy and make it a light week.  So I am hoping he comes home early  but we shall see.
> 
> 
> Ok why do I do this to myself.  I just cut out almost 200 4 inch squares edged them all of  to make a dress for my nice and my girlfriends little girl for her bday.  Well I miss calculated and I didn't make the dress long enough  So the final row will just e solid one material.  Oh well I hope it looks ok....  I need to finish the one dress by Sat for her party!  I have the bodice done and now I just have to attach all the sq for the 3 rows of patchwork and the solid row then ruffle away.  Now is when I wished I wasn't so askeered of my ruffler foot!




Glad to hear that your husband feels well enough to be going to work. What is it with men though trying to act all tough, especially after something major like surgery?! 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Drive by post, but I just had to say:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cathy, *LOVE the Bambi outfit, and your Big Give outfit is wonderful too!
> 
> I wish I had a trip planned soon so that I could be busy sewing again!
> 
> 
> All of the other stuff posted lately has been wonderful too!
> 
> I do have an Easter dress to make Leighanna yet! I just have to figure out what I am doing!
> 
> I made the other wall hanging that is being offered from YCQT.
> I think I may become a "quilter" after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have used my "walking foot" as I was finishing this! The sides got a little wonky from trying to sew through all those layers. I should have put a binding on it instead of trying to turn it right side out. Oh well, not too bad of an attempt for my second quilting project!



Oooh, so cute, nice job!



Twins+2more said:


> just got home from the doctor.  Chianna is fine.  just breast tissue.  my baby is growing up and getting "****ies".  She is so happy  Im just happy it was nothing serious to worry about.  thanks for your prayers.



YAY glad to hear it's just normal development! 



NaeNae said:


> I made this last year.  I thought the blue one might be similiar to what you are looking for.  They had it in red also.  I got it at Hancocks.



Those are so cute, love love love that fabric!

Another thing-I keep having nightmares about our trip, and it's not for months! We're going to WDW in Dec with my parents, uncle, and brother, and they've put me in charge of planning *everything*-I've already booked two garden view rooms at the Poly and I've been going through the Unofficial Guide when I have time. I've already started making spreadsheets, etc and I'm going to make a folder for each adult listing all ressies/times, planned parks for each day, etc. But like last night, I had a dream that they'd given me they wrong dates and were peeved when I didn't have anything booked/planned. Weird.


----------



## revrob

I'm so glad Chianna is ok!  That's great news - thanks for posting!




NaeNae said:


> I made this last year.  I thought the blue one might be similiar to what you are looking for.  They had it in red also.  I got it at Hancocks.



ADORABLE!  I'm really excited about going back to Ohana's, now I just gotta figure out the "perfect outfit"!  Thanks for posting the pic - I was trying to figure out if I want to do a halter style dress, and yours is really cute!  More to consider...




froggy33 said:


> Hey there!!  I think I have exactly what you are looking for at home, however I only have 1 yard of it and haven't used it yet....but if you haven't found any by the time I get home about 5pm CT I can look to see who makes it and let you know.  I can't remember off the top of my head where I got it from, but I think I got it on sale for pretty cheap!  It is a solid red with maybe 2-3 inch white hibiscus all over it.  I will get a pic and let you know!!




Thanks so much for being willing to help me!




mrsmiller said:


> revrob for the hawaiian hibiscus fabric you can try:
> 
> 
> hancock (online)  has one ( not the hibiscus) hawaiian fabric red and white for 4.99
> http://www.hancockfabrics.com/Tropi...VproductId48187406VVcatId537258VVviewprod.htm
> 
> there is also this one (4.99)
> http://www.gotfabric.com/SearchEngineCatalog/hibiscus-classic-panel-print--fabric---cherry-red.htm
> 
> this one is 9.99 for 3yrds
> http://www.deanmillerprints.com/Hawaiian_Print_Fabric_Discount_p/fabricdm30red.htm
> 
> this one is 5.50 yrd
> http://www.alensfabricinc.com/view_prod.asp?Model=CPN-032&Color=A
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> 
> Michelle: Glad everything is ok




I think this last fabric is going to be perfect!  Thanks so much for helping me out - I think that's what I'm going to go with.  The price is pretty good too - maybe I'll order enough to make myself a skirt as well.


----------



## revrob

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Well, I was at my Vineland Walmart here in South Jersey - it too is leaving forever. All the fabric was 25% off. I bought $130 of fabric - my husband will not let me near a fabric store if he knows this. Thankfully we each have our "own money". I bought the apple fabrics for window shade for my kitchen. I found some Hawaiian prints for a dress for me, I think. And I have this cupcake fabric that I bought the remainning 6+yrds becuase it was so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> revrob - I have been looking for Red fabric with white hibiscus for a while - I have the one pictured but my Mom brought that home from Hawaii  along with a navy one and one other. I have not been about to find a red or blue for a long time the ones in the top picture are about as good as I can find around here.



WOW!  You did great!  Cute fabric!


----------



## Tink561

I'm trying to catch up but this thread moves so fast.  You all have been making some great stuff!


----------



## pixeegrl

Where do you ladies get the really cute polka dot mary janes shoes? I know someone posted it a while back but the search is not helping much, too many posts on the DIS about shoes lol. TIA!


----------



## jessica52877

pixeegrl said:


> Where do you ladies get the really cute polka dot mary janes shoes? I know someone posted it a while back but the search is not helping much, too many posts on the DIS about shoes lol. TIA!



Pretty sad I know the answer to this and don't even have a girl. 

http://www.puddlejumpershoes.com/

Look under toddlers for probably the ones you are thinking of.


----------



## jham

pixeegrl said:


> Where do you ladies get the really cute polka dot mary janes shoes? I know someone posted it a while back but the search is not helping much, too many posts on the DIS about shoes lol. TIA!



I'm guessing you mean the puddle jumpers.  I would google puddle jumpers shoes. They have a website too.


----------



## pixeegrl

yep, that was them! Thanks so much! You are fast and that's what I needed lol. There was another site too I thought, anyone know of it?


----------



## danicaw

revrob said:


> We've decided that we're going to go to Ohana's for breakfast for my DD's birthday celebration.  I would like to make her something with a red fabric that has white hibiscus flowers on it - similar to what Lilo wears.  Does anyone know where I can find fabric like this?  Or have a name of a fabric that I can order somewhere maybe?



I am about 2 pages behind so I dont know if you got an answer... but try gotfabric.com They are out of Hawaii. I have purchased from them and been very pleased. 
Also I think Fabric fairy has some knit "aloha mouse" fabric... its red with hibiscus flowers and mickey.... might be fun 



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Here are the latest creations to come out of my sewing "room". I have 3 more to finish,  then I need to decided what my girls will be wearing for Easter.  I am having the hardest time deciding on what style of dress and what fabric to use.
> 
> Here is the one for my nephew



They are great! Love them! 
Wonderful Job 



minnie2 said:


> I agree!  I love hearing "Welcome Home!'  I may have asked you this efore but where do you own?



We own at OKW. 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I made the other wall hanging that is being offered from YCQT.
> I think I may become a "quilter" after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have used my "walking foot" as I was finishing this! The sides got a little wonky from trying to sew through all those layers. I should have put a binding on it instead of trying to turn it right side out. Oh well, not too bad of an attempt for my second quilting project!



Wow! Awesome! 
Great Job!


----------



## MouseTriper

Twins+2more said:


> just got home from the doctor.  Chianna is fine.  just breast tissue.  my baby is growing up and getting "****ies".  She is so happy  Im just happy it was nothing serious to worry about.  thanks for your prayers.


 Oh I am so glad she is okay!!!!!  



Adi12982 said:


> DH and I went to Disneyland in mid-June 2007.  Other than the newly opened nemo subs ride, everything was ok.  We used a lot of fastpasses and ridemax to help us know how we should go about it all, but we rode everything we wanted more than once each day.  I suggest getting there a open, go til lunch, rest at your hotel for a hile and go back.  It still gets cool at night even in the summer, California is different like that


Very cool, thanks!  What is "ridemax" though?



NaeNae said:


> I made this last year.  I thought the blue one might be similiar to what you are looking for.  They had it in red also.  I got it at Hancocks.


  Awww look how adorable they are!!!



jessica52877 said:


> Pretty sad I know the answer to this and don't even have a girl.
> 
> http://www.puddlejumpershoes.com/


WOW.....I've never seen the boots...how cute!!!  Thanks for posting the link again!


----------



## jham

pixeegrl said:


> yep, that was them! Thanks so much! You are fast and that's what I needed lol. There was another site too I thought, anyone know of it?



I like www.sweetsoles.com but they usually don't have a lot of sizes in stock.


----------



## roscoepc1

Ok...help needed!

I bought this:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=200323930830

Now what do I put with it? I was thinking if I made it into stripwork twirly skirts, it would go further, but I SUCK at pairing fabrics for stuff like that!

Also can't be TOO baby-ish, as my oldest dd is 10.....and getting picky, lol.

:help:


----------



## roscoepc1

jham said:


> I finally finished Marenna's Big Give piglet vida and hat!   I have to say I really enjoyed all the pinkness and ruffles!  And I even have a model the right size!  I swear the ruffles aren't as wonky as they look in the pictures.  The back ruffles are supposed to remind you of Piglet's shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one more, just to make sure we have too much Lilys!





Ok...I want one in MY size! That is so cute!!!!


----------



## Adi12982

MouseTriper said:


> Oh I am so glad she is okay!!!!!
> 
> Very cool, thanks!  What is "ridemax" though?
> 
> Awww look how adorable they are!!!
> 
> WOW.....I've never seen the boots...how cute!!!  Thanks for posting the link again!



I heard about it over on the Disneyland section of the dis, but basically it is software that helps you plan your day.  You tell it what you want to ride when you want breaks (like for eating, parades or whatever) and it plans your day. Since I had never been I liked it because it gave me an idea for a plan of attack, I didn't know what order things filled up in or what I should immediately fast pass etc and it really helped us get everything in many times!  Here is a link: http://www.ridemax.com/


----------



## danicaw

"not intended for childrens sleepware" 
Do you guys worry about this label to much when buying fabric for you kids pjs?

I have been looking for cute flannels and all the ones I really like have this label on them. I am just curious what your thoughts on this are. I think I get the reasoning behind it - fabric hasn't been treated for fire etc. 
I am just not sure.... that I care. I know that sounds bad 
Sorry. Just wanting to know if I am missing something. 
Thanks.


----------



## roscoepc1

danicaw said:


> "not intended for childrens sleepware"
> Do you guys worry about this label to much when buying fabric for you kids pjs?
> 
> I have been looking for cute flannels and all the ones I really like have this label on them. I am just curious what your thoughts on this are. I think I get the reasoning behind it - fabric hasn't been treated for fire etc.
> I am just not sure.... that I care. I know that sounds bad
> Sorry. Just wanting to know if I am missing something.
> Thanks.




The minute you wash even treated fabric, and add fabric softener, it negates the treatment anyways.

And since I have no intention of roasting my children over an open flame, I really do not worry about it!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

mrsmiller said:


> :



Great outfits...they all looked great!  your applique looks great, I don't think you should re-do them.  Hope you feel better!



eeyore3847 said:


> Lori



My favorite is the Mulan outfit!



jham said:


>



Wow..what a gorgeous Piglet outfit!!!!  I used the same piglet for dd's Crystal Palace top, but mine doesn't look as nice!!  Yours is perfect.  I better not let dd see this!!!



kimmylaj said:


> hi all , i have been lurking but having computer issues. just wanted to pop in and say hi.  i am busy planning a baby shower for my girlfriend...her 4th boy.  it is a nursery rhyme theme.  i bought some of the nursery rhyme fabric walmart had.  do you think the light green one is too girly to make some burp cloths and such?
> 
> my only new creation is  a pair of jeans with a ruffle and a little appliqued shirt because i took mia to her first show
> Pinkalicious
> it is touring a couple of states i know...unfortunately i did not love it. mia thought it was great though and thats what matters.  there is even a cd with the songs. i will try to upload her picture soon.



My dd loves Pinkalicious, and Purplelicious.



livndisney said:


> Small update on my cousin.
> 
> She is doing "better". Her blood pressure is not as low as it was yesterday. She seems better able to breathe. I guess they did a bunch of tests today and over the weekend so now we wait for the Dr's to review the results.
> 
> Hopefully, she will continue to do better.



Glad that your cousin is doing better!  Will keep her in my prayers.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Hi all!  Hope everyone is doing well today...I was away all weekend...well away from here...Katie's party was Saturday and it was great.  Her BFF from home was able to come and her BFF from here was here and they all got along great.  We had 13 kids at the party from 2 years old to 11!  What fun!  And they all played so well together!  It was raining all day, so they had to stay inside, but it really was fun.
> 
> I had also won the in home celebration kit, so that was her party "theme"...we just had all Disney stuff.   We got to played games and had gifts for everyone!  It really was fun.
> 
> Then Sunday came...it seems that somebody at the party had a stomach virus...uh oh!  It was a fast moving virus...as in I was fast moving to the bathroom all day Sunday.  Then Monday morning at 2am Timmy was fast moving, then Katie at 5am!  What a day it was yesterday!  I had to do tons of laundry all day long!  I hate the smell of puke!  Poor Timmy had the worst of it...I was getting worried and almost took him to the hospital last night, but he started drinking and making urine.  He is much better today.
> 
> I did skim the weekend and as usual you guys are all so talented and so supportive...I love being a part of this group!  I know there are those that need prayers, and some that need them that didn't ask...I pray for you all everyday.  New babies to get ready to welcome...congrats to be said...what a great place!
> 
> BTW...I will post pics of Katie's party when photobucket acts right...



Happy Belated Birthday, Katie!  Can't wait to see pictures.  Sorry that everyone have been sick..hope everyone is better now.



DisneyMOM09 said:


>



Those are really cute.  Is the pattern from YCMT?  I bought one but have yet to make any baskets!  DH bought the kiddos easter baskets from Target..so I guess I won't be making their baskets this year.



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


>



Your quilt looks great!



Twins+2more said:


> just got home from the doctor.  Chianna is fine.  just breast tissue.  my baby is growing up and getting "****ies".  She is so happy  Im just happy it was nothing serious to worry about.  thanks for your prayers.



So glad that everything is OK!


----------



## DisneyMOM09

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Those are really cute.  Is the pattern from YCMT?  I bought one but have yet to make any baskets!  DH bought the kiddos easter baskets from Target..so I guess I won't be making their baskets this year.



This is the pattern from YCMT. It is the first pattern I have purchased from there and it is extremely easy to follow! i am making them for my gilrs and for my neices and nephew, but I really think that they would make a great gift for anyone if you just changed up the fabric. I think that I will be maiking these baskets for my sisters for Christmas.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

QUESTION....for those that have dress forms; where did you get them?  I want to buy one and not sure where to look.  I don't want to spend a ton either.  Thanks!


----------



## ibesue

I lost my quotes AGAIN...   So let me try to make up what I lost from yesterday.

The pink & purple sleeping beauty was too cute!

Flea:  I LOVE all your knitted things.  I so wish I could knit.  I did try way back when and I did knit 2 poncho's for then baby DD!

The pirate sets are too cute!  Both for your little girls and son!

Shannon... Yay on getting to go back!  Two trips planned sounds wonderful!!  I like the Hawaiian prints.  My quilt store has some too, but I am sure its around 9 a yard.  You got much better info from others!

Jessica:  We don't always spend all of our time in the parks either.  Kadie thinks going to Downtown Disney is the same as going into the parks!  And she is just as happy going to the pool and hanging out as she is going on rides.   She loves the tinkerbell pool!  And for all going in October, its my favorite time to go!!  

In fact, I am having one of those milestone birthdays this year... won't say which one it is, but I have said I want to go to Disneyland for the weekend with all my DD's and DGD's!!  (well their DH's can come too)  My youngest DD who can't keep a secret already told me that they are planning a big weekend, starting with MNSSHP, breakfast at the Storytellers (my fav at disney) and then a day in the parks!

The last hand sewn outfit, so cute but now you have your machine!!

OMGOSH, that piglet Vida is too cute!!  I love the polka dots!  And the hat is so cute!  I really like matching hats now!  I think she is going to LOVE that outfit!

Tina, sorry everyone didn't get along.  I am worried about my birthday trip too.  But having a schedule I think will help.  The problem here is that I am the one who isn't an early riser!    However, now that you are a DVC owner, you will have better times ahead!  

The seamstress... I think someone is trying to pay less on shipping by telling you that others can send it!  Ask for the name of the other person and contact them to see how they did it?

The walmart near us still has a fully packed fabric department.  I checked the other day.    Most of the other Walmarts in our area have no fabric departments anymore, they closed several years ago.  Our store was remodeled and they kept the department!  

Disneyland in summer can be crowded but I think you are pretty safe with June.  The weather can be tricky, we do have June gloom, its overcast and cloudy in the morning, sunny in the afternoon and chilly in the evening.  Wednesdays are the best days for us.  Go early and get on the rides you want and then hang out in the afternoon by the pool!  Oh, and when you go to Knotts, be sure to go to the Chicken dinner place!  So yummy!  Sometimes we just go down there for dinner!!

I am happy to hear that Chianna is okay!  The good part of trying to catch up with everyone is you get the prayer request & the outcome at one time!

Wendy, your Taggie is too cute!  And I am keeping Daniel in my prayers.  The benefit was awesome!  

Cindee, I am happy to hear your cousin is doing a bit better today.  She is in my prayers.

Melissa, the ariel dress is just too cute!

Linnette, those dresses are fabulous!!  I am so impressed that you can look at a dress and then make your own pattern and dress.  I wish I had that kind of talent!  I know what depression is like and I will keep you in my prayers.  Some days its just hard to get out of bed.  

Lori, those sets are cute.  I love the Mulan one!!!

Cathy, the minnie set is too cute!  I love the ribbon T's!

Michelle, such pretty dresses!

Kim, happy the flu didn't hit before the birthday party.  Can't wait to see the pictures.  Hopefully everyone is better at your house.

Heather, the Easter baskets are so cute!  How did you make those?  Do you have a pattern?

Minnie2, happy to hear George is back to work.  Guys are like that!  I hear you on the cutting out squares.  I am STILL working on a twirl skirt for Miss Kadie with a gazillion squares.  I might be finished today to take pictures of the skirt.  I now do NOT like it!    Too many squares.  Now her mom is asking what patchwork will I be doing for Miss Molly.  

Tom, I love your quilt!!

Whew, I think I am caught up!!    Okay, back to the skirt with a gazillion squares!  Hope to have pictures today!


----------



## iluvwdw4ever

Here's another site for cute shoes...

http://www.littlemonkeytoes.com/


----------



## mrsmiller

disneylovinfamily said:


> QUESTION....for those that have dress forms; where did you get them?  I want to buy one and not sure where to look.  I don't want to spend a ton either.  Thanks!



I ordered mine from displayimporter.com I do not recall who it was but I know somebody in this thread posted about it it was 35.00 and 15.00 shipping but it is a little small ---22" --20" ---23 which is a size 2/3 and you cannot make adjustments , there is a child size dritz for 125.00  I will check for the website for you

Linnette


----------



## teresajoy

Flea said:


> I have 2 pettiskirts to make for a friend this week (they are for her mums funeral at her mums request - her mum has terminal cancer and only been given a couple of weeks  )



Oh wow, that is so sad. How sweet she wants the girls to wear pettis though. 





anewvance said:


> Ok I finished my other daughters dress for our Disney trip.  I am not sewing again for long long time.  I don't have the patience or the talent to do this stuff!  But it turned out decent and she is happy with it so that's what really matters.



The dress turned out great! I hope you don't give up on the sewing!! 



mrsmiller said:


> as I been in a state of perpetual depression, but decided that this is what keeps me goinghope you like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



Oh, Linnette, I'm so sorry you are having problems right now. We've missed you around here! 

I love these outfits Linnette!!! Especially the  Belle one!! So cute! 



eeyore3847 said:


> Did some rather simple cute things this weekend... have been so busy with life lately... not much time for sewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori



Really cute outfits Lori! I love them! 



twob4him said:


> I know you will be impressed to hear I finished outfit #2 for Olivia's Big Give...this is for her older sister who does NOT like frilly things! She does like Minnie so I made a top and shorts for her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to ship them out this week! Won't they be surprised to get an early box!  I really think this is just as (or more) fun for us as the Wish kids! Thanks for letting me participate....*Teresa*....and thanks for all of your work on coordinating for this family!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: I remembered someone asked me if I sewed the ribbon in (by opening up the side seams) and this time I did! Thanks for the tip!!!!



Wow! You are good!!! These look fabulous Cathy!!! Thanks so much for helping out! 



3huskymom said:


> This is only my second post in the disboutiquers  board. I completed 2 more dresses for my DD3 over the weekend. Nothing spectacular but will be nice and cool for her to wear in WDW in May and August. I also went shopping for more Disney fabric this weekend and had some good finds at Hancock fabrics.



Is there any way we could get some big pictures of these? I would love to see them!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Has anyone tried the Brother Disney Applique Station?

looks like this --




but you can buy them with a disney or pooh cartridge.

wondered if anybody owned one and could comment on it...

my sewing machine does not do embroidery so I was thinking maybe I might like one, but it's hard to tell.
Unfortunately I saw one on ebay going for like $15 yesterday and I didnt bid on it. But I dont need to waste my money if it's a junky end product, etc


----------



## jessica52877

danicaw said:


> "not intended for childrens sleepware"
> Do you guys worry about this label to much when buying fabric for you kids pjs?
> 
> I have been looking for cute flannels and all the ones I really like have this label on them. I am just curious what your thoughts on this are. I think I get the reasoning behind it - fabric hasn't been treated for fire etc.
> I am just not sure.... that I care. I know that sounds bad
> Sorry. Just wanting to know if I am missing something.
> Thanks.



I don't worry about it but that is because most of what I see in stores to buy is not flame retardant anyways.


----------



## jessica52877

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Has anyone tried the Brother Disney Applique Station?
> 
> looks like this --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but you can buy them with a disney or pooh cartridge.
> 
> wondered if anybody owned one and could comment on it...
> 
> my sewing machine does not do embroidery so I was thinking maybe I might like one, but it's hard to tell.
> Unfortunately I saw one on ebay going for like $15 yesterday and I didnt bid on it. But I dont need to waste my money if it's a junky end product, etc



I have one. I got it the year Dallas was born so it is over 6 years old and was the disney version. I got it after I had my embroidery machine so maybe that is one reason I thought it was lacking in the coolness department. I have never even really used it except for maybe 2x. I don't really think it is good to do anything with clothes but better for just decorating in a scrapbook or something.


----------



## froggy33

disneylovinfamily said:


> QUESTION....for those that have dress forms; where did you get them?  I want to buy one and not sure where to look.  I don't want to spend a ton either.  Thanks!



I got mine at displayimporter.com.  I thought they were a pretty good price even with shipping I think.  But Linnette is right, they are not adjustable.  But they are jersey so they are pinable (sp?)  There are two sizes, infant and child.  I got the child and it is currently too big for my 8 month old..but she will grow into it.

Good luck.

Jessica


----------



## 3goofyboys

mrsmiller said:


> the other ones I have to yet download in photobucket
> 
> 
> wendy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the bad fit but the dress form is a size 2 and the dress is size 7)
> 
> and some fabrics I ordered from fabricsgalore ---they were on sale!!!---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I specially love this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> part of my give project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which I am still working on (maybe I will redo !!!) i know, I know it looks really bad!!!!!!!
> 
> Linnette



I was just wondering where you were Linnette, I'm glad to see you!  I love all the dresses, but the Tink is my favorite!  I've been eyeing the heart fabric from fabricsgalore, but alas I have no little girl to sew for, so it would just sit in my stash! The genie is great, don't touch him!



eeyore3847 said:


> Did some rather simple cute things this weekend... have been so busy with life lately... not much time for sewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


 I really like the Mulan.  I've seen that pirate fabric at my Joanns, but when I went back the other day to pic some up, it was all gone.  The outfit you made with it is great!



twob4him said:


>


I love the capris, I really like the black at the bottom, nice touch!



kimmylaj said:


> hi all , i have been lurking but having computer issues. just wanted to pop in and say hi.  i am busy planning a baby shower for my girlfriend...her 4th boy.  it is a nursery rhyme theme.  i bought some of the nursery rhyme fabric walmart had.  do you think the light green one is too girly to make some burp cloths and such?


 I did my ds's whole nursery in light green nursery rhyme, so my vote is nope, not too girly!



mom2prettyprincess said:


> We were staying at CBR pirate themed room....and the more we got thinking about it (2 families) we decided to switch to ASMu family suites...I think the space for a 2 & 5 yr old will be good for a whole week (and I will probably need the space too)...and it saved us some money...so that was a bonus also....
> I was wondering if anyone from the disboutique would be going the same time as us!


We're going right before you... we'll be there Spetember 15-24



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I made the other wall hanging that is being offered from YCQT.
> I think I may become a "quilter" after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have used my "walking foot" as I was finishing this! The sides got a little wonky from trying to sew through all those layers. I should have put a binding on it instead of trying to turn it right side out. Oh well, not too bad of an attempt for my second quilting project!


Great job!  



danicaw said:


> "not intended for childrens sleepware"
> Do you guys worry about this label to much when buying fabric for you kids pjs?
> 
> I have been looking for cute flannels and all the ones I really like have this label on them. I am just curious what your thoughts on this are. I think I get the reasoning behind it - fabric hasn't been treated for fire etc.
> I am just not sure.... that I care. I know that sounds bad
> Sorry. Just wanting to know if I am missing something.
> Thanks.


I don't worry about it at all.  Like someone else said, washing the fabric pretty much removes any flame retardant anyway.  Plus, I work hard to keep as many chemicals as I can away from my kids, the idea of dressing them in material doused in chemicals isn't super appealing to me!


I lost the quote, but the easter baskets were great!


----------



## froggy33

We just booked a 5-day cruise to the Caribbean.  Not on Disney  - they are pricey!  Anyway it's on Carnival.  The whole fam is going - 11 of us total!!  I have never been on a cruise, so I don't totally know what to expect, but being a Disboutiquer my 10 month old little girl has to have some cute clothes made just for the trip.  Could some of you post some of the things you have made for cruises just so I can get some ideas (and CASE if the poster doesn't mind)?  I will definitely do a cruise inspired Feliz (LOVE that pattern) and something very similar to the dress on CarlaC's Simply Sweet dress pattern, but other than that?? And just how many "fancy" dresses will we need?

Thanks so much!!!

Jessica


----------



## HeatherSue

Tessa is currently obsessed with Beverly Hills Chihuahua. So, for her birthday I bought her a little chihuahua stuffed animal and some fabric to make her a chihuahua shirt.  I finally got around to making it yesterday.  I digitized the chihuahua applique myself.  It's nothing fancy, but I was pretty proud of myself.  I used a crown embroidery file that was free online and just resized it to fit the dog.  I have to say that I don't like the shirt a whole lot.  I made it while she was in bed and I didn't measure her to see how long I wanted it.  So, it turned out too long.  I'm considering adding a few more ruffles and making it a dress.   I also don't like the sleeves this way and I may add the elastic to them.  Teresa said I'm just being too picky. I used some mitten clips at the sides to cinch it in at the waist a little.
I didn't get a closeup of the white fabric, but it has pretty sparkly gold swirls going through it.











The requisite "flying Tessa" picture.  BTW, I don't like the pants with it, either.






I actually convinced Sawyer to model his Dora shirt.  In case you missed the story- I was all excited to give it to him because he LOVES Dora and they don't sell Dora clothes for boys.  I thought he would be really excited!  However, when I handed it to him, he said "No, it's Tessa's!  I hate it!" and threw it on the ground.   I guess I have found the reason why they don't sell Dora stuff for boys.    He seems to be warming up to it a bit, though.









He was much happier with this Shamu shirt.  He's really into whales right now.









Here's a t-shirt I made for one of the wish kids.  One of the gives isn't full yet, so head on over there if you have a hankerin' to make some family t-shirts! 

http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=67726&threadid=598862


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

HeatherSue said:


>



Oh I can never let Ash see this page.  She is equally obsessed with BHC.  In fact, I promised her that we could watch it again tonight.  If I hear "You're a Chihuahua Mija" one more time 

LOVE LOVE LOVE the Jack!  I want one!


----------



## minnie2

Jennia said:


> Glad to hear that your husband feels well enough to be going to work. What is it with men though trying to act all tough, especially after something major like surgery?!
> 
> Another thing-I keep having nightmares about our trip, and it's not for months! We're going to WDW in Dec with my parents, uncle, and brother, and they've put me in charge of planning *everything*-I've already booked two garden view rooms at the Poly and I've been going through the Unofficial Guide when I have time. I've already started making spreadsheets, etc and I'm going to make a folder for each adult listing all ressies/times, planned parks for each day, etc. But like last night, I had a dream that they'd given me they wrong dates and were peeved when I didn't have anything booked/planned. Weird.


Yeah he can be a pain in the butt!  LOL  I do feel bad because I lightened his load this morning sinc eh walks from the train to his office and told him to buy lunch.  then Lunch time came and he couldn't find his wallet and realized he gave it to me to hold yesterday!  Teach him to have me hold his wallet!  


ibesue said:


> Minnie2, happy to hear George is back to work.  Guys are like that!  I hear you on the cutting out squares.  I am STILL working on a twirl skirt for Miss Kadie with a gazillion squares.  I might be finished today to take pictures of the skirt.  I now do NOT like it!    Too many squares.  Now her mom is asking what patchwork will I be doing for Miss Molly.


Oh no another patchwork in your future!  Why don't you like the one you just made?
I really do love them though so once the ruffling starts I will be tickled with it I am sure!  



HeatherSue said:


> Tessa is currently obsessed with Beverly Hills Chihuahua. So, for her birthday I bought her a little chihuahua stuffed animal and some fabric to make her a chihuahua shirt.  I finally got around to making it yesterday.  I digitized the chihuahua applique myself.  It's nothing fancy, but I was pretty proud of myself.  I used a crown embroidery file that was free online and just resized it to fit the dog.  I have to say that I don't like the shirt a whole lot.  I made it while she was in bed and I didn't measure her to see how long I wanted it.  So, it turned out too long.  I'm considering adding a few more ruffles and making it a dress.   I also don't like the sleeves this way and I may add the elastic to them.  Teresa said I'm just being too picky. I used some mitten clips at the sides to cinch it in at the waist a little.
> I didn't get a closeup of the white fabric, but it has pretty sparkly gold swirls going through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The requisite "flying Tessa" picture.  BTW, I don't like the pants with it, either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually convinced Sawyer to model his Dora shirt.  In case you missed the story- I was all excited to give it to him because he LOVES Dora and they don't sell Dora clothes for boys.  I thought he would be really excited!  However, when I handed it to him, he said "No, it's Tessa's!  I hate it!" and threw it on the ground.   I guess I have found the reason why they don't sell Dora stuff for boys.    He seems to be warming up to it a bit, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was much happier with this Shamu shirt.  He's really into whales right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a t-shirt I made for one of the wish kids.  One of the gives isn't full yet, so head on over there if you have a hankerin' to make some family t-shirts!
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=67726&threadid=598862


OMG I love them all!  I agree you are being too picky it is adorable!  
LOVE the shamu and the jack one!  
 I really need to get George to set up my digitizing software!!!


----------



## jenb1023

HeatherSue said:


> Teresa said I'm just being too picky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually convinced Sawyer to model his Dora shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was much happier with this Shamu shirt.  He's really into whales right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a t-shirt I made for one of the wish kids.  One of the gives isn't full yet, so head on over there if you have a hankerin' to make some family t-shirts!
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=67726&threadid=598862



Teresa's right - you are being too picky!  It is very cute!  But if you are really unhappy with it, I think it would make a cute dress too!

Glad Sawyer is warming up to his Dora shirt!

Love the Shamu shirt!  That would be cute for a Big Give family going to Sea World!

I know you weren't sure about the cartoony Captain Jack but I think he turned out great!


----------



## anewvance

Ok stupid question.  You need a special machine to do embroidered appliques and stuff right?  I'd love to be able to learn how to do that.


----------



## pixeegrl

Editing to add Never Mind, I figured out I should be looking at the Feliz not the Vida...off to purchase pattern! 





jham said:


> I finally finished Marenna's Big Give piglet vida and hat!   I have to say I really enjoyed all the pinkness and ruffles!  And I even have a model the right size!  I swear the ruffles aren't as wonky as they look in the pictures.  The back ruffles are supposed to remind you of Piglet's shirt



I have a question about how you do the ruffles, I searched the Vida and didn't see ruffles on it.  Do you sew them on folded up right sides together then flip them down and sew along the top of each one? and then of course sew the panel to the sides...Does that make sense?


----------



## jham

TOM:  Love all your quiltiness lately!  I'm very impressed.  LOVE the pink and green--my favorite colors!



HeatherSue said:


> Tessa is currently obsessed with Beverly Hills Chihuahua. So, for her birthday I bought her a little chihuahua stuffed animal and some fabric to make her a chihuahua shirt.  I finally got around to making it yesterday.  I digitized the chihuahua applique myself.  It's nothing fancy, but I was pretty proud of myself.  I used a crown embroidery file that was free online and just resized it to fit the dog.  I have to say that I don't like the shirt a whole lot.  I made it while she was in bed and I didn't measure her to see how long I wanted it.  So, it turned out too long.  I'm considering adding a few more ruffles and making it a dress.   I also don't like the sleeves this way and I may add the elastic to them.  Teresa said I'm just being too picky. I used some mitten clips at the sides to cinch it in at the waist a little.
> I didn't get a closeup of the white fabric, but it has pretty sparkly gold swirls going through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The requisite "flying Tessa" picture.  BTW, I don't like the pants with it, either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually convinced Sawyer to model his Dora shirt.  In case you missed the story- I was all excited to give it to him because he LOVES Dora and they don't sell Dora clothes for boys.  I thought he would be really excited!  However, when I handed it to him, he said "No, it's Tessa's!  I hate it!" and threw it on the ground.   I guess I have found the reason why they don't sell Dora stuff for boys.    He seems to be warming up to it a bit, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was much happier with this Shamu shirt.  He's really into whales right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a t-shirt I made for one of the wish kids.  One of the gives isn't full yet, so head on over there if you have a hankerin' to make some family t-shirts!
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=67726&threadid=598862



Very cute!  I'm so impressed with your digitizing skillz!  Ever since my craft room computer broke down I'm not able to use my embroidery machine.   Do you think Mike would mind if I brought the machine upstairs and set it up on the desk in his office?   Lily loves BHC!  But since before she ever saw it it has been "Beverly Hills Chicawawa"  She even saw an actual live Chihuahua one day and said "mommy!  Look!  It's a chicawawa!"    I love the flying Tessa pose!  I say go for it and make it a dress!

Dora and the whale are great too.  Sawyer looks very cute laughing in his whale shirt. But I really love the Jack one!


----------



## HeatherSue

anewvance said:


> Ok stupid question.  You need a special machine to do embroidered appliques and stuff right?  I'd love to be able to learn how to do that.


The appliques I just posted above were done on a special embroidery machine. 

But, I did these on a regular machine using a zig-zag stitch.  There's a link to my tutorial in the first post in this thread.  I had an old manual singer for some of them and some of them I did on a Brother cs6000i (a pretty standard electronic machine).


----------



## ibesue

jham said:


> I like www.sweetsoles.com but they usually don't have a lot of sizes in stock.



I have bought from Sweetsoles too!  



roscoepc1 said:


> Ok...help needed!
> 
> I bought this:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=200323930830
> 
> Now what do I put with it? I was thinking if I made it into stripwork twirly skirts, it would go further, but I SUCK at pairing fabrics for stuff like that!
> 
> Also can't be TOO baby-ish, as my oldest dd is 10.....and getting picky, lol.
> 
> :help:



Very cute fabric!  I haven't seen that before!



Adi12982 said:


> I heard about it over on the Disneyland section of the dis, but basically it is software that helps you plan your day.  You tell it what you want to ride when you want breaks (like for eating, parades or whatever) and it plans your day. Since I had never been I liked it because it gave me an idea for a plan of attack, I didn't know what order things filled up in or what I should immediately fast pass etc and it really helped us get everything in many times!  Here is a link: http://www.ridemax.com/



I will definitely look at that site!  Thanks!



mrsmiller said:


> I ordered mine from displayimporter.com I do not recall who it was but I know somebody in this thread posted about it it was 35.00 and 15.00 shipping but it is a little small ---22" --20" ---23 which is a size 2/3 and you cannot make adjustments , there is a child size dritz for 125.00  I will check for the website for you
> 
> Linnette



Thanks, I have been looking for a site for manequins too.  I found one down by Disneyland that says you can pick it up.  Sounds like a good reason to go to DL!



froggy33 said:


> We just booked a 5-day cruise to the Caribbean.  Not on Disney  - they are pricey!  Anyway it's on Carnival.  The whole fam is going - 11 of us total!!  I have never been on a cruise, so I don't totally know what to expect, but being a Disboutiquer my 10 month old little girl has to have some cute clothes made just for the trip.  Could some of you post some of the things you have made for cruises just so I can get some ideas (and CASE if the poster doesn't mind)?  I will definitely do a cruise inspired Feliz (LOVE that pattern) and something very similar to the dress on CarlaC's Simply Sweet dress pattern, but other than that?? And just how many "fancy" dresses will we need?
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> Jessica



Wooo Hooo  I haven't been on a cruise so no clue what you need.  I know someone will have the answers for you!



HeatherSue said:


> Tessa is currently obsessed with Beverly Hills Chihuahua. So, for her birthday I bought her a little chihuahua stuffed animal and some fabric to make her a chihuahua shirt.  I finally got around to making it yesterday.  I digitized the chihuahua applique myself.  It's nothing fancy, but I was pretty proud of myself.  I used a crown embroidery file that was free online and just resized it to fit the dog.  I have to say that I don't like the shirt a whole lot.  I made it while she was in bed and I didn't measure her to see how long I wanted it.  So, it turned out too long.  I'm considering adding a few more ruffles and making it a dress.   I also don't like the sleeves this way and I may add the elastic to them.  Teresa said I'm just being too picky. I used some mitten clips at the sides to cinch it in at the waist a little.
> I didn't get a closeup of the white fabric, but it has pretty sparkly gold swirls going through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The requisite "flying Tessa" picture.  BTW, I don't like the pants with it, either.
> 
> I actually convinced Sawyer to model his Dora shirt.  In case you missed the story- I was all excited to give it to him because he LOVES Dora and they don't sell Dora clothes for boys.  I thought he would be really excited!  However, when I handed it to him, he said "No, it's Tessa's!  I hate it!" and threw it on the ground.   I guess I have found the reason why they don't sell Dora stuff for boys.    He seems to be warming up to it a bit, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was much happier with this Shamu shirt.  He's really into whales right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a t-shirt I made for one of the wish kids.  One of the gives isn't full yet, so head on over there if you have a hankerin' to make some family t-shirts!
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=67726&threadid=598862



Wow, those are so cute.  I love the BHC top as it is!  But then I love long shirts with leggings!
The Shamu is so cute, I love the water drops with it!  So much cuter than the Shamu design I have.
Jack is too cute.  They will love it!



minnie2 said:


> Oh no another patchwork in your future!  Why don't you like the one you just made?



I have looked at the skirt way to long!  I just didn't realize how many squares I cut out!  When DH gets home I will have him take pictures.  I need to delete pictures off my camera and am not sure how to....



jham said:


> Very cute!  I'm so impressed with your digitizing skillz!  Ever since my craft room computer broke down I'm not able to use my embroidery machine.   Do you think Mike would mind if I brought the machine upstairs and set it up on the desk in his office?   Lily loves BHC!  But since before she ever saw it it has been "Beverly Hills Chicawawa"  She even saw an actual live Chihuahua one day and said "mommy!  Look!  It's a chicawawa!"    I love the flying Tessa pose!  I say go for it and make it a dress!



I bet if you take your machine up there, your computer will get fixed much quicker!  



HeatherSue said:


> The appliques I just posted above were done on a special embroidery machine.
> 
> But, I did these on a regular machine using a zig-zag stitch.  There's a link to my tutorial in the first post in this thread.  I had an old manual singer for some of them and some of them I did on a Brother cs6000i (a pretty standard electronic machine).



You are soooooooooooo talented with or without your machine!  And I forgot to say how cute the Dora top is too!


----------



## carrie6466

Twins+2more said:


> just got home from the doctor.  Chianna is fine.  just breast tissue.  my baby is growing up and getting "****ies".  She is so happy  Im just happy it was nothing serious to worry about.  thanks for your prayers.



Glad to hear everything was fine!


----------



## danicaw

So, its spring break and we have no real plans... but today we hit the park and the fabric store... something for the kids and something for me 
And I spent too much at the fabric store.... wanna see what I got?





Each kid picked out some flannel for pjs.... I was shocked DD didn't pick pink fabric, but thats fine.





I loved this floral print and was thinking a round neck for DD this summer.





I don't know what I am going to do with it... I just want to stick it on the wall and stare at it... its amazing, the colors are wonderful too. I might just do a blanket for DS. I was kind of thinking it might be fun on the bowling shirt, if I can get up the nerve to try it... we shall see. 

And the last thing I got was this sheer pink fabric with sparkles... 
We just put the kids in bunk beds and DD is looking up at the bottom of DS mattress... so I was thinking of using the slats and putting some fabric up to make a kind of canopy... this is what its looking like now.




Its better than it was... I didn't sew at all, I should probably finish the edges or something. Thats the top of an Ikea flower light in the pic... sorry its a funny angle. If you guys have any suggestions for this I would love to hear. 

And this is some of the fabric I found a week or so ago.. including the mickey part sheets that are now part of my stash...




flannels.





The plaid is along the top edge of the sheet.

Ok, now I should actually go sew. Or at least figure out where I am going to store this stuff


----------



## DisneyMom5

danicaw said:


> And this is some of the fabric I found a week or so ago.. including the mickey part sheets that are now part of my stash...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plaid is along the top edge of the sheet.
> 
> Ok, now I should actually go sew. Or at least figure out where I am going to store this stuff



That planet material is awesome!

So, I'm not really a vision girl, but I see that Mickey sheet material, and was thinking:
Red girls jumper, with either yellow buttons where the shoulder straps meet, or appliqued yellow circles for buttons, and then make a shirt to go under it out of this material.
OR, bowling shirt, alternating with red material, and then applique a black mickey ears on the back.  That would ROCK!

Heather Sue - LOVE the Capn' Jack.


----------



## lovesdumbo

billwendy said:


> Jessica - here is my first taggie blankie!! Im also making a tiny rag quilt to match - how big do you think it needs to be??? My taggie is 12x12 - is that okay???


Very cute!



Jennia said:


> Here's the LAST thing I'll probably sew totally by hand:


So cute!



revrob said:


> It's official!  Check out my new ticker!  Just booked our reservations - Animal Kingdom Jambo House villa - I need to do some research to see if there's anything at the resort that we HAVE to do.  Trying to get my wish list of meal ressies together.  I need to get sewing too!


How exciting!  I can't wait for my first AKL (not villa) trip May 2nd!



tricia said:


> Oh, I am so happy.  I just got an email from my cousin and her daughter loves the outfit I made her and it fit perfectly.  Even insisted on wearing it right away. (Mom said that was quite a fashion statement as it is still cold up here and she had to wear warm clothes underneath)  Anyway, here are the pics she sent me.


So adorable on!



jham said:


>


WOW!!!!!  LOVE that!!!!!!!



tinashaver said:


> Hello were back! We had a great time but it went way to fast and did not get everything done! We did end up joining the Disney vacation club  so we will have more chances to get things done. I would not suggest to ever go with a big group! We had 11 people 2 familys that could not get on the same page if you know what I mean. I think I cried due to stress and frustration 3 times! Not my idea of a magical trip but all in all it was great! I Think all the stuff made since we have been gone is really cute I love the villain Cinderella set! Well if you would like to see some of our pictures please feel free....


Welcome back. Congrats on DVC!



anewvance said:


> Ok I finished my other daughters dress for our Disney trip.  I am not sewing again for long long time.  I don't have the patience or the talent to do this stuff!  But it turned out decent and she is happy with it so that's what really matters.


That came out great!  Don't give up.  Try something easier next time!



mrsmiller said:


>


Love your dresses!  Your Genie is awesome!!!!!!!!




eeyore3847 said:


> Did some rather simple cute things this weekend... have been so busy with life lately... not much time for sewing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lori


Those are great!  I love Mulan too!




twob4him said:


>


That is perfect!  I'm sure it will be loved!



3huskymom said:


> This is only my second post in the disboutiquers  board. I completed 2 more dresses for my DD3 over the weekend. Nothing spectacular but will be nice and cool for her to wear in WDW in May and August. I also went shopping for more Disney fabric this weekend and had some good finds at Hancock fabrics.


Great job!



revrob said:


> We've decided that we're going to go to Ohana's for breakfast for my DD's birthday celebration.  I would like to make her something with a red fabric that has white hibiscus flowers on it - similar to what Lilo wears.  Does anyone know where I can find fabric like this?  Or have a name of a fabric that I can order somewhere maybe?


How about this?
http://www.hawaiianfabricshop.com/tropicalleaves.html



livndisney said:


> Small update on my cousin.
> 
> She is doing "better". Her blood pressure is not as low as it was yesterday. She seems better able to breathe. I guess they did a bunch of tests today and over the weekend so now we wait for the Dr's to review the results.
> 
> Hopefully, she will continue to do better.


Glad she's doing better.  Continued prayers for her.



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Here are the latest creations to come out of my sewing "room". I have 3 more to finish,  then I need to decided what my girls will be wearing for Easter.  I am having the hardest time deciding on what style of dress and what fabric to use.
> 
> Here is the one for my nephew


Cute!!!



minnie2 said:


> Well George went back to work today!  I think he should have taken the rest of this week off but he didn't listen to me.  His dr yesterday told him he would be happy to let him stay out the rest of the week.  Problem is George is just a really good employee and being the boss he always sets the example even if it means he is in pain  Heck when he had his colon removed he only took 2 weeks off   So 2 weeks for a hernia no matter how rough it was he just wouldn't take off.  Thankfully his boss told him to take it easy and make it a light week.  So I am hoping he comes home early  but we shall see.


Glad he's doing well.  Hope he doesn't over do it!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> I made the other wall hanging that is being offered from YCQT.
> I think I may become a "quilter" after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have used my "walking foot" as I was finishing this! The sides got a little wonky from trying to sew through all those layers. I should have put a binding on it instead of trying to turn it right side out. Oh well, not too bad of an attempt for my second quilting project!


Beautiful!  Not too bad at all!!!!!




Twins+2more said:


> just got home from the doctor.  Chianna is fine.


What wonderful news!




HeatherSue said:


> Tessa is currently obsessed with Beverly Hills Chihuahua. So, for her birthday I bought her a little chihuahua stuffed animal and some fabric to make her a chihuahua shirt.  I finally got around to making it yesterday.  I digitized the chihuahua applique myself.  It's nothing fancy, but I was pretty proud of myself.  I used a crown embroidery file that was free online and just resized it to fit the dog.  I have to say that I don't like the shirt a whole lot.  I made it while she was in bed and I didn't measure her to see how long I wanted it.  So, it turned out too long.  I'm considering adding a few more ruffles and making it a dress.   I also don't like the sleeves this way and I may add the elastic to them.  Teresa said I'm just being too picky. I used some mitten clips at the sides to cinch it in at the waist a little.
> I didn't get a closeup of the white fabric, but it has pretty sparkly gold swirls going through it.


Those are all wonderful!  Love that Jack shirt!


----------



## danicaw

I just had to share these.....

Crazy cute baby otter pic from the Disney blog...actually from Sea World


----------



## tricia

HeatherSue said:


> Tessa is currently obsessed with Beverly Hills Chihuahua. So, for her birthday I bought her a little chihuahua stuffed animal and some fabric to make her a chihuahua shirt.  I finally got around to making it yesterday.  I digitized the chihuahua applique myself.  It's nothing fancy, but I was pretty proud of myself.  I used a crown embroidery file that was free online and just resized it to fit the dog.  I have to say that I don't like the shirt a whole lot.  I made it while she was in bed and I didn't measure her to see how long I wanted it.  So, it turned out too long.  I'm considering adding a few more ruffles and making it a dress.   I also don't like the sleeves this way and I may add the elastic to them.  Teresa said I'm just being too picky. I used some mitten clips at the sides to cinch it in at the waist a little.
> I didn't get a closeup of the white fabric, but it has pretty sparkly gold swirls going through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The requisite "flying Tessa" picture.  BTW, I don't like the pants with it, either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually convinced Sawyer to model his Dora shirt.  In case you missed the story- I was all excited to give it to him because he LOVES Dora and they don't sell Dora clothes for boys.  I thought he would be really excited!  However, when I handed it to him, he said "No, it's Tessa's!  I hate it!" and threw it on the ground.   I guess I have found the reason why they don't sell Dora stuff for boys.    He seems to be warming up to it a bit, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was much happier with this Shamu shirt.  He's really into whales right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a t-shirt I made for one of the wish kids.  One of the gives isn't full yet, so head on over there if you have a hankerin' to make some family t-shirts!
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=67726&threadid=598862



All very cute.  My kids said "what!! is that a boy wearing a Dora shirt??"  I guess they would be no help.
  Love the Jack cutie too.



froggy33 said:


> We just booked a 5-day cruise to the Caribbean.  Not on Disney  - they are pricey!  Anyway it's on Carnival.  The whole fam is going - 11 of us total!!  I have never been on a cruise, so I don't totally know what to expect, but being a Disboutiquer my 10 month old little girl has to have some cute clothes made just for the trip.  Could some of you post some of the things you have made for cruises just so I can get some ideas (and CASE if the poster doesn't mind)?  I will definitely do a cruise inspired Feliz (LOVE that pattern) and something very similar to the dress on CarlaC's Simply Sweet dress pattern, but other than that?? And just how many "fancy" dresses will we need?
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> Jessica



Cool.  If you plan on doing dinner in the dining room it is dresses every night, and formal ones at least once.  Have you been to www.cruisecritic.com  They have an awesome forum.  Almost as good as the DIS>



danicaw said:


> So, its spring break and we have no real plans... but today we hit the park and the fabric store... something for the kids and something for me
> And I spent too much at the fabric store.... wanna see what I got?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each kid picked out some flannel for pjs.... I was shocked DD didn't pick pink fabric, but thats fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved this floral print and was thinking a round neck for DD this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what I am going to do with it... I just want to stick it on the wall and stare at it... its amazing, the colors are wonderful too. I might just do a blanket for DS. I was kind of thinking it might be fun on the bowling shirt, if I can get up the nerve to try it... we shall see.
> 
> And the last thing I got was this sheer pink fabric with sparkles...
> We just put the kids in bunk beds and DD is looking up at the bottom of DS mattress... so I was thinking of using the slats and putting some fabric up to make a kind of canopy... this is what its looking like now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its better than it was... I didn't sew at all, I should probably finish the edges or something. Thats the top of an Ikea flower light in the pic... sorry its a funny angle. If you guys have any suggestions for this I would love to hear.
> 
> And this is some of the fabric I found a week or so ago.. including the mickey part sheets that are now part of my stash...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flannels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plaid is along the top edge of the sheet.
> 
> Ok, now I should actually go sew. Or at least figure out where I am going to store this stuff



Great stuff.  Luv the Mickey pieces.  I have the matching towels.


----------



## Haganfam5

HeatherSue said:


>



I think it is adorable!  It looks so good on her and I like the leggings too. The chihuahua is just too cute and love the crown! 

Oh, I remember the Dora shirt story! Too funny! At least he tried it on for you!

Your kids are just too beautiful!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Baby Names-
> Hannah
> Danielle
> Rachel
> are the top contenders.
> I liked the middle name Opal (my Grammie's name) but DH says no way- too old fashioned and she will be teased for it. ;(
> Lucia (my Great grandmother's name) and surprisingly he likes that better than Opal
> Hannah Lucia......???
> I also like May- no particular reason, just like the sound of it.
> my middle name is Lyn, as is DD and my Mother's, but guess it's weird to give 2 sisters the same middle name.
> DH likes Kaelyn and Kathryn. But our last name starts with a K and Im not huge on the double illiteration......and Kaelyn, caitlyn, etc is VERY popular now.
> I liked Hannah years ago because I love the Book of Samuel and can relate to what Hannah went through...now it's getting to be popular and now theres even a Hannah Montana- but oh well, it's still a name I like....
> I also really like Anna, but I dont think DH was open to it. Even more so, i like Ana- but he veto'd that.


I like Opal, but then it was my dgm name & I used for dd5's middle name. 
I like Hannah Lucia though, very pretty.  With K's you're ok as long there aren't 3.  Dh & his 2 sisters all have K names - They actually called themselves KKK for a while when they were kids until someone told them what it meant. 

Snubie - Congratulations!!!  I hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## PrincessKell

Hi everyone!! 

Sooo I am sewing and sewing. and playing with my new machine...and SNAP! the needle broke. Well I am not one that has EVER changed a needle. I know I should have before after so many hours of sewing or with different materials but I never have. So, does anyone have a video showing how to change one??? I don't do good by just reading I need a visual.  I have a  Brother CE-5000PRW machine. 

I would be super duper grateful to anyone who could help me out. Im in the middle of sewing up crayon roll ups for the big give too! I really want to get these done so I can send them out Friday. 

Thanks!


----------



## disneymomof1

PrincessKell said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Sooo I am sewing and sewing. and playing with my new machine...and SNAP! the needle broke. Well I am not one that has EVER changed a needle. I know I should have before after so many hours of sewing or with different materials but I never have. So, does anyone have a video showing how to change one??? I don't do good by just reading I need a visual.  I have a  Brother CE-5000PRW machine.
> 
> I would be super duper grateful to anyone who could help me out. Im in the middle of sewing up crayon roll ups for the big give too! I really want to get these done so I can send them out Friday.
> 
> Thanks!




I have that machine, it is pretty simple to change the needle.  Get  your screwdriver out of your accessories pouch, turn the screw a few turns, not to much and the needle left in should fall out, but hold onto it so it doesn't fall into the machine, get your new needle out, there are a few in the pouch where the screwdriver was, the needle has a flat back, that part faces to the back of the machine, insert the needle, while looking at the front where the needle goes in you should see it going up, when it hits a silver ball, then stop and tighten the screw,  it's pretty easy.  I broke two needles this weekend, so I have quickly become a certified needle changer.    I never did thank you for all your help with DD St. Patty's day skirt, all went well until the very end and I really messed up and never fixed it, so now she has a nice homemade skirt to play dress up in


----------



## disneymomof1

So who here is taking advantage of the free dining offer.  We were booked with DH who has a convention, but I think DD and I will beg off the convention and go to one of the Disney resorts and DH can join us.  We usually go for 8 days but DD will just be starting 1st grade so I don't want her to miss to much, so we will cut it down to a Fri-Tues trip. Which makes me sad, because I love those longer trips when you can at least take one day easy and rest by the pool.  So right now are plans are to go from 9/18-9/22, not sure where to stay yet, I love AKL but we really need to go budget this time so I am thinking POFQ or Coronado Springs.  Anybody have any opinions on these resorts?


----------



## mrsmiller

but  most of the machines change needles the same (not all of them)

but 

raise the needle bar to the highest by turning the "hand wheel " by hand

most of the time  in the inside of the needle  bar- to the right side -you will see a knob --needle clamp screw-- and turn it toward you---this will loose the needle

I usually hold the needle while I am turning the clamp screw and take it out--
pull the needle once the screw is loose downward

insert the new needle with the flat side towards the back

push needle as far as it will go 


tighten the needle screw -- by hand or  with a screwdriver--

remember to not over tighten the needle

I turn the manual wheel  gently to make sure the needle goes inside the slot without any problems


----------



## Haganfam5

disneymomof1 said:


> So who here is taking advantage of the free dining offer.  We were booked with DH who has a convention, but I think DD and I will beg off the convention and go to one of the Disney resorts and DH can join us.  We usually go for 8 days but DD will just be starting 1st grade so I don't want her to miss to much, so we will cut it down to a Fri-Tues trip. Which makes me sad, because I love those longer trips when you can at least take one day easy and rest by the pool.  So right now are plans are to go from 9/18-9/22, not sure where to stay yet, I love AKL but we really need to go budget this time so I am thinking POFQ or Coronado Springs.  Anybody have any opinions on these resorts?



No help with the resorts but we are going to try and do a little extra trip in August with the free dining.  As low budget as possible since we are going all out with the Beach Club in May. My DH can't go in August so it's just me and the kids at the all-stars and my family should be coming too and staying in another room.  I am excited but also hesitant because I did all-star movies with me and the kids last year for a few days alone and a couple of nights we were rained in the room.  That was horrible, absolute torture! My kids just wanted to bounce from bed to bed (since they are so close together) and the room was so tight. I am hoping it will be better with my parents there to keep us company!  I just have to look at it as a small sacrifice to be in Disney again!


----------



## GoofyG

I can't believe she is 5 already, not long ago she was Attikus size.  WOW, time is flying by way to fast!


----------



## Haganfam5

GoofyG said:


> I can't believe she is 5 already, not long ago she was Attikus size.  WOW, time is flying by way to fast!



Oh my, she is so beautiful! Great pictures!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

mrsmiller said:


> as I been in a state of perpetual depression, but decided that this is what keeps me going
> 
> 
> hope you like these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the other ones I have to yet download in photobucket
> 
> 
> wendy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the bad fit but the dress form is a size 2 and the dress is size 7)
> 
> and some fabrics I ordered from fabricsgalore ---they were on sale!!!---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I specially love this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> part of my give project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which I am still working on (maybe I will redo !!!) i know, I know it looks really bad!!!!!!!
> 
> I will hopefully go back and read few pages
> 
> PS:  Crystal I email you
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



 I have Miss Madi sitting on my lap and sah is yelling "I want that Belle dress!!"


----------



## twob4him

HeatherSue said:


> The requisite "flying Tessa" picture.  BTW, I don't like the pants with it, either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was much happier with this Shamu shirt.  He's really into whales right now.


Hey...we love Dora here...if Sawyer hates it, we'll take it!!! 
Love the chihuahua dress/top...really cute!
The kiddos are just so cute!
Wow that Shamu shirt is terrific! Perfect for Sea World!!!!
The pirate applique is great! I love the braids!!! Very creative!



HeatherSue said:


>


Ohhhhh I just love all of these! You are sooo creative !!!



danicaw said:


> So, its spring break and we have no real plans... but today we hit the park and the fabric store... something for the kids and something for me
> And I spent too much at the fabric store.... wanna see what I got?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Each kid picked out some flannel for pjs.... I was shocked DD didn't pick pink fabric, but thats fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loved this floral print and was thinking a round neck for DD this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plaid is along the top edge of the sheet.
> 
> Ok, now I should actually go sew. Or at least figure out where I am going to store this stuff


Gorgeous fabrics!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ideas for spring break: buy more fabric! 

(I'm such an enabler!)



billwendy said:


> Oh my - I feel so sorry for her!!! Hopefully they can figure things out really really quickly!!!! Prayers being said!!
> 
> Jessica - here is my first taggie blankie!! Im also making a tiny rag quilt to match - how big do you think it needs to be??? My taggie is 12x12 - is that okay???


Wendy did I tell you how much I love your taggy??? Sooo cute!!! 



> GoofyG said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe she is 5 already, not long ago she was Attikus size.  WOW, time is flying by way to fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww I love all of the pics!!!! Ellarie is soooo beautiful! Happy Birthday cutie pie!
> (Mom don't forget to update your siggy with her new age! )
Click to expand...


----------



## charlinn

2cutekidz said:


> Have you all heard of Disney Princess books "My Side of the Story"  It's the princess stories told from the villains point of view.  Lady Tremaine's was my inspiration for this set.   Here's a quote from the book jacket...
> 
> _The rumor that Cinderella's stepfamily tore her lovely dress to shreds so she couldn't go to the ball? According to her stepmother, they were only trying to save Cinderella a lifetime of embarrassment at her fashion faux pas and gently suggesting that she stay at home. (Lady Tremaine says the gown actually looked like it had been sewn together by rodents!)_
> 
> And the set...my first Vida   I made the bow too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had asked Emily to smile - she was telling me that Lady Tremaine was mean so she shouldn't smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Just Because...



Adorable!!!  Great Job as usual!


----------



## jenb1023

Hey all - 

I just saw these shoes at Payless tonight and immediately thought they would look adorable with all of the Minnie customs you guys make!  Plus, they looked comfortable too!  They were $14.99.

They also had HSM3 sneakers that were actually nice and not tacky on sale for $9.

Just wanted to pass the info on.  Have a good night!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone..hope you are all doing well!! love everythingposted - but I must say Ellarie, Emily and Tessa are looking so grown up lately!! 

We stayed at Coronado when it very first opened - it is beautiful, but we found it less Disneyish than the other hotels - but that might just be us - we like to eat, sleep and breathe disney when we are there!!! lol!!!

I finally think Im finished with the girls Easter Dresses, and have to decide if I want to make bows for their hair. I even made a coordinating skirt (tween flair) for their 17 year old sister Bekah- and also a little quilt to match the taggie I made on Sunday.....













little flower bows on the ribbon sash and the peaks of each scallop I used E6000 do you think it will hold okay?









My taggie and matching quilt(I love how it frayed) - all flannel - for my cousins new little girl - Julia Grace













On another note - one of my good friends at the hospital was laid off today - I feel so bad for her - I hope it doesnt come to our department - she had a job that was more like a genetic counselor, and she specialized in dwarfism - but she couldnt directly bill patients for her service - in my department, we directly bill for therapy for each child we see....scarey times -I've never felt insecure about my job before! Believe it or not, I got this job straight out of college and have been there 18 years!!!!!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Wendy - Everything looks really great, I especially love the flannel blanket- that is adorable and I love how it came out!!!!
I hope you have no worries with your job too! 
My husband's right hand person just gave there notice, which was sort of expected, they weren't thriving as it was. So he will be hiring. This is a key IT support position and if he doesnt find someone competent quickly it will be a huge burden with a new baby coming and having to either cover that position, or train a new person, so I'm praying he finds the right person SOON! 
As for the E6000- I have no idea, i know I tried Liquid Stitch to put buttons for eyes on my monster applique and they came off in the wash- which meant I had to sew them on the second time around.

I CAN tell you I needed to clean my machine with my lint brush after I worked with that butterfly fabric.

Theres a new cute dress on YCMT- Miss Lilly dress. The only thing that turns me off a little is that it says to choose fabrics that don't need much ironing because the dress is hard to iron. I really prefer a crisp look- but the sample photos are super cute. The bodice seems very similar to Carla's portrait peasant.
Im still waiting for Carla's new pattern to make it's debut.....Carla, how much longer? 
Not that I dont have enough projects sitting on my sewing table right now- including that Pooh quilt. Up tomorrow- cutting out Pooh.


----------



## jeniamt

I am so far behind reading posts, I will never catch up!!

Okay, question... this is for a 9 1/2 year old Big Give outfit and when I made it I couldn't find the gold rick-rack I was sure I had bought.  I figured maybe it slipped through the bars of my cart before checkout.  Anyway, made the patchwork twirl without it, and later found it in Evelyn's purse.  Figures.  Now that the skirt is done I feel like it might need something... what do you think?  Should I try to add it now?  Plus, check out my big oops on the Jasmine.  I can't believe I didn't notice that the sparkle had shifted.  It is stuck for good, trust me, I've tried to pick it off!










And because I hadn't shared some other recent creations... Evelyn's St. Patty's outfit (I still need a pic of Gillian in hers):










Evelyn in her new fav outfit (the shirt came from Walmart):







And because they look so cute... Gillian and Chris headed to her Father/Daughter Dance:


----------



## princessmom29

disneymomof1 said:


> So who here is taking advantage of the free dining offer.  We were booked with DH who has a convention, but I think DD and I will beg off the convention and go to one of the Disney resorts and DH can join us.  We usually go for 8 days but DD will just be starting 1st grade so I don't want her to miss to much, so we will cut it down to a Fri-Tues trip. Which makes me sad, because I love those longer trips when you can at least take one day easy and rest by the pool.  So right now are plans are to go from 9/18-9/22, not sure where to stay yet, I love AKL but we really need to go budget this time so I am thinking POFQ or Coronado Springs.  Anybody have any opinions on these resorts?



We stayed at the Coronado over thanksgiving and loved it. If bed size matters to you, they are the only mod with queen beds. That and the pool sold us on the resort.


----------



## livndisney

Does anyone know what the difference is between a size 3 and a size 3T?


----------



## ibesue

GoofyG said:


> I can't believe she is 5 already, not long ago she was Attikus size.  WOW, time is flying by way to fast!



She is so cute and grown up!  I love the pictures!



jenb1023 said:


> Hey all -
> 
> I just saw these shoes at Payless tonight and immediately thought they would look adorable with all of the Minnie customs you guys make!  Plus, they looked comfortable too!  They were $14.99.
> 
> They also had HSM3 sneakers that were actually nice and not tacky on sale for $9.
> 
> Just wanted to pass the info on.  Have a good night!



Love those, must send my dd to pick them up for DGD!



billwendy said:


> I finally think Im finished with the girls Easter Dresses, and have to decide if I want to make bows for their hair. I even made a coordinating skirt (tween flair) for their 17 year old sister Bekah- and also a little quilt to match the taggie I made on Sunday.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My taggie and matching quilt(I love how it frayed) - all flannel - for my cousins new little girl - Julia Grace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note - one of my good friends at the hospital was laid off today - I feel so bad for her - I hope it doesnt come to our department - she had a job that was more like a genetic counselor, and she specialized in dwarfism - but she couldnt directly bill patients for her service - in my department, we directly bill for therapy for each child we see....scarey times -I've never felt insecure about my job before! Believe it or not, I got this job straight out of college and have been there 18 years!!!!!!!



Love the Easter dresses and skirt!  So pretty and I love the little flowers!  The taggie and blanket are great.  They are going to love them.  Sorry for your friend.  Its kind of scary out there right now.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Theres a new cute dress on YCMT- Miss Lilly dress. The only thing that turns me off a little is that it says to choose fabrics that don't need much ironing because the dress is hard to iron. I really prefer a crisp look- but the sample photos are super cute. The bodice seems very similar to Carla's portrait peasant.
> Im still waiting for Carla's new pattern to make it's debut.....Carla, how much longer?
> Not that I dont have enough projects sitting on my sewing table right now- including that Pooh quilt. Up tomorrow- cutting out Pooh.



I hope your DH finds the new employee soon.  You need him with you when you have the baby!  
The dress looks like a bubble dress.  I didn't really like them in the 80's and don't think I like them now!  I am waiting for Carla's new pattern too!



jeniamt said:


> I am so far behind reading posts, I will never catch up!!
> 
> Okay, question... this is for a 9 1/2 year old Big Give outfit and when I made it I couldn't find the gold rick-rack I was sure I had bought.  I figured maybe it slipped through the bars of my cart before checkout.  Anyway, made the patchwork twirl without it, and later found it in Evelyn's purse.  Figures.  Now that the skirt is done I feel like it might need something... what do you think?  Should I try to add it now?  Plus, check out my big oops on the Jasmine.  I can't believe I didn't notice that the sparkle had shifted.  It is stuck for good, trust me, I've tried to pick it off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because I hadn't shared some other recent creations... Evelyn's St. Patty's outfit (I still need a pic of Gillian in hers):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evelyn in her new fav outfit (the shirt came from Walmart):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because they look so cute... Gillian and Chris headed to her Father/Daughter Dance:



They are all so cute!  I didn't even notice the error on the bling until you pointed it out!



livndisney said:


> Does anyone know what the difference is between a size 3 and a size 3T?



When I worked at Gymboree, I used to say that the 3T was a bit bigger in the diaper area, otherwise not much difference!

Did everyone get the email for Joann's friends and family?  Its a 20% off entire purchase!!


----------



## jessica52877

Wendy, I really love the rag quilt and modified simply sweets! The fabrics you picked for the rag quilt are so cute. I have been trying to find some cute flannel to make me some more cloth napkins. I'll have to look for this.



jeniamt said:


> I am so far behind reading posts, I will never catch up!!
> 
> Okay, question... this is for a 9 1/2 year old Big Give outfit and when I made it I couldn't find the gold rick-rack I was sure I had bought.  I figured maybe it slipped through the bars of my cart before checkout.  Anyway, made the patchwork twirl without it, and later found it in Evelyn's purse.  Figures.  Now that the skirt is done I feel like it might need something... what do you think?  Should I try to add it now?  Plus, check out my big oops on the Jasmine.  I can't believe I didn't notice that the sparkle had shifted.  It is stuck for good, trust me, I've tried to pick it off!



Everything is really cute! If you hadn't mentioned the stone out of place I would have never noticed. It is perfectly fine! And the skirt is too without the rick rack. I know they will just love it!



livndisney said:


> Does anyone know what the difference is between a size 3 and a size 3T?



I guess it kind of depends on what you are comparing if that makes sense. As in the Gap used to size their items 2, 3, etc but they were in the baby section and your only choice. To me they were always the same size as 2T, 3T, etc. It has been a while since I bought anything that small in the Gap so not sure if they still run that way or not.

In a pattern I tend to find that either they run a bit larger or a bit smaller (guess that is because I tend to find that commercial patterns never seem to fit just the same as store bought clothes). 

So my answer is not a good one  but if someone asks for a 2T I tend to go with 2 if sized that way and never had an issue before. 



ibesue said:


> Did everyone get the email for Joann's friends and family?  Its a 20% off entire purchase!!



I did not. Is it possible to foward it to my email or PM here with it. I would love to have it. 

For some reason I do not get ANY emails from them and I have signed up several times, always check the send me deals box and also signed up for their newspaper thing that comes in the mail and nothing


----------



## luvinyou

livndisney said:


> Does anyone know what the difference is between a size 3 and a size 3T?



The "T" sizes have extra room to accomodate a diaper.  So 3T will be a bit bigger on the bottom than a size 3


----------



## minnie2

ibesue said:


> I have looked at the skirt way to long!  I just didn't realize how many squares I cut out!  When DH gets home I will have him take pictures.  I need to delete pictures off my camera and am not sure how to....


I can't wait to see it!


danicaw said:


> I loved this floral print and was thinking a round neck for DD this summer.


Great fabrics!  LOVE the prate one!  The floral is my fav!  Where did you get it????
The space one is cute and It would make a great bowling shirt!  In fact it looks an awful lot like the material Carla used for the pictures in the bowling shirt pattern!  
Great idea for that pink sparkle fabric!  I bought some fabric like that on sale and I have no clue what to make wit it!



disneymomof1 said:


> So who here is taking advantage of the free dining offer.  We were booked with DH who has a convention, but I think DD and I will beg off the convention and go to one of the Disney resorts and DH can join us.  We usually go for 8 days but DD will just be starting 1st grade so I don't want her to miss to much, so we will cut it down to a Fri-Tues trip. Which makes me sad, because I love those longer trips when you can at least take one day easy and rest by the pool.  So right now are plans are to go from 9/18-9/22, not sure where to stay yet, I love AKL but we really need to go budget this time so I am thinking POFQ or Coronado Springs.  Anybody have any opinions on these resorts?


Don;t mean to play devils advocate but we took Kyle out for 5 days this yr to go to wdw and he was fine.  Actually I was a bit worried about it then I found out 3 other kids where getting pulled out to go to WDW before he was!  

Next yr our trip is during a 3 day week and I am VERY tempted to pull them out the Thursday and Friday before so they can spend Halloween with their cousins.  

Yeah I know bad mommy!  



GoofyG said:


> I can't believe she is 5 already, not long ago she was Attikus size.  WOW, time is flying by way to fast!


Look how beautiful she is!



jenb1023 said:


> Hey all -
> 
> I just saw these shoes at Payless tonight and immediately thought they would look adorable with all of the Minnie customs you guys make!  Plus, they looked comfortable too!  They were $14.99.
> 
> They also had HSM3 sneakers that were actually nice and not tacky on sale for $9.
> 
> Just wanted to pass the info on.  Have a good night!


Too cute!  Heck my mom would flip for them!  She LOVES black and white dot with red!  


billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone..hope you are all doing well!! love everythingposted - but I must say Ellarie, Emily and Tessa are looking so grown up lately!!
> 
> We stayed at Coronado when it very first opened - it is beautiful, but we found it less Disneyish than the other hotels - but that might just be us - we like to eat, sleep and breathe disney when we are there!!! lol!!!
> 
> I finally think Im finished with the girls Easter Dresses, and have to decide if I want to make bows for their hair. I even made a coordinating skirt (tween flair) for their 17 year old sister Bekah- and also a little quilt to match the taggie I made on Sunday.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> little flower bows on the ribbon sash and the peaks of each scallop I used E6000 do you think it will hold okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My taggie and matching quilt(I love how it frayed) - all flannel - for my cousins new little girl - Julia Grace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note - one of my good friends at the hospital was laid off today - I feel so bad for her - I hope it doesnt come to our department - she had a job that was more like a genetic counselor, and she specialized in dwarfism - but she couldnt directly bill patients for her service - in my department, we directly bill for therapy for each child we see....scarey times -I've never felt insecure about my job before! Believe it or not, I got this job straight out of college and have been there 18 years!!!!!!!


All so cute!!!  
 so sorry about your friend.  I am sorry you are worried about your job.  I actually think that is part of the reason George went back to work early.  just in case they toyed with lay offs in his company he was hoping being out wouldn't hurt him...



jeniamt said:


> I am so far behind reading posts, I will never catch up!!
> 
> Okay, question... this is for a 9 1/2 year old Big Give outfit and when I made it I couldn't find the gold rick-rack I was sure I had bought.  I figured maybe it slipped through the bars of my cart before checkout.  Anyway, made the patchwork twirl without it, and later found it in Evelyn's purse.  Figures.  Now that the skirt is done I feel like it might need something... what do you think?  Should I try to add it now?  Plus, check out my big oops on the Jasmine.  I can't believe I didn't notice that the sparkle had shifted.  It is stuck for good, trust me, I've tried to pick it off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because I hadn't shared some other recent creations... Evelyn's St. Patty's outfit (I still need a pic of Gillian in hers):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evelyn in her new fav outfit (the shirt came from Walmart):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because they look so cute... Gillian and Chris headed to her Father/Daughter Dance:


LOVE the Jasmine!  Where did you get the pattern?  Did you do it free hand or was it an iron on?  I didn't even see a mistake!  

Your girls are so cute!  the outfits are great! 
The picture of Daddy and daughter is so nice!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

disneymomof1 said:


> So who here is taking advantage of the free dining offer.  We were booked with DH who has a convention, but I think DD and I will beg off the convention and go to one of the Disney resorts and DH can join us.  We usually go for 8 days but DD will just be starting 1st grade so I don't want her to miss to much, so we will cut it down to a Fri-Tues trip. Which makes me sad, because I love those longer trips when you can at least take one day easy and rest by the pool.  So right now are plans are to go from 9/18-9/22, not sure where to stay yet, I love AKL but we really need to go budget this time so I am thinking POFQ or Coronado Springs.  Anybody have any opinions on these resorts?



We booked teh other day for free dining 9/19-9/28 at PO Riverside.  I am so happy!  Now, I just have to pay for it 



jenb1023 said:


> Hey all -
> 
> I just saw these shoes at Payless tonight and immediately thought they would look adorable with all of the Minnie customs you guys make!  Plus, they looked comfortable too!  They were $14.99.
> 
> They also had HSM3 sneakers that were actually nice and not tacky on sale for $9.
> 
> Just wanted to pass the info on.  Have a good night!



Have to get a pair of those!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

Since I haven't shared in forever.  Here is something I made quick for ROseanna to wear for spring day at school.


----------



## tricia

billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone..hope you are all doing well!! love everythingposted - but I must say Ellarie, Emily and Tessa are looking so grown up lately!!
> 
> We stayed at Coronado when it very first opened - it is beautiful, but we found it less Disneyish than the other hotels - but that might just be us - we like to eat, sleep and breathe disney when we are there!!! lol!!!
> 
> I finally think Im finished with the girls Easter Dresses, and have to decide if I want to make bows for their hair. I even made a coordinating skirt (tween flair) for their 17 year old sister Bekah- and also a little quilt to match the taggie I made on Sunday.....



Very cute Easter Dresses.  And I love the new rag quilt.  You are getting to be quite the expert with those.



jeniamt said:


> And because they look so cute... Gillian and Chris headed to her Father/Daughter Dance:



I was just thinking how beautiful the Jasmine was and how a 9 yr old would just love it cause it is so elegant looking, then you mentionned the mistake.  I would have never noticed, besides, even now that I know it is there it just looks like Jasmine has a little birth mark we never knew about.   Looks wonderful.

Also, I love the St. Patty;s day dress.

Awww, so cute for the daddy/daughter dance.


----------



## tricia

disneylovinfamily said:


> Since I haven't shared in forever.  Here is something I made quick for ROseanna to wear for spring day at school.



That is really cute.  I love lady bugs.  I am making my cousins daughter a dress with some ladybug and bee material right now.


----------



## jenb1023

jeniamt said:


> Okay, question... this is for a 9 1/2 year old Big Give outfit and when I made it I couldn't find the gold rick-rack I was sure I had bought.  I figured maybe it slipped through the bars of my cart before checkout.  Anyway, made the patchwork twirl without it, and later found it in Evelyn's purse.  Figures.  Now that the skirt is done I feel like it might need something... what do you think?  Should I try to add it now?  Plus, check out my big oops on the Jasmine.  I can't believe I didn't notice that the sparkle had shifted.  It is stuck for good, trust me, I've tried to pick it off!



I love the Jasmine outfit!  I think it is fine without the pick rack and I would never have noticed the misplaced stone until you pointed it out.




ibesue said:


> Did everyone get the email for Joann's friends and family?  Its a 20% off entire purchase!!





jessica52877 said:


> I did not. Is it possible to foward it to my email or PM here with it. I would love to have it.
> 
> For some reason I do not get ANY emails from them and I have signed up several times, always check the send me deals box and also signed up for their newspaper thing that comes in the mail and nothing



Jessica - you might want to stop by JoAnn's.  When I was there Saturday night, they were handing out the coupons at the register.  It is for 20% off everything (regular and sale priced items) Fri 4/3 - Sun 4/5!  There are the usual exclusions like sewing machines, Cricut, etc.  They gave me one for me and one for a friend.  I would be happy to mail it to you but I don't know if you would get it in time.  PM me if you would like me to try.


----------



## mrsmiller

livndisney said:


> Does anyone know what the difference is between a size 3 and a size 3T?



sorry if already answered (only scanning today)

but if you are talking pattern measures

the difference is that Toddler's figures are shorter than children's (3),  Pants have a diaper allowence and Dresses are shorter than Children size

3 t measures
chest-----22"--------waist 20  1/2"  Height-------37"

3
chest-----22   3/4"------waist 22"    Height-------38"

HTH

Linnette


----------



## phins_jazy

GoofyG said:


> I can't believe she is 5 already, not long ago she was Attikus size.  WOW, time is flying by way to fast!



Such cute pics!!!



jenb1023 said:


> Hey all -
> 
> I just saw these shoes at Payless tonight and immediately thought they would look adorable with all of the Minnie customs you guys make!  Plus, they looked comfortable too!  They were $14.99.
> 
> They also had HSM3 sneakers that were actually nice and not tacky on sale for $9.
> 
> Just wanted to pass the info on.  Have a good night!



Those shoes are too cute!!!



billwendy said:


> My taggie and matching quilt(I love how it frayed) - all flannel - for my cousins new little girl - Julia Grace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note - one of my good friends at the hospital was laid off today - I feel so bad for her - I hope it doesnt come to our department - she had a job that was more like a genetic counselor, and she specialized in dwarfism - but she couldnt directly bill patients for her service - in my department, we directly bill for therapy for each child we see....scarey times -I've never felt insecure about my job before! Believe it or not, I got this job straight out of college and have been there 18 years!!!!!!!



Love the taggie and the blankie!  I'm sorry to hear about your friend.  Layoff are so hard.    I hope none of them come to your dept!



ibesue said:


> Did everyone get the email for Joann's friends and family?  Its a 20% off entire purchase!!



I must go check my email.  Do you remember what the subject line of the email was?



disneylovinfamily said:


> Since I haven't shared in forever.  Here is something I made quick for ROseanna to wear for spring day at school.



So cute!!  I love ladybugs!


----------



## JaimeK

Hi all,
I love love love seeing everyone's beautiful work here, but since I don't stop in here everyday I find it really hard to catch up and see everything.  
So...
I started a Flikr group that I'm hoping everyone will join and add their pictures to!  The idea is that the pictures won't get lost in a huge thread and never seen again (like I've never gone through threads #1-10 since it was before I stumbled upon the DIS).  

I called it Disboutiquers - we sew Disney clothes for kids!
http://www.flickr.com/groups/1099565@N22/

I've make it a public group so I'd recommend cropping out children's faces, but it's up to you. 

So far I only have a few of my own measley pics in there so come add add add!!   I'll have much more to add soon, only 28 days more until my trip!


----------



## jeniamt

Thanks for the compliments, and glad to hear you guys didn't notice the mistake until I pointed it out. 



minnie2 said:


> LOVE the Jasmine!  Where did you get the pattern?  Did you do it free hand or was it an iron on?  I didn't even see a mistake!
> 
> Your girls are so cute!  the outfits are great!
> The picture of Daddy and daughter is so nice!



The Jasmine iron-on was purchased from ETSY.  (PM me if you want more info... she has a lot of cute Disney stuff)  I had signed up to make something "Jasminey" but knew I would have to scale it down for an almost 10 year old.  I went to ETSY for inspiration and when I saw it, I knew it was the way to go.  Gillian is 9 and she loves the rhinestone decals on t-shirts with a matching twirl skirt so hopefully this girl will too.



disneylovinfamily said:


> Since I haven't shared in forever.  Here is something I made quick for ROseanna to wear for spring day at school.



Evelyn, my 3yo, came running in and said "I want that!"  Super cute!


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

livndisney said:


> Does anyone know what the difference is between a size 3 and a size 3T?



I know the difference between 24 months & 2T is that the 24 months is made for diapers & the 2T is made for kids wearing underwear.  It may be a similar thing.  I don't know that I've ever seen a plain 3 though in kids clothes.


----------



## MommyBoo!

Carla updated her blog!  Looks like that new pattern will be available very soon!

http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2009/04/april-already.html


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

jenb1023 said:


> Hey all -
> 
> I just saw these shoes at Payless tonight and immediately thought they would look adorable with all of the Minnie customs you guys make!  Plus, they looked comfortable too!  They were $14.99.
> 
> They also had HSM3 sneakers that were actually nice and not tacky on sale for $9.
> 
> Just wanted to pass the info on.  Have a good night!



I don't suppose those came in adult sizes?  The girls would like them, but I want a pair too!



disneylovinfamily said:


> Since I haven't shared in forever.  Here is something I made quick for ROseanna to wear for spring day at school.



Soo cute!  I  ladybugs.


----------



## snubie

livndisney said:


> Does anyone know what the difference is between a size 3 and a size 3T?





mrsmiller said:


> sorry if already answered (only scanning today)
> 
> but if you are talking pattern measures
> 
> the difference is that Toddler's figures are shorter than children's (3),  Pants have a diaper allowence and Dresses are shorter than Children size
> 
> 3 t measures
> chest-----22"--------waist 20  1/2"  Height-------37"
> 
> 3
> chest-----22   3/4"------waist 22"    Height-------38"
> 
> HTH
> 
> Linnette



I just wanted to add that DD wears size 4T pants.  Not because she needs diaper space (she's been potty trained for over a year) but because she has short legs.  Size 4 pants are several inches too long on her.  I am just waiting for her growth spurt so maybe I won't have to shorten every pair of pants she owns.  I do say a big thank you for capris - she can get away with those in size 4, they just look closer to regular length pants than capris on her.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I am trying to put together just how I want this skirt for DD - I have 2 sets I am making - I am making CarlaC's multi layered tulle twirl skirt with the corset top w/ shirred back. I am trying to at least get the skirts done before Easter.
One set is fairies in purple & green - in addition to the fabrics below I have a solid lime green also(in the dryer currently) I was iong with print for layer 1, green print for ruffle on layer 1, tulle is lime green, layer 2 solid darker purple, ruffle for layer 2 fairy print? purple? or green print? use solid lime for waist? 





The other set is the princess set - I was thinking layer 1 princess print with pink ruffle, layer 2 yellow w/ princess ruffle, pink waist? tulle is pink.





What do you think? Do they need something else?  Should I make each of the layers & ruffles the same - prints and solids underneath?
This the a pain second guessing myself.
Carol


----------



## froggy33

tricia said:


> Cool.  If you plan on doing dinner in the dining room it is dresses every night, and formal ones at least once.  Have you been to www.cruisecritic.com  They have an awesome forum.  Almost as good as the DIS>


Thanks so much!!  I am going to check it out as I am totally clueless.  I do know you have to dress up some.  That will be easier for my little one than me !



GoofyG said:


> I can't believe she is 5 already, not long ago she was Attikus size.  WOW, time is flying by way to fast!


She is too cute!  I LOVE her hairdo!


----------



## Jennia

HeatherSue said:


> Tessa is currently obsessed with Beverly Hills Chihuahua. So, for her birthday I bought her a little chihuahua stuffed animal and some fabric to make her a chihuahua shirt.  I finally got around to making it yesterday.  I digitized the chihuahua applique myself.  It's nothing fancy, but I was pretty proud of myself.  I used a crown embroidery file that was free online and just resized it to fit the dog.  I have to say that I don't like the shirt a whole lot.  I made it while she was in bed and I didn't measure her to see how long I wanted it.  So, it turned out too long.  I'm considering adding a few more ruffles and making it a dress.   I also don't like the sleeves this way and I may add the elastic to them.  Teresa said I'm just being too picky. I used some mitten clips at the sides to cinch it in at the waist a little.
> I didn't get a closeup of the white fabric, but it has pretty sparkly gold swirls going through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually convinced Sawyer to model his Dora shirt.  In case you missed the story- I was all excited to give it to him because he LOVES Dora and they don't sell Dora clothes for boys.  I thought he would be really excited!  However, when I handed it to him, he said "No, it's Tessa's!  I hate it!" and threw it on the ground.   I guess I have found the reason why they don't sell Dora stuff for boys.    He seems to be warming up to it a bit, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was much happier with this Shamu shirt.  He's really into whales right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a t-shirt I made for one of the wish kids.  One of the gives isn't full yet, so head on over there if you have a hankerin' to make some family t-shirts!



Everything is absolutely amazing, as always!



danicaw said:


> I just had to share these.....
> 
> Crazy cute baby otter pic from the Disney blog...actually from Sea World



AWWW adorable! I've always loved otters. 



GoofyG said:


> I can't believe she is 5 already, not long ago she was Attikus size.  WOW, time is flying by way to fast!



Your daughter is so gorgeous, love her name, too!



jenb1023 said:


> Hey all -
> 
> I just saw these shoes at Payless tonight and immediately thought they would look adorable with all of the Minnie customs you guys make!  Plus, they looked comfortable too!  They were $14.99.



OOH cute, I can wear a child's size 4, may go get some for myself! Thanks for posting these!



billwendy said:


> Hi Everyone..hope you are all doing well!! love everythingposted - but I must say Ellarie, Emily and Tessa are looking so grown up lately!!
> 
> 
> 
> I finally think Im finished with the girls Easter Dresses, and have to decide if I want to make bows for their hair. I even made a coordinating skirt (tween flair) for their 17 year old sister Bekah- and also a little quilt to match the taggie I made on Sunday.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> little flower bows on the ribbon sash and the peaks of each scallop I used E6000 do you think it will hold okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My taggie and matching quilt(I love how it frayed) - all flannel - for my cousins new little girl - Julia Grace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note - one of my good friends at the hospital was laid off today - I feel so bad for her - I hope it doesnt come to our department - she had a job that was more like a genetic counselor, and she specialized in dwarfism - but she couldnt directly bill patients for her service - in my department, we directly bill for therapy for each child we see....scarey times -I've never felt insecure about my job before! Believe it or not, I got this job straight out of college and have been there 18 years!!!!!!!


Lovely Easter outfits, that butterly fabric is gorgeous! 



jeniamt said:


> I am so far behind reading posts, I will never catch up!!
> 
> Okay, question... this is for a 9 1/2 year old Big Give outfit and when I made it I couldn't find the gold rick-rack I was sure I had bought.  I figured maybe it slipped through the bars of my cart before checkout.  Anyway, made the patchwork twirl without it, and later found it in Evelyn's purse.  Figures.  Now that the skirt is done I feel like it might need something... what do you think?  Should I try to add it now?  Plus, check out my big oops on the Jasmine.  I can't believe I didn't notice that the sparkle had shifted.  It is stuck for good, trust me, I've tried to pick it off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because I hadn't shared some other recent creations... Evelyn's St. Patty's outfit (I still need a pic of Gillian in hers):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evelyn in her new fav outfit (the shirt came from Walmart):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because they look so cute... Gillian and Chris headed to her Father/Daughter Dance:



Honestly, I think it looks fine. I didn't even notice that the gem was out of place until I read that. 



disneylovinfamily said:


> Since I haven't shared in forever.  Here is something I made quick for ROseanna to wear for spring day at school.



Oh my goodness, I absolutely LOVE this! 

DD still seems to be sick with the stomach flu, and I'm not feeling so hot now either. >-< Right now she's acting pretty normal, but there was tons of vomiting around 1 am after she'd gone three days without being ill. *sigh*


----------



## phins_jazy

Pardon my vent!

Went to the fridge to get a yogurt (that i just purchased yesterday!!) and it was expired on the 21st!!!!!  BLEH!!!! I was so mad.  It was a big 12 pack too.  I check dates religiously on the milk but I never did on the yogurt.  I guess I should have.    I just rummaged through the trash to find my receipt......through coffee grounds, diapers, BLEH!!!  GRrrrrrr.... but at least I found it!  

Vent over.....resume dising please.


----------



## MouseTriper

Adi12982 said:


> I heard about it over on the Disneyland section of the dis, but basically it is software that helps you plan your day.  You tell it what you want to ride when you want breaks (like for eating, parades or whatever) and it plans your day. Since I had never been I liked it because it gave me an idea for a plan of attack, I didn't know what order things filled up in or what I should immediately fast pass etc and it really helped us get everything in many times!  Here is a link: http://www.ridemax.com/


Wow that sounds very interesting. Thanks for the link, I'm going to have to check that out.



ibesue said:


> Disneyland in summer can be crowded but I think you are pretty safe with June.  The weather can be tricky, we do have June gloom, its overcast and cloudy in the morning, sunny in the afternoon and chilly in the evening.  Wednesdays are the best days for us.  Go early and get on the rides you want and then hang out in the afternoon by the pool!  Oh, and when you go to Knotts, be sure to go to the Chicken dinner place!  So yummy!  Sometimes we just go down there for dinner!!


  Thanks for all the information.  I really hope we make it out there this summer.  And yeah, we have been to the Chicken dinner place too...a very long time ago.



HeatherSue said:


> Tessa is currently obsessed with Beverly Hills Chihuahua. So, for her birthday I bought her a little chihuahua stuffed animal and some fabric to make her a chihuahua shirt.  I finally got around to making it yesterday.  I digitized the chihuahua applique myself.  It's nothing fancy, but I was pretty proud of myself.  I used a crown embroidery file that was free online and just resized it to fit the dog.  I have to say that I don't like the shirt a whole lot.  I made it while she was in bed and I didn't measure her to see how long I wanted it.  So, it turned out too long.  I'm considering adding a few more ruffles and making it a dress.   I also don't like the sleeves this way and I may add the elastic to them.  Teresa said I'm just being too picky. I used some mitten clips at the sides to cinch it in at the waist a little.
> I didn't get a closeup of the white fabric, but it has pretty sparkly gold swirls going through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The requisite "flying Tessa" picture.  BTW, I don't like the pants with it, either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually convinced Sawyer to model his Dora shirt.  In case you missed the story- I was all excited to give it to him because he LOVES Dora and they don't sell Dora clothes for boys.  I thought he would be really excited!  However, when I handed it to him, he said "No, it's Tessa's!  I hate it!" and threw it on the ground.   I guess I have found the reason why they don't sell Dora stuff for boys.    He seems to be warming up to it a bit, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was much happier with this Shamu shirt.  He's really into whales right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a t-shirt I made for one of the wish kids.  One of the gives isn't full yet, so head on over there if you have a hankerin' to make some family t-shirts!
> 
> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=67726&threadid=598862


Heather, I love Tessa's new outfit.  You did a great job.  I think it looks perfect, the only thing I agree with you on is maybe adding the elastic to the sleeves.  I think it makes for a more finished look.  Hahah...but what do I know.

Now I must comment on the Dora shirt.....oh my gosh....poor Sawyer...LOL....maybe it wouldn't be so bad for him if you add Diego there too.,..hahahaha.  I have to ask does your DH know about Sawyer's Dora shirt???  



HeatherSue said:


> The appliques I just posted above were done on a special embroidery machine.
> 
> But, I did these on a regular machine using a zig-zag stitch.  There's a link to my tutorial in the first post in this thread.  I had an old manual singer for some of them and some of them I did on a Brother cs6000i (a pretty standard electronic machine).


I remember all of these and LOVE them all!!!!


----------



## MouseTriper

Haganfam5 said:


> No help with the resorts but we are going to try and do a little extra trip in August with the free dining.  As low budget as possible since we are going all out with the Beach Club in May. My DH can't go in August so it's just me and the kids at the all-stars and my family should be coming too and staying in another room.  I am excited but also hesitant because I did all-star movies with me and the kids last year for a few days alone and a couple of nights we were rained in the room.  That was horrible, absolute torture! My kids just wanted to bounce from bed to bed (since they are so close together) and the room was so tight. I am hoping it will be better with my parents there to keep us company!  I just have to look at it as a small sacrifice to be in Disney again!


Oh how cool that you get to go back!!!  Being rained in the room??  Yowsers!!!  I think I would have chanced it and at least gone to one of the monorail resorts to hang out.  Hahaha.........yeah right, who knows what I would have done!! LOL.  Hopefully you will have great weather on both your trips!



GoofyG said:


> I can't believe she is 5 already, not long ago she was Attikus size.  WOW, time is flying by way to fast!


Oh my goodness, look at your little cutie!!  My DD turned 5 a couple weeks ago and I still need to take her pictures.  I love the shots you got....!!!



billwendy said:


> little flower bows on the ribbon sash and the peaks of each scallop I used E6000 do you think it will hold okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My taggie and matching quilt(I love how it frayed) - all flannel - for my cousins new little girl - Julia Grace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note - one of my good friends at the hospital was laid off today - I feel so bad for her - I hope it doesnt come to our department - she had a job that was more like a genetic counselor, and she specialized in dwarfism - but she couldnt directly bill patients for her service - in my department, we directly bill for therapy for each child we see....scarey times -I've never felt insecure about my job before! Believe it or not, I got this job straight out of college and have been there 18 years!!!!!!!


So sorry to hear about your friend getting laid off Wendy.  I hope she can find another job quickly.

I love all your newest creations!!!  You have been busy!!!



jeniamt said:


> Okay, question... this is for a 9 1/2 year old Big Give outfit and when I made it I couldn't find the gold rick-rack I was sure I had bought.  I figured maybe it slipped through the bars of my cart before checkout.  Anyway, made the patchwork twirl without it, and later found it in Evelyn's purse.  Figures.  Now that the skirt is done I feel like it might need something... what do you think?  Should I try to add it now?  Plus, check out my big oops on the Jasmine.  I can't believe I didn't notice that the sparkle had shifted.  It is stuck for good, trust me, I've tried to pick it off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because I hadn't shared some other recent creations... Evelyn's St. Patty's outfit (I still need a pic of Gillian in hers):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evelyn in her new fav outfit (the shirt came from Walmart):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because they look so cute... Gillian and Chris headed to her Father/Daughter Dance:


Oh I love them all, so cute!!!!!! Your kids are so adorable!



disneylovinfamily said:


> Since I haven't shared in forever.  Here is something I made quick for ROseanna to wear for spring day at school.


Oh that is beautiful, just like your DD.


----------



## jenb1023

100AcrePrincess said:


> I don't suppose those came in adult sizes?  The girls would like them, but I want a pair too!
> QUOTE]
> 
> I did not look in the adult section as I was on a mission for Easter shoes since DD is getting photos taken tomorrow and had no spring shoes that fit!  They were super cute though - I would wear them too!


----------



## tricia

froggy33 said:


> Thanks so much!!  I am going to check it out as I am totally clueless.  I do know you have to dress up some.  That will be easier for my little one than me !
> 
> 
> She is too cute!  I LOVE her hairdo!



If you have any questions you can PM me.  Don't want to take up this whole thread with cruise talk.  I am glad to help.  I have only cruised 2x, but loved it and of course I did a lot of research beforehand.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

disneylovinfamily said:


> Since I haven't shared in forever.  Here is something I made quick for ROseanna to wear for spring day at school.




Glad to see you here!  When are you coming to the beach again?  I'd love to get the kids together for another afternoon in the sand!

Roseanna looks so grown up in these pictures.  That skirt fabric is adorable.  Great job!


----------



## danicaw

minnie2 said:


> I can't wait to see it!
> Great fabrics!  LOVE the prate one!  The floral is my fav!  Where did you get it????
> The space one is cute and It would make a great bowling shirt!  In fact it looks an awful lot like the material Carla used for the pictures in the bowling shirt pattern!
> Great idea for that pink sparkle fabric!  I bought some fabric like that on sale and I have no clue what to make wit it!



Got all the fabric at JoAnn. I think you are right about the space fabric... I saw the pic of the CarlaC bowling shirt and it looks like the same fabric to me... that must be why I thought of a bowling shirt 



Jennia said:


> DD still seems to be sick with the stomach flu, and I'm not feeling so hot now either. >-< Right now she's acting pretty normal, but there was tons of vomiting around 1 am after she'd gone three days without being ill. *sigh*



Sorry you guys are sick. I hope you both feel better soon. 

Heather, on the Chihuahua top... is that a peasant top without the gathered sleeves? Really cute! 

So, I just looked out the window and its snowing..... not sticking, and it looks really wet, but I AM READY FOR SPRING! Apparently I didn't sent that memo to the right people


----------



## kmom

I can't believe I didn't notice that the sparkle had shifted.  It is stuck for good, trust me, I've tried to pick it off!

Hi - this is beautiful and have tried crystals a few times but they keep falling off! How do you get them to stick and stay on??  My DD wouldlove something sparkly - thanks!


----------



## ibesue

jessica52877 said:


> I did not. Is it possible to foward it to my email or PM here with it. I would love to have it.
> 
> For some reason I do not get ANY emails from them and I have signed up several times, always check the send me deals box and also signed up for their newspaper thing that comes in the mail and nothing



I will PM you a link to the email.  We finally got on the mailing list a couple of years ago by filling out one of the forms in the store.  Maybe when you are in there, sign up for the mailing list!



disneylovinfamily said:


> Since I haven't shared in forever.  Here is something I made quick for ROseanna to wear for spring day at school.



So, so, so cute!!  Did you cut out all those squares or is it the fabric??  If you did cut them   I feel shamed being upset over my twirl skirt with a lot of squares.  



MommyBoo! said:


> Carla updated her blog!  Looks like that new pattern will be available very soon!
> 
> http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2009/04/april-already.html



Add me to those who can't wait!!!  Carla, if you need a tester, I am available!!! 



danicaw said:


> So, I just looked out the window and its snowing..... not sticking, and it looks really wet, but I AM READY FOR SPRING! Apparently I didn't sent that memo to the right people



Spring will be here soon!!  We get the teasers every week, a few days sunny then a rain day.  But the rainy days are getting less and less!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

jeniamt said:


> Evelyn, my 3yo, came running in and said "I want that!"  Super cute!



THANKS!  I got the fabric at walmart.  I LOVED it 



Camping Griswalds said:


> Glad to see you here!  When are you coming to the beach again?  I'd love to get the kids together for another afternoon in the sand!
> 
> Roseanna looks so grown up in these pictures.  That skirt fabric is adorable.  Great job!



We are going the last week of June through the 6th of July.  I might be going another week in June too.  I have to see when my parents are going down.  Would love to do a beach day.  I haven't been on much, just lurking forever because I have been so busy.  I should be sewing right now but I am on here.  That is the problem, it is so addictive!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

ibesue said:


> So, so, so cute!!  Did you cut out all those squares or is it the fabric??  If you did cut them   I feel shamed being upset over my twirl skirt with a lot of squares.



SHHHHHHHHHH  It is the fabric.  I have done one with squares almost that small before and I will never do it again!  I love this fabric!  I bought a ton of it.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

JaimeK said:


> Hi all,
> I love love love seeing everyone's beautiful work here, but since I don't stop in here everyday I find it really hard to catch up and see everything.
> So...
> I started a Flikr group that I'm hoping everyone will join and add their pictures to!  The idea is that the pictures won't get lost in a huge thread and never seen again (like I've never gone through threads #1-10 since it was before I stumbled upon the DIS).
> 
> I called it Disboutiquers - we sew Disney clothes for kids!
> http://www.flickr.com/groups/1099565@N22/
> 
> I've make it a public group so I'd recommend cropping out children's faces, but it's up to you.
> 
> So far I only have a few of my own measley pics in there so come add add add!!   I'll have much more to add soon, only 28 days more until my trip!


Hey Jaime,
Please check out the first page of the thread, you will find the username and password that we use for a Photobucket account, that we all contribute to as a group- although not all of us remember to post, (such as myself) I think most people are really good about posting in our group account. FYI- if you truly do not wish to be CASED, its best not to post them in the account since they are available to view by all. You will find we have catagories set up, but if you create something that doesnt fit in any of the existing catagories feel free to create a new one. You will find all our sewing stuff, soup to nuts, not just Disney, it's great for inspiration!
TeresaJoy and HeatherSue started this quite a while ago and it's become a awesome reference! patterns, misc photos, anything we post in the thread is fair game to post in the photobucket account. There are lots of links,etc for other cool stuff on the first page too.


----------



## tricia

OK, I think I am talking myself into a trip to WDW from Sept. 27 - Oct. 4.  Anyone want to talk me out of it??   DH seems to want to go, and sd he will contribute $2500. (I usually pay for vacations as I earn more money)  That would pay for 7 nights at CSR (cause of the queen beds) for the 4 of us, with park tics and FREE DINING.  All I would have to pay for would be flights and souvenirs.  How can I turn that down?   I will continue my conversation with him tonight and maybe I can be  tomorrow.


----------



## 2cutekidz

Hey, Jham - could you (or anyone who has them) post the instructions again for your pillowcase dresses?  Pretty Please?  Emiy likes yours and I'd like to try one out.


----------



## danicaw

Well, I made a button hole! 
I am actually kind of pleased with myself. 
It is of course not perfect (I didn't expect perfection, just function) and no you can't see a pic... ok, well maybe  one of the whole dress. 
So, it means I am (finally) almost done with my first round neck dress so hopefully if DD will cooperate I will have her try it this afternoon. 

Hey, has anyone seen any "Bolt" fabric? 
I am having a hard time searching online for it.... the name being a common term with fabric makes it a challenge.


----------



## disneymommieof2

Here you go Leslie
http://disboutique.blogspot.com/search/label/pillowcase dress


----------



## 2cutekidz

Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## SallyfromDE

_Kirsta told me last night that I don't have to sew her anything for Disney this year. She just wants me to buy them while we are there!!_


----------



## Jajone

tricia said:


> If you have any questions you can PM me.  Don't want to take up this whole thread with cruise talk.  I am glad to help.  I have only cruised 2x, but loved it and of course I did a lot of research beforehand.



I'd be willing to help out too. We just got back in january from a Carnival cruise with the kids. I posted these a while back, but will post again. These are just a few of the customs I made, but not the best pics.
http://
	

http://
	

http://


----------



## Jajone

A few from before our cruise:
http://
	
http://
	

http://
	

http://
	

http://
	

http://


----------



## danicaw

Yeah! Its done.

Although I may move the buttons around a bit we shall see....





Thank you to those I CASE'd this combo from.
And this seems to be DDs offical picture pose 
Although usually she is yelling "CHEESE" at the same time.
It was naptime so she wasn't quite as animated as usual.

Pay no mind to the un-made bed and Minnie under it (So, thats where she went) 
I think the back hem is resting on her bed... usually it hangs better 
Next up for me - my first shot at Easy Fit Pants.... Some pj pants for DS then I am hoping for some capri's with ruffles for DD. 


Ooo, cute cruise stuff! Looks like you had a great time 
Oh, my sewing to do list gets longer every day


----------



## 2cutekidz

I updated my blog!!  (And my groups blog too!!)  If you feel like it - check them out!!  Check back in the next day or so and I might just have a GIVEAWAY on mine. 

http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/

http://thefairygodmothers.blogspot.com/


----------



## pixiefrnd

Just wanted to say Hi, I have been looking through your posts and love what you all have made.  I am a new disser but not new to Disney and I love to sew and embroidery for all of our trips and for others too.  I have a DH and 2 DD ages 12 and 7.  I will try to post pics as soon as I can but just wanted to say Hi.  Be back soon.

Dawn


----------



## lovesdumbo

GoofyG said:


> I can't believe she is 5 already, not long ago she was Attikus size.  WOW, time is flying by way to fast!


Beautiful!!!



billwendy said:


> On another note - one of my good friends at the hospital was laid off today - I feel so bad for her - I hope it doesnt come to our department - she had a job that was more like a genetic counselor, and she specialized in dwarfism - but she couldnt directly bill patients for her service - in my department, we directly bill for therapy for each child we see....scarey times -I've never felt insecure about my job before! Believe it or not, I got this job straight out of college and have been there 18 years!!!!!!!


Love the dresses and the skirt!  LOVE the rag quilt!!!!

So sorry for your friend.



jeniamt said:


> Okay, question... this is for a 9 1/2 year old Big Give outfit and when I made it I couldn't find the gold rick-rack I was sure I had bought.  I figured maybe it slipped through the bars of my cart before checkout.  Anyway, made the patchwork twirl without it, and later found it in Evelyn's purse.  Figures.  Now that the skirt is done I feel like it might need something... what do you think?  Should I try to add it now?  Plus, check out my big oops on the Jasmine.  I can't believe I didn't notice that the sparkle had shifted.  It is stuck for good, trust me, I've tried to pick it off!


Nobody will notice the misplaced crystal.  It looks awesome!  I like the skirt the way it is too!

Your girls are beautiful!  



disneylovinfamily said:


>


So adorable!!!!



danicaw said:


> Although I may move the buttons around a bit we shall see....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to those I CASE'd this combo from.
> And this seems to be DDs offical picture pose
> Although usually she is yelling "CHEESE" at the same time.
> It was naptime so she wasn't quite as animated as usual.
> 
> Pay no mind to the un-made bed and Minnie under it (So, thats where she went)
> I think the back hem is resting on her bed... usually it hangs better
> Next up for me - my first shot at Easy Fit Pants.... Some pj pants for DS then I am hoping for some capri's with ruffles for DD.
> 
> 
> Ooo, cute cruise stuff! Looks like you had a great time
> Oh, my sewing to do list gets longer every day


How cute! Congrats on the button holes!  You'll love the Easy Fit Pants pattern!


----------



## billwendy

Hi Everyone,

Im looking for 2 things that I was wondering if you had seen anywhere...

1 - Ben 10 fabric.....I just need enough to make a pair of size 3 easy fit pants - lol.....

2 - last years disney 2 piece swim suit (princess) with matching rashguard - I cant find it in Elizabeths size 7!!!! anyplace to search other than ebay????

Thanks for the comments on the quilt and dresses! They were fun to make!!!!


----------



## 3huskymom

Here's a reposting of my next 2 dresses with bigger pics this time.


----------



## *Toadstool*

livndisney said:


> Small update on my cousin.
> 
> She is doing "better". Her blood pressure is not as low as it was yesterday. She seems better able to breathe. I guess they did a bunch of tests today and over the weekend so now we wait for the Dr's to review the results.
> 
> Hopefully, she will continue to do better.


I hope she continues to get better too. i'm glad that she seems to be improving. 



twob4him said:


> I know you will be impressed to hear I finished outfit #2 for Olivia's Big Give...this is for her older sister who does NOT like frilly things! She does like Minnie so I made a top and shorts for her!


Love this outfit. So simple and cute! 



Haganfam5 said:


> Hey, Just found it kind of funny, I don't know if anyone is watching House right now but he was just supposed to be in Middletown in Orange County New York, That would be our hospital just 8 minutes from us.  Just made me laugh for a second  because the doctor there didn't know what was wrong with the man who was sick......we have had a couple of experiences like that there too!


We LOVE House! My DH watched it a couple seasons before I did, but I watch it now. I also thought he was so mean, but now I get the comedy of it.


mrsmiller said:


> the other ones I have to yet download in photobucket
> 
> 
> wendy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> part of my give project


Love all of your outfits! I especially love your applique. It is perfect! Don't doubt yourself!



eeyore3847 said:


> Did some rather simple cute things this weekend... have been so busy with life lately... not much time for sewing


Cute stuff! Love the Mulan set! That fabric is perfect!



jham said:


> I finally finished Marenna's Big Give piglet vida and hat!  I have to say I really enjoyed all the pinkness and ruffles!  And I even have a model the right size!  I swear the ruffles aren't as wonky as they look in the pictures.  The back ruffles are supposed to remind you of Piglet's shirt


How adorable!!! I think I said "awww" outloud when I saw it!  Did you use the same hat pattern that you guys use and say it is too big? My DD NEEDS a hat like that!



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


>


Wow Tom!  this!!! It is beautiful! Did you go and buy a free motion quilter yet????? My MIL has 2 different sewing machines that are special for quilts. Makes me think that I can't do it on my machine. 



Twins+2more said:


> just got home from the doctor.  Chianna is fine.  just breast tissue.  my baby is growing up and getting "****ies".  She is so happy  Im just happy it was nothing serious to worry about.  thanks for your prayers.


So happy for you that she is okay! Now this must bring on a whole set of new worries for you huh? Harmones and boys... oh my! 



HeatherSue said:


> http://s3.excoboard.com/exco/thread.php?forumid=67726&threadid=598862


I really like the doggie dress. I think it looks great! I thought the leggings were a cute addition as well. Sawyer is sooo adorable! The pirate shirt is great too. Good job on your digitizing!!! I <3 to digitize, but don't get to do it as much as I'd like! Oh.. and Caleb is my favorite little boy name. I'd love to make a shirt for a Caleb one day! 



GoofyG said:


> I can't believe she is 5 already, not long ago she was Attikus size.  WOW, time is flying by way to fast!


Awww... her pictures are so cute. Love the swing!




jeniamt said:


>


Love the Jasmine bling. I didn't notice anything was off -centered. St Patty's dress is cute. Your girls are so pretty! 



disneylovinfamily said:


> Since I haven't shared in forever.  Here is something I made quick for ROseanna to wear for spring day at school.


Love it! Please share where you got that awesome fabric!



phins_jazy said:


> Pardon my vent!
> 
> Went to the fridge to get a yogurt (that i just purchased yesterday!!) and it was expired on the 21st!!!!!  BLEH!!!! I was so mad.  It was a big 12 pack too.  I check dates religiously on the milk but I never did on the yogurt.  I guess I should have.   I just rummaged through the trash to find my receipt......through coffee grounds, diapers, BLEH!!!  GRrrrrrr.... but at least I found it!
> 
> Vent over.....resume dising please.


I live in a small town, and have to deal with this alot. Produce is usually the worst. I'll bring home some onions or bell peppers and they'll be rotten by the next day! I always check the yogurt because my DD is obsessed with yogurt. We go through alot of that yoplait!!! 



danicaw said:


> Yeah! Its done.
> 
> Although I may move the buttons around a bit we shall see....


Cute! Love her pose!!!



2cutekidz said:


> I updated my blog!!  (And my groups blog too!!)  If you feel like it - check them out!!  Check back in the next day or so and I might just have a GIVEAWAY on mine.
> 
> http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/
> 
> http://thefairygodmothers.blogspot.com/


I just followed your blog. I am KiraLynB in case you were wondering 



pixiefrnd said:


> Just wanted to say Hi, I have been looking through your posts and love what you all have made.  I am a new disser but not new to Disney and I love to sew and embroidery for all of our trips and for others too.  I have a DH and 2 DD ages 12 and 7.  I will try to post pics as soon as I can but just wanted to say Hi.  Be back soon.
> 
> Dawn



I need to go and clean house and do .
Trying to make sure my DD's room is super clean before this bed goes in. I can't move it to clean behind it ever, so ya... 

*Oooh.. I just figured out something neat. I switched my settings under CP and now I can see the pictures as I type my post. That is great!! Sometimes my multi-quotes are so long that I forget what is in the pictures!! Now.. how do you go and make thumbnails of the pictures while they are showing?? I am just going to go back and edit and put the th in if it lets me. Do any of you use the posting that has the pictures showing in it? How do you shrink em? I like making thumbnails. *


----------



## *Toadstool*

3huskymom said:


> Here's a reposting of my next 2 dresses with bigger pics this time.


Thanks for reposting them!
They look great! Is that a simply sweet? I may just buy that pattern just for the halter option. I have no halter patterns! Love that tink fabric! Is that a new fabric? I <3 it!


----------



## 3huskymom

*Toadstool* said:


> Thanks for reposting them!
> They look great! Is that a simply sweet? I may just buy that pattern just for the halter option. I have no halter patterns! Love that tink fabric! Is that a new fabric? I <3 it!



The one is a See and Sew pattern 3889 (princess one) and the tink halter dress is See and Sew B5199. I got the Tink fabric at Jo-Anns.


----------



## t-beri

Did everyone see that Carla put up pics of the new Precious Dress on her Blog?  VERY COOL!  I can't wait to be able to get my hands on this pattern.  
If someone already posted about it I'm sorry for the repeat but it's late and I'm too tired to go back and catch up today. 

http://www.scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/


----------



## *Toadstool*

3huskymom said:


> The one is a See and Sew pattern 3889 (princess one) and the tink halter dress is See and Sew B5199. I got the Tink fabric at Jo-Anns.


I've never even heard of See and Sew. I guess I am out of the loop!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

TOADSTOOL   I got the favric at Walmart!  If you don't have a fabric one near you, I would be glad to pick you up some---just send me a pm.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

jenb1023 said:


>



Those are too cute, and perfect to go with those minnie outfits!



billwendy said:


>



The Easter dress is adorable.  I love that butterfly fabric.  Love the taggie and matching quilt as well!  

Sorry about your friend. 



jeniamt said:


>



I love the Jasmine outfit!  Your girls are so beautiful.



disneylovinfamily said:


>



What a cute outfit!  



GoofyG said:


>



OMG..she is so beautiful!!!



MommyBoo! said:


> Carla updated her blog!  Looks like that new pattern will be available very soon!
> 
> http://scientificseamstress.blogspot.com/2009/04/april-already.html



I can't wait for that pattern!!



tricia said:


> OK, I think I am talking myself into a trip to WDW from Sept. 27 - Oct. 4.  Anyone want to talk me out of it??   DH seems to want to go, and sd he will contribute $2500. (I usually pay for vacations as I earn more money)  That would pay for 7 nights at CSR (cause of the queen beds) for the 4 of us, with park tics and FREE DINING.  All I would have to pay for would be flights and souvenirs.  How can I turn that down?   I will continue my conversation with him tonight and maybe I can be  tomorrow.



Woo hoo...how exciting!


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Yesterday, I finally started and finished Lauren's Easter dress, one down one to go!!! Here it is!! I took a pattern that I had made for her before and then added an underskirt with a ruffle to dress it up a bit. I actually hated the purple fabric, but since she picked it out (she pretty much hates anything I would pick for her so I let her pick her fabric out even though I am sure to hate it, I think she might be practicing for being a teenager)   I felt I had to make something out of it. I actually like it now that I have the dress completed (it took me a long time to decide what other fabric to use with it to break it up).  I have to bring the underskirt up a bit, but I had to try it on her to figure out exactly how much it needed to come up. 

the front





the back





and one of her posing with a silly face


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

It's that time of the year..Carnival time at my dd's school.  The theme for the Kindergarteners are "Fun in the sun (beach)"..and parents have been asked to donate items for the raffle baskets.  I am thinking of making a few things...but can't really think of what I can make...maybe a beach bag?  Would a pillow case dress be appropriate, or some kind of sun dress?   Any ideas?  Or of course, I can just go out and buy a few items of beach toys, and beach towels.


----------



## minnie2

SallyfromDE said:


> _Kirsta told me last night that I don't have to sew her anything for Disney this year. She just wants me to buy them while we are there!!_


Silly girl!



Jajone said:


> A few from before our cruise:
> http://
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://


All so cute!!!!



danicaw said:


> Yeah! Its done.
> 
> Although I may move the buttons around a bit we shall see....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to those I CASE'd this combo from.
> And this seems to be DDs offical picture pose
> Although usually she is yelling "CHEESE" at the same time.
> It was naptime so she wasn't quite as animated as usual.
> 
> Pay no mind to the un-made bed and Minnie under it (So, thats where she went)
> I think the back hem is resting on her bed... usually it hangs better
> Next up for me - my first shot at Easy Fit Pants.... Some pj pants for DS then I am hoping for some capri's with ruffles for DD.
> 
> 
> Ooo, cute cruise stuff! Looks like you had a great time
> Oh, my sewing to do list gets longer every day


I feel honored I have now been cased twice!  

 It looks great!  Love the pose!  

You are going to LOVE the easy fit pants!!!!!!


pixiefrnd said:


> Just wanted to say Hi, I have been looking through your posts and love what you all have made.  I am a new disser but not new to Disney and I love to sew and embroidery for all of our trips and for others too.  I have a DH and 2 DD ages 12 and 7.  I will try to post pics as soon as I can but just wanted to say Hi.  Be back soon.
> 
> Dawn


Welcome!


Funny story,
 Last night at Karate the town newspaper was there doing an article on one of the yong instructors.  Well she was taking pictures of the class to and she ended up working with the instructor and Kyle and his partner.  OMG Kyle charmed the pants of the lady from the paper.  She couldn't stop laughing at him.  Of course he kept saying He was famous!    He was hamming it up big time posing like a little clown with ever shot.  I can't wait until the article comes out.  even the reported came to me and was laughing about what a trip Kyle was!    Of course since Nikki is in the same clas she was NOT happy that Kyle was the center of attention!!!!!! So she was full of attitude last night big time!  


 I am almost done with my patchwork twirl dress.  At least one of them!  I just need to top stitch and sew the skirt to the bodice.  I may take a break then finish the one for my niece because I am over the patchwork right now!  Then again if I put it down it probably will be harder to go back to it


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

EnchantedPrincess said:


> It's that time of the year..Carnival time at my dd's school.  The theme for the Kindergarteners are "Fun in the sun (beach)"..and parents have been asked to donate items for the raffle baskets.  I am thinking of making a few things...but can't really think of what I can make...maybe a beach bag?  Would a pillow case dress be appropriate, or some kind of sun dress?   Any ideas?  Or of course, I can just go out and buy a few items of beach toys, and beach towels.



That's our kindy theme too.  I've been wondering what to put in.  What about beach towel coverup/board shorts?


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

Dd5 nearly broke my heart thismorning.  I had laid out the casual Sleeping Beauty outfit I made her for Christmas (peasant top & pants) that she asked me to make specifically.  She told me she wasn't wearing fabric clothes anymore.  I couldn't believe it since she's been asking me to make things lately.  Then she told me that she didn't like the elastic in the top of the peasant top.  Ok, she's told that it was itchy before , but once it's washed a few times we're always ok, so I didn't think that was it.  Finally, I got out of her that it was the the WRONG PRINCESS!!!  She wanted the princess she really liked.  I wanted to strangle her.  She ended up wearing it today (she wasn't really happy about it, but it was too late for me to be pulling together a whole new outfit), but now I have to decide if I'm a mean enough mommy to tell her she has to wear it some since she asked for it & I went to the trouble to make it for her.


----------



## t-beri

EnchantedPrincess said:


> It's that time of the year..Carnival time at my dd's school.  The theme for the Kindergarteners are "Fun in the sun (beach)"..and parents have been asked to donate items for the raffle baskets.  I am thinking of making a few things...but can't really think of what I can make...maybe a beach bag?  Would a pillow case dress be appropriate, or some kind of sun dress?   Any ideas?  Or of course, I can just go out and buy a few items of beach toys, and beach towels.



at the Purl Bee blog (www.purlbee.com)  There is a tutorial for a cloth beach ball you can make it small, med or large hold on,I'll see if I can find a link

http://www.purlbee.com/fabric-beach-balls/

and here's one for an easy drawstring bag:
http://www.purlbee.com/easy-drawstring-bag/


----------



## mrsklamc

Ok...long story about why I have been lurking, will do that in my next post.

Prayers for all those who are needing them.

Have I missed why Heather may be losing her sewing room?

Stacy Congratulations on the new little one!!!

I stayed up waaayyyy to late trying to get caught up, so I know I am forgetting something or someone and I am SO sorry.

Whoever posted the blog about organization has reignited an old obession- I SO want an old library card catalog!


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

t-beri said:


> at the Purl Bee blog (www.purlbee.com)  There is a tutorial for a cloth beach ball you can make it small, med or large hold on,I'll see if I can find a link
> 
> http://www.purlbee.com/fabric-beach-balls/
> 
> and here's one for an easy drawstring bag:
> http://www.purlbee.com/easy-drawstring-bag/



Thank you so much for those links!!  I love it...I think that's what I am going to make...beach balls, and drawstring bag.    Doesn't look like it will be too hard at all.

THANKS!!!!


----------



## mrsklamc

Ok so for a long time a Disney cruise has been on my wishlist...maybe in 5 or ten years. 

On March 4th we found out DH has a need to be in Orlando on April 18th...and he said to book the cruise!!!!

So we're going on a 4 day cruise and I had NO time to plan. I was scouring the cruise board and got oh-so behind here! I'm so excited, I can't wait!


----------



## ObsessedwiththeMouse

Hi girls!  

Look at what I found, hiding in the back of my daughter's closet!  











I forgot I even had these overalls!  Aren't they adorable?!?!  I'm throwing these up on Ebay, but I thought I'd post them here, to give inspiration.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Sorry,

I am so far behind I can't even catch up but prayer for all those in need and  to all.

I went to the city yesterday and didn't step foot in a fabric store or even Wal-mart  I am so proud of myself for sticking with it and not buying more fabric!   

I am finally feeling better.  It has only been in the last two days that I have not had to nap or take cold meds.  This was the worst cold I have ever had.

Finally, I don't know what to do and hope you could all help.  I was given a gift cert to YCMT, I used half and there use to be a credit for the remaining.  Now when I log in it is gone and I didn't buy anything else.  I have written over a month, called several times and they don't respond.  What else can I do to get my credit back?

Now to do  and clean this mess!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

mom2prettyprincess said:


> We were staying at CBR pirate themed room....and the more we got thinking about it (2 families) we decided to switch to ASMu family suites...I think the space for a 2 & 5 yr old will be good for a whole week (and I will probably need the space too)...and it saved us some money...so that was a bonus also....
> I was wondering if anyone from the disboutique would be going the same time as us!




We are going to be there from Sept 22-Oct 1, let's see if we can meet and say hi.


----------



## MoeFam

Hi ALL!

Finally get started on appliques for trip in 15 days!!!!! I have never appliqued before and am wondering- does all stabilizer iron on? I read the tutorial and it says to iron on the stabilizer- but my store did not have the brand recommended. When I tried my first one today- it came out a little "bubbled". I am sewing cotton to a T-shirt. Actually what I got came off a bolt so I have no instructions for it...

Thanks for any help!


----------



## t-beri

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Thank you so much for those links!!  I love it...I think that's what I am going to make...beach balls, and drawstring bag.    Doesn't look like it will be too hard at all.
> 
> THANKS!!!!



Oh, good!  Glad I could help.


----------



## minnie2

i FINALLY finished the dress that has been the death of me and I don't LIKE IT!  UGH!  there is a GLARING mistake which it irking me but i can't change it now  My fingers are literally raw from the ruffling and pulling out the riffling stitches and I don't think I got them all but I need to step away.  
 It is for my GF 3 yr old's bday.  I still have another one almost like it I need to finish for my niece.  Hers will have the Tink fabric at the bottom....  I still need to put the skirt part of that one together but I need to step away from it for a few days because I am over it....  Her bday is at the end of June so as long as I get it done by then I am good.













I also made that pink ruffle dress for this little girl ad that wubzy dress.  So she is set for her bday!  LOL


----------



## jessica52877

MoeFam said:


> Hi ALL!
> 
> Finally get started on appliques for trip in 15 days!!!!! I have never appliqued before and am wondering- does all stabilizer iron on? I read the tutorial and it says to iron on the stabilizer- but my store did not have the brand recommended. When I tried my first one today- it came out a little "bubbled". I am sewing cotton to a T-shirt. Actually what I got came off a bolt so I have no instructions for it...
> 
> Thanks for any help!



I do not use iron on stablizer. I just don't like it. I pin on either cut away or tear away. The cut away is softer and usually what I use.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

minnie2 said:


> i FINALLY finished the dress that has been the death of me and I don't LIKE IT!  UGH!  there is a GLARING mistake which it irking me but i can't change it now  My fingers are literally raw from the ruffling and pulling out the riffling stitches and I don't think I got them all but I need to step away.
> It is for my GF 3 yr old's bday.  I still have another one almost like it I need to finish for my niece.  Hers will have the Tink fabric at the bottom....  I still need to put the skirt part of that one together but I need to step away from it for a few days because I am over it....  Her bday is at the end of June so as long as I get it done by then I am good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made that pink ruffle dress for this little girl ad that wubzy dress.  So she is set for her bday!  LOL



OK, It must not be glaring because I can't see a thing wrong at all.  It is just beautiful!  Sorry your fingers hurt, did you try a ruffler?  It is lovely and you did a great job.


----------



## minnie2

MinnieVanMom said:


> OK, It must not be glaring because I can't see a thing wrong at all.  It is just beautiful!  Sorry your fingers hurt, did you try a ruffler?  It is lovely and you did a great job.



thank you.  As for the ruffler I am askeered of my ruffler foot !  I look at it often and think I should try it but it is just too nerve raking!


----------



## ibesue

2cutekidz said:


> I updated my blog!!  (And my groups blog too!!)  If you feel like it - check them out!!  Check back in the next day or so and I might just have a GIVEAWAY on mine.
> 
> http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/
> 
> http://thefairygodmothers.blogspot.com/



Thanks for sharing!  I love the fairygodmothers!



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Yesterday, I finally started and finished Lauren's Easter dress, one down one to go!!! Here it is!! I took a pattern that I had made for her before and then added an underskirt with a ruffle to dress it up a bit. I actually hated the purple fabric, but since she picked it out (she pretty much hates anything I would pick for her so I let her pick her fabric out even though I am sure to hate it, I think she might be practicing for being a teenager)   I felt I had to make something out of it. I actually like it now that I have the dress completed (it took me a long time to decide what other fabric to use with it to break it up).  I have to bring the underskirt up a bit, but I had to try it on her to figure out exactly how much it needed to come up.
> 
> the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one of her posing with a silly face



I think its very pretty.  I like the fabric!  Your DD is too cute!



minnie2 said:


> Funny story,
> Last night at Karate the town newspaper was there doing an article on one of the yong instructors.  Well she was taking pictures of the class to and she ended up working with the instructor and Kyle and his partner.  OMG Kyle charmed the pants of the lady from the paper.  She couldn't stop laughing at him.  Of course he kept saying He was famous!    He was hamming it up big time posing like a little clown with ever shot.  I can't wait until the article comes out.  even the reported came to me and was laughing about what a trip Kyle was!    Of course since Nikki is in the same clas she was NOT happy that Kyle was the center of attention!!!!!! So she was full of attitude last night big time!



Don't forget to show us the article!!



100AcrePrincess said:


> Dd5 nearly broke my heart thismorning.  I had laid out the casual Sleeping Beauty outfit I made her for Christmas (peasant top & pants) that she asked me to make specifically.  She told me she wasn't wearing fabric clothes anymore.  I couldn't believe it since she's been asking me to make things lately.  Then she told me that she didn't like the elastic in the top of the peasant top.  Ok, she's told that it was itchy before , but once it's washed a few times we're always ok, so I didn't think that was it.  Finally, I got out of her that it was the the WRONG PRINCESS!!!  She wanted the princess she really liked.  I wanted to strangle her.  She ended up wearing it today (she wasn't really happy about it, but it was too late for me to be pulling together a whole new outfit), but now I have to decide if I'm a mean enough mommy to tell her she has to wear it some since she asked for it & I went to the trouble to make it for her.



 I would probably make her another princess set.  



mrsklamc said:


> Ok so for a long time a Disney cruise has been on my wishlist...maybe in 5 or ten years.
> 
> On March 4th we found out DH has a need to be in Orlando on April 18th...and he said to book the cruise!!!!
> 
> So we're going on a 4 day cruise and I had NO time to plan. I was scouring the cruise board and got oh-so behind here! I'm so excited, I can't wait!



Wooo HOoooo have a great time!!!



minnie2 said:


> i FINALLY finished the dress that has been the death of me and I don't LIKE IT!  UGH!  there is a GLARING mistake which it irking me but i can't change it now  My fingers are literally raw from the ruffling and pulling out the riffling stitches and I don't think I got them all but I need to step away.
> It is for my GF 3 yr old's bday.  I still have another one almost like it I need to finish for my niece.  Hers will have the Tink fabric at the bottom....  I still need to put the skirt part of that one together but I need to step away from it for a few days because I am over it....  Her bday is at the end of June so as long as I get it done by then I am good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also made that pink ruffle dress for this little girl ad that wubzy dress.  So she is set for her bday!  LOL



Cute and I hear you with all the squares!  



jessica52877 said:


> I do not use iron on stablizer. I just don't like it. I pin on either cut away or tear away. The cut away is softer and usually what I use.



With T's, you need more than iron on.  I use spray adhesive to attach cut away stabilizer and then hoop my sticky stabilizer and then "float" the Tshirt on that.  Knits still scare me!


----------



## MouseTriper

You're supposed to take gathering stitches OUT?????????????????????



I just stitch right over them!!!!  Am I the only one?????????????  Maybe that is why my skirts don't ever look quite right???  LOL!!!


----------



## danicaw

Easy Fit Pants ROCK! 
I love them! I just finished my first pants and THEY FIT PERFECTLY! 
I started them this morning  while the kids were having breakfast and finished them before I made them lunch 

DS put them on and said, "Thank you Mommy, they are perfect!" 
Aww, I love that kid 
So, he is lounging in his new pants. 
And I can't wait to put some together for DD!


----------



## MouseTriper

Sorry I don't have time to comment on everything right now!!!  All the new stuff looks awesome!!!!!


----------



## NaeNae

MouseTriper said:


> You're supposed to take gathering stitches OUT?????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> I just stitch right over them!!!!  Am I the only one?????????????  Maybe that is why my skirts don't ever look quite right???  LOL!!!



I only take mine out if they show after I sew over them.    Why take them out if they are hidden.


----------



## Swmr359

just realized this was for kids   sorry....


----------



## Mommyto2Mousers

So I am working on a bunch of projects, and I need a tutorial.... so I click on the bookmarks link on the first page *GASP*  it keeps saying page load error!!!!

HELP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Nope- I dont take out my ruffling threads.
I own a ruffler- only for a few weeks, but it makes me nervous too. I will lose control of where I want my pleats and it will "ruffle" differently.

I also like the purple fabric with the flowers and the pink coordinate looks great with it!

Stabilizer- I do not use iron on.
If you are appliqueing on a knit or tshirt you may want to use a ball point needle.
I use Sulky stabilizer.
i also find I can skip it if I have used fusible interfacing, turned it and then done my satin stitch on the edges.


----------



## jham

MouseTriper said:


> You're supposed to take gathering stitches OUT?????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> I just stitch right over them!!!!  Am I the only one?????????????  Maybe that is why my skirts don't ever look quite right???  LOL!!!




I always make 2 rows of gathering stitches about 1/2" apart and then my seam is stitched in between them so I only take out the row of stitches that show.  The one that's hidden in the seam stays in the seam!



danicaw said:


> Easy Fit Pants ROCK!
> I love them! I just finished my first pants and THEY FIT PERFECTLY!
> I started them this morning  while the kids were having breakfast and finished them before I made them lunch
> 
> DS put them on and said, "Thank you Mommy, they are perfect!"
> Aww, I love that kid
> So, he is lounging in his new pants.
> And I can't wait to put some together for DD!



EASY FIT PANTS TOTALLY ROCK!!! I am making bunches of ruffled ones and I'm in .

And when appliqueing "by hand" and not my embroidery machine, I always use sulky iron on stabilizer on the back.  I LOVE it!


----------



## minnie2

ibesue said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> Don't forget to show us the article!!
> 
> Cute and I hear you with all the squares!


I will!  




MouseTriper said:


> You're supposed to take gathering stitches OUT?????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> I just stitch right over them!!!!  Am I the only one?????????????  Maybe that is why my skirts don't ever look quite right???  LOL!!!


I don't take them out if they don't show but this time alot showed so I had no choice!  



danicaw said:


> Easy Fit Pants ROCK!
> I love them! I just finished my first pants and THEY FIT PERFECTLY!
> I started them this morning  while the kids were having breakfast and finished them before I made them lunch
> 
> DS put them on and said, "Thank you Mommy, they are perfect!"
> Aww, I love that kid
> So, he is lounging in his new pants.
> And I can't wait to put some together for DD!


YEAH!  I I know you would love the pattern!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Swmr359 said:


> just realized this was for kids   sorry....



not sure if you will be back, or what you were looking for, but while we do focus on stuff for kids, plenty of us sew for grown ups. I made a shirt for DH last year for our trip and others here have made stuff for themselves- if you have a sewing question- ask away!


----------



## DisneyMOM09

MouseTriper said:


> You're supposed to take gathering stitches OUT?????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> I just stitch right over them!!!!  Am I the only one?????????????  Maybe that is why my skirts don't ever look quite right???  LOL!!!



Don't feel bad! I never take mine out either! Ooops!!!


----------



## ibesue

MouseTriper said:


> You're supposed to take gathering stitches OUT?????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> I just stitch right over them!!!!  Am I the only one?????????????  Maybe that is why my skirts don't ever look quite right???  LOL!!!






jham said:


> I always make 2 rows of gathering stitches about 1/2" apart and then my seam is stitched in between them so I only take out the row of stitches that show.  The one that's hidden in the seam stays in the seam!





NaeNae said:


> I only take mine out if they show after I sew over them.    Why take them out if they are hidden.





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Nope- I dont take out my ruffling threads.



  I am doing something wrong.  I take out every last little basting stitch!!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

Here is my newest creation.  I had planned for DD to wear this on the last trip when we ate at the Yachtsmen but MIL told me before the trip that she would watch teh kids that night so DH could eat there alone.  I never finished it and today, it was calling to me so I finished it.  I love how it turned out.  I think she will wear it on the fireworks cruise I am hoping to book for the next trip.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

disneylovinfamily said:


>




Cute, cute set!! I love it, although I would be afraid to put my kids in anything with that much white.  They are extremely messy eaters.



ibesue said:


> With T's, you need more than iron on.  I use spray adhesive to attach cut away stabilizer and then hoop my sticky stabilizer and then "float" the Tshirt on that.  Knits still scare me!



I have always just use the Sulky iron on stabilizer when I applique on T-shirts..   Are the cut away much better...and tell me more about this spray adhesive?   I have never used the spray before.


----------



## twob4him

2cutekidz said:


> I updated my blog!!  (And my groups blog too!!)  If you feel like it - check them out!!  Check back in the next day or so and I might just have a GIVEAWAY on mine.
> 
> http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/
> 
> http://thefairygodmothers.blogspot.com/


Thank you so much for the link! I am trying to find and add to my blog list!

If anyone else has a blog and doesn't mind me reading it.....can I have the link?! Thanks!



disneylovinfamily said:


> Here is my newest creation.  I had planned for DD to wear this on the last trip when we ate at the Yachtsmen but MIL told me before the trip that she would watch teh kids that night so DH could eat there alone.  I never finished it and today, it was calling to me so I finished it.  I love how it turned out.  I think she will wear it on the fireworks cruise I am hoping to book for the next trip.



Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

EnchantedPrincess said:


> Cute, cute set!! I love it, although I would be afraid to put my kids in anything with that much white.  They are extremely messy eaters.


LOL  I feel like an evil parent.  I have always been crazy about how the kids look so now if Roseanna gets something on her, she wants to change.  I have gotten more laid back after having a boy and I don't care as much but I think I may have damaged ROseanna as she CAN NOT get a stain on her or she gets so upset.


----------



## ibesue

disneylovinfamily said:


> Here is my newest creation.  I had planned for DD to wear this on the last trip when we ate at the Yachtsmen but MIL told me before the trip that she would watch teh kids that night so DH could eat there alone.  I never finished it and today, it was calling to me so I finished it.  I love how it turned out.  I think she will wear it on the fireworks cruise I am hoping to book for the next trip.



So very cute!!  Doesn't it feel good to get those projects finished!!



EnchantedPrincess said:


> I have always just use the Sulky iron on stabilizer when I applique on T-shirts..   Are the cut away much better...and tell me more about this spray adhesive?   I have never used the spray before.



I have the Dritz spray Adhesive right now.  I cut a piece of cut away Sulky the size of the front of the T shirt.  Then spray the Sulky and put it on the T.  I tried different ways and this worked so I don't do anything different!  I do use a ball point needle and then I hoop my sticky stabilizer.  Also Sulky!  Did you know you can buy it by the yard at Hancocks??  Anyway, then I lay my T shirt on the sticky and go from there to embroider on my T's.  I am sure I do way too many steps, but I had a LOT of problems when I first started with the Tshirts.  I loved doing embroidery on peasant shirts!!  Oh and I always buy my Sulky on the 50% off notions sales at Joanns.


----------



## DisneyKings

I just finished flouncy skirts in tinkerbell fabric for DD1 & DD3.  I bought the tink pillowcase to make a shirt, but can't decide which to do...I have CarlaC's simply sweet, portrait peasant, & a-line.  Which do you think would work best?  You all have so much more experience I know there will be some good opinions for me.  Thanks!!!


----------



## minnie2

disneylovinfamily said:


> here is my newest creation.  I had planned for dd to wear this on the last trip when we ate at the yachtsmen but mil told me before the trip that she would watch teh kids that night so dh could eat there alone.  I never finished it and today, it was calling to me so i finished it.  I love how it turned out.  I think she will wear it on the fireworks cruise i am hoping to book for the next trip.


beautiful!


----------



## DisneyKings

disneylovinfamily said:


>



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Twins+2more

WOW!  That minnie and mickey on an anchor set is AWSOME!  She is so adoreable.


----------



## Camping Griswalds

MouseTriper said:


> You're supposed to take gathering stitches OUT?????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> I just stitch right over them!!!!  Am I the only one?????????????  Maybe that is why my skirts don't ever look quite right???  LOL!!!




I haven't taken my gathering threads out.  I do mine all by hand, and only do one row  I'm tempting fate!!


----------



## Jennia

danicaw said:


> Yeah! Its done.
> 
> Although I may move the buttons around a bit we shall see....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you to those I CASE'd this combo from.
> And this seems to be DDs offical picture pose
> Although usually she is yelling "CHEESE" at the same time.
> It was naptime so she wasn't quite as animated as usual.
> 
> Pay no mind to the un-made bed and Minnie under it (So, thats where she went)
> I think the back hem is resting on her bed... usually it hangs better
> Next up for me - my first shot at Easy Fit Pants.... Some pj pants for DS then I am hoping for some capri's with ruffles for DD.
> 
> 
> Ooo, cute cruise stuff! Looks like you had a great time
> Oh, my sewing to do list gets longer every day



Cute, love her pose!



disneylovinfamily said:


> Here is my newest creation.  I had planned for DD to wear this on the last trip when we ate at the Yachtsmen but MIL told me before the trip that she would watch teh kids that night so DH could eat there alone.  I never finished it and today, it was calling to me so I finished it.  I love how it turned out.  I think she will wear it on the fireworks cruise I am hoping to book for the next trip.



WOW this is amazing! I'm a huge sucker for children in nautical inspired outfits anyway. ^-^



DisneyKings said:


> I just finished flouncy skirts in tinkerbell fabric for DD1 & DD3.  I bought the tink pillowcase to make a shirt, but can't decide which to do...I have CarlaC's simply sweet, portrait peasant, & a-line.  Which do you think would work best?  You all have so much more experience I know there will be some good opinions for me.  Thanks!!!




I'd probably use the simply sweet for making a top because I think full skirts need a shirt that's more fitted to have the right look. 


I finally broke down and used the machine yesterday. Wow, talk about a huge difference! I made a drawstring backpack in about 40 minutes (forgot to buy cording though, duh!) and now I have shorts cut out and ready to go (but probably won't get to those right away-although dd isn't vomiting anymore, she's gotten super clingy and wants to be carried all day long).


----------



## danicaw

Swmr359 said:


> just realized this was for kids   sorry....



No Worries! We love to see things for everyone not just kids, so pop back by and share anytime 
The costume you made your mom is great! We would love to see what you do next. 



disneylovinfamily said:


> Here is my newest creation.  I had planned for DD to wear this on the last trip when we ate at the Yachtsmen but MIL told me before the trip that she would watch teh kids that night so DH could eat there alone.  I never finished it and today, it was calling to me so I finished it.  I love how it turned out.  I think she will wear it on the fireworks cruise I am hoping to book for the next trip.



Great outfit! Your applique is wonderful!


----------



## MouseTriper

NaeNae said:


> I only take mine out if they show after I sew over them.    Why take them out if they are hidden.





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Nope- I dont take out my ruffling threads.
> I own a ruffler- only for a few weeks, but it makes me nervous too. I will lose control of where I want my pleats and it will "ruffle" differently.





jham said:


> I always make 2 rows of gathering stitches about 1/2" apart and then my seam is stitched in between them so I only take out the row of stitches that show.  The one that's hidden in the seam stays in the seam!





minnie2 said:


> I don't take them out if they don't show but this time alot showed so I had no choice!





DisneyMOM09 said:


> Don't feel bad! I never take mine out either! Ooops!!!





ibesue said:


> I am doing something wrong.  I take out every last little basting stitch!!



Thanks everyone!  I was just curious as I never even thought to take them out.  Hahah. I suppose if they showed, I would definitely take them out.  I am all for whatever is easiest for me.  Hahaha.  



disneylovinfamily said:


> Here is my newest creation.  I had planned for DD to wear this on the last trip when we ate at the Yachtsmen but MIL told me before the trip that she would watch teh kids that night so DH could eat there alone.  I never finished it and today, it was calling to me so I finished it.  I love how it turned out.  I think she will wear it on the fireworks cruise I am hoping to book for the next trip.





Camping Griswalds said:


> I haven't taken my gathering threads out.  I do mine all by hand, and only do one row  I'm tempting fate!!



Beautiful.  I love it!!!


----------



## danicaw

Forgot to say, I already have Easy fits cut out for DD 
I like this pattern 

Is it ok, to not clean the house and make pants all day


----------



## jham

disneylovinfamily said:


> Here is my newest creation. I had planned for DD to wear this on the last trip when we ate at the Yachtsmen but MIL told me before the trip that she would watch teh kids that night so DH could eat there alone. I never finished it and today, it was calling to me so I finished it. I love how it turned out. I think she will wear it on the fireworks cruise I am hoping to book for the next trip.


 
Lily just saw this and said "WHAT IS HER NAME???"  I said "Roseanna" and Lily said "I LOVE HER!!!" The outfit is very cute!  



danicaw said:


> Forgot to say, I already have Easy fits cut out for DD
> I like this pattern
> 
> Is it ok, to not clean the house and make pants all day


 
Ummm...that's exactly what I've been doing...for the last 2 days


----------



## Mommyto2Mousers

I posted earlier asking about the bookmarks...can anyone help?   They are still not working for some reason


----------



## Cherlynn25

Mommyto2Mousers said:


> I posted earlier asking about the bookmarks...can anyone help?   They are still not working for some reason



I just checked and they are working for me, is it just a specific one that isnt working or all of them?


----------



## DisneyKings

Jennia said:


> I'd probably use the simply sweet for making a top because I think full skirts need a shirt that's more fitted to have the right look.



That was what I was originally thinking--I think the lining will help the pillowcase hold its shape better.  Then I started 2nd guessing myself thinking they needed sleeves & that the portait peasant might show more of tinkerbell...  I will only use CarlaC's patterns since I'm still learning & doubting myself, but her patterns are broken down so well it's easy!  I'm so glad everyone raved about them!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

jham said:


> Lily just saw this and said "WHAT IS HER NAME???"  I said "Roseanna" and Lily said "I LOVE HER!!!" The outfit is very cute!


SO CUTE!  I hven't let Roseanna near here in awhile becuase she is always wanting me to make something. LOL  I have so many other sewing projects, I feel like I never have time to "take requests"  She has one that she wants with the fab 5 that I might tackle next but it will be a ton of applique work so I have been putting it off.


----------



## livndisney

I bought an item on Ebay and paid for priority shipping.A week or so went by and I had not heard anything so I emailed the seller to ask if the item had been shipped. They replied that it had been shipped on the 25th and I should get it is a day or so. I received it on the 31st via regular mail. Postage on the package was dated the 30th. (So basically I paid almost 10.00 for fast shipping, they spent 2.00 on regular shipping and lied to me about it). But then they did not send all the parts!

SO, at the VERY least I want the money I paid in shipping back. I can "make it work" for the missing piece. 

My question is this-if I return it, I am not going to get my shipping back am I? Has anyone filed a dispute? And I out the money?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Twins+2more

livndisney said:


> I bought an item on Ebay and paid for priority shipping.A week or so went by and I had not heard anything so I emailed the seller to ask if the item had been shipped. They replied that it had been shipped on the 25th and I should get it is a day or so. I received it on the 31st via regular mail. Postage on the package was dated the 30th. (So basically I paid almost 10.00 for fast shipping, they spent 2.00 on regular shipping and lied to me about it). But then they did not send all the parts!
> 
> SO, at the VERY least I want the money I paid in shipping back. I can "make it work" for the missing piece.
> 
> My question is this-if I return it, I am not going to get my shipping back am I? Has anyone filed a dispute? And I out the money?
> 
> Any suggestions?


Please give more info.  Was it a custom that needed to be made custom to your size color or was it pre made?  Does the auction state that the seller only ships on X,y, and z days?  Does the auction state first class, priority, or just a flat rate shipping?  What did the sellers feedbaack look like?  
I would definatally contact the seller and le them know that your part is missing.  Let them know that you are aware the item was shipped on the 30th and that it only cost X.XX to ship to you and you feel that the $10 fee was unfair due to the fact that you are less than satisfied.  You need to think about what you would like for the seller to do for you, and don't be afraid to ask.  If she is not willing to do SOMETHING to compensate you I would request a refund, leave negative feed back, and/or contact ebay.  Good luck


----------



## Haganfam5

This is what I have been working on so far. My daughter saw the Taylor Swift Romeo and Juliet song video and she told me she wanted her gold Juliet dress. Well she pretty much yelled and screamed "Oh, mommy I want that dress!!! I have to have that dress!!!" So, this is my version so far. We did a fitting today (LOL!) and this is the only picture that came out decent. When I finish it completely I will get some better pics up for you.


----------



## livndisney

Twins+2more said:


> Please give more info.  Was it a custom that needed to be made custom to your size color or was it pre made?  Does the auction state that the seller only ships on X,y, and z days?  Does the auction state first class, priority, or just a flat rate shipping?  What did the sellers feedbaack look like?
> I would definatally contact the seller and le them know that your part is missing.  Let them know that you are aware the item was shipped on the 30th and that it only cost X.XX to ship to you and you feel that the $10 fee was unfair due to the fact that you are less than satisfied.  You need to think about what you would like for the seller to do for you, and don't be afraid to ask.  If she is not willing to do SOMETHING to compensate you I would request a refund, leave negative feed back, and/or contact ebay.  Good luck



No-not a custom LOL. I have emailed the seller twice and not gotten a reply. I am just not sure if I request a refund if I would only get what I paid for the item. I want the shipping back LOL
The auction stated "should receive within 5-6 business days" and specifically said priority shipping and made no mention of only shipping on certain days.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

Haganfam5 said:


> This is what I have been working on so far. My daughter saw the Taylor Swift Romeo and Juliet song video and she told me she wanted her gold Juliet dress. Well she pretty much yelled and screamed "Oh, mommy I want that dress!!! I have to have that dress!!!" So, this is my version so far. We did a fitting today (LOL!) and this is the only picture that came out decent. When I finish it completely I will get some better pics up for you.



WOW that is beautiful, truely stunning!  Roseanna loves Taylor Swift!  This is why I dont lether watch me DIS becuase I would so be making that dress if she saw it!


----------



## Haganfam5

disneylovinfamily said:


> WOW that is beautiful, truely stunning!  Roseanna loves Taylor Swift!  This is why I dont lether watch me DIS becuase I would so be making that dress if she saw it!



That is too funny!  Thank you!  Your dresses and your daughter are beautiful too! I made this one last night in a couple of hours so I am sure that with your talent you would have no problem whipping one up!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

Haganfam5 said:


> That is too funny!  Thank you!  Your dresses and your daughter are beautiful too! I made this one last night in a couple of hours so I am sure that with your talent you would have no problem whipping one up!



Thanks so much!  what pattern did you use?  I just love that style.  It would make a great "holiday" dress! I can't wait to see the final models pics!


----------



## Haganfam5

disneylovinfamily said:


> Thanks so much!  what pattern did you use?  I just love that style.  It would make a great "holiday" dress! I can't wait to see the final models pics!



It is just a corset top and a skirt with elastic in the waist (with a home-made pettiskirt underneath). So, the dress is two pieces right now. I am not sure if I want to make it one piece, add a underskirt or what to do with the bottom of the skirt yet.  I guess it's a work in progress .

Oh, I added very stiff interfacing (usually used for hats I think) to the bodice pieces and shaped the center front into a point at the bottom.


----------



## billwendy

Haganfam5 said:


> This is what I have been working on so far. My daughter saw the Taylor Swift Romeo and Juliet song video and she told me she wanted her gold Juliet dress. Well she pretty much yelled and screamed "Oh, mommy I want that dress!!! I have to have that dress!!!" So, this is my version so far. We did a fitting today (LOL!) and this is the only picture that came out decent. When I finish it completely I will get some better pics up for you.



That dress totally ROCKS!!!! You did an awesome job!! You have become quite the seamstress!!! YAY!!


----------



## Haganfam5

billwendy said:


> That dress totally ROCKS!!!! You did an awesome job!! You have become quite the seamstress!!! YAY!!



Thanks Wendy!! I am getting there slowly. I learn as I go and everyone gets better and better. I am trying .


----------



## billwendy

Haganfam5 said:


> Thanks Wendy!! I am getting there slowly. I learn as I go and everyone gets better and better. I am trying .



You ARE there!!!!! Great  Job - and I know especially Julia enjoys your hobby!!!!!!


----------



## Haganfam5

billwendy said:


> You ARE there!!!!! Great  Job - and I know especially Julia enjoys your hobby!!!!!!



Thank you! and yes, she keeps me busy! I give the ladies in Joann's a good laugh when I go in there and tell them that my daughter put in her latest "order" for something and I am there to pick up fabric for it. I have a couple of more things that I bought stuff for and have yet to make. She wants a couple of Sharpay (HSM) outfits and skirts. Julia just loves her style and especially her shoes!  She is just too funny!


----------



## twob4him

Twins+2more said:


> WOW!  That minnie and mickey on an anchor set is AWSOME!  She is so adoreable.



Michelle.....how is Chianna??? I know you had that doctors appointment this week? I have been praying for you all!


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Haganfam5 said:


>



First off that dress is amazing...and 2nd...I guess I haven't learned my lesson not to be on here when my daughter is within 5 feet...She instantly said "Mommy I want that dress" (of course you do)  & "Oh my Gosh, that girl is a beautiful princess".

I am far far away from that kind of sewing...heck I have had a brand new Brother CS 6000i sitting in my newly converted sewing room for ummmm 2 weeks and I am afraid to use it!!!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

Haganfam5 said:


> It is just a corset top and a skirt with elastic in the waist (with a home-made pettiskirt underneath). So, the dress is two pieces right now. I am not sure if I want to make it one piece, add a underskirt or what to do with the bottom of the skirt yet.  I guess it's a work in progress .
> 
> Oh, I added very stiff interfacing (usually used for hats I think) to the bodice pieces and shaped the center front into a point at the bottom.



WOW it totally looked like a dress.  I love the tip for the stiff interfacing and how you added the point. You are very talented!


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> I bought an item on Ebay and paid for priority shipping.A week or so went by and I had not heard anything so I emailed the seller to ask if the item had been shipped. They replied that it had been shipped on the 25th and I should get it is a day or so. I received it on the 31st via regular mail. Postage on the package was dated the 30th. (So basically I paid almost 10.00 for fast shipping, they spent 2.00 on regular shipping and lied to me about it). But then they did not send all the parts!
> 
> SO, at the VERY least I want the money I paid in shipping back. I can "make it work" for the missing piece.
> 
> My question is this-if I return it, I am not going to get my shipping back am I? Has anyone filed a dispute? And I out the money?
> 
> Any suggestions?



I have had to file a dispute more then once via paypal and I have NEVER won BUT I have had a couple filed against me and they have ALWAYS won! I don't get it! 

The last one I was told to ship the item back (they charged $11 shipping on a $15 item and cost them $5, it was filthy when I received it but was supposed to be new in package) and then they would refund my PURCHASE PRICE ONLY so not only was I out the $11 the first shipping but the $5 it would cost me to send back. I ended up just keeping it. 

Did I ever tell anyone I HATE paypal! 

Hope something works out Cindee. I assume you contacted the seller and let her know that it was missing a part and about the shipping.


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> I have had to file a dispute more then once via paypal and I have NEVER won BUT I have had a couple filed against me and they have ALWAYS won! I don't get it!
> 
> The last one I was told to ship the item back (they charged $11 shipping on a $15 item and cost them $5, it was filthy when I received it but was supposed to be new in package) and then they would refund my PURCHASE PRICE ONLY so not only was I out the $11 the first shipping but the $5 it would cost me to send back. I ended up just keeping it.
> 
> Did I ever tell anyone I HATE paypal!
> 
> Hope something works out Cindee. I assume you contacted the seller and let her know that it was missing a part and about the shipping.



I emailed the seller and have not heard back, so I went ahead an filed a complaint. The item is not as stated in the ad, so I guess we will see. I am just bummed, it was something Morgan wanted, and I THOUGHT I was getting a good deal.  I have been lucky I guess and have not really had any problems with Paypal-(knock on wood LOL) I have heard HORROR stories!


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> I emailed the seller and have not heard back, so I went ahead an filed a complaint. The item is not as stated in the ad, so I guess we will see. I am just bummed, it was something Morgan wanted, and I THOUGHT I was getting a good deal.  I have been lucky I guess and have not really had any problems with Paypal-(knock on wood LOL) I have heard HORROR stories!



It really irks me when things like this happen. I used to sell on ebay all the time and now so many sellers have made it bad IMO. I have bought maybe 5 things in the past year (minus some fabric I bought recently) but had issues with 2-3 of them.

For as much I have used paypal I really haven't had that much trouble but it really is irritating. I have easily done over 10,000 transactions. When I am thinking I empty my account and pay with a credit card. It way easier to deal with a cc then paypal. Of course I am usually too lazy (like today) to go empty it before paying.


----------



## MouseTriper

Haganfam5 said:


> This is what I have been working on so far. My daughter saw the Taylor Swift Romeo and Juliet song video and she told me she wanted her gold Juliet dress. Well she pretty much yelled and screamed "Oh, mommy I want that dress!!! I have to have that dress!!!" So, this is my version so far. We did a fitting today (LOL!) and this is the only picture that came out decent. When I finish it completely I will get some better pics up for you.


OH.MY.GOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That is stunning......you did that in a couple hours??????????? Wow..I wanna be like you when I grown up!!!!  Hahahaha.  It really is beautiful and I can not wait to see it in all its finished glory!!



livndisney said:


> I bought an item on Ebay and paid for priority shipping.A week or so went by and I had not heard anything so I emailed the seller to ask if the item had been shipped. They replied that it had been shipped on the 25th and I should get it is a day or so. I received it on the 31st via regular mail. Postage on the package was dated the 30th. (So basically I paid almost 10.00 for fast shipping, they spent 2.00 on regular shipping and lied to me about it). But then they did not send all the parts!
> 
> SO, at the VERY least I want the money I paid in shipping back. I can "make it work" for the missing piece.
> 
> My question is this-if I return it, I am not going to get my shipping back am I? Has anyone filed a dispute? And I out the money?
> Any suggestions?


Oh no, that stinks!   I don't know what you should do, sorry.  I know it would make me angry.



Haganfam5 said:


> That is too funny!  Thank you!  Your dresses and your daughter are beautiful too! I made this one last night in a couple of hours so I am sure that with your talent you would have no problem whipping one up!


Again WOW.....a couple hours.  It takes me forever!!!  LOL.  I guess I multi-task too much.  Hahaha. Yeah, yeah, that's it, that's my story and I am sticking to it.



jessica52877 said:


> I have had to file a dispute more then once via paypal and I have NEVER won BUT I have had a couple filed against me and they have ALWAYS won! I don't get it!
> 
> The last one I was told to ship the item back (they charged $11 shipping on a $15 item and cost them $5, it was filthy when I received it but was supposed to be new in package) and then they would refund my PURCHASE PRICE ONLY so not only was I out the $11 the first shipping but the $5 it would cost me to send back. I ended up just keeping it.
> 
> Did I ever tell anyone I HATE paypal!
> 
> Hope something works out Cindee. I assume you contacted the seller and let her know that it was missing a part and about the shipping.


This might be a stupid question but why do you hate Paypal..shouldn't you hate ebay instead?


----------



## jessica52877

MouseTriper said:


> This might be a stupid question but why do you hate Paypal..shouldn't you hate ebay instead?



Paypal because it is practically impossible to get a human to talk to if you can find the phone # in the first place. I like a human if there is an issue.

You can have a delivery confirmation # and can show delivered but if you didn't print your label through paypal (instead you went to the post office) then they automatically side with the  other person (the buyer in this case). I have never understood some of their thoughts and this being the first one! I usually do print my labels through them but there has been more then once where my printer just would not print.

I shipped a stocking overseas one time on the slow boat (so takes about 4-6 weeks) and when it arrived the person filed a claim stating there was a dead spider in the box. I am not saying there wasn't but if there was it sure as heck wasn't that big or I would have seen it and I didn't put it in there on purpose. I don't want to touch a spider or send a spider somewhere! Anyways, they refunded the $15 for the stocking and the $12 shipping without making them send it back. 

I could go on with the stories I have personally encountered but really overall it is hardly any compared to what I have shipped and usually something far off crazy or just that they said it didn't arrive. I know things get lost, it happens alot more then I would like to think and so that isn't so much paypal but more the postal service.

Years ago I never received 2 items (2 different transactions) but when I tried to file a dispute because it wasn't $25 they wouldn't do anything about it. They let you go through all the steps and then it just says it doesn't qualify due to amount spent. I do think that has changed since then but not positive.


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> It really irks me when things like this happen. I used to sell on ebay all the time and now so many sellers have made it bad IMO. I have bought maybe 5 things in the past year (minus some fabric I bought recently) but had issues with 2-3 of them.
> 
> For as much I have used paypal I really haven't had that much trouble but it really is irritating. I have easily done over 10,000 transactions. When I am thinking I empty my account and pay with a credit card. It way easier to deal with a cc then paypal. Of course I am usually too lazy (like today) to go empty it before paying.



WOW, 10,000! And I thought I was a "shopper" LOL.

I guess this is what I get for shopping instead of sewing LOL.


----------



## jessica52877

livndisney said:


> WOW, 10,000! And I thought I was a "shopper" LOL.
> 
> I guess this is what I get for shopping instead of sewing LOL.



Most of it was selling! I hardly buy anything on ebay and most of the buying has been more recent.


----------



## MouseTriper

jessica52877 said:


> Paypal because it is practically impossible to get a human to talk to if you can find the phone # in the first place. I like a human if there is an issue.
> 
> You can have a delivery confirmation # and can show delivered but if you didn't print your label through paypal (instead you went to the post office) then they automatically side with the  other person (the buyer in this case). I have never understood some of their thoughts and this being the first one! I usually do print my labels through them but there has been more then once where my printer just would not print.
> 
> I shipped a stocking overseas one time on the slow boat (so takes about 4-6 weeks) and when it arrived the person filed a claim stating there was a dead spider in the box. I am not saying there wasn't but if there was it sure as heck wasn't that big or I would have seen it and I didn't put it in there on purpose. I don't want to touch a spider or send a spider somewhere! Anyways, they refunded the $15 for the stocking and the $12 shipping without making them send it back.
> 
> I could go on with the stories I have personally encountered but really overall it is hardly any compared to what I have shipped and usually something far off crazy or just that they said it didn't arrive. I know things get lost, it happens alot more then I would like to think and so that isn't so much paypal but more the postal service.
> 
> Years ago I never received 2 items (2 different transactions) but when I tried to file a dispute because it wasn't $25 they wouldn't do anything about it. They let you go through all the steps and then it just says it doesn't qualify due to amount spent. I do think that has changed since then but not positive.



WOW...okay I see why you would be disappointed.  I wasn't thinking of you as the selller. That makes sense, though.  Sorry.  Sounds like you have had some awful experiences.


----------



## livndisney

jessica52877 said:


> Most of it was selling! I hardly buy anything on ebay and most of the buying has been more recent.



10,000 selling that is even more impressive!  I always say I am going to do more selling and then I remember what a hassle ebay can be. So I stick with my word of mouth selling.LOL It helps that I have a cute "built in" model LOL.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I agree- I tried selling on ebay several years ago and got burned a few times. I still buy from there sometimes.

I wish Megan would fall in love with those princess dresses. She might say "pretty" or something, but she's determined to be Clifford the big red dog next year for halloween. When we watched beauty and the beast last weekend she told me I would be Belle. We watched Sleeping Beauty yesterday and she told me I was to be princess aurora- but she's still Clifford!!!! I say "You should be a Princess too!!!!" "Nooo, Mommy- you princess, Im goin be Clifford big red dog" LOL!!!
WHAAAAAAA!!! I dont want to make Clifford! I want to make princess gowns with satin and oraganza!! (stomping foot here)

Update on Pooh quilt: So I spent several hours tracing out pooh's LARGE body parts onto fusible web. then I started with the biggest piece- tummy and legs and sewed to the fabric, cut and turned- and guess what- it just aint gonna work. SO, back to the shop to buy more yellow "body" fabric and heat n bond lite. and I forgot to buy more stabilizer while I was there. sigh.....I so want this thing to be done!

PS.- HeatherSue- Did I miss it? Or did you ever tell us why you might be losing your sewing room? (but not to a baby)
PPS. Time for bed!
well my hands and arms are swollen from typing and my feet are swollen, cause, we cause it's the end of the day and thats just life right now. I went to a Pampered Chef party tonight and they made these little chocolate cakes with melted choc and shaved choc on top- and by the time the lady served them it was too late for me to eat chocolate because of my reflux- she kept stalling talking about hosting a party, selling pampered chef, blah blah blah- LADY IM ON A TIME LINE HERE_ GIMMIE THE DARN CHOCOLATE. Sadly, I never said that, so I had to sit there and watch everyone else get to eat it. BUT I bought the little dishes to make it myself.


----------



## phins_jazy

danicaw said:


> Forgot to say, I already have Easy fits cut out for DD
> I like this pattern
> 
> Is it ok, to not clean the house and make pants all day



 That's what I plan on doing tomorrow.  



Haganfam5 said:


> This is what I have been working on so far. My daughter saw the Taylor Swift Romeo and Juliet song video and she told me she wanted her gold Juliet dress. Well she pretty much yelled and screamed "Oh, mommy I want that dress!!! I have to have that dress!!!" So, this is my version so far. We did a fitting today (LOL!) and this is the only picture that came out decent. When I finish it completely I will get some better pics up for you.



Wow!  You've done a wonderful job on that dress!!!



mom2prettyprincess said:


> I am far far away from that kind of sewing...heck I have had a brand new Brother CS 6000i sitting in my newly converted sewing room for ummmm 2 weeks and I am afraid to use it!!!



Don't be scared!  Just dive right on in.


----------



## jham

Haganfam5 said:


> This is what I have been working on so far. My daughter saw the Taylor Swift Romeo and Juliet song video and she told me she wanted her gold Juliet dress. Well she pretty much yelled and screamed "Oh, mommy I want that dress!!! I have to have that dress!!!" So, this is my version so far. We did a fitting today (LOL!) and this is the only picture that came out decent. When I finish it completely I will get some better pics up for you.


 
That's gorgeous!!!


----------



## danicaw

Haganfam5 said:


> This is what I have been working on so far. My daughter saw the Taylor Swift Romeo and Juliet song video and she told me she wanted her gold Juliet dress. Well she pretty much yelled and screamed "Oh, mommy I want that dress!!! I have to have that dress!!!" So, this is my version so far. We did a fitting today (LOL!) and this is the only picture that came out decent. When I finish it completely I will get some better pics up for you.



Wow! Beautiful dress! Great job! 

The day is over I have made two pairs of Easy Fit Pants and my house isn't clean... Oh well. I still feel like I accomplished something 
DS is sleeping in his new PJ pants so I don't have a pic to share.
But I just finished DDs pants and can share those... sorry no model, its sleepy time. 






So I need a top to coordinate, right 
I have enough of the fabric to embellish a shirt somehow... but what exactly to do is escaping me. My applique skills aren't good, but I was looking at some cherries over at SWAK so maybe that's an option. 
Ideas anyone....


----------



## *Toadstool*

minnie2 said:


> I also made that pink ruffle dress for this little girl ad that wubzy dress.  So she is set for her bday!  LOL


Wow! That little girl is going to be so pleased on her birthday. It looks great! My favorite is the wubzy though. I need to make one!



ibesue said:


> I am doing something wrong.  I take out every last little basting stitch!!


I take out my basting stitches. I sew 3 rows of them about 1/4 an inch apart and stitch in between them. It gives really pretty pleats. I usually stitch the basting stitches in a different color so that I can remove them all. Being that I use 3 rows if I leave them in the pleats don't puff out on the seam. So I don't think you are wrong! 



Swmr359 said:


> just realized this was for kids   sorry....


Are you sewing for yourself? I'm sure we'd all love to see it!



disneylovinfamily said:


>


That is just darling! I need to make a sailor-ish outfit for my DD. My hubby is a captain. I think he'd like it. I LOOOOVE the corset!



Haganfam5 said:


>


Beautiful! That fabric looks yummy! I wish you could somehow contact some of Taylor Swifts people and email them the picture.


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> WHAAAAAAA!!! I dont want to make Clifford! I want to make princess gowns with satin and oraganza!! (stomping foot here)
> 
> Update on Pooh quilt: So I spent several hours tracing out pooh's LARGE body parts onto fusible web. then I started with the biggest piece- tummy and legs and sewed to the fabric, cut and turned- and guess what- it just aint gonna work. SO, back to the shop to buy more yellow "body" fabric and heat n bond lite. and I forgot to buy more stabilizer while I was there. sigh.....I so want this thing to be done!
> 
> PS.- HeatherSue- Did I miss it? Or did you ever tell us why you might be losing your sewing room? (but not to a baby)


I bet your DD will change her mind by Halloween. I made a Clifford costume for my cousin when I was in high school. It came out really cute. She loved it. 
Oh and yes..* HeatherSue*, I missed it too if you said why you were losing the room. 


danicaw said:


> So I need a top to coordinate, right
> I have enough of the fabric to embellish a shirt somehow... but what exactly to do is escaping me. My applique skills aren't good, but I was looking at some cherries over at SWAK so maybe that's an option.
> Ideas anyone....


I think a cherry applique would look perfect!  The pants are really cute!!!


I am going to see Beth Moore at a women's conference tomorrow night with the ladies in my bible study. I am soooooo excited!!!


----------



## *Toadstool*

Omgoodnes! I found the cutest minnie custom on ebay. Am I allowed to post the link???


----------



## minnie2

livndisney said:


> I bought an item on Ebay and paid for priority shipping.A week or so went by and I had not heard anything so I emailed the seller to ask if the item had been shipped. They replied that it had been shipped on the 25th and I should get it is a day or so. I received it on the 31st via regular mail. Postage on the package was dated the 30th. (So basically I paid almost 10.00 for fast shipping, they spent 2.00 on regular shipping and lied to me about it). But then they did not send all the parts!
> 
> SO, at the VERY least I want the money I paid in shipping back. I can "make it work" for the missing piece.
> 
> My question is this-if I return it, I am not going to get my shipping back am I? Has anyone filed a dispute? And I out the money?
> 
> Any suggestions?


Sorry this is happening!  I sure hope you can get this resolved.  



Haganfam5 said:


> This is what I have been working on so far. My daughter saw the Taylor Swift Romeo and Juliet song video and she told me she wanted her gold Juliet dress. Well she pretty much yelled and screamed "Oh, mommy I want that dress!!! I have to have that dress!!!" So, this is my version so far. We did a fitting today (LOL!) and this is the only picture that came out decent. When I finish it completely I will get some better pics up for you.


so pretty!!!!



danicaw said:


> Wow! Beautiful dress! Great job!
> 
> The day is over I have made two pairs of Easy Fit Pants and my house isn't clean... Oh well. I still feel like I accomplished something
> DS is sleeping in his new PJ pants so I don't have a pic to share.
> But I just finished DDs pants and can share those... sorry no model, its sleepy time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I need a top to coordinate, right
> I have enough of the fabric to embellish a shirt somehow... but what exactly to do is escaping me. My applique skills aren't good, but I was looking at some cherries over at SWAK so maybe that's an option.
> Ideas anyone....


Adorable!  What about a simple pink or red top with that cherry thing from Swak?


----------



## Twins+2more

twob4him said:


> Michelle.....how is Chianna??? I know you had that doctors appointment this week? I have been praying for you all!



I posted the day of appointment ... your prayers helped, and its just growing breast tissue.  Thank you for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

Good Morning & TGIF!!!

I am looking for this fabric, saw it on ebay from Austalia and wanted to know if anybody else has seen it anywhere? It was almost $10 just for a FQ that does include shipping! 
I really want to make some easy fit pants for pj bottoms for our trip for the girls.


----------



## 100AcrePrincess

ibesue said:


> I would probably make her another princess set.



OH, that's what I'll end up doing.  When I got home from work she had forgotten all about it.  I asked if she wanted a Belle outfit like that & of course she said yes, so I guess sometime soon I'll be making another one.  



disneylovinfamily said:


> Here is my newest creation.  I had planned for DD to wear this on the last trip when we ate at the Yachtsmen but MIL told me before the trip that she would watch teh kids that night so DH could eat there alone.  I never finished it and today, it was calling to me so I finished it.  I love how it turned out.  I think she will wear it on the fireworks cruise I am hoping to book for the next trip.



  So pretty!  I love nautical stuff.


----------



## tricia

mom2prettyprincess said:


> Good Morning & TGIF!!!
> 
> I am looking for this fabric, saw it on ebay from Austalia and wanted to know if anybody else has seen it anywhere? It was almost $10 just for a FQ that does include shipping!
> I really want to make some easy fit pants for pj bottoms for our trip for the girls.



Very cute fabric.  Although can't say I have seen it anywhere.



danicaw said:


> Wow! Beautiful dress! Great job!



Great job, don't they go together easy?  My kids love them.



Haganfam5 said:


>



No idea who Taylor Swift is, but love the dress.  Can;t wait to see it complete.



disneylovinfamily said:


>



Love the Nautical theme and the bodice of this.


----------



## tricia

So, it was my mom's birthday on the 21st, but she was in Florida for the month, so I am just now getting to her birthday present.  I really wanted to make her a housecoat in this particular fleece she saw at the fabric store, but I have not been able to find it anywhere since the day she pointed it out to me in like November.  Then I thought I would make her an apron or 2 since she loves aprons, but I never could find material that I wanted to do that with.  So, when I was visiting her in Florida she was complaining about her purse....  Thus I decided to make her 2 new purses.









Long story just to show you a couple of pics.  I just somehow feel that I am settling in what I am giving her.  I really hope she likes them.


----------



## MouseTriper

tricia said:


> So, it was my mom's birthday on the 21st, but she was in Florida for the month, so I am just now getting to her birthday present.  I really wanted to make her a housecoat in this particular fleece she saw at the fabric store, but I have not been able to find it anywhere since the day she pointed it out to me in like November.  Then I thought I would make her an apron or 2 since she loves aprons, but I never could find material that I wanted to do that with.  So, when I was visiting her in Florida she was complaining about her purse....  Thus I decided to make her 2 new purses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long story just to show you a couple of pics.  I just somehow feel that I am settling in what I am giving her.  I really hope she likes them.


How sweet of you to make those for your Mom.  I think they turned out so pretty!


----------



## phins_jazy

tricia said:


>



I think they're great!  She's gonna love them.


----------



## 2cutekidz

*Toadstool* said:


> Omgoodnes! I found the cutest minnie custom on ebay. Am I allowed to post the link???



No, but you can give us a hiint what to search for - what's in the title?


----------



## minnie2

tricia said:


> So, it was my mom's birthday on the 21st, but she was in Florida for the month, so I am just now getting to her birthday present.  I really wanted to make her a housecoat in this particular fleece she saw at the fabric store, but I have not been able to find it anywhere since the day she pointed it out to me in like November.  Then I thought I would make her an apron or 2 since she loves aprons, but I never could find material that I wanted to do that with.  So, when I was visiting her in Florida she was complaining about her purse....  Thus I decided to make her 2 new purses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long story just to show you a couple of pics.  I just somehow feel that I am settling in what I am giving her.  I really hope she likes them.


They are great!  She will LOVE them!


OPINIONS NEEDED!
Is this to pj'ish for a 6 yr old boy to wear as a Tshirt or should I just make some shorts and make it a pj's set.  He picked the material....


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

minnie2 said:


> They are great!  She will LOVE them!
> 
> 
> OPINIONS NEEDED!
> Is this to pj'ish for a 6 yr old boy to wear as a Tshirt or should I just make some shorts and make it a pj's set.  He picked the material....



I see PJs or lounge wear here......


----------



## WDWAtLast

You all do such beautiful work!! I have material for 6 dresses (3 for each dd) waiting to be cut and sewn but instead I am reading through this long thread!! 

I'm an sure that this has been asked and answered before - but I haven't found it yet!  For all of the awesome applique's that I have seen - do you buy/download patterns and designs or do you trace/sketch the designs yourself?  I would love to try some (simple to start!!) Thanks!!!


----------



## livndisney

WDWAtLast said:


> You all do such beautiful work!! I have material for 6 dresses (3 for each dd) waiting to be cut and sewn but instead I am reading through this long thread!!
> 
> I'm an sure that this has been asked and answered before - but I haven't found it yet!  For all of the awesome applique's that I have seen - do you buy/download patterns and designs or do you trace/sketch the designs yourself?  I would love to try some (simple to start!!) Thanks!!!



Welcome (to the madness LOL)

If you go back to the start of this thread this is a link to Ms HeatherSue's WONDERFULLLLLLL applique info.


----------



## WDWAtLast

livndisney said:


> Welcome (to the madness LOL)
> 
> If you go back to the start of this thread this is a link to Ms HeatherSue's WONDERFULLLLLLL applique info.




Thank you!    Glad the link wasn't a snake -  Don't know how I missed it!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

hi all!  Just a drive by to share my Big Give outfit.  This is my Sleeping Beauty inspired outfit for a 9 1/2yo...Katie approved and has requested her own now!


----------



## DisneyMOM09

Okay, here is te practice run of Kaitlyn's Easter dress. I wanted to try the pattern on some less expensive fabric before I made her dress with the fabric that I chose for her Easter dress. this is the "Ms Lily" from YCMT.com. It was fairly easy to put together and the instructions were easy to follow. Please excuse the ravioli face, I finished it while she was eating her lunch and she is still wearing it as I type this. I think we have found a winner!!!! she really loves the poofyness of the skirt and how it looks when she spins!!


----------



## twistedribbonbows

Good Afternoon Everyone~

Well, we have had *the* nicest weather here, so that put me in the mood to make some spring-like bows.  Here are my latest creations....what does everyone think?


Minnie:






Ariel:






Spring/Pastel:






Birthday bows that I posted before, but with a little more color:






I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Jennia

Haganfam5 said:


> This is what I have been working on so far. My daughter saw the Taylor Swift Romeo and Juliet song video and she told me she wanted her gold Juliet dress. Well she pretty much yelled and screamed "Oh, mommy I want that dress!!! I have to have that dress!!!" So, this is my version so far. We did a fitting today (LOL!) and this is the only picture that came out decent. When I finish it completely I will get some better pics up for you.



GORGEOUS, I love it!



mom2prettyprincess said:


> First off that dress is amazing...and 2nd...I guess I haven't learned my lesson not to be on here when my daughter is within 5 feet...She instantly said "Mommy I want that dress" (of course you do)  & "Oh my Gosh, that girl is a beautiful princess".
> 
> I am far far away from that kind of sewing...heck I have had a brand new Brother CS 6000i sitting in my newly converted sewing room for ummmm 2 weeks and I am afraid to use it!!!



Don't be, it's so easy! This is the first machine I've ever used (did all my sewing by hand until about a week ago) and I already feel like I've gotten the hang of it. 



jessica52877 said:


> It really irks me when things like this happen. I used to sell on ebay all the time and now so many sellers have made it bad IMO. I have bought maybe 5 things in the past year (minus some fabric I bought recently) but had issues with 2-3 of them.
> 
> For as much I have used paypal I really haven't had that much trouble but it really is irritating. I have easily done over 10,000 transactions. When I am thinking I empty my account and pay with a credit card. It way easier to deal with a cc then paypal. Of course I am usually too lazy (like today) to go empty it before paying.



Ugh, I've been having rotten luck selling on ebay lately as well. I hate that you can no longer leave negative feedback for buyers, I feel like it makes them think they're allowed to act however they like and  get away with it. I had someone not pay me for almost two weeks, despite my numerous emails/invoices to her, and then, the second she paid, she emailed me at least once a day demanding to know when her item had arrived. That was the last time I sold anything, because that kind of stress isn't worth it to me. I have, however, had fabulous luck selling on a Gymboree site that I'm on. 



danicaw said:


> Wow! Beautiful dress! Great job!
> 
> The day is over I have made two pairs of Easy Fit Pants and my house isn't clean... Oh well. I still feel like I accomplished something
> DS is sleeping in his new PJ pants so I don't have a pic to share.
> But I just finished DDs pants and can share those... sorry no model, its sleepy time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I need a top to coordinate, right
> I have enough of the fabric to embellish a shirt somehow... but what exactly to do is escaping me. My applique skills aren't good, but I was looking at some cherries over at SWAK so maybe that's an option.
> Ideas anyone....



Super cute, love that fabric! I've seen some pre-made cherry appliques that iron on at Joann's that would be nice with that. 



tricia said:


> So, it was my mom's birthday on the 21st, but she was in Florida for the month, so I am just now getting to her birthday present.  I really wanted to make her a housecoat in this particular fleece she saw at the fabric store, but I have not been able to find it anywhere since the day she pointed it out to me in like November.  Then I thought I would make her an apron or 2 since she loves aprons, but I never could find material that I wanted to do that with.  So, when I was visiting her in Florida she was complaining about her purse....  Thus I decided to make her 2 new purses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long story just to show you a couple of pics.  I just somehow feel that I am settling in what I am giving her.  I really hope she likes them.



They both look great, I bet she loves them!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> hi all!  Just a drive by to share my Big Give outfit.  This is my Sleeping Beauty inspired outfit for a 9 1/2yo...Katie approved and has requested her own now!



Oooh, cute, love how you did the skirt to look like her dress! Very unique!



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Okay, here is te practice run of Kaitlyn's Easter dress. I wanted to try the pattern on some less expensive fabric before I made her dress with the fabric that I chose for her Easter dress. this is the "Ms Lily" from YCMT.com. It was fairly easy to put together and the instructions were easy to follow. Please excuse the ravioli face, I finished it while she was eating her lunch and she is still wearing it as I type this. I think we have found a winner!!!! she really loves the poofyness of the skirt and how it looks when she spins!!



That looks cute, and if your dd likes it then you can't ask for much more.


----------



## 2cutekidz

Speaking of Easy Fits...

I posted info for my very first GIVEAWAY on my blog!  Have Fun!!

http://my-sweet-sunshine.blogspot.com/


----------



## tricia

The Moonk's Mom said:


> hi all!  Just a drive by to share my Big Give outfit.  This is my Sleeping Beauty inspired outfit for a 9 1/2yo...Katie approved and has requested her own now!



very nice, simple looking, but still conveys the princess message.  2 thumbs up.



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Okay, here is te practice run of Kaitlyn's Easter dress. I wanted to try the pattern on some less expensive fabric before I made her dress with the fabric that I chose for her Easter dress. this is the "Ms Lily" from YCMT.com. It was fairly easy to put together and the instructions were easy to follow. Please excuse the ravioli face, I finished it while she was eating her lunch and she is still wearing it as I type this. I think we have found a winner!!!! she really loves the poofyness of the skirt and how it looks when she spins!!



Very cute.  I like the froggy material.  Can;t wait to see your fabric choice for the easter one.



twistedribbonbows said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone~
> 
> Well, we have had *the* nicest weather here, so that put me in the mood to make some spring-like bows.  Here are my latest creations....what does everyone think?
> 
> 
> Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring/Pastel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday bows that I posted before, but with a little more color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day!



All very nice bows.  Too bad my boys don't have enough hair for them.


----------



## JaimeK

Boys need cute things too right? 

I've been working on a ton of shorts for my sons for our trip at the end of the month  but I haven't taken pics of those yet.

I also snuck in time to make this button down.  My first time making buttonholes!   The pattern is from the Weekend Sewing book by Heather Ross.
Blogged here:
http://myloosethreads.blogspot.com/2009/04/kai-shirt-from-weekend-sewing.html


----------



## surfergirl602

I don't know where to start.  What do I do with it?  lol - - - 

Okay all you sewing savvy Disers out there.... care to help out a fellow diser bound and determined to learn how to sew? After seeing all the adorable stuff you've all made on here, I am going to try my hand at making some cute outfits for my kids for our trip in september. I've only sewn a handful of times, and that was all on my moms machine. A friend of my husband divorced his wife and I got the sewing machine. I got it about four years ago, and just opened in yesterday. Talk about an april fools joke the leprechauns were playing on me yesterday... I searched my house high and low for the accessories, and just before bed my hubby found them - just after midnight, go figure! Anyhoo - here's what I've got. Can you tell me anything about it - and where do I start? I don't even know how to thread the darn thing, but the 60's manual is pretty detailed, so I think I can figure it out! I have no idea what these pieces are that are with it though!





















Thanks everyone!!! I want to try with some simple stuff - I have been wanting to make some simple diaper bag/purses out of military gear and have been looking for an online pattern.  I made a big one for myself with my mom, but we didn't use a pattern, we just winged it.  I have no idea how to start with this machine.  It seems to be in really good shape, no rust or anything, I just don't know what it can do.  Are there any items that I am going to need to help with the learning process?


----------



## gretchenohar@hotmail

twistedribbonbows said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone~
> 
> Well, we have had *the* nicest weather here, so that put me in the mood to make some spring-like bows.  Here are my latest creations....what does everyone think?
> 
> 
> Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ariel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spring/Pastel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday bows that I posted before, but with a little more color:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day!



*These bows are amazing!!!!!!*


----------



## NaeNae

surfergirl602 said:


> I don't know where to start.  What do I do with it?  lol - - -
> 
> Okay all you sewing savvy Disers out there.... care to help out a fellow diser bound and determined to learn how to sew? After seeing all the adorable stuff you've all made on here, I am going to try my hand at making some cute outfits for my kids for our trip in september. I've only sewn a handful of times, and that was all on my moms machine. A friend of my husband divorced his wife and I got the sewing machine. I got it about four years ago, and just opened in yesterday. Talk about an april fools joke the leprechauns were playing on me yesterday... I searched my house high and low for the accessories, and just before bed my hubby found them - just after midnight, go figure! Anyhoo - here's what I've got. Can you tell me anything about it - and where do I start? I don't even know how to thread the darn thing, but the 60's manual is pretty detailed, so I think I can figure it out! I have no idea what these pieces are that are with it though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!!! I want to try with some simple stuff - I have been wanting to make some simple diaper bag/purses out of military gear and have been looking for an online pattern.  I made a big one for myself with my mom, but we didn't use a pattern, we just winged it.  I have no idea how to start with this machine.  It seems to be in really good shape, no rust or anything, I just don't know what it can do.  Are there any items that I am going to need to help with the learning process?



I have an old machine just like that., circa 1980's.  The cream colored piece with the metal plate is to make your sewing surface bigger, instead of a free arm as pictured.  The Pattern Cams go under the top lid to give you decorative stitches.  The stitch is pictured on the cam if I remember right.  The box with all the stuff contains the buttonhole attachment.  You choose the the size and shape and insert that plate and turn the knob until the right one is pictured in the little window.  The Q needle is for knits I believe.  You probably need to look at the book and oil where indicated before you try and start sewing with it.  If you have any other questions I'll try and help.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Where should I trim the tulle to on this skirt? half way between the layers, just above the bottom ruffle? What do you think? I am torn And yes I put her on the dinning room tab;e to take pictures. It's rainning here and when I tried to get her to try it on earlier she told me - "it's not perfect yet - I won't try it on til it's perfect!"


----------



## livndisney

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Where should I trim the tulle to on this skirt? half way between the layers, just above the bottom ruffle? What do you think? I am torn And yes I put her on the dinning room tab;e to take pictures. It's rainning here and when I tried to get her to try it on earlier she told me - "it's not perfect yet - I won't try it on til it's perfect!"



I would trim it right to the end of the yellow.

Very cute by the way!


----------



## Haganfam5

livndisney said:


> I would trim it right to the end of the yellow.
> 
> Very cute by the way!



That's what I was going to say. Right above the bottom ruffle.  Adorable, by the way! Cute idea!


----------



## snubie

Had an ultrasound yesterday - one healthy heartbeat!  This is a relief to me - now I might be able to relax and "enjoy" this pregnancy a bit, once the morning sickness goes away maybe.




livndisney said:


> I would trim it right to the end of the yellow.
> 
> Very cute by the way!





Haganfam5 said:


> That's what I was going to say. Right above the bottom ruffle.  Adorable, by the way! Cute idea!



Very cute and I vote for the same spot - just above the bottom ruffle.


----------



## lovesdumbo

disneylovinfamily said:


> Here is my newest creation.  I had planned for DD to wear this on the last trip when we ate at the Yachtsmen but MIL told me before the trip that she would watch teh kids that night so DH could eat there alone.  I never finished it and today, it was calling to me so I finished it.  I love how it turned out.  I think she will wear it on the fireworks cruise I am hoping to book for the next trip.


WOW!  So cool!  It must feel great to have it finished!



Haganfam5 said:


> This is what I have been working on so far. My daughter saw the Taylor Swift Romeo and Juliet song video and she told me she wanted her gold Juliet dress. Well she pretty much yelled and screamed "Oh, mommy I want that dress!!! I have to have that dress!!!" So, this is my version so far. We did a fitting today (LOL!) and this is the only picture that came out decent. When I finish it completely I will get some better pics up for you.


Stunning!



danicaw said:


> The day is over I have made two pairs of Easy Fit Pants and my house isn't clean... Oh well. I still feel like I accomplished something
> DS is sleeping in his new PJ pants so I don't have a pic to share.
> But I just finished DDs pants and can share those... sorry no model, its sleepy time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I need a top to coordinate, right
> I have enough of the fabric to embellish a shirt somehow... but what exactly to do is escaping me. My applique skills aren't good, but I was looking at some cherries over at SWAK so maybe that's an option.
> Ideas anyone....


So cute! 



tricia said:


> So, it was my mom's birthday on the 21st, but she was in Florida for the month, so I am just now getting to her birthday present.  I really wanted to make her a housecoat in this particular fleece she saw at the fabric store, but I have not been able to find it anywhere since the day she pointed it out to me in like November.  Then I thought I would make her an apron or 2 since she loves aprons, but I never could find material that I wanted to do that with.  So, when I was visiting her in Florida she was complaining about her purse....  Thus I decided to make her 2 new purses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long story just to show you a couple of pics.  I just somehow feel that I am settling in what I am giving her.  I really hope she likes them.


Those are wonderful!  I'm sure she'll love them.



minnie2 said:


> OPINIONS NEEDED!
> Is this to pj'ish for a 6 yr old boy to wear as a Tshirt or should I just make some shorts and make it a pj's set.  He picked the material....


I think it looks great as a T but would make great PJ's too.  I think I lost your Tink patchwork in a quote.  It is beautiful!  Hope you like it better now-it always takes me a few days to warm up to things that take a while to make.



The Moonk's Mom said:


> hi all!  Just a drive by to share my Big Give outfit.  This is my Sleeping Beauty inspired outfit for a 9 1/2yo...Katie approved and has requested her own now!


That is great!  I'm sure she'll love it!



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Okay, here is te practice run of Kaitlyn's Easter dress. I wanted to try the pattern on some less expensive fabric before I made her dress with the fabric that I chose for her Easter dress. this is the "Ms Lily" from YCMT.com. It was fairly easy to put together and the instructions were easy to follow. Please excuse the ravioli face, I finished it while she was eating her lunch and she is still wearing it as I type this. I think we have found a winner!!!! she really loves the poofyness of the skirt and how it looks when she spins!!


Adorable!



JaimeK said:


> Boys need cute things too right?
> 
> I've been working on a ton of shorts for my sons for our trip at the end of the month  but I haven't taken pics of those yet.
> 
> I also snuck in time to make this button down.  My first time making buttonholes!   The pattern is from the Weekend Sewing book by Heather Ross.
> Blogged here:
> http://myloosethreads.blogspot.com/2009/04/kai-shirt-from-weekend-sewing.html


That is great!  I read your blog about the fabric being too um...flimsy....you should try Carla's bowling shirt.  That shirt is lined so it drapes really nicely.


----------



## lovesdumbo

snubie said:


> Had an ultrasound yesterday - one healthy heartbeat!  This is a relief to me - now I might be able to relax and "enjoy" this pregnancy a bit, once the morning sickness goes away maybe.


That is wonderful!!! 

I had wicked morning sickness-especially with my 3rd.  I had to keep telling myself it was a sign of a healthy baby.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

snubie --great news! hang in there.. morning sickness stinks but I alkways told myself that it was a healthy baby..

Haganfam5 -- Joci saw the dress...."I want that Mommy! Can you make me one too?" It's a good thing Juliet didn't see the video or I am sure it would be first on her list being a Juliet herself..




ok I trimmed it just where the yello ends - it does look so much better now - not as heavy so it puffs out a little more. (not that tulle weighs a ton....) Now on to Juliet's Tink fairies skirt and Evangeline's Curious George......


----------



## mrsmiller

snubie said:


> Had an ultrasound yesterday - one healthy heartbeat!  This is a relief to me - now I might be able to relax and "enjoy" this pregnancy a bit, once the morning sickness goes away maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute and I vote for the same spot - just above the bottom ruffle.



Oh Stacie ....I did not know you were preggo!!!!!! 
Congratulations!!!
   : 

This is to a happy and healthy pregnancy 



Linnette


----------



## danicaw

tricia said:


> So, it was my mom's birthday on the 21st, but she was in Florida for the month, so I am just now getting to her birthday present.  I really wanted to make her a housecoat in this particular fleece she saw at the fabric store, but I have not been able to find it anywhere since the day she pointed it out to me in like November.  Then I thought I would make her an apron or 2 since she loves aprons, but I never could find material that I wanted to do that with.  So, when I was visiting her in Florida she was complaining about her purse....  Thus I decided to make her 2 new purses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long story just to show you a couple of pics.  I just somehow feel that I am settling in what I am giving her.  I really hope she likes them.



Cute! I think she will love them!



DisneyMOM09 said:


> Okay, here is te practice run of Kaitlyn's Easter dress. I wanted to try the pattern on some less expensive fabric before I made her dress with the fabric that I chose for her Easter dress. this is the "Ms Lily" from YCMT.com. It was fairly easy to put together and the instructions were easy to follow. Please excuse the ravioli face, I finished it while she was eating her lunch and she is still wearing it as I type this. I think we have found a winner!!!! she really loves the poofyness of the skirt and how it looks when she spins!!



Ohhh! I like it! So cute! Can't wait to see the Easter version!



JaimeK said:


> Boys need cute things too right?
> 
> I've been working on a ton of shorts for my sons for our trip at the end of the month  but I haven't taken pics of those yet.
> 
> I also snuck in time to make this button down.  My first time making buttonholes!   The pattern is from the Weekend Sewing book by Heather Ross.
> Blogged here:
> http://myloosethreads.blogspot.com/2009/04/kai-shirt-from-weekend-sewing.html



Great shirt! That book sounds cool!



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Where should I trim the tulle to on this skirt? half way between the layers, just above the bottom ruffle? What do you think? I am torn And yes I put her on the dinning room tab;e to take pictures. It's rainning here and when I tried to get her to try it on earlier she told me - "it's not perfect yet - I won't try it on til it's perfect!"



Oooo! Very cool. I agree with the other posters!



snubie said:


> Had an ultrasound yesterday - one healthy heartbeat!  This is a relief to me - now I might be able to relax and "enjoy" this pregnancy a bit, once the morning sickness goes away maybe.



Yeah! Enjoy and congratulations! Good luck with the morning sickness.


----------



## danicaw

So, I was all excited about doing some sewing this AM and went through my stash... I found some princess fabric I have had forever and decided to do a portrait peasant dress for DD. I didn't quite have enough for the skirt, but decided to give it a go anyway.... not good! 
The top is fine....but, I don't like the bottom (skirt)  at all - just not enough fabric.

At first I thought I would add a sash and that would make it all better. Now I am wondering... If I take the skirt off and turn it into a stripwork skirt how would that look with the peasant style top? 





I was thinking of cutting the strips so each had 2 princesses and adding a lavender and another fabric. 
Any suggestions for re-working it so its better?  I stopped sewing before it was actually "Done" so taking it apart is just one seam.

Its funny I have a bunch of fun fabric like this from a few years ago when I just started thinking about sewing... I would only buy a yard (or less ) when I found something I liked...Now I buy 3 yards if I see something I like  how things change.


----------



## NaeNae

danicaw said:


> So, I was all excited about doing some sewing this AM and went through my stash... I found some princess fabric I have had forever and decided to do a portrait peasant dress for DD. I didn't quite have enough for the skirt, but decided to give it a go anyway.... not good!
> The top is fine....but, I don't like the bottom (skirt)  at all - just not enough fabric.
> 
> At first I thought I would add a sash and that would make it all better. Now I am wondering... If I take the skirt off and turn it into a stripwork skirt how would that look with the peasant style top?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of cutting the strips so each had 2 princesses and adding a lavender and another fabric.
> Any suggestions for re-working it so its better?
> 
> Its funny I have a bunch of fun fabric like this from a few years ago when I just started thinking about sewing... I would only buy a yard (or less ) when I found something I liked...Now I buy 3 yards if I see something I like  how things change.



I think your idea would work just fine.  Just make sure the princesses are visible on each strip.  You could make the princess strips wider and the colored fabric narrow, maybe 2 to 1,  they don't have to all be the same width IMO


----------



## jenb1023

snubie said:


> Had an ultrasound yesterday - one healthy heartbeat!  This is a relief to me - now I might be able to relax and "enjoy" this pregnancy a bit, once the morning sickness goes away maybe.



That is great news!    Having had some pregnancy issues myself, I know what a relief it is to know things look good!


----------



## surfergirl602

Disboutiquers - were do you all get your amazing patterns???


----------



## SallyfromDE

livndisney said:


> I bought an item on Ebay and paid for priority shipping.A week or so went by and I had not heard anything so I emailed the seller to ask if the item had been shipped. They replied that it had been shipped on the 25th and I should get it is a day or so. I received it on the 31st via regular mail. Postage on the package was dated the 30th. (So basically I paid almost 10.00 for fast shipping, they spent 2.00 on regular shipping and lied to me about it). But then they did not send all the parts!
> 
> SO, at the VERY least I want the money I paid in shipping back. I can "make it work" for the missing piece.
> 
> My question is this-if I return it, I am not going to get my shipping back am I? Has anyone filed a dispute? And I out the money?
> 
> Any suggestions?



Place a complaint with PayPal. They will contact the seller for you and try to come to a reslution. If they don't respond, then they refund your money when the seller has some in the account. But they contact the seller, 3 times I think, first. 



jessica52877 said:


> Paypal because it is practically impossible to get a human to talk to if you can find the phone # in the first place. I like a human if there is an issue.
> 
> You can have a delivery confirmation # and can show delivered but if you didn't print your label through paypal (instead you went to the post office) then they automatically side with the  other person (the buyer in this case). I have never understood some of their thoughts and this being the first one! I usually do print my labels through them but there has been more then once where my printer just would not print.
> 
> I shipped a stocking overseas one time on the slow boat (so takes about 4-6 weeks) and when it arrived the person filed a claim stating there was a dead spider in the box. I am not saying there wasn't but if there was it sure as heck wasn't that big or I would have seen it and I didn't put it in there on purpose. I don't want to touch a spider or send a spider somewhere! Anyways, they refunded the $15 for the stocking and the $12 shipping without making them send it back.
> 
> I could go on with the stories I have personally encountered but really overall it is hardly any compared to what I have shipped and usually something far off crazy or just that they said it didn't arrive. I know things get lost, it happens alot more then I would like to think and so that isn't so much paypal but more the postal service.
> 
> Years ago I never received 2 items (2 different transactions) but when I tried to file a dispute because it wasn't $25 they wouldn't do anything about it. They let you go through all the steps and then it just says it doesn't qualify due to amount spent. I do think that has changed since then but not positive.



I've had to file a few resolutions and found the process to work for me. Sorry you had so much trouble. 



mom2prettyprincess said:


> Good Morning & TGIF!!!
> 
> I am looking for this fabric, saw it on ebay from Austalia and wanted to know if anybody else has seen it anywhere? It was almost $10 just for a FQ that does include shipping!
> I really want to make some easy fit pants for pj bottoms for our trip for the girls.



I bought it about 2 years ago. 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> hi all!  Just a drive by to share my Big Give outfit.  This is my Sleeping Beauty inspired outfit for a 9 1/2yo...Katie approved and has requested her own now!



 I can't wait to see this on. 



surfergirl602 said:


> I don't know where to start.  What do I do with it?  lol - - -
> 
> Okay all you sewing savvy Disers out there.... care to help out a fellow diser bound and determined to learn how to sew? After seeing all the adorable stuff you've all made on here, I am going to try my hand at making some cute outfits for my kids for our trip in september. I've only sewn a handful of times, and that was all on my moms machine. A friend of my husband divorced his wife and I got the sewing machine. I got it about four years ago, and just opened in yesterday. Talk about an april fools joke the leprechauns were playing on me yesterday... I searched my house high and low for the accessories, and just before bed my hubby found them - just after midnight, go figure! Anyhoo - here's what I've got. Can you tell me anything about it - and where do I start? I don't even know how to thread the darn thing, but the 60's manual is pretty detailed, so I think I can figure it out! I have no idea what these pieces are that are with it though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!!! I want to try with some simple stuff - I have been wanting to make some simple diaper bag/purses out of military gear and have been looking for an online pattern.  I made a big one for myself with my mom, but we didn't use a pattern, we just winged it.  I have no idea how to start with this machine.  It seems to be in really good shape, no rust or anything, I just don't know what it can do.  Are there any items that I am going to need to help with the learning process?



I used to have a singer button hole attatchment like this picture. The zig zag plate, is to hold little disc of the same size. That disc you put in the attatchment and it makes the button hole for you. Very easy. I loved it, intil the trap door on my attatchment broke.


----------



## phins_jazy

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Where should I trim the tulle to on this skirt? half way between the layers, just above the bottom ruffle? What do you think? I am torn And yes I put her on the dinning room tab;e to take pictures. It's rainning here and when I tried to get her to try it on earlier she told me - "it's not perfect yet - I won't try it on til it's perfect!"



That's so cute!  I agree with the others about making it shorter.  I see that you did do that.  Post a pic please!    My 4 year old wants a dress with poofy tulle like that.  



snubie said:


> Had an ultrasound yesterday - one healthy heartbeat!  This is a relief to me - now I might be able to relax and "enjoy" this pregnancy a bit, once the morning sickness goes away maybe.



Yeah!!!!!  It always makes it so much more real when you can actually see it on the monitor.  



surfergirl602 said:


> Disboutiquers - were do you all get your amazing patterns???



http://youcanmakethis.com/  our favorite designer is CarlaC.  You can't go wrong with her patterns!!!


----------



## minnie2

The Moonk's Mom said:


> hi all!  Just a drive by to share my Big Give outfit.  This is my Sleeping Beauty inspired outfit for a 9 1/2yo...Katie approved and has requested her own now!


 I love that!  


DisneyMOM09 said:


> Okay, here is te practice run of Kaitlyn's Easter dress. I wanted to try the pattern on some less expensive fabric before I made her dress with the fabric that I chose for her Easter dress. this is the "Ms Lily" from YCMT.com. It was fairly easy to put together and the instructions were easy to follow. Please excuse the ravioli face, I finished it while she was eating her lunch and she is still wearing it as I type this. I think we have found a winner!!!! she really loves the poofyness of the skirt and how it looks when she spins!!


Very cute!



JaimeK said:


> Boys need cute things too right?
> 
> I've been working on a ton of shorts for my sons for our trip at the end of the month  but I haven't taken pics of those yet.
> 
> I also snuck in time to make this button down.  My first time making buttonholes!   The pattern is from the Weekend Sewing book by Heather Ross.
> Blogged here:
> http://myloosethreads.blogspot.com/2009/04/kai-shirt-from-weekend-sewing.html


Adorable!  


Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Where should I trim the tulle to on this skirt? half way between the layers, just above the bottom ruffle? What do you think? I am torn And yes I put her on the dinning room tab;e to take pictures. It's rainning here and when I tried to get her to try it on earlier she told me - "it's not perfect yet - I won't try it on til it's perfect!"


That is cute!   
I knid of like it the way it is but others ideas where good too


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

danicaw said:


> So, I was all excited about doing some sewing this AM and went through my stash... I found some princess fabric I have had forever and decided to do a portrait peasant dress for DD. I didn't quite have enough for the skirt, but decided to give it a go anyway.... not good!
> The top is fine....but, I don't like the bottom (skirt)  at all - just not enough fabric.
> 
> At first I thought I would add a sash and that would make it all better. Now I am wondering... If I take the skirt off and turn it into a stripwork skirt how would that look with the peasant style top?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of cutting the strips so each had 2 princesses and adding a lavender and another fabric.
> Any suggestions for re-working it so its better?  I stopped sewing before it was actually "Done" so taking it apart is just one seam.
> 
> Its funny I have a bunch of fun fabric like this from a few years ago when I just started thinking about sewing... I would only buy a yard (or less ) when I found something I liked...Now I buy 3 yards if I see something I like  how things change.



So does this mean you don't have any left? My first choice would be to get more fabric and insert a panel in the back and then regather and attach. i dont know if this would work, but what about making a tiered gathered skirt- incorporate another fabric??
Or what about making a two-fabric A-line and then use the "skirt" piece for capris? You could put the princess heads on a cuff......
I dont know what you have for total yardage....


----------



## surfergirl602

I used to have a singer button hole attatchment like this picture. The zig zag plate, is to hold little disc of the same size. That disc you put in the attatchment and it makes the button hole for you. Very easy. I loved it, intil the trap door on my attatchment broke.[/QUOTE]

So that's what that is?  Hmm... I wonder how you use it.  lol

I've been looking up sewing tips for beginners all after noon.  Now I just feel lost!  I need to sew something easy, just to get a feel for the machine, but I don't know what to make.


----------



## livndisney

danicaw said:


> So, I was all excited about doing some sewing this AM and went through my stash... I found some princess fabric I have had forever and decided to do a portrait peasant dress for DD. I didn't quite have enough for the skirt, but decided to give it a go anyway.... not good!
> The top is fine....but, I don't like the bottom (skirt)  at all - just not enough fabric.
> 
> At first I thought I would add a sash and that would make it all better. Now I am wondering... If I take the skirt off and turn it into a stripwork skirt how would that look with the peasant style top?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of cutting the strips so each had 2 princesses and adding a lavender and another fabric.
> Any suggestions for re-working it so its better?  I stopped sewing before it was actually "Done" so taking it apart is just one seam.
> 
> Its funny I have a bunch of fun fabric like this from a few years ago when I just started thinking about sewing... I would only buy a yard (or less ) when I found something I liked...Now I buy 3 yards if I see something I like  how things change.



What about taking the "gather" out of the skirt and make it an A-line? Then you could add a sash if you wanted.


----------



## danicaw

NaeNae said:


> I think your idea would work just fine.  Just make sure the princesses are visible on each strip.  You could make the princess strips wider and the colored fabric narrow, maybe 2 to 1,  they don't have to all be the same width IMO





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> So does this mean you don't have any left? My first choice would be to get more fabric and insert a panel in the back and then regather and attach. i dont know if this would work, but what about making a tiered gathered skirt- incorporate another fabric??
> Or what about making a two-fabric A-line and then use the "skirt" piece for capris? You could put the princess heads on a cuff......
> I dont know what you have for total yardage....





livndisney said:


> What about taking the "gather" out of the skirt and make it an A-line? Then you could add a sash if you wanted.



I am soo glad I posted! You guys have great ideas 
I don't have much fabric at all and I haven't seen this print for a while. I might be able to pull off capri's but I know I could do an A-line. I need to go thru my stash and see what I have that might match/coordinate. 

Thanks guys! I will post and let you know how the re-do is going


----------



## mrsklamc

Does anyone know of good fabric stores in Orlando?


----------



## livndisney

mrsklamc said:


> Does anyone know of good fabric stores in Orlando?



I do!!!!!

The Sewing Studio in Maitland has BEAUTIFULLLLLLL fabric.


----------



## Haganfam5

Thank you for all of the compliments!  I think I am happy with it now. After a little tweeking here is the final result:


----------



## MouseTriper

Haganfam5 said:


> Thank you for all of the compliments!  I think I am happy with it now. After a little tweeking here is the final result:


BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love it!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Haganfam5 said:


> Thank you for all of the compliments!  I think I am happy with it now. After a little tweeking here is the final result:



This is just gorgeous!!!

Does anyone know where I could get this fabric??


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

I will go back to read and comment but if you need the JoAnn's friends and family coupon...PM me your email address.


----------



## NaeNae

Haganfam5 said:


> Thank you for all of the compliments!  I think I am happy with it now. After a little tweeking here is the final result:



That is just gorgeous.  I better keep my DGD5 from seeing it.


----------



## SallyfromDE

surfergirl602 said:


> I used to have a singer button hole attatchment like this picture. The zig zag plate, is to hold little disc of the same size. That disc you put in the attatchment and it makes the button hole for you. Very easy. I loved it, intil the trap door on my attatchment broke.



So that's what that is?  Hmm... I wonder how you use it.  lol

I've been looking up sewing tips for beginners all after noon.  Now I just feel lost!  I need to sew something easy, just to get a feel for the machine, but I don't know what to make.[/QUOTE]

I'll check to see if I still have it. Some things I just can't get rid of.  If I have it, I'll let you know. They probably work about the same.


----------



## t-beri

livndisney said:


> I do!!!!!
> 
> The Sewing Studio in Maitland has BEAUTIFULLLLLLL fabric.



I tried to use some space there for a meet up w/ a sewing friend from Deltona, it was a no go.  I haven't been able to find a shop in the area willing to let us meet up to sew some stuff, I'm a little bummed.  She was gonna give me some of her expert diaper sewing help.  WHICH I NEED BADLY.  I am so askeered to even start sewing my diapers.  I have all this fabric and stuff and still no actual diapers 

I am sewing Lily's new Easter dress though.  I should have it done for pics tomorrow. 
...t.


----------



## livndisney

t-beri said:


> I tried to use some space there for a meet up w/ a sewing friend from Deltona, it was a no go.  I haven't been able to find a shop in the area willing to let us meet up to sew some stuff, I'm a little bummed.  She was gonna give me some of her expert diaper sewing help.  WHICH I NEED BADLY.  I am so askeered to even start sewing my diapers.  I have all this fabric and stuff and still no actual diapers
> 
> I am sewing Lily's new Easter dress though.  I should have it done for pics tomorrow.
> ...t.



They are quite tight on space-I don't think they even have a classroom.
There is a Joann's not far from there on 436-they might let you use some space.


----------



## tricia

MouseTriper said:


> How sweet of you to make those for your Mom.  I think they turned out so pretty!





phins_jazy said:


> I think they're great!  She's gonna love them.



Thanks to you guys and everyone else for the nice comments.  I got to give them to her tonight.  She loved them, you guys were right.  She is already planning what outfits to wear with her new purses.



danicaw said:


> So, I was all excited about doing some sewing this AM and went through my stash... I found some princess fabric I have had forever and decided to do a portrait peasant dress for DD. I didn't quite have enough for the skirt, but decided to give it a go anyway.... not good!
> The top is fine....but, I don't like the bottom (skirt)  at all - just not enough fabric.
> 
> At first I thought I would add a sash and that would make it all better. Now I am wondering... If I take the skirt off and turn it into a stripwork skirt how would that look with the peasant style top?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of cutting the strips so each had 2 princesses and adding a lavender and another fabric.
> Any suggestions for re-working it so its better?  I stopped sewing before it was actually "Done" so taking it apart is just one seam.
> 
> Its funny I have a bunch of fun fabric like this from a few years ago when I just started thinking about sewing... I would only buy a yard (or less ) when I found something I liked...Now I buy 3 yards if I see something I like  how things change.



I was going to suggest the strip work Idea also, but I see you got lots of ideas.  Good luck with whatever you decide.  That material is cool and I can't wait to see the new creation.



Haganfam5 said:


> Thank you for all of the compliments!  I think I am happy with it now. After a little tweeking here is the final result:



Just gorgeous.  Looks like you have a really happy little girl. How could she not be with that awesome dress?


----------



## disneylovinfamily

haganfam5 said:


> Thank you for all of the compliments!  I think i am happy with it now. After a little tweeking here is the final result:



just beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anewvance

That is so totally gorgous!  My girls saw it and want one.  Ha, yea right, I can barely sew.




NaeNae said:


> That is just gorgeous.  I better keep my DGD5 from seeing it.


----------



## adoptionmomma4

danicaw said:


> So, I was all excited about doing some sewing this AM and went through my stash... I found some princess fabric I have had forever and decided to do a portrait peasant dress for DD. I didn't quite have enough for the skirt, but decided to give it a go anyway.... not good!
> The top is fine....but, I don't like the bottom (skirt)  at all - just not enough fabric.
> 
> At first I thought I would add a sash and that would make it all better. Now I am wondering... If I take the skirt off and turn it into a stripwork skirt how would that look with the peasant style top?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of cutting the strips so each had 2 princesses and adding a lavender and another fabric.
> Any suggestions for re-working it so its better?  I stopped sewing before it was actually "Done" so taking it apart is just one seam.
> 
> Its funny I have a bunch of fun fabric like this from a few years ago when I just started thinking about sewing... I would only buy a yard (or less ) when I found something I liked...Now I buy 3 yards if I see something I like  how things change.


I love the fabric.  I think I would try to make it tiered.  There is a pattern on YCMT that is basically a tiered peasent and I love it.   Can't wait to see what you come up with.



Haganfam5 said:


> Thank you for all of the compliments!  I think I am happy with it now. After a little tweeking here is the final result:



Oh.MY.Goodness that is just beautiful.  Is this a dress up dress or is it for a special ocassion?  I am in awww... What a lucky little girl!



t-beri said:


> I tried to use some space there for a meet up w/ a sewing friend from Deltona, it was a no go.  I haven't been able to find a shop in the area willing to let us meet up to sew some stuff, I'm a little bummed.  She was gonna give me some of her expert diaper sewing help.  WHICH I NEED BADLY.  I am so askeered to even start sewing my diapers.  I have all this fabric and stuff and still no actual diapers
> 
> I am sewing Lily's new Easter dress though.  I should have it done for pics tomorrow.
> ...t.



Hey T- I made diapers today.  Well I should say I cut out diapers for 5 hours and sewed 1!!!!  Anyway... it was really easier than I thought.  Maybe I can help  you out if you need it.  I can at least explain how we did it and some helpful pointers I figured out.  We made AIO's with a velcro closure.  They are super cute.

BTW: I was helping a friend make diapers for her new baby due in June.  I do not need diapers, but wish I did  I will be posting the pics on my blog later.  Take a look


----------



## Haganfam5

adoptionmomma4 said:


> Oh.MY.Goodness that is just beautiful.  Is this a dress up dress or is it for a special ocassion?  I am in awww... What a lucky little girl!



Thank you all so much! 

My daughter Julia saw Taylor Swifts "Love Story"  (Romeo and Juliet) music video on the television and told me that she has to have a dress like the one she wears in the video.  So, this was my home-made version of it (Taylor's is much more beautiful!!).  Here is a link to the dress off of CMT's web site:

http://www.cmt.com/pictures/taylor-swift/photo-gallery/2389485/3176924/artist_photo.jhtml

I know mine is much different. It looked much more gold in the video, but my 5 year old loves it! That's what counts right?  LOL! Close enough for me . However, she did inform me that the one I made doesn't have the arm straps like Taylors......so I might have to add those ....

For now she will just wear it as dress up at home I guess.  There is a pageant coming in May (nothing huge just a little local town one) and she wants to be in it so bad. So, I guess she could use it then too.  

Thanks again!


----------



## karamat

EnchantedPrincess said:


> It's that time of the year..Carnival time at my dd's school.  The theme for the Kindergarteners are "Fun in the sun (beach)"..and parents have been asked to donate items for the raffle baskets.  I am thinking of making a few things...but can't really think of what I can make...maybe a beach bag?  Would a pillow case dress be appropriate, or some kind of sun dress?   Any ideas?  Or of course, I can just go out and buy a few items of beach toys, and beach towels.



I'm a couple of days late, but what about some Easy Fit Pants made from beach towels?  I'm planning on making some for DD this summer to wear after getting out from the pool.



twob4him said:


> Thank you so much for the link! I am trying to find and add to my blog list!
> 
> If anyone else has a blog and doesn't mind me reading it.....can I have the link?! Thanks!



I have one... I haven't updated in a week or two, but will have 2 quilts to add soon.  Just finished the binding on the second one tonight and once DH finishes the laundry (I know - I'm lucky!!) I'll throw them in the wash and dryer and get some pictures up.

http://www.karamatdesigns.blogspot.com/


----------



## mickimousemama

you may all remember a few weeks back when I posted this find in my stash..






Well I finally got around to using one of the sets LOL

I need to take better pictures, but you get the general idea 











Also I know I JUST read about directions to make an easy drawstring bag... but now I cant seem to find the post with the link, if you remember could you point me that way?

Thanks!!

ETA:  forgot too I meant to ask if anyone has ever made a Bucket Caddy... I'm trying to put together a Gardening Easter "basket" and want to make one of them for it  Thanks again!!

~Micki


----------



## danicaw

Haganfam5 said:


> Thank you for all of the compliments!  I think I am happy with it now. After a little tweeking here is the final result:



Its beautiful! And you can tell she LOVES it. 
My DS saw it and said she looks like Belle 
Luckily my DD hasn't seen it 

Sooo, this is what we have now.....





This is actually the THIRD incarnation of the dress.... the seam ripper has been my friend today  I tried to remake it as an A-line, but as it turns out I don't have enough fabric to do that effectively. It was more or a sheath dress and on my DD toddler's figure.... plus pull-up, it was kind of funny 
So, take three. The skirt is a bit fuller than it looks in the picture, but I think I would like it better if it was even fuller still.
I wish I had planned more carefully which princesses were where, as Cindy is next to herself at one point, but in general its the best version of the dress I have seen so far 
I am still considering a sash.....But I am fresh out of lavender fabric.
I know its not perfect but I am hoping its good enough for her to wear and get some use out of. I sure learned a lot today.... Don't forget seam allowances when "winging it", is the first lesson I can pass on. 
The other thing I learned is... I don't like gathering, making ruffles, or whatever you want to call it. I've done the basting stitch version and the dental floss version and Ugh.... I hope there is another way, cause I love the way it looks when its done well.... but I can't stand doing it... and then attaching it to the rest of the project... oh, its the only time I get stuck with pins. Ouch! Sorry... a little vent here. 
And I want a good stripwork pattern. I love the look and DD is entering the twirl skirt part of her life, so its time for me to learn how to do them right. Thanks everyone for your help and encouragement today. 

In other news.... 
Did I tell you guys about the clear Jelly Mary Janes we got at Old Navy this week... they are her "Cinderella shoes" because they are clear.


----------



## Jennia

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Where should I trim the tulle to on this skirt? half way between the layers, just above the bottom ruffle? What do you think? I am torn And yes I put her on the dinning room tab;e to take pictures. It's rainning here and when I tried to get her to try it on earlier she told me - "it's not perfect yet - I won't try it on til it's perfect!"



Aww, cute!



snubie said:


> Had an ultrasound yesterday - one healthy heartbeat!  This is a relief to me - now I might be able to relax and "enjoy" this pregnancy a bit, once the morning sickness goes away maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cute and I vote for the same spot - just above the bottom ruffle.



Hooray! I take morning sickness as a good sign that the pregnancy is still viable-sort of a blessing in disguise. 





Haganfam5 said:


> Thank you for all of the compliments!  I think I am happy with it now. After a little tweeking here is the final result:



So so lovely, both the dress and your dd!



mickimousemama said:


> you may all remember a few weeks back when I posted this find in my stash..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I finally got around to using one of the sets LOL
> 
> I need to take better pictures, but you get the general idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I know I JUST read about directions to make an easy drawstring bag... but now I cant seem to find the post with the link, if you remember could you point me that way?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> ETA:  forgot too I meant to ask if anyone has ever made a Bucket Caddy... I'm trying to put together a Gardening Easter "basket" and want to make one of them for it  Thanks again!!
> 
> ~Micki


That turned out super cute!




danicaw said:


> Its beautiful! And you can tell she LOVES it.
> My DS saw it and said she looks like Belle
> Luckily my DD hasn't seen it
> 
> Sooo, this is what we have now.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually the THIRD incarnation of the dress.... the seam ripper has been my friend today  I tried to remake it as an A-line, but as it turns out I don't have enough fabric to do that effectively. It was more or a sheath dress and on my DD toddler's figure.... plus pull-up, it was kind of funny
> So, take three. The skirt is a bit fuller than it looks in the picture, but I think I would like it better if it was even fuller still.
> I wish I had planned more carefully which princesses were where, as Cindy is next to herself at one point, but in general its the best version of the dress I have seen so far
> I am still considering a sash.....But I am fresh out of lavender fabric.
> I know its not perfect but I am hoping its good enough for her to wear and get some use out of. I sure learned a lot today.... Don't forget seam allowances when "winging it", is the first lesson I can pass on.
> The other thing I learned is... I don't like gathering, making ruffles, or whatever you want to call it. I've done the basting stitch version and the dental floss version and Ugh.... I hope there is another way, cause I love the way it looks when its done well.... but I can't stand doing it... and then attaching it to the rest of the project... oh, its the only time I get stuck with pins. Ouch! Sorry... a little vent here.
> And I want a good stripwork pattern. I love the look and DD is entering the twirl skirt part of her life, so its time for me to learn how to do them right. Thanks everyone for your help and encouragement today.
> 
> In other news....
> Did I tell you guys about the clear Jelly Mary Janes we got at Old Navy this week... they are her "Cinderella shoes" because they are clear.




Turned out just fine, I think you did a great job at reconfiguring the fabric!


----------



## t-beri

livndisney said:


> They are quite tight on space-I don't think they even have a classroom.
> There is a Joann's not far from there on 436-they might let you use some space.



Good to know. I e-mailed them and another quilt shop that advertised lessons figuring they might "rent" us out some space for the afternoon but no go.  I'll have to give JA's a call. Thanks Cindee!



adoptionmomma4 said:


> Hey T- I made diapers today.  Well I should say I cut out diapers for 5 hours and sewed 1!!!!  Anyway... it was really easier than I thought.  Maybe I can help  you out if you need it.  I can at least explain how we did it and some helpful pointers I figured out.  We made AIO's with a velcro closure.  They are super cute.
> 
> BTW: I was helping a friend make diapers for her new baby due in June.  I do not need diapers, but wish I did  I will be posting the pics on my blog later.  Take a look


 HI LACY!!!!!!!  I've been missing you!  Are you planning to come to WDW?  I will so come and see you guys!  Diapers   I have seen so many people who sew get to diapers and make them all wonky.  I don't do well w/ trial and error so it'll bum me out to have to make 5 crappy ones (no pun intended) before I make one that looks decent.  You are a good friend.  I wish I had someone to come help me sew mine!! My MIL will help me knock them out. Especially since it's getting harder and harder for me to fit behind the machine   I'll have B take a preggo pic tomorrow so you all can see....and scan the 3D ultrasound pic of the littlest.
...t.


----------



## livndisney

t-beri said:


> Good to know. I e-mailed them and another quilt shop that advertised lessons figuring they might "rent" us out some space for the afternoon but no go.  I'll have to give JA's a call. Thanks Cindee!



If you call Joann's during the week and Miss Barbara answers-tell her you are friends with her "BFF Morgan". She might be able to help you out.


----------



## danicaw

Jennia said:


> Turned out just fine, I think you did a great job at reconfiguring the fabric!



Thank you. DD put it on before bath this evening and liked it! She said "Wow" when she realized it was "the same" dress as before, just re-done. 

We were in your neck of the woods a few weeks back. 
We have passes at Point Defiance Zoo. 
We get down often enough to make the passes worth while.
Have a great weekend. Enjoy the sun if it comes back out tomorrow.


----------



## t-beri

livndisney said:


> If you call Joann's during the week and Miss Barbara answers-tell her you are friends with her "BFF Morgan". She might be able to help you out.


It's good to know that I know People


----------



## twob4him

At* 1 am, *I turned the lights out and backed out of the sewing room.....I gotta get some sleep! Just a quick check on the Dis and.....




twistedribbonbows said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone~
> 
> Well, we have had *the* nicest weather here, so that put me in the mood to make some spring-like bows.  Here are my latest creations....what does everyone think?
> 
> 
> Minnie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I love all of these!!!



snubie said:


> Had an ultrasound yesterday - one healthy heartbeat!  This is a relief to me - now I might be able to relax and "enjoy" this pregnancy a bit, once the morning sickness goes away maybe.
> 
> .


Glad to hear everything is going well! I worked myself up into such a state to "see" the heartbeat.....I was most reassured after. Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well. My "all the time" sickness lasted for 6 months....ugggg 



Haganfam5 said:


> Thank you for all of the compliments!  I think I am happy with it now. After a little tweeking here is the final result:


Gorgeous! 




G0OD NIGHT EVERYONE! Tomorrow I will finish sewing...... sometime after the two egg hunts and cleaning the house and doing laundry....yaaaaa.....right after all that


----------



## ibesue

adoptionmomma4 said:


> Hey T- I made diapers today.  Well I should say I cut out diapers for 5 hours and sewed 1!!!!  Anyway... it was really easier than I thought.  Maybe I can help  you out if you need it.  I can at least explain how we did it and some helpful pointers I figured out.  We made AIO's with a velcro closure.  They are super cute.
> 
> BTW: I was helping a friend make diapers for her new baby due in June.  I do not need diapers, but wish I did  I will be posting the pics on my blog later.  Take a look



So are you going to make a tutorial for us???  My DGD is cloth diapered and her mom wants me to make some for her!



Haganfam5 said:


> Thank you all so much!
> 
> My daughter Julia saw Taylor Swifts "Love Story"  (Romeo and Juliet) music video on the television and told me that she has to have a dress like the one she wears in the video.  So, this was my home-made version of it (Taylor's is much more beautiful!!).  Here is a link to the dress off of CMT's web site:
> 
> http://www.cmt.com/pictures/taylor-swift/photo-gallery/2389485/3176924/artist_photo.jhtml
> 
> I know mine is much different. It looked much more gold in the video, but my 5 year old loves it! That's what counts right?  LOL! Close enough for me . However, she did inform me that the one I made doesn't have the arm straps like Taylors......so I might have to add those ....
> 
> For now she will just wear it as dress up at home I guess.  There is a pageant coming in May (nothing huge just a little local town one) and she wants to be in it so bad. So, I guess she could use it then too.
> 
> Thanks again!



The dress is beautiful!!!  What kind of fabric did you use?  



mickimousemama said:


> you may all remember a few weeks back when I posted this find in my stash..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I finally got around to using one of the sets LOL
> 
> I need to take better pictures, but you get the general idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Micki



Turned out so cute!



danicaw said:


> Its beautiful! And you can tell she LOVES it.
> My DS saw it and said she looks like Belle
> Luckily my DD hasn't seen it
> 
> Sooo, this is what we have now.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually the THIRD incarnation of the dress.... the seam ripper has been my friend today  I tried to remake it as an A-line, but as it turns out I don't have enough fabric to do that effectively. It was more or a sheath dress and on my DD toddler's figure.... plus pull-up, it was kind of funny
> So, take three. The skirt is a bit fuller than it looks in the picture, but I think I would like it better if it was even fuller still.
> I wish I had planned more carefully which princesses were where, as Cindy is next to herself at one point, but in general its the best version of the dress I have seen so far
> I am still considering a sash.....But I am fresh out of lavender fabric.
> I know its not perfect but I am hoping its good enough for her to wear and get some use out of. I sure learned a lot today.... Don't forget seam allowances when "winging it", is the first lesson I can pass on.
> The other thing I learned is... I don't like gathering, making ruffles, or whatever you want to call it. I've done the basting stitch version and the dental floss version and Ugh.... I hope there is another way, cause I love the way it looks when its done well.... but I can't stand doing it... and then attaching it to the rest of the project... oh, its the only time I get stuck with pins. Ouch! Sorry... a little vent here.
> And I want a good stripwork pattern. I love the look and DD is entering the twirl skirt part of her life, so its time for me to learn how to do them right. Thanks everyone for your help and encouragement today.
> 
> In other news....
> Did I tell you guys about the clear Jelly Mary Janes we got at Old Navy this week... they are her "Cinderella shoes" because they are clear.



It turned out cute!  And the shoes are perfect cinderella shoes!  

I know I forgot a bunch!  I love all that has been made and happy for the ultrasounds!  

I finished a patchwork hat and bloomers for my DGD today.  Hopefully will have DH take some pictures tomorrow or have him delete pictures off my camera.  I am so techo challenged.


----------



## VanessasMom

Hi all~I've been lurking for quite a while now. I am in the process of making up some outfits for my dd's 5th birthday trip in May. Love what you guys are doing here!! I am drooling over several pictures on this thread. LOL

disneylovinfamily~how do you make the pettiskirts that are under your dd's gorgeous skirts? My dd would kill for one of those. I want to make her a tinkerbell dress with a great big pettiskirt to wear on her birthday.

mrsmiller~did you post the tutorial to your tinkerbelle dress? I want to CAB that one for sure! I would like to make it a with a great big pettiskirt (that I learn to make from disneylovinfamily!)

Thanks guys!!! Lookin' forward to posting some pics soon. Right now I'm working on a POTC babydoll top and shorts.


----------



## minnie2

Haganfam5 said:


> Thank you for all of the compliments!  I think I am happy with it now. After a little tweeking here is the final result:





mickimousemama said:


> you may all remember a few weeks back when I posted this find in my stash..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I finally got around to using one of the sets LOL
> 
> I need to take better pictures, but you get the general idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I know I JUST read about directions to make an easy drawstring bag... but now I cant seem to find the post with the link, if you remember could you point me that way?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> ETA:  forgot too I meant to ask if anyone has ever made a Bucket Caddy... I'm trying to put together a Gardening Easter "basket" and want to make one of them for it  Thanks again!!
> 
> ~Micki


So pretty!



danicaw said:


> Its beautiful! And you can tell she LOVES it.
> My DS saw it and said she looks like Belle
> Luckily my DD hasn't seen it
> 
> Sooo, this is what we have now.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually the THIRD incarnation of the dress.... the seam ripper has been my friend today  I tried to remake it as an A-line, but as it turns out I don't have enough fabric to do that effectively. It was more or a sheath dress and on my DD toddler's figure.... plus pull-up, it was kind of funny
> So, take three. The skirt is a bit fuller than it looks in the picture, but I think I would like it better if it was even fuller still.
> I wish I had planned more carefully which princesses were where, as Cindy is next to herself at one point, but in general its the best version of the dress I have seen so far
> I am still considering a sash.....But I am fresh out of lavender fabric.
> I know its not perfect but I am hoping its good enough for her to wear and get some use out of. I sure learned a lot today.... Don't forget seam allowances when "winging it", is the first lesson I can pass on.
> The other thing I learned is... I don't like gathering, making ruffles, or whatever you want to call it. I've done the basting stitch version and the dental floss version and Ugh.... I hope there is another way, cause I love the way it looks when its done well.... but I can't stand doing it... and then attaching it to the rest of the project... oh, its the only time I get stuck with pins. Ouch! Sorry... a little vent here.
> And I want a good stripwork pattern. I love the look and DD is entering the twirl skirt part of her life, so its time for me to learn how to do them right. Thanks everyone for your help and encouragement today.
> 
> In other news....
> Did I tell you guys about the clear Jelly Mary Janes we got at Old Navy this week... they are her "Cinderella shoes" because they are clear.


Oh that is really cute!  I couldn't picture it as a strip work! Now that I see it I LOVE it!  

Oh and the jellies!  I loved Jellies back in the 80's1  

 On  a funny note I kept seeing on the new IL's former Governor Rod B( can't spell his name!) at WDW and he was sitting by a pool and I kept telling George he is at Saratoga Springs and sure enough george found in the paper he was at SSR.  

I am so drained!  After that pink ruffle dress then that Tink dress and knowing I still have one more tink dress to finish.  I am out of ideas!  UGH!  I have a few for my son but nothing special.  I think my confidence is shot after the Tink dress...  I need something cute and simple to build my confidence back up.  Does any one every have those times???


----------



## billwendy

minnie2 said:


> I am so drained!  After that pink ruffle dress then that Tink dress and knowing I still have one more tink dress to finish.  I am out of ideas!  UGH!  I have a few for my son but nothing special.  I think my confidence is shot after the Tink dress...  I need something cute and simple to build my confidence back up.  Does any one every have those times???



You do GREAT work - dont let anything shake your confidence!! What about a cute round neck top or simply sweet pattern??? They go pretty smoothly - YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!


----------



## sheridee32

revrob said:


> We've decided that we're going to go to Ohana's for breakfast for my DD's birthday celebration.  I would like to make her something with a red fabric that has white hibiscus flowers on it - similar to what Lilo wears.  Does anyone know where I can find fabric like this?  Or have a name of a fabric that I can order somewhere maybe?



I got this fabric for dgd dress at a quilt store in Temple and it has a web site and is going out of buisness and is marking things down it isnt big hibiscus but it looks a lot like lilos it has pink and white flowers that look like little hibiscus.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

VanessasMom said:


> Hi all~I've been lurking for quite a while now. I am in the process of making up some outfits for my dd's 5th birthday trip in May. Love what you guys are doing here!! I am drooling over several pictures on this thread. LOL
> 
> disneylovinfamily~how do you make the pettiskirts that are under your dd's gorgeous skirts? My dd would kill for one of those. I want to make her a tinkerbell dress with a great big pettiskirt to wear on her birthday.
> 
> mrsmiller~did you post the tutorial to your tinkerbelle dress? I want to CAB that one for sure! I would like to make it a with a great big pettiskirt (that I learn to make from disneylovinfamily!)
> 
> Thanks guys!!! Lookin' forward to posting some pics soon. Right now I'm working on a POTC babydoll top and shorts.



I bought the pettiskirt.  I was a splurge!  They are not cheap but so worth it.  I got mine in a group buy that my boutique group did but you can buy them on ebay.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

danicaw said:


> Its beautiful! And you can tell she LOVES it.
> My DS saw it and said she looks like Belle
> Luckily my DD hasn't seen it
> 
> Sooo, this is what we have now.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually the THIRD incarnation of the dress.... the seam ripper has been my friend today  I tried to remake it as an A-line, but as it turns out I don't have enough fabric to do that effectively. It was more or a sheath dress and on my DD toddler's figure.... plus pull-up, it was kind of funny
> So, take three. The skirt is a bit fuller than it looks in the picture, but I think I would like it better if it was even fuller still.
> I wish I had planned more carefully which princesses were where, as Cindy is next to herself at one point, but in general its the best version of the dress I have seen so far
> I am still considering a sash.....But I am fresh out of lavender fabric.
> I know its not perfect but I am hoping its good enough for her to wear and get some use out of. I sure learned a lot today.... Don't forget seam allowances when "winging it", is the first lesson I can pass on.
> The other thing I learned is... I don't like gathering, making ruffles, or whatever you want to call it. I've done the basting stitch version and the dental floss version and Ugh.... I hope there is another way, cause I love the way it looks when its done well.... but I can't stand doing it... and then attaching it to the rest of the project... oh, its the only time I get stuck with pins. Ouch! Sorry... a little vent here.
> And I want a good stripwork pattern. I love the look and DD is entering the twirl skirt part of her life, so its time for me to learn how to do them right. Thanks everyone for your help and encouragement today.
> 
> In other news....
> Did I tell you guys about the clear Jelly Mary Janes we got at Old Navy this week... they are her "Cinderella shoes" because they are clear.



I learned a new way to ruffle with Joci's skirt - after the second ruffler foot broke - I turned my thread tension all the way up and put my pressure regulator to 4.
Worked wonderfully for a very gathered ruffle! I played with the tension for a less gathered ruffle too. It worked much better than my ruffler foot did anyway. Try it & see if it works....

Dress came out very cute - same thing happen to me for a dress I did for Joci last year - we went from the sheath to this




she wore it with a home made petti at WDW and wears it at least once a week now.
I have Winnie the Pooh mock smock fabric that I plan on doing the same - added panels & ruffle - halter style dress( have enough for each of the girls so they can have matching dresses one day at the park - probably for CP dinner.
Carol


----------



## fussymonkey

Hello everybody,
 I just wanted to post and thank you all for a sleepless night  I am planning a trip to Disney for my family, and came across this tread, and fell in love with the many beautiful projects you all are doing. Looking at your work lead me to Etsy, to an adorable pillowcase polkadot dress with a Minnie applique, which brought me to "wow, that doesn't look so hard, I wonder if I could do that", which lead me to the fabric store. I bought a pattern and some fabric to try my hand and see if I could make a sundress for DD. Thus the sleepless night 

I just wanted to let you know you've all inspired me. While I don't seem to have any natural talent for sewing (the armholes on this dress are lookin ROUGH) its certianly been an fun adventure, and I'm enjoying it. So thank you all


----------



## sheridee32

We are back from our quick trip everyones stuff is beautiful had a great time dgd told Milifacant she was an evil witch I think she really offended the evil queen. It was so funny, Well I have to start on customs for my little cousins trip in june.


----------



## ibesue

minnie2 said:


> I am so drained!  After that pink ruffle dress then that Tink dress and knowing I still have one more tink dress to finish.  I am out of ideas!  UGH!  I have a few for my son but nothing special.  I think my confidence is shot after the Tink dress...  I need something cute and simple to build my confidence back up.  Does any one every have those times???



I am always like that and I second guess everything I make!  



disneylovinfamily said:


> I bought the pettiskirt.  I was a splurge!  They are not cheap but so worth it.  I got mine in a group buy that my boutique group did but you can buy them on ebay.



So worth it to buy it!  My DGD Kadie has many we got from a group buy, but ebay is the easiest and fastest!  I know someone here had a couple extra from a group buy.



fussymonkey said:


> Hello everybody,
> I just wanted to post and thank you all for a sleepless night  I am planning a trip to Disney for my family, and came across this tread, and fell in love with the many beautiful projects you all are doing. Looking at your work lead me to Etsy, to an adorable pillowcase polkadot dress with a Minnie applique, which brought me to "wow, that doesn't look so hard, I wonder if I could do that", which lead me to the fabric store. I bought a pattern and some fabric to try my hand and see if I could make a sundress for DD. Thus the sleepless night
> 
> I just wanted to let you know you've all inspired me. While I don't seem to have any natural talent for sewing (the armholes on this dress are lookin ROUGH) its certianly been an fun adventure, and I'm enjoying it. So thank you all



Welcome!!!  And you can do it!!!  We can walk you through the steps!  Pillowcase dresses are easy and you don't even need a pattern!  I hear the directions for the applique in the bookmarks are the best!!


----------



## MyCathryn

Thank you for showing me that I can make an applique too!!  I never thought I could do it.  So here is the 5th pillowcase dress I have made for my Daughter with my very first applique.


----------



## pixiefrnd

Love this minnie pillowcase dress, your applique looks great certainly doesn't look like a first try.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## my*2*angels

I made these minnie korkers to wear on crocs.  What do you all think about these?  Please give me your honest opinion.  I was also thinking about making bows to go on them as well.


----------



## MouseTriper

MyCathryn said:


> Thank you for showing me that I can make an applique too!!  I never thought I could do it.  So here is the 5th pillowcase dress I have made for my Daughter with my very first applique.


Awww your little one is just a doll, so cute.  You did a great job on the pillowcase dress and the applique!!!!



my*2*angels said:


> I made these minnie korkers to wear on crocs.  What do you all think about these?  Please give me your honest opinion.  I was also thinking about making bows to go on them as well.


 I think those are cute.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

So, I've been doing a little fabric shopping online...
Here are a few things I picked up...











I want to make some outfits for a niece who LOVES horses and I thought this would be cute...maybe Carla's A-line top with easy fit pants, I'll just need some coordinating fabric. My SIL is not into putting her in dresses or anything girly, so I want to make it up in things I can feel confident she will wear.





Also got this....I bought 5 yards of this, thinking I may do an outfit for neice, as well as Megan, I think the print will be too big for the new baby though





I also found some Nemo/Dory fabric for a good price, picked up 3 yards of that. I rarely buy fabric online.

So DH and I were discussing names last night. Now he likes one of the names I have liked all the way along. Anna. He likes my name as a middle name,
which would be Hannah Nicole or Anna Nicole
I am somewhat aware of the Anna Nicole who passed away. But do you think this would be an issue if we went with this????? DH says no, Anna is a pretty name and so is mine and that Anna Nicole Simpson is just a blip on a time line and should not taint a pretty name to use.

So what do you think?????
Hannah Nicole
Anna Nicole
??
(he still flat out refuses to use Opal, so I guess that's out)


----------



## Twins+2more

I love the korkers in the crocs....I would even wear them!

Okay, some drama today.  My husband walked downstairs this morning to two men in the house.  VERY stressful.  Called the police, got the report - got a very good finger/hand print.  

But I did get in some sewing time to relax me.  I started by making Martina a dress, but it was way too short for my style, so I converted it into a shirt for Chiannna.  I will remake martinas dress, only a lot longer.  A positive to having 4 daughters I guess 

Here it is; she will wear to 1900 park fair


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Haganfam5 said:


>



That is a gorgeous dress!!!



mickimousemama said:


> Also I know I JUST read about directions to make an easy drawstring bag... but now I cant seem to find the post with the link, if you remember could you point me that way?



That turned out really cute!  I love patchwork skirts. 

T-beri posted a drawstring bag..I think that's the one that you are looking for...

http://www.purlbee.com/easy-drawstring-bag/



MyCathryn said:


>



That is really cute!!  So is your dd!!



my*2*angels said:


>



I think it is very cute.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

Twins+2more said:


> I love the korkers in the crocs....I would even wear them!
> 
> Okay, some drama today.  My husband walked downstairs this morning to two men in the house.  VERY stressful.  Called the police, got the report - got a very good finger/hand print.
> 
> But I did get in some sewing time to relax me.  I started by making Martina a dress, but it was way too short for my style, so I converted it into a shirt for Chiannna.  I will remake martinas dress, only a lot longer.  A positive to having 4 daughters I guess
> 
> Here it is; she will wear to 1900 park fair



OH my goodness..how scary! Glad that everyone is OK.  I assume the two men ran away when they saw your dh?  I hope the police is able to find them!


----------



## Haganfam5

my*2*angels said:


> I made these minnie korkers to wear on crocs.  What do you all think about these?  Please give me your honest opinion.  I was also thinking about making bows to go on them as well.



Too cute!



MyCathryn said:


> Thank you for showing me that I can make an applique too!!  I never thought I could do it.  So here is the 5th pillowcase dress I have made for my Daughter with my very first applique.



So adorable! Love it! Great job!


----------



## lovesdumbo

mickimousemama said:


>


Very cute!  Love the patchwork!



danicaw said:


> Sooo, this is what we have now.....


That came out great!



VanessasMom said:


> Hi all~I've been lurking for quite a while now. I am in the process of making up some outfits for my dd's 5th birthday trip in May. Love what you guys are doing here!! I am drooling over several pictures on this thread. LOL
> 
> Thanks guys!!! Lookin' forward to posting some pics soon. Right now I'm working on a POTC babydoll top and shorts.


Can't wait to see your pictures.  Look like we'll be at WDW at the same time!  When is your DD's birthday?  Mine it May 6th.



minnie2 said:


> I am so drained!  After that pink ruffle dress then that Tink dress and knowing I still have one more tink dress to finish.  I am out of ideas!  UGH!  I have a few for my son but nothing special.  I think my confidence is shot after the Tink dress...  I need something cute and simple to build my confidence back up.  Does any one every have those times???


I don't blame you for feeling drained but what is this about lack of confidence?  I didn't see anything wrong with Tink!  Try something quick & easy like PJ pants or an A-line.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Dress came out very cute - same thing happen to me for a dress I did for Joci last year - we went from the sheath to this


That is a great idea!  So cute!



fussymonkey said:


> Hello everybody,
> I just wanted to post and thank you all for a sleepless night  I am planning a trip to Disney for my family, and came across this tread, and fell in love with the many beautiful projects you all are doing. Looking at your work lead me to Etsy, to an adorable pillowcase polkadot dress with a Minnie applique, which brought me to "wow, that doesn't look so hard, I wonder if I could do that", which lead me to the fabric store. I bought a pattern and some fabric to try my hand and see if I could make a sundress for DD. Thus the sleepless night
> 
> I just wanted to let you know you've all inspired me. While I don't seem to have any natural talent for sewing (the armholes on this dress are lookin ROUGH) its certianly been an fun adventure, and I'm enjoying it. So thank you all


Welcome!  I bet your DD loves it!  Try a youcanmakethis pattern-so much easier than the commercial ones and they tend to teach you things that improve your sewing skills.




MyCathryn said:


> Thank you for showing me that I can make an applique too!!  I never thought I could do it.  So here is the 5th pillowcase dress I have made for my Daughter with my very first applique.


So adorable!  Both your DD & the dress!  Great applique.



my*2*angels said:


> I made these minnie korkers to wear on crocs.  What do you all think about these?  Please give me your honest opinion.  I was also thinking about making bows to go on them as well.


Those are great!



Twins+2more said:


> Okay, some drama today.  My husband walked downstairs this morning to two men in the house.  VERY stressful.  Called the police, got the report - got a very good finger/hand print.
> 
> But I did get in some sewing time to relax me.  I started by making Martina a dress, but it was way too short for my style, so I converted it into a shirt for Chiannna.  I will remake martinas dress, only a lot longer.  A positive to having 4 daughters I guess
> 
> Here it is; she will wear to 1900 park fair


YIKES!  Glad you are all OK!

Cute outfit!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Finally took pictures of last weekend's projects and finished them up.  

I made DS a pair of PJ's for our AKL stay.  Thanks to Steph for posting something (an I spy pillow?) using this fabric.  I knew it would be perfect for AKL PJ's.  










I copied and enlarged the giraffe on the PJ's to make the T.





I made an adult Mickey & Walt using a rigger T from Old Navy.  I really should have used 2 layers of stabilizer though.  I won't make that mistake again.





And this morning I finished a bowling shirt for DS to wear on the sunrise safari.  I haven't put the buttons on yet.  I stole those off an old worn out pair of DH's pants.  I might see if I can find anything I like better.










Off to go make another bowling shirt or two.....


----------



## pixiefrnd

To-my 2 angels- love the corkers in the crocs, i would definitely wear them.


----------



## pixiefrnd

Hi, twins+2more--love your outfit, can you share what pattern the top came from.
Thanks.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Ok ladies - here is the skirt with the tulle trimmed - Joci LOVES it! And I have to say I do too.












Next on the sewing room table - fairies....


----------



## carrie6466

Haganfam5 said:


>



Amazing dress.  I only wish I could do something like that someday.



mickimousemama said:


>



I really like how this came out 



danicaw said:


>



This came out really cute.  Actually, I liked it the first time too 



MyCathryn said:


>



Nice job!



my*2*angels said:


> I made these minnie korkers to wear on crocs.  What do you all think about these?  Please give me your honest opinion.  I was also thinking about making bows to go on them as well.



I love these.  Are they the red 'alice' shoes?  I just got a pair for DD and am waiting for delivery.  



Twins+2more said:


> Okay, some drama today.  My husband walked downstairs this morning to two men in the house.  VERY stressful.  Called the police, got the report - got a very good finger/hand print.



Glad everyone is okay!  Really nice outfit, you guys are going to have os much fun 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok ladies - here is the skirt with the tulle trimmed - Joci LOVES it! And I have to say I do too.



This came out amazing, great job.!


----------



## phins_jazy

Haganfam5 said:


> Thank you for all of the compliments!  I think I am happy with it now. After a little tweeking here is the final result:



Adorable!! Simply adorable!!



mickimousemama said:


> Also I know I JUST read about directions to make an easy drawstring bag... but now I cant seem to find the post with the link, if you remember could you point me that way?
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> ~Micki



I found this link the other day while searching.  It has a bunch of drawstring tutorials.  The hardest at the top and the easiest is down at the bottom of the page.  I think I might tackle one for my oldest dd.  
http://happythings.typepad.com/happythings/drawstrings/



MyCathryn said:


> Thank you for showing me that I can make an applique too!!  I never thought I could do it.  So here is the 5th pillowcase dress I have made for my Daughter with my very first applique.



So cute!  You did a great job!!!



my*2*angels said:


> I made these minnie korkers to wear on crocs.  What do you all think about these?  Please give me your honest opinion.  I was also thinking about making bows to go on them as well.



Love the korkers!  Make sure to scotchguard them real good.  They get dirty quick on shoes.  Ask me how I know.  



Twins+2more said:


> Okay, some drama today.  My husband walked downstairs this morning to two men in the house.  VERY stressful.  Called the police, got the report - got a very good finger/hand print.
> 
> But I did get in some sewing time to relax me.  I started by making Martina a dress, but it was way too short for my style, so I converted it into a shirt for Chiannna.  I will remake martinas dress, only a lot longer.  A positive to having 4 daughters I guess
> 
> Here it is; she will wear to 1900 park fair



Cute stuff!  Scary about the men downstairs.  I would have freaked out!!!  Did they take anything?



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok ladies - here is the skirt with the tulle trimmed - Joci LOVES it! And I have to say I do too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next on the sewing room table - fairies....



I just love this skirt!


----------



## mickimousemama

Thanks for the links to the drawstring bags, I think i will be able to get those done tnnight once my little pirates ever fall asleep 

I have another question.
I need to make my daughter something "piratey" to wear, it needs to be comfy because she will be wearing for 15 hours while buckled into her 5 point carseat (she is 4 years old)

I am leaning towards making her a corset top to go over a t-shirt, but have also debated doing a peasant style top, although they always seem bunchy at her armpits and she complains they "itch"

I cannot/will not go out and buy new fabrics LOL and here is the fabrics I have to work with that I think coordinate together enough to work, I have it laid out as sort of how I'd do the Corset top, but am unsure what to use as the ruffle.






any ideas?


----------



## karamat

my*2*angels said:


> I made these minnie korkers to wear on crocs.  What do you all think about these?  Please give me your honest opinion.  I was also thinking about making bows to go on them as well.



Love 'em!!


----------



## Twins+2more

EnchantedPrincess said:


> OH my goodness..how scary! Glad that everyone is OK.  I assume the two men ran away when they saw your dh?  I hope the police is able to find them!



They did get scared and run.  the goof balls were nice enough to leave a crisp fingerprint on the window too.  so when they dusted it came up strong and clear.  We feel very violated.  Wednesday ADT is installing an alarm and we bought more locks.  I just hate that my husband leaves out of town on the week days.  We are going to take the CCW (carring a consealed weapon) saftey course and get a pistol for safety.  Im home alone with the 4 girls all by myself.  I know to keep it safe, locked, separate, and in a safe.  I know I woulnt sleep that well tonight.


----------



## Twins+2more

pixiefrnd said:


> Hi, twins+2more--love your outfit, can you share what pattern the top came from.
> Thanks.



the top was actually a dress, but the top bodice was HUGE and the skirt part was super short.  IT is pattern M5838 McCall's (6 great looks one easy pattern)  Im making another dress for Martina but it will be a halter style from the same pattern.  Will post when and If it gets done.


----------



## tanyaandallie

mickimousemama said:


> Thanks for the links to the drawstring bags, I think i will be able to get those done tnnight once my little pirates ever fall asleep
> 
> I have another question.
> I need to make my daughter something "piratey" to wear, it needs to be comfy because she will be wearing for 15 hours while buckled into her 5 point carseat (she is 4 years old)
> 
> I am leaning towards making her a corset top to go over a t-shirt, but have also debated doing a peasant style top, although they always seem bunchy at her armpits and she complains they "itch"
> 
> I cannot/will not go out and buy new fabrics LOL and here is the fabrics I have to work with that I think coordinate together enough to work, I have it laid out as sort of how I'd do the Corset top, but am unsure what to use as the ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any ideas?



Honestly, for 15 hours in the car, I'd go with something super comfy like a pair of cotton shorts and a t-shirt.  I would save the super cute corset outfit for later.


----------



## mickimousemama

tanyaandallie said:


> Honestly, for 15 hours in the car, I'd go with something super comfy like a pair of cotton shorts and a t-shirt.  I would save the super cute corset outfit for later.



Thanks for the ideas, I TOTALLY get your point but...


We are going on a pirate adventure as we drive, so thats why we need pirate clothes, I have the boys covered but I don't have anything for a Pirate~Princess We are making the most of our Pirate road trip and will be stopping for alot of pictures along the way so I want her dressed cute.. (does that make me sound awful?) and really it will be 6 1/2 hours one day and the rest the next.  If I have enough fabric I might try two tops.. I just can't decide.  She will be wearing Black stretch pants for the bottom that has silver sparkles. Oh and we are traveling from Minnesota to Tennesee so shorts to start won't really work with our snowy weather we currently have


----------



## Haganfam5

tanyaandallie said:


> Honestly, for 15 hours in the car, I'd go with something super comfy like a pair of cotton shorts and a t-shirt.  I would save the super cute corset outfit for later.



I was thinking the same thing but you worded it much better than I could.  After 15 hours of travel, I think you would be headed to bed so why get dressed up?  We are from New York and have drove to Disney twice and honestly, I left my kids in their pajamas.  

 But if you want an answer, I (obviously) am a corset top fan. I like to be matchy, matchy so I would do a black ruffle.  It wouldn't be very comfortable though, wrapped up in a corset/tube top, with a shirt under it and a 5 point harness over it. Either way, I am sure it will turn out great.


----------



## Haganfam5

Okay, I get it. Just read your post. We must have posted at the same time. I guess we are all so used to talking about Disney, I thought that's where you were all headed.


----------



## Tracie

I know I should, but I can't remember who needed iron on designs of Capt Hook and I'm too lazy to go back and look!

Here are two











I'm still looking for a good image of his hook

Tracie


----------



## mickimousemama

Haganfam5 said:


> Okay, I get it. Just read your post. We must have posted at the same time. I guess we are all so used to talking about Disney, I thought that's where you were all headed.



Thanks!! I WISH we were going to Disney...  But since that is out of the question we are just going to meet my parents in Nashville for Easter 

I finished my first Nap Sack (I think thats what its called?) TOTALLY messed it up, sewing one wrong side and right side together, but I'm not going to pick it out now and I didnt notice it until it was all finished and I went to put it on him and couldn't read the writting so had to turn it around OOPS LOL it's for my younger son. he's also showing off his pirate outfit.  It was actually my older son's halloween costume in 2006.


----------



## t-beri

my*2*angels said:


> I made these minnie korkers to wear on crocs.  What do you all think about these?  Please give me your honest opinion.  I was also thinking about making bows to go on them as well.



I think those are FABULOUS!!! You are so clever Mindy...guess what, I might try to make a bow this week.   

...t.


----------



## Haganfam5

Tracie said:


> I know I should, but I can't remember who needed iron on designs of Capt Hook and I'm too lazy to go back and look!
> 
> Here are two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still looking for a good image of his hook
> 
> Tracie




That was me!!! Thank you so much!!  I LOVE the second one with Hook and Peter shadowed behind! Awesome! You are just too sweet to go and do that for me. 

 I did a search on the Disigns board and pretty much found nothing. I will post pics when I make the shirt. Which should be soon because I have the shirt and the iron on stuff to make it. I like the original one you posted so I have to decide now. Thanks again!!!


----------



## jeniamt

Haganfam5 said:


> Thank you for all of the compliments!  I think I am happy with it now. After a little tweeking here is the final result:




Wow, beautiful!  Obviously its been customized but did you use a pattern for the basic design?  DD3 wants a Sleeping Beauty dress for formal night on the cruise.  The doll she has is wearing a dress similiar to yours (in pink) and of course she wants it to look just like doll's dress.


----------



## t-beri

WOO HOO!!! Break out the tickers. Looks like our dates for this years family vacay are booked!! We are going Dec. 6-13th. Tried to get rooms on property but the time share was booked.  I think they are still trying but have booked a room off property anyway.  I am a little bummed not to be going to MNSSHP this year, but if I have my way there may be an Oct. trip to DL (so far DH hasn't said NO) I haven't been to WDW for Christmas EVER though so I am pretty excited!!! Of course this means I won't be able to get away w/ seasonal passes this year and will have to shell out for annuals but whatever


----------



## *Toadstool*

danicaw said:


> So, I was all excited about doing some sewing this AM and went through my stash... I found some princess fabric I have had forever and decided to do a portrait peasant dress for DD. I didn't quite have enough for the skirt, but decided to give it a go anyway.... not good!
> The top is fine....but, I don't like the bottom (skirt)  at all - just not enough fabric.
> 
> At first I thought I would add a sash and that would make it all better. Now I am wondering... If I take the skirt off and turn it into a stripwork skirt how would that look with the peasant style top?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of cutting the strips so each had 2 princesses and adding a lavender and another fabric.
> Any suggestions for re-working it so its better?  I stopped sewing before it was actually "Done" so taking it apart is just one seam.
> 
> Its funny I have a bunch of fun fabric like this from a few years ago when I just started thinking about sewing... I would only buy a yard (or less ) when I found something I liked...Now I buy 3 yards if I see something I like  how things change.




I just wanted to ask if you thought of making the skirt just be fitted to the top of the bodice? Kinda like an A line? I've seen a dress made that way. I'm pretty sure it has a placket in the back though, so I am not sure if you want to do that. Here is a link to what I am talking about... scroll down until you see the Larkin pattern.
http://www.majasheirlooms.com/index.php?file=pattern
Not sure if you have maybe even reposted and fixed, but I need to get to bed! 

I still need to go back and catch up from my weekend of Beth Moore. I had such a blast. God is awesome!  I love how she wraps up the Bible into this little package that I can understand. She puts a bow on it too.


----------



## twob4him

Twins+2more said:


> I love the korkers in the crocs....I would even wear them!
> 
> Okay, some drama today.  My husband walked downstairs this morning to two men in the house.  VERY stressful.  Called the police, got the report - got a very good finger/hand print.
> 
> But I did get in some sewing time to relax me.  I started by making Martina a dress, but it was way too short for my style, so I converted it into a shirt for Chiannna.  I will remake martinas dress, only a lot longer.  A positive to having 4 daughters I guess
> 
> Here it is; she will wear to 1900 park fair



OMGoodness....I am glad they ran away and nothing worse happened but I would be completely freaked out. Glad you got extra locks and alarms etc.

On a brighter note...I love the fabulous princess outfit! It will be perfect for 1900 park fare! I am thinking of eating there too when we go....maybe for lunch?


----------



## minnie2

I was at my girlfriends little girl bday party.  the one I made the ruffled up dress, Wubbzy and Tink Patchwork.  Well one of her friends fell in love with the Tink one and my girlfriend kept telling every one how I made it and isn't it great so her GF said she wants one for her DD just let her know how much and what ever it is she will pay for it!    How much should I charge???  The woman kept saying for a one of a kind she would pay $70 or $80 but that just seems like so much.  Not that I wouldn't love it but I want to be fair.
  My gf was too funny at the party she kept telling every one to go to my FB page and look at all the stuff I made .  She was such a confidence booster.  Every one seemed to love it!  And a few started asking how much things were but I have o clue what to charge!!


Love all the new things!  The crocs are so cute!

EVERY THING I love!

OMG how scary about the break in!!!!!!  I am so glad you are safe!!!!


----------



## jessica52877

I am driving through to say good morning to everyone! I have been reading it all but feel like I haven't said much lately! Dallas' baseball eats up so much of our time and with the weather nice we love to be outside! It is supposed to get cold this week again though. Where is summer!


----------



## SallyfromDE

my*2*angels said:


> I made these minnie korkers to wear on crocs.  What do you all think about these?  Please give me your honest opinion.  I was also thinking about making bows to go on them as well.



I think they are cute. Has anyone seen the new Croc style Disney shoes at Walmart? They have Mickey heads on the sides. 



mickimousemama said:


> Thanks for the ideas, I TOTALLY get your point but...
> 
> 
> We are going on a pirate adventure as we drive, so thats why we need pirate clothes, I have the boys covered but I don't have anything for a Pirate~Princess We are making the most of our Pirate road trip and will be stopping for alot of pictures along the way so I want her dressed cute.. (does that make me sound awful?) and really it will be 6 1/2 hours one day and the rest the next.  If I have enough fabric I might try two tops.. I just can't decide.  She will be wearing Black stretch pants for the bottom that has silver sparkles. Oh and we are traveling from Minnesota to Tennesee so shorts to start won't really work with our snowy weather we currently have



This is a cute idea!



mickimousemama said:


> Thanks!! I WISH we were going to Disney...  But since that is out of the question we are just going to meet my parents in Nashville for Easter
> 
> I finished my first Nap Sack (I think thats what its called?) TOTALLY messed it up, sewing one wrong side and right side together, but I'm not going to pick it out now and I didnt notice it until it was all finished and I went to put it on him and couldn't read the writting so had to turn it around OOPS LOL it's for my younger son. he's also showing off his pirate outfit.  It was actually my older son's halloween costume in 2006.



I think these pirate outfits look great!! 
Could you make a plain knit shirt, like Peasant top on YCMT, and put the corset on and off when she's in and out of the car? If she needs pirate in the car, maybe a ruffle on the pans, or make the sleeves out of the pirate fabric? 
Just a thought.


----------



## twob4him

My DH has a ticket for Universal Studios...we earned it by using our credit card...it expires 8/31/09... before our trip so we can't use it. PM me if you think you could use it!


----------



## Jennia

t-beri said:


> WOO HOO!!! Break out the tickers. Looks like our dates for this years family vacay are booked!! We are going Dec. 6-13th. Tried to get rooms on property but the time share was booked.  I think they are still trying but have booked a room off property anyway.  I am a little bummed not to be going to MNSSHP this year, but if I have my way there may be an Oct. trip to DL (so far DH hasn't said NO) I haven't been to WDW for Christmas EVER though so I am pretty excited!!! Of course this means I won't be able to get away w/ seasonal passes this year and will have to shell out for annuals but whatever



We'll be there Dec 5-11th; my third time for holiday stuff, but a first for my parents, brother and uncle.


----------



## MouseTriper

mickimousemama said:


> Thanks!! I WISH we were going to Disney...  But since that is out of the question we are just going to meet my parents in Nashville for Easter
> 
> I finished my first Nap Sack (I think thats what its called?) TOTALLY messed it up, sewing one wrong side and right side together, but I'm not going to pick it out now and I didnt notice it until it was all finished and I went to put it on him and couldn't read the writting so had to turn it around OOPS LOL it's for my younger son. he's also showing off his pirate outfit.  It was actually my older son's halloween costume in 2006.


I think you did a great job!!!


----------



## enchantingtutu

this is the most beautiful outfit I have ever seen. Howe did you get the mickey immage?


----------



## pixiefrnd

minnie2 said:


> I was at my girlfriends little girl bday party.  the one I made the ruffled up dress, Wubbzy and Tink Patchwork.  Well one of her friends fell in love with the Tink one and my girlfriend kept telling every one how I made it and isn't it great so her GF said she wants one for her DD just let her know how much and what ever it is she will pay for it!    How much should I charge???  The woman kept saying for a one of a kind she would pay $70 or $80 but that just seems like so much.  Not that I wouldn't love it but I want to be fair.
> My gf was too funny at the party she kept telling every one to go to my FB page and look at all the stuff I made .  She was such a confidence booster.  Every one seemed to love it!  And a few started asking how much things were but I have o clue what to charge!!
> 
> 
> Love all the new things!  The crocs are so cute!
> 
> EVERY THING I love!
> 
> OMG how scary about the break in!!!!!!  I am so glad you are safe!!!!



I just had a workshop on this topic and you have to take everything into account, keep track of what supplies you used, thread and all and how much time it took you to make it and then there is two ways to figure out what to charge.  If you go with what you have in fabric and all supplies you add it up and multiply by 3 and that is your price, or you do it by the hour but be sure not to do anything less than min. wage.  Either way do not short yourself, I always think I am charging way too much for stuff because I probably wouldn't pay that much but other people will and you are making a custom outfit which takes alot of time.  Hope this helps and it's great that you have a good friend to boost your confidence and find you customers


----------



## pixiefrnd

mickimousemama said:


> Thanks for the links to the drawstring bags, I think i will be able to get those done tnnight once my little pirates ever fall asleep
> 
> I have another question.
> I need to make my daughter something "piratey" to wear, it needs to be comfy because she will be wearing for 15 hours while buckled into her 5 point carseat (she is 4 years old)
> 
> I am leaning towards making her a corset top to go over a t-shirt, but have also debated doing a peasant style top, although they always seem bunchy at her armpits and she complains they "itch"
> 
> I cannot/will not go out and buy new fabrics LOL and here is the fabrics I have to work with that I think coordinate together enough to work, I have it laid out as sort of how I'd do the Corset top, but am unsure what to use as the ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any ideas?



Here is my idea if you took a dress pattern and altered the bodice and did it as panels to resemble a corset, you would get the look and still be comfy and be able to wear it over a t-shirt, just a thought


----------



## MinnieVanMom

This is just a drive by but wanted to say I love all the cute clothes.  Our mountain closes today but we went yesterday as it gets a bit crazy and not appropriate for Hunter to see.  Topless women and men in undies!

It was great to finish out our ski/snowboard season and now we fire up our snowmachines and go to the back country to ski/snowboard.  We all have avalanche gear and DH is search and rescue.  

I am finally feeling better for the first time in over a month  That was the worst I have ever been and I am grateful it is mostly over.  

Today I am cleaning as I have not deep cleaned since getting sick.

I don't have anything to sew....suggestions?  We have all the outfits from our trip and am not going back till Sept.  Hunter's clothes should still fit.  I have tons of fabric but no inspiration.

Minnie, how is George?  Wendy, how is daniel?  Benita, I still haven't tried the ruffler yet but maybe a skirt is in order.  Prayers for those in need.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

I was able to get this fabric today @ my JoAnn's and most of what i have has been spoken for on the swap board, but my favorite lady at JoAnn's was able to locate more for me, but not alot & I already have it ordered and on the way, to be shipped to me tomorrow!!! There were only 3 JoAnn's in the United States that had any left and I ordered it all since I knew everyone on this board liked it so much...You guys have inspired me to sew things other than pillowcases...So I put in a little extra work to get you all some of the fabric that most said it was hard to find!! I actually just happened to stumble upon it in JoAnn on Friday. If anyone wants any let me know...just PM me...


----------



## billwendy

oops


----------



## billwendy

Hi April!

So happy you are feeling better!! I cant Imagine skiing in your undies!!!!!AHHHHHHHHH

Daniel is back in the hospital - on his last bloodwork they found bacteria in his blood, so even though he felt okay - he had to go back into the hospital. Poor guy!! At least he isnt feeling bad or anything!! Thanks so much for asking!

Boys are difficult for me for Easter - so at Jessica's suggestion, I made them bunny peep shirts - lol!!





And this is a tiered skirt I made for Bekah (17 year old) I just did 1 and a half increase per tier so its not too twirly....what do you think??





Im feeling blue today - not sure why - its so beautiful outside - it seemed that everywhere I went at church this morning, people were talking about their kids and their babies etc - so I was totally left out of the conversations - ok, pity party over - gotta get outta this funk!!!

Anyone ever do anything curious George?

Wendy


----------



## NaeNae

jessica52877 said:


> I am driving through to say good morning to everyone! I have been reading it all but feel like I haven't said much lately! Dallas' baseball eats up so much of our time and with the weather nice we love to be outside! It is supposed to get cold this week again though. Where is summer!



I know what you mean.  We were 80 yesterday and in the 40's today.  Oklahoma has CRAZY weather.  The good part was yesterday was DGD5's birthday party and we were able to throw them outside to play.  They had a blast and didn't want to go home.


----------



## billwendy

Hi Guys,

Has anyone used the vest pattern from the baby section of the bookmarks? I printed it out and cut it out - but lol - it looks like it would maybe fit an american girl doll or something - the websited doesnt really have directions that i can find - just pictures you click on and then the pattern comes up and you print it.....lol - any help?


----------



## MinnieVanMom

billwendy said:


> Daniel is back in the hospital - on his last bloodwork they found bacteria in his blood, so even though he felt okay - he had to go back into the hospital. Poor guy!! At least he isnt feeling bad or anything!! Thanks so much for asking!


Oh Wendy, I am so sorry, please let him know that we pray daily that he get better soon!  At the conference only 1 person did say something about the metronome therapy.  He said it does help.  


> Boys are difficult for me for Easter - so at Jessica's suggestion, I made them bunny peep shirts - lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a tiered skirt I made for Bekah (17 year old) I just did 1 and a half increase per tier so its not too twirly....what do you think??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im feeling blue today - not sure why - its so beautiful outside - it seemed that everywhere I went at church this morning, people were talking about their kids and their babies etc - so I was totally left out of the conversations - ok, pity party over - gotta get outta this funk!!!
> 
> Anyone ever do anything curious George?
> 
> Wendy



Please don't let the talk get you down.  I know it is hard to hear about wonderful happy families when you are not one of them.  Just look at the blessings you do have and rejoice in the Lord.  The skirt outfit is some of my favorite colours and the bunny shirt is too cute.  Great job!


----------



## danicaw

Has anyone had any trouble with little girls ripping the seams out on the top of the portrait peasant style? My DD seems to have a knack for ripping through the side seam, right where the sleeve attaches and a bit below.
I am going to sew over that area twice next time, but I am wondering if I need to do something different with the size or something?

Thanks


----------



## adoptionmomma4

t-beri said:


> Good to know. I e-mailed them and another quilt shop that advertised lessons figuring they might "rent" us out some space for the afternoon but no go.  I'll have to give JA's a call. Thanks Cindee!
> 
> 
> HI LACY!!!!!!!  I've been missing you!  Are you planning to come to WDW?  I will so come and see you guys!  Diapers   I have seen so many people who sew get to diapers and make them all wonky.  I don't do well w/ trial and error so it'll bum me out to have to make 5 crappy ones (no pun intended) before I make one that looks decent.  You are a good friend.  I wish I had someone to come help me sew mine!! My MIL will help me knock them out. Especially since it's getting harder and harder for me to fit behind the machine   I'll have B take a preggo pic tomorrow so you all can see....and scan the 3D ultrasound pic of the littlest.
> ...t.



I have missed you all too   We are planning a trip to WDW this year.  We have to get our baby girl there soon.  She screams "I want to gooo there" every time she sees Mickey Mouse.  We are planning a trip September 5-11.  This will be Leanne's 12th birthday and also the 5 year anniversary of our first trip as a family.  I can plan an anniversary trip to Disney out of just about any occasion!   We are so excited and can't wait.  

I am also not good at trial and error.  The diapers we made were so easy.  They are the AIO pattern from Very Baby dot com.  They are like the you can make this of diaper patterns It is great that your MIL can help you whip them out.  The cutting is the hardest thing.  It literally took us 5 hours to cut out a dozen diapers and make the soaker layers out of zorb.  Are you using PUL fabric?  That took the longest since you can not pin it.  We traced the pattern with the fabric marker and them cut them out.  It is worth it though.  The diapers are adorable.


ibesue said:


> So are you going to make a tutorial for us???  My DGD is cloth diapered and her mom wants me to make some for her!



I could try to make a tutorial for you when I start the other diapers.  I am waiting for my machine to come back from the shop.  Diapers are very hard on sewing machines.  I assume it is because it has so many layers!? My Disney Brother machine will not even even try to sew them.  It just locks up and makes a scary sound.   Anyway- I can not promise it will be the best tutorial, but I will try 



MyCathryn said:


> Thank you for showing me that I can make an applique too!!  I never thought I could do it.  So here is the 5th pillowcase dress I have made for my Daughter with my very first applique.


Super cute!!!  Both your DD and your dress


----------



## lovesdumbo

twob4him said:


> On a brighter note...I love the fabulous princess outfit! It will be perfect for 1900 park fare! I am thinking of eating there too when we go....maybe for lunch?


Does 1900 Park Fare do lunch?  I thought it was Mary Poppins, Pooh & Alice at breakfast and Cinderella & Steps at dinner.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok ladies - here is the skirt with the tulle trimmed - Joci LOVES it! And I have to say I do too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next on the sewing room table - fairies....


Too cute!  Looks like she sure does LOVE it!



mickimousemama said:


> have another question.
> I need to make my daughter something "piratey" to wear, it needs to be comfy because she will be wearing for 15 hours while buckled into her 5 point carseat (she is 4 years old)
> 
> I am leaning towards making her a corset top to go over a t-shirt, but have also debated doing a peasant style top, although they always seem bunchy at her armpits and she complains they "itch"
> 
> I cannot/will not go out and buy new fabrics LOL and here is the fabrics I have to work with that I think coordinate together enough to work, I have it laid out as sort of how I'd do the Corset top, but am unsure what to use as the ruffle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any ideas?


Those fabrics are great!  How about a vest over a T?



Tracie said:


> I know I should, but I can't remember who needed iron on designs of Capt Hook and I'm too lazy to go back and look!
> 
> Here are two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still looking for a good image of his hook
> 
> Tracie


Those are great!




mickimousemama said:


> I finished my first Nap Sack (I think thats what its called?) TOTALLY messed it up, sewing one wrong side and right side together, but I'm not going to pick it out now and I didnt notice it until it was all finished and I went to put it on him and couldn't read the writting so had to turn it around OOPS LOL it's for my younger son. he's also showing off his pirate outfit.  It was actually my older son's halloween costume in 2006.


Love that bag!



t-beri said:


> WOO HOO!!! Break out the tickers. Looks like our dates for this years family vacay are booked!! We are going Dec. 6-13th. Tried to get rooms on property but the time share was booked.  I think they are still trying but have booked a room off property anyway.  I am a little bummed not to be going to MNSSHP this year, but if I have my way there may be an Oct. trip to DL (so far DH hasn't said NO) I haven't been to WDW for Christmas EVER though so I am pretty excited!!! Of course this means I won't be able to get away w/ seasonal passes this year and will have to shell out for annuals but whatever


You've never been for Christmas?  You'll love it!  It is beautiful!



minnie2 said:


> I was at my girlfriends little girl bday party.  the one I made the ruffled up dress, Wubbzy and Tink Patchwork.  Well one of her friends fell in love with the Tink one and my girlfriend kept telling every one how I made it and isn't it great so her GF said she wants one for her DD just let her know how much and what ever it is she will pay for it!    How much should I charge???  The woman kept saying for a one of a kind she would pay $70 or $80 but that just seems like so much.  Not that I wouldn't love it but I want to be fair.
> My gf was too funny at the party she kept telling every one to go to my FB page and look at all the stuff I made .  She was such a confidence booster.  Every one seemed to love it!  And a few started asking how much things were but I have o clue what to charge!!


See!  It is beautiful!  



enchantingtutu said:


> this is the most beautiful outfit I have ever seen. Howe did you get the mickey immage?


Looks like you don't have enough posts to quote a photo.  You only need 10.  No one would mind if you just do a countdown.  Which Mickey?   If you're talking about that super cute dress with the Mickey Head you can find that in the photobucket account listed on page one of this thread.



MinnieVanMom said:


> This is just a drive by but wanted to say I love all the cute clothes.  Our mountain closes today but we went yesterday as it gets a bit crazy and not appropriate for Hunter to see.  Topless women and men in undies!
> 
> It was great to finish out our ski/snowboard season and now we fire up our snowmachines and go to the back country to ski/snowboard.  We all have avalanche gear and DH is search and rescue.
> 
> I am finally feeling better for the first time in over a month  That was the worst I have ever been and I am grateful it is mostly over.
> 
> Today I am cleaning as I have not deep cleaned since getting sick.
> 
> I don't have anything to sew....suggestions?  We have all the outfits from our trip and am not going back till Sept.  Hunter's clothes should still fit.  I have tons of fabric but no inspiration.


Glad you're feeling better!  Stay safe!!!!



billwendy said:


> Daniel is back in the hospital - on his last bloodwork they found bacteria in his blood, so even though he felt okay - he had to go back into the hospital. Poor guy!! At least he isnt feeling bad or anything!! Thanks so much for asking!
> 
> Boys are difficult for me for Easter - so at Jessica's suggestion, I made them bunny peep shirts - lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a tiered skirt I made for Bekah (17 year old) I just did 1 and a half increase per tier so its not too twirly....what do you think??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im feeling blue today - not sure why - its so beautiful outside - it seemed that everywhere I went at church this morning, people were talking about their kids and their babies etc - so I was totally left out of the conversations - ok, pity party over - gotta get outta this funk!!!
> 
> 
> Wendy


Sorry to hear about Daniel.  Hope he's home soon!

Love the Peeps T & skirt!

Sorry about your funk.


----------



## twob4him

lovesdumbo said:


> Does 1900 Park Fare do lunch?  I thought it was Mary Poppins, Pooh & Alice at breakfast and Cinderella & Steps at dinner.


You are so right! I was thinking of going on the way out of the park but here's what WDWinfo says:

# 1900 Park Fare
# Food/Dining Type: American
# Meals: Breakfast, Dinner, Character
# Location: Grand Floridian / Off of the Main Lobby
# Reservations: Suggested
# Hours: Breakfast: 8:00am-11:10am.;Dinner *4:30pm-8:30pm*


So, that would mean we would have to go after our break and return there an early dinner (maybe 5:30??)....and then head back to the park for Spectro and Wishes. Hmmmmm....I gotta rethink that now. But I think that would work. Thank so much for pointing that out...I checked their menu and everything so I don't know why I thought they were open for lunch.


----------



## Tinka_Belle

I finally sewed something. Jenna wanted a new school bag. Her friend got a Twilight bag that had Edward and Bella on it. When we went to Wal-Mart to get one they didn't have anymore of the Edward and Bella ones, so I told her that I could make her one with Edward and Bella on it. Well long story short we ended up having to buy a new printer to be able to print out the images. i am glad that it is done. The whole thing ended up being a small nightmare. The front is supposed to look like a scrapbook page. I don't scrapbook so I don't know if it looks like one or not.




This is the inside pocket.


----------



## minnie2

Tinka_Belle said:


> I finally sewed something. Jenna wanted a new school bag. Her friend got a Twilight bag that had Edward and Bella on it. When we went to Wal-Mart to get one they didn't have anymore of the Edward and Bella ones, so I told her that I could make her one with Edward and Bella on it. Well long story short we ended up having to buy a new printer to be able to print out the images. i am glad that it is done. The whole thing ended up being a small nightmare. The front is supposed to look like a scrapbook page. I don't scrapbook so I don't know if it looks like one or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the inside pocket.


LOVE IT!  And you even have my two favorites on there!  Emmett and Rose!!!!!!!!!!!!

Would you belive I ran in to some one yesterday that was obbsessed with the movie and didn't even know there where books too  I told her she needed to read them if she loves the movie she will loose her mind reading the books!



pixiefrnd said:


> I just had a workshop on this topic and you have to take everything into account, keep track of what supplies you used, thread and all and how much time it took you to make it and then there is two ways to figure out what to charge.  If you go with what you have in fabric and all supplies you add it up and multiply by 3 and that is your price, or you do it by the hour but be sure not to do anything less than min. wage.  Either way do not short yourself, I always think I am charging way too much for stuff because I probably wouldn't pay that much but other people will and you are making a custom outfit which takes alot of time.  Hope this helps and it's great that you have a good friend to boost your confidence and find you customers


Thanks!  I am going to talk to my girlfirend again because I still can't believe it!  I just want to make sure it is real!  


MinnieVanMom said:


> This is just a drive by but wanted to say I love all the cute clothes.  Our mountain closes today but we went yesterday as it gets a bit crazy and not appropriate for Hunter to see.  Topless women and men in undies!
> 
> It was great to finish out our ski/snowboard season and now we fire up our snowmachines and go to the back country to ski/snowboard.  We all have avalanche gear and DH is search and rescue.
> 
> I am finally feeling better for the first time in over a month  That was the worst I have ever been and I am grateful it is mostly over.
> 
> Today I am cleaning as I have not deep cleaned since getting sick.
> 
> I don't have anything to sew....suggestions?  We have all the outfits from our trip and am not going back till Sept.  Hunter's clothes should still fit.  I have tons of fabric but no inspiration.
> 
> Minnie, how is George?  Wendy, how is daniel?  Benita, I still haven't tried the ruffler yet but maybe a skirt is in order.  Prayers for those in need.


Sorry you where so sick for so long!  Glad you are feeling better though.

George is doing good.  Still weak and sore but coming along.  Thanks for asking.



billwendy said:


> Hi April!
> 
> So happy you are feeling better!! I cant Imagine skiing in your undies!!!!!AHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Daniel is back in the hospital - on his last bloodwork they found bacteria in his blood, so even though he felt okay - he had to go back into the hospital. Poor guy!! At least he isnt feeling bad or anything!! Thanks so much for asking!
> 
> Boys are difficult for me for Easter - so at Jessica's suggestion, I made them bunny peep shirts - lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a tiered skirt I made for Bekah (17 year old) I just did 1 and a half increase per tier so its not too twirly....what do you think??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im feeling blue today - not sure why - its so beautiful outside - it seemed that everywhere I went at church this morning, people were talking about their kids and their babies etc - so I was totally left out of the conversations - ok, pity party over - gotta get outta this funk!!!
> 
> Anyone ever do anything curious George?
> 
> Wendy


Both are adorable!  To be honest I think I like things ruffled 1.5 times rather then 2x's.  

Sorry all that family talk got you down.  Try not to let it!  You ahve a great DH and an adorable puppy.  As well as an extended family that loves you including all of us!

 sorry about Daniel!  Poor kid.  At least he wasn't feeling sick you know?


 Ok I am so over this weather!  We are getting snow!!!!!!!!!!!  I can't take it!!!!!!!!!!

Where are Teresa and Heather?  I know Steph was away last week so I am hoping she pops in soon!


----------



## mickimousemama

Well I ended up going all out  guess I just got carried away.. Plus I made her doll Gracie a complete outfit and she was REALLY sad that she didn't get a skirt too.
Sooooooo

I ended up doing a corset, this is my first time Ever doing one, and I think for "winging it" it turned out really well, especially since she was sleeping.. and yes I am that mean mom that would slip it on and off of her while she slept.. can you say SOUND sleeper?

So here is Lucy Lu Flint and Miss Gracie Flint


























Of course that skirt is WAYYYYYY too much to wear buckled in a harnessed Carseat LOL so she will not be wearing that as we travel.  and after I read the comments on here I think I just might try doing a peasant style top out of knit.  I can't go buy anything but I'm thinking maybe I could find some of DH's old t-shirts and use one of those since they are size 3X I should have enough material to use 

Thanks for everyone's input it is GREATLY appretiated!!


----------



## phins_jazy

Tinka_Belle said:


> I finally sewed something. Jenna wanted a new school bag. Her friend got a Twilight bag that had Edward and Bella on it. When we went to Wal-Mart to get one they didn't have anymore of the Edward and Bella ones, so I told her that I could make her one with Edward and Bella on it. Well long story short we ended up having to buy a new printer to be able to print out the images. i am glad that it is done. The whole thing ended up being a small nightmare. The front is supposed to look like a scrapbook page. I don't scrapbook so I don't know if it looks like one or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the inside pocket.



I  Twilight!  You did a great job!



mickimousemama said:


> Well I ended up going all out  guess I just got carried away.. Plus I made her doll Gracie a complete outfit and she was REALLY sad that she didn't get a skirt too.
> Sooooooo
> 
> I ended up doing a corset, this is my first time Ever doing one, and I think for "winging it" it turned out really well, especially since she was sleeping.. and yes I am that mean mom that would slip it on and off of her while she slept.. can you say SOUND sleeper?
> 
> So here is Lucy Lu Flint and Miss Gracie Flint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that skirt is WAYYYYYY too much to wear buckled in a harnessed Carseat LOL so she will not be wearing that as we travel.  and after I read the comments on here I think I just might try doing a peasant style top out of knit.  I can't go buy anything but I'm thinking maybe I could find some of DH's old t-shirts and use one of those since they are size 3X I should have enough material to use
> 
> Thanks for everyone's input it is GREATLY appretiated!!



That turned out so cute!  I've got pirate material sitting on my table.  Just don't know what I'm going to make with it yet.


----------



## JaimeK

I finished my Disney sets for my boys!  
Here are my almost 3-year old's (Shirts are iron-on transfers the DISigners helped me with!):





One of the 7 month old's sets (I made him several onesies, not too many shorts):





And the Cars birthday banner for the upcoming birthday party!


----------



## mickimousemama

JaimeK said:


> I finished my Disney sets for my boys!
> Here are my almost 3-year old's (Shirts are iron-on transfers the DISigners helped me with!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the 7 month old's sets (I made him several onesies, not too many shorts):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Cars birthday banner for the upcoming birthday party!



I love all your outfits, its so nice to see stuff for boys  and that birthday banner ROCKS!


----------



## surfergirl602

Okay - I've been seeing all these amazing appliques people are doing - can some one let me in on the secret on how to do them?  Are they iron on or something?  On online tutorial somewhere?  I'm new to this sewing thing so I'm trying to pick up as many tricks on the trade as possible!  lol


----------



## mickimousemama

surfergirl602 said:


> Okay - I've been seeing all these amazing appliques people are doing - can some one let me in on the secret on how to do them?  Are they iron on or something?  On online tutorial somewhere?  I'm new to this sewing thing so I'm trying to pick up as many tricks on the trade as possible!  lol



On the very first page of this thread you will find an AWESOME tutorial on how to do appliques  I learned from my mom, but she does them this same way.


----------



## MyCathryn

surfergirl602 said:


> Okay - I've been seeing all these amazing appliques people are doing - can some one let me in on the secret on how to do them?  Are they iron on or something?  On online tutorial somewhere?  I'm new to this sewing thing so I'm trying to pick up as many tricks on the trade as possible!  lol



This is the link from the first page that I used!!!  It is perfect and very clear to follow.
http://public.box.net/teresacorey41533


----------



## MyCathryn

I previously shared the first Disney Dress I made for my DD.





Here is the second Disney Dress I finished for dinner at 1900 Park Fare. It is my second applique.










And the third dress for dinner at Crystal Palace.





Thanks again for inspiring me to try something I never thought I could do.  I cant wait to try my next applique.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

MyCathryn said:


> I previously shared the first Disney Dress I made for my DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the second Disney Dress I finished for dinner at 1900 Park Fare. It is my second applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the third dress for dinner at Crystal Palace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for inspiring me to try something I never thought I could do.  I cant wait to try my next applique.



GREAT JOB!  The 1st is my favorite, your DD looked great in it!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Tinka_Belle said:


> I finally sewed something. Jenna wanted a new school bag. Her friend got a Twilight bag that had Edward and Bella on it. When we went to Wal-Mart to get one they didn't have anymore of the Edward and Bella ones, so I told her that I could make her one with Edward and Bella on it. Well long story short we ended up having to buy a new printer to be able to print out the images. i am glad that it is done. The whole thing ended up being a small nightmare. The front is supposed to look like a scrapbook page. I don't scrapbook so I don't know if it looks like one or not.


Cute!!!! Did you use ink jet printable fabric?  



mickimousemama said:


> Well I ended up going all out  guess I just got carried away.. Plus I made her doll Gracie a complete outfit and she was REALLY sad that she didn't get a skirt too.
> Sooooooo
> 
> I ended up doing a corset, this is my first time Ever doing one, and I think for "winging it" it turned out really well, especially since she was sleeping.. and yes I am that mean mom that would slip it on and off of her while she slept.. can you say SOUND sleeper?
> 
> So here is Lucy Lu Flint and Miss Gracie Flint


So cute!



JaimeK said:


> I finished my Disney sets for my boys!
> Here are my almost 3-year old's (Shirts are iron-on transfers the DISigners helped me with!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the 7 month old's sets (I made him several onesies, not too many shorts):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Cars birthday banner for the upcoming birthday party!


Loves your boy's outfits!  LOVE that banner!  So cool!



MyCathryn said:


> Thanks again for inspiring me to try something I never thought I could do.  I cant wait to try my next applique.


Love that Pooh dress!  Love Crystal Palace too!


----------



## teresajoy

Hi guys! Remember me??  

I just wanted to let everyone know Heather and I are doing fine, we've just been busy lately. I am going to try to get all caught up on here before I need to start the new thread!  


Ok, I am up way to late again, so I'm off to bed!! 

Night all!


----------



## Tinka_Belle

Thanks for the compliments on the Twilight bag. The pictures were done on the ink jet printer fabric with the adhesive backing. I thought that it was the heat set kind, but it isn't. I am just hoping that they won't peel off. They seem pretty secure though.

I also made her these bows. I used the tutorial that is posted here on the Dis. 





One of Jenna's friends told her that she was very cool because she has the Twilight books, the movie and because she now has a messenger bag that I made her. Well I guess now she is super cool, because she has the bows to match.


----------



## minnie2

mickimousemama said:


> Well I ended up going all out  guess I just got carried away.. Plus I made her doll Gracie a complete outfit and she was REALLY sad that she didn't get a skirt too.
> Sooooooo
> 
> I ended up doing a corset, this is my first time Ever doing one, and I think for "winging it" it turned out really well, especially since she was sleeping.. and yes I am that mean mom that would slip it on and off of her while she slept.. can you say SOUND sleeper?
> 
> So here is Lucy Lu Flint and Miss Gracie Flint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that skirt is WAYYYYYY too much to wear buckled in a harnessed Carseat LOL so she will not be wearing that as we travel.  and after I read the comments on here I think I just might try doing a peasant style top out of knit.  I can't go buy anything but I'm thinking maybe I could find some of DH's old t-shirts and use one of those since they are size 3X I should have enough material to use
> 
> Thanks for everyone's input it is GREATLY appretiated!!


That turned out great!  I love the Pirate fabric!  I have similar fabric for my dd but I aven't done anything wit it yet....



JaimeK said:


> I finished my Disney sets for my boys!
> Here are my almost 3-year old's (Shirts are iron-on transfers the DISigners helped me with!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the 7 month old's sets (I made him several onesies, not too many shorts):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Cars birthday banner for the upcoming birthday party!


I LOVE little boys sets!!!!!



surfergirl602 said:


> Okay - I've been seeing all these amazing appliques people are doing - can some one let me in on the secret on how to do them?  Are they iron on or something?  On online tutorial somewhere?  I'm new to this sewing thing so I'm trying to pick up as many tricks on the trade as possible!  lol


If you go to the 1st page of the book marks there is a great tutorial by heather!  


MyCathryn said:


> I previously shared the first Disney Dress I made for my DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the second Disney Dress I finished for dinner at 1900 Park Fare. It is my second applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the third dress for dinner at Crystal Palace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for inspiring me to try something I never thought I could do.  I cant wait to try my next applique.


All so pretty!  My fav is the 1st one though!  I love this style dress!  Now i just need to find a pattern to make one for Nikki!



teresajoy said:


> Hi guys! Remember me??
> 
> I just wanted to let everyone know Heather and I are doing fine, we've just been busy lately. I am going to try to get all caught up on here before I need to start the new thread!
> 
> 
> Ok, I am up way to late again, so I'm off to bed!!
> 
> Night all!


Hey I think I know you???



Tinka_Belle said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the Twilight bag. The pictures were done on the ink jet printer fabric with the adhesive backing. I thought that it was the heat set kind, but it isn't. I am just hoping that they won't peel off. They seem pretty secure though.
> 
> I also made her these bows. I used the tutorial that is posted here on the Dis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of Jenna's friends told her that she was very cool because she has the Twilight books, the movie and because she now has a messenger bag that I made her. Well I guess now she is super cool, because she has the bows to match.


I want some!  They are so cute!  Can you email me those pictures you sent me the oter day please the links didn't work!!!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Carla-(or anyone who can answer my question)

Regarding the A-line pattern...

I have trouble with the front having a bit of a point to it right in the center(at the hem line) (this would be where the fabric is folding when cutting) instead of smoothly going across, I noticed some of the "I made this" photo examples did the same thing- what am I doing wrong and how do I NOT do this the next time I make this up?


----------



## Stephres

I am back too, lurking...

I am taking over as PTA president next year at the kids' school so they want me included in everything so I will know what I am doing next year. It is really taking a lot of time. Today I get to lead my first meeting (eek!).

Our spring carnival is coming up and I want to make something for the silent auction. What do you think would bring in the most money? Last year I made a dress and it did ok, about $30. Throw out your ideas please, you guys are so creative!

Megan said the highlight of her trip was meeting Bolt, so here she is:






I think the highlight of the trip for Jacob was the American Idol show:






Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## minnie2

I just needed some thing simple after that Tink patchwork before I started my nieces.
Pj's for Kyle.  Please ignore the chocolate face and the lovely scratch just in time for picture day today!
Oh and his dirty blankie and yelowie!  Neither leave his side!  He has been carting around blankie since he was a few months and yellowie since he was 3 or 4 I can't remember.  I just know my mom got him at the Atlanta zoo.  Both have also been to WDW!  and Yellowie even has his own Custom!  
﻿
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Here are some pj's I made Nikki yesterday.  I didn't have enough fabric.  I only had a yard so I had to make due!  I am just glad she will still let me make her things with this kind of fabric even if it is just pj's!




 Yes that is snow in the background It only ended up to be a dusting but still!!!!!  I am not a happy camper!
Yup that is also a Mickey TV in the background too.  I need to put it away.  eventually I want to put it in the kitchen but we don't have a receiver for it yet....  Santa brought the kids a new tv for Christmas to Mickey had to goMickey was out dated...

 Oh and I forgot to mention to all you fellow boutiquers with older girls believe it or not some of them still really like the little girlie ruffl stuff.  When my girlfriends little girl opened her pink ruffled up dress with allt he ruffles in the back I had 2 3rd graders( 9 yrs old!) say they wanted one!!!!!!  So I may try to modify the pattern for my gf other dd for her bday in June!


----------



## MommyBoo!

Tinka_Belle said:


> I finally sewed something. Jenna wanted a new school bag. Her friend got a Twilight bag that had Edward and Bella on it. When we went to Wal-Mart to get one they didn't have anymore of the Edward and Bella ones, so I told her that I could make her one with Edward and Bella on it. Well long story short we ended up having to buy a new printer to be able to print out the images. i am glad that it is done. The whole thing ended up being a small nightmare. The front is supposed to look like a scrapbook page. I don't scrapbook so I don't know if it looks like one or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the inside pocket.



Tessa, my 11 year (well, 12 this Saturday), loves this!  She thought it looked very cool.  She just started reading Twilight last week and has finished the first two books.



mickimousemama said:


> Well I ended up going all out  guess I just got carried away.. Plus I made her doll Gracie a complete outfit and she was REALLY sad that she didn't get a skirt too.
> Sooooooo
> 
> I ended up doing a corset, this is my first time Ever doing one, and I think for "winging it" it turned out really well, especially since she was sleeping.. and yes I am that mean mom that would slip it on and off of her while she slept.. can you say SOUND sleeper?
> 
> So here is Lucy Lu Flint and Miss Gracie Flint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for everyone's input it is GREATLY appretiated!!



Chloe (dd5) loves the pink pirate outfit!



JaimeK said:


> I finished my Disney sets for my boys!
> Here are my almost 3-year old's (Shirts are iron-on transfers the DISigners helped me with!):



They are all wonderful and I love the banner.



MyCathryn said:


> I previously shared the first Disney Dress I made for my DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for inspiring me to try something I never thought I could do.  I cant wait to try my next applique.



They are all adorable.  I think my favorite is the Pooh one.  We love Crystal Palace.



Tinka_Belle said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the Twilight bag. The pictures were done on the ink jet printer fabric with the adhesive backing. I thought that it was the heat set kind, but it isn't. I am just hoping that they won't peel off. They seem pretty secure though.
> 
> I also made her these bows. I used the tutorial that is posted here on the Dis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of Jenna's friends told her that she was very cool because she has the Twilight books, the movie and because she now has a messenger bag that I made her. Well I guess now she is super cool, because she has the bows to match.



Those are very cool.



Stephres said:


> I am back too, lurking...
> 
> I am taking over as PTA president next year at the kids' school so they want me included in everything so I will know what I am doing next year. It is really taking a lot of time. Today I get to lead my first meeting (eek!).
> 
> Our spring carnival is coming up and I want to make something for the silent auction. What do you think would bring in the most money? Last year I made a dress and it did ok, about $30. Throw out your ideas please, you guys are so creative!
> 
> Megan said the highlight of her trip was meeting Bolt, so here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the highlight of the trip for Jacob was the American Idol show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday everyone!



Looks like you had a lot of fun!  Good luck with the PTA!  I thought the set you posted with the mini eye spy bag was super cute.  Or, how about a coupon for a pair of Mickey Head applique t-shirts with a pic showing what they look like.  Or, maybe a set of beach towel board shorts (from the easy fit pattern) with a matching cover up top?  Or, a bag for the moms?  That was what I bid on at the last school auction we had.



minnie2 said:


> I just needed some thing simple after that Tink patchwork before I started my nieces.
> Pj's for Kyle.  Please ignore the chocolate face and the lovely scratch just in time for picture day today!
> Oh and his dirty blankie and yelowie!  Neither leave his side!  He has been carting around blankie since he was a few months and yellowie since he was 3 or 4 I can't remember.  I just know my mom got him at the Atlanta zoo.  Both have also been to WDW!  and Yellowie even has his own Custom!
> ﻿
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pj's I made Nikki yesterday.  I didn't have enough fabric.  I only had a yard so I had to make due!  I am just glad she will still let me make her things with this kind of fabric even if it is just pj's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is snow in the background It only ended up to be a dusting but still!!!!!  I am not a happy camper!
> Yup that is also a Mickey TV in the background too.  I need to put it away.  eventually I want to put it in the kitchen but we don't have a receiver for it yet....  Santa brought the kids a new tv for Christmas to Mickey had to goMickey was out dated...
> 
> Oh and I forgot to mention to all you fellow boutiquers with older girls believe it or not some of them still really like the little girlie ruffl stuff.  When my girlfriends little girl opened her pink ruffled up dress with allt he ruffles in the back I had 2 3rd graders( 9 yrs old!) say they wanted one!!!!!!  So I may try to modify the pattern for my gf other dd for her bday in June!



Very cute!  I love making pjs.  They are cute, much appreciated and (most of the time) fast.

And, you are lucky you only got a dusting.  Here in Oswego, we have a nice thick blanket of snow.    Although, Emma, my chocolate Lab, is thrilled - she loves snow.  Tilly, our yellow lab, goes out and is back in in record time - she hates the snow.


----------



## Twins+2more

Stephres said:


> I am back too, lurking...
> 
> 
> 
> Our spring carnival is coming up and I want to make something for the silent auction. What do you think would bring in the most money? Last year I made a dress and it did ok, about $30. Throw out your ideas please, you guys are so creative!
> 
> So, how about some bolt and american idol crayon roll ups or coloring bags with crayon pocket?  Or you could do a swap of all your fabrics and show some photos of a couple easy outfits you have made over the years and it can be a custom silent auction....OUTFIT of your CHOICE.  Good luck, have fun wiht it!


----------



## The Moonk's Mom

Haganfam5 said:


> Thank you for all of the compliments!  I think I am happy with it now. After a little tweeking here is the final result:



That is too cute!!!



mickimousemama said:


>




Good use of the old stash!  Turned out very cute!!!



danicaw said:


>



I think your final product turned out great!  I know what you mean about the seam ripper and ruffles....ugh!  That was me ans Katie's birthday outfit!  I thought I would go nuts before I got done with it!



fussymonkey said:


> Hello everybody,
> I just wanted to post and thank you all for a sleepless night  I am planning a trip to Disney for my family, and came across this tread, and fell in love with the many beautiful projects you all are doing. Looking at your work lead me to Etsy, to an adorable pillowcase polkadot dress with a Minnie applique, which brought me to "wow, that doesn't look so hard, I wonder if I could do that", which lead me to the fabric store. I bought a pattern and some fabric to try my hand and see if I could make a sundress for DD. Thus the sleepless night
> 
> I just wanted to let you know you've all inspired me. While I don't seem to have any natural talent for sewing (the armholes on this dress are lookin ROUGH) its certianly been an fun adventure, and I'm enjoying it. So thank you all



Oh welcome to the nights where you lay awake sewing in your mind and then you get up at weird hours to sew or stay up all night just to see how it look when it is done!  



MyCathryn said:


> Thank you for showing me that I can make an applique too!!  I never thought I could do it.  So here is the 5th pillowcase dress I have made for my Daughter with my very first applique.




VERY CUTE!  And great job on the applique!



my*2*angels said:


> I made these minnie korkers to wear on crocs.  What do you all think about these?  Please give me your honest opinion.  I was also thinking about making bows to go on them as well.




They are cute!  I would so wear those!



Twins+2more said:


> Okay, some drama today.  My husband walked downstairs this morning to two men in the house.  VERY stressful.  Called the police, got the report - got a very good finger/hand print.



First!

Next...great outfit!



lovesdumbo said:


> Finally took pictures of last weekend's projects and finished them up.
> 
> I made DS a pair of PJ's for our AKL stay.  Thanks to Steph for posting something (an I spy pillow?) using this fabric.  I knew it would be perfect for AKL PJ's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> I made an adult Mickey & Walt using a rigger T from Old Navy.  I really should have used 2 layers of stabilizer though.  I won't make that mistake again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this morning I finished a bowling shirt for DS to wear on the sunrise safari.  I haven't put the buttons on yet.  I stole those off an old worn out pair of DH's pants.  I might see if I can find anything I like better.



Love all the outfits!  Great job...But now I may have to make me a Mickey and Walt shirt....hmmmm...



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Ok ladies - here is the skirt with the tulle trimmed - Joci LOVES it! And I have to say I do too.



She looks so cute and like she really loves it!  Good job!



Tinka_Belle said:


>



You did a great job.  I just started reading Twilight last night.  It is a very easy read as you all said.  I haven't decided if I like it yet or not...we will know by the end of the week.  



mickimousemama said:


> So here is Lucy Lu Flint and Miss Gracie Flint



Really nice!  I know you guys will have a great time having your adventrue!



JaimeK said:


> I finished my Disney sets for my boys!
> Here are my almost 3-year old's (Shirts are iron-on transfers the DISigners helped me with!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Cars birthday banner for the upcoming birthday party!




Great outfits...and a birthday banner!  Wow!  That looks so cool!



Stephres said:


> I am back too, lurking...
> 
> I am taking over as PTA president next year at the kids' school so they want me included in everything so I will know what I am doing next year. It is really taking a lot of time. Today I get to lead my first meeting (eek!).
> 
> Our spring carnival is coming up and I want to make something for the silent auction. What do you think would bring in the most money? Last year I made a dress and it did ok, about $30. Throw out your ideas please, you guys are so creative!
> 
> Megan said the highlight of her trip was meeting Bolt, so here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the highlight of the trip for Jacob was the American Idol show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday everyone!


Love the Bolt pic...we just got the movie last weekend and I have yet to watch it.



minnie2 said:


> ﻿



Love the PJ's and the blankie!  



BTW thanks for all the compliments eveyone gave on the Big Give outfit!  You guys know how to make a girl feel good!


And  Mini rant!  Why do they not put tags in the back of little kids clothes all of the time.  Poor Timmy gets so mad when he puts his pants on and the tag is in the front...he always puts them on backwards and when I tell him they are, he says  the tag is in the back...see!


----------



## MyCathryn

For Minnie2:

This is the pattern I work off of and adapt to my needs.  Super easy and super cute.
http://www.andersonsplace.net/sewing/pillow_case_dress.htm


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

I am so excited I found this fabric on that (auction site), this morning & bought it...It was a bit expensive compared to what I would normally pay..but the first time I saw that I wanted it!! It was a buy-it-now option...and comes in 2yd increments!! They do have more available to! I think I am in heaven today! Now what to make with it!


----------



## MyCathryn

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I am so excited I found this fabric on that (auction site), this morning & bought it...It was a bit expensive compared to what I would normally pay..but the first time I saw that I wanted it!! It was a buy-it-now option...and comes in 2yd increments!! They do have more available to! I think I am in heaven today! Now what to make with it!



That is so pretty!  Great find.  Cant wait to see what it becomes.


----------



## tricia

Happy Dance here too.  Check out the Ticker.  I just booked 7 Nights at AKL for free dining.   Kids are getting a bit big for the little doubles at the values.  Thought bunk beds would be great for them this year.



Stephres said:


> I think the highlight of the trip for Jacob was the American Idol show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday everyone!



Love the Bolt pic.  My kids haven't seen it yet, but I have a feeling the Easter Bunny will be dropping it off for DS 7



minnie2 said:


> ﻿



Cute PJs, and I thought we had a no apologizing for the way our kids or houses look rule?!?!!?

Tinka_belle  cool Twilight bag.  I just finished reading the first book (it is my son;s book, he is almost thru it)  Now if I can just convince the easter bunny to bring him New Moon I can start on that this weekend. 

Mickimouse mama - love the pink pirate outfit.  Hope you have fun on your adventure

Mycathryn - very cute pillow case dresses.  Love the pooh one.  I really like that fabric.

JamieK - great boys shirts.  I think I will have to be making some like that for our trip in Sept.

Lovesdumbo - DH just saw the Walt and Mickey shirt and feels he needs one for our trip.  I really like how it looks with the ringer T.


----------



## tricia

whew, just looked at my own ticker and thought, 'It's a good thing they changed ADR's from 180 to 90 days, as I am already past 180'  This is short notice for me.  I am usually like 2 years ahead with everything.


----------



## billwendy

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I am so excited I found this fabric on that (auction site), this morning & bought it...It was a bit expensive compared to what I would normally pay..but the first time I saw that I wanted it!! It was a buy-it-now option...and comes in 2yd increments!! They do have more available to! I think I am in heaven today! Now what to make with it!




HI - what did you search under? i checked minnie mouse fabric pink, and it didnt come up...


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

billwendy said:


> HI - what did you search under? i checked minnie mouse fabric pink, and it didnt come up...




Search like this....

use disney as search word...in the all categories search....then when you can go into sub categories click on the more categories option...then into crafts and then into sewing and supplies...then i went into most recently listed...it was a page or 2 in...

I also just looked up the seller id:   fabric_addiction

That should get you there. If not let me know.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

This was the tagline for it:

2y Rare Disney Pink Minnie Hawaiian Cotton Quilt FaBRic


If you can beleive it I spent almost 2 hours last night going through the fabric that came up...by doing it the other way...there was over 1000+ items....and did it of course as least amount of time left...and this was like almost the last stinkin item!!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Trica,

Congrats on the trip!  We will be there around the same time also but at CSR and BCV.  It is such a good time with MNSSHP, FD, F&W and hot summer days!  We just love AKV but wanted to use the pool at BCV since it will hot.  Also we have access to Epcot and world showcase with all that great food!  

I hope we can just meet to say Hi.


----------



## tricia

MinnieVanMom said:


> Trica,
> 
> Congrats on the trip!  We will be there around the same time also but at CSR and BCV.  It is such a good time with MNSSHP, FD, F&W and hot summer days!  We just love AKV but wanted to use the pool at BCV since it will hot.  Also we have access to Epcot and world showcase with all that great food!
> 
> I hope we can just meet to say Hi.



I would love to meet you.  We will try to make plans later when we each have an idea of what parks what days.


----------



## jessica52877

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I am so excited I found this fabric on that (auction site), this morning & bought it...It was a bit expensive compared to what I would normally pay..but the first time I saw that I wanted it!! It was a buy-it-now option...and comes in 2yd increments!! They do have more available to! I think I am in heaven today! Now what to make with it!



 Why did my finger just buy more fabric!


----------



## phins_jazy

jessica52877 said:


> Why did my finger just buy more fabric!



 LOL!!! Enjoy your new fabric.


----------



## angelztreazurez

do you have any more left ??


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

jessica52877 said:


> Why did my finger just buy more fabric!



I know...I couldn't help it either...when I got up this morning my boyfriend had sent me an email it said....Really, was this necessary...I think you have a problem! LOL!

I think I am going to have to get another paypal acct!

I just checked the listing..it said 1 more was available.


----------



## Jennia

MyCathryn said:


> I previously shared the first Disney Dress I made for my DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the second Disney Dress I finished for dinner at 1900 Park Fare. It is my second applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the third dress for dinner at Crystal Palace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for inspiring me to try something I never thought I could do.  I cant wait to try my next applique.



Those turned out super cute and looks like you did a great job on the appliques! 



Tinka_Belle said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the Twilight bag. The pictures were done on the ink jet printer fabric with the adhesive backing. I thought that it was the heat set kind, but it isn't. I am just hoping that they won't peel off. They seem pretty secure though.
> 
> I also made her these bows. I used the tutorial that is posted here on the Dis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of Jenna's friends told her that she was very cool because she has the Twilight books, the movie and because she now has a messenger bag that I made her. Well I guess now she is super cool, because she has the bows to match.



Oooh, cute! Believe it or not, I have a fellow Mommy friend who would love those for herself! I think she's bought every single Twilight product so far lol. 



mickimousemama said:


> Well I ended up going all out  guess I just got carried away.. Plus I made her doll Gracie a complete outfit and she was REALLY sad that she didn't get a skirt too.
> Sooooooo
> 
> I ended up doing a corset, this is my first time Ever doing one, and I think for "winging it" it turned out really well, especially since she was sleeping.. and yes I am that mean mom that would slip it on and off of her while she slept.. can you say SOUND sleeper?
> 
> So here is Lucy Lu Flint and Miss Gracie Flint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course that skirt is WAYYYYYY too much to wear buckled in a harnessed Carseat LOL so she will not be wearing that as we travel.  and after I read the comments on here I think I just might try doing a peasant style top out of knit.  I can't go buy anything but I'm thinking maybe I could find some of DH's old t-shirts and use one of those since they are size 3X I should have enough material to use
> 
> Thanks for everyone's input it is GREATLY appretiated!!



Wow, that is really cute, love the whole set. What kind of doll is that? She's super adorable!



JaimeK said:


> I finished my Disney sets for my boys!
> Here are my almost 3-year old's (Shirts are iron-on transfers the DISigners helped me with!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the 7 month old's sets (I made him several onesies, not too many shorts):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Cars birthday banner for the upcoming birthday party!



Yay! Love all the bright colors and the matching Nemo sets. 


Stephres said:


> I am back too, lurking...
> 
> I am taking over as PTA president next year at the kids' school so they want me included in everything so I will know what I am doing next year. It is really taking a lot of time. Today I get to lead my first meeting (eek!).
> 
> Our spring carnival is coming up and I want to make something for the silent auction. What do you think would bring in the most money? Last year I made a dress and it did ok, about $30. Throw out your ideas please, you guys are so creative!
> 
> Megan said the highlight of her trip was meeting Bolt, so here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the highlight of the trip for Jacob was the American Idol show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday everyone!



Cute Ariel outfit in the photo. No ideas for spring carnival, though. =P



minnie2 said:


> I just needed some thing simple after that Tink patchwork before I started my nieces.
> Pj's for Kyle.  Please ignore the chocolate face and the lovely scratch just in time for picture day today!
> Oh and his dirty blankie and yelowie!  Neither leave his side!  He has been carting around blankie since he was a few months and yellowie since he was 3 or 4 I can't remember.  I just know my mom got him at the Atlanta zoo.  Both have also been to WDW!  and Yellowie even has his own Custom!
> ﻿
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pj's I made Nikki yesterday.  I didn't have enough fabric.  I only had a yard so I had to make due!  I am just glad she will still let me make her things with this kind of fabric even if it is just pj's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that is snow in the background It only ended up to be a dusting but still!!!!!  I am not a happy camper!
> Yup that is also a Mickey TV in the background too.  I need to put it away.  eventually I want to put it in the kitchen but we don't have a receiver for it yet....
> 
> Oh and I forgot to mention to all you fellow boutiquers with older girls believe it or not some of them still really like the little girlie ruffl stuff.  When my girlfriends little girl opened her pink ruffled up dress with allt he ruffles in the back I had 2 3rd graders( 9 yrs old!) say they wanted one!!!!!!  So I may try to modify the pattern for my gf other dd for her bday in June!



Those are great jammies!



mom2prettyprincess said:


> I am so excited I found this fabric on that (auction site), this morning & bought it...It was a bit expensive compared to what I would normally pay..but the first time I saw that I wanted it!! It was a buy-it-now option...and comes in 2yd increments!! They do have more available to! I think I am in heaven today! Now what to make with it!




*gasp* I love it! 

I finished a bit of stuff this weekend, despite being sick now with whatever dd had. BUT we finally had nice weather, so Daddy took her out to play which allowed me to sew on the machine for about 40 minutes. Yay!


----------



## angelztreazurez

I was able to get this fabric today @ my JoAnn's and most of what i have has been spoken for on the swap board, but my favorite lady at JoAnn's was able to locate more for me, but not alot & I already have it ordered and on the way, to be shipped to me tomorrow!!! There were only 3 JoAnn's in the United States that had any left and I ordered it all since I knew everyone on this board liked it so much...You guys have inspired me to sew things other than pillowcases...So I put in a little extra work to get you all some of the fabric that most said it was hard to find!! I actually just happened to stumble upon it in JoAnn on Friday. If anyone wants any let me know...just PM me...[/QUOTE]


any chance you have some left ???


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

angelztreazurez said:


> I was able to get this fabric today @ my JoAnn's and most of what i have has been spoken for on the swap board, but my favorite lady at JoAnn's was able to locate more for me, but not alot & I already have it ordered and on the way, to be shipped to me tomorrow!!! There were only 3 JoAnn's in the United States that had any left and I ordered it all since I knew everyone on this board liked it so much...You guys have inspired me to sew things other than pillowcases...So I put in a little extra work to get you all some of the fabric that most said it was hard to find!! I actually just happened to stumble upon it in JoAnn on Friday. If anyone wants any let me know...just PM me...




any chance you have some left ???[/QUOTE]

yep i do...how much were you wanting?


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

billwendy said:


> Hi April!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever do anything curious George?
> 
> Wendy



I will be making a couple George outfits for my youngest (16m) a multi layer tulle skirt & corset top - using a fabric book panel from Joann's & I am not sure what other outfit with a red george fabric.


----------



## jessica52877

I keep forgetting to say what a cute idea the CARS banner was! I either try to comment on all or nothing but all takes a LONG time and I have been so busy lately! I do LOVE all that has been posted though! Love the boys outfits and the pillowcase dresses and the pirate outfits!


----------



## surfergirl602

mickimousemama said:


> On the very first page of this thread you will find an AWESOME tutorial on how to do appliques  I learned from my mom, but she does them this same way.



Thanks!  I have no idea HOW I could have missed this - I have read the entire thread!  (yeah, too much time on my hands I guess!)


----------



## ibesue

Another drive by posting!  I am trying to get that dumb ole patchwork set finished.  Now I have an issue with the top...

Everything posted is super cute.  As a group, you keep outdoing yourselves!!  

Just wanted to say to Leslie....  I see your Mrs. T and the stepsisters are up on the pulse!!  Congrats!!


----------



## t-beri

I finally got around to scanning my 3D ultrasound pick of the Littlest!  Here ya go!!






Isn't technology amazing???


----------



## Tracie

Aww  T so cute!  I wish they had that high-tech ultrasound when I was PG with my boys.  Every time we showed ours to anyone we had to point out (in the blob) "there's a head,  a foot and so on"  We couldn't really see it either!

Tracie


----------



## eyor44

t-beri said:


> I finally got around to scanning my 3D ultrasound pick of the Littlest!  Here ya go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't technology amazing???



Oh WOW! I have never seen anything like it before. Amazing.


----------



## eyor44

Here is the shirt I did for the Little Warrior Big Give. I made shirts for the entire family, but will only post pics of one. Amy (aka M_I_C_K_E_Y) did the design for me.


----------



## mickimousemama

Jennia said:


> Wow, that is really cute, love the whole set. What kind of doll is that? She's super adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> !



She is a Friends 2B made Doll.  Eliana made her last year while we were up at the Mall of America, they are incorporated with Build-A-Bear.  She has held up really well, although we did have her re-stuffed while there in December because her head started to wobble a bit


----------



## tricia

t-beri said:


> I finally got around to scanning my 3D ultrasound pick of the Littlest!  Here ya go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't technology amazing???



That is amazing.  Too cute.



Tracie said:


> Aww  T so cute!  I wish they had that high-tech ultrasound when I was PG with my boys.  Every time we showed ours to anyone we had to point out (in the blob) "there's a head,  a foot and so on"  We couldn't really see it either!
> 
> Tracie



I'm with you.  It was like, see, here is the head, and the back like this.... And people were just saying awww, ever cute when you knew they had no idea what they were looking at.  Now, you see a REAL BABY.  Super cool


----------



## adoptionmomma4

t-beri said:


> I finally got around to scanning my 3D ultrasound pick of the Littlest!  Here ya go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't technology amazing???



WOW T- that is amazing.  I have also never seen a 3-D ultra sound picture.  Do you know if the new little is going to be a boy or a girl?


----------



## minnie2

Stephres said:


> I am back too, lurking...
> 
> I am taking over as PTA president next year at the kids' school so they want me included in everything so I will know what I am doing next year. It is really taking a lot of time. Today I get to lead my first meeting (eek!).
> 
> Our spring carnival is coming up and I want to make something for the silent auction. What do you think would bring in the most money? Last year I made a dress and it did ok, about $30. Throw out your ideas please, you guys are so creative!
> 
> Megan said the highlight of her trip was meeting Bolt, so here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the highlight of the trip for Jacob was the American Idol show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday everyone!


I am jealous you guys meet Bolt!  We love that movie!
How was AI?  Jacob sure looks like he is enjoying it.

Congratulations on the PTA!  



The Moonk's Mom said:


> You did a great job.  I just started reading Twilight last night.  It is a very easy read as you all said.  I haven't decided if I like it yet or not...we will know by the end of the week.
> 
> 
> Love the PJ's and the blankie!
> 
> 
> And  Mini rant!  Why do they not put tags in the back of little kids clothes all of the time.  Poor Timmy gets so mad when he puts his pants on and the tag is in the front...he always puts them on backwards and when I tell him they are, he says  the tag is in the back...see!


You will LOVE TWILIGHT!    Frankly the 1st book to me isn't as good as the rest by a long stretch!  I actually just bought the Directors notebook at Wally world today.

I hear you on the tag thing Kyle always puts his pants on backward.  Then again he puts shirts on wrong too even when he knows the icture goes in the front!



MyCathryn said:


> For Minnie2:
> 
> This is the pattern I work off of and adapt to my needs.  Super easy and super cute.
> http://www.andersonsplace.net/sewing/pillow_case_dress.htm


Thanks!!!!


t-beri said:


> I finally got around to scanning my 3D ultrasound pick of the Littlest!  Here ya go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't technology amazing???


OMG the baby is gorgeous!!!


----------



## teresajoy

minnie2 said:


> I just needed some thing simple after that Tink patchwork before I started my nieces.
> Pj's for Kyle.  Please ignore the chocolate face and the lovely scratch just in time for picture day today!
> Oh and his dirty blankie and yelowie!  Neither leave his side!  He has been carting around blankie since he was a few months and yellowie since he was 3 or 4 I can't remember.  I just know my mom got him at the Atlanta zoo.  Both have also been to WDW!  and Yellowie even has his own Custom!
> ﻿
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pj's I made Nikki yesterday.  I didn't have enough fabric.  I only had a yard so I had to make due!  I am just glad she will still let me make her things with this kind of fabric even if it is just pj's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


I love them Marlo!!! So cute!!!

Arminda still loves me to make clothes for her too, and she is is almost 11. 


jessica52877 said:


> Why did my finger just buy more fabric!


 Bad finger! I am looking at that, then I started looking at the brown one she has up too. I will NOT buy it, I will NOT! 



surfergirl602 said:


> Thanks!  I have no idea HOW I could have missed this - I have read the entire thread!  (yeah, too much time on my hands I guess!)



I don't know! It's right there in the first post after the big "STOP, read this "  



t-beri said:


> I finally got around to scanning my 3D ultrasound pick of the Littlest!  Here ya go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't technology amazing???




Oh, Tifani, I just love these 3D ultrasound pictures!!! Heather had them with both Sawyer and Tessa. You can really see what the baby looks like in these, it is so cool! And, your Littlest Little is adorable! 


eyor44 said:


> Here is the shirt I did for the Little Warrior Big Give. I made shirts for the entire family, but will only post pics of one. Amy (aka M_I_C_K_E_Y) did the design for me.



Great job!!! Make sure you post on the Big Give board when you mail them out. (And, if you did already, thanks!)


----------



## teresajoy

*And, speaking of Big Gives....

Today is the ship date for the Little Warrior Big Give (Marenna)

Please make sure you use Priority Mail and update your shipping status on the Big Give Board after you ship. 

Thanks everyone!!! *​


----------



## Jennia

t-beri said:


> I finally got around to scanning my 3D ultrasound pick of the Littlest!  Here ya go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't technology amazing???



AWWW love the U/S photo! We had these done with Violet, but had to go to a special place and pay way too much $$$. I was paranoid they might not have gotten the sex right since they did that U/S way early with us, and wanted to have confirmation. Were you able to have this done at your dr's office? 



mickimousemama said:


> She is a Friends 2B made Doll.  Eliana made her last year while we were up at the Mall of America, they are incorporated with Build-A-Bear.  She has held up really well, although we did have her re-stuffed while there in December because her head started to wobble a bit



Ooh, thanks for the link! I'll have to see if they have one by us-I've only seen Build a Bear in our closest mall (and I'm already getting tired of that place, lol, feels like we're in there waaaaay too often!). 

Found this in my photobucket, sort of shows the stripwork skirt I made for dd to match the shirt she was wearing (not that you can tell since she wore a hoody all day long!). And yes, those are strings hanging on one side that I forgot to cut off, lol! That's what happens when you're sewing a few minutes before getting on the plane:


----------



## MinnieVanMom

t-beri said:


> I finally got around to scanning my 3D ultrasound pick of the Littlest!  Here ya go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't technology amazing???




That is just amazing how you can see the baby, not just try to figure it out like in the old days.  Congrats!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

tricia said:


> I would love to meet you.  We will try to make plans later when we each have an idea of what parks what days.



That will be great!  It is such long time away yet that I have not even looked at ADR's until I can get park hours.  So it is just wait.  I did put a ticker to remind me when I have to make the ADR's at the 90 day mark.



jessica52877 said:


> Why did my finger just buy more fabric!


  Bad fingers!  Actually great that you got more fabric.  What are you going to make.


----------



## t-beri

Nope, we don't know what it is, other than CUTE.  Yep, had it done in the Dr's office.  they charged me like $5 for the 3D pic though and it's just one of those tiny ones on the paper from the U/S machine, but whatever it's pretty cool. he offered to let us take a picture w/ our cell phone but I just paid he $5
...t.


----------



## kimmylaj

Stephres said:


> I am back too, lurking...
> 
> I am taking over as PTA president next year at the kids' school so they want me included in everything so I will know what I am doing next year. It is really taking a lot of time. Today I get to lead my first meeting (eek!).
> 
> Our spring carnival is coming up and I want to make something for the silent auction. What do you think would bring in the most money? Last year I made a dress and it did ok, about $30. Throw out your ideas please, you guys are so creative!
> 
> Megan said the highlight of her trip was meeting Bolt, so here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the highlight of the trip for Jacob was the American Idol show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday everyone!


jacob looks so grown up and megan looks like she is having a lot of fun with bolt.  



t-beri said:


> I finally got around to scanning my 3D ultrasound pick of the Littlest!  Here ya go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't technology amazing???


absolutely amazing and adorable to boot

tomorrow is my daughter mia's eye surgery , lots of you were so helpful when i asked about it a few months ago when it was first suggested.  if you pray ,could you just send up a quick one for my little girl tomorrow? thanks so much               kim


----------



## surfergirl602

I have many many many queen size sheets that I was just going to toss since we don't have a queen size bed anymore.  But then I thought... I could practice sewing with them!  (I'm relearning - haven't sewn since freshman year of high school on my own) So.....  what can I make with sheets?  I was thinking pjs - Egyptian cotton pj's would be soooo comfy!  (for the kids)  Any ideas that would be easy for a novice?

Melissa


----------



## DisneyKings

I'm using Tink pillowcases to make a simply sweet shirt.  I have the bodice pieces sewn to the strap & am to the part where you topstitch across the top of the bodice.  Since it has Tink's hair at the top, but not all the way across, which color top thread do I use???  If I use purple she'll have a purple seam across her hair, if I use yellow, it will show a lot on the 2 sides of her head, but prob not as bad looking as purple across her hair.  This is my first time doing something like this, so PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## 3goofyboys

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I am so excited I found this fabric on that (auction site), this morning & bought it...It was a bit expensive compared to what I would normally pay..but the first time I saw that I wanted it!! It was a buy-it-now option...and comes in 2yd increments!! They do have more available to! I think I am in heaven today! Now what to make with it!



MUST STOP BUYING FABRIC!  I love this, just bought some & I have no idea what I might use it for.  Is that wrong?



t-beri said:


> I finally got around to scanning my 3D ultrasound pick of the Littlest!  Here ya go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't technology amazing???



Adorable!!

Did you have a full ultrasound done with the 3-D machine or just a face shot?  We had the full thing done with Noah because our doctor's office was offering it as a perk to lure in new patients and I found the whole thing pretty disturbing.  But, that was because Noah was smushed against my uterus so we could only see part of his face and he was crying (apparently they do that even in utero) so he looked pretty odd.  You got a great shot!!



surfergirl602 said:


> I have many many many queen size sheets that I was just going to toss since we don't have a queen size bed anymore.  But then I thought... I could practice sewing with them!  (I'm relearning - haven't sewn since freshman year of high school on my own) So.....  what can I make with sheets?  I was thinking pjs - Egyptian cotton pj's would be soooo comfy!  (for the kids)  Any ideas that would be easy for a novice?
> 
> Melissa



You must make Carla-C's Easy Fit pants from youcanmakethis.com.  They are super duper easy, quick to whip up, and look great.  Plus the pattern is for a huge range of sizes, so you can use it for years!


----------



## tricia

DisneyKings said:


> I'm using Tink pillowcases to make a simply sweet shirt.  I have the bodice pieces sewn to the strap & am to the part where you topstitch across the top of the bodice.  Since it has Tink's hair at the top, but not all the way across, which color top thread do I use???  If I use purple she'll have a purple seam across her hair, if I use yellow, it will show a lot on the 2 sides of her head, but prob not as bad looking as purple across her hair.  This is my first time doing something like this, so PLEASE HELP!!!!



I would try a few stitches of each and then decide which I liked better.  Sometimes you can be surprised, by how much the colour of topstitching DOES NOT show if you are just using a regular straight stitch.


----------



## NaeNae

kimmylaj said:


> jacob looks so grown up and megan looks like she is having a lot of fun with bolt.
> 
> 
> absolutely amazing and adorable to boot
> 
> tomorrow is my daughter mia's eye surgery , lots of you were so helpful when i asked about it a few months ago when it was first suggested.  if you pray ,could you just send up a quick one for my little girl tomorrow? thanks so much               kim



Prayers for Mia's surgery and for you while you wait.


----------



## NaeNae

DisneyKings said:


> I'm using Tink pillowcases to make a simply sweet shirt.  I have the bodice pieces sewn to the strap & am to the part where you topstitch across the top of the bodice.  Since it has Tink's hair at the top, but not all the way across, which color top thread do I use???  If I use purple she'll have a purple seam across her hair, if I use yellow, it will show a lot on the 2 sides of her head, but prob not as bad looking as purple across her hair.  This is my first time doing something like this, so PLEASE HELP!!!!



Sometimes I actually change the thread in the middle of topstitching so it will match.  If I think it is going to effect the look then I will, otherwise I just use one color.


----------



## jessica52877

MinnieVanMom said:


> Bad fingers!  Actually great that you got more fabric.  What are you going to make.





3goofyboys said:


> MUST STOP BUYING FABRIC!  I love this, just bought some & I have no idea what I might use it for.  Is that wrong?



Nope! Not wrong at all. I don't really have any idea either and honestly I am sure whatever I want to do that I'll need more then I got of it. I did think of just making a mickey head for me. I have always loved that fabric.



NaeNae said:


> Sometimes I actually change the thread in the middle of topstitching so it will match.  If I think it is going to effect the look then I will, otherwise I just use one color.



I was going to say that! If it is really noticable and something that you don't want to see change it out. But I would probably just use yellow. I am fine with seeing topstitching but I probably would prefer to see yellow on purple vs through the hair.


----------



## EnchantedPrincess

t-beri said:


> Isn't technology amazing???



That is so amazing!



eyor44 said:


>



Very cute!!





DisneyKings said:


> I'm using Tink pillowcases to make a simply sweet shirt.  I have the bodice pieces sewn to the strap & am to the part where you topstitch across the top of the bodice.  Since it has Tink's hair at the top, but not all the way across, which color top thread do I use???  If I use purple she'll have a purple seam across her hair, if I use yellow, it will show a lot on the 2 sides of her head, but prob not as bad looking as purple across her hair.  This is my first time doing something like this, so PLEASE HELP!!!!



I would change thread to match. 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


>



That turned out really cute!



Twins+2more said:


> They did get scared and run.  the goof balls were nice enough to leave a crisp fingerprint on the window too.  so when they dusted it came up strong and clear.  We feel very violated.  Wednesday ADT is installing an alarm and we bought more locks.  I just hate that my husband leaves out of town on the week days.  We are going to take the CCW (carring a consealed weapon) saftey course and get a pistol for safety.  Im home alone with the 4 girls all by myself.  I know to keep it safe, locked, separate, and in a safe.  I know I woulnt sleep that well tonight.



Glad that everyone is safe and OK, and glad that you will be getting an alarm on Wednesday.  We got one installed when we bought the house, and I don't think I would live without one again.   I armed the house at all times...when I am out and also when I am home.


----------



## 3goofyboys

NaeNae said:


> Sometimes I actually change the thread in the middle of topstitching so it will match.  If I think it is going to effect the look then I will, otherwise I just use one color.



I was going to say this too.  If you don't want to change thread in the middle, I'd go with yellow.  A purple strip on yellow hair might stand out a bit!


----------



## disneymomof1

Question Alert !!! I know that you can buy those premade rouching (sp?)  to use as decoration on clothing. I have seen them somewhere but now when I want to buy I cannont find them.  I know they may be available in quilting stores but I am looking to buy online.  Anybody have any idea where I could find these.  Thanks so much !!!!!! Lisa


----------



## mrsmiller

disneymomof1 said:


> Question Alert !!! I know that you can buy those premade rouching (sp?)  to use as decoration on clothing. I have seen them somewhere but now when I want to buy I cannont find them.  I know they may be available in quilting stores but I am looking to buy online.  Anybody have any idea where I could find these.  Thanks so much !!!!!! Lisa



I do not know if you are talking about the trim ruffles (for example eyelet)that you buy premade by the yard...(eyelet,organza,etc)

for example

http://www.joann.com/joann/search/s...1110&keywords=eyelet+trim+&_requestid=2215304

I usually buy trimming at the store as they have a better variety and more assortment of colors but do a search on premade trimmings that should help

HTH

Linnette


----------



## danicaw

mom2prettyprincess said:


> I am so excited I found this fabric on that (auction site), this morning & bought it...It was a bit expensive compared to what I would normally pay..but the first time I saw that I wanted it!! It was a buy-it-now option...and comes in 2yd increments!! They do have more available to! I think I am in heaven today! Now what to make with it!



Oh, I love it! Can't wait to see what you do with it 



disneymomof1 said:


> Question Alert !!! I know that you can buy those premade rouching (sp?)  to use as decoration on clothing. I have seen them somewhere but now when I want to buy I cannont find them.  I know they may be available in quilting stores but I am looking to buy online.  Anybody have any idea where I could find these.  Thanks so much !!!!!! Lisa



I don't know if they have pre-made rouching, but I have purchased things from M&J Trimming before... they have a good online store (mjtrim).


----------



## jham

t-beri said:


> I finally got around to scanning my 3D ultrasound pick of the Littlest! Here ya go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't technology amazing???


 
Yep, definitely looks like a boy! but seriously, Littlest is adorable!



DisneyKings said:


> I'm using Tink pillowcases to make a simply sweet shirt. I have the bodice pieces sewn to the strap & am to the part where you topstitch across the top of the bodice. Since it has Tink's hair at the top, but not all the way across, which color top thread do I use??? If I use purple she'll have a purple seam across her hair, if I use yellow, it will show a lot on the 2 sides of her head, but prob not as bad looking as purple across her hair. This is my first time doing something like this, so PLEASE HELP!!!!


 
I'm one of those that would change the thread color.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

I am so crushed, got an email from the online store I ordered the horses on light blue and multi colored butterfiles and they are sold out of both fabrics! Grrr!


----------



## bclydia

Woohooo! I finished my first big give outfit.
Well, it's almost finished.  I need buttons for the A-line first and then it will be done. 
Eleora agreed to model it for me and I did take pictures.  I'll post them as soon as I can get hubby to transfer them to the computer for me.  I would do it but it requires his laptop.  
Anyway, I just wanted to post because I'm excited to know I actually did it!!


----------



## Twins+2more

LOOK AT MY TICKER ! ! !


----------



## SallyfromDE

JaimeK said:


> I finished my Disney sets for my boys!
> Here are my almost 3-year old's (Shirts are iron-on transfers the DISigners helped me with!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the 7 month old's sets (I made him several onesies, not too many shorts):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Cars birthday banner for the upcoming birthday party!



 Everything is great! The banner is cool!! I'll have to do that in our Nascar room. 



MyCathryn said:


> I previously shared the first Disney Dress I made for my DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the second Disney Dress I finished for dinner at 1900 Park Fare. It is my second applique.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the third dress for dinner at Crystal Palace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for inspiring me to try something I never thought I could do.  I cant wait to try my next applique.



These are all so adorable! 



The Moonk's Mom said:


> And  Mini rant!  Why do they not put tags in the back of little kids clothes all of the time.  Poor Timmy gets so mad when he puts his pants on and the tag is in the front...he always puts them on backwards and when I tell him they are, he says  the tag is in the back...see!



My nephew has a pair of shorts with the tag in the front. So he wears them backwards since the tag is supposed to go in the back. We are always yelling at him that he has his shorts on wrong. I don't know why my sister just doesn't get rid of them! 



mom2prettyprincess said:


> I am so excited I found this fabric on that (auction site), this morning & bought it...It was a bit expensive compared to what I would normally pay..but the first time I saw that I wanted it!! It was a buy-it-now option...and comes in 2yd increments!! They do have more available to! I think I am in heaven today! Now what to make with it!



I forgot I have this! I got it about a year ago on  I think the weight is like scrubs. Maybe I'll do something for out trip this year. Isn't it the most adorable?


----------



## 3goofyboys

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> I am so crushed, got an email from the online store I ordered the horses on light blue and multi colored butterfiles and they are sold out of both fabrics! Grrr!


Well now that's just cruel!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Stephres said:


> I am back too, lurking...
> 
> I am taking over as PTA president next year at the kids' school so they want me included in everything so I will know what I am doing next year. It is really taking a lot of time. Today I get to lead my first meeting (eek!).
> 
> Our spring carnival is coming up and I want to make something for the silent auction. What do you think would bring in the most money? Last year I made a dress and it did ok, about $30. Throw out your ideas please, you guys are so creative!
> 
> Megan said the highlight of her trip was meeting Bolt, so here she is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the highlight of the trip for Jacob was the American Idol show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday everyone!


Great pictures!  I LOVED Bolt & Rhino when I saw them in Jan too and I hadn't even see the movie yet.   Good luck with the PTA!



minnie2 said:


> ﻿


Cute PJ's!



The Moonk's Mom said:


> Love all the outfits!  Great job...But now I may have to make me a Mickey and Walt shirt....hmmmm...


Thanks!  I might make me a Walt & Mickey T.  I think my DS will wear his on my birthday as we are going to MK so I was thinking I might try to make one with Walt holding a bunch of Mickey balloons but I'm worried that if I push the design down to accommodate the balloons it might put Walt's or Mickey's hands in the wrong place.



tricia said:


> Lovesdumbo - DH just saw the Walt and Mickey shirt and feels he needs one for our trip.  I really like how it looks with the ringer T.


Thanks!  I think you have to make one for your DH.  My DH's only Disney request is not to go.  I like the look of the rigger T but would use 2 layers of stabilizer if you use an Old Navy T.



t-beri said:


> I finally got around to scanning my 3D ultrasound pick of the Littlest!  Here ya go!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't technology amazing???


WOW!!!!!! So cool!  How beautiful!



eyor44 said:


> Here is the shirt I did for the Little Warrior Big Give. I made shirts for the entire family, but will only post pics of one. Amy (aka M_I_C_K_E_Y) did the design for me.


Great job!



Jennia said:


> Found this in my photobucket, sort of shows the stripwork skirt I made for dd to match the shirt she was wearing (not that you can tell since she wore a hoody all day long!). And yes, those are strings hanging on one side that I forgot to cut off, lol! That's what happens when you're sewing a few minutes before getting on the plane:


How cute is your DD!!!!!  Cute skirt too!



kimmylaj said:


> tomorrow is my daughter mia's eye surgery , lots of you were so helpful when i asked about it a few months ago when it was first suggested.  if you pray ,could you just send up a quick one for my little girl tomorrow? thanks so much               kim


Prayers for Mia.



surfergirl602 said:


> I have many many many queen size sheets that I was just going to toss since we don't have a queen size bed anymore.  But then I thought... I could practice sewing with them!  (I'm relearning - haven't sewn since freshman year of high school on my own) So.....  what can I make with sheets?  I was thinking pjs - Egyptian cotton pj's would be soooo comfy!  (for the kids)  Any ideas that would be easy for a novice?
> 
> Melissa


Easy Fit PJ pants or even capris would be a great way to start.  I bet the sheets would make nice sundresses too.


----------



## karamat

disneymomof1 said:


> Question Alert !!! I know that you can buy those premade rouching (sp?)  to use as decoration on clothing. I have seen them somewhere but now when I want to buy I cannont find them.  I know they may be available in quilting stores but I am looking to buy online.  Anybody have any idea where I could find these.  Thanks so much !!!!!! Lisa




Michael Miller makes something called Ruffle Rack - it looks like ruffled rick rack.  I've seen it at jcaroline.com 
http://www.jcarolinecreative.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?page=JC/CTGY/2533


----------



## disneymomof1

karamat said:


> Michael Miller makes something called Ruffle Rack - it looks like ruffled rick rack.  I've seen it at jcaroline.com
> http://www.jcarolinecreative.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?page=JC/CTGY/2533



That's exactly what I was looking for.  I just found it on the Michael Miller website, I was trying to figure out how to post a pic of it but it seems I can't figure that out.  Thanks so much !!!  I have to figure out to post pictures, I finished DD Easter dress, it's Carla's A Line, came together good, but the side that you have to hand sew shut looks a bit wonky, obviously I need to brush up on my hand sewing skills.  Check out my ticker, talked DH into staying on dis property in September, when he has a conference, now DD and I won't have to worry about taking taxis to the parks while he is slaving away learning about the exciting world of Environmental Storage Tank and Confined Space


----------



## DisneyKings

OK thanks for all the advice about topstiching--DD1's only had a little purple, so I just used yellow all the way across then I changed color on DD3's.  I wasn't sure if I should do that or if it would look like too much with all the backstitching...so I'm glad ya'll told me that was the way to go!  Thanks!

My latest issue....my machine keeps pulling the top thread underneath & making a huge mess underneath!  Do I need to adjust the tension, I've tried it both ways a little & it doesn't seem to be doing right.  Any suggestions???  Thanks!


----------



## DisneyKings

So, I have the simply sweet shirt bodices done--I planned on just doing a double thickness ruffle on the bottom.  When I tried it on DD1, it's way small!  She wears an 18 mos & I made the size 1, figuring size 2 would be too big.  I held up the pattern to her back & it looked like it would fit fine, but didn't take into acct her round little belly!  It would have to be like a 3.5" ruffle & this will prob turn out to be a 1-time use shirt since it's tight.  Do I need to just start over & do a size 2?  Any suggestions?  Here are pix:





  (she wouldn't stand up for the pix)


----------



## jessica52877

How about adding on a strip of fabric before you add the ruffle. Just to lengthen it. Or you could probably do a double ruffle. Do the first 4 inches and 2nd two inches that sets on top of the 4 inch one. Never tried either but they both sound good in my head right now.


----------



## t-beri

DisneyKings said:


> So, I have the simply sweet shirt bodices done--I planned on just doing a double thickness ruffle on the bottom.  When I tried it on DD1, it's way small!  She wears an 18 mos & I made the size 1, figuring size 2 would be too big.  I held up the pattern to her back & it looked like it would fit fine, but didn't take into acct her round little belly!  It would have to be like a 3.5" ruffle & this will prob turn out to be a 1-time use shirt since it's tight.  Do I need to just start over & do a size 2?  Any suggestions?  Here are pix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she wouldn't stand up for the pix)



Did you maybe use the empire waist pattern and not the natural waist length?  I agree w/ Jess, you could just add a strip of contrasting fabric to lengthen it a bit...or skip the shirts and make them dresses and pair the skirts w/ some tees


----------



## DisneyKings

t-beri said:


> Did you maybe use the empire waist pattern and not the natural waist length?  I agree w/ Jess, you could just add a strip of contrasting fabric to lengthen it a bit...or skip the shirts and make them dresses and pair the skirts w/ some tees



I just double checked & I used the natural waist--I think maybe it's just b/c she's between sizes?  DD3's will be ok, it looks a little high the way she's standing, but I think it will be fine with a normal ruffle.

How do you attach a double ruffle?  I'm so new to all this.  My paperwork & laundry are severely neglected as I'm trying to get this done!


----------



## jessica52877

DisneyKings said:


> I just double checked & I used the natural waist--I think maybe it's just b/c she's between sizes?  DD3's will be ok, it looks a little high the way she's standing, but I think it will be fine with a normal ruffle.
> 
> How do you attach a double ruffle?  I'm so new to all this.  My paperwork & laundry are severely neglected as I'm trying to get this done!



The same as one ruffle but make the longest ruffle first and then place the shorter on top. Ruffle as usual (through both at the same time) and then attach just like it was one piece of fabric.


----------



## DisneyKings

jessica52877 said:


> The same as one ruffle but make the longest ruffle first and then place the shorter on top. Ruffle as usual (through both at the same time) and then attach just like it was one piece of fabric.



Would I want them both double thickness or just hem them single thickness?  I have a ruffler that I plan to use so I didn't know if 2 double thickness ruffles would be too thick to put in there...  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

I love everything that was posted this weekend!!  
I found the cutest shoes at Wal mart and I will post the pic tomorrow.


----------



## bclydia

Hello
I have a question.
I've decided to make a set of placemats for our dining table and I've pieced the tops of them together.  What should I put between the layers?  I have a second fabric for the back of the placemats but I think quilt batting feels too thick for the middle layer.  What do people usually use?
Any thoughts?
Thanks bunches!


----------



## jessica52877

DisneyKings said:


> Would I want them both double thickness or just hem them single thickness?  I have a ruffler that I plan to use so I didn't know if 2 double thickness ruffles would be too thick to put in there...  Thanks for the help!



I would hem them so they are single thickness.


----------



## VanessasMom

Ok, I am done with the POTC set for dd. (I'll post pics soon) Now I am working on a Winnie the Pooh set. I think am going to incorporate some ruffles on the back. When you sew the ruffles onto the panel, do you flip them up (right side to right side) and sew it and then flip them down and topstitch? Or do I not need to topstitch? If no topstitiching, do you finish the edge before stitching it on so there are no frays? TIA!!


----------



## Stephres

DisneyKings said:


> I just double checked & I used the natural waist--I think maybe it's just b/c she's between sizes?  DD3's will be ok, it looks a little high the way she's standing, but I think it will be fine with a normal ruffle.
> 
> How do you attach a double ruffle?  I'm so new to all this.  My paperwork & laundry are severely neglected as I'm trying to get this done!



I have a lot of experience with this, as I have a long child. When I tried this top on her it was way too short so I made a double ruffle, one 2 inches wide and the other four. I hemmed them and then ran gathering stitches through them together and attached to the top. I hope this helps!






Thanks for all the suggestions for the silent auction. I am going on a field trip today with Jacob's 4th grade class so I am going to talk to the girls and see what they would like.


----------



## minnie2

teresajoy said:


> I love them Marlo!!! So cute!!!
> 
> Arminda still loves me to make clothes for her too, and she is is almost 11.


thanks!  I love that Arminda still likes you to make stuff for her!  


kimmylaj said:


> tomorrow is my daughter mia's eye surgery , lots of you were so helpful when i asked about it a few months ago when it was first suggested.  if you pray ,could you just send up a quick one for my little girl tomorrow? thanks so much               kim


Prayers said!  Good luck to you both.  



surfergirl602 said:


> I have many many many queen size sheets that I was just going to toss since we don't have a queen size bed anymore.  But then I thought... I could practice sewing with them!  (I'm relearning - haven't sewn since freshman year of high school on my own) So.....  what can I make with sheets?  I was thinking pjs - Egyptian cotton pj's would be soooo comfy!  (for the kids)  Any ideas that would be easy for a novice?
> 
> Melissa


P'j's would be good.  or play clothes.  I am assuming since they are sheets they are worn and will be nice and snugly.



DisneyKings said:


> So, I have the simply sweet shirt bodices done--I planned on just doing a double thickness ruffle on the bottom.  When I tried it on DD1, it's way small!  She wears an 18 mos & I made the size 1, figuring size 2 would be too big.  I held up the pattern to her back & it looked like it would fit fine, but didn't take into acct her round little belly!  It would have to be like a 3.5" ruffle & this will prob turn out to be a 1-time use shirt since it's tight.  Do I need to just start over & do a size 2?  Any suggestions?  Here are pix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she wouldn't stand up for the pix)


I like the idea of the double ruffle that Jessica mentioned.  
As for the top stitching when all else fails I use white.  



bclydia said:


> Hello
> I have a question.
> I've decided to make a set of placemats for our dining table and I've pieced the tops of them together.  What should I put between the layers?  I have a second fabric for the back of the placemats but I think quilt batting feels too thick for the middle layer.  What do people usually use?
> Any thoughts?
> Thanks bunches!


what about fusible fleece?  



VanessasMom said:


> Ok, I am done with the POTC set for dd. (I'll post pics soon) Now I am working on a Winnie the Pooh set. I think am going to incorporate some ruffles on the back. When you sew the ruffles onto the panel, do you flip them up (right side to right side) and sew it and then flip them down and topstitch? Or do I not need to topstitch? If no topstitiching, do you finish the edge before stitching it on so there are no frays? TIA!!


 I edge everything 1st with my over casing stitch then most of the time I go back and over case the pieces together then top stitch going up.  Dos that make sense?



*SEWING MACHINE QUESTION???
All of the sudden my brand new machine decides the threader isn't going to work  I tried changing the needle in case it was bent and it wasn't lining up.  That didn't work.  i have done the old fashioned turned it off and on but nothing!  Any suggestions?  I am sure I can take it back to the place I got it and ask them to replace it but I don't think that should be happening after only a few months!  I got it in February!

*


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

Good Moooor-niiiiing!!!!!
IT'S HERE!!!!
Just checked and Carla's new pattern is finally here- it's under "What's New"

Yay!!!

Now Carla, did you see my question about my Aline? Here are a couple examples of what I'm talking about..


[/img]


----------



## jessica52877

Stephres said:


> I have a lot of experience with this, as I have a long child. When I tried this top on her it was way too short so I made a double ruffle, one 2 inches wide and the other four. I hemmed them and then ran gathering stitches through them together and attached to the top. I hope this helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions for the silent auction. I am going on a field trip today with Jacob's 4th grade class so I am going to talk to the girls and see what they would like.



Great minds think alike! 

Let me know what you decide to do for the auction. I am a good copy cat and looking for something myself.


----------



## DisneyMOM09

This is the newest thing to come off of my sewing table. My DD2 picked out the fabric and has told me that she is wearing it when we eat at the castle!! she loves these bubble skirted dresses! Please excuse the messy hair, it's almost bedtime in this picture. she HAD to put on her dress so she could dance with the people on Dancing with the Stars.











Here is my DD9 in her newest dress, she also picked out the fabric. I'm not to sure about the bodice, I'm thinking I need to make some adjustments somewhere. I'm actually thinking about putting in elastic at the top and attach it to the ties to give it more of a gathered look at the neckline?


----------



## revrob

Hey guys!  I've been super busy and been lurking here on and off for the last several days.  This is part of what I've been up to!











I LOVE Carla's new pattern!  You really need it!  Seriously!  I'm planning several more.  It is so versatile.

AbbyGrace is going to wear this on her birthday trip.  Now I need to figure out which character meal to reserve so that she can wear it!


----------



## Haganfam5

DisneyMOM09 said:


> This is the newest thing to come off of my sewing table. My DD2 picked out the fabric and has told me that she is wearing it when we eat at the castle!! she loves these bubble skirted dresses! Please excuse the messy hair, it's almost bedtime in this picture. she HAD to put on her dress so she could dance with the people on Dancing with the Stars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my DD9 in her newest dress, she also picked out the fabric. I'm not to sure about the bodice, I'm thinking I need to make some adjustments somewhere. I'm actually thinking about putting in elastic at the top and attach it to the ties to give it more of a gathered look at the neckline?



I love the bubble dress!!! TOO CUTE and so are your daughter's!  The dress for your d9 is beautiful too! I don't think it needs any adjustments. It looks great on her!



revrob said:


> Hey guys!  I've been super busy and been lurking here on and off for the last several days.  This is part of what I've been up to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE Carla's new pattern!  You really need it!  Seriously!  I'm planning several more.  It is so versatile.
> 
> AbbyGrace is going to wear this on her birthday trip.  Now I need to figure out which character meal to reserve so that she can wear it!



That is just too pretty on her! So cute!


----------



## NaeNae

minnie2 said:


> _SEWING MACHINE QUESTION???
> All of the sudden my brand new machine decides the threader isn't going to work  I tried changing the needle in case it was bent and it wasn't lining up.  That didn't work.  i have done the old fashioned turned it off and on but nothing!  Any suggestions?  I am sure I can take it back to the place I got it and ask them to replace it but I don't think that should be happening after only a few months!  I got it in February!
> 
> _[/B]



Check and see if your needle is all the way up.  My automatic needle threader won't work if the needle isn't in the right position.  Turn your wheel and raise it a little bit and try the threader.  If it still won't work raise your needle a little bit more.  If you have a needle up/down button on your machine then you can hit that and lower your needle and then hit it again and raise it.  It will automatically put it in the right position, not that I would have any experience with this problem.


----------



## mrsklamc

Is the bubble skirt a YCMT pattern?


----------



## SallyfromDE

DisneyKings said:


> So, I have the simply sweet shirt bodices done--I planned on just doing a double thickness ruffle on the bottom.  When I tried it on DD1, it's way small!  She wears an 18 mos & I made the size 1, figuring size 2 would be too big.  I held up the pattern to her back & it looked like it would fit fine, but didn't take into acct her round little belly!  It would have to be like a 3.5" ruffle & this will prob turn out to be a 1-time use shirt since it's tight.  Do I need to just start over & do a size 2?  Any suggestions?  Here are pix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (she wouldn't stand up for the pix)



I think these are adorable. I like the double ruffle idea. Single layer or may be too thick for your ruffling. 



bclydia said:


> Hello
> I have a question.
> I've decided to make a set of placemats for our dining table and I've pieced the tops of them together.  What should I put between the layers?  I have a second fabric for the back of the placemats but I think quilt batting feels too thick for the middle layer.  What do people usually use?
> Any thoughts?
> Thanks bunches!



It's batting, they come in different thicknesses. There is also a fusible fleece. 



DisneyMOM09 said:


> This is the newest thing to come off of my sewing table. My DD2 picked out the fabric and has told me that she is wearing it when we eat at the castle!! she loves these bubble skirted dresses! Please excuse the messy hair, it's almost bedtime in this picture. she HAD to put on her dress so she could dance with the people on Dancing with the Stars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my DD9 in her newest dress, she also picked out the fabric. I'm not to sure about the bodice, I'm thinking I need to make some adjustments somewhere. I'm actually thinking about putting in elastic at the top and attach it to the ties to give it more of a gathered look at the neckline?



The bubble dress is adorable. Both dresses came out great.


----------



## jham

VanessasMom said:


> Ok, I am done with the POTC set for dd. (I'll post pics soon) Now I am working on a Winnie the Pooh set. I think am going to incorporate some ruffles on the back. When you sew the ruffles onto the panel, do you flip them up (right side to right side) and sew it and then flip them down and topstitch? Or do I not need to topstitch? If no topstitiching, do you finish the edge before stitching it on so there are no frays? TIA!!


 
When I ruffle the back of a Vida I will serge the gathering edge of the fabric before I gather it, then gather and stitch it on upside down, then flip it and topstitch it.  If I don't topstitch, the ruffles do not lay well at all.  I didn't serge the first one, and even though I topstitched, a few threads started to ravel a little bit under the ruffle.  You can't see it unless you lift the ruffle...but I know it's there...




DisneyMOM09 said:


> This is the newest thing to come off of my sewing table. My DD2 picked out the fabric and has told me that she is wearing it when we eat at the castle!! she loves these bubble skirted dresses! Please excuse the messy hair, it's almost bedtime in this picture. she HAD to put on her dress so she could dance with the people on Dancing with the Stars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my DD9 in her newest dress, she also picked out the fabric. I'm not to sure about the bodice, I'm thinking I need to make some adjustments somewhere. I'm actually thinking about putting in elastic at the top and attach it to the ties to give it more of a gathered look at the neckline?


 
both dresses are really cute!  Lily calls Dancing With the Stars "the Dancing Barbies" 



revrob said:


> Hey guys! I've been super busy and been lurking here on and off for the last several days. This is part of what I've been up to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE Carla's new pattern! You really need it! Seriously! I'm planning several more. It is so versatile.
> 
> AbbyGrace is going to wear this on her birthday trip. Now I need to figure out which character meal to reserve so that she can wear it!


 

She looks beautiful!  I love the dress!  I see a CASE in my future!


----------



## t-beri

revrob said:


> Hey guys!  I've been super busy and been lurking here on and off for the last several days.  This is part of what I've been up to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE Carla's new pattern!  You really need it!  Seriously!  I'm planning several more.  It is so versatile.
> 
> AbbyGrace is going to wear this on her birthday trip.  Now I need to figure out which character meal to reserve so that she can wear it!





Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Good Moooor-niiiiing!!!!!
> IT'S HERE!!!!
> Just checked and Carla's new pattern is finally here- it's under "What's New"
> 
> Yay!!!



VERY COOL!!! I was just coming to alert everyone too!!  You could still have this ADORABLE dress all sewn up in time for Easter!!!

Shannon, I LOVE the Minnie dot dress!! It will be perfect for a special birthday ADR (you caved, huh??)  
...t.


----------



## bclydia

minnie2 said:


> t
> *SEWING MACHINE QUESTION???
> All of the sudden my brand new machine decides the threader isn't going to work  I tried changing the needle in case it was bent and it wasn't lining up.  That didn't work.  i have done the old fashioned turned it off and on but nothing!  Any suggestions?  I am sure I can take it back to the place I got it and ask them to replace it but I don't think that should be happening after only a few months!  I got it in February!
> 
> *



Hmmm, I don't have any suggestions I don't think.  Perhaps trying a different thread spool?  The first time I threaded my self-threading machine, I was about ready to throw the thing over the balcony after it didn't work 16 times in a row and then I used a different spool of thread, and voila! It worked!




DisneyMOM09 said:


>



This is so cute and so is she!



revrob said:


> Hey guys!  I've been super busy and been lurking here on and off for the last several days.  This is part of what I've been up to!



Okay, this is wonderful! I am definitely buying this pattern.  Your daughter is a doll!!


----------



## DisneyMOM09

mrsklamc said:


> Is the bubble skirt a YCMT pattern?



It sure is. It is the Miss Lily, you can find it on the "What's new" section on YCMT. I really love the pattern and found it was really easy to follow and put together. It is the first pattern for clothing that I have tried from YCMT so I was very impressed. I put the Little Mermaid dress together in a couple of hours and that is with many,many interuptions from my daughter and nephew.


----------



## poohnpigletCA

I got my first Vida pattern in the mail. 

Please post your favorite Vida that you have done. I am looking for inspiration.


----------



## froggy33

Jajone said:


> I'd be willing to help out too. We just got back in january from a Carnival cruise with the kids. I posted these a while back, but will post again. These are just a few of the customs I made, but not the best pics.
> http://



Thanks so much for the offer!  Sorry I haven't gotten back sooner - we just got back from a Florida beach vacation (with NO trip to Disney!!)  It was so fun though!  Now I gotta get to sewing - I have a few other things to finish before I get started on the cruise clothing - we leave in just over 5 weeks!  I really like the cute pirate and crab clothing you made!  So adorable!  If you don't mind, maybe sometime I'll shoot you a PM with some cruise questions!

Jess


----------



## revrob

Haganfam5 said:


> That is just too pretty on her! So cute!





jham said:


> She looks beautiful!  I love the dress!  I see a CASE in my future!





t-beri said:


> Shannon, I LOVE the Minnie dot dress!! It will be perfect for a special birthday ADR (you caved, huh??)
> ...t.





bclydia said:


> Okay, this is wonderful! I am definitely buying this pattern.  Your daughter is a doll!!




Thanks so much, gals!  I loved making this dress!  I can't remember the last time I was actually giddy about something I made.  You gals really know how to keep a girl sewing!  Thanks again!

T- yes, I caved!  The trip is booked, but AbbyGrace doesn't know!  SHHH!   I can't hardly stand myself - I get to make ADR's tomorrow.


----------



## t-beri

I felt the same way Shannon.  I was excited about everything about it. I got the fabric on clearance for about $2 a yd or something a year ago and it has just been waiting for the right project.  

For anyone who is askeered to sew sleeves....this pattern was painless!!  From the sleeves, to the collar and plackets Carla makes it easy.    

And I was super thrilled w/ the way it turned out....till I saw everyone elses!!!  Now I'm just bummed.  

...t.


----------



## revrob

t-beri said:


> I felt the same way Shannon.  I was excited about everything about it. I got the fabric on clearance for about $2 a yd or something a year ago and it has just been waiting for the right project.
> 
> For anyone who is askeered to sew sleeves....this pattern was painless!!  From the sleeves, to the collar and plackets Carla makes it easy.
> 
> And I was super thrilled w/ the way it turned out....till I saw everyone elses!!!  Now I'm just bummed.
> 
> ...t.




Why are you bummed?  Your creation is gorgeous!  Truly!  I love it!


So I started straightening up the sewing room and wanted to start sewing again, but then I got side tracked.  I've decided I HAVE to do some spring cleaning.  I've got AbbyGrace clothes coming out of everywhere.  It's time for the stuff to come out of my sewing closet, and out of hers.  SO, I'm cleaning stuff out.  Hoping they find a good home.  Now I'm on a self inflicted sewing halt until this task is done.  Hopefully it wont take long.


----------



## ibesue

minnie2 said:


> *SEWING MACHINE QUESTION???
> All of the sudden my brand new machine decides the threader isn't going to work  I tried changing the needle in case it was bent and it wasn't lining up.  That didn't work.  i have done the old fashioned turned it off and on but nothing!  Any suggestions?  I am sure I can take it back to the place I got it and ask them to replace it but I don't think that should be happening after only a few months!  I got it in February!
> 
> *



Check the size of needle you are using.  Mine will only work on needles sized 11-14.  I found out by taking my non working threader 50 miles to my dealer!  




DisneyMOM09 said:


> This is the newest thing to come off of my sewing table. My DD2 picked out the fabric and has told me that she is wearing it when we eat at the castle!! she loves these bubble skirted dresses! Please excuse the messy hair, it's almost bedtime in this picture. she HAD to put on her dress so she could dance with the people on Dancing with the Stars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my DD9 in her newest dress, she also picked out the fabric. I'm not to sure about the bodice, I'm thinking I need to make some adjustments somewhere. I'm actually thinking about putting in elastic at the top and attach it to the ties to give it more of a gathered look at the neckline?



Cute!!  Both of them!



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Good Moooor-niiiiing!!!!!
> IT'S HERE!!!!
> Just checked and Carla's new pattern is finally here- it's under "What's New"
> 
> Yay!!!





revrob said:


> Hey guys!  I've been super busy and been lurking here on and off for the last several days.  This is part of what I've been up to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE Carla's new pattern!  You really need it!  Seriously!  I'm planning several more.  It is so versatile.
> 
> AbbyGrace is going to wear this on her birthday trip.  Now I need to figure out which character meal to reserve so that she can wear it!



OMGoodness, I am so excited!!!  I was just about to start Easter dresses for DGD's!!  I will get this pattern first, then start their dresses!!!  So it was easy??  Not too hard??

ETA, all the dresses posted are adorable!!  Your DD's are all so cute!  I love them all!


----------



## froggy33

t-beri said:


> WOO HOO!!! Break out the tickers. Looks like our dates for this years family vacay are booked!! We are going Dec. 6-13th. Tried to get rooms on property but the time share was booked.  I think they are still trying but have booked a room off property anyway.  I am a little bummed not to be going to MNSSHP this year, but if I have my way there may be an Oct. trip to DL (so far DH hasn't said NO) I haven't been to WDW for Christmas EVER though so I am pretty excited!!! Of course this means I won't be able to get away w/ seasonal passes this year and will have to shell out for annuals but whatever



Yeah!  We'll be there for our daughters first trip December 5-12!!  It's not booked yet, but soon.  We're inviting a bunch of family too - so excited!!

Christmas is our favorite time to go!!  It's soooo beautiful!


----------



## MyCathryn

revrob said:


> Hey guys!  I've been super busy and been lurking here on and off for the last several days.  This is part of what I've been up to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What an absolutely beautiful dress.  I love it!!  Your Daughter is so pretty too!!!


----------



## danicaw

Its a beautiful day here and I am soo loving the weather.... so I haven't been getting much done and with company coming in tomorrow I need to put my sewing away for a bit. 

But I love all the new dresses.. I want the new CarlaC and the Miss Lilly, soo cute! And great job to those of you who have already made them!

For any Dan Zanes fans out there... Amazon has a FREE MP3 album right now. I got it last night with a few other things. Seach in the MP3 downloads for "Smile Smile Smile" and you should see the album. It has 7 songs on it, so its not huge, but fun all the same. 
We are making my soon to be  7 year old niece an CD of all our favorite songs (kids are helping). Her parents aren't excited about her getting into Hannah Montana... and we are trying to respect there requests. They don't know Dan Zanes or the Imagination Movers or Ralph's World. So we are trying to put together some of our favorites that aren't tooo young. But I think she and her sisters (5 and 2 years old) will enjoy it also. 

Ok, I am going to lurk for a few days.


----------



## jham

Here is Lily's easter dress:











LOVE this pattern!  The collar and sleeves were in fact quite easy, no pulling or squishing trying to get things to line up! and I used Carla's free sash pattern too!  In fact, I need to get off the computer and go make 2 more sashes.


----------



## my*2*angels

First, let me say JHAM- I saw this dress on the YCMT website this morning and Sydni said " Oh I LOVE that dress!!!!" Great job!  I saw a ton of other familiar faces as well, LOVE ALL OF THE DRESSES!  

NEXT:  I made this pillowcase dress, and now I can't decide what color ribbon to use for the ties!  WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK???





THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!

Mindy


----------



## revrob

ibesue said:


> OMGoodness, I am so excited!!!  I was just about to start Easter dresses for DGD's!!  I will get this pattern first, then start their dresses!!!  So it was easy??  Not too hard??
> 
> ETA, all the dresses posted are adorable!!  Your DD's are all so cute!  I love them all!





MyCathryn said:


> revrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> What an absolutely beautiful dress.  I love it!!  Your Daughter is so pretty too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!  I think AbbyGrace loves it!  I can't wait to make more.  I felt that the dress went together pretty easily.  You do gather the sleeves, but it isn't any more difficult that gathering anything else, in my opinion.  In true Carla fashion, the directions are SO clear thus making it possible for most people to be able to create this dress.  It is very straight forward.  Even the things that I would normally not even think of attempting were spelled out step by step.  I'm no longer afraid!  WOO HOO!
Click to expand...


----------



## revrob

my*2*angels said:


> First, let me say JHAM- I saw this dress on the YCMT website this morning and Sydni said " Oh I LOVE that dress!!!!" Great job!  I saw a ton of other familiar faces as well, LOVE ALL OF THE DRESSES!
> 
> NEXT:  I made this pillowcase dress, and now I can't decide what color ribbon to use for the ties!  WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!
> 
> Mindy



First of all - CUTE dress.  Second - I'd use red polka dotted straps.


----------



## my*2*angels

I was thinking polka dot, but in this mass of ribbon at my house, I don't have the first red polka dot!!!!!!!  BTW:  I LOVE AbbyGrace's new dress!  Seriously, you did a FANTASTIC JOB!  I am still debating on the new pattern.  Can't decide?


----------



## jham

my*2*angels said:


> First, let me say JHAM- I saw this dress on the YCMT website this morning and Sydni said " Oh I LOVE that dress!!!!" Great job! I saw a ton of other familiar faces as well, LOVE ALL OF THE DRESSES!
> 
> NEXT: I made this pillowcase dress, and now I can't decide what color ribbon to use for the ties! WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!
> 
> Mindy


 
I saw that and said definitely red polka dot ribbons!  No pun intended but it would tie everything together.


----------



## Disney 4 Me

revrob said:


> Even the things that I would normally not even think of attempting were spelled out step by step.  I'm no longer afraid!  WOO HOO!



Thanks for saying this! It may have gotten me to purchase this pattern. Sleeves and collars scare me.


----------



## MyCathryn

jham said:


> Here is Lily's easter dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE this pattern!  The collar and sleeves were in fact quite easy, no pulling or squishing trying to get things to line up! and I used Carla's free sash pattern too!  In fact, I need to get off the computer and go make 2 more sashes.



How pretty!  Great job on the dress.  And such a cutie modeling the dress.  Where can I find that pattern?


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

DisneyMOM09 said:


> This is the newest thing to come off of my sewing table. My DD2 picked out the fabric and has told me that she is wearing it when we eat at the castle!! she loves these bubble skirted dresses! Please excuse the messy hair, it's almost bedtime in this picture. she HAD to put on her dress so she could dance with the people on Dancing with the Stars.


Oh, i think this is really cute! Love the sash! Let me know how it is to iron! (that note in the description scared me)



revrob said:


> Hey guys!  I've been super busy and been lurking here on and off for the last several days.  This is part of what I've been up to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AbbyGrace is going to wear this on her birthday trip.  Now I need to figure out which character meal to reserve so that she can wear it!


This is absolutely adorable, i really love the black trim!

WooHoo!
I just did some shopping on YCMT.com! Here's what I bought!
-The new baby bonnet pattern (only 0-12months) so I better make some of those quick for when the new baby comes.
-The Wrap Top and Dress by PatchWorkids
-The Precious Dress by CarlaC (of course)
-The Strappy Sundress by Pretty Baby Boutique 

Now I just need to finish this Pooh quilt, boy am I slow these days. Then I want to do Itty Bitty dress cause they look sooo quick!
Although my parents came for a visit and arrived Sunday evening and just left an hour ago or so. Mom made me some meals and i was able to see my Dad, his mobility has improved since I saw him in early Feb. He kept saying "I don't know what I'm going to be able to do this summer" They just don't know how long the treatments will last, the pain is much better in his lower back, but still has it in his ribs and upper back (cancer in bone and lymphnodes)
Megan was SOOOOO happy to see her Grampy, she would quietly go downstairs to see them as soon as she would wake up in the morning. It's sad to see him want to pick her up, but can't, or he falls asleep after running a few errands. I can't help but wonder how long we have left with "Grampy". I suspect they may know, but aren't telling.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

jham said:


> Here is Lily's easter dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE this pattern!  The collar and sleeves were in fact quite easy, no pulling or squishing trying to get things to line up! and I used Carla's free sash pattern too!  In fact, I need to get off the computer and go make 2 more sashes.



SO CUTE!  I love the fabric choices!


----------



## surfergirl602

revrob said:


> Hey guys!  I've been super busy and been lurking here on and off for the last several days.  This is part of what I've been up to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE Carla's new pattern!  You really need it!  Seriously!  I'm planning several more.  It is so versatile.
> 
> AbbyGrace is going to wear this on her birthday trip.  Now I need to figure out which character meal to reserve so that she can wear it!




What is the name of this pattern - its adorable!!


----------



## revrob

my*2*angels said:


> I was thinking polka dot, but in this mass of ribbon at my house, I don't have the first red polka dot!!!!!!!  BTW:  I LOVE AbbyGrace's new dress!  Seriously, you did a FANTASTIC JOB!  I am still debating on the new pattern.  Can't decide?



Thanks so  much!  For what it's worth, I think you should take the plunge!  it really is a great pattern.



Disney 4 Me said:


> Thanks for saying this! It may have gotten me to purchase this pattern. Sleeves and collars scare me.



I've always been afraid of sleeves and collars too.  No more!  Carla really does spell it out very clearly.



MyCathryn said:


> How pretty!  Great job on the dress.  And such a cutie modeling the dress.  Where can I find that pattern?





surfergirl602 said:


> What is the name of this pattern - its adorable!!




This pattern is found at www.youcanmakethis.com  Look under "what's new".  It is called the Precious Dress by The Scientific Seamstress (Carla C)


----------



## jham

MyCathryn said:


> How pretty! Great job on the dress. And such a cutie modeling the dress. Where can I find that pattern?


 
thanks!  Shannon answered that question with her post just above this one!


----------



## phins_jazy

froggy33 said:


> Yeah!  We'll be there for our daughters first trip December 5-12!!  It's not booked yet, but soon.  We're inviting a bunch of family too - so excited!!
> 
> Christmas is our favorite time to go!!  It's soooo beautiful!



We're going for christmas too!  Oh I can't wait!!!!

This is what I've been up to the past few days.  












This is for a friend who is having is having her second baby, a little boy named Jack.  Normally I do the cakes with all the little travel sized items on the outside of the cake but this time I put them on the INSIDE of the cake and I think I like the look a lot better.  Less cluttered.


----------



## Twins+2more

phins_jazy said:


> We're going for christmas too!  Oh I can't wait!!!!
> 
> This is what I've been up to the past few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for a friend who is having is having her second baby, a little boy named Jack.  Normally I do the cakes with all the little travel sized items on the outside of the cake but this time I put them on the INSIDE of the cake and I think I like the look a lot better.  Less cluttered.




cute diaper cake.  Monkeys are so "in" right now


----------



## twob4him

*Hi everyone!* Love the new Carla Pattern!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

* Revrob* and *Jammy* those dresses are to die for! Seriously cute and it looks so professional...you would never know it was easy! 
*Phins* - love the diaper cake! how many diapers did that take to make???

Here's my Precious Dress....I am going to applique Belle on the apron when I get a chance...its supposed to look like Belle's Provincial dress...











I actually made the top separate from the dress...this pattern is very versatile....






and here's the back....


----------



## my*2*angels

jham said:


> I saw that and said definitely red polka dot ribbons!  No pun intended but it would tie everything together.



LOL!!!  Well, I already knew the answer I guess, but was trying to not have to make a trip to get polka dot ribbon!!!  Thanks for the suggestions!!!!!

phinz-LOVE that diaper cake!  Soooo cute!

Cathy- Your dress is adorable! and you have quite the model there!  LOVE the shades!!!!


----------



## twob4him

my*2*angels said:


> Cathy- Your dress is adorable! and you have quite the model there!  LOVE the shades!!!!


Thanks so much!
My DD glasses are actually those transition lenses....since she has to wear the glasses all the time, I got them for her. She loves them!


----------



## revrob

twob4him said:


> *Hi everyone!* Love the new Carla Pattern!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> * Revrob* and *Jammy* those dresses are to die for! Seriously cute and it looks so professional...you would never know it was easy!
> *Phins* - love the diaper cake! how many diapers did that take to make???
> 
> Here's my Precious Dress....I am going to applique Belle on the apron when I get a chance...its supposed to look like Belle's Provincial dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually made the top separate from the dress...this pattern is very versatile....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the back....



I LOVE THAT DRESS!  I'm trying to figure out if I can "modify" this patten to do something for Ariel.  Any ideas?  I'm wondering if I could do the collarless, sleeveless version and cut the neckline a tad bit lower to make it look like a ball gown neckline.  What do you think?



twob4him said:


> Thanks so much!
> My DD glasses are actually those transition lenses....since she has to wear the glasses all the time, I got them for her. She loves them!



My DS used to have those transitions lenses and he really liked dthem.  I, on the other hand, had them and sorta liked them.  Until the dog ATE them.  When I replaced them, I got regular lenses.  The dog ATE THOSE TOO!  The dog has found a new home.


----------



## twob4him

revrob said:


> I LOVE THAT DRESS!  I'm trying to figure out if I can "modify" this patten to do something for Ariel.  Any ideas?  I'm wondering if I could do the collarless, sleeveless version and cut the neckline a tad bit lower to make it look like a ball gown neckline.  What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> My DS used to have those transitions lenses and he really liked dthem.  I, on the other hand, had them and sorta liked them.  Until the dog ATE them.  When I replaced them, I got regular lenses.  The dog ATE THOSE TOO!  The dog has found a new home.



Ohhhh that would be beautiful! I think that would work!

Ouch about the dog eating the glasses.... and the new home!  He ate himself out of house and home.....


----------



## t-beri

my*2*angels said:


> First, let me say JHAM- I saw this dress on the YCMT website this morning and Sydni said " Oh I LOVE that dress!!!!" Great job!  I saw a ton of other familiar faces as well, LOVE ALL OF THE DRESSES!
> 
> NEXT:  I made this pillowcase dress, and now I can't decide what color ribbon to use for the ties!  WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!
> 
> Mindy


I hate to run w/ the pack but I would use red too.  Can't you make simple straps w/ some of the fabric??  Ribbon ties never work for me


twob4him said:


> *Hi everyone!* Love the new Carla Pattern!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> * Revrob* and *Jammy* those dresses are to die for! Seriously cute and it looks so professional...you would never know it was easy!
> *Phins* - love the diaper cake! how many diapers did that take to make???
> 
> Here's my Precious Dress....I am going to applique Belle on the apron when I get a chance...its supposed to look like Belle's Provincial dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually made the top separate from the dress...this pattern is very versatile....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the back....



I knew it was Belle the first time I saw it Cathy!!!

Ok, so here's my Precious dress, though I wish the pictures were better.






















Too many Lily's???  This is also Lily's Easter dress


----------



## my*2*angels

twob4him said:


> Thanks so much!
> My DD glasses are actually those transition lenses....since she has to wear the glasses all the time, I got them for her. She loves them!



WOW!  How cool is that! They look just like sunglasses!  I want those, but I have to admit that I haven't been to the eye dr in quite some time!


----------



## my*2*angels

twob4him said:


> He ate himself out of house and home.....


----------



## my*2*angels

t-beri said:


> Too many Lily's???  This is also Lily's Easter dress



How cute is that?!!!  I love it and that fabric is AWESOME!


----------



## jessica52877

Cathy , love the Belle dress! I also knew it was Belle without thinking! The blue fabric is adorable and so is your DD! We don't see your kids enough it seems.

T - Lily is darling! I really like what you ended up with. Those fabrics are really cute!

I also agree that red TIES it all together! What a cute little dress.


----------



## revrob

twob4him said:


> Ohhhh that would be beautiful! I think that would work!
> 
> Ouch about the dog eating the glasses.... and the new home!  He ate himself out of house and home.....




YEP!  Ate himself right out of house and home!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Ladies...I'm loving all the dresses made from the new Carla pattern!  Beautiful work everyone!!!  

I'm feeling pretty bad.  I didn't even BUY Aisling an Easter dress because it's always so cold out here on Easter and she usually has to wear boots, hat, winter coat covering it so I figured she could wear a dress she already has.  S(Sick of wasting money on a frilly Easter dress that only gets worn to church and dinner at my aunts) Well weather right now is predicting 60 degrees for Sunday


----------



## 3huskymom

Here's the latest dress I did for Hayleigh. This dress making is totally addicting!


----------



## bclydia

twob4him said:


> Here's my Precious Dress....I am going to applique Belle on the apron when I get a chance...its supposed to look like Belle's Provincial dress...



That is absolutely belle's dress! Love it!!



t-beri said:


>



I really like it!  Lily looks adorable.  
I'm loving all these dresses from the new pattern.  You ladies who got to try it out are so lucky!!



3huskymom said:


> Here's the latest dress I did for Hayleigh. This dress making is totally addicting!



I really like the neckline on this.  Very nice!!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

3huskymom said:


> Here's the latest dress I did for Hayleigh. This dress making is totally addicting!



That's the pattern I used for my very first dress!  I liked it because it wasn't too many pieces for me to screw up!!!

Great job on yours!!!!


----------



## bclydia

So, I've just about finished my first ever Big Give outfit. 
I still need to go and get buttons but that will have to wait until Easter.
I very foolishly gave up buying craft supplies for Lent!   So, I'll get some buttons on it just before I ship it out next week.
Eleora is modeling it for me.  She's a little older than the girl it's for and slightly bigger but it should give us a good idea of what it will look like on her.






Someone (sorry, I forget who it was) made this little girl's big sister a very cute T-shirt and capris so I've made this to co-ordinate.   I hope that's okay.
I had the same dot fabrics and thought it would be sweet.

I spent a fair bit of today finishing up other projects.
Here is a tink dress I made for Eleora.  It's a bit big but I wanted to make sure there was room for a shirt underneath it.  










Also got buttons on a bowling shirt finally so I'll post some pics of it as soon as I can!


----------



## karamat

Just booked our December trip

We'll be there December 6 - 10.

I'm so excited about all the clothes I get to make for DD!  Now to reflect on 2 years of great ideas posted here for inspiration!


----------



## Jennia

Been mostly lurking since dd is still sick-we have to take her to the hospital tomorrow for blood tests and *ugh* a stool sample. 
Love all the new dresses, especially the bubble dress and the new dresses made with Carla's newest pattern-very cute and classic, the Minnie Mouse dot one definitely stands out in my mind! 

Here are the other two things I've finished for the Big Give; I made the bracelet almost two weeks ago, just haven't taken a photo. 





And the drawstring backpack, first thing I've made on a machine (I used Wonder Under on the C and then hand embroidered a backstitch around it-was super easy and fast, and it's one of the few things I've ever made that I'm pleased with):


----------



## tanyaandallie

Hi Ladies!

I'm considering purchasing a new pattern from YouCanMakeThis.com.  I'm considering the Simply Sweet.  Also thinking about the Peasant top/dress.  Do you think the bowling shirt is worth it?  Is it better than what I would get from Simplicity, etc?

Just looking for opinions.  I'm also looking for a pattern that has shirring on the back.  Any suggestions.  

I love all the YCMT patterns but they are so darn pricey!!!


----------



## t-beri

karamat said:


> Just booked our December trip
> 
> We'll be there December 6 - 10.
> 
> I'm so excited about all the clothes I get to make for DD!  Now to reflect on 2 years of great ideas posted here for inspiration!



We'll be there at the same time!!!  We're booked the 6-13th!  I hope it won't be too crowded.    I'm kinda excited about making some Christmas outfits!!!



tanyaandallie said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I'm considering purchasing a new pattern from YouCanMakeThis.com.  I'm considering the Simply Sweet.  Also thinking about the Peasant top/dress.  Do you think the bowling shirt is worth it?  Is it better than what I would get from Simplicity, etc?
> 
> Just looking for opinions.  I'm also looking for a pattern that has shirring on the back.  Any suggestions.
> 
> I love all the YCMT patterns but they are so darn pricey!!!



First.  I HIGHLY recommend all of Carlas patterns.  In my opinion the simply sweet pattern, peasant top and easy fit pants are STAPLES!!!  MUST HAVES.  You can get the easy fits and peasant top in a bundle w/ the stripwork jumper pattern too.
I only have ever made a bowling shirt w/ Carla's pattern but I've heard lots of people say how much easier it was.  That's Carla's MO...she takes stuff that is over complicated in commercial patterns and simplifies it.  She walks you step by step through the most difficult of tasks.

NOW, about the price of the patterns. You get sizes 3-6 months up to 10 years on (most of- if not all)Carlas patterns (not all patterns on YCMT have this range so read whatever patterns you are getting) and you just reprint the pattern in the next size you need. So you can use it to make gifts for other children and the patterns grow w/ your kids and you can use them OVER AND OVER. If you lose a piece you are not totally screwed ( I currently can't find the instructions to a pricey Amy Butler pattern and am SO TICKED!!)  Also whenever there is an update to the pattern like an additional size or detail then your pattern in your YCMT library is updated too.  Carlas patterns are EXTREMELY versatile, I've never had a commercial pattern give me as many options, and her instructions are meticulous.  

OK. Off my Carla C soap box now.


----------



## t-beri

AND just as an aside....The name SIMPLICITY is, I think, misleading.  I've had some not so simple simplicity patterns.


----------



## tanyaandallie

t-beri said:


> AND just as an aside....The name SIMPLICITY is, I think, misleading.  I've had some not so simple simplicity patterns.



I hear you on that!!!  I have the stripwork jumper pattern and LOVE it.  I've used it so much.  My dd is 6 so many of the patterns (other than the Carla patterns) wouldn't work for her anyways.  I just wish she had a bundle with the 3 patterns I wanted!!

You are right, though.  The patterns do grow with my kids so I guess are worth the investment.  Can her pants pattern be made as shorts?  Do they work well as shorts?


----------



## my*2*angels

tanyaandallie said:


> I hear you on that!!!  I have the stripwork jumper pattern and LOVE it.  I've used it so much.  My dd is 6 so many of the patterns (other than the Carla patterns) wouldn't work for her anyways.  I just wish she had a bundle with the 3 patterns I wanted!!
> 
> You are right, though.  The patterns do grow with my kids so I guess are worth the investment.  Can her pants pattern be made as shorts?  Do they work well as shorts?



Ok!  T said it all, but I will tell you that I have made about 5 pair of easy fit pants er capris in the past few days for my girls!  That pattern is a must have!!!!


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

DH thought I was nuts taking a pic of these at WalMart but I told him you all would enjoy them 
 They really look Twisted! 





Also tonight I made these as a Trial run for Saturday BIL is getting married and MIL and I are going to seek into the B&B to plant some of these and a bottle of wine plus a Bath basket.




Ignore the ugly plate it was the first one I grabbed  Also dont try this with the kids home they like to "Help" alittle too much.


----------



## Jajone

I have made DD9 some shorts with the easy fit pattern, but have to say I enlarged the pattern and not sure the legs would be long enough for shorts otherwise. If I make the legs any longer than the actual pattern, they are much too long for shorts IMO. Maybe tomorrow I can post a pic to show you the couple I made with them.


LOOKING FOR INSPIRATION

I want to make a custom for 1900 PF using the stepsisters. DD is 9 so it needs to be age appropriate (something she will want to wear again). I was also hoping to somehow match her as this is a mother/daughter trip. Maybe just some jewelry would be best?? I asked on the design board with really no responses for stepsister designs. Also, I can applique, but am not that great and I don't think I could manage a stepsister applique.


----------



## t-beri

And can TOTALLY be made into shorts.


----------



## *Toadstool*

JaimeK said:


> I finished my Disney sets for my boys!
> Here are my almost 3-year old's (Shirts are iron-on transfers the DISigners helped me with!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the 7 month old's sets (I made him several onesies, not too many shorts):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the Cars birthday banner for the upcoming birthday party!


Everything looks great. Just wanted to say that I LOOOVE that banner. How adorable!



minnie2 said:


> I was at my girlfriends little girl bday party.  the one I made the ruffled up dress, Wubbzy and Tink Patchwork.  Well one of her friends fell in love with the Tink one and my girlfriend kept telling every one how I made it and isn't it great so her GF said she wants one for her DD just let her know how much and what ever it is she will pay for it! How much should I charge???  The woman kept saying for a one of a kind she would pay $70 or $80 but that just seems like so much.  Not that I wouldn't love it but I want to be fair.
> My gf was too funny at the party she kept telling every one to go to my FB page and look at all the stuff I made .  She was such a confidence booster.  Every one seemed to love it!  And a few started asking how much things were but I have o clue what to charge!!


I think that price is cheap. For all the time you spend it is definitely a good price. I wouldn't sew for out for less. I don't see how people sew dresses and sell them for 30 dollars. I think my time is worth alot I guess. 
Your Wubzy dress was adorable. Definitely worth 80 bucks imo!



DisneyKings said:


> My latest issue....my machine keeps pulling the top thread underneath & making a huge mess underneath!  Do I need to adjust the tension, I've tried it both ways a little & it doesn't seem to be doing right.  Any suggestions???  Thanks!


Did you fix this yet? I am a little behind. Sometimes a tiny thread can get caught in the bobbin case or any of that bobbin area stuff and cause this. People call em thread nests. I had problems with this on my embroidery machine, and it turned out to be this TINY thread stuck in the bobbin case in one of the little metal cranies. The bobbin case had to be completely taken apart to find it... little tiny screws and everything. my dealer did it. I would have been scared to unscrew too much on my own!


twob4him said:


> Here's my Precious Dress....I am going to applique Belle on the apron when I get a chance...its supposed to look like Belle's Provincial dress...


I definitely new it was Belle! It is beautiful! 



t-beri said:


> Too many Lily's???  This is also Lily's Easter dress


Not too many Lily's! SHe takes beautiful pictures! That dress is gorgeous. Love the fabric! Chicks are sooo cute!



jham said:


> Here is Lily's easter dress:


WOW! LOVE THIS!! That fabric is just stunning. She looks so cute in that. What fabric is that??
The way you said no squishing makes me want to buy the pattern. I seriously have 3 different patterns that look just like this dress when finished, but I always wonder what is so different about her patterns. I just can't justify the costs when I have so many patterns. I hate that... 
Hubby would have a fit. Read further down to find out why... 



my*2*angels said:


> THANKS FOR YOUR HELP!
> 
> Mindy


I would make white fabric straps. Gathered if possible. Love the chick app!



minnie2 said:


> *SEWING MACHINE QUESTION???
> All of the sudden my brand new machine decides the threader isn't going to work  I tried changing the needle in case it was bent and it wasn't lining up.  That didn't work.  i have done the old fashioned turned it off and on but nothing!  Any suggestions?  I am sure I can take it back to the place I got it and ask them to replace it but I don't think that should be happening after only a few months!  I got it in February!
> *


Is it an automatic needle threader? Some machines like Brother have the kind that you pull down and it really does auto thread. Is that it?
If so.. I've had 2 of them break on me. I'm pretty sure they break quite easily. Mine have broke 2 different ways. Once it wouldn't go down far enough to meet up with the needle eye and the second time it broke off the little metal thingy that you catch the thread on. Both times it cost me 15 dollars to replace the mechanisms. At least it isn't an expensive repair!
I love my needle threader. I guess I need to be more gentle with it.



Eyore4Ever149 said:


> [/img]


I know I pm'd you, but couldn't you just straighten it with a scissor before you stitch it? Or am I just missing something completely? 
I usually don't worry if something is uneven like that because it straightens out when I sew it because I try to sew as straight as possible. 
*CARLA WE NEED YOU! *



revrob said:


> Hey guys!  I've been super busy and been lurking here on and off for the last several days.  This is part of what I've been up to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE Carla's new pattern!  You really need it!  Seriously!  I'm planning several more.  It is so versatile.
> 
> AbbyGrace is going to wear this on her birthday trip.  Now I need to figure out which character meal to reserve so that she can wear it!


Shannon!!! She looks like a little doll in that. Wow!!! Your construction is perfect! I love the black piping and underskirt. Those shoes are fab too!
I love seeing a classic looking dress like this. just makes me 


bclydia said:


> Hello
> I have a question.
> I've decided to make a set of placemats for our dining table and I've pieced the tops of them together.  What should I put between the layers?  I have a second fabric for the back of the placemats but I think quilt batting feels too thick for the middle layer.  What do people usually use?
> Any thoughts?
> Thanks bunches!


I think someone suggested it already, but fleece maybe? You can get pretty thin batting too.



Stephres said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions for the silent auction. I am going on a field trip today with Jacob's 4th grade class so I am going to talk to the girls and see what they would like.


Love that outfit!

*I think DH is getting me a Babylock Evolve!!! 
Castle bed is in the room, and she's sleeping in it right now.
Pictures tomorrow! *


----------



## PrincessKell

Hi everyone!  Well I finally got my needle changed out, finished the crayon roll ups for the big give. and now ready to start sewing a bunch of stuff. What I dont know yet. haha but I am in a mode.  

Georgia stayed home from school, she has an inner and outer ear infection! Poor baby. Hopefully, she will be ok tomorrow. They gave her meds that she actually likes to take. I sooo wish they were all like that because she HATES to take any meds. Its so darn hard to get the kid to take anything. 

I am loving all the stuff being posted!  I can always count on everyone here to get me in the mood to sew. You all rock!


----------



## LouiesMama

Hey all!

Thanks sooooooo much for the kind words about my new pattern and about my eBooks in general!  You ladies (and Tom) are my biggest inspiration, and I am so lucky to have you !  Did you all know that this new eBook was actually Teresa and Heather's idea?  I had considered doing such a style before, but was too chicken!  The gave me the encouragement I needed! 

I am so thrilled to see the dresses that the amazing testers made, too!!!  Their input made the eBook so much better and more understandable!  I can't wait to see more dresses made from this pattern.  Since Louie won't wear dresses (except under extreme duress for fitting purposes), I have to live vicariously!

With regards to the hemline on the aline - the template in the updated version has a gentler curve.  Try that one  .

I'm off to clean my house!  I tend to let the clutter build when I'm writing.  We've got my parents and some of Del's co-workers coming for Easter dinner, so I definitely need to shine things up around here!

Thanks again for all the LOVE!


----------



## revrob

*Toadstool* said:


> I know I pm'd you, but couldn't you just straighten it with a scissor before you stitch it? Or am I just missing something completely?
> I usually don't worry if something is uneven like that because it straightens out when I sew it because I try to sew as straight as possible.
> *CARLA WE NEED YOU! *
> 
> 
> Shannon!!! She looks like a little doll in that. Wow!!! Your construction is perfect! I love the black piping and underskirt. Those shoes are fab too!
> I love seeing a classic looking dress like this. just makes me
> 
> *I think DH is getting me a Babylock Evolve!!!
> Castle bed is in the room, and she's sleeping in it right now.
> Pictures tomorrow! *




I know Carla answered - but I think I would just sew it so that it didn't make a point.  When you get to that section, just sorta curve around rather than coming to a point.  I'm just lazy that way.

Thanks so much for the compliment on the dress.  It IS such a classic look, which is what I so love about this pattern.  BTW- the piping - guess how I did that?  YEP!  On my SERGER!  WOO HOO!  Love that thing!

So, you think you're getting an EVOLVE!  WOW!    You go girl!  Keep me informed - you're gonna love it!


----------



## jessica52877

Tykatmadismomma said:


> DH thought I was nuts taking a pic of these at WalMart but I told him you all would enjoy them
> They really look Twisted!



I totally cut out all the pictures but LOVE the uniforms! They are quite fun looking!

The shoes are cute and definately disney looking! Tell your DH that I enjoyed the picture.



tanyaandallie said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I'm considering purchasing a new pattern from YouCanMakeThis.com.  I'm considering the Simply Sweet.  Also thinking about the Peasant top/dress.  Do you think the bowling shirt is worth it?  Is it better than what I would get from Simplicity, etc?
> 
> Just looking for opinions.  I'm also looking for a pattern that has shirring on the back.  Any suggestions.
> 
> I love all the YCMT patterns but they are so darn pricey!!!



Totally worth the $. I think everyone else has pretty much summed up what I have to say about the patterns though. And I did think the same thing at first but it didn't take long to realize how great it was to have so many different sizes and options.


----------



## minnie2

phins_jazy said:


> We're going for christmas too!  Oh I can't wait!!!!
> 
> This is what I've been up to the past few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for a friend who is having is having her second baby, a little boy named Jack.  Normally I do the cakes with all the little travel sized items on the outside of the cake but this time I put them on the INSIDE of the cake and I think I like the look a lot better.  Less cluttered.


Very cute!  She will love it!



twob4him said:


> Revrob and Jammy those dresses are to die for! Seriously cute and it looks so professional...you would never know it was easy!
> Phins love the diaper cake! how many diapers did that take to make???
> 
> Here's my Precious Dress....I am going to applique Belle on the apron when I get a chance...its supposed to look like Belle's Provincial dress...


Really cute!  I may need to get this pattern.  I was just afraid Nikki was too old for it.  though I could make her the sleeveless version and save the collar version for my niece.  HUMMMMMM.....



t-beri said:


> I hate to run w/ the pack but I would use red too.  Can't you make simple straps w/ some of the fabric??  Ribbon ties never work for me
> 
> 
> I knew it was Belle the first time I saw it Cathy!!!
> 
> Ok, so here's my Precious dress, though I wish the pictures were better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too many Lily's???  This is also Lily's Easter dress


the dress is great!  But seriously when did she get so big????  


Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Ladies...I'm loving all the dresses made from the new Carla pattern!  Beautiful work everyone!!!
> 
> I'm feeling pretty bad.  I didn't even BUY Aisling an Easter dress because it's always so cold out here on Easter and she usually has to wear boots, hat, winter coat covering it so I figured she could wear a dress she already has.  S(Sick of wasting money on a frilly Easter dress that only gets worn to church and dinner at my aunts) Well weather right now is predicting 60 degrees for Sunday


Don't feel bad!  I didn't get Nikki one either nor did I make her one.  She has a dress I got on clearance last yr for one of her school shows and I figured she could wear that.  Easter is not a good holiday for me. It is the last holiday I had with my dad and this yr it falls on his anniversary so this week is my funk week and hopefully next week I can be better.



3huskymom said:


> Here's the latest dress I did for Hayleigh. This dress making is totally addicting!


Really cute!  What pattern is that?



bclydia said:


> So, I've just about finished my first ever Big Give outfit.
> I still need to go and get buttons but that will have to wait until Easter.
> I very foolishly gave up buying craft supplies for Lent!  So, I'll get some buttons on it just before I ship it out next week.
> Eleora is modeling it for me.  She's a little older than the girl it's for and slightly bigger but it should give us a good idea of what it will look like on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone (sorry, I forget who it was) made this little girl's big sister a very cute T-shirt and capris so I've made this to co-ordinate.   I hope that's okay.
> I had the same dot fabrics and thought it would be sweet.
> 
> I spent a fair bit of today finishing up other projects.
> Here is a tink dress I made for Eleora.  It's a bit big but I wanted to make sure there was room for a shirt underneath it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got buttons on a bowling shirt finally so I'll post some pics of it as soon as I can!


Adorable!  



karamat said:


> Just booked our December trip
> 
> We'll be there December 6 - 10.
> 
> I'm so excited about all the clothes I get to make for DD!  Now to reflect on 2 years of great ideas posted here for inspiration!


YAY!



Jennia said:


> Been mostly lurking since dd is still sick-we have to take her to the hospital tomorrow for blood tests and *ugh* a stool sample.
> Love all the new dresses, especially the bubble dress and the new dresses made with Carla's newest pattern-very cute and classic, the Minnie Mouse dot one definitely stands out in my mind!
> 
> Here are the other two things I've finished for the Big Give; I made the bracelet almost two weeks ago, just haven't taken a photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the drawstring backpack, first thing I've made on a machine (I used Wonder Under on the C and then hand embroidered a backstitch around it-was super easy and fast, and it's one of the few things I've ever made that I'm pleased with):


OMG I love the bracelet!  Did you make the Aurora bead?  Nikki LOVES her!  She would flip for that!  
The back pack is cute too.

Good luck with the tests keep us posted


tanyaandallie said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I'm considering purchasing a new pattern from YouCanMakeThis.com.  I'm considering the Simply Sweet.  Also thinking about the Peasant top/dress.  Do you think the bowling shirt is worth it?  Is it better than what I would get from Simplicity, etc?
> 
> Just looking for opinions.  I'm also looking for a pattern that has shirring on the back.  Any suggestions.
> 
> I love all the YCMT patterns but they are so darn pricey!!!


Buy them you won't regret it!  I felt that way too but once I did it and made my 1st outfit there was no turning back!  I was more concerned because Nikki was older and afraid she would out grow them so fast but she still fits into the 8 so I have time and frankly I have upsized some of the patterns to fit her friends who are a 12 and it was super easy!  So they really do last!  I have even used the same pattern to make my niece who is almost 3 stuff.  



tanyaandallie said:


> I hear you on that!!!  I have the stripwork jumper pattern and LOVE it.  I've used it so much.  My dd is 6 so many of the patterns (other than the Carla patterns) wouldn't work for her anyways.  I just wish she had a bundle with the 3 patterns I wanted!!
> 
> You are right, though.  The patterns do grow with my kids so I guess are worth the investment.  Can her pants pattern be made as shorts?  Do they work well as shorts?


You you can make shorts capris  or pants!  



Tykatmadismomma said:


> DH thought I was nuts taking a pic of these at WalMart but I told him you all would enjoy them
> They really look Twisted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also tonight I made these as a Trial run for Saturday BIL is getting married and MIL and I are going to seek into the B&B to plant some of these and a bottle of wine plus a Bath basket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the ugly plate it was the first one I grabbed  Also dont try this with the kids home they like to "Help" alittle too much.


Yummy!
Love the name of the team!  



*Toadstool* said:


> I think that price is cheap. For all the time you spend it is definitely a good price. I wouldn't sew for out for less. I don't see how people sew dresses and sell them for 30 dollars. I think my time is worth alot I guess.
> Your Wubzy dress was adorable. Definitely worth 80 bucks imo!
> 
> 
> Is it an automatic needle threader? Some machines like Brother have the kind that you pull down and it really does auto thread. Is that it?
> If so.. I've had 2 of them break on me. I'm pretty sure they break quite easily. Mine have broke 2 different ways. Once it wouldn't go down far enough to meet up with the needle eye and the second time it broke off the little metal thingy that you catch the thread on. Both times it cost me 15 dollars to replace the mechanisms. At least it isn't an expensive repair!
> I love my needle threader. I guess I need to be more gentle with it.
> 
> *I think DH is getting me a Babylock Evolve!!!
> Castle bed is in the room, and she's sleeping in it right now.
> Pictures tomorrow! *


thank you!  Would you believe that Wubbzy dress is almost too small on the little girl already!  I told her mom I would add a piece and make it bigger for her.

 Yes It is a brother machine and my guess is it is broken.  To be honest I better not have to even pay $15 to fix it!  It is a $700 machine and I just got it in February!  I need to bring it to the dealer.  He is usually good about it.  So either he can exchange the machine or fix it asap!  For that kind of money it should ot be breaking so new!  



LouiesMama said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Thanks sooooooo much for the kind words about my new pattern and about my eBooks in general!  You ladies (and Tom) are my biggest inspiration, and I am so lucky to have you !  Did you all know that this new eBook was actually Teresa and Heather's idea?  I had considered doing such a style before, but was too chicken!  The gave me the encouragement I needed!
> 
> I am so thrilled to see the dresses that the amazing testers made, too!!!  Their input made the eBook so much better and more understandable!  I can't wait to see more dresses made from this pattern.  Since Louie won't wear dresses (except under extreme duress for fitting purposes), I have to live vicariously!
> 
> With regards to the hemline on the aline - the template in the updated version has a gentler curve.  Try that one  .
> 
> I'm off to clean my house!  I tend to let the clutter build when I'm writing.  We've got my parents and some of Del's co-workers coming for Easter dinner, so I definitely need to shine things up around here!
> 
> Thanks again for all the LOVE!


We love you Carla!!!!!  Your patterns are amazing!
Any chance you will make a more Tween pattern soon???  Don't get me wrong I love the new pattern!  

Have fun cleaning....


----------



## jeniamt

In case any of your kids are into Perler beads like my DD9 is, check this out...

http://www.koolstuff4kids.com/newproducts09.html

Gillian started hyperventilating when she saw these!


----------



## Stephres

Marlo, I was waiting to post this until I had a better picture of Megan but I made her the sleeveless version and I think it came out great. She really likes it but had a bad sunburn the day she tried it on so she was not happy.











I think it would be a great dress for all girls. The sleeveless version is especially easy and fits perfectly. It took me less than 2 hours from beginning to end.

The PTA meeting went ok. We ended on time so I was happy! I hate when meetings drag on and on.

I talked to some moms about the silent auctions and one thinks I should make the little wristlets that the girls like and the other thinks I should make hippie jeans that all the moms like. So I will probably do both, since I can't make a decision. Thanks for all your input!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

twob4him said:


> *Hi everyone!* Love the new Carla Pattern!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> * Revrob* and *Jammy* those dresses are to die for! Seriously cute and it looks so professional...you would never know it was easy!
> *Phins* - love the diaper cake! how many diapers did that take to make???
> 
> Here's my Precious Dress....I am going to applique Belle on the apron when I get a chance...its supposed to look like Belle's Provincial dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually made the top separate from the dress...this pattern is very versatile....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the back....



That is just beautiful.  I saw the pattern in the newsletter.  I don't have a girl so I get to skip it.  It would make a cute dress for Big Give!  You did a super job.  

I still haven't sewn yet but doing spring cleaning.


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Stephres said:


> Marlo, I was waiting to post this until I had a better picture of Megan but I made her the sleeveless version and I think it came out great. She really likes it but had a bad sunburn the day she tried it on so she was not happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be a great dress for all girls. The sleeveless version is especially easy and fits perfectly. It took me less than 2 hours from beginning to end.



Awww, the poor thing, she looks just miserable.  I hope her sunburn gets better soon.  


The dress is great and I can't believe 2 hours.  Hey, where is the little dog?


----------



## minnie2

jeniamt said:


> In case any of your kids are into Perler beads like my DD9 is, check this out...
> 
> http://www.koolstuff4kids.com/newproducts09.html
> 
> Gillian started hyperventilating when she saw these!


My sil's LOVEd them when they where younger!  I actually mentioned them as something to get Nikki one yr for a gift and they said I would end up hating them because beads would be every where!  



Stephres said:


> Marlo, I was waiting to post this until I had a better picture of Megan but I made her the sleeveless version and I think it came out great. She really likes it but had a bad sunburn the day she tried it on so she was not happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be a great dress for all girls. The sleeveless version is especially easy and fits perfectly. It took me less than 2 hours from beginning to end.
> 
> The PTA meeting went ok. We ended on time so I was happy! I hate when meetings drag on and on.
> 
> I talked to some moms about the silent auctions and one thinks I should make the little wristlets that the girls like and the other thinks I should make hippie jeans that all the moms like. So I will probably do both, since I can't make a decision. Thanks for all your input!


So cute!  I saw that on FB and I thought I commented about it!  I love it!  I also Love the little look on her face!  Sorry about the sunburn but that look is so stinkin cute!  

 I think the wristlets are a great idea for the auction!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I'm feeling pretty bad.  I didn't even BUY Aisling an Easter dress because it's always so cold out here on Easter and she usually has to wear boots, hat, winter coat covering it so I figured she could wear a dress she already has.  S(Sick of wasting money on a frilly Easter dress that only gets worn to church and dinner at my aunts) Well weather right now is predicting 60 degrees for Sunday


Right there with ya.  We always hunt for eggs in the snow.  It is hard because Hunter can see where I went by my shoe prints in the snow banks.  But I just step all over the property.  This year I going to hide a lot in the barn and sheds.



bclydia said:


> So, I've just about finished my first ever Big Give outfit.
> I still need to go and get buttons but that will have to wait until Easter.
> I very foolishly gave up buying craft supplies for Lent!   So, I'll get some buttons on it just before I ship it out next week.
> Eleora is modeling it for me.  She's a little older than the girl it's for and slightly bigger but it should give us a good idea of what it will look like on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got buttons on a bowling shirt finally so I'll post some pics of it as soon as I can!


The dresses are just great and I love the capries!  Can't wait to see the bowling shirt too.



tanyaandallie said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I'm considering purchasing a new pattern from YouCanMakeThis.com.  I'm considering the Simply Sweet.  Also thinking about the Peasant top/dress.  Do you think the bowling shirt is worth it?  Is it better than what I would get from Simplicity, etc?
> 
> Just looking for opinions.  I'm also looking for a pattern that has shirring on the back.  Any suggestions.
> 
> I love all the YCMT patterns but they are so darn pricey!!!


They are a bit pricey but if you are a beginner they will give you the skilz to progress.  The instructions are very detailed and the patterns will give you confidence.   After sewing with YCMT for a bit I can now do commercial patterns without much problems.   The bowling shirt is great and if you need help just ask me.  I have made about 10 of them for DS.


----------



## jessica52877

jeniamt said:


> In case any of your kids are into Perler beads like my DD9 is, check this out...
> 
> http://www.koolstuff4kids.com/newproducts09.html
> 
> Gillian started hyperventilating when she saw these!



I LOVE these! Dallas loves to make them too!


----------



## tanyaandallie

Oh wow.  I didn't realize THE Carla posted here!!  How exciting!  It's been a long time since I read here regularly.  You ladies are too fast paced for me, lol!!  But, we have a trip coming up in 17 days and I have to get to sewing!!

I think I'll bite the bullet and buy a few patterns. The bowling shirt for sure b/c it's so darn cute.  Plus, ds is only 4 so we would have many years of use out of it!  I rarely sew for him so it would be nice to make him a few things.


----------



## t-beri

revrob said:


> Thanks so much for the compliment on the dress.  It IS such a classic look, which is what I so love about this pattern.  BTW- the piping - guess how I did that?  YEP!  On my SERGER!  WOO HOO!  Love that thing!


I showed this dress to DH who said "Yeah, cause you can't have too much red w/ white dots" very sarcastically.  my reply???"NOPE!!!"   Not that he though YOUR dress had too much Minnie dot, I think it was a comment on our little society.

YOU DID THE PIPING ON YOUR SERGER????   I clearly need to learn how to use my serger.


----------



## froggy33

karamat said:


> Just booked our December trip
> 
> We'll be there December 6 - 10.
> 
> I'm so excited about all the clothes I get to make for DD!  Now to reflect on 2 years of great ideas posted here for inspiration!



The clothes are the best part!  I have been getting ideas and inspiration for a while now.  I have a few already planned out too!  Of course, going 8 days and needing at least 2 outfits a day means I need to get started.  It usually takes me forever because I have to sew in the few 5 min here and there I get!

We'll all have to keep a look out for each other - sounds like there's going to be a number of us going!

Jess


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

I need opinions please! I am making my DD16m a skirt out of this Curious George fabric book panels. She is 31" tall. I am trying to make the skirt look like her sisters skirts - multi layer tulle twirl skirt -(I have Juliet's fairies one finished & will post in a little bit) - i could make the panels 8" & still include all of the actual picture. DO you think this a 13" skirt is too long for her? It would be almost ot her ankles. I could probable make it 11" and just make her ruffles 1/2" and her waist band only an inch. WHat do you think?


----------



## bclydia

Stephres said:


> I think it would be a great dress for all girls. The sleeveless version is especially easy and fits perfectly. It took me less than 2 hours from beginning to end.



Oh, poor girl.  She does look miserable.
The dress though is great!  I'm impressed that  you had it done in two hours! Wow! Can't wait to get this pattern.


----------



## surfergirl602

I am so aggrivated!  I bit the bullet last night and ordered 60 dollars worth of patterns last night from YCMT.com, and my printer has decided to not print!!!!  It "jams" whenever i go to print it.  The thing is, it doesn't jam, the paper goes half way up and then just stops!  There isn't anything in there - earlier in the day I was printing like a mad woman.  I am trying to make my first piece of clothing - and now I can't get the pattern!!  AAAHHH!!!


----------



## locolala

Man I wish I was a kid so I could wear all the cute stuff you guys make, lol. I'm not artsy AT ALL so I can't even make my own teeshirts haha. You ladies (and gent) are incredible


----------



## revrob

t-beri said:


> I showed this dress to DH who said "Yeah, cause you can't have too much red w/ white dots" very sarcastically.  my reply???"NOPE!!!"   Not that he though YOUR dress had too much Minnie dot, I think it was a comment on our little society.
> 
> YOU DID THE PIPING ON YOUR SERGER????   I clearly need to learn how to use my serger.



Of course you can't ever have too much red w/white dots!  

The piping was very easy to make on my serger.  You just buy the cord and cut a strip of fabric, fold in half, put the cord deep in the fold of the fabric and run it through the serger using a cording foot.  It stitches right up to the edge of the piping.  It's really cool!


----------



## phins_jazy

jeniamt said:


> In case any of your kids are into Perler beads like my DD9 is, check this out...
> 
> http://www.koolstuff4kids.com/newproducts09.html
> 
> Gillian started hyperventilating when she saw these!



My oldest loves those things!!  We've actually got a box out that they were playing with yesterday.



Stephres said:


> Marlo, I was waiting to post this until I had a better picture of Megan but I made her the sleeveless version and I think it came out great. She really likes it but had a bad sunburn the day she tried it on so she was not happy.



Poor thing!  She does look miserable!  Hope the sunburn heals quickly.  Dress looks wonderful!!!  And yes, where is that Scrappy? 



revrob said:


> The piping was very easy to make on my serger.  You just buy the cord and cut a strip of fabric, fold in half, put the cord deep in the fold of the fabric and run it through the serger using a cording foot.  It stitches right up to the edge of the piping.  It's really cool!



Must get a cording foot!


----------



## froggy33

phins_jazy said:


> Must get a cording foot!



I've also found that an adjustable zipper foot works as well - if you have that already.  You follow revrobs instructions except you use that foot butted up right next to the cording.  This can be done on a regular sewing machine.  If I can get around to it tonight I can post the foot and the piping I did.  Everything may have piping now its so easy and fun!

Jess


----------



## Tinka_Belle

froggy33 said:


> I've also found that an adjustable zipper foot works as well - if you have that already.  You follow revrobs instructions except you use that foot butted up right next to the cording.  This can be done on a regular sewing machine.  If I can get around to it tonight I can post the foot and the piping I did.  Everything may have piping now its so easy and fun!
> 
> Jess


Thanks for that info. I never thought to use the zipper foot.


----------



## Mommy2JulietJocelyn

Here she is in all her glory.......




She loves it too! Now about that Curious Goerge?.....?
Anybody?


----------



## minnie2

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here she is in all her glory.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loves it too! Now about that Curious Goerge?.....?
> Anybody?


So cute!  The only thing I could think of with the CG is maybe a block then another material then block another material Does that make sense?


----------



## my*2*angels

Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here she is in all her glory.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loves it too! Now about that Curious Goerge?.....?
> Anybody?



She is so cute and I love the outfit! Great job!

LOL about the minnie dot!  I have made like 5 outfits recently with red/white dot in them somewhere!  MINNIE DOT GOES WITH EVERYTHING!!!:


----------



## my*2*angels

Can we be friends? I finally joined facebook and would love it if you all would befirend me!LOL Thanks! I a Mindy Adkinson on facebook!


----------



## SallyfromDE

Tykatmadismomma said:


> DH thought I was nuts taking a pic of these at WalMart but I told him you all would enjoy them



I so need a camera phone!


----------



## bear_mom

bclydia said:


> So, I've just about finished my first ever Big Give outfit.
> I still need to go and get buttons but that will have to wait until Easter.
> I very foolishly gave up buying craft supplies for Lent!   So, I'll get some buttons on it just before I ship it out next week.
> Eleora is modeling it for me.  She's a little older than the girl it's for and slightly bigger but it should give us a good idea of what it will look like on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone (sorry, I forget who it was) made this little girl's big sister a very cute T-shirt and capris so I've made this to co-ordinate.   I hope that's okay.
> I had the same dot fabrics and thought it would be sweet.
> 
> I spent a fair bit of today finishing up other projects.
> Here is a tink dress I made for Eleora.  It's a bit big but I wanted to make sure there was room for a shirt underneath it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got buttons on a bowling shirt finally so I'll post some pics of it as soon as I can!



I love the red and black dot together. Hmmm, dh would kill me if I made more outfits before our trip.



revrob said:


> Hey guys!  I've been super busy and been lurking here on and off for the last several days.  This is part of what I've been up to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE Carla's new pattern!  You really need it!  Seriously!  I'm planning several more.  It is so versatile.
> 
> AbbyGrace is going to wear this on her birthday trip.  Now I need to figure out which character meal to reserve so that she can wear it!



This is so cute. Love the black cording and I'm impressed you made your own. 



Stephres said:


> Marlo, I was waiting to post this until I had a better picture of Megan but I made her the sleeveless version and I think it came out great. She really likes it but had a bad sunburn the day she tried it on so she was not happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be a great dress for all girls. The sleeveless version is especially easy and fits perfectly. It took me less than 2 hours from beginning to end.
> 
> The PTA meeting went ok. We ended on time so I was happy! I hate when meetings drag on and on.
> 
> I talked to some moms about the silent auctions and one thinks I should make the little wristlets that the girls like and the other thinks I should make hippie jeans that all the moms like. So I will probably do both, since I can't make a decision. Thanks for all your input!



OUCH! I wasn't too keen on this pattern for my dds until you posted this. I like it!

So, I spent the morning making the water bottle holders that someone posted the link to a long time ago. I got all done with the first one, after quite a bit of difficulty attaching the bottom - it was so much bigger than the sides. Then I really look at it, it seems really tall and small in diameter. Try a water bottle (okay a beer bottle, we don't have any water bottles) and it won't fit. Go back to the directions. I got the height and width confused.  Into the trash that one went (after saving the bottom piece). Following the directions correctly, I finished two of them. Dds are happy and really like them. Now, I just have to go to JoAnns and get something for the staps.

Guess what they are made out of? MINNIE DOT!

Emily


----------



## tricia

my*2*angels said:


> Can we be friends? I finally joined facebook and would love it if you all would befirend me!LOL Thanks! I a Mindy Adkinson on facebook!



Did you join the Disboutique group?  I just did that.


----------



## jham

phins_jazy said:


> We're going for christmas too! Oh I can't wait!!!!
> 
> This is what I've been up to the past few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for a friend who is having is having her second baby, a little boy named Jack. Normally I do the cakes with all the little travel sized items on the outside of the cake but this time I put them on the INSIDE of the cake and I think I like the look a lot better. Less cluttered.


 
Very cute!



twob4him said:


> *Hi everyone!* Love the new Carla Pattern!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Revrob* and *Jammy* those dresses are to die for! Seriously cute and it looks so professional...you would never know it was easy!
> *Phins* - love the diaper cake! how many diapers did that take to make???
> 
> Here's my Precious Dress....I am going to applique Belle on the apron when I get a chance...its supposed to look like Belle's Provincial dress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually made the top separate from the dress...this pattern is very versatile....
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the back....


 
Love the Belle!  It would look cute with chip appliqued on the apron too.



t-beri said:


> I hate to run w/ the pack but I would use red too. Can't you make simple straps w/ some of the fabric?? Ribbon ties never work for me
> 
> 
> I knew it was Belle the first time I saw it Cathy!!!
> 
> Ok, so here's my Precious dress, though I wish the pictures were better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too many Lily's??? This is also Lily's Easter dress


 
So pretty!  Love the dress and the Lily!  I love the fabrics you used. 



bclydia said:


> So, I've just about finished my first ever Big Give outfit.
> I still need to go and get buttons but that will have to wait until Easter.
> I very foolishly gave up buying craft supplies for Lent!  So, I'll get some buttons on it just before I ship it out next week.
> Eleora is modeling it for me. She's a little older than the girl it's for and slightly bigger but it should give us a good idea of what it will look like on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone (sorry, I forget who it was) made this little girl's big sister a very cute T-shirt and capris so I've made this to co-ordinate. I hope that's okay.
> I had the same dot fabrics and thought it would be sweet.
> 
> I spent a fair bit of today finishing up other projects.
> Here is a tink dress I made for Eleora. It's a bit big but I wanted to make sure there was room for a shirt underneath it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got buttons on a bowling shirt finally so I'll post some pics of it as soon as I can!


 
great outfits!!!



3huskymom said:


> Here's the latest dress I did for Hayleigh. This dress making is totally addicting!


 
really cute, we love Ariel!



my*2*angels said:


> Ok! T said it all, but I will tell you that I have made about 5 pair of easy fit pants er capris in the past few days for my girls! That pattern is a must have!!!!


 


Tykatmadismomma said:


> DH thought I was nuts taking a pic of these at WalMart but I told him you all would enjoy them


 
LOVE those shoes!  And appreciate the photo! 



*Toadstool* said:


> WOW! LOVE THIS!! That fabric is just stunning. She looks so cute in that. What fabric is that??
> The way you said no squishing makes me want to buy the pattern. I seriously have 3 different patterns that look just like this dress when finished, but I always wonder what is so different about her patterns. I just can't justify the costs when I have so many patterns. I hate that...
> Hubby would have a fit. Read further down to find out why...
> 
> 
> I would make white fabric straps. Gathered if possible. Love the chick app!
> 
> 
> Is it an automatic needle threader? Some machines like Brother have the kind that you pull down and it really does auto thread. Is that it?
> If so.. I've had 2 of them break on me. I'm pretty sure they break quite easily. Mine have broke 2 different ways. Once it wouldn't go down far enough to meet up with the needle eye and the second time it broke off the little metal thingy that you catch the thread on. Both times it cost me 15 dollars to replace the mechanisms. At least it isn't an expensive repair!
> I love my needle threader. I guess I need to be more gentle with it.
> 
> 
> I know I pm'd you, but couldn't you just straighten it with a scissor before you stitch it? Or am I just missing something completely?
> I usually don't worry if something is uneven like that because it straightens out when I sew it because I try to sew as straight as possible.
> *CARLA WE NEED YOU! *
> 
> 
> Shannon!!! She looks like a little doll in that. Wow!!! Your construction is perfect! I love the black piping and underskirt. Those shoes are fab too!
> I love seeing a classic looking dress like this. just makes me
> 
> I think someone suggested it already, but fleece maybe? You can get pretty thin batting too.
> 
> 
> Love that outfit!
> 
> *I think DH is getting me a Babylock Evolve!!! *
> *Castle bed is in the room, and she's sleeping in it right now.*
> *Pictures tomorrow! *


 
Yay for the babylock!!!!  The fabric I used is an Amy Butler one.  It is Sweet Jasmine in Natural from the Daisy Chain line. 



surfergirl602 said:


> I am so aggrivated! I bit the bullet last night and ordered 60 dollars worth of patterns last night from YCMT.com, and my printer has decided to not print!!!! It "jams" whenever i go to print it. The thing is, it doesn't jam, the paper goes half way up and then just stops! There isn't anything in there - earlier in the day I was printing like a mad woman. I am trying to make my first piece of clothing - and now I can't get the pattern!! AAAHHH!!!


 
I feel for you!  My computer died and it is the only one attached to a printer and I've been having to beg DH (at work), friends and neighbors to print pattern pieces for me, but I never get what I want when I want it! 



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here she is in all her glory.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loves it too! Now about that Curious Goerge?.....?
> Anybody?


----------



## teresajoy

Jennia said:


>


 Cute!!! 


Twins+2more said:


> LOOK AT MY TICKER ! ! !



It looks a lot like mine!!! 



SallyfromDE said:


> You FORGOT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DisneyMOM09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the newest thing to come off of my sewing table. My DD2 picked out the fabric and has told me that she is wearing it when we eat at the castle!! she loves these bubble skirted dresses! Please excuse the messy hair, it's almost bedtime in this picture. she HAD to put on her dress so she could dance with the people on Dancing with the Stars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are fabulous!!!! I love them!
> 
> But, forget about the hair, why don't you explain what is on the TV behind your oldest daughter!!!
> 
> 
> revrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys!  I've been super busy and been lurking here on and off for the last several days.  This is part of what I've been up to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I LOOOOOVE it Shannon!!! And, Lydia is really disapointed! She wanted to know when you guys would be at Disney and I had to tell her that you were leaving just as we were getting there! She wanted to see that cute little girl in her Minnie dress!
> 
> 
> 
> phins_jazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're going for christmas too!  Oh I can't wait!!!!
> 
> This is what I've been up to the past few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is for a friend who is having is having her second baby, a little boy named Jack.  Normally I do the cakes with all the little travel sized items on the outside of the cake but this time I put them on the INSIDE of the cake and I think I like the look a lot better.  Less cluttered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is so cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> twob4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> I love it Cathy!!! I just love this pattern!
> 
> 
> t-beri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so here's my Precious dress, though I wish the pictures were better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do not know what you think is wrong with these pictures Tifani!!! Lily looks adorable, and the dress is perfect!!! Now cool it and just bask in the praise!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 3huskymom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the latest dress I did for Hayleigh. This dress making is totally addicting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OOOH! I very very cute!
> 
> 
> bclydia said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I've just about finished my first ever Big Give outfit.
> I still need to go and get buttons but that will have to wait until Easter.
> I very foolishly gave up buying craft supplies for Lent!   So, I'll get some buttons on it just before I ship it out next week.
> Eleora is modeling it for me.  She's a little older than the girl it's for and slightly bigger but it should give us a good idea of what it will look like on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone (sorry, I forget who it was) made this little girl's big sister a very cute T-shirt and capris so I've made this to co-ordinate.   I hope that's okay.
> I had the same dot fabrics and thought it would be sweet.
> 
> I spent a fair bit of today finishing up other projects.
> Here is a tink dress I made for Eleora.  It's a bit big but I wanted to make sure there was room for a shirt underneath it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love the Big Give outfit!!! Of course it's ok!!!
> 
> And your daughter's tink is really cute!
> 
> 
> Jennia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been mostly lurking since dd is still sick-we have to take her to the hospital tomorrow for blood tests and *ugh* a stool sample.
> Love all the new dresses, especially the bubble dress and the new dresses made with Carla's newest pattern-very cute and classic, the Minnie Mouse dot one definitely stands out in my mind!
> Here are the other two things I've finished for the Big Give; I made the bracelet almost two weeks ago, just haven't taken a photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the drawstring backpack, first thing I've made on a machine (I used Wonder Under on the C and then hand embroidered a backstitch around it-was super easy and fast, and it's one of the few things I've ever made that I'm pleased with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope everything goes well with the tests.
> I just love that bracelet!!! I think those are sooo cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> tanyaandallie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I'm considering purchasing a new pattern from YouCanMakeThis.com.  I'm considering the Simply Sweet.  Also thinking about the Peasant top/dress.  Do you think the bowling shirt is worth it?  Is it better than what I would get from Simplicity, etc?
> 
> Just looking for opinions.  I'm also looking for a pattern that has shirring on the back.  Any suggestions.
> 
> I love all the YCMT patterns but they are so darn pricey!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> t-beri said:
> 
> 
> 
> First.  I HIGHLY recommend all of Carlas patterns.  In my opinion the simply sweet pattern, peasant top and easy fit pants are STAPLES!!!  MUST HAVES.  You can get the easy fits and peasant top in a bundle w/ the stripwork jumper pattern too.
> I only have ever made a bowling shirt w/ Carla's pattern but I've heard lots of people say how much easier it was.  That's Carla's MO...she takes stuff that is over complicated in commercial patterns and simplifies it.  She walks you step by step through the most difficult of tasks.
> 
> NOW, about the price of the patterns. You get sizes 3-6 months up to 10 years on (most of- if not all)Carlas patterns (not all patterns on YCMT have this range so read whatever patterns you are getting) and you just reprint the pattern in the next size you need. So you can use it to make gifts for other children and the patterns grow w/ your kids and you can use them OVER AND OVER. If you lose a piece you are not totally screwed ( I currently can't find the instructions to a pricey Amy Butler pattern and am SO TICKED!!)  Also whenever there is an update to the pattern like an additional size or detail then your pattern in your YCMT library is updated too.  Carlas patterns are EXTREMELY versatile, I've never had a commercial pattern give me as many options, and her instructions are meticulous.
> 
> OK. Off my Carla C soap box now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I was going to answer that question, but Tifani said exactly what I would have said!!!
> 
> 
> 
> t-beri said:
> 
> 
> 
> AND just as an aside....The name SIMPLICITY is, I think, misleading.  I've had some not so simple simplicity patterns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SOOOO TRUE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> LouiesMama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all!
> 
> Thanks sooooooo much for the kind words about my new pattern and about my eBooks in general!  You ladies (and Tom) are my biggest inspiration, and I am so lucky to have you !  Did you all know that this new eBook was actually Teresa and Heather's idea?  I had considered doing such a style before, but was too chicken!  The gave me the encouragement I needed!
> 
> I am so thrilled to see the dresses that the amazing testers made, too!!!  Their input made the eBook so much better and more understandable!  I can't wait to see more dresses made from this pattern.  Since Louie won't wear dresses (except under extreme duress for fitting purposes), I have to live vicariously!
> 
> 
> I'm off to clean my house!  I tend to let the clutter build when I'm writing.  We've got my parents and some of Del's co-workers coming for Easter dinner, so I definitely need to shine things up around here!
> 
> Thanks again for all the LOVE!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Carla!!! We feel lucky to have YOU too! The pattern is what I had dreamed of and more!!! Thank you thank you thank you!!!!
> 
> The whole time I was making it, I kept saying, "This is SOOO much easier and better than the commercial patterns!"  I made a similar dress with a commercial pattern a few months ago and that prompted me to BEG Carla to make a similar pattern!!! I'm so glad she did!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephres said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marlo, I was waiting to post this until I had a better picture of Megan but I made her the sleeveless version and I think it came out great. She really likes it but had a bad sunburn the day she tried it on so she was not happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The dress is so cute Steph, but the look on Megan's face just cracks me up!!   Poor little thing.
> 
> 
> Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is in all her glory.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loves it too! Now about that Curious Goerge?.....?
> Anybody?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is just fabulous!!!*
Click to expand...


----------



## my*2*angels

tricia said:


> Did you join the Disboutique group?  I just did that.



NO!  I didn't know there was one!  How do I join?


----------



## jham

I'm finally getting some time to work on Lily's spring wardrobe a bit. She LOVES her pockets! 

And can I say is those Garanimals leggings from Walmart are WORTHLESS!!! Every pair I have bought has come open at the seams within MINUTES of putting them on Lily. And she is NOT hard on clothes. The pair in these photos came straight out of the package and on her and I think the hole must've already been there because she never even moved. This has happened with 4 or 5 pairs. Maybe that's why they aren't selling them anymore.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

i finally downloaded these from my camera.
The white dress i made to go under the St Patty's simply sweet. Of course DD took scissors to the edge of the hem, before I had a chance to hem it. I SHOULD have done what carla's patterns always have us do and hemmed it before attaching. As it is, I can't afford to cut off the whole thing where she cut, so i have to find a way to hem it with the cuts in it. Grrrr. She did this while DH was supposedly "watching" her in the morning- AKA sleeping on the couch.
This is Butterick B4054- I searched all of YCMT and there wasn't single pattern with sleeves and collar (of course NOW there is)



of course I had her wear it to church without hemming it (since it doesn't show) and someone got lipstick on the collar  so now I have to hem it, before I can wash it and hope the lipstick comes out. 

I did not make this, just thought she looked cute for church (this is a smocked Sarah Louise, I think we were talking about smocking awhile back)




Summer outfit, my first halter style simply sweet with easy fit (capris)- this is one of the ones on display at the quilt shop, so I took pics there.


----------



## tricia

my*2*angels said:


> NO!  I didn't know there was one!  How do I join?



Just do a search on facebook for disboutique and it will come up.


----------



## fussymonkey

Hi everyone,
 Since you all inspired me to start sewing, I thought I'd post now that I've finished my first item, a little sundress for DD. It looks all wonky and not quite even, but I'm excited anyway. I learned a ton, had a ton of issues with my machine, had to pull apart the bobbin casing and get loose threads out, had to re-sew due to tension being too low and I hated the bias tape the pattern called for on the armholes so much I googled and figured out how to make my own, so its been a worthwhile adventure. My next project will be a capri and top set from the same pattern envelope.
 I saw some fabric last night at the fabric shop that would be perfect for a Cindy dress. There was a  blue satin with sparkly stars and a matching sheer (organza, maybe?) with the stars that would be great for sleeves and the puffy overlay things on the skirt. Do you guys think something like a Cinderella costume would be too much for a newbie? Also, can you recommend a good pattern? I know there's a old simplcity one on ebay, but do you know of any that work better?

Thanks again so much, I love looking at your pictures and seeing what can be done, its amazing! I saw some of that heart-and-cross bones fabric last night and imagined dd in that adorbale corset dress... I'm going to end up getting way too addicted, I can tell that right now.


----------



## teresajoy

And, her is my version of the Precious Dress from Carla

I've been saving this fabric for this dress!!! 






For some reason my camera has decided to only take rather blurry pictures lately. But, hopefully you get the idea what it looks like! I used AimeeG's tutorial (I put it in the bookmarks) to make the piping around the collar. (thanks Aimee!). And, I put ricrac around the apron. Heather has volunteered to embroider something on the apron for us too. I just need to get it over to her. 






Lydia with the horse my friend just gave her:





I feel the need to mention that this is not my house, I took these at the Kingdom Hall on Sunday morning, after the meeting. (I mention this because I hate the carpet and the bottom of the wall! Plus, my house isnt this clean)










I finished this Saturday afternoon, but Lydia was dirty when I finished it, so I wouldn't let her try it on. By the time I gave her a bath it was too late for pictures at home. So, Sunday morning, I took her in her PJs to the meeting and had her get dressed in the back of the van so she woudn't get her dress wrinkled before I got pictures of it! She thought that was very odd. I thought it was perfectly reasonable!


----------



## my*2*angels

jham said:


> I'm finally getting some time to work on Lily's spring wardrobe a bit. She LOVES her pockets!
> 
> And can I say is those Garanimals leggings from Walmart are WORTHLESS!!! Every pair I have bought has come open at the seams within MINUTES of putting them on Lily. And she is NOT hard on clothes. The pair in these photos came straight out of the package and on her and I think the hole must've already been there because she never even moved. This has happened with 4 or 5 pairs. Maybe that's why they aren't selling them anymore.



I LOVE this!  Do you mind sharing where that fabric came from???


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> i finally downloaded these from my camera.
> The white dress i made to go under the St Patty's simply sweet. Of course DD took scissors to the edge of the hem, before I had a chance to hem it. I SHOULD have done what carla's patterns always have us do and hemmed it before attaching. As it is, I can't afford to cut off the whole thing where she cut, so i have to find a way to hem it with the cuts in it. Grrrr. She did this while DH was supposedly "watching" her in the morning- AKA sleeping on the couch.
> This is Butterick B4054- I searched all of YCMT and there wasn't single pattern with sleeves and collar (of course NOW there is)
> 
> 
> 
> of course I had her wear it to church without hemming it (since it doesn't show) and someone got lipstick on the collar  so now I have to hem it, before I can wash it and hope the lipstick comes out.
> 
> I did not make this, just thought she looked cute for church (this is a smocked Sarah Louise, I think we were talking about smocking awhile back)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summer outfit, my first halter style simply sweet with easy fit (capris)- this is one of the ones on display at the quilt shop, so I took pics there.



What a precious little girl!  Love the outfit!



tricia said:


> Just do a search on facebook for disboutique and it will come up.


Thank you!



fussymonkey said:


> Hi everyone,
> Since you all inspired me to start sewing, I thought I'd post now that I've finished my first item, a little sundress for DD. It looks all wonky and not quite even, but I'm excited anyway. I learned a ton, had a ton of issues with my machine, had to pull apart the bobbin casing and get loose threads out, had to re-sew due to tension being too low and I hated the bias tape the pattern called for on the armholes so much I googled and figured out how to make my own, so its been a worthwhile adventure. My next project will be a capri and top set from the same pattern envelope.
> I saw some fabric last night at the fabric shop that would be perfect for a Cindy dress. There was a  blue satin with sparkly stars and a matching sheer (organza, maybe?) with the stars that would be great for sleeves and the puffy overlay things on the skirt. Do you guys think something like a Cinderella costume would be too much for a newbie? Also, can you recommend a good pattern? I know there's a old simplcity one on ebay, but do you know of any that work better?
> 
> Thanks again so much, I love looking at your pictures and seeing what can be done, its amazing! I saw some of that heart-and-cross bones fabric last night and imagined dd in that adorbale corset dress... I'm going to end up getting way too addicted, I can tell that right now.



You are already addicted!  You finished after all those problems and still want to do more!  "Yep you are addicted!



teresajoy said:


> And, her is my version of the Precious Dress from Carla
> 
> I've been saving this fabric for this dress!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason my camera has decided to only take rather blurry pictures lately. But, hopefully you get the idea what it looks like! I used AimeeG's tutorial (I put it in the bookmarks) to make the piping around the collar. (thanks Aimee!). And, I put ricrac around the apron. Heather has volunteered to embroider something on the apron for us too. I just need to get it over to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lydia with the horse my friend just gave her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the need to mention that this is not my house, I took these at the Kingdom Hall on Sunday morning, after the meeting. (I mention this because I hate the carpet and the bottom of the wall! Plus, my house isnt this clean)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished this Saturday afternoon, but Lydia was dirty when I finished it, so I wouldn't let her try it on. By the time I gave her a bath it was too late for pictures at home. So, Sunday morning, I took her in her PJs to the meeting and had her get dressed in the back of the van so she woudn't get her dress wrinkled before I got pictures of it! She thought that was very odd. I thought it was perfectly reasonable!



EXTREMELY REASONABLE!LOL  You did a great job and I LOVE that fabric!  She looks sooo cute in that dress!


----------



## jmrdavis99

minnie2 said:


> We love you Carla!!!!!  Your patterns are amazing!
> Any chance you will make a more Tween pattern soon???  Don't get me wrong I love the new pattern!



Yes, LOVE  the new pattern, but we need some TWEEN patterns.  I can't even find commercial tween patterns that my DD likes!


----------



## kjbrown

Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Ladies...I'm loving all the dresses made from the new Carla pattern!  Beautiful work everyone!!!
> 
> I'm feeling pretty bad.  I didn't even BUY Aisling an Easter dress because it's always so cold out here on Easter and she usually has to wear boots, hat, winter coat covering it so I figured she could wear a dress she already has.  S(Sick of wasting money on a frilly Easter dress that only gets worn to church and dinner at my aunts) Well weather right now is predicting 60 degrees for Sunday



My DH BOUGHT a dress for Sammy for Easter!    It was just $14 at Marshalls, but STILL!    I'm right there with you.  She actually told me she wanted to wear the dress from last year's Easter since she's only worn it once!


----------



## kjbrown

Hey, really silly, non-sewing, but Dis related question.  The last time we went to WDW was Feb 2008.  ADRs are now back down to 90 days, not 180, correct?  They keep changing it, I can't keep up!


----------



## MinnieVanMom

90 days for ADR but if you are staying onsite you can make all your ADR's at the 90 day mark for the next 10 days rather than calling back each day.

I have a ticker on my siggy so I won't forget to call.


----------



## minnie2

my*2*angels said:


> Can we be friends? I finally joined facebook and would love it if you all would befirend me!LOL Thanks! I a Mindy Adkinson on facebook!


I will look you up in a bit 



jham said:


> I'm finally getting some time to work on Lily's spring wardrobe a bit. She LOVES her pockets!
> 
> And can I say is those Garanimals leggings from Walmart are WORTHLESS!!! Every pair I have bought has come open at the seams within MINUTES of putting them on Lily. And she is NOT hard on clothes. The pair in these photos came straight out of the package and on her and I think the hole must've already been there because she never even moved. This has happened with 4 or 5 pairs. Maybe that's why they aren't selling them anymore.


Very cute!  What pattern is that?  I think that is a timeless pattern.  I could see older girls in it too!  


Eyore4Ever149 said:


> i finally downloaded these from my camera.
> The white dress i made to go under the St Patty's simply sweet. Of course DD took scissors to the edge of the hem, before I had a chance to hem it. I SHOULD have done what carla's patterns always have us do and hemmed it before attaching. As it is, I can't afford to cut off the whole thing where she cut, so i have to find a way to hem it with the cuts in it. Grrrr. She did this while DH was supposedly "watching" her in the morning- AKA sleeping on the couch.
> This is Butterick B4054- I searched all of YCMT and there wasn't single pattern with sleeves and collar (of course NOW there is)
> 
> 
> 
> of course I had her wear it to church without hemming it (since it doesn't show) and someone got lipstick on the collar  so now I have to hem it, before I can wash it and hope the lipstick comes out.
> 
> I did not make this, just thought she looked cute for church (this is a smocked Sarah Louise, I think we were talking about smocking awhile back)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summer outfit, my first halter style simply sweet with easy fit (capris)- this is one of the ones on display at the quilt shop, so I took pics there.


Murphy's law huh?  Yours is great too!  
Love smocked dresses!



fussymonkey said:


> Hi everyone,
> Since you all inspired me to start sewing, I thought I'd post now that I've finished my first item, a little sundress for DD. It looks all wonky and not quite even, but I'm excited anyway. I learned a ton, had a ton of issues with my machine, had to pull apart the bobbin casing and get loose threads out, had to re-sew due to tension being too low and I hated the bias tape the pattern called for on the armholes so much I googled and figured out how to make my own, so its been a worthwhile adventure. My next project will be a capri and top set from the same pattern envelope.
> I saw some fabric last night at the fabric shop that would be perfect for a Cindy dress. There was a  blue satin with sparkly stars and a matching sheer (organza, maybe?) with the stars that would be great for sleeves and the puffy overlay things on the skirt. Do you guys think something like a Cinderella costume would be too much for a newbie? Also, can you recommend a good pattern? I know there's a old simplcity one on ebay, but do you know of any that work better?
> 
> Thanks again so much, I love looking at your pictures and seeing what can be done, its amazing! I saw some of that heart-and-cross bones fabric last night and imagined dd in that adorbale corset dress... I'm going to end up getting way too addicted, I can tell that right now.


Very cute!



teresajoy said:


> And, her is my version of the Precious Dress from Carla
> 
> I've been saving this fabric for this dress!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason my camera has decided to only take rather blurry pictures lately. But, hopefully you get the idea what it looks like! I used AimeeG's tutorial (I put it in the bookmarks) to make the piping around the collar. (thanks Aimee!). And, I put ricrac around the apron. Heather has volunteered to embroider something on the apron for us too. I just need to get it over to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lydia with the horse my friend just gave her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the need to mention that this is not my house, I took these at the Kingdom Hall on Sunday morning, after the meeting. (I mention this because I hate the carpet and the bottom of the wall! Plus, my house isnt this clean)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished this Saturday afternoon, but Lydia was dirty when I finished it, so I wouldn't let her try it on. By the time I gave her a bath it was too late for pictures at home. So, Sunday morning, I took her in her PJs to the meeting and had her get dressed in the back of the van so she woudn't get her dress wrinkled before I got pictures of it! She thought that was very odd. I thought it was perfectly reasonable!


Love this!  



jmrdavis99 said:


> Yes, LOVE  the new pattern, but we need some TWEEN patterns.  I can't even find commercial tween patterns that my DD likes!


 Nikki is tiny so she can wear a lot of the younger sizes and frankly if you really look at some of the clothes out there you can really see some of the patterns on ycmt.  I know when ever we go to Justice for Nikki I always see simply sweet in most summer tops!  Then Nikki fell in love with this shirt that I frankly don't like but I saw Carla's vest pattern so I showed it to her and now she wants one.  Same with this hat pattern I need to still make.  
though I would LOVE more Tween patterns!  CARLA????????    Us Tween mommies need you!!!!!!!


----------



## bear_mom

jham said:


> I'm finally getting some time to work on Lily's spring wardrobe a bit. She LOVES her pockets!



I love that flower fabric, very bright and springy.



teresajoy said:


> And, her is my version of the Precious Dress from Carla
> 
> I've been saving this fabric for this dress!!!



The more I see of this pattern, the more I like it. Very cute. (deleted the wrong, picture. Imagine a picture of the actual dress there)

My morning projects:











Emily


----------



## jham

my*2*angels said:


> I LOVE this! Do you mind sharing where that fabric came from???


 
Thanks, It was a remnant I found at Hobby Lobby, I love it but only got about 25" of it.  



minnie2 said:


> I will look you up in a bit
> 
> 
> Very cute! What pattern is that? I think that is a timeless pattern. I could see older girls in it too!


 
Thanks!  I sorta made it up by attempting to copy something she had from Gymboree.  Now I need someone really talented to make it better and in bigger sizes for me! I really like the style. 



bear_mom said:


> I love that flower fabric, very bright and springy.
> 
> 
> 
> The more I see of this pattern, the more I like it. Very cute. (deleted the wrong, picture. Imagine a picture of the actual dress there)
> 
> My morning projects:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emily


 
really cute!



teresajoy said:


> And, her is my version of the Precious Dress from Carla
> 
> I've been saving this fabric for this dress!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason my camera has decided to only take rather blurry pictures lately. But, hopefully you get the idea what it looks like! I used AimeeG's tutorial (I put it in the bookmarks) to make the piping around the collar. (thanks Aimee!). And, I put ricrac around the apron. Heather has volunteered to embroider something on the apron for us too. I just need to get it over to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lydia with the horse my friend just gave her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the need to mention that this is not my house, I took these at the Kingdom Hall on Sunday morning, after the meeting. (I mention this because I hate the carpet and the bottom of the wall! Plus, my house isnt this clean)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished this Saturday afternoon, but Lydia was dirty when I finished it, so I wouldn't let her try it on. By the time I gave her a bath it was too late for pictures at home. So, Sunday morning, I took her in her PJs to the meeting and had her get dressed in the back of the van so she woudn't get her dress wrinkled before I got pictures of it! She thought that was very odd. I thought it was perfectly reasonable!


 
I know I keep telling you, but I really love the fabric and the dress and Lyddie looks gorgeous!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

Sorry I haven't been posting much lately, but there have been a few things going on lately in RL, I tend to keep things to myself, but since things are calming down a bit, I thought I would share my latest project.
Here is Leighanna's Easter dress made using the new Precious Dress pattern. I made a few additions, but the basic construction is the same.
Oh, if you haven't checked my Blog in a while, this might be a good time to!  Just sayin'!


----------



## karebear1

teresajoy said:


>





jham said:


> I'm finally getting some time to work on Lily's spring wardrobe a bit. She LOVES her pockets!





PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Sorry I haven't been posting much lately, but there have been a few things going on lately in RL, I tend to keep things to myself, but since things are calming down a bit, I thought I would share my latest project.
> Here is Leighanna's Easter dress made using the new Precious Dress pattern. I made a few additions, but the basic construction is the same.
> Oh, if you haven't checked my Blog in a while, this might be a good time to!  Just sayin'!





BRAVO to all three of you!!! LOVE the fabrics you all chose. Makes me really wish I had a little girl..... or  a new granddaughter to sew for!

Tom- hope thigns are looking up for you soon!


----------



## mrsklamc

Don't suppose anyone bookmarked the page with all the princess beds?

I don't know how everyone does facebook ON TOP OF this thread!


----------



## saraheeyore

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Sorry I haven't been posting much lately, but there have been a few things going on lately in RL, I tend to keep things to myself, but since things are calming down a bit, I thought I would share my latest project.
> Here is Leighanna's Easter dress made using the new Precious Dress pattern. I made a few additions, but the basic construction is the same.
> Oh, if you haven't checked my Blog in a while, this might be a good time to!  Just sayin'!




that is gorgeous were did u get the material i love it


----------



## my*2*angels

Well, here are two things I have dont recently, but no model!  First is just a cute little capri set.  I actually made one for both of my girls, but here is a pic of Rylie's:





Next is my newest hair accessories!  Sydni has stopped wanting to wear so many hairbows, so I had to start making these:


----------



## DisneyKings

*Toadstool* said:


> Did you fix this yet? I am a little behind. Sometimes a tiny thread can get caught in the bobbin case or any of that bobbin area stuff and cause this. People call em thread nests. I had problems with this on my embroidery machine, and it turned out to be this TINY thread stuck in the bobbin case in one of the little metal cranies. The bobbin case had to be completely taken apart to find it... little tiny screws and everything. my dealer did it. I would have been scared to unscrew too much on my own!



It's not nesting as bad under there, but I had to take the top tension all the way down to 0 to get it to sew right.  I just had it completely serviced & he fixed the tensions & everything, so I don't know what the deal is.  Is the tension supposed to be that low????


----------



## Twins+2more

my*2*angels said:


> Well, here are two things I have dont recently, but no model!  First is just a cute little capri set.  I actually made one for both of my girls, but here is a pic of Rylie's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is my newest hair accessories!  Sydni has stopped wanting to wear so many hairbows, so I had to start making these:



cute outfit.  Are the headband directions in the book marks, or is that on YCMT website?  I would love to try to make some.


----------



## Twins+2more

here is outfit number two for our 1900 park faire dinner.


----------



## my*2*angels

Twins+2more said:


> cute outfit.  Are the headband directions in the book marks, or is that on YCMT website?  I would love to try to make some.




First, I love the 1900 Park Fare outfit!  Great job!  There are some directions on YCMT, but I have been using some free directions I found online.  The owner of Hair-Hardware.com(I think?) has free directions and a video on you tube!  Just search free woven headband instructions and it should pull it right up! HTH!


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

The fabric is by Tanya Whelan her Darla line.

Leighanna wanted to try it on with her new "heels"!
I must say, she looks quite pretty in it!


----------



## my*2*angels

Twins+2more said:


> cute outfit.  Are the headband directions in the book marks, or is that on YCMT website?  I would love to try to make some.





PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> The fabric is by Tanya Whelan her Darla line.
> 
> Leighanna wanted to try it on with her new "heels"!
> I must say, she looks quite pretty in it!



She looks VERY beautiful!  How old is Leighanna now?


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

my*2*angels said:


> She looks VERY beautiful! How old is Leighanna now?


 She's..... gulp.... SEVEN!

But in my eyes she will always be my little angel sent from heaven.


----------



## revrob

teresajoy said:


> And, her is my version of the Precious Dress from Carla
> 
> I've been saving this fabric for this dress!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For some reason my camera has decided to only take rather blurry pictures lately. But, hopefully you get the idea what it looks like! I used AimeeG's tutorial (I put it in the bookmarks) to make the piping around the collar. (thanks Aimee!). And, I put ricrac around the apron. Heather has volunteered to embroider something on the apron for us too. I just need to get it over to her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lydia with the horse my friend just gave her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the need to mention that this is not my house, I took these at the Kingdom Hall on Sunday morning, after the meeting. (I mention this because I hate the carpet and the bottom of the wall! Plus, my house isnt this clean)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finished this Saturday afternoon, but Lydia was dirty when I finished it, so I wouldn't let her try it on. By the time I gave her a bath it was too late for pictures at home. So, Sunday morning, I took her in her PJs to the meeting and had her get dressed in the back of the van so she woudn't get her dress wrinkled before I got pictures of it! She thought that was very odd. I thought it was perfectly reasonable!



I think it's hysteical that you made her change in the van!  Of course, she couldn't wrinkle up the dress before pictures! 





PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Sorry I haven't been posting much lately, but there have been a few things going on lately in RL, I tend to keep things to myself, but since things are calming down a bit, I thought I would share my latest project.
> Here is Leighanna's Easter dress made using the new Precious Dress pattern. I made a few additions, but the basic construction is the same.
> Oh, if you haven't checked my Blog in a while, this might be a good time to!  Just sayin'!




LOVE them, Tom!




my*2*angels said:


> Well, here are two things I have dont recently, but no model!  First is just a cute little capri set.  I actually made one for both of my girls, but here is a pic of Rylie's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is my newest hair accessories!  Sydni has stopped wanting to wear so many hairbows, so I had to start making these:




Love the capri set.  The ric rac really sets off the bottom very well.  I may have to try those headbands.  AbbyGrace is beginning to refuse headbands.  It's very, very sad.


----------



## mom2prettyprincess

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> The fabric is by Tanya Whelan her Darla line.
> 
> Leighanna wanted to try it on with her new "heels"!
> I must say, she looks quite pretty in it!



I love the dress, it is so classic and the fabric is gorgeous! I remember my first pair of heels....ahhhh the memories .  I just read your blog and don't worry dad she will always be your little girl, I am 31 and I am still my dad's little girl  & that won't be the last time you fall off your chair in the years to come.


----------



## SallyfromDE

fussymonkey said:


> Hi everyone,
> Since you all inspired me to start sewing, I thought I'd post now that I've finished my first item, a little sundress for DD. It looks all wonky and not quite even, but I'm excited anyway. I learned a ton, had a ton of issues with my machine, had to pull apart the bobbin casing and get loose threads out, had to re-sew due to tension being too low and I hated the bias tape the pattern called for on the armholes so much I googled and figured out how to make my own, so its been a worthwhile adventure. My next project will be a capri and top set from the same pattern envelope.
> I saw some fabric last night at the fabric shop that would be perfect for a Cindy dress. There was a  blue satin with sparkly stars and a matching sheer (organza, maybe?) with the stars that would be great for sleeves and the puffy overlay things on the skirt. Do you guys think something like a Cinderella costume would be too much for a newbie? Also, can you recommend a good pattern? I know there's a old simplcity one on ebay, but do you know of any that work better?
> 
> Thanks again so much, I love looking at your pictures and seeing what can be done, its amazing! I saw some of that heart-and-cross bones fabric last night and imagined dd in that adorbale corset dress... I'm going to end up getting way too addicted, I can tell that right now.



So cute! Glad your inspired. I find it relaxing to sew. 



teresajoy said:


> And, her is my version of the Precious Dress from Carla
> 
> I've been saving this fabric for this dress!!!



This is nice fabric. The dress came out nice. I love the Dick and Jane faric at the quilt stores. Guess I date myself. 



minnie2 said:


> I will look you up in a bit
> 
> 
> Very cute!  What pattern is that?  I think that is a timeless pattern.  I could see older girls in it too!
> Murphy's law huh?  Yours is great too!
> Love smocked dresses!
> 
> Very cute!
> 
> Love this!
> 
> Nikki is tiny so she can wear a lot of the younger sizes and frankly if you really look at some of the clothes out there you can really see some of the patterns on ycmt.  I know when ever we go to Justice for Nikki I always see simply sweet in most summer tops!  Then Nikki fell in love with this shirt that I frankly don't like but I saw Carla's vest pattern so I showed it to her and now she wants one.  Same with this hat pattern I need to still make.
> though I would LOVE more Tween patterns!  CARLA????????    Us Tween mommies need you!!!!!!!





PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Sorry I haven't been posting much lately, but there have been a few things going on lately in RL, I tend to keep things to myself, but since things are calming down a bit, I thought I would share my latest project.
> Here is Leighanna's Easter dress made using the new Precious Dress pattern. I made a few additions, but the basic construction is the same.
> Oh, if you haven't checked my Blog in a while, this might be a good time to!  Just sayin'!





my*2*angels said:


> Well, here are two things I have dont recently, but no model!  First is just a cute little capri set.  I actually made one for both of my girls, but here is a pic of Rylie's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next is my newest hair accessories!  Sydni has stopped wanting to wear so many hairbows, so I had to start making these:





Twins+2more said:


> here is outfit number two for our 1900 park faire dinner.



 everything is really beautiful!


----------



## PrincessKell

Okie dokie well found my next project! Teddy Bear day! So we are off to the fabric store to find something for friday! Yes...friday! hahaha


----------



## karenTX

Hey y'all!!
Been doing some major cleaning of the sewing room that exploded!! I have a ton of extra fabric I'm needing to part with (good stuff but I need the room for my DH's office stuff - grr). Can we post fabric for sale here or is that a no-no?


----------



## revrob

Tom inspired me to finally do something with the blog that I created  several months ago.  SO, here's the link

http://joyofcreating.blogspot.com/

If you blog, and you're on blogger, I'd love to link you and/or follow your blogs.  Feel free to do the same if you would like.


----------



## kjbrown

MinnieVanMom said:


> 90 days for ADR but if you are staying onsite you can make all your ADR's at the 90 day mark for the next 10 days rather than calling back each day.
> 
> I have a ticker on my siggy so I won't forget to call.



That's a great idea with the second ticker!!  Thanks for responding.


----------



## poohnpigletCA

mrsmiller said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linnette



I saw this beautiful dress from Mrs.Miller. 

 The only problem is I have never sewn, well the was that 1 time when I was 10 for 4H. 
Anyway, would this be wayyyyyyyyyyy over my head for a first project.  Should I just go bang my head on the wall now?


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Oh My Gosh Tom, I love the new dresses The Strawberry one is my Favorite.   

I really need to get my hiney in gear and bead the Minnie head onto Katies T but I just cannot find the motivation   

 My BIL  called dh last week and said " I would like to get married on April 11th. Can you all help us since you are in GA and we are in Chicgo So to say the least my DH has become a wedding planner  He is also the best man, the girls are Flower girls and Tyler is Ring bearer.  To add to the insanity  DH and I have a golf tournament on Friday. 

The only thing that is keeping me hanging on is my tickers below


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

Will we be moving tonight???  If we do...will someone alert me???  I got lost last time


----------



## mrsklamc

karenTX said:


> Hey y'all!!
> Been doing some major cleaning of the sewing room that exploded!! I have a ton of extra fabric I'm needing to part with (good stuff but I need the room for my DH's office stuff - grr). Can we post fabric for sale here or is that a no-no?



Selling is a no-no. But, you could post pics over on the trade thread....and what happens in PMs stays in PMs.


----------



## Tykatmadismomma

Oh my Gosh I hadnt noticed it was so close to moving time.


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

revrob said:


> Tom inspired me to finally do something with the blog that I created  several months ago.  SO, here's the link
> 
> http://joyofcreating.blogspot.com/
> 
> If you blog, and you're on blogger, I'd love to link you and/or follow your blogs.  Feel free to do the same if you would like.



I followed you!  Abby is GORGEOUS!!! Did you book Chef Mickey's for that dress yet???



Tykatmadismomma said:


> Oh my Gosh I hadnt noticed it was so close to moving time.



It is moving time...

BUT WHERE OH WHERE IS TERESA???


----------



## twob4him

t-beri said:


> Too many Lily's???  This is also Lily's Easter dress


Absolutely adorable!!!! I love the fabrics and its just the perfect Easter Dress...that Lily is so cute!



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Ladies...I'm loving all the dresses made from the new Carla pattern!  Beautiful work everyone!!!
> Well weather right now is predicting 60 degrees for Sunday


Well, I know of this really cute pattern you could try...surely you've got some flowers and dots in your stash......



t-beri said:


> AND just as an aside....The name SIMPLICITY is, I think, misleading.  I've had some not so simple simplicity patterns.


Yaaa....agreed...I think they get charged by the word to write directions...so they hardly make sense...and the pictures are almost useless....my motto is Carla C or nothing....I would rather not sew.



LouiesMama said:


> I'm off to clean my house!  I tend to let the clutter build when I'm writing.  We've got my parents and some of Del's co-workers coming for Easter dinner, so I definitely need to shine things up around here!
> 
> Thanks again for all the LOVE!


Thanks Carla.....love ya right back!!!! 



*Teresa*...somehow I deleted your post...I am sorry...I wanted to say again how much I love the fabric and dress and Lydia is just so pretty! How is the horsey and what did she name him? or is it her??



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Sorry I haven't been posting much lately, but there have been a few things going on lately in RL, I tend to keep things to myself, but since things are calming down a bit, I thought I would share my latest project.
> Here is Leighanna's Easter dress made using the new Precious Dress pattern. I made a few additions, but the basic construction is the same.
> Oh, if you haven't checked my Blog in a while, this might be a good time to!  Just sayin'!


Do you know I check for your updates everyday??? And today..I happen to get on the Dis before the blog...and here you went and updated. I hope its good news!
In any case...Leighanna looks just beautiful in her Easter outfit! Great work! 



Twins+2more said:


> here is outfit number two for our 1900 park faire dinner.


Very pretty Michelle! I love the colors too! Was the pattern hard to do? Cindy looks great too!



revrob said:


> Tom inspired me to finally do something with the blog that I created  several months ago.  SO, here's the link
> 
> http://joyofcreating.blogspot.com/
> 
> If you blog, and you're on blogger, I'd love to link you and/or follow your blogs.  Feel free to do the same if you would like.


I just joined you....I started a blog...its so much fun...I would love to know how to make it fancier. I like the blog role too....I don't know how to do that. 



Tnkrbelle565 said:


> Will we be moving tonight???  If we do...will someone alert me???  I got lost last time



Moving already??? I hope we get it done before the weekend!  I was 13 pages behind on this one....had no idea we moved....so I am doing my laundry early  and getting packed......


....ok I am all ready to go!


----------



## Tnkrbelle565

twob4him said:


> Well, I know of this really cute pattern you could try...surely you've got some flowers and dots in your stash......




I do have flowers and dots!  I just don't have TIME.  I'm on a trial for the next two days in court (for work), I'm getting together with my BFF on Friday night before she flies back to CA, Sat we have dance, errands, and a party for my husband's friend who's getting shipped out to his 4th tour to the Middle East.  Sunday is Easter!  

I do want to get this pattern though.  Jeanne is assuring me that even I can conquer my fear of sleeves with this one!


----------



## my*2*angels

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> She's..... gulp.... SEVEN!
> 
> But in my eyes she will always be my little angel sent from heaven.



I didn't realize she was 7 already!  Where did the time go?  I always call Sydni my baby and she tells me "I'm not a baby!"  But I say she will ALWAYS be my baby! FOREVER!!!!


----------



## revrob

poohnpigletCA said:


> I saw this beautiful dress from Mrs.Miller.
> 
> The only problem is I have never sewn, well the was that 1 time when I was 10 for 4H.
> Anyway, would this be wayyyyyyyyyyy over my head for a first project.  Should I just go bang my head on the wall now?



I know, isn't that a beauty of a dress!  I WISH we could talk her into doing a tutorial.  PLEASE, LINNETTE!  PLEASE do a tutorial!




Tnkrbelle565 said:


> I followed you!  Abby is GORGEOUS!!! Did you book Chef Mickey's for that dress yet???



So, we're nuts.  But after much discussion with my DH, we decided that we would take her to Epcot early one morning and take her to the character spot to have her picture taken, and then change her clothes so that she is more comfortable for the rest of the day.  I think the pics will be better that way, PLUS, we'll have photopass.  So, I guess I'll be hauling clothes through the park, but it'll be worth it!


We DID get the ADR's that we wanted.  And I'm SO HAPPY!  We're taking her to Cindy's for lunch on her birthday.  We're going to OHana's one morning for breakfast, and we're having lunch at LeCellier on day (that's for me and DH - I'm sure she's going to be thrilled ).



twob4him said:


> Yaaa....agreed...I think they get charged by the word to write directions...so they hardly make sense...and the pictures are almost useless....my motto is Carla C or nothing....I would rather not sew.
> 
> 
> Thanks Carla.....love ya right back!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I just joined you....I started a blog...its so much fun...I would love to know how to make it fancier. I like the blog role too....I don't know how to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> Moving already??? I hope we get it done before the weekend!  I was 13 pages behind on this one....had no idea we moved....so I am doing my laundry early  and getting packed......
> 
> 
> ....ok I am all ready to go!




Isn't Carla the best?  Yea, she's just the best.  No simplicity patterns for me!  Carla has truly spoiled me.

Thanks so much for following my blog!  I'm gonna add a link to yours if that's ok?  As far as layouts go - I got mine and followed the directions from www.thecutestblogontheblock.com  They have TONS of layouts.  Basically, you pick a background, click on it, and there will be this huge html code thing that you copy, go to the blogger dashboard and click on Layout > Add a Gadget > Add the thing that says html something > paste the code that you copied from cutestblog, and you've got a pretty layout!  To add the blog role thing, you go to layout > add a gadget > then you can pick for followers, sites, etc.  There's lots of little gadgets you can add, you just have to play around until you like what you've picked.  I'm still trying to figure out several things.   Good luck!


----------



## my*2*angels

SallyfromDE said:


> So cute! Glad your inspired. I find it relaxing to sew.
> 
> 
> 
> This is nice fabric. The dress came out nice. I love the Dick and Jane faric at the quilt stores. Guess I date myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everything is really beautiful!



Thank you!



revrob said:


> Love the capri set.  The ric rac really sets off the bottom very well.  I may have to try those headbands.  AbbyGrace is beginning to refuse headbands.  It's very, very sad.



Thanks!  The headbands are extremely hard, just time consuming and they use a ton of ribbon!  The bigger ones use almost 4yards! Sydni will still wear a bow if she has a pony or pig tails, but most of the time she wants a headband!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

poohnpigletCA said:


> I saw this beautiful dress from Mrs.Miller.
> 
> The only problem is I have never sewn, well the was that 1 time when I was 10 for 4H.
> Anyway, would this be wayyyyyyyyyyy over my head for a first project.  Should I just go bang my head on the wall now?



I think you could do this. I dont know what size you are hoping to make it in- This pattern was customized by Linnette, so you would do best to pick a pattern that's similar to this dress. Its very easy to add a second layer of skirt with ruffle (the white) 
You might look at www.youcanmakethis.com for a pattern that is similar. 
The Sami dress has a bit of a V neck- just skip the rickrack. 
Or you can look at commercial patterns, but honestly, if you are brand new to sewing and want to take on a full fledged dress, the ebooks are always more details. You could also do CarlaC's pattern Simply Sweet dress and top- although there is no shirring in the back and the bodice goes straight across. But her directions are absolutely stellar for someone who hasn't sewed. She has clear photos with each step.

Once you have your skirt measurement for the green (again to get that hemline it will require some mods) it looks like you will want to measure your white fabric 1 inch longer than the point on the green fabric, then add a 2 inch wide ruffle, lay the green on top of the white fabric and pin together and gather as 1 piece of fabric.

If you would like help picking a pattern let us know- everyone is super helpful here! Can't wait to see the end result!!!
When in doubt, take a pic, post it with your question here and we will help you.


----------



## livndisney

Morgan told me today she NEEDS 3 Easter dresses. I think I talked her down to 2 (plus the silk she has already). But then the dolls would need matching dresses right?  I have what 48 hours? Not like I need to sleep. LOL

So when we move, someone come find me ok? I will be hiding under my sewing machine LOL


----------



## Stephres

my*2*angels said:


> Thanks!  The headbands are extremely hard, just time consuming and they use a ton of ribbon!  The bigger ones use almost 4yards! Sydni will still wear a bow if she has a pony or pig tails, but most of the time she wants a headband!



Aw, I was about to ask if they were easy or not.  Does Sydni keep them in all day? Megan always wants a headband and then I find it 20 minutes later around the house. Plus I keep her hair in a ponytail at school cause I'm afraid of bugs!

Megan is almost seven too and I tell her she will always be my baby!


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

livndisney said:


> Morgan told me today she NEEDS 3 Easter dresses. I think I talked her down to 2 (plus the silk she has already). But then the dolls would need matching dresses right?  I have what 48 hours? Not like I need to sleep. LOL
> 
> So when we move, someone one come find me ok? I will be hiding under my sewing machine LOL



Cindee Im right there with ya! I came to the conclusion today (when i saw SNOW out my window!!) that it's going to be too cold for the Feliz without a blouse. SO I am now trying to work on cutting out 12 flowers, 19 leaves, 12 flower centers, etc for the pooh quilt, and ran to Joann's tonight to buy fabric to make a blouse (going to use the precious dress pattern) to go under the Feliz. i also realized I never finshed the raw edges on my bottom ruffle on the feliz, so I have to do that too! Not to mention I need ot hem that white dress.
Cindee, I gotta ask, how is she going to where 2 (or 3) dresses in one day???


----------



## livndisney

Eyore4Ever149 said:


> Cindee Im right there with ya! I came to the conclusion today (when i saw SNOW out my window!!) that it's going to be too cold for the Feliz without a blouse. SO I am now trying to work on cutting out 12 flowers, 19 leaves, 12 flower centers, etc for the pooh quilt, and ran to Joann's tonight to buy fabric to make a blouse (going to use the precious dress pattern) to go under the Feliz. i also realized I never finshed the raw edges on my bottom ruffle on the feliz, so I have to do that too! Not to mention I need ot hem that white dress.
> Cindee, I gotta ask, how is she going to where 2 (or 3) dresses in one day???



LOL- No, no, no we have EVENTS LOL. It seems that you simply cannot wear the same dress to two different events. (Who knew? LOL) We have Easter Services, FCC Easter Egg hunt. Homeschool Egg Hunt, pictures, and Zoo Egg hunt. In all fairness we do have 2 days of events. Now for some "Morgan Logic"-she wants to wear a Chinese silk to Epcot for Easter, but doesn't want to wear a Chinese silk to a Chinese event. 

Your post did just make me check the weather-it was cold here yesterday and chilly today. According to the weather it is going to be 87 Sunday, so that helps with the pattern planning. LOL


----------



## PrincessLeighsDaddy

livndisney said:


> Morgan told me today she NEEDS 3 Easter dresses. I think I talked her down to 2 (plus the silk she has already). But then the dolls would need matching dresses right? I have what 48 hours? Not like I need to sleep. LOL
> 
> So when we move, someone come find me ok? I will be hiding under my sewing machine LOL


 Cindee... you won't get much done hiding under it!!!  

Tell Morgan, that Leighanna wanted 3 dresses for Easter too!   She was also VERY excited when I told her you commented on my blog!  She just loves and misses Morgan!!


----------



## livndisney

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


> Cindee... you won't get much done hiding under it!!!
> 
> Tell Morgan, that Leighanna wanted 3 dresses for Easter too!   She was also VERY excited when I told her you commented on my blog!  She just loves and misses Morgan!!



Tom-How sweet is that! Morgan was QUITE put out with me that Leighanna could not go to her "proper tea party" for her birthday. She wants to have another Birthday party the next time you guys come to Florida, so she and Lee can have Tea!


----------



## revrob

livndisney said:


> Morgan told me today she NEEDS 3 Easter dresses. I think I talked her down to 2 (plus the silk she has already). But then the dolls would need matching dresses right?  I have what 48 hours? Not like I need to sleep. LOL
> 
> So when we move, someone come find me ok? I will be hiding under my sewing machine LOL





livndisney said:


> LOL- No, no, no we have EVENTS LOL. It seems that you simply cannot wear the same dress to two different events. (Who knew? LOL) We have Easter Services, FCC Easter Egg hunt. Homeschool Egg Hunt, pictures, and Zoo Egg hunt. In all fairness we do have 2 days of events. Now for some "Morgan Logic"-she wants to wear a Chinese silk to Epcot for Easter, but doesn't want to wear a Chinese silk to a Chinese event.
> 
> Your post did just make me check the weather-it was cold here yesterday and chilly today. According to the weather it is going to be 87 Sunday, so that helps with the pattern planning. LOL




Well, see, when you put it like that, it makes perfect sense!   Of course a girl can't wear the same dress to two events!  

And for some reason that I can not figure out at all, I JUST REALIZED that I don't have a new outfit for my son for Easter!   I've been concerned about what my DD was gonna wear, and have completely forgotten to get something for my son.  I'll be up early in the morning at the mall hoping I can find something this late!


----------



## lovesdumbo

Seems like I lost some of my huge multi quote again so I'm just going to say I LOVE all the new dresses posted!!!!!!  They have all been so beautiful!  What a wonderful pattern!!!!



Everything else is adorable too!


----------



## karamat

LouiesMama said:


> Hey all!
> 
> Thanks sooooooo much for the kind words about my new pattern and about my eBooks in general!  You ladies (and Tom) are my biggest inspiration, and I am so lucky to have you !  Did you all know that this new eBook was actually Teresa and Heather's idea?  I had considered doing such a style before, but was too chicken!  The gave me the encouragement I needed!
> 
> I am so thrilled to see the dresses that the amazing testers made, too!!!  Their input made the eBook so much better and more understandable!  I can't wait to see more dresses made from this pattern.  Since Louie won't wear dresses (except under extreme duress for fitting purposes), I have to live vicariously!
> 
> With regards to the hemline on the aline - the template in the updated version has a gentler curve.  Try that one  .
> 
> I'm off to clean my house!  I tend to let the clutter build when I'm writing.  We've got my parents and some of Del's co-workers coming for Easter dinner, so I definitely need to shine things up around here!
> 
> Thanks again for all the LOVE!



Carla - LOVE the new pattern!!  I can't wait to add this one to my library.  

In 2007, when I found out I was pregnant with a girl, I set out on a hunt for a pattern like this...  I had seen dresses made and knew that one of the Big 3 had once upon a time made a pattern (DH even called pattern manufactures about obtaining retired patterns.)  I finally found a couple on  that I thought would be right, but when I finally got them, the instructions were scary!!  I'm so happy there is now a CarlaC version!!

BTW - if you're looking for another pattern to make, I've got one for you  ... there's a top I LOVE for my DD, but it only goes up to 24months.  DD will out grow it soon, so I'm going to have to try my hand at scaling-up the pattern for toddler sizes


----------



## livndisney

revrob said:


> Well, see, when you put it like that, it makes perfect sense!   Of course a girl can't wear the same dress to two events!
> 
> And for some reason that I can not figure out at all, I JUST REALIZED that I don't have a new outfit for my son for Easter!   I've been concerned about what my DD was gonna wear, and have completely forgotten to get something for my son.  I'll be up early in the morning at the mall hoping I can find something this late!



But the one dress to two events does not seem to apply to spiny skirts and Tinkerbell outfits. THOSE can be worn multiple times


----------



## *Toadstool*

PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


>


Love it! The fabrics you chose are beautiful!



my*2*angels said:


> Can we be friends? I finally joined facebook and would love it if you all would befirend me!LOL Thanks! I a Mindy Adkinson on facebook!


I just saw you added me. Facebook still confuses me. Maybe if it confuses you we can be confused together? 



jham said:


> Yay for the babylock!!!!  The fabric I used is an Amy Butler one.  It is Sweet Jasmine in Natural from the Daisy Chain line.


Thanks! Not like I need more fabric, but I can put it on my wish list. 



jham said:


> I'm finally getting some time to work on Lily's spring wardrobe a bit. She LOVES her pockets!
> 
> And can I say is those Garanimals leggings from Walmart are WORTHLESS!!! Every pair I have bought has come open at the seams within MINUTES of putting them on Lily. And she is NOT hard on clothes. The pair in these photos came straight out of the package and on her and I think the hole must've already been there because she never even moved. This has happened with 4 or 5 pairs. Maybe that's why they aren't selling them anymore.


Such a cute dress! Hannah loves pockets right now too. I have several of those garanimals leggings and none of mine have come unstitched. I put them under her dresses alot. THat is strange that you have problems with them and I don't. I do plan on making my own once I have my serger though. I bet I could whip out some cute little leggings. My problem with them is that I have a hard time matching things I make! I have tons of black and white though. 



teresajoy said:


> I finished this Saturday afternoon, but Lydia was dirty when I finished it, so I wouldn't let her try it on. By the time I gave her a bath it was too late for pictures at home. So, Sunday morning, I took her in her PJs to the meeting and had her get dressed in the back of the van so she woudn't get her dress wrinkled before I got pictures of it! She thought that was very odd. I thought it was perfectly reasonable!


I usually dress Hannah once we get somewhere too. Cotton wrinkles sooo badly!
I love the dress! Lydia looks so precious in it.(haha.. I couldn't help myself)
That fabric is adorable. I just  her hair!



revrob said:


> The piping was very easy to make on my serger.  You just buy the cord and cut a strip of fabric, fold in half, put the cord deep in the fold of the fabric and run it through the serger using a cording foot.  It stitches right up to the edge of the piping.  It's really cool!


Woo hoo! Yet another good thing about sergers to tell my hubby. Keep em coming. My machine doesn't have a good piping foot for it. All of the feet I have bought for that specific purpose either have grooves too big or too small. I hate using zipper foot for that. I use that teeny tiny piping cord that you get form heirloom shops.



Mommy2JulietJocelyn said:


> Here she is in all her glory.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She loves it too! Now about that Curious Goerge?.....?
> Anybody?


CUTE CUTE CUTE!! I have some tule... I soo need to make some kind of version of this!



revrob said:


> So, you think you're getting an EVOLVE!  WOW!   You go girl!  Keep me informed - you're gonna love it!


Ya, I am pretty sure I'm getting one. He likes to make me think I'm not getting something before he gets it for me, but I can read him like a book! I did give up my Martha Pullen school of art and fashion to get it though. 
I'm trying to explain to him that I need 8 threads and a coverhem.. and 4 needles? Ya... NEED that. 



Stephres said:


>


That fabric is cute! Her braids are adorable though.



DisneyKings said:


> It's not nesting as bad under there, but I had to take the top tension all the way down to 0 to get it to sew right.  I just had it completely serviced & he fixed the tensions & everything, so I don't know what the deal is.  Is the tension supposed to be that low????


 No.. don't think so. I've had a thread stuck in my tension dics before though. Can you call him and ask him about it? Maybe he'd know from the symptoms.



Twins+2more said:


> here is outfit number two for our 1900 park faire dinner.


Very pretty!

*Can some of you post some Alice in Wonderland customs please? *I have just been informed of a Mad Hatter's Tea Party, so I need to make an outfit. I know I have seen some before, but I don't remember them!


----------



## billwendy

tanyaandallie said:


> I hear you on that!!!  I have the stripwork jumper pattern and LOVE it.  I've used it so much.  My dd is 6 so many of the patterns (other than the Carla patterns) wouldn't work for her anyways.  I just wish she had a bundle with the 3 patterns I wanted!!
> 
> You are right, though.  The patterns do grow with my kids so I guess are worth the investment.  Can her pants pattern be made as shorts?  Do they work well as shorts?



I asked YCMT before, and they said I could substitute something in the bundle - just ask, you never know! I use the pants pattern as shorts, capri's pants, pj's, sometimes i put elastic in the cuff, sometimes i put on a ruffle - its really soooooo versatile!!!



jeniamt said:


> In case any of your kids are into Perler beads like my DD9 is, check this out...
> 
> http://www.koolstuff4kids.com/newproducts09.html
> 
> Gillian started hyperventilating when she saw these!



I LOVE THESE!!!!!



t-beri said:


> I showed this dress to DH who said "Yeah, cause you can't have too much red w/ white dots" very sarcastically.  my reply???"NOPE!!!"   Not that he though YOUR dress had too much Minnie dot, I think it was a comment on our little society.
> 
> YOU DID THE PIPING ON YOUR SERGER????   I clearly need to learn how to use my serger.



I love the look of piping - how do you "stop and start" it  on the outfit? do you need to do a special foot for the premade stuff? I just tried on this itty bitty dress, and it is okay - its a bit bulky where the piping was stopped and started cause the direction said to fold it over at each end - is this what you do? 

I made the itty bitty dress for a new baby 2nd cousin to wear now, and then the Aline is a size 0  - i was thinking of doing easyfit pants to match it - what do you think? do they have a size 0 for them????? what kind of buttons would you use on the top?????





All right - got my fabric, scissors and piping all packed - LETS MOVE!!!


----------



## my*2*angels

Stephres said:


> Aw, I was about to ask if they were easy or not.  Does Sydni keep them in all day? Megan always wants a headband and then I find it 20 minutes later around the house. Plus I keep her hair in a ponytail at school cause I'm afraid of bugs!
> 
> Megan is almost seven too and I tell her she will always be my baby!



They are really not difficult!  Just take quite a bit of time and ribbon!  Sydni does keep these in all day, even at school!



livndisney said:


> Morgan told me today she NEEDS 3 Easter dresses. I think I talked her down to 2 (plus the silk she has already). But then the dolls would need matching dresses right?  I have what 48 hours? Not like I need to sleep. LOL
> 
> So when we move, someone come find me ok? I will be hiding under my sewing machine LOL



 You have got to love that girl!



*Toadstool* said:


> I just saw you added me. Facebook still confuses me. Maybe if it confuses you we can be confused together?



Confused does not even cover it!LOL  So yes, we can be confused together!


----------



## revrob

Getting.  Very.  Sleepy.  I.  Don't. Know. If. I'm. gonnnnnnnaa maaaake itttt.

I'm packed, but I may have to take the second bus in.  See y'all in the morning.


----------



## Eyore4Ever149

billwendy said:


> I asked YCMT before, and they said I could substitute something in the bundle - just ask, you never know! I use the pants pattern as shorts, capri's pants, pj's, sometimes i put elastic in the cuff, sometimes i put on a ruffle - its really soooooo versatile!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE THESE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the look of piping - how do you "stop and start" it  on the outfit? do you need to do a special foot for the premade stuff? I just tried on this itty bitty dress, and it is okay - its a bit bulky where the piping was stopped and started cause the direction said to fold it over at each end - is this what you do?
> 
> I made the itty bitty dress for a new baby 2nd cousin to wear now, and then the Aline is a size 0  - i was thinking of doing easyfit pants to match it - what do you think? do they have a size 0 for them????? what kind of buttons would you use on the top?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All right - got my fabric, scissors and piping all packed - LETS MOVE!!!



These are so stinkin cute! 2 patterns I want to make in baby sizes too!
I just know everyone is gonna move after I go to bed and Ill have to post on the new thread on line page 10 tomorrow....sigh.....


----------



## my*2*angels

billwendy said:


> I asked YCMT before, and they said I could substitute something in the bundle - just ask, you never know! I use the pants pattern as shorts, capri's pants, pj's, sometimes i put elastic in the cuff, sometimes i put on a ruffle - its really soooooo versatile!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE THESE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the look of piping - how do you "stop and start" it  on the outfit? do you need to do a special foot for the premade stuff? I just tried on this itty bitty dress, and it is okay - its a bit bulky where the piping was stopped and started cause the direction said to fold it over at each end - is this what you do?
> 
> I made the itty bitty dress for a new baby 2nd cousin to wear now, and then the Aline is a size 0  - i was thinking of doing easyfit pants to match it - what do you think? do they have a size 0 for them????? what kind of buttons would you use on the top?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All right - got my fabric, scissors and piping all packed - LETS MOVE!!!



Those are the cutest little dresses ever!!!


----------



## NaeNae

Are we going to make the move tonight?  Has anyone seen Teresa?  She has to be the one driving the moving van, none of the rest of us are licensed to drive it.


----------



## disneylovinfamily

*Toadstool* said:


> *Can some of you post some Alice in Wonderland customs please? *I have just been informed of a Mad Hatter's Tea Party, so I need to make an outfit. I know I have seen some before, but I don't remember them!



Here are some pics of the Alice set that I did for the very 1st Big Give for Isabelle. I had to take pics of DD in it 1st of course.  She still has not gotten her own because of how time consuming it was to make.  I promised her she would have one for our next trip.


----------



## *Toadstool*

billwendy said:


> I love the look of piping - how do you "stop and start" it  on the outfit? do you need to do a special foot for the premade stuff? I just tried on this itty bitty dress, and it is okay - its a bit bulky where the piping was stopped and started cause the direction said to fold it over at each end - is this what you do?
> 
> I made the itty bitty dress for a new baby 2nd cousin to wear now, and then the Aline is a size 0  - i was thinking of doing easyfit pants to match it - what do you think? do they have a size 0 for them????? what kind of buttons would you use on the top?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All right - got my fabric, scissors and piping all packed - LETS MOVE!!!


Love the Itty Bitty!! 
What you do at the seams where you start and stop is you grab the cording in the piping and pull some of it out(about as big as your seam allowance) and cut  it off. Then let the cord go back into the fabric and you should have a piece of piping without the cording. It reduces bulk alot! Just try not to pull your cording out too far. Try to grab onto the piping somewhere further down from where you are cutting it so that you don't pull the cording completely out. Does that makes sense? i am bad at explaining things on the internet. Also if you kinda angle the piping where to edges of the piping will meet in the seam it will reduce bulk. If you angle it to where there is less seam allowance when attaching the piping I mean.. like I said hard to explain. lol
Also.. it is easier to work with smaller piping in my opinion. That is why I make my own.. that and fabric and color choices. I get the 1/8th inch cording I think. Idk for sure. I need to measure it! I just know it is tinier than the one at Hancock's. I get it for 10 cents a yard. 



disneylovinfamily said:


> Here are some pics of the Alice set that I did for the very 1st Big Give for Isabelle. I had to take pics of DD in it 1st of course.  She still has not gotten her own because of how time consuming it was to make.  I promised her she would have one for our next trip.


Thanks for posting!! Do you mind a CASE??? I LOVE IT! WOW! I can imagine all the work that went into that. I think I'd make the designs on my Embird and do it on the embroidery machine. 5 by 7 field might be too small for some of it though.  I am in awe.  sooo glad you posted!
How old is your DD in that picture? Is it a simply sweet? I just know alot of people around here will be shocked if I show that much of her skin in public. I think it is cute, but I got looks of shock and horror when I made a back wrap jumper. It hardly showed her back, but people kept telling me that she must be cold. It was 80 degrees outside so I think not! I might just go for it. Who cares what others think. I think its cute.

Keep em coming though! I can do a franken-CASE! :-D

I am uploading castle bed pics atm. There are alot, so beware!! I was trying to wait for the new thread. C'mon Teresa!!


----------



## disneylovinfamily

you can totally case it.  It is simply sweet.  I have done them for customers with the other bodice with the straps so it could be worn year round.  Roseanna was 5 in that picture. She is growing up too fast.  I hope to get an embroidery machine one day.  One of those Alice sets takes me about 24 hours of work to complete.  UGGGGGG  that is why she doesn't have her own yet.


----------



## bclydia

my*2*angels said:


>


Really cute capri set!!  and those headbands are fantastic!
Eleora just spotted them and she loves them too!



Twins+2more said:


>



Cute!!!! 



PrincessLeighsDaddy said:


>




This is so pretty, Tom.  And your daughter looks like such a little lady! High heels -oh my!!!!


----------



## bclydia

Okay, machines and fabric all set for the move!!
***sits and waits for the bus***


----------



## my*2*angels

disneylovinfamily said:


> Here are some pics of the Alice set that I did for the very 1st Big Give for Isabelle. I had to take pics of DD in it 1st of course.  She still has not gotten her own because of how time consuming it was to make.  I promised her she would have one for our next trip.



This is soooo FANTASTIC!



bclydia said:


> Really cute capri set!!  and those headbands are fantastic!
> Eleora just spotted them and she loves them too!



Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## teresajoy

*Ok, ok, guys!!! Goodness you are restless tonight!!! 

I just got done hooking all our trailers together so we won't get lost! I had to hook up the lights and everything. That takes awhile, don't yah know? 

Ok, if everyone is all packed in ready hop on into your trailers and I'll get in the mini van and pull us on over to the new thread! 

Are we ready????

STOP POSTING HERE AND

Let's move on outta here!!!





http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=31249616#post31249616









































































​*


----------



## jmrdavis99

!


----------

